# How about a weather report from around the country...!!!



## Rick Dennington

I live high up in ther Ozark Mts., and it was / is 18 degrees now…It rained for the last 3 days, and now we have some light snow flurries…Nothing major is supposed to come in, but lows will be in the teens to near 8 degrees by Wednesday….and may dip lower during the week….My shop is toasty warm, and I have plenty of good, dry firewood stacked inside the sunroom…Lots of grocries, and I'm ready if something comes…Tell us what's happening in your neck of the woods….Inquiring minds want to know…..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alongiron

Cloudy and rainy here in Indianapolis 45 now but cooling down first part of the week and warming back up come Thursday


----------



## SnowyRiver

Hey Rick,

Its 3 degrees here right now and very windy. Not sure what the wind chill is. The high for much of this week will be below zero….thats the high temperature.

I want to come to your place so I can wear shorts and a T shirt…ha ha ha.

How have you been? Hope all is well there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

@Alongiron…..dang, you're warmer than me…..It ain't fishing weather, for sure…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Wayne….Now you know why I don't live up North…lol…it's windy here, too, and still 18….Man, your neck of the woods is too frosty for me….Some friends of ours lives in Min., and up in Maine….They all want to come live here….!!! They said expecting some snow, and below temps….Hope you got plenty of grub and wood if you burn it….I've been good, Wayne….Was busy making gifts for Christmas, but got them all done, and I'm loafing for awhile now….I thought you dropped off the map…..Stay warm, guys…It ain't over yet…..More coming…


----------



## summerfi

After several days of sub-zero weather, it's warmed up to 19 degrees and snowing hard in Missoula, Montana.


----------



## johnstoneb

Warmed up to 25 after a week of single digits light snow. Supposed to be raining tomorrow in Boise, ID.

Stove is running in shop with 3/4 ton of pellets good to go.


----------



## MarkE

71 degrees down here in Willow Spring, NC.

Supposed to drop down to the 20s by Wednesday or Thursday. I'd prefer to hold on to the 70s.


----------



## Rick Dennington

@summerfi…...now that is seriously blustery, Bob…..Keep warm….it don't gedt any better…

@johnstoneb…..That is beautiful country there, Bruce….It's beautiful, even w/ snow….Like Montana,also….

@Mark E…...Now that's more like the kind of weather I prefer….Fishing for big bass weather….I'll see that in about April…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, about same here in St. Louis area as your neck of the woods. 23° with snow flurries today and rained previous 3 days. I just came home from vail CO where they had 4' of snow in a week, but the skiing was great. High Wednesday is supposed to be around 10°.


----------



## Rick Dennington

@Bill M…..Yep…we're pretty close in the weather dept., since I'm only about 5 hours from your neck of the woods…Two hours from Springfield, Mo, and Branson, but sometimes yall get hit a lot worse than we do, especially with snow and ice…...Stay warm, Bill, and don't fight too mnay fires…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll try Rick. We go to Branson a lot with our camper. I like to fish in Taneycomo and we go to silver dollar city.


----------



## socrbent

It is 38 and dropping in Dayton Ohio. Forecast is for a low of 13 tonight and stay cold for several days. Got the outdoor lights down while it was above freezing this morning.


----------



## JoeinGa

It's 70 and raining like there's no tomorrow right now here in S.E. Ga. It's supposed to blow over pretty soon, but I swear I just saw a big boat float past my house with a bunch of animals on the upper deck!


----------



## summerfi

Here in Montana when it's below zero, we get to fish and use hand tools at the same time. You have to drill or chop a hole in the ice first. LOL


----------



## oldnovice

Here in San Jose we had been in a very cold spell for this area, with below freezing temps overnight. Right now at 11:15 AM it is 50° and should reach 60° as a high today.

My shop is in my garage and my tools are just too cold to use until it gets to at least 60°!


----------



## Rick Dennington

@socrbent…..I know about your weather in Dayton this time of year…My sister and family live in Enon, outside of Springfield…..I've got caught in a snow storm more than once while there…..

@JoeinG…...Several years ago I use to play some bluegrass festivals with my band in Georgia….Mainly played Delonega, Ga…..I've neem in a few rain stroms there, too…..How big was the boat..? A 40 ftooter..?

@summerfi….Never had no desire to ice fish….Too much work with an auger…My rods are longer than 3 ft….


----------



## Rick Dennington

@oldnovice…..That is cold for California…..ya'lls weather is usually good weather year-round….Right now I'd take 50-60 degrees…..Since I posted this this a.m., it's dropped another degree…..Buuuurrr…..

@Bill M…...Been to Branson a bunch, and to Silver Dollar City….Several years ago, my band played at SDC for 2 days…..Never fished Taneycomo….Been over it a bunch, and isn't it mainly trout fishing…?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Rick, mostly trout. Nice rainbows and browns. We've caught a few walleyes in the last few years.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill M…...I figured that to be the case….It's kinda funny…..I live practically on Bull Shoals Lake, and I cross the dam a lot going to B.S., and I've never fished the White River below the dam…Been here 13 years, and I've been down by the river maybe 3 times….I know a couple of guys that guide on the river, but the closest I've been was eating at Gaston's Rest…...

@Rick….That is unusual for N.Y. It's usually buried up with snow by now…It gets nasty there, for sure….Lots of lake affect stuff…..Stay warm…..It's gonna get worse before it gets better…...


----------



## rockmolsen

New Paltz, NY - very unseasonable weather for this time of year. Last night we got about 3" of snow but warm temperatures and rain are making that disappear. I've had some holiday time off but been fighting the flu for about a week preventing me from getting in any shop time


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to take a trip to Arkansas and fish other stretches of the white river. I want to catch cutthroat or brook trout that they have in certain stretches.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..Come on down…There's plenty to fish here….And besides the fishing, the scenery is beautiful in the spring and summer…..People fly into Gastons all year round to fish the White, especially in the late fall and winter…There is a certain section of the river a cetain time of the year where you're not allowed to fish that section, because of the spawning season…I think it's brown trout…..


----------



## sras

40 and a steady light rain - this is the kind of weather that is just plain cold. To me, 40 and 100% humidity is as bad as 10 degree weather. I've lived with both.


----------



## whitebeast88

mid 40's and droppimg into the 20's in north alabama.just quit raining here.


----------



## roman

feels like -32 Celsius and it just wont stop snowing : (


----------



## Rick Dennington

@sras…..been in that situation before plenty of times in the mountains….Nasty…..

@whitebeast…..One of the coldest times I ever had was in Alabama…..My band played a fiddling contest (I think it was Athens) several years ago, and it was in Oct. or Nov. at the college there….We ran off, and forgot to bring warm clothes, or coats….Another band furnished us with warm clothes…...We won second place in the band contest….

@Moron…..Never been to Canada, but I heard it can get down-right nasty there, too…Would like to visit there one day before I croak….lol..


----------



## crank49

Today, Jan 4, 2015, here in midde Tennessee it started out at 49, headed to 36 by sunset.
Been raining for about 4 days, but has finally stopped.
Since I have to work outside for the next 3 days naturally the high for Wednesday this week is expected to be in the 20s.


----------



## crank49

> @sras…..been in that situation before plenty of times in the mountains….Nasty…..
> 
> @whitebeast…..One of the coldest times I ever had was in Alabama…..My band played a fiddling contest (I think it was Athens) several years ago, and it was in Oct. or Nov. at the college there….We ran off, and forgot to bring warm clothes, or coats….Another band furnished us with warm clothes…...We won second place in the band contest….
> 
> @Moron…..Never been to Canada, but I heard it can get down-right nasty there, too…Would like to visit there one day before I croak….lol..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Rick, I graduated from that college in Athens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Michael (aka crank).....When you were going to the college, were they having the fiddle contest at that time.?...This was way many years ago when we were there…..They also had crafts set up, and people were buying and selling…All kind of contest in all the catagories…...It was a fun day, but colder than crap…


----------



## Duckster

Just came off the bay. Had a great day with the specks and redfish. 54 degrees, sunshine and 15 mph winds out of the north.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Duck…...You lucky dog, you…...How dare you post pictures of fish, and I can't go….lol…That's a nice sack…Was this a guide trip, or just out fun fishing..? My times acoming….Toledo Bend trip in March…But I have to suffer till then, and look at pictures of good fish, and only wish…..Glad you had a good day on the water…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…...It's 5:40 p.m., and the sun is going down, and the temp has dropped 2 degrees….now it's 17, and don't know if it'll get colder..The low was forecast for 17, so maybe(hopefully) that's it….

Thanks to all for posting the weather report for your neck of the woods….Keep warm, burn plenty of wood, and eat hot food….Stay inside, and keep out of the cold, if you can…..Time for another log on the fire….Chow…


----------



## steve104c

Wasn't suppose to get this low, 26 tonight in SE Texas. Three days ago the weather man said it was going to be 36 tonight. I would buy a used car from that weather man ( Sorry, PC requires me to say weatherperson)..........steve04c


----------



## crank49

Rick, I was in Athens State University from 1985 to 1990. But I was working full time and going to two different colleges at night. As such, i didn't get involved in many social activities. I was trying to get my degree before I turned 51 and before my oldest son graduated from high school. Just made it.

I believe they still have the fiddling and craft event in Athens though.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

We live at 6500 ft. It is supposed to warm up a little this week…20's and zero but it was cold last week. -19 with high in single didgets. Shop is well insulated with a mid-sized natural gas heater. I can handle this but man I hate March. Mud mud mud.


----------



## whitebeast88

Rick I live in athens,it was probably the fiddlers convention which always has great music and a couple years ago was really cold.


----------



## Magnum

Hey Rick:

Directly from the Feds Weather Site, for the Greater Toronto Area and Parts Of Ontario.

It just started about 30 minutes ago. Everything was nice and clear an hour or so ago. Now, I find it hard to believe what I'm looking at out the window. A Snow Squall so Fast & Thick I can barely see the house across the road! It's 8:50PM here now.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*"Fresh frigid Arctic air arriving tonight with the coldest weather so far this season *expected for the post holiday return to school and work.

*A frigid Arctic airmass will arrive tonight plunging Southern Ontario into a deep freeze * for the upcoming work week.

*Extreme cold warnings will likely be required at times during the week *due to the combination of cold temperatures and brisk winds.

Temperatures will plunge to well below average values for early January. *Minimum temperatures of minus 20C or below *on the coldest days are likely, except for locales right along the shorelines of the Great Lakes and across Southwestern Ontario where temperatures *may bottom out in the minus 15 to minus 20 range. Over Eastern Ontario and Algonquin a few **minus 30 degree* *readings are quite possible on Thursday morning.*

*Significant snow squalls will affect areas to the southeast of the Great Lakes at times*. Snow squall watches and warnings are in effect for these regions. Meanwhile, remaining regions will see varying amounts of sun and cloud, with scattered flurries and* biting cold winds expected*.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Darn! I was gonna go Golfing! Oh well. maybe next year.

Rick


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to hear from you Rick. Wet with 40-50s here in Water World, aka Western WA. It has been below freezing a few nights lately. Keep that home fire burning ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys from post #33 down….I was out of pocket for a few hours, and just getting back on for a bit…I appreciate all the post to let us all know how the weather is in your neck of the woods…..Looks like we are all under the fridged weather…....rain, snow, cold temps, etc. It's that time of year, so I guess no use complaining about it, and nothing we can do about it, anyway…..Just keep the home fires burning, stock pile some grub,and wait it out…...And right now at 11:40 pm, the temp is 13 degrees…....Buuuuurrr…That's frosty…..

As a side note: I think every weather person needs a window in their office…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There is hope, Spring always comes ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hang in there, Bob…Relief is on the way…...in a couple of months…..lol..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am always hopeful when the days start gaining a minute or so a day like they did last week. My wife always wonders why I start watching golf in February? A man can only stand so many gray days ;-) Here in Water World, we get a great view of Pebble Beach in February and it inspires hope!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I am like you…I always look forward to the days getting longer, and more daylight…I imagine we are all like that…...I can see light at the end of the tunnel…I'm not a golf person, Bob, but I can appreciate the game of skill…....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm not either, but seeing sunny days in a fantastic setting on the ocean will make anyone tolerate golf after 4 months of gray days ;-)


----------



## realcowtown_eric

-20C in Calgary, today on National radio (BC) they said the whole country was covered with red….weather warnings.

http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/index_e.html

Maybe not so much at this hour,

Just chance or "climate change" zI got my thoughts…

Eric


----------



## Rick Dennington

I guess when you look at it like that, I could tolerate it for a little bit….just to see a weather change, and maybe a little blue and green….

@realcowtown_eric:....That is too cold for me….I might have to move to Hawaii if I lived there…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well ladies and germs…...it's about 12:30 am, so I think I'll hit the rack….Maybe resume this in the morning, if we got any posters left that want to donate their weather report…...Good night all….....


----------



## rad457

-30 here but I don't care! just another 48 hours and I will be in Hawaii for a month.


----------



## Magnum

*Getting WORSE here now. Emergency Warnings in effect.* (3:35 AM Here Now)

"Long lived snow squalls are expected. Under the snow squall bands, visibilities will be significantly reduced due to the heavy snow combined with blowing snow, and snow will quickly accumulate.

Snow squalls have developed tonight in the northwest flow of very cold arctic air over the Great Lakes. *Reduced visibility in snow squalls due to heavy snow and blowing snow are expected and could continue through the next couple of days into Wednesday morning. Local snowfall rates of 10 to 15 cm per 12 hours are possible for the next several days.*

Snow squalls cause weather conditions to vary considerably, changes from *clear skies to heavy snow within just a few kilometres are common.* Be prepared to adjust your driving with changing road conditions. Road closures are possible. *Public Safety Canada encourages everyone to make an emergency plan and get an emergency kit with drinking water, food, medicine, a first-aid kit and a flashlight. *For information on emergency plans and kits go to http://www.getprepared.gc.ca/

Snow Squall Warnings are issued when bands of snow form that produce intense accumulating snow or near zero visibilities."

*POOP x's 2!!*


----------



## Gene01

At 05:00, up here on a mesa (6K ft.) in Northern AZ, it's 16º. By noon, or so, it should get to 48º.
Forecast is for highs @ 50º for the rest of the week.
Had a bit of snow 3 days ago. About 2" and the temp. was around 0º the next morning. 
Snow's mostly gone. Replaced by mud. No need to wash the vehicles til late April.


----------



## Redoak49

It is -4 F this morning in NW Indiana…4 to 6 inches snow tonight and at least -10 F later in week…good time to be in warm shop


----------



## bluekingfisher

Here in Blighty the weather is up and down like a whores nickers Ricardo, didn't get above freezing all day yesterday in Huntingdonshire, then today around 12 dgrees. Not sure whether to break out with the muffler or flip flops.

D


----------



## Blackie_

Yesterday Jan 4th it was 45 today Jan 5th 30° here in the capital city of TX, the backyard shop is closed today due to cold weather  I'll be TVing it in the warm all day.


----------



## DrDirt

Salina Kansas this morning is a balmy +3 for the morning commute.


----------



## kepy

I'm about 30 miles n. of Springfield, MO and it is very cold here this am. Had a few flurries yesterday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I finally nade it back on Ljs…Had to be in town on some business the a.m., and am trying to catch up….Sounds like the weather ain't no better in one place than it is in another, except for maybe Rick, in Canada….That there sounds plum nasty…..

@Rick…...Keep a close eye on that weather there, bud….and be prepaired…Stay indoors, keep warm, and keep us posted on the conditions there….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just talked to my m-i-l and s-i-l out in West Texas, and they had ice, then some snow….Just like everywhere, lows in the teens, and maybe 20 for a high…..

Before I left this morning, I glanced at the therometer outside, and it was 12 -13 degrees…..Now it's 22 at 11:50…...I don't care what anybody says…..That's damn cold…....Got a hell-roaring fire going now..plenty of wood…..


----------



## darinS

37°F in Billings MT right now. However…......this is what's coming at me.

Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 6 am MST Wednesday.

A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow and blowing snow remains in effect until 6 am MST Wednesday.

Impacts: difficult travel and outdoor conditions. Roads will remain snow packed and icy with poor visibility at times.
Timing: snow and blowing snow will redevelop by late this afternoon and continue in periods through Tuesday night.
Snow accumulations: 8 to 12 inches of additional snow through Tuesday night.
Blowing Snow, reducing visibility this afternoon and evening.


----------



## NoThanks

60 deg here on the western side of the country. Long sleeve shirt in the early morning.
Rolling up the sleeves during the day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS…..Now that sounds like some really nasty stuff coming your way….I don't think I could live in your country….Would really like to see it some day, but in the spring or summer…..Stay inside, keep warm, and keep the home fires burning…..

Iwud4u…...Holy crap….60 degrees….Man that's fishing weather…A light jacket, and a big bass on the end of the line is delightful…...


----------



## oldnovice

It was 70° in San Jose today …. about time after highs in the low 50°s and overnight below freezing.

After nearly a month of rain in December we got this very cold spell and I hope that what we had today is going to stay around a while as it is more "normal"!


----------



## Rick Dennington

oldnovice…..Glad to hear you're getting back to normal in Cali….We get lots of rain here in the Ozarks, too, but we haven't got back to normal, yet…..It'll be a couple of months for us…Hope to get a few days of the 50's soon….Right now…not so much…..Thanks for posting…


----------



## Magnum

> I finally nade it back on Ljs…Had to be in town on some business the a.m., and am trying to catch up….Sounds like the weather ain t no better in one place than it is in another, except for maybe Rick, in Canada….That there sounds plum nasty…..
> 
> @Rick…...Keep a close eye on that weather there, bud….and be prepaired…Stay indoors, keep warm, and keep us posted on the conditions there….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Thank you for your concern Rick. Much Appreciated. All of the Alerts have been lifted, but it's still a Bone Chilling Cold Out There!

Ya'll be careful with the Snap Backs when the Hook didn't set. Might result in a *Big OUCH! *

Hope your Knees have healed up okay. Not a lot of fun going through that operation!.

Have A Happy & Healthy New Year Rick!

Rick (The Other One)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look on the bright side, it could be worse. One year in southern ID on the farm, it didn't get above 0 for a month. We were out everyday milking and tending the livestock. We were one of the few houses that the school bus did not drive right past our door. We walked 3/8 mile and waited in the cold. All of the kids that had the bus drive past the door waited until it was there to go out. That made out wait longer since the bus was waiting for all of them instead of just picking them up ;-(

That guy with the fish hook reminds me of my aunt. They were fishing on a large lake in eastern WA. Water skiers like to buzz close to the fisherman just to be a PIA. One zipped past just as my aunt was casting. He caught a fish hook in the ear ;-)) Another one was buzzing and ran his big power boat up onto the beach. Needless to say, the fisherman thought that was a good place for it and had a great laugh.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yesterday was a bone-chiller, with high winds…This a.m. when I got up at around 6:30, it was 3 degrees…I grabbed my hot cup of joe, and went out to the sunroom to sit and watch the birds come to the feeders…No birds…it was too dang cold for them even….I could of hung meat in the sunroom, and quickly turned on the heat….It has been cold all day long, and now at 11:30 p.m., it's 18 degrees….Will be another cold one tonight, and looks like a wintry mix is coming around Sat. night or Sunday morning….I've got plenty of food, lots of good, dry, oak firewood (close to a rick) stored in the sunroom, so I'm ready for anything….Let it come…..


----------



## wseand

Not to bad here in Shreveport, LA. it was 17 last night looking at freezing rain this weekend. I look forward to the cold weather so its perfect to me. Some of you guys are masochists for sure though.

Rick D,
I'll be in Fayetteville, this weekend to take daughter back to college, supposed to bone chilling there. I like the cold weather but not that much. Hopefully, the weather holds til we get home but its not looking to good.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep….I like cold weather, too, but not like we've been having….My granddaughter lives in Gretna, La, and she said it's been cold there, too….

Bill….I hope the weather doesn't turn bad so you can get your daughter back to college, and you can make it back home safely…..Fayetteville is about 2+ hrs. from me, but hopefully the weatherman gets it wrong…..Most of them couldn't hit the ground with their hat…..I've always said every weather person needs a window in their office…..We'll just have to play the hand that's delt us…..


----------



## wseand

I'm hoping for the best, it looks like it might get a bit hairy out there. Greta is near New Orleans if I remember right, I am sure they are wondering if the rest of the world froze over. I almost moved to Mountain Home, AR but the house fell through so we ended up in Shreveport. Love the Ozarks area, did some fishing up in Rogers Lake area, nice area. You keep warm.

Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's still cold this morning….16 when I got up…..Not as bad as the day before when it was 3 degrees….But now the wind is howling at about 20 -30 mph, and that makes it feel worse….Bill, I think Gretna is down lower, toward the coast….My grandson-in-law (?..grandaughter's husband) is in the Coast Guard Rescue Team there, and they go fishing and catch Red Snapper…She sent me a picture of her holding a 20 lber….The lake you're talking about is Beaver Lake near Rogers….When I fished the Central Pro-Am trail, that was one of the lakes we fished quite often….I caught some good bass during those tournaments there….I cashed a couple of checks from that lake….I'm quite familiar with La, as we take several boats down to Toledo Bend Reservior every March for a week-long fishing trip….Been going down there every year since 1986…The bass are moving on to the beds then to spawn….We usually slay 'em….But all go back…..Be safe, and keep an eye peeled for bad weather when you came to Ark…..


----------



## TheDane

Rick … It is -5 at my house, the wind is blowing WNW at about 20 mph, and we got 4" of snow last night. The wind chill is around -30. As soon as I finish my second cup of coffee, I'll be out with the snowblower.

We have an NFL playoff game here Sunday (Cowboys coming to town), so they are paying 500 people $10 an hour to shovel out Lambeau Field.


----------



## NoThanks

I feel for all of you experiencing those low temps. I couldn't handle it myself being raised all my life on the west coast. 25 - 30 deg is too tooo cold for me. Do what you have to do to stay warm.

Todays weather is t-shirt weather for us here. (sorry)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Gerry…..It would take more than 2 cups of joe to get me out in that stuff…more like 2 pots….Luckly, I've never had to blow snow, and don't want to have to….And they would have to pay me more than 10 bucks to do shoveling….I hope the Dallas Cowboys freeze their cods off…Dang…that's frost bite weather where you live….No thanks….Hope your shop is good and warm….Stay warm…stay safe in that weather…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Iwud4u….You've got to be in California…..That and Arizona are the two places I can think of this time of year that are that warm….Maybe Hawaii…...T-********************s and shorts….I'll see that about July or August…...


----------



## TheDane

> Dang…that s frost bite weather where you live …


Days like this I wonder why we ever moved here from Tucson (it was the J-O-B thing). The shop is a comfy 65 degrees!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I went back a few pages and dug up this post from a few days ago….Just an update on what's happening/ gonna happen in a day or two….This a.m. it was 6 degrees, and no moisture yet…..that's suppose to change tomorrow or Monday…The weather people say we have some wintry mix coming in, which means possible ice, sleet, snow, and or rain / sleet…..I remember the ice storm we had here in 2009…If you have changes in the weather coming, re-post an update of what's happening in your neck of the woods…...


----------



## TheDane

It was -7 this morning and the driveway is still a sheet of ice (last week we had temps in the low 30's when it started raining, then the temperature took a nose-dive, followed by 4" of snow).

Other than to go out to the mailbox, I have left the house exactly one time in the past 5 days.

Thank Heaven for my YakTrax ( https://www.yaktrax.com/product/walk ).


----------



## sras

Rain today - and 40. Same for tomorrow…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Talked to my daughter-in-law eariler, and her mom and dad live at Madison, Maine, up by Bangor….She said they were snowed in heavy snow on the way, and some things were shut down because of the weather…..Now I know why Southerners don't live up North….I could be in Reno enjoying the weather and casinos…..Stay warm….


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Hey Rick

Good topic….........

Central Utah is having our usual "January thaw"

There really some validity to that "January thaw" as it happens almost every January for about 10 days.

Including yesterday and today, forecast is for highs in the 30's with lows in the teens

But…...like you, were are at altitude (6853 feet at our home) so we get Utah weather generally, just 10-2o degrees colder than SLC and Provo.

My best to you and yours, Rick
============================

I have two dogs and I was buying a large bag of Purina at Costco and standing in line at the check out.

A woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting the Purina Diet again although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry and that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.

Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned.

I told her no;

I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle's butt and a car hit me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey my good friend…..Your weather up there in Utah sounds about like mine here in Arkansas….Up and down..We have some nasty stuff that's supposed to come in late tonight, or tomorrow….keep the heat up, and stay cozy, bud…..Good joke….I also got your "writings"...Very interesting….I'll email you later…..Glad you joined us on the "weather channel" .....lol…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Weather update: Sometime during the early hours of the morning, this mess hit…...I woke up to rain / freezing rain…..It's only about 22 degrees, but the freezing rain is hanging off of everything….My birdfeeders have ice hanging off, and the birds are nowhere to be found….It's only supposed to last for just one day, but who knows…One of our members, wseand, was taking his daughter back to college this weekend over at Fayetteville, Ar…..He lives down in La, and I hope he didn't / hasn't been caught in this mess, and can make it back home safely….You guys (and gals) keep an ete peeled for bad weather, and keep us posted on your conditions…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Still gray and 40 to 50 here in Water World. I'm proud of you guys that continue braving the chilly winds ;-)


----------



## Firewood

It finally warmed up to the 20's today. The last week or so has been anywhere from -15 to about 10 above. Wind chills have been near -25. Did I mention I HATE winter in Wisconsin?


----------



## dawsonbob

We're having a cold, rainy day here in San Diego. We had a high of only 63 degrees with light rain. Yes, it does rain here…sometimes. It should be back into the 70's by Tuesday.

I don't envy you guys all the snow and freezing temperatures you're having: been there, hated that.


----------



## TheDane

> Did I mention I HATE winter in Wisconsin?


So do I … except when the Packers beat the Cowboys at Lambeau Field!

Last time I looked it was 23 degrees in my yard, so today we are not exactly living up to our reputation as 'The Frozen Tundra".


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the updates, fellows…It's kind of nice to know what's going on around the country…You sure can't depend on the weather people to get it right…This way, I get it "right from the horses mouth" as they say…It finally stopped with the rain and wintry mix this p.m….Just don't know if it's over or not.They say it is, and clear up tomorrow, but I'll look out my window in the morning and know for sure…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ..You sure can t depend on the weather people to get it right…
> 
> - Rick Dennington


 Here in Water World it is a lot easier this time of year. It will be gray for sure. They only have to guess about the wet part. If they put it a 50-50, they are never wrong ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob….The pronlem we have here where I live is that we get our weather report from Springfield, Missouri, which is 2+ hrs. away…..it could be sunny and nice there, and raining or snowing here….So we don't up to the minute conditions like the big cities do…Practically everything we get comes from there….I live 13 miles from the biggest city close to me, and it's pop. is about 12,000…..We barely have a radio station…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Try these guys, weatherunderground See if they are good for your local area. They predict rain here within the hour a few days ahead.


----------



## wseand

Raining like crazy off and on yesterday and in the 40s. Today in the 40s and cloudy. Not a bad way to start the week. How do you know its Monday, it stops raining. ~.

Update on trip to Fayetteville. Bearly got out of Arkansas with my life. ~. I-49 was a mess the next day. Got daughter back to school with no issues. The 13 hour trip was pushing the limits though. The weather man was pretty close, the storm was really coming in as I was getting home, I use Weather Bug on the tablet and they get pretty accurate the closer the storm gets.

Have a good day all,
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

@ wseand (Bill)......Just now catching up on all the reports coming in….I figured you'd get caught in the messy rain coming up to Ark….It was a little icey mixed with the rain here at home, but nothing really dangerous….It's still raining a little this a.m.m but mostly clabbered over…not predicting any moisture, but around here, anything's possible….Glad you got the daughter back to school with no trouble…..I also use Weather Bug, and I find it to be pretty accurate, also….Now, get in the shop and make some chips and dust…..I got to move some more firewood in this morning..It'll be 18 here tonight, so I'm ready…...Kep us posted…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Water World report: Today was about 60, partly cloudy. A wunrful, wunrful surprise ;-) A perfect doctor day to walk a few miles, lowering cholesterol, loosing a pound or 2, working on heart and lung capacity. I'm pretty sure that works, Grandpa never rode anywhere except to town ;-)


----------



## crashman

Hey Guys. Pretty cold in southern MN. Predicting - 11 below zero tonight. But, mild compared to my ice fishing trip to Lake Of The Woods in Northern MN New Years weekend. Saturday the 3rd we got 8' of snow with wind 30 to 40 mph with gusts to 50mph. Sunday morn generator was covered in 3-4' drift & quit. Temp was -26 below zero, we packed up & went home. -30 below zero the next morning in Baudette MN. Don't know what the wind chill was, don't make a difference I guess but it was Dam cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jack


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob…You lucky rascal…..How dare you print such a good report…The rest of us is either iced, snowed, or rained in, and here you go passing along good news….!!!! On a serious note though, glad you had some good weather, and a little change of pace…..enjot it while you can…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Crashman…...At this moment , I think you take top honors for the COLDEST weather report….You can go to the head of the class with a tale of an outting like you had on your ice fishing trip….I've never iced fished, and never really cared to…..Now I know why I don't live up North, with weather like you guys get….That's way too frosty for this *********************************** Southern boy…...Good report…..I have a couple of friends up in MN, and I hear the same from them…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I feel for all you guys in the 0 and below range. I remember milking when it was the -20s in an unheated, single sided barn ;-(( I 'm sure that would be child abuse today!! ;-)

I remember working on the VA Hospital on top Beacon Hill in Seattle 30+ years ago. The temp was in the 10s or 20s and it was sunny. Nice and warm in the sun, but in that steel structure with the wind coming off Puget Sound, if you wore enough clothes to stay warm, you couldn't work because you couldn't move!! I promised God if He warmed it up and started the rain, I would never complain about rain again!! ;-)) And, I don't, just joke.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good story, Bob….I've milked a few cows myself, and fed them in the 20s and 30s….A few times on the farm, I had to break up the ice in the horse tank so the cows and animals could drink….Maybe more than that…

Today I woke up to 12 degrees, but it's beginning to warm up now…No bad weather coming, and suppose to get up into the 50's by later this week…So… a little improvement is on the way…....


----------



## dawsonbob

Just an update…

It's stopped raining out here, which is too bad, because we really do need the rain (we only average around nine inches per year).

Temps today should be around 68 to 70 degrees, increasing for the rest of the week. I have spent some time in colder weather (like 20 below), and I really don't envy you guys one little bit.

It snowed here in San Diego only once (December of 1968. I was on leave from Viet Nam and I got to see it). Two weeks ago we thought it was going to do it again, but nope, it didn't.

Understand that I'm just trying to give info from my neck of the woods, not gloating.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonbob…...Glad to hear you're getting some good weather….But, that's kinda normal out where you live, right..? Your rainfall sounds like mine used to be when I lived in West Texas…we averaged about 10 inches a year…..Moved to Memphis, TN in '82, and we averaged about 60-65" a year….talk about instant shock….Moved to Arkansas, and we still get about 60" a year…So I've gotten used to a lot of moisture, including snow….I too was in Viet Nam…...1966-67….I was in the hospital in Japan in '68, when the Tet Offensive hit…..Bad war…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick… yes, I have to admit that good weather is the norm out here. 60-65" of rain a year? San Diego isn't set up for that, and couldn't handle it: we'd be washed into the sea.

Yep, it was a bad war. I was there between '64 and '71 (multiple tours). Been to a couple of others, too: they're all bad.

Semper Fi.

Bob


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

*Rick, and dawsonbob*

Camp Zama, Japan, I am guessing.

My little "Flight Unit (just a "squad" of choppers, part of a larger unit) flew 777 missions in 7 days over Tet.

Mostly we were on Dust-Offs missions, but hauled a lot of ass and trash also.

We beat 'em on Tet (not without a cost) and would have won the whole damn thing if they would have let us.

Too many, like you guys, gave too much.


----------



## dawsonbob

"would have won the whole damn thing if they would have let us." Amen to that, brother, amen to that.

Dust-Offs, huh? My hat's off to you! You guys saved a few of my guys, and me too.

Thanks


----------



## darinS

At least it's warming up here.

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:59101.1.99999

What this doesn't show is the 17 to 18 inches of snow we have right now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bruce…...No, I was in the 106th General Hospital, in Yokohama, Japan…..I have often wondered if it was you on the Medivac chopper that picked me up on the dust-off, and carried me to the 12th Evac in Cu Chi….



> "would have won the whole damn thing if they would have let us." Amen to that, brother, amen to that.
> 
> Dust-Offs, huh? My hat s off to you! You guys saved a few of my guys, and me too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - dawsonbob


Without guys like Bruce (C Plus), a lot of us would have never made it….They are the real heroes…..Bruce and I were in the same outfit at the same time…he was with the 2nd and 27th infantry, and I was with the 1st and 27th…Both with the 25th Infantry Div…Bob, we're glad you made it back alive…...


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

*Rick*

You already know we were were assigned the 12 Evac Hospital along with couple of other Evac hospital as our main area, and we also transported stabilized guys to the 3rd Field Hospital near Saigon for guys processing out of 'Nam and on to either "the World", or Japan, in either the 106th (like you) or to Camp Zama to get ready to travel for half a day to the States. They could do more in Japan that anywhere in 'Nam. Ticket home.

We will never know, but wouldn't that be something, flying together either on the Dust-Off or to the big hospital where you were readied for travel home.

How long at the 106th?in Japan?

And my guess is that you were not in CuChi 12th Evac but for a few days…......max

I think proof that we did not fly together is because you survived flying with me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bruce…...The morning I got hit (April 13th, on Friday about 9:00), went to the 12th, woke up that afternoon from some stomach surgery, was told I was being evacuated later that night for Japan…So I was only at the 12th for several hours…..Once I reached Japan, I stayed there for 6 months, recovering before being shipped to the states….We've gotten a little off track from the weather reports, but still a nice discussion….


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Did not mean to highjack the thread

Sorry


----------



## Rick Dennington

No no, Bruce…You did not hijack it…...This is a silly thread about the weather, that's all….You don't worry about that, my friend…We can talk about anything we want to on here….Hey, it's my post, so talk away….


----------



## dawsonbob

I was a Marine who was in a unit comprised of Marines, Sailors and Army personnel. We had our wounded picked up by Army, Navy, Marine and Air Force helos, and I was glad to see each and every one of them. All I can say is thank you guys, and I'm glad you made it back. Funny, but I ended up with a lot of extra holes in my body, but I'd do it all again if I were needed (which of course at 69, I'm not).

Sorry to hijack your weather thread, Rick. It's sunny here at the moment, if that helps?


----------



## Woodbum

OKC/Edmond OK: cold, rainy and damp. Repeat. Sunshine is a precious commodity this year. Rick: you are close to my old home town of Springfield. Went to school there and then stayed for another 20 years. Now I am doing my penance in Indian Territory. Oh Boy!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob…..Like I told Bruce….there is no hijacking on this thread….We can talk about whatever we want to….I was just japeing on Bruce…..I think we three are all around the same age….I just turned 68 in December…And like you, I'd do it all over again if I had to….Let's just hope it never comes to that again….But, we know the people, their country, and how they have lived and survived for hundreds of years…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I, for one, pray that we're never called on again. You know, you mention the people and their culture, and being there got me started in being fascinated by other cultures. Where ever the Corps sent me I tried to get into the local culture as much as possible. Same after I got out. I love learning new things and meeting new people.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Woodbum…..I know exactly where you are located in Ok…Years ago I used to play bluegrass festivals all over Ok….I had friends in Edmond, OKC, Moore, Shawnee, etc….Yep….I'm about 2 hrs. from your home place….
I have kin that lives in Skiatook, who have some Indian blood…I think they still ride paint horses, and carry spears, too…..lol…..I lived in Ok for about a year…Little town called Waynette, 30 miles south of Shawnee, building guitars with a guy there….


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Ages

I turn 68 in March

Children Fighting

No more off topic from me, but thanks for letting Bob and me off the hook,


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep….When I was there, I always thought that VietNam was a beautiful country….Then I would see the bomb craters all over, and mortor holes, and have the firefights, and think…not so nuch…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bruce…You and I are the same age then…..I was 19 when there….dawsonbob is the "old man" of the group…..lol…..I'm just thankful we all made it back…it seems like an eternity since we were there…..Update on the weather: It's now a balmy 28 degrees…it was 12 when I got up….....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good story, Bob….I ve milked a few cows myself, and fed them in the 20s and 30s….A few times on the farm, I had to break up the ice in the horse tank so the cows and animals could drink….Maybe more than that…
> 
> - Rick Dennington


We had a pile of ice 5 feet high and 10-15 feet in diameter by the horse tank by the end of winter most years. The cow tank had an electric heater in it. It was placed so 4 pens could drink out of it.

One morning we were trying to start the John Deere. Dad sent me to get a hatchet. He used it to chip the ice off the mule' hooves so she could get traction to move the tractor. She got it going ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm back (had to lie down for a wee bit). I always thought it was beautiful, too. I spent most of my time up North; always wanted to go back when no one was shooting.

I'm with Bruce; no more off topic or thread hijacking for me, either.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey you two….don't run off on my account…Like I said, we can talk about anything we want to….It was nice to reminese about the old days, and our time in V.N. I also had to a take a nap, as I do every day…I have a very bad back, and have to lay down for an hour or two…..Be sure and keep us updated on your changing weather conditions…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another Dr Day here in Water World, a but cooler, 50s, sunny ;-) Change is coming by Friday.


----------



## wseand

Rick, Bob, Bruce, welcome home and thanks for your service. Crazy place you all visited.

Going to be in the 60s by the weekend so all is good here. Got my smoker going after a month in pieces, threw a few steaks on last night, today a big fat pig butt is going on. 15 hours on the smoker should be nice and tasty.

You all have a good one,
Bill


----------



## NoThanks

light rain the last couple of days but warmed up nice and t-shirt weather again here out west.

Looking back, I wish I would have served. Missed the draft by 1 year and at the time was glad.
Something I can't change, so now I give back whenever I can.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's bright and sunny here today, with a high of around 72. That seems okay, until I read about what some of you are experiencing; then it seems great.

Rick, Bruce. Sorry I bailed out yesterday. Haven't been doing too well the last few days (old age is hell).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…. I think I can speak for us all when I say thank you…yes, it was a crazy place, and a bad time to be there..Those years were some of the worst…..
Sounds like you're gonna have some pig butt soon, and nothing like a good steak…..enjoy, bud….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Iwud4u….Sounds like the weather is shaping up in your neck of the woods, too….Thanks for keeping us abreast of what's happening…..I always thought it was a sad situtation when they did away with the draft….At least in the military, you've got a job, three hots and a cot, nice clothes to wear, and a paycheck every month….What else couold you ask for…lol….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here in CLE it was -6 last night warmed to a probable current high of 17 (that the weatherman says feels like 6 with the mild wind). Should sneak above freezing for the weekend with some rain possible Sunday morning. They'll still have the salt trucks out because it's so much more effective at destroying cars when the temp rises above 32. That and if they didn't they wouldn't be able to complain about shortages half way through February.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick… but they don't provide whiskey and women: you have to find your own. Actually, I don't drink, and I can't catch women anymore, but oh, the memories I have 

I'm with you about it being too bad they did away with the draft. It was good for our country, and good for the men who were drafted: they learned a lot about what it takes to be a man.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob….You just had to write and rub in that good weather…lol…..But that's ok….we'll get there this spring…maybe….unless we have another one like last year….March 2nd, we had ice, rain, snow, and more ice on top of that….Power and trees down, and all major interstates closed…What a mess…..Let's not hope for a repeat….
As far as you bailing…no problem, sir…..Like I said up above, I lay down and take a nap everyday…I've had 2 back surgeries, so I'm only in the shop for a couple of hours, taking little breaks in between, then have to rest…At our age, none of us does too well…and I agree, old age is not for sissies…..
See…the military expected us to carry a weapon, to train to kill with it, but we couldn't buy a beer cause we were too young….Like you, I don't drink, but prolly could of been a alcholic in V.N…..Women would have to come to us now….)


----------



## Rick Dennington

bigblockyeti…..I hear you on the Cleveland weather…been through there when it was like that….My sister and b-i-l lived in Springfield, Ohio, about 25 miles from Dayton…I got caught in a "whiteout" up there once during the coldest part of winter….Swore I'd never go back at that time of year…..and I haven't….ever….!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick… I wasn't rubbing it in, exactly, it's just that our weather is generally so good that we have to crow about it sometimes 

I know what you mean. I can't go for very long, either. Sorry about your back surgeries: those are painful. I've had 4 heart attacks in the last six months, pneumonia, my legs are killing me, and… and… there was something else, too. Now what was it… oh, yeah, my memory is shot, too.

I really like your line about old age not being for sissies. I wouldn't have really understood it 20 years ago, but I sure do now.

The only women that come to me now are nurses. Hey, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a nice place to visit 6 months out of the year, living here, not so much.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang Bob…..Four heart attacks, plus pneumonia…? We're a walking case for hiring the handicap…!! Yep..2 back surgries, both knees and one hip has full replacemnt parts, and my right elbow is mostly plastic from when I got hurt overseas….What did you say that last one was you forgot…? Didn't take me long to figure out I'm a sissy…..And, I've prolly had as many nurses as you…..Just different hospitals….I got to know them all well…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

bigblockyeti…..No thanks….I don't even want to go back for a visit…..I like the South too much, and the weather we have here…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep, and I'm waiting for a heart valve replacement, too. Knees and hips are shot from an unfortunate incident where the ground and I met on a training accident at Pendleton. I'm resisting replacements so far.

I've gotten to know a few nurses pretty well, too. My favorite so far is one over at the VA hospital, where I spend way too much time.

Hate to whine, but, hey, I'm a sissy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Time for some pills and a nap. I'll be back later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep… I hear ya on the nurses….Hope you get a new valve soon….I don't have a VA near me at all….The closest one is in Little Rock, which is 3 1/2 hours away….

Yep… it's my nap time, too…Got to go rest this sorry body….Talk later…..


----------



## NoThanks

Now it hits me, I wondered why nobody is on this site between 12 and 1:00 
Might as well catch me one too!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Iwud4u…...I suppose you're talking about a nap…..I eat dinner from 12:00-1:00…..Nap is at around 2:00, or there abouts…..I'll be back…That was my Arnold impression…..!!!!


----------



## NoThanks

You have to say it with an accent
A'lll be Bauck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was a foggy 40 degrees in Water World most of the day. It finally gave way to high overcast with the sun appearing in time to set. I have always wondered why one cannot wear enough clothes to stay warm at a foggy 40 degrees here, but could work in shirt selves at a sunny 20 in Southern ID?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob for that "late night report" last night…...Doesn't sound too shabby for your neck of the woods…Here in the Ozarks this morning, it was around 26 degrees, and a few snow flurries, but nothing serious, or anything sticking…..Not a breath of air, and some fog, too….Just an old grey day, but by Saturday, it's supposed to hit the mid 50's….So a little improvement is on the way, but this is only mid January, and it can get really nasty here this time of the year….And we still have the worst to come…...February….!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mahdeew

Rick, I live in the foothills of Ozarks.. Same here but at least no wind. Looking foreword to this weekend. Almost fishing weather.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the report, mrjinx007…..Where in Arkansas do you live….I'm up in the NE, and practically live on Bull Shoals….I can about hit the lake with a rock….I fish B.S. and Norfork….I chase the elusive largemouth, smallmouth, and Kentuckys…..Thinking about going Sat. myself….I need to run my boat, and blow the cobwebs out….Haven't been since last of October…..


----------



## NoThanks

> Thanks for the report, mrjinx007…..Where in Arkansas do you live….I m up in the NE, and practically live on Bull Shoals….I can about hit the lake with a rock….*I fish B.S*. and Norfork….I chase the elusive largemouth, smallmouth, and Kentuckys…..Thinking about going Sat. myself….I need to run my boat, and blow the cobwebs out….Haven t been since last of October…..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Don't know why you have to fish for BS, you can get plenty of it here from your living room. (at least from me)
If you go out Sat. *HAVE FUN*, And *STAY SAFE*!

Oh, and currently 37 with a predicted high in the mid 60's. (another beautiful day)


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

*Central Utah*

days of light rain. Thank God, we need the moisture and didn't have to push snow.

Lows in the mid-teens and highs in the low 40's.

So far forecasters are right for a change.

(Insert "Stopped Clock Being Correct parable")


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bruce…...Sometimes we luck out and they do get it right….sometimes….Glad you don't have snow…yet…They had flurries forecast, but now it's bright sunshine, and getting to 40 degrees…..So they missed here….Supposed to be in the mid 50's by this weekend…....

I guess we must of ran dawsonBob off…..Haven't heard from him yet…..He's like us, I think….too many ailments…..They have sure slowed down my shop time….Getting harder to get out of bed these days….Old war wounds act up, along with everything else….Like I told Bob…..getting old ain't for sissies…..


----------



## Mahdeew

I am in north central, somewhere in the woods where great town of Lafferty once existed. Population about 65 and declining, near (30 miles) Mt. view.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok mrjinx007….I know approximently where you are. I go to Mt.View to an orthopedic doctor there when I need something replaced..lol…Used to go down down there in Mt. View and play music on the square…..Got a good Mexican food cafe across the street from the square…...That's some good eats there, boy…..

You're prolly having the same type of weather there, as we are up here…Getting near 40 right now…..Sunny.


----------



## Mahdeew

Rick, I know what you mean… And white river is right around the corner. Mt.view is a great place for tourists locally and nationally. From Spring - Fall, people from all over the country, especially nearby neighboring state double and triple the population.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ya'll ain't run me off yet, ya' young whippersnapper. Always liked the term whippersnapper, although I'm not quite sure where the term actually comes from. It almost always gets a laugh from the young folks, though. Had to take some extra pain pills last night, and slept in this morning.

It's going to be 73 and sunny in my neck of the woods today. Again. Only going to get up to around 45 up in the local mountains (45 minutes East). We have a unique weather situation here in San Diego. You can go from the beach (3 miles West of me), to the mountains, to the desert in less than a 3 hour drive, and they're all in different climate zones.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Glad you're still with us, Bob….Thought maybe you might of run off and joined the Marines…again…lol..What do you mean "slept in late"...? Hell, it's nearly 1:00 my time…..I done had dinner, and I'm looking at a nap here in a bit, and you're just now coming alive..? I want what you're taking….!!!!! Yep…I've heard whippersnapper all my life, too…..I think it originated in the Ozark Mts. back in the 20's…..I was a whippersnapper once, but now just an old gas bag…...Dang….if I lived where you do, I wouldn't know which way to go…..One of them pick and choose directions…..


----------



## dawsonbob

It's only 11 am here. Actually, I was up for a few hours before I checked in. Remember, coffee is the most important meal of the day, so I had to do that first to even become coherent.

Gas bags of the world unite… after nap time, of course. I grew up out here, and spent most of my time on the beach, but it was nothing to jump in the old jalopy and head for the mountains or desert, often in the same day. I miss being able to do that now.

Life is good… just a lot slower than it used to be.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

*Whippersnapper*

Probably from *whip snapper* ..... a person who snaps whips to encourage horse and/or mule teams to pull their weights. Whips are generally used to encourage one particular horse/mule that is not behaving or needs the whip for encouragement.

*Whippersnapper *always refers to one particular animal, not the entire group, so *whippersnapper *is also used to describe an offensively presumptuous or misbehaving or lazy person, especially a young one who is in need of a snap of the whip…........ a *whippersnapper*

I like words…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I think Bruce nailed it. I, too, am a lover of words. I just wish they wouldn't fail me so often


----------



## Rick Dennington

I figured a man who owned some horses and livstock would know where that term come from….I think that last part about a lazy or misbehaving person applies to me….especially now, but not so much in my younger days….My grandpa used to plow with a team of mules on his farm, and he snapped a whip pretty often at 'ole Johnny and Jack (that was their names)....I'd ride along, and we'd put hay in the back of the wagon and go feed the cows…..

Bob….I forgot about it being 2 hours eariler out your way….I done had a pot and a half of coffee drank by then….I'm a 2 pot man myself…..Takes that to get my eye open, and my heart started…..Which of the words fail you.?..never mind…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I limit myself to two cup of coffee a day. Just enough to get my heart started, but not enough to make it work too hard.

Which words fail me? Just about all of them from time to time. I spent many years in the advertising business making pictures and writing silly stuff. Back then words came to me easily, now, not so much. It's frustrating when you know that there's a perfect word to describe something, and you can't quite remember what it is. Like you said, old age ain't for sissies


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

*Dick *and *Rock *were my Grandfather's team ….......that I remember

He also always had a pacing/gaited horse who worked solo, pulling a buggy or as a saddle horse.

Referred to as "My Going To Town" horse.

Pacing horses are much faster than a Quarter Horse or even a Thoroughbred cuz neither of them can run/gallop forever. It takes several years and a lot of training to get a young pacing/gaited horse to learn and know how to stay in a particular gait. Gaiting comes naturally to them, but they do need to be disciplined in order to stay in a particular gait…..slow to fast pacing. I believe there are 5 different paces (speeds) that become part of a finished pacing/gaited horse.

I have never owned a pacing/gaited horse, but have had friends who had them, so I have be around them a fair amount over the years.

Always took a little pride in my main riding horses learning a slow, a medium and a fast lope. If I can get a horse to lope while basically staying in the same exact spot (while going through the motions of a lope) and also stay in a particular lope while covering ground….... Well, I was proud of both my horse(s) and me.

There are a ton of pacing horse breeds, but these I have some experience with:

American Saddlebred
Standardbred
Tennessee Walker
Missouri Fox Trotter
Paso Fino
Icelandic

An experienced and skilled rider on a finished pacing/gaited horse is truly a thing of beauty to watch


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well Bruce and Bob…..time for this old gas bag to hit the fart sack (my wife laughs when I say that) for a couple of hours to rest the old bod…...But like Arnold said….."A'ill be Bauck".....Later, fellows…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Later, Rick. I have a couple of things to do, then I'll be doing the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast and partly cloudy here in Water World at a pleasant 40 F as opposed to yesterday's bone chilling foggy 40 F. We are supposed to live up to our name, Water World, this afternoon. Oh well, it ain't snowin' ;-))

My dad plowed with a team of mules until he got a tractor when I was about 6 or 7 years old. We still used the mules a lot. I always felt that they appreciated the relief. All the other jobs seemed to me to be a walk in the park compared to plowing ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks again Bob, for the update up in your neck of the woods….It does rain a lot there, but like you said….glad it ain't snowing on you…yet…..It got up to 50 degrees here today…Supposed to warm up a little more by the weekend….Hope it does….I might think about hitting the lake for some bass fishing…..


----------



## wseand

What a great day today, must have been in the 50s and sunny, the ground is drying out a bit. Had a small river in the back yard for a week there, dogs are happy they arent treading water back there anymore. 
The pig butt was incredible, took about 12 hours of smoking but it was well worth it, melted in my mouth like butta. Wife made some bread and I made some coleslaw to go with it.

Bill


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ....It got up to 50 degrees here today…Supposed to warm up a little more by the weekend….Hope it does….I might think about hitting the lake for some bass fishing…..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Glad to hear you are getting relief ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill…. Glad to hear you're getting a repreave from the rain….It's kinda like here….when it starts to pour, it don't want to stop…..Glad the pork butt was good…I've never smoked one, but I like pork butt, pig knuckles, and hog gowls…..Sounds mighty yummy….


----------



## wseand

Howdy Rick,
Weather is looking good for the weekend, so time to get out on the yard and get in the shop and get some eletrical work done. 
Making a trip to the fish market this weekend, maybe smoking some clams or see what they have. Just got some red oak the other day and not afraid to burn it.

I eat just about any part of the pig as well, one of these days ill smkke a whole hog and just pig out. Pun Intended: )*
I smoke turkey, ham, ribs, fish, veggies, mac and cheese, tatters, i dont cook inside in the summer so if it aint smoked or qued, it doesnt get cooked. Winter is negotiable, dont mind turning the oven on when its cold out.

Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Bill…...Yep, the weather's gonna be ok for the weekend, looks like…..I may hit the lake for some bass fishing, if I can get my lazy partner out of bed to go with me….I'm 5 minutes from the nearest ramp…..We'll see how it goes…....

Sounds like you do most of the cooking at your place….You smoke some good eats there…..I like everything you mentioned…..I don't know what "tatters" are…..I'm presuming you mean "taters", as in potatos…lol….
I'll be heading close to your neck of the woods in March…Going to Toledo Bend for a week-long bass fishing trip….Been going there sinxe 1986 every year…..We eat plenty of "hot" peel-em-and eat-'em shrimp, and my favorite…."hot crawfish", with taters, and little corn-on the-cobs….I usually start with about 7 lbs…..Yummy Yummy…We usually meet up with several "******************** ass" fisherman for them vittles…..
On the weather: got up this am, grabbed my joe, went to the sunroom, and it was so foggy out I could see past the yard in the woods…..19 degrees, but the rest of the week should be nice…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin,' folks. You guys talking about good food have made me hungry. It's really too early for me to eat; it just sounds good.

Weather here will be 73 and sunny, and about the same for the foreseeable future. It would be nice to get some more rain, but don't see any coming soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yea Bob…...It's still mornin' here too…..barely….Almost my dinner time…..Talking about good grub always makes you hongry'.....Hope you're up to snuff today….I've been a little on the down side this mornin' with a back ache…..I'm really needing another surgery, but like you, I keep putting it off…..I know from experience that surgery is not the cure-all, and I should know….I've had about 30 altogether…..That's been since I was 19…..
Talking about grub: tonight I'm gonna whip up some bull butt and fixins' for supper….Surprize the wife when she gets in from work…...

The heavy fog we had this a.m. finally lifted about 10:00 when the sun finally broke through, and it's getting plum nice out…..Did a little slean-up in the shop, and put up a little more firewood for when it does decide to turn bad…..Now I know why I have such a backache…...!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Still have two more hours of mornin' left out here. I've been a little under the weather for a little while, but today I feel surprisingly good, other than my usual aches and pains.

Sorry about the back acting up, but I know what you mean about surgeries. I hate them too, and you're right; they're certainly not a cure-all.

All this talk is making me hungrier. We have a lot of good places to eat around here, almost any food you could imagine, but I'll probably end up going to the taco shop and getting a California burrito.


----------



## dawsonbob

Funny, I was just watching the weather report on the midday news, and couldn't help but think of how different our weather reports are than in many other sections of the country.

Here they give a beach report, water temps, surf report and what it's like for sailing on the bay. I never really gave this much thought, until now, because I've taken those reports for granted all my life. But now, because of this thread, I've started thinking about what weather reports are like in other parts of the country. I doubt most of you get the surf report every morning.

What's up in your area?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob….You barely caught me, as I was headed to the rack for a nap, and to rest my sorry back…...You're right though…It's a different world outside of our own….I don't give much thought to any other parts of the country, other than maybe where our kids and grandkids live, or where my wife's folks live…..There you get a beach report for daily activities, and here we get lake reports…..+ /- water levels….and how much they generate the water levels to keep the river below us full for the trout fisherman…..the noon news usually gives 7-8 different lake reports for here and up in Missouri (I live 9 miles from the Missouri border)...So that pretty much covers any news about water around here…...I'm heading off to the rack, so keep posting, and I'll catch up later…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Interesting. Kind of like ours, but for different water activities. Weather reports are weather reports, I guess.

Get some rack time. I'm going to do the same in a little while.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep….Weather reports are pretty the same all over the country….It always amazes me that different weather patters can occur at the same time from one part of the country to another….Nice and sunny here today, reaching nearly 60 degrees, and up North they have snow squalls, and-10 or so degrees below…..We get boo coos of rain, and the wife's kin barely get any…kind of like you where you are…..I guess I'll never understand the weather, but then I'm not supposed too, either…..That's why there are meteroligist, and then there's me…..

Hope you got some sack time, and got rested up…..The back is dtill acting up…..I'm a sissy….!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Heck, the weather can be completely different between here and L.A., and that's only 150 miles North of here.

Did you manage to get some rack time with your back acting up? I tried, but my knees wouldn't let me. I'll wait til later; I can take a pain pill then.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Same way here…...I live about 2 hours from Springfield, Missouri, and they can have completely different weather going on there…..About 3 1/2 hrs. from Little Rock, AR, and the same thing….I've seen it pour down rain across the dam, and we might not get a drop….2 miles away, but that usually don't happen…..

I did get a nap, but the back is still killing me tonight….In the morning when I rise, it may be gone…then it may not….I have a vertibre (sp) that acts up on me, and gets out of whack…..I just about have to push it back in place…....But it was pretty nice today…...Wish I was able to get some shop time, but it'll come….Tomorrow's forecast is for sun and 62 degrees, so another nice day…..Not too shabby for Jamuary….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The late report from Water World, partly cloudy and quite pleasant today. Only enough rain yesterday at 2 PM for the weather underground to say they were 100 % right ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob, for the update on the Water World report…..You're right….they tell you just enough to keep out of trouble….They are always 100% right or 100% wrong…..lol…...This a.m. it's pretty sunny here, and around 32 degrees, but will warm up to around low to mid 60's today, with light winds….My back's all messed up, or I'd be in the shop today…..Maybe in a day or two…The rest of the coming week is looking good weather wise, too…..Keep us posted…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all. Okay, there's not much morning left, even out here. Sorry about the back acting up, Rick. That'll cut into the fishing…I mean shop time, for sure  At least you'll have good weather: 62 and sunny ain't too shabby.

Here's the report for my place (about 3 miles in from the beach) 74 and sunny. Just for laughs I've listed a few other places in San Diego county. San Diego county is bigger than a couple of Eastern states (Rhode Island and Delaware), so this doesn't cover everything, just a few places:

Beach…64
My Place…74
Inland…76
Mountains…57
Desert…75

Feeling somewhat better today myself.

Got to thinking, TopamaxSurvivor; how about you ship us some of your Water World Wet, and we'll ship you some of our drought. Kinda even thing out a little.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evenin' Bob…lol…..i'm still down and out as far as the back….Been having trouble getting around today….I'm stove up pretty good…..I was on my way to get some sack time, checked the mail, and seen you had been on…Really nice today…Wish I could enjoy it outdoors, but just not to be…..It hurts to sit here at the "puter….
Boy, you got weather jumping around all over the place there…..We stay pretty constant here…it's hot or cold…not much in between…!!!.... Glad to hear your up and about today…Remember….we're sissies….


----------



## dawsonbob

I can identify with your condition, Rick, I really can. If it even hurts to sit at the computer, then don't. We're certainly not important enough for you to go through that.

I think we may be getting old after all. I belonged to the semi-old farts bn. for quite awhile, but I don't think it's just semi old anymore.

Yep. For the county, it's all over the place. For the city it's usually fairly consistent. Hardly ever gets too hot or too cold, it's kinda Goldilocks weather. A couple of my friends are from back East, and think the weather here is boring. They miss the snow and changing seasons. I think they're missing their sanity but, hey, to each their own.

I never forget that I'm a sissy now. There was a time that would have been an insult: now, it fits.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey….I'm back for a few minutes….I took a drug for the back, and it knocked me out for about 3 hrs….it was just a Ibuprofen, but I must have been tard, too…..Didn't get a lot of sack time last night, either…..But it seems a little better now….sometimes I just have to get horizontal for awhile….., but not permanent…not yet….!!!

I'm surprized Bruce hasn't jumped in today…Guess he had things to do, or just didn't feel like conversing…it's about 6:00 pm, so I'd better close this for the night, and get some grub…The wife brought us in a pizza pie, so It's time to munch….We'll carry on tomorrow…..talk later…..Good night….


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Oh, I am around, just nothing to report. Nice March weather for us in January. Snow about all melted, just some remaining where it was deep or in the shadows. Shop is 65 degrees and go higher if I want it to. Feeling good. I also take naps as do you guys.

We put up 20 pints of fried apples with cranberries. Off the scale taste. I heat it and eat it as is for breakfast or on top of bread pudding or toast or waffles, anything. Damn I like that stuff.

My son and grandson got a few ducks over the last couple of days. If you know how to get the grease taste out they make very good eating. The are very impatient to get goose season here. The have a "hunting hole" for both duck and geese (different places on different bodies of water). they are using the same goose "hole" I used for years and started both boys in for geese. We (now they) go in a couple of weeks early to fix the blinds, etc so others know that spot is taken and they don't use up hunting time fixing the blind. We,/they almost always fill the goose tags, unless weather or whatever has the birds missing that piece of water entirely. They usually deep-fry the goose in a deep fryer way out in the back so if something goes wrong, nothing get flamed.

Son Dane upgraded to 10 gauge and we hand-load "hot" shells" that can really reach out and touch something. I'll stick with my 12g, thank you very much. 25-30 yeas with that shotgun and it is like an extension of my body. It is choked to shoot trap, so not the best for hunting, but getting a few birds is secondary to me …..Time spent with the boys is all I am hunting for. You should see young Clay (13) handle his 10g. He is not afraid of it cuz Dane moved him up slowly just as I did with Dane, .410, 20g, 12g And now this hot 10g stuff. Duck, goose hunting never was "it" for me, but I have usually tagged along. Dark, early, COLD mornings, can't move around, Dane and I each take a Little Buddy heater and that helps a lot, but then there is the wet feet,, and that I do not enjoy. Dane has a pretty good Lab retriever ,but inevitably one of us has to go out to get a bird, and it ain't me unless it is my bird.

*My son Dane with his son Clay:*










We all did the same things (pretty much) with our lives and now we all get to experience the last phase (hopefully for a long time) of our lives. Body breaking down, limited activities, we don't complain, we Ranger Up and Git 'Er Done. No couch potato for us. PUSH. That's what we do…. and have always done. My respects to you guys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice hunting report C+. Time for a feast!

Sorry to hear about your back Rick. Sleep tight ;-)

Now, for the late Water World report; lived up to its name today. Not cold, not hot. Typical winter day, 5 degrees cooler than the typical summer day, gray and wet ;-) but that makes lots of green in these parts.


----------



## wseand

Rick,
Backs can be a bit cranky for sure, hope your back gets feeling better soon, maybe June right. I use Mineral Ice on mine, works pretty damn good, not a cure just helps it loosen up a bit.

Bruce,
Looks like hunting is in the blood line.

65 and sunny here, its my fault for saying I like it cold, I take it all back Mother Nature.

Had some smoked shrimp last night and some smoked Oysters tonight. Damn fine eats. Tomorrow, Buffalo fish and Boudin, maybe some red beans and rice.




























Have a good one gents,
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys…...it's about 11:30 p.m., and I decided to get back on for a few minutes, and check mail….Thanks for all the sympathy…lol….I've had this trouble for so long, I don't even thimk about it much….It's just one of them things to have to live with and get use to….Like we say here in the South…"Cowboy up, and get on with it"...

Good hunting report, Bruce, and nice story about your hunting family…..Looks like a nice 8 or 10 point buck your son and grandson got….Deer come in my yard all the time….Guys can actually bow hunt here in town, we have so many….Lots of hunting and fishing up here in the Ozarks…..Sportsman's Paradise…...

Bill…..That's some good vittles right there, boy…..I'd eat everything you cooked….lol….Yummy Yummy…Except the oysters…..nasty….What is Boudin..? A type of fish..? Buffalo fish…? Is that Carp?..Them red beans and rice is Cajun food for sure…...I like that, etouffee, and shrimp gumbo…That's some Cajun and Creole cuisine, served over rice…..heart burn deluxe, but oh so yummy….I eat all that when I go to Toledo Bend in La….....
Not a lot od change in the weather here, too…It's about 30 out right now, but sunny and around 60 again tomorrow….Hope to get a little shop time, if I can…Just have to see what the morning brings…..


----------



## wseand

Rick, 
I make a good Etouffee, love that stuff, wife make some bread pudding to go with it. Boudin is sausage, goes good in the red beans and rice. If your in the neighborhod my smoker is always open, your welcome to some eats. Buffalo fish are mistaken for carp but they arent carp, not even in the same family supposibly. They are a delicacy in Louisiana from what I am told, good tasting but they arent salmon good for sure.

Night all,
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill….Thanks for that clarifaction of the Boudin and Buffalo…..Sounds like you whip up a pretty mean meal…I sure like that bread puddin'...My m-i-l makes some of the best I've ever ate…...If I ever get over your way, I'll stop by for some eats…...

It's shaping up to be another nice day so far…..Right now (10:00 a.m.), it's about 42 degrees, and looking to warm up near 60 again…..The rest of the week looks pretty good until about Wed., and some more stuff is suppose to come in….don't know what yet, but it'll prolly stst getting colder again….Keep on reporting…


----------



## dawsonbob

You guys are killing me here, talking about all that great food. May have to get something other than tacos today, though I don't know what.

It's 72 and sunny out here today. Should be a little cooler for a couple of days, then getting up to 77 or 78 next week.

Can't decide whether I want to go out and get something to eat, or watch football. Hmm. Decisions, Decisions, Decisions…


----------



## wseand

About the same here, warm and sunny.

Looks like the next week is mild with a chance of rain in the middle of the week.

My Dad lives in New Jersey, northern part. Cold, Cold, Cold, and some rain/slurry. A little jealous, like a little longer winter. Maybe, we'll get some m ore here.


----------



## wseand

Bob,
Delivery is the answer your looking for. Have some whipper snapper cook it for you, then bring it to you. Today, fish and oysters for me. Dessert is the only variable and I'm thinking pie, a la mode.

Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

I thought about that, Bill, but couldn't make up my mind. Just got in the car and drove till something sounded like it might be good, and went for it. Ended up with chile relleno, cheese enchilada with some rice and beans.

Kinda boring, I know, but I wanted to get back to football. I think I'm in a rut, but Mexican is just so easy. Apple pie sounds pretty good, too.

Think I'll have to go out again later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey….You guys talking without me, and about FOOD, especially…..I'm just now getting back on after an extensive nap…..It's about to get my grub time, too,,,,Frankly, I'd rather have a meal as to watch foorball…Can't stand that game….Being originally from Texas, I can appreciate good Mexican food….I grew up on that stuff…The hotter the better…Tacos and tamales are two of my favorites….Good salsa and thick chips….yummy..

Not a lot of change here on the weather….about the same, so that's my weather report…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Multi-tasker here. I've just proven that I can eat and watch football at the same time 

Your Mexican food is a little different than ours (Tex-Mex vs Cal-Mex), but I love it all. I've been eating Mexican food for over 60 years. Had it in Texas, have it here in California, and I've had what they think is Mexican food back East (it's not). I was semi-married to a Mexican lady who taught me what it really was, not the pretend stuff you get at the local taco shop. I did most of the cooking, but when she cooked, it was heaven on a plate 

It's cooled off some here, down to 68. That's my report.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I know what you mean about different styles of Mexican food…..In the little town where I'm at, we have no places to eat….We have to drive into town about 12 miles for anything we need or want….They have about 3 Mexican food restarants there, and they are all good…except one….El Chico's..don't care for it much…..Talk about different cultures of Mexican food…When I was stationed at Ft.Bliss in El Paso, Texas for basic training, a few of us went to Juraez, Old Mexico.The food there was so dry, you could hardly swallow it…Tasted different, and most was made on the streets on them tamale wagons, or taco wagons….Really different…..

The old back is feeling a lot better today….Just had to work out the kinks….It's late now, and has really cooled down…..it's 30 degrees out, but should warm up tomorrow…..That's my report, too….Night guys…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The late Water World report. I suppose most of you saw it raining on the game today. It stopped about the time the game was over. A little sun was out shining on Seattle in more ways than one ;-)

Water World Mexican food has a lot more flavor than what we had in the SW in NM, ect. A friend from Mexico City was eating lunch here one day. Just plain old American food but he was pouring Tabasco sauce all over everything. I wondered why he didn't just drink it, but I suppose it wouldn't be filling like soup would be ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bob in Water World…...No, I didn't know it was raining, cause I didn't watch the football game…..I don't like football….Posting at 3:10 a.m, you must of had a long nap yesterday…)

I think just about anywhere you eat Mexican food, or any food for that matter, it has a different taste and flavor….I've always said it's according to the cook and how they prepare it…..We eat lots of different hot sauses, and peppers…..We grew up that way…..Some foods need a little flavor to help the taste….We don't eat added salt, so it needs a little "spicing up".....

Today's weather:....Cool this a.m. and 30 degrees, with a little clabber to help block the sun…..Forecast showing rain here tomorrow, and the temps will start to drop….High today will be about 60 again, but dropping to the low 50's for the high, and mid 20's for lows…..Yep…winter's still with us for a while…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, guys,

Water World Bob, I did see that game, and it was a good one. Sun was definitely shining on Seattle at the end. I watched the other game, too. I was kind of pulling for the Colts in that one, but the Pats are like a machine. I can't see Seattle taking them in the Super Bowl: just can't. I'm not a Pat's fan, but I have to admit that they're really, really good.

You and Rick both touched on it, and I think you're both right; we get used to some flavors and expect certain food to meet our expectations. When they don't, they just don't seem right to us. The "Mexican" food I've had on the East coast (New York, Massachusetts, etc.) seemed like American food drowned in bad hot sauce.

I Spent a lot of time in Mexico when I was a kid. A man who served with my Dad in WW2 owned a couple of ranches down there, and the food was pretty similar to American food, but there were always sauces. The Mexicans choose their hot sauces for flavor, not just heat. I'm pretty much in their camp: I like flavor.

The weather here is 72 today. Should be in the 80's by the week end.

That's my morning report.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey dawsonBob…..Nice here today…I finally was able to get a little shop time. I got a call from one of the people I work for some, and they wanted a stand-alone cabinet built…. They bought a new house, and had room at the end of their cabinets for another cabinet….So I went and took measurements, and talked about it….It will be an Oak ply carcess with 3 adjustable shelves, and two doors….I'll use European hinges that swing 107 degrees.
Luckily I had enough material to get started, so I've been doing layout…Will prolly get going on it in the morning, if I don't stove up again….Hope to get the sides, bottom, top, and shelves cut out, then do a glue-up…..It's about 2:15 now, and time for my nap…..Stay frosty…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Early Water World report today. Partly cloudy in the 50s.

I'm not a big FB fan Rick, but I watch the home team most of the time. I'm usually doing something else, but they have a lot of replays so I catch a lot of it on the second time around ;-)

I agree dawsonbob, Seahawks will have their hands full with New England. They will definitely have to stop throwing the ball to the other team most of the time. They will definitely have to be in more than 1/8 of the game. But, that was the best FB I have seen since Jack Patera was coaching Jimmy Zorn and Steve Largent. I do not recall the circumstances, but the Seahawks got penalized for "deceiving the other team" once back then. I thought that was the point of the game ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bob (in Water World)....A little up date on your weather…...Thanks…..

I was able to get a little shop time in today, as the old back is much better….Too many kinks to work out…

It was a really nice day here, but rain is predicted for tomorrow, and cooler weather is on the way…That's about all I have for now, so keep me posted…I'll do the same…..dawsonBob keeps us updated on that California forecast…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad your back is better. About the only advantage of being short and muscle bound is that it protects the back ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob….yep, a little better today….in fact, I got up a little early to go out to the shop to do a glue up…Got it under clamps now and letting it dry for a few hours..So I thought I would catch up on the weather report: Was cool this morning, and the temp was near 30…..really cloudy and heavy overcast with some fog…Not a breath of air moving….It sure looks like rain, and is supposed to today….We'll see how accurate the weather man is….After today, it'll start turning cooler in the highs and lows….Hey, it's January….....


----------



## dawsonbob

Hi ya, guys. Rick, I'm glad to hear that your back is better and you can get some shop time in.

It was cool here, too, this morning. Nut your kind of cool, but in the 50's and overcast. Should get up to around 68 and semi-sunny before it's done for the day. Should be in the high 70's/low 80's this weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice to hear you have some clamp time instead of just nap time ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Early Water World report again today. Sunny and cool, mid 40s. Not living up to our name this week ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, it's looking like we could get some of the wet you're missing in a week or so, according to the long range forecast. We could sure use it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey you yeahoos…..had to go to town today to take care of some business, get some grocries, and let the wife go to Hobby Lobby (boring).....I went to Staples while she was there, and I came out with a new iPad from Apple and new protective sleeve for it….Had to go get new stickers for licence tags, and just general rat killing….Oh…Went to Chili's for lunch, and man was it good….Pigged out…My grandaughter gave me a gift card for Christmas to eat there….So I've been out of pocket all day, and going take the clamps off my project later…..
It tried to sprinkle on us coming home, so I'm sure it's coming…it has turned much cooler now at 5;25, with the sun going down….It's now 37 degrees, and now my back is hurting again from walking around all them dang stores…..I think I'll get me one of them little battery operated go-runners like they use in Walmart….I'll look like one of the Walmart handicappers…....!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

So what you're saying, Rick, is that you were using Hobby Lobby as a cover for going to Staples and getting an iPad to play with, huh?

My ex wife's an attorney and had a Chili's next door to her office (she's retired now). She said they had pretty good chow.
Down to about 60 here at the moment, and dropping. Should be around 80 Saturday and Sunday, then a chance of rain Monday through Friday of next week.

Th VA offered me one of those battery powered wheelchair thingies, but not yet. I hate even using my canes or my walker… seems like quitting. One of these days though, one of these days… I know it's coming.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well….Not really…..I had to take her to Sallys Beauty Supply so she could get her products for her beauty shop, and Staples was right next door….So while she was there, I snuck over to Staples and got the iPad….We met at the truck, and I fessed up….She made fun of me…See, she has a Kindle Fire, a Kindle Reader, and a lap top….I needed another toy, too…..If I have to live in this techno world, I might as well learn while I still can….lol…In the 38 years we've been married, not one time has she ever told me I couldn't buy tools or machines for my shop, or fishing gear, or a boat, or a new truck, etc…..I married a farmer's daughter, so you've heard about them…!!
That's the first time we've ever ate at Chili's, and not bad grocries….Hey ,I got out cheap….My balance was $1.65, so with the waiter's tip, I snuck out (this time) owing $7.00 total….And we brought most of it home for supper tonight….
It has just now started to rain, and coming down pretty good….It's down to 35 now, the wind has picked up a little, and now it's 34, and cooling down…...
I know what you mean about all them devices for getting around….I've got crutches, a walker, 2 canes, and my wife said I might need one of them potty chairs soon…I said I'd leave her if she got one…I'm not ready for that one …....yet…..But I do have a shower chair…..I need to have a garage sale for cripples….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They closed our Chili's ;-( Oh well.

dawsonbob, Use that rain wisely if you're going to cure the drought.

Rick, My barber told me about a beauty operator that got sued for ruining a woman's hair. Fortunately, she only bought professional supplies. Chemical tests on the hair came back showing grocery or drug store chemicals to be the cause. Using only pro stuff saved her !


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. Bob, if we actually get any rain we'll use it to the best of our abilities. The problem is that they often predict rain down here, but it actually turns inland somewhere up North. We often get a drizzle, when we're hoping for a deluge.

Life goes on.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all. Should be around 70 and sunny here today. Now I'm off to the VA for an MRI. Back later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' ya'll…........It rained here some last night, but didn't last long enough….We could use some more that's for sure….It was very foggy this this a.m., and finally burned off around 10:00….Still cool…..About 34 degrees…

I've been playing with my iPad this morning, trying to get it set up with junk to do on it….it sure ain't like a 'puter…..More like an iPhone…..Both are Apple, but I'll get it…Too much stuff on there for an old cogger to learn.

dawsonBob:....I hope your MRI shows good results….What are you having it done for..?..Hope it's nothing serious…...Keep us posted on what you find out, if anything…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I won't know the results of the MRI for awhile. Apparently it was primarily for my heart, and secondarily to check to make sure my cancer is still in remission.

It's shaping up to be a nice sunny day here.

Good weather to all!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Crappy weather here, hovering right around freezing most of the day, just under 3" of sloppy wet snow (the kind that bogs the snowblower down) on the ground by noon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I know what you mean about having to wait on the MRI….I've had that done and also Catscans when I had back surgery….Just like the military….hurry up and wait…..

Bob, I'm really sorry about you having cancer….I don't think I knew that, and if you mentioned, I didn't remember…..I hope you have a VA close that you can get to PDQ….I hope the cancer is still in remission….

Got up to 60 degrees here today…...Been cloudy all day like rain, but no rain…Turning cooler now….37 now….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey bigblock…..I don't think I've ever been to Ohio that it wasn't raining, snowing, or feezing….At least that how it always was when I went to see my sister there…..You guys can have some serious weather up there in the winter…..I guess that's all lake effect stuff coming in, huh..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I don't even think about it, and probably didn't mention it. They gave me radiation treatment with the Zap-O-Tronic X3000 (I made that up. I don't remember the name of the machine, but I glowed in the dark for a week. Okay, I made that up, too). They said they had me all fixed back in May: we'll see.

Yeah, I have the VA hospital, one of the best and largest in the country, over in La Jolla. About a 15 minute drive from here. I'll probably never get to leave San Diego again, because I have to stay close to it.

We hit 70 today, which is alright in my book.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Water World report for today. High fog (cloud cover at 50') yielding to filtered sun and high overcast. Cool, mid 40s,


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sounds like the weather there is like the weather here…..Except we didn't see the sun today….It was so foggy this morning, I could barely see across the yard….Even the birds coming to the feeders had trouble flying..Their radar was messed up…..Some made it….others crash landed…..!!!


----------



## wseand

Looking like rain for the next couple of days, in the 50s. I like rain so I'm good here.

Rick,
My dogs just chase the poor birds away. We have to put them inside so the birds can get a good lunch. Maybe you should put a fog horn or beacon on the feeders, maybe landing strip lights.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Much of the weather is lake effect. I'm now just under 20 miles from the lake shore, I used to live two blocks from the shore and despite not being that much farther, the weather can still be quite a bit different from being nearly on the lake. I read somewhere we get 70 "nice" weather days per year, personally I don't think it's that many, 50 maybe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey ya'll…....took a break to eat some supper…and messing with my new toy….an iPad….what a headache…!!

Yea Bill, if we keep getting fog like we've had for the last couple of days, I'll have to put a sign out.."Birds eat free".....Everything likes something free…Fog horn prolly scare them off….

bigblock:......Are you sure you get 50 days of good weather….? From what my sister said, it ain't that much…lol….
Gonna watch a movie now, but yall keep posting if you have some up to date stuff…Be back on after while….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' guys…..I woke up to a cloudy, overcast day with the temp right at 30 degrees…..No wind, and some fog again….No precip in the forecast…yet…..But around here, you can never tell what's it's gonna do…..I talked to my mother-in-law last night, who lives out in West Texas about 100 miles from Amarillo, Tx, and she said it was snowing then, and about 2" was expected, and seriously cold….They are in their 80's, so anything below 50 is cold to them….My daughter lives in Amarillo, but haven't heard their weather, or talked to her….....
I'm about to get this dang iPad set up, but I can't get or send mail and messages for some reason….Everything I've downloaded and installed woks great,except the mail….It's a new Apple iPad Air, so if anyone has any hints or suggestions, pass them along, please….
Ya'll keep an eye on the weather, and sbe sure and send in your reports…If nothing else, just chat…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', Gents! It's 74 and sunny here.

Rick. Sorry you're having trouble with your iPad. If it were a regular Mac, I might be able to help, but I don't know a thing about iPads. I've been a Mac user since 1987, but only the heavy-duty towers (and now an iMac). Maybe the Staples you bought it from could offer some assistance, or you could find a 14 year old kid in the neighborhood?

There are lots of Apple oriented help forums on the net. You might try one of those.


----------



## darinS

Current conditions


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…..I've about got it whipped, except for a couple of things I need to finish up, but not a big deal…I'm too old for all this techno stuff…..I lived when we only had one phone that hung on the wall in the kitchen, and everyone listened to your conversation…..one television, and one radio…Oh lord, I miss those things….never thought I'd own a 'puter, cell phone, Kindle Fire, and now an iPad…..My head is about to blow off, it's all so confusing…...If I had a kid in the neighborhood, I'd let him do this…He'd know more than me…Smart-elec kids…...your weather is staying about the same..not much change…..
finally talked to my daughter this morning….They have over a foot of snow there in Amarillo, TX., and it was still coming down…Sent me a couple of pictures of my grandsons playing in it, and making a snowman….They get a snowday…
Well Bob, it's about my rack time, so I'll go turn my toes up for a while, and rest the back…Later, bud…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks darinS for the Montana report….Looks like ya'lls weather is about like mine here in Arkansas, except you got some snow forecast for Saturday, looks like…..or rain…?


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I remember those things myself. When we were kids all the technology we take for granted now was Buck Rodgers fantasy stuff. I love it. When computers were new, I jumped in with both feet and learned Unix, Linux, Windows and Mac operating systems. Learned to write programs, too, back then. I've forgotten most of that now, and just stick to my iMac.

Weather here is about the same as it was earlier.


----------



## oltexasboy1

It's in the 40's and raining here and since I need to roll my stuff outside in order to work in my small workshop, I'll be watching Popeye Cartoons through the bottom of a Lone Star beer bottle.


----------



## wseand

Rain, rain, rain, all day all night. Snow posssible but not probable.


----------



## dawsonbob

Out here, we'd happily trade you some sun for some rain.


----------



## darinS

Rick,

It's a forecast for rain, although knowing this state, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns to snow. We are still digging ourselves out from 18 inches of the stuff in a week or less. Fortunately, it's been a little warm here so a lot of it has melted. Hate having to walk to the bus with the snow half way up my shin. Makes for cold feet when the snow falls into the shoes and melts.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys, for the updates….That what this thread is all about…conversing and weather watching..!!

Bob….I hope you're feeling ok today….Little back trouble on this end, but not too serious….I finally got my iPad set up…I was having trouble with mail and messages, but got that whipped, and I'm good to go….Everything seems to working good….It takes a while to learn a new toy…..I think I'm in the chips now…

Bill….Sure wish we were getting some of that moisture…We could use a drop or two….It won't be long till it hits, and then the bottom will fall out…..Keep us posted….

oltexasboy1…..Good to hear from you…I noticed you were a Vietnam Vet….Both dawsonBob and myself are V.N. vets…..When were you there, and what outfit did you serve with….? I was Army…Bob was Marines..

darinS…..Ya'll get a lot of snow up there….Sounds like about the time you get dug out of one snow, here comes another, and keeps piling up on you….Just be safe, and watch for bad stuff coming….Stay warm, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry ya'll…..I had to pile all the post into one big one this time, as we are going into town for supper, and take the wife for beauty supplies….again…..Keep posting if u want to, and I'll be on later…....


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill… actually, I'm feeling better today than I have for awhile. Got out and ran some errands today. I was even able to walk a fair distance across the parking lot and all around Lowe's without having to sit (yea, me). For most of you that's a "so what?" For some of us though, that's almost worth bragging about. Yeah, I had to take another pain pill when I got home, but that's okay. Every day I get just a little bit better 

Glad your back is a little better: back pain sucks! Glad you got your iPad working, too. New toys are fun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Another cold night last night…..Woke up this a.m. to a little bit of fog, no wind, and it was 22 degrees…No rain or snow in the forecast for several days, but a change is coming….My old bones are aching, so that's usually a sign a change is in the air….Don't know when, but it's on the way…..My bones don't lie….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Trust dem bones, brudda, trust dem bones. It's amazing that people can tell when the weather is going to change from the pain in their joints, but they can.

Going to be about 75 and sunny, with high wispy clouds here today. All in all, not too shabby.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Believe me, brother, I do trust dem bones….They are usually right on the money. I remember a few years after I got hurt, my legs, ankles, and joints began to ache and hurt….The doctors said it was because I had so many breaks in them.. When they would take xrays, you could see the hairline cracks…Still can, even today, and that's been 48 years ago…..In 2009 whenI started having all these replacement parts put in, it felt like the titatiumn was trying to freeze up…I know that don't make much sense, but it sure felt that way….and still feela that way when bad weather is coming…..My wife says I'm better than a gyger counter…..or a thermometer….lol…

Suns out now, a little cloud cover, and it's 38 now….Should warm up to about 45 today…...That's my report.


----------



## dawsonbob

I know just what you mean: da bones don't lie. My joints aren't bad right now, but give it a few days. It's funny, but it's not just cold or rainy, it's just about any real change in the weather.

It's sunny right now, and getting warmer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Water World report for today is typical winter day; misty, gray and low 50s. FYI, a typical summer day would be misty, gray and low 60s. ;-))


----------



## realcowtown_eric

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/alberta/calgary
no "polar vortex" for a few days….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob and Bob and eric…..My puter's been down for a few hours…I'm with Aol, and I guess their server went down sometime in the early evening…..We were watching a movie, and I tried to get on afterwards…no go, till about 10 minutes ago…..Much appreciate the weather reports…..It's about 24 here now in the mountains, and tomorrow's highs ain't looking too swift…..Another cool one…..

Bob (Topamax)......Not a lot of difference between your winter and summer patterns….10 degrees….?...lol.
Our summers usually average about 90-100 degrees, with about 80 -85% humidity…..If you stand perfectly still, you sweat like a hog….Actually that's a mis-nomer….hogs don't sweat…But boy, this hog sure does…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm being a bit factitious ;-) But there isn't a lot of difference between warm winter days and cold summer days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' guys and gals,

This mornin' started off pretty cold…..It was 20 at about 7:30 a.m. (I slept in), with a light wind at 5-10 mph. 
Started off a little cloudy, but the sun finally broke out to warm things up….Lots of frost on the punkin'.....
It's nearly 11:00 a.m. (my time), and it's now 40, so we're on a warming trend…May get to 45…...

Keep us posted on *your* weather, and any changes that occur…..Looks like pretty bad weather out on the West coast…..I'm gonna try to get a little shop time in today, if possible..Still puttin' up with this sorry back…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin,' all,

It was a wee bit chilly overnight (note to self: throw another blanket on the bed), but it's warming up nicely now. Should get up to 77 or 78 today, which is summer time temperatures.

Bad weather on the West coast? That must be up North, because it's gorgeous down here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Bob…..'Bout time you woke up…..lol…..Lord, I can't believe* you* had to throw a blanket on the bed….With your temps, you should be sleeping under a sheet…..

Did I say West coast….? Boy, I did…What a blunder….First mistake I've ever made…. I meant the East coast…Sometimes up here in the hills, I get my directions turned around….When I first moved here, I thought the sun come up in the West…..!!! We have so many thick woods around my place, I couldn't see the sun…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

It was down to 47 overnight, which is kinda chilly since I sleep with the window above my bed wide open. Now, if I had the temperatures where you live, the window would be closed and the heater running 

It's a common mistake, not being able to tell East from West. Yep, happens all the time. I'm on the WEST coast, and the weather's pretty nice. Wouldn't want to be on that other coast: they get nasty weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mid 50s gray day in Water World. Might see the sun tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It looks like our weatherman got it wrong….again…..Got up this morning to rain….It started sometime during the early morning hours, and is still coming down very lightly…..There was nor rain in the forecast at all for the next several days, but yet, here it is….Not cold at all…just cool at 40 degrees….Usually by this time of year, it's much colder, so it's unusually warmer…..But we need the moisture, so I'm not complaining…...


----------



## dawsonbob

It's nice and sunny here. High will be about 78. Light rain is forecast for tomorrow, and several days during the week. My guess, based on past experience, is that we'll be lucky to see more than a few drops-just enough to make the roadways slippery, but not enough to clean them off.

I've been wrong in the past, though, so we could get a lot from this storm. One can only hope.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob…..hope you do get some rain. as ya'll prolly need it out your way, according to you, anyway….

I woke up to rain this a.m., then it stopped and the wind got up pretty good….Cloudy all day long w/ wind, and about 15 minutes ago it started to rain/ sprinkle again, and the temps dropped slightly…..Might have to have a hell-roaring fire tonight if this keeps up…..

Our weatherman sure missed the boat on this one…..I'm glad though, as we need the moisture…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy, Rick… I'm hoping, and we really do need it. We've been in a drought for years now, so all of us (not just me) are hoping for a wet year. A lot of people don't realize it, but San Diego is actually desert, and has never had enough water to support more than a few thousand people (we have millions). Almost all our water has to be piped in from Northern California or the Colorado river.

Yeah, we really are hoping for rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and low 60s in WW today ;-)

At one time there was talk about a pipeline from the Columbia to California. Before it got off the ground, saving the salmon runs became popular and they started starving irrigaters to save the fish. That was the end of the CA pipeline idea.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, earlier it was bright and sunny here in San Diego. That was then: this is now. We have a lot of clouds moving in (maybe they escaped from Bob's Water World), and the wind is picking up a little. Temps are still in the high 70's though.

Maybe we really will get some rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That makes sense. It is still sunny here. I was wondering where all the gray of the last few days went ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks you two Bob's…..Sounds on the mild side for Bob in WW, and on the dry side for Bob in S.Diego….

Bob, I hope you do get some moisture….The worm has tunred for me here in the mountains….It has gotten colder, the wind has been howling all day, and it quit raining for a good while, but has started back now….It started with drizzle, then turned into a light rain…..Temps have dropped a little more….Now in the real low 30's.

I just built a hell-roaring fire, as we both are kind of hot natured, and keep the house around 70- 72 this time of year…..But a good fire in the old fireplace makes it just right…....Glad I got plenty of dry wood put inside…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (Topamax)......All of your grey has disappeared and now it's here with us…..Sure looks dreary out….!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry ;-(( Throw a few more logs on the fire and hope for green up;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

No worries, Bob…..The problem is, it's a long time until green-up, and spring…..I've got the fireplace piled high and deep with logs…...!!!!! Fixing to get off of here, and find a flick in Netflix to watch….Maybe a new series….


----------



## dawsonbob

What's green up? Despite the drought, it's almost always green here.

Watching movies seems like a good thing to do, tonight. I have Amazon Prime, which gives me about 4,000 movies free, but which ones… which ones?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What s green up? Despite the drought, it s almost always green here.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Where there are seasons ;-) it is spring.


----------



## dawsonbob

Actually, I knew that. I was just trying to be funny. What are seasons?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Salt, pepper, chilli powder, oregano, cinnamon ….............


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! Got it! That was good, Bob: I like that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

You two yeahoos are killing me…..I go away for a couple of hours and ya'll are talking about food seasonings..

Can't lesve you two alone for very long, as there's no telling what ya'll might be talking about next…lol…lol..

The weather:......It turned colder tonight, and trhe friggin' wind is howling at 30 -40 mph….It was so high that it was blowing down the chimmney, and blowing smoke out into the den…finally had to close the doors….Never had it to do that before…...strange….Anyway, we started watching a TV series called the Blacklist….Ever heard of it…? Not bad…Has 22 uncut episodes (I hate commercials).....Just a crime show…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well good mornin' ladies and germs…..It was pretty chilly when I arose, and with coffee in hand, went out to the sunroom, turned on the heat, and the birds were already eating…..Started out cloudy and around 29 degrees, but the sun finally broke out now, and it's shaping up to be a nice day…looks like around 58…..I was trying to type this, and I lost all power to the house…everything….I heard a transformer blow, and after investigating,(I knew what to look for), found a dead squirrel at the base of the pole….He had jumped from the tree, hit the wire, and got 40,000 volts…...Umm yummy…..fried squirrel for dinner…...Power company came out, re-set the wire, and here I am…...I've lived here 13 years, and this has happened about 5-6 times…..Plenty of the furry animals here…..Got to go put some more feed out for the birds…..they are chirping at me for more grub…..Post away…..


----------



## dawsonbob

It's overcast here today. Apparently there is some rain falling as virga (rain that evaporates before it hits the ground), but there's none actually hitting the ground. Not even drizzle, unfortunately. The system is passing us by to the East, so far.

We're supposed to get some light rain that will hit the ground between around 5 to 9 pm, then it will be out of here. Could have another chance Thursday… maybe… possibly… perhaps.

Temp for the day is around 73.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob….Sorry ya'll missed the rain…I know you need it out your way, according to your reports….It was a pretty nice day here, but the long range forecast is calling for some snow by about Saturday…They're giving a 30 % chance, and if they give that percentage, we usually get it….And Wednesday week, it's up to 40 -50%....So we may get wet in a few days…..Bruce (C+) and Bob (Topamax) must be sluffing off…Haven't heard from them in a few days….
Glad I (we) don't live on the East coast….Looks like they got plummeled pretty good, and another round is coming their way…...It's about 6:25 here now, the sun is down, and now it's getting cooler…40 degrees….Stay frosty, and keep me posted…...Later…...


----------



## dawsonbob

RAIN!!! WE GOT RAIN!!! Okay, it wasn't much, only enough to get the streets wet. Still, it was (light) rain. Mother Nature's a tease, but at least she gave us enough to water some of the vegetation.

There's a chance we could get a few more showers up til about 10. A small chance of more on Thursday or Friday.

I'm with you, Rick. I'm glad we don't live on the East coast. I've been watching it on TV. No thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

C+ must be slaving away in the shop, but I was on yesterday. Got in trouble for defining seasons ;-) Hope the blizzard doesn't dip south Rick! Anyway, Sunny, 60 and pleasant here in WW ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

No trouble for defining seasons, Bob. I just have a silly streak a mile wide in me, and a well developed sense of absurdity. Your list of seasons was brilliant, and gave me a huge chuckle.

I feel sorry for those poor people on the Eastern seaboard: that's some brutal weather they're getting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was Rick who said he didn't dare leave us alone when we got off track into seasons ;-)

Me too on the blizzard! That is why I stay on the left coast. I have had enough frost bite and power outages to last me for the rest of my life.


----------



## dawsonbob

I spent part of one winter in Maine during a similar storm: that was enough for me. California boys don't do well in that kind of environment. I also went through cold weather survival and leadership school at Bridgeport. Brrrr. Now, to me, 60 degrees is cold.

It does get a wee bit chilly here from time to time, but nothing like they get back East.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…. I see you misfortunes have been talking about me again…..lol…I know it was all good, though…..

dawsonBob….Glad to see you got a little shower out your way….Hope more is in the works….

Bob (WW)....I hope it doesn't dip down this far, either…..Might get some by the end of the week…(?)..

We don't get a lot of snow up here, but we sure get the rain….


----------



## dawsonbob

Alas, no more wet stuff for us for awhile. Maybe on Friday Mother Nature will tease us some more.

Night, guys. Time for beddy-bye for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok ,buddy…...have a good nights sleep…..We'll jaw again later….Take a pill, and hit the rack…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw on the news tonight the snow pack in the Cascades is about 25% of normal. It was about the same last year, but there was extra heavy late snow saving the day. Not in the cards this year with the El Nino pattern. Looks like a drought in WW in the making ;-(


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Snow drift against the second floor window.

I'm 20 miles west of Boston. Over 2 feet of snow already on the ground. Still coming down and won't slow down until around 7pm tonight.

My office is closed down today and we just made the decision to close tomorrow too. At first I thought, "hey great! A couple of days in the shop." But sadly, I've got a giant snow drift blocking the shop door. Might not get back in there for a few days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Chris, for posting that report from your neck of the woods….I knew you folks up on the East coast were really catching it…..Here where I live up in the mountains, it's hard to imagine that much snow…We get some, but nothing like that…..I hope you've got plenty of firewood put up (if you burn it), cause it looks like it'll be around for a while….And more coming…? Mercy…!!! And a snow drift on the second floor.? That's hard to phantom…..I hope you got a snowblower….Clear that shop door, and make sawdust…..if you can…lol….Keep us posted on this thread as to what's happening…..Be safe, stay warm, and stay home…..!!!!!!!!!!!!

My report for today…..The low was around 30 at coffee time, and the high should reach around 58….Very light wind with a touch of cloud cover….But by Saturday we may get some snow, also….Not as much as Boston…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob in WW… let's hope you don't have a drought up there. Unpleasant things, droughts. Funny, but down here when we think of El Niño, we think of a wetter year with more rainfall.

Chris… that's way too much nasty weather. Far too much snow. Can't imagine living in all that, with snow up to a second story window. No thanks; I'll stay here in San Diego.

Rick… Your weather doesn't look all that bad, all things considered.

Weather here will be 71 and sunny… again. Ho, hum. Well, it's better than the cold, I suppose, but we want rain. Maybe Friday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bob… (well…still morning for you).....No, my weather here is great today….I think I misquoted the low this morning …it was closer to 40 than 30….It's looking like a spring day out, so far…..Should be pleasent the rest of the week…..Your's kind of sound repetative….Not a whole lot of change in your neck of the woods…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. Yes, our weather is kind of repetitive. Not a whole lot of variation from winter to summer, which is why we like it here. Our weather is blessedly boring, thank you, and we wouldn't have it any other way. Except for the water, of course. We really, really could use some more rain. I mean really, really could use it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I would prolly like your weather too, if I had a chance to be on the lake, or ocean like you…..I'll bet it is great to live that close to the beach and water…..I've never been to a place like that….Saw it once form an airplane on my way to V.N….adn I flew over the South China Sea in choppers, but to actually be on a beach, or close to one….not…..But then again, I like seasonal changes…..To me, they are more healthier for you….Except humidity…...lol…..


----------



## darinS

Been way to unseasonably warm here. Currently 60° F. Pretty much all the snow is gone.

Now I'm worried about spring. If it stays this warm, there's a good chance the snow will melt from the mountains. No snow come spring, and it will be a HECK of a fire season around here.


----------



## dawsonbob

I grew up on the beach. I pretty much take it for granted most of the time, yet if I'm away from it for any length of time, I feel a little uneasy.

Here in San Diego you can take your choice of miles and miles of beach, two bays, or a bunch of small lakes. There's water everywhere… just not the kind you can drink or water your lawn with.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, darinS for the latest report from Billings….I take it by your statement, you're not getting the snow that the East coast is experiencing…..Those folks are really catching it….My daughter-in-law's parents live up in Maine, and I guess they are catching a devil of a time there, too….My wife and I met them at Christmas time at our sons house, and he was telling me about the hard winters they have there….Not a place I'd want to live….
Hopefully, all will be well, and you will see some snow to ward off the fire season…...That's nasty stuff, fire….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob…. I think when you grow up in a place, and live there all or most of your life, you don't think anything about things like living on or near a beach, or living in the woods, or flat land with no trees, etc….We just take it for what it's worth, and are used to our surroundings…..I grew up in Texas where the only trees you see is what people planted around their houses…..Everything else was farm land….Flat, and you could see in amy direction for 3 days…..Now I live in the woods, and when I go out to Texas, it's so ugly and flat, and I can't wait to get back to the trees, woods, and mountains….What's that old saying…..You can't see the forrest for the trees…..!!!

It is 30 degrees now at 11:30…...Should dip a little overnight, but not much..!!


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

So we are finally dug out. I love this little dead end street. All the neighbors pitch in and help each other out. A couple of snow blowers, a bunch of shovels and backs and we are operational again. The snow against the second floor window was a snow drift. You can still see it in the picture. we got the drift knocked down but there is still snow on the porch roof and against the window.










This is us digging out the walk from the back door to the workshop. You can see my shop sign above the door. The kid in yellow is my neighbors son. It's great having a able bodied teenager in the neighborhood. I give him a few jobs over the year. With temps not getting above freezing for the next few weeks, i don't think I'll be in the shop much. At least not until, maybe, March. Oh well. I've got model airplanes to build and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mercy…..!!!! That is a lot of snow, Chris…..You folks up around Boston, and the East coast really catch it as far as the weather goes in winter…..About how much did you get….? It looks deep…It's good that you and the neighbors help each other out in times of bad snow storms….I appreciate you posting pics, also, so the folks on here that read the weather repots can actually see what's going on in your neck of the woods….Hopefully you can get to your shop (if it's heated) now that you've "paved the way".....Watch that bad weather, stay warm, stay inside if possible, and try not to freeze to death…lol…..
My grand son-in law is also in the Coast Guard..He's in Gretna, Louisana down on the coast, and he's young, and plans to make a career of it…...Keep us posted on your weather…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Mercy…..!!!! That is a lot of snow, Chris…..You folks up around Boston, and the East coast really catch it as far as the weather goes in winter…..About how much did you get….? It looks deep…It s good that you and the neighbors help each other out in times of bad snow storms….I appreciate you posting pics, also, so the folks on here that read the weather repots can actually see what s going on in your neck of the woods….Hopefully you can get to your shop (if it s heated) now that you ve "paved the way".....Watch that bad weather, stay warm, stay inside if possible, and try not to freeze to death…lol…..


In the end, we got 3 feet of fresh powder. The drifts were the hardest part to deal with.

The shop is and old carriage house/garage that is not insulated or heated. I do have a propane heater that can keep me warm enough to work, but the concrete floor holds the cold. Even with extra sock, the cold gets to my feet. I don't mind loosing the shop for a couple of months. It gets me back to work on the house (interior). Winter will be done soon. Red Sox Pitchers and Catchers report to training camp on 20 Feb. St. Patrick's Day is only 49 days away. Then… It's Spring time. Not a problem. Plus I now have time to come up with project ideas.



> My grand son-in law is also in the Coast Guard..He s in Gretna, Louisana down on the coast, and he s young, and plans to make a career of it…...Keep us posted on your weather…..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Good on your grandson-in-law. If he puts his heart into it, it can be a great career. Military, like most things, it's all what you put into it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for replying to the weather report, Chris…....I figure a lot of folks on here want to know first hand what's happening around the country…..You can listen to the weather reports all day long, and they're not that accurate, or up to date at the time…..We find out things possibly hours after the fact…..But this way, it reaches out faster….I hope…..Keep us posted on any changes that occur in your area…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Thanks for replying to the weather report, Chris…....I figure a lot of folks on here want to know first hand what s happening around the country…..You can listen to the weather reports all day long, and they re not that accurate, or up to date at the time…..We find out things possibly hours after the fact…..But this way, it reaches out faster….I hope…..Keep us posted on any changes that occur in your area…..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Will do. We do have another storm warming up for Friday into Saturday. But we'll have a Superbowl win on Sunday. So all is good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Great googly-moogly! That's some fierce looking snow, Chris! I feel for all of you having that kind of weather. Couldn't stand it myself, I'd have to move to a warmer clime.

Speaking of warmer climes, it's 71 and sunny, with high thin clouds. Possible light rain on Friday, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## darinS

Rick,

No, where not getting the snow the east coast is getting. My worry now actually is flooding. With the above normal temps, the snow below 7,000 is melting off and making it's way to the rivers. The warm weather is also breaking up any ice on the river, so with the increase in water from the snow melt, there's a good chance for a flood due to an ice jam.

Fire will be a worry come spring (if the temps stay like they are). And I agree, fire is nasty.

Currently, it's 50°F.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

I hope you are not in the path when all the flooding starts…..How far are you from the rivers..?


----------



## Rick Dennington

I'm with you, Bob…..I like a* little* snow, but I don't like a* lot.*..And that* is *a lot of snow….I don't think I could ever get used to it…...If I were born there, that might be a different story…But…..I'm a Southern *********************************** who likes to be able to get out this time of year and run around and do things….With that much snow, I'd be sequestered in the house for a long time…..lol…..

Addition: I just looked at my thermometer outside, and it just hit 60 degrees….Yea baby….!!!
I should be on the lake today chasing the elusive micropterus salimoides…...


----------



## wseand

Got three feet of sunshine here, loking like rain later in the week and frozen mix next week if the forecast holds true. Not holding my breath though. Mild winter for sure, but it certainly isnt over yet.

The neighbors have been mowing their lawns, craziness. Next week I might have to myself.

Looks like the noreast has gone into a ice age for a bit. You all stay warm up there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..I got about the same depth of sunshine as you did today…..It hit about 65 degrees, and a light wind….I have about the same report as you as far as some rain coming in by the weekend…60 -70 % chance of rain Sunday and Monday..Snow was mentioned, but I think that's gone by the wayside…Noone's been mowing around here…..just some burning leaves…..Thanks for the update, and keep 'em coming…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Situation normal in WW, high overcast bout 55.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bob (WW).......Sounds like your weather isn't changing too much….We'll have pretty good weather here until about Sunday, then a change is coming…..At first they predicted only rain, but now they're saying some snow w/ a prescip mix….Could be rain / snow….rain w/ ice…..A wintry mix they call it….We'll see…....


----------



## wseand

Same today Rick,
Loking ahead into this weekend same forecast, going to get a bit nippy after tomorrow, cant have all the good weather, right. 
My Dad in Jersey is burried under 13 inches of snow, I taunt him with pictues of here.

Bet this wearher has the eco nuts going insane with ways to fix the world.

You all have a good one and saty warm or cool depending on your local…....

Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…...Thanks for the update…..Yep, I know it's gonna change. it always does this time of year….Purty for several days, and wham…it's here…..The old addage that "nothin' last forever" really applies here…..

Your poor dad…..I couldn't live like that….You shouldn't taunt your old dad like that….He may cut you out of his will…lol. I just hope it don't get nasty by March 1st, as a group of us always go to Toledo Bend the first week of March….It's not too far from you….Down around Many, La…..About 9 hours for me to drive to the resort….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Whenever I start thinking the weather around here is boring and monotonous, all I have to do is read about other places in the country to make me appreciate what we have. Some of you folks have some nasty, nasty weather: I couldn't live like that.

The weather here is nice and boring. Grey, overcast sky, chance of light rain (yeah, right. I'll believe it when I see it) through Saturday. Temperature is forecast to be a boring 71 degrees. Not that I really mind, you understand; I can handle boring.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hmmm…..Something unexpected is occuring…..The temp has dropped off about 12 or so degrees, the wind is beginning to howl, and it's a cold wind…..Started out with sunshine, then the sky clabbered over, and it's been a grey day…..Wasn't supposed to have this now, but we have the best weather people around here…(yea, right)......Dang, if it keeps this up, I might have to have a hell-roaring fire tonight…..dawsonBob…You need to be here to experience this…This is temps you haven't seen in a long time…)....


----------



## dawsonbob

Sounds like something I'm happy to miss, Rick, although I must say I'm curious as to the cause. Back in the early eighties, January or February, my (then) girlfriend went camping in our local mountains. The day started off sunny, just like yours, but within about four hours it had clouded over, the temperature had dropped about fifteen degrees, and it started snowing lightly. Half an hour later the temp dropped even more, and we were in whiteout conditions. We were at about 6,000 feet. Freaky. This is local to San Diego mountains.

If I were you, I'd batten down the hatches and stand by for some nasty weather. I am sorry I can't be there for the roaring fire, though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hmmm. Temperature dropped to 67, and it drizzled enough to make the streets damp. We might get some light rain after all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don't really blame you for wanting to miss it…..It's just one of them things that happens sometimes up here in the mountains….can be a great day to start, and change in the frop of a hat (that old sayin)....Doesn't happen very often, but it does happen….especially this time of year, but it could run seasonal, too….I like that story about you and your then girlfriend….you have experienced it first-hand…..

Prolly been a long time since you've had to burn a fire where you live….Only outside, and frying a marshmellow.

Hope you do get a good shower out of the drizzle…..I like rain…..!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

We have cement fire rings on the beach. Haven't even had that kind of a fire in years. Must be getting old, when you don't even go to the beach anymore

Yeah, I've seen that kind of weather change first hand. Actually, I've seen just about all kinds of weather except for tornado's. We were even aboard a Navy ship for an exercise once, and got caught in a typhoon in the South China sea. Brother, that was some weather.


----------



## wseand

Change is a coming for sure. The forecast has pushed out the rain til Late Saturday to Sunday morn.

Rick, 
I go to his house and help him do some remodeling, so he will take it and like it, LOL. He doesn't mind the weather, its descent most of the year so he's good with a bit of nastyness.

Bob, 
Sounds like some crazy weather you got yourself into. You stay in the boring weather and have a good time, no need for the crazy stuff up north for sure.

Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill,

I love my boring weather now. Almost 70, so boring is best. When I was young though, I went many places and experienced many things. I can't do those things anymore, but I have a great stack of memories in my mind. Those times were good for those times, but boring is best for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

31 in the rust belt with a high of 18 tomorrow and snow with lots of salt.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill, Bob, and bigblock…....for catching me up on the latest…..I've been out of pocket for the last few hours…..Sounds like some weather changes is gonna happen, and some will pretty much stay the same…..Looks like the weather is about to take a turn for the worst up in Ohio, yeti….It always does this time of year…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' everyone…..Well, it was kinda bone-chilling this morning, and unexpected…It was 21, and wasn't supposed to get quite this low so soon….But noone can predict the weather right, so it's about par….February is right around the corner in a couple of days, so it's coming….Good days to be out in a warm shop, if you can be, making chips, and working on a new project…...I'm fiddlein' with a couple of new ones, and almost done….


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all. Not a whole lot happening out here today. It's grey and overcast with a slight chance of light rain. Temperature will be about 66 degrees. Nothing dramatic at all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bob…..it's about time your getting out of the rack, and having that coffee…... Same as you, not a lot of change, except the temp is rising a little….Bright, sunny, and no wind…..I've done had a pot of java, and working on the second one…..Nursing this old back again, since it's acting up….But I'll pull through it….I an't ready to go under yet…..I finished up my project…Just letting it dry, so I'll try to post it soon…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I've been up for awhile, and had two cups of coffee. Just didn't get around to posting til after the comics.

Sorry about your back, Rick. Never even talk about going under, just about going on.

It's a little cooler here than it has been, but not bad. The 10 day report says we'll be in the 80's by Feb. 7. I can handle that, if it happens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob….Ain't no way I'm gonig under…only if I drop dead, and I hope that ain't gonna happen…not yet anyway…..I figure If I made it out of V.N. alive (according to some, barely), I'll survive a little longer….
Purty nice out today, but still a little cool….It's about 40 out now…...

I was eating dinner, and I got a call from my firewood guy…Said he had about 1 1/2 ricks he could bring….Come on I says….glad he did, cause I was getting a little low…Mostly seasoned, but some green….I can live with that…..I burn mostly at night after the wife gets in, and I've had my nap, eat a little supper, watch a flick or two, and listen to fire crackle…..She plays on her laptop, and me on my new iPad…..We hardly talk…..Ain't love grand…..lol…


----------



## wseand

We lost 20 degrees somewhere last night, Bob did you take it? LOL. 
Not sure what mother nature has in store for us but she doesnt seem to be happy.

My fireplace is not working or I would be burning some logs for sure.

Watching Ghostbusters right now waht a classic movie, not too many new ones make me laugh anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Foggy morning and sunny afternoon in WW 40-50. Perfect day to walk a few miles ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi guys,

Got up this morning to have coffee and watch the birds….It was raining a tad, but very dark and overcast, and not a peek of sun…...It was right at 29, and the forecast is for some light rain today, but will get heavier later tonight and an 80% chance tomorrow….Don't know about any snow yet….It's narrowed down to just rain now.
But, up here in the hills, you never know what will happen….Glad I got a couple of ricks of firewood yesterday.


----------



## wseand

Morning all,
Just puting the coffee on this morn, a bit of a late start. Cold and cloudy in the 40s,

Looks like some weather coming from the Lone star state.

Rick,
Glad to see you got a few logs for the hearth.

Whats going on with the Canadians and Yanks today, any reports from the Notrheners today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill…..Get to drinking that coffee…That'll get your heart started, and your eye open….!!
My weather hasn't changed much since my report eariler this a.m…...Still the same…yep…I'm glad I got a few sricks of lumber to burn….Like the old sayin."I'd rather have it and not need it than to need it and not have it"...
You said your fireplace is not working…? What seems to be the problem.? I've never heard that term, other than it needs cleaned, or the mortar has cracked around the firebrick, or perhaps the flue broke…..Expiring minds need to know….lol…
I don't think them Yanks and Northerners have woke up yet…..They live in a different time zone than you or me…..They are 2-3 hours behind….!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here at about 6:30 p.m., a very light rain, cold, and 38 degrees…..Got a good hell-roaring fire going….More rain, and possibly a little heavier, is supposed to move in later tonight, and rain all day tomorrow…...


----------



## wseand

Storm pretty much missed us altogether, Weather Bug was so far off it is incredible.

Got the coffee going already this morn, cool and pretty much dry. I batten down the hatches for no real reason. Better safe then sory for sure.

Rick, 
The fire place flue is broken ad lots of cracks in the mortar. Needs to get i nspected before I will use it. I think the northerners are further behind then that, maybe 15 to 20 years, LOL.


----------



## wseand

Was hoping for some rain like promised so I have an excuse for not going outside and working. So now I need to clean and repaint the smoker, it needs some TLC for sure. I also have what is called a Discada, mexican fryer of sorts that needs some TLC too. So thanks to mother nature no excusses for me.

Go Patriots

Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill…..I'm a little lazy and lathargic this mornin'.....It's about 40 degrees out now, no wind, and raining on and off….warmer than what I expected, as it was cool enough to have a fire last night…..I was finishing up watching an old cowboy classic on Netflix called Will Penny w/ Charleton Heston….a good shoot-em-up, and it started raining around 12:30..Don't know if it rained all night, but the rain quit sometime during the wee hours..Now it's back…...Shoiuld get more today and tonight, and turning colder later on in the week..They are talking in the teens for lows….That's frosty….

I figured it was something like that on your fireplace….About all it can be most of the time…I have mine cleaned about every two years, depending on how much timber I burn..
Hey, this is the weekend…Take the day off…Them smokers will be there…Can't wait to get in your neck of the woods for some good shrimp and hot, bioled crawfish…...Yummy…


----------



## Redoak49

We have 8 inches of heavy wet snow and still snowing pretty hard in northwest Indiana. Pretty warm now at 31 degrees. It is supposed to get colder with high winds and blizzard warnings.

Have had to go out twice now with long pole and broom on the end to clean off satellite dish.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Redoak49, for that updated weather report form your neck of the woods….I know it can get nasty up your way….One of the worse snow storms I was ever in was ouside of Indianapolis….It was a virtual whiteout, and we were on our way home from Ohio….This was Dec. 24th, 2003….My sister died on the 21st, and we were there for her funeral….That's when we ran into the storm…Couldn't hardly see past the front of the Suburban…
I think we're in for about the same, minus the snow (unless they cahnge that)....Just got an area lake warning, with high, gusty winds later today….Hey, it's that time of year…Hope you got plenty of firewood, if you burn it..

Been there, and done that a few times on my dish, also….Fun, ain't it….? lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all. Didn't check in yesterday 'cause I was a little under the weather (pun intended).

Today is 72 and sunny. It's looking about the same for the next week, with a slight increase toward the end. No rain in sight, unfortunately.

I'm kinda pulling for the 'hawks, but I think the Pat's will actually take it in a close one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Bob…..Yea, I bet you were out getting a suntan (a little under the weather)....lol….But I do hope you're feeling more up to snuff…..It's been raining here last night, and started back this mornin', and still raining on and off (more on)...But now it's getting colder, and the wind is starting to blow pretty good at 15-25, with gust up to 35….Not a good day to be on the water around here…..Temps are gonna start falling here, and highs in the 20's, and lows in the teens…..Nasty crap….
Whoever you're rooting for, I hope they win…I don't like or watch f.b., so it makes me no never mind…...

Just an old grey, cloudy day, so it's a good day for a nap…Well….any day's a good day for a nap, but this is sure snoozing weather…..


----------



## wseand

Rixk,
Just bought the place and didnt realize it was broke, kind of site unseen. Hopefully we'll get her fixed up for next winter. 
Rained finally, no excusws though need to get the smoker going for some brisket and T-Bones.
Not working hard though, just something to do, but a old western sounds pretty appealing too.

Redoak,
Sounds like a good time, you enjoy the white stuff, thise dishes should come with their own heaters. Lol

Bob,
I'll forgive the absence, but not for the blasphemy about the Hawks. I have my eye on you, LOL

Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I said I was pulling for the Hawks, but after watching both teams late in the season, I have to admit that the Pat's look like a well oiled machine. Either way, I think it will be a close one: these are two very good teams!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here it is 11:45, and I'm just getting back on…The temp has really fallen…it is now 19 degrees, down from 40..The wind has been howling all day long, and blowing 20-30 mph and gusting to about 40….a little higher than predicted….That makes it feel soooo much colder….No precip in the last several hours….

Bill…..Understand your predictment on the fireplace….I hope the previous owners at least told you about it….
How'd that brisket and T bones turn out in the smoker…..Yummy, I bet….
Bob….Didn't watch the game, so I have no clue who won….Prolly find out in the morning….Good night all…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' ya'll…....Got up, grabbed my hot coffee, and it was 14 degrees…..The wind is still blowing, but laid down some during the night…...Now we have a few snow flurries floating around, but nothing serious….yet….Around here, and this time of year, you never know what you're gonna get…..It'll be colld a blustry all day, and for the next several days…..Keep posting, and give us your latest reports where you live…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Mawnin', folks,

I'm saddened to report that my prediction was accurate, and New England won the super bowl (I was pulling for Seattle).

The weather here is bright, sunny and 73 degrees. No rain, snow or typhoons in sight (weather here is kinda boring, most of the time).


----------



## darinS

Rick,
From those rivers, I'm far enough away. I just have a different one to worry about. Fortunately we are supposed to get a bit more snow in the next few days (yay) bad side is it will warm back up to the 50's and 60's.

Have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A gray, foggy, wet day in WW AND it will be this week ;-(



> Mawnin , folks,
> 
> I m saddened to report that my prediction was accurate, and New England won the super bowl (I was pulling for Seattle).
> - dawsonbob


I'm wondering how many viewers are blind? Isn't knocking the receiver down from behind called pass interference or were the rules changed some time this season? They may have been? I'm not an avid FB fan, just watch an occasional game and not even all the hoe team games.


----------



## dawsonbob

I saw a couple of things that should have been called in that game, but weren't.

I mostly just watch the Chargers games. I'm nothing, if not loyal.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi guys…darinS, dawsonBob, Bob(WW)......I've been pretty much out of pocket since eariler today…..Like I stated above, it was 14 this a.m., and then during the afternoon, it got up to around 38….I've had a roaring fire going since early this morning, all day long, and now it's back down to 19 degrees…..The fire has not gone out, and when I went to sack out for acouple of hours, my wife took over (takes over) tending to the fire…She's good about that, and throws logs on when necessary….That's the advantage of marrying a farmer's daughter( I taught her good).....So….. there has been some timber burnt today, and we ain't through yet…..So, I'll throw on another log, and eat some supper, and watch a good cowboy flick…....or maybe some zombies…!!!


----------



## wseand

Bob, 
Pardonne Moi, no matter they lost anyways. I didnt even watch it but heard the last half was good.

Rick, 
The t-bone was delightful didnt do the brisket yet, got the smoker half done. Took your advice and took the rest of the day off. Couldnt really paint that well in the rain. The new season of The Walking Dead comes out next week, you a fan.

Clear hear and in the 30s. Looking good rest of week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill…....Sometimes I can come up with a pretty good idea or two, and taking the day(s) off is always on my list of things to do….!! Nothin' like a good T-bone for supper…We buy a 1/2 beef, and have it processed to our likeing….So many pounds of ground beef, T-bones, steaks, etc….The cows are all corn and maze fed, so we know what they been eatin'.....Good vittles…Don't paint in the rain….you'll get wet, and the paint will run..lol..

Yes sir…..We are a big fan of The Walking Dead….We have Netflix, and have watched every episode up to this year…..When this season is over for filming, and they put it on N.F., we'll start up again….Hate commercials, so we have to wait…..We've been watching Z Nation…more zombies…have you seen that one ?
Pretty cold here this morning…Was 19, and still there for now….Suppose to get to around 52…we'll see….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, fellow weather watchers,

Not much happening out here. It's 72 and sunny again.

There you go, talking about food again. I have to fast because of a VA appointment this afternoon, but after that… yum!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bob…..It's about 5:30 now, and the sun is going down, and it's getting cooler…The high today got up to 60, surprizingly, but it's falling fast, and suppose to be 21 in the morning…..No rain or bad weather to report, so all is good here…so far…...It'll get colder during the week, but hey, it's February….That's to be expected…...

Yep…we all like talking about grub…..Beats the weather report, right…? Speaking of grub, a friend of mine and his wife went to see the Panama Canal (don't ask me why), and he brought me back some blueberry and maple sausage, plus some sort of jerky that looked like the small intestine of a pig…..looked more like a 5 foot feces…..man, it was gooood….My wife fried up some of the sausage last night with cabbage and we also had noodles and Rotel….yummmmmie….And the weird jerky was ready to eat, so I've been knawing on it…
I know all about that fasting crap….I've fasted so many times to go in for blood test, surgeries, exams, etc.
I can do ok, but not having my coffee when I get up is a killer, but afterwards…..um um…I make up for it.


----------



## darinS

24° right now with an 80 chance of precip. Have to see if that happens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, darinS…...Sounds like some nasty weather is headed your way….What kind of precip.? Rain…snow?

Where you live in Montana, ya'll get a lot of snow there, right..? Bets mighty cold, too….Stay warm….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

After my visit with the cardio doc, I went to Home Town Buffet and ate a little more than I should have (burp). I hear ya on the lack of coffee when you first get up. Without question, coffee is the most important meal of the day.

Down to 68 out here. Tomorrow should be warmer than today, though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sounds like u made up the loss of food and coffee, or drink… Hope it wasn't anything serious with the doctor visit.. 
Just heard the latest forecast for here tomorrow…. Cold in the morning, then turning to snow flurries… Said about one inch, it could be more, could be less.. You can't ever tell, till it starts and stops…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Doc want's to put in a defibrillator. Not something that I want, but I may have to get it anyway. Told him we need to get everything working, 'cause I want to run a marathon in May. He thought that was pretty funny, since I have trouble walking in from the parking lot. He admired my optimism 

You nailed it Rick, when you said old age isn't for sissies.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang Bob… That does sound serious.. You need that to give your heart a shock to get it back in rhythm.. I'm sorry u have to go through all that.. I also have trouble walking very far.. Mine is my back, and now my other hip is giving me trouble.. Boy… Ain't we a pair? If we can get all fixed up, a couple of bionic men.. Just take it easy, and do things slowly.. You know the routine.. Things we need to do will wait on us, even if it has to be put off for a while.. There's always tomorrow..


----------



## dawsonbob

I've learned to be very, very good at putting things off lol. Oh, well, life goes on til it doesn't. In the meantime though, I have things I want to do… slowly.

Sigh. I guess the marathon will have to wait. I did run the Camp Pendleton marathon once, long, long ago (didn't win, unfortunately).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U guys take care of yourselves!~ U might live another 30 years!! Wheel chairs won't be fun ;-( A little physical therapy can fix a lot of that stuff that DRs don't know nothin' about ;-)

Anyways, typical WWW day: that would be *W*inter *W*ater *W*orld day; 50, gray, dreary, not really raining, but not dry ;-)


----------



## SierraRick

Occidental Ca, 2/3/2015
63 and cloudy, hard rain on the way.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I know what u mean on being slow… Slows my middle name… lol.. Yep.. I ain't ready for a dirt nap just yet.. A regular nap, on the other hand, is good.. I'm all about a good nap daily..

Bob (ww)...I rode enough wheelchairs to last me a lifetime.. I hope no more.. Walkers, crutches, and canes… that's a different story..plenty of physical therapy… 30 years sounds good to me.

Welcome Rick Bailey, to the weather reports, and to the mad house, where fun is always happening..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (ww)...I rode enough wheelchairs to last me a lifetime.. I hope no more.. Walkers, crutches, and canes… that s a different story..plenty of physical therapy… 30 years sounds good to me.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Unloader braces are better yet. strap 'em on and nobody even knows you can't walk or climb ladders ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

@Rick Bailey,

Would you consider sending some of that hard rain down South? We could surely use it here in San Diego.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob.. I don't wear braces anymore.. Wore them for 5 years.. Had plenty of surgeries to get out of them…..sometimes I wonder if I don't need them again…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those work really well. I wore one out working as an electrician. The Dr told me I was done working, but part time electrician was much better than Wally World Greeter ;-) Next step beyond those is replacement joints ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob.. I think you would make a good greeter ..lol.. And yea, I've had several joint replacements.. I'm full of titanium parts… Looks like. Might need another one or two… I keep putting it off…. Too many scars already..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have known a couple of people who had severe problems. I know they usually turn out good 99.9% of the time, but if one is getting along very well, why take the chance? Maybe I'm being a bit paranoid, but after the Topamax Malpractice cost me a few good years out of my life, I think a little paranoia is in order ;-((


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning' all…....I'm lazy today…..Got up with a severe back ache, so I'm not up to snuff much this morning….But I took a couple of drugs, so hopefully it'll get better in a bit…...

It's still cool this a.m…...It was 27 an hour ago, and now they are talking about some snow flurries coming in this afternoon….Looks more like rain to me, but the Springfield, MO meteroligst said snow for them, and for us…
I think I'll believe it when I see it…..Don't matter….I'll be in the shop today working on getting some tackle ready for a fishing trip coming up soon….I've got several projects I could post, but I'm not interested in doing that, cause this site is flooded with projects from all the newbies posting….It's getting too many people on here for me….


----------



## dawsonbob

It's good to have a lazy day now and then. Helps keep the world in perspective.

72 and sunny here, with no chance of rain or snow in sight.


----------



## darinS

Billings is in the banana belt of MT. We get some snow and cold, but nothing like other places in the state. Where my folks grew up, -40 (air temp, not wind chill) or colder was not uncommon, with blowing snow since there is nothing up there to block the north wind. I recall one Christmas, the wind chill was around -80°F or colder.


----------



## Phyregod

Gorgeous day in Central TX! Sunny and 70? Degrees!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for that update darinS.. Didn't know that Billings was called that.. Do they grow a lot of nanners there.?

When it gets-40 and - 80 degrees, it's time to hibernate like a bear.. That's just too frosty for this ***********************************…!!!!

Keep us posted on changing conditions up in your neck of the woods..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the weather report there in your neck of the woods, too, Phyregod.. Glad u joined the mayhem.. I'm a fellow Texan, also.. Lived in West Texas all my life til 1982.. Where I was from, you could see in any direction for 3 days…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, 50s and damp with rain and wind for tomorrow here in WW. Nice day to walk a few miles ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

*SNOW*.........Well…Not a lot, but we did get a good ground cover last night. It started raining first, then turned to snow about 11:30, and was turning colder by then…..Gey, overcast morning, and now the sun is shining….But the big factor here is the temp….When I arose, it was 9 degrees, and here at 9:00 a.m., it's now 12 degrees….The Weather Bug says a high today of 38, so we might make that…..I think up Notrh of us around Springfield, MO they may have gotten a little more…Not sure….So it's back to the shop today for more reel and tackle cleaning…..Keep us posted on your weather conditions around your neck of the woods….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Not much to report around here. The temp will be 73 and sunny… again. I think I'm starting to sound like a broken record; 73 and sunny, 73 and sunny, 73 and sunny, 73…


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob….... I think you need a change of scenery and seasons..lol…You need the 4 sesons where the sun don't always shine…You need some gloom and doom for a change of pace….Go somewhere and get really cold…I mean bone-chillin' cold, then come back to sunshine…..You need cloudy, overcast days with chances of rain and snow…..That'll fix you right up…...Ha Ha…!!!

Still pretty chilly here right now…..34 degrees, and going down again tonight….Another good fire tonight….


----------



## dawsonbob

Blasphemy! You speak blasphemy, sir! There is abundant change here; sometimes it's 72, sometimes it's 73 and sometimes it's even warmer. At night it often gets down to a bone-chilling 49 or 50.

Is that not sufficient change for my old bones? I think it must be.

Okay, maybe it's a little boring, weather-wise, but that's no reason to go running off to nasty weather somewhere else.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I don't blame you for wanting to stay where u are.. Good weather all the time…. Ocean near by.. What's not to like.
Only thing u need more of is rain….oh.. And a VA hospital near by. That's worth a lot right there..

Still cold and getting colder. No moisture in sight, but lows in the teens…


----------



## dawsonbob

Hallelujah, brother, to all of that. Northern California is getting hammered with torrential rain, while we have none in sight for the foreseeable future.

Unfortunately, you're right about the VA hospital, too. I can't get more than a couple hours away, or I'm in deep trouble.

It'll be down to about 50 overnight, with some heavy fog. Fog is moisture, right?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep.. I'll agree to the fog theory… The heavier the fog, the more moisture.. The lighter the fog.. Well u get the picture.. Maybe some of tha N Cali. will drift your way.. Highly unlikely, but u can always hope…


----------



## dawsonbob

Nah. I wish it would, but the jet stream tuns inland to the East long before it gets down to Southern California. I just watched the weather report, and the guy was talking about how we are already well below average for the year, and it's only early February. I know it's going to rain again… someday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well brother, if I could send u some from here, I surely would do so.. We get way more than we need.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's the only drawback to San Diego (well, that and too many people).

How's your back?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep.. It's waaayy too big for me.. My little town has 762 population.. This area is known as "Litte Chicago", cause everyone here is from somewhere else, especially Illinois.. Lots of Yankees retire here because of the weather, lakes, and beautiful scenery… Hunting and fishing capital of the world… so they tell me.. Two police officers, and no crimes.

The old back is still acting up a little, but it does all the time, anyway… I'm used to it.. I don't like it…I'm just used to it. Sitting a lot really gets to it.. Still in the shop cleaning fishing reels, and sorting and cleaning tackle..

Question…? Do u use a computer, iPhone, or iPad..?


----------



## dawsonbob

My former industries-advertising and publishing-ran almost exclusively on Macintosh computers, and that's what I still use. In the old days it was huge towers, now it's just an iMac.

I could use my phone, but I like having a regular keyboard. Are you on your new iPad?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yes.. I am, but I still use my computer and phone, too. Just depends on the sitution as to which one I need. I've been using the iPad more lately. I'm about to get it figured out.

Sitting here for awhile, and my backs beginning to ache some, so I think I'll take an Ibuphropen and call it a night.. 
Good night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Pretty much the same here. Have to go to the VA early tomorrow, so I'll call it a night, too.

Night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Didn't check in earlier because I was at the VA until a little while ago.

What can I say: it's 73 and sunny… again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet day in WW. Wish it was just raining cats and dogs. I hate when it is mountain lions and wolves!! ;-((


----------



## darinS

Supposed to have a high of 69 here today, 64 tomorrow, 61 sunday, with chances of showers tomorrow and monday.

the nanners are pretty good here Rick.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob @ WW,

We'll take your mountain lions and wolves, if you don't want them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of people on the coast would have liked for you to get them. Lots of flooding on the news tonight ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, then just send your cats and dogs for a brief visit while the mountain lions and wolves are visiting you. We'd be happy with just the cats and dogs, honest


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

We have about 3.5 feet of the white stuff on the ground. Another 20 inches are expected this Sunday into Monday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is a very picturesque winter. Looks great! I like it ;-)) ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here in the rust belt it's a little warmer with a high of 38 today, we're already there. Anything over freezing helps the salt rust out vehicles faster. Can't help but wonder how vested the automakers are in excessive salt and calcium chloride application?


----------



## dawsonbob

Chris, I love picture of a winter wonderland like that: just glad I'm not in it 

It's 73 and sunny here in San Diego… again.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> That is a very picturesque winter. Looks great! I like it ;-)) ;-))





> Chris, I love picture of a winter wonderland like that: just glad I m not in it


People that don't have to shovel and move it, always find it picturesque


----------



## dawsonbob

> People that don t have to shovel and move it, always find it picturesque
> 
> - Chris


Lol! That, I suspect, is the truth. It certainly is of me. I was raised on the beach in Southern California. I've been in snow like that, and couldn't wait to get home.

You're right, Chris: it's picturesque, if you don't have to live in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> People that don t have to shovel and move it, always find it picturesque
> - Chris


Hence the double smiley faces ;-)

Wonderfully Wet Day here in Water World with more on the way. No shovel required but am starting to look for ark plans.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Wonderfully Wet Day here in Water World with more on the way. No shovel required but am starting to look for ark plans.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Did someone say Ark?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys…..I'm glad to see ya'll still posting on the weather reports…I've been out of commission tha last couple of days, so I haven't been on to keep up with our thread…..It's been a couple of really nice days here, with temps in the mid to upper 60's….Yesterday the wind blew pretty hard w/ gust, also….but still nice…It was 42 this a.m., and suppose to get to around 70 today…The calm before the storm, cause I know some more bad weather is coming….My old bones have been telling me so….But not right away….Looks like it 's gonna be a nice week ahead…..
I'm surprized this thread has got this far….But, it's a good subject, and one of change from day to day….So let's keep it going and see how far we can carry it….Everybody's interested in the weather around the country, and I know I am , so keep them reports coming in…...One thing I've noticed is that we're not getting any reports or updates from the ladies…..I guess they are not interested in the weather….!!!


----------



## wseand

Hey all,
Been busy lately, finally finished the smoker, what a job. went to a gun show yesterday to hang out with the ****************************************. Cloudy and warm today, not sure what the future holds, havent seen the fortune teller yet.

Rick,
Hope you are geting the bones moving again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..Glad to hear you got the smoker finished….What kind do you have.? I've been thinking about getting one for a while now, so I can smoke a turkey, or maybe a brisket, or some ribs, etc…

You can learn a thing or two by hanging out with ****************************************….just ask me….I'm a life-long member…

I'm about to get the bones motoring again….It takes me about an hour to get the old bod working…I get out of bed, and I'm stove up and stiff….Everything's got to untangle and straighten up…..lol…...


----------



## wseand

Rick,
You could use a bone stretcher for sure. I have a Smoke Canyon Smoker, got it from Home Depot 5 years ago and it works great. Its all shiny and pretty now. I have a brisket in the freezer waiting to be blackened.

I learned that **************************************** like guns, I may be a *********************************** in Training, LOL


----------



## dawsonbob

Gentlemen, it's Sunday. You probably already knew that, but with some of my friends, it never hurts to tell them what day it is 

Rick, I'm glad to see you back. I thought you'd gone fishing: sorry to hear you were under the weather instead.

Bill, that's a serious looking smoker. I can feel a case of food envy coming on. Wish I had the space for something like that.

I'm happy to report that it's not 73 and sunny here today: it's 74 and sunny. At least gaining one degree is change.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice Ark set Chris.

It was so wet here yesterday, we had to take our red neckin' indoors! Grandson and I went to an indoor range to shoot. First time I've ever shot indoors ;-) Not as noisy as I thought. Looked like they covered most everything with acoustical tile ;-)

Bright & Sunny here for a few hours. I can hardly wait to see what comes next ;-)) ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, Bob, we sent you some of our sun, so please send us some of your rain. Please?

It's hard to find an outdoor range around here nowadays: it's ALL indoors.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi guys…..Bob and Bob (too dang many Bob's on here..lol), Chris, and Bill…..I'm back for a few…...it's my siesta time about now…..So dawsonBob and TopaBob…you two need to exchange weather, then you'd both be happy…..

Chris…..Looks like your shovel and plow are gonna see some seroius work…..People around here who own a shovel just mostly lean on them…...

Bill…..That smoker looks like it can do some serious damage to some pig and bull butts….Nice setup….Do you use mesquite or hickory in the smoker.?...Expiring minds need to know…
Ok….it's time for my knap, so I'll catch yall on the flip side…..


----------



## dawsonbob

About the Bob thing, as we go Bob, Bob, Bobing along. My friends usually call me Bobby, if that helps. The ladies just say "oh, Bobby!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Okay, Bob, we sent you some of our sun, so please send us some of your rain. Please?
> 
> It s hard to find an outdoor range around here nowadays: it s ALL indoors.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Be careful what you ask for. You may find there is a whole new dimension to wet! ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

We don't want to be inundated like you frequently are up there, we just want a wee bit extra. It's for the flowers: won't you help? A small donation every month will keep a petunia from withering.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm just saying it might get out of control like it frequently does here ;-(( I'm blowing to the south this afternoon. We'll see if anything shows up ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

We don't want it out of control, just a nice gentle rain from time to time.

Your huffing and puffing is greatly appreciated. I'll keep my eye out for clouds carrying rain.

Thanks, Bob, for your efforts.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya'll…...back on for just a bit before sack time….i was out of pocket again tonight, so I'm glad to see you guys are still at it posting…...Here it is 12:40 a.m., and I don't really have a lot to report other than it's turned cooler now at 38 degrees…..tomorrow is going to be another nice day, so they say…So with that said, I'll hit the rack, and talk to you hombres tomorrow sometime…....


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' you all…...having my coffee this morning, and watching the birds eat…They are going at it like there's no tomorrow…..When they do that, that means that some bad/ cold weather is on the way…For some reason animals and fowl can tell when it's coming in…..It's 36 degrees now, and a high of 53….lower than expectedn and a low of 22 in the morning….so a slight change is in the air….It's also very cloudy and heavy overcast, so it's coming….Plus my old bones is still aching, and I'm rather stiff, so that tells me a lot…...

I'll be away from the 'puter today as I'm having lunch with several guys that I fish with, then back in the shop for more work on fishing tackle, trying to gear up for the March 1st trip to Texas/ Louisana….Keep posting….I'll be back…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

It's 73 and sunny here in San Diego.

It's almost always 73 and sunny here in San Diego.

Sometimes, I wish I had something exciting to report.


----------



## darinS

42 and cloudy in Big Sky Country, heading to 55 supposedly. Rain on the horizon, so will have to wait and see. So far, staying dry here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy you all…..I've not been on our thread today, so I thought I would give a quick update to the weather….It's been very overcast all day long, and now the temp is beginning to drop..It's 34 now, and will drop to the 20's by morning…..I've got a good hell-roaring fire going now, and will not be on tonight, as we are going into town for supper, and then grocrery shopping…May get in in time to start a new series on Netflix, so if I do get a chance, it may be a late post…...

Bob…..If it would only drop to 68-70, then u would have a new report to give us…lol….

darinS…...A high for 55 ain't too shabby…..Do a rain dance for Bob in California…He really needs it…..bad…!!


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

This is getting really, really, really old. We are up over 6 feet of the fluffy white stuff. The last time I saw this much white powder was at college in the 80's on a mirror.










Spent most of the day moving it around. clearing vehicles and finding a place to put the storm coming in on Thursday.

Tomorrow, I get up on the roof and break up the ice dams.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Mornin you all…...having my coffee this morning, and watching the birds eat…They are going at it like there s no tomorrow…..


Because there is no tomorrow.


----------



## wseand

Chris, 
I wont tell you about the wonderful weather here, i have to say though we are already planting in the garden. You be careful on the roof.

It was 73 here today, and cold at night really cant complain.

Rick, 
Its brisket time tomorrow, havent done one for a few months now and mouth is already drooling. I will post updates tomorrow, maybe the smell will drift your way. Tonight is sausage and bacon Quiche, with homemade pie crust.

This big slab should do the trick, oh yeah, and homemade smoked mac & cheese. Pics pending tomorrow.


----------



## wseand

Chris,
Tomorrow is for the birds I thought, LOL

BILL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just gray overcast in WW. Rain must have gone south somewhere. Huffing and puffing seems to work. I wonder how far it went? Bob, did you get it?


----------



## sras

It's here in Vancouver! You just moved it ~200 miles south.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry Steve ;-( too b ad it didn't make it to the desert ;()


----------



## Rick Dennington

That away guys….Keep it moving in my absence….It's really late, so I'm hitting the rack….Be on in the morning while having coffee, and try to catch up…..Night all…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all…..I didn't get a good chance last night to re-read some of the post, so I'll do it while having coffee..

Chris…..I can't imagine having that much snow..I can see where it would get really, really old, like you said…
I've seen about 2 ft. of snow where I use to live in Texas, but 6 ft., and still more coming is scary…Take it easy, and watch out getting on your roof…..The news said roofs are collapsing from the weight…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…...That looks like one hell of a slab of meat….With that, and all the side dishes you described, that's gonna be some serious vittles…..I could do some knawing on that bad boy…..

Bob (WW)......Seems like mine and your forecast doesn't change a whole lot…..Some rain, cloudy, foggy, heavy overcast…..But today, it's sunny and was 21 for a low, and about 52 for a high…..

Steve…..Glad to hear you're getting some moisture up your way in Canada….Don't know if you need it or not, but hey, it's that time of year…..Send some to dawsonBob….He's hurtin' for certain in California….


----------



## sras

Rick - you got caught in the classic mix-up! I'm in Vancouver WA - next to Portland OR. As we like to say "We were here first" 

BTW no rain today


----------



## Rick Dennington

Steve….Sorry about that…..When I hear Vancouver, I guess I naturally think of Canada….I've been brainwashed….lol…Too many places around the globe with the same names….At my age, it's not hard to get things mixed up…..Hey, somebody's always got to be first…..you live up in some beautiful country there…..

Nothing going on here, either, other than a cool day, and plenty of sunshine…...keep 'em coming…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

See what happens when you miss a night? There are all kinds of posts that you should have replied to, but didn't.

Chris, I can't believe the snow you're getting. It's making me cold just looking at your pics, and it's warm and sunny here.

There you go again, Bill, making me hungry for some good stuff. If you lived in San Diego, I'd track you down and beg for some.

Steve, I made the same mistake as Rick. I didn't even know there was a Vancouver, Oregon.

WW Bob, your puffing might be having some effect. There's a small chance of drizzle/light rain for Sunday. We'll see.

Rick, your temps don't seem to be changing much. In your neck of the woods, that may be a good thing.

As for me, it's 74 and sunny… again.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

So chipped away at the larger of the ice dam. After about an hour of making my head way, I gave up. I dosed it with a ton of ice melt, Now, I just hope for a thaw soon. Worse case, I have insurance.


----------



## dawsonbob

Chris, having insurance is nice: never having to use it is better! Hope you get that thaw before things get worse.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (in Cali)......I'm sorry to report that you and I both got it wrong on where Steve lives…..I said Canada, and you said Oregon…..WRONG…..He lives in Vancouver, WASHINGTON….I was closer…I win….lol..

Chris….Man, I feel for you having to go through all that crap with the ice and snow….You might as well move down South around my neck of the woods (not too close though), and get away from all that mess….We have plenty of Northerners here, and you'd fit right in….). At least you'd be done with them harse winters….We don't have anything like that here….

Well ladies and germs….It's my nap time, so I'll go turn my toes up, and curl up…..Check yall later…..


----------



## dawsonbob

How could I have done that? Steve specifically said that it was Vancouver Washington, and I STILL made a mistake. I have these dumb attacks, from time to time. I'm blaming it on age.


----------



## wseand

I think this says it all, sunny, warm and oh my I'm hungry.

Bob,
Sorry, for making your taste buds sing.

Steve,
I lived all over portland, I do love it there, miss the crap out of the area. Color me green with envy.


----------



## wseand

Last nights dinner,

Home made mixed berry pie and Quiche


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rick - you got caught in the classic mix-up! I m in Vancouver WA - next to Portland OR. As we like to say "We were here first"
> 
> BTW no rain today
> 
> - sras


Yeah, but they have 2 of them;-) City and the island~~ ;-))

A double double digit day ~ temp 50s and first day with double digit day light ~ 10 hours and 1 minute ;-) High overcast, filtered sun with a sprinkle. Perfect day to walk 4 or 5 miles to prepare for a stress test. Not that I'm having one, but never hurts to be prepared ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob….No worries….It happens to the best of yall….I never make those kinds of mistakes…..)

Bill…...You do like to torture people with them delicious looking grocries…I could get into those easiely….I've eaten Quiche before, but not mixed berry pie…..Explain how you make it….Expiring minds need to know….That's some fine vittles there, man….That's good knawing for a few days…..

Bob (WW).....I knew they had two, and I still missed it….I guess I just type too slow….My brain is rushing ahead of the keys…..I do that quite often….That's what I get for thinking out loud….dawsonBob is a bad influence on us…...lol. I like these double digit days, and this time of year, as the sun stays up longer….Plenty of sun today, and it's about 6:15, and the sun is just going down….Turning cooler, but not too bad….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..You sure know how to get to the pallet…..Made me hongry, so we'll have some BBQ chicken, Rotel w/ tomatoes and noodles (I like it HOT), and something else..? No desserts, as I'm on a strick diet…lol….Wash that all down with some hot coffee, and I'm good to go…..

Gonna start a new series on Netflix tonight…."Spartacus"....I like history….This one has 40 episodes, so it'll take a while to watch it…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I know you would never make those kinds of mistakes… so I have to make them for you 

I just got up from a wee nap. I think I must have been dreaming of Bill's brisket, 'cause now I'm hungry. Not feeling too good today, so I think I'll go get something to eat. I can never remember whether it's stuff a cold and starve a fever, or the other way around, so I stuff 'em both. It'll work itself out 

You're as bad as I am. I have Amazon Prime, which gives me all those shows-and several thousand movies-free. I'm in the middle of Justified right now.

Off to feed, now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' you all…...it's about 8:00 a.m., and it's pretty dang cold…..Right at 20 degrees, the sun is shining brightly, and not a cloud in the sky…..Should get up to about 57 for a high, and the rest of the week si looking pretty good, too…..

dawsonBob…..Don't worry….I make plenty of mistakes….Don't need anyone to handle it for me…I do pretty good on my own…)......Hope you're feeling a little more up to snuff….Sounds like you're getting the crud…..Starve it…feed it….Then start all over again….Take drugs….Nap…..Eat…Drink a couple of "hot toddys", and you'll get well, if it's a cold or flu coming on…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all!

Rick you nailed the symptoms all right, but it's actually worse. I think it is something like a cold coming on, at least I hope that's all it is. Makes me wish I did drink "hot toddys." What ever it is, I feel miserable.

It's about 08:45 and about 70 degrees. It's going to be a lot warmer, though. We're starting into a "Santa Ana," where the coast gets even hotter than the mountains or the desert.

Today's high should be around 83 or 84, and it should stay that way for a few days before dropping down to abnormal.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

It sure ain't no fun feeling poorly….I hate to hear you're feeling rotten…I guess I'm pretty lucky as far as cold and flu goes.. I haven't been sick in years like that…plenty of other junk to make me poorly…lol.

I guess you folks out on the coast have never heard of a toddy…Maybe be an old Southeren thing….When my dad would get the crud he'd mix him up one or two a day….He swore by them to get him well…Later on, I too picked it up for a remedy…..A hot toddy: In a small glass, mix about a 1/2-1 oz. of whiskey or bourbon, fill with Dr. Pepper or Coke, and a couple of squeezes or 2-3 good drops of lemon juice…Stir gently, and microwave for about a minute….Just want it warm…not too hot…..Sip it slowly….I'm not a drinker, but I will drink that to feel better…..Maybe a couple of those a day, and it'll help with the crud, plus makes you rest better….If, and when I need one or two, I'll drink one in the afternoon right before my nap, and one at night before bedtime…..Even if you don't drink, it will help with getting rid of whatever you're coming down with…If you do drink, just go on and get drunk, and you'll feel no pain…..except a hangover…..lol..lol…


----------



## dawsonbob

Usually, I don't come down with much myself, but whatever this is, it makes my bones and joints ache (even my hair hurts), and I can't breathe.

Oh, I've had my share of toddys. In my past I was a drinkin' man, and I've had just about everything, at one time or another lol. Nowadays though, I'll stick with NyQuil and Tylenol.

I may go back to bed at some point.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I could have turned to drinking when I was in V.N., but I knew there was a better solution than that….

I can't handle that NyQuil….It wires me up too much, and I can't rest…I take that stuff, and I stare at the ceiling in hopes I might die any minute….lol…..

Go get in the rack, and try to rest or sleep…..Hope you get over this crud, and start to feel more perky….


----------



## dawsonbob

I was introduced to drinking by a couple of my NCO's who were kind enough to invite me into the staff NCO club, and other places that had liquor.

I continued drinking after my last tour, trying to shut off things in my head until, one day I realized what I was doing, and checked myself into the VA to get over it. Haven't been into drinking since then, although I'll still buy for my friends and pretty girls.

I agree: NyQuil sucks, but it's what I have. Can't go back to the rack til the plumber gets done in unit 6. Then…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good afternoon to most of you. No, I did just get up;-)) Had to take the wife's car in to the shop this AM. Prepared for a stress test just in case while I waited. High overcast, nearly 60 today, may get filtered sun before sun down ;-)


----------



## darinS

Rick,

When my dad thought he was going to get sick, he would make a hot buttered whiskey, climb in bed, pull the covers up to his chin and sweat it out. Worked well for him, he doesn't get sick much. It's just hot water in a coffee cup with a shot of whiskey, a bit of butter, and some nutmeg sprinkled on top.

Oh, and to stay on topic, it was 29 here and foggy when i went to work. it's now 32 and mostly cloudy on its way to maybe 45.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I knew you were sleeping in late…..lol….That's ok…We don't have to post excuses on here…It is what it is..

Hope you got the esposia's car all fixed up…..Wouldn't want her to be stranded w/o a ride…Might not go over to well, or she'll take your ride and leave you stranded…..

Sounds like a good day shaping up in your neck of the woods, too….


----------



## Ken90712

Southern California 86


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> 
> I knew you were sleeping in late…..lol….That s ok…We don t have to poset excuses on here…It is what it is..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


That's right! We are retired and being lazy is the name of the game ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS…..That sounds like another good remedy for what ails you…..How does it taste..? 
Sounds kinda nasty, but hey, if it works, then I'm all for it….I don't eat butter, though….lol
I really don't think we have to worry about staying on topic…..We've about got past that…But you can still post your weather if you want to….I kinda like knowing what's happening around the globe….

Looking ahead for my forcast…We have a 50% chance of freezing rain on Monday, and 50 % chance of snow on Tuesday…..I told you guys it was coming…Just a question of when, and how much….
It's about 2:15, so it's about my nap time…Catch yall on the flip side…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ken90712,

Thanks for that S. California weather update…..Glad you could join us here on the bull sessions….We don't lie much….we just keep each other entertained with wild tales, medicial remedies, and aches and pains reports…..

And when we get ready for a nap, we just catch up later…..lol..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

My report is kinda beginning to sound like a broken record, and dawsonBob's….It's about 8:40 my time, and it's 21 degrees….Hight today near 52…A tid-bit of fog now, but nurning off quickly, and pretty cloudy…..A change is coming, though….The long range forecast calls for a 50% chance of freezing rain on Monday, and a 60% chance of snow on Tuesday….Looks like only a couple of days of bad stuff, but one never knows the outcome of weather….One of those "hide and watch" situtations….I'll keep you all updated….


----------



## dawsonbob

Right now, it's about 78, and headed for 83. About the same for tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,
I know one thing….my old bones are beginning to ache with this weather coming in in a few days….Back,too…

How you feeling today, bud..? I hope you're feeling better than yesterday..It takes time to get over the crud, so keep popping them drugs, drink lots of liquids, try to eat good, and keep your strength up as best you can…

Sounds like your weather is staying about the same…But where you live, it don't change a whole lot…..lol..It's warming up a little here compared to this morning….it's now 30 at 12:40, so we might hit 45-50…Don't kmow..


----------



## darinS

Afternoon all. 49 here headed to 67. Don't get excited, next week highs will be in the 30's and MAYBE 40's. Typical for around here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is nearly 60 here and will make it into to them today. We have filtered sun with high overcast. It will burn off and we'll get the real deal unfiltered by this afternoon ;-) No water in sight in WW. Must all be headed to San Diego ;-))


----------



## wseand

Afternon all,
Looking good today, around 60 but tonight is in the mid 20s, burrr. Forecast is mid 50s to 60s and 30s at night, with some rain early next week, a bit like , Ricks.

Bob,
Im with the NyQuill OD and sweat it out over a Spagetti Western, to cure my ails I love the stuff not sure why but I'll go through two bottles when I get the wammies. 
Dreaming of my Brisket I see, maybe you got the meat sweats I know I did. Last night had a mac and cheese over brisket sandwich, delightful. Hope you are feeling better.

Rick, 
I'm think my bones are having sympahy pains for yours, this changing weather has them all twisted in knotts….LOL.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris….Man, I feel for you having to go through all that crap with the ice and snow….You might as well move down South around my neck of the woods (not too close though), and get away from all that mess….We have plenty of Northerners here, and you d fit right in….). At least you d be done with them harse winters….We don t have anything like that here….
> - Rick Dennington


Funny you mention moving south. We are doing that in 2017. The plan is to head for Tennessee once my wife finishes her Master's degree.

Anyone ever move a workshop long distance?









This was last night. Had to remove snow from the roof as we are prepping for yet another storm Saturday into Sunday. But not to worry… TheRed Sox truck left for Florida today. The first exhibition game is only 14 days away,


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm just now getting back on for a few minutes….took the wife to dinner tonight, as it's her birthday…I always told her she was lucky to be born on Abe Lincoln's b.d. Had some good Mexican food, she went to the beauty supply place to get products for her shop, and then went ot Walmart for a ton of grocries…..I'm wiped out..!!

dawsonBob…Hope you're foing better tonight.. I notice dyou hadn't been on today, so I guess your down..

darinS, Bob (WW), and Bill….Thanks guys…..Bill….It's funny how them bones will let you know when a changer is coming…..Like I told dawsonBob….old age ain't for sissies…..

Chris…...You better hurry and get out of that country before you get buried in the snow….That's nasty, man…. Could be somewhat dangerous, too…...And yes….I moved a whole shop full of equipment and machinery when I moved from Tennessee to Arkansas….Of course I didn't get to take my shop, just what was in it….It took 2 semi trucks to move us here…..one for the house stuff, and one for my shop…Had to store my shop equipment in the garage till my shop here was built…It was piled higher 'n' deeper in there…..Moved here in September, and they started on my shop in December…My bass boat had to sit out, and both my truck and suburban…It snowed 9 times that year, and hasn't done that since…..Figure on a 18 wheeler..
Where in Tennessee are you planning on moving to..? I lived in Memphis for 20 years….Don't go there…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey ya'll,

Has everyone run off and left me here to post alone….? Where are you..?

For now, my report hasn't varied too much the last few days, but that's about to change in a day or two….

It was 19 upon arising, and it's still holding there…..According to reports, freezing rain, some ice possible, and snow afterwards…...Looks like a couple of days of the nastys….Plenty of grub, firewood….I'm ready for it…
I wish I had some of Bill's brisquit to chomp on…..lol.


----------



## sras

No worries on the Vancouver location guys - we're used to it! One time we had reps from a company visit us from the north east and their admin sent them to Vancouver BC instead of Vancouver WA! Took them an extra day to get here.

Nice and sunny here - should be close to 60


----------



## wseand

Morning all,
Got the coffe on and its 27 degrees outside, so I'm inside keeping warm. Supposed to be 60 something today, so cant complain too much.

Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm up. So far, so good. Might even survive…ya never know. Everything still hurts (even my hair), despite the pain pills.

No snow or ice to report. 83 and sunny again today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Steve,

You would think that a bunch of reps from a company qwould know where they are supposed to go…It's all in the PR…They just needed to log in some flight time, and make a few shekles for overtime…..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I've had the java on since about 6:30….The wife gets up about then, and I have it ready for her (and me) while she's getting…..I never have understood women..Takes them 2 hours to get ready, and men can be ready in 15 minutes….or less….Then we have to sit around swappin' thumbs waitin…and waitin'....and waitin….!!!

We're running on about the same forecast here, or close to it I think….Gonna turn sour though…Wait for it….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I glad to hear you're still kickin'.....How you felling, pard..? I hope better than the last couple of days..It takes a while to get over that crud….And you're old bod and bones will surely tell on you, too….Just continue to mend, and go out in that sunshine and soak up some rays….Work on your tan….That'll get you moving,,,,Need to thaw them bones…..get them old joints limbered up….


----------



## darinS

50 here right now, heading to 66.

Fortunately, my wife can be ready in 15 minutes or less typically. Advantage of being naturally beautiful


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

What can I say…..Some of us have it made, and some of us just have to wait….You silver-tounged devil, you..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey y'all,

Did y'all decide to take the night off, being it's Friday night..?

We drove into town and went for Chinese food..yummy..

It was chilly here all day, and it's 25 degrees now… Will dip a little tonight to the 20s…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was in the 60s, sunny to high overcast. Some cherry trees bloming 5 weeks early. Warmest winter on ever here in WW, it you could even call it winter ??


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris….
> Where in Tennessee are you planning on moving to..? I lived in Memphis for 20 years….Don t go there…
> - Rick Dennington


We'll be about 20 miles east of Nashville. I'd like to be closer to the city, (i really wanted the Florida Keys) but my wife wants to live closer to her family. You know the happy wife rule….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bob (WW),

It's hard to believe that the cherry trees are are blooming this early, especially this time of year….I figured they started in about April, like all others do…Don't know much about your weather up there, but that sounds unseasonably warm for this time of year…..That don't sound like winter to me…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Chris,

Glad to hear you're gonna get out of that cold climate….You said about 20 miles East of Nashville…Would that be up around Hendersonville, or what town…? My son and daughter-in-law live at Murfreesboro, about 30 South of Nashville off of I-24 Interstate….yep…I know what you mean about the wife thing….My wife would like to move back to Texas where we are originally from to be closer to her mom and sister, brother, etc. But I said no way am I going back there after living here in Arkansas for the last 13 years….I like the woods, mountains, and lakes here…....Too ugly out there…..and flat as a pancake….


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Hey Chris,
> 
> Glad to hear you re gonna get out of that cold climate….You said about 20 miles East of Nashville…Would that be up around Hendersonville, or what town…? My son and daughter-in-law live at Murfreesboro, about 30 South of Nashville off of I-24 Interstate….yep…I know what you mean about the wife thing….My wife would like to move back to Texas where we are originally from to be closer to her mom and sister, brother, etc. But I said no way am I going back there after living here in Arkansas for the last 13 years….I like the woods, mountains, and lakes here…....Too ugly out there…..and flat as a pancake….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Rick,

I've seen Hendersonville signage in the area. But it's starting to look like Lebanon area. My FIL is there and is pushing for us to be nearby in one of the new house developments. I'm a New England Yankee. I've always lived in old house. 100 years plus. Even the house we own right now is 148 years old. I love old houses. We are starting to consider building a new place but use plans for an older New England Colonial. Still got 3 years to make a plan. Just have to survive a couple more winters.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos dias, señors. I think that's Greek for "howdy, folks," but I won't swear to it.

Feeling a little better today. Going to try to get something done.

Going to be 83-85 here today, with no rain in sight. Thanks for the effort, WW Bob, but it just didn't make it down here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola, amigo…Como stau….Ah, mui bien,

See… I know some Mexican, too…I lived around them and went to school with them all my life, so I picked up their language…....Glad to hear you're feeling a little more up to snuff….It's hard to motor when you've been weak like that…Just take it nice and slow, and get your strength back….It'll take a few days….

Turned out nice today…it's 64 now, but come tomorrow, that'll all change during the late day… For the next few days, we're heading into the teens for highs, and single digits for lows…..Burrrrrr !!!!! It'll take it awhile to get here, but look out when it does….I'll keep everone posted on conditions….

You caught me just right…..I'm heading to the rack in a few to catch some ZZZZ's….Didn't sleep too good last night, and was up at 6:10 this a.m….Been catching up on my ipad messages and facebook from the family…..That tuckered me out…lol…So about 2:00 my time, I'm hittin' the rack for a couple of hours….Gonna take the esposa out to supper for Valentines Day….Boy, time you buy the candy, card, and supper, you've blown a wad of coins…..And her b.d as only 2 dyas ago…..I'm wore out just thinking about it….lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 18 outside right now with wind blowing up here in the rust belt. We've already got 5" - 6" of fresh snow today and it's not done yet. Low of -6 tonight and high of 1 tomorrow with a low of -13. Hopefully the snow will cut back soon so I can clean the driveway off.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

It's -3 and snowing like crazy….again….. expecting 8 to 14 inches.. This is getting old.


----------



## wseand

It was 70 and sunny here today, tomorrow 50 for the high. Monday/Tuesday freezing rain and snow. Winter is back.

Rick,
Went fishing out at Lake Bistineau, beautiful lake. Didnt get anything really just doing some Recon by Fishing. 
Possible going to Toledo Bend tomorrow, any ideas of where to throw a line in? I dont own a boat so it will have to be off shore… Looks like we are in for some weather Monday…???
Looking like a good season for Walking Dead. I missed most of the opener have catch it when it comes on again.

Chris, 
I bet it has tiring for sure, it woukd wear me out right quick. Sounds like your in for a wild one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

It's coming for sure looks like.. A pretty much the same forecast here, too.. Could get ugly…

On Toledo Bend: don't know which way you'll be coming in.. There are several good places to bank fish..I need to know where u want to try to go….there's Pendleton Bridge, Poly Gocho Bay, Indian Mound, and more.. Give me a hint….I'll try some more..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,

Man I feel for u having to go through that rough winter… You and bigblockyeti both… You guys be really careful, stay inside, and stay warm.. We got some nasty coming too, but not that bad…. I hope.. Can't mess with Mother Nature.. She'll turn on u in flash..


----------



## wseand

Rick,
Just looking to do a tour of the place, coming in through Mansfield hit the 191 start at the north end travel southward. I willing to go where you suggest. Whats best to fish for,


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill,

It's hard to know where to tell you to go…..You're coming from Shreveport down to Mansfield….Are u sure that's not Hy. 171 instead of 191..? I didn't find 191 on the map, but they don't show all the roads either…Once you hit Mansfield, you can take Hy. 84 over to Logensport and "scout around", OR stay on 171 to Zwolle, and even down to Many…Since you don't have a boat, you can bank fish about anywhere….Out of Zwolle, we used to stay at Wildwood Resort….Really nice place, and they have a fishing pier out on the point by the boat ramp….Randy ? owns the place….We stayed there for several years….But eating joints were too far away is why we moved….Now we stay at Bridge Bay Resort about 10 miles from Many. I think it's the same hy. 171 (?)....Across the bridge from LA going into Texas, they used to have a fishing pier at Pendleton Bridge…Bill, I don't know what you want to fish for, so it's hard to suggest baits and tackle….Give me a few more hints….lol…..I will wait for your reply…...


----------



## sras

Looking to hit 64 today - first time over 60 for the year…


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> I bet it has tiring for sure, it woukd wear me out right quick. Sounds like your in for a wild one.
> - wseand


Well, we have a break in the front. According the to weather guessers on the news, we have a couple of hours to start the clean up. From mid-day yesterday to about 2 hours ago, we got 17.5 inches. A couple more coming in tonight. Right now, my neighbor is doing his driveway with the snow blower. Hopefully, he'll lend a hand on ours again. Going to have to suit up soon and head out and start the clean up.


----------



## wseand

Steve,
Welcome to the 60s club, it tok you long enough….

Rick,
Was going to take 49 to 84 to 191, which looks like it runs alnog the lake. Im just going off what google maps says to do. Yes I let a computer tell me where to go, LOL. The 171 seems like a straighter shot, I'll look at that way. 
I have tackle for Bass, Perch, and Catfish. 
Thanks for the suggestions, I will send pics if I catch anything….


----------



## wseand

Chris,
Feeling a litle guilty here with all this good weather. Sounds like War, get reloaded for the next fire fight. I'm thinking your on the losing team….LOL. Hope the neighbor was willing to help. Keep us updated..stay warm and hopefully gives you all a cease fire soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Steve…..Ditto to what Bill said…..We won't see 60's around here for a while, with this mess coming our way….

Chris…...That is a lot of snow….I'd hate to have to shovel and blow that crap….I think I'd just stay in ,and let it melt…...

Bill…...So you're going out on Interstate 49, or some call it a by-pass…That's the way we go down once we leave Texarkana, then cross over towards Many, and down to the resort….. I'ts up to you as to how you want to go down…..roads are not too bad any directions you go….For bass, I'd throw some split-shot Flukes in Waremelon seed, Rat-L- Traps in red, or crawfish, If around grass, throw both the Flukes, floating 6" or 8" worms, and anything else you have for bass…Try all baits….lol….Catfish….doughbait, liver, minners, all on a three-prong #4 hook…..Perch….crickets, and that's all I know….lol…It ain't much, but hopefully a start….

It might be cold there, too….It was 12 or 14 here at home this monring, and the nasty stuff ain't got here yet, but it's coming…..Let me know if you "slay'em"......

I'll be heading in that same direction in about 16 days….March 1st…..I sure hope we have some good weather. Last years trip was canceled due to ice storms everywhere from Tennessee to Louisana and all in between.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> Feeling a litle guilty here with all this good weather. Sounds like War, get reloaded for the next fire fight. I m thinking your on the losing team….LOL. Hope the neighbor was willing to help. Keep us updated..stay warm and hopefully gives you all a cease fire soon.
> 
> - wseand


At times it is a war. We're surviving the battle at the moment. But we're New Englanders…this is what we do.

My neighbor did help out. As a matter of fact, he did the whole driveway and back stairs. He was done before I was even suited up. I just sent him a message. Once we get past this winter beat down, we'll have them over for dinner. Or maybe take them out.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris…...That is a lot of snow….I d hate to have to shovel and blow that crap….I think I d just stay in ,and let it melt…...-
> 
> Rick Dennington


Sadly, staying in is not an option.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris….it's good that your neighbor helped out with the snow removel…That was mighty white of him to do so…You may be New Englanders, but I think I'd switch over to Southern ***********************************….lol…Get away from all that moisture….You might should just him them over for dinner….Might not be able to go anywhere if another round is coming…..It's prolly easier for them to walk over than to ride on the nasty streets…..

I understand it's not an option to stay indoors…..If I lived there, I'd prolly be out shoveling and blowing snow, too….Can't just let it pile up…It could do more damage….When we just get a little bit (3-5"), I go out and shovel to get into my shop, so I get where you're coming from…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris….it s good that your neighbor helped out with the snow removel…That was mighty white of him to do so…You may be New Englanders, but I think I d switch over to Southern ***********************************….lol…Get away from all that moisture….You might should just him them over for dinner….Might not be able to go anywhere if another round is coming…..It s prolly easier for them to walk over than to ride on the nasty streets…..
> 
> I understand it s not an option to stay indoors…..If I lived there, I d prolly be out shoveling and blowing snow, too….Can t just let it pile up…It could do more damage….When we just get a little bit (3-5"), I go out and shovel to get into my shop, so I get where you re coming from…..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I don't see me ever being a ***********************************. I'm too ingrained in being a city boy from Boston. Born and raised on the streets of an urban neighborhood (Dorchester). I don't hunt or fish. My family background is North Atlantic Irish fishermen. Even lost my grandfather to the sea. According to my Grandmother, fishing is for making a living. Not a hobby. Then again, the same could be said about woodworking.

You are correct about not letting the snow sit. We have one section of roof that I didn't clear. We now have a HUGE ice dam on the edge of the roof. And a small drip of water on the inside of the back door. I think the melting ice on the side of the house might have found an opening in the chalking around the door trim. Not much I can do about it right now besides, keep an eye on it. The wall and ceiling aren't wet. so, I'll re-chalk in the spring.

BTW, I got a little laugh at your 3-5 inches… We don't even bother clearing that little amount. But, it's all relative.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris…..,

I understand about becoming a ***********************************…But when you're born into it, like you, we don't have a choice….That's like me moving up North and trying to be a Yankee….It ain't happening…lol. So I guess we are stuck with who we are…..And nothing wrong with that….Nearly all my fishing partners are Yankees, so what's a *********************************** to do if he wants to fish….!!! If I had to make a living at what I catch, I'd of been in debt a long time ago, and prolly starved to death….I have in the past made some denero fishing money bass tournaments, but no steady income…..Keep an eye on that drip….If could turn nasty…
I know, I know….3-5" is nothing to you guys, but it's rare we get that….Mostly ice to go with it…..I need a little trail to my shop….Speaking of 3-5"....we're supposed to get that starting tonight and into tomorrow…Highs are not high, and lows are really low…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mornin Bob (WW),
> 
> It s hard to believe that the cherry trees are are blooming this early, especially this time of year….I figured they started in about April, like all others do…Don t know much about your weather up there, but that sounds unseasonably warm for this time of year…..That don t sound like winter to me…...
> 
> - Rick Dennington


They are supposed to start about the first of April. One of the neighbors was mowing lawn today ;-( I usually try to put that of until April too! The weatherman had a graph of the warming winter trend on a couple days ago.

Nice in low 60s today ;-)


----------



## wseand

Rain, rain, rain, as far as anything else I couldnt decipher the forecast, cloudy with a chance of snow/sleet/thunderstorms. Your guess is as good as mine. Somewhere between 30 and 50 tomorrow with whatever falls from the sky….LOL Most likely a few cats and a couple of dogs. Probably the cat my dogs chased up the tree last night, its looking for revenge I am sure.

Rick, 
Made it to Zwolle by way of 49, 119, 117, 48, 475, 84, and what ever other roads are out there. I was really on a scouting trip. I did put in at Clyde's Crossing , Jolly Rogers, and a couple of others. Made it to Wildwood but already raining and cold so didnt put in. That does look like a nice place to stay, no one around there today, office was closed Atleast when I got there. I didnt catch a thing but enjoyed the trip. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bill,

Freezing rain, freezing rain, and it's coming down pretty hard…It started about 8:00, and supposes to continue till it's supposed to turn to snow…..Who knows, and who can say for sure what's it's gonna do….Just hope it doesn't start sticking to the trees, and breaking limbs like it has in the past….It gets a little worrysome when it does that…..Been there, and done it before, and it's scary…...8 days w/o power is no fun….Glad I got a rick of firewood put in the sunroom…..Right now it's 12 degrees and going down….Highs in the teens and lows in the single digits for a few days…..Buuuurrrr….

I'm glad you were able to get out and scout around for fishing holes…How long did it take you to get to the lake, and all the places you went to..? Not sure where Clyde's Crossing and Jolly Roger is…Not familiar with those…Didn't I tell you that Wildwood Resort was a nice place to stay….? I really like their log cabins we stayed in….The last time we stayed there, Randy, the owner, was adding so many more cabins, a pond, and gazebos, etc…..They have a lot of Oilman Tournaments there, and they like to stay there, so the cabins get pretty well booked up a year in advance….Did you see the fishing pier down by the lake..? Glad I could help a little…..I really like going to Louisana, for shrimp, boiled crawfish, and all that good Cajun grub….


----------



## bigblockyeti

-10 this morning and fortunately the new furnace is keeping up very well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

SNOW…SNOW…...It started rianing freezing rain, then it turned to snow sometime during the night, and is still coming down lightly now….Looks like we've got about 4-5" so far, and Weather Bug says a total of about 8" before it's through…I know to you guys up North like bigblockyeti, and Chris it's not a big deal, cause ya'll get lots more than that in your neck of the woods…..But for us **************************************** down South, we don't get that much…This is out first real snowfall of the year, other than a light groundcover last week…..My birds were having a hard time finding their grub, so I went out and cleaned the snow off..They are feeding up a storm…..It was 11 degrees, and still holding..By Wedensday, it'll dip to 4-5…..Now that is frosty…..Buuurrrr..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey bigblock…..Along with that -10, do you have any or much snow to go with that…? How much so far…?

Haven't heard from Chris yet, so don't know what his total is as of now….Sounds like about 8+ feet…???

Glad that new furnace is puttin you out some good heat….You need it where you live….lol….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got about five fresh inches on 2/14, maybe another 1/2" or so yesterday but nothing substantial in the forecast until 2/18 we could get another one to three inches, this is getting old, but not as bad as those in and around the Boston area.


----------



## wseand

Just cold and rainy here, I got a small creek going through the back yard. I feel for all you guys geting the stink of this storm.

Rick,
Jolly Rogers is some backwoods, *********************************** boat launch on the north part of the lake, figure you woukd know it, being the *********************************** you are. 
Clyde's Crossing is a small Pier just north of Zwolle, looks pretty new, just before the turn off for Toledo Bend State Park. 
Wildwood was real nice, that pier was a real beaut, the place seemed a bit empty but I would figure it isn't the season yet.

I have to say I'm a bit jealous of the snow your getting, I do lkke myself a bit of snow.
Not Chris's kind of snow though.

Yeti, 
Glad to hear the furnace is keeping the cold outside, -10 is a real threat. You keep warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Being a ***********************************, I know a little, but not a lot….And I'm not familiar with the Jolly Roger, so that should tell you something…lol…But now I'm sure I've seen Clyde's Crossing, cause we used to put in at the baot ramp down at the State Park…They have a big ramp where you can put at least 2+ boats in, plus a nice fish cleaning station (or they used to have).....As far as Wildwood Resort….It is kind of a slow time for them, and all the resorts, but come next month they will start to fill up with fisherman and vacationers….March is the start for them…
You can have all the snow in my yard…..But it is purdy…..Now they are saying about 8" total….Geeeezzz….
Nope….don't want Chris's kind of weather….That's just way too much for this ***********************************…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

All dug out, but the shop is still not operational. It's just too cold out there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang Chris,

That is a bunch of snow….I'm surprised you could even find the sidewalk….or the driveway…...Wow…I don't think I've ever seen that much…..I lived in Texas, and about 2 feet in 2 days was the most I can remember seeing….That's goota be 4-5' deep, and you said this was the second big snow…? I'm like Red Green….lol….


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Dang Chris,
> 
> That is a bunch of snow….I m surprised you could even find the sidewalk….or the driveway…...Wow…I don t think I ve ever seen that much…..I lived in Texas, and about 2 feet in 2 days was the most I can remember seeing….That s goota be 4-5 deep, and you said this was the second big snow…? I m like Red Green….lol….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Last report I saw was that we were at about 7.5 feet in 2 storms.

BTW, another 4 to 6 inches coming tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy.

I'll sneak in here to post, but after seeing the weather you're all getting, I'm almost too embarrassed to post. It's 70 degrees and sunny today, cooler than it has been for the last few days.

I'll suffer through it somehow.


----------



## wseand

Chris ,
Atleast you can still see your house and it's real pretty there. I do aprreciate the pics, now I can live vicariously in your world…...LOL. 
It's like watching all the Reality shows, Ax Men, Swamp People, etc….

DBob,
We just got some rain and cold weather here, so we both can revel in it a little bit. ~...

Rick,
**************************************** are so funny, went to the shooting range the other say. This one lady was still in her nighty and slippers, no joke, shooting a AR15. Got to love it. 
It sure is a nice area down there. It took about an hour or so to get there on the 117, which I took straight back to Shreveport. Now I need to do some fishing on the Red River and see if I cant get myself some Bass or Catfish. It sure is nice to have five lakes and the river within an hour of me.

Bill


----------



## oltexasboy1

45 and raining ,supposed to get down to 32 tomorrow night for a while. Have to convert my workshop into flower storage for a day or 2.


----------



## wseand

OTB,
Well you could turn into something worse, nail salon comes to mind….LOL
I do that sometimes when it gets cold too. Keeps the wifes flowers safe and no need to buy more 
We have about the same here, it sure was trying to nasty though. 
Looks like it passed us and moving on to the East Coast.

Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris….. My word….7.5', and more coming again….What can I say…I'm glad it's you, and not me…..lol..

Bob….I'm glad to hear you're still alive and kickin'...Hope you're about over your crud…How you feeling..?
Sneak on in here….we don't mind, and don't be embarresed….Right now, I wish I had your weather…Only about 3-4", but give me some sunshine and warm weather for a while….)..But ….it ain't over till it's over, and we may have another round coming later this week and wekend….I'll just have to keep an eye out my window, and let you all know…..

Bill…...Now don't be laughing at us ****************************************….Remember, you live in Louisana, where **************************************** are, also…Heck, we might even be kin…..!! **************************************** are funny, though….Remember, you might be a *********************************** if…...

old texasboy…..Don't feel like the only one that has to take care of mama's flowers….I put mine's out in the sunroom where I sit every morning and have coffee and watch the fowl and tree rats ….It's toasty in there….Sometimes we've just got to do what we've got to do to keep the esposa happy…..Cause I like to eat…........and have my clothes washed, and….I'll think of something else later…...

Well guys, I'm gonna settle back, grab some grub, and watch "The Bates Motel" on Netflix….Started it last night, and it's gonna be good…....Catch ya'll later tonight on in the morning…...!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Just a quick post before bedtime, and to catch up a little….It's 10 degrees out, and suppose to dip to 5…...No new snow, and I think it's out of here for a few days…..But more is supposed to be on the way….Talked to a good friend of mine that lives in Memphis, Tn., and they got a sheet of ice, but no snow…Also talked to my son in Murfreesboro, and the same thing….He said it was seriously dangerous out…..When this mess thaws, and re-freezes, it will be slick and dangerous to be out…..Stay in and be safe…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am beginning to feel guilty about our nice weather here in WW. They showed Boston on the news. It will take until June for it to melt! ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bob (Topamax),

You really should feel guilty…..We're under the gun here in the Ozarks with temps in the teens, and lows in the single numbers…The snow can't melt cause of the low didgits, but if it gets above freezing today, we might get a little melt…Still plenty dangerous and slick out, so we're sequestered, and the wife is stuck at home with me…...lol….Now they are saying more snow on Friday…..Now I kinda know how Chris feels up in Boston….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another gorgeous day there in WW. I saw that cold front dipping clear down into FL last night on the news ;-( Oranges may take a hit if this keeps up ;-( I'm afraid this early spring here will kill off the fruit crop. They have killing frost damage in normal years.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bob,

Yes sir…..It's cold everywhere…..We thawed out a little today,with some melting, but it's not going to last…They are calling for another round of snow here tonight (?), and Thrusday should be ok for awhile, but on Friday they are predicting a 50% and higher snow fall….Possibly another 3-5" possible…If you look at the news, it's just plain nasty from here all the way to New York…Like they say….Up North….Down South….and all in between it's just ugly….Thousands w/o power….I like winter, but sometimes I just hate it, too…..


----------



## wseand

Got to 40 today, not too bad. Still cold and lots of rain in the next couole of days. Didnt stop , me from fishing though. Went to Black Bayou and Caddo lake to scare some fish, didnt even get a bite.

Black Bayou around 5 tonight


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' everyone,

This is beginning to sound like a broken record, also…..It was 9 degrees this morning at 7:00, with a little bit of fresh snow that came in last night….Not much….More like a ground cover, but added to what we already had….It's just flat cold…..Suppose to be clear of moisture today, and now the sun is out and shining bright….but only 11 degrees….It's suppose to snow again tomorrow, starting with 50% and going up in %...

8" is predicted by the time it's over…...BUT…..when is it going to be over.? That's the question….Stay warm….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

Glad you were able to get out for a while, and wet a hook….It's hard to catch fish this time of year, especially if you're fishing from the bank….The fish are in their "winter haunts"....in other words, they are way down deep and just sitting there…not moving much….I have fished in 40 degree weather, and it's not much fun…lol….Here at home, and this time of year (if we even go out), we spoon fish at from 60-90 feet deep….That's where they are at…
I've heard of Caddo Lake, but not Black Bayou….I think Caddo is not too far from T.B…right ? We've talked about fishing it, but haven't yet….I sure hope this mess gets out of here by the time I leave to come to your neck of the woods there….Balck Bayou looks like a pretty lake, and the water was sure slick…no wind….


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

So, we developed a roof leak in a closet the other night. Turns out the ice dam is bigger then I thought. So, it's got to come down.

Roofers and contractors want an arm and leg. I think they are gouging people. Even out handyman suddenly raised his rates. So, I'm going out on the roof myself.










There are no snow rakes to be found anywhere, So with some PVC pipe and a board, I made one.










Worked pretty good too. Until I dropped it off the roof










What I didn't think of is where the snow landed. I then had to shovel out the stairs again.










BTW, we have 2 new leaks, but not in the areas that I cleared.
Modify message


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wonder how well a weed burning torch would do? It could work well, but depending on the BTU's it could be like trying to boil several gallons of water with a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Charis,
I can see where that much snow would cause a leak….You be extra careful getting on the roof….That looks like a decent rake you made….You just need to hang onto it….lol….Like you, when we lost power, there wasn't a generator, gas can, chainsaw, or anything we needed….They bought tat stuff up so fast, and I live 13 miles from town, so by the time they got more in, they were already sold out when I would call….Powerlines laying all across the roads, etc…..It was nasty…..$30,000,000 in damage, and around 6,000 poles down….Electric companys from across the states came to help restore power….my electric bill doubled….Talk about gouging….We were paying for Mother Natures destruction….Makes you mad….

I hear you on the gouging…..it amazes me that when something like this happens, people start trying that crap…..In 2009 we had a major ice storm here, and out of power for 8 days….It broke huge limbs out of the oak trees in my yard, and wec ouldn't even get out the front door….They were laying all in the yard and across the driveway….Tore gutters of my roof, but luckly no roof damage…..Some guys drove up from Missouri, and was trying to hire out to clear trees, etc…..They wanted way more money than a tree trimming service, and those were no where to be had, they were so busy….I talked them into half of what they wanted, and did the rest myself with my chainsaw….Needless to say, I got a lot of firewood that year…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Spent the better part of the day up on the roof. My home made roof rake did the trick. Hopefully all this work will solve one of the leaks. 



























That's the business end of my roof rake,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Roofers and contractors want an arm and leg. I think they are gouging people. Even out handyman suddenly raised his rates. So, I m going out on the roof myself.
> 
> - Chris


I heard real horror stories about that kind of activitiy when I was still contracting. Charges 4x normal during a wind storm or snow storm. Nice guys finish last ;( I never gouged. Probably should have, eh? Are my SIL and I the only two left that do not do it?

The weather has taken a dramatic turn for the worse today. High overcast in the low 50s !


----------



## dawsonbob

Until today I had never in my life heard of a roof rake/snow rake, for which I'm very, very thankful.

Sorry I haven't been checking in, but I've been at the VA yesterday and today. Got chewed out by a nurse in cardio for not getting a blood test I didn't know I needed. Ah, well, life goes on… if you're lucky.

We're only getting up to 70 here today. I kinda hate to even mention that, after reading what all of you are going through. I'd say "stay frosty," but it sounds like you already are


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,
Looks like that home made rake stayed the course….Sometimes you have to come up with your own resourses to get the job done….It sure took a load off your roof….That's gpt to be some tuff work raking snow…Thanks, but no thanks…..I'll take my 3" and be happy with it….lol..

Bob (WW),
It's good to hear you weren't one of the gougers….That stuff is uncalled for….Around here, we have mainly older retired folks, and these suckers try to take advantage of them when they know they can't afford it….Makes me mad…I don't put up with them…I tell them to hit the road…..But one thing I've found here…..People just work when they want to…..You never know if they'll show up or not….Amazing….

dawsonBob,
I had heard of a roof rake, but never seen one until Chris posted his….Do you know what a scythe, sickle, or a slingblade is…? Those are tools….lol….I'm glad I don't have to own a roof rake…..
Glad to hear you were at the VA getting chewed on ….I thought you had skipped out on us for a vacation…Hope everything is ok with the blood work….Hope your feeling better and getting over the crud…
Was cold today, but the sun came out and began to melt the ice and snow, but a serious cold front is moving in now, and will dip the temps to about 05 by in the morning….Looks clear tomorrow, more cold air, and by Friday, they are calling for another round of snow, and then turn to rain on Saturday….How much..? We just don't know yet…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I DO know what those things are, and I spent some quality time with them when I was young. When I saw Chris's photos I understood immediately what they were… tools from the Devil meant to torment people who don't live in Southern California.

I got the blood work done. Hope it's okay.

The darn crud is getting better, but still holding on a little bit. It doesn't seem to go away as fast as it did when I was younger. Hard to believe, I know, but there it is.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> Looks like that home made rake stayed the course….Sometimes you have to come up with your own resourses to get the job done….It sure took a load off your roof….That s gpt to be some tuff work raking snow…Thanks, but no thanks…..I ll take my 3" and be happy with it….lol..
> - Rick Dennington


It wasn't easy. I spent most of my time sitting on my butt. The literally laying over the peak to push the snow down over the edge. The great thing about just a piece of pine board was that as long as you down stroke over the shingles, the board didn't have enough lip to damage the shingles.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' yall,

I got a late start on posting this mornin, as I'm waiting for it to warm up a little more to get some more firewood put in the sunroom….Getting a little low, and with our forecast for Friday, it looks like I'll need it…...It was 4 degrees when I arose, and the sunroom for coffee drinking and birdwatching was nice and toasty….I forgot to turn the heat off….lol…But I'm glad as it dipped so low…..today looks ok so far, but it's supposed to turn nasty again…I'm prepared…..So….we'll see how good the weather forecasters are….I usually give it 50%......hit or miss…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I kinda figured you knew what them tools were used for, being my age and all…I used them too on my grandpas's farm to clear weeds along the turnrows of his crops….I'd bet most young people don't know what they are, and never heard of them…..
Glad to hear the crud is better…Takes time to get over it….Nope…..we don't heal up as fast as we used to…Especially with aches and pains, it just seems to hang on…..No wonder my back hurts all the time, and I'm stove up….lol….
And where you live, I figure you've never owned a snow shovel…I have one, but my hands don't fit it too good…..kind of like a hoe handle…..I like to lean more than shovel or dig…..!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,

Glad to hear you got the snow, or at least most of it, off your roof….I've been hreaing and reading about roofs caving in and collapsing from the weight of snow on roofs….That is seriously dangerous….You be careful…..Don't want you falling off and breaking something, or injuring yourself…..If anymore comes, you may have to give up, and pay one of them "gougers" to do it, just to avoid injury…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning (barely) to all,

I've been watching the weather reports, and I can only say I feel for all of you having difficulties.

It's 68 and slightly overcast here. That's down substantially from the mid to upper 80's we had last week. See, we do experience change in San Diego.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bob….

No difficulties here….Just colder than a frog's leg….It's only 19 degrees right now…Still have those 3+" on the ground, and it won't melt…just re-freezes….Suppose to get more maybe later tonight, and tomorrow, then turn to rain….I got a feeling it will be freezing rain and sleet, which means things will ice over again…..

Mercy…..You are down a little on your weather….If I lived there, I'd be out getting a suntan….

Wonder where our running buddy, Bruce (C+ Woodworker) has got off to….Haven't heard from him in a couple of weeks….I guess he didn't want to hob-nob with us about the weather, and other junk….


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Waddya mean, you'd be working on your tan? It's down to 67 out there right now; that's darn near freezing, and time to put on a warm jacket. It's going to be even colder over the next several days, if you can imagine that.

There's a ray of hope though; the weather girl said there was a chance of rain on Sunday. Then she spoiled it by saying the forecast made her want to laugh. I appreciate her honesty.

I don't know how you guys can stand it, having such strange implements as snow shovels and roof rakes, and actually needing them?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Oh yea…..When I have 67 degree weather, I'm usually out on the lake trying to catch the elusive micropterous

salamoides, soaking up some rays (well, at least my face, arms, and hands).....and sucking on coffee….The best place to get some rays is on the water….Living by the ocean, you should know that…..!!!

My wife uses the snow shovel…..not me…...She keeps it at her shop to shovel off the sidewalk so them old people can get in, and won't fall and hurt themselves….I told you, my hands don't fit them things….I'm lazy…..


----------



## wseand

DBob,
You listen to those VA nurses, they are mean when they need to be, sometimes when they dont.

Rick,
Caddo Lake and Black Bayou are north of Shreveport they are nice lakes and only 20 to 30 minutes from me. I was just looking around and throwing in to see if there was a crazy fish that might be hungry…LOL

Chris,
You should put that rake as a project, its wood so it meets the criteria…lol. Hope the leak isnt too bad, the hard part is finding where the hole started at.

Crazy weather here, been darn cold in the mornings, around mid 20s. We are getting rain and thunder storms Friday into Saturday in the upper 60s then possible snow Monday. Either way rain fron Friday night to Monday afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill,

I do listen to them: it's the most attention I get, nowadays  They're usually not mean at all, as long as you're doing just what they want you to do.


----------



## wseand

Rick,
Looks like this weather is aiming right at you, southern Ozarks are looking at ice and freezing rain. Whats the story on your end.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Sounds like you like to go to the VA just to flirt with the women…lol….Nothing wrong with that, if they give you the "right treatment".....!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bill,

Yep…..It's supposed to be heading our way any time….Just waiting around to see what's gonna happen…I'll keep everyone posted ….....


----------



## dawsonbob

I do NOT go to the VA just to flirt with the women. As long as I'm there anyway, however…

How are all of you who are experiencing extreme weather holding up?

Here it's down to a chilly 66 today. Brrrr…


----------



## wseand

Bob,
I call BS on that, why else go to the VA…LOL. You havent been to the El Paso VA, they are mean because they can, here in Shreveport nothing but wonderful gals. 
Its not bad here semi warm and rainy, Monday is supposed to get a ltlle snowy.

Rick, 
Im hoping for a little crazy weather, thats why I moved here, nothing to crazy but some snow would do. Supposed to be 72 here tomorrow then down in 30s by Monday. Going to a American Legion fundraiser tomorrow so hopefully the rain isnt too bad. 
Hope it doesnt get to crazy for you.

Have a good one all,
Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, Bill, you caught me lol 

We have some pretty nice nurses here. There's one that I like so much I'm almost hoping for another heart attack, so I can be on her ward. Well, I wouldn't go that far, but I do like her. They called yesterday to tell me that I'm approved for a new heart valve: maybe I'll end up in her ward after all. We have another who is into wood working, and cuts a mean dovetail. All in all, we have a great VA here… but I don't go there JUST for the women.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
Be sure and keep us poted on the outcome of your new valve…...66 and chilly, huh..?

I figured it was time for you to "fess up" about them nurses….We knew there was more than one reason you liked to go….lol…..But, on a serious note, we know that's not the ONLY reason you go….I'm glad you do have a VA that is close, and can take care of you when you need them….That's good news that you can get a new heart valve. Do you know when you might get it.? I hope you land on that floor where the nurse works that you like…..Flirt with her….ask her out on a date (if she's not hitched already)....You may have to pick between her and the woodworker….lol…Personally, I don't want a women in my shop messing with my tools and equipment…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

BUURRR…..it's cold here, guy…..Was 12 this morning, and it's only 20 right now….grey and very overcast, and looks like anything could break loose anytime….I'm on stand-by watch…!! That old fireplace is feeling purdy good today….Still have snow, and it won't melt cause it's so damn cold…..I'm tired of this already….But at least we're not up in Yankee country where it's really bad….That's why I live in the South…..Sounds like you got a couple of days of good weather coming….Sure wish I did…..But, come June-September, I'll be griping about the heat…

Have a good time at the American Legion tomorrow, and hope they make a bundle of coins…..

Been in the shop a little the last couple of days starting a couple of new projects….It's nice and toasty in there…..74 degrees….Got all my reels and rods cleaned, so they are ready to go….Next comes the tackle…


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, Rick, I feel so much better now that I've come clean and admitted my secret reason for going to the VA 

While I do like that nurse, she is, unfortunately, already hitched. Seems like all the good ones are.

So far, there's no date for the valve replacement. I'll have to wait and see.

I understand about not wanting women in the shop, but maybe I could just use her equipment :0


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I always suspected there was more than one motive for going to the VA….I know who's equipment you were checking out….!!! I always feel better once I've fessed up to doing no good…..NOT….

Sounds like the woodworker is you next step…..Ask her about her equipment, also….See what she has you might can use sometimes…..)


----------



## dawsonbob

We'll see how things shake out. You just never know…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey….One never knows until one trys…...

It's just about my rack time for a couple of hours as my back is acting up again, so I'll go incline…..

Stay frosty, and I'll check in later on…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey you all,

It's about 7:10 a.m., and I woke up to a grey, heavly overcast morning, with ICE hanging off of eveything….trees, powerlines, and anything else it could cling to….So far it's not much….only about 1/4", but it turned to rain sometime during the night…..I get a little unnerved when ice starts forming on eveything….It wasn't near as cold as it has been…..almost 30. As long as it just rains, that's a good thing, as it will melt a lot of the snow…..Don't know what's gonna happen, but I'll keep you all posted…..
I can tell when something's coming, as my old bones start to aching and I just hurt all over….Yea, yea, I know…..Being older has a lot to do with it, too…I hate waking up all stiff and stove up…..I'm not the only ones that can tell….the birds are feeding heavily while I drink my java…..They know it's coming, too….!!!!


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Hey guys. Woke up to 7 degrees this morning. The sun is shining, but we have another weather front rolling in tonight. Only 3 to 6 inches of snow, but right behind it is rain. I just couldn't keep up with the ice dam removal from the roof. So, I caved in… Sadly, I ended up hiring out the job. I called in our handyman/contractor. He spent 4.5 - 5 hours on the roof. Clearing snow besides the dormers, busting up ice dams and clearing away all the ice he could from the gutters. Not a bad deal for $475.00. So, now the roof is clear and ready to be covered (again) with the white stuff. At least now when the rain hits the snow it will have someplace to run off the roof. Instead of into the roof and house.

BTW, another reason for hiring the job out is that my DIY moments have been causing other damage.

This is our backdoor light. The large chunk of ice I chip off crashed right into the light. I really hope it's covered by my homeowners insurance. 









Happy times, boys. Just living the dream.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Chris,

I understand your dilimia….Sometimes you just have to give up and hire things done….That's me, with hiring a tree trimming sertvice when I need them….If I only had a real tall bucket to reach the tops…....But it's good you may not have to get back on the roof with your new rake…..I've used the same tree trimming guys for years, so the owner gives me some discount, since I've been a regular customer for years….It helps a little…..

Still don't know what our weather is gonna do yet….It sure looks nasty out, and right now it's just rain, but still freezing at this point…I'm hoping it'll warm enough to keep the nasty ice away…..About the light: Sometimes s%#& happens, and that's just the way it is….no one's fault…it just happens….Been there a time or two myself…..Are you sure it's DIY moments, and not those senior moments we get sometimes…lol…


----------



## dawsonbob

I guess it all depends on how you grew up, and what you're used to, but I sure wouldn't want to have to live in an area like you guys do. Ice? Snow? No thank you. I don't know how you do it.

It's overcast here, and a chilly 63 degrees today. Yes, yes, I know. 63 might seem warm to you, but it makes my old bones creak and moan. We have a chance of drizzle/light rain tomorrow: I'll believe it when I see it.

Everyone have a good one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

I came in for a bite of dinner, and I heard the whistle go off on my cell and ipad….been out in the warm shop getting some gear ready for my fishing trip coming up next week…I leave on March 1st…...

Finally got up to 38 now, and the ice and snow is finally beginning to melt some….It looks like we may be out of the woods as far as any more presip goes….But don't hold me to that….It could turn right around and come back and bite us in the arse…..Sure hope it's decent weather to travel in come next week….This has been kind of an unusal winter here in the mountains, but every few years it's got to show itself…I'd take 63 right now. My bones hurt, too…..and joints, and head, and back, and….well, you get the idea…..lol…


----------



## dawsonbob

Up to 38? It rarely gets down to 38 at night here, thank goodness.

I hope everything goes well for your fishing trip: bright, sunny days and unseasonably warm weather!

At 38, I can understand why your bones ache. As a wise man once said, getting old ain't for sissies


----------



## wseand

66 here, just got some down poors and thunber and lightning, with more to come, hate that thunder and lightning. Supposed to drop into the 40 tomorrow then 30s for the highs next few days, with snow and freezin rain. Not looking too good but not real bad.

Chris,
I hate hiring jobs out too, but I know there is things you just gotta let others do. Doesnt look like he stiffed you too bad, not a fun job. Now you be a little more of ease.

Rick, 
Glad to hear you got a bit of a reprieve from the nastystuff hope you dont get much more of the ice. 
The ten days forecast is saying in the low 60s for my area so hopefully the lake should be good too. But you can never tell with those extended forecast.
Like I said you are welcome to swing by if you have the time.

Have a good one all.
Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti

Warmed up to 32 here today and snowed another 3 inches, still coming down so we could have a few more by the time this round is done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day here in WW. 50s ;-) I saw on the news there are supposed to be 2 more cold blasts next week on the east coast. That ground hog must have gotten a real good look at his shadow this year!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all,

Well…...There's not a big change from the regular norm we've been having around here lately….So far, so good on the nasty stuff, Bill…..It was a little warmer this morning at 7:00 a.m…...It was 30 degrees, which won't last long, cause it's gonna start dipping again later….A low of 10 is forecast for tomorrow….And the long range forecast is NOT looking good from now till next Sunday (March 1st).....More wintry mix and snow is gonna hit us again, and mainly on Sat. and Sunday, if it holds true….That means I may not get to go to Louisana fishing if it comes in then…..If that happens, this will be two years in a row that we would cancel because of this lousy weather…..

bigblockyeti…..It's not surprizing about your weather in Ohio….That's typical stuff for yall up there…Just take precautions, and keep an eye peeled…..
Bob (WW)......The 50's aren't warm, but right now I'd gladly take that temp….All this next week, it's gonna dip down into the single didgits, and acouple of-'s…...It ain't over yet…....


----------



## wseand

A lot different here then yesterday, it is cold mid 40s, we lost 30 degrees somewhere. Rain soon then snow/sleet at some point tonight. I just hope it doesnt kill off the blooms from the plum tree.

Rick, 
I hate to hear you might not make it to your trip, it doent look good for ya, keeping my finger crossed.

Yeti,
32 ddegrees, must be that global warming…LOL. Hope it get a little better for ya.


----------



## wseand

Bob,
That ground hog needs to be retired, permanently…...LOL

Bill


----------



## wseand

Just looked at the Alert, they changed it from a winter storm watch to a warning, its not looking good, mostly sleet, frezing rain, some snow. Time to batten down and hang on.

Keep warm all,
Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

Sounds like you're all having some nasty, nasty weather. I can sympathize, but that's about all I can do. I can't send you any sunshine, unfortunately, because we don't have any either at the moment.

Nope no sunshine in San Diego for the time being. They say we have a 70 percent chance of rain tonight and tomorrow. Though I hope it's true, I'll believe it when I see it.

Only 62 and overcast here today.

Y'all stay warm and dry, y'hear?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bill,

Thanks for that update on your weather down South….It sounds like your weather has taken a turn for the worst, too….If it does that at your place, you can imagine what's it's gonna do here….

I agree…..They should put that groundhog out of* our*misery…..He's caused nothing but trouble…Yep….get ready for it….it's coming….I've got to put some wood up this afternoon…Since winter has started, I've burned nearly 2 ricks of wood…..But I still have a couple of ricks to fall back on….I think I'm falling now….lol..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
Like I said in my early report this morning, our trip ain't looking too prosperous if this crap keeps up…

Sometimes, no sunshine is a good thing…It can mean rain is on the way for some folks….I do hope you get some in your neck of the woods, as yall really do need it….70% chance is pretty good…You might get it yet..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

I'm hoping we do get some, and it's looking pretty good at the moment. They're predicting around a quarter inch in the next 24 hours. I know that doesn't sound like much to most of you, but at least it will wet the vegetation, so we'll be happy to get it. Every little bit helps, right?

I hope it clears up and you get your fishing trip. I know you're looking forward to it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Hey a 1/4" is a 1/4"......I seen lots of times when a 1/4" was a life saver….like out on our farm whe we needed rain for our cotton…...Be really happy if you get it….Go out, run around in it, and thank the rain gods..lol.

I hate to report we can't do that here now….In fact, I was on my way in from the shop, and remembered to bring in my brass monkey…....


----------



## dawsonbob

"I hate to report we can't do that here now….In fact, I was on my way in from the shop, and remembered to bring in my brass monkey……."

It's good that you remembered in time. Wouldn't want the little brass guy to lose anything because of the cold ;-)

Yep, 1/4 inch is 1/4 inch, and we'll be happy to get it, but we can still wish for enough to fill the reservoirs.


----------



## dawsonbob

RAIN! RAIN! GLORIOUS RAIN! Well, it's only been enough to wet the street, so far, but they say that real rain will be here a little later.

Many of you may be tired of rain, but we get so little here that it's a welcome event.

RAIN! RAIN! GLORIOUS RAIN!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry about the rest of you. 50's again, partly cloudy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

32 was a nice reprieve. Yesterday it got up over freezing again, long enough to chisel some of the impacted ice off the driveway. This morning it was -5 when I got up with a -20 windchill. High of 7 today and nothing in the forecast over freezing until 3/1.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

Bob (SD),

Glad to hear you finally got some much needed rain….Hope you got more than just getting the streets wet…I know you folks out there need it bad…..Ya'lls lakes are way low, and much rain is needed to put them back at a good level…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I don't blame you for bragging about that 50+ degree weather….I can't sat that about here in the mountains…..It just gets cold, and stays that way…..On a postive note…...Spring is coming….


----------



## Rick Dennington

bigblockyetii,

Up and down, up and down…..This weather is like a yoyo….One or two days nice, then BAM…right back where we started…..It was 11 degrees at 7:30 this a.m., and I'm getting mighty tired of it….On a good note: I went out to turn the heat on in my shop and it was 57 in there…..My shop is well insulated, and it won't take long to get it up to about 72-74…...

It was another fireplace burning last night, and it's gonna be for several days….It just won't let up….This is one of the worst winters we've had in a few years….More ice and snow is predicted for next Sat. and Sunday, with some more somewhere in the middle of the week….Highs in the teens, and single didgit lows….Spring is coming…..? maybe someday…..lol….


----------



## dawsonbob

I feel for those of you who are still getting their rears frozen.

It's 62 and overcast out here, and we got 0.18 inches of rain. Not much, I know, but it's something. They got over two inches up in the mountains, but down here on the coast, nada. More rain is predicted for… sometime.


----------



## baldric

Its 25 degrees c here in New Zealand, we are in drought conditions, cattle are being moved from the high country, to greener pastures with lowland streams, which also are drying up. I have 2000 litres of water left in the tanks, then we have to get a tanker load. We live in the winterless north, no snow in winter, maybe a mild frost.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today is a nice sunny day here in WW. Will be close to 60. This high pressure has brought with it lower nighttime temps. I doubt if I get much sympathy, but we had a heavy frost last night. Had to scrape the windshield this AM ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Baldric,

It's summer there, isn't it? 25c is getting nice and warm. I can sympathize with your drought conditions, as we're experiencing much the same here in Southern California. Good luck, and thanks for the weather report. It's always interesting to hear from other parts of the world, so feel welcome to report whenever you wish.

Bob,

I can sympathize with your plight. Had to do the same here a few years ago. The rain you sent finally got here last night. Wasn't much, but we appreciate your efforts


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob,
> 
> I can sympathize with your plight. Had to do the same here a few years ago. The rain you sent finally got here last night. Wasn t much, but we appreciate your efforts
> 
> - dawsonbob


You R welcome. It sure is nice not having a gray day every day this winter ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

That makes me smile, because I was enjoying the novelty of having a couple of grey days ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy from the Ozarks,

Alright, you yahoos…..Is all yall can talk about is the weather….?...lol….Actually, I guess that's all we CAN talk about…...It's cloudy, overcast, snow, rain, dry…..well, that about covers it all…...!! Not many changes anywhere….

dawsonBob…..."bout time you were waking up….)....I hope you enjoyed that dab of rain…I'd take rain right now instead of what's on the ground here now….Nearly 2:00, and it's only 22out, with grey skys, and a peek pf sunshine every now and then…..more then than now…..

Bob (WW).....Nope…..You get no sympathy from us…..You'll just have to live with it till spring…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

baldric,

Welcome to the "weather topic"....It's almost like the weather channel, except we ain't weather forecasters…We guess pretty good, but that about covers it…..Glad you could join our madness…..You sound like dawsonBob with the drought you're haveing, also….I think right now, I would trade my weather for yours…
Feel free to jump in anytime and let us know what's happening in your neck of the woods….We're always looking for new blood to join in on the gossip column…...


----------



## dawsonbob

We'll take what we can get out here. There's a line from Kipling's Gunga Din that goes "but when it comes to slaughter you will do your work on water, and you'll lick the bloomin' boots of 'im that's got it."

We're licking the boots of the rain gods, and celebrating when we get it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got into the twenties today and the sun hitting the southern side of the roof over the garage melted quite a bit of snow and made some pretty big ice sickles. As the sun moved west the areas of the driveway that were wet froze and I now have a skating rink.


----------



## wseand

Got about an inch of sleet/snow in the ground. It's been freezing rain and sleet since 0500 this morn. They shut down the city basically till tomorrow. Schools til Wednesday.

Nothing too bad but sticking to everything, supposed to keep getting the white stuff til midnight.










Dinner last night, stuffed home made bread


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I was away from the puter for a good while, and just now checking in….

bigblockyeti…...Hey, your house looks just like mine, with the snow and ice sickles, although we did get a little melting today with a little sunshine…..not for long, and it was 22 all day long, and 14 now here at 12:00….Fridged again tonight…...Damn…..It's just cold everywhere….I'm getting tired of this crap….

Bill…...Looks like you got that moisture you were talking about eariler…..We were clear of it today, but it's coming…..What's you got stuffed in that bread..? Can't make it out….!!


----------



## wseand

Rick,
Stuffed with, maple sausage, meat, cheese, some veggies, and an egg sunny side up. Tasty but my arteries are crying. 
The ground looks like shaved ice, everything else is covered in ice. 
How are your bones doing these days, bet they are crying like my arteries. ...lol

We got lightning with the snow today, craziest thing I have ever heard of. Supposedly it happens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Bill,

I'll tell you what….That stuffed bread really looks tasty, but it would ruin my diet, and harden ny blood flow, too…I've been on a pretty strict diet, and I can't eat those good grocries like that any more…I've lost about 35 lbs. and I'm fighting to keep it off….Except for the veggies, which I eat everyday, I would have to "el paso". I don't need to carry the extra weight, cause it's hard on my knees and my old sorry back….So I have to adhere to lay off the good stuff…...
After the ice and snow, did you get any more yesterday or last night…? We're still just like we were..Nothing new….yet…..But my old bones are sure acting up, and a little arthritis is making me stiff…I've been in my shop, and the concrete floor is telling on me..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

I had a brief moment of thinking it would be nice to get some of the extreme weather you guys get, just for the change. Got to thinking about it and, naw, we couldn't handle it out here. San Diego falls apart with a heavy rain: anything more would be disastrous.

We're back to 67 and sunny, again. No ice, no snow. Not very exciting at all, but I guess it's a good kind of boring.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bob,

You might as well get that thought out of your head, as it ain't gonna happen in your neck of the woods…Your state is not made for this kind of weather…Remember, it ain't New York….lol. You best just settle for the rain, which you could use more of…...

Cold this morning, but beginning to warm up nicely, with the sun out shining bright…But even then, it's still cold…...I'll take 67…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Went to town for grocries and supper…..Just checking in to see if any changes around the country had changed…..Not much change here…..Turned a little colder after dark, and a pretty heavy jacket was required tonight…...Maybe the lows are going to be a little higher, and the highs may get a little higher…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Not much change around here. It's dark (as opposed to bright and sunny), and overnight lows will be in the high 40's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is going to rain in WW tomorrow. Hope you stocked up on groceries for the next big winter storm back there!


----------



## wseand

Rick, 
I hear ya on the diet, I could probably lose a few myself but I only eat once a day so I make it a good one.

Bob,
I woukd like to live jn the Alaska's bush, so that is why I watch Alaska, the last frontier, so I remember what a bad idea that woukd be…living vicariously through the boob tube.

Cold as heck here and looking to get 4 inches of snow, at least thats what the warnings say.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to all,

Still about the same around here…..so far….But I think a change is coming by the weekend (?)....Prolly just in time for me to leave Sunday morning….I'm somewhat afraid I may not get to go, if this mess comes in like they are saying it will….It's a real pisser, as the same thing happened last year, and we canceled…....I'm waiting to see….

dawsonBob…..If you get up around 6:00- 6:30, you can see the light…It won't be dark anymore…lol….Did you get that low of 40 last night.? A little bit of change, huh…?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

Yep…....Plenty of grocries and firewood…..When these kinds of winters occur, I always worry somewhat about loosing power…It's not a big deal as I have a 7,000 watt generator and keep plenty of fuel on hand if it happens….Every winter I think back to 2009 when it was so bad…No power for 8 days, but we made it….

Bill,

Yep, it's somewhat of a struggle to keep away from the fattening grub, but I maintain as best I can…My main diet is raw veggies for dinner…..Maybe a piece of meat, and a couple of veggies for supper…I'm hongry.
Did you get that 4" od snow like they were predicting.? I sure hope that crap is gone by the weekend…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Rick, I went through the period where it was bright, sunny and warm, but then there was a period of cold and dark. It keeps doing that day after day, no matter what time I get up: am I doing it wrong?

It actually only got down to 50 last night, but that's chilly to me.

Today is a little warmer than yesterday, with a high of 68 and sunny.

Everybody stay warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bob,

I know what you're talking about…We've had days like htat here, too….Grey, overcast, then sunny for a bit, then back to dark skys….Geeezzz…it would drive you nuts goign from darkness to light….Some of that time I was in my shop, so I didn;t have to watch the changes….Then come in for a nap and wait for dark….lol.. I really don't think you're doing it wrong….it just might your location…!!

Down to 20 this morning, but warming up pretty good this afternoon…it's now 45, and the sunshine is melting the white stuff pretty fast, it seems….But it will still be a firewood night for a few nights..

it's about my rack time, so I think I'll go snooze, and rest my back some…..Catch yall later…...

I saw another thread on "weather reports" here on LJs….Seems we are not the only thread going…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it hit 71 on my porch, higher than expected for today. It'll be cooling off for the next few days, with rain on Saturday and Sunday (fingers crossed).

Time for lunch/dinner/whatever: I want to eat!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> 
> Yep…....Plenty of grocries and firewood…..When these kinds of winters occur, I always worry somewhat about loosing power…It s not a big deal as I have a 7,000 watt generator and keep plenty of fuel on hand if it happens….Every winter I think back to 2009 when it was so bad…No power for 8 days, but we made it….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


We have been without power here for 8 to 10 days at a time between Seattle and Tacoma a couple miles off I-5 ;-( So much for locating near civilization ;-)) All the tree huggers didn't want the trees in front of their house pruned. After a couple of those month long, billion dollar repair bills, the legislature passed a law making the no pruning tree huggers responsible for the repair cost of damage their trees do during wind and snow storms.

The snow here is wet, thick and heavy. Smashes the whole country flat! Just the weight on the lines brings a lot of them down ;-( After that law passed, the huggers were no longer anti-pruning ;-)) Power hasn't been out for more than a couple days since ;-)) ;-))


----------



## wseand

We definitely got the 4 inches, it snowed from 0500 to about 1400, off and on heavy from about 0900 to 1300. Incredible snow it was big flakes and heavy amount. Its going to be cold for the next couple of days then thunder storms all weekend.

Rick,
In your honor we made some homemade veggie soup, with some cornbread… I eat a lot of salad and veggies, cant wait til I can get the garden in. Love getting fresh veggies when ever I want.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that makes me shiver just to look at.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I know exactly what your saying about the wet snow and power loss. Been there a couple of times myself…It's tough, but somehow we always manage to pull through it…..I'd buils a big old hell-roaring fire in the morning, put the flatest logs I could find on top, and my wife would use an old iron skillet to cook the meals on those fires….Made "cowboy" coffee, and all we could do was bundle up next to the fire….Slept on pallets by the fire to stay warm…..We did ok…..That's the one positive about having a fireplace and plenty of wood….I always prepare for the worst in situtions, if I can…..It's called pre-planning…..lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

Man, your yard looks like mine did a few days ago….The snow here is about all melted now, but still chilly, even at 40 degrees with a light wind….We're still under the gun for more snow on the weekend….I sure wish it would hold off. If I get to come to your neck of the woods Sunday, it's still gonna rain and thunderstorms there…I looked at the Many forecast today, and it looks nasty in a few days…..That really sucks…...

I feel honored that you did that…..I really like veggie soup, but I'd have to passs on the cornbread….I miss it.

I was raised on red beans, cornbread, and taters, with onion slices….Hadn't had any in months…I miss it.. Not too high on lettuce salads, but I can gobble up them veggies….We can't have a garden here…..the deer and squirells and animals would destroy a garden…We've tried, but to no avail, so I gave up trying…I can taste that veggie soup now….I'll bet it was delicious….Looks like your animals are having a good time playing in the snow..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My wife wanted to gt rid of the wood stove long ago. after the 1 1/2 weeks without power in the winter, the subject never came up again ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' LJs,

Not much change here in the mountains…..yet…..About the same report as of the last few days…..Just cold mornings, and a little warmer daytime….It's 19 right now, at 8:30, and about 35 for a high, but the lows for the next few days will be in the low teens…..12, 10, etc…...The biggest threat (for me) is the snow that's supposed to come in here maybe late Saturday night, and be snowing Sunday morning when I'm leaving….I'm a little concerned about that, as I've got a 3 1/2 hr. drive to meet my partner in Little Rock….LUCKLY, we're taking his rig this year, so that helps.

Bob (WW),
When I lived in Tennessee, we had a wood stove insert in our home there….It had a 3 speed blower, and could handle logs up to about 24"....It put out sood heat, but only in the den and kitchen area….Not the rest of the house….I found out that heat won't go around corners….Glad I had c h & air as a back-up…..!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> When I lived in Tennessee, we had a wood stove insert in our home there….It had a 3 speed blower, and could handle logs up to about 24"....It put out sood heat, but only in the den and kitchen area….Not the rest of the house….I found out that heat won t go around corners….Glad I had c h & air as a back-up…..!!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Crack a widow in the stove room and in the cold room. It is amazing what natural convection and expansion of cold air can do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

It's 67 and semi-sunny here today, with rain predicted for Saturday and Sunday.

Rick, how's it looking for your trip?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey the two Bobs,

Bob (WW),

Thanks for the tip…If I ever get another one, which I seriously doubt, I'll keep that little tidbit of information readily available in the back of my head….It'll be the only thing in there….

Bob (SD).....As of now, things are kinda still up in the air as far as the weather and traveling….They're still saying snow Sunday, so I'll just have to wait it out till that day gets here in 3 days….I'm still skeptical for going…But even if I get to make it, they are calling for rain for the first two days….That's nothing new for us, as we've had to wait it out, also….We just run around the country, going to bait and tackle stores, Walmart, eat dinner and supper, and play dominoes….We've done it several times over the years….If it's not a hard rain, we'll don the rainsuits and go for it….Caught a lot of good fish in the rain…We ain't sissies, except in age….lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi all, Did everyone see what a beautiful day it was in Phoenix for the llama roundup ;-)) They finally caught Laney and Carnita. It was quite comical to hear the city girl on the Seattle news cast describing the action and speculating on what they were doing and what the should be doing )


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ga'day mates,

An old song reminds me of this morning…."Baby, it's cold outside"..... It was 6 degrees at 6:30, and frost on the punkin' everywhere…..Buurr…..It was even too cold for the birds, as they are just now coming in to feed…They always look funny when it's cold…..Got them feathers all blowed out trying to stay warm….The sun is beginning to shine bright, but despite the sunshine, it's just fridgid…....Don't remember what the high is for today, but it ain't warm by no means…....

Bob (WW)......I missed that news cast, as it must have been last night sometimes….We went into town so the wife could pick up some supplies for her shop, and then went to eat Chinese food. It's not on my diet, but then you don't see a lot of fat Chinese people…..Then went to Staples for a couple of items…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, weather watchers,

I did see the bit about the llamas. Pretty funny. I guess the big thing now is about the color of that dress. Seems like it doesn't take much to set the internet ablaze.

It's 66 degrees here. Mostly sunny at the moment, but clouds are rolling in. Rain is supposed to develop overnight, and rain through Tuesday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy dawsonBob,

I just got a notice that you're checking in for the first time today….Like I said, I missed the llama story, and I like animal shows…or stories…..So I have no clue what you guys are talking about…

Right now, It's looking pretty bleak as far as me leaving….More crappy weather headed our way….I'm still hoping for the best….Bob, you should of been here this morning…You could of got a taste of that cold crisp 6 degree weather we had eariler….Too much cold air might of choked you to death…lol…lol…Here it is nearly 1:00, and it's only 19…..I went out a little later to feed the fowl, and like to have gotten frost bite….Buurr….
Hope you do get some rain….Your neck of the woods was showing rain all over California….Cross your legs…..


----------



## darinS

We are finally getting normal weather here for this time of year. it was 1° when i got up and headed for a high of 24°. Low for tonight?? -1°.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks for the invitation, Rick… but no thanks.

I've experienced temperatures like that first hand. Nowadays I'll leave them to those of you who like that sort of thing ;-)

Yes sir, rain is expected, and I'm ready for it! They're only talking about a half inch or so, but that's better than nothing.

Sorry to hear things aren't looking good for your trip. It's not Sunday yet though. Maybe it'll get better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

Are you sure that's normal weather…? Don't sound normal to me…lol….But, considering where you live, I guess it's normal to you….My weather ain't normal these last several days….I don't care where we live, it's just flat-ass cold…...except for dawsonBob…...But his weather ain't normal to us, either…...lol…..)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi amigos,

Well….it's about 5:45 now, and about 4:30 it started SNOWING…..UGG…!! The latest weather update has it snowing today, tonight, Saturday, and Sunday….It ain't looking good ,ya'll…..Now it's sticking, and the temp has dropped to 14 degrees….Got a good hell-roaring fire going, cause baby, it's cold outside…..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope it doesn't get too deep! 50s and sprinkles here is WW. More news today, Spock dies at age 83. ;-(( The Enterprise will never be the same ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well the next four days are sup posed to be a mix of snow, rain, sleet ice and thunderstorms and not just in that order. Supposed to snow again Tuesday night after the thunderstorms. What a mess.


----------



## dawsonbob

I, too, will miss Leonard Nimoy. A fine actor.

It's down to around 61 here, with the occasional little spot of drizzle here and there. That'll be turning to actual rain overnight. We should get around a half inch by Monday.

I know that's nothing compared to what the rest of you are getting, but it's the best we can do here in San Diego. No, really, it is.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill M,

Your forecast sonds like mine…..Right now it's still snowing at 9:45, but I haven't heard yet of any ice as of now….But I don't discount anything at this point….Rain to sleet to ice to snow and then rain….This crap screws up everything…you're right…..what a mess….!!!

dawsonBob,
Glad you're getting the much needed moisture…...I'll gladly trade you mine for yours for a few days….But we have to take what is dished out to us…..We have no other choice, do we…?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

It is snowing like crazy right now…..It's about 8:40 .am., and it's really snowing big, huge flakes….Still 16 degrees, and it's supposed to do this all day, into the night, then turn to ice, then rain….I'm pretty well screwed on leaving in the morning, as it'll get worse before it gets better…..This will be two years in a row that it has did this, and I had to cancel last year for the same reason…..NO MORE PLANNING A TRIP THIS TIME OF YEAR….Sucks…The main problem is no so much leaving, but getting to my destination….It ain't happening….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Rick. Hasn't started here yet, but it will soon. Our local meteorologist has forecast hamster sized flakes.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill M,

Well…..The flakes here aren't that big yet, but they could be about the size of a half dollar….Been snowing since yesterday, will snow all day, and into the night, then freezing rain, turning to just rain….What a friggin' mess.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all. Well, I guess it's afternoon for some of you ;-)

I'm learning things about snow from you guys, that I never knew. The size of snow flakes, for instance: I always thought they were all roughly the size of a dime or a quarter, but you guys are talking half dollar or hamster size. Do they really get that big? Is that size flake unusual?

Here it's 65, overcast, with occasional drizzles. We're supposed to get real rain, but I won't hold my breath because I turn purple and pass out. Hate it when that happens. Just hate it, especially if I'm driving at the time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

I'm glad you're pickin' up on the snowflake gargin….You're never too old to learn, especially since you don't get to see any, or at least not too often…..You can only find those sizes of flakes like hamsters, and half-dollors here in the South….And no, they are not that unusual…just standard sizes…..(...

Don't be holding your breath and passing out…you might hurt yourself if you fall…and don't drive….I'd get out of your way if I saw you coming….A passed-out driver could be mistaken for a drunk driver…..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

finally managed to get through a week without a new snow storm. But they are talking about 3 to 6 inches on Sunday night. 6 inches is just a dusting at this point.

Have the insurance adjuster coming out on Wed to review our claim. We had roof leaks in the bedroom (means new roof is needed there). A leak in the kitchen, but the room above it was bone dry. We think the ice got under the siding and melted then worked it's way into the walls and traveled into the kitchen ceiling. The frustrating part is that we may have to take out the old 1800 tin ceiling we were trying to renovate. The frame of the exterior door in the kitchen was warped out of square from water in the walls. The back door light got sheared off the wall when a large chunk of ice fell and hit it. The wrap around porch had leaks and we ended up with ice puddle on the enclosed porch. And last but not least, the front screen door was ripped off by the wind.

I think we are well about the 1 thousand delectable. Might as well use the insurance for what it for.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

I make noises like I've never seen snow, but I did see some as a child, then saw quite a bit of it in the Marine Corps during cold weather survival training, spent a winter in Maine where I saw a lot more of it, then camped in it at one point up around Flagstaff. I have seen snow, but the flakes have all been relatively small-the size of a dime or a nickle. I would dearly love to see some large flakes (for about 15 minutes: no sense overdoing it).

I don't really hold my breath for much of anything, because I really would pass out. Not a good thing at all. The passengers in my car would start screaming, and I just hate the noise they make.

Chris,

It's good you had a respite for awhile, but it sounds like the damage has already been done. Hope you make it through the rest of the winter without more damage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear some of you are snow bound. At least you can be thankful it isn't silver frost. We have only had it a few times here in WW, but Portland, OR is famous for it. It is freezing rain that covers everything ;-(( There ain't no shoveling it out of the way ;-((

NIce, about 55 and sunny here in WW.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, I do believe we have another spammer in our midst.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Don't open that crap from that harkia person…..I'm like dawsonBob…..it's spam, and if you open it, no telling what all we might get into…..Just let it pass, and maybe Cricket will delete it. I can't figure out how to….just flag it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it's about 24 hours late, but it's starting to rain. Real rain, not just drizzle. Hope it keeps up for awhile.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy yall, and mornin',

Got up this morning to ICE….After it quit snowing, in the wee hours of the morning it started sleeting freezing rain, and turned to ICE….Everything is iced over, and it's slick as a ribbon…I stepped out the sunroom to take a look see, and almost slid down….It's seriously dangerous out…..Everything is shut down, and nothing is moving…no traffic down my road….Only thing moving is the birds coming to the feeders, and the feeders are iced…It's supposed to warm up to 40 degrees today, and start melting this stuff, and continue to warm up the rest of whe week…..We'll see how that plays out…..It was 22 at 7:00, and now it's up to 30….so it might happen….No sun yet, and grey dark skys…..

On a good note: We were able to reschedule our fishing trip until next week….YEA….So now I'll leave on March 7th, and return on March 14th….YEA YEA…..With this ice, I'm really glad I didn't try to go….HAPPY DAYS…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (SD),

It's good to hear you are finally getting some much needed rain…..Hope you're feeling ok….My old bones have really been acting up since this last round of nasty weather…..and my joints are aching, too….I feel old and stove up when it's this cold and wet…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Sorry about your trip today, but glad that you'll get another chance next week.

Yep, these old bones are aching too.

It's still raining, off and on (mostly on, thank goodness). We really need it. Around here, because of the drought, there are severe water restrictions. You can be fined several hundred dollars for watering your lawn, for instance, so it's nice when Mother Nature does it for us. Besides, I like it after a rain, when everything seems clean and green.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick, I missed where your fishing trip was. Where was it?
We got about 5 1/2" of snow that ended with some freezing mist in the wee hours. Plowed the long drive with the tractor and then played in the snow with the whole family. They say a bit of sleet coming this afternoon and then rain and warm temps Tuesday, before cold and snow again Tuesday night and maybe Wednesday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Yep…We lucked out on getting to go next week….I guess the fisherman down there were a little afarid of the weather, so not as many bookings…We've been there for years, so they always give us a break…..It'll be warmer next week for sure when I leave, and a lot warmer there…..I hope….But we always get rained on….Glad to hear about the rain…The lakes around there sure need it, and by the way, it ain't nowhere close to green here…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill M,

We go down to Toledo Bend Resivoir on the Texas / Louisana border for a week of bass fishing….Been going since 1986, and I have only missed 2 trips out of that time….From here where I live to down there is about 9 hours…..Of course I had to cancel because of the snow and ice, but got another chance to re-book next week…
It's around 34 now, and the ice and snow are melting….But looking at the forecast, they are saying another round of snow on Wednesday (?)....As long as it's out of here by next Saturday, I can live with it….That freezing rain was slick on top of the snow….I just stayed in and watched it melt….:loll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate to miss any kind of fishing trip for any reason. Have fun next week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone,

I'm somewhat late with my latest report, as I was out of pocket yesterday and last night….It looks to be a nice day with highs in the 40's….A somewhat sunny morning so far, and NO snow or ice…...Yipee…It's supposed to snow again Wednesday for only a day, and as long as it's gone by next Saturday, that's fine….The rest of the week is shaping up to be ok after that…..I'm ready for a little Spring action, cause I'm tired of winter…..

Bill M,

I'm the same way on missing trips, especially when we already have it planned, and the weather hampers your plans….And fishing trips are postponed or canceled….I understand things happen, and circumstances change, but I still hate it….Sometimes it works out…..sometimes it don't….I might of lucked out this time…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, y'all,

It's 58 and raining off and on here in sunless San Diego. I'll be glad when it warms up again, but we really do need the rain. The lakes and reservoirs are really low around here, and this rain should help a little.

Rick, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your fishing trip.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya Bob,

Glad when it warms up….? That tickles me, cause I'd take 58 right now, and let it keep on climbing…Nothing like getting a good soaking rain, then add a little more steady rian, then eventually a good hard rain….All combinedf to put more water in the lakes….Here on our lakes, I talked to a Forrest Ranger, and also a Corp of Engineer Ranger, and they both said the same thing…..One inch of rain makes the lakes rize one foot…..They try to keep our lakes at the same level all year, because of the river not far from me….It's one of the most popular rivers in the country for trout fishing, and people flock to here to do just that….year round…...

Speaking of water:.....It's supposed to rain here tomorrow, and ice and snow again on Wednesday….again…But only for one day is what they said….So, it should be outta here by Saturday…


----------



## dawsonbob

Hey, Rick,

It all depends on what you're used to, I guess ;-) To us, 58 seems cold. Brrrrrr! Have to put on a sweat shirt instead of a T-shirt.

Like I said, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you trip.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I know exactly what you mean….I'm wearing a heavy denim long sleeved shirt as I write this….. It's cold.

I can see where that would be cold to you, when you're used to higher temps…..

Keep them fingers crossed…..I think it might work…It's about my rack time, so I'll sign off for now…later, pal…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 55° and rain tomorrow and then snow 3" on Wednesday.


----------



## Bobbal

Been like that for weeks here. I work outside regardless of weather conditions. Retirement looks better every day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill M.,

Now that's some crazy weather, to my way of thinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, that's a St. Louis winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Yep, that s a St. Louis winter.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Remind me not to go there sometime.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 50 s here in WW. Glad you are getting to go fishin' Rick ;-) Sorry to see the piles of snow in Boston on the news, Hope this is not a year without a summer in New England! ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all u LJs,

Sounds like from the post of you last 4-5 gents, the weather is still nasty, or in a holding pattern; depends on where you are, I guess….It's 30 here this morning in the Ozarks, but supposed to rain today, and then some ice and snow tomorrow or Thrusday….Just as long as it's gone by Saturday morning when I leave…....

Looks like we have a new player in our weather game….Welcome Bobbal….Glad you could join us on our weather journey….talk about whatever you like on here as we all do….Just no politics or religion, please…

Bill M,

I'll prolly get the same stuff you're gonna get up in St. Louis…I wish it would pass us both by….

dawsonBob…..Our weather has been crazy, but we have to put up with the madness no matter what it does…...It ain't over till it's over….I'm ready for it to be over…..)...Those folks up in New England are sure catching it…Talk about wanting it to be over….I'd be sick of that crap a long time ago…..
Bob (WW),
You're a little ahead of us down South here as your weather goes….But stand by…..we'll catch you soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning to all, and to all a good morning,

It's going to be 62 and partly sunny here today. We got a little over an inch of rain out of this storm, with snow in the mountains.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

An inch is good. Sure beats none at all, huh.? Somethings coming…I don't know what yet, but my old bones and joints are really "hollorin" this morning. That's *********************************** talk for really " smartin".....All stiff and stove up…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Yo, Rick,

Yep, an inch is better than nothing, but we still need more.

I'm off to the hospital at UCSD for some special kind of look at my veins. BBL (be back later).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I agree…...more is better. Go get them veins seen about….Keep us posted on the outcome…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The tulips in the Skagit Valley look like they will be a month early. They say unless March is very cool they will be pretty much gone by the time the Tulip Festival starts on April 1st. Guess that will teach them to start anything on April Fools Day, eh? ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

I like tulips, maybe because my grandmother always had them.

Okay all, I did set out for UCSD to have a transesophagel echocardiogram (go ahead, say it three times fast. I'll wait) done, but they called me on my cell to tell me it was canceled. Thanks, Doc. I was almost there when they called.

Oh, well, I have plenty to do.


----------



## darinS

12 degrees and snowing here, on our way to 19 for a high. Wonder how much will fall and how much of it I will have to shovel.

That's what I get for living in the north (sort of).

Hope everyone else is staying warm today.


----------



## dawsonbob

See, Darin, that's why I like living in the South (Southern California, that is).
Sister-a California girl all her life-just moved up your way (Sheridan, Wyoming). Says she loves it up there, but it's a little chilly. A little chilly? 19 degrees for a high is more than a little chilly; that's cold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

47, cloudy and rainy now. Supposed to start sleeting and freezing rain late tonight and be all snow tomorrow. I work in the north end of the county where we are supposed to get 1-3", but home in the south end should get a bit more. Guess I'll see when I get home Thursday morn. How much for you Rick? It's weird that our winter didn't really get started til February and now it keeps coming.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's 66 on my front porch right now. Rain has stopped. It should be back in the high 70's by this weekend.

We used to have a weatherman here in San Diego, who used to say about our weather: "Spring comes in Summer, Summer comes in Fall, Fall comes in Winter, and Winter not at all." Most years, that's been true: not sure about this year though-it's been kind of weird.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob,
> 
> I like tulips, maybe because my grandmother always had them.
> 
> Okay all, I did set out for UCSD to have a transesophagel echocardiogram (go ahead, say it three times fast. I ll wait) done, but they called me on my cell to tell me it was canceled. Thanks, Doc. I was almost there when they called.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Tulips are awesome in a 40 acre field ;-)
What do you mean say transesophagel echocardiogram 3 times fast? How about once slow for starters ;-) I could have been a Dr if I could have figured out how to say the words.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! That makes two of us, Bob, but I'm learning them, one garbled mouthful at a time ;-) If I were only eleventy-seven years younger, I could go back to school. I could be someone. I could be a contender.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all you weather mongers,

Well…. The nasty is here, or it's coming. It started raining here about 4:00 while I was taking a snooze, according to my esposa….Suppose to rain, then start sleeting, feezing rain, then snow….It's only 50 degrees now, but watch out !!!!!!. The weather man said we would get all that's happening, or gonna happen…We're supposed to get a few inches of snow, but it's hard to tell….Looks like most of it's gonna be on a line North and South of Little Rock by Thrusdays end….The direction I've got to go Saturday…If it does happen, I sure hope it's melted by then….Don't know what we will get here at home, but it might turn nasty….Holy crap…!!! Stand by, and I'll keep you updated as it develops….

Bill M,
Stay warm as you can if you have to be out fighting fires, or on call to do so….Sounds like me, you, and darinS are the worse case scenarios for nasty weather….Them two Bob's are safe…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick. They're saying 2-4" of snow and maybe a bunch of sleet first starting around 3am. Yeah, this 37' long ladder truck that weighs 54,000 lbs does not do real well in the snow. If it's real bad, we will leave it at the station and take the pick up truck on EMS calls, but no choice for fires. We can put front cable chains on it and it has chains for the back that come out with the press of a button. There's an arm that drops down with a little wheel that rides on the inside edge of the tire and it has lengths of chain attached that are flung out in front of the tire and the truck drives over it providing traction. This storm appears to affect a lot of LJs that I know.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Batten down the hatches! Sounds like a nasty one coming in. I do hope for your sake that it's all melted by Saturday morning. You've waited patiently for your trip: hope it works for you.

Good luck to you, too, Bill. Your job is dangerous enough without brutal weather.

We two Bobs are lucky to live where we rarely get super nasty weather, thank goodness!

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. I must confess, I do like the snow, skiing and all that. Just don't enjoy being at work for it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just as long as your engine doesn't go skiing, you should be alright.

When I was in the Corps I loved getting my guys out when the weather was filthy: the filthier the better. The saying was "if it's not raining, it's not really training." For what you do though, filthy weather is the last thing you need.

Nowadays though, I'd rather watch it through my window. I'll admit it: I'm a wimp.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rick,
> 
> B
> 
> We two Bobs are lucky to live where we rarely get super nasty weather, thank goodness!
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.
> 
> - dawsonbob


yeah, we just hang out waiting for earth quakes ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

That's so very true, but none of them have killed us… yet ﻿﻿;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We are due for the Continental Shelf to drop 3 or 4 meters when the Jaun de Fuca plate breaks off ;-( I hope it is after may days!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

I had to look that one up. Seems like the last big movement was around 1700, and was around a 9 on the holy-crap-nastiness-meter. I'm with you - I hope it's after my time, too. A drop of 4 meters would be devastating even if it happened over time: A sudden drop would be completely devastating.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I figure they will feel it in Cheyenne!! Boise will probably have a few houses tipped over. Gonna make everyone wish they could trade for a little ice and snow every year ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well they just upped the risk rating for the New Madrid fault. It may be Missouri that's dropping.


----------



## dawsonbob

And I live on the Rose Canyon fault, and not that far from the San Andreas fault. With all those faults, it could happen almost any century… or tomorrow. Since I can't fight it, it makes me want to go hide under the covers. Naw, there's a good movie to watch. I'll hide tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have known about this for years along with the top of Mt rainier caving and sending mud flows down all the river valleys 35 feet deep at 55 mph. I don't worry about it, Just need to know what is going on if?? Hate to be caught by surprise wondering what the heck happened ;-) When the 6.8 2001 Nisqually earthquake hit, I thought this is about enough of this before it ended and it was only about 30 seconds ;-) Can't imagine about 5 minutes of a # 9 or 10 ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

I hardly ever give Mt. Rainier a thought, but brother, I do think about earthquakes and tsunamis. I've never actually experienced a tsunami, but I've experienced a lot of earthquakes in my time. I'm not looking forward to another big one. Had enough, thanks. Once you've been through a 7 or 8, you never want to do it again.

Can I get an amen?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Amen! They think Mt Rainier was 16000 feet in 1700 before the quake. The top 2000 feet caved into the magma chamber. All the ice and snow melted and mud boiled out and down all the river drainages off the mountain. So, if in WW and it shakes like never before, your first concern is to get 100 feet above the river bed. They think Puget sound may drop as much as 100 feet. The resulting tsunami may b e as deep as 55 feet when the water rushes back in.

Anyway, getting cold here tonight! down near freezing. May have rots ;-( I doubt anyone feels b ad about that ;-)) WE will have sun again tomorrow up to about 50.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you woodheads,

RAIN…..RAIN….RAIN..That's all we have going on at the moment….It started here last night around 8:00 p.m., and hasn't let up yet. The forecast is still calling for freezing rain turning to snow, but right now just rain..All this mess is supposed to be out of here by 6:00 a.m. tomorrow, and clear sailing ahead….BUT, one never knows how's it's gonna turn out….If it just continues to rain, that's ok….I'll just keep an eye out the window and pass along further details…Thrusday-Sunday is looking ok….If I can just have good travel weather, I'll be happy…!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW) and dawsonBob,

Ya'll talking about earthquakes and such made me think of when I lived in Memphis, Tn. we had a slight tremor one day back in the middle '80's…..That area is situated on the New Madrid Fault Line, and on up into Missouri. I was in my shop one morning, and it shook the whole shop slightly for just a few seconds…..At first I thought it was an explosion, but later that evening it was on our local news…..For an instant, I thought one of my machines had blew up….Shook me up so bad I had to have another cup of joe…then another, then another, till the whole pot was empty….(


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

Okay, that's got me beat by a mile. All we have here are tsunamis, which haven't happened in over one hundred years, and earthquakes, which happen all too often. We're waiting for "The Big One," which they say is coming… they just don't know when.

I've read about the New Madrid fault. If I remember correctly, a quake there in about 1812 actually caused the Missouri river (or was it the Mississippi river) to change course.

Rain's gone for awhile. It'll be 68 and sunny here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok guys, here's the latest,

Like I posted eariler it was raining,raining, and raining.. It was just rain until about 10:30, and then it turned to freezing rain, and then it turned to ice…..Stayed that way until just a few minutes ago (about 1:15), and now it's snowing, and snowing hard…Flakes as big as quarters, and really coming down….So we've had a plethra of different weather today….My wife went in to do customers hair, and I called her and told her to get home…now. She slipped and slid home on that ice….I have 4 wheel drive in our Suburban, but it does nothing on that mess..Luckly she made it home w/o incident (her shop is about 5 miles form home). So now we're snuggled in the house, watching it snow, and I'm going for my sack time in a few…It may be 3-4 inches deep time I roll out…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we got very little of what they forecast. Maybe a half inch here at work and probably an inch at home.


----------



## darinS

You guys talking about quakes cracks me up. I have a caldera just about 300 miles from me. If that things blows…........

Frightening part is that they have been saying it is overdue. If you don't hear from me, that could be why.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Snowing yesterday here in Scotland, and my bum's cold LOL .
Anyway it seems to be thawing a bit today. Hopefully my old bum will defrost LOL .Otherwise nice and bright clear , and some sun too. Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There are a series of calderas that formed the Snake River Plain. It just happened to get to Yellowstone by the time we got here ;-)) The whole west is a geological time bomb! Fortunately, the timer is set in hundreds of thousands of years ;-)

I didn't lose any sleep because of it last night. Slept really well. The sun is out beaming from ear to era, or at least I am.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's still coming down hard….Looks like it's about 2-3 inches deep now…..And more coming…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Well, I think the snow may be over for a while (I hope )...It started here yesterday morning, iced and snowed all day, and into the night until about 10:30 or so…When it finally quit, we wound up with about 5--6 "...But the plus side is that now the sun is out, the snow is beginning to melt some, and should continue to melt as the days warm back up. When I got up at 7:00, it was 12 degrees…it's now 24, so it's working….Now if we can just get the boys to plow the roads I might be ok for leaving…..

You guys don't let our thread die, and keep it alive and going..We've worked hard to post this crap..lol…)


----------



## dawsonbob

Top 'o the mornin' to y'all,

Rick, it's beginning to sound like you may make it after all. Still sounds cold, though.

Alistair, welcome aboard. Always good to hear from that side of the water.

Bill M., so, what you're saying is you didn't go skiing in your truck? It's much more fun when you ski at home.

Bob, much like you, I didn't lose any sleep worrying about such things. Plan to be long gone before any of that happens.

It's back to 74 and sunny here. Actually, our normal average high for this time of year is only around 66, but we've had a couple of fairly warm winters recently. No, I am NOT complaining.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Yes…..We have melting. It's melting pretty fast with the temps now near 40, and the sun is out shining bright. I'm still concerned about the roads I have to travel to get to my destination. Even w/o the ice and snow, I've got to go 140 miles of nasty, curvy, switch-back roads through the mountains before I hit flat country. I can handle that, as I've done it numerous times. With todays melt, and tomorrow's, I think I might be in good shape.

On another note: I'll be carrying my phone and iPad, but where we stay I'm pretty sure we won't have Wi-Fi, so I may not be able to keep up on LJs. I called and asked down there. They have it in the office, so I might just have to go there, and sit on the front porch to use it….lol. Won't know till I get there…

dawsonBob…Yep, I think so, maybe..Yes, it's still cold here, but will be warmer way down South.. I'll be going down to wseand's neck of the woods….


----------



## dawsonbob

The further South you go, the warmer it gets…with any luck 

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## darinS

We're warming up here. Going to be a nice, balmy 36°. Won't know what to do with that warm of weather.


----------



## dawsonbob

You call that balmy, Darin? If you came out here, you'd call it unbearably hot, I suppose.


----------



## roman

Im so tired of winter


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! That's great, Moron!


----------



## roman

- 45 every single day for months, snow removal, blinding squalls, fingers that get cramped from the stress of driving through the unknown winter blow outs, white outs, batteries that die, exhaust and intake pipes that control hot water and heat buried, more digging, frozen water lines and fixing homes where poor skills leave empty wallets that are soon filled with the promises of spring

Winter can be lucrative as it has a profitable way about it, said no home owner ever : )


----------



## dawsonbob

> - 45 every single day for months, snow removal, blinding squalls, fingers that get cramped from the stress of driving through the unknown winter blow outs, white outs, batteries that die, exhaust and intake pipes that control hot water and heat buried, more digging, frozen water lines and fixing homes where poor skills leave empty wallets that are soon filled with the promises of spring
> 
> Winter can be lucrative as it has a profitable way about it, said no home owner ever : )
> 
> - Moron


And people choose to live in that? There's just no accounting for taste. You're all masochists.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening gents. Very little snow yesterday, but enough to have my sone out of school for 2 days. Big warm up coming over the next week. 60's this weekend. Perfect for spraying poly on a big bed I'm making. Then they say it will get real cold again at the end of next week. High was 28° today, but it was sunny so a lot of the ice melted from my driveway. 
Good luck Rick. Getting there and in the fishing.


----------



## roman

the last time winter was fun


----------



## dawsonbob

Moron,

That doesn't look like a winter shot to me.


----------



## roman

lots of winters in some places don't get much rain, ....nothing more then a frozen desert with not a drop of rain and by the time the stanley cup is decided which happens to be a winter sport, Ive already planted and started harvesting some of my garden so I do hope that the leafs might one day, make every ones winter shine a little brighter : )


----------



## roman

its been a cold one for sure


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you a lot of luck with that. I don't know anything about hockey, although we do have a team here in San Diego. I do follow the San Diego Chargers football team, although they haven't been to the super bowl since…well, since that wagon train was running.

This is one of those places that don't get much rain in the winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a pretty scene, Moron, but I wouldn't want to live there, thank you very much.


----------



## roman

ya gotta admit thats theres something magical about cold countries and in my opinion they are friendly nations that appear to love what others hate and no one wants, cold climates that sooth the souls of good grapes, fine wheat, and people who don't hate adversity, but embrace it, spoiled by the nature of kinder warmer temperatures where memories are but a heart beat from warm soil

it cycles the mind and reminds us that we are not a cactus under a sun with no shade

Im not judging, just saying that the cold tempers the soul differently then the sun : )










trust me, there are worse things then bad weather


----------



## dawsonbob

I've experienced a lot of things worse than cold weather, and a lot of adversity. That doesn't mean that at my advanced age I would willingly subject myself to the adversity that cold weather brings.

I like my sunshine ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

You guys have really been talking up a blue streak tonight. Talking about cold and warm sunshine makes me want to put on my snow suit and go fishing….I like all the seasons, cause they are all different in climate, flora and faunta…..That's one thing about where I live, it has adversity. This seems to be one of the coldest and wettest winters we've had since I've been here 13 years. But just wait till summer. It'll get 90-100 degrees with 80-85 % humidity, and you just stand in one spot and leak like a faucet. I think my favorite time of the year is fall, cause the leaves are turning, it's cooling down, and the fish just bite better. I've seen a lot of hot weather, but none like Viet Nam….It would get to 120-125 degrees, and 100% humidity…Try that on for size when you're treking through the deepest jungles with no air, no wind, and you can't breathe, and humping about 80 lbs. of gear all day. But then you have the Monsoon season, where I've seen it rain 7 days out of 7…That's fun too…No thanks. I like it just fine right where I'm at, thank you very much.
dawsonBob knows what I'm talking about….He's been there and done that, too…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There are things worse than cold weather for sure. I'd trade Topamax poisoning for more frost bitten fingers, but I really don't want any more of them.

Sunny and 50 here in WW. Matter of fact it is so dry, we had a small brush fire near here today.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

I might actually get some shop time this weekend.

Although, I'm sure I'll have the heat on full.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning guys,

Checking in early because I have to go get an MRI at 7 this morning. This is way too early for me. I spent 30 years getting up at 0430, now I like to sleep in til 0730 or 0800.

Rick, I surely do remember all that. Maybe we all should remember that weather can be worse than what we have. Rick is right: whether we think it's too hot or too cold, it can always be worse. Like you said 120-125 degrees with 100% humidity is no picnic, especially when you're humping heavy gear.

Gotta run. It's going to be 79 or 80 here, with bright sunny skies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. Cold this morning but warming up later on.
I reworked my shop last weekend. I had 10/3 wire from the house to the shop for about 90'. I pulled that out and put 6/3 in with a new 60A breaker and a new sub panel in the garage. Using my little electric heater I bet my shop warmed up 10x as fast. Should have done a long time ago. Plus I should stop tripping breakers and having to walk all the way inside to the basement to reset. Won't be long and I'll be running my shop AC.


----------



## CV3

28* in lower Alabama this morning, it will top out in the 50's. A bit cool for Mobile. We already had spring buds on some of the trees.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas




----------



## Rick Dennington

Wake up, it's coffee time,

It's shaping up to be a great day so far. It was 12 degrees this morning when I rolled out of the rack, but the sun is shing brightly, and warming up nicely. It should hit about 45 today, and more melting. The roads are looking clear around here, but I have to run around today, so I'll check them closer for travel in the morning.

Bob (WW),
We hope you don't ever have to have either one again…We want you to be around a while longer..

Chris,
Glad to hear you might make it to your shop. Maybe things are shaping up in your neck of the woods. This winter weather is gonna be out of here pretty soon, so we can all get into the shop w/o heat or air on.

dawsonBob,
I'm not an early riser either any more. I do remember those days of rolling out of the rack before the rooster was even up….lol. We always beat him to the punch. Keep us posted on your MRI results, if possible.

Bill M,
Yes, it was cold, but like we said, it's warming up nicely around our neck of the woods, too. Besides the safety factor, it's good to have things working right w/o having problems. That new 6/3 wiring should do the trick. That's the same gage wire my trolling motor has. It'll carry the load with no trouble. I'm ready for the AC.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Welcome Carvingbarn and Garbanzo,

Glad to have you on the weather report forum. We just kind of kick things around, and talk about what ever comes to mind, except the two no-nos. So feel free to jump in any time. We just like to have fun..


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas




----------



## roman

a balmy -16 here, which would equal 3.2 F south of the border but sunny and really balmy compared to recent temperatures.


----------



## darinS

dawsonbob - Yes I would think that. When it gets to be 80 or above, I start hunting shade. I wasn't built for heat. 4 years in Vegas proved that to me.

Winter is the best season because it doesn't get to be too hot. It's 56 here, which is supposed to be our high, so we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just got back. Won't know the results of the MRI for awhile.

Darin, I've gotten to the point where I don't like either extreme. I don't want it too cold, and I don't want it too hot. I guess I'm looking for a Goldilocks day-just right.


----------



## dawsonbob

Evening update, just because I like to hear myself talk (digitally) sometimes.

Last night's low was about 47, with a high today of 82. That's a pretty fair swing in temperatures to my way of thinking.

Rick, how's it looking for your trip tomorrow?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

Like I said, it's late, and I need to hit the rack….Bob, it's looking real good. The roads are cleared, and the snow has pretty much melted. It got to 46 today, and tomorrow looks even better….I'm pulling out in the morning about 6:30, but I wanted to touch base before I sacked out…As far as I can tell, it's looking like a couple of days of rain when we get there, but that don't slow us dowm much…

Like I said before, I don't know if they have Wi-Fi, so I may or may not get to post on our favorite weather thread…I'll be back next Saturday, so keep it going if at all possible…I want to read the latest….Good night guys, and good bye for now…..


----------



## dawsonbob

We'll try to keep it going, Rick. Have fun on the fishing trip!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day here in WW again. The little brush fire came to life during he night and the FD had to finish the job this morning ;-) No damage, and not very big, but this is unheard of in WW. It should be too wet to even get one going this time of year. Next door neighbor told me a friend in Boston told him snow blowers are useless. Can't blow the snow high enough to do any good. The world is getting nuts!! ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

A nice day here in San Diego, too. I wouldn't be at all surprised if we got a wild fire or two here. Temp's are in the high 70's with humidity down to around 15 percent. Unfortunately, we get fires all the time around here. Doesn't snow, though.

Today is bright and sunny, with a high of 80. Can't complain, I guess.


----------



## dawsonbob

Am I the only one still here?

It's 75 and sunny here in San Diego. No rain, no snow, no tsunami's, either.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am I the only one still here?
> 
> It s 75 and sunny here in San Diego. No rain, no snow, no tsunami s, either.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Nope, I came back ;-) Sunny and nice here is WW. Supposed to rain on WED ;-(( I suppose we need it. Snow pack is about 15% of normal ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back at work on this fine morning. It's been in the sixties the last few days. Now a few days in the 50's. Good weather for working in the shop. Had to open door and windows to warm it up in there this weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, please don't forget to ship your rain down South when you're done with it.

Bill, Some good weather is better than no good weather.

Just a guess, but I'll bet the weather will get better in a month or so. Just a guess, though. Can't promise anything ﻿

Here today will be sunny and 71.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW in the low 60s. I did community service today helping my wife in the school library. I call it community service because if I am ever sentenced to community service, I intend to ask for credit for time served ;-))

Sorry Bob, since we had that brush fire and 15 % normal snow pack, I'm going to have to quit blowing it south. My friends and neighbors may blame me for a drought this summer ;-((


----------



## CV3

Rain in Mobile. Inch and a half overnight. 70's for the high. Spring on the way here. The azaleas starting to bloom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rainy day at work. Blah! Hope I dont have to go out there.
I'll be thinking of working on my bed project all day.
Have a good one.


----------



## dawsonbob

G' morning, all,

Missed yesterday. I was in hospital for more tests.

Today will be about 74 and semi overcast out here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good day. Home from work to work on a bed.
71° today, but they are promising more cold in a week or so.
Should have enough warm days to spray this bed outside and get er done.
Rick, I hope you're catching some fish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope you pass your test Bob! Raining here is WW. Finally living up to our name ;-) I think this is the warmest and driest winter on record.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

They're testing to see if I'm okay enough for a valve job (new heart valve), so I hope I pass ;-)

Glad you're getting some rain. Since you need it, too, I won't ask you to send it South. I'll just hope we get some of our own, sometime.


----------



## darinS

Send some rain this way. With the warm temps we have been having, there isn't much left for snow in the mountains. Going to be a heck of a fire year I bet.

Speaking of fire, we had someone trying to do a controlled burn, lost control and took out at least one structure. Fortunately no one was hurt. They are still looking into whether or not the guy had a burn permit, which is required around here to do controlled burns.

High of 72 today.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's 78 and sunny here today. Going to drive up toward the mountains for dinner. Should be even warmer up there.

Yep, darin, it will be a bad fire season here, too. We had just enough rain so far to make the brush grow. When it gets hotter and drier we'll have fires. Always happens.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bob, that sounds like an extremely important test to pass! Good luck!!

66, partly cloudy. Good day to practice for stress test ;-) 2 1/2 miles should be good 'enf.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got into the low 50's today in the rust belt. The creek is flowing plenty of muddy water and the snow is half gone, can't wait till summer!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' guys,

Well, I made it back home last night about 6:30 p.m. This frishing trip was a total bust, as far as weather and fishing…We only got to fish 2 dry days, and the rest of the time, it poured down rain somerthing awful. Dark, cloudy days, and the water temp was just not right for those fish to move up into the grass to spawn…About 52-53 degree water temp was the best we found, so the water was a little too cold for them to start moving. It was a cold wet trip, and it rained all the way on us from Louisana. It rained all the way home on me from Little Rock, and is still raiining this morning…..It never let up. We only took 2 boats down, whereas we normally take 4-5. In a week, we only caught 26 fish between the four of us….Really, really poor fishing. We did manage to have two nice fish…one boat had a 7 lber., and my partner had a 5.2…The rest were fairly small. But that's the way it goes on these trips….most are usually good, but you have lean trips, too….You just can't predict the weather. So, I'll catch up on my missed naps, and get ready to go to Lake Fork next month at the end of Arpil…I couldn't post, cause they didn't have Wi-Fi where I could use my iPad. Ya'll kept it going pretty good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Glad you had a good fishing trip (it's the trip itself that counts, right? Not the fish). Sorry about the weather and lack of fish, but you did get out of the house.

It's 91 and sunny here today. Think I'll stay home with the AC.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Bob,

Yes sir, you're right….It's not always about just the fishing…We had good fellowship, and ran into some more fellows down there we knew from a couple of trips….When we couldn't fish because of the weather, we would sit out on the front porch and visit with everyone. We went to a few different eating joints and tried their grub for dinner and supper. We played Mexican Train dominoes every day and night. The trip is always good, and I enjoy seeing my old bass club friends from Memphis every chance I get. Yes, the weather was bad, but no matter what it's doing, I enjoy it. On one of them nasty days, we went to a museum to see the story of the Columbia space ship disaster. In 2003, it explodided, killing all of the astronauts, and the remains of the shuttle landed at Hemphill, Texas, about 20 miles from where we were staying, and into Toledo Bend Lake. They had pictures of all the astronauts, their personal belongings that they found in the search, space suits, etc., plus we watched a film about all the folks that pulled together in the search. Over 10,000 people came together to take part in the search. They had a airplane hanger set up to put all the remaining parts of the shuttle in that they found, and for NASA to take charge of the investigation.

Raing here still, and hasn't let up…..54 degrees, and cool…..


----------



## dawsonbob

So it was a good trip, after all.

Right now, I think I would trade you my 91 and sunny for your 54 and raining.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep…..That trip to the museum was one of the highlights of the trip. Plus, the last night we were there, we had boiled crawfish, corn on the cob, and taters. We have a guy that cooks them fo us when we come down. He cooked about 25 lbs. fo us. Hot and spicey. Sooo good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you had a good trip even without any fish. It was supposed to be near 70 with sun here yesterday, but it didn't make it. High overcast about 60. Up to an inch of rain moving in today and tomorrow. Next week is spring! the lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer are forthcoming ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumberheads,

I've been catching up on some much needed rest since last week's fishing trip. It seems as though when you're gone for a while you get home, and there's chores you have to catch up on. While I was gone, my wife tells me that one of her customers (one of mine, too) called and wants me to build her a hall table, and a small book case.

So, I guess I'll start that when I round up all the material and try to get started on it a.s.a.p.

It was about 42 this mornin', and heavy fog. Should get to about 70 for a high today, but more rain is on the way in a couple of days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, everyone,

Hot yesterday. Broke 100 in a few spots. Hot today, too, 90 degrees or more.

Personally, I'd rather have it cooler, and put on a jacket. Temps out here have been rather wacky this winter.

This, unfortunately, is fire weather. I'm surprised we haven't gotten any so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what they say, a bad day fishing…..........
I could have gone on crew to search for parts of the shuttle. They were calling in wild land Fire crews to help. Couldn't justify taking off work to go for that. When I used to do wild land firefighting I would go on a crew with USFS and Missouri dept of conservation, but I had to use vacation or time off without pay. I did get to look for parts of MO governor Mel Carnahan when his plane crashed in our county. I found parts of the plane and parts of him or someone else from the plane.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill,

That kind of thing can be worse than a bad day fishing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The worst calls I remember when I was a volunteer FF were the unconscious, non-responsive infants;-( There were only a couple, but that was enough.

SS (Soggy Sunday) here in WW today. If I were to venture out, it would be considered swimming )


----------



## dawsonbob

> SS (Soggy Sunday) here in WW today. If I were to venture out, it would be considered swimming )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I sigh with envy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are the worst. Luckily most that are dispatched as infant full arrest are not such. Had one just last shift and when we got there the 16 day old was breathing.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Rick, time away is still time away.. Glad you're enjoying it.

Got 2 days in the shop here. but guess what? It's snowing again. The say no more then an inch. So, it's no big deal, but come on already!

Funny thing. I just started building a hopper style bin for the ice melt we keep inside the door of the kitchen. Sure, winter is about over and now I get this great idea… Oh well. there must be some other reason she loves me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon everyone,

Bill M…..It's hard for us to imagine what it's like to try to do your job as a firefighter and paramedic. It's got to be tough when you get that call to go to the scene of a fire or wreck. But, I always thought it would be an interesting job, and intreaging too. I complain a little about the weather sometimes when going so far to fish and can't, but it's miner compared to a job like yours..I have much respect for you guys and gals.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

Sounds like you're getting hammered with some moisture, or lots of it. It finally quit here last night, but more on the way about Wednesday, so they say…Ever who the heck they are..!!

dawsonBob,

You folks in California are gonna dry up and blow away if yall don't get rain. I read the AOL news this morning about water restrictions there, and pictures of the lakes, and how dry they are getting. That's bad news, pal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,

Glad to hear you're thawing out a little, and getting in some shop time. Yep, even though we had a rough outing on the fishing trip, it's always good to get away and see some new scenery every now and then. I get to see it about once a year there. That part of the country is full of big pine trees, and hadly any hardwoods. Lots of logging there. We see logging trucks a lot, and go right by a logging mill or two on our way to the resort…I'd have to build pine furniture if I lived there…!!!

You may be a little late on the ice melt bin for this year. With only an inch expected, you won't use much.!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is slowing down. Supposed to be partly cloudy tomorrow. We were supposed to have an inch, we probably got at least that.

Sorry dawsonbob, just reporting the facts, just the facts ;-)

firefighterontheside, I live far enough from the station the rigs would be gone lots of time when I got there. If they had to wait for me, who ever was in trouble was in deep trouble when minutes matter. Any help is better than no help in most cases. There were only 2 of those calls in the 5 years I volunteered. I didn't make the first. The infant had passed hours before the call during the night. A friend of mine did CPR for the mother's sake The other a neighbor knew CPR and got the child breathing before we arrived. That was a good thing, because would have been to late.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' yall,

It's turning out to be a nice morning, and sounds like an even better day. It was 52 when I arose. and the weather bug says a hi for 72….nice…Hope everyone has a good day where you are..

Bob (WW),
Hope you got that inch of rain you were posting about….Like me, you get lots of moisture there in your nck of the woods.

dawsonBob,

I don't know what to tell you on your weather pattern. I don't think you will ever get some rain. Your's doesn't change a lot from day to day…..Sounds like hot and dry. Just reporting the facts, as Bob mentioned.


----------



## dawsonbob

G' Mornin' t' y'all,

Bob, I understand: facts are facts.

Rick, It does change day to day…some…I think…maybe. just don't blink or you miss it. It will rain here again someday…I think…maybe.

While we're waiting, though, it's 85 and sunny. Again. Not exactly rainy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy now, but the official measurement for yesterday was 2.2"!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't they say the southwest is experiencing the worst drought in 1000 years.


----------



## dawsonbob

I don't know about 1,000 years, but it's been pretty bad for quite awhile now. Our average rainfall average used to be 10.49, but it's dropped to 9.4 over the last few years, and this year, we're not even going to get that.

For all I know, this may be the worst in 1,000 years. I don't know. I do know that we desperately need rain around here.

Wish I had a king size can of Drought-be-gone. I'd open that sucker up in a heart beat.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late night to ya, fellers,

I was intending to gert on eariler tonight, but got caught up in a new series on Netflix called "Flashpoint", about a group of cops in Canada. They are like SWAT here in the U.S. If you have Netflix, give it a look sometimes.

11:30, and it's around 61 degrees, with a high today of 70. Just a beautiful spring day, with bright subshine, no wind, and a good day to be outside. It's supposed to rain here Wed. and Thrusday, with temps dropping back to the high 40's. Mother Nature can't make up her mind what she wants to do about the weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was nice out today. Aerial ladder training in the morning. And tonight. Nice day to go up the ladder with all my gear and SCBA and 100' of hose and a nozzle. I'm tired and my allergies have started. I want winter back. Goodnight fellas.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Goodnight, Bill….Get some much needed rest before you might have to climb that ladder again….


----------



## roman

Its finally warming up here. Hard to believe that these falls will be 70 or more degrees in July



















Took these photos on the week end


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to all the LJs,

Just a really nice morning here in the Ozarks. Sitting out in the sunroom, watching the birds feed, and drinking my hot joe….lots of hot joe. It's supposed to get up to about 67 today, but pretty cloudy right now, cause rain is expected to move in tomorrow and Thrusday. A little cooler for a couple of days, then a few nice days to follow.

Moron,
I'll bet you're glad to see a warming trend taking shape. You and all the Canadians have been snowed in all winter, along with all the New Englanders too. We've all had some nasty, cold winter days, and I think we're all ready for a nice warming trend, and ready for Spring. I'm ready to get back on the lake and catch some bass.
Nice shots of the ice and ladies. That just looks cold.


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' th' mornin' t' ye, one and all,

I'm getting ready to go out and have some corned beef and cabbage in honor of St. Paddy's day.

It's 81 and sunny here today. Hopefully, once spring comes, you'll all catch up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' amigos,

Here it is about 8:35, sitting here having my big cup of joe, and watching it fixing to rain. It's 44 degrees, a little windy, dark, cloudy, and could pour down any minute. Got out yesterday and rounded up some material for my next project (job) for a customer, so I'm about ready to get going on it. Rain is forecast for the next couple of days, so a good time to be in the shop. I like to work slow and take my time to do it right.

dawsonBob,
Hope you enjoyed that corn beef and cabbage. I don't care for it myself, but that's just personal preference. I had an old fashioned hotdog, some tater tots, and a sodie pop. I celebrated heavy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys.
Made corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage yesterday in the slow cooker. Wasn't my best, but it was good.
I'm ready for a day of fishing too. May try to go catch a few trout this week or next.
Delivering the king sized bed I built this morning. It was a fun build but those big timbers kinda maxed out my capabilities. I'll post a pic later.
Have a good one. Cloudy now, but no rain til late afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill,

It's here…...The rain hit, and hit pretty hard about 10:00. It is raining to beat the band, so Bill you should be getting it soon. Sounds like you had some good eats in the cooker. I've got to get one of those some day. Always intended to, just never have yet.
I'm ready to get back on the lake,too, after that bust of a trip to Louisana. Ready to get on B.S. and get after the big smallies and Kentuckys. I need to drown a worm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all (I use the term "morning" loosely).

I love corned beef and cabbage, Rick, and I enjoyed every bite ;-)

No rain here. Possibility of sprinkles, maybe, perhaps. 71 and overcast here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, it started here about 2:00 as a little sleet, but now just cold rain. I think my dad is going to Bull Shoals in April for a tournament. I used to go with him, but then I got married and had kids.
Bob already saw it on my project post, but here is the bed I made.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks nice firefighterontheside!

A sunny California day here in WW today ;-)) Not sure why we are so blessed this year, but I like it ;-)) I haven't even watched a single golf game this year to see nice weather live ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,
I did a rain dance today for you. Maybe you'll get a good shower of rain now. More like a jig than a two-step.

Bill M,
I knew you were gonna get it. It was just a question of when. It's been cold here all day long. it's now 39, and the rain continues to come down. Not as heavy right now, it's still there. What your dad's name, and when in April will he fish the tournament? I'm going to Lake Fork in Texas the last week of April to catch some real hogs.

The bed is beautiful, and you did a stellar job on the build. Everwho gets that bed will rest easy and comfortable.

Bob (WW),
Glad to hear you're getting that great subshine…We had it for two days, and then it turned cold, rainy, and nasty. I haven't watched a golf game either. That's because I don't like golf. It's like watching tennis. Boring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I want to say it's the fish for sight tournament. His name is Bill and he will be fishing with another Bill, but not this Bill. Thanks, because I forgot to bring a piece of the bed, she could not put the mattress on yet, but she will not be moving into the house til Monday so it will be fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pebble Beach is my cure for a dull, gray January when it is too cold and wet to go shooting. The reason I have golf on is because because they do not show Pebble Beach without it ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi fellows,

Got up this a.m. to a cool, brisk, cloudy morning. Looks like it might stay that way all day. It is 38 degrees now, and expected (?) to get to about 57-58. It's gonna have to hurry to make it. Looks like more rain to me.

Bill M.,
Do you know what the tournament dates are, and which ramp they are blasting out of? Expiring minds want to know.

Bob (WW),
Well Bob, you're a little behind on the dates…It's March, but also a grey, dull day here in the Ozarks, too.
When I lived in Memphis, they used to have big golf tournaments there. The course is called Southwind, and the "big boys" would show up to play…It is a pretty big deal for the city, or used to be. I haven't been there in 13 years, so I guess they still have it..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It's sunny, with a few high clouds. High of about 73 today. That's all I have to say about that…unless I have something more to say, then I'll say that, but if I don't, I won't. That's all (unless there's more).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll check Rick. I'm pretty sure they are Ina tournament this spring, but he is going to Taneycomo tomorrow to fish for a few days and then on to BS. They usually put in at Oakland Marina.
Another cool rainy day here. I'll do some cleaning in the shop today. Everything from four 4×12x8' yellow pine timbers that didn't become a bed is scattered all over my floor in the shape of shaving, dust, and pieces large and small.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
Now listen, if you have something more to add to your report, just jump right in there and get both feet wet..Don'r hold back, let it out, get it off your mind, clear your head, and tell us more of how you feel.)

Bill,
Thanks, but don't go to any trouble about the tournament. No big deal. I was just curious. Oh…and don't pay no mind to dawsonBob…he's a little lightheaded from all that sun he's getting, and that hot weather. I think he needs to find some shade somewhere, or get under the A/C…..lol.lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

I've said all I have to say about the matter, until I have more to say. When I have more to say, I may say it, although why I would say "it," I have no Idea. It makes no sense at all.

It's not the sun, Rick, although that may have something to do with it on those days when it does. The problem is that I have a silly streak a mile wide, and growing. I'm a devotee of Lewis Carroll and other writers of nonsense.

Also a devotee of Rudyard Kipling, but that's another matter entirely, which has nothing whatsoever to do with the first matter, which is to say, it's something altogether different.

I rest my case.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ain't it fun to have fun….I've been accused of being a jokester and haveing too much fun….That comes from all the dull people I know who are too serious about everything. I said when I made it home alive I would try to live as though there were no tomorrows to worry about….I live for each day, and try to enjoy them to the fullest. The only good things that I can think of that I have read are…...Playboy, and that other good one…


----------



## dawsonbob

I've been a voracious reader all my life, although my eyes are forcing me to slow down now, unfortunately. Lewis Carroll was one of my favorite authors when I was a child, and he still is today. When I was first commissioned my dad gave me several first edition works by Rudyard Kipling, which I still have. I'll read anything I can get my hands on, though.

I gave up on the idea that I would live another day early in my first tour, so every day since has been a bonus day, and to this day I'm seldom overly serious about much of anything. Life's too short to take it seriously, and we're not getting out alive anyway.

That's all I have to say, unless I say more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> Well Bob, you re a little behind on the dates…It s March, but also a grey, dull day here in the Ozarks, too.
> When I lived in Memphis, they used to have big golf tournaments there. The course is called Southwind, and the "big boys" would show up to play…It is a pretty big deal for the city, or used to be. I haven t been there in 13 years, so I guess they still have it..
> 
> - Rick Dennington


The point I was getting at was after a gray Nov, gray Dec, gray Jan, I'm ready to see some sunny days on beautifully landscaped setting even if I have to watch golf to see it ;-)) WE have the sun in person here this year. Even mowed the lawn 2x already.

Today started sunny and bright, but high overcast took over. Supposed to get rain for the weekend. Too bad 9 to 5ers! Eat your hearts out, us retired guys will soak up enough sun for all of us, You don't need to worry about it ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

> Today started sunny and bright, but high overcast took over. Supposed to get rain for the weekend. Too bad 9 to 5ers! Eat your hearts out, us retired guys will soak up enough sun for all of us, You don t need to worry about it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hallelujah, brother! We retired folks have it made.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah Bob, Pay back time for when we were 9 to 5ers ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, how I love the payback!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ga'day,all you lumberheads,

Just a quick update on today's weather, if I might. It's 44, dark, and cloudy, and I think the rain is over for now. It started raining here about 11:30 last night, and apparently did it all night, as things were really wet this a.m. Life is good…Having my coffee, watching the birds, and things are beginning to turn green and the trees are trying to bud out.

If it gets there, it's reported by the weather man to get to 64-65….We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning,all,

Nice morning here. 76 and sunny, a chamber of commerce day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Started out gloomy, cool and wet, but now the sun has come out and its warming up a bit. Having a bit of fun making bandsaw boxes. Have to work the next three days.


----------



## darinS

Sorry I've been out of here guys. Just got back into town from a conference, the house is now finished with the siding, and it's been unseasonably warm. Tomorrow might be awfully busy shuttling the son to scout events (still waiting to find out on that one).

61 right now, heading to 68.

TTFN.


----------



## Grumpymike

Another 78 degree day here, a few whispy clouds here and there in the sky. 
Had a bit of welcome rain yesterday, and all night the cacti were slurping and slurping … sounds like a bunch of kids in a soda shop getting that last bit out if the bottom.
There is a special smell in the desert after a rain, a sweet clean smell that is given off by the creosote brush.
The forecast is that it will reach 90 this week. Now for you folks that have never lived in the desert, at 90 degrees is when we take off the long sleeves and don the t-shirts … At 8 to 10% humidity you don't feel the heat till it gets to 100. In Missouri I was more uncomfortable at 90 than in Arizona at 110.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW, about 55.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Top of the evening to yall,

Here is my mid-day (maybe late day) report.. It finally got up to 57, but sonehow it doesn't feel like 57. grey, overcast day may be the reason why. No rain in the forecast for several days, but around here, that don't mean a thing. Hopefully the temps will continue to rise up a little. I need to wet a hook, and drown a worm again…

darinS,
Glad to see you made it back to join us. Sounds like you may be getting a warming trend in Montana. I understand about seeing after the needs of your kids….I did the same with my two, also. Now they are 45 and 41, and now they have to see to their kids' needs, also….But they are nearly grown, too. I'm getting old.

Hey Grumpy,
Where have you been, too.? For some reason I didn't know, or realize, you lived in the desert of Arizona. It gets hotter than crap there..I went through Arizona on my way out to Las Vegas one August. Yes hot, but no humidity. When I got to Vegas, it was 116. I had to go inside a casino to cool off. Don't be a stranger to the weather channel..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know the smell you speak of Mike. We dont hqve that here in MO. I want to plant sage to get a smell like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The most welcome relief of the dry high desert air is freshly mowed alfalfa ;-) Sage is a nice second.

The high overcast brought a few rain showers today in WW.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Rick Dennington

You guys talking about smells, etc. The most fragrent smell I remember was on the farm where you could smell the freshly dropped moist cowpatties in the cowlot….Ah, the memories..

No change in the weather here.

Do you guys realize that we are at nearly 800 post….Keep it up…We're almost there, and beyond….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The fondest memory I have of freshly dropped moist cowpatties was not seeing one and it squirted up between my toes ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I never had that experience with the fresh cow pies..Didn't really want to feel them that way. I wore boots.

Everytime we came from the cowlot or horse stables, we had to clean off our boots before going in the house.

It's about 8:00 a.m., and very, very foggy, with no wind at all. The temp is 41 now, and should hit about 67 by about 5:00 p.m. Gonna try to get a little shop time in today. I need to get the shop cleaned up before starting. I don't like playing in a dirty enviorment.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, y'all,

It's 73 and sunny here, without a single cow patty in sight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

They don't have cows in California, especially San Diego….There ain't enough grass for them to eat on the streets there…That's why you haven't seen the patties around…No cows….no patties…How do you like my deducing?...Simple, but effective….)

Yea….with this post we just hit 800….Way to go, guys..Shall we try for 1,000 ?


----------



## dawsonbob

Ahhh, but we do have cows in California…just not where I live. I'm more likely to see the waste from sea lions than I am from cows.

I tramped through many a pasture when I was lad though, and stepped in many things…including cow patties.

Say, wasn't there a song about Cow Patty way back when?

We'll make 1,000 without any problem, Rick.


----------



## bowedcurly

2ballcane as above so below


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical day here, 55 high overcast with filtered sun. It is damp out and will probably be damper ;-)

Good idea Bob. We don't have many here, but there was a guy that had some that would get out quite often. They were out when he was gone one time. I tried to coach some local "city slickers" in the art of round up;-)) WE finally got them back in the pasture.

Rick, we always wore shoes in the barn yard helping Dad or doing our chores. Running around in the pasture barefoot, accidents will happen ;-)) I remember walking in the sagebrush on a dirt road barefoot. The ground was too hot to step on! There was a fine sifted flour quality dust about 3 or 4 inches deep on the road. Down in the dust it was quite comfortable and soothing ;-)) Each step was a little spike of pain when your foot hit the surface ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I kinda figured you for a country boy, and not really a city slicker. I've been a city slicker for so long, I wouldn't want to step in anything anymore, especially a fresh, hot, steamy patty. I remember stepping in a fresh water buffalo patty over seas. Luckily, I had plenty of water in the rice paddy to wash it off.

Yes, there was a song about Cow Patty. I think it was Bobby Bare that sang it in the 70's..Silly song.


----------



## Rick Dennington

bowedcurly,

I understand part of it, but not sure, or don't remember the rest.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

About the same here all day. Not much sun, and a high of 67.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ve been a city slicker for so long, I wouldn t want to step in anything anymore, especially a fresh, hot, steamy patty.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Rick, You might take the boy out of the country but you'll never get country out of the boy ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I've been both, Rick. My dad was a career Marine, so we moved around a bit. Newport Beach, up the coast a ways, was home for the most part, but we also had a farm/ranch inland.

After I left the Corps, I had a little place up in the foothills. I had ducks, pigs, chickens, a goat, a dog and a redhead. The redhead was crazy: I moved.

Spent a fair amount of time in the jungles and the patties, too. Tried to avoid stepping in crap of all kinds: I wasn't always successful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey folks. A beautiful 3 days coming up including today. I'm working all of them. Nice day for training today. Im on the MO FEMA heavy rescue task force that responds to all sorts of disasters around the country. Training was my quarterly for that today. I get off in Tuesday when it will start raining for 4 days straight. Chickens and dogs and goats Eh? I have 8, 2 and 2 respectively. Had ducks but they became fox food.


----------



## dawsonbob

And I also raised rabbits. In Ramona, where I lived, anything small became food for coyotes, hawks and owls. Had a coyote that managed to get in the pig-pen one night. All that was left in the morning was some fur. My respect for pigs grew after that.

Duck eggs make really good omelets.

Don't forget the redhead. She was beautiful, but, well, I left her the house and skedaddled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no experience with pigs, but I did read a story about a guy that was eaten by his pigs. Sometimes you're the bear and sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Sounds like the saying my dad had that meant the same thing "sometime you eat bear stew, and sometimes the bear eats you."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have no experience with pigs, but I did read a story about a guy that was eaten by his pigs. Sometimes you re the bear and sometimes the bear eats you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You are probably better off for it! ;-) We did not raise them, but I have limited experience with others in the area. One of the kids I went to school with saved his dad when a boar was about to eat him ;-( Next behind boars are dairy bulls, especially Holsteins and billy goats in no particular order. A 200# goat can drop a 2000# bull in its tracks!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good rainy day mornin' guys,

Woke up early, as my wife just took off for Texas about 6:30 this a.m. It'll take her 12 hours to get there, so I'll be "batchin' for the next 9-10 days. It's a good thing I know how to cook. I don't like having the "missed-meal cramps"...Also woke up to unexpected rain. No rain was forecast until about Wednesday, but I never rely on weathermen. Most couldn't hit the ground with their hat, so I just look out the window.

You guys talking about farm animals made me remember that out on the farm, we had all the essential animals:

Cows, horses, chickens, roosters, a couple of rabbits, and two crows. The crows came in, and decided to take up residents and stayed. In the winter, we would take cattle to the cow sales in New Mexico, and usually bought a couple of small pigs. We would feed them corn and maize, fatten them up to about 160-170 lbs., then kill them for processing. We had a 55 gal. barrel, an A-frame, filled it with salt water, built a hell-roaring fire to boil the water, cut the tendons on the pigs, and use a come-a-long 
mounted to the A frame to dip them to remove the hair. We had hams, pork chops, ribs, liver,and eat about everything on the hog….even the jowels…Nothing was wasted. Rubbed it all down with salt and brown sugar, and hung it in the shed….Um Um.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold here in the rust belt again. Looks dismal for most of the week with decent (60's) temperature Tuesday, but rain is promised, so no cabin fever relief. I thought spring was supposed to be here by now??


----------



## Grumpymike

On a bus tour years ago in Yreka Calif, we passed a pasture dotted with livestock, and the driver said "for all you folks from LA, them's elk … The couple in front of me looked at each other and the woman said" Gee, I thought they were a lot bigger …

Clear skies and a comfortable 80 here with a light breeze …


----------



## dawsonbob

Grumpymike,

I'm glad someone pointed out that we do, indeed, have livestock here in California.

Looked out the door to check the weather, and saw a whole herd of ilk grazing on the weeds across the street. Noticed that it's 72 and semi-sunny (chamber of commerce double-talk for overcast).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

Well, I started out with a bang this morning, but I've dwindled somewhat by afternoon. I've feeling a little puny, like I'm trying to get the crud, but nothing serious yet…I took a couple of Advil about 11:00, so by the time they kick in, it'll be my nap time..

bigblockyeti,
It's always cold in Ohio. Never been there when it wasn't, but we went there one summer, and it was really warm…not hot, and it felt pretty good…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Grumpy,

In Texas, we have such a thing as Jack-A-Lopes. They get about the size of a hyena, but no elk…Buffalo..yes.

dawsonBob,

I always knew yall had livestock there. Just no elk or Jack-A-Lopes..Not sure I know what a herd of ilk is. Expiring minds need to know…You better hurry, it's going fast.!!
It's almost 70 today after that nice rain shower we had this morning. If this was August, I couldn't breathe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Been through Texas many times. Oddly, the only Jack-a-lopes I saw were stuffed - never did see any in the wild. Can't imagine why, 'cause I was looking.

Up in Ramona, where I used to live, folks raised all kinds of critters - Buffalo, LLamas, Ostriches, Emus, and who knows what else.

I'd be surprised if you didn't have ilk around you, wherever you might be. "Ilk" simply means "like", or "same". I was just being silly when I said there was a herd of them across the street, because ilk sounds a lot like elk. We don't have any elk here, but we have tons of ilk,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think Jack-A-Lopes are pretty much extinct except for Wyoming. Just a few left in the isolated middle country. They are hard to find because you can't get there from here ;-(

Speaking of farm critters, i sure am glad I didn't have to get up and milk this morning. Even happy I'm not out doing it again this evening ;-))

Gray, showers and 55 in WW again today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Wake up, and smell the coffee,,

I did, then grabbed a big ole' cup, and enjoying the cool morning while I watch the birds eat and flutter around the feeders..They are happy it's spring, and so am I. I'm ready to shake off the brown look and get to the green stuff. It's sunny, no clouds, and 42 degrees. The high is forecast to be about 70. We'll see if it makes it..

dawsonBob,
I lived in Texas all my life, and I never actually saw a live Jack-A-Lope either. I was always told they were there, but like you, all I saw was stuffed and mounted. I think someone was snipe hunting. I looked for them, too. Rabbits, coyotes, antelopes, quail, phesants, but no j-a-l. All them years I believed, and it was untrue..lol..

Bob(WW),

I'm pretty sure you're right about the Lopes being extinct…Not sure about any left in the high country.

I never milked a cow in my whole life. There were other teets I'd rather pull on..!! My weather report is posted on dawsonBob's above.


----------



## dawsonbob

Woke up and milked my coffee cup. Trying to get a quick fix in before I leave to get poked and prodded…again.

Where I grew up there really were snipes (a kind of bird). My dad gave me a gunny sack, and sent me to hunt them. He told me you had to be very quiet, sneak up on them and throw the bag over them. Never did catch one.

It'll be 72 and sunny here. I understand the it's Spring, but I can't tell the difference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Five days of rain starting today. Yuk.
This weekend at training there was a running joke about starting a 14" concrete cut off saw by placing the blade on the concrete and then running with it til it started, kind of like popping the clutch. One guy was convinced, but they told him the truth before he actually did it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,
I've been rather lathargic today. Got up with a serious backache, and still feeling a little puny. I'll make it.

I hope they didn't poke and prod you too much…I hate that..I've had enough poking and proddin' to last me a lifetime…After 31 operations, I've had enough. I went snipe hunting once, and that was enough to teach me about it. That's when you find out who your friends really are… But…We took a couple of guys s.h., and gave them an old tater sack, and told them to fill it up. No snipes, but they did bring back two dead rabbits.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill M.,

You're gonna get more rain than they have predicted for us here in the Ozarks. It's supposed to hit here late tomorrow or tomorrow night, and Wednesday looks nasty. I'm wettin' a hook on Thrusday and Friday, so If you get it, then we might get it, too.

I haven't popped a clutch in years. The last time I can think of, I was 17, and had a '56 Ford Crown. Sure wish I still had it. I had a '41 Chevy with vacumn shift, and it had the stiffest clutch, and drove like a Mac truck…((


----------



## darinS

> On a bus tour years ago in Yreka Calif, we passed a pasture dotted with livestock, and the driver said "for all you folks from LA, them s elk … The couple in front of me looked at each other and the woman said" Gee, I thought they were a lot bigger …


Grumpy, reminds me of the time my wife took her mom, step dad, step brother, and his girlfriend to go see Custer battlefield. They passed a herd of cows and my wife told the girlfriend that they were bison. Keep in mind, all the above people minus my wife, were from Wisconsin and should have seen cows before.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to have an old international cub tractor and I spent many trips around the field being pulled by a truck trying to get that thing started by popping the clutch. Dad just came home from BS. They caught quite a few white bass, some walleye, but no crappies. I was wrong about his tournament. It's at Truman reservoir.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening, yall,

darinS, Bill,

Thanks for the feedback on the buffalo and cows….Interesting….

Bill M.,
Hope your dad had a better trip to Toledo Bend than we did. At least maybe he missed all the rain that hit down there. Yep, the water was too cold for the crappie to move in. i've fished truman several times when I used to fish the Pro-Am trail…I like that lake. Lots of timber, stained, and not too hard to fish. My favorite spot was Little Tebow. Caughtr some pretty nice bass in that area.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50, high bright overcast and damp here in WW today.

Rick, If you have never milked a cow in your whole life, you need to check it out. Get it on your bucket list! ;-) .

darinS, I hope they were at least black Angus, not Whitefaces ;-)) That reminds me of hunting with a friend in Eastern WA many years ago. A "city slicker" from over here in WW ask us about where the cattle guards were? He kept seeing the signs that said, "Caution, Cattle guard ahead." but he never saw any cattle guards on duty ;-)) By the time we got done telling him how the cattle guards hid and watched for hunters shooting at cattle by mistake, I'm sure he did a DNA test before daring to shoot at a deer ;-)) ;-))

I see a longhorn caught in one of these cattle guards Longhorns must not be cattle, I have never heard of a cow venturing onto one unless it was totally plugged with dirt.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

Well, I'm a tad late with my morning report. I've been out running errands, and got an early start. So I'm just catching up. It started raining while I was out about 10:00, and still coming down lightly. It's 62 now, and suppose to get to 72, but I seriously doubt it will make it. The sky is clabbered up and dark, so no chance.

Bob(WW),
I've fed cows, I've de-horned, I've cut them to make steers, and I rounded them up for sale, and put them in the cowlot.. But I have no desire to milk one. I'll drink the milk, eat the butter, drink the clabber and buttermilk, but I'll let someone else pull the teets.
That was funny about the cattle guards. Never seen a cow or bull cross one yet..Usually won't be plugged up with dirt….They usually have a shallow ditch under them… You can always tell a city-slicker….you can't tell them much, but you can tell one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning greetings and salutations, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego. I think it's Spring, but I don't see any changes.

No cattle, buffalo or rhinoceros' in sight.


----------



## darinS

Unfortunately Topa, they were white faces. Everyone else knew what they were, just haven't figured out how she didn't. We got those hiding guards all over here too. Never thought of trying something like what you did.

When I worked retail, I had someone ask me where he could find the an-tell-o-pee. Took me awhile to figure out he was trying to say antelope.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,
I did see plenty of water buffalo in VietNam….They hated American G.I.s. I guess we smelled funny to them.

It's time for me to hit the rack, and get a little shut-eye. Later you all..


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's about 12:45….Time for some sack time…Goodnight, yall…Catch you in the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it appears a nice day is coming after yesterday's rain. I am paying the price for a nice day by having terrible allergies. I want winter back. The plants can wait.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Wake up, and smell the coffee, yall, and good morning,

Hey Bill…...Yep, We had some real thunderboomers here too last night. Pretty good rain shower to go with them. The wind yesterday and last night was extremely high, blowing 25-20 mph, with gust of around 40. They said rain today, but so far it's 52, sunny, and the winds are calm. Just looked at the forecast, and rain predicted for today and tomorrow. I'm hitting B.S. lake in the morning for a day of fishing and fresh air. Hope I get a bite. I'll keep yall posted on how we do.
Sorry about your allergies acting up. I don't have them, but my wife has them pretty bad sometimes. I guess I'm lucky. Weeds, plants, and trees don't bother me at all….I'm basically a nature lover…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Bill, sorry about your allergies. One of my former girlfriends suffered from terrible allergies, so you have my sympathy.

Rick, I hope this fishing trip goes better than the last one.

Nothing exciting here. High of 81, and sunny, of course.


----------



## darinS

Had maybe a 1/2" of snow fall last night. 35 right now, so no more snow.

Bill, allergies suck! Had them as a kid and had to take a liquid medication and shots. Don't think I outgrew them, just decided I was done with all that and would suffer with the consequences.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang…..I feel like I'm in California today. It's hot….80 degrees, with a light wind, and the sky is clear. Not a cloud in sight.

Bob (in Cali),

Thanks… We're just going out for the day to check some of my "hot spots" to see if the fish are stirring. I live about 10 minutes from the nearest boat ramp, and 20 from the others. I'll be home in time to shower, and get a nap..
Took time out this a.m. to clean my boat up, vacumn it out good, and get all the cobwebs off. Turned on the battery charger, and then started cleaning up my shop..Raised the big door, blew it out with an air hose, vacumned and swept, then came in for dinner…Whew, I'm tired, and my back hutrs.. A nap in about an hour will solve that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it's been my experience, as I creep further into old age, that naps have remarkable restorative powers.

Think I'll try one myself after chow this afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I know you are correct in your assumption. When I'm home, I take a nap everyday. It vitalizes me, cause after about 6-7 hours up, I start running out of gas. A 1-2 hour nap gets me perky again. Been napping for 28 years.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's odd. When I was younger and working, I didn't ever want to take a nap. It seemed like lost time to me then.

Nowadays, I'm a napping fool…or a fool napping. Can't remember which…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never did shots but perhaps I should. I take zyrtec, but I'm terrible about taking it every day and you need to for it to work. My Waite is doing shots for wasp stings. She has become increasingly allergic. Last time she got stung she had a pretty bad reaction. We live in a log house I built and they seem to find ways in here, though I did put a stop to them getting in thru a light fixture last week. Now how they are getting in the wall I don't know.


----------



## idm1996

cloudy and rainy in Ontario. Few degrees above freezing. Crappy weather


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's right at 12:30 a.m., and it's raining its butt off…..Has rained all day long, and stiill gettin' it, hard and fast.
It's really been lightening around, and I mean close…And thunder to beat the band…It just sounded like a bolt of lightening hit across the road in the woods….Scary stuff. Hope it quits before I hit the lake in the morning, or I won't be going. I'll turn into a fair weather fisherman…

dawsonBob,
Like you, I'm a napping fool, or a fool napping..Either way, I like it. If I had any stress, it would relieve it…

Bill M.,
Kill them critters, and keep them out of your domicile…Those suckers can put a hurt on you….

idm1996,
Welcome to the weather channel topic/ thread. Jump in anytime you want , and give us the latest weather report from your neck of the woods, and anything else you want to talk about…We're wide open here, except no religion or politics…Anything else is fair game. Sounds like typical Canadian weather this time of year. We get that a lot on this thread…..


----------



## Shuja

All of you having good weather--comparitively that is
Here in Hyderabad India it is hot 
I have already have got a sunstroke
So I am not doing anything outdoors this week
Bunked my office also


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess what. It's raining, again. Had a bit of thunder and lightning last night, but nothing severe.

Rick, no tornadoes nearby last night? I know one hit eastern OK.

Shula, welcome. Stay cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all,

Boy, after a somewhat scary night last night, it's still raining, with dark, dull grey skiys, and don't want to let up, yet.. I don't know how much rain we got/ getting, but it's a ton. I blew off going to the lake this morning because of all the fesh water flowing in from the hills. I just read the Aol news, and it was talking about the tornadoes in Oklahoma and Arkansas. It said a water spout type tornado touched down in Bull Shoals lake (I knew it was really close), which is a stone's throw from my house. I didn't hear any tornado sirens, but sure could hear the thunder and lightening cracking all around….

I just went out and inspected my shop for any damage (none, thank goodness), and saw a couple of trees had been knocked down behind my house in the woods. It looks like everything's ok in the woods across from my house….Boy, I tell ya, that was a close call. It has turned much cooler with the rain and is now 49 degrees, and the wind is still blowing at about 12-15 mph. Drastic change from the last couple of days. Tornado weather is upon us. You guys stay safe, and run for cover if necessary..I would, but I can't run.!!!
Bill M., Thanks for the concern. Luckly, no tornadoes. Just what I reported above.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Shuja,

Yes…..Welcome to the madness. This is the best thread going. Glad you could join us. Find some shade.

Feel free to jump in any time, and keep us posted on your weather in India. Watch out for cobras..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

Shuja, welcome aboard. Do keep us up to date on what's happening in your area.

At least you guys have some actual weather to talk about. We rarely have anything to talk about here, although we did have a hurricane in 1885, but it didn't quite touch shore. No, for the most part, I can only report xx degrees and sunny.*

Today is 90 degrees and sunny.

*Actually, I kinda like it like that, but I do wish it would rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is a beautiful sunny day here in WW, in the 60's. Sorry to hear about the tornadoes. Seems a bit early for that, eh? ;-(( I have a lot of kin in the Midwest. I hope they don't blow away this year!! My grandmother lived in Iowa here whole life and never saw a tornado! ;-)

Welcome aboard Shuja. Sorry to hear you are having sunstroke. Both my grandpa and dad had heat stroke working in the Idaho sun. After a life time of farming, it happened in their 80s. One must be more susceptible as they age.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening you all,

Well, I think the nasty weather is over for a couple of days, at least. It sure was nasty around here last night, with all that going on. Been really cool today, with a high of only about 50, and now with the sun sinking, it's getting cooler quick.

dawsonBob,
Yep…We do have some divergence in our weather. I like all seasons of the year…not just one…lol. Your's seems to be just one….hot and hotter..). That's ok though, we still like you, and want you on the weather team…Wouldn't be the same w/o you…You just need to get rain, then go out and run around in it.Kinda like running around in the shower…...!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

You're just full of good news all the time….I guess that's why you remind me of my grandpas. When I was a kid growing up, they always had good stories to tell. They knew how to keep your attention.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

Hot and hotter is two seasons…isn't it? If we ever do get rain, you can bet that I'll celebrate.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Lord, that's just too funny…I like to have fell away from the 'puter….Two seasons, huh…? LMAO..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

There used to be a weatherman her for many years (Bob Dale) who had a little saying "Spring comes in summer, summer comes in fall, fall come in winter, and winter not at all." This year, I think he got it wrong. This year I think it should be "Spring comes in summer, summer comes in fall." and that's it: there is no fall or winter.

Hoping for rain sometime, so I can pretend it's winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I'm slowing coming back from Topamax poisoning. People used to ask me all the time what I'm so happy about? Maybe I'm getting closer to a full recovery ;-)

dawsonBob, I heard them talking about CA water issue in public radio a day or 2 ago. Desalination would be fantastic if they could get the necessary volume. I was just thinking maybe if we could redirect tornadoes, they could drop some icebergs in southern CA. Not a good as rain. but when they melt the reservoirs would gain a little ;-) Put those pesty buggers to some good use!

They pointed on on the news those poor people in Moore, OK have been in the bulls-eye of several tornadoes in the last decade ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob,

Oddly enough there was an article in, I believe, Popular Mechanics many years ago, proposing that very thing. As they always do, they had diagrams, artists renderings, etc. Never heard anything about it after that.

If you can find a way to send a few 'bergs our way, we'd be really grateful.

Just what San Diego needs: a new tourist attraction that's actually useful ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A year or 2 ago I heard about one that broke off Antarctica that was 100 miles long. They were putting navigation equipment on it so they could keep track of it ;-)) hate to have the middle of it in my shipping route and have to make a hundred mile detour to the end and back ! It should last long enough to push it up to San Diego ;-) Not sure what you could push it with ?


----------



## Shuja

Jumping in to this pool is kinda cool
Rick, there are too many people around. Cobras are too scared to come to this jungle.
Max, you are right susceptibility with age. It makes me realize my age.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

shuja, I think there is a fine line on managing one's activities for a long painless life ;-) My dad and grandpa farmed their whole lives. Grandpa was milking 80 head of cows 2x day and irrigating an 80 acre farm when he passed at 87. He never rode anywhere if he could walk. My dad retired when he was about 64, but he told me he didn't have any aches of pains until he was in his 60s.

I worked as an electrician for 45 years. Lots of repetitive work overhead. Lots of minor issues and a couple majors; knees, hip and shoulders. My son is in his 40s. He is a network administrator; at the desk in front of a screen all day. He says he notices it when he does a little too much activity. Being active in the trade, I didn't really notice it much until I was in my 50s when I had my shoulder fixed.

I'm pretty sure the difference is my dad and g-pa were active all the time on the farm, but it was varied greatly with the seasons except for milking, but that was just 2 or 3 hours a day, not all day. I guess if there is a lesson here, it is no repetitive work! ;-)) I'm not sure how to get out of that in a modern society with specialty jobs ;-( That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!!

Looking forward to another prefect WW day tomorrow. Hi 60s, sunny ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumberheads,

Well…..It did it again…Rain….Sometime during the night it started up again, and this morning it's till coming down….Cloudy, very overcast, and not much wind…The temp was 42 at 8:00, and don't think it will reach the predicted high of ?....Now they are saying rain/ snow for today and tomorrow..This is unbelieveable…I was going to the lake tomorrow, since I didn't get to yesterday….I'm ready for this mess to be gone, and outta here.

Shuja,
Be sure and keep us posted on your weather there in India. Expiring minds are curious about weather in all parts of the world, not just the U.S….We all come from different parts of the country, and it's kinda neat to know what's happening in your neck of the woods. TopaMaxBob keeps us entertained with stories, which are quite interesting..We all have stories to tell (and not just weather), so tell us some of yours..

You're right….Snakes are afarid of people, and will shy away from them given the chance. Here where I live, we have copperheads (very deadly), which the venom is toxic…Nasty little buggers….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Snowing in the rustbelt again. Temp is right at freezing and supposed to be a little cooler tomorrow. If it snow in April again like it did last tax day, I'm calling a Realtor!


----------



## artsyfartsy

I just got on-line with you guys and it's been fantastic so far other than a few glitches along the way. This is a great way to feel the warmth during the winter months until summer weather greets us again. Currently it's 18 degrees outside (the feels like temp is 4) with sunshine, brrrrr. This is the coldest day this month so far. However, last month was a killer month with subzero days all month long. Tomorrow should be better (I hope). Oh, for the record, I'm in northern Michigan. Can't wait for the warm weather to get here so I can return to the shop!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' bigblock,

Yea, it always snows in Ohio, and seems like for a long time…I don't think you have much winter. At least that's what my brother-in-law and sister used to say. Like I've said before, I've been there in winter…I believe them..!!
It's crazy here, too.Been raining for the last several day, and now they snow for here is the forecast..Crazy, but I'll believe it when I see it. You need to get out of the Buckeye state, and move farther South…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hello DWelch,

Glad you found us, and glad you decided to post on the weather forum.. We don't do a whole lot on here….Just give our reports for our areas, and try to keep the winter blaahs from getting to us. You live in some mighty cold country up North. There are a few on here that are from there, and we pretty much get the same reports from them. We do do woodworking when the need arises, but this is much more fun…lol…Talk about anything you want to, except the two no-no's, and we'll join in just for fun. My goal is to reach 1,000 + post , if we can, and someone don't peter out on us…We reach from California to India, and points beyond. Glad u made it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning Weather Watchers near and far,

You guys are still getting snow? Wish I could say that. It would be a very welcome break from our normal 'bright and sunny.'

Alas, it's another day of 86 degrees and sunny again today.


----------



## darinS

Holy crap!! It's 72 here today and supposed to go HIGHER!! ARRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Welcome to all the new people that have joined us.

This message was brought to you from the oddball in MT, and the letter "R". Please return to your normal programming.


----------



## Grumpymike

Midday here in sunny Arizona, 85 and clear skies. Might hit 90 before the day is done.
At 15% humidity, that will feel like about 75-80 in your town.
Several of the cacti are blooming, beautiful lush flowers like no other.
Mom is in the sewing room and I'm heading for the shop … what could be better??

870 replies … heading for a thousand …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it was 70° two days ago. This morning as I left for work at 0515 I saws some flakes. By the time I got to work it was snowing like crazy. Too warm to accumulate, but it was snowing. Then right after I got to work we had a lady drive her car off the highway, down embankment, thru a bunch of small trees and hit a utility pole. She was not really hurt, but could not remember what happened. Snow had nothing to do with it though. Believe she had a seizure.
It will be 70° on Sunday again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Does it seem like Mother Nature is a bit confused this year, or is it just me?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep…. We're having crazy weather all over the country. You never know what it's gonna do till you look out the window. I don't depend on weather people to tell me, cause half the time they get it wrong. They are the only people that can get something half right, and still have a job…Simply amazing. Hot, then cold, then rain, then snow, then more rain….

dawsonBob,
Mother Nature is not confused. She's the only one that knows what it's gonna do. The rest of us…well…?

Now I'm greedy…..Let's make it over a 1,000 +, just to see if we can….It's gettin' good now….!!
It's my rack time now, so you guys keep on keeping on…I'll be back.!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You re right….Snakes are afarid of people, and will shy away from them given the chance. Here where I live, we have copperheads (very deadly), which the venom is toxic…Nasty little buggers….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


My wife does a lot of genealogy research which involves getting info off headstones in some cases. We were at a cemetery in Missouri looking around before the caretakers arrived for the day. They told her there were a lot of snakes in the area we had been in. After that I was assigned to ground beating and trail breaking ahead of her ;-)

High over cast gathering. Still in mid 60s. Might rain tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

That's really interesting about your wife doing genealogy research off of headstones. I've never heard of someone doing that before. That could be quite intriging. It's kind of like us going out with metal detectors and looking for treasures….Our treasures are usually just pennies and junk….But it's still fun.

Getting a little cooler now with the sun going down….It's now right at 49. Suppose to rain and snow tomorrow. Rain maybe…..Snow kind of doubtful..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

She has about 40,000 people in her data base. She has found info off head stones that is not documented anywhere else. She even found another step in my link to the Mayflower on a headstone in a pioneer family plot on a hill top in a farmer's field in Ohio. She put him in Ancestry dot com and he is everywhere now ;-) I have a late great aunt who said she saw the Mayflower connection in a family Bible that burned in a house fire in the early 20th century. One of the relatives wanted to join the DAR and used that Bible for documentation. She lost interest and did not send in the application for approval. That connection may be lost for ever. ?

Clouds increasing but it did get low 70s today ;-) Lawn mowed for the 3rd time already this year! I remember when I used to put off first cutting until April Fools day ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' gents,

It must have been Friday night, and everyone was out paintin' the town. I was looking for our thread, and it was on page 3…!!!!! 
It's about 8:30 here in the mountains, with rain, and possible snow predicted for today. It's now 41 degrees, which may be a little warm for snow (?)....I really don't think either one will happen., but it's dark and very overcast….again…...Around here, spring can turn into summer real quick.
Bob (WW),
So you could be a decendent of someone that was on the Mayflower ship? Wish your wife could have carried it farther. That would have been some real history…I could say I know a Pilgrim, Pilgrim…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Woke up to a 5 degree sunshiny day. Supposed to get as high as 37. We'll see! Yesterday it was supposed to be 39 and it never got out of the 20's. I'm so ready for summer!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

DWelch,

Yep…...Woke up to a few of those this winter here in the Ozarks…..Not many, but some…It's beginning to rain some now at 10:30, so I don't know how the day is gonna turn out….Not warm, that's for sure..I'm just ready for a good Spring…Summer will get here before we know it, and then turn HOT….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…..It's official…..It's SNOWING….Started right after the rain….This sucks…..


----------



## dawsonbob

No snow.

No rain.

It's 81 and sunny today.

Probably snow in August.

I've discovered that we do, indeed, have three seasons: hot, hotter and football. (I borrowed that from someone whose name I can't remember offhand).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy here is WW today, about 60.

Rick, proving the connections is difficult with the records of the period. Many are just in family Bibles in unknown locations or attics, many court hoses burned in those days, ect. Too much of what is on the web is just a hunch without any documentation. When looking at the entries on Ancestry, lots of them are obviously wrong; ie, sillly things like a person being his grandpa's dad! ;-)) Anyway, my favorite cousin is Aaron Burr, the wild and crazy VP of the US under Jefferson.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations,

It's a fine Sunday morning here in the mountains. The sun is out, no clouds, no winds, and things are turning green. The birds are happy, the squirrels are playing, anf the crows are crowing…I'm watching all this while having my coffee in the sunroom, and it's 42 degrees now, but should reach a high of 68-70 today. Yep, it's a fine day.

When there is no rain, snow, sleet, high winds, and down-right cold temps, it's a fine day..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Freezing again this morning, put salt down on the road "just in case" on Friday (so people with no business on the road could only moderately endanger instead of severely endanger those who actually know how to drive) when the dropped below freezing only briefly and the snow didn't stick due to above freezing ground temperatures.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' bigblock,

You know, that just sounds amazing to me. Here it is almost April, and you're having weather like that in Ohio, still. Maybe one day you folks will thaw out. But again, we've had some crazy weather here, too. I'm ready for a good spring to get here. Just like yesterday, it rained first, and then it snowed a little…Then we have a day like today..
I'm enjoying reedwood's post. Hope he continues. I want to follow along on that one, to find out what happens…lol.


----------



## artsyfartsy

I agree Rick, that was a curious post by Reedwood. I hope it isn't contagious. Not as cold as yesterday but cold as heck here in Michigan. But, the weather looks promising toward the end of the week. We'll see! I wish the best to all of you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey D,

I went back and looked at reedwood's post, and noticed you had posted, also..Don't worry about these kinds of post on here. It happens every now and then. Some just have to blow off steam as only they know how. I've been here going on 6 years, and I've heard it all, just about. Pay it no mind. The largest majority of folks on here are good people, and will help you any way they can..There is always that certain element that is not happy about anything….No worries, mate….Just turn to the weather channel (our topic) to have fun….
Shaping up to be a nice day so far…


----------



## dawsonbob

And a very good afternoon to all of you!

Just got on. Did I miss something? Who is reedwood, and what post?

I can see some clouds off in the distance, but it doesn't mean anything: they're just clouds. Not rain clouds.

It's 77 and sunny here today. Mr. Yeti seems to be the only one still freezing right now: hope it warms up for you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob, You just waking up..? And I'm fixing to hit the rack…!! Yep, you missed a little. Go to the thread and read "LJs suck…delete my account". This guy has a real way with words, and pissed about something. One of the other members. 
Sounds like no rain coming your way, pal…..sorry. Hell, where bigblock lives, it's always cold…even in the summer..lol. Go check out that guys thread. You'll like it..(


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow! Sounds like Ranting Rich on a bad day.

To give him the benefit of the doubt, he might be a nice person most of the time, but he's gone off (or on) his meds.

Still, we can do without someone like that on our thread. Wish him luck.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, and in answer to your question, Rick, I've been up for hours (admittedly not many), but had some chores to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Incidentally guys, there has been a Jackalope sighting here in San Diego. As I was passing one of the stores on University avenue, I noticed a stuffed Jackalope in a window.

Jackalope: not just for Texas anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gents. Pretty nice day today. Started out cold, but warmed up in the afternoon. Now looking like rain though. Cleaned out the chicken coop, fixed rotted floor, got three new chickens. An even ten hens now. Starting to be time to get the lawnmower ready and get the garden ready for planting. Planted a little sequioia tree that my mom brought me back from California last week. It's 3" tall. It should be 300' next week right? It's in a pot right now until it gets bigger.

I just don't even understand people and those rants. If you don't like this site, just quit coming back.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all,

I just got up from my nap (well, actually about 40 minutes ago, and having my coffee now), and find all kinds of good stuff on the thread.
That's right Bob…We don't need that kind of junk on our meek and mild thread. We are just a bunch of easy-go-lucky personal who likes to talk. I especially like the mild-mannered attitude you all have…lol..
Bob, I knew you had been up a good while. Your neighbor told me he saw you leaving…Said you had a wad of cash, and a checkbook, and was leaving to go shopping..I appreciated him keeping an eye on you…()

So….while you were out and about, you spotted a j-a-l. Glad you finally saw one, as they are getting rare as hen's teeth. Having one is like having a huge nugget of gold. Nowdays, people are paying big bucks to own one..They are hittin' the streets just like drugs sold on the corner.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! If my neighbor saw someone with a wad of cash, it couldn't have been me, Rick. Uncle like to keep me at the poverty level.

I can just see a shady character in a trench coat standing on a dark corner "Ps-s-s-t! Hey buddy, want to buy a Jackalope? I've got a nice selection here."


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I really wish you wouldn't mention the "r" word. I'm heading to the lake in the morning (I've been trying to get on it for 3 days now) to chase the elusive bass. I hope my hot spots pay off. Yes, you're right. It's a beautiful day here in the mountains, and hopefully it'll get better as it goes along. Chickens and a garden….nothing like farming..lol..Here's a Trivial Pursuit question for you: What's the average amount of eggs a hen lays in a month?
(a) 30
(b) 25
(c) 20
(d) 31

I told a guy one time that I was a musician, and that I had a henway. He said "What's a henway"? I said "Oh, about 3 lbs.


----------



## Rick Dennington

So I take it he's not a rich uncle who put you in his will. If it weren't for my wife giving me my allowence every month, I'd be below poverty..I'm glad I got a working wife.

Yea….Hope if you seen a shady person in a trenchcoat on the street corner, he wasn't a flasher…


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, he's rich, all right. He just doesn't send much of it this way. Still, I really glad for what I get, and for the medical care.

I really did encounter a flasher once. I was at one of those civic things with one of my sergeants, when a lady screamed. We went to see what was happening. There was a guy being chased by some of the other men. He was trying to get away, his pants actually fell down and he was kind of skipping and hobbling trying to pull his pants up. It was funnier than heck. It made my day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I hear you on the donation I get, also, plus medical. I wish I had a VA close, but it's not to be. 3+ hours for me one way. Thank goodness for Medicare and the military. Being retired since 1973, I've learned.

We don't get many flashers here where I live. I did hear one time about an old gentleman in the nursing home who went into this old lady's room, crawled in bed with her, and started fondling her while she was asleep. She woke up called the nurse, and asked for another pillow…


----------



## dawsonbob

That's funny, Rick. I love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How old of a chicken? Mine laid about 25 when younger, but now about 15. So I choose "C". Sorry about the r__n word. It's sunny again so no worries.
I first saw a jackelope when I went to Yellowstone as a kid in the 80's. I thought they were real for a time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…..I think on that one, I'll close up here awhile, get some grub, and watch a flick….Keep 'em coming….We're getting a good start on the 1,000+ post…..Later, guys….!!

Bill…..Yep, you are correct….A hen lays an average of 20 eggs a month…Don't know how old she is. Could be a young chick, or an old hen.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill,

Like you, I saw my first Jackalope when I was a kid (in the late 50's), and my dad didn't do anything to help me realize that they weren't real. He told me about vast herds of them, but they only came out at night.

Eventually I learned the truth, but for a long time I wanted to see a Jackalope herd.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW and cool.

Not sure when I saw my first Jackalope . Probably about the time I got glasses when I was 8. Couldn't see much before that. I doubt if I could tell them from jack rabbits and antelopes. They were both thick in Southern Idaho along the Oregon border. Jackalopes are like mules, sterile. The only way you can get them is crossing a buck rabbit with a doe antelope. They have to be straddling the ID-OR border for it to work. The line is really hard to find out in the sagebrush. that is why Jackalopes are so rare.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, you could have sold that to me when I was younger, say when I was 68, but now that I'm older, I know better. At least I think I do…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is fact, scout's honor! We used to have mules and tried breeding Jackalopes. Finally the vet told us we needed to get it done on the ID-OR line or it would never work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I'll be darned. Any special season or time of the day that it has to happen? Are they just thrown into a cage together, or is there courtship involved? How drunk do you have to get them first?

And where do Arizona and Texas Jackalopes come from? Do they truck them in from Idaho and Oregon?

So much to learn, so much to learn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The migrate all over the west. Since antelopes are goats, they only mate in the fall. No cage needed, just need to herd them onto the line so it will work. They don't have to be drunk, but it is best if you are ;-) Trust me, herding and milking goats that are nearly as wild as deer is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## dawsonbob

Hmmm. Come to think of it, I think I did see them migrating once. They seemed to be thumbing it along Interstate 10. Didn't even know they had thumbs till then.

Goats, you say? While I have milked goats (owned a couple), I don't think I'm brave enough to milk a Jackalope. Like you say, it's not for the faint of heart!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have milked goats that were nearly as wild as deer ;-) They tamed down pretty quickly. Fed calves directly off of them for a while. That acclimated them to man handling ;-)

I never noticed Jackalopes having thumbs, but I never checked them for thumbs either ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

My goat was pretty tame, and loudly let me know when it was time to milk her.

I can't swear to the thumbs, but how could they hitch-hike without them? I mean, they have to migrate somehow, don't they?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They are definitely too lazy to walk. They must have thumbs.


----------



## dawsonbob

But, if they have opposable thumbs, they could probably hi-jack a truck, load up the family, and migrate en mass.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That would be a site to behold! Probably use a double or triple deck sheep hauler so they could get enough air to breathe ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

That would be my guess. They probably have a routine since they do it so often.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls. Had a great night sleep even though I thought the wind was gonna take me away last night. This morning there is a gentle breeze blowing with an abundance of sunshine. Hopefully if it warms up enough, I'll be able to go out to the shop today. Supposed to be 48 today. Getting excited! I hope you all have a wonderful day. Now go out and make some sawdust!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, good morning to all, you look like a LJ, good morning to all. Okay, okay, I know it doesn't actually rhyme…whaddya want from me on a Monday morning, huh?

Well, it's 63 and only semi-sunny at the moment, but it will be 76 and sunny later here along the Jackalope trail…I mean here in San Diego.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We wanna see a Jackalope round up today for Monday celebrations ;-)

Nice day in WW, with rain coming in .


----------



## dawsonbob

Monday celebrations? Monday celebrations? Are we having Monday celebrations? Why doesn't anyone tell me about these things in advance? I suppose I could put on my Jackalope-hide boots, and come to the celebration.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good afternoon, all you non-fishing type persons,

It was a beautiful day out on the lake, but the fishing sucked, and sucked bad…We never got a bite…..not even a smell….Water temps was just too cold….52.4 was the best we found.. With so much rain these last several days, the fish are screwed up, and I couldn't put together a pattern to find them….My boat ran good, and my partner never quit talking, so we came in around 2:00, took a shower, then a long nap. I'm just bareky coming to life….
I see you guys have been discussing the evolution of the Jack-A-Lope, it's whereabouts, and if it has thumbs.

Made it up to nearly 80 degrees today, and I like it. I may catch a fish on the next outing…Keep posting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I'm gonna go fishing for trout tomorrow in the current River. Dad asked if I wanted to go to mark twain lake, but I'm afraid we won't have any more luck than you did. The trout should be unaffected by the rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Good luck on the trout fishing trip.. You won't have any trouble catching them little buggers. They are used to living in cold water, and not near as deep as bass…They eat anytime, and anywhere in a river or stream.
I've never fished Mark Twain, even when I fished the Pro-Am circuit trail. With the way the weather has been here, and there, I'd wait till the water warms up to at least 58-60 degrees and beyond..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin glory,

I was lazy this a.m., and catching up on a couple of chores before posting. Looks to be another fine day. Might hit around 80 today before more rain moves in later tonight. This is questionable, but Wed. and Thrusday looks even more promising for moisture.
So, I'm gonna wait several more days, or a week or more before trying my luck with the fish. Let things warm up a bit. Afterall, I'm retired, and can do what I want to…..keep them post acomin'...We're almost there +...


----------



## artsyfartsy

It was a beautiful day yesterday, but I had to waste my day going to the doctor. But, I got some good news though. My sugar is down to normal (I'm diabetic) and Cholesterol is in great shape. Woo-hoo! The people down state got 5" of snow last night. LOL. It's another cold sunshiny day here though with no snow. The ice is almost gone off the lakes around here and the deer are coming out in the daylight to feed. It's a hap, hap, happy day!


----------



## NoThanks

65 at the moment, 90 yesterday and supposed to make 91 today. 
(Southern NV) Summer is starting!


----------



## Rick Dennington

DWelch,

Glad to hear everything turned out okie-dokie at the doctors visit. Good news is always welcome, especially with something like that. Do you have to take dialisis? My brother-in-law is diabetic, and has to do that about 3-4 times a week..Four hours at a time to clean the blood…
It's good that the snow has by=passed you for now. Hope it stays away. You know it's the start of spring when you see the animals aout stirring…Warming up every hour here, so iy's looking good, so far.

Iwud4u,

Where you been hiding out? Haven't seen you on in several days. I know NV can get down right hot. I've seen it hit in the three didgits there before. I'd sneak into a casino to cool off a bit..!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Rick, I don't need anything other than pills to help curb my diabetes. If I loose more weight, I can probably drop the pills. I have a great wife that takes care of me. She cooks carb free and bakes everything sugar free. It makes it easy to sidestep the diabetes. BTW, how do I put a quote in?


----------



## dawsonbob

Mawnin', y'all,

Rick, someday you'll actually catch a fish…or is that part even important? Maybe it's the fishing, and not the fish.

DWelch, good for you! Spending time at the doctor's on a nice day may seem a waste, but at least they'll keep you going to enjoy nice days (don't ask me how I know this). Look down in the bottom right of every post, and you'll see the word "Quote." Click on that, and it will put what you want quoted in the "Have your say" box.

Iwud4u, I think your weather is a lot like ours in San Diego, but even hotter. Spring was two days last week, and now it jumps into summer.

Almost forgot to mention that it's 73 and sunny, with a few wispy coluds.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Whew….Man it's hot..!! I've been out in the shop cleaning up "my little red pirogue" , and I was working on a good sweat by the time I finished. It's already 80, and now it's time to cool off…It feels like I'm in California or Nevada..!!

dawsonBob,

Someday I actullay hope* to* catch a fish or two. I agree, it's not always about catching fish, but the actual act itself, and being out in nature, being on the water, and letting the wind blow through while traversing the uncharted territories….lol.

DWelch,
Did you figure out how to put in a quote? Bob is a good instructor in edcuational matters..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I fully understand. Back when I could actually walk and breathe, I used to spend a lot of my time hiking in the bush. I never really was a fisherman like you, I generally used a spear gun back then. Now sitting and dangling a line in the water has a lot more appeal. I may have to take it up.

I was an instructor once. I taught the Laziness and Procrastination course at University of Science Music and Culture, often known as USMC.


----------



## darinS

got up it was 42°, now 66, supposedly heading to 80. BLAH!!!

Question for the esteemed panel. If hanging rain gutter and downspouts, is this an appropriate location?










Just curious.


----------



## dawsonbob

Darin, do you think there would be any problem with running over the extension? Maybe you could extend it farther so that there wouldn't be any problem hitting it ;-)

I helped a friend of mine install some years ago. He actually dug a deep French drain close to the house where the down-spout was. Don't know if it actually worked, because he moved shortly after.


----------



## darinS

I think you are on to something there Bob. I'll look into it


----------



## dawsonbob

Ah. But which part, Darin?


----------



## darinS

Running them over of course Bob. You're right, would make it a LOT easier to hit them.

I got no where to run a french drain, so I can't do that one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. Great sport on dark nights ;-)


----------



## NoThanks

Looks a little close to the front of the house, maybe move it back behind that last window.


----------



## dawsonbob

I think Iwud4u has a good point.

I should have caught that.


----------



## darinS

There's one back there also, with the extension right behind the front wheels of the truck you see there. I'm telling you, good work is hard to find these days.


----------



## darinS

This is what I mean back there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a good day of fishing. Caught lots of nice trout. Sunny and 75°.


----------



## dawsonbob

The solution is obvious: you need to build a bridge above them the length of your driveway. I see no other viable solution.


----------



## NoThanks

You could always raise *them* about 6 1/2'. Just don't back a camper in there.
(Looks like the truck is there to stay.)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all you sub contractors,

Sounds you guys may have put your noodles together, and figured out the solution for the down spouts….Ya'll didn't ask my opinion, so I guess I wasn't needed…lol….I had the answer. Just thought I let you know that..

Bill,

Glad you had a good outing for trout fishing. Sounds like you caught some for the skillet. I'm gonna learn how to catch a fish someday….I'm still in the practicing stage, I guess..But I won't give up. I still have a worm or two.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumber hoarders,

Sitting in the sunroom, and watching the sun come up, is just too early for me. It's 61 degrees, and looks like it could pour down rain any minute. Dark, grey, very cloudy skiys will prolly give way to some moisture. That's what the forecast says, anyway. Usually around here, it they give a 30% chance or higher, it'll come down.
So, you lumberheads wake up and tell us about what's happening in your neck of the woods…Expiring minds want to know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick, it's 45° here this morning, but supposed to make 80° and then storm tonight. I'm gonna get the mower out, air up the flat tire, get it running and then maybe cut the back yard. I hate cutting grass, but I give thanks for my zero turn.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill,
It's a little cooler up your way than here. Sounds like you have your morning all planned out. I'm not quite ready to mow my weeds yet. The ground is still wet from that last good rain we had….I tuned up my tractor a few days ago when it was raining, just looking for something to do that day. So it's just a question of when I'll use it. Won't be long though…I hate mowing. I'd rahter be fishing.


----------



## darinS

You nailed it Bob. The bridge build starts this weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Will it be a nice, rustic covered plank bridge, Darin, or simply a utilitarian concrete slab? So many possibilities. If you build it high and wide enough, it could obviate the need for gutters and down pipes altogether, with the added bonus of extra parking on top. House wouldn't get much sun though.

It's kinda hazy/sunny outside, with a high of 75.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all yall,

It did just what I suspected it would do…..rain.. And it ain't over yet.. Just taking a small break while it gathers itself together. It was pretty quiet till around 2:00 or so, then it cut loose good for a good spell. Now it's quiet again for a bit. The little woman just got home from slaving, and after we have our evening coffee, I think we'll run into town (12 miles away), and have the All You Care To Eat Chinese Buffet, then hit Home Depot (I have a gift card burning a hole in my wallet), and blow that on junk I don't need..

Never made it out of the 60's until about 40 minutes ago…Sun shining, and 70 now…Have a good evening..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' everyone,

It's time to wake up and smell the coffee. It's time to drink a pot or two, also. After a night of heavy rain, which seemed to come down in buckets, it finally quit this morning early. The sun is out shining bright, with a little cloud cover, and it's 62 degrees, and no wind. With all the rain we've had around here, everything's turning green fast. My weeds are growing, and the trees are budding. We should get the day off from the moisture, but will come again tomorrow. It sure has screwed up the fishing. Suppose to get to near 72 today.

EDIT: They changed the rain forecast for today, also. 70% chance by 10:00 a.m., all day, and all day tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Guys, It's another clear blue sky out there today. However, we're supposed to get showers later today. But, the good news is, it's warm enough to go outside in the shop. Yeah, it's already 46 outside and will be 58 this afternoon. The wife is out shopping today, so it's just me and the shop!

Rick, the rain you had last night is the rain we'll get today. It should be a warm rain. Warm or wet, I'll take it! Anything but snow and cold!

Rick and Bob, thanks for the advise on setting the quote. I tried it, but it re-writes everything I just wrote. I guess I'm supposed to erase that and re-write the quote?


----------



## artsyfartsy

The only dumb question is the question you didn't ask!


----------



## artsyfartsy

I'm just about ready to punch this computer!!!! I've tried editing it and it won't go away.


----------



## Rick Dennington

> I m just about ready to punch this computer!!!! I ve tried editing it and it won t go away.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


 D,
This is how you do it. If you want to quote what someone else has said, or posted, hit the quote in the right hand corner* first*....It will show up in your name below, then just fill in what you want to say…Then hit post this reply.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning everyone,

It's alternating between sunny and overcast, with a high of 73. 'They' say that there's a chance of rain next week. I'll believe it when I see wet streets.

DWelch, Rick nailed it. Give it a try.


----------



## firefighterontheside

dwelch, like they said, hit the Quote button in the lower right of whichever comment you want to quote, that comment will then show up in your comment box. Anything after and before the words "stop quote" will show up highlighted when you post. If you want to only quote a portion of what someone said, you can delete the other stuff, but don't delete the stop quote.

Rainy today and tomorrow with some thunderstorms. That is all til there is more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Excellent, Bill,.....I didn't go into real details to tell DWelch, and I guess I should of, but I really think you covered it better than I did….I know one thing….You and dawsonBob are excellent instructors…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Well done, Bill. Even I could follow that one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Now that I'm retired, I'm closing down my old website. If anyone wants to see some of what I used to do for a living, you can go here: http://www.dawsondoes.com

It hasn't been updated since 2008 or so, and now it never will be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Bob, you did it all!


----------



## dawsonbob

When you're self employed, Bill, you kind of have to if you want to make any money. It's funny, but I worked mostly for advertising agencies. Some would use me only to write, while others would use me only for illustration or design. It's kind of like an actor getting typecast: once an agency sees you as one thing, you're locked in to that niche.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I checked out your old website, and read most of what you did…..A man of many talents…I was reading some of your clients you worked for, and noticed you had worked for Dawia…Dawia makes fishing gear. I'm not a fan of their fishing reels, but hey, somebody buys them….


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I remember doing a few jobs for Dawia, Rick. I don't really know anything about their fishing gear, but the checks were good. Back then I'd paint anything as long as they paid me ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

I understand, Bob…I always say that if the money's right, it's all copasetic….I'm not sure I spelled copasetic right…lol.

Right now, it's 73, and looks like more rain coming.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, who cares if you spelled copacetic right, as long as we get the point.

Actually, if I remember correctly, all I did for Dawia was four background paintings of a fisherman using their stuff. The agency then put photos of the equipment and text on top. That was back in the 80's or early 90's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
Are you sure you spellled it right.?..Just kidding you. I might not can spell it, but I do know what it means…)

On the Dawia subject:...They are big business who's been in business a long time. They are probably a million dollar a year (or more) company that depends on fisherman and sportsman to succeed…

I think on that note, I will retire to the rack for a while. My old back's been giving me fits today. That's why I'm not in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Snooze on, Rick. I'm thinking about it myself. Hope the back gets better.


----------



## darinS

> Will it be a nice, rustic covered plank bridge, Darin, or simply a utilitarian concrete slab? So many possibilities. If you build it high and wide enough, it could obviate the need for gutters and down pipes altogether, with the added bonus of extra parking on top. House wouldn t get much sun though.
> 
> - dawsonbob


 I'm thinking the rustic look would appeal most to LOML, although you bring up a good point about obviating the need for gutters and downspouts. Not nice of you, because now I have to think on this one and it will push my project off longer.

only headed to 50 today and supposed to stay cool for the rest of the week.


----------



## dawsonbob

I see that you got the hang of quotes ;-)

With my little warped mind I can envision all kinds of possibilities for your bridge, but I think the rustic look would be way cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all that's still up,
It's 64 degrees now, and rather warm. High tomorrow is in the mid 70's…and more rain. Will it ever quit.?

It's a bit late, but thought I would throw a little weather report out to all of you before reting for the night…It's just started to sprinkle lightly, but is suppose to turn to real rain sometime tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to all you fine gents,

Last night just after I hit the rack, all hell broke loose..It started thundering, lightening dancing all around, and the bottom fell out with a downpour. I posted a little before sack time, but it got worse…much worse…Don't know what time it finally quit all that mess, but not the rain. Rained all night long, and still raining this morning. Dark, grey, overcast, no winds, and did I mention how dark it is..? It's 64 degrees now, and we must have a cold (cool) front coming in, cause the lows will be in the mid 40's….Strange..!! More rain is forecast for a couple of more days…Will it ever end..? Oh well…I'll just suck down this coffee and watch the birds get wet.!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning all. I've already been to town and it's beautiful out this morning. Days like this will surely chase the winter blues away. It's supposed to get up to 49 today. I know to some of you that may not be very warm, but it's warm in up Michigan. I'm not running around in shorts just yet, Sweatshirts are still the order of the day. I spent all day yesterday in the shop cleaning the winter crud away. I love my shop! It's my get away. I'm at peace with the world. I may not even turn on a saw and yet just sitting out there helps me clear the cobwebs from my mind. Just looked out the window and saw my first Robin of the season. Here in Michigan, they say when you see your first Robin, spring is here! I guess it's time to finish my coffee and meander out to the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' DWelch,

Yep…I'm still sucking down the joe myself. Planning on heading to my shop, also, to work on a project for a customer. I can play for about 2 hours, then have to take a break, as I have a bad back, and have to rest a bit before continuing. Speaking of Robins….For rthe past several days, I've had about 20 in my yard, also. So you are right about seeing the first Robins, and that's a sign of spring coming. I like Robins….They eat worms…They can take a 2" worm, stretch that puppy out to about 5", and gulp it down…Hum hum, that's good eatin' for them.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day t' all, and t' all a g' day,

Not to be left out, I, too, am sucking down some coffee. I don't think we have Robins around here, but if we did I would probably watch them. Around here, they probably couldn't tell when it's spring, so they skipped landing here.

Today it's 83 and sunny, a ten degree jump from yesterday. Not at all unusual around here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey yall,

Just came in from the shop, and been piddleing around out there, celaning the place up a little. Couldn't do much c leaning, as my old bod is telling on me…It's 56 out now, and this weather change has my joints, and old bones aching….It looks to be clearing up now, and no rain forecast for a few days…It's my nap time….Got to go recline for a bit.

Bob,
They don't have Robins in California…Only in the extreme North, and way down here in the South..They get too confused out there. That's why they didn't land there on their voyage to the South…Not enough worms.


----------



## dawsonbob

Worms? We have worms. The Robins can buy them at the bait shop like everyone else.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, curiosity drove me to check out Robins on Wikipedia.

It seems as though we do have Robins here year round. I suppose they buy their worms at the bait shop and hang out on street corners ogling the chicks. Maybe they're just kickin' it on the beach. I have no idea, because we don't have any on this block that I know of.

If I ever see one though, I'll be sure to tell you.

How about a nice Pelican? We have tons of those.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Spring as finally sprung here. The glaciers are receding. Made it to the high 50's today. still need the propane heater going in the shop, but on low just to take the edge off.

So to celebrate, I'm having Old Cranky Workshop Happy Hour. Who's joining me?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Cranky-Workshop/138503222986301


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening everyone,

After a good nap, and a couple of Advil, I'm feeling perky again….It's almost time for some grub and a movie, but wanted to take a quick peek at our thread….Sure enough, I had mail….Cooled off…It's now 56 degrees.

dawsonBob,

I knew you had Robins in Cali..They are all over the U.S., except Alaska….Hell, even I wouldn't want to live in Alaska….too frigging cold…Only Eskimoes and caribou live in the high country…Worms couldn't live there, either. You just have to get out more to see the birds, Bob…But pelicans aren't prevalent here in Arkansas, either. I did see a couple on the lake here once, but they were moving on…Blue herons out the ying-yang here. Be sure and let us know if you spy a Robin…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,

Glad to see and hear that you're finally thawing out up there in cold country. I figured it would eventually…just a matter of time..It'll just take you a little longer to get there than it does us down South. There are some things that just have to be celebrated, and that sounds like a good start…Enjoy your OCWW happy hour….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Chris, Pesky things, glaciers. Glad to hear they're receding for you. I think that last time you checked in, it was freezing back there. High 50's is a definite improvement.

Disclosure: I wrote this reply about an hour ago, but somehow forgot to click the 'Post this reply' button. See, I have these dumb attacks on days that end in Y. Sometime during the day, I'm bound to do something stupid.


----------



## Grumpymike

#982 is gone … In my mind I see about a kagillion LJ'ers sitting at the key board watching the numbers grow and they are ready to pounce to be the *KILO_JOCK* ...


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh Yeah, it's 'bout 85 here today, did a bunch of yard work and opened the pool, water temp is 73 … ready to swim …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Grumpy,

That's funny….a jock ready to pounce….I don't think any of us pounce very much…We're too old to do that.

My pouncing days are over. But I do try to take things in stride….slow and easy is my motto…I'm not sure I know what a kagillion is, or if I can count that high..!!

Wow….nice and warm in your neck of the woods…If I had 73 degree water in the lake here, I'd be trying to slay the fish..But alas, it's still in the low 50's here. Prolly about August it'll hit 73…I'll slay 'em then.
My grub is ready, so ya'll have a good night, and I'll be back soon….


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> 
> Glad to see and hear that you re finally thawing out up there in cold country. I figured it would eventually…just a matter of time..It ll just take you a little longer to get there than it does us down South. There are some things that just have to be celebrated, and that sounds like a good start…Enjoy your OCWW happy hour….!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington





> Chris, Pesky things, glaciers. Glad to hear they re receding for you. I think that last time you checked in, it was freezing back there. High 50 s is a definite improvement.
> 
> Disclosure: I wrote this reply about an hour ago, but somehow forgot to click the Post this reply button. See, I have these dumb attacks on days that end in Y. Sometime during the day, I m bound to do something stupid.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Yes. things are improving. A few weeks from now, we will be having Friday Driveway Happy Hours. I leave the bay door open. The neighbors and friends stop by. We enjoy a few adult beverages and sometime fire up the grill for some steaks. Get's the weekend kicked off just right.

Hoping to actually do some work in the shop. still working on an idea for the 2×4 challenge…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Low of 31 tonight here in the rust belt, been tired now for a while seeing frost on the cars peeking out of my bedroom window in the morning. I've really been wanting to call the insurance agent and activate full coverage again on my bike so I can go out and ride, but every time I'm ready I see more cold whether headed this way again. Should be high 30's tomorrow morning at the easter egg hunt for the kiddies. Have to bundle them up again.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Morning all, I had a great day out in the shop yesterday. The temp was supposed to get upwards of 50 something, but it only made it up to 47. Today it's supposed to be in the high 40's again but I think it's going to be slow getting there. Going to try to get out to the shop again today and get some things done. I'll have to end it early though so I can recline and watch my Spartans play some round ball with Duke.

Rick, I have some back issues as well. I have to stop every once in a while and just sit and relax so those aching muscles can recoup. I'm sure we all can remember the days we could go from morning till late at night in the shop even after putting in an 8 hour shift at work. But, no more. I have to sneak up on the projects now.

I hope y'all have a great Easter. Celebrate life with the family. And, of course, stop and smell the sawdust!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was a frosty 27° this morn, but now sunny and going to 60° today. Headed to the easter egg hunt at my alma mater, SLU. Wife and i both graduated from there. She went on to graduate from two more schools and is going back this year for an online program to earn her doctor of audiology.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos dias, y'all.

DWelch, I remember the old days when I could work straight through like you're talking about. Haven't seen those days for a long time though. Watch some ball and rest your back - a good way to spend a Saturday.

Bill, I'm sure it was so, but when it's 79° and sunny on my front porch, it's hard to think of anywhere as being below freezing. Strange thing, how the mind works.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Whoops! I got fooled. It's cccccccold outside. It's just above freezing so I abandoned the shop idea. Better stay inside and watch golf and dream of being in the shop instead.


----------



## dawsonbob

Seems like the reasonable thing to do to me. Giving up and watching TV is always preferable to freezing ones patootie off.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon yall,

I'm pretty late with my morning post..I had to go to the marine dealer this morning and pick up my boat. I took it in Wed., and it was ready today. Picked it up, then stopped by and bought some grocries, then stopped by my wife's bootie shop, and took her to lunch….Soooo….here I am…lol. I don't like gettin' too many irons in the fire..

Chris, bigblock, DWelch, Bill M…..all you guys just hang on a little longer..Spring *will* get here for you all…it just a question of when..dawsonBob has no worries….He's hot all the time..!! Two seasons…hot and hotter for him.. Hey…we're not too far form our 1,000+ post, so keep it rolling…When it's too cold to be in the shop, then kicking back and doing something else sounds logical to me. I'll be kickin' back in the sack pretty soon.. When you get to be our age, naps are a must for rejuvination….


----------



## dawsonbob

We haven't heard from Rick yet this morning. He's probably lurking, waiting to pounce when he thinks he can get the 1,000th post.

Edit: He checked in just as I hit the button. Timing is all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

WRONG…..I just posted thank you very much…I'm not a lurker…I'm a lover, a fighter, and a wildhorse rider, and pretty darn fair windmill man…A top prize goes to the one who hits the 1,000th post….


----------



## dawsonbob

If I get the 1,000th post, do I win a no expenses paid un-vacation in sunny San Diego? Huh, Huh? Do I?

Oh, I hope I win.


----------



## dawsonbob

I just saw your shop, Rick. That's some shop…I need to start playing the lottery.

After seeing that, I have to give away all my toys and devote my time to endless reruns of Gilligan's Island.


----------



## dawsonbob

BAM!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

ZAP!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BOING!

Sorry folks, but someone had to do it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Yep, you guessed it….A non-expense,non-vacation to sunny California….just as long as it's San Diego, and confined to the city limits…

Oh, and thanks for the nice comment on my shop. For some reason I thought you had looked at it before.
I'm not understanding your logic on your last comment about re-runs and Gilligan's Island…????


----------



## Rick Dennington

YEA>>>>1,0001 post…..YEA>>>>>We did it…...Congrats, Bob…..You win….Shall we try for 2,000..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Of course we'll go to 2,000.

No, first time that I saw your shop. My comment only meant that you have such a cool setup, that I couldn't hope to catch up, so I should spend my time watching Gilligan's Island instead.

Okay, okay, now it sounds pretty lame to me, too. Disregard.

Now I'm preparing for my un-vacation in San Diego.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

You're just full of good humor. But seriously, do you get to do any woodworking at all, that is, with your health

like it is..? I know a lot of us do have some health problems…I was just wondering…


----------



## bigblockyeti

28 degrees in the rust belt this morning, freezing rain last night iced the windshields and froze the car doors shut well enough to nearly miss this mornings frozen easter egg hunt. Just for good measure salt was tailgated out on several roads despite the temperature climbing to near 50 this afternoon. Wonder if anywhere in the states you actually have to know how to drive in inclement weather to earn your drivers license instead of relying on local and state government to aid in destroying the roads and cars so poor drivers can delay the inevitable?


----------



## Rick Dennington

bigblock,

Just be patient, cause the worm will turn….Your weather has got to get better….And I believe that there are some drivers who shouldn't even own a drivers licence…A good case in point:...80% of the drivers around here, and up in Mt. Home are between the ages of 75-90 years old…These people cause more wrecks than anyone. Most of the time when you hear about one, it involves an old person and a younger person…There should be a law that says noone shall drive on ice and snow around here….This is dangerous territory I live in for driving.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's 2:30 here my time, so it's time for my rack time for a couple of hours. You guys carry on w/o me..


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Temps in the 50's here. Got up early and was planning on going to the shop, but after breakfast a morning nap got in the way. Then I had a contractor come by to give me some estimates on winter storm damage repairs. Boy did the insurance company miss the mark. Looks like we are putting in a supplemental claim.

Finally out in the shop. Now, what am I'm going to make? Of course, I discovering I need a major cleaning and reorganizing out here. Well, that can wait until May.

Oh and still have the propane heater on low to take the edge off. I like to work in short sleeves.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yeah, Rick, I do. Sometimes. Slowly.

I've had four heart attacks, four new stents put in, and various and sundry other medical things since last June. On top of all that, I can barely walk, and can hardly breathe. Right now I'm waiting for a heart valve replacement. All those things have slowed me down somewhat. The good news is that I should be better in a number of ways after 'the valve job,' and able to do more.

Tomorrow I'm going to build three new drawers for the kitchen in one of the apartments. For some reason, tenants are really hard on drawers. Of course, these drawers are 35 years old, so that may have something to do with it ;-)

For the same unit, I need to replace some molding. May have to make it on the router table, so that'll be fun.

I'm almost up to the point where I can do some personal projects, too, so that'll be cool.

Yep. I do get some wood working in, just not as much as I would like.


----------



## artsyfartsy

I spoke a little too soon a little earlier! It's been snowing here and now we have a, "Winter Weather Advisory" until noon tomorrow. Ugh! I can't believe this. And, it was supposed to be 60 today. "Wine"!


----------



## dawsonbob

I'd whine about that, too. Heck, I live in San Diego where the weather's almost always nice, and I whine about it.

Everyone whines about the weather, but nobody does anything about it.

That's my two tenths of a dime.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,
You 've got to get that after breakfast nap…that's a must-have situation..
Hope you get your winter storm damage taken care of, and don't cost you an arm and leg, like everything does these days…It amazes me how much things cost now adays. And I'd prolly put off that "spring cleaning" and get going on a project, especially the way your weather is now..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
I certainly wouldn't worry about doing more woodworking than you want/ need to. Getting yourself back to being able to get around and breathing better is a better agenda for recovery. Sure hope you get a new heart valve soon. I know it'll make you feel better, and fell like doing more activities. In the meantime, just take it easy, pal, and don't overdo. That woodworking and repairs can wait till you're up to it…

I wonder where Topamax Bob has got off to..? Haven't heard anything from him in quite a spell. I guess he decided not to play with us all….Prolly just got busy and had to take care of other things..


----------



## Rick Dennington

DWelch,
Prolly, if I lived where it was cold all the time, I'd whine, too. That's all we can do, cause you can't fool Mother Nature. When she's ready, she'll straighten it out…..the sooner the better, huh..?

Sorry about your sorry weather. Just when you think the worm's gonna turn in your favor, it turns the other way…Patience, grasshopper…..lol..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well guys, I'm gonna get in here and eat a bite of supper, then settle down to a good series I'm watching on Netflix called "Crossing Lines"...It's interesting..I'll check in later tonight….


----------



## bigblockyeti

DWelch, I feel for you, living in the rust belt is tough, high taxes, rough roads and rusty cars are aging me much quicker than everyone I know in the south.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumber nuts,

I got out early this morning in the shop to get a glue up started on a project I'm working on. So while the glue is drying, thought I would do my morning post. It was 48, cloudy, and no wind when I started, and was chilly in the shop, so I got the heat going now. The forecast is calling for more rain today, so we'll see what develops. The next couple of days are suppose to warm up nicely into the high 70's or low 80's.. I might just hit the lake.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, What a tragedy I woke up to this morning! It SNOWED last night. Ugh! 2" of the white stuff. Good Grief Charlie Brown. It's gonna be awfully hard to find Easter eggs in this stuff. But, all is not lost, I'm gonna get a great Easter meal today. And, I hope all y'all will too. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning and happy Easter, everyone,

Gonna start a new project today. Nothing complicated, but it takes me awhile, nowadays.

68 and mostly sunny here today. Pretty sure it won't snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy yall,

I'll post my midday report before my nap time here in a bit. It started raining here about 11:30, and it's still raining…Cloudy, still overcast, and 50 degrees…It's a cold, wet rain, and it makes it feel cold. I just turned the heat up to knock off the chill…. Good napping weather.
My project finally got dry, so I unclamped it, and it'll be ready for jointing and a little more planeing before moving ahead. No hurry…just taking my time, and doing it the right way….

DWelch,
The way you were talking, I thought you were moving into spring, but alas, it's not to be for a while. It is hard to find them eggs in the snow, and too cold to be digging around looking for them. Sounds like you'll find a birdnest on the ground with a good meal coming. Just kickin' back on this Easter day…Listening to the rain..

dawsonBob,
Happy Easter to you, too….Don't work too hard, and take it easy. Don't over exert yourself….Breathe in, breathe out…..wax on, wax off….


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay. To tell the truth, I'll only be taking measurements today. I'll actually start work tomorrow…maybe the tomorrow after that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well happy easter all. Nice day here, partly cloudy and 60°. I ate too much. I had two beers before i learned we were having breakfast for lunch.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well Bob, you know what they say…."The longest journey begins with the first measurements"...2-3 times measureing should do it…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Sounds like you porked too much, and now drinking before breakfast….? I don't know how to comment on that one….You might need a nap to sleep it off..)


----------



## dawsonbob

At least two to three times, Rick. I measure twice, then forget where I wrote the measurements down, so I measure again, then forget…

As you once pointed out, old age ain't for sissies…and neither is memory, apparently.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's about my supper time, so I'll just let you all know that it's still raining….Still very much clouded over, and did I mention rain…? I'll sign off for now and watch some cop show.. Hope everyone had a nice day, visited with friends and family, and had good eats….Be back later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, Spring hasn't sprung as yet. More snow last night. The weatherman has his report all screwed up. Last week he was telling us warmer weather this week. He must have been talking about Florida or someplace south cause it's cold here. 33 this morning and the snow has melted off the yard but still in the woods yet. I was really looking forward to those 60 degree days. Maybe next week!

Rick, yes it was supposed to be warmer per the weatherman. But, we live in Michigan where the weather changes as often as a baby changes diapers. Needless to say, they had me fooled. The robins have left too! They listen to the same weatherman. LOL

I had a nice Easter and I trust you all had one too. But, everyday I spend with my bride and family is always nice.

Rick, What MOS was you in the Army? I was in the 8" SP's (artillery) back in 73. My draft number was 21 so I thought I would be smart and join the branch of my choice. Little did I know, they ended the draft 2 weeks after I signed my name.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you lumberheads,

Yes…..it's raining..I slept in late, cause qwe had rumbling of thunder that seemed to keep me awake some of the night. Usually doesen't do that….It must have been that late night piece of candy and glass of milk….!! Got up to a dreary, cloud-covered morning, with like I said, rain.. The temp was 50…Not cold, but just felt wet and damp, so it made it feel cool….I about as tired of rain, as you guys up North are tired of cold and snow.. It really gets into my fishing time. When I was younger, the rain didn't bother me to fish in it…I've become a fair-weather fisherman, I guess….Maybe like you guys, it'll quit one day and turn nice, and get into spring…

We didn't do anything yesterday for Easter..Just lazed around, as we have no family here. I piddled in the shop, and the wife did some sewing and repair work…Had a nice supper, and watched a couple of flicks..So, it was pretty quite around here, which is how we like it. We're pretty much home bodies, and don't socialize much.

DWelch….My MOS was 11B10…Light weapons infantry. When I was in VietNam, I was an RTO for a few weeks.. I hated carrying the radio. When my replacement got there, I switched over to the M-60 machine gun, and carried that for the remainder of my time there. I served with the 25th Infantry Unit. In our compound across the way, we had 105 and 155 Howitzers. I learned real quick which was in-coming and out-going rounds…lol.. I too was drafted right out of high school in 1966…Just a dumb kid who didn't know anything. The average age for soldiers in VietNam was 20….So many never made it to 21.


----------



## artsyfartsy

I trained on 105's at Ft. Sill, OK. They are the babies. But, I'm sure you appreciated them when they were coming in. I never made it to Vietnam, stayed stateside. No Action at all and the only shrapnel I received was a piece of the track that hit me in the arm when somebody was hitting it with a ball-peen hammer. Thanks for your part in that mess Rick.

Welcome Home Rick!


----------



## dawsonbob

Spring has sprung, fall has fell, summer's here, it's hot as…umm…heck. Okay, maybe not yet, but it will be.

In the mean time it's 68 and sunny here.

I was a Marine, not Army, but my MOS was 8654. Sometimes they'd try to slap a O on the end of it, and screw up everyone's paperwork.


----------



## darinS

30° right now headed to 46.

Had to come to work to get a break from home. Spent 4 hours sanding the front porch so it could be repainted, returned the drum sander, picked up an aerator, then aerated the lawn, returned the aerator, finished trimming out a window that was put in last weekend, off to the store to get supplies for Easter dinner, clean the house for the company, egg hiding/hunt for kid, cook dinner, eat, then clean up the mess. I have a feeling I missed a couple things, just can't remember what. By 9 last night, I was tuckered.


----------



## Rick Dennington

DWelch,

I know exactly where Ft.Sill, Ok is…I spent about 2 weks in the hospital there when I was on TDRL for the Army. TDRL means Temporary Disability Retirement List. Had to go through all kinds of exams, blood test, xrays, the whole nine yards..Then went home, and had to report to different hospitals for the next year or so. It was to determine if I was fit to return to duty, or be retired out of the Army. They retired me when I was 25…Thank you…I was doing my job while there. And yes, I'm glad I made it home.
Being in the military, and being in Viet Nam was just one small chapter in my life. There are so many more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Your report is beginning to sound like mine. your's is hot and dry, and mine's cool and rain…Ain't we a pair?

I knew you were a Marine, but I don't know what your MOS # stands for. And I'm not sure you told me your rank while in the Corp.

It finally quit raining for a while, the sun has kinda broke through, and it's warmed up nicely to 70 degrees…


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

Dang, darin, I'd be tuckered out too if I did all you did. That's a full day's work right there. No wonder you had to go back to work to rest….My wife says the same thing. I get tuckered out just reading what other people do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. Wait a few days and yours will be hot and dry, and mine will be cool with rain ;-)

The MOS 8654 is basically a grunt with a lot more training, who sneaks and peaks.

I went out with my guys and we looked at people and stuff - often over the fence- then told analysts who swore we couldn't have seen anything that would upset the prevailing wisdom, so they often ignored it. Don't get me started on 'analysts'.

I meant to be a career Marine, but got one too many ouchies. I was a mustang, and left as an O3 (Captain).


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I had no idea what rank you were all this time. Should I call you Sir, Captain, or just call you when the chow is on.? It's hard to believe that it's been 48 years since I was in that country. But I've been retired since 1972, and that's hard to believe, also. I too meant to be a career Army personal… I had planned to go to D.I. school when and if I made out ok. But that was not to be, and here I am, shot body and all….I hate it…
With that, I'll go sack out for a spell, and revive my old worn out self….Later, guys….


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, I have a better rank now: Woodworker. You can also call me when the chow is on ;-)

I finished my last tour in '71, came back here to Camp Pendleton, and got hurt on a training exercise.

Life goes on (with any luck).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Me too, Bob…..Fisherman, also a woodwoker, do leather working, father and grandfather…We move forward, cause we can't go back…We do the best we can with what we have to work with….In my case, it ain't much…lol..

Fixing to rain any minute now….Now down to 65, and really dark and cloudy….

Do any of you guys do Facebook..? Just curious. I do some, but not much.

Well, it's about 6:20 my time, so I'll get off of here, and grab some chow, and start my Netflix series…Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's good to read ur quips this morning. After the snow melted away yesterday, the sun come out and it actually got warm. Not blustery warm mind you, but sweatshirt warm. I made it out to the shop and did some work out there. It's a little overcast today but it doesn't matter. The wife has a doctors appt. today, so we're out the door for a while.

Bob, didn't know you were in the service. Marines too! Double Wow! Welcome home Cappie. Oh and yes, I do facebook. I'm on a lot. Perhaps too much.

See Ya, Boys, Gotta go for now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's warm this morning already with fog. We are due for storms the next two days with possible severe weather on Thursday. I work both days. Should be fun. Home today with my youngest.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all ,

I'm some what late with my morning report today. My pest control guy came this morning and sprayed for creepy crawlys….Then I had to take my boat back to the marine dealer, cause the shifter cables was too tight, and getting in a bind. So I got that taken care of, and now I'm reporting in…

It's cloudy and looks like it could pour down rain any minute…I know….My report is sounding repetitive, but hey, at least it's not hot and dry like someone we know…lol. The low was 62, and now it's 70, so might turn out nice afterall.

DWelch,
Glad the snow melted, and it warmed up some…At least you got to the shop for a little bit of fun. Hopefully it'll get better as time goes along. Hope it wasn't anything serious with the wife. Keep us posted.

Are you on Facebook as DWelch, or artsyfartsy..?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Bill,

Like you up there, it's warm already, but no fog…A little breezy, but like you also, we're due for some rian/ possible storms the next couple of days, also. Enjoy your time off with your youngest child…..Later….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning America, how are ya…

We have big, fluffy clouds moving in. Yes, you heard that right: big fluffy clouds in San Diego. Not only that, but the NWS says that there will be showers overnight. Wow! Rain in my lifetime!

It's also 68 degrees today. The surf is flat.

I tried Facebook, mostly to keep track of my nieces, but to tell the truth, I really don't like it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning America, how are ya….well don't you know, I'm your favorite son….Classic tune…,

Glad to hear you might get a shower, Bob….We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed..Actual rain..?

The wind is down now, and the lake has just a little ripple on it…I like a little ripple….Breaks the surface, and the fish can't see you as good. Let's you sneak up on them a little. But when they live 40-60 ft. down, it don't matter….
I'm like you, Bob….I don't care for Facebook, either…Too much junk on there. A lot of nonsense….


----------



## dawsonbob

Just because the Weather Service says we'll have showers overnight doesn't mean we will. They're saying that it's 100 percent chance of rain. When I read a little more on their page, they're talking about sprinkles and "light" showers. We'll see if any of it hits the ground.

If I were on Facebook, I can guarantee that there would be nonsense ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It has been damp here in WW for the last couple days, not a lot of rain, just damp, high overcast in the high 50s.

I have been to my mother's for a few days without net access. Nice to get a glimpse of life pre-WWW ;-)

Grandkids here for spring break for a few days. Shooting match coming up this weekend. Not much web time for a bit.

Take care, WW Bob


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' guys and dolls,

This morning I awoke to a rain shower….Nothing major, just a really light drizzle, that got a little bit heavier, and turned into a shower….It was 70 degrees, and the sun is shining bright now….High today is up around 80. So here it comes…Warmer weather is on the rize. Now if we could just get it to quit raining for awhile to let things dry out some….My weeds are growing like weeds….I'll have to fire up the thractor soon to mow….

dawsonBob,
Looks like you're gonna have to do a good rain dance to get decent moisture out your way. Wish I could send you some from here…We're over stocked..

Bob(WW),
Glad to hear you're still alive and kickin', since we haven't heard from you in several days….Now we know why….Sounds like you're getting a good visit in with your mom and family. Have fun with the shooting match, and all your kin…Get back on LJs when you can. Keep us posted…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Rick, thanks for the song. Ur right, it is a good song. I love a lot of songs from that era, but the one I probably like the best is "Cherish". Every time I hear it, I think of my youth and how much time has past by. Gotta quit thinking of that. Oh and on Facebook, I'm Don Welch.

This time of the year always brings bad weather and for those in the mid-section of the country, it's gonna get loud today. especially for "firefighterontheside". If he's working today and tomorrow, he'll be making a lot of runs and worrying about his family at home.

DawsonBob, It's gonna take a lot of precipitation to get to where you need to be. Our lakes still haven't recovered from the lack of snow we had about 10 years ago. They are still down about 2 feet. Snow is what helps bring the lake levels up. We just drove by some areas of Lake Huron yesterday and the shoreline is still about 100 yards out from where it used to be a decade ago.

Our weather seems to be improving around here. Although we are getting a few sprinkles today, it's still a little cold to be going out in the shop. We need some warm rain to get the fish running and to thaw out the ground. I think I'll go to the local hardware to get some supplies today. The weatherman says we are going to be in the 60's next week. So I have no idea what it's gonna be. I hope he's right. You never can trust the weatherman around here.

You boys keep ur head down during this springs bad weather. 
Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' Don,

Ah yes, "Cherrish", by the Association…Good tune, also…I listen to '50s and '60s old rock and roll on Sirus XM radio when I'm in my truck or Suburban….That's the music I grew up with, and Allen Freed once said that rock-n-roll will never die….He's right, and it hasn't yet. I come from the same town as Buddy Holly in Lubbock, Texas. I used to go to Buddy's house when I was about 9-10 and listen to him and the Crickets practice. My sister dated Jerry Allison, the drummer, at the time, so she would let me go. Mr. and Mrs. L.O. Holly were the nicest people.

When I got old enough, I had a rock and roll band, too. I started playing when I was 10, and Buddy Holly was my inspiration. In Lubbock, they have a Buddy Holly museum and memorial , and he's buried there…My mom let us go to his funeral….Hundreds of people showed up..It was a sad day, but Buddy still lives on…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all you weather watchers, watching weather everywhere,

Love that old time rock and roll, especially from the 50's and 60's, but some later stuff, too. "Oh, gimme the beat boys and free my soul, I wanna get lost in your rock n roll and drift away!" Suits me.

All of you seem to get enough rain that you're tired of it, and want it to go away. I'd really like to have enough to get tired of it, too. The rain we were supposed to get last night never happened. It may have rained somewhere, but not here.

Today is 67 and cloudy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yes sir, Bob…...An era of by-gone days and good music….Yep, I also liked the MoTown sound back then. When I lived in Memphis, we had several MoTown singers that lived there….Aretha Franklin, Sam the Sham and the Pharos (not really MoTown), Bobby "Blue" Bland, Sam and Dave, and the group that did "Green Onions". Of course Jerry Lee Lewis and Elvis….Might be one or two more, but can't think of them….Cybil Shepard lives there..
Remember her from "The Last Picture Show" back in '73? , and then later "Texasville".? I'm a conisuer of music and movies…lol..

It's 80 degrees right now, clouding up, and looks like rain….again….Sometimes I like to get nostaligic..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening everyone,

It's gonna rain….I can see it brewing back in the West and South….Could pour any minute. Really clouded over….Temp is 81, and really warm…In fact, it's nearly hot…Feels like I'm in San Diego…Poor Bob…no rain…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes siree! Howdy everyone! Looks like most of the west will be joining San Diego and CA in the next year or two. Long term forecast is lower than normal precipitation. There is plenty of water for irrigation this year, but that is due to carry over from last year. Some snow packs in SE OR and SW ID are a 3% of normal ;-(( Most are no more than 25% ;-((

Nice day here in WW, little damp early morning and late evening, mostly partly cloudy and about 55.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you wood hackers,

As "Hermans Hermits" says in their song…."Second verse, same as the first"....That's what it is here….Rained sometime during the wee hours of the morning, but not too bad. Things are just wet and damp, and it's cloudy with very little sunshine, and 71 degrees already..We have had a ton of rain these last couple of months, and trees, weeds, and grass is sure growing fast. I haven't mowed yet cause it's still too wet. And we're due for more rian and thunderstorms today and tonight….Will it evere end.? Yep….and when it does, it'll turn hotter than hades….Doesn't really matter now, as I've had a serious back attack for the last couple of days…..Hurts to move….Not much going on for me…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

It's raining here and we are expecting some thunderstorms later today. Boy, I never thought I'd miss that sound. I'm hoping it's just a normal garden variety thunder boomer. The temp is supposed to get up to 60 today and in the 60's for the rest of next week with sunshine. I'm getting excited! Warmer weather is finally on it's way.

I have to tell you boys something. I hope it doesn't sound mushy but, I like getting on here and talking to all y'all. I like making friends where ever I go. One can never have enough friends. And, I consider y'all friends. I'm glad I found this site. Yo guys make me feel welcome. I look forward to getting on here every morning.

Well, get out there and make some sawdust guys. We'll see ya later.


----------



## donbee

FINALLY!
The temp is supposed to rise to mid 60s today.
I'm pumped. I may be able to get out there in the shop and do SOMETHING.
Maybe just clean, sort and straighten up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey DWelch,

And a good morning to you too, sir….Hope you are in fine form today…Sounds like you're getting what I'm getting…more rain…and thunder..60's sounds like a vast improvement for your neck of the woods…One should get excited about warmer weather after what we've all had…It's about time, huh.?

Don, we're glad you found us, and we appreciate all your weather reports, and just being "one of the gang" so to speak. I had no idea this thread would go this far, but we've had fun with it, and maybe we can still continue to have fun with it..Participation is the name of the game, and I think we like to participate.. Yep….we're all LJ friends with one goal…..make something out of wood, and call it a creation of our own. We're glad you found this site,also, and glad you jioned us..Post on here as much and as often as you want to.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Don Butler,

Thanks for coming on this thread and posting your weather from your neck of the woods….Glad you joined us.

Come on in, and tell us about what's happening in your area…Talk about anything you want, except the two no-nos….It's like having a bull session sometimes, and we all seem to enjoy it when we have time.

If I threatened to trade my wife's yarn and thread for wood, I'd be in the doghouse for sure…


----------



## donbee

Hey Rick,

No worries about SWMBO! We both have a good sense of humor, and she KNOWS I would never seriously trade any of her stuff.

I'm being so anxious about getting to work because, because of weather and health problems, I haven't been able to get any work done in my shop for almost two years.

DB


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos dias, mi amigos (I think that's French or sumpthin for 'Howdy, gents'.)

There's a bright blue sky outside, with a high today of 69. No rain. Not a drop. I could turn on the sprinkler and pretend, but they'd give me a ticket for wasting water.

More later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Yea, my wife too does all that stuff. She sews, makes quilts, , has 5 sewing machines, so she can do just about anything on each one for different things. She owns a beauty shop, so doing that stuff comes natural to her…She's got about as much material and stuff as I have tools and machines…I don't mess with hers, and she don't mess with mine…lol.

I know exactly what you're saying about health issues..I have them to, especially back trouble, and it keeps me out of my shop quite often. I don't use hand tools just for that reason..That stooping over kills me…A few of the guys that post on this and other threads have the same problem…bad health, that keeps them at bay, also, with working the wood…There are a bunch of us like that….Like I told dawsonBob once, getting old ain't for sissies…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya Bob,

For some strange reason, your last post didn't show up on my end of the thread on my 'puter….I don't know if I hit a delete button by accident or what, but I know you sent it, cause I got notices on my iPad and iPhone. But by the time I got a quick look-see, it was gone. The only thing I saw for a sec, was you speaking French, or something….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Never mind…...It just showed up above my last post to you….I don't know where it went, or where it was at….Very strange…..But I got it, and I knew you were speaking French….more like Mexican, but that French is foreign to me….!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well boys we had some weather yesterday. Heavy storms started around 3pm and didn't quit til about midnight. The worst stuff went just south. No tornado, but lots of wind damage, large hail and lightning. 








Then we got lots of rain. Sorry Bob. Too much rain in fact. Flash flooding had people stranded in their homes. We had to get some elderly folks out. Then another road where people were driving cars into the water and stalling. Went to bed about 0200, when immediately a reporter started calling the firehouse. He must have called about 10 times wanting info and trying to figure out where to stage his news story at 0500. He asked me to be there, but I told him I planned to be asleep. Story to follow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is the reporter who kept me up all night. Though I'm told he called the station later, while I was out on another call, to thank me for my help.

http://fox2now.com/2015/04/09/couple-rescued-from-home-during-flash-flooding-in-jefferson-county/


----------



## dawsonbob

I just get so darned confused with all these languages. Mexico is only 15 miles away, so that one is pretty obvious. Knew a french girl once, so I must have absorbed some of that, and I was married to a German girl (I know I absorbed some of that), and I'm learning to speak English through the total imersion meathod. Unfortunately, I get them all mixd up, and nobody knows what I'm saying half the time. I better stick with English.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Bill,

Man, that looks really nasty….you had some rough weather….Glad you came out unscathed on that one….it had to of gone South, cause we didn't get any of that weather….It always amazes me when people try to drive in or through high water. That's just amazing….The elderly folks I can understand try to take care of them, but the other…You just can't fix stupid…Blow the reporter off, and get some sack time….you deserve it, bud….


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill. My silliness shouldn't even be on the same page as you posts. Well done.


----------



## donbee

Rick,

I'm always amazed when I meet other guys who do the things I do and their wives do what my wife does.
Marge was a beautician for almost 50 years. She has about 7 sewing machines and five knitting machines and one weaving loom. After she gave up on the beauty salon (her knees went out on her) we ran a knit shop with yarns, patterns, books, needles and hundreds of other doodads. Finally, she couldn't do that anymore and we closed that business, too.
I worked in industry and business for decades, doing all kinds of jobs but at the end I was a techno-geek, building networks, installing and servicing many computers, routers and such along with telephone systems, security systems and video surveillance. I quit all that after I turned seventy and started getting serious about my woodworking shop and my photography practice. I'm 82 now and what I say about old age is - it comes at a bad time for me. I could have handled it easier at an earlier time.

DDWWB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't be fooled by me Bob. It wasn't as impressive as it sounded. Plenty of silliness here too. I was proud of my guys though. Very promptly ready to go in the water to help people. 
Funny Don…...old age at a bad time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice, sunny and 60 in WW today. Sunshine, lollipops, but no rainbows anywhere ;-) Rain coming for the weekend.;-( Just in time to spoil the shooting match. Oh well, the boys will have better excuses for their poor scores ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to all on this fine Friday , the 10th,

Last night about 6:00 we were just sitting down to supper, and it started getting really dark skys back in the West and South. The wind picked up and started to blow pretty good….Then it started to rain, and then the bottom fell out, and a serious downpour started….They had severe thunderstorm warnings out for the counties around us, including ours. No sirens or tornado warnings, but it got a little scary for a about an hour. It was looking nasty out. Then it got kinda strange. The sun was shining while it rained, and then it just quit. The sun came out, and in a minute, it was over…. The temp had dropped about 15 degrees, and it turned cooler…

This morning it was 48 at 8:20, the sun is shining bright, a little wind, and no rain…..yet…We have rain / thunderstorms forecast for the rest of the wekend, and several days into next week…Once again, I have to put off cutting my weeds, it's so wet….Don't know what the high will be…I've give up on trying to guess…


----------



## dawsonbob

G' day, all,

Bill, my hat's off to anyone who does that kind of job.

One of the tenants in my building managed to break their entrance door, so yesterday was devoted to replacing it. Got it drilled and routed okay, but it took some work nevertheless. I'm sure you've all done it, but do you remember that an exterior solid core door weighs one hundred and eleventeen pounds? I didn't: now I do. Getting too old for that, nowadays.

Anyway, it's 67 and semi-sunny here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey you,

Came in for dinner, and I heard You got mail…I figured it was either you or DWelch….Didn't know for sure, tho.
Yes…..I have replaced a door and frame work once. It's the kind where you buy it all, and made together…That was one bitch of a job….getting it plumb and shimmed….I'll hire it done next time..!!!

I do remember the solid core doors….Back in 1888, when I started woodworking, a solid core door was my first bench top….I still have that bench, and now use it for an assembly table….I ain't too old….just too stove up..
It's now 70, no wind, and the sun is bright with no clouds..Now back to our regular scheudled program….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon gents,
Quiet night last night, so I got to sleep. This morning was nice and clear and 46°, beautiful out now and about 65°.
I built my own front door. It's a 36" door that I made from an inner piece of 3/4 ply and then inside and out are made from 3/4 pine, so it's 2 1/4" thick and I have no idea what it weighs, but one hundred and eleventeen sounds about right. I used 4 hinges to hold it in the jamb I made from 2×8's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. One of my first thoughts was 'wow, this would make a nice solid bench'. You don't want to hear my second and third thoughts. Suffice it to say that people my age shouldn't be moving things that heavy. It is a door blank, with nothing drilled and no mortises.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you Saturday loafers,
But once again, more rain in the forecast for the next few days…Second verse…same as the first..!!

I got to looking for our thread, and it was pushed all the way to the 4th page…I didn't post much yesterday…Puttin' up with a bad back, plus we went into town last night, had Mescun food for supper, then went to Home Depot to look at new items for re-doing our master bathroom…A complete make-over from floor to ceiling, and all in between….Most of it I'm gonna have hired done, but I'll help a little…New tub, toilet, tile, shower door, faucets, etc…..The whole enchilada…..If Moma's happy, everybody's happy…I get new toys to play with, and fish more..lol….
It was pretty nice this a.m., and the low was 52, with a high of around 73 today, so all and all…not bad…


----------



## dawsonbob

And a big, big howdy to all y'all!!

It's a nice looking day out there today. We'll have a high of 69, with a blue sky and light high clouds.

No rain in sight.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

It's the high 50's, a few times tip toeing past 60 degrees, I have the shop door open and the irish tunes blasting. The Sox are winning. The sun is shining and all well. Life truly is good. Now, I need a project.

I thought I was going to have to replace the roll up garage/shop door. The plan was to build a pair of carriage house doors. But, with the help of a neighbor, we replaced one pulley and the door operates as smooth as silk now. I guess that door project just went to the bottom of the list. (wife wants kitchen finished first).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It's about 7:30 a.m. this fine Sunday morning…Just a quick post as I'm heading to the lake this morning to try my luck at catching some bass. It's 52 degrees now, and the high should get up around 76. No wind right now, or clouds, so it's a sunshiny day, looks like. Rain is supposed to move in here later tonight, prolly after midnight, and it's gonna rain for the next 5-6 days according to the weather forecasters.
It's time for me to get more coffee, hook up the boat, and head out….I'll check in later on today or night..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Rick. My dads down at bull shoals this morning, but heading home early. He was not fishing, but working on a deck for my aunt. 
Cool this morning but going to70° for a little party we are having at the house today. Nice to sit outside on our deck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

I wasn't around yesterday, I had to go down state for some family visits. Unfortunately, the weather was great yesterday and I wasn't able to go out and play in my shop. But, I will today!

We had some nasty storms the other night. One crack of lightning jarred me out of a sound sleep. I hate storms! I was in the fire service for some time and one of the things I hated most was going out on Tornado Warnings and spot for tornado's. The only thing I could think of was how my family was fairing while I was out. I feel for Bob M. Keep your head down and I hope your family stays safe.

The weather is supposed to be nice for the next several days and supposed to be in the 60's. Yea!!!

Rick, I hope you catch a few big lunkers for me. I love Bass fishing. Not much on eating them, but I sure like catching them. I'm more of a catch and release person. But, I like fishing for Salmon here in Michigan. I'm not a big sport fisherman, I'm sort of a once in a while weekender. Sad, I live on a lake but don't fish much. I'd rather be in my shop than fishing.

Well, it's off to the woodshop. Time to make magic happen.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Oh yea, I forgot the best news! I stopped at a couple of Estate sales yesterday and picked up a couple of old nail aprons. I love those old things. I hang them in my shop. It's neat to think of the people who might have worn them and what they were doing with them. It's interesting. Anyway, I scored.

Bye.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks DWelch, I assume you meant Bill M. We missed a tornado at our house by a few miles a long time ago, before my kids were born, but we did get 90 mile an hour wind for about 20 minutes. Lots and lots of our trees down, but no damage to my house or garage. It was good I was home that night. I do worry when I'm at work, but I know I can leave if something happens and someone else will come in.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bonjour, y'all.

I have errands to run this morning, so it's off to HD. I hate going there on weekends.

It's a nice day for it though. High will be 72, with nice sunny skies.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

What a beautiful day here in Massachusetts. Clear skies and temps just reaching 70! Yes I said 70. No shop time today. I had a 5 mile race to do. Completed it in 38:11. Not too bad considering I've had no road training time since December. Had a great day at the race. Post race was a live Irish band and free Sam Adams pouring from the beer taps. With the sun shining and not a cloud in the sky. You can't get much better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all yall,

I hope everyone had a pleasent Sunday, and just did your own thing. My luck wasn't too good today on the lake…I guess the fish just haven't moved up to shallower water yet…When I say shallow, I'm talking 20+ feet. The water temp was 60.4, and still cool yet….Anyway, today was a bust as far as catching fish, but the lake is in great shape. It started out calm, and by noon the wind was 15-20 mph. Makes boat control a little diffucult. But it reached about 74, and overall it was good to be on the water, and enjoying the outdoors and nature. I'm tired..

Sometime after midnight it is supposed to start storming here, and have storms/ rain chance practiaclly ervy day this next week. We sure doun't need any more….It's gotton so green here, and I had to do yardwork yesterday, cause my weeds were going wild…!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Well it's 58 this morning with chances of rain. Boo on the rain, but I will still take it over the cold. Got some stuff done yesterday. It was sunny and breezy all day yesterday. It was nice to finally get outside and feel the sunshine on my face. Oops, just looked outside and I'm seeing sprinkles on the window.

Firefighterontheside, I thought you were Bill M. I got Bill M. on your quote so that's where I got that from. I feel for you guys that live in the mid section of the country. That seems to be where all the tornadoes seem to mess things up a bit. I have a friend who is Fire Chief in Joplin. He had to ride out that storm there a couple of years ago. I hate Tornadoes.

I guess its time to get busy and get something done. A day doing nothing is a day wasted.


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the mornin', to each and all,

Okay, I did go to HD yesterday. Circled the lot three times and gave up: nothing's important enough for me to fight those crowds. I'll try it again today, maybe, if the mood strikes me.

Anyway, it's bright, sunny and 72 degrees again today, with no rain in sight. Those of you in the South, however, are going to get soaked through Friday. Doesn't seem fair, somehow.

Mother Nature, pay attention!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey yall,

I missed my morning report cause I had to take my Suburban in for an oil and filter change, and get the tires rotated and balanced, plus other errands like grocery shopping, then took my wife to eat Mexcun food, then do other stuff….I got home just in time for my nap….it's been raining all morning, still raining, and will continue for the next several days….It's 59 degrees now, and that may be the high for the day….with all this moisture, everytrhing is so green and things are blooming, like dogwoods and some flowers….I like it….
As far as I know, no bad weather is forecast….just lots of rain….

dawsonBob,
You sound like me when it comes to going and buying something….I don't like the crowds either, and will pass until another time…When I circle the wagon, and no spaces are available, I head home... And yes….we are getting soaked now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer on the fishing Rick. 
Had some hard rain and hail early this morn, but now just cloudy and about 65°.
Dad is headed to Truman Res. tomorrow for a week of fishing. Hope the bite is better there for his sake. I heard Bull Shoals was high and dirty.
Went to an auction on Saturday and picked up a bunch of walnut and cherry for $75. The cherry is rough sawn, but the walnut was all planed to 3/4 and straight. Guy was a serious woodworker, but he passed away and wife sold everything.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Great weekend for a road race.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumbernuts,
Hope your dad has good luck at Truman..The bite should be better there, since it's a low water, more color to the water, and not as deep….Plenty of timber to fish..I always did pretty good on Truman in torurnaments. Keep me posted on how he does..And yep, the lake level is high on Bull Shoals…about 3 ft. over normal pool, but not dirty until you get up to Theodosia area near the river….A little off-colored there.
Good score on the lumber.. Not a bad deal. I can't seem to find deals like that around here..Too many woodworkers in this area….

Chris,

Were you in the race, or just watching from the sidelines.? Any type of special race, or just for fun.?


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderful morning and a great day to all!

Just passing through this morning, got work to do (for once).

It's 71 and sunny, with a few clouds off to the North. Be back later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Cloudy, but dry today. Chance for rain tomorrow. 100% chance my grass will be three feet tall before I get a chance to cut it. He should be fishing by the end of the day and I'm sure I'll get a report. We used to stay at Theodosia all of the time and yes always murky up there, but it would clear up before you got around to the cowpens.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> 
> Were you in the race, or just watching from the sidelines.? Any type of special race, or just for fun.?
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I was in the race. Local pub 5 miler. That's me in the racing wheelchair crossing the line. It was a fundraiser for a couple of local charities. Over 1200 entries at $25. a piece. I finished at 38:11. Not bad considering I've had no road training in the past 4 months.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all,

Just a quick post before supper time….It's been overcast and kind of a grey day, with no rain…yet. It's forecast for some more, but none yet….It's been hoovering around 60-62 all day, so it's still up for grabs right now..

dawsonBob,

Did you get your work done you were planning to do today.? I always make plans to do "something", but always falls short of my intentions…If you got more done than me today, you accomplished a lot…

Bill M.,

I think your dad will do ok at Truman, especially if he has all week to catch a good sack….I'm not exactly sure where the cowpens are, and prolly fished the area…I don't run to Theodosia area a lot, but I usually catch a few fish when I head that direction…I usually fish Spring Creek and Turkey Creek, and a couple of places past the 160 highway bridge back in the buckbrush and ditches…Hope it gets better up there…

Chris,
I didn't realize that was you in the wheelchair…Sounds like a good charity donation for the local pub….Hope you had fun…Watch them wheelcahirs…they can be tricky….I rode one for around 2 years….


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, Rick, now that you mention it…

The tablesaw needed some tweaking, then the drill press wasn't quite right, and…aw, heck. I'll cut those boards tomorrow, fer sure ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cowpen Hollow is just north of the Arkansas border kind of across from Oakland Marina.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> I didn t realize that was you in the wheelchair…Sounds like a good charity donation for the local pub….Hope you had fun…Watch them wheelcahirs…they can be tricky….I rode one for around 2 years….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Thanks. But 20 years of racing, a dozen years of wheelchair basketball, skiing and sailing, I think I've got the wheelchair mastered.


----------



## dawsonbob

Chris,

My hat's off to you. Those are some incredible accomplishments, in my book.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening, guys,

Thought I'd post a thought or two before signing off for the night. Catching up on the latest news on our weather report…...

Bob,

Sounds like you have some plans laid out for tomorrow's work…..You have to plan ahead. I always put off untill tomorrow what I should of done today….Wah do they call that.? Procrastinate, or something..? That's me..

Bill,

Yes…I know where you are talking about now…I have fished that area. If you went on around the big bend, you'd see Pontiac Marina….It's about 100 yards down from the Ark/ Mo state line marker ….I was lost in the thought for a moment…..

Chris,

My apoligies to you….I had not realized you had done all the wheelchair racing, Boston Marathon, and all the other activities you mentioned….I would say that you are indeed the master of the wheelchair…Like Bob said, those are some incredible accomplishments….


----------



## Sanding2day

Hello Brother… Hope conditions have maintained acceptably… If it wasn't for the extra 2/3 work days all would be right with the world here in southern IL


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Well, the weather has been great for the last couple of days. The weather man got it right for a change. I'm looking at blue sky's with an occasional wispy cloud lingering by. I was finally able to get out to he shop yesterday and spend the whole day there. I was in heaven until I came in for the night. Kinda over did it a little. I was thoroughly sore last night. I couldn't hardly move all night. But, it was worth it in the long run. I guess that was the winter stagnation catching up with me. But, I got a lot done.

As I've posted before, I started a project last fall and then went ill and had to go to the hospital. That stay in the hospital kinda screwed me up with finishing projects for a few months. So, I was finally able to regain some lost ground on my project yesterday. It sure felt good getting sawdust all over me again. But, I won't get much done today. Got some running around to do. And those honey do's keep getting in the way. Boo Hoo!

Catch u guys later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations to all,

Well, it's doing it again….raining it's butt off….Don't know when it started, but woke up about 7:30, and it's coming down good….If I were a betting man (and I've been known to lay a bet or two down), I would say in the last two months, with all the ice, snow, and rain we've had, we have got close to 10-11 inches of moisture. Just a guess. It's time for me to put out my rain gauge so I'll know for sure.

Morning Don,

Glad you're getting to enjoy some nice weather in your neck of the woods…There's nothing better than getting some shop time, and feeling like you've accomplished something…You sound like me when I spend a lot of time in my shop. You don't realize it at the time, but boy it shows up on me the next day…I can always tell when I spent too long making sawdust…especiially my knees and back…Sometimes I just have to force myself to quit..For me, it's better to just do a couple of hours, then take a good break (like a nap), then maybe another hour or two…There is nothing I'm doing out there that can't wait, even for a customer. They know my routine..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Dan,

Good to hear from you, again….It's been awhile..Don't let that work keep you from posting when you can…
Hope you're getting some better weather, also, in your neck of the woods….Drop by any time….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, woodsy people,

It's 79 and sunny here today.

Going to have a go at doing some useful work today. I think. Maybe. It could happen, I suppose.

Don, I know just what you're talking about. Last June I had a heart attack…and then I had three more, with other complications. They put in four stents, and I was in hospital for a little over three months. Kinda slows ya down, y' know? Just now trying to get back to it, but I'm still kind of weak.

Just saw a thing on weather.com talking about how much rain they're getting in the South. Apparently, the ground is saturated and won't hold any more water, so you Southern guys could have some flooding.

Here in San Diego we get flooding with not much more than an inch.


----------



## darinS

Yea!! It finally cooled down here!! Snow included, which is good. 34 right now with a high of 45. Then we start climbing again and will be mid 60's by Friday.

Hope the south doesn't get too flooded. We had that happen around here in 2011 or so. Not pretty.

Back to your regularly scheduled madness now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops. Rick, I said Oakland, but meant Pontiac marina. I have never been to Oakland marina. I've fished in Bratten Spring creek and turkey creek as well.
Nice day today. It has looked like rain a few times, but keeps clearing up. Good day for live fire training. I got to drive the ladder truck this morning, which I don't do often so I enjoyed that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning all you wood rats,

Got up this morning to heavy, heavy fog….I could see about 25 ft. out my sunroom door..Not a breeze in sight, no clouds, and very little subshine coming through…It's 61 right now, and the high is forecast to be 78…Kinda doubt it will make that, too…No rain today, but beginning tonight and for the next few days, it's got high percentages…60, 80, 100 %....We're lean and green up here in the mountains, and I like it a lot….

darinS,

Glad to hear you're headed for some decent weather up in your neck of the woods…About time, huh?
We have had our fair share of heavy rains and flooding in some areas…I'm lucky where I live…We don't get a lot. My house sits up on a rise in the woods, so lots of runoff away from me….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

No big thing on the mix up of marinas. I knew which one you meant. I have fished around the Oakland area marina. The creek just North of the marina is called Gooley Creek….Some of the locals call it Gooley Bay. There are a couple of islands there that I like to fish, cause they have a channel swing that comes in close to the banks, and those fish will hang around there, moving in and out to feed. The deep channel gives them a good escape route, and they use it, alomg with road beds and ditches, to travel in and out….
I think my next outing, I'm heading over to Norfork.. I like that lake better than B.S.
Hope your live fire training went well, and you got to hot-rod the ladder truck…I'll bet that's fun driveing that dude….Keep me posted on your dad's fishing at Truman….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Another nice day in the neighborhood. I worked in my shop all day yesterday til about 4:00 PM, that's when I ran outa things to do. My project is almost finished. Today I should be done. It's supposed to rain a little today. The radar shows rain on the west side of the state moving straight north. It may not get to me over here on the east side of the state. The temp's been hovering about 55 for the last few days which is quite nice compared to what we had a few weeks ago.

Rick, I can't agree more with the nap and break times. That was my dad's philosophy. He'd stop for lunch and take a power nap during his soaps, then go back outside and piddle in his work area until dinner. I'm a little like him however, I want to push myself for now, so I can get back to where I once was. I stop when I have to. I'll sit in the shop for a couple of minutes when I have to then get back up, cause I can't sit still. I didn't say it, but when I stopped yesterday at 4, I sat in my easy chair and took a power nap. I can't lie, it felt good!

Bob, Sorry to hear you had a heart attack last year. I hope everything is good. That had to have been a crushing blow to you and your family. You take it easy.

I love reading all the post's. It's like family at the dinner table. I get a chance to get things out. Keep it up and we'll talk next time. Off to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a very good morning to each and all,

Well, I actually did get a chance to do some work yesterday. I cut a couple of boards and started clearing a path to my router table. That was all I accomplished yesterday, slacker that I am.

Thanks, Don. No family around, but a couple of lady's did express concern.

80 here today, with a good chance of dark tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya, Bob,

You want to see a slacker…just come here….There's nothing more I like better than slacking, if I can get away with it….I'll slack, then slack some more…At least you got some boards cut, and your path must have been bad to your router table…First I've heard of that…lol…Wait…let me back up….you might be a slacker afterall…)

Already up to 72, and looks like it's climbing a little…The skys are getting a little darker, so rain is on the way..

Got my firewood guy on his way to bring me another cord of good oak…it'll be good and dry for next winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I used to despise being a slacker. I had to be busy all the time. Used to. That was then, this is now.

Now I've developed slackery to an art form: no one is slacker than me. I'm developing a religion, and I'm even starting a church: 'Reverend Robert's First Church of Slackery." The congregation doesn't meet, really, they just do their own thing. The best thing is that you can join from home. Try it! It's easy!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

The temp is already 50 outside and is supposed to get as high as 70. Can you believe it? I can't! The sky is blue with the occasionally wisp of a cloud. I love it.

I finished my project yesterday and it looks good as far as I'm concerned. It's a cross between an Arts & Crafts and Green & Green wall clock. I found a picture of it on line and tried to copy it from the picture. The clock is going to my son who will display it in his restaurant. Pictures will come in the next couple of days. You know how I am with this site. LOL

Catch u guys later, head'n outside.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all….TGIF,
I didn't think any one could beat me when it comes to slacking, but I guess I was wrong…We'll give Bob the honors…lol..I like his approach…No meetings, do it on your own, and take naps…This is right up my alley….

I got to the shop kinda early (not too early), and started putting some material together for a small project, took a coffee break, sit and rested for a bit, and had some more coffee and a smoke, had some more coffee, and….well, you get the picture…!! If that don't constitute laziness, I don't know what would….
It's 62 degrees now, and will (or should) get to about 76…maybe 78…Post away, all that propose to slack.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning.

Don, congratulations on finishing your clock. You must not be as much of a slacker as some of us.

I don't know, Rick. Your morning sounds like a morning I'd like to match. You even got a smoke in. I quit, but there are times I'd really, really like a smoke.

Maybe I'll get something done today. Maybe. It's a good day for it.

79 and sunny here today. They say that there's a chance of rain next Thursday. As usual, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## darinS

55 here heading to 65. Hope to do something over the weekend, but have an idea that it will be work on the honey-do list. It's only about 8 feet long right now. Oh well, job security I guess.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening weatherwatchers,

Well, regrettably I didn't get to slack so much today….As stated this morning, I gathered material for a project, and today I got it jointed (with my table saw), planed down to workable size, and cut to length and width….All parts are about ready to sand. Still got some rabbits and dados to cut, but that's easy peasy. Then I've got to cut out some parts to make a stand for one of my wife's hair dryers she uses in her beauty shop, and put in a new filter. I'll put casters on the stand so she can roll it right up to where the customer will sit…Easy peasy….

Bob,

You're a better man than me for quitting smoking…I've smoked for 54 years, and have never tried to quit…Don't want to….I enjoy my smokes, especially with lots of java….It would prolly kill me to quit…lol..
Did you get anything done today like you had planned..? Wheather you did or not, it doesn't matter….There's always tomorrow….that's my take on that…One more day of slacking won't hurt..
Got really cloudy and dark eariler, but it all went away, and now it's 80 degrees, sunny, and a light wind…


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Beautiful clear skies and in the 60's. Enjoying a frosty beverage while I prep my gear for a 8 am 5k road race. Hope to get some shop time tomorrow afternoon. Then the wife and I are winging it out to the west coast for the week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

The thing I've learned over the years, is get them honey-dos knocked out, get the wife calmed down, then you can move on to what you need to do for you and/ or your shop…It happens to me all the time…It happens to all of us most of the time…)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Chris,

Sit back and have a tall cool one and enjoy the evening….Good luck in the road race tomorrow….Hope you win.
I got some shop time today, and it's always relaxing in there. Got more tomorrow, also…You and the misses have a good time out west, be careful of everything, and enjoy yourselves….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another week slipped away. Not sure how I ever had time to work when I did ;-) Mid 60s here in WW,m sunny and nice for a few days.

Did you get enough water to do some good, Bob? I heard tonight 44% of the WW is in drought this year ;-(( BTW, congrats on the quit. I don't miss them, but it has been 20 years.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

It turned out to be a beautiful day yesterday. In fact, it was so nice i was down to a T-shirt in the afternoon. Loved it. Today is supposed to be the same weather here then it turns on us starting Monday.

I used to smoke once upon a time. I was a two packer when I was serious. In fact when I couldn't smoke, I was chewing Beechnut. I finally gave the habit up in the mid 80's. The cost of cigarettes was getting "expensive". They were costing me about 80 cents a pack. I carried the same old pack of smokes around for a few months just to have as a crutch if I needed one. Fortunately I didn't need anymore and tossed them. I see now a pack of cigarettes costs almost as much as a carton of smokes cost back when I started.

I started a new project yesterday for my granddaughter. She's only about 2 1/2. She loves her grandpa and stays away from her grandma. The kid knows best. LOL Anyway, it shouldn't take long to know this one out.

Here is a new subject! When I'm working on a project, I find at times I get excited and begin progressing faster than I should and usually screw something up. I get anxious to see the end result and have a tendency of messing something up. How bout you guy's? And I can't multitask either. Such as, making more than one project at a time. I tend to get confused on measurements on projects. So, I'm a one project at a time person. Anyway, I just thought I'd throw that out there.

Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all.

Bob, we never got anything to speak of. Yesterday the extended forecast was for a 70 percent chance of rain next Thursday. Today the forecast for that day is 40 percent. What I actually expect for next Thursday is a couple of high clouds. Sometimes ya just can't win.

I smoked for 50 something years, til lung cancer and emphysema convinced me that I should quit. Kicked the cancer, but still have emphysema. Quitting has been hard for me, and I have to admit that I broke down yesterday and had a couple.

Don, I went through a time where I went through that. After awhile I got to the point where I could have a few projects going at the same time but, like you, I would get a little confused from time to time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Late morning to y'all. Fine day here. Gonna be about 80 I think. Getting a little garden in today, because it's supposed to rain tomorrow. Sorry Bob, here when they say it will rain, it usually rains.

Rick, dads trip was not so good. First day I think he caught five. That night his truck got "broke in" (probably wasn't locked) and they stole a bunch of crap, but didn't damage it. Next day his friends boat motor would only putter. They packed up and came home. He has a nice boat, but hasn't used it in two years. Dad and his friend both have Lund boats. Should have taken dads. I've never fished Norfork, but I would like to. I've fished for trout in the tail water.

DWelch, I could multitask projects if I had the space. I rush projects when they're for me. I tend to be a perfectionist for commissions and a corner cutter when it's for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

I just got in in time for dinner (it's 12:00 my time), and seen 3-4 new post, so I thought I'd catch up….It's really cloudy today, and rain is in the forecast for the next couple of days….Like Bill said…when they predict rain around here, it usually does, and usually a good rainfall….We really don't need any more, as the ground is wet, and the lakes are full….too full in fact….About 4-5 feet over normal pool…Oh well, so be it….It's right at 70 degrees now, and will get a little higher until the rain hits….May cool down a tad, but not much….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Don,

Glad you're finally getting some good, decent weather to enjoy…Down to T-shirt, huh? Me too, and shorts.
Sounds like a new project going for the grandbaby…All my grandbabies are grown now…My son has 3 kids, and they are 24, 21, 20. When they were all small, I built each one of them a toy box, and they all told me that they still have them stored away…My oldest, which is 24, is married to a young man in the U.S. Coast Guard, and if they ever have childern (not interested now), that she will give her toy box to her child….

My daughter, who is 42, has two boys, and neither one of them wanted a toy box…So I built them "man things" as they called it….Building things for your kids and grandkids is a sheer delight…
On the new subject: I don't do multiluple projects….I'm like Charles Winchester on "Mash"....I do one thing at a time, I do it well, and I move on…!! I'm a one-at-a-time builder….I work s--l--o-w and easy, and take my time..I have all the time I need to the task at hand..


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I've about give up on you getting any rain….Sounds like you probably have too…lol…You might need to move to Margaritaville…or the mountains where you can have both snow and rain…You're gonna dry up there…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill M,

You're gonna get rain just like I am…Your's is supposed to start tomorrow, and ours is supposed to start today and tonight, and all day tomorrow….Better get that garden in before it hits..

Mercy….It sounds like your dad's fishing trip turned out to be a bummer. There ain't nothing lower than a lousy thief…Too lazy to earn mony, so they steal….Unbelievable….I worry also about leaving my truck and trailer at the ramp just for that reason, and always make sure it's locked up. I even tell my partner to double check when they park….I was wondering about the lake conditions at Truman, and if the water had warmed up any…Truman can muddy up good with a lot of rain, cause it's not a deep lake.

And if you ever get down this way, and want to fish Norfork, give me a call and I'll take you. I like that lake better than Bull Shoals….I've got a couple of nice honey holes there…
Next Sunday (the 26th) I'm heading down to Lake Fork in Texas for a week of big bass fishing. There again, don't know if they have Wi-Fi at the resort, but I'll have my iPad to try to keep up with our topic here.


----------



## Sanderguy777

I'm a little late for this post, but I live in the South Pacific and in January we were having 95 degree days with at least 80% humidity. There was one day that was a real feel of 118 degrees!!!!!! Right now, in the end of April, it is beginning to cool off. This week is supposed to be about the mid 80's.

As for the woods… We live in palm trees.

I'm happy to note that we have not lived here long enough to need firewood for our shop!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for that South Pacific report sander guy. Good to know how the southern half lives. What do you build with palm trees?


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Beautiful day here today. The temps have tipped past 70. Hard to believe that 3 weeks ago we had 9 feet of snow on the ground. Our last snow bank has finally melted away. Now the yard is a mud pit.

So went out this morning to bang out a 5k Road Race. Not a great performance by me, but 19:50 was good enough to capture 2nd and bring home a couple hundred bucks. So, 19:59 work for 200 buck? I'll take that. Great day on the roads.










Now hanging out in the shop and creating a quick project. Just something simple to occupy the brain and hands.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice.
Just had a marathon in St. Louis last week. The women's winner was found to be a fraud, but not until 20 minutes too late. It was determined that she had not run any of the course and no one knows where she entered. The actual winner did not get any of the notoriety. WTH.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Very nice.
> Just had a marathon in St. Louis last week. The women s winner was found to be a fraud, but not until 20 minutes too late. It was determined that she had not run any of the course and no one knows where she entered. The actual winner did not get any of the notoriety. WTH.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I heard something about that. I don't what these people are thinking. We are electronically tracked through a race now. It's impossible to cheat like that and not get caught. I believe she might be looking at jail time for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I hope so. That was supposed to qualify her for the Boston Marathon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya Sanderguy,

Glad to hear about your weather in the South Pacific…That's a far piece from the rest of us….Glad you joined us, and happy to have you on board. We're open to all subjects except pol. and rel. So feel free to give a report in your neck of the woods, and like Bill (firefighter on the side), what kind of wood do you use in your shop.?

Do you have to order your woodworking equipment, or can you get it locally.?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Chris,

Congrats on that 2nd place finish….Hey, $200 is $200 bucks no matter how you slice it…That'll buy you a few brews to stock the old fridge with and maybe have a shekel or two left over for some shop wood…lol..
Sounds like you had a beautiful day for the race….It is hard to imagine that you had that much snow just a short while ago….But I remember the pictures you posted of that pile, and on your roof…Glad that's over with till next year..
I tell ya what….People will try anything these days, like that woman yall were talking about cheating, and claiming to be the winner….That's just as bad as stealing, and I hate a thief….I have no use for people like that.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Hey Chris,
> 
> Congrats on that 2nd place finish….Hey, $200 is $200 bucks no matter how you slice it…That ll buy you a few brews to stock the old fridge with and maybe have a shekel or two left over for some shop wood…lol..
> Sounds like you had a beautiful day for the race….It is hard to imagine that you had that much snow just a short while ago….But I remember the pictures you posted of that pile, and on your roof…Glad that s over with till next year..
> I tell ya what….People will try anything these days, like that woman yall were talking about cheating, and claiming to be the winner….That s just as bad as stealing, and I hate a thief….I have no use for people like that.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I hear ya. I'm sure her racing days are over. She'll be banned from every big marathon and event in the country now. If she doesn't go to jail first for fraud.


----------



## Sanderguy777

I actually have some coconut palm boards in the shop that are from our own yard. I used a piece I found from a dead tree, but it was brittle and soft.

I think I will try using the boards in a small table or something before I start building sky scrapers out of them LOL!

The previous owners of the house told me that they made spearguns out of the wood. For those of you who don't know what that is, it is basically a board with a 16mm rubber band that shoots an 8mm piece of steel rod that is about 5ft. long. The significance is, they found a piece that was strong enough to withstand the forces that said gun involves.

You mentioned tools. When we moved to our house here in Tonga, from Idaho, I brought a Craftsman SC miter saw, a DeWalt drill and impact driver and a HF 1×30" table top belt sander. Since then, one year ago, I have bought a couple hand planes and some other small convenience type items. 
But to answer your question, the tools I brought here came by ship a month and a half after we arrived by 747. The tools I got since then have also come by boat. There is a company that ships things here in 44×44x44" boxes for about $300 dollars. Anything you can fit in it, no matter the weight, or value of the items.

I actually plan on getting some Jorgensen clamps from Woodcraft, has anybody had experience with their 3700 and Mini series? I want the 30" 3700 series and the 12" Mini series. The 3700 is rated to 600 lbs. load and the Mini is rated for 300 lbs.. Do you guys think that the Minis are strong enough for normal wood working ( I'm not lifting cars or anything) or should I get the 3700 series?

IMO, that is backed by very limited experience, I would think that the Mini's rating would be fine for it's length but maybe not for a longer clamp.

Thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the invite Rick. Maybe I'll get down there someday. I want to come and camp down there sometime and be able to fish for trout in the white River. Norfork for a day would be good too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Another beautiful day out there. Although nice, the weather is going to change for a few days. It's supposed to get a little colder with rain. But, at least it's not snow. Boy, there having problems in Corona, CA. Don't know how big the fire is getting. Will the fire effect Dawson Bob? Is Corona close to San Diego? We're having small fires around here lately. The Vol. fire departments and forest services have been hopping around here. We have large National and state forest close by and I hate to see them get scorched.

Hello Sanderman 777. How on earth did you manage to settle waaaaaaay down there? I'm sure the temps are nice but, it's a little far for family to visit. And, wood has to be scarce unless there's a shipwreck close-by.

Congrats Chris on your road race placement. Your trophy room has got to be cluttered by now. LOL If I even look at a road race, I get exhausted. Keep up the good work.

Hey guys, thanks for the feed back on shop projects. It's interesting to see how others get things done.

Time to play, catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you lumbernuts,

Like Don said, it's another beautiful day out…so far….It didn't rain afterall last night, but clouds are brewing up for it today. The Weather Bug said 80% chance by 5:00 p.m., but I think it'll get here before then….So, to be on the safe side, I got to get my yard work done this morning….All the essentials to cut my weed patch, and make it look purdy….Then I'll head to the shop and draw up some sketches or plans for the hair dryer project for the wife's shop…I took the old arms off of the chair so she can re-cover them with new vinyl and padding…Geez, there must be 100 staples in those suckers. Took me nearly an hour to pull them all out…just on one arm…I hate these honey-do things….But….she gives me fishing money and to buy toys with, so it's all revellent…
It's 64 outside now, and headed to 75….We'll see how it goes with the rain coming….I don't think we have to worry about fires around here..Things are too wet to burn. Our vol. fire dept. has been pretty quite.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a wonderful A.M. to all.

It's bright, sunny and 72 degrees here today. Cooling off some from earlier in the week.

Don, Nice of you to think of me, but Corona is about 110 mile to the North, maybe a little more. I'm in San Diego, in the far South, about 15 miles from the Mexican border. We do get tremendous wildfires here from time to time…but not this time. Thanks.


----------



## Sanderguy777

*Artsy* My family and I are missionaries here. It is a little far for the family. Not to mention the $2500-3000 USD plane ride!!!! Per person.

As for wood, there are at least 5 shipwrecks close by…. the only drawback is that they are rusty metal, not wood  I second the getting exhausted looking at races!!! But more power to those of you who like torture testing your Nikes 

*Rick Dennington* I hate those too, and I'm not even married yet! I have a bunch of stuff to do today. One of them is to seal up some holes with expanding foam to keep the bugs and mice out. Does anybody know how to make it mouse proof? I was thinking layers of steel wool, ground mouse poison (blood thinner kind), and the foam. Would that work?


----------



## Sanderguy777

By the way, have any of you used expanding foam before? I read the can and it said, while wet, I can clean it off with acetone. How much do I use?

What I was thinking is, I have some rubber stuff (for roofing I think) that I can cut a hole in and stick the nozzle through. The idea is that when the foam expands, it will be on top of the rubber and I can remove the overflow easier. As opposed to, letting it ooze all over and get on the paint so I have to repaint. I HATE painting. Almost in the words of Indiana Jones, "Painting!! Why'd it have to be painting?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all you out there in LJ land,

Well…..I'm tired now…Got all my do's for the day done, and I'm gald I did, as it just started raining a few minutes ago, and coming down pretty good….I knew it was going to,cause back in the South and West, it got really dark….Got my weeds cut early, helped the spouse clean out a flower bed, finished pulling staples out of the other arm, and even mananaged a couple of hours of playtime in my playhouse….Sketching and planning….

Boib,

Glad to hear you're not in the fire zone, and sounds like a nice day out your way…Don't be sneaking over the border like some illegal alien buying Mescun food…Watch them border patrols…They get mean..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Sanderguy,

I hear you on the bugs and mice….The foam should possibly keep out the bugs, but not the mice.. They will chew right through that stuff easier than wood….It may last a while, but not for long….My advice….get a mouse trap or two, and some cheese…Those buggers can't pass up a good cheese snack…But, I would also try some tin or light metal over the holes..They can't chew through that….Try to catch them first in the traps, then cover the holes with something other than what they can chew through….Get a cat….!!!!
In the immortal words of Indiana Jones…." Rats…Why does it have to be rats..?". Get some rat poison, also.


----------



## Sanderguy777

I am allergic to cats so that's out. We already have mouse/rat poison in the basement under the room that has all the holes so that taken care of. I really don't even think that the mice get in here so the main thing is the bugs. My dad suggested using silicon sealant because it is less messy, what do you think?

Two of the holes are too small for rats, and probably for mice, so I can fill those up and then worry about the other two when I have a multi tool. I should be getting one in about a month so those holes will have to wait.

One of the holes has rotten wood around it so I need to get rid of that, then I can put some metal and wood in the hole to replace the rotten stuff. The other hole is around a pipe in the floor. I will see if I can put something more rodent proof around it but the other side of the floor is 20 ft. off the ground and I don't do heights very well.

BTW, is there a way to insert images here that aren't in Photobucket?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Click on img and select pictures from your computer.


----------



## Sanderguy777

Thank you. I have been staring at that forever.


----------



## Sanderguy777

This is the big hole I plan on fixing when I get the multi tool. It is 1" square. I will plunge cut at the end of the rotten section and then fill with a piece of wood and maybe some steel wool just in case.

My main goal is to stop whatever critters want in through those holes. I really could care less what it looks like. I mean, it's a gaping hole vs. an ugly piece of scrap wood.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

The weather is wet outside. We got dumped on last night. I have a small lake in my side yard, but that's ok, it will drain away soon. The temp is about 55 now but will drop to the high 40's during the day time hours and the lows may be at the freezing mark. ugh! It's supposed to get nice again this weekend.

I seen on the weather map that Arkansas is completely covered in RED, which means tornado weather. I hope it doesn't effect you Rick down there. If it gets windy, you'll have to pick up more sticks in the yard.

Sander, I'm wondering if you use both steel wool AND expanding foam if that might work. In any case, your're on the right track by replacing the old wood. Too bad about the wreaks being steel. Are those remnants of WWII? You gotta get some driftwood that comes in occasionally. That would make some great wood art.

Bob, my geography isn't too good with that part of the country. But, I am familiar with the southern boarder. My wife and I lived in the Rio Grande Valley of Texas for a couple of years by Brownsville. I can't believe how many people cross that boarder in a day. And when you cross into Mexico, you are met by armed guards. Yikes!

Well, it's time to go already. Catch u later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Sanderguy,

Do you live in Nuku'alofa? I just went to Google Earth and was checking out your island paradise. It's quite amazing down there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning (and an even better afternoon) to everyone.

Well, it's 68 and semi-sunny (mostly blue skies with patchy clouds) out here today. No rain in sight for the time being, unfortunately.

Okay, got to get moving, and get some things done.


----------



## Sanderguy777

*Artsy* We live close to Nuku'alofa in another town called Houmakelikao. Pronounced home-a-killy-cow. I'm pretty sure the wrecks are not from WWII. I have asked one of the guys here and he says that they are fairly recent, 10 years or so. I doubt if there even would have been any from WWII because the only thing the Americans did here was build a wharf and leave. The Japanese apparently had no interest in Tonga, so the Allies left it alone. That wharf is still here and is beside a pretty reef that I snorkel sometimes. I have actually never seen drift wood here. I have seen a lot of trash but never drift wood. Once I found a camera tripod that had a bunch of muscles and seaweed growing on it. It looked like a prop from Pirates of the Caribbean.

Most of the wood I use is from Eua, an island that has Pine growing all over it. It is also the highest point in Tonga. It is very soft compared to American Pine. I think that's because it grows so fast. The cool thing is that a 2×4 here is still 3.5" wide but it is 1.75" thick instead of 1.5". I think that's nice cause we get more wood for our $3 a yard. The other thing is that I don't need to relearn as many things about dimensions.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Boy, this internet is running terrible today, very slow. This morning is overcast with some rain and wind. The temp is 41 so far. It may not get out of the 40's today. Brrrrr!

Everyone must be busy with Honey-do's or projects or fishing. No one has been on the blog lately. For me, it's just a little to chilly for me to venture outside right now so here I am.

Sanderguy, Thanks for the geography and history lesson on Tonga. That is very interesting. I especially liked that the lumber yard is the next island over. It's interesting to note that while some things are different, others are still the same. I love history and interesting facts. I looked at the rusty old boat in the harbor and yes, it is not WWII vintage. Looks like he got caught in a storm and was pushed up on the coral. Thanks for the facts. Enjoy your weather over there. Oh yea, since you're over the International Date Line, is it today or yesterday or tomorrow? LOL

Well, catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Late morning to all.
Been training this morning and cleaning the firehouse. Beautiful out there today. About 65° and breezy. It will probably rain tomorrow when I'm off work. Interesting about Tonga. I laughed at the idea of going to the next island for lumber. I guess it's like going to the next town for us. What island is Lowes on?


----------



## Sanderguy777

We are 18 (I think) hours ahead of you. So here it is Wednesday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good day to all.

Busy today with VA stuff.

Grey and overcast here, with a high of 66.

Be back later.


----------



## Sanderguy777

Just wanted your opinion. Is Titebond better than Gorilla glue? I'm looking at either Titebond Original 16 fl. or Gorilla Wood Glue 18 fl.. I know that most guys use Titebond but others use Gorilla, so I just want to get whichever is better. I have been using HF so anything's an improvement!!!

Lately, I have been using more glue than I normally do because I am trying to get rid of this HF stuff. I just need to know, if I bought two 16oz. bottles, would they last better than a 32 oz. bottle. I figure it would, because one of the 16 oz. bottles would just sit while the other would get used up. I can't get glue here because they literally bought a big jug and emptied it into water bottles and labelled them. Not to mention, it stinks to no end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used both, something about the gorilla glue wood glue seemed cheap. I prefer the title bond and gave the gorilla stuff to my son so he can make things with my scraps. I've been buying quart bottles and they seem right for me as long as I close the bottle and don't let it freeze in the winter. I think though in your situation I would buy the two smaller bottles. Just in case something happens where you leave it open or it falls over with lid open.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey there Sanderguy,

I've used both as well. I happen to like Tite Bond glue the most. I have used it on all of my furniture projects and never had a problem. In fact, if there is a break in the wood, it won't happen where the bonding is. But, here's the thing, the original Tite Bond is the best for indoor projects. I use a lot of original Tite Bond glue so I buy big quantities. There is another Tite Bond that you can use for outdoor projects. It's called, "Outdoor Tite Bond glue". There is another Tite Bond Glue for slow glue up on wood for those times you have to glue up a lot of things at the same time. The bonding time is longer.

Gorilla Glue is pretty good as well, the one problem I've had with it is, it expands and seeps out of the joints and is very hard to clean up. You have to use it sparingly because of the expansive nature. Also I found, because it expands, you have to have your joints clamped or it will push your joint apart. But, it's good for outdoors though. I use Gorilla Glue on my birdhouses cause they are outside. When Gorilla Glue bonds though, it stays glued.

It's a tough choice, depends on what your gonna use it for. I hope that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Firefighter Dude,

I've had my Tite Bond Glue get nasty over the winter months as well. I just put them in the microwave for about 30 seconds, sometimes longer and it free's everything up and they work well after that.

Just say'n.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sander, I was thinking you were referring to the gorilla glue brand wood glue and not the original gorilla glue. To which were you referring. I wouldn't recommend the original gorilla glue for woodworking, for the reasons that DWelch mentioned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, have to remember that. I managed to keep my shop above freezing this winter so no problems this winter.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

No reports today from the Old Cranky Workshop. I'm hanging out in Los Angeles. Actually, just south at Newport Beach. The wife is at a conference for work and I'm just tagging along. we did a couple of days of touristy stuff and now she has to actually do work stuff.

Think I'll go down the pool side bar and see what's on tap.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all yall,

I'm back!!....I've had company for a couple of days with my son and daughter-in-law down from Tennessee. We went to Branson, Mo for the day to Silver Dollar City, a little shopping for the women, and eat good grub while there…..Then today my son and I went fishing here on Bull Shoals….Not too bad a day, as we managed to catch a few fish….Nothing big, but had one nice keeper…a 4 lb. smallmouth…Those things pull like a train…!! Forgot to get a picture…dang it.!! Came in, put the boat and rig up, then went into Mt. Home for Chinese food….Yummy…They left a little while ago….Fun.

Looks like I missed out on a few post…I see that yall have been talking about gorillas, glues, and bonding….In my years of doing woodwork, I've used just about every type of wood glue made….I especially like Titebond 1, 2, and 3….and slow-set Titebond…
I didn't know they had a Lowes on an island. Do they have Home Depots there, too?

Been really nice these last couple of days here, with highs in the low 70's…It was pretty breezy on the lake today, but nothing I can't handle…Now they say rain tonight…I think not….At least nothing here at 10:00…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Chris,

Hope you and the misses are having a good time in L.A…..I know all about them "tag-a-longs" with the wife…

Just watch out for that spicey Mexican food and cold cervasa….Too much, and you'll get the "quick step", better known as the trots…..lol…


----------



## Sanderguy777

I was talking about the wood glue.

Isn't Titebond 3 the waterproof/outdoor stuff?
I don't think I need the outdoor glue because I have never done an outdoor project here and I doubt if I will ever use glue for one anyway.

I must confess, I was leaning toward the two bottles, if only to get an extra bottle and cap 

BTW, how is the best way to store glue? Upright or upside down? I started storing the HF glue upside down because it is really stiff and I hate waiting. Just wanted future reference.


----------



## Sanderguy777

*Rick* If you are referring to the water bottle glue, they have a store here called PTH (Pathetic Trashy Hardware ?) Really, I have no idea what it stands for, but the only fasteners they have are sheet rock screws, some nails and some bolts. All in metric.

I found some school glue in the shop that somebody was using for wood glue, it was separated, so I mixed it but it's still really runny and I think I'll just use it for filler and to conserve my HF glue till I get the Titebond.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have been on a little computer vacation, too much screen time is bad for your health. Worse than smoking ;-))

It was nice, sunny up to the mid 70s this last week in WW ;-) Getting back to normal now. Rain starting this evening.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Can you tell by the expression on my face that I'm not happy? Oh yea, you can't see it, LOL. Anyway, I woke up to SNOW this morning. Can you believe it, SNOW!!! It has stopped for now, but….. It's not the sticking kind of snow, but the cold wet stuff that goes deep into you're bones. If you haven't guessed by now, it's 34 outside and with the wind at 9 mph, it feels like 27. I guess that rules out golf for the day.

Sanderguy, I always store my glue with the flat side down. With the heat you have there, it should run like water out of the bottle. Anyway, I store mine right-side-up. Unless someone else has a better way that I don't know of and that's very possible. Good Luck.

Rick, it's good to see you back with us. I'm sure the visit with your son was great. Those kind of visits are always welcome. I'm jealous, my son has a restaurant 2 hours away and is tied to it full time and can't get away. I'd love to spend time with him in my shop.

Topamax, I don't think I could stare at a computer screen very long. I can't look at this thing for only about an hour and then I'm out of there.

Chris, behave yourself while your wife is "working".  I remember those kind of work days. I was supposed to be in class and ended up playing golf somewhere.

OK boys, I have a question for you. If you were to charge someone for your woodworking labors, like making something out of wood, how much do you charge? Do you go hourly, or by the project or what? Think it over.

Catch u later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you woodrats (commenly referred to as a pack rat),

Yep… It rained sometime early this morning, looks like….Don't know when, but not much….It's about dried up now on the driveway, so just ewnough to mess up my yardwork I was gonna do….Oh well, there's always tomorrow…. It's right at 60, partly cloudy, and just a touch of wind….Looks like a nice day coming…..

Sanderguy…..I must be lost in the conversation somehow about glues, and different ones….Not sure what you mean when you say "water bottle glue"....Where you live, any Titebond will work indoors, and* if* you do an outdoor project sometimes, use the waterproof glue….Sounds like you need a better hardware store, if that's all they carry….Remember, one size don't fit all…lol..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I'm with you on this computer stuff…I'm good for a while, then I have to vacate the premisis, and go peck with the chickens, or head to the shop for a respit…..I'm too computer dumb anyway, so I just smeak by as best I can….I'm like Don….About an hour or so is all I can muster at a time….Yep….we're headed towards spring…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don W,

I guess where you live it's not too hard to believe that you got snow….Two of the guys I fish with here are from Michigan, and moved here several years ago just to get away from the bad weather they put up with for years (according to their stories they told me) there…Been here a long time, but they still talk funny… Here where I live, everyone is from some place else…Lots of Yankees here…They call this area "Little Chicago".I know why now….!!
Yep…..We enjoyed getting to see our son and his wife….They live in Tennessee, and likes to come over when they can for a couple of days fishing…They are both "computer hackers" (that's what I call them), so I've learned a little about the 'puter from them…My wife's a hacker, too….I'm a two-finger hacker….lol..
Your question about charging: It really depends on what they want built as to how much I charge…I really don't charge by the hour….more by the job at hand….I figure in cost of materials, size of the job, and some for labor….I build mainly for older folks who are basically on a fixed income, and some have plenty of $$$, so it just depends on the situtation. I try not to cut anybody's throat…Mainly material cost, but you have to figure some in for wear and tear on machines..If I have a mchine go down, I'm the one that has to have it fixed. So again, it depends on the job at hand as to price….That's just how I do it…Others may be different…But mainly, the shear enjoyment of being in my shop, and doing something for someone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. Lower 40's this morning going to sixty. Talkin bout a frost possible tomorrow morn. Whatttttt? May have to cover my tomato plants.

Rick, how far are you from Branson. We go there a lot and have season tickets to silver dollar city. I fish for trout in Taneycomo just below the table rock dam. I can let you know when we are going. I love to catch small mouth. I've spent a lot of time in Minnesota and Ontario fishing for 'me. We also have a trophy smallmouth stream just 1/4 mile from my house. Biggest I ever caught was about 5lbs in Ontario. You ever fish Greers Ferry?

Titebond 2 is waterproof, but not for outdoors. Titebond 3 is waterproof and good for outdoors. I would store it right side up, out of extreme temps and out of direct sunlight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DWelch, just read your profile. I see you are or have been a firefighter as well. Are you still in the fire service? I started as a volunteer 23 years ago and have been fulltime for 19.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill M.,

Just had a bite of dinner, and seen that you had posted….it has also turned cooler here since I posted eariler…It's now 56, and it rained some a bit ago..Not much, and not long…maybe 10-12 minutes….But we might have more coming, as it's pretty cloudy now….
Bill, I'm about 70 miles or around 1hr. 30-45 minutes, depending on the traffic up to and through Harrison…from Branson…and another 30-45 on over to Springfield…And yes, I have fished Greers Ferry…It's been some years back, and I didn't care for the lake all that much…Didn't do any good at all, and I was there for about 4 days. It's like Bull..it's a hard lake to fish….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good forenoon, all.

All I can say for today is that it is grey. It's a grey gloomy looking day without sunshine. It would be nice if it would rain to justify the clouds, but I doubt it. 68 and gloomy for the day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was outside 10 minutes ago and saw just a few small flakes of snow. Summer better last until February!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never been to greers, but I have read about it. I know they have had some big walleye out of there and I would assume there's smallmouth in there.


----------



## Sanderguy777

*Rick* I was talking about the hardware store here. They sell "wood glue" in 1.5 liter water bottles. It is very different living here. In the states you pay, what, $3-3.50 a gallon for gas; here you pay about $3 for a liter! If you need oil for your car, you go to the gas station cause there's nowhere else to get oil. Then there's the actual oil. The good gas station sells engine oil in 2 liter Coke bottles!!!!

The really weird thing is trying to find tools here. There are about 6 hardware stores here and the cheapest and second best is PTH. We had to fix a pipe so we went to the store to buy a propane/butane torch to solder the pipes together. Guess how much… OK, I just tell you, $96 USD!!! I don't remember the price in Idaho for this size, but I'm thinking about $40 at the most. Luckily, we have a couple extra bottles of gas for it because they only sell the package deal.

It's still worth it to live here though. The people are nice and the shop I work in is FAR better than anything I had/would have had if I had stayed in America. I have more and better tools too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Afternoon Boys,

It's been snowing on and off all day today. In fact, it's snowed so hard that we only had about a 1/4 mile visibility. It was like driving in a snowstorm. And this is spring in Michigan! LOL

Firefighter Dude, Yes, like you I started out as a volly and progressed through the ranks and made it to Chief. I was the first appointed paid Fire Chief of our department. I retired after 26 years and was hired Chief of another department. I soon retired from there as well. I loved the fire service but I hate politics!!! But I did manage to get a good education. I was in the EFO program at the National Fire Academy.

Enough about me, 
Catch u later


----------



## firefighterontheside

At one time I had aspirations to be a chief, but no more. I am battalion chief and that's what I will retire as, hopefully in about 7 years or so. Then I can do more woodworking and do more commissions.
To your question about what to charge, I charge an hourly rate for the most part. I do give estimates based on how long I think it will take and the amount of materials the piece will take. What I don't consider is wear and tear, electricity, etc. I should start adding a percentage into to my estimate based on those things. Everyone who I do work for knows that my estimates are just that and I can go above that amount. I'm usually very close, but sometimes I go over and more often I overestimate. If I ever do this for a living or more fulltime, I will have to do it a bit different and make more for my time, but for now I'm just happy to make some extra money and enjoy what I'm doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad was the first paid fire chief of my department back in about 1989. He retired about 15 years ago when he could no longer stand the politics.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Just a quick update on the weather here in the mountains….it's 50 degrees, and too cold to run a fan in the bedroom tonight…..No rain, and a few clouds….That's about it for tonight…I think I'll play a few games on Pogo before rack time…..Night all…


----------



## Sanderguy777

I've been trying to avoid the internet games lately. Fro one thing, the internet costs about $60 a month for 12GB of data. The other thing is, I was spending about 5-7 hours a day on the computer at a stupid game that was monkeys popping balloons. I got bored with it so I have quit playing any games on the internet at all because that was one of the few free games that had decent graphics. Besides, I needed to do more woodworking anyway


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherman was a bit on the pessimistic side. Not much rain today, matter of fact, maybe a few sprinkles last night. Bright, sunny and a few clouds today near 70. The down side was my chipper seemed to be frozen up ;-(( I thought, not likely. Tore it apart. It was jammed with a couple of sticks that didn't chip last fall. Its free, but wouldn't start. No gas in it all winter. Weak spark. Guess I'll be tuning up ;-)

My SIL is moving his shop. He gets the keys tomorrow. Looks like a busy few days ahead.

MY grandson closed on his first house today. He is 21. Getting an earlier start than most kids these days. I mentioned this to an insurance guy. His comment was "nothing like saddling yourself with a mortgage." I thought that was an odd way to view the world. Real estate is one of the few assets that one can count on doing well in the long run. It pays much bigger dividends than rent receipts ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Frosty morning here, covered all the plants and they seem fine. Going to 60° today.
That's right, even if the property doesn't appreciate, it will still sell for something. As opposed to rent, where did that money go. the only thing I've ever rented was my wife's office for 5 years, but we remedied that this year with the purchase of an office building. Better location and more user friendly. Mortgage is less than rent was in old space.
Later gators.


----------



## Sanderguy777

I don't know the actual temp but it is about 65 or 70 now. Guess what time. 3:00 in the morning! This is pretty chilly for here. The geckos are chirping in the background. Better get back to bed since youtube is done downloading into my computer. Over and out


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

The weather report said it would rain last night, and by cracky…it didn't. Again.

67 and overcast here today.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer

Sorry to interrupt your weather reports, , but I have to address artsyfartsy's warning. It is highly unlikely you received a virus or trojan from our website. We're a reputable company that keeps a close watch on our server and software security. Typically, if anything goes down we'll know about it before it ever affects our users.

If you're running security software on your system, you'll usually receive a warning whenever malicious activity is detected. The fact that your computer crashed after visiting my site is purely anecdotal and not necessarily indicative of the source of your troubles.

Also, for anyone else who might be concerned, you can always check a website's reputation using Google's safe site diagnostic tool. Here's the scan of thewoodwhisperer.com if you're interested: https://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=thewoodwhisperer.com

To use the tool on any other site, simply replace the URL. There are other scanners too if you're not a fan of Google.

AZ right now is warm…..and getting warmer!


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Last full day in sunny southern California. Started the day off with breakfast bayside.










Carry on


----------



## darinS

Finally got the porch sanded down (24 hours total sanding) and repainted to a color she likes. Now I have to finish getting the door repainted.

Got to say, I finally tried spraying paint. I know most don't like Harbor Freight, but I was using their Central Pneumatic sprayer. Worked wonderfully for me. Also had to get a new air compressor since mine wasn't big enough. Went to the same store and got an 8 gal, 2 HP compressor. Everything worked out wonderfully, for me at least.

Current temp is 54 and cloudy. Supposed to get to 66. We'll have to see. If any of you have too much rain, please send it this way. Thanks.

Now back to your regularly scheduled madness.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys,

I stand corrected on a problem I posted earlier. Last night while I was on the computer, I went to LJ and was surfing around and found a site that I went to. The site I wanted to go to was "woodwhisperer.com" but I misspelled the site name and spelled it "woodwhisper.com". I warned you to not go to the latter one because you may get a virus as I did. It wasn't until the real woodwhisperer came on and made a comment that I noticed the spelling error that I made. So, I am making a public apology to the people at the real wood whisperer. When I make a mistake, I will admit it.

BTW, the weather is crappy here today. Woke up to sub freezing temps.

Catch u later


----------



## artsyfartsy

Firefighter Dude,

I recently went to Stumpy Nubs site today and I have to thank you for it. I was surfing around "bored" and found you made a comment on his site. I have spent most of this cold afternoon on his site looking around. I even went to his facebook page. He lives about an hour from me. How crazy is that? Needless to say, I enjoy his ramblings.

Again, Thanks
Catch u later


----------



## firefighterontheside

DWelch, do you mean the stumpy nubs thread. It's a fun group, kinda like this one. Stumpy does come by sometimes, but not often. He does some good videos. He also has good projects on his website, especially the home made woodworking machines.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Firefighter Dude,

Yes, I got the info from the thread. And yes, I saw the projects and woodworking machines. I was thoroughly impressed with his site. I saw some things I want to make. Just in the short time I watched a couple of his video's, I learned a few things. It's quite cool!

Catch u later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

I'm just now getting on the weather report…I've been blowin' n' going all day practically with doing chores….I started out about 8:00 going into town (12 miles away) to get the oil, filter, and grease job done, and the tires rotated and balanced on my truck. I'm leaving this Sunday for Texas for a week-long fishing trip, and wanted it taken care of before I left. Then to the grocery store for a few snacks and goodies to take.. Next came the bank for a little extra cash…When I got in, I decided to do my yardwork before leaving, cause with all the rain we've had, and more coming, it would of looked like a jungle, or a big weed patch….whichever…Then I started pulling rods and tackle out of the boat, getting things originized, putting new line on reels, and now I'm tired….Time to eat supper….I see several post were made while I was gone, but don't have time to comment right now, so I'll post on them later, or in the morning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I think that's spelled orjiganized.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok, Bill…...So I can't spell, ok…..I was pressured into hurrying, cause my wife said supper was on, and don't let it get cold….which hot food shouldn't be cold, and cold shouldn't be hot….anyway…I like orjiganized…It just sounds good….)

So the topics today were all about the weather, food in California, computer crashes, other forum topics on woodworking, someone hoping for rain, and a home being bought…..got it….That was my short summery of todays discussions….oh, and more food…

And it's 60 degrees now at 11:45, and they say rain tomorrow….Hum…I wonder…?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

Beautiful blues sky out there this morning. But, don't let that fool you. We broke a record last night for low temps. So, far it's hanging around 27 this morning. But, supposed to improve by the weekend. Wait! This IS the weekend!

Rick, I hope you're gonna give us a wave good-by before you leave on ur trip.

We're getting cable TV installed this morning. We've been on Direct TV Satellite for a couple of years and have decided to go cable. I've always wanted cable, but it wasn't available out here in BFE. So, it finally came through a few months back and now we're ditching the dish. Boy, when you tell the Satellite people ur getting cable in, they don't take it so good and they certainly don't hesitate shutting you down. So, I missed Good Morning Commercials this morning. So, I'm crying in my coffee to you guys this morning.

Thanks for lending me a shoulder. Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. About 47° out this morning and headed to about 68 I think. Went for a morning run. Need to get back into shape. No cable out here in BFE and I don't think it will ever come, nor high speed internet. I have wireless internet that works pretty good, but no comparison in speed. It comes from a tower 8 miles away, hits a repeater on a water tower 1/4 mile away and then hits the antenna on my roof.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' everybody,

Well, it happened…..Woke up to a down pour of rain, and it's still coming down hard..The sky is nearly black, and so dark inside, I had to turn on lights to see…..It is 50 degrees now, and supposed to be about 66…it ain't gonna happen, with the way things are now….Still no change from an hour and a half ago, so it's set in…I;ve just been sitting out in the sunroom, sucking down my hot java, having my smokes, and watching it pour….Still sucking on coffee…I'm a 2 pot person. Pretty much got all my rat killing done yesterday, and got a few more rods to re-string and gear ready…Pack the truck tomorrow night, and head out Sunday morning….

DWelch,
Hard to believe it's still that cold in your neck of the woods. But I guess that's not all that unusual where you live….You were talking about going from satellite to cable….I did just the oppsite several years back. Back then I had more trouble with cable (they were buried underground then), switched over to Direct TV, had it for a couple of years, had trouble with it, too, and when I moved to Arkansas, I went with Dish Network…Had it now for 13 years, and no trouble at all…A realy hard rain may knock it out for a few minutes, but that's about it..right back on…By the way, what is BFE.? More coffee….!! I think there's always been a feud between cable and satellite companys for years…The name of the game is getting more customers to switch.
And I will wave to all as I'm pulling out. Remember, the longest journey begins when you pull out of the driveway….Keep posting, boys, I'll be around the 'puter ….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bill,

You're about like me on the weather, as far as temps go….it's downright frosty thiis morning, but that joe is warming me up pretty good…you're another one in BFE…What the crap does that mean? I have no clue…you guys are talking just like these kids text today, just using letters for words…Half the time, I have no idea what my grandkids are talking about when they text with letters…Took me a half hour to figure out that FU stood for Felix Unger…lol…

What's a real pisser is that I dropped my phone land line a few months back, and just use it for my internet, and they charge me $48 a month just for a line coming into the house..Burns me up every time I have to pay that bill.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Got it, Bill…..Thanks for that explanation….lol. Didn't know there was such a place….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so far out in BFE that cell phones don't even work. Our electric service has gotten better, but it used to go out every time it rained. Our home phone comes from south of us. We are among only about 50 residences in our whole county that has a different area code. It's long distance to call anyone but those 50 people. before we got the wifi internet we had dial up and that was just 2 years ago.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys,

I guess Firefighter Dude set Rick straight on the meaning of BFE. LOL Just for the record Rick, I learned that while I was in the army. The military is known for Acronyms. I'm sure if you think about it long enough, you may remember some of those colorful acronyms.

Got our cable hooked up and I'm a happy camper now. Our bills jumped about 50 bucks higher this year with Direct TV, that's why I got rid of it. When I had dish, the bill varied about 50 bucks each month, so we never knew what they were gonna take out of our credit card. Our credit card was screwed up every month. Can't have that!

Firefighter Dude, Thanks for the kudos on my table. The funny thing about my wife's friend is her own son-in-law is a wood worker too and didn't hint to him. BTW, what is your name, Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, my name is Bill. And you?


----------



## dawsonbob

It was a wee bit chilly here too this morning, around 55. Okay, okay, that's not chilly to you guys, but it is to us.

High today will be 66. Kinda low for a high this time of year. They say it will be back up into the 80s again next week, but then again they said it would rain, too, so who knows?


----------



## dawsonbob

It's drizzling, and the streets are damp. Could it actually rain?

Stay tuned for another exciting episode of…Wet Streets!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Yep….The "firefighter Dude" had to jock my memnory a little…I do remember hearing that term used a lot when I too was in the Army. But you have to remember, that was 42 years ago, and I've napped a whole lot since then. In the military, you hear all kinds of acronyms, and plenty of curse words, too….Lots of holloring from the D.I.'s….
Glad you got the cable hooked up, and you're back in business. The bills fluxuate with the packages you take out….At one time, I had at all on Dish….Now just the bare essentials, low bill, and I have Netflix (old stuff on there…I don't like it that much)....

Yep…Firefighter Dude's name is Bill, but you can call him Firefighter Dude….lol…He lives in BFE, if you know where that's at…!!!

Dang Bob…..That is a bitt chilly for your neck of the woods. Hey, it's chilly to me….It was 50 here this morning..Thought I was gonna have to turn on the heat while it was raining, which by the way, has stopped now..I hope we get 66 today…Hasn't been that high around here for a couple of days…I'll take it..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Did you say wet streets, or wet sheets…? I will follow the continueing episodes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to turn on a little space heater just to take the chill off in the house. It was 63° in here.


----------



## Grumpymike

Got a bit of rain this morning, just about enough to settle the dust and make the cacti slurp. The rain cooled the air to about 72 today so it's very pleasant and the pool temp is about 73 so it's about time for swim.
We harvested tomatoes again this morning just before it rained, and got 9 off of our 4 plants, I'll bet we have a salad with dinner tonight.
Well time to go out to the shop and put5ter for the rest of the day.
Hope that you all have a great fun and safe day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I finally had to "knock the chill off" in my house too..Thought it was gonna warm up a little, but NOT…

Hey Grumpy,

Good to hear from you again…We thought you got lost out in the desert…! I'll tell ya, there's nothing any better than home-grown 'maters….I used to try to grow them here in the mountains, but two objects kept getting in the way….too many rocks, and too many deer, squirrels, and woodpeckers…Well, maybe more than two…..I gave up….I'm late for my nap, so I'll sign off for now…Later, fellers…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here in the land of rusty cars and deep potholes, I woke up to frost this morning, the temperature got down to 28 last night:


















It did stay clear today with plenty of sunshine, but it only got up a chilly 52.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya bigblock,

I'm tellin ya, you live in some cold country….Seems it's cold there till August…...And you're right about the rust…When I'd go up there, about every car sitting in the driveway or on the street had rusty spots, and rusted through holes…..That's why the streets and highways are so bad there, too…From Cincy all the way to Springfield, I drove on some nasty roads….They kind of remind me of the ones here in Arkansas…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

About 60 here is WW with intermittent down pours! And, an occasional sun break ;-) We get it all some days. Cheers, WW Bob


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Supposed to be in the 50's here today, but at least it will be dry. I guess my day in the shop will be with the bay door closed and might have to run the propane heater running to take the edge off.

This will be after running out to pick up a bench grinder. I can't believe I'm going to give my cash to a Woodcraft "chain" store. But I'm told they are independent stores. So, I'm driving a little further to avoid giving my money to the Woburn, MA store. I still want the Rikon grinder and the Walpole, MA store says they have them in stock.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

It's sunny and 36 our right now. It's supposed to be the beginning of a warm up for the rest of the week. The forecast today is in the 50's. Yesterday, it was so nice, I hung out in the shop all day. Even though it started out cold, it warmed up nicely. I loved it.

Firefighter Bill, My name is Don. I get a grin with you guys turning up your heaters to take the chill off when it's 60+ degrees. That's shirt sleeve weather here. Just Kidding. LOL!

Rick, you be careful on ur trip. There's maniac's on them thar roads out there not to mention lots of storms too.

I'm taking a 2 hour trip down state today to see family. My nephew is in state from Chicago land so I thought I'd pop in to see him for a while. I like to travel with my wife cause she does the driving and I do the gawking. She say's I gawk to much! But, I'm actually looking for good deals along the way. It's hard to look for deals when ur driving. I'm always looking for estate sales so I can pick up old nail aprons.

Well, gotta go for now. See ya tomorrow. 
Catch u later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have a nice trip Don and may you find lots of nail aprons. Do you collect them?
Cloudy and some rain earlier. Supposed to be about 70° today, but I'll be surprised if we make that. Supposed to have storms later this afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,
Today, I'll be finishing up getting ready to leave in the morning for Texas…The gear is ready, the grocries and drinks are bought, and the truck is full of fuel….Just a couple of more small items today, then pack clothes tonight, and load it all up to pull out early in the morning….I've got my list, and checked it twice….maybe 3 times. I like to be prepared ahead of time, and ready to go….And since they have Wi-Fi at the resort, hopefully I'll be able to get on LJs at night after a shower, supper, and relax time…We usually hit the rack about 10:00 p.m.

Just sitting here in the sunroom, sucking down this hot joe, and watching the animals play and stir around…It's a really nice day so far, and nearly 70 degrees already…No clouds, and plenty of sunshine. Forecast is for 80 today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),
Sounds like you're getting some moisture and sun combined….Enjoy it…

Chris,
Hope for dry weather, and a warm-up…Maybe you won't have to run the heat long before you can open the shop….Hope you find the grinder you're after..My old Crapsman is 28 years old, and still going strong…Where I live in the sticks, we don't have good stores like Woodcraft or Rockler, or stores like that….I have to order online.

Don,
i'll try to watch out for all the other drivers on the road…I won't hit any traffic till I hit I-40 interstate, and a short drive on that….You be careful also, on your trip down South….Sounds like you have a driver with you, so you can gawk..

Bill,
Watch out for them nasty storms that may pop up…You know how they do around our neck of the woods..No rain here, but you never know how it'll turn out…I'm hoping for dry weather for the next week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone.

I have an announcement to make: it rained last night! Okay, it really wasn't much of a rain, but water actually fell from the sky for about 15-20 minutes. Might do the same thing tonight, too.

Sounds like a lot of road trips this weekend. You all have fun and be safe and Rick, catch some fish.

High here is 68, with overcast skies.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> Hope for dry weather, and a warm-up…Maybe you won t have to run the heat long before you can open the shop….Hope you find the grinder you re after..My old Crapsman is 28 years old, and still going strong…Where I live in the sticks, we don t have good stores like Woodcraft or Rockler, or stores like that….I have to order online.


No heat and the door is open for a while.

Oh and I scored big time….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Chris. Someday I'll get a grinder.
I'm bidding on a local online estate auction. I'm bidding on a lot of clamps of different sorts, a tenoning jig, a dovetail jig, and a few other things. Hope I win it all.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Looks good Chris. Someday I ll get a grinder.
> I m bidding on a local online estate auction. I m bidding on a lot of clamps of different sorts, a tenoning jig, a dovetail jig, and a few other things. Hope I win it all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good luck. BTW, biggest shop, waste of money, was my dovetail jig. I've used it twice in 8 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I wouldn't expect to use it much, but right now I'm winning it for $12 and it seems to be $400 new. If I can get it cheap….....well then it won't bother me that it sits in a cabinet. I got outbid on a few other things and I think I'll just wait to bid again instead of bidding it up over the next week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love my Porter Cable dovetail jig. You do, at times, have to go out of your way to find projects needing a dovetail jig. Anything involving drawers is a no brainer + it's a huge time saver when you're making several.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I get post 1234?

This is what I'm bidding on.
http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bcl36/1085


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those Omnijigs are nice and hold settings very well. Mine's one of the cheaper ones, and at only 12" it still does 99% of what I need. We had a 24" Omnijig at the mill shop I used to work at and it was very nice to use, good luck with the bidding!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> Sounds like you re getting some moisture and sun combined….Enjoy it…
> 
> Rick Dennington


U don't venture vary far here without sun tan lotion and rain gear! ;-) Good luck with the fishing.

Good luck with the bidding firefighter. UR 1234 ;-)

At lest you are getting a little moisture dawsonbob. I saw on the news that William Shatner wanted $30 billion to build a pipe line to CA for water from Seattle. They also mentioned it would take 4' pipe running for a 1000 years to solve the problems for this year. That is a lot of water! Last time they talked about running a pipeline form the Columbia to CA, they decided salmon were work saving so everyone that was already taking water from teh Columbia had to give up some of what they had. That was the end of that! But salmon and steelhead are recovering in Idaho.

There is a artificial lake they drained to work on it this winter, Lake Tapps. Without much snow to melt and not much rain this spring, it is filling at 1/4 the rate expected. All those top dollar lake front home may be lake front again in time for next winter.

Back to cloudy here today with sun breaks @ 60F. It tried to rain a few times, but couldn't get the job done. I was pruning so I didn't need any rain. My chipper needs a lot of small work; chipped tooth, sharpening, carburetor rebuild, and the pull starter rope broke when I was checking it out ;-( I don't use it much. It is an old craftsman. Probably just give it away to the mechanical minded and buy a cheapie of CL ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

It's 42 right now with blue sky's. Forecast for today is mid 50's. I hope the cold weather is gone for a few months.

Firefighter Bill, Yes I do collect aprons, you can see some of them on my shop pictures. I like the history of them. Sometimes I just sit and look at them and wonder about the guys who wore them and maybe what they were doing. I have a couple of special ones. One is my grandfathers who passed away 3 months after I was born and the other was worn by my dad when he was working with me on my house a few years ago. And yes, he is gone as well. The rest are just interesting and for conversation.

I didn't know you were in need of a grinder. I have one I tried to sell in a yard sale last year. I have two grinders, but only need one. I think it's too big for a wood shop though. Too bad we don't live closer, I'd just shove it your way.

I had a craftsman dovetail jig I bought at a yard sale pretty cheap. I thought I needed one, I sold in the yard sale last year. I didn't need it as bad as I thought.

Chris, it looks like you scored big. You're a lucky guy to get those toys. Wear 'em out! My wife is pretty good to me. She let's me have most anything I want. I am, however, very hard on myself. I have to justify everything I want before I buy it. I will usually walk away from things instead of buying them. Then I get mad at myself for not buying them.

Bob, good to see you got some rain finally. A little is better than none. I wish I could send some of the rain I've been getting. But you'd have to take it with the cold though, LOL.

Well, gotta go for now boys. Catch u later.

Oh yea, FF Bill, you ARE post 1234!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Fellas. I think we are all fellas.
47° here now and cloudy, but headed for 68° and partly cloudy and that seems to be the theme for the 5 day forecast.

Don, I'll go take a look at your nail aprons. I have a love hate relationship with them. When I wear it, I love it because everything is handy. I tend to only wear it for major jobs. There are times when I don't wear it and I should and I hate that. I used to wear the old finish carpenter type that had the tape measure pocket right in front and a larger pocket in front of each leg so that when you kneel down everything dumps out. I used that all during building my house, dumped nails from 40° more than once. Now I have the more modern one that's nylon, has the larger pockets more to the side, hammer in back and nothing in front. Works a lot better. Got that when I started working regular construction jobs. Nice to have the stuff that reminds us of the ones we miss, especially when it's the stuff that reminds us what we had in common.

Thanks for the grinder offer, but Michigan to Missouri is a long shove.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning greetings to all.

I hope Rick got off on his trip okay.

I only have a cheap apron from HF, which only has a pencil pocket. Hardly ever remember to put it on til after my trousers are wrecked. Hey, I never said I was the brightest bulb in the string ;-)

I bought an old Craftsman dovetail jig about a year ago for $10. I've never even read the instruction manual because I cut dovetails by hand pretty well, and I like doing them. It would probably take me more time to set up the jig, than it take me to cut them by hand.

We got a couple more showers overnight. I doubt that, overall, we got much more than a tenth of an inch. Still, as Don pointed out, a little is better than none. The sun is trying to come out now, and we should have a high of 70.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

It's an overcast day with temps around 40 right now. Supposed to get better as the day lingers on.

Firefighter Bill, I have one of those aprons ur talking about where the pockets and tape measure is in the front. I laughed when you talked about bending over and everything fell out. I can't count how many times that happened to me. Also, when I bent over, it was hard to fish the nails out of the front pockets. I liked using it in my shop though, just like Norm did. I let someone borrow it once and they cut the tail of the belt off because it was in their way all the time. Now, it don't fit me anymore and there's no belt to let out. It just hangs in the garage. I guess I'm hoping for the day I can wear it again. I also have one of them new rigs with the pockets on the side. I like it, but it's just not the same as the old leather apron. When I mentioned the grinder, I knew it was too far to get it.

We haven't heard anything from Sanderguy in a while. I hope he didn't get blown off the island.

I'm also hoping that Rick got off to his fishing trip okay. There's lots of tornado's churning in that neck of the country.

Bob, I'd like to learn to make dovetails, but I don't think I have the patients for making them. Stumpy Nubs made a saw bench using dovetails. I think I'll try making one of them this summer just to give it a try.

Well, it's off to the shop. Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin. Rick I hope you're fishin and catchin.

Don, I knew too, but I wanted to thank you for the thought. Yes, norm did like to wear that old leather apron, along with his plaid shirt.

Sanderguy may be on his way to or from the other island to get some wood.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderful morning to all.

Well, the little bit of rain we got was appreciated, but not nearly enough. Don't see any more in the forecast though.

Today is 82 and sunny.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

That Black man does not look too thrilled to be next to Elton John without his wig. LOL Alistair


----------



## dawsonbob

Hi, Alistair,

Not sure what thread you were responding to?

Best wises


----------



## darinS

Been busy the last couple weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess so. New window in the dormer. Looks good.


----------



## darinS

Thanks Bill. That's just the front. There's more that was done in the back (sod, gravel, that sort of stuff).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys, 
Well, we made it to the lake yesterday about 5:30, and got checked into our rooms at the resort. We decided not to go out cause it was late, and we'd only get an hour or so of fishing. So we went to supper instead, and hit the rack about 9:45. Got up at 5:00 this morning, and it was raining good, and the wind was blowing about 20-30 mph, with gust of 35mph. It was nasty. So we ate breakfast, and waited till about 7:30 to see if it would let up… it didn't. So we (3 boats of us) put in a ramp kinda out of the wind, and took our chances.. I finally found some coves and small creeks to duck in so we could fish. It had quit raining
by then, but the wind was still howling. Managed to catch a couple of fish before dinner.. Went to lunch, went back out till about 5:30. We all came in at the same time …between the 3 boats, we had 3 fish over 6 lbs., a couple of 5 lb. plus, a 3.5 liber., and a couple of smaller fish, so it turned out ok for the first day. But the wind is still howling, and hasn't let up. We're about 60 miles East of Dallas, and tornado warnings and watches going on last night. A cool front was blowing in, and knocked them fish back on the bite.Tomorrow will be the same thing agin, until Wed. So… I guess the first day wasn't too bad.. It's gonna get better as the week goes on.
Well guys , it's about rack time, so I'll say goodnight, and try to keep y'all posted.. One of the 6 liber. was mine. I'm still looking for the big bite…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you aren't getting skunked Rick ;-) Bass?

Sun gods are smiling on WW! 70 plus today. looks like partly cloudy with a chance of showers for the foreseeable future ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Frost again last night in the rust belt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like crappy weather, but pretty good fishing.
Bout 50° this morning and going to bout 68°. No rain til Sunday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys,

WOW! It's 49 outside already with a wisp of a cloud here and there. Blue sky's prevail.

I'm glad everyone is doing good. I'm equally glad that Rick is fishing and catching, but you sound like a golfer. Golfers will go out and play golf in crappy weather. Windy, pouring rain, snow, cold, it doesn't matter. Just hit the little white ball and chase it. I know, I'm one of those kind of nuts who chase the little white ball. That's where I get my frustrations out. LOL.

I'm working on another project and it's going pretty good. I should be done by the end of the week if all goes well.

Because it's getting to be a nice day by the minute, I'm out the door. Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

I'm off to the VA for appointments this morning.

84 and sunny, sunny, sunny here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW this AM. A lazy day or I may do something. I love the options of retirement ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

53 out so far this morning with blue sky's. Looking forward to getting in the shop. Got a lot done yesterday even though the wife and I went for a ride yesterday afternoon. We went for a ride in Amish country and took in the sites.

Looks like everyone else is busy working on projects and not working on the computers. That's good!

Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's morning. Happens every day. Hope it's a good one for everyone.

I have to go do some electrical work this morning, so I'll be out for awhile.

86 and sunny for today. I'm ready for a cool down, thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning…....wait…..no it's night time. About 60° out there and dark.
Rented a bobcat today and dug out my driveway, moved a lot of gravel, built forms. I will order concrete for around 1100. I'll do the same on Friday.

Hope y'all had a good day. Rick, fish?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's 46 this morning with clear sky's.

Looks like everyone is busy doing something. It's that time of year where we put down the books and pick up a shovel and start digging. But, firefighter Bill is doing it with a "BIG" shovel.

I hope Rick hasn't fallen in. I was surprised to see him get on a computer and say something after he got there. So, it's not surprising that he's busy get'n his line wet instead of being on the computer. I hope you have good luck and good weather Rick.

You're right Bob, morning happens everyday. I hope it keeps happening for me for a long time yet.

I'm out the door Boys. Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chilly 47 this morning, but headed to 68° with mostly sunny. This great run of weather was what spurred me to do the concrete this week. No rain til Sunday. I've got 5 yards coming at 1200 and hopefully another 5 tomorrow. May depend on how well it goes today.

Have a good one all. I need a lot more mornings to enjoy this concrete. Been going out to the truck on gravel, sometimes with a inch of water in the rain, for 15 years. I'm ready to walk on concrete and be able to shovel snow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad it looks like you'll have good weather for your concrete project. I've never heard someone looking forward to shoveling snow, I'm hoping to just move where it's not an issue.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ahh, spring, when a young man's fancy lightly turns to…concrete?

Looks like rewarding work, Bill.

bigblock, I couldn't live where it snowed like it does in your area. Living in a snow-free area is the way to go.

Bright, sunny, and 85 degrees here today.


----------



## darinS

Woke up to rain. It stopped now and is cloudy and gloomy. Headed to 68. Not sure I believe that one though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

First round of concrete done, thanks to a few good friends/neighbors and my dad. Decided to hold off on next round til Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

We had a couple of tough days yesterday and today, but managed to catch a few.. All boats caught fish, but not like usual. Today one boat had a 7.10 lber., 5 lber, a few small fish. One had a 6 lber.,3.6., and I had a 5.7., and a 3.4 lber. My partner skunked, so even though we caught some, the numbers are way down from seasons past. Too much pressure on this lake, and too many tournaments going on. One more day, and we're heading home Sat. morning.

I won't take time to respond to all till after I get back, mainly cause I'm too tired. Had supper , showered, and firing to hit the rack.. 5:00 a.m. comes early. So I'll say goodnight. , and catch up later on our talks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you aren't getting skunked Rick ;-)

Nice job of getting the wrinkles out Bill. Looks good.

Nice sunny day here in WW today. bout 65 or 70. I washed the roof of the fifth wheel. Gotta get it ready to roll ;-)

Cheers, 
Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. It's a cool 41° this morning, but sunny and headed to about 70°.
Thanks bob. It's got a few blemishes, but it's for walking and driving on.
Gotta cut relief cuts in the concrete today. 
Yeah, I need to get my fifth wheel ready for a trip in a few weeks. Maybe on Saturday I can do that. We go to Branson a lot.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, And look at all the "spring" activities!

Firefighter Bill, I used to do flat work in my younger days. I hate it! Never again. Made good money at it though. Yours looks pretty good. Keep up the good work. BTW, cars and trucks wont see the blemishes.

I have to agree with Bigblock, I've never heard of someone looking forward to shoveling snow. Yuk! But I know what you mean though. It's easier on concrete than on gravel.

Well, gotta go for now. Today is bill paying day. ugh!
Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, guys.

Bill, your drive is looking pretty good. Bet you're glad to get that out of the way.

Rick, at least you got something, so the trip wasn't a waste.

It's 84 sunny degrees here today. Should start cooling off a little tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, How deep do the relief cuts go? We always used expansion joints, but i don't recall what they were made of.

Here in WW, demossing is the first step of fifth wheel prep. Then a good waxing, especially the front to keep the bug and moss collection to a minimum and make it easier to remove ;-)

We haven't been to Branson for probably 20 years. I suppose it has grown a lot; huh?

Nice sunny day in WW today, about 65. Suppose to stay that way for a few days ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. Yes it's been a long time coming.
It's about an inch cut. They say you should cut about 1/4 of the depth. Just to create a weak spot.
No moss growing on m camper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning boys. About 50° this morning and it seems cloudy. Should be about 70° today.
We have both kids first baseball game this morning. One has his first game ever. Should be interesting.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, The temp is 61 right now and climbing to 74 today. Clear sky's prevail. Rains coming this week though, so I'm gonna have to work in the shop with the doors closed.

Firefighter Bill, are you actually running a concrete saw across the crete to make a crease for a break? I hope those kids of your'n hit home-runs today. It's fun to watch kids play baseball the first time around. I was a T-ball coach when I was younger. I had one kid who liked to make piles of dirt in the outfield waiting for the batter. He ended up being a great ball player. It's fun to watch those kids develop. Anyways, I hope all goes well for you're kids today.

Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all.

Bill, good luck to your little ones. The most important thing is that they have fun.

77 and sunny here today, about 7 degrees cooler than yesterday, thank goodness.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Beautiful spring day here. in the high 60's. Finally. I'm in the shop working on the mobile turning and grinding station. Not working very fast. I keep finding reasons to sit out in the sun and listen to the kids playing in the neighborhood. Ya got to love warm weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ball games went well. The 4 year old only played one inning, but had lots of fun. After the parade they were running late, so his group played a very short game. The 7 year old played four innings and got 3 hits. I'm not sure I could hit as well. The pitching machine must be at 40 mph. Both are constantly playing in the dirt.

Don, I used an angle grinder with a diamond blade. Only cuts about 1/4 of the way thru, but that's supposed to be enough to control the crack.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Perfect day in WW today, sunny and 62; not too hot in the sun and not too cool in the shade ;-) Did a little yard work to celebrate the good weather.

Glad the kids are playing baseball and having fun. My favorite team sport. I coached LL for 3 years when my son wanted to play. Started by being in the dad draft; the guy who was supposed to coach the team didn't ;-( It was fun. The kids in the out field and some infielders got bored and didn't pay much attention at times. An outfielder got hit on the head. We were hollering for him to catch the fly ball but he never looked up. The ball found him ;-)

One night not enough pitchers were at the game that didn't have required rest. The kid trying to pitch hit too many batters. There was one kid that always wanted to pitch but he couldn't get the ball across the plate. May as well let him try. He couldn't keep the ball on the right side of the batter! ;-)) I think he was still walking them when darkness fell.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' everyone,

I made back home last night about 11:30 after a long drive back from Texas. I was give plum out after fishing most of the day yesterday. We had a better day catching fish after the front finally passed through. The fish were more aggressive and ready to feed…A couple of the guys had some 5-6 lb. fish, and me and my partner caught some nice ones, also, but no lunkers. I'll try to post a couple of pictures when I get them downloaded off my phone. It was a fun trip, and all we do is eat, sleep, and fish. Two major trips a year is about all I can handle anymore. Time I get home, I'm all stove up, sunburned, and just need to rest for a week…lol.. Now I have got to catch up on chores around the house, like yardwork, a project I have to have out by Wednesday, and anything else my wife comes up with….You know what they say….no rest for the weiry. I'll catch up better later, but got to get going. My son is coming over Wed. night to fish with me for a couple of days, so I need to rest up for that….
It's pretty pleasent this morning….60 degrees, and a high expected to be about 80, so not too shabby.

Glad you guys kept our thread going…When the cat's away, the mice will play…I'll check in later….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's a beautiful day out so far. The temp is currently 64 and we're supposed to get to 80 today. Yesterday was equally beautiful. I got some yard work done that I've been wanting to do. Even got the lawn mowed and y'all know what that means, gotta mow it every week now. We had a little surprise yesterday about 12:30 PM. We had a ground shaker, which is commonly called an earth tremor. We normally don't get those things here in Michigan. The news said it was a 4.2 magnitude tremor and the last one we had was in 1947. Let me tell ya, it was a weird feeling.

We also had a big forest fire yesterday in these parts. The call went out around 3:00 yesterday afternoon and was still going on when I went to bed. Several fire departments were called in along with the forest service. The fire was about 20 miles north of me. Been wanting to burn some shop trash for a while but there's just enough breeze to cause alarm and I don't want to start any darn fires in the woods.

Well, I'm gonna go out and enjoy the day, I hope you all have a great day yourselves.
Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't gone outside, but it should be about 55° out and headed to 80°. No rain til Thursday. Getting kind of dry. Not CA Bob dry, but dry enough. I'm at work until tomorrow morn.
Rick, sounds like a better trip than the last one. Get some rest so you can go fishing again. Must be rough.
I quit playing baseball when the player started pitching. I remember thinking I was gonna die.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I heard about that quake. Where in MI do you live. I heard it was centered in the southwest of the state. I have a friend who is a ff in battle creek. That's southwest is it not?


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin' all.

Rick, I'm happy to hear that the trip was a success, even if it did wear you out ;-)

Don, I suppose a 4.7 is exciting back there. Out here we barely notice anything under a 5. We're used to them.

72 and mostly sunny/hazy out here today. They say that there's a chance of showers on Thursday. We'll see.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

Well, after my usual coffee this morning, I got started with undone chores…Got the grass cut, weedeated, and leaf blower gassed up, and did some blowing. By that time it was dinner time, so had a bite to eat, then went to the shop to start on my wife's beauty shop project. Got the parts cut out (most of them), did a glue up, then came in for a much needed nap for 2 hours. Went back to the shop, undid the clamps, and cut some corner blocks for locking casters. Glued them in, and now I'm here at the puter waiting for supper….Not enough rest for the weary…!! I'll get a lot more done in the morning, I hope…..of course, after java….It has to be ready by Tuesday, so I'll knock it out….
It got up to 80 degrees like I thought it would. Gonna have to think about turning on some a/c soon…
Yep…we had a somewhat better trip than the one in March. Only had one day of high wind and rain, so we came in at dinner, and stayed in. That was the next day after the tornadoes were jumping around Dallas on Sunday night….The rest of the week was much better weather wise, and the fishing finally picked up after the front went through…My son's coming over Wed. night, so we'll prolly fish a couple of days..It's rough, but someone has to take up the slack…lol. Still gonna try to post a few pictures of them big bass. We do catch and release. None kept.

dawsonBob,

Like I told Bill, it turned out to be better….caught some really decent-size bass….Anywhere from 5-8 lbs., and smaller buck bass, too. I think we were in pre-spawn, post-spawn mode…Some were spawned out, and some still had row (full of eggs). Hope you're feeling ok, bud. How did the trip to the VA go.? Any good news? Hope you get some rain…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, We're getting some rain but the temps are holding great. I slept with windows open last night. Woke up to birds singing in the rain. I thought I was dreaming. It sounded wonderful. It's not a hard rain, but one of those garden variety rains that helps the grass and gardens grow.

Firefighter Bill, yes, you are correct. Battle Creek is in the southwest corner of Michigan. I live in the northeast of Michigan. I couldn't believe I felt the tremor myself but, did. Must be a fault line under our area. We are about 3.5 hours from BC. Here is an update on the forest fire we had yesterday, it burned about 300 acres of forest plus one cabin.

Rick, it is nice to see you back again. I'm glad you had a nice trip. Walleye fishing is going on right now up here on Lake Huron. They're catching them hand over fist.

Bob, yes a 4.7 is exciting to us Michiganders. I'l bet it gets real exciting for you guys when you get a 6.0 out there. Our "quake" has been big on the local news, everyone is talk'n about it.

Time to make sawdust boys, so I'll catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woke to the forecast of 83° and partly cloudy, which should be mostly sunny. It was raining. It has stopped now and is indeed warm and sunny, but the humidity is up a bit.

Don, in my younger days, I did forestry firefighting out west, with fires at Lakes Shasta and Tahoe in CA, Yellowstone NP, and Sisters OR(Yellowstone). I sure did love that. It was like a paid vacation for me. Now I have joined Missouri Task Force One, which is one of the 27 FEMA USAR teams. Two of the teams are in Nepal right now. I am a heavy rescue specialist on the team. Did the fire get in the crowns or just litter and brush?

I would love to fish for some walleye on Lake Huron. Trivia night last week…...one question was what is the only Great Lake that Michigan does not touch.

Gotta eat some lunch and then form for more concrete. Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone.

70 and mostly sunny here today.


----------



## Grumpymike

Awoke to the sound of slurping cacti this morning, as it rained a bit last night. 
It's 80° at 11 AM and will be a bit muggy with the humidity at 40% ... But that will only last for a day or two … Shop is air conditioned, and the stereo is playing sweet melodious tunes. Things are just good.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy you all,

I just came in from the shop, as I got an early start on the wife's project for her shop. I'm making a "roll around hair dryer stand" for all her crippled up old customers. Some has to have help getting out of the regular chair, and under a hair dryer…Tough to move from one place to the next. So I took a dryer off the back of a chair, and am building the stand. It has 4 locking casters, and she can just roll it right up to her beauty chair, then roll it away to a corner when not in use…Pretty niffty….

Glad everyone is getting some sort of moisture….We have none here…It was predicted, but no show…It was 63 this morning, and got up to 82 so far….It's been cloudy like it might rain, but no cigar….

DWelch,

Actually, I wish I was still fishing, cause my wife put this project on me to do under a deadline by Wednesday. I hate being put on one, as I like to pace myself…Always look forward to glue ups, as that's a break, and that's my nap time…lol. We have plenty of walleye in this lake, but I don't fish for them…They are mean suckers…I like to eat them, though…Some times I catch them by accident, but they have a length limit, so I put them back, as I do the bass…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Mostly sunny to partly cloudy here in the Ozarks….If fact, it's getting down right hot….The shop is cool w/o a/c on.

Howdy Grump,

I'm glad the cacti are getting a drank….One thing about those dudes, is they don't need a lot of moisture to survive. Same way here…..shop is good and cool, and the tunes have been flowing today while I play. Now I'm ready to go fish again….I'll hit the lake about Thrusday or Friday when my son gets here….I need a nap now….!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey Boys, Hotter than tar right now, but I aint complain'n.

I forgot to mention it, "May the 4th be with you". LOL

Firefighter Bill, I'm not a forester, so I wouldn't know how bad the fire was. I also know that 300 acres isn't that much either in proportion to the fires out west. But, it's a big one for volly's to fight for free, you know what I mean. I'm also glad you're on a FEMA USAR team. That's a lot of extra training. I wanted to get on a fema team but I'm gett'n to old for that stuff. I left the department 5 years ago and miss it terribly. I have a scanner in my shop going 24-7. I get excited when I hear the bonk of an air horn and the sound of a Q. That stuff will never leave me.

Catch u later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny, few clouds, & 60s in WW today. I suppose birds are starting to sing but I haven't heard them for at least 20 years ;-( Of course, Ii don't hear the racket in a restaurant or doors squeaking either ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, my dad lives 250 yards away. I can hear his scanner loud and clear.
The fires I went on we're no bigger than 50,000 acres and that's small. The one in Yellowstone was awesome though. We flew in helicopters and camped out at 10,000 feet and had a grizzly come into our camp. Guys started chain saws to scare him away. It was hard to go to sleep that night. Also had bison in our camp between the tents.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, woke up to an overcast day but no rain yet. A little cooler than yesterday. I'm wearing a sweatshirt this morning so that can tell you something.

Going up to Amish country today to pick up some lumber. The Amish have some pretty nice shops north of here, not to mention sawmills. They sell their lumber reasonably cheap. I can get a 1" x 12" x 8' pine rough cut board for around $5.00. But, that is air dried though, not kiln dried.

Firefighter Bill, I think I'm liking your dad more everyday. Once that stuff gets in your blood, you can't shake it. But, I love sleeping at night though. Can't count how many times my sleep got interrupted or how many all nighter's we pulled.

Well, gotta go for now. Catch u later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. About 60° out there headed to 86° with no rain in sight.
Good morning for pouring another 5 yards of concrete.
Won a bunch of stuff at a local online auction. Estate of a guy who was a woodworker. I got a total of 23 clamps from 36" to 2". A few miter gauges, some long rulers and T squares, hammers, etc. have to pick that stuff up either today or tomorrow, probably tomorrow. Gonna stay here today and spray water on my concrete.
Have a good one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'm already dreaming of retirement. Do some woodwork for money, perhaps work for my wife. She is an audiologist and has her own practice. I can be her assistant/receptionist.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

Have a bad cold or something that's been hanging on, so I haven't been here as much as I might like.

It's 67 and overcast here today. Could get some needed showers on Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get better Bob. We need your report from the dry west. One of these days you're gonna say, it's been raining for 3 days and won't quit, of course then there will be landslides.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that's exactly how it goes out here! When there's any appreciable amount of rain, there's flooding and landslides. When it dries up, we get wildfires. All that happens in between earthquakes.

Terrible place to live ; )


----------



## darinS

I was at Fort Cartoon in Colorado when the fire in Yellowstone happened in '88. There was talk of sending us up to help fight it, but it was just talk. I was thinking…"Yeah, send me to my own back yard. You may or may not find me again."

I hope you don't get too shook up there Bob 

69 right now headed to 80.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had it all today. Sun, clouds, rain, hail…........... Oh Well, there's always tomorrow ;-)

Hope you get well soon Bob.

We passed through MT one year when they had big fires, probably 2000 or 2001. We were driving in smoke most of the day ;-( I hate it when that happens! So does my wife!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's a little overcast this morning but, it's supposed to settle into sunshine by this afternoon and get up to 70. Yesterday it was a dreary morning but cleared up by noon and turned into a beautiful day. It rained most of the day downstate and missed us by 50 miles.

FF Bill, I'm glad you got all those clamps. Did you get them for good money? I love estate sales. I'm sorry for the guy that left the tools behind, but I like putting those tools to use again. I'm sure the guy that left them behind would appreciate them being used again too. Retirement is good, but with retirement comes ill health and financial woes. Once you get past that, it's great!

Bob, how can you get a bad cold when ur living in Paradise? I mean with all that nice tropical weather you have, you should be as healthy as a horse. LOL. Just Kidding Bob, I hope you feel well soon.

Well its just about time to get out in the shop. You guys have a great day!
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

65° at wake up. Going to 85° or so with a nice breeze. 
I was only 14 in '88 so no fires for me then. Watched it in TV. We had gone to Yellowstone the year before. It was awesome to go back in about 2004 to fight fire. What an experience. My dad had been a hot shot and smoke jumper back in the 60's in Oregon and really wanted to follow those footsteps if only for a little while. I love the smell of a good forest fire.
Don, if I calculated how much I spent on all my stuff, I probably got the clamps for about 40% off of new. Clamps is one thing I never see on CL. The guy had some nice arts and crafts style stuff that he had made in his house all out of quarter sawn white oak.
Get well Bob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Morning, guys.

Thanks for the well wishes. When you already have COPD and then get a cold on top of that it's a little uncomfortable. Feeling a little better this morning.

66 and overcast here today.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Beautiful day today. Highs in the 70's. So nice that I decided to play hokey from the office and hang out in the shop with the bay door and windows open. It's hard to imagine that we had 9 feet of snow a few short weeks ago.

Anyway. Played around on the lathe today. Took a shot at turning my first bowl.




























The mahogany piece that creates the stripe is 2 pieces. Sadly, the glue seem separated while the glue was drying. I never saw it until I started turning it. But over all, I'm not unhappy.

BTW, early on, the piece spun off the went airborne. It came down on top of my head. Seems screwing soft wood the the face plate with short screws wasn't a good idea. So I remounted it with longer screws.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here Chris ;-)

We had a rain and partly cloudy today in the 50s. Heading for close to 80 in the next few days! Summer is here early in WW.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, that's pretty amazing for a first try…...I think. I've never made a bowl.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, 66 degrees out and getting better by the minute. However, all the rain you folks are getting in the mid section of the country is moving our way and will be here tonight through the weekend. There goes Mother's Day.

Wow Bob, didn't know you had COPD. That's not good for the good guys. I can understand now how you can get so sick over a cold. Take it easy and rest often. I'll be thinking of you.

Chris, Your turning looks good. I couldn't turn a piece of wood into a dowel rod without screwing it up. I made a "club" once in shop class in high school but that's it. I can appreciate someone that can turn wood. I see these burl's as I go down the road and wonder…..

FF Bill. You can never have enough clamps for sure. I buy them when I can find them. I happen to like pipe clamps or Irwin Quick Grips. I use the quick grips all the time. When I see A & C furniture, I usually take pictures of it so I can reference it later if I want to make a project like that. When I was working on the ambulance once, I went to a patients house and happen to see an A & C coat rack they had in their house. I was more fascinated by the coat rack than the patient. I got in trouble for asking too many questions on the coat rack than on the patient.

Well, stay dry guys and stay safe, Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

Thanks, Don. It slows me down some when I can't breathe.

Chris, your bowl looks good to me. I don't turn, but I know what looks good to me.

It's 63 and overcast here today. We could get some showers overnight and through tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## darinS

45 and cloudy here right now, heading to 54. Got rain forecast for the weekend, so I'm thinking of sending it Topa's way if I can manage that.

Bowl looks great Chris. Finally done with the concrete FF? From what I saw, looked good. Want to come do my driveway now that you are all practiced up?

Take care out there everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 45 and cloudy here right now, heading to 54. Got rain forecast for the weekend, so I m thinking of sending it Topa s way if I can manage that.
> 
> - darinS


;-)) going to have to blow hard, the rotation of the earth is against you ;-) I feel pretty secure in sunny Water World for the next few days. Kinda worried about he 4th of July though ;-(

Nice day here, warming nicely, it won't be too hot, just right 98 ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Sorry, Bob, but 98 doesn't sound "just right" to me, it sounds like too darn hot ; )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NO!! Typo!! ;-(( *68,* 68 is just right ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

98 does sound perfect to me especially having frost into late April and almost into May. The rust belt is finally seeing a bit of warm weather with a high today of 84, warmer would be better, but I can't complain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Whew! That's more like it, Bob. 68 is nice, but to me, somewhere around 74 with a mild on-shore breeze is just about right.

BBY 84 is getting too warm for me. We get plenty of that. Like I said, around 74/75 suits me just fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There probably haven't be 10 98 degree days in WW since the beginning of time ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

We get about ten or twelve a year. We have some strange weather, though. It could - and often is - in the 90's in December or January, yet it can be in the low 60's in the middle of the summer. Today, in May, it's 63. To be honest, though, it averages around 75.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It's hard to hit 100 here. We have this super sized heat sink known a Puget Sound ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep. We have two large bays and the Pacific ocean. When there's an on-shore breeze, things stay cool. When there's an off-shore breeze - called a Santa Ana - the wind comes roaring in from the desert. I often gets to be 100+ even along the coast, and then we get wildfires, too.


----------



## darinS

I'm hoping to get it stopped at the State capitol and let all the blowhard politicians send it towards you. Lord knows once they start talking, they never stop 

I'm glad 98 was a typo. I agree with everyone else that it's too darned hot. 68 is a good temp.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Bowl looks great Chris. Finally done with the concrete FF? From what I saw, looked good. Want to come do my driveway now that you are all practiced up?
> 
> Take care out there everyone.
> 
> - darinS


Concrete? I don't work in concrete. Think you've confused me with someone else.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m hoping to get it stopped at the State capitol and let all the blowhard politicians send it towards you. Lord knows once they start talking, they never stop
> 
> - darinS


Now I'm worried. If they are in session, with that many in one spot they can easily out do the rotation of the earth ;-((

Speaking of politicians and BS, the US has been upset with Canada, BC and Victoria for dumping raw sewage in the Straight of Jaun de fuca for as long as I can remember. In the early 90s, Vaughn Palmer of the Vancouver Sun who speaks on the PBS station here in Seattle, said they were in the 5th +/- year of a 20 year study of what could be done about it. The study should have been completed by 2010 or shortly after at the latest. Guess What?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas? Got a rainy stormy weekend headed this weekend. Lows in the sixties and highs around 78. Supposed to be a bit cooler next week.
Chris, I believe he was talking to me(FF). Gonna do one more round of concrete for the year. Sorry, I don't do concrete outside of my county.
Don, I too prefer pipe clamps. Easier to operate and cheaper. Funny about the call. I could see me doing that.
It's been pretty dry here for the last month. Now there's a fire in the Mark Twain NF that's over 1000 acres. Lots of blown timber from a derecho about 7 years ago. Could use some rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, Our weather is great here, supposed to be in the 80's again today but will turn wet late with a few strokes of lightning. What do you think about them poor boys down in OK. ? It's that scary time of year for those folks.

Got to get out and mow my yard before the rain comes and do some trimming. I can play in my shop when it rains. Y'all stay safe and keep your head down.

Catch u Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gentlemen.

Happy days - it's raining in San Diego! Oh, it's not a real big rain, but my guess is that we've gotten at least a quarter inch overnight and this morning. That's pretty good for us - we really need it.

Overcast skies with occasional drizzle, and a high of 64.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

Well, I've been out of touch for the last several days. My internet went down on the 5th, and I couldn't get on to make any post, or read any…So there I was…down and out…..Then, on Wednesday night, my son and his family came down from Murfreesboro, Tn. for a visit, which they are still here, and will leave Sunday morning for home. Yesterday I took my son and grandson fishing for the day here on Bull Shoals. We had a fairly decent day, catching 14 fish….nothing large, but 1 nice largemouth about 3 lbs. My grandson caught it, so he was happy. Got off the lake just in time, as the rain hit a little later. Poured rain all night and this morning till about 11:00. They took off for Branson, Mo. to spend the day, and I re-strung some new baits. If it's not raining, which I think it's supposed to move back in here late tonight, we're going out again tomorrow to try our luck. Them boys do like to fish. It's in the family blood, I guess….

I know there's been a lot of posting going on while I was away, but don't have time to answer anything, as we are heading to town for Chinese buffet in a few….So…hopefully late Sunday I can catch up to the latest news and weather….I'm just glad to have internet back on. I heard from my wife, that a major line was cut up the road (?).
You guys keep on keeping on, and I'll catch up as soon as I can. Mostly cloudy here all day, and got to 72 degrees after starting off this morning at 65….Hope everyone is doing ok, and feeling good….See ya later…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, Raining here this morning. Everything is greening up nicely. It's one of those garden variety rains, nothing hard though. The temps went from 80's yesterday to the 60's today, but that's okay.

Got my outdoor project completed yesterday. Been working on a Barbecue Grill cart. I have a very small grill that we use quite often and I needed something other than a table to put it on. I made it out of re-purposed lumber I picked up here and there. I gave it a coating of Shellac and it looks pretty good. I didn't do anything special so I didn't post any pictures of it. No need to. I'll go out and clean the shop today before company comes by tomorrow. Don't forget your mom's tomorrow and those special women in your life. Have a nice holiday.

Catch u later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, lads.

Rain's over. It was only about 3/8 of an inch, but that's better than nothing.

It's 66 and cloudy here today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still hovering in the low 80's here in the rust belt. Hoping for a little rain to better water in fertilizer that's likely to burn what's left of the grass. We had a few days of spring between frost and now summer. Maybe we'll get to see a little of fall unless the inverse happens toward the end of October.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi fellas. Pretty darn rainy here today. Several inches have come down. Been in the mid seventies all day.
You watching what's happening in South Dakota. They have a blizzard warning and may see several feet of snow. It's also gonna snow in Denver and other Rocky Mountain locations.

Went to a local farmers market for a PR event. They were giving flowers for kids to pot for their mothers. We handed out toy fire helmets. I put a snap dragon in a helmet for my wife. My mother and hers will receive a bandsaw box that I have made. Need to put some shellac on them in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We'd better pray for all the moms in the Midwest and SE! I saw on triple warning on the weather channel that could ruin Mother's Day; winter storm, tropical storm and tornado with up to 12" of rain in some areas. Maybe they had better add flood and make it a quadruple warning?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, weather is cool and overcast. I don't think the sun is coming out until Tuesday. Supposed to have Thunder Storms late today. I'm hoping it holds off until our guest leave today.

Went out to the shop yesterday and just piddled around. Didn't feel much like doing anything. It was one of those days. I hate it when I feel that way. I always feel that I have to contribute at least something everyday or the day is just wasted.

I hope everyone's day goes great. Happy Mother's day! Catch u later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Mother's Day! Rained all day yesterday, but today appears to be clearing. Supposed to be a bit cooler this week. Parents and in laws over today. Have a good one. C U later.


----------



## BroncoBrian

Merry Christmas!

I mean, Happy Mother's Day. We have 8-10" of snow this morning in Colorado. Perfect for my wife who hates being cold and thought this day was about her.

Holidays are overrated.


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers everywhere!

It's 72 and sunny here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shaping up to be a very pleasant Mother's Day here in WW. Sunny in the 60s, no snow, tornadoes, floods or hurricanes!, but there usually aren't. Just waiting for the next earth quake ;-) Happy Mother's Day to all mothers everywhere!!

Sorry to here you have those down days Don. They can be difficult. Chin up marching forward is all we can do ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, Foggy our this morning. Currently it's 47 out there, temps to rise to 65 later. There is a possible chance of thunderstorms late this afternoon into early evening. Yuk! Talk about bad weather, boy did you guys see that a small town in SD got wiped out. I sure feel for those people. I'm thinking of Rick in Arkansas too. Those storms last night were heading into his area I think. I've said it before and I'll say it again. You guys in the mid section of the country sure take a beating during this time of year.

Thanks Bob for the well wishes. I know it's a passing thing but, just can't help it at times.

My wife and I had a nice Mother's day yesterday. One of our daughters and her family came up to see us. We had a great visit. All the other kids called or text their mother. I hate texting, It seems so impersonal. A phone call would be much better.

Going to head out to the shop this morning to see what I can get myself into.

Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,
It is 60 degrees now, and might get to 70, but again that's questionable. It sounds like some of you guys have had some nasty weather, as well…I know me and Bill M. have had some, and BroncoBrian with snow…that's amazing, but it's Colorado, so not so amazing…

dawsonBob,
I hope you feeling more up to snuff with your COPD….That stuff is nasty..I prolly have a touch of that myself with smoking cigs, but I'm not sure, since I don't cough and hack…Just get out of breath some. But I've lost about 35 lbs., so that helps, too.

Bob (WW),
Sounds like your weather is pretty pleasant up your way…All you guys keep an eye on the weather. This time of year it can turn on you quick.

DWelch,

I know what those days are like when you just don't have the get up and go, and feel like the sags are taking over…I do the same thing…Go to the shop, wonder what I'm gonna do out there, and go back in the house…Motivation is out the door some days…Chin up, and press on….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Lots of rain the last few days, but nothing severe here. Rainy this morning and about 60°. Supposed to be clearing and about 70° this afternoon with a break in the rain til next weekend. Rough weather in Texas and South Dakota. In the west of the state heavy snow and in the east tornadoes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone.

Thanks for the well wishes. I'm feeling somewhat better this morning, so that's a good sign.

Rick, yeah, you probably do have a touch. Cig's won't make it any better. After the cancer, COPD and heart problems I finally listened and quit. Sure, I miss 'em, but now I may live awhile longer.

75 and sunny here today.


----------



## darinS

Sorry Chris, the concrete comment was for firefighterontheside in reference to the driveway he was doing. I should have put a gap between that comment and the one I made about your bowl. Sorry.

Little rain over the weekend helped out the sod the wife put down. Saves on the water bill at that rate.

Happy belated mother's day to the mothers monitoring this thread. Apologies for the tardiness of the post.

Son has a monologue for his school tonight, so hoping that goes well. He is supposed to be John Smith and give a short speech on him. Also, now in the market for a push from behind lawn mower. Not sure if I want self propelled or not, it's abut a $150 difference. I never had it growing up and the wife was never without it growing up. Have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get the self propelled. Not that my wife cuts grass anymore, but when she did it was only possible with self propelled. She's tiny. I used to refuse to get a rider and did it all with a push mower. Said it was good exercise. Now I don't have the time, so I got a zero turn and cut my cutting time in half.


----------



## dawsonbob

A question for you Darin: do you get younger day by day? If not, get the self propelled. Push mowers are for sons to push around ; )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Bob for the well wishes. I know it's a passing thing but, just can't help it at times.


I know exactly what you are talking about. Happens to everyone overdosed on drugs like Topamax. Drs will not admit to or diagnose the side effects. A proper diagnosis is the first step to a malpractice suit and recovery of the financial consequences of their ignorance or stupidity as the case may be. Without any admission or proper diagnosis, how can you trust them to correct their errors? After taking myself off all their meds, I had to manage my own recovery. Interesting time of life to say the least ;-)


> Bob (WW),
> Sounds like your weather is pretty pleasant up your way…All you guys keep an eye on the weather. This time of year it can turn on you quick.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


It is. cloudy with showers at 55 or sunny at 65 ;-)

My grandson was asking how well a manual push mower works. I told him he will be in the best shape of his life by the end of summer. He just got one given to him for free that same afternoon. ;-) I guess one of his neighbors decided he did not want to get in that good a shape ;-)) I remember my dad using one when I was a kid, but he was a farmer so it wasn't any big deal to push it around. He once told me he had pitched 13 loads of cow manure on a horse drawn spreader between milkings just to see how many he could do in a day. Guess that was entertainment during the Depression. Anyway, I measured the spreader one day and calculated a load to be about a ton! ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everybody.

Off to the VA for another fabulous day of fun and frolic.

It's overcast here right now, but it's supposed to get up to 68. I don't believe it, but that's what they say.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, the weather is a crappy overcast day with temps around 60. Didn't get storms like they predicted, just rain. But, I'm not complain'n. I'll take this weather over what we had in March.

I used to smoke once several years ago. To tell ya how long ago it was, cigarettes were 80 cents a pack. I was smoking 2 packs a day when I quit. It got too "expensive". Now look at a pack of smokes. I chewed Beechnut tobacco when I was in the army. I got tired of picking butts out of my pockets all the time.

Took my wife into ER last night. She had a bruise on her right calf which had a lump in the middle of it. The bruise didn't concern me as much as the lump did. I've been an EMT for over 30 years so I knew it wasn't a blood clot, but you never know. So, at 9:30 at night we went to ER 40 miles away in the fog. The doc looked her over and found nothing wrong and released her. We got home around midnight. If anything, she got a piece of mind out of it. I gotta take care of my wife cause she takes care of me.

Push mowers are for kids. Not this old man. I had a self-propelled mower once and hated it. It wants to keep pulling you when you don't want to go. I'm with FF Bill on this one. I got a Zero Turn mower and I get the job done in a half hour now. The only thing I hate now is weed whacking! Ugh! It's a pain in the butt.

You boys have a nice day and keep the sawdust out of the house. Well, its off to the shop boys.
Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful day here. It was a cool 50° this morning but on its way to a nice breezy 69° with full sun. Went out to do some work on shop stuff. It was cool out there so I put my insulated flannel shirt in. I bet that will be the last time for that this season. Mounted another drawer under the bench and started putting stuff away. When it's clean out there I feel like I could build anything out there. When it's dirty I feel like I could never build anything.
Have a good one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Raining here is WW today off and on.

This is the type of push mower I was referring to. Maybe I was a bit naive ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gents,

It's been a busy morning here today. Had to take my boat over to the marine dealer to get a couple of things fixed after the weekend fishing trips….nothing major, just took some time…It was 60 degrees at 7:00 a.m., and now it's warmed up to 68 now, and may get a wee bit warmer.
Glad everyone is doing okie dokie…..dawsonBob….Hope you make it out of the VA w/o geting poked and prodded too much. They do like to do that at a horsepital….
You guys been talking about lawn mowers, etc…..I ain't pushing no stinking lawmower, and havn't in several years..I had enough of that in my younger days, and it made an old person out of me….(. I've had a ridin' mower for years, and all I use is a big John Deere tractor. I'm too old and stove up to act like a young buck, so I take the easy way out on that one….I know, I know, I'm a whimp, but what can I say..!!! And I don't get younger by the day..!!
Don,
Glad it wasn't too serious about your wife. You just can never tell when something like that happens, so it's best to see about it. Like you said, it made her feel better to know it wasn't serious..At our age, anything can happen.

Good to hear everyone is enjoying some nice weather, but watch out…..it's gonna turn hotter than a pepper sprout..we been talking 'bout Jackson…oh sorry…I was singing…!!
Bill, your and my weather is always pretty close to each other as far as temps, rain, wind, etc….That's the South.

Bob (WW).... I like your style…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks for showing that, Bob. Now I'll have nightmares for a week. Sad to say, I remember those all too well.

Today's trip to the VA was mostly testing for my up-coming heart valve replacement.


----------



## darinS

Thanks all for the advice on the mower. Might make the kid mow instead, then I can do the push mower. It's a small yard. I think the whole lot the house is on is only 7000 sq ft. The yard will be even smaller since half the back yard will be turned into a garden. Besides, I agree with artsy, I've tried the self propelled and it pulls me into places I don't want to go. Was thinking more like this Bob http://tiny.cc/3bf1xx

Supposed to be rainy all week here. Topa must have sent it over from WW, dang him!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

darin, I like to scoot it on through here.;-)

Good luck with e heart valve Bob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bob. It's just been testing, so far. The actual procedure hasn't been scheduled yet. I hope it's soon, though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a cousin who was getting heart surgery because of low flow do to 3 small blockages. He was awake watching them on the screen. The Dr said there isn't anything wrong with you, come back when there is. My cousin ask if they taught them anything about hydraulics in med school. He said no. Why? My cousin explained how so many street ells is the same as a plug and the 3 Little ones add up to a big one. The Doc says OH! He put in 3 stints and my cousin was fine again. Good thing you just need a valve. Hope your dr understands hydraulics if there is more to it!


----------



## dawsonbob

I had four stents put in in the last year (five if you count the old one that's totally blocked). We're hoping that, with the new valve, I'll actually have something like a normal life. I've been awake and watched the procedures on screen. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like your dr understands hydraulics ;-) I watched knee surgery, but hopefully I'll be passing on everything else!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, it's a cold 45 this morning with an abundance of sunshine.

Can't stay for long, gotta go peel potato's this morning for our shrine club. We have a big dinner this weekend for the kids. We get to get all dressed up and put on our city dud's for the kids. I'll have to show some pics from this weekends dinner. You'll get a grin.

In the shop, I'm trying my hand at making a log cabin bird house. I saw a few on this site and I'm gonna try to make on. I'm just not sure how big I wanna make one. It out to be fun though.

Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning yall,

It is really cool here this morning, with a low of 47, but the sun is out, and should hit about 67 today for a high. I'll be heading over to Ranger Boats this morning to pick up a couple of more parts for my boat… some air shocks for the deck lids, and a pair of boat buckles. It's a 10 mile trip one way, so shouldn't take long…We have rain predicted for the next few days here in the Ozarks, and when they say that, it usually happens. Glad I got my yard work done yesterday. Went into town last night, had some good Chinese buffet, and on to Staples.. Here's the story: Last week we bought the new iPhone 6 Plus, and once it was set up and all apps put in, we had no Wi-Fi..It was only working off our data plan. After contacting the AT&T store where we got them, talking to the techs at AT&T, we determined it was the old Net Gear router. The router was 8 years old, and when my son and family were here, they all had the iPhone 6's, and no internet. So that must be it. Too many devices, and not enough router power. Picked up a new Net Gear Stream Pro AC 1200 (model R 6100), got it all hooked up (what a pain in the arse) to where the phones, PC, laptop, television (it has wifi ), Net Flix….every thing had to be re-programmed and set up with name and password (you know the routine), and now it's working perfect. I learned one thing on this deal: With this new technology out today, everything is obsolete in no time, and you have to update things. The old saying that nothing last forever is very true..It took about 2 hours to do it all….But I got'er done..

No woodworking for a few days, as a good friend of mine is coming over from Memphis Friday to fish with me for a couple of days…Bill….Think I'll head to Norfork to catch some smallies…Ok, that's it for today…Later, fellows.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here ya go guys….some pictures of the big bass we caught on our trip to Lake Fork, Texas…. 5 lbs.-8 lbs. Nice!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice catch Rick! A gray day in WW; typical ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…..It was a fun trip, and a good one as far as the weather went….The fishing wasn't too bad, either..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Ok, which one of them guys is you Rick?


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm pretty sure that Rick will say that he's the good looking one in those pics ;-)

It's cloudy/sunny/overcast here right now, but it is supposed to be only cloudy this afternoon, with drizzle late tonight. It's supposed to rain Thursday and Friday. Oh, and it's 67 degrees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I plead the 5th Ammendment , but dawsonBob is right in his assumption…..


----------



## dawsonbob

It's what I would of said


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice fished there Rick. I'll assume you're the one wearing the jacket that says Rick Dennington.
Smallies at Norfork sounds fun.
My mom and dad are headed to Ontario tomorrow. They are trying out a new lodge after 27 years in a row at the same spot. Hope they catch all they want of smallies, walleyes and muskie.


----------



## dawsonbob

Awww, Bill, you just had to go and spoil it by pointing out the obvious. I have to admit that I missed the name on the jacket myself. Must have been looking at the fish.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hum…..could that really be me, you think.? What if that guy borrowed my jacket to stay warm, cause he was cold, and had forgot his that morning? Don't always assume the obvious…..!


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Dinner is on Rick tonight!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Just kicking back this morning, setting in the sun room, having my java and cigs, and watching the birds, squirrels, and now a new member…a hummingbird or two. They have returned the last couple of years, cause they know I put out grub for them…..They are rather facinating to watch….It was cool here again this a.m….about 58 at around 7:00, and it's got up to 64 now, with a high today at 74…just a beautiful day so far…But….we have rain moving in some time later today, and rain all the weekend, so the Weather Channel says…It usually does around here….

Chris,
I'll be glad to buy dinner…Where do you want to eat..? It's a long ways from your place to mine, but I'll treat..!!

Bill,
Thanks…Yep, those were some dandies, alright. But we usually catch some like that on every trip. Hope your mom and dad has a good time, and catch a bunch…I like catching them smallies..I think they are my favorite..


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the mornin' t' all.

Have to drive a buddy to the VA today, so that will pretty much take care of my day.

Well, it's semi-sunny out there right now, but the clouds are rolling in (I can see them over the ocean to the West). The prediction though, is for rain. Lots of it - by our standards - both today and tomorrow. They're predicting around an inch and a half along the coast where I live, and a couple of inches inland. Let's hope it happens, cause we surely do need it.

This means that you gents to the East will be getting it in a couple of days. Bob, up in WW, may be getting it already.


----------



## darinS

45 right now with patchy fog. Supposed to be rainy for the next few days (Thanks to Bob in WW). How am I supposed to get all the honey do's done with the rain???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High over cast/ filtered sun about 65 in WW.



> 45 right now with patchy fog. Supposed to be rainy for the next few days (Thanks to Bob in WW). How am I supposed to get all the honey do s done with the rain???
> 
> - darinS


You R Welcome ;-)) Do it the WW Way. If you don't do it in the rain, it won't get done ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

If it ain't raining, it ain't training.

Well, it's raining, gentlemen, right here in San Diego. Coming down pretty good at times, too. Supposed to last till early Saturday morning.

Rain makes me happy ﻿﻿;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

We cancelled training on count of rain this morning. This afternoon we cancelled training because of a fire in a warehouse. We will try again tomorrow. It's boat driving training and river familiarization.


----------



## dawsonbob

Different jobs, Bill. We used to say 'If it ain't raining, it ain't training' in the Marine Corps. Many things that are simple when it's nice and dry out, become much more difficult when the world is wet. I tried to never miss an opportunity to get my men out to train in the rain: could be the difference between living and dying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew it Bob. I thought it was funny you said that today and we cancelled due to rain. I agree about the living dying thing. We tend to train in good river levels, but have acknowledged that training in conditions we are more likely to experience in an emergency would be more beneficial.


----------



## dawsonbob

I understand, Bill. Still, with your job you might be risking lives unnecessarily, whereas for us it was a different story.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's really coming down now. If it keeps up at this pace, we'll get half our yearly rain by morning.

Love it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did everybody hear? Bob is getting rain. Real rain!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rain, rain, glorious rain! Rain, rain, how I love thee… til the flooding starts.

It's been a long time coming.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola amigos, como sta,

Yea….dawsonBob got rain..!! Bob, I hope you got lots of rain, and are enjoying it. I hope it's still raining there in your neck of the woods….That's what I woke up to this morning….lots of moisture, very overcast, thunder, and no lightening, as far as I know..It's supposed to rain here all weekend, so it prolly will, as usual…It was 60 when I arose, and it feels good out side. Clabbered over, and no wind…The hummers finally are showing up and feeding, so it's a good sign that spring has sprung….It sounds like everyone is getting rain now from down South to up North, and points in between….
I was thinking of hitting the lake today looking for lunkers, or anything that will bite, but the rain has deterred me somewhat, so I'll just piddle in the shop today, trying to come up with a project that I don't need…!!!

But now, I'm just enjoying my big cup of java, the rain, the cool morning, and watching the birds and animals frolic…They do like to come out on days like this..Let us know what's happening in your neck of the woods…Later..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all.

Getting ready for a trip to the VA this morning. Might have to take a canoe. Man, has it been raining.

Don't get me wrong now, we desperately need the rain, but San Diego can't take much without dire consequences. Already the streets are flooded, drains clogged, automobile accidents, etc.

One of the weather girls mentioned that this storm could bring more rain than we've had in the last six months, maybe a year, combined. That's a lot of rain, folks, at least for us. We had 1.6 inches yesterday, and they're predicting even more for today. All told, we could get up to 3.5 inches out of this storm.

When I asked for rain, I wasn't thinking of this much, this fast. We do need it though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It is coming down hard and fast, and in buckets (well, maybe not that bad), and sounds like more thunder than eariler this morning. I finally remembered to put out my rain gage, and we have got about an inch already…But the silly hummers don't mind the rain…they fly to the feeder, sit in the rain, and drink away…They also get a bath….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day in WW forming up with a few clouds. Mid 60s ;-) Speaking of rain, they had 11" in Houston in 3 hours a couple days ago according to the news. Definitely flash floods causing lots of trouble! ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

It's still coming down out here, though not as hard as it was for awhile. I looked at the radar maps though, and it looks like more heavy stuff coming in. They say this will all be over by midnight, and that's what the map looks like, too.

Had to cancel my VA appointment this morning, and reschedule. I hate doing that, but sometimes you have to. It was coming down too hard to see across the street at that point, and the roads and freeways were pretty much shut down due to accidents.

San Diegans cannot drive in the rain. It's a well known fact, known well by those who know that fact. That's a Fantastical Friday Factoid for you.

More Fantastic Factoids later. Probably. Maybe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, our rain event has ended. It's done. Finished. All over, buh bye.

By 3:30 or 4:00 o'clock the sun was shining and the rain had moved Eastward to pour down on someone else. I'll have to wait til tomorrow to get the storm totals, but it was a lot of water. A lot. Mucho. Plenty. In other words, it was wet around here.

Now they're saying that this could be an El Niño year coming. That would mean a lot of rain for the next year or two. We'll see.

Brought to you from Soggy San Diego.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's a cool 57 with a slight overcast. going to get to low 70's today with some peeks at sunshine. We had our rain the last couple of days and now it's going to quit for a day and prolly start up again.

Boy, Dawsonbob got in the news today. Well, maybe not Bob himself but his town of San Diego, did. They were on Good Morning Commercials or otherwise known as Good Morning America. They were showing news clips of the flooding going on there. Now you can say, Bob is hogging all the water. LOL You're right Bob, they can't drive out there. LOL They talked about accidents there too!

I've been MIA for a couple of days. Had to go help out peeling taters for our shrine outing for tonight. We had to go down state for a doctors appointment and while down there, went looking for estate sales. The wife and I had fun junking. Stopped by the Amish greenhouse and picked up our veggie plants for the garden.

Well, I guess I'll go out to the barn and do something until it's time to go to our dinner. You guys stay safe.

Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you outlaws,

Woke up to another dreary, soggy morning…It's raining its butt off, and no sign of let up for another day or two. I was late getting my rain gage out, but as of now, we have right at an inch. Prolly got more than is in there, but like I said, I was late. This moisture sure puts a slight bend in my fishing plans…..And before we know it, it'll be so hot, it'll be A/C time indoors…It's close now….Very cloudy, heavily overcast, and 70 degrees…Looks like all day stuff, to me.
I was in California once at the Army terminal in Oakland processing in / out of country heading to Viet Nam…You are right….them people there don't know how to drive..They were running 80-85 mph down the freeway, zigging in and out of traffic….scary stuff…I couldn't wait to get out of that mad house…

Bob (S D),

From the reports I heard, you got a ton of rain….Sometimes you have to be careful of what you ask for…lol!

Don W.,
Peeling all them taters for your shindig tonight made me think of the time I was supposed to do mess duty…I got to asking around to see if anyone needed some cash, and found a guy, and paid him $5.00 to take my place. So, I never had to peel taters, wash pots, or dishes, and empty garbage…I went to the beer tavern instead….!!!

Sounds you and the wife had a nice outing, running around junkin', and getting ready to do some planting. The Amish sure makes quality furniture from what I've seen… There are Amish folks up in Missouri, and I see them sometimes in their buggys on the highway….They may have the right idea with their way of life…just simple folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's wet out there and about 70° and supposed to be about 80°. Luckily though the rain held off the whole time we were out searching the river for a woman that went out in her kayak at an unknown point of the day yesterday. When it was discovered she was missing we went out to search the river. We searched the river from about 1130 til 0400. Found her kayak pulled up on the bank about 5 miles from her house. It became a police matter again. Later we learned she had been transported to the hospital at some time yesterday. The police had checked the hospital several times and they said she wasn't there. My guess is they were lying because of HIPPA. At least she was ok and for our part it was a successful search.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all.

Bill, sometimes not finding anything is the best find of all. Our fire fighters and lifeguards were very busy the last two days.

Well, it's an overcast/semi-sunny day today with a high of 66. The rain had moved on - maybe to your area - and left a lot of damage behind, and much needed moisture, too.

Overall the two day storm left about 3.32 inches of rain. Our average yearly rainfall is 10.34 inches, so we got about one-third of our average yearly rainfall in two days. Yeah, it was wet around here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, the weather turned out drop dead gorgeous yesterday. The temp made it into the 70's easy with not a cloud in the sky. The weather outside is 59 this morning and again going to get into the 70's again today.

Our shindig turned out good and we made lots of money for the kids. We had one of our "Shriner kids" show up. She has used the Shrine hospitals for over 15 years. She is 31 now and she gave a little thank you speech last night. During the speech, she broke down and cried. There wasn't a dry eye in the joint. It really touched us.

Rick, I remember many things about army life. The one thing that sticks out in my mind now is Staff Sargent Blood, he was the mess Sgt. When he served eggs in the morning, he would always ask " how do you want your eggs?" It never made sense though, cause you got them the way he wanted you to have them. Another thing was, during the Louisiana summer it got hot and muggy. It was even hotter in the mess hall and when Sgt. Blood was cooking ur eggs, he would drip sweat over the grill. Yuk!

Been working on one of those log cabin bird houses you see on LJ. I thought I'd give it a try. I found out one thing for sure, it's tedious work. I think I've torn it apart more times than I've put it together. It looks terrible, but I'm sure the birds won't care what it looks like. LOL I think I'll go back to building furniture.

You boys stay safe and keep your head above water!
Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning jocks,

This morning about 3:00 a.m., I was woke up to a heavy clap of loud thunder…I thought someone was breaking into the the house.. It rattled doors and windows, and then I realized, coming out of a sound sleep, that it was raining a downpour. Finally got back to sleep, and died till about 8:00, when it really started thundering loud again. Grabbed my java, went to the sun room, and it was pouring buckets, and still is…I finally remembered to put out my rain gauge yesterday, and this morning it has about 1.250 inches of water. That is a lot of rain in just a few hours….
It was 62 degrees at 8:00, and still is….I don't think it will hit the predicted high 70's like they said it would..
A strange occurance this morning: Drinking my joe and contemplating today's activities, an opossum walked up to the glass door, looked in for a second, and then disappeared around the corner of the house. Living in the sticks, you see all kinds of things that you wouldn't see living in the big city….Just another day in paradise….Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

You are right about not forgetting things when you were in the service…I learned to drink coffee at morning chow, cause that's all that was fit to drink…I never did cotton to powered milk and eggs…You got scrambled eggs no matter how you asked for them….And in boot camp, you had 5 minutes to wolf it down, and get out….I eat real slow now..

When I was in Viet Nam, one morning we headed to the chow hall (one of only a few days back in base camp), and a B-40 rocket attack started, and we all jumped into the ditch for cover, and a rocket took out the whole ass-end of the chow hall…It killed all the guys working the mess, and destroyed the building….After that, we had to go to 2nd Battallion across the compound for chow while there….Went back into the jungle, came back in for R&R a month or so later for a few days, and they had completely re-built the chow hall, and it was up and running. The engineers did one heck of a job getting it built in a short time…These are things you never forget.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. 60° or so this morning and rainy. Supposed to be 70's and rainy today, but not all day rain.
I worked yesterday on the ladder truck for OT as the captain. I'm a battalion chief and don't ride the seat often. Had a woman having a heart attack at 0100 and then I drove the ambulance to the hospital so both medics could be in the back. At the same time one of our other trucks had to go assist another ambulance with a combative patient. We ended up with two guys at the hospital. Fun night.

Rick that gives me new respect for the guys in mess who might be considered as not in harms way. A guy that used to work for me was in the first Iraq war as a marine cook. We kid him, but he was still in jeopardy wasn't he. Thanks to all who have served.

I'm off to look at a down cherry tree at the neighbors. Might get a log.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas dias, muchachos.

I only had to pull mess duty once, and that was enough. I've eaten chow at a lot of places though, and I have to say that, overall, the Navy had the best.

No rain here today. In fact, it's bright and sunny right now, with an expected high of 68.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi everybody, Wishing you all a wonderful day.
78°, clear and sunny this morning. a few tasks in the yard today and it's off to the shop to putter.

Many years ago, while in South East Asia, we had been in the field for several days and they would fly in hot chow about every 4th or 5th day depending on the weather. (monsoon season is a wonderful time of the year).
As we were getting our long awaited hot chow, some idiot started firing a few sniper rounds at us. 
My two rear gunners came running thru the mud with the precious worm food and as they mounted the track, (APC) The right gunners mud caked boot landed in the left gunners plate.
The conversation went something like "When this is over I'm gona' kill you." "You touch me an' I'll cut your XXX off." and so on.
Now the real humor here is that they were firing M-60 machine guns, carrying .45 pistols, had M-16s and hand grenades, knives and so on all with in arms reach. Yet it continued to be a shouting match … Gotta love them GI's.

Hope you have a wonderful day and I hope that you get some shop time.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey Rick, How bout this one. "Swallow now and chew later", quote of the day! It's gett'n ready to pour on us pretty soon. Must be the rain y'all got today. I can hear thunder in the distance. "How far off I sat and wondered", Bob Seger,

Couldn't help it. Good Nite all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast with sun breaks in WW. rain didn't show this PM. Supposed to be partly cloudy this week. Snow pack is 16% of normal, so we are in drought now ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, Wow! it's 72 this morning with clear sky's. The rain we were supposed to get last night showed up, if that's what you call it. We had one cloud burst for about 10 minutes. I didn't even know it rained until I went outside to check on something and found the deck wet. Anyway, that's my weather report.

Boy, it really amazes me to see some of these projects on here. These guys are great at what they do. Compared to them, I'm an old hack at woodworking. I can only dream of being as good as them guys. Perhaps in another 30 years I can be as good as them guys. But wait, some of them are young. How'd they get so good so fast? They are truly amazing.

FF Bill, don't you just love those calls at 3:00 AM for someone that's been up all night with some sort of pain that started at 6:00 PM and should have went to the ER. Instead, they wait and screw up your sleep and then refuse transport to the hospital. LOL

To all you boys that went over there and brought back bad memories, Then came home to the jeering crowds of protesters and people who spit on you. Here's a long overdue "Welcome Home"!

Catch u later


----------



## Rick Dennington

A late good morning fellows,

WHEW…..it's hot already…It was 70 when I rolled out of the rack early, and now it's 84, and very muggy and humid..it's gonna get worse before it gets better, that's a given….As we say around here, it's too hot to fish, and too hot for golf….I'm in and out of the shop, trying to do a few small projects. I'll post them in the projects page, and even let you guys see them on our thread here….I headed back to the shop and try to do a little more before dinner shortly…I read all the latest post, but will try to respond later, if possible…...Later, guys….


----------



## dawsonbob

And a wonderful morning to you all.

Don, I remember coming home for awhile and getting the kind of reception you mentioned. I realized that I didn't fit in with that crowd, so I went back to Vietnam to be with my Marines. Them I could understand.

It's overcast here today, with a high of 66.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It was about 60° and muggy this morning and going to about 82°. Supposed to be cooler this week. My mom and dad are in Ontario and expecting several inches of snow today. I don't mind fishing in the snow.

Don, yeah, we go to those calls and ask, so what made you call now. We act like its pertinent info, but we just want to hear it from them. The lady the other night though was awakened with severe chest pains, called immediately and 12 lead confirmed she was having an MI. Don't mind those.

Have a good one all. Gotta go back to cleaning the camper to be ready for Branson next weekend. Stupid mice!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, What a change in weather here. I'm sure it's pretty much the same in and around the Ozark's. Yesterday it was high 70's, today it's 50 outside with a high of 52 today. Whoa! 52? Yep, you seen it here. We got ourselves a cool down. It's overcast now with a forecast of partly cloudy later on.

Bob, I had a friend that come home from Vietnam in California and went through the same thing I described as well. He packed his uniform away and never brought it back out again. He said he felt ashamed for serving even though he was proud of his uniform when he left the country. He won't join a veterans organization to this day.

It's funny, when I was in Basic Training in Louisiana, when I got my first weekend off, I wore my uniform and went to Michigan. I had to hitchhike, fly military stand'by and take chances all the way home. But, I got no bad vibes from anyone on my way home or going back. That kind of reception must have only been in California.

Not much else to report. Looks like another lawn mowing day. I've gotta get to my yard work too. Too much fart'n around in the shop and now I'm behind on get'n things done around the yard.

I guess I'll take my coffee out to the shop now, throw the doors up and think about it for a while.

Stay safe boys,
Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' boys,
My projects are coming along nicely, and they too are on hold…I don't mind…I have plenty of time and patience.

Bill,
I remember fishing a Pro-Am tournament here on Bull Shoals in December, and it was 19 degrees, and ice all over the boat when we blasted off at 7:00 a.m. We got to our first spot, and it started snowing, and those fish turned on and starting biting as the snow hit the water….We weighed in two limits, prolly caught a total of 30-35 fish, and when we weighed in at 3:00, it was only 23 degrees…Bad thing was we ran about 30 miles up the lake..I was froze about solid….But we cashed a nice check apiece, and got a nice plaque…So it made it worthwhile…

dawsonBob,
I hope you're feeling up to snuff, and will soon get an ok for your new heart valve. Hope the COPD is not too bad, and you're able to do a few things…Just take it slow and easy, and don't stir too quickly….

D Welch,
You must have been at Ft. Polk for basic..? I took AIT (advanced infantry training), or some called it AJT (advanced jungle training) for 12 weeks. Them old barracks were built in 1940's, and either hot as hell, or colder than a snapfish, depending on what time of year you were there….Myself and two other G.I's hitch hiked to New Orleans for Mardi Gras…No problems getting rides in our uniforms, but that was one of the nastiest places I"ve ever been to…Drunks and drug users everywhere..I couldn't wait to leave, and have never been back since. 1967..
Like you, not a lot to report today, so I think I'll take a couple of Advil to try and ease this back..Later, guys…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone.

Don, I've never had a day in my life that I was ashamed of my uniform or my corps. We made more than a few mistakes in Vietnam that made me question Washington, but that's not the same thing. I'm proud of being a Marine. Incidentally, it wasn't the attitudes of people when I was coming through the airport that got to me, it was the whole liberal democrat flag burning atmosphere. Most of the nation wasn't like that, but some places were, and they disgusted me.

Rick, thanks. I'm over the thing that I had awhile back, and feeling somewhat better now. Still waiting on the valve job.

It's overcast and 67 degrees here today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, the weather is an abundance of sunshine but that's all though. The temp is a cold 43 this morning. Supposed to get up to 60 sometime today. We got a freeze last night so we had to cover some of our plants in the garden.

Yes Rick, I was in Polk for basic. And you, as I understand it, went to "Little Vietnam" or "Tigerland". I went on to sill for my AIT. Yes, Polk was a nasty place and so were the barracks. The town closest to Polk was Leesville, or known by GI's as Diseaseville. Polk was very hot in the summer. We were in wet bulb most of the time. And those starched fatigues made it hotter yet. You and I walked on the same ground at one point or another. And all those commodes lined up in a row with no barriers between them, who could forget them. When I went to Sill, I thought I was in heaven, the commodes had barriers.

Bob, I'm not saying he was ashamed of what he did. He won a bronze star while over there and was proud to have served but, the reception made him feel that he did something wrong. He never got over it.

Well, I finished my Bird House and posted it on Facebook. I think I did a crappy job but, someone wants to buy it. So, it's going out the door. I wasn't planning on selling it but, it just happened that way. I guess I'll make another and sell it too.

You guys stay safe, Catch u later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning lads,

Looks like not much posting on the weather report, as it was pushed back to the 4th page. I'm at fault, also, cause I've been trying to play in the shop on my projects, but not getting much done, cause I've had a "back attack" and stiff joints for the last couple of days….My old bones start aching and hurting when a change of weather is coming.. It's been really nice the last couple of days, but I knew something was gonna happen when the aches and pains started..!!..Sure enough, I woke up to mucho rain coming down at around 7:00, with dark, grey, overcast skys, and a 10 mph wind, sometimes gusting to 15, and more rain….I hate it when my back hurts soo bad I can't do anything, and I need to move more, but can't.. So, I have to play the waiting game til it passes….Old age is not for sissies…

dawsonBob,
I'm glad you got over your thing you had a few days ago….Being stove up, sick, or crippled up sucks big time..

It's still raining now, but has let up a bit….It was 58, and now it's 60, so not much change…May quit later….?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Don,

Yep, I was at Tigerland. I took my basic at Ft. Bliss in El Paso, then shipped out to Polk on graduation day from basic..We didn't get to go home….Nearly everyday, we'd get rolled out of the racks at 5:00 a.m., went to chow, then loaded up on duece and a halfs, or loaded up in what we called "cattle trucks" (actually 18 wheelers), and drove out to Tigerland…We learned how to look for booby traps, raided the village, went on ambush patrols, learned search and destroy, fought the VC, looked for more booby traps under cooking pots, around doorways, etc. Learned how to use our weapons, and hand to hand combat…..Everything it took to stay alive in Viet Nam. We finally got to go home for 15 days at Christmas, come back for another 2 weeks, and I had my orders cut to go to V.N. I even knew which outfit I was going to before I even got there…1st. Battalion, 27th Infantry, 25th Inf. Div.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Not a nice one here either. It was about 55° and spitting rain when I got up and it's supposed to rain and only make 59° today. Nice fall day here.

Not sure what this guys reception would have been like back in the day but tomorrow he will get a good one.
Got a PR project tomorrow night. Between our ladder truck and another, fly the worlds largest POWMIA flag. A soldier who's been MIA since Vietnam was found at his crash site in Laos. His son went to Laos with the permission of Laos and excavated to find remains of his father and was successful. The man was not from here but the rest of his crew who were recovered at the time were buried at Jefferson Barracks. When the wife died, she wanted to be buried near the crew. Now the son will bury his father with his mother.

My dad was in from 64 to 68 and spent about a year in Vietnam and the rest on Okinawa. He's never said what his reception was when he came home. Like Bob said it should have nothing to do with what was going on in Washington or the popularity of the war. They should all be cheered like the ones coming back from WW2. My grandpa(dads dad) was captured in France shortly after D day and spent the remainder of the war in a prison camp. I bet he had a good reception when he finally came home.

Stay warm and dry today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, guys.

Don, I think that Bill nailed it right on the head: returning troops should be cheered like the ones coming home from WW2. These are men who have been fighting for their country, and deserve better - much better - than they received in the Vietnam era.

Bill, my former father in law was captured by the American Army in North Africa, and spent the rest of the war picking cotton in Texas. He was a small, paunchy, German scientist type, and probably should never have been in a uniform. He loved it here in the U.S., and came back after the war, and went to work for a major corporation developing electronics.

It's 67 and overcast here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Bob. Ironically, being captured may have saved both their lives. I believe my grandpa went from Africa to Italy and then finally France where he was captured. While he definitely did not enjoy his time, he did make friends with at least one German guard and contacted him after the war. Grandpa said the guard sent him some schnapps.


----------



## dawsonbob

My FIL went from university in Germany, to slogging through the sand in North Africa, to picking cotton in a prisoner of war camp in Texas. Apparently nobody tried to escape - there was no where to go. According to him the camp was pretty lax: the prisoners were allowed to go to the nearest town and drink beer one night a month.

Odd way to run a POW camp, but I guess it worked. He, and several of his fellow prisoners came back to the U.S. and became citizens after the war.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, not sure I'd want to go into an American bar back then and speak German. Germany was not somewhere you wanted to be after the war, that's for sure.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm sure that the guards had something worked out with the locals. As far as Germany not being somewhere you wanted to be after the war, you're right. I listened to my FIL and MIL talk about conditions there, and it sounded pretty bleak. They were extremely happy to be here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What I've read is that the people were intentionally starved by the allies as a sort of revenge. I like to think it's not true, but times were different and the world was not too happy with Germany. They do lay more of the blame on Stalin than other allies.


----------



## dawsonbob

I, too, have read similar things, and I, too, hope that they aren't true. As you point out the world was different then, and I can see where a little of that may have gone on. I can also see where a lot of that went on in the Eastern (Soviet) sector. Stalin had no regard for human life and intentionally starved a number of people. Sadly, my former in laws have passed away: I would dearly love to talk to them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Right now it's turned cooler, still very overcast, and dark….No rain is expected tonight, but around here, you never know. The low in the a.m. will be 48….Quite a bit of difference than the norm….It has dropped down to 57 now..

At this point, I have nothing further to add to the post….Carry on, you all, and have a good evening…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's down to 47° now at home, which is ten degrees colder than Grand Marais MN right now. It's supposed to go down to 41° overnight. I think we may have had a record low high temp today.

Cya tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in WW. Overcast AM, burned off to 70 and sunny afternoon.

My family military history started early in the US. 6th great grandfather was wounded in the elbow August 30, 1776 when Washington pulled out of Long Island. He could not longer use a musket, so he spent the rest of the war in the arterally corp.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you Southerners and Yankees,

Not much going on around here, as I'm still down with this sorry back…..No woodworking for the last few days because of same….It was 51 when I tried to get up at 7:00 to hit the toilet..practically had to crawl to get there…My wife had to help me to the sun room, and bring my pot of coffee before leaving for work….I have managed to get to my 'puter to do some stuff…..Hopefully, the Advil I took will get me kick started somewhat…I'm about ready to call the ghost….The weather people said a high of 68 for today…It might make it with all the sun shining and little wind.

You guys talking about prisoners, etc…. I had an unkle who was a Japanese prisoner of war for 7 years..He was beaten, tortured, starved, and left for dead, til he was rescued by the Army….He came back a changed man, and never was the same person he was before he left to join….He turned mean, hateful, left my aunt, and abandoned his kids…He moved to the woods and became a hermit for many years…He died all alone from alcohol poisioning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, Lads.

Bob, my family military history started about the same time. My great grandfather, 5 or 6 removed, came over from Scotland to fight for whomever would feed him. He ended up in the then new American Marine corps aboard some ship. I don't really know the details, although my sister might.

Rick, hope your back gets better. That's a terrible thing to have hanging on like that.

It's overcast with a 40 percent chance of showers (or so they say), with a high of 65.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Cloudy cool day again, but no rain. Still wearing my hoodie.
Well I'm a bit different than that. On my dads side, they all came over around 1916 from the Ukraine and Croatia due to all the unrest leading up to WW1. I'm third generation. It was my grandpa who was first generation that was a POW in Germany.
I've never heard from a Japanese prisoner, but have researched it. While the German POW's experiences could be just as bad, on average it was worse with the Japanese. Rick, that's terrible about your uncle.
Keep resting that back, it's usually the best medicine. There's so many times I've hurt my back and I know rest is the only thing that's gonna help in the end, but when can I do that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great afternoon for flying a flag. Sunny and 65° with a 5mph breeze. That's about all I would want for flying a 30×50 flag from our ladder truck.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill, now that's a flag. 1,500 square feet of sail area. A 20mph gust, and that thing's going to be two zip codes away. Still, I surely love to see it.

Ya done good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. It did look good. We had one stronger gust of wind that caused the ladder to creak a bit, which is ok, but wouldn't want to raise it any higher . As it was we only had it about 6' off the ground. Luckily the flag had relief holes in it every 4' or so to let wind through.


----------



## dawsonbob

Even with relief holes, that's a lot of surface area. Must have been a few anxious moments.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning, Lads.
> 
> Bob, my family military history started about the same time. My great grandfather, 5 or 6 removed, came over from Scotland to fight for whomever would feed him. He ended up in the then new American Marine corps aboard some ship. I don t really know the details, although my sister might.
> 
> Rick, hope your back gets better. That s a terrible thing to have hanging on like that.
> 
> It s overcast with a 40 percent chance of showers (or so they say), with a high of 65.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Bob, Glad we Americans had enough food to go around when he arrived ;-)

Another nice day in WW ;-) Sunny 70s.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,

Well….I'm still in about the same shape I was in with this sorry back…It seems to keep hanging on, but usually clears up in a couple of days to let me at least do a few things….Not so, yet….I pop a couple of Advil and go on as best I can…
It was 60 this a.m., and the forecast calls for around 72 for a high today….Plenty of sun, and no wind…Rain is supposed to move in here in a couple of days….It prolly will…Just in time for the holiday weekend….Never fails….
I hope everyone is feeling ok, and up to snuff in and around ya'lls neck of the woods….Stay frosty….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy, y'all.

Rick, sorry about your back. It's miserable when it hangs on like that.

Bob, Apparently Scotland was a poor country back then. Many second and third sons didn't have many prospects, so they left for other places. My ancestor came to the new world. I have to say that I'm extremely happy that you Americans were kind enough to take him in and feed him. Who knows where - or if - I'd be if you hadn't.

It's 66 and semi sunny/semi overcast here. I was supposed to rain, and it has in some areas, but not here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW. should burn off to sunny in 60s this afternoon.

Lots of poor and starving immigrants came here from all over Europe for sure. I remember reading how the Irish who were viewed as less desirable by the King's men were pushed into western PA and their homesteads given to German immigrants who were deemed as more desirable because they were mostly tradesmen rather than subsistence farmers. Fortunately my German ancestors were the first settlers on the land a few miles from Philadelphia, so we didn't participate in that atrocity.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

Been no serious rain here in weeks. I can't believe I'm hoping we get some soon. Of course, after the long weekend.

Looking forward at least 2 days in the shop. Need to work on that secret 2×4 project.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, The weather here is looking beautiful. We've had a few days of frost and freezing weather in the mornings. It was enough to keep us from planting in the garden. I hope it's behind us now.

I haven't been on lately because the computer and internet is running crappy. As I write now, it's running a little funky. I've run virus diagnostics and refraged the darn things and it's still running bad. so, I'll make this one a quick one.

I'll go back and read the last couple of days posts after I run some more tests.

Have a safe holiday weekend.
Catch U later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin fellers. It's rainy here in Branson where we are camping for the holiday weekend. About 60° out there now and supposed to make 75° if the rain moves out for a while this afternoon. Rick, I assume you're about the same.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning yall,

My yard man just left, and now it's raining….He came yesterday, and started doing my yard, and his zero turn tractor threw a drive belt, so I helped him load it up….Came back this morning with another tractor to finish up. Just as he pulled away, it started to rain, and still is….Finished just in time…!!! When I can't do my yard, I have a back-up plan….Pay someone else to do it…!! Much easier on my old bod, and I've used him for years….

Chris,
It's hard to believe you've had no rain…You get plenty of snow, but not the same moisture as rain…It goes like that sometimes….Just hang tight…it'll come your way…

Don,

I kinda figured something must have gone haywire with your puter, since you haven't been on latey…Mine acted up a couple of weeks ago, also, so I figured you were either out of town, or computer problems….This modern technology throws me out of whack sometimes….I'm old school….not an IT guy…Hope you get back on track asap.

Morning Bill,

I hope you and the family are having fun up at Branson, camping out and such. Sounds like you're getting wet, also…Since I live about 1 1/2 hours from there, I usually get what they get, as far as weather…Yep….it was 60 degrees here, too, and very cloudy, dark, overcast skys…This rain will help my weeds grow faster now that it's fresh cut….lol.. Bill, I'm feeling pretty good now, and able to move more….When I have these back attacks, it usually only last a few days, then I'm good to go….until the next one hits…). But, it's been that way for 20 years, and I refuse to have any more surgeries…I've had enough to last a lifetime….Have fun, friend, and don't get wet..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will have fun rain or shine. We went to the dam museum and had a dam good time.
Next we will go to the wineries. We will have a damn good time over there.


----------



## dawsonbob

G' day, you blokes.

Sometime last night we got a little rain. Don't know when, because I slept through it.

It's overcast and 67 degrees today.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

> Chris,
> It s hard to believe you ve had no rain…You get plenty of snow, but not the same moisture as rain…It goes like that sometimes….Just hang tight…it ll come your way…


I'd rather the rain wait until the work day…It can pour while I'm in the office.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's 66 this morning with clear sky's. Supposed to be a high of 79 today with some rain tonight and thunderstorms tomorrow. My wife and I put our garden in yesterday so the rain is welcome.

I missed my mornings with you guys. I usually have my coffee while I'm on the "puter" (as Rick would put it).

First off, my ancestors were Irish and looks like they came over just after the potato famine. I've traced their roots to different parts of the country. One is buried in Montana. I had two uncles who were in WWII and both were wounded. One was at the battle of the bulge. My dad tried to join and my grandma wouldn't sign for him.

BTW FF Bill, I like the Flag. I'll bet the veterans liked it. I too, spent some time camping in Branson. I even got a t-shirt from one of the fire stations there. I think it was Station 3, "the pride of the west side".

Bob, I agree with you and the rest of the guys that the returning soldiers should have had better recognition than what they did during the Vietnam war. Everyone can debate the politics of that war, but the results remain the same. Many were drafted and went and few came home. Not many wanted to go there, and many went begrudgingly.

Rick, I sure hope your back gets better. Mine flares up every once in a while. I'm gonna have to go in ad get mine taken care of pretty soon. Not looking forward to it though.

Well, my "puter" is still running poorly. It's like it's a half step behind my typing. I can type a word out and watch it develop on the screen. I'm prolly going to have to mess with it again.

Y'all have a safe and wonderful holiday weekend. I'm gonna go out and water the garden before it rains, LOL.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

G'day mates,

Not a lot going on today…Just kicking back and taking it easy….It was 70 this morning, with a small rain shower, that quickly disappeared within a short time….Then the sun came out, it got a little warm and humid, and then the sun disappeared, and now it's clabbered over like rain is going to move in any time….We have rain and thunderstorms forecast for the next several days straight, so time will tell what it'll do…Now the wind is getting up, so who knows…
Been on the 'puter some this morning doing a few things, looking up junk, and drinking the joe…It's a lazy holiday weekend…But of course, everyday is a holiday for me…Every night's a Saturday night, and everyday's a Sunday….Ah…retirement….!! But I do have one problem I can't resolve, and maybe one of you IT guys could help, if you can…...I'm hoping for a miracle, but it prolly ain't gonna happen…I've exhausted all knowkedge, trial and errors, and am coming up short….Here's the story…....Wait….I'll have to get back to you all on this…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Sure, and a grand morning to yez all.

Well, it's overcast here this morning, changing to mostly sunny this afternoon. That will be nice, since I'm headed out to a barbeque this afternoon. Temperature will only be about 67, but that's just right for a barbeque.

Did I mention that I'm going to a barbeque this afternoon?


----------



## dawsonbob

By the way, did I mention that I'm going to a barbeque this afternoon?


----------



## dawsonbob

Just got back from my barbeque. No one else has checked in all day?

The sun finally broke through this afternoon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm in this evening, does that count ? ;-)) Overcast in 60s in WW today. No rain.



> First off, my ancestors were Irish and looks like they came over just after the potato famine. I ve traced their roots to different parts of the country. One is buried in Montana. I had two uncles who were in WWII and both were wounded. One was at the battle of the bulge. My dad tried to join and my grandma wouldn t sign for him.
> artsyfartsy


Mine are from all over Europe including Scotch and English. Guess that makes me an "alley cat", eh? ;-) A great aunt claims to have seen proof of our Winslows go back the the Mayflower, but my wife can't prove it. She is stuck in Ohio in 1832 thinking they probably came west from NY. A couple many times great grandpas, Richard Law and Andrew Ward contributed a few pecks of corn towards the purchase of the land to found Stamford, CT. According to Goggle Maps it is still there. They did a pretty good job, eh? ;-)) At any rate, one of my favorite cousins in Aaron Burr. He stirred up things quite a bit!


----------



## dawsonbob

That counts, Bob. Now I don't feel so lonely.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey you all,

I'm here…I stayed in all day and all night….Too stove up to go any where…See, Bobs, ya'll are not alone…It got up to 80 degrees today, and actually got hot…But then about 4:00, the hard rain, howling wind, thunder, and lightening woke me up out of my nap…..Damn, I was sawing some zzzs, too..! Then the tornado sirens starting going off, and I thought we might be in deep do-do….But luckily it passed without incident…..A hard, hard rain for about an hour, and then it was all over….So, we decided to pass on going out to supper, so here we are….Now it's sack time..

dawsonBob,
How was the barbeque..? Did you have lots of good vittles.? You usually do at one of them shindigs..
By the way, I'll pose a couple of questions tomorrow about the subject I started in my eariler post that I couldn't finish….I hope someone can answer them….Well, it's rack time fellows, so I'll catch you in the morning….


----------



## Cricket

It's a bit soggy down here in Texas…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It's good to know all is well when facing another Monday ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I hate when the flood gauge gets flooded out ;-(( Stay on the high ground!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's a wet Monday morning. Temps are hovering at 67 and won't get much higher than mid 70's. Possible thunderstorms today. We had a nice soak-er last night and made my garden happy. Which reminds me, Cricket, where bouts you from in Texas? My wife and I go to RGV when we can.

It just dawned on me, duh!, we have two Bobs. We have Washington Bob, AKA WWBob and we have Dawson Bob, AKA Dawson Bob.

I just want to know, Did Dawson Bob go to a BBQ yesterday? How was it?

I hate it Rick when those pesky tornado siren's sound off when I'm sleeping too. And the answer to you problem is: "I don't know". That's right, you haven't asked it yet. And now for the rest of the story….......

I went to a couple of Estate Sales yesterday and didn't find much. However the last one I went to was interesting. They had been having it for two days and we caught it on the last day at the end of the day and everything was free. So I picked up some lumber and some stains and finishes. The price was right. I'm going in the other direction this morning to another one close to Lake Huron.

Enjoy the rest of your holiday weekend boy's.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good Memorial Day to all you guys and dolls,

I hope everyone is enjoying this holiday weekend, and having a fun time. Nothing special going on here, as it's just another day for us…This is one of the wife's days off, so we are just kickin' back, as usual. it was 70 when I rolled out of the rack, with partly cloudy skies, no wind, and should reach around 80-82 today…The lake is full of tourist, as it always is on holidays…I stay away from the water when the tourist are in town. But, it's good for all the businesses around the lake, with people staying at the resorts, eating, camping, buying tackle, etc…..After they leave, I'll go…
And now to my problem, and a couple of questions….Ya'll may or may not be able to help….Alright, you IT guys:
I reported in a post (refer back to post # 1356 on 5/13/15….the post right above the pictures of the fish) about getting new phones, new router, etc. Well, it ain't working right….As I said, I went through all the motions of getting it set up, going through the internet, everything….All connections are good, etc. The problem: Now when I try to play Netfilx through the Nintendo Wii, it'll play for a few minutes, and go off. A tag comes on the screen saying "we are having trouble playing this title…try later"...Sometimes it may play a whole movie, or show, and then just go off….I understand that Netflix is being streamed through the internet and through the Wii, but why would it start doing it after getting a more powerful router, using a usb port, and the Wii set up correctly? It aggrevating to have a flic die on you right in the middle, or at the start…I'm to the point of frustration. I'm thinking of ********************-canning the Wii and going with the Roku…I've researched it pretty good on the different models and set ups, but again it's going through the internet, so I'm not sure if it will work any better than the Wii set up…
Do any of you guys use the Roku, or know any thing about it.? How well does it work? I'm looking at the Roku

3, with more options than the 2…What about just a Roku streaming stick (looks like a USB port)? If I can't get the problem resolved with that, then I'm going back to Dish Network…No internet, and direct feed through satellites.. I've had it with this other crap. Thanks for any input you can offer….Alright, get on your thinking caps, and help…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morn/noon, everyone.

Happy Memorial Day to all.

Cricket, glad to see you visiting our weather world. Great picture, incidentally.

Yep, I did get to go to the barbeque, and it was great. I don't get out to see old friends much anymore, so that was welcome. The chow? Great. It was a Santa Maria-style barbeque: smoked, seasoned tri-tips, smoked chicken, salsa, salad, etc. It's hard to get the traditional pinquito beans here, but Vicki made up for it with some great pinto beans. Did I go to a barbeque? Boy, did I go to a barbeque!

Rick, sorry, I can't help with that stuff.

It's 70 here today, with a chance of leftovers


----------



## artsyfartsy

Afternoon All, The weather is starting to threaten with some Thunder boomers. The sun will come out for a while then comes the threatening sky then back to the sun and now the dark stuff is looming again.

Rick, I don't think I can help you with that problem. If it was me, I would start with calling your internet server. Then perhaps Netflix themselves. Someone has an answer for you. It shouldn't be that hard. I'm about ready to call the internet provider myself for my issues. I have Netflix but don't watch it that much to help you. But I would start there first. Good Luck! Keep us informed.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't caught up yet, but I'm home from Branson and back to the real world. Got pretty warm today with no rain.
To those honored on this day, I will never forget.
Rick I was a bit worried about you last night. We got a bunch of rain in Branson, but we were hearing on the radio about the storms to the south and east. 60 mph winds. I guess you faired ok though, eh.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening everyone,

Well, the Memorial Day holiday is over now, and it's back to business as usual, I guess….The mail resumes tomorrow. Didn't too very much…Had a couple of good meals, and watched a couple of movies….No company…Just the wife and I….it's nearly rack time, but wanted to throw in a quick post, and hope everyone had a good weekend.
Sounds like a Mexican-style barbeque, with all you described…..Yummy….I like good Mexican food, and hot..!!

Don, I hope you got some good rain after all the thunder and threatening rain clouds…I've had it to do that here….dark, then sun, then dark again…You never know what it's gonna do until it does it….

Bill….I hope you had a good time up in Branson, and the rain didn't cause you too much distress or delay in your plans..I didn't know there was a dam museum. Didn't know Table Rock had a dam museum..Interesting..

And thanks for your concern, but we came out unscathed…I don't think it did much here, but with the tornado sirens and warnings, it got pretty hairy for a bit…I guess it missed us, cause I found no damage or broken limbs.
It got 80 degrees today, and around 6:00 they gave a tornado watch for our area, and then it started to rain, thunder, and is still raining lightly here at 12:45. It'll prolly rain all night, so I hope we made it unscathed again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Oh yea…On the Netflix problem….? It's still doing the same thing as i described, so I'll s.c the Wii, get a Roku tomorrow, and set it up…If that don't cure the problem, then it's back to satellite…I've had it with all this Wii and Netflix crap… Don, I 'll keep you updated as to what happens….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, it's 74 this morning. Can you believe it, last night we had thunderstorms pop up and go away for several hours. It never rained a drop though. Cleared up and quiet all night. The weather forecast for tonight is the same, thunderstorms. Oh well, it's sunny and clear now and I like that.

I don't have much to report from the woodshop. My last estate sale I went to, I picked up some lumber and I've been putting it away. I picked up a Stanley Level for my son, but it's out of wack. It's an older one with adjustments on it. I've been trying to get it adjusted, but…..... I guess it's easier to just go buy him a new one.

You know those moments that make your heart beam with joy? I had one of those moments this weekend. My nephew who grew up without a father lost his mother when was in college. I kinda took over as his father figure while he was growing up and tried to teach him some carpentry with little success. My son on the other hand listened to me when I was teaching him how to bend a few nails while he was growing up. He owns a restaurant and has no time for anything let alone talking to me. They both called me within minutes of each other asking me for building advise. They both tackled big projects at their respective homes this last weekend. That is a warm feeling when you know something finally clicked in place.

Safe Travels my friends
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, it rained, but that just made it interesting. We Ran all the way out of silver dollar city and got even wetter on the tram back to the truck. The boys will never forget it.

A dam museum, they dam sure do. Its good to visit on a rainy day for free.

Im sitting in my staff ride while the crews do some boat training. I get to guard the trucks basically.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gentlemen.

Yesterday was uneventful, although I did take time to remember those the day was all about. I knew more of the men who died defending our country than most, and I remembered them most of all.

Rick, I hope you get your setup working again. That kind of thing is annoying as heck.

Bill, those are nice looking trucks, but I thought you were located in Missouri? The only Saline valley I know is in California, up next to Death Valley.

It's 71 and overcast here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our Saline Valley is very small. We used to be two departments, Shady Valley and Springdale. In 2009 we merged and named the new department after a road and creek that were common to both. We figured if there was a creek, there needed to be a valley of the same name.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Nice looking trucks….I guess when you have expensive equipment like that sitting round someone has to pull guard duty…..But then, how many idiots would try to steal a fire truck..? I guess that was a mundane question, cause someone out there might try….)

What lake did yall put in at.? Or is that the river.?

dawsonBob,
On the problem I'm having with Netflix, etc…...My wife is in town now picking up a new Roku and necessary parts to hook it up..The Wii game will be by the wayside, so we'll see how this new item works..I'll keep you posted….The hook-up will be after my nap…..and coffee…lol.

The same was for us, also…Not a lot going on yesterday….But like you, I set and remembered some of the fallen heroes I served with in "Nam….I even went back and looked at some old pictures of the guys that I took back in base camp, and at chow time….About half of them on on the memorial wall….Made me sad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily Firetrucks are not exactly easy to steal. They don't have a key and with all the buttons it's not easy to figure out which ones to press to start the thing. Then you have to depress the air brake and then figure out the push button transmission.


----------



## dawsonbob

"We figured if there was a creek, there needed to be a valley of the same name."

That makes perfect sense to me. If a creek hasn't created a valley yet, why, just give it time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice to see everyone having fun ;-) Been a long time since I drove an engine. I don't remember them being that complicated, but memory fuzzes us over time.

Overcast finally burned off for the first time in several days. Sunny 70 afternoon ;-)


----------



## Cricket

> Morn/noon, everyone.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to all.
> 
> Cricket, glad to see you visiting our weather world. Great picture, incidentally.
> 
> Yep, I did get to go to the barbeque, and it was great. I don t get out to see old friends much anymore, so that was welcome. The chow? Great. It was a Santa Maria-style barbeque: smoked, seasoned tri-tips, smoked chicken, salsa, salad, etc. It s hard to get the traditional pinquito beans here, but Vicki made up for it with some great pinto beans. Did I go to a barbeque? Boy, did I go to a barbeque!
> 
> Rick, sorry, I can t help with that stuff.
> 
> It s 70 here today, with a chance of leftovers
> 
> - dawsonbob


What a cool thread! I don't know how I have missed it all this time!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, Cricket, now that you know where we are, feel free to participate. We have a good group over here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to see you on here Cricket. From the looks of the news, I hope you aren't near Houston!! The rain should make the plains bloom, at least what wasn't washed away ;-((


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice to see you here Cricket. I have a young cousin who just moved to Austin from St. Louis. She's been posting some crazy pics. Terrible about that family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've got some morning thunder showers going on and then some clearing this afternoon with a high of 82°.
Second day of work beginning. Let's keep it slow again. Got some woodworking projects starting to get backed up. I like that feeling. One guy wants a bed, another a table and then maybe a bunch of benches.
Have a good one all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's 70 and partly cloudy this morning. We had some of that crud you guys had in the mid section of the country. But, it all blew over without incident. We did get some rain and it flooded my garden. It's okay though, it will dry up today.

FF Bill, is that a quint in that picture? I'll bet that can clean out some tree limbs. The boys in the next county bought a used ladder truck with a tiller-man wheel in the back. That was some time ago though. They were out training with it in a parking lot and wiped out a few cars with it. We had a 200" platform and man was that thing fun to drive (not). You had to give it lots of room when you turned the wheel. By the way, I like the name "Saline Valley". It sounds peaceful.

Well I'm out the door making sawdust I hope. 
Catch U late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Don. Yes it's a quint. 75', 500 gallon tank, 2000 gpm and 525 hp. It's the only truck I have ever written the spec for. Are you familiar with the quint concept that St. Louis used to employ? Every apparatus they had was either a quint or a H & L. They have since dropped it and now have quite a lot of engines.
We just have the one ladder and it is first out on everything in its still area. Yes, it almost always has Bradford pear limbs on it. These subdivisions plant the dang things on both sides of the street which is bad enough, then when there's a car parked on one side you can imagine what happens. We had to replace the cover for aerial controls on top last year. Took out a large limb with it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning, jocks….

It was 70 when I arose for my morning coffee to sit in the sun room and watch the animals….and birds. No rain in the last couple of days, but some is still forecast for the next couple of days..It has warmed up to nearly 80 now, and expected to reach about 83-84 for a high today….No clouds, wind, and plenty of sunshine. It could get hot…
I can't discuss anything about fire trucks or engines, not knowing anything about them..We have a volunteer fire dept. about 3 blocks from my domicile, and when them puppies fire over, and the horn starts blowing, you know something serious is taking place somewhere….!! Around here, I think we get more grass fires than anything..

Hi ya Cricket,
Now we have another important person to join in on our weather channel. Keep us updated on your weather in your neck of the woods…We're always interested to know what's happening around the country.. Where are you from in Texas? I'm an old Texas cowhand myself…born, bred, and lived there for 34 years. Moved away in 1982. I figured the best thing out of Texas was Interstate 40..)

Just an FYI….I got the new Roku set up last night (it took about an hour), wired up with an HDMI cable, went through all the download info, etc. Easy peasy, nice and easy…It works like a million, crystal clear, more options, choices (more movies, news, etc.), and it is working perfect….It's the Roku 2, and looks like a little space ship, about 4" square….I like it….I'm as happy as a pig in a slaughter house…..I'm ready now….
Well, I'm outta' here..headed over to Missouri to get some smokes…They are much cheaper there…Later guys..


----------



## Cricket

I live just outside of San Antonio, near Randolph AFB.

We are crossing our fingers that the rain holds off for a few more days so that the ground isn't quite so saturated when it starts back up again.

It is currently only 84 degrees, but it sure is muggy today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Cricket, for updating us on your current weather conditions…We all hope that the rain holds off in your area, and that it has time to dry up because of saturation problems….it's hard to believe that Texas and Oklahoma has had soo much rain….I lived out in West Texas in Lubbock, and my wife lived in a little small town called Morton….about two miles from the New Mexico border. Her dad was a cotton farmer, and both places hardly ever saw more than 10" of rain all year….Lots of dry-land farming….
After I came back from Vietnam, I spent a week in the hospital in San Antonio, and never got to see anything…Living in Texas all my life, I've never seen the Alamo. Is Jim Bowie's knife, and Davy Crockett's ******************** skinned cap there..? I'll bet they have good Mexican food there, too….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, Ladies and Gentlemen.

How cool is that, you being that close to San Antonio? I just watched 'The Alamo' night before last.

It's 70 and overcast here in San Diego. Again.


----------



## darinS

66 right now. Forecast for rain. Need it to NOT rain since I have to many outdoor projects that need to get done in the next few days. Hard to do anything while getting wet.

To all having to put up with flooding, I understand what you're going through. Best thoughts and wishes that you all come out ok.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, It's 67 this sunshiny morning. It was quite windy yesterday and early last evening. Today it is quiet and calm with lots of sunshine, my garden is going to like the sun.

FF Bill, Yes, I am familiar with the quint concept and I'm in favor of that concept. So many times you pull up to a structure and have to raise a ladder, it's much easier to use the quint. With a 500 gal. tank, you better have lots of hydrants close by or at least another truck coming in behind you. I'm not familiar with the H & L unless you mean a Hook and Ladder, then yes. When I first got on the department, years ago, we had a Bangor ladder. We raised it once and left it on the truck after that. It takes 6 guys to raise that thing and you need those people working the lines on a structure.

Rick, Glad you got your issue taken care of. I've never heard of a RoKu. I'm not sure what that is, but if you like it and it works, great. I didn't know you were from Texas too. Been through Lubbock once a couple of years ago when the wife and I were traveling around the country.

Dawson Bob and Rick, I've been to San Antone a few times too. Love the River Walk. The Alamo was disappointing somewhat. I was expecting something bigger. Watching the show "Texas Rising" is interesting because we stayed in a little town that was mentioned there, Victoria. Funny though, I don't remember any mountains like they show on the program. Victoria and the surrounding area looked pretty flat. It looks as though somebody decided to put a town in the middle of a desert.

Cricket, I know pretty close where you are in San Antone, I know where that air base is at. You're on the outskirts of town. Glad to have you as part of the crew. Bring your coffee with you when you join in.

Well it's time to make sawdust, Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and gents,

Another fine morning as I ponder life, while sucking down my java…It's 72 and very cloudy this a.m. with a good chance of rain later this afternoon, and the rest of the week…every day, in fact, for the next several days…It's a little unusal to have this much rain going on this late in the month. But the weather reports say that it will carry over into June, but not up here in the Ozarks, where we average about 60-65 inches of rain a year….It makes everything green. The trees are so thick with lush greenery, and the lake is running full and high right now…It doesn't like very much going over the spillway into the White River below the dam. It makes it hard to fish the lake, cause with sooo much water, the fish are scattered every where, so it's a tough bite right now. But the fishing is good for trout down in the river…That's my morning weather report for now…On to something else…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas and cricket. No rain but warm and muggy today, but cooler for the weekend
I've never seen a Bangor ladder in person. Just read about them in classes. The tallest ground ladder we carry is 35'.the tallest building in our district is the world headquarters of television evangelist Joyce Meyer and we can just barely get on the roof with the 75'. There is a 10' parapet that makes,it even taller than the 3 stories it really is.

Time to change the oil in the truck. See ya later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Which one of the verson's of the Alamo did you watch.? The one with John Wayne and Richard Widmark, or the Billy Bob Thornton one ? Or one of the older shows ? Expiring minds need to know.

darin,
I hope the rain holds off in your neck of the woods so you can get your outdoor projects done. Wood don't cut too good when it's soggy wet….And forget the glue…It'll just turn into a butter-like substance…)

Bill,
I still can't discuss fire engines and ladder trucks…Those are way above my pay grade..I just know that when people need them, they come running to the rescue..!!! And everyone is greatful for the firemen and paramedics.

Don,
Yep, I'm from Tejas alright…Home of Buddy Holly, Waylon Jennings, and various and sundry mucicans and artist. I left Texas myself to pursue music. I got a job playing in a band in Memphis. That was in 1982, and I haven't been back, other than to visit kinfolks….After living here for 13 years, I'd never go back..this is sportsman's paradise….I like the mountains and woods too much to ever leave…..!!
On the Roku thing: It's just a little device or box to let you stream in movies, etc. on your TV. For further info. go to Google and look up Roku. It can prolly exlpain it better than I can….

Cricket,
We're glad you're here. Stop in every morning and find out what's going on. We report the latest weather happenings in our neck of the woods, and have some pretty interesting conversations to boot..We talk about anything and everything, except the two no-no's….We leave that to the experts….lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, Ladies and Laddies.

Rick, that's a good question. I didn't specify before, but it was the John Wayne and Richard Widmark version. I need to watch the Billy Bob Thornton one at some point. I understand it's more accurate.

It's 72 and overcast here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

Being the movie connoisseur that I am, the John Wayne one was made in about 1960, and the BBT one later on in the 2000's. (?)....There have been several made, as far back as the 40's and 50's, but Billy Bob plays more fiddle in that one…You could be correct in your assumption about it being more accurate. 
I'll tell you how accurate the humidity is: When you find lumps in your sugar bowl…..Just an FYI….)


----------



## Cricket

We're at a very comfortable 82 degrees today but the humidity is still crazy high.

We just had a brief thunderstorm move through, but it seems to have passed quickly.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Rick, I'll have to watch the newer one with BBT.

Cricket, I saw this morning that your area has been getting crazy wet weather, with no real let-up in sight. Good luck.


----------



## darinS

You bring up a good point Rick, on both accounts. 60% chance of rain today. Got a shed I need to get out of the back yard so the new one has a place to go. Got to shuffle a few other things around as well. 63 and cloudy right now.

Welcome to the mad house Cricket. Glad you could join us.

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

The latest quest for the movie The Alamo had Billy Bob Thornton playing Crockett, Dennis Quaid played Sam Houston, Jason Patrick played Bowie, and I forget who plays Col. W.B. Travis…..Epic movie….Made in 2004….get it…see it…

It's getting hot now…..up to 84 degrees…

Cricket,
Glad you came out unscathed on the storms….Keep an eye peeled towards the sky….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I'll stream it from Amazon Prime. Thanks.

By the way, which one did you think was best?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

It's kind of hard to put a finger on which one was the best….I liked them both, but I think the latest one with BBT in 2004 was a little more realistic to me….Not a whole lot, but a little closer to accurate…You just need to watch it, then decide and compare which one YOU like….you know what they say about opinions…lol. I don't want be accused of that. Watch it, then tell me which one you liked best.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I live just outside of San Antonio, near Randolph AFB.
> 
> We are crossing our fingers that the rain holds off for a few more days so that the ground isn t quite so saturated when it starts back up again.
> 
> It is currently only 84 degrees, but it sure is muggy today.
> 
> - Cricket


How is the River Walk doing? Does it ever flood?

Going to be sunny and 70s here in WW today. Might be too hot to do much today. If it can be done, it can be done in the rain ;-) but not in the heat ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay. I'm watching something else right now, but I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## Cricket

> I live just outside of San Antonio, near Randolph AFB.
> 
> We are crossing our fingers that the rain holds off for a few more days so that the ground isn t quite so saturated when it starts back up again.
> 
> It is currently only 84 degrees, but it sure is muggy today.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> How is the River Walk doing? Does it ever flood?
> 
> Going to be sunny and 70s here in WW today. Might be too hot to do much today. If it can be done, it can be done in the rain ;-) but not in the heat ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Check out what happened on the Riverwalk during the recent flooding.
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/slideshow/Flooding-on-social-media-110466/photo-8047823.php


----------



## Cricket

What amazes me is how the tourists just stood there watching instead of heading up to street level.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, that's incredible. As far as the people who just stood watching, well, collectively, people can be awfully stupid.


----------



## Cricket

I'm not much of a city girl so I tend to avoid downtown, but there are some quiet areas of the Riverwalk that I enjoy. This is a shot I took a few years back.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, you make some really, really nice pictures.


----------



## Cricket

I just get lucky cuz I am surrounded by so much beauty.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, I spent over thirty years in the graphics business. You make good pictures.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I spent over thirty years in the graphics business. You make good pictures.
> 
> - dawsonbob


You are very kind. Thank you.


----------



## dawsonbob

No, thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Check out what happened on the Riverwalk during the recent flooding.
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/slideshow/Flooding-on-social-media-110466/photo-8047823.php
> 
> - Cricket


WOW!! THAT IS A REAL TRAGEDY!! I really have to question the sanity of the tourists. ;-) I wondered about that when we were there in 99 seeing those flood gates to close it off.

You really do have the National Geographic eye Cricket. Their photographers take 10,000 for every one they get published.

Lots of things done based on "100 year" flood level. My brother-in-law and sister-in-law bought a house in a flood plain that had never had water in it. Water had never been that high in the history of the area. First or second winter they had water in the house 18" deep ;-( 2 years later, 4 feet deep ;-(((


----------



## firefighterontheside

We get a 100 year flood in our area near the Meramec River about every two years. Um…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We get a 100 year flood in our area near the Meramec River about every two years. Um…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That reminds me of the "we are experiencing unusually high call volumes" every time I call customer service at some companies. When does the "unusually high call volume" become normal? When does the 100 year flood on the Meramec River become normal? Maybe they are waiting for 100 years to see how high the new high is ? ;-))


----------



## Cricket

I am not sure what startled me more, how loud this storm is or the dang storm/flood alert on my phone waking me from a sound sleep…. (At least it is moving through quickly!)


----------



## roman

the weather

i hope it keeps it
raining bullets


----------



## CharlesHeilman

I am at Los Angeles, CA with 80° and expect a mix of sun and clouds .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Welcome to moron and Charles.
100% chance of allergies today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, The temp is 73 with fair sky's. Possible TS later this afternoon. Sounds a little like Ricks weather. Rick, you need to have some good weather so we can have some good weather up here.

Okay guys, I'm not watching either of those movies about the Alamo, although I have and prefer the BBT movie. I've been watching a series on Monday & Tuesday nights on the History Channel. I find it has a lot of interesting facts that I didn't know before. Tune in if you can. It comes on in my area about 9:00 PM, Probably 8:00 PM in y'all's area and of course later on the west coast. Each segment is two hours long. It's called "Texas Rising". It's about what happened AFTER the Alamo fell. It's really quite good.

I saw that picture of the water on the Riverwalk that Cricket sent. It's simply amazing. Along with TopoBob, I was wondering the same thing about the Riverwalk. My friends in the valley haven't complained about the water yet. They should be happy cause now they can water their lawns without fear of emptying the water canals.

My computer is acting up again, so I'm gonna close for now. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and gents,

Don't have a lot to report this a.m., as I'm still down for the count…It was 70 earlier, and now it's got up to 82, and I'm afraid, on the rise….Sunny, then cloudy, then sunny, then…you get the idea…Still rain chances till about Tuesday, so we'll see what develops over the next couple of days….

Welcome back, Moron…..I see that you're still at your finest….Glad you decided to join us again….Stick around longer. We do try to have a little fun on this thread, and not too serious about anything..That's why I started it…

Welcome Charles H.,
We're glad you found our little piece of information aon different topics…mainly the weather around the country…Like I told Moron, we're here to have fun, talk a little shop, and discuss about anything you want to…except p&r…..those are no-nos on this thread….Feel free to tell us what's on your noodle, and we'll discuss it..

Bill…..That sounds serious on the allergies…Never had them , but my wife does…I feel for anyone that does…She says it makes her feel like she has flu-like symptoms….Sorry… Take drugs…!!!

Cricket,....I hope you dodged the bullet again on the nasty weather in your neck of the woods…All seasons brings different weather patterns..Sometimes I don't know which one is the worst…It's hard to figure…Keep out of harm's way, if possible, and we're all thinking about you down there….


----------



## darinS

48 here going to 66. Slim chance of rain, so of course that means it will.

Carry on and enjoy your day.


----------



## dawsonbob

good morning to all.

Cricket, that looks like really nasty weather. Stay okay, okay?

Welcome moron and Charles.

Bill, yep.

It's 74 and overcast/sunny here today.


----------



## Cricket

We woke up to a stunningly beautiful day filled with sunshine!


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm glad that you woke up to a beautiful day.

It seems like you are a master of filtration.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. By the way, I did watch the version of The Alamo with BBT. It was more accurate than John Wayne's version, but hey, John Wayne is John Wayne.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the way I feel about historical accuracy and John Wayne. Do you want entertainment or a history lesson?


----------



## dawsonbob

There it is, boy and girls. History is one thing, but John Wayne is John Wayne. The Duke will never die.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob…..You're a silver tongued devil….I'm in awe of your use of the English language….)
Glad you got to see both versions of the movie…I kind of figured you might go for the BBT version…But the Duke is the Duke, and so many great movies has he made…..I still watch them, and prolly always will…

I can answer that in one statement, Bill…..I want both….That's why I watch movies that entertain me, and the History Channel to envoke upon me the true meaning of something possibly real in this time we live in….I especially like things about finding mummies, tombs, relics, and just digging in the ground…I like Nature, where you get to see how animals and wildlife live and habitat….I don't like crap like Red Green…stupid stuff to me…I like good westerns, and no one made them like the Duke…In my estimation, of course…There…I have envoked..


----------



## dawsonbob

"I like good westerns, and no one made them like the Duke"

'nuff said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

i agree with all you said Rick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, me too! ;-) 77, and sunny in WW today ;-) More to come tomorrow. Praying for TX and OK!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, The temp is 66 and cloudy. Now get this, The forecast for the temp today is a high of 65, one degree less than what it is now. We had some rain last night. I'm glad I mowed the lawn yesterday morning.

I took a little trip yesterday afternoon to Amish country to buy some lumber. They have good quality lumber at a good price. They were selling 1"x 6" x 8' pine for $2.00 a board. It was so cheap, I bought $50.00 worth of lumber. I love visiting with those people, they are so nice. They are regular Joe's with different beliefs.

I love history myself boys and girls. Like you Rick, I watch the history channel quite a bit. That's partly why I collect Nail Aprons because of the history they hold. If only they could talk, can you imagine what they could tell you? Anyway, that's my thing.

I was also in tune to the weather channel last night and saw that northern Arkansas and southern Missouri was under a tornado watch. I was thinking of you Rick and Bill. Keep your heads down.

Stay safe my friends, We'll talk again.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's about 69 out and headed to 74. I know we are supposed to have rain and storms all day, but I don't know about the severity. Hoping for no tornadoes. Supposed to be only 68° tomorrow.
Liam's bday party is today at the park. Hope we can all fit comfortably under the pavilion.


----------



## Cricket

It is another stunningly beautiful day down here in my part of Texas so soon we will go back to complaining about how hot it is! LOLOL! So far the temps have stayed reasonable this year. LOVING IT!


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas dias, y'all.

Like Cricket, we're having a beautiful day here, but it won't be long til it's too hot (for me, at least: anything above about 83 and it's too hot).

But that's for later in the summer. Today it's a nice, comfortable 74 degrees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

It started raining last night after dark sometime, and it was raining when I arose this a.m., so I'm guessing it rained all night long….It had stopped by the time I got some joe, my heart started, and my eye open….Later on, it misted a little, then the sun came out, and started getting really warm…..It's now about 84 degrees, and I have the air on….

Don,
Yep…..we dodged the bullet last night on the severe storms here. All we had was a Flash Flood Warning going on…no tornadic activity around that I know of….Thanks for thinking of me and Bill. I think we're both ok…this time..I wish we had some Amish closer to us…Great craftsman. But, I buy my wood in the rough from my supplier just up the road from me about a mile…He's a woodworker and furniture builder, so that works out ok…He calls me and ask if I need any, and when he orders from the mill, he orders for me, also. They deliver it right to my shop.

Bill,
Glad you came out unscathed last night. The Springfield weather sounded quite concerned about the potential bad storms/ tornadoes in and around there, and up your way….I hope all is well with you and yours. I hope it stays away so yall can have a good birthday party today…..

Cricket,
The weather is nice now, and I'm glad you're enjoying while you can, but hold on….the heat will be on, and the temps will rise…And where you are, the humidity is a killer…Out in West Texas, the humidity seldom got to 10-15%.....It was a really dry heat, and could reach a 100 degrees, but not humid….It was like breathing desert wind.

Bob,
Stay indoors…It will be getting hotter…One time it got so hot and humid here, I saw a dog chasing a rabbit, and they were both walking….))


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I think I passed them up last time I went through Texas, except it was so hot they were hitchhiking ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

You probably did….I've seen a few thumbing a ride when it was too hot to run…or walk…Lazy animals..(


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep. Out here when it gets too hot they just lay around down at the beach, sipping margaritas and working on their tans.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob, you're killing me with all this humor….I think it's time for my nap…I can invision them animals on the beach.
That's an ugly site…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have beach, margarita sipping and tanning weather in WW today ;-)) low 70s, sunny ;-)) Too bad I'm doing yard work ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is another stunningly beautiful day down here in my part of Texas so soon we will go back to complaining about how hot it is! LOLOL! So far the temps have stayed reasonable this year. LOVING IT!
> 
> - Cricket


Think it will get hot enough to evaporate all the flood water they were showing the last couple days on the news? At least there will not be more! ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Yeah, Bob, mowing the lawn kinda spoils the effect, but afterwards?

74.2 on my porch right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah, Bob, mowing the lawn kinda spoils the effect, but afterwards?
> 
> 74.2 on my porch right now.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Definitely hunting for shade ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt has finally and completely warmed up. Now when we need rain, we don't get it and when it does finally decide to rain, it pours and violently!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On the news a few minutes ago, Dallas has plenty to share ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas and cricket. Had a busy day yesterday with a successful bday party, thanks Rick. It only rained a bit. The kids played to their hearts content at the playground. He got lots of Legos.
Yeah, soon it will be too hot and humid here too, but for now it's been fine. High of 68° today.

Had movie night at the firehouse last night. We clear out the trucks, clean the floor, put up a big inflatable screen and project a movie. Last night was Planes: fire and rescue. It rained on us a bit p, but it still went well. Just the right size crowd to fit in the bays. Had to squeeze the hotdog and popcorn booth inside as well with the rain though. We give out hotdogs, popcorn and soda.

Get to stay home all day with the family for a change. May get a canoe down and put it in the pond so I can start to teach Liam to paddle.

Later gators.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, The weather sure changed! It's 48 this morning and will be 56 for a high today. I'm wearing a sweatshirt trying to stay warm. I'm sure when I get working in my shop, I'll shed the Sweatshirt.

Rick, must be nice to have your lumber delivered to you. I had to drive 26 miles to see the Amish. But, it's a nice drive to get there. I'm glad ur safe from the nasty weather.

I learned an interesting fact the other day. I've been looking for some Walnut to use on a project and can't seem to find any around here. We have walnut trees here, so I can't understand why I can't find rough cut walnut. Anyway, I stopped to talk to a guy about some lumber he might have. He told me that people in the south would have an ample supply of walnut like we have an ample supply of red oak. He said that the people in the south burn it in their fireplace like we burn oak in ours. So, here's the question. You boy's in the south, is there an amble supply of walnut down yonder? I know I have Birch, cedar and poplar trees growing in my yard. What type of trees are in your neck of the woods?

It's time to get some work done. Stay safe boys and girls.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the walnut trees do grow wild around here, but not like an entire forest of walnut. I have had some milled and it's in the barn ready to use. There are quite a few guys on craigslist selling walnut. About 15 minutes away there is a guy with walnut for $3.50/bf. To buy it in the hardwood supplier is about $9.
I have several big walnut logs sitting waiting to be sawn. They were cut down by a farmer I know. He had dragged them up to his wood pile and forgot about them for years. He said, those are walnut do you want them. Um yeah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much walnut do you need?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and germs,

My weather here is like Don's up North….It has turned cooler, as it was 60 degrees and really cloudy and overcast. No rain as of yet, but around here, that don't mean anything. High for today is 72..It might or might not make it….I've been rather lathargic this morning, and not moving too swift…I usually get up all stove up, and it takes me an hour or more to get the kinks out….This sis getting to be old….it sure ain't for sissies..

bigblock….Glad to hear your getting some moisture up your way…It'll just make things grow quicker, like it does down here in the South…We've had our share for a while. We too need to dry out some. Our lakes are overflowing.

Bob (WW)....What can I say about Dallas..? It's too hot, humid, and way too big for this country boy..I like small.

Bill….Glad the birthday party turned out good for your little one, with no weather incidents. Do yall put on a movie on Sat. night, and serve food and drinks, or just every now and then.? Is this a regular thing yall do at the fire house? It's good to have a day off to spend with the family, and get some chores done..

Don….Your's and my weather has made a turn around..I like cool…That heat is hard on a fat man, so I try not to linger too long in it, if possible…lol. Don, about the wood delivery:..It depends on which truck the guys brings as to delivery to the shop. If he only has a small delivery to me and my supplier, then he'll bring a flat bed if the weather is good. He can get under all the cable wires coming to the house and shop with it…But if it's nasty outside, and has more to deliver, then he usually delivers to my supplier, and I take my truck up the road to his shop, and load up there…So, it just depends on the circumstances. Either way works for me. I get help loading mine. And on the walnut down here in the South?...I think Bill pretty much covered that with his post..But, I don't burn walnut in my fire place like was said…Only very small slivers left over, and then for kindling only..But we do have a pretty good walnut growth around here…In the state park, and our little park where I live, we have boo-coo trees, and people can gather up all the nuts they want for free…I like the wood….don't like the nuts… But, our biggest supply of lumber and firewood is white oak, red oak, and hickory…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Mor…er, afternoon, everyone.

Bill, sounds like things are good with the party and the paddling.

Don, we have palm trees and eucalyptus. Inland they have pine and white oak.

Rick, I follow your tales of being old, bent and broken, and I'm nodding my head muttering 'uh-huh, yep, me too.'

The weather here today is semi-sunny, with a high of 71.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a non typical end of May. It is 62° and overcast today. Got some yard work done and rebuilt the backrest on the big wheel. They broke it within a week. It now has lots of wood where there used to be plastic. No paddling today. Our old canoe is too heavy for a man and a boy to carry. My challenge with two boys is how to go canoeing with two boys. It was just me and dad growing up. It's possible to have three in a canoe, but I don't like it. When I used to work up in the boundary waters some threesomes would have one paddling a solo canoe. Who will that be?


----------



## dawsonbob

Before you know it you'll be the one paddling solo, and the boys will yelling at you to keep up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## dawsonbob

Enjoy them while you can. It all goes by much faster than you think it possibly could.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

yeah!! 15% of the 21st century has passed already!!! ;-((

Nice day in WW, mid 70s, sunny. Great day to walk a few miles.

*Bob (WW)....What can I say about Dallas..? It's too hot, humid, and way too big for this country boy..I like small.* And under water.

Maybe they should have put it somewhere else ? ;-)


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh! Look at this! Perfect Texas weather has returned!

Life is good…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world. Not bad cricket!
I can't remember the first day of June being below 70° ever, but that's supposed to be today with overcast.
Tomorrow warming up and seeing the sun.
Have a good one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys, the weather this morning is a cool 53 with clear sky's. We had frost warnings out last night, but I didn't get that forecast until just before bedtime. I wasn't going out to cover the plants in the garden that late. I'll just take my chances. My neighbor however, informed me she went out at 4 this morning and covered hers.

FF Bill, I don't know how much walnut I need. I'm not going to worry about it unless I can find some nearby. I have some Cherry I can use in place of the walnut. i just wanted some as a contrasting wood for some projects. Your facts about the walnut was quite interesting though. Thanks for that info. I also liked your idea about the station theater project you guys do for the neighborhood. What a great way to interact with the community. I bet it gets a little crazy when you have an alarm don't it?

Thanks for the comments Rick and Dawson Bob. I knda figured you had palm trees where you lived, Bob. Thanks for the info anyway. It's very interesting what we have where we live.

Rick, You still have it made regardless how you get your material supplied to you. I planed some of that pine I got the other day and it was quite clear for the price I paid for it. I was pleasantly surprised. I've got a few boards with large knots it them, but I'll use for for character in a project.

FF Bill, Your canoe trip reminds me of the time I took my son on a canoe trip. We camped along the way on a two day trip. Half way through the first day, we tipped the canoe and spilled our supplies into the river. Before I could get the supplies, I had to fetch my son first as he was too young to swim in that fast current. What a mess we had. Even though I took precautions on putting our supplies in plastic bags, we still had a damp night of sleeping. We still laugh about it today. He was about 10 at the time and he is now 37.

Well boys, it's time to get busy and get some things done around here. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that sounds like a fun trip. Sucks when it happens but makes for fond memories. When I was about 14 I actually got thrown from a moving boat in Canada. We were heading back to the lodge in a very windy storm. I was sitting in the bow facing backwards to avoid the wind and spray. A big gust lifted up the bow and nearly flipped us. I flew over dads head and landed in the water. I remember riding in the boat and then being 6 feet under water. Pretty scary then, but funny for me to think of now.
I found a pallet made mostly of walnut about a month ago. I salvaged a bunch of pieces about 4" wide, 3/8" thick and about 20" long. If any of that would help you I can send it and you just pay shipping.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys, and Cricket,

I think Cricket is the only lady we have on the weather forum, but I'm glad she found us. I guess the other women don't monitor the weather…lol. I'm somewhat late with my report this a.m., as I had to go to town on business, but actually not a lot to report..It was 60 eariler, and now it's 68, with cloudy, overcast skys, which looks like rain, but prolly not..It's not forecast, anyway, but like I've always said, around here, you can't tell….Also been paying dunns this morning, as it's the first of the month when everything comes due….Ya'll know how that is…..
Everyone's weather is sounding typical, but like Bill said, this is highly unsually cool for June. But it's coming, and no slowing it down once it starts…

Bill, I've never been in a canoe, or canoeing, or float trips, or none of that fun stuff….I've fished out of a couple of john boats, and hated every minute of it..(. That's why I have a big bass boat, and those were other people's boats….I couldn't hardly walk time I got out of them…Talk about stoving you up….I much prefer my comfort..lol.

Don…..Yea, I guess I do have it made on getting the wood, either being delivered, or going after it.. I had never given it much thought, I'm so used to it….If he ever croaks, or moves, I'm in trouble…) I'd go to Missouri for it..
Everyone…..enjoy the rest of your day, if possible. I'n gonna watch Rough Cuts on Prime w/ Tommy Mac. That guy drives me nuts, with "Ok guys"....all the time….But I got it, so I might as well flaunt it….!!!!


----------



## darinS

75 in Big Sky country headed to 82. Thunderstorms and hail very possible this afternoon and tonight. Quarter to golf ball size hail and winds in excess of 60mph. Greatest risk between 3 pm and midnight.

Here's the next few days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good day to all, and welcome to June!

Cricket, I'm glad you got some better weather, although that's hotter than I like.

It's 71 and sunny here today, and it'll be about the same all week. Chance of showers on Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't get me wrong Rick, I'd much rather fish out of my dads nice Lund boat, but I do enjoy fishing in a canoe especially when it takes me to the best smallie fishing I've ever done. It's been a while, but we usually do about a 60 mile canoe trip with the longest portage being about 1/2 mile. That's a long way with a canoe on my shoulders.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all, and Cricket,

It's really nice this morning, with cloudy skies and 61 degrees…. It looks like rain, but prolly won't, as we're not forecast to have any at all this week. We really don't need it, and like a few places around the country, need to dry out a little….I did yard work yesterday, and the ground was soft, and I made tracks with my tractor. So we need dry.

All this week it looks like the temps are on the rise, and should be in the high 80's, and close to 90 by the weekend..
I've gotten some shop time in this week, and making some things, and they are nearly ready, so I might shoot a couple of pixs on our thread. A couple of b.d. gifts, and some things yo put in my wife's shop to sell. I've had inquires.

Bill…..I would really like to take a float trip and fish for smallies.They are about my favorite to catch, along with Kentuckys, but I don't know if I could stay hunkered over all day, and sure couldn't tote a canoe. I've lived here 13 years, and have never been down on the White River, even to bank fish.

Ok all….I think I'll head to the shop and piddle around with trying to finish up what I'm doing….Keep on keeping on….Post away….We're getting closer to 2,000 plus….Let's beat it, or exceed it…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning from WW, rainy today. Not sure what I'll do. Nice to have that option available ;-)


----------



## Cricket

It is looking like summer has finally arrived.

I hope y'all have an amazing day!


----------



## Mahdeew

Rick, you missed some good fishing on the white river 13 years ago.. That river was amazing up until if got international recognition and everyone and their cousin started flocking there and ruined the place. Still a beautiful trip from Cushman to Mt. View. Mt.view rents boats.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rick, you missed some good fishing on the white river 13 years ago.. That river was amazing up until if got international recognition and everyone and their cousin started flocking there and ruined the place. Still a beautiful trip from Cushman to Mt. View. Mt.view rents boats.
> 
> - mrjinx007


That happens ;-) Not much point in fishing in rows 3 deep like they used to do on the Cowlitz When steelhead or salmon were running. Not my idea of the "great outdoors".


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

It's a Goldilocks day here today, not too hot, not too cold, but just right.

Blue skies and sunshine, and 75 degrees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you LJs out there,

I came in from the shop about a half hour ago after putting on a couple of coats of two different finishes on the projects…..Now it's drying time till tomorrow….Plenty of sunshine today, and it got to 85, so like Cricket said, summer has finally about to get here…..
It's nearly 6:00 p.m. and time for chow, so adios till tomorrow….

Bob (WW)......I like your style…..I like having options, too…It depends on my mood, and if I want to do anything worth while…Most of the time it's the latter…

mrjinx…..I think I know when you're talking about. Was that around the time spmeone caught a 20 lb. + Brown trout out of the White..? I don't live far at all from the river and dam, and I hear planes coming in to land all the time at Gaston's Resort located right on the river…The fall and winter fishing, and all major holidays, they swarm in like flies….In fact, there have been a couple of plane crashes trying to land or take off from their air field….

Bob (WW)....Yep, I can see your point on people standing shoulder to shoulder fishing….That's not for me. But it's not quite that bad on the White. Most who come there usually hire a river guide for a float trip, and I see a few wading in the river, but not too many. Of course I don't cross the dam much except to go to the dam ramp to put my boat in there….But like all lakes, it's good and bad, sometimes….That's why I go the other way…

dawsonBob….I hope you enjoyed your Goldilocks day…We don't get many of them starting this time of year…Get out and enjoy them as much as you can…We've been having a couple here, too…It's about over, tho…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening to ya. Had a very nice day here. Became mostly sunny by 10 am and a high of about 75. We did more boat training today on the river. Our current boat is a 15' inflatable like a zodiac with a 40 horse prop motor. I just wrote specs for a new additional boat that will likely be a 200 horse inboard jet. There are two companies we are looking at: RiverPro and Sea Ark. River pro is a local company.
I'm working 72 hours straight and I'm just about halfway done.
I have never and never will go trout fishing on opening day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I succeeded ;-) Rainy, lazy day, caught up on my sleep if that is possible? ;-))

Rick, I never fished shoulder to shoulder. Didn't bother when I saw the mess on the river bank. Two guys on opposite sides had a strike at the same time ;-)) ;-)) I could see this coming ;-)) About a minute or two later, the line was stretched tight bank to bank with a tangle of lures in the middle ;-)

My brother in law lived a few miles from there and was an avid fishermen. He told me he actually saw fishermen 3 rows deep fishing over the top of each other!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 62 and clear sky's this morning. Sorry I missed the coffee clutch yesterday. My wife and I had our annual appointment with our cardiologist. His office is 3 hours south of us in Ann Arbor, Michigan. So, while we were down state we visited with some of our grandkids. We didn't get home until 10:30 last night. Man, what a long day. And, it's not going to stop either. We are leaving again this am for another appointment my wife set up for today. Can't wait to get home and get back in my shop. Oh by the way, the doc said he guaranteed I wouldn't die yesterday. I guess he was right cause I'm here today! LOL. Just joking, but he said everything looked good but he said what everyone hears, gotta loose weight and exercise more.

I haven't been able to read much of the blog lately because of our appointments so, I'll read them and catch up to what's happening and give you guys my 2 cents worth. And another thing, Rick, I noticed you changed your picture. You must be a Cardinal fan or you just like birds. I'm just not sure which. LOL

Catch U guys tomorrow for coffee, until then stay safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola amigos…Como sta,
I have to say that they turned out rather nice. Another day or two, and I may post them. Like I said….a couple of gifts, and the rest to sell…I got a call from a guy yesterday wanting me to make him a couple of plaques, or mounting boards, or whatever they are called, for a couple of pairs of deer antlers to mount on his wall that he killed this year. So, I'll see about that after this project…I've got to fish….I'm having withdrawals….
Time to see what I can get done today, as I have to go in Friday morning for an eye exam…prolly time for some new specs….I only need them for reading and seeing up close, but they are a necessary evil…. kind of like insurance. Oh yea….almost forgot…..today's high will be 83, so here it comes….Post away..Later, you all..!!

I woke up to another beautiful morning, with plenty of sun, and a few clouds. It was 60 when I arose to get my coffee, and sit in the sun room to watch the animals and hummers….They all like to eat early, and all day…!!

The projects are coming along nicely. The first coats are dry, and a little 320 sanding to get ready for the final coat.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Morning, ladies and gentlemen.

Rick, I like your new tag line, and wish I had an answer to the question ; )

It looks like it may be another Goldilocks day, although it's only 71 degrees. Actually, now that I think about it, around 75 is Goldilocks temperature, but this will do till that comes along.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas and cricket? Busy day so far. Siren speaker fell out of my truck today -fixed it. Lowes for plugs for fire truck portable light. House three to install door closer on front hall door and helped they guys put a new yellow flasher on the pumper. Lunch. Now I have to go back to lowes for bolts for the pumper.

Nice day. Pretty cloudy, but nice temps about 80°. Dry, which is very nice.

Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, its a cool 59 degrees outside with a light breeze and clear sky's. Supposed to get to 78 later today.

I'm tired of being stuck in a car for the last couple of days. I'm wore out, and behind on yard work. BTW, my garden I've been trying to protect got messed up two days ago. We had a hard frost come in and killed everything in the garden. We went out and bought a bunch of replacement plants. So, this weekend will be a busy one ripping and tearing and planting. ugh! If it don't work this time, forget it! Last year we had raised garden beds and started out great, then the rains came and messed everything up. To say the least, I didn't get much out of the garden last year. So this year we eliminated the raised beds and put it in the ground and now this.

I can't remember if I told you guys that I finished a log cabin bird house recently and posted it on FB. It caught someone's eye and they bought it for $50. Two more people has expressed wanting one so, here we go. I'd rather make furniture but, this will pay for more material.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, its a cool 59 degrees outside with a light breeze and clear sky's. Supposed to get to 78 later today.

I'm tired of being stuck in a car for the last couple of days. I'm wore out, and behind on yard work. BTW, my garden I've been trying to protect got messed up two days ago. We had a hard frost come in and killed everything in the garden. We went out and bought a bunch of replacement plants. So, this weekend will be a busy one ripping and tearing and planting. ugh! If it don't work this time, forget it! Last year we had raised garden beds and started out great, then the rains came and messed everything up. To say the least, I didn't get much out of the garden last year. So this year we eliminated the raised beds and put it in the ground and now this.

I can't remember if I told you guys that I finished a log cabin bird house recently and posted it on FB. It caught someone's eye and they bought it for $50. Two more people has expressed wanting one so, here we go. I'd rather make furniture but, this will pay for more material.

Well, since I'm so far behind in everything, I need to get off this "puter" and get crack'n. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you have so little time, why did you post that twice.
Let's see a pic of your log cabin bird houses.

About 65 out the door this morning and supposed to be 84 I think. Rained this morning, but no more til later in the day. Seems like summer might be coming after all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to everyone,

Again, I'm a little lathargic this morning, as I woke up during the night with one killer headache. I have no idea what brought it on, as I don't usually get those. Took some drugs, and finally got back to sleep….THEN, about 6:30 I was woke up again by a large pileated woodpecker drilling on our bedroom window frame….Man, it sounded like a jack hammer hitting 90 mph….It pissed me off so bad, and I had to run out in my drawers and run that son-of…off….Now my headache is coming back…..Some days you're the dog, and some days you're the hydrent….!!!

It's now 70 degrees out, with plenty of sun, and no wind. Should hit about 85 today, and get hot…It's getting time to turn on the a/c….

dawsonBob….Thanks for the comment on my tagline….It's just something that popped into my head..Stay cool.

Bill…...Sounds like you're staying busy at work, with repairs, and getting a new boat (possibly)...

Don…..Step back and take a breath, man….We don't want you to have an anxiety attack…lol…All that stuff you need to do will be there, and will wait till you get to it…It's not you're pressed for time aor anything…You're retired, remember? But I understand about being stuck in a car for long trips…I hate that…That's why I never go anywhere very far off..!! You still have plenty of time to get a garden in, so just take a slow pace, and you'll be fine….I got tickled at Bill question about doing it twice….! And congrats on selling the birdhouse. Now you can get some loot to buy more wood to build more houses to sell to make some more loot, and…well, you know….So, I better get off this 'puter, get a shower, and head to the shop to check on the projects….Oh…one more thing, Don..Yes, I am a St. Louis Cardinal fan….Have been for many years. I use this avatar evey now and then…Bye.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to everyone.

Not much happening here today. Got a couple of small projects that I may do…or not. I am retired, after all.

Kind of a dreary, overcast day. High will be about 68, if it makes it that far.


----------



## darinS

65 here right now. Took tomorrow off so hopefully I can get some of the house projects done so I can get back into the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cloudy 64 degree morning with a little drizzle coming down. Other than that, it's perfect. My wife just brought me another cup of "Sheep Dip" as my dad would call it, otherwise known as Coffee. LOL

I couldn't believe my eyes this morning when I was going through the post's. I saw mine twice! Yesterday when I had finished, I clicked the "preview" button and when I was done, I meant to click it again and mistakenly hit the wrong button and posted it. So I hit the edit button to correct my errors. When I was done, I musta forgot about me being on edit and posted it. So you get to read it twice, how nice! LOL Oh Well!

Got quite a bit of work done yesterday in my shop. I hated the way it was laid out so I rearranged a few things to make it more work friendly. Then set off to make some saw dust.

I woke up to a big snapping turtle in my yard this morning. He was moseying through my yard off to the nearest pond next door. He was about a foot in diameter with a neck about 2" thick. I say "about" cause I'm not gonna go up and measure him. I'll just let him or her do it's thing. My wife was intrigued, she's a southern girl. I think she had designs on him for supper. Not me though!

Rick, you are absolutely right, I need not worry about the small things in life. But, I know we all have an expiration date stamped on us and I want to get as much done before then. I wake every morning with expectations of accomplishment. I've been that way all my life. I can't shake it. When I'm on my death bed, I'll probably ask the lord for a stay of expiration cause I just didn't get something done in time. I know I'm retired and should relax, but I just can't. And yes, I agree with you, if I don't get it done today it will be there tomorrow.

I sure enjoy talking to you guys. It's like going to the coffee shop downtown and chewing the fat with the boys. I get a lot of inspirations not only form this web site but, from you boys as well.

Stay safe and I'll raise my cup to you tomorrow.
Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Greetings and salamanders… I mean salutations, to all.

Got a few things done yesterday. Not much, but some. I may go down to the beach and wiggle my toes in the sand today, if I get ambitious.

It's hazy/semi-sunny here,with a high of 68.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all. It's about 82 out with partly cloudy. A bit humid though.
Dad was ripping pine boards with my old table saw, which is a cheap craftsman piece of junk. I made him some push sticks and changed the blade for him. He was using a full kerf 60 tooth old blade. Yikes.
Going out tonight to celebrate 14 years married.

Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Hey, congratulations Bill, on your anniversary!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood wreckers,

I didn't get to post this morning, cause I had an eye doctor appointment at !0:30, so I had to shower, dress, gather up all my plunder to take (coffee being the main culprit), and then a 25 minute drive to town….So here I am..
I've got some good news, and not so good news…..After seeing the doctor, she said (I have a good-looking doctor) that I'm in the early stages of cataracts, but not to fear just yet (whew)...It's a while off yet before we have to worry about surgery….Well, that's good news…Then I had to buy stronger lenses over what I have now..That's bad news..That means they get more money…That's bad news…It'll take a week and a half to get them in…That's bad..Then I had to pay my bill of over $400 at the front…That's really bad…Then after I left her office, I met with 4 of my fishing buds at the Chinese eatery.That's good…We talked about the lakes being so high, new boats, and cataract surgery two of them has had…That's no so good…But the really good news is that when I got home and went to the post box, I had a check in the mail for XXXX $$$...So it made up the loss…Whew Who.
Then I woke up from my nap, and had a killer headache….That's not good at all.Took drugs..That's good…And now I'm jotting down my thoughts for the day in this post to you all…That's good…...



> Good Morning Boys and Girls, It s a cloudy 64 degree morning with a little drizzle coming down. Other than that, it s perfect. My wife just brought me another cup of "Sheep Dip" as my dad would call it, otherwise known as Coffee. LOL
> 
> I couldn t believe my eyes this morning when I was going through the post s. I saw mine twice! Yesterday when I had finished, I clicked the "preview" button and when I was done, I meant to click it again and mistakenly hit the wrong button and posted it. So I hit the edit button to correct my errors. When I was done, I musta forgot about me being on edit and posted it. So you get to read it twice, how nice! LOL Oh Well!
> 
> Got quite a bit of work done yesterday in my shop. I hated the way it was laid out so I rearranged a few things to make it more work friendly. Then set off to make some saw dust.
> 
> I woke up to a big snapping turtle in my yard this morning. He was moseying through my yard off to the nearest pond next door. He was about a foot in diameter with a neck about 2" thick. I say "about" cause I m not gonna go up and measure him. I ll just let him or her do it s thing. My wife was intrigued, she s a southern girl. I think she had designs on him for supper. Not me though!
> 
> Rick, you are absolutely right, I need not worry about the small things in life. But, I know we all have an expiration date stamped on us and I want to get as much done before then. I wake every morning with expectations of accomplishment. I ve been that way all my life. I can t shake it. When I m on my death bed, I ll probably ask the lord for a stay of expiration cause I just didn t get something done in time. I know I m retired and should relax, but I just can t. And yes, I agree with you, if I don t get it done today it will be there tomorrow.
> 
> I sure enjoy talking to you guys. It s like going to the coffee shop downtown and chewing the fat with the boys. I get a lot of inspirations not only form this web site but, from you boys as well.
> 
> Stay safe and I ll raise my cup to you tomorrow.
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


 My sentiments exactly, Don….You expressed the very idea of this whole thread….That's what we're all about..

It was 70 degrees this morning when I left, got hotter as the day went on, and now it's 90…Supposed to shower tonight, but I don't think it'll happen….So…that's it for today..Now it's close to supper time….catch yall in the morning….Sorry I didn't respond to the other posts, but I did want to say "Happy Anniversary" to Bill and his lovely bride of 14 years….We hope you have an enjoyable evening….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick and Bob.
Nice dinner at red lobster. Its kind of cliche, but we had gift cards. Then i got a 23 ga pin nailer at harbor freight for $26. I think there's wine waiting for me at home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wine and a nailer: what more could a man want? Congrats, again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My sense of taste and smell have been messed up for about two weeks from allergies and a cold that has clogged my sinuses. Long story short, the wine tasted terrible, but the nailer looks good. Kind of a cute little thing.


----------



## Mahdeew

Rick,
I think the world record on brown trout came from little red river; 42 pounds, I believe. The second or third came from white river. I don't think that was reason for attraction though. It had to do with some sort of "blue water" international recognition. I was hot,hot yesterday (90). Then it rained around 8p.m. and cooled off. Foggy and steamy right now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's beautiful this morning! Sun is shinning with a slight breeze and 53 out. Not a cloud in the sky, just the prettiest blue you ever saw. Supposed to get to 67 today.

Started replanting the garden yesterday and supposed to finish it up today but, my wife and I are playing hooky from the yard work today. We're going over by lake Huron to take in the beauty and of course some garage sales along the way. Cheap way to increase the tool crib. The town northeast of us is having a 100 family sale going on. We went last year and picked up some neat things. The best ones are on an old abandoned air base called Wurtzsmith. It was closed up in the 90's and they made it into a sub division sorta. It's a nice place, the VA is there as well.

Before I forget it, and I will cause I'm old, Happy Anniversary FF Bill. Take good care of your wife cause she has to put up with you in the fire service. The fire service is hard on a marriage. Anyway, Congrats! I did like Dawson Bobs comment about the wine and nailer. I kinda chuckled to myself on that one.

Rick, it looks as though you had an interesting day yesterday with all the highs and lows. I liked how you put everything. You would build me up to just let me down. The good news is…......, and the bad news is….....
I certainly hope everything turns out well which I'm sure it will.

Finally, I just wanna know, did Dawson Bob get his toes wet?

Stay safe boys, and I'll meet you for coffee in the morning.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. 65° out the door this morning and going to 84° with partly cloudy. Pick day of the week. Supposed to get hot tomorrow. I have very little use for hot.
Thanks, Don. Don't I know it. There's an inordinate number of divorces in the fire service. 
The boys spent the night with our good friend and Liam's godmother. Gotta go pick them up and then head out to an old French fort in Illinois for a fair they are having. Probably no tools to buy though.
Have a good one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' to all you wood wreckers,

Got up to get my java, looked out the window, and it was already 72, plenty of sunshine, and no wind to speak of.
It will get to about 89-90 today, and turn hot. I turned on the a/c for the first time yesterday, and will prolly have to run it for the rest of the summer…..The dog days are here….I learned a long time ago why they call it that..It's funny that when you're younger the heat doesn't bother you all that much, but old age changes that. I still like it some, especially when I'm on the lake after the elusive bass…till it gets too hot. This time of year I only fish about 4-5 hours, and usually in by noon to one o'clock…

My projects I've been doing are finally all finished, and thought I would post a couple of pixs of them for yall.

They are napkin holders and matching trivits,a couple of more bird houses, a feeder, and a couple of bill/ mail holders… made out of different woods, and laminated with different woods, just for a nice appearance…...A couple are for gifts, and the rest will sell in my wife's shop…The napkin holders and trivits all have matching woods…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Morning all, I took a little vacation from the screen ;-) Going to be about 80 in WW today. Pretty hot and dry for this time of the year. They have had wildfires here already ;-(

Sorry about the cataracts Rick. They can take them off anytime; the results will be eh same. Insurance will not pay until you have significant deterioration in your vision ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

Sometimes it's good to get away from the 'puter for a while…I like to do that myself, so I'm either in the shop, doing yard work, or on the lake trying to catch one….

The cataracts are no big deal right now..Real early stages.The doctor said it was natural in people my age….I told her I wasn't that old… I may be stove up, but I ain't dead…yet….lol..Right now there's none to be removed…Yea…..that made me mad, too. They have my insurance on file, and I still had to pay….What a pi…er.

Thanks for your concern, and I guess I'll know when I need it done..Hopefully, a long way down the road….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

Don, no, I never did make it to the beach yesterday. I sometimes feel like the guy in the song "I've got me ten fine toes to wiggle in the sand. Lots of idle fingers snap to my command. A lively pair of heels that kick to beat the band. Add to these a nose that I can thumb, And a mouth by gum have I, To tell the whole darn world if you don't happen to like it deal me out, Thankyou kindly Pass Me By." If I don't go wiggle me toes today, I will soon.

Rick, remember humping pack and gear when it was 110 degrees and 90 percent humidity? What happened to the young guys that did that? Certainly not the old guy I see in my mirror I'm with you: when it's hot, it's air conditioner time.
I like your projects. Those are the types of things that people buy.

It's 73 and sunny here today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all.

Don, no, I never did make it to the beach yesterday. I sometimes feel like the guy in the song "I've got me ten fine toes to wiggle in the sand. Lots of idle fingers snap to my command. A lively pair of heels that kick to beat the band. Add to these a nose that I can thumb, And a mouth by gum have I, To tell the whole darn world if you don't happen to like it deal me out, Thankyou kindly Pass Me By." If I don't go wiggle me toes today, I will soon.

Rick, remember humping pack and gear when it was 110 degrees and 90 percent humidity? What happened to the young guys that did that? Certainly not the old guy I see in my mirror. I'm with you: when it's hot, it's air conditioner time.
I like your projects. Those are the types of things that people buy.

It's 73 and sunny here today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Woke up to a slightly overcast morning with a light breeze and the temp is 61. They are calling for temps to be in the mid 70's today with scattered thunderstorms later this afternoon.

My wife and I had a very pleasant day yesterday going around to all the sales. We bought a few things. I picked up 3 nail aprons for a quarter and one had a dime in the pocket. My wife picked up a few things for her fancy. She likes to collect cookie jars. We spent about $10.00 for everything. I put 100 miles on my truck driving around the countryside. At one point I was on a two lane pavement, and the next thing you know I'm on a two track driving through the Huron National Forest. As you know, all roads lead to somewhere and made it home. We saw some critters along the way including some deer (they are everywhere) and saw one badger. Turned around to try to get a picture and he was gone just that quick. All in all, it was a great day.

Rick, those are some awesome projects. You do some fine work. I should be so lucky. Thanks for letting us see your work.

BobWW, I seen on the national weather map that you guys up there are getting the heat. That is unusual up in your neck of the woods.

Well gang, since I didn't get much time in the shop yesterday, I'm head'n out the door. Y'all stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

I'm being lazy this morning, and had to have my java before making any serious movements….I'm kinda like a snail or a tarapin in the mornings…Takes me a while to get stretched out and going….I'm retired…I can do that, tho..

It was already close to 80 when I arose, with bright, sunshine, noe clouds, and no wind….It's gonna be hot today.

The highs, according to the Weather Bug and Weather Channel says 92, so the hot is here to stay, looks like….

dawsonBob…...I'm not familiar with the song you sang, or the words you quoted (whichever one), so I'll leave that one to someone else that might have heard it….And yes, I sure do remember humping through the jungles carrying about 60-70 lbs. and sweating my nads off in that heat and humidity…I think most days it was closer to 120 and 100% humidity…and no air at all…After humping all day, my fatigues were soaking wet, and when they finally dried out some at night, it was like putting on starched clothes….It was bad….Things like that you never forget…The boy is gone, and now here's an old antique turning into an old fossil…Awe, to be young again…..
I'm glad you like the projects…Just some things I come up with..Nothing major, but fun to build…And they do sell pretty good, as people are always looking for gifts for loved ones, or so it seems….

Don W…....I'm glad you and the wife had a good outing, and were able to find all the good treasures you came home with..That's pertty good when you can get away with spending $10 bucks…Ya'll done good..
Thanks for the nice comment on the projects…I appreciate it a lot.. I've always been pretty maticulous when it comes to doing things right, like ww, a clean shop, clean autos, etc. I thought about posting them in the projects page, but I don't know yet..My wife said I should, but I'll wait and see…I'm not a show-off…..lol. I don't mind posting them here in our thread for you guys to see if they are worthy…...
Well, I'm about done here for now, so I guess I'll try to get some Pogo games caught up…Make some shekels…


----------



## dawsonbob

G' day, mates.

Don, Glad you had a good trip. Sometimes just the drive is wonderful. When you can pick up goodies cheap too, well, that's a win.

Rick, here's a link to the song: 



 It's just a catchy little thing. It could be the retiree's anthem. By the way, I saw an old guy in my mirror this morning. Had to wonder where he came from, and how did he get into my hootch.

It's a bright, sunny, 75 degrees here today. Well, not all day. I expect it will get cooler later. Probably get dark, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BobWW, I seen on the national weather map that you guys up there are getting the heat. That is unusual up in your neck of the woods.
> - artsyfartsy


Yes, another sunny, hot day here in WW. It is unusual for it to be this hot in the beginning of June. Usually we have to wait until after the 4th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. It's 90° out today with mostly sunny. I'm not ready for the heat.
Nice looking projects Rick. Like the combinations of woods.
Did some metal work at the firehouse this morning. Railing for my wife's office. I did all the cutting of pipe and lots of grinding. My buddy at the firehouse did all the welding. I get to do all the digging and pouring of concrete to set the railings. It's been needed at the office for a while, but I have to have the time.
Later boys.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We got some rain yesterday afternoon to help the replant of the garden. Today it's 68 with a high this afternoon of 75 and calm winds. Perfect! Just right for working (or sitting) in the shop.

I worked out in the shop most of the day yesterday until about 2:00 PM and then started to run out of gas. I think it's the old age creeping up on me. I just don't have that young body anymore and I refuse to think i'm getting old. But, then there are those days that hit you in he face that tells ya to slow down. So, I quit for the day and lounged in my recliner and flipped through the channels. Egads, that's boring, but restful!

I did manage to get some things done in the shop though. Walgreen drugs has some deal going on that you can make your own calendars with your own pictures, so that's what the wife is doing for Christmas this year for the kids and I'm making the frames. I started working on the prototype to see if I could get it right. I had to change some dimensions to match the calendars we're giving the kids. BTW, I found the frames on LJ, so I'm officially stealing someone else's idea.

Well, it's time to get motivated and head out to the shop. Thanks for listening. Stay safe gang.
Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gals,

I'm being lazy again this morning, as I have another "back attack"...It never ends…..It was already 80 when I arose, and is expected to reach 82 today. It's really cloudy and overcast, but geeez, it's humid….Here at nearly 10:00, I think it's about 70% humidity already…And that's in the house, with no air on…..yet…..It'll be on before too long, though….

Bob (WW)......Stay cool, nice and dry…With the rising heat going on all over, under the a/c sounds like a good idea.

Bill…..I'm with you ,brother on the heat..But, it's gonna happen, and we can't do squat about it…Just have to live with it….It's looking like rain here now, and they are saying rain, but more like tornadic weather….I hope not…..Thanks for the nice comment on the projects…I used Walnut, Oak, Maple, and some Purpleheart (mainly in the lamination for the small stripes)....Easy peasy, nice and easy….Your wife will be happy about the new railings.That'll help when all the old people come in, and need a good hand hold…I know it would help me..lol.. Just take it smooth when working outdoors in the heat….Don't overdo….
I've made several pictures frames for different people and a couple of businesses….I'm not set up to do that, so I just designed what I needed to to fit the order….I had to build 6 frames for a pizza parlor several years ago when I was in Memphis. They were a new business, and had several big posters to hang up around the walls…Painted all black to match the decor…..Took me a while, and I was rewarded with shekels, and all the pizza I wanted for a year….They were very good friends of ours, so that's how I got the job…They had seen my work, and heard about it….That's the best advertisement a woodworker can have…..word of mouth….!!

Don…..What can I say….? We're just getting too old to get in a hurry....Go at your own speed and make the best of it…Like you, I run out of petrol easily these days, but who cares…? We do what we can, when we want to..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey yall,

Something has gone haywire with my "puter…It's leaving words, sentences, or even phrases out, or putting them in the wrong place, or not at all….When I go back and edit to get it right, sometimes it works, and sometimes it don't. Just like when I replied to Don's post….It's all out of whack….It seems to do it when I write a long post and answer everyone in the same post….Strange….The first sentence is down at the bottom, and jumbled up with the one to Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's weird, it looks fine here.

A good just after noon to you all. Had to teach nursing home employees to use fire extinguishers this morning. It was spitting rain and hot and as humid as can possibly be. Even I cannot handle the heat like I used to. I got really badly overheated a few years ago and now I have a much lower threshold.

Just have to finish up the day today, teach airbags to the volunteers tonight. Then I'm off for ten days. We are going to Indiana to meet up with some Ljs and then to holiday world for a couple days.

All the pizza I wanted for a year would be interesting, but not good for my cholesterol.

Catch ya later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone;

Off to HD for a few things. Be back later.

It's 81 and sunny here today. Could get even hotter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another hot sunny one in WW today.

Rick, Not much AC around here except for commercial buildings unless it is with a heat pump for heating. Usually do not need it except for maybe a week in August ;-)


----------



## Cricket

We've arrived to that time of year where the weather is about the same every day.

90 degrees, sunny in the morning, cloudy in the afternoon.

I am very pleased we haven't reached triple digits yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

Sounds like when you get through with all the fire dept. duties, you'll be home free for a sabatical for several days…Sounds like you have a good trip planned out on your days off…..So, I guess we won't be hearing from you for a few days, huh? No worries….we'll hold down the fort in your absence….Oh…and on the pizza thing…I actually never got a chance to take advantage of it, as it wasn't long after that we moved over here…I think twice was all….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

If you lived here where I do, you'd have to turn on the a/c a lot sooner than August….Mine's on now, and I'd bet Bill has run his some, too, being up close to St Louis….Usually about early to middle June, be prepared for hot and humid….You're lucky in the fact that you can save on that a/c bill…..Not so much here….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cricket,

About the same here, also…..Like I was telling Bob, hot, humid, and more hot….We'll hit triple digits here, too, but not just yet….it's coming, though..It's just a question of when..


----------



## darinS

Heading to 93 today, currently 80. Had a bit of rain over the last few weeks. Nothing like what a lot of you had. Took last friday off and since the rain stayed away, I could finish at least one project on my honey-do list. Unfortunately, not wood working….


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

Got the homestead looking good…I like the color of siding you have on your casa…The roof is a good match to it, also…..I really like a front porch that goes all the way across the front, and the pavers set it off nicely…Well done, bud..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, should be a good trip. I have had the AC on a bit, but not like a normal June. It will come one more regularly soon though. Probably when I get home tomorrow. Cindy will live with the heat, I won't.

Darin, that is looking good. Did you get the downspout thing taken care of?


----------



## Cricket

I only think I was lucky enough not to use AC for about a month this year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, are you using AC or a swamp cooler? I had a friend who lived in the desert, and she used a swamp cooler. Surprisingly efficient.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, are you using AC or a swamp cooler? I had a friend who lived in the desert, and she used a swamp cooler. Surprisingly efficient.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Those are amazing where the weather is hot and dry, but not so great in humid areas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, We do not have the option, no AC in the house or most of them around here. The humidity isn't usually high when it is hot. Right now it is 82 and 41%.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket;

I wasn't thinking. She lived in Joshua tree in the California desert. Pretty darn dry there.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's being a little strange here, weather-wise. Drove along Mission Bay on the way to chow, and it was a good 10 degrees cooler than my house.

Looking off to the West you can see an enormous fog bank just waiting to come ashore and make driving nasty, while looking East over the mountains, there are huge, menacing, thunder clouds (from the beach to the mountains isn't very far around here).

This is probably due to tropical storm Blanca which has been coming up the Baja peninsula. The U.S. weather service says that there's a chance of showers and thunderstorms through Tuesday, yet here at my place it's 80 degrees and sunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bob, That would be really crazy to have a thunder storm in the fog! They might have to invent a new name for this type event ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy and and 60 out this morning with a light breeze. We had some thunderstorms come through in the later afternoon yesterday and last evening which dumped a lot of water but caused no issues.

Wow! by the time I got to my LJ this morning, there were 19 new responses to this thread from yesterday. You guys were tearing up the airways. I had to go back to the previous page to catch up. You guys musta went through 2 coffee pots to get through that much conversation. LOL.

I worked out in the shop most of the day yesterday until the storms lined up. The weather man was calling for hail in these storms so I had to move some equipment around and put the car in the garage. So that meant I was done for the day. But, I got some things done anyway. Mostly, I cleaned up the shop a little. I try to clean up after each project but, the last few projects kinda ran together so I didn't get a chance to clean up before.

Well, it's time to get back to the shop. FF Bill, have a nice vacation. Everyone stay safe.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Balmy 70° out the door and going to about 87° I think.
Thanks Don. I shall.
Neighboring dept. had a pumper get hit on the highway by a tractor trailer. The driver had a bad infection(gangrene) in his foot and was unable to push hard enough on the pedal to stop and so clipped the front of the truck. Apparently he may lose his foot it was so bad. No one else was hurt at the original wreck. We park our trucks to protect the scene and it works. 








Gotta go paint some railings. Have a good one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gal,

It's already hot this morning, already…I got up early to mow my weeds, and to beat the heat, but it ain't happening. Although it was 72, the humidity was already high, plus the heavy dew that fell in the wee hours…Maybe another hour then I can mow, but by that time, it'll start to sizzle out..The high is to reach 92, and of course….humid…

dawsonBob…..There ain't no way that Cricket could run a swamp cooler. Not where she lives close to San Antone…The humidity is awful there….You want to take the moisture out of the air, not put it in the air…When I was a kid, them old swamp coolers was all there were back then…..if you had one at all…We would hook up the water hose on ours to soak the pads…Then let the water drip into a #3 washtub, and re-use it for bath water…!!
I took many a baths in that old tub….Then you save the water for the next person….You've heard the expression "don't throw the baby out with the bath water"....sometimes I wanted to…!!!

Don…..You've got to stay on top of things around here, else you'll get behind…And that means lots of reading and catching up….You can post more than once a day, you know..!! Somebody's always on here…And it was only a pot and a half of java….I slacked off a little yesterday….

Bill…..Dang, Bill, that truck got hair-lipped pretty good…Glad noone was hurt. Sounds to me like the driver of the semi shouldn't of been on the road driving with a bad foot….He prolly should of been in the hospital getting it taken care of…..

I think maybe my weeds have dried enough that I might give it a go on the mowing….Then I'll find that #3 washtub…..Later guys and gals…keep them post acomin'....We'll make 2,000 + before too long….


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Hola, mi amigos, y buenas dias!

Bob, you're right. Wouldn't that be something? I've never seen that happen. ThunderFog, do you think?

Bill, That truck looks a little banged up, but it could have been worse. I'm with Rick: that driver should not have been on the road.

Rick, Yeah, Cricket pointed that out to me. I should have given it more thought in the first place : )

It's overcast here, and headed for 85, with a 20 percent chance of rain. Yeah, sure.


----------



## darinS

Thanks Rick. It's been a busy time trying to get things done.

Bill, It's fixed I guess. We installed a rain barrel on the front one and the back one was turned towards the alley. Funny story. The company that initially did the gutters sent someone out to take a look to see what was wrong. Immediately spotted the problem. Said he would have someone come out pretty soon to fix it. Three weeks later, someone shows and fixes everything. Next day, the first company called to find a time to come fix them. Told them someone already did. They said they hadn't sent anybody yet. Apparently the company that fixed them got the wrong address. Worked out well for me.


----------



## dawsonbob

What, Darin? You mean you fixed it without building a bridge?

And here I was waiting for photos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And somewhere out there is a person still waiting to have theirs fixed…...


----------



## darinS

The wife wouldn't let me do the bridge Bob, I tried and tried but to no avail. I was half way through designing it when she put the brakes on! 

True Bill, someone else is still waiting, which isn't good for them. My guess though, is that the people waiting have contacted the gutter company that fixed mine and now have theirs done (at least I hope theirs is done). This all happened about a month or so ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ¡Hola, mi amigos, y buenas dias!
> 
> Bob, you re right. Wouldn t that be something? I ve never seen that happen. ThunderFog, do you think?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Bob, I'm afraid it might be too confusing. I know quite a few people with a personality disorder or trait, depending on your point of view, call Foggy-Thunder. They are always in a foggy trans like state and usually quite boisterous.

Another 80 F day in WW and no water in sight. May have to rename the area ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 70 this morning with clear sky's. At least it's clear around me, the radar shows rain all around me. Supposed to get to 80 today and muggy.

FF Bill, you know, if that truck was a different color, maybe it wouldn't have gotten clipped, maybe RED. Just kidding. The departments were just implementing that "angle of the dangle" parking when I was leaving the department. It looks like it works anyway. But, from the looks of the truck, doesn't it put the engineer in jeopardy?

Darin, That's a cute story. I can just imagine the other customer's thoughts when they found out what had happened.

Rick, I guess I better check more often to see what's going on. I'll prolly do that when the summer heat gets turned up a bit more. Then I can come inside and sit in the AC. But, keeping up with you guys is a task. LOL.

Well, I need to finish my coffee outside and get busy doing something. You guys stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Cricket

It's gonna be another stunningly beautiful day!

It's currently about 81 degrees, headed up to 92 degrees.

Pure blue skies! Loving it!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gal (s),

As I sit in my sun room pondering life, and all that goes with it, I realized it was getting hotter than hades in there…!! I usually open the windows to let in fresh air, turn on the fan overhead, and have my coffee and cigs before making any drastic moves….But now it looks like I'll be keeping things closed up, and will have to turn on the a/c in there..( I have an Itchy Poochie Mini- Split heating and air system just for that room). It's gonna get to the low 90's, and looks like this is the weather pattern for a long, long, time…And I'm going to Norfork Lake Friday to fish for the elusive micropterous salamoides…Hope I don't have a heat stroke…!! Stay cool yall, and don't make any sudden moves…"I'll be bach"...That's my best Arnie impression I got…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bonjour mes amis;

Bob, I guess you're right. I've had days like that myself : )

Cricket, 92 degrees is only beautiful if you're in an air conditioned place looking out at it : )

Rick, but will you be bach with the bass?

It's a hazy, kinda overcast day today, with a high of 73, they say.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bonjour mes amis;
> 
> Bob, I guess you re right. I ve had days like that myself : )
> 
> - dawsonbob


I think I have too ;-)) Last of the 80s today. On shore flow supposed to cool us down tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Blessed is the onshore flow, for it makes life bearable for we whiny mortals.

Where I live in San Diego is actually desert, and would be way to hot without the onshore flow. As it is, it's merely classified as a Mediterranean climate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas and cricket. My weather report for today, it's hot. Apparently the hottest of all of us. Supposed to be 96 today. I got out early and got Cindy's office hand rail up and set in concrete by 10 am, but it was already miserable out. So now I'm home and gonna switch on my shop AC.

Don, we park that way for mva's. The driver is more at risk when getting out, but everyone else can get out the other side. For a fire we would park so as to protect the engineer. Also if there were fire on the highway we would be more likely to just close the whole road. We have red trucks. It's the neighbors with green ones. They're not ripe yet.


----------



## dawsonbob

"We have red trucks. It's the neighbors with green ones. They're not ripe yet."

Now, that's worth a chuckle. Maybe even a guffaw.


----------



## darinS

71 right now and heading to 83. Glad to be cooling down a little. I'm not built for heat, so above about 80 and I start hunting shade.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I knew there was something odd about you people from California….and yall talk funny, too..

Merrcceeyy…....it's hot…This heat is bad for a fat person….I could say I sweat like a hog, but that's a mis-nomer…cause hogs don't sweat….And I was getting used to the green f.t…..Ours is yellow…Looks like a big 'nanner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Blessed is the onshore flow, for it makes life bearable for we whiny mortals.
> 
> Where I live in San Diego is actually desert, and would be way to hot without the onshore flow. As it is, it s merely classified as a Mediterranean climate.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I'm not sure what they all the climate here, probably "perfect" ;-))

Too bad on shore flow didn't reach southern Idaho when I was growing up on the farm. I'm sure staking 300 ton of hay in 100 degree heat would kill me today, probably the first day ;-) I wonder how hot it was when the stack got up near the metal roof with no air moving through? My guess is probably about the same as solar gain in a vehicle, maybe 120 or 130 ;-( One of the things Google doesn't seem of know ;-) However, they do say a dark car's surface will get to 146 F!


----------



## dawsonbob

Our local engines are mostly red, but some neighboring jurisdictions have other colors, mostly bright - almost fluorescent - yellow. Most of the Cal Fire trucks are that color, too. When we have wild-fires, we get all kinds of different colors from all around the state, and from the forest service.

See, I do pay attention, even if I do talk funny.


----------



## dawsonbob

I don't know how to break this to everyone, but the weather service can be wrong. We were expecting 73, but it's already up to 75. How could they possibly make a mistake like that; don't they know how much we rely on them?

I'm flabbergasted, just flabbergasted.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I've heard of that word, but have never used it….Let alone how to spell it…!!

I told you yall talk funny…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, I'm pretty sure that that kind of thing would kill most of us on this thread. I know it would me. It would only take about five minutes til I collapsed nowadays.

Rick, and here I thought your lot talked funny. Are you referring to the word 'flabbergasted"? It don't matter none, nohow. As a bonus, here are all the words you need to know to speak Californian: Surf's up; gnarly; burrito; In 'n' Out Burger; cruzin' and a few more. Oh, and please don't call it Cali. Only clueless out of staters call it that: we hate it.

Y'all come visit…we'll teach y'all how t' talk.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Surf's up and cruzin' sound like fun. Do you export those?


----------



## dawsonbob

Sure do, Bob. Just shipped a batch off to Hawaii last week. ;-) We export some up the coast to your area, too. Just don't let 'em slip East. Those folks back there talk funny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think we could use 'em fast enough they wouldn't go east ;-)


----------



## Cricket

All y'all make me smile. LOLOLOL


----------



## dawsonbob

I'll bet you could. Just sent a batch up your way. Catch 'em as they go by. ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, I have to say - now you didn't hear this from me - that there's a certain amount of silliness on this thread. I won't name the guilty ones, but I know who they are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everyone talks funny everywhere except in St. Louis. They talk normal.


----------



## dawsonbob

No, Bill, they don't. Only in San Diego do they speak properly. I've researched this, and I'm certain I'm right.


----------



## artsyfartsy

It got up to 92 today, WOW! I'm just "flabbergasted!" LOL. What do you think of that? Okay, thought I'd check on this here "puter" this evening to see what Y'all are talking so much about today. I'm not sure I'll be able to have coffee with Y'all tomorrow morning cause we're leaving early for a couple of estate sales. I'm sure it's prolly gonna upset a few of you fellers. Try to compose urselves tho and I'll be back at the puter before you can tell I'm gone.

Interesting conversation on the different colors of fire trucks. I've seen lots of different one's out there. If you can imagine the color, I've seen it. White, Chocolate brown, purple, several different yellow's, Gray and so on. It all depends what the chief wants and can afford.

Y'all stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I first started all our trucks were white. Years later we had them repainted to be mostly red with white on top. Now we order them a burgundy color with a pewter color on top.


----------



## dawsonbob

You know, I've always wondered who chose the colors for those, and many other things, and why.

If it were up to me, I'd paint 'em the brightest colors possible that would really stand out, no matter how obnoxious that color might be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I do not remember seeing any that were not white, red, yellow or bright green. The only one I ever drove was yellow. As a driver I was supposed to train aid car drivers to qualify them for the engine. There was one big clumsy guy that always wanted to drive the engine and I always found an excuse. One day I ran out and relented. He didn't do too bad until we got back to the station. I told him to park it and I'd back it into the bay. As we entered the driveway, he was going too fact. I thought he was going into the station without opening the doors!! ;-(( He stopped just in the nick of time a foot or two from breaking anything ;-)) I should have bought a lotto ticket that day ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' you'uns,

I'm a little pressed for time this morning, as I have a lot to do today before I fish tomorrow…..I have to mow my weeds (again), clean up my boat and truck, top off the batteries, and get my tackle ready. I'm heading over to Norfork Lake, and will prolly scorch my buns off, as it's gonna be another hot one. It's 76 now, with no wind, lots of sunshine, and no clouds to block the sun….Everybody should be getting plenty of it all these days….But the good news is that it's supposed to rain starting tomorrow through Sunday…And with the heat building up, it's pretty dry, so we could use some moisture. Ya'll hold down the fort, don't let dawsonBob get too gnarly, cause the surf's up, and he might want to get a burrito at the In-N-Out, and go cruzin' down the beach, or on 77 Sunset Strip…You know how them people from California are….That' where the Beach Boys and Jan and Dean are from.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a grand mornin' t' yez all!

Good luck with the fishing, Rick. Say, I remember the Beach Boys and Jan and Dean. They were playing many a day when I was young. Don't know if you could understand them, 'cause they spoke Californian ;-)

It's another dreary overcast day today, with a projected high of 73.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's hot again. Supposed to be 94 today and not a cloud. Good time to pack the camper.
Have fun fishing Rick get some big ones. I really need a fishing trip.
Have a good afternoon all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Say, Bill, why don't you take a fishing trip. You know you want to ;-)

I have to confess that I've never done much fishing with a line, let alone been on a a fishing trip. I did a lot of spear fishing when I was young. Got a lot of fish, lobster, abalone, etc: sea food was a constant back then. Can't afford those things now. Maybe I should try fishing with a rod and reel?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Abalone! You're just being shellfish.

I've never fished in California, but I imagine that it would appeal to me. It seems I could fish in the ocean in the morning and then fish for trout in the mountains after lunch. I saw some nice waters when I went on a fire in the mount Shasta area and also Lake Tahoe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and cooler today. Actually it didn't quite hit 80 yesterday, 78 is all I saw. ;-)

If the surf is up, I'll stand shark watch for Dawsonbob ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep. Lots of abalone. When I was a kid, living on the coast, I spent almost all my time - when I wasn't playing sports or chasing girls (or studying) - in the ocean. When I got out of the service I worked as an abalone diver for a season before I went back to school.

You'd probably love fishing out here. Here in San Diego alone we have the Pacific ocean, of course, an whole bunch of lakes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! Thanks, Bob. Y' just never know when those nasty critters will attack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My brother in law lives near Ventura. I imagine we will get out to visit him and his wife at some point. He works for US fish and wildlife. He's been busy with the oil spill. They got married at big sur and we went out for that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Nice country up there. Been there many times.


----------



## Cricket

It looks like we're in for some cooler weather as the thunderstorms move back in….


----------



## dawsonbob

You'll get some relief for awhile, although it will still be humid. Still, any relief is better than none.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 55 and rain. Lot's of rain! Rained all night. I have lakes in my yard. They're so big I could fish in them. I'm glad I was able to mow the yard yesterday, it's supposed to rain for a week. We're getting the remnants of Hurricane Blanca like most of you guys. I think most of the country is feeling the effects of that misguided hurricane.

Well I went out to a couple of estate sales yesterday and found nothing of any importance. So, the trip was a bust except for the nice company of my wife. We made a partial day of it and had fun anyway.

After we came home, I mowed the yard as previously mentioned and worked in the shop for the remainder of the day. Got a couple of projects out of the way.

Well, I think it's time to mosey out to the shop and make a mess again. Y'all stay safe, and Rick, catch a mess for all of us.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all;

Not much to report around here. Last night, around 8 o'clock, I ordered a couple of featherboards and a glue-bot from Amazon. It's due to be delivered between 9 and 1 today. I find it amazing that, if you have a Prime account with Amazon, you can get free next day delivery. That is so cool.

It's grey and overcast here today, with a high of 72.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE are in onshore flow for sure. High overcast, probably burn off by noon. low 70s for sure. ..


----------



## dawsonbob

We are too, Bob. Around here we have May Grey and June Gloom. June Gloom usually lasts til about the fourth of July, when it turns into July Fry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are too, Bob. Around here we have May Grey and June Gloom. June Gloom usually lasts til about the fourth of July, when it turns into July Fry.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Getting too much onshore flow. Maybe it will burn off in time for sunset ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm getting too much, too. It was supposed to reach 72 today, with sun in the afternoon. So far it's only gotten up to 68 with grey skies. Be nice if it rained.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We are supposed to get 68. I doubt it hits more than 60-62.


----------



## dawsonbob

I can see a bright spot in the sky. I don't know if the sun's going to break through or not. So far, it's still only 68.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Contain your optimum, those spots can be deceiving ;-)

59, bright overcast without a noticeable or definable bright spot, but with a little blue patch off the the east. I'm betting we get a sunset today. Heck, its got until 9 PM to burn off ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I just went outside and looked: no blue patches anywhere. If it doesn't burn off by about 6, then it's not going to. Around here, the marine layer starts rolling back in about 7.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our Marine layer must come from the south. It doesn't get here until after dark usually.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yeah, come to think about it, it's usually after dark here, too. Although some days, like today, it never really burns off: that's why they call it June Gloom.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 55 here today with an overcast sky and mild winds. Supposed to rain again tonight and tomorrow.

Last night, around dusk, while watching TV, I happened to look outside at my neighbors garden and saw a deer munching away on their produce. I called my neighbor to let them know. I figured they would come out blasting over their head to shoo them out. But, they came out yelling and waving at them. My neighbor said that now that they have invaded their garden, they will be back. That was my highlight of my evening.

Worked out in my shop most of the day. I tried to paint one of my projects but got frustrated instead. The temp was too cold to keep the paint from running. I sanded the whole thing again so I could get a fresh start today.

I guess I'll go out and try it again. Stay safe everyone.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good Saturday morning, yall…..

I'm lazy again this morning, as I slept late after some needed rest from yesterday's fishing trip…..Got up at 5:00 a.m., had a few cups of joe, then got ready and went after my partner, who luckily just lives down the road from me about 2 miles…Loaded his gear in the boat, and headed Norfork Lake ( prolly only Bill will know where that's at).....Beautiful morning starting out with a light wind….Every spot I went to we caught at least one fish. ..And then the wind starting picking up, and the lake got a little rough…..By 10:30- 11:00 it started getting HOT….If we hadn't of had a breeze, it would have been scorching….at least we had a good cloud cover most of the morning….We managed to catch 11 fish, with only 3 keepers out of the bunch. We left by noon, as it was 92 degrees by then, and we were getting hungry…..So….that's my fishing report for yesterday….Thank you very much…

When I arose, it was 78 with a slight breeze, partly cloudy, and a good chance of rain for the next couple of days…High today will get up to 93, and about 70%+ humidity….Stay cool everyone, and beat the heat…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Around here, and what you just described, is typical for this area….We have mucho deer, armadillos, and all kind of wildlife that invade people's gardens. My wife tells me a lot of times about animals getting into customer's gardens. That's why I don't have one….Once they find it, they come back for more….People have to put up fences around the gardens to keep them out…..Deer are the worst culprits…..


----------



## dawsonbob

And a great mornin' to each and everyone;

Rick, at least you caught some fish, and had some fun, too.

Bob, did you get a sunset, or not? We didn't. It just stayed grey til it was black.

It's another grey, overcast day here, with a high of 72 expected.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you caught some fish Rick ;-)

It looked like there would be one from the looks of the high clouds catching the sun. WE have too many trees to the west to really see any sunsets unless we go looking for one ;'-)

I learned a valuable lesson yesterday! Never, ever question the weatherman!! It did get up to 68…........ Sunny and 76 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have to catch up later, but for now, good morning. It's about 70° and headed to 90 with a 50% for storms. We are at holiday world in their campground, Lake Rudolph. Getting ready for a fun day of amusement park and water park. Had a great meeting of 11 lumberjocks this weekend from as far away as eastern Canada. We had 5 others on video conference from Michigan, South Dakota and Louisiana. We will be here again tomorrow and then home on Tuesday. Have a good one guys. I'll read all the posts tonight.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 63 and drizzle with a mild breeze. It's going to be wet for the next few days.

Rick, I'm glad ur fishing trip was prosperous. It's awfully early though to get up and have some fun. LOL. I used to get up that early to go deer hunting in the UP of Michigan in the frigged Winter. I quit having that kind of fun cause I was using my vacation time on getting up earlier than I would for work, stumbling around in the dark looking for a place to stand and freeze for the next 6 hours in the snow waiting to see a deer. Not to mention the money I spent on prepping for the big hunt, ammo, gear and so on. I would wake up with the coffee water froze. You could use the bread as clay pigeons. I know fishing is relaxing, but it's only for some people. But I do like hearing the stories. I'm glad you enjoy it. My kind of fishing would be like they depict on the opening scene of the Andy Griffith show. Just grab a pole and walk to the nearest lake or creek and drop a line.

Also, the deer around here are the same where you are. I knew they would get into a garden when they found it. It was just funny watching my neighbor shoo them off. I have found deer prints in my garden but no problems yet. Got to get a fence if the garden works out.

Well, enough for now, time to make sawdust. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late morning to all,

Thanks for the well-wishing guys on the fishing….Yep, it's always fun when you can get out in nature, and just enjoy the day with a good friend and fishing partner….We're looking at going about Wednesday again if the weather holds. But right now it's not looking too good for the rest of the week. In fact, I got up to an overcast, very dark, and cloudy morning with rain….It's raining now. It was 76 eariler, with about 72% humidity….Here at 11:35 it's 78, and same huimidity….It's supposed to rain and storm all day today, and into next week…So, I'll have to see what develops on the weather to dictate my hitting the lake….

Don…..I only get up that early this time of year to beat the heat, and get in a few hours on the water…Cause by 11- 12:00 it's usually a scorcher…Like your deer hunting, you've just got to man-up and do it…..If I can be on the water by 6:30-7:00 a.m., then it's tolerable for a few hours…..

Bill….Hope you and the family are having fun camping and vacationing. Let us know how it went when you get back, and have more time for details….lol. Getting close to dinner time, so I'm outta here for now….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning;

Bill, hope you have a lot of fun on your vacation.

Bob, we often have gorgeous sunsets over the ocean. When it's overcast, like yesterday, then nothing.

It's overcast again here today, with a projected high of 75. I don't think it will get that high.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Another fine morning to all,

I had to dig deep this morning, as our thread was buried on the bottom of the 3rd page…..But, not a lot of change to report….It's already hot, and 80 degrees here at 9:00…..Quite a bit of sun and clouds mixed, with a nice breeze. It rained off and on nearly all day yesterday, and supposed to do the same thing again today, and for the next several days….Rain and thunderstorms forecast all week….The high will be around 90….again.. That's typical for the summer pattern. 
I think I mentioned in several post back up the way that I had a wood job to start. One of my people that I do some projects for wants me to build a couple of plaques, or backer boards for a set of deer antlers. After some research, I'm ready to start….He's in no hurry for them, and I can take my time on the build.. I'll try to post a pix of them when I'm done. One thing I'm debating…I'm going to finish the plaques with poly, but here's a question for you guys: Should I put a finish on the horns as well..? I think it would look good myself, but other opinions are wanted, too…yea or nay.?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, we often have gorgeous sunsets over the ocean. When it s overcast, like yesterday, then nothing.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Clear blue sky like we had yesterday doesn't generate them either.

Rick, I would leave the antlers natural.

Going to 85 today, up from 76-78 yesterday. Then back into the 70s for the rest of the week.

Saw on the news where the Park Service wants to bring 2 dozen grizzlies to the North Cascades. I know people who have seen them as far south as Mt Rainier 25 years ago. If we get a good population of them going, that will thin out the tree hugger, hiker and huckleberry picker populations;-( Everyone freaks when a blackie wanders into a suburb looking for a garbage can lunch or especially wandering around a school. If they get 1200 pound grizz wandering around, they will have something to freak about. Especially an old boar who has lost its teeth ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Aye, and I'm hopin' it's a fine mornin' fer yez all;

Yesterday afternoon the sun broke through for a short while: first time in days. Today, it's already out and headed for 76 degrees. That's a nice day.

Looking at the weather map, it looks like you guys are going to catch some rain for the next few days.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's 80 out today with cloudy sky's. It's not as muggy today as it was yesterday but, still muggy just the same. It's hard to work in the shop when it's this muggy. I finally had to put shorts on cause my trousers were sticking to my legs.

Rick, I get the reason now why you're going out so early in the AM. I forgot where you're at, in the south where it is hotter than it is here. Makes sense going out early to beat the heat. My dad lived in Florida and used to go out early in the morning to his job to beat the heat then he was home in the early afternoon napping in the Air.

Not much to report here other than I started a new project. I tried to do some painting in the shop yesterday morning on a project I've been trying to get done. You just can't get a good paint job on projects when it's muggy. So, quit and went on to my next project. I had to mill up some cherry yesterday and went to mill up some maple and found I was out. So, it's off to town tomorrow to get some.

Last night my wife's phone quit working for her. So, this morning we had to travel 1.5 hours south to the next BIG town to get her a new one. They don't have any stores with that capability around here. So, most of my morning was shot except with being with my wife which always a pleasure.

Well, I need to get back to doing something. I just wanted to check in this afternoon since I couldn't do it this morning. So, stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh. Monday completely kicked my butt today!

I haven't even been outside yet today!

It is currently 88 degrees with a heat index of 97.

Yesterday we got some amazing rain that really came down!


----------



## dawsonbob

If I were you, Cricket, I'd stay inside. That's too hot, with too much humidity.

It got up to 79 here today. It was only supposed to hit 75.


----------



## Cricket

> If I were you, Cricket, I d stay inside. That s too hot, with too much humidity.
> 
> It got up to 79 here today. It was only supposed to hit 75.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I am in a step challenge (walking) so I have to go out there eventually, but maybe I'll just do my walking in the air conditioned gym tonight. LOLOL


----------



## dawsonbob

Take it from old Doctor Bobby: air conditioned gyms are the place to be. We don't want to lose you to heat exhaustion.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and NOT raining for a change. But, it won't be for long, Tropical Bill will soon make his presence known. You first Texas (Cricket), hang on to your life raft cause another round of wet weather is coming your way. I can't help but wonder, when I was down in the Rio Grande Valley, everyone was crying for water. Even the dew at night would have been welcome. Now, there's water everywhere!

Well, this should be short cause I'm going for lumber this morning to help me with my current project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Here's to a wonderful morning for everyone!

It's overcast at the moment, but it's supposed to clear up, and reach a high of 78.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another pleasant dry day shaping up in WW. Tractor part came yesterday. I 'll see if I can get it started today ;-) Need to finishing washing the 5th wheel before we take it out half dirty ;-( I wonder how I found time to work before retirement?


----------



## darinS

67 right now heading to 74. 40% chance of rain here. We don't have to worry much about tropical storms up here in the north country. To those that might be hit by the storm, stay safe. To everyone else, enjoy your day.

Carry on.


----------



## Redoak49

I want to stop raining in the upper midwest…..had another 2" downpour yesterday. My grass is knee high and I will need a machete to cut it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Goats, Redoak. Goats are the answer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, good morning all. Got home about 4 yesterday in the rain. It quit raining long enough for us to unpack the camper, then it really let loose. I'm sure we got at least 2 inches last night. As many know, my namesake is supposed to give us even more rain the next few days. I may get from 4-8" by Saturday. My grass is as high as an elephants eye and it's not even the 4th of July. Maybe I'll let my goats out to eat it, because it won't be seeing my mower any time soon. It's about 73° out there and headed to 80 with heavy thunderstorms.
Had a nice vacation. Brought home some nice things from other Ljs. Got some box elder wood with flame figure, a nice piece of mahogany and some curly maple, and some nice slabs of walnut to make a live edge table, plus a piece of mystery wood. Nobody knows what it is.
Gonna go out to the shop and think. BRB.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a happy Wednesday to everyone:

Bill, it sounds like you had a good trip. How high is your corn for the 4th of July?

Here it'll be 77 today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

72 in WW today. Beautiful day for the Pacific NW this time of year ;-)

Bill, Too bad about your tall grass and endless rain. Sounds like it is too wet for corn this year ;-(


----------



## Cricket

We catching the edge of Bill.

Just a good old fashion thunderstorm and more flash flood warnings.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi everyone,
I envy the 78° that Bob in WW is having … Today it's 112° with a humidity of 10% so it's a dry heat …. But it's still hot! Even if it is a dry heat.
I've been puttering in the shop a bit, making some more keepsake boxes … and of course shop fixtures.
Yep it's hot here right now, but this winter when its 78°here and snowing there, I will think kind thoughts of you.
Oh yeah, the shop as well as the house are air conditioned … We run it for about three months. 
The pool water temp runs about 85° this time of the year, just right for that late night dip …


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi everyone,
I envy the 78° that Bob in WW is having … Today it's 112° with a humidity of 10% so it's a dry heat …. But it's still hot! Even if it is a dry heat.
I've been puttering in the shop a bit, making some more keepsake boxes … and of course shop fixtures.
Yep it's hot here right now, but this winter when its 78°here and snowing there, I will think kind thoughts of you.
Oh yeah, the shop as well as the house are air conditioned … We run it for about three months. 
The pool water temp runs about 85° this time of the year, just right for that late night dip …


----------



## Grumpymike

Sorry for the double post … I guess I don't know how to get rid of it …


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, it looks like it's raining hard, but the birdies have a place to stay dry. I always like your photos: HDRI?

Grumpymike, that's way, way too hot for an old codger like me. I'll stay here along the coast where it's cooler.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, it looks like it s raining hard, but the birdies have a place to stay dry. I always like your photos: HDRI?
> 
> Grumpymike, that s way, way too hot for an old codger like me. I ll stay here along the coast where it s cooler.
> 
> - dawsonbob


That shot is actually an iPhone shot. I love playing with my iPhone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a very pleasant 71 degrees outside with a slight breeze and mostly sunny. The last couple of days have been quite nice so the ground is drying up. However, there is a slight chance of rain in the forecast for today.

Hey FF Bill, you made the top 3 for today, yea! Good job on ur project. Did you make that after you got home from your vacation?

I was finally able to go get some maple yesterday. I bought it for a $1.00 a bd. foot planed. The guy that sold it to me has tons of it. He has sell it cheap cause he can't compete with the Amish. He was telling me that there are over 50 sawmills in the town north of me that are Amish owned. No wonder lumber is so cheap.

I finished up another bird house yesterday for my kid. I'll get the hang of it yet. I think it looks terrible but, he likes it. And, I like making them, so one day I'll get good at it.

Ok guys, stay dry and stay safe and we'll talk again over another cup of coffee.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood nuts,

I've finally had a chance to do a little posting…Don't think I have since this past Monday. Tuesday, me and my wife drove up to Branson, Mo for pretty much the day and evening. She needed to go to a beauty supply warehouse and pick up some products that she can't get at the other products store (Sallys Beauty Supply), so we took off that morning and made a day of it. So, after doing that, we had dinner at Cracker Barrel, then went to the "big orange mall" (that's what I call it) out North of town…There are so many stores in that place, it'll wear you out going to them.

Then we went to a mattinee country music show, which was pretty bad and costly….More looking around the town, then had supper at Bob Evans, and headed home….I was wore plum out, and had to get home to get my boat and tackle ready to hit the lake Wednesday morning. I had to get up at 5:00 a.m…..again, pick up my partner on the way to the lake, and was on the water by 7:00 a.m…..it was very cloudy, overcast with threats of rain, but it never did rain. We fished till around 1:00 p.m., and we caught 21 fish, with 4 nice keeper smallmouth and Kentuckys. Got home, parked the rig, showered, and hit the rack…I sleot for 4 hours…I guess I needed the rest.. Ever fiber of my being hurt….I getting too old for this stuff..Had some supper, and it started raining…hard…And this morning as I type this, it's still raining hard…..Dark ominous clouds, and 70 degrees with a light wind. Will prolly rain the next 2-3 days from the reminents of Bill, I guess….So this morning I'm gonna sluff off, then go eat dinner with all my fishing buds in town about noon, and then hit the rack for another needed nap….
It sounds like most of us are getting rain, some getting hot, dry weather, and some just having a mild day…So…...that's it for me for now.keep on keeping on, and I'll catch you on the thread…I need more coffee now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas and cricket. Guess what…..it's raining. I was supposed to go to task force training on Friday, but that got cancelled due to the threat of flooding. I have to be at work.
Don, I made that yesterday afternoon. Didn't take too long. The finish is just a coat of wiped on shellac and then some paste wax. The finish process took about 15 minutes.
With so many saw mills, the trees should be worried. At least you get some nice wood for a good price.
Rick, sounds like a nice little fishing trip. 
Ok, stay dry if you can.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I guess WW is the only dry place reporting ;-))


----------



## Cricket

We had some high water rescues going on yesterday.
http://www.kens5.com/story/news/2015/06/17/caught-on-camera-safd-makes-dramatic-high-water-rescue/28906861/

We will see what today brings…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, ladies and gentlemen;

Cricket, that looked kinda like HDRI to me, but sometimes an overcast sky can have a similar effect. Still a nice shot though. I saw the weather page this morning, and it looks like you're going to get walloped again today. Stay safe.

Don, good catch on the maple. It's not that cheap out here.

Rick, I wondered where you were. Should have known you 'went fishin'.

Now that's a quick project, Bill. Came out really nice.

Bob, it's dry down here, too, sad to say.

Sunny and 80 degrees here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I wish I could send all this rain your way. You'd think I could since it's my storm.


----------



## darinS

You're not the only one dry right now Bob. It's 64 and cloudy here. Been raining in the evenings here the past couple days, but nothing like the people in Bill's way. Dang it Bill M., be NICE to those poor people.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, you don't need to send all of it our way - an inch or two would do. It's your namesake storm, so I feel that you should have certain rights and privileges ;-)

darin, at least you're getting rain in the evenings. Here? Nothing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's still raining, and has been on and off ( more on than off) all day and will continue into the night…No thunder or lightening yet….Just a steady downpour of the wet stuff….Supper time….I'm outta here…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all woodrats,

It's the same song…..second verse….Got up to rain and a few rumbles of thunder….Will it ever let up, you ask? I think after today, it'll prolly quit for a while, and tomorrow's forecast, and the next few days, or several more days after that, it's gonna turn really hot and humid…..The lows in the high 70's, and the highs in the low to mid 90's….so it's about all over for a good spell. It's 71 now, with cloudy, overcast skies, and a slight breeze….it's hard to tell what the high for today is, with the rain going on and off till tonight….Your guess is as good as mine…..

Bill….. This is all your fault…Did the weather center call and ask you if it was alright for them to name Bill after you? If we ever have a Hurricane Rick, we're all in trouble….It'll be fierce…)... At least me, you, and Cricket are getting our fair share of moisture….Poor dawsonBob is high and dry…You know how them Californians are….give 'em an inch and…...'nuff said…..... Here it comes again….Anyone have any goats they can lend me..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone;

Rick, I appreciate the thought. Your heart's in the right place, even if the rain isn't.

82 and sunny here today, folks.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gal,

What can I say…? It's now turning hot and dry, I think…Not a lot going on here. I've got a little shop work to do, but nothing major…Gonna build a bait hanger for most of my bags of plastics that I fish with. Nothing fancy, but will serve the purpose….I'll mount 1/4" peg board and trim it with 1 1/4" trim. Just a place to hang my baits, and grab a bag when needed….It's 74 now, with plenty of hot sun, no wind, and no clouds….Getting up to 91 today….It's gonna be a scorcher out for many days to come….Everyone stay cool, if possible…I will till Wed. when I fish again….HOT..If I can remember, I'll post a pix of the project on here for all you outdoor types…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

And a wonderful morning to all of you;

Not much worth reporting here. Got in a new Dremel tool. The last one vanished, some how.

Yesterday was supposed to be 82, but it actually got up to 88. Today is supposed to be 79. We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Not raining today, but the river is still rising slowly. We're expecting moderate flooding in our area. Mostly I just have to monitor the water level every four hours. Hopefully it won't rise enough to warrant any other action. It is hot out there.
Stay cool guys.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cool, cool. Cool cool's the word.


----------



## Bonka

I am staying out of the shop. The high today was +110f with the heat index @ 116f. We have had no rain since I don't know when. Orange Park, Fl. a bedroom of Jacksonville.


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad to see you here, Jerry. I think you might be the only correspondent from that area.

Seems to be either hot or flooding everywhere.


----------



## Grumpymike

Whew, I think the yard work is done for this summer, it's cooled down 110° outside and even with 3% relative humidity, that's still hot!
Your heat index will say something like 82° feels like 88° …. Our heat index will say 110° Feels like 107° …. And that is a serious heat warning.

I've been in the shop most of the day with the air blowing a comfortable 79° … Whipped out a keepsake box today, but now I need to finish it with out the Shellac boiling.

Hope that Cricket keeps the feet dry.

Bob in WW I know that your toes are grown together I grew up in WW … Kirkland - Woodinville.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 68 with a high of 77 today. It's partly cloudy with a light breeze.

Happy Fathers day to all you daddy's out there in splinter land. I hope all your children remember you on this day and everyday.

I lost my father in 2009 and we had a memorial service for him. I think of him everyday I'm in my shop. He was a (very) rough carpenter for most of his life. In his later years he became a finish carpenter so it would be easier on himself. He had a good vision for things. Something I never got from him. I'm more of a furniture maker of sorts and take my time making precise cuts. When he cut something, it was "let it fly". So, when he and I would get together, our woodworking personalities would clash and we would bicker at each other. But, it would be a friendly bicker and we would laugh at each other. I miss those times! The reason I tell you this is because he was cremated years ago and my step mother kept his cremains with her until she passed recently. We had her memorial service yesterday and it was like having my dad's memorial service all over again because we buried both of their cremains together. It was hard enough the first time let alone a second time. Fathers day is a special day for all you dads. He would enjoy this site, it he could turn on the computer!

I'm heading out to the shop to think of dad.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all yall,

What can I say…? It's a repeat of the last couple of days….No rain, but cloudy and now it's getting warmer…It's 80 degrees with a high expected of 94…..Whew….!! And the humidity is way up there, too….Even the birds and animals are avoiding the heat during the day….They come in to feed early and late in the day…..Then like us, they hide where it's cool. And I'm hitting the lake again about Tuesday or Wednesday….Get there at 6:00 a.m., and leave by 11:00-12:00 noon….By that time, it'll be a scorcher….The sun reflecting off of the water will get you w/o s.t. lotion….

Everyone stay cool as you can now that this is the official first day of summer….Like that really makes a difference….And to all you happy pappy's…have a nice day…Maybe the little women will whip up a nice meal for us…

Gerald Thompson…..We all welcome you to the weather report topic….We talk about this and that, so whatever strikes your fancy, join in….Keep us updated on the weather in your neck of the woods….Just no p&r….

We all seem to fancy what's going on around the country…It's interesting to hear about different places….Like dawsonBob said, you might be the first from Florida, so welcome…..You signed as Jerry, so we'll call you that…


----------



## dawsonbob

And a fine Sunday mornin' to you all;

It's projected to get to 78 and sunny today, and I believe it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 71 and sunny today. However, the weather forecast for later this afternoon is supposed to be severe thunderstorms with high winds and hail. Slight chance of tornado activity. E-gads! I hate storms!

Feeling a bit better today, not so melancholy. I did some work in the shop yesterday, but not much. Perhaps 3 hours of work. My wife and I went visiting friends, then came home and watched golf for the rest of the day. I'm not so sure about that golf course they played on this past weekend. The fairways were okay but, the greens were unforgiving.

FF Bill, I just saw your next project on LJ. Look up today's projects and you will find a Fire Truck Bed. This would be the perfect project for your son. Check it out.

Gotta go get ready for the storms. 
Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone;

It's a nice, bright, day here now. There was some fog along the coast earlier, but it's cleared up now. High today should be 77.

No storms.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late morning, and nearly afternoon to all,

I got a late start posting this morning, cause I was trying to get my weeds mowed, weedeated, and blown… it's already 88 outside, and I was sweating like a mongrial hound when I got through….Damn….I thought I was back in the Nam the way I was leaking….Showered, cleaned, and ready for dinner….I hope everyone had a nice weekend, and all you daddys out there got to spend some time with family and/or friends….Nothing special here, as all our family is somewhere else…My wife made me a nice liver and onions supper, and she had a steak, since she hates liver….(.....High today will be about 93, so stay cool if your're where it's hot…...Later guys and gal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Got my grass cut down this morning finally. It was about 12" tall. Still very wet out there, but I had to get it done today. Why? Because I'm gonna go fishing tomorrow. Dad, Liam and I are going to a little lake about 45 minutes away. Nothing special, but there's some bass, crappiebluegills and red ears in there. Dad won't use worms, but my son will, so he was digging up some worms this afternoon.

Don, I'll check out that bed. Maybe someday. Problem right now is that my boys share a room with bunk beds.


----------



## darinS

72 right now heading to 84. Not much happening here. Put up a post and new mailbox. About the closest I got to woodworking.

Did have a nice dinner last night though. Grilled steak with homemade apricot bbq sauce, twice baked potatoes, and a wedge salad with homemade bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the mornin' to you all;

Had to hunt down this thread on page 6. The weather must be pretty bad for you guys to not check in.

Have to make some repairs this morning. It's amazing the things that tenants will do to a place.

78 and sunny here today, with a very good chance of dark later tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you woodnuts,

Bob, I've also had to look up the thread before….But, it's summer, and I guess we are all a little busy, especially with outdoor activities…..I've gotten a little lax in my posting, also, as I'm fishing now, yardwork, going out of town, etc. But….we also don't want to let the thread get really far behind either….if possible…...When the weather is like this, I suspect there's not a whole lot to report on, as it stays pretty much the same everywhere, except maybe when someone gets rain and thunderstorms…..Right now that ain't happening around here….It's 93 right now, and headed to 95-6, so not much change…I'm headed to the lake in the morning about 6:00 a.m. to pick up my partner and try to get in some catching before it gets too hot. I figure by noon, we'll be done, and heading home…High predicted to be 97 tomorrow, so yep, we'll be done by then….Been cleaning up my rig this morning, then dinner….That's why I'm late with my post, and in a few…. a short nap…Stay cool everyone….


----------



## Bonka

My friend, Bubba, said it was so hot out on his farm that all of his field corn popped. His mule, thinking it was snow, froze to death.
Now you know you can trust Ol' Bubba.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yup. Ah done heard tell that Ol' Bubba knew what he was talkin' 'bout.

Why, I recollect this one time…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, weather watchers;

Well, we're back on page 6 again this morning.

77 and sunny today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 68 this morning with a high today of 78.

I haven't been on here lately cause the wife and I had a couple of doctor appointments. It's been a whirlwind the last couple of days. First of all, Monday night got a little exciting around here, especially in the lower part of Michigan. Had some bad thunderstorms roll through with some tornado's. We just got some hard rain up where I live, but southern Michigan got hit pretty good. One town got tore up pretty good. Fortunately, they didn't hit around any of our kids.

The next morning, we took off for that area for the doctors and just got home late last night. It's so good to be home and sleep in your own bed. We had a murder suspect running around our area last night. I slept so hard, he could have came in and beat me silly and I wouldn't have felt a thing. LOL. Anyway, today we are back to normal and I'm glad. Those road trips wear me out.

Gerald, that's a cute little saying about Bubba. I gotta try to remember that.

FF Bill, you're right, that bed thing would pose a problem if you had two boys in the same room. Perhaps you can propose a theme with that type of bed. Anyway, it was worth a shot.

OK guys and gals, it's off to the shop to make some saw dust. Stay safe.
Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning wood rats,

It's about 80 degrees now with plenty of sun, and whispy clouds….It's also very humid, as it's supposed to be in June here in the Ozarks….No wind, and the high is expected to be about 96….I'm staying indoors today…!!!
I picked up my partner yesterday morning at 6:00 a.m., and it was so foggy you couldn't hardly see a 1/4 mile. Going through Mt. Home to Norfork Lake, the light traffic was very slow due to the fog, but we hit the lake by 6:30, and the fog was not bad on the water, so I made a long run to my first hole….Being Wednesday, hardly any boats on the water, which is the way I like it….Fished spot after spot…..no bites…no fish…Then I remembered the lake had risen 2 more feet…The fish were screwed up again….No wind, and it was like fishing the Dead Sea….terrible.. But by 11:00 we were beginning to melt it was so hot, but then a slight breeze popped up, which helped cool us down a tad, but still very warm…No fish…So hot, we pulled out at noon, and headed home…No bites…no fish…Oh yea….and a very high barrometric pressure of 30.09….that killed us, too…Prolly won't go again till after the 4th sometimes…I'm hoping for a little cool-down…...You guys and gals stay cool as you can…It's hot..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all;

Not much happening around here. Got to make a couple of drawers, the work on a cabinet. That's about it.

It's 76 and sunny here today.


----------



## Grumpymike

AAhhh, It's cooled down to 93° today. 
Out in the shop putting the finishing touches on a keepsake box and a couple of other projects today.
Oh yeah, like most days it's mostly clear and sunny with a few whispy clouds.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, that;s way too hot for this old codger. I'll leave that to those of you who like that kind of heat.

Enjoy.


----------



## darinS

74 headed to 77 today. Supposed to be 100 Monday. Can't say I'm looking forward to that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. I've been busy too. Had to get the grass cut the other day. It was over a foot tall. Raked up some and fed to the goats. Yesterday took my oldest (8) to get 2 teeth pulled. He needs 7 more Putin the next month in preparation for braces. He's got too many big boy teeth in his little boy mouth. Working today and very busy with inspecting apartments and fireworks stands. I hate July. The good news is I have someone covering for me so I can go buy grizzly drum sander off a guy for $300. Hope to have pictures later. We want fishing on Tuesday with my dad and did ok. Nice bass, quite a few small crappie and some big blue gill. One big shad.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning weather watchers;

Bill, it looks like a good time. The boys will always remember an outing like that.

I'm off to the VA this morning. Temp around here should be 76. Oh, and sunny, too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Bob. He did pretty good for being in the boat for 6 hours.
Only going to 78 today, but with thunderstorms. Tomorrow though, 78° and partly cloudy with a low of 57. Wow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 67 heading to 73 today with bright sky's overhead. It's so nice, we have had the windows open all day and night. The bad thing is, we hear those pesky black birds and squirrels chattering at each other in the wee hours of the morning. We put corn out for the squirrels and they fight for the corn.

Worked in the shop all day on a couple of projects. I'm getting closer to finishing them up, but the yard work keeps getting in the way. I'm never happy with the way my shop is laid out, so I changed a few things in my shop yesterday too.

FF Bill, nice picture of you and your son. Do as much as you can with your kids, they grow up way to fast.

Well, I'm getting outta here and head'n to the shop or yard whichever comes first. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you woodnuts,

Got up to a cloudy, very overcast morning while sitting in the sunroom having my morning java, and watching the birds and squirrels…...It is 78 now, with a good possibility of rain later on…High should be close to 90…???

dawsonBob…...I hope you are feeling ok, and the trip to the VA is just for a checkup…I hope it's nothing serious, so keep us informed on the outcome….Any news yet on the new valve replacement..?

Bill…....You and your son caught better fish than I did on my last outing Wednesday…I taught my son to fish when he was young also….Taught him how to use an open-faced bait casting reel, how to worm fish, etc. He's 46

now, and loves that bass fishing….He says he's better than the "old man" catching fish….I believe him….!!

Don…..There ain't no sleeping with the windows open around here….Last night at 10:40 it was 80 degrees, and high humidity….So that's out for sure….Besides like you, the birds and such would drive you nuts trying to sleep…So that's out..!! Remember what we talked about, Don….Whichever one you decide to do first, the other will be there….shop work or yard….And yep, I constantly swap things around in my shop, also….I think we all do…Satisfaction is never gained by having it only one way…..lol…..Heck, I even change the furniture around in my house ….....!!! Have a good day all…I'm off to see if I can find a ramp to put my boat in around the lake….We are 25 ft. above normal pool…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang….it just turned so dark and black, that my motion dector lights came on….It is thundering, lightening, and raining to beat the band…..Kinda scary looking out….


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I'm back from the VA. It was just consultation with my pulmonary doc. No, nothing new on the valve replacement. I need to get on the horn and bug them again, 'cause I really do need to have it done.

Sounds like you're having some scary weather: glad it's not here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I intend to. We already do a lot, but I gotta get them really interested in fishing so I can take them canoeing and fishing in Canada. I told Liam I was going to put a canoe in our pond so I can teach him to paddle. He's excited about that.
Rick, the picture doesn't look very big, but that's one of the biggest large mouth I've ever caught. Liam is holding a shad.
I need to rearrange my shop too. Last night I picked up this for $300. It's a grizzly 18/36 drum sander only 5 years old.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Glad it wasn't anything serious about going to the VA, and only a consultation….Keep on them about the new valve…I know how the VA operates, and so do you….Go in there and pull a drill instructor act on them….lol..
Yep….it's pretty nasty around here right now…Hope nothing develops out of it….That always makes me a little nervous when it gets this way….I expect to hear the sirens go off any minute…..

Bill,

You've got to teach them while they're young…Raise them up just like you would a puppy….Make 'em pee outside in nature..lol….And….that's a pretty good fish you caught….Looks to be about a 2 1/2- 3 lber….Also…..good score on the drum sander. I've been intending to snag one for some time, but haven't yet….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back from the Tree Farm. First time out this year. Had to cut our way in ;-(( I'll post some pics when I get them down loaded.

Sun, sun and more sun here in WW. Water is all evaporating ;-)) Mid 80s today. Supposed to be in the 90s this weekend. The all time record high here is 100 a few years ago.



> Bob in WW I know that your toes are grown together I grew up in WW … Kirkland - Woodinville.
> - Grumpymike


Mike, I got people toes. I was raised in Southern Idaho. Mine just get all wrinkly. My wife doesn't have that problem. She has genuine WW web feet. ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 62 and cloudy this morning with a high of 73 again today. Great working weather.

I like reading you guys comments, today's hits home. It reminds me of my dad. "Make 'em pee outside in nature..lol" So True!

I got lots done yesterday, even found time to visit with my neighbor (twice). All in all, it was a good day yesterday.

FF Bill, What a nice sander! I'm envious! You scored well. Can't wait to see a picture of it in action. Oh Yea, I used to do a lot with my son when he was younger, but he grew up and got married and we don't do much together anymore. I just see pictures of him on facebook. He's busy with his wife and friends.

Well, it's off to the shop. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weather turned nice again. It's about 65 this morning with clouds, but clouds will mostly clear out and head to 78°. Highs all week in the 80's.
My boys and I are no stranger to peeing outdoors. It's how I grew up out here in the country, to save water. Now my sister on the other hand…..
Don I hope to have this thing running on Monday unless my sandpaper comes today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning yall,

It is a nice cool morning here in the mountains….The storm yesterday ushered in a cool front for a day or so.. It is 70 now, with a high of 82 today….Lots of heavy clouds w/ some sun breaking through every now and then….We're supposed to have a low of 60 in the morning….that's hard to believe for this time of year, but it happens sometimes.

Bob (WW),

Glad you had a good trip to the Tree Farm….You must have a good grove to have to cut your way through….Were you there to clear the land, or what ? Be sure and post some pics of your excursion…

Don,

From where I sit, you're weather sounds mighty pleasant for late June….I'd take that kind all day long here…it sounds like you got quite a bit done yesterday, and had a productive day, and visiting neighbors…I don't have any neighbors close to me (that's just the way I like it)....that I want to visit….They're all from Chicago….lol.

Bill,

Our weather always seems pretty close together, but since you're prolly only 4-5 hours from me, that makes sense…I've always been an outdoor person ever since I was young…Still am to a certain extent.. I still try, but as I get older, it gets a little harder….But I'm the type that says "never say never"....Only when I croak will it be over…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Rick, our weather is usually just a few degrees cooler than yours and in the summer most of our weather comes from the southwest so you get it first. The only thing that keeps me out of the woods this time of year is ticks. I love to be in the woods in the winter. Even the ticks didn't stop me when I was a kid. Grandma just picked them off every night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, woodaholics;

Sounds like all of you are having good weather for a change.

It's not too bad here today. A little overcast, with a high of 79.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all;

Hello? Anyone here?

It's overcast here again, with a high of 79.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> 
> Glad you had a good trip to the Tree Farm….You must have a good grove to have to cut your way through….Were you there to clear the land, or what ? Be sure and post some pics of your excursion…
> 
> - Rick Dennington


We were out just getting away from it all ;-) Kids and granddaughter were riding their quads.

Down trees across the road. I could drive under the high ones but the 5th wheel couldn't make it.

Went to a shooting match yesterday. didn't win first, but wasn't last either ;-)

Near 90 with clouds and thunder storms predicted. No thunder yet, but a little rain. On the forecast last night they said it would be too hot for the rain to reach the ground. It would evaporate before it made it ;-)) ;-)) I doubted that one big time ! I got news for them, the ground got wet this AM ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

At least someone who needs it is getting some rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Great day here. A few happy clouds and about 80° With a light breeze. Turned off the AC.
Just put some casters on my sander stand and now I'm gonna work on getting some sand paper in it and adjust the tracking on the conveyor.


----------



## Bonka

Right now it is raining cats and dogs with thunder and lightning. Orange Park, Fl


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At least someone who needs it is getting some rain.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Unfortunately, it is not enough to make any difference. We have a statewide outdoor burning ban. The 4th could be exciting ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Jerry, usually a lot of other people get a lot of rain. Today, you're about the only one (except for on the West coast where Bob WW is getting a little).

Bob, every little bit helps. At least that's what they keep telling us. Yep, a dry 4th can be exciting. You can bet that some yahoo will set fire to something.

Here in San Diego we had some fog overnight. That's all the moisture we're getting for awhile, I think.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood chucks,
Now my weather report: it was 75 this morning when I started trying to do this, with bright sun, no clouds, no wind, humidity was 45 percent, and the barometer was 30.06…. It's 5:49 now, and 85 degrees.. It's taken me all this time to report.. So…. I may not be able to get on our thread till I find out more, or use my pad..I'll keep you all posted on the outcome…

Well… I think my putter has kicked the bucket… I tried to post this morning, but no go, and do other things on it too. I first thought it was the IP but it wasn't. It was jumping, kicking, and flickering. The mouse wouldn't work good, so I put new batteries in the mouse, the keyboard, and did a connect to sync both…nada… So I ran a systems check..nope… Then tried a full restore and expanded restore… nothing.. still acting up.. just got done running a full virus scan and system check… again… no different. So I'm posting on my iPad.. Looks like a new 'putter in the works.


----------



## Bonka

It has now settled in for a long slow rain. So far about 2". This will be good for all the watermelons that are from about 40 lbs. on down to I don't know.
I invented a fertilizer for my melons but it was too good. I had to run to pick 'em.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, out here on the Oregon high desert where nature favors no man, its 102. I'm not doing anything but sitting in the house with a cold beer. To Damn hot to do anything else !!! Fishing don't even sound like fun !!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood chucks,
Now my weather report: it was 75 this morning when I started trying to do this, with bright sun, no clouds, no wind, humidity was 45 percent, and the barometer was 30.06…. It's 5:49 now, and 85 degrees.. It's taken me all this time to report.. So…. I may not be able to get on our thread till I find out more, or use my pad..I'll keep you all posted on the outcome…

Well… I think my putter has kicked the bucket… I tried to post this morning, but no go, and do other things on it too. I first thought it was the IP but it wasn't. It was jumping, kicking, and flickering. The mouse wouldn't work good, so I put new batteries in the mouse, the keyboard, and did a connect to sync both…nada… So I ran a systems check..nope… Then tried a full restore and expanded restore… nothing.. still acting up.. just got done running a full virus scan and system check… again… no different. So I'm posting on my iPad.. Looks like a new 'putter in the works.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Did you think of deleting the operating system and reloading it? My kid, pro computer jock, says they fill up with compounding errors after a while.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Well…. It's official… I think my desk top 'outer has blown a gasket.. I can do a few things on it, but can't type anything. Certain operations won't work, and no response on most things.. I'm feared it's a goner.!! Messed with it till 1:00 a.m., and even tried what Bob(WW) son said to do about deleting the o.s…...nothing.. So, I'm on the pad again.

It was 70 earlier, w/ plenty of sun, and some clouds are moving in now with a nice breeze. Should get to about 88-90 . If anyone has any ideas to fix this problem, hollow..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jerry,

Sounds like you've got the right ingredients for growing big melons. On our farm in Texas. We had good sandy ground to grow ours.. We grew some that went 50-60 lbs. good cant elopes, too. We had to keep the Mexican cotton choppers run off from getting them….!!!!

BurlyBob,

Stay out of that heat.. 102 is hot, I don't care who you are…lol. Stay cool, and drink the Koolaid..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, you happy woodsters;

79 and overcast here again today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. I thought I posted here earlier this morning about how nice the weather is, sun shining, not hot, not raining, birds singing, but apparently I didn't. Right now I don't have time to tell you all that stuff. I'm too busy taking my new sander down to the frame so I can replace a few parts. What a pain.
Have a good one!


----------



## dawsonbob

The important words there being "new sander." When you get a score like that, it's probably worth a little elbow grease. Nice day for it, anyway.


----------



## darinS

86 right now on its way to 101. I'd like to be with BurlyBob on the beer part, but they tend to frown upon that here at work, darn it!!


----------



## dawsonbob

I think Burly Bob has the right attitude about a number of things.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good evening Woodchucks, It was sunny and 87 today. A little on shore flow tomorrow for early clouds then a couple degrees cooler than today.

Sorry that fix didn't do you any good Rick. My wife is starting up a new computer. What a pain in the @$$ !! Too bad they can't get touch screens that do what you want them to do. May as well forget it and just use the mouse ;-(( Even the tech guy at Best Buy said that. He hates them too ;-))

Our grandson toured Boston today. He said they mentioned Mary Chilton my 9th ggmother on the tour ;-) He didn't say if it was a good, bad or indifferent comment ;-) He's off to Plymouth tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 68 and partly cloudy with a forecast of 72 and rain possible.

Yes Rick, it has been quite comfortable here in Michigan this month. It appears that the Jet Stream has dropped down to the point it usually is during the winter months and is bringing all that Canadian cool weather down here for us. No complaints from me.

Talk about hot weather though, Bob WW in Washington and Burly Bob in Oregon has got some heat up there lately. It's not supposed to get that hot (I think) in the summer.

Well boys, I had to bury another relative Sunday. That's why I wasn't on the thread. I was gone all day. My cousin had a bad bout with his diabetes and it got him, he was 60 Y/O. I tried to get on yesterday but, I think my computer has the same thing Rick's has and it wouldn't work worth a crap, so I shut it off and walked out. I got quite a bit done yesterday until I hit a brick wall and started feeling wretched. I was in the house by 3:30 feeling nauseous. I felt bad all night and yet still this morning. But, I think it's passing.

BTW, it's starting to cloud up and looking like it want's to rain. Better get outside and get some things done.
Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. A bit muggy out there this morning, but only supposed to hit about 85 with a slight chance of rain. I'll take that for end of June weather. There's a 100% chance of concrete at 1200.
Don, sorry about the relative. Diabetes is a tough one to control and if you don't it's not pretty. My dad has become borderline due to some mess he has to take from his cancer a few years ago. He's resistant to using insulin but it would make him stronger. He's lost a lot of weight and can't put it back on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you dust makers,

As I sit out in the sunroom and have my pot of morning coffee watching the birds and animals, the sun was shining bright, but now it's getting cloudy and overcast with chances of rain for the next 4-5 days…It's 75 now, and a high of 87 is expected….It could make it, but I have my doubts….The 4th is looking grim for the fireworks at the dam on Sat. night. I hope not, as my daughter and family are coming up for a few days. my grandsons like going to see them. It's been a family tradition now for the last several years for them to come…..Just hope the weather stays nice, but it'll probably turn hot like it usually does.

I've been running several different systems test on the desk top 'puter, and I may have cleaned it up some. At least I can type now, and the mouse works better….I had 12 drivers that needed updated, several updates for "junk cleaning", and Bob ( WW) I think maybe by deleting the operating system and reloading it again may have helped, along with all the other stuff I had to do…Anyway, I seem to be up and running again….for a while…

Bill,
When you get that drum sander up and running, post a couple of pics….Expiring minds want to know..I may even buy it from you…!!

dawsonBob, darinS, and BurlyBob….You guys stay out of the heat, drink the Koolaid, and get under the a/c…That's hot, boys….We're getting too old to have heat strokes…BB…even the desert rattlers know when to get in the shade..!!

Don,
Sorry to hear about your cousin passing…My b-i-l also has diabetes, liver, and kidney failure….he's 46…He's a / was a professional musician who drank and smoked too much, and prolly did some drugs, too….he's just played too many bars and honky tonks…. Don…try running some system checks, and some of the things I did….I might help…I think we get too much crap piled up in these 'puters, it overloads it, and causes these problems….Most of them can be fixed with cleaning…...Have a good day yall, and I'll check you later…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all;

Don, sorry about your loss. Diabetes can be tricky. Myself and a number of other vets I know have it.

81 and overcast, kinda muggy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your cousin Don, especially that young. A couple years ago I had one drop dead with a pulmonary aneurysm, just past 60 ;-(



> Talk about hot weather though, Bob WW in Washington and Burly Bob in Oregon has got some heat up there lately. It s not supposed to get that hot (I think) in the summer.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Yup, usually not this hot this early. WE have too many trees in WW in the burbs to have forest fire conditions ;-(



> I've been running several different systems test on the desk top 'puter, and I may have cleaned it up some. At least I can type now, and the mouse works better….I had 12 drivers that needed updated, several updates for "junk cleaning", and Bob ( WW) I think maybe by deleting the operating system and reloading it again may have helped, along with all the other stuff I had to do…Anyway, I seem to be up and running again….for a while…


My son who is a IT guy doesn't bother with most of the cleaners and diagnostics. He goes directly to replacing the operating system and proceeds from there. Too bad we can't just put a volt meter on it and see what its up to ;-))

Sun started peaking through about 1030…..... I'm sure we will get 85 today. At least the humidity will be 50% or less ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy, y'all;

It's been an odd day, weatherwise. This morning it was slightly overcast, with a predicted high of 81, and no rain in sight for at least the next ten days.

Then the sun came out and it got up to 86. Okay.

So I'm merrily routing some grooves for the side of a drawer, when I notice it getting dark. Dark at 2 o'clock? Walked over to the door to check, and sure enough big clouds had rolled in. Temperature had dropped to 76. Checked the weather sites and they're showing a 40-60 percent chance of rain.

That's not unusual in a lot of places, but it is here. Can't say what will happen, but I hope this isn't just another tease, and we really do get some rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wowsa!

Thunder! Lightning! Rain!

I don't know how much we'll get (probably not much), but I like it. This is the coolest things that's happened around here in awhile. Bad for the tourists, but great for the natives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wowsa!
> 
> Thunder! Lightning! Rain!
> 
> I don t know how much we ll get (probably not much), but I like it. This is the coolest things that s happened around here in awhile. Bad for the tourists, but great for the natives.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Hope it isn't the end of the world!! Around here lightning this time of year means fire!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Spoilsport. Yeah, it often does here, too. I was just so excited to see rain, that I forgot that lightning often brings fires.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad enough rain to prevent fires means flash floods and slides ;-(( Guess we had better be happy with hot and dry ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Unfortunately, our little storm has blown through already. There was a little huffing and puffing, a few rain drops, then it moved out to sea. Maybe it will come back later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. I was just reading about the heat out west. It hit 116° in Idaho, that's crazy. Stay cool you westerners. 
It looked cloudy today, but I found out we are getting smoke from northern Saskatchewan forest fires. Can't smell it, but it is clearly visible in the upper atmosphere. The sun was an eerie red color all day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WOW! Where at?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I can't find it Bob. It was on the border with Oregon or Wyoming. Don't remember which.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a balmy 57 out this morning with mostly cloudy sky's with a forecast of 70 today. We got some light rain yesterday, not enough to stop work, but it kept things wet.

Guys, yes I know about diabetes, I've been an EMT for over 30 years but really didn't learn more about it until I became a pill popping type 2 diabetic. Since becoming one, I've learned how to eat better so I can keep my sugar under control. No more peanut butter cups or bread for me. My cousin knew he had it but claims he didn't have money for medications. He let his pride get in the way of his health. His whole family has a curse I believe. His father died when he was 56 and his grand father died as well when he was young. Knowing all this, he still neglected himself and worked 3 jobs and didn't take meds. or eat right.

Moving on…. I did get some things done yesterday in spite of the rain. I got some lawn work done and a few things in the shop. There's always things to do in the yard and around the house.

I don't know if I told you guys, but the other day I had issues with finishing one of my projects. I ran out of some gloss white paint for a floating shelf I was making. So I decided to finish it up with some Minwax clear gloss lacquer spray I had in the cabinet. I thought I would have enough to finish it but, didn't. I went out looking for more Minwax lacquer and couldn't find it. I went to the local hardware store where I initially bought it, none. Then I went to Home Depot, Lowes and Walmart to no avail. Finally, I emailed Minwax to find why I couldn't find any of their lacquer. Their response was about some law and for me to check the local stores and that was it. I give up and bought some other brand that was on the shelf. The store owner said he thinks cause its so expensive, the stores won't stock it any more. Fun Times!!!

Gotta go for now, stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you woodchucks,

Well….it's here…..The rain that is…it was coming down in sheets when I arose at 7:20, and still raining a good bit…It is very dark, overcast, and a light wind…it was 70 at 7:20, and the humidity was up there…about 72%....Trying to get a few things done before my daughter and family pull in tomorrow (?). Trying to help mama do some laundry, put some clean sheets on the napsacks, and went last night and bought a big bill of grocries for burgers, dogs, and brats to cook out this weekend on the 4th. Was gonna mow my weeds, but that's out, so it's inside stuff now…Bought some new rags to wear, also….So now I've got something to eat, something to wear, and something to play with…lol.

The high is expected to get to about 78-80, but with the rain, I'm perplexed….So….I better get to crackin' and get some things accomplished…I'll try and catch up later with you guys and gal (Cricket)...For those of you w/o rain and have heat….stay cool under the a/c, if possible….Later, fellows….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Cool and rainy this morn. With lots of rain expected and a high of 78°.
Rick, did you watch the cards last night. My father in law got hit by a thrown bat. He got pine tar off the bat on his shirt and the other guy got the bat. My inlaws are the ones in red shirts one row below the guy with the bat. You can see my fil grabbing his ribs. He's ok, but bruised.
http://m.mlb.com/video/v213825083/cwsstl-fan-catches-bat-celebrates-to-crowd


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, mi amigos!

Don, a life without peanut butter cups, is no life at all.

Rick, I don't know how that rain got from here to there that fast. You can send it back, if you want.

Bill, glad your fil is okay. It could have been a lot more serious than it was.

It's overcast here again, and headed for 80, or more. There's a slight chance of more thunder storms, too. We'll see.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

No.. Not all of the Cardinal game, but just a tad… We were at Buffalo Wild Wings having supper when it was on, and saw bits and pieces.. That place is crazy noisy, being a sports bar & grill.. Then went to buy groceries. I don't get the Cards anymore, cause I dropped all my major satellite movies, sports, etc. all I have now is Netflix and Amazon Prime.. I miss watching the Cards and the premium movie channels. I hope your father in law is ok. Glad he wasn't hit with the bat.. That would really smart… Oh… And my ' outer is acting up again, so I'm back on the pad.. This sure sucks..

DawsonBob… Didn't mean to snag all your rain.. I'd sure let you have it back, as it's supposed to rain her for 4 more days… That might just kill the fireworks and cookouts on the 4th, since my kin are coming….


----------



## firefighterontheside

He was hit by the bat, but he's fine. I can tell you're on the iPad since it auto corrected puter to outer like mine just did.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now I can t find it Bob. It was on the border with Oregon or Wyoming. Don t remember which.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It must have been an unofficial reading. Nothing on the web mentioning that I can find in the record heat wave stories. I remember coming in from haying one day in Southern Idaho and the thermometer on the north side of the garage read 114 F ;-( We were used to 102, 105, ect, but that was just too hot to be haying. Good thing we were finished for the day when we found out ;-)) The record hi in Boise is 110 in 1960. Of course they are near the foothills and the river runs through it.

Glad your fil wasn't hurt.

Sunny and 83 today in Waterless World. Had to change the name in honor of the drought ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did find where Walla Walla hit 113 on Sunday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Made another try. All i got for 116 degrees was W longitude before ;-) Must have changed a word enough to get it. Pittsburg Landing, Idaho hit 116°F on Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's dang hot Bob. Hard to imagine. It was 107° here several years ago and I thought that was hot. At least it was dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The humidity in the high desert is always low. If it weren't for irrigation, nothing but rattlesnakes would b e there ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 55 right now and clear sky's. Forecast is for more clear sky's and a high temp of 74. Perfect!! Yesterday it stayed overcast all day, yukky!

Yesterday I went out to the shop hard charging all the way excited to get things done. About an hour into working on a project, my came out and asked if I was ready for a road trip. She has to have a procedure done in two weeks and the doc called and told her she needs to change her prep medication for the procedure and she would need to come into the office to receive the instructions and scrips for the procedure. The doctors office is 2 hours away!!!! So, yesterday was a waste in the shop, but we had a nice road trip though. Didn't get home until after 6 pm.

FF Bill, I saw the footage of the flying bat incident. Wow, you FIL was lucky.

Everybody have a safe weekend and watch out for terrorist!
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning boys. Had some very intense rain just south of here last night. It went right between where I live and where I work. No problems at work or at home, but in between had flash flooding and lots of people had to be rescued. The hospital had water running thru the ER. 
Don, at least you had a nice drive. Probably some good scenery up there. I've been to a lot of states, but sadly, never Michigan. You don't really drive thru Michigan to get anywhere else.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings from the Ozarks, yall…..

I haven't seen this much rain in a good while, especially this quick. Sometimes during the wee hours of the morning, it started to thunder, lightening, and a heavy thunderstorm was coming…On my property there is a natural drain ditch…That sucker looked like a river running out of its banks about 7:30…It has quit for now, but a lot more is coming…I just checked the rain gauge, and it has nearly 3"....Nope….here it comes again…Forecast is for plenty of rain the next four days….I think Bill and I are in for it. My daughter and family are on their way up from Texas now, and they like to go to the swimming beaches on the lake….The water is sooo high, it's up in the parking lots…Not good…The lake is about to run over the road on the dam….Flood gates will probably be turned on….
It's 70, dark, cloudy, heavy overcast, and well….it's getting to be like a broken record…High of 83….(?)...Cooking dogs and burgers on the grill may be out, the way it's looking…..and firewoks on the dam, also….(?)

Bill….That "intense rain" you mentioned came right to my door, since I'm south and a little west of you…It was intense….!! Oh….and 120-125 is the hottest I've been in….That place was called Southeast Asia…...


----------



## Cricket

For some reason (knock on wood) we just haven't been seeing the triple digit temps this year. (Knock on wood!) Basically, every day has been the same lately. Starts out beautiful then by afternoon the tiny thunderstorms move through. They disappear just in time for some stunning sunsets.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a very good morning to all:

It sounds like some of you are just getting hammered, with Cricket doing the best.

The hottest weather I've been in was 128 degrees at the Marine base at 29 Palms in the California desert, but the second hottest was, like Rick, in Southeast Asia. One was dry, one was wet,and I don't want to do either of them again ;-)

It's overcast and 78 degrees here today. Had a brief shower pass through last night, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It sounds like some of you are just getting hammered, with Cricket doing the best.
> 
> The hottest weather I ve been in was 128 degrees at the Marine base at 29 Palms in the California desert, but the second hottest was, like Rick, in Southeast Asia. One was dry, one was wet,and I don t want to do either of them again ;-)
> 
> - dawsonbob


Hate to do this to Cricket, but WW doesn't have triple digits or the humidity of TX ;-)

I have never been in 128 degree weather but doing control work in boiler rooms they started up before the insulators got there pegged my thermometer at 130 ;-( Not sure I want to know where it would go if the scale went higher. There was relief at the nearest door ;-) unlike the weather.;-((

WW is heading for 92 with 50% today. Mom will be at 103 and 25% in Nampa, ID. Probably feel about the same comfort level. LB will be at 96 and 38% in LaGrande. LS in Marion, IL would be the loser at 80 and 83% if she wasn't sitting in an air conditioned office ;-) She'll have to face the music between the office and her air conditioned car and the car to the house. ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

One of the bad things about living up in the Ozark Mts., is that after a good and hard rain shower it turrns hot and muggy….I can go outside, stand perfectly still, and start dripping like a faucet…No telling what it would be like if I moved…..!!

It's my sack time, so I think I'll set the thermostat to about 68, grab a quilt to cover up with, and snooze a while….


----------



## Bonka

Results from hot rainy weather: 39.6 lbs and 22 in long. I kept my hind quarters lined up with the North Moon and planted in secret soil at a precise depth doing my mantra.
We used to cut a plug in these when I was a kid and pour vodka in them and take them to rodeos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Returned back to the firehouse from going to search for missing people who drove their cars into flood waters. We found 2, both deceased. One of them was almost two miles from where her car went into the water. They received about 5 inches of rain in an hour. The water level rose about 15'. We knew it would be a sad outcome, but all involved did a great job. Good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

B ill, That is a sad ending. Don't people there know better that to drive into flood water when it is raining that hard?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 60 out this morning and clear sky's. Forecast to be a high of 76. Can't and won't complain about this weather.

Went "saleing" yesterday, not sailing. My wife and I caught a couple of Estate sales which turned out to be a bust. I got a couple of sales I want to go to today. The only thing of any consequence I picked up was a new roll of R-19 insulation for $2.00. Nothing else to brag about. After I got home, I worked on a small project for my wife. Should have it wrapped up today, I hope.

FF Bill, I know what you mean about Michigan. You have to drive to Michigan not through it. However, it's a nice state to visit sometime. As you can see from any map, we are surrounded by water. The coastline drive is beautiful. And, if you ever get a chance to come to Michigan, you've got to go to Mackinac (pronounced Mackinaw) island. There are no gasoline vehicles allowed on the island except emergency vehicles. Very cool place to visit. You tour the island by horse and buggy.

Enough for now, gotta go out and water the garden. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unbelievable July 4 weekend coming up here. High of 80° today with partly cloudy skies. High of 83 tomorrow.
It seems we have traded weather with those in the northwest.
Don, I would love to visit Michigan. I have seen shows on mackinac island, most notably on dirty jobs. I would love to see that. Gotta be some good fishing up there.
Ok, I gotta go cut relief cuts in concrete.
Happy fourth to all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone, and a happy almost 4th to all;

Not much happening around here right now. Going to a barbeque tomorrow (yum!).

77 and sunny here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes, Merry 4th Eve !! ;-)) Looks like 90 every day for the next week in WW. WE may have to starting thinking air conditioning in the future ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

You do know how Mother Nature works, don't you? As soon as you install expensive air conditioning, we'll enter another ice age.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They work as a heat pump too. lot more efficient than electric furnace ;-) Hope to beat the odds.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! Sometimes, if Mother Nature really like you, you can get away with it. Sometimes.

If I tried it, I'd have snow on my roof, and the Pacific would freeze.


----------



## Holbs

northern nevada: for the last 7 days, 100 degree's. But a dry heat! With spurts of rain/flash flood in the afternoon.


----------



## Bonka

The water melon tastes delicious. We have another larger one waiting and the neighbors are getting more friendly.
It is +96d with 55% humidity, afternoon thunder storms predicted here in Orange Park, Fl.

5


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome aboard, Holbs! I think you're our first from Nevada.

North East or North West Nevada?


----------



## dawsonbob

Water melon sounds good. 96 is too hot though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 66 right now with a light breeze and sunny sky's. Forecast of 81 today and possible T/S.

Beautiful day yesterday. I watered the garden, and went garage saleing again for only a couple of hours. I picked up a nice pneumatic 3/8" ratchet for $5.00. And, a bunch of construction lumber (12 2"x 4"x 8', and 4 2"x 6"x 8') for $25.00. He had some oak there as well, but he wanted more for that then what I'd pay elsewhere.

I worked on a project I made for my wife. She likes using her laptop computer while she's on the couch but it gets too hot on her lap, so I made her a collapsible computer table. I have to tweak it a little, so when I'm done, I'll share some pic's.

Welcome aboard Holbs, good to have you in the conversation. You bring the coffee next week. LOL
Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all, you fireworks blasters,

I'm just sneaking on here for a few minutes, cause we have a pretty busy day planned out with the daughter and family…..it's swimming for the grandsons, going to a mountain village and caverns for a tour here in Bull Shoals, having a small lunch, and more swimming, then I'll grill out dogs, burgers, and all the makins' to go with it…..Then it's off to the dam at dark for the fireworks blow-ups….I'll try and catch up after the holiday, and the kids are gone back to Texas…..But I wanted to welcome Holbs to our family of weather watchers…and good to hear from you again, Jerry….you guys stay with us posting weather reports…we have some fun on here every now and then…
Yall all have a good 4th, eat lots of good grub, and enjoy the day…..Later guys and gals….

Almost forgot:....It's 75 now, and partly cloudy with chances of rain today and tonight…High today is 85, and humid…..Hope it don't rain out the fireworks tonight, for the grandson's sake….they like it….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

And a grand morning to you all!

Today we celebrate our independence here in the land of the free. Happy 4th of July to everyone.

Going to a barbeque this afternoon, and that's all I have scheduled for the day.

74 and overcast here today, clearing this afternoon…maybe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Holbs!! 5 degrees cooler in WW today ;-)) mid 80s. Happy Birthday America!! ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 4th fellas. Its a bit humid, but I'll take it for this time of year. Its only about 82 deg. and mostly sunny. Finally got my sander up and running. Works great. Gonna be a great time saver when i get back to cutting boards and other things.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

I hope everyone had a good July 4th celebration…I know I sure did….My daughter and family are here from Texas, and we've been blowin'-n' going from day one…..Had a big day yesterday with swimming, eating, and fireworks…..here's a couple of pics for yall to gander at….Mainly vittles I grilled out…..Mighty tasty…..yummy…!!




























The weather was perfect on the 4th…Not hot at all…It's now 76, and no wind, plenty of sun, and somewhat humid at 70%....It's turning hot, but was perfect for fireworks last night…...Plenty of grub, and all the trimmings…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 71 and sunny with a forecast of 87. Gonna sweat today fellas.

WOW Bill, what a nice sander! I'm officially jealous now. That turned out to be a good deal for you. I'm looking at it while I'm writing this. That should make a difference in life in the shop.

It's getting late in the morning and I want to get out so I can beat the heat of the day. Just wanted to let you boys know though, I posted my latest project. So now you guys can point out my flaws. LOL

Hey Rick, looks like we were on at the same time. Nice pictures of the family. See you next time.

Stay Safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Don, Rick and whoever else happens by.
It's 75 out there and headed to 88°. Not bad for July in St. Louis. Highest I see for this week is 90.
Rick, I've been eating brats for the last three days, so I'll take a burger and some tater salad.
Thanks Don. I'm feeling much better about the deal now that I have it all fixed up and working. Amazing thing is that I did not end up with any extra parts. I may not have put them in the right place, but they're all in there. I'm off to find your project!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin' folks,

I hope everyone had a good 4th of July!

Rick, nice looking family, and good looking chow. Sounds like you had fun on the fourth.

Don, your latest project is proof that you really do go out in the shop and make things. Looks good, and functional, too.

Bill, I don't quite understand how anyone could get tired of brats, but I guess it's possible.

As for me, I went to a barbeque yesterday and saw old friends. I ate a lot of what may have been the best ribs I've ever had, along with all the fixin's.

74 and overcast here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

yesterday was BBQ day and fireworks day in WW too! Had plenty of both. SIL cut back on fireworks. Show only lasted abut an hour. That was good, before we got tired of watching ;-)

Going to be another nice low 90s in WW today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you fireworks shooters,

I hope everyone had a nice day yesterday with good vittles and plenty of fireworks…..It's all over till next year…My daughter and family will be leaving for Texas in the morning by way of Branson, Mo. before heading home…Sure have enjoyed them, as we only get to see them about once or twice a year….Thanks for the nice compliments on the family. And the chow wasn't bad, either….!!!

Bill,
Glad you got the sander up and running…Sure wish I had one, sometimes….Put it to good use on them honey-dos.

dawsonBob,
Sounds like you had good chow, also….And had a good visit with friends….Another good 4th of July had by all.

Don,
I checked out your latest project for your wife…..Stellar job on the build….She'll get good use out of the desk.

Bob (WW),
Yep…We also had plenty of both, also…Still eating dogs and burgers for left-overs today…Good eats…I'm like you….after about an hour of fireworks, it gets to the point that if you seen one, you've seen them all…But the grandsons liked them, as they are 4 and 8…..Kids never get tired of stuff like that…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I see you have a new sig line, one that old people can identify with ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, you must be referring to Rick's laxative line. It is good advice.
We are headed to Branson Thursday thru Sunday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep, that's the line I was referring to. It is sound advise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob (WW),
> Yep…We also had plenty of both, also…Still eating dogs and burgers for left-overs today…Good eats…I m like you….after about an hour of fireworks, it gets to the point that if you seen one, you ve seen them all…But the grandsons liked them, as they are 4 and 8…..Kids never get tired of stuff like that…...
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I like them and lots of them, but in past years he started about 8:30 and went on until after midnight!! Good thing he has a good cash flow ;-) I think i'd just buy a new car instead of shooting that many!! ;-)) My daughter is about to buy one. Maybe that is why he cut back? ;-))

WE missed 90 by a degree or 2 today. No disappointment on my part ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 73 and sunny this morning with a forecast of 88 this afternoon. Yesterday it got warm but with a nice breeze, it kept things pretty tolerable.

I started and completed another project for my wife yesterday. I jut have to apply a finish on it. It's a corner shelf that has the letter M in the corner. You'll see what I mean when I post it. She got her bachelors from Michigan so I've made many things for her with the Michigan logo on it. The bathroom is her "office" since I'm a huge MSU fan (snicker). You know, there has to be balance in the family.

Thanks guys for all the nice things you've said about my latest project. It was fun making it. I had to sit and stare at it for a while to figure out how to put a locking mechanism on the legs to keep them from collapsing when the table was in use. I wanted the locking mechanism to flow with the project and not look gaudy. 
Anyway, thanks for the kudos.

I saw on Good Morning America that you guys in Missouri have been holding out on us other fellers. You have some kind of treat down there we should be having too. It's called "The Drews Frozen Custard". I'll have to try some the next time I"m through your area.

On the subject of fireworks, I haven't been to a show in a few years. I get tired of the mosquitoes. But, I live near a lake with lots of vacationers popping them things off into the wee hours of the morning. So I get plenty of show whether I want one or not. LOL

Well, it's off to the shop to make sawdust. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you woodchucks,

Well…the family left to go back to Texas about 8:30 this morning, so now it's back to peace and quiet….!! We're so used to being by ourselves, that any disruption throws us out of whack….lol….I forget sometimes how rowdy kids can be, and don't get me wrong, we love our daughter and grandsons, but we are not used to all that goes on when they are here….We have become old curmudgeons, and we like our solitude…......So it's back to our usual routine…

Here at 10:00, it's already 80 degrees, plenty of sun, no wind, and humid as hades…..High of 90…it's gonna be hot for the next several days with rain and thunder in the forecast plum through Friday….

yep….it's all over till next year…Now I'll have a whole year to regain my sanity….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

G' day, mates;

Rick, I see you changed your slogan again. Another good one.

75 and overcast here. We may see some sun this afternoon, or maybe not. Y' just never know, do you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

10 Am is 74 in WW headed up 16 to 90. I guess we can take that in stride but that is plenty ;-)) Guess I'll walk a couple miles before it gets to hot !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was about 90 today with partly cloudy skies, but the rain is coming tomorrow. Weather channel says 75° and 100% chance of thunderstorms. May be a fun day at work.
Spent some time in the shop, but no real woodworking. Cleaned up my bench, rearranged some stuff, and put lots of things away, then I stripped the form boards from my new concrete, used the tractor to put some gravel up against the edge and put my truck inside for the first time in months.
Now I'm waiting for Cindy and the boys to take me to Huddle House for dinner. I think I hear them now.
Don, it's Ted Drewes Frozen Custard. I usually get an Oreo concrete. It's goooood. There's two locations.
See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Mahdeew

Sun spot?


----------



## Mahdeew

It has been so humid here it takes two day for a coat of poly to partially dry. Well, it's July after all.


----------



## dawsonbob

I've had that happen. Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 64 and light rain. I think today is gonna be a washout with the rain. But, its not hot!

Thanks FF Bill for the correction on the "Ted Drewes" stuff. I never had it but it looks good. Can't wait to try it sometime. You sound like you were a busy boy the other day.

Rick, it's too bad your family left so soon. I liked your pictures you posted the other day. Was that you at the head of the table? If so, you don't look old enough to have served in nam. You look too young or maybe I'm just getting blind in my old age. LOL

I'm gonna cut it short today. I'm gonna go out to the shop and destroy a board or two. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. It's raining and I think it will for the next two days. We have flash flood watches again. Only supposed to be 75 today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning woodrats,

It's right at 80 degrees here at 9:20, and was only supposed to get to 78 for a high….Not…A low of 68 is predicted….I always stand by to see how it's gonna turn out…..Hit or miss…..An 80% chance of rain for today, and about 40-60% for the next two days….After that, back to HOT…..

mrjinx….I think we've all experienced that…..When it's so humid, nothing want's to dry…not even me….. It's hard to get any finish to dry good in this kind of weather, unless you're in a climate controlled shop with a/c…..then it's iffy.

Don…...It sounds pleasant up in your neck of the woods, even with rain….Around here, after a rain, it gets so humid even the squirrels stay indoors….Yep….wish they could have stayed a couple of more days, but was heading to Branson with the boys…This is their vacation as both are school teachers, and will be heading back for teacher conferences in a week before school starts back next month….And no, that's not me at the head of the table…that's my son-in-law… I was taking the pics…My wife on the far right, my daughter, then s-i-l, and boys..I didn't want everyone to see my ugly mug….They were posted on Facebook by my daughter (she's a Facebook fanatic)....him too, also…So I try to stay out of pixs, if possible…

Bill…..You're getting the rain now before I get it later…That system must have moved more your way this time..You're even cooler than it is here….But it's coming….I feel it in my bones, as they are aching this morning…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, woodsters,

Not much to report around here. 75 and overcast, with a 100% chance of dark tonight.


----------



## darinS

Finally cooling down here. Mid to high 90's last week and 75 for today. Definitely a lot easier temp to handle.

BBQ'd on the 3rd, watched fireworks on the 4th and rested up on the 5th.

Hope everyone is well. Carry on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mercy…..it started pouring down rain about 30 minutes ago, and it's raining so hard and fast that the ditch on my property looks like a river running through it….It is really coming down, and now we are under a flash flood warning until 2:45 p.m…...I can see my rain gauge from the sunroom, and it's already got a 1/2" in it…..Rain for the next 2-3 days…..I'll tell ya one thing…..it sure makes good nappin' weather, and at my age, happy hour is a crap and a nap…!

dawsonBob….Looks like you need to move to a wetter climate, if you're gonna get any moisture….What time does it get dark there….? If it gets dark here at 9:00 p.m., it must be dark there at about 7:00 p.m…..

darinS…..Sounds like the rest of us…..Just a relaxing 4th, with eats, fireworks, and kicking back and unlaxing….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

60 here this morning in WW. On shore flow made for high overcast. Sun coming out now. Should hit high 80s again today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bite your tongue, Rick. I wouldn't leave San Diego even if I could. I will admit though, that I wouldn't be unhappy if more rain fell here.

Well, no, it's strange how that works. It gets dark around 9 p.m. here, too. Don't ask me how they do it, but they do.

Still overcast and 69 degrees here at 11:26 a.m.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

I'm on a little eariler, as I'm hitting the shop this morning to try and get started on the mounts for the deer antlers that I have to do for a customer. Now that everything is back to normal, and with the family gone, I can concentrate on the job at hand…..It's 74 here at 8:15, and headed for a high of 79-80….It rained some more during the wee hours, but nothing like yesterday…But, more rain is coming, and it's cloudy, overcast, wet, and humid this morning…More clouds than sun, but I can see very heavy clouds building. So it ain't over til' it's over…...I'll be in and out of the shop getting coffee as the morning goes along, and I'll check our thread for more responses from time to time…..Post away, all you typing professionals…..We're going for 2,000 + and more post…

Bob (in SD),....I still haven't figured out how you're dark at the same time I am, with 2 hours difference…I'm not a good pupil in the math department, I guess…)......Have a good day, y'all, and I'll check in in a bit…..
Almost forgot…..here's a couple of pixs of the "bait holder" I made for my bags of baits. It's just a simple 1/4" particle board w/ holes for hangers, and a 3/4" x 1 1/2" frame, and other tackle I use. The yellow Berkley bags are for when I fish with other partners…..Simple, but functional….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 63 and sunny with a forecast of 73 today. It's a beautiful day, so I guess I'll mow the yard to celebrate.

Rick, has it ever occurred to you that Bob is in another time zone? Perhaps that could be why he gets dark the same time you do? Just wondering? But, I'm sure you knew that already.

Rick, my weather has been pleasant this year. I can't explain it though. It's normally hot and humid during the summer. This year is different. Perhaps us humans have really screwed up the ecosystem enough to throw off the weather pattern of the world. But , I'm not gonna complain about the weather though. I've only changed into shorts once this year so far.

As far as Facebook, I'm on it a lot too. I wish they would have had this computer stuff when I was a kid, I'd have more fun navigating around this stuff easier.

WOW! Rick, you are a serious fisherman! Very cool! You have your own sportsman's shop. Nice pics.

Well, I'm gonna head out and enjoy the weather. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U R well geared for fish attacks if they happen Rick!! ;-))

66 @ 9 here is WW. Headed for 88 they say. No on shore flow this AM. Maybe it just burned off before I got up ;-)

Hoping to work on my tractor and get it ready to take to the Tree Farm today, Wish me luck!!

nice thing about this hot, dry weather for WW, no mosquitoes ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

Rick, judging by your pics, you are seriously organized. Like Don said, you could open a shop.

It's 71 here at the moment, headed for a high of…72. Can that be right? 72 in July? Yep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's only 64° At noon on July 8. May have something to do with all the rain. We are heading to Branson tomorrow. Supposed to be sunny and 92 this weekend.
Rick that is a nice bait station. My dad has a similar amount of Rapalas.
Ok, the earth is round. The sun is always setting somewhere.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Ok, the earth is round. The sun is always setting somewhere.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And that's all there is to that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok, the earth is round. The sun is always setting somewhere.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> And that s all there is to that.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Then,,,, when will it rise?


----------



## dawsonbob

> Then,,,, when will it rise?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


At dawn, Bob. You should know that ;-)

I think that maybe, just maybe, the weather service got it wrong. They predicted 72 and overcast. Howerver, the marine layer burned off, and it's now 77 and going up.

Silly forecasters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought you guys said it is always setting. I wouldn't know. I'm retired now. No way I'm gonna see a rising sun if it still does that.


----------



## dawsonbob

You could always watch 'Movies til dawn.'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That's an idea. More likely to see if it still happens waiting up than getting up ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

The only times I see the sunrise nowadays is if I have to get up super early for a VA appointment.


----------



## Cricket

It's definitely that time of year when I spend most of my time hiding out in the AC!

We have a new interview posted. I think you'll enjoy it. Leave a comment on it!
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/61522


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Well….I degressed on playing in the shop this morning….I was in the sunroom having my coffee, and decided that my weeds needed mowing, weedeating, and blown, so I set forth doing that….Then I sprayed some areas where I had some corn growing around where I throw out bird seed for the animals….So, after that, it was dinner time, showered, and drank some more coffee, and then a nap at 2:00-4:20…..Just as I got up, the bottom fell out, and it is raining, the wind is howling, and lightening all around…Did I mention how hard the wind was blowing.?..It was almost like tornadodic weather….The gutters were running full and over it was so hard…It has slacked up some now, but not quit…and still thundering….It will do this for the next couple of days…I call them heat showers…..

You two Bob's can't decide if the sun comes up, or sets, or where it goes….lol…Ya'll are a hoot…..!!!

Thanks for the nice words on the tackle display….And Bob, you are right…I am an originized person….I have to have order in my life…I always accused my mother of being a drill sargent in the WAC's…Origanized, neat and tidy was her motto…Then when I went to the military, I learned some more…It was cast like a dye in my head….I can't handle someone being a slob…..I've always said I learned from the best….lol….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cricket,

I think the biggest majority of us spend time there too this time of year….But I do like my fishing, so I get an abundence of sunshine when I can, which is about two times a week….on average..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, it got too hot working on the tractor, Had to come in a cool off ;-) Got the fuel system fixed but it will not turn over ;-(

Rick, you know the greatest minds in the world operate from a clutter. https://www.google.com/search?q=einstein%27s+office&biw=1280&bih=909&tbm=isch&imgil=WgTP-bJQrs2IYM%253A%253BUwdh8LTQWwHcJM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.forbes.com%25252Fsites%25252Fdavidewalt%25252F2011%25252F10%25252F11%25252Falbert-einstein-office-desk%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=WgTP-bJQrs2IYM%253A%252CUwdh8LTQWwHcJM%252C_&usg=__y0vaduH9V0lGGlf_mISKxHgUD_c%3D&ved=0CCwQyjc&ei=m6SdVfv-OIaoogScnrygBg#imgrc=WgTP-bJQrs2IYM%3A&usg=__y0vaduH9V0lGGlf_mISKxHgUD_c%3D


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I couldn't stand to go in his office and look for something….That would drive me batty….My son-in-law's office is the same way….I don't know how anyone could know where anything is at…..w/o digging through all that crap….Yes….Einstein was a genius, but he was a slob, too….


----------



## dawsonbob

RE tractor: got spark?

RE clutter: I must be a bloody genius then.

RE weather: It got hot, so I turned on the AC.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I believe you've covered all the bases…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, we cluttered geniuses are like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can find anything, know right where it is until I start to clean up ;-) I hate looking through organization for things ;-)) My grandpa's shop was a mess. He could tell you how much lumber it would take to build a barn before anyone could get the problem on paper to try to figure it out. You should try it Rick. Awesome what you can do from a clutter.

Never will have spark ;-) diesel ~~ I think the battery is shot. got it to turn over a little.

Out walking to night. Smog moving in. you can see it looking out about 200 yds. One more hot one then cooler and maybe some showers to wash out the smog ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 58 with partly cloudy sky's with a high expected to get 78.

I get a grin out of you guys. "Sun up, sun down, tractor wheels spinning round and round. Weather hot in the west, and no clutter on my desk". Speaking of clutter, when I was younger, I used to think I was a "perfectionist". Then I married a girl that specialized in human behavior. She informed me that I am not a perfectionist, but rather OCD, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. I like perfectionist better! The other makes me sound like I should be in a mental hospital. She told me I don't have it bad, just enough to be orderly and perfect in what I do. By the way, she's the opposite! LOL It makes for a great marriage.

Bob in WW, Your weather should be getting better so you can work on ur tractor. They said this morning that you are warmer than in Georgia.

I'm cutting it off short cause I'm heading to another estate sale thins morning. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the sun has come up here, it must be down somewhere else. It's 65° now and going to 78 with overcast. I'm taking my boys to swim lessons. That should be cold swimming.
Packing for Branson this weekend. Supposed to be 92 and sunny there. Good swimming weather. Branson had some pretty bad flash flooding on Tuesday. Destroyed a nice park where we take the boys to play on the playground. No injuries though. Also destroyed a used car lot right near our campground.
There was a tornado just west of my house last night, but only some tree damage in fields and then it crossed the Mississippi and damaged some more trees over there before it dissipated. 
My wife calls me a perfectionist, but my shop is always a mess. 
Ok, gotta get up and get going.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not too hot yet, I hope to get it started today ;-)) Tomorrow we should be getting back to normal weather patterns for a week or more .

Glad to hear everyone dodged the bullet on that one for a change ;-)

Don, ask your wife if there is a "normal" human without any "disorder". I came to the conclusion we all have at least one abnormality ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Merry morning to you all,

Okay, I don't have a wife to tell me what I am, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a "normal" human without any "disorder". I'm pretty sure I have disorders like so many others have: makes me interesting.

It's 72 and overcast here today, but it's looking like the sun wants to break through. We'll see.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A very late evening to all,

It's about 12:40 a.m. now, and just getting on to check mail before hitting the rack….Been raining here tonight, with thunder all around, and still raining lightly now…..And it is dark as a dungeon out…But the sun will be up….
Good night all you wood nuts….I'll check in in the morning….When it's light out…...!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good night wood chuckers, it is 12:20 Am here in WW

I had quite a day yesterday. Just as I was going out to work on the tractor, I felt a tap on my shoulder. I turned to read my wife's lips, even though I knew she was going to rearrange my priorities for the day. Sure enough, she wanted to clean house! In my heart of hearts I knew she was making a justified demand. I could see my tracks leading to the door and hers following to catch me.

She wanted me to vacuum. I went to get the shop vac. She has been bugging me to get a smaller, lighter, more powerful machine than her Kirby. I keep telling her those specs do not come in one package. The shop vac should satisfy the need for power. It could suck the color off the floor is left in one spot too long.

When I finished, I took it out to empty it and blow out the filter. There was a bit of a cloud when I hit the filter with compressed air. I wasn't worried about the EPA coming to get me; no one around to call in a report. Most of the neighbors were gone to work. The old age pensioners were all gone to their doctors to get a new ailment assigned to them or to the pharmacy for refills. The pilots in their landing patterns going into SeaTac were still too high to see me through the smog bank protecting the area from the noon day sun.

As I continued to blow out the filter a definite cloud of dust did consume the area. A low flying aircraft seemed to be slightly disoriented as it caught him by surprise. I heard the engine briefly change pitch. You cannot even imagine the genuine relief I felt when he leveled off a few hundred feet lower than he had entered and continued on his way..

I finished my chore and returned to find she who must be happy if anyone can be happy announcing since the house looked so good we are going to escalate this activity from annually to weekly! We have had a long marriage. I realized early on that the primary reason so many get divorced is he does not understand the happiness axiom. He must do what ever is necessary to keep her happy because he cannot be if she ain't. If he is lucky, he will get one that is not too demanding and very forgiving. Following this premise, there may be a slight increase of frequency, but certainly not escalate to weekly!

Anyway, we finished our heat wave tying the old record of 15 days of 90 plus set in July and August 1977 in Seattle. I'll have a cooler day to work on the tractor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning from Branson. Got a lot of rain here last night. There is evidence around town of the flash floods they had earlier in the week. Used car lot with a lot of smashed up cars.
Rick, I imagine you had some of that same rain.
Ok, time to play.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 65 and sunny heading to 82 today. There is hardly a breath of breeze out there today and lots of blue sky. In the words of Jim Care, "it's a B-e-a-utiful day"

Boy did I strike gold yesterday. I went to another estate sale yesterday. I think this guy kept everything he ever had in his life. Even after the early bird antique dealers left, there were still many things left. I started picking up things then realizing I did't have much cash in my wallet, I'd put them back saving for that one big score. After walking to the cashiers table, I found out we could write a personal check. Bingo! I went back and started filling boxes. I left with things that were selling for single dollar bills. We finally left and halfway home my wife and I began talking about some of the stuff we seen and I realized that while getting caught up in the garage stuff I forgot to look in the out buildings. So after getting home, I told my wife I'd go back on Friday to look around some more. She told me that at the prices they were selling things at, everything might be gone. So, we headed back. That's when I really scored. I picked up some lumber that was in plain sight before but, nobody seen because it was stored up high on some cabinets. After pulling the boards down, I realized that these were quartersawn white oak. They measured 1" x 12" x 9'. I paid $5.00 each for 5 of them. All in all, I spent about $50.00 on tools and lumber. I still can't believe what I got for so little.

Bob W W, I liked your story. How true it is about the "happiness axiom". When you give a little, you get a lot in return.

Well, I'm going out to the shop guys, Stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you late / early risers,

Not much to report this morning….As the old saying goes…"Same crap…different day."..(I cleaned that saying up a little)....It's already 82 now, and headed to 93, with plenty of sun (See, I told ya it would be up), no clouds, and no wind….It's just plain 'ole hot. The next several days it's gonna be up in the mid to high 90's…Typical for this time of year…No rain is forecast for all them days….just hot..!! It sure makes fishing tougher (on me), as I have to get up before the rooster and chickens, and be home before / noon, or I'll cook…..It's tough, but I can handle it….

Bob (WW).....I like your take on house cleaning….and getting along with the wife….I solved that problem…I hired a house keeper….lol….But sometimes' the worm turns….Like Don, I like the "happiness axiom" statement..It sure does keep the piece between spouses….!!

Don…...it sounds like you hit the jackpot at the estate sale….You made out like a bandit, or a good thief…..I guess sometimes those sales do pay off…I'm not that lucky….I couldn't find a piece of bubble gum for sale…..

Bill…..Yep…I think I got the same rain as you did last night….But today, it looks like it never poured a drop around here…It's drying up fast with all the sunshine, and hot and humid weather….I hope you and the family are having a good time at Branson. Keep us posted and enjoy your vacation….


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little break to see a wacky science show. Liam loves it.
Don, thats a great score. Those are some big pieces of qs oak. Big tree.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Bob, I can well understand wanting to keep your wife happy, but cleaning more than once a year is going too far. Far too far.

Don, I think we all have to give you a resounding "you suck," for that score. Well done.

Nothing much to report here. 74 and trying to be sunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like most of you need umbrellas and maybe sandbags!

60 here this morning and overcast. Weatherman hit it dead center.

Don, you did hit a good sale ;-) I try to stay away from them. No room left. Still have everything I ever had ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 75 and clear blue sky's.

Feller's, I have bad news. I lied, the boards aren't 12" wide, they are 15" wide. Woo Hoo! I've already got plans for them. Looks like good clock making material.

Thanks guys for the nice things you said, especially you Dawson Bob, I take the "you suck" as a compliment. So many times in the past, people get such great deals and I would envy them. It finally got to my turn. Yeah!

On to other things. My garden didn't fair to well from the spring rains. My beans, radish's, carrots and spinach didn't make it. But, my tomatoes and Cucumbers are doing great. I've got the sprinkler going on them while I'm her on my "puter".

FF Bill, I hope you have a great time with you family. 
I'm gonna go out and monkey around in the garden before gettiing in the shop. Be safe my friends and we'll talk again.
Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you woodchucks,

As stated before…Same crap…different day….!! It's 80 degrees out already, and going to be 94 for a high….Lots of sun, no clouds, no wind, and two small deer laying in the shade….You know it's warm when they don't move…The rest of the weekend into next week will be just repeats of the day before….Nothing really new, but I had a little excitement last night…Nothing major…....After we had supper, and I was watching something on Netflix, I noticed it seemed to be getting hotter in the house…This time of year I usually run the a/c on about 73-74, with ceiling fans going. I finally got up and checked, and it was 78 inside….I could hear the unit running in the attic above the garage, and pulled down the attic door (it must of been 110 up there), and checked the lights…all good..Checked the thermostat again, and it was 79…Humm… check the breaker….it's ok…Went outside to the blower unit, and it was NOT running…My first thought was the compressor went out, so I pulled the breaker next to the unit, and I heard a CLICK….Ahhh….I think it's the start capasitor (sp)....It's 8:20 now, so I called the emergency # of my heating and a/c company…Yes….we have a tech in your area now, and I'll send him your way when he finishes up the job he's on now…..GREAT…..It was 80 degrees in here….Hot..!! It was about 9:20 when he got here….It was my regular service tech who was on call…Good….He pulled the cover off the unit that has all the connections and switches….YEP….the capasitor had blown…It was swelled out like a toad…Replaced it with a new one (thank the gods he had one), I turned on the unit, and the blower kicked in….I set the thermostat back to 74, and in about an hour it started cooling down….By 12:00 it was down to 74….Oh, and no charge, as the unit is still under warranty….Going strong this morning as I write this long story….Sorry for the length, but it had to be told as it happened….I've always had a saying that goes:
I want a unit that has enough BTU's 
To cool my BUT….That's big as a TUB…..That's my story, and I'm sticking to it….!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

And a great, great morning to each and everyone!

Don, of course it was a complement. You'll find many, many threads here on LJ's where someone makes a great score, and everyone else responds with a resounding "you suck." I think it's semi-official now. Just for grins, type in "you suck" in the LJ's search field, and see how many responses there are. 15" wide you say? Yeah, you definitely suck.

Rick, it's good you got that fixed. We folks of advanced age don't do well with heat.

Well, it semi cloudy here in San Diego, headed for a high of 75, or so they say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas, it's 91° here in Branson today with no rain and mostly sunny. The weatherman said partly cloudy, but I changed it.
Rick, I had the same thing a few years ago. Serviceman came and fixed it in 10 minutes, because he happened to have one with him. Mine was not free, but I was happy it was not worse. It's the original unit, 15 years old. Glad yours was fixed quickly.
Stopped at a garage sale here this morning and found a little hand plane for $15, but decided I didn't need it.
Have a good afternoon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

62 here is WW this AM. Overcast lasted most of the day yesterday and probably will again. Just supposed to get to 72 today.

Glad to here they got there before you melted Rick!!

Don, that is a great find. I don't think there are any trees left for 15" boards! I gave up gardening a few years ago because of the same reasons. Seed, even peas, rotted in the ground. Rarely get tomatoes here. Micro climate is to cold at night to set fruit before Aug and then never ripen ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Have more fun than a barrel of monkeys in Branson Bill!! ;-))


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi everybody, 
Well its 97° (feels like 102) Humidity is up to 24% with cloudy skies and 5% chance of rain here in the desert.
This time of year is our severe weather, it's monsoon season; and the first haboob (dust and wind storm) has hit the area south of Pheonix.

Hey Rick, did you know that there is a plural to y'all? ... Yep, ... all y'alls.

Been sticking pretty close to the A/C in the shop lately, and have been challenged to make 6 keepsake boxes all very different … That makes the thinking cap get tight.
While I was thinking of the designs I made a whirlleygig, the first one in about 50 years. ... how fun not to have every thing fit just right … And its all from the scrap bin.

Went to the VA last week for the 90 day checkup, and left feeling very blessed with my health at my age. (Ya ever want to get depressed? go sit in the entrance to a VA hospital or clinic for about an hour or so, that ought to do it.)

Well back to the shop, got a lot of wood that wants to be something …


----------



## dawsonbob

Hey, Mike, this really is the time for summer monsoons out there in the desert. Often, when you get 'em, we get them, too. Some of your storms like to visit San Diego for a little holiday, and we welcome them with open arms (we don't get much rain around here).

I know what you mean about the VA. I have to spend far more time than I'd like at the VA hospital over in La Jolla; it really is sad.

78 and sunny here right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The sun came out at 2:21 for 4 minutes today, never made it past 70 that I saw. The ground did get damp, but that was that. Not enough to call it rain ;-)
Tractor is running. Battery that fits is industrial. Same as automotive, 3 years, ect. Just costs 2x ;-(( On to the clutch. Hope it is just adjustment. Those things have to be broken in half to get at it ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 71 this morning with Blue sky's. The forecast say's it gonna get to 82 and cloudy. That should keep the heat down.

Hey Mike, I like your last quote " got a lot of wood that wants to be something". That is quite clever. I have lots of wood that dreams of being a masterpiece but ends up in the scrap pile. LOL

Rick, glad you got your A/C fixed. Remember the good old days (before A/C) when you would lay in bed at night hoping for a wisp of wind to cool you off. Even if the wind was hot, it was welcome. When I bought my first house, I had a new furnace installed and it came with a device that circulated the basement air with the main level air. That served as a quasi-fair A/C. It worked better than waiting for that hot air coming in the window.

Dawson Bob, Thanks for the compliment. I knew what you meant and I appreciated it as well.

Well, I think I'll go weed the garden and open the shop. Stay safe my friends. 
Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. It's supposed to make 94° in Branson and at home today. 97 tomorrow.
Don that recirculator would be great. Sometimes it's 20 degrees cooler in my basement. It wouldn't cool the house for days, but it would work for a cool down in the afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you woodnuts,

Got up this morning to plenty of sun, and hot, humid, conditions….it was / is 82 now, with a high of 95 here in the Ozarks…..No rain in sight for a long time now, and the highs in the upper 90's….a couple of days to near 100..Mercy.

Thanks to all the well-wishers for the concern on my a/c….Yep…once he got here, I was up and running in 15 minutes or less…..Yes, Don, I do remember the "good old days" ( some not so good) when there was no such thing as a fan, an a/c, or any cooling devices when I was a lad….Then came the old water-cooled a/c, where you hooked up a water hose to drip on the pads….It was an evaporative cooler….They sucked, but was better than nothing at the time….Before that, I would lay in bed at night and just melt with sweat….Couldn't hardly stand to be under a sheet….I was raised in a dry climate with 10-15% humidity, but you couldn't hardly breathe the air….So no, those were not the good old days as far as weather was concerned….I'm somewhat spoiled now..Like dawsonBob said…"we folks of advanced age don't do well with heat"....I'll drink to that…coffee, that is…!!

Bill…...I hope you and the family are enjoying your vacation in Branson…It is hot there, bud….Stay cool, if possible…..I hope the tourist aren't too bad….Branson ain't the place it used to be for tourisim anymore…

Bob (WW), dawsonBob, Mike, and Don…..All you guys stay as cool as you can…It ain't gonna get any better….till about October.November….around here, anyways…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember those pleasant cool afternoons in the nice cool basement. No circulation to the house, we heated with a Warm Morning coal stove.

65 here at 10 as the sun burns through the on shore flow. Very pleasant day here in WW. Partly cloudy, going to 77. 
Going to get the loader off today so I can get at the inspection plate. Found a leak on one of the hydraulic cylinders that operates the bucket ;-(( It never ends!! ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everybody,

That's another reason that I like football season. Have you ever noticed that when football season rolls around, the weather turns cooler. Football season is so cool, in so many ways ;-)

77 and sunny here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas, we made it home a few hours ago. Got the camper all unpacked, picked some tomatoes and cucumbers and then had them for dinner.
Rick, we pretty well avoid the tourists. We go to silver dollar city, but only for a while in the morning and then leave. We spend the afternoon swimming in the campground pool and then either cook something or go get barbecue at Danna's, our favorite. We also know the town very well and avoid the traffic by using side streets and other unused roads.
The heat is coming here too, but not for too long.
Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 72 with a light overcast. The TV said we have some TS heading our way but, the forecast say's it's gonna be nice and sunny. We'll see. I want to water my garden but won't need to if it rains. What's a guy to do?

Got some sad news the other day. My wife's last aunt passed away which means a road trip to Tennessee. We're heading to Chattanooga possibly in the morning. So you won't here from me for a few days.

I'm with you Dawson Bob on the football season, however right after that comes the snow and cold, Brrrrr. I'm not crazy about the winter months.

WW Bob, I think you're always gonna wrench on that tractor. That's just something they require. But, I think you like it though.

Well, I guess I'm gonna go out and survey the sky's for rain. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wrenchin' tractors seems to be a way of life ;-)) Looks like it has to be broken in half to get at the clutch ;-((

Have a sate trip to TN.

Typical on shore flow with noon burn off to 77 today in WW.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know how hot it is out there, because I'm not going out there unless there's a call. Supposed to be 97° with a million percent humidity.
Don sorry about the loss. Have a safe trip.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a grand mornin' t' yez all!

Don, after football season around here it gets cold enough to put on a jacket. What is this "snow" of which you speak? Like Bill said, sorry about the loss.

Bob, that sounds kinda like an old E Jag I used to have. When I needed to replace the starter, I learned that you didn't take the starter off of the car, you pretty much had to take the car off the starter. Seems stupid to have to pull the engine to replace the starter. Your tractor may have been designed by the same people.

Bill, I must say that you have a reasonable attitude. Stay inside unless absolutely necessary.

77 here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tractors are all the same. No frame, the casting are the frame and they contain the drive shaft, transmission and clutch. They are what they are, for work and off road ;-)) Ford nearly pulls the cab off diesel pickups for every thing but oil change ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Whatever happened to good engineering for ease of maintenance?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you wood sniffers,

All I can say at this point is it's damn hot…...Not much to report today, as I've been out in this heat running a few errands….Too hot for man nor beast….Even the birds and squirrels have more sense to stay out of it…I saw some deer across the road in the woods real early this morning, and they were just laying there….Shooing away gnats and 'skeeters with their ears and tails….It's 92 now, and headed to 99 or 100…..Same results for all this week….Same crap…different day….

Don…..Sorry about your loss, and tell your wife she has our condolences…

Bob (WW).....Good luck on the tractor repair….I hope you find the culprit that needs to be fixed, w/o tearing the whole thing down….

dawsonBob….I really hate to hear that you only have 77 for a high, and we're heading towards the century mark…Makes me want to move to California…..NOT….).
You boys can keep the football…..I'll take baseball season…..I even saw it snow once during a Cardinals' ball game in St Louis….This was many years ago…..

Bill…..What can I say that I haven't already said….We're nearly two peas in a small pod…I like your analogy on the percentage of humidity….I think it's higher than that….).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I used to build decks with a friend as a side job. This must have been in about 1998. It snowed about three inches one April morning and that was some fun deck building, but more notable it snowed out the cardinals home opener.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, if it's any consolation, it's up to a little over 80 now. When will this madness end, and the cool weather start?


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's 9:36 now, and it's 84, with the humidity at a "zillion" percent…..Sure glad I'm under the cool air…And now I'm having a big bowl of vanilla ice cream with lots of chock-a-lot to sooth the savage beast…..Yummy…..


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, mi compadres!

Well, I'm off to another fun filled day at the VA. I may check in when I get back.

Another day of 77 and sunny out here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you wood slackers,

Just a quick summery of today's weather…..it's hotter than a two dollar pistol…..All of a sudden it got really cloudy, and now it looks like some rain coming…The forecast says today and tomorrow, but I'm skeptical….Too hot to be outside, so I'm inside, and fixin' to hit the rack for a nice nap…..in a cool room, of course….Later y'all….....

By the by…...Where's eveyone at..? I know where dawsonBob is, but no one else….Come on….show yourself…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here I am Rick. Been busy at work the last two days. Our firehouse is a county cooling station , so I've been dealing with a lady staying here for the last two days and she will be here thru the night. It's a pain, but we can't turn her out with it so hot.
Also I've been fighting some GERD for the last few months and it's getting worse. I have a sore throat from it and trying to get in to see a doctor is a pain. I called what I thought was my PCP and found out that I have t seen her in three years, so they dropped me and she isn't seeing new patients. I got an appointment with a specialist on Thursday morning. Hope he can fix this because it's annoying and I know it can lead to worse things.
Oh, yeah it's HOT. Only supposed to be 86 tomorrow, but then right back to upper 90's by the weekend.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good afternoon Boys and Girls, It's damp and it was muggy earlier today from all the rain we had gotten in the last 16 hours. It poured so hard last night that some of the wheat fields are pushed down. We had a couple of BIG thunders claps last night. I swear my neighbors house got hit last night it was so loud and close. It was so loud that I jumped out of bed from a deep sleep. It sounded like I was on the guns again. Anyway, it's 70 right now with a low of 50 tonight. Perfect sleeping weather!

Well we are off in the morning. Thanks guys for the condolences. I'll let my wife know.

FF Bill, stay cool. Drink lots of liquids during those fires. I know the rest of the guys will stay inside while it's hot.

Stay safe everyone and we'll talk when we get back.
Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

I'm lazy this morning, cause I took the wife out to supper, then grocery buying, and then came home to get tackle ready to go night fishing with a partner on Norfork…We took his boat , and launched about 8:15….Fished till about 1:00, caught only 6 fish due to the extreme high water, dodged logs, and floating junk coming down from the river..It was 80 degrees when we put in, and hot and muggy w/ heavy humidity….I came in, put my tackle away, and stripped down to nakedness, and hit that cold shower….Damn it was bad out….I was just about soaked with sweat by the time I got in….So….I slept in a little this a.m….Now it's 80 out, and a high of 94 today….I'm staying in today to sit under the BTU's to cool my BUT, which is as big as a TUB…..

Bill…..This may be a dumb question, but what is GERD..? I'm not familiar with that term…Whatever it is, I hope you get it fixed….It sounds nasty…lol…And I think it's great that you/y'all are helping the lady stay cool, and out of the heat….Is she an elderly lady.? You guys do good deeds for folks, and that's a good thing…Isn't that why you became a firefighter..? You guys certainly have my respect for all the things you do for people….Stay cool, bud…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning…...barely.
Sounds like a great fishing trip…..not.
We are taking advantage of the cooler weather today to get some things done outside this morning.
Rick, GERD is gastroesophageal reflux disease. More simply it's acid reflux. I hope they can get it under control pretty quickly cause it's really cramping my style.
Not an elderly lady. The thing is that she is homeless. Definitely want to help people, but we are not set up to house people overnight. We are set up for people to come and cool off for a while and then go somewhere else. We are trying to find something more long term for her to go to.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, all,

Not much to report around here today.

It's a toasty 78 degrees and sunny here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, is a drought so bad to endure when it's only 78°? The worst drought I can remember was about 4 years ago and it was 107°. The hottest summer I can remember.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to the few out there,

It's about 5:25, and it started pouring down rain just a few minutes ago…It was about 93 before it hit, and now it's right at 80…so it cooled down considerably…..But….once this "heat shower" is over, it'll turn right back hot and muggy and sticky…..But for now, it ain't too bad….

Bill…..Sure hope you get your "acid reflux" taken care of….That stuff is nasty….I get it every now and then, and wake up choking during the night…When I belch or birp, (depending on what part of the country you're from), it goes into my windpipe, and I feel like I'm gonna drown…Can't get my breath…I hate that…..
Does the city have a place of shelter for homeless people.? I wouldn't think a fire house is the place to be bedding down people..Ya'll prolly have just enough for the firemen…Make her a pallet on the floor…. But, in this heat, I wouldn't want to be out in it if I could be somewhere cool…Sounds like a hassle for you guys….
Well…...I think the rain is over (?)...It moved through pretty quick, so now it's back to hot and humid….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (SD),

I sure wish it would rain and storm out your way….I hope it wasn't anything major for you to have to go back to the VA….How far is the VA from you? From what you say, it's an all day affair practically….sometimes….When I used to have to go in Memphis, the waiting room was packed with people…mainly just to get meds, but some just like to come in there and loaf, and visit, and take up space…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, a drought is hard to endure even in the winter. On a personal level, one can make do, especially when the temps are low.

The plants, however, need water. You can get fined a couple of hundred dollars around here for watering your plants and lawn. Mine is pretty much gone.

Farmers are losing whole crops because they can't get water. Not only are we in a terrible drought down here, but up North, too. There is water up North, but our lunatic left-wing legislature refuses to release it for fear of making some fish uncomfortable.

If you go into a restaurant nowadays, you have to ask for water with your meal, they no longer put it on the table automatically.

There's more, but I'll stop there, before I go on a real rant, but yeah, the drought is nasty.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I was only in there for some testing of my COPD. They were talking about putting me on home oxygen, too.

The VA hospital is over in La Jolla (although there are several clinics scattered around). That's about 12 miles from me (usually in bumper-to-bumper traffic), and yeah, it's usually packed.

But I love it still. Without the VA I'd be dead. I get the full ride, and they take very good care of me…of all of us.

Stay chilly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have disaster preparedness equipment from FEMA, consisting of lots of cots and blankets, so we put a few of them in our training room. The intention of the equipment was that in a natural disaster we can set up a shelter in a separate building. We also have a big generator trailer and hvac units to be able to heat or cool the building in the event of a power outage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the perspective on the drought Bob. I didn't mean to make you rant. As bad as our drought was, it only lasted about a year and there were no real bans put in place. I'm on a well though, so we quit watering our plants and I peed outside a lot. I would never water grass. That just makes it grow and then I have to cut it.
It's good to hear you saying how well the VA is taking care of you. All we hear is about the mistakes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, our drought has been going on for awhile, and things are getting worse. They say that next year may be the strongest El Niño in the last fifty years. They also say that even if it is, and there's plenty of rain, it still won't be enough to make up for the extremity of the drought we've been having for so long.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you dust mites,

Not too much to report this morning…It cooled off some after the down pour we had yesterday afternoon, so it's kinda nice this morning…How long will it last you ask..? I have no clue, but it's 70 now, and supposed to head to 93..The humidity seems really low now, which makes it tollerable…..for now….Lots of sun, and no clouds, but it's gonna get worse before it gets better…Had to take a break for a while, and now it's 80, so it's coming….

Bob (SD).....Sorry to hear your COPD is acting up on you…..It's good that you have a VA close to you, if / when you need it….The closest one to me is 3 1/2 hrs. away, and you make an appointment for 3-6 months in advance…Sucks. The at-home oxygen will help you a lot to breath better…and it's close at hand…It's good to hear that they are taking care of you and seeing to your needs…We deserve that for all we went through and did our duty to this country….I'm surprized Obummer hasn't closed them all down with the power he thinks he has….Rant over…On a worse note, I read this morning where California's water supply has been contaminated….What's that all about.? I never would have thought that your state would be in such a state, such as a drought….

Bill…..I do believe that's one thing you and I don't have to worry about is a drought….not at this point….We've / you have had so much rain, our lakes and rivers are flooded…The lakes are nearly at flood stage, and all the ramps are closed off until they let some out through the spill way….It's too hot to fish anyway right now….
That's good to hear that yall are set up for disaster relief, and have the equipment to handle it, just in case…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Sitting in doctors waiting room. Seems he is already at least 45 minutes behind. Today is supposed to be the last decent day for a while. High of 94 today with clouds. Back into the upper 90s for a week starting tomorrow.
Stay cool all of ya.


----------



## Redoak49

Here in NW Indiana it is raining again….since the beginning of May we have had about 25" of rain and everything is wet..wet..wet.  in addition, the mosquitoes love it and there are zillions.

I wish I could ship some of you people the rain and the mosquitoes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome aboard, Redoak. Here in San Diego we'll gladly take any rain you might care to send our way. You can keep the mosquitoes, though.

Thanks, Rick. Yes, I am lucky to live so close to the VA hospital. I couldn't live anywhere else.

77 and sunny today, according to the weather people. We'll see. It'll probably hit 80.


----------



## firefighterontheside

With all the oil pipelines they have, why dont they put in water pipelines to move water around the country to whereever its needed. Just sayin.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's me again, Margarite,

Bill…..You should anticipated the wait in the drs, office….You know they are NEVER on time for you to get in…Hope you get your problem fixed….And on the pipeline comment: Hey, it makes perfect sense to me to run water to whoever needs it….Forget pipe lining oil….we've got plenty of that…..California needs water worse….
Yep….where I live, we get plenty of rain, and our share of 'skeeters…..Bill, too, I imagine…Too hot to fish, and too hot for golf…..Stay cool and dry all you insiders….!!

Redoak49…...Glad you could join us again on our excursion of weather watching….I think you have been here before, but if not, welcome to the madness….We like getting reports from around the country and the world….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely expect the tardiness, but how does an office that opens at 0900 get 45 minutes behind by 1030. That would suggest that a 4pm appointment would be late by like 3 hours. Anyway, he said I have reflux and Scheduled me for an endoscopy to go look in there. Told me to take two Pepcid per day instead of one until Tuesday. 
Too hot to fish and golf, but I have turned on the AC in the shop so I will go out there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chippers,

Well…..it's the same crap….different day…..Hot and sultry…It's now 84 heading to 95…..Just another beautiful, hot, miserable day here in the Ozarks…..Plenty of sun, no clouds, and no rain forecast….Ba.dea ba-de-ba-dee….that's all folks…..

Bill…..Glad you finally got to see the doctor, after such a long wait….Like you, how can they get sooo far behind with patients, if they stay pretty much on time.? I don't get it, and prolly never will…But I'm glad they got you set up for " a look-see inside your innerds"....Drink two glasses of buttermilk a day, and call me in the morning…That'll cure you…!!!


----------



## Bogeyguy

Let's go Buccos


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone;

Not much to report here today. I signed up for Netflix last night; that's the major excitement right now.

79 and sunny today, with a chance of showers tonight. Maybe. Possibly. Could happen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening gents.
Had task force training today. I don't know what the temp was, but the heat index was 110. We were moving big pieces of concrete with ropes and pulleys and timbers to get them off of a car. Then we lifted a bus with air bags to rescue dummies from under it. Out in the full sun all day wearing long sleeve shirts, long pants and big heavy steel toe boots. I hope you all stayed cooler than I did. 
It's supposed to be 96° tomorrow and I'm gonna help a neighbor bale some hay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy WeatherWatchers, It has been quite pleasant in WW for the last week. We have been to the beach with the g-kids in the 5th wheel. It has been in the 70s for the most part. Going in to the high 80s and 90+ for the weekend. I can't complain, best report on here ;-)



> Whatever happened to good engineering for ease of maintenance?
> 
> - dawsonbob


They have never made tractors with a frame like an automobile. Just the nature of the beast. I doubt they would hold up to the tasks at hand if they tried.



> Howdy all you wood sniffers,
> 
> Bob (WW).....Good luck on the tractor repair….I hope you find the culprit that needs to be fixed, w/o tearing the whole thing down….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I have been researching. It may just be an adjustment if I'm lucky ;-) I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Mechanicing isn't my forte'. Too bad this thing doesn't run on an electric motor !!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you who are staying in where it's cool…..Cause it's 9:45, and already pretty warm out now….I just looked, and it's 84, with a high today of 94…So it's getting there, quick…..Really not much to report on, so I'll comment…..

Bogeyguy (Art).....Glad to have you join us on the weather topic…From your avatar, I take it you're a golfer? Too hot to fish, and too hot for golf….Keep on posting….we like new blood….

dawsonBob…..I hope you're enjoying Netflix….It's not bad….I've had it about 7-8 months, along with Amazon Instant Flix (?), and both have some pretty good stuff…A lot of old movies, TV series, etc., and some new stuff that they add ever so often….I'm sure you've already found all this out by now, but hey, $8.00 a month ain't bad, compared to what Dish, cable, and DirectTV cost….So far, we've got our money's worth….No commercials is my favorite thing with them….So grab the popcorn, soda, and enjoy…..

Bill…..You gotta quit lifting all that heavy stuff, or you'll have a heat stroke…lol…It's just too dang hot for them kind of activities, especially fully clothed with fire suits, boots, and all…It was about the same here w/ the heat index….Muggy and sultry…But hey, it's July, and that's the way it's supposed to be….Also, I've been there and done that on bailing hay…We used to quit at the end of the day, go take a bath in a mud hole of a pond to get the itchy hay off….It will drive you crazy…

Bob (WW).....Glad you got to spend time with the grandkids….Nothing like it…They grow up way too quick…And it sounds like you all had perfect weather for it…Around here on a beach, you'd roast like a pig. The closest thing we have to a beach is the boat ramps…lol.....Hope you get the problem figured out with your tractor….


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, compadres!

Bill, I can't say I envy you all the warm, warm fun you're having. Baling hay, huh? I'll stay here with the AC.

Bob, for your sake, I hope it is just an adjustment.

Rick, I've enjoyed Netflix so far. We'll see what it's like long term.

It's 85 with overcast skies and a 50% chance of rain. Muggy, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it didn't get as hot as forecast. It's 91° now and supposed to make 93. We put up 259 bales on the farm of my neighbors in laws. They have a neat place and he has quite the collection of stuff. Lots of old tools. I saw at least 50 old handsaws up in the barn loft.
Bob WW, sounds like some better weather for you and good times in the 5W. I'd sure like to take mine west, but Cindy doesn't like to drive that far.


----------



## dawsonbob

ATTENTION! Attention all!

It is raining here in San Diego! Real rain, not a drizzle. It won't make a dent in the drought, but it's nice anyway.


----------



## dawsonbob

WOW! Thunder and lightning, too. What a neat day.

Edited to add: Really close strikes and super loud thunder. How cool is that?


----------



## dawsonbob

There's still plenty of thunder and lightning, some wind, and the rain is coming down pretty good.

This is a major event for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Bob. May you have all you want.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bill. Unfortunately, it seems to be stopping, although there is a chance of more later tonight. Temperature dropped to 65 degrees; it was supposed to get up to 85.

It rained hard enough for awhile that there is some flooding in a few areas. Overall, we needed it, and I loved it…especially the super loud thunder.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (SD),

Bob, I'm glad the rain gods have smiled down on you….Hopefully, they are just taking a little break before unleashing some more needed rain for you….You sounded so happy to see it….lol…...!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I can't tell you how happy I am to get the rain we had today. There's a slight chance of more this evening, and an even better chance tomorrow.

I'm keeping me fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob…...If we had icons on here, and I wish we did, I'd send you a big thumbs up…..twice….So just imagine one coming your way….I hope you get more rain tonight and tomorrow….A good refreshing rain always makes me smile..
Well…..I'm off to have a big plate of nachos and some tamales, and settle in for some Netflix….Enjoy your evening, fellows….


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Rick. Sounds like my kind of chow. I'm already watching Netflix.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Lol! Cool, Bill, very cool indeed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It got up to 85 today and supposed to get a bit more tomorrow. Next week is supposed to be 72 with possible showers. It hasn't rained here enough to wet the ground since April, Next week my wife and granddaughter are helping at Campfire Day Camp. Perfect timing for a little rain ;-((

Glad you are getting a little rain Bob. Maybe it will hold back the brush fires. I saw in the news that one up by LA that blew across the freeway and caught a bunch of cars and trucks on fire!

No tractor progress today. Not too hot, too much migraine ;-(( Not too bad, don't get them often any more. Finally slept it off by late afternoon. Can't be too careful. I don't want another decade long battle!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

This is beginning to sound repetious, but not much change around these parts….I'm a little late with my post, as I contemplated cutting my weeds, but decided it was still too wet from all the dew and humidity that fell overnight….So instead, I sat in the sunroom and watched the birds and squirrels and hummers eat till it got too hot for them all…except the hummers…I think the hotter it is, the better they like it…..So now it's 90, and heading to 97, with no wind, no clouds…nothing but hot humid, and sultry air that is stiffling…..

dawsonBob….Hope you got some more needed rain last night and today….Every little dab helps….Enjoy Netflix..

Bill….I like the icon….I wish we could have them on here, like you can on our phones..They say a lot, sometimes when we can't…Thanks for posting the two thumbs up for Bob….We have them on another forum I belong to, and they are pretty handy…sometimes….

Bob (WW)......Hope you got over the migraine….You've been suffering with them a long time…..Just kick back and take it easy…That tractor will be there when you feel like tinkering with it…That's the way I feel when I have a back attack….it can wait…..till I can get to it…or not…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone;

Bob, we did have a couple of fires start from lightning strikes, but the rain put them out pretty quickly. A Cal Fire spokesman was on, and talked about what fires could be like in the coming months due to drought; it doesn't sound good. You do know that, as Rick pointed out, broken tractors aren't going anywhere - they'll wait for you. Take it easy.

No, unfortunately we didn't get any more rain last. The prediction though, is for more thunder storms and rain this afternoon.

The predicted high for today was 85, but since it's already 87, I think they got that one wrong. They were right about the humidity, though; it's high.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning Weather Watchers, 84 here @ 11 AM,

Lucky break a few fires succumbed to the rain. That tractor is very patient. It has has been waiting a couple years. ;-((

That is the latest from WW Bob in WW on the WWW


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's about 90° out there and going to 94. Could be worse and supposed to be a bit better next week.
Rick, all I did was Google "two thumbs up" and select images, then picked the one I want.
Hope that migraine goes away BobWW. Never had one, but remember when my mom used to get severe ones. She was miserable and was even admitted to the hospital for them.
Bob in San Diego, is it raining yet. When we had the drought in the Midwest I remember they would forecast scattered t storms and I would be so envious of those who got them when we didn't.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks guys for the well wishes. I am very fortunate to have discovered the triggers and be able to pretty much eliminate them. A decade of nearly 24/7 was a great motivating factor ;-) Unfortunately most people are not that lucky ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

What gets me even worse, Bill, is when they predict rain for here, with a probability of, say, 80 percent, and nothing happens. Time after time we've gone through that.

Bob, someone I know claimed to have had terrible migraines, til his wife divorced him. They cleared right up, or so he claimed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Everyone has their own triggers. I think a wife could trigger a migraine ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I never did figure out whether he was serious or not, but it could be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The human brain is a very interesting, complex and baffling piece of equipment. With me the drs were trying to treat me with migraine meds for years. They wouldn't listen to what I was telling them about my symptoms of migraine, tension and cluster headaches. After the Topamax disaster, I had little choice but to do it myself. I learned a lot for their suggestions and attempts. It took several years, but I finally diagnosed myself as having a continuous tension headache caused by a chiropractor. One dr tried to treat that, but the treatment was woefully short of anything that would be effective. I also had migraines triggered primarily by light and my eyes too plus the tension headache is a migraine trigger.

In my research and experience, I have come to believe nearly anything can be a migraine trigger. In many people the changing atmospheric pressure is a trigger. They are in nearly continuous migraine mode just like I was.

I just remembered I knew a guy who claimed his headaches went away and his health improved after he got a divorce too ;-) Good thing I solved mine before I thought of that ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Personally, I think migraines can be caused by more things than I can even guess at. The last time I broke my nose, I started having terrible migraines. I turned out that some cartilage was pressing on a nerve. The doc fixed it, and I haven't had one since. Anyone who hasn't had one really can't understand just how debilitating they can be. Glad you have yours mostly under control, Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The last time you broke your nose?? !!!!!! Do you do that regularly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you weather watchers,

You guys are a hoot…!! Sometimes, grown men say the dangest things (kind of like Art Linkletter said about kids)..
It's hot already here at 11:00, and going to 95….But rain is forecast for the next few days, and cooler temps, also..
I'm having a little trouble posting this a.m., as I just got back from the dentist, getting drilled and filled…I hate that numbing feeling, cause it makes me slop coffee all over my chin, and down my shirt….I'm dead from my lips to my chin. You guys ever tired drinking something out of one side of your mouth.? Impossible…...Now it's getting a little sore, so I better blow this pop stand and take a Advil….I think lunch is out for now…..You guys stay in where it's cool, and try not to get any nose bleeds…or headaches…...!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are already getting some relief from the heat, but it sure is muggy. It's only 78 now and they say a high of 88, but I don't see that happening if it keeps raining.
I'm heading to OK next week to see an LJ with a sawmill and taking some logs. It's supposed to be really hot by then. Wish it wasn't.
Rick, something tells me you can type better than you can talk right now. 
I have to take my son to get a bunch of teeth pulled this week. Doesn't bother him though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy WWers,

Rick i hate when that happens too! One of the migraine meds they put me on caused tooth decay. Went in for check up and had 23 cavities!!

Keep your kool guys. I hate to report this but it is 68, high overcast, with a bright spot that may become the sun about noon. WW isn't all that bad most of the time, but don't tell anyone, there is too much congestion here already ;-((

WWer Bob in WW reporting via the WWW


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, weather reporters,

I would have kept you all apprised of what was happening yesterday, but the cable went out. It was still out at 11:30 when I went to bed. Here's what I would have told you: it rained. Lot's, as in buckets full.

Bob, lol, not so much anymore, but when I was younger and active there were sports, the Marine Corps, and just life in general. It wasn't exactly a sheltered life.

Rick, you have my sympathy. Don't know what else I can say.

Our storm total for the last two days was 1.77 inches. There was flooding in some places, but we really needed the rain.

Today should be 80 degrees and mostly cloudy.


----------



## darinS

82 right now heading to 90. Good possibility of t storms tonight. Hoping not though. Spent the weekend cleaning the garage to try to get some semblance of a workshop. Almost there!!

Watching this video 



 Pretty interesting how a lot of these joints work without any metal fasteners. May have to delve more into this than I already have. Got a book on Japanese joinery, just need to try some of it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Bob! How much have you had in the last year?


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, Rain, or broken noses?

As for rain, I don't know, and I don't know where to find out. I do know that we average about 10 inches per year. Since we've had a particularly dry year, I would guess we've had substantially less than that.

The weather monitoring system runs from June to June, so that 1.77 inches may, technically, be it for this weather year (so far).


----------



## Bonka

An off and on again rain. Temp is around 85+ and the humidity is 90%. The summer is not the time for me to be WW in my garage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bill, Rain, or broken noses?
> 
> As for rain, I don t know, and I don t know where to find out. I do know that we average about 10 inches per year. Since we ve had a particularly dry year, I would guess we ve had substantially less than that.
> 
> The weather monitoring system runs from June to June, so that 1.77 inches may, technically, be it for this weather year (so far).
> 
> - dawsonbob


That answers the rain as best you can. What about the noses?


----------



## dawsonbob

You mean you've never had your nose broken?

Okay, okay. The first time was when I was 10. Fly ball out of the sun. Ouch.

My nose has been broken 6 times in the last almost 70 years, mostly playing sports a couple of times working, once in an automobile accident, and only once in a fight/brawl.

I hope that the last one (about 30 years ago) is the last one ever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You mean you ve never had your nose broken?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Nope, never have ;-) I think I broke my little brother's nose playing hockey with sticks and a rock for a puck. Never an official diagnosis, but it seemed a little crooked later on ;-) He slipped and fell into a swing I was taking at the "puck" ;-(

I was always afraid to get into any brawls. I broke a rib or 2 on a 1800 # Holstein cow one night when she kicked the crap out of me while I was milking. I probably should have broken something when I fell off an 8' ladder on to concrete floor, or when getting kicked around by cows, horses and mules. Always able to keep the motorcycles sunny side up ;-)) Lucky break ;-)) The only thing I ever broke was my wrist trying to loosen a stubborn screw with a screw driver.


----------



## dawsonbob

No matter what you break, it hurts :-(

It seems I've broken just about everything, at one time or another. Hopefully, that kind of nonsense is behind me. I no longer dive, jump out of planes, climb, or any of the other things I used to do. Now that I've stopped doing those things, what could possibly go wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> what could possibly go wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…wrong…
> 
> - dawsonbob


Nothing should break, just normal wear and tear; knees, rotary cuff, hips ~~ ;-(( Be sure to go in for regular maintenance: oil and lube every 3,000 ;-) That is why I now carry a pedometer. Missed too many lube jobs!


----------



## dawsonbob

Now that there is funny, Bob!

I can barely walk because of my knees. The VA wants to give me replacements, but I'm holding off on that. They're talking about doing something for the joint in my right shoulder, too.

I had enormous amounts of fun breaking everything when I was young. Now all those things are coming home to roost. Still, I wouldn't change a thing: it's just the price we pay. I wouldn't trade all the things that happened to my body in the Marine Corps for anything, and I'd go again if needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They told me I was done being an electrician and wanted to replace mine when I was in my early 50s, but I refused. I figured I was better off as a part time electrician than a full time Walmart greeter ;-) Finally got unloader braces for both. Wore one out being an electrician. The brace man told me one day if they ever come up with a new product, he said I was the perfect guinea pig to test it for durability ;-) Had rotary cuff about then too. All electricians, pipe fitters and tin benders do that just before retirement or just after. Early cataracts in my mid 40s. My friends used to call me the bionic man ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'M BACK!!! Thought you could get rid of me, right? My temp today is 69 with sunshine and a high of 78. Boy, what a HOT miserable trip (weather wise) it was in Chattanooga. It was so hot and muggy, I thought my socks were melting. It was like being back in Tigerland at Ft. Polk. Yuk. I stayed indoors as much as I could. Oh Yea, BTW, we were just around the corner from that shooting too! FBI guys everywhere. However, I got to meet some great people that my wife hasn't seen for decades. We were just about a half hour from home and it cut loose with a hard storm. Didn't get much rain at my house though. But the lawn, that's another story. So, I'm heading outside to fire up the mower and get busy.

To quote Dorothy from the wizard of OZ, "There's no place like home". Stay safe my friends. Oh, and welcome aboard Redoak49. Don't be a stranger.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Redoak49

It is great here today in NW Indiana with sun , 75 degrees and a light wind. No rain in last 3 days which is a record this summer. It has been crazy with downpours and heavy thunderstorms, lightning and thunder.

The worst of it all is the mosquitoes which are huge and in swarms. Dipping your head in Deet helps some.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well fellas, nice day here today and tomorrow. High of 82 today and 80 tomorrow with low in the sixties.
Surgery center cancelled my appt. this morning because they couldn't get ahold of me yesterday. They were dialing the wrong number. Grrrrrrrr. Now I have an appt. tomorrow at 0600. Oh my god it's early!
My boys have been wanting to camp outside, so tomorrow night we will put the tent up in the yard and maybe have a camp fire. Great night for it.
Shop time today.
Welcome back Don.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, weather people,

Welcome aboard, Redoak.

Welcome back, Don.

It's 78 overcast degrees here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look what I found on the parking lot of Walmart today. Of course I never had a real one, but I have an imitation on my keychain. This is a real one made by U.S. Shelby, just like the one my dad has on his keychain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Now, that's a find, Bill.

I've had one version or another since I was a kid. I don't carry one anymore, because I carry a small Swiss Army knife.

That one is called the "P-38." There's a bigger size called the P-52 (if I remember correctly) that actually works better. 
They had the technology…they built it better, stronger, faster…the bionic can opener.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I knew the little one was called the p38. I googled it to see if they were still used or made. The bigger one is the p51. They are still used by the military to an extent when tray rations are served instead of mre's. LOL.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, I don't know why I said p52. Having a dumb attack here this morning.

Way back when, we used to get one with our c-rations. Everyone wore one on their dog tags for easy access. You can buy them a number of places.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning weather watchers,

62 here this AM. High clouds, but some dark fierce looking ones ;-( I think they are bluffing ;-)) Should be low 70s later.

welcome aboard Redoak, with that much rain is the corn yellow and stunted?

That is the pits Bill!! I hate when they do that ;-(


----------



## Redoak49

I know most are not too interested but to my eye in traveling northern Illinois an Indiana, the corn looks worse and behind a typical year. There are quite a few flooded areas.

Crop conditions declined according to the USDA for both corn and soybeans. Poor conditions affect yields, prices, and of course the cost of items in the grocery store in the future. The price of everything just seems to keep going up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad, said the same thing, one with each c ration. If he had known they would be any kind of collectible he would have saved every one he ever got.


----------



## dawsonbob

You would be amazed at the uses my Marines put them to. The guys used them to assemble and disassemble things, strip wire, and countless other things. Your dad would probably tell you the same thing: P38's rock.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Redoak, I figured as much with all the constant rain reports that keep coming ;-)

Those dark clouds over WW this AM were bluffing ;-) Only got to 72 today. Supposed to be partly cloudy and 75 tomorrow.

We have little brush fires every where you look. There are at least 8 major wild fires burning in the Pacific NW. Fortunately, our humidity stays high enough so any brush fires will not crown and travel through the tree tops through the burbs. Might be time to get a little rain dance party organized.

I can't get the tractor clutch to disengage. Looks like it will have to be broken in half ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 66 and sunshine with a high of 79 expected.

It sure is great to be back to "normal". Being on the road and sleeping in a different bed is just not normal. I have slept so hard since I've been home It almost feels like I have jet lag. You guys will like this, speaking of corn that is, the wife and I picked up some corn at a roadside market on the way home and we had it last night for dinner. Wow, it was great. Summer is here!

WW Bob, you're still having problems with your tractor. I thought you'd have it fixed by now.

Oh Yea, I carried my P-38 for years until I gave it to my kid. Now he carries it on his key chain. Recently, when I was at an estate sale, I bought a pair of P-51's in the package for 10 cents.

FF Bill, I hope all goes well with you procedure. I've had Gerds for several years now. I just take my medicine everyday and sleep with my bed on a two inch incline at the head to help it out. As long as I don't eat anything before I go to bed, I'm fine.

Well gang, I've gotta go with the wife grocery shoplifting. Our supplies are down due to our trip. Y'all stay safe.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning weather guesser listeners.
Done. Seems i have a minor hiatal hernia. Take some meds. Cut back on a few things. Elevate bed like Don suggested. I'll do my best. No power tools today. Surely they don't mean drills. I need to do some pocket holes. 
Great day today. I turned off the ac last night.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, weather mates,

Bob, how does one break a clutch in half? Just curious.

Don, Glad to hear that you're back to normal.

Bill, Happy to hear that you learned what to do about your Gerds. That's miserable stuff.

It's 78 and overcast here, turning sunny later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

62 & high overcast in WW.



> WW Bob, you re still having problems with your tractor. I thought you d have it fixed by now.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Too much interference. Off to the beach with grand kids last week. Lots of other minor errands ;-) I'll load it up and take it to a mechanic today or tomorrow.



> Bob, how does one break a clutch in half? Just curious.
> 
> - dawsonbob


You break the tractor in half at the bell housing to get at the clutch.

Good to hear it is just minor Bill.

Don, there is no place like home ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

What you're saying Bob, is you are just pulling the clutch. I thought you were talking about physically breaking the clutch somehow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes, that is how you get to the clutch. Take a look at these.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=toolt&th=310260






Not something I want to do myself.


----------



## dawsonbob

Got it. Or rather you got it.

No thanks, Bob. Not something I would like to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WW Bob got post #2000.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have never liked mechanical work other than the simple stuff like tune ups. Electricity is so much cleaner to work on ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WW Bob got post #2000.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wish I'd bought a Lotto ticket instead ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you had, too. You'd be set up for life, and, AND you could get your tractor fixed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, happy woodsters,

Not much to report around here this morning. Another VA appointment this morning.

The sky is overcast, turning to sunny in the afternoon, with a high of 80.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful 68 and clear sly day today. The high is expected to get to 82. Ain't that nice?

Didn't WW Bob get #1000? What a lucky duck? Oh, I don't think I would like to "break a clutch" either. You learn something new everyday. My neighbor plays with tractors too, but I've never heard that term before.

Boy, I've been sleeping hard lately. I don't know if it's the trip that wore me out or if I'm just working too hard during the day. Naw, can't be the latter! Although it takes a lot to catch up from a vacation. Today's job is tilling the garden.

Yesterday, I finished my shop project. I put up a "slat wall" complex in the shop. I had one in my store years ago and I liked it for hanging things on the wall. Then I paid $80.00 per sheet. This time I used scrap lumber. So far it works good. I saw on the projects page, someone posted pictures of a french cleat wall complex. Interesting, but I like mine better. Maybe cause it come from my brain.

Well, it's time to go out to the shop and stumble around a bit before going to the garden. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Correction to my earlier post: the sun is already out, and I'll bet it will be more than the predicted 80 degrees.


----------



## Cricket

Yup, summer is definitely here where every day is pretty much the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No, I just looked back, I didn't do #1000. Bob (SD) did it. ;-) Maybe I'll reconsider my lotto ticket strategy ;-))

Yesterday was a very pleasant day in WW. No rain, no fires, just 72 and partly cloudy. Today is a little more sun and probably 78.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello. Its about 85 out, pretty sunny and getting cool again tonight. Told cindy im ready for the cold again. Ive had enough heat. I'll settle for 70's until November. 
At the dentist with liam again.
Sleeping was pretty good in the tent last night.
Um…thats all i got.


----------



## BadJoints

It's 116° and blowing 30kts here. Why the heck do people live in these environments?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where? Death Valley?


----------



## Redoak49

I think from his profile he is in Afghanistan.

I have not posted in this thread very much but it would help if people would include the location in their post.

Nice morning here in NW Indiana…clear and going up to 86. It has been a great week with lots of sun and moderate temps. Probably the nicest of the summer after to much rain. Going to do some spray of the vicious mosquitoes today…need about two weeks of no rain to get rid of some of them.


----------



## Bonka

It'll get to high 90's today with the usual high humidity. My 30 year old BMW has an A/C failure and will go into my mechanic at Jacksonville Beach on Monday.

Orange Park, FL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice cool morning here. Gonna be 89 in MO today with little chance for rain. Slowly getting hotter over the next few days. Going to OK to visit a few Ljs and it's supposed to be 100° while we saw some lumber.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 71 and clear here in beautiful Northern Michigan. The temp is expected to get to 88. I'm not complaining, I'm not complaining, I'm not complaining. I gotta keep telling myself that cause just around the corner is the cold!!!!!

Tilled my garden yesterday and it looks great! Got a couple of projects completed yesterday. I'm on a roll. We have one of our daughters coming to stay the weekend with us today. Getting excited, we don't get much visitors up here in the north country.

WW Bob, I knew it was a Bob that got #1000, just couldn't remember which one.

FF Bill have a nice trip to OK. Watch out for tornado's.

Rick is MIA. Anyone seen a bread crumb trail yet? I hope he hasn't fell into the lake while he's fishing. Bread crumb trails don't work well in water. LOL

Well, gotta get out to the shop and clean up my mess from the projects. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

BadJoints, welcome aboard! We seldom hear from Afganistan.

Jerry, this is not the time of year to go without air conditioning.

Bill, just don't get heat stroke.

Don, I don't know where Rick is. I suspect that he'll be along.

It's 82 and sunny here in San Diego, with no rain in sight. The ten day forecast looks like the temps are going up each day. I hope not; air conditioning is expensive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes, welcome aboard badjoints. Be safe in Afghanistan!

Too the tractor to the mechanic yesterday. Hope it is quick and easy for him;-)

Looks like another partly cloudy mid 70s day in WW. ;-) I almost feel guilty reporting this!


----------



## Cricket

> ... Heat index values of 105 to 108 become more widespread today through Sunday…


Just outside of San Antonio Texas.

It's that time of year when we start getting the heat index warning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You have my sympathies Cricket!


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, you must have super air conditioning at your place. I couldn't handle that kind of heat for very long…say, about twenty minutes.


----------



## Cricket

You actually get used to it.

I try to save my outdoor activities for early or late.


----------



## dawsonbob

How hot is it a 4 o'clock in the morning, Cricket?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 72 and clear heading to 82 today. Supposed to get T/S this morning but, as yet we haven't seen any.

We have our daughter visiting with us this weekend so you know what that means, I'm not going to get to visit my shop today. That's going to be rough. She woke up this morning with her agenda in hand. So, I'm going to close for now and go out and console my woodshop.

Stay safe my friends. Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas and cricket. Gonna be about 92° today with scattered t storms all weekend.
We are planning on lots of water and Gatorade, plus the mill is in the shade so we should be fine. I'll be thinking of your 88° Don.
Wake up Rick!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gentlemen and lovely lady,

It should be about 84 and sunny here today.

That's it. That's all I have to report. Nothing more. Nada, nothing, zip.


----------



## Cricket

> How hot is it a 4 o clock in the morning, Cricket?
> 
> - dawsonbob


I think our low has been right around 75 degrees.

Currently…


----------



## dawsonbob

That's exactly what I was wondering. Your low is about where I like my daytime high.I would have trouble sleeping in that temperature.

Those kinds of temperatures are rare in San Diego, thank goodness.


----------



## Redoak49

I always end up asking myself the same question…

Which is worse?

Summer with 90+ degrees, high humidity, no breeze and mosquitoes

OR

Winter with -15 F, 20 mpg wind, and blowing snow

Thank goodness that I had a high efficiency furnace and AC to lower the utility bills

Sorry for always mentioning mosquitoes BUT I HATE THEM


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries, I hate them too.
And the heat is worse, without a doubt. I'm ready for the cold.


----------



## dawsonbob

You guys are going to hate me, but our summers are usually about 80-85, and our winters about 65-70.

Our problem here in San Diego is lack of rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's ok Bob, but I prefer my winters cold.


----------



## dawsonbob

And more power to you, Bill!

Some folks like cold winters. Some like hot summers. I like it about 72-78 all year long (yes, I am spoiled).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good evening all. Rain in WW today. Maybe 1/4 to 1/2 inch followed by sprinkles all day. Never did get to 70 as far as I know.

went to a shooting match today. Didn't finish last but close to it. My antique Ballard with a offhand stock is out classed by the modern bench rest equipment. That's OK, its more important to practice the traditional sport than to win matches ;-) Plus, only 4 perfect scores have ever been shot. 2 of those guys were there, some with national championships and most competitive nationally. No easy pickins in the winner's circle ;-))

Mort rain tomorow and then back to summer ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, mi amigos!

That's a bummer, Bob. I know how difficult shooting can be.

It was predicted to be 80 degrees here today, although that seems like nonsense now, since it's already 81 and climbing. I'm ready for some cooler weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was not too bad. It is like fishing; casting and presentation of the fly is more important than catching a fish ;-) Shooting that 100 year old Ballad is more important than winning. Besides I have boxes full or medals and trophies. What do you do with them when the grand kids get tired of asking, "Did you really win those Grandpa?" Nobody else cares ;-))

It is overcast and 60 here today. I expect it to be overcast and 60 all day the way it looks. The wife may want heat if this continues ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

I can understand, Bob. Did a little competitive shooting, myself. You just can't explain what goes into it to a non shooter.

Up to 85 here already, at 11 o'clock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's only 87 out but feels much worse with the rain we got this morning, very humid. Was out on a fire til 0200 last night/this morning. Total loss of a small business. I think it went unnoticed for quite a while.
Had a rattle under my truck. My dad suggested it might be an exhaust heat shield. Indeed it was. Original metal band had fallen off. I got a 7" pipe clamp for $2 and it was a perfect fix. No more rattle. Wish your tractor could be that easy Bob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 78 and sunshine here in Northern Michigan with a high today of 92.

Our daughter came to visit this weekend and we had a very pleasant time with her and her friend. I taught them some of my bad habits and I'm afraid they're gonna use them on me for a while. What a swell time we had though. Sure miss them already. But, the house is back to normal and I'm ready to get back out in the shop and make some sawdust. We have another road trip tomorrow down state for another doctor's appointment. With this trip, we can see some of the other kids.

Dawson Bob and WW Bob, I did some competition shooting once, but that was in the army and I don't believe it was considered competition. It was on the firing line in Basic Training. I got expert out of the deal but it was all luck. It's amazing what you can hit with your eyes closed. Them tracers help too! LOL But, I've got to admit, I'd love to fire off an old weapon like your old Ballard. I'd love to own a civil war musket. I'm gonna miss an auction this weekend, due to a family reunion. This auction has a civil war musket and an M-1 carbine, not to mention scads of roughtcut ash and cedar.

Well enough crying, I need to go out and do something to take my mind off my miseries. LOL. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, Any time you get out his way we can blaze away ;-) I don't have an M-1 or a civil war musket but you can shoot my flintlock.

It was 58 when I looked out this morning. High overcast, aka on shore flow don't ya know. It should burn off for the entire week. We will be getting some WW scorchers close to 90; aka as pleasant summer afternoons in most of the rest of the country ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the morning to yez all,

Used to have a Hawkins replica when I lived out in the boonies. It was fun. Now I'd rather have an M-14.

Today is the coolest day of the week. It's 77 and sunny. It'll be almost 90 by the end of the week.

P.S. Just out of curiosity, where is Rick? Did he sneak off to go fishing again?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

Off to the VA again this morning.

79 and sunny here in San Diego.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations guys and doll…...

I'm happy to report that I'm alive and barely kicking….I haven't abandoned you guys, and now I'm back to the same old grind as before I left…..Just needed a respit to get out of the hills and hollors of Arkansas….Only if I croak will I be missing. Around here, it's the same crap….different day…..Hot and muggy, and no relief in sight….till maybe around September or October…Highs in the upper 90's, and lows 78-80…..And no dawsonBob, I didn't sneak off on another fishing trip….I tried to find a cool place, but there wasn't one to be found…..!!

And to all you new poster that have joined us, we all welcome you to our weather topic…We hope that ya'll continue to post your conditions around your neck of the woods….We like to know what's happening besides where we live ourselves…..Looks like we're well on our way to 3,000…..Let's keep on keeping on…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had an emergency fun day match this morning. 20 shots at 200 yds. It was an emergency because they just decided last Friday to do it ;-) I have a competitive rifle for this one ;-) Took the Gold!!

Turning out to be a scorcher by WW standards; nearly 80 ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Congratulations, Bob!

Iron or optical?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Optical, I haven't been able to shoot open Iron sights since I had cataract surgery in 95. I haven't been able to shoot aperture Iron Sights for about 8 or 10 years. They discovered wrinkling dead center on the retina. I doesn't bother me except for shooting Iron Sights and sometimes seeing small bullet holes at 200 yards depending on conditions. I asked if there was a fix? He told me if it dramatically affects your vision, but at this stage, they would probably make it worse ;-( I don't need any more of that!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Cool. I only shot optical a few times for distance. When I was younger I thought that optics were only for 500 yards and more. Now I have about the same problem as you in my right (dominant) eye, so it's optical all the way now, if I even want to see the target.

Old age sucks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes it does but it is better than the alternative ;-)

I shot on US Long range black powder team in Ottawa in 93 when I could still see. 1000 yards with with iron sights, no scopes allowed, just like they did it at Creedmoor in 1874.


----------



## dawsonbob

1000 yards with with iron sights? Outta my league. Best I've done was 600 meters with iron sights. Not sure I could see anything smaller than a tractor trailer rig at 1000 yards.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think the black bulls eye was 48" +/-


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, it 79 right now with clear sky's. Today's high was 93. Good thing I wasn't here to enjoy it.

The wife and I went on another road trip down state to see a doctor about a wart. My wife had one removed off her thumb that just occurred about two months ago. it was in the area where she grips a water bottle cap. It really bothered her so we had it looked at. The doc told her it in all probability that it was a wart but could be skin cancer. Since skin cancer runs in her family, we had it removed. We saw some of the kids and done some shopping also while we were down state. We left around 8 AM and returned home around 8 PM. We had a great time together as we usually do.

Thanks WW Bob for the "invite" to shoot some of your guns. Someday I may take you up on it if I ever travel again. I've made it as far west as Wyoming (I had to see Devils Tower). And straight south to New Mexico to Texas. I'd like to go to Washington and Oregon some day.

Good to hear from you Rick. I think we were all wondering when you were going to come up for air. I'm glad ur back, now stay put!!!

Well, I'm going to sign off for tonight. Stay safe my friends and we'll talk tomorrow morning over coffee. Rick, it's your turn to buy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

At that distance a 48" bull looks a lot smaller. Still takes good breath control and a soft finger, neither of which I have anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm really glad Rick is back if he is buying ;-)

U R welcome Don. My grandmother couldn't believe WA when I flew her out for her first grandson's high school graduation. Lots of water and trees; beats corn and soybeans! (West Bend, Iowa)



> At that distance a 48" bull looks a lot smaller. Still takes good breath control and a soft finger, neither of which I have anymore.
> 
> - dawsonbob


The sight picture stays relatively the same from 100 yards to 1000 on the NRA targets. It starts at 6 3/8" at 100, 13" at 200 and covers about 6 minutes of angle (MOA) all the way out. It stays the same dimension from 800 to 1000 so the MOA coverage would drop from about 6 MOA at 800 down to about 4 MOA at 1000. It is surprisingly easy to see at the distance on a clear day.


----------



## dawsonbob

I can no longer hold a minute of arc: got the old age wobbles ;-(

I think it would have to be a really clear day for me to see that far. Maybe with a spotting scope.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You probably get too much sun down there. It is the mirage ;-) not your eyes.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you glue sniffers,

Looks like I'm buying the first cup of joe this morning, and glad to do so…..After a good night's rest from our sojourn, it's back to business as usual…..The wife was on the job early, as to catch up on customers she put off till getting back…I think she wants to retire, but I think she has about 10 more good years to make me fishing and woodworking funds….lol…So… I keep her at bay with that kind of talk…!! I tell her she's too young…yea right….
It is 82 already, with no wind, blue bird skys, and headed for 97 for the high…It might make it….Nothing unusual…
I've got a few chores I've got to catch up on, cause I've neglected them here lately…Been having really bad back attacks, so it keep me stove up and at bay to get things done….Got to get some new tires for my John Deere utility trailer, cause one went flat while we were gone….On closer inspection, they are dry rotted ( 12 years old), and the tread has come apart….I'm gonna call J.D. and order a couple…That way I know they are the right size…

Got to get my yardwork done, as the weeds grew, and are out of control…I knew I shouldn't have fertilized….Then I've got to make a run to Missouri…So things are lined out for me this week…..
I hate traveling, so it's good to be back home….Like Don quoted: "There's no place like home"...Keep posting guys and doll, and let us know of your activities and goings-on in your neck of the woods…Enjoy that java, ya'll….


----------



## dawsonbob

Not much to report around here. Have to go to the VA again today.

73 and overcast at the moment, headed to 79 and sunny later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even in fellers. Just came back from OK. Visited LJ gfadvm if you're familiar. We cut lots of wood, most notably some big walnut logs I've had for about a year. They were ugly on the outside but beautiful on the inside. Liam came with me and we had a good time. A few other Ljs came over for the day as well.

Haven't caught up on posts, but I see Rick dragged himself back in. He's alive.

Weather cooling down a bit. That's welcome.


----------



## dawsonbob

How was the weather in Oklahoma, Bill? Was it as hot as you thought it would be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monday was pretty rough. It was 99, very humid and no breeze. Yesterday was supposed to be hotter, but it turned out to be a much better day with a nice breeze all day. Not sure if the temp was hotter or not, but it seemed cooler.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, you had a good trip, and you got to take your boy along; nothing better than that.


----------



## upinflames

Here in Texas we are ready for the first frost, could be late November, summer sucks.

To this day I don't understand why folks wait till summer to "cook out".

Makes a lot of sense to start a fire in 100+ temps, I built a new smoker, won't crank it up till it cools off.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome aboard, upinflames.

I'm with you: when it's cooking outside, it's too hot to cook.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you had a good trip Bill. Converting ugly logs to beautiful is always fun

upinflames, sounds like you are about to burst into flames!!

It was a real scorcher for WW today, 90. we're lucky, the humidity is usually 50% or less in the hot weather. Ypu''d think it would be higher right here by the Pacific, but it ain't ;-) I'm not sure how that works, but I like it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 74 with plenty of sunshine to go around here in upper Michigan. Supposed to get to 86 for a high. Had the windows open last night for sleeping. Wow, I'd rather have them windows open versus air on in the house. The low last night was in the low 60's. Just right!

I finished another project yesterday. It's my version of an Art's and Craft's weather barometer glass holder. I'll get some pictures of it and turn it in to LJ. I've finished a few lately but haven't had the chance to put them on line as yet. It's hard for me to mess with the computer with such beautiful weather outside calling for me to come out and play.

FF Bill, that sounds fun traveling to another LJ guys place and making sawdust. I think when I get around to traveling again, I'll have to do that. I've got one scheduled stop already and that's in Washington to shoot a gun or two.

Up in flames, welcome to the site. Your turn to buy the next round of coffee. Sounds like you have an issue with cooking out in the summer. Yeah, where you live it's a heat problem, but where I live, it's part of summer. Up here in Michigan we look forward to summer just to cook out. Every time we cook out, it's a holiday.

Going to the county fair tonight to represent our Shrine "hillbilly clan". Should be pretty fun. Well, I'm "off like a prom dress" to the shop. Stay safe my friends and we'll see you in the morning around the coffee table.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Cricket

I'm thinking about hibernating…


----------



## Bonka

Really good watermelon weather in Orange Park, Fl. I have two big stripers that should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Redoak49

After about 2 months of rain and complaining about it in NW Indiana, we now have hot dry weather. But I am glad it is not as hot as other places ….only supposed to get to 88 as compared to 90-100 in other places.

With all the rain, my tomatoes are pathetic this year and will not get too many. But now hot and dry and I need to water them daily.

At least my shop is inside with AC.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

Lol. Bears hibernate in the winter. Do Crickets hibernate in the summer?

No watermelon or tomatoes here, but the palm trees are going just fine.

81 and sunny in San Diego today.


----------



## Cricket

> Do Crickets hibernate in the summer?
> 
> - dawsonbob


This one wants to. (grin)


----------



## dawsonbob

I've had that feeling myself from time to time. Maybe you can hibernate just part of the day, so you don't miss supper?


----------



## Cricket

Current temp this evening…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, I'll try to keep the powder dry until you get here ;-)

Went to Everett today from Auburn in the middle of the day to miss traffic. 52 miles, took about 1.5 to 1.75 hours with freeway all the way. I guess there is no travel time left in the metro area except between 10 PM and maybe 5 AM, but I'm not getting up to find out. Lots of 10 mph driving ;-( I realized if they put sensors on cars to stop the tailgaters, all the cars will not fit on the road!



> Do Crickets hibernate in the summer?
> 
> - dawsonbob
> 
> This one wants to. (grin)
> 
> - Cricket


Do naps count? ;-)

I can pick up the tractor tomorrow. They just put a new clutch in complete; cheapest way to go. Now I wonder who the liar is? The guy that sold it to me or the shop he said he had replace it before I bought it? One time a mechanic I thought I knew and was a friend and neighbor did a valve job on my pickup. A year or so later I was having trouble and took it to a shop a friend recommended to rebuilt the engine. He said it didn't have valve job a few thousand miles ago, maybe a little lapping compound but that was it ;-(

It got to 88 here today. The official high was 94 at the airport. We were a little cooler as we don't have 600 acres of concrete to hold the heat ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

I don't know if they count officially, but they certainly do in my book.

Glad to hear that you got your tractor back. I know what you mean about the traffic…it sucks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They keep importing cars andimporting people, when are they going to import some roads?


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I wish they would.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys and cricket. Nice this morning, but it will be 92° for a high and no rain in sight. I'm working a 72 and then going to Branson for 9 days starting on Sunday.
Nice to have a working tractor. I bought mine just before a tornado knocked down half of our trees and they all fell on my driveway. That loader was worth it's weight in gold.
St. Louis city is usually 5 degrees warmer than at my house at all times. Heat island, they call it.
Have a good one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 74 and mostly sunny here in northern Michigan. Forecast is 83 for a high. Quite cool last night, slept well with the windows open.

Redoak, I had the same problems with my garden last year. Too much rain! I had raised garden boxes with a ground cloth under them to keep the weeds out. Didn't work well cause it wouldn't let the water drain out well enough. So, when we had tons of rain come along in the spring and the first part of summer, it rotted all the roots and killed the plants. This year, I got rid of the boxes. The garden is doing better.

Well, I posted my 3 latest projects and the one I thought might have a chance at the top daily didn't get it. But the one that I really didn't think would have a chance, got it. Go Figure! But, I'm proud just the same.

FF Bill, you're heading back to Branson? You must love that place. I was there once and that was it. I didn't see anything there that would draw me back again. Have fun just the same. And, watch out for the nuts on the road.

Well, gotta go for now. The wife unit is dragging me into town this morning. I'll get in the shop a little later I guess. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood whisperers,

Well….I'm finally able to get back on the 'puter, and post on our topic…Yesterday morning (I was told by my wife, since she gets all the scuttle butt at her shop), that someone took out a pole and transformer up the road a piece, and we lost power and internet…Crazy damn Arkansas drivers…!! So I was down all day and into the night w/o internet.They got the power restored, but not 'puter use till this morning…That's our excitement around here for now.

We went into the big city last night, cause the wife needed supplies for work, then went to Staples to look for a new 'puter chair for my desk top…..I found the one I wanted, and a women bought it right out from under me while we were gathering supplies….Really pissed me off, as it was the only one they had….Back to square one…
Then went to a cafe we had never eaten at before, and waited 40 minutes to get our grub….I'll never go there again….Took 10 minutes for the waitress to take our drink orders….And they wern't all that busy…what a pisser…

It was 70 when I arose to have my coffee in the sunroom and watch the birds and animals frockle about….It sure tastes good…The high will be 93, but right now it feels refreshing, and not much humidity….I coauld tell a little change in the air, cause my old bones and joints ached all day and night….The rest of the week looks pretty much the same….Lows in the 70's, and highs in the 90's….

Glad you new posters joined us (upinflames, Redoak, Jerry, etc.)....Glad to hear from you too, Cricket….Sure sounds hot in your neck of the woods….It's kinda funny….I lived in Texas nearly all my life, and have never been to San Antone, or the Alamo, or Houston on hardly any big cities there….where I lived the heat was dry…..Ok…that's it for now…You folks stay as cool as possible….In the heat of the day around here, I lay up like a

fat hog looking for shade…..


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, compadres!

Frockle, Rick? That's a new one on me.

Hooray! I don't have to go to the VA today!

78 and sunny here in San Diego again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, Branson for us is a great place to go with the whole family, including dogs. We have a really nice inexpensive campground we like. They have a nice pool and shaded sites. We also have season passes to silver dollar city, which is the only tourist thing we do. We don't go to shows or any of the other costly stuff that goes on in Branson. It's only 3.5 hours from our house, but far enough away to feel we are on vacation. When table rock lake isn't too high(as it is now) we go to the beach and I fish in the stream beneath the dam for trout. Won't get to do those this year.


----------



## Cricket

> ¡Buenos dias, compadres!
> 
> Frockle, Rick? That s a new one on me.
> 
> Hooray! I don t have to go to the VA today!
> 
> 78 and sunny here in San Diego again.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I need to move to San Diego! LOLOL


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, we don't usually let just anybody in, but you, you can come anytime. 78 sure beats that 99 degree and higher stuff you get back there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

85 in WW before noon! Supposed to go to 95, Good thing the Humidity is one 40% ;-)

Rick, they'll get more of those chairs, won't they.  Or maybe they could order you one? Us old geezers need a comfy spot that doesn't aggravate our aches and pains ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok,Ok, dawsonBob…...I realized after I submitted my post that I misspelled FROLIC…..But it was too late…an hour had went by, so I was s(*% out of luck….I used to frolic as a youngster, but now I'm frockless….

I'm looking for one of them chairs Bob (WW) mentioned in his post….I need further information on that product…You know…..Some chairs are just not comfortable…...Is this a chair that is especially made for geezers?
And here at 6:00, it's 89 outside….Too hot to be frolicking…....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's supper time, so I'll say goodnight, and watch some Netflix…I have a good one going called Justified…It's about a U.S. Deputy Marshal in Harlen County, Kentucky going after the bad guys…..Two thumbs up…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

That's alright, Rick, we knew what you meant.

You might check Staples online for that chair. It might even be cheaper online, if the shipping doesn't kill you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Any chair that is comfy is an official "Geezer Chair". Unfortunately there are not universal "Geezer Chairs." ;-(( Your mileage may vary ;-)


----------



## sras

Hey Bob,

Just ~170 miles south of you and we are over 100 for two days now. 104 yesterday and 101 today. When I was yound I loved 100 degree days. Now I really like 70 and I'll tolerate 80. No fun at 100


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Steve, Welcome to the weather channel ;-)) I didn't know you were in WA. My mom is from West Bend, Iowa. I never really liked 100+. I was usually combining grain or shoveling it in the bin or bucking hay bales that time of year. BTW, Grain is slightly more itchy than haying. Plus, when it is 100 out side, it was 115 in the milk barn and 130 between those Holsteins ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We went to our niece's wedding today at Chehalis. It was on the bank of a river. Fortunately, dress was "summer comfortable." Lots people bought "Quick Shades." I guessed the temp to be about 95. That is what they said it was supposed to be. Lucky the humidity was 40%. Turned out to be a real nice wedding and great day! ;-)
Grand kids dropped off for 2 weeks. If I go MIA, U know why ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 68 this morning with clear sky's, but not for long. We have some strong T/S moving through the area late today. Our highs are supposed to get to 83 but after the front moves through, it's gonna get a little colder, 77. The temps will be that way for the rest of the week. There goes summer!

Went to our annual family reunion yesterday. We drove 2 hours to get there only to find no one there. We stayed for approx. 20-30 minutes, then left. I found out later that 4 more people showed up. Back in the 70's when we first started this annual event, there were more people there than you could shake a stick at (about 125). But, as the elders began to die off, the event got smaller. Last year we had about 30 people and discussed whether to continue the event. We decided that we needed at least 30 to keep it going. I guess you know what happens now, no more reunions. The only reunions we're gonna have is at funerals.

FF Bill, I certainly didn't mean anything against your Branson vacation. It's a nice place to visit (once for me though). There just seemed to be too many attractions and too many tourists for me. I'm sure there are some pretty nice places around there for your family. I found Pigeon Forge, TN. is the same make-up as Branson. We lived in PF for a year and found places to go to away from the tourist. We've visited some friends in PF since we left and it's gotten much worse. Still, the mountains are still worth the look.

Well, enough blubbering for now, I'm head'n out to the shop until the storms show up. Stay safe my friends and we'll talk tomorrow.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

I had a couple of chores to do this a.m. before I could post….The remote for our fan in the great room stopped working, so I put in a new 9 volt battery….Nope…not it….So I took it apart to check for broken diodes or resistors…Nada….It has just died, I guess…But, the fan and remote are nearly 16 years old, so I guess it was time to pass away…The fan works manually, so I tied a piece of string on the pull chain, and put a 3/4" nut on the end….There….I fixed it…lol…This of course being a temporary fix…But at least it's working still…that counts….

It was 80 earlier, but now it's headed toward the low 90's, and the high humidity and bright sunshine don't help….I'm ready for fall and a cool down….
Bob (SD)...Glad you got to stay away from the VA for awhile..They do like to pull and prod on you when given the oppurtunity, and stick things in places we don't like….

Bob (WW)....I know what you mean about the grand chillin's….Time devoted to them, and not the 'puter or other necessities to be done….They do like to solve problems though….Being inquisitve and all….Enjoy them..And I'm still looking for that "geezer chair"...Further adventures will locate one…somewhere….Glad you had an enjoyable day at the wedding, and saw your niece get hitched…..

Bill…..I hope you and the family (dogs, too) have a good vacation at Branson…I'm with Don on that place…But I do like Table Rock Lake….Keep us posted if you have the chance….

Don…..I understand about family reunions…We've only had two in my lifetime. Folks either pass, or just loose interest. And, like I told Bill, I'm the same way about Branson…Been there and done that a few times…I lost interest quickly…Too costly for admission and food, but we did enjoy the bluegrass festivals they hold there at Silver Dollar City….I got to pick and grin with a few friends a time or two….And been to Pigeon Forge once…way back when they were first building Dollywood. It wasn't opened to the public yet, so we went on to Gatlinburg for about two weeks in out motor home, and enjoyed taking the nature trail hikes and taking in the sights….Years ago..I can imagine how it is now there….Just another tourist trap…Kind of like where I live now….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gentlemen and lovely lady,

Happy to hear that everyone is doing well.

Not much going on around here today.

It's overcast right now, but it will be 79 and sunny this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas and lady. Kinda hot here for 2 more days then down into the 80s. 
Believe me i know what you all are sayin about branson. We know what to do and not to avoid touristy stuff. Ive been vacationing there for at least 35 years. Scarcely missed a year.
Got the hidden gun shelf finished and delivered. I'll help him mount it after vacation.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning boys and girls, as far as the weather is concerned it's chilly here. Last night we had some powerful storms go through and we lost our power. It won't be coming on until Wednesday night or Thursday morning. So I won't be on this site for a few days. I'm using my phone and it is difficult to use. . So I'll talk when we get power again. Stay safe my friends. Catch u later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Don, hope it's not too hot, though I doubt it is. I guess you'll be doing outdoor things for a while.


----------



## Cricket

August has definitely arrived. It looks like it is gonna be a week of triple digits down here in my part of Texas.

I am sooooooo ready for winter so I can spend some time camping.


----------



## Redoak49

Those were some powerful storms that hit north of Chicago and then across Lake Michigan in Michigan.

Nicer here in NW Indiana with lower temps and humidity for this week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos morning, y' all,

Don, you and your wife stay safe.

Pre-season football starts the middle of this month. That's a sign to the weather gods that it's time to cool down.

It's not cooling down here in San Diego, yet: 80 degrees and sunny for today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

80 and mostly high overcast in WW today. Humidity is only bout 45 but it still feels a little muggy. Sun peaking out in late PM.

Sorry to hear yo are triple digits Cricket, probably both temp and humidity! ;-(

Hope they get your power on quick Don. Its a life changer when it is out for very long ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, weather watchers,

Off to the VA again today.

It is supposed to be 82 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers, and Cricket,

I couldn't post yesterday cause our internet was down…again….AARR..!! I'm about to get tired of our IP, because of problems like this happening too often…..And I might be having some problems with my 'puter, also….Questionable at the very least…..Oh well…what can you do?

It was 80 this a.m., and now it's 90, heading to I don't know what…!! Rain is forcast for the next couple of days, so I'm glad I got my yardwork done yesterday….About sweated my drawers off..It's nasty out, guys, and I feel for Cricket living down by San Antone….And I hope everyone is staying cool as they can…..

Poor Don….I feel for him being out of power…I remember back in 2009 when we had a bad ice storm here….We were out of power for 8 days….All we had for some heat was the fireplace…I had about 1 1/2 ords of wood, so that saved us….It would get down to about 40-45 in the house…My wife cooked our meals, using the fireplace….eat and read by candlelight and lanterns…..I felt like I lived back in the 1800's….But we survived and made it…
I've finished up a couple of small projects in the shop, so it's dinner time, and I'll close for now…Keep us posted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In the 60s with on shore flow and high overcast at 10:20 AM. Will probably get close to 80 by late PM. House will cool and well prepared ;-)

Bob, I hope you do well with the VA. Seems like yo go every other day.

That power out is no fun! We have been without for a week to 10 days a few times here between Seattle and Tacoma. The price we pay of lots of trees combined with wind or heavy wet snow..


----------



## darinS

Staying sort of cool and a good possibility of rain in south central big sky country.


----------



## Cricket

I was getting ready to take my evening walk and thought I'd check the weather first. 6:30 in the evening…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings from branson. We're having fun. Got a bit of rain this eve. We have the same forecast as rick gave.
We've gone without power for 8 days from a tornado and 6 days from an icestorm. It's a bummer either way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cricket, you need to spend summers in WW; sort of a reverse "Snow Bird" plan.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good evening Boys and Girls, It's been chilly lately and the weather was horrible Sunday night. The good news is, we have power, Yay! They predicted the power wouldn't be back on until Thursday around 4PM. But, utility companies from Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee and Ohio came to our aid. The power came back to life this afternoon. Some in our area still don't have any yet. I've been without power before but I was younger and could bull the generator around a lot better than today. We had 3-4" hail in our area. Trees down everywhere. My step brothers own a car dealership in the nearby town and all their cars got beat up by the hail. It got real scary for a while around here Sunday night. It rained and wind blew so hard, I couldn't see the road and I live only about 100 feet from the road. Wind was blowing in all directions, first from the south, then from the north and both directions at the same time. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear we had tornado's over our heads. Anyway, all is well. Being in the army prepared me for no power, but my poor wife, she doesn't like taking spit baths. LOL.

While I couldn't use power tools in my shop, I did get back to basic's with the hand tools. I like power better!!! If you haven't used a hand saw in a while, you'll soon realize how much you lie power.

FF Bill, I just wanted to tell you that you did an excellent job on your gun shelf. Did you put it on LJ? Fantastic Job just the same.

I missed talking to you guys and girls on LJ. Thanks for the thoughts and well wishes. They were appreciated.

Well, I'm gonna catch up on some projects here on LJ and close for the night. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Don. 
Thanks on the shelf. I think I'll post it after I help to install it and get some pictures that aren't confusing.
Good news is that I posted it on Facebook and have at least 2 orders and maybe more to come. I ordered the hardware on Amazon yesterday so I'll have them when I get home next week.


----------



## Redoak49

It is beautiful morning in NW Indiana….61 degrees and clear skies, Sun coming up with a little fog in low areas. Sometimes you just need to look at a morning like this and just enjoy it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Sunny and 62 with a high of 75 expected for today. Have I ever mentioned how much I like electricity, well I DO! We don't get storms like the one we had Sunday very often. So, when we loose power, it's horrifying not to mention down right inconvenient. I know you guys get it a lot worse than we do up here in Northern Michigan, but we don't and when we do get sucker punched, it hurts. Oh well, on to better things.

I had a neighbor stop by yesterday to give me a couple of nail aprons and he mentioned he had a lathe he wanted to get rid of. He asked me if I wanted it. Well, I like tools but, I've never been excited about a lathe before, free or otherwise. I never found them to be much use for me. You can only make so many bowls, right. So I declined his offer. But, upon his further insistence and my soul searching, I accepted. So we'll see what it looks like when I get it. I just hope I have the space for it too.

I don't have much to say this morning other than whats been said, so I'll leave you guys with the coffee pot and head out to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

I'm back posting on the iPad as my putter is about fried, or on its way..It won't let me type anything, or other stuff. I've ran updates, cleaned drivers, more updates needed downloaded( 14 running now), and it's still not working right.. Either I take it in to get worked on, or buy a new one… Decisions decisions…

It was 70 earlier, cloudy and overcast with threats of rain today, and the next couple of days.. Last night about 8:30 we had a hell- roaring thunderstorm come through, and there is 1 1/4" in the rain gauge. More on the way!!!

Don… Glad to hear you're up and running again after your storms. Being out of power sucks….limitations are set when it happens. I've learned to keep plenty of flashlights, batteries, candles, and coal oil lamps on hand…

Bill.. Glad to hear you're getting some nibbles on your project you posted on Facebook…hope it works out for you. I like working on projects for folks.. I'm always up for a challenge.. Working on two now for customers…

Ok… I'm tired of typing on this thing, so keep posting guys, and I'll do the same… if I can….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

Nothing to report around here right now.

85 and sunny here in San Diego today, with a chance of light showers overnight (yeah, sure. Like it's ever going to rain around here).


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been raining here in Branson and only about 75°. We got chased out of silver dollar city by the rain.
These days Rick, it's probably better just to get a new puter.
Don, I had a lathe for a while, but only used to make some simple spindles. Be careful. I got rid of mine when one blew up and sent splinters everywhere.
Morning Bob.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey y'all, again,

Whew Maggie…. It is raining its butt off now.. Started about 12:30 while I was eating dinner.. Dark, ominous sky, , w/ thunder and lightening all around… Gets a little spooky when the wind starts blowing as hard as it is…

Bill….. You and the family stay safe up there.. Prolly doing the same thing as here… Yep.. I may have to re- think on the puter situation.. My wife just got a new puter for her sewing machines and quilting stuff.. Nearly all patterns are on disk, and puterized….I'm like you. Never had a need for a lathe.. Not interested in turning.. I hate this iPad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is 66 just before noon in WW. Might make 75 today, but I doubt it. Perfect day, sun just peaked out ;-)

Sounds like time to bite the bullet Rick. I feel your pain, I'm in a new learning curve myself ;-(



> Good Morning Boys and Girls, It s Sunny and 62 with a high of 75 expected for today. Have I ever mentioned how much I like electricity, well I DO!
> - artsyfartsy


Interestingly in all the years I worked on that stuff, I never found anyone who hated it so bad they wanted it taken out ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and germs,

I can't say a whole lot is happening around my neck of the woods….Seems all the storms have passed for now, but might be some more on the way in a day or two….Right now it's all quite on the western front, and is 82, with it going to 88 for today…..Plenty of sun, a slight breeze, and the animals and birds are frolicking about…..I, on the other hand, am not frolicking about….This is "geezer time" in the old easy chair for a while….Too stove up to frolic….
We fell all the way back to page 4, so keep them post a coming…
I'm back on the desk top 'puter, as it seems to be working better today….We'll see how long that last….
Bob….We all like electricity, and can't do w/o it…It's a must-have item…..Without it, we're doomed…..
Everyone stay cool and dry, if possible….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, send a Valentine to your electrician ;-) Hopefully he will remember when the chips are down and the power out ;-)

I was fooled yesterday, got to 76. Be warmer today in WW. Still very pleasant weather. Boy, Oh boy, I love WW. It rains here all the time so everyone stay where you are ;-)) Freeways are full ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

And a marvelous morning to everyone,

Bob, I'd be happy to send you half our sunshine, for half your rain. I know you're not getting your usual amounts, but it's more than we're getting down here.

The predicted high here in San Diego is 83, but since it's already slightly above that, who knows?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I've never been in your neck of the woods, and don't really plan to invade your territory…..I like it just fine here in the Ozark mountains….It's my little piece of heaven….Small, but quaint….No slim and crime…Just right….and we get about 58-60 " of rain a year…No need for me to leave….I'll prolly croak right here…..!!!

I've had the same electrician since 2002..He wired my whole shop, put up all my 8' lights, and has installed tracks lights in my den, motion detectors outside, and hung new fans in the bedrooms….Any time I need him, I just call…And I keep him on retainer..lol…He always gets a heafty tip when the job is done….He's on the volunteer fire department, and always brought his radio in the shop…One day he was wiring the shop, got a call, and dropped everything to go to a huge grass fire that was out of control….He came back that night and finished up what he was doing…..Good man….Small towns needs guys like him….willing to work, dependable, and just nice..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Early afternoon fellas and cricket. No rain today. It was a good day for silver dollar city. It's 85 and sunny.
I sure like the electric running the AC in my camper. I noticed a camper tire last night going bad. It appears the tread is coming loose from the tire all the way around. Luckily I noticed it while we are here. I will take it off and then to Walmart for a new tire. When we get home I will take the camper in for three more new tires.
Catch you all later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's a beautiful partly cloudy and 75 today. I tried to get on the net earlier this morning but something was screwing up my "puter". I musta got a virus from Rick. Anyway, I thought I'd interrupt my afternoon to say Hi.

I like WW Bob's thoughts on Electricity, it made me laugh.

I've been out in the shop all day and got a project partially done. I'm waiting for my wife to come home with some materials so I can finish the project. She's been shopping all day with a friend.

I pretty much like Michigan in the spring, summer and fall but hate it here in the winter. I've got to get outta her this winter. I can't stand the cold. The older I get, the more the cold effects me. Anyway, I'm not gonna complain today cause it's still summer and I love it.

I'm cutting out of here so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Is he me? I was a volunteer fireman and never let the customer down ;-)

WE may be in drought mode to, but I like the reputation of rain everyday. I wish there was no crime or slime other than slug trails but that is not the case ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all tonight,

Just a quickie….

Bill…..Hope you're having a ball in Branson, and also glad you discovered the bad tire before you had to hit the road home…That's what I call good luck….

Don…..Glad to hear and see you're back up and running on the house 'puter…I didn't have a virus that I know of…Just a lot of downloading on updates….For some reason , my "puter wasn't updating when needed, and it was clogged up with junk….I had to run cleaners, driver updates, and about 50+ updates through Windows….Somehow it wasn't updating when it needed to, and junked it all up….Been working fine….so far..

Bob (WW)......If you were as good as my guy, I would have had you on retainer, too….lol…..I have slug trails, also…..
I'm outta here for the night, guys and gal…..Have a good evening, and I'll catch yall on the flip side..CB talk…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'll 2nd that fun in Branson Bill!!

Fooled me again today, sun was out earlier but it only made 74. Not sure how that works???


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, @0700, 75d and 95% humidity.


----------



## Cricket

Yup, it is definitely August… (Universal City, Texas)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yup, it is definitely August… (Universal City, Texas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


at least it is consistent and you know what to expect ;-) The sun was out by 630 this AM, should be a scorcher, WW style. 83, aka, pleasant summer day for the rest of the country.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Holy Batcave, Superman….It's hot as heck in Universal City, Cricket…..I'll bet the hummidity is way up there, too….

Bob (WW).......Sorry to disappoint, but 83 is not pleasant in the mountains, and going to 92…..The humidity is about 73 %.....This is also a scorcher around here…..We usually don't get very many tripple digit days up here, but have had a few….Not like down in Texas….I seen it hit tripples there boo coo times, but a dry heat…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

83 being pleasant is a relative assessment ;-) 10 or 20 more will probably be more unpleasant ;-)) We are fortunate, humidity probably will not be over 50%. I don't understand that with the ocean next door, but I'll take it!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, one and all,

Cricket, how can you stand temperatures like that? Have you ever considered moving?

I'm pretty sure that Cricket would consider 83 pleasant right about now. Personally, I'd rather have it a little cooler than that.

It's 81 in Sun Diego right now, and could go higher. So much for the predicted high of 77.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all. It's 90° here and that's hot enough for me. That many days In a row of 100+ would make me crawl into a hole and stay there. Supposed to be 99 here on Sunday and that ought to give my camper AC a workout.
We are still having fun.


----------



## Redoak49

Well…instead of NW Indiana, I am in the Orlando area for a week and it is getting up to 90 or so with high humidity.

But..yesterday, I went scuba diving in Blue Grotto spring which is one of the many large springs and the water was 72, Crystal clear and great. Had a great time coming face to face with small fish. I dove with my son who is an excellent diver and an experienced cave diver (hundreds of cave dives). The springs typically have large underwater cave systems associated with them. I would NEVER go into them as I am too afraid and not trained.

It is amazing the springs which offer diving, swimming and such…they are a treasure that not many people talk about in this part of Florida.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Redoak, I wanted to dive those springs when I was younger, but never did. I understand that the visibility is amazing.

Not much to report here today. 77 and sunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and cool in WW this AM. Only going to 78 today.

Redoak, I'm with you; I'll stay top side and tend the air pump ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was high overcast yesterday with a little filtered sun at times. I learned a valuable lesson. Never trust WW high overcast; it rained while I was taking a walk last night ;-((

Sun out early today, should get to 80 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 88° with heat index of 96 an hour ago and supposed to get to 98 with unknown heat index. Unknown to me anyway. Still in Branson for today and tomorrow. Tried a bit of fishing yesterday, but Lake Taneycomo where I fish for trout is still way too high because table rock lake is way high and they are letting lots of water out. Maybe they'll slow it down a bit tomorrow morn.


----------



## dawsonbob

It was overcast in the morning yesterday then the sun came out and it got up to 77.

It'll be the same today.

Temperatures will be climbing throughout the week, getting up into the 90's by next weekend. Still, we do have it better here in San Diego than people in some places do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll on this hot Sunday,

Well… I'm back on the iPad again, as my desktop puter is acting up…..again.. I think it has a mind of its own, and works when it feels like it.. My spouse is working on it now, as she knows more than me about those things…one thing…. it's wanting to download and install updates, but it's not installing them for some reason.. I'm no puter guru..

It's now 91 out, and my report is about the same as Bills up in Branson, so I won't elaborate on it any farther..

Bill…..it's too hot to have fun….lol…I understand about the trout fishing…same thing going on here.. water too high, and too hot…water temp is about 90 degrees. Fish are in their summer holding patterns, and not moving much..even night fishing sucks now.. same situation even at night.. hot, humid, and muggy feeling. Enjoy your last couple of days up there, if you can. Did u find another tire for your camper? Be safe and be careful coming home..

Bob… You can never trust weather people to get it right.. Cut their pay, and they might try harder….lol…ha ha..!!!!!

I don't know who this Pricilla gal is….Spam I'm sure… We don't need that here on LJs… Cricket… take care of that, please….


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, don't you know any 13 year old computer geeks who can help you?

As far as "Pricilla" goes, she's spammed a number of threads - her profile says she hit 99 of them yesterday. I flagged her on several threads. Guess we'll just have to wait til Cricket can do something about it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob…. No 13 year olds around here… My wife is the puter geek…

I flagged that Pricilla as spam also… She's been busy the last day or two.. Cricket will fix her…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess cricket actually took the weekend off. I guess she's allowed.
I did get a tire. Walmart had it for $114 mounted. Dropped it off in morning and picked it up in the afternoon. No problems. It sucks not being able to trout fish this week. I usually get to go in the mornings when the water is not running. It's been running at almost full capacity 24/7.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill… Years ago when we had a motor home, the wife and I would camp for a week or so below the dam at Greers Ferry Lake here in Arkansas. We stayed at John F. Kennedy State Park. Our campsite was about 50 yards from the river, and every morning I would grab my coffee and tackle and rods, and trout fish…. until they blew the whistle. When that happens, the fishing is over for the day, cause they would release water, the river would rise, run swift, and kill the fishing.. Caught lots of brook trout, and grilled out every night…. Good times back then…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Someone should have blown the whistle here before the fish got killed. 5700 rainbows died in a hatchery because the water was too warm. They said it is the result of the warmest July on record. I think river water runs through the rearing pens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Well….. I woke up to a rain shower this morning, and as I gathered my thoughts and big cup of joe to head to the sunroom, it started to really come down pretty hard…..Dark, grey, overcast skys won't give way to too much sunshine today…...It was 74 with these conditions, and it's still the same…..Hopefully we have a small cool-down for a day or two.This is the only day for predicted rain, but I'll take the slightly cooler weather….Says a high of 91..I'm skeptical.

My "puter is one of them on again--off again thingys…..It's working fine now, but who knows in 10 minutes….I've downloaded more updates in this thing than in the last ten years….I put in yesterday to download Windows 10, and now I'm on a waiting list….Never heard of that before….Hope it makes a difference in how this sucker runs….

Bob (WW).....I'm afraid you've lost me on the fish kill…I don't know anything about it…When and where did this happen? That's a huge loss for the fishing industry…

Bill….One more day to have "fun in the sun".....Be careful heading home..Keep us posted…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Rick, except it's raining. Has been all morning. Supposed to at least be less chance for rain later. Maybe we'll get out of the camper then.
Bob, they should have let people come in and catch them before they died. I always wanted to fish in a hatchery. Talk about fishing in a barrel. All the trout hatcheries here are either the 55° water that comes out of the bottom of large dams or spring water.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW).......There is a trout hatchery here on Bull Shoals Lake (my home lake) that is in the back of a cove that I like to fish sometimes…But you can't get anywhere near it, cause they have it roped and buoyed off….I think after they get up to a certain size, they release them into the White River below the dam, but I could be wrong about that…it's just what I was told and heard….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don't know what happened, but after I posted, it pushed our thread all the way back to page 3-4…just that quick…I flagged that post above me by that DenisMarch, cause it's spam…..77 post in 18 minutes….Spam for sure..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, fisher folk, and all you wood wreckers, too,

The call is for 76 and sunny here today.

That is all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I did the same thing Rick, for the same reason.

Where's our lovely lady Cricket this morning, to protect us from the dreaded spammers?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The hatchery die off happened up by the Canadian Border. The fish are normally used to stock lakes.

http://www.bellinghamherald.com/news/local/article30339423.html

High overcast is burning off. Looking for mid 80s for the next few days in WW.


----------



## darinS

Just doing a quick run through…

Currently 78 heading to 91 with no chance of rain today. Wednesday is supposed to be the hottest day of the summer. You all know what that means…..Fair Time.

Please return to your normal browsing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket spent all morning getting rid of Pricilla and then Denis March showed up. I think she's been busy today.
Time for our last ice cream of the trip and to the tool outlet to see what I can find. I'll BRB.


----------



## Bonka

We are waiting for so relief from the mid to high 90's and 50-60% humidity during the day. It was +72d with 95% humidity @ 0530 this AM.


----------



## Redoak49

Yesterday was my last day in Orlando and now back to NW Indiana where it is almost 15 degrees cooler. It has been hot and humid but a great time visiting family.

I cooled off yesterday with a scuba dive in Ginnie Springs where millions of gallons a day of clear 72 degree water come up. The water was clear and fish were friendly. Dove down to the Ballroom which is a large room and a real sensation. You can just float at about 50 foot depth and it is like flying. It is impossible to really describe. I do have good video from the dive for my memories.

The springs are also a popular spot for swimming, hiking, picnic and tube floating. There are many of these springs and many are state parks. I think much better than Disney and a lot less money.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and 63 this morning with a forecast of 75 and sunshine. Yesterday we had scattered T/S in the area but missed us completely, but it stayed overcast and gloomy all day long.

Went down state to our grand daughters birthday party. We had a great time with the family. On our way home we kinda meandered in all different directions for a different way home. Stumbled across a couple of estate sales and scored pretty well.

I tried to get on yesterday but after fighting with the "puter", I gave up. I could type about 6 words before anything would show up on the screen. So, I threw in the towel and moved onto better things.

Redoak, my dad used to live on the Suwanee River in a little town of Mayo, Florida. We used to go down to the Blue Springs, which was near his house. I've been on the Itchetucknee River a few times. The was is crystal clear. I've heard about those underwater caves though. It gives me the willy's to even think about diving on them.

As previously mentioned, I've been to a couple of estate sales and acquired a few more aprons which has led me to find more space to hang my trophy's. So, yesterday I spent the day putting up some new space for my aprons.

Computer is starting to act up, perhaps it's time to get off. I guess I'll see ya's in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning boys. Heading home this morning. Expecting sunny and 83 there. Woohoo.
Picked up a little ridgid trim router at the tool outlet last night. I like it.
Good score on the tool belts Don.
72° water sounds cold. Did you wear a wetsuit?
Have to go back to work tomorrow and Thursday, but then off for ten days again after that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

It's a pretty nice morning with partly cloudy skies, and 78 out…..The high is expected to be about 88, so not too shabby…..I spent most of the day and night downloading the new Windows 10 version…Still installing some new updates, and tweeking, but it seems to be working good…so far..It certainly is a different ballgame than 7…I hope it takes care of my "puter problems…we'll see…..

Sounds like everyone is having a good time, and good weather….Scuba diving, running around the country visting kin and going to estate sales…going to fairs, and heading home from vacation..

Bill…..Glad you made a good score on the trim router…I've had one for several years, and use it mostly for trimming…lol…I hope that ice cream was good…Made me lick my lips when I read that…!!!

Don….You're 'puter sounds like mine before I put the new Windows 10 in….If you're running Windows 7+, you might think about the new update…..Food for thought…


----------



## dawsonbob

Merry morning, happy woodsters,

I have nothing to report, unlike the great adventures some of you are having.

76 and sunny here today. Is it just me, or is San Diego kinda boring, weather-wise?


----------



## Rick Dennington

> Merry morning, happy woodsters,
> 
> I have nothing to report, unlike the great adventures some of you are having.
> 
> 76 and sunny here today. Is it just me, or is San Diego kinda boring, weather-wise?
> 
> - dawsonbob


 Hey Bob….You reckon it might be a little of both…?..lol…...Kind of like me, too….


----------



## dawsonbob

I recon it might be ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

> I recon it might be ;-)
> 
> - dawsonbob


 I think the word you're looking for is "reckon"....You're not out on recon..although I figure you've done that a time or two…like me…


----------



## dawsonbob

Oops! I don't know how I missed that one Rick. And yeah, I've been out a time or so.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Same old, same old, new day in WW.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home again, home again. I reckon I'll go recon for a beer.
The ice cream was good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome home!! Hope your reckoning and reconing add up to success in finding that beer ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and 63 this morning. Forecast for the day is sunny and 78. That's almost perfect. Currently, not a wisp of a cloud in the sky, but I live in Michigan and it can change at any moment. LOL

Off to a roaring start. My wife is off shop lifting for the day, so I'm in charge! I'm boss when she's not around. Have you ever heard the "man song"? If you haven't, you gotta google it and listen.

Not much to report today. I cleaned up my shop a little yesterday and finished yet another project. Hang on, I'm gonna try to upload a picture. I hope it works. Nothing usually works for me though. Well, as you can see, it didn't work. I'm not very savvy around a computer, so…........

Anyway, stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy from the hills of Arkansas,

Looks like another nice day in store for my neck of the woods…It was 68 eariler, and now it's 73, and heading to about 85…Bright sunny skies, and somewht low humidity, but that could change as the day wears on….

I got my 'puter switched over to Windows 10, and had a few glitches….nothing bad, but I called my Tech Support group that we use, and they put the puter through the wringer yesterday and last night….it took about 6+ hours, including installing the new version of my security to protect my puters (we have 3).....Seems to be working good this a.m., so I'm sitting here with my big cup of joe, and typing to you woodpeckers….!!
Other than that, not much happening around these parts…..A little stove up with the back, but nothing I'm not use to…..So I reckon I'll just take it easy for a while, and recon another cup of java directly….

Bill….Glad you made it home safely….Now backl to the grind for a couple of days, then more vacation…..

Don…..You might think you're in charge, but let me tell you bud…you ain't got the wife fooled for a minute…We talk big when they aren't around, but the minute they walk in the door, we clam up and say yes dear…Sometimes I feel like my wife was a D.I. in the Army….Good for shouting orders….lol…I like to argue….


----------



## dawsonbob

¡Buenos dias, compadres!

Move along, move along, nothing to see here.

81 and sunny, if you wanna know.

Move along, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another day of high overcast with filtering sun in WW.

Rick, a house full of computers all with troubles makes me long for the slide rule days sometimes ;-)) Fortunately, when the going gets too rough, our son logs on to us from his house and straights it out, most of the time ;-)


----------



## darinS

Same sh…..er, stuff different day here. Fair is debatable, will depend on the actual temp when/if we decide to go. This is the 100th year of it, so we will have to see.

Catch you all later. Enjoy your day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My vacation will be spent at my inlaws house over in Illinois. My youngest misses the MO cutoff for starting kindergarten by a few days, but IL has a different date and he can go for a week there and then transfer to MO schools. The laws states that anybody can transfer in who has began a grade in another state. So we will stay there for the week and then he will go to our local school the following week. Confused? Me too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow! Way back here on page 6 this morning. I think that's a first.

Morning, everybody.

83 and sunny here in San Diego today.

What's news wit' youse?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon, all you woodpeckers,

Well…..I'm quite a bit late with my post, as I've been in town all morning and then had dinner with my fishing buds….Had to get some new tires mounted for my utility yard trailer….Of all the places I looked and called, Walmart had them, and in the right size….never thought a 13×5.00×6 tire would be so hard to locate (w/o having to order them). It was strange….I found them on Amazon.com, but they aren't allowed to ship them to Arkansas…never heard of such….Oh well….It's done, I saved on cost and shipping, and only a little fuel to gt to town…..
With the trailer up in good shape again, I'll be ready to haul in lots of firewood when the time comes….It's time for me to get horizontal for a spell, so I'll catch yall later…..Bye.

It's 82 now, with a high of 84…..Pretty nice day, and the humidity ain't too bad, either….Partly cloudy, and no breeze…..I guess there wasn't much posting going on yesterday is why we fell off the map….Folks are busy…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and doll (s),

I decided to sleep in a little later than usual this morning, as I had a late night. It was 74 when I arose, and it's 78 now, going up to 84….humidity is up there…75%, with calm winds, and plenty of sun…..
My son called me last night wanting to know how to do a certain cut on his sliding miter saw….In order for me to help "guide" him along, we did Facetime on our iPads so I could see what he was wanting to do….Basically some trim at the top of columns in his den….He couldn't figure out how to cut the 45 degree miters….so the corners would match, etc…It's the first time I've ever used Facetime…It was pretty neat to watch him use his tools making cuts…He's 46, and loves woodworking, and trying to get his tool collection going….We spent nearly 2+ hours doing that…..Sometimes our kids still need a little guidence, even when they grow up….He wants a woodshop really bad, but doesn't have the room to build….Uses part of his 3 car garage.

With his determination he'll have a shop….We all know how that feels, and with his kids all grown and out on their own, he'll have one….I know how my son thinks….he wants a shop like the"old man's"....


----------



## dawsonbob

And a marvelous morning to everyone,

Not much to report here in San Diego, other than that my beloved Chargers beat Dallas last night.

87 and sunny, sunny, sunny here today. That's too hot for me; I'll stay inside with the air conditioning (Blessed be the Air).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A bit damp here this AM, but nothing serious.

Rich, you match those corners by "coping". One piece runs into the corner without a cut. The other is mitered at 45, the the miter line is back cut so it fits over the other piece.

I keep telling people one needs to be a journey carpenter to become an apprentice electrician, but nobody will believee ;-)


----------



## darinS

Howdy all!! 88 right now at 29% humidity heading to 98.

Going to be gone for a bit. The wife and I have travel plans for most of next week, so I probably won't be checking in much. This coming Tuesday (18th) will be our 15th anniversary, so we are getting out of town, leaving the kid with grandma, and spending some quality time alone in a place neither of us has been….San Francisco. Must say, I am really looking forward to it. Now I just need to survive the next three hours until I am off of work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

Thanks Bob, but he's not doing that type of trim where you need the backside coped…..It's basically just a square type box that will wrap around the square columns at the top, and all he needed to do was cut 45's to match the 4 sides. He's not doing trim work at the top of the wall where it meets the ceiling..


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

You and the wife have a great time celebrating your anniversary…..Be careful on your travels to San Francisco, and don't go up and down too many of them streets….I've heard it'll make you ill…..lol…If you're able to, check in if you can….if not, then we'll talk to you when you get back….Have fun, be safe, and return home unscathed..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon folks, it's about 89° out there and quite sunny. I'll take it as long as the 9 is only the second number. No rain in sight.
I stood outside watching goats for 75 minutes waiting for poop to take to the vet. Exciting!
Congrats on the 15. We will be there next year.
Spent the day with my youngest. He starts school next week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry I have no trick for that Rock. ;-(( Gotta make those perfect, grr. I hate it when that happens


----------



## dawsonbob

I know I said 87 here today, but it reached that and kept climbing right up to 90. I had to go out in it for awhile, and thought I was going to melt.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

Not a lot going on this Saturday morning. It's 72 now, and 70 when I arose eariler…..The high is supposed to get to 86….Humidity at 79%, plenty of sun, and winds at 4 m.ph…..As soon as my weeds dry out from all the dew that fell, I'm gonna try to ride 'em down with my tractor….
I'm still trying to figure a way to mount the deer horns to make them look good w/o spending a lot of green backs….Luckily my friend is in no hurry for them, so that's a good thing….I've got the plaques made, so that's a start….

Bill…..I hope your goats had a good poop before seeing the doctor….It's always good to get cleaned out before a visit…..and you thought you were excited while waiting….!!!
Well….that's about it for now….keep them post 'a comin'....


----------



## dawsonbob

G' day, all,

Not much to report here today, other than it's unseasonably hot.

91 hot degrees today, and possibly 100 sizzling degrees tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 78 so far this morning with clear sky's. Forecast for today is hot, hot, hot, 91. Just to let you all know, I'm a little peeved this morning cause I hate this computer. It's taken me 4 tries to log on and start a conversation with y'all. I was on just a minute ago and I got kicked off. Now, the darn thing is running so slow I'm typing faster than the screen can produce a word.

Congrats to FF Bill for his shelf, he got top 3 award today. I'm glad you finally posted it for all the world to see. You do great work.

Well, I've had problems lately. My wife made some breakfast pastry yesterday morning and found bugs in her powdered sugar. Upon further investigation, she found her corn meal was infested with weevils. So, that meant we had to clear out the pantry which we spent all day doing it. Today, we bomb the place. In this heat to boot. Which means no windows open and no air conditioner running. Ugh!!!

I gotta get outa here before I bomb my computer. The more I type, the more I get mad. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

The (30-something year old) air conditioner is barely coping with the heat now.

The predicted high for my area of San Diego is 90 degrees, but that can't be right, since it's already at 93 and climbing.

Stay cool


----------



## Cricket

It is currently a giant oven outside.

I am soooooooo ready for winter…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon, all you yaahoo's,

Not much on this end…Just a relaxing Sunday, with the temp high enough to fry an egg, if I had a chicken…84 now, going to close to 90, with high humidity….It's just damn warm out…


> It is currently a giant oven outside.
> 
> I am soooooooo ready for winter…
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## dawsonbob

Cricket, normally I say come to San Diego for awhile, and beat the heat, but it's like 93 out here.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Forecast for today is hot, hot, hot, 91.* ... Today at 1m it's 115° and rising … Now that is Hot. h0t HoT …No matter how you spell it, just plain hot.
But the House and shop are air conditioned and a cool 79°.
Yep this is the extreme part of the year here, but when it's snowing at your house it's a balmy 75° all winter long.
I finished up the cabinets I was building now, I'm doing an entertainment center … In the cool shop … 
This week I got a new pull toy, more on that later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey weather watchers. Busy day today. Weedeating at the wife's office. Birthday party. Cut grass and weedeater at home which sorely needed it. Raked up the cut grass and fed to the goats. I guess it was about 90° out but I'm not complaining. It could be 115°.
Don, I hate weevils. Why do they put pasta in a box that weevils can get in? We have to tape the box shut. They got into my house years ago when I kept a huge bag of fish food in the basement.
Thanks for the shelf comment Don. It worked out well. My main worry was how much weight it would support, but it's plenty strong.
Mike, a new camper? Is it a surprise?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 76 currently and cruising to 90. We have clear sky's with a slight breeze. Surprisingly with this heat wave we are having, it's relatively tolerable in the shop compared to the outdoor heat.

Well, I have to say it if no one else does, so here it goes. *Grumpy Mike*, it's no "Surprise" that it's hotter where you are but, I always heard rumors that it's a "dryer" heat down there. OK, I got it out of my system and y'all know it was what you guys were thinking. LOL. 91 is plenty hot for me. I spent a partial summer in Southern Texas a couple of years ago and you can have it. It was over 100 quite a few days in a row. There is simply no place to hide from the heat. And, yes it was a "dry" heat but it was still hot!

My bug problem! We cleared out the shelves, threw out several boxes of crackers and such just because we didn't know. covered the furniture and bombed the house. We left the house for a few hours and went for a boat ride on the nearby lake. Came home and aired out the house and started unpacking. It was like moving in all over again. My wife went nuts on the cleaning. She didn't sit down last night until 10 PM. In case I never said it, my wife is a "cleanaholic". She cleans all the time. Got up this morning to still a mess we have to put away yet and guess what, we found some more of them damn bugs. Not many, but enough to ruin my day. But, we also found many more dead bugs on the floor. So, we'll see what the next couple of days brings.

Well it's off to help with the chores for a while. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you heat seekers,

It's already 80, going to 90….Was forecast for rain today, but they took it out…the forecast is for rain tomorrow and Wednesday, but doubtful…..Plenty of sun, and just getting warmer….Oh well….it's August, and summer….

Bill….Sounds like you're getting your chores done before leaving for the outlaws in Illinois…by the time you get back, it'll need it again…

Hey Grumpy….Try to stay as cool as you can….Yes….115 is plenty hot, wheather dry or wet….That desert heat is a killer….Even the lizards and snakes hide in that kind of heat….If I lived in that kind of heat, I'd be Grumpy too…all the time..!!!!!!

Don….Sorry to hear about your bug problem….Like Bill, several years ago we had an infestation of "grain beetles"....We had bought grocries at Walmart, and all kinds of dry goods like corn meal, oatmeal, cereal, and birdseed.We called our exterminator that we've had for years, and like you, had to take everything out of the pantry for him to spray….All dry goods were thrown away, and when we replaced it, my wife had/ bought plastic Tupperware containers for the new goods….No more problems….I would suggest doing that, and getting rid of the original boxes, etc…..once you get rid of them….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good day folks. It's another 90° day with a slight chance of storms. The we cool off for a while with more chance of storms. Yes Rick, thanks for reminding no me that I'll have to cut the grass again. Shouldn't be as bad though. One area of my yard hadn't been cut in over a month. Couldn't get to,it because of the concrete work and then we went out of town.
When it was 107° in st Louis about 3 years ago it sure was hot, but it was dry. I feel worse when it's 95 and humid.

Here at the outlaws. I'll have lots of time to shop at menards, SAMs, and even a nearby woodworking place I've never been to. FIL is a woodworker with a nice shop. I may be helping him with a big project.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

I've been sicker than a dog yesterday and today, so I won't be posting much.

83 sunny degrees here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get better Bob.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

Hate to hear you've been/ are sick….I hope it's nothing too serious….Take care of yourself….Get well, my friend…!!
Come back when you feel better…..We'll keep the light on for you…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, guys. It's like a really bad case of the flu but I had a flu shot already. This is one of those thing where even my hair hurts.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob, 
That's one of them sicknesses that hurts so bad, you know you're still alive….Hey….just be glad you still have some hair to hurt….Sorry…couldn't resist….


----------



## dawsonbob

Right about now, I kinda wish I was bald; one less thing to hurt.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 76 in WW. Supposed to get hotter later in the week.

sorry to hear your hair is hurting Bob ;-(

Sorry to hear about your bugs Don ;-( I hate it when that happens, mouse invasion is almost as bad, but not quite.

Hope you have lots of fun at the outlaws Bill.;-)

WE were at a family reunion for the last few days camping in SW WA at Skamokawa campground. It was fun, but we lost the tread on a 5th wheel tire on the way home. Fortunately I travel prepared for nearly all occasions ;-) Our dau and SIL were not too far behind us. They stopped to lend a hand. We would have be en OK on our own, but those younger muscles are always handy ;-)

The I-5 traffic sucks most of the time any more, with weekends in the predominate direction and rush hours being worse. There is always a weekend back up north bound in Chehalis due to construction, Olympia just because it is there, Joint Base Lewis McChord because it is still designed for traffic volumes of 50 years ago, and Tacoma just because they keep tinkering with traffic flow and haven't gotten it right in the last 30 years. Our grandsons and son and DIL had to go north of Seattle. So, they had to get through Seattle or Bellevue. Take your pick on Sunday afternoon. Doesn't matter which way you go, you will wish you went the other way because it surely couldn't be this bad, could it?

But we fooled them!! ) There was a wreck in Chehalis with an additional 10 mile back up, so we just went to Morton and north. Took about 45 minutes longer than if the freeway was working, but since the freeway is never working, there is nothing to lose going that way ;-))

I got an official response from the city building department director this morning about the concrete slab standing above ground on our property line. It meets city standards for a fence, no standard, so it is OK. Confirms my belief that as long a proper process and procedure are followed in any bureaucracy, public or private, total incompetence is totally acceptable and shall not be corrected or even challenged. Unfortunately, they did meet my expectations ;-( Hopefully, my state legislators will get some kind of law passed requiring cities to adopt reasonable masonry construction standards regardless of the use and minimum seismic standards for masonry structures regardless of the intended use.

I have been taking tires off the 5th wheel today and getting them replaced with new 10 ply. They are 8 years and we intended to use it more in the future. I probably wouldn't mind changing tires on the freeway if there weren't so many texters only looking up at the road every couple miles to see if they need make any corrections ;-((

That is the way it is in WW today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Bob. I was almost there with mine, but luckily noticed the tire looked bad in Branson. I took the camper to a tire place on Saturday to get the other 3 replaced. Mine are load range D 6 ply tires.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mine looked fine and still had a lot of tread. The whole tread separated just like the truck tires you see on the road every spring.

Here is the biggest fire in the US today in SW Idaho and eastern Oregon near where I was raised. Nearly 450 sq miles ;-( 70% contained. http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/4475/

Here are a few dramatic pictures among the pottery ;-) Not sure why Google does that? https://www.google.com/search?q=soda+fire&espv=2&biw=1455&bih=697&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAgQ_AUoA2oVChMIz5_I2JexxwIVEi-ICh1NYANF#imgrc=_


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at that page earlier today Bob. The night time pictures are always impressive. I saw something like that at night in Oregon years ago outside Sisters. They sent us out at night, because fires usually lay down at night, but this night the wind came up and there was fire all around us. Luckily we were in the middle of a large green grass area so we were safe. Hopefully they can get it contained soon.


----------



## Cricket

Okay, the heat is starting to make me cranky.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I doubt there are any grassy areas to escape down there in this one. Normally, this time of year, the cheat grass, bunch grass and tumble weeds are as explosive as gasoline! Plus, their snow pack was 3% of normal last winter.

I remember one of those fires crossing the sagebrush (that is what we called all the area that was not irrigated farmland) about 1.2 mile south of my dad's place when I was about 10. It wan't anything like this one, but it burned quite a few square miles. We were insulated by irrigated green fields. It burned within a couple hundred yards of one of my uncle's house. You can still see the scars today if you know what you are looking at. The sagebrush plants that were spared are quite different than the surround areas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Okay, the heat is starting to make me cranky.
> 
> - Cricket


Have a tall cool one and put it on my tab, Cricket ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Bob, that fire in Idaho is largely a grass fire. The area we were in was a very green grass that wouldn't burn. The fire sent flaming brands across the meadow and ignited the other side, but didn't harm us. Ironically even a wet spring can lead to a bad fire season because the grass gets very tall, but then turns to dried grass in the end of summer. I prefer forest fires over grass fires.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Do you primarily respond to structure fires or wild fires?

Every time I drive through SE WA during July, I have to wonder why a cigarette butt flung by a passerby on the freeway doesn't ignite the wheat fields, but it does seem to happen. The little bit of fire break they disc along the edge of the fields doesn't look wide enough for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In our area it's primarily structural. We get some hardwood leaf litter fires in the fall and spring, but usually not more than 15 acres. The guys I work with have never seen anything like the fires out west. I saw the big fires when I used to be paired with forest service guys from MO and we got sent out west. There are three MO crews out there now. Two in Montana and one in Oregon.


----------



## Cricket

> Okay, the heat is starting to make me cranky.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Have a tall cool one and put it on my tab, Cricket ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Oh goodness. That sounds like a WONDERFUL idea!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was never in a really nasty fire when I volunteered. I don't think I missed anything , did I? ;-))

I thought you might be temped to go for it Cricket ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the line between having a great fire and getting a big rush from being in there to getting hurt or worse is very narrow. It makes me less interested in it as I get older. I'm a battalion chief on B shift. The battalion chief on c shift got the tips of his ears pretty badly burned last week before they backed out. He missed a few shifts after that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think I'd get a bigger hose rather than get that close ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's rainy and 70 this morning. The forecast is more rain and 82. I guess I won't be mowing the lawn today. Shucks!

Well we finally hit the bottom last night after a full day of washing, tossing and wiping. I hope I never have to go through that crap again. Yes Rick, we have used as much Tupperware as we can and what isn't in a Tupperware container is in a zip lock baggie. All cardboard and paper products have been thrown out. Starting over again! I'm getting a break today cause the wife is going shopping to get more supplies. Ugh! So, I'll be in the shop today.

Sorry to hear of your ill health Dawson Bob, I truly hope you and your hair feel better soon.

WW Bob, I had the same thing happen to me while I was traveling down I-75 with my 5th wheel. I had a blowout on my passenger side of my trailer. It was about 10 PM when it happen on the down-slope just over the rise of a hill on the expressway. It was a scary situation. Chunks of tire went everywhere. It was hotter then blazes and muggy to boot. Traffic was bad with the semi's screaming by. I had some tense moments. The next day I replaced all my tires on my trailer. It was a costly event. There is nothing pleasant about getting a blowout on your trailer, no matter the size.

By the way, WW Bob, how far away is Chelan from you? That's supposed to be where some of the fire is.

FF Bill, I hope you have a pleasant stay at your in-laws in Illinois. I'd say I would take care of you lawn while you're away but my mower doesn't have enough gas to get there. LOL Enjoy your time with your family.

Cricket, I think it's time for a "cool" vacation.

See you later my friends and stay safe.

Catch U Later


















I finally got it! I thought I'd share one of my latest projects with you guys. It's my version of a slat wall. Enjoy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, everyone,

83 sunny degrees today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another pleasant sunny, dry day in WW ;-) about 80 today ;-)

Don, Chelan is about 150 miles NE on the other side of the Cascades. I heard on the radio this morning the Chelan Complex fire jumped the Columbia river! There was a 300 apple grower co-op for marketing and packing apples. Everything gone ;-(( Storage, packing facilities, everything. The harvest is about to start. Sad day in Chelan county ;-(

On the Soda fire, the Treasure Valley is full of smoke. My nephew's house in Nampa is getting a lot of ash falling out of the air.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what I saw, the Soda Fire is almost contained and only smoldering now. Now that was this mornings report of yesterday's activity. Today's activity may be different. They have called in active duty military to assist with firefighting, first time in 9 years. I have this idea that maybe they would call in my FEMA task force, but I doubt it. Most of them are not trained for wild land firefighting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, My sister said he had ash falling at his house, not necessarily this morning.

There are supposed to be 200 active duty from JBLM headed to Chelan today to assist firefighters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Bob, I wasn't trying to contradict what you said. I was just relaying that it might be close to contained.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did not take it that way. ;-) Nampa is about 25 miles from the west edge of the fire. Hate it when the ash travels that far ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Same here Bob. Windy ridge and coronet fires combined a day or tow ago, 100,000 acres. Combined rangeland and timber. I can't remember a fire season like this in the last 30 years!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and 75 this morning with strong chances of T/S this afternoon. I wish you guys who have these storms, would direct them elsewhere but here. It ruins my day. LOL The whole state is supposed to get hit today. My wife and I have business to tend to down state so, no mater where we are, we're gonna get wet.

Dawson Bob, I hope your feeling better. Get out there and shake ur fist at the world and say "I can't take this crap anymore". It probably won't help your medical issues, but it will make you feel better. LOL

Well, the computer is starting to act up again, so stay safe my friends and we'll talk again.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Well…..I was out of pocket all day long yesterday and into the night…That's the reason for no post yesterday…You guys have been having a pretty good discussion on all the fires happening around the country….It's a terrible situation up there….It can be so destructive….I'm glad we get so much rain, it pretty nulls out anything like that here in the mountains…(?)....Speaking of rain….it is really coming down here this morning…I heard it thundering early this morning (around 3:00 a.m.), and I grabbed my java and headed to the sunroom to enjoy the cool morning…All the birds and squirrels were out in full force in the hard rain…They were having their morning shower and preening…They like it up here when it rains…But then….I do too….!!

dawsonBob….I sure hope you're feeling up to parr a little better this morning….That's a crummy feeling to be ill, and feel like if you could die, you'd be better off….lol….Been there…done that…Get better, pal…..

Bill….I hope you're enjoying being up at the outlaw's….You and your FIL be careful in the shop. Have fun…Have a good visit, and stay out of trouble, if possible….!!

Don….Stellar job on the French cleat system you put up in your shop…I like the fact that it lets you re-arrange things to your satisfaction, but you can change it around anytime you want to….I noticed your nice collection of nail aprons, and you do have a few, but what are the "A" frame-looking pieces hanging there below your aprons.? Looks like small, medium, and large on pegs, or dowels.? I need to send you 2-3 old nail aprons I have on hand….Hope you get your 'puter straightened out…I hate those things when they act up…
Well…..I'm out of joe, so I better go get a refill and get to other stuff….You guys and doll (Cricket) have a nice day, and try to stay cool..It won't be too long now till the heat will break…..
Almost forgot: It's 68, very cloudy, dark, and dreary with a ton of rain, and still more coming…The high will get to about 73 (maybe), and I just checked my rain gauge, and there is about 1" so far….More on that later…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all, and thanks for the well wishes,

78 and sunny today.


----------



## Redoak49

Cool here today in NW Indiana with high in the 70s and same tomorrow….really nice days.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast (again) and 64 this morning. Scattered T/S throughout the day with temps reaching 72.

As previously mentioned, my wife and I went on a road trip yesterday. We took a tour of a Navy Destroyer "USS Edson" in Bay City. I liked the tour but, my wife didn't because it smelled. LOL It's interesting to see how those squids lived. The weather was humid yesterday so the ship's innards were hot as well. They had fans scattered around the ship to help move the air. We went to the doctors after a brief lunch at Applebee's then headed home around 6. BTW, we missed the bullet yesterday with the predicted T/S. There were some hairy moments but they passed without much trouble.

Rick, those "A" things are 90 degree glue up supports. I use them when gluing up furniture. They help hold the pieces in place while the glue is setting up. I'll take a picture of how they are used and post them for you. They are extremely useful and I use them all the time. There are only two sizes, small and large. Oh yeah, you only saw some of the aprons. It's starting to get carried away. I've got over 75 aprons now and I will post some pic's of them as well. Some people think it's a dumb hobby but I like to think of it as preserving history. When I get an acquired apron, I think of the guy that wore it. I've got a few from the 1940's and they are used and well worn. But, all in all, I love my hobby.

Well, it's time to head out to the saw shop so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.










Here is my favorite pic, the Machine Shop on the Edson moored in Bay City Michigan. I have one question for all you sailors out there, how many people does it take to sail this ship? There doesn't seem to be enough bunks for a platoon of guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did they share bunks? 2 or three guys using the same bunk in shifts?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

It was 60 this morning, and plenty of sun….No wind, and low humidity…High of 86, and no rain…..

dawsonBob….Hope you are on the mend by now…it sucks to be down and out, and feel like a pile of dung….make you a hot "toddy", and you'll be up and around in no time….it make take two…or three…!!

Don…..Glad you and the wife had a good road trip, and got to see the destroyer ship…Doctor visits suck, but you got to eat, too….Thanks for the clearing up the "A" things…I kinda figured that's what they were used for, but thought I'd better ask first…..I've seen some sort of like them on some woodworking ads…..Woodpeckers, or one of those…..They were plastic….And on your hobby:...You do what you enjoy, and if you like collecting old nail aprons, then good for you….Hey…..I collect old pocket knives, and vintage guitars…Everyone needs a hobby…You do what you love, and don't worry about anyone else…...I too preserve history with my collection…


----------



## MarcusM

Firefighter…I was reading through this thread and saw that you had discussed the wild fires in Washington. I don't know if you've heard yet but trgically, three firefighters have died being caught in one of the fires there.

Mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's glorious here today. Sunny and high of 81 with a good breeze.
Still at the inlaws. Got me some nice ash, maple and a piece of leopard wood and purple heart at a local woodworking shop. Good prices and a real nice lady runs it. I picked out what I wanted and said, you do take credit cards right. She said, no, but you can send me a check. Really, ok. I walked out the door with $81 of lumber and she had a promise that I would pay. I called Cindy immediately and had her write and Mail the check.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Mark, I saw it last night. This fire season has been hard on firefighters. A couple died in California a few weeks ago. Definitely a hazardous occupation and even more so in a season like this.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, everyone,

Thanks, Rick, but I'm afraid that a shot of Nyqil is as close as I'll get to a toddy.

79 and sunny in San Diego.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's dark out here in Michigan and the forecast for tomorrow is scattered light throughout the day. Just Kidding. LOL. It's been raining on and off again all day long. Our low tonight is gonna be the low 50's and in some parts of upper Michigan, high 40's. Brrrrrrr!

Just a couple of quick notes, Rick your guessed right. I have seen the same glue up devices made of plastic. Rockler has them. They came up with them after I made mine. Of course, I got the idea from Wood Magazine. That's my favorite magazine. I've been getting it for about 12 to 14 years now.

FF Bill, I asked the same question to another guy about sharing the bunk and he told me that they only share bunks on a sub. Of course, that was back in WWII. I don't know what they do now. But, supposedly the sailors have their own bunk with a small locker next to the bunk. They might even have a place for more of their personal effects elsewhere. It was really cool going through that boat though. Those engines were Ginormous!

Stay safe my friends and we'll see you in the morning.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

dawson Bob, Hope both you and your hair feel better.

I don't know what the weather has been. I haven't really paid much attention other than it rained a little last night.

We were going on a 2 week road trip starting next week, but our daughter had an aneurysm Tuesday. Looks like about 3 weeks in the hospital. Fortunately, she felt something happening, called 911 and opened the front door for them before collapsing. They expect a full recovery at this point.

I may be a bit spotty for a while.

Last night when we left Harborview in Seattle, news cameras were set up. I knew it was a big story as many as there were. They were setting up for the worst of the surviving firefighters from eastern WA. At least he will get world class care at Harborview.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bob. My hair feels better; the rest of me will get there at some point.

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hang in there bud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hard enough seeing your parents with issues, but at least those are anticipated at some point. Really tough to see your baby in ICU!


----------



## dawsonbob

I can only imagine. I've been through seeing parents whither and die which, as you said, is anticipated.

My kids are all okay, so far; I don't want to go through what you're going through.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

At least the prognosis is full recovery. I'd gladly trade her places.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 63 with plenty of sunshine. The weather forecast for today is more sunshine and temps hovering around 73. Looks like a good (not great) day for mowing the lawn.

First off, WW Bob, I'm awfully sorry for the sad news of your daughter. I certainly hope that things turn around for your daughter. No one likes to see that sort of thing happen to their children. Good Luck!

Dawson Bob, I'm glad your hair feels better, now for the rest of you to feel better.

I have a question for you all this morning. My table saw blades are starting to get carboned up, what can be used to clean those blades? I know I can buy some stuff over the net and through some magazines but, I thought that some of you wise people might know of a home remedy to help clean them up. I'm using some orange peel stuff right now and it's not cutting it.

Ok, It's time to get off my backside and get moving. So, stay safe my friends and we'll see you again.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning from the Ozarks,

It's a really nice morning up here in the mountains, with 60 degree temp, plenty of sun, and low humidity…so far….The high will be around 86, with some rain forecast for the next day or so…..we'll see what happens….

dawsonBob….Glad to hear you're on the mend a little….Hang in there bud…You know yourself it takes a few days to get that junk out of your system…Try to eat as good as you can, and drink plenty of liquids to flush it out.

Bob(WW)....So sorry to hear about your daughter….Really glad to hear that the prognosis is full recovery….Hang in there, pal….You know we're all thinking about you and her, and hoping for the best for her…..

Don…...There are several products out there that will clean saw blades, router bits, etc….I've tried a couple in the past, like oven cleaner, which works good, but a little messy….Rockler sells a "kit" (that I bought several years ago) which is a big plastic tub, a qrt. of blade cleaner, and a little wire brush….about $ 25.00….It works really good ,too…I like the tub and wire brush…The tub has a raised center to "lift" the blade off the bottom to keep it from sucking down tight….The cleaner is just some sort of solution to clean the gum and pitch from the teeth…I still use the tub and copper wire brush….BUT…the best solution I've found is Simple Green…right off the grocery shelf…...Just put the blade in a container, spray the blade down with Simple Green, let it soak for about 15-30 minutes, and use a little wire brush to clean the teeth and gullets on the blade…It will clean them puppies nice, remove the pitch and carbon, then wash the blades with soap and water, rinse, and you're good to go…..If you have a bench grinder with a wire wheel you can "buff" the teeth (gently), and replace on the saw….

A bottle of Simple Green is about $3.00, and will take care of all your dirty blade problems….Easy peasy…nice and easy….I use the Forest WW II carbide tips in regular and thin kerfs….But S.G. will work on any of them..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Little warmer, but still an awesome August day in MO, we'll still Illinois until this afternoon.

Bob, what I've heard is that the firefighters were I guess fleeing the advancing fire and wrecked their vehicle. I assume they couldn't see and see went down so embankment or something similar. Is that about right. Terrible either way. I assume the survivor is pretty badly burned. Hope things get better out there soon. Wish I could help.

Have not used the simple green, but have heard it works great. I would add if you soak the blade, save the stuff and use it over and over.

Have a good one all. I'll catch up again when I get home.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..Thanks for the added information about the Simple Green….I forgot to tell Don that. That's what I do…..I use it over and over till it starts looking kinda nasty, then clean the container, and add fresh cleaner. Thanks for that reminder. Have a safe trip home, and hope you had a good time with the outlaws…Keep us posted…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everybody,

Feeling a little better this morning. Don't know what I had, but it kicked my posterior.

I use CMT Formula 2050 on my blades. Works like a champ, and leaves a protective coating.

80 sunny degrees here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Glad to hear your feeling a little more up to parr….Like I said, it just takes a few days….Liquids and bedrest…

I have heard of that stuff you use on your blades, but have never tried it. Can't remember where I heard it..Might of read it in one of the ww magazines…..

It's done turned real cloudy, and looking like rain, but who knows…Now 75, and going to 78…Got to go get a nap, as we're going out to eat with friends….Don't want to be late for grub….We have reservations…..


----------



## BurlyBob

mid 70's in my section of the Oregon high desert. Some fires are getting under control others, growing or starting. Will it ever end? We've had blue skies for the past 2 days. That's quite a change from the last 2 weeks.

My best to all.

Burly Bob


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it's pretty good stuff. You can get it from Amazon for around $15 for 18 ounces. I use Simple Green on just about everything else except my blades. They get the CMT.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly cloudy and high overcast in WW today. about 70, I suppose.

Thanks for the concerns and encouragement. She was talking today, but a bit sleepy ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 67 with a light haze. I'm sure the haze will burn off when the temps begin to rise to 84 today.

Thanks on all the info on the blade cleaners. For years, I didn't know how what to use to clean them off so I would scrap off the pitch and gum with a putty knife or a something else that was sharp. That got old real quick so, I eventually bought a new blade. Now I've got about 5 blades more than I need. I was interested in the cleaner you suggested Rick, but didn't know how it would work. I knew there would be a home remedy out there I could use. Again, thanks for the cleaner advise guys.

This is gonna be a quick one today. I'm in the middle of a "honey do" project and have to finish it today. I'm painting in the house on this beautiful day. Go figure!

Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning boys. Got home about 4:30 yesterday.
It's about 65° and raining off and on.
Birthday party for Sean today. Then maybe some shop time afternoon or tomorrow.
Gonna begin planning for a shop addition. A sort of closet for dust collector, compressor and wood storage.
Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you weather watchers,

Just sitting here with my hot java watching the sun slowly rise above the oak trees on my place, and thinking it's a beautiful morning….The birds and animals are out and about, and eating breakfast…..It's 70 now, and going to 87 with a slight to good chance of a rain shower today…..

BurlyBob…...Glad to have you join us on the weather topic….You're still burly, and I'm still portly….lol…

dawsonBob….I'll have to get on Amazon and check that CMT stuff out…I'm always looking for something new…

Bob (WW)....Really glad to hear your daughter's improving…Talking is a good sign….Take care of her…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Using a putty knife or something sharp on your blades…??? That's a new one on me…lol….Lot of work, bud, plus those can be hard on carbide tips…Take the lazy route and soak them in a cleaner of your choice….Much easier on the nerves, too…!!! Like the guy said once…"Try it, you'll like it"..

Bill,

I think I was posting at the same time you and Don were posting…Glad you made it home unscathed..Our weather forecast are about the same, but they usually are pretty close…Have fun at the b.d. party….Ant shop addition is always good….More room to buy stuff to fill it up with…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, woodsters everywhere,

Not a lot happening here, since I'm still taking it easy.

The weather report predicts 79 today, so I'm guessing it'll be around 82


----------



## sras

Hello again. Sorry I don't check in more regularly. I usually let Bob fill in the report from the Northwest. Today we have smoke from wildfires east of us. About a 1/2 mile visibility.










Usually that would be a view of the Portland Airport.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I know Rick, but it will be nice for a while. I have a dream of a stand alone shop. Maybe this will get me thru some years until I can manage the new shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, about 75 or 80. We are about the only place in the Pacific NW not smoked out.

Where are the fires? Probably easier to point out where it isn't burning ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Map of fire starts in WA in one day!

https://www.facebook.com/KXLY4News/photos/a.239235182765429.59897.237861902902757/976265772395696/?type=1&theater


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon most of ya. Morning to the rest. It's overcast and about 80° here. Hope it doesn't rain.
Just finished moving all of my recently milled walnut, cherry and some hackberry. It's now in the barn loft instead of my garage. I've just about maxed out the wood storage weight limit in the barn so I need to use some up.

That's a lot of fires Bob. Hope you guys get the assistance you need.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning (barely), everyone,

Bob, it seems odd to see the PNW burning, rather than SoCal. Good luck with keeping your house and family safe.

81 degrees in San Diego today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening you all,

I didn't get to post this morning because of being out of town for the day….me and the wife went on a little trip, and spent most of the day out and about….By the time we got home, I was wore out, so decided to take a snooze for a couple of hours…..Sure did help, as we left early…..So, here's the late report for today….!!

It was 68 early on, then some rain for a couple of hours, with plenty of cloud cover….Finally got up to about 80, and has been there all day….A pretty nice day altogether, with low humidity….The forecast for the next few days is highs in the mid to low 80's, and the lows in the mid to high 50's….So all and all, not too shabby….Later, guys…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High 70s in WW today. Definitely hazy. They said on news it is smoke from the central WA fires. I thought it was just regular pollution yesterday ;-)


----------



## sras

Still smoky here today. A little less severe - we could see the sun. Winds to shift tomorrow…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 65 this morning with cloudy sky's. Forecast for today is a high of 68. Woo Hoo!

Well I gotta back up a little since my last post on Saturday. After applying another coat of paint on my honey-do project, the wife and I took a little road trip to an estate sale. I've got to say, it's getting fun at these sales. I pulled up to the sale and the people running the sale recognized me and welcomed me with a couple of nail aprons they were saving me. We nosed around a bit and found a couple of things, not much though. I did find a 12 foot 1×6 pine board. Got everything for $1.75. It's the hunt that makes it fun. We spent the day yesterday down state with the kids and came home late last night. And that's how I spent my weekend.

FF Bill, Glad ur back home and messing around with he shop. It sounds exciting to be adding onto your shop. I'm getting ready to add onto mine by putting up a lumber shed on the side. Been collecting the lumber at these estate sales so it shouldn't cost me much. BYW, I just saw that Michigan sent some firefighters off to the west coast to save the day. It won't be long and the fires will be out.

WW Bob, thanks for posting the map of the fires. That's amazing how many fires are burning. I feel bad for those people losing all their belongings not to mention, the loss of all that forest land.

Steve, per your add, you've been here before so, welcome back.

Rick, I plan on using that solution to clean my blades. Anytime I can find a way to NOT work, you can count me in. Working hard is overrated. Oh yeah, your description of your morning is beautiful. I almost feel like I'm there with you watching the critters play in the yard and watching the sun rise over the oaks. It sounds breathtaking. Keep it up.

Well boys, I'm off to do some damage somewhere. Stay safe and we'll see you tomorrow.
Catch U Later.


----------



## DrDirt

Feeling like Fall in the middle of Kansas….50's at night 80's mid afternoon.

65 right now @ 10:00 AM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Back to work. I can get used to working two days every two weeks.
No shop time yesterday, just the garage cleaning. Did put up some brackets to store lumber on. Shop time will be Wednesday. I ordered hinges and will be building some toilet seats. That should be fun. I figured, I'm a woodworker and the seats are made out of wood so why not.
It's a good thing you showed up for those aprons Don. Sounds like fun. We used to do estate sales before the boys were born.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This pdf is updated daily and gives a report of every eastern area crew that is deployed nationally(usually out west). I believe Michigan is MIDC, Missouri is MOCC. The number tells how many crews that state has sent. They are deployed for up to 17 days and then they come home. MOCC1 came home yesterday and I imagine that #4 will be deployed soon.
http://gacc.nifc.gov/eacc/logistics/crews/documents/iarr_report.pdf


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot the weather report. It's about 70 out there now and headed to 79 and sunny. No rain in the 5 day forecast and the highest temp was 84 I think. I'll take it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

This will be a short post, as I have to get out and clean out flower beds before it starts getting warm….or hot.!! It was 68 here in the Ozarks, and plenty of sun, no clouds, and low humidity…..The high will be 82….I like it….Feels like a touch of fall in the air, but sadly NOT….We'll prolly see that about October….

Glad to here everyone's feeling up to snuff…I hope dawsonBob is on the mend….Everyone be safe, and keep on keeping on…I'll try to post better later…..More replys coming soon….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

Thanks, Rick. I am on the mend. I'm not 100% yet, but getting better. I have to go in Wednesday for a heart procedure where they use a balloon to widen one of my heart valves. They decided against a replacement for the time being.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopefully that's just what you need. Maybe at least it will make you feel better. Do they go in thru your leg? My mom worked in a cardiac cath lab for 20 years. I used to go in there sometimes and go into the control room and see the procedure.


----------



## dawsonbob

We're all hoping it will help a lot. What I really need is a new valve, but they've ruled that out for the time being. With either procedure, they do go in through my leg. The last two stents that they put in went through my wrist, though.


----------



## darinS

Afternoon all.

Made it back from San Francisco. Temps in the mid to low 70's for a high, and lows at about 60. Saw the Golden Gate bridge many times, went around the island Alcatraz is on, toured Angel Island, looked at Victorian houses (from the outside), walked through Haight Ashbury, walked Chinatown, walked through Muir Woods, stopped at Sausalito, did a segway tour of Golden Gate Park, hit the Japanese Tea Garden in the same park, filled the wife with seafood (I hope anyway), and saw the sea lions. In general, had a wonderful time.

Weather here is partly cloudy with a high of 93…ugh!


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, it's cooled down this week, been 105° to 107° every day, looks like fall is around the corner.
been spending a lot of time in the shop, a lot of puttering and finishing the towers for the entertainment center I built two years ago … (My wife will celebrate when it's complete).
Wood here is very expensive as it all has to be trucked in, just bought some red oak 3/4 ply on sale at 66 bucks per sheet.
Well the cactus that grows here makes very poor boards, so we pay the price.
I checked the pool temp today, and it's 82° … Yeah, bath water … but it's really nice in the evening.
Pray for the firefighters that are trying to save our forests … They need all the help that they can get.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High 70s today. On shore flow blew the smoke back to eastern WA where it came from ;-) Partly cloudy.

The wife and I walked down to Market House Meats for a world famous Ruben today. It is mm, mm, good! Especially with a Guinness Extra Stout. I doubted I'd get a WWI on just one ;-) Since it was a mile and a half up hill back to Harborview, we worked off most of the carbs, so they don't count ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bob, Hope it works well for you. I wonder why they always go in a half a body from the target? Leg and wrist to the heart; in the abdomen to my daughter's head. Wonder where they would start heading for the toes? Other foot? ;-))


----------



## sras

That sounds like a great meal Bob! I've got a son in Redmond - might have to figure out how to fit that in on a visit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Everything is great except parking in Seattle! They hate cars! Unfortunately, the high rise apartment houses do not have room for shops or 5th wheel parking ;-(


----------



## sras

Like you said, it's important to walk off those calories!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, but walking from Redmond will take all day. I don't think there is a pedestrian lane on the floating bridge. Suppose you could go around. ;-))


----------



## sras

Yeah, I would drive MOST of the way there. My son can find parking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bring lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ They are building apartments and condos without any parking in Seattle. Those who have it are finding they have to get deeded spaces for 10 to 20K! They are trying to change the rat race to a rat pack that lives and works within a few blocks and never sees the outside world. Wood working will die out if they never see a tree, feel a board or have space for a few meager hand tools ;-(( With life indoors, 24/7, weather matters little. Who cares? Us weather watchers' days are numbered too ;-(( On a brighter note, I ain't gonna live there ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's another beeeautiful day. 57° now and headed to 80° with nary a cloud in sight.
I too will be living among the trees, far from worrying about where to park except for the occasional time when I can't park in the garage due to a project spilling into my spot. I neve spill into Cindy's spot.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## raymondapril

Clearly, it depends a lot on *PDF To Excel*. I, genuinely, can deduce more relating to PDF To Excel. It does matter how profusely you say that.

*http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdftoexcelconverter/*


----------



## firefighterontheside

.


> ?


?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 56 this morning and cloudy with a high expected to get to 65. It sure feels like fall out there. Nothing but gray sky's as far as the eye can see.

FF Bill, thanks on the EACC. That is a great tool for keeping track of the troops. Unfortunately, where they put Michigan FF, they won't be able to save the day. LOL

Dawson Bob, I'm glad things are getting better for you. I visited your web site last night to check things out. It's pretty cool. It's interesting seeing the different facets of your abilities. It looks as though you are good at whatever you touch.

Darin, looks like you had a nice trip out west. I've often wondered about Alcatraz, what it's like.

Dr. Dirt, welcome aboard. I've been in Salina, Kansas before. I stayed in a campground west of the city proper. I was looking at your projects you've posted on LJ. Quite impressive. I noticed the rocker from Wood Mag. you made. I made one just like yours and gave it to my nephew and his wife for their first child. The work on that project is very hard as you know. I made it from Red Oak and put about 7 coats of lacquer on it to make it shine. Shortly after I delivered it to my nephew, they painted it white. WHITE!!! Ugh! Did you feel that slap, I did? I told them if I knew you wanted to paint it, I could've made it out of poplar instead of expensive Red Oak. They just couldn't understand why I was so upset.

Ok guys, it's time to head out to the shop and do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Thanks, Don. I'm retired and out of business now for health reasons.

83 overcast degrees in San Diego today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I be…

The streets are wet. Well, kinda wet. More like severely damp. But hey, it's moisture, right here in San Diego.

It may not be much, but we'll take it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to you all you wood snails,

Just getting on, as we've been on the go nearly all day…..again….We're re-doing our master bath, and have been looking / buying all the necessities for the redo….A new tub, shower door, toilet bowl, tile for the shower, flooring, and new faucets for both the tub and shower….I hate this crap….!!!. So after my spouce got in from bible study (she goes every Tuesday morning), we went into town, had a sandwich at a new place called Jimmy John's, went to H.D. and picked out our new hardware, ordered what we needed to, then went to our eye doctor to pick up her new glasses she had ordered…Damn….them things are expensive nowdays….Geeeezz..! I was tuckered out, so I grabbed a little shut eye for a couple of hours, and here I am….
It was another beauty of a day…68 early morning w/ light winds, plenty of sun, and no rain..The high got up to 80, and now it's 78, with a low in the morning of 58….almost chilly, but I like it….So…that's my report…Oh yea….stopped by Papa Murphy's and picked up some pizzas to go, so that's what's for supper….Time to eat…


----------



## Cricket

Is it November yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Starting to feel like it in MO, but maybe not in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Cricket

> Starting to feel like it in MO, but maybe not in your neck of the woods.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope, it will be a few more months for us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice partly cloudy day in WW today. 70s, but changes are coming. Rain for Friday and Down Pours for Sat!! ;-((

Better rest up Rick, when those parts come in there will be no time for being tuckered out or naps ;-)


----------



## Bonka

0400, 94% humidity at 72d. I am ready for fall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 53° now and headed to 80 again with full sun. No rain in the forecast.
Bob, I hope western and eastern Washington get that rain.
Just checked the long range forecast. We're back in the low 90's next week. Guess it couldn't last forever.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, folks,

It'll be 89 and sunny here this afternoon.

I'm going in for a heart thing this morning, so I might not check in for a day or two if they keep me in the hospital.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 56 and cloudy with a slight breeze. Forecast of 65 and more clouds today. Yuk! But, long range forecast is 85 and sunshine by the weekend. Yay!

I've had a little fun last night and this morning, NOT! I have a habit of going in the house and leaving my shop open. Apparently, while I was in my house yesterday afternoon, a critter must have wandered in my shop. So, when I went back out, I closed the place up and must have locked it in. Later on last night I went out to check things out and heard noises that came from the other side of the shop, so I went out to check it out. Nothing! So, just before I went to bed, I thought I would give it one more try and went outside to investigate again. I heard scratching from inside my shop walls. So, I went back in the house, grabbed my .45 auto and a flashlight and unlocked my door. It was hard to see with the light shaking so bad. After opening the door, I could see insulation all over the place where something had been trying to claw it's way out of the shop. I went to the front door and opened it and looked around. This is midnight now and cold, still nothing. So I closed everything up and waited till this morning when I could see more. The doors are opened wide so the critter will come out on it's own. I don't want to make a mess of my shop until I have to. So far, nothing! One more coffee and I'll go make a thorough search of the shop.

Wish me luck and you guys stay safe. Good luck Dawson Bob on your procedure. I'm sure things will go well.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck and take care Bob.
Don, let em have it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of a .45. I saw that the army is going to sell off over 100,000 left over M1911's. I'm not a big gun guy and I've never wanted something like this, but now I do. I'm sure they are way out of my price range. Maybe I'll get a cheaper recreation by someone like Springfield. I'd never read the history of the gun. Sure I'd heard of the Colt 45, but didn't know it was first made in 1911 and was the same basic sidearm issued in the army from 1911 to 1986.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and doll (Cricket is the doll),

Short and sweet this morning, as I have some work in the shop I have to get started on…It was 65 eariler, now 71 and sunny, with no wind, and a high of 84 expected…..It seems I've been in a rush for the last several days, but hope to slow down soon….

Bob (WW)......I'm not doing the work on the house….I'm hiring it ALL done…I have the contractors all lined out, and as soon as the parts come in and delivered, they will get started on it….I'll be the supervisor on this job….

Bill….We need to enjoy this weather as long as we can….it ain't gonna last…Mother Nature is trying to fool us.

dawsonBob….Good luck on the heart procedure thing..We'll be thinking of you, and will be here when you come back…You take the time you need, get plenty of rest, and report when you feel like it….

Don….I hope you eradicated that critter, or at least run it off….got rid of it..one way or another…Them suckers can be destructive when they get trapped….I had a chipmonk chew part of the the rubber off the bottom of my garage door once, and got in, and got into some poison I had sprayed for bugs….A few days later I started smelling something stinking something awful….It would have gagged a maggot…I traced the stink to a small cabinet in the garage, and behind it was the demized rodent…I had to leave the door open all day long for a few days to get rid of the stank….Close it for the night, and start over the next day….Thought I never would get that stank out, but finally did….Don't let nothing die in your shop…if possible…Blast away, if necessary…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Speaking of guns….I read somewhere back a couple of months ago that Arkansas will have what they call a "Constitutanal Carry", that (I think) means you can have open carry of a firearm w/o a permit….It was supposed to have went into effect in July….Don't hold me too that, but that's the scuttlebutt….I need to check further….Have you heard of such a thing in MO..?


----------



## firefighterontheside

MO has open carry for those with a concealed carry permit. Not too many want to walk around with a gun on their hip though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a nice day shaping up in WW. Couple more days in the low 80s before the "down pour" moves in after an overcast day of preparations.

Sure hope your procedure works out Bob.

Rick, that is a good idea to have supervisory responsibilities only. ;-)

Don, Sorry to hear of your invasion. If your want to check gun laws, the NRA has an overview


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning here at 8:25 from the mountains,

Looks like another nice day in store for the Ozarks….It's 60 right now, with plenty of sun, a very light wind, and low humidity…..Nice…!! The high will be around 83, and looks like rain is in the forecast in a couple of days…I started working on another project yesterday….It's for one of my customers, and so far I've got some parts cut out, and starting on a few more this morning…So I'll be spending most of my day in my shop piddling with parts….
Still waiting on some parts to come in for our bathroom renovation….I hate having to order stuff, but where we live, we don't have much of a choice, as our town is small, and Mt.Home is limited….
I hope dawsonBob's procedure goes well, and he gets taken care of….It's too bad that our health starts failing as we grow older….Now if I could go back to 1960 and start over again…I'd be 14….I need to be re-animated….lol.

Hey Bob (WW)....Yep….I'm letting the pros take care of this project…Supervising is easier than labor…!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 56 and overcast today with a possible chance at hitting 75. It's one of those gray days.

Well the up date on "skunkgate". I haven't gotten him yet. I've got so many mothballs in my shop that it smells like grandma's attic. I swear, when I went to bed last night, I could smell the stuff in my sleep. Yuk! Anyway, it hasn't worked yet. So, last night I set a live trap for him but, haven't checked on him as yet. I gotta have my coffee (just like Rick). I'm not quite sure what I'm gonna do if he is in there. My neighbor told me to throw a blanket over the cage and take him out. But, you gotta get close enough to throw the darn thing. I'm thinking he's gonna spray no matter what. What a predicament!

FF Bill, I'd like to have one of those .45's you were talking about. I bought one for my son about 4 years ago and spent $700 on the darn thing and it wasn't even a colt. They are heavy in the hand but, you can get a clip for them for a song and a dance compared to mine. Mine is a Taurus and the clips are about $40 each.
My neighbor has a colt 1911 and his son paid over 2 G's for it. I'm not sure what the government will charge for one of those, but I bet it won't be cheap.

Michigan has both an open carry law and a concealed permit law. I've seen many people open carry in Walmart and other places. Some police like the open carry law and some don't. I prefer not to cause it draws too much attention. Mine is primarily for home use. I'm not a gun advocate but, I believe in the constitution. And I'm not a nut bag either, so don't worry.

Well, enough about that. I'm gonna have one more cup before I venture out. I hope, I hope, I hope! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW!! Don, I think I'd get a professional pest guy and let hem handle the skunk.

2 Gs for a 1911 must be a customized match grade pistol.

Nice sunny day in WW. 74 now. Should make low 80s before cooler and overcast tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

I went in for the procedure yesterday morning. They didn't like the looks of the echocardiogram, so they went in through my groin with a camera for a better look. Then they went in through my neck. After all that, they decided that simply enlarging the existing valve wouldn't be enough, so we're back to having a valve replacement in a few weeks (or months). Now you all know as much as I do. The worst part was being made to to lie flat on my back in the recovery room for six hours without moving. Try it, it's a load of fun.

90 degrees and sunny here today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's 56 right now and the low will be 51 tonight. Tomorrow though, it's gonna get to 77 and partly cloudy. So, there is some hope yet.

Well, I'm on here tonight cause I'm heading to an estate sale in the morning to find treasure's. So, I won't be able to have coffee with you guys in the morning. Good news though, I got rid of the skunk. I caught him in the live trap. I didn't get sprayed, but he did crap on my floor while I was carrying him out. Oh and the blanket thing works. Apparently, they can't see worth a darn so it's easy to sneak up on them to throw the blanket over the cage. Just don't miss!! So all's well that ends well. Yeah!

Dawson Bob, I hate laying on my back for no more tan 10 minutes let alone 6 hours. Sheesh! That's crazy. I hope you make it through all this mess unscathed. You've got to be miserable. Chin up, you've been through worse I'm sure. You'll be fine, I can feel it.

WW Bob, I'm not sure what type of gun it is. He said it was something special. Both he and his son got one at the same time. What ever kind it is, it's expensive.

Have fun tomorrow guys and stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening fellas. I got out to the shop around 0800 and cleaned for about 2 hours and the started messing it up around 1000. Got a lot of work done on some gun shelves. Been reading on the 1911. Lots of people saying it's not a good gun for me, but I still like it more than newer looking guns. I'm sure I wouldn't get one of the surplus ones. I'm actually thinking of a 9mm version.

Don, glad you got that skunk without getting skunked. Have fun in the morn.

Bob, I guess it sucks, but they are trying to do the best for ya. Take it easy til,then.


----------



## Cricket

Clearly I need to move to the Ozarks. LOLOL


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Cricket,

Come on up, girl….We'll let you in….Afterall, you're a Southern gal….We need more of our type amongst all these Yankees that live here….We're the original thing…..they are the want-a-be's….!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,
What kind of finish do you usually put on them.?

Don,
Have fun tomorrow on the estate sale tour….Hope you find some good bargins…It's a good thing you didn't shoot that skunk. One of my fishing buds shot one in his back yard one night trying to dig in the flower bed, and the next morning he found it in the yard….It must have started spraying on impulse, cause he said it killed his grass in a 10 foot circle…Never heard of one doing that, but then I've never shot one close like that either…


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl. 0527, +77 with 92% humidity.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It's 57° out there and headed to 85 with cloudy skies. Getting warmer.

Rick, the oak one I used minwax polycrylic and golden oak stain. These are made of poplar and MDO and will be painted by the buyer. Fine with me. I don't like painting. Not even with my sprayer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood choppers,

I hit the shop for a while before posting….It's 68, sunny, no wind, and low humidity….High today will be 84…Pretty nice out there now, but will warm up as the day progresses…..

Jerry…..Thanks for the update down in Florida….It sure gets hot and humid in your neck of the woods..

Bill….Thanks for the info on how you finish the gun shelves…I'm with you…I don't mind painting some things, but I don't want to watch it dry….)...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

92 and sunny in San Diego today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya Bob,

I hope you're feeling more "up to snuff" today after your ordeal yesterday at the doctor's office….It sounds like this is a back and forth waiting game for your new heart valve….I hope you can get a new one soon…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm feeling a little better today. They found some problems they want to fix before the heart valve. I guess I just wait till they decide that its time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

66 and overcast with occasional sun peaks in WW. I sure hope the downpours show tomorrow to extinguish the fires!

Hang in there Bob, it sounds like you are in good hands. Drs considering every detail.

Bill, the gun shelves look good. I think it might be unanimous; I hate painting too ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Would you folks mind if an old fat fart vents for a minute. We had relatives visit from New Jersey. Super great people who sadly happen to live in the PRNJ (People's Republic of New Jersey). Well the guy's wanted to go shooting. I spent a week reloading all sorts of stuff and spent a whole crap load in the process. They had a ball and I was glad to see them enjoy themselves. I've spent the last four days cleaning guns. I got a Hoppes #9 head ache in the process. I've got one left to clean. I will be so stinking glad to be done with it, then I can do something fun. A much as I enjoy a day at the range I hate the clean up. But as I preached to my kids cleaning up after a job is almost as important as the doing.

Thanks for letting me vent. SWMBO doesn't what to hear my petty complaints and I really get in trouble for medicinal quantities of hops and malted barley.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is OK BurlyBob. We have been there, done that, and have sympathetic ears ;-) Do you want top hear about the time my son dry-ball a .50 caliber muzzle loader 3 times in a row! ;-(


----------



## Redoak49

It has been a great week in NW Indiana…..highs in the upper 70s….just down right pleasant. Nothing better than a cool early morning and a cup of coffee on the porch….

Could use a little rain and looks like some is coming based on the radar.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I can only imagine getting those balls out. Bet you could have sold tickets and beer for the show!

Suppose to be cooling off in a few days. Sure wish we'd get some rain!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Maybe it will ;-) weather report shows cloud cover all over the Pacific NW from Seattle to Yellowstone.

Actually it isn't as hard as one might think. I always shoot flintlock, so I had some really fine priming powder; 4Fg. I pulled the nipple and worked a little in to shoot the ball out of the bore. If it doesn't make it out, I pull the nipple again and work more in, seat the ball on the charge and it always makes it out with bigger charge. Sometimes, it is hard to get enough in with the ball seated without any powder on the breech plug. Still a PIA, especially 3x in a row ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. 61° now and headed to 87° With a chance of storms later today. Gonna be in the low 90's coming up. Darn. 
Thanks on the shelves Bob. Gotta finish those up this morning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 61 with light rain this morning with no wind to speak of. Supposed to get to 72 and more rain, clearing this afternoon.

I made a score at the estate sale. This guy had all kinds of tools for the woodshop but the prices were horrible. I was able to pick up a Kennedy tool chest with tools in it for $15. The Tools in it were more expensive then the tool box. Along with the tool box came all sorts of precision tools, wheat grain pennies, a gold necklace and more. I'm gonna start listing the tools on line to pay for my estate sale's. I picked up 4 rolls of R-11 insulation as well for $5.00 a bundle.

FF Bill, just a little advice before you buy a gun. Hold it in your hand before you buy it. Some don't feel well balanced. Mine, when not loaded is heavy in the front but, when a full clip is inserted, it's well balanced. A colt .45 is heavy and balanced. What I'm saying is it could effect how you hit your target. Also, the caliber makes a difference too, knock down or wounding. Ask around before you buy.

BurlyBob, You can visit and vent anytime you want. I've done it plenty of times here. These guys are good listeners. You just have to buy the next round of coffee though. That's our fee. LOL

Well, happy trails fella's and stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood choppers,

It snuck in during the night….I don't know when, but it did.. I woke up to it this morning, as I poured my first cup of a very large java…..I actually heard it before I saw it….I was trying to get my heart started, and my eye open, when it hit me….As I made my way out to the sun room, it was obvious….it was raining, lightening, and horrific thunder all happening at the same instance….It was not predicted for today, but yet here it is….Even the birds were happy, cause they were getting a bath, shaking off the droplets, and preening away….The hummers especially like it, as they seem to go on a feeding frenzy….!! Two deer in the yard, and they had layed down to enjoy the cool weather…..!!!

It's now 60, very dark and gloomy, a heavy cloud cover, and more lightening and thunder going on….The high is supposed to be 85, but doubtful it'll make it, if it stays like this….Around here, one never knows…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good to hear from you Redoak and BurlyBob….Keep them reports coming in from around your neck of the woods….Us reporters like to know what's going on around the country…..We're heading to 3,000 hits….

BurlyBob….You're still burly, and I'm still portly….lol. I'm headed to the shop to get on my latest project…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, wood wallopers,

It's 90 degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats good advice Don. I'm gonna go see my dads cousin who is a former Marine and former gun dealer. He has about 15 vintage 1911's I believe. I'm sure they are all .45's but the weight should be the same. That way I can hold one in my hands. I'll also go by a gun shop and hold a few. I'm leaning toward a 9mm 1911 with a 4" barrel. Of course this will be my home defense gun, but I also want it to be easy on me when target shooting. Im hoping Cindy will be able to shoot it, but I'm not sure if she'll be able to rack the slide. We have a little 22 revolver that she can use.


----------



## sras

Lots of wind and a little rain here. More of the same for the weekend (if the forecasters are right  70 deg for now


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill M. I pretty much cut my teeth on a 1911. Stick with the .45. 9mm just is not that great of a round IMHO.
There's an old snide comment about the 9mm. " do you know why they give cops a 9mm with all those bullets in the magazine? That's so they have more chances to stop shooting before they actually hurt someone." A .45 in a 1911 is not that difficult to handle for a woman with a little practice. My wife does quite well with mine. Another thing I tell folks trying to decide which one to buy. Would you rather hit the guy with a willow switch or a baseball bat? In the end though, you have to get what's right for your situation. But regardless, take enough gun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. My wife is 120 lbs soaking wet and is not very strong. I can't see her shooting a .45. I'm not even sure she'll shoot a 9mm. I'll be very happy with the 9 I think. The only thing I have now is a 22 revolver.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure Bill, Like I said it's my opinion and you know what they say about opinions. Best of luck nonetheless and be safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not sure where the down pours went. They missed this part of WW. Only got about 1/2" with lots of gusty winds. I hope the fire crews got the down pours, the need a break. I saw on the news that a fire near Spokane, 192,000 acres, had a crew of only 20 elite firemen working nights. They are spread too thin!

Bill, You might find a commercial range that will allow you to try some out. Probably have to pay a rental fee.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Bob, we got a spritz today! Just enough to dirty up the windshield. The wind here has been insane. We may get a little on Sunday, Lord willing. The entire Pacific Northwest could stand a 10 day downpour!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, while you're at it, you might want to try .40 S&W.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Maybe 5 Bob, 10 might make too many mudslides ;-(

If Bill is concerned about .45 Colt recoil, he doesn't want a .40. Definitely a sharper bite.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 60 and cloudy and calm here in Northern Michigan. Forecast for today is partly cloudy and 80. The rest of the week is supposed to be in the 80's with lots of sunshine. We've had enough rain for a while.

The great gun debate is on. Whatever gun you by FF Bill will prolly not work for your wife and if it she can't use it, it's worthless for her. I have a small .45 and my wife can't pull the receiver back. I always leave the chamber empty cause I'm afraid I'll shoot my eye out. Not really, but it is for safety reasons. If I'm not home and she needs it, she won't be able to chamber a round. I'm thinking of getting her a .380 auto. or maybe a 32. I think either would be easier to use. Me, I like the knock down theory with my .45.

Onto better things though. I worked in my shop all day long yesterday. Cleaned up where the skunk had made a mess. switched around some tooling. Went through my prizes I had purchased this weekend and today I go back to work on my projects and normalcy.

Sounds like Dawson Bob is feeling better of late. Calling us all "Wood Wallopers"!

Well, it's time for me to go make sawdust. Stay safe my friends and we'll see you again around the coffee table.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Top of the morning to all you guys and doll,

When I woke up eariler, it was very dark, and very cloudy, and it still is….It started to rain just as I was getting my big mug of coffee, and headed to the sunroom. When it rains on the sunroom, it sounds like rain hitting on a tin roof…..It was 67, with light rain, thunder, and will be overcast with scattered thunderstorms (?). Light winds @ 3 mph, 87% humidity, and not much if any sunshine….All this mess wasn't even in the forecast. The rain has stopped for now, but not for long. More on the way all day…

I hope everyone is feeling good, and not having too many aches and pains. Sometimes these weather changes really get to my old bones and joints….I know now what my grandparents use to say about it affecting your joints. Seems like the older I get, the longer it takes for me to get motoring in the morning…It takes about an hour and a pot of coffee to get me stirring…..

Well…..I'm off to the shower, then out to the shop to put another coat of finish on my latest project for a customer….Keep them reports coming in about weather in your neck of the woods….Later guys….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. It's 73° now and headed to 86 so they say. Supposed to have afternoon thunder. Last night they said early morning thunder. We will see if it ever comes. Sorry you didn't get the rain you needed Bob.
They are stretched thin out there Bob. MO sent some more crews out. Presumably that 20 person crew is on a fire that has been largely contained. 
I've considered the .40 and .38 since they are available in a 1911, but most that appeal to me are either .45 or 9mm. I'm thinking I would build something like one of my hidden shelves and put my new gun in there as well as the .22. Like Don, I will not leave one chambered, so if Cindy cannot chamber one, she'll have to use the 22.

Have a good one gents and I'll catch up later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

85 and sunny was the forecast for San Diego today, but since it's already 87 on my porch, I don't think the forecast is valid anymore.


----------



## BurlyBob

We have finally gotten a break, it's 68 and cloudy. First time in ages it's been this cool. Now just a bit of rain, Pleeeaaassse!

Rick, Portly and Burly that's a heck of a combination.


----------



## Rick Dennington

TODAY IS MY 6 YEAR ANNIVERSERY ON LUMBERJOCKS….!!!!

I haven't even thought about till my wife asked me at dinner how many years I've been on this sight…I went back and checked the days (2194), then divided by 365, and it gave me 6.010…..Just an FYI to all my buds….

dawsonBob….Sounds like the weather people missed the boat again….Just like around here…!!

BurlyBob….Glad to hear you are getting a little break from the heat..Some rain to top it off would be nice…We had a good shower this morning, but now it's turned off warm, the sun is out, and it's all gone…till next time..


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy anniversary, Rick. And many more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…...I think I'll celebrate tonight by having a big plate of nachos and a movie..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Rick. I've been here about 2 1/2 and it seems like just last year I joined. Time flies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

65, high clouds, sprinkles and sun breaks.

Thanks for the sympathy Bill, ;-). The down pour was just late. Started about midnight and we got 1 1/2" by 4 AM. 2" total in my gauge. This morning, the news reported it all dumped on the west side, none made it to the fires in eastern WA. We have firefighters from all over the world here. They showed a smoke report that went from the Crest of the Cascades to half way across MT. It is predicted to reach the east coast. Our biggest fire is predicted to burn until first snow ;-(

When I was a kid in southern Idaho, I remember my dad taking a bucket and a shovel when we drove through forested areas. He told me it was required carry. He could be drafted to service in case of fire when we were passing through. Of course, the Big Blow Up of 1910 and the Tillamook Burn was fresh in everyone's memories.

This is largely the result of tree hugger's campaign against logging.. A friend who is a Canadian forester told me we know how to manage to prevent super fires like we are having. The anti-logging community is requiring us to manage the forest so it will burn from California to Alaska. Unfortunately, their efforts have been too successful ;-(

One of my neighbors has an obviously very bad roof. He has had one of the driest summers on record to re-roof. Last Thursday night, when I was out walking he was frantically tearing off and putting down plywood. I asked if he knew 2" of rain was predicted for Saturday? He said he did, that is why he was working so frantically!

Bill, if slide operation is an issue, a revolver is a good option. One of the great features of a double action revolver is not needing to remember anything. It always works when the trigger is pulled and it doesn't jam.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For so many years they would extinguish every fire. That lead to way too much fuel loading, which leads to these large fires. Now they are always doing prescribed fires, but also when a natural fire can be allowed to burn to achieve goals they will do that and monitor them. We started hearing about the woodland/urban interface about 30 years ago. So many people have built homes where there used to be none. These areas are difficult to fight fire in with their topography. Also because they want to be part of nature they have no defensible space and they are losing lots of these homes, because the firefighters cannot protect them.

My little 22 is a double action revolver and she will be just fine with that. You make a good point.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think Dave's point is no fire breaks plus they quit maintaining logging roads so there is no access. He said they know how to manage to keep things within tolerable levels. I'm not sure of the details. I may have mentioned B4 he was on a fire that made its own weather. The draft was uprooting trees, but Canada has lots of trees ! It didn't get them all ;-)

We see that expansion of urban blight; ie, woodland/urban interface, in wildlife impacts as well as wildfire losses. Here we see the greatest impact on salmon / steelhead runs. In the 50s and early 60s, my aunt and uncle used to catch 40# Kings in Lake Washington. They would throw sockeye back or give them to anyone who wanted them on the shore. Now, everyone flocks to the lake if they think there might be a chance to catch a sockeye. Kings and slivers are gone ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 64 and hazy this morning at the Welch ranch in Northern Michigan. Once the fog lifts it will be sunshine all day long and 84. The 7 day forecast is heat and sunshine. But, I'm not complaining cause right on it's heels is the big freeze. Ugh!

FF Bill, I saw your gun shelf on FB again. Is that your design? Your customer should be happy with that piece of furniture.

Happy Anniversary Rick. WOW, 6 years! I feel like the virgin in this group. So, here's the question, how long has LJ been on line?

WW Bob, I heard that same report saying the one fire you have won't be extinguished until the snow flies. So, when will that be? In Michigan it would be around mid November, possibly December. That's a long time to burn. Can they still harvest those trees that were effected in the fire?

My neighbor just cut up a 30" pine tree for fire wood and it just killed me watching it. But, he said the mills won't take it cause it was in his yard and not in the forest. That just slay's me to see a tree used for fire wood instead of lumber.

Well, I gotta get busy and get some work done around here. We are having family come up from down state for the weekend. We want them to think the ranch is beautiful all the time. LOL. Yesterday the lawn was cut, today we spray for mosquitoes and do some weed trimming.

Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy to all from the mountains,

I've got a late start this morning as I got to the shop early to put the first coat of finish on the project I'm working on….I got the 2 coats of stain on yesterday, and let it dry overnight, so it was ready for the finsih,,,,It was 70 at 8:30, with plenty of sun, no clouds, and no wind….Now here at nearly 11:00, it's 80 and heading towards 90….Looks like another hot one, but it's a cool 70 in the shop…..

Thanks ya'll for the kind birthday wishes for Lumberjocks….It sure don't seem like 6 years I've been on this forum… It is no big deal….I just remembered when I joined…

Don…..To answer your question, is I really don't know….When I joined in 2009, there were about 11,000 members. I've watched it grow to where it's at now through the years….Bob (WW) would prolly know better than me, as he's been here a little longer than I have, according to his # of days and his post….When I joined, a whole different outfit owned it, so I've seen a few changes over the years….A lot of the members that were on here then are nearly all gone now…
I know you hated to see your neighbor cut up that tree for firewood…He must not do woodworking, but more over, he shouldn't burn pine in a fireplace….It creates too much creosote buildup in chimneys, which can cause a fire….I never burn pine in my fireplace…only hardwood kindling and hardwoods like red oak, white oak, etc.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yahoo, Blue sky and 56. Very little smoke in the air. That is a very pleasant change. Looks like a little rain in a day or three. Very much needed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

62 @ 10 AM in WW. High overcast with 1/16" in the gauge since yesterday am.

Yesterday I decide to take a walk since there had been no rain for a few hours and lots if sun breaks looking out. Weather underground said the chance of rain was 15% and declining. Within a couple hundred yards, the whole 15% dumped all at once! Good thing I took an umbrella ;-) Sure seems like that should have put more than 1/16 in the gauge.

Happy belated birthday Rick. I have been on a little over 7 years. I think it was just a year or a little more old when I found it. Definitely lots of changes, but still one of the most civil site on the WWW.

It is hard to tell when the first snow will fall in the Twisp area. It could be anywhere from the first of Oct to Jan. If we are going to get a big winter storm that cripples the metro area, it will usually happen in mid Nov to early Dec. Last time we had a "driest" summer on record, we had a "worst" winter storm about Dec 1 in 1985.

I don't know too much about timber salvage operations. It would surely be a nasty, dirty job! ;-( The reason they do not want that urban tree is there is too much of a chance metal objects will be inside. Not worth the risk to their equipment.

Bill, I think another issue Dave mentioned on no fire breaks without logging is crown fires through the tree tops are much harder to fight than ground fires in the underbrush.

Down by BurlyBob is the Burnt River. Emigrants on the Oregon Trail named for the black hills surrounding it. The Indians used to set fires to rejuvenate the grasses for grazing and keep the brush under control to promote the grass lands. On the eastern seaboard, the agricultural societies did the same thing in their crop rotation before European settlers started occupying permanent homesteads that interfered with the rotations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon weather watchers. I took half the day off from the fd to work for my wife as her office assistant. Its been busy this morning. I guess thats good since it means her business is up, but my immediate pay is pretty meager. She brought me lunch. I gotta work here again tomorrow, so no wood til wednesday.

Its currently 87 and supposed to be 91 later with no chance for rain.

Don, i changed my design a bit from the first one a bit, hopefully for the better. I copied the idea from a video that someone sent me. I'm still trying to figure out if I want to make any other changes.

Bob, its definitely hard to manage a fire that is moving thru the crown. The main tool that wildland crews have to use is a mineral soil fire break that is usually about 3' wide. A crown fire won't even notice that. To combat crown fires you have to either remove the fuel by cutting down trees, light a backfire or use retardant from aircraft. Even then it may not work since large crown fires can spot a mile in advance of the main fire. What they used to tell us was that many fires were little affected by our efforts and it was the winter snows that would ultimately put them out. Hope that snow comes earlier than later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning… and afternoon, evening, etc., etc., etc.

81 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## darinS

Heading to about 85 and my AC is out. Replaced the motor since that wasn't turning, but now the compressor (or maybe condenser, not sure which it is) will turn on for maybe 5 seconds, shut off and not come on again for a few minutes. With the heat we've had the last few days (not as bad as some of you, I know), it makes for long, hot nights. Must admit it has me stumped as to what the problem is. Hoping it is just low on refrigerant. Not something I can do myself, but figure it's cheaper than either a new compressor or AC unit.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

That sounds like it could be one or the other…..Hard to say w/o getting it checked out, but you might also check the start capacitor….Mine did the same thing about a month ago….It would try to come on, then I could hear it click, and nothing…I called my heating and a.c. company, they came out and checked it, and sure enough it was the capacitor not kicking in….Not saying that is the problem, but I'd sure start with that first, then go from there… Mine was burnt so bad, it swelled out the capacitor, and it died…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I couldnt think of the name of it til Rick said it, but that was my guess too. Mine did the same thing a few years ago. It was a quick fix. Repair guy had one on his truck and had it fixed within minutes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just remembered, Karson was one of the original members. He has 9.3 years now. http://lumberjocks.com/members


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Martin, the site originator has 3473 days today. 9.5 years.


----------



## darinS

Thanks guys. I'll have to check into that.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, it's dark as pitch out there. The temp is 71 with a low tonight around 57 under a stary heaven. Beautiful night, just right to keep the windows open, but can't. The wifes hayfever is kicking in so I got to keep them closed. Shucks!

I thought I'd jump in tonight cause I'm heading down state tomorrow to pick up a grandkid. Not sure if I'll have any puter time in the morninng.

Rick, my neighbor burns in a fire box outside the house. It acts as both a hot water heater and floor heater. It doesn't matter what he puts in there, it won't creosote up. His chimney is about 4' long. But, WW Bob, your right they're worried about nails and such in the trees. Still it bothers me to see that tree cut up for fire wood.

Boy, you guys are a wealth of knowledge from what you guys write. Thanks for all the info. guys.

See ya Wednesday, until then, stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL @ 0550 +75d with 95% random humidity. The rains have abated from the storm of which we were on the north edge of. All the precipitation caused two of my big stripped watermelons to burst.
Summer is my least favorite time here in the South. I do get a rest from woodworking as my shop is too hot and humid to do anything in. It is a needed respite as I am getting somewhat burned out with WW. I will probably be selling out in about 5-6 years as no one in the family has the interest. I may use some of the money to update my photo equipment as I have been doing photography forever. The cost of even used stuff gives me pause.


----------



## Redoak49

Last week was beautiful in NW Indiana with temps in the 70s but turned hot and humid with highs in the lower 90s. Such a big change….not going to do much outside this week but water some flowers. Probably spend more time in the cool shop.


----------



## bearkatwood

I was downtown yesterday in our touristy little town and I heard a guy from California complaining because we just got some rain and it ruined his vacation. I say bring on the rain!! North-westerners like the rain. So I made the joke that maybe we need the rain for a little social cleansing. Tourism is a large part of our local economy, but I tell you some days I would rather smack some of those turds that come here on vacation and do nothing but gripe. Have a great day, remember you only get one shot at this day so make it count


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today.

Off to a Doctor's appointment now. Y'all take care now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back to work at the hearing center this morning. Anybody need a hearing aid?
It's 86 now and heading to 92. Slight chance for rain today and then none for a week, but then it cools off again. Got spoiled by the nice weather last week. Its supposed to be 94 this weekend.


----------



## BurlyBob

I feel ya Brian, both about the tourists and making the day count.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m back to work at the hearing center this morning. Anybody need a hearing aid?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah! but I have the latest top of the line hi-tech made. Too bad I still need a hearing aid that really works ;-(

Another gray day in WW. Too bad the sun left town, we will have months of these shortly. No rain for social cleansing, just gray, so this should be a bonafide, acceptable concern ;-)

Welcome to weather watchers bearkatwood!


----------



## darinS

Still smokey here with a temp of 85 and climbing to 90.

That's all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood roaches,

I suspect everyone was pretty busy yesterday, as I found our thread on page 3, and was too tied up to post….I know I was..I have a couple of projects going, and just finished one up yesterday…It's the set of deer antlers I made for a customer…I don't like how they look, but I did them as per his request…I never argue with the customer…I may not like what they want me to do, but hey, they're paying the green, so fine by me…..I took a couple of pictures, so I might post them for you guys to see here on the thread….

It was 70 at 7: 15 when I grabbed my big mug of coffee, and enjoyed the beautiful morning in the sunroom. There is dew on the grass (and maybe on the lilly), and when the sun hits it, it just glimmers and shines…Purdy..

It's going up to 91 for a high today, and will be in the low 90's the rest of the week…...No rain in sight….

darinS….Sure hope you got the a.c. up and running….Too damn hot to be w/o that sucker…It's a must-have..

Don….Hope you had a good trip going after the grandkid…Enjoy them while you can..They grow up too quick, then they are gone and grown, and visits become less frequent as they get older…Mine sure have…..
Gerald, Redoak, Brian…Thanks for posting and keeping us in the loop on your weather in your neck of the woods…The more the merrier, so come on back with weather where you live….

Well boys…I'm heading to the shop to get on the other customer projects…Also, I'm going to build a new circle cutting jig, and a new base plate for one of my old routers…It will use guide bushings also….Later…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy and 72 this morning with a high of 89 expected here in Northern Michigan.

What a crazy day yesterday. We left early in the morning fighting the fog on our way south. While on our way south, we had some out of state police zoom by us on their bikes with a police cruiser hot on their tails. Yesterday was the funeral for a Michigan State Trooper who was run over while on his motorcycle patrol. So, there were a zillion police in the are where we went. After we got done with our doctors visit we got to our favorite restuarant about 11:30 and had lunch. It was great visiting with our son at the RR. Now the fun part begins. A while back, my wife and I secured a couple of cemetary lots and a head stone for future use. The next installment was to get a prepaid funeral set up so one of us wouldn't have to do it for the other. It took four hours to get this thing set up. Whew! We were supposed to pick up our grand daughter around 4:30 in the afternoon but, we didn't get her until 6:30. This made our plans of a leisurely ride back home into a race. We got home at 10:00 PM. What a long day. I'm glad things are back to normal, so far!!!

Welcome aboard Brian, AKA Bearkatwood.

Well, I gotta go out and get some weed whacking done, so see ya tomorrow and stay safe.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cool this morning when I took the boys to school. It's not as cool now and will not be cool at all later. No rain in sight.
Gotta go put some polyurethane on a toilet seat I made. Then I'm going to look at guns. Then I'm building the folding picnic table bench thing that's been all over Facebook. I've had at least 15 people send me the pictures and video so I'm gonna build one and see who wants to buy it.
Later gators.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cooler and a chance of showers. Another day puttering around trying to build motivation to finish several half done jobs. We'll see how it all goes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, y'all,

78 and mostly sunny here today.


----------



## darinS

84 right now and headed to 95….ouch!!

Gotta try and get some actual work done, so catch y'all later!!


----------



## ajosephg

It's a sunny 84 150 miles to your west in Bella Vista


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

Just checking in for a few minutes this afternoon….Got to 91 today, so they didn't lie about that one…..

darinS…..Did you get your a/c fixed, and if so, what was the problem…Expiring minds need to know….

Howdy Joe….Been a long time pard, since I've heard from you…Thought you might of fell off the earth….You keeping all the riff-raff out of Bella Vista..?


----------



## ajosephg

Hanging in there, Rick. Kind of put the shop and Lumberjocks on hold after my wife died, but I'm slowly getting back into it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Joe,

So sorry to hear about your wife. I didn't know. I knew it had been a while since you were on LJs. I hope you're doing ok. It's always hard when you lose a spouse, but life must go on…You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, 70s and partly cloudy.

Good to see you on weather channel here on LJ Joe. Sincere condolences on your loss.

It looks like our daughter will get out of the hospital a few days ahead of schedule. Maybe as soon as Saturday. 
I mentioned to the neurologist that it must have not been in an important area since she is doing so well so fast. He said it was in a very important area in the center straight in just in front of her left ear and straight back just below the left eye by her nose. He said 1/3 of the aneurysms do not make it to the hospital. 1/3 do not make it out of the hospital. Of the 1/3 that survive, they have varying degrees of 0-100 % disability. She was very lucky to be able to call 911 when it happened. Very lucky to live in an area with treatment immediately available. Extremely lucky to have the world class doctors at Harborview! This looks like a better than Powerball win ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Joe, also my condolences.

Bob, very glad to hear the great news about your daughter. Prayer does work! My best friend survived an aneurysms and has a few lingering effects, vertigo is one and if I recall his sense of taste or smell is quite reduced. I think his was in the rear portion of the brain. He also had a near death experience. Thankfully for your daughter and my friend, they both survived. During my law enforcement career I was a Deputy Medical examiner for 19 years. I know the statistics, they are both very blessed to have survived. Give her a hug from us all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Bob, I knew it was serious, but when he said 2/3 die, that sort of put her apparent 100% recovery in a whole new perspective. There is another woman in there with an aneurysm who the medics had to shock back to life before they brought her in. She has been there for 2 weeks and is just now beginning to speak. She just got off life support today.

The most amazing part is the "magic wand" they go in through the femoral artery and up to the brain with its tool box and supply of materials to do the repair job!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning weather people. It's 68° now and headed for 93° with no rain til Monday at the earliest. It has finally reached our dry time of the year. Also a cool down coming. I see upper 70's for highs next week.

That's good news Bob, very lucky.

Sorry for your loss Joe, but good to hear you're beginning to bounce back.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL @ 0700 +74d with 986% humidity. Come on fall.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's rainy and 70 out right now with scattered showers and a high of 79 today here in upper Michigan. It rained hard a few minutes ago. I thought I had a water flow problem somewhere.

Gerald, that's a high humidity. But, I beleive it down in Florida. The air has to stick to you. Yuk!

FF Bill, you got up early today. Getting started early on you new project? I saw those on facebook too. If I had someplace to show those things, I'd try to sell some of my stuff (if I knew how to price things). I think any type of those gun cases would sell big up here. Don't foreget to post pictures.

WW Bob, I'm glad your daughter is doing better now. Let's hope she stays that way. Thinking of you.

I got a new one to tell you boys and girls. I got on my email this morning and someone named Roseline sent me an email. She got my address from LJ. She said I was "interesting" and wants me to send her an email back to her. NOT!!! I just wonder how many other guys on LJ got an email from her.

OK guys and gals, I'm head'n to the barn and gonna make sawdust. Stay safe my friends and we'll talk tomorrow.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all our weather watchers,

It's another nice day… so far, but it's gonna turn hot later today..It's 70 now, as I set in the sunroom and ponder life…and of course, having my big cup of coffee…....The rest of the week is looking hot, also….I hope Bill is right about it cooling down next week…I'm ready for some…..Portly people don't like hot weather.

Bob (WW)....Really good news on your daughter..I hope she continues to improve everyday and gets stronger.

Be sure and continue to keep us posted on her condition, as we're all pulling for her….

Joe….Hang in there, bud….It will be good for you to get back into activities again….You need it….

Bill….I'm counting on your weather report to be accurate….lol….I might even plan a fishing trip here on the lake….if I can find a ramp to get in…The water is still high, but slowly receding…

Jerry…..I'm with you…Come on fall..!! Won't be much longer now…It's right around the corner…!!

Don…..Hey bud, did you ever decide on which cleaner to use on your saw blades, and other cutting tools that require cleaning….I have a lot of them…saw blades, router bits, Forstner bits, etc… All of them… I even soak my hole saw blades….anything with teeth…...And yes….I had the same thing with that Roseline hussy….She's spam, and I flagged her…Don't ever answer anything like that, or reply….That's what they want you to do, so they can steal your information…..Spammers are nothing but worms….!!

Well…. I think I'll head out to the woodshed, and see if I can continue playing with the project I'm fooling with….You all be smooth and careful out there….It's a rat race, and the rats are winning…!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey we had a brief rain shower last night ! It even got the ground a little wet, YaaHoo!

Ya Bob, it is amazing how far medical science has come in the last 20 years. One wonders how far it will advance in the next 20 years if given a chance.

Got a couple of small projects waiting for me in the garage. I'm varnishing some display boards. I got the opportunity a couple of years ago to visit the US Cemetery at Normandy. I collected rocks from Omaha Beach, Pointe du Hoc and Utah Beach. I'm going to label them and give them friends who have my same interest in US History. I have only one rock from Pointe Du Hoc, that goes on mine. Sadly few people know the full story of the Rangers at Pointe Du Hoc. It's well worth the read.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Joe, you have my condolences for your loss. Hang in there and stay busy.

Bob, that's really good news about your daughter.

BurlyBob, our ground got, uh, damp just last week. Hoping for some serious wet in the future.

76 and semi-sunny in San Diego today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dawson, I must have missed that damp ground last week. Must have been few and far between. Maybe by the end of next week most of these fires will be well under control.


----------



## darinS

First, my deepest condolences to you and your family Joe. It's never easy losing someone you love.

Second<


> darinS…..Did you get your a/c fixed, and if so, what was the problem…Expiring minds need to know….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


 Haven't got it fixed yet Rick. Been to busy to even call someone to come look at it for me. Once I know, I'll let you expiring minds in on what it was.

Third, we're finally cooling down some. 71 right now going to 79. Tomorrow the high is 73, and get to 65 on Sunday. Glad for the cool down though.


----------



## dawsonbob

You may not have gotten it up there, Bob. It just clouded up in about two hours time, drizzled for about 15 minutes (enough to make the streets damp), then cleared up.

We're still waiting on some measurable rain down here.


----------



## BurlyBob

We feel you Bob. The entire west coast needs a good drenching.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

61 and cloudy with sun breaks in WW at 1:30.

Thanks for all the well wishes ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

> We feel you Bob. The entire west coast needs a good drenching.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Amen to that, brother, amen to that.


----------



## Redoak49

NW Indiana…...hot, hot , hot all week and through the weekend. Not as bad as Texas but 90+ every day


----------



## BurlyBob

Redoak I think we've seen the last of the 90's for this year. At least I sure hope so. I did some scouting today can't find a decent number of ducks in any of my usual spots. Looks like duck season will pass me by again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, here's the table bench thing. I posted it on fb too. This will not be sale, as I made some mistakes. It will be mine and my example for future ones. I was out there at 7:45 working on it and spent way too long on it. Next one will go much faster.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here Bill. You should have kept the mistakes a secret ;-)

Awfully early for ducks isn't it Bob? They never hit the Treasure Valley in mass until late October, early November when I was a kid.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Bob, I was thinking I might find a few locals. I didn't get but maybe 5 miles from town. Still they aren't around here like I remember them. But we've always heard that line haven't we? There's an early goose season. I'll have to start scouting for them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably too dry for them. They all went to Canada for a little R&R this year ;-) WE had a few locals too, but the vast majority invaded the corn fields from the north! The neighbor to the north of my dad's place told me and my brother that dad had enough pheasants for us on his place. Sort of hinting to stay off without throwing us off ;-)) A year or 2 later he came out to the school bus stop and told us we should be doing our duck hunting in his corn fields. The primary reason, I believe, was it rained early in the fall and was too muddy to pick corn. A few days of duck landing for feeding will flatten a corn field so it is impossible to pick.

Speaking of muddy fields, I remember the school bus passing Hay Boyd's on afternoon. He was a big time sugar beet grower. It had rained a lot early. Maybe the same year, I don't know. They had a WWII surplus 6 wheel drive duce & half being pulled by a cat and being pushed by another loading along side the beat digger!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, speaking of pheasants I saw one today. Gotta be one of the last one's in this area. I grew up working wheat ranches in north central Oregon and for the life of me I can only recall a rancher telling anyone he had a good year. That Guy got a 100% insurance pay off for hail damage. The grain prices were high and he never had to fire up a single piece of equipment. He laughed about that till the day he past.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Even a good year is a tough year farming. ;-( I tell people I retired when I was 19. Of course, they ask how I did that? I left the farm, came to Seattle, started my apprenticeship, made good money and only worked 40 hours a week ;-) Sure beat the 100+ I worked the summer I graduated from high school ;-)

Pennywise Drug in Nampa had a longest pheasant tail feather contest when I was growing up. They gave a MEC reloader or a Browning over and under as 1st prize every year. It took one over 36" to win it! I remember being on the end of a corn or beet field when my brother and my cousins were hunting. The first time it felt like I was under attack! The pheasants were flushing by the dozen coming out just clearing the fence line doing 45 mph! I had a single shot 20 ga that didn't even have an extractor. Had to dig the empties out with a can opener. Probably got a shot at about 5% of them and didn't get a single one that day.

Dad used to send me out to guard the corn field at dusk and dawn when corn was sprouting. I'd set on the end with a 22 and watch for them to come out of cover and dig up the corn. I never saw more than 1 or 2 a year. I'd fire the 22 at the edge once in a while to make dad think I was doing a good job, but I doubt if he heard it in the barn milking. Sure beat doing my regular chores ;-) They must have come out after I went to school or before I went out in the evening. They still got a lot of the planting off the edges. One year they took most of the first 2 or 3 rows!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's soggy from all the rain we've had. It rained all day resterday and last night. It's still pretty damp out right now with a little haze out there. The temp is 67 with a chance of more rain this afternoon and a high of 76. Enough already, we're having a little family get together Saturday and the forecast when we set it up was sunshine, now possible rain. Ugh!

FF Bill, your bench looks great. Can't wait to see the changes in the new one so I can tell the difference. LOL. Oh yea, I did see it on FB too. Someone on you FB page sent you the $5.00 plans for it.

Rick, I'm sure eventually you'll get a chance to go fishing when it does cool down which is in the not to distant future. I'm sure you're going through withdrawels about now. The heat down in your neck of the woods has got to be miserable along with the humidity, Yuk! Oh, and I didn't answer the girl back, if it was a girl.

Hope all you west coasters get some rain real soon.

Well, it's time to go tidy up the sawdust in the shop before our guest arrive. See you guys later and stay safe.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you Confederates and Yankees,

Damn….It's already hot this morning….It's 77 now, and going to 94 with about 80% humidity….The rest of the week looks about the same as today….No rain in sight that I can see in the future…..

You guys talking about duck and pheasant hunting reminds me of being on the farm. Out in West Texas, we had no pheasants, but had several duck ponds around….More like cow watering holes…Lots of coyotes and quail…So many coyotes, they paid a $25 bounty each on coyotes….You could go along the fence rows around farms and see them hanging from the post….

Dang….it's hot all over…From up North to down South….Someone said "Come on fall"...I'm all for that..

Bill….. Stellar job on the table bench project…Looks good from here to me….That'll come in handy for both….sitting and eating…all at the same time…. Try to stay cool up around St. Louie in your neck of the woods…All the rest of you do the same…..It's too hot to fish, and too hot for golf…..

I'm outta here for now…Went out eariler and turned the a/c on in the shop, so it's cool enough now…68 degrees in there….Better get going on my work for a customer….till break time and a nap…I need more coffee.


----------



## BurlyBob

Those sure sound like the good old days, Bob. Memories always seem fonder looking back over the years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Morning easterners, everyone is east of here ;-) Looks like another cloudy day with sun peeks in WW, in the 40s at nigh and 60s during he day. Going to have to start thinking about some heat in here i this keeps up!

Those good old days are gone forever. Clean farming with lots of herbicides and no fence rows for cover have nearly wiped out the pheasants in the Treasure Valley. Might be time to rename it without pheasants plus lots of squatters building 5 acre mini horse farms ;-( Some day we may wish we had that agricultural land back under cultivation?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and almost sunny here today. Kinda looking forward to the coming El Niño.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon guys. Don, that was me that sent my buddy the link to the plans. Not exactly smart when you're trying to sell benches, but oh well. 
I just moved the bench onto our deck and moved an old church pew to the patio under the deck. It'll be nice for having meals on the deck or when people are over in nice weather.
Thanks to all for the bench praise. 
I ordered my new pistol yesterday. A Springfield Armory 4" barrel, aluminum frame, 9mm 1911. Have to wait til next week before it comes in. Gun shop offered that I could make payments on it. At first I thought, no I'll just pay it all. Then I thought, why not. Hung up the phone right after he said lay away. Then it occurred to me what he said. I called right back to make sure what he meant. He said that ATF won't let them let the gun leave the shop til it's paid for. I'm not waiting 3 months for my gun. I'll pay it all.
It was 94° and sunny here today. Same tomorrow and Sunday. Still calling for a cool down next week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that sounds like a real nice conceal carry piece. May I suggest you watch a Todd Jarret YouTube on how to grip your gun. I wish I had received that instruction 40 years ago. It is IMHO some of the best instruction out there. Be safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, Your sure right about fence row to fence row farming. Birds have got to have cover to survive all the predators. As for those 5 acre mini horse farms, a real waste of money. When I was a little guy I thought horses were the greatest thing in the world. Never got to be around them much till later in life. I came to realize that about all they to is eat and crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob I'll go find it now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's still hot, and getting hotter…if feels like it anyway….It's 80 out already, and going to 92…Plenty of sun, no clouds, and high humidity….I'll be glad when fall or winter gets here, as I can change my forecast….Same crap…different day….Same old song….second verse…!! I'm ready for a cold front to blow in….!!!

Not a lot going on around here….No plans for the holiday, especially on the lake….Too frigging hot, and the tourist are pouring in by the truckloads….Every resort will be filled for the weekend, and is filling up now….I stay clear of all the activity…..But…it's good for our small community, as they live off of what they make in the spring and summer to make it through the fall and winter….So it all evens out in the end…..

I'm off to the shop with my big mug of coffee…It's already cooled down in there to 70, so I'm heading out…I'm making a new circle cutting jig…actually two…one for my plunge router, and the other for my trim router….Loads of fun….So….i'll catch you folks on the flip side…Be safe this weekend if you head out, and stay cool…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning,

80 sunny degrees here today.

Like Rick, I'm waiting for cooler weather, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back to work for 72 hours. It's hot out. 86 now and headed to 93. Same tomorrow. Still looks like a cool down end of next week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

55 @ 1030 in ww, partly cloudy. It only made 63 here yesterday, I was skeptical about 72 ;-) They are calling for 68 today. Maybe??? Very pleasant anyway. ~~ ;-) ~~


----------



## Bonka

88d, humidity 99%. It rained. I could not finish mowing the lawn. I so hate that. Tomorrow I am going to have a case of the fulminated clabber-fumes and the Mrs. will have to do the rest.
Any odds on that?


----------



## BurlyBob

HOT DOG! We got some rain last night! A real nice, slow, gentle, very long shower. Now, NOAA has a flash flood warning out for this area. Guess that old saying is right, " When it rains, it pours". Have a great weekend all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we just had a small earthquake. First I thought it was thunder, but not a cloud in the sky. Then I thought someone ran into the firehouse(that happened before) but no. I called dispatch and they felt it 10 miles away.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bill I just checked the USGS and it was about a mile and half WNW of Imperial, Mo. They listed it as a 2.5
shaker. Your pretty close to that fault line there aren't you? Isn't that the New Madrid fault line?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. I found that too. That's only about 2 miles from my firehouse and right at house 3. The New Madrid fault is in southern MO, but we are in range of it when it goes. My house is about 120 miles away. They keep saying it could go anytime and be really bad…...or it may be 1000 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, You guys must be on shaky round. We usually don't feel anything below 6 ;-) Good thing though, we have lots of little ones every day ;-(

Looks like we maxed out about 65-66 today. Only 2-3 low, better than 10 off yesterday ;-))

Dau is doing well, but no early out. Looks like a full tour of duty for her. They said 3 weeks when she got there. God bless the world class doctors, neurosurgeons and staff at Harborview Medical Center in Seattle! There are no words to express the thanks they deserve.

She has had her share of time on the other side of the table. She is a respiratory therapist. One Christmas she had a patient in his mid 20s who was terminal. The institution would not let him out to go home for his last Christmas without an RT escort. She gave up Christmas Day with her family for him and his. Most likely the reason God spared her.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, Your Daughter sounds like an awesome lady. Very glad she 's getting better.

When I finally got outside I saw some snow on the tops of the Elkhorns. A sight I've wanted to see for months. Now I want to see snow up there till the middle of July '16 and lots of it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's 12:30, and I think I'll hit the rack. It's been a long day, and I'm bushed….So I'll say good night to all..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bob, From the looks of the parade through her room, a lot of people think quite highly of her. Proves 2 negatives make a positive ;-)

I hope you get enough snow for that too! Last year the Owyhees had a snow pack of 3% of normal! At the rate glaciers are melting on Rainier, I'm glad it still has a white top. All the west side entrances are permanently closed due to flooding by the melt. It needs a good snow pack to cool it off ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

That ought to make you feel pretty damn good! I know I'm leaving the world a better place because of my kids. They've got way more potential to do more good than I ever did. Sounds like your in the same boat. Congratulations for being a great Dad and raising a great daughter.

My best to you and yours,
Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's Sunny and 69 with a light breeze here in Northern Michigan with a forecast of 88 this afternoon. In otherwords, it's a beautful morning out there and I'm sitting here on the puter drinking a cub of sheep dip. I'll be outside very soon though.

Like Rick reported, we have a lot of (what we call around here) "flatlanders" up from down state. Our little town is packed with tourist or weekenders. They usually come up to one of the many lakes we have around here. Many of the locals stay home and wait for them to leave, while other locals try to make money of them flatlanders. All day long there's traffic going by our house. Usually, I can almost count the cars going by, but on the holiday weekend, it's a blurr. LOL

Some of our kids came up to our place yesterday for my wife's birthday. She had a nice turnout. One of our kids brought her brood and stayed the weekend with us. They like to stay up until the wee hours of the morning watching TV, then they sleep in until 11 or 12 the next day. I'm triping over kids as I fetch my coffee in the morning. I feel displaced in my own house. It's always nice to see them visit but, it's always nice to see them go home after the weekend is over. I love my kids, but I love my solitude too! Today, I can get my shop back in order again. Yee-Haw!!!!!

Well, another coffee and I'll go outside and start cleaning up the mess and begin getting back to normal. Stay safe everyone and enjoy the rest of the holiday weekend.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

85 and sunny here today. Supposed to get over 90 by next weekend. We'll see.


----------



## sras

Been light rain here most of the morning …

That typical NW rain where it rains all day and you get a tenth of an inch. Supposed to clear up for tomorrow…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Friends, Americans and countrymen, I stand before you to bury a long hot summer full of drought and fires, not to praise it. The scorched earth will be with us long after the summer is gone, but hopefully recover enough for the 2016 green up.

61 here in WW at noon. Only looking for 64 today. They are getting more reasonable complying with what is happening. Looking for a partly cloudy 70s week with the fires all under control by the 1st of next month. That is the way it is Sept 6, 2016. Reporting from WW on the WWW, this is WW Bob ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

What year is it?
They were right. It's hot out there today just like it was yesterday. Next Saturday is supposed to be a high of 73.
Almost halfway thru my 72 hour shift.


----------



## BurlyBob

And it don't get no better than that Bob!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood roaches on this Labor day,

I didn't get on to post yesterday, cause I got to the shop early to continue working on the projects….Then a hot shower, and off to town for supper…My wife had to make her usual run to Sallys Beauty Supply, then to Home Depot to pick up new faucets for our bathroom renovation, Walmart for grocries, and home…I was bushed by then, so no posting…..So…I'll continue this morning on the project….Afterall, this is Labor Day…..

It is a pleasent morning here in the mountains, and 70….The sun is just beginning to peak out over the tops of the big oaks, and the hummers are in full force with their feeding frenzy…as I am with my coffee frenzy…..It's supposed to hit 93 for a high today, and then a slight cool down is coming, along with some rain in a day or two….The tourist are in full force now, with ski doing, runabout boats, camping, etc….Most of them should clear out by later today, or tomorrow…Then back to the quiet life….

Don…..I understand completly about the grandkids…After 3-4 days, it's time for them to leave….I tell them, too…Don't come back till the next holiday…lol…..Then I'll run you all off again…!! We like solitude and quiet….

Bob (WW).....Really glad yo hear your daughter is making good headway….Tell her we're all pulling for her…Keep us posted on her progress.

dawsonBob…..With those temps, you better stay inside with the cool…Don't venture out in the heat….

Ok ya'll….I'm heading to the wok shed to do some more labor (yea right)....and drink more coffee….Later, ya'll…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 74 and hazy with a light breeze. It was sure hot and muggy yesterday. Whew! Supposed to get to 82 with possible rain here in Northern Michigan.

As you guys know, by my last post, it's tourist weekend around here. And, that means "garage sales" for the tourist. My wife felt bad for me cause of the full weekend we had with all the kids. So, she wanted to treat me to a ride looking at all the garage sales. She didn't have to ask me twice. So we took off in our rummage wagan (my old truck). The second one we hit, I saw my next purchase from the road. It was a Shop Fox Mortiser, $60. An older woodworker is retireing from the business, so I bought it. I don't need it, but I got it anyway. I already have a Wood Tek Mortiser, so now I have to decide which one to keep. It came with a set of chisel bits. I also bought 3, 1" x 10" x 8' rough cut Red Oak boards for $3.00 each. That's all, but a pretty good purchase for the day.



















Well it's time to get outta here and get the yard done, then clean up the new mortiser. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## sras

58 here this morning. Feels colder with all the rain from yesterday humidity is around 90%.

Apparently I didn't get the memo about summer being over. I'm sitting here in shorts and a T-shirt and feeling a little chilly


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's to today being a good day. Two small projects to finish. Then I start the last two drawers in my counter.
I've made it my goal this month to finish all the half done projects I've got laying around before I start anything of any size. So as it stands, 6-WWII plaques, 2-drawers and 2 flag cases. The drawers are something I've been putting off. Rabbeted half blind dovetails. I doubt I'll ever tackle them again. Especially using pine and red oak.

Go out and have a great day, friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning again guys (well..it just turned afternoon),

Just came in from the shop to grab a bite of dinner, and saw a couple of new post….

Dang Don…..You made out like a bandit on the garage sale items….Hey, you can't go wrong paying $60 bucks for a mortiser, and all the goodies with it….Good score, and good score also on the wood…Not bad at all, bro…

Steve….I think you got the wrong memo about summer….it's still going strong here in the Ozarks….About October it should be cooling down, but for now, it's damn hot, humid, and did I mention hot….Yea…I'm in shorts and a Tshirt too, but I'm not chilly…..

BurlyBob….I've always accustomed myself to Charles E. Winchester on "Mash"...I do one thing at a time, do as good as I can, and move on….He always said well, but that sounds like braggin' to me….lol….We don't have to get in a hurry….we're retard…I mean retired…We have all the time we need….unless I'm working for a customer….then I put a little giddy-up to it….!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

88 and sunny in San Diego. Rick, I'm doing exactly that, and staying inside with the air conditioning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. They were right again. It's hot. Patiently awaiting the cool weather next weekend. I can't wait for the cooler weather. When will the cool weather finally get here?

Good score Don. You can sell the mortiser and get something you actually need.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

62 @ noon in WW. Looks to be another very pleasant day here; not too hot, not too cold, not too wet, not too dry, not too bright, not too dark ~~ What more could we ask for ;-)

Nice catch Don ~~ now for the big decision ~ which is the best? Maybe you could start a thread with that question?

Congrats Bob on joining the top three club ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bob, I'm batting 500 on that top three thing. I've only post 4 projects and 2 made the top three. Gotta be a fluke.
Trust me I'm not getting a big head. Had that happen before and got learned real fast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thinking about quitting while you are ahead? Might be tough to maintain . ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you chip and dust makers,

I'm a little draggy this morning, as we stayed up later than usual last night watching a good ole' Western. It was on Netflix, and called Hannie Caulder (if you have Netflix)....Good stars in it….Raquel Welch, Robert Culp, Ernie Borgine, Jack Elem, Strother Martin…Robert Culp teaches her how to be a gunfighter….Made in 1971…Good flick.

With coffee in hand, I headed to the sunroom to enjoy the morning. But now it's getting warm out, and it's 80 already…Headed to 92 with possible rain in the area for the next couple of days…We'll see if it makes it…Very cloudy out right now, w/ peeks of sun glistening through the forrest…..

Don….If I had my choice between the Wood Tek and the Shop Fox, I would prolly choose the Shop Fox…It's a lot like my old Delta mortiser..same specs…just a different color…But…that's just me…Your decision…

BurlyBob….Congrats on making the Top 3…An award well earned for quality work…Now if they would just give us a prize for making it….Like a T shirt, or apron, or even a LJ cap….

Ok guys….Heading to the shop to play with my tools, and forging ahead on the project….Stay cool, ya'll….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's 80 now and headed for 92 with a chance of afternoon storms. 78 tomorrow with a chance of rain.
70's and low 80's after that. Maybe fall is here. I hope.

Heading to the shop to put poly in a toilet seat. Almost done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This will not be a project so enjoy it here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

92 and sunny here today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed back to the 80's this week. Might have to drag the boat down to the river. It's crazy I've been out 3 times this year. That ain't right ! Rick, I'm just happy to get the bragging rights. I still trying to stay humble, though. Four half finished projects to go. Getting those done will be a relief.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 in WW this morning at 9 AM. High over cast with eh sun trying to peek through.

I had to cut my walk short yesterday. A metal bracket on my knee brace broke 3/4 mile from home. I made it backe without limping ;-) Knees must be getting better now that I'm not on ladders most days. That is the 2nd time that bracket has broken. No issue with the first one or the right one. Maybe they will figure out they need to go back to using American made steel if the warranty repairs keep coming in!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL @ 1420 hrs. It rained 2.37 inches yesterday. It is now 88d and raining off and on in sheets. I so hate not being able to mow the lawn.
Traffic in the greater Jacksonville area will be horrible. I do not know what would drag me out in it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood rats,

Well….it happened to my amazement….It started raining about 2:30 here in the mountains, and it's still going strong….It never even got close to the 90's….it's now 73, light rain, 93% humidity, and very dark, with winds at 3 mph….The forecast is for rain pretty much all night, and then again tomorrow….Sure cooled things off…I like it…

Bill…..The toilet seat looks good….Just be sure it's dry when you plop down on it…That poly sure is sticky…..One time I put an oak toilet seat on our guest bathroom..like you, I put a finish on it also…My outlaws came to visit us, and my big fat mother-in-law sat on it, and cracked that sucker…She didn't know it (yea right), and a few days after they left, my wife sat on it, and it pinched her leg right below the buttocks…I was so pissed….!!! Sooo…...that was my last time to use a wood seat….Back to basics….

For all who are getting some rain….emjoy….For those who still have heat….find a cool spot and stay there….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's Cloudy and 70 our right now.

What a rough day today. I didn't get much sleep as the wife got sick yesterday with Hay Fever. She can't take anything for it cause she's going for alergy testing on Thursday and the anti-histamine will effect the test. Last night before we went to bed, my wife was rummaging around under the bathroom sink looking for some Vick's. While looking she found quite a bit of water under the sink so, I had to try to find the leak before I went to bed. No luck, I told her I'd try in the morning. So, last night she couldn't breath and kept me awake most of last night wit her hacking and coughing. Back to the leak, well I didn't get a chance to look at the problem cause we decided to go to the doc's to see if they could do anything for her and as expected, not much. When we got home, I was so tired, I sat in the recliner and fell asleep. 20 minutes later, I could hear thunder so I asked her what's going on. Sever T/S with possible Tornado. Sure enough, a tornado hit about 4 miles west of me and tore up the area. Sheesh! Stop already.

Ok, update on the mortiser. I chose the Shop Fox. After looking them both over I found the SF has a 3/4 horse motor and a 1/2" Chuck plus a micro adjuster on the fence. My Wood Tek has a 1/2 horse motor and a 3/8 Chuck. The choise was easy, peasy, Japaneesy. Thanks for the advise Rick.

Bill, I like your crapper seat. It's purty! Too bad you won't see it while it's in use. LOL

Congrats Burly Bob on the Top 3 award. Take what you can get and run with it.

WW Bob, sorry to hear about your malfunction juncktion. Knee Brace that is. Hope everything will work out for you.

Jerry, sounds like you need to keep a life jacket ready when you go out to pick up ur mail. Don't float away!

Well, that's all I have tonight. I'll check in, in the morning. Until then, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood peckers,

Upon arising to make my way to the coffee maker for that first big cup of java, I could hear the rain really coming down…Just as I had suspected, I think it rained all night, and is still raining as I type this report…From the sunroom, I can see my rain gauge, and it looks like maybe close to 2" so far….It ain't over yet….Right now it's 68, very dark and heavy overcast, with a slight breeze…That may be the high for the day…!!

Don…I hope the wife is feeling more up to snuff….Mine suffers from allergies, too…When she has those attacks, I usually sleep in the spare bedroom so she can sleep, and I can too….It's a easy solution for both of us…W/o doing that, like you, neither one of us gets any rest or sleep….

Hope you were able to spot the leak in the toilet. I'd have to call a plumber, cause I can't get down to get under a sink anymore, cause of my sorry bad back…I'd be like that old lady in that commercial…"I've fallin', and I can't get up"...Oh…and good choice on the Shop Fox….I figured you might be happier with it over the Wood Tek..Like I said, it's just like my Delta…same setup…just a different color…I think the rain is getting heavier now..Glad to hear you escaped the tornado and came out unscathed…It was close.

I finished up my circle cutting jigs for the router, and this morning I'm starting on a circle cutter for the band saw…First have to cut to size, and do some layout, so I'll head out now and get started…I may post some pictures of the jigs, but like Bill, it will only be for us on this thread….


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

You're not saying too much in your weather reports….Are you feeling ok….?

BurlyBob…..Get that boat in the water….3 times in it ain't enough…I'm just waiting on it to quit raining, and cool down a little, then I'm back on the water with mine to chase that elusive bass species…LM, SM, and Kentuckys.

Our lakes are so high right now, it's hard to find a ramp to put in….And by the way…nothing wrong with braggin' rights…Like they say….If you got it, flaunt it..!!

Jerry….I live in a very small town, and I avoid traffic, also…The closet town to us is 12 miles away….If I pull out onto the highway, and I see a car coming from either direction as I stop, that's a traffic jam….I try to stay out of the big city (population is 12,000)....I lived in Memphis, TN for 20 years…Talk about traffic…I don't miss that at all….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, your right of course. Last time out caught a 4 pounder, biggest yet. They don't get real big up here. Thankfully I have all my big summer projects done. Just might have to squeeze in a trip.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Rick, thanks for asking. Had a few complications, but things are getting better now.

95 hot degrees here today. That's hot for San Diego. It's cloudy, with a chance of showers this evening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Rain overnight and this morning has given way to mostly cloudy and cooler with a high of 81. They are saying high Saturday may be 68. Wow.
Dawsonbob, I saw the hurricane off the coast of Mexico and wondered how much rain you would get out of that deal. Hope it's a bunch, but not enough to cause too many slides.


----------



## darinS

72 right now headed to 82. Got to say, I am enjoying the cool down.

Hope everyone is well. Carry on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

66 and partly cloudy in /WW today. Beautiful day in more ways than one  Our daughter is up, dressed and moving out of ICU as soon as they find a room. Should be home in a couple days ~~ **** ~~

What do you fish for Bob? Bass? trout? ??


----------



## BurlyBob

That's good news Bob! Must be a real relief for your whole family.

As far as fish I'll try for anything. Use to love fishing for steelhead. Since my knee replacements I'm hesitant to ford the river. That and the price of gas has kept me from it for several years.

What I need to find is another guy to goose/duck hunt with. Nobody seems interested in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can I goose hunt with my new 9mm?
That's good news Bob.
My dad and I built a new Apple butter stirrer. Old one was really old and had been chewed by rodents. New one is 9' long, 27" tall and made with a pine handle and a soft maple paddle. Fun 2 hour project for us.


----------



## BurlyBob

9mm…..Yeah, nope !!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's 62 with clear sky's out right now with a low of 51 tonight. High tomorrow of 75 with rain in the evening. The forecast for the weekend will be in the mid 60's for highs.

I couldn't stand it, I had to go check out the tornado damage today. There were about 9 structures involved with varying degrees of damage. The closest to my place is about 1.5 miles as the crow flies. Lots fo trees knocked over. One guys lost some big trees in his yard and missed his house. Oh yeah, they said it was an F-2 that hit.

I tried to work on the plumbing in the house, but I'm too old to keep getting up and down getting tools so, I'm waiting till the wife is around to help me with the tools. While laying on my back, the problem seems to be just out of reach. Problems always seem to be in the worst spot to get at.

Worked out in my garage today while the wife went shopping. Just about to wrap up my Christmas gifts for this year. This has been a long, long project. I can't wait to get it done and out of the way.

Burly Bob, I was looking at your gate you made. WOW, that's amazing how you did that. Simple but very effective. Guys, if you get a chance, check out Bob's gate project. He modeled it after the european style of a gate. Pretty nifty.

FF Bill, I'll bet you and dad had a great time making that stirrer. Any time you spend with you father, is a good time whether you make something or not.

Well, as previously stated in an earlier blog, my wife and I are going to the doc in the morning to have her allergy testing done. So, I won't be there for coffee in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thank you, Dwelch. It's been hanging for 2 years with no sign of sagging. That's exactly what I was looking for.

Like I mentioned on that post. When I saw that technique I knew it was the solution and something I was going to copy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's 62 now and headed to 84, but hopefully with less humidity. It was 85% yesterday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Coffee time this morning, guys,

Well…the rain finally ended yesterday afternoon, and we wound up with about 2.14", according to my rain gauge….It sure turned off cool afterwards, too….It was 62 at 7:00 a.m., and headed to about 83 for a high today…Looks like some more rain in the forecast in a couple of days, with much cooler weather…Just right for hitting the lake, and going after the elusive micropterus salamoides….better known as the bass species…..

My wife is leaving in the morning for Texas to go see her family for 2 weeks…Not me…!!! I can't handle my outlaws that long….My father-in-law has Alzheimers and short term memory loss. I ain't going to baby sit him…I don't like being around someone like that…How do you communicate with someone who has that? So…I'll stay home, and out of the way….Do some projects, or whatever….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

A little cooler today at 92 degrees. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl. @1635 HRS +88d with 79% humidity. How do you spell mold and fungus?


----------



## Redoak49

Really cooled off in NW Indiana and supposed to have a high of 62 on Saturday. Going to have to find some warmer clothes.

I am heading up to Charlotte,Michigan tomorrow for a Wood Expo at Johnson's Lumber. They will have a number of classes. I do scroll saw Intarsia and one of the best authors will be there for some classes. I hope to have her sign my books. They will also have some woodworking equipment suppliers there and they have an extensive inventory of domestic and exotic woods. I am hoping to get some nice quarter sawn sycamore. I am going by myself but the chief financial officer has given some "instructions" but hasn't taken my plastic (yet).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jerry,

You spell it grey and smelly…!!

Redoak,

Have a good time at the Wood Expo…..Nice…going for classes, autographs, and tools…..Guard your wallet…the financial officer might snag it, and if your's is like mine, it's got cobwebs in it….lol….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eventually this will involve woodworking, because I will make new walnut grips for fun, but for now it has these nice cocobolo grips.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a real nice looking piece. Perfect for concealed carry. Get 3-4 extra clips and rotate them to avoid over compressing the springs. To my way of thinking it just doesn't get any better than a 1911.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I'll be doing any CC anytime soon, but I could. I sure like it better than my dads glock. I had Cindy rack the slide tonight and she had no trouble, so she will be able to use it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Redoak, I hope you escape with your plastic in tact ;-)

Looks nice Bill. Hope you have a lot of fun with it.

Enjoy your freedom Rick ;-)

Nice day in WW today, sunny, mid 70s. They are calling for mid 80s tomorrow.

She is home!! ~~ ;-) ~~ Great birthday present for SIL ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 56 this morning with clear sky's. High today will be 65 and the low tonignt around 45. Big change in the heat.

I'm a little late thins morning cause I was watching the re-runs of the 9-11 event from 14 years ago. MSNBC was running the same footage of the event as it happened. I'm sure we can all remember where we were when it happened. Still just as shocking today as it was then. FF Bill, that would make you about 21 y/o, I think. You were probably just getting started in firefighting. You probably were pacing the floor wanting to go help.

Long day yesterday. But, we found out what the wife is alergic to, not me! But, she is alergic to a lot of things. The list is too long to repeat. Our cat is one of those things and of course the ragweed across the street, the Birch tree in the front yard, the Maple tree in the front yard and the cedar trees in the side yard. Of course you might say, stay inside but, she's alergic to dust mites too. Sheesh! Just can't win. LOL

Nice looking shoot'n iron pardner. And as Burly Bob say's, "doesn't get any better than a 1911."

Rick, I have a simalar situation up here with my wifes friend. Her husband has Alzheimers and I get tired of hearing the same stories over and over again. So, I just make some excuse to not go with her to visit. I've heard those stories so many times, I can tell him the stories!

Redoak I'd like to go to that shindig in Charlotte too, but I've got another prior ingagement that I'm committed to. When you get back tell us what you learned and what you spent your hard earned money on.

Well, it's that time for me to meander out to the shop and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch u Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm head to the garage/shop and finally going to tackle the last 2 drawers on a counter I built out there. Years ago, the early 90's, I bought a Leigh dovetail jig and it just sat till this past spring. I set it up and went to learning how to use it. I must have spent a month figuring all the ins and outs of it. Bought a bunch of router bits, a couple of router base plates and an upgrade for the jig. I succeeded with thru and half blind dovetails and decided that I was going to build rabbeted half blind dovetails drawers for this counter. Where do I get such idiotic ideas?
Developed a problem with the router bit creeping out of the collet. Called Whiteside and eventually sent the bits back to them. Looks like they sandblasted the shaft to keep it from slipping and sent it back at no charge. I made a post about this some time back. So I've been talking myself out of finishing this cuz I'm expecting a hassle getting it done. I've tinkered around and decided today is the day to just jump in and get after it. You know the main reason for this problem with this entire counter thingy? I jumped in and cobbled it together. Build as you go, Brilliant!! Yeah not so much! Should have taken the time, planned it out better and drawn it up nice and neat. Lesson learned again! This is one reason I'm watching this topic on that Sketchup program.
I'm one of those guys still stuck in the dark ages; paper, pencil and a ruler-sometimes. This project was not one of those times!

Ya'll have a good laugh cuz I know I'm not the only guy who's ever done this. I get this done and I can go fishing!

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob and Don. Can't wait to shoot it.
Don, I'm 41 now so I was 27 back then, but I was wanting to go. I wasn't on the FEMA task force back then so I didn't go. Our task force did go and did a lot of work. I know they helped to remove numerous FF bodies. They had a hard time gaining the trust of the FDNY guys. Understandably they wanted to recover their brothers themselves.

Burlybob, I had that problem with a 1/4" up spiral bit. The who,e thing is carbide and the collet wouldn't hold onto it. Scared the crap out of me when it came up thru the puece I was working on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, yeah, the weather…....a little rain this morning with lower 60's. 70 now and headed to 72. 67 tomorrow with part,y cloudy. I'll take it…..oh yes I will.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

90 degrees here today, slightly cooler than it has been.

We all remember September 11, 2001. Here's something I wrote a few days later.

"And the taste of war I know so very well."
I've always remembered that line from an old Rodger Whittaker song because I, too, know the nauseating, horrible taste of war; I know it very well.
Many others also know that taste, a taste none of us can ever forget, nor ever find palatable.
War has an indescribably vile, bitter taste that even time can't wash away. It's a taste that lessens and diminishes the souls of all who know it.
War is certainly not a fine dinning experience. It is, however, a meal that-however distasteful-must periodically be digested by some, in order to protect what they love.
Years ago I was talking with a friend, also a Vietnam vet, and said to him that everyday I could still see men with whom I had served who didn't come back. His reply has stuck with me all these years. He said "Bobby, none of us came back." He was right, of course; no one ever comes back from a war.
We may look the same, but we're not. We've smelled a rotten stench, and choked on something that no man should ever, ever have to taste. If I remember this line from a Kipling poem correctly, it says it pretty well; "And the measure of our torment, was the measure of our youth. God help us, for we saw the worst too young."
So how, you must ask, could anyone who's ever experienced the horrors of war ever want to go back?
We don't.
But, given the chance, many of us would. I know that I would go right this minute if I could. Why? Because I remember why I served my country in the first place. I remember words that seem to have become unfashionable now. Words that some even find humorous. Terms that some speak only with derision, yet have been an important part of life for many others. Words like Duty, Honor and Patriotism. I know these words: I have lived them. They are the reason I would go back right now. They are the reason many other Americans will go to war in the very near future.
Make no mistake: there will be a war, and soon.
There will be a war, but it is not a war of our choosing. War was declared on the United States on Tuesday, September eleventh, 2001, by persons as yet unknown. Write that date down, for it is the date that the world, as we've known it, ceased to exist. The world was forever changed on that date, and will never again be the same. That was the day that the world went to war against terrorism.
I would join that war. I would choke on that bitter taste once again, because my country has been invaded, my fellow Americans slaughtered, and I am outraged.
I am experiencing a cold, quiet, implacable and terrible rage right now that goes deep into the very core of my being. There is no mercy in my soul for those responsible for that Tuesday slaughter of so many innocent people. I can no longer hunt those vermin down and destroy them. I would if the Marine Corps would again commission a semi-lame overweight old man-but they won't, so I'll have to leave it to a younger generation to fight this war. I have no doubt though, that they will serve with the same dedication that those in the American armed forces have always shown. I think that the present generation of warriors still understands Duty, Honor and Patriotism. They will fight for this country, and for all the good peoples of the world, just as valiantly as those Americans who served before them-as each generation of American always has. I salute them, each and every one.
I am deeply saddened that anyone should ever again have to know the bitter taste that has choked so many, but now is a time when there is no alternative. The entire civilized world needs to band together to stamp out the terrible disease of terrorism now, while there is still a civilized world to protect.
God help them, for they too will see the worst too young.
I would like to send a message to those responsible for this despicable act. Be afraid; be very, very afraid, because Uncle Sam is coming for you, and boy is he pissed.
I can't express all the emotions that I'm feeling right now, but I had to write something, to get some of them out. Thanks for reading this far.
God Bless America!
Semper Fi,
Bob Dawson
Fri, Sep 14, 2001


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear your wife is allergic to everything Don ;-( My mom has them too, but they have changed over the years. Not too many now. When I was a little kid she used to have me get a warm wash cloth to put over her eyes when they swelled shut. Black walnuts then, but she got over it. Corn products a biggie now. Everything has corn in it as a sugar substitute.

Burlybob, that is why I just hand cut them. Not enough patience to learn a jig ;-)

Nice day here today. Forgot to look at the temp. Too busy worrying about plumbing troubles I guess ;-(


----------



## incasarl

Quite cloudy and getting cooler over here in Europe unfortunately… We'd had highs of 40c, which are finally starting to calm down.


----------



## Redoak49

Made a little trip to the middle of Michigan in Charlotte where it is a cool 46 this morning.

Came up here to go to a Wood Expo at Johnson's Lumber. Lots of classes and very good prices on hardwood lumber and plywood. A very nice friendly place. They also had most of the major woodworking equipment people represented along with Freud, Kreg and a couple others. Almost everything was 10% off.

The lumber was beautiful with oak, cherry, hard and soft maple, walnut and everything else. They even stock some of the exotics.

I think it is safe to go home as I stayed in budget but it was difficult.

I went to a couple of scroll saw Intarsia classes by my favorite author…Kathy Wise. It was neat meeting her after using her books.

I decided to go on Friday as on Saturday Scott Phillips will be there and I want to avoid him and the crowd.

They have this every year but I just found out about it.

Have a good day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's a cool 51° at home this morning and going to 68 with partly cloudy skies. Great day to be out. We have movie night at the firehouse this eve where we set up a big screen in the engine bay and show a kids movie. Might be blanket weather this time.

Dawsonbob, good read. Thanks.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 51 this morning with a high expected to be 62.

WOW! What a read Dawson Bob, I was taken by what you wrote. You can feel the feelings pouring our of you. I remember that day myself, I didn't take to writing anything, but the anger was there. I think many people across the nation probably felt the same as you did. I salute you for what you went through, "welcome home".

FF Bill, you probably told me before but, how do you get all those kids out of the way when you have an alarm? We used to have a spook house in our fire station with what seemed like a zillion kids in attendance. We would park our apparatus outside if we needed to get to them, and we did a few times. Just wondering.

Burly Bob, I had a dovetail jig once and got rid of it. I'm not sure I have the patients to use one of those contraptions. I'm sure I could if I spent the time on it but! My hats off to you for trying though.

WW Bob, as I stated before, we just learned of my wifes alregies. She doesn't show any response to these things except the ragweed. She goes back to the doctor next week to discuss the solutions. Perhaps a shot a week for a long time to get rid of the issues. I can only immagine what your mom went through.

Well, I guess it's that time to head out to the dust factory and do something for a while. I'm going to a shrine function later this afternoon. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

It is to cool down some in the next few days. It was +74d with 98% RH at 0600. I rained a little and now the RH is down to 77%.
This weather reporting is so exhausting. I am going down for my second mid-morning nap.
Consciousness is the fleeting moments of horror between naps.
Orange Park, FL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, it's not too bad. The trucks are parked outside on the front apron. The kids are in the engine bays with the doors going to the front shut. Only back doors are open. We just have to get to the front of the building and then where the trucks are is kid free. Still we use extra caution when pulling out just in case.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood nuts,

I'm sitting out on the front porch this morning, and listening to the doves coo, and grackles grackle get.. That's because I'm down in Texas at my outlaws…. Having my morning coffee as I type this.. I decided to go with my wife at the last minute, as it's a 12 hour drive, and 636 miles there. Left about 7:00 a.m. yesterday morning, and got here about 7:30 last night.. Drove straight through, and I was about dead when we got here..

It was 60, and will get to about 83, with low humidity, sunny, and light winds..

After visiting with the kin, My father in law is not quite as bad that they said he was. He has some short term memory loss, but not too bad..We'll see how it goes.. Will be here awhile, so I'll be reporting from here.. I don't have time now to catch up, so bare with me.. You guys keep reporting, and post info for your neck of the woods. I do want to welcome incasarl to the weather forum. Welcome to the madness…!!!! Ok guys.. I'll keep you posted on things down under…!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

It's 89 and mostly sunny in San Diego today. They're showing a possibility of rain on Monday and Tuesday. Once again, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I did it! By Golly maybe there is some hope yet. But my efforts were not without a disaster to put an end to the day. I finally got decent rabbeted half blind dove tail drawer built. I decided to tackle the last drawer and in the process of cutting the slots in the drawer front it shifted, [email protected]#% it! I thought I'd try and salvage it, but it's a total loss. I rummaged around and found another piece of wood and will finish the first drawer tomorrow. Monday it's off to my buddy's to joint and plane this spare board.

I came up with an idea to prevent this in the future. I've got some 1000grit PSA sand paper. I ran a strip on the bottom of the board clamp. I'm kicking around the idea of putting a piece of the front edge of the top. I'm not certain if this will negatively effect the tolerances. This Leigh jig is real sensitive about that sort of thing. I'm finding that there is no room for error using this thing. What do you think of my solution? All input wanted!


----------



## Redoak49

Burlybob …..I have done a similar thing with sandpaper on the clamp bar of a Leigh jig and it kept the board in place.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Redoak, what do you think of doing it on the front of the top?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day, mids 70s, but a busy day in WW. More of the same tomorrow they say, but a few degrees cooler. Slight chance of sprinkles.

Welcome incasarl, What part of Europe are you in?

Glad there is progress Burlybob. Hopefully the learning cure won't be to big ;-)

Sounds like you decided to go Rick. Outlaws don't sound as bad as you thought; lucky break.

Don, Mom was an RN, so she knew what to do. I think a lot of people test positive to nearly everything, but are never bothered by most.

2 days most will never forget where they were; 911 and the day they assassinated JFK. Both changed the world for the worst ;-(


----------



## Bonka

+71 with 97% humidity. We have had 6.97 in. of rain so far this month.
A lot of folks, including my wife and I are getting ill with a persistent cough, head ache and a very running nose.
It could take a toll on those with COPD and otherwise weakened conditions.
I am an RN and do home health care part time. I stayed away from making visits because several of the people I see might well not survive getting this malady.
Hand washing, hand washing! Cough into a tissue. Yet so many don't.
Ta ta from Orange Park, FL


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful morning here, headed to low 80's. Today and yesterday I've been hearing geese. Yesterday was the opener for the early goose season. Heard a lot of geese and a lot of shooting. I've pretty much given up on it. Can't seem to find anybody that wants to go. Sad part is I've got 9 dozen decoys, two blinds and no one hunt with!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats from Texas,

I finally got rested up, and feeling somewhat human again.. Just been visiting, and we had a big breakfast this morning.. Still sucking on coffee, and enjoying the nice cool morning… so far… It was 69, sunny, 35% humidity, and calm winds…Just lounging around… We don't get in a hurry about anything…

Glad everyone is doing ok, and BurlyBob, it sounds like you solved the mystery of the drawer building.. I've had a good dovetail jig for about 5 years… still in the box, brand new..sounds like you and Redoak learned the trick of the trades on setup..

Bob (WW)... Yep.. I decided to be nice and go.. So far, so good..

We're heading off to town to run around, so you guys stay cool, and I'll check in tomorrow.. See ya..


----------



## BurlyBob

I really won't know till I try that idea. My problem with that stupid jig is I'm out of finished oak wide enough for a drawer front. I found 2 pieces in my collection and tomorrow I head to my buddy with the cabinet shop. I know he's gonna roll his eyes at me again when I walk thru the door. I'm gonna have to make him something nice for Christmas. I'm thinking one of those gift boxes with a bottle of some good adult beverage. JD's always a good bet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Minor drizzle and light mist did show up this morning, 60 F, I'm wondering about making 70 today ??

Jerry, Good idea to keep those super bugs under control.

Rick, Very nice of you to be nice. Be careful, you know what they say about nice guys! Don't spend all your money in Texas ;-) I hear those towns are good a getting it!

Too bad you are so far away Burlybob. I'd go goose hunting if you'd do the plucking and cleaning ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

86 and sunny here today. Hoping they're right, and we get some rain Mon. and Tues.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. It was about 48° this morning out the door and nearly to a high of 72 now with some fair weather clouds. A beautiful fall day here at the end of summer. I went out and fired off a few rounds. I hit the pizza box 10/10, the target 5/10. I'm really happy. No problems with the pistol. Had my first try with field stripping. It was a bit tricky, but I'll get better with it.









Looking forward to woodworking, shooting and fishing this week. Maybe.
Rick, good for you for going.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dawsonbob, with the remnants of that hurricane around I would hope your chance of rain is better than average.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, plucking is way to much work and to much mess. I do them like a big game, skin and gut them. Throw them in a freezer bag and let the wife do the rest.

I might have to get it together for the regular season opener.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's pretty decent for a first time out with a new toy. Now watch that Todd Jarrett Youtube again. Then watch it a 3rd time with your new toy and do what he says, when he says. His instruction is honestly the best I've ever seen. I watch frequently because it's so good. After that you might want to start playing with different loads.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

Well…..it's hot and dry here in the Lone Star State…It's 96 now, with 28% humidity, and a hot, hot breeze is a blowin'...Not like home at all…It would be so humid at home now, you'd perspire and not even move from one spot.

Bob (WW)....I think my wife is glad I came with her….There's a new Cabalas up in town, so she said I could go…There goes my allowence. These Texans are good about getting your $$$...just like anywhere….

Bill….That's some purty good shootin'....10/10, and 5/10 ain't bad, bud….Hope all the pizza was gone…..

BurlyBob…..Never been goose hunting, but when I lived down here, we used to go dove hunting a lot….These birds down here are bigger than any I've ever seen. Compared to our birds at home in the mountains, these are huge….You know what they say….Things are bigger in Texas…..

dawsonBob…Sure hope you get some moisture out of the reminents of the hurricane….You need it out there….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just watched it again Bob.
Thanks Rick. Pizza boxes are pretty big.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yer off to a good start Bill ;-)

Rick, She must be really happy if she yielded that easy ;-)

BurlyBob, Been a long time, but I didn't think waterfowl skinned very well. I don't remember ever trying a goose, but we had lots of ducks. Maybe it was just because pheasants and dove shuck out really easy ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bob, here's a funny story about skinning a goose. So I'm out on one of my excursions and I knock done a honker. Well, I'm not taking all that mess home. I slap that honker on the hood of my ole Toyota Pu and go to skinning it. Yeah, it weren't purty but I got it done and in the process there's big gnarly hunk of goose fat laying on the hood of my PU. Well, I left that hunk of goose fat there as a hood ornament for years. It became quite the conversation topic as you can well imagine. You have to understand I wasn't one to waste a lot time washing a pickup. I grew up working ranches. Pickup are work rigs, city boys wash their pickups. Where I grew up you worked your pickup. If you washed it you had plans for the weekend with sweet cheeks. I never had a sweet cheeks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I know the feeling. Moving to Seattle, those habits are a bit out of place. Old habits are hard to break. Why wash a truck that is going to be on a construction site the next day?


----------



## Bonka

Things have changed. +60d with 98% RH this AM @ 0600.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellers. Another cool morning about 55°. Headed to 82 with clear skies. Heating back up for a few days before another cool down this weekend.
I built a small built in gun cabinet in my closet yesterday. It holds the few long guns I have and my pistol. It will have no handle so it can't be forced open and the door will spring out a bit once you undo the magnetic controlled latch like is on my gun shelves.
I've never skinned a goose.
Have a good one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and 59 out this morning. The high for today will be 77 and clear. Perfect weather for doing something.

Bob and Bob, our goose season started the other day as well and I've been hearing those guns pop off both mornings.

Nice shoot'n FF Bill. How close was you from the target, 10 feet? LOL. Just kidding, It's fun shooting those things. I haven't been out in a while shooting. My son goes out when ever he can. My neighbor wants to go shooting with his 1911. So, I guess it will happen sooner than later.

Rick, where abouts are you in Texas. You probably said once, but I probably missed it. Arn't you in the panhandle? That has to be a loooooong ride in a car!!!

Burly Bob raised an interesting question in a blog. Trying to quote him, "What is you go to tool in the shop"? You might want to check out his blog.

I did some work around the house yesterday and I will be doing the same today. This nice weather won't last forever. So, I'll be checking out for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was about 15 yards away measured by my 15 strides. Seemed like 50 feet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' you all (that's Texan talk),

Got up late due to staying up late, and had coffee and a big breakfast, so I'm rather lazy and lathargic now.. It was 68 eariler, with 28%humidity, and a Southerly breeze at 12-15 mph, and gusty….The high is expected ot reach about 91 today, and that hot wind makes it feel hot…..I'm using my mil's "puter to do stuff on, so glad for that…

Don….I'm out in West Texas…..about 80 miles South of Amarillo, and about 20 mules North of Lubbock. That might help you locate me…lol….This little town of about 4,000 is right on Interstate 27…..Man is it ugly out here…No trees or woods, and you can see in any direction for 3 days…..No rain at all hardly, and it's all brown and dry here….Sooo…..that's where I be at….Yes Don…some consider it the Panhandle, and it's 636 miles from home to here…...Actually the Panhandle is considered more up towards Amarillo and Palo Duro Canyon

, and not too far from the Canadian River…...

I've never killed or skinned a goose….


----------



## BurlyBob

Mowing the yard today. Thankfully, putting up my garage, driveway and walkway reduced the amount I have to mow by at least 2200 square feet.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', y'all,

82 and overcast this morning, becoming cloudy with a probability of rain this evening. We'll see if it happens.

Bill, you're absolutely correct. If we do actually get this rain, it will be from one of the tropical storm remnants blown up the Gulf of California and then to the west till it hits the coast.

I've goosed a girl, but I've never skinned a goose. I've eaten one though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

55 and sun starting to peek out in WW @ 1045.

I haven't eaten many geese or ducks. They seem bit too dry, sort of like bear, really dry. ;-(

The leak detector man should be here in a couple hours. Hope it is't under the concrete RV pad!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning Boys and Girls, It's 66 out right now with sunny sky's. Forecast for today is 84 with more clear sky's and a light breeze.

Rick, the reason I asked was, when my wife and I were traveling around the country a few years back, we went through the "panhandle" of Texas. We took a little jaunt to Tucumcari, NM from Liberal, KS. On the way we passed through some little towns in the panhandle such as Dalhart. From Tucumcari, we took 40 to Amarillo then south on 27 to Lubbock. From there to San Antone. But, as the story goes, we passed probably pretty close to where you are now. There's lot's of little towns through the panhandle. I asked someone why there were so many towns so close together. There response was "a horse rider would only go about 7 miles a day before they would stop for the night. And yes, it is pretty flat out yonder.

Dawson Bob, It's good to see you still have your sense of humor even though your a little under the weather. I've goosed a few girls too and I had the sore jaw to prove it too. LOL

Burly Bob, I mowed my yard yesterday as well. Mowing my yard is a love/hate affair. I like mowing my yard cause it's relaxing but it takes time away from my shop which I love.

Well I've said all I'm gonna say for today. Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you dust mites,

It's 69 out now, with plenty of sun, and plenty of wind..I lived here all my life till 1982 when I moved away, and the wind blew then, and the wind still blows that same way today….This country has some serious dirt storms, and it's awful to put up with..I don't miss that part one bit…This place is so ugly compared to the woods at home….It's hard to come down here just for a visit…Can't wait to leave this desilate country…..

Don….My outlaws live in a little town called Abernathy, about 20 miles North of Lubbock. Talking about Tucumcari, my m-i-l has a cousin who raises cattle, and butchers them for sale. That's where we get all our beef…Feeds them corn and maze on his ranch, and it's the best beef I've ever eaten…We usually get a half, and they get a half…..Good grubin'....And talking about Dalhart….Plenty of pheasants up that way….

Well, that's about it for now…I'm heading to Lubbock to go to Cabelas, Sam's, and then to a car wash to get the bugs off my ride….Then on to visit some of my old friends I went to school with and played music together..Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, all my plans for today just got put on the back shelf. There's this group of Willamette Valley (Portland, Salem) yuppies doing a big long bicycle ride around the wilds of Eastern Oregon. Well o their second day out they've been stopped on their route due to road closures from the fires. One of these yuppies is the wife's cousin.
Looks like I got a little trip this morning to save these brave urban type in their little spandex shorts from Mother Nature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It rained, briefly, in the middle of the night, but so far this morning all we've had is a drizzle. There's a good chance of rain through tomorrow morning, and we could get up to five-eighths of an inch. I looked at the weather map, and there's a pretty large system coming up the coast.

Bill, you were spot on. It's the remnants of a tropical storm working its way up the West coast of Baja.

Oh, and by the way, it's 82 degrees and cloudy here in San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. It's 79° now and headed to 81. This morning must have been about 60. Hotter for the next three days with some rain coming Friday. I have training with helicopters on Friday. I hope it doesn't rain. Working with national guard on hoisting patients.
I put some more rounds into my pizza box this morn. Did better. Man that's a fun pistol. My first automatic.


----------



## darinS

68 right now going to 69! 40% chance of rain, but at least we're cooling down.

Good shooting Bill. I'd try taking you on, but I would hate to be shown up (can't shoot a pistol worth a hoot).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

60 in WW with overcast skies. I thin it might sprinkle a little, just felt a couple drops. Supposed to get rain on Thursday. I hope not much, I have to dig up the water line to repair it. Leaking 3 gallons a minute ;-( The 45 years I spent electricianin' are making my hit a bit apprehensive about this diggin' stuff.

I see in the news they have horrific wild fire in CA!



> . There s this group of Willamette Valley (Portland, Salem) yuppies doing a big long bicycle ride around the wilds of Eastern Oregon. Well o their second day out they ve been stopped on their route due to road closures from the fires. One of these yuppies is the wife s cousin.
> Looks like I got a little trip this morning to save these brave urban type in their little spandex shorts from Mother Nature.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I sure hope they get that spandex off before it melts!! ;-)



> Good morning Boys and Girls, It s 66 out right now with sunny sky s. Forecast for today is 84 with more clear sky s and a light breeze.
> 
> There s lot s of little towns through the panhandle. I asked someone why there were so many towns so close together. There response was "a horse rider would only go about 7 miles a day before they would stop for the night. And yes, it is pretty flat out yonder.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Don, They are close, but no cigar. I have a different theory. My dad had saddle horses that could easily cover 60 or more miles a day. That does not rule out a horse power motive. I noticed in Iowa there were towns about the same spacing. The main attraction was the elevator. It would be quite inconvenient and cost prohibitive to haul the harvest more than 5 miles round trip with a team of horses. One of the problems with those big draft horses is you can't really trot them back with an empty wagon because they are so heavy it is hard on their ankles and other joints. That is why I think the spacing worked out the way it did. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it ;-))

That reminds me my grandpa said the wind blew so hard in Montana around Big Timber it blew shelled corn off the top of the load, good reason to leave!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it's noon o'clock here, and it's raining. Not the piddly drizzle that we had earlier, but real honest-to-gosh RAIN.

I just love it when it does that, although I won't have anything to complain about for awhile/


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It rained 0.38 in yesterday. That was all. Better then nothing, I suppose. Weather service is showing a possibility of a repeat performance next Tuesday. My fingers are crossed.

76 and mostly sunny here today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, so those rugged big city urban types didn't want to spend another night sleeping in the rain. I got to give them something for riding all that way with those itty, bitty, wedgy seats up their 4th point of contact. Seems kinda sadomasochistic to me. Better them than me.

Let me also mention that after adding the 1000 grit PSA sandpaper to my Leigh dovetail jig, the difference is nothing short of phenomenal. I think this is going to be a real solution to a lot of problems I've been having.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy!!!!!!! 62 @ noon in WW w/ scattered clouds. No sign of the pm rain yet ;-)

Bob, I'll put that in my notes, sandpaper solves everything baling wire or duct tape won't ;-)

Sleeping in the rain reminds me of my dad telling about trying to sleep wrapped in a saddle blanket under a pine tree when he was running pack strings in northern Idaho. Bet those people have high tech tents,sleeping bags and air mattresses ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. It was a good day. Morning was good for fishin. Afternoon was better for catchin.
Dad caught 11 and I caught 9, mostly rainbow trout and I think 2 browns.
It was about 83° with mostly sunny, except for the weird rain shower we had at noon for about 3 minutes.
Tomorrow should be 88 with a chance for rain.
I guess everybody was busy today.
Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, busy day. Got the loader back on the tractor. Moved some pavers out of the way and the gravel below and started digging for a water line leak. Nice day to work, not too hot ;-)

That catchin' is always a lot more fun than just fishin'.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Like some of you all, it was a busy day here in West Texas. Had to take my brother in law to get his eyes examined (he has diabetes and lost an eye to it), then went to order new glasses…Then went to eat Mexican food (yum yum), and then on to Gander Mountain and Cabales to pick up some things….Then on to Sams Club for some grocries, and finally home….We were both wore out, as he gets tired really easy, and starts feeling bad. So we both had to take a nap, then eat supper….Then more outlaws came for a while, and they just left a bit ago…So, it's been a full day….

Bill…..Good score on the fishing….Not a bad day on the water at all…Wish I could do that good….I guess I might could if I trout fished… I might try it one day….

Bob (WW)....I hate a leak, as I guess everyone does..Sounds like you got it located, and started construction on digging for it…Hope you get it fixed without a hitch….That sucks….

BurlyBob….Sounds like you have the dovetail jig problem whipped with the sandpaper…Would of never thought to fix a simple problem with something like that…

Oh, and it was 68 when we left, and got to 98, with dry, hot wind, partly cloudy, and no rain in sight.. Too dang hot to be out running around…Lubbock is too big a town for me anymore….I like small….no traffic…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Rick, You know what I think I'm going to do next with that PSA sandpaper? I've got a secondary fence on my chop saw. I've got it cut at 45 degrees for cutting picture frames. I fought pieces moving as I cut miters for those picture frames. It seems the blade actually pulls the piece in as I make the cut. I'm thinking I'm going to put a strip to the right and left of the bevel. I'm thinking I'll back it off by maybe inch from the bevel. I'll have to play with the distance. That 1000 grit PSA allows enough grip and doesn't hinder me moving the wood into position. What's kind of funny is that I bought that PSA for sharpening and found that the grit washed off with water. So I figured I was stuck with a bunch of useless sandpaper. Now I've found another way to put it to good use. Every once in a while I come up with a good idea!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

98 ain't too bad when it is dry and in the shade, but…........ ;-) Glad it ain't me ;-))

The leak locator gave me a location. One of the toughest he has ever had to find. Hope the location is good. It may be up to 16" under the edge of our RV slab and as deep as 3 or 4' ;-) I'm down about 2 ' and no mud yet. Too bad that would have only been a couple hours work when I was 30 ;-) Oh well, Last time I hauled hay with my grandpa, he was 86. He was milking 80 head 2x a day and irrigating an 80 acre farm when he passed away from a stroke. I guess this little hole is a small project compared to that ~~<\/}{\/>~~


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, That just sounds like no fun at all. Keep at but don't over do it. If it's been leaking a few days a couple more won't matter that much. Wish you all the best.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

it is 3 gallons a minute. I turned it off and then back on when we need water. A PIA, but sort of like camping in the RV as my wife put it ;-) After 45 years in the trade, I know I heal too slow to over do it these days ;-( The dr says to get some exercise so I may as well accomplish something while I get it.

That reminds me of one of the kids in high school that was skin and bones. The coach told him he shouild lift some weights to build himself up for football. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a hay stack over a few feet. If that wasn't enough, put it back where it was. ;-)) ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

The joke was great Bob, but the water problem don't even sound like fun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 64 heading to 83 today with an abundance of blue sky's.

Well, I had to go to the doctor yesterday. Again, when we go, its for the WHOLE day. Anyway, I had an EMG test on my nervous system. I think I flunked. My doc said it looks like I need back surgery and soon. My muscle is deteriorating in my right thigh from the nerve damage. That's gonna get a little ticklish. This is what caused me to go to the hospital last fall in the fist place , but then they didn't find the problem, they guessed at it and guessed wrong. So all this time I've been in pain trying to suck it up.

WWBob, thanks for the history lesson concerning how the west was built. It actually sounds pretty good about the grain wagons. It's interesting when you think of how these towns sprung up back then and how quickly they vanished into ghost towns.

Burly Bob, thanks for the morning laugh about the yuppies and their spandex pants. I have a nephew who lives in the burbs of Chicago and I call him a yuppie all the time. He keeps telling me he's not a yuppie, but he fits the mold pretty close. Oh, and I used sandpaper on my picture frame jig, to keep the material from slipping years ago. I never thought about it until you mentioned it. I don't use that jig very much any more, but when I did, it worked great.

FF Bill, You got me hungry for fish now that I've heard you talking about it. I often wondered about fishing in Canada on some remote lake catching our morning breakfast and frying it up in a pan. It just sounds good doesn't it?

Dawson Bob, your rain dance finally worked. I'm glad it's raining, as probably everyone in your region is happy too. You guys need the rain.

Rick, I just went on line to look at pictures of Abernathy. That area still looks the same. Does it ever get green there? It looks so flat, dry and desolate there. I remember when I was driving through there, you could almost see for several miles. And Tucumcari was looking like it was a ghost town. Many of the stores were empty. Looks like the expressway killed Route 66 and the town.

Well, guys and gals, it's time to head outside and do something. My wife left me for the grocery store and will be gone for the day. I got to make it look like I've done something. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hounds,

It's starting out to be another nice, dry day here in Texas…It was 76 eariler, and headed to ? A few clouds, but mostly sunny, with 28% humidity….I really like that low humidity, but it sure is dry down here….

Don….I would think that Abernathy hasn't changed much…It's a population of around 2,800 people, and most of them are Mexicans…Hardly ever gets green around here, with rainfall only about 8-10 inches a year (like dawsonBob's rainfall in California)..It's purdy ugly…..And it is hot, dry, flat, and desolate country…I'm always ready to head back to the mountains after a while…Even with the high humidity there, I'll still take it over this place anyday…

Well…...we're heading back into town to run around some more, and eat dinner when it's time, so I'll check you guys later….Be good, and stay out of trouble…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

81 and sunny in San Diego today.

It's official: I made it to 70. Buddy's taking me to chow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

60 with intermittent sprinkles in WW today.

Don, Fortunately they found the problem. Good luck with the surgery and the end of chronic pain.

Bob ~ SD ~ Never turn down a free lunch, that is the only thing worse than looking a gift horse in the mouth ;-) Congrats on conversion to your 7th decade!

Rick, Keep cool. It will be over before you know it ;-)

Bob ~Baker City ~, the whole class burst into laughter when Steve reported what his dad told him ;-)

I turned ob the water to showers and dishes this AM. The leak found its way up to the middle of the hoe I dug yesterday ~~<\/}{\/>~~


----------



## darinS

> The coach told him he shouild lift some weights to build himself up for football. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a hay stack over a few feet. If that wasn t enough, put it back where it was. ;-)) ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's not how everyone lifts??? Went to school with many that lifted weights like that, including myself. (Dis)Advantage to growing up in a rural community?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon to ya fellas. We tested about 3,000 feet of fire hose this morning. Fun fun.
Don, nothing better than catching fish on a remote Ontario lake and frying it up for dinner. I've been going to Canada for over 25 years and doing that. I also used to work summers in Minnesota in the boundary waters canoe area. I also did several week long canoe trips in quetico park in Ontario. That is a good time.
Bob I hope you find that leak.
Don, hopefully they will get you all fixed up now that they know what's wrong.
Tomorrow I have training with FEMA task force hoisting litters up to hovering Lakota helicopters overhead off the roof of a building. Should be fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sooo I went out to the shop this morning with good intentions of getting things done. I puttered around and added PSA sandpaper to my dovetail jig. I received a vision in a moment of clarity last night. I also added some to my chopsaw fence. So I'm just about ready to fire up my router and get after getting this drawer project done. I had just set it down on the jig when an old friend walked in the shop. I worked with him at the prison for several years. That pretty much put and end to my day. We spent the next few hours visiting and talking about the nonsense that's still going on at the prison. I told him that after I retired, maybe 6 months later or so, I'd began to wonder if I should have stuck it out for another year or two more? I looked at him and said, " Yeah, Naawww"! He asked as he left what I had in mind, "Well, I'm thinking about a ham sandwich and finishing that work, maybe" The ham sandwich was okay, the can wait till tomorrow. It really sucks being retired. Think I'll grab me a beer. See ya'll later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Noticed I need to do a better job of proof reading!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

It was a warm morning when I arose at 7:00…It was 80 out, with partly cloudy skys, and will be another hot one today, it looks like…30% humidity, no rain, and ugly….We're prolly gonna pull out of here about Sunday morning and make that long 728 mile trek back to the mountains… I'm ready to get home…I can put up with these outlaws for only so long, then goodbye….Not much planned for today…just more visiting of more kin…I need solitude…..

Bob (WW).....How's the repair coming along on the leak.? Sounds like you got it located, and well under way to fixing it….Sorry leaks cause such a mess….

Don….Sorry to hear you're gonna have to have back surgery….I can tell you it ain't no fun…Done it twice, and still need another one, but I'm tired of being cut on, so I'll "el paso" on it for as long as I can….

dawsonBob….Hope you had some good chow with your friend yesterday…Nothing like gettin a free meal, unless you had to pay…lol..

I better get off of here, as the outlaws just called, and on their way….I'll check you all later….Bye..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy with a possible chance of rain today and tomorrow. They're saying we could be having some strong storms move through the area tonight. Grrrrr! Anyway, it's a bit breezy out with temps at 67 with a forecast of 72 for the high today.

Happy Birthday Dawson Bob. I hope you had a great day. Can you remember when you were about 20-30 years old, you would think 70 was ancient. I can, but now I look back to see how wrong I was. 70 is still very young yet! Again, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many more.

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to the back surgery thing. I've heard nothing but bad things about those surgery's. Once they start hacking on you, they can't quit. You have to keep getting them.

Well, I posted my Woodtek Mortiser on Craig's List the other day and got a bite right off the bat. But, I've had a no show so far. I guess he didn't want it that bad. I get impatient sometimes when doing these things. It makes me nervous too. I've heard horror stories about Craig's List. I was selling a ring once on CL and I had some guy from the middle east wanting to by my ring. Yea right!!

Rick, I know what you mean when you're ready to go home. It's tough hanging out at someone else's place with nothing to do. You don't have your shop to hang out in or your porch to have coffee on. It gets old after a while.

FF Bill, I remember having to test hose. Gawd, I hated that! When you're a rookie, you get the job of packing that crap on the hose bed. Once when I was testing hose under pressure, I had a coupling come loose on me and caught me in the ankle. Man, does that hurt. Then you have to try to sneak up and wrestle the coupling so no one else gets hurt. I just hated the job. Pumping out hydrants is another crappy job too!

Well, I'm getting out of here for now. Everybody have a nice day an stay safe.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Hello, weather-bugs! 70 and light rain in Kansas City this morning. Looks like it may keep on for an hour or so. This is good weather for me to take a look at project plans and figure out what's next. The weekend forecast looks fantastic! Clear and cool, just right for digging post holes (uggh).


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Thanks for the good wishes. I did get a good meal (rib-eye steak) out of it.

82 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## darinS

hey all, 61 going to 68 with 0% chance of rain. Only 40% humidity here also.

Get to spend the weekend helping the better half sign up kids for tutoring. Superheroes (Wonder Woman and Spider man) will be reading books to kids, along with games and other such fun.


----------



## Grumpymike

BurlyBob … Your the only guy that ever does that ….

A nice cool 97° at noon here today, a good day to get some outside work done. 
Yep just another clear and sunny day in the desert. ... We did have a cloudy day last week.
Now it's time to cool off in the shop and finish up the entertainment center towers I been working on for SWMBO.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mid 60s in WW with sun breaks. That is all we are supposed to get today, might get a couple more, close to 70 since we have par this early, 1 PM.

I found the pipe ;-) Right in the area he said it would be. He said 3 - 3.5 feet deep, it is 40" ;-) I am amazed.

Just need to get the hole big enough to get down there and work on it. Just doing little spurts to keep the old bod happy ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

OK Gang, I finished those drawers, Rabbeted half blind dovetails on a Leigh dovetail jig. They aren't perfect by any means but they are done. My totally unique and amazing idea of using PSA sandpaper all over that jig did exactly what I thought and prayed it would. I'm going to post all the photos on a Forum for others to see and maybe it will benefit others. I'm pretty certain that had I planned on these drawers from the outset and done some serious design work I would not have experienced all the issues I did. Like I mentioned this whole counter/workbench evolved over a period of months. I started doing one thing and added another and another and another. I never really sat back across the garage, studied the space and considered the possibilities or variations of what I could do. Note to self: stop, look and think before you jump! Question to you much wiser LJ's should I do this as a forum or blog? Never done a blog before. Seemed to yuppie for a *********************************** like me.
Also, something for ya'll to consider. I put a couple of strips of that PSA on the back fence of my chopsaw. WHEW, what a difference! The only draw back for me is that I have to use a Wixey protractor to accurately set my saw for any angle. My Chop saw is a Makita 12" sliding compound miter saw. It was their first year for this saw. Apparently they hadn't worked out all the bugs. The set stops for precise angles are anything but accurate. Extremely sloppy to say the least. I wrote Makita and they offered to correct the problem for around $175. Well, my MaMa, didn't raise a genius nor did she raise a fool. That Wixey cost me somewhere around $50. Time consuming, Yeah, but a good alternative. Damn straight!

Bob you hang in there.

Don, Best of luck with your back surgery.


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh ya, this is the weather report forum… We actually turn on the gas fireplace yesterday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I found some stuff called FiberFix. Supposed to be 100x stronger than duct tape. It comes in 3 widths, 1", 2", & 4". They recommend the 4" for pipe repair. It is suppose to cure in 15 minutes, but since I have 100# pressure on it, I'm letting it cure over night ;-)

Since the PVC is 40 years old and at the end of its useful life, I will replace it even if the repair holds, just not in full blown emergency mode ;-) The shut off valve for the house is under a concrete sidewalk and butts up against the concrete RV pad. I'll go around the RV pad, but I'm still gonna have to break up about 5 feet of the side walk ;-( It is at least 3 feet deep. Since I can't hang by my toes and work in a small hole upside down like a bat, its gonna be a big hole, no poking a little on for access ;-( Oh well, it will keep me from getting too out of shape for a while ;-)

Glad you got the jigs working and drawers done Bob. Your "raise no fool" Mikita storyt reminds me of Honda and updating the GPS system in the Crosstour. They charge more for the annual updates than Garmin gets for a GPS with lifetime updates! Come on!! Give me a break! I like the way Garmin works better to boot ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's dark out and about 75°. Supposed to have a high of 73 tomorrow. Thank you, thank you.
Training went just ok today. I got gypped out of training with the helicopters. They were low on fuel so had to leave early.
Don, we used to test with the fire pump, but as you know that can be dangerous. Now we use an electric pump that only flows like 1 gpm, but can go up to 400 psi. You fill the hose from a hydrant and then switch over to the pump.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 56 and rainy out right now. Going to climb to 65 later today with more rain.

I played out in the shop all day yesterday enjoying the sawdust. I've been working on a plant table for my neighbor. I think I mentioned it before. She wants this pine stained dark like walnut, yuk!

Hey FF Bill, I seen that there is a Fire Chief job open in West Branson in Southern Stone County Fire Protection District. You better jump on it. I would have liked having one of those hose testers but, when I had my accident, it was when I was a rookie back in 78. We were using our old pumper. We would stretch the whole load out on the road. Of course when you lay hose, it's always in a straight line until you charge it, then it takes up the whole road. You have to walk the whole line checking the couplings to see if they are tight. That's when I got dinged. Anyway, it would have been nice using one of those new fangled machines back then.

I guess Rick must be on his way home or he would have talked to us this morning. Anyway, welcome aboard *Chris from Kansas*. I hope you enjoy your stay here with all these weather watchers.

It's getting late, so I'm heading out the door. Say safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fire chief job eh? There was a time when I thought that's what I wanted. Now I just want to put in the rest of my time and retire so I can do woodworking and maybe work at my wife's office. I used to look at the back of firehouse and fire chief magazine and see all the chief jobs around the country. I always wanted to live out west.

It's wonderful out, a big change from yesterday. It's 66 now and headed for 72. No rain. Gonna go apple picking later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

Got up to much cooler temps this morning, as it was 65, mostly cloudy, and 30% humidity…With this front coming in, the high here will be around 76-78…Had some thunder, lightening, and a little rain last night…for about 30 minutes, then it was gone….That's Texas for you….

Glad to hear everyone is doing good, and getting chores and things done…..Sometimes you just have to take the time out to getter' done'.....Not much going on here…mainly visiting with the outlaws still, but that'll all be over tomorrow….All my wife's kin, and I just sit around swapping thumbs and listening mostly…I'm ready to leave..

Don….I'm still here, but hitting the road early in the morning heading back to the mountains…After 728 miles, I'll be there….Back to normal..lol….I miss my shop…

Not a lot of news to pass on now, so I'll say adios for now…Happy trails to you all, and I'll check in about Monday after some much needed rest…Oh…and today is my m-i-l's birthday, so we're gonna grill out hambergers, dogs, and knockwerst…This will be a surprize….She turned 81…I told here she was past antique, and is now a fossil…..One time she gave me a gift certifacte for "One free visit to see Dr. Kavorikan"...She said use it wisely…I never did, but got it hanging in my shop in a frame for all to see…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Not much happening around here. 86 and mostly sunny is the order of the day here in San Diego. Chance of rain tomorrow night through Wednesday morning. As usual, I'll believe it when I see it.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## sras

Just got back from a week in Kauai. Lows at 80, highs at 85. Storms caused 2 hr delay getting there, light rain 2 days, showers 2 other days.

Tsunami watch down graded to tsunami advisory Wed night.

Back home - high of 77 today. Clouding up tomorrow…


----------



## oldnovice

Nice in San Jose, clear skies and today will top out at about 90°.

At least some of the fires are now being contained and there is less ash in the air. Even though we are miles from the actual fires you can see little white flecks on cars. I don't know how many houses were burned as the numbers are not all in as yet and there have been some fatalities. However, we were very thankful for the rain that helped out the firefighters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright overcast and 69 in WW. They are calling for 71.

The magic tape is pretty good, but no cigar. Good news and bad. Still dripping, but hasn't moved the meter in an hour. Guess I'll dig a bigger hole so I can get a splice in there with a short piece of new pipe.

Bill, your hose test pump reminds me of testing 2 or 3,000 amp bus duct. I'd have the guys hook a 20 amp 120 volt circuit to it before we energized it for the first time. Some would wonder why? I'd tell if the 20 amp breaker blows, it ain't no big deal. We will have big deal on our hands if there is a short before a 3000 amp fuse on 480 v blows ;-(( Always a good idea to minimize the collateral damages when you have the opportunity ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I'm finally going to say it, I'm Done! I finally finished that last drawer with rabbeted half blind dove tails.
It's far from perfect but it's for a garage. It doesn't have to perfect. A few coats of varnish and the garage/shop for all intents and purposes is finished! Whew, am I glad it's over.

Weather report: sunny, warm and a beautiful day.

My best to all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a light breeze and 46 out. Fall is just around the corner. High today will be around 76. I like the light breeze part, now I can get some finish work done.

Congratulations Burly Bob on not only getting just one top three award but, getting *two*! Wow! Great Job Bob. Your other projects you submitted look pretty good too.

FF Bill, I didn't know if you were looking for a Chief job of not. I was just messing with you. I get these updates from the international Chiefs Assoc. for Chiefs Positions. I'm not interested as much anymore but, it still tugs at me from time to time.

Well, I don't have much so I'll just say, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was about 49° when I got up and is supposed to be 74 later.
I agree Don. Fall is coming and that's good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

We're looking at 93 today; hot for San Diego. Then again, September is often our hottest month.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

68, sunny, with scattered clouds in WW. Looking for 70 with 75% chance of .12" of rain this afternoon. Will it or won't it? That is the question.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 51 and sunshine in northern Michigan. Forecast for today is more sunshine and 72. The forecast for the rest of the week is sunshine and mid 70's. *Perfect!*

I was able to get a coat or two on my projects yesterday. The weather was nice with calm winds. I have to apply my lacquer in the open air cause I don't have a paint booth. So, for large projects, I have to wait until it's nice to finish my projects. Small one's I can do inside.










Well, it's time to get outside and get busy with finishing another project. This one I'll do inside. I have to tell you guys something about glue. I've always been a Titebond glue user. I swear by it. But, my wife bought me some Elmer's Wood Glue recently and I used it on one of my latest projects. I'm not sure what happened, but the glue didn't hold. I applied it twice and still it didn't hold. I dug my old bottle of titebond out and used it on my project a third time. Let's see if it's the charm.

Well, I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Good morning! Looks like a stretch of boring weather for Kansas City. The good news about that is that is isn't going to be too hot, too cold, too windy, or too wet. Highs in the 80's, lows in the 60's. San Diego weather on the prairie! Next shot at anything interesting is guesstimated for mid-week next week.


----------



## oldnovice

New high temperatures in the bay area. Gilroy had 104° yesterday and we had 101° in San Jose. 
Going to cool off by Wednesday by 15° to 20°.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful morning here in Eastern Oregon. 49 headed to 74, blue skies, the fires are winding down and all the big summer projects are done. Time to finish a few hose half done projects laying around the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you woodheads,

It was 60 when I arose late this morning, and now it's 70, with clear blue skys, no wind, and low humidity…so far….It is supposed to get up to 83 today for a high….It might make it, and looking like it soo far…..

Well….I don't have a lot of news to tell ya'll, as you all prolly know, I've been gone to Texas all last week….Like I stated before, just visiting with the outlaws, and eating too good….We left yesterday morning around 8:00, and after driving 12 hours straight, got home around 9:00 p.m. last night…Stopped and ate supper before coming on in…After a good shower, unpacking the Suburban, and stretching out a bit, we hit the rack….I was about dead…I feel like someone dug me up this morning…!! I hate traveling….I'm glad to be home…I missed my shop, as I need to get going on a couple of projects for folks…That'll be after I get rested up…Pick up the mail, resume delivery, and start all over again…

Good to read you guys are keeping the weather report going…Sounds like nice days ahead for us all…Finally.

Don…..Good looking projects…What exactly are they.? Shelves of some sort? I'm not real sure…Expiring minds need to know..

BurlyBob….Congrats on making the Top 3 again….Good weather out your way, too…

dawsonBob….Sure hope you're feeling up to snuff….I've got a feeling you've been down a little, but I may be way off base…..

Bob (WW), Chris, oldnovice…..Glad you guys are still kicking, and good to hear from ya'll in your neck of the woods….

Well…..I better head to the bank and post, and get back in the groove…glad to be home….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Rick, you're right, I have been a little less than optimum, but I'm coming back.

CB_Cohick/Chris. Welcome aboard if I didn't say it earlier. You're close, but San Diego's weather today actually is…

86 and overcast here in San Diego today. They say that there's a chance of rain today. We'll see. Certainly for tomorrow though; there's a big tropical depression blowing in that should bring some rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I was amazed they gave those sawhorses and that dust filter a top 3. Must have been a slow day. Just got out the shop. Started the day with a little varnishing and ending the day have reworked my 50 year old bandsaw.
I've finally got the blade running where it's suppose to travel on the tires. I had to pull all the adjuster for the cooling blocks and thrust bearing. Some threads had been smash by set screws. Had to reset the top wheel as the shaft had worked it's way out of the doohickey that adjusts the angle of the blade. Finally after 5 hours of tinkering that old Atlas band saw is working better than it ever has. What a relief! Now I get to buy another blade to replace this one as it's jumped the wheels so many time riding on the insides of the metal covers. But hey that's small potatoes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good evening sawdust junkies, 65 and sunny in WW today. More of the same for a few days ;-)

Bob, what do you make with that jig on your saw horse? Is it to cut the angles on the ends of rafters?

Good to hear you are home safe and sound Rick. 12 hours is enough driving for me too. I get TB! Not for a day, for a week!

~~<\/}{\/>~~ That's the way it was in WW on the eve of the last day of summer 2015. ~~<\/}{\/>~~


----------



## Cricket

I am so beyond ready for cooler temperatures.

Please tell me it won't be long….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, Your exatly right. I bought a 12" square piece of Plexiglas and use that as a router base for just this purpose. The standard base is to small for this jig. I guess I should have explained it better in that project.

As always friends, be well and have a good night.


----------



## dawsonbob

It won't be long now, Cricket.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am so beyond ready for cooler temperatures.
> 
> Please tell me it won t be long….
> 
> - Cricket


It won't be, but it will be dark at 6 PM shortly ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Sunny and 55 with a forecast of 76 today. It's supposed to be this nice all week long. My wife and I are taking a ride to the west coast this weekend to see some friends. West coast as in West Michigan, near Traverse City, LOL. We're gonna spread the word about LJ over there.

Rick, glad you made it home in one piece. I know those drives can be exhausting even if you're just riding. The wife and I used to drive from Michigan to Chattanooga, TN once in a while. What a long trip that is. But, your's is a bit further. Normal is the word for the day as in "back to normal".

Oh yeah, by the way, the project I was showing is Calendar Frames for the kids Christmas presents this year. There are 8 all together. I'll show a picture of them when they re finished. The picture was just to show how I do the finishing outdoors. The sun helps bake the finish on the projects.

Cricket, the weather will change in about 12 weeks. Sorry!

Well, I'm out the door, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Redoak49

Absolutely incredible weather in NW Indiana and supposed to be all week with cool nights in the lower 50s and highs around 80. The skies are clear and beautiful blue. The nights are clear with bright stars.

There are times when I complain about the weather but this time I will celebrate. Just go outside and smile….the bad weather with cold and snow will be here soon enough. This is my favorite time of year and the Autumnal Equinox is tomorrow.

It just does not get much better.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Good morning, all. Clear skies and 69 here in the Flatlands this morning, headed to 84 this afternoon. It is really perfect, that's about all I can say. First day of Autumn means it is time to treat the sewer line for tree roots. Also today I am going to try to post pictures of the router table build I finished last Spring. It has been a busy summer, lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just let the dog in…You can absolutely smell Fall in the air. It's gonna be another beautiful day here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and doll,
I had to get things back in order this morning…I went down to the post and picked up the collected mail, and resumed delivery. My wife bought a new hair dryer chair, and shampoo chair for her shop while we were there, so we took them to her shop this morning and got them all set up and ready to blow dry them old ladies' hair…When the dew finally drys on my weeds, I've got to cut them. Need to take the Suburban to the car wash, and get rid of all the bugs, and make an appointment to get the oil, filter, and grease job done on it…I might get caught up yet..

It was 59 and cool eariler this morning…Now it's sunny,72, plenty of sun, and no wind. I like this low humidity, too…. The high will be 84, and still plenty of sun…No rain in the forecast as of yet….

dawsonBob….Glad to hear you're coming around on your health…Take it easy, and don't overdo.

BurlyBob….Nothing like having an old machine and putting it back in good working condition…Back 50 years ago, it was made with pride and good parts..Not like today's junk….I too have a couple of old antiques that still do their jobs.

Bob (WW).....Thanks for the well wishes…It's good to be home…A long trip is a killer on an old guy..lol..

Cricket….Hang in there….It's coming….It's just over the horizon.You'll be cooler in no time…But then I know how Texas weather is, too…..

Don….Yep…them long trips get longer and longer the older I get. Thanks for the explanation on the calendar frames. I'm not sure I understand the concept of how they work, so expiring minds need to know…A picture will help…

Redoak…..Sounds like a good fall pattern is shaping up in your neck of the woods…I know it works in Ohio.

Chris…..Thanks for the Kansas report in your neck of the woods….Now we have a Jayhawker on the weather forum….You'll fit right in with all us Southern **************************************** and Yankees….Glad to have you on board…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning from WW, 52 and sunny at 10 AM. Going to be another wonderful day in WW going to about 70. I do believe if God were to make a perfect place, He would make it just like WW ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

82 and sunny here in San Diego today. As usual, the predicted rain never came. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. No rain.

Like all of you, I'm waiting for fall to arrive… but I don't know why. As one of our weathermen used to say about the seasons in San Diego, "Fall comes in winter, winter comes in spring, spring comes in summer, and winter not at all."


----------



## Cricket

At least it isn't triple digits…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all. Been busy the last few days. Worked on hanging ceiling in my shop on Sunday. Went to the zoo all day yesterday as the boys and Cindy had the day off. Finished hanging ceiling today and then put a gable vent in. I used 1/2" polyiso for the ceiling. It added some r value and holds up my fiberglass that was sagging.

It's been great weather with lows around 50 and highs around 80. No rain in sight and temps should be the same for a week or so.

Headed to New Orleans for a few days tomorrow. Cindy has a conference and I'm tagging along for free.


----------



## BurlyBob

It would have been a beautiful day. I got a couple of my WWII plaques done, showed them off to friends and frankly, pooped out. I guess waking up at the butt crack of 0230, tossing and turning till my wife's alarm went off at 0630 is not conducive to a good nights sleep. I haven't seen one of those in close to a month. Needless to say I burned out early and joyfully experience an attack of "Intestinal Jihad" as my daughter now calls it. Yeah, it sucks getting old! The cleansing I experienced has done wonders for my weight management program. My macho ego…not so much. Hope you all have a better evening than I'm looking forward to!!!

My best from the oval office.

Burly Bob


----------



## CB_Cohick

> "Intestinal Jihad"
> 
> - BurlyBob


I will remember that one, and use it! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful sunny day here in Northern Michigan with temps at 57 and climbing to 78. Who could ask for better? I'm with Redoak that the weather is certainly beautiful in the northern parts of the country. But, I have to disagree about fall being my favorite time of the year. I know what's next and it's called cccold weather!

Congratulations CB Chris on getting a "Top 3" award. Nice looking router table. It should serve you well.

Well, not much more to report other than I worked in the yard yesterday and finished a project and delivered it to my neighbor. Wasn't much to look at (the project), but she liked it just the same. The glue problem I was having concerning using Elmer's wood glue versus Titebond wood glue. The Elmer's kept loosing it's bond so I switched to Titebond and it worked superbly. I'm sure Elmer's wood glue has it's place, but not in my shop.

I've got to get another cup of joe in me before I start the day, then outside I go, so Adios and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood junkies,

It was 60 when I arose to consume large quanties of java before starting something….It's 64 now, with lots of sun, no clouds, and headed to 84…No rain in sight for awhile…..I'm having a serious back attack this morning, so my day may be questionable as to what I get done….

Chris…..Yep….Congrats on making the Top 3…An honorary title, with no compensation….Keep up the good work.

Bill…...You and the wife have a safe trip down to Louseyanna. Are you driving or flying? Be careful down there…lots of ********************************************* on the loose…lol.

BurlyBob…I think we've all experienced what you went through with a restless night at one time or another..Having the "quick step" ain't no fun….That was funny what your daughter called it…It's known by other names, but that one might take the cake….

Don….Sounds like you have the day all planned out to get things done around your place….I'm starting a new project this morning, if my old back don't give out on me….Before I left for Texas, I built a couple of circle cutting jigs for my routers…one to fit a 6" base, and the other for a 7" base….I'm starting a circle cutter for the bandsaw for the same purpose….That gives me a couple of different options…

Have a good day you all, and I'm off to the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are flying southwest Rick. Flying down this morning and coming home Friday afternoon. Quick trip.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

86 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## darinS

South central MT is 70 right now and possibly climbing to 81. Looks like it's supposed to get to 91 no Friday (yuck) and then cool back down. Such is fall in Big Sky Country.

Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

62 & sunny @ noon in WW. I may have to rethink the WW acronym if this keeps up! My favorite time of year is Indian Summer; sometimes we get it and some times we don't ;-) If we miss it, my default is Green Up.

"Intestinal Jihad" ;-)) She came up with a classic Bob ;-)

Ya'll have fun today. I'm down to a final little drip on the water service leak. Did I say I hate plumbing? Do I even need to say I hate plumbing? Doesn't everyone hate plumbing? Including plumbers?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening ya'll,

darinS,

Sounds like good weather shaping up in your neck of the woods….I think we are all about to see a turn around.

Bob (WW),

The only ones that like plumbing are plumbers…That's why they are plumbers….When I do plumbing, I get plum wore out….It begs the question: Why do plumbers plumb, and why do mechanics get boogered-up hands?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I don't think plumbers like plumbing either. I always wondered why plumbers got paid better than electricians. Stands to reason nobody would do it so they kept raising the price until some couldn't refuse the money so they started plumbing. Good thing too, who wants to carry water several miles in and sewage several miles back out?


----------



## Bonka

A 0654 hrs. We had 1.20 in of rain in no time last night. 9.80 in for the month. It is +69d with 95% humidity.
I am eagerly anticipating fall. Fall, spring and winter are the best seasons. I have been here in NE Fl. for over 35 years and the summers still kill me. I whish I could spent the summers in the Black Hills or in the Fair Haven, NY area.
Orange Park, FL


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 54 and foggy out with a forecast of 75 today in Northern Michigan. Gonna be another nice day. Yesterday was nice but, I had to force myself to work around the house. I wasn't feeling up to par. I mowed the lawn and did some other yard work. Gotta get ready for fall. Today is garden day. Gotta pull the plants and till up the garden. Hopefully, next year's garden will be better.

Nothing much more to report other than what's been said. Y'all keep your heads down and stay safe.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from Nawlins. It was a bit hot yesterday, but with a nice cool breeze. Kind of weird. Today it's a bit cooler. High of 88° with a slight chance of rain. I'm wearing hearing aids as a part of the seminar to give us an idea of what it's like to be our customer. It's interesting, but useful.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and germs,

Another nice day shaping up here in the mountains..As I sat in the sunroom and pondered life, along with a very large cup of java, I watched the sun come up over the tall oak trees that surround my property….It's a purdy sight as the sunlight bounches off the glistening dew on the grass….Then I realize I need to cut my weeds again…Ugg..
It was 60 early on, with plenty of sunshine and no clouds….and no wind to speak of …84 for a high..no rain…

Not a lot of news to pass along this a.m., so I'm heading up to Missouri for about an hour or so, then coming back and hitting the shop…I'm putting the final touches on my jig project, so it shouldn't take much longer….
The weather is gonna change, hopefully for the better, so you guys and gal keep sending them reports in, and we'll watch the numbers go down for the lows and highs…It's coming…I'm already starting to prepare…..


----------



## Mahdeew

I went from mowing my lawn 3X a week to not needing to mow it for an entire month so far. We planted our fall garden 2-1/2 weeks ago and thank goodness we collect 3000 gallon of rainwater for "rainy days" like this. The kale, spinach and beets are doing very well. Will be digging up the sweet potatoes after the first frost. Most of the tobacco has been harvested. 85 and sunny today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

86 and sunny in San Diego today. No rain in sight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Honestly Rick, I'd rather bend over the couch arm and get the belt than do plumbing !! I've done it but hated very minute doing it.

Also it's going to take me a little while to get use to your new face(?).

Another great day here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 @ 10:30 and sunny in WW heading to mid 70s ;-) Looking more and more like my favorite season; Indian Summer ;-)

You are lucky to be able to go to another state in an hour Rick. I takes me at least 1/2 day to get out of here.

Speaking of gardens, What ever happened to tomato's flavor. Has it been bred out just like Red Delicious apples in favor of color and market appeal? The reason I ask is I got one form the neighbor's garden, vine ripened, but no flavor ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, the patch is still dripping ;-( Going to replace it today with a new patch.


----------



## Mahdeew

TopamaxSurvivor,
We grow and maintain our own seeds. The taste is unbelievable compared to the store bought stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's me again, Margaret,

mrjinx007,

That sounds just like the kind of garden I like….Greens, beets, and taters…Not sure what kale is, but I 'll bet it eats good….That's what I need to grow is "backy", since I smoke cigs….I still have one of the original "roll your own" machines that belonged to my dad…Grandpa just used the "makins"...tobacky in a little bag w/ a draw string, and papers…The cig roller was much faster….

dawsonBob….You still sound sluggish…Like you're not up to snuff….I sure hope you are…

BurlyBob…..I'm with you on the plumbing….I think I would rather have an ass whooping, too….And my avitar….that's a face only a mother could love…!!!

Bob (WW)....Hate to hear you've still got a drip…Figured you had that whooped by now….And on going to Missouri….it only takes me about 15-20 minutes to get there, and the same to get back, unless I run into some guy hauling hay on a flatbed, since it's two lanes, or a guy driving a tractor pulling a deep-breaking plow rig.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Weather on the prairie remains dull, lows in the 60s highs in the 80s. The long range forecast suggests a change next weekend. More interestingly, IT'S BAG SALE DAY AT WOODCRAFT! I went over earlier this week and got my game plan together for a bag. Circle jig for my router and a dovetail saw are the stars of that show. I can't wait.


----------



## Mahdeew

Rick, Kale is like rape, but you may not know what that is either. Between the kale and spinach, we will have fresh greens right out of the garden until March or so.


----------



## Mahdeew

Kale:









Rape:


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

I almost forgot to give my weather report this morning, as I had to hit the shop eariler to get on my latest escape.
Not a lot of change here in the Ozark Mountains..Pretty much more of the same…The low was 64, with lots of sun, no wind, and low humidity….High will be around 85….Fall ain't here yet, but not long now, I think…I'm starting to gather up some kindling for the fireplace this winter…I have plenty of dead, fallen limbs around my property that are good and dry, and will burn nicely, and get a good fire started…I also burn shop scraps (no pine). I still can't get on the lake to catch some bass, as the water is still too high, and most of the launch ramps are closed….I'm starting to have withdrawels, and I need a good "fix" to keep my sanity….Thank goodness for my shop.

Chris…...Sounds like you have a good game plan for the sale at Woodcraft….We don't have stores like that here where I live…No Rocklers, Woodcraft, Harbor Freights…Nothing…I have to order anything I need….I made my own circle cutting jigs for the router and bandsaw…I like making jigs and fixtures..

mrjinx007…..Thanks for the pictures of the greens….I know what they are now…I like any kind of greens…collards, turnip, spinach, etc. They set well with some red beans, cornbread, taters, and some hamhock thrown in the beans for flavor. We too always had a big garden on the farm. Nothing like home grown…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Still in The Big Easy for a few more hours. Ready to go home to cooker and drier air. Had an awesome night last night with our own personal parade where police closed streets complete with local marching band. Lead us right to our restaurant for dinner.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I feel your pain trying to solve the leak. I've tried to fix a leaking faucet a couple of times. Ended up calling a plumber. I hate Plumbing, period. Hope you get it solved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, that's cooler air. The cooker air is here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

88 and sunny in San Diego today.

I hate plumbing, too.


----------



## Mahdeew

I am in the middle of plumbing a coffee table. Almost cut the PVC too short but managed to have enough to plug both ends. Now, I have to figure out the volume ratio; that I hate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A 52 degree gray day in WW today, then back to sunny, partly cloudy 70s for another week ;-)

Myjinx, If I were going to do any gardening I would do the same. Seed is too expensive these days. I remember when they were sold by the package instead of per each! Plus, you get a natural plant with real flavor. We only get about 1 year in 15 that I can get a vine ripe tomato. We seem to have a cool micro-climate that doesn't stay warm enough to set fruit until a few days in late July or early August, then it is iffy.

I am leakless in Seattle!! ;-) ~~ ;-)) ~~ ;-)) The drips were minimal after the 3 gal a minute was fixed, just a few drop now and again, not enough to worry about water being wasted, but underground lines have to be sealed to prevent contamination.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Rick, I hear you about making jigs and fixtures. I pretty much enjoy making/fixing just about anything, unless it is my truck ;-) I made a box-joint jig for my table saw a while back that works pretty well if I do say so myself. However, sometimes I feel pressured to get things done. It is probably self-imposed pressure for the most part, and wife-imposed for the other part. My son-in-law was over last night feeding me project ideas from pallet wood. I told him there was no shortage of projects on my list, and we could put some of the pallet ideas at the bottom. I might get to them around 2027 or so. Anyway, my oldest daughter (not the one married to SIL) came up with an idea for me the other day to make a litter box enclosure out of an old cabinet. Something like this:










Those are going for the tidy sum of ~$360 on Etsy. So, I got a used cabinet for $30 from Restore and figured I could cut some circles for pretty cheap. The circle jig is something I have been eyeballing for a while anyway, this is a convenient excuse, lol! So, the entire project comes in at around $60 including the jig, and I get an easy project win.

There are a BUNCH of jigs you all have built and shown on LJ's that are on my shorter list of stuff to build. All in due time


----------



## BurlyBob

Congratulations Bob. That's got to be a great relief. I just came in from the garage. I've been trying to wire taillights on a utility trailer I bought and refurbished. I've been rolling around on the floor for the better part of the day. Seems every time I started something I had to get back go find what I needed that then try again. I just checked NOAA for crying out loud it's 86 degrees here. No wonder I'm drained. I think I'm done for the day. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Bob, If I hadn't been such a scaredy-cat I probably would have had it a lot quicker. I was just being to cautious with the old PVC after I triggered a new pin-hole leak trying to fix the old pin-hole leak ;-) Seems to all be well with a 3.5 foot piece replaced now. When I get a new 100' piece in, I should be set for life. The new stuff says 50 year guarantee, that would make me over 120 when it starts to leak ;-))

You're on the thing I hate next to plumbing, 12 volt auto wiring. It used to be all you had to do was find the ground problem and 99.9% of the time that fixed it IF you ever found it. Now, with all the new LED and electronic gadgets, compatibility will be becoming a BIG issue. Friend of mine was working on his truck and installed new LED lights. They didn't work. He had to add resistors to create a load so they would work in his older truck.

Kick back and have a cold one on me. You will be getting too much heat relief too soon ;-) You'll be braving the chilly winds just to get to the shop!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I'm looking forward to cooler temperatures. Here's one that will keep you scratching yer head, I thoroughly enjoy shoveling snow off my driveway. Call me crazy, but honestly it's something I truly look forward to every winter.

Well this old fat boy is going to call it a night. You good folks be well and have a great tomorrow.

My Best,
Burly Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Now, that is a head scratcher ;-)

Ya'll hold down the fort tomorrow, I'm off to a shooting match.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

89 and sunny here in San Diego today. Waiting for rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

I'm really late today with my report, as I had errands to do, and then chores….It was 68 this morning when I grabbed my joe, and headed for the door….Light winds, and partly cloudy…Looks like rain , but NOT….. It's now 78, and that'll prolly be the high for the day….Winds picked up a little at 5-10 mph, but same conditions as eariler this morning….That's it for now….More later, or tomorrow….Enjoy today and tomorrow…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Well that's another project scratched off my list. Had to ask my neighbor to help with the wiring. We finally got it done and now that POS utility trailer is all legal. Tomorrow will be an easy day a little garage cleaning and mow the yard and put some pulls on the drawers I just finished. I may even get a wild hair and post that entire counter project. We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Redoak49

The weather today…for me not in NW Indiana but on the Gulf Coast on vacation with family. Sitting here in the morning with a cup of coffee watching the waves come in. About 70 out now and breeze. How good it is..pool, beach, family…...YES…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 61 with partly cloudy sky's with a forecast of 75 and blue sky's later today. Should be clear sky's tonight for the eclipse.

Boy, the last few days have been a whirlwind. Friday, my wife and I had to travel downstate to see one of our kids who was in the hospital for outpatient surgery. While we were down there, we picked up a new love seat recliner for our home. We got home kinda late and had help from our neighbors moving our new love seat in our house. Woke up yesterday morning and took a day trip to the west side of Michigan to see some friends I haven't seen in several years. They took us on a little tour of their area which included Frankfort, MI and the sleeping bear dunes and a fabulous view of Lake Michigan. We got home late again last night around 9:00 PM. We hit one estate sale while we were over there and didn't get anything, but ran into some interesting people. All in all, it was a pretty nice day with my wife and friends, but what a long trip though. I need a day to rest up.

And, that's all I've got so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks and beach bums,

I'm sitting in the sunroom watching the birds and squirrels feed this fine morning….It's around 64 now, with calm winds, 85% humidity, and very overcast….Looks like rain, but Not….The high today will be 77, so that means a cool front came in during the night…Not a big one, but enough to cool it off some more..

BurlyBob…..Glad to hear you got that POS trailer fixed…lol…I don't mind wiring half as much as plumbing….If fact, I can take just about anything except that…I too have a utility trailer, but had no problems with it…Mine's a 4' x 8' with a let-down tail gate…I use it to hall firewood, and I can drive my tractor up in it just in case I have to take it in for repair. I don't know about where you live, but here in Arkansas we have to register them little trailers just like a car, complete with licence tags and stickers….You only have to do it one time, and it's good forever…unless you sell it…..Just another stupid tax they levy on you…But…if I pull it on the highway, I'm legal.

Redoak49…..Enjoy your vacation, and that beach. At least you can be a "beach bum" for a little while….I've only seen one beach in my lifetime….that was in Viet Nam in 1967…..Don't even know where it was at, or what it was called….

Don….Sounds like you had a good outing with the wife…It's good you got to go be with your kid while he/she was having surgery….

Well….I'm gonna get to playing my Pogo games, and then head to the woodshop to play around with another project, or a jig….Just another lazy Sunday….Tomorrow I'll be busy, so until then…..happy trails to you all.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be another beautiful day here as well, even looks like the rest of the week too. You know I'm feeling pretty good about this summer. I had a range of projects from finishing my garage ceiling, to getting that trailer wired and all the in between. It's just nice to know I got them done and only needed to call friends of the occasional hand. I hate to bother other folks. I've got one last project to tackle. It's not a big one, just going to be real emotional. I've got to finish my Dad's flag case. I've put it off for way to long and this week is going to be the week.

You know what's pretty darn cool about Rick's forum. We report our progress on projects and you guys keep tabs on us. Sort of like have a homework assignment due, but way better.

My best,
BurlyBob


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Happy Sunday to everyone!

86 and sunny here in San Diego today. Not much happening around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's happening fellas. I've been a bit absent. Got home from NO on Friday and spent the weekend doing stuff with the boys. It was about 78 today with mostly cloudy skies and then a bit of rain this afternoon and still off and on. Got the grass cut yesterday and did some other yard work. We made chili for dinner that we will eat soon. Yum.
Gonna go do some work at the wife's office tomorrow and then go do some shooting as well as get a look at my dads cousins collection of 1911s.
It seems you all are still having good days. I sure am liking the weather right now. Catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today, sunny and about 65. Down side was a migraine weekend. I knew it was starting when I woke yesterday. Spent most of it sleeping and dozing.

Good to hear everyone is doing well and getting their projects done ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 64 and cloudy with a possible chance of showers late tonight. Temps for later today supposed to be 79. Cooler weather just around the corner for us in Northern Michigan. Should be here in a couple of days. Fall is coming boys.

Boy, I can't believe the weather man screwed up my view of the Blood Moon last night. I got all geeked up on watching the eclipse last night only to get disappointed. The weatherman said it would be clear for us to watch it, but the clouds moved in my area and I couldn't see the ground, let alone the moon. Oh well, I guess I have to wait 20 some years to see it again.

After spending all that time on the road this past weekend, I was plum tuckered out yesterday. I piddled in the shop a little bit then in the early afternoon I came in the house and watched golf, yes golf. I like watching golf on TV. It helps me nap in the afternoon. Never did get past the sleepy's yesterday. I feel much better today and ready to go.

Good to see FF Bill home safe and sound. It's not nice to worry your elders. Keep in touch more often even when you're on vacation. LOL

Burly Bob, I saw that you have to work on your dads flag case and it would bring back a flood of emotions working on it. I can understand. I have pictures in my shop of my dad working with me. I have to stop once in awhile and just talk to him. Stick with it Bob, you'll get through it and he'll be proud.

Rick, glad for you and your cool weather. I'm gonna enjoy it too for a while, but I'd rather have it warm than snow.

Well, I'm done for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood splinters,

It was 60, and now it's 67, cloudy, and a slight chance of rain today and tonight. The high will be about 78-80 later this afternoon, so I hope we get some moisture, as we need it pretty bad. The rest of the week looks purdy much like a repeat of today…...

dawsonBob…I hope you're feeling a little more purkier…You still report like you don't feel up to par…Sure hope so.

Bill…...Glad you made it back from NO in good shape….I go down there 2 times a year (not NO, but Lousey anna) on fishing trips….it's a long way boy when you drive it…I wish I could put my bass rig on a plane….

Bob (WW).....Sure hope you're getting over the migraine headache…Those things are miserable…I had one really bad one one time, and if I could have died, I'd of felt better….Sure hope you're ok…Drugs and sleep…

Don….I got to see the blood moon last night clear as day, and then the eclipse, too….No big deal, but it was pretty neat to watch…Glad you also made it back home safe and sound after your road trip…..I hate traveling…Those suckers wear me out, and I feel tuckered for about 2 days when I come home…

Well fellers, I'm out of here…Heading to town to get the oil, filter, and 23 point system check on my Suburban…Then to buy some grocries, and pick up some window screens that I had re-screened….So… that's my morning….Happy trails to you all…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Rick is right, I'm not quite up to snuff at the moment, but I'll get there. Having some complications, plus a change in some meds. On the plus side, I should get my new heart valve within the next two months. That should improve things enormously (I hope).

85 and sunny here today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to you all,

I thought I'd check in one more time tonight just to see how everyone is doing….It's still looking like rain around here, and now they say rain for tonight and tomorrow…It sure looks like it's brewing up for it…Really nice out tonight…The air is nice and cool, and the forecast is looking good for nicer weather…

dawsonBob….I kinda figured you wasn't feeling good…I don't know….Sometimes it's like I have a 6th sense about things. I can't put my finger on it, it's just that I do…In your case Bob, I could tell by your post that you don't feel good…You don't seem to be your old cheerful self…I may be off base here, but it's just a feeling…I'm sorry brother, that you're having complications, and I hope they get your meds straightened out, and get you back on track…Good to hear about your new heart valve..It's about time, huh? Keep us posted on things about the replacement….On this thread, we are like a small family, and seem to worry about one another…Good, bad, or indifferent, we try to have fun, and keep each other informed on our daily lives….Like I said…a small family….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, the other day I was looking around here and for some reason went to the shops tab. I couldn't believe how many folks have there street address listed and all sorts of photos of their shops. One was a fella I have listed as a buddy. Well being the untrusting ex cop that I am I shot him a message. He responded that he was going to pull his address. I'm wondering if I should put a forum topic about this or not. Give me some feedback.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, I would do that if I were you. Listing your address is asking for trouble, IMHO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening fellas. Worked at Cindy's office on a few things. Then I went to my dads cousins house to visit, see his collection of 1911's and shoot mine a bit. I'm still getting better.
I saw the moon last night. My experience was the opposite of Don's. It was supposed to be cloudy, but then at the right time it cleared up. It was neat to see, but there was no way to get a picture.
Rick, scary moment in the Cards game just a bit ago. Outfielders collided as they dove for a ball. One caught it but kneed the other right in the head. Guy was out cold for about 5 minutes. Took him off the field in full spinal immobilization. He did wave a bit as they carried him away so hopefully he will be OK. Worst collision I've ever seen in a game.
Working 3 days in a row starting in the morning. 
Definitely wouldn't list my address on here. Might be a good thread.
Have a good night fellas.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dawsonbob, I did it and I tried to be uninsulting, but nonetheless serious. None of my charming humor.


----------



## dawsonbob

What? Your charming humor is what makes the whole thing work lol!


----------



## BurlyBob

So now I'm kicking myself in the butt. I missed the sale on Brusso hinges. $10 a pair plus shipping. It ended at noon today. He who hesitates is lost. I was going to buy a dozen but they limited you 2 pair only! Maybe next time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I didn't see it above 62 today, but nice and sunny.

We saw the moon last night;-) We usually get clouded out. Finally saw one ;-)) I didn't even try to take any pictures, not enough lens to get anything worth while. WE went to a little park over looking the valley. I was going to try to get a picture of it over Mount Rainier. As I set my tripod up, I realized I was looking south by SW; the moon will be rising in the east, Duh!! The park has tall trees to the east and the moon might be in the last half of the eclipse by the time it got high enough to be seen. We moved to a better location.

Rick, The worst one started in June, 2001 and lasted until Feb, 2009. Drugs don't make any difference other than narcotics get the pain level down enough to discover the triggers. Trigger control or avoidance is the only thing that works. I hear people say they have pain at 11 on a scale of 10. I doubt it. Anyone who has really experienced chronic pain knows one never reaches 10. When ever you think it can't possibly get worse, it does! ;-(( I'm down to #1s these days ;-)) and only a day or 2 a month ;-)) ~~ ;-))

Bob, SD, hope to hear you are scheduled shortly.

Bill, are you at the station 24/3 when you work 3 days?

BurlyBob, that is good advice. I can't believe anyone but the extremely lucky would have their shop address posted on the web. The magnet I had was a van with an electrical sign on it and ladders on the top. The sign was required by union agreement and required for access to industrial sites. As for the ladders on top, well, I can't fly ;-)


----------



## Bonka

At 0530 75d, 95% RH. We had .73 in of rain in no time. This caused some minor flooding in the streets. The low IQ folks still drive 20 mph ^ the speed limit with their lights out. I guess their personal lights are out all of the time.
Orange Park, FL.


----------



## Mahdeew

Bob,
We have an studio in our property where we do our business and unfortunately, have to have an address posted on the website and other places. Good news is that we live far away from any town and do business by appointment only. Surveillance cameras may be a deterrent but it could have negative consequences as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Haven't posted here in a while because the weather has been good since June, and it only bothers me when it's not. Bob, I wouldn't ever list my address on any social forum. Too many people with bad intentions out there. Furthermore, I wouldn't give information that would allow someone to decipher where exactly I was. This would include, in no specific order: Employer's name, spouse's name, # of children (if any), pictures of the exterior of my location or written specifics on the property. The more information you leave out there, the more risk you are assuming. I personally prefer to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all my amigos',

It's 68 now, with a little dab of rain early this morning, but not serious..yet…It's very cloudy, no wind at all, and 90% humidity….It feels kinda sticky, but it's pleasent…Heading for a high of 79….I don't think the cool front made it in like they said it was going to…I really need to fish….I'm having withdrawals…..The lake levels are coming down some, but not enough yet..Finally got one ramp open, so maybe there's a chance yet….)

There were about 10 new post added to our thread, but I don't think I'll take time to respond to all, as I need to head out to the shop and try to get some layout done on a customer project….Tomorrow morning the crew is coming to start the remodeling on our bathroom, so it'll be in a mess for a while…Luckily we have 2 other bathrooms we can use, so I'll just stay out of the way, and let them do their thing…I hate turmoil….and disruption…..Just glad it ain't me doing it…I'll be the supervisor on this one…lol..!!! Happy trails to you all…!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The weather has definitely turned. The temp last night was about 72, but this morning it's 58 and our high is supposed to be 66. Rain last night and drizzle this morning. The forecast is more moisture and colder temps. Later this week, the forecast showed it to be a low of 38!!!

I'm with you Burly Bob, I don't have my address on my workshop pictures but I do have my area. I don't have a problem showing people the general area where I live but not exact location for the very reasons you posted. I sleep with one eye open all night I think. I want to get some camera's and an alarm system on my place. I think you raise an interesting question though and I personally appreciate your attention to the matter. More people should check their address.

Well, I piddled out in the shop again yesterday. I got some wood down off the rack so I can start a new project today. I guess my get up and go, got up and went after the weekend trips. You're right Rick, it took two days to shake the jet lag.

FF Bill, 3 24's in a row. WOW! I think the most I ever pulled was a 48 and that was hard. It's easy if you don't have runs, but if you do, forget it. I'm glad I don't have to jump anymore in the middle of the night when the tones go off. But, you enjoy it while you can, because when you can't, you just plain can't.

Jerry, I wonder if it's gonna ever stop raining in Florida. My dad lived on the Suwanee river in a little town called Mayo and could count on the river going over the banks whenever there was too much rain in Georgia and norther Florida. He would always call me and tell me that the river "was in the slew".

Well, I'm outta here for the day. Gotta catch up on some things around the house. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

87 and sunny in San Diego today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

56 in WW @ 11 & sunny. Looking for mid 70s ;-)


----------



## Redoak49

Sunny and nice in Gulf Shores, AL…..rain has stopped but still got some waves. Sitting here drinking a cup of coffee watching the waves come up on the beach. Got a porch on second story bedroom looking over the beach. I gotta enjoy it while I am here.

I will have to look and see if they still have red flags up for rip tides.


----------



## darinS

69 here and headed to 77. Not really any chance of rain until Thursday, but you know how weather reports change.

Carry on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all…again,

Just a quick summery of today's activities….Finally got the last coat of finish on my shop jigs, and they are ready to put to use now….Now if I need to cut circles, I can go either way….bandsaw or router…Did some drawing design and sketches for my upcoming customer project….Just a little more drawing, and I'll be ready to start the build….then I'll start jointing and planing…...

dawsonBob….Hope you're feeling somewhat better today….It sucks being sick and feeling like crap…

Bob (WW).....Sure hope your migraine is gone. That has to be miserable to have one for so long…Nothing hurts worse than a headache….maybe a tooth ache….It could be a toss-up.

Redoak49…..Glad you're still enjoying your vacation, even though it rained…Looks like a Tropical storm is headed your way, if it don't turn and go another direction….Not sure I know what a rip tide is…Expiring minds need to know…especially this one..!!

Don…..It sounds like you got wiped out on your weekend trips….Rest up, old man…Those suckers will take the fight right out of you…Plenty of time for projects and activities…..once rested up….

darinS…..Don't ever trust anything a weather person tells you.. I've always said the they need a window in their office….If they get it 50% right, they should get 50% pay….NOT….that ain't gonna happen…..!!!

Same forecast as this morning, except it made it 80 degrees…See…that's what I'm talking about, and no rain..


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey redoak, I delivered a car to a guy in Gulf Shores during spring break. That place can get crazy at that time of the year and is certainly not for an old fart like me. Always wanted to visit there again. Enjoy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you Rebs and Yankees,

It's official….A little dab of rain this morning…Not much as of yet, but hopefully it's coming…It's 68, very cloudy and dark, it just looks like a fall pattern immerging (I hope)...The high is forecast to be 78, but that's doubtful with the way it's looking now, and I just can't see it….The rest of the week looks purdy much like today..

Well…..the guys showed up this morning to start doing the remodeling of our master bathroom and shower…As I write this, they are hammering and tearing out, so I'll stay out of their way, unless they take a coffee break…I don't like giving my coffee away…lol…I require lots of nicotine and caffeine to get my heart started, and my eye open….

I got started yesterday gathering materials and doing layout for the latest project…It's gonna be a stand-alone cabinet, but now she's thinking of making it an aquarium cabinet. Either way she decides, I"ll just beef up the top to handle a 50 gallon aquarium…I've done it before….It'll have 2 shelves, frame and panel construction, and 2 panel doors, and a 2" thick top…So far that's the plan….All oak….Prolly have about 4-5 coats of protective finish to take care of water spillage. I've done it before….So…I better get busy cutting out the stiles and rails first….I'll keep you posted on my progress…..Later ya'll….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

87 and sunny in San Diego today. They're showing a chance of rain on Sunday. Yeah, right.


----------



## Redoak49

It is a slower time of year in Gulf Shores and really nice with Sun and about 82. Very few people walking the beach here. For a northern boy, this nice walking along the beach and looking at shells being washed up. At night lots of little crabs running around.

We found a great house to rent for a week with five bedrooms, pool, on the beach, porch looking over the beach. There is room for wife and I, our kids and grandkids

You can get Sun burned real quick and I have avoided that so far but g poo tat keep my hat on.

It is time to start dinner in a few minutes as it is my turn

It is nice for a change but miss my shop.


----------



## Bonka

+90d, 74% RH. We have had 12 inches of rain for the month of Sept. Unless it rains before midnight. I am ready for a snow bank.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast didn't burn of until about 130 today. Might have made 70, but the most I saw was 68. Nice afternoon to mow, spray the new crop of weeds and take a walk.

Sounds like Redoak is in in tall cotton this week ;-) Jerry has almost drown ;-( Bob, SD is hoping for a 1/4" of rain. Rick is getting a new bath and a happy bride! I'm totally headache free for the first time since Friday or Saturday. Not migraines after the first couple days, just a minor tension headache that can trigger a migraine if I'm not careful. I like the low level ones I can ignore; not much else to do since nothing known to man makes much difference. Gotta make sure another decade long episode doesn't get triggered! I got steaks on the BBQ. Adios amigos from WW ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Been busy with calls and office work and training the last few days. Got some good rain last night with a bit of thunder. High today was about 70. Tomorrow will be 68 with sunny skies.
My normal shift is 48 hours and then 96 off. Usually when I take OT it means 72 hours straight or 24/3 as Bob put it. I'm just over halfway thru my 72. I'm on the downhill slide though. I will go to bed soon. I used to never work a 72, but now that my normal shift is 48/96 the 72 doesn't bother me.
Rick, I hope you get out there to fish soon. Cardinals are about to clinch their division tonight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Redoak, you be livin the high life !! Don't forget your sunblock !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, at least you get paid for sleeping on the job Bill ;-)

Burly Bob brings up a good point. I sunburned the grand kids last summer a the pool ;-( Their mom took it in stride, but g-ma was PO!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So Bob, how long before you got out of the Doghouse?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It doesn't take long. She has to let me out so she can put me in for the next transgression ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, your beginning to sound like me. I wake up and I'm in trouble. She comes home from somewhere and I get in trouble for not knowing something I didn't know that I was suppose to know. I bring home wine and roses I'm in trouble. What's a fellow to do? Had her this long, can't trade her in for a new and improved model. Guess I got to keep her. Or may be she's got to keep me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, I think it all started when I was assigned the task of deciding everything and I'd better be right! ;-) ;-)


----------



## Redoak49

Another beautiful day in Gulf Shores..about 70 with light breeze and clear skies. Sitting here having a cup of coffee…just another couple of days here with family


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 50 and overcast with a light breeze this morning. Our low last night was supposed to get down to the high 30's. Don't know if it did or not, but I know the furnace ran last night for the first time since early spring. The high today is supposed to be 54, not much more than it is now. Brrrrrrrrr!

Red Oak, you may want to stay where you are for a while. It's too darn cold for you to come home up here in the north country.

The wife and I took another trip down state yesterday "for me" this time. I found some air vac equipment for the shop on Craigs List. So I went down to purchase it. I got the stuff for $50 and there was probably $200 worth of stuff. Some of the stuff was still in the original boxes yet. I'm hoping I can get my vac system up and running again.

On the way home, the wife and I stopped at an estate sale. WOW, what a house we stopped at, 3 floors in this old Victorian home. The guy that died was the third generation who lived in that house. He collected everything; from dolls to typewriters to military paraphernalia. He had a room that was dedicated to just Military. He had over 50 helmets and probably over 250 U.S. Military Dress Uniforms from all the wars. Books of all kinds filled the house from the basement to the top floor. But, no tools! Bummer.

Well, I'm gonna drink one more coffee then I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CB_Cohick

I don't know what the low temperature was this morning, but I got up at 6 and shut the window. It was a bit chilly! Sixty degrees and clear here in Jayhawk country at the moment. I noticed the barometer was sitting pretty high this morning, that doesn't suggest rain anytime soon. Hopefully the nice weather will hold through the weekend as I have some fence building to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

84 and sunny here today. Hoping for rain on Sunday. Pretty sure it's a hoax.

So some of you are experiencing cooler weather. Knew it would happen as soon as football season started.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

65 & sunny in WW today. Early moring fog was buring off by 9 today.

Don, Shame to waste a sale of that size with no tools! Doesn't sound like he would have had time to use them anyway.


----------



## BurlyBob

Kind of a cooler and cloudy day today.

So you guys remember that topic I post about using adhesive back sand paper to solve the problems with my dovetail jig. Well. that stuff is becoming almost as useful as duct tape or WD 40. I built a resaw fence and gave a test run. First cut went like a champ, tried to thinner and started getting all sorts of partial rips. That's when I noticed that the fence had shifted. So now a couple of 6"x6" squares on the base and problem solved. Who knows what the next use I'll find for that stuff will be.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy and 50 out with a fairly mild breeze. Forecast for today is 55. Lookout, fall is here.

Worked on my air vac system yesterday in my shop. It's going together fairly well. It's almost too cold to work out there without heat.

Burly Bob, you might think about putting a patent on your idea. I'm going to look around to see what I can use it on. Good Idea Bob.

Well, I'd like to stay and chat, but it's time to go out to the saw dust factory. Stay safe friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Goooooooddddd morning Lumberjocks,

Ahh…..It's a fine morning, and gonna be a fine day….weatherwise…It was 50 at about 7:00 when I arose for my morning java, and lots of it…The high will be around 68-70 (I think), with plenty of sun, some what breezy, and just plain nice all around. I should be on the water trying to catch one, but I can't because the guys is here working on the new bathroom remodel, and I have to be here to let them in, as my wife will be off to work, and maybe help, if necessary. But once they get started, then I head to the shop to work on my project…...basically I just stay out of their way….They are pulling up now, so I'll close this for now, and be done for awhile….We're headed towards 3,000 post guys, so keep 'er going….The weather is about to get more interesting now….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

It'll be 81 in San Diego today.

Off to the VA for another appointment.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

When you talk about an "air vac system", as you talking about hooking up a dust collector with piping, etc. to all your machines? Or one that you hang from the ceiling to "scrub the air" for fine dust? Expiring minds need to know..!!

dawsonBob,

I hope everything is ok, and you get some good results from your visit….Hope they tell you something about your heart valve replacement…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be another beautiful day. You know this has been a pretty darn successful summer. I was completed almost all the big projects on my list and most of the small ones. I'm looking forward to a successful fall and winter.
I may have even found a decent guy to goose hunt with me. Things keep looking up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

56 & high overcast in WW @ 11. Supposed to be chances of scattered shower for the next couple of days.

I hope I don't get too much rain here on my fill dirt that needs to go back into the water leak hole. I bought a tamping tool attachment for my roto hammer to compact it since it is 4 feet deep. The shank that I got was the wrong one and the replacement has to come form the east coast. Hope it shows before we get any heavy rains! I don't need 4 feet of muck ;-(

This reminds me of a job I took over putting in phone bank conduits in an industrial park. Due to really stupid previous actions improperly back filling around vaults, I had to excavate 125 yards of slop from around an 8 foot square vault and import select fill to repair the area. 2nd worst was 110 yards. Then down to about 80. Needless to say this was a salvage operation to minimize the boss' losses! Guess he learned not to send his kid to push dirt in a hole full of water rather than back fill properly ;-))

On that job I had duals installed on the ditch witch to keep it above ground then we pulled it with a cat! Definitely a young man's job. Couldn't even walk through a tour of that mess today!


----------



## BurlyBob

So how'd it go at the VA Bob?


----------



## dawsonbob

It went pretty well, Bob. It was only a pulmonary check up for my COPD, before they get around to the heart valve.

The doctor was a really cute young Chinese lady. I told her I could stay and she could help me with heavy breathing exercises, but she sent me home instead. I just don't get no respect.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good eve fellas. Had a very cool morning. 46° out the door with cloudy skies for our FD golf tournament, but at about noon it cleared up and warmed up with a nice breeze. Highs this weekend should be around 65 with no rain.
I'm looking forward to that interesting weather Rick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to know your doing well Bob and you still got an eye for the ladies. You go big guy!


----------



## dawsonbob

I didn't know you had a son in the Corps. That's how I spent nine years of my early life, till I got one too many owies, and couldn't keep up anymore.

Best,

dawsonbob


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, he's out now. He did a tour in Iraq and one Afghanistan. I'm one of the blessed Dad's I got my boy back in one piece. As I've said before here and many share my sentiment, "God Bless those that serve and those that love them!"


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad you got him back, Bob. I feel the same way about blessing those who serve, and have served, and those who support them.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's ccccold here this morning in upper Michigan and its a grey overcast sorta day. The winds are coming out of Canada from across Lake Huron which means it's bringing with the winds, the cold from Canada. The winds are around 15 mph and gusting to 30 mph . The temps are 49 but the feel like temp is 43 with a high today of 53. I'm walking around the house in a sweatshirt. Brrrrrrrrrr!

Rick, the "vac system" I'm talking about is a Dust Collection system. I have it mostly installed now, but there are a few machines that are not hooked up yet. Today I want to make a Miter Saw Hood. I don't like the system that I have for my miter saw. And yes, I have a ceiling mounted Jet Air Filtration system too. My biggest problem with all that is my power supply. The guy that built my garage only put 15 Amp service to the lower floor of the garage and 15 Amp service to the upper. So, I'm running the Dust Collector system off the upper electric so I can still run my machines while I run my system. It's difficult but, I'll make it work. You can't buy much on a pension, but I can piecemeal the best I can. It all works for me for now. That's one of the reasons why I frequent estate sales.

I'm glad ur feeling better Dawson Bob, and as Burly Bob said, you still have an eye for the girls. Don't get winded. LOL

Well, I'm getting antsy, It's time for me to go out and get some things done. I don't have much time though cause I have to stop for a while today and watch my team beat Purdue. I love College Football, but I'm not a fanatic. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

It was +65d here in Orange Park, FL @ 0600. Humidity was 94%. I gettin' my parka.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A good morning to you all,

It is 50 degrees now, with plenty of sun, and a bit breezy this morning..The high will be about 70…pretty much of a repeat of yesterday…The work crew got here this morning about 8:00, and are steady gettin' it…They will put in the new tub, and the re-plumb is already done, so that should go in today, along with the new flooring…One guy is busting out the old tile in the shower, and will put up new backer board for the new tile…We will have a new shower door put in also, so it's going pretty smooth…They even work on Sunday, and work till the job is done…So like I said, I just stay out of their way…..So far, so good on the remodel…..

dawsonBob….Sorry you couldn't get the Doctor to help with your heavy breathing….Maybe if you would have paid her extra…lol…Hey us old farts have got to try…right?

Bill….Hope the golf tourny is going good, and you have good, cool weather for it…Good luck….Hope you win..

BurlyBob…..I'm really glad your son come out of that mess over there unscathed, and made it home ok…You thank him from all of us for his service….I know what it's like to serve in a country other than the U.S. These boys deserve more hazardous fire pay than they get….

Don….I figured you were talking about a dust collection system….If you would like to get an idea of one, go to my home page and look at mine…You might see something you like…or can use….It might even show my miter saw hood I built for mine….If not, go to my Blog and look up Woodshop pictures # 2….Just a thought.

Well guys, I'm heading to the shop do do more piddlin' on my current project….Have a good day. Happy trails.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Jerry,

Hey… I didn't think it got cold enough in Florida for a parka, or even a light jacket…I figured you guys run around in shorts, Tshirts, and sandles…..Glad to hear the rain has let up…


----------



## Bonka

It is cold! I shudder to think what is like North of the frozen waste lands of GA.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry, it's always shirt sleeve weather up here till the snow flies ! Just sometimes you got to add a other shirt or thermals.

Craziest thing this morning, beautiful sunny sky on the north side of the house and kind of cloudy on the south side. Then we got a real nice rainfall and an hour later all blue sky.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hello Boys and Girls, It's still windy and cold. Right now, I'd take Jerry's weather in Florida. The temp is hovering at 53 and cloudy. It's halftime, so I thought I'd get on here and look at some ideas for the dust collection hood for my Miter Saw. Rick, It's hard to see yours but I have a general idea what I'm looking for. But, I do want your shop!!!! If I had that shop, I'd think I died and went to heaven.

Well, football is back on, I can hear it in the other room. Thanks Rick for your suggestions, they are always welcome and helpful.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here ya go, Don…

A little bit better view of the miter saw hood…..Don't know if this is what you're thinking about, but might help a little…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

79 and sunny here in San Diego today. They're still predicting rain for tomorrow, but with their track record, I won't believe it till I see the streets flooded (or at least wet).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW had just enough rain to moisten the ground last night, 1/16". Sunny and 58, another perfect day here in the Great NW!! ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a beautiful yet very windy day and I got some great work done. Cleaned the garage , put the band saw back together and finally got the formica table saw extension leveled with the metal table on my Delta. I also did a decent polish and waxing of the table top. Wood should just fly thru that blade now. Tomorrow a glue up for a prototype band saw box and some work towards completing my Dad's flag case.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's time for this old fat boy to get some sleep. be well friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We went to one of those $20 hamburger joints tonight. I call them $20 because it costs $20 a head to get out of there. I was a good boy, I ate my greens instead of french fries ;-}. Interesting people enjoying their $20 hamburgers. There was a family with 4 little kids about 2" difference in height and another on the way. Easy to see how that happened. The dad's fly was wide open ;-)

A group of teenagers obviously all dressed up for Homecoming. I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted to be that age again and do it all over or just be happy being retired? I finally concluded being retired is probably best. If I was that age again and had to sort the girls all over, the chances of finding one that would put up with me 2 times in a row is probably pretty slim.

Supposed to be sunny and warm again in the morning; about 70. Grinning ear to ear in WW (Water World)!! This is a rare bird indeed! I am going to help my grandson start a little WW (Wood Working) project. Nothing fancy; framing a wall in his house.

All you WW (Weather Watchers) on the WWW (World Wide Web) have a great day and say a little prayer for WW (Weather Weary) on the east coast.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's still cold in norther Michigan and still grey and cloudy but not as windy. The temp is 49 with a forecast of light rain and 55 for a high. It's cold, wet and miserable.

Rick, thanks for the picture of the mitersaw hood. Yes, that helps a little. That's what I'm heading for. I spent all day yesterday trying different things and I think I finally got it. It's similar to yours. I'll probably finish it up today. I'll take some pictures and bring them to show and tell. Thanks for your help Rick.

WW Bob, have fun at your grandson's place. It may be a little work, but being with him will be satisfying.

Burly Bob, let me know how that waxing turns out on your band saw. I did that last year to my table saw and planner. Both gummed up on me and I couldn't shove a board through with a hammer. I had to rub all the wax off. The idea was for the boards to slide through with ease but, it didn't work for me. Perhaps I used the wrong wax.

Dawson Bob, one thing for sure in your neck of the woods, you don't have to mow your lawn very often. With no rain, the grass don't grow. I need to cut mine now, but it won't stop raining.

One more thing before I go, I was messing around with my "new" dust collector system with my tablesaw yesterday. I just had to try it out. I purposely hooked my system up to another bank of outlets suspecting they were on a separate breaker, and BAM, the power went out. I reset the breaker and tried again with the tablesaw and it went again. Apparently, the guy who put this electrical system in didn't separate the upper and bottom floor outlets. They are all (24 outlets at least) on the same breaker. So, now I've got to go through and separate the outlets. What a headache! At least the system worked until the power went out. That's my sob story for the day.

Well boys and girls, it's time to cut out of here and get to work. So, stay safe friends and we'll talk tomorrow if not sooner.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

The Artic blast stays in Orange Park, FL. At 0430 it was +63d with 84% RH. I have on mittens and my one piece 
Angora red long johns.
Update. I have suffered untold insults to my Mensa IQ. I had to go out in the garden and pull weeds. Next it will be spades. I had to take of the LJ's, kept the mittens.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you dust collectors,

Got out to the shop early, but had to come in to let the workers in this morning…Surprised they were coming back, being Sunday, but when they start a job, they work till it's finished…I like that…

It was 50 at 7:20, with dark clouds, and lightly breezy….it's a cold morning..I had the windows raised in the sunroom, and quickly closed them…Buuuurrr.!!!! The high today will be around 68-70..Actually more of the same as the last couple of days…. Well,,, since the guys are on the job, and my wife is here as the overseeer, I'm heading back to the shop till time to come in for dinner…Then it's prolly a Sunday nap around 2:00…Bye..

Don…..I use Johnson's Paste Wax on my machines…makes them slick as a ribbon…Rub it on, let it come to a glaze, and buff it off….easy peasy….nice and easy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all you wood rats. It's another cool, cloudy, windy day today. Just like yesterday. No rain forecast until Friday. Supposed to be back to low 80's later in the week. I've been getting updates on the hurricane from FEMA, but as of yet our task force has not been called up. Probably won't unless the thing turns back toward land.

I used regular car wax in my tool tops and had no gumming problems. Perhaps you used sticky wax for cross country skis. ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, what I've been using is Minwax Finishing Wax. It's not as thick as paraffin and seems to provide a bit of rust prevention. I've found it really helps wood slide thru the table saw. I also apply it to the bottom of my Biesmeyer fence, drawer runners and hand planes. For the hand planes it's mostly for the rust prevention. I smear it on like car wax and give it a going over with a cloth after a few minutes. I think yesterday I slapped a piece of terry cloth to the bottom of my ROS and gave the table saw a good going over. This was after a gave my table saw rub down with auto polishing compound using the ROS and terry cloth. I cleaned up any residue from the polishing compound with acetone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 for San Diego today, a big drop from yesterday. It is overcast and actually looks like rain; could the weather service have gotten it right, for once? anything's possible, I suppose.

Edit: Well I'll be…it's actually raining!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,
It was 58 this morning, with very overcast skys, and looking like rain, but prolly nothing will happen…It'll get to about 75 according to the weather forecast…it's gonna have to hurry….I've still got workers coming every morning, and the bathroom is a total mess, but shaping up every day. It will be new, improved, and updated to modern times…

It looks like we all have our own version of what kind of wax or paste to use on our machine tops and cast iron….Variety is the spice of life….That's like putting 10 woodworkers in a room, given a set of plans, and told to build a project….When it's all said and done, it will be built 10 different ways….That's how it goes…

That's about it for me this morning…Gonna grab another big cup of java, and head to the woodshed to make some more sawdust and chips….It's coming along nicely…..You guys have a good day, stay busy, and keep posting….I'll check on things as the day progresses…..Happy trails to you all….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's misty rain outside with an abundance of cloud cover. The winds are calm and the temp is 52 with a high expected to be 57. It actually "feels" warmer today.

Thanks guys for the wax issue concerning my tools. I must confess, I used turtle brand car wax on my tools, but the problem seemed to exist on my planner more than my table saw. After thinking about it, I think because the pressure of the board being pushed down on the sliding surface, I believe that's what caused the gumming. I'll try your suggestions guys. Thanks a bunch.

Well, I finished my saw hood project and took some pictures of it for you guys. You let me know what you think. I'm back for an editing Job. I don't know why, but when I post pictures, they seem to be offset on here. So, you're getting the left half the pictures. Sorry! I'll try getting back from the project so you can see the whole picture.




























That's all I have for today guys and gals. I'm cutting it short cause I'm going up town to help paint my lodge. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas. It's cool this morning and cloudy, but they say gonna reach 75 with no rain.
Still no call to go to the southeast. They have deployed two task forces from Virginia.
Don, the hood looks good. Someday I'll get a collection system going. I have that same saw and have had for 16 years. Im worried it's on its last legs and I don't like the newer ones as well.
Rick, I hope you get to go to the bathroom soon. Pretty soon it will be too cold to go outside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, Why you got to go and do that? I've got enough projects on my to do list. Now you gone and give me one to move higher up the list. I really need something like that. Thanks, now my creative juices are going to start working a hood design for my chop saw.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

That's a nice set up you come up with for your miter saw….As we say in the South "that ought to help a sore toe".....It sure will help keep the dust and chips cornered….You can't get it all, but you can get at least 90% of it…Those hoods help more than people realize…..

Bill,

If I only had one bathroom, I'd be a little worried, and would prolly have to use the outdoor toilet like my grand parents did, but I have 2 more, so that "helps a sore toe", too….Glad I don't have to worry about spiders and bugs…..!!! Looks like maybe another week or so on the make-over….I came in to get another cup of joe, so it's back to the shop…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Yesterday when I reported rain, I was a wee bit premature. Yes, it did rain… for about twenty minutes, then nothing. No more, that's all. Buh-bye.

This morning, though, it started around 7:30, and it's still going, off and on. As for the temps, it's a pleasant 73 degrees, with, of course, rainy skies.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, Just an update on the Hood project. I posted it on the projects page so you guys can get a better look at it. Oh yeah, it's still misting out under the grey skys of Northern Michigan. And, FF Bill, I've had my saw that long too. It still works well, so I don't think I'll be replacing it anytime soon.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another beautiful day in WW. SWMBO is cracking the whip on the Honey-Do list. Too bad it isn't doing a lot of good ;-))


----------



## CB_Cohick

Cool and humid in Jayhawk country, mostly in the 60's. Still no rain to speak of, though I did notice it looks like it may have sprinkled some last night. The furnace kicked on yesterday morning, a sign of the season. I made progress on the fence project in my son's backyard last weekend. Hoping to finish putting in pickets and build some gates this coming weekend. I have a lot to get done before it gets too cold and dark to do much outside, mostly window repair and painting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Just a quick note this morning, as I'm heavy into the project….It was 60, and now it's 65 with plenty of sun, and no wind, and no rain…The high will be 79 with the same conditions…Come in to grab a cup of java, and head back to the woodshed for more dust making…..

dawsonBob….Glad to hear you got a dab of rain…Hope you are feeling ok these days….Somr moisture is better than none…

Don… I went to your projects page and took another gander at the miter saw hood….Stellar job, bud…It should serve you well in your endevors…

Bob (WW)....If you're not careful, you'll be in the doghouse…Just don't let the wife see what you posted…But we all seem to be in the doghouse at one time or another….some more often than others….

Chris….Looks like the fence is coming along nicely…That is one heck of a job putting one of them suckers up…Been there, and done that…once….No mas….!! Here in the mountains we're not allowed to put up fences…It'll help to keep the on-lookers out, and give more privacy to his family…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day here. May head to the river in the morning. Could be one of the last time s on the water this year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Sunny and 75 in San Diego today, just the way I like it.

Our two day rain "event" totaled a whopping .41 inches. I know that mant of you live in places that get that much in an hour, but it's a decent rainfall for us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW today @ 65. Supposed to be mostly that way until next Monday.

Rick, I don't think she comes on LJ. I haven't heard about it yet ;-)

I went to shoot 200 yrd 22 RF match this morning. 3 wins in a row shooting this. Guess I'd better pull a few shots before I get banned ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a nice day here with partly cloudy and about 80°. Spent the day at the local school sending kids thru our fire safety trailer. It is fire prevention week. We spend a large part of the week in the schools.

I get to spend the day in my shop tomorrow if I want. Finally the grass is not growing so I'm just about done with that for the year. Maybe I'll dig holes for concrete piers for my shop addition. Maybe.

I saw that the remains of a pacific hurricane may send some rain to the Pacific Northwest. I hope you get it.

Dawsonbob, I'm happy you got some rain. I hope there's more in your future.

Burly, enjoy the day on the water. Dad asked me to go canoe this week, but I don't think it's in the cards.

Don, my saw is still going, but it rarely brakes when it stops anymore. I can get it to work if I let off the trigger and then squeeze it again briefly and then it will engage. Also, it sounds a bit rough, perhaps bearings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good shooting Bob in WW. I'd like to get out this week and shoot a bit.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you chippers,

It's a beautiful morning, and 60 degrees, and cloudy, with a high today of about 80…A little warmer than the last few days..I knew the cool front was moving in, and it wouldn't last long before it started heating back up….The next couple of days will be in the 80's, and rain is forecast for Friday….We'll see how that goes.???

The workmen showed up at about 8:15 to get going on the bathroom repair…I sure wish I could hit the lake to catch one, but alas, it's not to be until they are through…We went to town last night and got the tile and shower door ordered for the shower, and tile for the surround tub…I've had to stop my job in the shop, and cut out parts for this job, cause these guys only brought a small chop saw and skill saw…so I'm helping out….

The project is coming along nicely…I got the rails and stiles made and cut to size, and the 1/4" panels put in to make the back and sides for the cabinet…That's all glued up, and under clamps now…Next comes the two shelves and top, which I will beef up with good bracing to support the aquarium when it is full of water, etc. But I've got to cut out a couple of more parts for the bathroom, so the project is on hold for a little bit…...Oh well..

Bill….My old Crapsman chop saw does the exact same thing as what you described yours does…It's a 1985, and it won't brake either till I tap the trigger lightly….I checked the brushes, but they are good and plenty, and rough like yours….So you're right….it's prolly bearings…If it gives up the ghost, I'm gonna get a slider…Prolly go with a Dewalt, as they are about my favorite tools….Well..I just got the word I ned to cut out parts for them guys, so I better see what they need ..Catch yall on the flip side…....Post away….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with scattered clouds. It's actually turning out to be nice outside. The temp is about 51 with a forecast of 63 today. Tomorrow, the rain may return.

My wife and I took a short road trip yesterday and while we were out, I picked up a few things at Home Depot. Obviously, that means I have to do some honey do work around the house. One thing I picked up was a faucet set for the bathroom. WOW, has the prices gone up!!! I remember when those things would only cost about $30, yesterday I blew $110. That's ridiculous. Anyway, we spent a nice day together. We even had breakfast at Cracker Barrel.

Rick, I like your southern saying. My wife was born in Tennessee and grew up in West Virginia and she has a slew of "southern sayings" she uses on a daily basis. I get a chuckle every time I here them. Her response was "that ought to fix that pimple on your butt." Thanks for the nice comments though. And, the same to everyone else who commented. I didn't do it for the Kudos but comments are always appreciated as you all know.

FF Bill, I remember Fire Prevention Week. When I was a young pup, I went to the schools with my Chief at the time. He had a huge belly and his shirt seldom stayed tucked in. When it came time for questions, one kindergartner had to ask him, why he had such a huge belly? With kids being kids, the youngster even had to embellish the question with a belly gesture. That was the best! I can't remember the chiefs reply, but the moment was funny. Whenever I hear about FP Week, I always think of that moment.

As For your saw Bill, I would guess it's probably time to replace it. It sounds like you've used the snot out of it over the years. Mine was in storage for 5 years before I pulled it out and began using it again.

Dawson Bob, I'm glad ur getting some rain. Even a little bit is better than nothing.

Well, I'm outta here for now. Got some more running around to do. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

Great weather in Orange Park, FL 35% RH and around +80. I planted 12 collard green plants. Supervision was by our 20 lb. Maine ******************** cat.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

78 and sunny here today. Supposed to climb into the upper nineties by Friday. Possible rain next Wednesday.


----------



## Mahdeew

I planted my fall garden a month or so ago. So far after 3000 gallon of watering the garden due to no rain, the garden is doing good. However, no rain in sight. I may have to tap into my 30,000 gallon water tank.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 and drizzling in WW @ noon. Supposed to get to 61 with about 1/4".

Thanks for the pat on the back Bill. They say rain here is coming up the jet stream off the tropical storm, but…..... it isn't any worse than what the jet stream normally stars bring this time of year. I think they might be exaggerating a little to make a sensational story for their broadcasts ;-)

Glad to hear you are on track Rick. Make sure they get you on the payroll ;-)

Glad you are able to shed your long johns Jerry ;-)

Keep praying for rain Bob, it has to come eventually.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dug 12" of a hole today and found out the ground is really hard and dry right now. So I called my neighbor and borrowed his auger to put on my tractor. Still having issues, but at least I'm not slinging a post hole digger and an Arkansas post hole digger(steel bar). It's very rocky here. Should git er done tomorrow though.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got back from the river around 6pm. With out a doubt one of my best days down there. I couldn't believe it 5 fish in the 6 casts. Those smallies are so much fun. The biggest one I caught was when I laid my rod down to help the wife get a fish off her line. Almost lost the rig. Maybe on 3-4 keepers. The rest were a lot bigger than the ones I caught back in the spring. If I told you guys how many I caught, you'd say I was feeding you a line. I meant to say that!

Anybody got an idea where I can find a pattern for a Christmas tree band saw box. I kicked out a couple of prototype band saw boxes out of pine. Tomorrow I'm going to try one out of Oak. I'm thinking Oak might be nicer to cut. Pine is without a doubt my least favorite wood to work with.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and a crisp 38 this morning. The high for today is 63 but we have rain moving in for the afternoon. Yesterday was beautiful and warm. I got the lawn mowed last night before coming in the house. Maybe for the last time this year.

OK Burly Bob, you got me! I have no idea what a"Christmas tree band saw box" is. Never heard of it, so I can't help you.

FF Bill, I'm glad your doing all the digging. My hands can't grip a shovel let alone post hole diggers, just kidding. You must have some tough soil where you are. Say, the wife and I went for a ride yesterday to look at a house around here. I heard the fire call go out over the scanner about a week ago and had to check it out. It was burned to the ground. The first officer on scene was heard saying, that if he had an engine on scene then, they could have safe the garage. But, they lost everything. What a shame.

Rick, your bathroom has to be just about ready to occupy, right? And as WW Bob said, the carpenters should be paying you for your "expert" craftsmanship.

Looks like rain for the west coast according to the weather channel. That looks good for you guys out there. Dawson Bob should be happy.

Mr. Jinx, what do you plant in a "fall Garden"? The only garden I've ever heard of is planted in the spring. That's an interesting concept. Does the crops come up in the spring, like winter wheat?

Well, I'm gonna go outside before the rain starts. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Redoak49

Mornin everyone…

I got back from Gulf Shores , Alabama on the weekend and have recovered from the long drive and many construction zones. It was really nice being right on the ocean for a week. The best was long walks on the beach at sunrise.

The weather in NW Indiana is really nice with a sunny design and high up to almost 80. A beautiful day and have to remember it. The trees are just starting to have some color.

We do need some rain as there as been very little for awhile and not much chance for some.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

84 and sunny in San Diego today.

Don, I think all that rain must be up in WW Bob's territory, because it's not down here in the south. Wish it were.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

56 in WW and high overcast. It says 70 and partly cloudy. Maybe? They hit the 1/4" of rain on the head yesterday.

I had to do a double take on that Christmas tree band saw box too, but decided it is a band saw box shaped like a Christmas tree. Did I win the guessing contest Bob? ;-) Glad to hear you got into a hot spot on the water!

Bill, My hands just barely fit a shovel handle if forced! I go the hole dug to fix the water line. I thought about a post hole digger for the tractor, but then I remembered I have a breaking point for my big rotohammer. It loosens things up quick;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its sunny and 80 here. No rain anywhere in sight.
We have solid clay soil and when it's dry it's as hard as a rock. We have lots of big rocks too and they are also as hard as a rock. Got the auger going and got the holes dug. Had to do some adjusting to the three point hitch to get the auger to work right. Poured one pier, but need more concrete now. I guess I'll go get some concrete, about three 80lb sacks ought to do it.

Xmas tree BS box sounds like a good idea. Are you gonna use green wood?

Here's my next project. A new dresser for the boys room. It will be walnut and likely yellow pine drawer fronts.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay guys I just finished rewatching the video this Guy, Brian Akins, up on you tube. He calls it a Christmas tree band saw box. He admits that he can's use a band saw to cut the extra tight curves and resorts to a scroll saw.
nonetheless it turns out to be and awesome Christmas present to the women folk. I've resigned myself to groveling at the feet of my Mom to borrow her scroll saw. Don't ask me anything about me and my Mom. It's drama no one in their right mind want to hear about. Least of all me. I'm gonna muddle thru this and at the other end everyone in my circle of relatives will think I'm a freaking genius. What could anyone else ask for?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening, you'ens,

Not a lot to report around here. Didn't get much work done in the shop the last couple of days…The bathroom remodel is still underway, but seems to have slowed down some, with things needing to dry, etc. The lead guy (boss) has been working by himself the last few days, while the other two are off doing other jobs…That's the way this thing works…They try to line up several jobs at once where everyone is on a job. I've been helping out a little (very little) with some shop time, and help when and where he needs it….Like Bob (WW) said, I need to be put on the payroll…The old flooring is gone, glue cleaned up, and we removed the old toilet bowl, and he got it ready for a new one…The wife and I are headed to town in a bit to pick a new one up so it'll be here in the morning when he gets here to start putting down the new flooring, then the toilet, trim, etc. The tub is ready to set in, and the plumbing will be next. So slowly but hopefully, it'll start to look like something resembling a bathroom….

It was 60 this morning, with no wind, lots of sun, and finally got to 80 now…They say rain tomorrow, but we'll see….I'll have to catch up on my comments tomorrow (hopefully)...I'll close out for now, as we need to head to town to grab some grub, and get the toilet…Oh…and a new 14.4 battery for one of my drills…Crap…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I found him Bob. If you put a present in each drawer too, you will not only be a genius, you will be on hit parade too ;-)

The weather site says 69.6. I never saw more than 65 and no sun here. I think they are fudging to have a little better record ;-(

Hang on Rick, I'm sure they will finish if they come every day including Sundays.

Are building that in your new shop Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I'm basically adding a walkin closet to my shop. It will be 6×9. What it will do is make more room in my shop to build the dresser. The problem is the dresser is needed before my addition so it won't actually help the dresser project. I wanted to get the piers in before the frost comes. I will be able to work on the shop during the winter.


----------



## BurlyBob

No Bill, but the wood will be painted green like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

It was 60 at 7:15 when I arose, and very dark, very cloudy skys….Looks like a good possibility of rain today, but around here, one never knows….It sprinkled a little eariler, but nothing yet…. Looks like this is the only chance for moisture, but it could come a turd floater, and a gully washer….

The guy is here, and starting to do some work…About the same song, second verse….He'll prolly take off around 1:00 to head to another job….And yea Bob(WW), they work every day, including Sunday. It still is looking like another several days to a week before it's complete….We did gedt into town last night to pick up a new toilet, and a new battery for one of my drills…I can't believe how much those batteries are now..$79.00.But with my military i.d. card, I got a 10% discount on it all….So I saved almost $30..That prolly covered the taxes….If any of you guys have a military i.d. card, you get a 10% discount at Lowes and Home Depot…Just passing that along if you didn't know….For supper we had deep fried catfish with all the trimmings…Yummy…!!

Redoak49….Glad you made it home in one piece and good shape…Hope you had a great time down on the beach….The pictures looked nice where yall were staying…. Now it's starting to rain…..

BurlyBob….I'm like you….I really like catching them smallies and Kentuckys…They pull like a freight train…Glad you got into some…They are fun…And …I don't do bandsaw boxes, so I can't help you. In fact, I don't do boxes at all…That's not my thang…..!! But I can appreciate the talent it takes to build them….I like the idea of using green wood..lol..Be sure to post one or two when you get them built…Expiring minds need to know….

dawsonBob….I'm gonna go out and do a rain dance for you, since it's now raining….I know an old Indian…

Bill….Glad to hear you're getting some work done that you had been planning on doing….That's gonna be a beautiful dresser when you get it built, and a good addition to your son's room as well…I gave up using post hole diggers a long time ago…Digging don't agree with my old sorry back…The addition to your shop will help a bunch.

Don….I don't know where you are, so I'll just say good morning, and get after that java…

I'm done for now, so I'll head to the shop, and check on my charging battery, and may piddle a little…Waiting on another glue up to dry….Adios yall, and happy trails….


----------



## CB_Cohick

Three rumbles of thunder and a teaspoon of raindrops yesterday evening. Back to the same perfect, boring weather in Jayhawk land. The leaves are falling, I need to start getting up on the roof bi-weekly for a while to blow leaves out of the gutters. The chimney inspector cleaned out the chimney on our rental house, everything looks good there for fires in the fireplace.


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies and should be in the low 80's. It's going to be an easy day varnishing a couple of prototype band saw boxes. Nothing fancy just something I knocked out the other day. Be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's headed for 98 under blue skies here in San Diego today, a 14 degree jump from yesterday. One of the weather sites is calling for 101 degrees, but I seriously doubt that we'll see that.

In my book, that's hot. This old boy will be staying inside where it's air conditioned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 with bright overcast in WW this AM. Supposed to get to mid 60s today with some sun breaks.

I don't know about doing any rain dancing, but we will be dancing in the rain tomorrow. We are suppose to get windy and wet, 3/4". Tomorrow is the last shooting match of the season. Looks like a miserable day out there ;-( Good morning to sleep in ;-)

Welcome CB! Sounds like you are ready to brave the chilly winds of winter by a crackling fire.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man the weather is fickle. 80 yesterday and today high of 64 with some drizzles. It's only 58 now.
Like you said Dawsonbob, your summer comes in the winter, right?
Rick, the last time I went to buy batteries for my dewalt, I bought a whole set with a drill and recip saw, two batteries and charger. It wasn't much more than buying two batteries for my old set. New ones are 20 volt lithium ion.
I've been cutting and planing spalted hackberry for the dresser drawer fronts and top. My yellow pine turned out to be full of termites. Yikes. Time for a big fire.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy to all yall,

Just a little catch up on the work progress today on the bathroom…..The flooring is down (it looks really good), the tub is in place, and the new toilet is installed…These new toilets are weird….Don't know if any of you have put a new one in lately, but the new ones don't have "flappers"....any of them that I looked at….We put in a Kohler, and they have what's called an "Aqua flush" system…This takes the place of a rubber flapper….Strange….On to tomorrow….Hooking up the plumbing for the tub, and whatever else comes along…..That's it for now…See ya…


----------



## kukunyuk

[removed]


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you chip makers and dust mites,

It was 56 at coffee time, and the guys showed up to start on the bathroom….It's coming along….it's now 58 with plenty of sun, no wind, and no rain in sight for a good spell…..Things are slowly progressing on the shop project, so I hope to get some shop time in today…Now we're looking at paint chips and picking out colors to paint….That's the wife's choice….I just go along with whatever she says….lol…..Don't we all do that?

About another pot of coffee, and I'm gone to the woodshed….You guys have a good day, and stay out of trouble….We're heading towards that 3,000 post….Happy trails….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a clear blue sky and temps hovering around 39 this morning. The expected high today is 63. Me Thinks winter is coming.

Sorry guys, I've been MIA lately. I've been busy around here trying to wrap things up before the winter freeze kicks in. So much to do and so little time. I've been out in the shop also doing some small projects to get them out of the way so I can work on the larger projects. I'd like to report some new things around here, but there's none to be had, just the small stuff.

Rick, I could'a used that veteran discount the other day at Home Depot. I've got one in my pocket, but never thought to use it. Darn, could'a saved .60 cents. LOL I'll need it the next time I go though.

FF Bill, I know that dresser will turn out nice, I've seen ur stuff and it always looks great. I hope your add-on comes out okay as I know it will.

Boy, nothing like hitting me in the head with a hammer. I just realized what the "Christmas tree band saw boxes" were. I feel stupid now. I kept thinking it was for the band saw, not an actual "box". That one went right over my head. If I'd been any taller, it would'a hit me right between the eyes. I think I'm too shaky to make one of those.

OK, enough said. It's time to get outdoors and get some more fall work done around here. I can't wait to start traveling south again. This cold stuff is for the birds. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

I quit, I've been messing around trying something but it didn't work. Sorry guys!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

That military i.d. is really handy when you purchase even small stuff….No matter how much something is, the 10% discount helps..I use it every time I go to the box stores….Wish it would work at other places, too…

I think we have a spammer in our misdt….84 post in 9 hours….Yep….not a regular Lj member. I'm flagging that dude, or dudette..whichever…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I'm going to play around with the design and see if I can figure a way to do that Christmas tree band saw box with a real band saw. The guy on You Tube did his with a scroll saw. We'll see what happens.

Another beautiful sunny day should hit almost 80 today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

95 hot degrees here in San Diego today, which is actually a few degrees cooler than yesterday. We'll have another few days of this before it cools off again. No rain in sight.

As far as military ID cards go, your VA card will also work, at least around here.


----------



## kukunyuk

removed


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Thanks for the heads up on the VA card…I also have one, but have never tried to use it…It might or might not work around here…we'll see….Glad to know it works in your neck of the woods….I have my other one to fall back on just in case…..Hope you're feeling up to snuff, and getting along ok…It's just now hitting 70 degrees.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

65 and breezy in WW this afternoon. Not as much rain as I expected, but could add up to 3/4".

Good luck on that Christmas tree box Bob. I have complete confidence ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I found a pattern that might work. I'll have to modify it and make it somewhat bigger. The modifications will be to soften the drawer corners and give them more curves. I've thinking this could fit the bill. I'm still in the planning stages.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to hear you are on a roll Bob.

Guess I was wrong about the rain. The news was highlighting flooding and mudslides in Tacoma. Worst I had was it was ringing a bit harder when I was BBQing salmon. Still don't have my 3/4" ;-)

To bad we can't package some up sand send it to Bob in SD ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful clear sunny morning with temps at 55 with a high today of 75 expected. Prolly gonna be the pick day of the week.

Thanks Rick for the advise on the Military ID. I'm gonna give it a try. A little bit of savings is better than nothing. How's the bathroom coming? Should be getting close to being useful.

I finished up three projects yesterday. It's nice to get them off the bench so I can start something new. I've got a couple more projects rattling around in my brain. I'll see if I can get them going today.

Burly Bob, I can't wait to see those Christmas Tree Band Saw Boxes when they're finished. The suspense is killing me.

Well, guys I think it's time to clear outta here and make some saw dust on this beautiful morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning weather watchers. I've been watching and it's not changing much. 47° out the door and going to 80 with no rain in sight.
I've been trying to get my dad to get some sort of military ID, but he hasn't yet. He's never used the VA. How does he get an ID of some sort?
Rick, Don, hope those projects are going well.
My dresser moved forward a bit with milling and a bit of assembly. I have the top glued up and one end panel glued up. Walnut and spalted hackberry book matched panels. I was impressed that my BS resawed 7" with only my 1/4" blade. Gonna go use my father in laws dovetail jig this week to make drawers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood nuts,

It was right at 56 this morning, and now it's 59, and supposed to get to around 79-80…It'll have to hurry the way it looks out there now..Very cloudy and overcast, with little or no wind, and the humidity is 74%....

BB….I'll be anxious to see a Christmas bandsaw box…Don't believe I've seen one before…any bandsaw box for that matter….only some that have been posted on LJs….

Bob(WW).....Hope you enjoyed that BBQ salmon….That sounds nasty, but I'd bet it's good eatin'

Don…..Man, you're on a roll with the projects, and heading for more…!!...Ain't it nice to have projects in the works? Now don't hurt yourself with all that rattling going on in your noggin'...!

Hey yall….I thought I'd post a couple of small projects I finished up last week….i built 2 circling cutting jigs for the routers, and a circle cutter for the bandsaw…..Nothing fancy, but they were cheap, and they work good…





































Here ya go BB and Don….Thought I'd throw these in for you to gander at….



















Here's a gift from my mother-in-law….She really loves me, and thought I could use this someday….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny. Hope you won't need more than one visit.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well crap…..I don't know how them last pictures got turned sideways…..unless I turned the iPhone…? Don't remember doing it, but…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, now you got me thinking I need to stop everything and build a chop saw hood. That really looks like the ticket. I might have to do some thinking and testing. My chop saw is a 12" sliding compound and it throws dust every where.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BB,

That's why I posted them for you to look at…You mentioned in a previous post that you need to build a hood, also, and I thought it might give you an idea or two to kick around….Use any or all of it if you want to…...

Sorry you had to crack your neck to look at them…Misfortunes do happen…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

90 degrees here today, 5 degrees less than yesterday.


----------



## Redoak49

It is beautiful here in NW Indiana with 74 and bright and sunny. Gotta just enjoy days like this before the snow and cold shows up.

Made a couple of scroll saw projects for Halloween to send to Grandkids. Next on the list is a charging station for the electronic gadgets.

Spent yesterday in a wrestling match with my DW735 planer changing the blades. Out of the 24 bolts, 6 had to be drilled out. I replaced the original bolts with the hex inset which strips out with Torx ones. This was a real pain but now it cuts smooth. I used it to get some thinner wood which I resawed and then planed to 3/8,1/4 and 1/8". Made a pile of chips but now have oak, ash, pine and poplar for projects.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

The project is looking good, and you're making good progress..The Walnut and Hackberry really blends good together…I've never used hackberry, but it looks like good project material….Keep 'a plugin' on it….I like to see a project come together…..
As far as your dad getting a military i.d…...If he is retired from the military, or was injured (we hope not), he needs to go to the VA and talk to a counselor, and carry his DD 214 for proof of military service….dawsonBob or Don may weigh in on this one…..They prolly know more than I do about it…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Redoak49,

Sounds like you're good to go on the planer repair, and plenty of different woods re-sawed…..Now you're ready for more projects….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day here in WW, 58 and heading to 63 they say but I'm betting we get a couple extra without any clouds.

Bill, the panel looks like the start of something good!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick, Bob. I love the look of walnut against light colored wood.
Dad was not injured, but was in the AF from 64-68. He was in Vietnam and Okinawa.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that book match panel is really something to look at. The woods really work well together.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's fairly breezy today with light cloud cover and temps hovering at 59. The highs for today will be 70. Supposed to get some gusty winds today, upwards to 21 mph. Hold on to ur hats!

FF Bill, I like that wood combination. It looks really nice. Are you still planning to use pine for the drawer fronts? I'd say use that Hackberry wood instead. I like it. Course, the dresser is not for me though. LOL. About your dad's military ID, I stumbled onto getting mine. I joined the local American Legion and they gave me the direction I needed. Of course, to join them he needs to show his DD 214. If he's lost his perchance, (which I did) he can get another through the VA, in DC just by calling them. In Michigan, when you renew,you can get a veterans drivers license when you produce your DD 214. Also, when I applied for Social Security, they asked for your DD 214 and if your a veteran, the government gives you a little extra in your SS check each month. Everything revolves around the DD 214. I'm glad your dad served and didn't suffer any injuries.

Rick, I loved the pictures. Of course, I can't understand why I'm walking around sideways now. LOL. And, I did like your circle cutting jigs. Good Job.

Well, I'm heading outdoors to get some things done. I'm not sure how much I'll be on this week. Gotta go down state for an MRI on my back and then a couple of visits to the doc's. So, Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## groyuti

[No message]


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you Columbus Day celebraters,

It's 60 out now, with plenty of sun, very little wind, and the high is expected to reach 82…It prolly will, the way it's going….With a little wind, the leaves are covering up my yard, and falling fast….Fall is definately on its way. 
The bath room remodel is shaping up…Still like about another several days yet….I've got to make a partial countertop and door to be able to get to the plumbing and shut-off valves, if I ever need to cut the water off for any reason….Anyway….maybe one day it'll be done….

Don…..Hope you didn't hurt yourself looking at the pictures….Hey…I walk sideways all the time with my old back . I kind of list to one side, like a sinking ship….Thanks for the comment on the jigs….They were fun to build, as I like making jigs and fixtures for the shop…Besides cabinets, it may be my favorite thing to do…Keep us posted on what you find out from the MRI and the doctor….Sure hope it's nothing serious….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's a fine one. Started out around 55° and going to 79 for a high. Still no chance of rain.
Don, I'm using hackberry for the drawer fronts, just for you, really. Be careful on your travels.
Thanks for the info Don. Dad has been on soc sec for years so he should have the 214 then. I'll mention the other info to him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day in WW, 60 at 11 AM. Heading to the low 70s they say. Yesterday I did find over an inch in the gauge from the previous day. It only made it to 64 yesterday as it clouded up in the PM. I guess I had better quit questioning the weather man, eh? ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

90 degrees and overcast in San Diego today. They say we could get some rain on Thursday. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope so Bob.


----------



## Cricket

I am starting to think it will be summer FOREVER…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is looking like an endless summer! What is the normal in the 70s this time of year?


----------



## Cricket

No, we aren't usually only in the 70s this time a year but it seems like we should be in the 80s by now at least.

Maybe I am just impatient this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Where is everybody?
It's a fine fall morning here in MO.
It's about 59 out and going to 73 with no rain in sight. Getting windy this week. Saturday says a high of 58. Brrr.
Time for WWW
I'll check back at lunch to see if anybody else is up.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Cricket, I think I have figured out your weather problem. You live in South Texas. Does it even ever get to freezing there?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

Bill…...I'm here…I'm a little late today, as I'm feeling sluggish due to a "back attack"...After 3 Advil, and coffee, I'm coming around though….It was 56 eariler, with plenty of sun, no wind, and down right chilly….The high should be around 75 with 58% humidity…..Overall, a really nice day….Work continues on the bathroom remodel. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since it was started…I hate having to order parts, then wait for them to come in, especially on something like this….Next comes priming and painting…..Oh well…maybe someday…

Bill…...How's the work coming along on the dresser build? I know your son will be proud of it…

Bob(WW).......The weather sounds nice up in your neck of the woods….We're gaining on fall…

dawsonBob…..Sure hope you get some moisture out your way….You folks there really need it…I keep thinking that it might rain there soon…Now your 90 degrees sounds hot compared to ours down here in the South.

Cricket…..Don't give up….That temp has got to break sooner or later…but it will. Thanks for getting rid of those spammers…They are a troublesome bunch.

Chris….Cricket lives in the part of Texas that stays hot longer than most parts of the South….Been there, and done that…..Dallas, Austin, Houston, San Antonio, has some of the hottest summers going…Memphis TN. ain't no better…


----------



## BurlyBob

You folks got that endless summer right. 75 today. Maybe a change over the weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

88 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. Still hoping for rain, still not holding my breath.


----------



## BurlyBob

But isn't it normally sunny and warm in San Diego, Bob?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, I think I have figured out your weather problem. You live in South Texas. Does it even ever get to freezing there?
> 
> - CB_Cohick


We actually do get some freezing temperatures in the dead of winter for a couple of days, but they usually only last a few hours until the sun come up. We keep hearing it is gonna be a COLD winter, but I think they are teasing us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going well Rick. Second panel is glued up. Figuring of the hackberry isn't as striking so it will be on the end toward the wall. Took the top out of clamps and now need to surface it and fill a few worm holes. Then I need to mill some more walnut to size for the face frame. Maybe pictures of that later. Lunchtime now.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's normally sunny and warm, Bob, but we've been experiencing record-or near record-heat for awhile. Usually at this time of year it's in the upper 70's: lately we've been in the high 90's. That's too darn hot for this old guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Never trust the weatherman! It did not make 70 yesterday, on shore came early giving us high overcast and cut off the sun. The rain for today got lost in the process! So…....... Its 60 and high overcast now, who knows what will happen next? ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you lumber people,

Another really nice morning is going on now. It was 50 when I arose at 7:15 to get my coffee, and it's 57 now with plenty of sun, a light breeze, and 70% humidity…..Not too shabby….The high will be 82, but looks like a slight cool down is on the way for a couple of days…..Fall is coming, and the leaves are piling up….

The bathroom remodel has come to a slight hault. Things have slowed down somewhat….The customer project is coming along nicely….when I get a chance to work on it…Me and the wife went into town yesterday to have a bite of dinner (good Mexican food…yummy), then to HD to pick up primer, paint, and a new LED light kit, junction box, and a dimmer switch…replacement for that ugly-ass light that's there…It may get done one day…!!!

Bill….You're moving right along on the project…I always found that one step at a time works best….

dawsonBob….Don't let that heat get to you….Stay inside where it's cool…A person in your condition don't need to get stressed…..Take it easy….

Bob (WW)....I never trust what a weather person says….Why should we? All them people need a window in their office…..

I'm heading out to the shop now to take a gander at what I need to do next….I've got the side and back panels glued up, and under clamps now, so it's time for them to come off, and build a couple of shelves and the top…..Progress is the name of the game….Happy trails…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

85 and mostly cloudy in San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon folks.
My project is coming along.
Rick, sounds like you have several projects coming along. What is it you're building? Or is it a surprise?
In the forties this morn and going to about 73 today with bright clear sunshine. Wonderful. They are threatening us with a possible frost Saturday. Say bye bye to annuals in the gardens.
I love walnut. Where has it been all my life.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

Yep…. I have a couple in the works, alright, and no, they are not a secret….The main one I'm working on is an aquarium type cabinet for a customer. It is made of oak and oak ply….Here's a couple of pictures of what I have done so far….When it is completed, I'll post the finished product with pictures and explain it all…..This will be just for us on the weather topic, unless I decide to post it on the project page, or my own…




























This all I have for now…..more to come later…!!!

Edit: The top is just laying up there for now…I'm laying out spaces for the figure 8's that hold it down.


----------



## darinS

Supposed to be in the 70's this week.

Rant start.

Going way, WAY back about the ac. Replaced the motor and had someone check it. Found out the compressor was bad also, so had it replaced. Not sure if it works now or not since it cooled off enough to not need it.

HOWEVER, had the furnace repair guy out for the 5th time in less than a year. Whenever we turn the furnace off for an extended period of time, I can't get it to turn back on. The repair guys can't tell me why it won't start after its been off. It's supposed to be a 93% efficiency Goodman furnace. There is no pilot light, just something that glows red when it tries to light the gas. 4 pressure switches have been replaced and I'm getting a bit fed up having to have them come back all the time to get it going.

Ok, rant over. Thanks guys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have renewed hope for the weather man today. It is 2 PM and the sun is peeking out. I guess I'll allow him to call that partly cloudy. Certainly not what I expected. WE will have enough of those gray drizzly days coming up shortly.

Looks like you cabinet is coming along fine Rick.

Darin, After having wired controls systems for most of 45 years, I came to believe in at least half of the applications, the old mechanical controls were as good functionally for the application and infinitely more durable than the "modern" electronics. My neighbor just went through the same thing. Whole summer of AC not working in a brand new system. Then, when it started to cool off, the new furnace didn't work either. Only took about 3 months of weekly service calls, but they have it working now. But for who knows how long?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Darin. That gets expensive having to repeatedly have them come out.
Rick, that looks great. What will the finish be like?
Here's my progress so far. May start drawers tomorrow. And the top is just laying on there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Right now at this point I'm thinking I may go with about 2 coats of spar varnish on the inside (just to give some protection aganist any water spillage), and then 4-5 coats inside and out of polyeurthane….They will store things like cleaner, a water bucket, a little dip net, etc. I'm just going by what they told me they would store on the inside, so 2 shelves will be plenty…..So hopefully tomorrow I'll get some more lumber milled up for the doors (it'll have 2 to match the sides and back), and start trying to get it together…if I don't rip or tear anything, or bend it in the middle….

The dresser is coming along nicely, and looking great….The two woods really blend good together…Have fun building drawers….I like building them, and fitting them….Drawers are challenging…I like it…Keep us posted on your progress…..I really like that hackberry…Good job…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I built a platform bed with 8 big drawers. For those I used lock rabbet joints at the back and French dovetail joints to attach front to the sides. It take a while to get set up, but then you can do all the fronts with a dovetail and then set up for the sides. Once it's all done, slide the fronts in with some glue. They are very strong. Think I'll do them again.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Darin, if there is a capacitor in that lazy furnace of yours, I'd have your furnace guys check it. I understand those wear out over time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning yall,

It was 50 at the start of the morning, and now it's 71, with a high of 88 for the rest of the day…Plenty of sun, no wind, and 43% humidity…..It's gonna turn warm before the day is done….But…I've been in the shop this morning milling up some more hardwood for the cabinet rails and stiles….Got a couple of panels cut out so far, and next comes the shelves….Had to sneak in and get more coffee, and take a little break, as my back is hurting….Prolly will stay in till after dinner, then back out for a couple of hours….It's coming together….slowly but surely…..

Where is everyone? Ya'll must be busy today, or just out of pocket….


----------



## CB_Cohick

Heidy-ho, Weatherbugs. Perfect weather again today in Jayhawk land. The wife and I had an opportunity to drive around some this morning, and I am guessing this weekend may be peak around here as far as autumn color goes. Also, of note our first freeze of the year is predicted for Sunday morning. So long bugs! I can't say I will miss them much. Still no rain, dry getting drier.


----------



## darinS

I agree Bob (WW). Hard telling how long it will last.

Great looking dresser Bill. I gotta be dumb here, what's a French dovetail? Anything like a sliding dovetail? Never mind. Google to the rescue. May have to try that sometime.

I'll have to look Chris. I don't know if there is a capacitor or not.

High is supposed to be 58. Hope it stays cool like they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everybody,

Sorry I'm late today. See, the thing is… oh, never mind.

It's an overcast 80 degrees in San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening fellers. Another great fall day today. About 74 for the high. Had some dark clouds move thru this afternoon, but no rain fell out of them. Cooler tomorrow, no rain. Possible frost this weekend here too.
French dovetail = sliding dovetail with glue so it won't slide anymore. It's a great drawer joint when you don't want to have a false front.
Broke my dovetail bit today. It was a brand new Freud Diablo. Shaft broke right in half. Went to woodcraft and got a new fancy one along with some transtint dye and shellac. I'll put some finish on tomorrow and make drawers.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that dresser is looking good. I love the how the wood compliments each other. I'm also wanting you to put up some photos of this "French Dovetail". That's a new one on me. My adventure into dovetails is over for the moment. I'm on to making Christmas presents.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll get some pictures of it tomorrow…...the "French" dovetail. Have no idea why it's called that, but that's what it was called when I found it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I just went looking and found them. They do look effective for a drawer front. I'm going to study them for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## Redoak49

It is cold this morning in NW Indiana at 42 degrees. Supposed to have first freeze tonight. We need some rain as it is dryer than normal and leaves are changing fast.

But the weather has been spectacular with sunny weather.

I will finish up some Halloween scroll saw things for Grandkids today and send them Monday…Will post some pictures l after.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 44 out right now with a 6 mph breeze which makes it "feel" like 41. The high today will only move up to 47. And, like Redoak, we are expecting a freeze tonight and tomorrow night. Ugh!

Well, my doctors visits are over for the week and I'm glad. It's wore me out. Nothing new on my MRI that I didn't already know, screwed up back. But, I have to go have a stress test next week before I have any surgeries. They want to make sure I can handle it. That's scary in itself. They won't let me do the physical part, I have to do the nuclear stress test. My leg is screwed up from my back problems. Anyway, we'll get R done.

Looks like FF Bill and Rick are coming along on their projects. Good Job Boys! I'm kinda interested in those french things too. BTW FF Bill, I ran into someone that was from your neck of the woods. She went to school in Mehlville and Limbergh. Do those places sound familiar? Of course this was a long time ago. This lady came by my place and did an interview and will do a subsequent article on my nail apron collection. She is gonna send me a link to the article and I'll share it with you guys. While she was here, I told her about you guys and Lumberjocks. That's how we got on the names of those towns.

Well, I'm outta here for now. I'll catch up to you fellers later. Until then, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Noon, everyone,

It's 73 here in San Diego right now. It's supposed to get up to 79, but i don't think it'll make it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The last couple of days were perfect here in WW; sunny and 72. The weatherman hit it just right. He must have moved over by the window ;-)

I have been getting ready for fall rains. Got the weeds sprayed. Had to fix a small catch basin in the driveway. 2 of the buckouts have broken and left 5" holes in the side. The only way to fix it is to cut out the asphalt to pour a few inches of concrete on the outside. First thing I did was over do it with my Crapsman skillsaw. I thought it was a carborundum blade smelling, but no, it was the Crapsman crapping out. I committed the cardinal sin of electrical equipment; I let the smoke out! It was smoking and tripped the breaker right after I stopped cutting with it.

I went to the Blue Box and grabbed their top of the line Dewalt. No point in getting another Crapsman level $29 saw to crap out cutting the asphalt. It was only $10 more than the next one down on sale ;-) Whipped right through the asphalt without even breaking a sweat. I mixed a couple bags of Quickcrete in the wheel barrow and got it poured this morning. Should be ready for showers tomorrow ;-)

Bob, SD, I saw they are having down pours all over the SW this weekend, except of SD. That is some dry shadow you all have there!

Hope you pass your stress test Don. I gave 1/2 my nail apron collection to my grandson to try when he is working on his house. He didn't really know anything about them.

Bill, I goggled French dovetails and they looked like blind dovetails to me. Are they different?


----------



## dawsonbob

WW Bob, you hit the nail right on the head. I don't know why, but we can have rain all around us, but not get any here. We did get about 15 minutes of light drizzle this morning, but that was it.

Looking forward to El Niño. Maybe we'll get some then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It got up to about 65 today after starting at 37°. No rain in sight. Frosty tomorrow morn and high in the 50's.
I found the term "French dovetail" in a search for drawer construction methods. Here's a pic of mine before I put them together.









Don, Mehlville is the fire District across the river from mine. We run quite a few calls with them and we make move ups to their station 4 a lot. Lindbergh is a school district and a major road that cuts across the whole St. Louis area.
Small world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is a long way from what Goggle showed! But then, Goggle is hitech, not woodworking ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill M & WW. I used bing and saw something similar in the photo section. I can see the usefulness of this dovetail. I just don't know if I'm up to another dovetail challenge. The last one kind of did me in. Say Tmax, I believe I have the pattern down for those Christmas tree band saw boxes. I've got one block in the clamps drying.
Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll have the first one cut out. What sort of sucks it that I have to change blades in my band saw 3 times to get the finished product. I'm hoping to post a couple of photos here tomorrow night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like time to go full production. To much set up time for anything less ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

That's exactly what I'm thinking. So if this turns out well I'll be gluing up several blocks, 6-8 maybe and make the same cuts on each block then make the blade change for the next cut. I'll just have to muddle thru and see how it all works out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you lumber rats,

It's now 50, and was 48 at 7:30 when I arose for coffee….Purty well clabbered over this morning with 50% humidity, a NE breeze at 8 mph.The high today will be 67, with a low of 41 in the morning..Looks like it could either snow or rain, but neither in the forecast…..

I didn't post yesterday, cause I was in the shop early working on the customer project….Got the shelves made and installed, and put the top on with the figure 8's. The shelves are fixed….middle and bottom….Got the rails, stiles, and panels made for the two doors, and put together…They are ready to unclamp and be hung…that'll be today..I'm using old timey-looking hinges, as that's what the customer wanted (to closely match another piece they have), and it should be ready for a finish….Once I get it done, I'll post some pixs on here for you guys…

The bathroom remodel is at a slow down, as the tiles we ordered didn't come in Thrusday…they forgot to put them on the truck out of Little Rock….what a real pisser..So it'll be Wedensday now….Had the order sheet and all. Someone sure dropped the ball on that one…I gave them suckers a piece of my mind too about it…..Oh well..
As soon as this customer projct is done, I've got to start thinking about Christmas gifts for the family…Too much to do…so little time….PLUS..I'm gonna build a linen closet for the new bathroom now that we have the extra room for one….Just have to do things in order as they come…..
Hope everyone is feeling ok, and staying busy….Sounds like it for a few of us….Y'all stay warm….It's getting that time of year….Time to grab another cup of joe, and hit the shop….Keep them post coming…...Happy trails…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning Rick. I woke at 4:30am and couldn't go back to sleep. I think the big change is here for us. Almost 80 yesterday, may get to 70 today and maybe 60 tomorrow. Oh yeah and rain. I'm thinking another cup of coffee and then out to the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I woke to heavy frost all over the place this morning. The temps this morning was 35 with a light breeze and cloudy sky's. The high for today is 45 and cloudy. The temp for tonight is forecast to be 30.

FF Bill, I like those french dovetails. I'll have to give them a try. And yes, it is a small world.

WW Bob, you were busy yesterday morning. Sounds like your temps are just right. Will that be your temps during the winter months?

Burly Bob, changing band saw blades is a pain in the A**. For me, usually when I change out of one blade and do some work, I can always assume that I will be going back to that beginning blade to make one lousy cut that I forgot about. LOL. Anyway, I guess that is why we like woodworking so much, it's a challenge.

SD Bob, you're right. The weather maps are showing a great deal of rain due to the effects of El-Nino. It's also showing that it's gonna be a drier and warmer winter this year for us. We'll see! I hope you do get some rain but, not enough to wash you away.

Well, that's all I have for today. I'm going up to our lodge and sit for our open house. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning you guys. My truck had to spend the night outside because there is a nearly finished dresser sitting in its spot. There was something on my window. I think it was frost. Yep, frost. High of 59 today.
Back to work for 72 hours. Not too bad on the weekend. 
Rick, that aquarium table sounds like it will be really nice and they will really like it.
I put finish on the top and carcase yesterday. Put 6 drawers together. 3 more to assemble on Tuesday. Then hopefully some fnish sprayed on them and then final assembly with the slides. I used all shellac and water based products so as to keep odor to a minimum. May have clothes in this dresser by next weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, all,

78 and overcast here in San Diego today. On my way out for the afternoon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*WW Bob, you were busy yesterday morning. Sounds like your temps are just right. Will that be your temps during the winter months?*

No, typical winter day here is gray, 40 and wet; anything from a little mist to drizzle ;-( A good place to test your sense of humor ;-)

Weatherman must have moved back from the window yesterday. We were suppose to be wet, but had lots of sun and 65 ;-) Ended with a few sprinkles without wetting the ground. No complainants, just evaluating the weatherman.

I saw on the news last night that CA had flash floods that send mud flows across I-5 up to 6 feet deep. I would hate it if that happened when I was on I-5! That could drown people in small cars ;-( but they didn't say there were any fatalities.

I know about those messed up shipments Rick. I ordered a tamper tool for my big roto-hammer to back fill the water leak hole. No local stock, took a week for them to send the wrong shank to fit the roto-hammer. The way their catalog is set up, neither the salesperson nor I knew there was two options. They had to reorder it, took a week for the east coast to get here. They pulled it wrong, not a shank, a tamper plate that wasn't even close to the one that fits what was ordered! Reorder again. This time it had to come from Florida. A little over a week. Today I finally got started back filling the hole. Since it is 4 feet deep, it will have issued for years if it isn't compacted.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ok gang, you had questions about my idea for Christmas tree band saw boxes. Well here's my prototype. This process required 4 blade changes. I'm getting it down pretty well. Practice does make perfect. I'm not thrilled with this one and will definitely have to borrow my Dad's scroll saw. I just can't make those tight turns. It's especially noticeable on the top drawer. I just couldn't get the top on the cut going in so I stopped, backed the blade in till I could cut around the other side. As you can see it just wouldn't make that turn.

I'll be picking up that scroll saw in a couple of weeks. So in the mean time I'm going to be gluing blocks and cutting what I can with my band saw.

That last picture if for ya'll to get a good laugh. I call it my hand powered wide belt sander. Trust me it's a pretty darn good upper body work out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are going to be neat Bob. A lot more planning than I've put into any of my BS boxes. What's the smallest blade you're using?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I've got a 3/16" 4 tpi from Highland wood working. I also bought one of their wood slicer resaw blades. Totally awesome blade. That one is a 1/2" 4tpi. I did that round of the back of the blade with a piece of 600 grit wet/dry. My neighbor came over today. He's a world better with metal than I am. He helped me get a few things squared away on the band saw. It's an Atlas 912 built between '62-'65. I told him I couldn't get the blades adjusted to ride the high point of the tire. He took the adjustment knob to his place, was back in 10 minutes. He'd trimmed off around 1/8" of it and the blades are running perfect now. I doubt that's going to anything more that save wear on the blades and maybe improve the cut quality.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is the widest belt sander I have ever seen ;-) That top drawer is definitely a bit tricky for a band saw!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would have thought that 3/16 could cut a pretty tight circle, but maybe in such thick stock it resisted.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I've got a friend here who's a cabinet builder. That belt came off his PW Wide belt sander. It was destined for the dumpster. He told me they had just put it on and it immediately tore a few inches off one side. It hadn't even had a piece of wood run thru it. He was pretty darn PO'd about it, too. I think he was glad I took it so he wouldn't have to look at it.

I sort of knew I wasn't going to be able to make those turns but I had to give it a try. Was hoping I would get lucky. Wishful thinking!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think I'd be PO'd too! Like the day I dropped my newly repaired battery drill off a ladder onto the concrete floor. It had been dropped a time or two and was getting a little too lose and wobbly. I finally took it to the repair shop. First day I used it after getting it back…................'=(( ;-(((


----------



## BurlyBob

That reminds me of the joke about the teacher asking her kids what they during summer break that was nice and beautiful. Well one kid went to the beach another to the mountains camping and another to Disney land. Everybody did some that really special and beautiful, except little Bobby. The teacher asked him about that and he said that this Dad works real hard but doesn't make enough money for nice beautiful vacations. The teacher asked , didn't anything beautiful happen. Well little Bobby said his Dad saved up and was able to get the family a new color TV and the next day his brother drop kicked a foot ball thru the picture tube. The teacher gasp and said well Bobby that's not very nice. What did you Dad say? Well as the smoke was clearing, Dad finished his beer looked at the TV and said, "Beautiful, Just F&%king Beautiful!!!"


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning. Brrrrr! The temp shows it's 37 with a 6 mph wind which makes the feel like temp 32! Sky's are partly cloudy. We had snow yesterday and at times it was a white out. Too Soon!

*Burly Bob*, you've got one heck of a project going. I know this may be a dumb question, but couldn't you use a forstner bit or several small drills to drill that radius to aid in the relief while cutting those corners? At least they would give your band saw blade some relief while you're cutting. I've never made a bandsaw box before, so perhaps I don't know what I'm talking about. Anyway, just a thought. Oh yeah, I like your joke Bob. It makes me smile.

Looks like *Rick* got lost in his new bathroom and can't find his way back to his "purter". LOL

*WW Bob*, I'd take your winter weather over mine any day. I can live with a little misty rain any day over snow and ice. I kinda thought you guys had mild weather up there in the northwest.

Well I think it's time to get things rolling around here. So, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I thought of Forstner bit briefly, than the light came on. Doing so would remove the wood for the drawers. the drawers are what give this project it's uniqueness. I'm beginning to doubt that a scroll saw wil work as it lacks enough depth of cut. I just checked and Highland Woodworking has a 1/8" band saw blade with 14tpi. Not exactly the best for cutting a 4" piece but maybe if I take it real slow and easy. What do you guys think. Am I wishful thinking again??


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had 25° frosty degrees this morning, but it will be 63 sunny degrees later. Back to lower 80's this week and a chance of rain next weekend. We have high fire danger right now. Hasn't rained in weeks and now we have new leaf litter and dried grasses plus lower humidity.
Bob, what is the diameter of that turn? It looks about 1". I think a 3/16 blade should do that. Is it a problem with your saw guides? Maybe bearing guides would help. I assume you have cool blocks.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I've got blocks that came with the saw. You think I should tighten them? I'm not sure what that turn at the top is. I used a magic marker base for the outline. I tried a larger diameter washer for a pattern and didn't like the results. I'm thinking I'm going to order that 1/8" blade and give it a shot. What's the worst that could happen? I'd be back to square one. No Guts…No Glory.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There should be just a hair or less of clearance between the blocks and the blade and the blocks should be square and angled in the front which is what eventually happens. They can be squared with a grinder or sander. The back of the blade should be a hair in front of the thrust bearing and such that when the blade is pushed back the gullets of the teeth do not go past the front of the cool blocks. Have you seen this video on BS setup?


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

75 and overcast here in San Diego today.

You guys have some neat projects going. I should be able to do some wood working by January, which would make me very happy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey Burly Bob, FF Bill sounds like he knows what he's talking about. I don't know that much about band saws other than cutting. And if I can't cut it on the band saw, then it's onto something bigger. 4" is a long stroke for a scroll saw. Good Luck. Oh, and it's still cold in the north country.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is 58 and overcast on WW this morning. They have us scheduled for 60 and 75% chance for .1" of rain this PM. I'm holding their feet to the fire on this one! ;-) NOTHING MORE, NOTHING LESS!!

*Don,* We have pretty wimpy weather on both ends ;-) having grown up on a farm in southern Idaho, I do not miss tending livestock and milking when it is below 0 or shoveling grain in the bin or stacking hay in the barn when it is 105 outside and God only know how hot in inside in all that dust!! ;-( That is where one really needs a dust collector!

*BBob,* Maybe the easy way out is to cut out the bandsaw box frame and cut the drawers from different stock? As long as grain match isn't an issue, that might work?


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys for the advice. I'm considering it all. A far as the band saw and the cool blocks. What I've been doing is taking a piece of typing paper folding it over and using that as a spacer between the blade, the blocks and the thrust bearing. Somewhere I remember being told that a piece of paper is around .003 of an inch. I was thinking that .006 would be a pretty reasonable distance. What's your opinions? Should I take it down to a single thickness, .003 for a spacing? I'm open to any advice at this point. Like Don, my experience with the band saw is limited. Have no fear I will sally forth and persevere to a more successful conclusion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think it is a reasonable spacer.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I ordered 2 of those 1/8" blades from Highland. Looks like they are on back order 1-2 weeks. That will give me lots of time to put together several blocks. I put 5 together today. Brother did I give my 4 1/2 and 60 1/2 a work out the last 2 days. I do enjoy using my planes. There's something very satisfying about the sound of a sharp plane sliding across a board.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you lumber addicts,

I know it's late, but I'm finally getting on after about 2 days of absence….I've been finishing up the aquarium cabinet, and got the last coats on, and now it's done…I got the doors hung in place, spaced evenly, the hinges put on, then put on the door catches (top and bottom), and the last thing was to put the door knobs on (I finished the knobs, let them dry before putting them on)...The only thing I forgot to do was to get some pictures of the doors once they were finished….But they look just like the sides, so use your imagination…...All in all, I think it turned out pretty nice….I hope the customers will be pleased with it….I think they said the tank would be a 30 gallon size. This cabinet will have no trouble supporting the weight with the way I have it "beefed" up underneath….Here are a few pictures of the finished project…I didn't go into detail about dimensions, as I may do that if I put this in projects…...I do like building furniture….!!!

Oh yea….it was 48 this morning, and got up to 64 for the high….A few clouds, no rain, and a slight breeze…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Really nice job Rick. You the Man.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Hope you're feeling a lot better…Glad to read you got out with friends…Prolly done you a world of good….And really glad to hear you'll be able to get back into woodworking by January….I know you've missed it….

BurlyBob,

You have more gumption than me about building band saw boxes….It looks like a serious endeavor….I have never tried to build one….It takes a special person to make those…Don't give up on the Christmas tree boxes…you'll get them…I have confidence in you…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick thanks for the vote of confidence. Your cabinet looks pretty darn good as do the rest of your project. I particularly like your table saw cabinet. I've got an X5 as well. Love that saw.

Don, you keep getting better.

My best,

BurlyBob


----------



## Bonka

At 0500 in Orange Park, Fl. it is 51d with 81% RH. I finally got my 30'' Steve Knight jointer taking off fluff from a cherry board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man!! That is nice Rick. Customer will love it.
It's 45 out there this morn and going to 75. I know it's nothing compared to the drought out west, but we've had no rain in October so far. Pretty unheard of around here.
Bandsaw boxes are fun to make and can be addictive. ive not made any as specific as Bobs though. Mine have been very fluid if you will.
Have a good one all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Greetings and Salutations from Northern Michigan. It's mostly sunny with a 11 mph wind with 44 degree temps. Supposed to be 64 today and getting warmer by weeks end. Yeah!!!!

*Burly Bob*, I too like the sound of a clean cut from a hand plane. But, I must admit, I like to smell freshly cut wood. Some woods give off an aromatic smell that I just love. Poplar, Pine and Oak are my favorites. They just smell wonderful. Cherry smells sweet. Sounds sick when I tell you guys. LOL

*Rick*, nice job! I could use the same adjectives as the rest to describe your work. But, I like yours best, "Stellar"! Sometimes I look at some of these projects on this web site and just get wowed by the craftsmanship that these people can do. It's just amazing and you are in that category. You and the rest of the guys here on this page. Job well done!

Hey you guys, have any of you guys seen the series on TV called "Tiny House Nation". It's a group of people that build RV's. I've watched a couple of shows. I'm not sure what size structural lumber they are using, whether it's 2×4's or 2×3's or 2×2's. I've went to their site and tried to find out, but you have to buy their plans to find out. I'm not going to do that. Anyway, it's kinda interesting none the less.

Looks like *Gerald* finally got his temps a little more manageable. Good for you.

Well, enough said, I'm heading out the door to get some more yard work done before winter sets in. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Cricket

We are headed up to 86 degrees today, but it is an amazing 62 degrees this morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and Cricket,

Well….With the cabinet completed, I decided to sleep in a little this morning, as I was purdy tard…..But, that's the way I roll. Once I start a job, I do it till it's finished..No matter if it's for a customer, or for our home…My wife says I'm compulsive about woodworking, but when I start a project, I see it through till it's finished….She can't call me a slacker…!! And guys, I really appreciate the nice comments on the project…You guys are too kind to an old fart..I hope I can woodwork till I croak…Now I've got to think about some Xmas gifts….It'll be here before we know it….I wish I was smart enough to have re-done our bathroom remodel…It would be finished by now….)

It was 48 when I arose for coffee, and headed to the sunroom to watch the animals and birds….Too dang cold to open the windows….The air was a little fresher than I wanted …lol.. Plenty of sun, no wind, and 41% humidity….The high should get to 72, so it'll be a nice day…..

Bill….How's your project coming along…? I'll bet it's looking really good, too…Keep plugging pal….

BurlyBob….Keep that bandsaw blade a strokin'...Those boxes are gonna be stellar when you're finished….

Ok….I'm gonna snag another cup of joe and head to the shop for a while to do some thinking and planning. I do my best loafing in there, as my wife is gone to West Plains, Mo to an all day sewing class….I hope she brings back supper…!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

First frost of the fall this morning, freezing rain on Saturday and Sunday. Yay high energy bills are back!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm headed to the shop after a pit stop. More wood to cut and blocks to be glued up. Definite weather change. We had a little rain the last couple of days and temps are down. Fall is probably my favorite time of the year. My wife made apple butter yesterday, the house still wonderfully smells of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, my project is at a standstill while I'm at work for 72 hours. I'll get back to it tomorrow and may finish. Cindy wants the pulls to be something fun for the boys at least for now, so they will be made with duplo Legos. Gotta figure that one out, but I have an idea. Later I can make some out of wood that matches better.

I too need to get on some Christmas gifts. Right around the corner as you say. I haven't made cutting boards all year. I enjoy making them and I have my nice drum sander to help with the process.


----------



## CB_Cohick

Another perfect day in Jayhawk land, sunny and 70's. It is still dry getting drier though, we have a red flag warning out for probably the next several days. There is a chance of rain next weekend, of course they have been saying that for the past month. My HVAC guys came Friday and gave me the bad news that my 20 year old furnace is done for. It would cost as much to repair as replace. So, new furnace and AC being installed Thursday. Now I just need to hit the lotto to pay for it all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, that cabinet looks fantastic!

The ground is wet but nothing serious at 62 with only 60 scheduled today in WW. Looks like a little dose of sunshine caught the weatherman off guard ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya'll, again,

Bill,

I had forgot about you being on duty at the fire station for so long….Things do come to a hault when you're working…..You mentioned making cutting boards…Boy…I haven't made any either in about 3 years. But you put the idea back in my head, so I might just have to whip out a couple…..

Chris,

I completely understand about your having to replace the a/c…We had to completely replace ours (inside and outside units, plus new duct work and insulation) about 4 years ago, as ours was shot, too….it cost dearly, but we also got 2 checkups a year for 2 years when we had it done….That helped, but now I have to pay them…lol.

Bob (WW),

Thanks Bob for the kudos on the cabinet…I was purdy proud of the way it turned out…The customers will be by tomorrow to pick it up…I hope they will like it, too…Nice weather up in your neck of the woods…Hope it last a while…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris that sucks. Same thing happened at my wife's office. We called in the repair guys, because the inspector said the temp at the duct wasn't right and needed repair. Had service company come and look. At the end of the day we ordered two new furnaces and one new AC, because it would have been almost as much to do repairs.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas dias, amigos,

74 and overcast in San Diego today. Probably the coolest day of the week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy out this morning but a little warmer and no wind. The temp is 55 and shooting for 66 today. Yesterday it was sunny and 70.

Well, we had to make an emergency trip downstate to the dentist for my wife yesterday. Her crown fell off and we had to glue it back on. That kinda shot the day but it was a nice drive just the same.

I've had no COFFEE this morning and won't have any all day. It's tough!! I've got a stress test in the morning and the doc told me I can't have any coffee or any type of caffeine.

I'm gonna go out see if I can get something done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that sucks no coffee in the morning. Ugh. I couldn't survive without my morning java. Overcast today and sun till next week. Temps are dropping and the grass is growing slower. You know what that means? I get to do my annual winter weed killing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood rats,

NO COFFEE…..!!!! Oh mercy….If I didn't have caffeine and nicotine to get my heart started, and my eye open, I'd go birzurk…!! I'd rather be whooped with a wet rope… or go into a coma…..No…I would just have to endure, as I've had to do it before many times before having surgeries….Boy it's tough Don, but you can handle it….Just think about that java AFTER the test…..I'd prolly drink a pot, and then another….!! Have a doughnut, too….Then dinner. I'm with BB…Ugh..!!..I'd have one serious headache…Are we helping any.?....lol..!! Ok..I'm done with the torcher…!!

It was 49 when I arose to get my large mug of COFFEE….plenty of sun, no rain in sight, and no wind..The high will be 76, and the forecast looks purty much the same for the rest of the week….The customers will swing by today to get their new cabinet, and she talked about another possible project for me to do…Don't know yet.
I've got a billion leaves on the ground now, and more falling…I guess it's time for me to call my gardner and put him to work…..He'll be thrilled about that…..The bathroom remodel is at a stand still…Waiting on parts to come in really sucks…But the tiles should be in Wed., and the guy is coming Thrusday morning to lay it in…
That's it for now…I'm heading to the shop to sits and thinks, and drink my very large mug of COFFEE…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Rick, I recently bought a Toro leaf vacumn/shedder/blower at BORG. It was $70. It's pretty darn good. My neighbor has one of those hybrid poplars. The wind blows most of his leaves into my yard. Try as I do, he just won't let me bring them back home. This Toro is looking like a real work saver. I imagine you got yourself one of tow behind yer tractor rigs


----------



## Rick Dennington

BB,

That Toro leaf getter sounds like the ticket….Not a bad price on that puppy…..I wish I had a neighbor close enough to me to blow my leaves in their yard…My neighbors are at least a 100 yards + from me….All the way around. My house sits on about 1+ acres…And you caught me just right….I came in for another big mug of COFFEE…Sorry, Don….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. A very nice breezy day around 75°. They say rain for the weekend, but I'll believe that when I see it. This is the sho me state after all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and kind of cloudy in San Diego today. No rain in sight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang. I did it. I've cut enough piece for those Christmas tree band saw boxes. 28 to be exact. Go ahead, go ahead, say it!.... Burly Bob, yer nuts. Yup, Life is an adventure lets live it !! Now here's the really crazy part. I'll be sending an easy third of these to family in Germany. You can't believe how expensive that is going to be.

Guess you guys are right, I am crazy!!! But, boy is it fun!!! I'm going to make that band saw pay for itself. I may even make a few more to sell. I'm somewhere between $35-$50. What do you guys think?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day here in WW as scheduled by the weatherman ;-) Glad to see he is back on track and very reliable. I've been doing a little of what I call deferred maintenance around here; stuff I let go because my hip was out of whack when on ladders all the time. Now that I have quit working, I'm getting to where I can work quite easily. ;-) That is a bit of an enigma!

Anyway, I'm digging up the driveway to repair a slow drain. My wife said it looks like it is draining ok. I told her it is nearly plugged and would she like me to wait until it stops and she has to walk through a 3" deep puddle to get in the car? ;-) Unfortunately, the plug isn't where I though it was ;-( But, a garden hose in the downspout on the house should not back up in a 4" drain pipe. Gotta follow it farther. Trouble is, there has to be a T under a 4" concrete apron in front of the garage door ;-((

BBob, glad to here you are on track and more importantly, having a ball doing it! You colul ship those to Seattle a lot cheaper than to Germany ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh tannenbaum! That's a lot of BS boxes.
It's another beautiful, dry fall day here. Going to 80° I think. Lots of brush fires around. I can smell the smoke in the air at all times. Supposed to get a half inch of rain this weekend. We will see.
Be careful Bob in WW. That sounds like work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you fine fellers,

I'm now at the slacking stage for a couple of days after the last build. The folks came and picked up the cabinet yesterday, and apparently it was exactly what they wanted….I like it when a plan comes together…Through conversation, she found out my wife was a quilter and sewer, and I showed her the sewing cabinet I built for her. She also does that, and she wants me to build her a sewing table. We'll talk about that later as it gets closer to time.
We went into town last night to eat supper, and go to H.D. to pick up some bathroom fixtures (i.e. towel racks, hockey blotter holder, and hand rails for the shower.)...I checked up front, and the shower door had came in that we ordered (glad I went in my truck)...Sooo, that's all ready to be installed….I'm ready to get this mess over with.

BB…..Sounds like you got plenty of work going on up in your neck of the woods…That's a lot of boxes….I know they'll look great when you're done….You mentioned shipping some to Germany..I sent a friend of mine here on LJs (blue kingfisher) about 8 DVDs from old series of Woodsmith Shop, Shop Notes, and the New Yankee Workshop. I made copies of mine for him, and sent them through the mail…I had to get a special stamp (?), or permit….It took about 3 weeks for them to get to him, as he lives outside of London, England, and cost about $28 to ship.

Bob (WW)....Sure hope you locate that plugged up drain.. That sucks having to dig up your driveway…Can you use a long snake to maybe figure out where it is.?

Bill….My weather down here sounds like yours up there….Dry, and no rain, but some is predicted for a couple of days…Too dry to burn leaves..I think we are under a burn ban till we get a good rain…I sure need to mow and blow and burn…Now I have a gazillion leaves beginning to pile up….It's time to call my gardener..

Don..Boy this coffee sure tastes so good this morning.. Hope you made up for having to miss out on yours yesterday…Hope the stress test went ok, and all is well with you….

Here's the morning report:...It was 50 when I grabbed my big mug of joe, with partly cloudy skys, a very slight breeze, and the high will be right at 80…It's supposed to rain Friday and Saturday…Yea right..!! Ok fellers…that's it for now..I gotta make a run to Mo for cigs, and then hit the shop to loaf….Later, and happy trails..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

58 with the sun breaking through the high overcast headed to mid 60s and mostly cloudy.

Yeah, it does look like work, but no emergency and at a leisurely pace, it'll keep me in tune ;-)

There is a T under there and a snake can't make the turn ;-( The only access to it without a T is at the end in a ravine about 200 feet away and no way to really get the equipment out there. Other option would be to dig up the lawn and hunt for the drain line to put the snake in. I decided it is best to dig up the area where it is plugged and leave a clean out access in case there are issues later.

I think this plug is from all the silt off the lot next door when they built a couple years ago. Suddenly, both my neighbor and I have issues after 40 years. Coincidence? Maybe?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today. No rain in sight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm not sure how it happened, but we have wet ground with 0% chance for 0 inches of rain?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bob we had frost on the pumpkin this morning. First time this fall. So I'm out in the garage finishing the day by trimming the sides of some of the glue up blocks. All of a sudden my Sears joiner starts making noses and metal parts shoot out the back side. Yeah, no crap! I shut it down and find out that the parts were a pulley and the key. Nothing broken and an easy fix. Nonetheless it sure got my attention.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I hate it when the parts fly! At least you kept the smoke in. More than I can say about my Sears skill saw ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of Sears power tools. I inherited this POS from my Dad. It's got a mobile stand that skitters more than rolls. It vibrates like an old wagon on cobblestone streets causing screws in the stand to fall off from time to time. It's sure not good for much but rough work like I'm doing now. I sort of hoping it's motor starts smoking, than I can convince the wife to let my get that Jet combo.


----------



## Redoak49

The weather in NW Indiana has been terrific the last week or two. Yesterday it was 80 and had coffee outside with my dog and we both loved it. Supposed to cool off today and feel like fall…..leaves are falling off the trees but are pretty.

Feeling better today after having tooth out on Tuesday. My dentist is really good but I hate visiting him.


----------



## Cricket

We are expecting several days of rain down here, which of course means flooding.

Fun Fun


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you weather watchers,

The first thing I'm gonna do is RANT…..The tile guys was supposed to be here at 7:30 this morning, and he just now got here (nearly 9:00)... Then he tells me that all the tile didn't come in (the bull nose tile), it's on back order, and it'll be another week before it comes in…What a real pisser..!!! I don't think this job is ever got to get done…The wife and I have made several trips to town to get all the parts for this job to help save them some time, and have it here ready to go….And now this….And I haven't seen the remodel guy in several days…Says he's waiting on the tile guy to do his job, which is understandable, before he can finish up his part….One thing I've found out about people around here since we've lived here….they just work when they want to…Example: When I was having my shop built, the framers started framing, then I didn't see them for about 3 days…When they finally came back to work, I asked them where they had been….Oh, it's deer season…we took off and went hunting…And a couple of other incidents have happened like that…One thing that really chaps my butt, is when someone tells me they will be here at a certain time, and shows up an hour or more later…I hate waiting on people to do work for me. When I tell someone I'll be there at a certain time, I show up….Ok…rant over….

It was 60 at 6:30 when I grabbed my java, and still very dark….Plenty of sun, no wind (I should be on the lake catching one), and the high will be around 83…No rain yet, but it's coming…so the weatherman says…

I guess I'll hang around here this morning watching this guy do his thang…Hopefully he'll do the tile in one day, but I ain't holding my breath…...That means I get to drank more COFFEE…...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls from Northern Michigan, It's sunny and calm and the temp is hovering around 49 this morning. Forecast is 59 with more sunshine. I'm sitting here drinking my 4th cup of COFFEE getting excited to get outside, but not until I have my coffee.

Thanks guys for thinking of me while I was NOT having my COFFEE the past two days. It was really rough Tuesday. It felt like I was in a fog all day long. And, then you guys reminding me of the COFFEE you were enjoying. I got a chuckle out of it though. Any thought is better than no thought at all. I made it through the nuclear stress test yesterday without a hitch, so I'm happy. I got done around 1 PM and headed to Cracker Barrel and had a big cup of coffee with my breakfast. I ate so much, I was in pain the rest of the day.

I got another nail apron last night at my Legion meeting. It's a "Handyman Club of America" brand. Have any of you guys had experience with the club. I did some research on them and not many like them. They started in 1978. I'll include a picture for you guys.

WW Bob, while I was reading your blog about your drain problem, I was thinking you should install a clean out and then you said it. So I think you're on the right track. I hope you can get it.

Burly Bob, I think you tacked a butt load of work, but if you like doing it, then that's great. When I did my calendar frames, it near killed me doing repetition. My hat is off to you if you can accomplish the task. I'm the wrong person though to tell you how much to charge someone. Good Luck.

Rick, What can I say. When you build nice things, people want you to build more. That's the trouble with being good at what you do. Enjoy! Oh yeah, Thanks for rubbing it in on the COFFEE. LOL. I enjoyed it.

FF Bill, you didn't post your dresser for all the guys to see or are you waiting for the drawer handles first. You did a fantastic job. Are you close enough to St. Louis to mutual aid them on the Church fires? I think they have some nut running around there.

OK, I think I'm done messing around. I think it's time to take another sip of sheep dip and get outside. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don Glad your enjoying your morning Joe. Your certainly deserve it. Your weather sounds about the same as ours. Enjoy the day!

WW Bob share your displeasure with your plumbing issues. It's absolutely my least favorite thing to do as far as home repairs go.

I'm about half way done with glueing up blocks for my tree boxes. Just goes to show you can never have enough clamps. I can only glue up 4 blocks at a time. that uses all 12 of my Jorgenson wood clamps and 8 pipe clamps.
Oh well it'll just take me an extra day.

you guys enjoy the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It was pretty warm out the door' 60° considering it was 25 just a few days ago. Supposed to be 78° today. Yesterday was unseasonably warm with 86°. They keep saying rain this weekend. We sure need it.

Rick, I doubt he'll finish the tile today…..he doesn't have it all. Hope the whole thing gets done soon for ya though.

Never heard of the club Don. Nice apron though. We only do mutual aid to the city about once every ten years. The church fires haven't been very big. Mostly on the outside of the building, but yes a nut on the loose.
I will finish up the drawer pulls tonight and then get some good pics to post as a project. I imagine the purists will not be happy with my Lego handles on this dresser, but my wife will be and that's what matters, oh and my kids.

Now what?


----------



## Rick Dennington

I'm back…...,

Well….the tile guy showed up, and now he's working like a beaver…What he's done so far looks good, but I don't think he'll finish up today…..

Don…I'm glad you're getting caught up on your coffee drinking…One just can't do w/o a lot of caffeine….And yes, I do know about the Handyman Club…I get junk from them quite often wanting me to join, and they have sent me some things to entice me, like little plastic drill gauges, note pads, etc…Even sent a magazine…Just not interested..I don't care for them, myself…..And I'm prolly gonna take the people up on building another project for them…She wants a sewing table, so a piece of cake….

BB….Keep a strokin' on them bandsaw boxes….Lots of work, but hey, that's the name of the game…You need more clamps…!!! You know what they say about clamps….

Cricket….Sure hope you don't get any flooding…Don't need that, for sure..

Bill…..No…He won't get through today, with even what he can do now…Maybe tomorrow..Then it's hurry up and wait on the rest of the tile to come in….I hate back orders….That really sucks to not have parts on hand when you need them….And as far as the Lego handles go…tell everyone to bite it if they don't like them. It's your son and wife that matters…no one else…Hope you post the dresser as a project…I haven't decided if I'll post mine or not…I just posted it for you guys to look at. Everyone else don't matter…


----------



## firefighterontheside

One reason I post most of my projects is that it becomes sort of a portfolio. I can open up LJ and go to my projects to show people what I have done and can do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looking to be an awesome day here in WW, sunny and not to hot or too cold ;-)

Rick, the parts not showing seems to be a inconvenience of the WWW. Nobody stocks anything locally. It is known as just in time shipping and delivery. Works great if it works ;-)

I wonder about why 99% never bother to let the customer know if they will be late or cancelling? I always did. I even had people comment that I was the only contractor or service person that they had ever known to do that! Totally beyond my comprehension. It is so easy to establish a stellar reputation; just be considerate and the competition will do it for you ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I know exactly what you mean about posting projects so they will be part of a portfolio so your customers can see your work…That's what I do…I take pictures, and then put them in a file on my computer, or post them in Photobucket. That way I have 2 places of reference to go to…Plus I have a photo album of projects I built years ago. So that's another one..

Bob (WW).....I don't know..It behooves me as to why people are like that..The one I really dislike the most is when someone is supposed to come out to install something like a phone line, or install a satalite dish, or cable, and they tell you the guy will be there between 8:00 a.m and 5:00 p.m…..Like you're supposed to hang around all day waiting on this fool to show up….That's a real burner for me…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today. Still no rain in sight.


----------



## CB_Cohick

There is actually a decent chance of some rain tonight in Eastern Kansas. We sure could use it. It's so dry the fire hydrants have started chasing the dogs around here. I guess I should get up on the roof here in a bit and blow the leaves out before things get going.

New furnace and AC are installed. They are coming back next week to fix the flue (code violation), and hopefully I should stay warm and cool for a while. The new thermostat is pretty neat. I can control it from my phone, which means I can mess with my wife from anywhere now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…What I said eariler in my post above still holds true….Around this area where I live people just work when they want to….He was here at 9:00, and left around 2:00. He won't be back till next week when the other tile is SUPPOSED to be in…Yea right..!! I believe it when I see him drive up….Now, the guy doing the remodel will have to wait to try and finish up his part….I just hate it when a plan don't come together….

Chris,

Glad to hear you got that new unit installed…I like the statement about the dogs and hydrants….Makes sense to me..!! Now you have the best of all seasons….You're in tall cotton now, boy….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So Chris, you any kind of a waterfowl hunter? I hear they got pretty decent hunting there. With the drought out here it's pretty hard to come by any more. Ducks and geese are one of my passions. I had a pretty decent hunting partner for years. Sadly he and his wife now have terrible health issues. He got banged up pretty good in 'Nam and it's come back to haunt him. Last time I saw him he's packing an O2 thing with him. Breaks my heart every time I see him.


----------



## patron

rained here steady for 24 hours
(by taos new mexico)
this afternoon after it cleared


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy David. Nice to see you here. I see some snow capped mountains still.
My package hasn't arrived, so I won't get the drawer pulls on tonight and therefore won't post it til tomorrow. That is IF my package eventually arrives.


----------



## CB_Cohick

> So Chris, you any kind of a waterfowl hunter? I hear they got pretty decent hunting there. With the drought out here it s pretty hard to come by any more. Ducks and geese are one of my passions. I had a pretty decent hunting partner for years. Sadly he and his wife now have terrible health issues. He got banged up pretty good in Nam and it s come back to haunt him. Last time I saw him he s packing an O2 thing with him. Breaks my heart every time I see him.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob, the waterfowl hunting I have done was only with a camera, lol. But, I do see quite a few teal around and about. I suspect some good hunting could be had. Sorry to hear about your buddy. Those oxygen tanks are a lifesaver though. Both my parents used them to make breathing a bit easier.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and calm with temps at 40. It must have gotten cold last night cause we had frost this morning on my truck. It's supposed to get to 53 today with more sunshine.

FF Bill, I understand about posting. I don't post everything I do, but I do take pictures of everything I make. That's so I can reference the project later if I need to. I've got a lot of projects I've never put on here. I do like your latest project though. You didn't mess around, you got it done in quick fashion. You did a great job on it. You are very good at what you do. Keep it up.

Rick, I don't know about you but, I think I would've blown a gasket by now with your bathroom. I'm a pretty patient person, but I do have my breaking point and this would've been one of them. Good Luck.

Well, I was busy yesterday. A friend came by yesterday and dropped off his wood lathe. He told me he's had it in his garage too long and it was time to get rid of it. So, he brought it by and gave it to me. Also, I have a draft of the article the local paper did of my nail apron collection. It looks kinda big.

I'm gonna skate for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellers. It's about 63 out there and headed to 71. I heard some rain drops on the roof last night and it's supposed to rain off and on today and this weekend too. Though we may only get a total of 1/4"

Don, that's a great article. Congrats on being recognized. I don't have a Goodrich apron.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood stainers,

I think sometime during the wee hours of the morning, it started raining, and is still raining. It was 60 when I got my mug of coffee, and I looked out the kitchen window at the temp, and saw the rain, blowing wind, a zillion leaves falling, and about 6 deer in the woods across the road…..What a great time of year…It's prolly my favorite.

The high today will get to about 72…maybe….It's supposed to rain all day and night, and tomorrow..Dark skys..

Don…. That is a good story about your apron collection….I read every word…I especially like the part about your grandfather, and his apron, and about the guy putting siding on the house, and you talked him out of his, and traded….Now I know what you look like…lol…Hope you're drinking your coffee…You need to make up for a couple of days you missed….I do have a couple of aprons that I would let you have if you wanted them, but I don't think either one is a Goodrich Lumber Co. apron….And yep…I'm pretty much aggitated over this whole affair, but what can you do? They have you by the short and curlies, so we just wait…..It does make my temperture rise…...

Bill…..I think our weather is right on track with each other..It sure sounds close, as far as temps, and rain goes…How's the project coming along? Have you had a chance to do any more on it? Be sure and post pixs of it when it's done….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick the dresser is in the bedroom, but waiting on the Legos to make the drawer pulls. They were supposed to be here last night, but didn't come. Hopefully the mail will be here around noon and I can get it done. Then I will take final photos so I can post it. I'm going to use my actual camera to make sure my photos are high quality. Thanks for asking about it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Temps are definitely dropping here. Looks like we can kiss 70's goodbye. Thought I was down to my last couple of glue ups. Found out last night I might have to do another half dozen. Oh well, I've got loads of time till the new band saw blades arrive.

Don must be nice to have friends like that. The only things my friends give me is a hard time.

Hi, Ho, Hi, Ho it's off to work I go!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They're showing rain next Thursday: bet it doesn't happen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I sure hope you can get some rain from that hurricane down there. Biggest one ever recorded on the west side of the pacific. The rain will probably end up in Texas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Dawsonbob, based on the report I just saw that weather is not coming anywhere near you and may be coming here. Hopefully by the time it comes here it will just be some rain. Not flooding rain. Don't need that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oops, just re read my other post I meant to say the west side of Mexico.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm thinking that storm is going to peter out long before it hits the US. My oldest Daughter is a missionary in North central Mexico, She might get some rain though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BB, they are actually saying we will get rain from the remnants. Don't know how much.
I finally got the drawer pulls on the dresser and posted it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/191298


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a band saw blade question for you all. I ordered a couple of blades for my saw from Highland woodworking. They are 14 TPI , I just found a blade that's 7 1/2 TPI. I'm going to be cutting 3/8"-1/2" curves thru 3 1/2" of pine and plywood. You think there's anything to gain with the 7 1/2 TPI ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

There may be more set to the teeth giving more room for turning. That's just a guess though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a soggy start to the day up here in Northern Michigan. It's a wet 52 outside with a light breeze and very overcast. Forecast is for some clearing to partly cloudy sky's and 64. I think Pat is going to effect our weather here too. I feel for Texas though with all that rain. They certainly won't need much for a while.

Thanks for the nice thoughts on the article. I posted it so you guys can have a feel for what I'm like, not for praise. But, I'll take it just the same. I'm having fun with that "new" lathe. I used one in high school but that was a half century ago and the brain cells don't work that well anymore, so I'm gonna stumble through it the best I can. I'm not sure about it yet, but you just can't say no to free.

FF Bill, you did a nice job on your dresser. You can see the passion you have for woodworking in you work.

Rick, If you have some aprons, I love to have them. Knowing they came from you would make them even better. I remember when I opened my grandfathers wood tool box and found that apron. I guess my grandfather was pretty happy when I was born. He went out and bought me a pair of bib overalls. They were the blue and white striped jobs. He was killed in a tragic car accident. Some guy ran a red light with my granddad in the intersection. The guy was driving a semi truck with rolled steel on the bed. The truck rolled over trapping my granddad under the trailer. He lived for a few hours after the accident. My grandma used to tell me I looked like him a lot. I sure wish I could've met him. I guess that's why the apron means so much to me. He's out in my shop every day with me.

Burly Bob, I'm not sure if that would work or not. It seems that the 7.5 TPI would be more aggressive than the other and would turn easier but I think it would cause you to make mistakes quicker. I'd try it on some scrap first though.

Well, I guess I need to go out in the shop for a while and scratch my head over that lathe. If I could only remember what too is used for what. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good morning all. Cloudy and cooler today.

Don, thanks for the input. I haven't bought that blade was just wondering and gathering advice. I enjoyed that article about your apron collection. I never knew my Grandfather either. I've only got a couple of photos of him holding me as an infant.

Today is cleanup day in the garage and lawn mowing. I might even get to see my grandson. The kids are here for a short visit. I guess he's standing and walking all on his own. Should be fun.

My Best.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood butchers,

Boy is it cloudy…!! Very overcast, and looking like more rain is coming…It rained about a 1/4" yesterday, but they say only cloudy today, but I think we're in for some more moisture….Sure is getting serious looking…. It was 60 when I went for my coffee, as I was lazy this morning…The high will be 66, 78% humidity (huh?), winds are light at 6 mph, and the low will be 50….Have had no work on the bathroom for several days….Hard to believe….!!

Bill…..Congrats on making the Top 3 with the dresser….Excellent work, and it turned out beautiful. I expect to see more of that hackberry in future projects….

Don….The aprons I have are nothing special. They have no logos or any labels or tags to tell a story about them. But you are more than welcome to have them…. My grandpa and dad were both carpenters, framers, and cabinet builders…They were in partnership together for years….When I was about 16-17 I worked with them in the summer after school was out building homes….I was their "go-fer"...My job was to bring them materials, and carry bundles of shingles up the ladder to the roof….Geeezz…that like to have killed me…But they also taught me how to use tools like the handsaw, skillsaw, how to drive nails (there's an art to that), etc. So I guess that's where I get my love of the wood…At least that's what my grandma and mother always said…I'll PM you about the aprons..

BB…..Sounds like some serious work going on at your place today…Enjoy that grand baby..They do grow up fast.


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy, y'all,

86 and sunny here today. I think they're lying about rain next week.

Bill, that's a nice dresser. Not sure about the Legos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. It was supposed to rain all weekend. Instead it didn't. It got a bit cooler with a high of 62 and overcast. Now they are saying rain on Tuesday from Patricia.
Had a good trailer fire this morning. My first entry in a long time. Luckily no one was home, but we thought there might be. Car in the driveway and neighbors said 3 kids lived there.

That's ok Dawsonbob, I'm not a huge fan of the Legos, but they looked better than I thought they would.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

It's 52, very cloudy and overcast, with a look of rain, but prolly not…It did rain yesterday afternoon…about 20 minutes, then it was over…..Just enough to tease us into thinking we might get more….The high today will be around 60 or 62….pick your poison….I think I'll try to start a new project, and start thinking about a few gifts for the holidays….Not a lot to report at this time, so I'm outta here…For now it's back to drinking my very large mug of java, and contemplating today's activities….then again i might just be lazy today….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is out for the first time in days here in Northern Michigan. It's a cool 47 with a light breeze and our highs today expected at 56. Hurry up 56! I'm not sure I wanna go outside yet.

FF Bill, The lego's don't quite match the decor but, whatever the wife wants always looks nice. I think you have the right plan in place. Oh yea, by the way, congrats on the top 3 award.

FF Bill, That's always scary to pull up to a structure and have cars in the drive and toys in the yard and the neighbor screaming that there are kids in the house. Very Spooky! Thank God, I've never had to pull a kid out of a house, adults yes, but no kids.

Someone needs to throw Cricket a life ring, she's prolly floating down the river by now. They sure have been beat up in Texas this year.

Well, I'm gonna close out early today so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

FF Bill, back in my cop days I never did enter a burning building. Thank goodness. I did follow the guys up to the second floor of the only 10 story building in our town. They hit a solid wall of black smoke. Well me being me, I took it upon myself to clear everyone out of the next 8 floors and down the stairs. Figured more people die from smoke than fire. Turns out this little pusshead I dealt with for years set a mattress on fire and ran off. We couldn't nail him for that one.

I'm headed back to my hometown tomorrow to build a set of deck stairs for my Mom. The weather report there shows showers the whole time I'm there. Oh Joy…


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

That's mighty nice of you to help your Mom out with the new deck stairs…Maybe she'll feed you a good meal…if she's still able to cook…..Try not to get wet….It's tough to work in the rain….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good noon o'clock, everyone,

78 and overcast here in San Diego today. Supposed to hit 82, but I don't think it will make it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellers. It's a nice cool day here in MO. Nice day to walk around in the woods with the boys. I love this time of year, hearing the leaves falling and the wind whistling thru the pines. Still supposed to rain Tuesday.

Don, I've never pulled anyone out of a fire. It'd be fine if I never did. I got to one call right after a mom and child were pulled out unresponsive. I assisted with moving the kid to a helicopter. In the end, the dad was convicted of murdering his wife and child. Said he just wanted to burn the house and not kill them. He set the fire on the only stairs leading to the bedrooms and then left. I definitely hate hearing from dispatch that there's a car in the driveway at 7:30 am.

We are pretty sure this fire was set. Have to wait for further investigation.

BB, definitely a good idea to stay out of burning buildings without ppe. I've never been one to enter without air. Some still do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys. It's 40 out there now and headed to 69 with partly cloudy and no rain, but they are saying the remnants of Patricia will give us 1-2 inches of rain tomorrow. Not bad.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is out, the frost in on the pumpkin and everywhere else for that matter. The sky's are blue with just a wisp of a wind. But, the temp is 34 outside. Brrrrrrrrr! The forecast for today is more sunshine and 54.

FF Bill and Burly Bob, When I was a youngster, and just got on the department, we had two packs for the whole department. They were like new still in the plastic case. Nobody used them! I think it was at a time when the old ways were still in force. "You weren't a true fireman if you used one". I remember pushing my nose to the floor and trying to see under the smoke. But, after training we started using them more often.

Well, I've been busy working with my "new" wood lathe since getting it. I've put wheels on it for ease of movement. But, right now it's in the middle of the room staring at me when I walk in the room. Trying to find a place to store it is like trying to put a size 12 foot in a size 9 shoe. It's just impossible. So, I've been trying to rearrange the shop to accommodate the lathe. It's not working to well. I'm not sure the lathe is worth it. But, the shop is getting cleaned anyway.

Well boys, it's time to get outta here and get in the shop and get at it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all y'all,

It just looks like it could pour down rain any minute, but prolly not for a day or so…It was 49 when I stumbled into the kitchen to get my java….Had to turn on the light, as it was black as pitch out….Stumbled out to the sunroom to watch the sun (what sun ?) come up, and watched the birds and animals scrounging around for food…There is nothing like living in the Ozark Mts. Sometimes, it's a magical place to be….Very cloudy and heavily overcast, with no wind, and the high will be 67 (prolly will be cloudy all day), and 50 for a low in the morning….

You firemen have some pretty good stories about your adventures with the flames…!! The only fires I fight is trying to keep enough wood in the fireplace to stay warm…!!!!!!

Bill…. I sure hope we can get some of that good rain too….We need it, as it's pretty dry here too in my neck of the woods….Sounds like our weather is running a close race….Have you started any more projects, or are you still in the planning stage?
I'm still sucking down this joe, so I don't know what today will bring….I just play it as it lays….

Don….With all that rearranging in the shop, I hope you can find a good home for your new lathe…I don't own one, and have never really been interested in turning…Actually never had a call for things like turned legs, etc….I'm more of a Shaker style builder….I piddled in my shop yesterday on the "boat side" where my rig is, hanging up plaques, pictures, and awards that I have won over the years fishing the money bass trails…I had them in my great room, but it was time to rearrange..The bathroom has been untouched about a week now. Them people are about to get on my last nerve..Ok….That's enough rant for now…More to come later….lol…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don Boy do I remember the old days on the PD. Six shooter, belt loops with 12 bullets, and only 2 hand held radios. We had one of those old ticker tape teletypes that took for ever noisy as all git out. oh yeah, no vests, rubber gloves or mace. Man those were the good old days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, to all and sundry,

84 and sunny here in San Diego today. Still waiting for rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No new project Rick. I've been replacing most of the light bulbs in the house with LEDs.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is trying to peek out of the hazy cloud cover. It looks pretty cold out there. When I woke this morning, there were fog banks everywhere along with some frost. It's currently 38 up here in Northern Michigan and is heading towards 58 later today.

Yesterday turned out to be a nice day. I got a lot done in the shop. Now I have to move some things upstairs to the loft to get them out of the way, then I can get back to work making things.

Rick, I never really wanted to have a lathe either, but I got one now and don't know what to do with it. I've got to try it out. And, I can't really get rid of it specially when someone gave it to me. I prolly wouldn't have bought one, but here I am. It's tough. Anyway, I'll stick it out for now.

Burly Bob, When you were a cop, did you have a cross strap for your sam browne? I have my dad's old pocket gun he used when he was a cop.

Well, boys it's about time to mosey out to the shop and freeze until I get warmed up working in the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a rainy day. First one we've had this month. Supposed to be 60° today. Not much shop time for me. I have to go to the school to eat lunch with Sean and then go back later to pick them up for their flu shots.

Rick, mom and dad are at bull shoals this morning, but are gonna head home early due to the rain. Dad said the launch would be a muddy mess. I guess all the months of high water have deposits mud there. They were fishing at Truman Reservoir for a week, then a day at Taneycomo and then supposed to fish bull shoals. Will you get out before the winter?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' all you wood poachers,

It started drizzling rain about 10:00 around here last night, and so light I couldn't hear it hitting the sunroom roof…But it was moisture, no matter what, and we needed it to break the burn ban…It has really been dry here in the mountains…And this morning, I stumbled to the kitchen to get my joe, and it was coming down good, and at this writing, is till coming down….not hard, but steady…It's 60, with very cloudy overcast skys, and dreary-looking…This is fat people weather, and my favorite time of the year….The high will be 61, and the low will be 53.

Bill…..I replaced a couple of bathroom lights with the LED's….I put the new slide-type dimmers on them so you could have ambient lighting if you wanted it….The package said they were good for 52,000 hours….yea right….!!
I don't blame your parents for coming home from Bull Shoals…Your're dad's right about the ramps and the rain today and tomorrow, but you can put in now at most of the ramps with no problem…And yes…I will get out in a couple of days after the rain stops….As of today, the lake level is 659, which is down to normal pool…I'll also be going next month when my son and family come for T.G., as we always fish then…It's a tradition…Prolly fish in Dec. if we have good weather….

Don….Since you've got the lathe, you might as well grab some turning tools and learn to make something. If it ain't being used, it's just taking up space, and ain't worth a dime just sittin' there…Make a bowl, or turn a leg…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning again, To get the formalities out of the way first. The weather is getting better this morning, the sun is out and getting warmer.

Rick, BTW, I did get a set of turning tools with the lathe. I've been turning up a storm. But, I still don't know.

Burly Bob, You'll never guess what I stumbled across while I was cleaning my shop to make room for my lathe. I bought a used Crapsman band saw last year in an estate sale for little money and the guy threw in a bunch of blades. Well, one of them is the one you're looking for. It's an 80" blade 1/4" wide by 7 1/2 TPI, still in the package. It's your's for the asking. I'll prolly never use it. I have no desire for bandsaw boxes. So, there you go.
It's up to you.

Catch U later.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day , all,

83 and sunny here in San Diego today. I just know it'll rain someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A woman in Kansas City was charged with two counts of second degree murder in the deaths of the two firefighters last week. She apparently set her nail salon on fire in an attempt to collect insurance money. She may have done this previously as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

While we're deviating from topic. Deputy Ben Fields a school officer in Spring Valley High School of Richland county South Carolina slammed a female student to the ground in her desk then threw her across the floor for not putting her phone away and accompanying him to the office.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's bad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back from hiatus ;-) Foggy this AM but burned off about noon. Filtered sun got us up to 55. Light rain for the rest of the week. Looks like we are near that gray every day winter pattern.

Looks like everyone has been busy while I was out and about ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here in the rust belt it's about 55 and very windy this morning with a little rain, the remnants of hurricane patricia so says the weatherman. Leaves are everywhere and just after I got out the big blower yesterday and cleaned off the blanket covering the yard, oh well, it far, far better than snow any day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you dust devils,

When I arose early this morning, cause my wife woke me up running bath water to get ready for work (it sucks having one bathroom down), it was seriously dark, and grey skys were looming..The rain has ended for now, but it still looks gloomy out…It was 58 at 6:45 a.m., and very cloudy, and the high will be 66..a light breeze, and 86% humidity…..Looks like more rain headed our way Saturday..Might be the reminants of the tropical storm (?)...The fall colors on the trees are in full swing now, and it's beautiful here in the mountains….I like these fall colors….I've still got a zillion leaves on the ground, but I usually treat them like sleeping dogs. When the trees are finally naked, then I take care of them….mowing, blowing, and burning…or have my gardner do it…!!

Well….I'm off to the shop to try and get into planning mode for holiday gift building….It still may be just a tad early to get started, but I like to get a jump on things before I run out of time, and then it's too late…..

Update: I just got a call from the tile guy telling me the rest of the tiles are in, and he should be here in the morning to get started back on the job to finish up….Yahoo!!! We'll see if he makes it…I'll keep you all posted..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon fellers. It rained all night, but has quit. 61° today with cloudy skies. It's supposed to rain on Halloween. That's always fun with the kids, but it won't deter them.

Rick, hopefully he will finish up tomorrow then. Our leaves were ok this year, but it seemed they just skipped bright colors and went straight to brown with the dry weather. I live among pine trees mostly and don't really do any leaf raking. Occasionally I will run thru them with the mower if enough hardwood leaves make their way into my yard.

I'm back to work for another 72 hours. Yuk.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

79 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cool and damp in WW, but that is to be expected this time of year.

Rick, your comment about bath water and being down to only one bathroom reminded my of my granddad telling how they had to carry water 1/2 mile to the house and bathed every 2 weeks in 19th century PA.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all,

Well…. I guess the weatherman was wrong again…..It started raining about 11;30 this morning, and finally stopped about 2:30…..right at my nap time….So, it's always 50/50 around here as to what it's gonna do….

I guess everyone was out of pocket today, as most of the group had/ has gone missing…But being getting clos to the holidays, it's getting time to think about building them gifts…..

Bill….I know what you mean about living where you have pine trees….When I was in Memphis, every tree we had on our place was pines….Them needles are the biggest mess when they get piled up…and we couldn't burn there like up here…Don't know which is worse…them or leaves…And I'm still doubtful about the guy finishing up, or even showing up…I'll keep yall posted on that one….Sure hope your kiddos don't gt wet hunting for candy….Most kids are bothered by rain…they just run faster from door to door..!!

Bob (WW).....I too heard that story from my grand parents….I think it's been passed down through the generations…Walking 5 miles to school in the snow..uphill…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It might have been true in some cases. The area I grew up in was around the first well that produced water the settlers could buy from.

It was raining pretty hard here for a 50% chance of .03" this afternoon ;-) I wonder why they even chance putting out numbers that specific. They should the only thing predictable is that they will be wrong 100% of the time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey I made it back from the People's Republic of Willamette. I survived the big city once again. Brother am I glad I don't live in Portland, Or. Went to a funeral, did a very little shopping and pretended I was a sheepherder,
"I got the flock outta there". Next day I replaced a set of steps for my Mom's deck, in the rain, and I didn't have to redo it. First time, last time. Brother did I luck out or what.

So how you all been? I hope good, fat and happy.

We're finally getting rain. Thank goodness.

Ya'll be well!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Does happy and too fat count?


----------



## BurlyBob

Absolutely that counts, especially the Happy!!! Life is to short to sweat the little things! Remember we don't live life for this world we live it for the next.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill M.
I'm sure you've heard that old joke, but maybe others haven' t ! Why did God make police other's? So fireman could have hero's !!! Honestly, in the fullness of my years that old joke plays both ways !.

You be safe my friend, and go home every night to your family, who needs and loves you.

God bless,

Bob


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all this fine day,

It was 49 when I arose eariler to go snag my coffee….Dang, it was dark when I slogged my way to the kitchen to pour that first hot, steamy cup…..Just as I poured, the tile guy drove up, and began to unload his equipment. He said he would finish laying the tile today, and would come back in the morning to grout…So…things are again progressing a little…When he's done, then the other worker (s) will be back to finish up their job…Yahoo..!! The high today will be 60, and a low of 39…..Buurr!!..Might have to put some woolies on the bed, and break out the l.j's..

I checked the rain gage this morning, and after the three light rains we've had, we got about 1 1/4"...That's enough to halt the burn ban….But more rain is forecast for Saturday, so burning may be out of the question for a while…..

BB…..Glad to hear you made it out of the big city unscathed….I hate big cities….Too much crime, slime, and traffic for this fat guy….I'll bet you made your Mom happy with her new steps…Those weathered, rotted outdoor things can be dangerous…especially for all us fat, happy people…Dang Bob…Posting at 4:15 this morning? You must of needed coffee early…lol..

Well guys, it looks like we are fast approching 3,000 post….That's great…I never thought it would get this far, but with cooler and colder weather coming, let's keep it going…It's a fun thread that I think we all enjoy….hopefully…..A new day brings new stories, and it really gets interesting most days…..So keep 'em coming…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Let me tell you fellers about rain! It rained so much yesterday, I thought I was in Texas. It rained all day, hard. I think Pat gave us a call. Anyway, it's continuing today but, not as hard. It's light drizzle and breezy at 12 mph with gusts up to 22. Temp is a cold 38 with a forecast of 47. The "feels like" temp is 30. I just ordered my LP gas for the shop, it'll be here this afternoon. Can't wait!

We made a whirlwind trip downstate yesterday in the rain. We had one more doctors appointment and spent the rest of the day visiting friends and relatives. It's nice to be home again. While we were gone, my neighbor text me telling me I was in the papers again about my collection. So, this morning I got a call from an old friend who lives nearby telling me he has some aprons for me. He saw my article in the paper and was amazed. And, yes I have gotten many calls and text from many friends around the country who seen my facebook page with the article on it.

I finished up my shop re-arrange the other day. Things look a lot better than I had hoped. Now I need to get busy and make things.

Burly Bob, I was wondering how things was working out with your mom's deck project. Glad you got it done for her.

Rick, with a little luck, you'll be bathing and basking in your new bathroom soon. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.

Poor ole' FF Bill, has to go to work. I know you're gonna have it rough. I was one once, so you can't fool me. Coffee in the morning for about an hour, then start working on lunch. And after lunch, start working on dinner, etc. LOL Just be careful out there among the English!

Well guys, that's about it for now. It's prolly more than you wanted to hear. I've got some things to wrap up before I head out to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good day, everyone,

77 and mostly sunny here today. Someday, there will be rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I'm about half done with my 72. Pretty benign so far. Unlocked a car with a kid in it this morning. Training on confined space rescue this morning. More of the same tomorrow. Should be fun. All the fire trucks are getting oil changes and other Preventive maintenance, plus pump testing. It's always fun because things usually break. So far one trucks primer pump won't work, several lights out, and a few other minor problems.

The weather is beautiful today with 56° and nary a cloud. I think tomorrow is the same and then rain on Halloween.

BB, that's a oldie but a goodie. Funny, we tell it the other way.

Some good tile news I hear.

Don, quoting an old Harrison Ford movie, but a good one. You describe a typical day at house 2 or three, but here at house one it's only like that on weekends and holidays. Guys from 2's and 3's don't get it til they get transferred here and then have an awakening. They lament, I didn't get to work out today or I didn't have time to eat lunch or I didn't get a nap today. Welcome to house one. We run more calls and our admin offices are here. Chief just told me we are picking up an area that has been house 2 still area, so that means we will get even more calls with a lot of them being overdose calls. Joy.

Ok, it's time to go see if there are anymore truck issue. Catch you all later.


----------



## Redoak49

Cold, wet, over cast, and windy…....I am ready for summer…..let's skip winter


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DAmp and 60 in WW. Supposed to get wet tomorrow and Saturday; 3" total.

I was sound asleep at 415 Rick, you are 3 hours ahead. That was late night not early AM ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, I got the backs cut off 28 blocks for those xmas trees. Tomorrow they start turning into trees. Think I'm going to set them up and get a picture of my own indoor forest. I bought one of those wood slicer resaw blades from Highland woodworking. It was money definitely money well spent.

Looks like we're going to be getting a little rain for the next few days.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 37 this morning in Northern Michigan. Not much wind to speak of. Today's high is 51 and they are calling for scattered showers late.

I'm with Redoak, let's get past winter and into spring.

Rick, you and I put our posts on about the same time yesterday. Today should be the day to get your crapper finished, I hope. That should be your Halloween Treat or will it be the Trick!?

FF Bill, I remember when I worked out of my sta. 2, we were relaxed around the station unless we had an officer who was Gung-ho. When I worked at Sta. 1, everyone was afraid to fart for fear the station chief would hear it. I'm me where ever I go. Oh yea, will you get much action tonight on Devil's night? We used to mutual aid our big city FD every year. The first year, we had over 80 full blown structures from midnight till 6am. St. Louis could get interesting this year.

I had a terrible time sleeping last night. Just before I went to bed, I was on my puter and saw a car pull up and park in front of my house. There are a lot of B and E's around here, so you have to keep your eye on your property and your neighbors as well. I woke up in the middle of the night to the sound of an engine running and jumped out of bed walking around the house looking out windows. Didn't see a thing. I must have been dreaming. We don't have any police to speak of here, so it's just me and my short barreled 12 gauge and my .45 for back up. I have a night light that is so touchy that it comes on when the wind blows. To say the least, I'm a little tired this morning. It's hard to sleep with one eye open.

Well, I think I'm gonna go out and putts around the shop. I'm on my last cup of sheep dip. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey there all another morning with grey skies and water falling out of the clouds. Totally awesome! Today I start cutting out my miniature forest. Results to follow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas Friday, everyone,

82 and sunny in San Diego today. Still no rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late morning to all,

The tile guy got here at 7:00 a.m. to grout the tile, and finish up a few things….He'll be back around 3:00 this afternoon to finish caulking everything once the grout drys. Then he should be done with his part of this "over haul" on the bathroom…But another delay: The guy doing the repair/ rebuild came down with a bad case of the flu last week, so now he's questionable as to when he'll be back here…..This project has been over a month, and it's still not done yet…..Every thing's here ready to be installed…It's just like the military…hurry up and wait….!!!

It was 38 when I arose at 6:00 (to open the door for the guy), and pitch dark….It was very cloudy at daylight, and it still is…Rain is in the forecast for today, tonight, and tomorrow.. High today will be 60, (?)..

From the way it sounds, we all are getting some type of moisture (except dawsonBob…poor guy.) out of the reminents of the storm….

Don… Keep a watchful eye out for booglers…They prolly don't know that your place is protected by Smith & Wesson….You might have to remind them….

BurlyBob…..Get a picture of the trees posted on here, so we can see your progress….let me know what you find out on your saw…..

Bill… Sorry you have to work, and can't retire like all the rest of us slackers…We feel for you…we just can't reach you…lol…!!!

That's it for now yall….Headed back to the shop… Now I have to draw up a sketch of the door I'm gonna put on the front of the bathroom cabinet….Happy trails, ya'll…..Keep 'em coming…We're close to 3,000..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon guys. I'm on the downhill slide. Nobody really pays attention to Devils night here. I expect a quiet night. We do very little with stl city. A move up every 5-10 years.

It was very frosty this morning and 32°. It has warmed up to about 60. Supposed to rain most of the day tomorrow, but hopefully stop for trick or treating.

Had some great training this morning with confined space rescue.

Retirement would be great Rick. Someday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, Rick's right. Remember Bill, the worst day retired is better than the best day working!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet in ww today, probably 3/4" about 60.. Supposed be b 1.75 " tomorrow. Looks like the candy will bet wet by the time they get it home!

Interesting you mention the engine idling Don. I can sleep through about anything, but a motor idling a block away will pop my eyes wide open.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi there lil buddies. I just got done in the garage, walked in the house and the wife's allergies said I needed to take a shower. So here I am all clean and smellin nice.

So I got all 28 xmas trees cut out and sitting on my counter. A virtual forest of little wooden tree. I bought a wood slicer re saw blade from Highland woodoworking. An awesome addition to my shop. It's 1/2" 4tpi. I used it to cut all the straight lines on these trees. Tomorrow I'll change to a 3/16" blade and cut out the bases. I'm kicking the idea around of cutting the drawers to the first curve on all of them and when my 1/8" blade gets her finish with that. One thing I did after cutting the back off for each on I used a bit of glue on each corner and cut the entire box out. I've see others where the trim the back after the drawers are cut and it's all glued back together. I'm thinking my way will save me a little more time down the road. When you look at the trees you've see tape on the sides, it's holding the backs on.

Question: Given that there's going to be some heat from friction. Should I just cut the curves on the drawers and switch back to the 3/16" or muddle on thru and cut the whole drawer out?




























Would you believe I may have to build more! Seems I forgot to list a couple of relatives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good BB. R U keeping the part to each one marked some how? Could get to be quite a sorting nightmare ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I've been thinking about that very thing. Still haven't quite come up with a solution beyond trying to keep each unit's parts together. I just might end up buying some lunch bags. It's going to get a little hairy in a few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you are on top of it ;-) Your greeting "Hi there lil buddies. " had special meaning tonight. I ran into an old pay who is about 6'4" today. All his buddies are lil buddies. ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

I say that frequently as I'm often the biggest guy in the group. Definitely not the tallest and lets leave it at that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you jocks and jockettes,

It is a cool crisp morning, 52, and dark as pitch out….It started raining last night around 7:30, first as a light drizzle, then it turned into a steady rain, and has rained all night long, and here at 8:30, it is still raining, and supposed to rain all day and evening…75% humidity, a very light wind, and a high of around 65 (?)...It looks and feels like a typical fall pattern. So far the rain gauge is showing about 1 1/2 "...about a 1/4" more than before…I hope you all get some kids to come around for candy tonight….In 13 years here, we've never had one child to come to the door, cause there are none…..So enjoy the little spooks and goblins….

Wahoo..!!! The tile is completely done….!!! The guy came back yesterday afternoon and finished up caulking everything…..I have to say he did an excellent job, and the tile really looks good…He left the room neat and clean….My spouse did a good job of picking out the colors….With the tile done, now I can build a door to go on the front of the "access" cabinet hiding the plumbing and shut-off water valves…Makes it easy to get to them , just in case there ever is a leak. So first I'll paint the trim, and do layout for the door….I like woodworking….

Bob (WW)......Sounds like you're wet also, and gonna get more moisture, too….

BurlyBob…..Stellar job on the building of the little Xmas trees….You're giving the old bandsaw a real workout.

Changing out the blades that often is a pain (I've had to do it before, too), but like they say…No pain..no gain..Why didn't you get your mug in the picture? Is that pine or Popular.? That, my friend, is a lot of parts…!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little bewitching around here this morning in Northern Michigan. The weatherman was calling for the risk of rain late this afternoon. Well, he was wrong, it's beginning to rain NOW! Although its a light drizzle out, it's still wet. The temp is 43 and creeping towards 49 today. The sky's are as you might think, gray and gloomy. Bwooohahahaha!

Burly Bob, you look like you have everything well under control in your neck of the woods. But, I could hardly see you with those camo pants on. LOL I do think you have the right idea with the lunch bags keeping everything straight with your projects. Good Idea!

Yesterday's weather turned out quite nice in the afternoon. I say nice, it was cold compared to what I would like to have it. But, I was able to throw the doors open. I hate being cooped up in my space. I like working with my doors open and breathing fresh air.

Rick, it sounds like your not having any fun with your new bathroom project. I'm sorry to hear you still have to use the outhouse for a little while longer. LOL I hope your bathroom gets done soon.

WW Bob, that engine thing really spooked me out. I told the neighbors about it and they thought the same as me. Someone was casing the area. All we need to do is catch them in the act and fire a warning shot over their bow.

FF Bill, you should be home by now getting the kids ready for Halloween. Are you going back to the station for trick or treating? And yes, retirement is great! But, it's getting to the point I can't remember what day it is anymore. I have to keep asking my wife. But, that's ok, everyday is Saturday.

Well, that's all for now friends. Stay safe, and happy Halloween.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not trick or treating at the firehouse this year. When i work on Halloween, cindy brings them to trick or treat in neighborhood behind firehouse.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey yall,

I thought I would shoot ya'll a few pictures of the impending bathroom remodel…If you can imagine a big old ugly yellow jacuzzi-type tub (1984 style) where the new tub is now, and had two steps around it to get in….The new tub, being smaller and shorter (regular 60" size), is the reason for the box….to make up the difference between the tub and vanity top, and get to the plumbing..So far….new tub, new tile, new flooring, new toilet, and new paint on the ceiling and walls….Still lots to do yet, but you get the idea…..Work continues…...here's the pics…...




































Sorry about the pictures being sideways…Don't know why it's doing that? In the camera they look straight on.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all.

86 and sunny here in San Diego today. They're showing a chance of rain on Monday. Do I believe? No, I don't think so.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a king sized bath Rick, turned out nice.

Don, after being on high alert for the decade of the 90s and having 2 scumbags come back for a 2nd look at the 12 gauge, I'm glad to have them gone. Not much action in the last 15 years, only 2 or 3 suspects and a couple daytime cruisers. Glad I didn't have to fire any warning shots or real ones! Now that we are in the city limits, we can get a cop out in a few minutes instead of being totally ignored because all the resources are being assigned to Microsoft Country on the north and east sides of the county. I still pop awake if a vehicle pauses at the stop sign too long.

WE were scheduled for 100% chance for 1.63" today. WE already have 2.75" and it is still coming down. Since I run the gauge noon to noon, we may get 10% of our annual 38" allotment today!


----------



## dawsonbob

WWB,

38 inches? That's more than 3 times our annual rainfall.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, but we have green trees. It doesn't take that much to maintain brown hills ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Given our climate, that much rain would turn San Diego into a rain forest. It would be interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed rain all day. Instead it was cloudy all day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, that's a really nice looking bathroom. Bet the wife is happy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…. It's coming along slowly. The remodel guy is coming in the morning to get started back on it.. Hope you and the rest of the gang are getting spooks and ghost and goblins tonight.

Yep.. She's pretty happy with it… I'm ready to get my shower back..


----------



## BurlyBob

I live at the edge of town and it's 7:30pm. Only three kids so far. That's probably all we're going to get.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast this morning but, it's not supposed to rain. It poured yesterday, all day long. The sun is trying to peek out of the clouds. The current temp is 52 with a high today of 55. It's a little breezy out with winds from 15 to 25 MPH.

We didn't' get any trick or treaters' last night. We never get any out here in the country. However, our neighbor got over 140. She's been giving out a 1 lb. bag of treats to anyone who drives out from town. They save their money all year long just to give the kids something.

Rick, Wow, I mean WOW! What a nice bathroom. They've been doing a nice job. I like the tub and shower.

Dawson Bob, you're doing a lot of talking lately. You must be feeling better. One can only hope.

BTW, my little blog is doing well. I've been getting an average of 300 people reading my blog. That's interesting to me because I didn't think those aprons would generate that much interest, only to me. We'll take it as far as it pays out.

Rick, concerning your pictures. You might try looking in your picture place on your computer before adding it to this space. You should be able to turn them clockwise to get them straight.

Oh well, that's my 2 cents today. Y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, Read your blog this morning. I was amused to read you received an apron from Harlingen Texas. That was where my Dad was transferred to after returning from France with my Mom and me. It's where my brother was born. My Dad sponsored my grandparents and they migrated to the US. They lived their till they both past away.
Honestly, has to be one of the hottest places in the US. I honestly prefer it up here in the north, not a big fan of excessive heat and humidity. Nonetheless I've got a lot of fond memories of visiting my grandparents there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you candy lovers,
Well, as expected, we didn't have one kid show up last night….Sounds like some did, and some didn't…I appreciate the nice comments on the impending bathroom. It is looking prudy good, and the guy is here now putting things back together, on the walls, and handrails for my shower, and lights, and finish trimming out….

Don…. I read you new blog, and I know about McCoy Building Supplies. They had one in Lubbock, Texas, where I lived nearly all my life before me and the wife moved to Ok, and then Tn. I think they are still in operation there….
On the pictures….My wife told me what to do (she does that a lot) on how to fix it…Thanks for your 2 cents..!! I need all the help I can get sometimes…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

82 and sunny in San Diego today.

I have to go in for another procedure tomorrow, so I may not get to check in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Pretty day here. 70 and sunny. I ate some lunch and enjoyed some candy.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for today. Finished all the long cuts on those trees with that new wood slicer blade. It's shot and has only been on the band saw for a week or so. It did a great job up until yesterday. I really started to have to push stuff to cut it to cut. I cleaned the blade off and it did a pretty decent job for about 10 minutes before it started to fade. I'm thinking the Baltic birch plywood and the glue are wore it down. CharleyL suggested I try a Lennox
Tri master blade, it's carbide tipped. I'm going to have to check into one of those. You know for $30 + shipping I would have thought that Wood Slicer blade would have lasted longer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had good luck with these diamond blades. You tell them how many inches your blade is and they make it. Shipping was fast and not too expensive.
http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got another inch, that makes 10% of our annual total yesterday. All the normal flooding rivers are flooding in the normal places. I always wonder why those people go through this every year or two?

Sorry to hear about the new blade giving up on you BB.

I was out of town when you posted the blog Don, but I'l get to it. Too much catching up to do on all fronts ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill I'll check into them in the morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

Time for some shut eye. Tomorrow's another day. My neighbor of over 30 years past away tonight. He was 99. One of Merrill's marauders, received the bronze star as did all of Merrill's Mauraders. It was the only unit in which every member received a Bronze star per FDR. He was a real inspiration to me. He was 92, 2 days after coming home from his 2nd hip replacement, he and a friend went for a walk down our street. I told my wife I now had a standard to meet. I was scheduled for double Knee replacement. 2 days after my knee surgery I told my wife I was walking out our house down the street to the mail box and back. I did , it hurt like the dickens but I did it and never looked back. I 'll always have Harry to thank for that motivation. May he rest in peace.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. We have a very nice, unseasonably warm Nov day on its way. Sunny and 71 and more to come this week. I've got a few WW projects to do. A toilet seat, some little decorative stands and a lid for a lizard tank.
Bob that's definitely a good neighbor to have for 30 years. May he rest in peace.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and breezy out this morning. As FF Bill said, we're heading to a nice November day. Currently it's 51 heading to 65. The wind is about 5-7 mph with light wispy clouds.

Burly Bob, I lived in Harlingen for a short time. We used to winter in southern Texas and one place we stayed was in Harlingen. But, when summer hit, it got extremely hot. If you're gonna do any work, you gotta do it in the morning. We couldn't handle the heat any longer and came back to Michigan in August. But, we loved Harlingen and we will return someday (in the winter).

Rick, after doing a little research, I found there were several sites around Texas where McCoy's were located and Lubbock was one of them. I have a feeling they are everywhere like HEB grocery stores are everywhere in Texas.

I was doing a little research on-line last night about nail aprons. I found a place in Rhode Island called Coventry Millwork, Inc. that collects nail aprons. And, I also stumbled across another close to me in Bay City that people are bringing their aprons to them. It's gratifying to know that there are others out there that appreciate nail aprons as much as me.

I saw that Dawson Bob was going in for a procedure today. I hope all goes well for him.

Burly Bob, I liked your story on your neighbor. That is truly an inspiration! There are not that many of those WWII hero's left. God only knows what they went through for all of us.

Well, I'm out the door. Gotta get some projects cooking. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,

It is 53 out now, and a high today of 71….it was seriously foggy when I arose for java….Visibility was about 100 feet….You could cut it with a knife….Still foggy at this writing, but clearing…..Very cloudy, no wind, and 85% humidity….It's not cold, but just feels damp out…Another round of rain on Thrusday….I haven't even fired up the heat in the house, or my shop yet….Won't be long prolly…..

Wahoo….!! The bathroom is all done….The remodel guy came yesterday morning and installed the shower door, put in the handrails (for my old crippled body to hang onto), installed some molding and 1/4 round, hung the big mirror, touched up, and painted everything, and cleaned up in general….Now all that is left is for me to build a cabinet door and stain it to match the rest of the oak we put up….Piece of cake…..

BB…..Sounds like you run out of gas by the time you were through cutting out parts, and burning up your blade…It was time for a break…!! And purchase another saw blade…. That's an interesting story about your neighbor…Most people don't have neighbors that long…I read some stuff years ago about Merrill's Marauders….Tough bunch of guys…I've had both knees fully replaced, and I've hated every minute of it….

Bill…..You still at the f.d., or home now..? Nothing like having projects lined out to do…I like it….

I better get busy….I've got some dunns to pay and ready to mail, then hit the shop to do some designing…


----------



## BurlyBob

So I did some looking around last night and found an outfit that sells band saw blades by the inch. The website is: buyfromawoodworker.com. Think I'm going to give them at try. 2 - 1/2" 3tpi blades are the same price as a single Woodslicer blade from Highland Woodworking. I was kicking around buying a Lenox tri-master carbide blade. I found a source for it $115 with shipping. Sounds a little steep but may be a better alternative down the road. Ain't nuthin cheap any more!

Tomorrow I rearrange the garage and put the boat inside for the winter. Thankfully it's only a 4 months cohabitation with my woodworking.

Weather for the foreseeable is maybe; maybe rain, maybe not, maybe snow, maybe not, maybe sun, maybe not.
I'm thinking maybe I'll just get another cup of coffee and head out the garage.

catch you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burly Bob, when you order from there you have to put the number of inches in the quantity space and then in the comments you tell them if there is a 1/2 or other fraction and how many you want. My blades are 99 3/4 so that's what I had to do. I've used the standard thickness of blade and not the extra duty one. I might try it someday though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I'm on the third of my four days off. I go back on Wednesday. I've got one more day to work on projects.


----------



## darinS

it was a cool, crisp 35 when I got up this morning. Only going to get to 50 today, so at least I shouldn't overheat today (yea!!).

Just got tickets to Handel's Messiah that will be held on the 6th of December.

More later as things happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have 15% chance for 0.00 inches today but it is raining. I can see how that could happen with 15% chance, but how about the 0.00 inches?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, did you buy blades from that outfit? If so how did you like them? Let me know so I can make a decision. Their prices seem pretty decent. I'm thinking they might be worth a shot. I can't get any sort of band saw blade here in town. It's mail order or drive to Boise, 125miles. Only good thing about that I'd get to see my grandson. A 250 mile round trip for a couple of band saw seems a little excessive.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to you all,

darinS…..It was a tad airish up in your neck of the woods this morning…No heat for you, bud….I think the heat has left us all….!! Enjoy the play…..

Bob(WW)......I like your analogy of your weather…It's like damned if it does, and damned if it doesn't….How much is 15% of nothing? I guess it has to be something, as you posted it's raining….

BurlyBob…..Have you ever heard of Timberwolf bandsaw blades.? If not, look them up….!! And you're correct in your assumption…That's a long to travel bud, for saw blades….It would cost you more gas than to have them shipped to you…The benefit: You'd get to see and visit with your grandson and family….Could be worth it…!!

It's time for supper, so I'm gonna scoot out of here and eat a bite before a movie comes on….have a good evening all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have bought several Bob. I broke the first one fairly early, because I over tensioned it. The second one has lasted very well so far. I resawed 7" hackberry with my 1/4" blade. I need to get a 1/2" blade from them. The blades were recommended to me by a few of my buddies here on LJ.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BB, Put in an order when I go see mom in Nampa, I can pick 'em up ;-)

Rick, You would think that 15% of 0 inches would be dry, but it's not?


> ?


?


> ?


?? New math I guess?


> ?


??


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill. I'll put in an order tonight. I plan on getting a couple of the 3/16" and 1/2".

Thanks for the offer Bob. My son's coming over this weekend bring grandson for a 1st birthday party. Should be a hoot.

It's going to get down to 28 tomorrow night. Sunny tomorrow, definitely putting the boat away for the winter.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and calm with blue sky's overhead. The temp is 52 with a chance of getting to 68. This must be Indian summer. Beautiful, I'll take it.

Yesterday, I was out in the shop and was able to throw the doors up and enjoy the weather while I was working. This is how it's supposed to be. Got to soak it all up for the week, cause when the weekend comes, it's gonna go back to normal cooler temps.

Congratulations Rick, you finally made it on you bathroom. What a long chore that was. I'm glad you got it done.

Burly Bob, Too bad your gonna share your space with ur boat. Kinda cuts down on large projects. I'm kinda in the same boat, (no pun intended) I may not be sharing the space with anything in particular, It's too small of a space to do any real lacquer finishing.

FF Bill, I like your working arrangements with the department. When I was working shifts, it was usually 24 on. Sometimes you got lucky and picked up another shift, but not too often. What's your next project? Anything big?

WW Bob, I like your analogy of your weather too. From the looks of things on the weather channel, you west coasters are gonna get some rain that way, and snow. Ewwwww!

Well fellers, I'm out the door. Got things to do. I prolly won't be on tomorrow, I've got to go help our daughter with her new house. New locks, painting and the like. It will be a nice day to get r done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood choppers,

Here it is nearly 8:40, and once again we have heavy fog….Visibility is about 300 feet….maybe….It is 56 out as I snuck into the dark kitchen to get my joe…..But again, it's beginning to burn off slowly….The high today is 72….

Guys, it's hard to believe that we have surpassed 3,000 hits on our thread….that's great….It's good to see you guys take an interest in this thread to keep it going like we have…...Let's keep it going, and see just how far we can take it….What makes it interesting to me is that we talk about stuff besides just the weather reports….Things in our everyday lives….Some we share, and things I find by reading the post, to be a wealth of information….projects, personal stories, and things like Don's collection pf nail aprons….We all have those…...So keep 'em coming, and let the fun continue….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like Rick, I was shocked in this morning, but that has burned off. It's 56 now and headed to 72 so they say. Mostly sunny now that the fog has lifted.
No big projects in the works. Finished up lizard cage lid this morning. Next thing will be another toilet seat. What I'd really like is to find a new gas grill, but they don't go on clearance anymore.
3000+ posts! Looking forward to posting about snow this winter.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all, Sort of sunny now. definitely colder. Dusting of snow at the top of the Elkhorns. More on the way.

Don I don't mind sharing my garage with my boat. I love my boat. It's my 2nd or 3rd passion. So today is move in day. I expect it's going to take a few hours to get things moved around and the "Duck Banger" tucked away for winter.

You guys go out and have a great day.


----------



## darinS

39 right now with a 60% chance of rain. What does that mean? Gray skies and dry ground. Only headed to 43 today, so not going to warm up much more and will be staying in the low 40s for the rest of the week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the boat is all tuck away in the back 3rd of my garage. Brother was it cold today. The wind just cut thru you like an icy knife. Tomorrow I get the garage back to being organized and useable.


----------



## Redoak49

sorry you guys with bad weather…..it was beautiful in NW Indiana today. Sunny with clear skies and high of 75…Got to work in the yard and had a cup of coffee on the porch just taking it all in. Does not get much better!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They nailed it today; 0% for 0 inches ;-) Typical WW wintery day, gray, damp with a sun break or 2.

WE could use some snow to get a normal snow pack this year. Last time we had a long hot summer, we had a snowy winter to make it an average year ;-) numbers wise.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob we had a little dusting at the top of the Elkhorns yesterday. I went to the store and saw may a dozen flakes hit my windshield. Winter's coming. It just needs to build up a little gusto.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lets hope for some gusto this year. Last spring the Owyhees only had 3% normal. Those cow/ calf units that normally need section may need to graze a township to get by ;-( They may walk more weight off looking for grass than the grass will put on them!

A least the boat is snug as a bug in a rug! I got the 5th wheel winterized today. Its going to the dealer for a few repairs tomorrow. Had a water leak that dry rotted around a door. I think those things are designed to accommodate dry rot! Seems like a continuous battle to keep water out of them ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood reapers,

When I arose at daybreak, due to the time change, it was 60, with fairly dark skys, no sun, no wind, and just grey looking….The high today is expected to be around 72…It might get there…..Well, with the work done on the bathroom, it's time for me to get started in the shop building a frame and door for the cabinet opening….

We went to town last night to get some supper, and then to Lowes, and I bought 4 new ceiling fans to replace the ones we have now…The new ones are Hunters…the old ones are about wore out after 13 years of continued use….Then I have to start thinking about Xmas gifts, build a linen closet….Lord….does it ever end?

The weather is changing for some, and staying about the same for others….But the change is coming…..

BurlyBob….Glad you got the boat tucked away for winter…I don't winterize mine…I use it up till it gets wayyy too cold to go….But mine stays on the boat side of my shop with my truck and out of the elements under heat and air, so it's tucked away, too….The only time it leaves is to hit the lake….

Bob (WW)....There's nothing like having to repair water damage….It sucks….But that's the problem…When these boats, trailers, and motorhomes have to sit outside all the time, something is eventually going to get to them…It's just meant to be, I guess….Had the same thing with our travel trailer….But I fixed that problem….I sold ours..!!

Redoak…....Nothing like sitting out on a porch, or a sunroom having a big mug of java….Ah…nature…!!

Sure hope dawsonBob is doing ok, since he went in for his procedure. Hope he lets us know how it went….

Don…..Yep…I'm done using the outdoor toilet….I used up all the Sears catalogs…Glad I didn't have to start using them corncobs….The trouble with those: You use a white one, then a brown one to see if you need another white one….!!!

Well guys, it's time for a shower, and think about what I need to do today, so one more cup of joe, and then get busy…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

This week's weather has been quite a bit warmer, a welcome change to the frost and freezing rain the rust belt has already had. It will be short lived and we'll be back to crappy fall weather in short order. Two tax levies passed yesterday pushing property taxes to an all time high helping remind me again of another reason why need to get out of here so bad.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, please I haven't had my breakfast. May now I'll hold off till lunch.

Bob I feel for you and your 5th wheel. I worked at a prison in Pendleton, Or for 5+ years. Bought my folks 26' 5th wheel. When I got my transfer back home I sold it and promised myself I'd never spend another day in an RV.
So far I've been true to my word.
Yeah I do hope DBob is doing Ok.

We've got sunshine and frost on the pumpkin. Might get to 40 today. I'm committed to getting my garage arranged and workable. I've got a lot of saw dust to clean. Running that band saw created an incredible amount of fine dust all over my garage. Thankfully I had my air filter fan running and wore a dust mask.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon gents. It's a bit warm today with cloudy skies. They are saying rain for tomorrow. Then a slight cool down with highs in the 50's next week.
I'm back to work, but just for 48.
I won't winterize my 5th wheel til early December as we will take it to Branson for thanksgiving. Sometimes that's pushing the cold envelope. Hopefully this year it will be a bit warmer than last. Had to go home with full waste tanks since the outside pipes had frozen. Someday I would like two things: a new fifth wheel and a roof to,park it under.

Ok, back to work. Gotta fill some OT.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

I just came in for a bite of dinner, and wanted to share a couple of things with you guys….First: As I was showering this morning, I noticed the soapy water wasn't draining, and began to fill up the shower pan…It was clogged up bad….The remodel guy used Hardie board on the shower walls to get them ready for the tile guy…I don't think either one of them used a drop cloth in there, and all that crap clogged the drain….Nasty-looking junk..So the remodel guy is coming in the morning and bringing a snake to clean it out, plus a couple of minor things he has to finish up….I tried plunging it, but it just made a mess….Yuk..!!

The second thing: I went to the shop to plane some oak for the trim around the cabinet opening….My old Delta planer started squawlin' and rattling, and I had to push/ pull the timber through, and it was snipeing really bad. ...I thought it was gonna blow..! I'm fixing to change the blades, but it sounded like a bearing rattling too….Hopefully cleaning the rollers, and putting in new sharp blades will do the trick…I'll let you know….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all. I finally got my garage all organized for winter woodworking. Went to the lumber yard for some more wood and got a couple of photos to show you that winter is creeping into my neck of the woods.
I sure want to see a lot more of that white stuff, a whole bunch more!!!














































A whole big bunch more!!!

Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Baker country is looking good BB ;-) If I lived in an RV for 5 years, I'd have had enough too!

I can't believe those fools don't take care of the obvious like protecting drains! On second thought, yes I do. Saw it a lot on jobs ;-( I was accused of being the only guy that ever cleaned up after myself more than once. I always replied I was too lazy to clean up after myself. I used the "prevent a mess system." Probably should have patented it 
and sold it ;-))

FF Bill, Did your pipes break when they were frozen?

Nice sunny day in WW today, mid 50s. First frost in windshield this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They didn't break Bob. I guess that black pipe is flexible enough.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, What a beautiful sunny morning it is here in Northern Michigan. Temp is almost 60 and heading towards 71 today. I'd like a few more days like this please. But, the rain is coming and with it, cooler weather.

Congratulations Rick on climbing over 3000. I didn't realize it when I posted last. I'll bet your surprised. Anyway, it's good to have made it this far and I'm sure it will last long after all of us.

Burly Bob, those are some beautiful scenic pictures. Just breathtaking! Is that what you look at everyday? That kinda makes me jealous a little. But, not the snowflakes. LOL

Gotta tell you guys, I now feel my age. My wife and I went to help one of our daughters move into her new house. But, before a women moves into a house, there's lots of things that need to be done. So, we went to help her prep her house for moving in. We painted all day yesterday. Up and down ladders, on my old knees, stretching beyond my reach. Then I had to repair a few things. I was so tired last night, I don't even remember going to bed, let alone going to sleep. I am so sore this morning, I can hardly walk. My feet feel like I've been walking on the edge of a 2×4. And, we have to go down tomorrow to do it all over again. Yeah!!!!

Well, that's all for now. I'm going out and pay homage to my shop. Stay safe my friens.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A late good morning guys,

Guess what..? I woke up to pretty heavy rain, and it's still coming down…No let up in sight, yet..It was 60 when I went for my coffee, and now it's 64. The cool rain makes it feel like about 55, with dark, grey skies looking overhead..The wind is calm, and the humidity is 86%.....
Well… With the exception of me building a door, we're all done…....Now, if I get a couple of decent days, I'm hitting the water to catch one, or at least try to….Sometimes maybe next week, I'm going up to Springfield, Mo with one of my fishing buds, who is also a woodworker, to but some wood (both of us)...he wants to pick up a load of cherry and walnut, and I want some purpleheart, etc.

BB…..Except for the mountain range, and scenic views, your place looks like places out in West Texas….The trees are kinda sparse, and it looks like sagebrush, too…I'll bet it gets colder than a frogs behind in the winter..Sounds like good weather today for a couple of you guys . Enjoy it while you can….It's coming…

Don…..On the # of post we have so far: I't surprizing we made it this far….I guess we all like telling about our weather, and telling stories…Afterall, that's all us old men have now….and some younger ones, too…lol..With all that work you're doing on your daughter's house, it it was me, I'd prolly be in a hospital now..!!! I can't climb a ladder anymore…It kills my knees and back, too….Take two drugs, and call us in the morning….!!!...Don't overdo it…Take breaks, drink coffee, rest, and drink more coffee…Take more drugs for pain….Did I mention coffee…? Get off them dogs, get your feet up, and kick back…..
Guess I better get back to the shop and get started working on that planer….I've got miles to go before I sleep…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Late morning to you all. It's a drizzly, cloudy 70° day here, but then that's out and it's dry and a bit cooler tomorrow.

Don, take it easy when you can bud.

Rick, if you're going to Springfield you might as well go into the grizzly store and bass pro.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

We'll prolly hit all the hot spots while we are there…Don't know exactly where or when we are going for wood (he does), but he's a Grizzly guy, and all his power tools are Grizzly…me, I'm not much on Grizzly..I'm a Delta person, but never been to Grizzly, so I'll tag along. Might talk him into going to the Delta store, too….Bass Pro Shop is prolly on his "to do" list also….We fish together quite often, so it's a tackle sourse for us…..Like I need more tackle to add to my already 25 boxes of tackle…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't say I a grizzly guy, but I do have a grizzly table saw, jointer and drum sander. The saw I bought new at the store in Springfield, but the others I just found on craigslist. There's a lot more in the store than just grizzly tools. Sounds,like a fun trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I have known a couple people who have had waste li9nes freeze and none of them have broken. That goe s back into the 70s. Modern domestic PVC water line has a enough give to not break. I don't know about the waste but it must too. The freeze ups in the 70s are a little bit of a puzzle.

Gray day in WW, 50-55, damp, but not raining. Makes you wonder how the weatherman makes the ground wet when you never see any rain, don't it? ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I'm thinking that when / if we go up to Springfield to Grizzly, I might take a look at their planers and jointers….I don't have a jointer, since I sold mine, and am interested in an 8"....Also interested in a larger planer, as mine is a 12" Delta. I'd like to have a 20", and Grizzly is the only game around w/o having to order….Just have to see..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi friends, So just to prove I'm a glutton for punishment. I cut enough piece for another dozen Xmas trees. Now I get to hand plane them glue ups. I'm waiting for new band saw blades. When they get here I can finish these 
D%@# trees. 2-3 of these are going to be raffled/auctioned for our church youth ministries. I told my Daughter
one of the leaders, when these are shown off. Make it understood I'm not building any more. I'm not getting into the Xmas tree business.

Don, yes I can pretty much view these mountains anytime, anywhere, where I live. My daughter has a much better view out her back door than I do. Later this winter I'll post a photo of the "maiden in the mountain". There is a period of time in the mid morning to mid afternoon, when the sun is just right, the shadow of a female face profile silhouette is visible across the Elkhorns. I'm sure you folks will appreciate it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is duly recorded in the records; U R officially a LJ Weather Watcher Glutton for Punishment!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bob. It's nice to know someone feels my pain. I'll be glad to get this project done so I can do something else. I'm not good at long term projects. Makes me wonder how building a Roubo bench can hold my attention for months on end. Nonetheless, I need to get a decent bench built. A pair of saw horses and a sheet of OSB is getting old. I've promised my wife new kitchen cabinets. Maybe I can build them one at a time and work on the bench in between cabinets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas it's a great day. The sun is shining. It's about 65°. I'm doing woodworking. It's a big ash toilet seat.
I may have bigger projects on the doorsteps. A friend of a friend wants some big dining table benches, maybe built in and to add on to their existing built in bookcases. Gotta go look at that on Monday.
I hear ya on the monotony Bob. I was excited about making bs boxes for awhile, but go over it. I'm impatient and can't devote a lot of time to things like workbenches. I made my workbench out of a section of bowling alley and a 2×4 base.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and almost 60 in WW @ noon. I have been working on the storm drain a little. Looks like concrete breaking project in front of the garage door ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy fellers, and good evening to all,

It's almost supper time, but wanted to report in for the day….All I can really tell you is that it was around 60 when I finally went to the shop this morning….I had to work on my planer and get it back together before I could do anything else…Greased the chain drive and gears, oiled the roller shafts, and greased the up and down rods to raise and lower the cutterhead and rollers, and changed the blades….A little maintance sure makes a difference….Cutting smooth now….So after that, I started building the frame and overlay door for the "trap door" to get to the plumbing and cutoff valves…Everything's under clamps now and drying, so it should be ready in the morning…..to do some more…..It's still 60, so much didn't change weather wise today…..

It sounds like from the 4 of us that checked in, we were all busy today..inside and out….3 working the wood, and 1 on rain gutters….(?)....Been a busy day, and tomorrow looks the same way….You fellers have a good evening, and I'll check in tomorrow…..Sure hope dawsonBob is ok…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I may have lucked out. It's suppose to snow tomorrow. I got out there and mowed my lawn for the last time, I hope. My biggest issue was collecting all the leaves. In a couple of weeks I've got a bunch of branches to trim out of my birch trees. I've got a bunch of ideas for those. In the last couple of years I've used them to make tea light center pieces. Women just love that sort of thing. JoeinGA made a bird house out of a big branch. I'm going to try to do the same thing. Those ought to make great gifts. There's a fella around the corner with a big birch he may have to cut down. I'm going to do my best to score all of it I can.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad to hear you'll likely be getting the weather you hope to have soon. I really do like the way snow looks, I like absolutely nothing else that goes with it. Here in the rust belt they usually idle salt trucks continuously from November until April just in case someone foolishly thinks they can complete their new car payments without having any rust on their vehicle.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is trying to shine through the clouds. It's pretty cloudy so we'll see if it can make it. Some pretty wild weather around here yesterday. We had Tornado's that tore some stuff up here in Michigan. That's unheard of during this time of year. We had some wicked winds too. Anyway, it's 45 right now and with the breeze we're getting, the feel like temp is 39. The forecast is for possible rain today and temps at 49.

Went back downstate to the daughters again yesterday and I worked my butt off again. We bought an extension handle for the paint roller and it saved a lot of ladder time for me. Can't say the same for my wife though. She still had to go up and down the ladder to do the trim work. She's pretty lame today. We got a lot of things done so far. We are going down again tomorrow to finish the rest of the work. I have to take a day off just to rest up. And* Rick*, you mentioned coffee break? Coffee breaks were almost nonexistent. I asked twice for coffee and both times I got excuses for not having any. The girls both went out for supplies and didn't bring back any. Like Rodney Dangerfield says, "I don't get no respect". LOL. It was water and baloney sandwiches. Tomorrow will be easier (I hope).

You guys have been busy yakking up a storm. I'm glad to see everyone so busy. I'm surprised* Rick* you want a 20" planner and an 8" joiner. That's some serious tool stuff! If they make you happier, then that's great.

*Burly Bob*, I hear your pain. I'm the same way when it comes to long term projects. After a while, I'm ready to take them out back and put them out of my misery.

For my closing note, my wife and I woke up to a couple of deer in our back yard munching on one the pumpkins we put out for them. Kinda cool. Well, it's time to head out and do some work for *ME*. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, damp, mid 50s. Typical WW winter day. Guess I'd better learn to love it ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all ya'll,
So now I'm gonna kick back, put up my dogs, and rest my ole' tired body….then do it all again tomorrow…I'll check in with you all tomorrow…Have a good evening guys…..I'm outta here…!!!

Here it is 9:20, and I'm just getting on….Had a busy day in the shop till supper time, then had a bite to eat, then went back to the shop for a while…I got the frame and overlay door done, took it out of clamps, and sanded every piece down. Then I did something I usually don't do I laid out the door on the frame, got it centered top and bottom and side to side pretty evenly all the way around. Then I mounted the hinges to door and frame, and put on the pull handle….I usually mount the door to the frame AFTER I put the frame on, but I felt I could do it better laying on the bench…Once everything was together, then I took the hinges and handle off, re-sanded a dab, then stained every thing….Now it's drying up now, and then (hopefully) tomorrow I'll put a coat of poly on, let it dry, then bring it in and mount it to the cabinet….last thing to do is put on a door catch and magnet, and that job will be finished….I got to get this done, as another project came my way…More on that later….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don't know what happened on that last post…The bottom is at the top, and vice versa…Strange…Start at the second part…lol.!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was a nice day with sun and about 64°. More sun tomorrow with a high in the 50's.
Sounds like you're bringing that bathroom project to a close as another opens. What's the new one. Inquiring minds as they say.
Monday I'll go look at a job building some dining benches. Tomorrow it's more poly on a toilet seat and cub scouts outing with cooking over an open fire.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning with heavy frost everywhere. It's the kind you have to scrap off the windshield. It's showing 29 on the thermometer but he feel like temp is 25. Supposed to get up to 56 with plenty of sunshine.

We didn't go down to the daughter's yesterday, so messed around in the shop for a while. But, it didn't last long. I got tired pretty quick. So, I ended that foolishness and came inside and watch my college team loose. The wife and I are getting ready to head back down to our daughters place one more and hopefully last time. I just have a few minor things to get done and that should be it until she things of something else for me to do.

Well, it's time to head out the door. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's a glorious cool morning sitting around 32, frosty and headed to 57 for the high with sunny skies. My kind of day.
I've got a peach cobbler in the oven for breakfast when it's done. Take cake pan, dump in two cans of peaches, pour cake mix evenly over it and stick in the oven, done.

Don, hopefully your few little things are not too strenuous today.

Everybody else, wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

I slept in this morning, cause of being sooo tard last night, and slept like a dead person….I heard the coffee maker going off, so it was time for a large cup….Sure tasted good, too….I layzed around till about 9:30, then went to the shop to put the first coat of shellac on, and listened to tunes of my old band on the DVD player….It was 38 then, and now it's 55, plenty of sun, and no wind…I think that will be the high for today…..

Bill…..It sounds like you got some finish work to do, and a new wood job possibly coming up Monday….Good luck on that…A little extra cash is always a benefit (anything over material cost is a benefit)...Don't burn the hot dogs or marshmellows… Enjoy the outing with your son….Bill….I've never heard of anyone eatin' a peach cobbler for breakfast…I'm a ham and egger myself, with gravy and bisquits….Maybe the cobbler for desert..lol…

Don…..A little frost on the punkin', and window shied, too….But where you live, that's to be expected this time of year…Stand by….more is on the way, and it may be more than frost….!! Glad to hear you got a little reprieve on working on the daughter's project yesterday….Make sure she has coffee when you go down next time…!! And don't worry…..them kids and grandkids always have something for dad and grandpa to do….They know experience when they see it…!!! If your's is like mine, their favorite four letter word is FREE…!!!

It's about dinner time, so I'll get outta here, grab a bite, and head back to the shop for the final coat of shellac. I like suing shellac for certain projects….It dries quickly, so there's not much wait time…..Later, guys…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

No sawdust making today. Gearing up for a goose hunt in the morning. Coffee at 0400 and out the door.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck BB. Using a 10 gauge?

Bill, First time I ever heard of peach cobbler for breakfast too. What kind of cake mix works best? Just sprinkle it on dry right out of the box?

Don, Those activities will get to you quick if you're not used to them. I remember techs telling me how tough it was if they had to go up ladders and walk around job sites after they had been in office designing for an extended period. When they did "physically" exhausting work, they were still just carrying a laptop around all day, nothing like painting or pulling wire, ect. ;-) I got my knee brace back, so I need to get back to 4 or 5 miles a day before I lose it! ;-((

Sounds like you are making good progress Rick.

Where's Dawson Bob? Did he go into the shop for his repairs?

Cloudy, showers with sun breaks in mid 50s in WW today. They left sun breaks off the forecast, but I'll forgive them and take the charity ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

For my cobbler I opened two cans of sliced peaches. I poured one with juice and all. The second one I poured off the juice first. I used a plain yellow cake mix and poured over the peaches and baked for about 35 min at 350. Some of the mix gets mixed with juice and makes cake while the rest just becomes like crumbles on top. It may be the first time I've made cobbler for breakfast. Wanted it after dinner last night, but didn't have the fixins.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey ya'll,

I was crusing our topic here, and got to noticing that dawsonBob hasn't been on since 11-01. He's been "missing" for 7 days….I'm a little concerned that something might be wrong, or he's just on vacation, and taking a sebatical…I hope the latter 2 are it…..He's been pretty sick, and going to the VA for procedures….Hope to hear that he's ok.

Bill…..I have your cobbler embedied in my head….I might just swipe your concoction…..Yummy..!!!

BB….Hope you get some geese tomorrow….Be careful out there…Wonder how they would taste for T.G. and Xmas..? Take plenty of hot java….I would need 2 thermoses….Good luck, bud..!! Let us know how you do…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure he will come around when he's able.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, The scouting trip now calls for more scouting. Coffee at 0600 and out the door. Bob WW. 10ga vs 12 gauge. That's a tough one. After today I may opt for the 10. It's a BPS-10. I'm thinking with Heavy shot 50yds
is a piece of cake. I'm going to get a can of that Heavy Duty Dry Silicon spray and give a squirt.

We're suppose to be getting snow for the next-3 days. Not a lot, but some. Remember those photos I showed you of the mountains. The tops were covered in clouds today and occasionally you could get a peak. They are getting snowed on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more.

Rick, my Mom is an old German, she taught my wife how to cook one. Yeah it's good, real good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, that cobbler sounds easy enough even I could do it. For desert may be fine, but I'm betting the drs will not approve it for breakfast ;-)

BB, Sounds like the geese may be waiting for more snow to fly. They must still be happy up north.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 36 with a calm breeze. Forecast for today is more sunshine and blue sky's and a high of 55.

Well, as I last reported, we went down and we got the daughter all fixed up. I'm done for a while until she finds more for me to do. I'm glad, my legs feel like rubber today.

*Bill*, that peach cobbler sound really good. I've heard of that before, but only you use an Iron skillet for the cake pan. Sometimes a change from eggs and bacon is good. That would be good to share with the station crew.

*Dawson Bob*, was supposed to go in for a procedure a while ago. I thought it was going to be a one day affair, but it looks like it's got him down. I hope he makes it through okay. We're thinking of you Bob.

*Rick*, I know it's that time of year that "frost" is the least of my worries. Snow is right around the corner.

Well boys, I'm gonna get out of here early today. I've got to get out to the shop and get some things done. I've spent too much time away and gotta catch up. So, stay safe friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

It's a good coffee drinking morning, as it's extremely foggy this a.m. It was 39 at 7:15 when I arose, and it was cold in the house…I haven't as yet had to run any heat, but I did kick it on this morning…Nippy out, too…The high today will be 57…When we have fog, that means no wind (of course), and a humidity of 82%.....
The frame and door are dry and ready to be put on the cabinet…So that's my job for this morning….My wife just took off for West Plains, Mo to her sewing class for the day, so she'll be surprised when she gets in, and see that it's ready….

Bill… I sure hope you're right about dawsonbob….It's not like him to be gone this long…

BB…..I've hunted plenty of ducksin my younger days, but not geese..I guess they act about the same in their seasonal patterns, don't they? Hope you find out something on your scouting trip…I don't even want to think about snow…

Bob (WW).....I'm with you….Even I think I could make one of them cobblers….Except mine would be apple..

That's about it for now…Heading to the shop to get started…..Later you all…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have it all here this AM, HIgh bright overcast, darker clouds, sun breaks, light rain, mid 50s again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon guys. It was about 28° out the door this morning with hard frost. Now it's sunny and about 58°. I went to look at a project. Build a dining bench and a few extra shelves for friends of a friend. Eventually they want me to build anew dining table and a built in corner bench unit. I out some more poly on my toilet seat. Not quite the bathroom makeover Rick had, but a new toilet seat will be exciting.

Now I'm sitting around waiting for lowes to deliver my new dishwasher so I can get it installed before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ok found the geese, It's gonna be a long hike with decoys and gear. I'm going to check again in the morning. If they are there again. It's a go for Wednesday. Man did we see weather today, Rain and snow. I mean some BIG heavy wonderfully wet flakes! Can't see the tops of the hills here, okay, mountains. I know they got a lot of snow.
It's truly wonderful!!

Got my 1/8" bandsaw blades today. May try them tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

The changes in the weather is coming….It's nippy out now…and nippy in the morning..

Bob (WW).....You had a little of everything today….Expect more of the same in the near future…!!

Bill….Glad to hear you're on track for the new projects…Sounds like a done deal to me…A little extra $$$$ never hurts….When that happens to me, I just invest in more wood or tools….!!

BB…glad you got the birds located….Sounds like a hunt in the works..Watch the weather. It could get nasty out there….Don't tucker out carrying all them decoys and gear….That's hard on an old body….

I got the frame and door hung this morning. That project is finished…I'll take a couple of flixs, and post them for ya'll to critic. Don't laugh, ok?...Now on to other things, like a couple of Xmas things, and eventually a linen press, or cabinet, for bathroom stuff…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BB, For some reason I just thought of a goose story. One afternoon the ag teacher was taking us home from some sort of FFA event. A couple miles from home he spotted a goose in the middle of an alfalfa field. WE very seldom ever had geese in our neck of the woods. Lots of duck, but hardly any geese. They stayed closer to the Snake river for some reason.

It was a much saner world then. The teacher had his shotgun in the trunk. He gave it to one of the kids to crawl down an irrigation ditch to get that goose. I had seen it there that morning when the school bus went by and suspected it was a decoy, but I didn't say anything. After crawling down that ditch for 300 yards or so. the kid stood up and walked back to the car and the goose just sat right where it was ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a goose hunting story you Bob. Years ago a buddy and were hunting geese at Farewell Bend. We were driving down the road and may 50-75 yards off the road in a field beside a knocked old building were a bunch of geese. My buddy pulled over and told me to get out holler at the geese and scare them off. With coffee in hand I did just that and as I'm hollering, 'Yo Geese get outta here, get outtta here", we see a head stick out from under some of the boards of that building. That head was wearing a camo hat. The guy wave at me. My buddy and I laughed about that all day. Those geese never did fly off!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you story tellers,

It was 39 when I was woke up with the sudden urge to get to the toilet…!! I couldn't think about java until I made that trip..I noticed it was a little brisk in the house, so I hit the heat….Aahh







Lots of sun, no wind, and the high will be 67, with no rain today, but rain tomorrow….Still plenty of leaves falling, but I don't care….
I took a couple of pictures of the new finished frame and door and new shower door….Here they are for your viewing pleasure…Made from solid oak (the door is a glued-up panel), mortise and tenon jointery on the frame, and stained with MinnWax Golden Oak, sanded lightly, and 2 coats of clear Shellac…Now on to bigger and other things….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a beautiful day here. Sunny and about 61°. Tomorrow it's supposed to be not so nice. High winds, tornadoes, hail and lots of rain. I hope they're wrong. I'm at work. I hate to be at work when that kind of stuff may hit my home.

Rick, that a handsome bathroom with a nice door and frame.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I think we are supposed to have the same weather as you down here…When that happens, it gets kind of scary with all that stuff dancing around….Thought about going to the lake tomorrow, but I think I'll "el paso" till a better day….I'm like you. I don't like being away from the house with all that mess happening….

And thanks for the kudos on the bath fixtures….The whole project was a long process (it seemed like), and I'm glad to be finished with it….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice job on the door Rick.

Beautiful sunny day in ww with scattered clouds and 52 @ noon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a hazy lazy day with temps around 50.

I didn't get a chance to weigh in on the conversation this morning cause we had to make a short trip to the doc's today. Yesterday while I was out messing around in the shop, I cut my thumb with a nasty looking knife my grand dad used to use for castrating pigs. It wasn't a big cut but, I hadn't had a tetanus shot in like forever. So, I thought it would be good to go get one. That worked out fine cause while we were down there, we stopped at the Woodcraft store to look around. I think I was able to give my wife an idea what to buy be for Christmas, maybe sooner. I've been wanting some more things for the dust collector system and I've been wanting a Kreg. So I gave her the big puppy dog sad eyes guilt trip. LOL.

*Rick*, that door looks great. The whole bathroom looks great. Your wood door finishes off the bathroom smartly.

*FF Bill*, I hate tornado weather period. You guys get a lot of them down there. I can understand wanting to be home when that stuff hits. A friend of mine who was chief of Joplin at the time, lost his home a few years back to that tornado that hit there. Be careful and keep your head down.

*WW Bob and Burly Bob*, I like your goose stories. They were cute. I can see both happenings.

Well, to all you Vets out there, Happy Veterans day. Go out and get a free dinner. I'm heading to Applebee's tomorrow to get mine. And, I don't like Applebee's, but I like free.

Well, I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Happy 238th USMC. My respect and appreciation.

About that goose story. The reason those geese didn't fly. They were decoys! The guy who waved at me set them out there. My buddy and I got decoyed!


----------



## firefighterontheside

So he was hunting you…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I asked my dad about my grandpa today. He was a POW in Germany. I thought that he had landed in Normany after the initial landing, but dad said he participated in the D day invasion, made it across the beaches, but was shot in both legs in the hedge rows and was taken prisoner. I never knew he was so close to death. Luckily he survived captivity. He had also taken part in action in North Africa and Italy. Grandpa has been gone for 15 years, but happy Veterans Day grandpa.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy did I screw up! It's 240th birthday of the USMC. My apologies!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday Marines and thank you to all vets today and tomorrow and forever!

Those decs worked pretty good BB! ;-)) Gotcha! When I was a kid, one of our neighbors had a stuffed pheasant they didn't really want. Not sure where it came from. They set it in the field across the road from their house. Road hunters driving around shot it all to pieces. Every time Irene heard shooting, she would run out on the porch, beat her knees and laugh as loud as she could ;-))

I worked on sawing and started drilling through the slab where the saw blade didn't reach today. Got to get my storm drain unplugged. Water still gets through, but it is slow. Last year my neighbor had a drain cleaner blast his out with a magic wand. It is plugged again this year a little further out. They charged him $350 to move the plugged spot! I decided I may as well just open it up, get the plug out and leave a cleanout box. Sure glad I kept my roto hammers when I retired ;-) Used tools are worth much anyway.

Looks like were are going to get wind storms and rain with a little flooding to follow in the valleys in the next few days. Nothing like FF Bill and the tornadoes.


----------



## BurlyBob

time to call it a night 0400 comes awful early. Be well all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a bright blue sky and no wind to speak of. The fog is burning off in the distance. The temp is 43 and the forecast is 55 today. Not bad for November here in Northern Michigan.

I've spent the morning on my "puter" trying to send an attachment to my nephew in Chicago land. I keep getting a message telling me that I can't send the attachment. I've been having this problem for some time now and it's P***ing me off. I don't know what the problem is and I'm to old to learn about it. Maybe it's time to get a new computer. The only problem is, I like this old boat anchor of a PC.

Happy Vets day to all you Vets out there. After lodge last night, a bunch of us vets sat around telling stories to each other. I had a fun time last night shooting the bull with these guys.

*FF Bill*, that was a nice story about your grand dad. That generation was the best. I wish when I was younger, I would have talked to them more and listen to their stories. They had so much to tell. I salute your grandfather.

Well, I'm out the door to try to get some things done today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon to you all,

It's been a busy morning and afternoon, as we have been putting up new ceiling fans in the bedrooms and den…They are Hunters, and they are so quiet and run so smooth….Glad to have that job done, too….I think we're done doing house chores for a while….Only thing left now is a linen closet….Prolly after Xmas….

I do remember looking out the kitchen window at 7:15, and it was 60 then….Supposed to be 67 for a high…
Thanks again to you all for the nice comments on the new door and frame…..Very kind….And also to you vets, thank you for your service…..Well….I'm about tuckered out, so it's time for my nap and rest….My back is sure hurting, so I'll get out of here for now….Good stories, you guys….Keep on pumping them out…..!!!

Edit: As I was writing this, it's starting to rain, with heavy cloud cover, and the wind is picking up…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

I'm ba-a-a-a-ck! I went into the hospital for a simple procedure on Monday the second, and didn't get released til Monday the ninth. Along the way I died for a little while, they brought me back, fixed the problem, and it's all good.

Didn't see any white lights or tunnels or anything. This is the fourth time I've died and come back; maybe I'm like a cat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez, it's good to hear from ya Bob. We've been worried. I can tell ya that none of us died at any time while you were gone. I'm glad yours didn't last for long.

Happy Veterans Day to you. I bet there's a chance that all your years of service have contributed to your health problems at least a little bit, so thank you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bill. Didn't mean to cause anyone worry.

Yesterday was the 240th anniversary of my beloved Marine Corps in which I was proud to serve. Semper Fi, to all, and I miss my brothers that didn't come back. The same goes to all the other veterans who served to keep our country free.

Funny you should mention it Bill. The doc. was looking at my records and all my scars and said he was amazed I was still around. The funniest thing was the computer system had me flagged for a possible ebola risk. I pointed out to the doctor that I hadn't been out of the country for in over 20 years. He said he'd fix that flag, but it was back the next day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It quite alright. Just good to hear you're alright.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bill. I'm glad to be alright.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to see you back Bob. I have heard if you die for more than a few minutes, it can be fatal! Glad they were on top of it. One of my uncles died while he was playing card when he was in his 70s. One of the guys knew CPR. They brought him back. He is 95 now.

I didn't sleep too good last night. Dozed around all morning and finally went out and worked on breaking the concrete to fix the drain for a couple hours. I'm making a small neat hole that I hope to be able to make a good a nice looking concrete lid to fit the clean out hole.

No rain, it was sunny thin AM. If the rain and / or wind came, it didn't know it ;-) Sometimes these systems get confused about 30 miles north in the convergence zone. That is where the weather system divides going south or and north of the Olympic Mountains and it rejoins. I rejoice because they get the worst of it at the rejoin instead of here ;-)

Clouded up this afternoon, I doubt if we made it past 50.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bob. I've heard the same thing: if you stay dead too long it can become permanent. Guess I wasn't gone too long. I awoke to a bi-pap machine doing all my breathing for me. Seems to work okay, but I'm not that lazy: I prefer to breathe on my own.

While I'm thinking about it, we had a heck of a rainstorm while I was in hospital, and I missed the whole darn thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry you missed the rain. I know you were looking forward to it ;-)

My daughter is a respiratory therapist. She puts those in all the time. She was in ICU for 3 weeks last summer. They gave her a taste of her own medicine for a few days ;-( She like doing her own breathing too!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good Grief D Bob. Four times! You must be one tough old bird. I can't imagine that. Sure am glad your okay and back. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## dawsonbob

Four times over a period of many years, Bob, not all at once. All at one time might have killed me dead: I wouldn't like that.

I've just been lucky that I got medical attention as quickly as I did.

PS. I wasn't feeling too tough for the last week, just lucky.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, I figured it was four separate times. Your the first guy I've heard of flat lining 4 different times. Gotta be a record. Nonetheless take good care of yourself! Everybody here wants you around for a long time.

The other day my buddy and I went out to scout for geese. On the way up to the lake we found a PU in the ditch. Found out it had a sticker on it that it had been reported and not to bother calling 911. Today we went back up to the lake, a long drag, pack, knock down a couple of honkers and on the way home My buddy spots a car on it's top in the river/creek. It was pretty well submerged. We called the SO, one guy showed up, then came the fire dept. We were maybe 7 miles out of town. One of the fireman, a lieutenant I've known since he was in Junior High, asked me how long we'd been there. I looked at and naturally said, "Since we found it." You should have seen the look on his face. It truly was priceless. Unfortunately, I later learned that a 62 year old fellow was in the vehicle. No telling how long he'd been there.

So after finding to accidents, I told my buddy if this happens again we're done hunting together. His luck could rub of on me and I don't want to end up n a ditch again. Been there a couple of times, didn't like it.

Tomorrow it's back out the shop to make saw dust.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend and I were going hunting in eastern WA many years ago. We passed a car in the ditch late at night. It was freezing out. We decided to stop and be sure nobody was hurt. As I tried to stop I discovered we were on black ice doing about 60. Took me close to half a mile to get stopped and turned around.

The guy was OK and had just slid off before we went by. He lived close by. That road was so slick, I had a tough time walking on it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys. Our horrible weather turned into some rain showers and some 20 mph wind. No problem. Today though it should be cooler. They say cloudy, windy and 58°. Good day to be inside installing a dishwasher.

Tuesday while driving my FD pickup truck I saw a car in the median sideways. I pulled over to check it out only to find an orange sticker on it. Never can tell.


----------



## Redoak49

The storm came I last night to NW Indiana with high wind gusts and rain. This is one windy storm…the gusts make you wobble when you walk. But it is better than the snow some people got.

Good day to stay in the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with rain and wind. Prolly the same stuff *Redoak* got. It's a pretty crappy day. But, we're not getting the winds that downstate is getting. The low temp is the same as the highs for today, it's 49 and holding.

Welcome back *Dawson Bob*. I can tell your feeling better, you're writing more. I always heard you Marines were tough guys, but dodging the death bullet, wow! Glad your back and healthy.

Worked in my shop all day yesterday until about 3:30 and then the wife and I went to Applebee's for dinner. The line was out the door. There was a lot of hungry vets getting their free dinner. Boy, the stories were flying around while we waited in line. As I was walking out with a fellow vet, he asked me what branch I was in, and I told him "Army, was there another branch"? Some guy close by overheard us and chimed in "you can always tell a Marine, you just can't tell 'em much". Quoting Forest Gump, "That's all I got to say about that".

Again, Dawson Bob, Glad ur back. I'm gonna try and venture out the door fella's, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you dead heads….!!!!!!,

Boy is it windy and cool this morning…It is 49, and the wind is howling like crazy….It started late last night, and blew and howled all night long….I went outside to check on the temp, and it was dropping slowly, but the high winds were the issue….I had all my leaves in one pile, but not now….!! The high today will be 62, plenty of sun, and high winds of 20-30 mph..Not a good day to be on the lake….I'll wait….

dawsonBob…..Really glad to hear you're ok, and back home…The guys and I were getting a little concerned about our old weather buddy….I hate hospitals….I lived in them too long. As was stated….sorry you missed the good rain…But at least you got some, and that counts a little….We've had plenty down my way….Bob and BurlyBob have been keeping us entertained with their goose and duck hunting stories….Never a dull moment on the weather topic here….We've all been pretty busy in the shop, too, making sawdust and chips….You have a lot of catching up to do….Just glad to hear you're back on your feet and home….You take it easy, and don't over exert yourself till you're feeling stronger…..

Bill….I'm gald to hear that you (and I) came out unscathed on that nasty weather they had predicted for us….It must have fizzled out before it headed towards us….We did get some rain, and now high winds, but I can live with that….Sounds like Redoak got it up in his neck of the woods…

Redoak…...I don't need high winds to make me wobble….I do that all the time anyway. But the winds sure wouldn't help with walking straight…..Yep….after I make a run to the Salvation Army or Goodwill to drop off these fans, I headed to the shop, also….

You guys that are getting the cool / cold weather stay warm…I think that covers all of us prolly, except maybe dawsonBob…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I thought about going into town to get a free meal, also, but as far as I know, there was only one eating joint doing that….Colton's Steak House….Mt. Home is a small town (pop. about 11, 000), so we don't have a lot of places to eat, like Applebees, Olive Garden, etc. I figured the wait would be long and the place crowed…..so I 'el pasoed" on the idea….my wife made a big supper for us, and we called it good…..a big pot roast and all the trimmings….Yummy..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey we got sunshine today. It's been rainy and a bit snowy. It might even warm up to 40! I keep an eye on the snow pack reports and it's starting to grow. Let's hope it grows real big.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

They say that there's a slight chance or rain again Sunday. Maybe I can catch that event.

Wow. I've been out of the hospital for four days now, and I'm still not up to snuff, Just don't bounce back like I used to, I guess.

Supposed to be 76 here today - normal winter weather.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It's almost supper time, but wanted to chime in for a short..

BB…...Hope you get the snow you're hoping for….I'll bet them mountains look really purty packed with the white stuff..

dawsonBob…..It's gonna take you a while to bounce back from the problems you're having….One thing I do know…you can never get any rest or sleep in one…Someone's always coming in and pokin' and proddin' on you…About the time you do fall asleep, they wake you up to take a sleeping pill, or want your blood….Sure hope you getting feeling up to snuff soon…..Hope you get some rain, too…..Might make you feel a little better..


----------



## BurlyBob

DawsonBob, I understand fully. I don't bounce back like I did when I was 25. Take it easy, pace yourself. Push to hard and you'll be back in that hospital. Now if you knew you were gonna get a really cute nurse that might be ok. I'm thinking it's better odds that you might have to contend with Nurse Cratchet. That ought to be enough motivation to pace yourself.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I thought those mountains got more snow. Not so much. Just the freezing level moved down the mountain side. We're suppose to get some first part of next week.

Good news got some band saw blades from, buyfromawoodworker.com. FF Bill recommended them. I'm going to put them to the test tomorrow. I'll you guys know how they work.


----------



## dawsonbob

I don't bounce back like I once did, and it annoys the heck out of me  Still, I am trying to take it a little easier this time. These procedures were to open up my legs, which they did. Now, in two or three months, I have to go through the whole thing all over again to put in the heart valve.

You're right, Bob, with cute nurses it might all be worth it. Don't know if I can handle another 6 days in ICU.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite blustery out this morning with grey sky's and misty rain and snow mix coming down. The temp is 39 with the high of 42 today and more rain and snow mix. Tomorrow it's supposed to get into the 50's.

I gotta tell you guys, there is nothing more irritating than some stupid advertisement sitting on my puter screen. I've got this thing right in front of me in the lower right hand corner of my screen that won't go away. I've tried X-ing it out, denying it and it won't go away. Grrrrr!

You guys talk about not bouncing back like you used to. It's funny to hear you say this stuff cause I'm feeling the same way all the time. I know I can't do the things I used to anymore and that bugs me. My dad used to tell me he has the mind of an 18 year old and the body of an old man. I feel the same way. My mind keeps telling me I can do it and my body tells me I need a nap. LOL. I wish you the best Dawson Bob.

Well I finished another project yesterday. It's a type of award frame in honor of my mom for my son's restaurant wall. It's a collage of things about her. She grew up in that town where my son's restaurant is at. 
He wanted some things about the town on his walls to decorate the place. I'm gonna put it on the projects page for you guys to see.

*Rick*, sorry you missed out on the free dinner on Vet's day but, home cooked is always better anyway.

Well, it's time to do some work, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you old timers…Ya'll said it…I didn't…!!,

It was 40 when I arose to retrieve my coffee, with plenty of sun, and thankfully no wind to speak of…The high will be 62, and no rain as of yet..I emptied out the rain gauge yesterday, and we had gotten right at 2 1/2"...With all these projects done around the house, I'm ready for a new adventure…It's getting time to start on a couple of gifts….But…I think I'll clean the shop real good before I start anything….It's purdy clean now, but….

I don't know why you guys can't "bounce back" as you call it….Oh…yes I do…cause I can't either….I hate it..!!

Ah…to be in good health…Those days are gone, and I'm just a shadow of my former self….!

BB….I remember having a few of them Nurse Cratchet's when I was in all them different hospitals…Damn they were mean..I remember one when I was in the El Paso, Tx. hospital that I swear when she gave me a shot, I think she would stand at the door and throw it like a dart….She was built like a mountain man…She was a tough old hen.. The only purdy ones I had was when I was in the hospital in Yokahoma, Japan…They were Army nurses…Nice..!!

I'm sure dawsonBob has experienced some of the same….and dB….take it slow and easy…Don't overdo….

I guess Bill is on the job putting out fires, and going to calls…..Possibly training….

Don…..You didn't say what you were trying to get rid of on your "puter…Maybe one of us can help (?)....Yep…we ain't nothing but a bunch of old farts anymore….Time waits on no man. Now I'm 15 minutes older than I was when I started this report…..But I did get some text from my younguns and grand kiddos on Vets Day….That made my day…..And the home cooked meal was great…..

That's about it for me for now…..Think I'll hit the shop and see what I can get into….Later, all you old stove-up gents…..!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I remember Army nurses. I went to Army Rotc basic at Ft. Knox in '73. I was in line with a bunch of other kids. They were checking us out and giving shots with one of those air guns. I was behind a guy who flinched. That air gun left a nice slice maybe 3" across his arm. Than that nurse/medic started cussing his air gun, hardly a needle. He fiddled with it a bit and test fired it a couple of times. I don't know how far that thing shot but it hit the window at the top of the wall. I know everyone walked out of that gym with bleeding arms. Once outside and formed up, I know what the Di's made us do. Yup, front leaning rest and 25 times we got to push away from Kentucky. Aah yes, those were the good old days.

Well, out to the garage and more tree making. Gonna try out those new band saw blades FF Bill recommended.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. It's another beautiful November day. I hope this warm weather ho,da out thru the end of the month when we camp in Branson. It was about 35 this morning out the door, but now it's about 57 and supposed to reach 61. No clouds, nice cool breeze. No firehouse til Monday. I get the weekend at home with the family. I bought some lumber to work on my shop addition, so that's my plan.

I guess me complaining about not bouncing back like I used to won't be very well received from you all, so I won't.

BB, I'm all nervous now about how you'll like those blades that I recommended. I hope they work for ya.

Time for lunch. CYL.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Glad you got a few days off to do projects, and be with the family….Didn't know if you were at the firehouse or not..

No…You can't complain like us old timers about bouncing back….You ain't old enough to worry about that right now….You're a young whipper smapper compared to us….Makes me wonder why you hang around us old people…lol…But we're glad you do….It just wouldn't be the same w/o you….!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Taking it a little slow today. Temp should be 77 and sunny today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well Bill I'm thinking those blades will be fine for cutting something other than pine. I tried resawing a couple pieces of 3/4" X 6 1/2" by 10 1/2" pine. I couldn't get a straight cut from top to bottom, that being 6 1/2". Now I did notice that I had not flattened those boards. The first piece thru is pretty sad. The second, which I did flatten a bit was somewhat better. Nonetheless it's definitely not perfect. Thankfully these piece will be on the back of those trees and are not critical to the project. I've got 12 more blocks to resaw the backs off. These blocks are 4" thick, 6 1/2" wide and 10 1/2" tall. I'm thinking I may get better results with the wider 4" footprint on the saw table. I am using a resaw fence I put together. I also made certain to slowly ease the wood thru the blade. Let's face it nothing in woodworking is perfect. There's always going to be a glitch, overcoming it is where the rubber meets the road. In this case any imperfections will be covered with green paint and on the back side. Also if the folks that get these don't like them, well I won't waste my time on them in the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry they're not working like you want. I'm able to resaw 7" wide hackberry with the 1/4" blade and it stays straight. I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm not to worried about it. Like I said these resawn pieces are going on the back of these glued blocks. I'm also thinking that part of the problem is the cupping of the Pine board. Also I'm thinking that 3/4" edge might not have had enough contact with the band saw table making it a tad unstable. I tightened the blade some more and we'll see if that makes a difference. Bill, the way I look at life, it's to short to sweat the little things and this is a very little thing. I've found that most of my woodworking mistakes are do to pilot error. I haven't done much of this re sawing and there is a learning curve. I'm just starting into the curve.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is trying to peek out from time to time, but it's a little hard through these grey sky's. The temp is 38 and warming up to 49 today. It was cold and breezy yesterday outside and chilly in the shop but, after I warmed up the shop, it was nice in there. That wall heater makes a difference in the shop.

I got one project done and two more going. But, I'm not sure how much I'm going to get done today cause it's Game day and the first game starts at 12:00 noon.

*Burly Bob and Rick*, I remember those air shot's. I'm not very tall and I noticed that the tall guys would fall out just before they were given the shots. The rest of us guys would just giggle at them. I also remember waiting in line, it seemed forever, then get done in one line and have to hurry to the next just to wait again. Hurry and wait! They must do that on purpose, jerks. I'll bet they go home every night and laugh at us.

Well, I've got to get something done before game time, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood butchers,

It's a cool, crisp morning here in the mountains, with plenty od sunshine, no wind to speak of, and 48 degrees.

The high will get to about 67, and that'll prolly be about 3:00 when I'm down for my nap….A nap anymore is not a luxery, or a habbit…it's a necessity…...!! Since I only average about 5-6 hours of sleep a night, the nap catches me up….I even take a snooze at my kids' house, or outlaws house….They all know I need my nap….It's a given….

You guys talking about getting shots in the military….I was at the Oakland Army Terminal getting ready to out process /in process country for 3 days prior to leaving for Viet Nam….There we turned in all our dress greens, dress kakis, and were issued jungle fatigues and boots….We got 21 different shots before leaving, had to drink lots of orange jiuce, and exercise and sprint for about an hour…..to get the meds circulating through our sysyem. Some of them guys got really sick from all the meds, but I never did…I just kinda puffed up from my shoulder down to my elbow, but it went away pretty quick….Ah… the memories of the military…!!!

BB….You mentioned your ww mistakes were pilot error? Did I mention I was a "pilot" in the Army? The drill sergeant would have us pick up a rock from one place, and pile it in another…..Told you I was a pile it…lol..

Ok…You guys have a good Saturday, and stay out of trouble…


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, "pile it" that was a good one. Makes one wonder where/how those DI's dreamed up all that BS. You know I would never want to do it again, but I'm glad I never missed doing it the 1st time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BB,

You know them bulls%&%t orders come from up the food chain in rank….As we all know, crap rolls down hill, and the DI's are the last link on the chain of command…..But I think you're right…they sit around and think of crap for the poor lowly privates to do to keep them busy all day….The military is a "hurry up and wait".....roll you out of the rack at 5:00 a.m., sh*%t, shine, shower, and shave….all in 5 minutes….Then you stand in formation for 2 hours waiting to go to chow….Never understood that one….I guess there's a reason for everything…..But then

again, I was gonna make the Army my career, after all the spit shine and polish was over, and if I made it out of Nam alive…I was planning on going to DI school if I could make it, but instead they made me retire due to extensive wounds, and permanent disailities.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

Dig a hole, which leaves a mound of dirt. Dig another hole to put the dirt from the first hole in. Dig another hole…

76 and sunny in San Diego today. Possible rain tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good noon fellas. It was a chilly 37° this morning when I started working on my shop closet. It's now about 60 and very sunny. Great day to be working outside. I have a floor done and now it's time to build some walls. Dads helping me, which is making things go much quicker. Sean came out and drove a nail in the floor. It took him about 100 blows, but he got it. I labeled the nail as being his. I'll post some pics of my progress later. CYL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got the floor done and walls up. It seems pretty big. Has 12" ceiling on one side.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have been MIA due to laptop issues. Got it back in a couple days plus a return trip to finish fixing the fix instead of 4 or 5 days. ;-) It made me think of every time I pay anything online, they try to force me into paperless billing. If not alert and unchecking all the prechecked boxes you can get trapped and it happens instantly, but it takes 3 or 4 months to get entrapment reversal corrected ;-( I might consider it if they included a "technical difficulties" clause that superseded all their fines, fees and other charges if the payment was late due to any technical difficulty or failure that suspended my access or prevented it from getting through or being credited to my account. How long until you think they will add that clause to their paperless agreements?

Anyways, constant drizze in WW today & 50. 2.5 inches in the last 24 hours. More than forecasted for here by an inch. All the normal flooding rivers are flooding. IN the past there have been proposals to take water from the Pacific NW to CA. The objection has always been we need it for fish. Seems if they could capture all the flood water and send it to a reservoir in CA through a "flood water only" pipeline, it shouldn't hurt anything. The floods carry fish out of the river bed leaving them in mud puddles. Seems like my plan would be best for fish, the flooded residents and CA; a win, win, win plan ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, I heartily endorse your plan.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Think we can get a backer to finance it? ;-) Not sure where we could get a tunnel boring machine, the one working under Seattle is a few years behind and only 10% done. I expect more break downs, may have to get a different one and start from your end ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Not sure how that would work. I can just hear the guys who are supposed to be working on the tunnel. Dude, the surf's up. Maybe we'll tunnel tomorrow, if we run out of beer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and calm out this morning. Temp is 40 and climbing to 60 today. Yehaw! Sunshine. Terrible weather for the deer hunters, but nice for me. Deer hunting season started this morning here in Michigan and it's a big thing here in Northern Michigan. I used to hunt years ago, but it was hard to see deer with my eyes closed out in my blind. LOL.

*FF Bill*, I like your addition on your shop. What, pray tell, are you gonna store in your new closet? BTW, how do you get your pictures so small on here? I must be doing something wrong. My pictures are too big and I can't fit them on these pages.

*Rick*, I like your story about being a "pilot". That was a good one.

*WW Bob*, glad ur back on-line again. I don't pay my bills on-line. I've been burned too many times from the internet. I'll just pay my bills the old fashioned snail mail way.

Hey guys, I spent some time this morning looking you guys up on google earth. It's interesting to see where everybody calls home.

BTW, I guess *Cricket's* weather has become more tolerable lately. She's not complaining about it anymore. But, it would be nice to hear from her from time to time.

Well, enough bull for now. I've got a couple of projects needing my attention. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It is rather cool this morning, as I sit and suck on this big mug of java while in the sunroom watching the birds and animals forege for food…..They have a hard time finding any with all the leaves on the ground….So, it's about time for me to put out the feeders so they won't go hungry this winter, as it gets colder, and food is scarce….It was 48, very cloudy and overcast, and the weather channel says rain in the forecast for the next 3 days….The high is supposed to be 67, but it may be hard pressed to make it with the moisture coming…As I'm typing this, it's getting darker, and starting to drizzle, and will turn to rain….Here it comes…!!!!!

Bob and dawsonBob…..Sounds like ya'll have a few thoughts in mind for digging a tunnel from WW to Ca….Think it would work??

Bill…The frame work is coming along nicely….Only one question: Are you gonna take out the window, and open up that end of the shop to access the closet.?...OR….are you entering from another door? Expiring minds want to know….Andas Don asked.. what will you use the closet for? Air compressor, dust collector, storage??

Here's another true story when I was in boot camp…One morning while in formation, the DI asked it there were any truck drivers in the crowd….Naturally some fools raised their hands and volunteered…About 30 minutes later we saw them pushing wheel barrows filled with rocks…..Several days later he asked if there were any artist out there, or someone who could draw….Later, while going to chow, we saw them guys painting them rocks white where the guys hauled them to in the wheel barrows….I learned early on not to volunteer for anything…..Later..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. My post disappeared. Our wifi is down so im on my phone. Cloudy, 60 degrees. Rain next 3 days like Rick.
Rick guessed it. Compressor, dust collector, wood storage and other assorted storage. I will move the window to the new wall and put a door where the window was. Door will have glass so the light will still come in. I wont heat or cool the closet directly. Probably put a filtered vent thru the wall for air return from collector. I dont have a dust collector currently. Just a couple shop vacs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, i think pictures are a function of file size. The bigger the file the smaller the picture and vice versa.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Temps have dropped around 8 degrees for a high of 68 today.

The forecast is still calling for 100 percent chance of rain later, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. It's only a few tenths of an inch though, so I'll try to contain my excitement. Still, rain is rain, and every little bit helps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, too bad that closet will be too small in no time ;-)) Looks good though.

My laptop went back to the hospital ;-( This has a deep problem and shouldn't be doing that ;-( Best Buy may be testing their fix or replace guarantee??

It was about 50 and overcast today. We have wind to 65 and lots of rain coming in the next few days. Flood and high wind warning for all of WW. Water will have to get 80 feet deep before I flood. May be on an island with waterfront property, but most Florida will drown first! If it is really high winds we can be without power here for 3 days to a week or longer. But, we're toughened because we are used to it ;-( I'd rather be a little more wimpy and not quite so tough, but that is they way it is in WW ;-) If I'm MIA, probably still no laptop and maybe no power or internet connection.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all ya'll wood nuts,

Rain…Rain….Rain…!! Yep, they said it would, and it is….It started early this morning around 2:00 (woke me up), and has come down pretty hard even as I type this report….It was 49 when I arose, and it's still 49….It is very dark, and extremely cloudy with no sun (of course), and the high will be 56, and much more rain for the next 2 days…Flood warnings are in effect for cricks, and rivers, but it won't bother me any…It'll prolly fill the lakes up again, but not too much…..We're supposed to get anywhere from 2- 5" after it's all said and done….

I played around most of the day yesterday in the shop planing, jointing, and cutting out parts for a couple of cutting boards and also parts for a coffee mug holder….Once that was done, I started trying to draw up some plans for the linen closet, but didn't like what I came up with….Back to the drawing board, but that project may wait…...

Bob (WW).....Sounds like you're in deep dodo with your laptop…A couple of us has had trouble with our 'puters flaking out on us….My wife had to buy her a new laptop not too long ago…After about 5 years, her's finally died…She replaced the battery in it, and it helped for a while, but finally gave up the ghost…One note: She bought it at Staples, and they wanted $100.00 for a replacement….That's crap.!!! She went on line to Amazon.com, looked up the serial# of the battery, and ordered one for $29.00…same dang battery…Talk about a markup…and rip-off….Anyway, Bob, just a FYI in case you or any of the other guys need batteries….Sure hope you don't loose power or internet…..That's a bummer….!! Hope you have a generator if that happens…..!!

I'm outta here, and headed to the shop for some more piddling and playing…Glad I have an umbrella..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. What Rick said about his weather…...well ditto that for me.

LOL, Bob. I know you're right, but it will be great for a while. Someday I want to build a whole new building to be my shop, but for now I'll add 54 sq ft at a time to this one.

I love Amazon. I buy a LOT of stuff from there and most with 2 day free shipping. Tools, hinges, screws, bbq grill, you name it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

We too order quite a bit of stuff from Amazon….When the need arises…My wife more than me….She has all kinds of hobbies, but her main things are sewing and quilt making…And clothes….The main thing I've ordered is several books on Shaker Furniture….That's my favorite type to build…Christmas gifts, etc…..Amazon is our friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It really is helpful sometimes. The nearest lowes is 30 minutes away, so to be able to have things brought right to my door is worth a lot. We know the driver very well. He has bought eggs from me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang, we had a spot of snow hit the ground and stick. It should melt off before much longer. Pretty exciting stuff!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It actually did rain yesterday. About 20 minutes to half an hour: that was it. The official amount was 0.08 inches, but I'm not sure it was that much.

I'm another big fan of Amazon. I have trouble getting around, but with Amazon Prime I get free 2nd day delivery and - on many items -free same day delivery. I absolutely love Amazon!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all ya'll,

Dang…..it's raining like a cow pissin' on a flat rock here….Has been all day, and it hasn't let up yet….Prolly won't according to the weather channel….Supposeed to rain all the rest of the night, and all day tomorrow and tomorrow night…..Maybe quit by Wednesday…...I see no sign of it letting up yet…....!!!!!!!!!!

dawsonBob,

Glad to hear you finally got a rain shower out your way….it may not be much, but, .08 is better than nothing…Sure hope you're feeling a little better….Just keep taking it easy as best you can…...
I think prolly all of us are fans of Amazon….Unless it's just a have-to case (like the last minute Xmas gift buying that usually happens), we just use the mule train….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burly, I sure am ready for some snow. It doesn't look like this will be a snowy winter for us. They are getting it in the mountains of CO where I'll be between New Years and Christmas.

Rick, it looks like you'll get more rain than we will.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I like snow too…just not a lot of it…!! Here in the mountains, when it snows a bunch, it makes it hard to go or do anything, because of all the hills and hollers around….And we usually have "ice week" every winter that sequesters us in for the entire time. So when we hear ice week is coming, we gear up for it….Snow yes…ice..no..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

D-Bob, glad you are getting started. Not much, but you have to get that first drop to get started ;-)

I like snow too as long as it doesn't stick to the roads. Only 3 % of the people in WW know how to drive in it. Of that 3%, 2% are in 4×4s with fat tires and they don't know they can't stop! ;-((

Rick, have you ever been in a barn with concrete floors and seen how cows operate?

50 and overcast starting to rain for the flood warnings tomorrow.

I finally got my storm drain cleared ;-) Happy days!! no more busting out asphalt or concrete. Now, I can get one of those drain cleaner guys to flush it out. Good thing shop vacs work wet or dry! There was a 5 foot and 10 foot section pretty well solid packed with mud ;-( I didn't see a lot of silt coming off the property next door when they were building. The ground was open for 2 winters. I was getting slit plugging in my driveway drain more than normal but didn't seem to be that much. It usually only has mostly fine sand. Apparently the silt settled in flat and lows spots where they did not grade the drain pipe when it was installed. My neighbor's is plugged too. Both at the same time after 35 years ;-( I'm sure there are more questionable spots but I'll get it washed out before they plug~!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm out in may garage/shop today throwing together a small set of steps for my neighbor's little dog. Seems since her husband past away the dog is getting out of bed several times a night looking for Harry. This is keeping Phyllis from getting any sleep. Well, I throw these steps together and they turned out pretty darn cute if I do say so myself. While I'm in the process I've got a radio on, 3 milk house heaters, and a couple of dozen T8 light fixtures. I go to rip a few boards, I try firing up my table saw and pop, there goes the power. I've got 100 amp service to the garage. I try the breaker in the garage, that didn't fix it. Had to hit the 100 amp breaker in the house. Why I decided to check the breaker I have no idea. I felt them and noticed they were quite warm.
My electrician friend is going to be in the area tomorrow and he 's going to drop by to put a meter on things. I'm thinking I'll ease off on the heaters a little more in the future.

Tomorrow more goose scouting. Hopefully goose killing on Wednesday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And goose dinner on Thursday?

That seems like a load 100 amps should handle. Probably would have gotten away with it if one or two of the heaters were off when you tried to start the saw.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, that's exactly what my friend said. So I guess in the future I'm going to have to pay attention to how much power I'm pulling and adjust appropriately.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Heaters will probably be ok with the saw running, but not allow the saw to start. Too much inrush current. It would be normal for the breakers to feel warm. They have thermal heaters in there to trip them when they get too hot.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bright and hazy with a light wind. It's currently 47 and will be 57 later with partly cloudy sky's. They are forecasting rain tonight. Prolly the scud that Rick and FF Bill was getting yesterday.

After looking at the weather map, Rick and FF Bill, you guys need to keep your head down today. They are showing bad weather in you area. Burly Bob and WW Bob, your weather shows lots of "foul" weather where you're at. This is unusually warm weather we're having for November and I'm liking it.

Well, I went to the back doctor yesterday and got checked out. They are starting me on steroid shot's in the back first before surgery. I get one shot every two weeks. Then I have to report if they work and if not, then it's surgery if the shots don't work. The shots are gonna screw up my diabetes a little. I'm going to the doc tomorrow to see what I need to do about the steroid shots. We'll see how it all rolls out.

My wife I went to dinner last night with a vet friend who was in the Navy in Nam. He was on a swift boat in the delta and a LST. I believe that's what he called it. That kind of boat that has the ramp in the front. He carried Marines around and they would use their mortars in the boat. Any way, we went to the Ponderosa Steakhouse and got another free dinner for vets. There was a bunch of "old" guys there too. LOL.

Well, I guess it's that time again to go to the shop and enjoy this nice weather. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all of ya. It is raining. It will keep raining. Maybe some thunderstorms. Maybe some flooding. I hope not, as I'm still at work.
With my electric heaters I set them on lower wattage when I need to be using tools. Usually takes care of it. Occasionally I'll still trip a breaker on a tool startup.
Don, hope those shots help. I had them for tennis elbow years ago. They would work for several months then it would come back. Each shot lasted a shorter amount of time until I eventually needed surgery. I think my problem was that I wasn't able to just let my arm rest for the months it needed. There was still work to be done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you hunters and gatherers,

It is raining it's butt off right now….!! As I said yesterday, it was supposed to rain all day, night, and again today….and it's coming down hard and fast…..I was out in the sunroom eariler, having my coffee, and watching it pour down, looked at the rain gauge, and we've had almost 3" in 2 days….More on the way…all day….It was 62 and warm when I arose (pretty warm for this time of year), and will get to 68-70. We are under a severe thunderstorm warning w/ lightening and thunder dancing all around….Scary stuff going on..!! I need to get into town to do some things, but not with all this heavy rainfall….Maybe tomorrow….It is now really dark out….

Bob (WW).....Glad to hear you got the storm drain fixed, and working properly….You've been fighting that problem for some time now. It's good we have a electrician in our mist, so you can help with any electrical situations that may come up, like BurlyBob's….Never been in a barn w/ concrete floors…only dirt, bur I've seen the cows and bulls in action a few times with making piles…..When they dried, we burned them like pioneers did….

BurlyBob….Hope you got a goose located, and ready for the kill….I'd like to try that meat….Hey…I like pig knuckles and liver, too….I'll try anything once..!! Green eggs ain't too shabby..! And put a 200 amp service in…you'll be safe…lol..!!

Don…..You're right..Bill and I are really catching it….And no sign of letting up yet down here…..Sorry to hear you're having back trouble…Didn't know about that…..Sure hope the shots take, and helps you….I've had two back surgeries, but no shots…Both of mine were severe back attacks that required surgery right then…I know nothing about steroids, or how they work….I hope you can get by w/o having surgery, as they help relieve the pain, but not a sure cure….

Bill…..Keep your head down, and keep an eye peeled for any nasty weather.Hopefully this weather is out of here after today, as I'm hitting B.S. lake to catch one…The lake prolly came up some, so it may make it tough fishing…But just being on the water is better than being at home, or work…!! I had a corp ranger tell me one time that for evey inch of rain, the lake rises one foot…true or false…? Don't know for a fact, but I guess he does….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at the extended forecast.  Saturday says morning snow showers with a high of 41 and a low of 23. Guess I need to get my chicken and goat water de-icers set up. Have to pull long extension cords out there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I haven't checked the gauge for a couple of days, but it had another 2 1/2" and it is raining pretty good in the mid 40s.

The proof is in the pudding;-) No ponding in the driveway ;-))

Don, I hope those shots help too.

Rick, On cows on concrete floors; lets just say rebound occurs ;-)

BB, I neglected to say if the breaker was uncomfortable to hold you hand on, that could be an indication of trouble brewing.

1/4" in the last 45 minutes. Still no ponding in the driveway ;-)) We are supposed to get close to an inch today, but looks like it will be more. The high winds haven't hit here yet, but we are somewhat protected. I'm sure others are catching it! I have noticed that trees hitting cars driving on the roads is getting to be common during wind storms. I think that is a sign of too much congestion!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all y'all,

Sounds like some of you are really catching it. That sounds like a tremendous amount of rain to me. It would probably sink San Diego.

69 and sunny here, without a drop of rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

D-Bob, enjoy the sunshine! It may be a while before the rest of us see it again!

Still no pond in the driveway. I am one happy camper. No more holes to dig, no concrete to break!! ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

WWB, I do enjoy it … but we need the rain, too. There is a chance of rain next week…on Thanksgiving, of course.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is the norm ;-( Here the sun comes out on the way home from 4th of July weekend and summer begins in a normal year ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

We get something similar. Heavy overcast through May and June, then sunny after the fourth.

"No sun in the sky, til the fourth of July."


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mercy….!!!,

It is raining sooo hard, I can't get to my shop…I stepped out the door with my umbrella, and the wind liked to have lifted me off the ground…..And it takes a lot of wind to lift this portly person…!! No sign of let-up yet….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

WW Bob My friend showed up and told me exactly what you said. So I'll be a little more prudent .

Bill M. I finally cut the backs off those glued blocks. They were very close to perfect enough for me and this project. I'm thinking they have a bit more set than that woodslicer blade from Highland.

Rick I'm headed out to slay geese well before the first butt crack of dawn. I've got the coffee pot programmed.
After tonight my camo will be old bed sheets. I scouted this Am 2"-3" of snow on the ground and more on the way!! I've decided that if I get a couple more I'm going to try Sauerbraten with the breasts and jerky from the wings and legs!

Good night all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Don't let that get around LJs. Lots of guy enjoy seeing the wild and crazy electrical threads ;-)) They even fire up the popcorn poppers as soon as they see on starting ;-))

Good luck with the goose hunting. I don't think I ever got a goose, but we had Mallards by the bushel basket full. One night Little Bro and I went out after we got home from school, got our limits, 12 each, and were back to the house to milk in about 30 or 45 minutes. No decs or calls needed, just walk out in the corn field and shoot in self defense ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you drinkers and non drinkers of coffee,

The rain is over for a while..!!...It finally quit here around 10:30 last night, and when it was all said and done, I have nearly 5" in the gauge….That's a lot of rain for 2 days..It was 49 at 7:45, and the wind is blowing pretty steady at 10-20 mph. They are calling for a high today of 58, plenty of sun, and plenty of wind….Not a good day to be on the lake….I've got chores I've got to start doing before my son and family come for T.G. next Tuesday….

BB…...Hope you bagged a couple of geese this morning, or at least got to spot some for a future kill….nothing like being in the woods looking for fowl…..I reflect back on my hunting days when I was younger and felt better….!!!

Bob (WW)...Glad to hear you're back in business, and are one happy camper with no more concrete work…..

Ok,,,,I'm about ready to head out to start some chores, and see if I can get a little woodworking in….Now I have to wait a while for my firewood to dry out before I can move it inside the sun room….It's getting colder…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Not much to report around here. 75 and sunny with no rain in sight. Yada, yada, yada…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright and sunny in WW headed to 50 ;-) Hard to believe it was so nasty yesterday. Power was only out for about 6 hours ;-)

I have concrete to pour for the clean out boxes where I had to dig up, but no more breaking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon/morning depending where ya are. I had a procedure to help figure out my reflux. That was a miserable experience, but very short. Had to have a tube down my nose and then down esophagus into stomach.

Then went to doctor where Cindy took Sean. He had 102.5 fever last night. Long story short, he has strep. Now he's home with me with some antibiotics on board. Should be doing a lot better by tomorrow.

Had a very bad call with an infant this morning. Sad.

It stopped raining last night around midnight. Got about 3" just yesterday. It must have rained an inch or two on Monday as well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, I froze my butt off this am. Wind was howling and the geese landed about a mile short of us. We're pretty sure the bluebird weather changed their pattern. Took all those sheets and the snow had melted off over night.
Like I said the wind really howled. Got to head out to the shop and get some more work done.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's very windy and cloudy out there this morning. The temp is 49 with a high expected to be 50 and more wind. Wind is 16 mph gusting to 24 mph. Last night, it was gusting to 40+ mph. The lights flickered a few times but that's all. I had a legion meeting last night, but stayed home with my wife due to the wind. We're supposed to get some measurable snow by this weekend. We'll let you know how much.

*FF Bill*, I feel for you. I don't know if I can even say the right words to you. Your procedure plus you son being sick is bad enough, but to have a bad day at work like you said is awful. Those kind of things stay with you for a long time. My thoughts are with you.

*Burly Bob*, what a time hunting! I know you've been planning for this trip and you did all the right things and now the weather didn't cooperate. Has to be disheartening! Better luck next time.

*WW Bob*, did you get that bad weather they were predicting? The weather channel mentioned Western Washington getting it and I thought of you. Good thing you got your outside work done in time.

*Rick*, looks like you could be floating away soon with all the rain you're getting.

Well, I went to my family doctor yesterday. He told me that the shots I'm getting won't be that bad. He said the steroids shouldn't effect my sugar that much cause it's going directly into my spine. It doesn't sound fun, but I just want to get it over so I can continue to live my way of life.

Well guys, I've shot the bull long enough. Since my day yesterday was shot to crap, I need to see if my projects are still waiting for me. Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood nuts,

It was pretty chilly this morning when I arose for coffee….Taste mighty fine…it was 47, with bright sunshine, and really breezy….The winds were supposed to be light a variable, so it might happen….A high today of 56, and a low of 34 in the morning….We had plenty of rain, but it's gone for now….The video I sent you guys showed it….

Well… I've got some sad news today….We had a death in the family….Our refrigerator died on us….!!! After 37 years, it finally croaked…I've nursed it back to health a couple of times through the years, but it just got too old and wore out….kind of like me….It was the one we used in our garage to store extra food, drinks, frozen stuff, etc. We went to town last night to eat supper and buy grocries (mostly for the T.G. dinner), and take some stuff to Goodwill, then to Lowes to look at new ones…Gonna have the croaked one hauled off, move the one in the house to the garage, and replace it with a new one…Gonna look some more before deciding….soon I hope…They sure have gotten high over the years….$1,500 up to $3,000….Wow!!!!

Don…....Glad to hear the shots won't effect your diabetes, and hopefully they will help with your back trouble. Nothing more miserable than being down and not able to do anything you want to….It's hell to get old…By the time we got home last night, I was dead from all that walking around in them stores….I was sure stove up….!!!

Well guys, I'm outta here for now….Gotta make a run to Mo, then gonna have to move some firewood (that'll kill me), and then hit the shop….You guys stay out of trouble, and have a good day…..


----------



## torpidihummer

I just read this tread, so I'm a little late in answering, I live in Southern California
right next the Mexican Border of which I never cross, but the weather here is
gorgeous, mostly 70% during the day with a rare occasionally rain. So as my
days come and go they are very appropriate for 'Wood Carving" of which I
thank God is how many of days go. However sometimes I drive my wife on
her grocery shopping ventures.
Oscar


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Welcome aboard, Oscar. Glad you found our little thread. Where next to the border do you live? San Ysidro?

It's supposed to be 79 here in San Diego today. I doubt that it will make it quite that high, but it should be close.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Oscar and DBob. I've got 2" of snow on the lawn with maybe another 1" on the way. It's 32 now and might warm up to 37. I'm loving it! It sure beats sweating.

Don, my hunting trips aren't that big of a deal and very little planning. Most of the time it's a 30 minute drive or an hour to the Snake River. Unfortunately I had to cancel for this morning and probably tomorrow as well. I was suppose to help move someone and the rest of the crew bailed for today. They were worried about slipping on the snow. What a bunch of pansys.

With any luck I'll get a lot of work done on those trees today. Well, out to the garage. I've got a very important assignment today. I've got to spray my snow shovel with WD-40. Why you ask? You can't believe how much it helps keeping the snow from sticking to my shovel.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob. That's pretty cool. I like snow, as long as I don't have to live in it. What is this "snow shovel" of which you speak? Sounds like an implement of torture to me.

The last time it snowed in downtown San Diego City was December 13, 1967. I was home on leave, and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Just popped on here to see what's been happening today, and saw we have a new visitor to the weather thread…Welcome Oscar (Torpidhummer) from California…We're glad you found us. Feel free to talk about anything you want to, besides pol. &r rel. Those are no-no's…..We talk about every kind of subject just besides woodworking…But sometimes we do post our projects on here to show each other…..And on the projects page…

dawsonBob…..That's a long time to go between snows…That implement that BurlyBob is talking about sounds dangerous…..I'd call that a back breaker….Like a hoe handle, it don't fit my hands very good.

BurlyBob….Sorry about the hunting party…Looks like no fowl for T.G., unless you make a quick run to the grocery…Lol…it sounds like you're excited to get those 2" of the white stuff. Just be careful on that mess, and watch your step…It can get nasty….More coming your way, too….I'll bet the mountains look purdy….Bob, you do know what the WD in WD 40 stands for..right? It stands for water distribution…just a little FYI…..
Ok gang, it's about supper time, so I'm officially off of here for tonight…more to come in the morning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Dinner is done. 
It was pleasantly cool here today with partly cloudy skies. I think it was about 58 for the high. 
Tomorrow is supposed to be cloudy and cool. I will be trying to get a roof on my closet. Got the rafters up today. Kind of a challenge by myself. It will be be even more challenging to get the plywood all th way up to the 12' roof.
I'm hoping to see the first snow flakes of the season on Saturday, just not enough to cause me to not work on my shop. I'm also looking forward to shoveling snow on our new driveway.

Howdy Oscar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, good to hear about diabetes not being bothered by your shots.


----------



## BurlyBob

HI guys. I did get a lot of work on those trees done.

Rick, yeah I heard that about WD-40. Once that stuff dries it pretty darn tough to remove. A friend of mine sprayed down his guns and Dillon 550 press. He didn't do anything with them for months. When he did he got a really rude awakening. He also got the fun of cleaning everything gain and it was a tough cleaning.

Bill your a guy after my own heart. I'm looking forward to shoveling my driveway as well. About those band saw blades you recommended. The 1/2" is pretty darn good. Boy does it spit out some really fine sawdust. I'll find out how good those 1/8" blades are tomorrow. updates to follow.


----------



## wseand

Hey,
Been awhile since my last post I might have to go back through the post and catch up. Didn't think this post would still be around. The weather has been in the 70s and 40s at night. Can't complain too much had a strong storm come in last weekend but didn't get any sever weather out of it.

Have a good day all,
Bill


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bill how you been? Did you move? I seem to recall you in Mesilla, NM.


----------



## wseand

Hey Bob,
Yeah I moved to Shreveport, LA last year. It's been a whirlwind since then. Things are starting to settle down and getting some things in order. What's been going on in Oregon.


----------



## wseand

Hey Rick,
Sorry to hear of the passing of the fridge, they have definitely come up in price but you can find some out there without all the bells and whistles for a descent price.
You ever fish the White River, I was up there a few weeks ago and caught a few rainbows fly fishing on the river by Norfork. Beautiful area we stayed at Teal Point Resort right off the Norfork lake by Mountain Home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. It's 31° out and partly cloudy. Supposed to be more clouds coming in. Tomorrow some rain and snow showers in the morning.

Bill, I believe Rick is more of a bass man. I will be fishing in Lake Taneycomo at thanksgiving which is also on the White River. Should be some rainbows on my line and maybe a brown or two. I want to get down to the area you mentioned someday. I've heard about Brook trout and cutthroats down there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burly Bob, I don't have a 1/2" blade. May have to get one for resawing.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly 36 this morning and supposed to climb to 42, WOW! The wind is still brisk at 17 mph and gusting to 28. And yes, we're supposed to get some snow!!! Yuk! We have a winter storm watch for tonight. The forecast is about 4" of the white stuff. I'm not looking forward to that stuff coming.

Oh yea, the snow shovel thing. When we were traveling around the country, someone told me to strap a snow shovel to the top of our vehicle. When we get to a place where someone has to ask what it is, then we have went south far enough.

Welcome Oscar to our thread. I hope you like it as much as we do. It's fun here!

Just after posting my thread yesterday, I got a call from a gentleman who lives a fer piece from here telling me he has a few aprons that he found cleaning out his barn. I'm going to pick them up today. He sounded quite excited to talk to me about those aprons. He said he read the story in the newspaper about my collection and was liked what I was doing. He sounded like he was about 80+ years old. He also told me he had one of his grandfathers aprons which he said he wants to keep. I told him that was fine, but just hearing the stories is an adventure in itself.

Well guys, I've gotta push off early today to not only get that apron, but I'm taking my wife to see the new movie Hunger Games then I'm off to by some lumber. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Our delayed winter weather is fast approaching in the rust belt. It was a couple degrees above freezing last night and about the same this morning, today's high is 48. It'll be cooler yet tomorrow and down right cold on Sunday if weather.com is accurate. Though yesterday barely got to 60, ODOT still felt the need to practice applying calcium chloride to a couple state routes around here, and there is rain in the forecast before we'll see any temperatures at or below freezing, you just can't fix stupid, but stupid can tax you more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood collectors,

It was 39 at coffee time, and has warmed up to 45 now, with plenty of sun, and a light breeze….The high today will be 59, and the low in the morning will be about 40…..I didn't get to move my firewood in yesterday, so I got to get it done before tomorrow, as they say some rain is gonna move in later tonight, and the wind tomorrow wil be blowing it's butt off at 18-25 mph…I'm fishing on B.S. Sunday morning, and the low will be 28 when I launch….Man, it's gonna be frosty….

Bill (wseand)....Good to hear from you again…I thought you had skipped the country, and you did….!! Plum down to La….For some reason I thought you lived in Las Vegas.(?)...But we're glad you found us again..

No…I've never fished the White, and I live about 1 1/2 miles form it…Like Bill said, I fish for bass on B.S. and Norfork…I have a good friend from my old bass club in Memphis that comes over every year to fish with me, and he and his family stay at Teal Point, and have had reservations there for years…That's a really nice campground.And we're still looking at ice boxes….Oh, yea, Bill…Every March we take several boats down to Toledo Bend for a week of bass fishing…Been doing that since 1987…..

Bill..(FF).....Hope you get a roof on your closet before any bad weather hits up your way….It sounds like it may be coming our way, too….My son and family will get in here Tuesday night, and we had planned to fish for a couple of days after T.G., but the weather sounds nasty all the time they are here…..Lots of rain forecast…Yuk!!

Don…..Keep an eye peeled for that winter storm watch, and stay safe, bud….Ya'll get some nasty weather up your way….You may have a chance to use that snow shovel yet….Hope you have a good trip down to pick up those aprons, and hit a good score…Sounds like you have a busy day planned up, so have fun…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just came in for a refill of hot java, and checked my mail, and seen a couple of new mails, and a post on LJs..

Yeti…..Your winter weather may be delayed but it will get there…I've been up in your country in the winter, and it gets pretty nasty there…..Got caught in a winter storm once at Christmas time, and liked to have never got back home…I said never again to go there this time of year…My sister had died, and that's the only reason to be there was for her funeral….She lived in Enon, right outside of Springfield, and the roads from Dayton to there was horrible….I got caught in a "whiteout", and my truck was caked with salt and mud when I got back home….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning. all,

Reading the things you all are talking about, I'm really glad I live in San Diego. Proud to say that I've been snow shoveless since 1945.

77 and sunny here today. No rain (or snow) in sight.


----------



## darinS

Woke up to snow this morning. High is supposed to be 30 today, so it might stick around for a little bit. Only bad thing is that everyone forgets how to drive in the snow, so accidents will be high. I am a bit surprised though, usually we have snow by Halloween. Wondering what that will say about our winter and spring.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, at least someone's been up here and knows what I'm talking about. Around the burbs the salt is insane, almost slid off the road once driving through a pile of it apparently tailgated out onto an intersection about 1/2" deep. It gets hot in the summer too, that I don't mind but the cold makes everything harder. After last year's winter I'm hoping for a little reprieve but I'm certainly not banking on it. Bob, CA is starting to look pretty appealing this time of year. I know I'm not a fan of the taxes here but those I know that live or have lived in CA say they are ridiculous, I guess that's the price of being salt free.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, ya pays your money and ya takes your chances. No snow here, no salt, but the taxes and nutty government are insane.

Snow shovel free for over 70 years and counting.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang my feet hit the floor at 0400, turned on the coffee pot and got ready to go do some goose scouting. My buddy showed up dressed to goose shooting. Oops, 10 minutes to change and were out the door. It was 25 here probably closer to 20 up at the lake. Half a mile dragging my decoy sled, set up an layed on a foam pad till 0900. Only two bunches of geese and one down. I couldn't a shot off, I was all tangled up in my bed sheets and pillow case head cover with the eyes cut slipped so I only had one useable eye hole. Totally must have looked like a monkey humpin a football. Right now my back is killing me. That rolling around in the snow trying to sit up from a incline really is hard on us fat boys. There's got to be an easier way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Oscar.

I'm doing a remote location report from Nampa. Sunny, cool, in the 20s and 30s. Probably won't be seeing 40 in the Treasure Valley for a while. Guess I'd better get back to WW. May be wet, but won't be too cold ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well gang my feet hit the floor at 0400, turned on the coffee pot and got ready to go do some goose scouting. My buddy showed up dressed to goose shooting. Oops, 10 minutes to change and were out the door. It was 25 here probably closer to 20 up at the lake. Half a mile dragging my decoy sled, set up an layed on a foam pad till 0900. Only two bunches of geese and one down. I couldn t a shot off, I was all tangled up in my bed sheets and pillow case head cover with the eyes cut slipped so I only had one useable eye hole. Totally must have looked like a monkey humpin a football. Right now my back is killing me. That rolling around in the snow trying to sit up from a incline really is hard on us fat boys. There s got to be an easier way.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Back when I used to go big game hunting, one of my nonhunting friends mentioned how much cheaper meat is at the grocery store. Probably about $1000 a pound cheaper! ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, never have truer words been spoken.

You remember that situation I had with my power in my shop? My electrician friend put a meter on my lines and told me when my Shop Fox saw dust vacuum fires up it draws 105 amps. It's a 12 amp motor just like my table saw which pulls 65 at start up. He told me that motors draw 6 times their running amps at start up. I'd never heard that before. All the more reason to be prudent with what I'm using in the future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He must be a real electrician. In its him to LJ to educate ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bob, he's probably the best in my area and as such he's the most in demand. Also he just a really decent guy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All this talk of snow makes me want snow sooner than later. El Niño tells us that we won't have a very snowy winter. I'll have to get my snow in Colorado.
I got all the plywood on my closet roof. It was not easy getting 4×7 sheets up to the 12' roof by myself, but I did it. Got felt on it too. Got most of the plywood on the walls and some felt on there too. Tomorrow a bit of framing in the gable and more felt. Then it's time for siding.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah Bob, he s probably the best in my area and as such he s the most in demand. Also he just a really decent guy.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Funny how those two traits in combo will make one nearly recession proof 

Bill, good to hear you are almost dried in .


----------



## BurlyBob

Keep after it Bill you'll have that closet buttoned up in no time.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, No snow yet but, it's coming! In my area, we're forecast to get 2 to 4" of snow. In the lower part of the state, they have winter storm warnings out and are forecast to get upwards of 8" of snow today. Now, it's 30 out with calm winds and cloudy sky's. Snow is beginning to fall lightly. Today's high is expected to get to 35 here in Northern Michigan. This kind of weather should make those college games more fun to watch.

Yesterday, I went to pick up those aprons I was talking about. The guy was pretty excited to show me what he had. The one old one I got was one from a nearby town called, West Branch. The phone number on it was 326. He thinks it's from the 40's. I'll have to do some research on it. He kept the one his grandfather wore which was even older I think. The phone number on it was "7". I had a hard time walking away from that one.

In just this short time on here, the snow fall has picked up more intensely.

Burly Bob, I would've liked to have seen you wrestling around in your bed sheets out in the field. That would've been funny to watch.

Well, I got to get outta here and do something in the shop even if it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Redoak49

It is snowing here in NW Indiana and we have about 4" of wet heavy snow. Trees are covered and pretty if you do not need to go out. Temps to drop to 9 F tonight so all the wet snow will freeze to ice.

I am tired of winter already. Time to go back to shop and make a couple more compound cut Christmas ornaments on my scroll saw.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hounds,

It was 39 at about 8:00 when I stumbled into the kitchen to pour my first cup of joe….I looked out the kitchen window, and it was raining, the leaves were swirling everywhere, and the wind was blowing at least 15-25 mph…It's just plum nasty out…Very cloudy, and now the rain has let up some, but the wind is still gettin' it….The high today will be 42, mostly dry, and a low of 26 for in the morning, with a freeze warning…And I'm going fishing (maybe) with the temps that low….I must be out of my skull…But I have mountain climbing gear, so that helps….

You guys up North are gonna be in for it….Nasty weather heading / headed your way…If not already there….Glad I live in the South….!!!

Bill….Sounds like you're making good progress on the closet….Get 'er buttoned up before the weather turns bad, with rain and snow forecast for your area….That would have killed me to try and get that ply up on the roof….I would have had to hire a crane…!!! I know you're a fireman, but be careful going up and down that ladder, especially by yourself….

Don… Glad you found another old apron, and was able to abscond with it….Your collection is growing….Enjoy them college football games…..I'll be napping at that time….!!!

You guys are just having way too much fun on here, but ain't that what's it all about..? Ya'll stay dry and warm, and watch the weather, where ever you live….It'll get worse before it gets better…..If you don't have to be out in it, stay indoors where it's safe…!!

Another cup of joe, and I'm headed to the shop to work on a couple of gifts, and get my boat ready for tomorrow….


----------



## BurlyBob

I rolled out and check the weather. 7 degrees right now and could warm up to 36. It seems like this is a little early for things to get that cold. Oh Well ya play the hand yer dealt! No snow on the horizon till Tuesday.


----------



## BurlyBob

So the other day I was working my band saw fairly consistently and start all sorts of little rattling, bumps and wiggles. one was noticeably lower down where the motor is. I shut things down and took a look. Holy crap there was a bunch of sawdust down there. So I blow it all out and all is better. I went to change blades and Holy crap there's a whole nuther big batch of saw dust inside the saw. I've decided once I get done with this tree project I've got to design a dust chute and figure out how to attach my saw dust pump to it. I'm thinking plexiglass might be a good material to use. I don't have the necessary tools for bending sheet metal and designing something for them to build seems more work than it's worth. It's another thing for me to ponder when I watch up in the middle of the night. As I tell my wife, I'm an effervescent, cascading cornucopia of creative endeavor. Her response, "Yeah whatever!"

Well time to get after it.


----------



## wseand

57 degrees and semi sunny this morning supposed to freeze over night and again on Sunday.

Bob,
Sounds like you are getting some good Oregon weather.

RickD,
I am more of a fly fisherman but I will throw a line in for just about anything. You live in a beautiful area of the world. Almost moved to your neck of the world last year but ended up in Shreveport. I think it was Regina, one of the owners of Teal Point. We had a good long talk about how to save our country, very nice people. 
I have fished Toledo Bend a couple of times but mainly stick to Caddo and Cross lake, they have some good bass fishing at Caddo, world class from what I have heard. Main fishing around here is Bass, Cat, and White Perch and the occasional Gator.

Bill M. (FF). 
I caught a couple of cutthroat but they were too small if I remember they have to be 24 inches, maybe that was Brook, either way they was too small. Got myself 6 rainbows off of bank near Roses Trout Dock and a couple off of Reds Landing just a few miles south. They were fluctuating the water level so the fishing was a bit crazy. They have a nice catch and release area right by the Norfork Dam area, didn't get a chance to fish it though it had about six guys already fishing the area and I was looking for dinner.

You all have a good one and stay warm if you can.

Bill


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Not much going on around here. 45 and sunny here in San Diego, with no rain in sight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a busy day around here. Woke up to pretty hard rain and high winds with about 39°. Then about 0830 it blew even harder and snow started to come down. At the same time, the power went out. I got my generator going and kept the house pretty warm with a space heater. My wife went to Walmart about 10 miles away, no power there either. It snowed til about 2, but with no accumulation since it on,y got down to about 33°. Power came back about 2:30. In the middle of all that I got all the plywood on my closet walls. The only way in there now is thru the shop window. That will be a pain until I get the window turned into a door. That should be Tuesday when I get to work in it again.

Bill, I will be fishing Taneycomo next weekend. Hopefully they aren't letting water out of Tablerock. If they are, I won't be fishing. We're not bringing a boat this time, so I have to wade below the dam.

Good luck fishing Rick. That will be chilly. I fish in the winter with winter golf gloves.

Don, cool deal with the aprons. Those are old.

Burly Bob, my bandsaw is the most difficult thing to collect dust from. It gets everywhere. Can't wait to get this closet finished up so I can set up a real DC system.


----------



## Redoak49

Well, the snow is almost over with 6-8" of heavy wet snow.

Went to my shop and made some ornaments for Christmas presents. Cut them from oak, poplar, cherry and walnut.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

It's almost ime for a plate of nachos and taquitoes, but thought I would pop on here for a few and see what's been happening today…..Sounds like some of you guys have been getting after it…...

BB…..I don't know what kind of bandsaw you have, but if you would like to get an idea of what you can do to combat the dust, got to my workshop pictures, and take a look at how i solved "some of the dust problems"..I drill a hole in the top cover (about 2 1/2", I think), used an adapter I had from Rockler, and screwed it on over the hole. Drilled small holes for the screws, and mounted it to the cover right below where the saw blade goes past the roller bearing…Took a 2 1/2" hose from a sjhop vac, and used a blast gate to tie into my 4" hose on the dust collector…..It's just an idea I thought I would throw you way…It keeps the dust from collecting soo bad inside the covers….Sometimes I take the vac hose loose from the adapter, and suck out the inside and around the wheels….It helps a lot….I think when I saw 7 degrees, I would have crawled back in the sack..!!! Heck with it….

Bill…..Sounds to me like you were scratching and gettin' it today…What made you loose power? Glad it came back on, and you weren't out too long….Boy, you must be loose to be able to climb through a window to do the work you did….I try that, I'd be stove up for a week….lol…But….you're making good progress…Good luck on the trout fishing next weekend on Taneycomo. Let us know how you did…

Redoak…..Wow!! 6-8" of wet snow? What's it gonna be like when it really turns winter? The Christmas ornaments look nice….I suspect you did them on a scrollsaw…I have a Dewalt (the big yellow one) that I turned on twice…I need to sell it..It has all the bells and whistles, but I'm not a scroller, so I really have no use for it…It just sits and collects dust….

Well gents, it's supper time, so I'll get out of here, eat a bite, and watch a flick….Untill tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, a whole substation went down in our area. I'm not sure if it was weather related, but it happened just as the snow arrived with a big gust of wind. I've been going in and out of the closet thru an open stud space, but next time I won't be able to. Cutting out the window and putting in the door will be high on my list of priorities. Gotta find some metal roofing too. It won't be long and I'll be moving crap out there. I was thinking about building a sort of loft in there.

I keep thinking about buying a scroll saw, but then I read that people buy them and don't use them.


----------



## BurlyBob

Redoak, those are absolutely beautiful! I may have to reconsider that scroll saw My Dad left in his shop. Thank you for the motivation for next year. I had an idea to make wall sconces in an old English motif. Your ornaments may have turned me in another direction.


----------



## Redoak49

It is way too cold in NW Indiana this morning….6 degrees. The day after a storm with absolutely clear skies and the wet snow turned to ice. Snow on the ground and perfectly clear skies are perfect for cold. I went out this morning before sunrise and it was silent and still and cold with stars so bright.

Scroll saw not for everyone but I started when my back got bad and can not stand for very long. With the scroll saw, I can sit in a good stool and work.

Here is a picture of things here….the wet snow is frozen onto everything.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls,

It's 24 out this morning with blue sky's and calm winds. The expected high for today is 34. We got a few inches of snow yesterday but not as much as down state. In one area just south of our hometown, they got 15". We only got 4" in northern Michigan. Tomorrow it will start the warm-up for the weeks end. It's supposed to be 50 and rain by Thanksgiving.

Didn't get much done yesterday. I kept the recliner reclined and the TV warmed up during the football games. I hate not being in the shop, but it's gonna happen once in a while. I love college football almost as much as I love wood working.

I don't have much to say today, so I'll close early and get to working on my apron blog. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all, 5 degrees here headed to may 32, I hope. Redoak, that a beautiful photo of your place. Just checked the snow pack reports. It's all looking good for this time of year. Just need it to keep building thru the winter. I'm kinda hoping my buddy wants to bail on goose hunting in the morning. But on the good side it will be 20 degrees warmer. If the lake freezes over we're screwed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Those are some scary photos guys. All that white stuff looks nice in pictures, but it means cold, cold, cold. No thanks.

84 and sunny here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those photos are spooky! I saw enough of that when was a I was a kid. Of course, If I hadn't been out doing chores feeding livestock and milking every morning and night, I may not have been ruined for life ;-)

Back in WW. It is sunny, cool and will probably get down to freezing tonight.

Those ornaments do look good Redoak.

Your cold weather hunting reminds me of going over to Wenatchee one year. A buddy and I went over on Friday night, slept in my pickup canopy. No heat, just good sleeping bags. We got up the next morning and it was quite cool, but pleasant as the sun rose. As the sun set it really cooled off quick! We headed to town to gas up for the trip back and get some dinner. On a local radio station we got a weather forecast. They said it would be *30 BELOW AGAIN tonight.* That explained why it felt so cool that morning and cooled so quick as the sun was going down! We decided 30 below was too cold for camping in my truck and got a motel ;-) We were home in time to watch the Seahawks game the next day ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Bob WW. Sounds like the lake is froze over. It was 5 below wind chill up there this am. Apparently the geese headed for the Snake. Kinda glad I stayed home and worked on those tree. I got drawers cut out of 21 and managed to break a blade. I'm thinking it might be fixable as it broke at the weld. There's a guy over in Boise who does saw blade work. We'll see what he says. Might be cheaper just to buy a new blade.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

There is plenty of sun shining on the bare leafless trees this morning, as I arose to stumble into the kitchen to pour my first cup of java…..It was 40 and no rain yet, and the high will be 61 today…Tomorrow and Wednesday will be dry, but rain on turkey day, and the rest of the week….No snow…

Looks like you guys up North are catching it with snow falls ranging from 4" up to whatever….So far, so good down here in the South…From deep wet snow to lakes freezing over…..Not where I want to be….lol…

Well….I hit the lake yesterday about 10:00, and it was 34 degrees…We had a pretty good day, which I didn't expect it would be, but we managed to catch 12 fish….all smallmouth…Only had two keepers (15" or more), but I really didn't think we'd do much…We were in our guide wear the whole day…Water temp was 52 when we started, and 59.1 when we came in at around 4:00….Couldn't find any bigger fish even on lake points….Oh well

That's about for me this morning. Got to get a few things done before our son and family get here tomorrow night, so I better get busy on chores….I'll check in later to see what's been going on today in ya'lls nck of the woods….Stay warm and dry, and burn a stick of wood if necessary…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, we're having a heat wave it's gonna get to 38 today. I've got more tree work…will it ever end?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy in WW today at 40 going to 50.

Too bad about only 2 keepers Rick, but at least you didn't get skunked ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today. Could have some rain on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all you hams and turkeys,
Got several chores done today, and knocked out of the way, so I'm about good to go…

You guys live in some cold country….except dawsonBob….He's mild….Checking the weather channel, I see snow in the forecast for most of you, if not already getting it…..It's 52 now, and 37 for a low…

BurlyBob…..How's the trees coming? Are you gonna make it by Xmas to have them ready to go? I think you'll make myself, if you don't rip or tear something, or bend it in the middle….!!!Keep pluggin' away..!!

Bob (WW).....Your weather sounds mild for now..Hope it stays that way during the holidays. Yep..All I could muster was two keeps, but they along with the other fish, saved our bacon, and we didn't get skunked..

Hope you do get some moisture, Bob…..Sounds mighty pleasent in your neck of the woods….


----------



## wseand

It's been in the 50s in the day and low 30s at night here. The last of my garden lost the battle and pretty much died from the freeze. I had to pick all the chilie peppers, and the last of the tomatoes which are still green. The only peppers really left were the Carolina Reapers and Tabasco's. It was a long season I planted it back in April. Well til next year I guess, I do have some canned veggies to last the winter but not as much as I would have liked.

RickD,
Glad you got some fish there I've been getting skunked down here, not even a nibble the last few times out. Last night all that was around was beaver and they were just messing with my dogs mind.

Burley Bob,
That sounds like shorts and tank top weather for your area.

Bill M. 
Good luck with the fishing, got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## BurlyBob

We might be getting some more snow in the next couple of days. It's around 25 right now.

Rick, I am actively trying to complete those trees. I was cutting out the last drawer on #22 today and was about to make the next to last curve when my last blade broke. The blade is shot it was burning quite a bit and sort of figured it was close to it's last leg. I was hoping to finish that tree. Funny thing is, it was the weld that broke. I notice that blade twisting while cutting the curve. I'm pretty sure the friction and dulling the blade put more torque on it causing the weld to fail. You can only ask/expect so much from things. So today I put in another order for new blades.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the top of the Elkhorns!. Tried to get the face shadow. Sorry it didn't turn out so well. May be later in the week with a little more snow. Honestly there can't be more than a few of inches up there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and cold here in Northern Michigan this morning. The temp is 32 with calm winds with an expected high of 42 today. We're supposed to have a small warming trend into the high 40's for the rest of the week with a chance of rain on Thursday.

Nice Picture Burly Bob. Who could resist a view like that everyday. That looks as though it's a dormant volcano, is it?

Dawson Bob, it looks like you're gonna get wet a little in the next couple of days. That should make the weeds grow. LOL

FF Bill, are you ok? You must be busy working on your closet or working at the firehouse, we haven't heard from you in a couple of days. I'd like to be there helping you with your add-on. Can't lift much anymore, but I'm a good watcher. LOL

Speaking of my back, I'm getting my first shot in my back on December 14, and the next on December 31. Sounds like a great New Years party.

My son hung my mom's memorial case in his restaurant it he is happy with how it turned out. He wants to make that wall a tribute to our hometown.

Well as usual, I'm heading out to the shop to make scrap. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, It's snowing like crazy!!! Yahoo. We could get upwards of 3 " here in the valley. That could mean a whole bunch more up there where that face shadow is. It's on 30 here and that could mean a bunch of really nice heavy wet snow.

Don that's a wonderful Memorial/tribute display of your mom. It's also a great way for your son to share his love for her. Sounds like a fine man. You obviously raised him well.

Good job friend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Nice, bright and sunny here again today, but a bit cooler than it has been. It will only be 69 degrees today, which is a bit chilly for San Diego this time of year.

As Don pointed out, we could get some moisture over the next couple of days. That would make the weeds grow, but not the grass. The grass has pretty much died due to water restrictions around here (that's right, I'm blaming it on the government, and I'm sticking to that story).

Don, as BBob said, that's a great tribute to your Mother's memory. Sounds like you raised a good son.

BBob, that's a really cool picture. I saw the face just as soon as you mentioned it (I'm clever that way). Actually, it was pretty hard to miss.

Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had a little rain last night. 40 and overcast in WW. The snow line stayed up at 700 to 1000 feet. Save the city slickers from chaos! ;-)) Nothing like heavy wet snow that compacts to ice as soon as anything gets on it, no snow tires on any vehicle, lots of hills and inclines very few feet and 99% failure of driver's ability to cope ;-)) It really clears things out. ON the second day everyone is either in the ditch or staying home. You can go anywhere you want until it melts, then it is back to gridlock ;-(( That's the way it is in WW Nov 24, 2015…............

The memorial look good Don.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, maybe we should start calling Bob Cronkite. I got a real chuckle from your sign off. Keep it up!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot all about Walter. Did he used to say that?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bright with lots of sunshine and blue sky's here in Northern Michigan. The temp is running around 32 with a high of 48 today. We're supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow so there goes what snow we have left.

Nothing makes me more mad at myself than to screw up a board during a project. I drilled holes in two boards for shelf pins. My homemade shelf pin jig shifted at one point and threw all my holes off. So, I had to plug all my holes and today I start over again. Grrrr!

While I was out in my shop the other day I needed a pencil so I looked in my pencil drawer and found a pile of corn in the drawer, mice. I've never had rodent problems in the past so this was a surprise to have them. I also was getting ready to use my planner so I decided first to do some preventative maintenance on the tool. I had to remove some covers and that's when I saw more evidence of mice. They were storing their food supply in my planner. So I set some traps. I went out this morning to turn my heat up in my shop and saw that I had caught two of them critters. I hope that's the end of that!

Thanks guys for the nice thoughts on my project and my son. I'm pretty proud of him for the accomplishments he's achieved so far. I certainly hope I have taught him right. He's basically worked at the same place since he was 16, now, he's buying the place. Yep, I'm pretty proud.

Well It's time to go out and screw up another board. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bob that's what he use to end every broadcast. I also remember some comedy sketches with guys repeating that. You made me chuckle.

Am I going to be glad to be done with this tree project and running my band saw. Resawing all these pieces sure throws a vast amount of super fine dust. It's everywhere, on everything. Soon as I cut that last piece I think I'm going to be running that air filtered and my air compressor wand for a couple of days. I've promised myself to never tackle a project(s) on this scale again!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Breaking news! San Diego got some rain sometime in the middle of the night. It didn't last long, but it was wet.

Today, it's overcast with a slight chance of showers, and a high of 63.

BBob, if you're anything like me, at some point you have an idea for another project like that and tell yourself "Wouldn't it be neat to …" And "How hard could it be?" And when that one is finished you'll be saying "never again" again: it's a vicious cycle.

And that's the way it is, on Wednesday, November 25th, 2015.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, sorry I've been absent. As Don said, I have been working on my shop among other things. I have all the walls buttoned up and felt on 90% of the thing. I even put the first piece of siding up today, an outside corner. I have also been doing some stuff to make my chickens and goats ready for winter. Had to go to Cindy's office to work on the roof vent that had blown off in the wind. Today packing the camper up to go to Branson tomorrow night. A few days ago Cindy said she wanted to upgrade our camper. We have found one to buy in Pittsburgh. Planning to pick that up in January to avoid a years worth of property taxes. Played hockey last night and fell flat on my back and back of my head. Paying for that today. Good thing for helmet and pads.

It sounds like all are well and making progress on their individual projects. Tonight I'm going to Guns and Hoses which is a major fund raiser for an org that takes care of police and fire families in the event of a line of duty death. It's held at the place where the Blues play. If you remember the Cardinals announcer Jack Buck, this was his baby for the longest time. It's a good time. Firefighter box against police.

Here's what I'm getting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It almost made 40 today, sunny with a little breeze.

Just goes to show you BBob, there is nothing original left to be said. All the words have been used in every possible combination by billions of us since the beginning of words ;-) I probably heard him say that lots of times. I remember him announcing President Kennedy had died. He was a good stock picker. He finally figured out everyone started following him and buying the next day. He quit mentioning individual stocks. After he retired, he said it was like he fell off the end of the earth. No contact by anyone from CBS, period. He was a bit amazed by that.

Bill, That Cougar looks like ours, almost, Little different floor plan, dinette and couch reversed and maybe a couple feet longer. What year? 33-34 feet?

Good to hear your are warmed in Don ;-) That is the step beyond dried in.

Hope you don't flood DBob!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, its a 2011 322QBS. 36' long.
Which model do you have?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not sure about the model number. It is at the dealer for repair right now. Can't look. Ours is a 31' toy hauler with the same side door. It it used? Check at the upper corners of the toy door for cracks in the fiberglass siding. I caulked the cracks, but water got in and we have some dry rot around the door. ;-( What year is it? The new ones are a little bigger and have a black siding. Lots of changes, but I,m not sure when they did it. I don't watch them very close.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, its a 2011, not new.
Its a bunk house. Bunks are upstairs and the master bedroom is in the back. Not a toy hauler.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill and Bob. I'm sure glad you guys like your RV's and hope you enjoy them to the max. I worked at a prison 100 miles from my home for 5 1/2 years. Bought an 26 footer from my Mom and lived in it. After getting the transfer to the local camp cupcake, I sold it. I promised myself and my wife I would never step inside another RV again. So far I've kept my word. And that's the way it is November 25, 2015.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I promise not to make you step in mine.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks buddy. I'm glad you enjoy yours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I thought that slide out was a the toy door ;-) I don't have my pictures transferred to this laptop yet. I'll post one when I'm on the desk top.

BBob, you needed a few more feet to be comfortable in an RV full time, for sure. Especially for 5 1/2 years ;-( I won't make you get in mine either ;-)

Since it is yesterday for most of you, that's the way it was November 25, 2015.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's rainy and overcast with temps at 49 with a high expected to get to 54. Rain is in the forecast for the next couple of days.

Talk about RV's. My wife and I lived in a 36' Montana for four years traveling around the country. I loved it until I hated it. We sold the RV for more room and a wood shop for me, now I miss it. Not so much the RV as much as I miss traveling. We'll do it again but on a smaller scale. It's hard to stop those things when you've got a head of steam going. I wouldn't trade all the miles for a million dollars though, well maybe a million, but nothing less. LOL *Bill*, it's a nice looking rig. I'm sure you'll have fun in it. But, I don't understand the property tax thing. Must be something in Missouri. I only paid tax once for my RV and once for my plates and that was it.

*Burly Bob*, I got a kick outta your Christmas tree thing. I had a feeling by the time you were done, you wouldn't want to do it again. I'm the same way. Mass production of an item is a lot to take on. But, you'll do it again, I'm sure. You like the abuse, after all you WERE a prison guard and a cop. LOL

Well guys, I putted around in the shop yesterday all day long. I was just talking to my wife about that stuff. She likes to cook and could spend her whole day in the kitchen making messes and I could spend my whole day in the shop making things. We both benefit from each others hobby. I get fat and she gets heirlooms.

I'm gonna let you guys go for now, y'all have a great Thanksgiving. I hope you get to spend it with your families. May you be blessed in every way. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

We'll have a high of 63 again here in San Diego, with a slight chance of showers. There's also a high probability of an expanding waistline.

I hope all of you and your families have a wonderful Thanksgiving!

And that am the way it are on Thursday, the 26th of November, 2015.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Missouri has real estate taxes and personal property taxes on cars, campers, tractors, boats, trailers that you pay every year. Its based on what you owned on january first of each year. If we get the new onw now, we'll pay tax on it as if we'd had it a whole year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you turkey and ham lovers,

I hope all you guys have a good Thanksgiving, and get to spend time with your families and loved ones.. My son and his crew are up from Murfreesboro, Tn. to spend the hoildays with us. We went fishing Wed., and only caught 2 fish, as the gusty winds ran us off the lake….20-30 mph….terrible…We're getting food ready for the big feed, so you guys enjoy, and I'll catch up later on for the past discussions…..Enjoy ya'lls day…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, that were really funny, I still be chuckling over the way it are.

Bill M. that tax situation really sucks. I sure hope Oregon doesn't learn about that any time soon. I got my boat out of Oklahoma. They require a license on the boat and the outboard. You what to know what I did when I learned that. Yup, I pulled it off fast enough to make your kids come into this world dizzy. One way I wanted anyone in here to get another idea about more taxes.

So today I came to another appreciation why I spent so much time collecting hand planes. I screwed up cutting out a drawer for one of those trees. What ever possessed me to look over after cutting the back off. I then had a brain fart and ran it thru the band saw one more time. I wanted to kick myself up side the head in the worst way.
That necessitated a design change. I cut another piece of pine down to close to size ran a 4 1/2 over it and the drawer block, titebond II and clamps. That put an end to the day. I'm telling you that 4 1/2 has really saved my bacon more than once this past year. Tomorrow's another day!!

My best to you all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bob. I thought it might give you a chuckle ;-)

I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving. It's one of my favorite holidays (because food is involved).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's another rainout of a trip to Branson. It's been raining all night. It will rain all day today and tomorrow and then have e a good chance of rain the next three days. 2-4" of rain. No fishing for me. So it will be a lot of shopping for Christmas presents and maybe some tools. Rick, I assume your report will be the same. Giving the old camper a good of water proof ness.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How does the state know what you own that isn't titled? I lived in Maryville, MO a long time ago, but being in elementary and middle school at the time, taxes weren't something I was nearly as concerned with as I am now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're supposed to be honest about it. They send out a survey every year. It lists everything you declared last year. If you sell something, you scratch it off the list and if you bought something new, you write it in for next year.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's soggy and overcast this morning in Northern Michigan. Our low is the same as our high's today, it's 36. But, it's supposed to get warmer tomorrow. It doesn't matter though as long as there is no snow.

*Big Block*, That is a good question. It must be that you have to register when you buy tags. But, then again, tractors don't have tags. That is a rough law. It's gotta be hard on farmers who own several tractors and such. Farmers in Michigan have a their tractors dedicated to a specific implement so they don't have to spend time unhooking and hooking up. Owning a dozen tractors isn't uncommon here. Don't give my state any ideas though, they'd run with it too.

*FF Bill*, I just saw your post. I'll bet the politicians aren't honest in reporting what they own!

*FF Bill*, sorry for the washout on your trip with the family. I seen on the weather map yo guys are in for a lot of water down your way. I hope it doesn't wash *Rick* away.

*Burly Bob*, do you have pictures of your plane collection? I love planes too but not on the scale of collecting them. I have a few, but nothing to speak of. Mine is for a conversation piece only. In fact, I don't even know how to sharpen a plane. LOL

Well, we had a nice dinner yesterday with some friends. It's just simply amazing to me that my wife works all morning to prepare a meal and it only takes 10 minutes to devour it. No, I didn't watch the Lions win, I'm not a pro football fan. I also played out in my shop for a while. I moved some shelving so I could put up some more aprons when I get them.

I think it's about time I go out and play in the sawdust. So, stay safe my friends and enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Cow, was it cold this morning or what? It sure seems early for this much cold. -1 at the airport here, which is 3 miles out of town and 4 in town. Where in the heck is that global warming?

Don, I've accumulated around 2 dozen Stanley planes. Only the metal ones, never got into the wood ones. Started out with a #4 in 2013. My wife saw German wood shaving Christmas ornaments during out trip their and asked if I could make her some. I think she regrets that now! Still in need of a #1, #2 and #5 1/4 to fill out the herd. The #1 is a pipedream! The #2 and 5 1/4 are very doable.

Well, I 've got the heaters warming up the garage time to get after it…. maybe another cup of coffee first.

Be well all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Bill, sorry to hear about your trip being cancelled. It's a bummer when you've looked forward to something and it doesn't happen.

We had a shower overnight. Just enough to wet the ground, but it's possible we could get a little more before the day is through.

61 for a high today. That's downright chilly for this neck of the woods.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok Dawsonbob. I won't do any fishing, but we are still on vacation with the camper. My sister and her family are here too and we will hang out with them and have a good time despite the rain. Some parts of central MO got 6" of rain yesterday and more on the way today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy!! 40 and sunny in WW today and for the next few. It has been in the 20s at night. A couple of g-kids here for the weekend. No report yesterday. Busy with family and T-day. I did risk my waist line DBob ;-) Too cold at night to pour any concrete so I will let the storm drain clean out boxes wait. It will be warmer shortly ;-)

Sorry to hear no trip Bill ;-(

Those RVs have their place. We took a month or 6 week road trip about 20 years ago. We stayed in motels. Never again!! If I can't take the 5th wheel, I'll just limit it to a few days or stay home.

BBob, keep those home fires burning! I think you are in the middle of the coldest zone in the lower 48! Ladd Canyon to Farewell Bend.


----------



## BurlyBob

I don't quite agree with you Bob. Cut Bank, Mt and International Falls, Mn. sure seem to hit the coldest of the day in the country more often. I was in Cut Bank one fall day a few years back. Thankfully it wasn't that terrible cold but everything growing out there was leaning to the south, that wind comes of the Canadian Prairies with love for no one.

I will tell you the coldest I've ever seen it here was -39. I spent about 45 minutes with a rookie talking a drunk driver into the patrol car. He really didn't want to go and was ready to fight. I knew if we did we were going to end hurt and broken. My hands were so frozen I couldn't even wrap them around the steering and had drive with the heel of my hand. I don't ever care to see cold like that again. We never turned the cars off, they'd die and you couldn't start them again. Yeah those were the good old days. oh yeah.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, I forgot about those poor guys on the other side of the prairie. The coldest I ever remember was -30 milking the cows and feeding, brrrrrrrrrrr. But you still get the award for the Pacific NW ;-)

The coldest I ever remember being was working on the VA hospital on top Beacon Hill in Seattle. It was in the 20s or maybe even the teens, but the wind was coming off the sound. The building wasn't closed in and the steel held the cold like a deep freeze. You could not get enough clothes on to say warm! If you could, I doubt you could move. Surprisingly, outside on the ground in the sun, it was quite pleasant ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all ya'll on this rainy day,

Rain, rain, and more rain…!!!...Ir started on Thanksgiving night, and has not let up…..I have about 3" in the gauge, but the temps had been mild (about 60 degrees) up until this morning…A cool front moved through, and chilled it down to about 40, so with the rain mixed in, it's quite brisk….but it's still raining…

We had a good T.G. with my son and his herd, and they just left to go home….We ate good, played games, and watched a couple of good movies…Have you guys seen "San Andreas"..? Excellant movie…Now more left-overs to munch….Sure hope everyone had good eats, family time, and got to rest up….We plan to do that…

I got some request for Christmas gifts while they were here, so now I've got to get humping to get them done….I've got about 21 days to complete 4 wood projects….a tater bin, a cutting board, a coffee cup holder, and a chair table….Whew…!!! My tools will be humming for a while.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, my wife informed me that I just bought my own Christmas present yesterday. Lowes had a amazing deal on a PorterCable cordless 20volt drill and drill/drive for $99 and free shipping. I jumped on that like ugly on an ape.
My old 14v is down to the last reconditioned battery.

I checked NOAA this morning 0845 1 degree and last night around 0300 -3. Boy am I glad I slept thru it!

Go out and have a great day friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BB,

Sometimes we just have to buy our own gifts…That way we know what we're gonna get, and what we need, so we go for it…My wife don't have a clue what I need in the shop, and I usually just get it myself…..Our Christmas to each other is the new bathroom make over, so we do stuff like that…One year it was new loungers, a new couch, etc. My Dewalt's are holding up pretty good, so now I want a new planer and jointer….I'll wind up getting them myself. But we do that a lot, and just buy / make for the family….I'm not a big fan of Christmas , cause I lost my Mom and sister right at/ around Christmas…But we're thankful that we still have our kids and grand kids around to celebrate with…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain, rain go away…...
The coldest I've seen was -30 in Ely MN, not far from International Falls. My truck heater didn't work, but didn't know til I went there. When I started the truck it was running at about 5 rpm. Drove 20 miles toward home and realized that it was still -30 in the truck. Stopped and got more clothes out. Drove farther and realized my heater didn't work. I then bungee corded my floor mats to the grill and after driving another ten miles, the truck started to warmup. I got home, 800 miles away, and figured out the thermostat was stuck open. That same winter it made it to -60 in MN, but not while I was there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

I can't match your experiences in the cold, guys, so I won't even try. Don't get me wrong - I've been in some cold places, but I never lived in cold like that. My hat's off to you.

We've got a high of only 64 here in San Diego today. Br-r-r-r.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ya know Bill I had a girlfriend with a heart that cold. Didn't keep her very long. Hey, DBob why don't you come up and I'll take you ice fishing. I've got an extra rod or three and a spare 5 gallon bucket for you to sit on. We'd have a ball. It don't no better than that unless you bring the brandy.

Bob


----------



## dawsonbob

Y' know, Bob, I really wish I could take you up on that, and I would bring the brandy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tell you what Bob I'll post a couple of photos from the lake next time I drill a hole in the ice. On a clear day it's a pretty neat from center of the lake.


----------



## dawsonbob

You know what? In all my travels and adventures I don't think I've ever been in the middle of a frozen lake. Must have led a sheltered life, I guess.

Pics would be cool, Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

The first time I went out on the ice there was 4" or so. We used a splitting maul to chop a hole in the ice. It was amazing to feel my buddy chopping a hole in the ice while dropping a line in my hole. You could feel the dice vibrate every time he hit it. There was no snow on the ice and as the sun came out and warmed things up the ice will pop and snap. It can be very noisy at times. Then there's that high pitch zinging sound as the ice cracks. Cracks will start and run for great distances. Had one run right under my feet. It was unnerving the first few times, but you get use to it. We use to catch a lot of Trout and kokanees. There was a 10 fish limit, 5 over 12" and 5 under. We would fish for 5 overs than go for the 5 unders. Those were the days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All the fishing I've done and never thru the ice. I really need to.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, that's it. I'm going out just as soon as all the lakes in San Diego freeze over.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another sunny day in WW about 40, up from the 20s at night.

There was a guy the went through the ice here while ice skating today on the news. I don't think it was anywhere near thick enough to venture out onto it. The temps drop low enough to freeze things over at night and the ice will maintain where there is some shade, but the temps still get to 40 every day. The ice on top protects the water from freezing much more under these conditions. He was ice skating with a grandson. They fished him out of 8 or 10 feet of water.

In a couple days it will be warm enough to pour my storm drain clean out boxes. I'm thinking of giving them a little taper so any ice will push up rather than break box. Probably never happen, but once in a while the ground does freeze here a few inches deep. Any ideas on a minimum slope to be effective?


----------



## BurlyBob

Not being a plumber with extensive knowledge and training, my best idea would be; the more, the merrier. Knowing the amount of rain you get up there, I'm thinking get that water running down hill as far and fast as possible.

That's the spirit DBob! Live life on the edge. No Guts, No Glory. Go Big or Go home!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Water going too fast down hill will be a water jet cutting tool ;-))

The slope in the boxes will be the sides sloping out towards the top to give freezing ice a relief point. I'm thinking it probably won't take much. I've noticed freezing big ice cubes for my water jug that a little slope on the plastic containers never break, but the straight walled ones don't last long. I've never seen it on a larger scale though.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey WW Bob. I've got an electrical question for you. I've got this mature band saw, well it's ancient. It has a two button on/off switch. Red for on, black for off. It's a teeter totter set up on the inside. It's been giving me fits trying to get it to start. Well now I can't get it to shut off. So to turn off I just unplug. Have you got any idea if they still make switches like that. I'm certain it came with the saw, everything else is original to it, even the drive belt. I've replaced just about everything else, belts, tires, bearing, some screws and tension spring. Guess it's time to replace the switch. I might even move it to a more accessible location.

The company no longer exists so ordering it is not an option.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My guess would be that is was made by the saw manufacturer. I'm sure something could be made to work. As you say, it may need to be located in a more convenient location unless it is a standard size switch in a standard size box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Have you checked to see if it is packed full of sawdust? About have my service calls to wood working shops were to blow the sawdust out of motor starters!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nippy 27 this morning with clear sky's and calm winds here in Northern Michigan. It's a beautiful morning looking out over the frozen fields of sparkling frost. Yuk! The high for today is 41 and sunny. We're supposed to be in a warming trend thanks to El Nino. I think that's what it's called. For the next two weeks, it's supposed to be above normal temps. I'll take it.

A friend of mine called me yesterday and had to let me know how nice it was in Temecula, CA. He's there for the winter months. He had to tell me he was outside in his outdoor kitchen enjoying the sunshine and warmth. Bragger! *Dawson Bob*, you probably know where that is at. I don't think it's far from you.

*FF Bill*, You tell some scary stories. That cold truck wouldn't be nice. I remember having frost on the inside of my windshield before and laying on the ground working under my car in the middle of winter before too. That stuff happens a lot up here in the north. But your cold story is true horror. Ugh! I'm shivering just thinking about it.

I have fished on the ice before and you guys can have it. Ice fishing is really big around here. You should see some of the ice shanty's guys have. In a town not far from here they have a fishing derby called tip-up-town. This takes place in January during the hard freeze. I've seen it from the warmth of my car before.

*Rick*, I'm glad you had a nice T.G. with your family. I knew that's why you weren't talking to us. Sounds like you've got your hands full with projects for a while. That's good, it keeps you out of trouble. And yes, I'm not much on Christmas either. Although it's not from losses during that time of year as much as it's from losses period. I'm the only one left from my family. Christmas reminds me of the loss of my family members. We used to have great family Christmas gatherings.

Well, enough of the downers for today. I'm heading out to the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, that was something I checked a few days ago, then I added a couple of small washers to the screws thinking there might be to much slop before the button bottoms out. I'm going to look it over today and see if I can move higher one the outside of the frame opposite the table. There's a couple of holes in the frame. If I can feed the wire into it I could just go to a residential light switch setup in a metal box. I'm certain I'll have to get a switch properly matched to the amps. As far as sawdust. I'm using my shop vac on the motor frequently. I really don't want to buy a new motor now.

It was 11 this morning and never hit below 0 all night and we got fog.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's still raining here in Branson. Hasn't let up for more than 30 minutes since Thursday. I walked down to the dock a while ago and caught a rainbow trout. Maybe, just maybe, I'll fish tomorrow morning.

Burly bob, my grizzly jointer(80's) has a switch like that. Maybe grizzly has something.

I've been to a lot of drownings, but none of them had to do with ice. I'm glad for that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill. I checked them up and they've got a couple. I'll see what I can find locally and if I can't find what I want I'll order from there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Don, Temecula is about 50 miles North of here, and inland a bit. It's generally a little cooler in the winter, and hotter in the summer, than San Diego. Compared to what you guys get, I'd say it's darn nice.

A note to all: I really do try not to gloat or brag about our weather, especially in the winter: no sense rubbing it in.

65 and sunny here today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a frosty morning. You can look outside and see the foggy frost hanging in the air waiting to freeze the first thing it comes in contact with. The pine trees are white with frost and the field has a blanket of frost on it. The pond across the street is froze over. The temp is 28 with partly cloudy sky's and no wind. The highs for today will be 42.

*Dawson Bob*, I don't think anyone thinks you're bragging about your weather. In fact, if I lived there, I would make it a point to rub it in just a little. Sounds like nice weather where you live. Makes me homesick for southern Texas.

I got very little done yesterday. I got to piddle around in the shop in the morning and then in the afternoon, I went on a road trip with my wife. Oddly enough, we ended up at home depot. You know for a store that is supposed to have everything, they didn't have what I was looking for. I need a 1/4" or 3/8" 4×8 sheet of Oak plywood. Nada! Not even close. I also needed some Titebond original glue. Again, Not what I need! They had everything else but that. I wanted a pint of glue and they had the 8 oz. and the gallon size and nothing in between. I had to settle on the 8 oz. for now. The gallon is just to much to survive the winter up here.

*FF Bill*, I've never been fishing for trout, rainbow or otherwise. I've always thought that would be good eating fish. I can just see it now, sizzling in a frying pain over an open fire. Sounds great!

Well that's enough for today. I'll talk at you guys later. For now, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 degrees and sunny here in San Diego.

BBL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning(not really). Made it home about 2 hours ago. Heavy mist all the way home. Man that's annoying to drive in. Still coming down out there. They say sunny tomorrow though. We were in Branson about 96 hours. I'm pretty sure it rained for 95 of them.

Don, I really can't stand to eat trout. It's very fishy tasting. I'm a catch and release only guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Almost 40 and mostly cloudy in WW today. Got into the teens Sunday morning. Frost on out pumpkins most mornings lately too, but that should end after tomorrow, except for windshields. I have always wondered why windshields freeze over at 38 and it takes 32 to freeze water? Isn't the ice on a windshield water based? Did I miss something in science class back in elementary school?

We got the g-kids home last night. Live is slowly normalizing ;-))

Bill, Trout don't have much flavor. Nothing like salmon!

BBob, Most toggle switches will not be motor rated. You may have to settle for a high quality 20 amp light switch. A motor rated switch will last longer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ok gang, yes I'm a little off tilt. 0530 off to hunt geese. Decoys layed out in a snow covered winter wheat field. 11 degrees and a mild wind. How does it always work that my head is down hill of my feet. there I am on my back on a foam pad with my blood rushing to my head. First bunch of geese fly by and something flared them. Those guys were in stealth mode. We never heard them coming. I've been laying like this for close to 45 minutes and the next bunch come by. I'm so stiff and cold I can't sit up and never get a shot off. My buddy knocks one down. For the next hour they drop into a bunch maybe 150 yards away. We lay there for another hour and nothing even gives us a 2nd look. But gosh we had fun!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Good thing you can't get paid to do that. Wouldn't be no fun at all!


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy don't I know it. I've got to get some of those electric socks. Man when my toes get cold it totally ruins a good day of hunting.

I did get home in time to get some more work done on those trees. I've finally made cut on a drawer that I truly like. It's a gentle curve with just the right wall thickness, sort of has a goose neck look to it. I'm going to make a pattern now and try to copy it on the rest.

Tomorrow morning it's goose scouting, followed by tree sawing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, You are really into geese! Goose necks on the tree drawers, goose scouting on the day you're not goose hunting ;-)) I talked to a guy today who told me Milwaukee now has heated clothes that use the same batteries as their tools. That might be a good deal, take your batteries hunting and use them in the shop when you get home ;-) The on y down side is it might blow your cover if you melt all the snow around the blind ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you goose and gander watchers,

Sorry I haven't been on here lately, but I've been hitting the shop pretty early trying to get these Xmas gifts underway….After the family left, I had to go set some wood from my supplier, and he was out of what I needed, so I had to make a run to Missouri to a hardwood supplier…I've had a couple of more request for gifts, so I've been spending some long hours in the shop….it's about got me wore down….I come in for coffee, a bite of dinner, and hit it again till supper…I've already missed a few naps….Dang….I hate that…..Scratchin' it and gettin' it ain't my style….I'm an ease-into-it type of ww….With cuttin' boards, a chair table, a tater and onion bin, and a sewing table to build, I'm pressed really tight for time…I have about 20 days to get all this done, so if I'm not on here much, that's the reason why….I'd like to get in on the conversation now, but I don't have time..By the time I come in at night, I'm give out….So until this madness is over I'll be null and void of interaction on our thread….Bare with me…I'll be in and out….hopefully…Well….I've got to hit it….It's about 8:00, so the madness begins another day…..Keep posting guys…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little misty and cloudy out there this fine December morning. The temp is around 39 with a forecast of 41 and rain. The wind is mostly calm. At least it's not snowing and freezing.

*WW Bob*, That was a good question about freezing on the windshield. I've never thought of it before. I just accepted it for what it is, cold. LOL

*FF Bill*, WOW! I always thought trout was tasty. Guess I was wrong. If it's so fishy, why do they sell it in Restaurants, I wonder? Anyway, I feel for you driving home in that nasty stuff. Even though it rained, I'm sure you still enjoyed yourself.

*Burly Bob*, did't anyone tell ya, lying with your head down below your feet makes your feet cold? Just kidding, I made that up. LOL You gotta love your sport to put up with that kind of torture.

*Rick*, I understand you can't come out and play with the rest of us. You have our permission to go play by yourself.

I worked so hard yesterday in my shop that when I came in, I couldn't function. What happened to me? I can't believe that I'm getting so old I can't keep up the pace anymore. 5 or 6 hours in the shop and I'm done in. I have to come in and take a nap or something. I'd take up jogging to build up my stamina, but I'm afraid I would have to take a nap at the turn. LOL.

Well, on that note, I guess I'll go out and breath in the dust for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good just-after-noon, everyone,

68 and sunny here today.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob you the other down side of all that snow melting. It would melt into my cloths and I'd get even colder. I went out scouting today and found somewhere between 500-1000 birds on a Redi-mix pond. I've got them patterned in two locations. Doing it again in the AM. Then back in the shop cutting out tree drawers and they are looking pretty nice. My neighbor is going to let me borrow her spindle sander. That should make quick work of all those drawers.

FFBill have you tried smoked trout? I'll shoot you a recipe. It's my world famous killer smoked trout, steelhead, salmon brine mix. You catch a couple of big ones and give it a try. Oh yeah, that some good beer, a good football game and that smoked fish on Triscuits. Man it don't get no better.

It 15 now and may warm to 25 tomorrow. Snow's in the forecast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a pretty nice day. About 52° and partly cloudy. I think more of the same for tomorrow. Hope to get airbags mounted under my truck.

Sounds good, Bob. The trout recipe and the snow you're gonna get.

Don, like Bob said, you can get trout to taste good. I'm more of a put batter on it and fry it kinda guy. I like walleye and pike a lot. I don't eat bass unless I'm on a canoe trip and then everything tastes good.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I got to agree with you about Bass. That's got to be one of the strongest tasting fish ever. Brother are they fun to catch, though.

It's 17 now and looks like we might get a couple of inches of snow over the next few days. That ought to keep the geese flying low and hopefully screw up their eyesight! Make easier to knock down!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It got to about 50 today and the rain started this afternoon. Supposed to keep going for a few days.

Rick, you keep your nose on the grindstone, we'll keep the thread hot until you break free ;-)

BBob, those electric clothes are water tight, breathable letting moisture out according to the guy that had a jacket on. Looked like it was just one step below a space suit. I don't think it would hold pressure in space ;-))

Don, After we figure out the icing up when it is too warm to freeze we could move on to the question of life. Why did it start? It seems to need a starter like good sourdough ;-) Where was it before the big bang? Was there a previous big bang? If there was, how did every thing get packed back into a single pin head point?

Before tackling all those questions, maybe we'd better test BBob's secret fish smoking formula. Is it really the world's best? Inquiring minds need to know ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's frosty this morning with partly cloudy sky's. The temp is 30 with a forecast of 41 today.

*WW Bob*, I like your comeback on the icing problem. They are all good questions. Who knew you were a philosopher? LOL

*Burly Bob and FF Bill*, I like smoked fish. I've ate lots of smoked sucker. It's a delicacy up here, well maybe not a delicacy, but I like it. When I was a kid, my dad would stop and buy some and we'd eat that and Ritz crackers and cheese, Yum!

Well, I'm probably not gonna get much done in the shop today. I gotta go "shopping" with my wife, (gulp). So, there goes the day. I'll probably go out in the shop and look around then take off.

The sun is starting to burn off the frost now. Looks like a nice day shaping up for a ride. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 degrees in sunny San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening fellers. It was a bit cooler today. I guess the high was about 48 with mostly cloudy. Then it got to be all cloudy and has been snowing and sleeting tonight.
I have never eaten sucker. I've been called a sucker.
Nice picture of the frost Don and that's a nice view.
While the most likely explanation of frost when it's above freezing is that it must have been cooler where the frost formed, there is such a thing as heavy water that has a higher freezing point. It is naturally occurring with an extra neutron, but it's not very plentiful.
The tool store in Branson had heated coats that said Ridgid on them.
I got the airbags mounted in my truck. Man was that difficult and now I'm whooped. Kinda neat though when I put some air in them. I only put ten pounds of pressure in them, but my truck rose about 1/4". I'm ready to go get the new camper.
I get to work for my wife tomorrow answering the phones. Give me a call..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy!!!!!!! Mostly overcast and about 50 today in WW. Strong winds and rain for the next few days. They are predicting scattered power outages. The price to be paid for having trees every where! ;-(

I have never eaten sucker either, but I've been a sucker too many times. Price of honesty to a fault ;-(

Don, I'm not really much of a philosopher, just curious. Maybe if my dad would have answered my "What would happen if (fill in the blank) " questions, I wouldn't be so curious today. I still don't believe the entire universe was packed into a single pin head point! I not from Missouri, but they're gonna have to show me that one!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 35 and calm with some cloudy sky's. The clouds should break today and begin to bring us some sunshine in the next few days. Forecast for today is 40 and tomorrow should be 48. Fall is trying to hang on yet.

Didn't get much done as I reported yesterday. Went shopping with the wife yesterday for most of the day. After I got home, I went up to our local lumber yard and picked up a sheet of 1/2" 4×8 Oak plywood for only $20. Good Deal.

*FF Bill*, that truck outta ride nice with a 5th wheel hooked on. I've heard of people using air bags on the 5th wheel hitch too. Either way, it will provide a smoother ride for you. Enjoy!

*WW Bob*, Your dad didn't want to give away all the secrets to the universe. He wanted you to find out for yourself. He just gave you enough fodder to find out more. There's still that undying question, "what came first, the chicken or the egg"?

Oh, just to let you guys know, sucker is a scavenger fish, or a bottom feeder that' why they call them suckers. I never liked them before, they look ugly. But, when smoked, they are good.

Well, since I didn't get much shop time yesterday, I'm gonna head out to the shop and get started making mistakes early. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning wood and weather guys. It was 27 out the door this morning with sunny skies. I'm at the office working for Cindy today. Answer phones, call doctors, mail things, take payments, schedule patients, etc. Took my truck to Ford dealer for fuel filters and to work on my cab heater. It won't keep a good temperature. Its either hot or cold. I'd like to get that fixed before I drive to CO after Christmas. I also need to get some tires before that trip. Luckily the price on tires has come down since the last time.

Don, I put the airbags on to help support the weight of the heavier trailer with a heavier pin weight. I didn't want the truck to squat too bad. Of course, that will also lead to a better ride. Ive never used a trailer with the airride king pin. I looked at one though.

Ok, gotta get to work…...or not.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

76 and sunny here today. No rain in sight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

55 and overcast in WW. I haven't seen the rain and wind they promised, but I'm not complaining.

Don, the chicken/egg issue is too deep for me ;-)

Bill, What kind of Ford truck do you have. I tow with a 99 250 Diesel supercab, It is 2 wheel drive because I wanted a better ride and didn't want to have to raise the 5th wheel any higher than necessary to clear the bed. Only complaints I have is Ford designed that truck for the thieves ;-( Guess they thought they could sell more of them I they were easy to steal ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I have a 2008 F250 crew cab 4×4 with 6.4 L powerstroke diesel. It does well, but gets poor mileage. I can live with that though. I've got 125,000 miles and plan to double that in the next 6 years. I had a 2002 f250 super cab with 7.3 before that. I loved that motor, but I really needed a crew cab for car seats. I've never noticed any problem with ride height. The camper rides about 7" above the bed rails and it looks level to me. My next truck will be a single rear wheels one ton. I don't want a dually behemoth.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, if the mileage is a problem, hack all the emissions junk off the engine. My buddy bought an 08' with 100K on it and was getting around 15mpg combined (80% highway) and after removing the emissions stuff and adding free flowing exhaust, intake and a tuner he's getting 26mpg combined now. Ironically it's on the highest power setting which requires alot of discipline to keep your foot out of it because it really wants to go. It's not set up to "roll coal" as some are, it does smoke some when being pushed but it doesn't billow clouds of black smoke like some extreme tunes can.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been over a week since I've been on our thread…The woodshop has kept me hopping, trying to get out gifts from Santy….I feel I've missed out on a lot of good conversation, but that how it goes this time of year….I really wish people would put in request for Xmas about a month ahead of time, and not have to rush things….I guess it just ain't made to be sometimes…But I did want to take a few minutes to at least check in before hitting the shop. I've made some good progress on a few items, and still have a ways to go…But I'm still here…..
It was 30 at 6:40 when I made my way to the kitchen for java…..A heavy frost has everything covered over as I went to the shop to turn on the heat about 20 minutes ago. It's supposed to get to 51 today…I think….!!!

Yesterday was our 38th anniversary, so we went to town to eat our "special meal", then to Lowes so I could get some more supplies to use on these gifts….Plus we finally found a frig we liked (a brand new item), so after looking it over carefully to find out all the info, I bought it….Won't get it till Jan. 8th, but that's ok….it's a big hummer….
So far, I've done 2 cutting boards, a coffee mug holder, got the legs laminated and glued up for a chairside table, and yesterday I did all the layout for the mortises and I'm ready to cut them today…Got all the boards milled up for that, plus all the milling is done for my next project….a tater and onion bib…and on and on and on…Now I have about 16-17 days to complete these projects, cause a couple will have to be mailed off in time for Santy….I'll need a few days rest after this ordeal….and I'm getting low on hardwoods now…Oh well…
Well guys, I need to grab another cup of joe, and get going, so you guys keep on keeping on…It's 8:30, so I'm on a tight line here, so I'll try and check in again soon…You guys stay warm, and don't get frost bit…..See ya…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nice morning out but cloudy. No frost to speak of and the temp is 37. The forecast for today is 47 and sunshine.

Yesterday is was so nice, I had the doors open for a while enjoying the sunshine. Who woulda thought I'd have the doors open in December in Northern Michigan? I got a lot of work done yesterday and I'm feeling motivated to go out and do some more today. Unfortunately, I just got a call from the dealership to bring our car in for service. There are always those little details in life that derail the important things, like woodworking. LOL

You guys talking about trucks gets me excited. I love trucks as much as I love woodworking. My last truck was a 2006 4×4 Chevy 3/4 ton with a Duramax diesel and a Allison transmission. I loved that truck. It got about 21 MPH whether I was pulling or not. It didn't squat with the 5th wheel on it. When I got rid of it, it had about 80,000 miles on it and I got $20,000 for it. The only bad thing about it was, it burned diesel fuel and it was costly at the time. Other than that, I can't complain about that truck. Now, I've got an old 96 Chevy 1/2 ton 4×4 that I paid only $1,500 for and it's a fun truck to have.

Well, I'm done for now. I'm going out to the shop for a little bit before I have to go away. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it was 27 out the door this morn and gonna be a sunny 50° day. Same tomorrow.
Yeti, I'm too much of a chicken to hack all the stuff and get caught. It's only legal to do if the truck is dedicated to off road or farm use.
Don, your truck only went 21 mph? I'm sorry. That makes for slow trips. I've been driving diesels pickups since 2003 and its now normal. I'm not used to gas engines anymore.
Rick I hope you get your stuff done. I've yet to begin. No time, but I'd still like to make something. I've got one that I need to get done this week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 and mostly sunny in San Diego today.

You guys talking about making Christmas gifts make me want to do some woodworking even more. Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to do anything til I get healed sometime in mid January. I hate being restricted.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

I have quit for the day…!!! Thought I would just check in, and see how things are going….I found our thread on the 3 page, so I'll bring yall up to date on my progress…..Got some more timber milled up for the other projects, plus I cut 16 mortises in the legs for the stretchers….So in the morning I'm making the tenons to fit….Once I get that fitted and glued up, I'll start cutting the sides and back for the tater bin….Do some dados and rabbits, etc. So that's where I'm at so far…..

You guys talking about trucks….I've owned / had a truck for years and years…couldn't do w/o one….Now I have a 2014 Chevy 1500 Z71 4×4 with 3,065 miles on it….personally, I don't like diesels…They rattle too much…Makes me think a rod is knocking….lol…I haven't had it on the highway enough to test the milage, but it does better than my boat…!!! It gets about 4 miles to the gallon..
Well….It's time for a bite of supper, so I'll eat and kick back for a while with a good flick….You guys stay warm, and all you Yanks keep an eye peeled for that nasty weather up your way….It's 42 now, with a low of 30, and no rain in sight…Will be in the mid to upper 50's the rest of the week….I'll check in when I can….Later, gents…


----------



## firefighterontheside

My diesel is almost as quiet as a gasser. Just sayin.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang been out doing thins and getting home to late to join in. Bagged another honker this morning. This warming trend has totally screwed up things. Will have to regroup and come up with a new strategy.

FF Bill after I quit the PD I bought a Dodge 1ton and a 3 car trailer. I moved cars all over the U.S. I put Firestone air bags on my truck. The made an awesome difference. I know you will probably never haul your trailer in ice and snow like I did. They made an amazing difference under those conditions! The weight of the trailer reduced front wheel traction and reduced steering. After the bags I could lift the rear end and maintain steering control. You'll notice it in the rain. I wish I had put a jake brake on my rig. That probably would have saved me a lot of money on brakes. If you ever get to where your doing a lot of traveling and have a stick shift. You might want to think about adding a Gear Vendor. It'll give you an over drive in the top 4 gears. It's suppose to help with fuel economy to the tune of 25% or thereabouts. I kicked the idea around but it was $2700+ in those days. Just never could bring myself to dropping the cash.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was mid 50s, partly sunny with sprinkles in WW today. Seattle set a record high at 60 yesterday. The wind and rain didn't make it again today, at least not here. They say a storm is coming for China at 200 mph and it wil pour all next week. Hope they are wrong again ;-)



> My diesel is almost as quiet as a gasser. Just sayin.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We know it isn't a Dodge ;-) I hope my 7.3 lasts as long as I need a truck. If it doesn't I'll probably go to a Chevy with a DuraMax and Allison. The new Fords have $15,000 tune ups to keep the smog control running and the truck won't move when it needs it. A mechanic told me Chevy doesn't have those issues. My SIL's Dually will turn around inside the turning radius of my Ford. Real PIA when the truck will not turn tight enough to catch up with the 5th wheel when backing it up.

I have the truck I have because it was the best tower when I bought it. I did not want to deal with the wide dually rear end. Not sure why so many have them? Just because they are bigger I suppose. I get 20 mph running empty and 10 towing. I get 10% better mileage using Chevron Diesel ;-)

Don, that sounds like a good deal you made; up $18,500 by switching trucks ;-)

Rick, I love my diesel. Passes compact cars towing over the passes ;-) Noise doesn't bother me in teh least. I have to turn my hearing aids on to hear it running. Sure is nice to be able to turn off all the squeaky doors and bawling kids ya'll have to put up with ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Did the air bags smooth out the ride on those washboard Midwest freeways?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Firestone airbags are what I installed. I think they are going to work very well for me. I have heard of the gear vendors overdrive, but we don't travel far enough to make it worthwhile.

I've never had a problem with the turning radius of this truck. I've a,ways thought it turned pretty well for a big truck. Cindy has a lot of patients who complain and often return their hearing aids because they can hear things like paper rustling or Bob's squeaky doors. They want to hear people talking or the TV, but not the other things.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Foggy out this morning. The temp is 34 with a high today of 49.

It was beautiful yesterday. I had the doors open and enjoyed the sunshine and the warm air coming in the shop. Untypical weather for Northern Michigan but, I'll take it. Supposed to be even warmer today. Yah!! I got a lot done in the shop yesterday. I'm about ready for assembly today barring any unforeseen problems and football games.

*FF Bill*, you got me! I always re-read my post before I post them. I usually check for spelling and grammar, but somehow I missed the MPH and MPG. You got me. Funny Guy. LOL

Talking about trucks, I would rather have a diesel over a gas truck any day if I was hauling. For around town, all you need is a gas truck unless your hauling around town. Diesel gives you that torque you need when hauling. While talking to my neighbor yesterday, he told me he recently GAVE his old 1990 chevy 4×4 to his grandson. It had 30,000 miles on it. I've been ill ever since.

*Rick*, thanks for sticking your head in the door to check on us.

Well, it's time to head out to the shop and get something done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, No they sure didn't, But I remember one time before I got them I was on I80 in Nebraska, the road had a light coat of ice from freezing rain. I was losing steering control from the weight of the trailer on the back end. I used 4WD to get to the next interchange and parked for the night. After I got the air bags never had that problem again.

Here's one for you guys. I bought a '98 1ton Dodge Cummins 24 VHO and when I hit the road to start hauling cars it had 500+ miles on it. 22 months later when My wife made me quit I had 240,000 miles on it. I took a beating trading that thing off. the reason my wife made me quit was that I was averaging 3-4 days home a month. The longest trip was 6 weeks. A month or 2 later she told me, "you insurance is up in December and your done driving." It was fun while it lasted but I'd never do it again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and sunny here today.

It looks like you other Bob's are in for a really wet weekend. Wouldn't mind if you sent a bit of it down here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is damp in water world, light mist and 45. No wind or pouring rain yet. I can wait ;-) I'm sure they will be right eventually if they keep predicting it and stand by their guns. They're calling for it all next week ;-(

BBob, I never had any real issue pulling my 5th wheels, but I wan't on the road in the winter too much. All I had for weight over the hitch pin was the bedroom. not a car. Only issues I had or have is the bounce on the washboard freeways. I think repaving is probably the only solution ;-(


----------



## Redoak49

Weird weather in NW Indiana today….chilly around 33 with a north wind and some fog and some sun. I think it is the result of the north wind bringing stuff down off Lake Michigan. Even being 20 miles south of the lake it still effects the weather.

Almost done with the pooping moose. I took some plans that were posted on LJ and modified them to get it to work better. I will post when done. A fun project requiring things to be made very carefully. When I finish this one and satisfied will make two more for presents.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. Very nice day here that started with 25° and off after it warmed up a bit. I spent the whole day at a toy drive at Walmart with the FD. Got back at 7:30 to unload all they toys. I'm super tired. I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay friends, here are the first of my Christmas tree project. Honestly, I am my own worst critic and these meet my expectations. The lighting may not be the best but I hope they meet with your approval.



















My best to you always!

Burly Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' Good BBob!!

It started raining this PM. I decided to dump the rain gauge since it has started. There were 2" in it from the last week when it didn't really rain. I couldn't help but feel sorry for DBob in CA ;-( I got more in a week when it didn't really rain than he gets in a year if it does!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite chilly and very foggy this morning. The fog is a heavy cold mist and its so thick, you could cut it with a knife. The temp is just above freezing at 33 and the forecast is lots of sunshine and 48 here in Northern Michigan.

It was such a nice day yesterday, I threw the doors open and enjoyed the sunshine while I worked in the shop. I even contemplated shedding my sweatshirt for a while. My project is almost complete. I assembled it yesterday. I just have a little sanding yet to do and then I start the finish. Sometimes you have great luck with your projects and sometimes you have to back up and punt as I did on this thing a few times. I'll be glad when this project is finished. It's causing a backlog of projects.

*Burly Bob*, those trees look great. I was expecting something completely different from all the problems you were having. I thought there would be big gaping holes on the sides of the drawers. They turned out quite nice. And, you got top 3 award to boot. Fantastic!

*FF Bill*, Standing on your feet all day long can add age to you. I know it's a worthwhile project and I'm sure there are some kids out there that will appreciate your department's efforts. You have a big heart!

*Dawson Bob*, I see you watch the weather channel too. I agree, those* Bob's* in the Northwest are gonna to get a little wet pretty soon if not now.

*Redoak*, what's a pooping moose? Can't wait to see it when it's done, I think. It should be interesting.

Well, It's time to go out and warm up the shop, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, diesen Tannenbaumen sind wunderbar. That's my rusty German for those Christmas trees are wonderful.

I've seen a pooping moose in Minnesota. Dang thing wouldn't get out of the road, though I doubt that's what we are talking about here.

Gotta finish up cleaning the camper in hopes of a sale. Then later I'm going to Harbor Freight to get a dust collector.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and sunny in San Diego today.

BBob, those are some really, really nice Christmas trees. They're also one heck of a lot of work. Well done.

This may not be the exact same pooping moose that Redoak is working on, but it is a (candy) pooping moose:


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood hounds,
Don't know what the low was this morning, as I forgot to look when I went out at 7:20, but it was kinda chilly…I came in for a bite of dinner, and it was plumb nice, and the high got to 60….A beautiful day to be stuck in the shop….It has dropped down now to 48, so it's still not bad…..No rain / snow in the forecast….You guys up North looks like your really catching it as far as the weather goes…..Keep warm and dry if you can…I'll close now as I'm getting foggy-eyed, and vision impaired….!!!

Thought I'd better check in before you all kick me off the thread….I'm having a hard time typing, as I got a good dose of sawdust in my eyes today…Even after washing them out good, my vision is not real clear….Eye drops helped….But they are still irritated some….But I've been making good progress on the projects, and am about ready for some glue ups and clamps…..I think I'm a little ahead of my intended goal of progress…...


----------



## Redoak49

The pooping moose/reindeer is a candy dispenser that when you push down its head it dispenses m&ms out the back end. Someone posted some plans a bit ago. I tried making it and made some mods to make it work better. I will post it this week.


----------



## BurlyBob

My Christmas present got here the other day. Well it wasn't a Christmas present when I ordered it. I found a Porter cable 20v drill and drill driver at Lowes for $99 and free shipping. I jumped on it. It got here and now the wife says it's my Christmas present. Oh well at least I get something I truly want.

We're having a heat wave. It's 39 and going to hit 45 tomorrow. There goes the snow. Also it's raining, I just hope it snows and sticks up high.

Good night all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a tad bit foggy out this morning, not as bad as yesterday. I thought for sure we'd see the sun yesterday but it stayed hidden behind the fog, "all day". The temp this morning is 36 and the high will be 41 and cloudy. What happened to my sunshine and high 40's? They sure screwed that forecast up!

I got my project assembled yesterday and ready to start the finish phase today. Can't wait to get it out of the shop. I'll start working on other projects while this one is drying. I'm going down state tomorrow for a dentist appt. and to deliver some Christmas presents to the kids so I prolly won't be here in the morning. Feel free to carry on without me.

*Redoak*, I looked at the video that *Dawson Bob* posted of the "pooping moose". That was cute. The look on the kids face was priceless. He wasn't sure if he wanted the candy or not. LOL

*Rick*, nice of you to stop in and give us a wave. I hope your eyes gets better before you cut your finger off. You might need to get yourself some goggles if your gonna make that much sawdust.

Well, I'm off to the shop. I hate the finishing part of a project. I'm never happy with my results and I tend to overuse the finish. Anyway, I'm out the door. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and sunny here today.

Don, I thought the pooping moose video was cute, too ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy,

The winds came last night after several day of forecasting them. The rain is here too. I have 1 1/4 inches in the last day or a little longer. Looks like a typical NW gray drizzle has set in for a few months ;-(


----------



## Cricket

We are at about 70 degrees right now and expecting 80 degrees later on in the week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are at about 70 degrees right now and expecting 80 degrees later on in the week.
> 
> - Cricket


Summer all winter in Texas?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, have you seen the news in Portland? Looks like they're getting flooded out from all this rain.

Holy Crap, I just checked NOAA, it's 55 degrees!!!! Last week I was freezing my butt off laying in the snow trying knock geese out of the sky. This week there's snow anywhere in the valley. It's been raining like the cow and flat rock.

Definitely make progress on those F#$&!%* Christmas trees. Should be all done buy next Friday, at last!

Rick I feel for you with that saw dust in the eyes. Been there, done that, got the tshirt and wore it out. Had my wife try to wash it out while laying in the bath tub. If that's anything like water boarding, I'd tell you everything I knew about anything and try to figure out something else just to get you to stop.

redoak I might try to make a couple of those Moose next year. they're pretty funny.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We are at about 70 degrees right now and expecting 80 degrees later on in the week.
> 
> - Cricket


I can only dream.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and sunny again in San Diego today. This will probably be the warmest day of the week; they're calling for cooler temperatures and rain on Friday. I know, right? I don't believe the bit about the rain, either.

Cricket, it's good to see you back.

I think I might want to try a Moose myself in the coming year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is raining and 50 in WW. Supposed to get 2.5" in a little over 24 hours. I have 1.25 since yesterday noon.

The are forecasting falling trees and Power outages with the 2.5" ;-(

BBob, No I hadn't seen Portland flooding. They are too busing showing WA flooding ;-) Your warm up reminds me of one we had when I was a kid. Only day school was ever closed due to snow. Roads all drifted shut. The barn yard was a mess, full of drifted snow. The bunker silo had snow 8 feet deep in it! We worked all day clearing snow to get the cows fed and it was time to milk again when we finally got them their morning feed! ;-(( The next morning, a warm Chinook wind had melted it and there was flooding everywhere!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah I saw all that stuff on the TV last night. Glad I live on the east side. Bob don't you just cherish those memories? But you love to relive them all, especially that next to the last cow, twice a day.


----------



## Grumpymike

76°, clear skies, and a whisper of a breeze here this afternoon, what else could you ask for?
Sorry to see the Pacific North West and Texas flooding.

Oh RedOak! you are improving a pooping moose?? Laxatives come to mind, but no further comment on that right now.

Someone here was talking about hearing aids and how they amplify all the background noises (din) but not what your trying to hear (think broad band amplifier) ... 
I am very familiar with this, I lost 85% of my hearing in South East Asia in 1969. 
Every hearing aid just drove me nuts because I could hear all the background din, but not the woman sitting next to me.
As technology grows through the years, they now have frequency selective and noise suppressive hearing aids, so they program the unit to the frequencies that I'm deaf in, and turn the others down.
(When I'm in the shop with the router going, everything turns down … But I still use the ear muffs).
I guess there is good and bad in every thing … Now I can hear and understand what my wife is saying behind me. But I choose to ignore some of it anyway.

If you have a quiet diesel engine in your pickup, you might try turning the key to the on position … Just say'in

I sure enjoy read'in this thread every day, guess I should speak up more often.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening buds. It was a little non typical for December, it was a good day for the FD to try out our brand new rescue boat that was delivered today. It's an 18' Alweld Jon boat with 150 HP Mercury jet outboard. It's a really nice boat and only cost us about $27,000. I guess the top end is about 45 mph. I should have taken a picture.

It was about 32 out the door and then reached a high of 62 with a lot of sun. Still cool on the water though.

Tomorrow I'll be working on a cutting board with an inlay. I've never done that, so we will see how it turns out.

I see you've all been active. Keep it up.


----------



## Cricket

I know winter will be here very soon, so I am absolutely loving every moment of this wonderful weather.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, it s good to see you back.
> - dawsonbob


I spent some time camping. I absolutely love time in nature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's our new boat.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I don't see a bow front trolling motor. How you gonna fish with that thing without one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bill I don t see a bow front trolling motor. How you gonna fish with that thing without one?
> 
> - BurlyBob


DRIFT RIVERS ;-)

Good luck with the inlay Bill. Nice boat!

I could go camping too Cricket, but it would probably have to be in a raft ;-( I doubt if I could get a fire started and if I did I doubt I could keep it going ;-( If I could it would burn a hole in the raft ;-)

BBob, I saw Portland today. Worse than here. What ever happens it seems to be worse in Portland. Especially their world famous silver frost!

Those memories are hard to forget ;-) My favorites are when the mules did a run-a-way ;-))

Nice you dropped in Mike. Having the selection option is handy, especially when you can prove you really can't hear ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 42 this morning here in Northern Michigan. The highs for today is supposed to get to 46. It's cloudy with a light breeze. Tomorrow it's gonna get to 52 and sunshine finally.

The wife and I went down state yesterday for a couple of doctors visits. Gawd, I'm getting to hate going down state. When we go down, the wife try's to fill every second of the day with going someplace, the kids, shopping, friends, etc. I'm so tired when we get home, I can't function. Got up at 6 AM and got home at 8 PM. It was a long day, now I have jet lag.

Boy, I sure feel for you boys up in the Northwest with all the storms and wind up there.

*FF Bill*, I like your new boat. I hope you never have to use it, if you know what I mean. Say, why is that guy filling the boat with water?

*Redoak*, congrats on getting Top 3 Award on your "pooping moose". I really think that is cute. I've gotta try making one sometime. It looks very time consuming and tedious work.

*Burly Bob*, Are the trees starting to get to you yet?

Well, I've said it all for now. I've gotta get back in the shop and start another project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, Bill's boat doesn't look like any river drifting boat I've seen. They must build them different in the Midwest. Looks like it's got a jet on that Merc. I've been trying to talk the wife into letting me put a Merc 175 with a jet on my boat. She's balking, it's only 13K. Maybe next year.

Why yes Don, I am getting tired of these trees and I'm almost halfway done.

Talk about rain. You would think I'm living down the street from WWBob. Wind blew so hard last night it blew over the gas grill. Guess I have to move that again. More rain on the horizon. Won't see snow for several days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a bit cooler today, but still unseasonably warm with lots of sunshine. Rain this weekend.
Cutting board inlay well under way. It's a bit tricky, but I got it to fit. There are a few rounded corners where there should be sharp corners. Only way around that was to use chisels and other tools. For my first attempt, round corners will be fine.
BBob, that boat cost us 27,000 and half was the motor. Definitely not a drift boat. It's a flat bottom Jon. I think it will serve us well, just have to get used to having very little reverse speed.
Take it easy fellas.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 and sunny here today.

BBob, I would think those trees would be more than starting to get to you by now. They would have driven me around the bend already.

Bill, we know that the boat is really for water skiing in the warm months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my inlay cutting board. It ash and walnut. The WV is for West Virginia state university.


----------



## BurlyBob

So FF Bill what size is that outboard? What kinda of speed do you get with it. It is a jet isn't it? I'm guessing you'll be using it for work. Isn't crazy that an outboard is half the price of a boat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a 150 BBob. Dealer said it should do 50 tops. Probably more like 45 loaded. We only went about 3/4 throttle yesterday and I guess we were going about 30 or 35. Yes, it's our rescue boat. We also have a 16' inflatable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob, Bill s boat doesn t look like any river drifting boat I ve seen. They must build them different in the Midwest.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Well, yeah, but without a trolling motor, how else could you fish from it? Maybe blow with the breeze on a lake and fly fish? ;-)

FFBill, where will you use that? Have some big lakes? Like BBob says, I can't see any white water rescues ;-)

WE got another 2 1/2" noon to noon. That makes 3 3/4 of the 2 1/2 we were supposed to get ;-) Wind blew some but no BBqs tipping over. Power out since 3 AM, Probably be back by tomorrow morning when I get up.

Flooding every where. I got called for a CERT Team sand bagging, but it was cancelled. Most of our local flooding is excess run off looking for its turn in the drain ;-) Not someone else's problem coming down stream. I sure love my high ground in the WW winter!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our whole northern boundary is the Meramec River, which can go from a raging torrent with floods to a very shallow river in the dry times. We also respond to the Mississippi occasionally. We provide mutual aid to the neighbors upstream and down. Down goes all the way to the Mississippi. 
I hate floods.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm getting somewhere btwn 30-35. The guy who owned my boat in Okla. told me he got 42 by gps and 3 guys +gear. I'm about 3200 feet higher than him. So bill that is a jet set up Right?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 40 this morning with a little drizzle and breezy. The forecast for today is 53 with more rain, prolly the same crap as *Burly Bob* and *WW Bob*. The original 5 day forecast was sunshine, but I guess that went out the window.

I don't know if I've told you guys, but my wife is accident prone. Every time I turn around, she's hurting herself. I made a nice bread box a while back. She hit her head on it, so we had to move it out of her way. There have been other, too many to mention. It's almost weekly. Last night she thought she was falling in her chair and tried to catch herself with her hand. You guessed it, she bent her fingers back till they popped. So, I had to take her to ER last night. Just a sprain, but her hand is all swollen. What's next? I told her I was gonna get her bubble wrap for Christmas. I could write a blog on her mishaps. LOL

**FF Bill*, that cutting board is nice. Isn't it funny that we, as woodworkers, can find our mistakes but other people can't. I think you did a great job on your project. How long did it take you to make it? I'd like to attempt something like that some day. Again, good job.

*Rick*, when you get into your work, you really get into it. You gotta come up for air sooner or later. LOL. Did you ever get the sawdust out of your eyes? I thought of you last night. I had a lot of sawdust in my eyes too. A good shower took care of the problem, but they hurt until then.

After seeing that "pooping moose", I went on-line and found the drawing for the project. *Redoak*, I like your top loading feature too. When things slow down, I think I'll give that a whirl.

Well guys, I'm outta here. Got projects to finish. Nice talking to ya and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

69 and semi-sunny in San Diego today. They claim that there's a chance of rain tonight through tomorrow night. I'll wait and see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob,It is a jet mercury 150. Been out in it all afternoon. Still bit challenging to put on the trailer, especially in the wind.
It was 68° today with partly sunny. Nice day for boating.


----------



## BurlyBob

So today I woke up around 5am, laid there listening to the rain. I finally got out of bed around 5:45am, couldn't get back to sleep. Made coffee, started reading the news, got a cup of coffee and saw it snowing out the kitchen window. Must have put down 1/2" +. It was gone by noon.

Bill I know what you about trailering a boat in the wind. I'm not one of those gutsy types that can run a boat up on the trailer. I get out and man handle mine. In the early spring I'm in my duck hunting chest waders putting my boat on the trailer just right. I just can't see taking a chance on breaking something. I waited to long to get a nice boat and I plan to take good care of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably not much more than 1/4" today. Letting the flooding clear for the next round this weekend ;-)

DBob, I see the jet stream is dipping south, but the map only went to northern CA. Good luck!

Good thing Rick in in the Ozarks. If he lived in WW, I'd be afraid he had drown;-((

My BIL did a lot of camping and fishing and he even lived on a lake for several years. When ever he got bored, he would go to the boat launch and watch the show ;-) He lost power crossing the bar out of Westport, WA. The current and wind pushed the boat onto the jetti that protects the harbor. He barely got off with his 3 boys by the time the surf broke up the boat. He said within a few minutes, there was noting left but the engine block! ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, WWB. It looks like the weather services are going to be right for once. It's supposed to start raining around 11 or 12 tonight, and rain through tomorrow.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey boys. Its foggy out there. Supposed to be cloudy and in the 60s today. Rain tomorrow night and sunday. May reach 70 tomorrow.

I sure am hungry. Right now sitting in waiting room to have endoscopy to put in the little device that will track acid in my esophagus for 4 days. I have to wear a wireless recorder for that time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

There was a shower (0.08 in) overnight, and that's been it, so far. They're predicting rain for this evening: we'll see.

High today is going to be 64 here in San Diego.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thank goodness it is wireless Bill! Hate to have a data cable down the gullet for 4 days ;-(

50 and high overcast in WW. Preparing for the next round of floods this weekend.


----------



## Redoak49

Here in NW Indiana, have had great weather this week with temps in the 50s. This is so much better than freezing cold more typical weather. Going to have some rain tonight but again better than snow. The dogs love the weather and go outside and just sniff the air. My older dog is 17 and pretty blind and partially deaf. She sit outside sniffing and every once in awhile suddenly smells something and starts wagging here tail. I wish I knew what she is experiencing

I am finishing up Christmas presents this weekend. I have two Pooping Moose/reindeer.(I do not know if they are moose or reindeer). Now I need to find some cheap reindeer poop for them. May just use small jelly beans….the black ones.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. Over the last two days we've had a whopping total of 0.10 inches of rain. Oh, well, at least it was enough to water some plants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys it's a wet morning here in the heartland. Supposed to rain all day 1-2 inches. Still freakishly warm. We had a record high of 72 yesterday. It's not often I complain that a December day is muggy.

I got the finish on some shelves I made for a customer. Had to match the color of other shelves. Wasn't easy, but I think it turned out pretty good. Now I need to start a dining bench for the same person. May start today, but more likely I'll just get the shop ready for tomorrow. The data recorder doesn't bother me too much. It can clip on my belt like a phone.

Redoak, my older dog is 15 and completely deaf. He can still see pretty well, but can't get around very good. We have to help him up and down steps and he frequently falls over. Occasionally I think he is on his last legs, but then he will bounce back. I agree about wishing to know what they are experiencing. He is a bird dog, but is obsessed with turtles. I have heard that turtles smell like pheasants.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

I'm still here..!! But have not been on out thread for several days to report anything…I have been tied up in the shop since right after T.G. to get these gifts out….I have put in some long hours in there, and it's taking its toll on my old bod….Plus I just had a birthday on the 11th, so that makes another year gone, but I'm still above ground, so that counts for something…Sure seems like I've missed out on a lot of good conversation with you wood nuts, but some things has to come before others….I've been getting in the shop about 7:30 or so every morning to put in some long hours….even worked out there some at night to catch up….Seems like more request than usual from family for wood gifts this year…But I like it, and it keeps me out of trouble, out of town, and out of shopping…!! I've missed several weather reports, but like Bill, out weather here has been really nice the last several days….with lows in the 50's and 60's, and a couple of days in the 70's..It started raining last night, and is till coming down, and will continue all day and evening..It was 60 at 6:15, and cloudy and heavy overcast…..Mainly been a%&holes and elbows around here…When I started these projects, I was on a timeline of 19-20 days to get them all done, and a couple has to be mailed off in time for Santy…I have taken several pictures, and I'll try to post a few for your viewing pleasure soon..I know you guys have been trying to keep our thread going, and that's great, and it'll all be over soon for building, so we just have to grin and bare it for a little while longer. But…..before I hit the shop, I wanted to at least check in and say I"m still here…!!! I'll jump in when I can, and yes Don, I do get into my work when I have to, and I do need to come up for air…Won't be long…..Bill….That's a neat rescue boat yall bought…My boat will run 70-71 GPS….Time to go….See ya, guys.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning with very little wind. The temp is 44 and the forecast calls for the temp to be at 53 and more rain. I don't mind the rain, it's better than that white stuff. But reluctantly I will have to admit, it will be coming very soon. The forecast for next weekend is calling for cold and snow.

Rick, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! How dare you keep that from us until after the fact. LOL I'm glad you made it another year. Many happy returns as well.

FF Bill, Looks like you've got an old friend living with you. I can imagine he gets the run of the house too! It's gonna be a ruff day when he goes. I don't wanna be in your shoes that day.

Dawson Bob, What little rain you get is better than no rain at all I guess. My wish for you is a wet Christmas. LOL

Must be pretty wet up in the northeast. Burly Bob and WW Bob must be busy rowing their boats around town. Be careful up there boys.

Well, gotta get outta here for now. Going to a family gathering today, so I have to be on my best behavior. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, he's my shop dog. Wants to be out there anytime I am. He lays on a blanket in the corner and sleeps. Sometimes I have to train a heater right on him so he's warm when the rest of the shop is cold.

Be good at the family gathering Don. I don't want to have to come and bail you out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my shop improvement from this week. Got the window out and the door in its place, so now I can walk out there. Only took me a few hours to get the window out and the door installed. Just had to lower the header 3" which was perfect for running wiring and then put one 2×4 on the side to narrow the opening.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm jealous Bill. Wish I could put a door like that in my garage.

Hey gang we're getting snow and it looks like a lot of it. Just checked the snow pack reporting sites and they're looking good. Sure hope it keeps up. Saw the news last night reporting that the El Nino will cause a dryer winter. We don't need another one. The last 5 or 6 have done enough damage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 and sunny here today, although they're predicting a little rain for tonight. Yeah, sure.

Don, a wet Christmas would be nice. Most people want a white Christmas, I just want a wet one.

Happy birthday, Rick. Feel any older?

Bill, that's looking good, although you might want to fix the low hanging wire. I don't think that's code ;-)

BBob, I hope they're wrong about your area, but right about mine: they're predicting wetter than average for Southern California.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nothing wild or exciting today. almost 50, sprinkles off and on. The quickest way out of here is closed, Snoqualmie Pass closed east bound due to rock slide. That will make the truckers happy! ;-( An extra day on the road and/or chaining up for the other passes. ;-(

Door looks real professional Bill. Does it open? ;-)) (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, sunshine and 33. Snowpack report is looking good but there's a lot of winter yet to come. About those trees, I'm on the back nine. Oh, forgot to mention I don't play cow pasture pool.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

60 degrees is the high today in San Diego. We did get 0.16 of an inch of rain overnight, bringing the total for the month to about 0.25 of an inch. No, it isn't much, but we'll take it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang I got a couple of things for you. First is a technique I saw on Youtube and tried it out. It's a method for cutting small parts safely on a band saw. It worked quite well and I thought I'd put it up for your considerations.



















Now my 2nd topic tonight is an issue I'm having with that old band saw of mine. I started noticing a clatter on the back side when cutting. Especially on thicker stuff or when I'm having to put pressure to get a piece thru the blade. Today it got noticeably louder. I shut it down pulled the back covers off and found a round wear mark on the inside cover adjacent to the top pulley. Come to find out the top pulley is missing a set screw. A quick trip to the lumber years $.40 later and I'm pretty sure I solved the problem. Wrong again. Shoved the pulley back further on the shaft, snug the set screw , fire it up and the clatter is the same if not worse. So I fiddle fart around with this and that, try to line up both pulleys readjust the motor position and finally call it a day. It sort reminds me of an out of balance prop. I'm also thinking I might have to pull the top pulley and see if there is a bearing on
this side of the frame that needs to be replaced. Basically I'm dead in the water till I get this fixed.

Any of you fine gents got ideas what might cause this clatter. It's definitely the top pulley that's clattering or it's clattering at the shaft.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It stopped raining this morning and the sun came out a bit. Cooler though, only 52° today. Supposed to be more seasonable next week.
Got some work done on a bench I'm building. Finish it up tomorrow. Customer is painting or having it painted.
I bought corrugated roofing for the closet. Should get that on tomorrow. Then I'll feel more comfortable putting some other stuff out there. 
DBob, the low wire is TV antenna wire. I hung it up higher since then.
BBob, why can't you put a door in? This one was free from my aunt. For some reason it's only 77" tall instead of normal 80. Good thing I'm not too tall.
WW Bob, yes it opens even and closes. Thanks for asking. I forgot to mention that it worked.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, there's no physical reason I can't put one in. It's a security thing. There's to many people walking around in my neighborhood. I don't want anyone taking a gander of my tools and stuff. The only windows on my garage face the house. I don't generally leave my garage doors open. The way I see it folks have no reason to know what I've got in my garage or what I'm doing there. Kinda like the old "Schuldwoolard Beer Company" motto; What they don't know, won't hurt 'em.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see Bob. That door just goes into my closet, but I will be putting the original window into the closet wall. Someone would be able to see in there if they get up to window height. Not that a do no good couldn't wander down my driveway, but most don't know my house is back here. I'm also lucky to have sheriffs deputies living on two sides and my parents on another.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

About 50 with bright overcast and sun breaks today in WW.

I figured it worked Bill, but the devil made me ask ;-)

BBob, Not sure what the problem is with the band saw, but it doesn't sound like electrical! ;-)  Good luck with the fix.

DBob, Your rain report made me realize we get that much with a heavy dew ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, good luck with the band saw. Those kinds of things drive me crazy til I find the reason for the rattle.

WWBob, That's right; go ahead and rub it in. There I was all happy and content with my 1/4 inch of rain, and you had to burst my bubble with the truth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, Sorry, didn't mean to bust your bubble. Just getting a perspective on how dry it really is down there!


----------



## dawsonbob

I was only joshing. We'll get some more rain this winter.

Maybe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wish I could send some down. We had am inch more than our normal total Dec rain by the 10th ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you could send some down, too. If the weather service is right, our turn will come.

Or not.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob that news report I saw the other night said that El Nino was going to cause your neck of the woods to get a lot more rain than WWBob , Dwelch and I. So get your rubber boots and umbrella handy. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and spray a little more WD-40 on my snow shovel. We're suppose to get a few inches later this week. I sure hope so.

Tomorrow I'm going to snag my buddy and possibly my neighbor to get rid of that rattle in my Band saw. It wasn't nearly as bad till I tried to fix it. I checked the owners manual and found that it called for 1/4" set screw.
I put in a 3/8". I'm wondering if that been enough to throw it out of balance? Thinking I'm going to try a 1/4" set screw and see if that helps. Also pretty sure I'm going to move everything back to where it was before I fixed it.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm counting on us getting a pretty fair amount of rain this winter. I just hope we don't get dumped on like we did in '97. We desperately need rain, but we're just not set up to handle as much as we need.

When we get a lot of rain all at once, we get flooding, landslides, mud slides and half of San Diego tries to float away into the Pacific Ocean.

Seems like there's just no pleasing San Diegans.


----------



## oldnovice

December 14, 2015 in the San Jose bay area is cold 67° daytime…. at least for this part of the country!
At least we are getting a little rain!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds, desert dwellers, and high plains drifters,

I'm just checking in before heading out to the shop to try to put some finishing touches on these projects…I'm getting on the down hill side (I hope) of about having them done….Remember when I started these projects I had a 21 day timeline to complete them…? Now I'm down to 5 days….But I'll do it. I've taken a few more pics as the projects progress from "raw to finish", so I'll try to post them for you guys soon….
Some of us got rain, some are getting socked in with snow, and some are just plain cold….A plethura of weather….But look out….January and February are fast approaching for the nasty stuff coming…..

It is 40 out now, the rain is over, and the sun is shining…We've had some really nice weather for December here in the mountains…A couple of days I could of been on the lake catching one, but just couldn't take the time to do it…I need every hour I can get till this is over….I've even put in some overtime on the night shift…lol..

Well… I'm heading to the shop, so wanted to check in, and say I'm still around…Further details to follow later….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The rain has stopped for now. They're not predicting any rain today but, who knows when it will start again. The temp is 38 and the high for today will be 41. Yesterday was nice with the sunshine peeking through the nasty gray clouds from time to time. It actually got up to 60 yesterday.

Speaking of yesterday, I went down state to begin my pain management shot's in the back. I was all nerved up going down there because I really didn't know what to expect. It killed me sitting in the doctors office looking outside seeing all the nice weather I was missing. Anyway, it took longer to prep me for the shot's in my back than the actual procedure. I cracked a couple of jokes and the procedure was done, (maybe 5 minutes). I got home late in the afternoon and laid around the rest of the day. I still don't feel any change in the pain in my leg and back. We'll see how this plays out. Just to let you guys know, I think I screwed my back up from all the years of lifting fat patients in ambulances and toting heavy wet hose from the fire service.

*FF Bill*, I like the door addition. It turned out well. Good Job. And, the family gathering went well, no one went to the hospital or to jail. LOL

*WW Bob, Burly Bob and Dawson Bob*, you guys need your weather turned around. One is getting too much rain and the other is not getting enough. LOL

*Burly Bob*, I've seen the band-saw procedure done before. I have not tried it yet, but it looks like it should work. Saves fingers anyway. Oh, and I don't know what to tell you on your band-saw problem. I have one, but I'm still learning how to use it and adjust it properly.

Well, I'm gonna head out to the shop and see if this back hold out. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, Man I feel for you, seriously. I've had bouts with back pain and I know where your living. I've several pinched nerves in my back and found the pain to be, "Positively Breathtaking". I tweaked my back a couple of years ago tearing out a deck at my daughters house. It was an honest year before I was back to normal. Went at it like I was a 25 year old kid again. Time and mother nature taught me different. Get better so you can enjoy the good weather.

Headed out to the shop to try and fix my stupid band saw. wish me luck.

Oh yeah, weather, sunshine and colder.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's 55 in San Diego right now, headed for a high of 62. Might make it, might not.

I, too, feel for your back problem. Been there, hated it. You have my sympathy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cloudy and 46 out there, but not raining. I finished the bench I was building. I only have about 8 hours or less in it. Then I went up on the closet roof and put the metal on and flashing, so now I have no worries of drips in the closet. After I finish lunch I will go out and assemble my dust collector in the closet. That will free up the floor space it is taking up in the shop.

Don, when I used to get shots in my elbow it took about 2 days for full affect, but when it did it was like night and day. I hope it works for you. I get bad days with my back too and I blame it all on carrying very large people out of their small homes. We've had people as large as 800 lbs. there's no good way to move them. I even built a portable deck system to get one particular woman out of her trailer. This way we don't have to carry her down the steps. Just slide her right onto the stretcher.
BBob, I'm no help on your BS problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Busy day in WW, retired electricians Christmas lunch = lots of BS ;-), stop at DR, another meeting tonight, mostly more BS with buddies ;-) Not sure about the weather today, didn't pay too much attention since it wasn't too cold, too hot and not pouring down rain, but I don't remember the sun.

I don't envy you guy's back problems or your 800# patients!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's about the same as yesterday except no sun today. The temp is 37 with a high expected to be 41 and rain (again) later this afternoon and tonight.

I got a lot done yesterday in my shop but could only stand it until early afternoon. I came in and sat around and watched the idiot box. I hope this procedure works. Yes, I've heard that in a few days it will make me feel better but nothing so far. I can sure point out that it makes my sugar spike alarmingly higher than normal. I don't like that. I can't wait til it comes back down.

I can't get much done in the shop today. My wife informed me we have to go to town this morning to get some running around done. Perhaps I'll get out there this afternoon for a while.

*FF Bill*, I sure like that bench you made. It looks both strong and durable. It should last for generations. I like the end panel piece. It adds a little something t it. It almost resembles a shaker bench. Good Job!

Oh, and guys, thanks for the well wishes on my back problem. Some days, I wish I was never a Firefighter because of this back. This stuff doesn't show up until after you retire, then it's too late to do anything about it.

Gotta go out the door, so I'm closing for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

63 and sunny in San Diego today. A little chilly by our standards. I understand that the East coast is warmer than we are. It's like 70° in New York City. Pretty rare for this time of year.


----------



## Redoak49

Kind of cold here in NW Indiana…but it has been a warm fall and early winter. Days like today are good for making some sawdust.

The other evening, I noticed the beautiful sky and thought I should get a picture and post it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Redoak those are beautiful sunset photos. I miss sunsets. Here in my neck of the woods when the sun hits the top of the mountains… that's it, lights out. Redoak you remember that comment about design changes? I've sort of adapted that to my Christmas tree project. I told someone I was channeling my inner Bavarian woodworker heritage with this project and any little imperfection only adds to it's rustic old world charm. Hope you approve my adaptation.

Should be wrapping them up this weekend, finally !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A few sprinkles in WW at about 50. Oh hum.

Nice photo Readoak. Like BBob, our sunsets are behind trees. We have to go find them ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening y'all. It started out drippy this morning, but then cleared up and was a nice day. Not that I could really enjoy it at work. I was responding in my duty truck to a call along with the pumper. When I got to an intersection to wait for cars to stop, one car did and the next plowed into the back of her. Luckily no one was hurt, but I stayed there until highway patrol showed up.
Beautiful sunset.
BBob, I like sunsets, but I love mountains so I'd rather have no sunset if I could live in the mountains.
I got a bench done yesterday and the roof on the shop closet. Just in time for rain last night.
Here's the bench. It's poplar and will be painted black…....by the new owner.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful bench, Bill.

Just checked the weather and they've got a winter storm warning out for up to 6" of snow here on the valley floor and up to 12" in the mountains. Looks lie my snow shovel will get a workout.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is a nice bench Bill!

WE are supposed to get a foot or two in the mountains in the next couple days. Snow pack should be above normal by then. They said on the weather report if you have any traveling to do over the passes, better do it tonight! ;-) WE'll save a little for you BBob, we won't take it all ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Our weather up here in Northern Michigan isn't going to change much throughout the day. Our morning Temps are 36 and cloudy and our afternoon high will be 37. Wow! Big Change.

*Redoak*, those clouds look cold. I'll bet it got quite cold that night with no clouds to hold the heat in.

*Northwest Bob's*, That's some nasty stuff heading your way. When looking at the weather maps, it looks like the weather stops at the mountain range in the east. It doesn't look fun at all up there unless you like the snow.

I've almost got my projects done for Christmas. Just one more to go and I'm home free. I've been working on a couple of folding TV/Camping tables for my son. But he has to add a twist to them. He wants a drawer with them. That's what's been taking me so long on this particular project. How to incorporate a fixed drawer into a folding table. I think I've got it and I'll share the pictures when I'm finished.

Well, I'm gonna be heading out pretty soon so I'll talk at you again. In the meantime, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, the snow started after 4am and it's still going strong. YAAAHOOOO !!!! It started out that real like fluffy stuff skiers like. Now it's getting a little heavier, hopefully with a lot of water in it. Just went out and filled the squirrel feeder. Almost landed on my keister. My wife followed shortly thereafter and did, although much more gracefully than I would have.

No woodworking till later in the day. I've got tree decorating, flocking and painting to do. Hoping to get a dozen trees in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Bill, I like that bench, especially the end treatment. Well done.

Both Northwestern Bobs, it does look like your going to get pounded. I would gladly take just a wee bit of it off your hands, if I could.

66° here today, with not a cloud in the sky. Doesn't seem fair, somehow.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, We didn't get to badly pounded. I've got maybe 5" of fresh light fluffy snow in the yard. A guy I know lives about 10 miles out of town at the base of the mountains. He had 7" on the ground when he left for work. I'll be curious to see the snow pack report in the morning. Suppose to be a little more on the way. I've got a great exercise routine planned for in the morning. Shoveling my 30×36 driveway!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, a 30×36 driveway sounds like a job for Rent-A-Kid. Pay 'em a few bucks, and the driveway is magically clean; what's not to like?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our overnight change last night to today was 39 to 41 ;-) with scattered showers. Going to get really wild tomorrow, 46 down to 34 then back to normal December weather, mild and wet. It doesn't look like the passes are getting hit too hard. It isn't as bad as it looks on paper ;-))

That was a great idea on the table Don.

BBob, If you are mailing tomorrow, do you need our addresses or do you already have them?

Great day in the shop today, not wood working, but I found my battery drill and a meter that have been MIA for a few months. I was using it daily a while back and got tired of putting it away every night ;-) Bib, BIG, mistake!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like we are dreaming of a white Christmas


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, You might see a little snow but I sure bet it won't last long in that country. I went out to scout for Geese again on a whim. Found out that they had the freeway shut down from here to LaGrande, Or. That can only mean Ladd Canyon was real nasty and/or plugged with unchained trucks!

DBob, I'm in need of a workout. Been trying to get rid of extra baggage and I can't think of a better way that with my snow shovel. You all might think me a bit off in the head, but I kinda like shoveling my driveway. Yeah, I might be a little off in the head, but in a good way.

Have a good night all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Most of the time it doesn't. They are only predicting an inch. Just a white sprinkling for Christmas ;-) There is some in the mountains. They are getting excited about a good ski season. They didn't have one last year ;-(

LB lives in LaGrande. He was a long haul driver. He told me Ladd Canyon had been closed already early in November before we went to see mom in Nampa. We had smooth sailing the week B4 Thanksgiving. He said the Ol' Timers told them to go around through Union with the freeway because they'd never keep Ladd Canyon open. The have electric snow melting equipment in the road bed and they still can't keep it open. One more time the engineers should have listened and counting ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

BBob, I can understand wanting a workout. Used to be that way myself.

71° and sunny here in San Diego today. They're predicting a wet (not white) Christmas for next Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. We will be having a warm Christmas, and I'm not dreaming of that.
Cool today and sunny. I guess it's about 45 out. Had to do a bit of jigsaw and router work outside this morning. That made the hands cold. It was in the thirties. I'd really be happy to have to shovel my new driveway. Maybe later this winter when they say El Niño will subside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got that driveway done. Took 2 hours. Started to feel it in the lower back. Decided it was time for a coffee break. Half hour later, back at it for a while, another coffee break, back at it and finally got it done. It warmed up and that snow got pretty wet and heavy before I got to it. We're getting a "Chinook". WW Bob knows what those are, A warm south wind that really melts everything. That can cause excessive melt off and worst case is flooding. Looks like it's going to get colder and slow the melt off.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood shoppers,

I'M DONE….FINNY, FINITO, FINISHED…...with all the Christmas gifts…I'm really glad to be out of the shop (I never thought I'd say that) for at least a while…Seems like I spent an lot of time there, and I guess I did…..I've missed out on a lot of conversation and fellowship on our thread, but now I can get back to it….I feel like the projects turned out quite nicely, and I hope the people receiving them feel the same….One thing I do is work SLOW…My wife says I'm way too particular, but I want it to be as good as I can make it…..Like I stated when I started these projects, is that I had about 21 days to completion before leaving to go out of town….I think it took me 19 (?) days to do them all….!! I'll post some pics of them in a little bit….
It would take all night to catch up, but I'll just hit the highlights for now…..You guys up North are really catching the snow and rain, and DBob got a dab, but not near enough for him….I hope all of you are getting your gifts made and ready for Xmas….

Don…..That was a very special table you made for your son to go on camping trips w/ the drawer…Very nice..

BurlyBob….You should be getting close to finalizing your Christmas tree bandsaw boxes….They really look neat, and your folks will be pleasently surprised when they get them….Good job, bud….
I sure hope you guys don't get snowed in too bad…Makes getting around tough when you need to go somewhere….Me….I'll just settle for rain, and maybe a little snow…not a lot, but some…..
Ok…I'll post some pics for your viewing pleasure (?)....Be prepared….There are several…I'll try to explain as I post each one…All projects are made of Walnut, and some Maple….
























Parts cut out for reindeer….Maple, and 2 coats of poly…








Finished deer….








Santa's sleigh…...2 views…
















A woodworking book for my son…A wealth of knowledge in this one….








And finally…..I'm ready for winter when it comes…...

Hope i didn't bore you guys too much, but wanted yall to see my progress…..and what i've been working on all this time….I'm back, so I'll be chiming in on weather reports, and checking up on all you yea-hoos….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well heck…..it didn't post all the projects…Let me try again to see what happened…..

Bill…..It left out the part where I complimented you on the bench you built for your customer….Really good job, bud….I like the panel ends you put on it….Sets if off nicely…...Glad to hear you got the roof on, and everythings dry now….


















































































Like I said up top (don't know if it got the info or not), all projects are Walnut and Rock Maple….Finished with Watco Danish Oil and poly…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Don't get out there shoveling that snow and hurt your back, bud…..It takes lots of coffee breaks to get "in the mood".....It seems we all have some sort of back trouble….I've had it for years, and standing on that concrete floor about kills me…I too take many coffee breaks, and after 2 back surgries, it still pains me something fierce….You can see in the pictures I posted that I have the 'ole trusty coffee cup close at hand…...!!! Just take it nice and slow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, those are some nice projects with very nice finish. What's the one with the hinged lid?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That's the tater and onion bin that I built for my daughter-in-law…..Tater in top, and onions on the bottom….Inside the bottom lid, there is a small lip that keeps the onions from rolling out….lol… I put it in after I took the picture….Almost forgot to….!! Thanks for the nice compliments on the projects…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I was wondering what took so long as I scrolled down then I hit the "Well heck" additions. ;-) Nice job on them.

It has been about a week and there haven't been any big storms, I finally checked the rain gauge today. 2 1/2" in the last week, +/- a day.

Pleasant day today for this time of year. About 45 with a little bit of a chilly wind at times, but nothing serious. High overcast and sprinkles here on the Sound. The passes have been mostly closed. A few brave souls will probably get through in the next day or so, then 3 or 4 more feet. It should be a god ski season if the skiers can get there ;-) Last year they didn't go because of no snow. This year we'll see if they don't go because of too much snow? The farmers should be back to normal irrigation rations.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob…..I'm glad to be done with them…..They were fun to build, but it about wore me out try to race aganist the clock…I like to do my own designs when I can…..

No rain here in the last day or two….It was 31 this morning as the sun creeped over the tree tops, and only got to about 40 with a cold brisk breeze…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, those project are super nice. I really like that small table. You sure can never go wrong with walnut, can you?

I'm getting mine done. Have gotten a dozen out and another dozen to go. Like you I'll be getting them out just in time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is finally cold again, even if just for a little while (Christmas has a forecast high/low of 56/37). Last night coming home from Costco there was just a dusting of snow with none in most places, one overpass was a sheet of ice. I couldn't tell why everyone was going so slow. It was because of a 5 car pileup, most of which ended up off the road thankfully. I didn't notice it immediately, but hitting the brakes at even 7 mph did nothing but run the ABS motor. I got stopped and it seemed so did everyone else, but it was unusually crowded so hopefully the police arrived quickly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Heard it raining most of the night. Sure enough most of the snow was rained away. We've only got an inch or two. All the rain and snow has done wonders to the snowpack. Total average for my area is 130% of normal. Hopefully it will only get better.

Another day of painting, flocking and decorating trees. Closing in on that last one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to everyone,

It is a cold, crisp 32 as I sit in the sun room, relaxing with my hot cup of java, and watching the birds and animals feeding with a frost on everything….Feels good just to kick back and enjoy the sun rise w/o having to worry about getting in a hurry to get things done….No wind, plenty of sun, and the high will be about 56…Some rain predicted for around Monday….No white Christmas for us around here, either….Or where my son lives…Just cold..

BurlyBob…..Thanks for the nice comment on the projects….That, and the tater bin might be my favorites..I like doing mortise and tenons….I'll tell ya….those projects just about exhausted all my supply of Walnut…Very little left. I'll have to make a run to my supplier after Christmas to re-stock…..

bigblock…..Watch those slippery roads up in your neck of the woods…We've talked about them Ohio bad boys, and I do know they can get nasty in winter….I'd prolly just stay in and drink coffee…..!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey BB,

I think you and I were posting about the same time…..I'll bet it's cold up in your neck of the woods, too….

Yep….like me, you're cutting it close on time to get the projects done before time runs out….Like I said, I work slow, so I knew I had to put in some overtime with all I had to do….Longer hours…..less pay..
Now comes the fun part….My shop is a complete wreck, with everything strewn about, and leftovers laying on the floor, on the saws, etc. My broom, scoop, and vacumn will get a good workout to tidy things up again…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cccccold up her in Northern Michigan this morning. Woke up to snow in the yard. Ewwwww! The temp is 24 with a high today of 27 with lots of gray sky's. Tomorrow it starts to warm up again and the forecast high will be 39. I'll take it! We had some wicked snow squalls come through yesterday. It was so bad, you couldn't see the road. It caused an 80 car pile-up on US 131 somewhere between Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids.

*Rick*, it sure is good to hear from you again and again and again. LOL Those are some nice projects. I love the walnut as well. A woodworker can make something nice and if the finish isn't quite there, then the project fails, if you know what I mean. In your case, the finish is fabulous and makes the project pop. Good Job on all of them. Oh yea, I did notice your coffee cup in the shop with you. I do that from time to time but, I end up leaving my cup out in the shop and it doesn't get washed.

Thanks guys for the nice things you said about my tables. They're nothing special but the drawer took some time to engineer and build. I showed the tables to my neighbors yesterday and now she want's a set.

*Burly Bob*, you have the right idea about taking breaks cleaning out your drive, but you need to hire a couple of kids to do it and you can drink your coffee while you watch. LOL

Well, it's getting that time again to head out to the shop and do something even if it's wrong. In the mean time, stay safe my friends, and dream of sugar plums dancing in your head.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, if I did that my fat A$$ would only get bigger. This time of year my wife bakes all those wonderful German Christmas cookies my Mom use to. They're the best in the morning with coffee. Just to darn hard to resist. I've manage to drop 45lbs with a little over 100 to go…., Yeah right! How did I let myself multiply so high?

Rick, I honestly know what you mean about the shop. I've easily got 2 good days of cleaning and reorganizing. I think I'm going to have to buy a new shop broom after this project run.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Don,

Yep…..Like I said, I've missed out on a lot of good conversation, so I'll try to do better from now on…!!!

Thanks for the nice comment on the projects….I agree with you on finishing projects….You can build a beautiful project, but if the final finish isn't working, then it about ruins the look…I'm not a good finisher, but I spend a lot of time sanding the parts with all the different grits (time consuming, but worth it)..I'm still working on getting a good finish…I might get it one of these days…lol…!!
I hope your back is doing better after taking those shots…Can you tell if they are helping.? I've never had any shots for mine, so I'm curious to know if they really work…Take it easy, and don't over-do..

And yes…..my coffee is alwyas with me when in the shop….I'm a two pot drinker…with a cookie at break time..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was chilly out this morning when I fed goats and watered chickens, collected eggs. I think it got down to 27 last night. Headed to 49 and sunny. Steady rise in temps thru the week to have a very warm Christmas.
Heading to in laws for Chirstmas today. Cindy's brother and sister in law are in town from California.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Goats and chickens, huh? Sounds like what we had on our farm, also….Along with cattle, horses, and an occasional pig to butcher in the winter….Here's a question for you: How many eggs does a hen average laying in a month? 18, 30, 20, 22…? Post your answer, then I'll tell you….This comes from Trivial Pursuit…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

64 and cloudy in San Diego today, with a 20 percent chance of rain.

Rick, I like your presents, but I have to go along with BB and say that I like the small table best, although the tater bin is pretty nice. I love walnut on most things, anyway.

Don, your folding table is pretty nice. Might have to favorite that one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Thanks….I appreciate the nice comments on the projects….I hope they all like them….They said that's what they wanted, so they got 'em…!! The tater bin is about a third of the size of a regular bin….She is going to put it in their walk-in food pantry, and didn't want a real big one…So… after a little design work, that's what I came up with…Yep..I'm kinda liking the chair side table, too….One of the cutting boards goes to our oldest married granddaughter down in Florida…That's where she and my grandson-in-law are stationed now…He's in the Coast Guard….He goes out on the high seas chasing drug smugglers and illegal aliens…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Id say 18 Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Nope….guess again…One more try….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm betting on 30.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Nope….You both missed it…..The correct answer is 20…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is probably a correct average. Good layers should get 6 most weeks plus a couple more days to get a whole month. 22 just didn't seem to be enough. I would have taken 28 if it were an option.

It was a nice day in WW with 50 and partly cloudy skies. The passes were open, but we'll be trapped on the coast again in a couple more days for most of next week.

They had 4 inches of heavy wet snow in the Treasure Valley. My 88 year old mother said it took her a whole hour and half to shovel the driveway! It is about 20×35 plus another 20 feet of 3 foot wide side walk.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob Sounds like you Mom is one tough lady! 88 and still shoveling her drive way ! Wow, That's a lady to respect.

I'm closing in on the end of those trees. At least the ones for around home. I'm make a dozen to take with me to Germany. Those and a few others are officially on hold till after the first of the year. So with any luck tomorrow night I'm done with them. Thank goodness!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, She is an Iowa farm girl from the depression. She knows snow!

Will they let you fly with them or will it be easier to ship?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations all,

It's a cool, but not so bad morning here in the mountains….In fact, it's pretty darn nice….It was 48, and mostly cloudy with peeks of sun coming out every now and then….The high should get to about 56 with no rain….But I think some is forecast in a few days (?)....We won't have a white Christmas like some of you lucky folks up North…This may be the warmest December we've had in some years…..Which is fine with me…I do like a little snow. Just not deep enough to be buried up in it, and can't go or do anything…..I'll take this weather any time..

I need to get into the shop and do some cleaning up and get it ready for my next project….I do not like working in a messy work space….I clean up after every project, and try to get my boards milled up to be ready….After the holidays, I'm gonna start on the new linen closet or as I call it, a toilet closet….

Don…..I hope your back is feeling better since you got the shots…Can you tell if they are helping any? Are you working on anything now, or are you caught up on your projects, too?

BB….Keep knocking them Christmas trees out….Time is of the essence now, and the days are getting shorter for finishing….But I have confidence you'll make it…Are you and the wife flying to Germany for the holidays? Or just have gifts to mail to there..? I'm a little confused on that….

Bob (WW).....That's a tough mother you have there….It sounds like my grandma….She was the same way…My grandpa died in 1960 (I was 14) of liver cancer, and she died in 1983 at the ripe old age of 100…She was born in 1883, and said she remembers seeing gunfights when she was about 10…..She raised 11 kids, and outlived most of them….My Mom was the youngest of the 11…..Not too many live to be that old anymore…

Bill…..I hope your having a good Christmas with your outlaws.. Do they live there close to you..? Did you get the dust collector set up in your new closet yet ?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob Whereabouts is Iowa. My Dad grew up in SW Iowa. I still have a few relatives back there. I've got a small piece of ground with some standing Black Walnut that I would love to harvest. I'm pretty sure it would not be cost effective to haul it back out here.

My wife and I are taking my Mom and Aunt back to Germany in the spring. It will probably be their last visit. Both are in their 80's. I'm going to do my best to pack those trees in my check thru baggage. The cost of mail a single tree is $50. I'm thinking it'll be cheaper to pay the $100 for an extra bag than try and mail all those stupid trees. Most of our visit will be in Eastern Germany south of Berlin. In 1948 Grandma, my mom and her two younger sisters escaped East Germany as the Russians were closing off the country. They eventually made it to France where my Grandfather had been held as a POW. My Dad was in the Air Force, met Mom there in France and here I are.

Man is it cold here now 16 and might warm up to 30. There's more snow coming, thank goodness. Snow pack is up and hopefully will get even better. I'm definitely steelhead fishing after the first of the year.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys. It was about 45 this morning with partly cloudy skies. Good weather for changing my oil in prep for drive to CO. Got new tires yesterday.

Rick, my outlaws live about 60 miles away in IL. I came home last night to take care of dogs. Cindy and the boys stayed there last night. I got the DC assembled but not used yet. Still need pipe and hoses and fittings. Hope to get a remote starter for xmas.

I guess my hens arent average anymore. Some are getting old. Getting 4 more tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 36 today with a light breeze and some sunshine. Snow is melting and almost gone.

Funny thing, I woke up this morning and felt like I had a hangover. The wife felt a little woozy today as well. So, we both lounged around for a while. That's why I'm late getting on here. I haven't even been out to the shop yet today and if I keep feeling this way, I won't visit it at all. I've had 1 1/2 cups of coffee so far today when usually I had 4 by now.

*Rick*, I don't see any difference with the shots so far. I've been told by others that I have to give it a while for it to work. But, how long is a while? I figured a week should have done it by now. As far as projects, I've got one more to finish and I'm done. I get to do more for me for a change. What a welcome relief that will be.

I'm gonna close for now and crawl back to the couch. So, stay safe my friends and safe travels.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob…...That's an interesting story about your grandma, mom, and aunts….That's like history to me, and I like history a lot….I watch a lot of history and documentaries about different things, so stories like you told are interesting to me..

Bill…..Well….Your outlaws aren't too far from you, but prolly just far enough away…if you get my drift….If you get to ask, ask for a Lone Ranger remote control for your DC….I've had 2 (the first one I had for 16-17 years, till it fell out of my apron, and busted), so I ordered another just like it…..Be sure to get the one rated for 110….Just sayin'......That was funny about your hens….Kinda of like a women…the older they are, the less productive they get…!! Too bad we can't replace our wives like chickens….I wouldn't mind a young hen..!! You must have some acerage to have animals..

Don….Sounds like you and the wife were drugged…Or did you go to a wild party to get hung over…?? No seriously….I hope it's not a carbon monoxide leak, or something like that…Strange that you both felt bad…Sure hope it passes….Hang around the casa, and get to feeling better….When you're down by 2 cups, that's not a good sign..!! And the shots should of taken affect by now…If not they won't work later…prolly….You should of been better in acouple of days….


----------



## dawsonbob

G' morning, all,

62 and semi-sunny today in San Diego. We had 0.11 inches of rain last night, which brings our total for the month up to 0.36. They're predicting more for next week.

I hope everyone is all ready for a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy Bob,

Sure hope you're feeling up to snuff these days….Seems pretty cool weather for your neck of the woods, but hey, 62 ain't bad…..You just need some more moisture, which seems to elude where you reside…..

I guess we're about ready for the big get together next week….Heading to Tennessee for a few days….How about you..? You got big doings happening.?

I don't know…..I've been pretty ugly this year…Santy may not make up our way to leave me much…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, my first thought was CO as well. Do you have a detector?

I did ask for the long ranger 110. I have a feeling I'll get it. Technically i own 3.5 acres, but my parents own the 12 acres next to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought ya'll were busy wrappin' presents! ;-)) My notifications for this thread didn't come today????

Anyway, WE had unexplainable sunshine in WW this morning. It was supposed to be rain to showers, but we had sun to overcast. Weatherman must be on some of our legal pot and got it bass ackwards. Just a bout 1/4 " in the gauge since Friday.

Mom was from a farm near West Bend. She remembers being kept in town when a blizzard hit and they couldn't get home from school. And poor kids coming to school in the winter barefoot!

Sounds like smuggling in the luggage is the way to go BBob ;-) Good thing they escaped or you might be a Russian wood worker! I often think about my ggggg….mother surviving the mortality rate of the Mayflower. What were my odds? Slim to none, but I made it on the slim side ;-) Or my GGGG…father catching a British musket ball in the elbow on Long Island when Washington retreated in Aug, 1776. What if it had been 6 inches closer?

Don, I hope those shots kick in! I have been there when nothing makes any difference and it sucks. I had a nurse asking me one day what I take for migraines? I told her nothing works or makes any difference. She asked again. I told her the same thing. She ask again. I realized she probably took aspirin or Tylenol for headaches and could not comprehend pain without relief. I just told her one of them so we could move on ;-)

Snow in the mountains returning and we'll be snowed in on this side of the Cascades. There is a guy who ventured out in the back country yesterday. He didn't show at home. They searched today. No sign of him. Extremely high avalanche danger will probably cancel searching tomorrow then 3 or 4 feet of snow coming. This does not look good. If he isn't well versed in winter survival, he probably will not make it through the night if he is still alive. They say he is an experienced back packer. I always wonder why experienced people do not stay out of the woods during extremely bad conditions?

One of our party fell into a creek one time when we were hunting. No way to dry him. We had about a mile hike to the truck. He barely made it! He was barely able to walk when we got there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It is unseasonably warm this morning as I sit and have my morning joe, and watching the sun come up over the tree tops….It was nearly 60 degrees at 7:20….simply unheard of this time of year….We did have a little rain last night, and into the morning..Looks like about 1/4" in the gauge..Wasn't even supposed to do that…We'll take it..
Not too much going on around here, now that all the projects are finished, wrapped, and ready to go…

Don….Sure hope you and the misses are doing better today with your hung over feelings…Maybe you can get out to the shop, and start that new project you were talking about….What's it gonna be ?

Bill…..I know now why you have animals at your place…Didn't know you had that much land…They have lots of room for roaming. Nothing like a good BBQ'd goat…..Mighty tasty….Fried chicken, or chicken 'n' dumplings are excellent grub….That's country eatin'....!!

Well….I'm heading to the post to mail some gifts, and then try to get started cleaning up my wreackd-up shop before leaving….I want a clean shop to come home to so I can start a new project….Later guys…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65° and mostly sunny in San Diego today. Chance of rain overnight tonight, they say.

We haven't heard from Don this morning. Hope he's alright after feeling bad yesterday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I noticed that too, Bob….He's usually good about posting in the mornings….Sure hope everything's alright…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. About 59° and most,y cloudy today, but occasional peak of sunshine. You know, end of December weather.
Yearly physical this morning went well. Prostates ok. Nuff said.
Went to woodcraft after that. Got some dust adapters. Then picked some chickens and some boys from their moms office. Then went to local lumber yard and got 4" sewer and drain pipe for my DC system. I can start plumbing that and hope for some Christmas goodies, like the long ranger and blast gates and hose.
Yeah, got a bit of room to move around. No slaughtering chickens here. When they die, I set them free. Goats are just for fun and brush clearing. No milking. They are castrated males.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bill,

I think you have put in a pruty full day, with all the chores and gathering up of materials for your d.c. Sounds like you're about getting ready for some assembly work..Glad the physical went well, and no problems found…Yep….Goats are good to have around….They are pruty good lawn mowers,, and are pretty good weed eaters, too…I'll bet them goodies are coming your way…You'll just have to wait and see….The excitement is building…!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

3/4" in the gauge since yesterday. Got another 3/8 while we were gone to grocery store and PO for an hour. Got up to mid 40s, but a cold, nasty, rainy, gloomy day. The motion sensor picked us up at noon in the driveway. That is supposed to work after dark ;-) Those rain drops were mixed with 5% snow splashes.. WE are on the edge!

Bill, I have never been around neutered goats, but I suppose you can get within 1/2 a mile of them unlike the stinky billies, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Bob. I've never been around billies, but I've read about the smell. These are not like dogs wanting to be pet, but they will tolerate it. As skinny and hairless as they were this summer they are now super fat and fluffy. It's amazing how they change for the winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You probably don't want to be around billies ;-) I used to raise goats when I was a kid. After the kids were weaned, I raised baby dairy bull calves on the milk. I could usually raise 3 calves on 2 nannies after the kids. Of course, I had to have a billy to keep this operation going! They can be a bit dangerous when they rear up and come down to butt something ;-( Probably more dangerous than a dairy bull. I was always amazed the kids could jump up on the 2×6 that was 4 feet high standing on end that formed the corner of their feeder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had mine ram me a few times. Not very hard, but they have done it. I still want to make something for them to climb on, just for fun. It's amazing how they can climb and jump.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, hope your feeling better. I know what your going thru with back pain. Mine likes to creep up and get my attention from time to time. I spend 3 hours this morning laying in a winter wheat field and it's hurting like sin right now. At least I had some success. My partner got 3.










WWBob I've never been to West Bend. I was pretty close a couple of times hauling cars.

Bill, never been around goats much or rammed by any. Got bit by a horse once feeding it. I hauled off and punched him along side of the jaw 'bout as hard as I could. He gave me a wide berth after that.

We got a couple of inches of snow today and now it's melting off again. It's 8pm and 39 degrees. Crazy!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

It was / is 40 outside, and quite foggy, with no wind, and a cloudy, overcast morning, it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas…..Except no snow in the forecast…They call for a high of 62 today….it might / might not make it…Not much going on here this morning….Just been sitting in the sunroom sucking on my java, and watching the morning's activities with the varments….I can smell the stinch of someone burning leaves…Nasty smell…..
Thanks to everyone who posted on my tater and onions project…I wasn't going to post it, but decided to at the last minute….Don't know why….I just did….
I sure hope Don is ok, and his wife, too….It's not like him not to post in the mornings with all his news…He may be down in his back, also….Makes it hard to get around good, and even walking is unpleasent…

BurleyBob…..Looks like you finally got to get a nice couple of fowl….Those will set nicely on the dinner table for Christmas…..Don't over-do that back trouble….It can creep up on you at any time…Been there…done that too many years…..
It looks like maybe all you Yankees might have a white Christmas…No such luck here….Plenty of rain coming our way, and even in TN. rain predicted for the next 12 days…It'll be wet…..
Ok….That's it for me for now…Keep them post 'acoming…We're headed towards 3500..Let's go for 4,000 +. This is a good thread…Let's keep it alive as long as we can….We have fun…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 38 and cloudy with calm winds. Not supposed to get much warmer, about 41 is all. Yesterday it rained all day and foggy at night, but warm weather, about 48.

I couldn't get to you guys yesterday. I had another road trip down state. Sure getting tired of these road trips. It wouldn't be so bad if I was going someplace to stay, like Texas or Florida. We left at 8:30 yesterday morning and got home at 11:00 last night. We had lots of places to go, Dentist for me, dinner with a shrine group, kids and grand-kids, and more. Whats worse is we have to go back again today. Ugh!

Thanks for thinking of me guys. Yea, I was purty sick the other day along with my wife. My first thought was CO as well, but I didn't have any symptoms. I'm not sure what it was, but I think I narrowed it down to just plain exhaustion. Both of us working on Christmas for our kids, not getting any sleep at night, getting up early everyday. It wears on a person. Just for a note of reference, I do have a CO detector. CO scares the hell out of me cause you never know it's got you until it's too late. As I said before, I sure appreciate Y'all's concern for my wife and me. Thanks.

*Rick*, I noticed you made Top 3 award again. It's your turn to by the next round. Congratulations! I'll send you guys a picture of my next project when I get a chance.

*Burly Bob*, Congratulations as well, you goose slayer. Elmer Fudd would be proud of you. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, from your writings, you sound better. I sure hope so and just in time for Christmas.

*WW Bob*, you have an interesting family history. My wife had some relatives that fought in the revolutionary war as well, but I can't remember which side they were on. She did have a Great something that was a land owner in Virginia and owned slaves before the Civil war and was an officer in the confederate army as well. Of course they lost their land after the war. Sure wish I had some of that lost inheritance. LOL

*FF Bill*, Sounds like you have the life. Mega land owner, small farm with critters, distinguished wood worker and the exciting life of a firefighter, and most important, a great family. It's a dream come true friend.

I'm gonna close for now, but before I go, I just want to tell you guys how much I appreciate the thoughts. It's always nice to know there are people out there, that you really don't even know, that they are really looking out for you. That's what makes this a great life with friends like you guys. It's humbling. I gotta quit, I'm getting mushy! LOL

Stay safe during your travels this holiday season and watch out for the other guy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don and DBob, glad to here you two are on the mend.

No goose hunting today. Weather has totally screwed things up. Headed to the shop to make the last to presents a wine box for Boy Wonder and a whiskey box for the neighbor. I'll post them if they turn out decent.

My best to you all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

63 and overcast in San Diego today. We did get a little rain (0.03 inches) last night, with more expected tonight. That brings our monthly total up to 0.47 inches. Overwhelming, isn't it?

Yes guys, I am doing somewhat better at the moment, but it comes and goes. There are good days and bad days: I suspect that you've all been through that. I'm going to get my new heart valve in January, and that should make some things better.

Like Don, I want to thank you all for thinking of me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's just another spring day in December here. Supposed to have flooding rains here starting Sunday. Luckily for me I'll be in CO by then enjoying the snow. Just had a nice lunch provided by the FD's bank.

I do count myself lucky Don. Kids that love me. Wife that puts up with my woodworking obsession. I do make some money from it though. I try not to overdo my need for tools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright overcast with filtered sun in WW today. I thought the world might be ending in the dark a loom yesterday. Had a little over an in in he gauge in the last 24. Out total must be getting close to 2x normal of 6".

Nice brace you have there BBob. Are they going on the Christmas table?

Congrats on Top 3 Rick.

Don, My wife does all the research. She had Confederates in MO. One gggg..daddy ambushed on his way home because he was thought to be a Union sympathizer. One of the history books she had me reading looking for ancestors had 2 boys brought before the magistrate for running in the street and throwing rocks into the pond on the Sabbath! It did not say what the punishment was. I wonder where my sense of humor came from? I doubt if any of my Puritan ancestors ever cracked a smile ;-)

Good to hear you are getting closed to the repair job, DBob.

Those free lunches are the best kind! Have fun in the snow Bill!


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys ever have one of those days or is it just always my turn. Tried to rush this latest project. Just could seem to calm myself down and think things thru. I've got one box almost done. I needed to switch out my dado blades for the 10". Damn, if I didn't slip and drop a chipper blade inside the cabinet. That really PI$$ed me off. I mean this a Forrester Dado set I paid $250+ for and I really try to baby them. I'm just about to get the 10' blade on and Damn if I didn't drop the nut inside the cabinet. I proceeded to vocally vent my frustrations and called it a day. I left the nut inside the table saw cabinet. I'm thinking it's pretty safe there for the night. Thankfully tomorrows another day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the nut will be there when you get back. I've done it. Sucks when you have to take the dust hose off the bottom to get it out.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm thinking your pretty close to right!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Yeah, well, I'd almost forgotten about it!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 44 this morning with light winds and cloudy sky's and lots of fog. The forecast for today is a high of 54 with high winds and thunderstorms, not snowstorms, late this afternoon.

What a wild ride! The wife and I traveled, again, down state yesterday to see the dentist for my wife. She had to have a tooth removed. She's had a tough time in the last couple of years. We found out that she has Sjogrens syndrome, pronounced Shogrens. It is a disease that causes extremely dry eyes, dry mouth and other organs that slowly deteriorate which in turn causes other problems such as tooth and gum problems. She's had two teeth removed because of this issue. One tooth, a previous root canal, developed infection below her roots. This latest one was the same way and it was a capped tooth. There is nothing she can do about either. Well, yesterday her roots were wrapped around the jaw bone and had to be cut out. She was a mess last night. I have a feeling this is going to be an ongoing affair.

Well anyway, *Burly Bob*, your story made me laugh all the way through the story. I had tears running down my cheeks. I could picture every move you were making too! And yes, I have had one of those days too! Thanks for the humorous uplift. LOL

*FF Bill*, by the time you get this, you'll be in CO. I trust your trip was safe. Be careful out there and have a wonderful time with the family.

*Rick*, you better keep your head down today. The weather looks bad in your neck of the woods.

*WW Bob*, my wife and I both was tinkering with our family genealogy a while back. It's fun discovering your family heritage. One of my great uncles lived near you guys in the northwest, in Montana.

*Dawson Bob*, I'll be thinking of you while you undergo your surgery. Train you wife to get on the here so she can let us know how ur doing.

Well, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do next, but I'm gonna do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Texcaster

This is the flip side of the hemisphere coin. It's been 29C -32C on average. ( 28C = 82F) Jan. Feb. can be high 30's and wet.

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## dawsonbob

G' morning, all,

62 and cloudy here in San Diego today. We had an intermittent light rain all day yesterday and into last night. When all was said and done, we had 0.42 of an inch. Our monthly total is now 0.89 for the month - I doubt we'll get any more this month (I was hoping for at least an inch).

Welcome aboard, Texcaster. Nice to see someone from down under on our board.

BBob, I can't speak for anyone else, but I've done the same thing (and worse) myself. Enjoy.

Don, if I had a wife she could surely keep everyone up to date. Had one once, but she divorced me during my last tour: sensible woman.


----------



## Cricket

We are currently at 79 stunningly beautiful degrees - expecting a high of 80.










Simply gorgeous weather…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was storming and raining its ….. Off this morning. Now it's pleasant out, if a bit muggy.
I'm not supposed to go to CO til Sunday, but now I'm reading of an impending blizzard for central Kansas on Sunday. Now my plan is to leave Saturday afternoon and go up thru Nebraska to stay ahead and north of the weather. It will only add 90 minutes to the trip. Well worth it if it means we will actually make it.
Flooding rains for here this weekend. Happy to not be at work. I work tomorrow and then not again til January 3.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good down under Texcaster.

Rainy day here in WW, about 45 today. Had 3/8" in the gauge today, probably at least 1/2" tomorrow. WE are in the 10th wettest month since they started keeping records in 1891. Still have 8 days to capture the all time record ;-)) Snoqualimie has been closed off and on all day long, too many crashes to clear. White Pass is open again. Had a slide that closed it.

The backpacker that got lost last Saturday is still out there. Not much hope in these conditions ;-( Another couple had to be rescued. The called out on a cell phone. Rescuers showshoed in about 4 miles I think with shoeshoes for them. They were trapped by 6 feet of snow. They forgot to check the weather report before they went out. That could easily have ended in a Darwin Award if their cell battery had died a little earlier ;-(

From the looks of the rain here, I think it is snow melting about 50 feet above the ground. That is fine with me ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

So I made the dead line for the Xmas trees. The last ones will be delivered tomorrow. Sort of looks like Boy Wonder's wine box will be late as will the neighbor's whiskey box. I re-sawed a piece of black walnut with some absolutely incredible grain pattern. There's no way I can do justice to it using rattle can varnish. This stuff deserved some real attention and care. Guess they are going to be New Year's gifts.

Goose scouting this morning was a bust. Their new pattern is they have no pattern. I checked today and found out I've only got 15 rounds for my 12 gauge. That ought to be 1-2 more hunts then I break out my pump 10 gauge. I might do that anyway and go to an improve cylinder choke.

It's turning colder here and we're getting a little snow. Checked the snow pack report this morning, only one reporting site had less that 100% of average. It's looking pretty decent finally. Maybe there will be enough water to float my boat next year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63 and cloudy in San Diego today.

Cricket, glad to see that you're getting nice weather for a change.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Merry Christmas everyone,

We made it down to Tennessee yesterday. Left at around 6:00 a.m, and it was lightening, thundering, wind blowing about 40 mph., and the tornado siren was blaring.. A little scary.. Rained and stormed on us all the way here. Made it in here about 2:30, and it was the same thing here..Tornado warnings all over the counties, and some of the worst was around here. We had to take cover for a while until the warnings expired. Then just really hard rain the rest of the night. Got up this morning to clear sky's and sunny. Warm… It was 67, and the high today is 74.. More rain and thunder expected for the next 5-6 days…Been visiting and eating, and going to a Christmas church program where my son and daughter- in- law attend, and he plays piano in the music portion…Then tonight a get together with more friends of theirs for eating and visiting….And Christmas gifts and Santy tomorrow… So we're full up for activities…

BurleyBob… On the way down in flat country, we saw about 1,000 snow geese setting in a field, and many more wanting to land.. They were everywhere…Glad you made it finishing up your trees..

Bill… Be careful on your trip to Colorado, and have a good time.. Watch the weather, & keep an eye peeled..
Well guys, that's about it for now. Everyone have a very merry Christmas, and enjoy your families… I'll post later on after the holidays..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning Christmas elves, I hope your work in nearly complete, time is short !!

High, bright overcast in WW with filtered sun about 42. Mother nature is gathering resources for the Christmas storm tomorrow. It shouldn't be much in the lowlands, but the white knuckle crowd be in full panic mode if there are visible flakes in the air ;-( Glad I'm not crossing any of the passes. They interviewed a guy on the news last night, He said they were going to Cle Elum across Snoqualmie to play in the snow. After sitting in the pass closure traffic jam for a while they decided they would just got to the summit. By the time he was interviewed, he just wanted to get back home!

Merry Christmas from WW!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Checked the gauge, of the .13" forecast for yesterday, I collected a few thou less than a full inch ;-) Maybe I should be the weatherman?

Merry Christmas from WW! I saw a blip on the radar that looked like Santa heading south over the Yukon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

.........well then he should have reached my house by now. The boys are in bed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, he'll be in WW in another 1/2 hour. ;-) WE have everything ready to go to the kids in the morning. I can hardly wait to see if Santa leaves me a chunk of coal or not?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas all my LJ friends.
I had to get up for a call and now can't sleep.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Merry Christmas everyone…. Santy's on his way.. He might be a little late trying to find his way here in the rain and thunderstorms… Just waiting on him to get here….Plenty of good presents, and good eats…. Y'all have a good day…


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all and Merry Christmas from my frozen corner of the world. 9 degrees out there. the kids won't be here for a few hours. I got no idea what I'm might get other than the cordless drill I bought myself. Have a great day and enjoy your families.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll, it's 42 and sunny and heading to 54 and mostly sunny. The boys are happily putting together Legos. I got what I asked for, but I need more gates and hose. I will try out my long ranger today and get my table saw hooked up to it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, and a very merry Christmas to all!

58 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Hope everyone gets what they want for Christmas.

I want to wish everyone a merry Christmas. If you're not of the Christmas persuasion, then Happy Holidays.


----------



## BurlyBob

Whoa, gang it's cold outside. 18 and headed to 3 maybe lower. Think I'm staying inside tomorrow. Might glue up a box at the kitchen table instead. I'm pretty sure goose hunting is coming to an end. Only saw a 50Sq ft opening in one pond today. With these temps it'll be gone by morning. Time to get the ice auger out and go fishing. Ya'll stay warm. I know I'm going to try.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all on this rainy day,

Currently it is 64, cloudy, overcast, and misting rain, with on and off showers here in Tn. We had a great Christmas yesterday, and I think Old Santy was good to everyone. He sure was to me.. I think that my projects that I built for the family were well received. Everyone liked what they got ( chair table, tater bin, cutting boards, etc. My family always seem to really like the shop made projects.. Makes us woodworkers feel pretty good to know that they appreciate our work…And boy did we put on the feed bag, too.. Turkey, dressing, and all the fixings'...Then had a nap, and played games.. Today we're gonna go see the new Star Wars flick.. And more games later….Prolly head back home Monday morning. Looks like rain there, too.. Hope you guys got what you wanted and needed from Santy…

BurleyBob… It is really cold in your neck of the woods.. I'd prolly stay inside too. Any snow yet?

Bill… Glad u got some new parts for your d.c. How's that new Long Ranger remote working for you? It should do the job. It'll take a while to collect all the parts you'll need to get every thing hooked up…

dawsonBob…Hope you're feeling up to snuff, and had a good Christmas.. Talked to my granddaughter down in Florida yesterday, and it was 85 degrees. Sounds kind of like your weather in S.D..

Well guys I'm outta here. Time for breakfast, and start today's activities.. Enjoy your holiday and families…


----------



## firefighterontheside

The rain has begun. Supposed to get 4-8" of rain this weekend. Possibly historic flooding. I'm glad I won't be at work, but I hate to not be there helping if needed.

Leaving for CO this afternoon and driving to Nebraska tonight, hopefully.
Going to mom and dads now for Christmas lunch with my sisters family.

Catch ya later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

62 and sunny in San Diego today.

Had a good Christmas with friends yesterday, and a good meal, too. Spent some time with my little girl who was a great help.

I hope everyone else had a truly great Christmas, too.*

*adopted, sort of.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, Not sure exactly what the temp is now, but it sure is cold tonight and rain. I didn't get a chance to say Merry Christmas to everyone, sorry. The storms that went through the mid section of the country, where Rick and FF Bill are, caught up to us and we got high winds that tore up the power lines. Subsequently, our power went out on the 23rd and I just got it back on today. It's been a miserable 3 days without power. Some family came up for a few days and got caught up in the power outage with us. So, we had to huddle around what heat we could find. The good news was it was decent weather during the daytime. But, cold at night. Just took a shower and I feel like a million bucks.

*FF Bill,* I thought you were leaving the other day. I'm glad you weathered the storms well.

*Rick*, The same to you, I worried about you in Tennessee. Those storms were crazy.

*Burly Bob*, I've been seeing a lot of geese flying around here still. I wonder if it's because of the unusual nice weather we're having. I'm glad you got you trees done in time.

*WW Bob*, I thought you liked all that snow up yonder. But, I'm confused though, do you have snow or not?

*Dawson Bob*, glad to hear you got some measurable rainfall even though it wasn't an inch.

Well guys, It's time to visit with the family. The bad thing with these kids, they like what I make, now I've got another list of projects from them. And I thought I was gonna be able to work on my stuff.

Welcome *Texcaster*! Rick will be glad when he checks in. Come back more often.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well so far I've gotten very positive reviews of those trees. No complaints yet. Talk about a lazy day today. Son and Daughter in law brought over grandson. He's quite a little guy, into everything. That's inspite of him and Mom being sick. They both took a 3 hour nap today and I think that was good for him.

Glued up neighbors box and it's looking good.

DonW, WWbob doesn't get much snow. It might come down but it sure doesn't stay long. That country must get more rain than anywhere in the country. When I was hauling cars I hit Chicago on the first snow of the year. They started spreading salt like they do. I delivered 2 cars, picked one up and by the time I got out of there my Electric Blue Dodge one ton looked like a flocked Christmas tree. It was that way all across the country till I got to Seattle. I made my deliveries and dropped my trailer at a friends house. It was raining so hard, by the time I headed home that salt was completely washed off my truck. Hope you got your power back by now!

Bill watch yourself tomorrow on the road. Those holiday travelers are the worst on the road.

It only got down to 6 this morning. That's a whole 2 degrees higher than NOAA had predicted. It might get there tonight though. I'm thinking there's going to be a little more ice on the lake Monday than the 8" there was on Thursday .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Had a great Christmas at our son's house. Our daughter and her family were there too.

WE were supposed to have a little snow in the lowlands here by the Sound yesterday, but it did not show. We are at the 2nd wettest December on record at 10.8". Need another inch for the record. Doubtful if it comes, mostly partly cloudy for the next few days.

Don, WE are having near record snow in the mountains and on the passes. It stays above freezing mostly here in the lowlands by the Sound. I could get in more snow than I want within an hour's drive.

That back country skier that was overdue last Sunday is still missing. They have resumed the search, but it is probably a recovery now. May not be found until spring.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

Here we are all the way back here on page 7. Had to search a bit.

62 and sunny here in San Diego today. The weather sites are showing a chance of light rain tomorrow. We'll take it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it to CO. Serious flooding issues at home. And I quote, "historic and life threatening floods". We will get between 5 and ten inches of rain at home. My family are at no risk worse than a roof leak. Hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## dawsonbob

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Bill. Good luck.


----------



## mudflap4869

We have only had 8" of rain in the last 2 days. Glad it aint snow, at about a foot for every inch of rain it would be taller than I could see over. @ 5'7" I am almost a basketball.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome aboard, mudflap.

For your sake, I'm glad it isn't snow, too. Lol!


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess I'm the odd man out. I sure wish we could get more of your rain in the form of snow. Hey Mud flap welcome to the crew!

It's staying cold here. It's 16 now and shouldn't change much. Going ice fishing in the morning. Report is there's some really decent sized trout biting, 16"-20". Should warm up to 18 tomorrow. Good times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical gray, damp winter day in the mid 30s in WW. 1/8" in the gauge.

Welcome mudflap. Glad you aren't snowed in!

The passes are open, but there is a mud slide closing a few lanes of I-5 north of Portland. Always winter road trouble here ;-)

Got a letter from my cow puncher cousin. He works for a rancher that has cattle scattered on range land for about 90 miles along the Snake River. He said they pulled the cattle off the range in mid summer because the grass was gone and no water. The good news is the creeks are beginning to run again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning to everyone,

We made it home yesterday late about 6:00, and drove in pouring down rain all the way from Murfreesboro, Tn., but got home unscathed, and in good shape….It rained all the time we were gone here, and there, too…When we left, it was 76 degrees there, and the more we come towards home, it got much colder…and more rain….It was 39 when we got here, and did I mention rain..? Home always looks good when you're gone away from it….It was a good holiday, but it's over, and now back to business as usual….But it's still raining, and no sign of letting up….

I want to welcome Texcaster and Mudflap to our little get together here. It's always nice to see new faces join our thread, and let us know about the weather in your neck of the woods….I know Texcaster is an instrument builder from Australia…So you guys don't be strangers, and check in anytime…..

I hope all you wood hounds had a good time with family and friends during the holidays….It sounds like you guys up North are really catching it with the rain and snow, also…Glad everyone got their projects finished in time, and ready to hand out….I think my projects were a big hit…They sure seem to be with my family…For all you guys that went out of town, I hope you made it home safely and unscathed…Now it's time to settle in for winter…..
Bill….Glad you made it to Colorado….Enjoy, bud….Come home safely…..Watch them mountains…They can be treacherous…..

It's 39 now at 8:25 with rain, very dark skys, and clabbered up..No wind, no sun, and no money left….!! The low will be about 28, but the rain should be gone by morning (?)....Gonna start turning colder now…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 23 and snowing but, that ain't that the worse part of the weather forecast around here. Just when I get my power back on, bam, here comes the weather warnings! We're supposed to get 5 to 8 inches of snow, ice and tomorrow rain with high winds AGAIN! Expect power outages! Holy crap. We gotta go to town and get some water for a build-up just in case we loose power again.

Anyway, I forgot to tell you guys, that the calendar frames I made this last fall went over well. One kid said they were "crying like a sissy". I'm not sure how to take that though. Were they mad that they didn't get what they wanted or was it that bad it made them cry. LOL

*Welcome Mudflap*, glad to have you here. What a nice Christmas present, more friends.

Well guys, not much to report. Gotta go fetch water. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Not much reporting going on today…I guess everyone's out of pocket,or still enjoying the holiday….Prolly lots of napping going on, too…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

58 and cloudy here in San Diego today, with a chance of rain this afternoon and evening.


----------



## HalfShirt

It's 23 degrees Fahrenheit, windy, with a mix of freezing rain and snow just outside of Buffalo. It was 66 on Christmas Eve here. Yes, I said Buffalo. This is the first measurable snow fall of the year for us. We shattered previous records.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a great day skiing. Started out at -11 this morn and went to about 20 this afternoon. Should be about same tomorrow and a chance of snow the next several days.
Craziness going on at home. Roads closed everywhere. Stores flooded. May beat records from 1993 with flooding on the Mississippi and Meramec River which is what flows thru my FD. There will be lots of homes flooding in my area. The rain has finally stopped, but rivers will go up another 10 feet.
Don, you still have power?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang! Not a bad day on the lake today. Okay maybe the lake was a little hard. Only had to drill thru 9' of ice. Only spent 7 hours out there and my buddy and I caught 9 really nice Rainbows 14" -18". I should have thrown the 18" back. Had I know it was a hen full of eggs I would have. They are really going to smoke up super nice. All but the big hen were orange as a Pumpkin. Nicest fish I've hooked in years. Might give it a go next week.

Weather- might have warmed up to 20 on the lake today. Looking at a serious drop in temp over the weekend than middle of next week a bit of a warm up. It might get to 32 next Tuesday or Wednesday. Over the weekend into the teens during the daytime and close to zero over night.

Rick glad your home and enjoying the calmer simple life.

Guys, I'm headed for the sack. You all be well.

Swesson, sounds like a big change from a couple of years ago. I been there once in the mid summer. Beautiful country side.

Bill enjoy your skiing, but try to avoid the trees. Sudden stops are hard on an old fart like you!


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W sounds like your weather is about as cold as here. I feel for you without Electricity. Sure hope you get that back soon! Only had that issue once, really don't want to go their a 2nd time. You take care and be safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another typical damp, gray day in WW, about an 1/8 in the gauge and about 40. Glad to hear you got some fish BBob and Bill is getting on the slopes. Hope you get the power back quick Don. WE are good a toughing it out here. Happens too often; the price of too many trees everywhere!

Welcome swesson, Must be nice to not be snowed in already! ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 33 and snowing to beat the band. We got 6" or more of snow. We didn't get freezing rain last night as promised, Thank God. Our lights flickered a little last night and we lost cable for a little bit, but the power stayed on through the night and still this morning. I'm really glad for that. I don't think I could handle another bout of no power again right away after loosing power for three days.

I spent some time out in the shop yesterday and I really enjoyed it. After spending 3 days without power, it was nice getting back in the sawdust again.

Burly Bob, I couldn't help but notice that you said you drilled through 9', I hope you meant 9". LOL I'm glad you had a good day on the ice.

FF Bill, Yes, I did get my power back on. But was a little scared to loose it again last night. I hope you and your family is enjoying the snow. You better get rested up cause you're gonna need all your stamina to help the flood victims when you get back home.

Rick, I hope that water from the north isn't making its way down to you. You know you live downhill from Missouri. You're libel to get swamped. LOL

Well, that's all I have for today. I gotta get outside to shovel off the walks. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning, all you snow creatures,

All I can say is I'm glad it's not me that is sequestered indoors with tons of snow….Not yet, anyway….Might get that way before winter is over, but right now all I am is wet from rain…!! I emptied the gauge this morning, and had 5" in it…That's about 4-5 days worth of moisture….It's cold here…31, with a high of 46 (it'll never make it), very cloudy and dark, and a low of 20 something (?)...We still have a flood warning in effect…..In the last few days, my home lake has risen 10', and is still rising…Too much run-off from up top, plus all the Mo rain to boot…

Bill…..Sounds like a good ski trip..Glad you're having fun, but watch them slippery slopes…!! When you coming back to Mo..? Sure has been flooding up around your neck of the woods….Do you snow board..?

BurlyBob…..You caught some really nice fish on your outing….I like fishing, but you can have ice fishing..Too much work, and too cold to sit on a bucket….lol…You are tougher than me…I saw them snow geese again on my way home from Tn. They were still in the same field, and about 1,000…all white….And yep…good to be back to the quiet life…I never did care for holidays much.. Too much hype built around them..

Bob (WW).....You're kinda of like me and my weather…Pretty much of a repeat….Just another typical grey day, and no snow…yet….I think you, me and Bill get more rain than snow…But we do get it…

Don…..Glad to hear you're back in business with the power…That really sucks to be w/o it for days…Been there…done that…Do you have a back-up generator, extra fuel, and plenty of ext. cords..? I keep all that on hand for when we loose power…It's a good back up plan, plus flashlights, candles, and plenty of dry firewood..Not telling you what to do…just curious, especially where you live…!!!

Boy….It sure looks like it could start snowing any minute, but they are not calling for any…Like Bob, just a grey day, and getting colder, it seems like….I had a hell roaring fire last night, and now it starts…..

Welcome to out weather thread, swesson…I think you're the first to join us from New York….Come back when you can…..Gonna get nasty up in your neck of the woods , too…..Stay safe…

Ok guys….That's about it for now…Everyone hunker down, and brace yourselves for the cold..Be prepared…

We broke the 3500 mark on our post…Now let's try for 4,000, plus….Let's do it..!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60° and sunny here in San Diego today. We got 0.14" of rain yesterday, and they're predicting more rain for most of next week. Maybe things are looking up?

BBob, Nice catch. Nothing like smoked Trout. I'm going to try ice fishing myself, just as soon as my local lake freezes over enough ;-)

Bill, have fun while you're there. Did you get the new camper yet?

swesson, welcome aboard. I spent some time there one spring. As BBob said, nice countryside. I Didn't hang around for winter, though.


----------



## BurlyBob

My buddy called again today wanting me to go again tomorrow. I bailed on him. Got to get a few things done. Also can't leave the dog alone in the house for that long. It's to cold to leave it outside all day. Got to go get my hunting and fishing for next year and a steelhead tag tomorrow.

DonW, yer right it was 9 inches. I hit the wrong key on that and didn't proof read.

This weekend it's suppose to get real damn cold into single digits over night and teens during the day. Now I don't the cold, that real damn cold, totally sucks!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW today, sunny and 40 ;-) Smiles all around ;-)

DBob, 0.14", is that flood stage in San Diego ?


----------



## dawsonbob

Close to it Bob, close to it. I doesn't take much around here: waterworld, it ain't.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy mackerel Bob, I thought you were kidding when you said you have to get a Steelhead tag but then I looked it up, you've got to have a permit to get a permit to get a permit and another if you want to fish the Columbia river basin, wow! This is apparently one area Ohio excels in. The ODNR charges $19.00/yr and that's for everything.


----------



## Redoak49

Better here in NW Indiana today. Yesterday was around 2" of sleet with ice on everything. We stayed in and did not even think about going out. Was a good excuse to be in the shop and try making a small box which came out nice and posted in projects. I had never attempted a box that small.

Not nice today with cold windy and still a lot of frozen ice but streets are clear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey boys, it was another great day of skiing. High was about 17° and low was -1. Friends diesel van had a fuel leak from the filter and almost died on the interstate, but managed to get it off the highway and we got the leak fixed. Almost lost a whole day of skiing there.

I will be home on Friday. Then next week I will go get the new camper with my dad.

BBob, the ice fishing sounds great. Great catch. I've seen some people ice fishing up here in the mountain lakes this week.

Rick, snowboard is a four letter word with me. So no, I don't.

Two more days of skiing. Will ski with Liam tomorrow as he's done with lessons. He wants to show me what he's learned.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, I think it's going to be $85 to $100 for a hunting and fishing license, the Columbia river endorsement and a steelhead tag. Odfw is wondering why they are losing money on licenses and tags. So to make up for the loss they raise the prices. Ass backwards thinking if you ask me. But hey I'm not a highly educated liberal democrat
earth muffin from the People's Republic of Willamette.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, You go all the way to Columbia to fish steelhead?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Not much to report around here today…Same type of weather….different day….Looks about the same the rest of the week….Cold and clabbered skys….No rain or snow….Yet….!!!

My shop is still a wreck from all the Christmas projects, so it's time to get busy and start cleaning it for the next projects…...Ya'll keep an eye on the weather in your neck of the woods….It's getting nasty out…...


----------



## XquietflyX

42 and rainy here in Northern NJ


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 28 and foggy out this morning. Today's high expected to get to 31.

*Rick*, yes I do have a generator, but it's a small one and it's hard to keep the generator running because of the small gas tank. It only runs about 4 hours on a tank of fuel which I have plenty of. I have lots of extension cords too. So, I'm in good shape for now. However, I think I will replace my small generator this summer with a larger one.

I got a lot done out in the shop yesterday and today I'll be out there again piddling around. My wife went shopping today so I'm here all by my lonesome. Tomorrow is another story all together. I go for my next back shot. Not looking forward to that. It's gonna be a long day. Thank God there's gonna be lots of football on the idiot box.

Dawson Bob, if your thinking of going "ice" fishing, you better bring your own ice with you. I think your lacking in that department down there in the desert. LOL

*Burly Bob*, I haven't bought a license for hunting or fishing for a long time, they got expensive here too. Government is beginning to think just like big business's, small profits aren't big enough, they have to have large profits or nothing. Cut the labor cost and raise the profit margin. That's how GM thinks. They moved many of their component factory's out of the country and now pay hourly people peanuts. No one has noticed that the price of cars didn't go down, but rather stayed the same and the profit margin went up. And they are making the cars cheaper too! I could go on, but I'll stick to wood. LOL

*FF Bill*, I hope when you get back to the home front, you'll have a road to use to get home. It sounds pretty bad there or is the news people over exaggerating to sensationalize the story? I hope you make it home safely with the family.

*xquietflyx*, welcome to the club. I like you quote, it makes perfect sense. But, you gotta shorten that handle a little, what's your first name or we could just call you "x". Any way, it's nice to have you aboard.

Well, it's that time to get out and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63° and sunny here in San Diego today. Looking like rain Sunday through Thursday of this coming week. We'll settle for whatever actually hits the ground.

Don, I guess I'm going to miss out on the ice fishing then. Darn, and I was looking forward to it too.

xquietflyx, welcome aboard. Your weather report looks like mine usually does: succinct.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Here it is 5:40 p.m., and now it's dark, grey, and gloomy looking….Got a hell roaring fire going, and it's about supper time….Didn't get my shop cleaned as I had planned to, as I hooked up a new Blu Ray DVD player to my electronics and surrond sound that my son gave me for Christmas….Got it all hooked up, and found out it takes 2 HDMI cords, and I only had one….Soooo..that's as far as I could go until tomorrow when I go to Staples for another one…..Dang..I hate to pay the price for them suckers….$35.00+, and even the same price as Walmart…What a rip-off…But like I always say…."ain't nothin' worth a damn if it don't work right"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey boys, we had a great day of skiing at Beaver Creek. It snowed all day and the high was about 13°.

Don, St Louis area is a huge mess from what I hear. Most major roads are closed as of today. Most interstates are flooded in the area. Houses floating down rivers crashing into bridges. Meramec River by my FD broke high water record set in 1993. Apparently people sat in traffic today for many, many hours trying to get home. There is only 1 way into St. Louis from the south. Water systems are shut down, sewer plants flooded and dumping raw sewage into river. I just hope interstates are back open when I try to go home on Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mudflap4869

Well the rain stopped, but the lake is out of its banks and snow on the ground. 27 degrees. Rt 82 south of us has lost half a trafic lane when the bank it sat on washed out from under it. Now that is going to take some engineering to repair. Power went out several times in the last day or so, and it gets mighty cold even with blankets on the bed. How did I ever survive unheated tanks while I was in the Army? Weeks of winter maneuvers at a time now matter how bad the weather got. Rain, sleet, snow, hailstorms. GOD I MISS THAT! LIKE HELL I DO! 23 years of it was just to much for me to come out with a full brain cavity.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang, it's 9:00pm and it 5 degrees. NOAA says it's going to warm up to 9 degrees over night. I'll report back tomorrow about that.

I met WWBob tonight and bought him dinner. He's traveling thru to visit his mother in Idaho. He lucked out with the weather and road conditions this year.

FF Bill bet your glad your missing all the action back home. I bet your boys are having a great time.

DBob If you want to go ice fishing. Come on up I'd be happy to take you out of the lake. Heck I'm going again next week. I'll even let you use one of my buckets to sit on. Why I'll even provide you a really decent rod and reel. You got to bring your own insulated coffee cup. I'm kinda particular about my coffee cup.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was fun and a good break to meet B Bob tonight. Don't let let anyone tell you there ain't no free lunch. B Bob has them ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee hounds,

Again…Not much to report around here….It was 31 again, and kinda clabbered over, but now it's warmed up to 31….Supposed to get to 44 today, and a low of 27….The sun is now out, and no wind to speak of….

Bill…..Glad you and the boy are having fun on the slopes…He looks like he knows what he's doing on them skis…Be safe coming home tomorrow…It looks like around St. Louis is still pretty nasty….Drive carefully….

mudflap…..Watch yourself over in Oklahoma…It gets nasty there, too…I used to have a band, and we played all over Ok in all kinds of weather there, and it can get brutal with, ice, snow, etc…It's like around Ok City, and Moore, and around Tinker Air Base, it's a magnet for tornadoes…..I have a lot of picker friends that live there, and I was caught in a serious snow storm around the Arbuckle Mts. once…Didn't know if I would make it out…

BB…...It's just too damn cold where you are….I'll stay in the South, thank you very much….it sounds like you and Bob(WW) had a good meal and a good meeting….Glad to hear it. It's pretty good when 2 LJs can get together and see each other in person…

Bob (WW)....Sounds like a fun time meeting with BurleyBob…..And a free meal to boot…Be careful on your way to Idaho. Watch the roads and weather there, too….Plenty of cold up there…..

I guess Don's on the road today heading to the doctor for another shot….Sure hope they are doing him some good…..

xquietflyx…..Welcome to the madness….We talk about all kinds of stuff, so feel free to join in when you can….You live in some cold country, too, up in Jersey in your neck of the woods…Keep a watch on the weather there, as it can also get brutal…..Come back anytime….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey it warmed up to 17. There's a high pressure system over us now and no snow in sight for a while. Looks like it's going to be cold for a few days. The only work getting done in the shop is what's absolutely necessary.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

65 sunny degrees here today.

Bill, be very careful going home. I was reading about conditions around your home area, and it looks pretty nasty. I read that there was 11 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. That's more than our yearly rainfall, by a couple of inches.

BBob, you have no idea how much I wish I could take you up on your generous offer, but the cup thing? Well, now, that's a deal breaker.

Good to see you Northern Bobs getting together. It's nice to meet with other LJs can get together.

Rick, with Bill's area getting swamped, aren't you getting some of that, too?


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob….Sounds like a heat wave hit…..17….wow!!! That's nippy….But the snow's gone…that counts for something…It won't be long till we start getting some of that….!!!!!!!!!

dawsonBob….We did get a little, but no flooding to my knowledge….My house is setting up on high ground, so it never floods around me, and threer are so many hills and hollors that waterdoesn't stand in many places….I just emptied my gauge this morning, and it had 5"...full….But our lakes are way over flood stage, ith tmy home lake here nearly 18 ft. higher than normal pool….and going higher….It's really close to the top of the dam now…..Nowhere near what Bill got around St.Louis…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just have the phone so this will be short. 20 this morning in Nampa. Sunny up to 33 today.

Nice to hear everyone is doing well and having fun where there is fun to be had ;-)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, yeah, WWBob just reminded me - Happy New Year Everybody!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy New Years. It was mostly sunny for skiing today. Nice day for the last day. Heading home at 0400. Hoping the roads are open. We had 11 3/4 inches of rain in a few days. There were bad things all over the state. Branson is a mess as well. They had to let a lot of water out of tablerock, which flooded lots of places below. Very nearly flooded bass pro, but I believe they were spared.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy New Year Boys and Girls, It's snowing this morning with temps around 22 with the highs today topping out at 25. Not supposed to get much warmer until spring.

*FF Bill*, I hope you get home safe and find everything dry in your neck of the woods. I just talked to a friend of mine who is retiring from his fire department in March. He said he put in his last New Years Eve Shift. I can remember when he started that job twenty some years ago. He was a young fireeater. Now, he can't wait to leave. He's had enough. Do you think that will ever happen to you?

*Burly Bob* and *WW Bob*, it's nice you two got together and meet, free food or not. Someday soon, I'll make my way down south and hopefully run into Rick and Bill. Of course, I won't hurt them.

*Rick*, what is "Clabbered"? You've used that term twice now. I'm thinking it's "cloudy"? Must be a southern thing. With the lakes as high as they are, I guess you won't be fishing none to soon.

*Burly Bob*, I'm with you on travelling out to the shop. I don't mind if the shop is warm to go out and play, but I gotta go out and warm it up first. I think I might stay inside and watch football instead.

Hey, before I forget, the trip to the doctor went well yesterday. The shot still didn't make a difference, but my sugar didn't spike this time like it did the last time.

Wow! I just saw a truck pulling a travel trailer down the road in this snow. He's gotta be nuts! The trailer looked to be a 30 footer too.

*Dawson Bob*, don't get too excited over the invite to go ice fishing with BBob. I know you're having a tough time holding youself back. LOL

*WW Bob*, be careful on the roads and get home safe.

*Mudflap*, I don't know how cold a tank gets in the winter but, I do know how cold a green canvas tent gets though. And there's no place to get warm in a howitzer.

Well, that's all I have boys, have a great day and for those traveling, be care and watch out for the other guy and by all means, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, gang. It's warming up it got down to -2 overnight. Glad I slept thru it. It's 8 now and trying to snow a little.

So I went out and bought my hunting and fishing license, a steelhead tag and that Columbia River endorsement. Grand total $109 and ODFW is wondering why people are not buying licenses.

DBob-You what I tell folks…No Guts, No Glory.

Don W. Yeah I'm staying in the house to day as well. Once that concrete floor gets cold like it is it's pretty tough trying to get that garage warm enough to work.

The rest of you guys hunker down for the day, watch a football game or so. If you partied last night, take something to nurse your hangover. Me, I was in bed by 10pm, missed everything even the hangover.

FF Bill be careful on the drive home. Looks like clear sailing across Kansas for you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

January 1st…....The start of a new year that can be either good or bad….Depending on several factors….I predict it'll get worse before it gets better…..But then I'm a pessimist, according to my wife…!!! We'll shall see what happens….No partying, or celebrating around here….Pretty quiet….Just the way I like it…!!! I hope that everyone who did celebrate had a joyous time, and not hung over too bad today…..lol..!!!

It was 31 eariler, warmed up a little, and the high will be 44….Plenty of sun, no clabber, and a slight breeze of 5 mph….Again, not a lot to report, but I'll be starting a new project soon..in fact, prolly two…one for a customer, and one for our casa…

Bob (WW).....I hope you're enjoying your visit with your mom. Be careful when you go home…Watch the traffic and the roads…

BurleyBob…..Stay warm, bud, and don't go out unless you have to…..I pay $20 for a fishing licence here…No hunting for me…$10 of that $20 is a permit to let me fish up in Missouri..But…we have to buy a trout stamp ($5.00) if we want to fish for trout down on the White River below the dam…7 minutes from my house….When my licence expire, I'm going to apply for a free hunting and fishing licence that they give to 65+ people…

dawsonBob…..Everything's back to normal around my neck of the woods with the weather…Nothing bad to report..And I will "el paso" on the ice fishing….That's too much work, and too frosty for me….No desire to do it.

Don….Actually the word "clabbered" is not a Southern thing….It's a word I use to describe a cloudy, overcast, dark day….But when I was a kid, I used to drink clabber…Go to Google, and look up the word…Here's one I use sometimes to describe the heat: I want an air conditioner that has enough BTU's to cool my BUTT that's as big as a TUB….


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy New Year to all!!!

65 and sunny here in San Diego today, with a very strong chance of dark tonight.

Ah, so BBob san, no guts, no freezy-assy off. Actually, I wish I were in good enough shape to do that kind of thing.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don't worry DBob, I'll do all your ice fishing and catching along with mine. Heck me being the kinda guy I am, I might even send you a smoked trout. that way you can brag to your neighbors how you went ice fishing!

Hey we got sunshine and it warmed up to 10 degrees. Time to break out the sunscreen. Yeah right!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Going to be 3 tonight in the Treasure Valley. I'm sure B Bob will be colder. Up to 20 tomorrow.

They talked about the potato drop in Boise last night but only showed fireworks on tv. So…...
No pics, it didn't happen, did it?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little warmer this morning at 27 degrees and a little "clabbered" out today. The high for today will be 32, a warming trend. LOL

Not much to report today. I spent most of the day indoors watching college football on the idiot box. I couldn't help but think of FF Bill traveling home. I'm hoping all went well in his travels and he gives himself a day to recover from the jet lag before heading out to the fire station.

My son begins his new "great adventure" today. When he was 16, I had a uniform business and he wanted a summer job. As much as I wanted to hire him and bring him into the fold, I thought it would be best for him to to work for a friend of mine that had a restaurant in town. I figured he would learn more from someone who was not family but fair to him. Well, he never left that restaurant and 21 years later, he bought the owner out. Today he starts as his own boss. The restaurant has been around since 1955 and has a good location and he has a good customer base as well, the restaurant should thrive quite well. To say the least, I'm very proud of him.

That's all I have today gang, We'll see you on the rebound oh, and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another cold one today, 2. Suppose to warm up over the next few days and maybe even a little snow. Ya'll be well I'm headed out for a supply run.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

66 and sunny here in San Diego today, with a few high, wispy clouds.

Thanks, BBob, that's a mighty generous offer. I trust that you'll drink my cup of coffee, too? I mean you being the kinda guy you are, and all. I really wish I could come up and go fishing with you. That would be fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's noon and it's warmed up to 9. Oh happy day!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made it home at about 11 last night after 18 hours of driving. I had a rough go. My truck was acting up when I left at 0400 mountain time. It wouldn't go more than about 25 mph for about 60 miles. At one point it died on the side of the highway. I called 911 because it was -11° and it started to get very cold in the truck. Tried numerous times to restart. No luck til about the 5th try. Cancelled the tow truck that highway patrol had sent. Made it into Silverthorne CO and got some more anti gel as I figured the fuel was gelling. I had already put some in earlier. When I got out at gas station to out more anti gel and fuel, I noticed I had left the fuel cap off at 0400. I'm guessing with the cap off my fuel system kept losing prime. Funny thing was that check engine didn't come on until after I had fixed it. Stopped at oreillys in Denver and the code was for low fuel pressure. Man that was stupid. Rest of the trip was without note and we made good time. Happy to be home. Thanks for thinking of us all.
Unpacked today and then did some work on my DC. Almost done with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is finally getting a little chilly, frosted the last couple nights and temperature are supposed to stay a little more winter like until Wednesday or so at least.
Bill, sorry to hear about your rough journey, my buddy has the 6.4 in his and just before Christmas was having issues while pulling his toy hauler, then died. Three days later the dealer came back with a repair estimate of just under $13K, new engine time and the radiator is crack on the side again. To add insult to injury, his is just a few thousand miles out of warranty. He told me he wasn't fixing it and ordered a new Ram 3500 with the 900 lb-ft Cummins. I hope yours doesn't experience any traumatic problems for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes. I hope not. I'd like another five years. Expecting to pay a lot for the exhaust filter when that konks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah he ripped all the emissions junk of pretty quick and in theory it should have made it more reliable but apparently the problem started with more than one rocker arm disintegrating at the same time and filling the rest of the engine with shrapnel.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 27 and partly cloudy out this morning with a light wind. The highs for today is supposed to hike up the thermometer one more degree to 28. It's cold but, not bad in the shop once it's warmed up.

*FF Bill*, glad you made it home in good shape even though the trip home was "memorable". I had an issue once with my diesel when I went to Chicago land a few years back. The fuel line froze up and I had to have the truck towed in for repairs. Those diesel's are great when they are running good but, when they screw up, forget it. By the way, I saw that the community of Kirkwood is looking for a Fire Chief. Good Money too!

Well, yesterday warmed up nicely to the mid 30's as hoped but, not as forecast. Doesn't matter, I'll take it anyway. I went out and played in my shop for a short time until my wife told me we had to go to town to have lunch, there went my whole day. Of course, I had to go window shopping at Home Depot while I was in town. LOL

I hope everyone's year is starting out well. Mine has so far, (knock on wood). Let's hope it stay's that way. We're gonna start the year out going to see "Star Wars" tomorrow then to see my son at his RR on Tuesday.

Well, I've filled up enough space for now. It's time to head out to the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill your trip almost sounds like a nightmare, almost. I've got a boat load of storys about my 2 years of carhauling.
I hit the road with a brand new Dodge 3500 with 500 miles after 19 solid months of driving I had 240,000. Most of that time was with a loaded 3 car trailer. thought about trying that again after I retired…I kinda like sleeping in my own bed. Glad you home with another memory tucked back there.

It's a virtual heat wave here. 24 degrees time to break out my Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63 and semi cloudy here in San Diego. Full clouds will be rolling in later, and it should start raining tonight. According to the weather service, we should be getting rain for the next six or seven days. It's looking like a wet winter this year.

Bill, I'm glad you and your family made it home okay.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon to all you (almost) frozen stiffs,

I didn't get on yesterday, cause I was out rounning around the country side up here in the mountains, and was gone pretty much of the day and night…I drove up to Harrison, Ar. early yesterday morning, and went to Tractor Supply, and then to the local John Deer dealer….Went on up to Branson, Mo. so my wife could get some hair doing supplies at one of her distributors, then on up to Springfield, Mo. to the main Bass Pro Shops store. I was a little leary about going after all the bad weather and mucho rains…Didn't know what I would run into, but everything was fine there…..I crossed over Table Rock Lake, and man is it high….Just like our lakes here…..It was frosty, too..Got home late, give out and hungry, so I just kicked back, and watched Netflix….I hit the rack and died till 9:15 this a.m…..I was tuckered out…..Got up this a.m and started paying dunns, and drinking lots of java, and went to the post….Now it's dinner time, and I'm famished…...!!!!

It was 30 when I arose, with no clabber, clear skies, and no wind….It's 45 now, and the low will be 23 in the morning….It sounds like all you Yankees are frozen in all around the country…That's why I live down South….but…our's is coming, and it won't be pleasant weather, either….

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok, and staying warm as you can…

Bill…..Sure glad you made it home unscathed, and sorry to hear about your troubles on your way home from your skiing trip….Sure glad you had a good time…Diesel trucks have expensive repairs, sounds like, when things go bad…..That's why I drive a Chevy…..I drove Fords for many years, till I learned better….lol.!!!

BurleyBob…..It's better to be retired than be on the road….At least you won't have hemorrhoids from sitting all day long….
And you're gonna like Star Wars…We saw it up in Tn. over the holidays in 3-D….Had to wear them 3-D glasses…I looked around the theater while the movie was playing, and it looked like a convention for the blind..
That's it for now…Gonna have dinner, and thinking about a nap, as it's 12:30….Later, guys…..

Don….Glad to hear you're getting a little warm-up in your neck of the woods….It get awfully nasty where you are….But this time of year, it gets nasty everywhere…..Like I said, our's ain't got here yet, but it's coming…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

24 here in Nampa with filtered sun. Really quite pleasant out. Warmer than 35 on the coast with that humidity air.

Sorry about your trouble Bill. What truck are you driving? I thought the fuel pumps were in the tank. How was the pressure low? Doesnt make sense with the pump pushing fuel .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Flooding aftermath is pretty severe here. I spent the day making contact with flood victims. I can't believe how high the water was. 
BobWW, I'm not sure either, but after I put the cap back on the truck was fine. Still, could have been a gel problem.

Fords are the best!


----------



## danielsheppard

It's really cold here in London at the moment. I'm thinking of not returning to my shop until it get just a little bit warmer. That kinda sound funny because weather in London is always bad.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy and cold this morning and clabbered. The temp is 16 with the highs getting to 17 today.

First of all, I gotta give a shout out to our newest visitor, *Daniel from London*. Welcome to our chat room. It's nice to have someone from across the pond visiting. Come back often and share your wisdom.

Went out to the shop yesterday and got lots done for a change. I didn't have to go anywhere to interrupt my play time. I had fun, but it gets a little confusing at times cause I'm working on about 3 projects at a time. I'll show you what I'm doing later.

*Rick*, I'm glad you made it back to visit us again. I hate to think how bad it is in your neck of the woods with all the rain swollen rivers.

*FF Bill*, You gotta have you hands full in your area. I've been around some minor flooding before but nothing compares to what you have there. It's prolly gonna be a while before you get to play in your woodshop. Are the kids back in school or are the schools closed due to flooding?

*Burly Bob*, I used to deliver cars once during a summer when I was retired. A bunch of us would climb in a van and drive to different areas and pick up lease cars and bring them back to the home base so they could be delivered to Chicago. Sometimes it was fun cause I'd get a snappy fast sports car and then other times I'd get a crappy POS. They were all Lexus lease cars. I enjoyed the job while I had it.

*Dawson Bob*, looks like they are predicting mucho rain in your area. I hope you're a ways from any mudslide areas.

*WW Bob*, did you get home from your mothers place yet? I haven't heard if you did? Did you get anything done for your mom while you were there?

Well, it's time for me to take off for the movies to see "star wars". We have to travel about 50 miles to get to the theater. The good thing about that trip is it's close to a Harbor Freight and a Woodcraft store. Y'all stay safe my friends and may the force be with you. LOL

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds, and others,

It is 27 currently, no sun, all clabbered over, and no wind…It's just plain frosty….Nut mor as frosty as all you Norfors'....It will be just cold days and nights, till about Thrusday,,,That's when the next round of rain is coming in..And at 90%, I think we have a good chance for it…...

Welcome, Daniel, to the madness….We're glad you decided to join our thread on weather…It's always cold in England this time of year, according to my good friend (another LJ from England), it's always cold and foggy….

Bill….I sure hope you didn't find any kind of damage or flooding to your place….St.Louis is still a mess with all the high water, and the river cresting ….Yep….I still like Fords, too….They build good trucks….

You three Bob's stay hunkered down during all this cold, nasty, rainy weather….BB and Bob (WW0 are really catching it as far as the snow goes….But, that's pretty well expected where you guys live…...It ain't over till it's over….Ours down here hasn't started yet, but it's coming….

Don…..Enjoy the movie….If you buy popcorn and a coke, it'll double the price of admission…Have your wife sneak in some candy in her pocket book…You won't get hongery that way…That's what we did…!!!

I better get out of here….My heating and air conditioning man just showed up to do a winter check-up and maintaence on our unit…..I have it done twice a year…spring and winter….

A question for all: Are any of yall collectors..? I collect old coins and pocket knives…Also vintage instruments…Just curious….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

62 degrees, with on and off rain in San Diego today. It rained overnight last night and, as Don said, we're expecting mucho rain over the next six days. 100 percent chance of rain every day means we'll probably get a fair bit. Finally.

Don, fortunately, my place is situated where there are no mudslides, and there's no chance of flooding.

Daniel, welcome aboard. Good group of people here.

Rick, I have one of the worlds best collections of dust bunnies.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well the rust belt is living up to it's name, we have a light dusting of snow and about 1/2" of salt on the roads except the intersections where it looks like it was tailgated out. Someone's going to slide into traffic on one of the many piles of salt.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I'm not quite sure I understand your statement…..!! Expiring minds needs to know….!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, you asked whether any of us were collectors. I said that I collected dust bunnies - you know, the dust balls that collect under beds, in corners and other places if you haven't cleaned in awhile?


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Ok…It finally struck me….Not exactly the kind of collecting I was thinking of, but I guess it'll have to do…I just had a brain fart, and what can I say….Plenty of them suckers around here, as well…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I've had brain farts myself. The latest one has lasted since, oh, 2001 or so.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

A mind is a terrible thing to waste…. You must be straining too hard….!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darinS

New year and new projects. Question becomes, how to get started on them in an uninsulated shop?

Here's the forecast. 









Hoping everyone's projects go better than planned and best wishes for the new year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

darinS,

Boy…..That's a tough call…With your weather, and predicted weather patterns, it might be wise to just stay indoors, wait it out, and hope spring arrives soon….I know what it's like to want to be in the shop working on projects, but you sure don't want to freeze to death, either….I take it you don't have ANY heat in your shop by what you're saying, so again it's a tough call….You might try layering up on clothes, and wearing insulated boots.


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows

Well, I live in North Dakota…today on Jan. 4 we have a minus 2 for a temp…its cold!!! I am working on one of my movies for YouTube, a show about my own DIY Wood Finish, and my Hubby is working on making another Coat Rack. We have one, but he is making one to sell. This new year is looking good and we hope it will be the BEST Ever!! This is a great Thread Indeed. Fun to Read!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 40° for a high today with partly cloudy. Last night between midnight and 0430 while we were out on a house fire it was cooooold. Sad situation. Elderly couple whose house flooded earlier. House burned down with most of their stuff in it. Must have been an accident involving a propane heater they put in there to keep pipes from freezing and to help dry it. I expected flooded homes to burn eventually, but not so soon.

Tomorrow I will finish up my DC system. Woohoo.
Thursday I will go to Pennsylvania to get my new to me camper. Woohoo.

You guys be careful having all those brain farts.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W. My car hauling was with a dodge 1 ton and a 48 ft. 3 car ramp trailer. Possibly the coolest car I ever had was a DeLorean. My personal favorite as a 1950 Pontiac Super chief ragtop. I'd love to have that car now.

Welcome on board Shelly and Daniel. Looks like everybody's competing the low temp of the day. I'm at 32 with the possibility of a little snow. Shelly I made it to Portal ND. once it was summer though.

Hey I'm planning a trip to Germany in March. Anyone know if I can take my own smoke Steelhead vacumn sealed
over there? I've been trying to find out online with confusing results.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome Shells and Daniel.

B Bob, not sure, but probably call your carrier and German customs. Gotta be easier than flying with a target rifle!

I'm still at mom's doing a few odds and ends for her. See a few friends and relatives too.

It was about 34 in Nampa today with bright overcast and a few sun spots breaking through. Saw a guy in a T shirt and shorts. He must be Canadian or Alaskan ; -)


----------



## bigblockyeti

12 degrees in the rust belt this morning, colder than the forecast indicated we should expect but warmer weather (a little) should be here by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cold 4 degrees this morning. Last night before I went to bed, it was at -2 and dropping. It's supposed to get to 26 today, I hope!

Welcome Shelly, I hope you enjoy your stay with us. It's a great bunch of people who hang out here.

Talk about collections, I've got several. Too many to discuss this morning. I'll tell you about them tomorrow. I'm getting ready to head out the door to see my son for the day. I'm getting excited. First time as an owner of his own business. I had a nice date with the wife yesterday. We saw Star Wars, great movie. I wanna go see it again. *Rick*, We do what you do with the snacks at the theater. We brought our own crackers with us and later went to Outback and had a steak.

*FF Bill,* did your hose's freeze when you were fighting the house fire? Did you ever have that problem? I remember the days we couldn't collapse the ladder cause it was froze open. Had to run it against a tree to get it closed. Hose, we just bent it in a couple of places and stuck in on the cross lay's until we got back to the station, or in a pick up truck. Oh yea, be careful going to PA. There's snow up there.

Well, it's time for me to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Glad to be home after a busy shift. It's about 25 out this AM with sunny skies, so I assume we will make into 40's today.
Don, we just had a bit of ice on the sidewalk, but not really cold enough to freeze up hoses. Yes, I have had that many times. Ice covered helmet and gear. Ice covered trucks. It's no fun. Weather looks to be ok going to Pittsburgh.

I haven't seen Star Wars yet. Cindy went by herself while I was gone. We bring food to the movies too.

Ok, time to finish up DC system and jockey campers around to make room for new one, we store some friends pop up. I will need to put our old one where there's is to make room for our new one. Then I need to find a spot for theirs. We have too many campers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and gents,

It was 21 when I arose for coffee, with frost all over everything, no clabber, plenty of sun, and just plain chilly…It is now 32, and the same senerio as eariler…The high will be 44, with rain moving in on Thrusday….

My "bug man" just left after spraying the house….He's a bow and rifle hunter, and wants me to build him a gun rack and a bow rack….So after much discussion about these two (wood, diminsions, finish, etc.), I finally got on..This is how I pick up wood jobs from people….Word of mouth, and my wife…!!

Welcome Shelly….We're glad you could stop by and say hello…Mercy!!....It's cold up in North Dakota..But…it's cold everywhere, and some are colder than others…..That's winter….Join us anytime for open discussions on anything you like, except p&r…...If you have question…we have answers..!!

Bob (WW)....I see you're still at your mom's house, helping her out with chores….I wish mine was still around so I could help her take care of things….I sure miss her and my dad…..

Don….Good to hear you and the wife had a good outing, and got to see Star Wars….I told you it was good…I want to see it again, also…Next time, I'll take more snacks….I like eating at the Outback…The fried alligator tails are my favorites…..Yummy….Our closet Outback is in Springfield, Mo….2+ hours away…

Bill…..If you like the Star Wars movies, you gotta go see the new one….It's great…I like to take some M&Ms, Red Hots, and Rolos…..Easy to pack in the purse….With the acerage you have, you shouldn't have a problem finding a parking space for the campers, Bill….Let us know how the DC works….Which one did you get, and how many C F M's..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 degrees and raining here in San Diego today. Yes, you read that right, it really is raining in San Diego. Supposed to rain for the rest of the week, by which time I'll probably be tired of it (there's such a thing as too much of a good thing, you know).

Welcome aboard, Shelly. You're right…this is a good thread. Enjoy!


----------



## darinS

You hit the nail on the head Rick….no heat out in the garage, er…shop I mean. Got to figure something out soon though, the wife has a table she wants built. Think I'll pull the wood inside the house to warm up before I glue it together. Can always bundle up to make cuts if I have to (and it's looking like I will have to).

Saw the new Star Wars film also. Wasn't that impressed. Reminded me to much of a different one. Probably just me though. I've brought in food, beer, whiskey…all kinds of stuff to the theater. Just got to be careful when accessing some of it


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow! I mean WOW!!! It's been raining since Sunday night… a nice moderate rain. That ended about an hour ago, when someone turned a fire hose on my place. The street actually flooded, something I haven't seen in a few years.

I think we must have had almost an inch of rain in an hour. It's backed off now, thank goodness. I can predict the areas of town that will be flooding right now.

Say, wasn't someone complaining about the lack of rain in San Diego recently?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I did some further web searching. Found out I can take 20 kgs in for personal consumption. Damn, I'm going to have to do a lot of fishing to get 20 kilograms. That is 44+ pounds! Don't you know I really hate having to fish that much! It truly sucks to be me!

Darin, I'm an excop told my kids I'd help them anyway I could to get thru college except they told me they wanted to go to Law School. They were on their own. Guess I raised them right!!!

DBob, shoot me some of that rain. I want more snow, a crap load of more snow. And I me a really big crap load.
Quit hogging it all!!!

Going ice fishing in the morning, any takers? Remember no guts, no glory.

My best to you all!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, the foot is on the other shoe now…or how ever that goes. I'd be happy to send you some of this, if I only knew how. Looked at the maps earlier, and I suspect that you'll be getting some of your own soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap! It's raining in San Diego. I was on a ski lift with someone from San Diego. We were discussing their lack of rain and how we had too much in stl.

Rick, it's just the Harbor freight. I'm not sure of the numbers and from what I hear the ones they give are exaggerated. I intend to eventually vent it outside with a separator so I wasn't too worried about filtration. I ran 4" PVC with blast gates. At the end of the run are the two sanders as I figured they didn't need as much cfm to pull the lighter dust. As far as I can tell, it really sucks. Much better than my shop vacs. I left the router hooked up to my shop vac with a thien separator and trash can. It's too far away from DC and on other side of shop. Long ranger works great. I'm really gonna like this as it should save me some time and hassle. Just have to run some grounding wire. I was shocked, literally, to see little sparks at one of the blast gates as the DC was running.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to go ice fishing, but I have to tile a kitchen for a friend. That and I'm 2000 miles away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got up to 38 with filtered sun in the Treasure Valley today.

Forecast says you may be getting wetter DBob. Congrats!

BBob, that may take a whole suitcase by itself for 44 pounds of smoked trout. You may be over limit if you can get 'em;-) I would be sure to refer to the fish as pounds of rather than kilos of. Lots less suspicion ;-)

Funny thing about what you told your kids about law school. After a few years of contracting, I told my kids the same thing.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually warmer this morning but, not by much though. It's 23 right now with light cloud cover. Forecast calls for sunshine and temps around 34.

I went down to my son's restaurant yesterday and spent the whole day with him. I'm sure proud of that kid. And to listen to him tell me what he's doing to improve his business, is exciting. I was telling him I wanted to set up a "business page" on Facebook. So, he helped me with it and he worked on it all last night too. He put a link to Lumberjocks from my FB page too. It's kinda cool.

After reading this morning's thread, I can see everybody is getting their thing done. So, I won't hold anyone up with my boring stuff. I'm gonna head out to the shop since I haven't been out there in a couple of days. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy from here down South,

It is 30 as I type this report, with a little clabber, but plenty of sun, and a very slight breeze…The high will be around 50 (?)...A touch of fog eariler, but it's about burned off now….Not really a whole lot to report….As always with winter, things seem to be pretty dead…no pun intended..!!! I still haven't cleaned my shop, as things seem to get in the way, like lots of coffee drinking, a morning snack, then dinner time, and finally a nap….lol…It's a tough life….!! 
This morning I'll be re-doing my sound system for my electronic components and surround sound, as I got a new DVD / Blu Ray player from Santy….Dang them HDMI cords are high dollar…and I had to have two….That'll get into the a$$ national…..Also, my subwoolfer will be reconfigured, as it seems on the low side….So a busy day…..That'll start after my java…..

You guys and gals stay warm, and don't take any wooden nickels…..


----------



## Redoak49

Amazon has the HDMI cables for $5 -9. Places like BestBuy really rip you off trying to sell cables.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It'll be 59 here in San Diego today. The sun was out a little while ago, but the clouds are moving in already. The forecast is for rain this afternoon, tonight and through tomorrow. Yesterday, we got 1.62 inches of rain, and should get about the same today.

All this rain might get a little old after a week of so, but I'm diggin' it right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

32 with ice as smooth as glass here in Nampa this morning; -( Good thing I did not have to walk any where. Scooting on my rear would have been the only option ;-(

DBob, that rain gets real old real quick, eh? ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

It hasn't yet, Bob, because it's a novelty. In a couple of days, well…


----------



## darinS

30 right now and supposed to hit 34. Look out snow and ice, you might melt a little.

Just played (sort of) racquetball with the wife over my lunch hour. Learned I am WAY out of shape!!! Maybe if I keep it up for a bit….yeah….we'll see.


----------



## iambob

In Flushing, Mich, it's about 23 degrees, but warming to about 44 by Saturday. That will thaw the hose and I can add a few gallons of water to the jacuzzy. Happy new year to all my FUTURE-FRIENDS. Bob (iambob)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello iambob. I am Bill. You'll find there's lots of Bob's here.

It was about 25 out the door this morning with more clouds than sun. I guess it got to about 45 today while I was laying tile in a friend's kitchen. It's a small kitchen so I finished it up in one day. She will grout it.

Started running ground wires for my DC. Using some phone wire I have.

I too bought hdmi cables from Amazon. Much cheaper that way. The good ones are so expensive because they literally have gold in them.

Going to get the camper tomorrow. I'm excited to see it.

Don, congrats on the business page.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I sell tickets to watch you scooting across the driveway! That would be a hoot.

Ice fishing was a bust today. I lost the first one. The line broke as I set the hook. The second spit the hook before I could get it out the hole. Had a few other bites but nothing serious. Walking off the lake I broke thru right at the edge. Only went in to mid thigh. That water was pretty darn cold. It sure gets you motivated to get to terra firma! It was 12" thick out in the middle. It's always thinnest at the edge. Thankfully it didn't make it inside my boots.

iamabob, from one bob to another, welcome to the gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just got home from a doctor's appointment, and I see we've gained another Bob. Here a Bob, there a Bob, everywhere a Bob Bob…

Anyway, welcome aboard iambob!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome iambob from a Bob too;-)

My cousin told me about his SIL going into ice water up to his eye balls. He made it out, lucky. Ill tell the story when I'm on the puter if anyone wants to hear it. Too much trouble from this phone.


----------



## iambob

Thanks for the welcomes, folks. A friend of mine got me some "personalized" golf balls that said. " of course I'm right, I'm BOB." Hence, my user name…..iambob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 30 and cloudy and calm, today's forecast is a high of 36 here in Northern Michigan.

Well, the good news is I get to go out to my shop today. The bad news is, I didn't get to yesterday as I thought I would. Got a call yesterday morning that one of our boys was in the hospital with a bout of colitis. So, we packed up the Chevy and drove back down state AGAIN to see how he was doing. We spent the day with him in the hospital. He looks terrible. He gets his colonoscopy this morning and we hope it tells us whats going on.

*FF Bill*, thanks on the business site. I don't know what I'm doing yet. My son is coaching me through the thing. I'm just going through the motions. One bad thing about the site is it takes away from me being in the shop. Crap!

Welcome* Iambob*. It's nice to see another Michigander in the mix. Glad to have you her with us. You're gonna enjoy the "wisdom". LOL By the way, I'm from Genesee county as well and we have kids that live in Flushing. As I mentioned earlier, we come down state often. Maybe some day we'll meet.

*Dawson Bob*, If you keep gett'n the rain that say, we're gonna read about you floating away.

Well, I'm gonna close for now cause I really miss my shop. Y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you shop nuts and bolts out there,

Well guys and gals….I don't know if you noticed, but we've had this thread going now for over a year….Three days ago was our 1st anniversary of the weather reports…..January 4th, 2015, I posted the very first one at 11:30 a.m…..WOW!!. I would never of thought it would last this long….But you guys jumped in, started posting comments about the weather in your neck of the woods, and like they say, the rest is history….It has been /is a good, clean thread that I think we all enjoy…..We have a bunch of great guys and gals on here, and that's what makes it so interesting….From all walks of life we come from, but share two common interests…..the weather and woodworking…..And the funnies and stories just adds that much more….Thanks for hangin' in there…..Now let's see if we can make another year….And thanks to the "old" gang for stickin' around, and we welcome the new folks that want to be a part of our little get-together…..

It's 39, and mucho rain this morning….It started really early this morning, and it's coming down hard as I type this….No let-up in sight as yet, and it's seriously clabbered out, with no wind….The high is expected to be 44, but not much chance of making that, I don't think….Clear tomorrow, and then rain again on Saturday….And it's gonna turn much colder, with lows in the teens…..Buuuurr!!!

Welcome to our latest new commentator…..iamBob…From his profile, he was a doctor, so I'll call him DocBob, since we have sooo many Bobs already…lol…Just what we needed….another Yankee….lol…Just kidding, Doc….We're glad you decided to join our thread, and we hope your stay is enjoyable….You are the 3rd or 4th member to join us recently….Welcome!!

Ok guys and gals….I won't bother to make comments on everyone's remarks since I just made a long post myself, so I'll catch up later….I need to hit the shop and do some layout for a new customer project….So congradulations to all that have stuck around over the year, and I hope will continue to stick around…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the road to PA for the camper. Its bright sunshiny and about 37. Dad's driving. Shoukd make pittsburgh about 4.

Don, i hope your son feels better and they figure whats wrong. My wife has those kinds of problems and ends up in the hospital now and again.

Dbob, i saw a video from your area of a Lamborghini driving thru flood water up to the windshield. Idiot.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Another rainy day here in San Diego, with a high of 57.

Bill, that was a pretty neat video. That was me on the way to a doctors appointment yesterday. Okay, okay, I was actually in a little Chevy Aveo, but things were just as wet.

Here's the clip that Bill was referring to: http://www.10news.com/news/national/watch-200k-lamborghini-drives-through-flooded-san-diego-street

Pretty crazy, huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

I had lunch with WWBob. He's on the way home. Apparently he's going to have an easy trip of it as there has been no snow in several days. He has to drive over Snoqualmie Pass to get home. That can get totally buried in snow. I once had to sit there for 2 hours waiting for the Hwy Dept to blast snow for avalanche precautions.

Let just take a moment and tell you that WWBob is quite a character with lots of stories. A very amusing fellow to get to know. He was talking about some electrical stuff I had no idea about. It's to bad you can't bottle his knowledge and save it.

It's really warming up here and there's no snow on the horizon. I want snow, lots of snow!!!


----------



## iambob

I've been a member of the local camera club for a number of years. Upon arrival to my first meeting, I met many of the members.. Out of twelve members in attendance, five were named bob. At about my third meeting, I raised my hand and when acknowledged by the president, Said, I would like to make a motion that we chage our name from Yhe lensmen camera club…. To BOBS" camera club…... the motion failed but everyone had a good laugh. Thanks to everyone welcomming me to the organization..RJM


----------



## dawsonbob

Oops! Double posted by ax-ee-dent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it to Pittsburgh, picked up a camper and drove back to Columbus OH for the night.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 35 this morning here in Northern Michigan. The sky's look pretty much clear but the rain is moving in for this afternoon. The temp is move up just a tad to 37. The weekend looks warm but then the bottom is gonna fall out next week to the teens, just like Rick said.

Speaking of *Rick*, congrats on you site. It's easy to build a site like this when you have the great people that you have writing in this thing. I hope it last a long time. I've never met anyone face to face on here, but y'all seem like family and I've known you for years.

I can't stick around today cause my neighbor just came by to ask my help in tearing a house down. It was made in the late 1800's and has some awesome wood in it. So, tally hoe?!

Stay safe my friends, and I'll talk to you later.

Catch U later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

59 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. So far for the month we've had 3.41 inches of rain. 3.41 inches in 7 days? That's a lot for San Diego.

Bill, that's a nice looking camper. You should have a lot of fun in that thing.

Have to get ready for a doctors appointment. This will make four this week. Yesterday they gave me a date for my heart valve procedure: 19 January. Finally. It's been a year since they first decided to do this procedure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee drinking folks,

It was 50 when I arose for java, and was foggy and clabbered over pretty good….It's still 50, but the clabber is about gone, along with the fog….The high will be 58, so the weather channel says…It just might make it today..But tomorrow will be a different day, as a cool front will move in, drop the temp a lot, and the lows will be in the teens for a couple of days…..Typical type of weather for winter….warm, cool, and finally cold w/ changing weather patterns…..Rain / snow showers are forecast….About an inch is what they said….

Bill…Glad to hear you made it to pick up the new camper…It's a beauty….Just be safe coming home today, and watch that interstae traffic…You know it can get mean, with all the truckers on the road…Let us know when you make it home…..Expiring minds want to know….

BurleyBob….It's good that you and Bob (WW) got together to have lunch..It's always good when two people can meet for the first time like Don said, face to face….Sounds like ya'll had a good outing…

Don…..Sure hope your son is doing better after his stint in the hospital….is he still there? What did they find out about his colitis? Hope all turns out good for him…I appreciate the nice comment about our thread… It's been a fun ride, and like you said, we have a bunch of good folks on here that make it fun….Seems like everyone kind of enjoys it, or they wouldn't keep coming back for more…!!!

dawsonBob….Stay out of them doctors' offices….They'll take your $$$ in a heartbeat…Seriously….Good luck on the new heart valve….We know you've been waiting a long time for it, and it's about time they set a date….Hopefully, you'll feel much better and stronger afterwards…..

Took a short break fro this writing…My neighbor just dropped by to visit a minute and have coffee before heading back to Illinois…..Now I'm waiting on a delivery from Lowes to get a new frig put in…So….I'm out of here for now….Later….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, made it home about 2pm. Drive started out a bit co,d and rainy with the threat of freezing rain, but that never came to be. Trailer pulled great. Getting it down my driveway was tricky. I have a long narrow driveway with a turn and I have to back all the way down. Some small trees had to be sacrificed. This spring or even winter I will be doing some grading to make the turn easier. This spring I will be pouring a big concrete pad for camper to live on and putting up a carport for it to live under.

Thanks, DBob. Cindy and the boys really liked it. It's very nice inside. We put most of the camper stuff back in it tonight before the rain and snow come tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I made it back to Water World last night. Roads were bare all the way back with a few sprinkles and a little fog going over Umtanum / Manastash Ridges between Yakima and Ellensburg for about 20 miles. Visibility was about 150 to 200 yards. I followed tail lights just barely visible all the way across. When some one came up behind, I slowed down and let them get a couple hundred yards ahead. Tried to stay in the hammer lane as much as possible except for letting the speeders pass so I didn't hit a semi with dim tail lights;-( When the fog cleared there was a cluster of about 30 tailgaters surrounding 4 or 5 semis about 1/4 mile ahead of me. They were lucky, no bent tin or broken plastic last night ;-) Not their fault though, they were set up for 40 car pile up. ;-(

It was overcast about 40 today in WW. I was colder today at 40 than I was in the Treasure Valley at 20 ;-) Must be the humidity in the air.

Had a good time with BBob. Had a tough time keeping up with him in story telling. He may be a national champion! Don't let anyone tell you there aren't any free lunches. It was BBob's turn and he found one. I'm really glad those that say there are no free lunches are wrong!

Glad to see you got your 5er home safe and sound, Bill.

Don, hope you son gets home quick. I think the hardest thing I ever went through in my life was seeing our daughter in ICU on life support!

Dbob, Glad to hear they have you on the schedule, best wishes for a speedy recovery.

iambob, we'll make room for another Bob. I worked for a company with about 10 electricians years ago. 1 Russ, 2 Toms and everyone else was a Bob. We all got nicknamed ;-)

Rick, Congrats on your thread's birthday ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a balmy 37 out this morning with a heavy cloud cover. Forecast is 39 and SNOW. Yes, snow is in the forecast. We are currently under a winter storm warning and should get about 6 - 8 inches of snow and blowing winds. I can't wait for spring.

I should let everyone know that our kid is back home with his family. They took a biopsy and won't get the results for about a week. He has to take two different kinds of antibiotics. He claims he's better but, kids lie to keep their parents from worrying. I'll keep you informed.

Went down yesterday with my neighbor to help him tear down this old house in the neighborhood. We got a lot done, but there's miles to go yet. The 2×4's used are the real McCoy. They measure 2" by 4" and are made of poplar, and there are 12" wide pine wall boards. The rafters are made of cedar posts. The walls are covered with lathe and plaster with another covering of 1/4" sheets of plywood. It's gonna be a job to get this thing tore down but, I think it will be worth it. I'm sore as a dog today. I feel like the first training day of high school football. Remember those days? The first week was always a killer.

*FF Bill*, Glad you made it home safe. It had to be a great ride though with your dad riding shotgun.

*WW Bob*, you as well, glad you made it home safe. That fog in the mountains is not fun.

To all the rest of you's, have a nice day and stay safe my friends. I'm heading out to the shop since I didn't get my fix yesterday.

Catch U later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you morning stiffs,

Currently at 9:43, it is 39 with light rain, possibly turning to snow sometimes this morning or later….The forecast is calling for temps to continue to fall during the day and evening, and the low will be 16….Buurr…that's frosty….The heat finally kicked on set at 70, so it's by all means getting colder as the day progresses…..

Bill…..Glad to hear you made it home unscathed, and no problems hauling the new rig…Does the new camper have a "slide-out" ...? From your pics you posted, it looks to be about 32-34 feet…..Did you buy it sight unseen, or go take a look at it first..? It will be great on them camping trips ya'll like to take….Ah…it's good to be young to be able to do that…I do remember those days….Sounds like a new driveway and parking area is in the works, and a new home for the new toy…..

Bob (WW).....Glad you too made it home in good shape, and didn't run into any bad weather on the road….You lucked out, bud….Up in your neck of the woods it can get nasty, so glad you made it unscathed…Hope you had a good visit with your mom, and got to have lunch with BurleyBob…I can just hear you two swapping tales of woe, and telling lies….lol…And there's always a free lunch if you look in the right place…Thanks on the one year thread comment….It got here before we knew it…..Let's go for two….!!!!!

dawsonBob….Hang in there, bud…It won't be long now till that new valve will be working like a charm….I think ya'll must of set a record with all the rainfall you had so far….Is it over for now, or more on the way…?

ianBob…..Like was said…there's always room for one more Bob….I'm gonna have to start giving out nicknames to you guys…..

That's about all I have for now….You guys keep an eye peeled on the weather, and keep your heads down…


----------



## firefighterontheside

WWBob, I hate driving in fog. It worries me more than driving in snow. Glad you drove out safely.

Don, that house tearing down sounds like a lot of work. Hope it's worth it. Take it easy though, you have to be able to use the wood when you're done. Poplar 2×4's eh…..interesting. In the old days they used what was available didn't they. You hear stories of houses being built with walnut.

Rick, it's snowing here already. Hamster sized flakes as we like to say. Not likely to be sticking anywhere for many hours though. Still in the mid 30's. Camper is 36' long and has 3 slides. One slide is a little ward slide(wardrobe)as they call it, one is a big one for the couch and table and the third is for the queen bed. Yes, it should be wonderful for our Branson trips with its bigger AC and more room. It even came with two nice tvs and a built in DVD player.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

It hasn't started snowing here…yet….I'm waiting on it to hit anytime (if it actually happens), but it's getting colder by the hour now…Still raining some, but has let up a little…That's prolly when it will turn to snow…So you're ahead of me on the snow….Not that I mind, as these hills and hollors can get quite nasty with that stuff here..

That's a sweet camper with all the bells and whistles made in it…Dang….3 slides, and 36"..I missed that by a couple of feet.. It's always hard to tell in pictures how big or long something is…Lots of room in that puppy…That will make life more easier when you camp, especially up in Branson in the summer, when it gets sooo dang hot..And with all the ammenties….2 tvs, and DVD player….You're loaded for bear, and fun, too….!!!

Oh yea….almost forgot…Lowes delivered and set up our new frig yesterday morning…Talk about bells and whistles…This thing is niffty….Double doors with plenty of room inside, a bottom pullout freezer w/ top and bottom storage, and pullout compartment for meats, veggies, etc., a water filter that's right in front for easy access, and 2 ice makers…..top and bottom…We'll never use that much ice…27.5 cubic feet….It's called Black Chrome, but looks like gunmetal gray to me…Moved our old frig to the garage for more storage when needed (like at holidays when we have extra grub)...This one makes cubed and crushed ice, water spiggit, and a digital panel on the door for everything….This thing is sweet, and maybe too modern for me to operate…lol…I'm still old school, where I like simple things…But what can I say…This old dog might learn a new trick ,if I can get my wife to show me how it works….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

61 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Rick, not a record by any means, and there's more on the ways (it's an El Niño year). Thanks for the well wishes on my upcoming valve job.

Bob and Bill, I'm glad you both made it to your respective homes safely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today with a little sunny peeking through once in a while. It started out below freezing with ice all over the vehicles. Felt warmer than 40 yesterday ;-) I got up in the 40s.

I went to help my grandson on his house. Didn't get much done but make the plan and get materials. I didn't know the Blue Box had 12 foot sheetrock. Saved us a lot of waste ;-)

It reminded me of a motel dining room remodel job back in the 70s. The sheetrocker worked by himself on graveyard shift. They kept the place open while we remodeled it. People dining with no ceiling above! I couldn't believe they were allowed to do that. One time a piece of insulation fell on a diner and the manager grabbed it, dusted him off and got a new plate of food for him.

The sheetrocker was doing the ceiling about 14 feet up on a scaffold with 5/8" 12 foot sheets by himself! I would not believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes and I would not blame you if you don't believe it!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 23 out this morning with lots of snow on the ground. It stayed wet yesterday until late last night and then it came. Like Bill says, "the flakes was as big as hamsters". Woke up this morning to 6" of new snow on the ground and they're predicting another 3 by the time it stops. Yeesh! And the snow is blowing all over the place.

I worked in the shop most of the day yesterday as I didn't have the "muscle" to go work on that house tear down. *FF Bill,* you're right though, back in the day people used whatever they could get their hands on to make stuff, houses, furniture, Etc. I've never heard of house made of Walnut though. Should be a tough house though and hard to pull nails out of those boards. I can't wait to get one of those Poplar boards to plane it down to see what it really looks like. 100 year old boards and straight too, wow!

Well now that* Rick* has a new Frig, it may be time for him to have a house warming party. We need to break that thing in.

It just dawned on me, we haven't heard anything out of *Burly Bob* lately. I wonder if he fell in while he was ice fishing.

Well, I need to go out and shovel some snow. I'm not liking this at all. And since I didn't hit the lottery last night, I guess I won't be heading south any time soon so, I gotta grin and bear it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, good morning. Our snow ended early yesterday and we got no accumulation. It was supposed to snow til midnight. Instead it stopped at 2 pm. Can I have your snow Don?
I think it's about 10 out there and should make it all the way to 20.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you guys,

It's 16 now, but feels like 6 (chill factor), and a steady wind at 12 mph…So that makes it feel even colder than it is.The high today will be 33…maybe..It's about half clabbered out, with peeks of sun now and then….About 30 minutes ago it started trying to snow, but just can't make it…It was kinda neat to watch as I sat in the sunroom sucking down my java and watching the animals skamper about trying to find grub, or trying to stay warm….The squirrels were jogging from one tree to another…..As the flakes fell, the sun would shine on them, and they looked like little pieces of silver falling…

dawsonBob…..Keep an eye on that rainfall, and head for higher ground if it gets bad…..According to the news, you have more on the way…..Be careful out there..

Don…..Mercy!! 6" of snow, and more on the way??..If that was here, I'd be stuck inside, or maybe trying to get to my shop….Sure couldn't go anywhere….Would need a stockpile of grocries for awhile, as we couldn't get up the hills and hollors (been there….done that)...Got plenty of good dry firewood though, so we'd make it….Don, be careful out there shoveling snow, and don't hurt yourself, and don't fall…..Don't need something broken….And I posted the wrong size on our new frig….It's 25.5 cubic feet instead of 27.5…Fat fingers…..

Bill…...Sounds like they missed our weather all the way around for both of us….You can't count on them people to get it right….Most of them couldn't hit the ground with their hat…..I always give them 50/ 50…

That's about all I have for now…You guys stay hunkered down, keep warm, and take no unnecessary chances.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morn All. Kinda been under the weather. Bill that's a monster RV. It's got to be much roomier that the 26' I lived in with no slide outs. Sure wish we'd get some more snow. The snow pack it slowly receding. We kinda took a brief break from ice fishing. There's idiots out there chumming with corn! The trout will swallow it but they can't digest it, plugs them up and they die. What a waste. I'm headed to the garage and do some cleaning up. No new projects till I get all the half finished ones done. Nothing big either till I get back from Germany in April.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

62 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. Taking it easy and watching NFL playoffs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW. Sunny, should hit near 50 ;-)


----------



## TeachRoom51

Hello,
Here in Elk Grove, CA (just south of Sacramento) it's 55 degrees, and partly cloudy. We are likely at the high for the day, although we might get another degree or two since it's only 12:45 pm.

The temp in my shop is too cold to be out there right now, so I'll stay here in my office and watch the NFL playoffs.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I went out to the garage and turned on the heaters. I came back in grabbed a cup of coffee read the news and headed out there. Only had one outlet working and half the lights. The real kicker was the light on the freezer was out. I tried everything and ended up call my electrician friend. He came over and found out that I had fried one of the circuit breakers inside the house. I've got 60 amp service from the house to the garage. It took him about 20 minutes and the power is back on. My friend was sick and it was a Sunday. I'm wondering was the bill will be. I figured since it was 9 degrees last night and might get to 17 tonight he could have waited till Monday. Couldn't believe he came over.

I did get my garage sort of cleaned up. What a relief! I can almost find everything.

So Chad, welcome to the gang. I got to tell you 55 sounds pretty warm to me. I'm headed out to go goose hunting tomorrow morning. I've got a foam pad I lay on covered in white sheets. It's suppose to warm up to 28 tomorrow. Report to follow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Chad, but yeah, 55 is warm. I'm happy when I heat my shop up to 55. I can get it warmer, but all that means is that I can take off more layers.

Good luck with the geese Bob. Are these Canada geese or snow geese?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Bill, these are honkers. I've only seen one snow tagging along with some honkers. It looked a little out of place.

I've come to the decision. My next project besides some finishing is to do some maintenance to my tools. My chisels really need some TLC as do a couple of plane irons. I got to take of them before I start anything else.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you frozen and non-frozen gents,

This will be brief this morning, as I have to take my Suburban in for service….It has a bad oil leak coming from either the oil filter, 4 wheel drive up front, or the transmission…Won't know anything till I get it to the Chevy dealer…Hopefully they can find the problem, get it fixed, or I may have to leave it there….Don't know yet….

It is 18, partly clabbered skies, no wind, and the high will be 45 (?)...There was serious frost on the lillies this morning, and my sunroom was like an ice cycle till it warmed up…Had to stay in the house to have my java.

That's all the time I have for now, as I have to leave, so I'll check back later….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It's a partly cloudy 65 degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, good luck with the truck. Some leaks are hard to track down.

BBob, good luck with the honker hunting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bob,

I just got back from town at the Chevy dealer, and they could not any major leaks..The mechanic found a little oil around the pan bolt (the one where you take it out to drain the oil), but nothing else around the front wheel drive, tranny, or oil pan….It is strange…So….while I was there, I had the oil changed, and the tires rotated…..I'll just keep an eye peeled for future leaks….Good thing it's still under warrenty…..Any way, that's my auto report..lol.

It has warmed up from 18 to 46, so I guess they got it right today….But when you think about it, 46 ain't warm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's cold today. It was 6 this morning and overnight it was well below 0. I don't even want to talk about the wind chill. It's horribly cold this afternoon at 15 with "clabberde" sky's. It may look pretty up here in Northern Michigan but it will fool ya.

I just wanted to drop in for a quick one. I couldn't talk this morning cause we had to take the car into the dealership for an oil change. Funny *Rick*, I didn't see you there. We came home this afternoon and I retired to the shop for a little while although it was just a quick visit and I'm back in. We gotta go down state tomorrow so I won't see you guys in the morning.

Oh yea, I plumb forgot. Welcome *Chad* to our corner of the world.

And, *Burly Bob*, I'm glad you didn't fall in and I'm glad you are feeling better.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all, I'm thinking goose hunting is pretty much done for the year. Must have had between 500-700 fly by and just couldn't get them to commit. These birds have been shot at since Sept. They're still flying cuz they got educated. Here's probably the better reason. My back is killing me. I laid out there for 3 hours. It played hell with my lower back. I came home spent another 2 hours in bed on a heating pad. Damn, it sure sucks getting old don't it?

It was 25 when we started and warmed up to 27 but the wind kicked up pretty good. Looking forward to a little snow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Damp and gray in WW today, about 50. Dropping to 40 tonight.

Could be worse BBob, you could have stressed your back working for a living ;-( Doing it while having fun isn't quite as bad ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you glue sniffers,

It is 39 at the present moment, with bright sunny skies, no clabber, and a good breeze at 10-12 mph. The high will be 44 today, and will be pretty nice for the next few days…..Then rain is gonna move in here about Friday…The highs and lows look pretty good for the rest of the week. The long range forecast is for rain/ snow showers to come in, and drop the temps somewhat….But overall, it don't look bad….I need to move a little more firewood in, so that'll prolly be the highlight of this week….

Don….You better stay snuggled up with the nasty weather you're having up North…it ain't looking too good in your neck of the woods for up coming weather…Sounds like you're buried up in snow, and more coming….Nope….I didn't see you at the dealer either…I looked for you, but missed you….I must have been getting a cup of free joe, or in the crapper…!!!

BurleyBob…Too bad about not getting to nail a few honkers. It's a little frustrating to go out and not bag anything or catch anything…I've had my share of "no bites" plenty of times on lakes….What was always tough was to pay an entrance fee to fish money bass tournaments, only to catch some fish, or none, but not draw a check…But just like hunting, it sure is fun to be out in nature…..So I quit doing the tournament circuit, and just do it for fun now….Every now and then I'll fish a tournament if it's local….Like you I have very bad back trouble, so that limits us to some activities anymore….

Bob (WW)...Like mine, your weather don't sound too shabby…Anytime you hurt or stress your back, either working or for recreation, it ain't fun….One way or another, you got to pay the piper…!!! Drugs…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

66 and sunny here in San Diego today. It doesn't look like any rain til next Wednesday.

BBob, did you ever think about putting an air mattress under your sheet when you're huntin' honkers? Might save your back.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well a few more hours with a heating pad and good nights sleep. I'm feeling pretty chipper. You guys are right about all those things.

DBob, I've got one of those camo layout blinds still in a box. I'm definitely going to break it out next year. I need to find a snow cover for it, solid white. They don't make one for mine any more. The idea for making own is out there, but I'd rather just buy one.

Looks like we might get some snow finally. NOAA is saying 1-3 inches tonight. Sure wish it was more. We need to build the snow pack significantly.

Well, I'm headed to the garage to accomplish something. Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. It started out around 35 this morning, but it's getting colder all day. Sunny skies though. Did some siding work on the shop closet and then working on a recipe box with drawers to donate to local firefighters association. They're giving it to a family that made a big donation even though their house burned down recently.

BBob, I've been watching the honkers fly over in the thousands, but they don't seem to land anywhere around here.

I need to change my oil already. Two road trips within two weeks can add up the miles quickly.

Ok, me and the dog are headed back to the shop. Catch ya later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh hum day in WW, gray and dull, not really wet, but not quite dry, just damp @ 50.

Glad that was a quick fix BBob.


----------



## darinS

Did a little cutting and jointing sunday, until it got to cold to be in the shop. Hoping to get back into it this weekend to finish my project.

39 for a high today, and 29 for a high this weekend. Oh the things we do for…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 13 last night in the rust belt and worked up to a balmy 27 and back down to 22 now. Tomorrows high is 16, overnight we should see 10. We've got about 3 inches on the ground right now. . . . . . and that's just the salt! About 4 inches of snow on the ground with another 1-3 expected tonight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Darin, you got to be kidding me! 39 in Montana this time of year! Got to be one for the record book.

Yeti, yours are the temps I was thinking Darin would be struggling thru.

So I've been sending emails all over looking for a snow cover for my lay out blind. I've mentioned in my emails at least 3-4 times the name of the company and the model of the blind. One Lady, Susie-Q at a company responded and asked is it one of their blinds, Brand X. Apparently she didn't read the email. Talk about customer service. I'm thinking I'm going to have to make my own. Guess I'm gonna try my hand at being a seamstress this summer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, It was above freezing at the North Pole the first eek of this year! There's a record for ya ;-)

Good luck at seamstressing! This goose blind discussion reminds me of once in awhile somebody would forget to fill in their 6 foot deep holes in Southern Idaho fields and a tractor would fall in one ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Here's a news flash for you guys, it's snowing again and cold. The temp currently is 11 and with the wind chill factored in, it's 0. It's so cold, you could spit and it would freeze before it hit the ground. Just kidding! It wouldn't freeze that quick but it sure feels like it.

The wife and I took another road trip yesterday to see the foot doctor for my wife. Starting out, the roads weren't so bad, but by the time we got close to our destination, the roads turned to crap. On our way home we drove through numerous blinding snow squalls. It was treacherous driving in some areas. I was glad to be back home.

Congratulations *FF Bill* on making top 3 award. You did a fine job on the box. I think if you changed vocations, you could make a living being a wood worker. Some day we may read an article about you in a wood working magazine and we could say, "we knew him when".

Well boys, I've got some running around to do (I'm gonna get tired from the running). So, you'll have to excuse me for now. Hopefully, I'll get in my shop today. In the meantime, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Where'd the snow go? We were suppose to get 1-3" and only got a light dusting!

I did a little messing around in the shop. I needed to make some shaving for a wine gift box. I had to go thru 4 hand planes to finally fine one sharp enough to give me a decent shaving. I'm definitely tasked with some serious sharpening and honing for the next few days.

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for some snow!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. Maybe someday. I can opt for early retirement at 55, but that 14 years away, maybe woodworking will fill the gap if my wife can pick up the slack. I'll get her on that. She did pay for a camper.

It was a frosty start at about 20°, but it's warming up to 40 with lots of sun. Should get some work done on the shop siding today.

I'm hoping for snow too…...for you and me BBob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

63 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Not much to report on around here. No snow, no rain, not too cold…nice and boring.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Bill! It was still just a regular project when I saw it.

Typical gray drizzle this morning with sun breaks this after noon. about 50 out there. If you don't like WW weather, wait a couple hours and check again ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 15 out this morning with a light cloud cover. Possible snow showers today with a high of 27. Tomorrow will be a red letter day, it's supposed to get into the 30 and rain. Can you believe it, rain in January in Northern Michigan?

Well, yesterday started off pretty fair. After doing some running around, I worked out in the shop all afternoon. I got a lot done and a snoot full of sawdust to boot. I came in late afternoon for dinner and that's when it hit. After my wife and I had our dinner, (homemade tater soup), my wife got sick. She upchucked several time and when I thought she was done, she did some more. I ended up taking her into ER last night. She filled the bucket on the way there too. She had hot and cold sweats, no fever, chills, chest pains, the works. I wasn't sure if she was having a heart attack or not. With women, there are no set symptoms for heart attack, you just can't tell. So I opted for ER to make sure. The doc said she had a touch of viral flu. We came home around Midnight. How bout that, flu, even after getting a flu shot. What a crappy night. She's still in bed sleeping it off. I hope she gets better. I'm staying in the house until she feels better.

Well, I'm off to check on the wife and then who knows. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

I've missed posting the last couple of days because of commitments and chores that had to be taken care of….It was 40 when I arose for java at 7:16, and plenty of sun, but a few whispy clouds that don't amount to much…No wind, and now it's 48 with a high expected to be around 63 today….They've taken the rain out of the forecast for tomorrow, so who knows what'll happen..

I've been feeling kinda poorly the last few days with back and knee trouble….I think it's due to the warm and then cold weather affecting my old stove -up joints…I think the metal freezes up…..!!! Or is it just old age creeping in..?? A combo, I think of all of the above….I may have to have a "hot toddy" tonight…..


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, know what you mean about that flu shot. Couple of years ago I got one and in a month or so came down with it. Sure hope your wife gets feeling better. I'm certain your gonna be a good nurse.

Looking for 34 today and a little snow. There's a big storm front headed our way. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for snow. The snow pack readings for my area are holding at just average.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today, pretty much the same as yesterday.

Off to the hospital for pre-op check ups this afternoon.

Don, hope your wife starts feeling better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was very frosty this morning. Roads were slick for some people who ran off the road. Now though, it's warming up. I bet it's 50 out and sunny. Good weather to work On closet siding. Almost done with two sides, need to cut out for window on third side before I can do any siding there.

Don, that sure sucks to get the flu shot and it not work. Hope she's feeling better soon.

Rick, give those old bones a rest so they will work for you later.

BBob, hope you get that snow. Where do you live? I was talking to my dad about your goose hunting and told him you were in OR. He's always interested in OR since he worked for the forest service there.


----------



## darinS

BBob, I'm in the banana belt in my little part of MT. While 39 is not a bit odd and out of place, (average high for January here is 37), it certainly was no record. Not like the north part of the state where it will be -50, then add in the wind. Yes, I've spent some time there also, that's why I am where I am. Still looking for 23 and snow for the weekend.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill M, I'm about 130 miles west of Boise,Idaho.

Darin, I've driving thru Billings several times when I was moving cars. My Dad's duty station was Great Falls back in '68. I've pretty much driven all over Montana and love the Big Sky. Wish I could afford to move there. I'm thinking about getting out of Oregon in a year or two.

Well I'm headed to the lumber yard for a couple of 1×12" . I got told I have to make a few band saw boxes to take to male relatives in Germany. I just love how my wife makes my life so simple!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today, sunny with scattered clouds, 45 ;-)) The pass was closed all day yesterday. A tanker jack knifed. Seems like we are trapped more and more between the Cascades and the sea. That's OK, I'm not going to MT anyway ;-) My grandpa left there about 1912. The wind blew shelled corn off the top of a wagon load ;-( I'm not going to checked it out, I'll take his word for it ;-)

BBob, I'm betting this set of boxes will not be trees ;-)

DBob, good luck with pre-op and better luck with post-op in a few days!

Sorry to hear your wife got the flu, Don. Probably better than the other options you mentioned! Those flu shots are only 30-50% effective. Just a big guessing game when they make it. My dad wasn't expected to live through the pandemic 1918. Lucky break, he made it to 90 ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

You most certainly have that right WW Bob. Small simple with very little work. I've got 6 in the clamps right now and 2 more to do tomorrow. I was wanting to do a little more fishing. These got in my way.

DBob, good luck with those tests. Hope things all work out well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Bob and Bob. I now have more fresh holes in me than I would like, blood drawn, echo cardiogram, CT scan, etc., but they say I'm a go for Tuesday morning (0500 - ugh!).


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little foggy out this morning. It's 33 this morning with a 100% chance of rain later today here in Northern Michigan. I don't know if the weather really knows what it want's to do yet this winter. Anyway, it's supposed to be 37 for a high today. And, tomorrow it's supposed to get even warmer.

Well, the wife made it through the day yesterday. I used my culinary skills and made her a can of Chicken Noodle soup for lunch. And for dinner, I made her some Crap on the shingle (I'm trying to be nice). It seemed to work for her cause everything stayed down. She slept most of the day yesterday and all night long. She's a little tired this morning. She tried to make breakfast, but I had to take over cause she ran out of energy. But, she looks better today over yesterday. Thanks for the well wishes guys.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope things goes well for your surgery. I'm sure you do as well. Just don't get sick before the surgery (or after for that matter). Take good care of yourself and we all will be thinking of you. Get back on here as soon as you can so we all know how it turned out.

*Rick*, I hope your joints get to feeling better. I think it's a combination of both the steel and age that's causing your issue.

*Burly Bob*, sorry that your fishing got interrupted by the woodworking. LOL Guys around here are putting their shanty's out on the ice already.

*WW Bob*, good thing for you your dad made it through the pandemic or else there'd be no you. Glad he made it and you too.

*FF Bill*, How'd everything turn out with the flood area? I've not heard anything lately on the news about the flood. How much further before your closet is done?

*Darin*, why in the world do they call it the "banana belt"? I had a great uncle that moved to Montana in the early 1900's. He reportedly owned a hardware store in Billings. I got a phone book of the area once to see if I could locate him and was astonished at the amount of Welch's out there.

Well guys, it's time to wrap it up and check on the wife. Hopefully I can get outside today and enjoy the "warmth". Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we have rain here for now. That's supposed to stop and then slowly get colder for the next several days with highs around 20 by Monday. 
Don, I hate rain in the winter, especially on top of snow. Yuk. You were looking for your uncle that moved away 100 years ago?
Flood stuff has subsided as far as we are concerned. Now the people are trying to recover. Most have torn out all the interiors of houses and are trying to figure out what FEMA is going to do for them. Some have abandoned their homes and are waiting to hear what FEMA will do. We have heard that at least one of our mobile home parks will be bulldozed. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood shoppers,

Well….as usual, the weather people missed it again…Rain was supposed to come in late last night, and rain this morning…..It ain't happening…It's a beautiful morning with 50 degrees, plenty of sun, and no wind, and no clouds. It has already reached the high for today….The low will be 27, and the rest of the week looks decent…But we're still due for some nasty stuff coming in with rain, ice, and snow pretty soon….At least my old bones and joints are feeling a little better with this warmer weather…Titanium parts don't do good in the cold…!!!! Luckily right now I don't have anything going in the shop, but that'll change pretty soon, as I have a couple of projects in the works for customers…..

Don…..I hope your wife is on the mend now, and feeling better…I've never had a flu shot, and never will…My mother died from getting one, and she was feeling fine before getting it….To me, flu shots make no sense at all. If you're feeling good, and are not sick, why would you want to get a shot that puts the flu bug in you, and makes you feel like crap, and makes you feel like you got the flu…? IF I get the slu, or flu symptons, I go get some antibiotics or a Z pack, and get over it….But that's just me….I haven't been sick in years, so I'm lucky, I guess….But I try to stay away from people that are, so it's best to be safe than get sick….

Bill…..How's the new siding coming along.? Did you get it put on ? Sounds like the new closet extention is coming right along….Did you get the new window in? Expiring minds need to know….Watch your weather…

BurleyBob….Some more new bandsaw boxes, huh? Don't wives make life simple for us? Won't be much longer now till you're headed overseas….Have you been practicing up on your German?

Bob (WW)....Sounds like you have pretty decent weather up in your neck of the woods….Keep an eye peeled…It could change quickly this time of year…..

dawsonBob….It sounds like they got you all primed and ready for your new valve job….Nothing like being poked and pulled on and prodded at to get ready for an operation….While you're in there, have them check your oil and change the filter…Put in new roller bearings along with that new valve, but don't let touch that rod and two bearings …Tell them it's working just fine, but they might want to grease your front end….lol…Just remember, we're pulling for ya, and will be thinking of you as you got under the blade…..Good luck, bud….

Well guys, it looks like we might get that rain afterall, as it's changing around here some….Getting clabbered up now, so we'll see…..Later, yall…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don and Rick, I got about 90% of the siding on my closet and the window in. It sure is nice to have some light coming in there as I haven't installed any electric yet. Want to get the outside buttoned up while the weather has been decent. That seems to be changing this week though. With the viny siding on there, it's the nicest part of my whole garage, shop, closet combo. Then I need to get the closet organized and shelves built to make full use of it. The ceiling in there is very high.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Sounds like you're whipping right along on the new project….Won't be long now till you're ready to put it to good use….Yep, you're right…the weather is gonna change on us come next week….It's sounding nasty….Glad to hear the weather has finally settled down up in your neck of the woods….Keep an eye peeled this coming week…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey a little good news this morning, 2" of fresh snow. I know you guys think I'm a couple of bottles short a 6 pack, but we've been in drought conditions for several years. It's the main reason we had such a terrible fire season. The worst on record!

DonW, You sound like a master chef to me. SOS was a staple meal in our house as a kid and that can opener can be tricky. You keep tending the Mrs. like that and your gonna get a new job!!

Rick I feel you pain with the joints! Arthritis in the should and 2 metal knees. If I had known I was gonna live this long I'd have taken better care of myself!

Bill sounds like you within sight of the end on that project. Post a couple of photos for us.

Well I'm headed to the garage and get some work done. Ya'll be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I meant to take some pictures the other day as I was thinking, "this is looking pretty good".
Bob, I don't think you're crazy at all. I love snow. I want feet of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright overcast in WW, about 40. They are calling for just short of 50 and less this 1/2 inch of rain for the foreseeable future. Typical winter drizzle ;-( Trying to keep a smiley face on!

Don, Glad the wife is getting better. If I have to cook here, I make her eat her greens ;-) Last night was BBQ steak and spinach salad.

On the lucky to be here note, when you think of all the things all of our ancestors had to survive, the odds of us being here is somewhere between zero and none! That is why people win Powerball against all odds. It has better odds than being born ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

Boy, I couldn't get to sleep last night, then I really conked out. Didn't get up til 11am.

Thanks for the good wishes, guys. I need them at this point.

61 and overcast here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers this evening.


----------



## Cricket

What a gorgeous day it is!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and cloudless, but a little colder today. The temp is 19 with the highs reaching 26 today. They are calling for a slight chance of snow showers today, possibly lake effect snow.

Well, the wife is a little better today. But, she runs out of energy quickly. She's able to play on her tablet and not sleep so that's good. So, I'm gonna get a chance to go out to the shop today finally after spending the last 4 days in the house taking care of her. I was gonna go down to the house we're tearing down, but I think it's a little too far from her.

I'm glad ur getting some snow *Burly Bob*, I wish I could truck some of mine up to you. And *FF Bill*, you can have some too. I've got enough to go around. I've got it piled up everywhere.

I just noticed something. Why do people visit us and not return? Do we have bad breath or something? I really think this group is a great bunch of people. I feel bad for those that don't stay and chat a while. I guess it's their loss.

Well guys, I'm heading out to the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's about 30 out there now and going up to 35 with lots of sun. They say a chance for a little snow tonight and then our coldest weather of the year for the next few days. It'll be nice to work outside without getting muddy. I like to work on the frozen ground.

Just answered the phone. Guy wanted to know where "the dumpster" was where he could get rid of all his flood debris at our station. I sure feel for these people, but how in the world would it be possible for every person to bring their debris to the fire station. Some debris piles are the size of small houses. He said the Red Cross told him about it. Come on Red Cross, spreading these rumors. He wasn't happy with me.

Don, glad the wife is getting better, if slowly. Have fun in the shop.

Don, most don't realize what we have going on here. They see the title, drop a report of their weather and never think twice of coming back. We get it in the stumpy nubs thread often. They'll post, "I love you stumpy nubs, you have a great show". They don't realize that stumpy only comes along once every few months. It is their loss though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's 64 and overcast here in San Diego today.

Nothing going on around here today, except football playoff games this afternoon.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like I get to shovel some more snow today. Maybe an inch.

DonW, I'd sure love to see that snow of yours sitting up on top of the Elkhorns.

Cricket, I picked up a car from USAF Major in your neck of the woods. Turns out he'd won a gold medal in the world cup shooting trap and was training for the Olympics. Can you imagine going to work, yelling pull, shooting someone else's ammo and getting paid to do it. What a cherry job!

Also Cricket, I got my LJ T Shirt the other day. It's a lot nicer than I was expecting. It's heavier and a much Brighter Green. Makes my eyes dance!

Well gang out the garage to finish a few projects and shovel the snow.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon ladies and gents,

It was 28 early this morning, with lots of cloud cover, and no wind to speak of…That was a good thing, as I had to ride the tractor, mulch a gazillion leaves, rake, and then burn them…Glad for no wind today….As I did the chores, it warmed up somewhat, and by the time I came in for dinner, it warmed up to 38, which will be the high for today….A low of 21 for in the morning….Looks pretty nice for the next few days…..Cold, but not bad…..Then after dinner I moved some more wood into the sunroom, and cleaned out the fireplace and put more kindling in the box….I'm ready for whatever comes along….A quick story:

A couple of days ago, one of the guys I fish with quite often called and asked if me and the wife could come for supper on Friday (last night)....We had no plans, so I said sure thing….Be here around 6:00…Ok….So last night we got there, and there were about 6-7 other cars there….So after shakin' and howdyin' we had a delicious steak dinner w/ all the fixins….We were having coffee and pie, and I noticed a beautiful hand-made quilt, and commented on how nice it was….Everyone got up, and my friends wife said "That is your quilt"....What? I was really surprized….You see, my bud's wife is a quilter, and she belongs to a quilting club and a quilters guild, along with the other ladies that were there….They were/ are making quilts for combat injured and retired vets around the area, and they presented it to me, and said it was made especially for you by the guild….Man was I shocked….It is a beautiful quilt with the American flag, an eagle, a Texas flag (my home state) Uncle Sam, and a couple of different U.S. flags, and a banner to honor our vets…..All the ladies there (about 7) all pitched in to make this and other quilts for vets….I was totally surprised and honored to receive it…That is one of the nicest gifts I've ever received, and the nicest thing those ladies can do for our vets…..I just wanted to pass that along to you guys and gals, and say I'm proud I got to serve my country…..I'm proud to be an American..!!!!!

I won't bother to chat and catch up today, so I'll catch up tomorrow, if I get all my chores done….See ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great story….....well deserved Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill,

I appreciate it a bunch…..I thought it was a very good jesture that they are doing this for the vets…..

Now I think I'll go take a nap…..!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Totally agree!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It is darn cold this morning. It's 10 out this morning and it's getting to a high of 16 today. They are calling for more snow today. Did I mention it's cold? Brrrrrrr. I have my feet in front of a heater while I'm on this "puter".

That was a nice story *Rick*, but we need a picture of the quilt. I can just see you cuddled up under that thing with the missus. That was pretty nice of those ladies.

*FF Bill*, You guys should take advantage of that debris and get a big gondola for the peeps. Think of the publicity for your department. It would be an investment for your next millage request. Anyway, just a thought. Oh yea, if you want to stand on some cold ground, come on up, we've got plenty.

*Dawson Bob* should be getting close to his surgery. I hope all goes well for him.

Well guys, I'm gonna get off here for a while and see if I can warm up the shop enough to play today. And yes, the wife is doing much better today. She made me breakfast this morning. She still runs out of energy quick, but she's hanging in there. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

I slept in late as I had trouble getting to sleep last night. I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday from doing chores, and that sucker hurt all day and night…So I'm a little sluggish today, and slow to get around….It was 21 eariler, and has warmed up to 33 now (I know that's warm for you Yanks)....The high will be 38, and no wind, plenty of sun, and looks nice out, except for the cold….The low is forecast to be 12 in the morning…They have rain/ freezing rain and snow forecast for the rest of the week….We'll see what happens…..Snow on Thrusday..

Don…..Your weather sucks….I couldn't live up there….Yall really catch it in the winter…We have the nasty stuff here, too, but not like you do, and not as long….I couldn't be frozen in all winter…I like a little of this, and a little of that, but not for long…..And yes, it was very nice of the ladies to give me the quilt….I'll get a couple of pics and post them on our thread for you guys to see…..I told my wife that it's too small for both of us, so she don't get to use it…!!!!!

That's about I have for now, as not much going on around here, and no news to pass along…..Later, ya'll…


----------



## BurlyBob

Mornin' friends, we got maybe half an inch of snow last night. NOAA says we might get an inch today and a little more on the way.

DonW and DBob, you guys need to take it easy for a day or three.

Don that is cold weather. We had it a few weeks back. I'm enjoying these warmer temps now. It might get to 34 today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and overcast here in San Diego today.

Don, my procedure is on Tuesday morning. I doubt that you guys will hear from me that day. Hopefully, I'll be back by Wednesday or Thursday.

BBob, that's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon all. It was cold this morning. Not sure but I guess around 15. It snowed from about 0830-1130 and we got about 1/2" before the sun came out. Supposed to get down to 4° tomorrow morn. Then maybe some more snow Tuesday into Wednesday.

It's a good thought, Don, but there's enough debris to fill a stadium. Nothing that we can hope to help people with. We have been very proactive with keeping ourselves informed and passing info on to the people about what assistance will be available from the county or FEMA.

I'm gonna finish my lunch and go back out in the cold. I love it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another gray damp day in WW about 50 again. Seahawks blew it and are out. They never should have let NC have 31 points in the first half. They have been winning with big 2nd halves and 4th quarters. I think the show offs thought they could do the biggest comeback in NFL history ;-))

Helped my grandson on his house yesterday. He lives about 50 miles north in Everett. We were forced to use a handsaw to cut 2×4s. Drove all the way up there with a concrete blade in my skill saw ;-) Good thing we didn't need too many cut ;-)) Good thing I gave him a couple when I was cleaning out extra tools.

I would love a 72 degree winter if it didn't come with a 110 degree summer ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, your beginning to sound like any rancher I worked for as a kid! There's to much rain, not enough rain, prices for grain not high enough and to much grain. Not enough grain for the prices as high as they are. not enough beef for the prices or to many cattle for the prices as low as they are I grew up in wheat ranching country and only heard of one guy making good only one year in his life. that was the year he got a 100% insurance pay out for 100% hail damage.

So WWBOb in your case it's either to hot or to cold. Good thing we're both retired. Let's sit back and have a cold 1 or 3!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There is a lot too hot and too cold being reported here ;-) No, I never say it is too hot or too cold in WW, just too gray ;-(

BTW, when I left the farm, it got worse than that, I was a contractor. Never made a penny on any job I ever got! ;-(


----------



## Redoak49

I will report TOO COLD this morning in NW Indiana…..minus 4 this morning with light wind. Time to stay in where it is warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

95 and cloudy here in San Diego today. Not too cold, not too hot, but tolerable. Just right is about 75 and sunny.

I was stationed in Hawaii for a little while, and the locals used to say it rained everyday at 4 o'clock. It would be nice if it did that here - rain for half an hour at four o'clock, then stop. I guess you just can't have everything, but it doesn't stop us from wishing, does it?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

It was 12 when I arose for java, with plenty of sun, no wind, and a little fog. The birds were a little slow to come to the feeders this morning, as they had to warm up too….But they are eating plenty, as they know when something is about to change in the weather….And we do have some kind of weather headed our way…just don't know at this point what it will be…..The high will be 30, with a low of 18 again in the morning…It's winter…..

I won't be posting my report in the morning as I'm headed to Springfield with one of my fishing partners, who is also a woodworker (same guy that his wife gave me the quilt)....We're taking his flat bed utility trailer and gonna pick up some Cherry, Oak, Maple, and Walnut rough stuff….Then on to Grizzly Imports (I'm gonna look at their 8" jointers and maybe get one (?)..)....Then on to Bass Pro Shop to shop for baits and stuff….Then back home before this weather changes….

Mercy!! You guys up North are really catching it with them blizzard-like conditions, and subzero temps…You guys hunker down, stay warm, and stay home….

dawsonBob….Good luck on the new heart valve surgery tomorrow…We'll be thinking about you….Don'r you just love having to be there at 5:00 a.m.? I always hated that….Way too early, no coffee, and then lay around and wait….Just like the military…..Hurry up and wait..!! Wow!! 95..? That's down right hot for the rest of us..

Bill…..If you got to work on your new closet and siding, you should just about be done with it…..?

Ok…That's all I have for now….I'm still gonna take a pics of the quilt, if I ever get around to it…..Later, ya'll..


----------



## dawsonbob

Correction! Correction! Correction!

My first post said 95 degrees, but I meant 65. See, the 9 key is just above the 6 key and, well…

Thanks, Rick. I might mention that I won't be posting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok, ok…An honest mistake in typing error….But on my keyboard, the 9 is three spaces away from the 6…that's left to right….lol…And I think you did mention you won't be posting tomorrow…But I knew that already….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

My keyboard is like yours, with the numbers across the top, but it also has a numerical keypad to the right. That one is arranged like a calculator.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 4 out the door. Yikes. Partly cloudy now and 19. Snow tomorrow night. Maybe 2-4 inches. Maybe snow, maybe sleet.

DBob, i knew you said it was like your summer now, but i thought 95 sounded too hot.

Just went to ikea. Wow.

Rick, sounds like a fun trip. You mentioned this trip months ago i think.

I pulled the wire for my closet power yesterday. Just picked up boxes and receptacles to finish the job. May get out there this afternoon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice filtered sunny day in WW. Not a gray day. Hooray! It is 50 and going to be a bit above 50 eventually.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob…..I got ya…..I never use the keypad on the right….I never think about it, cause I can't type anyway, so I just "peck" at the numbers and letters….I should have paid more attention in my typing class, but I didn't like our typing teacher…He was a queer….I caught him in the boys bathroom with another boy doing…well..you guessed it….So basically I just scrape by…...

Bill…..I have / did mention this trip a couple of times, but the guy kept putting them off cause of the weather, shoulder surgery, knee being scoped, more shoulder trouble, etc…..We're finally going tomorrow, cause he has to have a knee replacement in February, and wants to get the wood climatized to his shop…(?)....So, it's finally gonna happen…I think…He may pull up lame before tomorrow gets here…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So I met my new hunting & fishing buddy, his wife and granddaughter at a pond about 20 miles from home. I took my wife as well. Well we ended up catching a full limit of really nice looking rainbows, 5 a piece. My buddy and his crew had 14. He offered to leave some at my house when he got back to town. There's a plastic bag on my front porch. I'm pretty sure I've got a couple of hours worth of fish filleting to do. Lucky me, and I don't even like fish. I guarantee they'll smoke real well. Got to go and sharpen my fillet knife. Catch you all later.

I meant to say that!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok guys and gals…..Here are a few pictures of the quilt that the lady quilters made and gave to me this past Friday night….It was very unexpected, and it's a beautiful quilt…I'm really proud of it…!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob,

Ya'll had a good fishing trip today..Caught a bunch of nice rainbows…..Boy those will make the skillet stink….Glad you got to get out in nature and enjoy the day…


----------



## dawsonbob

Fine looking quilt, Rick. Mighty fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is an awesome quilt Rick! Too nice to use and get dirty ;-) Maybe they will give you an everyday model?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, you two Bob's…!! It is not a big quilt, and I'll prolly never put it on a bed….I don't know Bob(WW)....They said they have made 8-9 so far for the local vets, and still have a bunch more to make, so an everyday quilt may be out…..lol…!! Besides…..I have plenty of others that my wife and m-i-l have made, and one that my grandma made years and years ago…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oops, I missed BBob's hot day on the ice. With fishing is that hot, they are lucky they didn't melt through! Congrats BBob!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have 2-4" of snow coming tomorrow afternoon and night. We'll see if they cancel school tomorrow and Wednesday.
I'd sure like to catch a mess of rainbows…..and then let them all go.
Had a couple come and look at the old camper today. Sure hope they buy it. My driveway is like Bills camper emporium.
Have fun Rick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 9 this morning in the rust belt with a high of 19 in the forecast. More snow might be one the way but nothing substantial.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold day here in frosty Northern Michigan. The current temp is 14 this AM with a light breeze and cloudy sky's. With the wind chill, it's 5 degrees. Yesterday was a bitter cold day with high winds out of the north. It was so cold, the wind chill felt like a zillion razor blades trying to cut you all at once. I had gloves on filling the car up at the gas station and my hands still got cold.

I tried to go out to the shop Sunday for a while but it was just too cold. It's hard to get that concrete warmed up. When that cement slab gets cold, your legs get frozen fast no matter how much you heat that shop up. So after about an hour, I gave up and came in the house for the rest of the day.

I took my wife to the doctor yesterday for a follow up on her visit to the ER. The doc said she has some type of virus that's going around and it's going to take her about a week or more to get over this thing. He gave her puke pills to keep her stomach under control when she eats. She still sleeps a lot, but not as much as she did last week.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm thinking about you today buddy. You should be going in right about now, west coast time. I hope all goes well for you.

Good Fishing *Burly Bob*, Those fish should smoke up pretty good.

*Rick*, that is one nice quilt. I almost, shed a tear when I read the inscription. On another note, I'd like to be going with you to look at tools. The closest thing we have around here for tools is a woodcraft store 50 miles from here.

*WW Bob*, your weather sure sounds nice up there in your neck of the woods.

*FF Bill*, It sounds like it's getting cold where you are. There is an old saying, "be careful what you ask for, you might just get it". I'm talking about your snow wishes. BTW, There's not that much of a distance between you and Rick. Why is there such a difference in weather? Is it the mountains?

Well guys, I'm gonna check on the wife and then try my luck in the shop. Be safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's cold and cloudy out. Just waiting for some snow to start. Also waiting to see if school lets out early. Went and did a furniture repair job this morning. Now I'm gonna eat some lunch and then work on electric in the shop. Should be able to get rid of the extension cord in a few hours and also shed some light n the subject.

DBob, good luck and recover quickly. Hope to hear about you doing some woodworking soon.

Don, Rick and I are just far enough away that it usually means the difference between the rain/snow line or snow/sleet line. In the summer the difference doesn't really mean much, just a few degrees, but in the winter…...

Rick, get home before the snow starts. I see you are in a winter weather advisory just like me. Hope that doesn't mean ice for you.


----------



## BurlyBob

Best wishes DBob, Hoping you get all fixed up and back soon.

Rick that is a beautiful quilt. Those dear ladies did right by you. No you'll have to build one of those quilt racks. Something I've been putting off for years.

FFBill your driveway reminds me of when my son took off for the USMC and left me with his two POS cars. Took me months to unload them.

Yeti you got temps I would normally expect here. Like you a little snow on the way but nothing substantial.

So guys here's a laugh. Did you know that blades on an ice auger have to be put on correctly. I had mine upside down. I looked pretty silly with my auger dancing all over the lake. I've got to flip them today.

Go out and have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Having a great day. It's snowing.
Here's my shop closet to date. You probably can't tell, but there's a light on in there as I got the electricity done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening ya'll,

I made it home unscathed by the weather….It was touch and go for a while ,as the rain moved in followed by some sleet, but no snow there….We got into town Nixa, Mo), and dropped off a glass fireplace door to be repaired (didn't have a clue where it was….thank goodness for GPS), then went to Grizzly Imports (I took some pics that I'll post for you guys…a little eye candy), had dinner at the Steak and Shake in Springfield, and the weather was turning nasty by then….Then we found OP Hardwoods, and I picked up some 8/4 Maple, 8/4 Walnut, and some 5/4 of the same, and some 4/4 Oak, Cherry, and more Walnut….Man… I should of took my banker….I was broke when we left…lol…It was really starting to get nasty by the time we hit the highway home…A little slick in spots, but not bad, and when we got to my casa, it started up again….I came in, built a big fire, and now I'm safe and warm…..So… It's supper time now, and I'm ready to eat…...

Thanks guys, for the nice comments on the quilt…..Like I said, I'm very proud of it…..

Listen….You guys stay safe and warm, and I'll catch up later…..Everyone keep an eye to the sky….!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you made a good haul, Rick ;-)

Shop is looking good, Bill. I can see the light, but with my background, I may have an eye for that.

BBob, Could have fooled me. I've never seen an ice auger. Got another good fishing report?

DBob, Praying for a good report from you in the next couple of days.

An other gray day in WW about 45. At least we know what to expect here, not too hot, not too cold; only question is how wet? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

FFBill, forgive me if I'm mistaken. But is your building on a slope or do you have to build off the ground due to moisture? It looks like one side of your building is built on the ground and the right side is elevated. That's was quite an operation if you had to elevated . My hat's off to you!

WWBob, well an ice auger is just what you might think it looks like are real darn big drill bit. Mine with cut an 8" hole. I'm taking the wife out in the morning. It's like taking a little kid. Should be a hoot.

Rick you make me so jealous. Finding good hardwood in my neck of the woods is pretty tough.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Sounds like that is something that could be interesting if it got away! Best shot you got at hardwood around Baker is laminating sagebrush if you can't find a locust tree ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

You sure got that right!!! There are 2 lumber yards in town and they both charge sky high for a board. Thankfully, I've got a friend who does custom cabinets. I've bought some wood from him in the past. It's still pretty steep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, my shop and its closet are added on to my garage. The garage has a proper concrete foundation and footing, but the shop is just a wood subfloor that is attached to the foundation on one side and sits on 6×6 posts on piers on the other end. There is a gentle slope, so on one end the posts are about 3', but on the other end they are just about 1'.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you frozen stiffs,

Yesterday evening after I got home from Springfield, I posted about some weather that was moving into our neck of the woods here…It rained, then turned to a little sleet, then freezing rain…..Then it quit, and sometime during the night it snowed on top of that….Not much….only about an 1"....This morning it's 26, seriously clabbered over, and there will be no sunshine today…The high is forecast to reach 40, but that (again) is questionable…..It looks like from the extended forecast, this stuff has moved out of here, and no presip is showing on the forecast for awhile….
Like I told ya'll last night, I took several pictures while at Grizzly, cause I'd never been to a Grizzly store, and that place is huge…There must be a 50,000-60,000 square feet show room floor, or bigger…Anyway, I picked up a couple of small items there, and looked over their jointers and planers pretty good….I hated to have to rush, but time was of the essense on the weather….So….here are several pictures for your viewing enjoyment, and try not to drool all over your "puter"....There are a bunch, so be patient…..



























































































The last two pics of the 8" jointer and 15" planer are the ones I'm considering buying…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been 8 years since I was there, but I remember it being impressive. Those are a serious jointer and planer you're looking at. I saw a picture from Branson west where there were dozens of cars that slid off the road.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

When I lived in Memphis several years ago, there was a Grizzly Imports there with about the same size showroom floor….They closed it, I think, because of the location it was in….way out in the sticks….That's when they moved it to Springfield…...I saw the same picture you're talking about.That was about the time (?) we were leaving…..That was out by Silver Dollar City…..

That jointer I want is temp. out of stock, and they couldn't tell me when more were coming in…So I'll wait….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's snowing to beat the band up here in northern Michigan. The temp is 17 with calm winds. The high is expected to get to 23 today. Tomorrow starts a warming trend and temps are expected to reach 30 and higher. Balmy!!!

Have you guys seen the world news lately? The city if Flint, MI is in the news lately about their water problem. They have a poor water system which is contaminated with lead. This city is where we go when we go down state. We used to live in the suburbs. The City and that area is primarily democrat and unionized. Our governor is republican and anti-union, hence the problem. It's an interesting situation they have. Of course the only people that are gonna pay for the problem is the small guy who has now political ambitions.

*FF Bill*, I like your add-on and your shop. Of course, I like all shops. Glad you got your electric hooked up.

*Burly Bob*, Living where you live, I would have expected you guys to have all the wood you want up there. Isn't that area known for the wood you have? I wish I could have seen you working your ice auger. That would've been funny.

*Rick and FF Bill*, I don't think the snow is gonna miss you guys this time. It looks bad on the weather channel. Of course it probably wont stick cause the ground is still warm. I'm just getting the lake effect snow up here, which will calm down soon.

*Rick*, Good haul on the wood. Did you buy any machines? I'd have a hard time going into a machine store with out buying something.

Hey guys, when you get a chance go to my new site. www.facebook.com/wilburvillewoodworks

Well, it's time to head out to the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got about 2" of snow and sleet last night. Just came in from playing in it. I went for a walk and saw a small doe.
You guys haven't seen my sled made from my old snow skis. It worked very well this morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Found your site Don, not much time, I'll check it out later.

What are you going to do with that Sled Bill?

Other side of the cycle in WW today ;-) Filtered sun, 45 and not very damp ;-) Almost dry ;-))


----------



## darinS

Artsy, They call it that because it typically doesn't get as cold here as the rest of the state. I'll take some snow too if you're sending it out. All I'm getting today is rain…..DRAT!!

BBob, Moving here isn't the big expense, living here is. To give you an idea, according to the web (and since it's there it must be true) a gallon of milk in Oregon is $3.80. Here in Billings, that same gallon is $4.29. Besides, property taxes are high (or so I've been told. I have not checked that).

Rick, Congrats on the quilt. Enjoy the heck out of it and take another nap under it. It looks beautiful by the way.

Better get back to work before the boss catches me. Silly them, they think I need to help people.


----------



## mudflap4869

Darin. It was Butte that turned me totally against Mt. Couldn't even find spot labor there in June 1969. Hungry as could be, and had to hitchhike out of there. Got to Cleveland Ohio and went to work that same day. Hated Cleveland so I spent 23 years in the Army. 
Ok, so it is 25 degrees and windy. I have a big pot of split peas and ham on the stove and it will be a great supper.
Y'all stay safe and warm out there. Me? I aint going out the for any reason. See, I am smarter today than when I was young.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WW Bob, we rode the sled today. That picture is from several years ago when I built it and there was no snow. You just sit on it with your feet on the skis. The front about 16" of the skis were cut off and then bolted back together with a little overlap. They are the steering system, just pull on the rope on the side you want to turn to.


----------



## BurlyBob

Darin it's not the money that's the problem with Oregon. It's the People's Republic of Willamette. There's 5 counties in this state, on the west side, that control everything. It's all liberal left wing Socialists/Communists/Democrats. Idaho is looking pretty good.

DonW, I'm on the east side of the state. All we got for trees is fuel for the next forest fire or left overs from the last forest fire. I'll try to get you a photo of my ice auger.

Bill that sled of yours looks like a real hoot.

No luck fishing today. I think the trout were suffering from lockjaw. Tomorrow is chocked full of projects to finish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I bet that sled is fun. Do you have brakes?

Rick, I missed your tool store post some how? I'm wondering how you got out of there without a new mortgage on your house ? ;-) I have never been to the one out here at Bellingham. I think I'd best just stay out of there ;-)


----------



## andrew_bentley

The weather here in London is quite good. Tomorrow however, according to the forecast, would be rainy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, This morning it's registering 13 degrees outside, but I just walked to my mailbox in my sweatshirt and it felt warmer. Today's temp is supposed to be 29. It's still a little overcast but we have calm winds which is good, no wind chill factor.

*Rick*, looks like we were on this thread the same time yesterday. I like your pictures. I got drool all over my desk. Those pictures are habit forming. I've looked at them a couple of times. Sheesh!

*FF Bill*, I like your sled. It's cute. I would've never thought of using ski's for sled runners, clever idea.

*Burly Bob*, Thanks for the info. I have trees all around me but, they are all different kinds, mostly pine though. I wish I had a saw mill, I could cut my own lumber. BTW, the lake behind me is cluttered with ice shanty's. The boys are out there in force.

*Darin*, Thanks for the info. Sounds like a nice place to live. I came close to MT. once about 3 years ago when I visited Devils Tower. I should have went a little further.

*Mudflap*, Since you live in OK, was your last duty station at FT. Sill?

*Andrew Bentley*, nice to have you visit. I hope you stay a while. Perhaps you can share your experiences from across the pond. Hope to hear from you again.

*WW Bob*, What's happening up in your neck of the woods that's keeping you busy?

Well that's all I have for today. I have to get out to the shop and try to finish a few projects. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shut-ins,

It is 28 this a.m. with an overnight dusting of snow…..Just a ground cover, so not bad at all….It is very clabbered over, but looks like more weather could come in at anytime…The high is supposed to be 38 (?)...I never believe it when they give the forecast on my iphone, ipad, or puter….I just give it 50/ 50….

darinS…..Thanks for the quilt compliment….It's not really big to take a nap with…More like a throw…I like it….

BurleyBob….You should know that's how fishing is…..Sometimes you catch, but mostly you cast at them….I like Don….I would have thought trees were plentiful up in your neck of the woods…? We have plenty here….

Bill…..I think that must be a Shaker sled…..You know what they say…."Form follows function"....Do you have much snow up there?

mudflap…..Good idea to stay in when you don't need to be out….I've been in OK when it was plum nasty with ice and snow…I was coming through Ok. city, and Moore during an ice storm once…down by Tinker AFB on I-40 and heading to Shawnee was the worst part…..I'll never do that again….in the winter..

Bob (WW).....I've never been much on Grizzly tools and machine (I had two machines years ago, and both blew up on me)...I was just there with the guy I rode up with….he's the Grizzly tool guy…I'm a Delta guy….I did buy a roll of double-stick tape, though..!!

Welcome Andrew Bentley…Welcome to the madness weather reports….Glad you could join us from England..Come back when you can…I have a friend who lives across the pond outside of London….He's a Metro Police Officer, and a member of LJs…..

Don…..I think we were posting at the same time…Try not to slobber too much over the tools and machines…It'll get your keyboard messy…lol….Your weather sounds mighty blustry there…Stay warm, bud…Get on them projects….I went to your projects page on Facebook, and "liked" a bunch of your projects….Nice.. Outstanding work on all that I saw….

Well folks, guess what..? It's lightly snowing again, so we may get another dusting, and then we might get 10"....around here you better be prepared for anything….I'm outta here….Gotta play my Pogo games and make some more money…(?).....Later fellows….Keep safe and warm….It's that time of yoear, ya know


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, that's why they call it fishing and not catching, right? We don't do shanty's out here. It's pretty much walk out onto the lake, drill a hole and drop a line in and hope something bites. Wish I had a saw mill also. I've got 3 acres in SW Iowa with a bunch of standing Black walnut I'd like to get on the ground and milled.

Andrew welcome to the gang. Hope to here more from you.

Rick that sure looked like a big boy's toy store.

Ya'll be well. I've got projects to finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up guys? We had about 2" of snow to play with. My sled works great with that amount of snow. Much more than that and it's like a plow. Today was about 35° and cloudy. More of the same tomorrow I believe. We are not getting the snow that's going just southeast of us.

Maybe we will hear from DBob tomorrow.

My dad has bunches of small tumors in his liver, and some of them have begun to grow. They are going to try a procedure where they inject radioactive material into the tumors to shrivel them. We are hopeful it will keep him healthy for a long time to come.

Lots of conifers out west and the hardwoods aren't very hard, like aspen.

Sometimes when the ambulance crew needs more help, we will provide a driver so the two medics can be in the back with the patient. I have driven the same ambulance to the same hospital twice today. First call was a meth addict out of control and the second was a man having a heart attack.

I'm off the truck and in my buggy for the night, so I won't be driving the ambulance again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, It seems like all I do is keep redoing the dishes trying to get them done right and go to funerals these days. A friend died about Thanksgiving, lost an uncle on Dec 23 and a nephew last Saturday. Funeral is this Saturday.

In the gray side of the cycle here in WW today. High overcast, sprinkles, gray and 50. We are trapped on this side of the Cascades again unless we go the long way around. The heavy snows and high temps have avalanche danger high, so 2 of our 3 passes are closed. Looking at the forecast, they probably will be for a few days ;-(

I have a few projects to get done on the house, but I have stayed inside a dry on the outdoors projects and I have either been gone or too lazy to do the insiders ;-) I did help my grandson a little. Spending to much time in migraine prevention ;-(( Working on my neck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All you WWers keep you eyes peeled for the next few days. I'll be busy and not on except for maybe a few minutes.

You guys might get a kick out of my logging operation over here where Scott is asking for tree cutting advice.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Heat wave this morning. It's 20 this morning with gray sky's and calm winds. High today is 30.

Worked out in the shop most of the day yesterday. It was hard heating that thing up. It seemed to take a couple of hours just to get it close to fair working conditions. It finally got warm by afternoon. I got some staining done on my projects. I also went down to the house we are tearing down and grabbed a 2×4 so I could plane it down to see what it looks like. I'm gonna try that today if I can get a chance.

*Burly Bob*, I'll have to get some pictures of one of the ice shanty's that's out on the ice. You guys will love it. It's kind of a mancave. It's all aluminum with wheels on it. It's quite the set-up.

*WW Bob*, I hear what your saying about funerals. It seems the older we get the more friends we loose. Sorry for your losses.

Not much else is happening here. I gotta go take a ride this morning before I go play in the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning you all. Today same as yesterday. No sun, no snow, not too cold.
I get to change all the combinations on all the fire department doors today. That should take me most of the morning. After the floods we had a lot of people in here and somebody may have caught on to the code. At one point there was a sand bag filling operation out back with lots of volunteers here.

Don, how cold does it get in your shop? Isn't it attached to your house? I keep a space heater on in my shop all the time set on lowest setting. It keeps from freezing out there and then when I'm heading out I turn it up and turn on the second one. Cindy hasn't complained about the electric bill and last year was much colder. I don't have a concrete floor though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think if I needed an ice shanty, I would buy an old camper, take off the axles, fashion some skis, remove the toilet and fish thru the hole in the floor.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood hoarders,

It is 28 at the moment, with now a bight sunshine, a little breeze, and plenty of clouds…The high will be 38, with no moisture at this time, nor for the next few days….But here, anything can happen…The light snow cover we got is about all melted, so it's just cold…..I'm been burning lots of firewood since it hit, and now I have to bring more wood in and replace it with more…..Like I said, anything can happen around here, so I try to be prepared….

Sure hope dawsonBob is doing good…Maybe we might hear something from him soon…Recovery time may take longer than expected….When you go under the knife, expect the unexpected as far as recovering….I've learned that from years of surgries…..



> I think if I needed an ice shanty, I would buy an old camper, take off the axles, fashion some skis, remove the toilet and fish thru the hole in the floor.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 Bill…..You're just an innovated individual….But you can always use the toilet through the hole…..Might not catch anything, but what sweet relief…!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, don't you know you're not supposed to pee in the pool.


----------



## darinS

*Rick*, if you can't climb under it, you can always hold onto it. Think Linus from Peanuts.

46 right now, heading to 48 or so (see below)









Should be able to get into the shop this weekend and hopefully finish the boss' project.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hello, everyone.

Can't write well now. 68 here in San Diego today. maybe rain Tomorrow.

Happy to report that I lived through the procedure. Not fully operational yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like you're writing pretty well for a guy who just had a valve job. Great to hear from ya so soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Bob,

Glad to hear you're up and kickin' well, maybe not kickin', but we're glad you come through the valve job, and are /gonna be fully functional soon….Just take it easy, drink lots of coffee, good eats, and plenty of rest…..Now comes the healing process…..!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well. that's about all I can handle right now. I think I'm going to feel better soon.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you hang in there Lil' Buddie. Take it slow and easy for a day or three. God to see you back here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like I should have proof read again. I meant Good to see you back here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to hear you are doing well DBob.

Had a little everything on the road today. Snoqualmie was closed just before we got there, but going west bound ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy today but we're supposed to get some sunshine again later today and continue through the weekend. The temp is 20 right now and expected to reach 30 today here in lovely Northern Michigan. Yesterday was a warm 29 degree day with sunshine. After having single digit cold, near 30 degrees is balmy.

*Dawson Bob*, It sure is nice to see you on here again. I don't mind saying, you had me concerned a little bit. I hope things turned out the way you wanted and your fingers will soon be tip-tap-typing fast and furious on this thread. It's good to see you though.

*FF Bill*, I've had to change the code on the station before. I only had a couple of doors to worry about. Usually when someone left the department, we changed the codes. The heater issue though, I never thought of an electric heater out there. The shop is a stand alone building about 30 feet from my house. I've always been worried about the cost of electric heating even on low at night. I could give it a try I guess. I don't think it would be enough though. I have a gas wall heater in the shop and it has a pilot light going continuously which keeps the place fair. That concrete floor throws off a lot of cold. I think the only way I could beat the cold concrete is to have a hot water heating system in the floor. A friend of mine has one and it stays nice in his shop all year long.

Just a side note, I hand planed the old 2×4 down a little and it planed nicely. I can't wait to get more out of that house.

Alright, enough blabbing. I've got to go to town "again" with the wife. I hope it doesn't take all day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to each and everyone of ya'll,

It was 22 when I arose for java, and headed to the sunroom to watch the birds feeding, and turned on the heat out there….It's now 28, the same thing is going on, and it will be 40 for the high….It's very cloudy and overcast, with no sun in sight for now, no wind, and the chill factor feels like 26…...Supposed to rain here in a couple of days, but no other bad weather is showing up at the moment…..We don't need the freezing rain, ice, and snow…

I have a little problem I need to take care of….Yesterday I was in the shop, came out to hit the john, and noticed my outside unit was froze over solid with ice….That usually means basically two things: the filter is dirty, or the compressor is low on freon….I have central heat and air, and it has a main filter and a return filter…..I just changed the return filter a few days ago, but I can't get to the main filter because of the way they installed the unit….AAARR!! All the plumbing and drain pipe is right in the way…..What a pisser….That filter is 13 years old, and never been changed, just because I can't get it out….The shop stays plenty warm, but the freezing up is not good….It's hard on the system….I think they'll have to re-plumb the piping from the air handler to change it…..Someone dropped the ball on this installation….Oh well…I'll call Monday…..

DBob…Glad you're home, csause that's the only place you're gonna get some rest and sleep….Sure can't do it in a hospital….Nurses pokin' and prodding and pulling on ya, so no rest for the weary and sick….

Well gents, that's about all I have for now…Gotta make a run to MO for smokes, then hit the shop….Be smooth..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

64 and overcast here in San Diego today

Thanks for the good wishes. Just taking it real easy right now.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you sound like a man of great wisdom and experience. You keep doing what your doing.

Me, I struggling to get some annoying projects done. I'm in a slump and just want these Damn things done and out of my hair. My garage/shop is covered in this annoying fine saw dust. I can't the mess and disorganization. It drives me crazy and that ain't a very long trip at times. I'm cramped to the point I'm about ready to start throwing things. I'm virtually out of storage space, well at least till April when I move my boat out. I'm about to put my foot down, for all the good that'll do. On a happier note, next week I'm finally going to get a floor model drill press. "Stick in the Mud", told me the other day to get it. I've got to drive to Boise to pick it up. I need a beer!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love my floor drill press. Paid $100 for it.
Have a beer Bob. I don't have any. I guess it'll be wine for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm somewhat late this morning with my report, but here I am…It was 30 a couple for hours ago, and now it's 37 and mostly cloudy, with no wind, but the sun is trying to break through. The high will be 52, so it looks like starting tomorrow it will be pretty nice with the highs in the high 40's and 50's….No rain…...Not a lot happening around here today…just a lazy Sunday morning, with plenty of coffee drinking and watching the birds frolic and feed…..I'm still trying to figure out how to get the filter out of my a/c in the shop….Looks like a call to the h/a people in the morning…..

dawsonBob….Glad to hear you're on the mend..Hope you are feeling a little more up to snuff…You'll get stronger as you go along, so now the healing begins….

BurleyBob….Hang in there, pard….It'll all work out…Frustration has a way of doing that….Been there, done that a bunch….Just get them annoying projects knocked out, and start on one that you'll enjoy doing…Be happy…don't worry….!! Congrats on the new drill press….I've had my floor model for about 17 years, and it still going strong…..It's a Delta 16 1/2", variable speed, and 2 belts….I use it quite a bit….You will use yours, too…

Bill….You shouldn't encourage people to drink….lol…!!!!!! By the by, how's the project on your shop coming along? You should be about ready to start moving in and setting up…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

63 and overcast here in San Diego today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was around 28 early this AM, but now it's gotta be near 50. Did some work in the camper. Put in a new kitchen faucet, but it was cold so I checked out the furnace. Works like a champ. Nice and toasty in there now.

Rick, the electric is all done, siding will wait for a while. Need to build a small loft above the DC and compressor. I'm bidding on some shelves in an auction. Should win those and get them in there for storage. I have moved into the closet, but it's not very efficient out there right now. Everything is on the floor.

Gotta finish up Liam's pinewood derby car today. He wanted a shark, so….........we made this. He did a bit of the cutting at the bandsaw and used the sander. Painted last night and will put wheels on this afternoon.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob Good to hear from you!! You be well and get strong again!!

I'm honestly trying to end this project run. I made progress today. How I hate working with Pine!!! I hate that crap wood. It's got to be the worst wood to work with. I've also learned the value of adding quality plywood to bandsaw boxes. Nothing short of AC. Only 8 more to make. You know what happens than? I get to clean my shop!!! Sharpen my planes and my chisels and ponder the future!!! I've been doing some surfing on the net for woodworking attractions in Germany. I've found a few and if any of you have Ideas, Please let me know. This next trip may be the last time I get to travel there. Doubt not, that I will endeavor to enjoy the finest of malted hops and barley that Germany has to offer. On my last trip I collected over 3 dozen of the porcelain bottle tops. I intend to do the same again. I have plan in mind to use them as drawer pulls for a cabinet of drawers. Many of them have very colorful logos. I intend to collect them on this next trip.

Nonetheless, all recommendations are welcome!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Top of the mornin to ya. It's supposed to be 47° today with cloudy skies. I believe them. It's already cloudy and not that cold.
BBob, I got nothin. I can speak some German, but have never been there. By all means, enjoy a hoppy beverage for me while you're there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 28 and cloudy with calm winds. The high today is 36. We're supposed to get snow tonight changing over to rain. Warmer weather is on the horizon (for now).

This is just a short note for y'all to let you know I'm still breathing. The wife and I are heading down state today for the night. One of our boys is back in the hospital again with kidney problems. He's only in his mid 30's, he's too young for all these problems.

I spent most of the day yesterday in the shop putting a finish on my projects. Like *Burly Bob*, I can't wait to get them out of the shop. I was on the puter last night when I stumbled (i didn't get hurt tho) across a different type of machine. You guys ever hear of a "Robland"? What a clever machine. I can't afford one, but they'd be neat to use. It's 5 tools in one. I watched video on "you tube" on them things. Interesting!

Well, I gotta get ready to go, so I'll be talking to you's again. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

It was 38 when I arose for my large cup of joe….It's now 49, cloudy, overcast, no wind, and looks like it could rain, but prolly wont….Not enough percentage…...Like has been said on here before, not a lot going on….Remember me telling yall about my a/c unit in the shop freezing over? I have a tech coming this afternoon (the same co. that put it in 13 years ago) to try and solve the mystery….But….I know what it is, I just can't get there from here, but it'll get fixed….

Bill…..Sounds like the shop is shaping up…Some things are more important than others when laying out repair, like being able to wait on the siding, but at least you got to move in to the closet….Getting things done when needed is necessary…..The shark you and your son built is pretty niffty. Glad to hear he's learning to woodwork some….Kids need that encourgement if interested…..

BurleyBob….I got nothing, either….I don't drink, can't speak "Doutch", never been there….And, I don't like Pine, either…I refuse to work that wood….If it ain't hardwoods, I don't do it….Pine is about the sorriest wood out there (as far as I'm concerned)....It's too soft, blotches when stained, and usually too knotty….I try to encourage my customers to not use it, if possible….Get them bandsaw boxes knocked out, then move on to another project….Isn't that what we do anyway..? But some are more enjoyable than others…Sometimes one just sits and thinks, ans sometimes one just sits…You sound like a man who knows his ale…!!!

Don…..Ya'll be careful heading down to see your son….Sure hope he gets better…Keep us posted on his condition…Age has no factor in disorders of the body…Problems arise at any age….anytime…Take care, bud….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming up, could hit 40+ today. We need more snow!! A little later I'm going to post a photo of a BW gift box I made for my neighbor. It's not a showroom model but not to bad. What's really nice about it, there's no damn pine in it!

FFBill I love that shark. I've made more than my share of those pinewood derby cars. Seeing as I'm not a big car guy getting creative that way was a challenge.

Well guys headed to the shop.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. We build our cars more for style than speed. His first car was a pickup truck and his second was a Lego car. I made the wood to look like Legos. This year though, we are going to at least make it as heavy as possible/legal.

Just put a big shelf above the DC and compressor. 68" x 31". Then I moved my clamp storage rack into the closet.

Don, hope your sons troubles are not too serious. Never heard of the Robland.

Warm weather on the way here this week. It's depressing to me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

67 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Starting to get a little bit better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I made it home. Bright high overcast with an occasional sun break about 50 + today. Doom and gloom in the forecast ;-(

Did anyone notice the 15 consecutive foot stools posted last week in the 21st? They were different posters, but that must have been a foot stool conspiracy. I mean, the odds against are way, way too high ;-)

No idea if they even have wood working in Germany, BBob. Never been there. Keep the chin up and you'll get them done. One reason I never start a project is I never finish ;-(

Don, It is tough to see the youngins with chronic health issues. I have a niece who was born with heart issues She is in her mid 30s with about 40% capacity. She has lived with the restrictions of old age all her life ;-( WE take too much for granted when we are healthy.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, my ex wife was from Tütlingen, across the river from Nendingen, im der shartzwald (the black forest). Anywhere close to where you're going?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Usually all the stools are a shop class with the assignment to post it on LJ.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, That news is a great disappointment. I like a god conspiracy theory better ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang, here's a couple of boxes I built for gifts. I ripped that one crotch piece and sort of book matched it for the sliding lids. I got to tell you that grain was some of the most beautiful stuff I've ever seen. It took me almost 2 weeks finishing it to get it where I was satisfied with it. I had kicked the idea of rattle can for it. Just couldn't bring myself to disrespect that wood like that with rattle can. These are solid black walnut, no fasteners and that little piece of hickory sap wood for a contrasting pull. Hope you all approve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those look exceptional Bob and the finish sure looks great.


----------



## dawsonbob

Those are some nice boxes, Bob. Love the grain.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill. That picture of the wine box lid makes me think I might have to give it a little more TLC. It's only got 8 coats of varnish on it. I gave my neighbor his this afternoon. When I left he was fondling like a little kid. I told him not to rub the finish off and not to finish that bottle off in one night.

Thanks Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those boxes are awesome BBob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Stellar job on building the gift boxes, Bob….I really like the looks of that crotch (who doesn't).....Beautiful finish, by the way, and the grain really pops, especially in the sunlight….Keep putting out the great projects.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Rick, I appreciate everyone's nice comments. I'm going to put a couple more coats on the wine box top. It just doesn't have that right look.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents and gentiles,

It's 33 right now, with a mostly clabbered up sky….Some peaks of sun every now and then, but not much….A little windy, and it feels like 26….No precip in the forecast, and the week sounds like it's getting better as far as the lows and highs…By the end of the week, it''ll be in the mid to high 60's…...nice…..

Again, not a lot going on around the shop….My a/c guy came yesterday, tore out the old filter I couldn't get to, and called it good….said I didn't need it in that particular unit, as all I needed was the return air filter…He had to put about 3/4 of a pound of freon in the compressor, but it's having trouble going into defrost mode…I'll prolly wind up having to replace the board in the outside unit….I won't know until it gets cold enough to tell if it's gonna freeze over….If it does, he'll replace it….I'm running it now to warm up the shop for a little play time..
No news here, so that's about it for me this a.m. You guys keep your head down and your eyes up….Later..


----------



## BurlyBob

30 now, headed for 38+. We might even get a little snow or rain later in the week. 2 more days till I get my new drill press! Going to give my shop a bit of a clean up before I start the last set of band saw boxes for the trip.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Morning, everyone,

72 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Humm…..Everyone must be out of pocket today, or tied up building projects….The thread has been pretty quiet today…..I know I've been tied up doing stuff…..

Sure hope Don's son is doing better with his health problem, and the doctors get him straightened out, and on the road to recovery…..

BurleyBob…..It will be exciting to get your new toy…What make did you get? How big..(I know it's a floor model)...Be sure to post about it when you do get it….I'm excited, and it ain't even mine..!!!!!!! I like to play with new toys…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy, gray day in WW @ 50+ today.

Helped the muzzle loaders set up for the sportsman show in Puyallup this afternoon. I'll be helping them when they are short handed this week.

Any noticeable improvement DBob? Glad to see you are watching the sun shine in sunny CA ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, thanks for asking. Today,I could feel some improvement (well,a little, anyway). Tomorrow I plan to get off the pain meds, and just use Tylenol.

Muzzle loaders! That's something I haven't done for awhile. I used to have an old (replica) muzzle stuffer that was a lot of fun. Been awhile.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, thanks for asking. Today,I could feel some improvement (well,a little, anyway). Tomorrow I plan to get off the pain meds, and just use Tylenol.

Muzzle loaders! That's something I haven't done for awhile. I used to have an old (replica) muzzle stuffer that was a lot of fun. Been awhile.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, my two new hunting partners what me to put in for deer and elk tags with them on Muzzleloader hunts.
What a good accurate one? Oh yeah, you know this state, it can't be the new fancy ones either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it was a bit cooler today with clouds, but warm up is on the way this week.
Played volleyball with my dad and his senior friends, some of them in their 80's. He's been playing with these folks for over 20 years. It's amazing how well they do. Dad is 72 and still diving to hit the ball. I haven't played for years, but I still got a little jump. I still like to play, just don't have as much opportunity.

Hey, DBob, don't wear yourself out posting everything twice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Lyman Plains Rifle or Thompson Center Hawken or Renegade are good ones. A lot of the cheap stuff is junk without springs strong enough for reliable ignition. For elk, I would go with 54 caliber.


----------



## dawsonbob

What in tarnation? Darned drugs. Don't mean to post twice, Bill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I don't think it is the drugs. I see it a lot on this site. Something do do with internet gremlins that are above my pay grade ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I get pretty dyslexic with my typing. I think faster then my fingers can type. It's either that or the malted hops and barley.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good thing you are not Rx'd Topamax. Your typing might look more like Russian than American and your memory would be so bad you couldn't remember what you were trying to say by the time you got to the end of the sentence. The saddest part is you might not realize your are doing it and the drs would deny Topamax has nasty side effects that cause that sort of thing in spite of documented evidence.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just sayin' old age isn't really that bad ;-) Happy to be having some of those downsides ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 25 out this morning with mild winds and gray sky's. We're supposed to have strong winds and possible snow this afternoon which will cause drifting. Yesterday was pretty nice with some sunshine but, late last evening, the snow came and was blinding. The roads got snow covered and real nasty.

Our son came through with flying colors. It was just a kidney stone. But, traumatic non the less to him. He was asking when he could go back to work. LOL BTW, thanks for all the well wishes for our son. I know bad health can strike anytime, but it's harder when they are so young.

I have another issue going on here that I haven't let on about yet. My neighbor isn't do very well. For an older gentleman, (73) he works around the place like an 18 year old. He's helping me tear down that house I've talked about. He had prostate cancer 10 years ago and has been cancer free since. He accepts life as a gift and works his butt off everyday. He's not happy unless he's outside doing something. He can't sit still for a second, unless it's for coffee. Anyway, recently he found out that the radiation he had 10 years ago has finally eaten his bowels away and had to have surgery two weeks ago. He's not out of the hospital yet. In fact he's not doing well at all. They've lost him twice so far and brought him back. I fear the worst for him. I don't know why I'm telling you guys this, but I feel lost without my friend. Anyway….....

*Burly Bob*, nice boxes. Congratulations on making Top 3 again. You da man!

*Dawson Bob*, you must be feeling better cause your talking more. Keep up the good work.

Well boys, I'm gonna go out in the shop and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little warmer here again today. We will be in shirt sleeves before I'm ready.
Don, I don't know why, but I thought your shop was attached to the house. Have you looked at the infrared gas tube heaters? They work great here in the engine bays and my FIL has one in his shop and he's happy with it. Very good for keeping the concrete warmed up, which then radiates heat back out. Thing is, once you heat the concrete up, you need to keep it there at least reasonably. Meaning don't turn it off when you're not in there, just down.

I'm sorry about your buddy Don. I would just say don't mourn his loss til he's gone. I'm trying to keep my mom from being so sad about dads cancer. He's still perfectly healthy on the outside. He may have many years left. I went and played volleyball with him, because he asked. We have been a pretty big volleyball family since I can remember. It started with playing in my grandmas back yard and then carried to her grandkids playing in school. At one time I dreamed of playing in college, but I wasn't tall enough. Anyway, it's nice to go play now and then. Dad always likes bringing me to play with the seniors because they are so impressed with me. The thing is, I'm getting close to the age my dad was when he started playing with the seniors. One of the players was 81 yesterday and he is still a really good player.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

72 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Off to a follow-up appointment.


----------



## BurlyBob

I feel you DonW. I got a friend I was telling Dbob about. A Marine, retired OSP trooper. He's dealing with lung issues. Shrapnel scar tissue. He packs an oxygen bottle around with him and looks like he's hurting all the time.
Breaks my heart to see him like this. Not much I can do but try a be a friend. Like the bible says there is a time for every season or the other way around. We all just got to be ready for our time.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, you might get him to investigate a portable oxygen concentrator. I drug a tank around for a long time (yes, I'm on 24 hr O²) before I got an concentrator. He might try the VA, although they'll tell him they don't have any, or medicare. Way, WAY better than dragging a tank around.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beats the hell out of me what he's got but I often see him with a hose around his face. He was a damn good cop and good friend.

On a happier note…I get my new drill press tomorrow. I bought that Porter Cable floor model. Okay it ain't that $1600 dollar Powermatic/Cadillac, but it should do me a whole world better than what I got now. Which is nothing except dragging my but over to the neighbor's and whining to use his. Speaking of the neighbor, he sure is happy with that walnut box. He's got it sitting on an end table and just looking at it. He ain't even cracked the top for a taste. Guess he's gonna let it age a little. Boy wonder get's his tomorrow.

Friday I'm putting the wife on a plane to Chihuahua, Mexico for 10 days. My daughter is a missionary down there and is having a surgery. It's minor stuff, Mom wants to be there and mother her baby. How can you fault that?

I'm gonna have the whole house to my self. No nagging, whinning, or nitpicking for 10 days. Ought to be pure heaven a couple of steaks on the grill !!

report to follow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We're getting a dusting of snow right now and perhaps for the whole day. But the temps aren't that bad. It's 31 with calm winds. Th high today will be 36 up here in Northern Michigan.

Sorry for blubbering all over the place about my neighbor. I guess I just miss him right now. Even when he is home and I don't see him for a while, I still know he's over there. I get a report on him every day from his wife, but it's just not the same as seeing him.

*FF Bill*, I know the type of heating you are talking about. I tried to get that same system for our F.D. I just don't think it would work in my small shop. The ceiling in my shop is too low for that type of system. I'll just have to tough it out till I get something better or wait till spring. But, thanks for the advise anyway. I appreciate it just the same.

*Burly Bob*, What on earth are you going to do for 10 days by yourself? I used to like my freedom once in a while years ago, but now days I like the company. I think if my wife took off someplace without me, I'd go stir crazy. I'd have to go somewhere too! Also, I'm excited for your new delivery. Are you going to pass out cigars? LOL

My computer is acting up, so I gotta get off before I break it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, all,

70 here in San Diego today.

I had some problems with my internet connection, so I didn't get on til now. Still alive and kicking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day in WW about 50 +. Had an inch over night with more coming tomorrow and beyond.

I think BBob passing out cigars would be appropriate. Mew baby in the shop ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening gents. Was in a leadership class all day. I see you got along without me. It was a beautiful day here. Just have been well over 50 and sunny. I was inside all day in a classroom.
Tomorrow promises to be just as nice. I have a doctor appt at 11, so I'll be killing the morning. I'll go to ikea, and maybe somewhere else fun.

BBob, a free week and a new toy. Sounds great to me.

Don, if you can't blubber to your friends who can you blubber to?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellows,

It was 31 and a lot of frost on the lilly at about 7:30 when I arose for my morning java….Plenty of sun, no clouds, and no wind to speak of…The high will get to 63, which is unusal for this time of year….Seems like it should be a lot colder than that….to me, anyway….....I haven't posted in the last couple of days due to being in the hospital….I had an attack of diverticulitis, and it hit me quick, and I had to go to the emergency room to get it seen about….I knew what it was, cause I've had it twice before….It'll flat tear your guts up if you've never had to deal with it….It'll sure knock you back from eating, and eating certain foods (like foods with seeds, such as tomatoes, salsa, nuts, etc.) will really get to you, and attack them bowls…..Worse cramps I've ever had…..But I'm ok now, so the i.v's and meds help….But that nasty crap they make you drink is awful….Yuk!!!!

I hope everyone is feeling up to snuff, and getting along ok….

dawsonBob…..Glad to hear you're on the mend….Keep getting stronger, and you'll be ok…

BurleyBob…..You lucky dog…You're gettin a two-fer deal….a new drill press, and getting shed of the wife for 10 days…Can't beat a deal like that…..I like sending mine down to Texas to see her kin….I miss her cooking, though….

Bill….Did you learn anything in school? Sounds like you're gonna skip school, and run all over town….I did that a time or two when I was in school….That was 50 years ago….!!!

That's about all I have for now…Time for another cup of joe, and a med….You guys stay out of trouble, and keep them post 'acomin'......


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually sunny outside this morning. Blue sky's and all. The temp though is a low 12 degrees outside with calm winds. But, the high today is supposed to get to 25, yay! Tomorrow and the next few days after, it is supposed to climb to the 40's. But, with the good comes a little bad too. Next week we're supposed to get some giant snowstorm or freezing rain, they are not sure which as yet.

*FF Bill*, thanks for letting me slobber all over you. Gawd, I remember those classes. I don't know if you took it in house or went to another station for the class. We used to go somewhere else for the training. I always liked the networking with friends more than the class itself. The classes always seems boring. Speaking of classes, are you planning on going to FDIC this year? I always had fun going there. You get to see all the new gadgets and the BRT's too.

I went down to the old house yesterday and pulled some wood out and brought it home to pull nails. It gave me something to do. I'm kinda in between projects right now. I've got to make a picture frame for my shrine group. We're selling Lottery tickets in a raffle and they want the tickets displayed in a frame for all to see. When I get it done, I'll show y'all what I'm doing.

*Burly Bob*, we should be hearing something from you about your new drill press you got. I hope you have lots of fun with it.

*Rick*, you've been on sabbatical long enough. Get back to tip-tap-typing on your "puter" and let us know your still kicking.

*WW Bob*, 50 degrees sounds nice right about now. Sure could use that kind of weather instead of the crap I'm getting.

*Dawson Bob*, keep up on your mending ways. Your talking more and more. That's good. It won't be long and you'll be dusting the sawdust off again.

Ok guys, it's time for me to get off here for now. I need to warm up the shop and get to work on doing something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, class was not bad. One of those, be a leader like this and we will all get along and the Chiefs will not talk down to anyone. It's great to think about, but not likely to happen. I traveled about 30 miles for the class.

Ok, time to go cut a tree down.


----------



## dawsonbob

Afternoon, everyone,

70 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Have an appointment, so I'll see you later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Here it is 5:30, and it's 63 degrees….Geeezz…..Where is winter? I want some rain, or snow, but no ice….If it's gonna be winter, I want it cold…not spring-like weather….....!!! I want the fireplace a smokin', and a big pot of chili on the stove….I don't want to wear thongs, shorts, and a Tshirt….I want it cold….Let it snow let it snow…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too Rick. Me too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good afternoon WWers. Almost 50 in WW today. Lots of nasty dark clouds with sun breaks, not too wet, not too dry, only 1/4" over night.

Not doing much, I seem to be in migraine mode. Not really any pain, just in total prevention mode. Luckily I discovered the prevention ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, I put "Stick in the mud" on the plane this at 6:30am MST, That's 5:30 PST. You guys figure out how Freaking early I had to get up. For Crap sakes I'm getting old. We stayed at my son's and had a great time with our grandson. So on the road home between Boise, Idaho and the Oregon border must have been 8-10 cars in the median. The fog sucked in and it started that crappy slushy snow came down. I grew up driving in this crap so it wasn't a big deal for me. You should have seen the other folks! Sucks to be them!

My brand new drill press is in the trunk of my Buick. "Stick in the Mud", said I didn't need to take the PU. She found out different when we got there. I loaded the box in the trunk drove to my son's, unloaded the box and pulled all the parts and loaded them into the Buick. Needless to say "Stick in the Mud" got a butt chewing for telling me I didn't know what I Knew. The shipping box is in my son's back room.

You guys have a similar issue? Your wife telling you how to do things better, but they've never even come close to having any experience doing what your doing? Yeah, I get a pretty sore ass, when "Stick In the Mud" starts telling me how to do things!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, years ago my wife asked if I thought she could be a volunteer firefighter and also if I thought she could drive a firetruck. I knew I was damned, but I answered no way. Cindy is 5'4" and 120lbs soaking wet. She can't use a mirror to back her car to save her life. She's a good driver, but you CANNOT back a firetruck without using the mirrors. She couldn't carry me across the room, much less throw me over shoulder and out of the house. Of course I hurt her feelings.


----------



## BurlyBob

I hear you Bill. I wouldn't want any other but "Stick in the Mud". She's just need to learn that I do actually know a few things! You'd think after close to 40 years she realize that!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 34 this morning with calm winds and cloudy sky's. The high for today is 43. Wow, what a difference in temps. Supposed to be this way for a few days. Must be the January thaw. We go through this every year. No worry's though, we will get back to freezing our tails off again.

*Rick and FF Bill*, you guys and your snow. If you lived in it all your life, you'd change your minds. I'll enjoy this warm weather we're having and NO SNOW. I'm glad you guys like the snow though. I'll take the shorts and flip-flops and warm breezes in the winter any time. I'll trade places with you anytime when the snow flies. But, you can have the tornadoes in the summer time.

*FF Bill*, we had a girl on our department that was about the same build as your wife. We couldn't discriminate against her size so she came on. One day at training, she was on a 1-1/2" line by herself with about 60 lbs on it. The guys thought it would be funny to jack the pressure up on the line to about 100 lbs. From the other side of the truck, all you could see was a straight stream shooting straight up in the air. But, she still had the knob in her hands, barely though!

*Burly Bob*, I got the biggest grin from your story. I even laughed out loud. I think my wife even heard me in the other room. I think we've all been through that a few times. How many times we've went to town with the Chevy Malibu (to save gas) only to bring back lumber with the back seat folded down and the lumber sticking out the trunk. But, we saved gas!!! I also like the term "Stick in the Mud". Love it!!!!!

*WW Bob*, I hope you can get by with your migraines. My son has those same problems. If he doesn't catch it in time, he has to go throw up and he ends up feeling better. I've seen it too many time, where he has to crawl through the house just to get to the bathroom. Good Luck to you.

Okay gang, it's time to go to the dump and then to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Here it is nearly 10:00, and it's 55 degrees…..Wow!! Plenty of sun, no wind to speak of, no clouds, and it looks like summer out there….I was sitting in the sun room eariler, and even the birds thinks it's too hot to feed….lol..But some did come, and they'll be back at dinner and supper times….They eat when I do…!! I can't believe it's gonna get to 68 today…The next couple of days are pretty much like this one, till about Tuesday, when it will rain….

Bob (WW).....Sorry to hear you're having a migraine attack….You've had them a long time….Hope you get on top of it, and get some relief…..Being down and out is no fun…..

BurleyBob…..That is a funny story about your wife…..I think we've all been through that senerio a time or two…Me and my wife have a "pact"....I don't tell her how to sew, and she doesn't tell me how to woodwork…She never comes into the shop, unless I need her to move a sheet of plywood for me….lol…!!! When she's not working, doing laundry, cleaning the house, or cooking a meal, she's on the "puter, or putting a puzzle together, or always something with her hands….She just can't be idle….She doesn't care much for television, so we set silently as we do our thing….I call her "computer geek"...But she does know how to get around on one….If we don't talk, then we don't argue…simple solution….!!! I've been pretty much a "house husband" for 40 years, so I do help her out with a lot of chores….It just seems to work for us…Leave each other alone….

Don…. I hear where you're coming from with the snow and weather you have up there…But down here we don't get that much…It's all in the enviorment you live in, and what part of the country you are from….Right now we want the opposite of each other….I'll take yours, and you take mine….But I only want a little of yours…not a ton….Did you guys read where N.Y. issued over a million dollors in parking tickets for people stranded on the streets, and the cars were in the way of the snow plows…? How stupid is that.? Glad I live where I do…

Well gang, that's about it for me for now…..So I'm gonna grab another cup of joe, and go outside and get a suntan… Later, dudes…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

65 and overcast here in San Diego today. Tomorrow there's a 100 percent chance of rain. We'll take it.

You guys can keep your snow and ice, and all that goes with them. I'm a San Diego boy, and I like my sunshine. A little more rain wouldn't hurt, though.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, you feeling any better? Hope so. I don't get migraines but I've sure seen folks suffer with them. Only one person in this world I'd wish them on and you ain't him!

So I got a bunch of fish in the brine to start smoking tomorrow. But the best news of all. I put that drill press together today. It took less then an hour. Holy Cow! Talk about a sweet tool. It's got a laser sight that was dead on right out of the box. The belts are really easy to change. A nice little clip to hold the chuck key and a really sweet depth stop. I've been wanting this for 2 years and Guys, it was worth the weight! I'll let you know how I feel about it after I break it in a little. But after the first few hours, I'm thinking I did made a pretty decent choice with this one. It's that Porter Cable model.

DonW, "Sick in the Mud", earned that nickname by always coming up with a reason why we shouldn't go do something and have a good time. Like buy a Harley, vacations, short weekend trips you know fun stuff. I mean she would just rather stay home doing nothing like a….Stick in the Mud!!! A friend of mine at the prison didn't know my wife's name for close to three years. All he ever called her was Stick in the Mud, till I introduced her to him. She takes my kidding real well and even eggs me on at times. Trust me I may not be good at a lot of things but I got a line of BS. Just ask WWBob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, I will vouch for that ;-)

Thanks for the concerns. There are lots of varieties of migraines and symptoms. Fortunately, I am just on the edge in prevention mode. I've never had anything like your son, Don, but my worst one was pretty much continuous from June 2000 to Fed 2009 ;-(

When I was a volunteer, we had a small woman who passed the physical agility test to get in, but there is no way I'd go in a burning building with her. At my pay grade as a volunteer, let it burn. She was an ace at first aid. Same thing with hazmat spills. They taught us just enough to know better than to respond! Let the professionals with proper equipment handle it. Fortunately, I never got called to do either ;-)

About 45 in WW with lots of sun earlier. Cloudy now. 1/8" over night. Never trust the weatherman, no where near as bad as they said it was going to be ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was 67 today and lots of sun. Liam had his pinewood derby and do very well. We only had 8 kids total.
Believe it or not, I am weird and really would like snow most of the year. I could handle a summer for about 1 month with about 70 deg. Then we would go back to snow. I like to snow ski, cross country ski, skate, play hockey, hike in the snow, etc.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I totally understand you love of snow. congrats to Lil' Bill on his pinewood derby.

We've had a bit of snow, but as I always complain it ain't as much as I want!! 2-4 feet would suit me just right!!

I just finished a Skype session with my Daughter and Wife. Daughter Dear survived her surgery in Mexico just fine. Everyone whose heard she was having this surgery there started sucking air. Like she was going under the knife in a grass shack and the surgeon was going to be wearing a wood mask, shaking beads and feathers!! She's in Chihuahua, Mexico. A city of over 1.5 million people. The hospital there is somehow connected with Baylor University in Waco, Texas. That city is just like any large city in the US, they got Lowe's, Arby's, Walmart, McDonalds and the whole shooting match. It's not the stereotypical Mexican town with a guy in a sombrero leaned up to an adobe wall taking a siesta. It amazes me how shortsighted a lot of folks are nowadays.

Just like LumberJocks, the net has us connected round the globe. Ain't it awesome!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, You and Bill must not have grown up on a farm. I never forgot spending the whole day clearing snow drifts to feed the livestock ;-(( That might not have been that bad if I didn't have to milk before and after for several hours ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, that might not have been that bad if I hadn't had my fingers slightly frost bitten. They all felt like thumbs when they got cold until I was about 35. Did I mention I hate snow and cold? ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob honestly I understand where your coming from. I'm only wanting more snow so I can go fishing this summer. On a positive note it looks like I'm get to knock a few steelhead in the head next week. For you Midwest and east coast guys , we use 150-200lbs magnets on the end of 25-50lbs line to catch steelhead out here. Hence the term " knocking them in the head".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I've fished for steelhead in WA too. It is so wet here, they are usually a bit rusty so I quit ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny out right now and the temp is 37 and the snow is melting. The forecast is for 40 and rain. That rain will sure poke a hole in the snow.

*FF Bill, Rick, Burly Bob*, I understand now why you would like a little snow. It makes sense. Burly wants it so he can fish, FF Bill wants it for fun and Rick wants it for a change. We actually need more snow in the U.P. so we can fill our lakes. That's how the lakes are supposed to get their water. The lakes are down now by a few feet and in some places the shoreline goes out several yards from the original shore line. There are a lot of boats high and dry. I really don't mind the snow as long as it's 200 miles north of me across the "Big Mac" bridge.

That's a cute little story too about "Michiganders". Those people who live in the upper peninsula of Michigan, are called yoopers cause of the initials of U.P. Those of us who live south of the bridge are called Trolls cause we live under the bridge. Anyway, a little tid-bit of useless information for you.

*WW Bob*, 9 years with a headache? Wow! But, I've got you beat, I had a headache for over 17 years and there was no medicine for me to take for it. So, I got divorced! LOL But, really Bob, sorry for your pain.

Well boys, it's time for me to go out and enjoy the sunshine while it last. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood seekers,

It was 60 when I arose this morning, to a bright sunshine, a pretty good breeze, and a few whispy clouds….The high today will be 69… another spring-like day. But about Tuesady we are expecting some moisture, and a severe thunderstorm warning / watch might be in effect…..Then the s&%* is gonna hit the fan, according to the long range forecast….Rain /snow/wintry mix….But I'm not holding my breath too long….It may or may not be that bad….(?)...I need to burn some of this firewood..Don't want to re-stack it…

You guys are just having too much fun, telling stories, and swapping lies…!!! But hey, that's what it's all about…having fun…It would be a dull day if we couldn't have fun….I'm all about fun….

Guys, I won't be posting tomorrow, as I have to take the wife up to Springfield, MO to get her military i.d. renewed at the National Guard Armory…I have to be there, cause I'm her sponsor, and her being a dependent, has to renew every 4 years on or before her birthday in February..I never have to renew mine, cause it's indefinite, and never expires…After that, I'm headed over to O-P Hardwoods to pick up some more wood…prolly some Oak, Maple, Birch, Butternut, and a slab of 8/4 Purpleheart. They carry all kinds of exotic hardwoods…I could spend an hour or more just browsing and roaming around the place….I have several board feet of the aforemetioned woods in 8/4, along with the regular 4/4, so that should do me for a good spell…Then grab some dinner, and on to Bass Pro Shop….Then my wife wants to go to all the woman stores (yuk), and I might go by Best Buy…We don't all that kind of stores here, so we'll make a day of it, and then head home…Hope to get back by supper time..(?)...So that's for tomorrow…..Just an FYI….

So you guys have a rest of a good day, and I'll catch up to you later….I really dread that 80 mile drive to and fro…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's like a normal April day, except it's January.
Friends are coming over so I can help them make a pinewood car.
I've caught rock bass, but magnets don't work for them, though there is a lot of iron in the rocks here. I would like to go for some steel head, but, well we ain't got none.
Have a good day fellers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I thought for meany years that a steel head was a guy that worked in a smelting foundry, or someone who worked on sky scrapers…..Didn't know it was a fish….!!!! Only fish I know about are the ones that I catch…!!

Have fun building them race cars, and your friends….Yep….lots of iron and lead in my lakes, too…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 rainy degrees here in San Diego today. We've got rain, wind, thunderstorms, and a high surf advisory today, then clearing tomorrow.

Caught a steelhead once, but she divorced me while I was overseas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, damp and about 45 in WW today. Only 1/16 in the gauge over night. Now, I feel a cold coming on ;-((

Don, No meds made mine go away in 9 years, but I figured it out finally and most of all, I survived 2 drs that should be barred from medicine ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Boy is it nice this morning. Sunshine abounds! Clear sky's and 30 this morning. Forecast is for more sunshine and 40. However, like Rick said, The storm is coming. Tuesday we are forecast to get slammed with, "Gulp" freezing rain! So, if you don't here from me Wednesday, it's because I lost power. Let's hope that don't happen again.

Ok, I gotta ask a "dumb" question. Is the magnet thing a joke or real? I took it as a joke for catching Steelhead. I never heard of that before you guys mentioned it. It's gotta be a joke, right? So, fill me in…....

*Dawson Bob*, my wife and I watched the golf tournament at Torrey Pines yesterday on TV. I'm thinking that's gotta be close to you? Wow, you guys got the rain and lots of wind too! The rain and wind was so bad, it was raining sideways! It looked like a tropical storm on TV.

*Rick,* you have a great time with your wife and enjoy the day.

*Burly Bob* must be busy playing with his new toy. Enjoy!

Update on my neighbor who is in the hospital. He made it past a second surgery and is doing much better.

Well guys, I've gotta run uptown for a few minutes, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, and its another nice day here. In the fifties with lots of sun.
Don, its a joke, as if the fish has an actual steel head. 
Good to hear your buddy is doing a bit better. Hope he continues to improve.
Getting my truck brakes and transmission tended to. Brakes are smelling and getting hot. Transmission shifting slow and low on fluid. Then im gonna go get a new chainsaw. My current stihl is 17 years old, but still tuns well. I want a bigger one.

Careful with the bad weather coming for some of you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt has been unseasonably warm as of lately (thank god). Yesterday we hit almost 60, today is a little cooler at just over 40, tomorrow & Wednesday should get to about 50. It hasn't really slowed the application of salt & brine (I've heard they've gotta meet quota or fewer funds the next year) as it's justifiable by someone with no doubt a vested interest in people buying new cars instead of making them last. For those who haven't gotten to wash their vehicle yet, you can almost hear them rusting & new cars are not exempt!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

59°, with blue skies and sunshine here in San Diego today; quite a contrast from the rain (0.40 inches) and wind we had yesterday.

Don, Torrey Pines is kinda at the north end of La Jolla, about 12-15 miles from my house.

Everybody stay safe in all that nasty weather coming your way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

45 and cloudy with a bright spot to black clouds, not fierce black, just black in ww today.

Since Bill spilled the beans, Steelhead are ocean going rainbow trout.

Red, When in spring is it safe to start driving through the rust belt without fear of damage?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey how the heck are you all doing? I been sort of busy! Hot damn! Tomorrow is my first Steelhead hunting trip in a couple of years. Since "Stick in the Mud" is in Mexico, I've been indulging in all my vices. I've got fishing tackle scattered about the front door. I borrowed a friends 4wheeler, it's on the trailer, gassed up and now I get to pack everything up. I promised not to eat chili with hot red onions for dinner. I don't want to gas him out of the truck tomorrow morning. Fishing report has been pretty darn good.

Let me take this moment to tell you wonderful folks just how great is to be really good at what you do!! Damn I'm good!!!! I tasted some of my smoke trout today! It just don't get no better than what I do!! Just the right salt and smoke, you could eat yourself sick on it.

Seeing as this is a woodworking/weather topic… It's looking good for fishing weather!

I glued up a whole crap load of piece for more bandsaw boxes and sanded smooth those that I had already to process. Now the question is how in the, "crying out of Aunt Rosie's bloomers", am I going to get all of this stuff to Germany?

I sure hope you folks are having as much fun as I am. Given the state of this world today. I got it pretty damn easy. I've been blessed far beyond what I deserve. I hope the same for all my friends here!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, That is one of the best reports we have had on this thread!  Good on ya! What is the smoke recipe? I have been told I make the best smoked salmon. I need to improve to match yours ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny right now but, I can see dark clouds to the southwest. It's 20 this morning with a forecast of 34 this afternoon. They're still not sure whether we are gonna get just rain or freezing rain or snow or all of the above. Looks more like freezing rain. Yippee!

Well now that the cat is outta the bag, I can rest on the right lure for steelhead. LOL Just an FYI, we have them too in our great lakes.

*FF Bill*, are you in a hilly or mountainous area that your breaks wear out like that or is it just age. When I was in Tennessee, we had to have our breaks checked every year. In Texas, they are more concerned about tires. You have to have your car checked every year and you better have good tires or you flunk. They have tire rental stores everywhere so they can rent tires to people before they go have their annual vehicle inspection. When they're done, they take the tires back.

*Dawson Bob*, I was following the golf tourney in your neighborhood and saw on TV the damage the winds did on the golf course. The winds uprooted large trees on the course. I can imagine what it did elsewhere.

*Burly Bob*, have fun on your fishing excursion. Are you gonna take some of that fine smoked trout with you to share? I can almost taste it. Mmmmmmmmmm! Have fun.

Well, I messed around in the shop all day yesterday making sawdust. I started working on a shelf for our daughter. Nothing amazing, just a simple 8' shelf. I can't wait for my friend to get out of the hospital so we can go down and tear into that house. Apparently, I jumped the gun on his health progress. He developed blood clots in both lungs yesterday. They are working on getting rid of them today.

Well, I think I'll go out and mess around in the shop for a while. The wife went shopping today, so I'm batching it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## jtriggs

29 degrees and starting to snow like a, well, like a blizzard. Wind has picked up. The prediction is for 11+" and 35-45mph winds through Wednesday morning. Wahoo. I'm leaving work early today. Want to be sure I make it home.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you non-travelers,

it was 58 when I slowly arose for my java, which I needed badly this morning…I was so tired from traveling yesterday, I was seriously dragging a$$.....It is also raining it's butt off as I type this, with it coming down in buckets, and the sky is really dark and gloomy looking…The high today will be 66 with a lake wind advisory…It's supposed to do this all morning, and maybe all day (?).....Glad we went up to Springfield yesterday…..

Speaking of Springfield…..We left out yesterday morning around 9:00, and drove the hills and hollors, and it's about a 2 hour trip. I turned on the GPS before leaving, and it took us right to the Army Reserve Center where my wife had to get her i.d card made….Got that done, then had a bite of dinner at Steak 'n' Shake..Drove down the street to O-P Hardwoods, and I picked up some more timber..I bought some wood I'd never worked before….5/4 Russian Birch (beautiful wood), some 5/4 Maple, and 5/4 Oak…So I'm pretty well stocked up on hardwoods now with all that I bought on the last trip….Like I said before…I could spend an hour there….But one item that really fascinates me is an old work bench there that is about 6" thick, and 10' long, and prolly 32-34" wide…..it is one solid slab, and it sits on tressel legs….It's so old and dark I can't tell what type of wood it is, but it's for sale….$2,000…..Wish I had taken a pic of it for you guys to see….So after leaving there, we went to Bass Pro Shop and I bought some shoes and clothes (the wife too), and then to do the woman thing with her (I'll leave that part out)....Last stop was Staples to pick up some usb plugs, and headed home…Got home about 6:30, had supper, and I was dead….Hit the rack about 11:00 and died till this morning…I felt like a burnt turd…

Don….Yep…It was a good outing…But tiring…Sometimes it's just good to get away for a while…..

Bill…..You getting rained on up in your neck of the woods…? Did you get them race cars made?

Bob *WW), BurleyBob….You guys sound like conisuers of smokin' fish, and BB, just take a really big suitcase for your projects when going to Germany….You might get stopped at customs…!!! Hope you have a good fishing trip today….Can't wait to take mine next month…..

Yhat's about all I have for now (I think it's enough), so you guys take it smooth, and dawsonBob, I hope you're doing better and on the mend…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

A good late morning to all. Rainy here today with slight risk of thunderstorms. Supposed to get to 67° today.
Don, I'll hope you get the snow. Definitely better than the other options. I do live in a hilly area. It's basically what they call the foothills of the ozarks. It's my emergency brake that has gone bad. A while ago when we had freezing rain it got stuck on and it probably broke in my attempt to free it up. The guy actually told me that my regular brakes show almost no wear after 40,000 miles. My first set went 90,000 miles. These may do better. At least it's only gonna cost about $200 to fix. Just have to fight the urge to put the e brake on in the meantime. I zip tied the pedal and have already tried 3 times to push it down.

I got me a new 20" stihl chainsaw yesterday. I've been wanting. A bigger saw for a while. I have a big yellow pine to cut down. It must be 100' tall and 28" diameter. It's all dead at the top. I will have some of it cut into lumber if I can get it out.

Rick, sounds like a good day for you yesterday. Any day I can buy some nice lumber, especially something new to me is a good day. It's raining lightly. Pinewood race went well. The car did really well, but there were only 8 cars total. That bench sounds impressive.

Ok, time for some lunch.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

59 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, they were probably eucalyptus. The darn things blow over pretty easily.

Rick, doing better day by day. It just takes time.

Jtriggs, welcome aboard!


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Glad to hear you're on the mend….Yes sir, it does take a long time to heal….After I got hurt, it took 5 years in and out of different hospitals to finally get me basically on my feet….After many surgeries, wheel chairs, crutches, and mocho physical theorpy, here I am….So I do know what you're going through on the healing…

Welcome jtriggs….Jon…...Welcome to the madness….We ain't formal here…we just have fun….Come on back anytime you feel the urge to give a weather report, tell a story, or just tell us something that's happening in your neck of the woods….We're always on the lookout for new material…!!!

Bill…...Yep…sounds like my weather down here….I think you live in the foothills, and I live in the mountains…Maybe that'll help Don visualize the terrain….lol..Lots of hills, mountains, and hardwoods…Glad to hear you're getting your wheels all fixed up….Brakes ain't nothing to mess with…Have fun with that new Sthil chainsaw…It should do the trick…I have an 18" and a 14" Stihl…Good saws….But I hate pulling on a rope….
Yes sir, it was a good outing for the wife and I….The old work bench was very impressive….It looked like something you would find in a Shaker woodshop….I've never seen one like it before….If you ever get down to Springfield, you should go to O-P Hardwwods, take a look around, and look at that bench…Impressive….


----------



## darinS

Been a little cool here lately (for us anyway). Mid 30's to low 40's for a high.

Welcome jtriggs!

Glad you're feeling better dBob.

Send some of the nicer weather this way Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, my old saw is an 18" 025. That has been a great saw and still is. My parents gave it to me the Christmas of 1998. I had just broken my leg skiing and could do nothing but lay on the couch and hold my saw, watch log home building shows and dream of clearing the land for the home I would build soon. I go thru Springfield every time I go to Branson. I will make it a point to stop into OP Hardwoods.

Darin, they say it's gonna get colder. Maybe the warmer weather will head your way.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

O-P Hardwoods is on Chestnut Expressway right off of Glenstone, about one block…..In your case, it you're coming up I-44, take the Glenstone Exit, and head South on Glenstone till you get to Chestnut Expressway….Turn left on Chestnut, go over the rr tracks, and O-P Hardwoods is on the right, just past a carpet co….It's a mom and pop owned business, and the folks are really nice and helpful….They even took my hot check from out of state..lol.

Then, when you leave there, just follow Chestnut Exp. East to Hy. 65 heading towards Branson….Easy peasy….nice and easy…!! Unless you've got other places to go while in Springfield….then you're on your own….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do they have a parking spot for a 36' camper?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and near 50 today in WW. Clouds rolling in late with 1/2" rain for tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yep…They have a nice size parking lot right by the building. I think you could park your camper and truck there with no problem….You could also park on the side street beside the building…..

Bob (WW).....It was about the same here after the rain left this morning…It was close to 70 and sunny…But it's about to change….The high tomorrow will be 43, with a low in the mid to high 20's….Time to burn some firewood…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the weather is a bit mixed up this morning. The temp is 35 and a forecast high for today is 45 and rain or snow or both. The snow started last night around 6 PM and by 7:30 we had an additional 4" to 5" on the ground. Then it turned to sleet and then to rain. So there's ice on top of the snow this morning. Roads are crappy and we have to drive down state today. One good thing is it's 50 down state today.

I can't stay and chat cause I've gotta get ready to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Well…..Like I predicted, it turned colder….Yesterday was like a spring day with temps in the high 60's. But last night a cold front started coming in, the wind started howling, and the temps dropped pretty quick. It started getting colder and colder, and the wind got up to 20-25 mph., and is still blowing it's butt off….The low was 36, and feels like 29, which it still is, and the high will be 45 (?).....Very clabbered out, and it looks like it could snow any minute….None is forecast…it just looks that way….But…it gets colder as the week roles along….Fireplace time..

Don….Man, it sounds blustery up in your neck of the woods…It also sounds dangerous, too…Snow, sleet, rain, then ice…I hate that kind of weather…Around my neck of the woods here, we would be sequestered in the house till it was gone…Every year we have "ice week", and nothing moves….Driving these roads ain't like driving on flat ground…You could slide off a mountain side in a heart beat, and wind up in a 50-100 ft. gully…No one would ever find you, unless you had a phone….!!! You drive safely, bud, and watch out for other drivers…..Keep it between the ditches as best you can, and come back home safe…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

64 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Off to a doctor's appointment. Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, winter came back a little. It's 38, headed for a high of 39. It's the wind that'll get ya.

Don, that sounds like a terrible drive. I love the snow and hate the ice. Too bad there has to be a fine line. You be careful out there. Don't slide into one of Ricks gullies.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I've already told FFBill and WWbob so I'll tell you folks. My highly anticipated fishing trip was a bust. First of the 4 wheeler wouldn't. Guess it didn't care for the low temp. It was 10 or 12 when we pulled out at 4:30 and probably colder in the woods where we parked to unload. I had a nice 5-6 mile round trip hike on an old rail bed. Well that's what really killed me. I had my knees replaced about 5 years ago. Walking on that frozen, packed terribly uneven snow really did a number on the old fat boy. I hooked a sucker and lost one steelhead very shortly after I set the hook. To top it off we tore up my favorite rod on the way out. There's a real good reason it's called fishing and not catching. This Steelhead fishing out here is often a real physical challenge. But what beautiful country to see. We hiked into one hole and found a fresh steaming hot cougar tracks. My buddy is a retired Fish and game biologist, said it was a small cat 80-90 pounds. He even found where it had sat on a rock looking at the river. Would have liked to have it nonetheless. Only cat I've ever seen outdoors is the one I shot after the dogs treed it.

Now that I'm healed up time to get things done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

45 and raining in WW. Coughing and achy ;-( Typical cold, enuf said.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bone chilling cold out this morning. Even though it's only 25, it feels, to me anyway, like 10. It's supposed to get to 31, still below freezing. Ugh! I went out and started he stove in the shop but it's gonna take at least 2 hours to warm up.

I gotta tell ya about our trip downstate. As I said yesterday, there was a lot of snow on the ground. Just before we left the road trucks went through and cleared the roads, so just getting out of drive was my only worry. I made it out fine and skated to my first intersection. The next road was a little better and then every road after that, the roads got clearer. By the time we got an hour south, the roads were dry and very little snow on the ground. By the time we reached our destination, there was no snow at all. Unbelievable! It was just us northern folk that got the mess. But, everything went well and we got home safe. My drive was even cleared for me. All in all, a good day.

My kid thought I needed a business card for my new Facebook page. Last night, he sent me the first copy via e-mail and I've got to say it looks pretty good. However, I can't share it just yet. We had to make a few changes. Once it's done, I'll post one.

*Burly Bob*, Isn't that kind of a long hike for anyone, let alone you. I mean, you obviously was able to handle it but that kind of hiking should be reserved for younger folks. Are your knees sore today?

Well boys, I've got some chores to do so I'll spare you from more useless information. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cool out there right now and headed for a high of 42. We've got some seesaw temps for the next week or so. Basically it's 50's or 30's and maybe some rain or snow one night. Not bad, and I'll take it.

Don, good to hear that road conditions improved as you went. Business card eh? I have not officially started a business. I would like to get a bit more business, but am leery about legalities.

Ok, it's time to change my oil again. Seems like I just did that. Tomorrow I need to take my truck in for a new emergency brake. I guess the parts fell apart.

Catch ya later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 and sunny for San Diego today.

Another doctor's appointment this afternoon.

WWBob, get some rest, and drink plenty of liquids. Maybe a little Tylenol, too.

BBob, I have to applaud your effort in making a trek like that. Lucky you didn't have a heart attack. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy, and morning, ya'll,

It's pretty cold this morning, but nothing like Don has up in his neck of the woods….It was 29 when I stumbled to the kitchen…I say stumbled, cause my knees are killing me, and my back is aching something fierce….Damn this old age….A lot of it I think, is the weather changes as we go along….It's now 32, sunny, no clouds, no wind, and the high will be 46…Bill is pretty well right on with his basic weather patterns….It either is, or isn't…..

Don…Glad to hear you made home unscathed, and out of danger….It does that here, too….Snows or rains in one spot, and it may be perfectly clear down the road a piece….Sometimes, but not always…By the way, who cleared your driveway while you were gone..? Grimlins..? Anyway, glad you made it in one piece….Did I mention I hate rain, sleet, snow, and it all turning to ice…? That's no weeny panada…..

BurleyBob…..Stay out of the woods, and don't walk on trails….It's hard on the old bod, and kills them knees…Since I've had my knees replaced, I've hated every minute of it….You can never replace the original parts, and have them work the same….It ain't happening….Metal ain't the same as bone….It freezes up on you…So…rest, relax, and take drugs….Get them dogs in the air, and get off them knees….Sorry you broke your favorite rod….I know the feeling….I fish with rods that are expensive (around $200 each), and I've lost 2-3 over the last few years….One time over in OK I was fishing a pretty big money bass tournament. It was cold, raining, and the wind was blowing a gale….Got a good bite, set the hook, my hands and rod handle were wet, and the fish jerked it right out of my hands, and took it down about 20 feet….It was an All Star rod, and 5500C Garcia reel…..And one time my partner kicked one overboard here on the lake….It went into about 50-60 feet…..I've got a few more stories like that, but I'll save them for another time…..

Bob (WW).....Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly…A lot of that crude going around…That's why I stay home, to keep from getting it from some yahoo….Like BB, get plenty of rest, sleep, and take drugs….

Well gents, that's about all I have for today…Every one heal up, take drugs, and get to feeling better. Dbob….Keep us posted on your condition and hope you're on the mend, also…..Rest, sleep, and take drugs, also…..I don't mind getting old (that's in the cards)...I just don't like being stove up where it hurts to move….


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, DBob and the rest. My F#$king knees were hurtin' like a dirty rotten SOB. Thank goodness for Ibuprophen. I've promised myself I ain't doing that fishing trip again. It sure sucks to get old, fat and out of shape. You'll remember that old line, The mind is willing but the flesh is weak. Yeah well that was me. Maybe if I lose another few dozen more pounds it won't be so tough on the old fat boy.

So last night my son calls. He's taking a short break from his studies. He up and tells me he had his world rocked at the doctor's. He's trying to figure out what his stomach issues are. Well, the Doctor came in, left and came back in about 5 minutes later. They talked a bit, the doctor up and asked my son. So tell me the story about your right kidney? Boy wonder said it's fine, why. Doctor says, You don't got one. Boy Wonder told doctor that's the first he'd ever heard of that in 28 years. Apparently the left is larger and making up for the nonexistent right one. I would loved to have seen the look on my son's face when he learned that one. It's a darn good things the USMC never found out. Boy Wonder wouldn't be where he is now! That was a real stroke of luck.

So we did get a little snow today. It was enough that they shut the Interstate between here and the next town west. There's a pretty nasty steep canyon that always causes problems. We might get a little tomorrow.

Time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. It was 27 out with full sun. Going to 45 i think. Maybe a little snow and colder early next week. Im waiting for my truck to get e brakes fixed. I took down the yellow pine that i bought and dimensioned to build a new kitchen island like 3 years ago. Its time to build it. It will have rail and stile frames with white panels.

Bbob, thats amazing. Missing a kidney!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold with lots of white landscape surrounding me. It snowed again last night but, we only got a dusting, about 1-2" at best. The temp this morning is 24 trying to get to 33 this afternoon. Lots of cloud cover all day.

*FF Bill*, I agree about the legalities of owning a business. I don't have a business but, my son felt I needed something. When I go to estate sales, I leave a makeshift card with my name and phone number on the back so people can call me if they find an apron. So, he thought I should have some "real" ones to use. It's still not a business, but if it works, great. That sounds pretty cool using that yellow pine to make cabinets with.

*Burly Bob*, What an interesting story about your son's kidney. It's amazing how the body adapts to a situation and overcomes a problem.

*WW Bob*, I hope your feeling better soon.

*Rick*, You have some neat stories yourself. I've had some fishing rods broke at the tip years ago. But, they were cheap rods so I didn't care much about loosing them. Your's on the other hand, I probably would have either cried or jumped in and grabbed it off the bottom. That's a lot of money to throw overboard.

Well boys, I got an update on my friend who's in the hospital. They just moved him out of ICU last night after spending 20 days there. Someone remarked that it cost the insurance company $10,000 a day for his stay in ICU. He isn't much better though. He has blood clots in both lungs and they said they can't do anything about them. They said the clots have to dissolve themselves. I find that hard to believe in this day and age. He's not hooked up to anything, no monitors, nothing. The doctors told his wife to enjoy every minute she has with him. If that ain't a scary thought! I think something's up. He tries to walk but he can only take two steps and then he has to rest.

Well that's enough for today. It's time to do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Hooray! No doctors today!

BBob, I understand completely, and you have my sympathy. Right now I'd find it tough to make it through the day without Tylenol. Amazing story about your son's kidney. 28 years and they just discovered it now?


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, it is an amazing thing. I'm still shaking my head about it.

Well that little snow the other day added a couple percent to the snowpack. I'm sure hoping it sticks around.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I headed out to the shop to finish a few bandsaw boxes. I get my pattern drawn on all and start cutting the drawer on the first block. I get 3/4 around and snap!! There goes my last 3/16" blade. $50+ later for an order to Highland for 3 and I'm resorting to sweeping and cleaning. Any of you guys have such a warm fuzzy relationship with Murphy like I do? But all is not lost, I got some cold beer in the fridge and tomorrow I'm going to give my plane irons and chisels some much needed TLC. Who knows I might putter around and figure out another shop organizer. Heaven knows I can always use more organization. I'll also be putting a whole bunch of trout in the smoker. The last batch was awesome!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily, mr Murphy has only broken one of my bandsaw blades so far, but I'm no stranger to him with other things. He usually makes me cut things wrong.

Here's a dry fit for the back panel for my new kitchen island. When I originally planned this build I didn't have rail and stile bits. I was going to T&G it. The bits make it much easier. Now I just need end panels, face frame, drawers. I'm not almost done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to you all,

I'm just now getting on after pretty much doing chores all day….I started early milling up some timber for a project for a customer….After doing that, I did some sketches and layout for some mortises and tenons….I also milled up some lumber for a gun rack that one customer wants, plus a "peg board" (kind of like a tie rack) so he can hang his compound bows on….I have some huge Shaker pegs that I will use for that (It's what he wanted)....Then I went and had dinner with all the guys that I fish with about 12:00. There were about 6 of us, and he served chili….Yummy….Then I had to head to town to get the oil and filter changed in my truck..It was the first oil change, as I only have about 3500 miles on it….I get 4 free changes a year…..Nice!!

Well….It's about supper time, so I better close this out for now, and get a bite of grub…..Oh yea…..it was 36 this morning when I arose for java, and now it's about 48…..No wind, sunny all day, and the low will be 30…Not bad for a February day….Sat. and Sunday will be decent, also..High 50's, and mild lows….No rain or snow in the forecast….yet….but it's coming…My old bones are telling me that a change is in the air….They ache…

Don…. I've got plenty of stories, especially fishing tales, that has happened to me over the last 40 years of chunkin' and windin' , and other things that have happened…..Sorry to hear about your friend and neighbor…Hope he improves. That's a long time in ICU….With blood clots in his lungs, it sounds like his days are numbered….

BB…..You're hard on them bandsaw blades…lol.!! How many have you broken now..? Try some 1/4" intead of 3/16th's….I don't think I know Mr. Murphy quite as well as you do….!! But his ghost comes around often…You still munching on them trout? I figured you'd have them polished off by now…!!

Bill…..Looking good on the back panel for your kitchen island….That's something I don't have…rail and style bits….I've thought about getting a set, but haven't yet, as I mostly do m&t joints…You still have some building to do, so you're moving right along…..Gonna be nice when you're done…..

Well….I've really got to close now, as the wife says it's time for supper, so I'll grab another cup of joe, and hunker down for the night….Catch ya'll in the morning…..sometimes….!!! Night all…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just glued up that panel and it's in clamps. It will stay that way as we have numerous things to do tomorrow.
Don, continuing to hope good things for your buddy.
Rick, I highly recommend the Freud rail and stile sets. They are adjustable for panels from 3/16" on upto I think 1/2". I have the set with just round over, but they have shaker and others. It was a bit expensive, but I have used it a lot. I make a lot of doors with it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cold. The temp is 27 this morning with light cloud cover and a forecast of 35 today.

I went down to the old house yesterday afternoon. I waited a little till it warmed up so I wouldn't freeze. But, after I started working, I began to sweat. So, I could have went down earlier. I tore out a wall that was layered with 1×10 T&G pine boards in various lengths. The longest was 8' with the shortest being 3'. Those boards have been in that house for 100 years. Pretty neat to say the least. But, they were stubborn coming out. They put up a heck of a fight. Because of their age, some split on me but, they are still salvageable. I want to try to go down again today, but I have lots of running around to do. It's kinda hard working down there without my ol buddy. He supposed to come home Monday. He still has those clots in him and if he gets in trouble, its 30 minutes to the hospital.

*FF Bill*, nice looking panel. You do nice work.

*Dawson Bob*, I can tell your getting better, your talking more.

*Rick*, you sure are a busy guy. It looks like there aren't enough hours in the day for you to get things done. LOL

*Burly Bob*, those band saw boxes sound kinda fun except the breaking of the blades don't sound fun. I'll have to try a few some day. Boxes that is! LOL

Well boys, I think it's time to get off my arse and get to work, daylight is burning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you old geezers, except Bill,

It was 38 this morning, with a cloudy sky, and no moisture,,,,,Now it's 40, same conditions, and a high today of 56….Not too shabby for a February winter day…...I can't believe the mild winter we're having so far….But…after sundown, it gets cold enough for a big hell-roaring fire at supper time…..But like I said before…winter's coming…

Don….It sounds like you're getting some good lumber out of that old house…You know that's gotta be some good wood….Not like today's crap….What do you plan to use it for..? Any projects in mind..? And, I'm not really that busy all the time….Yesterday was just crowded for getting things done…When I have an appointment at my Chevy dealer, I go, or they give it to another customer, and then I have to wait for an opening….That sucks…!! So…with all the rat killin' I got done, I'm pretty slack today, and will just putz around in the shop…I'll be starting to organize and clean tackle and kinda gearing up for my fishing trip in March….Would you believe that I pay $63 for a non resident fishing licence from Texas….They really stick it to non residents…Just like all states do..I order then from the TP&W, and they charge $5.00 for handling fees, but I get it mailed right to my door…But it still sucks.

Bill…..The island is beginning to take shape…Sounds like you'll get it knocked out pretty quick…And I have looked at the Freud r&s. bits, along with other brands, like Whiteside, MLCS, etc.

That's it for this report…."It's time to get off my arse and get to doing something…daylight is burning"....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and sunny here in San Diego today, which is Goldilocks weather: not too hot, not too cold, but just right.

Don, I hope you won't be pushing your neighbor to help tear down that house right away. Some times it takes a while to recover, you know.


----------



## BurlyBob

yeah I think I'm trying to make to turns to tight in to thick material. Once I'm done with this run. I'll try to fiqure out something much easier.

I started cleaning up my shop and sharpening my plane Irons. I've got a #8 that is in really tough shape. I got a wild idea and ran the blade on my stationary belt sander. I was a little concern that I might totally screw it up. I'm pleased to report that a little gentle pressure and I greatly reduced the cup in the blade. I'm thinking I saved myself a couple of days with the wet/dry sand paper. It never ceases to amaze me how much better I can get a job done if I just slow down, step back and try to fond a simple easier way to get things done.

You all have a good night.

My best,
Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today was sunny and 57°. Another day in the 50's tomorrow then a few days of cold and a little snow.

My woodworking for today was to take the panel out of clamps and put a coat of poly on the toilet seat I made. That's it. Tomorrow I may get more done. Maybe get started on end panels for the cabinet. Gotta go into work tomorrow night for OT and then work my regular days Monday and Tuesday.

Not likely to watch the Super Bowl tomorrow. The boys want to watch puppy bowl.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually warm this morning. The temp is 35 already but it's only going to climb another 3 degrees today. That's okay, I'll take it. We've got cold arctic air coming in on Tuesday so it will be too cold to work on the house. The cold air blast will be here for about a week, so that means I'll be in the shop all that time.

*Dawson Bob*, Yes you are right. My friend is gonna be laid up for about 6 months (at best), so I won't be bugging him to come out and play. However, he's gonna want to be involved with the process in some way. So, I'll keep asking him for his "expertise" advise on some issues. I don't want him to feel he's not needed. I'll be stopping in to give a report now and then.

*Rick*, I've got several idea's on how to spend that lumber. I was down there yesterday and pulled out about 10 old 2×4's. I'm thinking for one project, I could make my wife a new kitchen counter with those boards. What do you guys think? What kind of finish should I put on it when I'm done? I'm also putting on an addition to my shop for lumber storage. But, there are many more ideas swimming around in my head. I gotta do something pretty soon, the shop is filling up with lumber.

*Burly Bob*, I gotta really hand it to someone that knows how to sharpen a plane. I'm completely lost on that subject. I pull those blades out and use my Makita sharpening station for those things, but I can't hold the blades still while sharpening them. I do the best I can with what I've got. I found the best way to keep them sharp is not to use them.

Well gang, it's time to get motivated and go out to he shop. Stay safe my friends. And if you like pro football, enjoy the game tonight.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,
I'm not doing anything special in the shop…just odds and ends….I'll be taking my boat over to my marine dealer sometimes this month to get it checked out to get ready for my long trip next month to Texas / Louisiana…brakes, bearings, etc.. I have oil hubs, so that'll be replaced, and bilge pumps, lower unit oil changed, etc….Just to be on the safe side of travel…Just starting to get things ready to go…Slowly, so I don't forget something….That's why I make lists….I'd bet you guys do the same thing..lol…Old guys need it to remember…!!!

Well… I've got my java, and heading back out…Like Bill, I won't be watching the football….I'm not a sports fan at all, either college or pro…..too boring for me…But you guys that do watch it…enjoy the game….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

80 and sunny here in San Diego today. Seems like Spring, or Summer. Hard to tell the two apart around here.

I'll be watching the game today. A buddy is having a party, but I'm not quite up to that yet.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's crazy here. Sunny and headed to 40.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 50 in WW. Nothing to report but coughing and nose running ;-( Its betting better ;-) I might see some of the game if I don't sleep through it


----------



## firefighterontheside

It made it to 55° this afternoon and then the clouds came and it got cool again. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and snow showers all day, but with little accumulation.

I made an end panel for the island cabinet and made a plan for the face frame. Next time I'm in the shop I'll get the other panel done and start milling parts for the face frame.

I'm at work now. The game is on, but I'm not watching it. I'm working at station 3. I work here about once every two years.

It seems the brake work I had done the other day did not fix it. It was hot and stinky when I got here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 29 and a little overcast. Forecast temp is 40 today. Yesterday turned out pretty nice considering there's still snow on the ground, but after yesterday (and prolly today), it will be a little less. However, starting tomorrow the weather will turn cold, then colder yet after that and snow late this week. I hate that Jet Stream!

I got a lot of work done in my shop yesterday. I started a small project for my son. He wants a wood tool box, so here we go. I am currently trying my hand at lathe work for the project. It's been years since I turned anything, so I'm re-educating myself on the fly.

WW Bob, your back! I hope you're feeling better. This thread is not the same without you.

Hey you hand tool guys, did you catch the thread by "bigredknothead" on hand tools? It looks pretty cool.

Well, I gotta babysit my neighbors house today. He's coming home today and they are bringing a hospital bed for him. They want me to let the people in while they are still at the hospital collecting him. I have mixed feelings about his homecoming. I'm just hoping he can make the trip. The hospital is over an hour away.

Well, I have to go for now boys so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is getting some of the biggest snow flakes I've ever seen, many the size of golf balls and it's still a few degrees above freezing. Tried to get a few pictures, but the "sport" mode on my camera can't handle the size coupled with the speed of the flakes falling, just doesn't know what to focus on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you weather watchers,

It is really windy this morning…..The big oak trees are really leaning in the wind….Kinda scary as it blowing 15-25 mph, and it looks like it could break loose and snow any minute….but it prolly won't…It is getting colder as it's 38 now, which will be the high today, and a low of 20….Very clabbered over, and not much sun peeking through at all…..They put a wind advisory out for our area lakes here, so the worm has turned as far as the weather….

I have some errands to run this morning, as my wife went to her monthly sewing class with a group of ladies this morning over in West Plains, Mo, so I'll get a couple of things done while she's gone all day…..Other than that, I ain't got much going on today, as I'm a little stove up in the back, so I'll just take it smooth for a while…

You guys take it smooth also, and I'll be back later…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Apparently it is getting colder, saw a car spun out for no apparent reason while running a quick errand. It didn't look too slippery, but the traction control light kept lighting up even though it didn't feel too squirmy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

84 and very sunny here in San Diego today.

I feel for you guys with the nasty weather. No, really, I do.

Rick, rest is the best thing for a bad back. Take it easy for awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say good morning, but that's over. It's 31° and snowing occasionally. When it does, it looks like a blizzard.

Don, I'm sure they took his distance into account. He probably would have gone home sooner had he been closer to the hospital. You're a good friend.

DBob, I trust they are happy with how you're progressing since the valve job.

Ok, lunch time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey bigblock,

It's getting colder here, too…That wind is still howling a gale, and I was eating dinner a bit ago, and I saw snow flakes coming down….It wasn't supposed to do that here….Tells me the weather man couldn't hit the ground with his hat….Don't think it'll stick around….Watch yourself up there in the Buckeye country….It can turn nasty quick….Remember….I've been up there, too…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, thanks for asking. They're exceedingly happy with how I'm coming along since the valve job. Any time doctors are that happy with how things are going makes me worry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

DBob,

Thanks for the concern on the old back….I decided to forgo my errand running for today, cause it's a little hard to walk upright when it gets like this….I feel like a ape walking around with my knuckles dragging the ground…!! It hard to straighten up right….but a few 60 mg. of ibuphropen will do the trick….Glad to hear you're feeling better and on the mend….You do the same….take it slow and easy…..

Bill,
Like I told yeti, it's was spitting snow here about 30 minutes ago (dinner time for me at 12:00 CST). It's still trying, but not getting serious about it…..turning a little colder…A good heel-roaring fire tonight will feel good..


----------



## BurlyBob

That's real good news Dbob. Glad you on the mend and feeling better.

WWBob, how's that headache doing. Hope your on the mend as well.

Our weather is crazy for this time of year. Weatherman says it's headed for the low 50's end of the week and first of next. I've seen it reach 20 below or more this time of year.

I a good friend dragged me out this morning to go Four wheeling in the sagebrush. Yeah, it was okay. We saw some beautiful country a few dozen mulies and a bobcat track. This buddy is trying to talk me into buying a 4 wheeler, in a pig's eye! I'm wanting to buy that jet 12"combo joiner/planer with the helical head. That's a much better idea, easier to store much less upkeep. At least to my way of thinking. I found an outfit near WWBob that sells it for under 3 grand and free shipping. That beats the best deal Woodcraft has ever offered. I figure I've at least another year of working on "Stick in the Mud", before she lets me pull the trigger. She ain't never gonna go for a 4wheeler.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, I'm back from zombie land. Not doing much yet. At least I'm no longer afraid I will not die ;-) That is a good sign. About the time I got past the migraine cycle last week, the nasty cold started. ;-( Things are looking up for spring recovery ;-) 55 here today and sunny. Supposed to be better tomorrow and all over the west. Sorry you guys back east have to pay the price, but the bad weather has to go some where.

just took a look at the yeti thread. I'm no help, just a wannabe, except for getting the motor to turn ;-)

BBob, That Jet store is a couple miles from my house. They get all the surplus and damaged merchandise to dispose of. Most of what I saw there the few times I was there looked like new to me. Little blemishes I guess.

Don, Too bad your friend has such problems at such a young age. A friend who just passed a couple months ago spent about 3 years in rehab, nursing homes and hospitals. Going home is a good sign.

Bill, I hope the Puppy Bowl was good this year. One of the few super Bowls that wasn't a blow out ;-) Too bad Cam Newton tromped on the 12th Man flag in the playoffs, He jinxed his team ;-( Sportsmanship is the way to the top ;-)

Glad to hear you got a good grind on your valve DBob. Even if they make you nervous, happy doctors are still better than sad ones!


----------



## dawsonbob

> Glad to hear you got a god grind on your valve DBob. Even if they make you nervous, happy doctors are still better than sad ones!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yup, roger that!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well guys,

Here it is 12:30, and it's time to hit the rack…..So I'll say good night to all….Talk to you munyana…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We're received a gift from mother nature last night in the form of snow. We got about 3" of new snow last night and it's still coming down. The temp is 29 and will climb to 33 today and the wind is a little brisk today. Yesterday it got up to 40 again. Boy was it nice working out in the shop yesterday. I was tempted to throw the doors up and enjoy the nice weather.

But, the roads are crappy. I know, cause I went to town for my wife and got her a "Paczki" (pronounced punchkey). For those of you that don't know, a paczki is nothing more than a donut but it's something eaten on "fat tuesday". Paczki's are bad for diabetics but, once in a while, what the hey! Once I got on the road, I couldn't get any traction with my 4×4. I passed a road grater on the way to town and thought the roads would be better on my return. But, I was wrong. All the grater did was scrape off the snow to expose the ice on the road. The roads are slick. I slid through an intersection on my return and I wasn't even driving fast. No more driving today. I guess I'm stuck in the shop again. LOL

Neighbor update: he didn't come home yesterday. He's developed an infection somewhere. His white blood cell count was elevated a tad. So, they're keeping him for a few more days. I guess when he heard the news, he cried. He wants to come home and I think he's also a little scared too. So, we are temporarily on a holding pattern for the homecoming.

*WW Bob*, good to see you back at it again. It got a little quiet around here without you bending our ears.

*Rick*, I didn't think your body could break down like that. You better take care of yourself so you can go fishing in March.

*Burly Bob*, I'm with you on purchasing a new shop toy instead of a quad. Those quads are everywhere here in the north country. Sometimes I wish I had one, but then again I can't cut wood with it, so forget it.

Dawson Boy, I'm certainly glad your on the mend and the doctors are happy with it as well. When they're smiling, your smiling. Keep it up.

*FF Bill*, I just read a post on FB the other day about some fire department getting bashed for paying too much money for their firefighters. Chances are they are a paid call department and are paid by the run. That just burns me when taxpayers talk like that. They would talk differently if they needed the help. Anyway….....

Well, I'm gonna go out and mess around in my shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sounds like everybody in on the mend so that's a real good thing. DonW I envy you with your snow. We'll be hitting the low 50's end of the week first of next. Definitely out of the norm for this time of the year. I'm headed to Boise to pick up, "Stick in the Mud". She's flying back from Chihuahua, Mx after her nursing gig with daughter. Get to see my grandson a little. He's actually warming up to me a bit. He didn't balk much when I held him last time. So I got a little more house cleaning so I don't get in to much trouble. Trust me I will get in trouble nonetheless! Sucks to be me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Well….I'm still a little slow getting around this morning as the back attack hasn't quite left yet…But, I'm used to it after 20+ years…I just have to be careful how I move, or twist, or turn…Then I have to take my thumb and try to push the herniated disks back in, and hope I hit the bulging disks, too…It saves on doctor visits….!!!
It is 32 now, ant the same when I finally got out of bed…slowly….And that lousy wind is still blowing a gale out…It has never let up since yesterday, and it must be hitting 20-25 mph….Plenty of sun, no snow, no rain, and the high will be 38….The wind is so bad, I tried to have a fire last night, and the smoke kept "puffing" out into the house, so I gave up and closed the screens and glass doors…..So….I'm not going in the shop today, and prolly won't do much of anything till I get rid of this back attack….More drugs….!!

Don…. It sounds like you better stick around the house, bud, and not go out in that nasty weather…No way I would have gotten out to go my wife a doughnut…..She would of had to have a piece of cinnamon toast, or a bisquit and honey….she'd been on her own before I risk tearing my truck up, or sliding off into one of these 500-1,000 foot gullies…..!!! I might of wound up with a black eye, but that's ok….lol….That must be a Yankee doughnut…I've never heard of it….Actually, it sounds Russian….Just give me a doughnut with glaze on it…

Bob (WW)....Hope you're still on the mend, and getting over that crud….That stuff will sure knock you back a loop or two….Takes a while to start feeling perky again….and human….Sounds like your weather there is pretty decent…..50's ain;t bad…..

BurleyBob…You be careful out there going after "Stick in the Mud"....Glad to hear your daughter is on the mend, also….That Mexico can be a dangerous place, if you're in the wrong part….Here's a short story: Some friends of mine flew down to Mexico to fish at Lake Saltio…Had a guide hired, and all that…They rented an old beat up car to get them to the lake…Had to take a dirt road to get there, and they were attacked by bandits….They came out of the hills on horseback, and started shooting at the car, and to rob those guys…They shot up the car, and luckly no one was hit by bullets….They made a fast turn around and got the heck back to town, got on a plane, and came back to the states…The car had bullet holes all in it, and the Mexicans tried to make them pay for damages….it wasn't happening…They said never again on a trip to Mexico…..Same thing on Falcon Lake on the Old Mexico / Texas border….Only down there, they deal with drug dealers….The Mexicans have patrol boats that
have .50 caliber machine guns mounted on them, looking for drug pushers and drug lords….I ain't going there…

Well guys, that's my tale of woes for now….You guys keep healing up, and we might make it through winter….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

83 and sunny here in San Diego today, a little cooler than yesterday.

You guys watch yourself on those icy roads back there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we got about an inch of snow last night which made for very treacherous back roads. Had a couple of car off the road this morning on a windy hilly road. One was a suburban on its side in the ditch. She tried to avoid hitting a car sideways in the road and drove off the side of the road. On my way to the call I had to go down the worst road we have. Very steep long hill. There were cars all over the road, but myself and the ambulance had to make our way thru. My brakes locked up a bunch of times on the way down. The ambulance was a new 4×4 rig they just put in service yesterday.

It's still flurrying out, but mostly it's just windy and cold.

I won a bunch of stuff in an online auction last night, so tomorrow I have to go pick it up. Two rolls of field fencing for my goats, some big shelving units that will go in my basement and a metal shelf cabinet unit for my shop closet. I also bid on some crappy wood cabinets. I bid $.01 and won it. I figure they can go on my shop wall and hold many things.

I hear a lot of bad things about Mexico, but I also hear a lot of bad things about Detroit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, it's so easy for people to complain about how much firefighters make. Granted that some full time departments make too much, but for the most part not. What people also don't realize is that some 95% of firefighters in this country are volunteers. They are still volunteers even if they are paid on call. When I started we got $5 per call. As you know some calls last 5 minutes and that's $60 per hour, but the all nighters still pay $5. Where I live the guys are poorly underpaid and they run more fires than we do. I would be happy to pay more in taxes, but the back country farmer types don't feel they need better protection. That's my rant of sorts.


----------



## BurlyBob

FFBill, I concur about low pay. When I was a cop in my small town out here in the hinterland things were tight. Glad the wife had a decent job as well. I grabbed every piece of OT I could get. That also meant making a lot of cases/arrests just to get court OT. Doing so resulted in a Catch 22 situation. Slow down, ease back than your not worth your pay. Do to much and nobody likes you so they refuse to up your wages. I'm just really glad I'm out of that whole drama scene.

You just be careful and go home to your family every night. I had a friend on the Fire dept. Moved to another town and was fighting a really big fire on a large building. He and two other guys fell thru the roof. They never made it out….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Here where I live, our fire dept. is all volunteer, except for the Chief….I think he's full time…We also have an auxillary thing where the women do stuff, also…Twice a year they send out letters and envelopes to the residents asking for donations, and in the fall they have a pig roast to raise money….The ladies make pies and cakes and cole slaw and beans to go with the pig…..Yummy…..I always donate the two times, and we either go up to the fire house for the pig, or the wife stops on her way home and brings us back two meals….Really cheap…$5.00 a meal.

The fire dept. is about 5 blocks from my house…Also, when I pay my property taxes, I have 4 lots, and money is taken to help the f.d. for each lot….It ain't much, but along with the donations and roast, it helps them buy new equipment, such as radios, breathers, mask, etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 62 in WW today. I'm back, but…..... couldn't keep my eyes open today. Must have slept 13.5 of the last 16. My little brother ID this as Public School Disease. Got it from his grandson he claims, but my wife works at a school. Who knows who is the guilty party?

The icy roads remind me of a day I was coming home in the afternoon. Nice sunny afternoon, snow melting. I started up an east facing slope that looked to be damp. It was freezing on the road, black ice. I felt a tire slip and knew I wasn't going to make it. When I tried to stop, the truck started sliding backwards. Looked like I was going off a 30 foot high embankment without any guard rails. This is one of those rare opportunities when instinct had better be right the first time. ;-) I cut the wheels, hit the brake; the truck slid around sideways. Just before it made a full 180, let off the brakes and dropped it into lowest gear. Idled to the bottom. Those waiting at the light to come on up went a different way when they saw that. ;-) I thought I was going to bend the back of my van on the high side embankment, but that would be preferable to rolling of the low side. Got lucky, not a scratch ;-)

Those 4 wheelers just sit in the garage. Worse than a boat, can even fish out of them. Good call BBob.

How come everyone thinks everyone else is over paid but themselves?

My nephew used to ride Hound and Hare cross country races. He was national champ once ;-)) ;-)) He wouldn't ride Baja. Banditos dig holes and cover them over to trap racers and rob them.

Good thing you are an amateur doc like me, Rick. Gotta take care of the stuff they can't do or you can't get them to do or can't get to them to do ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

I'm still a little sluggish this morning..The back attack hasn't vanished yet, but it's easing up somewhat…..I still can't get into the shop to do what I want to, and it makes me mad to be down and out…...

It is 28 now, and was 21 for the low this morning…..Plenty of sun, the wind has let up now, after howling all night , and I hope it's gone….Boy that wind would cut right through you…If you went outside, you could tell just where them drawers come to….!! The high will be 48, and no rain or snow in the forecast….That's fine by me….

Bob.(WW)....I figured it out a long time ago….Only you know where you hurt, and doctors don't…You can tell them, but most don't have a clue…All they can do is prescribe drugs, or want to stick you in the hospital to run test…But like you and I…we know what we need to do to get relief…..The doctors should pay us….!!

Don….I gave your antique tool box a look, and a comment…..Stellar job, bud….That's some nice old wood….

You guys be careful out on them icy roads, and stay home where it's safe….You don't want to rip or tear something, or bend it in the middle…..The rest of you just take it smooth and I'll be back..!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold up here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 11 and with the wind chill factored in, it's -4. It's supposed to get to 15 for a high today and tonight it's supposed to get to +1. I can't wait for the jet stream to move so it can warm up a little. I cleaned off the steps and walk last night before I came in only to have more snow this morning on it. Oh Well!

First off, I apologize for being so long winded yesterday. I didn't realize how bad I was until I finished writing. I'll try to keep it short.

Paczki's is a traditional sweet type of donut. I have no idea how it came to Michigan from New Orleans. Here's a little tid bit for y'all. The Mardi Gras started in Europe and the word Mardi Gras is French for Fat Tuesday or Shovel Tuesday. The custom made it over here to New Orleans in 1837 and grew from there. Fat Tuesday was a day that started before Lent for the Catholic's. In Europe, they would consume all their sweet eat's before Lent started so they could get the sweets out of the house. Then the Catholic's would eat fish for the remainder of Lent. Anyway, that's how it all began.

Rick, I have been to Falcon Lake in Texas. It's a large lake on the border as you said. I've heard tails of bodies being found in that lake. When I was there, there were many boats out on the lake. It's a neat place to visit.
I didn't see any patrol boats on the lake that day, but I have seen many patrol boats on the Rio Grande river.

FF Bill, The last Chiefs job I held was at a department where the firefighters were paid-call. Their pay was on the point system. Each fire call paid $300 per call. After 3 months of accumulating the points, the guys would be paid on how many calls they were on. Sometimes these guys made over $20,000 a year just based on points. Think about it, $300 divided by 3 guys is a lot for a 5 minute false alarm call. But, then you had the all nighter too with many more guys. They didn't want to change their pay system to hourly as I proposed. The payroll budget for that department was $500,000 a year. And, yes there are those department that get paid $5 a call still. It's a weird system altogether. If departments followed the federal guide lines, they should be paid hourly because they are employees.

Well, I'm cutting it short today as promised even though it doesn't looks short. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

84 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

I'm off to a short appointment. C-ya.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Little over 2" of fresh snow last night with sporadic snowing today, should see another 1" - 3" by night. This really makes me appreciate summer & fall that much more!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It's 22° and snowing. I went to pick up my auction winnings this morning. Field fencing, 12' of commercial shelving and a big metal cabinet for my shop closet. On the way home it started to snow. As I passed the boys school I saw buses pulling in early. I stopped and talked to a driver who said school was closing at 12:30 and it was 11:30 at the time. I just went in and got them instead of having them ride the bus in the snow.

I think our volunteers now get their share of the 10,000 that's budgeted for volunteers. At the end of the year all runs are counted and they get their percentage of the total. Usually about 500-800 per guy I think.

Rick, I can't believe it was 48 down there. 22 has been our high.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yes sir…..It's now 44, and still sunny….If it wasn't 44 out there, it would be like a spring day….Like I said this morning, it's gonna get up to 48…..I can't believe your at 22, and it's snowing…If it's 22 now, you're in for a cold, snowy night…..!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Incredibly warm for this time of year, 40 and no snow in the forecast. Hopefully things will change.

Made it back from Boise with no problems. Man that place is growing. Traffic is getting as bad as some honest big cities.

I've got to check and see how the steelheadin' is doing. Might have to make a run to the Wallowa River and try to hook something. I'm not greedy, one or two would be nice.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, The temp is +6 right now and with the wind chill the temp is -7. Tonight's temp is supposed to be +1, who knows what the wind chill will make it. It's so cold right now that the house is popping. It does that when it's extremely cold. I think winter finally showed up. Darn, I thought it would miss us this year.

I just wanted to drop a quick line to let you guys know that I'll be out of town for a couple of days so, I'll catch you when I get back. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Don, Now I know how Fat Tuesday got to Seattle.

Warm and cloudy in WW today.

That's it, I was too long winded yesterday. U R even again ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

You be careful Don. That winter of yours sounds more like what I was expecting here. Looking at another crazy warm day tomorrow.

Good night all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I just had to tell ya the temp before I left the house. It's -7 this morning with a wind chill of -21 and clear sky's. It's so cold that the snow squeaks when you walk on it. The smoke from chimney's is hanging just over the roof tops. In other words, it's DARN cold! Come on Spring!

Stay safe my friends, and warm.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It's cold here this morning…..26, and it is mostly cloudy, but the sun keeps peeking through, and there is no wind, after having 2-3 days of it howling, and blowing a gale….Glad to see that gone, as it made it feel sooo cold..Was able to have a big hell-roaring fire last night, and it felt warm and toasty….The high today will be 48…Not a lot of change in the pattern from the last few days….

Don…..Dang man….That is tooo cold for man nor beast…..But I have seen about that cold here in the Ozarks…It's been a while, but it has happened before….I remember in 2002 when they started clearing the land to build my shop, it was December 11th…..my birthday, and it was 6 degrees out….I don't even know what the wind chill was, but I have seen it - 5 a couple of times since then through the years following….I don't know how you folks live in that kind of weather….I guess if you grew up with it all your lives, it's jut natural….
That's about all I have for now…Everyone stay warm and toasty, and don't go out if you don't have to…Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW and Rick. It's 10:30am here and it's 38. It outta be more like Don's temp. The Sun's shining and I need to get to the garage and get something done.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

School was cancelled again today. Supposed to get another inch of snow tonight. School may be cancelled again tomorrow.

Had some running to do, but we are done. Hopefully I'll get home and work in the shop. Get some more work done on the island.

You guys have a good day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

It's 47 and sunny here….I can't believe we're having such different weather now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Currently its 30 and sunny, but they say snow is coming.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

It's 82 and seriously sunny here in San Diego today.

Even with the wind chill, it's not too cold.


----------



## darinS

Staying way to warm here. We will be in the high 50's to low 60's for the rest of the week and into next. BLAH!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Trying to stay warm here too, it's 18 outside right now and should start falling soon. It's been snow on and off all day, last night a fresh 3" fell with another 2" or so throughout the day. The wind was blowing enough to make it a little heavier snow, the first time I've needed to run the snowblower yet this winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, damp and about 50 around the clock. Relapse day for the cold. Celebrated the end of it too early ;-(

BBob, Saw your goose blind comment on Darrel's thread. Down in the Treasure Valley, hunters would dig a hole about 6 feet deep so they could stand in it and shoot geese. It worked good, but once in a while they would forget to fill it in before the farmers started working the field in the spring. ;-( Those holes don't look too good filled with John Deere green ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bob, I dug a pit in a wheat field one morning. That was long before I knew anything about goose hunting. One of the guys with use wore a red sweat shirt. Guess he didn't know much about goose hunting either. A whole lot of work for nothing. We filled it up before we left. Just some dumb high school kids. I'm going to call that outfit up there about that jointer/planer to see if I decide to buy I get a new, undamaged one.
They've got financing that looks pretty decent. I'm still kicking the idea around.

Sunny day here, headed to low 40's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Well…. We have a repeat of the same weather we've had here for the last couple of days….It is 41, with plenty of sunshine, no clouds, and not much wind…..Another spring-like looking day….The high will be 52, but I guess a cool front is moving in, cause the low is gonna be 17, and the high tomorrow will be 38….a little different temp change….Starting on Sunday, it's supposed to snow, then turning to rain, and the next few days will be the same forecast….So a little change is coming…..But hey….it's winter time….Can't expect anything different…

Bob (WW)...Sorry to hear you still have the crud….Sometimes we get in a hurry to get well too soon…Just try to get plenty of rest, drinks fluids, and take drugs…..!!

You guys up in Yankee land stay warm and safe….Keep an eye on that weather…!!

Well, I better close this up, and start baking a cake….Today's my wife's birthday, and last night she put on a big pot of red beans….Then she does a nasty…..After supper, when we have cake, she pours red bean juice all over her cake, especially if it's chocolate…..Yuk..!! I've watched her and her family eat it like that for 40 years…Guess I should be used to it by now….NOT..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's about 35 out and fairly sunny. It snowed about 1/2" last night and the boys went to school. Amazing. Supposed to get down to 7 tonight and then a high of 20 tomorrow. Talking about some snow, sleet and rain on Sunday. Oh joy, I'll be at work.

Built the other end panel for my island cabinet. Now I need to go out and build the face frame, but that requires dimensioning all the lumber first. I guess I'm gonna go to valentines parties at school this afternoon and then fish fry later. Woodworking show is tomorrow, so that should be fun. Haven't been in many years. Maybe I'll find something I can't live without.

I've never hunted a bird. Well, I went out for turkeys once, but didn't see any. I've killed some clay pigeons, but they didn't taste very good.

Ok, lunch is over.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

82 and sunny here in San Diego today, pretty much the same as yesterday.

Used to hunt quail and pheasant when I was a kid. Good times, good meals.

Bob, take it easy and don't fight a cold.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The gauge had 2 3/4" from the last 10 damp days +/-. Rain supposed to be on the way for a few days ;-( Sun breaks and showers today and nearly 60.

Don't pits work for geese, BBob? Irrigation ditches work well for ducks if you don't look up and spook them.

Pheasants and doves were my favorites. When I was a kid it took a pheasant feather longer than 3' to win the contest at Pennywise Drug in Nampa ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 7 at 5:00 this morning, winter took a while to get to the rust belt, but it's here in full force now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's darn cold again this morning. It hasn't changed since the last time I was on. This morning it was -8 with a wind chill of -18 and clear blue sky's. Yesterday when we came home, we ran into a few snow squalls that were blinding. They were so bad, we couldn't see the car in front of us. The wind was so hard, it froze the snow pack to ice on the roads.

Good News, my neighbor came home last night. I haven't been there to see him yet and probably won't for a while. I want him to rest for a while. I'm sure now that he's home, he'll get better with every day he's home.

While I was visiting my son, he surprised me with another nail apron. This one is quite different than the other's I've had. The phone number on it is, 56-F-21. It's called McCrumb Lbr. & Wrecking. I have to do some research on it. And since It's too cold to venture outside, I'll probably do it today. Oh, and he loved the toolbox I made him. I can't believe someone can get that excited over a chunk of wood. But, then again, who would believe someone would get excited over a piece of old cloth that used to hold nails. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, you get the booby prize today. You were the 3900th thread poster on this site. It won't be long and we'll be at 4000.

*FF Bill and Rick*, isn't it interesting how close you guys live and how different the weather is.

Well I see nothing has changed a lot since my last post. Glad to see everyone still kicking. Most of you guys are having nice weather. Well, I'm gonna start researching my apron just as soon as I get another coffee. Sure is good to be back home and sleeping in my own bed. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all ya'll,

I almost missed the morning post…Thought I was gonna be gone, but that didn't pan out…..So now it's 31, and I don't know what the low was this morning,as I slept right through it…..!! There is plenty of sun, no clouds, and not much wind….The high will be 39, but tomorrow is supposed to be a different day….Rain / snow / ?

Next week it's supposed to be up in the high 50's and 60's….Unseasonably warm for February…..
Yesterday was my wife's birthday, and she wanted to stay home, cause she ain't having any more, according to her….

Like Bob (WW), I hunted dove and quail on the plains of Texas….No geese, as we never saw them out that far…Plenty of ducks, too, on the cow ponds…..Good times….

yeti…...That's damn cold….Stay in, and keep warm…..It prolly won't get any better yp in your neck of the woods….Hunker down by the fire…..

Don…..What can I say….your weather sucks…!! How in the crap do ya'll keep things from freezing and busting? When and if it gets close to being that cold here, I leave the water dripping in the faucets, and cover all the faucets outside with those styrofoam covers….My pipes are freeze proof (?), but I take no chances….Do you burn firewood? What do you do when you loose power? On another note, actually Bill and I don't live that close to each other….I'm about 5-6 hours from him, as the crow flies, or if I go up Hy. 5, I hit I-44, head east to St. Louis…..

That's about it for this report….I'm gonna have some dinner, then do some Pogo games on the 'puter….Just rat killing today….And guys, don't forget to get your sweeties some Valentine candy, or flowers, and a card…..It's not an official holiday, but it's the way we say I love you…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good early afternoon, everyone,

75 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, I have to admit that I like prize boobies more than booby prizes. Just the way I am, I guess.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW and Yeti, You guys got the temps I would normally expect here. It's crazy We're at 45 and may get to the 50's first of next week. No snow in the forecast only a little rain. I want more snowpack!!!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a warm +2 this morning with blue sky's. The blue sky's is the kicker cause it lets the heat escape the earth. I'd rather have it cloudy at night, it keeps the heat in like a blanket. The news claimed it was -18 last night. It's supposed to warm up to over 30 degrees in the next couple of days. Wonderful!

Rick, We have those same type of outdoor faucets that keep the pipes from freezing, prolly the same as you. We just have to trust them. I haven't done anything special to keep them from bursting or freezing. Nothing has happened yet! Knock on wood! We don't burn firewood except outdoors so if we loose power, we're screwed. We have to run a generator with alternative heat. And as you, we do leave the kitchen faucet dripping. It has been dripping for about a week now. I'm pretty sick of this cold. BTW, I think I've come down with something too! I'm feeling pretty crappy this morning.

Okay guys, I think I'm gonna take a powder for now and take it easy. I keep hitting the wrong keys, then backing up and fixing my mess. Too much energy wasted. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's snowing hard, but won't last long. May get an inch or two. Supposed to be 48 tomorrow and 70 by the end of the week.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW. My suggestion for what ails you, sleep and OJ, lots of both. Stay warm and get well.

It's been raining most of the night. Snow pack has lost 7% in the last week. It's 35 headed to 45 and low 50's tomorrow. Sure could use some colder weather and snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I've been sitting here waiting on the rain /sleet/ snow to begin, but so far, it ain't happening….The winter weather advisory missed again….So far…But it is 31, feels like 27, very cloudy, and cold…...The high will be 38, but they'll prolly miss that, too…..Just a lazy Valentines day, and I feel like a slacker….Not doing much….!!!

BurleyBob….Your weather sounds as 'bout as crazy as mine down here….We just don't know what to expect…Tomorrow it's supposed to hit the high 50's, and by the meddle of the wek, it's going to be in the low 70's…..

Don….Sounds like you've got things "covered" up in your neck of the woods….But bud, +2 is a far cry from warm….Buurr…!! I'd be huddled up to the fireplace down here…..That's too cold for man or beast….
Hope you ain't coming down with the crud….Take BB's advice, and take drugs….

Bill…..No moisture down my way…yet….It looks like it could start any minute, but nothing's happening so far…Just cold and dreary-looking….The 70's ….That's warm for this time of year…for both of us….Stay tuned for more exciting weather reports as they become available…...But I'm ready, just in case….!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Y'all stay safe now.


----------



## Grumpymike

I follow this thread daily and comment now and then … So here is another good day, as I'm commenting.
I am glad to hear that the valve jobs and other scary things went well. I pray daily for the good health of my LJ friends.
I really like to see folks That are in the teens and pushing the zero mark, makes me feel cozy, and sad that they have to put up with that kind of cold. But then again, they have trees where they live.
It's 79° and climbing, so it may reach 81° here today. not to bad for the middle of February … 
Here's hoping that y'all have good health and warm shops.


----------



## Grumpymike

Just got a weather alert on my phone…this is scary.
THE STATE OF ARIZONA COULD BE SUNNED IN FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS. Residents are Being URGED to HUNKER DOWN at the Nearest POOL or BAR Wait For Further Instructions


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haha. It may be snowing here today, but it will be 70 on Friday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Grumpy,

Now that's what I call a weather report…..That's hilarious…..Just wait, though, bud….Our time's acomin' when we can give that same report…..Glad to see you back on the weather report…..Don't be a stranger..!!! Like Bill said, I'll have 70's too by Friday and Saturday…..Can't wait to rub that in…!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE had about an inch in the gauge in the last 48, cloudy, mid 50s, congested and coughing, still ;-( Stay warm and drink lots of cold preventative ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

We'll be down to 70 or so on Thursday and Friday, but then it will warm back up to the 80's.

WWBob, there's no such thing as a cold preventative,but there are things to make a cold feel better. My favorite, back when I used to drink such things, was Johnny Walker Black Scotch. It wouldn't prevent a cold, exactly, but after a couple of doses, you didn't care. Take it easy.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, here I always thought that was snake bite medicine. But than I've used just about any adult beverage for snake bite medicine.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, it works for that, too. Finestkind snake bite fix. You can also use it before you get bit, just in case.

Sometimes, I miss those days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all,

Just have a few minutes to post…It's 36 out now, and a pretty heavy fog set in eariler…So not much sun at all, and of course with no wind, you have the fog….The high will be 58, but I also question that high….The rest of the week is looking pretty good, with it getting into the 70's by Thrusday and Friday…..That's all I have for now….More to come later…..I gotta run…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, all,

86 and sunny here in San Diego today. It would seem that winter has passed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon all. It got into the upper 40's today and melted all the snow from yesterday.
I'm ready to go home, but I have about 14 hours to go. I want to get my cabinet done so I can spray it later in the week. 
Catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Can you believe that it hit 50 here. For crying out in the night, it's still winter or suppose to be. DBob, I haven't seen anyone use "Finestkind" in ages. I do know where you got it though. I wonder if anyone else does? Here's another one… Choir practice, anyone ever been to one? I have.


----------



## dawsonbob

BB. Yep. Been there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It was a little warmer today. It got up to 27 this afternoon. But, on our way to Ann Arbor, U of M campus, we had a bout of freezing rain. We couldn't keep our windshield from freezing. We used windshield washing fluid on it several times plus had the defrost on. Most of the time, we could only use about the bottom 6" of the windshield to look out. It wasn't fun.

We made it down to my daughters yesterday and by the time I got there, I was SICK. I don't think any amount of "snakebite" medicine would've worked except to make me forget. It was rough for a while. I finally just hunkered down under a blanket in the easy chair and sweat it out. By 8 o'clock last night I was feeling better. By the time I went to bed, it was all gone. I'm glad that's over. But, I'll keep the snakebite medicine close by just in case it rears it's ugly head again.

My son has informed me that he has a project for me. Some of you guys might like this one. I have to do some wood turning for a friend of his that has a bar. He wants me to make them a beer tapper that somehow indicates or looks fire service like. So, I'm gonna try my skills at making an old straight stream nozzle. Then put a Maltese cross on top of it. We'll see. Remember boys, I've only turned one thing since high school 45 years ago. And he wants me to make it light up as well. I don't know about the last one though.

Okay, I'm going on too much again, so I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fire service beer tapper eh? Play pipe sounds neat. You can do it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Situation unchanged in WW. Flood watch is on.

DBob and BBob, since perception is reality, drink up and be merry!


----------



## dawsonbob

Unfortunately, I don't drink. Otherwise I'd be trying to cure everyone's colds, flu, achy joints, ingrown toenails, bunions, and whatever else might ail ya.

I'm helpful that way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Me either DBob, that is why I was hoping for some help ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, Have you decided what wood your going to use. Zebrawood might be interesting.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'll be happy to drink a cup of tea for you in the morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tomorrow I start another box project, for a single box! I've got this cousin in Germany who has this fantasy love of the old west. His dream is to ride a horse across the prairie, and cook a steak on an open fire. I bought him a pair of spurs when I was Mexico last fall. The box is for the spurs. Going to make it out of oak and use black walnut for splines. I've also got an idea to get my neighbor to make a branding iron for him and burn the brand in the top. I'm looking forward to this project should be enjoyable.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's really cool, BBob. Really cool, indeed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That sounds like he should be happy with it. Do you think will ever get to ride the purple sage and brave the chilly winds? You might suggest he enhances the experience by branding a few calves ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

2+ inches of heavy, sticky snow fell here in the rust belt last night, we got nearly 3 inches of fresh salt. It's the kind that makes the snowblower actually work a little. Should be good for making snowmen with the kids later if it doesn't warm up too much beyond freezing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It was 39 when I arose for coffee, and now it's 41, very clabbered over, and we had a little rain this morning…Just enough to get the ground and driveway wet…..The wind has really picked up in the last hour or so, and beginning to blow pretty good…..The high will be 52, and it's gets better every day…Like I said before, it's supposed to be in the low 70's by Friday….Not too shabby….

You guys talking about beer and liquor….I don't let those two touch my lips…..That's why I have a funnel….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

This crazy weather is not letting up. It's headed to 50+ today. WWBob, Sadly I doubt my cousin will ever get to the US and I truly doubt he rides the range due to a terrible hip issue. As for branding. He's got a lease of a small piece of ground with a 1 room cabin, his ranch. It's maybe 75' by 100' . I'm pretty sure the cabin is going to have a bunch of brands applied to it. It only matters that he enjoys these gifts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still morning, but only just.
It's 35 and snowing. Might as well be rain. Looking less like rain as we speak.
Working on cabinet. Will have it together today.
Have a good one. I'll be back later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

85 and seriously sunny here in San Diego today.

Got to go get ready for a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well it's midday, and 81° in my front yard … about the same in the back also … The pool temp is at a chilling 60°, so no swimming for a bit.
*Bob in WW* My daughter (lives in N. Seattle) sent me a picture of Snoqualmie Falls yesterday, That's a bunch of water. Don't believe I seen that much since I was a kid.
Definitely not enough sawdust in my shoes, so back to the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grumpy, Snoqualmie Falls definitely roars when the river floods!

BBob, Branding the cabin doesn't count. Anyone who has branded knows what I mean ;-( Nasty stinky job! Too bad he won't ever get to ride the purple sage. Guess he'll have to be satisfied with Zane Grey's description and John Ford's movies.

Nothing new in WW, 50+ and wet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Your sure right about that job WWBob.

I got a call to go Steelhead fishing in the morning. Twenty minutes later got called back, river's to muddy. So another day or three in the shop. I'm gonna have peace and quiet for till the weekend. "Stick in the Mud" is going to Boise to some babysitting. That means pizza and beer tomorrow night. No dishes, Yahoo!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my cabinet ready for spraying today. That will wait for warm temps on Thursday. I ordered hinges and 26" drawer slides for it. When the drawers are all the way out they will nearly touch the fridge.

Sorry no fishing Bob, but at least you got shop time coming and beer and pizza.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another crazy warm day, 8am and it's 42 headed to 50! Un freaking believable! Headed to the shop with coffee in hand.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today. That's 11 degrees cooler than yesterday. Supposed to rain overnight.

Sippin' coffee at the moment, then another doctor's appointment this afternoon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and bright with partly cloudy sky's. The temp is hovering at the 30 mark. It's supposed to get really warm for the next few days. I can't wait.

Right now I'm cussing out *WW Bob* for giving me this crud he had. LOL, Just kidding Bob. I've been in bed sick since yesterday except for now. I feel like crap and it's a nice day out and I'm missing it. I don't dare go outside right now or I'll get worse.

*Burly Bob*, I'm not sure what type of wood I'm gonna use yet. I'm thinking on doing it out of bass wood first hut to show them my idea. So, it's wide open so far. Oh, and you are some kind of cousin for helping your relatives out in Germany. That sounds like a cool project for them.

Well, I'm closing my door and getting a light lunch before going back to bed. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon, and greetings ya'll,

Just came in from the shop a little while ago for dinner…Been there cleaning reels and rods (I've got 23 to do) and getting some stuff together for my fishing trip…No woodworking prolly until April…When I get back, I'm taking my wife to Texas to see her kin folks….So March is pretty well shot…..Not much to report also, but it was 50 for a low this morning, and that's pretty damn decent….Plenty of sun, no clouds, and no wind….The high will 58, with a low of 38…The weather channel says the wind will blow here about 35-40 mph tomorrow…I'll post on that tomorrow…

BurleyBob….You got some decent weather up in your neck of the woods, too….Not too shabby…You sound like me..When I head to mine, I also have coffee in hand….a very large cup…!!!

dBob….Glad to hear you're coming along on the healing…It's hard to anticipate a voice on the puter, but you sond better…!!

Don….Sorry to hear Bob(WW) gave you the crud….Don't you just had it when other people make you sick…...I hate feeling that way…I know that if I could die, I'll feel a lot better…..Take fluids, get plenty of rest, and take drugs….Don't worry about today…there's always tomorrow….Stay inside….Try to eat good to keep up your strength….Get well soon….

Well….I'm outta here, and off to see the wizard…Gotta get back to my rat killin' so I'll catch ya'll later…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry, Don. I was wondering where it went. I'm almost over it after nearly 2 weeks.

Rick and BBob, I have known a few who follow large coffee cups every where they go. I always wondered if they would get lost if the cup wan't leading the way ?

Nothing new on the weather front. Mid 50s, gray and damp. Looks like we will have the all tie wettest winter on record. About 2 feet in Dec, Jan, and Feb. Just passed the old record of 22.27 with 2 weeks left to collect more ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, Dbob, WwBob, and everyone else. As much as I love my coffee and big mg. You know the downside….frequent trips to the loo!!

On the upside, Hot Damn!! My fishing buddy called me and told me about someone cutting down a birch tree.
I hustled on down and picked up a pu bed of decent 3"-5" branches and one honkin piece of trunk. What I've done in the past is cut varying length's 4"- 8"or10". Used a Forstner drill bit to bore a hole big enough for a tea candle. My wife has then used a cheap colored plate, seasonal fru-fru and a wide ribbon. We've given these for decorations and women just go crazy for them. They use them as centerpieces and such. So guys, this is an idea you can use and save yourselves a crap load of money.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls. It's sunny with clear sky's. The temp is recovering from -0 this morning to +20 right now. It's supposed to get to 32 later today. Tomorrow will be a horse of a different color. We're supposed to get rain, wind and higher temps, around 46.

I'm outta bed for now but for how long, who knows. I'm so tired of coughing, my stomach muscles are killing me. It feels good to finally get out of bed though. I can't lay there any longer. I look out the window and see my shop door and I can hear it calling my name, "Don, come out and Play". It seems as though I have enough energy to write a couple of lines and then I'm done for. So, without much further adieu, I'm calling it quits for the day guys. I wish you all the best. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings ya'll,

Well…..It's about the same old, same old around here….Not too much to report….I'm in between working on a project, and still cleaning reels….I'll do one for a while, then the other for a while….It breaks up the routine…..It was 50 early this morning, now 54, and partly cloudy, with the high getting to (would you believe..?)...70? It's gonna be in the low 70's for the rest of the week, and come Monday next, it'll dip down to 59…...Feels llike April out there now…

Don…..You sound a little perkier, but I know you're not….Some cruds just keep hanging on…I hate that feeling…You want to do something, but just don't have the energy to do it…..Take my eariler advice form my last post…..Maybe a couple of 'hot toddies"...They make you rest and sleep better…..And quit worrying about your shop….it'll be there…it ain't going anywhere….So get back in the rack, and forget about it…..Get well…

BurleyBob….Good score on the Birch limbs….Sounds like you got some "planeing to do, Lucy"....Some of them , once milled up, would make nice cutting boards….I don't know what a tea candle is, but the projects sounds like nice gifts (?).....Maybe a lazy susan, or some trivits….Hey…I'm just trying to help…lol…

It's time for another very large cup of joe, and I'm headed to the shop for more fiddling around….On the java…I find that my output is larger than my intake…..And by the by….we ain't too far form 4,000 post ya'll…Keep 'em comin'.....


----------



## Cooler

I have a think kerf rip blade from Freud. I stopped using the support discs after I forgot about them and raised the blade too high and ruined a piece of lumber. It seems not to have made a difference.

I was amazed, however, by how well this rip blade cut some plywood when I got too lazy to change blades. It was nearly as good as my fine tooth dedicated sheet goods blade.

And the saw works less hard with the narrow blade. I like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, ok Cooler?

Lunch time gents. Getting up to 59° today, so that means I'm going to spray my cabinet. 70° tomorrow. Got the drawer boxes made yesterday. Ordered hinges and drawer slides from Amazon. They will be here today apparently. I could have this thing ready for install tomorrow, but that might be pushing the envelope. I'll get a picture today.

Don, that's what they made recliners and TV for. Lots of YouTube videos out there. New Yankee old school are fun.

Rick, you talk of fishing makes me want to fish. Hmm. Dads laid up for a while with cancer treatments. Have to get him out as soon as he feels good, because surely they will be making him feel bad again with more treatment.

Bob, my dad likes to make birdhouse a with limbs like that. He uses a big right angle drill with a forstner bit. Drill down thru top to make a cavity. Cut it off at an angle to add a roof and then drill in from the side to make an entrance. Voila, birdhouse.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and overcast here in San Diego today. Brrrr. It was in the 80's just a couple of days ago. Wacky Weather everywhere, it seems.

Everyone stay warm, safe, and get over whatever ails ya.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High bright overcast in WW today, 50 F. Sun broke through for 30 minutes about 3. Then, clouds started to prepare for tomorrow's rain and the 1 to 2 feet of new snow for the Cascades in the next couple of days. I only had about 1" in the gauge from the last few days when it was flooding all around us ;-) I don't worry much about floods. Water in the valley will have to get 400 feet deep to get up here. Unless there is a gravity failure, most of the world's population will be swimming or drown B4 that happens.


----------



## BurlyBob

Suppose to be in the mid 40's today and it might rain. I heard it raining during the night. It ruined my plans to pick up landmines left by the dog. Guess I'll get after my work earlier today.

Rick those tea light candles are little round candles in an aluminum cut. They're not very tall maybe a inch at the most. My wife got them at the dollar store.

Don hope your recovering and feeling better.

Bill, That bird house idea sound pretty cool. I just might try to make a couple.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rain came according to schedule. Never question the weatherman ;-)

Went out to do a few errands. Can feel congestion again ;-( Mid 40s must be too cold for recovery!


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm out in the garage/shop, I got Rush on the radio and I'm varnishing band saw box presents for my trip to Germany. Damn if I didn't hear this sound…yup the wind had knock over my smoker that was filled with trout.
I start cleaning up problem, half way through it… mother nature calls, man it just don't get any better does it. All is well now. Everything it cleaned up. Boxes are varnished, it'll take them 2 days to dry. Tomorrow is a clean up day. I might even get to see my grandson for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey my friends. We had record high of 77° here today. Wow it was nice, but very windy.
BBob, I'd like to see your version of a birdhouse.
Got my cabinet done, but have to wait til Monday at soonest to get it put in. Not enough time tonight. Work the weekend. More nice weather coming. Back to cool next week. I saw that the Pacific Northwest will be getting lots of snow and rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls. The temp is near 50 with blue skies prevailing. However I haven't been outside to enjoy it for 2 days. There has been a strange turn of events recently. Yesterday morning my wife was feeling ill so he went to the doctor an hour and a half away. Lucky us we were able to get in right away. Once the doctor saw my wife they found out she had pneumonia so, we are at the hospital. I'm still feeling the ill effects I was feeling earlier but my wife is feeling worse obviously. I spent the night in the hospital with her she looks better today than yesterday but I'm sure she'll be here for a couple more days. The nice days I was looking forward to looks like it won't happen for me. But that's okay I'm with my wife and she's my sunshine anyways. That's all I have to report to the boys. I'll try to keep up with this while she's here in the hospital. Stay safe my friends.

Catch you later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its good you got her there before it got any worse. Make sure you get the rest you still need too. Hope she gets to feeling better soon.

Gonna be 73° here today. I'm at work, so can't really enjoy. That's all I got.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings to you all,

It was 60 this morning….I can't believe it's this warm…Now it's 65, very clabbered over, no wind, and the high today is 78…That's amazing!!!!! I think the rain has been canceled, but it will start to cool down by around Monday, with temps dropping back to the low to mid 50's…

BurleyBob….Now I know what those candles are you were talking about…The wife has some of them little dudes, too, and I snagged one to use to slick up the runners on my sleds, and anything else that needs some parafin…Sorry you lost all the trout due to high winds…Got to batten down that smoker….!! Sounds like you're about to wrap up the bandsaw boxes project….When m.n. hits, you've got to stop, and take care of business…It's a must-do project…!!!

Bob(WW).....Hope you get over the crud soon…According to my wife, there is a lot of that going on around our neck of the woods, too….I'm really surprised she doesn't have it quite often with all the people she's around at the hair salon (I call it a barber shop..she hates that…I like to get on her last nerve..)....Take drugs, rest, take it easy, and let it work itsself out…..

Don….Dang….First you, and now your wife…? Hope ya'll don't keep passing it back and forth to each other..That's usually the way it works…when one gets sick, the other one catches it, too…Like Bill said…glad you got her to the doctor, and at least they know what it is…I takes a good while to get over that crap…I've had it before, too, and it ain't no fun…I had double pemony, and broncitis at the same time….Talk about a double whammy..!! Yep….just make sure you take care of yourself, also….Read my post to Bob above….!!

Bill…..What can I say?? Outstanding job as usual on the kitchen island….Stellar job, my friend…The paint job looks kind of like an egg shell color on the doors and drawers…I like the raised panel doors, pull handles and knobs. They really compliment the island color….

That's about all I have for now, guys….Time to hit the shop, and working on more tackle and boat….Later…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick, but I can't take much credit for the doors and drawer fronts. They are the originals from the cabinet that preceded my new one. Cindy wanted to keep them to still match the rest of the kitchen. I did paint the white panels in the cabinet and then sprayed water based poly over them. I really like how they turned out. I've never sprayed poly over paint before.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Before I sprayed the whole cabinet, I would do a test piece..Just use a piece of scrap with the same color paint as the cabinet…Let it dry good….I don't know if you used a latex or oil base paint.. Sometimes poly will cause the paint to yellow…I did it one time years ago, and that's what happened…It ruined the whole look of the project…Not saying it will…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's all sprayed Rick. It's a water based poly that I use often. It does not yellow wood at all. I usually prefer the yellowing effect, but I don't spray it because it is much more harmful to be around and the smell lasts for a long time. Also I didn't want the white panels to be yellowed as I'm sure they would have. If I sprayed that with oil poly and brought it in the next day,, Cindy would move out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I've never used a water-based poly, or any finish that is water based…Just latex paint….It's good to know it doesn't yellow….But…I don't paint projects hardly at all, so I wasn't sure what it would do to the finish…It does smell for a while…That's draw-back to using oil based poly…You've got to keep the wife happy…if she ain't happy..nobody's happy..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a super nice cabinet. Your wife is going to love it. Are you going to break the bank and get her a fancy granite top? That would certainly set it off.

Don I sure hope your wife is feeling better. Prayers for a quick recovery. You hang in their buddy!

Beautiful sun shiny day. It froze real good last night got the dog landmines cleaned up. You give a dog a nice yard and all they do is crap in it, two garbage bags worth.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70º and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Don, that's often the way it happens…both of you get sick at the same time. Just take it easy and let the doctors take care of her.

Bill, I really like your island. Looks like it would fit well in a bright country kitchen.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob,

I asked you about your fishing rig a few days ago…..You explained…..Now here's a picture of mine….This is my bass hunter….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, that is a real eye catcher. I would have loved to see the grin on your face when you drove it home.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob,

Yea--I prolly did have a grin from ear to ear when I went to the factory to pick it up…That was in 1999….I still grin every now and then….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear your wife got the P-bug Don. My wife has had it 2x ;-( First time the local ER Dr told me a temp of 103 was no big deal. Fortunately, I was enough of a Dr to know better!

Bill, The cabinet looks great.

Rick, That boat looks great. I'm surprised the fish don't jump in to check it out! ;-)

I'm over the coughing phase, but still feel a little congestion when I go out into the WW cool, 40- 50 F. Everyone has it for at least 2 weeks ;-( MY TOUR SHOULD BE OVER ;-)

Sunny and partly cloudy today. Suppose to go full sun in a couple days up to 60 ;-) Did I mention I hate mowing the lawn by March 1st?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob (WW),

I appreciate the nice comment on my boat….But if the fish jumped in, fishing wouldn't be near as much fun, cause you'd know what to expect everytime you went…..You know what they say….the thrill of victory…the agony

of defeat…Well…that's it for me…Time to hit the rack, so I'll post more in the morning….Good night….I'm gone..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goo dolls ironing all.
I left that for you all to read my iPads auto correct. What I meant to say was good morning all. It was 75 yesterday. I guess we're back to winter today. It's only gonna be 59 and sunny today. Had some crazy February storms last night. It hailed so much it was accumulating and flowing into big piles. Right in the middle of it we had to go out for two vehicle accidents. I've never seen anything like it. We couldn't see anything as we were driving it was coming down so hard. An old couple drove right into a pole because they couldn't see. Next was a couple who drove into a ditch for the same reason. Boy did I get wet standing out there. We put the second coupon our truck because I was afraid there car would turn over in the ditch and there was a lot of water in it. Soooo…...I had no seat in the truck.

Rick, that a handsome boat and truck. You take care of a boat it sure will last a long time. My dads boat is a Lund we bought back in 1998. He paid me back for my half years later when I built my house. Still in great shape. Has had two new motors on it.

Thanks Bob on the cabinet. Can't wait to get it inside.

Ok, another cup o coffee.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's 60 when I went for my morning java to sit out in the sunroom with all the windows open, the fan going, and watching the birds feed up….Here at 9:54, it's now 64, very clabbered over, looks like rain, but prolly not…The high today will 73, and the low will be 40. Starting tomorrow, it will start a cool down, and by Wed., they are calling for snow. It'll go from the 70's down to the high 40's by Friday….So winter is still around. Having my luck, it'll prolly turn bad by the time I get ready to leave next month…..

Bob (WW)....Just take it easy, and rest….It takes a good while to get over the crud…..

Bill…..Sounds like you guys had a pretty rough night last night with the rain and hail…..We had nothing like that here…Hope the folks you had to rescue were ok…..Nothing wrong with good firemen and police..!! 
Thanks for the comment on my rig…I try my best to take care of it….It's always been garage kept since I got it, except for when I'm on the water….When I get off the lake, I clean it up, and wipe it down to get the scum lines off….I'm always checking stuff to make sure it's working, like t.m., bilge pumps, batteries, etc….Just general maintanence,...Lunds are good boats..Big deep V hulls…I see a few here on the lake…Those are mainly used on the Northern lakes chasing pike, walleye, and down here, trolling for walleye….

Don… If you're able to gt on LJs, I hope you and your wife are both recovering, and are feeling more up to snuff….

Time to grab another big cup of joe, and head to the shop for more gear cleaning, and line winding..
Keep posting guys…We're nearly at 4,000, and going strong…...Later…


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's a beautiful sun shiny day, 24 headed to 45.

Good to hear your on the mend Bob. Sure hope the same for Don and his wife.

Rick here's a couple of photos of my boat, "Duck Banger". It's not nearly as fancy or pretty as yours but I guarantee my whole rig didn't have a price tag like your Ranger. I'm slowing working on the wife for a Merc 175 with a jet. It's going to be a long slow process for that.

Another thing, sorry you got to look at me in the photos as well.




























Everybody have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and sunny here in San Diego today. Should be back up into the 80's tomorrow or the next day.

Nice looking boats, guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I wish I had a picture of my dads boat. 
Rick, my dad takes his boat to Ontario every year for pike and walleye. He also goes to bull shoals with it a lot. I used to go to Canada every year, but then I got married.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found out I get to fly on this in a few weeks for Missouri Task Force One. Training on doing aerial reconnaissance and then inserting into an area to do rescue operations. It's the fairly new aircraft for the Army, the Lakota. They are training with us as they learn this new aircraft.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

Been out in the shop most of the day just piddling with stuff…..Did a quite a bit more on tackle, and drained the old gas out of one on the tanks on the boat…about 3 gallon, which is my reserve tank….My boat has 2-32 gallon tanks, and around here, I just keep one full…..So, a little house cleaning today…..It's still 63, and mostly cloudy…I knew it wouldn't get to 71 or so like they said….You can't trust weather people….

BurleyBob….That's a sharp looking rig you have there…It'll get the job done for sure….I've never heard of a "Duck Banger" boat before….It ain't the kind of boat we have….it's how many fish we can put in it….and how many ducks you can put in yours…!! I can see you run a Merc, but what size engine is it? Looking at the transom on your boat, will you be able to run a 175..? Now I know what you look like up close….I've seen pictures of you, Don, and Bill….Never seen one of dawsonBob….Looks like a motley crew…lol…!! That's a sweet looking ride, Bob….Kinda looks like mine..!! Mine sure is sweet…!!

Bill…..Post a picture sometimes of your dad's boat, if you get a chance….I'd be interested to see it….Hey…just cause you got married don't mean you still can't go on a fishing trip…..A man's got to follow his dream of a Canadian fishing trip…!!! On the helicopter….I rode in a few similar to that one in Viet Nam….They were called Apache's, and were gunships, and MediVacs…...If you've never ridden in one, you'll get a thrill…Sit on the floor with your legs hanging out the door, and tell the pilot to make a left bank….That'll get your heart started real quick….lol..!!
Ok boys, it's supper time, so I'm outta here….More reporting tomorrow…Have a good evening….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Almost 50 with high bright overcast today. Sun came out for sun down ;-)

Those are the kinds of boats we see here if they aren't going on the Sound or ocean, BBob. Jets are popular too. Nice to skim over the white water.

Bill, I wonder about the crazy things all these "smart" devices come up with. I wonder if they aren't really "smart" or if they are programmed by "smart" asses ? ;-) I just gotta ask. Will the cabinet will fit through the door? ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 77° on Friday, record high. They are talking about 2-3" of snow on Tuesday night.
Rick, I rode in some small helicopters when I used to do wild land firefighting out west and I rode on chinooks a few years ago for training. Unfortunately I didn't get to ride the chinook on the way home when they left the back ramp down all the way home. That would have been cool. I'll work on a photo of the boat.

That's a good question Bob. The answer is yes. Front door is 36" and the cabinet is 28" deep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good. I like plenty of clearance ;-)

Helicopters sound like fun on this side of the Pacific. I know some guys who didn't have much fun in them on the other side ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

I envy you Bill. Never been a helicopter. I was in a military school/ROTC. We were suppose to get to rappel during training. The weather was to bad and they never showed up. Bill you got ask the pilot to auto rotate that puppy for you just one time!

Rick, "Duck Banger" is what I named my boat. It's all set up for hunting with a pop up blind and the works. Sadly the drought conditions in this part of the world have kept me from getting to use it for hunting. It's got a 90hp Merc. A 175 jet would give me 115hp out the back. It's rated for 135hp. From everything I've researched, you 1/3hp with a jet and 6-8% for every thousand feet elevation. You know boat motors are sort of like guns and boobs, bigger is better.

I'm headed back to my hometown for a couple of days. Got some work to get done for my Mom. I'll catch you all when I get back.

Everybody be well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Slowly getting warmer up here in the rust belt, the high today is 38 and tomorrow is 44, all the snow is gone except for a few spots where it was piled up. I'm looking forward to getting the boat back in the water like it sounds like a few of you are too. It's just an 18' Starcraft with an 88hp Evinrude pushing it but it's fairly lightweight so it goes ok. The thing I've paid more attention to outboards is the ability to consume fuel is not linear, but rather exponential with larger engines. The price for a new engine seems to follow suit as well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother have you got that straight Yeti. My wife is balking at my getting a new engine. Something about the 13K price tag!!! That's with the trade in of course. Guess she just doesn't understand a man's necessities.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning amigos,

Well…..The worm has surely turned up here in my neck of the woods….It was 38 when I arose for java, as opposed to 60+ the last two-three days…It's been in the 70's, and now the high today will be about 60…So a cool down in on the way…Now they are saying we should get rain on Tuesday into Tuesday night, and turn to snow on Wednesday….1-3" is possible in some areas….Don't know yet if we'll get any, so I keep you posted….

BurleyBob…Glad you told me that was what you named your boat….I was unsure of the brand…!! Those engines ain't cheap by no means….When I repowered mine 2 years ago, I carried my banker with me ! But then ain't nothing cheap anymore….I guess one could say it's all relative anymore….But then people with plenty of $$$ don't worry about it….I'm not in that catagory..!! My ends haven't met yet…

Yeti…..Glad to hear that there are more than two or three of us that own boats….I've owned bots since I was about 25, and would be kinda lost w/o one….it's like owning a truck….I've got to have one…!! In 39 years my wife has never told me I couldn't have a boat or truck…I guess I'll keep her till the end….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Helo's took me to bad places, once upon a time. Still love em though. Wish I could fly them, but I can't afford to.

Off to the doctor's again today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's about 50ish right now with partly cloudy. Tomorrow cooler with more clouds, then rain, then snow. Like Rick, not sure what's gonna happen. Some are saying 4" of wet snow, some are saying more, much more, depending where you are. Currently I'm just on the edge of much more.

I'll try to get a picture of dads boat today, if the cover is off. He keeps it in the garage and cover is usually off.

I'll go for the autorotate, but that seems unlikely. Unless maybe they let me fly it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob,

You're prolly not around now to read this, but I forgot to tell you in my last post…You said you named your boat Duck Banger…? Since I've had this boat I call it my "little red pirogue", or as I say "perow"....

dawsonBob…..I know what you mean about helos taking us to bad places….It was places I didn't want to go, but had no choice…..Always something bad waiting at the end of the ride….Especially taking ground fire getting there.
Hope you're feeling up to snuff these days….or at least better….


----------



## bigblockyeti

The helicopter looks at little scary but fun, I don't mind flying but usually it's in something that says Boeing. I think I keep getting my thrills on two wheels and on the water.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yeti,

Yep….I'll get mine to on the water….Never rode anything with two wheels, other than a bicycle when I was a kid….Hey…I just noticed…You're the 4,000th post…...Congrats….we made it….Now let's try for 5,000….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It' partly cloudy out right now and the temp is around 31. We're supposed to get some big snow here in a couple of days. I hope not.

We got home from the hospital late yesterday afternoon with a fist full of prescriptions. But, it was so late we couldn't get them filled. That caused a big problem. My wife started having problems breathing around 10 last night. So I convinced her to go to the ER for a breathing treatment. We got home again around 2 in the morning. Of course with all the steroid shots she'd been getting, it led to a fitful nights rest. To say the least, I'm tired and so is she. I'll be glad when this is over.

I've rode in a chopper a couple of times. My first was on a Chinook with a 105mm howitzer swinging from the belly. That was a scary trip watching that gun swing back and forth beneath us. We watched it through the open cargo doors in the floor. It got so bad, the crew chief was gonna cut the cable and let the gun drop. Fun Times.

FF Bill, that training your getting sounds like fun. You'll have to keep us posted (with pictures) on that.

I'm gonna go for now cause I'm kinda tired. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never rode anything with two wheels and a motor. I was the only motor. At this point that won't change. I'll leave my thrill rides to gravity/skis and anything with a pilot.

Don, I trust you've got the meds now and will both have a better night. I will definitely take some pics on March 18 when I go to training. One of our guys who already went to training said he's looking forward to the next step in our helo training. I'm hoping that means being hoisted in or out. That's one of this birds capabilities. It also has a light that if turned on within 20 feet of the ground will set the grass on fire. That's the only kind of ground fire I'm interested in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had a lot of fun on 2 wheels with a motor involved, but too many trees here in WW off road and too many cars on.

My LB is in town to visit the VA hospital this week. I'll see him when they are not prodding and poking him.

Sunny day about 50 in WW today ;-) More for the rest of the week. We will probably get another 1/4" to make over 24" this winter. If we don't it is still the record.

My boat would just be a life boat for you guys ;-) 12' Starcraft, 1 man power alcohol injected drag race boat. Has a defense system too. Fly rods work real well when smart assed skiers try to swamp it ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings yall,

It is currently 40 degrees out, with a clabbered sky, no wind, and not much going on in the way of weather right now….But the rain is supposed to start moving in sometime late today and tonight, and either turn to snow, or still just rain….They had snow posted for Wednesday, but have taken that out…They'll prolly put it back in before it's done with….So who knows what's gonna take place….I have no clue…..The high will be 54….maybe…

Don…..Sure hope you and the wife are feeling better, and gettin' up to snuff again….It's amazing what rest, sleep, eats, fluids, and drugs can do to get you on the road to recovery…Hope everyone else is feeling up to par..I'm good on this end, except for a back attack, but that's normal for me…..

Well guys….we finally busted 4,000 post….I would have never thought it would make it this far….But…..we have a good bunch of folks on here that likes to chat about not only the weather, but other things in our daily lives as well…We all know we have one place to come to talk, vent, gripe, etc….Our very own weather thread….

I guess I've about run dry here, so I'm gonna head to the shop for more piddling….Keep on the sunny side…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

81 and sunny here in San Diego today. No rain in sight for at least the next ten days.

WWB, I'm with you: no two-wheeled motors for me anymore, either. I might still ride one out in the desert, but never on the street nowadays. When I was young,it was a different story

Y'all stay warm and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening everyone,

Well….it's official….we have a ton of rain coming down here at 6:08…It started about the time I laid down for my nap around 3:00, which I was late getting to…..It's still 40 degrees, but remember I told you it would never make 54….I'll give myself a pat..!! Just a quickie for now…It's supper time, so I'm off for grub….Stay warm and dry…Catch you all mun yan nuh…..or press 1 for English…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've got rain and then snow. They say 4-7" early tomorrow morn into the afternoon, but it's not gonna be below freezing. Gonna be a soggy mess.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Raining like crazy here, a little localized flooding where the storm drains can't handle the volume. Supposed to get colder throughout the day from a high of 54 down to 34 this evening and changing to freezing rain over night into snow tomorrow. I really, really hope the weatherman is wrong, I've seen enough salt (& snow) to last me many lifetimes. I started a "Show me your boat" thread as there was already one for cars and I figured more than a few people with woodworking interests would have boating in their blood too. I'm thinking I might have to get the boat out to go to the store later if this doesn't let up soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drove mom and dad to the hospital this morn for dads radiation treatment. It was snowing sideways. One hour trip took about 2 hours and 5 min. Blizzard warnings just northeast of here in IL. Snow may stop here soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Que pasa, amigos,

It's about 9:15 here in the mountains, and still raining…It's 38 out now, with a clabbered up sky, winds blowing at 17-20 mph, and just plain cold….It did stop raining long enough to try to snow, but that's about all it did…try…We got just a scathing of white stuff….not even enough to call it a ground cover…..Then a little rain came back, and melted it away….I have no idea what the high will be today, cause it's up and down….I figured something was gonna happen, as my old bones started aching….Still are…

Yeti…..Stay out of the rain, and don't get wet!! Crazy weather there, just like here, except I think your's is worse….Like Bill's up by St. Louis…But it can turn for the worse anywhere, if the timing is right….I'll show you my boat, if I can find your thread…..

Bill…..Nasty weather there, bud….Hope you got your dad and mom there safely in the blowing snow….I hate them extended trips when you have bad weather…Have to slow down to a snail's pace….Keep safe, and keep an eye peeled just on account…..you never know when the worm will turn…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It got hairy a few times. Somebody stopped in front of me and I had to slam on the brakes. Anti locks did their thing and got us stopped. We were in my moms Subaru Forester. About the best vehicle I've driven in snow. We bought one in 2007 and mom and dad shortly thereafter. Cindy bought a new one last year. Love my truck in the snow, but the sube is like it has claws. Should be a lot better going home. Snow has slowed down. Only reason it was accumulating was because of hard it was coming down. It was 34° and should be up to about 38 by now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

80 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay warm and safe. I feel for you with the weather you're getting back there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, Boy is it snowing! It started out pretty decent this morning but by 10:30 it started to come down heavy. The temp this morning was about 34 and has now dropped to 30. The roads are getting snow covered and slippery. We have a "Winter Storm Warning" for our area and is expected to drop 12" of snow with high winds tomorrow which means drifting. Oh Joy!

We took a jog down to or doctor this morning to get a follow up for my wife and for me to get yelled at for my diabetes. So far, I'm on pills but he said if I don't change my diet I'll be screwed. I go back in three months to get another A$$ chewing.

I haven't ignored y'alls posts, I've just been busy enough to read and keep caught up. When things settle down, I'll jump back in again. I sure was hoping this snow would miss us. Well, I'm outta here boys so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 27 out right now with light cloud cover and an occasional snow flurry. But, for the most part, I think the storm is over. We got hammered pretty good last night. I think the news reported that we got about 9" of new snow. The wind today will tell the story because of the drifting. The end of my driveway is closed off completely. I guess that's okay because I'm not going anyplace soon. I was supposed to get some LP delivered today for my shop but, I called and had that canceled due to the snow.

My wife seems better today. We both got some much needed sleep the last couple of nights. You just can't underestimate the need for sleep. Let's hope her health stays in check for a while.

*FF Bill*, Congrats on getting a top 3 award on you kitchen island. I saw it on Facebook, but it wasn't until I saw it on here that I was really able to see it. You done a marvelous job on it. I may have to seek some advice when I get ready to re-do my kitchen counter.

*BB Yeti*, did you get any snow where you are? Or was it just rain?

It's funny, nobody posted since yesterday. Must be everybody is busy. Well, I'm gonna get outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're getting snow right now, weird as it's 34. Thankfully none is sticking to the pavement (formerly connected now close proximity asphalt chucks) and I haven't seen salt trucks yet. The few state routes around hear they use a brine solution, apparently it's able to more quickly make its way in the the moving parts of your vehicle. The rain stopped last night and it hovered around 34 for quite a while now. The weatherman is still saying 2" - 4" today but it's going to have to pick up quick a bit if we're to get even 2" by the end of the day. I'm still hoping they're very wrong!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings yall,

Que Pasa? Just got time for a "quickie", as I'm heading off to town on business….It's 38, and very cloudy this morning….Pretty darn windy, too….But we have no rain, no snow, and nothing coming in that I have heard about…Will get to 48 for the high, and into the low 60's by the weekend…..

I hate it that you guys up North are getting so much snow, but that part of the country always catches hell in the winter….Everything gets shut dwon, the lakes are frozen over, roads closed….Terrible!! About all one can do is sit in front of the t.v. (I never turn it on all day until about 6-7:00 pm), or try to get something done in the shop, if they can…..We get some nasty weather down here sometimes, but give me the South any day….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Shut down, shoot, they don't shut anything down for snow. When we get extreme cold like last winter they'll close school so kids don't have to wait at the bus stop. The snow never (very rarely) stops anything, salt, salt and more salt, we even have a salt mine out under lake erie so not much chance of running out. I only remember having a total of three "snow" days off in high school and one of those days it was snowing so hard and drifting so bad the snow plow got stuck in the middle of the street in front of my parents house, that was the worst I've ever seen it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Our five inches from yesterday is mostly gone. It got up to 43 yesterday afternoon. The drive home from the hospital was a stark contrast to the morning trip. One of the hairiest I've ever had in the snow. Upper thirties with flurries today, but supposed to hit the 60's this weekend.

I'm working on a little table for Cindy's office, but I can't show you since pictures aren't working here. It's got a walnut top and the rest is blackjack oak that is somewhat spalted. It's very impressive wood.

Don, glad she's feeling better. Hope you have enough lap to keep that shop warm until more arrives. Thanks on the top three.

Ok, back to work. Gotta get this thing together before I go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, all,

80 and sunny here in San Diego today.

I feel for all of you getting slammed by nasty weather. All we have here today is a high surf advisory.

You guys stay warm and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's see if this picture of my table work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Nice table, Bill.

Kinda reminds me of the one the telephone sat on when I was little. Details, please?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Details like its 24" tall, 12" wide and 10 1/2" deep, made of walnut top and blackjack oak legs, aprons and stretchers. Got the oak from LJ gfadvm a couple years ago. Just using oil based poly, no stain. Cindy needed a little table to put their office radio on. This was kinda inspired by the little table I believe Rick built. All mortise and tenon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Not much going on, and t.v.sucks tonight, so I thought I'd check in to see what you yahoos are up to…Got Bills post on my phone, and saw his table for his wife….It does look a lot like the chair side table I built for my son for Christmas…..Pretty close to the same dimensions too, Bill….I'm glad I could help with inspiration…..They are close.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 21 degrees out this morning. Overnight temps got down to near zero. The sky's are bright with calm winds. Our high for today is supposed to get to 32. Tomorrow the temps are supposed to get to the high 40's. What a difference. Rumor has it we are gonna get dumped on again next week. I hope not.

*FF Bill*, as usual, you do fine work. The table is very nice with clean lines. And as I have already said on FB, I like that Blackjack Oak. That's purty! I also noticed that your picture is large too. What happened? They are big like mine and I'll bet you lost some of your picture too. When you find the secret to making them small, let me know.

*Rick*, I like your table as well. I like hanging with you guys cause I get to see real craftsmanship in person. It's like being in the presence of masters. BTW, How's the fishing trip readiness going? Are you almost ready to go?

I looked on my map to see where *BB Yeti* lives and he gets that lake effect snow machine going every once in a while. He is just south of Cleveland. It seems as though Cleveland is always in the news for deep snow. Been close by there on my way to Maryland. That's some pretty country where you live.

Okay gang, it's time to wrap things up and go out and make a mess. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy amigos,

I'm just getting on after having to run up to town for a couple of errands (town being my little town of 742)...Made a run to the hardware store and bank, and post office….Not a lot to report this morning…It was 31 eariler, and now it's 42, so it's warming up nicely…Plenty of sun, no wind, and not clabbered up like it has been…The high will be 54, and I think it might make it today….It looks like from today through next Tuesday it's gonna get up into the 60's, and rain on Tuesday…..

Don…..You still have them cold temps in your neck of the woods, then get more snow later on in the week…Glad to hear you're feeling up to snuff a little more..Hope your spouse is also…It sucks being down and sick, and feeling like crud…..You might even have a little more spring in your step now….Thanks for the kudos on the tables…I appreciate it, and prolly Bill does as well….We're glad you like to come and hang out with us wood butchers….Don't know about craftsman, but I can sure clobble it together….
The organization of fishing gear and boat readiness is about complete…I've still got several days before departure, so I'm just going at a snails pace, and taking my time….Making my list, and checking it twice…..Speaking of which….I better get out there and string up a few rods with new line…I have 21 to do…
Ok….I'm heading out now, so you guys take it smooth, and stay out of trouble….


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. I tried to jump on last night but my machine started acting and I called it a night.

Don, Hope you and your wife are getting better. Nothing worse than both of you being sick at the same time.

Bill that is a really nice table. I've never heard of blackjack oak before.

Yeti, I'll post the "Duck Banger", on your thread later today.

We've got Bluebird weather today, it's getting warmer might hit 50. As always I want more snow, got to make up for the drought the last few years.

Well, headed to the shop to get to work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and sunny here in San Diego today, several degrees cooler than it has been.

Stay well, everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's pretty nice today, but still cool. Tomorrow starts a warmup and almost 70 on Sunday.

I hadn't heard of blackjack oak, as different from black oak until I met Andy from Oklahoma who mills it and sells it very well. I traded him for some walnut I brought to saw. It grows around here, but not as much as in OK. It is in the red oak family.

I do appreciate all the nice comments on my table. It's really my first all mortise and tenon project, except for mounting the top.

Don, I usually post pics right from my iPad straight to LJ, but LJ pictures weren't working so I used snapfish and that's what happened. Big, cropped pictures.

This is the best I could do with dads boat n the garage. It's 17' long and has a 70 Yamaha. It's about 20 years old, but dad takes very good care of it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Another wonderful day here in the low 80's with a gentle breeze.

I got the entertainment center delivered, with the towers and all, making more room in the shop. I think I'll make some keepsake boxes and enjoy the extra room, and do some spring cleaning. ... Now with that said, maybe a nap first.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was a nice day in WW about 60 and sunny, but clouds and sprinkles just arrived right on schedule. We have a good weatherman ;-)

LB is headed back home. There as a guy in the next bed at the VA doing kidney stones for his 68th birthday. ;-((


----------



## BurlyBob

Didn't get as warm as I thought it would. Got another coat on a bunch of boxes I'm taking to Germany. Only a few more coat and then flocking. Maybe by the end of next week. I've got a question for you guys? Have any of you used rare earth magnets as box latches? I'm kicking the idea around and I'm wondering just how strong they would have to be. Anybody got any ideas? I'm pretty sure something less that 1.5 lbs would be appropriate. What do you all think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I think I would try to make it something where the magnets are hidden, embedded in the wood. I have done something where I drilled a hole, dropped a magnet in and then plugged the hole. It can work well. You just have to experiment with how far apart the magnets need to be to have the right amount of pull. I have an almost unlimited supply of round 3/8" wide by 1/8" thick magnets. They come with every hearing aid my wife sells. They are meant for sticking to a phone and when the phone is put up to an ear with hearing aid, the aid turns off. Very strong though.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's sort of what I was thinking Bill. I'm building 10 1/2" X 6 1/2" X 4 1/2" gift box out of 1/2" oak. I thought that those magnets would make a nice clean look to the box. I know they don't have to be super powerful just enough to make opening it a little noticeable. I have a tendency to go bigger than necessary. It's a habit I'm trying to correct.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I have the same habit. Especially around my middle ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 34 and cloudy. It was 25 when I crawled out of bed this morning. The forecast for today is Partly cloudy and 48 for a high. Gonna melt some snow today. Yay!

With each day, the wife is getting better but the medication is kicking her a$$. Medications are different with her, a little bit is better than a lot. They gave her some powerful meds while she was in the hospital. They don't play well with each other. So, the reactions are messing with my wife. We decided to take one med at a time and clear up one problem, then move onto the next problem. It's gonna take a while to cure her I think. She still has a nasty horse cough though.

As reported before, I ran out of LP gas and now I'm running on Kerosene in the shop. Relax guys, there's enough ventilation so I won't get overcome (I hope). It's been working ok. If it gets warm enough today, I'll throw the doors up for a while. The LP gets delivered next Thursday.

I've been working on a project lately for a guy that owns a pub and makes his own beer. He wants a draft handle that looks resembles something along the lines of firefighting. So, I designed and turned a nozzle and yesterday I made the Maltese cross to go on top. I have pictures of my progress on my web site. When I'm done, I'll post some pictures.

*B Bob*, I sure wish I could give you my snow. I'm sure it would make us both happy. I've never used magnets on my projects yet so I can't offer any guidance.

*FF Bill*, Your dads boat looks new for being 20 years old. He DOES take good care of it.

Well, I'm out the door to get started on where I left off yesterday. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, If you remember I got the same problem as you. Thanks for the laugh!

Don I'd take your snow in a minute!

Sun shiny today and headed to 50. I'm headed to the garage after another cup of coffee.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, I'd be careful, if I were you. Talk to your wife's doctor before you stop a medication. You never know what the effect might be.

In keeping with the other Bobs, I too have gone bigger than I would like around the middle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, any word on you doing woodworking?


----------



## dawsonbob

Not from the doctor, Bill. I think it will just be a question of when I think I'm able. I think I'm getting better every day, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Grumpymike

Another clear sunny day in the low 80's here, what we call shirt sleeve weather.

I use a 1/4" X a shy 7/64" RE magnet under both sides of a shelf inside a keepsake box, with a washer imbedded in the shelf. I don't know how you would measure the amount of pull, but it keeps it in place and still pops out with a small bit of force. ... I make one corner shy of a tight fit and you poke down at that corner and the shelf pops out … (kind of like a twisted board). Just food for thought.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Grumpy. That sort of gives me an idea for a starting point. About figuring pull strength. I've found a couple of outfits that tell you the strength of their magnets. I'm going to be using these in a piece of 1/2" oak so I'm pretty sure I'll go with a 3/16' disk and a dab of epoxy glue.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, magnetism reduces strength by the square of the air gap, so a little more space cuts it a lot.

Be careful with medication interaction, Bill. Most Drs are trained to write prescriptions these days. During my Topamax Disaster, I learned the hard way to never trust any of them unconditionally ;-(( There are very few doctors like the ones my mother practiced with. The newer models are good with all their high tech gadgets and definitive tests. The PDR and lots of online site will have the true story on meds. Ask the pharmacist about dosages and interactions too. Ask for the hazmat data page that comes with the meds. I was recently put on a med that the haz mat page said was thought to be safe for certain ailments for 4 to 6 weeks. The Dr prescribed it for on going treatment. The haz mat data said it attacks the skeletal system, especially the lower spine. I consider my lower spine to be a vital part of my body. I can live a much better life with a few minor aliments than without a lower spine!

Mid 50s, high overcast in WW today. Wetter tomorrow. Wonder how wet our wettest ever winter will be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the medication advice WWBob, I'll make sure Don knows too. Hey Don, be careful.
I guess Rick is fishing, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Unconditional trust of professionals is high risk! Too many finished in the bottom half of their class ;-( Once they screw up, nobody will diagnose it because that is a requirement of filing malpractice and recovering your losses. a
At least half the states limit malpractice. Too bad the limit is not on Dr performance instead of patient recovery.

If the Topamax Disaster wasn't bad enough, another of their magic pills causes diabetes. I was very lucky, we fired the drs and proceeded with my own recovery program before they were able to give it to me.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 37 already this morning with bright blue sky's and a calm wind. Yesterday was absolutely beautiful at 51 degrees and sunny. I was so happy with the weather, I threw the doors open while I worked in the shop. Forecast for today is pretty much the same as yesterday except possible rain tonight. I don't care if it rains or not, as long as we have nice weather.

Thanks friends on the medical advice. My wife usually researches every prescription she gets. My wife has a Ph D. in administration, so it's in her mind set to research everything. How did we ever survive without google. Our doctor is young and practices with his father. While his father knows all the old ways, our doctor uses the text book on the new ways of medicine. We kinda have the best of both worlds with the young and old working together.

*FF Bill*, I don't think Rick has went fishing yet. I think he's just ignoring us for now. LOL.

Well, I'm getting kinda excited for the nice weather, so I'm heading outside to enjoy it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings ya'll,

I'm back!! I've been absent for the last couple of days, cause my 'puter has been down, and sitting idle…I think the IP server must of blown a gasket, or something, cause I'd try to get on, and it tried, but failed…..It wouldn't let me type anything, or get mail, or anything….So I just gave up and waited it out….Piddled in the shop, cleaning more rods and reels, and cleaning up some….

The last couple of days have been repeats of themselves….Beautiful weather….High 60's and low 70's…..No wind, and plenty of sunshine…It's early spring…..So far, the long range forecast looks good before I leave…Maybe a day or two of rain, but nothing serious…..I hope…..It was right at 51 eariler when I looked out the window at the temp gauge while pouring my big cup of joe…Sit in the sunroom for a bit watching the birds and squirrels frolic and feed…..It's now 58, but we have a wind advisory for the lake, and a high of 68….Nice…

Bob (WW)......Nice weather up in your neck of the woods…..

BurleyBob….I've never used the magnets you're talking about….Never had no call for them, so I sure can't help you…But you'll get it figured out with all the help from these guys on our thread….I always figured someone on here knew something….lol…!! Building things like boxes has never been my forte'....So my advice is nil….!!

Don…..Glad you and the wife are making a full recovery after having the crud….Crud is not fun..Sounds like your weather is shaping up to be nice, also….Those are not bad temps for where you live this time of year…...

Bill…..Nope….I didn't go fishing….I was just temporarily out of order….I went back up the line, and I saw your dad's Lund boat….For a 20+ year old rig, it's in really good shape..I can tell your dad takes good care of it…Does he let you use it when you want to chase the elusive trout?

That's about all I have for now….Like Don, it's such a nice day, I'm heading to the shop to do more piddling…Hope this 'puter don't blow up again….It might last a few days longer….Later, ya'll….........!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shaping up nice here too. It's about 60 heading to 69 with gusts up to 40mph and sunny. Gotta go out and look for tree damage from last weeks snow and wind. Dad said there's a bunch.

Dad will definitely let me use the boat, but I rarely fish without him. He and mom and some neighbors are going to Taneycomo next week for the trout. I am not.

Getting that table finished today. Second coat is on and waiting for third and final later today.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I stopped in at my buddy's cabinet shop to pick up some oak he planed for me. Darn if he didn't give me a really nice bunch of black walnut scraps from a cabinet shop he'd just finished. I've got it put up for now and will have to think what to do with a bunch of 1/4" black walnut plywood. I'm starting to think about an end table for the Man Cave. I need something a little classier to rest my beer on then that Cabela's bucket and a swivel seat.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Have to go work on my bi-pap machine. Be back later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Finally some warm weather in the rust belt, it's 64 right now and there's still quite a bit of salt on the road as we've not yet had any rain since the last over application. That didn't deter several motorcyclists and a few folks driving classic cars. I've been working in the yard and so far I've seen a 68' GTO judge, a late 60's mustang, an 87' Thunderbird turbo coupe and several corvettes.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob,

Sounds like you made out like a burgler on the wood score….It's always nice to know friends in high places…Hey….You can always build a little table like Bill and I did to put your cold drink and remote on….maybe even a snack, too…..That's about all I have for now….it's time for me to hit the fart sack and snooze a while….Later..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It rained this morning as scheduled. Stopped now, but for how long?


> ?


???? ;-) Do I dare walk a few miles ? Will I melt? about 50.

Those good hits on free wood are always cool.

Sorry about going postal on the masters of malpractice. 5 good years out of one's life is hard to forget ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning but a little windy though. Blue sky's prevail with temps at 39 this AM. the high for today won't get much higher, 43 degrees. Yesterday was the pick of the weekend. Still, the temp was only 51, same as Saturday but, there was not a hint of any wind at all. Pure sunshine! It was so nice, I threw the doors open and enjoyed the weather. I was even tempted to get shorts on there for a while. But, it's back to reality for the rest of the week, lower temps near freezing. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.

I got a lot done yesterday and it felt good too! While I was in the shop working, I could hear some rather course language coming from across the street at my neighbors. I thought he was in trouble, so I ventured over to see what was happening. He can't do much cause of his recent surgery, but he was perched up high on his tractor running bucket loads of wood to his wood burner. The language was a result of him getting his 4 wheel drive tractor stuck in the mud. I helped him with the last several loads of wood so he could get done faster and rest sooner.

My wife and I are gonna take a ride this morning to East Tawas to get some supplies for the rest of the week. Check out this place on your google map. It's about a 30 minute drive for me. By the time I get back, the weather will be nice enough to get in the shop again.

*WW Bob*, I didn't mind your rant before and I certainly won't mind it in the future. Anyone who went through what you went through deserves to go postal once in a while.

*Burly Bob*, nice haul on the scraps. I'll trade you for snow. LOL

*Rick*, I didn't think you were fishing yet. Although, we were wondering where you were. When is it that you do go fishing?

*BB Yeti,* I can't believe how much salt you have on your roads. We used to get that much up here in Northern Michigan but, it's not that much anymore. We see a lot of sand mix in the intersections now.

Well, I'm down to a couple of slurps of coffee so it's time to get ready to go to town. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy amigos,
I'm just about finished with getting things ready to go on the fishing trip….Just a couple of things left to do, like getting the oil and filter changed, and later, buying some grocries to take for dinner meals out on the lake, etc…Minor stuff…..Don…..I leave on March 13th..A fun-filled 6 days of catching fish….I can't hardly wait..!!

It's shaping up to be another nice day here in the mountains….it was 50 when I arose for coffee, and now it's 55 with plenty of sun, no wind, and no clabber in the sky….The high will be 69….Wow.!! Un heard of this time of year..But it's supposed to rain later tonight, and continue all day tomorrow, with an 80% chance….We need it bad.!

That's all I have for now….Later, ya'll…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

75 degrees with partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Glad that you guys are getting some warmer weather for a change.


----------



## Cricket

I think this just might be my favorite time of year…


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, here we are with another bright sunny day with a few puffy clouds on the horizon; low 80's again today with the nights in the 50's. Life is good.

Sprayed the noxious weeds in the yard this morning, 'cause if ya don't get 'em now, they will have burrs and thorns in the next couple of weeks. Tomato's are budding up ready to bloom, and SWMBO's flowers are in full bloom.

Then out to the shop to unclamp a keepsake box … Ugh! there are some gaps around some of the splines … and then I saw a gap in the miter … well I was wanting to make a box with exterior legs, maybe that will cover the boo-boo. But I could always use it for a bitt box on the bench.

here's wishing you all good fishing and good health.

WWbob It always rains in western Washington on time … Today, tomorrow and the day after … What do you call two days of rain after five days of sunshine ? ... The weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This morning it was 32, but warmed up to 67. I got my new chainsaw out and cut up some trees that came down with the heavy snow last week. Lots of little pines bent over out there. Poor little guys. Then I started putting up new fence for the goats. Then I decided to start peeling cedar sticks to make spindles for a new railing in the house. I'm about half done with that. I started out with power tools, but then decided an old fashioned draw knife would be faster and quieter. I believe it was. It was nice to just hear the wind in the pines instead of the angle grinder.

It seems most have been enjoying some nice weather. Hope for more tomorrow, but I think there's a threat of rain.

Time to make dinner. Catch ya later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

GMike, U must have lived here ;-) U got the weekend timing down pat!

Don, What upsets me the most is it is so easily prevented if the masters of malpractice just cared about their patients enough to read the hazmat data pages before they prescribe.

I was a nice day today in mid 50s. Wind warnings tomorrow. Hope our trees are tough enough to take it. If not, how long will the power be out this time? ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning, Brrrrrr. The temp outside is 18 and the high for today is gonna be 25. We're supposed to get some snow today but, it looks like the bulk of it is about 50 miles south of us. They are under a Winter Storm Warning. We may get 2 to 4 inches by midnight.

Speak about the weather,* Hey Rick*, did you get any Thunder Storms last night? I was watching the national weather map and it showed TS in your area and they stayed just south of the state line too.

Yesterday was pretty decent temp wise but, I didn't get a chance to go out in the shop. We went to town on Lake Huron yesterday and went shopping and lunch. Surprisingly, the bay was clear of ice. It was nice going but, on our return the snow machine started up. The route home takes us through the National Forest and where there is trees, there's lots of shade and the sun can't melt the snow on the road. So, it made the trip a little hazardous. We made it home and I thought it a little useless to heat up the shop for an hour just to come back in. So, I played on the computer the rest of the day.

Here's a question for Y'all. I'm thinking of selling some of my stuff on Etsey. Do any of you guys know anything about Etsey? Is there anything I should look out for, any pitfalls? How about shipping cost, I don't know how to figure that one. Can anyone help?

Well, I'm gonna go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning amigos,

Sometime during the wee hours of the morning, it started raining, but i don't know when…When I stumbled to the kitchen for my morning big mug of joe, it was coming down pretty good, and in about 30 minutes, it quit….It was 54, very clabbered over, and it still is….The low this morning is gonna be the high for the day….54…and a low of 30 for tonight….The wind is really kicking up today, but not too bad…It would be pretty tough going on the lake today….A couple of the guys I fish with were on the lake yesterday, and I got a text with pictures of the fish they caught….Small mouth, Large mouth, and Kentuckies…Nice ones…!!

Grumpy…..Spring is in the air for planting, and summer is fast approching in your neck of the woods….

Bill…....You finally..got a chance to use that new chainsaw….Using that draw knife lets you know how the "old timers" had to do it….Hard work, but quicker than peeling bark…Did you get some rain last night?

Bob (WW)......Good weather up in your neck of the woods…Ya'll get lots of moisture up there of some sort quite often…hope the wind stayed down so you didn't loose power…It can get hairy sometimes…

Don…..You need to get out of that cold country for awhile, and head South…!! That's why you live there, and I live here…Southern folks don't move North, just because of the cold weather ya'll have all winter….Buurr!! My daughter-in-law's parents live in Maine, but spend the winter in Florida till about April or May….They are there now….I really like them two Yankees….We've spent the last two Christmasses with them, and they are fun folks…And Don, I don't know anything about Etsey, or even how it works…Is it like Ebay? Don't know anything about that one, either…I've never tried to sell anything on there…I figured if I sold something, I'd regret it, and have to buy it all over again at twice the price I paid for it the first time…..
Well….It's getting dark again, so the rain and all may not be over yet….I'll keep you posted ….Later, amigos…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I guess we got about an hour of rain, but it quit right about wake up time. Now it's just cloudy, windy and cool.

Don, I have an etsy page, but have t sold anything. I intend to. Shipping I believe you will just kind of have to come up with an average. Some things may be more and some less, but it will average out. It's real cheap to use and I believe you pay a little bit per item you sell. It's been a long time since I joined. It's better for small items.

My forearms are sore from wielding my new bigger saw. Guess I will keep my smaller one too.

Got a guy coming soon to look at our old camper. Sure hope he buys it.

Catch a later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. Could be rain this weekend.

Got a kick out of Don casually saying they may get 2 to 4 inches of rain by midnight. Holy smokes, that much rain in one day would float San Diego out to sea!

Bill, good luck with the camper. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE didn't lose power ;-) News says a lot of people did but not wide spread for days. Not as bad as it could have been. Temps still about 50-55.

Bill, I hate this getting old and outa shape. Too hard to get back in ;-(

Sounds like you're all tuned for fishin' Rick. Hope you can score big this year!


----------



## BurlyBob

I went steelhead fishing this morning. Left at 5am got there around 6:30am, fished all day only one bite. My buddy landed a real nice 30" buck. I took a heck of a fall and tweaked one of knees. It's swollen up like a melon and hurts like sin. WWBob you are so right about getting old. These note don't allow me to bend my knees beyond 90 degrees. Couldn't clear a rock as a result and gravity took over. Oh to be 25 again!!!

My buddy gave me the steelie. He caught 3 the day before and didn't want to clean it.

I'm taking it easy in the garage tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your knees BBob. You had the replacements and you can't bend beyond 90? Another fellow told me they cut the nerves in the side of his knee so it wouldn't hurt when he bumped things. Did you get that too?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Winter is back in full force, 23 out now and headed to a high of 28. We have light snow and as usual, heavy salt. The potholes are showing up and multiplying rapidly. The same street department who put forth such great effort in destroying the roads will start to fix them after the taxpayer's vehicle repair claims reach $50K - $60K. I now better understand why so many people put large off road tires on their trucks and SUVs, the "pavement" around here actually qualifies as off road in most places.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations, ya'll,

I've got several things I've got to get done today, so this'll be brief….It's 39 out now, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will be about 60..Feels like another typical spring day….I should be out chasing bass, but can't.
Yep…I'm pretty much ready to go in a week or so…..I like to plan ahead…At my age, I might forget something.

dawsonBob….Hope you get some rain soon..Also hopr you're feeling up to snuff, and getting stronger every day.

Bob(WW)....Sure glad you didn't loose power…Thar's a bummer….Do you have a back-up generator?

BurleyBob….One steelhead bite? That sucks!!! And you didn't even get to catch it!! Maybe next time…At least you got some fish to eat…Hope you're better after your fall…I know what you mean about them knees…I'm in the same shape as you…Knees and hip replacements aren't fun, and I too can't bend mine more than 90 degrees…Titatiumn doesn't give too much…Hope the swelling is going down…Been there…done that…Like I've always said….Getting old ain't for sissies..!! I can't get on my knees, either…It hurts like hell to do it….!!
Ok…This turned out longer than I thought, so I'm outta here….I'm a mover and a shaker….When I move…I shake..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's very snowy out this morning. The temp is 20 with a slight wind and the sky's are clabbored. Our high for today will be 29. Well it looks as though I lied about our forecast yesterday. But, maybe I didn't, the weatherman did though. We got more snow than predicted. We got about 6" or more of snow last night. South of us, they got a little over 12. I guess we got lucky? On the bright side, the warm up begins "again". By Monday it will be in the 50's.

I went out to the shop yesterday and did a little piddling around. But, it got a little too cold to stay out there with no heat, so I came back in and worked on the computer most of the afternoon.

Talk about getting old, I started doing exercises yesterday to help bring my blood sugar down. Remember when the first week of football season started way back in high school, I do. I would ache for a week getting those muscles to work again. Well, it felt like football season all over again, but worse. While the exercise helped bring the BS down, the muscles are killing me now. It was tough watching the news last night with my eyes closed. LOL I can definitely feel my age. I got some exercise this morning shoveling snow. But, I gotta go through my routine again pretty soon.

*Burly Bob,* sorry about your knee giving out on you. That's gotta be tough.

*Rick*, I'm with you, I gotta get outta here next year. It's no fun sitting in the house waiting for the heat to rise so I can get out side. I keep saying "next year", hopefully it will happen.

*Dawson Bob*, that was snow, not rain. I'm not sure how much rain that would equate to though. But, with the snow, it's just another day in Michigan.

*WW Bob*, didn't know you were in threat of loosing power. Glad you didn't.

*FF Bill*, Thanks on your information on Etsy. I spent yesterday afternoon surfing around on Etsy, checking things out. It sounds pretty decent, but I gotta find a way to ship my things. My dad always used to say, "be careful what you ask for, you may just get it". So, I'm not sure if this is the path I want to take as yet. I need to really think about it still.

OK guys, it's time to say good-bye for now so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

After a good night's sleep I'm much improved. Sort of figured that would happen. WWBob, The doctor who did my knees told me that he put in a bigger joint as mine was so loose and sloppy. Prior to the surgery I had been issued new uniform pants that my wife hemmed up just right where I like them. I went back to work and had to turn them back in for new ones. Seems I came out of the surgery 1/2"- 3/4" of an inch taller. As a result of taking up the slack I don't get to do squat for bend like I did when I was a kid. But who does anymore.

Well headed to the garage with a cup of coffee.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gents,

74 and partly sunny here in San Diego today. Supposed to get rain Sunday and Monday.

Sorry about the knees, Bob. I still have the originals and, so far, I've resisted having them replaced. Yeah, they hurt like hell, but they're mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's quite sunny out, but still cool. I think 49 will be our high. I'm working on some railing for the house. Most of the railings I made out of eastern red cedar. Hand rails are 2"x3" cedar boards and the spindles are peeled cedar sticks. Well, a section by the stairs was never made that way in haste to get the house done. So now I'm going back and making it match. I cut and planes the rail and now I'm peeling sticks. It's a bit of work. It's hard to believe we made all the others now. That was 15 years ago.

Thanks for the good vibes on the camper. Apparently it worked. We have accepted an offer and should do the deal on Saturday. Turns out their old camper was destroyed by January flooding and she is paying me with insurance money. She has no way to pull a fifth wheel. They just park it at the site permanently. So I will be happy to deliver.

BBob, sorry the steelhead were elusive. Guess your magnet wasn't strong enough.

Don, the good thing with etsy is there is a minimum of input. If it doesn't work out, you just stop selling there.

Ok, more spindles.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that was a good one. Right now I'm zeroing in on the perfect dimensions for a gift box. I'm close, real close.
Well headed back to the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I have had generators for 30 years. Power used to go out for a week to 10 days at a time. They finally passed a law holding tree huggers financially liable for the damage their trees did to power lines. All of a sudden, they didn't love the trees that much ;-) They allowed trimming ;-)) No long term outages of more than a couple days since.

About the same here in WW, 50s, with showers. 1/2" since yesterday.

Glad I didn't let Virginia Mason put new knees in me 12 years ago. I would have been done being an electrician. Sounds like they are good for walking around, but not much real stressful activity. Braces limit me some, but I can always take them off for a while if I need to. Mostly they wear out light weight pants knees very quickly so I wear overalls most of the time.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning. I'd rather sit inside my refrigerator than go outside. The got as low as -3 and currently holding at +7. It's so cold you can hear the snow squeak when you walk on it. It's supposed to get up to 30 today, we'll see.

Not much to talk about today other than the weather so, I thought I'd send some pictures of where I live in Northern Michigan. The first one is the view across the road from where I live showing the frost in the trees and the Blue hue from the cold.



















The last picture was of my back yard looking towards the lake. There is another road for the people who can afford to live on that lake. LOL But, I still have access if I want it.

Well, I tried to upload some pictures, but this is the best I have so far.

Stay safe my friends,

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations, ya'll,

When I arose for coffee this morning at 7:15, it had been raining…lightly…It was 42 with very clabbered over skies, so I went to the sunroom to enjoy the rain and listen to it hit the roof….Ah, what a soothing sound..!! Then there were peaks of sun, then gone, and back to clabbered now, and some heavier rain…It'll rain on and off most of the day, I think…The high will be 58…maybe….I'm never sure about the highs these days….

I started putting a cutting board together yesterday…..I have / had lots of left-overs from previous projects, so after doing the mill work, I glued them all up….It will be a plethra of woods…I've made boards to sell, for gifts, family, etc., but never made one for just us…..it's like the mechanic who works on other people's cars and trucks, but never gets to work on his own…That's why a lot of them drive rattletraps….lol..!! So this morning I unclamped it, scraped all the glue, and now ready to size it on the saw and planer….So….I better get to it, as I have a thing or two to do today….

Don….Get out of that cold country, and move to a warmer climate….That's the only solution I can offer you…. Too much cold and snow can't be good for your health…Four climates are better than one….!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Id love to have that cold Don. I love the sound of cold snow crunching under my feet. Instead I have 42° and wet cloudiness. Now go catch some fish thru the ice.

Rick, I found that when I planed cutting boards made with different strips I would always get tear out, because some grain was running the wrong way. That's why I bought the drum sander.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

70 and overcast here in San Diego today.

All Bob Alert! It looks like there are some heavy storms heading for California and Oregon this coming week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, I am so jealous of you. I want that snow. Pack it up and ship it out here!

I almost had a heartbreaking moment yesterday. I caught the error at the last minute. I built a spline jig a few months back and finally got around to giving it a go. I was just getting ready to put in on the table saw fence when I saw the screws in it. I used those Torx head deck screws, 1 1/2" long. If I hadn't seen them I'd have ruined my table saw blade. I'm telling you guys that was a close one. Got the box done, a plywood prototype.
Today the Real McCoy.

DBob, I just looked at the satellite photos. You need to quit teasing me like that! Those storms aren't that big looking.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening ya'll,

Well….I piddled around with the cutting board, and cut it down to size like I wanted….It measures 12" x 19", and ain't nothing fancy….Like I said, just some glued-up scraps, but I was lucky that all were the same thickness…different widths, and a plethra of woods….Got it sanded down pretty good, but have more to do in the morning….

Bill….You were dead on…I did get some tear out on both ends, but not in the middle, thank goodness…I trimmed off the ends, and it looks good…Nothing in the middle of the board…So a blind hog did find an acorn….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good Rick. I did better when I took the lightest passes I could.


----------



## BurlyBob

Anybody got a sure fire way to clamp mitered corners. I'm struggling and camp up with an idea of cutting a 3/4" X 3/4" section of a 4" piece of a 2×2. It worked pretty well but I just couldn't get that perfect fit. I beginning to think my chop saw is off just a tiny bit. I may just have to give it a little extra glue to close the gap. Oh well I'll hit again in the am.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey BurleyBob,

I saw your post a little bit ago, and thought I might give you a hint about how to do the miters….When I've made picture frames, or anything that requires mitered corners, I use a band clamp to draw the corners in tight…Trying to clamp them any other way is almost impossible, unless you make a special corner jig, which you certainly could, but how many miters would you have to make to make it "pay for itself"? If only a few, then the band clamp might just be the ticket for you….Quick and dirty…!!! Just my thoughts…..Your miter saw is prolly not the culprit I would suspect…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick you and I are on the same wave length. I was using a band clamp and couldn't get one corner tight. That's when I came up with the idea of taking a notch out of a piece of 2×2. I might try sliding a shim in there to tighten things down. I'll keep playing with things and something should work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

You know what they say about great minds..? I think your idea will work, either with the 2×2 notched, or the shim….That should pull them in tighter….I have a few band clamps, but I have one that has rubber corner pads (?) that will adjust to whatever size you need it to…The pads fit on the band clamp, and just slides along the band….It has slits in it, so it stays on the band, and you just position it where you need it at each corner….


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been meaning t buy one but haven't gotten around to it. So today I dug out an old ratchet strap I used when I was hauling cars. As I recall I bought this one in Alabama to hold the hold of a car down. that and some duct tape. I'll figure it out, I always do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I have no doubt….Anything is possible, if you just sit and ponder on it for a while….My grandpa used to say you need to chew on it for a bit….I believed him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Is your gap on the corner the accumulation of all four corners or just the one being way off?

Nice day in WW today, 55, cloudy with lost of sun breaks ;-) A few sprinkles on the windshield, but it would be WW without a little wet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The snow plow woke me up this morning at around 5:30. We have what looks like almost 3" of fresh white stuff on the ground. While some was expected, I was disappointed we got as much as we did. Supposed to get into the upper 60's by Tuesday, I wish I could just hibernate until then.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings amigos,
I'm still piddling around in the shop, and I got the board flattened out w/ the plainer, rounded the ends and sides w/ a 1/2" round over, and got it sanded with 100 and 150 grit….Just basically killing time till I leave….

After staying up a little later, and talking to BurleyBob about his miter situation, I slept in later…..It was 40 when I arose, and now it's 45, with mostly cloudy skies, and a heavy fog was lingering…We still have some, but the sun is trying to burn it off now….The high will be 63, and of course, no wind (hinch the fog).....The rest of the week end looks good with the highs in the upper 60's and lower 70's, with some rain moving in on about Tuesday….

Yeti….It ain't over till it's over in your neck of the woods….It may melt and warm up by mid April…..???


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold again this morning but it's getting better. That snow band *BB Yeti* is talking about slid just south of us and went in his direction. I'm glad it missed us. Anyway, the temps overnight was in the single digits again but has risen to +17 this morning. Yesterday turned out to be a nice day after it warmed up a bit. The sun was out and was melting the snow away. Today is going to be much the same as yesterday but warmer, forecast is 33 for a high. This weekend is going to be better yet, looks to be in the high 50's.

*Burly Bob and Rick*, When I make my display cases, I use a pre-made jig to help bring those corners together. It's worked for years for me. It's based on the 2×2 concept BB is talking about. I'm sure BB will figure it out. Good Luck.

My LP got delivered yesterday so I'm back in business. Can't wait to get back in the shop again. FYI, my gas company only delivers on Thursday to my area. Last week we had a storm and they couldn't get in, so this was my day yesterday.

Well boys, I'm gonna get outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning. Slept until about 0730 as we we were a bit busy last night. Nothing major. Had to go pick up the ladder truck from the shop at 2100 and switch all the equipment from the reserve when I got back with it, then we had two calls after that. They replaced something on the something that wasn't letting the something else work right. Its all very technical.

I've tried ratchet straps, but you do have to come up with something that lets the strap slide freely so the pressure distributes evenly.

Don, glad you're cookin with gas as they say.

Rick, if you're just killing time, might as well go all the way to 1000 grit.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, that was another thought of mine. I've got some melamine attached to the chopsaw fence. I'm taking that off today and starting from scratch. This one stupid little gap is driving me crazy and that is not a very long trip sometimes. First thing out of the box is some much needed clean up. I'm working in clutter and that really drives me crazy. Nothing is getting done till I get some elbow room!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yep…I am killing some time, but not that much time…!! Time I took it down to 1,000, it would be smooth as a sheet of paper….And I don't have any /use any 1,000 grit for my RAS.. If I go up that far, I usually use my finishing sander, and cut the grits to size…..This is jut a board for our home use….not for a customer…that's different…But it will be smoooooooth….!!! That's guar-en- teed fact….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Coffee break time. Would you believe that part of my problem was that SCMS. It's a Makita, one of the first 12": models a LS1211. The fence/backstop is a one piece from right to left. Two straight sections, right and left with a semicircle in the middle. It's held by 2 bolts on either side. I put the best straight edge to it and found the left and right wings were of by may 1/16" at the blade opening of the fence. Could have been a bit less. So I loosened things up, found how much room I had to play with, tightened one down more forward, pushed the other side to the rear and tightened it down. Straight edge says it's looking pretty good. I've got a Wixey protractor and set the blade at 90 degrees, cut a piece of scrap and my Woodpecker try square told me it was looking real good. I love it when my tools talk to me real warm and sweet like that. Don't you guys?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great that you got the old girl cutting true now. One of my worries if I buy a new saw is that the new one won't be as accurate as my old dewalt 12" saw that's about 20 years old.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. Supposed to get rain over the weekend, and off and on through next week.

BBob, this is what I was looking at on weather.com









Sure looks like a storm to me, but me being a California boy, what do I know?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for the day. Got that steelhead in the smoker and that last box in the clamps. It took some doing and a crap load of clamps. Now I'm indulging in one of my favorite hobbies, beer. Tomorrow I take the box out of the clamps and give it some Black Walnut splines. Hopefully my Neighbor will be getting that Branding Iron done. I've got 12 days to get everything finalized and I'm pretty sure that by next Friday I'll be breathing a sigh of relief.

Dbob, I was watching the NOAA satellite photos. It does look like rain on the horizon. I sure hope it turns into snow up higher. That's where it counts the most for us come summer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 26 now with very light snow showers and the high for today will be 38.

Well the wife and I had some running around to do yesterday and when we finally got home, I went out to the shop. Boy, was that nice. I didn't do much, but I was happy doing nothing in my warm shop. Today, as much as I'd like to go out to the shop, I can't. There is an estate sale about 20 miles from here, so I think we'll be heading there. I hope I can pick up some old tool or nail aprons. It's that time of year again, Estate sales. I've been waiting (impatiently) for these puppy's to start back up.

*Dawson Bob*, I noticed from you weather map that you are NOT in the part that's gonna get wet. Bummer!

*Burly Bob and WW Bob*, I saw that same system and many more lining up to drench you both. I hope it's snow for you BB, I doubt it is though.

*FF Bill*, I'm with you on getting new tools and old ones too. It scares me that I have to tune them up before I can use them. I try to check my Table saw once in a while to make sure it's running true. I made a project once and after cutting a bunch of stock, I found nothing was fitting right. After checking the saw blade, I found it was off tilt by about a degree or so. It screwed everything up. I made a nice pile of fire wood though.

Well boys, I'm gonna get some things done so I can go to the sale. Hopefully, I can play in my shop too. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, your right we're getting rain and wind right now. Looks like it's gonna be here for a day or 2.

I am officially down to the last few steps of another box building run. Everything is out of the clamps and waiting for varnish then we get to figure out how we're going to pack all these in three suitcases. You guys are gonna thing I slipped a cog… 12 of those Christmas trees, 10-6"cubes, 5 smaller boxes, a 10"x7"x4" box and a branding iron. Yeah, I'm pretty certain I'm over the cliff.

Ya'all have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Que pasa, amigos,
But…..Come Monday it's supposed to rain, and then Tuesday's same forecast….I checked the long range forecast, and it looks like a lot of rain all next week, and be raining the day I leave on Sunday….So that will make for a soggy trip, which means here in the hills and hollors, I'll have to drive slower pull the boat….Bummer.!

Here's what's happening in my neck of the woods this morning…..It was 50 when I grabbed my java and went in the sunroom to enjoy the morning, watch the birds at the feeders, and the nice sunshine…..It is now 53, with no wind, plenty of sun, and no clouds what so ever…..It is bright..!! The high will get to 70, and I'm liking that…..

Don….Hope you find lots of goodies at the estate sale…More snow? Is it ever going to melt and warm up in your neck of the woods??

BurleyBob…..I think you may be "overloaded"....I wouldn't say you've slipped a gog, but you might have busted off a tooth…..That struck me funny, so I had to laugh out loud…Almost made me spit my coffee on the 'puter..


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, all,

68 and overcast here in San Diego today. It's supposed to rain late tonight, tomorrow and Monday, too. On and off rain throughout the week.

Don, where the map shows green, that's rain. The yellow, orange and red are severe storms.

BBob, from what I understand, it's supposed to snow a lot up your way.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey BurlyBob,
When doing a mitered corner box, I use some 2" PVC pipe that I split on the bandsaw. Place the semi circles at each corner and hold in place with a band clamp.
This will allow you to check for square, make any minor adjustment needed, and nothing touches the glue.
Amazingly most of the glue ups will pull into square as pressure is applied evenly … Cheap easy way to clamp up mitered corners.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It' 29 this morning with light wind. We are under a FOG freeze this morning. I know, I've never heard of it before either. But the tree limbs are froze. It's supposed to get to 42 today and a high of 55. I think that will melt the snow.

I had a nice trip to the lake shore yesterday with my wife. The place we went to for the estate sale was in Oscoda, MI on Lake Huron. Oscoda used to be the home of Wurtsmith AFB way back when. Anyway, I didn't get much at the sale cause the prices were a little high. But, I did manage to pick up a cute little Tenon saw. It is a H Disston and Sons, 10", 14 tooth saw made between 1896 and 1917 based on my research. I paid a dollar.










*Dawson Bob*, You were right, I did see the green but for some reason, thought you were further south. My bad! So, that must mean you're getting rain then?

*Rick*, I think the snow is going to melt in the next couple of days with the heat that's coming and the rain that's predicted to fall. They are predicting floods. I'm sure it's nothing compared to what y'all usually get down south though. In our case, it means the ditch's are going to get full.

*Burly Bob*, I get the feeling you're getting excited for this trip. Are you gonna take your fishing gear too? I'll bet your kid knows of a few great fishing holes around there.

*Mike*, that's a great idea. I never thought of that. That's quite clever.

Ok, it's that time again fellows. I'm gonna meander out to my shop and see what I can do. I might try to clean up that little saw first. Cute little bugger. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

News flash: *IT RAINED HERE IN SAN DIEGO!!!*

64 and overcast with rain here in San Diego today. It won't rain nearly as much today as it will tomorrow. Tomorrow should be really rainy, with thunder storms, too. Love it!

Don, I'm just about as far South as you can go on the West coast. Where the green stops at the border with Mexico is where I am. Nice little saw.

Did I mention *IT RAINED HERE IN SAN DIEGO!!!*

Addendum: Now it's just cloudy, with bright sunshine, and everything is drying up. But it did rain. Honest, it did. Last night it rained and everything got wet because of the rain. Well, it did, honest and truly, cross my heart.


----------



## Grumpymike

A rare day here in my neck of the cactus patch, it's overcast …. 79° and a light breeze. a very comfortable day with the humidity right around 19%. (As the weather warms up that humidity will fall to about 4%so you don't feel the heat as much). Just a darned good day to read about you guys getting freezing and snow … (Insert a few yuk's here).
Cleanup day in the shop … and wondering why I kept that little piece of wood …

*artsyfartsy* look at my weekend garage sale / flea market find:

Yessir that's 2 count 'em two, D-8's, a rip (with thumb hole) and a crosscut. I really wanted that thumb hole … the seller held out for $7 for the pair, fair dinkum in my book.

Well Photobucket sucks.com seems to have other ideas than to post my photos … and when they do they are to huge to see … So use your imagination, two used, and rusty old saws that are very restoreable, and the totes/ handles are intact.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, that a great find. Are you going to show us the finished product?

Grumpy that's a great idea of yours. Thanks, I'll definitely give it a try when I get back.

Dbob, run get your life jacket!!! It's raining in San Diego!!! Be very careful.

I put what I hope will be the last coat of varnish on a bunch of boxes I'm taking. I cut the spline slots, separated the top from the bottom of the special box for my cousin. I've got the splines glued in and wouldn't you know it! Yeah something had to happen, two of the splines broke off as I was trimming the excess. So I got the pieces and reglued them back on. I got to tell you that Damn cousin of mine… Murphy!!! Sometimes I would just love to get my hands around his neck and slap the living dog crap out of him!!! Any of you got a relative/friend named Murphy like mine? Just once I like for him to the leave the heck alone. Go visit my brother for a month or three.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Weather has been fine in WW, lots of sun breaks and wet too, 50-60.

Congrats on the saws boyz!

DR's pills for this permanent bronchitis seem to be sleeping pill ;-( Must be time for a nap. Hope I wake up in time for bed time ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening guys. It was a nice day to turn 42. Spent the day putting up new railing around my basement stairs.
Seems like spring is coming, even in MI. Supposed to have flooding rain here this week too. Hope not.

DBob, I heard it rained in San Diego. Can you confirm?

Weird reports.
Don says its getting to 42 with a high of 55. Which is it?
DBob says it's cloudy with bright sunshine. Which is it?

Here's my railing.


----------



## dawsonbob

I really like that rustic railing, Bill.

Guess I should have mentioned it earlier, but *IT RAINED HERE IN SAN DIEGO!!!*


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny out and 39 already. Wow! I just checked the thermometer and it is 46 already. I can almost hear the snow melting away. It was decent yesterday but still a little chilly out. the temp only made it to 33 yesterday. *FF Bill*, I think I was saying it was supposed to get to 42 yesterday with the rest of the week getting to 55. I usually proof read everything I write, but I guess I was so excited to get outside I didn't proof read correctly. LOL And yes, it's gonna get to the high 50's the rest of the week too and rain.

*FF Bill*, I like your sticks. I was gonna say something smart about them on FB, but on second thought, I better not. Nice job though. I like the idea. Oh, and just to be a big mouth, Happy Birthday. You made it another year.

*G-Mike*, It has taken me about a year to figure out how to post good pictures on this thing. I used to use Photobucket, but not anymore. I use the "img" at the top of the comment section. It works much better and the pictures come out just the right size. Give it a try. I want to see your find.

My wife and I are going to the estate sale again today because everything is 1/2 off today. Usually on the last day of the sale, they would have a 1/2 off sale. We'll see what we missed. Also, while we are there, I'm gonna go to the VA to check it out. I've never been to one before.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm just curious, are you fool'n us or did it really rain? Jut Kidding, I've never seen anyone so happy for rain before. I'm glad you got wet.

Well, I'm gonna go get another coffee and go outside and enjoy it. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.










Here's a picture of my mug next to my army RV. Not a very good picture but, it helps. We visited Ft. Sill, OK a few years ago and found this toy I used to play on. Now you see what my mug looks like. LOL


----------



## Redman1

Warm and windy today then severe storms and heavy rain the next 3 or 4 days. Wonderful


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that rustic railing is really nice. Is that top railing a piece of Cedar. It sure looks like in the photo. I love all the knotty pine.

Okay DBob, What is that thing your leaning on some kinda tracked artillery piece. I mean your at Ft. Sill, home of the Artillery. Tell us about it. Also did you survive the monsoons intact?

With any luck I seriously close in on the end of my latest woodworking foray. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is finally thawing. The low, even at night, isn't supposed to drop down to freezing for the 10 days. There's a 90% chance of rain on Thursday which we direly need to wash away the salt from the roads.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

58 and overcast/raining here in San Diego today.

BBob, that's not me leaning against that piece of ordnance, that's Don.

Don, no, it really did rain here in San Diego yesterday. Not only that, but it's - will wonders never cease - raining again today.

The reason I'm always happy to get rain, and it might seem strange to those of you who get rain on a regular basis, is that we've been in a four year drought here. No rain, and everything dries up. No water for the farmers, it's against the law to water a lawn (except within certain restrictions) and more. What would you do if the water stopped flowing. Guess you'd be pretty happy to get rain, too.

Happy Birthday, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Nice out but quite breezy. Last dry day before a week of rain.
Thanks Don and others. Another year gone by.
BBob, yes it's eastern red cedar. The spindles are too. Not sure if you've all seen my house. It's a log home made of red pine from Minnesota. Lots of knotty pine paneling as well. Lots of wood in general. Too much for my wife's taste.


----------



## Grumpymike

Getting right chilly here with the low pressure moving in … it's 60°, partly cloudy and a light breeze … Had to wear a sweat shirt when I went to the VA this morning.

Thanks for the tip on the photos Artsy … I will try it later on, (need to recompose the frustration level a bit)

The railing came out really nice Bill, and the "show off shelf" is a winner in my book.

Time for the shop to see my shadow, Yall be safe in what your doin'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice railing Bill!

1 1/2 in the gauge the last couple days. We have sunshine, high bright overcast, dark clouds, rain and about 50 today. No snow, hail or high winds, but we have enough variety without them ;-)

DBob, I saw a crackpot conspiracy theory that the gobbermint is causing the drought in CA. Any signs of gobbermint weather control in your area?


----------



## dawsonbob

They hide 'em pretty well, Bob, but I'm sure they're behind the whole thing.


----------



## Redman1

Quite windy here on the Texas Gulf Coast. Expecting severe storms and flooding next 2 days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry Bob. We've got to many initials running around here and a whole bunch of Bob's. Anyway I still want to know what the thing is.

So yesterday I put a coat of varnish on several boxes and called it a day. My daughter came over to get "Duke", her dog and I showed her the boxes. I couldn't believe it, she reach out and stuck her finger on one that was about 1/3 dry leaving a nice big fingerprint! I really wanted to smack her! You'd think a 30 year old would be smarter than that. So today more sanding and varnish.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It warm, warm, warm this morning. The temp this morning is 50 with cloudy sky's. The forecast today is rain and continuing for the next couple days. I'll take it, it's better than snow.

It was a beautiful day yesterday. My wife and I took another ride to the estate sale to check on 1/2 off prices and picked up a few items. I got 8 pine or cedar boards , rough cut, for 15 bucks. Couldn't pass up on the deal. I'm not sure what they are yet, I gotta plane it first to find out. I also visited the VA and picked up a form I have to fill out to see if I qualify. Then came home and enjoyed the weather. It made it up to almost 60 yesterday afternoon. What fun it was in the shop with the doors open.

*Burly Bob*, Just for you. I'm leaning against an M-110, 8" self propelled Howitzer. That's what I used to play with when I was in the Army. We could throw those 200 lb. projectiles 13 miles and hit a 1 yard square box. Those holes on the side are the exhaust ports. Instead of dual exhaust, we had 7 exhaust. They were dirty dusty diesel machines, but this one is pretty cause it's clean. And it beat walking anywhere.

*FF Bill*, I like the close up of your railing. I didn't notice before the top rail. Quite nice indeed.

*Dawson Bob*, I understand why you like the rain now. I'm glad you're getting wet.

*Redman*, I'm glad I'm not where you are. Are you near Corpus or Houston or Galveston?

Okay guys, I'm done for a while. I want to get out and play while it's dry. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy amigos,

I've been AWOL for the last couple of days, and haven't reported in, so I thought I better drop a line or two…I've been quite busy getting things ready to go before I leave this coming Sunday for Louisana /Texas….

Yesterday I had an appointment to get the oil and filter changed in my truck, and to get the rotated rotated…I didn't know it, but I had a "warrenty tracker" (I never heard of it….I was notified by OnStar) to get the computer for the trans axle reset (?), and brought up to date before it expired….Humm!!! So it took longer than expected to get all that done…Never heard of such a thing…But hey…a warrenty is a warrenty, and it's free..Well…sort of…Then I went down the road and picked up a couple of USB ports for my wife at Staples, and on to a rod mfg. place to look at and possibly buy a new line of fishing rods…...It's also a bait and tackle store…I'm a sucker for plastic baits…..Then to Walmart to pick up a small cooler. And when I got home, it was time to put another coat or two of mineral oil on the board, and clean up the shop a tad…..Doing all of this with a "back attack" I've had for three days….Thank goodness for 600 mg. of ibuprophen….It ain't gone away yet…..

Bill…..Sorry I missed your birthday…I didn't know it was, so belated happy b.d. I like the new stick rails…They go with your decor, and I really like the log home..I've always wanted one….

Well…It's time to go do more stuff…..It sounds most are getting some much needed rain and some are having good weather…. Ah….Spring is in the air..!

It was 60 when I finally arose for java, and raining..Cloudy, heavy clouds, and coming down pretty hard…It's supposed to rain all week, and prolly be raining when I leave Sunday….A high of 69 today, with flash flood warnings and possible bad weather for a few days….That's my report for now….Things to do…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still warming in the rust belt, it's already 66 with a high of 67 in the forecast. Hit and miss clouds and a very mild breeze are making for a very pleasant day, another 15 degrees and we'd be perfect.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

66 and sunny here in San Diego today. Rain's over for now, with more arriving Friday. For the last two days we've picked up .5 inches. I'm told that that is the same as one-half inch: amazing how they do these things.

WWBob, Pretty sure I saw one of those guvmint weather controllers yesterday afternoon. Turned out to be a pigeon flying over. I'm keeping my eyes open though…


----------



## Grumpymike

BRRrrr it's cold, this morning at 6:00 it was 48° … But it has warmed up to a cool 74° at midday.
A few puffy clouds here and there, and the flag is limp.

I had to chuckle at BBob's post about the finger print in the newly finished box … several years ago the same thing happened to me, only it was my granddaughter, so I looked at her and said "Well I guess I know which one is yours" 
She still has the box and wouldn't trade it for a new Caddy.

They have those guvmint critters Around here too; silly lookin' little fellers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW again, about 50 with sun breaks.

BBob, I hate to admit it, but I've forgotten and touched wet finish myself ;-)

DBob, Glad you go a 1/2". Good news that sort of make one wonder if those gobbermint weather controllers really have their ac together?

Grumpy, You are close enough to Area 51 to have real concerns about gobbermint conspiracy agents ;-)

Don, 3 days in a row to the sale. It must have been a big one! Congrats in the finds.

Happy B-day Bill.

Stay safe Redman1! I saw 85 mph winds on the news blowing houses apart tonight ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, just a quick check in. The rain has started and won't stop for about 4 days or so I hear. Hope we don't have floods again. Ground is saturated, no vegetation and so on….. I do like my log home. It survived a near miss from a tornado and 90 mph straight line winds for about 20 minutes with very little damage.

Liam had soccer practice next to Amvets hall which has a tank out front, so of course Sean has to go look at that every time we are there. It's an M48.

Glad all are well.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, we're happy to get anything measurable around here. If 1/2 inch is the best they can do, then I don't think much of the gobbermint weather controllers. Obama administration: what y' gonna do?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I see that as a failure of the gobbermint conspiracy to keep CA in drought. Seems like 1/2" is a drought breaker ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, We need way more than 1/2" to break the drought. 1/2" per day for awhile would help. This 9 inches of rain per year just isn't getting it done. Maybe we could borrow your gobbermint weather controllers for awhile: they seem to get the job done in your area.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They aren't mine, they belong to the conspiracy folks who claim the jets vapor trails are spraying us. I viewed the 1/2 inch as proof the conspiracy failed to prevent rain in southern CA. I saw on the news a mud slide pushed a commuter train off the tracks down there some where because the ground was soaked! Must have been up north?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, That's what I'm talking about. You need the rain and I need the snow. We've had 5 years of drought and really need the snow. Yeti, help me brother and you to in the upper plains states!!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We're getting some light rain now and the temp is at 51 climbing to 62 today. I'll take it over that darn snow any day.

I finished a project yesterday and now I'm in between projects so I went down and did some work on the house I'm tearing down. I worked so much, my right arm is killing me. The guy who built that house sure loved nails. That would be an easy house to move if we had a strong enough magnet to help pick it up.

*FF Bill*, if your son likes to look at tanks, you should camp out near Ft. Knox, KY. They have the General Patton Museum that has some military vehicles there and a Fire Apparatus that was at the world trade center. You can visit the site at http://www.generalpatton.org/. Oh, and don't forget about Ft. Sill, OK. They have a crap load of cannons at their museum site.

*Rick*, It's getting close. I can almost see the fish jumping now. LOL

*Burly Bob*, same with you. I can almost taste the stout beer. I hope you both have a great trip.

Well, I'm just about done in for now. I need to get out to the shop for some saw dust infected fresh air. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations y'all,

Same crap…different day….It's raining like a cow p*&%%#g on a flat rock around here…It's 58 degrees, very cloudy and heavy overcast, with no sun in sight, and prolly won't be for several days, according to the weather man..I don't know how much rain we've got so far, as I've already put the rain gauge up…..But it's wet..!!!
Not a lot of news from here….Just hangin' till time to leave….But I did finish the board I've been fooling with, and all that's left is to put some feet on it, and it'll be ready….Nothing fancy, but one we needed around the home place here to cut on….The old one is warped and cracked, and I hate using an old plastic one we've had since married…It was a wedding gift, if I remember right. But after 39 years, I'm not too sure…I've slept a lot since then..

Don…..The only time I see them jump is when I set the hook, and they come up to jump…Fun!! I'm ready to do some catching…I'm tard of just fishing!!!! But where I'm headed…that ain't a problem…..

I like all you Bob's conspiracy theories….I think you guys have got it figured out…lol…!!! Well…I'm gone for now…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70º and sunny here in San Diego today.

WWBob, that must have happened North of here. First I've heard of it. Maybe it's a gobermint conspiracy to suppress that kind of news. Don't know about that, but I did see some trails in the sky, and now it's not raining. Do you think…

The weather on the West coast has been dry, causing drought conditions up and down the coast. Friends to the east who have been hogging all the rain and snow, won't you please help: just send one small storm a day to the West coast. Alternatively, just send me a check for $29.95 per month: it's for a worthy cause, after all.


----------



## BurlyBob

We're suppose to get hit with rain and high winds later today. Good reason to stay in the shop. I cutting recesses for some Brusso hinges on my oak gift box. Taking things real slow and careful, only three more to go. Keeping my fingers crossed and trying to not get in a hurry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

About 3/4 in the gauge today, 50 and raining most of the day. DBob, we could spare a little. Come and get it! ;-) Probably have enough for BBob too!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, we're getting rain right now and suppose to have it for the next 3-4 days. Sure wish it was snow.

I got those hinges! Talk about being a nervous Nellie. I think it took me 2 hours. I wanted to get them in there just perfect and I came real darn close. Then I went out and bought a wood burning kit as the branding iron was to darn wobbly. It would slip and shift every time I tried a practice brand. So I spent another hour burning the brand in the top of the box. Several coats of varnish and some flocking than it's getting packed up. It feels good to get things done on time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats! I luv it when something works out right ;-) Snow does store easier than rain. I have been wondering how the Owyhees are doing? Last year they were 3% of normal snow pack ;-(


----------



## Redman1

artsyfartsy I'm south of Houston about 25 miles from Galveston. Forecast was 4" to "8 rain Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. So far we've had maybe 2" in 2 days, more moving in off the Gulf this morning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 40 and cloudy out this morning. The forecast for today is 54 and more clouds. Tomorrow is gonna be a little nicer with sunshine and warmer temps. Yesterday was overcast with light rain on and off, mostly off though. Snow is melting at a quick space. There is snow in the wooded areas where the sun don't shine much. The deer are out grazing in the fields and the geese are returning north and the buds are coming out on the trees already.

*Redman*, I kinda figured by the way you talked you were in that area. It gets kinda twisty and windy around your part. I've been through Houston on my way to the RGV. I can't say I've been in your neck of the woods unless you're on 69 south.

Well I went down to that house I've been working on and did some more ripping and tearing. It smells of mold and mildew and animal Pi$$. But, if I keep the doors open, I'll make it. Yesterday while I was working on a wall, I was hammering away at it and stopped for a brief second and heard a low pitched squealing sound. So, I would hit the wall again and stop and I would hear the noise again. I did this a few times and looked around to see what it was and found 2 bats hunkered down between 2 studs. I left them alone until I got ready to go, then gave them some light and left. Hopefully they'll be gone today. I didn't want to kill them cause they're good for mosquito control. My neighbor said that's what mosquito spray is for. LOL

Well, that's my story today fella's. I'm heading outdoors to get my daily air. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's raining in the rust belt and we needed it. It's not too hard, but should be steady all day which should do a good job of washing away the excessive salt. The forecast still shows the nightly low as above freezing for at least the next 10 days and hopefully that will keep any unnecessary salt or brine solution off the road for the rest of the season. The state folks do tend to be quiet a bit overzealous though, but if they're gonna have a bunch of folks worth $9/hr. making nearly $40/hr. driving a $120,000 truck that isn't allowed to be over 3 years old, you have to keep burning through that budget somehow or it might be reduced to sane levels the following year!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today. Possible rain tomorrow.

WWBob, thanks for your generous offer. If I could think of a way to drag the rain clouds down here, I'd take you up on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. It's raining, but not hard. Kind of the mode for a few days.
Gonna take the new camper out for the weekend at lake of the ozarks.
Don, I guess you need to build some boathouses since she you're tearing their old one down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Windy last night! Not enough to damage anything. 1/2" in the gauge and raining. About 50, still ;-)

Red, I know what you mean about "$9/hr. folks making nearly $40/hr. driving a $120,000 truck that isn't allowed to be over 3 years old." The county repaved and redesigned the road in front of our house years ago. In the process they diverted all the runoff from the hill across the street into our driveway. My wife hated wading through water 4" deep to get into the car. After a strong storm, I would remove several wheel barrows of sand and gravel from the driveway. The water ran next door, around their house and down their drain. It eventually washed about 400 cubic yards off the back of their lot. It took 7 years to get a county employee that understood water runs down hill, but we finally got most of the issues fixed. I'm sure the county automatically disqualifies any employement applicant who's IQ is higher than their age.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I check for you the Owyhee is standing now at 89% of average water content of the snow.

We're getting snow showers now. I heard on the radio that Louisiana is really getting hit around where my Aunt lives outside of Baton Rouge. It's quite a ways from Redman but looks like the whole Gulf coast is getting hammered with rain.

I've got a little varnishing to do one last box. Had to move my operation to the dining room table. The varnish was drying fast enough. I'm thinking the humidity is slowing it down.

Everyone try and stay dry!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just found out another one of my good LJ friends has a form of brain cancer.

I got to put out a car fire today. Don't get to do that much anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Bill.

Thanks, BBob, Good to hear the farmers and ranchers will survive this year if they made it through last. They need a break!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

Here it is Friday, and I'm 2 days away from leaving for Texas / Louisana, and I'm a little concerned about the high water and rising water situation on the lake…Our weather here in the mountains has stabilized somewhat, but they are still calling for flood conditions down there….The lake now is about 2+ feet above normal pool, and still coming up….Just have to see what we're getting into when we get there….You can't fool Mother Nature…!!!! The high will be 58, and we could see a shower or two, but not likely..!!

It was 50 when I arose for coffee, with very cloudy and overcast skies….No rain…No wind, and a little foggy, but it's about gone….We still have potential for more moisture, but now it's moved up to Monday here….Just moving slowly around here getting things ready, and packing stuff in the truck to take, like ext. cords, boat oil, etc…...So there's not a lot of news to pass on….Tomorrow I'll wash up some threads to take and pack up clothes, food, cooler, etc. Odds and ends…..I prolly won't get to post on our thread all week, as they have no WiFi there, as they are in the sticks….I'll just have to see what I can do….

Bill….It's always sad to hear about someone like your friend having cancer, or any illness…..I think prolly we've all lost someone to illness or some type of cancer….I lost both my parents to it, plus my sister, so I'm the only one still kickin'....
That's about it for now, guys….Tomorrow will be my last post for a while, so everyone stay safe and dry….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

66 and overcast here in San Diego today. Rain is expected this afternoon and through the night.

Bill, sorry about your friend. I know how scary cancer can be. I got lucky: maybe he will too.

Rick, I hope your fishing trip goes even better than you're expecting.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that really sucks about your buddy. Lost a buddy to a brain tumor a few years back. He was mid sixties just retired and looking forward to it. Sad deal all the way around for both of them.

So I'm sun baking a poly varnish finish on my last box. Figuring that the humidity is to high. I've moved my operation to the dining room table. I'm using to desk lamps pointed at the top of the box. About every 4 hours it's dry enough for another coat. I've got 6 on the top now and may get 2 more by nights out. I'm trying to achieve a real smooth mirror finish and I'm up against the calendar. I might be overly optimistic but I'm thinking this is gonna work. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Good thing "Stick in the Mud" is in Boise watching the grandson.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful morning and rainy afternoon in WW, still about 50. 1/4" in the gauge today.

Rick, good luck, hope you don't have too much water for the fish!

Hope you get your finish BBob. When do you leave? next week?


----------



## BurlyBob

Taking off Wednesday. That desk light idea is working out pretty darn well. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we are "camping" in the new camper. Weather was giid today, but rained this evening. Good chance of rain tomorrow and better sunday.

Thanks for the thoughts for my buddy. He's having surgery on Tuesday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good in there Bill. Those slide out really make a difference, eh? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree with Bob. That's a far cry from the little 26 footer I lived in for 5 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys we are enjoying it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and calm with a temp of 42 this morning. The high for today is expected to be 65 with more sunshine.

My wife and I went down state yesterday to have her eyes measure for cataract surgery. I may not be married after her surgery cause she's been calling me handsome for quite some time. I'm afraid after the surgery, she may see what I really look like. Yikes! Anyway, while we're down there, I met up with a customer who wanted me to make them a special beer tapper for a brother that died recently. I wanted to show them what I had so far and I needed a part so I could screw on the tapper to the keg, they didn't have the part. So, when I left there, I drove about 3 miles and came across a beer supply store that carried the parts I needed. While there, and after seeing what I'd done so far, they asked me to make a bunch of tappers so they could sell them. Cool. I'm pretty geeked about it.

*Rick*, by the time you read this, you'll be back from your trip. I hope it all went well. But, most important, I hope you come home safe.

*Burly Bob*, Same to you, I hope your trip goes well too. I'm kinda excited for you too and envious.

*FF Bill*, that's a nice looking RV you have there. Where you camping at? Are you still in the yard or elsewhere? After thinking about it, you prolly went to Branson. You be careful on the roads too.

*BB Yetti*, I get where you're coming from on the budget. I was a fire chief and yes, you have to use up your budget or you loose what you have left over. Stupid, isn't it? After you mentioned that, I was trying to figure out a way to work things out, but politics is politics. Those politicians won't move what you save into an account for let's say, a new fire truck or something or in your case, a new dump truck for the road crew. Good observation.

Well, I'm heading out the door to get some things done while the sun is shining. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, I was 49 when I had to have cataract surgery. Been wearing glasses since high school. What a difference. Your wife's quality of life is really going to improve. I was working in a Medium custody level prison cooped up with 75 inmates for 8 hours a day. Keeping the place clean and sanitary was a priority. I went back work after the first eye was done. I was a real tyrant with those inmates about keep the place clean they didn't like me for it but I kept on them. One night I started playing good eye - bad eye. Seems those grungy floors and what have you weren't really bad as my bad eye was making them out to be. I told the Sergeant about it and he said, "well don't let up on them"!

We got sunshine right now but it's suppose to shower, rain and snow for the next few days. Good thing is the snow pack is holding at 101% of average.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, one and all,

It's 64 and sunny with some high clouds here in San Diego today.

Bill, that's a nice RV. I could live in something like that, no problem. Have fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like a big rain storm on it's way over the mountains.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening ya'll,

Here it is about 11:00 p.m., and I'm just now able to get on our thread…I've been really busy today and tonight getting the truck hooked up and packed up, and putting the cover on the boat was / is a real pita when you have to do it by your self….I was sweating like a pig when I got through..!!! Then supper, then packing clothes, and just got out of the shower…Man, I'm beat…A little moo juice, and I'm hitting the rack…Wake up time is like the Army…Reveille is 5:00 a.m., and departure is at 6:00 a.m. Like I said eariler….no WiFi there, so I'm sol…
But at least wanted to get in a post before leaving….Hope you guys have a good wek while I'm getting rained on and catching fish..lol!!
BurleyBob….Have a good trip to Germany, and a safe one….Don't eat too many nockwhrust, and drink too much ale.. Do you have a real big stein to drink out of? 
Bill….That's some rough living you're doing in that new camper..She's a beauty..!! 
Well guys, it's time to hit the rack.. Talk to you all later when I return…..It's not goodbye…it's just so long ..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy this morning with temps at 40 and going to 64 today. We're in for some rain by late afternoon and evening then a cool down for the rest of the week. I'm okay with the cool down as long as we don't get any snow.

We had a beautiful day yesterday. Sun was out all day long with temps around 65. Almost perfect. I worked in the shop all day with the doors open so the sunshine could spill in. I worked on my lathe for about 3 hours turning out another project. 



























Can you tell what I'm making?

Burly Bob, Thanks for the uplift on my wife's upcoming surgery. She's pretty scared as expected. I'll tell her your story.

Well guys, it's time to vacate the premises and head out to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Its still cloudy, but not raining. I'll take it. 
Don, we are at the Lake of the Ozarks. Its a little closer than going to Branson, but still a lot to do, though this place is a little more seasonal than Branson. Theres nobody here.
Have fun Rick. Catch the big one.
Have a safe trip Bob. Aufwiedersehen. Tschuss.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, looks like a beer bottle to me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning and good wishes to all,

65 and partly sunny here in San Diego today.

Rick, good luck on your trip.

Don, is it a beer tap handle?

Bob, you have a great trip, too.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW. tell her it was totally painless. I was in and out in of the surgery in maybe an hour and a half. Truly much easier than my knee replacements.

I think DBob nailed it a beer tap and a pretty darn good looking one.

As for me I just got back from my hometown 200 miles away. Gathered up my Mom for this trip. Talk about some weather coming and going: Rain, snow and wind.

After getting home and wolfing down some pizza I flocked the last box. When it dries I'll post a couple of pictures 
it tomorrow. Thanks for all the good wishes for the trip. I promise not to post any photos of me in Lederhosen. That might to much visual pollution for Lumberjocks!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's rainy out this morning, but it's a light rain. The temp is 33 with calm winds. The forecast for today is 53 with a wintry mix. Grrrrr. Come on winter, be off!

Yes, gold star for y'all. It is a beer bottle. This is only the third time on a lathe since high school 40 years ago. I never realized how much fun it was. My mind keeps clicking trying to come up with new ideas to turn. Yesterday I turned a short night stick or a it could be called a black jack. I'm sure *Burly Bob* can relate to that. I'm not sure what to use for finish yet, Black paint or natural. I've seen them both ways. I'm leaning towards Black Lacquer.










Last night I copied a diagram of a 50 cal. bullet. So, that may be my next project. These will all be beer tap handles when they are finished.

*Burly Bob*, I'll bet your mom was glad to be with her son in spite of the poor weather conditions. I've seen that you guys in the Northwest have been having crappy weather.

*FF Bill*, Did you check out that last ride on the apparatus my friend took. I remember when he was hired on that department. He was excited to be there. Now, I'm not so sure. Anyways, after 25 years, they gave him his last ride home. Kinda Cool! Enjoy your camping with the kids.

*Dawson Bob*, looks like your having "pleasant" weather in you neck of the woods.

I can't help but wonder how Ricks weather is turning out. I guess it doesn't matter, he's on his male bonding vacation. LOL

Well, I'm on my way out to the shop to see what I can turn. Have a great day boys and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I woke up this morning to a light dusting of snow. Here's a photo of the top of my gift box. For some reason I can't load the rest. I get a note that I can only load 5mb. Sorry. I use a woodburner for the Diamond D brand that I traced from the branding iron my neighbor made.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gang. Just made a ladder for Sean to get up to his bunk in the camper.
It's cool and damp out, but not raining. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and 75.
All cool beer tap handles Don. I didn't see the ride. I'll look for it.
BBob, it's telling you that the individual picture you were trying to post was too big. Probably need to change the setting on your camera so it takes smaller pics. I have the same problem with my phone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to yez all,

66 and cloudy here in San Diego today, with a small chance of rain.

BBob, on behalf of myself and other Lumberjocks I want to thank you for being so considerate and not showing us pictures of you in Lederhosen.

Bill, that will forevermore be known as Sean's ladder. I also have a son named Sean, although he's 49 now, and doesn't get a ladder.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I was using a 64g SDcard in my camera. Switched to my wife's camera with a 32g card and successfully loaded several views of the box in the Projects area. I doubt that I can change the format of my camera much it's a point and shoot I bought last week for the trip. Maybe I should read the instructions…NAW real men don't need no stinking instructions!


----------



## Cricket

I so love March in Texas…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can make one for him if he wants it DBob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang, I'm gonna sign off for a month. You and yours all be well.  If I get to a computer I might be able to make contact with an update. If not I'll be thinking of you all.

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## dawsonbob

I really appreciate the thought, Bill, but a 49 year old math teacher probably doesn't really need a ladder to get into bed.

Have a great trip, BurlyBob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got it all in WW everyday, rain, shine, but still about 50-55.

That's too hot Cricket. 90 now plus 5 months at 10 degrees each = 140 ;-((

Don, Tell your wife not to worry, The thought of it is worse than it is. She'll be 95% healed on 24 hours and seeing much better the next day too when the bandage come off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I need to move to Texas, we're drowning up here in the rust belt. The only reprieve in sight is Saturday which is supposed to be sunny with little chance of rain, but the forecast shows the high is only going to be 40!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's cloudy and calm and a temp of 41 right now. The forecast for today is sunshine later this afternoon and a high of 56. Not bad for northern Michigan for this time of year.

*Burly Bob*, I hope it's not to late, hurry back we miss you already. The picture thing, yea, I had the same problems about a month ago. I sent a letter to LJ about the problem. Next thing I know, the problem went away. I still don't know what it was. Perhaps when you come back, the problem will be resolved.

*FF Bill*, I'll have to re-send you the ride home video. It's very cool to watch. BTW, it's done!

*WW Bob*, Where you been? I haven't seen you lately. I'll tell my wife what you said. I'm sure your right though, the thought of it is worse than the surgery.

*BB Yeti*, I can't believe your weather is colder than mine. You're down in the Ohio Valley and I'm up here in the frozen tundra of northern Michigan.

*Dawson Bob*, When you get ready to say something, you go! You can tell you're getting better. You're talking a lot more now. Go Get 'em! It won't be long and you'll be getting sawdust all over you again.

I worked out in the shop again yesterday and fashioned a 50 cal. bullet out of a piece of wood. It turned out pretty good. My neighbor is coming over to change my on/off switch on my lathe. I've been using a foot pedal but, I step on it when I don't want it running. And when I'm using it, it's never in the right place. So, I'm changing it out for a regular on/off switch. Later, when I get a chance, I'll get a panic button on it.

Well, I'm out the door and going to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the morning to all, and may the day be kind to you,

74 and sunny here in San Diego this morning. Just took a peek outside: what a gorgeous morning!

Sorry, Cricket, but the magnificent gloriosity of a fine San Diego morning beats the holy living heck out of 90 degrees anywhere else.

Don, yes, I'm feeling much better. When I'm running at 100 percent, the problem is getting me to shut up. I'm almost ready to start molesting some lumber. I've got some pine that's just aching to be used.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, I have been on most days, but not too long winded lately ;-)

1 3/8 in the gauge the last couple days. Sun, high overcast, dark clouds and sprinkles today and still about 50. Mostly sunny and 60 coming for the next few ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's raining hard and has been all night. I heard my first Thunderstorm of the year this morning. It was music to my ears. I just don't like them near me though. LOL The temp is 43 and warming up to 52 today. The forecast is rain today, tonight and tomorrow. That ought to fill up the great lakes.

I had a pretty productive day yesterday even though it started out slow. My neighbor came by in the morning, to re-wire my lathe for me. It took a while to get done, then we all sat around and shot the sh#t for a while. The afternoon went well, I made a mini baseball bat beer tap handle and a cute colorful tap handle. We'll see what I'm in the mood for today when I get out there.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm really glad to see you talking a lot. I can't wait to see how much saw dust you can produce.

*WW Bob*, Yes I've seen you on here a few times now that you mention it but, you haven't been talking much. Something bothering you? Are you sick again or just busy. I seen on the weather map that you're getting more rain. I hope what ever it is that's ailing you, goes away soon.

Well, Rick should be dipping his line in the drink and hauling in some big lunkers right about now. And, Burly Bob should be over the Atlantic wishing he was fishing. LOL I'll bet he's excited though to see his cousin and the rest of his clan. I hope he makes it through customs okay.

Well, I need to get out and do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Hope that both Rick and Burly Bob got off okay, and they have great trips.

Don, get out and do something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellers. It's a red flag day here, but probably won't have any fires. Supposed to be cool this weekend.

Busy at work for another day, then off my normal four. Gotta build bookcases at Cindy's office soon. Then I can build a maloof style chair that I've been challenged to make.

Gotta go get some lunch before a meeting.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 40 and sunny right now but, I'm sure it won't last but a few moments. It's been mostly cloudy all morning with intermittent rain and snow. The forecast shows the temp rising to 48 with possible light snow in the afternoon. the temps are dropping over the next few days and the overnight lows will be below freezing.

Spent the morning cursing at one of my projects. I was trying to tweek a project and took a chunk out of the darn thing. I can't repair it so, it's in the scrap pile for now. We start all over today.

*FF Bill*, I can't wait to see you Maloof Chair. I would love to do one, but I don't have the courage or rather room for disappointment to do one. Good Luck on the chair. How long do you think it will take to make one?

*Dawson Bob*, thanks for the word of "encouragement". I guess I'll go out and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today. No rain in sight til next week.

Bill, can't wait to see how it comes out. I don't think I have what it takes to do one of those yet (maybe never).

Don, Sorry about having to put a project in the scrap pile. Been there, scrapped that.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what ive seen and heard, the maloof chairs are so easy to adapt to a mistake because they are very much art. Mistakes can be turned into features and copied on other parts. Im gonna give it a shot.

Very nice day out here. Just wish the allergy index were not so high.


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you the greatest possible good luck, Bill. Those things look like they might be a little complicated.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, The permanent bronchitis is slowly going away. It isn't bothering me much or keeping me down. Yesterday, my wife took the day off. We took a drive up to LaConner to beat back cabin fever. We had a full menu of NW weather at about 50 degrees. Today is sunny and about 55 ;-)

My typing is a PIA now. The permanent damage from Topamax is causing the issues. It was getting a lot better for about 6 months, but it seems to be cycling back. Takes longer to proofread 3 or 4 times and make corrections. When I type the letters scramble. "Off" might come out "oof", "foo" or "ffo" . Many words, spell check can't make a good guess so I have to figure out how to spell them. A few hours later, I could spell them without looking them up. Add in using the wrong words and words out of order, what a PIA! Just think what the world could be without the masters of malpractice who refuse to read the hazmat data info included with all meds, then compound their crimes against humanity by refusing to admit there is any problem. Some times I wonder if some drs have a Mengele gene in their DNA?

I have been sending a lot of email back and forth to the city about this wall . Their position is is there are no requirements for a fence 6 foot high. So a concrete block wall that is 170' long weighing 35 tons standing on top of the ground without an embedded foundation or footing is perfectly fine. My position is a concrete domino standing on edge that does not meet wind or seismic load requirement is a hazard on a residential lot, or anywhere for that matter. One end of it is being used for a retaining wall with 4' of fill against it. I have pointed out that 24" of unopposed fill is a retaining wall, not a fence in state law. Retaining walls do have to meet requirements.

They also have a 1,000 gallon LP gas tank 8' from the wall. The wall would not hit it unless the tank happens to roll towards it during an earthquake. Tons of concrete could easily rupture the tank. Concrete on steel does spark, just ask any construction worker. Even if it does not ignite, the escaping gas will have a significant explosion. The evacuation standard for that potential is 1,000 meters and we are less than 25 feet. The risk is probably small, but I see no potential benefit for me in my risk reward analysis. We will have one of the largest, if not the largest, earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment at some point in the future. At least half the buildings in this area will be flat. Many of those surviving will probably have damage. Why is the city willing to accept these additional life safety threats? I have also contacted my state reps to get minimum qualifications enacted for building department officials. No response. I have contacted the fire marshal, but they turn these matters over to the city for enforcement.

*Bill,* Good luck with your chair! That is quite a challenge.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's snowing again! Grrr! I just can't believe it. Anyway, it started early this morning but there's no accumulation so that's good. It's just the light crap coming down. The temp is at 33 with a high of 40 today. Tomorrow, it's gonna get colder yet. Brrrrrr! Yesterday's weather held out pretty good, the temps got to about 40.

*WW Bob*, Talk about politics. I guess when it comes to politics, politicians don't worry about your problems until it's re-election time and then they forget after they promise. You make good sense with all that you have. I can see the issues. Good Luck on that one. I hope you live long enough to see the end, cause I think it's gonna take a long time to fix that problem. BTW, it was a very nice letter too.

*Dawson Bob*, Thanks for the uplift. I've made lots of scrap before. I'm pretty good at it. I don't mind making scrap or making mistakes and starting over. It's throwing away good wood. That stuff don't grow on trees you know, er, maybe it does at that. Anyway, I don't like throwing wood in the fire pit unless it's meant to go there. Most of the time, when I start over, it turns out better than the first piece which in this case, it did.

*FF Bill*, I can't wait to see the chair when it's finished. And, you'll have to let the rest of us know how easy it was to make it.

Oh, I have to tell you a story too. Lately, the power company has been cutting down trees that are in the power line right of way. There's a lot of limbs and trees scattering the landscape around here. Of the trees butchered is Pine, oak, poplar and Birch. But, if you want any of this, you have to hurry to get it cause everyone burns up here. Well, I found some Birch laying around near a house and I wanted to try some on the lathe. So, I went to the house to ask if I could have some. I met this nice "older" gentleman that was 85 if he was a day. He could hardly walk he was so crippled. He was in his wood shop working with his two companions (dogs). His shop was twice the size of mine and packed to the ceiling with clutter. Talk about tools! Man, he had all Grizzly tools and nice ones too. He had two 20" planners sitting there piled high with junk. It didn't look as though he used them in years. As you walk in the door, you are greeted by a large mill sitting there getting dusty. I had a hard time talking cause I was drooling so much over his tools. It's not right him having all these newer nice equipment and using them as shelving. I'm not sure if that qualify's as a sad story or not. You be the judge. And yes, he let me have some Birch.

Well, it's time to go out and make a mess in my shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today.

WWBob, I can commiserate with you on the typing difficulty. I seem to have much the same problem nowadays, though not for the same reason. Good luck tilting at the windmill…er, wall. If you're the only one complaining about it, you probably won't get much response from the city/county. Does your local TV station have a consumer help person? Might try them.

Don, he probably earned all that stuff, but still, it's a bloody shame to have it being used as shelving when there are woodworkers who could be using it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 65 in WW today. Worked on the yard cleaning up winter limbs, mowed the front and sprayed the first crop of weeds.

Don, It is the bureaucracy, not the politicians. The email to the mayor and council made the bureaucrats get off their dead @$$ and issue a correction notice. The problem with the bureaucrats is an IQ issue. They are unable to comprehend anything out of their SOPs. SOPs say fences have no requirements. Webster says a fence is normally made of wire or wood. A wall is stone or concrete. Lacking any basic intelligence or common sense, a fence can be made of anything without any requirements other than being no more than 6 feet high. I believe the general modus vivendi is to accommodate builders and developers.

The city bought several blocks downtown before the bubble burst in 2008. That mayor knew better than to run for reelection I think, He had been in office for 12 years. They sold millions of real estate to developers to get the vacant property used, but at 10 to 20 cents on the dollar plus big tax breaks. We have a new mayor. I hate to embarrass her unnecessarily on TV. Hopefully, she can straighten a little of this out.

I talked to the design engineer today. I am confident the wall will not fall this way. The LP tank meets all the codes including the use of a foot note exception. Since it has to roll under the wall to rupture, the odds are very slim and if they fix it not to fall over here, that should be cool. We will probably move in 10 or 15 years. I cannot in good conscience sell this house to a young family with small kids without disclosing that wall doesn't have a footing and does not meet seismic or wind load standards. It can still fall the other way, but that isn't my problem. I could have been billionaire if I didn't have this darn conscience ;-)

That shop full of tools is such a waste, but it is his to waste as he sees fit. I'm sure he used them at one time. I should talk, mine are mostly storage space too ;-( Seems healing up gets in the way of fixing that too often, or funerals, or life…....... I can't help but think of Billy brothers and their hand carved clocks. Fascinating mechanical clocks. Then, on display is the last one they started. Looks like a little kid may have tried to carve it.

DBob, Yes they do, I mentioned it above. The confusion I suffer started in the month or so the Master of Malpractice uped Topamax to 400 mg. I was having some minor issues but he attributed them to migraines. Looking back, they were not, 20/20 is hindsight ;-( I wonder when the Topamax damage will intersect with aging?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Had a good day of training. The helicopter part was only a ride in the helicopter out to the training site. Fun nonetheless. This year we will be training with Lakotas, Blackhawks, Chinooks and perhaps C130. I'll get a pic and maybe even a video up tomorrow.
Weather was cloudy and cool with a little spitting rain. Kind of chilly at training if you weren't actively working.
I now have a book on maloof chairs, so that will help. I'd be happy to take you guys along for the ride.
Don, maybe you asked for the wrong thing.
Rick is fishing and I'm not. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, Rick is fishing and we ain't ;-( BBob is in Germany and we ain't. I would give that a frowny face for us too, but that involves hours in security lines and more hours at customs. So I'll leave it neutral for us but a smiley for him, ;-)

Bill, When you get to train on the Blackhawk, are you gong to try to get to be the machine gunner?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think they will make that available to a bunch of dumb firemen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There ain't no fun nowhere any more ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bright beautiful morning out there today but, the temps are chilly. It's 28 outside with a forecast of 36 for a high. It's gonna take a while to warm that shop up today. Yesterday after I got off the "puter", it snowed like it was December. Couldn't hardly see it was snowing so hard. The good thing though, the ground is warm so nothing stuck.

*FF Bill*, You're right, I should'a asked for something else instead of a tree limb. Sure would like to be on those Helo's with ya. Sounds like fun.

*Dawson Bob and WW Bob*, You're right also, I realize those tools belong to him and he can do with them what he likes. After talking to my neighbors about the guy, that's all he's ever done his whole life. So, he's kind'a attached to them, I'm sure. It's just a sad story seeing them in the state that they are in. If it wasn't for the dust and dirt, you could argue he just purchased them yesterday. But, even if I had just one, I wouldn't know where to put it anyway, I'm so stuffed now. LOL

*WW Bob*, I wish you much success in your efforts to "tear down that wall". Even Ronny Reagan knew that wall was dangerous. Perhaps when you do sell that house, the new owners may have a better chance getting rid of it. Just a thought.

Anyway, I spent some time out in the shop yesterday messing around. Didn't get much accomplished except to paint one of my beer handles. I left early to go to a retirement party for a friend that retired after 25 years on the fire department. He looked funny with white hair. I guess we all get there sooner or later.

Well, I guess it's that time to head out the door and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and only partly sunny here in San Diego today. WWBob may be right - there's a gobermint conspiracy to keep rain out of this area. How did you know, Bob, how did you know? Unless…

Got to start getting ready. Going to a Bar-Bee-Que. Good chow. Yum-yum.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sprinkles coming early to WW. They were supposed to be late and into tomorrow, guess I won't mow the back today. Raining next week too. Let it grow ;-)

DBob, Gobbermint conspiracies are easy to spot. They are defined as anything that looks suspicious is a gobbermint conspiricy. That is as solid as another well established axiom: It must be true, its on the immermet. That one recently replaced its on TV so it must be true. I don't think anyone believes TV anymore, they have to check the immermet.

Don, I know exactly how the guy feels. Once you master a trade, you just feel naked without your tools. I never traveled anywhere unless I flew without my basic electrical tools. I have a hard time getting rid of them; even the ones that are obsolete that nobody wants ;-) I knew a welder who never went anywhere without his mask. I knew my son mastered computers when he carried a backpack with his basic discs everywhere.

The wall will never come down and I don't expect it to. Ironically, it was put up by a Russian. Think maybe he is home sick? But, it has to be more stable than a 35 ton domino standing on edge. Why would anyone buy if they knew the wind could blow it over and it has to come this way because it is being used as an illegal retaining wall at the east end? That is a small task. I moved the city boundary during growth management for annexation purposes. ;-) and had a significant role in keeping a hostile and aggressive city from taking over our water district ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's chilly again this morning here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 22 with partly sunny sky's and calm winds. The forecast today it more sunshine and a high of 43. Yesterday was a cold start but warmed up pretty nice to about 40 with the sun making the difference. The ducks and geese are swimming around in the pond across the street and the sandhill Cranes are standing by watching. Quite picturesque!

I spent most of the day out playing in my shop trying to make more turning projects. I'll probably finish one up today, then on to something else. Gotta go down state early tomorrow for a doctors visit for my wife. The doctors appointment is for 8:45 AM so that means we have to leave the house no later than 6:45. So, I won't be on the "puter" in the morning.

Well, I'm out the door so I can get a jump on the day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Late.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Snowing in the rust belt, we shouldn't have any accumulation (salt could be another story), winter is back and miserable as ever!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and mostly cloudy,with sun this afternoon here in San Diego.

Uou guys with the endless winter, I feel for you.


----------



## Grumpymike

I gotta kick out of TopamaxSurvivor's comment about how the shop so full of 'stuff' that every machine is covered …

When I built the new shop I dedicated the back 12 feet to the wife for her sewing room and told her to do as she pleased with that area … BUT the rest was shop and not a storage area.
She has kept with that, and it has become my job to find storage for this and that … Works well.

We are still enjoying the spring weather here at the cactus patch, It's been a comfortable mid 80's here, a bit warmer than the normal, but it still beats snow and ice any day. The weatherman said we hit 90° one day but said that it felt like 88° …. The tomatoes will be ready for the first harvest in a week or two, and our spring cleanup is done, took about an hour and a half.

Next week we are going to Las Vegas for a week and then on to New Mexico for a week or so, just don't have a go home date. Geezz I love retirement!

So the bottom line is I'll see ya'll when I get back … be safe in what you do and keep up your health.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got up at 0545 to take the dog out and it was flurrying. No biggie, but a surprise. Got up again at 0730 and it was snowing pretty good and there was quite a bit in the trees. Went to to lowes to get something, which they didn't have, and it was snowing it's a$$ off. By 1600 it was sunny and no snow in sight.

My only woodworking this week has been reading and watching videos about maloof. Did some drawing for a big bookcase in Cindy's office.

Back to work tomorrow. Catch you then.


----------



## marshallLaw

Woke to rain and 45 degrees, again, in the NW. Sun will probably come out around noon -1 and be very nice only to disappear into the rain again when I get ready to head home.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

I made it back home last night about 5:00 from a long trip from Louisiana…It was a fun filled week of fishing with good weather, no rain, and not much wind, which makes for pleasent days on the water..We took 3 boats, and between 6 of us, we caught 142 good bass. We had some really nice fish this trip, as we caught the spawn just right. When we got there, the water was really high from all the flooding, and the lake was over the pool stage. It was pretty stained to muddy, depending on what part of the lake you were on. It's a fairly shallow lake where we were, and catching fish in 1-3 feet of water, cause the fish were moving up…Lots of grass, and the fish were there, trying to bed up…We had fish that ranged from 2 lbs. up to 8 lbs. My partner and I caught 52 nice bass, and I had two "hogs".....We had about a 3 lb. average…I'll post a few pictures of some of the better fish that was caught….My biggest fish weighed 8 lbs. 3 ozs., and one was 6 lbs….All we do is eat, sleep, and fish…..It don't get any better than that….!!!! So…after a week of having fun, I'm about wore out…I sure did miss my naps every day….But I'll make up for them this week, as next Saturday we're leaving to go to Texas (again) to see my outlaws, and check on my b-i-l (he has diabetes), and f-i-l (he has alzheimer's)...Be there for a week, but I'll be able to keep up and post on our thread…Anyway, it was a good trip, and we had tons of fun..Now come the fun part of washing and cleaning up my rig, cause both truck and boat are filthy…!!

It was 29 when I finally got up for coffee….I felt like someone just dug me up…!! Lots of sun, no wind, and no clouds…The high will be 61, so a nice day all in all….Oh yea….Our weather down there was excellent…The highs were in the low 70's and 80's, and the water temp was from 64-70 degrees…just right for the spawn…The rest of the week here at home is looking pretty nice…..

I'm not gonna try catching up on this week's post as there are too many to respond to….I hope everyone is in good health, and feeling good…..Glad you guys kept the thread going…Good folks on here, and looks like a couple of new post, also…Welcome….We're glad you could join us…..Ok guys, a few pictures…..










This is the 8 lb.3 oz., and my ugly mug…..



















This one weighed 6 lbs.





































Another good fish I caught…almost the same size as my 6 lber.

Sorry about some of the pictures laying sideways…It was the camera operator's fault…!!

Here's a picture of a gator that was in one of the coves we were fishing…He was real close..!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Welcome aboard, marshallLaw.

Rick, good to have you back! Looks like you had a really good time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon dawsonBob,

Yep….made it back with no problems….I thought about you guys while I was there…..for about 5 minutes…lol.

We had a blast. Like I posted…all we do is eat, fish, eat some more, and sleep…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome marshallLaw, I see we are neighbors ;-)

Gray and damp in WW today, nearly 50. I do not share marshallLaw's optimism about seeing the sun from the looks of things in Auburn, but things change quick here and we can have a little of everything on any given day. Good luck with you sunshine marshallLaw.

Looks like you had an awesome trip Rick, nice fish. Do you carry a gator gun?

I'm going to try to make some head way on the warehouse today. I'm hoping to find a shop under there somewhere.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There was a brief sun peek at 12:20. I'm lucky I saw it, didn't last long. Good call marshallLaw ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

If memory serves Rick, this is a huge improvement over last years trip. I seem to remember rain and wind and few fish. Those are some real lunkers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob(WW),

Yea….we did have a good trip, and caught lots of fish, and the eating wasn't bad, either….!! We did have some nice ones..No gator gun….He was wanting a sandwich while we sat had had lunch….He was looking for scraps..

Bill,

You're right….Last year's trip was a bust with all the rain and storms, and bad winds…This year was a complete turn around….But we went a week later this time, so that helped, except for the high water for a couple of days, but all in all…a really good trip. We did have some real toads, that's for sure.. 142 of them..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,
My rig is still hooked up, so I think I'll drag it over to the car wash and give them both a bath….They need it…

Well…..another day in paradise in the mountains…It was 45 when I arose for java, the sun was shining bright, with a light wind, and no clouds to speak of…The high today will be 70, and sunny. I just checked the weather on my phone, and now we have a lake wind advisory that says it'll blow 18-20 mph..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy this morning here in Northern Michigan and the temp is 37 with a mild wind. The big weather story is yet to come. We are under a "Winter Storm Watch" through Thursday. They are calling for snow and lots of it. We could see up to 12" on the ground. Oh Joy! Where'd spring go?

We took our little road trip to the eye doctor yesterday and what a trip it was. We were on road around 6:30 with coffee in hand. While at he doctors, I was sitting in a chair with my wife's coffee travel mug behind me. The next thing I knew, my butt was getting wet and warm. I had a wet stain on my britches about 10" in diameter. I had to sit on paper towels the rest of the day. But, the good news is, I'm on instagram now. My son talked me into it because of the wood turning I'm doing. I'm old an don't understand these things much but, he's been a good business manager so I'll listen for now.

Welcome back* Rick*, It's good to see you again. I'm sure you have lots of good stories to tell. Say, one of the guys in your sideways pictures looks like someone I know "J.D. Jutte". Did he just get back from Texas before your trip?

Welcome *Marshal Law* to the thread. You'll meet some pretty nice people on here if you stick around.

Well guys, I've gotta go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

65 and partly sunny here in San Diego today.

Y'all stay safe and warm now, y'hear?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I hope they post "no feeding the alligators" signs. That way we will know they are there!

Nice day in WW today, 55, sunny and high overcast. Checked the gauge. About 1/2 inch since the last gauge report. Since, it wasn't raining so I took the snow tires off my truck today ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and calm (before the storm) with the temp at 31. The storm is still coming and we are reminded constantly on the TV. It's supposed to hit just the Northern Michigan portion of the state. They are predicting high winds, heavy snow and lot's of it, plus power outages. Yippee Skippee! Can't wait.

Went back down to the doctor yesterday for my wife. While she was at the eye doctor on Monday, they put a "plug" in her right eye. I guess her eye didn't like it cause it caused a lot of irritation. So, we went back and had them take it out. Her eye is better today. Stopped by our son's Restaurant and had him give me a tutorial on Instagraming. Wow, what a whole different world. Anyway, we're gonna give it a try.

Also, while I was down state on Monday, I visited a beer and wine supply store to show them my beer tap handles. I've talked to them before and they asked me to come back with my handles. They bought all of them and more. $270 worth. I was surprised. The told me to keep making them and they would buy everyone I make. So, here we go.

BTW, thanks for those of you who ventured onto my project page. I appreciate your input concerning my tap handles.

Well, since I've been gone from the shop two days, I've gotta get out and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

Well…The wind is blowing a gale again at about 18-25 mph, and I don't think it let up all night…Supposed to blow like this all day, and into tomorrow….It was 60 at 7:30 when I crawled out of the rack for coffee, and very cloudy, with no rain forecast in the near future…The high is forecast to be 68, but I think it'll be a bit warmer than that, especially with this Southern breeze a blowing…

I spent part of the day yesterday cleaning up my rig, as it was a filthy mess….Scum lines on the boat, dried grass on the deck, and coffee stains in the floor, from a slovenly partner…lol..But it all came out in the wash (car wash, that is)....

Bob(WW).....We actually saw more than one gator, and no signs saying don't feed the gators….You never know where they may "pop up"...and you never know what you'll see around a lake…We saw a couple of beavers and their hut, eagles nesting, and even a couple of snakes slithering across the water….Makes for an interesting day.

Don…You just can't get away from the cold and snow….I believe I'd move to the South…..!! Hope your wife is doing better after they removed the "plug" from her eye….What exactly is that.? I know nothing of Instagramming…Good score on the selling of your beer taps…Sounds like you picked up some work, and made a few quid…..Way to go….Nothing wrong with making a few extra quid for woodworking, and supplies….You're on a roll now, bud….Those will keep you busy for a good spell….Glad you're enjoying turning….

That's about all I have for now….Not a lot of news in the mountains….It's about dinner time, so I'll check you guys tomorrow…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 with sunny skies here in San Diego today. That's nice after the overcast we've had for the last little while.

Everyone stay safe and warm (and dry) out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It's warm and windy here. Wish I had Dons snow.
Just bought some wood for my maloof chair build. I guess it's official. I will be using maple and walnut, with just a bit of ash thrown in for its flexibility. Also bought all the wood for Cindy's bookcase at the office. Found a new supplier with great prices and I like to support the local little guy.

Great news on the beer handles Don. Now get turning.

I'm gonna go out and do something. Probably stand and scratch my head a lot.


----------



## dawsonbob

> I m gonna go out and do something. Probably stand and scratch my head a lot.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I do best. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Grumpymike

Someone told me that you were outstanding in your field … 
and that is the problem, your standing in the field all day … go to the shop and create something …
Just say'in ya know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, wet and 50 in WW today.

Don, Sounds like you hit the jackpot in the beer business!

Rick, I don't mind seeing wildlife in the great outdoors, but I believe in going loaded for bear just in case ;-)

I wonder if BBob made it through customs with his boxes?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy out today. We got prolly about 6 to 8 inches last night and more is on the way. They are predicting Ice and snow mix from now until 2PM. Oh Joy! The temp has held to about 30. No sense mentioning the cloud cover, cause it's there with white stuff coming down from it.

I went out to the shop yesterday and glued up some handle blanks, so they will prolly be ready today. I glued up so much that I ran out of glue. So, I had to go to town and buy a gallon of the stuff. Today I start turning more out. I like turning cause within an hour you see what you have created.

I wanted you guys to enjoy this crap as much as me so I'm sending you some cold snow from Michigan. Yesterday you could see grass, today it's snow everywhere. The last picture is of my country Cadillac.


















Well boys, I gotta go out and shovel for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Que pasa, amigos,

There's a little change in the air this morning, as I guess a mild cool front came in last night…It's 47, really cloudy, and looks like rain, but none predicted till about Sunday (?)....The high will be 54, and the lake wind advisory is still in effect for our lakes…It blew it's butt off yesterday, and hasn't let up yet….

I'm not starting any new projects, as I'll be leaving again for Texas Sunday morning, and be gone for 7-8 days to take the wife to see the outlaws (oh joy!)..I hate that 12 hour drive, and the closer I get the ugly flat country starts coming into sight….It's flat, no trees (after you get out of Oklahoma), and usually still brown from winter..Oh well.

Don….Thanks for posting the winter scenes….It reminds me of why I don't live up North..!! Even the birds in the feeder looks cold.. Your winter's just last way tooo long….

Bob (WW)....I would hope BurleyBob made it to Germany by now….Hope he wasn't detained at customs for illicit contraband…lol. I guess they don't have internet and WiFi behind enemy lines….I'm sure he's having a good time with all his outlaws, too…
I'll close out for now, as I need to run to town to do a couple of chores before leaving…..Later, ya'll…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, it sounds like WWBob is right. You've hit the jackpot with your beer tap handles. I'm with Rick. I couldn't handle living in a place like that (in the winter), either. I've been spoiled by Sun Diego.

Everyone stay warm and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well it's midday here in the cactus patch, it's in the low 80's right now, got down into the 40's last night and had to pull the covers up.
I enjoyed your photos *Don W*, reminded me of days past when we dealt with that cold wet sloppy stuff … I do enjoy looking at the snow … from my warm dry house in Arizona … 
Getting ready for our trip to Vegas and on to New Mexico, leaving in the morning … Excited as a little kid. Now if we can keep the weather at bay, and no more freak storms like the one that hit Denver … Here's hoping. I don't think I want to pull the camper thru a blizzard UGH!
Keep safe while I'm gone, see ya'll in two or three weeks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a great trip, Mike.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

75 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

It's currently 52 and suunny with no clouds, and no winds (finally over I hope for a while), and the high will be 60….Been to town this morning taking care of things before leaving Sunday morning….Paying taxes, getting a new registration sticker for my boat, stopping the mail, etc….Just little things that need to be taken care of before leaving on a road trip…..A 736 mile road trip to be exact….Traveling sucks…..But at least I'll have WiFi and internet at the outlaw's place….
Ok…got more rat killing to do, so you guys take it easy, and Don, try to stay out of the snow…!! Hope Mike has a nice vacation out in Vegas and N.M.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Weather was cool to start, but nice and sunny. Only made it to 48 today, but with the sun it felt warmer.
Started on the bookcase yesterday. Cut a lot of oak ply into smaller pieces. Then I drilled shelf pin holes. Today I started cutting holes for biscuits. I use biscuits to put together the fixed pieces of book cases. Works good for me.
Tomorrow if I have time I'll do some assembly. 7×9 bookcase is broken down into 6 smaller pieces that will be put together on site and then trimmed.

I bought lumber for my maloof chair. I may have already said that.

Nice snow Don. I'd like to visit and do some cross country skiing. Didn't get to do any of that this year.

Rick, you just can't get enough of Texas.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

All my ex's live in Texas…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy!!!!!!! Beautiful partly cloudy day in WW today. Not too hot, not too cold, not too wet, not too dry, not to bright and not too dark, probably about 60 but I didn't look.

I hate driving more than 500 in a day too Rick ;-( I could never be a truck driver, no money in 500/day or less.

Gotta pick up our 5th wheel next week. A little water damage insurance will not cover ;-( Guess I'll be busy before camping season. The old guy in the repair shop says they are all garbage ;-( He gets $500,000 motor homes with water in them that are only a year old. Those usually go back to the factory for a total rebuild.


----------



## firefighterontheside

But do you dearly love to be there Rick?

WWBob, I would gladly sacrifice the weight of other things if they would make the roof with aluminum sheets like the airstreams. My camper has a bunch of raised panel cabinet doors. Don't need those.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Stay warm, dry and safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

It was 39 and frosty when I arose this a.m. for my morning hit of java…a very large cup…Plenty of sun, no wind, no clouds, and now it's 54, and the temp is on the rise….The high today is expected to get to 70, but it might beat that…..It's supposed to be raining in the morning when I head out of town on that long beaten path….It sucks..!!

Bob (WW)....I can't make it 500 hundred miles like I used to could….This lousy bad back can't tolerate it anymore…I have to stop about every 2-3 hours and stretch and urinate, and get more coffee, so I can stop about every 2-3 hours and stretch and get more coffee, and prolly urinate again…It's an endless cycle…..

Bill…..To answer your question about me likeing to go to Texas….I hate being there….It has become such a boring place to be….I'd rather go out and peck with the chickens, or horse whooped with a wet rope than be there….Used to we could play games, go metal detecting, hunt for arrowheads, run around the country….not any more….They've gotten too old, and now loss of memory and alzheimers…..I know it's not their fault, but how do you talk to someone who don't even remember your name, or know who you are..?

dawsonBob…..It's getting about right out in your neck of the woods , weather wise…..Have you started any wood projects, or waiting for a better time when you feel more up to snuff.? I'll take 74 in the hot humid summer months…..

I guess Don's busy turning out them beer taps….Glad he picked up some work…That'll keep him out of trouble for awhile….I've got to start a couple of jobs when I get back…

Well….I better get packing (literally)....My wife takes half the house when we go, so I'll say adios for now, and catch ya'll on here in a day or two…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, try to have fun Rick. My dad and his buddy are heading to bull shoals on Monday. Hope they get something. They'll be in Arkansas.
Got my new 5/8 roundover bit that I need for maloof build from fedex today.
Put together the cases for Cindy's bookcase today. Have to make the shelves and all trim pieces next time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice partly cloudy day in WW ;-)

Bill, they just lauan under the fiberglass siding and in some places cardboard!! ;-( Not even water proof glue.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bright sunny day out there today with the temp at 35 this morning. We're supposed to get to 55 today with some rain. That should help make the snow go away. Yesterday was another great day. Sunny and warm in the afternoon, about 46.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE. I hope you all have a great holiday with your family and/or friends.

Yesterday was a good day. Not only was the weather good, but I went to an auction and scored good again. I bought a truck load of lumber for $22.50. It has an assortment of walnut, white oak, red oak, pine and cherry. The prices were fabulous. I thought because it was the first auction of the year, the prices would be high, NOT! This guy had about 10 stacks of various kinds of lumber (4' high x 4' wide x 9' long, all rough cut. They sold at the lowest, $50.00 for red oak, and $280 for walnut. The tools went cheap too. If I had a bigger truck, I'd have tried to buy more. Now, I get to unload and try to figure out where to put the wood.

*FF Bill*, I'm really anxious to see your chair when it's finished. Judging from your previous work, I'll bet it's gonna be nice. They have some nice ski trails up here in the winter. Sorry to say though, the snow is on the melt. However, It's only March and we have had snow storms before in April.

Okay boys, it's time to get outdoors and sort through the lumber. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter guys. We celebrated Easter yesterday with my Jewish cousin.
It's a fine day out there so far, but good chance of rain later. I'm at work and Cindy took the boys to her family.

Don that was a good score on the wood. I got a good deal last year at an auction. I bought about 8 rough cut boards for $10. Nobody knew what they were and so didn't bid, but for $10 I gambled. It was all walnut.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Well…Here I am in Texas…We decided to leave yesterday about 1:00 after my wife got in from work. No since waiting as I could be making some road miles….Got here about 1:20 a.m., and I was dead….Took 12+ hours, and 736 miles, but here I am…!! About 110 miles our destination, we ran into really high, cold wind, and it started raining, the wind was about 40+ mph, and it started SNOWING….Hard blowing snow, and the temp was 32…I stopped to fill up the Suburban, and liked to have froze….Then….it was gone, but still cold when we got here…It was like running into a blue Norther…So we had a big breakfast, and lots of coffee, and visting…..Now waiying on the other outlaws to get here for dinner….But we're here, safe and no problems on the road….

Don…Sounds like a good score on the wood…You made out like a bandit.Now find a place for it, and start building. That's what I call a birdnest on the ground….I can't seem to find deals like that around my neck of the woods…..
That's about it for now,,,Just checking in, and I hope you all have a nice Easter…Later guys..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like everyone is safe, happy and finding great deals! Happy Easter!

Nice, sunny and about 50 in WW. Supposed to rain a little this afternoon. Supposed to get better this week. Guess we'll be having gorgeous weather ;-) Nice change from just nice ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and rainy with a mild wind. The temp is 35 with a forecast of more clouds and rain/snow but temps at 49. I don't figure the snow with that temp, but I'm not a weatherman.

Yesterday turned out to be a nice day. I threw the doors open and took care of my wood I bought. It wasn't as hard as I thought. However, I still have wood laying on my shop floor. I did a tally of what I got and how much it would have cost me. I figured on the low end and come up with $550 worth of wood. Now to just use it wisely. After messing with my wood pile, I couldn't resist turning something with that new/old wood. That white oak sure turns nice and smells good too. I love it! I also found some flooring material that is dark red and heavy. It looks like mahogany, but I've never heard of mahogany wood floors before. And, it feels to heavy to be mahogany. What do you guys think? I'll try to shoot a photo for you guys to look at.

*FF Bill*, That walnut wood purchase was a good score too. Isn't that walnut what you can use on your new chair? In my neck of the woods, that walnut sells for $9.85 a BF. According to my calculations, you paid $10 for $400 worth of walnut. WOW!

*Rick*, I didn't think we'd here from you for about 3 weeks. I was surprised to read your thread. I'm glad you made it to Texas.

*WW Bob*, Are you outside enjoying the sunny weather in Washington? We're in for nice weather too this coming week, however it's gonna get cold towards the end of the week.

Glad you all had a nice holiday weekend. I'm gonna go out and play now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Got up this morning after a much needed rest after the road trip.. Been drinking lots of java with a big Texas breakfast, and just visiting with the outlaws….. It was 40, with a purely stiff wind ( the wind always blow some in Texas), no clouds, and plenty of sun. It's 52 now, and a high of 76….So not much happening around the old camp fire .
Don….. Sounds like you have plans on what to do with your good score of timber..

Ok.. That's it for today. Prolly go into town ( 20 miles) for supper tonight with the whole gang.. Later, y'all..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

62 and overcast here in San Diego today. Must have rained some overnight, 'cause the streets were wet.

Gotta talk to the Doc today. Everyone stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The few drops didn't show today and the was out this afternoon, above 50. We are supposed to hit close to 70 this week.

Yup, Don, I've been out side puttering with the tractor getting it ready to go back to the Tree Farm and working on pouring my clean outs where I dug up the storm drain. Is it you or Bill that mentions the first week of football season in high school once in a while? I'm wondering if retirement is good for me? After growing up on a farm and working in the trade all my life and now being retired a couple years, I think I am beginning to see what that means ;-) At least there is no deadline ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny out with clear sky's and calm winds here in Northern Michigan. The temp this morning is 32 heading to 48. Yesterday was nice all day but a little brisk. I had the doors open late in the afternoon.

I put away the rest of the lumber I had on the floor. I kept tripping over it, so I had to do something with it or I was gonna kill myself. I took some pictures of the wood flooring to let you guys look at it. The pictures don't do much other than let you see the pores in the wood. It's reddish in color and very heavy like walnut. It's bugging me, I can't figure out what it is.



















These are the pictures of the wood. There's too much light to show the color, but you can see the grain. I hope it helps.

WW Bob, enjoy your retirement. I remember when the "old farts" would retire and say, "they were so busy, they couldn't understand how they got things done when they were working." I used to think they were nuts. Boy, I believe them now. They days go by in a flash. The next thing you know, it's time for bed and I'm wore out. My wife is always telling me I'm not 30 years old, slow down and enjoy the day. It's hard though.

Well, I'm getting out of here boys and try to enjoy the day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

64 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. Might rain, then again, it might not. Hard to tell some days.

Don, that flooring reminds me of something. Let me think about it for awhile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gorgeous day shaping up in WW. Sunny and headed into he 60s ;-) Never doubt the weatherman, he hit the nail on the head again this week ;-)

Don, I absolutely love retirement and enjoy every minute of no deadlines, no pressure to keep costs under control and in budget. The thing I miss is being in tip top shape. Exercises are not really a good substitute that really replaces being active all day long.

When I was in high school the football coach told one of the kids that was really skinny to lift some weighs and build up a little mass. He told his dad he needed some weights. He dad told him to move a hay stack. If that wasn't enough, put it back where it was ;-) ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy midday to you gents. Going to 64 with sun today, but cooler and rain tomorrow.

Don, the walnut I got was not the worlds straightest, so I would devalue it by half. Still a good deal. I believe that flooring to be red oak, some of it looks quartersawn. Hard to say from pictures. Maybe not. Happy birthday!

Bob, I don't talk about football.

Ok, back to work on bookcases.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good morning boyz, Going to be 70 here today and I'm going to pour the bottom of my first storm drain clean out box. Then I'll get the form made to pour the sides, probably Friday. The ol' lady that built this house with her husband used to tell us how they did such a good job. I'd say typical for the period. If they did such a good job, why not haul the garbage away?

I was digging under the plastic 4" drain so I can pour a bottom in my clean out box. I hit something. Thought at first a edge of the footing, but too far from the house. Must be a rock, but didn't look like any rock I'd seen around here before. It was solid. Finally figured out it was a pile of composite roofing scrap that had been thrown in the ditch and buried. I was able to cut and break up the pile so I could get it out of the way. Reminds me of the scrap sheetrock in the wall when we were fishing TV cable. ;-(

Bill and Don, Do you guys know anything about LP gas tank safety margins as in 1000 gal tank in the vicinity of a concrete wall. Could breaking and falling concrete rupture the tank? Local FM hasn't had any time to research it, I can't find anything googling.


----------



## bigblockyeti

1000 gallons sure sounds large enough to warrant some additional protection, especially within a certain distance of structure/property not owned by whom ever is using the tank. Up here in the rust belt for those who are using LP instead of NG, it's almost always more of a rural setting where lots are decent sized and the tank is usually concealed behind some landscaping to hide it a short distance from the house. We have very little concern for seismic activity vs. those on the west coast and almost all of northern ohio is flat as a pancake except for those near a river or stream, so having a tank roll down a hill isn't a major worry. Having that tank perched atop a man made hill with a shoddy "retaining" wall would certainly make me uneasy. Enough so to lean on the local presiding jurisdiction hard enough that if they weren't able or willing to give a definite answer, I'd contact a civil engineer and let the locals know if I had to go that route, there's a good chance they'd too be participants in taking care of the invoice when it showed up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Cloudy today with a good chance of rain this afternoon. I don't want rain.
Bob, I don't know anything official. I've never seen anything poke a hole in a propane tank. They are very thick steel to be able to hold the pressure of liquefying propane. I've seen them that rolled down hills, floated down rivers and hit trees. The concrete block wall will probably just break apart if it hits the tank. The biggest risk I think would be damaging the line, but that would be a relatively small leak.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

63 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Red, I have been leaning on them for 5 years. They have changed the rules and accommodated each new level of negligence by the builder. WE love our builders here. The city bought several blocks in the center of town for millions in the early 2000s. They couldn't get them developed. After the 2008 bust, they sold them for pennies on the dollar and gave tax breaks to make the deal work. The state gave Boeing billions in tax breaks to keep jobs here. They have been exporting jobs since saying those weren't the ones. Heard 1000s more are being exported today. WE love our Boeing too. Tax payers can afford to support those we love; not roads or public works, just those we love.

I had an engineer evaluate the wall and the city is requiring them to keep it from falling this way. The owner doesn't care about it falling his way. Why put it up if they don't care if it falls? ;-) If it falls that way, the LP tank is there. I care if it falls. The tank is of no benefit to me, why take the risk?

Bill, I know they are tough, but after 45 years in construction, concrete is tough too and doesn't break easily. A sharp corner with tons of weight is a formidable punch. I'm not an engineer, but from what I remember energy is mass x velocity squared and as it falls, the velocity increases at a rate of 32 feet/ second/ second, those are both exponential expansions. The wall weighs about 65 pounds per surface square foot. It doesn't take much to add up to tons.

Here is a news report, it looks ugly. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/propane-tank-car-explosion-mcdonalds-drive-thru-video-article-1.1065744

Some video 




Their's is a 1000 gallons!

This is why I am concerned about brushy trees growing over it in fire season but they are not class I combustibles.






It was at least 70 today. Started pouring the storm drain clean out box. I have a bottom ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, The sparse LP gas earthquake safety information suggests earthquake shutoff valves, earthquake strapping for the tanks, removing heavy objects from the proximity, using common sense and contacting local authorities.

The Fire Marshal's office told me they had never seen earthquake strapping on a tank. I guess they do not care if they are rolling around during the big one. With half the houses flat, what difference does a few LP gas tanks make?

One would hope all those suggestions would be complimentary to one another. My experiences indicate using common sense and contacting local authorities to be mutually exclusive. ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, we're getting a little rain right now and it has been raining all night and it's gonna rain for the rest of today. The temp is 54 and going up to 57. It was a beautiful day yesterday, we had a clear sky with temps around 62.

Yesterday was a horrendous day. My wife and I had to go down state to Ann Arbor, University of Michigan Campus, for a doctors appointment. The day started out like crap. We needed to start out early, but we both woke up around 5:30 AM and we couldn't get back to sleep which made the whole day bad. We were exhausted by the time we got home last night.

*WW Bob*, I have to side with* FF Bill* on this. I'm wasn't a fire marshal however, I know that what you seen in the third video was what is called a "BLEVE" (I think I spelled it correct). It's boiling liquid something something explosion. It's when fire is impinging on the surface of an LP tank for a long period of time. I know that in that situation, as long as the tank is full, there is a less likelihood of explosion because the liquid acts as a coolant inside. If it does explode, the ends are designed to come off first. That's why tank ends are situated facing away from structures. And there's much more gobbledygook to go along with all that crap. But, in you situation, I think if the wall falls on the tank, you have more fear of the valve on top being broken off and gas spewing from the tank, than the tank rupturing. If the gas escapes after the valve is broken off it could cause an explosion if the gas reaches an ignition source. No ignition source, no fire. But, that almost never happens. If my memory serves me correctly, LP gas is heavier than air and will seek a low point. In this case, it could collect in your basement, or a valley outside or wherever there is a low point from the tank. It seems as though escaping gas ALWAYS finds an ignition source. But, anything can and usually does happen without explanation. I hope that helps. Oh, and each state has their own rules governing the installation of tanks. You can either check with NFPA standards or BOCA standards or whatever they use in your state.

WOW, that took a lot out of me. I haven't had to say that much junk since I was a chief. I'm gonna head out doors to the shop and do something today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

66 and sunny here in San Diego today.

All I know about large propane tanks is that they make great bbq smokers if you weld 'em up right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woke to clouds, but the rain was over. Now it's sunny and heading to 75, maybe already there.

Like Don said, a BLEVE or boiling liquid expanding vapor explosion. It can happen with any liquid in a pressure vessel. That's how you get big fireballs. Flames directly impinging on a tank until the liquid boils until the pressure causes the vessel to fail. When escaping gas from a tank catches fire, we typically don't put it out unless the fire is impinging on something else. The gas burning is the safest thing. Otherwise like Don said, propane collects. If it collects for a long time and then find an ignition source you can have an explosion. As far as whether it's a good idea to build an unsupported block wall, no. Is it a good idea to put the tank next to it, no. I hope you can get this worked out to your satisfaction Bob.

All the shelves are done for my bookcase. Now I have to go out and sand and then sand some more to get ready for stain. Tomorrow?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW as scheduled. Sunny and 70. Gotta love that weather guy scheduling this ;-)

Had a few errands and didn't get much done on the concrete form. Since it is going to be a box 18" deep, I decided to taper the sides 1/2" on each side. That taper should make getting the forms out a lot easier! It would keep ice from breaking the box if it ever froze, but that ill never happen in WW. Well, never say never, so only .0001% chance ;-)

Thanks, for the info and sorry to wear you out Don. Thanks to you too Bill.

Concrete on steel makes sparks ;-( There is an obvious ignition source. What about the sudden loss of pressure exploding without ignition? That can happen to any ruptured pressure vessel as I understand it. The reason aerosols aren't allowed on aircraft. Can that happen with a valve being knocked off the tank or are they designed and reinforced to vent at that hole without the vessel failing? I didn't know the ends were designed to blow off. Propane is definitely heaver that air. There is a 75 foot ravine behind our house that drops further down to a highway and into the valley. Plenty of room for the gas to drop away from us ;-) We are 400 feet above the valley floor.

It will never be made safe to my satisfaction unless it is lowered to a safe height of around 30". When the number 8 or 9 quakes happen, people will be hysterical. They might go outside as the house fails and seek shelter by the only thing they see that looks solid. 35 tons of concrete. In quakes that size, nearly all masonry structures are expected to fail. That is not a survivable situation. The last quake here was 6.8 and it lasted about 15 - 20 seconds. I have felt quite a few smaller ones. At about the 15 second mark, I had had about enough. 8 or 9 will last 3 or 4 minutes. Everyone will be hysterical!

I wired hazardous locations for about 10 years, gas stations, bulk loading plants ect. I have had fires under gas pumps. I hate it when that happens. No explosions ;-))

I'll type up a funny story from when I was a volunteer about a natural gas fire if I have time later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One night about 9 or 10 PM, our volunteer fire station was toned out to natural gas fire at the Brass Tiger in Federal Way. The Brass Tiger was a strip club of the highest order complete with dancing girls, a pole or two, a private client area; the whole nine yards.

A man's significant other suspected he might be enjoying the show. He saw her when she came in the front door. Rather than try to remain anonymous in the large, lowly lite main show room, he panicked and ran for the back door.

Rather than give chase, the significant other decided to cut him off at the pass. She exited the establishment, jumped in her car, drove around back and tried to run over him as he exited. He jumped back and she hit the back of the building breaking off the gas meter and damaging the electrical service above it. The electrical sparks ignited the gas.

By the time we arrived from Station 5 on the eastern side of the district, crews were in place protecting the exposures in the building. The gas company was on the scene to turn the gas off. The building had been evacuated. All the customers had left for home. The parking lot was full of bikini clad girls and volunteer firemen on standby. It was a cold winter night about 35 or 40 F and lightly sprinkling.

The crews with their 2 1/2s contained the fire to a few square feet as the flames on the back of the building shot about 25 feet into the air. Meanwhile, the officer in charge would not let the girls back into the building to get their clothes, coats, purses or car keys. Shivering in the light winter rain, the civic minded volunteers volunteered their bunker coats to the shivering bikini clad strippers and took their own turn shivering in the rain. Washington Natural Gas employees found a gas valve rather quickly but the fire continued to burn into the wee hours of the winter morning. The service area had a parallel feed and they were unable to locate the second valve.

I don't remember what time of the morning it was when they finally got the fire turned off, but I had had enough of that foolishness for one night and only got a couple hours sleep before I left for work.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The weather was bad yesterday and last night. It rained so hard and so long that the yard filled with water and was close to coming in my shop. Not Good! Today the cold front moved in and it was snowing earlier this morning. It's quite for now, but it's cloudy and breezy with a temp at 38 with a high today of 50. Tomorrow it will be a little colder yet.

*WW Bob*, I hope your problem will go away for you. Again, the chance of sparking with concrete is small unless there is the tank is ruptured or gas is free flowing. That doesn't happen very often either. The gas line will either kink or break off if the tank is knocked off it's footings. I think that situation is more prevalent than the tank rupturing. Think about the train LP cars that get derailed. You will see them on the news sprawled all over the place. Very seldom does the tank rupture, but most break off the valve when the car is derailed thus spewing the gas which will ignite when it finds an open flame. Your tank should have a protective dome on top covering the valve, just like the train cars. It has to knock off the dome first before it can break off the valve.

The question about the "sudden gas exploding without ignition". It's gonna rush out of the valve if the valve is broken off cause the content is under pressure. The escaping gas shouldn't harm anything unless it reaches an ignition point. The question about aerosol cans exploding is obvious, they are not made to withstand an impact. They have a thin wall covering the contents. I've fought several structure fires with an LP tank close by the house. That is usually the last thing I worry about unless gas is escaping. While the contents are in the tank, it's safe. The tank can get hot from the house fire, but if there is no flame directly on the tank, it won't do anything.

But all things considered, you have to remember Murphy's law. Anything can and usually does happen! I hope this helps a little.

*FF Bill*, thanks for the additional input. I've got CRS, Can't remember Sh*t. I'm old and it's been a long time since college. LOL

Well, I'm out the door to work in the shop again today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 and a mix of clouds and sun, often known as partly cloudy. It's also known as partly sunny sometimes, too, depending on the time of day, and what you had for breakfast.

WWBob, I hope you get things settled to your satisfaction with the tank and wall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice cool windy day here. Could be worse. A good day to get all the stain sprayed on my bookcase. Done.

We used to have a porn store in the district. They had a room in the basement where people could go watch a movie. The movie was on a big screen tv and there were other little rooms with windows that looked on the tv. Privacy ya know. Well a guy had a full arrest in the little room. I tried the door, but it was blocked by his body. I had to push him with the door. He was lying in a puddle of pee with his pants around his ankles. I pulled him out and we did CPR and defibrillated him right in front of the big TV still playing porn. We brought him back. Had to get two extra pumpers and another ambulance to get him out of the basement. All our truck blocked the men trying to get out of there before they were seen. There were some not happy campers that couldn't leave for about 30 minutes. Too bad the place is closed now.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It must have been about 75 in WW today. Got a little sun burn working on the concrete form. I'm going to use the lid as part of the form. Kill 2 birds with one stone. ;-)

Nice looking boardwalk Bill ;-) Will it reach to Atlantic City?

Don, I know the odds are small, but is it a prudent way to do things? The city will never make them fully address the issues, but that doesn't mean one should not work on fixing the code. If that wall was a slab standing on edge on a construction site, L&I would require it to be flagged and as a no entry zone.

Murphy's Law, yes, good ol' Murphy. I don't like Murphy; What are the odds of being one of the 1% that have the severe reaction to Topamax documented in Germany a decade before it happened to me, getting a master of the art of malpractice who uses a 2x recommended dose and then denies it could be the problem every time my wife called for several months? Then, another master of the art of malpractice says the solution is to heavily sedate me letting me spend the rest of my life starring out a window? The odds of what happened have to be less than the odds of the LP tank exploding.

That strip club is closed too. I think it happened when the area incorporated into a city.

Maybe that porn shop should have posted the Viagra warning they have on TV. "Make sure your heart is healthy enough for this" ;-)

I remember a fire repair job that had some Polaroid photos laying around. Why they didn't put them in a part of the house not being worked on? Maybe they thought someone would take the bait and join in? The carpenters found them and told me about their find. I didn't want to see it. Description was bad enough ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowing this morning, can you believe it?! It's 27 with a high of 36 expected today. We are expecting up to 3 inches of snow today and more tomorrow and another 3 by Monday. Ugh!!!

This is what I'm looking at this morning.









And this is what I was looking at yesterday morning.









*FF Bill*, what a funny story. I like them kind of stories, the place, the situation and the guy lives too! We had a call once when Viagra first come out. The guy took one of those pills and had a heart attack. He was only in his 40's at the time. He and his wife divorced a few years later. Go figure! BTW, the book case looks awesome. I like your drying method. How's the chair coming?

I've been out in the workshop turning up a storm lately but, I've run into a couple of snags. I have to find a way to drill one end out for accepting the brass threaded inserts for the taps. I've tried drilling them out by hand and it just turns into a mess. I get lucky on some, but the others just go in crooked because to the grain in the wood. I'm probably gonna have to invest in a floor model drill press eventually.

*Dawson Bob*, I've noticed lately that you have been quick on the quips. You can tell your getting close to inhaling some sawdust.

Well, I'm gonna go out and ruin some more wood projects. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a great day here. Cool, sunny and a bit windy.
I'm jealous of your snow Don. Wanna trade? Well, the bookcase nearly being done has me closer to starting the chair. I hope to get the cases finished Monday and installed later in the week. Can you set your bench drill press at the edge of the bench and turn the press on its base so you can stand your tapper up underneath the drill. I've heard of people doing this.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Bill, I thought it was a really shallow (but nicely finished) stairway. I feel so stupid sometimes.

Gettin' there Don, I'm getting there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought I knew you Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast this AM in WW, but burned of to a sunny 60+ day befreo noon.

SAw dust in the air here. Still have 10 fingers ;-) Nothing fancy, just finished the concrete form today. Good thing my dad made lots of concrete stuff on the farm. I spent may hours scraping form boards when I was a kid. I want to reuse these if possible for the other box. I got the bright idea to cover this small form with masking tape and then put a coat of Johnson's paste wax on it. Sure hope this works as planned.

Another fond memory of the farm ;-) When I was about 10 or 11 years old, my dad decided to pour a concrete irrigation ditch. It was on a hill with quite a bit of drop that fed short rows. It was particularly hard to irrigate from the earthen ditch opening and closing the side with a shovel. This was before siphon tubes became common. They would not have worked very well there any way. The corner with short rows was too much trouble to handle farm equipment. It was pasture that was grazed by the dairy herd.

Dad built a form for the ditch about 12 feet long out of 2×12 lumber to the shape he wanted the inside of the ditch. We dug out the ditch so the earth would make the outside of the form. We leveled off the back side away from the field to make a 18 inch or so wide dust slab to keep weeds away.

Dad loaded enough sand, gravel and cement and water into the pickup to mix concrete for a 10 or 12 foot section. There was no power in the field. He took the motor off his 3 or 4 cubic foot mixer. He bolted a piece of angle iron on to the pulley to give the end of a pitch fork handle he bolted to the angle iron about a 12" radius swinging around and around.

My little brother was 2 years younger and of slight build. I was always heavy duty and a bit muscular like my grandpa. Needless to say, I got mixer duty while dad and LB shoveled it full and worked the fresh mud. I whiled away many hot 90 plus degree summer afternoons under the Idaho sun making that mixer go round and round. It took most of the day to mix about 2/3 of a yard by hand in the mixer. Probably easier than doing it in a wheel barrow with a hoe. We made somewhere between 250 and 300 feet of ditch a 10 or 12 feet at a time.

Like LB said one day, if we didn't learn to work, it wasn't dad's fault.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning with cloudy sky's. The temp is 26 with a high of 30 today. Great news NOT! We are under a "Winter Storm Warning" for this afternoon and evening. We are forecast to get from 4" to 7" of snow today. Crap, just when I thought spring was here too. Yesterday it snowed hard all day long but the temps got up to 37 and helped keep the snow at bay. Today, it's cold enough to make the snow stick to the ground.

Spent the day out in the wood shop working on more turnings. I've got a week to get things done before we go down state. I take my beer tap handles down to get sold, (I hope). Once the handles are gone, I need a few days to build a few projects for grand kids.

*FF Bill*, that winter forecast should make you happy. I wish I could shovel it all your way. LOL I can't believe our luck so far this spring. April is and always has been a goofy month. We are never sure about the weather during this month.

*WW Bob*, nice story about your youth. Those are the stories that stay with you for life.

*Dawson Bob*, I liked your comment on the "stairway". LOL

*Rick*, It's getting that time to get on here and say something even if it's politically incorrect. LOL

Well boys, I'm gonna get outta here and get my lathe turning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone,

Well guys, it hasn't been a very good trip this time down to Texas….We left out Sat. afternoon about 1:00, and go here about 1:00 a.m. Sunday morning…Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday we spent running around town, going out to eat breakfast, then to the eye doctor for my mother-in-law, then to Sam's Club to buy up a bunch of grocries for them, and us to carry home…Wed. morning I woke up deathly sick….vomiting, cramping, running to the toilet every five minutes, more vomiting, more of everything, etc., etc., etc. Every bone and joint in my old body hurt so bad, like I had the flu, but not really the flu symptoms…Nor fever, chills, or such as that….Couldn't eat or drink anything, except a little water, and slept and slept, and slept…I didn't know it, but my wife and father-in-law had the exact same thing…we were all down, except my mother-in-law, who's still fine….so far….They are still laid up with it, but today I feel a little better, but still have the "runs", but getting a little better….I called it the "Black Death"....Now we find out that my sister and brother-in-law have it, and they live in another town….It has been miserable….I 'd try to get up for a while, and I felt like someone just dug me up…Back to bed, and more sleep….But…like I said…today it's better…And we're heading home in the morning, so I've got to drive for 12 + hours…I sure hope I can cut it..!!! It was just some bug that we all caught somewhere….I've got to get over this diarera to make it home….I think I might have lost 3-4 pounds, which is good, but not like that…..I do remember getting up Thrusday morning for a bit, and it was Snowing…..And as much as I like my coffee, couldn't even hold that down, but can today….So all in all, it pretty well sucked to be sick, but to be sick away from home is even worse….I'll report back later after I get home, and check in on you guys….Hope I don't have a re-lapse….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Rick, that sucks. It does suck to be sick at someone else's house.
Still jealous Don.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well we had snow in the forecast on 4/1, I was hoping it was just April fools, they weren't kidding. We got about an inch yesterday and through the night, as forecasted, the temp is back above freezing and we're left with more unnecessary salt on the road. The warmer temperature does work as an excellent catalyst to turn cars into iron oxide at a much faster rate, but then again if they don't use more every year, they don't get a bigger budget (paid for by higher property taxes) the next year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today. Possibility of rain later this week. Could be another tease…we'll see.

Rick, Imodium AD is your friend. Don't ask how I know, just accept that I do know. Get some.

Bill, ol' buddy, ol' pal, are you saying that the shelves in your pic didn't look like a descending staircase at first glance? Well, what do I know?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW again, 65, sunny and thin high clouds. I poured my clean out box. The wife asked if I wanted here to mix some concrete. She has a bad back. Sure, but you won't be able to walk until March! It is the first of April now! She let me do it. ;-)

Rick, did you all eat at the same place? Might be food poisoning? Hope you are better by the trip home!

Hard to forget some of those Don ;-) I saw your post about the chuck, No help here. I barely know what a Morse Taper is. Hope yi get it in time to make straight, square holes.

Red, Maybe you could mine some of the roads for a few extra bucks. Sell it back to them ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I misunderstood Bob, when I looked at my pic now I do see a staircase.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I could mine the roads for alot of bucks! Took one side road going to the in laws this evening and it looked like they tailgated it out around the corners, it was deep enough to scoop it up with a skid steer. There's no way they could even have adjusted the spreaders to put that much down unless they were cruising along at 1/2mph with the salt slinger at full tilt. Indians home opener is tomorrow and we're supposed to have snow again with a high of 41. Despite having a pretty big salt mine under lake erie, the price of salt goes higher every year. To top it all off, most of this stuff (after it rusts everyones cars) makes it's way back into the lake doing the fish no go at all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I think that must be one of them there optical delusions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm sure it does Red, everything here including tobacco spit makes its way to Puget Sound. Orcas and salmon are in trouble along with everything else in there. I saw the other day they found Oxycontin and other drugs in salmon flesh! In the 50s and maybe early 60s, my aunt and uncle caught 45# King salmon in Lake Washington by the Renton Boeing plant. They threw sockeye back or gave them to anyone who wanted it, not many did. Those days are long gone. Now you can walk across the lake on boats if they have a sockeye season. When they do it will only be a week or 2.


----------



## Michaelbr

1st post new to LumberJocks, Hello.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and snowy again this morning. The snow just won't quit. It's been snowing since yesterday. They said it would stop at midnight. They must have meant midnight next week. I haven't heard how much we've gotten yet, but it looks like about 8 to 10" so far. I measured the snow on the porch which is protected by the house, and got 7" on the ruler. The temp is 25 and the high for today will be 29. 



























I guess I forgot to put the car in the garage. Look how high the snow is by our car. And the picnic table too! And to think, by the end of the week they are predicting 50 degree weather. Gotta love spring in Upper Michigan.

FF Bill, I tried moving the drill press around like you suggested but it won't work. Nice thought though, thanks.

Rick, I sure feel bad for you. What a way to ruin a vacation. It sucks getting sick, and that far from home and then you gotta drive home too. Crappy!! That sounds like a "National Lampoon Vacation".

Well guys, I'm gonna cut it short so I can go out and start shoveling. FF Bill, if you like the snow that much, come on up and help shovel. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all

74 and sunny again here in San Diego today.

Michaelbr, welcome aboard.

Don, I'm looking at your pics and remembering why I live in San Diego.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was 55 and sunny today but yielded to overcast in the late PM. Supposed to be 75 n Thursday. Had enough rain overnight to make DBob jealous, 1/4".

Looks like winter is back Don. When do they plant grain in Michigan? Seems like they may be late by the time that melts and they can get into the fields.

Michaelbr, welcome aboard, hows your weather. Where are you?

I stripped the forms today. Putting on masking tape made them release very easy and the tapers let them slip out once they released. I had to pry on the new concrete a little harder than I really wanted to to get the ends out. Good thing I had enough childhood experience to anticipate the issues ;-) The only improvement I could have done is to use rabbets on corner blocks. No prying that way, just unscrew the plywood and lift it out ;-) I'm going to do that on the next one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cold out this morning. But, don't let the sun fool you. We're in for another round of snow again tonight. We're forecast to get another 4 - 7 inches of snow. Did I mention I was sick of winter, only a few hundred times. And the temp is supposed to get up to 37 today even with the snow that's coming. Crazy Weather!!!

Yesterday was miserable with the weather we're having so I hunkered down in the shop all day long. While I was out there, I turned a spark plug for a beer tap handle. It turned out pretty good. I used to make the steel part of the plug years ago when I worked at AC Spark Plug. So, most of the turning is from memory. It's about 6" long and a little over an inch wide. I haven't nipped the ends off yet. But, I think it's a fair representation of a spark plug though.









WW Bob, I'm not a farmer so I'm not really sure when they plant around here. But, the rule of thumb is if you have a garden, we're supposed to plant around Memorial Day. Last year we got frost the first of June so, it's hit and miss on the planting. I'm sure the farmers are smarter than us regular folks. I'll have to check it out for you to be sure though.

Well, I've got to go to town with my wife this morning before I can play in my shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I hear you on the winter woes, If I was that far north in MI I'd probably have myself committed or experiment with human hibernation. That spark plug looks very cool! I'm also trying to figure out when to start planting for the garden, the last frost here last year was 5/14 so we're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No big deal Don. Just the farm kid in me wondering out loud ;-) I thought you might noticed them in the fields when they drill gain. They probably raise winter wheat and drill in the fall up that far north. In Idaho, they did it both ways. My dad always drilled mixed grain for dairy feed in the spring and we could irrigate it up if necessary, but it usually came on its own.. Once in a while we'd have to irrigate the corn up.

Looks like making spark plugs is just like riding a bike ;-) Something you never forget.

I have been considering likely scenarios for #9 quakes, concrete walls and propane tanks. There is no earthquake strapping requirement, nor earthquake shut off vales. The tank is free to roll, the wall helps contain the heavy gas in th vicinity until the wall fails striking the steel tank. Concrete on steel should make enough sparks for ignition. That would probably happen before a rupture if rupturing it is possible.

I'm looking at overcast skies in WW. Time to do somethin even if it is wrong ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. According to the weather people, we should start getting rain here on Thursday, then rain off and on for the next week or so.

Yeah, Bob, I am jealous. A quarter of an inch is a quarter of an inch.

Are you going to paint that spark plug Don, or just finish it?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey everyone,

Well…I'm home, and still feeling poorly…We left Texas yesterday about 1:00, and I drove 12 hours straight feeling like crap, getting home about 1:20 a.m….Just grabbed my pillow, and we went to bed….We are both still sick, and can't shake this junk, whatever it is…I slept till about 11:00 this morning, and felt like someone just dug me up…Tried to eat a little light lunch, and started vomiting, cramping, and diareara all over again….I (we've) had this junk now for nearly a week…Talked to my m-i-l this afternoon, and they still have it, too…I'm so weak I can't hardly sit up, or even type this, and indigestion…mercy..!! I think if I could die I might feel better….I've never had anything to hit me like this (in the illness department) that I can remember…Whatever it was /is will sure put you down….Prolly wind up going to out family doctor to get a prognoses…and drugs…

Sorry guys, I can't comment on past post for a while…At least I'm home, so if i croak, at least I'll be in my own bed…maybe..! Now I'm headed back to bed for more rest, as I'm very weak…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening gents. Seems we are seeing a gamut of weather in this thread. It was glorious today. About 58° with light breeze and hardly a cloud. Nice snow ya got there Don! More on the way. Yahoo.
I installed book cases in Cindy's office today. Just the cases mind you. Shelves are still to be sprayed with poly. Had to take advantage of Cindy having no appointments in the morning. Can't have a compressor running while she's got patients.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations ya'll,

Well…It's a new day, and it was 60 when I arose for java eariler at around 7:00, after finally feeling like drinking some…The sky is clabbered over heavily and it looks like it could pour down rain any minute, but who knows..? The high is expected to reach around 70, and a slight breeze is in the air….It's supposed to be in the mid 60's to low 70's the rest of the week, with sunny to partly sunny skies till about Sunday (?)...It's amazing what a difference a day makes in how you feel when you go from one day to the next….I might just live after all…lol.!!

Don….Are you ever gonna see Spring.? Doesn't look like it to me..Ya'lls winters just hang on and on…No relief in sight for a while…looks like..I like changes in the seasons, but ya'll seem to have one continueos one..winter.
You're doing some excellent work on the turnings, and the spark plug is a winner….Uniquely different.I like it..

Bill…...Stellar job on the book cases for your wife's office…She must be like mine…Every time I turn around, mine always needs something for her beauty shop, too….Now I have to build her a shelf to put her clippers and hair curler thingies….Excellent work, as always, Bill, and she'll get plenty of good use out of those. Nothing like building a piece of good quality furniture…..Be sure to post the finished cases when you're finished….

dawsonBob….Thanks for the heads up on the medicine….Never had to use it before, but it did the job…Hope you're feeling mucho better, and about ready to start making some saw dust soon….

Well guys, that's about all I have for now…I think I'll stay home for awhile and cease traveling….Like Dorothy told Todo…."There's no place like home"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It's much like Rick described here. All clouds, a little wind and a little rain.
Thanks Rick. I was happy with how it turned out. I'm spraying the shelves this morning in between trying to order an 18' car hauler type trailer. I'm tired of borrowing trailers and my dads is often too small. I rent a bobcat once or twice a year and I might as well get something able to carry that, there's lots of used lighter weight trailers, but none with heavier axles. On the wives offices, I don't mind making the stuff, because it saves money and the materials are tax deductible.

Don, I agree with Rick, the spark plug is cool. How did you "turn" the nut shape?

Ok, back to the sprayer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, As you may already know, it's SNOWING again! It's coming down so hard, I can't see the trees across the field from me. It's even drifting a little and the drifts are about 2 foot high in spots. I can't believe we're getting this crap again. The temp is 32 now and the high will be 36. The forecast is for more snow changing to rain/snow mix then rain. Should be fun. I'm getting sick of the winter, *BB Yetti*. LOL

*FF Bill*, The shelving unit looks great in your wife's office. Is there a reason you didn't take the unit all the way to the wall? You are very talented my friend. I think you should quit your day job and do this for a living and even have your own TV show. Just one question though, " where's the stair treads"? LOL

*Dawson Bob*, The spark Plug I made was my first so it's made from Bass Wood. I just wanted to see if I could do it first. To answer your question; yes, I'm gonna paint it up. But, I'm gluing up some Walnut and Ash so I don't have to paint it. We'll see how it pans out. I like making furniture like our friend *FF Bill*, but turning has become fun and challenging. I can see the end product much sooner than if I made some furniture. I guess that's the long answer Bob. LOL

*Rick*, I wish you the best. I hope you shake this thing. You should go to the doctor and get a poke in the butt. LOL Hurry and get well soon.

*WW Bob*, I understand your question concerning the planting season. I should know those answers because I used to hang out with a farmer all the time. He used to educate me on all the farming things. But, just like school, I didn't pay much attention. Their planting season is probably pretty much the same as yours, but we just have to wait until it quits snowing. They usually start planting sometime in May (I think). And yes, they do plant winter wheat in the fall.

I got a call from a friend last night. Their father is not doing well and can't do any woodworking anymore. So, they want to give me his wood lathe. I tried to tell them they should keep it in the family, but they wouldn't listen. So, I'm getting another lathe sometime in May. I have no idea where I'm gonna put it. I told my wife, she's never gonna get her car in the garage ever again and she is good with it. I guess she likes my woodworking skills.

Guys, I've said enough or maybe too much. I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You had to ask didn't ya Don. Two reasons: first it was made to go on a longer wall, but when I got there to put it in I noticed the flor register right in the way. Only other option was to put it off center on that wall which didn't look right, second reason is that I wanted it symmetrical. If I put it in the corner the ends would look different. I like this wall for it though, makes it stand out better and shows off the end panel. Next time I will ask my wife about any obstructions. It's what I get for not going there myself to look.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys, 
The worm has surely turned…..It started raining about 15 minutes ago, and it's coming down pretty hard now. The wind has picked up, and reaching 18-20 mph, with almost dark skies. We had a fire weather watch in effect till 7:00 p.m. tonight (?), but that will prolly change with the rain we're getting now….Don't know how long it will last, but we surely needed it badly…..I guess it was purdy dry the whole time we were gone, so it's welcome relief….

Bill…..You mentioned a while back that your dad and a friend were coming down to Bull Shoals to do some fishing and catching…Did they make it down, and how did they do..? I haven't been on the lake in a good while, so I don't have a clue what the fish are doing, the lake level, or any information….I hope, if they made it down, that they managed to catch a few….Pass me back a report, as expiring minds need to know…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, they went down last Monday after Easter and caught quite a few bass and white bass. Then the weather got very windy and a little rainy. I think they managed a few more Tuesday morning, but headed home Wednesday because the weather was not improving.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Coldest open day on record for the Indians yesterday and then they lost. Weather's a little warmer today, supposed to get up to 58 today but it's not happening very fast. Thunderstorms this evening followed by colder weather tomorrow and Friday, I hope the weatherman is wrong but the forecast is a high of 30 on Saturday with more snow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Rick, glad to see that you're back among the living.

Don, I like the spark plug either way, but - and this is just me -I could see it out of walnut or mahogany in a dim, smoky old bar room.

Bill, does that fall into the "measure twice, cut once" kind of advice?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would have been, but I didn't even measure once.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks dawsonBob,

Yep…I think I'm gonna live after all…..It was touch and go for a while (I thought), but I hope this crap is gone.

I've been catching up on my naps, and getting some strength back, plus appetite, so I'm on the mend…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It finally stopped snowing, Yay! We got another 8" dumped on us yesterday. You know it's funny, but the snow was melting on the hard surfaces while the snow was coming down and still managed to get lots of snow. Crazy! The temp this morning is 32 with a high of 35 today. The low tonight will be 17, yippee skippy. Hopefully the snow will be gone in a week or two.

*FF Bill*, you asked a question about how I got the Hex on the spark plug. I started out with a hex on the wood first. I cut a 2" x 1.5" board on a 30 degree angle to get the hex. When I used to make spark plugs for AC, our stock was hex bars 14' long. The tooling would form the spark plug shell around the hex. I just used the same concept, that's all.

*Dawson Bob*, I started on the glue up of the "new" spark plug. There are a few steps to gluing it up. When I'm finished, I'll post it for you guys.

In the mean time, I have the latest "big" spark plug for your viewing enjoyment. It measures 11.5" tall and 2.5" wide at the hex. It's bigger so you can see my mistakes better.










Well guys, I'm gonna head out to the shop and get started on another turning project. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and overcast here in San Diego today. Actually, it's raining/drizzling today with a 70 percent chance of real rain later - how cool is that?

Rick, if you can keep coffee down, you're on the road to recovery.

Bill, I was only funnin' with ya. While admitting to nothing, I may - may - have done similar things in the past. Maybe.

Don, that's a mighty nice spark plug. Cut some threads on that thing, put an LED "spark" in the end, and you have one heck of a beer tap.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW, should hit 80 today. Not much to report, just getting ready for a rifle match this weekend.

Looks like Bill and Don are in high project mode. My project was hardly woodworking. Bought an 18" round at the Blue Box and painted it up for our one shot offhand at 200 yards King Target. Just painting on a wood base. That doesn't count, does it ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still cold and very white here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 27 with a high expected to be 36 today. It's a little cloudy now, but expecting some sunshine later today then turning to cloudy tonight with more snow, but not much.

*FF Bill*, Congrats on the "Top 3" award. I still think you should be the next host on "the New Yankee Workshop". Your work is impeccable. I'm thinking of bringing my stuff to you to make. LOL Good Job on the bookcase.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm not sure how to cut threads on that plug on a lathe. I'm just happy to get the plug done. But, it would look cool to have a spark at the end. Thanks for the suggestion.

*Rick*, you're so happy that you're feeling better, that you can't come visit. How's the wife feeling? You know, after many hours of worrying over you and wondering what caused your illness, I came to the conclusion that it was "Texas" that caused it. LOL Don't go back and you'll be well forever. I prescribe more fishing. Just joking! Gotta poke fun at you.

*WW Bob*, good luck in you shoot this weekend.

Well guys, it's off to the shop to turn more stuff. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is hovering a little over freezing, allowing last night's ~1" of new snow to melt, just in time for showers later and an expected 5" - 8" of sloppy, nasty white stuff over night. Hopefully I'll be able to put the snowblower to bed by August, maybe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all you cobblers of wood,

It was 53 when I arose for coffee this morning ( yep dawsonBob, I can keep lots of coffee down), plenty od sun, and plenty of wind…it's blowing about 12-16 mph….and yesterday, too….I hate this time of year because the wind keeps me off the water, and this lake gets mighty rough….The high today is expected to get to 67, and by Sunday and Monday, we have rain moving in….Anywhere from 50%-90%....We'll see…..

Don….I was tied up yesterday with a few early chores, so that's why I didn't post….By that time, it was my nap time, so I flaked out…Still catching up from being ill…My wife is better, also, but finally getting our appetite back..We're gaining on it….It amazes me how you turn them spark plugs..and beer tap handles….You're good..!! I like my shop, but not all the time..I'm too lazy to be it in that much…!!! I did, however, see your mug on your mug….Your wife's cuter than you are….!! You may be right about Texas….But…I can't stay out of it, cause I'm going back next month to fish for a week…again…

Bill….I commented on your beautiful book cases in the Top 3….Again…Stellar job. They really look good….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and overcast here in San Diego today. It's been raining off and on since yesterday morning (.31 inches, so far), with more expected in the coming days.

Bill, I left word on your bookcase thread. Nice. Really nice.

Don, I wouldn't know how to cut real threads on that thing either. You could, however, cut ridges to simulate threads, which would also break up that long smooth space. Just a thought.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks, Don. An other nice on in WW today, about 75 ;-) 2 more slightly cooler in the 60s for the weekend.

Glad you are getting out the "Afraid I won't die" stage Rick.

Congrats on top 3 Bill.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to ya all,

It's a bright, beautiful sunny morning here in the Ozarks, and things are turning green…..It was 45 when I went for java eariler, and now it's 54, so it's warming up nicley….The high today will be 64, with plenty of sun, very little wind, and low humidity…..Perfect day to be on the water….But alas….It's not to be, as I have a couple of chores to do in town, so he fishing's out…..Also….it's time to break out the lawn equipment, as my weeds are really coming on…So that's another reason for no fishing for a few days…..Spring and summer chores are gonna start picking up here in the mountains…Hopefully more woodworking will evolve in the shop….It needs to…..

Ok ya'll…..that's all I have for now…More to come in the future.Ya'll take it smooth as possible…..Later…


----------



## bigblockyeti

We didn't get 5" but we got a solid 3" of the nasty stuff, the road north of me is in such bad shape the plow truck woke me up 5 times last night. Instead of a blade gliding across asphalt, it's being bashed across the top of something formerly known as pavement. More snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow night, did I mention I hate winter?


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

66 and overcast here in San Diego today. It is supposed to start raining again this afternoon (we hope).


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still cold and snowy here in Northern Michigan. I can't believe winter is still hanging on. By now, temps are supposed to be in the mid 50's but today we're 27 with a 10 mph wind which makes it 18 considering the wind chill factor. With a little luck it will get to 35 today. However, with the "good" comes a little bad. We are supposed to get a mixed back of precipitation today. They are forecasting snow, freezing rain, sleet, and rain and not in that particular order and maybe all at once. They aren't sure! Hopefully that darn jet stream will move off to the east soon so we can get back to normal around here.

Well, I've been busy trying to get my beer tap handles done for delivery. I finished two more yesterday. I have three more to get done but, you know my luck, something always happens to screw things up. I ran out of gas yesterday. So, the shop is cold today. If it warms up enough today, I'll go out and play. BTW, I got a new drill chuck with a MT-2 tapered shaft for my lathe. It makes drilling on the lathe much easier now.

*Dawson Bob*, that is a great idea on cutting threads on my plugs. I never thought of that. I'll give it a try next time I turn a plug. Thanks.

*Rick*, glad you were able to come visit us again. So, your heading back to the land of the sick again. You just can't leave well enough alone can ya? LOL I hope you catch lots of fish on your trip to the lone star state. Oh, and thanks for the compliments on my turnings. I'm just lucky on getting them done. You don't see my screw up's. LOL But, I have fun turning that stuff. I'm making a lot of saw dust, that's for sure.

Well, that's about enough bull for now. I've got some internet surfing to do today while it's cold outside. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A rainy morning to you all,

Yep…That's what I said….rainy…! It was starting to drizzle when I went to the kitchen for java at around 8:00> I was in no hurry to arise as I knew it would be coming down today and tomorrow…It was 60 then, with a little sun peaking through from time to time, and finally by 9:00 it was getting very dark….Heavy dark clouds moved in, and the wind picked up somewhat….They just posted a lake wind advisory for our area lakes, so it's prolly gonna kick up somewhat….I noticed a couple of boats headed to the lake eariler….They'll prolly be coming in soon, as the rain is starting to come down steadier….The high is supposed to get to 78, but again, that could be questionable, too…Now the sun is peaking through again, so it's gonna be an on again-off again rain day….70% today, and 90% tomorrow…

Don…..All my ex's live in Texas….It's a big state…For those who don't know, it takes 18 hours to drive across it from one side to the other…..You can't say that about many states..!! I left a few women cryin' when I left it…!! This will be my 2nd yearly fishing trip to the Lone Star State.. Glad you're having fun doing the turnings…Hope you get them done in time for delivery, and making a few quid on the side….That means you can buy more wood to do more woodworking, and on and on and on…After I get back from Texas, I've got to build a gun rack for a fellow here in town, and need to get going on our linen closet….It's in the works for now, at least…

It's time to get a haircut and then a shower, so I'm outta here…..Keep 'em coming guys…..Now we'll go for 5,000 post…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all,

66 and mostly cloudy with a chance of rain here in San Diego today. It came down pretty good overnight. Don't know how much yet, but I'm guessing a bunch.

Don, as well as you're doing with the beer tap handles, and as much fun as you're having, I think I would investigate expanding your market. Take out an ad for customized tap handles in some beer related publications.

Ah-ha, Rick. Finally raining there and on the lower West coast at the same time. This signifies absolutely nothing, of course. Just taking note.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob D.,

You're absolutely right….Just means it's raining there, and raining here….How odd? You were wise to take that into consideration….!!! It could be a first, in fact..!! Or could it.?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Been in Mississippi for a few days visiting with some Ljs from the Stumpy thread. It was a good trip. I saw all y'all's(I don't talk that way, but I was in the south) comments on my bookcase and I appreciate them. Me as a the new Yankee workshop host, I don't think so Don, but I appreciate that compliment. I'm not a good public speaker.
Hope everybody's well. Seems winter won't let go of Don. It's raining and storming a bit here. Gonna go pick up a new car hauler type trailer tomorrow. That'll be my log, lumber, tractor, bobcat hauler. I should get back to regular posting tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Yep….It's still raining in my neck of the woods here in the mountains…This morning about 5:00 the thunder and lightening woke me up, and then it started to pour down….I could here it hitting the bedroom windows, and that put me back to snoozing till about 8:00….So I arose for coffee, and it had stopped for a bit…By the time I got to the sunroom, it started up again, and at this writing, is still coming down….slowly. It was 60 then, with dark, clabbered over skies (I had to turn on a den light to see), the rain had stopped, so it's gonna be an on again-off again situation just like yesterday….The high will only be 63, with a low of 42…..So a cool down is in effect for a couple of days….

Not much going on around here..Kinda getting a few things together for my fishing trip next month…No hurry..plenty of time….Piddling, mostly…..I may clean my shop a little, if I can muster enough energy….

Bill…..You drove a long way to Ms from St. Louis…Looks like you had fun with the crew…Is that you in the front kneeling beside the lady..? What was the ocassion? Anything special.?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. It may rain a little more this afternoon. So far, in the last few days, we've gotten .83 inches of rain, which is not bad for us.

So we've gotten a little over three quarters of an inch for this entire month, so far. Sounds like you get that much in a day, Rick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, Bob, we just got more rain than that last night.

Yes, Rick, I'm kneeling next to Sandra. This is the fourth year in a row that this group has gotten together. I missed the first two. It was a great trip. Brought home lots of goodies all woodworking related. We bring stuff to trade and give away.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's what I'm saying, Bill. We get all proud and stuff when we get that much in a month. You guys back there get like an inch in a night… sometimes in an hour.

Yes, we do get a little jealous sometimes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rain, rain and more rain in the rust belt. I'm not complaining, we need it to wash all that salt into lake erie and off the roads. Street crews are scheduled to start repairing the damage for this winter's salt over usage within 9 months! Should be a little drier tomorrow and warming steadily throughout the week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! High o vercast and dry about 60 in WW.

Shooting match went well, won 1, 2 or 3 in every thing I shot. Don't want to win all firsts, nobody will want to play anymore ;-)

I picked up our 5th wheel thins morning. Need to do a little work on it. Nothing beyond a LJ capability ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning but not as bad as prior days. It's getting a little warmer each day this week like *BB Yetti* reported. At least I can see the grass peeking through the snow now. The temp is 34 with a high expected to be 42 and winds at 13 MPH. The sky's are partly cloudy with some sun peeking through every once in a while.

I took a ride down state to deliver my tap handles yesterday. I had some good luck and some not so good. I sold 6 of my tap handles to the store that originally wanted every thing I can make. But, they were low on cash so they settled for the lower amount. When I left there, I visited a friend who had just started a micro brew bar. He was excited to see what I had to offer. He bought one and ordered more. He has about 20 faucets to fill with tap handles. He wants t buy all the tap handles from me. I was more excited with that sale than I was with the first just because it was a cold call and it paid off. He suggested that I pay a visit to ALL micro breweries. So, here I go. I made enough cash to pay off my supply debt and still had enough for my slush fund.

*Dawson Bob*, I have thought the same thing about advertising, but I'm only one person and can't turn them out that fast. But, I'm gonna keep looking on Instagram for more leads. Once I get more cash flowing, I'll advertise. Your advise is always apreciated.

*Rick*, I don't remember if I told you or not about the first time I came to Texas. When we came into Texas from Louisiana on Highway 10, the first road sign I saw showed the distance to Houston and El Paso. I just about turned around when I saw that El Paso was almost 900 miles. I thought it would take a week to get there. Yes, Texas is big. Big enough to be it's own country.

Well guys, I have a lot to do and a short time to do it. So, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. No more rain in the forecast for at least a week. Bummer.

Don, you're right: you probably can't turn them out fast enough. Custom would be the answer then…at a much higher price, of course.

Got to get ready for a Dr.s appointment.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly sunny and chilly out this morning. The temp is 35 with a high today of 48. We're gett'n there.

Worked in the shop all day yesterday freezing my buns off. I had to step outside just to warm up. But I did manage to turn out another plug. I hope you guys like it. *Dawson Bob*, this one is because of you. Look at my Threads. Thanks for the suggestion.

I gotta go cause we're going down state to a funeral today. It's gotten to the point that I'm going to more funerals than births. Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another cool morning here in the mountains….It was 46, with quite a bit of sun, but a quite a bit of clabber, also…It can't decide it it wants to be sunny or clabbery..!! It's warmed up to 51, and climbing slowly towards that high of 67. No rain in the forecast for a few days, but don't ever count on that for accuracy…..

Bob D…....Yep…we get lots of rain up here in the Ozarks…Our average rainfall for a year is between 60-65 inches…And yep….sometimes we get an inch an hour, according to my rain gauge…When it starts, 5" in 4-5 days is not uncommon….That's why by April things are starting to green up, and by August, you've never seen such beautiful country as the Ozark mountains…..I like it a lot.!! Wouldn't want to live anywhere else..Small town, no crime or slime, and things are laid back….If you're looking for the "fast lane", then don't come here…it ain't happening…

Don…..My hat's off to you….You've got that turning down, and making spark plugs is a breeze for you, seems like…..If I had a lathe and turned, I'd make a lead-filled billy club to take in the truck…That's to check the air in the tires…...lol….Then maybe a round mallet for chisels…I don't know…just thinking out loud here…all kinds of stuff comes to mind….

bigblock…..Stay fry up your neck of the woods….Maybe the snow's gone for now, but where you live….who knows….

Bill must be hanging out at the fire house..He's been quite the last couple of days….Working on projects, maybe..?

That's all I have for now, guys…I've got to run up to the tackle store here in town, and pick up some "killer baits" to take to Texas…...Later, ya'll…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks Rick, we're trying. If the weatherman is right (he usually is about 5% of the time) temps should continue to climb through Sunday while staying dry and mid 60's on Monday with rain. That I can live with, the cold I can't, it's killing me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, guys. Actually I haven't been to work in two weeks. Went to Mississippi last weekend. Came home and have been working on things. Dad asked me to build him a little shelf unit for fishing stuff. That only too about an hour. Then we went and picked up my trailer. Yesterday did some work in the trailer with locking spare tire and modifying an old air force aluminum box from my dad. He said it used to house missile parts. Now it will house chains and binders. Today I've started working on my rocking chair. Tomorrow I'll take my dad for radiation. Then Friday I have to work for one day and then off four. It's rough. It rained a lot on Monday, but dry now for a while.

Don, the spark plug guy, has sure been busy. Good stuff.

Here's my new trailer.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and sunny here in San Diego today, with no rain in sight.

Don, that looks pretty good. If you make many more of those, we'll have to start calling you Sparky.

Rick, If we actually got that much rain, all of San Diego would flood and wash out to sea. When I say we could use some rain, I don't mean that much, that fast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

overcast, sprinkles and a little sun in the 60s in WW. Working on the the 5th wheel water leak by the garage door ;-( Need to get it ready for the road ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that a toy hauler? I was looking a little single axle one to use as a camper, and occasionally haul a motorcycle or two.


> water leak by the garage door ;
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yes, it has a side door.

One thing to note about RVs , THEY ARE ALL JUNK!! Even $500,000 motor homes have lauan plywood under the fiberglass exterior. Any moisture under the skin and it all delaminates ;-( You would think for the prices they get for new ones, they could at least use water proof glues and ply under the skin! The repair shop guy that has been fixing them for 45 years showed my one that had some heavy duty cardboard under he fiberglass skin! ;-( He has seen brand new motor homes go back to the factory for a total rebuilds in less than a year!

My neighbor replaced the floor in his motor home last fall. He has no idea how the water got in. Suspects a water heater leak even though he never found any leak in it or his plumbing. After talking to the candid repair man, I wonder how you ever keep it out? Ours got in through a small crack in the fiberglass skin that I have been caulking every year. WE had a mildew smell we couldn't discover the source of for a couple years. Then, last spring, I discovered dry rot in the floor by the door ;-(

If you are looking at a used one, look for bubbles on the surface where the fiberglass is letting lose of the plywood. If you are looking at new, look at it closely too. It may be delaminating already ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our daughter and SIL have a toy hauler that had extensive dry rot in the floor. My SIL told me when they built it, there was no drip edge on the siding. Water ran down the side and into the flooring! You have to watch every little detail with these SOBs. It is like they don't have a clue about anything except making them pretty to get them off the lot then pray they stay together long enough for the warranty to expire ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you pervayors of wood,

It was pretty well clabbered over eariler this morning, but the sun is trying to break through now…It is 54, partly cloudy, and a touch of wind…The high will be 7….Got a little surprise yesterday morning…My yard man came to do the yard work and sprayed all my weeds afterwards….He was gone about 40-45 minutes when the bottom fell out, and it poured down heavily all morning long…No rain was in the forecast, and it just appeared out of the blue (as they say)....I don't have my rain gauge out, so I don't know how much we got, but it was a good bit…I think the weed killer had time to do its job, as they are turning yellow this morning….Good stuff..!!

Bob (WW).....Hope you are able to get that leak stopped in your 5th wheel…Anymore it's the old addage.."pay more…get less"...Rush the job, and get it out a.s.a.p..Quality control is dead, and that's on anything you buy these days….There once was a time when it meant something to produce good quality products…No more….

Bill….That's quite a trailer…Looks like a new floor has been put in…What is the length…? Looks like about 14-15 feet..? With a tandom axle, it should do the job…..Good score…!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks for the info Bob, I'm looking at a 2017 Wolf pup 17rp. I have no idea about the quality and I've only seen one at the RV show a few months ago. I like it because it fits the specs I'm looking for and I don't really need something all that big and every negative that goes with going bigger. I'll have to do some more research, building my own out of an enclosed trailer would help me guarantee and save a little money, but take forever. The weather is continuing to look better now until Tuesday we shouldn't have any rain and the highs holding at around 70 Friday through Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's about 65 out and I'm at the hospital for my dads radiation. 
Rick, it's called 16' +2'. 16' flat and a 2' dovetail , so total floor is 18'. It's got a new floor and new wheels and new axles and new well everything. It's a new trailer. I couldn't find a used one like I wanted so I broke the bank. Now I'm waiting for chain binders and a new class V receiver to show up from Amazon so I can carry a bobcat.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Nice trailers, guys. The only one I ever had was an old Airstream. Not much worked on the old girl, but at least it was dry. Got it for nothing, and sold it for twice that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and about 60 in WW today. Pulled a muscle in my leg walking up the 5er ramp this Am ;-( Doc says I'll be limping for a week ;-( At least it isn't serious.

I forgot about those Airstream and Avion trailers. They are in a different league than most of the market.

Red, I'm not sure what the answer is. Keep a close eye on it and spend all your spared time caulking I guess ;-)) I thought I was keeping a close eye on it, but it was an untrained eye. When the repair guy showed me what I was looking for, it is easy to spot. If any of them use a water proof ply sheeting, that would be the way to go. The repair man here said nobody does.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 40 with a calm wind. Soon to be 60 and partly cloudy today. Man, what a difference than last week. I still have a few spots of snow where we piled it up when clearing the drive, but for the most part, the grass is green. Maybe, just maybe we have made the turn.

I've been a little busy in the shop lately trying to turn a few beer taps and cleaning up the shop, what a mess. It's usually cool in the morning, so I move a little slower than usual until the grease gets warmed up (in me). Our dryer broke last night, so this morning is working on the dryer. I think the start switch is burned out, the darn thing stops in the middle of the cycle and I can't get it started again now. I can fix it, but I have to drive for about an hour just to get the part. Cheaper than calling someone in though.

*WW Bob*, I never had a problem like that before with my 5th wheel. But, I did have a problem with one of my slides not moving in under it's own battery power. It was like that for quite some time. I'd have to go out and shove on the slide to get it to move under the truck battery power. I thought it was the electric motor or something. Just before I sold it, I went around and cleaned everything, including the battery. That's where I found the problem. The batter wasn't hooked up at all. I guess the last time I took it in for RV repairs, they unhooked the battery and didn't tell me. It worked great after I hooked up the battery.

I wonder how Burly Bob is doing over there in Germany. He should be due home soon, I would think. I wonder if he's taught those old world woodworkers a thing or two. LOL

Well boys, it's that time again where I've got to do something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mornin all! Got back day before yesterday real late and yesterday drove my Mom back home a 7 hour round trip.
I've been trying to load some photos for all of you to enjoy. Seems they are to big for the LJ format.
The food was awesome, the beer outstanding, friends and family out of this world! I could write a book about the trip so I won't bore you. The trees and boxes were a hit. The Diamond D box, spurs and branding iron almost had my cousin in tears. That felt really good. Truly doubt if I make another trip like that but if I do, only 3 weeks.

May I offer a small bit of advice….Avoid Charles De Gaulle airport like the plague!!! It was a total nightmare!

Found out that I might be getting diabetic. I got talked into putting a little blood an my Mom's meter. Seems 100 is the norm or there abouts. You know me. I pull out all the stops. First time out of the gate I hit 258. You guys try and beat that… I dare you! Tried it a few other time and never got below 190 so I'm going to the Doctor this morning for a blood test. Can't eat for 12 hours before the test. Man, I'm starving and I want coffee!! Worst part of this is I'm going to have to give up one of my favorite hobbies…Beer.

Here's a couple of good things that happened, I actually lost a little tonnage and was given 9 of those all wood hand planes. All my family back there lived behind the iron curtain so these planes are of East German manufacture. One had a label with DDR on it. I really don't have much use for them. So I'll just build a display case for them to gather dust.

If I ever figure out how to post these photos I'll get up here for you all. I've got some pretty comical ones for you all.

My Best and it's good to be home!

Burly Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a grand trip Bob. I'm glad your wares went over well and congrats on bringing home the planes from the Deutsche Demokratische Republik. Wunderbar!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today.

Welcome home, Bob! Glad that everything went well. Sounds like they got some nifty stuff, and you did, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast in WW ab out 55 today.

Glad to see you back BBob. Nice to hear you had a good time and everything went well. They want to give me diabetes too, but I am not taking it! Fortunately, I have been successful ;-) It is just another nasty side affect of one the hazardous substances they were experimented on me for migraines. Fortunately, I took myself off that one in time ;-)

Don, Glad you have not had any of those issues. If you watch carefully for what looks like a bubble or looseness on the fiberglass, you can nip it in the bud ;-) Wish I had known they didn't use water proof materials under the siding ;-( A couple years ago I almost took the paneling off inside to take a look. Wish I had now, but didn't really see anything to warrant it. I was just wondering about the crack and my caulking, but thought the mildew smell was from normal winter moisture issues I'd seen in other units over the years. It happens here a lot if people don't keep good air flow in the winter. Maybe I should rename WW the MC (mold capitol)?

Our slider didn't engage with the electric operator one time. I looked for a "by hand" operator. Found it and used a wrench to move it far enough to engage the gear track. No problems since. I don't recall if I made any adjustments to prevent it over traveling again. I probably did. With all the stuff that happens to me, I wonder how "non tool" people are able to function in life without going nuts? ;-)) Our old Spinnaker with double slides had a hydraulic system. The manual mode as a hand pump. No way to move them if there was a hydraulic leak ;-( Didn't happen to me ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood peckers,

I've been out of pocket all day, and just now getting on to do my report….I went to town kinda early to look at new trucks, and spent an immense amount of time looking them over, and talking with my salesman…I've had the same one for the last 5 vehicles I've bought from their dealership…After I left there, I went and looked at big flat screen smart t.v.s…...He had a couple to choose from…The one I like is a 75"..I have a 73" Mitsubishi rear projection, but these smart t.vs. are the cat's meow, and clear as a clear blue ocean…..He had a couple of brands I'm not familiar with, so I'm doing some research on them for comparision….Anyway…that was my day…

I see BurleyBob made it back from overseas….Glad you're back on U.S. soil, Bob….Sounds like you had a wonderful trip to the "motherland"....From what you said, it sounded like your projects was a big hit with friends and family…..The food and refreshments were great too, I'll bet..? Like all of us, once the fun's over, it's back to the daily grind…lol….!! You can tell that all of these guys are in usual form with stories and projects…..That Don has been making money hand over fist with his new-found projects for the local taverns…!! He's really got into that turning, and doing a great job of it, too, making some beautiful beer taps….

Well ya'll…That's about all I have for today…It's supper time, so I'll get off of here, and go munch….I may head back to town tomorrow to look some more…..Later…

Oh yea…Almost forgot….The low this morning was 58 with very cloudy skies, and it rained some while I was gone, then rained this afternoon…It got up to around 69, and still there….Still cloudy, though…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I sure hope you carry a fire extinguisher with you. Sounds like you have money burning a hole in your pocket. I'd sure hate to see you get burned when your pats catch on fire ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, he's in MI, they like their salt like OH does, you have to get a new vehicle every five years max or be comfortable driving something rusty. My Dodge got rear ended when it was 18 months old, I went to check out the progress and the bed was off, I didn't recognize it, the frame and all the underpinnings were rusting pretty good even only having gone through 1 1/2 winters. My wife's parents get something new every ~4 years and they're usually due by that time. Hungry kids & high taxes are keeping me in rusty cars until I can get out of OH.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I didn't know it was that bad! Sounds like Ford's aluminum F-150 might be the way to go. May not last, but at least it won't be rust ;-)

I'd never make it there. I keep cars and trucks 20 plus years.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here in a little while I'm headed out to the garage to make some saw dust. First time in over a month. Hope I remember how to do it!.

Sunny and low 60's today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's mild and sunny out this morning. The temp is 58, can you believe it? The forecast is for more warm and sunny weather with the temp reaching 70 today. WOW! Someone pinch me quick!!!

Welcome home *Burly Bob*, I'm glad you had a nice trip. I'm not saying we missed you but…...... Just a side note, I've had diabetes for a while now and still not on insulin YET! I found that the Cholesterol medication I was taking hiked my sugar up 50 points every day. So, I quit taking the med for my Cholesterol. Another thing, don't take you sugar sample after you eat. Wait at least 3 hours, then take it. And yes, I can't drink beer either (and I love beer) not because of the sugar in alcohol, but the alcohol interferes with the medication I take for the sugar. Just some things I've found. Oh, and exercise helps, not that you need any. LOL

*Rick*, good luck on finding a nice truck. I'd like a new one too, but for now my country Cadillac works just fine.

Yesterday, I had to go buy a new dryer as ours took a big dump on us. I originally thought it was a switch but it turns out it was the motor. It was a nice ride getting to the store but, it ate up the most of the day. When I got back, I did some work out in the shop with the doors open. It feels nice with the sun on my face while I'm working.

Well boys, It's time to head out and make a mess. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chuckers,

It was 60 when I arose for java eariler, with pretty well clabbered over skies, and a slight rainy mist in the air….It's still 60, with no changes, and the high will be 71 (?).....Winds are light a variable, and it still looks like the bottom could fall out any minute…..
I didn't get to town this morning, as it's Saturday, and prolly couldn't get much done today…..So I may strike out Monday to re-look over trucks and such…..Besides…I didn't want to get my clean truck dirty…..!!!

Bob (WW).....It's not that I have $$$ to burn….I try to trade up about every 2-3 years, since I put low miles on my trucks, and keep them in good shape….By trading up, I get a better trade-in value…Besides, I get military funding (insentive money) for buyin a new or used (not sure about used) Chevy or Ford car or truck….They give it to veterans, disabled vets, and retirees, and offer it about 2 times a year…..Plus…I don't pay sales tax on them (that's through the VA, cause I'm tax exempt)...So that's why I trade up when possible…

BurlyBob….Sounds like you were/ are anxious to get to making sawdust….Don't blame you a bit…Do they have much woodworking in Germany? I would think so…Those German craftsman are some of the best artisans there are..Their work is unsurpassed when it comes to quality craftsmanship…..

Don….Man, that sucks about your dryer…But I've been there and done that too…One time we had one that threw the big belt that goes around the tub (I think to keep it balanced..?), and that sucker caught on fire….Sure glad we were home when it happened….We never go off leaving the washer or dryer going….At least you figured out the problem….A new switch would have been cheaper, of course, but it never can be something as simple as that….I think we need to go back to hanging clothes on the lines like Mom and Grandma used to do…But do you think these women today would do that..? Not on your life…How about using the old ringer-type washer, or a good rub board…? Not.!! We've gotten lazy in our aggenda for life…But I sure do like technology….don't ya'll..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, and a happy Saturday to all,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Think I'll see about doing some work on the building. Haven't been able to in quite awhile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twas a nice day in WW today, sunny about 65.

I'm sure you didn't forget BBob. Just like riding a bike ;-)

Rick, Who gives the military money? Ford or GM do it for vets?

Don, Your dryer trouble reminds me of the last time we did that. The dryer had been intermittently drying poorly. I started to wash something and the transmission went out on the washer ;-( A little later that same day, I opened the freezer and things were beginning to thaw ;-(( Sears fell in love with us that week ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I went to a town in south Germany, Oberammergau. It has a wood carving tradition that goes back centuries. I spoke with a carver in his shop and did buy a piece. I loved his attitude about tool purchases. Buy a cheap tool once and you buy it again or buy the best once and it lasts you a lifetime. I liked that and agree.

The carvings I saw there were totally amazing. My opinion of most modern woodworking there can best be described as IKEA. Very little character, slick, varnished and plain straight grain wood. The old stuff in churches and castles, that's where the real character is found.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and mild again this morning. The temp is 55 and calm with not a cloud in the sky. The forecast temp is 75. This can't be happening!!! I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. LOL

I worked in the shop all day yesterday and had the doors open enjoying the weather. The sweatshirt came off about mid-day, T-shirt the rest of the day. It was beautiful all day long. Had the wife racking the stones from the side of the driveway. Good job for her.

*Rick*, my wife still hangs cloths out on the line, when the line is up. I took it down two years ago when I had a new leach bed put it and haven't put it back in yet. I will this summer, she complains all the time about it not being up yet. Also, how do you get those vet discounts on new cars? And how did you find out about it? How do you put it, "inquiring minds want to know"? I get a new vehicle whenever I need one and get a GM discount cause I worked for GM but I still have to pay taxes though.

*Dawson Bob*, what work on what building? Don't over do it though.

Well boys, I'm cutting this thing short. I want to go outside and enjoy the weather before it snows again. LOL (it prolly won't snow till fall, just kidding). Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's a beautiful sunny day here headed to 70. Moved things around in the garage. Trying to get the boat out, both batteries are dead. I wasn't expecting that. I was suppose to help the neighbor with some shelving and messed around half the morning till I saw him in the yard. Seems he got his boards cut at the lumber yard and didn't need me after all.

Yard work is on the agenda today. It looks like a jungle out there.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, all,

85 and sunny here in San Diego today. That's a little warmer than I prefer, but it'll do.

Don, I should have explained that I meant my apartment building. That was a little confusing, wasn't it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's sunny and 70 or so out there, just like yesterday. Liam and I went to the cardinals game and brought home a loser. They won 14-3 the day before.
I just cut the grass for the first time. Oh well, at least I have my zero turn. Gotta do some arranging like BBob to get everything uncluttered in the garage.
Don, looks like spring has sprung for you too. Guess you'll be cutting grass soon too.
Ok, gotta get back to it. Woodworking tomorrow on the chair and then maybe fishing Tuesday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and pleasant out this morning. The temp is 52 with an expected high of 81 today. Can you believe it, I still have snow yet, but it's just the pile of snow left over from snow plowing. It's melting away just like the ice cap, slow but surely.

I worked on a frame for our shrine group yesterday. At one of the auctions I was at, I picked up some wood just right for it. So, I put it together the day before and did some sanding on it yesterday. It measures 33" x 44". We're putting a bunch of lottery tickets in it for show and raffling them off. I'll get a photo when I'm done.

Speaking of photo's, you haven't figured out how to put the trip pictures up yet, *Burly Bob*? Hurry up and figure it out so we can all see what you saw. Skip the yard work, the pictures are more important.

*FF Bill*, I think your right, my lawn is looking pretty shaggy right now. I was thinking about mowing my yard too, but I was just thinking about it though. LOL

Well guys, I gotta go to town this morning to get an oil change on our car so I gotta cut this one short. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Just like Bill it's another beautiful day here headed to 70+. Headed to the dump with a pickup load of yard debris, then more yard work. Only a little though.

Don I promise to get after those photos later today. My daughter tells me there's a way to compress my photos and post them. I'm just to old school to figure it out. I haven't found a pair of scissors that will work on the computer thingy.

I'm pretty darn sure both batteries in my boat are shot. Wasn't planning on replacing them this year.

On a more positive note the diet the wife put me on is working. I'm dropping a little weight and that's a good thing. For those of you interested in that sort of thing, it's virtually a zero carb diet and no beer, dammit!

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It kinda looked like rian when I arose for coffee eariler, but now it';s just clabbered over with partial sun peeking through every now and then…It's 68, and headed to 75 with some rain possible (?)....We'll see how that plays out.

Yesterday I played in the shop most of the morning making a couple of small thingies for my boat…Nothing major…Like always, just had to wait for glue to dry. Been meaning to do it for a while, so wanted to get it done before headed to Texas next month…..

Don….Actually the way I get the discounts on vehicles was through my salesman and the Chevy dealer….The first time I bought a truck from him, he ask if I was a vet….He told me about the military program they were offering, so he got on line through their website, found it, typed in all the vital information from me, and we just applied for it…Found out I was elligable for the discount, and they applied it to my purchase + any discounts Chevy was offering…I'm already in their 'puter, and in their program, so that's how I get it….As far as not paying taxes, I'm tax exempt on property, personal, and sales taxes (on cars and trucks)....That's from having a 100% disability rating through the VA…...Had that for many many years…..Anyway, that's how that works….
Well guys, it's dinner time, so I'll catch you all later….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

87 and sunny here in San Diego today - hotter than I like it, but better than freezing cold, I guess.

I see that Huston is getting hammered. Isn't Cricket from around there? That area is entirely flooded.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, last time she posted something it mentioned Randolph AFB. That's outside San Antonio quite a ways from Houston. I've been there and seen it rain like a cow pi$$ing on a flat rock.


----------



## dawsonbob

Aaahh. Well, I knew it was somewhere in Texas. Funny, I've seen that kind of rain myself.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening fellas. It was cloudy and dry today and got about 78°. Supposed to get some rain over the next several days. Was gonna go fishing, instead I'll work on a rocking chair. It's going well. Making mistakes and figuring how to fix it.
Cricket said she's getting way too much rain.
The dealership I bought my current truck at sold to firefighter at $50 over invoice. They've so,d out since. Not sure if new owners will do the same when I'm ready for a new one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DBob, last time she posted something it mentioned Randolph AFB. That s outside San Antonio quite a ways from Houston. I ve been there and seen it rain like a cow pi$$ing on a flat rock.
> 
> - BurlyBob


WE were in Houston when one of those came through. The RV camp told us the whole camp flooded about 20 or 30 feet deep when it rained hard but it wasn't going to do that. Since it was raining an inch an hour and worse in Galveston where we were headed, we went north.

Nice day in WW today. About 85! It didn't feel that hot to me. Humidity was 35%. Leg getting better. Got the primer on the 5er floor today. ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's another sunny day but a little cooler than yesterday. The temp is 43 with partly cloudy sky's and calm winds. The forecast is for more cloudy sky's and 62.

*Rick*, Thanks for the info on the new truck purchasing. I'll have to check on it next time I'm in the market for a new truck. BTW, that's a rough way to get a tax break and I'm sure you earned it too.

*Dawson Bob and Burly Bob*, If memory serves me correctly, which in most cases it doesn't, I think the AFB is on the southwest side of Houston. I drove by it once on my way to the Rio Grande Valley. But, I could be very mistaken too. I can use my wrinkles as an excuse if I'm wrong.

Well, I took a picture of my last bit of snow on the ground but the site won't let me upload/download the photo. So, I'll show you some other time. I'm heading outside for now. The wife is shopping and I'm working in the shop, if you call that working. LOL In the mean time, here's a fun picture for you guys. I'm the guy on the right. This was way back in 1979. Check out the rubber coats and the red ball gloves and no hood.

Stay safe my friends.










Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful morning here! Sunny, no wind and headed to mid 70's. Just got a couple of more things to do on the boat, grease the bearings, drain the lower & refill, new stickers and gas it up. Suppose to be 78 tomorrow and virtually no wind. Sounds like a nice day to go fishing!

Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you hoarders of wood,

About the time I hit the rack last night, it started raining…It wasn't supposed to yet, but like I always say, these weathermen can't hit the ground with their hat when it comes to predicting the weather….I guess it rained pretty much all night. When I arose for coffee, however, it had stopped, and it was 62 and very clabbered over, and it still is…the high will be 71, with more rain possible coming….sometime today (maybe)....for the next 2-3 days, also…The winds are calm, and the birds and hummers are feeding up heavily…Something's coming..!!!

Bill….That's not a bad deal at all paying $50 over invoice….I've always said it's good to know people in high places…lol!! Yep…too wet to fish, so a good day to be in the shop..How's the chair coming along.? That's quite a challenge is a chair….Be sure and keep us posted on your progress…pictures, etc….

BurlyBob….On your batteries….Do you keep them "topped off" during the winter when the boat is stored? I top mine off about every week or so, and check the water level (if you can do that with your batteries). I use distilled water only if mine needs it…On most batteries, you can remove the caps, and check the water level…I have 4 in my boat, so I keep a constant check on them….I have a built-in charger that was installed when my boat was built, so that makes it nice to charge…..When all the lights turn green, they are fully charged….

Don….No problem on the info.It sure doesn't hurt to check with your salesman and dealer to find out if you qualify for the discounts….I know dawsonBob is a vet, and BBob is too….Sure don't hurt to ask…..
I see you've been a busy beaver working on projects….I might get busy one day, but it's fishing season, and that's where my mind is now….!!!!!

Bob (WW)....Glad to hear the leg's coming along…Just don't over-do it, and get it to hurting again….We don't heal up as easily as we used too….

That's about all I have for now…You guys stay dry and cool….it's gonna start turning hot soon, so enjoy this cool weather while we can….Later, ya'll….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Don, I remember seeing my dad like that. First time I went trout fishing I wore his hip boots. Looks like a Scott IIA air pack. That's what I started with in 1992. At least when you ran out of air you could stick the hose inside your coat.

Rick, chair is coming along. A slight setback this morning when I broke my BS blade. This is a messy, saw dusty project. A learning experience too. Here is a recent photo with some of the parts mocked up. Nothing is glued together.
Nope….site won't load a pic.


----------



## dawsonbob

The Best of morning's to you all, and the rest of the day, too.

83 and sunny here in San Diego today. I saw some clouds earlier, but they're gone now.

Rick, I haven't bought a new car or truck in quite awhile, but I wish I had of known of a Veteran's discount when I did. Maybe next time. Thanks for the info, though.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Cricket

Ignore me while I test uploading an image.


----------



## Cricket

firefighterontheside, check the size of the picture you're trying to upload. Maybe it is way too big?


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Like I told the other guys….It sure doesn't hurt to ask….Sometimes you can get $3,000-4,000 discount off your purchase..plus any discounts the dealer is offering…


----------



## oldnovice

93 yesterday, hopefully a little cooler here in San Jose!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's an image I took with my iPad. I've never had trouble with those. Pretty small file..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a interesting chair in the rough. I'll be interested to see the finished product.

Rick, like a fool I just pared it and left it alone all sorts of neglected. I'll be buying a maintainer later this fall.
Anyway it's all serviced, gassed, aired and running smooth. Tomorrow is the first outing of the year. It's suppose to be close to 80 with light wind, should be a nice day to play around. I'm pretty darn sure the water is going to be to cold to play in. That has to wait till late June or July.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob, I did a lot of work on the arms today. That was a lot of bandsaw and grinder work to shape the arms. Broke a BS blade in the process. That was exciting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

What is a maintainer…? I don't know what that is…I keep my boat parked on the boat side of my shop…Like you, I never have to worry about the weather getting to it..It stays nice and warm in the winter, and cool in the summer….

Bill….I hope you have more than one bandsaw blade…!! That would be like going fishing with only one worm or one crankbait…and one rod…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's still sunny and nice. The clouds thinned out a bit and the temp is holding around 57.

I'm gonna be down state for a few days so I may not be in for coffee. You guys can buy be a cup when I get back. I just wanted to leave you with my last snow picture of the season though. I guess it's just not gonna load up. It's the same camera and the same size the other have been, so…... No Snow!










I don't believe it, this photo loaded. Well, it's a better picture anyway. My latest collection of tap handles I've made. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a few spare 1/4" blades, but no 1/2" ones. I bought the 1/2 for this project, but the 1/4 will do fine.
Good looking turnings Don. Good luck with sales. I sold something today…...an extra top I had for my truck. The guy that came to buy it was a cop so I accepted his lowball offer. I just needed it gone. I got it for free.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

When you can make a few shekles on something you got for free, you can't a deal like that…That's my favorite four letter word….FREE….!!

Don,

You keep making all of them turnings, you're gonna run out of wood….Be safe going down state tomorrow…I'll have the coffee on, and buy you the first cup when you get back….You know that a cup of coffee has gone up..

It's time to gnaw on some grub, so I'll check with you guys tomorrow….Have a good evening…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I guess you don't need to feel guilty about selling free stuff, after all, you had to store it for a long time ;-)

Don, Are those "rubber coats" the same as the Nomex (I think that is what it was called) we had when I started as a volunteer in 1980? Your turnings are looking good.

75 and sunny in WW today. Got the first coat of floor paint in the 5er today ;-)


----------



## Redoak49

Just had the most amazing week of weather that I remember in spring. It was bright sunny every day here in NW Indiana. Last couple days up in the low 80s with cool mornings.

One just has to celebrate days like this in spring. After snow storms and cold, it is great to see bulbs bloom, trees leafing out and the warm sun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The rubber coats weren't much more than a raincoat. Nomex is a fabric similar to Kevlar that has high thermal resistance. Today it is one of the cheaper fabrics for firefighting gear. We use something called PBI which stands for polybenzylsomethingorother and is much better with abrasion resistance than nomex so it lasts longer. They keep making gear that can stand the heat better, but that leads to us being there when we shouldn't. Luckily hoods are still relatively thin so we will feel the heat on our ears.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, a battery maintainer, as I've been told is hooked to a battery and maintains the battery at a constant charge level. I've got several friends who swear by them. They've got them hooked up to M/C, atv and car batteries. I figure it's worth a try. I park my boat in the garage during the winter and on the driveway in the summer. You should have seen the cloud of sawdust when I pulled it out and took it for a quick run down the road. It looked like Pig Pen in the old Charlie Brown cartoons.

Redoak I have to agree with you about this beautiful weather. Looks like we're going to have a cold snap over the weekend.

Should be close to 80 tomorrow on the Snake River. We figure we'll go till we get bored or tried of it. Got to get some worms in the morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's another cloudy, dark, and dreary morning in the sticks here, and now it just started pouring down rain…It's coming down hard and fast, but don't know how long it will last…the way it looks out, it might be all day…It has been holding at around 60-62 for the lows and highs the last few days…It has never made it to the highs forecasted…It was 61 when I went to the coffee pot for my first cup at about 8:15, and now rain with the second cup…The high is said to be 72, but I don't believe it….All the rain lately has sure helped green up the mountains, hills, and hollers…and my weeds are coming on strong in the growth…..

The "big boys" of bass fishing are in town this week, and fishing for $100,000 first place. They are fishing Bull Shoals and Norfork (it's crazy). They've been here since Monday for 3 days of practice trying to find fish, and the tournament starts tomorrow through Sunday…This is the 3rd time they've been here, and it's always good for the local economy, cause they fill up every resort and motels in both B.S. and Lakeview, plus Mt.Home…The cafes and eating joints benefits too, and the gas stations and bait shops make a few quid, also…They are the "Elite 100" top professional bass fisherman, and the weigh-ins are always good to draw the crowds….Plus venders will be set up, so the whole area benefits from this tournament…Man, you should see all the wrapped boats and trucks…!! Every boat ramp around the lake will be full of trailers and tow vehicles…It's a sight..!!
Hope you have/had some good luck catching a few fish today…..Let us know how you did…

BurlyBob….It sounds like to me that a maintainer is nothing more than a battery charger (?)...Once the battery is fully charged, then it will "hold" at a constant output. In other words, my on-board charger will charge the batteries, putting 10 amps in each battery, and when fully charged, it will hold at 2 amps constant to keep it maintained…I never do that…Once the lights turn green, I unplug it…If you leave it charging all the time, it could burn the battery up and cause an explosion or a fire…..So it's best to unplug it once fully charged…

Redoak….I have to say that his is one of my most favorite times of the year….Fishing season, cool weather, and decent temps….I sure dread seeing June roll in…it'll be hotter than Hades around here…..I'll take this…

It's time for another cup of joe, so I'm grabbing it and heading to the shop to do whatever….!! Later, ya'll…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

82 and sunny here in San Diego today. Yep - pretty nice weather right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another wonderful day in WW headed for low 80s. An other coat of paint drying in the 5er ;-) If I can start the rotor tiller, I guess I'll try for vine ripe tomatoes one more time ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the fishing was really great, the caching not so much. But it was a real nice day on the water, sunny and warm got up to 84. That's 84 here, in April, in Eastern Oregon, totally unbelievable. Only 2 more days of this warm weather, then it nose dives almost 30 degrees back to normal temps and rain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cooler today in the rust belt with a high of 66 and rain. When I lived closer to the lake, tournaments would roll through every so often but where usually scattered over a pretty good distance as there really isn't one single hot spot and the waves present on any given day can make a huge difference as to how things go. The ramp I usually frequented is one in and one out (extremely poor design - typical ohio infrastructure) so you had to wait, sometimes well over an hour to get out as ~2% of the people trying to back a trailer actually knew how. One of these tournaments, a boat driver dropped off the guy pulling the trailer and he then proceeded to back in and have the boat cut in front of the dozen or so people in line in front of him. A guy with a pair of jetskis was trying to block him so he nearly ran them over and then powered onto the trailer making a huge wave and kicking up all kinds of junk from the bottom. The cops were called, no one was happy and it left a sour taste in everyone's mouth, that happened to be there that day anyway. The poor quality of the ramps, their design and maintenance left me getting more entertainment from watching people putting in and pulling out on the weekend than actually getting out on the water. I preferred to go out during the week, usually early when the small handful of usually retirees were out trying to bag a few perch.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, I hear you about mid week fishing. Just to many knuckle heads on the weekends. The reservoir I fish frequently is run by a power company and they fluctuate the water levels a lot. The ramp is a good 30-50 yards long on a fairly steep down hill. You ought to see rookies negotiate that one.

It's going to be a real nice warm day here, maybe 80 and bluebird sky's. I'm getting my garage/shop organized after pulling the boat out. I've got list of things to get built.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A little cooler in WW, partly cloudy and 75 today.

Going to the boat launch to watch is always good entertainment and a lot of laughs. I always wondered why they don't put it on funny video shows?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today, although I can see a few clouds to the North.

I'm glad you guys are transitioning to Spring. I can vaguely remember fishing off the docks, and watching the tourists and day boaters do some insanely foolish - but funny - stuff. WWBob, you're right: that would make some great video.


----------



## BurlyBob

There's a few on you tube. Did I have a crappy day in the shop or what? Just could seem to get everything to click. I'm building a lumber rack so I can avoid always tripping over or kicking stuff over. Maybe tomorrow I'll solve the problem. Sure wish I could have a beer or three.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There s a few on you tube. Did I have a crappy day in the shop or what? Just could seem to get everything to click. I m building a lumber rack so I can avoid always tripping over or kicking stuff over. Maybe tomorrow I ll solve the problem. Sure wish I could have a beer or three.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Moderation, everything in moderation. The diabetes nurse will tell you you can have anything you want, you just have to give up something else ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you boaters and non-boaters,

It was 64 when I stumbled to the kitchen for java, and not a breeze blowing, or a cloud in the sky…It's now 68, same conditions, and a high of 76….Again, no wind, and low humidity….It's a beautiful day out, ya'll, but I'm in the shop today doing a leather project for a customer…I carve leather instrument straps, pictures, and even burn leather pictures….When I gt a call for it, and not working the wood….Right now I'm carving a guitar strap for a guy in Texas..After finalizing the details, I got started on it yesterday…I also do belts…Just came in got another cup of joe, so I'm heading back to the shop..

BurlyBob….Hope you had/have a better day in your shop than yesterday…Sometimes you just have to take a step back, and look at the big picture of what needs to be done….Being retired, you've got all the time in the world…
Talking about watching people backing boats down the ramp..? It is sorta comical, but everyone has to learn if they are gonna own a boat, or learn to back trailers, travel trailers, etc. I've owned a bass boat since about 1973, and no one showed me how…I learned to use the out side mirrors and rear view mirror instead of looking over my right shoulder, like a lot of people try to do…I even taught my wife to back our boat in…She does as good a job as anyone….I do get a little frustrated at the ramp waiting on people, but that's all part of it…They gotta learn, too.

It's time to get back to my carving, so I'll check in with you guys later…


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, you got that right Bob.

Well like predicted a big change in the weather. 20 degrees lower, cloudy skies and a chance of rain this afternoon. I came up with an idea last night how to make this project work. So simple I can't believe it didn't hit my yesterday. Results to follow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. Gorgeous day out there today.



> There s a few on you tube. Did I have a crappy day in the shop or what? Just could seem to get everything to click. I m building a lumber rack so I can avoid always tripping over or kicking stuff over. Maybe tomorrow I ll solve the problem. Sure wish I could have a beer or three.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Moderation, everything in moderation. The diabetes nurse will tell you you can have anything you want, you just have to give up something else ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, WWBob has it down. I'd say give up three pancakes with syrup and have three beers instead.

I might mention that I, too, have type 2 diabetes. I changed my diet and I've dropped 35 lbs. so far. I used to eat burgers and fries and other good stuff - and occasionally still do - but now it's mostly South East Asian stuff (especially Thai food: ummm - yummy!) The thing is though, that the doctor says my diabetes is now almost non-existant. As long as I keep taking my Metformin, I'm good to go. In good conscious I have to admit that I still have a good burger occasionally, just not very often nowadays.

I can still barely walk or breathe but, by gum, the diabetes is under control!


----------



## maverik

Good afternoon everyone, I'm in northeast Oregon and its a pretty nice spring day, 72 and partly cloudy. Been working on remodeling my shop for the last few months, got the new wood rack done, and panel saw about half done, and the list goes on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

20 degrees cooler in WW today too, cloudy and sprinkles.

Rick, too bad so many of them never will learn ;-( My dad taught me to back up real quick. He couldn't or wouldn't with the tractor. He did great with a team of mules or horses ;-) He gave us 3 tries and then we unhooked and pushed it around by hand. That is the best incentive to learn ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Lee, your over in the sun belt of Eastern Oregon! It's been blowing to beat the band all day and looking like it's gong to rain. Hasn't yet.

Rick, it did go better today. I built a small wood rack using the same notch technique on my gate I posted several years ago. Nothing to fancy or to close to perfect. I mean it's for the garage!

DBob you and WWBob are right about moderation. Whilst in Germany this last time, I avoided going crazy and over indulging. Surprise, I lost weight. The wife has got me on a virtual zero carb diet. Weight is dropping as is the blood sugar. The wife really did one on me today. She made Chili Rellenos, using chilis my son grew. I'm pretty sure they use them to burn paint off battleships. They weren't to bad after the first one fried the nerve endings and taste buds in my mouth. Now I'm feeling the effects. Boy am I feeling the effects!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, remember that you're on a diet. Just send me those Chili Rellenos, and I'll safely dispose of them so you can diet without fear. That way you can stick to a safe worry free diet.

Just trying to help, bud.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, your such a kind caring sort. Unfortunately, for you their gone, my stomach yeah…not so much. As for this diet, it's pretty easy and I've really not missed or craved a lot of things. So I'm thinking it won't be all that bad. One of my best friends from high school is in an assisted living facility doing daily dialysis and has lost part of his left leg to mid calf. All because he didn't take care of himself. I'm not going to let that happen to me. I've got to much living yet to do and a grandson to enjoy.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's the thing, Bob: deciding that you're not going to let it happen to you…and doing something about it!

Two thumbs up, bud, two big thumbs up!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. What a beautiful day it was here today. Too bad I worked until it was dark. Another nice one tomorrow too, but I'll be at Liam's soccer tournament all day. That's good, but I won't get anything done. His tournament goes Sunday too, but he and Cindy will go and Sean and I will stay home.

Did some boating yesterday in our rescue boat with the 150 horse jet. It sure moves pretty well. No problems backing it into the water, but I sure don't like backing when I can't see out the rear window. The guys the day before had an Asian carp come in the boat with them. They had to clean the boat out, because it left scales, slime and stink.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad is struggling with diabetes. He manages it with diet. It's his cancer meds that caused it. He only has half a stomach so has a hard time keeping weight on in the first place. Now by reducing his sugars he has lost even more weight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Lee. 


> That s the thing, Bob: deciding that you re not going to let it happen to you…and doing something about it!
> 
> Two thumbs up, bud, two big thumbs up!!!
> 
> - dawsonbob


Lots of people just let it happen even when they should know what is coming. I knew one guy that didn't do his physical therapy after rotary cuff surgery. I asked him why not? He said he didn't have any need to put his arm up over his head. He couldn't either. He had to lift it with the other one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and calm out this morning. The temp is 42 here in lovely Northern Michigan and the forecast is for more sunshine and a high of 53.

Well, I'm back in the saddle again. Not really, I fall off horses. LOL We got back yesterday about 3:00 and as much as I wanted to get in the shop, I just didn't have it in my. This last trip done me in. I didn't sleep worth a crap the last couple of nights. When I hit the rack last night, I was down for the count. I feel great this morning and can't wait to get at it. The wife got one cataract removed from her eye and we have to go back next week for a follow up. Then, the week after, we get the other eye done. Yippee! More sleepless nights. Oh, and by the way, my phone went to crap on me the other night and I had to buy another one. What joy it is to re-learn how to use a phone all over again.

*Lee*, Welcome to our chat room. I hope you get to stay for a while. The guys are pretty nice people. You'll like them.

*FFBill*, This is a big weekend for the firefighting community. It's FDIC in Indianapolis. Did you go? I've seen pic's from friends of mine who went. I sure miss going to that show.

I've caught up on all the gossip on this thread, but there's so much it's hard to remark on everything. From diabetes to boat backing and everything in between. Sounds like everyone is doing good though. But, like I said earlier, I'm itching to get outside and do something so, I'm off like a prom dress. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, did it rain last nice or what. I woke up and heard coming down real gentle but it sure lasted a long time. Close to half an hour, very much needed. I'm finally going to get my garage cleaned up and organized to get some work done. I've got a pretty good sized piece of white birch trunk. I've talked my neighbor into cutting chunks of it for different projects. At least one will be a birdhouse. Should be a fun project.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Right now it's 70 out, with plenty of sunshine, no clouds, and no wind a howling….The high will be 80, and I believe it will make it today….Not much going on around here, as I'm laid up again with a back attack….It came on about two days ago, and hasn't let up yet….Advil helps, but not a cure for sure…..One of these days, I've got to get something done about it, but I keep putting it off after already having 2 surgries…Ya'll know how it is…??

I've been cut on so much I've got zipper scars all over….But what can you do..? Other than that, I'm in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in…No diabetes, no high blood pressure, and no other factors impending my health..Mine's all bone related….

Don…Glad you're back in the saddle again….Just like Gene Autry and Smiley Burnett..!! Not getting any sleep, you must of stayed in a motel…I hate those things…They cost you an arm and a leg for a few hours rest, and not much sleep…Good to hear you're getting the spouse taken care of on the eye thing…Time they get done with her, she should be in better shape for seeing clearly….

Lee….Glad you could join us in the discussions here on the "madhouse thread"....Keep posting them weather reports, as we all like to hear what's happening around the country in different necks of the woods….Talk about anything you want yo except the two no-no's…..We don't discuss them here…Those are for another forum topic…

Bill….Kill all them Asian carp you can…They are taking over the lakes…The people that brought them over here should be horse whooped with a wet rope….Now they are a menace to the lakes and other fish….

BurlyBob….Getting organized in the shop is always a good thing…Like you said, it keeps you from tripping over something and getting hurt…Did you get your wood rack finished yet..? That will help greatly…

It's almost dinner time, so I'll struggle to the kitchen to get a bite…You guys be smooth…It's time for another drug and coffee….That's about all I can manage for now….Later, boys…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Lee, welcome aboard the weather cruise. Good people here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, got the wood rack done and what a difference. Sadly it only has one shelf. I'm limited in wall space nowadays. I seem to be accumulating more than I'm using!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, sprinkles and 60 in WW today.

Speaking of back in the saddle, Trigger was not a fast horse. Roy didn't like it when Dale and Buttermilk past him and Trigger ;-) Dale had to hold Buttermilk back so Roy could lead the way ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy with light winds this morning. The temp is 42 with a high of 56 and possible rain today. I'll take the wet stuff as long as it's not white.

*WWBob*, Nice sidebar on the Roy Rogers thing. I didn't know that piece of history. Trigger don't run at all now, he's too full of stuffing.

*Rick*, Nope, I didn't stay in a motel. We stayed with inconsiderate kids. We stayed with one on Tuesday evening and he stayed up watching a movie with surround sound til 3:00 in the morning. Our bedroom was above his living room. The second night we stayed with a daughter who went out with her friends until the wee hours of the morning. We stayed awake worrying about her. I wished we had stayed in a motel room though.

I worked on my lathe for a little while yesterday and then turned my attention to another project for the rest of the day. Recently I sent one of my turned 50 cal. bullets to a LJ friend and he sent me a picture of the real thing next to mine. Take a look.










Well boys, it's time to clear the trenches and get back to work. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you weather watchers,

It's 76, and sunny, with a high today if 81, and a little breezy out this morning..Still not doing much, as I'm still down with this back attack….My wife got out this morning and worked in our flower beds, cleaning it out and weeding, and replacing some stuff (I guess)...All I could do was watch and holler instructions…That went over big.!

Bob (WW)....You'd think the way Trigger ran on tv that he was fast…He always caught up with the bad guys….But then Pat Brady and Nelly Belle was hot on his trail right behind him….They eventually won out….Dale helped a little.

Don…Sorry about your bad experience with your kids..They can be rude sometimes…Been there and done that a time or two….They don't think of you as guest..you're just mom and dad….Pay them back when they come to visit you….Or make them stay in a motel….lol..!!
I recognize that .50 cal. bullet…I saw plenty of them overseas…Stellar job on the matching of it….Mighty fine..

It's about dinner time, so the wife is putting it on the table…I better hobble in there before she throws it out to the hogs….or birds…...Later ya'll…


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

71 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Went to a barbecue at a friend's house yesterday. I'm up two pounds this morning, but it was worth it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another cloudy rainy day here. A good day to spent in the shop. "Stick in the Mud", wants me to attend the taco feed at Church. Pretty sure I'm gonna sneak out of that one.

Don, once your wife gets her eyes done things are going to be a lot nicer for her. I sure am happy with mine after getting that done.

WWBob, did you see a few years ago they shut down the Roy Roger museum and sold everything off? Even sold off Ol'Trigger. I always wanted to go see it but never got the chance.

Rick here's hoping your back gets better. I've had several pinched nerves and the pain is positively breath taking!

Time to get after it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny right now for a few minutes. Going to mid 50s with chance of thunderstorms today.

We stopped by to see the RR museum in Victorville in the early 80s.

Trigger was auctioned off for a little over $250,000. It is too bad the family had to close the museum and auction off everything to pay estate taxes. The late, great Paul Harvey reported the IRS appraised the collection at many times its actual value for taxing purposes. After the auction, I believe the estate took the IRS to court to get the asinine evaluations reduced, but I do not know what the results were.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like we could have the warmest day yet this year in the rust belt today, supposed to hit 77 with a chance of evening showers. The grass is finally starting to grow in my tree shaded yard as it has been a bit longer in seemingly everyone else's.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's drizzling rain outside and it's a little breezy and the temps aren't so hot either. The temp is 42 with a high expected to be 49. Oh well, it could be worse, it could be snowing.

*Dawson Bob*, It looks like it's a little breezy out your way. I hope those winds don't blow you away.

*Burly Bob*, I know when my wife gets done, things will get better. I feel for her now with her having to put drops in her eyes every so often. The doc told her not to bend over for a week. But, it seem's that she's dropping everything and I have to help her pick them up. Yesterday while I was in the shop, she called me on the phone, she was in a panic and she sounded like she was all sprawled out somewhere. Fearing the worse, I dropped what I was doing and ran in the house in a panic worried what I might find. She was standing over two broken eggs on the floor and she couldn't pick them up. LOL Bless her pointed little head.

*Rick*, I hope your back gets better soon too. Nothing worse than watching the wife work and you can't help. Wait a minute, that doesn't sound so bad after saying it. Never mind!

The wife and I watched that new movie "Resonant", the other night with Leonardo DiCaprio in it. What a powerful movie. It's a good watch but, there are parts that can make a week stomach squeamish.

Well, I think it's time to go off to the cold shop this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother is it a windy son of a gun out there this morning. Can't wait for the coffee to get done. I'm needing my caffeine fix. Headed to the lumber yard for some 3/4" plywood to build 3 more hanging cabinets. Maybe that will help me keep my bench and work table cleared off.

So I thought I was pretty creative last year and built a rack for my chisels. I used the table saw to cut slots in two boards, glued them together and put them on a nice looking piece of walnut. I'm seeing light rust on them. Maybe that wasn't such a good idea. I'm thinking I'll do something else with plexi glass.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I'm still down for the count on getting things done…My wife's having to do all the easy chores that I can't…It's good for her, though…It's 73 right now, with plenty of sun, a fairly good breeze, and some whispy clouds….The high will be 83, and the weather channel says we have rain moving in soon (?)....

Thanks guys for the well wishes on the back trouble…I'll either get over it, or it'll get over me..!! But…I'm used to it, so time is of the essence…!!!

Don …Sounds like you and I have role reversals….You're seeing after your wife, and mine's seeing after me…I hope not too much longer for me….I hate being stove up and can't do anything….major that is…

BBob…You and me both, brother, on the coffee and caffeine…I usually suck down about 2 pots a day, with help from my wife when she's here….Coffee till about noon, then we have our "hit" about 5:00 till it's gone…!!
Bob, hanging cabinets are great to have for hiding stuff, and out of the way where you need the room. I'm with you…I need to build a couple more, when I get able..I need to build a linen closet, and a gun rack for customers, but not now….....And on the rust on the chisels….My best set are Marples made in Sheffield, England, and each has a plastic cover for the tips, plus a nice box to keep them in…So that helps keep moisture out and rust away….Now them same Marples are made in China, and ain't worth a crap….I put a very light coat of WD-40 on mine for protection, and to keep the rust away….
It's about dinner time fellows, and the wife says it's ready, so I'll catch up to ya'll later…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

The very goodest of mornings to all,

66 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Rick, I hope your back gets better, and I imagine your wife does, too.

Don, it's only a little breezy here at the moment, but apparently this afternoon will be a whole lot different, Winds 20 to 30, with gusts to 40.

BBob, sounds like you're getting the winds we're supposed to get this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I've been busy with this and that. It was about 80° here today with sunny skies. Supposed to be rainy and stormy for the next few though. That's not helping with the driveway project nor the carport project.

Rick, hope you're feeling better.
Don, hope your back doesn't hurt from doing all the bending over.
Bobs, hope you're all well.
Everybody else, you know.

Got some work done on the rocking chair with some assembly finally. Now I need to make the rockers, which means making a form for bending the strips and gluing them up. That'll have to wait til Wednesday. I have to work the next two days. Had to relocate a 6' black snake from the coop today. He beat me to the eggs. Dang nabbit. I'll leave you with photos of my chair. Try to catch you tomorrow at morning coffee.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, it's been blowing all day and is suppose to keep doing so for a few more. Guess it'll blow the sweat off when I mow the yard in the morning.

Bill that rocker is coming along quite nicely. I like the contrasting plugs, give it a little eye appeal.

Rick I got a call from my best friend. Had to take him to the ER…pinched nerve in his back. Back trouble must be going around. He's a broke down old plow horse like most of us. Probably should have taken him to the vet and had him put down. He can be a real grouchy old fart when he wants.

So I got my 3/4" plywood today. Isn't it sad how the quality has gone down in the last few years. I hate going to the other lumber yard in town but I may have to next time. I bought AC grade plywood. I'm thinking that C grade side is more like an F.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy in WW and high 50s; a perfect WW day ;-) 1/4 inch in the gauge just to keep everything green.

Hope everyone heals up quick. Just found out today a friend is having kidney trouble and may have to go on dialysis. It never ends ;-(

I got some plumbing to put in the 5er for the washer/dryer for long trips. Sure beats the laundromat every few days ;-) I want to do the plumbing connection before I put the cabinet back in. Lots easier that way.


----------



## BurlyBob

My hats off to you Bob. Plumbing is my least favorite thing to do. I'd rather have a good butt whuppin than plumb!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

At least the pressure in the RV is just enough to move the water through the line. There shouldn't be enough pressure to have to do it 5 times to make it water tight. ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

The wind was blowing like crazy last night in the rust belt with a little rain and thunder too. I thought there would be limbs all over the yard but the last heavy snow we had apparently got most of them as there were just a few sticks down. Thankfully no missing shingles!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with light winds and a misty rain coming down. It's a bit chilly this morning at 36 with a high expected to get to 49. Hurry up 49! It was a little stormy last night, but not to rough. Not as bad as some got it south of here. The weather is supposed to clear up by this afternoon.

*FF Bill*, I was beginning to think you fell off the planet or something. You've been busy and we hadn't heard from you for a while. Glad ur okay and you've made progress on the rocker. It's looking great and as *Burly Bob* said, I like those plugs too! They compliment the chair. It's gonna look nice when it's all shiny.

*WW Bob*, I don't like to plumb either. I would be a starving plumber if I had to do it for a living. Years ago we thought about putting a washer/dryer combo in our 5th wheel but, we decided against the extra weight and to use the extra space for closet.

*Dawson Bob*, The wind I was talking about was in your area but must have been further in land and/or north of you. The news was talking about it on the boob tube.

Well, I worked in the shop for most of the day trying to catch up on things. It was a bit chilly out there but I managed. Finished my newest beer tap handle. I'll let you take a gander. While I was out there though, my lathe tried to beat me up. I knew it would happen eventually. I wasn't concentrating on my project and it slipped off and started flaying about and hit me in the elbow and side. It sure hurt for a while. My elbow still smarts this morning.

Well, it's that time to go out and make some scrap or try to kill myself. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.








For all the Star Wars fans and my friends out there you'll recognize it as a Light Sabre.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to rain and storm after lunch.
May the force be with you Don. Yeah, been busy with this and that. Liam had a soccer tournament all weekend, but I'm still here.
Plumbings not so bad. I can do it fairly well, it's just not really pretty. I tend to use more solder than I need.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and sunny here in San Diego today.

BBob expressed my feelings about plumbing perfectly - I can do it, but I hate it.

Bill, your chair is looking pretty good at this point. In your first showing awhile back it looked, for some reason, like a kiddie's chair. Now we can kinda see where it's headed.

Don, it was supposed to be heavy winds yesterday, but they never materialized. The high wind warning from the Weather Service was just so much hot air.

Yeti, I think you must have gotten our predicted wind. No need to send it back, just keep it and enjoy.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be another windy sunny day here. No shop time till I get the yard done.

I was cleaning up the garage the other day and went crazy. I had a bunch of white birch branches cluttering things. I cut them into varying lengths, drill a hole in one end and made candle holders out of them. "Stick in the Mud", decorated them with flowers and such. Now we have to figure out who give them to. At least the branches are out of my way. I've got to tell that new PC drill press was money well spent. I haven't used it a tremendous amount, but it sure is nice to be able to turn around and use when I need it. Like I've always said, It's better to have and not need it , than to need it and not have it"!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chair is a little narrower than I intended. I had a glue up problem with the seat boards and had to cut a few joints apart. I lost about 1/4" of width, but that would hardly show up on a picture.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another partly cloudy day in WW, low 60s.

I didn't get to the plumbing in the 5er but it is plastic with pop together fittings. No soldering required.

WE had plenty of room in the Spinnaker for the DW. This one it is going in the "garage" on the back. Plenty of room ;-) Out on the road for 3 or 4 months, it will be much better than the alternatives. Shorter trips, I wouldn't bother with it.

I did get tomatoes planted today ;-) We better not have a cool damp summer ;-(

Chair is looking good Bill.


----------



## BurlyBob

For crying out in the night! Will this dog gone yard work ever get done. Today mowing and running the edger tomorrow running a thatch blade over it again. At least I had the good sense to put up a big garage and drive way
a few years back. I figure that reduced the amount of grass I had to mow by at least 2200 sq.ft. If it rains I'll play in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob.
Me showing support for the St. Louis Blues.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood lovers,

Well…I'm still around…Getting around better, but now I have another problem…About 4-5 days ago, I lost my hearing…It has happened in the past a few times..Hoping it's just temperory, but I can't hear anything outside my own head…Can't hear my phone, tv, my wife talking (that might a good thing), or much of anything…I can hear some, but it sounds like deep inside a well or tunnel…It's amazing that both ears are clogged at the same time..usually just one.But…I got water in my ears from showering (I have to be sooo careful of that), so that made it worse…I may have to wind up going to the doctor on this one….
It is 64 out now, with plenty of sun, very little wind, and a high today of 80…It looked like it had rained a little when I arose for coffee eariler, but about dried up…Looks like maybe a cool spell is coming in for a couple of days, and a little rain in a few days…

Don… Once again, I see your mug on your mug…You've really gotten into that turning…Everything you make looks really nice…If I had a lathe, I'd try it too…Looks like fun..!! But…no playtime in the shop until I get over this back attack, plus with hearing loss, it might be dangerous not being able to hear machines running, etc.

BBob….I did the same thing when I built my shop…I had 10,820 sq. ft. of concrete poured, and it sure reduced the amount of yard and grass..But I still have about an acre to mow…when I can….

Bob (WW)....Good luck with the 'maters..Hope you get a good batch this year. Nothing like good home grown 'maters fresh off the vine…I can't grow any here…between all the rocks, deer, squirrels, birds, and other creatures, it's a loosing battle….

That's about all I have for now, guys….Time for another pot of joe to be made….Later…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. The weather sites are showing possible rain tomorrow. We'll see.

Rick, be real careful with hearing loss that sudden. You probably should see a doctor about it.

Good luck everyone with the things you're growing and trimming.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, that super scaring losing your hearing out of the wild blue. You seen a doctor yet? If not, do it for crying out loud!

Bill are the St Louis Blues a women's bowling league? I don't follow sports much except the Major League Fishing and Bassmasters. Four years of high school football kinda burned me out.

A cold grey day here. A little wind and a chance of rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cloudy gray day out this morning. The temp is 42 with a forecast to be 47 and for more clouds and a 10% chance of rain, but after looking at the radar, it looks like we're gonna get wet. Yesterday was beautiful and sunny. Nice day for a drive down state. It started out with a hard frost but quickly went away. My wife's vision is cleared for another week. Next week we start on the other eye.

Today I'm going down to the old house and doing some ripping and tearing with my neighbor. He's been chaffing at the bit to get back into working on that house. If you remember, he almost lost his life this last winter and now he's ready to go at it again. A few more cups of coffee and I'll be ready to go.

*Rick*, I'm gonna echo the sentiments of my fellow cohorts about getting your ears checked. I'm sure you know whats best but, you never know. I was kinda worried about you down in that area yesterday. The weather was painting a bleak picture with possible chance of tornado's down in you neck of the woods. You may live in paradise down there but, it gets kinda windy from time to time. BTW, I faced my "mug" toward the camera just for you Rick. LOL

*FFBill*, Same with you, you had some bad weather go through your area yesterday too didn't you? You guys who live in the "american heartland" get twisted around pretty regularly by tornadoes. I'd have to live in a basement if I lived there. I was gonna ask you if the town fathers knew you used the ladder truck to hang banners not sanctioned by them. I would've had my butt chewed over that one even though it's innocent. Just messing with you. It's good PR to do those things.

*WW Bob*, Are you planning a road trip this summer with your 5er? I guess I didn't see that coming. I thought you were getting ready to go camping, but not for the whole summer.

Well, I need to go get another cup of coffee before I head out the door. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. We did have a few storms over the last few days. Nothing too severe, but some hard downpours and some medium sized hail. Had to go out in the hail last night looking for wires down. The hail was only about marble size, but it sure sounded bigger hitting the truck roof and windows.

Don, it was the fire chief who brought the banner to put up and he told me where he wanted it. One of the board members liked the post on FB so I think we're ok. He's a big Blues fan.

Bob, the Blues are the St. Louis NHL team and they are in the playoffs.

Rick, feel free to call my wife and ask about your hearing. She's an audiologist and soon to be a doctor in the field. From my limited experience of being married to a pro, I think the fact that it's affecting both sides is a good sign. Unilateral hearing loss can be a sign of worse things. You may have pressure behind your ear drums, a sign of something like a cold or ear infection or other. Let me know.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is turning chilly again, high of 50 today and tomorrow. Light rain is falling and should continue throughout the day, should make for a less than enjoyable soccer practice this evening for the kids and the parents alike. Looking at the forecast, we're finally getting the kind of weather we should have had a month if not a month and a half ago. We don't have a high in the forecast of 65 for over 10 days out!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful windy day here. It won't really warm up till the first of next week. I'm stuck in the house with the daughters yellow lab "Duke". Duke's a good girl who had a fat tumor removed as it was encasing some aggressive cancer. She's got tube draining fluids. Absolutely disgusting! I've got to keep her quiet and that is no small job. That dog is as attached to me as she is to the daughter. If I leave the house and come back that dog goes wild. So here I sit.

Rick, what's the word on your hearing?

Sounds like everyone else is all healed up and doing well.

Bob I kinds had an idea about the blues being a hockey team, but just had to throw in the ladies bowling league for fun.

Ya'll be well and have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured BBob.

Rick, Cindy said go straight to a specialist, ENT or otologist. Don't waste your time with a general practitioner. She said they would likely just prescribe antibiotics, when there is a risk of something else.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

65 and overcast here in San Diego today, with a 20% chance of rain. I'm hoping it actually does rain: we need it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Whew, I just took the dog outside. Man that is one seriously cold wind out there. I sure am looking forward to Monday and 75.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and low 60s in WW today.

Don, we'll be making short adventures this year. While I've got the cabinet out of the way, I am stubbing out the plumbing for the washer/ dryer. I'll put it in next winter. We'll take a long one after SWMBO retires. Too many activities this summer to go very far after school is out.

The plumbing leaks! These new fangled slip on fittings look like they work great for long runs that maintain a little pull on them, but short runs going around the water pump, one leaks ;-( Not enough pressure maintained on the run.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I don't think winter is giving up it's grip on us. The weather just said there is a wintry mix just southwest of here. Bummer! But, the temp outside is 43 with cloudy sky's and a calm wind. The forecast for today is a high of 57 and more cloud cover. With those temp you wouldn't think there would be a wintry mix.

Worked on and off in the shop yesterday turning a few things. I was gonna go to the old house and rip and tear but, it was called off due to the chilly temps yesterday. I've been posting my turnings on "Instagram" and it's been getting a lot of hits. I had one hit from Italy. Pretty excited.

*Rick*, I guess you're busy getting your hearing checked. That's good. I hope it all turns out well for you. I've noticed that the older we get, the more things begin to break down on us. I hope they don't run out of parts to fix me. LOL

*WW Bob*, I gotta ask, what is "SWMBO"? Is that like *Burly Bob's* "Stick in the mud"?

*FF Bill*, Was you on your department when your dad was Chief? Oh, and by the way, the Chief is always right even when they are wrong. So, hanging up the banner was the "right" thing to do. Do you guys take your trucks out during tornado weather for spotting? While I was there, we did.

*Burly Bob*, How long are you on Baby sitting duty? And how big is the dog, a little lap dog or a lab dog?

*Dawson Bob*, I hope you get your rain. I just hope you don't get as much as Gulf Port, MS.

Alright boys, I gotta go and get something done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, folks,

68 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

No rain yesterday, Don, and there won't be any today, either. Maybe tomorrow, perhaps, but we don't want any of that super heavy stuff. A nice, gentle half-inch will do.

OK, going to try to do some chores around here (fix a drawer, etc.). Everyone stay safe, and have a great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mornin gang! It's looking pretty grey outside. We're suppose to get some rain today.

Yesterday afternoon I got a 3" Forstner bit in the mail. So my creativeness took off. I've scrounged a lot of birch branches. So I pulled out several in the 3 1/2" to 4" range, cut 'em 6"+ long and drilled out the center. Used some rattle can varnish on black walnut scraps and called them pen/pencil holders. All in all a real nice day in the shop. I like making things quick fast and easy that everyone seems to like.

So where the heck is Rick and what's the story on his hearing? He needs to give us an update!

Don, SWMBO= She Who Must Be Obeyed, aka-Stick in the Mud!

Bill I know a guy who has since retired from the FD as Chief. Shortly after he made Captain we were at a fire. One of the old timers on the fire department and I were kidding him a little. I won the contest. I told him that it was sort of a sad thing he got promoted because when he was the Lt he knew just about everything there was to know about firefighting. Now that he made Captain he just thinks he knows it all. As you can imagine he told me to go F myself. He's working one day a week in the lumberyard here and I haven't eased up on him a bit. He's a pretty good guy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Played golf today, bad golf. It was cool and windy. Wish I had worn long pants and a jacket.
Don, my dad was the chief for about 5 years while I was on the job, when he retired. We do not go tornado sighting.
Bob, I still know everything.
Ok, gotta be quick. Time to go eat pizza.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast, with some rain and low 50s today in WW. As soon as I planted the tamaters, it went col and dark here ;-( I should have planted them last year ;-)

Don, BBob hit the nail square on the head; SWMBO= She Who Must Be Obeyed. Glad to hear your turnings a popular internationally. WE will be able to say we knew you back before…................. ;-)

Had to go to school and fix SWMBO's pencil sharpener. If they put in a work order, it will be October before they get to it. The electric one doesn't do a very good job and eats pencils for a living. I fixed the manual model she got at the thrift store for a buck. It has about $5 worth of screws and nuts in it now. Had to buy them in 6 and 10 packs at the Blue Box. Could have went somewhere else, but the gas would have added up to more yet ;-)

Got the fittings replaced for the RV. I'll put them in tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bright and sunny morning here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 49 this morning with just a wisp of a wind. The forecast for today is more nice weather and a high of 60.

I never got to go out in the shop yesterday. We had too much running around to do. We ended up running down state to a friends retirement party which was about 2.5 hours south of here. We got home around 10:00 PM last night. I'm hoping I can get in the shop today but, I have that sinking feeling I'm not gonna be able to. Just a hunch.

Bu*rly Bob and WW Bob*, I like that SWMBO. I've never heard of that before.

*WW Bob*, sounds like your wife is a teacher. Mine retired from teaching abut 4 years ago. She'd like to go back and sub once in a while but can't under the present retirement system. Anyone who retired after 2010 can't go back and sub or else they loose their pension. Bummer for my wife. It's a political problem in our state.

Well boys, I'm gonna try to go out and get an early start on doing something before I'm roped into doing something I don't want to do. You get my drift. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 and overcast here in San Diego today. We had some light rain overnight and early this morning, but it seems to have stopped now. At least we got enough to water what would be my lawn, if I had a lawn.

How long has it been now since we heard from Rick? I hope that ear thing didn't turn into something more serious.

Everyone stay safe and have fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was wondering about Rick too. Hope he is OK.

Don, You are catching on to SWMBO really fast if you are worried about getting roped into something ;-)

Sunny out going to 70 and should be for the foreseeable future with a chance of rain mid week ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I know that I've been MIA for the last couple of days…..No excuses..just haven't felt like getting on 'puter…I'm still all clogged up, but mainly been having bad headaches, too…I've been trying some home remedies, but none seem to be working good enough. When I go to bed and get up in the mornings, I can't hear much at all….Seems like it takes all day long for my head to open up enough to hear stuff…But it ain't good…I still can't hear my phone ring, or tv very good, and when my wife talks, I can't hear her, either (actually I'm just ignoring her…lol)..The best stuff I've used is called Debrox (an earwax softner..yea right..?). I guess I'll call to make an appointment Monday morning to someone…I need to get unclogged by the time I leave next Sunday…Anyway..that's where I'm at now. One other thing: My ear canals are so sore I can't touch 'em with a cotton ball….Time will tell, I guess….All good things come to those who wait….I'm waiting..!!

It has rained here for the last 2 days, and it's raining it's butt off as I type this….Yesterday's temp stayed all day at 60 and into this morning, but warmed up this afternoon when it quit raining for most of the day, and it got up to 72..Now that it's raining again it cooled down a couple of degrees…..Man, it is flooding out there….We are under a severe thunderstorm warning till 7:00….Oh boy….now it's hailing about blackeyed pea size…WOW..it really sounds loud on my sunroom….!! Supposed to be over sometime tonight…


> ?


?

I appreciate all the well wishes guys….Don, BurlyBob, Bob (WW), Bill, dawsonBob, and even Cindy (Bill's wife).
Ya'll make me feel real good, and needed…and missed…lol.!!! Sounds like you guys are getting some good work done on projects….Turnings, plumbing, chair making, playing golf, and walking the dog….
Ok guys…that's about it for now…Thanks again…I'll try and keep up better….Supper time, so I'm outta here..!!

Bill….Tell your wife Cindy I appreciate the good advice on the doctors..I'm not going to see my family doctor, as they are a bunch of quacks, and they have a fairy male nurse practioner who couldn't hit the ground with his hat…His best advice is always a Z pack and gargle with Listerine if your throat is sore…You've heard that advertisement: "Listerine…kills millions of germs on contact."...Now me…I don't want nothing dying in my mouth….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya Rick, even if you can't. Cindy always says that family doctors don't know anything about ears. They always look in there, but they don't know what they're looking at. I trust youll go see someone tomorrow.

It rained all night here. We must have gotten at least an inch. Now it's clear as a bell out there. Should be a great day, but it's too wet to do anything. I picked up a little toy to work on my driveway and camper parking spot, but it's too dang wet. It's borrowed.

Yall have a great Sunday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We have a light rain going on right now and should have it on and off all day long. The temp is 45 with a forecast high today of 52. Not the best weather but a darn site better than snow.

I started gluing up turning blanks yesterday for future turnings. I did my usual running around for a Saturday morning and then ended up down at he old house doing some ripping and tearing. I brought back a bunch of 1" cedar. So, today is nail pulling day, then storing the lumber till I use it. Oh boy, I didn't tell you guys the worse part. I told my wife I'd be home in an hour for lunch and I was about a half hour late! Guess who got mad!!! What a long afternoon after that.

*Rick*, It sure is good to hear from you. You had us all worried about you. Now it's time for an A$$ chewing! Quit being stubborn and get those ears looked at. There, that felt good.

*FF Bill*, Looks like the trailer works good. Your driveway looks fine to me. Did you bring that toy home just to play with it? How's the chair coming?

My computer is starting to act up. I guess it's time to get off and let it rest for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 61 when I went for coffee eariler, with plenty of sun, hardly any wind, and no cloud cover to speak of..The high is forecast to be 76, and a beautiful day is shaping up nicely….No rain is forecast for several days, according to the weather channel on my phone….
My ears seem to be opening up better today…At least I can hear stuff now..not clear, but they are better…Maybe the home remedies are working afterall….

Don….You sound busy as a little beaver with the glue-ups and turnings…Nothing like free wood to work…I've always said that my favorite four letter word is FREE…..Didn't mean to worry you guys…Was not my intention, but I appreciate the nice jesture…I guess I did need an a% chewing…Ok…go ahead…I can take it…!!! One of my wife's customers is a nurse, and she said it might be allergies, which I've never had in my life…..

Bill….That's a serious toy you got there to play with…Your place sounds like mine..sopping wet..! I figure we prolly got about the same amount of rain, or close to it….I need to put my rain gauge back up, as I took it down last winter to keep it from freezing…I kind of figured like you…prolly close to an inch or little more…
That's about all I have for now…I'll check in again later….This is the first of the month, so it's time to pay some dunns..


----------



## BurlyBob

Glad your back Rick. You better get to a Doctor about them ears. I get a touch of vertigo from time to time and take a decongestant to clear it up. Maybe you need something like that.

I found out the other day my brother who lives in Texas got his house all banged up last month by softball sized hail. Guess it did a number on his roof, windows and cars. Sure am glad I don't live in that area.

A beautiful morning out, total bluebird weather. Should get close to 70.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and gloomy here in San Diego today. They're calling for sunshine this afternoon, but it doesn't look like it now.

Bill, that's a fun thing to operate for about the first hour … then it turns into work.

Rick, get those ears checked. Yes, I know that you're taking over-the-counter stuff, but sometimes that does more harm than good. Seeing a real ear doctor is the right thing to do.

Everyone stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny headed to mid 70s in WW today ;-)

Bill that looks lie a real scooped dooper. Have fun!

Rick, you mention coffee so much I'm wondering if you are too full and the coffee is blocking off the sound? I have never been able to hear anything under water. ;-)) Allergies can come and go and change throughout your life. My mother's eyes would swell shut for black walnut pollen with I was a little kid. That was only a few years. Now it is corn and a few other pollens. Everything is made with corn for sweetener today ;-(

My grandmother in Iowa picked up a softball sized hail stone and had it in her freezer for years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the driveway needs work further up. I have to make the curve that I have more suitable for my big camper to go around, then I need to work on the area where my camper sits. Gonna pour a concrete pad and have a big carport installed, then I need to work on the spot where my trailer sits. Needs more gravel and to be widened.

Chair is n hold for a while. Got this driveway stuff to do and I have an order for two quilt racks to fill.

I know what you mean Bob. After a day on that thing it messes with your back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot to mention I got the RV plumbing done and it does not leak, but the inline valve is only a slow down valve, it does not turn the water off! ;-(( You would think they could make a valve that actually works in the 21st century!~


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a tad warmer this morning at 48 but, still a little cloudy. Supposed to clear up a little more this afternoon and get to 63.

Yesterday turned out to be too nice to stay home so, after pulling some nails and sorting some lumber, my wife and I took a drive. We took an hour trip north to see my Aunt and Uncle. I hadn't seen them since last fall so it as time. He was an avid woodworker and carver but now days, he can't get around anymore. My Aunt was telling me she is selling out his wood shop so I went out with her to help her price some things. You know, going to an estate sale of a complete stranger doesn't bother me and is exciting all in one. But, going through my Uncles stuff (while he's alive too) really bothered me. The part that bothers me the most is, his hands touched all those tools and now they won't. As they say in Masonry, "forever drop the working tools of life". Sad!

*Rick*, Glad ur feeling better. I hate to see a good man down. I hope things get better.

*WW Bob*, glad you got ur plumbing working. I just saw on Facebook about a shower head you can get for your RV at Jetstorm.ecocamel-showerheads.com. You may want to check it out too.

*Burly Bob*, sorry to hear about your brothers place in Texas. You live in a far better place away from Tornado Alley. Do you get any Tornado's up in your neck of the woods?

*FF Bill*, I understand about your chair being on hold. I have a project I have to tackle, but it's hard to pull away from turning to build it. I've got to start it soon. It's a graduation gift for a grandkid. I gotta have it done before June. Ugh!

Well guys, I gotta go out and clean up a mess I made in my shop. Yesterday before I left for my Uncle's, I tried to cut some glass I had taken from a storm door. I didn't know it was tempered glass. I found out it doesn't cut very good. I shattered glass all over the place. Well it's time to go clean up, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well my fishing plans are on hold for a while. I was gonna try tomorrow and just checked. Looks like a windy day around here.

Don, I've only heard of a tornado in this area very rarely and those that have been seen have been very small.

Let's all hope Rick is at the Doctors office today!

Bob those showers in Rv's are pretty much like most showers in Europe. Pretty much postage stamp sized. They are pretty tough for a fat boy like me to fit in.

Bill I played around with one of those bobcats years ago working in a saw mill. A big boy's toy for sure.

Today I'm tearing apart my bandsaw. Needs a new switch and bearings replaced on the lower shaft. Hope it doesn't take all day.

The weather is beautiful today but rain is in the forecast down the road. It'll be nothing like you guys in the Midwest and south get, for that matter nothing like was WWBob gets all year long.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

It is 58 now, and 58 when I stumbled to the kitchen for coffee. It's pretty cloudy out, and not much wind (a good day to be on the lake), and it looks like it rained a tad last night or early this morning…The high will be 65 for today, and a little cooler. The next few days looks like it'll be cool mornings and cool evenings…
Well…I'm still clogged up, but the good news is that I have a doctor's appointment this morning at 11:45 to hopefully get them cleaned out and cleared up…I can still hear, but not good…So I gave up to see someone….

Last night was strange…Went to the rack at my usual time, and I woke up at 3:15 a.m., and felt like I was having an anxiety attack or something…Weird…Then it was 4:00, so I got up and got on the 'puter to calm down, and finally went back to bed at 5:00 a.m. Went right to sleep then, and arose at 8:30, feeling fine…Like I said….weird..!! No, it wasn't a dream, or even a nightmare….
That's about all I have for now..Better get off of here, and get a shower before heading to town to the doc's…It's 13 miles, so I better get motoring….Gotta take the spouse to a beauty supply place after the doctor, and then buy some grocries, since we're going in anyhow….So I'll close up for now….Ya'll have a good day, and I'll let you know how it turns out with the doctor visit….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 and sunny here in San Diego today. Tomorrow should be about the same. Then it will be cooling down, with a chance of rain on Friday.

Rick, we'll be waiting to hear what the doctor has to say.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

UPDATE:.....YEA….I can hear again clearly….Just back from town and from the doctor's visit…They cleaned out both ears, and they were impacted with wax, and had a little infection, but nothing serious…more irritation than anything….He said it looked like a mud ball--wax ball in there…But now I'm good to go, and can hear 100%...

Almost forgot: Me and my wife both have to go back to the doctor in the morning at 10:30 for our annual physical, to get blood work done chest xrays, etc.


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy to hear that you can hear again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Rick. Glad it was a simple fix.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and warm in WW today! about 85.

Glad you can hear Rick, wish mine could be fixed that easy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, that's good to hear Rick. What kind of doctor did you see. Cindy will want to know.
We had to let go of my old dog yesterday. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do. He was such a good boy.
He was 15 years old and many of his systems were failing him.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bright and sunny this morning. The temp is 51 and the expected high will be 68, WOW! Calm winds and no rain in the forecast. It's going to be a "B-e-a-u-tiful day". Yesterday was nice as well, but I didn't feel very good and didn't get much done. A friend called and asked if I'd like some wood scraps left by her departed husband. As usual, I said I'd take it and went by to fetch the wood. She was right, it was mostly scraps, but I'll make it work. Other than that, I relaxed as much as I could.

*FF Bill*, I saw your wife's post about your dog on FB. I wanted to say something but, what do you say about a loss like that. My heart hurts for you and your family. I know he liked to be with you specially in your wood shop so, it's gonna take some time to get used to not seeing him in his usual places. Next time you go to the shop, say a pray and shed a tear. He doesn't hurt anymore.

*Rick*, glad everything turned out good for you. I can see it happening to one ear, but two!? Anyway, I'm glad they're cleaned out. Now you can get back on schedule of doing whatever you do. LOL

Boys, I think I'm gonna head out and try to get something done today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I don't have but a few minutes on here this morning, as me and the wife are heading back to our family doctor's office to have blood work done, and give urine samples, plus whatever else they want….Got to be there by 10:25, so I'm heading out now….I'll catch up later with more details and the weather report…..Later..


----------



## BurlyBob

Good luck rick.

Bill I fully understand your loss of a good friend. I had a yellow Lab, Maggie, best dog I ever had. She got lymph cancer and I couldn't let her suffer any longer. I miss her everyday. I gave my daughter one of her pups, a female named, Duke. Now Duke just had a fat tumor removed that has cancer cells in it. I'm thinking these might be the last dogs I have. Just don't want to deal with the loss of losing them. My wife and I get to attached to our dogs.

On a good note it's a beautiful day out side, sunny and headed to the mid 70's. The rest of the week is looking like rain and clouds.

Be well all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Rick, now that your ears are all cleaned out, you can just hear those fish calling, can't you?

Bill, you have my sympathy. I have also lost a dog who was a great friend.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's me again,

Hey everyone….Just got back home from town doing the physical thing, giving blood (I call them gals there vampires), and doing the usual tests….I'm good, and my wife's better….Nothing wrong with her at all….I'm considered a handicrapper…lol….But I guess we passed for another year or two…And I can still hear 100%...

It was 60 when I couldn't have any coffee (we had to fast for 12 hours..I hate that), and now it's 64, very cloudy with a chance of rain, and it'll be 68 for a high, although no rain is called for, and we prolly won't get any….

Once again, thanks to all for the well wishes…I'm good to go…

Bill….I tried to get into see an ENT, but we only have two in town…One was new to the area that noone knew anything about, and the other was booked up all this and next week…So I had to use one of the nurse practioners (a real nice young lady) at our family doctor's office…She did a good job on cleaning me out…lo!!!
Sorry to hear about your dog…I know they can become part of the family when you've had them for years…We've never owned an animal of any kind in the 39 years we've been married, so I don't have the words except sorry for your loss…..

dawsonBob….Yep..they sure are calling to me…I'll see if I can answer them come next week…I'm going for the "big bite"....The nice thing about where we stay is that they have Wi-Fi and internet connection, so I should be able to post while there….

Bob (WW)....Glad to hear you got your plumbing pumping again….Yes sir….the bathroom in those RVs leaves
much to be desired…Our travel trailer had a small shower and tub and toilet..It was 32 feet….

Don… Good score on the wood…Maybe you can find some for your turnings…Hey, it was free…that's good.

Ok gang, I'm outta here till tomorrow….Now I have to get a pedicure, manicure, and haircut before I leave on Sunday….Gotta look good for the fish…!! Later yall….


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a new rule on fasting that I've not heard before. I'm told water or black coffee only 12 hours before blood is taken or the results can be off. After 12 hours I'm usually pretty hungry too so I end up with a substantial intake of black coffee to make up for it and thus far hasn't been an issue. The only thing I'm usually given a hard time about is that I'm too heavy, never used to bothered me, but where I carry my weight now, isn't where it was 10 years ago when work was quite a bit more physical.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mid 70s in WW today, with overcast taking over this evening.

Just saw BBob's birdhouse. I'm going out on a limb predicting Top 3 honors. I think the limb is pretty safe ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I'm thinking your over selling that birdhouse. It's not that special! But thanks for the pat on the back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Trust me BBob, it a LJ winner ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm with WWBob on this. I, too, think that house is a winner.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a couple of much fatter pieces I plan use to make bird houses. I've also got a bunch of stuff about the same size for projects. I just need to come up with some more ideas. I'm waiting for some router bits and bearings so I can get on with other projects. Tomorrow is clean up and hopefully put the bearings in my band saw and get it back together.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, less than 5 hours to go Top 3. ;-) Told ya so, ;-)) Am I an odds maker or what?


----------



## BurlyBob

I still say your dreaming!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look for yourself. It is already tagged ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay Bob, You the man!! I still think it don't rates a top 3.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You don't count, but you won ;-)


----------



## Cathie5757

Well, given that Phoenix AZ is a very special part of hell this time of year… It hasn't been too bad. I was able to work in my garage shop all day today with the door closed to keep it cool. The guy who built this house insulated this thing like crazy.

Anyway, sunny and warm day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Today is supposed to start a nice stretch of days with no rain so I can get things done…..and it's been raining. I think it will clear up though.
Lots of outside stuff to do this week. Remember that skid steer?
Gotta go check out a birdhouse.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood whackers,

It was 50 when I arose for my java eariler, with bright sunny skies, and not much wind to speak of, and a whispy cloud or two…The high is expected to be 74, and looks like the next several days (through Sunday, that is..) will be sunny and bright with no rain predicted, and the highs will be in the low to mid 70's and 80's…A good week…

bigblockyeti…..I stand corrected in my post about not having any coffee before going in for blood work…We did have to fast for 12 hours, but COULD have black coffee…I had to "el paso" on my sugar, but I made it fine…We had a big mug made up and ready to go when we were done…..Then we went and had a big breakfast….and lots more coffee…..Yummy…!!!

Don and BurlyBob….You two are busy beavers here lately, doing the thing you like to do most…Making saw dust, and building projects….You guys work like ya'll are getting paid by the hour…lol..!!! Not me….I'm a lazy, larthargic person who does it at my leasure…..except when it comes to building for customers….Then I work like I"M getting paid by the hour….!!! Keep pumping them projects out, boys…Ya'll make the rest of us proud..!!

Bill…..Looks like we're gonna have some really nice days ahead for your outside activities….and for me on the lake in Texas next week….

Welcome, Kathie….to the madhouse here on our weather topic…Glad you decided to join in..As you can read, we talk about anything and everything, along with giving our weather around our neck of the woods…Feel free to come back anytime…We like it when the ladies join in…

Well folks, that's about all I have for this morning.Hope everyone is feeling good, and up to snuff on your health…I think I'm about over all my ailments for awhile..But I never know when it will return…..Later, ya'll…


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's another beautiful day here. Probably should have gone fishing. It's suppose to turn tomorrow.

Hopefully the new bearings will show up today and I can get my band saw put back together. Still waiting for router bits in the mail. Where I live out in the high desert you got to mail order for an decent tools or parts. Seems the pony express out here is using an old nag that doesn't gallop, canter, or trot .

Cathie welcome to the group. It's good to add a new voice to the mix. I knew a cute little brunet back in high school named Cathie Zimmerman. She had a brother named Phil. Was that you? Don't know what ever happened to them, but that was 40 years ago.

Got to go clean up the mess in the garage. Some doufus left wood chips and saw dust all over the floor.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and cloudy here in San Diego today. Supposed to be sunny later this afternoon. We could get some rain on Friday. No, honest, we really could. Possibly. Maybe.

BBob, congrats on making the top two. Well done.

Cathie Zimmerman, Welcome aboard. You'll find some good people on this board. Semper Fi.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I got wait for another day for bearing. The one parts house was way out of line for Chinese parts. The second store got me bearings that were sealed on only one side. Yeah right, in a band saw. S I went to the machine shop that pressed the shaft out of the pulley. He gets only made in the USA or Germany. Once again quality is what I want. So I might be waiting another day or two. Looks like another bird house might be on the horizon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It is currently 66 and bright sun shine with a little wind, no rain, and no clouds…The high will be 74, and looks like it's gonna turn out to be a very nice day….The rest of the week…..Now they are calling for rain the next few days…It'll prolly be raining when I leave Sunday morning…I sure hope not, but then again, who knows…

Wow….I found our thread way back on page 4….BB was the last post yesterday, so I guess everyone is busy with projects and outdoor activities….I've been kinda busy myself, so I know how it is….
That's about all I have for now…Keep churning out them projects, and post when you can…..See ya…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see you back up and sounding so chipper Rick.

Kinda sunny right now suppose to get cloudy and unfriendly later.

I'm waiting for the bearing to arrive so I can get my band saw put back together. Guess I'll putter around the garage and screw up something like I did yesterday. Thankfully is was old scrap CDX plywood!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and cloudy here in San Diego today, with a chance of rain later. They're showing an 80 percent chance tomorrow.

BB, don'tcha just hate it when ya can't find yer bearings? I've got a buddy who calls those "beer days."


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh, DBob if only I could have a beer day! I did get my bearings. I got them put in and I still got that clunking sound. I figured out that the pulley is sloppy and rattles on the shaft. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I was supposed to drive to Kansas City to get a new dog, but I found out somebody beat me to her. Instead I drove the skid steer around all day and got a lot done. It was a beautiful day with light breeze and warm sun. This looking for a dog was fun at first, but now it's depressing. I guess the right one will come along.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope you find a good dog Bill. Glad you found your bearings BBob. Welcome aboard Cathie. Hope you get your rain DBob. Good you are back in action with your ears back in working order Rick.

Good thing you fishermen aren't out here. Looks like there won't be a salmon season on Puget Sound this year. The State and the Indians are at war again ;-(

Beautiful day in WW in low 70s. It doesn't get any better ;-) I put a Smart TV and DVD player in the 5th wheel today. Amazing what you can find in electronics these days. Less than $400 with extended warranties ;-) Our first color TV was about $800 back in the 70s. With a dollar worth 4x less today, that would be $3200 now without the DVD player!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I remember the first handheld calculators. They could only add, subtract, multiply and divide= $129.95.

I got the band saw back together. It's still got that metal clunking sound. I figured it out. The pulley on the lower wheel doesn't fit snug. I'm thinking I might try sliding the lower drive pulley on the motor shaft out and see if that takes some of it away.

We've got a flash flood warning for the next several hours. I checked the radar photos on NOAA. Weather looks pretty darn thick out there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny an calm out this morning. The forecast is for more sunshine and 70. The temp this morning is 58. Can't ask for anything better!

Well, the wife and I went on a road trip down state Wednesday morning early, before sunrise, to have the cataract removed off her right eye. Surgery was scheduled for 8 AM, two hours away. After the surgery, we just hung out at one of the kids place until the next day. She had to go in on Thursday for a follow up. On Thursday we went to our favorite pub and sold some more tap handles. It's just chicken scratch for now, but I'll take every nickel I get. We're back home enjoying the beautiful weather today. No matter where you live, home is always the best place to be, As Dorothy would say, "There's no place like home".

Boy, one thing is for sure, you guys gab a lot. I found 28 responses to our thread in two days. Wow!

Welcome Catherine, I hope you can stay a while. We enjoy the new blood on the block.

Guys, I've got a lot of things to do today so, I'm gonna cut out for now. I'll talk at you guys tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch You Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Whoa Brother did we have a down pour or what last night. Had a lighting strike somewhere pretty close. Power went out briefly and I called it a night. We don't get that sort of thing much. Nothing like what I've seen in the Midwest or plains states so it sort of a big deal here.

Headed to Boise in the AM. Got to watch my boy get his bachelors degree and bar b cue to follow. Should be a good day.

Guess I'll just putter around in the shop for a while today.

Everybody have a great day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

It is currently 61 while I sit here sucking down my java, and watching the birds and animals frockling about…Plenty of sun, and thank goodness, no wind..yet…It has blown a gale here the last couple of days, but starting out calm so far…..The high will be 80, and the way it's looking, it just might make it…..

You guys keep an eye on the sky if ya'll are getting some bad weather…!!

BurlyBob…Glad you came out unscathed on your weather last night…That lightening can really get scary….if iy gets too close for comfort….Hope you can get your bandsaw to acting right…Something like that can be frustrating when you replace parts, and it's still acting up…Been there….Enjoy your day with your son and the bar-b-que…..

Don…..Glad to hear the wife is getting fixed up on her eye surgery…Hanging out with a kid can be fun, and cheap….Beats paying for a motel room, and hey…it's free grub, too…maybe, if they'll feed you…lol.!!
Nothing wrong with making a few quid on what you like doing, plus helping out the local pubs…after all, them nickels add up to folding money eventually…and that ain't pocket change..!!

I'm about done here. Got a few things to put in the boat and truck for leaving..My partner's bringing his tackle and gear over tonight to load in the boat so we won't have to do that before leaving…Just suitcases and things..
That's about all I have for now…Catch you all on the flip side….Later….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rain! Rain! Glorious rain!

Good morning, all,

68, overcast and raining here in San Diego today. Yep. It's raining, it's pouring … well, it's not really pouring, but it is raining. It's supposed to rain off and on through tomorrow.

BBob, the kind of weather you''re talking about is a little more than we want here. Congratulations to your boy on his degree. Any day with BBQ in it just has to be a good day.

Don, from little acorns, mighty oaks grow. You may be getting "just chicken scratch" now, but soon you'll be "Don, the tap handle king." We'll all be proud to say we knew you when.

Did I mention that it's raining here in San Diego? Well it is.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles here this morning. But, this too will pass. We've got a cold front moving through which is bringing some showers. The temp here is 57 and is moving to 64 today. It's really greening up around here.

Hey guys, I'm not complaining about the chicken scratch I make off those tap handles. I'm kinda excited actually. I've sold things before, but I just can't get it through my screwy head that people actually like my stuff and are willing to pay for it. Sometimes it only takes me a few minutes to come up with something and it sells. Last Monday, I had a few minutes to kill and I whipped up a small tap handle. It took maybe 30 minutes to make, then put about 2 coats of finish on it. In all, it took about an hour from concept to finish. That was the first one I sold out of the bunch.

I got another story for you guys. As I have said, I took my wife down state to have here eyes fixed. Last night when she was putting eye drops in her eyes, she accidentally hit her eye with the bottle. She was scared the rest of the night she screwed up her eye. Today, it's much better. Dodged a bullet there.

Dawson Bob, thanks for the nice things you said about my turnings. It's a fun and lucrative hobby. I'm glad ur getting rain. The grass may finally grow there.

Burly Bob, I'm glad too you made it through the night unscathed from the lightning. Kudos to your son's degree. It takes a lot of work and dedication to get one of those. Congrats to him!

Rick, Thanks also to you for the kudos on my turnings. As I told DB, it's a nice hobby to have. You be safe on your fishing trip.

Well Boys and Girls, It's time to head out the door and start up the lathe. BTW, it quit raining and the sun is coming out already. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gals,

Just a quickie this morning, as I'm kinda busy loading up the truck and boat. Like I said yesterday, my partner and his wife came over last night, and we got his plunder loaded up (except clothes and toiletries), so I'll have to finish loading my clothes tonight, and hook the boat up….Pulling out at 7:00 for L.R….

It is currently 77 with bright sunny skies, no clouds, and no wind to speak of…The high will 86 (hot), and the pressure is high at 30.00…..Humidity is 40%, so it's a beautiful day out…Down in Texas, they have a river flood warning going on, and 81 already with sun…The bad thing is…they have rained predicted for about 3-4 days with high winds….that sucks….But I know plenty of places I can go to get out of the wind….

So that's about for now….I'll try to get a few post in while there, if possible…..Later, ya'll.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and overcast here in San Diego today, though it may clear up this afternoon. It just drizzled enough to wet the street a few minutes ago. We still might get some actual rain today. Speaking of actual rain, yesterday we got 0.54 inches of the wet stuff. Who says it never rains in San Diego?

Good luck with the fishing, Rick. Have fun!


----------



## BurlyBob

Things went pretty darn well today. Worst part was waking up a 0230 to use the latrine. Never got back to sleep. The alarm went off at 0415, out the door and on the road at 5. Two + drive and a time change btwn here and Boise. Good news; Wife, daughter in law, her sister and I all made it into the basketball stadium. they locked the doors when it reached capacity and Son's in laws were late. Nice BBQ afterwards and I promptly fell asleep in a lawn chair. The wife drove home and I slept all but the last 40 miles. All in all a good day.

I asked my son which was better graduating MCRD or this one. He said that was a tough one to answer. We get a to plan a few fishing trips now, but nothing as cool as Rick's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

68 and sunny … I mean overcast … no, sunny … oh, what the heck, it's cloudy with some sun here in San Diego today.

Hope Rick has fun on his trip.

Say, where's WWBob? We haven't heard from him in a few days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Windy son of a gun here. Taking a break from lawn mowing. Back you later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a nice day here, a little bit warm. Now cloudy and muggy. Spent the day working on rescue boat and a fire station project. Finished all that up and then had a house fire.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

70 and overcast here in San Diego today.

Hope everyone is having a great time doing what they're doing. Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Low 60's in the rust belt for a while now, always chilly in the morning. It could rain tonight and might tomorrow too, looks like we're getting for sure come Wednesday. It wouldn't be so bad but it's stuck at mostly cloudy for the foreseeable future, at least it's not snowing! We'll get April weather within a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I fell off the web. We went to the tree farm for a few days, but it turned into a logging episode. The road was blocked again ;-( At least the weather was nice. SWMO says no more Mother's Days like this one ;-)

Looks like th pics are too big. I'll see if I can reduce them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad to see you back, Bob. We were running low on Bob's there for awhile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, I bet you were. 
We'd hate to see all the other names out number the Bobs ;-) eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

You know it Bob.

Wonder just how much fun Rick is having fishing for those Texas hogs? I'd love to hook a couple of those big Largemouths.

Making progress on some more wall cabinets. I might even get one glued up today if all goes well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

70 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Rick said he might check in while he's on his trip.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

We made it down to Lake Fork Last Sunday evening, and got checked in. Getting here a little later than usual, we decided to wait till Monday. It rained on us most of the way coming down, thunderstorms all around… and the wind was howling..15-20 mph. The lake was so rough, and 2-3 foot rollers. Managed only a couple of fish..it was tough..Then today it was still very windy, but managed several nice fish.. No big ones yet..a 3 lber biggest. Rain, thunderstorms predicted, and more wind.. It's tough. But tomorrow is a new day, so we'll see. 
Well guys, just wanted to check in..Will let y'all know how things progress. It's bedtime for us..5:00 am comes early.. Later, y'all…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had another busy day at the station yesterday. Lots of office work, but got out for a bit of ventilation training. Cut holes in a roof simulator prop. Also nicked the roof ladder with the carbide tooth chainsaw. Whoops. Had off and in rain yesterday and this morning. More of the same this week.

Still got it to get a new fridge. Newer bigger fridge means I had to take the doors off to get it in the house. M&t hat was a pain, but it's in and there's lots of room in it. Old one was still working, but it was 15 years old and we've outgrown it. Will try to sell it. Got the new one at Sears outlet. Has a few minor blemishes, but they don't bother us. Most of them are hidden.

Going to,puck up a new dog in Milwaukee area on Friday. Little six hour drive for a pup. No problem. Another Brittany that we will call June bug or June for short.

Knock 'em dead Rick. Hopefully the wind will lay down for ya. Mom and dad are at Bull Shoals this week. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Prayin' for glass smooth lake and beer drinkin' weather Rick ;-)

Another perfect day in WW about 65.

Got new batteries in the 5th wheel. Those clowns that had it all winter let the batteries got completely dead, they were killed. I got a review request form the RV dealer. It asked if I would recommend them to friends? Well, no! I would recommend they just go some where else! When they couldn't even get a price together for the insurance company in 6 weeks, I should have just picked it up, but it was the holidays and we were busy and out of town.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained a little on and off yesterday in the rust belt and a little more last night. Forecast says we could get to 70 today which is at least a little warmer than its been but thunderstorms could show up this evening too putting a damper on soccer practice, hopefully not but we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 84 with slight chance of T storms. What's new.

Bob, I have little faith in most RV dealers. I used to use one close to me until they told me how long it would take to fix my slide. We had a trip scheduled and needed it. When I called back to confirm, they said well it's gonna take longer so it won't be done. I went and got it and fixed it myself. Never been back.


----------



## bigblockyeti

All these problems with RV dealers has me worried, I know I want something small so in theory it will have less to go wrong but if it does and it's under warranty I certainly don't want to mess with it if I don't have to. I guess I'll have to trust Google reviews and keep my fingers crossed that I'm not getting a POS that's going to need constant work.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We have a light cloud cover with bits of sun peeking through. The temp is 48 with a possible high of 66 today. It's been nice the last couple of days but, a little cooler than I would like. But, it's better than snow, right *BB Yeti*?

I've been busy with lots of things the last couple days. I've been working on a walking stick lately. We'll see how it turns out. It's 36 inches long and I found it difficult to turn because of the length. It vibrates too much while turning. So, I cut it in half and turned each half and will glue it together. Like I said, we'll see how it turns out. I went to lodge last night and when I returned, I found some wood on my picnic table. I don't know who left it here, but they sure are welcome.










*Rick*, I hope you catch some big lunkers.

*WW Bob*, Sorry for your miseries concerning your RV.

*Dawson Bob*, you sure sound so much better than you did before you had your surgery.

*FF Bill*, looks like the ladder is gonna flunk the inspection this year. Don't you guys use Positive Pressure Ventilation on house fires? We quit using ventilation saws years ago. Of course, by the time we got to the house, it was usually vented any way. LOL

Well, boys I've got to get busy and get some things done today. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Weather is looking up here. It's gonna be a beautiful day mid 70's and less wind. Yesterday blew like crazy.
Working on more cabinets in the garage. Almost got one done, two to go. I might take off tomorrow and head for the river. Have to put a new livewell pump in before I do. That's an easy fix as it's a cartridge thingy with 2 wires.

You all be well!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we train on vertical ventilation about once every 3 years. We do use positive pressure 99% of the time. Neighboring department got this big vent trainer so we are using it. Gives newer guys some practice with saws. They start them every day, but use them rarely. Apparently I need the practice too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Those of you who are going fishing, good luck!

Don, it's odd but I really am doing much better overall since the procedure, but I still can't breathe as well as I would like. I'm on oxygen most of the time, but even that seems to be getting a little better. I'm chomping at the bit to be doing things. I want to be able to make things again, and I want to be able to do outdoor activities again. Heck, I'd even settle for being able to mow the lawn, if I had one.

Better times are coming, I just know it.


----------



## Grumpymike

hi all, 94° today and a promise of 100 for tomorrow … Yep that's Springtime in the desert … but the Tomato harvest is in full swing and everything is blooming.
Our trip went well, saw lots of neat stuff and put about 2,000 miles on the camper … our 5 day trip took 12 days 'cause we just kept finding more stuff to see.

*bigblockyeti* Our New 22' Camper went in to the dealer for warranty service, (one week old), We picked it up a week later and found that the awning was bent … back to the dealer … they replaced the awning, but when we went to pick our the trailer, the right rear stabilizer and the steps had been ripped off … now the fight was on, they said they would repair it if I left it and I said that it would never spend another night in their yard … At the suggestion of our attorney, they reluctantly came to my house to do the repairs … 
Any one can have problems with any RV dealer, and mostly it's the people that work in the overcrowded storage yards that neglect to have respect for other peoples property … It's just like getting that first scratch on the new pick-up ya know.

I'm glad to see all the bob's and don's and that other guy are recovering and catching fish … Stay well guys.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that sounds like a real migraine. Just one of the many reasons I will never own an RV again.

Got a call from a friend with a cabinet shop…He was throwing out wood and it was mine if I wanted it. A couple of decent pieces of cherry and strips of black walnut that's going to make a lot of picture frames. The rest was hickory, alder and red oak. I've got to find time to do something with it all. Man, is retirement always this demanding?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain, rain go away. Go find DBob. He needs it. I'm sick and tired of it. Half of my driveway is now in my yard.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', evr'one,

74 and kinda semi-cloudy here in San Diego today.

Bill, I can't tell you how much I appreciate the thought. I'm just hoping that Mother Nature is listening, and sends us some of what you don't want.

My mouse died yesterday afternoon. Funny how you can get used to a certain piece of gear. I ordered a replacement from Amazon yesterday (next day delivery, meaning today), and I can't wait for it to get here. Fortunately, I had an old one laying around, but it doesn't work as well. Come on UPS!


----------



## firefighterontheside

For a second there Bob, I thought your pet died. 
I'm leaving in few hours to head to Wisconsin to pick up our new dog. I'll be home tomorrow with her. We are calling her June Bug, but I will just call her June. It was what all four of us would agree on. Much better than Sean's suggestion of spider bite.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I suppose you could look at a computer mouse as a pet … if you were geeky enough LOL.

Dogs, on the other hand, really are great pets. I wish I could have one, but I can't right now. Good luck with Junebug, and may she be with you for many, many years.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a good looking dog there. Hope she brightens up your home. A house without a dog just isn't a home.

I was making great progress on my 2nd cabinet today when I got a call from one of the guys I worked with at the prison. He and a few others were having pizza downtown. He told me to get down there. So 4 hours later I get home and called it a day. They ate the pizza I had ice tea. Pizza and beer aren't on my approved diet. After talking with them and hearing the stories of how screwed up the place is being run, only confirms that I retired at the right time. They're telling unbelievable stories of nonsense between other staff, themselves and the brass. I'm sitting there laughing and tell them my biggest problem is getting dados accurately cut. Yeah, I pulled the plug at the right time.

Maybe tomorrow I'll get that last cabinet done. Who knows maybe the day after. Heck I'm retired and have all the time in the world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in WW, about 80. I dropped a chisel on the concrete floor working on a door mortise ;-( Glad it was a cheap one ;-)) Gladder yet it barely nicked the corner ;-)) ;-))

Bill, My last dog was Lady Byrd, aka Lady Bug. A friend nicknamed Lady Bug with Lady Byrd after what he said was our semi-beautiful former first lady.

Red, the biggest issue with RVs is keeping them water tight. Every time they move all the joints get stressed and wiggle around. The first rule of keeping them water tight is don't drive under low tree branches.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Its sunny with blue sky's above. The temp is 56 with a high of 66 expected. The winds are just above calm at 11 MPH.

Boy,did we get a bunch of rain last night. About 5:30 PM, a big complex of storms moved through the area. We were on our way home from down state when the storm went though. We ended up stopping at a Restaurant to eat and wait it out. Speaking of down state, this was our last trip down state to the doctors for abut 3 weeks. Boy, am I glad. This last trip wore me out. I'm tired of going down state.

The mystery person who dropped the wood off to me is stopping by today. He's a fellow who is local and does wood turning. He's gonna give me a few pointers. I can't wait to meet him.

Well, I'm gonna head outside and get ready for some company. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.

You guys speaking of RV's makes me want one all over again. I miss camping and touring the states. However, with our busy schedule, I'm not sure when I could fit a trip in.

*FF Bill*, That's a good looking dog. We've considered a dog many times but, with all our travels down state, we decided not to get one until we are settled into one place for good. My wife is partial to Labs. I hope this pooch lives a long time and gives as much love as it will get.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day maybe into the low 80's. One more cup of coffee and i'm out to the garage/shop.

You guys talking about your RV's. My brother sent me a video of the hail damage they had last month. He's a little north of Dalles/FortWorth, they got hit with softball sized hail. Basically his RV is headed for the graveyard.
Looked like someone took a baseball bat to it. Same story with his Durango and the entire northside of his house. I'm pretty sure the Durango is headed to the scrap pile also. Once again, makes me glad I don't live there.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the morning, folks,

Blue skies, smiling at me, nothing but … oh, never mind there are a few rascally clouds out there. 72 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, If this "mystery person" who dropped off the wood is unknown, how did he know who you were and - more importantly - where you lived? That's the mystery to my way of thinking …


----------



## Grumpymike

Topping the 100° mark today, Clear blue skies and a gentle breeze … Life is great and summer is on it's way.
The humidity is up to 18% so it will feel hot outside … Rain in the forecast for Saturday … Another sleepless night with all the cacti slurping … sigh.

I need to refinish a keepsake box that I had just completed. I did some rework on the top and then just re shot it. Well, that rework is showing thru like blotches … GRrrr Hate that! But if I don't redo it I will have nightmares.

RV's really aren't as much of a pain as the dealers and their mechanics. It is recommended that you reseal the side to roof seams every other year, as the sun bakes the sealant and it shrinks. But most folks I know just don't do it and then when the leaks start it's a major problem to control the seams.

*BB* Hail is a big worry, Our house (In Kansas City) just got a new roof because of hail damage … Made it a bit easier to pay that insurance premium this month. I can only imagine What it would do to an RV.

*Well, I suppose you could look at a computer mouse as a pet …* Aw geeez, remember the mouse covers that the cord was the tail?? Heck, remember cords??

Well off to the shop to redo what I should have done right in the first place …

Be well and be safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home with junebug a little while ago. She's happy to be here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good looking pic. I'll bet she's happy with all the loving she's getting with her new family, too.

Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I got all the dados and rabbets cut for my new shop cabinets. Seems I forgot a shelf in the mix. I cut one and it doesn't fit. Not a big deal as I can use the other half of the piece of plywood. I'll figure it out…I always do.
While I'm working my neighbor walked across the street to see what I was up to. She's a really nice lady and we had a pleasant conversation while I was fitting all the pieces for a final dry fit. I noticed that I don't have enough clamps to do two cabinets at a time. But I mentioned that it sure was nice to have the stuff to do a job right way. You guys remember when we were young, poor and starting out and had to half a$$ a project hoping it worked? Brother am I glad those days are behind me. I remember putting up curtain rods for my wife in our house. I didn't have a tape measure, square, drill, or any thing to get the job done. I used her sewing tape measure, a hammer and a nail. The things we all did back in the day. Bet we could write volumes about what we did to get by. But you know it's nothing like our folks did or those before them. I'm just thinking…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the weather is dreadful here in Northern Michigan. The sky's are cloudy and the temp is 41, Brrrrrr. As I understand it from the news this morning, we had snowflakes falling earlier this morning. Yuk!!! But, it's supposed to get to the 50's later today. I'm hoping it hurry's.

Yesterday was Friday the 13th and it lived up to it's reputation. My wife and I went to an estate sale yesterday with our country Cadillac (my old truck) and on our way home it stalled on me. I couldn't get it re-started. So I called a tow truck and had it brought home. Come to find out, the fuel pump went out in it. So now it's time to get her repaired.

*Dawson Bob*, You're funny. I had a feeling I knew who the wood stranger was but I wasn't sure. He came by last night and talked my ear off. He want s to bring me more wood for my lathe and I won't turn him down neither.

*FF Bill*, June Bug looks as snug as a bug in a rug! She's a pretty girl.

*Burly Bob*, your story about not having enough clamps was cute. I thought you were building up to your neighbor was gonna go get you more clamps. You had me going there for a minute though. And, yes I do remember when I was young and had very little to begin my woodworking journey. When I first began, I lived in an apartment with my young bride. I had a Black and Decker saber saw and a 1/4" drill motor. I made a work bench in our kitchen closet. I made a fold down bench that was about 2 foot square. Not much size to it, but I got a lot of things done on it. Boy what a trip down memory lane. LOL

Well, It's that time that I need to go out and do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we're in for a few days of heavy rain. Well maybe not Midwest heavy rain, but heavy rain for out here.
Starting the glue ups on my cabinets today. One more cup of coffee and I'm headed to the garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 and gloomy outside here in San Diego today, but the sun should come out this afternoon. Maybe.

Yeah, Bob, I think you're right. Most of us could tell tales about when we were starting out. You're right about our parents and grandparents, too; they lived through some pretty tough times, back then.

Don, I really was a little concerned that a stranger knew that much about you, and knew where you lived. I guess it all worked out, so I'll go back to drinking my tea and keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have turned a corner in WW; cloudy, about 70 and some rain.

June Bug looks good. How old is she?

Don, I hope the Country Cadillac is old enough the fuel pump is on the engine block.

I spotted a neighborhood observer a few nights ago at 1 AM. The [email protected][email protected] knew he had been spotted. I came in to get a flashlight and my cell phone before I went to get the license number. He was gone by the time I got back out there ;-( I drove around to check the scumbag staging areas, but no sign of the vehicle. I did discover a couple of housing developments in the area have all night security. Sign of the times I guess ;-(

The working with very little reminds me of my dad on the farm when I was a kid. He did everything with hand tools, including building a big barn with a haymow. He did have an electric motor on the cement mixer ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cloudy and cool here too.
Spent the morning in the attic of the firehouse doing some electrical work.
We're not sure how old she is, but they think about 2 years. She's way overweight so she'll be on a diet for a while.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi all, 
Well its 100° with the humidity at 29% ... now I can feel the heat, but the shop is air conditioned and comfortable. there is a front moving in from the west and promises to bring some showers … (that's why the humidity is up).

I have re-sanded my last keepsake box and it is ready for the polly coats today. Now I will be able to sleep at night knowing that the blemishes are gone.

The working with very little reminds me of not having a complete set of open end wrenches, and finding one that was close, but a bit large and jamming a screw driver between the jaw and the nut to make it fit … So glad that those days are gone. ... And then we bought the 'Globe Master' tools in the $1 bin at the store … And you could use them … once.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, R U going to take here for a few 5 mile runs to help her lose it? ;-)

My Lil Sis just reported 4" in 1 1/2 hours in southern IL! Hard on fish. Shoe found some 15' from the creek ;-(

Washed 1/2 the 5er today. No water by the door repair I did. Caulk didn't hold at the crack in the siding, but duct tape does! ;-))

One of my neighbors had his motor home floor totally rot out. Never did find the water source. He thinks it was the water heater, but couldn't find it. He keeps it under cover when he isn't using it about 1 week a year


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The working with very little reminds me of not having a complete set of open end wrenches, and finding one that was close, but a bit large and jamming a screw driver between the jaw and the nut to make it fit … So glad that those days are gone. ... And then we bought the Globe Master tools in the $1 bin at the store … And you could use them … once.
> 
> - Grumpymike


My dad had a universal set on the farm, a couple crescent wrenches. That childhood was very motivating ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, no Bob.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold and wet in the rust belt today, 50ish this morning with steady drizzle made soccer games little fun for everyone, quite muddy! Hail this evening just before supper and supposed to be colder yet tomorrow with rain again, could even see snow, if it does I'm moving to Mexico if not farther south!


----------



## dawsonbob

Señor Yeti, I might point out that if you go far enough South, you get even more rain than the amount you're complaining about. Of course, it is much warmer down there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rain doesn't bother me, the temperature of the rain does, I'd take half the year raining four hours a day at 88 degrees over a week of temps in the 20's with snow in a heartbeat!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, How do you get that little hoop-dee-doo above the "n" in Señor? My puter don't do that.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I don't remember how to do it on a PC, but on a Mac it's easy. Just hold down the option key and type "N", and you'll see the tilde symbol over where the "N" should be. Now - without having touched any other key - type "N" again, and there it is, a perfect ñ. It only takes about a half second to do, but a lot longer to explain.

I just looked at your message again, and you have the little hoop-dee-doo over the word Señor. How'd you do it?


----------



## dawsonbob

BBY, and that's why I live in San Diego.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't have an option key. None of my hot buttons do it. I can get a new browser opened with control n ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

I know that there is code number for doing it on a PC, but I don't remember what it is. Maybe you can Google it?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still cold here in Northern Michigan with temps at a frigid 35 this morning. Friends who live north of me had snow on the ground this morning. Somebody needs to wake up Mother Nature and tell her it's May. Furnace ran all night. It's partly cloudy with winds at 12 mph. With the winds where they are, the wind chill temp is below freezing. High today is supposed to be 52.

I had another visitor stop by yesterday. An elder gentleman who is a wood turner came by to visit. I invited him a few weeks ago after I stopped in to see him. He can hardly get around he is so crippled from having a stroke. He was impressed with my messy shop. He stayed for about 30 minutes.

Oh Crap!!! I just looked out the window and saw snow flakes. GRRRR! I've never seen it snow in May. What the….?

Anyway, I worked on a few things yesterday. I made a showcase of sorts to display my beer tap handles for Etsy. I'm close to getting things ready to go on-line. Hopefully today.

*Dawson Bob*, I never took anything you said the wrong way with you. Keep it up. I'm just glad ur yakking more. FYI, I live in a hick town so "everyone knows where you live and your business".

*Gumpy Mike*, I remember buying a set of K-mart open and box end wrenches back then. I used them where I worked because they were light. That was about 40 years ago and they still work good.

*WW Bob*, thanks for the kudos on my walking stick. You're right, I'm learning a lot on my lathe and having fun with it. I play on it so much that I don't have time for other projects.

Well boys, it's that time to say good-by again. I'll see ya in the morning over coffee. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

I had to jump back on here to show you guys what I'm seeing right now. Enjoy!









Can you see it against the trees in the background? SNOW!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So much for global warming, right? It's grey and cloudy here. Rained like a son of a gun last evening. Tuesday it's suppose to be sunny. I'm pretty sure that's when I get to mow. I put a bag and a half of fertilizer on the yard before this rain. I'll be interested to see the results. I'm thinking I'll regret it when I mow.

Headed to the garage to glue on the last side of cabinet #2. Should have all three glued up today and getting them stained.

Keep watching the skies and keep your bald heads covered.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It must be nationwide. Gray and sprinkling here too.

DBob, I found I can google the sword and copy and paste with it already in place.

Don, I was setting irrigating water on my dad's corn filed in May in southern Idaho and it started snowing! Not much and didn't stick. Not sure the corn would have done well if it had, but probably a lot better than hail!

Smoking salmon today. Cleaning out the freezer. Seems to work better after it has been frozen.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelous morning to all,

68 and cloudy here in San Diego today.

Don, I was just concerned. Around here, or any big city, that would be cause for alarm.

WWBob, that's probably the best way if it's not built into the system. I spent many years in the graphics industry, so I know a lot of keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 38 when I rose this morning. Went to help a buddy out for a while early and on my way as I headed north the roads had ~2" of slush on them, not snow but a very heavy freezing rain, almost like hail. It stuck to cars and roofs in the area and when the temperature went up (slightly) it made a huge mess as it melted. I think we did finally see 52, which is about 30 degrees too cold for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was pretty darn successful day. I got the last cabinet glued up and all three stained. Tomorrow a major clean up, before I start face frames, doors and French cleat set up. Lord willing and no major problems I should have everything varnished and hanging on the wall by the weekend. I'm also finishing two pen/pencil holder using a piece of birch like these two. So in between things I'm finishing these.










You guys think they pass muster? I'm gonna give one to my friend with the cabinet shop whose been giving all that wood. Think I'm going to go post them in the projects page.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like them Bob. Post away.

Guess what. It's raining…...again….and it will rain tomorrow and the next day….grrrr

Rick is either doing great or getting rained out. I know they've been getting a lot of rain down in TX.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cloudy this morning but, looks like it's trying to clear out. The temp is 35 now and is forecast to get to 60. Oops, I'm wrong on the clearing part. I just looked at the radar and it's calling for rain. Darn! I thought I was gonna get lucky.

I thought *Rick* was gonna have internet where he was and was gonna check in with us. Apparently the rain in his part washed out the internet. I hope he's well and catching lots of fish.

*Burly Bob*, Congrats on finishing the cabinets. And yes, I saw your post on you pencil holders. Very crafty idea.

*Dawson Bob*, I certainly appreciate your concern. It is well received.

*FF Bill*, how's the chair coming? I've been on Instagram lately and have seen many chairs similar to your's and got me thinking of you and yours.

*WW Bob* and others, I realize that in some parts of the country they still get snow during this time of year but, I've never seen it snow in May here in this part of Michigan. Perhaps frost, but never snow.

Well, enough for today. I'm outta here for the rest of the day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, my chair has not changed in weeks. No time for it right now. Gotta get this concrete done for the carport. Gotta build 2 quilt racks. Buddy wants me to build cabinets and bookcases. So the chair will wait.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been wondering about Rick as well. If he's getting rained out you'd think he go home and get out of it.

A big clean up today, lawn work tomorrow.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

This just in: it is NOT raining in San Diego! Now back to our regularly scheduled programing …

Afternoon, folks,

68 and un-rainy here in San Diego today. It's cloudy, but not wetty (that's a brand new word. You may use it if you'd like).

Bill, it would seem that your attempt to send your rain our way didn't work. Please keep trying.

BirchyBob, I like em. They have a certain something that makes them cool.

Rick, it's okay to check in, even if you didn't catch any fish. Honest. Rick? Rick?


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked the weather where Rick is suppose to be fishing. I'm thinking he's stuck in a cheap motel playing cribbage or pinochle, eating fast food, drinking cheap beer and/or scotch, waiting for the weather to clear so he can sneak his way home. Looks like the weather there is anything but friendly. I'm thinking he's not going to have much to brag about from this trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Maybe no news is good news from Rick? We can hope for the best ;-)

Overcast and a few sprinkles in WW today about 60. After a record wet winter, we are having a record dry spring. Snow pack is only 67% in North and South Cascades and 43% in Central. We are having wild fires already ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I know where all the rain is. Come get it. I'm done with it.
Going to the second game of the Blues and Sharks series tonight with my mother in law. Father in law had a previous engagement and Cindy has class tonight. 
Guess I'll go out to the shop and do something. May cut out some quilt rack parts if I can find my patterns.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill our rain is over for 2 days and then coming back. That means today is lawn mowing after I sharpen the blade. Wait a minute…Yeah, I need more coffee!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys and gals,

I'm home…!!!!! Got back late Sunday afternoon, and I was dead tired from driving from Texas…Made it home unscathed, and never got rained on….Here's the story: Didn't go out on Sunday, cause we got there late, and the wind was howling up a storm….The forecast there was for wind and some rain…I figured we were in trouble..Got up at 5:00 every morning, met for breakfast at 6:00 with the other guys (we took 3 boats), then packed the boat with ice and drinks (we came in for lunch everyday)...The lousy wind blew 15-20 mph every day we were there (that really sucked)...but no rain..yet…The fishing was tough cause we found out there were two tournaments going on, and the lake is only about 28,000 acres….The fishing was really off this year as far as catching….I had a tough time getting on the spots I knew, cause of the wind, and all the boats sitting no them when we got there….I got to check in with you guys once…Then a big storm rolled in and knocked all the power out around the area (we were 60 miles from Dallas), but we still hit the lake….I just couldn't get on any fish….Too many boats…..But…we managed to catch a few every day…Nothing to brag about….It did rain a couple of times, but luckily it was at night, and quit by the morning….So we never had to get into our rain suits…On Thrusday guys started rolling in to practice for the big Legend Big Bass tournament that would start on Friday-Sunday….There were supposed to be 1100 boats for the tourny…Man, that really sucked…What a cluster f%#k….Everywhere I went there were boats sitting on my spots…And to top that off, my electronics started acting up, due to a bad cell in my cranking battery…What a pisser, since all 3 batteries are only a year old..Flashing on and off due to low voltage….GRRRR..!! It knocked out all my settings on my locaters that I had programmed in….Basically I'm flying blind….We came home on Sunday…I was ready to leave that cluster..!!!

Then yesterday (after some much needed rest and nap), I re-set all the settings, and will take the boat to my marine dealer for a new battery when it quits raining here…Prolly Thrusday….Sooo….with the wind, hundreds of boats on the lake, and trouble with my electronics, it was a pretty rough trip this year….Lake Fork gets soo much pressure I may pass on that lake for a while….No trouble getting back home..just beat…Now for some much needed rest…..Well…That's the story, guys….What can I say….?

The weather report:...It was 54 degrees when I rose for my coffee, and was raining pretty hard, and it still is…It started yesterday, and rained most of the night, also…It is very clabbered and wet..!! Supposed to quit sometime today and start clearing up till about Friday, when another round will roll in…..So it's a good time to clean up my rig.The high will only be 58, so the cool front will pass on through….
I kind of glanced over you guys' reports, so I'll try and keep up better now that I'm home….


----------



## BurlyBob

Gees Rick, sounds like the only luck had was bad. At least you didn't have a flat tire on the way home! Well at least your back home safe and sound. Time for you to kick back and recoop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey BurlyBob,

Yep…You're right….My luck seemed to be all bad this trip, with everything that was happening…A flat tire would of put the nail in the coffin…Luckly we made it home w/o that happening…..No problems with the truck and boat on the road….yep…Now it's time to catch up on all the naps I missed…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 and cloudy here in San Diego today.

Bill, I wish I could come get some of your rain. Just can't figure out how.

Rick, welcome back! Too bad about the fishing; some trips are just like that.


----------



## darinS

> I don t have an option key. None of my hot buttons do it. I can get a new browser opened with control n ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


small ñ - Hold down the "alt" key and punch in 164 then release "alt" key

big Ñ - Hold down the "alt" key and punch in 0209 then release "alt" key


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I mention it's raining. I may have. There's a chance it won't tomorrow. I'll take that chance. It's mid May and I'm wearing a long sleeve shirt and a hooded sweatshirt over that. Almost turned on heat in the shop. Have a small heater going in the house to keep the chill out.

Sorry you had a bum trip Rick.

Going to the Blues playoff game tonight. First playoff game I've been to. Should be fun.


----------



## DrDirt

64 and sunny in Central Kansas.. but still more than 10 degrees below 'average'. we are usually ~77 degrees this time of year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You wanna talk about bad May weather, this was the freezing rain/small hail that slushed up the roads pretty good last Sunday (5/15). When I woke, the temperature was in the 30's and only got a little over 50!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, that almost looks like an interesting shag carpet!

I've got a question for you guys. I've got a Delta X5 table saw with a Biesmeyer fence. Seems as though it's not locking down as effectively as it use to. I've hade several instances where it slides off to the right as I push a piece thru. I'm thinking I need a new contact pad at the toggle handle. I've checked several sites and it seems that part is no longer offered. So here's the question, do you think the plastic piece they offer for the bottom of the fence would work just as well or is there something else I could use? Sadly I don't see any real adjustments that I can make on the fence. May you all can soot me some advice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I can't believe it, but it's not raining and the sun is shining. I might just get something done today.

Bob, I'm no help with that Delta saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, it could be a shag carpet, a shag carpet of misery!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a great big beautiful blue sky above. The rain is finally gone and hopefully won't be back at least for a week or more. The temp is 57 with virtually no wind to speak of. The high today is 66.

Welcome aboard *Dr.Dirt*. I hope you stick around for a while. We don't get many weather reports from your neck of the woods.

*Rick*, I'm glad ur back. I was beginning to think you didn't like us anymore. Tough break on the bad fishing though. You know the old saying "a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work". I tend to believe that. Anyway, better days are coming, so they say.

*FF Bill*, Sounds like you have an armload of work ahead of you. Better quit wasting time at the hockey games and get busy. Just Kidding. It's good to be needed so much. Good luck on your concrete job.

*Burly Bob*, I don't know a thing about Delta saws or Biesmeyer fence, so you're on your own. I don't know how they hold down. You may want to google it on your computer and see what can be done.

*BB Yeti*, that picture looked like my place a little while ago. Will it ever end? Gawd, I hope so. I've been told you have to think positive, so just look at all the moisture the ground is getting. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, I heard a rumor about your area, "it's not gonna rain for a while there". Is that true? LOL

Okay guys, it's time to get serious now. So that means I've gotta go outside and do something today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dr. Dirt welcome as well. I spent quite a bit of time at the truck stops in Salina. One time I had taken a shower there at the Flying J. Walked out, got in my rig and started out of the parking lot. I looked back and saw a guy fall of the back of my trailer. He'd been up looking at one of the cars. I left him sitting on his keister. Made it to the freeway headed south and got out of there as fast.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Just getting on to post, as I've been tied up this morning…Had a repair guy come out and replace a part in my tv that they ordered for me a few weeks ago….it's working perfect now….Then I had to configure some wires to hook up my Blu-Ray player…Getting pix, but no sound…Easy fix…..Then….I took my boat over to my marine dealer to have the cranking battery checked out…It had a bad cell, so they will replace it free since it's only a year old…Plus…I'm having an extra cranking battery put in with a switch to swap batteries if needed….Not hooked up in parallel series…..That will take care of things running down, like big motor, locaters, etc…...I'll be ready to fish again….

It was 56 degrees when I went for my morning java, which I'm still sucking down…It's very cloudy, but no rain, and a heavy breeze is blowing. It's 61 now, and a high of 68 expected….

Bill….Glad to hear the rain has stopped up in your neck of the woods…It's hard to work outside when it's wet…
Yep.. The fishing trip was a bust, but it happens sometimes…Noe I'll get back on Bull and Norfork and catch 'em.

Dr. Dirt….Welcome to the madness….Glad you decided to join our weather channel….Keep posting the weather in your neck of the woods….We like to hear from people all over the different parts of the country…

BBYeti…..Is it ever going to be over in your part of the country? Sure seems like a long winter for ya'll…..

Don… Thanks for the welcome back…I only got to post one time, but s%^*t happens, ya know…I can't control the weather, but I'd like to kick Mother Nature's a%& sometimes…She can be really mean…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BurlyBob…..How old is your Delta X5..? Those pads usually don't wear out, but then again I may be wrong….It sounds like from your description of what it's doing, that the adjustments on the "angle iron" bar that's welded to the fence has 4 pads on it (two on each piece of angle), and has adjustment set screws that tighten or loosen the tightness or looseness of the fit….That piece rides on the big long square bar, and the handle tightens down on it with the locking handle….The locking handle has a pad that you can prolly replace by making one yourself.
You might can make one out of stick-on cork and a piece of slick tape over the cork….It's just trial and error…If it's not adjusted right, the fence will move sideways a smidgen, and won't be true with the blade….

Ok guys….It's lunch time, so I'm gonna consume some vittles….Bob..Let me know what you think or find out….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sure seems long to me, we first got freezing rain in the middle of October 2015 and we're still getting crappy weather in mid May. In theory I should have 5 months of weather where it's not winter like precipitation (not good weather per se, just not horrible weather).


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today.

DrDirt, welcome aboard. Don't be a stranger.

Don, I looked at the long range forecast, and I don't see any rain for awhile … a long while. I'm hoping that they're wrong.

BBob, I don't know anything about Delta saws with Biesmeyer fences either. Good luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Worked on a little urn for my dogs ashes yesterday. Walnut, curly maple and paw print of leopard wood.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's going to be a beautiful resting place for your old dog. I believe his name was Ricky. He must have been a great dog. A man doesn't get many great dogs in a lifetime. I'm not sure I want another dog. I get to attached to them and losing them is so emotional. My wife and I are both of the same mind. We don't want to go thru those emotions again.

Bill. please show us the final product. I'm certain it will be amazing.

I'm thinking Rick is right about trying different things. I'm leaning towards ordering on of the glide pads they use on the fence. Think I'll check with the tool repair shop in Boise. Might give me an excuse to drive over and see my grandson. No way "Stick in the Mud" will complain about that trip.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I forgot to mention that I own a Delta X5, so I know where your coming from. Mine's a 2010…It did take some fiddling with the fence adjustments to get it set to where it would work properly, but she's dead-on accurate…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I went thru the same fiddling with mine. I've got it real accurate now. My issue is that the fence lock is requiring more pressure. If I don't pay attention and make sure to lock it down tight it'll slide away from the blade as I push a board thru . I seem to recall it better a week or three back. I'm going to fiddle with it tomorrow and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I was looking at Tool Parts Direct.com when you posted, and they have Biesmeyer fences and parts in their Delta tool section. The pad to tighten the handle aganist the fence…. looks like they no longer carry it, but they carry the other pads that go on it….Go there and look at their schematic…You might find one that will work….just an FYI..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and bright out this morning. The temp is at 59 shooting towards 71 today, and no wind to speak of. It's a nice day in Northern Michigan. Yay!

Yesterday morning I worked my butt off on my new etsy store. It's ok, but I wrote a nice biography for the page and went to click on something and the story was gone. It's now floating somewhere in cyber space. Grrrr. But, I'm on the airways now. We'll see how it pans out.

I mentioned a while ago that a veteran wood turner came to visit me. He's been bugging me ever since for me to come visit him, so I did yesterday afternoon. WOW, what a shop he has. It's divided into two working shops. One for woodworking and the other a tool and die shop. It's massive in size but, cramped with all the tools he has. He showed me a few things and before I left, he gave me a trunk load of wood including some Mesquite, Mahogany, Walnut and a few others. Now I'm having a problem of where to keep the stuff. But, as my wife said, "its a good problem".

*FF Bill*, That's a nice Urn for your dog. I'm sure he'd like it.

Well guys, I gotta go uptown and help with the shrine group this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly again this morning in the rust belt, 39 when I woke up. Should get to 65 today, hopefully, at least it's sunny for now. Supposed to rain Saturday morning so soccer is likely to be muddy, tomorrow should be warmer but cloudy, I'll take warmer anytime!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Rick. I checked several online parts suppliers and found the same story. I'll check there today.

Yeti, we had a beautiful day yesterday, sunny and 78. Last things changed dramatically. Thunder, lighting and lots of rain. Today mostly cloudy and 57 will be tops. Early summer is like that around here. I once had an inch of snow on July 5th, if you can believe that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood choppers,
I put my boat in the shop yesterday to have some work done on it, and the guy just called and said it's ready, so I'm gonna head out directly to pick it up….

Don…. You keep amassing wood, and you'll have to add on or build a bigger shop…!!!! Your wife's right…free wood is good….Saves on the old hip national….Hope you have fun at the Shrine group today..

BByeti…..I can see no end in sight for your weather….It might warm up…someday….Will you ever hit summer..?

BurlyBob….No problem…Hope you can find that pad for your fence….I don't know why they have to discontinue parts when they still carry other parts for machines and tools….Surely someone out there still carries them…I supposed you tried Delta direct.? That's who should still carry it…Makes no sense to me at all….

I'm outta here for now, guys…Got to get over to the boat dealer…Later, ya'll…...!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and overcast this morning, but it should clear up this afternoon here in San Diego.

Bill, that's not only a nice urn for your dog, but a fine monument, too.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I woke up in the middle of the night from a horrible nightmare. It was about the cabinet I hung yesterday. I'm doing a French cleat set up. I screwed one piece to the wall and had glued and screwed another to the back of the cabinet. About a half an hour later I hung the cabinet on the wall. In my nightmare the glue on the cabinet cleat squeezed out and causing the cabinet cleat to adhere to the wall cleat. I woke of the sight of me beating the cabinet with a rubber hammer, dripping wet with sweat and cussing!! You ever been there?

After this cup of coffee I'm gonna see if the nightmare actually happened.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

66 and cloudy, with sun this afternoon here in San Diego today.

BBob, in answer to your question "You ever been there?" I can honestly say that I've never had a nightmare about your French cleats. Never. Nope, not once.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you crack me up!!! I checked as soon as I got to the shop, all is well no unforeseen glue issues. Thank Goodness.


----------



## dawsonbob

Aw, shucks, Bob, I try to make everyone smile. We all need a chuckle, now and then.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

It was such a nice day that me and a fishing bud decided to hit the lake this morning…Don't know what the temp was at 7:00 a.m., but it was chilly enough to wear a hoodie for a couple of hours….Didn't do too bad considering I haven't been on the lake in over 6 weeks….Sure did better than down in Texas…!! We had 14 fish, and 4 of them were keeper smallmouth…3.50 was our biggest..That's a nice smallie…Good day on the water….
It rained here last night (that was unexpected), and I had about 1/4" in the gauge…Not too shabby….It was very clabbered over all day long, and got those fish to moving and feeding…No wind to speak of, and it warmed up nicely as the day went along….It's now 65, and still very cloudy, with some sun breaks now and then…..It sure doesn't feel like the latter part of May…..The low in the morning will be 53, and it might rain about Tuesday…...

BBob…..Glad to hear your nightmare wasn't a reality, and you found your project in tact….In your nightmare, you used too much glue…..Not good….lol..Hope you're having some luck finding the part for your saw…Like I said, you may have to wind up making a new pad somehow….Shouldn't be too hard …..!!
dawsonBob just had to add flame to the fire….Good one, Bob….!!!!

It's getting on about supper time, and we're having pizza and spaghetti…...So….I better get it while it's hot….Check you all tomorrow…..Gonna watch a movie called "American Sniper"....Anyone seen it..?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We've got a light haze in the air this morning and no wind. I don't see any frost outside either. The temp is 61 with a high of 77 today.

Well first things first, I went to help the boys on Thursday, cut up veggies for our shrine dinner for tonight. I was the youngest guy there at 63 years old, and they worked my butt off. I could hardly move when I got home. Friday, my wife had to go pick up her new glasses at her doc's down state, so it was another road trip. We caught a few estate sales on the way down and picked up a few things, but nothing to write home about, just on here. LOL

Today, we're gonna go to our hillbilly shrine dinner. It's usually fun except for the guys that work it, that's me. But, it's worth the effort cause as you know, the money goes to the kids and that always makes me feel good.

*Dawson Bob*, you are full of it sometimes. That was a good comeback to Burly Bobs dream.

Well guys, I'm gonna head out and do something before I go to the dinner later. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today.

Have to play designated driver today, so I guess I'd better get ready.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations,

It's 65 out now, and headed to 77 with a mostly clear sky at the moment..Eariler it was kinda clabbered over, but that's gone….No wind, and just a beautiful day so far, and will get nicer as the day progresses….I might just head out to the lake today to try and catch a few fish…..I know they are biting….Getting a late start, but the lake is only 8-10 minutes from me, so I might get in a few cast before my nap time…..

Don….Hope you enjoy your evening at the Shriner's dinner tonight…Every year the Shriners put on a childerns circus up town, and I always buy 4-5 tickets so the under privilaged kids can go..Done it for years….Tickets are only $4.00, so it's for a good cause…..I know about having to cook for the guys…I was a junior steward in my lodge…I had to take orders from the senior steward….lol…Not like taking orders in the Army….!!!

dawsonBob….You're either in a car pool, or driving a bunch of drunks…!!!

Ok…Think I'll get the boat ready and head to the lake for a few hours….Need to take advantage of these nice days….Later ya'll…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I
I'll be driving a bunch of drunks. Every year there is the Over The Line tournament (Google it) on Fiesta Island in Mission Bay, which draws crowds from around the world. Today is just a precursor. I'll drop them off sober at 1:00, and pick them up drunk at 6:00 p.m. A good time will be had by all … we hope.


----------



## BurlyBob

The Shriners hold the state high school all star game here. A very long time ago I was directing traffic at the end of the parade. I watched the color guard turn the corner, roll up the flags, and stow them in a car. Next thing you know they pop the trunk, dig in a cooler and start slugging back some beers. It wasn't even that hot. Those guys got a terrible thirst.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful day here today. I worked in the rescue boat all day and then had a little PR event. Not long after we got there we got called for a boat call. Had to leave and go get the boat. Just a stranded boat and the guys pulled him back to the ramp. First real call for the new boat.
Yesterday I had task force training. We had to cut, break and drill thru lots of concrete. We use 14" cutoff saws with water. They make a terrible mess, slinging lots of slurry. Then we have to use jackhammers in the liquid and it spatters everywhere. Fun though.









Cindy and the boys went to see the funeral procession for Herbert Hoarde who died on the USS Oklahoma at Pearl Harbor. His remains were identified recently and were brought back to his hometown and the funeral was in our town. He will be buried alongside his parents. Amazing.









Just talked to my dad. We are gonna go put our canoe on a little local lake tomorrow. Hopefully catch a few fish. No 3.5 lb smallies though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning out today with temps at 61 and a great big blue sky and no wind. The high for today is 72. I think we made it!

Boy we were tired when we got home last night. Did lot's of work getting ready for the dinner last night and putting on the grub. We had pulled pork, baked beans, corn bread, bean soup and all the fixings too. We enjoyed the night but were really glad to come home.










Those bib overalls don't do me justice. They're about 4 sizes too big for me so when I sit, they blossom out bad.

*FF Bill*, you certainly did get spatters everywhere. But, it's fun playing with those toys. Bravo to your wife and kids going to the funeral. I'm sure your kids will remember that for the rest of their lives.

*Burly Bob*, those Shriner's get thirsty working hard for the kids. When I was in the highlanders, we would always make a canteen stop after the parades.

Here's a blast from the past for you guys. Check them legs out. LOL










Well, it's time to quit playing around and get something done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh Don, that's a sight!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

67 and mostly sunny here in San Diego again today.

Bill, you do look like you had fun. I doubt that you'll be able to get the concrete out of your clothes, though.

Don, I have to echo what BBob said: that is, indeed, a sight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice stache Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished up the urn. Penetrol to bring out the color and spray can lacquer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was 64 when I rose early this morning, with a clear sky, and hardly any wind to speak of….I was up at 6:00 a.m., and I did it again…I decided to sneak off to the lake for a few hours fishing and catching… I did both….We drove to the "other lake" around here (Norfork) (Bill knows the lake I'm talking about), and put in and I ran up towards the river….It was up a little due to the latest rains we've had, so that put some water up in the bushes…Caught a couple early on top water, and then the sun got high, so we moved out deeper….Found a couple of more biters…After that, I just kind of ran around the lake taking a look see, and stopped at a couple of spots I've fished before…Caught only one there….So we put the boat on the trailer, and went to have lunch up the road at fish house overlooking the lake..After lunch, put the boat back in, and I went to a different part of the lake I've fished before up towards the dam…Not a single bite the rest of the day, so we came in…..Got in about 5:10…..So that's been my day…..My woodworking is on the lamb pretty much this time of year…..

Bill….You had a dirty job, but someone had to do it….I can tell it was you…!!! Hope you and your dad got to use the canoe, and catch a few fish….That canoeing is hard work, especially the paddling part…!!!!

Don…Lokks like you and the misses are tuckered out after that Shriner's party….It is a lot of work….You know, I've got a couple of pairs of overalls, and I say the same thing about mine….they tend to blossom….!!! That's a nice kilt…..Where's the bagpipes….? 
That's about all I have for now…It's supper time, so I'm outta here…Later, fellows..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, we did catch a few. Surprisingly all largemouth. We usually catch quite a few bluegill too. Biggest was about 14" and a lot of 12" fish.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a good looking urn. What better tribute could an old friend have than that?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a beautiful piece for craftsmanship. It shows by the amount of love you put into it. Well done friend.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny day out there this morning. Not a cloud in the sky and the temp is 66 with a high of 81 today.

I worked on the lathe a little yesterday, but very little. I must have screwed up my back at the Shriner's dinner Saturday night. My back is killing me. I'm bent over and can't hardly move. I look like a question mark. As nice as it is today, I'm probably gonna be in the house trying to relax my back. I hate wasting a nice day like this.

*FF Bill*, That urn turned out very nice. You did a fine job for your friend. Did you get enough help for your concrete job?

Well guys, I'm gonna back on outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 and mostly sunny here in San Diego again today. I don't mind the temperature at all, but I sure wish there was some rain with it.

Don, take care of that back. It's not right to go around looking like a question mark.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

It was 67 at 8:00 a.m., and I just sluffed off the morning doing odd job thingies….It was partly cloudy, then they rolled out of here, and now plenty of sunshine , and the temp is 77, with a high of 80…..Nice day….No wind…Possible rain storm late tonight and tomorrow…Then clear on Wednesday, then all hell will break loose with rain, thunderstorms, and whatever starting Thrusday-something….My son and daughter-in-law are coming in Thrusday night, and we were planning on fishing for a couple of days…That may be gone in the wind…..????

I had to put some air in my utility trailer, in my tractor, and even the boat trailer tires….Now I'm charging the battery in my tractor, as it wouldn't start when I went to cut my weeds….So like I said….odd jobs….

Bill…. Glad to hear you and your dad caught a few fish…No matter what size the fish…as long as they bite, right.? To me, it ain't all about the fishing…Just getting out in nature, enjoying the great outdoors, and spending some time on the water with a family member or friend…Catching some fish is just a bonus..!!!

Don…I feel for ya, bud….I know what you're going through, as I've been there many times….and still am…Don't lift anything heavier than a coffee cup…..Take drugs….I hate back attacks….!!! Don't worry about wasting a day because of your back attack…There are plenty more coming..Just take care of yourself….Take a nap, and relax…..

Well…. I'm done for now….The wife's gonna give me a haircut (benefits of being married to a beautician…it's free), and I'll prolly grab a nap later…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, beautiful day out there, about 84 and sunny. Got the concrete done for today. Another set of hands would have been nice, but me and dad and the neighbor got 'er done. Poured 9 yards. We got more than half of the area done and the rest will take much less concrete.

Thanks on the urn fellas.

We too will have rain for the next week, though not all the time. Kind of hit or miss. Hopefully more miss.

Rest your weary back John Henry(AKA Don)


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you guys ever want to kick your selves real hard? Brother did I screw up or what!!! Not as bad as I could have screwed up had I glued everything together and tightened down the clamps. I cut stiles and rails for some cabinet doors. I went to fiddling with them and pulled one of the doors from my other cabinets. Never guess what I forgot to do??? I forgot an inch of wood for 12 rails. Yup, so now I've got a little firewood and no place to burn it! That pretty much ended my day. Like I said sure am glad I figured it out before I had them all glued up. Thankfully tomorrows and other day.

Don, like everyone else I feel your pain. No, wait a minute. I've been there more than once and hope to never have that again. Take it easy and fire up that heat pad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've done that Bob, but not for that many doors. I have written on the paper that's in my rail and stile set to add 7/8 to each stile to account for the joints or I would forget.


----------



## BurlyBob

I have something very similar that my cabinet maker friend gave me. My doors are designed to have a 1/2" over lap. I was making my cuts based on the inside measure of the door opening. A bad mistake nonetheless. Thankfully they are garage cabinets, made out of cheap lumber. I'd be really screwed if they were kitchen cabinets for "Stick in the Mud". All this work I'm doing in the garage is intended to improve my skill set for the kitchen cabinets I intend to build for "Stick in the Mud". Good thing I screwed up now, instead of next month!!


----------



## BurlyBob

hey I got another question for you guys. You all remember those candle things I did with birch. well my wife gave one to a cousin of hers and now that lady wants me to buy a some apple burls from hers and maybe some tools. Any of you done anything with apple burls? Is it worth my effort?


----------



## dawsonbob

Sorry, Bob, I only know about apple pie.


----------



## BurlyBob

As do I DBob. You ever seen my massive gelatinous buttocks. They are very well apple fed but brother are they cute!


----------



## Rick Dennington

And I only know about apple cider, as well as apple pie…..And sorry BBob, but those gelatinous buttocks would be an ugly sight…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning outside with the birds chirping and such. No clouds to speak of and a mild wind to boot. The temp is 72 already this morning with a high expected to be 88. We went from Winter skipped over Spring and right into Summer. But, no complaints!!

The back is better today. I had a hard time walking yesterday. I never even turned on any equipment yesterday in the shop. I just laid around and took pain pills. As long as I could sit, I was fine. But as soon as I stood, my back would just light me up. So, I gave up trying. Thanks for all the advise boys.

*Burly Bob*, It all depends on what you do with that Apple Burl. Burls make beautiful bowls and are in high demand for wood turners and expensive too. I don't know what else you could do with a burl. Search LJ and see what others have done with burls.

*FF Bill*, Glad you got your flat work done. That is a pain in the A$$. There's lots of pulling and pushing when you do that kind of work. But, I'm sure you guys did a good job.

Well Boys, I think I'm gonna go for now. Even tho my back is better, it's not completely healed up yet. I'll do a lot of sitting today in between working. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. It's mostly cloudy out and it rained a bit overnight. More rain off and on today.
It's time to build quilt racks.


----------



## BurlyBob

So far it's a a beautiful looking morning, but chilly, 38 out there. A little more coffee and I'll tackle those cabinet doors. I've got to move stuff around and give myself some room to work.

Good to hear your back is on the mend, Don. I've always said back pain is positively breathtaking!! But not in a good way.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone,

It's currently 72, and mostly cloudy with light sprinkles at this time…More rain is on the way, and the high will be 80….It's supposed to kick off with showers today, then really come in here about late Wednesday night, or Thrusday, and rain most of the week….But now the weather channel is saying every day through next week….It just started raining harder as I'm typing this, so it's starting…..

Don….Sure hope the old back is a little better today….Boy I feel for you….I hate them back attacks….Rest that back, and take drugs….

Bill….Our weather is pretty well in line with each other….Glad to hear you got your other project knocked out…How many quilt racks do you have to build..? Those are fun to make…..

BurlyBob….Hope you figure out how to use them apple burls…I like building cabinets, and doors, but they can be aggrivating sometimes, and downright a pain in the A$$......I always like a challenge when it comes to something like that…..
Ok guys, it's time for more coffee, and get to playing my games….Later, ya'll…......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and mostly sunny here in San Diego again today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Making 2 racks Rick. Got most pieces cut this morn. Gotta cut legs now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang I finally got a few photos formatted to post here from my trip to Germany. Hope you enjoy them!










A heart felt toast to my buddies at Lumberjocks!!










My new friend Jean Michel Pivot. The director of public works in Fourches, France. This gentleman showed me how to build the gate which was my first project I posted here at LumberJocks. Honestly he didn't remember me or the first visit. When I told him I had posted the project on the internet he was quite surprised and that I had mentioned him. He was quite enjoyed that he was now an internet star.









Here I am posing with some dear friends. Beer bottles. Easter is a big holiday in Germany. They decorate the community wells with hand painted eggs and a variety of things. This community decorated their well with a beer motif. Did I ever tell you that Germans make the best beer in the world. They truly do and I enjoyed it enthusiastically as I could when I wasn't required to drive.










Take note of the correct attire for a Lumberjock!










I spent a half hour talking with this gentleman in his shop. I enjoyed his attitude about woodworking and tools so much I made my wife buy something from him. These last three photos are in the town of Obergammergau. This town has a wood carving tradition that goes back to the 12th century. This carver told me to visit the town church, stating that is considered the most beautiful in Bavaria. He was true to his word. All the decorations and Icons have been carved and painted by local craftsmen. It was breathtaking!









As I promised.. No photos of me in Lederhosen. This was the closest I ever got to lederhosen.

My best,
BurlyBob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning with patchy clouds and calm winds. The temp is 70 this morning with a high of 80 today. The weatherman has been forecasting rain on and off for the next few days starting yesterday but, nothing so far.

*Burly Bob*, I like the photo's. I get a better picture of you now. I especially like the one with you and the inflatable beer bottles. Usually guys get their picture taken with girls in skimpy shorts or bathing suits, you chose beer bottles! Much better taste. LOL

I've been working on my computer lately trying to get my etsy store up and running. I'd rather be outside enjoying this wonderful weather though. No bites yet on the store thing. I have a guy that wants me to make a duck call. I don't know about that. I looked it up on google and it's not so hard, I'd just need a few additional tools.

Ok guys, it's time to get moving. So stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 and mostly sunny here in San Diego again today. Actually, the streets were damp when I first got up. I guess Mother Nature couldn't make the effort to make 'em actually wet, so we got damp.

Bob, I like your pictures, especially the first one where you're holding up the mug. You look like you were having a good time


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah it was a good trip, good friends, family and beer. We're not sure if or when we'll go back.

Don, how's the back doing today? You got to heal up for that ball room dancing class the wife is going to sign you up for… Won't that be a hoot?


----------



## Cricket

> Okay gang I finally got a few photos formatted to post here from my trip to Germany. Hope you enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A heart felt toast to my buddies at Lumberjocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend Jean Michel Pivot. The director of public works in Fourches, France. This gentleman showed me how to build the gate which was my first project I posted here at LumberJocks. Honestly he didn t remember me or the first visit. When I told him I had posted the project on the internet he was quite surprised and that I had mentioned him. He was quite enjoyed that he was now an internet star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am posing with some dear friends. Beer bottles. Easter is a big holiday in Germany. They decorate the community wells with hand painted eggs and a variety of things. This community decorated their well with a beer motif. Did I ever tell you that Germans make the best beer in the world. They truly do and I enjoyed it enthusiastically as I could when I wasn t required to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take note of the correct attire for a Lumberjock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a half hour talking with this gentleman in his shop. I enjoyed his attitude about woodworking and tools so much I made my wife buy something from him. These last three photos are in the town of Obergammergau. This town has a wood carving tradition that goes back to the 12th century. This carver told me to visit the town church, stating that is considered the most beautiful in Bavaria. He was true to his word. All the decorations and Icons have been carved and painted by local craftsmen. It was breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I promised.. No photos of me in Lederhosen. This was the closest I ever got to lederhosen.
> 
> My best,
> BurlyBob
> 
> - BurlyBob


Oh my gosh! I absolutely LOVE seeing these pictures!


----------



## Cricket

I am starting to wonder if we will ever see the sunshine again…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chippers,

Brother are we getting the rain…!!! Our weather looks like Cricket's forecast….Rain, rain, rain…..It was 69 when I went for coffee eariler this morning….Been sitting here at the 'puter catching up on some stuff, and just watching it rain it's butt off….We've had some major rain, thunderstorms, and lightening around for the past 3 days, and it ain't through yet…..Right now I"ve got about nearly 2" in the rain gauge, and it's rising…It's 71 now, and forecast to be 80, but I don't think it'll make it…

Just waiting on my air conditioner/heating guy to show up to service my shop unit…I have it done twice a year…spring and fall….But…he may not come, as it's raining so hard….Just have to wait and see…9 to 11 was his arrival, but he ain't here…..yet..!!

Don…..Sure hope the old back is better today….It takes us longer to heal up than it used to when we were younger and felt better….Keep resting, and take them drugs for discomfort….

BurlyBob…..Good pictures….You sure looked like you were enjoying yourself in the "Motherland"...Glad you posted them…Now we all know what BurlyBob looks like…I think all of us except dawsonBob has posted a selfie…I wonder what he looks like…? Expiring minds needs to know…lol..!!

Cricket…..You're getting drowned like I am….I too haven't seen the sun in some time….But up here in the mountains, when it finally quits, it'll turn hot and humid, prolly…..!!

Well gang, I'm outta here…I 'm going out to the shop and drain the water out of my compressor tank…I noticed some moisture coming out when I was blowing off some sawdust in the shop, so it's time…..A question for you guys: I have an Ingersol-Rand compressor, and I've noticed it's really sluggish when starting up…Really slow to start, but finally takes off in the right mode or speed…Do ya'll think the start capacitor is going bad..?

UPDATE:...My service guy just called and cancelled the call to come out, due to the heavy downpour….Crap..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today same as yesterday. Off and on storms. Wet but not a rain out.

Nice pics Bob. I would enjoy a trip to Deutschland. Ich habe ein bissen Deutsche gespracht. I totally don't know if that was right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the quilt racks together. Gotta go spray some stain now.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi all, 
Here it is midday in the cactus patch, The temp is hovering right at 80° with clear blur skies and no rain in sight.
Humidity is up to 22%, so it feels like it's 80°.

Been puttering in the shop, got a couple of keepsake boxes done and three cutting boards (endgrain) with mixed results. a lot of router burn in the drip trough, and a real pain to sand out, but they look fair.
I tried one of the basket weave boards, it turned out OK for the first prototype, but a learning curve for sure.

The tomato patch is producing strong, but as all tomato plants, they will have done their dash in a couple of weeks, but right now all my neighbors love me with the for delivery.

I will be sending Cricket a box of Arizona sunshine this week, just so that she will remember what sunshine looks like.

Stay heakthy and safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We have a hazy overcast this morning and it feels like rain. The temp is a little cooler this morning at 64 and is heading towards 84. Rain is in the forecast today and they are predicting it around 2pm. So, that means we'll get it sometime between now and midnight. LOL

*Rick*, about your compressor, I'm not much of a mechanic but, you may want to check the spark plug in that thing, it could be all carboned up. LOL

*FF Bill*, I like your quilt racks. Nice job too. I didn't change the screen fast enough before my wife seen those, thanks! Just kidding. She liked them too.

*Burly Bob*, the back is a little better but, at times it wants to twist me outta shape. I musta really wrenched it, cause it still reminds me that it's there. And my wife liked your comment on the dancing class. We both chuckled about it.

*Cricket*, you poor thing. Didn't you get the memo? The sun is on strike in you neck of the woods. Your probably not gonna get any sun till next year.

*Mike*, Your picking mater's already and we haven't even started planting yet. Yikes!

We haven't heard a thing from *WW Bob* lately. He must be on vacation with that RV of his. Oh Bobby, where are you??

Well, it's that time again to get outta Dodge before the sheriff catch's me. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's not going to get above 67 today and won't warm up much till the middle of next week.

Bill, those are some nice quilt racks. Did you turn those spindles yourself? As for a trip to Germany. My advice is learn the language. It makes traveling there so much easier.

Don, good to hear your on the mend.

Well, a medium level day ahead, staining cabinet doors and puttering.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Guess what, it's raining.
Thanks guys on the quilt racks. I've made about 20 of them by now for the same lady. She gives them as wedding presents. They are pretty easy to make. I buy stair spindles for the legs, but they're big ones. Usually at least 1 5/8" thick as opposed to skinny ones. I have used oak ones and hemlock ones.

I took German in high school and nearly a minor in German in college. Still can't speak it well.

Yeah, no gardening here yet. Garden is a jungle. No time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70 and sunny here in San Diego today. Yup. It jumped up 3 degrees. Must be summer.

Bill, nowadays I'm almost afraid to say "nice rack" (but they are nice racks).

I was married to a German girl, but I never did learn to speak it well. Oh well, I'm probably not going to Germany anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Summer is nearly in full force in the rust belt, got close to 80 yesterday and should this afternoon as well. We haven't had rain in almost a week and could use a little sprinkle but the yard's no worse for the wear and it's been nice going outside and getting fresh air on a much more frequent basis. Something's been digging little holes all over the lawn almost the size of a golf ball and roughly the same depth too. After putting out a few traps, all I've caught so far is a few chipmunks which I wouldn't suspect as the culprits but they dinged my strawberry crop pretty good last year so I'm glad to see'em gone. With all the acorns last fall I suspected squirrels but either they've wised up or it's something else causing the damage? The little son of a guns seem to make 20 or so holes a night so the sooner they're gone, the better!


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi All,
Another day in the 80's, creeping up a bit every day … About 87° right now, could reach 90° later today, typical spring day here in the cactus patch. Skies are blue with a few puffy clouds here and there.

Been in the shop all morning doing some string inlay, (feels like my eyes are about to fall out) on a box lid for one of the step daughters Who lives in Texas. This will be a one of a kind Keepsake box, and of course it is a 'design as you build' concept.

*Don:* Yep we could have a frost day in February, so I wait till March to plant, and the by second week of May we have tomato's and by the third week they are running out our ears. ... Then it will get hot the end of June and the plants will go dormant, but I found if I keep watering them they will come back as the weather cools and I will have a fall crop … Big time 'Mater farmer, ... I have three plants in a raised a bed with auto irrigation.

Well back to the shop after a well deserved break and a snack … (BLT)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite nice this morning. We had some bad storms come through last night about 6PM. We're supposed to get these scattered TS for the rest of the weekend. The temp this morning is 68 with a high expected to be 85. It's clear and calm, "right now".

*BB Yeti*, That's no squirrel or a chipmunk making holes in your yard. That's a skunk looking for grubs. They usually come out at night digging for dinner.

*Mike*, I guess you have the sunshine to get the mater job done where ur at. LOL

Well fellows, I'm heading to a estate sale with my wife. We're going to look for "cookie jars". I think she wants to open a museum. Just Kidding, I can't complain, she let's me get nail aprons. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. More rain. Had some amazing lightning last night. On my way to a house struck by lightning last night I saw the biggest bolt of lightning I've ever seen. After it there were a bunch of spots of fire floating in the sky. I've never seen that.

In my area, recently we have a huge influx of armadillos. They do the same thing as the skunks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 and cloudy here in San Diego today. No rain in sight around here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

I'm late reporting, as I have company this whole weekend….It was 68 when I rose at 6:30 to go fishing (me and my son), but rain was predicted to start anytime….and rain all day…So we waited it out, and nothing happened..So we missed out on a good half day's fishing….At 12:00 it was predicted to be 100% rain…Didn't happen….Now it's 2:24 and now it rains….No fishing….So they are gone to town, and I'm going down for a nap….Try again in the morning as the rain chance is only 20%.....


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi all,
89° with 19% humidity, creeping up to the 90° mark as predicted. Some clouds here and there.
Got the pool cleaned this AM and the water temp is above 75, so I may just jump in later today …

Still working on the string inlay keep sake box, hand carving the inlay, or should I say free hand carving the inlay?
as soon as the lid is carved and inlayed I will build the box … kind of like finishing the roof and building the walls to match … Never said I was normal.

You guys make me miss fishing at the lake, I sold my boat when we moved out here … there are a few lakes here and there, and some of them have huge Crappie in the 4 lb. range … I'd never heard of Crappie that size even by the best of liars. But there they are hanging on the wall.

Well off to the shop for the rest of the day …


----------



## BurlyBob

Well finally we're going to get some decent weather. It's suppose to warm up to the 80's. There's a community flea market tomorrow at this little town not far from here. A year or two ago I picked up a Stanley #8 type 17 for $35. I'm hoping I can find something good. Next week I'm making a deal of a sandblasting cabinet. I hoping I can get it for around $300. It's got some gizmo on it that's suppose to be the must have thing. News to follow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Vell Ve (notice my Norwegian accent) been out in the 5th wheel. Gone nearly a week to a shooting match in Spokane. Got 2nd in 22 RF. Beat by a woman from Canada, but she beats everybody for years. It ain't the first time ;-) So I don't feel bad. Got into a tract of sloppy shooting and my 25 and Center Fire was bad ;-( But still had fun. Got home in time for the annual meeting at the gun club. Getting the 5er ready for another few days at the Tree Farm.

Didn't have time to read all the posts. Won't catch up on project posts until next month if I ever do ;-(

Nice pictures from Germany BBob. I like the pics with your wooden friends ;-)

Hope Cricket didn't drown! News reports here show lots of flooding.

Supposed to be a nice week at the Tree Farm. WE got all the wind falls cut and the road open!

Keep makin' sawdust and chips you sawdusters and chippers ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70 and cloudy here in San Diego today. At least that's the prediction. I don't think it'll get above 69.8 myself, but y' just never know.

I just ordered some stuff from Amazon this morning. Nothing unusual about that, except that it'll be delivered this afternoon. Same day delivery, something I almost take for granted nowadays, yet I remember a time when folks would order from the Sears, Montgomery Wards or some other outfit's catalog, and expect a four to six week wait for whatever it was that they had ordered. How times change. Does anyone else remember getting those huge catalogs in the mail?

WWBob, glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Grumpymike

Another clear sunny day here in the cactus patch, leaning toward the 100° mark, I think summer is on the way.

10 baseball size tomato's and 24 cherry tomato's today… same harvest every other day for two weeks now.

*DBOB*, We used to call the Sears catalog "The Wish Book", and the older issue went out to the 'Privvy' ... (I was about 12 when we got inside plumbing) ... If Sears or Wards didn't sell it we didn't have one, unless that is if the Watkins guy came to visit. ... We lived a bit more than a mile off the county road, so not to many door to door guys came our way. Yessir, How times change.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I got back from that Flea market. I saw a bunch of tools and brother were the prices out of sight. Most of it was serious rust. One guy had a Stanley #6, decent shape $150. Another guy trying to sell a 5 1/2 for $125 with a hole drilled in the sole. Needless to say I came home empty handed. Maybe next time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and sprinkely in WW today.

DBob, I'm glad you are glad, but I'll be off again for a few days. Yup, I remember. Couldn't wait for the Sears Christmas catalog when we were kids. ;-) Almost as bad as waiting for Christmas morning! When that song about its Christmas time in the city came on the radio, I wondered why it didn't come in the country too? Why did we have to wait if they didn't?

When my grandparents got indoor plumbing, my grandpa said,"Crap in the house? I'm not going to crap in the house!" He didn't until he was about 80 when the dairy association said no out houses on dairy farms.

BBob, They must be hoping for a fool to buy those planes. One day my dad was at a farm auction. A woman paid $20 for a little leather strap off a harness. She said she didn't know what it was, but it was old, so it must be worth it ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with patchy clouds overhead. The temp is 74 with a high expected be 84 an NO RAIN! Yah! Although we've not had much rain this weekend, they have forecast it for everyday so far. This is the first day with no rain in the forecast.

I couldn't get on for the last couple of days for some reason. I don't know if it was my computer, the internet or LJ. Nevertheless, I'm here today spreading sunshine your way, but other may call it BS. LOL. My wife and I went on a garage sale excursion on Friday and picked up a few things, nothing to boast about though. The drive was prolly more fun than the other. I've been pitteling around the house doing fix-it's. Mostly doing some repairs I've neglected. Other that, we've been just enjoying the holiday weekend. Of course, when you're retired, everyday is a holiday.

*WW Bob*, glad ur back and on your way again. Be careful on you next trip and shoot straight.

*Rick*, tough break on the rain out on your fishing date with your son.

*Burly Bob*, what do you plan on doing with a sand blaster? I used to work with one years ago and hated it. It used to be part of an off line production thing. I'd stand there for hours with my hands in a pair of gloves through a wall sandblasting a piece of aluminum. Did I mention hours?

*Dawson Bob*, are you ordering something so you can get back on the wood pile again? I hope so. And, I don't remember getting those catalogs in the mail and using them in the privy either. But, my dad told me stories about that kind of stuff. LOL

Well, I gotta get outside and do some stuff around the house that needs my attention. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys. We had a hail of a storm last night. Not big hail, just a bunch of marble sized stuff and it was blowing sideways. We have a 16' roof over our deck and it was still hitting the storm door. Golfing today with my father in law and his best friend. Guess I'll be in a cart by myself. Then loading up inlaws old patio furniture to bring home. Still in perfect condition, he just wants new stuff.

Have a good one y'all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog, it's going to finally warm up. Should hit the low 70's. It's about time!

Don about the sandblasting cabinet. I'm going to used it for cleaning up and restoring my hand planes. I just got a line on a bunch in the next county. I'll be checking up on them in a week or so. My wife has a cousin back home with several and I guess some apple burls she's wants me to buy. I'm skeptical but it's worth a look see. I'm also skeptical about this sand blasting cabinet and the seller. He's a little shady to my way of thinking.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70 degrees and gloomy here in San Diego today. Should get sun in the afternoon.

Funny how thinking about those old catalogs can bring back memories. There are so many everyday things that can start new memories.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi All,
Another beautiful day of clear blue skies and temps in the low 90's … I really love this time of the year. A bit of yard puttering in the morning, then come in for lunch, and off to the shop … Life is good in the cactus patch.

Thinking of hooking up the camper and heading to Utah for the last of June / First of July … There are five National Parks there that I haven't seen yet … Wife even said she'd like to go along …

I always did like looking at the pictures in the wish book and wonder how folks could afford such things. ...


----------



## dawsonbob

I remember looking through the Sears catalog and being amazed at the incredible number of things available, wondering "what are those things, and why on earth would anyone buy them?" They - whatever they might have been - were certainly useful; they must have been, because they were in the Sears catalog, right? I think we all trusted Sears back then, at least I did. Ahh, times gone by.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It's Monday now, and 77 out, with a high of 83….Mostly cloudy skies with a huge chance of rain, and a huge chance for the rest of the week…..Anywhere from 50%-80% and maybe even a 100%....The holiday is just about over for most folks, and then they head home….My son and daughter-in-law just left to head back to Murfreesboro, Tn. after a 4 day visit….We have a lot of fun with them…Saturday me and my son went to the lake fishing, and the crowd was beginning to gather…Lots of run about boats, Seadoos, bass boats….you name it, they were there…We only caught 4 fish, and the crowd grew worse…Sop we were home by lunch time….Lunch, naps, dinner, movie, and games….Should of went Friday, but heavy rain predicted…didn't happen….Arrrr…We went on Bull Shoals….it was nuts out there…Then yesterday we went to Norfork Lake…The crowd was gathering…same stuff….I got away from the crowd, no boats, and we caught 13 smallmouth and largemouths….By noon it was overrun by boats and people….we came home….Same thing as before….lunch, shower, naps, etc….We rented two movies from RedBox…."The Revenant"...great movie…Last night was "The 5th Wave"....it sucked….A little breakfast before they left….Now me and the wife are back to normal….After 4-5 days of guest, they begin to stink….We are just a couple of cremudgeons….!!! We like our piece and quiet…

Hope you guys are enjoying the holidays, and enjoying family and friends (?).....Later, ya'll…...!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy back, Rick. It's a nice day here. A bit warmer than I'd like, but it's nice out on the covered deck right now. Having a soda before we leave for a barbecue. I forgot to take the trash out last week, so this morning I got 2 weeks of trash out to the street. It's a pain when you have a 200 yard gravel drive.

I'd like to fish Norfork again. It's been a long, long time.

Happy Memorial Day all. May we enjoy the day, but not forget the reason for it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nice yesterday (quick thunderstorm late) and nice today too. Spent most of this morning replacing the left front control arm on my wife's Pontiac G6. Did the right front one a couple years ago and it wasn't too bad, but these things certainly aren't designed to be worked on easily. Like much of what's made today it's just another disposable car, gotta love the lube for life (or 1 month past the warranty) of all the moving chassis parts. The left front was a piss poor design, just like the right front only the motor mount and bracket both had to be removed to get the retaining bolt out of the control arm bushing. I'm never buying another Government Motors vehicle again. Had to do the same things to a friend's 95' Maxima with over three times the miles and over twice as old I just can't wrap my head around why GM has given up trying to compete?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Happy Memorial Day, everybody. Remember what it's all about.

70 and cloudy here in San Diego today, with a chance of more clouds later. Just love it when there's so much variety like that. I guess it's our customary May grey, June gloom (no sun in the sky til the 4th of July).

Yetiman, I used to like to work on cars when I was younger, but Can't stand to work on the new ones. I understand what you're talking about.


----------



## BurlyBob

My hats off to you Yeti. I put auto repair right up there with plumbing as the things I hate to do more than any other.
Rick I understand what you mean about crowded fishing. It's one of the reasons I prefer to go in the middle of the week and leave the weekends for amateurs. Next weekend is a free weekend state wide. No requirement for a fishing license. My son's coming over and I'm expecting it to be close to what your talking about.

So today I was trying to make another bird house from piece of birch. I was fussing around about using the table saw to cut the center chunk. I was worrying about the piece rolling as I pushed it thru the saw blade causing all sorts of horror. Than the light bulb came on!! I ran the blade all the way out of the table, marked the top on the back of the piece and grabbed a scrap piece of plywood. This was so easy! I stood the board on edge copied the mark, and drilled to screws thru the scrap and into the birch trunk above the high water mark. Slid it up the saw fence where I wanted it and ran it thru. Slick as skimming snot off Louisiana swamp water!!! Here I had been trying to come up with all sorts of ideas about cross cut fence sleds, clamping thingy's and a plain old piece of scrap plywood was the answer. Who'd a thunk!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cloudless blue sky out there with calm winds. The temp is 64 and reaching 78 today.

We had a beautiful Memorial Day weekend with beautiful weather and temps. I've been working on a list of honey do's around the house. Hard to believe how old I'm getting or out of shape anyway. I was rewiring a yard light and had to lean out of a window in my barn to do it. I must have strained some muscles in my stomach cause they hurt like hell. Been taking it easy since. But, before that, I was motoring around the place pretty good.

*FF Bill*, my last house had a 600 foot drive too and it was a long walk to the end as well. I loved it cause no body even knew we were back there. I hated it cause it was a lot of snow to clear out in the winter. But if I had my druthers, I'd rather have the long drive way again.

*BB Yeti*, I feel for you. I used to be a motorcycle mechanic back when I was in high school. Things were easier work on back then. Now they have made things difficult to work on and it costs to much to get it done.

*Burly Bob*, you are a wise man. Smart thinking.

Well guys, it's time to pay some end of month bills then go out and play. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful day. Almost 80 and bluebird weather.

One last coat of varnish on my cabinet doors to go and finishing off that bird house for "Stick in the Mud". Might even get to the yard work.

Everybody have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 and overcast here in San Diego today. Should warm up into the 80s by this week end, then start dropping down into the 60s again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another nice day in the rust belt, high of 80 with little to no rain in the forecast until Thursday night.


----------



## BurlyBob

Turned off the gas fireplace this morning. I'm pretty sure we won't see anything below 70 till fall. No rain on the horizon.


----------



## Grumpymike

Boy oh boy, it's warming up in the cactus patch, pushing 90° here at 10AM. The forecast is for 115° down in phoenix today, (Egad! that's about 4 weeks early). 
No rain, and clear skies again today … Geezz I love it.
Got the yard work done this morning, we start early so it's cool, and we have about one more day of work and it's done for the year. ... Now, why do I wait until the hottest days before I start this stuff?? .. I guess I'm just waiting for the weather to get better … Can't do it when it's 70° outside …

I will be puttering in the shop the rest of the day … Oh, darn the luck …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 here in San Diego today. Cloudy right now, but it looks like the sun is trying to peek through.

Seems like summer's here for most folks.

Mike, sorry that you have to putter in the shop today. Could a man have worse luck than that? I shudder to think


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and the sky's are blue. The grass is damp from the light showers we had last night but will quickly dry off with the temps in store for us today. The current temp is 70 with a high of 80 today.

*Mike*, must be terrible to have to submit to the tortures of hiding in your shop. I have the same bad luck too!

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad summer made it to the northwest finally. You'll be happy now. Did you ever get your "new" cabinets done yet? Love to see a pic of them.

I'd love to stay and chat but, I've got to get busy with MY yard work so I can go in my shop and hide today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Kind of funny weather. It's cloudy today and only headed to the low 70's.

I was suppose to go fishing with my son on Saturday. He bailed out due to moving into a new house. I'm taking another fellow. Should be interesting. A real funny guy from Mexico.

Don, the cabinets are hanging up on the wall, a French cleat setup. Should be able to get the doors back today. I've got my cabinet shop buddy drilling the hoes for euro hinges. Will order the plexi glass this morning. With any luck they will be all finished by evening tomorrow.

See you all later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you wood meizers,

Well…I'm finally getting to post after being laid up with the crud for a couple of days…Right after the holiday, I came down with a stomach virus ( I guess that's what it was), and have been vomiting, got the drizzling ********************s, couldn't eat or drink anything (ya'll know how I like my coffee), and just overall felt like a pile of dung….It was like a "48 hour" bug…I guess….I'm not quite up to par yet, but on the mend…..!!!

It is 71 now, and rain showers…Times of sun peeking out, but not much…Mostly clabbered, and the high will be 75, and more rain expected, and for the next several days….I've got a project I have to get started on, but not until I getting to feeling better, and get my strength back…..No fishing for a few days, either…Dang…I hate that..
Sounds like you guys are keeping busy with projects, gardening, and general puttering around in the shop…I like to putter..!!
That's all I have for now…I'm just gonna take it easy for a couple of more days, and see what happens….Later, ya'll….!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick sounds like you caught a real good case of, Intestinal Jihad!!! Glad you survived.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Yep…I think I'm gonna make it afterall….Was finally able to drink some coffee, and it tasted mighty fine….Gonna try to eat a bite of lunch…Hope it stays down….!!! I like that….Intestinal Jihad….Is that a Muslim crud..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and seriously sunny here in San Diego today. It'll keep getting hotter every day through Saturday, then it will start cooling off again.

Rick, it sounds like you got caught up on your Happy Hours (as per your sig). Glad to hear that you're feeling somewhat better now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, dawsonBob….

Yes sir…my siggy is paying off…...Nothing like good happy hours for relief…..!!! In fact, it's my happy hour ….again..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Getting to the end of my 48 hour shift. I'm ready to hook up the camper tomorrow and head to Branson for some fun. May wet a line for some trout if the weather holds out. I think it's supposed to be decent. Didn't get to fish for trout at all last year due to rain every time we went there. I can fish in the rain, but not when there's flood gates open on the damn dam. Turns out my sister and her family will be there the same time by coincidence.

Rest up Rick and get out there. My dad is fishing in Canada right now. No report as yet.


----------



## Grumpymike

AAHHH!, Yard work done for the year … Life is good.
Warming up out there in the cactus patch, reaching for 107° today but with the relative humidity at less than 10% it will feel like a cool 100° … Clear skies gentle breezes make this a warm but tolerable day … and looking out of the air conditioned shop makes it right enjoyable.

Intestinal Jihad? Oh my!

Keep healthy and be safe


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I don't know about it being that, but I do know it's Holy Crap!

Grumpy, yard work done for the year? What'd you go and do pull the only green grown thing in the yard, a weed.
In your neck of the woods. Excuse me, I misspoke, your neck of the gravel, if it's green and it's growing it's a success!

As or me and the shop, I'm waiting on my doors and puttering around. Got to come up with an idea for my next project. Maybe tomorrow the light will come on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chuckers,

Rain…rain…rain…!!! It is raining it's butt off as i type this…I've already got about 1/2" in the rain gauge, and it isn't letting up yet….More rain expected today and tomorrow….We do get a lot up here in the mountains…about 62-65 inches a year…..It sure makes it green and purdy…..
I'm back up to snuff on the health issue…..Now I'm just waiting on my firewood guy to get here with about 2 ricks of wood…..Stand by…he just drove up…now about 40 minutes later, and the guys got the wood unloaded and stacked…about 2 ricks, and I had about a rick from last year, so that should see me through the winter….Good seasoned oak firewood, cut to my specifications…...Ok..now for the weather report….

It is 68, and light to medium rain, and very cloudy and heavy overcast….Rain and thunderstorms possible today and tomorrow.The high will be 74 (?), and now my weeds need cuttin'...but like I've heard all my life….to wet to mow, and too wet to plow…!!!
That's it for me , guys….I've got to get ready, and head to town for a couple of chores….If I don't drown first..!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

82 and sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful sunny day here in the low 80's. Head to the Snake tomorrow to kill some worms and lose some lures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening fellers. Made it to Branson this afternoon, not too far from Rick. It rained on and off all the way here and all afternoon. Expecting more rain tomorrow. Not much else to report. Just hanging in the camper, kids sleeping, dogs sleeping. Gonna get up and get a beer. CYa later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. Sitting here with a cup waiting for my fishing buddy. It's gonna be a hot one today, into the 90's for the first time. I got the cooler filled with ice bottles and I even got the worms in a mini cooler with an ice pack.
Ya'll have a great day. Rick and Bill hope it clears up for you.

My Best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, raining even more now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning campers and fishermen,

Yep…Like Bill said, it's still raining…Got up this a.m., and headed to the kitchen for my morning java…Looked out, and saw the rain was here again…Might of rained all night…I don't know, but it's still coming down lightly, as I type this report…It was seriously clabbered over, and still is….It is 70, light rain, and the high will be 74, but again, that is questionable…..Not a lot going on, but I need to get started on a cutting board….Then re-work my front depth finder/ locater on the front of the boat….it's still acting up some…..

BurlyBob….Hope you catch some fish today…Sounds like you've prepared for the day's outing…Good luck….Let us know how you did…....It don't look like it's gonna clear up anytime soon…It's getting my new firewood wet..And Bill is only about 80 miles from me…depending on where he's camping at what campground..!!

Bill….Very nice 5th wheel…She's sitting good and level on the pad…Sure hope you're having some fun, even though it's raining….Looks like a good place just to lounge around in…even the dogs are being lazy…!!!

Haven't heard much out of Don lately….He must be doing a lot of turning, and putting out those beer taps….

Well…Now the rain is really coming down hard….I've got about 1/1/2" now in the gauge, and no sign of letting up…..It sure is ruining my fishing trips, and the lakes are rising even more….I talked to the AG&FC at the ramp one day, and he told me that for every inch of rain we get, the lake rises one foot…That's amazing..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and super sunny here in San Diego today, with no rain in sight.

Bill and Rick, I'd be tickled plumb to death to take some of that rain burden off your shoulders. Just to help you out, you understand.

BBob, Good luck with the fishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob.
Don may be turning duck calls.
Rain is abating. May go out on a pontoon with my sister. Tubing?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…. The rain finally abated (the word Bill used to say the rain has stopped…lol). It finally quit around lunch time, and I now have about 2+" in the gauge….Now the sun is out, and gonna turn warm…...It's my nap time..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Crap O' Dear, did it get hot or what. I'm sunburnt, wore out and dehydrated. I'm sitting here with a jug of ice water getting ready to smear some gooey stuff my daughter says I need. The tops of my feet are fried.

We caught a bunch of small smallies. My buddy got a nice 6 pound cat. The whole purpose was to show him a good time on the water, Mission Accomplished. Now I'm going to get the photo of my buddy and his cat enlarged so I can make him a nice frame. That'll be a fun project.

It would be nice to get a little rain here, maybe next week. Time for this Fat Boy to recuperate. Ya'll be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

After the rain had abated, we went out with my sister and her extended family and did some tuning on table rock lake. It seems they've been doing good catching smallies on the lake. One was 17 1/2". I'm gonna go look for trout in the morning. 
I'm glad you got some Bob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy with a few sprinkles hither and yon. It rained pretty good last night. The weather has been pretty nice lately, so I can't complain. It's 63 currently with a high of 70 expected today with a little more scattered rain.

Sorry I haven't been at the coffee table lately. I've been reading you guys post everyday but, I've been a little busy. And it seems it just don't slow down either. To begin with, I've been doing a lot of turning but, mostly it's been doctor travels. And this week won't be any different. We've got an appointment Monday, Wednesday and Friday this week. We're going to one of the grandkids soccer games today. We put in our garden yesterday and the rain we got last night really helped kick start the darn thing. I hope it works this year. Mostly, I've been getting some things done around the house that just won't go away no matter how hard I wish it. LOL

*FF Bill*, your right! As Bill suggested, I've been trying to turn a duck call. I don't know what I'm doing though. A neighbor stopped by and gave me a bunch of duck call parts and asked me if I can make one. I've been researching them and found a friend of mine that actually makes them. So, he's gonna show me how it's done starting with blowing on them. Bill, I hope you have a great vacation in Branson.










Here's a picture of one of my latest creations. It's made of Cherry and Walnut. It took quite some time to make it. This was my third attempt at making the piston rod. The others just wouldn't work and I ended up screwing up a nice piece of Mahogany and Oak before I got it right.

Well, I've got to go for now boys so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and cloudy here in San Diego today.

Don, glad to see you back.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a hot one today, into the 90's. I had a terrible night trying to sleep. Woke up at 3 am and laid there till 6. Got up made coffee and sat down at the computer to read the news. I went out to the shop. It's to darn hot out there and I'm to beat from yesterday. Sure would like a few beers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hot n Sunny in WW! About 90 today and for the next few. Just doing projects on the RV and house. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm in the same boat Bob. Mid 90's for another day or 2. Headed back home today the back way. Got a line on a bunch of hand planes in a couple of different towns. One guy said his went thru a fire and burned the wood off. I'm going to check those out but very leery about them. The other is me wife's cousin and she's got some apple wood burls. I might be dragging my Dad's old Shop Smith back here to turn them. On a positive note won a bid on a Stanely 5 1/4 last night under $25.00. It's crazy how high people are listing them. I'm going to start saving up for a #2 and maybe a #1. "Stick in the Mud" will have a lot to say about the #1.

You all have a great a couple of days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting warm today, about 88. Partly cloudy. Heading home soon. Stopping by a place called Lews in Springfield where they have their own line of reels and rods. Gonna get a $30 spinning reel. Mini rust hunt yesterday made me buy an older hydrant wrench. They didn't know what it was. It's an Akron. Outlet mall this morning made me buy a new mobile base for my jointer. Old one has 3 wheels?


> ?


Good luck Bob with your rust.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 and kinda sunny here in San Diego today. Seems like a lot of you are having high temps, while we're dropping back into the 70s here in San Diego.

Going to try to get some stuff done around here today. Other things have caused me to let things slip for awhile.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It cloudy and breezy this morning. The cold front moved in and left us with chilly temps. This morning it's 54 heading to a whopping high of 64 today. Lots of rain yesterday though.

Well, we went on another road trip yesterday. I'm sick of road trips. I'm ready to sit in one spot for a while. We got home around 9:30 last night. Today I'm gonna take it easy then head out again tomorrow. The piston beer tap handle I made is sold already. So, I'm gonna have to make another I guess.

*FF Bill*, I like how you labeled that hydrant wrench an "older one". Funny, that's the type we used to use just a short time ago when I was on the department. I seen one recently at a garage sale and passed it up. In the old days, I would have grabbed it in a heartbeat, but now days I look for tools. How times have changed.

*WW Bob and Burly Bob*, I can't believe it's so darn hot up in the northwest. You guys better get into your speedo's and go sun tanning. Wouldn't that be fun.

Well, It's off to the barn to do some messing around for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Don, I realize it's not that old. It's very worn and has no finish of any kind left on it. No chrome, no paint. My guess is it's about 30 years old and we still have some that age on the trucks. It was the first time I'd seen one for sale like that so I got it. It will be fun to have and maybe useful for something. I have a real hydrant in my landscaping just for show. I would put it on there, but then my sons would hit each other with it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

73 and maybe sunny here in San Diego today.


----------



## Grumpymike

Whew! it's cooled down to 105° today, we've been having record breaking highs this past week … Never in the history of hot weather have we had hot weather this early in the year …

But the good news is that the yard work is done, spring cleanup done, and all the trees are pruned.

Had two bull frogs move into the pool. I moved them out and took them down the road a bit and turned them loose And would you believe it the next day they were both back … They bypassed about 10 pools to get back to mine … So this time I took them to Lake Pleasant (about 7 miles) and set them free … Who wouldda thought of a frog invasion in the middle of the cactus patch??

Puttering in the shop is going well, made some cutting boards and a couple keepsake boxes with inlays and one with string inlay … it's a learning curve but it turned out well, and the A/C is working very well indeed.

You guys talk of rain and we haven't seen any for ever … But the Monsoon season is coming (our rainy season) soon and then the weeds will pop up.

Well glue ups are done … Keep safe and well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

85 and getting cloudy and cooler in WW.

Don, I don't know about BBob, but it should be illegal for me to go out in a speedo ;-) I have plenty of tannalbe surface without resorting to such extremes.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you sun worshipers,

It's been a couple of days since I've checked in on you yahoos, as I've been kinda busy myself…Yesterday I spent most of the afternoon at the hospital doing a PFT (I told y'all about that one in a previous post), then having a chest xray….Hospitals are just like the military…..hurry up and wait…After going to admissions, I finally got to the test….It's nothing more than breathing exercises of different sorts to determine my lung functions…stupid test if you ask me…..But the real killer was….no coffee or smokes before I went…Smokes I can understand, but no caffine…? The girl that did the test said that part was silly….But I did it, and now I'm sitting here sopping up the coffee and having a cookie…!!

It is /was 73 when I went for coffee, with no clouds, no wind, and plenty of heat…The sun is blazing down hot now, and the high will be close to 90….Now we're looking at plenty of heat and humidity from here on out…It ain't gonna be pleasent….!!! But it makes for good fishing fro the first 3-4 hours of the morning…I'm usually in by or before noon on these days…..

Sounds like you guys are keeping busy with projects, and trying to stay cool now…Lots of heat and humidity from here to ya'll….

GrumpyMike….I know what you're talking about on the high heat and low humidity…I was raised out in West Texas with the same situation…hot and dry…That West Texas wind is just about like where you live…hot and dry..!!!!!

Bill…..Hope you and the family had a nice outing up in Branson…Did you go to any shows, or out to Silver Dollar City..? It cost a small fortune to do those things there, anymore…It looks like you found some good rust..

Well guys, I've got to run to the bank and do a couple of errands before it gets to scorching…I've going to Norfork lake early in the morning to catch some smallies…hopefully from about 6:00-11:00…Got to get some tackle ready today, as I'm going in my partner's boat….Now if I can just find my speed-o I'll be set…!!! Later…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spent the weekend away from the rust belt back in the Carolina's, nice hot & humid just how I like it! The weather back up here was ok on Tuesday but today it's down right chilly, 49 when I got up this morning a little before 7 and it's only 58 now with the forecast showing a high of 67 today which I think is a bit optimistic at this point. We had a little rain last night helping the weeds better overpower anything resembling grass around the house and the garden is starting to sprout. Planted the tomatoes too late and haven't seen anything from them yet but hoping to see something poking up before long. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries Yeti. 91 tomorrow, 95 Friday and 97 on Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, yes we had a good time for a short trip. We will be back for over a week in July. Maybe we can meet up, even fish. No SDC this year, the boys got kinda bored with it last year. Maybe again next year. We don't do shows. We save that money to spend at outlet malls.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I figured you and the family got rained out on that last outing..It's hard to do anything in the rain..Makes it tough to go out shopping, etc., unless ya'll all wore a rain suit…!!! Are you talking about going back to Branson in July, or coming this way to Bull Shoals..?

I don't blame you for not doing the shows and Silver Dollar City…Those shows cost a mint, and they ain't worth the price of admission…..Is the big orange outlet mall on the North or North West of town still in business.? I heard they were closed down, and no longer in business…We usually go to the Tanger (?) mall off of 76…


----------



## firefighterontheside

going to Branson Rick, but maybe we could take a day trip down there. My buddy camps at Dam Quarry below Norfork. I've been wanting to try that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today. Goldilocks weather; not too hot, not too cold, but just right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......my kind of weather DBob.

What town do you live in Rick? What is there to do around there that would make my wife and kids want to go there?


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob…It does sound good…Wish we were still in the 70's around here….But alas, it's not to be for the highs….maybe some mornings for the lows, but that's questionable…...

Bill…..I live in Lakeview…It's the small town just East of the B.S. dam on Hy. 178 going into Mt. Home…Mt Home is about 12 miles from here…It's not a big town..only about 12,000 people….It has some small strip malls, a couple of movie theaters, plenty of eating joints, Lowes, Home Depot…A typical small town….

I don't know where the Dam Quarry campsite is, but there is a really nice campground on Norfork Lake called Robinson Point, and several nice campgrounds around the resorts…One of my fishing partners lives on Robinson Rd. I really couldn't tell you what it would take to keep your family satisfied, other than what I mentioned…May be more around there…I don't know….


----------



## firefighterontheside

No luck. She wants to spend the whole time in Branson.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry Bill…...Maybe next time…..Sometimes our luck just plays out…!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it back finally. Saw several friends this go-round. Not that I really needed or cared to! The passage of time changes folks and it's was obvious we've gone our separate ways. Talk about hot back there. Nothing like trying to sleep and sweat at the same time. Mom won't get her AC fixed. I ended up ordering a new fridge for her. She's gonna blow a gasket over that.

My rust hunts failed miserably. The guy with all the planes was out of town. The other wasn't even worth looking at.

My Stanley 5 1/4 was waiting for me when I got home. A Ebay win. The seller did a lot of work on it. Looks nice but he kinda over did the wire wheel on the brass tote and knob nuts. Varnish runs on the furniture and a hollow ground iron. Those are the bad points. The up side, NO RUST, anywhere. All in all a pretty decent deal for $35.00.

Well you all be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, just read you post about me and WWBob in Speedos. That's a riot and some serious visual pollution for certain. Just so you know I've done a lot hunting out in the wilds around here. I've never seen a speedo with enough hide for me to fit in. They be really small little critters about the size of a muskrat. If you have a line on where WWBob and I can find some Giant Speedo's, we'll hunt'em down, skin'em and see if WWBob can fit one. If he can I'll take pictures and post them for you all.

My Best,
Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and chilly out this morning. The temp is 57 with a high of 77 today. The winds are just under 10 mph. I gotta get out and mow the weeds today. The yard is looking pretty bad from the rain we've had lately. We heard a nasty rumor that we were supposed to get frost last night so we hurriedly covered most of our plants in the garden.

*Dawson Bob*, the weather sounds pretty decent where you live. Are you spending a lot of time outside? Are you in the garage making sawdust yet?

*Rick and FF Bill*, too bad you guys couldn't hook-up. That could have been fun for you two. It sounds pretty hot where you guys live. I might get a lot of snow and cold where I am, but you guys get a lot of heat.

*Mike*, talk about heat, sheesh! It's in your neck of the woods. My dad lived in Florida for many years and used to tell me of the heat there in the summer. He would work in the morning and hide from the heat in the afternoon. I'd hate to be a construction worker in that heat.

Looks like *BB Yeti* and me are having the best of weather lately. Even though it's cool now, it'll turn hot this summer though.

And we can't forget about our friends in the Northwest. The Speedo Twins, *Burly Bob and WW Bob*. LOL *Burly Bob*, I look for planes when I'm at estate sales but, I don't know what I'm looking for. I just know a plane is a plane is a plane. Know what I mean?

Well boys, I've got to move or my butt's gonna become part of my chair. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey it's a beautiful day here. Might get close to 80. A lot nicer than the last few. I'm headed to the sop to begin finishing those lingering projects I've put off for fae to long.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun in the sop Bob!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today. Goldilocks weather; not too hot, not too cold, but just right. Note: I just copied and pasted yesterday's report, since nothing's changed.

Don, no, I don't get outside as much as I would like, but I'm cleared to start walking now, so I will, soon. I have a project that I started awhile back, before all this heart attack crap started, that I think I will finish soon. It's just another shelves with drawers thing (5 drawers with hand cut dovetails. Getting pretty good at those).

Have fun in the sop, y'all.

By the way … Bob's in Speedos could signal the end of civilization as we know it. Just sayin'…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I rolled out of the rack this morning at 5:15 (coffee set to go off at 5:00) to go meet my partner at 6:30 at Norfork Lake…..It was 72 all ready, and I knew it was gonna be a hot one today…It's about a 30 minute drive to the lake ramp, so after a big cup of joe, I took off at 6:00 a.m. On the water by 6:45, and headed to our first spot.I took him to the same spot that me and my son fished over the holiday….We planned to come off the water by 12:00 noon, as it was heating up already….We wound up with 10 fish, and should of had 12…We both lost a nice fish at the boat (it happens)....Out of the 10, we had 3 keepers….one nice smallie that I caought, and 2 keepers that my partner caught…..Here's a couple of pictures of my "big fish" today….It weighed 3.62 pounds, according to the digital scales….



















Just thought I'd pass those along for your viewing pleasure….Good day on the water….
It got up to 86 today, and all sunny…no clouds, and just plenty warm….Time to eat supper…See ya..
Sorry about the sideways pictures….My partner took them…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice fish -Rick. Cool, overcast and sprinkles in WW today. Too cold for speedos in WW!


----------



## BurlyBob

Wish I could catch a few more of those up here Rick. They just don't grow that big around here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It was/is 72 now, and very sunny out, with no clouds, and no wind, and it's gonna be another hot one today, and the rest of the summer….Geeez…I wish it was spring again….But we do have some rain moving in on Monday-Wednesday….Somewhere in the 50-70% chance, so that's all I know at this point…..The high today and for the rest of the summer looks like the low to mid to high 90's….So summer is officially here…!!!!!!

BurlyBob….I'm amazed that they don't have bigger smallies up in your neck of the woods….Down here we have them growing up to the 5+ lb. range in our area lakes.(Missouri included)..I've read and heard that up in your country that you guys fish for trout more than any other species (that could be just here-say)...Do you have largemouth there..? We have about all species here….We even have trout in the lake…You may have to fish a 100+ feet deep to get them, but they are here…My biggest smallie weighed over 4 lbs…..so far. My biggest Kentucky came out of 50+ ft. of water on a Carolina rig….It weighed 5.02 lbs….Some have been caught in the 6-7 lb. range…..Table Rock Lake in Missouri comes to mind….!!!!!!

WW Bob….Stay high and dry up there, Bob….Thanks for the compliment on the fish..!!! I really like catching them rascals…!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 and cloudy this morning here in San Diego. The sun should come out later in the afternoon.

Nice fish, Rick. I haven't been fishing in many years, but I'm thinking of trying it again. Most of the fishing I ever did was with a spear gun back when I was young. Biggest fish I ever took was a 141 pound Black Sea Bass from the reef off Laguna Beach. Maybe it was La Jolla. Don't really remember now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's hot out there. Gonna be hot tomorrow.
I went and picked up some big logs that were advertised as maple for free. Turns out they're sweet gum. Oh well, now I will have sweet gum lumber. Also got some smaller walnut logs. They've been exposed for a long time, but still good on the inside.

Nice fish Rick. Smallmouth are about my favorite fish to catch. Especially up in Canada where they get big and fat.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning but the clouds are clearing out. We got lots of rain last night so that should help the garden out. The temp is 70 and climbing to 92 today. The wind is at 11 mph.

I got a couple of nail aprons yesterday from a friend who puts on these estate sales. They are pretty nice. One is a Craftsman bib apron and it looks old. I didn't even know Craftsman handed out aprons. So, in lieu of the aprons, I offered to help her with her estate sale which will be in July. I'm running the pole barn full of hand tools, nothing old though. It's gonna be like having the fox watch the hen house.

FF Bill, I like the logs. Are you gonna get urself a mill to saw them puppies? That cold be a neat side job for you running a saw mill. I don't know the difference between maple and sweet gum, wood is wood. Is sweet gum a "soft wood"? But, the walnut sounds nice.

Well boys, I'm heading out the door. I gotta go clean the air conditioner before it gets too hot for the missus. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you cool cats,

What can I tell you….it's hot already…It was 81, then it got to 82, and before the day is done, it will be 92…Plenty of sun, no wind, and not a cloud in the air….The weather channel is calling for PM thunderstorms, and giving a 60% chance….I'll believe it when it happens…!! Not much else going on around my house today, other than staying cool. I hope you guys are doing the same….

Bill…..Good score on the timber…I've never worked sweet gum in the shop, but it burns hot in the fireplace on them cold winter days….I have nothing else to tell you about it…..Smallies are my favorite ones to catch, too…!!

Don…Get that AC up and running….it's gonna be a hot one there too, sounds like from your forecast…I just had mine serviced, and it's pumping out the cool….A good place for me to be…...
That's my story, and I'm sticking to it….!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick and Don, It won't make it to 70 today here. Might have to turn on the heat in the shop to take the chill off. Was in the low 30's last night.

Bill good luck with those logs. Sure wish I could find some decent free logs. I've got a bunch of standing black walnut in SW Iowa that needs cutting. Don't know where to get it milled.

Rick, trout fishing is quite popular in Oregon. However where I live the big draw seems to be crappies and catfish on the Snake river. I don't bring anything home from there, just to much mercury in the fish. Seems that all the lakes and reservoirs have a mercury warning of some level. I'm pretty sure it's a result of all the gold mining.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Your weather sounds really nice….Wish ours down here in the South was still like that, but alas, it's not to be until fall, or winter….That's a long way off from now….

Like I posted above..we have trout in the lake here..They stay really deep, but down below the dam on the White River, there is an abundence of brook trout, Browns, etc. I'm about 2 miles from the river, and have never fished it..I'm not much on trout fishing, but I've done a bunch of it….My preference is bass fishing…To me, it's more challenging…...The old saying still stands….You've got to find the fish before you can catch them…that ain't always easy to do, so that's where the challenge comes in…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. Yes, yes, I know the calendar says June, but it's still not summer yet. Not around here, anyway.

Can't complain, though. I'm glad our temps aren't in the 90s with high humidity,like they are some places.


----------



## Grumpymike

92° and heading for 100° at lunch time here in the cactus patch. sure better than the record highs we had last week.
Puffy clouds linger about here and there.

Just north of us there is a big wild fire raging, just a couple of miles from where we lost 19 fire fighters in 2013 … Prayers be with them for their safety. On the fortunate side the winds are blowing away from habited areas.

Big discovery yesterday, I decided to put down some pavers for the BBQ to sit on …. Discovery: The flexibility of the human body disappears at age 70 something. ... Then there is the challenge of getting back up … Praise the man that invented knee pads.

Wishin' that I was fishin'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was forecast to be 97, but I think it inky made 93. I weed eatered, cut all the grass, ran the bobcat for a while and then finished up some forms before my next concrete pour.

The sweet gum is known to be difficult to dry straight. Thinking about quarter sawing it to help it stay straight. It's neat looking wood with tans and reds and whites. I will be taking sweet gum, walnut and white oak to Oklahoma in a few weeks. My friend Andy(LJ gfadvm) has the mill. Hope to get it all cut in two days. If not I'll just leave the rest for Andy. I can see me getting a mill someday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today. 66, partly cloudy. Working on the lights on my flat bed trailer. Decided to get a new pigtail and eliminate the cobbled up mess extending the original wiring to reach my 5th wheel plug in the truck bed. Nothing worked. The running and tail lights flashed when I turned on the turn signals. The power coming out of the pigtail was in all the wrong places. Finally decide to check the continuity of the pigtail. They didn't bother to follow any color code when they made it. They used all the right colors for standard trailer wiring, just randomly plug them into the connector I guess. It is a 7 wire plug. I suppose they have to 5041 of them to get 2 alike.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The last time I looked up wiring diagrams for seven pin I discovered there are several different color codes that are used….and the colors from four pin don't match up with 7 pin.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, Were the pin locations the same?

Maybe it is a western US thing, but mine have always had the basic Left , Right and Brakes/run lights yellow, green, brown. At least the ones I have had to work on have been. With 5040 combinations, it is ridiculous for every trailer mfr to use their own ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was what I found Bob. With this I was able to adapt a four pin wired trailer to have a seven pin connector.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly 61 degrees this morning. Chilly compared to yesterday morning. The high for today is 77. It's a big drop from yesterdays forecast. The winds are at 13 mph. But, you're not gonna hear me complain, no sir.

*FF Bill*, thanks for the info on the sweet gum lumber. I hope QS milling does the trick. And yes, I can see you getting a mill one day. That's got you written all over it.

*Rick, and to everyone else*, I did get my AC cleaned out. Man it was grubby. Lots of dead grass clipping in and around the coils. Should have been plugged up. But, the reason I've been concerned about the AC unit is, we've been having this "Pee smelling odor" emitting from the unit through our vents. I've tried to clean the unit, burn smelly candles. I just can't get rid of the smell. I've done research on it and everything points to cleaning the AC. But, it didn't work. Can you guys shed some light on it for me?

*Mike*, I think those problems occur to many of us that begin to reach those "golden" years. As my dad would say, those golden years are tarnished.

Well guys, I was gonna load a picture of my latest acquisition but, it won't let me. So, I'm heading out the door boys. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Hot…!!! That's the word for today, and getting hotter…! It was 81 when I rose for java, and the thermometer just keeps climbing….It is now 87 (feels like 95 heat index), with plenty of sun, no wind, and no clabber….Just another lazy, hazy day here in the mountains….The humidity is climbing, also…It's at 65%, so that'll make you sweat if you're out any length of time…..Not much going on today, except staying cool…...We do have an 80% chance of rain starting around 2:00 or so…Yesterday, we had a storm move through about 5:00 or so, and it rained toads and frogs for about 30+ minutes….then it was all over…it was just a good heat shower, which happens a lot up here this time of year…..That's my story…..

WWBob…Good luck on getting the trailer lights working….Been there…done that…Those suckers can be a PITA.

Don… Sounds like from what you described with the pee smell, that dogs have been urinating on your unit, or some type of animal. Maybe they peed on the grass, and it got in the coils from weed eating and mowing…I'm just speculating here….Does freon go bad…? I don't think so, but I'm no expert on it….You need to call an a/c place and ask them…..Hope you find out….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Going to be another nice, pleasant day in WW, partly cloudy, maybe 72 ;-)

I have the lights figured out and will finished it today. Just a little surprised the color code is not standard but that would make it too easy. I have a couple RV electrical repair stories I did that the RV world gave up on. Not much time to type them now. One the guys headlights would go out driving down the road at night! The other, all the other people in the campground would get shocked when they touched their doors if this guy was plugged into camp[ground power system! ;-)) Guess I should have known the pigtails would have random colors ;-(

Thanks Bill, I have never seen that before.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

69 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Thinking about making a tea box for someone. Might be a nice project.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a pretty nice day. Made it to low 70's. I messed around in the shop but just don't have much motivation to get anything really done. Had a few birch logs that I moved out of the way and cut a few other up. Guess tomorrow is a serious cleaning day. Hopefully that will get me out of the doldrums. A clean shop has a way of doing that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, not to hot, not too cold, not too wet, not too dry ;-)

Got the trailer wiring finished up. Replaced all of it because there were too many old connections and splices. Would have worked, but less to go wrong now ;-) *Bill* Checked the wiring diagram on my 5th wheel to verify the brake connection. It had two different connectors with different color codes! I probably knew they were all screwed up in the past, but forgot. Probably not the first time I have been wrong, eh? ;-)

Got the tractor all ready to go to the tree farm with the brush hog on it. It is loaded on the trailer with the new wiring ;-) I got the bright idea it would be best to back it on for weight distribution. That was the second time today. Too much weight on the rear, had to turn it around. It would not have towed worth a darn.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's gotten even more chilly this morning compared to yesterday. The temp this morning is 56 with high of 68 on the weather agenda today. Calm winds and heavy cloud cover prevail as well.

I'm going to town today to get my fuel pump for my truck. Yeah! I finally get my country Cadillac back. I spent all day in my shop working on a special gift for our grand daughter. She wanted some type of shelving system to put her DVD's in. So, I'm building her a cabinet for her. The bottom case is 18" wide x 12" deep x 32" tall, the bottom will be similar in height but not as deep. Of all the colors of the rainbow, she wants it "gulp" black! Ugh! Since it's gonna be black, I'm putting it together with glue and pin nails. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.

*Rick*, concerning my AC, I've checked that scenario and there doesn't seem to be any evidence supporting the outside peeing problem. LOL I'm probably gonna have to break down and call someone to get it checked out. I just hate to fork out the money for something I can do.

Well boys, It's time to head out to the shop and get working on my project. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Been nice in the rust belt the last few days, pretty hot on Saturday actually, think it hit 92. No fun working in an attic half the day fixing framing to be insulation ready for a buddy's remodel. We're in full road construction mode on too many roads around here, excessive salt usage keeps those who have no business driving in the winter (or any other time for that matter) from immediately sliding off the road but destroys the pavement with unbelievable speed. Two bent rims on my wife's car from a single pothole at < 20mph in a 35 zone is the damage so far for me this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's getting hotter. 93 today and tomorrow, 98 Wednesday and 100 on Thursday. Yeah, Wednesday is a good day to pour concrete. Will do it as early as possible so we don't die. It's in the shade most of the day. This is shaping up to be a long summer, already hitting 100 in early June.

Bob, glad you got that wiring figured out.

You all stay cool or warm, whichever is appropriate.


----------



## BurlyBob

Could be the last nice day for a week or so. Might be getting a little rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy you all,

Don't have much to report today….My report is just a repeat of Bill's…..Only difference is that we've had heat showers for the last two days, and some more are coming….It was 82 now, and heading to 89…It's warm out….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

71 and cloudysunny here in San Diego today.

Glad we don't have the 90s and 100s that some of you are talking about, though our turn will come, I'm sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got the tractor out to the tree farm today. Long story, but I got the brush hog 2 years ago off CL. Finally tried it today. That big weed whacker really wacks weeds ;-)

Rain today and supposed to be worse tomorrow. Brightening up for the weekend.

Bill, no problem figuring it out. Just upset they didn't follow the color code. I need to remember they don't have one!! ;-( that would be too easy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and warm(er). It's 62 this morning and still calm winds. The forecast is for a high today of 75. Wednesday may be troublesome, we're looking at some severe TS coming out of Minnesota.

As *BB Yeti* pointed out, this is the orange barrel season. The expressway's are full of orange barrels and tore up concrete and only one lane to drive in with backed up traffic. You would think the engineers would learn from previous mistakes on how to pour concrete so it would last more than 5 years. Oh, and our state legislators have figured out that if people are gonna go over the speed limit, maybe it's time to raise the speed limit. So, they proposed to raise it to 80 mph. But, it got shot down to only 75 mph. Everyone was doing that and more before they decided to change it.

I got a new problem. My cupboard I'm making for my grand daughter is almost finished. She originally wanted it painted black. But now she wants it stained "mahogany". So, it's gonna show off all the putty filled nail sets. Anyone have any ideas?

*FF Bill*, I feel for you down in the heat. Pouring concrete in that heat is horrible. Good Luck.

*Rick*, Heat Showers? Is that when it rains with no clouds in the sky? That used to happen when I lived in Florida. Not a cloud in the sky and it would rain.

Well, I gotta go for now. I got a new fuel pump for my truck and I have to figure a way to put it in. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

70 and undecided here in San Diego today. Kinds cloudy, kinda sunny, y'know? I think the sun will win this afternoon.

The long range forecast says we'll be in the 90s on Sunday and Monday, then it will cool down again. Was it only yesterday I was saying how happy I was that we weren't in the 90s here? Well, scratch that.

Everyone be safe and happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon fellas. Weather report? It's hot.
Murphy's law goes well with fire trucks. If it can go wrong it will. Our service company came out to service 4 trucks. They will only get two done today. First one had wiring problems. Second one the transfer case plug threads came out with the plug so they're having to tap a new hole and get a new plug.

Don, test out some stain on that putty and see if it takes the stain well. Otherwise drill out the putty and fill with a stainable filler. Consider some prestain conditioner for that pine.

Bob, I'd still take your weather buddy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'd be more than glad to share in return for some of that wet stuff


----------



## BurlyBob

So yesterday I watered my yard real good. Middle of the night I heard it raining, in fact it rained several times last night. Suppose to get some more rain today. Guess I should have held off on watering the lawn. It's mid 50's now and won't break 60 for a few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This made my day. I was waiting for the General Lee to come along.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL. +99d with the heat index @113. I have stayed out of the shop for the past several days for obvious reasons.


----------



## wseand

Made my way from Ohio yesterday. Ohio, hot and humid. Indiana, hot and humid. Illinois, hot and humid, Missouri, hot and humid, Arkansas, hot and humid. Pretty much hot and humid, with the occasional thunder storm. Be well all and stay cool.

Bill


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's overcast and as yet no rain, but it's coming. There is a line of TS lining up to strike. The radar shows it's on our doorstep. The temp is 61 with a high today of 66 and the winds are at 9 mph.

*FF Bill*, thanks for the idea. I don't think I want to drill out the filler cause it's on top of pin nails. I can see me screwing it up and making things worse. But, I will take you up on the other idea. Thanks, I appreciate the input. It's a wonder with all the people that drive those BRT's, that more don't go wrong with them. Over the years, the repairs costs as much as the truck did when it was new.

Good News Boys! I think we found the cause of the stink problem and it was under our nose all the time, so to speak. It was the washer "we think". We've been told that we need to wash the washer out once a year cause it can grow mildew in the washer. Go Figure! You wash clothes and it don't clean out the mildew. I've never heard of that in all the years I've had a washer. Anyway, you use one box of baking soda and vinegar mix to a load of hot water and run it through a cycle. We had to do it twice and so far, no pee smell. Apparently the AC was blowing the smell around the house when it was on. I hope this takes care of it.

Well, it's starting to drizzle outdoors now so it won't be long before it pours. I'm gonna head out to the shop and putter around for a while. I'm in between projects so it's clean the shop today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The good words for the day…...Hot and sultry…..It is 83 already, with partly clabbered skys, and winds at 1 mile an hour…..The high today is 97, and it's gonna get hotter as the week rolls on..A 50% chnace of rain today, but if it does, it'll just be a heat shower. A 50% chance on Friday…..The rest is just plain hot…!!

I didn't get on yesterday, cause I went to the lake with one of my fishing partners….We went back over to Norfork…Got on the water at 6:15, and fished till about 2:00…It started out with very cloudy skies, and we got on the fish pretty quick…..We overstayed our welcome, and by noon the sun was bearing down on us….But we were catching fish (nearly all smallies), and when we decided we'ed had enough, we had caught about 20 fish…Nothing big, but we had 5 keepers out of the lot….Not too shabby…..I was melted down…!!!

Don…Hope you found the stink problem….That's unusual, but not unheard of…When we bought our washer and dryer, the people told us to leave the door open on the washer after useage. It has a catch on it that holds it open about 3" to let it dry out…Keeps the mold and mildew from forming…so far…so good….No problems…

That's about all I have for now…Gotta go to the shop, and strip off old line on my reels and put on fresh…It's beginning to kink up, and that's not good…..Later ya'll….P.S….Stay cool all you cats..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey there all you hot sweaty people. It's 46 and might get to the mid 50's with a slight chance of a shower. It's suppose to jump up into the 80's over the weekend. Headed out to the shop to do some varnishing. I did a decent cleanup yesterday. One of these days I've got to figure out something for my chop saw. That thing can sure make a lot of saw dust.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. That's just nice weather. When it gets into the 90s though, well, I don't do so well. Hate it.

Don, glad you got rid of that smell. Something like that can be really irritating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its a cool 94 out with hot sun. 100 tomorrow.
Got the last of the concrete poured today. Good buddy from the firehouse came to help and it turned he a little about what he was doing. We got it done in two hours total. Then I ate something and then back out in the bobcat to bring some white oak logs out of the forest. Loaded the trailer with 2 big sweet gum logs, 4 walnuts and one white oak all to take to Oklahoma next week. The next two days will be a bust. I'm having a colonoscopy. Yay me.

I wish I was fishing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, you have my sympathy on the colonoscopy. It's not the actual procedure that gets you, it's the preparation. Foulest tasting stuff I can remember having EVER.

Good luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm supposed to mix it in Gatorade. Maybe that will help.


----------



## dawsonbob

It helps a little, but not much. I've done it and, to be honest, the Gatorade brings it up to a level where the urge to vomit isn't quite as strong. It's still pretty foul though.

With luck you'll have a different brand that tastes better. The VA doesn't always buy the best tasting stuff. Efficient, yes, tasty, no.

Best of luck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mix it with So Co instead, you won't have to remember any of the experience!


> I m supposed to mix it in Gatorade. Maybe that will help.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Its rainy out this morning and is supposed to last until this afternoon. We had another line of TS come through last night and early this morning. I think we've got enough rain for a while. It's time for the sun to shine so our garden will grow. The temp is 59 with a high of 78 expected today and a light wind.

I've been having trouble loading my pictures lately. I "thought" I loaded a picture of my grand daughters DVD cupboard on here yesterday, but it's not showing. So, I'm putting it on again. This is what I've got so far. I'm putting a door on the lower part today. It looks tall in the picture but it's only 60" high and 20" wide and 16" deep.










*FF Bill*, I also feel for you. There are many concoctions our there that's supposed to make the ordeal better at the preparation stage of a colonoscopy, but they are all nasty. I've got one coming up this fall. You can feel bad for me then. In the meantime, you can enjoy the experience.

*Burly Bob*, didn't anyone tell your weather forecaster's that it's supposed to be summer?

*Dawson Bob and Rick*, I think I've got the smelly problem licked finally. Two days without a smell. I'm glad, I think the next move was my wife getting rid of me. LOL

*Grumpy Mike*, the weather in your neck of the woods is not going to be in your favor for the next while. I seen the temp in Phoenix was going to be over 100 and close to 120. I know it was hot in Texas in the summer but your temp is Unbelievable! Stay cool.

Well boys, I'm in the shop today until it quits raining, so I'm off like a prob dress. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning. It's getting hot, but not desert hot. The hottest I remember in MO was 107.
Yeti, it is clear isn't it.
I made the boys breakfast sandwiches and then I had a glass of juice for breakfast. Jello is chilling.
Don, I like that case.
Ok, gonna take the boys to the shop. They've got a little thing to build and I've got a shop fox rolling base to put together for my jointer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you heat seekers,

The good word for today:...It's hot, and getting hotter….It was 80 ,then 83, and now it's 85 and sunny…No wind, no clouds..no nothing…The high today will be 98…We have a heat advisory on until 7:00 p.m. tonight…

I'm not working on anything in my shop, although I do have the cool air on…While I was stringing new line on yesterday, it was 68 in there…I was cool….Still have about 5 rods to go, so that's my aggenda for today.. Iwas planning on going to the lake, but I think I'll wait a day or so for a cool down (yea right)...

Bill…..Good luck on the "probe job"....I've never had that done, and don't intend to….Stay cool in Mo, bud…

Don….The cabinet is coming along nicely…You do really good work my friend….I wish I was that talented…

GrumpyMike…..I saw a 120+ several days when I was in Southeast Asia…..Nothing like that kind of heat, and about 100% humidity….Just makes you feel tingly all over…..!!! Stay as cool as you can in the desert…..

That's it for me for now….I'm off like a heard of turtles…....Speaking of turtles….My granddaughter lives in Florida, and she has a huge turtle that lives in her backyard, and won't leave….She calls it Murtle the Turtle….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego again today. They could be wrong, though. The thermometer on my porch says 77 already.

Don, that's a nice looking case. All that, and tap handles, too. Talent will out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Warm and humid in the rust belt, haven't had any rain to speak of for at least two weeks. Three big fronts moved through so far today the first being the biggest dumped alot of rain over about an hour. The next two rounds only lasted ~1/2hr. but still dumped a good deal of much needed rain. Guess I should have cut the grass yesterday, it needs it bad and I didn't want to torch it so I was waiting, as it turns out too long.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that's a very nice looking cabinet. I bet your daughter will love it.
It's in the mid 50's and we even had a little snow up high in the Elkhorns. It won't get above 75 till Monday. I've even got the heat turned on right now. It might get close to freezing to night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherman is right no matter what he says lately. Sun, clouds, rain, a little breezy at times, everything but hail and snow. Don't like it, wait 5 minutes for the next cycle ;-)

Sounds like the probe and the smell are under control. Nice cabinet Don.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a few wispy clouds overhead. It's 77 right now heading to 88. No wind to speak of. I think it's gonna be a shorts day today.

Thanks guys of the pleasant comments on the case. I love woodworking, any kind of woodworking. I'm always learning something when I work with wood. I hope my grand daughter likes it. She's a typical teenager, I don't think she really knows what she likes for sure. LOL

I started a new project yesterday. I'm building a bench for my son's restaurant. I'm making it out of the old 2×4's I rescued from that old house I was tearing down. Speaking of that, what is a good way to get the old house smell out of old wood? Would vinegar work? Anybody know? Or, just put a good seal on it?

I hope all you boys keep cool today. I'm heading out to the shop to make some sawdust. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Only gonna make 88 today they say. 
Today's the day. Last night….and this morning have been rough.
Don, I would say sealing all surfaces will keep the smell at bay.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

The good word this morning is rain…..lots of rain….Sometime around 2:30-3:00 a.m., it started thundering, and I mean loud thunder….Then the rain woke me up hitting the window…I just rolled over and went back to sleep, till I arose at 7:30, and it was coming down in buckets…..in fact, it still is…The temp now is 70, very dark (I had to turn on some lights to see), and severe thunderstorms are in effect…We are under a flash flood warning till 11:30 this morning…I can't see how much rain is in the gauge, but it's prolly close to 2".....The high is supposed to get to 93, and if the sun breaks out, it might make it….My plans to go to the lake has been thwarted….After today, no rain is forecast for several days….just hot and humid….!!!!!

I have no projects going, and don't have any plans to start one right away…..I'm thinking about selling my boat and ordering a new one, or find a good used one in the 2012-2014 range….It's still up for grabs…..at this point…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, my mom and dad are down at bull shoals this week. Mom texted about the rain and storms this morning. They fished at Taneycomo yesterday and did great. This weekend they will fish at Bull Shoals and work on the cabin. I think they are near the Pontiac Marina.

A new boat sounds exciting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

80 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Don, I don't think vinegar would be the way to go. Like Bill said, a good sealing should do the trick.

Bill, sounds like you've already been through the rough part. The rest is kinda anticlimactic.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And the rains came, cool in WW today, low 60s. Weatherman says we have a January air mass aloft, for what that is worth.

Doing tech stuff today to get our web speed upgraded for the security system.

I'd say seal it too. A coat of Kilz on the sub-floor sealed the dog pee the renters left behind ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right DBob, actual scope was a breeze. I remember getting woozy and then waking up to a smiling Cindy. Apparently I asked what time it was and then 1 minute later I asked what time it was. Pretty good results. Just one polyp removed and some hemorrhoids to deal with. Cooled down nicely this evening.


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad you made it through, Bill. Was I wrong about the stuff you have to drink first? Was that the worst tasting liquid you've ever had?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mixing it with Gatorade made the taste not so bad, but if I breathed while drinking it, the smell made me gag.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yup.


----------



## BurlyBob

Glad you survived Bill. Somehow the thought of strangers playing "Star Trek" with me while I'm knocked out just fills me with trepidation!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

84 and sunny here in San Diego today, and hotter Sunday and Monday.

Sunday and Monday I'll have to crank up my old air conditioner. Hate to do that, because it costs a fortune to run but, hey, I'm worth it (to me, anyway).


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with blue sky's and very little wind. The temp is 78 and will climb to 92 today. So, if I'm gonna get anything done today, it better be this morning unless I'm in someplace cool. We're supposed to have storms coming in tomorrow, but who knows for sure.

My wife and I went down state yesterday to our youngest grand daughters first dance recital. She's 3 y/o and she looked cute up there on stage. We put in a long day and it was tough. Got to bed late last night and slept like a rock. I'm a little groggy yet this morning.

*FF Bill*, Glad things come out okay (pun intended). Just remember, after the first part, it's all behind you. There I go again, (giggle) Anyway, thanks for the advise with the old wood.

All Y'all boys, thanks for the advise. I think I'll prolly try them all. They all sound good. When I get them installed, I'll take pictures.

BTW, The DVD case the grand daughter wanted painted black and then stained Mahogany now wants it stained different altogether. I think it's gonna get stained a dark Cherry type of stain. That outta look like crap on Pine. What ever I do, I better do it quick before she changes her mind again. So, what do you think about a Gel Stain, I've never used it before?

Okay boys, I'm outta here for now. Happy Fathers day to all you Daddy's out there and I hope your kids bug the living crap outta you today. Enjoy your day and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's my Father's Day present. Seems pretty appropriate for a LumberJock don't you think?


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

90 is the predicted high here in my part of San Diego today. I'm pretty sure that's not right, because it was already 90 at 10 a.m. It's 91 now and climbing. This is fairly rare for this time of the year in San Diego.

Don, just go ahead and paint it lime green. She'll love it.

Bob, I like the shirt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Father's Day to all fathers. I'm spending it at work. I had a worlds best dad shirt waiting at the door for me when I left for work.

BBob, are you making man glitter?

I've used some gel stain, but it was blue. Good for getting it dark. I would still suggest the conditioner.

Rick, you probably know. Mom and dad can't even get on the lake with the water as high as it is.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill and gang, I try to make Man Glitter everyday! Some days more some days less. In fact a day without Man Glitter is like a day without sunshine.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

Happy Pappy's Day to all you pappys'........Just came off the lake a little while ago….It wasn't too bad out today, until about noon time, then it started getting hot, with plenty of sun….All in all…pretty pleasent…We caught 12 smallies, and largemouth….No good ones..just good fighters…!!!!!

BurlyBob….Nice Pappy'd day shirt…..that pretty well says it all…...

dawsonBob….Wow.!! 90 degrees…that's unheard of in your neck of the woods…...

Bill…..The lake is up somewhat, but I didn't have any trouble putting in the ramp…As far as I know, all the ramps around B.S. are open, and useable….I put in at the Dam ramp, and it's in good shape….Going again Wednesday…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, especially this time of year. Our hot season is generally mid August through September.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Father's day dads! Sunny and 68 in WW, perfect day for dads ;-)

Nice shirt BBob.

Still dealing with tech issues ;-( But I have the web back up.

Did you ever wonder why the SoBs in customer service have a recording that plays for 45 minutes that telling you how they value your time, value you as a customer, tell you to visit a web site that doesn't work AND says that call volumes are higher than normal? I am beginning to wonder why call volumes are higher than normal every time I have had to call the [email protected][email protected]$ for the last 10 years or more! ;-( Not complaining, just asking the question to see if I'm the only guy that is unlucky enough to have this happen every time?

Glad you survived the peek a boo test Bill ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bit hazy this morning with 13 mph winds. The temp is 78 with a high expected to be 88. They are still forecasting some spotty rain showers for this afternoon.

Thanks for all the advise boys, I really appreciate it especially coming from all you expert wood chippers. Even though I've made a crap load of stuff, I've never been good at applying finish on my projects. I've always heard of Gel Stain, but never used it before. The wife and I went to town yesterday and bought some Gel Stain and the prep that goes with it. I hope it works out. I'm always nervous about trying something new. You can't reverse a stain if it turns out bad. So, I'll try it on a piece of scrap wood first.

By the way, I sold a Beer Tap Handle on Etsy yesterday. This is the first one I've sold on-line. I was beginning to think it wasn't gonna happen. The guy that bought it live in Ridgefield, WA. You guys in the northwest know where that is?

Well, I'd love to stay and chat but, I've got things to do today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, Ridgefield is a little north of Portland, Or. across the river. Let me know how that gel stain works. I've never tried one.

You know how cool it was last week and I was bragging to you. Well today it'll hit 86+. That's sure a far cry from the 50's of last week. So to top it off, I'm mowing the grass today.

Headed to the river in the morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

93 is the prediction here in San Diego today. Yesterday was predicted to be 90, but hit almost 96. Wonder what today will actually be?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all,

I'm just now getting on to post, as I had a doctor's appointment at 10:30, and it's 13 miles to town, and 13 back to home….After a light lunch, here I am….It was 84 when I left, with veryt little cloud cover, and now it's 92, and lots of cloud cover…no rain in sight….just HOT!!! The doctor said I might I might live a while longer, so that's good news….I'll just keep on fishing and doing stuff….lol..

Don….One day your granddaughter might decide what color she wants the DVD case….You know how kids are…undecisive….I'd just pick out a color and go with it…...!!!!

Well…. It sounds like the weather is heating up for most of us….But hey…it's summer…it's supposed to be hot..

BurlyBob…..You're heading to the river tomorrow, and I'm heading to the lake Wednesday….I like to fish (actually catching is better, but I usually fish more than catch).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats on your national prominence in wood turning and beers handles Don.

Good luck fishing boyz! ;-)

High overcast with sun breaking out late in the 60s in WW today.

I got a satellite ISP lined up to install this week. Hope it can handle the new security system system. Centurylink increased our speed, download only, not the upload. I told them what it was for, but they never bothered to mention they were only doing 1/2 the job ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

So check out my tool gloat! I'm thinking I did a pretty darn good deal for $300.










It's suppose to be a bit cooler tomorrow and low wind. I'm taking my daughter so I doubt it will be a long day, maybe 4-5 hours. Anymore with all the mercury in the waters around here it's all catch and release.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny, cloudless and a little breezy this morning. The temp is 68 with a high of 81 expected. We never got those T/S yesterday, they went just south of us. I could see them on the horizon. I could've used a little rain, but I guess I'll use the hose on the garden this morning instead.

I finished putting my benches together yesterday. Boy, what a rough time I had doing it. I'm on the final run with them, just a little sanding and then put some finish on them. They don't look too bad either. But, they sure wore me out though. Last night I had to eat some Aleve to make the muscles quit hurting. My wife keeps telling me I have to slow down cause I'm not 20 anymore. Dang, I wish I was.

Burly Bob, I saw your post on your new acquisition. I like your set up. It doesn't really matter what you paid for it as long as your happy. If you paid less than full price for something, then you did all right. The main idea is you have it now and when you need it, it's there for your convenience. Good Score!

Thanks guys for the Kudos on the beer tap handle. I told my kid about it and he said I'm a "intercontinental art dealer". I just like making things and if people want to buy it, all the better.

Well boys, I'm gonna head out the door to the shop. Y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Me and dad are in Oklahoma for a few days to saw logs with Andy. It's hot.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

79 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. Beats the holy living heck out of the 97 we had yesterday.

BBob, I'm with Don. You paid a lot less than retail, and you can use those things: what's not to like?


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Don and Bob for backing my play on those new toys.

What a crappy day on the river. A 45 mile drive, way to windy and the bass had a serious case of lockjaw. Maybe they'll loosen up in a week or so. It's suppose to be hot for the next few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy and pleasant in WW today ;-)

Too bad about the fish BBob. Seems like they are that way more than not. I agree with the others, if you happy and not having to pay retail for good, serviceable tools, who cares if someone says they would not have paid more than $XX ;-) I pay more than I probably should and sell for less than I should to keep moving along. My time is worth more than the difference unless my hobby is haggling.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Sunshine abounds this morning with cool temps and Blue sky's. The temp is 65 so far and will be rising to 80 this afternoon. There is no wind to speak of. Like a good garden keeper, I watered the garden yesterday morning because the weatherman said no rain in the forecast. Late yesterday afternoon it rained and then again last night. Go figure! I guess the plants got plenty of water.

I finished up sanding my benches yesterday and put a couple of coats of Polyurethane on them. It really brings the grain out and makes it "pop". It doesn't look bad. I also put some of that Gel Stain on some scrap wood to see how it was going to look. Boy that stuff is nice. It's like pudding. It works great. I may be switching to that type of stain. Of course you have to use a surface pre-conditioner on the project first, but it works just the same. If you want your stain darker, you can apply more stain. Like I said, I like it.

Well I'm off to the shop to see about getting some stuff done. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

80 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

Don, I've used gel stain in the past and it worked pretty well.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet gum with a nail. Pretty wood though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Looks nice, Bill, but what do you have circled? Is that a nail?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, a nail. Bad for the blade.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that really sucks about that nail. Did it do much damage to the blade?

Several years ago I worked in a wood products plant. I cut several bullets out of boards. This is probably the coolest one.



















I've got a question for you guys? As you know I just blew my monthly allowance for the next several months on that sand blasting cabinet. I'm wanting to polish up the sides and parts of my hand planes. I came up with an idea of rigging up an arbor and using a cloth wheel in my drill press. I never heard that a polishing wheel could only be used on the vertical axis. I'm trying to think outside the box, maybe to far out of the box. What do you all think?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in WW, about 75 and sunny. Went to our grandson's "Promotion" from elementary to middle school. Hour drive each way to Lynnwood north of Seattle. Traffic gods were in a good mood. Not enough car poolers to slow us down. Normal lanes were in big trouble as usual. ;-)

Nice bullet BBob. Perfect mushroom ;-) I don't know anything about the stresses on the equipment you are using, but I don't see why a wheel mounted in a drill press would care. Seems like the pressure, if too much was applied, would be hard on the drill press bearings.

Bill, Did that nail ruin the blade or just make an ouie? I hate it when that happens. I use a metal detector on trees of urban origin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys. We had to put a new blade on. About 1/3 of the teeth were rounded over. I believe it will be sharpened. He sends off 10 blades at a time. We used 3 blades while we were here. We cut a lot of lumber though. 2 BIG sweet gum logs, 1 big white oak, 4 walnuts, 2 pecans, 1 elm and one hackberry.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 and sunny here in San Diego today. That's the predicted high, anyway. Since it's already 80 on my porch, I think they may have gotten it wrong again.

I really like the bullet, Bob. Nice entry wound, too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you make me so jealous being able to get wood like that. I guess it's true, Location, Location, Location!

So I'm hanging some T&G knotty pine for a ceiling in the garage entry. I was varnishing out on the driveway. First time I've ever sunbaked a finish one. Not only did I get the sun on the wood but also the reflection from the front of the steel garage and the concrete. Only took about an hour to dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like you are in tall cotton Bill as far as wood goes ;-)

BBob, I was painting form wood for the house a week or 2 ago and it said not to use the paint in direct sun. I asked my Lil' Sis used to work at Sherwin Williams about it, but never heard back. Is varnish OK for hot, quick drying?

Overcast with a few showers in WW today, high 60s. The sun is supposed to come back and run through the 4th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do have lots of wood. Gotta work on a storage area in the barn so I can have easier access than climbing into the loft. All this new stuff will need to dry for quite a while though. I really hope the sweet gum dries well so I can build a big slab table.

It's been hot and dry and I think it will stay that way round here.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm really not quite sure Bob. I just went out there and got after it. This wood is going up in a covered walk way and I'm really not worried about it after I get it hung. Now that you bring that up kinda makes me wish I'd checked into that…Naw, I just want to get this job done.

Bill your very fortunate to be where you are.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I already had a coat on when I noticed it. It hasn't fallen off yet ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning,all,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today, or so they say.

From the looks of that wood, Bill, it would make a great looking slab table. I can just imagine what it would look like finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so Bob. I just need somebody to pay me for a big slab table. Also, it needs to dry well to be suitable.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yeah, I imagine those will take a while to dry. Gives you plenty of time to find a buyer


----------



## Grumpymike

Hot, Hot ,Hot … Just got back home from a 12 day trip through Utah Where we visited all 5 National Parks and we also visited 4 national monuments.

In the high country it was in the 70's and 80's except at the Cedar Breaks, at 10,300+ feet it was a jacket needed 53°. Then then it was 110° in Moab Utah. So we had our ups and downs in elevation and temp.

At the onset we were at Mile 167 on Hwy 93 when we came to a dead stop and just sat there, I called ADOT to find that the highway was closed due to a crash … Highway 87 was closed due to a fire, so the only way for us to get to Utah was to go south to Hwy 10, then west to Blithe Calif. then North on 95 to Parker and cross the London bridge back into Arizona and North to Henderson Nevada. And on to Utah … Just not to many bridges across that ditch we call The Grand Canyon …

Missed y'all while we were gone , but glad to be back …


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, it sounds like a great trip, despite the closed roads. Welcome back.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a something to laugh about. I'm sure at least one of you have had this happen. So I'm hanging some T&G knotty pine for a ceiling in my garage covered walkway/entry. It's all varnished and looks real nice. I salvaged much of it from a remodel. I'm almost done and wouldn't you know I'm minus the last board, 29 1/4". I checked the stack and the closest I can get it 27". I know none of you have a board stretcher to loan me. Yup, a trip to the lumber yard and I'm now the happy owner of a piece of T&G pine just under 6' leaning up against the wall.

Me and Murphy, yeah we go back a long way!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Somehow, that sounds familiar ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a sunny and beautiful morning here in Northern Michigan. The sky's are blue and cloudless with a calm breeze to boot. The weather has been great the last few days. They are predicting T/S for tomorrow but, at this point we need the rain.

Been busy the last couple of days. Been working my tail off trying to get things done. I've finished my benches, but I'm gonna hold off taking pictures until they are installed at my son's restaurant. I'm putting the last coat of urethane on the DVD cupboard and that will be ready to go out the door soon. I've also been working on my country Cadillac. My fuel pump went out on it and I've been trying to remove some rust from around the fittings. It's hard. Sometimes I think it's better to just get a new truck. My wife and I went to a couple of estate sales yesterday. We left the house at 8:00 AM so we could get to one an hour away. Got there about 15 minutes too late and lost out on a couple of nice nail aprons. But, I picked up a few that was left. It was a fun day with my wife. Today we're heading up to Mio, Michigan to the Amish country to visit friends. So, it's another relaxing day with my wife.

*Burly Bob*, yes I've been in one of those spots where I fell short of needed material. If it's not a lot I need, I just fudge it the best I can. But, If I have to, I'll buy one more piece to finish the job, just like you did. Then you have extra to make something out of it.

*Mike*, sounds like you had a nice trip out west. I'm getting the itch again to travel. But, I like my shop, so It's hard to leave it to explore.

*FF Bill*, I feel for you having all that new wood and no place to store it. I'm getting that way. I've got boards leaning up against the wall until I find space to store it. Good Luck. With your new wood, you can just Sticker it and put it in the yard and cover it. It should be fine if you don't mind mowing around it.

Well, it's that time to push away from the PC and get working. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and sunny, with a bit of a breeze here in San Diego today.

BBob, Sounds familiar. Murph and I go way, way back, too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang, It's a beautiful day out and might get to 80.

Should be cutting and fitting the last few pieces on this ceiling project. So far I'm really pleased with it and that doesn't happen very often. Headed to Boise in the morning to help my son move into his new house. Looks like this could be a 3-4 day visit. Stick in the Mud, is really excited to babysit the grandson like always. I sort of wish I felt the same about lugging boxes and stuff! But there was a number of years I couldn't be there for my son and now I can so it all evens out. It's going to be a hot one over there, into the 90's. Heck I might even sweat off some ballast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Another hot day here in the heartland. Movie night in the engine bay tonight. We just finished hooking up our portable AC units that we have for disaster preparedness. Bay is cooling off nicely.

Don, along that line, I'm gonna stack and sticker the wood under my new carport. There's extra room in the back so it will work out well. I will store dry wood in the barn on racks we will build.

You need a sprayer Don. You'd already be done with the finish on that cabinet. I really like my Earlex 5500.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's clouding up and getting ready to storm like crazy. It's 73 now and climbing to 87 and winds are holding at 8 mph.

*FF Bill*, Thanks for the offer of the sprayer but, I have one already. I haven't quite mastered the thing as yet. I've only had it 15 years. It's a gravity feed DeVilbiss. I've used it with lacquer but not with urethane. It's a biotch to clean. I've been using aerosol cans lately. Nothing to clean afterwords.

All right, I'm out the door to do some damage in the shop while it's raining. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Well…. I've been "on the lamb" for the last several days…I've not done much of anything, but I have been fishing some, even in the heat….We go really early, and home by noon or 1:00….Been catching some nice fish, and some not so nice….It's not the catching…it's the hunt….!!!
As with most places here in the South, and in the mountains, it's been on the hot side…..Temps have been in the 80's in the mornings, and rising to the low to mid 90's by the afternoon…..It is 84 now, with plenty of sun (sounds like a broken record), no clouds, and no wind…just getting hot and sultry, as usual….The high will be 90, and a possible rain or thunder shower this afternoon or later….just a heat shower popping up….!!

It sounds like everyone is staying busy with projects, and getting new wood to work later….

Bill…..Sounds like you've got a good pile stored up for eventual projects….Plenty of wood is the key..

Don….You're in your usual form…staying busy in your shop…I've never known anyone to stay in their shop as much as you do….I hope the flea markets and estate sales have paid off some for you….

BurlyBob….I've been in your situation a few times on miss-counting wood to finish a project…There's not a good feeling when you come up short….!! Then have to go get more….that sucks….!!

Mike….You sound like a world traveler with all the places you and the family have been to on your trip…Sounds fun….You can really get a good perspective of just how grand the Grand Canyon is when you see it, and look at it from different views….I've seen it twice….It is grand…!!
That's it for now, guys..got to go clean up my boat, and get ready for the next trip to the lake….Later, ya'll..


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, what a beautiful morning here. Suppose to hit the 80's. My ceiling project is almost finished and it's looking good, but will have to wait till after I get back from Boise. I'm thinking I'll hit Woodcraft to get some Brusso hinges. There's a couple of auto paint dealers to get wet dry sandpaper. This one outfit has up to 3000 grit. I've neglected my chisels for far to long. A couple are beginning to look like saw blades. I might even try to get granite slab scrap or three.

Bill you keep me thinking about that Black Walnut I could have off that ground in Iowa. I might have to figure
a way to get it. Just kinda doubt I'm up for falling trees anymore.

Mike I envy you getting to see those parts. I've always wanted to see Monument Valley, must have been something.

Well you all have a great couple of days. I'll catch you on the back side.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everybody,

78 and sunny is what they're calling for here in San Diego today,but since it's already 80, I think there's a good chance they could be wrong. Just a guess, mind you.

Not much happening around here today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW shaping up. 70 going to 80. Clear blue for the foreseeable future ;-)

Have fun moving in Boise BBob. Wave at my mom when you pass the sugar beet factory in Nampa. That is where I always get off.

I have been thinking the same about Don, the most ambitious of the Weather Watchers when it comes to shop dedication ;-) Makes me a bit guilty ;-(


----------



## Grumpymike

hi All, and Y'all for the southerners … 
Just plane hot here, 99° at 9AM … After a few laps in the pool the rule book says head for the A/C and stay there.

BB: ya mean ya cant glue on a few inches to that board? ... And while in the monument Valley I got my tonsils sun burnt 'cause my yap was hanging open the whole time … How to make one feel so small … Some of the things we saw on our trip were just mind blowing.

We covered 2400+ miles and will do it again in a heart beat. Parked the trailer in a spot for a few days and explored the area. Then back to base camp for the night and off again to the wonders of these United States.

Don: One of the things I do when I travel is seek out 'the guy' with a mill, I usually hear about him in the mom and Pop coffee shops where the locals hang out. I found a few pieces of really neat stuff and brought some home with me. nothing really rare or exotic this trip but I did get some burls to play with …

Well here I go to the air conditioned shop, had a great lunch with great friends … now for the 28 foot hike from the house to the shop in the heat … hope I don't melt.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all y'all,

82 and sunny is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. Right now it's 86 and climbing. Probably going to be hotter than 82, you betcha.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hit about 80 in WW today. Set a new record of 16 days above 80 by this date. Old one was 12.

Working on a plan to attack a nest of wasps in the attic ;-( I hate it when this happens. ;-(( ;-(( I made a special hose for the wasp spray to get into the nest up under the siding. Sure rather be making saw dust, of fishing, or shooting, or…... about anything else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be less than 90 here today. Gonna be great. Even better tomorrow.
Carport company is coming at 5pm Thursday to put up my 18×40 carport. They said they work til it gets dark. I guess the Mexicans will get some OT. I just want the thing up, then I can get all that lumber off my trailer and of course my camper under roof. Then I'm going to bury some electric cable to have a plug out there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I'm still "on the lamb" so to speak…..Just mainly been fishing while the weather is decent and hot..!!! About a half a day is all we can tolerate…By noon, it's beginning to melt us down…No work in the shop….I had to weed the flower bed behind the house yesterday morning, give it a good watering before the sun dried it out, so that's about the extent of my existence..!!! Sluffing off today, as I'm fishing tomorrow before the rain and possible storms hit in a day or two….Then the tourist begins to gather at the campsites around the lakes, and boaters, SeaDoos, and sun seekers hit here for the July 4th festivities….I'll will NOT be anywhere near the lake, and don't go out in that crowd on holidays…..

It is 80 right now, with plenty of sun, not a nod of wind, no clouds, and the high will be right at 94…..So another dry, hot day in store…..It looks like we might have a slight cooling down over the next few days, but not much….Low to mid 80's with some moisture…(?)....

Bob (WW)....Hope you get rid of the wasps….I've ran into that problem before…Dose up that nest with some good poison….Hot Shot, Real Kill, and others should do the trick..Just don't get stung…!!!

Bill…..Sounds like you've got the Mexican crew looking for overtime…5:00..? Sounds like they'll start after supper….Anyway, that's gonna be a really nice size carport….That should cover your toys..and wood…Having some electric out there is a good idea….You might want to go out at night and check things….How about a motion light or two mounted under the roof to pop on…..just for security….!!! Just my nickle's worth…!!

That's about for me today…Got to go out to the boat, and find some "magic baits" for tomorrow…..Later, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The light might be a good idea. It's already pretty bright out there though. There is a dusk to dawn on the front of the house and garage that lights up the whole area. Have fun fishing before the crazies arrive.


----------



## Rick Dennington

On the front and back of my shop I have motion detector lights mounted at each corner, and like your's, they are dusk till dawn….Mine comes on automatically when I walk out to the shop after dark, or when animals come around..One thing that is strange….When it storms, and thunders or lightening, they come on….I have to go out and re-set them….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

84 and sunny here in San Diego today. This should be the hottest day of the week, with it cooling off every day for the next few days. It should be down to around 74 on the 4th.

Rick, I know what you mean about the tourists. Over the 4th of July weekend, San Diego is a zoo with crowds everywhere. I've got some friends in from Wyoming, but they booked their room early.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Yep…..It's that way around here on every holiday, especially in the summer….It always starts with Memorial Day, then July 4th (that's the big one, cause people come from far and wide for the fireworks display at the dam), and the big finally is Labor Day….So like I said, the camp grounds, motels, and resorts are full….The folks around here have to depend on the summer tourist to make it through the winter….It's one big rat race, and the rats are winning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another mild, sunny day in WW.

Rick, any radio or electric signal can trigger the motion lights. In the burbs, cars going by is the most common complaint. I think it is the ignition system that triggers them.

I squirted the wasps nest as good as I could last night. They were trying to colonize today. I hit them again and the colonies too. Electric fly swatter is good on them ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Northern Michigan. The sun is bright against a big blue cloudless sky. The winds are calm and the temp is pleasant at 66 with a high of 82 today. Warming up just right for the 4th.

As you guys have so eloquently stated, the tourist or as we call them, the flat landers are coming. Actually they've been here for a week already waiting on the next bunch to join them for the 4th. I lived in Pigeon Forge, TN for a while and hated the holidays because of the tourists. That's one reason we left. I hide from them too.

I just finished and delivered my latest project. I'm kinda glad to get it out of my shop. It started getting dirty sitting out there. And, I think my grand daughter liked it. Of course everyone likes free. So anyway, take a gander.










I used Minwax Gel Stain on the cabinet. And you guys wanted to know my verdict. Yes, I like it. It's like spreading pudding or mud on the cabinet. You can use a paint brush or cloth to apply it. I prefer the paint brush. The stain seems to hide the "mistakes" better. Anyway, give it try. I think I will continue using gel stain on all my projects when called for.

Well, lots to do today guys, so it's out the door. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

81 here in San Diego today.

Have some people in from Wyoming. Gotta run.


----------



## BurlyBob

Evening gang. I got back this evening around 8:30pm. Let me take a moment and say this.. HOLY CRAP was it hot in Boise. Triple digits the whole freaking time. I can't imagine a worse way to spend a few days than lugging someone else's crap out of one hose and into another. Well it's done and I won't have to do that again any time smooth. I did manage a little side trip and got most of what I was looking to pick up. I stumbled across a hole in the wall antique store. I found a Diston Rip saw that looks to be in really great shape. I might have a line on several planes. We'll have to see what time tells. I'm beat and a date with my pillow. Night all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cabinet looks good Don. BBob, that 100 degree weather is what make those Idaho spuds so good ;-)

On shore flow every morning keeping things cool and pleasant, Burns off in early afternoon for a 70 degree day ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the weather here has made a turn. We've been dry all June. Now its raining and we are supposed to get 4-6 inches between now and Monday. We did need it. High Saturday is supposed to be 72.

My carport was supposed to be put up tonight. Now it is supposed to be tomorrow at 2. I was going to put my trailer load of lumber in the carport for the weekend. Well I wont be here to do that, so I put it in my garage. There is plenty of room. The trailer is touching the back wall and the garage door cleared the tongue by 1/2 inch.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. Nicer than the 80s we've been having.

Don, I like your cabinet, although I did notice that it's not lime green. Oh, well, I suppose young girls can make do with traditional finishes, too. Just joking; it is a nice cabinet.

Bill, I would think that your garage is more weatherproof than a carport. Might not be a bad thing, considering the amount of rain you're expecting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Bob, definitely more protected in the garage. Eventually the wood will live under the carport while it dries. I will cover it in addition to the carport roof. At first I didnt think the trailer would fit in the garage. Maybe I should just send you the rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that's the best way. I'd be happy to help you keep that wood dry by taking at least some of your rain. I try to help whenever I can.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

I'm still on the lamb, prolly until after the 4th….Haven't done much, but I did get on the lake with my partner yesterday…We fished Bull Shoals, and I headed up into Missouri around the Theadosa area….We caught 14 LM,SM, and Kentucky (spotted) base….On the water at 6:00 a.m., and fished till about 1:00. It wasn't real hot weather…until about 11:00, but clabbered up some, so it was pleasent…We were catching them on drop shot rigs, jigs, and MoJo rigs (a slimmed down vrsion of the Carolina rig).....After coming in, putting the rig in the shop, a bite of dinner and a good cool shower, I had a long, long snooze….Got up just in time for some red beans, cornbread, and taters…..That what we call in the South a poor man's meal…..Mighty tasty….!!!!!

Bill…. Sounds like the Mexicans needed a long siesta, and couldn't get to the job site on time….Pay them in pesos….!!! Getting a little rain shower here, too…No more fishing till after the holiday….when the tourist clear out…This rain may hamper their fun on the water…if we get it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to fish out of Theodosia a few times a year. We fished in Bratten Spring, Turkey Creek and Cowpen Hollow. I always liked the cowpens as we called the area. Even caught some trout in that area.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that stain on that cabinet looks real nice. You've got me thinking I might try that gel stain stuff. I'm game for anything that makes a job easier and better looking.

Rick if I ever get down that way we've got to snag some bass. I'd give anything to hook something bigger than these almost legal size smallies up here.

Weather's not to bad here, mid 80's light breeze and I just got the lawn mowed. Now I can do what I want!

Every body have a great day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have perfected my backhand with the electric fly swatter ;-) Deadly on wasps ;-))

Good thing the trailer fit in the garage Bill. 6 inches of rain might set back the drying ;-(

WE are supposed to cloud up a little for sprinkles and showers over the weekend. Typical 4th, sun comes back out when everyone has to head home from the holiday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It just finished raining and the sky's are clearing. I just checked the radar and it looks like we could get wet again. That's okay though, we need the rain. The temp is 61 with a high of 75 today. I was gonna mow today but, I guess I gotta wait until it dries out a little first.

I put a new window in my shop yesterday. I had a window given to me a few months back and I've been storing it outside hoping it wouldn't get broke. I couldn't put it in until I re-arranged the shop a little. Now that some of the project were out of the way, I figured it was time to get it done. I re-routed some electrical wires yesterday morning so I could put the window where I wanted it to go. Then studded the wall and cut the hole for the window and now it's in. It was a long and tiring day yesterday. Last night I sat down with a cold drink and a bottle of Aleve. I'm a little sore this morning but, what the heck. I'm making some shutters for the window today. I'll show some pics when I'm done.

WW Bob, did you ever get rid of your bee/hornet problem? I had a nest one time under my porch. I wasn't nice to them bees. Since I was on the Fire Dept., I used a CO2 extinguisher on them. Ice cold terror to them bees. Blew the nest to bits and froze them at the same time.

Thanks for the compliments on the cabinet guys. I was happy with the results and the grand daughter likes it. Now the mom wants one just like it.

Well, another cup of sheep dip and I'll be out the door working in the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My part of the rust belt is finally getting some needed rain, looks to be a gentle shower which is far better than a down pour given how far things have dried out. Mellow temperature in the forecast for the next week too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang, It's headed to the high 80's today. I'm batching it over the long weekend. Wife and daughters are headed back home and I get to babysit the pets. I'm looking forward to a little solitude and no nagging! Plan on finishing up a few projects before I start some flag cases. Should be a nice weekend.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

Boy, did it ever rain here yesterday and last night..Got the weeds cut just in time for the good moisture…..Still sluffing off, but we went into town for supper, then a little clothes shopping, then to Wally World for a grocery run….It had stopped raining when we went into WW, but by the time we were done, it was coming down in bucket loads….I had to drive really slow coming home, it was so hard….Rain expected here all of the holiday….The fun and sun seekers may get a little wet this weekend…..I' really don't care, though….WW was overrun with tourist last night, and will be for the next few days…..

Not a bad start for the morning here, as it's 77 and sunny, not much of a breeze, no clouds, and the high will be 88 with more rain likely coming in later today or night…60-70% chance through the 4th…..

BurlyBob…..Yes sir…If you ever get down here in my neck of the woods, I'll take you out on the lake, and we'll catch some fish….No guarantee on the size…..!!! But they are here…all we have to do is catch them…!!! I'm pretty sure you would like it down here…It seems all of the other Yankees did…that's why they are here…lol…!!
My wife is heading off down to Texas after the holidays, so I'll be batchin' too for about 2 weeks….AAHH…piece and quiet…!!!

Don… Be sure and post some shots of your new window install….You mostly have to be a carpenter to do that kind of work…I've done a little…!!

Yeti…..Glad to hear you're getting rained on up in Ohio, too….It makes them weeds grow faster….Good for gardens, and just re-freshes everything….!!
Well y'all…I'm outta here…Got to get started on making my special salsa for nachos and tacos….Later dudes….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and kinda overcast here in San Diego today. Should be sunny this afternoon. I wouldn't call it perfect beach weather for the tourists, but probably better than where they came from. Not too hot and the Pacific ocean with miles of beach can't be too hard to take.

I kinda wish the tourists would of brought some rain with them as a thank you, but no, not a drop.


----------



## Cricket

The weather hasn't been too bad yet this summer but looks like the triple digit numbers are headed this way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, 8 hours after the 2 1/2 hour carport installation started it is done. Luckily I wasn't paying by the hour. At least the weather will be dry under there this weekend.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Greetings and salutations from Northern Michigan. The weather is just dandy. The temp is 66 heading to 82. Clear blue sky's abound with a 10 mph wind. It's gonna be another beautiful day in the north woods.

Finished up my window install last night. Because we live in the country, some people like to make claim to your property, so it's always best to keep things locked up. Having windows in your shop just invites trouble too. So with that said, I added window shutters on my window so nobody can look inside to "window shop". I'll get some pictures so you can see what I'm talking about. Glad that project is done.

*FF Bill*, that's a nice carport. I like the sign too. Did you space those supports apart enough to put your slides out on you RV? That looks like it's gonna be a nice set-up for your wood and RV both. BTW, I saw on the news this morning that your area is on a flash flood alert. Be careful and don't get washed away.

WOW! Two of you guys batching it up at the same time. Good thing* Burly Bob* and *Rick* don't live close to each other, the town would be tore down by the time the wives came home. LOL I hope all goes well for you both during your free time.

Well boys, I'm gonna go out and sip on a coffee while I clean up my mess from yesterday in my shop. Y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego today, with a 100% chance of tourists clogging the roads and beaches.

We love 'em though; they're a big part of the economy. There used to be a bumper sticker around here that read "Welcome to San Diego! Now leave your money and go home." I always thought that a bit rude, myself.

Bill, that's a nice looking structure. They put that up in 8 hours, huh? That's after you did all the work on the slab, of course. I like the sign, too. In the photo, it makes the whole thing look rather like an old covered bridge. Kinda neat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 63° and headed to a high of 68. And yes it's raining and raining and raining and well you get the picture. Hopefully it stays at a nice pace instead of 4" in an hour, then we WILL have flash flooding.

The carport is 18' wide. I can open the slides and still have room to stack some lumber. I got that fire truck sign from a friend who has connections with a city sign shop. She got it for me and it's an actual one they would put up for a fire station. You're right, Bob, it does look like a covered bridge. You guys have seen exactly what I've seen. I won't be home to see it til Monday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Carport looks good Bill. The bees are way down ;-) Don. The nest is where I can't shoot spray directly in so I made an adapter tube to stick up under the siding. They have had 3 treatments. There are some around the roof. I hope they aren't planning to nest under the metal shingles!

Still have morning clouds and PM sun breaks, That rain didn't make it here today. Maybe tomorrow. I have tomatoes starting to turn! ;-) Usually don't set fruit until mid August.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you firecrackers,

The rain has hit….again…I was out in the sunroom sucking on my sheep dip, and it started getting really dark…I mean dark…I knew it was coming..just a question of when….Now it's nearly black out, and pouring down rain…The "sun seekers" out on the lake are prolly not enjoying this weather….In the state park across the dam there are campers, motor homes, tent dwellers, and people roughing it in general….It'll be the same weather tomorrow..

Currently it is 73, very cloudy and dark, a little breeze (kinda looks like tornado weather..?) with a high of 85, but that may be questionable…....More of the same for tomorrow on the 4th…The big fireworks shooting will be at the dam tomorrow night, and people from all around the country side will be here….We have no plans to go this year, as it's just me and the wife…My daughter and family usually come up (have for the last 5 years), but they made other plans….So we'll stay sequestered in and I can usually see some of the fireworks, if I walk out side and watch over the tree tops…But…it's the same oh same oh every year, so it's no big thing…..But….I hope those of you that do have plans have a good time, and eat plenty of dogs and burgers, etc…...

Bill….You're carport looks different that I had imagined…...Are you going to enclose the sides..? Are you going to add to your drive way into the slab..? Right now it looks like you'd have to jump the curb to park it….Just curious…!!!

Bob (WW).....Sure hope you can get rid of the bee's nest….Those things can get nasty….!!

Well all you fireworks shooters….I'm heading out to my shop, but I'll have to grab an umbrella first….Enjoy the 4th…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Good looking carport Bill. I get a chuckle out of the sign.

Looks like another nice day today mid 80's. well, another cup of coffee read the news and I'm out to the shop to finish a few small project. Only one last board on my knotty pine entry ceiling. It is looking good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 68 and raining. They say 81 for a high, but I don't see it coming close.
Thanks on the carport. 
Rick, I will be pushing up some gravel to get into the carport. The picture makes it look high, but it's only about a 3" lip. I may eventually concrete in front of there too, but that will be another year. As far as sides go, I don't think so, but maybe someday. Sometimes people will put sides on down to about 8' off the ground so you can still walk in from the sides. Sides make it very susceptible to wind damage.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Got it..!!...I know it'll look good when you get through with it…Was just curious as to how you were gonna finish it out….Sometimes you just have to go in steps to get things done and completed…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego today. No dark clouds, no rain…you guys have all the fun


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful day in the vacation land of Northern Michigan. Sky's are clear and winds are mild and the temp is 73 climbing to 84. Gonna be another nice one today.

I can tell ya one thing, I can't wait for tomorrow to come so all the flat lander's can go back home. It's been noisy as hell with all the fireworks, bands, and ATV's running around. For the last few nights, we haven't gotten to sleep before 2AM because of the vacationers setting off their fireworks and partying. Sheesh! Enough already.

I got my pictures ready to show the world my carpenter skills or lack of. LOL So, here they go.




























I'm sure the pictures say enough. I'm glad it's in finally and what a difference it makes with lighting in the shop. Winter will be a little more bearable now.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you fun seekers,

Well, here it is the 4th, and we have no plans to do anything….No company, no dogs or burgers, no fireworks….Just a lazy day, as it's raining it's butt off…again, and this time it's flooding…..There is almost 5" in the rain gauge, and is still coming down in buckets, and more on the way….Rain is predicted each day through Friday…It ain't over till it's over….My fishing is certainly hampered…...Anyway, I hope you guys enjoy the day, and maybe grill out for some dogs and burgers, and see some fireworks, or spend time with friends or family…..

It's 71 now, with pretty heavy rain, dark skies, no wind, and plenty of heavy cloud cover..The high will be 87 (again..questionable)...It will start getting hotter as the week roles along….

Don….The new win-der will really put more light in your shop..And… you can see if anyone is sneaking up on you…!!! Natural light always makes for a better working enviorment….Stellar job, bud..!!

dawsonBob….Sure wish I could ship some of this moisture your way…We have way too much, and like I said…it ain't over yet….That's it for me for now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Happy 4th of July to everyone!

74 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Good job on the window, Don. Should make for a better working environment. I like the bench in front of the window, too. Nowadays, you could probably sell something like that for good money.

Rick, too bad about the rain. I'd gladly accept your offer and take some off your hands. Shipping is the problem.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 4th all. Came home and got my camper moved under the carport. Carport doesn't look as big now, but it sure fits well. Plugged the camper back in and an hour later I smelled a terrible sulphur smell. Turned out to be coming from the battery which was boiling hot. Time for a new battery. Glad I caught it when I did.

Nice job on the shutter Don. I saw your truck in the picture and wondered if you ever got it running. What's above your shop? Is that a gambrel roof?

Rick, I think your rain ought to be done for a while. Ours is.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a little overcast this morning and I don't know why. It's not supposed to rain so. The temp is 67 with a high of 89 expected. Wind is calm.

This is gonna be short cause we're taking one of our grand children back down state today. Thanks for the compliments on the window, I worked a couple of summers as a carpenter so it gave me enough knowledge to get in trouble and screw things up. The shutters turned out nice but, I was thinking of putting in rifle crosses just for the fun of it. LOL

FF Bill, Yes, I did get my truck running. We changed out the fuel pump Sunday morning. It was pretty quick. But, thanks for asking.

Well, gotta get on the road early ahead of those vacationers who stuck around for one more day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I hope you all had a nice weekend, with the holiday and all…..The rain is gone for a while, but it'll be back soon..Right now it's 87, hot, humid, and cloudless at this point…Clouds are supposed to move in sometimes today, but who knows…The high will be 94, and the humidity will climb to 76%....That's sweatin' weather….It'll get into the 90's before the week is out…..
We didn't do much of anything, except eat, sleep, and watch some movies….No company, and piece and quite…. Not much news to pass along..I plan to hit the lake after all the vacationers and tourist are gone…prolly about Thrusday or Friday…...But then more rain is forecast for then, so it'll be a crap shoot if we make it…

Don't know if you guys noticed or not, but we're working on 5,000 post on the weather topic….I never thought we'd make it this far….You guys are tried and true, and makes this what it is…..We have a good bunch of hombres on our thread….Let's keep it going as far as we can carry it…ok.?? That's it for me for now…Later, y'all…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today.

My friends who were here for the Mensa convention have gone back to Wyoming. They love San Diego, but don't like all the hustle and bustle. Can't say that I blame them.

Hope everyone had a great 4th!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and humid this morning with a temp of 71. The radar is showing some TS coming our way so the garden will be getting a drink soon. The temp forecast for today is 90.

I took my benches down to my kids restaurant yesterday and put them in place. They dresse up the entrance a little better than the bubble gum machines did. He's happy with the benches so, I'm glad. When I got home, I started cleaning the shop to get ready for another project. Tomorrow, my wife and I will be working at an Estate Sale. That's gonna be like letting a couple of kids loose in a candy store. It's gonna be fun but, I gotta get up early to get there, ugh!

*FF Bill*, I forgot to answer your questions about the barn. Yes, it is a gambrel roof barn. And, the upstairs is full of junk. We have everything up there that we don't look at anymore. I have all my old fire department papers up there in boxes and we have family pictures in plastic bins and whatever else you can think of. I also have my dust collector up there so I don't hear the noise when it's running. Aren't you glad u asked. LOL

My wife has to have a throat scope today, so we'll be leaving in a few minutes. So, I have to get ready to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Cricket

For the next few months our forecast will tend it be the same every day.

IT IS TOO HOT!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Never seen too hot myself, on vacation a couple weeks ago I stepped out of the car in Savannah, GA and the heat hit me like a hairdryer. A bank clock indicated 101 and the humidity was certainly over 85%; glorious!!


> For the next few months our forecast will tend it be the same every day.
> 
> IT IS TOO HOT!
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

Mercy…!! It is storming like a mad women here…The rain hit around 10:15, and is now thundering, lightening, and the wind is blowing 50 mph (I'd guess, anyway)...I can't even see across the road into the woods it's so hard….It was 81, with lots of humidity, got very dark (I had to turn on some house lights to see good), and it's still gettin' it…No let up for a while, looks like….The high is supposed to be 97, and once this storm blows through, we might just get that…..This is a good one, folks….!!!!The rest of the week looks about the same as today as far as weather goes.. Just a little FYI….


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow gang sounds like a bunch of you have less that delightful weather. Here in the Oregon high desert it's a balmy 61 and might hit 76. Beautiful blue skies and little wind. It's going to be a pleasant day in the shop. Doing some tool maintenance, sharpening chisels and plane irons. I really need to get out and spray some weeds.
Maybe tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW lately. Sun burns off and peeks through in PM once in a while. Getting to high 60s.

Shot a 200 yd 22 RF match yesterday. Shifty tail winds moving those little bullets across the target about 8" from 10 o'clock to 4 ;-( Couldn't see it on wind flag and no mirage to read with the high overcast sky.

In the one shot match, 4 out of 7 shooters had the shot within .023" difference from center between 9 and 12 on the target. The odds of that are "0" to none! ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the morning was nice, but now it's raining and raining storming. We had two fronts coming in, One from the east and one from the west. That was weird. I hope it stops. I've got a borrowed dump trailer and I need to go get a few loads of rock.

I have seen too hot, way too hot and it's just plain hot. I've had enough of it. I want to move to northern Minnesota.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone

75 and sunny here in San Diego today. If the long range forecast is to be believed, we won't get out of the 70s for more than a day or two this month. Average for this time of year is in the 80s.

Cricket, this summer might be the time to take a vacation somewhere cool - somewhere other than Texas 

Our weather here in San Diego is pretty much like BBob, was describing for up North. Blue skies and nice temps. I'd trade 'em for a few days of rain though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's the same old stuff…just a different day….Lots and lots of rain, thunder, lightening, and heavy down pours this morning….I sat in the sunroom this a.m., drinking my sheep dip, and having a cig, and it was so loud out there I couldn't hear my wife talking before she left for work…It is 79 now, which cools down when it rains, and gets very clabbered over and dark skies, and more rain is on the way…The high will be 94 once this is outta here, but from now through Sunday it's this way every day….Then… after all the rain leaves for the day, it turns hot and humid…again….But it's summer so no big thang…!! It just puts a damper on my fishing time….Guess I need to start a project in the shop to occupy my slack time….I'd rather be on the lake, though….

BurlyBob….Sounds like you're getting them tools all sharpened up for some serious shop time…I hate sharpening chisels and planes…I don't use hand tools, so I don't worry too much about it….Kills my back to stoop over to do that….So I don't…..

Bob (WW)....Sounds like some good shootin' there, pard….All I shoot around here in the woods is squirrels…. My .22 rifle is zeroed in at a 100 yards…...Well…here comes more rain again….!!

Bill…..Hope you were able to get the rocks laid down for your driveway. If you were /are getting as much rain as I am, you'll have a tough time getting it done….This morning I emptied the rain gauge before this round of rain hit, and there was 5" of water in it….Now I'm starting over….lol.. Stay out of Minnesota, bro….it's too dang cold there for us Southern boys.!!!

dawsonBob….I have no encouraging words for you on the lack of rain…I wish we had 75 degrees up here…again…We'll see that in the spring of 2017…You have good weather over us, but we have good rain over you…!!

Ok guys and gals…Here comes another round of thunder and lightening and very hard rain, so I'm outta here…Time to hit the sunroom with another cup of joe and a cig…..Later…We're working on 5,000….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 and sunny here in San Diego again today.

Rick, you'd think that somewhere between us would have the perfect weather and rain, but I checked, and, nope. Guess it doesn't work that way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain on and off all day with hard downpours and all the associated light and noise.
Rick, I managed to get two loads of gravel in between rains. Not as much as I wanted and I didn't get to spread it. Have to wait for Sunday for that. Now I'm at work for three days…..again.


----------



## BurlyBob

What's with this? Sounds like we're all getting rain except DBob.

Rick I did get things sharpened up pretty nice. I've got a set of those blue handled Marples from before Irwin bought them out. They are okay but nowhere near as good as my German Kirschen (Two Cherries) chisels. Those things hold an edge forever. My plane Irons weren't nearly as bad I thought they were. The really discouraging thing that totally has me down in the dumps, My Stanley #8. I picked it up a couple of years ago for $35. I cleaned it up and was finally getting around to finishing the tote and knob. I found rust on the sole and some pitting. I sure hope it won't take much work to smooth that out. Finding that was really heart breaking.

You guys seen the news about these last couple of officer involved shootings? It sure bugs me to see stuff like that. It also makes me glad I'm out of that business. It was tough enough doing the job without stuff like that happening. It sure doesn't seem to be getting any better does it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got toasty in the rust belt yesterday, the humidity was the real killer, I finally broke down and turned on the A/C for the first time this year. A little part of me dies every year when I cave in and fire it up. I was worth it today, hot again and a couple passing showers. One dump quite a bit of rain in only about 15 minutes.

Bob, I did hear about the two shootings, no real detail on the one in LA, but I saw the video taken by the driver of the car in MN. I know there's always two sides to every story but it's looking really, really bad for the cop in that video. I know a few cops and some are just tired of carrying side arms (those in the burbs); a lot of liability and being conditioned to reach for the most powerful tool when it's rarely required is the main reason. I know of two that left just for different careers due not only to the negative image constantly portrayed by mainstream media but the interdeparmental politics.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today.

My heart goes out to the families of the cops wounded or dead in Dallas this morning.

I have an early appointment at the VA this morning, so I'll check out now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy this morning with mild temps and calm winds. The temp is 70 with a high of 81 expected today with TS later this afternoon. We had some TS roll through last night and dumped a bunch of rain on us. The garden is happy.

My wife and I helped work an estate sale yesterday and boy was it busy. We worked the pole barn that was full of "stuff". We sold most everything by noon. When afternoon hit, it got so hot in that tin roofed barn, we were begging for some type of breeze. It was miserable. I was able to pick up a few treasures though and make a few contacts for future aprons. But, I don't know how many times I heard the story about someone throwing out some aprons recently. I've heard that story too many times.

Yes, *Burly Bob*, I heard of the shootings and the recent one in Dallas. Tragic for all parties concerned. I'm glad for my friends that are retired from PD and I worry about the ones still in. I can't help but think the news media helps bring this crap on. It's like picking at a scab, it's only going to makes things get worse.

Well, I'm going out to check my garden to see how it's doing after all this rain. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful morning here. It might get up to mid 80's. I'm headed to the river. Weatherman says it's going to be a real nice day. If only the fish cooperate.

That whole Dallas mess and all the rest make me sick to my stomach. If only we had a leader who knew how to bring people together. Sadly we don't. It's another reason I miss Regan. You all remember his Oval Office address after the Challenger tragedy? That's how a real leader consoles the country!

I'll stay off my soapbox now. May all of you have a great day and may all of the fallen Rest in Peace.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, everyone since Reagan has been varying levels of disappointment, the most extreme being the most recent.

Trying to figure out if it's going to rain, only a 20% chance in the forecast but it's looking nasty out at times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just had an officer shot in the neck here in St. Louis. Apparently during traffic stop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Had rain yesterday, about 1/3". Today is back to 70 with sun breaks.

I am finally off of hold with customer service! ;-)) Internet is working, security camera working, everything is working ;-)) Bees are gone from the attic, but are starting a nest in a roof vent. That should be an easy fix ;-) One shot should get them, not 4. I'm working on getting an irrigation system set up for the hanging baskets and tomatoes for when we leave for a v few days. Neither do well unless kept moist.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

Here it is Saturday, and it's still raining…..Like I said in my last post that I emptied out 5" of water from the rain gauge…..About 2:30 or so this morning, I was woke up by loud thunder, lightening, and a heavy downpour of rain…It was really blowing hard, as I could hear it hit the bedroom window…Thought the whole house was gonna get blown away…The wind must of been howling 40-50 mph….It was kinda scary…My first thought was a tornado was hitting….Just glad it was the other….This morning there were a lot of small limbs and leaves all over the yard, so maybe it sounded worse than it was….It was 72 after all that hit, which cooled things down somewhat, and now it's 74, with lots of cloud cover, no wind (it blew out of here, I guess), and some more rain on the way (?)..The high today is 84. The sun is trying to peak out between the cloud cover, and it might make it….More rain slated for tomorrow and Monday….We'll prolly get it..!! After dumping the 5" in the gauge, I now have 1" after last night….More on the weather as it develops later on….Back to you guys…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

77 and sunny here in San Diego again today.

Rick, glad that there wasn't any more damage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly cloudy with sprinkles and 65+ in WW today.

The bees in the roof vent were not so easy. The cap won't come off. A few of the little buggers tried to sting me while I was working on it last night. One got a lucky shot in ;-( Found a few more dead ones that came out of the other nest today.

I'll give them both another blast of hornet spray after dark.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful day in Northern Michigan. It's 72 with blue sky's above and calm winds. Forecast calls for more blue sky's and 80. The rest of the week looks like sunny and warm. Can't beat that with a stick.

We had some horrendous storms come through Friday afternoon. Hail the size of baseballs and 60-70 mph winds. It seems to have hit everywhere but here and I'm glad. I don't think my garden can take too much more rain although we got about an inch during the ordeal.

I went to the estate sale and worked again yesterday (Saturday) and for my payment, I got to rifle through the wood they had there. I brought home 6 8' 2×12 womanized boards (like new) and 3 8/4 10' x 12" oak boards. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the oak yet. They are kinda big for my planner. But, I'll figure something out. I never turn down free.

*Rick*, It's a good thing you didn't get blown away with your storm. I'll bet it's gonna get humid after all that rain though.

*WW Bob*, I hope this is the end of your bee problem. I'd say you've been tested.

Here's an interesting thought, summer is almost half over! Grrr! Where did it go already?

Well gang, it's time for me to get re-acquainted with my shop. I haven't been able to play in it for a few days. I also have the lawn to catch up on too. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother are we getting some rain or what? I woke up around 5 am and it's been raining ever since. It's very much needed here. I was suppose to take my son fishing yesterday. He got roped into helping his inlaws move.
Thought he had enough of that this past month.

I'm trying to get some varnishing done and it's taking forever with all this humidity. Only getting one coat on a day.

Rick, you were worried about a tornado. I've never really seen one and sure don't want to !

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all y'all,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today. The thermometer says 80 on my porch, so the weather report is wrong again.

Rain, rain, rain. Rain everywhere but here. C'mon, Mother Nature, give a little, huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

Noon 0'clock here and it's still raining!


----------



## dawsonbob

Noon O'clock, and it's not raining here. Enjoy, Bob, enjoy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No sign of bees today ;-)

sunny, cloudy and overcast about 70. Had to get an extender to get Wifi to the camera on the driveway. Everything up and running ;-)

Mom said she had showers in the Valley yesterday. She thought about 2 1/2". Sounds like a lot for the Treasure Valley but some of those thunderstorms can dump a bunch!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening fellers. It was sunny and about 90 today, getting muggy again. A little hotter tomorrow.
We went to lowes and bought a new track light fixture for the kitchen. Came home to out it up and discovered my sump pump had quit working. Lots of water on the basement floor. Little damage, but a mess to clean up. Gotta put in a new pump tomorrow. It was supposed to rain here this evening, but it didn't even get cloudy.

I ordered a little lock box to keep a pistol in in my truck. I'm not a concealed carrier, but I will be soon. Gonna take a class ASAP and get a new little pistol. At least my pistol will be in my truck in the parking lot.

Went to an estate sale that we drove by. Sign said 50% off today. I got a handsaw for $2.50, a little old square for $.50 and a nice framing square for $1. Didn't need the saw, but, well you know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Trouble in the area Bill making you start?

Too bad about the sump pump.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not a cop, but it won't take long before fire and ems become targets too. I decided a few days ago when an area officer was ambushed and shot in the neck two days after Dallas.


----------



## Cricket

> Never seen too hot myself, on vacation a couple weeks ago I stepped out of the car in Savannah, GA and the heat hit me like a hairdryer. A bank clock indicated 101 and the humidity was certainly over 85%; glorious!!
> 
> For the next few months our forecast will tend it be the same every day.
> 
> IT IS TOO HOT!
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Normally, I would agree with you. I have always loved Texas heat.

This year though, it seems to be kicking my butt.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I'm very afraid you are probably right. I sure hope it doesn't come to that but I remember instances in the past where EMS and fire have been targets. Pretty sad situation isn't it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, I pays to be insured. My grandson is in Navy Reserves, they told them a year or two ago to not wear uniforms off duty. Sad day in America, indeed. All they would have to do to stop this is stop resisting and settle things peacefully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, we talked about not wearing stuff off duty that tells who we are. Not too much worry around here, but it's when going to the city that gets risky. It is sad, but like Bob said, most cases of police shootings can be prevented by either not breaking the law or by not resisting arrest. In other words don't put yourself in that position.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy this morning with a light cloud cover. The radar shows rain moving in from the west off Lake Michigan. I'm not sure if it will hold up enough energy to make it here. The temp is 71 with a high expected to reach 85.

I got all my lumber tucked away from the estate sale. What a job especially those big honking Oak boards. It took two of us to load them up and I, me, myself unloaded them. Ugh! I started sizing up some lumber for a night stand project for my daughter. But, I won't start it this week cause of too many doctor appointments for my wife and me.

*FF Bill*, 2 things, first nice haul on the estate sale stuff. Aren't thy fun? Looks like you caught the sale on the last day. Usually, it's half off on the last day of the sale. If you're interested, go to Estatesales.net and find your state and from there you can locate a city that's close to you that shows where the estate sales are. I use that site all the time.But, I only go to sales that are in my direction of travel for that day. They usually have pictures of the stuff they have to sell.

Second, buy yourself a back up sump pump for those days when your's goes out. It always seemed that when you needed a sump pump, it would be a Sunday or after hours when the hardware store was closed and you desperately need a pump. It helps and they save you that midnight trip to the store 20 miles away. Just say'n.

Tucking your weapon away in your vehicle is a good idea but, I'm afraid the government is gonna take them away from us sooner or later. I hope not though. I know that will start a whole new conversation but. And as far as the EMS and Fire Service may be the next targets, it's a big possibility. We thought of that a while back. They talked about ordering vest for the EMS peeps but, it never materialized. Not enough money in the budget.

*Dawson Bob*, Sorry you're not getting much luck with the water works. I wish I could help you out.

Well boys, it's time to get off this thing and do something constructive around here. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Should be a nice day today. Some sunshine and low 70's. I'm hopefully getting some of those last projects out of the way so I can start some flag cases. I've got to make a picture frame for a great photo of me and my grandson. I'm thinking black walnut would be the best. But than I think black walnut is just about the best for anything. Just wish I could talk "Stick in the Mud" into letting me buy a couple hundred BF from my friend. She's kinda hesitant right now.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and sunny here in San Diego today. Well, actually, it's 79: they got the forecast wrong again.

Bill, with your job and the number of wackos out there today, you really should carry.

It's a sad, sad thing when our country has descended to the level ours has today. Yes, I do blame this on liberals, specifically the ones in power today. It's been their policies that have caused our present state of chaos.

Where's Ronnie when we need him?

Not in the least bit sorry for the rant.


----------



## BurlyBob

You shouldn't be DBob and your right on all scores.


----------



## firefighterontheside

90 something and sunny, muggy out. Got my lumber off my trailer finally and trailer out of garage.
Second pump on hand is a great idea Don. Got a replacement installed and water is pumping out.
Don, I totally forgot to look for nail aprons.
Talked to a CCW instructor who is also a State Trooper. He will only charge me $50, but I have to wait til September for his next class. That's a bummer, but it won't stop me from taking my pistol in the truck.

I can't see them taking away my legally purchased guns.

Come on over BBob, I've got lots of walnut.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On shore flow with high overcast burning off to partly cloudy and high 60s in WW today.

It will be a while before they make them illegal, 84% of Americans support 2nd Amendment. I wouldn't want the job of collecting them in MT, ID or WY ;-(

Bill, I would think the risk is from targeting any uniform, not necessarily firefighters.

About 5 years ago, a guy was shot in the head at a stop light a couple miles from here. No idea why, probably a road rage incident. The victim survived. He didn't have any idea.

A few months ago I had 3 or 4 speeding tailgaters doing at least 55 in a 35 whiz past and cut in front of me. At the next stop light a motorcycle pulled up all PO'd. I have not idea what about. At the previous intersection, there was nobody in sight behind me or on either side. They had to be doing at least that fast to catch and pass. What ever it was, not speeding and not tailgating would have probably prevented it. Lots of crazies out there and they are expanding at an exponential rate -(

Last week a retired cop told me he answered his door one morning about 1030 or 1100. A guy said he was out of gas. This is on a dead end cul-de-sac about 2 blocks from the nearest gas station. The cop told him he didn't have any gas but the station was close by. The guy walked back to an old white car about 25 yards across the cul-de-sac.

3 more heads popped up when he got there. One in the back seat handed the guy that had been at the door a gun. He shook his head and handed it to the guy in the passenger seat. He shook his head and handed to the back. The talked it over for a few minutes and drove off. The cop said as the car turned around to go, he could see it didn't have a license plate on either end. WA requires them on both now.

He said he thought they were discussing whether or not to home invade that old man when they were having the discussion in the car. They didn't know he was a retired cop. Good thing they made the right decision that time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For the most part you're right Bob. Our uniforms can be mistaken for police. Mostly navy blue. Though I know some people resent any authority. Firefighters and paramedics have been the targets of numerous violent crimes. About ten years ago we had a guy set his truck on fire in St. Louis and roll it into the street. When firefighters showed up to put it out he shot the first guy to get off the truck in the head. He was a friend of one of our volunteers. This guy had been having a problem with the city for a long time that had nothing to do with the FD. It's no different than shooting cops in Dallas because of what happened somewhere else.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for the offer Bill. I'm pretty sure the moving cost would pretty well cover my costs here. Sadly, I'm due to inherit a piece of ground in SW Iowa with close to 3 dozen black walnut trees. The largest is 36" at the butt and it's 10 feet + before the first limb. I don't know anyone back there who can knock them down or where to get them milled. My Dad and I were going to do that one day. Guess we'll just sell the place and give the money to Mom.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, that much walnut that size should be worth getting a local logger's bid or opinion. There must be commercial operators that would be interested. If there isn't, that is a clue too. I'm told the logs around my Tree Farm aren't worth hauling to the mill and the closest one is less than five miles. Lots of big maples aren't worth it, but it has to be hauled to Elma. That is a long haul.

DBob pretty well sums up the issues causing the other problem. My wife had a kid at recess that would not behave, starting fights and hitting. She made him walk with her and have a little chat when he did that. After a few months, she had him behaving himself. She was told no more of that. Not in his education plan. It wasn't long before he was back to normal. ;-( After 25 years, she could spot the ones headed for trouble and probably prison time ;-( One of the jr highs here has a 60% staff resignation rate this spring because they can't make the kids behave. It looks like it will be worse before it gets better. She refused to move up to jr high several years ago when one of the teachers she worked for wanted her to "move up".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Iowa is not too far Bob. I'll meet you there with my saw in hand.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

Well….Here again, I have been awol for the last couple of days…..Haven't really been slummin'.....just fishing..!!

Me and my partner went out on the lake 3 days in a row, and it about killed me….I'm so stove up, I can't hardly get around good…..Everything hurting on this old wore out bod…!! We'd take my rig, then his, swapping out…...One day it rained on us when it wasn't supposed to..Luckily we were close to a boat house (dock), and we pulled in there to get out of the rain…It was empty, so no problem….We were setting there enjoying a cup of java, and the guy that owned the dock saw us, came down with an umbrella, and ask if we were ok…..we explained, and he was really nice about letting us use his dock…which is kinda unusal for dock owners….especially since it said "Private dock….keep out"...But it all turned out ok, and when the rain finally quit, we went back to fishing….Caught a couple that day….Next day….we couldn't buy a bite….Threw everything we had tied on +, and nothing…..The front had turned them off, I guess..So we were in by noon…
My wife left for Texas Sunday morning so I have free rein of the house for 2 weeks….Yiipee..!!!
It is very muggy this morning, and the temp is 81, very humid, and the high will be 94, and muggy….It's pretty well clabbered over, and looks like rain, but I'm doubtful…..The rest of the week looks pretty much the same…

I better clear out of here, as my pest control guy is on his way to do my house and shop….You guys stay save, and stay out of harm's way….It's getting bad out there. Watch your backs…...!!! Later y'all….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill thanks fro the offer. I've pondered this issue for years. WWBob I thought the same thing. Tried to make some contacts with no luck. I may end up dragging my buddy back there and we tackle the job ourselves.

We've got clouds and a little rain in the forcast. I'm closing in on the end of my PITA projects!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Got to deal with the VA today.

Y'all stay safe. No, really, I mean it.


----------



## MacNut11

Hot, dry, need rain bad our part of the Piedmont of NC. Only had an 1" since the end of May.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the river in the morning. Should be a nice day upper 70's and light wind. Now if the fish will only bite.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good luck, Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck BBob. I hope a big un almost, just almost, jerks the rod out of your hand ;-)

Same for your Rick, just almost! Hate to see you guys lose good rods.

Same old, same ol' here in WW today, onshore flow in AM burning off to partly cloudy about 70. Oh hum, zzzzzzzzzzzz…....

No wasps for a couple 3 days now. I think I won the war. That sting was swollen for 3 or 4 days! More than a few of those could be a serious medical problem ;-(

I forgot to mention yesterday about that retire cop that thought he might get home invaded, he was a little slow answering the door that morning. He heard the lowllfe trying to force it open just before he answered it.

I have a couple new security cameras up. The record into a cloud instantly and are viewable on a cell phone app. I like em. They have a live view at anytime to boot. Check them out at Ring.com. Standard disclaimer, I just love em ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon gents. It's getting warm out there. Supposed to hit about 93, but thunderstorms around 3. Had pump training this morning, drafting with the new pumper. We don't draft much, but still need to know how to do it.

I got my carry gun yesterday. It's a smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. Nice little gun. I have it locked in a box in the truck. I know some guys bring theirs into the station and keep it in a backpack or other, but I'm not gonna do that. I'm on schedule to take CCW class in September, but Missouri may pass constitutional carry before that. We will see.

Two days of work and then 10 days in Branson. I hope to have a lot of relaxing, some fishing and some fun. Hope Bob and Rick are catching the big ones today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today. This is our Spring weather, really. Our Summer doesn't happen til August and September.

Bill, nice piece.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, I'm enjoying a nice light breezy evening tonight. We've had some small storms roll through the area lately and we've gotten enough rain to float my garden. But, in-spite of the rain, it's doing well so far. It's been pretty toasty out during the day time hours. It's gotten up to 96 the other day and today it was 92. The temp now is 76 and muggy. Tomorrow's forecast is a high of 86.

I'm yakking at you guys tonight cause I have another doctor's appointment in the morning and then I'm done for a week. So I won't have time to shoot the bull with you in the morning. Yesterday I got a steroid shot in the hip for some Bursitis that I didn't know I had. Tomorrow I'm getting a myelogram which is where they put something in my spine to make it "shine" I guess. I'm not looking forward to this procedure, but I am looking forward to walking better with no leg pain. It's supposed to determine whether I need surgery on my back. I hope it's worth it.

Before I forget, Hi there *MacNut*. Welcome to our humble abode.

Looks like you guys have had some "lively" conversations about obtaining black walnut. I say, get you're ax *Burly Bob* and go cut those trees down before someone else gets them first. Just kidding. But, I do think you should go get that timber before you wait too long. You've got to air dry it for a while before you use it unless you're gonna kiln dry it.

I think anyone who has a uniform is in trouble. No matter if it's a postman, milkman (do they have them anymore?), maintenance man, or anyone who where's a uniform. This country is nuts for sure.

Well, I've given my 2 cents worth tonight so it's time for me to kick back and watch the boob tube for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey the fishing was great…the catching not the best. I've had better days down on the river.

Don your very right about those BW trees. I do need to do something with them. The big one was behind my Great Grandfathers house. I have no idea if anything was nailed to it. I'm going to have to give serious consideration to that whole project. I'm not a wood turner by any means, but I always thought the roots would be quite a prize for that. Any ideas?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, our afternoon storm turned into a whopper. High winds. There's tons of trees down. I ran at least 15 wires down calls by myself. Most in our area are without power. Power company guy said it will probably be 4 days before everyone gets power back. I saw at least 2 walnut trees down. One was a big one. Have to keep my eye on that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you Dog! Make me jealous why don't you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A little more sun in WW today. Made it to 72 this afternoon.

Good luck tomorrow Don. Hopefully they can fix it.

Bill, Do any of you carry on duty?

BBob, Glad the fishing was great.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lots of wind last night. I had the firepit full of branches and hadn't burned in quite a while. Got it started a little before 6pm and was able to burn everything up before the rain came at 9:45. Running back and forth to the computer to see the front coming was time consuming. The wind came hard and fast just a couple minutes before the rain which we badly needed. It was supposed to rain today to but now the forecast says only a 20% chance, we'll take what we can get.


----------



## BurlyBob

Talk about another crazy night. Woke up at 2am laid there till 4:30, got made coffee and read the news. Guess I'll start my day early.

I've got a crazy question for you all. A few years ago I picked up a bunch of Granite cut offs to sue for sharpening.
chisels and plane irons. They've all got sort of ragged edges and ends. You think I can use that same saw blade I did for my cement side to cut a smooth edge on them? I watched a Youtube where some idiot was running his circular saw to cut granite while his wife held a garden hose for him. Power cords everywhere and both wearing flip flops. Oh yeah this guy did his cutting by pulling the saw backwards to avoid chipping the surface, "Genius".
I know you guys are going to tell me to tack it to a countertop shop. The closest one is 47 miles away. Just kicking this idea around and might give it a go when I get bored. Besides we need another topic of conversation here to liven up the mix.

It's gonna be a beautiful day mid 70's and lots of sun. That means yard work today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It should work, the technique would need some refinement to be safe. I've used a belt sander before with a good belt to knock the sharp edges of a piece of marble for making a cold table for candy making. It worked ok, but very slowly.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

A nice round 80° and sunny here in San Diego today.

BBob, I don't see why an abrasive cut-off disk/wheel/diamond blade wouldn't work. Granite is fairly hard, but not so hard it can't be cut with a circular saw. There may be instructions on Youtube for that sort of thing.


----------



## BurlyBob

Think I'm going to give a try on one of the smaller pieces. I just reread my previous post. Sure looks like I should have proof read it. Sadly I think faster than my fingers can type, hence all the errors. My Bad.


----------



## dawsonbob

A failing I also share. Damned fingers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well WWBob, we have a policy against it. Do I think a few guys do it? Yes. A few years ago we almost instituted a policy that would allow it, but there were too many questions. We sure go on calls where it would be nice to know someone was carrying. I think if we got sent to something like Ferguson again the chief would say do it.

It's a bit muggy out today, but not too hot. Still thousands without power in the area.

Went to bed at 11:30 last night, dog tired. Got up at 12 for a car fire at Quik trip. Back to be about 1. Phone call from the chief at 0500 that he and I were taking one of our disaster preparedness AC units to DeSoto, 45 minutes away, for a nursing home without power. Even though I got those 4 hours of sleep, I'm still tired.

BBob, I suggest a diamond blade whether it be on a circ saw or an angle grinder. I don't think an abrasive blade will make you very happy cutting granite.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in WW, sun out early, expecting 75 ;-)

I set up an irrigation system to water the hanging pots and tomatoes while we are gone for a few days. looks like it will work great, but I can't really control flooding out the hanging pots with valves ;-( I will add a second timer.

BBob, It will cut, but slow and use a dust mask!! I have cut concrete in the driveway to access plugged storm drains. Pros use water to cool and lube diamond blades, but they are spendy!! I used to have one, but it was a hole saw for conduit penetrations. I have more to do to replace the water main to the house. If you want to practice b4 you risk cutting good granite, come on up ;-)

Bill, I have mixed feeling about this carry business. It is a PIA, especially in summer. I can envision a major jihad event were there might be one or two active shooters. Too many armed civilians not knowing who is who with a few over zealous shooting at anyone with a firearm could escalate into an event worse than the jihad. Too bad we did not try to control criminal behavior back when it was still at manageable levels.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Too bad we did not try to control criminal behavior back when it was still at manageable levels.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hallelujah, brother, Hallelujah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya Bob. I do too. I will not be carrying on a regular basis, but there might be a time where I decide to do it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I can certainly understand why you might at times want to, but personally I wouldn't do it, especially if I knew someone else on my crew was voluntarily assuming a level of liability they might not fully be aware of. I've also heard ammunition doesn't do well in fires!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Yeti, I didn't mean on duty. I won't be carrying on duty. True about the fires. What I've heard is that Kansas is working on a law that allows firefighters to carry on duty. They will have to have lock boxes on the pumper and will have to lock up the firearms any time they wear turn out gear.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An old barn caught fire on my uncle's place when I was a teenager. There wasn't much in it. My uncle had a few odds and ends and a set of sock racks for his truck. When dad and I were getting the stuff out, we kept hearing pops. Finally decided one of my cousins probably left a box of 22 shells in there many years before and forgot them ;-)

It was a hot summer day. The barn was aged. The local volunteers had to come 7 miles after getting to the station. They got there in time to push the walls toward the center. At least they minimized the mess ;-) They wouldn't have had enough water on board to put it out anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard a lot of ammo going off in fires. Not much danger there. Without being in the chamber the bullet doesn't really go anywhere.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy with a light breeze. The temp is 64 with a high of 70 expected today. No complaints, I love it.

I made it through my needle pick yesterday. I spent most of the day at the medical center. I hope it was worth it. Getting the procedure done was simple, I just laid there and let them put the needle in my spine. The doc hit a nerve once and shot a pain down my right leg. But, all in all it was okay. I had to lay on my back with the seat down all the way home. It almost made me sick cause I was staring up at the sky all the way home. I slept most of yesterday after I got home. I hate that cause I'm not getting anything done. Today I'm a little tender in my back where they did the procedure. I'll find out in a week what they are gonna do to my back.

*FF Bill*, as far as carrying a gun on the job, that is a mixed bag of problems. Some people can carry one with responsibility and yet others can't. Perhaps the best way to handle that situation is to carry a cop with you on the rig. And as *WW Bob* pointed out, some people who are not trained, will shoot at anything that moves. I think if the bad guy is in site and you can see him shooting at you, then you can return fire. But then again, is he shooting at the bad guy and you mistakenly shot a civilian. I'm not against it, but there's a lot of questions to be answered. I guess that's the Chief in me coming out.

*Burly Bob*, I never gave it a thought about the roots of a walnut tree. I never gave it a thought about any tree for that matter. That's an interesting point to consider.

Well guys, I'm gonna wander out to the garden and see what's happening. So stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like another bluebird day.

I've got to spray weeds and finish off a few odds and ends.

I'm with Bill about ammo in a fire. It's ain't like Hollywood. The lead softens and the gases from the powder burnoff to the easiest escape route. What's left is a puddle of lead stuck to the bullet jacket or casing.

As far as concealed carry. I've got the card and haven't really seen the need yet! There are stupid people who shouldn't and wise people who should. Separating them is them is the trick. Better to be one of the wise.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah about the bullets in a fire, I know they aren't particularly dangerous, that being said, it would certainly be unnerving to someone in any kind of gear knowing they are going off around them.

It's been delightfully warm here in the rust belt lately, getting past 90 or close to it the last few days, very pleasant! I was goaded into finally turning on the air a week or so ago and while I'm okay with knocking the humidity down a little, the house feels too cold for me. We got a little rain Wednesday evening as I was finishing burning up a bunch of brush I'd waited too long to get rid of. The fire was extinguished at the perfect time but the wind knocked a bunch more branches out of the trees. While picking them up yesterday evening and throwing them in the firepit I was surprised to see them ignite after a half hour or so. Even with the rain that came through, enough residuals coals were present to catch the fresh fuel. It's a good thing my fire pit is located in such a safe place where it doesn't matter if that happens!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. It's only cloudy in the parts that aren't sunny. Funny how that works.

Good advise would be to not be carrying the rounds when the fire makes them explode. It can make a real mess of your clothes and stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings from Branson. It's pretty warm and supposed to rain this weekend and then get in the mid 90's next week.
We got great news on my dad yesterday. His cancer treatment for his liver seems to have knocked it back to almost gone. Now he just needs to go back every three mos. for MRI to check.

I hope they get your back sorted out Don. Wilburville can't go on without you making things.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that's awesome news about your Dad's liver cancer. That's one of the worst. I'll bet your whole family is thrilled about that news, as they should be.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that's absolutely wonderful about your Dad's cancer. I know how relieved he - and the rest of the family - must feel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 75 in WW today ;-) WE are running 2 degrees below normal after a few years of above.

Great news for you and your's Bill!

I neglected to say how my uncle's old barn caught fire. It was blamed on lighting on a clear blue Idaho summer day without a cloud in the sky ;-) A few years, well, many years later, my little bro said he an a friend had a fort by the barn and there was an old dead tree there too. Bees decided to build a hive at the fort site in that tree. LB and Pal decided to burn them out. They tossed in a little gas and a match. After about an hour the fire seemed to be out and the bees were wiped out, so they left for the day. An hour or two later, dad an I saw the barn burning when we were going to milk.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful mostly clear and crisp morning. The temp this morning is 62 with a high of 80 expected. No showers in the forecast and no wind to speak of either. Like I said, It's beautiful in Northern Michigan.

*FF Bill*, I'm so glad your dad got the good news on his lack of cancer. I don't even know him and I'm super happy for him, you and your family. You can't ask for more.

On another note, I'm feeling much better today. Yesterday afternoon, my legs were hurting so much I had to take an Aleve and it worked. About an hour later I was working in my shop without a care in the world. Life is so much more fun when you can do things. Oh, and thanks *FF Bill*.

*WW Bob*, I like your cute story about the barn burning. I have to admit, you've got some good stories. Did your uncle find out what started the fire or was he gone by the time your brother fessed up? I've seen a lot of barns burn during my fire service career and I'm sure "Lightning" was the cause as well. LOL

Well, I started another project in the shop. It's costing me virtually nothing as most of the lumber I'm using, I've picked up at estate sales along the way. Oh and speaking of estate sales, I was notified that we have another sale coming up in August. It's a bunch of outbuildings filled with miscellaneous tools. The lady in charge wants me to come over and help price the stuff. I can't wait to see what she's got in those barns.

Must be *Rick* is busy dipping his line in the water.

Well, I've got to get out and get going on my latest project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like we will get some sun and mid 70s after the onshore flow burns off.

I doubt is he ever did. I didn't spill the beans. He just passed away last December at 97. My mother would have killed him years ago if she had known he left me and my little brother alone using dynamite to break up rooks too big to roll onto the stone boat when I was about 16. I had a pocket full of blasting caps. I didn't know any better. Lucky to have survived that one, eh? I think one would bleed to death in short order if your leg is blown off ;-(

My brother in law down at Chehalis in logging country told me they used to come to school the first of every year and give a big speech about the dangers of blasting caps. He said everybody had dynamite when he was a kid. My dad and my uncle are the only two I ever remember using it. They only did it one time for a small area on the farm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful day here. Just got done spraying weeds needed a drink and a rest. Headed to the garage to get some fun work done.

Ya'll be good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 and sunny here in San Diego today, with a pretty good chance of it being sunless after dark.

Learned about blasting caps from my Dad when I was in my early teens. We used some dynamite to blow a hole in the desert. They called it a mine shaft and, hence, an "improvement" for a homestead. Different times back then.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, same phenomena here tonight.

My dad probably told me to leave them alone, but it was about the time I started 1st grade when he was blasting the lava ledge in the field. I remember the pile of dynamite in the garage. It was about 1/2 as long and half as wide as the car and about 30 to 3 feet high.

I remember him drilling holes in the rock to stick the dynamite into. Did them with a star drill and a single jack ;-( I don't remember ever seeing him blow a charge. Probably didn't want me in the way ;-)

When LB and I were helping our uncle we set off a lot of charges. One blast sent a lava rock about the size of a basket ball at least a couple hundred feet almost straight up in the air. Unc and I had run down and hid behind his pickup truck. LB had run for an old Oliver tractor a couple hundred feet from the blast hole. As the rock started down, it was headed straight for the Oliver and LB! LB took off as hard as he could go! Unc said, " s%& fire!! That rock is going to land right on the Oliver!" We heard it clank on metal as it hit. We went over to access the damage. The rock was laying right at the back of the Oliver between the tires. We couldn't see any damage at all. It must have just hit the end of the draw bar and made the sound we heard. Lucky break for Unc that time ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning with temps at 70 and a high of 80 today. TS are looming on the west side of the state and are expected to hit around 2:00 PM.

I got my garden tilled up yesterday and it looks like it was just in time for the rain to come in. Our neighbors told us that a bear has been spotted in our area not far from our house. He can stay down the road a piece, I don't want him around here. I have enough trouble from the raccoon's.

Well boys, I'm out the door so I can get some things done before the rain hits. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning t' all y'all,

76 and sunny once again here in San Diego today. That's not a bad temperature, but I'm afraid it's going to get up into the 80s and 90s before too long. Don't like the heat like I did when I was young.

WWBob, my dad showed me what a cap could do to a dead chicken, so I knew better than to not treat them with respect. That being said, I've loved explosives ever since. Used them a lot in the Corps, and since then a few times.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

The ususal afternoon thunderstorm in Calgary, heavy rains. Refinishing rather large oak entry doors to a local church. Check the long term forcast before I started….clear weather every day for two weeks….But weather predictions were WRONG. Rain every day, including really heavy rain. My two weeks is stretching out to a month now. Monday supposed to be clear, but forcast just changed to guess what…..more rain!


----------



## BurlyBob

Eric, haven't seen you here before or maybe I missed you. Anyway welcome to the gang.

So I'm puttering around today trying to finalize a couple of small project. One being a Stanley 5 1/4 I got off ebay. Picked it up for $23 and shipping. Not a great deal but I was happy. I've since determined that the guy who had it, put a steel wire wheel to it and spray painted it black. All black on the top side at least. Thankfully he didn't spray the screw holes. Sadly, the brass tote and knob nuts look sort of faceted. This guy brushed the paint off the cap lever logo. When will people ever leaner to do things right? The Iron is going to be a lengthy exercise in sharpening. It's got an angular slope from left to right close to 1/8". But on the up side the wood is in great shape and maybe two coats, the knob will be mirror finished. I'm reminded of an old rancher I worked for as a kid. He was kicking the idea around about a newer tractor. I told him about one I saw in town. It looked real nice and freshly painted. He told me that he'd seen it too. He also told me something that has stuck with me to this day, "A coat of paint will cover a multitude of sin." I'll be interested to see what's under the paint on my 5 1/4 when I run it thru the new sand blaster cabinet.

Another terrible day down south in Baton Rouge. Thankfully my cousin is retired from BRPD and his son -in-law was not involved. Will this crap ever end?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pisses me off to no end. Kill innocent cops for doing their jobs? We need to bring every one of our troops home to fight the terrorists in this country. 
Nice hot day in Branson with lots of swimming in the pool and some mini golf. Tomorrow will be hot, but no mini golf.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm afraid I don't quite understand what's happening in our country now, or worse, I do.

Bill has the right of it in saying we need to bring troops home to fight terrorists here, but I'm afraid of the consequences of that action, too. I'm afraid that the first thing Obama would do would be to impose martial law and forcibly confiscate all the guns from law abiding citizens. I'd like to be wrong about that, but I don't think I am.

Prayers for the cops down in Baton Rouge.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill sounds like a good day to sit under our awing, drink beer and play cards. Heck maybe even play some good music on the boom buster while you catch up on your beauty sleep in the shade. You've worked hard let everyone else fetch and carry for you tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in WW with an early burn off. About 75.

I agree with BBob, kick it back Bill ;-))

Hope the salvage operation works out BBob.

DBob, I have never seen that demo, but have been told they are a handful! Pun intended ;-)

Welcome aboard Eric. They have had the Stampede on The Canadian station here. Missed the first few nights, but found it in time for the last 3 or 4. That last day looked like the arena was a lake. The chuck wagon race looked like a hydroplane race with a solid mud rooster tail.

I always like to see the chuck wagon races. We don't have them in the US. My dad drove in the last one in Idaho at the Boise State Fair in 1953. He said they were outlawed because of safety concerns. He had a WWI Army wagon that weighed twice as much as the other wagons on the track. The Kuna Kave Riding Club wanted to run a wagon in the race but didn't have a team, a driver or a wagon. They asked dad to drive. He said he would if they got a team together.

They used his WWI wagon since they couldn't find a proper wagon. They got a good team for wheelers. They finally found the last of the 4 horse team the day of the race; the mare had never been in harness before the night of the first race. Out of 5 nights, he actually won one with the over weight wagon and 2 good horses. ;-)

A photographer took pictures of the teams crossing the finish line. It was night and I noticed what looks like a flash reflection in one of the lead horse's eye. The harness bridles have blinders so as not to spook the team by what they are pulling. You can't have them trying to get away from it! ;-)) All the other horse's have blinders and no eye reflection. I'm sure that was the green broke mare and he ran her without blinders to keep her moving and out of the way hopefully getting a little pull from her. I didn't notice that in the picture until after his memory was too bad to ask him about it.










I just noticed the leader's double tree is dropped down almost on the ground. Since the leaders are basically runaways in training he probably had them on a short line to control them without slowing down the wheelers.

He had a team of mules that like to runaway about once a year. That was fun for us kids to watch ;-) One time they took off with a hay rack. Dad got one hand on it as it went by. Up over the back he went, got the lines off Jacob Staff and proceeded to give them a lesson in mule etiquette. My grandpa was there helping with the haying. When it started, grandpa sat down in a shock of hay grinning from ear to ear ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'm looking at a clear blue sky this morning in Northern Michigan. It's 72 with a high expected of 84 and a nice 10 mph breeze.

Such tragedy, more cops killed. I'm sure we all have a friend we know that is a cop and we all worry about them coming home at night at the end of their shift. I pray it stops before something big happens from this horror.

*Eric*, nice to have some new blood around. Stick around and join in on the conversations. BTW, I checked out your shop. WOW! You've got a nice collection of saws and braces. Fantastic!

*WW Bob*, my parents went to the Calgary Stampede once when I was small, of course I didn't get to go. But, I probably wouldn't have remembered it anyway. I'd like to go there one time before I die, of course it would be hard to go there after I die. LOL

*Rick*, It's been a while since you've been on here adding your 2 cents. Have you gotten lost finding your way to your computer?

Well, I've gotta get out to my shop and get some work done. I'm in the sanding stage of one of my projects. I hate sanding! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Woke up this morning at 0525 to LOTS of lightning but far away enough the thunder wasn't booming too much yet. Had to tarp my firepit as I want to have a fire within the next couple days and don't want to have to use a lot of gas to get it going. The front rolled through with heavy rain and thunder to match the lightning about 0600. We needed it, though a light steady all day rain would be better for the crops, trees & lawns. Headed to a high of 88 today with little chance of more precipitation.

Keeping my eye on the news to see if any SHTF at the RNC this week, keeping my fingers crossed that none does!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, that's a great story about your Dad. A great photo as well. My Dad told a story about my Grandpa, a man with a short fuse, terrible temper. He was driving a wagon with a horse and mule pulling. Apparently he's try to start them and one or the other would pull but the other wouldn't. He started and stopped them a few times , they wouldn't pull in unison. Well, I guess he popped his cork, climbed out of the wagon and took a piece of wagon spoke to each of them. He got done, climbed back in the wagon and when he started them again the pulled real nice together.

Got a beautiful day here. Headed to the pit to screen some lead for bullet making.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today. It's supposed to be in the 80s for the next week.

It's a nice day out, though.

I, too, am keeping an eye on the Republican convention.


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent 3 hours screening for lead and scored about 40-50 lbs. Forgot to take any water bagged it around 10:30am. It was starting to heat up. I got home and "Stick in the Mud" was less than thrilled to see me. I haven't figured out why just yet. I was given marching orders to build her a bird feeder. So I'm headed out to the shop shortly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

70, overcast with a few showers in WW today.

Hope you are out of the dog house by now BBob. I'm not sure how to break them to work together. I've only driven those that did it ;-) Dad broke the mules when I was about 4 or 5. After that, it was just riding horses that we raised. When he sold the mules, Brownie, the best of the pair was bought by a guy down in SE ID that had a 20 mule team hitch to do shows. Brownie got put on the lead. He was pretty proud of that. The other one never got over being a spooky as a deer. I'm sure she was at the bottom of the runaways ;-)

Too bad you missed it Don ;-) Hope you make it someday. I always thought it would be cool to get to Calgary, Cheyenne and Pendleton, but probably won't. Too many other higher priorities. We went to the Snake River Stampede or the Caldwell Night Rodeo every year when I was a kid. Mom was an RN. She had one of the big name stars as a patient. He had broken something that had potential to leave him paralyzed at the rodeo in Nampa. He was being a real horse's hind end and being nasty to the nurses. She told him all he had to do was sign a liability release so they would be responsible if he paralyzed himself walking out of there and he could go if he wanted to. That sobered him up and he behaved after that.

There was some cowboy that knew my dad. He was on home health. He gave the nurses a tough time. She was sent to see him one day. She mentioned my dad. He was nice as could be and told all kinds of stories about the old days when she was taking care of him. All the others wanted to know how she got him to behave himself. ;-)

One day he was in the hospital. They were trying to get his boots on him. He was hollering he wanted my mother because she was the only one who knew how to put cowboy boots on! ;-)) She heard the commotion and put them on him. Among his stories, he told her how they rounded up thousands of wild horses for the Army during WWI all over SW Idaho and SE Oregon.

Another horse rancher my folks knew out in Owyhee County was Henry Hatten. My uncle and cousin went to his ranch about 100 miles form nowhere! He lived alone. He had a tripod set up over his well and he was down in there doing something. He had a horse hooked to a rope to lower and lift him in and out by voice control. That is putting a lot in faith in that animal!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, After listening to your stories I'm thinking you need to write a book. They would make great reading.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

People have told me that BBob. I need to get them all collected ;-) One journalist told me he knew professional writers that didn't write as well as I did. That was pre-Topamax. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, where ever you are. I just noticed we are over 5000!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, on our last trip to Germany my wife started writing all the stories my Mom and Aunt told her about their life there and escaping to the west as the Russians were closing the country down. It'll be something for the family down the line. You should do the same, your grandkids would enjoy it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have quite a bit written in my puter. My dad wrote two books and published them. He gave them to the family and sold the rest. The publisher minimum was 1000 copies. My mother should write one, but she's nearly 90. Doubt if she does.

My wife and a cousin did a lot of genealogical research. My wife has 43,000 names of relatives starting with our kids in her data base. The names don't mean much, but when you find out a little about them, it is very interesting. The latest find is a half cousin's family (descended from the second marriage for my about 10th g g ma Annake Jans Bogardus) was forced off the land near Wall Street in NYC when he left to fight the Revolutionary War. They built the Trinity Church on it ;-( He was her great grandson.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and calm this morning with few puffy clouds floating by. The temp is 68 with a high of 80 expected. Today is the calm before the storm. It's the pick of the week compared to the rest of the week. It's supposed to be hotter than blazes the next couple of days, in the high 90's or low 100's. I'm starting to sweat just thinking of it.

*WW Bob*, I think Burly Bob is right. Write a book or at least have someone write it for you. Here's a thought, record your stories on a tape recorder and transfer them to a CD. Record your mom's stories on a tape too. I interviewed my father back in the early 2000's. It took several days to get "his story". If anything, your kids can hear your voice when you're gone. But, your stories will be there forever.

*Dawson Bob* and *BB Yeti*, I'm NOT watching the RNC. And worse, I'm not gonna watch the DNC eiher. Both candidates scare the living crap out of me. I have a feeling whoever gets the Presidency we're gonna get screwed.

*Rick*, this is unusual for you to be gone this long. Come back and say hi once in a while.

*Burly Bob*, a guy stopped by yesterday and asked me if I wanted all his old hand planes. I told him that I'd take them but I don't know where I'm gonna store them. I just thought you should know. When I get them, I'll shoot a picture your way so you can tell me something about them. It's hard to turn down free.

Well, I'm heading out to the shop. If it's gonna be hot tomorrow, than it won't be fun in the shop tomorrow. Gotta get things done today to make up for the loss tomorrow. I think tomorrow I'll take a ride with the wife and stay cool in the AC. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little cooler today with a high of 81, might turn off the A/C and open the windows if we can get a steady breeze. The RNC went smoothly yesterday without any problems, only one arrest reported and most of the protesters seem to be behaving well. Both candidates scare me too, it's having to choose the lesser of two evils, they're both looking out for themselves first, they're both tremendously egotistical, they're both too old, neither has accomplished anything in office & they're both liars. The biggest differences is one can (and has been) bought, one can't be. One speaks their mind, one speaks what everyone wants to hear. One is a felon awaiting indictment & trial, one isn't. One could possibly be trusted with classified information, one has proven they can't. One is capable of pushing through deals bad for 99% of the people in this country and the other won't be trusted enough by anyone (even in their own party) to allow hardly anything to be passed. One represents change, the other represents more of the same.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, maybe you need to rework that new window to fit an AC unit. Sure wish I had someone stop by an offer me a bunch of neat tools.

I'm having a devil of a time varnishing some black walnut for a picture frame. Using a gloss poly and it's got 5-6 coats on it. Maybe today it will perk up.

Watch Marcus Luttrell at the RNC. I was very impressed with his speech. We need more with his passion, a lot more. Yeti you forgot one other comparison, a communist versus a free market businessman. I sure miss the days of Reagan.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Bob and Bob, it's important to get all those stories written down for future generations. Family history is an important thing.

Yeti, I wish I didn't have to agree with your assessment, but I do.


----------



## jwmalone

s.w. North Carolina 1:30 p.m. and its 93 degrees, humidity 1000 percent, not a breeze anywhere, shop has no a.c. BUT ITS A GREAT DAY TO BE ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE DAISYS FOLKS SO I AINT BITCHING


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I really didn't expect the welcome I got here, bit thank you, all I was doing was bellyachin about the weather and how it affected my project at hand! Thanky ya'll kindly.

As for checkin out my shop pix, well, the morasse/detritis/tool debris has just grown, it ain't so neat these days-much to my chagrin.

Lots of the cowboys at the stampede are yanks, this year they went invitational to ensure the Stampede organizers got the best of the best. ... from round the world. Our Canadian Dollar is down compared to the us$ so lotsa folks from south of the border decided it was time to come north. And they did. God knows our economy could do with the injection of tourism dollars, what with the oil being down, and the costs of fighting the fort McMurray fire….(biggest canadian insurance loss ever!)...but we sent some of the cash down south too!

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/07/11/mary-burger-calgary-stampede_n_10928700.html

Mama don't let yer mother grow up to be cowboys!

Anyway thanks for the warm welcome.

Ericin Calgary


----------



## BurlyBob

headed to the river in the morning again. Maybe the bass will be over their lockjaw. Suppose to be nice and warm 90+ and a little wind.

I spent the best part of the day working on Daughters car. Auto mechanicing is one of the two things I'd rather be bent over the chair arm and have a belt taken to my massive gelantinous Buutocks. The other is plumbing. As usual I was unable to properly get the job completed correctly. She took it to the Ford garage and they had it done in an hour. Total bill $66. could have saved my morning by going there in the first place. "Stick in the Mud" put me up to it again. She's gonna owe me big time!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 68 this morning with a big bright blue sky looking at me. The forecast is for hot weather of about 91 and even hotter tomorrow. Yikes!

Alright, it's getting darn right scary. * Rick* hasn't posted anything since the 12th of this month. I hope nothing serious has happened to him. The last I remember his wife was going to Texas and he was going fishing. Anyone else hear from him on another channel?

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad this guy is giving me these tools too. But, realistically, I don't have any place to put them. He's the same guy that gave me the lathe and the duck call materials and a few nail aprons. I'm anxious to get those planes though. He said some are the wooden ones. Like I said, I'll have to take a picture when they arrive so you can tell me what I have.

*Eric*, that's usually how we greet everyone who comes to visit us. We also would like you to stay a while too. We want to hear what's going on in your neck of the woods.

*JWMalone*, As with Eric, It's nice to meet you as well. I'm glad you stuck your head in the door to look around. Sorry for all the heat down there in SC. I have a friend that lives down there and he is always teasing me about the nice weather you guys get compared to my Michigan winter weather.

Well boys, I'm gonna get outside before the heat is so unbearable that I'd have to stop and sit in the AC for the rest of the day. Wait a minute, that doesn't sound so bad after all. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all.

Headed to the river in a little while. It's suppose to be a nice warm day there.

Don, I'll try and help you with those planes but understand I'm hardly an expert. Don W, with the before and after restoration topic is the real plane guru here. I've sought out his advice and knowledge several times. I'll bet if you post them you'll get a whole slew of guys pitching in to help you with them.

Time to kill some worms. Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

85 and severely sunny here in San Diego today. They're saying 85, but I think it will be more like 90. Too hot for me.

Eric and JWMalone, what Don (artsyfartsy) said. Welcome aboard.

I'm curious about Rick, too. I think this is the longest he's gone without checking in. Hope he's alright. Rick, Rick, wherefore art thou, Rick?

Bob, are you really going to execute poor, defenseless worms, worms who have never done anything to you, just so you can execute poor defenseless fish who have never done anything to you? If so, good luck.


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks for the welcome fellows. Already hot here in foot hills of N.C.. I was thinking been a lot of years since I went and jumped in the creek sounds like a good day for it might even do like bob and bring a pole and kill some worms


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it wasn't to bad a day till it got hot. It got so hot I couldn't keep my foot on the trolling motor controller. It's black and the sun was out all morning. I gave it up around 3pm. Caught about 18 almost legal sized bass. That's mostly what you get here. Sadly even if they were legal I wouldn't bring them home, to much mercury in them. The real bummer was my Hummingbird would power up, also the livewell pump won't work. Tomorrow I crawl under the dash and check fuses. If that's not the problem it's 85 miles to the nearest shop that I can trust.

Time to get some dinner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening guys. It was a hot one today. Heat index was 100, but it was hotter at home. Rick was batchin it for the week. Hope he didn't have too big a party.
Our water heater wasn't working in the camper for two days. We called a mobile repair guy who was supposed to,show first thing this morning. I called at 11:30 to see if he was still coming. No answer, so I went out to figure it out on my own. Determined the switch was bad, called a supply place to ask about a switch. They had it in stock. An hour later we had hot water again. Repair guy called and said he was under the weather, but he'd be out this afternoon. I said no need, I fixed it me self.
The boys and I went and drowned some worms. We caught a bunch of the worlds smallest blue gills. Sean wanted to bring them back to eat. It was fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Gonna be a hot one today 94+. Have to mow the yard. That sucks!

Where's Rick?


----------



## jwmalone

Bob I mowed mine last night.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a warm one today and darn muggy too. The temp is 83 (it seems hotter than that) with a high of 90 today. I've been watching a complex of Severe TS coming into our area and they should be here by 3 PM. Me thinks I'm gonna get wet.

I went out early this morning to get some things done before the heat hit today. I just came in for lunch and it was so nice in the AC that I thought I give a shout out to my pals.

*JWMalone*, I need to give you a heads up here. Of course we know who your talking to THIS TIME when you mention Bob, however we have 3 Bobs in the house. They are all "bobbing" around here once in a while. (couldn't help myself, LOL) We have Burly Bob, whom you have been talking to, then we have Dawson Bob and WW Bob. Be careful, you might get one confused with the other. LOL And they may even look the same. LMAO. But, they are all good guys.

*Burly Bob*, you sent me an email, but I didn't get the picture or is it someplace else?

Where's *Rick*? *FF Bill*, I think since you live the closest, you should go find him. LOL When ur done fishing that is. LOL

Well, I'm gonna go back out to the shop and get ready for the storms. If I haven't been blown away by tomorrow, I see you in the coffee shop in the morning boys. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Gottcha. it was burlybob I was speaking to. I go by JW because there are usually more johns on the jobsite than a texas horehouse, yell hey john and 7 people turn around lol. ill be more specific in the future. And thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nice weather yesterday, quite comfortable with a high just getting to 81. Today it's supposed to get to 93 with high humidity allegedly due to some sweaty corn??? The RNC is still going well, people are behaving themselves for the most part, today being the last day is a little worrisome as if something bad is going to happen it's now going to be today, let hope nothing does! Cruz was not well received after not endorsing Trump, Carson was well received after calling clinton the devil, can't say I necessarily disagree.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

90 and sunnier than I don't know what here in San Diego today. If they're predicting 90 here, it will probably be more like 95. I think they are spot on only about 2% of the time.

Got to go to the VA over in La Jolla [pronounced Lah Hoyah] this afternoon. At least it's cooler over there than it is here.

I like BBob's simple query, so I'll use it: "Where's Rick?"


----------



## dawsonbob

yeti: yep.


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree with you Yeti.

Where's Rick?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm only bout an hour from Rick here in Branson, but I don't know where he lives.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good evening fellows,

Wow!! I didn't know I was loved and missed so much..lol…!! I just decided to take a "sabatical" for a while, and get away from LJs, and do a lot of fishing when it wasn't so hot, plus get in some shop time and work on a few projects I needed to get done (one for a customer)...I'm not gonna try to catch up on all the conversations cause it would take me all night, so I'll just say I'm back for a while…!!!

It looks like we have a couple of new weather watchers that have joined in on our topic….Welcome guys…We're glad you found us…..Didn't mean to get the old gang worried, but I appreciate the concerns….I'm fine….Just needed to get away for a while. My wife is still in Texas (almost 2 weeks now, and may have to stay a few extra days), so I've been batchin'.....I sure haven't had the "missed meal cramps", as I know how to cook….!!
Like a lot of you guys on here, it's been seriously hot and humid….Starts out in the 80's and gets in the mid to upper 90's by days end, and it don't cool off at night…..Hot and muggy….
I haven't been on the "puter" that much, but putting in some night time in the shop….

I hope you all are doing good, and not too many ailments, aches, and pains….I have been having some back trouble, but nothing I can't handle….I never thought getting old would be this soon…!!
I see looking back up the post that WWBob is still telling stories….Does the well ever run dry..?....lol.
I have to say I've missed you guys for the time I was gone….But hopefully I'm back for a while….It's hard to believe that we've made it past 5,000+ post….You guys are the best…!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

'bout time you checked in, Rick.

About that getting old so soon thing. Yep, noticed that m'self.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, your back. All is well in the world once again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say 99 and sunny here in Branson today. Good day to take the boys to the creek to play in the water.
Rick is back. Welcome back Rick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

i went to the Grizzly tools store in Springfield on the way down the other day. I drooled over the table saws. Hope they don't get rust spots. I think that will be my next purchase…..a 3 hp saw. May be a year or two.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 78 and muggy with a high expected to be 96 and clear sky's and lots of sun. The storms that came through yesterday afternoon fizzled out by the time it got here and all we got was rain for a country minute. The garden is happy though.

*Rick*, I'm glad ur okay. I was getting ready to send out a search party. Actually, I think I was recruiting people for the job. Now for your A$$ Chewing! You can't do that anymore. You've got to stay in touch at least once a week. End of A$$ Chewing. LOL I was beginning to think that your croaked from your own cooking. I'm truly glad you're okay though.

I can't stay and chat cause I've gotta go down state to see my back doctor. He's gonna let me know if I need surgery. We'll keep you updated. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Going to be upper 90 or so today, sunday really bad 100 without the index. And it aint no dry heat here fellows, God I love the south. Had to run to town yesterday, there was a small s-10 pickup in the parking lot with several pieces of that vinyl lattice from lowes it was so hot that stuff had almost conformed to the shape of the bed and was hanging down toward the tag. It was funny looking cant get pics from the phone to load on here and I didn't have my camera.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was expecting substantially hotter weather today, but it's only gonna be close to 80. Might make another trip to the pit for lead.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you sun worshipers,

Thanks to all for the welcome back, Kotter…!! (for all of you that are old enough to know who that is). I didn't mean to scare anyone into thinking that I had croaked…Don…!! Dang….it's nasty weather out there….When I rose for coffee this morning it was 81 already…muggy and humid…The high will be 99, with bright sun, a whisp of a cloud, and did I mention the heat…? The rest of the week looks pretty much like today. I've quit fishing for a while, because by 10:00-11:00 it's sweltering with plenty of sweat dripping, and it makes your clothes stick to your bod.

My a/c guy just left a few minutes ago…The start capicator on my outside unit went out a couple of days ago on the shop a/c….That sucker was swelled up like a toad. He replaced it, and all is well now….I have cool again in the shop….!!! When cooled, it'll get down to 68 in there….Nice..!!

BurlyBob….Sounds like you had a better day on the river catching some smallmouth…The bass in our lakes have gone DEEP…..50-60 ft.+.. They are in their summer patterns. Usually a pretty good bite from 6:00 a.m. till about 10-11:00, then it's over with….That's usually where the Kentuckys (spotted bass) stay most of the time, anyway….BB, what are you gathering up lead for..?

Bill….Hope you're staying cool up at Branson when you can….Glad you're having a good time on vacation with the family…..It's a good time to take a dip in the cool water…Problem is….when you get out, it ruins you, and you have to have more….lol.!! Oh well…what can I say…it's summer….it's supposed to be this way…

dawsonBob….Stay cool, bud..I know how bad you hate the heat….Just think about our Viet Nam days, and how bad it was there….This ain't nothing compared to that….!!

JW….Welcome to the madness….Glad you decided to check us out to see what this was all about….Stick around..It gets better….

Well guys, that's about all I have for now..Headed to the shop to do some piddling, and work on my depth finders….I'm doing an upgrade on the lake map and settings…..Later, ya'll….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

95 and sizzlingly sunny here in San Diego today. I'd be willing to bet that it goes higher than that.

jw, pics would be nice, of course, but I can picture that just in my mind from what you wrote.

Rick, I just thought we'd finally driven you to drink, and you were too wasted to type. Yeah, I certainly do remember Viet Nam, and it was bad, but we were younger then.

So, yesterday, I went to the VA for a CAT scan because my Doctor thought I might have cancer again. She called me this morning, less than 24 hours later. That's usually bad news…but not this time. I'm still cancer free, but I'm still ugly. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## jwmalone

Thermometer in shop says 101, Been there 2 years 24 by 60 steel building on concrete slab its nice but I'm going to dig up a few mason jars and by some insulation and an a/c, steel framed building any advice or should I start a new topic, really don't need 500 smartass no it all's replying with crap that's way over the top. I just need simple and effective. Is it just me or do you guys think some of these guys read a post google some stuff then reply with crap that NASA don't understand. Its your fault rick "68 in the shop"


----------



## muleskinner

Had a rip roaring thunder storm yesterday evening. Thunder storms are a rarity out here on the Olympic Peninsula, I think this was the first one worth mentioning in about two years and one of the best in at least 10 years. Sitting on the deck on a muggy summer evening listening to the thunder roll by reminded me of summers spent in Minnesota when I was a kid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, JW, sometimes guys get their feathers bunched up when people ask questions. I can't understand it. That's what this forum is about, asking other people how they do something. If I wanted to research everything I could just google it and not join a forum. Every steel building I've seen insulated have the big rolls of plastic sided insulation. I have no idea of the cost of that stuff. Otherwise I would say a coup,e layers of polyisocyanurate sheeting. I think the stuff I used in my roof was 2" and had 14.4 r value. They were 4×8 sheets.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yes sir….We were younger and felt better at the time. That's how it is when you're 20+ years old….Glad you got a good report from your doctor, Bob, on the cancer not returning…..Good news..!!! Now the ugly part we don't have anything to do with, but hey…one out of two ain't bad…!!! Stay frosty, my friend..!!

JW…..Yep.. I can knock it down to about 68, but with this high heat and humidity now days, it'll get down to about 70-71, which ain't too shabby still…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, that's good news on the no cancer. Did it take CT to determine that you're ugly?


----------



## jwmalone

If my shop got down to 71 Id buy a parka and break out the long handles lol. Thanks fireman, that's kinda what I was thinking about the plastic sided stuff. I don't trust reviews online. If you read them its not that the say things word for word but its the way its written sounds like the same three people. If I took 5 **************************************** or 5 Harvard grads gave them a basic script id get 5 different unique wordings in the reviews. I don't trust anything or anyone that wont or cant look you in the eye.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob Congrats on the good new about your cancer. Hey look on the bright side a little more. Even if you still ugly, I bet your dog still loves you. Mine does.

Rick about the fishing. It was more just a day to get out. We bagged it around 2:30pm. Just getting to hot. Where I fish on the Snake River it's in a deep canyon and becomes a convection oven when the sun get high. Like you I'm thinking the bass head deep. What really sucked is my Hummingbird didn't want to work nor did my live well. I'm going to check the fuses. About the lead. I'm just stocking up to cast a bunch of bullets, buckshot, split shop and maybe some round head jigs. I went out this morning and got maybe 30-40 pounds. It's kind of a pain as I have to clean out all the garbage folks leave there and shoot, glass, wood, clay pigeons and whatever else. At least it's free for the taking. The amount of 22lr lead is mindboggling. That's what takes a lot of time to sort. Down the road I'll wash the dirt off, melt it down and flux it a couple of times. I'm retired now and can take as long as I want.

JW, I used plain rolled fiberglass to insulate my garage. I've got no complaints. If I could have though, I'd have preferred that blown in foam stuff. That really looks like the way to go. I also put an epoxy finish on the floor in a bright yellow with glow in the dark chips. Really improved the lighting and makes cleaning super easy. The interior wall are OSB painted white. I've got this thing about wanting to be able to see what I'm doing.


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks burly bob Yea I started painting cabinets and stuff white this goround, when I was 20 something I could see small spring or screw at 20 yards now at 42 I cant see that stuff on stained up greasy table, That floor sounds interesting I was planning on something wasn't sure what but that sounds like an idea, I drop something small on raw concrete its a treasure hunt lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel the same at 42. My wife now makes fun of me when I read at arms length. Also, have a hard time now tying fishing lures on. I used to do it for my dad. Now I'm not much better.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, guys. I have to admit I was a little worried til she called with the news this morning.

Nope, we didn't need the CT scan to determine that I'm ugly: kinda knew that going in 

Don't have a dog anymore, BBob. She took one look at my face, packed some kibbles and bits in an old bandana, and hit the road. Haven't seen her since.

muleskinner, Welcome aboard.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

One of the easiest ways to collect lead for bullets, weights, etc., is to go to your local tire shop and ask them for all the used weights that goes on tire rims…They usually have a ton of old lead weights they are willing to part with…And the best thing is….it's free….No more dumpster diving..lol.!! I used to build my own spinnerbaits, jig heads, and so forth…I had molds and all that, but sold them years ago….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

You just have to admit that it's time for some reading specs….You have to get over being vain…!!! It don't get any easier to see…just gets harder.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a great idea but the tire shops here won't do that anymore. There's a cast bullet plant here in town but I'm to cheap to spend money on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really need to do something for the shop…..prescription safety glasses?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yep…Those will work fine, but cost you a ton of $$$.You may be looking at $500-600 for a pair…Just sayin'.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I bought a pair bifocal safety glasses from Duluth trading and really like them. They also carried sunglasses with bifocal lenses totally love those. Best thing in the world for fishing. No more switching sunglasses to readers to tie on hooks. Just an idea for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Duluth trading, eh.


----------



## jwmalone

I know they have the best commercials.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yes. that's the outfit. I've bought several things from them and they all seem to be really good quality.


----------



## oldnovice

It is going to be hot this weekend here in San Jose CA, in the neighborhood of 105°!
It's dry here too, *"drier than talcum powder on a soda cracker!"*


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's moist in the rust belt. Yesterday afternoon helping a buddy finish hanging some wood siding the temperature was mid to high 80's but the humidity was the killer, felt like it was over 80%. Drank a gallon and a half of water in two hours and never had to pee. I love the hot weather though, I can't complain, in no time I'll be cussing the snowblower cuz it won't start or run right, yuck!


----------



## BurlyBob

Only gonna get to 80 today. I feel for you guys cooking and sweatin out there. I'm headed to the shop to sort lead. Only three or four more trips and I'll be stocked up with lead for the winter. Got my grandson here for part of the day. Poor little guy is overloaded with attention for my wife and daughters.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all,

it's 86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Won't be sunny tonight, though, it'll be kinda mooney.

I'm going to check out Duluth trading myself. Thanks for the recommendation, Bob.

oldnovice, I like "drier than talcum powder on a soda cracker!" Good description.

yeti, what's a snowblower?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon y'all,

Another hot, muggy day in the mountains….It was 82 when I rose for coffee at 8:15 (lazy today). So… I went out and turned on the a/c to the shop so I could play with my electronics, and it was 70 when I entered a bit later…, The high today will 96, with lots of hot sunshine, no wind, and did I mention it was hot….Humidity is at 60%, and a falling barometer…..It ain't getting any better….So I just finished having some dinner, and heading back out to the shop to fiddle with the depth finders some more…

BurlyBob….Did you figure out what was wrong with your Hummingbird locator? I have some knowledge of these things, so if I can help, let me know….I'll try..!!!

oldnovise….Good to hear from you again..It's been a while..Come back when you can, and have coffee with us..

Ok…I'm outta here..You fellows stay as cool as you can….It's hot everywhere now….Later, ya'll….!!


----------



## oldnovice

*Rick*, having coffee right now. 
Wife went shopping with our daughter and the grandkids, oldest son is at work, and youngest one will be stopping by later today to do some work on dust collection.
I said dust collection when it is more like keeping California out of my garage.
I get more outside in my garage than wood dust.
That's the problem with living in a desert like area.


----------



## jwmalone

Hot, that pretty much sums it up. Got up at 05:30 so I could meet a guy in Asheboro to pick up some cedar for a project. Then had to go to Fayetteville to measure up for a custom sewing cabinet. Originally its was a table but I told here I could modify the one she had as there was only one thing she didn't like about it, saved her a bundle. Some times doing the right thing cost you, but ill sleep good tonight. Passed a lowes on the way home decided to stop and by a planer. Got the dewalt 12 1/2 inch model dw734. I figured it would allow me more options when it came to buying rough cut lumber, speed up the process and there by making money faster. So spending 425 dollars will get me the money for insulation and a/c faster. That's what the little guy on my shoulder told me as I was passing lowes, sounded like good logic to me. Does anyone else talk to that little dude with wings and a tool belt that pops up on your shoulder.
Dawsonbob a snowblower is a machine that they use to make it snow in the movies and theme parks and such, or so I've heard.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> yeti, what s a snowblower?
> 
> - dawsonbob


An evil yet necessary machine if you don't like shoveling literally tons of snow (also evil).


----------



## dawsonbob

Ah. Now I know all about snowblowers.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, I've got the 733. Same machine with one less cutter. When mine bites it I imagine I'll get a 734. That's what the little guy on my shoulder tells me anyway. I'm leery of the 734 because the knives are not sharpenable. Ive been using my original 2 sets of knives for 15 years.


----------



## jwmalone

Bill M. Yea I was thinking about that myself, But for what I need it seemed like the best bang for the buck. Its been years since I used one, this seems very capable. Ran 60 feet of rough cut 1 by 6 cedar through it no problem (eastern red) had a piece of 1 by 4 white oak no problem, not much of a test but hey it started up, done the job and didn't blow up so I'm happy so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what I've read the steel in those new knives is much harder steel and should last a good while longer than mine. Also the new ones are double sided so when they get dull you flip them around. I have used and abused mine and it has ran well. I've planed countless feet of rough sawn and worse. I believe they have the same motor. They are loud.


----------



## jwmalone

Bill M. A little bit but I'm totally deaf in my left ear and lost 50 percent in the right, so noise is never a problem for me. It runs smooth no weird vibrations, I chopped that stuff to 4 foot sections no snipe at all. The owner manual did say you can flip the blades, I think it will do me just fine. Have no experience with the 733 and cant even remember the ones I used years ago so cant give the best review or advice since I don't have much experience to compare it with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't tell my wife you just said that. She's an audiologist and would surely tell you to protect the hearing you have left. I've become pretty good at protecting mine in the shop.


----------



## jwmalone

Oh I wear an earplug no doubt don't want to be totally deaf, my hearing lose came from a car accident when I was 16, a drunk ran a red light and t-boned me. 8 inches of skull fractures, lost all the inner ear on the left side equilibrium whole nine yards. Dmn lucky to be here other than the hearing lose the balance which got better after a year no other serious damage I'm hard headed as hell I guess. Also don't do anything without safety glasses.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill if your worried about the noise, A friend put a helical head in his planer. When he turned it on for me I literally dropped my jaw. The difference was totally unbelievable. jt might be something to consider. I'm going to buy the Jet 12 Inch jointer/planer with the helical head after the first of the year. It's a tad bit more than $425,
but I'm pretty sure it'll work for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I've thought I might put a Byrd helical head in, but I'm scared to spend the money on my 16 year old planer. For now I'll just keep on getting knives sharpened. Either way I'll wear muffs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, you might be able to buy the helical head for the 733 and if it dies get a 734 and plop it in. The two machines are very similar, I think the only difference is the cutterhead and paint color. I have a 734 and was thinking of getting the byrd head, but it literally doubles the price of the thing. I have a very hard time adding an accessory to anything that doubles the price.


----------



## BurlyBob

I can totally understand that. It would suck to spend all that money and have the machine die. At it's age it probably ought to be looking for a good funeral plan. I found a place in Washington, South of Seattle/Tacoma that sells that Jet combo cheaper than anywhere else and they offer free shipping. That's the big plus for me, it's a 10 hour round trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, 2 miles from me. Order quick, I'm going to see mom.

Good news from your end of the Left Coast DBob.

I do have plenty of stories Rick ;-)

I went to a shooting match today. Used a new bullet lube. Should have known better! One bullet went through the target almost sideways at 200 yards ;-(( ;-(( Needless to say, they needed some one to finish last. ;-) Well, one other shooter that didn't finish was behind me, but I'm not counting that.

It was mostly clear and low 70s in WW today.

I have been AWOL out at the tree farm this week. I was working on an overgrown road that the road association needs to get open. I was cutting an alder windfall a little less than 2 feet in diameter. My reading glasses fell out of my bib overalls pocket. I picked them up and put them inside in my shorts pocket. Went back to cutting, moved the logs out of the way with the tractor, ran the brush hog over the area and down the road. I came back and picked up a log to take back for experimental milling when I get to it ;-) Went got another log. My wife wanted to go to the library, so we went and my glasses were not in the case.

The case is a hard case with a hinge and has a weak spring to hold it closed. I have been going to get a new one of these days ;-) I knew they fell out of the case when it dropped up where I had been working and there was no way they could have survived all that activity ;-( They did!  Lying right where the case fell in the grass, weeds and wood chips. The nose pieces weren't even bent. Sure wish I could have used that piece of luck on a Lotto ticket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heading home from Branson today.
Yeah, I'll have to see if the head fits in the 734 before I buy. Probably does.
Can't win them all Bob. What is bullet lube? I'd like to shoot a few rounds out of my new shield this week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with a little rain this morning here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 71 with a high expected of 85 today.

It was quite hot yesterday. I missed reporting in yesterday, my intentions was to go out and work in the cool temps before it got hot then come in and get on the puter. But, by the time I got in the house, I was worn out from the heat. Sat down, turned on the golf and went to sleep.

33 posts since I was on a couple of days ago. It took my a while to catch up on everything. Yes, I agree that a brite floor would be the ticket for the shop so you can see the things you drop. The last shop I had was in a pole barn with a concrete floor, I framed in my pole barn and insulated it and put 7/16 wall board up. It kept it cool in the summer and in the winter it helped keep it warm, but the concrete floor was like ice. That's my 2 cents anyway.

Planners, I have an old delta portable planner with 2 changeable knives. I pull them out every so often and sharpen them. I'm glad you guys were talking about DeWalt planners. I've been thinking of getting one. I didn't realize there was that much difference in them. I have to admit though, I like Burly Bob's idea on the Jet. I'm kinda preferable to Jet equipment anyway.

I've been working on a printer stand for my daughter and have been trying to get it done before this week. I go in and have surgery on my thumb on Wednesday. Boo! So, probably won't get anything done for a couple of weeks except bug you guys.

Well, I'm out the door so I can try to finish up my project today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….Same crap…different day..!! Not much change in the atmosphere around here….Again, it was 81 when I went for coffee eariler, with bright sun, no wind to speak of, and narry a cloud in the sky…These "bluebird days" are killers on fishing….The high(s) are going up into the 90's, and will stay there for many more days till fall…I can't wait for fall….One good note: My shop a/c is pumping out good cold air, so that's a plus….

Bill…..Be careful on your way home…Hope you had a good time in Branson…Too hot to fish….too hot for golf.

Planners (as Don said)....I've had my old Delta 12" planer since about 1990 or so….It too is a 2 blade, and has never given me a bit of problems…About every 6 months of so, I'll break it down and clean the rollers, change knives, oil the bearings, and just a general good cleaning, and lube the raiser bars (?)....I check the brushes in the motor for wear, but for now, all is good….Sometimes I wish I had a bigger planner for large table tops, etc., and if this one ever blows up, I'm looking at a 15-20" killer….

Don..What kind of surgery on your thumb..? Did you hit it with a hammer….lol..? Sounds like you won't be hitchhiking for a while…Of course you've always got the other thumb…!!!

Ok…I'm outta here for now…Ya'll stay cool, ya hear…!!


----------



## oldnovice

*Rick*, I understand your tag line!


----------



## jwmalone

I understand that Randy Travis reference lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a hot week in the 80s in WW.

Bill, Lube is a grease or beeswax based used on cast lead bullets. Modern copper jackets bullets don't need it.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, mates,

82 and mostly sunny here in San Diego today. It's also mostly cloudy in the parts that aren't sunny. It's all so very confusing to the untrained.

Bill, you got your new Shield? Let us know how you like it.


----------



## jwmalone

No one on here in awhile you guys doing the sunday stuff or keel over. Hopefully the former not the latter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home about 3:30. Should be the last really hot day around here for a bit. Supposed to have storms and highs in the 80's this week. Today was about 95 and I could tell the truck was not really happy about pulling the fiver up the big hills. Cooling fan kept coming on. That doesn't happen often with this truck. Took the truck to the dealership for the AC belt and I'll,have them replace the main belt, service the trans and check the ball joints. Gotta make this truck ready for another 60,000 miles so I can make 200,000 with it.

DBob, I do have the Shield, but I got it and then went to work and then to Branson. No time to try it out. Hoping for this week to do some shooting.

Rick it was pretty hot for fishing and I only played mini golf.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's overcast tonight, as much as I can see anyway, it's dark. But I know it's overcast cause I can see lightning far off in the clouds. We had some rain today but not much. The temp outside is 76 and our low will be 69. Tomorrow the high will be 86. We're supposed to have scattered TS all night so the garden is gonna get a nice drink.

I jumped on here tonight cause I'll be busy in the morning. I'm going to our nearest town to help a lady price some things for her estate sale. Of course, I might get to bring some of those things home with me too, I hope. And I'm hoping to live trap some raccoon's tonight so I'll have to take them for a ride in the country further away in the morning too. I've got a family of raccoon's living real close by here and I don't want trouble.

*Rick*, my thumb has a catch, sorta like a "trigger finger". This last winter I couldn't use the darn thing at all. It was stuck and wouldn't move. My doc told me to wait until summer to see if it would loosen up with the warm weather and it did, but surgery will free it up for good. No more "clicking".

Oh yea *Rick*, is it "planners or planers"? Spell check liked them both. BTW, my old delta is probably as old as yours. The rollers are getting bad though. They have cracks in them. I'd change them out but, I think I could screw it up worse. LOL

*WW Bob*, you haven't been gone that long. You just told a major story about your dad in the stampede. But, if you think you've been gone a while, it's good to have you back.

*FF Bill*, I wear my prescription safety glasses in my shop everyday. I couldn't see what I was doing if I didn't. Your at that age that you might need some. My last few years as a chief, I couldn't write a report without my peepers. That was tough too.

Well boys, I'm gonna go sit with the wife in front of the boob tube. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, when you coming thru on your way to Nampa? I'm not planning n going anywhere but the dentist in the morning if he'll see me. I was try to get something out from between a couple of molars and darn if I didn't almost pull off a crown.

Don W, that outfit in Washington is Equipment sales and surplus.com. They've got that Jet 12" combo for uknder 3K with free shipping. I'm definitely going to pick one up after the first of the year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got a little rain yesterday in the rust belt which we needed but it put a damper on my SIL's baby shower, heard they had to do a mad dash into the house from the awning that was set up in the back yard. Should get a little more rain today if the forecast is right. Haven't watered the yard (moss) yet and it still looks green(ish) but I'm not having to mow it constantly which is nice. We should have a reprieve from the heat for a couple days then the day high heads back to 90 and beyond.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a hot one today and for the rest of the week, low to mid 90's. Putting the finishing touches on a Stanley 5 1/4 today and maybe framing a photo of me and my grandson. I get that done and I get to rearrange my shop. Hopefully to include getting that sanding cabinet up and running.

Anybody know if you have use different nozzles for different media like soda? I've been doing some reading about what to use that will remove rust and the old Japanning off all these planes but not mark up the metal. This sand blasting is all new to me. I'm entering uncharted territory.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'mornin', all,

83 and cloudy here in San Diego today. They have a 10% chance of rain listed in the forecast. Oh be still my hopeful heart.

Gotta go get ready for a trip to the VA.

Have fun. Stay safe.


----------



## jwmalone

Hot is not an adequate description, hell fire is much closer. Spent a few hours playing phone tag and finally found a local guy that can get me rough cut red oak. 1 by 8s 8 foot long 15 dollars a board if I buy 6 or more. So that's approx. 2.80 a board foot. I can deal with that, what are you guys paying just out of curiosity.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Depending on grade I can get it from $2-4 per bf.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A while is "relative," Don ;-)

BBob, Probably Wednesday as things look now.

Heading to 85 in WW today.

Red, surprised you have a moss lawn in Iowa. I gave up on grass here a long time ago. You can't win the moss war in the PNW! It is green most of the year. good ground cover. Doesn't require mowing ;-) Nearly totally maintenance free ;-)) Moss won and I did too. One of the neighbors is still putting in new lawn in his sahdy spots every spring ;-) Da** Fool! ;-))

Yesterday was compound angle day. Building a mount for my solar security camera charger. Magnetic inclination is 20 degrees to the east. The road follows the lay of the land which is about 20 degrees to the NW. WE have early morning on shore flow that might take until afternoon to burn off if it is going to so I added another 10 degrees to the west for later day sun. The roof pitch is 1:3, so that is about 18 degrees. At this latitude, 47 degrees is the average angle for the sun. I got it built and mounted this morning. Believe it or not, it is pointed towards the sun ;-) I had my doubts at times. Thought tracking the Moon might be easier ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I get rough dry red oak for $1.25 - $1.50 per board foot depending on who's got what.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

It's later than I normanly post , but was busy this morning doing stuff, and re=programming my locators on my boat….It was 76 this morning at coffee time (not too shabby), and the high was 83 (not too shabby), with a good chance of rain later tonight, and for the next 3-4 days here in the mountains….My wife is coming in from Texas, and should be here any minute with a sandwich for me….lol..

On the rough timber….My local lumber supplier is about 1/4 mile from me, and for red oak and white oak I pay about $1.60 abf….Maple, for some reason , is higher…$2.00+ abf. But I get most of my wood in Springfield, Mo at a supplier there when I make a run up there, which is not too often…..I remember telling Bill about that place a good while back…Don't know if he ever used them or not…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti and Rick, you make me so very jealous. Oak doesn't exist in my neck of the Oregon High Desert. We got to truck it in. You guys in the east and Midwest have all the great woods! You guys are so doggone lucky!


----------



## jwmalone

You would think so bbob, here in Appalachia lumber grows on trees, but finding someone who sales it rough cut has been a job. Finally found this guy but know idea what the quality will be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot about that Rick. I went up to Springfield on a day trip from Branson. We went to Grizzly and Bass pro and then ate at Lamberts.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny day here in Northern Michigan. The temp is 73 and the high for today is 89. The nice thing is, it's not muggy. There's a nice little breeze that's keeping the temps nice.

As I stated the other day, Yesterday I went to help a friend do some pricing on some items for an estate sale and for my troubles, she gave me a few things. 2 "new" saw blades, 2 aprons, a tape measure, 2 Irwin clamps and 4 pipe clamps (not pictured) and a few other odds and ends. I thought you'd get a kick out of it. I'm thinking of going back for more at the sale. I'm also going to help here with the sale as well. There are a lot of new small hand tools, tractors and implements, welding equipment and so on. Everything from woodworking to metalworking and everything in between.










Tomorrow is the big day. I get my thumb cut on. But, many people I've talked to said it's not that big of a deal. So, hopefully I'll be back in the shop in a couple of days.

Well, I'm gonna go take care of my treasures and get some things done before tomorrow. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Goodluck artsy. I just love a good treasure hunt its part of the fun. The weather here, same as yesterday. Muggy HOT like hell fire.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thumb cut on?? Is that for carpal tunnel? I worked as a tinner installing HVAC systems for a while and every one of the guys that had been doing it for more than 10 years had to have that done just to be able to use their hands again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck with the thumb Don.

On shore flow took over the sunny week in WW today. Looks a lot more than partly cloudy to me!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

Nearly dinner time in the mountains…..82 when I stumbled to the coffee maker for the first cup..No wind, plenty of sun, and narry a cloud in the upper regions…The high will be 87, but it might get warmer than that the way it's looking….Well…. My wife made it home last night about 7:15 after a long 12 hour journey from Texas….Now I have to make an appointment with my Chevy dealer to get the oil, filter, and lube job done….It was due before she left 2 weeks a go, and all the running around they do down there, just added mileage and dirtier oil….

Don…Looks like you made out like a burglar on the goodies from the estate sale….Nice score, bud…If you'll just hit that thumb with a hammer, you can fix it yourself, and save a doctor and hospital bill…!!! Straighten that puppy right out..lol..!!! Usually if I go on treasure hunts, I take my metal detector…

BurlyBob….Yep..Oak and walnut and Maple are plentiful here in my neck of the woods…There are several timber mills pretty close, so getting rough timber is not much of a problem. I like to buy it rough, then mill it myself in the shop, like we all do….Cuts out the middle man..!

Yeti… I had carpel tunnel surgery done both my hands at the same time a few years back….Now that was fun..

Ok…I'm outta here for now…time for a sandwich, and more coffee….Later, ya'll…..


----------



## oldnovice

The fire near Santa Cruz is made the sky look really awful last evening.
It looked like the Midwest when a storm is coming it had a red hue and we very rarely get rain in July.
There is also a fire down by LA but we aren't getting any smoke from that one … yet!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Another bright, sunny 83° day here in San Diego today.

Don, it looks like you did alright for yourself with the loot you scored. Good luck with the thumb surgery.

We have oak growing all over the place around here, but they don't cut and mill it. Like BBob, we have to truck it in at high prices. I suspect an East Coast Conspiracy, myself.

oldnovice, we've had a dry summer here in California, and fire season is just around the corner. We'll probably see more smokey skies up and down the coast before we see rain. Hope not, but, well, 'tis the season.


----------



## jwmalone

So that's were all my oak is going, their shipping it to San Diego. I should of know, IRS takes my money, cheap illegal labor takes the jobs, now my wood. its just gone to far now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It's about 90 out there. 70 in here though. Got all sweaty at a smoke in the building call and had to change all my clothes.

Nice haul Don. Hope the thumb is a non event and you are right back at it.

Got the news on my truck. Two new belts and a trans service job. $630. I too am overdue for oil change, but I do those ,so later this week I'll be crawling under the truck.

I may be weird, but I love the smell of a good forest fire. I sure miss those trips. But then, I love snow, cold and when the sun goes down at 4pm in the winter.


----------



## oldnovice

*The Monterey fire!*
21 miles southwest from my house.

The "Sand Fire" by LA is larger, there are 3000 firefighters at that fire, t has scorched 35,000 acres and is consuming 10,000 football fields a day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hard to have a defensible space for a fire like that. I never fought fire in Southern California, only Tahoe area. Fighting fires like that when the temps are high has to be brutal.


----------



## jwmalone

Another scorcher today fellows, At 4:30 it was still 97 and humid. Did manage to finish that garden bench for a customer. Now to clean up the shop, all those cedar shavings it smells like a damn hamster cage in there. Wild fires scare the hell out of me, you boys be safe. Not to many natural disasters where I live except the ocasional still explosion or flash flood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

jw, Want to trade the biggest earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment for a couple hurricanes? ;-)


----------



## jwmalone

No thank you ww.bob. I know when a hurricanes coming. I'm to far inland to get pounded to bad, them earthquakes just pop up unexpected like in-laws. Might consider swapping something for bigfoot though.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning fellows. Weather girl says 97 ( not counting the index) chance of a t storm, as if it would change. But this weekend should be down to a bone chilling 91 degrees, think ill check the fire wood supply just to be safe. I need to clean my shop today, and wait on the mail man. Ordered a dust collector kit for the router, a guide bushing set, and a saw blade for the miter box. So kinda like Christmas in July today. You fellows have a good day and don't do nothing I wouldn't do.


----------



## BurlyBob

Gonna be a hot one here as well, 93. Gonna be hot the rest of the week. I can't seem to get to excited about doing anything just don't have a lot of motivation. Guess I read to much news and politics. They're sure a downer. But on a more positive note I might have a line on a great deal for a Jet combo jointer/planer-only a grand. I'd have to switch the head to a heilical.


----------



## jwmalone

That sounds like a big boy toy burlybob. I'm at the Tonka truck, plastic hammer stage myself. But the next project will give me a chance to earn some stripes, lots of drawers, nice oak stained finish, So we will find out if I can earn the right to call myself a wood worker. You know burly I saw some really nice tackle boxes made from wood years ago you ever try that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Should get up to 89 in the rust belt today but right now it's quite pleasant just over 70 without too much humidity. We could still use more rain but doesn't look like we'll see any until Friday or Saturday at the earliest. Kinda nice not having to mow the grass too often though.


----------



## oldnovice

The heat index here is somewhere between OMG and WTF!


----------



## jwmalone

Same here oldnovice, weather girl said high of 97, lying ass tramp, should've know not to trust a gal that dresses like that in public.. its already 97 at 12:24 that's not including the heat index. I don't know how but this is the fault of the democrats, I'm also entertaining the idea of a west coast conspiracy, Know anything about that dawsonbob?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

Yep…another hot one today, but not too bad….It's 84 now at noon here, and the high will be 87, with the possibility of more rain….We had a shower come through late yesterday and last night for about 30 minutes…It's so hot that the grass looked like it didn't have any moisture on this morning, and the humidity is out of sight…More scattered showers the rest of the week, and we could have a thunderstorm or two roll in….hard to say…..

From the reports this morning, and of late, we are all getting the heat and humidity..Places I thought wouldn't be this hot but are….

You guys out around the country where the fires are going on…ya'll be careful, and keep an eye peeled…It's bad…Up here where I live, we don't have to worry about hurricanes and such…just tornadoes….!!!

I'm with oldnovice on that one….LMAO when I read that….Good one…!!!

JW….You're right…don't trust anything a weather person says….They might be right 50% of the time, and well over-paid for guessing…..!! One note JW: We don't discuss politics or religion of any kind on this thread…We leave that for the fools in the lounge….You can talk about anything you want except that….plus the weather..

It's about time for my sandwich guys, so I'm outta here for now….Stay as cool as you can..!! Later, ya'll….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a bit cloudy and rainy here today, but not too much of either. At least it's not terribly hot.
I just went and fired about 8 rounds thru my new pistol. I need more practice. I did hit the paper though.
Got my truck back with new belts and serviced trans. Now to change the oil.
Have a good one. I'll check back later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

84 and sunny in the places that aren't cloudy here in San Diego today.

oldnovice, a perfect description. I love it. lol

BBob, I don't think there's anything more depressing than news and politics…and it's getting worse. A new Jet combo jointer/planer could make you forget all about that and smile. Could.

Bill, do you know how to get to Carnegie Hall?

JW, we all know that the weather girls can't be trusted, but they're so darn cute that I don't care; I'll watch 'em anyway.


----------



## jwmalone

Fair enough Rick, That's one of the reasons I liked this forum. Only the important stuff like tools and fishing. 
And cute weather girls, that's the only reason I watch her anyway. Still waiting on ups for my new toys. Got to blame this this heat on somebody, if I rule out politicians (politics) and the devil (religion) I guess that leaves extraterrestrial beings, those green bastards.


----------



## jwmalone

JUst had an idea. Ive got about 15 rough cedar boards, 1 inch thick 2-3 inches wide and about 4 feet long, that should be enough to make a chair for the porch. Been wanting to try something new any ideas. ( and I want toplay with my new planner)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made this for my sister years ago out of old weathered cedar deck boards from my deck. It's amazing what's hiding just underneath the weathered surface. It's about 16" x 48".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I head Northeast Bob…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill,

… so this guy goes to New York. He's supposed to play at Carnegie Hall, but doesn't know quite where it is. He's walking along and comes across a guy playing the violin on a street corner, so he goes up and asks "do you know how to get to Carnegie Hall?" The violinist looks at him and says "practice, practice, practice."

Same thing with shooting: practice, practice, practice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Bob, a violinist. Yeah, I'm working on that one. I have several options for places to go shoot. I can shoot a few rounds here, but I'd rather go to a range where I can practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Speaking of fishing…..If it ain't raining in the morning I'm heading to the lake to try and catch some smallmouth, largemouth, or Kentucky bass…..I am also gonna play with my locators and see if they are set up like I want them to be…..I just downloaded some updates for the Lowarances on the boat, so I'll install them first before heading out…..

dawsonBob…..Does the same thing apply to a geetar picker…? I've played all over the country practically, but never Carnegie Hall….That's in New York, and I have no desire to go there….I'll just keep practicing, practicing, practicing. I've only been playing since I was 10 year old, but hey, practice never hurts anyone….!!


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, I'm familiar with large and small mouth, striped bass but what's a Kentucky bass In the Latin if you can?


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, you don't have to play Carnegie Hall to be good, but you won't play Carnegie Hall unless you are 

It doesn't much matter what you want to do - playing an instrument, wood working, art, or pretty much anything else - the more you practice, the better you get.

I need a lot of practice at so many things…


----------



## Rick Dennington

They are spotted bass, or as they are called here in the South, a Kentucky bass….They are of the largemouth species, but the spotted bass has a rough patch on its tounge, plus the dorsil fins are connected on the back, where the largemouth's fins are seperated….The spotted or Kentucky has a lot more white on it's belly, and is a glutonus fish, like a white or srtiped bass….The spotted bass fight just as hard and pull just as hard as a Smallmouth….Both have that "mean streak" built into them…


----------



## jwmalone

Dbob, my cousin tried that logic he's on his fourth wife, practice aint make him no better lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of fishing, I'm trying to plan a trip for my dad and I to Lake Erie. Hope to catch some nice smallies and maybe a walleye or whatever else lurks around. Probably in September after the boys go back to school.

A Kentucky or spotted bass, looks more like a largemouth, but behaves more like a smallmouth. They do not get as big as largemouth in general. They are often mistaken for largemouth. To tell the difference I look at their mouth. On a largemouth the corner of the mouth extends behind the eyes whereas on a Kentucky it extends just to the eye.


----------



## dawsonbob

Don't know quite what to say about that, JW. Some folks just don't have the talent.


----------



## dawsonbob

As far as weather predictions go, ours was for 84 today. It actually hit 90 on my porch already.

I'm just sayin' …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I've caught a lot Kentucky's here on Bull Shoals, and a few in the 3-5 lb. size….Also caught some really nice ones in Norfork Lake….Not quite that big there, but there are some good ones here in Bull….Not as big as those in Table Rock…Them puppies get up to 5-7 lbs. there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Speaking of fishing, I m trying to plan a trip for my dad and I to Lake Erie. Hope to catch some nice smallies and maybe a walleye or whatever else lurks around. Probably in September after the boys go back to school.
> 
> A Kentucky or spotted bass, looks more like a largemouth, but behaves more like a smallmouth. They do not get as big as largemouth in general. They are often mistaken for largemouth. To tell the difference I look at their mouth. On a largemouth the corner of the mouth extends behind the eyes whereas on a Kentucky it extends just to the eye.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


......and what Rick said.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

Go to Goggle, and look up spotted bass…


----------



## bigblockyeti

September through November is good perch fishing in lake Erie. Walleye are usually plentiful if the water is fairly clear, but if you want to bag your limit, trolling is the only way to go. Outriggers, downriggers and any other way you can get the maximum number of lines in the water is your best bet! Nothin beats fresh walleye.


> Speaking of fishing, I m trying to plan a trip for my dad and I to Lake Erie. Hope to catch some nice smallies and maybe a walleye or whatever else lurks around. Probably in September after the boys go back to school.
> 
> A Kentucky or spotted bass, looks more like a largemouth, but behaves more like a smallmouth. They do not get as big as largemouth in general. They are often mistaken for largemouth. To tell the difference I look at their mouth. On a largemouth the corner of the mouth extends behind the eyes whereas on a Kentucky it extends just to the eye.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## jwmalone

I'm familiar with spotted bass, use to catch them living down in La. and Miss. never seen one here in N.C. Never heard it called Kentucky bass before. And just so you'll know no need to say here in the south I'm in the south lol. That's why I ask for the Latin so I could google it. I've seen people here in the south damn near fight over the proper name of a fish, funny thing to watch if ask me. Names change along with the latitude and longitude it seems. Thanks for the info Kentucky is on my list of states to visit I haven't been to yet. Think ill go up to Badin lake this weekend my uncle has a hunting cabin up there see whats biting,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Yeti, I think we will primarily be casting for bass, but I'd be happy to catch anything. We have done a lot of trolling for walleye in Canada, but nothing as deep as they do in the Great Lakes. We do not have down riggers. Maybe we will try trolling with a deep running crank bait along some shorelines too. From what I read the trout are not in the west end of the lake.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

Honestly….I had never looked to see where you were from….I thought you were a Yankee…lol.!! Don't ask me why I thought that..just did…Guess I need to pay more attention. So…La and Miss..? You don't get much more southern than that..! I've been a Southern *********************************** all my life…Texas, Tennessee, and now Arkansas. When I lived in Memphis, I fished a lot of Miss. lakes. I've been fishing Toledo Bend Lake in La since 1986..every year we take several boats for a week of good bass fishing….Never caught a spotted bass there..They don't have them in that lake..only largemouth…And I fish Kentucky Lake….Good ledge fishing there…Here on my home lake (I'm about 5-10 minutes from the lake), we have plenty of walleye…It's a DEEP, clear lake, and these guys fish for walleye using bottom bouncers, and troll big jigs, big crankbaits, etc. I catch one every now and then bass fishing….I'm a catch and release guy my self…..I've caught the same fish twice in one day..!!!!!!


----------



## jwmalone

I try to look and see where people are from but that's ok, Ill let that yankee thing slide. Being born in North Carolina then moving to La as a child, Man they called me Yankee so much. Finally got into so many fights the made me an honorary *********************************** lol But that was all 1- 2nd grade stuff there. I have worked all over the deep south haven't been to Ozark's to much but that whole area is next on my list of places to go, then off to the badlands and west through cowboy country and the pacific north west. Used to go with dad and grandpa to the Sabine, Toledo bend alot , grew up in Beauregard parish so it was right there. Fished at Annacoco a lot to up in allen parish. here the last few years just been fishing the smaller ponds, lake Badin and deep river over in lee county (born there). I walk down to a little 2 acre pond behind the house with a fly rod and catch 2-3 pound large mouth its a blast on a fly rod, pan fish to. Don't know if you ever watched the andy Griffith show but I aint far from Mt. Pilot or siler city (aunt bee lived there til she died)


----------



## jwmalone

Well the toys came ups at 7:30 its 1108 now, finally cut a dovetail that half way fit, think ill mount it on the wall. Work on it some more tomorrow, hook up the dust collection hood on the router and put that new blade on the miter box. The one thing about having everything you need, if it comes out wrong I can only blame myself.


----------



## oldnovice

When I was living with my parents we used to go fishing a lot, after all Minnesota is the land of 10,000 lakes (actually 11,008).
One of the easiest places we went was the back water of Alma dam on the Mississippi river which consisted a lot of lagoons separated by narrow one boat passages. The fish population was very diverse and included walleye, bass, sheephead, dog fish, and I am sure some we didn't see. 
And, a lot of other wildlife including snakes, mosquitoes, turtles including snapping turtles, very large ones.
On what trip my mother caught a 20+ pound pike. Somewhere we have a picture of it hanging the refrigerator. 
This is one of the many many places we used to fish.


----------



## dawsonbob

I've mostly fished the Pacific ocean. Lot's of fish in there of all sizes, kinds and shapes. No Kentucky bass that I know of, though.


----------



## jwmalone

Never caught a pike, caught some barracuda but no pike, walleye, muskies but its on my to do list . I like the land-o-lakes butter


----------



## jwmalone

worked in the gulf for awhile, caught lots of red snapper, grouper, some barracuda once. And hooked a porpoise once.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love northern Minnesota. I worked two summers in the boundary waters and have done 4 canoe trips into Quetico. I've caught lots of smallmouth, pike, walleye, perch and even some brown trout, rainbow trout and a few lake trout. A lot of people want to retire to Florida. I want to retire to Grand Marais MN on the north shore of Lake Superior. My log house in MO came from there.
I've never caught a porpoise or dolphin or whale.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's much cooler this morning compared to previous days. It's cloudy with rain on the horizon. The temp is 68 with a high of 81 today.

This is going to be a short note as I have a gimp hand which makes it hard to type. I had my surgery yesterday on my hand. I waited an hour and a half for a ten minute procedure, typical. The only thing that was painful was the numbing shot in the thumb and the pressure gauze on my hand. It was tough sleeping last night but, I had some pain pills to help me through the night. It's hard to imagine how many things you *can't* do with your favored hand. The simple tasks like going to the bathroom is difficult to say the least. Tie your favored hand behind your back for a day and you'll see what I mean. I'm restricted to lifting nothing more than a half gallon of milk. It's going to be a rough two weeks.










You guys keep posting and I'll keep reading. I'll jump in when I can. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

I didn't mean to hook that porpoise, total accident. But it was a fun 30 seconds. Those things follow the barges sometimes feeding off the small fish that follow. I had a big silver spoon just to see what would hit, supposed to be barracudas around. Noticed several porpoise, next thing I know pow the line on my Abu Garcia 5500 was striped slap off, pop and tht was it. Don't even think it took 30 seconds. I would love to fish the great lakes to, but id probly catch that muskie fever crap, isn't that the fish of 10,000 cast. Or are those in the lakes?


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, That surgery looks like it was a success. You still got 4 fingers and a thumb! Kudos to the surgeon.

Gonna be an scorcher here 94. That way thru the weekend. WWBob was suppose to stop in on the way to his mothers in Nampa, Idaho. He was behind schedule and won't drop by till Monday.

Well I'm headed to the shop to putter around. Maybe I'll get my juices flowing and starting planning my next epic.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## jwmalone

Glad it came out alright Artsy, I had some shoulder surgery when I was younger, could not use my right arm or hand at all for 4 weeks. Your right the lose of your favored hand is tough. The bathroom is a challenge to say the least. Good thing was I was only 20, back then I could get my pants off with my left foot in the right situations lol. Take it easy read a book watch the sunset, use it as a good reason to relax (best you can in discomfort).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I just got in the house a few minutes ago, and me and my fishing partner took my boat to the lake to check out my locators, and make sure they were working good….We did a Lowrance update on both units, and the download into the units was quick…about 1 1/2 minutes each…They are working great, the way they are supposed to….We didn't fish at all, cause by the time we got through fiddling with the units, it was so dang hot and humid we were dripping with moisture> came home, put the rig in the shop, plugged in the charger, and grabbed a cup of java…

I ve never caught any of them exotic fish like you guys are talking about…I strickly bass fish….Never had a desire to deep sea fish….That's where Jaws lives, and I'm more of a land lubber…!!

Jw….I also fish with Garcia 5500 reels, and the last few years, I've picked up a few of the new 5500 C3's….I've used these reels for 40 years, and not a minutes trouble…I break them down piece by piece, and give them a good cleaning. I do that 2 times a year…..It's hard to believe how much them suckers have gone up since I started buying them….The first ones were like $35.00….Now they are $115-20.00. I guess it's all relative, though.


















Don…..Take care of that hand dude..It'll feel better when it quits hurtin'...lol…Looks like you could prolly still hitch a ride if you needed to….Less work….more coffee..!


----------



## oldnovice

Good morning all!
Still hot here and the air quality has gone to hell, literally due to the fire southwest in Monterey county as it is has started getting real deadly.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

84 and sunny is the forecast once again here in San Diego today. That's what they said yesterday, too, the lyin' so and so's. Got over 90 in the morning yesterday. Probably do the same today.

Bill, old joke; I never caught a whale on porpoise, but I woke up with one once. I know, I know; bad, bad, bad.

I grew up in Newport Beach, pretty much a short walk from the Ocean (and the bay, too, for that matter), so it's no surprise that most of the fishing I've done has been salt water fishing. One of these days maybe I'll try freshwater fishing again … who knows?

Don, glad the thumb work came out well. You'll be better than ever soon.

oldnovice, I can sympathize. We get some nasty fires down here, too, that make breathing difficult.


----------



## jwmalone

Yea Rick that 5500 is a good one, the first one I bought was 1990 or so, all metal had it for 15 years replaced the worm gear once ( 3 bucks) Some jack ass stole it right from the back of the truck, I aint ashamed to say I cried like a girl. Got hooked on that fly rod, man if you've never tried one its like woodworking once you get the hang of it its all over then. Especially the bass fishing. Ive never been much of a salt water guy done it when I worked offshore because we out for two weeks min. at a time so when your 12 hours were up you could fish off the starboard side some times. Its also were I learned needle point on canvas and cane seating from an old sea salt. That's how upholstery was made for furniture before machines, Next time I make a piece ill post one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. I typed a reply a while ago, but it is not here. It's not terribly hot, but dang muggy.
Don that thumb looks like it might hurt. Hope it heals right up. I had right elbow surgery several years ago and had to use my left for important things like the bathroom. Useless.

There are Muskie in the Great Lakes. They are called the fish of 10,000 casts. Sounds about right. I've caught a few small ones, but no big monsters. I've caught northern pike in the 20 pound range.

Looks like my trip will be to Lake Erie in September. Hoping for lots of smallies.

Rick, that's a lot of poles.

Bob, better be careful where you repeat that joke.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I doubt that I'll ever repeat that joke again. It was lame when I first heard it, and even worse now.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, If that joke was true I hope she had a nice personality.

That reminds of a joke I told inmates at one of the prisons I worked. I told them the cops came to my house and asked if I had a picture of my girlfriend. I said I did and they asked to see it. When they looked at it one said, Well Sir, it appears your girlfriend was hit by a truck. I said I know But she a great cook and has a real nice personality….


----------



## jwmalone

1700 was still 98 degrees. I saw an air conditioner slowly moving across the yard, when I got close enough I could see it was being carried by a colony of fire ants. Its that damn hot.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW it's 6pm west coast time and only 91. Is it ever going to cool down?

Rick you do have a mess of those 5500's. I have a terrible time with a casting reel. Maybe only get a decent cast 50% of the time. Up here I use an ultra rod and spinning reel. I guess I should give one of those a try. I've got two bait casters sitting in the Man Cave collecting dust. I'm thinking one of them just might be a 5500. Don't know if I've ever used it. My Dad started me out with a Garcia Mitchell 300a in Labrador around 1958-59.


----------



## dawsonbob

can't say, BBob.

Okay, okay, won't say.


----------



## jwmalone

BEHOLD, the Malone M1, fellows this may be the first saw ever produced by JWMalone saw Inc. lmao, I love this stuff. I got tired of messing with that dovetail jig, and said well what would grandpa do, well he do it by hand. But I didn't have a backsaw. I did have a 2 dollar warranted superior piece of garage sale junk. So I took it apart put the blade in my vice, taped on the spine with some keystock and mallet popped right off. Took my old nobex miter saw blade ( which was still good but I had a new one) cut it to fit slid it in the spine drilled holes ( 2 hours and 4 drill bits and a dremel) put the handle on. Wow, 3 pulls and it went a half inch into this 1/2 inch thick oak cuts great. Now I have a dovetail saw for 3 bucks. Kinda of shallow but it will cut 7/8 deep. It will do until I find one I want. Only thing is my new company produces Japanese style saws? I put it in backwards 24 tpi didn't notice it until I started cutting no way I'm drilling those holes again, so cuts on the pull not the push. Hope you guys had as much fun as I did today.


----------



## jwmalone

Burly Bob, a poem for you. One day the inmates came in from work, only to find a note from the warden, it read, "Roses are red, violets are blue, nice try boys but I found your brew" Well the next day the warden had to come in early seems the inmates were all drunk and singing, when he got to the cell block they all chanted in unison "hello warden, Roses are red, violets are blue, we knew you'd find one batch so we made two""


----------



## jwmalone

Oh yea, Rick, haven't seen a rack that nice since Pamela Anderson on Baywatch.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

I take it you're talking about the rod rack..? I built that several years ago…I build them for the local fisherman when they decide they want one….I've made them to hold anywhere from 6-14 rods, just depending on which they want….Oak, Walnut, Maple….Whatever wood they want…I line the rod tips with felt to protect them….This is my own design, by the way…! Thanks for the cudos.


----------



## oldnovice

*Bill*, when I first came to the U.S. in 1952 my parents made friends, actually closer than friends, but that's another story. These friends, Henry and Alice, were also from Germany but several generation removed.
Henry was a farmer, over 7' tall, and hand enormous hands.
He had to duck to get into our house and he had to use a pencil to dial a phone.
Henry took us fishing for the very first time and I saw that in his tackle box he had a yellow duckling.
Being naive I asked him why he had a yellow duckling in his tackle box as it looked like a kids toy.
He picked it up and showed me the hooks on the bottom and said this is for Muskies!
That was over 62 years ago and I remember that like it was yesterday.


----------



## jwmalone

Yes Mr. Rick I was speaking of the rod racks evidently you caught the analogy, they are nice we build them similar around here but every craftsman has his own lil take on it. I see you favor what I call a spinner handle ( undefaced) I cannot cast a bait caster on that rig, id be like burly bob with a bird nest, I use what I call a bait casting rig a traditional type grip with a trigger hold for finger just like the old zebco 33 you remember those o man that was my first real fishing pole lol good ole days. But I have several old bamboo fly rods, the rack I made has felt lining nothings to good for a mans pole that's what I say


----------



## jwmalone

Oldnovice, almost thought that  was a joke until I read the whole thing , that's a true story huh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gents. Supposed to be 82 with isolated t storms. I'll take that. I gotta go to a dr follow up today. Basically tell,him my reflux is much better and then go home.

Danke schön novice. That was a good story. I believe it about the duck lure. Muskies will hit anything.

I'm strictly a spinning reel guy, though I've had almost no use of a bait caster so I'm not sure if I could use one or not. I've thought of getting one, but haven't. I'm getting excited about going to Lake Erie. They say with the right time of year and conditions a guy can catch 150 smallies in a day with a lot of them being 4 or more pounds. Wow.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be another hot one today, 95.

Bill that sounds like an awesome fishing trip. I've only caught one 4 pound smallie up here. I sure wish there were more of them.

Another cup of coffee and I'm headed out to the garage to sort lead. I decided against another trip to the pit for lead mining. Just to darn hot.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you **************************************** and yankees,

Well….As I hobbled to the kitchen for my morning first cup of joe, I looked out the window, and it was 78..Not a bad temp, but the humidity is a killer….80%...It's now 80, and the high will be 86. there is virtually no wind, bright sun, and a whispy cloud or two….Like I said…the humidity is the killer…!!
For all you non-bait casters…When learning to use a bait casting reel, it boils down to 2 things: to have the drag system set right, and thumb control on the spool…when you cast, you've got to let the line kind of "flutter" to keep from back lashing…..easy peasy…nice and easy..!! Like with anything..practice, practice, practice..!!

JW….I use "Gator Grip" handles on my reels….They are bigger than the normal reel handle that comes stock on the reels from the factory….I replace all my reel handles for better control. And you guys talking about spinning reels…Forget that…I've tried one or two, and don't like the line twist they get….PITA…! That's just me, personally. And yep…JW, I do remember the old Zebco 33 reels…That's the one we all start out on…I've still got a couple from my youth, and they still work. I collect old reels and lures….

That's about for now…got to hit the shower and head to town to eat dinner with all my fishing pards….We meet at different places to eat about 2-3 times a month, and discuss our favorite topics…boats, baits, and grub…I'm now working on my second pot of java, so I better grab a cup before leaving…Later, y'all…..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, or so they say. It's 85 on my porch already, so I suspect that they may have gotten it wrong again. Just sayin'…

novice, your story reminds me of the pens and pencils that were available at that time, with the little phone dialing gizmo on the end. I think kids today, never having used a rotary phone, would be stumped by that device, wondering what it was used for.


----------



## jwmalone

2:47 pm, mercury in the shop says 106. Thinking about switching to the Celsius system think it would only be 35 or so. To bad it don't work like that. Don't know about you guys but if we can make through august its all down hill from there. weather is really nice in this part the country late September on to the holidays. Any of you guys hunt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only hunt varmints.
I'm gonna go turn on the AC in the shop and get something done.


----------



## oldnovice

*jwmalone*, that's a true story!
Getting older than I ever thought of I am considering writing some of my history for those who follow me.
I was born in a castle near the Polish border in the area know as Prussia.
At that time my dad was in the Luftwaffe with Rommel in North Africa.
I lived in Germany until I was 8 yesrs old and knowing that they were up to something, was smart enough to take my brother and follow my parents to America!


----------



## jwmalone

I love history old novice, My brother in-law who is no longer with us his father was named Boris Leochko when he was 10 in1951 or so, escaped from Russia made his way to Germany then America. Stalin killed his entire family and most of the village, He was from the Ukraine. You guys from that era should most definatly wright that stuff down for prosperity. My memoirs will be entitled, Ramblings of a *********************************** a Southern story. I also want to do something on historical trailer parks of the south.


----------



## oldnovice

*jwmalone*, my grandparents lived near the Polish border and one night, thank God my grandmother was visiting relative in the west, Polish/Russian troops broke down the front door, shot my grandfather in the mouth, ransacked the house, and left him for dead.
When troops left and then walked 5km to a doctor. The first thing I remember about him is that he could disconnect his jaw on his right side as there was only a hook to replace tell original joint.


----------



## jwmalone

And that's the reason those old timers were tough as nails novice.


----------



## BurlyBob

My mother, grandmother and two aunts escaped the East in '48. I grew up hearing stories of their escape and opinions of the Russians. They are much less enamored with communism than the modern left is in the US.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Ukrainian and Croatian great grandparents all escaped Europe in the middle teens. Happy to be here.


----------



## jwmalone

I'm glad we are all here Bill M., we owe it all to the people who went through hell to get us here. But I wont make any more comments on the subject BurlyBob I will end up on my soap box screaming politics and get kicked off the forum. So has it cooled down for any body, still damn hot here at 6:47 pm. And just so you guys know most of the stuff that comes out of my mouth is not to be taken seriously. I like to joke, like my new saw company I posted (damn good saw though) I figure if I cant crack a joke or smile at least once during the day ive wasted a whole day of my life, more of grandpas wisdom for ya


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 84 here JW. Not too shabby. Still humid, but AC fixes that real easy. 
I did a bit of work in the shop with the AC on today. Back to work on the Maloof chair.


----------



## oldnovice

Still hot here even after they promised a cool off!
Maybe from 103° to 95° is what they meant!
It's actually to hot to work in my shop.
I would consider AC but that's kind of stupid when the shop is the garage with a 15' door.

When I bought this place, 20 years ago, the previous owner had tried to turn tell garage into a wine storage with an AC in the window and extra insulation throughout. However, they missed replacing the hinged overhead door with all its openings that probably defeated the AC.


----------



## firefighterontheside

an AC would remove humidity pretty quickly which would make it seem cooler. Without an insulated garage door though it would be hard to effectively cool it.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked the weather and it's still 93. However in about 30-40 minutes the sun will fall behind the mountains and it should start cooling off. Only 2-3 more days of this miserable heat. Man a couple od cold beers would taste good. Still going easy with that, watching the blood sugar and getting it under control.


----------



## jwmalone

Way ahead of you BurlyBob, Ill drink an extra 2 or 5 for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of a sudden it started to rain hard. Where did that come from?


----------



## dawsonbob

Sure as heck didn't come from here … darnit.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got no rain in sight for weeks!!


----------



## dawsonbob

I looked at the long range forecast. Didn't see any rain until mid September. The only thing that gives me hope is that they're wrong so much of the time.


----------



## jwmalone

dry as a bone around here to, irrigation pumps running all night, farmers are stressed out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep… I feel for you guys not getting any moisture…About 2:30 or so, just before my nap time, it came a downpour , and really hard. Thunder, lightening, more rain, more thunder, more lightening…It lasted till about 5:30, and it had cooled down to about 68 or so….Here at 10:00, it's only 71, but the humidity is 95%.....All that thunder and lightening interfered with my nap time, it was so loud…..lol…Sorry…couldn't resist…

Bill….You may be getting the left-overs from this storm…Didn't notice which direction it was heading…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey it's 10pm and cooled down to 74. Crazy ain't it?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy and breezy. It's 69 with a high of 74 today. I'll bet that makes you guys sweat just thinking of this cool weather here in Northern Michigan. LOL

I'm back!!!!! Well, partially. Still have stitches in my hand and it's hard to type with this gimp right hand. I keep hitting the wrong keys and backing up to fix them. I didn't think I was ever going to get on here with all the Blah, blah, blah. It took 25 entry's to get here. You guys sure talk a lot. LOL It's kinda nice to see some new blood on here talking up a storm.

*Novis*, Those are some great stories. I love history no matter where it came from.

*JW*, The same with you, those are some great stories as well. And, yes you both should write a book telling your stories even if it never gets published. I've written one for my kid. I also did a tape interview with my father back in 2002. He has since died but I still have a voice recording of him and his stories.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope you gets some rain someday. The ground around you is gonna dry up and crack and swaller you up someday if you don't get some moisture. LOL

*FF Bill*, I've heard they get lots of fish down there in Lake Erie. Some friends of mine go to an island in Erie and fish. They go every year. I've been invited to go but, I'm not that big on fishing.

*Burly Bob*, you ought to get the "lead" out and go mining for more lead. I had to say it. LOL I think if I was making my own bullets, I'd do the same thing. Enjoy.

Well guys, I'm gonna go out and try to mow my lawn. I'm not sure how it's gonna work with my gimp hand but I've got to give it a try. My lawn is looking like a hay field. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee lovers,

I woke up this morning fairly early, headed for my morning java, looked out the kitchen window, and all I could see was fog…...a heavy fog bank all around….Couldn't even see the woods across the road it was/is so heavy…Not a breath of air, and the temp was 70. No sun as of yet (couldn't see it anyway ). The high will be 82, and some more rain is predicted for the next couple of days (?).....Looks like the fog is here for a couple of more hours, so I'm gonna head to the shop and get going on a cutting board. One of my fishing partners likes to cook, and needed a good board, sooo…He says he's a better cook than his wife…I won't tell her that….!!
Well….I'm gonna hit the crapper, grab another big cup of joe, and head out….You guys stay frosty..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. It's nice outside this morn. Gonna do some work on the Maloof chair and then maybe get the grass cut before Cindy and I have a date night. I guess we'll go out to eat while the boys stay overnight at our friends house.

Don, we will be fishing around some islands known as the bass islands and another one called Put in Bay. I bet one of those is what you refer to. I'll send you my goats for your lawn. You can just sit and watch them and say you are mowing the lawn.


----------



## oldnovice

*Goooooood mawning to all!*

I hope it is cooler than yesterday 'cause the grass needs cutting.
The shop is calling in me.
Need to balance a 15" RC propeller, really scary when they are running at 10,000 rpm.
The newspaper needs reading, there are still some words left.
The exterminator was here, need to put the outside back in order.
Took my son to work and watched stupid drivers … they are slowly surrounding us.
Saw a homeless guy buy a Powerball ticket at the gas station … WTH!
$2.69 a gallon, a little lower than last week.
Oh well, my coffee needs drinking first!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Supposed to be 78 here in San Diego today. Already 82. Nice and sunny in between the clouds.

Don, you're right, but I have faith that it will rain someday before the earth cracks open and swallows us. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## jwmalone

Good afternoon fellows, Hot again about 2pm it rained really hard for 3 minutes and then we all sat and watched the steam roll up from ever where. Probably looked like that fog you had Rick. Rode with my mother today she wanted to hit some antique, thrift stores. Found a distton D-28 not sure of the year after 1928 because of the d-28 but still has the old distton etching didn't really need it but never had one with an etching in that nice a condition. Got it for 4 dollars cant beat that. Also got a set of drill bits the forstner style bit however you spell that. not a high dollar set but for 2 dollars had to have it, 6 piece set 1/4 through 1inch. found a new thrift store out my way theres an old barn beside it which was part of the store I peeked into the back (it was blocked off) and low and behold fellows there was old lumber every where, stacked in the rafters on wood racks against the wall. I ask the lady about it said it was her late father in laws wood shop. Her husband will be there next Saturday she told me id have to talk to him (hes not a woodworker) No idea what kinds of lumber is back there but there were some really large slabs of something up there. Man I cant what till Saturday this is just like christmass.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good JW. I can't wait either. I also can't wait to go fishing next month. I can't wait to finish my chair. 
I got two slats for the chair back glued up and the form for the rockers cut. Next I need to cut 1/4" pieces for the rocker glue up. I'll put a piece of white oak on the bottom for durability and then stripeS of maple and walnut with walnut on top.


----------



## jwmalone

FIREFIGHTER- I have a chair that will be a rocker haven't decided on how to make them yet. Never done rockers, thought of making them one piece. Its for a toddler (my cousins kid). Are laminates better?


----------



## firefighterontheside

With the right kind of wood you can use one piece. I worry that one piece will break, plus with laminating you can add accent wood. This is my first chair. Kind of a competition between me and some other LJs. The Maloof style is pretty tricky with all the carving and curves.


----------



## jwmalone

well guys, in honor of me being here 43 years to the day, my mother made me a pan of her homemade lasagna and a pineapple cake (my fav). I aint complaing but my pants is straining. I always eat to much when mom invites me to eat. Which I only live 150 yards away. Up to 205. When I was younger never gained an ounce afer 40, well yall know how it is. Am I old enough to be a grumpy ole fart yet.


----------



## dawsonbob

jw

Not yet kid, not yet. Keep working on it.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been moderately warm lately and early this afternoon the bottom fell out of the sky dropping a tremendous amount of rain following up yesterday afternoon's sporadic showers. The humidity went nearly off the chart both yesterday and today after the rain stopped and the sun came out again boiling all that moisture back into the sky.

Bill, South Bass island has Put-In-Bay right on the north side and it's far better known for drinking than fishing! South Bass is mostly the party island with a few wineries and some other touristy type attractions. There is better camping & fishing (IMO) around Middle Bass island immediately to the north. It's got some of the flair from South Bass, but much better suited for families, again IMO. Since the invasion of the zebra mussels, much of lake Erie can be very clear when storms or wind haven't churned the water too much and it really is cool watching a large mouth or a Walleye 15' under the water's surface as you reel them in. At any rate, hope the weather and fishing are good for you when you go.


----------



## jwmalone

Damn it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It wasn't even my birthday, but I ate too much…...and then we stopped for ice cream. I weighed 172 at the Dr. yesterday. That's an increase. I usually weigh about 165. I think vacation added something.

Yeti, I did read that it's a big party area. Even when I googled put in bay fishing, it still showed me pictures of bikini clad women. We are going to stay at a little place near East Harbor state park and boat out to the bass islands.


----------



## bigblockyeti

JW, you're plenty old, I think I started when I was 30 and though I'm not 40 yet, I really stepped up my game when I started having kids. I feel like I'm aging in dog years now, I gain 7 years of grumpiness every birthday!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, at least the women were bikini clad. I woke up ever so slightly hung over about 10 or so years ago after a bachelor party at Put-In-Bay and some of the women around where all the boats were docked (were we stayed) were topless. That being said, most of them really needed to not be topless. Gravity can be cruel over time!


----------



## jwmalone

Yea bigblock but enough beer can undo gravity's cruelty. (I got my beer googles on) That's why I say beer for breakfst


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a little hazy out this morning with a light overcast. They are predicting rain this afternoon but, it doesn't quite look like it on radar. The temp is 68 with a high of 74 forecast for today. We had some rain trying to creep up yesterday from the south but never made it.

*FF Bill*, I believe you could be right, I think it was Put in Bay where they go. I hope you have fun either fishing or partying or both. Anytime with you dad is a good time.

*JW*, you lucky dog you. What a great find of the wood pile. I'd sure like to help you unload that stuff. I'll bet there's some good old woodworking tools around there too. Oh yea, Happy Birthday Kid. What I wouldn't give to be 43 again.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope you're not a big beach goer. I saw on the news that people are getting stung by those stingray's out in the ocean.

Well boys, I'm outta here. The wife and I are going for a long ride today to go visit my uncle in Grayling and then onto Mio to see some friends. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## jwmalone

Made a bobo fellows I found a d-8 not a 28, medallion looks 40-47, but most certainly pre55 so a damn good find id say









cannot get the pic straight sorry


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning,

79 was the prediction here in San Diego today, but we blew past that a couple of hours ago. It's 84 and climbing right now. One of the weather sites is predicting rain on 14 August. Uh-huh, Sure. We'll see.

Don, I still go down there and walk around sometimes, but I haven't been in the water for years. Mostly I just watch the young women, and try to remember why I used to chase them. It's only a couple of miles, so I really should go more often. The only stingrays I know of up here on land are Corvette's.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW that is a gorgeous blade. I picked up a D12 for $20 a month or so back. It's missing the funny little top numb, has a broken handle and someone drilled a hole in the tip to hang it. But it's totally worth the $20 to me. I've need a nice rip saw and it just fit the bill. I've dated it, 1896- 1917. I also won a replacement handle on EBAY. It get's here Monday. So a little TLC and gloss varnish, all will be well in the shop once again.


----------



## jwmalone

Good deal Burly Bob, I didn't need this one but couldn't pass it up. Got another post on LJ, trying to swap it for a good dovetail saw, Might need some advice don't know the value really, Not looking to profit just get me a good trade. WE got a little rain not much but at this point we will take what we can get. Have to its all we gonna get lol


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening ya'll,

I didn't get on today, cause I had chores to do, then played in my shop before and after my nap….Making a couple of cutting boards..nothing serious…just steady…..yesterday afternoon around 5:00 it came a down pour, and high wind rolled in with it, and the sky turned nearly blue/black…it was strange looking…It lasted about 45 minutes, then it was gone…The low yesterday morning was 68, the same as this morning, and the high was 78, same as today, and it happened again…but during my nap was when the hard rain came again, and more high wind…in 30-40 minutes it was gone…even the humidity wasn't too bad both days…so a cool down for sure….It won't last long as the 90's are predicted for the rest of the week….We got nearly a half inch yesterday, and another half inch today, so all in all..not too shabby.

JW…You ain't old enough to be an old fart yet….Add about 30+ years to that, then you will be…Just ask some of these guys on here…lol.!! Nice score on the saw, by the way….I have a couple of those myself….Not that brand…mine are Sears…!


----------



## Grumpymike

Been a hot summer every where, we have had 30 days this summer with 110+ temps, so what happens? The AC quits in the shop … Newer unit so it's under warranty but how Inconvenient … Then I went into the house and my computer is kaput … They say it always comes in threes … sheesh, what's next.

*Hey Old Novice* About that 15 foot Garage door … Mine has 3/4" Styrofoam glued to the inside of the door in sections so as the overhead door goes up it hinges. The guy that installed the door insulated it for me … at a cost of course … and it works pretty well. ... Just an idea.

My latest string inlay project is coming along well almost ready for some finish … I think I will post this one on LJ's as I'm really kind of proud of it.

*JW* That is an awesome D-8 I wish mine had the etching that clear … you suck ya know.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's supposed to get up to 81 here in San Diego today. We'll see what we shall see.

jw, that is a nice saw. I passed on one a couple of years ago, and now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## jwmalone

Yea Dawson, I'm thinking I should keep it, Ill find a dovetail at a good price and have both. Well its muggy here today, but it partly cloudy high of 93 (?), so far not a bad day compared to last week. Anyone else get some weather more to their liking.


----------



## oldnovice

It looks like we are back in our normal weather pattern which gives me moment to say aaahh! 
In our normal pattern the morning is overcast due to the influence of the coast which this burns off well before noon when the sun shines with a clear blue sky. Our previous pattern had the sun out at sunrise and 90° temps by 9:00 AM.
So, again aaahh for back to normal!

*Grumpymike*, the swing up garage door that was so popular here in San Jose was basically just sheets of plywood and, because it was swung on a hinge about 60% of the way up, let air around the perimiter of the entire door, not to mention insects and/or the occasional rodents. One of the first things I did when i bought this house is replace it with a standard door that was fully insulated and edge sealed as I did not want any unwelcomed visitors. It also helps with noise coming in or going out.


----------



## jwmalone

anyone know how to delete a post, think I will keep the d-8 to much of a good find


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was just like it has been for the last 2-3 days….Thunder clouds building up, and then a heat shower to follow….Didn't matter to me..I was in the shop doing a couple of projects where it was a pleasent 68 degrees….Ben playing with these for the last couple of days, but in no hurry…They will go to my wife's beauty shop and be sold…I usually try to have a couple made up just for that….and they usually go pretty quick…..

We have a heat advisory till 9:00 p.m. tonight…It's 82, hot, and muggy….It's looking pretty grim for the next several days….prolly through August into September…..Low tonight is 72, with the same results…..

You can never have enough clamps….!!!!!! In fact, I just ordered 4 more Bessy clamps..


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

Contact Cricket…She can do it for you..


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks Rick. Little bit of rain this afternoon and we are thankful for it. Rick I could of used those clamps earlier, I really need to buy or make some more.


----------



## jwmalone

And just so you ole timers know, according to my 2nd cousins (ages 1-12) I am old enough to be a grumpy old fart lol. I'm really old.


----------



## dawsonbob

I thought that too, when I was your young age. Now, 29 years later, I understand what a grumpy old man is.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW. My Disston saw handle arrived today. What a beauty. It looks brand new. I'll post some before and after photos of it on my saw tomorrow. I done good with getting this one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey hang. Not too hot today. That will change tomorrow and for an extended period. I'm ready for the winter.
Wish us luck tomorrow. Fire department is going for a tax increase tomorrow. This will allow us to do many capital improvements, hire more firefighters and eventually give raises.


----------



## jwmalone

Sounds good BurlyBob, id like to see it, IM going to clean mine up. Doesn't need much.
Good luck Bill M. 
Dawsonbob, I don't feel old, just grumpy. I remember being younger thought 30 was old. That thing about not trusting anyone over 30 must be true, I cant trust myself to remember were my damn pencil is. And thts in a clean shop lol.
You fellows have a good day, weathers not bad here at 8:22 kinda cool, it almost makes you want to skip through the meadow with a basket of flowers singing old hippie songs, don't think that will happen if it does someone shoot me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a nice day 85 but a tad windy. I'm thinking I might have screwed up a bit. I had to build a new floor for an cheap metal garden shed at my daughter's. The shed is 10' X 7'8". I made it 10'x8', I'm beginning to think I should have added a couple of inches to the 10' as a fudge factor. Guess we'll find out when we set it on the floor. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## oldnovice

Nice and cool this morning maybe I should cut the grass … nah, it will still be there tomorrow!
At least we're out of the 100° degree days for a while.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. If it doesn't get any higher than that, I'll be a happy man.

JW, it's okay to be a grumpy young man. You're just not a grumpy old man yet. You will be, if you keep working on it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon y'all,

Just jumping on for a few minutes, as I just came out of the playhouse….I have a glue-up in progress, so it's about time for my nap, too…It was 82 this morning, and now it's 95, and it feels like 102 heat index…We have another heat advisory today until 9:00 tonight….Lots of sun, 4 mph wind, and humid at about 60%..."nuff said"...


----------



## BurlyBob

JW, I tried putting that new handle on my saw….The holes don't line up! Beautiful, just F*&#*@G beautiful. Now I got a $30 mahogany saw handle hanging on the wall. Yeah, it don't get no better than that.


----------



## jwmalone

Sorry to hear that BurlyBob, Id be crawling up the sellers ass and coming back out with 30 dollars worth of intestines. If it makes you feel better, I used sliding dovetails to attach some drawer fronts, my set up was off. I put them on it makes my drawer 1/2 inch wider in the front now that's f$%%^ beautiful. Aint our day BurlyBob IM going to drink some beer and try again tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh drawers and dovetails. I could bore you to tears with the story of my journey into dovetails. It took me over a month from start to finish using my Leigh dovetail jig. I was bound and determined to make rabbited half blind dovetail drawers. It took me forever and I almost threw everything across the shop more than a few times. When I get to that point, it's quitting time and beer thirty o'clock. I finally got it done and haven't touched that dovetail jig since. I will down the road maybe next year.

As for the Saw handle, I'll hang onto it. Who knows maybe I'll stumble onto another one it will fit.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, lmao so I aint the only one who gets an urge to throw stuff. I threw a drill across the garage one time when I was 20, it glanced of the wall and hit a gallon of open oil paint. went all over my bench, the floor, what a mess. since then I might throw my pencil but that's it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm very happy to,say that our tax measure at the FD passed. Gonna be some busy and exciting years coming.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'm looking at a great big beautiful blue sky with not a cloud to be found here in Northern Michigan. It's 80 this morning with a high of 88 coming our way and getting muggy. That should blow up a storm.

My wife and I went for a ride yesterday to visit my uncle who lives about an hour away. He's giving away all his tools and I happen to be there. I'm going back over there in a couple of weeks to grab some Walnut he's had laying up in his rafters for a few years. These puppies are about 12 foot long. I'm getting excited to get them.

*JW* and *Burly Bob*, I used to throw things when I was younger. Now that I'm older, I can't throw as far. I once threw my hammer out in the yard and it's been the joke between me and my son for several years. I had a cousin that used to loose his temper on the golf course and once he threw his whole bag of clubs in the lake.

*FF Bill*, congrats on getting your tax millage. That should help the department out. I wish you and your department much continued success.

Well boys, I'm gonna head out to the shop and check things out. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. Two days ago the forecast for today was 95. Now they say it will only be 83 with some scattered storms and rain. Hopefully the rain doesn't show. 
My dad used to be known at the construction company for throwing his hammer after he had hit his thumb with it.
Thanks Don.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that sounds like a pretty good reason to throw a hammer.

Well fire season is upon us again. Thankfully, it's been very small this year. It's no wonder though after last year.
We had some bodacious wind yesterday that was blowing smoke to us from a fire 50 miles away. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we don't get more fires. In August this area is very prone to dry lighting strikes. When it's 
this dry a lighting strike can turn out devastating.

Still doing work at Daughter's house. No new projects till that's done.

Like Bill's area, last week mid 90's today maybe 80.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all. No, really, I want everyone, everywhere to have a good morning. Go ahead, you can get started now.

79 and sunny here in San Diego today. Again. Think we've been here before.

Bill, congrats on the tax measure.

I try not to throw things, knowing that I just have to go get it.


----------



## jwmalone

Little muggy here today fellows, but cloudy and 80 something, not to shabby for august. Went to the grocery store got really pissed think ill find one of these forums were you bitch about that kinda stuff, you fellows have a good one. ( it will wind up political)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

Well….Right now I'm a little PO'd…..I'll explain that in a minute. it was 80 already when I went for my morning java…It was heavily clabbered up with clouds, but no rain….No wind, and the humidity was out the roof….It is now 90 with the same situation, and the high will be 95…..Now why I'm pissed…!!
This morning I was planeing on of the cutting boards I was making for a customer/ friend…It's one of them fancy-type that looks like a checker/ chess board (?). Made of Hard Maple and Walnut….And no, it's not end grain…I don't make a lot of those. I set the depth of cut to just skim it to clean it up on both sides before final sanding. Stuck it in the planer, and about the first 2" broke off, and it was being really chewed up….the rest of the board came on through, but was about to come apart, also….Apparently the glue joints were a little "starved" for glue ( that's when it come apart), and it gouged out about 1 1/2" on the end….When I finally got it out, I just figured it was a goner….But after close inspection, I was able to save the board by cutting off the bad part, re-glueing the rest, and clamped it up….It's about 2" shorter than before, but that ok….At least I didn't waste the wood, or the board….I'll put a border around it to make up the difference….you guys talk about throwing stuff….I wanted to throw that planner, but I can't, cause it's bolted down to my planner cabinet…lol!!!

Soooo….After re-glueing and clamping that one, I started cutting and designing another pattern for another board….
Well…That's my story for today, and I'm sticking to it…!!! Some dinner, a cold drink, and a smoke has eased the tension quite nicely…..Now it's back to the shop for more torture…...Later ya'll…..


----------



## jwmalone

Any of you guys pipe smokers, ive made some nice ones over the years, but not the right wood. Trying to find some briar wood at a decent price. of maybe some walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, that's why I bought a drum sander. I won't plane a cutting board again.


----------



## oldnovice

It's warm here this aft but it's too hot to cut the grass.
I am working on a new house number sign for my daughter.
The old one went when she had the whole redone with stucco. 
Looks like a new house now!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thought I posted this yesterday but found it in the get go box when I opened the thread today. Sometimes I find the last post in the get go box ready to double up. This is the first time I found a double up without a first post ;-) confused? ;-) Me too!

Back from AWOL ;-) Showers and overcast in WW today. Supposed to have thunder and lightening, but not where I was. Wife heard it.

Saw the BBob shop on the way through Baker. Nice and roomy.

And today it was overcast until about noon and a sunny 73 this PM.

Congrats Bill. You guys must be doin a good job for em.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Here it is 9:30, and it's still very hot.. Looks like no relief in sight for a good spell…Oh welll…it's summer..!

JW…..I decided several years ago to try a pipe just to get away from cigs for awhile….Man I couldn't stand that thing….It ate my lips up something fierce, and burnt my throat…It was one of my grandpas's old pipes…He was a tough old bird, I guess, to smoke them suckers….That was the one and only time….No mas..!!!

Bill….I hear ya on the drum sander….I've been wanting one for some time, but just haven't taken the time to look at them all that close…..I've run several dozen boards through the planer, but this was a first for a blow-out…Luckily I was able to salvage it….What kind of drum sander do you have..? And how wide will it sand? And….I have no clue what a tax measure is…Expiring minds needs to know..!

oldnovice…Still haven't cut the grass, huh? Don't blame you…I hate that job. That's why I have my gardner do for me….Money well spent…That way I can spend time in my cool 68 degree shop…lol. But don'w worry…it'll be there tomorrow..!!! The important thing is that you made your daughter happy.

Bob (WW)....Didn't know you were MIA….Just thought you took off for a few days just to get away from here..
I'll bet BurlyBob was glad to see you…It's good that LJs can get together when possible…I live so far back in the woods, they have to pump daylight to me, so I don't expect anyone to be dropping by any time soon..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tax measure = tax increase.
Rick, I have a grizzly 16/32, so it will do 16" or 32 if you run it thru twice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I was looking through my Grizzly master catalog tonight, and they have an 18" drum sander….It's peretty cheezy though, cause it only has a 2/12" dust port, plus they send you a dust bag to hook up to the port….It uses a 3" roller…I could live with that, but that dust collection just sounds cheezy to me….I'll keep looking for now…
Doesn't your 16/32 have a 4" dust port? Or did I see that on another sander? I prefer the 4".


----------



## oldnovice

The gardener is me!
Can't afford to hire one.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I was about ready to start throwing things this afternoon. Putting n a new front door at daughter's house. A complete door and casing. Simple job right! Yeah, Right! First I thought I could just pull the old casing/jamb. Borrowed a sawzall. Blade to short to cut all the nails. Trip to store-$17.00 for 5 blades. Wore the first one down to nothing. Switched blades and got the old jamb out. Slide the new one in and screwed with it for over an hour getting it plumb. Great all is good in my world. Put in the door knob and dead bolt. Try to close the door and the hole in the striker place is maybe 1/4" higher that the throw on the doorknob. That's when I called it quitting time. Just about 5 minutes short of throwing things. I'm getting older and wiser. Now if I can just figure out how to tweak that whole thing around tomorrow. Life will be a beautiful thing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I usually don't have them days when I want to throw something across the shop, but today was a different day. I just sat down in the easy chair in the shop, drank my coffee, and had a smoke…Then just started thinking about how to salvage the board…It finally came to me after a full cup, and two smokes….Sooo.. after shorting the board a little and a re-glue job, all is good….One time I helped my father-in-law pull out an old door and casing at their house…Getting the old one out was a breeze…putting in the new one…not so much….Our problem was we didn't have enough shims to plumb it up, and he didn't have a level, or enough nails….So I had to take off and run to town to the hardware store to get supplies…Took us all day, and into the night…After that, I said never again….


----------



## BurlyBob

I told my wife to hire it out. I'm tired of working on that house. See how far that went? It's a house my wife inherited from her mother. So between her and the daughter, I'm the fix it guy! I hate home repair! I'll over there tomorrow, probably most of the damn day! Sometimes it sucks to be me!

This just came to me. Maybe I need to put a sign up in my garage/shop…"NOT FOR HIRE". Yeah, bet that won't get me to far with the wife ! She don't pay me any how. Just lets me keep my head pleasantly sitting above my shoulders.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. Supposed to be 91 and partly cloudy today. Got a plan to go get some logs.

Rick, I was mistaken. I have the 18" open ended sander. It does have the 2 1/2" port, but it also has a blower that pulls dust out of the drum area and into the bag. Since I got my DC, I've removed the bag and hooked up the system. It works out for me since my sander is at the end of the pipe run where smaller pipe size helps out with velocity. It's a heavy machine. Not great for running long stuff thru, but for cutting boards and other shorter prices it's great. Also, the drum is 4".


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The day is starting out nice with blue sky's and no wind. However, with no wind and high humidity and high temps, it's gonna be a hot and muggy day. The temp is 80 climbing to 90 today. It was a hot and muggy day yesterday, so I got my work done early and spent the late afternoon in the house in the AC.

Yesterday morning, I went over to the place where we are gonna have an estate sale and picked up some lumber. It took my three hours to get there, pick through the lumber and get home. It just about wore me out. But, I got some nice "old" lumber for a project I'm working on. The other day, I told you guys I went to my uncle's and he gave me some wood. I found some Diamond Willow in the wood he gave me. Boy is that stuff beautiful wood! I called him up and thanked him for the stuff and told him how nice the Diamond Willow was and he told me he had a lot more if I wanted it. So, here I go again. These make nice beer tap handles.

*Rick*, I was thinking, the 2.5" dust collector port on the sander would be better. Just get an adapter for it. It should suck better with a smaller port. What do you think? I'm sure your miter saw has a 2.5" port.

*JW*, I thought I'd like to make a pipe or two, but I have know idea how to do it. I used to be a pipe smoker in the old days, many moons ago. I gave it up cause it made my mouth taste like crap. Of course, I don't know what crap taste like though. LOL

Okay boys, I'm heading out before the heat knocks me down. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, reading some of these post along with some set backs in the shop, it brings to mind an old song from long ago.. NOOBODY KNOWS THE TROUBLES IVE SEEN, KNOWBODY KNOWS MY SORROW.. but I only sing 1 verse then its time to change my diaper. That's what grandpa ment by learn to change your own diaper. an infant crys when its got crap in its pants because it cant fix it himself, When a grown man finds himself in a crappy situation HE does something about it. have good day fellows, and I'm going sing that other song,, KEEP ON SMILING, SMILING THROUGH THE PAIN, GOT TO KEEP ON SMILING, cant member who sang that.


----------



## oldnovice

Full of energy this AM, going to cut the grass, wife said sprinkler ran early this morning the grass is the wet, darn!
Oh well, go to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today, or partly sunny, depending on how you look at it. Me? I try not to look at it unless I have to. It's better to sit inside sipping tea.

BBob, I've hung a few doors. I'd rather you do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I didn't bring home any logs. Too darn big. Kicked my arse to get it halfway in trai,er and that was all I could. Had to let it back down and leave it. About a 40" maple. Darn. No body knows the trouble I've seen…..


----------



## jwmalone

Firefighter, I think you should have brought the jaws of life and a fire truck for a maple that size. If there is one wood worker on the jury they'd never convict you of any wrong doing. 
BurlyBob, you just need a bigger hammer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Firefighter, I think you should have brought the jaws of life and a fire truck for a maple that size. If there is one wood worker on the jury they d never convict you of any wrong doing.
> 
> - jwmalone


Or a fire truck with a 12,000 lb winch.


----------



## jwmalone

Hell yea now youre talking Firefighter, more power.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang I got that #@$%*#$# door hung. I had to tweak it so the bolts could hit the striker plate holes. I had is square, plumb and level before. Can't believe it wouldn't work. Well it's in now and that's all that matters. Tomorrow I get to rehang that crappy vinyl siding and install a screen door. Will it ever end?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, Ive done lots of work on old houses over the years, I leave my levels and squares at home their worthless. The house has its own definition of level and square, and you got to go with it. And as far as fixing for family of course it never ends. You have to do what my uncle does, you get him over to do something he turns it into a major job blow it all out of proportion. eats em out of house and home then wont take money for payment wants you to come help him do something lol. No one in my family will ask him to do anything except grandma he do anything for grandma.. And he is damn good at pretty near everything. Nice guy, smart to if you know what I mean..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, sounds like it's time to run a big gauge wire from the front of your truck to the back and use something like an electric towmotor battery plug so you can install a 12k to 15k winch on the front of the trailer. I just have an old manual boat winch on mine with a capacity of around 1000lbs but it has come in very handy more times than I can remember!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I was looking at yeti, a boat trailer Manila winch. I may get it and put a cable in there instead of a strap. It will definitely be cheaper than an electric winch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today. Mid 80s. Working on home projects. Improving lighting for security at front door. Painted the overhang a brighter white to reflect light for a better photo of any lowlife who might trigger the camera. Spraying weeds while the paint dried. Might have been easier to just hang a door ;-)) A solid steel door in a solid steel fence.

You can't escape the scumbag community. They are everywhere. When I was at mom's in Nampa, Idaho, one triggered her motion lights about midnight. She looked out as her room is on that side of the house. She said there was a guy "just looking at my truck" ;-(

BBob, Not for hire sign won't work for family! I'm still getting calls for electrical work off referrals from old customers. I retired over 2 years ago. Everyone is swamped, I don't know who to tell them to call. At least I can tell them I had to give up my license to draw my pension.



> *JW*, I thought I d like to make a pipe or two, but I have know idea how to do it. I used to be a pipe smoker in the old days, many moons ago. I gave it up cause it made my mouth taste like crap. Of course, I don t know what crap taste like though. LOL
> 
> Catch U Late
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Don, One of my dad's neighbors knows. My dad rolled Prince Albert cigarettes. Curtis would ask dad for the "makin's" when ever he saw dad. One day Curtis asked and dad said he would roll one for him. When Curtis lit it and took a drag, he said, "This tastes like horse$%#t!" Dad said, "It is!" Dad always wondered how Curtis knew what horse$%#t tasted like ;-) Dad had taken a Prince Albert can to the horse corral and filled it with horse$**t to ambush Curtis next time he asked ;-) Curtis never asked again.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got some nasty looking clouds coming over the Elkhorns. Could be a forerunner to some dry lighting. It's going to get to the low 90's.

WWBob, that story about your Dad and Curtis just about made me blow coffee out my nose.

Hey Bill what about getting one of those flatbed tow trucks to haul it. I handled a train/car wreck once. the car was so mangled I could tell what it was. I found the license plate back down the track and ran it. Turns out it had been a Honda. When the tow truck hooked onto it and pulled it onto the deck, it sort of went on like a slinky.
It might work for your log.

Hopefully today I finish this home repair job. Keep you fingers crossed for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is warm again today, we might hit a very comfortable 92 today. TWC online says 20% chance of rain later and the locals are saying 40% so we shall see. We could use the rain but I've got things to do that would be easier without any precipitation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, that was supposed to be a manual winch and not a Manila winch.
A rollback would work great Bob. Just not sure Cindy would approve the purchase.
I've seen a lot of those cars that were pulled onto tow trucks in pieces. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 and overcast (the Marine layer's back this morning) here in San Diego today. It;s supposed to clear up and be sunny this afternoon. We'll see.

My fingers are crossed for you, BBob. \

Bill, how about a simple come-along? They're slow, but cheap (kinda like me).


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I used yesterday, Bob, a come along. Very slow. Have to keep resetting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Me too. Takes forever to do anything.


----------



## BurlyBob

Lunch break. The door's in and the siding back up. Caught the meat of my finger in between the trim strip and a piece of siding. Almost made me cry. Hurt like sin and caused a really nice blood blister. Like I told "Stick in the Mud", who was supervising (getting in the way). It's a long way from my heart. Back at it after lunch.

Be Well.


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows, I'm getting lucky here of late. I bumped into Mr. Garner who I thought was retired from the saw mill business. He is only semiretired. Followed him to his mill found a 9 foot red oak log that was cut down 7 months ago the tree was dying. I ask him how much he sad 25 bucks, ask how much to saw it up he said nothing. Holy crap. I got 8 1 by 12s 5 of them not a knot or blemish, other 3 pretty nice as well. Then got 6 that range 1 by 8 to 4. took him 20 minutes to cut I handed him a fifty. He told me to come back he would sell me what I needed cheap. He use to supply local cabinet guys and what not but now he just sells fire wood mostly, and to a few local wood workers like myself. So it was a damn good day. How did you fellows fare today.


----------



## oldnovice

I finally did it, I got the grass cut …. in the front yard!
There is always another day.

Right now I need to find a local aluminum welder for one of my mixed material projects.
Good day so far!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some work on my rocking chair. Started shaping the ends of the back slats to fit into the seat and head rest. Put another one in clamps.
Good deal on the lumber JW.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill did you get that log home?

As for me all I've got left is put in the screen door and put the shed on the new floor. Lord willing I'll be done tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, no Bob. May try again this fall.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's to bad. Hopefully it's safe and you won't have to worry about anyone getting to it before you do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt anyone will be as stupid as I am and try to load that thing up. The guy said he may have to try and burn it up if I don't get it first.


----------



## jwmalone

It'd be funny if he went to burn that log and found it wearing a fireman's suit, or wrapped up in an asbestos blanket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I think it will take him two weeks to burn it. It's huge.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and a bit cooler out this morning . The temp is 73 with a high of 83 expected. It's gonna be another beautiful day in Northern Michigan.

It's been a couple of days boys since I put in my two cents worth. I've been busy with lots of things. I went and picked up a load of old lumber the other day and got it all sorted out. When I first looked at it, I thought I scored big but after picking through it, I noticed it wasn't as nice as I thought. I still brought some home though. Yesterday, I worked at the estate sale and ran into a few boys that worked at the local lumber yard back in the early 60's. When I asked them about some aprons I already had, they told me they had more they would give me. WoW! What luck. Anyway, we'll see when they show up. I also picked up a 7500 watt generator at the sale for $100. It's a Coleman with a Briggs and Stratton engine. It was never used and it's about 5 years old. I put some gas in it and it fired right up.

*JW*, that was a nice score on your Red Oak. Good Job.

*FF Bill*, That big Maple needs to come home sooner than the fall. But, good haul just the same.

*WW Bob*, Loved the story. As usually, your stories are epic.

Well, that's all for now. I've got some catching up to do on my chores. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Supposed to be a nice day. Clouds this morn, but clearing and 83 later. I took the first 12 off today to go to mom and dads fish fry. So I have to be at work at 7 tonight.
Don, I'll be out of town this week, but next week will be good for you to come and help me get that log.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and getting sunnier here in San Diego today.

Rough night, didn't get much sleep, so I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, sometimes a rough night without too much sleep is a good thing!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good one, yeti  lol I can remember - only remember - when I hoped for nights like that. Now, since I have no hope of that anymore, I want my sleep.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's warm this afternoon with temps at 85. Partly sunny sky's and no rain in sight and we need it.

Now for some good news, I picked up my new/used generator. It's a beauty. I've been wanting a bigger generator for some time now and this one fell into my lap. We loose power at least once a winter so this will come in handy.










I just had to show you guys. Not bad for $100.00. Only used once.

*FF Bill*, I'll be right there on the second Tuesday of next week.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, gals and or other (I was told I needed to be more politically correct?) Its a hot one out there today. Went by to check on that barn full of lumber, The man said not no but hell no lol. When his wife said he wasn't a woodworker she meant he wasn't a good one, but he has plans for that wood. He did show it off to me, those slabs I seen were black walnut 9 feet by 3 feet, The 2 by 8s stacked in the rafters are white oak along with a dozen 2 by 6 pieces of cherry. A huge stack of heart pine. And I almost cried when he showed 3 pieces of CHESTNUT 6 by 6 said he got that from his grand fathers barn when he passed. Then he had assorted boards of maple and such, I felt like a kid in one of those girly peep shows, It was fun to look at anyway. Also had his grandfathers and his fathers tool collection, he could open a museum , no picks he said nothing personal, he's worried some one might break,in he was moving stuff today to house until he gets his work shop built. Good thing is I meet a nice guy we traded numbers might can help each other out someday, You guys, gals and or other stay cool and have a good day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical day with grand kids here and grandma getting ready to take them camping at the Tree Farm. Sent me grocery shopping all afternoon ;-( I made BBQ salmon for dinner ;-))

I put up a LED motion light today by the front door security camera. Got it at Costco but it looked a little different that the others. One of the last 2 they had. The motion/ lighting sensor is nearly worthless but it does what I want it to do by the door ;-)

The catch was the idiots that designed and manufactured it did not provide a proper mounting for it. If it is mounted following directions, it will not fit snugly to the wall. I remains lose because a part of the fixture casting interferes with the mounting bracket protrusion in the center. I had an AH HA moment and reversed the mounting bracket, BUT.. ;-( now the mounting screw is not long enough! There is no reason for this! The box is 1 1/2" deep. They could let the screw be 1/4 or 1/2" longer.

I read the directions fully. Even though it is a listed fixture, they mention mounting it without a box for the wiring. That is a code violation. Since the instructions are in 3 languages, the obvious intention is for it to be marketed internationally where the NEC doesn't matter. Too bad the screw provided will not work unless you want a lose, wobbly installation ;-)) I hope there is reincarnation where all tradesmen and mechanics return as engineers and all engineers return as tradesmen and mechanics so we can get even ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are going camping with the fifth wheel tomorrow too. I hope it's hot….for two reasons. We are going to holiday world in Indiana which has a big water park and we had a second AC installed on the camper and I want to test it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey we're getting a little rain this morning. It's a very nice surprise. I doubt it will be very much, but it sure sounds nice running off my roof. It's suppose to hit the low 80's today.

I've got maybe a half hour 's worth of work left at the daughter's house. When that's done I'm definitely getting those flag cases finished. My neighbor's 94, her husband past away last fall. He was with Merrill's Marauder's in WWII, received the Bronze Star. She has his flag and needs a proper display case and I'm damn well gonna make her a nice one. He was a dear friend and an inspiration.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning fellows, to hell with politically correct. Iys cloudy this morning so it might rain it might not. Almost ready to paint a table with drawers for moms embroidery machine, came out nice she likes it. She will post pics for her buddy's then ill probably sell several. That's how I advertise, mom has an idea of something she wants, I make a prototype which she keeps,then other people want one I sell them one, works great. You fellows have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 and cloudy at the moment here in San Diego. It's supposed to get up to 78 for the high.

BBob, I'm with you on the sound of the rain. Maybe someday…


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, the rained ended around 9am. It's blue skies now and warming up. I'm getting a few annoying projects out of the way. Tomorrow I get after those flag cases.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late afternoon to you all,
It has rained here the last two days….hard, and we had a storm blow through here last night, and it knocked down some trees in the area (not my place)...Rain, thunder, lightening, and high winds….It sure cooled it off, cause the front has stuck around to do that….It was 76 when I grabbed the joe this morning, but still really humid….Then about 2:00 or so it started raining again, and it's still coming down…I had emptied the gauge, and it had 1" in it, and now it has nearly 4"....so it ain't let up yet…..Right now it's 73, rain, and really dark out.
The projects are coming along nicely….I'll post some snaps when they are done…

From some of the reports it sounds like some of you guys are getting some moisture too….We usually don't get this much in August, cause that's usually our driest month…..Old Mother Nature is being kind….

Don…If everything works good on that generator, you made out like a burgular for $100…especially a 7500 watt…I have a 7500 watt Generic I bought in 2009 when we had a really bad ice storm, and used it for that to get through….Haven't fired it up since….

JW…No go on the wood, huh.? Sorry 'bout that..!! At least the guy let you look at it so you could drool. If I had that much timber I wouldn't sell it or give it away either….Not the way that stuff cost today….I had to buy some Purpleheart for a couple of these projects I'm working on, and that stuff is nearly $11.00 abf….Them cuts better be dead-on when we have to pay that much…I bought about 20 bf….That stuff has about dulled all of my carbide blades, it's so hard….But it shore is purdy…!!!

Bill….Have fun on your camping trip….Yep…this weather will be a good test for the new a/c unit for the f.w.

BurlyBob….Ain't doing things for family fun..? Us woodworkers are better than Santy Clause when it comes to odd-jobbing for them….I hope at least you got a free meal for all your hard labor….

dawsonBob….Hope you got caught up on your sleep….That's why I take a nap everyday when I'm home…I usually get about 5-6 hours a night…..I don't let anything get in the way of my nap….everyone knows it too….
Yes sir….talk about put you to sleep….the sound of rain hitting the windows or roof…I'm glad I live where we do get a lot of rain…That's why things are sooo green here….!!

It's about supper time fellers, so I'll say goodnight to you all, and hope ya'll do have a good night….Later, guys…


----------



## oldnovice

It is getting very tired out!
Almost time for bed as I need to get out of bed at *3:30 AM* to get my son from dialysis!
Good night all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Showers and a few minutes of downpour in WW today. Mid 60s.

Looks like they found enough clean water in Brazil to fill the Olympic pool. I must not be as as as they predicted ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mild temperatures in the rust belt today, could get up to 83 with no chance of rain until tomorrow evening. It got cold last night with the windows open, down to 63 brrrr, chilly. Winter's approaching way too fast and the days are getting shorter by around 3 minutes per day. This whole northern US living might have to become a 6 month/year thing for me!

Don, that looks like one heck of a steal getting that generator for only $100, hopefully the electrical is good shape and the carburetor isn't all gummed up from sitting for half of forever.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got bluebird weather today and 75. Suppose to hit 65 tomorrow. We'll see. It sure hasn't been a very warm summer all things considered.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy, ya'll,

It is 71 and plenty of rain this morning. I was in the sunroom having my morning java, and it came a downpour for about 20 minutes….This was 10 minutes ago when it ended….for now….more on the way….Lots of clouds, very little wind, and the humidity is high (?)....The high is supposed to be 83, but with more rain coming, it may or may not make it…......It's time for me to head to the shop to continue building on the projects. I'll be there most of the day, and it can rain all it wants to….

yeti….It's too early to start turning cold this soon….But where you are, it doesn't surprise me any….Ya'll have some short summers and long winters there….Us **************************************** down here in the South like just the opposite…Luckly, daylight last a while longer here than there…It's getting dark now about 8:40, but that'll end….I hate winter just for the fact of loosing daylight hours..Makes the nights too long….Heading out….Later, ya'll…...!!!!!!

P.S. for Bill…....Is there any way you could make out feed tables for your drum sander to handle longer stock.?
I sure like the looks and specs on that Grizzly 18" d.s…..I'll bet there is a way to add them, if one sits and thinks on it..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and overcast here in San Diego this morning. Supposed to be 77 and sunny in the afternoon. It could, or … well, who knows what it will do.

Not winter yet, that's for sure. Here in San Diego, winter isn't much of a much anyway, like it is for a lot of you guys - Yeti or Don, for instance. Out here we complain when the days get down into the 50s. Br-r-r-r-r! I look forward to the latter half of October, when it starts to cool down.

The trade off is that you guys get rain to make things grow. We make do with less than 10 inches a year, and some years it sure seems like less than that.

Well, that's my take on the weather for today.


----------



## oldnovice

> We ve got bluebird weather today and 75. Suppose to hit 65 tomorrow. We ll see. It sure hasn t been a very warm summer all things considered.
> 
> - BurlyBob


That's due to global warming …. wait you not as warm!
According to the weather forecasters we are having seasonal temperatures as that's what they say when they don't know what the temperature is going to be.


----------



## jwmalone

Ive got it figured out guys. It looks like it wants to rain like hell and it needs to, but just cant seem to get the water flowing. And when it does flow its only a short pitiful sprinkle then stops. Best I can tell the sky has a prostate problem along with the hole in the ozone and global warming. That's what ole man Johnson told me this morning anyhow. lmao


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I had the best of intentions today. I made a valiant effort on the first flag case. I glued up a molding strip to the front edge of all three pieces. Pulled them out of the clamps a few hours later. Every @#$% one has a gap on the outside- visible edge. So that pretty much ended my day. I gave the shop a good cleaning and called it a day. I'm headed out of town for a few days. When I get back pretty sure I'm going to trim off that molding strip and try it again. Guess I'll try something other than pipe clamps. They sure sounded like the solution to the problem.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Its sunny and brite this morning. The temp is 77 with a high of 88 expected. Mostly sunny and calm today.

*Old Novice and JW*, I've noticed that the temps seem normal for summer but, the sun is hotter than I remember. Is it because I'm getting older and my skin can't take it? Or is it because we keep our A$$ in the AC all day and when we go outside we melt under the sun or, is it the hole in the ozone? At any rate, I've noticed the sun rays are HOT!

*BB Yeti*, yes I checked out the generator and it runs good. As the story went, they did start it once in a while but didn't use the generator part. The gas was good in the tank. I'm assuming since he had some partial bottles of Stabil in the garage that he must have treated the gas. When I got home, I ran the motor for quite some time and plugged in some tools to see if the brushes were good. Everything seems to check out so far. The oil looked as though he changed it yesterday, but I'm gonna change it anyway again just to be on the safe side.

*Burly Bob*, Safe travels my friend.

I finished one project yesterday and started another one. This one is for my shop. I'm making a dowel storage center for all the dowels I have. Then I'm cleaning my very dirty shop. Well, it's that time to head out to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

ARTSYFARTSY, I think the ac has something to do with it. When I still worked out in the real world I hated riding with guys who cranked the ac wide open in the truck, just roll the damn windows down, made it wore when you had to get out. Going in and out kills me, I do a lot of camping, sometimes during the hottest parts of the year, once I'm there a day or two it doesn't seem as hot even if the mercury keeps climbing. But we aren't as young as we were, and I'm about as white as a white boy can get. Never felt an urge to tan (cant anyway) so any time I go out I feel like Dracula in the sun have to cover up good. Why do all these beautiful fair skinned white girls flock to the tanning beds. If God wanted you to have a tan hed of gave you one. You see those girls when there 30 look like there 50. People like me were not designed for the sun at this latitude.
Have a good day fellows and don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,

I woke up fairly early, but decided to grab another 40 winks before going for my morning coffee. As I hobbled into the kitchen I noticed how bright out it was..Raised the window, and the thermometer outside the widow said 74…No clouds that I could see, and the high will be 83, but the humidity is high….There is nearly 5" in the rain gauge, so we've had a fair share of moisture….it's changing quick..it's now 79….

Don….I made a dowel holder several years ago out of some 3" PVC, capped one end, and called it good…All the loose dowels rounded up in one spot….kind of like putting cows in a corral….!!! You did good on the generator…I hope you never have to use it for power loss, but if it happens, you're covered…..

JW…..Starting about March, and going through October, I keep a pretty nice tan, cause I'm on the lake a lot during those times…I bass fish with friends, fish tournaments (not a lot anymore), and take 2 yearly fishing trips to Texas and Louisiana for a week at a time…So I get my fair share of "fun in the sun"....I like the outdoors, and being on the water gets hot, especially in July and August, but once you get used to it after an hour or so, it's not too bad….till it gets really hot and humid….that's when it's time to vacate the lake…..!!!

Well ya'll…..I'm headed to the shop for most of the day to continue on these projects….Ya'll stay frosty…


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, I like the outdoors to I'm out a lot more than in. But I've got that red rudy freckley complexation I do not tan, so I'm that guy you see out there with the big straw hat and the long sleeves and pants when its 101 in the shade lol. Cotton is my best friend. And don't forget those sunglasses, (their really for getting a better glimpse of the lady folk without looking like a perv or getting slapped)
Have a good day fellows and God Bless America!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to each and everyone of you,

75 and partly cloudy here in San Diego at the moment. Supposed to get up to 76, but since it's already 78, I think they got it wrong. Again. It'll break 80, I'm pretty sure. Again.

BBob, I hope you get those flag cases made the way you want for your neighbor. At her age, there's probably a sense of urgency to it.


----------



## jwmalone

Don't know the temp out there fellows, But its hotter than a cowgirl at closing time on dollar draft night. (yall remember that don't ya haha)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, I guess I haven't checked in in a few days. We are sitting in the camper enjoying cupcakes after Sean's birthday dinner. We are in Santa Claus Indiana for a few days. It's the home of Holiday World theme park. I guess it got up to about 90 today. I guess there were storms around, but never hit us. All in all a nice day. We will head home on Thursday.

Rick, the problem with feed tables for that sander is that it's the conveyor that raises up and down. The drum stays put. So you'd have to make indeed/outfeeds that go up when the conveyor does. That's tricky.


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows hope you all had a great day. I didn't accomplish a whole lot, while waiting for paint to dry (fun) I made two mallets and put new red oak handles on two chisels. Am I the only person that likes 5 to 6 inch chisel handles. I know most like em short but I like the control of a long handle.


----------



## oldnovice

One thing I have today is terrible PAIN, not RA, muscle pain!
It's not cold enough to have those kinds of pain and I don't think I have put out any extra strain to cause it.

I did get the house number plaque done all I need to do add the outdoor varnish.
She has been without a house number since she had a new coat of stucco appplied a year or two ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We had a hellacious thunderstorm roll through last night around 9. It lasted less than an hour but according to the previously bone dry rain gauge, dumped about an inch of water. It was the kind where there's no delay between when you see the lightning and hear the thunder, pretty intense. No damage was done and we needed the rain, but we really need a nice, long drizzle to soak everything good and let the trees, plants and grass benefit from a good long drink. More scattered showers throughout the rest of the week which is too bad for all the fair goers as it's running all week.

About the A/C, I remember when I was young my parents would put the A/C on at the beginning of the summer and turn it off in the fall. I'm the opposite, I turn it on only when necessary and try to keep the windows open the rest of the time. Last night it was about 82 inside and quite humid, with the rain it was definitely an A/C night. It's amazing how just a minor reduction in humidity can make it feel so much cooler.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 78 this morning with a high of 91 expected. Partly cloudy sky's above with calm winds and no rain in sight. Gonna be a hot one today fellers.

Well I finished up my dowel storage project. But, I found I didn't make it big enough. With the last few estate sales, I think I might have bought more than I had room for. But, I've got a place to store them anyway. Can't resist buying material when it's cheap.










Here's a picture of the storage unit for dowels. It's not fancy or purty, but it's functional.










Here's a picture of my daughters printer stand that I just finished also. I post some pictures of it on the main site later today when it's too hot to be outside.

Well boys, I'm gonna go out and enjoy the day. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Just a few notes before heading to the shop to jump on them projects….It was 80 already when I rose for morning coffee (I needed an extra large cup this morning), plenty of sun, and a dab of breeze, and partly cloudy….The high will get to 91, with plenty of humidity….That's ok, though….I'll be sequestered in my shop with the a/c on about 68-70…..

Bill….I didn't realize that the conveyor raised and lowered instead of the drum….That would cause for some problems trying to have outfeeds. That must be a different animal that most d.s…..Usually it's the drum that raises and lowers down to the work piece….humm..!!

Don…. Stellar job on the projects, bud….I see nothing wrong with the dowel holder…What I see is that you have a s&*% load of them….The printer table is really nice…I guess that Oak is my favorite wood right next to Walnut, Maple, and Purpleheart…..and of course, Birch….Then we have Winge, Babinga….ah hell…I just like wood, except Pine….I refuse to work with that crap, but hey, that's just me….

Ok…..I'm outta here, cause I'm running a little late….You guys stay frosty..!!


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows looks like we are lucky enough to be here one more day, don't waste it. Think ill finish up my painted prjects, and make a couple more handles. Question, my chisel handles I cut from one board its very uniform and right pretty. The first handle I didn't orient the grain like I did on the second one, so I can see were I can make all of them match. So ill probly tear the first one off and redo it. Am I the only one that weird that the grain patterns on chisel handles have to match or it just bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Rick, they say it allows for a much stronger system that doesn't allow the drum to flex, being an open ended sander.


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, what did that poor pine tree ever do to you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

I came in for a bite of dinner, and checked my phone….I had two LJs notices….I needed more coffee, too…

Bill…...Thanks for the clarification on the drum sander…See…that's what assumptions gets you…!!
Them poor Pine trees got sap on me….more than once….too knotty (unless it's #1 select…knotless, but cost just as much as Oak, Maple, etc.), and they blotch badly…..Actually, I don't have anything against Pine…I just won't get that close to it….And I'm still thinking on getting that sander…I'll think some more about it…


----------



## jwmalone

Rick when I was 14 my dad told me to go move his truck around back so some family could park out front. Well the week before dad had trimmed some large limbs off a pine tree, I didn't think anything about I parked right under that sucker. well the family's there visiting, 4 hours later dad goes out back talking with his brother then I hear the cussing and then my first and middle name. Got up the next morning and spent most of the day getting that pine sap of dads truck it was every were, parked right under a big dripping limb mid July. lol ahh the good ole days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

That was a good story….It confirms my logic about pine trees….Seen that happen more than once in my old age..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 is the predicted high here in San Diego today. Current temp is 80. Final temp will be?

Don, you have more than a few of those round sticks there. Nice rack. The printer stand is really nice. Your daughter should appreciate it.


----------



## jwmalone

Nice work Don,
Rick, that's when I learned to think things through even the simple stuff like parking a truck. Get excited, don't think, something bad happens. Its also why I like an old pine tree its got attitude,piss on you it says lol.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's about 5:00 PM here in Northern Michigan and it's hotter than fire, for us anyway. It's not so much the heat as the humidity. Everything sticks to you. Anyway, the temp is 92 with the heat index at 96 and it's cooler now than it was earlier.

I just jumped on LJ to post my project and thought I'd look at our thread to see what's happening.

*Rick*, I think I may have fooled you. Even though my printer stand looks like oak, it's just the front and the door that is oak. The rest is, gulp, "pine". Sorry! But thanks for the compliments.

And thanks to you all for the compliments. That's what keeps us going.

I'll try to catch up with you guys in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, we have the same problem in my area of the rust belt. It's rained three times today so far and hit a high of right at 90 (it was 87 by 10:30am). With the rain we had last night I knew better than to turn the A/C off, it wasn't trying to cool the house so much as pump hundreds of gallons of water from the air to make it feel 40 degrees cooler inside even if it was only 10.


----------



## jwmalone

Good evening fellows, Hot and humid here in the foot hills of N.C. got a 15 minute shower its better than nothing. Went and bought a dresser today 40 bucks. Looked it over good, dovetails on the inset drawers. frame and panel sides no laminate all wood. But some "artsysmartsy" type painted it with green chalk paint. You can still see the original finish in spots it was stain and a clear coat. Think it might be oak cant see enough to tell. Strange size though 5 feet tall ill post a pic tomorrow to see if anyone recognizes the style. This is the kinda stuff I buy up and save for rainy days (or hungry days) paid 40 put a few bucks in material to refinish, lots of time, sell it for a few hundred. Not a bad day.
Artsyfarsty, Nice work, compliments don't keep me going, my motivation comes from knowing I'm gonna piss someone off when I do it better than them or they told me it cant be done. Like when the British laughed at the colonist for wearing those funny blue coats instead of red.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well it's cooled down to 100 with the humidity at 30% it feels like Florida. It's our wet season and there has been lots of flash flooding just to make traveling any where miserable.

Been in the shop trying to finish up a keepsake box, but I have been plagued with computer problems … Had one go south last week (about 5 years old), bought a new Dell and it went south after about four hours of run time.

Well the store wanted to charge me again for the data transfer and set up fee on a new HP … Well, my wife taught me how to throw a fit, and when I was through I had free software and other goodies as well as the data transfer and set up for FREE … (my favorite four letter "F" word).

Should pick up the new HP laptop tomorrow and get this borrowed one back home … My friend kiddingly said that the rent would be a cutting board … Hmmm, I think his wife will get one sooner than he.

Well off to the grill, my turn to cook ya know.

Loved the story about the truck … My first introduction to turpentine was because of a similar situation.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's clear and warm this morning. The temp is 75 with the humidity at 79%, Ugh! The high for today will be 91. I stepped outside last night before I went to bed and it almost took my breath away it was so hot and muggy, and still. Us Yankee's ain't used to that kinda weather.

Gotta head south to the doctors today. I get my stitches out today. Yay!!! Cant' wait.

*G Mike*, nice to hear from you again. I like free too. And I hear ya about the weather down in Florida. I used to live there back in the 70's. It was weird, it would rain without a cloud in the sky. I never could figure it out. Didn't stay long to find out though, I went in the army shortly after.

Well boys, it's time to leave so, I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It was only supposed to hit 77, but I think it forgot to stop.

Don, good luck with the stitches on your thumb. Thumbs up on that! Bye the way, I think Mike's in Arizona.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

After finishing up dinner a bit ago, I realized I hadn't posted today…So here goes before heading back to the shop…..It's already 91, partly clabbered, and lots of hot sunshine….The humidity is way up there…71%....It feels like 103 out, and the high will be 95….I sure can tell the difference when I come out of my shop, which is a cool 70, and into the house, which is 73…..Between the shop and the house is about 30 feet, and if I stopped and gandered around, I'd be perspiring perfusely…We have a heat advisory in effect till 9:00 tonight…It'll still be mighty warm even at that time of night….Oh well it's summer…It's supposed to be hot….I keep telling myself that….!!!

Don….You should of stayed home and let your wife take out the stitches….That's what I do when I have to have them removed….Saves me a round trip to the doctor's office, plus he can't charge me for doing it….My wife gets a kick out of taking mine out….She wanted to be a nurse, so I let her practice on me…to a certain extent…!!

Mike…Hope you're up and running by now on the 'puter…That's a PITA when you want/ need to be on it….Try to stay cool as you can out there bud in that Arizona dry heat…..That hot air out there is just like West Texas hot air….hot, dry, and not much if any humidity….

Bill…. You're either already home, or on your way…Hope you and the family had a good trip, and didn't burn up..But… you have the same thing at home, so it all equals out, I guess…...

Well gang, it's back to the shop for a couple of hours before my nap time…...


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, Hot and humid that pretty much sums it up. Anyone ever use a mitutoyo combo square. Found a good deal on a local online garage sale. $95 for the 4 piece set they go for $244 new this one still in the box with the paper work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, we got home bout 3pm. I believe it's been hotter at home. Supposed to have hot today, rain tomorrow and then have some nice temps I think.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy this morning and supposed to be that way all day. The temp is 75 with a high of 84 today. It's supposed to rain today but, if it's anything like last night, forget it. While watching the late news last night, the weatherman showed the radar for our area. It was covered in all that green and yellow stuff indicating rain. I ran outside to see if it was indeed raining and I got about 4 drops. Yippee!

*Dawson Bob*, Ur right, G Mike does live in Arizona. I got screwed up a little. Thanks for correcting me though.

*Rick*, Ur right also. I could have taken the stitches out myself but, what the heck. But, while we were down there we went out to eat lunch at the Olive Pit and I got to go to the Woodcraft store and drool. LOL

By the way guys, while at the Woodcraft store, I was told that Pony/Jorgensen is filing bankruptcy and is going out of business. To bad too. I like their stuff. Now it just makes their tools more expensive when you find them.

Well boys, I'm heading out of town for a couple of days. My grand daughter is having her graduation open house and her mom needs help. So, off we go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning fellows, 80 degrees with the humidity at 86 percent here in the foothills of N.C. High is supposed to be 89 with a chance of t-storm, Ill believe it when I see it. WE got a slight breeze 2 mph not that bad out there right now. You boys doing a lot of traveling, yall be careful watch out for the drunks. I needed a snack before lunch so I got a tomato from the fridge (picked yesterday) sliced it up put a lil mayo on some bread salt lil pepper man that's good stuff right there. Any of you guys ever eat a good ole mater sandwich or is that a hillbilly thing. Rick, aint you a hillbilly from a different hill.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. Drove up to Spokane, Washington. On and off rain all day. Wednesday we loaded 3 Uhaul 26' trucks, 2 pickups and 16' trailer. Talk about a long day. Thankfully my buddy hired some extra help. Drove the caravan to Seattle yesterday, today we unload…he's got help coming for this as well. Good thing he's got a real bad back and I tweaked mine a little yesterday. Hopefully we'll be done by 5pm. I'm hoping to score some good wood up here. 
After driving in this mess, it only confirms why I don't want to live around a lot of people. "Stick in the Mud" is telling me that since we're this close we have to visit family in Portland, Or. Will I ever get back to my shop?

Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another sticky one today, it's 90 out right now and the RH is at 70% which instantly makes me condensate when I venture out. Went to the fair yesterday (twice) and it was just as bad, lots of dads, myself included were sweating like pigs with their shirts glued to them. Women kept cooler by just wearing more skimpy clothes which unfortunately for most of them wasn't a good idea! I think it rained three times yesterday like it did the day before, we have more in the forecast for this evening and tomorrow. I've gotten most of my outdoor chores taken care of so I don't mind and we still need it. The only bad part, other than the extreme humidity is now I'm going to have to start cutting the grass more regularly instead of just letting it be, at least the garden is looking a little better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang (it's nearly afternoon),

Came in for a quick bite of dinner, some more coffee, and taking a break while I have a glue-up going….It was 81 when I arose for my morning coffee, hotter than a furnace out between the shop and house…I try to step pretty lively (not very good ) between the two….It's plenty sunny out, with clouds, and a possible shower later today and tonight…We have rain forecast for the rest of the weekend, and then some..The high will be 95….Cheeez..!!

Don… I figured you'd find some excuse for going to the doctor's office…..lol….Dinner with the wife, then on to Woodcraft.? We don't have anything like those stores around here in the hills…just Lowes and Home Depot…Junk! Anyway…be safe on your journey..

JW…..Yes sir…..I've eat my share of "mater sandwiches", and "meat and mater" sandwiches…Now that's Southern eatin' right there, boy….That's right up there with fried green 'maters, collard greens, and cabbage, a big pot of red beans, cornbread, and 'taters….Yummy..!!!....On another note: I' m not sure where you live in N.C., but when I had my bluegrass band, we played at Maggie Valley, over near Ashville. I had some good friends who were bluegrassers who lived in Ashville…Man that is beautiful country up there. We played in a theater at M.V., and I think the show was called "Fire on the Mountain" (?)...This was back in the 80's…..Anyway, I know where you're coming from on them mater sandwiches….Next time try a fried egg on it..

BurlyBob…Sounds like you've been as busy as a huntin'dog, doing all that movin'...With my bad back, that would kill me….You wouldn't think that having a guitar strapped around your neck would cause a bad back, but if you do it for so long, it'll get ya…!! Watch that bendin' and stoopin'... You'll need a couple of days rest after that one…

I'm signing off now guys, so I can have a meat and mater sandwich…..May do like JW, and leave off the meat..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yeti,

You're just as hot and humid as we are down here, and everywhere else around the country….Speaking of fairs:..I don't like them things at all….As I previously stated above about my band: We were booked to do two shows when I lived in Memphis at the fair….one afternoon, and one night show….The pay was low, and the food was lousy….A few of the venders said they would feed us free, since we were playing…..The sickest I ever got was at the fair…I had a foot long hot dog, then a corn dog on a stick w/ mustard….followed up by a funnel cake….I got food poisoning, and puked my guts up…Luckly that was after the last show, or I wouldn't of made it…I was sick for 3 days following that episode of fair going….No more eating at the fair for me….Oh… and one other note: Pigs don't sweat…..They sure do blister, though…lol..Actually they are one of the cleanest animals out there….You wouldn't think so with all that rootin' around they do…They wollow in the mud and dirt to keep from blistering….It's funny to see a white pig that turns pink from blistering..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

81 on my porch here in San Diego right now. It'll probably get a little hotter before the day is through.

Sounds like we have a forum full of old guys with bad backs, including mine, so I know what you guys are talking about.

As far as fair food, I love it! I'll confess, I haven't been to the fair in twenty years, or more, but I have fond memories. Maybe it's just because I like almost any chow, anytime, anywhere. I should be a lot fatter than I am, come to think of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, I can believe the pay wouldn't be that great for anyone working a fair. Most of the ride operators didn't exactly look enthusiastic about being there doing what they were doing. I can handle fair food in moderation, a full meal of typical fair food would likely make me sick regardless of what care was taken to ensure it was bacteria free! At the grand stand they had a Carlos Santa tribute band that was really good and it was loud enough to be heard throughout most of the grounds. I did miss the tractor pulls though, don't know why they only have them at the more rural fairs around here, but the season isn't over yet, in fact there's a pull at the Erie county fair tonight about 50 minutes west of me if I get ambitious and the weather holds out.


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, I like the way you eat. That's the stuff I grew up on. I'm a good bit east of Ashville but I know it well. Actually I'm in Richmond county its the southern most part of the state and slightly west of center so I call it south west. South Central sounds bad. Cool thing about this part of the state is 3 hours west you on top of the Appalachian mountains, 3 hours east you're on the coast. People call it the foot hill, lots of slow rolling hills. You drive in big circle youll see every thing from water falls and giant hardwoods to flat sandy fields with pine trees and tobacco fields, swamps with cypress and a few gators. Not a whole lot different from what I remember of driving through Arkansas


----------



## Grumpymike

All the Hot, hot weather is over for this year … it's only 98° but now we will have the humidity … I'd rather have the hot dry weather, not so uncomfortable … Staying very close to the A/C these days.

JW, Been eat'n Mater sandwiches since I was a lil' kid … Raised in Wash. State, So it's not a southern good ole boy thing … sorry to pop your bubble, but it's a where they grow tomato's thing.

BBob, While your in Oregon visiting, look into picking up some Myrtle wood, The only place you can find it in the US.

Yeti, When I was a kid, Oh so many years ago, we had a couple of pigs each year, well I had to dig a pit and fill it with water for the pigs to "waller" in … Well if I dug a new pit, the bovine would always move to the clean water.

The new computer has lasted two whole days with out a screw up (other than my dumb fingers) So it looks like this one is a keeper … took lots of hours to catch up on all the e-mails and LJ postings … but I made it.

Stay safe guys and gals, I'll see y'all monyana.


----------



## jwmalone

Grumpy, That makes sense no way something that good could slip buy someone who grew tomato's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

It was 76 when I went for the morning java, and now here at 9:50, it's 78. Plenty of clabbered skys, and getting darker. It's gonna rain any time now…Last night we had a good down pour for about 45 minutes, and it dumped about 1/2" of rain in the gauge….The high will be 84, with quite a bit of humidity…...Rain in the forecast for the next 3 days. I better get off of here for now. I have a guy coming in a bit to pick up a couple of boards that I made, and borrow a boat prop to try on his boat…..You guys be smooth, and stay frosty today…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning,everyone,

We're supposed to have a high of 63 and sunny here in San Diego today. Since it's already passed that, I suspect they might be in error … again. They got the "sunny" part right though.

Y'all stay safe and dry now, y' hear?


----------



## jwmalone

Good afternoon fellows, or what ever time it is where you're at. Typical august weather here today Hot as hell, humid and maybe a t-storm. But there is a slight breeze so if you stay out in the open not really that bad. Went shoping for rust today, didn't find any. But I found a nice old silver ware box in poor repair nothing I cant handle (5 bucks). Also found a really nice old maple rocker with the cane seating, not the pressed in stuff the hand woven through all the holes around the edge type. Bottoms busted so ill have to re cane the whole thing, the finish isn't bad looks like maybe an oil and wax finish on it really nice chair once I get it restored. Think its from the 20s -40s not sure going to post a pic and ask on that furniture makers forum. You guys stay cool and have fun you only live once. Unless you're Elvis Presley he's dead and gone and still popping up ever where.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep. Saw Elvis panhandling at the supermarket a while back. He just doesn't look the same anymore.


----------



## oldnovice

It's going to be HOT today but not as HOT as tomorrow,
Looks like another heat wave is on its way.
My youngest son finished the house number for hs sister and, even though he cut it out, I am going to post it as I applied the paint and varnish.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 71 out this morning with partly cloudy sky's. It feels great compared to the last couple of days or I mean last couple of weeks. It's gonna get to 82 for a high. We got dumped on yesterday and the night before so the garden got happy for a few days. The brown spots in my lawn are green again, so I guess I'll mow the lawn today.

The last couple of days have been a whirlwind. Went down state to help a daughter set up for a graduation open house for our granddaughter. It was hot an muggy. Spent the night with one of the kids and got right into it yesterday morning again. We had a great time with the family, but it's always nice to be home sleeping in our own bed. BTW, the daughter liked her new printer stand.

*JW*, I'm with* G Mike* on the "mater sandwiches". I've been eat'n them since I was a kid. I also like fried squash and red beans and all them neat things. My wife is from Tennessee so, I get them things often. BTW, Rick mentioned Maggie Valley, and I love it there too. If you guys watch "Mountain Men" on the History Channel, they feature a guy who lives in Maggie Valley. His name is Eustace. Check it out.

*Rick*, sorry you had a bad bout with fair food. I love Elephant ears and corn dogs. I don't get them much anymore cause I'm getting too fat, but I still love them. When the county fair comes to town, my mouth starts to water.

Well boys, It's time to get another coffee and wonder out to the garden and check things out. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey fellas. I'm spending an extra unexpected day at the firehouse. Guy called in with a personal day and I'm next on the mandatory list. Sean's birthday party is today. Party was scheduled at a park with a pavilion, but it's raining all day. So we have moved the party to the firehouse. That's ok, but he's still home crying. In twenty years I have not caused a single person to be mandatoried. This guy causes several each year, because his life is more important than everybody else's. His Facebook page shows him out with friends last night drinking. End of my rant.

At least our temps are supposed to be unseasonably low for a good while.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, do you have a union rep you can talk to about the trouble maker?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, we are non Union. We are a very small department. There's only 27 of us total. Joining the FF Union wouldn't help. He is not doing anything wrong according to our policy. Eventually he will piss off enough people.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That could actually be a good thing, most unions are more interested in growing the union than benefiting the people which the industry serves or the members of that particular union. There was a massive pissing match in the neighboring township with the trustees, the fire chief a few trouble making fire fighters. Ultimately it was the taxpayers that lost (over $200K wasted so far) due primarily to the trustees' inability to do their job right while trying to protect a few fire fighters who had a hard time showing up to work sober and staying sober while on the clock.

It sounds like the individual you speak of will with time arrange his own termination, hopefully before it becomes a safety issue!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego at the moment. Looks like it will get even hotter and, like oldnovice's area, it's going to get even hotter over the next few days…a lot hotter.

As far as 'mater' sandwiches go, I like 'em with some mayo, lettuce and bacon on them. Oh, wait, that's a BLT. Nevertheless, I love 'em.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hot & muggy, just being an august day for sure. 99° now and heading for 105° with 20% humidity … color me sticky.

Went out to the shop to see the Keepsake box that I'd put the first two coats of finish last night … UGH! It's orange peel and crappy looking on the top … the body looks good, but I will have to re-sand the top and re spray. I think the Humidity got to the finish … That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.

FF, I used to have a guy in our group that did the booze at night so as a friendly superior I took him aside and had the "clean up your act or down the road you will go" talk … The next thing I knew I was in the HR office getting the "you cannot dictate an employees lifestyle" talk.
But now those days are behind me and I only have to answer to SWMBO … So, like talking to the wifemate, be careful of what you say.

Well back to the shop for another go at sanding and finishing … "back to the shop" reminds me of an old radio show we listened to as kids "Meanwhile back at the Ranch" ... Yep your older than dirt if you remember the B bar B Ranch.

be safe guys and gals.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm that old Mike, but I don't remember that show. Maybe it wasn't broadcast in southern California? I do remember the phrase "Meanwhile back at the Ranch" though.


----------



## jwmalone

It reminds me of the ray stevens song, meanwhile back at the hotel, lol the shriners convention song yall member that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's not a boozer or anything. He was clearly out with his wife and their friends. I'm just guessing that he drank too much and didn't feel like coming to work the next day. What bothers me is that I have always been responsible enough to know my limits when I have to work the next day. It would be totally unfair of me to call in because I wanted to have too much fun and force someone else to take my shift. He will be in in the morning to relieve me. I will just smile and leave.


----------



## jwmalone

FireFighter, Id call him on it. The good thing about construction was when someone screwed up you could cuss them, fire them or punch them in the mouth. But with regular jobs its different. That's why I never cared for working public jobs like that. Personal accountability seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's been called out by others. He accused one of them of harassment. That someone is a lawyer/firefighter who works for me. I posted on FB about having to work on the day of my sons birthday party. He will have seen that. It's not worth me getting pissed off in the morning. I'm just going to leave as soon as I can and get to the boys school and see them get off the bus.


----------



## jwmalone

Yea I can understand that. If he already been called on it he doesn't care. People like that are the reason I have a punching bag in the barn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll just go home after seeing the boys at school and do some woodworking. Ironically this guy asked me about building some bookcases for him just last week.


----------



## jwmalone

Well those might be some expensive bookcases. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. Lol.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's been a little foggy this morning with temps at 70. The fog is beginning to lift and sunshine is peeking out finally. The high for today is 83 with some rain late this afternoon and tonight.

I messed around in the shop yesterday and dusted off the lathe. I turned another project for the beer tap box. I made an engine valve. I'll try for something else today.

*FF Bill*, What a perplexing situation. I'm sorry for your son's loss for his birthday party in the park. There are some people in this world that just don't give a crap about other people. It seems like we are always stepping around the mess they make. You are good people and you will be rewarded someday. I'm still waiting for mine. I still would let him know in a "friendly way" that he disappointed your son because of his fun. These people don't realize they are doing it until someone tells them.

*G Mike and Dawson Bob* , I don't remember "back at the ranch" or the B bar B ranch stuff. LOL But, I do remember "Whoa Nellybelle" with Pat Brady on the Roy Rogers show "barely".

Well enough fun for now, it's time to head out to the shop and make a mess so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. We had a lot of rain last night, though pretty quiet at work. The local fire department (not where I work) is next to a creek and their station flooded this morning. I'm gonna go see if I can help clean up. Supposed to be rainy all day and high about 74.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally home! After all that driving in the big city it only confirms that I never want to live my life based on a traffic flow pattern. I picked up a pellet stove for my son's garage, some maple plywood scraps for me and a few odds and ends at Rockler. Definitely glad to be done with that trip.

It's going to be a hot one for the next few days, low 90's with no rain in sight. Today I mow the yard. Tomorrow off to Boise and get that pellet stove out of my PU.


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, warm today but there's a nice breeze going and plenty of blue sky, id say its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.
BurlyBob, I know what you mean. If that's what passes for civilization ill just stay in the sticks and be a barbarian, them folks aint to civilized if you ask me. You don't get mugged walking down the street here, of course theres always the occasional serial killer but you cant have it all right lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

90 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Looks like the same for the next couple of days, then cooling some. Still no rain in sight. It's been awhile since we've seen any real moisture.


----------



## jwmalone

I think I just found my new motto , BLOOD, SWEAT, AND BEERS. hah I like it.


----------



## jwmalone

Well guys, the mercury said we hit 99. Id say I'm not sweating it but that would be lie. Hope you fellows had a nice Monday.


----------



## oldnovice

It was hot here but not unbearable!

Got up at 3:25 AM drove my care to dialysis to pick up my son, got home and back to bed at 5:10 AM, got up again at 8:30 AM, picked up my daughter-in-law and grandson at the car dealer in my wife's van, got home at 10:30 AM, left for UV treatment at 11:00 AM in my car, went to my daughter-in-law's picked and grandson up to go back to the dealer in my wife's van, at 2:00 PM went to my daughters house to let the dog out in my car, at 2:30 PM took my son to the barber in my car, and at 5:00 PM went to the supermarket in my car for the lastime time today!

So from 3:25 AM until 5:00 PM (13:25 hours) I spent more time in cars then at home = no shop time today!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys (or I should say morning guys),

It has poured down rain here in the mountains for 3 says straight…Sometimes pretty hard, then just light rain, turning to misty rain, then back to a soaking rain….I've got nearly 3/1/2" in the gauge, and I just dumped out nearly 5" before this rain hit….!! It's been really pleasant here the last couple of days with the high only reaching 70…all day and all night….Lots of black ominous clouds, and 3 days of gray weather….Sure did cool things down.And it's still raining here at 12:12 a.m., but I've been pretty busy in the shop lately doing the projects. Got some boards finished, and one customer came and picked his up Saturday, and another is coming Wednesday to get his two….I'm glad to have them done, but still got a couple of more to do yet…..All this rain has sure put a damper on my fishing, but needed to get this done, so the rain was a good thing this time..It let me get some stuff knocked out of the way….I'll bet our lake has risen about 2-3 feet higher with all the rain, and maybe more…It sure doesn't feel like the middle of August….I like it..!!! I'll try to post some pictures of the projects soon…..

I was just gonna get on for a few minutes, but got carried away with all the news, so I'll say goodnight, and hit the rack….I'll talk to ya when I talk to ya…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's raining out this morning. A nice soaking rain. But, I believe we've only gotten about an inch of rain so far. Down state they got almost 3". The rain should stop by this afternoon. Sure glad I mowed the yard the other day.

*FF Bill and Rick*, I think we got the rain y'all got yesterday.

Started up the lathe yesterday and turned a couple of beer tap handles, I'll probably do the same today. I got a couple of deer antlers given to me recently and I've been trying to incorporate them into beer tap handles. I think I've finally come up with a solution. I'll show y'all when I get them finished. You know them antlers stink when you cut them on a saw, yuk!

Well, I think I'm gonna go out see what kind of mischief I can get into. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to get up to about 84 today and maybe not rain. See about that.
I'm working on my chair today. Still challenging. Gotta get the rockers started. They will take a while.
Rick, my mom and dad went down to Bull Shoals yesterday. They took the boat, but I'm not sure they'll get any fishing in.
I sure love this August weather, especially when this should our hottest and driest time. I can't believ I'm working in the shop without the AC on.
Ok, gotta go fix a mistake.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….Here it is 9:30, and the sun is finally breaking out to let us see it, since we haven't in a few days….It was 70 yesterday, all day and night long, and it's still 70 (go figure)....The predicted high will be 82, and the humidity is 90%....Whew that's humid..!! We still have heavily clabbered over skys, but I think the rain is gone until maybe tomorrow. Then it's supposed to start up again for another couple of days….Oh well…that's life in the mountains. Right now, there is about 4" in the gauge, and the hummers are feedin' heavily…!!
All this rain is keeping me off the lake to chase the elusive micropterous salimoides….But…it may be a good thing with the lake rising….Those fish will be in turmoil…!! By the time all this settles down, and gets back to some normality, it'll prolly turn so friggin' hot it'll be a scorcher by 11:00 a.m. Hope you all are staying cool, and out of the heat….Good time to be in the shop where it's nice and cool, or in some shady area….This is a busy time of year for us all, with shop projects, outdoor activities, and what not….Fall and winter….not so much.

Time for me to grab another big cup of joe, and head out….You guys stay frosty…Catch up to ya'll later…!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to Boise today with a pellet stove I picked up on travels. I figure it will work well in my Son's garage. He does a lot with motorcycles. It's suppose to hit 99 there today. Will head home after they put the grandson to bed. Might go to the river Thursday.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

89. Yep, 89 sweltering, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. One stinkin' degree less than yesterday. Oh, well, tomorrow should be cooler.

Some of you fellows seem to get a lot of rain in your areas. Our average rainfall is somewhere around 9.9 inches. This year it's looking more like somewhere around 7 or 8 inches. It's not unheard of to get as little as 5 inches some years. My question is: what's the average yearly rainfall in your neck of the woods?


----------



## firefighterontheside

39" here Bob, plus 8" of snow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow! Thanks, Bill. 39 inches. That's roughly four times what we get. We only get snow about once every hundred years or so, so no comparison there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Our average around my neck of the woods here in the Ozarks is around 65" or so….maybe a little less..maybe a little more, depending on how many rain clouds we have overhead….!!! When I lived in Memphis, we got between 65-68" a year….

Bill…..I would have figured you got more than 39" up in your neck of the woods….I figured you prolly get more snow than we do up here…just depends on how many snow clouds we get overhead…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

65 inches, Rick? That [to me] is one heck of a lot of rain…a six year supply out here. Thanks, Rick.

I can just imagine what San Diego would look like with all that rain.


----------



## jwmalone

Dawsonbob we get 48.85 in North Carolina, I don't know how far we are behind for the year but were behind. Hurricane season will let us break even hopefully.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, JW. The more of you who report 30, 40 or more inches makes me realize how short we are in the desert Southwest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my chair as it is today. I have four more slats to fit and then I can make the headrest permanent.. One rocker is in clamps waiting for glue to dry. Lots of glue. Once it's all together I will have hours of sanding and sculpting to do. Then decide on the finish, but I'm leaning towards a mix of BLO and poly. Never ever used it before, but I think it will work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lookin' good, Bill. Looking good.


----------



## jwmalone

Nice chair fireman. I have a Lincoln rocker to restore, back and seat are hand caned kinda tricky on the back but man they sit good with that curved back. Yours looks pretty comfy to. Did you steam and bend that wood or carve it out of a larger block.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks. The legs are cut out of larger pieces. The back slats are laminations glued and clamped on a form. The rockers will also be lams clamped on a form. It takes lots of glue.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Yes sir…..we do get a lot of rain up here, but it keeps everything nice and green, and the trees (mostly Oak) get plenty to drink, and the yard, and the flower beds, and on and on and on….Keeps our lakes in good shape, too..

Bill,

Your rocker is coming along nicely..That's quite an endevor. I don't have quite that much get up and go to tackle something like a chair….I'll let someone else build them..I just like sitting in them…!!! Great project, bud..!!

I'm having a strange occurance with my mail, especially from LJs…..Now I'm not getting my mail on my cell phone, plus other mail, also…..I've checked it a couple of times, and it says the mail is turned on, and active, but nadda….I have to come on my puter to check…After I posted about the rain we get here, there were 5 post from you guys, but nothing on my cell…..It seems to have just started….! Strange.!! Would anyone have an answer to this mystery? I just realized that my mail didn't how up on my puter, either..What's going on.?


----------



## jwmalone

Rick its big brother or little green men. Technology to me is a mystery that I don't care to figure out. But mine does that some times. I think mine has something to do with the signal not sure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

I think I finally figured out the problem with my puter….well…actually my wife did…..After cleaning out my cashe and cookies, I think I'm back in business…It was just too overloaded with junk….Seems to be working now, and I'm getting mail on the puter, and cell….

JW…. Yep…I'm not a tech-no person my self, but can sometimes figure out a little on this confound machine…


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob we get somewhere around 12+ Inches a year. We depend on snow pack for irrigation water and that's be lacking the past few years.

Bill that is a real nice looking chair. I haven't quite gotten the nerve to tackle chairs .

Made it back from Boise. It hit triple digits on the way over. There's a lot of smoke in the air must be some fires out there. On the up side I scored two real nice big pieces of granite close to 2 feet square and a long piece maybe 8" by 24". I've got all the granite I need to get really set up for sharpening. Now I get to try cutting it with my skilsaw. I was thinking about it on the drive home. I've got an idea jelling, report to follow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Made it back from the Tree Farm. Out with the grand kids swimming, riding the tractor and shooting 22s for nearly a week. Great weather. No internet, but I could get email out there.

BBob, there is a big fire in central Idaho along the Snake. I have a cousin over there moving cattle and horses to keep them out of harms way as the fire jumps back and forth across the river.

You are right about the cancer consuming the Seattle Tacoma metro area. Congestion is nearly all day now with rush hour at a standstill. If they ever quit tailgating, all the cars won't fit on the road any more. The problem is all the high tech jobs here creating a boom. The rest of the state has 10% unemployment plus more that have given up. I want out.

I had an idiot pop out in front of me on the way home yesterday on I-5. He stopped on the shoulder then pulled out to drive in the first lane about 2 miles an hour on a flat tire. God only knows why he didn't just drive on the shoulder? I had no where to go except on the shoulder. I couldn't stop the 12,000 pound 5th wheel in a few car lengths. A car in the 2nd lane was coming too fast to move left. I could have locked up the trail brakes, but there might have been a texting tailgater back there to rear end me. I see a lot of that. Even locking them up manually, I didn't have time to stop behind the idiot.

I hit the brakes to slow as much as possible and maintain control. Watching to make sure the idiot didn't decide to pull back off at the last second. I was doing 53 mph on a slight up hill grade when he started out. Passed him doing 33 mph on the shoulder. He pulled back off after I passed. I suppose he needed to change his diapers. No wonder there are so many jacked knifed semis. Looks like the dash cam video will not upload to Photobucket, probably too big a file.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't you love it Bob. People pull out in front of us and don't pay attention to what we we pulling. I've had to do the same thing on the shoulder. Its hard to keep a safe following distance, because they keep getting in front of you. Just once I'd like to take an idiot like that and stick them in a big truck pulling a big camper and say drive.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've experienced the same problem pulling a gooseneck 48' Featherlite tri-axle race trailer through Chicago on I-80 with heavy construction. Too many people on the road that have no business out there, or even on a bicycle for that matter. It's way, way too easy to get a drivers license in this country!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Boy have you guys been talking it up. That's a good thing though. We got some more rain last night but not much. Just enough to wet the ground. The garden is doing much better now that we got some rain in the last few days. The temp is 69 and the high is 79. I just looked at the radar and I could see a big wall of rain moving our way. As *Rick* would say, "heavily clabbered over sky's" today.

It sure is interesting to read *Dawson Bob's* question results. Below is the results on precipitation from my neck of the woods,

Annual high temperature: 54.8°F
Annual low temperature: 33°F
Average temperature: 43.9°F
Average annual precipitation - rainfall: 31.42 inch
Av. annual snowfall: 50 inch

The above info was taken from the U.S. Climate Data report.

I was surprised to see where* Burly Bob* lives, the annual rainfall is only 12" and where* Rick* is, the rainfall is 65". And surprisingly,* FF Bill* is about 26" less than *Rick* since they live in close proximity to each other. And it wasn't surprising that on the east coast Y'all got as much as you get. It was interesting overall. *Dawson Bob*, thanks for asking a great question.

*FF Bill*, your chair is coming along nicely. It looks like you're a little like me. You can't wait to see what it's gonna look like so you keep clamping it together to see the finish product. Keep up the good work.

Yes, when I was pulling my 5th wheel around the country, I had a few close calls. But, when someone invaded my space, I just backed off a little more. I didn't really care when I got to my destination as long as I got there in one piece. I just hated pulling my rig through the mountains. Going up was fine, coming down wasn't so fine. Coming down those grades just north of Branson, MO. made things pucker up a little especially when you hit the curve at the bottom.

Well, if I'm gonna get things done before the rain comes, I better get out and do them. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

You know after that car accident when I was a kid one thing it caused me are seizures. I had 3 that first year then off and on for the rest of my life. So I never even tried to get a drivers license. Its a real pain in the ass and I get a little pissed about it sometimes, but I cant see endangering the rest of the people on the road just to make my life easier. And when I hear guys complain about all the morons on the road I'm not so mad anymore, yall can have that crap. I get serious passenger side road rage as it is. I don't know how you guys keep from shooting someone's tires out sometimes. 
yall stay cool today gonna be a scorcher here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don you bring up an interesting topic-the curve at the bottom. I've asked this question many times and haven't gotten a good answer. Why do highway engineer schools teach their students to design roads with a curve at the bottom of the hill? Seems to me that it would make more sense to have a long straight away so folks could ease off their brakes. Maybe I'm missing something or those engineers have never driven anything bigger than a Honda Accord. Just wondering?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know what you mean about the hills in Branson, Don. In my old truck it was a little scary. Brakes would start to get hot by the time we reached the bottom. I've got some hills in the back roads I use that are much worse. Very steep, long and big curves at the bottom. In my new truck, well it was new in 2008, I have a tow/haul mode that acts just like a Jake brake. It downshifts for me and knows what speed I was going so that when I start down a hill I don't even touch the brakes and the truck will keep me at what speed I was going. On the biggest hills I may have to touch the brakes a bit, but for the most part I just coast down. I love it.

Yeah, Don, I do like to clamp it together to see what it will look like. It's also necessary to help me see what I need to do next. I got the rocker out of clamps this morning. I believe it's gonna be perfect. Gotta get the other clamped today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

85 today here in San Diego today, or so they say. It's cooler than it has been, thank goodness.

Like Don said, it is interesting to see how much rain you all get in different parts of the country. And, like Don, I was surprised to see that Bill and Rick are so far apart rain wise.

Not everyone has responded yet, so I'll give it a little time, then I'll put up the numbers.

Bill,I like the sound of your "tow/haul mode that acts just like a Jake brake." That's a nice feature.


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows the rain showed up, only lasted 10 minutes but its better than nothing. Now its humid as hell, which the bright side of that is its good chair caneing weather. So I think ill go cane a chair. This one is 60 years old but made by an old hillbilly simply for function. Put together well but he didn't try and finish it pretty. I put another coat of black on and there we go. It was my step fathers great uncles. 
Stay cool fellows.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon, gang,

Just got through having a bite of dinner, and check my mail….Somethings going on here on Ljs with getting my email from you guys on Ljs. I came on here, and i had about 5-6 notifications that you guys had posted, but no email notices on my 'puter, or cell…I'm getting other mail…just nothing from here….I may have to contact Cricket to see what's going on…..I've checked everything on here that I can, but nadda…!!!

It was 70 early this morning as I headed to the shop with a big mug of joe to get back on my projects….It was plenty clabbered over, but that's gone now, and the sun is shining bright, with a few whispy clouds, and kinda looks like rain, but that's supposed to start tomorrow, and last a couple of days…..Right now it's 80, fair, and headed to 82.

I have to go to a foot and ankle specialist in the morning to find out what's going on with my ankle and feet….It's an old war wound that's been acting up for nearly 50 years, and getting worse, or so it seems…..I'll know more as time goes along…. I need to start a big project, but may have to put it off for a while yet….Speaking of wood (was I.?). I just called my local lumber yard to get prices on 3/4" Birch and Oak ply….WOW..!! Oak ply 4×8 is $75.00 a sheet, and Birch is $48.00….I need Oak, but damn that's high..The last I bought there I paid $55.00 a sheet….This ply is American made…not that crap from China that you get at Lowes or Home Depot….No voids in this stuff, but dang it's still high….I my have to adjust my thinking on the wood….!!
Well…. It's time for me to stumble back to the shop for a bit before I take my nap, so stay frosty ya'll.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I was looking back over some of the stats for the city I live in (for a friend who's thinking of moving over in this direction), and I stand corrected on the rainfall amounts I posted…I said we usually average about 65:, when it fact it should be about 48-50" a year….depending on how much it rains in a given month….Sometimes more..sometimes less….Seems like this year has been more than average….!!! Lots of rain just in August..!


----------



## dawsonbob

I'll change your stats, Rick, although that's still a bunch of rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, they're building a menards in Branson. They have a much better selection of plywood than lowes or HD.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok Bob….Yep, that is still a bunch of rain…..I tend to think that's it's more wet than dry around here…!!

Bill…..Thanks for the heads up on Menards..I've never been to one, so I don't know anything about them….The prices I got today on the ply was from my local Meeks in Mt. Home…


----------



## jwmalone

Hey fellows I went over to moms, ask her how the new dish washer was doing. She said she loved it she cant hear it run and shes not deaf like me. Its a Bosch she bought last month at Lowes. If anyone is in the market might be worth checking out. She also has a huskavarna sewing machine guess mom is a real country girl lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

I always wondered if Bosch appliances were as good as their tools.


----------



## jwmalone

seems to be so far, mom cant stand a noisy dishwasher, this one was supposed to ultra silent and it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, is it this one? Installed it last fall.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just came on for a minute to check and see if any of you guys had posted on the thread….Since my last post, ya'll posted 3 times, and I didn't get any notices of emails…..Something's going on here with LJs. I'm getting other mail, just not from this site….Maybe Cricket can come up with an answer…!!


----------



## jwmalone

Firefighter, yep that's the one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

See…. JW just posted, and I didn't get an email…...Go figure…!


----------



## jwmalone

Don't feel bad Rick, lots of people would like to not hear what I have to say lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's gonna be another hot one today 90+.

Having a devil of a time with the first flag case. I'm going back to square one and try to build a prototype out of pine before I waste any more oak. Cutting that 22 1/2 bevel is a son of a gun. Built a jig to do it. That first one was tilted a little away from the blade. It had a piece that straddled the saw fence. So I built another one last night. It's a little smaller and hopefully my short arms will be able to get past the edge of the saw blade. Sure wish I was the 6'5" guy on the outside that I know I am on the inside. I'm just trapped in a 5'9" body.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW is headed into record breaking heat for the next few days at 90 to 92 ;-)

Rick, do you want to take over the term WW = Water World? We only average 38" up here. Don't tell anyone, the area is growing too fast!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

The forecast high for today is 82 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today. Since we already passed that, I suspect that it will be higher. Still partly cloudy, though.

BBob, I hope you get that flag case done for that lady without going insane. I've had trouble with odd angles too, in the past: trial and lots of error for me. Had to laugh at your "6'5" on the inside" remark. For year when people asked me how tall I was I told them that "I'm 6'4", but I'm in disguise." Like you,I'm actually 5'9" on the outside.

WWBob, I would have thought you would have a lot more rain than that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, you didn't accidentally un click the watch button?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I did the 22.5 for one flag case and then reverted to 45°. My cases had trim on the front so only the trim pieces needed the 22.5. The others cuts were hidden.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I've rebuilt my bevel jig and it seems to work ok. Not great just okay. I'm beginning to think I also need a much finer tooth blade. I've got a 50 tooth Tenyru. That 22.5 cut on red oak is pretty rough. It's nothing like a plain rip or crosscut with the same blade. I had to do another glue up for the base piece. I won't get to really test
things till tomorrow. I may only do two more of these cases if things don't get easier. It's that or I dream up a jig fro my compound miter saw. Maybe that will come to me at zero dark thirty tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't quite remember how I did it, but I know it was table saw. Here are two I did blown up so you can see the joints. One at 22.5 and one at 45. I thought the 45's looked just as nice as 22.5.


----------



## jwmalone

Math, Ill check back when the conversation is more appropriate for a young fellow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, is this better?


----------



## dawsonbob

Now, that's more my style, Bill.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks,
Well here we are in the cactus patch at 100° and looking for two things, one to teach 105° today and beat the record of 33 days 110°+ during the summer. We are at 30 and counting.

FF; You said you would mix BLO and Poly for your finish … I will use that often but I apply the BLO and wait at least a day, then apply the poly … I have started using water based poly so I make sure that the BLO is dry then I do a sealer coat of shellac then the poly just to be sure the oil doesn't bleed through.

I have never told anyone that I stand 5'8" I always say I'm 4' 20" ... (Yeah they stack it that tall)

AS for the rain fall, the yearly average here is 10.65" ... The problem is that we get 'bout 75% of it this time of the year. Too much all at once so it just runs off … read flash flood here.

Got the string inlay keepsake box posted on LJ's … lots of encouraging comments and it went to #1 … color me proud.

Be safe and enjoy your day


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Mike, you get even more than we do here in San Diego but, like you said, you get it all at once.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I've never used the finish before, but the idea is to just wipe it on and then wipe it off. Several applications and then done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice box Mike!

BBob, How about using one of your planes for a shooting board to fine tune and fit the miters?


----------



## jwmalone

that's more like it Fireman. If those guys cant get an angle right, they shoot it, hit with a hammer or order something from ACME to blow it up that's more my style. lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

I checked out your box Mike. A first class job all the way around.

Bill thanks for showing me another option. I do agree that 45 corner trim on the 22.5 corner does look real nice and I'll bet a much easier to accomplish. I'm still thinking I might try and dream up a jig for my chop saw to get a smoother cut.

Tha, Tha, Tha, That's all folks!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Well….It's still happening with me not getting any mail from you guys. I just came on and had 11 post ya'll made, but no notices on the "puter…..I don't get it. I even PM'd Cricket last night about the situation, and she was no help at all…I'm still getting mail from other things…..I've never had this happen before….

Bill…...Yes…I went to every page on LJs, and made sure they were on the "watch", and they were/are….So the only way I know I get mail when you guys post is to get on the 'puter and check….I've checked everything I can think of…..It will also go to my cell, but not doing that, either…..I'm stymied…..

BurlyBob….I've been using a Forrest Woodworker II thin kerf blade for years, and it cuts so smooth that I don't even need a jointer. I use both the regular and thin kerf, but lean more to the thin kerf. That's about the only blade I use…They are expensive, but to me, they are well worth the $$$..

JW…. Was that Math a little tough for you..? Me too….I never was much good at ciphering, either…lol…That's why I have a calculator….!!! And just think….I have 2 college degrees….just not in math..!!!!!!!!!!

Mike….I'd be hunting around for some shade and a/c in your neck of the woods….or cactus patch…You're a little slim on rainfall, just like dawsonBob….I guess cactus don't need much moisture…..Stellar job on the box, Mike. Very nice work…

I had to go to a foot and ankle doctor this morning concerning my old war wound….He gave me a bottle of drugs, and said we may have to do surgery later….He'd have to go in and re-break some bones and put in pins..I'd be laid up for about 6 weeks….That ain't happening…!! I've had this problem for 50 years….I'll get by with a bit longer, or until I croak….

It's about supper time, so I'll say adios for now…I'll keep checking to see if you guys post…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, did you try unwatching, then rewatching? Might try it, let it simmer for a while, then rewatch. You know we're blabbering away. There will usually be something when you check in ;-))

It didn't hit 90 today. Only 85. This morning I told my wife it was going to hit 90. She said not enough sun out to hit 90. Sun is sun to me, but she was right. Maybe she should be The Weathergirl?


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick a woodworker II is on my Christmas list. Sadly though I'm pretty sure "Stick in the Mud" won't be getting it for me. I just looked at the Forrest saw blades. Are you talking about the 48 tooth blade? The blade I have came with the saw and I've had it sharpened once. It does a great job for most cutting it's just for this project, at this wild angle it's pretty rough. I've got it set at 22.5 and raised all the way out. The result is a pretty ragged cut.
I'll make it work but I sure wish it wasn't so rough. I'm thinking that Rick's 2nd sample might be the way to go in the future. It'll cover up any gaps, look just as good and will be much easier.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, I saw your comments on that other post. I thought I was the only guy with women's pantyhose in my tool box lol. I never thought of using them like that. I use them for paint strainers there the best in the world, back in the day you could buy rejects from the hosiery mill at the paint store Now I get em on clearance at the dollar store or flea markets. I also buy those cheap shower caps, they fit perfect over a one gallon bucket to keep the dust out and skimming over (thinner rag or wet rag under it). And my favorite is the afro pick, makes a damn good brush comb and its a dollar or two as opposed to 10. Now that I think on it, maybe trying to flirt with that girl at the dollar store while purchasing panty hose, an afro pick and a 3 pack of pink shower caps might be the reason she don't seem to interested HMMM…..


----------



## BurlyBob

JW about that gal at the store. Yeah I'm thinking you might be getting around to figuring out your poor success with hitting on that babe. Though that might not be all that bad as most of the folks/gals I've seen in the dollar store sort of make me think of the good customers I had back in my police days. You might want to elevate you standards and delivery to any potential targets of opportunity. I, on the other hand, am much to old for such nonsense. As I've told "Stick in the Mud" nothing better ever happen to her. There won't be another woman nagging me again. The only female that will be allowed to sleep in my house will be my Yellow Labrador Retriever.
They are much easier to get along with and they only nag you to eat or go outside.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob you might be right. But I like my women on the trashy side, with there close to tight and their hair is dyed lol. But when I finally got rid of my wife that was it. Never again will a women take everything I own. There is a really nice gal down the road that thinks like I do. we get together for dinner a few times a week go fishing and whatnot its perfect for both of us. But I still like to flirt with the clerks and waitresses. (and no I didn't flirt with them while I was married iwas a good husband just married a gold-digging bitch).
I had a yellow lab one time that's a damn good dog right there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

80 sunilicious degrees here in San Diego today. That's what they're calling for, anyway.

I used to keep pantyhose around. Works great for a number of things. Don't have a woman around anymore, so I no longer have a supply. Might have to break down and actually buy some.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm somewhat surprised no one except JW and I have checked in this bright, sunny morning.

81 degrees right now.


----------



## jwmalone

Mercury says 94 at 4:29 p.m. fellows, but next week supposed to mid 50s early morning with highs in the mid to upper 80s. I need to find my long handles. Buying panty hose is fun Dawsonbob, if the clerk is to young to flirt with you can mess with their heads lol. Its bad but I love messing with them.
Well one more gusset on this chair and its finished, usually takes several hours but I've had lots of interruptions anyone else have that problem.


----------



## oldnovice

Weather here has been GREAT lately!
Warmer than normal but not really too (100°) hot days and cool nights which sure save AC cost.
We turn on the whole house fan which typically cools the house so that on some days the AC doesn't even bother to come on.
Unless we have 5 or more really hot days and not as cool evenings the AC may start between 4:00 to 5:00 PM.

By the way, today, the 20th of August is our 50th wedding anniversary!


----------



## jwmalone

Congratulations oldnovice.


----------



## dawsonbob

My well deserved congratulations, too, oldnovice. 50 years - half a century - is a long time.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks, here is the word from the cactus patch for today …
Scattered clouds with the temp hovering right at 102°. with 38% humidity makes it feel like a sauna … 
Just been puttering about the house today doing this and that, taking some lines off the honeydew (or is it honey doo) list.
Going out to the shop in a bit to do some serious cleaning, and set up for the next project.
Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## jwmalone

Another piece of hillbilly history rescued from the fire place.

















I just noticed a screw up gotta go fix that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job on that chair JW.
It was a beautiful day here today, with a lot more coming. Highs in the upper 70's and low 80's. Ridiculous for MO in August. I guess it's global warming Lol.
I've got the weekend off. May work on a rocking chair some. Going to pick up my father in laws old shop fridge to put in my shop as the new beer fridge. Hopefully this one won't ice up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good job on the chair, JW. You did well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Hans! You deserve a round of applause.

They claimed a new record at SeaTac at 95. I never saw it above 89 here. I don't have 600 acres of concrete to help hold heat either ;-)

Spent most of the day running around to get stuff to work on the RV. Hopefully get most of it done tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hans, that fantastic. You obviously made a good decision there and kept with it. Congratulations.
JW that is a nice looking chair rescue. 
DBob be careful at the store when you get those pantyhose. Folks might look at you sideways.

It was another hot one today, low 90's the same tomorrow. There's several fires in the area, but nothing like last year.


----------



## jwmalone

morning guys, 77 degrees at 9:27 a.m. high predicted to be 86(?) Its nice out there this morning. Think ill cane an old foot stool. These chairs belong to my step father no hurry, but they're taking up space gonna see if I can knock em out. Stay cool fellows and don't waste a day of you're life its to precious.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's still happening….I'm not getting notices or mail from you guys when ya'll post on our thread…Other mail is fine.just not from LJs…..I give up, as I've done eveything I know to do….. I have to check in to our thread to see.

I've taken on a new project in the shop, and it ain't woodworking…I'm chronicaling a lot of my projects into one big notebook, along with drawings and diminsions of past and present projects….I'm getting writers' cramps….I had drawings and sketches scattered everywhere, so now all my eggs are in one basket, or will be…..

It was 72 when I went for java at 8:15,and now it's 74, partly clabbered over, and more rain and thunderstorms possible today. The wind is at 1 mph, and the humidity is 90%...muggy out….With the latest rain (yesterday), there is 1/2" in the gauge…. and everything is wet, and the grass has got a nice sheen on it this morning…The high today will be 80…..Not too shabby for the middle of August, where it's usually hot and boiling by now..

JW…..That chair reminds me of the set of chairs my grandmas and grandpas had…Their table was an old yellow Formica top with metal banding around it….My other set of g.p. had a green one just like it….I eat a lot of meals on them tables when I was a kid…Back then everyone set their condiments on the table…salt, pepper, sugar, a jar of honey (the honey was for slopping on bisquits) at breakfast time, after you've sopped up the gravy….!! People didn't worry about crap like now days…They eat plenty of eggs, sausage, bacon, gravy, and plenty of bisquits…..!!! Yep…when I look at that chair, it brings back a lot of memories of my youth…!! Stellar job, by the way….

oldnovice….Congratulation on your 50th wedding anniversary….That's a long time with only one woman…But you made it, and now on to a more fuller and productive life together….Lot of good years left yet…..

Mike….I believe it's "honeydo's".....Honey dew is a type of melon….lol…I'd still be looking for some shade, with the temps you have….Your temps remind me of when I lived in Texas…same results….hot, dry, and about 20% humidity…Rain fall was around 10" a year…..But when you're a kid outside playing, you don't think about that….Me and all the boys in the neighborhood would play baseball, football, basketball, and we never gave a thought to how hot it was….Ah…to be young again….!!!

That's it from me for now….Heading to the shop for more writing and drawing….I'll check back in later..Ya'll stay frosty..!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be another hot one. Headed to the low 90's. I was told yesterday I have another fun filled day working at the daughter's house. Sometimes I wish she find a man and get him to do all the work there. That ain't happening anytime soon. One of the jobs today is putting in a kitchen faucet. Hopefully it'll go easily. Di I ever mention how much I hate plumbing! I'd rather get bent over and have a belt taken to my back side than plumb. Well there's no arguing with "Stick in the Mud", maybe this will keep me out of the doghouse till tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

79 and partly cloudy is the call for today here in San Diego. Guess it'll be partly sunny, too. Not raining, though, darn it.

BBob, if I were to buy pantyhose, I think I'd do it online: no sense in giving the checkout girl a free chuckle  Like you, I'd rather take a beating than work on plumbing.


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, Ill say it again I like the way you eat. All these chairs belong to my stepfather their all from the 50s or so the first one I done was a mule eared side chair or dinning chair that he sat in as a kid (he loves that chair). That black one there is a straight back not near as comfy as a mule eared, more like a desk chair not a siting chair. Just finished an old siting stool for him. Ill post a pic of that later. Its an easy one day project to make from scratch, lots more comfy than a milk crate or hard bottom stool when youre doing a brake job or something were you need a low seat. All you need is a few scrap dowels. You don't even need cane you can use 1/8 or 1/4 inch rope or para cord or whatever is lying around.
Bbob, I took a job as a plumbers helper when I was younger. A month later he said to me and another kid, fellows I like you both but I don't have enough work to keep you both. I jumped up real quick nd said ill take that bullet. Yes sir rather get a beating.


----------



## oldnovice

> Like you, I d rather take a beating than work on plumbing.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I am with you on that one!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot diggity dog, I got that #$%


Code:


 job done and it freaking works so far.  The stars and planets must have aligned just right for me.  What's really amazing I think I only spent an hour under that ##$%

 sink and that's pretty darn good for me. I'm the worlds worst at plumbing, maybe that's why I hate it so much. Hopefully now "Stick in the Mud" will leave me be for a while. Okay, probably less then that. I'll take whatever I can get nonetheless.


----------



## jwmalone

Good deal Bbob


----------



## jwmalone

Damn, that robcastle guy don't hold nothing back does he. I think I like that guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hit 89 or 90 in WW today under clear blue skies ;-)

Thought I'd take a portable dish and put Direct TV in the RV. Technology moving too fast. The current receiver isn't compatible with the tailgater/RV dish. Have to get at least 4 more parts to interface them and run 2 coax cables to the dish. More trouble than it is worth. I don't watch that much TV. SWMBO carries a handful of movies which go in the DVD. WE're going with discs instead of dish ;-)

I hate plumbing too! Got lucky today replaced the outdoor shower in the 5er without any muss, fuss or leaks ;-)

JW, where did you see robcastle? another thread?


----------



## jwmalone

Topamaxsurvivor , yes sir the thread was SCREWERD DY DELTA. Should have added that. He gave the poor guy a real hard time. Thought yall might be familiar with him. Talking bout RVs itll be 20 years or so but that's my plan for retirement just ride around and see the country, course by then it will be more like Madmax than me and ole blue traveling and living off the land. lol that's an oldie but a goody.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I recognized the name, I've seen him on here before. I haven't been reading a lot of threads like I used to. Too much to do this summer.

Oh Yeah, me an' you an' a dog named boo living off the fat of the land ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

80 is what they're predicting for today. Yes-sir-ree-bob: 80, same as yesterday. Now, yesterday wasn't a bad day, as days go, sunny for the most part, but it had its cloudy patches, too. Not cloudy enough to rain, mind you, just little teaser clouds that popped up here and there. Now, I remember a day back in … say, where is everyone? Am I the only one here? And I was just getting to the good part, too. oh, well.

Hello? Hello? Guess everybody's gone fishin'.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like today might be the last real hot one for a while. 93, not terrible but warm. I looked at that last post I made. Anybody have an idea why the letters are all screwy? Today is going to be a screw around the shop and work on a few small projects laying around. 
Summer is winding down. I've got to get a couple more fishing trips in before I shove the boat in the back of my garage.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, did you by chance cut and paste from another page?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon gents. We are having the most beautiful day here. 78°, sunny and a wonderful breeze. Don't get much better. Trying to spend as much time as I can outside and in the shop with windows open. Little bits of work on the chair plus making two Harry Potter wands for some boys I know. I have a feeling summer is not done with us yet though. Lots of work to be done on the chair tomorrow when I'm all alone. Should have all the pieces permanently together.


----------



## Grumpymike

101° at our spot in the cactus patch today a few puffy clouds here and there, with storms for tonight …

I just saw that chair that JW re caned, great job, I tried one about 10 years ago, a similar ladder back … but a friend finally took pity on me and re did it to make it right … came from my grandmothers dinning set. I admire your talents JW.

Another shop cleaning day ,,,


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks Grumpy, Its kinda like dovetails not that hard in theory just takes some practice.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I just typed in that entry and posted it. I have no idea how that got all jumbled.

So I had a fairly enjoyable day in the garage messing around. I tried resawing a piece of walnut scrap for a simple little project and it worked out just fine. So I thought I'd try on another piece of black walnut I've been saving. I saved it from the dumpster at my friend's cabinet shop. Did I hit the jackpot or what? I can't believe how beautiful these pieces bookmatch. They're a little off as far a thickness so I'll get my buddy to even them in his wide belt sander. I showed them to "Stick in the Mud". She said "Mine". I told her I've been making things for everybody else. These are going to be the lid of a box for me! I've had less than spectacular success with resawing. These really kicked my confidence level up a notch or so. I'm definitely going to post the box in the projects when I finish it.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, that's some really nice walnut right there. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don't I know it Bob and to think it was headed for the dump! It's going to be an unusual shaped box, almost square. I really don't care because it's going to be all about capturing the beauty of this wood. When properly joined it'll be 8×9 or there abouts. Now as I look at the photos, I'm wondering where to I put the hinges? At the top of these photos or the side? I sprayed some water on the wood to bring out the grain for the photos. Now here's a serious question for all you folks. Can any of you resaw a 10" + wide piece of wood? I've got a piece of Black walnut that has got even more character that this board. I want to use it for cabinet doors on an end table in the Man Cave. I'll pay the freight both ways. Have I got any takers?


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob, that is beautiful they look like mirror images.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW I know and that's why I'm going to be very careful with them. I don't get many opportunities like this. Did you see the gift boxes I made for my son and neighbor? talk about a labor of love. The wood was so beautiful and they deserved my best effort. This wood deserves the same.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob, I saw the wine and whiskey gift boxes. Those are really nice. That black velvet makes my head hurt just looking at it. For some reason all Canadian bourbon gives me a headache, even crown royal.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW I had an old girlfriend like that once! Only once!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On shore flow this morning really cooled us down from yesterday. 73ish this afternoon ;-) Worked on 
Wifi connection to my security camera to speed up the recording connection. As much time as I have in that, I could have packed up and moved down by my brother and BBob in Oregon. No criminals tolerated down there ;-)

Working on the RV today. I put a digital antenna on the old mast. Amazed at how well it works!

Beautiful find in the Walnut BBob. Better sleep with it under your pillow or Sick in the Mud might get it ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

No email, so I came on to see if anyone was posting today….There were 10 new post on our thread, and it really pi%^@*^ me off that I can't figure this out….I've never run into this situation before with LJs….

If I remember right, it was 70 early this morning, and the high was 80…I gabbed a big cup of java, and headed to the shop, so I don't know about wind, clouds, humidity, etc. today….Right now here at nearly 11:00 p.m, it's 65 degrees….that's unheard of this time of year around here…But I ain't griping….I'll take it….The low in the morning will be 60…..mercy…can you believe it..?

Some of you guys still got the hot weather, some not so much….Bill and I had good weather today. Maybe for the next couple of days down in our neck of the woods….Mike is still a 100+, and dawsonBob is still parched..!!

BurlyBob….That's what I really like about woodworking…You never know what's hiding inside a tree just waiting to come out….That's a gorgeous piece of Walnut…Saved just for a special occasion…!! Good score…!!

JW…..I'm glad to have another Southern *********************************** on here with me…lol…It's been kind of lonely on here by myself….!!!

Ok fellers….till next time….Not a lot of news around these parts, so I'll say adios for now…You guys stay frosty..


----------



## Grumpymike

*BurlyBob*
I have a 14" Rikon Band saw that will resaw up to 13" ... I have resawn 12" material with good results … The 14 " Rikon is a pretty popular saw, ask around your neighborhood I'll betcha you find one real close … If not I'd be happy to cut it for you.
a good sharp 3TPI 3/4" blade with lots of tension is the trick … if the blade wants to wander, tighten it up a bit more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, How about signing your wife up for LJ and watch on her account? You could even set up a free Gmail account for her LJ and have the emails forwarded to you.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 60 out this morning heading to 77 for the high. It's a little cloudy but, not bad so far and no wind to speak of. It's been rainy up here in Northern Michigan lately. We dodged a bullet the other day when Tornado's tore through the southwestern part of Michigan. By the time the storm front made it to us, it quieted down quite a bit.

I've been working out in my shop lately trying to finish off a couple of projects and cleaning up the shop too. We are having a little get together on Labor day weekend with the family. My wife wants to use my shop as a clean place for food. LOL, clean place, get it, LOL. Anyway, I'm gonna try to clean it up some more today.

I thought I'd share a few more of my turnings for you guys. Since deer hunting is big up here in Northern Michigan, I found a couple of antlers and mounted them for beer tap handles. I'm also throwing in a gavel BTH I made as well.




























*Burly Bob*, That is nice Walnut you rescued. I'm sure you will use it well.

*JW*, that was a good job on that chair. That takes a lot of talent to do those.

*FF Bill*, you're coming along nicely on that rocker. I'm sure you will take your time but, I can't wait to see it done.

Well boys, I'm heading out to enjoy this cool weather. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that's a real nice gavel. Those deer horn beer taps look a little intimidating.

Mike I'm going to check with my cabinet maker friend and see if he'll let me have a crack resawing a wider board on his Powermatic band saw. I've got a 50+ year old Atlas band saw. It was sold under the Dewalt label. I can only cut to a little over 6 1/4". I'm not sure how long it's going to hold up. I replaced all the bearings, new tires and switch. It's got a clatter in the drive pulley that I thought would be fixed with the new bearings. Seems it only got worse.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning boys…..barely. I got the rockers on this morning. I'm eating lunch now and then I'll go out and out the slats and headrest on. Then it'll be grinding, sanding and finishing left. I can't wait either Don.

I agree, antler beer tappers look like a possible head thumper if somebody in the bar gets unruly. I like how the bases are bullet casings. Fitting. Did you do any turning of the ant,er. My brother in law made a pen and said it smelled terrible.

Oh yeah, the weather. 82 and partly cloudy. I'll take it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Before I post anything else, I'll post this.

*Rick*, try this: go to Lumberjocks home page; click on the "My Lumberjocks" tab in the upper right; in the drop-down menu click on "My Home". That should bring up your home page.

Now, on the left side under your avatar You should see "Edit my profile", "Edit email notifications" and "Edit account settings". Click on "Edit email notifications".

You'll see a bunch of checkboxes on the left hand side. Make sure that "Email me when new comments / replies are posted to the items I'm watching." is checked. You should start getting your notifications again.

Screenshots are available if you need them.

Just couldn't stand to see you suffer anymore, Rick


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 sunderful degrees here in San Diego today. It's raining … somewhere in the world (but certainly not here).

Don, once again some great turnings. Nice gavel.

Bill, I want to see your chair finished, too. But don't rush it: get it right.


----------



## jwmalone

Good afternoon fellows, 85 degrees here in southern N.C. nice little breeze and lots big blue sky. This is a real nice treat for august. I attempted to make a make shift kiln to dry some red oak (15-18 % mc) I put down the plastic then laid down a insulated 3 inch stainless steel panel, then stacked and stickered my wood with cinder blocks on top. Used two more panels for sides put a halogen lamp inside, covered with plastic. Poped a few holes in the front with a canning tool (AKA knitting needle) twice as many in the back and put the fan on it. Those panels get hot enough to fry eggs on in the sun. What do you guys think one hick to another, hot enough, ventilation ok?. Id of posted on the regular forum but I already know all the websites and technical data and blablabla those guys are going to jump in with.








Don that's some darn fine work there. A judge could send crooks up the river in style with that gavel. And I could get drunk in style with those beer tap handles


----------



## oldnovice

It's getting very sleepy here, been up since 3:10 AM!
Nap time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I tried your suggestion before, and it didn't work…So after you posted I thought that maybe I might of missed something before…Went through the same steps…..Nothing….It didn't help…..It seems something or someone has got my mail blocked so I don't get notices from you guys on LJs….I can't get it on my cell or iPad…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, I think you might be better with black plastic and no fan. Too much air too fast may dry it too quickly on the outsides causing it to warp. Just my thinking.

Here is my chair as of the end of today. All together. Needs some more sanding and finish.


----------



## jwmalone

Nice fireman, I really like that two tone. What type of wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, JW. It's walnut and silver maple. There is one strip of white oak on the bottom of the rockers to protect against wear.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work Don and Bill! I agree with getting the drying out of the sun and not too fast.

Very pleasant day in WW today after the On Shore Flow burned off in mid morning. Low 70s ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Coming along nicely, Bill. Looking pretty good!


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks Fireman I said to hell with it and put it in the loft ill use it next year. Here's the chair I'm working on for my cousins lil boy he's two. I used poplar cause I wasn't sure how it come out. Not bad for a rooky chair maker, one day ill graduate to a full size chair like yours. nice to see someone else's shop looks like mine lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks neat. I like how you caned the stretchers.


----------



## jwmalone

Yea I made it to match his grandpas. pretty darn close.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW! That is a professional job JW!


----------



## BurlyBob

JW that a great looking chair. Your caning job must require a lot of patience. You did a fine job.

Bill that rocker is a real looker. I really like the contrasting hole plugs. Surely your not getting to retire to that one your front porch, are you?

My wife just had a fun time in the kitchen. She's make apple butter, in the turkey roaster in the oven. It boiled over. Looked that the roaster took an apple dump in the oven. She's not a happy camper right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure of the chairs fate. It may live in my wife's office for a while.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Northern Michigan. The sky is clear and blue and the temp is 66 with a high today of 83. The wind is out of the SW at 6 mph.

*FF Bill*, to answer your question about the antlers, yes I drilled them out anticipating on installing the threaded inserts for the Beer Tap Handles but it didn't work. The smell was atrocious to say the least. I drilled the first one out and it smelled up the shop, then I drilled out the second and I had to leave the shop until it aired out. It stunk to high heaven. I can't explain what it smelled like, but it was bad.

BTW, your chair is coming along nicely. I like it a lot. Someday I'll try one I hope.

*Burly Bob*, My wife is in the midst of making Jams right now. She's made Grape, Strawberry, Peach and she is gonna make some Pear when it's in season. Apple butter is on the horizon yet for this year. I love Apple Butter, I can hardly wait. Sorry for your wife's mess. My wife usually has a pile of dishes she has to do daily from all the things she makes and bakes. Sometimes I feel sorry for her and help, sometimes.

JW, I really like your caning job. It's hard to find a good caner in this country. The art of caning is all but lost anymore.

Well, I spent the day working in the shop and cleaning up. It's hard to believe the mess I can make. It's looking better though. I noticed that* FF Bill* has the same decorator as I do in the shop, my walls are made of insulation too.

Here's a question for you all. Have any of you ever made a truck camper before? Lately, I've been pricing truck campers and "WOW" they are as expensive as travel trailers. So, I've been looking at truck camper plans. I thought, what the heck, I think I could do it. We'll see, I just might buy a used one and call it good.

Well, I'm off like a prom dress. I'm heading out the door to work in the shop some more. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, it's only going to hit 84 today. I'm headed out to tackle that flag case. Sort of been putting it off and I really need to get it done. I'm going to post some photos later of my process. The jigs and table saw set up for helpful observations and advice.
Tomorrow going to the river for the day.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, maybe you can find a good shape used camper and remodel the inside. I'd be worried about making something that could tolerate the bouncing around in a truck bed. Either way it would be neat to see.

Thanks on the chair Don. Someday I may put up some 1/4 plywood on my walls, but for now, yeah, paper faced insulation.

I plan to add onto my house in the next few years. It will be a TV room/living room. I will put a wood burning stove in it. It may be a great place for a rocking chair to sit in the corner.


----------



## Cricket

Although we still have active flood warnings, I am overjoyed to see that the sun has decided to shine back on my little corner of the world again…


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning gents, 80 degrees at 11:00 a.m. with a slight breeze, high of 88?. 
Man I love some apple butter that's good stuff right there.
Fartsy, I know a couple guys that thought of building their own truck camper, the ended up buying instead. not because they couldn't build it but it was cheaper and more practical to just buy one. Used is a good idea, check the salvage yards sometimes you can find one there pretty cheap.
Off like a prom dress, I like it, can I borrow that lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

60 and sunny going to about 80 today ;-) Another lazy, crazy day of summer.

Interesting joint I've never seen before. Or at least I don't remember it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That first one joining 3 posts; or 2 rails and a leg.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I do hand cut dovetails pretty good, but most of the others seems to take more patience and precision than I have for hand work. I see why jigs and power tools are so popular ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Tolerable, tolerable. Not ideal, but tolerable.

BBob, good luck on the flag case.

Cricket, good to hear that the sun has shown for you. Guess it's been a bit soggy in your neck of the woods.

WWBob, that is an interesting joint. Looks strong, too. Some other neat stuff on that page, too.

Did I mention that it's supposed to be 80 degrees today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen something like that somewhere Bob. Just in pictures though. Can't remember much about it.


----------



## jwmalone

Good evening lady's and gents. I ve been thinking, there's only a hand full a caners in the state of N.C. and the prices they charge are outrages. that's why know body gets that stuff fixed anymore. I'm thinking of doing some advertisement and opening a chair caning business. An average chair takes several hours depends on the pattern. I can do a hell of lot cheaper than the other guys. (closet one is 2 hours away). he wants 400 bucks to recane this Lincoln rocker I have. I was pretending to be a customer,wrong maybe but all's fair in business. My question is if you had a chair that you liked and couldn't do it yourself, would you fork out (min) 75 - (max) 200 dollars to have it done. That's half price or so from national average.
that includes material.


----------



## dawsonbob

Looking at your work, JW, I could see turning it into a business. If I were you, I would do some advertising and I would talk to interior decorators. They may be your largest source of business. Good luck.


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks Dawson. I am a residential painter, But around here that's not an honorable profession anymore. But I do know a ton of decorators, didn't think of them thanks.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I went out to the shop this AM and puttered around with a few small things, sucked it up and got after it with much fear and trepidation. I decided to build a prototype which is what I should have done from the get go.
I've built 2 different jigs to hold a board vertical so I can cut a 22.5 degree bevel. The first one was a little sloppy and not quite square to the table. I built it to straddle the fence. The second is similar to one I saw on a Tommy Mac-Rough cut show. I added my own little variations. I learned that I need only push the board through the blade part way till the piece is fully cut. Pushing beyond the peak of the cut is what causes the rough surface. I had to play around with the blade positioning. Setting it at 67.5 created a gap at the corners. So I got it all to mate, glued a piece of brown bag paper to bevel cut piece of scrap and glued that to the case joint. It sat for a while and HOT DOG! It clamped up nice and tight.

So as it now stands my saws are all set and locked in for this project. I'm not changing anything till it's done. I might have to run thru this same process a couple more times as I have 3 cases to make. Hopefully they will be the last I have to make.


----------



## dawsonbob

Now, that looks pretty good, BBob. I like how you clamped it, too. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you until you finish the real thing. Imagine my fingers will be really, really cramped up by then.


----------



## jwmalone

Good work Bbob, aint it funny how sometimes you got more wood in the jig than you do in the project. Don't forget to mark it, I got a couple jigs I cant remember what the were for?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done BBob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys. This project has been a struggle. I've already wasted a couple of pieces of oak. Should have started the whole project with a prototype of that cheap pine. Tommy Mac made it look so easy on TV!


----------



## dawsonbob

It always looks easy on TV.


----------



## BurlyBob

You sure got that right Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good BBob!

I'm goin' AWOL again ;-) See ya all next week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cloudy this morning with rain creeping into the area. The temp is 68 currently and the forecast calls for TS for this afternoon with a high of 78. We're getting a lot of rain lately, it would've been nice to have gotten this rain during the heat of the summer for the gardens though. I can't complain though, some are not getting any rain at all, right *Dawson Bob*?

*JW*, yes you can use my "tag line", it's free. LOL

*FF Bill*, I'm not saying anything bad about ur shop. Mine is the same way also. Just saying brother it's a nice country look. I'm gonna call on some slat wall that a business left behind when it folded in a nearby town. If I can get a good deal on it, I'll buy it.

*Burly Bob*, That's a nice job on the flag case cuts. Sometimes it takes a little time to think things through.

Thanks for the input on the camper guys. There is a site that has plans for the truck camper but it's from the 60's. The site is glen-l.com if anyone is interested in looking.

My wife and I went to a potential estate sale site yesterday. WOW, what a shop. The owner had passed away over 11 years ago and hadn't touched anything in his shop. Lot's of rough cut wood left behind and older tools too. One of the tools was an old Delta Homecraft Shaper. It was old, rusty and crusty but, I think it would clean up nicely. I think I'll have fun at this one.

Well boys, I'm gonna head outside before the rain starts. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Good day fellows. 76 degrees with sunny sky's in my part of heaven on earth. High predicted to be 87, well see. I found a reliable source of green lumber, but now searching for good source of dry. There's a guy over in New Hill (1 hour) that specializes in quarter sawn red oak. I spoke with him yesterday its all kiln dried then stored in a climate controlled storage area he guaranteed it to be 6-8% mc. think ill go check him out price is 3.80 to 7.00 a board foot. He says hes got some 18 inches wide in 8 foot lengths with nice flecks. What I need will run 4.08 a bf not to bad. 
Good luck to everyone on their daily adventures.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, Mr. and Mrs. America from border to border and coast to coast and all the ships at sea,

80 certifiably sunny degrees is the predicted high here in San Diego today. Could be … stranger things have happened, y' know.

Don, go ahead, rub it in. We'll get rain someday … won't we?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know you weren't Don. I thought it was funny you noticed. I used to have insulation for ceiling, well I guess I still do. Last year I put up 1/2" poly-iso foam board for the ceiling. It helped insulate a bit better, and helped with the lighting. Now I need to put up some led shop lights and get rid of the fluoro.

We had training in a pool today. Just some swimming and minor rescue stuff. Then we had a mulch fire down in the river bottom. PIA.

A bit warmer today, but still not bad.

JW, I like the look of q sawn red oak a lot, but you don't see it much.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning gents, 74 degrees here in N.C. at 9:30 am. high set at 92 they've not gotten it right within 4 degrees in a long time. But in all fairness, temps in the mountainous areas can very a few degrees from place to place due to several variables. But a nice day ahead no matter what,
O.K. fellows "I'm off like a prom dress" and remember no one knows if this is the last day well be here so don't waste it.


----------



## jwmalone

Mailman just stopped by, brought my 1,000 feet of chair cane for my Lincoln rocker. If you fellows hear distant whispers of foul language on a breeze coming from the east my apologies.


----------



## oldnovice

*jwmalone*, is it possible that there may be a cane mutiny.

Overcast cool, waiting for the sun to show its face in San Jose. 
But that is better than having it when you get up as you know it's going to be a hot one.

Back spasms have decreased but are still a nuisance as there is no shop time and/or PC time … rats!


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

77 and sunny is the forecast here in San Diego today. That would be a welcome cool down from what it has been, but it's already 79 and climbing. Could they have made a mistake?

oldnovice, sorry about the back. I sympathize.

JW, I hear whisperings all the time. Is that you?


----------



## jwmalone

Old novice, that may be. But ill say this, This aint the U.S.S. Cain nor is it the Bounty, I'm not Captain Bligh and that cane aint Mr. Fletcher. I sail the Pequod,I'm captain Ahab and that cane be the white whale matey. . Ill make a chair from his bones, weave it with his hide, and park me ass in it or go down to ole Davey jones locker and drink rum with 15 men on a dead mans chest, the devil can kiss my ass and take what's left.. You can lay to that.
Haven't seen the Cain Mutiny in decades, but I love a good ole black and white once in a while. But man as a kid Treasure island, Moby Dick And all them ole sea fairing classics sure help me through those rainy nasty days hold up in the barn loft with a peanut butter sandwich and a bottle of Pepsi cola. ahhh the good ole days.
Hope the back gets better. Watch White heat while you recuperate that's a good one. "Top of the world Ma" 
Dawsonbob, maybe don't listen whatever you do.


----------



## Grumpymike

mornin' yall … 
Hovering right around 100° here in the cactus patch today with 45% humidity, (read sauna here) I was up at 4AM and went to the shop… Rained a bit here yesterday and all the cacti were slurping all night, just couldn't sleep.
Finally had success with a basket weave cutting board on try #3. Yeah!

*JW*, I hear that your raisin' Cane around your outfit … Sorry, Old Novice made me do it.
BTW Don't under sell yourself when doing work for others. Your time is worth $20 - $28 per hour, plus your material and 10% - 25%. Then I add $12 - $15 per hour for overhead; that pays for the wear and tear on the tools, helps with the light bill and pays the insurance … and I work cheap. The voices in my head tell me so.

Well it's nap time, so stay safe what ever your doin'


----------



## jwmalone

when I start it'll be more like wrestling cane lol. Those curved backs are a pain, but its the challenge and the labor of love. And if I don't do it some heathen wood hater will get it and nail a board with upholstery to it, oh the humanity.


----------



## BurlyBob

Went to the river this morning. Not a bad day fishing. Lots of almost legal sized Smallies, a couple of legals and 15" 2-3 pounder. Have to throw them all back, to much mercury in them. Have to check my Merc tomorrow. Ran the oil tank dry and had to limp back with the trolling motor till I could get a tow. Keep your fingers crossed that I didn't hurt it to much.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. That's a nice change from the hotter weather we have had. Unfortunately, it's going to start heating up again.

Mike has a point about the pricing. You should listen to him. I was self employed for many years and learned that lesson the hard way.

BBob, good luck with the Merc.


----------



## jwmalone

Yes sir I'm doing the self employed thing now, painting houses. (my boss is a slave driver) what I do is I cut 30% or so off what the contractors are charging. I do all my own work I'm not paying 2-3 guys 10-12 dollars an hour then trying to make 40-50- dollars an hour for running the buis. that's the way it works around here. Lots of cheap labor. anyway it works out very well and all my work is word of mouth, so I don't work 40 hrs a week but I average more per month than I could make working for some half Asser wanna be. American dream boys  it leaves me time to a lot of the work I wanna do that doesn't necessarily pay a lot, ya feel me.
Its hot here boys, hotter than a corn feed cowgirl trotting along on a Tennessee walking horse, that's hot hot I don't care how old you are lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, JW, I hear it's hot there.


----------



## jwmalone

Yep Fireman Its that hot. Comfounder says 101 in Norman, which is 6.8 miles from here population 137 (Miss lamberts pregnant but they don't count him yet) seriously she's a distant cousin. If I were a sailor and I walked aft from bow to stern I could look back and my (you know what's) would still be dragging along mid deck. HaHa got that from my great uncle Paul the Navy man. he worded it different, I tried to clean it up. Funny story, I told my dad that my (you know what's) were dragging the deck one day shortly after a visit from uncle Paul think I was 8 or so. At first I thought it was ass whopping time then he just started laughing his ass off. Then proceded to explain what that meant and I should not use that phrase again until he was dead or I was a growm man or he would whop my ass. ahh he good ole days


----------



## dawsonbob

I remember someone saying "Leave the door open another 10 minutes 'til my a** comes draggin' in". Basically the same thing.


----------



## jwmalone

Did I miss a post or two, or has my Ozark hillbilly Rick not checked in in a couple days. I know WW Bob went awal.


----------



## dawsonbob

It has been a little slow around here today, hasn't it?


----------



## jwmalone

Dawsonbob yes that would have been uncle Ray. Basically same thing different body part but with a little scientific explanation as two why that happens. It resuted in the ole birds and bees story. (I already heard it from uncle Ray)
Hey that's a whole new topic. Our rememberings of old timers saying about how hot it is, any takers


----------



## dawsonbob

I know about the birds and bees: birds are bigger.


----------



## jwmalone

Oh Yea Firefighter, when I put the rockers on that rocker for my lil cousin I put dowels in there basically I got the idea from your chair. I had some design issues but doweling them in worked perfect. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jwmalone

Birds are bigger, correct but bees are smarter? overheard that from grandma, still trying to figure that one out. Must be a women thing I'm not privy to.


----------



## jwmalone

Ok fellows, I'm not a big t.v. person but its so damn hot I retired early. If you have direct tv on channel 256 they seem to be having a Boris Karloff thing going, the previous was Black Sabbath Now Its Frankenstein, "ITS ALIVE ITS ALIVE" Egor bring me a beer lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was hot today, but not terrible. 
We are on the way home from John D McGurks Irish pub in St louis. I had a few smithwicks for cindy's birthday and some corned beef and cabbage.

After a stressful 3 days at work I needed some relief.

I'm glad I could help JW.

I went to 3 places today looking for BLO and got nothin.

Rick probably been fishing.

Bbob, sounds like you had a good day on the river. How's yo


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's warm and humid back in the rust belt, we got to ~88 today with pretty good humidity and virtually no wind. Just got back from the beach where it was hotter and more humid but with plenty of very comfortable breeze all day long. I even managed to haul my behind out of bed nice and early to get a few pictures of the sun rise.


----------



## dawsonbob

Nice shot, yetiman.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti that is a beautiful sunset.

Bill the fishing was pretty good. I drove the boat to the only boat dealer I can deal with, 85 miles away. Prognosis is not good. HE said hope for the best but expect the worst. Looks like I'm gonna learn a very expensive lesson! Pretty much screwed the family pooch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no Bob. That sucks. I'll hope for the best.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, good luck with that boat.
73 degrees here at 8;03 a.m. humidity 95% high mid 90s another scorcher. 
Nice sunrise Yeti, haven't been to the coast in a while, might go down there this fall. I look at the ocean with all those man size fish and think of all the fish ive caught. I'm a catch and release guy, but so are the sharks when they bite people lol. that's some poetic justice I don't want any part of.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, sounds like you might get a change to put a 175 jet on the back of you boat after all. Hope you get to do it when you're ready instead of when your boat is ready!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, we're getting a light rain right now and it looks like it gonna be here for a while. It's 68 with a high expected to be 71. I'm still in shorts until the frost gets here then it's back to long pants again.

Nice sunrise photo* BB Yeti*. That's gotta be Lake Erie right? The only thing missing is you with a cup of coffee in your hand.

Boy have I had a rough last couple of days. It all started a few days ago with my wife prepping for a colonoscopy. The prep was overdone and she quickly got dehydrated. She couldn't walk because she was so dizzy and she was expelling things from both ends at the same time. I had to call an ambulance to take her in to ER. We spent the night there and by morning she was able to go through the procedure. However yesterday, the day after the procedure, she became very ill. She was having black stools and was weak with severe abdominal pains. So, back to the hospital again last night. We were surprised to find (after spending 6 hours there) that nothing showed up. So, we came home and now were just waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm wasted. I don't have enough energy to go to the shop, but I'll try. I hate getting old!!!!! Especially when simple things turn into disasters. I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about.

As much as I would like to say more, I'm heading out for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

The forecast is for 75 and sunny here in San Diego today. Right now however, it's 69 and overcast. Will it make it?

Don, I can sympathize. You're catching a lot all at once.


----------



## oldnovice

Here in San Jose the overcast has cleared the sun is out, looks like a nice day ahead!


----------



## BurlyBob

Geesh Don and I thought I had a bad couple of days. Sounds like you and your wife went thru the ringer and spin dryer a couple of times. You both really deserve to lean back and take a breather. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## jwmalone

Sever t-storms headed my way. I hope it dumps 10 inches we sure need it.
Mr. Fartsy I'm not the praying type but ill keep you and the wife in my thoughts.
BurlyBob, look on the bright side its a boat motor, it'll cost ya, but its something a man can replace.
Not to brag but, when I dropped off that rocker at my cousins baby shower, Grandma was there, and she brought me a whole case of her homemade pickles. That's good stuff boys and girls!


----------



## bigblockyeti

The sunrise picture is actually from the east end of Ocean Isle Beach, NC. I've been going there since 1978 and now living in the rust belt it's an 11 hour drive if I make good time. With kids in tow it's at least 12 hours so we don't get down there as often as I'd like, on the flip side I appreciate it more now when I can make it.


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows looks like I'm getting what I ask for, its still pouring out there, good thing I'm on top of the hill.


----------



## dawsonbob

It only got up to around 76 here today. All in all, it seemed like a rather pleasant fall day.

Yeti, it's kind of odd, but I only live about two miles from some of the nicest beaches in the country - maybe a five minute drive - but I seldom go down there anymore.


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows hope you all had a good day or at least the best that could be expected. I was told by a friend that my buddy icon should be something that gave a better description of me, a picture is worth a thousand words she says. So I ask her what picture should I use, 2 hours latter she emails me this. After some thought I said to myself, self that fits the bill I like it. I've always had a fondness for donkeys and mules, their far superior to horses. And I like this ones attitude. This pic is a good example, they get the job done old school they don't need a guard dog, ahhhh I like it. It has nothing to do with politics by the way.








donkey kills coyote.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gents. It's supposed to be 87 today and partly cloudy with a chance of a storm. The plan is to stay at home all day. I'll be happy with that. I have to work 72 starting tomorrow again.

The local weather guy does a season forecast for each season. His fall forecast says September and October will be fairly dry and warmer than average. November should be normal temps.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast this morning and is supposed to stay that way all day. The temp is 72 and will climb to 81 today. The winds are out of the WSW at 5 mph.

*BB Yeti*, boy did I get that one wrong. It's still a nice picture wherever it was taken. Like I said though, it still needed to have a hand with a cup of coffee in it. LOL My dream was after I retired I would get a place on the gulf of Mexico, preferably in Florida and sit on the beach, with my feet buried in the sand, in the wee hours of the morning drinking coffee and watching the sun come up. Now, I just want to get up and drink coffee anywhere.

*FF Bill*, it must be vacation time for you to spend so much time on duty. 72 straight is a long time staring at the same ol' walls. I used to go batty after 24. Too bad you can't take your chair in with you and do some sanding on it. Nah, some fat bottom may sit in it and break it. LOL

*JW*, I like your feisty donkey picture. I like his attitude too. You need to post pictures of your shop as well on your site and a map so we can see where you are and your playground is at.

Boys, thanks for the support. It WAS rough the last couple of days and I don't want to go through that again. Unfortunately, I have one of those procedures coming up for me in a couple of months. But, it won't be as bad as hers, I hope.

*Burly Bob*, I hope you get lucky on your boat motor.

Hey, I stumbled across a "Delta Homecraft" shaper at an estate sale I'm helping price out. I have no Idea what it would be worth or if it's any good to keep. What do you think?

Alright, enough blabbing, I'm out the door to enjoy my shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a nice day. Suppose to be in the high 80's. Good to hear your recovering from you nightmare Don.

JW that had to be one tough old mule with some serious attitude.

I'm dreading tomorrow's bad news. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jwmalone

Hello fellows. Glad you're doing better Mr. Fartsy. Good luck with that motor Bbob. Well 83 dgress right now 12:01 p.m. high of 91 so a lot cooler than the last few days. As far as donkeys go they naturally hate canines, some people use them as guardians for sheep and goats. Just one donkey in the pasture and he will take up with the other animals and kill coyotes out self preservation. Sometimes you can get a mule to inherit those traits as well. The ole man up the road here breeds mules so hes got a lot of donkeys. Sometimes I stop and visit them lol their really cool animals.


----------



## oldnovice

Good morning to everyone!
According to the report in our paper this has been, and still is, a very cool summer, even when the heat waves are included.

I'm getting to the age where I understand the term "wee hours" every night!


----------



## jwmalone

Artsy, ill try and figure that out. do I go to home page and find it there. It has a spot for web site? ill work on it tonight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

79 and sunny is the forecast here in San Diego today. Up a little from yesterday. The beginning of a slight warming trend.

Lol. oldnovice, I like that. I, too, understand the term "wee hours".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Yeah, Don, vacation is coming soon. Not soon enough though I'm afraid.
I did some sanding and decided that was enough. Finish is just equal parts of BLO and oil based poly. Wiped on with a rag. Probably three or four coats will do.


----------



## jwmalone

that's a sweet chair fireman.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks JW. Gotta work 72, so now it will sit.
Don, I don't mind 72's, but 3 in a month is overkill.


----------



## jwmalone

Bring it to work with you and finish it there. If anyone ask tell them you're demonstrating the proper way to use flammable products to finish furniture without catching anything on fire. Sounds logical to me, but I've had several adult beverages.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't even imagine how I am going to transport this thing. I'm scared to put it in the back of my truck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice chair Bill. Sorry to hear about the bad news from Don and BBob. Hope it works out well.

We had a good trip out camping in WW. Only rained one day a little in the morning; the day of my wife's reunion. They got a long fine, most of it was dry and cloudy. Better than the 92 the day before!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that chair is really looking awesome. You knocked it out of the park with that one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, You wouldn't believe the traffic today. We made it home from down past Longview with only slow downs at JB Lewis McChord and by the Tacoma Dome. Lovely day for a drive in WW ;-))


----------



## meds4all

[removed]


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and clear with no breeze today. The temp is 64 and the high for today is 80.

I can't stay and talk for very long cause I'm going off to work at an estate sale today. We're pricing everything today so it WILL be work. Maybe I'll bring some stuff home.

*JW*, I can't remember how to put pictures on about you shop. I need to update my photo's of my shop so I'll check it out and let you know. I remember it was pretty easy though.

Okay boys, I'm out the door. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## JimC51

Hi All, just registered into lumberjocks, have visited and read many times the last 2 years. I retired Jan. 2012 so I,m just starting into woodworking, retired from controls technician 11 yrs at local coal fired power plant, 9 yrs nuclear fuels manufacture, 21yrs Chrysler Corp assembler, and supervisor.
My previous hobbies: usa built cars (big 3), Jeep trail riding, building steel things, bumpers, tire carriers, skid plates, bearing press, pretty much anything I can weld up.
So far my wood projects mostly have come from Wood Magazine shop ideas, folding saw horses ect. window cabinet, shop cart, a 60 inch kitchen island with 5 saddle stools, and a few misc jigs and fixtures.


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome Jim. It's always good to get some new blood around here.

Well Friends, I got some incredible news a few minutes ago. It appears that I seriously lucked out. My boat motor is apparently fine. What a relief!! I've been down in the dumps at the thought of having ruined it for almost a week.

I'll definitely sleep better now.

It's going to be a hot one today, 97. Than falling like a rock after that.

Go out and have a great day.


----------



## jwmalone

Welcome JimC51, A background in nuclear fuels hey, that might come in handy for my next go-cart build. Sorry I'm from North Carolina, if it can be made to move we can race it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Jim. How's the weather over in Festus? Probably about the same as over here in De Soto. I live about 9 miles outside of DeSoto actually. I love LJ. Lots of great woodworkers here. Some of them are really nice people too, like the ones on this thread. I've been on LJ over three years now and it has gone by fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, that's awesome. Now go fishing. Bring extra oil.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

81 is supposed to be the high today here in San Diego. It's starting to warm up again, darn it.

Welcome aboard, Jim. You'll find some good folks here on this thread.

Bill, that chair is looking fine, pretty fine indeed.

BBob, good news on your Merc. Those things aren't cheap.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hi guys, I just stopped in for a brief visit. I forgot my camera today so I had to take this beautiful view of Lake Huron with my phone. This is the view from the place we are working the estate sale. Isn't that beautiful?

Hi Jim, welcome to LJ and to our thread. I hope you enjoy itself on here.










Stay safe friends.

Catch u Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, must be a nice estate to have that view!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Jim. WE might need a good welder to keep this place together ;-)

Pleasant day in WW, low 70s and sunny. Spent the day doing paper work to get my mom's new house near my brother bought. Last time I bought a house it was only a couple signatures. Now hundreds of pages to sign! And her's to sell after we get this one is tied down ;-(

Good news here, our nephew, one of the twin sheriffs of WW had a motorcycle accident in Montana last week. He is recovering and off the ventilator breathing on his own today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good news about your nephew, Bob. That he's recovering, I mean, not that he was in an accident.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Bob, that's quite a story. The twin sheriffs, not the motorcycle accident. Is he home or still in Montana? Glad he's doing better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Definitely good news and they are in Guinness' Book of World Records, I think, and were in Ripley's believe It Or Not. He was air lifted to a hospital in Coeur d'Alene and will probably be there another week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Best wishes for your nephews recovery Bob. I've given buying a bike some thought. But then I remember all the close calls I had years ago. I've decided against one in my golden years. Think I'll stick to my boat and shop. Bob keep us in the loop about his recovery.

I got the final word about my outboard. Seems the clattering I hear was the plastic hub in the prop area was gutted. Total damage $250 and change. Darn sure a far cry from all the wild nightmares I had about buying a new outboard. I sure lucked out this time.

I got the first of three flag cases put together. Just waiting for the splines to dry, then I trim, sand and varnish it.
Only 2 more to get done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, that plastic clatter is definitely music to one's ears vs what could have been!

I had a small bike when I first came to Seattle. Rode it to work a few times and got rid of it. The freeway was sane back then. I have known a few people who have been hurt really bad on them. My brother-in-law said when he figured out he had to ride like he was invisible to motorists, he got along really well, but still gave it up. One friend was killed riding a pedal bike, they are nearly as bad when mixed with cars.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning fellows, 76 degrees at 9:29 a.m. humidity 70% with a high of 89 under partly cloudy sky's. Well see how that works out. Should be a really nice day. Going to start making panels for this QS red oak sewing cabinet, its more like a small chest of drawers actually. When I picked up the lumber Saturday the had several pieces from a log that had a split up the middle nice wood just split. He sais wind damage? Any way he sold that to me for 2$ a bf. once I saw it down it will produce some really nice QS 14 foot pieces 2.5 to 3.5 in width its 5/4 . I'm thinking a few chairs and stools. 
You fellows have a great day and don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## jwmalone

Screw a bike get a horse or mule, its only one horse power but the fuel is cheap and it hs a built in auto pilot.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm back…!!! I know I've been MIA for several days, but there's a good reason…..I've been fishing some, but mainly building a bunch of projects…..I even spent time in the shop at night trying to get these out for a couple of customers, and to go in my wife's shop to sell…She had several people ask about some boards, so I built a few, and a couple of mug holders…Those were already sold, so that's where I've been all these days…..!!!

I know I missed a lot of post, so I won't try to catch way up, but just a few later post…..It's been pretty nice here in the hills the last week or so, with cooler temps in the low to mid 80's. But I haven't seen much of it, being in the shop most of the day and into the night…..But I finally got through with them all for now, and can can think about the next one….It is 78 now, plenty of sun, no wind, the humidity is 83%, and the high will be 90….Hope everyone is feeling up to snuff, and staying cool from all the heat…..!!

Don…..Glad to hear your wife is better…Hope you're doing good, too…Being ill sucks…!!

Bill…..That rocker is beautiful. You really put a lot of time and work in on it….That's quite a challenge, and you came through nicely with that challenge….Stellar job, my friend…..

dawsonBob….Sounds like your weather isn't changing much…maybe a little cooler…maybe a little hotter, but no rain yet….Keep the faith….it'll happen…..

BurleyBob….Sure glad you didn't hurt the Merc…and it wasn't serious…I did that once with an older boat I had…Then you had the mix the oil and fuel, and I ran out of oil in the small reserve tank on the motor…If you didn't run real far, it was prolly ok….But…..It sounds like to me that you got ripped off by your boat dealer when he charged you $250 to replace the hub kit in your prop (from what you said, it sounded like all you did was spin the prop)....The hub kit consists of a plastic sleeve that is splined to go inside the prop, and over the prop shaft, then a washer, and a nut….That's it. That hub kit runs about $40-50, and you can change it yourself in about 10 minutes…If the boat would start, but wouldn't take off and get up on plane, that's what happened…I've spun 2 props overt the years, and it was just the plastic hubs….

JW…..You sound busy with all your projects, too….You've got that caneing chairs down to a fine art…And you made out like a bandit on that quarter sewn oak…..$2.00 abf is really a good price, it it's decent wood….

Bob (WW).....Glad you had a good vacation, and made it back unscathed from all the traffic…That's one of the main reasons I live where I do…..There are many, but non-traffic traffic is right up there…..

I've got some pictures I'll post now for you viewing pleasure….Be warned…..Picture heavy….!! This is the reason I've been MIA…..























































Another satisfied customer…




































Ok guys…..I'll trey to keep up now for a while…..Thanks for looking….!!!


----------



## jwmalone

Rick that's some nice stuff there. That's a nice shop to, you could build a boat in there! That's on my bucket list. A small Viking type long boat. Scaled down a good bit though. An Irish hillbilly in a Viking long boat, it don't get more American than that lol


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

83 and sunny here in San Diego today. I suspect it'll climb a little higher, like 85. No rain in sight, of course.

BBob, you lucked out compared to what it could have been.

Rick, nice work on the boards and mug holders.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the nice comments, JW and dawsonBob….I put in many long hours on them puppies, but now I can unlax for a bit till the next one comes up….My son and d-i-l will be coming in tomorrow night in time for pizza for supper…They will be here until the 1st, and go home to Tennessee on Labor Day…..Me and him plan to fish a couple of days if the weather holds….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick. I need this chair done, out of my shop and my shop ready for other stuff. I've got projects waiting. That's some good looking stuff you've produced. Did you make the hangers for the mugs or get them somewhere?

I cannot wait to go fishing in two weeks. I need a break from work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Thanks for the cuddos on the projects….The hangers for the mugs are just Shaker- style pegs….You can get them about anywhere…Rockler, Hobby Lobby, Amazon, etc. I use about two different styles, depending on the look I want….I have them in all hardwoods-- Oak, Walnut, Maple, Birch, etc…Once I get the "trunk" laid out, I use a Forstner bit to drill a nice clean hole….the size and depth of each peg end…usually a 3/4" bit…..

I know you're ready to catch some fish….Fishing hasn't been too bad here at home…The lake has been up, but stabilizing now…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast most of the day in WW about 70.

Nice work Rick, nice shop too!

I did a little wood working too while I was AWOL.










Sorry about the sideways. The phone pics only go sideways or upside down no matter how I edit them ;-((

That first step at our site in Skamokawa was a bout 18" and sloping. I eyeballed it at about 10 degrees, not prefect, but good enuf we didn't fall off the top. Good thing I took some fire wood blocks.

JW, I think horses and mules have more sense than to put up with the nonsense on the road here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot to mention where those steps came from.










I hate it when we have to cut our way into the tree farm, but I like it better than having to cut our way out! ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a mess Bob. Those two up in the air look troublesome.


----------



## jwmalone

Ill say that's a mess to, but man that's some beautiful country up there. HEY if you look just to the right of the person in the pic is that BIGFOOT!!!! seriously look at it people, he's standing beside the skinny tree to the left of the clump of standing trees just under the felled trees. Lol I love finding bigfoot in photos from that part of the country. He used to live around here but it got to crowded.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm just now able to come on, as I ws out of commision for a bit….I'm fine, but thank you for asking…!!! It's 81 now, and feels like 88, according to them lying weather people….Plenty of sun, and high humidity of 73%. Winds are calm. Chance of rain later today is 50%.. I don't think it'll happen…..

Bob (WW).....Now I tend to agree with JW….That does look like Bigfoot lurking in the shadows under that large sapplin' ....But I always suspected he had a suspicious mind…lol!! Anyone who wants to build a Viking ship is alright with me….. Those are pretty niffty steps you cam up with to get into your mobile transporter..!!!.. And yep, I also agree…that's some nice looking territory up there in the tree farm (as you call it) in your neck of the woods…..My Pappy always told me it was easier to pull a chain than to push it….!!!

JW…..I new a guy in the Army they called Bigfoot….He wore a size 13 boot….He was also black….!! He lived in New York….He might of migrated down there….He always said he wanted to leave the big city, and go live in the woods…...Could it possibly be…????


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, talking about people named bigfoot. One of my best friends in high school was know as bigfoot. He was the same age as everyone else but by 9th grade he could grow a beard that would make any mountain man proud, and hairy as hell. It ran in his family. He also topped out at 6ft4 about 275 or so. So of course we nick named him POOKY. WE still call him that, good thing is he's a gentle giant type. just don't get him to mad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and cool in the 60 in WW today. Suppose to shower a little, maybe.

Those steps did turn out pretty good even if I do say so myself. They got us in and out a few days without busting our behinds. But I don't think I'll post them as a project. I'm not that desperate and I don't need a bottom three on my resume ;-))

That probably is a Bigfoot. There are lots of sightings in the PNW. One of the guys who lives near the TreeFarm who comes up on the hill to work on his satellite dish told me he hears them every time he comes into the woods but hasn't seen one yet. I saw their beds, 7 foot long perpendicular to one another. What else would smash down the grass in that pattern?

Those 2 in the air were a bit of a pain. I tied a ladder off on the side the picture was taken from and cut them so the trees they were hung up in protected the ladder. The trick is to cut them without getting your saw bound up and permanently stuck ;-) Lots of stresses with all that weight hanging out in mid air.

This year, it was easier. Everything on the ground and not too big except for a 30" cottonwood. What a waste to grow a tree that big that is totally worthless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I think his name is Sasquatch in that country.
Any curly maple up in that area?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Wasn't that the name of that gal that led Lewis and Clark around the country on their expedition..? No wait…that was that other gal….Um…What's her name.?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

83 and sunny here in San Diego today. At least that's what they want you to believe.

Rick, you're thinking of Sacagawea. I think Sasquatch is a girl I woke up next to one night after drinking too much. She did have a nice smile, though.

Bob, that is some nice country up there. Nice little steps, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was terrible…....you know who you are. Lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hangs head in shame.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, that is some nice country up there. Nice little steps, too.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Thanks, but they are burning as I type. There was fine termite dust at the ends of those pieces that came off that biggest alder log ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, I tried knocking on trees over by were that guy hears them every time he comes up. Even with my hearing aids on high, I couldn't get a Sasquatch, Bigfoot or homely girl to respond ;-(


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows according to the weather man, tropical storm hermine will be here Friday. Predictions, high of 72 high winds and 8.5 inches of rain. Of Corse he said to tune in at 11 pm for an update cause it might change??? Flash flooding should be the only thing to watch for in my little part of heaven. Might better get started on that long boat? Tomorrow ill batten down all the hatches and double check my supply of beer and beans.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang. Got home a couple of hours ago. Looks like we got a range/forest fire about 2-3 mile from my house on the other side of the hill. Been out watching the plane drop Borate on it. They got to tank planes a chopper with a bucket and a spotter plane. I can see the smoke billowing up from my driveway. This could work into an interesting evening.

Rick, the boat guy went thru my motor pretty well. New engine oil, lower and the prop hub. Said it ran great in the tank. When he took it out to the river it ran just fine till he made a turn and it started rattling. That plastic hub was ground to pieces. It's all back together and I'm happy. I learned a very valuable lesson on the cheap side.

Suppose to start cooling off here, into the 60's in a couple of days and maybe a little rain.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, god luck with the fire. Pray for rain.


----------



## jwmalone

BBob hate to hear about that fire, I got a hurricane coming up my back yard to bad we cant do some swapping.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well they must have got the fire knocked down to manageable. There hasn't been an aircraft in the air for over an hour. It's dark and I doubt they do much serial fire fighting in the dark. Now if the wind would just die down. Weather man s reporting thunderstorms for a couple of nights. That means dry lighting here, which means more fires.

Jw, how's about you shoot over several inches of rain and wet this country down a bit?


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news I guess. Only a little smoke over the hill. You folks back east might call it a mountain though. No planes in the air. Suppose to only get to 78 today. That's a big drop from last week's mid to high 90's. there's also a slim chance of a light sprinkle, hopefully no lighting strikes.

Finishing up one flag case, starting the last 2 and a few odds and ends. Should be a good day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It's right at 75 this morning, and really nice out….It's heavily clabbered over, and looks like rain, but prolly not…A light breeze is in the air, and the high will be 83….again…very nice out…My son and d-i-l made it in last night about supper time, and we're just lazin' around today, and we'll go into town tonight for supper and do a little running around in town….In the morning me and him are getting up and heading to the lake. Gonna fish for a couple of days before the major crowd and tourist hit for the holiday…..So my shop time is nil til after they leave..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The predicted high here in San Diego today is 80 sunny degrees. It's 76 and partly cloudy at the moment. We should see a cooling trend over the next 5 or 6 days.

BBob, I'll keep my fingers crossed on your fire situation. We know what mountains really are out here on the West coast, but I have to admit that I've seen some pretty fierce hills back east.


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, 92 and humid here in the Appalachians. Which interestingly enough have been here for 480 million years. That's 400 million years longer than the rockys. No they don't stand as tall as the younger johnny come lately mountains. The wind, rain and time have worn them down so they stand all stooped over a mere 6600 feet. But like the old men who live on them they stand as tall as they can and do their job as always. No matter how old and frail they get, until they are pushed back down into the ground from whence they came and exist no more, They will stand as tall as they can and be they best example of a real mountain that they can be.
We know what mountains really are to  lol


----------



## jwmalone

Table Rock, this is why I don't climb mountains. guy fell they sent a black hawk to get him


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mild and comfortable today with the same tomorrow in the rust belt, should heat up a little on Saturday which will make for a comfortable morning ride.

Speaking of resource heavy rescues, I can't remember if it was the parks service or someone else but they were considering invoicing people partaking in particularly risky activities that need expensive help to offset some of the cost.


----------



## dawsonbob

JW, did they have to send a shovel detail out in the Blackhawk?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Appalachians old? Nah. Ever heard of the ozark mountains? They are believed to have formed at least 1 billion years ago. They've had 500 million years longer than the Appalachians to be worn down to their present state.


----------



## dawsonbob

The Sierra runs 400 miles (640 km) north-to-south, and is approximately 70 miles (110 km) across east-to-west. Notable Sierra features include Lake Tahoe, the largest alpine lake in North America; Mount Whitney at 14,505 ft (4,421 m),[1] the highest point in the contiguous United States; and Yosemite Valley sculpted by glaciers out of one-hundred-million-year-old granite. The Sierra is home to three national parks, twenty wilderness areas, and two national monuments. These areas include Yosemite, Sequoia, and Kings Canyon National Parks; and Devils Postpile National Monument. The Sierra Nevada range is the highest mountain range in the contiguous United States.

'nuff said.


----------



## jwmalone

We can quote statics on mountains all night. There all real mountains to me. Looks like hermine is almost here, clouds have set in and its starting to drizzle should be an interesting night.

As far as national monuments and parks go, well we have all the revolutionary war sites


----------



## firefighterontheside

National parks? We have….well, we have…...well we don't have any anywhere near here. We have the Gateway Arch which is administered by the park administration. We have national scenic river ways, also admin by the park service. Liam is a fourth grader this year and there's a new thing this year to let fourth graders into national parks for free. Maybe next summer.


----------



## dawsonbob

To everyone in Hermine's path, good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you,


----------



## BurlyBob

Aside from geological conversation I had a very enjoyable day in the shop! No issues, no problems, no complaints short of "Stick in the Mud". I've got 4 projects going simultaneously. It's sometimes mindboggling to say the least. But you know, I feel so much more productive now than after all those years as a cop and prison guard. At the end of the day, I've got something to show for all my effort. Guess all those years are finally paying off.

Back in the day we and a philosophy, 25, 5 and out. 25 on the job, 5 years retired and you understand the out!
Most guys only knew one thing, the job. Once it was gone, they were lost. Sure am glad I found how much fun making sawdust truly is.

Give me a few more days and I'll have a couple of unique flag display cases posted on the projects. My most important will be for my Dad, of course. The other will be for my neighbor. He was with "Merrill's Marauder's" 
in WWII, and received the Bronze Star. I am determined to do some of my best work on those 2 cases. They deserve no less.

It's late my friends. You have a nice evening!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. Expecting a banner day today. 78°, sunny and low humidity. Fall is in the air. 58° out right now.

That's great BBob that woodworking is helping you enjoy retirement. I know it will for me. I hope it provides some income in between when I go off the job and when I start collecting. I can collect early at 55. Looking forward to some flag cases.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Little chance of rain today with a high of 74 in the forecast, a little chilly for my tastes but the A/C can stay off so I'm ok with that. Should be a great holiday weekend, dry with temperatures steadily rising through next Wednesday. Might even get a little fishing in on Sunday or Monday but I have a feeling any "spare" time will quickly default to honey do tasks.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with blue sky's above and calm winds. You can tell Autumn is in the air. The mornings are crisp and cool and the goldenrod is flourishing. The temp is 62 with a high of 72 today.

I've been busy the last couple of days cleaning the shop for our weekend get together with family. But, I couldn't help myself yesterday. I walked by my lathe and had to start it up. I made me a lathe tool handle for one of my newly acquired lathe tools I picked up at an estate sale. So, now I have to go back out and clean up the shop again.

I loved reading everyone's response to* their* mountains. It was funny. I have to say, I have been to the east coast and saw the smokey's and they are big. But in all fairness, I've not made it to the Rocky's yet. However,when I was in Nebraska, I could look west and see the Rocky's looming skyward in the distance. LOL

I sure hope Hermine doesn't screw up everyone's labor day picnic. At least those on the east coast. We're gonna have beautiful weather here during the holiday weekend.

Well, I'm outta here for now, gotta go clean the shop one more time. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been to all the previously mentioned mountains and I do prefer the young ones even though I live by the old ones. Last coat of finish is on the chair. Haven't decided, but I may hit it with some wax after this dries.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning guys, well not so much as a breeze around here. The rain has been a slight drizzle since 4 am. Looks like later this evening or tonight it might pick up?? Lots of lead grey sky's and the temp 72 degrees for now. All labor day picnics around here are going to be indoors I'm afraid.

You fellows have a great day


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've totally talked my wife into moving somewhere in the Carolina's (preferably in the mountains) but one of us has to find a job and that's proving somewhat difficult as we're suffering a bit from golden handcuff syndrome and really good paying jobs don't seem to be as plentiful where we've been looking. I've promised myself more than once, one of the things on my bucket list is hiking at least a decent part of the Appalachian trail but I can't see that as even a remote possibility for at least another 10 years.


----------



## jwmalone

Yeti, I don't know what your professions are but a high paying job in the mountains (around here) is a bit of a oxymoron. There are no metropolitan areas to support a lot of those jobs. As far as hiking the trail from Georgia to Maine it only takes a few months. Bad thing is most of your views will be of forest . Most of it is below the timber line so its covered in forest scattered along the way with some really beautiful views, but mothing like hiking through those monsters in the rockys, its a totally different land scape.. The water falls and lush green hardwood forest crawling over the rolling hills are the best you'll run into hiking. And if I were you id relocate west not east. The only reason I don't is because it would be surrendering. Its over populated, there are people every damn where on the east coast.. I almost moved to Portland once but was scared of getting shanghaied. Ill have to ask BBob if that still happens there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, It's 55 out and might warm up to low 70's. We've got clouds building up over the Elkhorns and that might drop a little water. Sure hope so.

JW Don't know anything about getting Shanghied in Portland. I only visit there once every few years. I try to avoid that side of the state. Spent 2 terms in college there back in the 70's and have only spend a few days driving there every few years to remind me why I live 5 hours away. Kind of hoping to move to Idaho to be closer to my grandson. "Stick in the Mud", will decide if that ever happens.

Hoping to make some progress in the shop today.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob I hope it rains on you to, I think I saw they got most of those fires under control out your way. We are sure glad to be getting the steady drizzle. Nice and slow so it soaks in good. Bad part is others are getting the brunt of the main storm. As far as Portland I meant the general area, I could never to close to a major city it just aint me. I got an uncle that travels a lot, he sends me photos and stuff from all over. Idaho is a fine looking state. Which coming from a lot of Irish stock any place you can grow potatoes is tops in my book. Been saving all my saw dust for the potato patch. I meet an old farmer yers ago that collected saw dust from the saw mills. His brother who lived in the city would take it and let it get half rotted and grow potatoes in it. said it worked great. So I'm going to start throwing it in the garden. was putting it in the compost pile but its got to much brown not enough green. Any of you guys ever heard of that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all you happy woodsters,

Sunny, and 76 degrees is today's call here in San Diego. That's much better than when it's hot. 76 is kinda Goldilocks weather - not too hot, not too cold, but just right.

Now, if it would only dump a little water on us, we'd be happy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

JW, we've considered everywhere, I'm in engineering and my wife in banking. We've looked in the Asheville area but the high paying jobs almost all lead back to health care in some capacity in one of the hospitals. I grew up in Asheboro and Greenville with grandparents in Greensboro and Charlotte and a great deal of family scattered throughout the Carolinas to make for a good support network. We're not just throwing darts at the map, this prospective move is more calculated than that. My uncle's house in Greenville, SC is worth ~6 times what mine is and his property taxes are ~33% greater than mine. Another uncle has the same truck I do only older with more miles but it looks several years newer and has had fewer problems. The reasons are plentiful and proximity to some land with actual topography is just another one of them. I've camped and rafted all over eastern NC but until recently it's not been something we could realistically consider until now. The weather is a gigantic factor for me personally too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Speaking of weather … how's everybody back there doing with that Hermine thing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not doing another thing to this chair. Longest lasting woodworking project I've ever done. I loved doing it. Don't want to do it again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill. That's a nice looking chair! Are you sure that you don't want to make a mate for the porch?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, the chair look fantastic. Your patience and dedication to that project is far beyond what I can muster. Now it's time for a set, maybe with a matching side table?


----------



## jwmalone

I gotcha Yeti, I'm an hour south of Greensboro
Hermine is not hurting us at all, the rain has picked up but its still a nice steady rain not a gully washer. Still no wind. Got kin people a few hours east that have lost power, but they all have generators and the weathers not that bad. We have all prepared for the worst and hoping for the best.
Fireman that is a really nice chair, I'm with Dawsonbob I think it needs to be a matching set.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is a wonderful chair. Here's a hat tip for your work, fantastic. Yeah, a side table and snifter of fine brandy in front of the fire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE saw the sun for the first time in a few days in WW today. Supposed to be partly cloudy and showers for the weekend.

Awesome work Bill!

Glad the fires are down BBob. I'm going to be selling mom's house in Nampa this fall. There's your chance to go to the Treasure Valley ;-) Its on 3/4 acre lot. Room for a couple, three shops ;-))

Those golden handcuffs are a tough thing to break. I intended to get out of Seattle when I finished my apprenticeship, but all the work is in the metro areas. My nephew who is an electrician in the Treasure Valley is on the road most of the time from OR to WY. That is worse than just staying here, but there was 20 mile back up on Snoqualmie Pass getting out of town today. One little bobble and its all over but the crying.

I have been in the shop a little the last couple days, but casting and lubing bullets for a match in a couple weeks.

AS for mountain range hiking trails, the Cascade Crest has a lot of scenery ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Well, they called for a high of 73 today here in San Diego, but since it's already 74 - and climbing - on my porch, I think they blew it … again.

As far as mountains go, I've humped 'em on four continents, and they're all big when you have a pack on your back. I would also rather be in the mountains than down here in the city, As WWBob said, the scenery is better. Wherever you are, enjoy your mountains.

Bill, it seems like most of the votes are in: you should have a matching chair and table to go with it.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's so nice, I just had to let you know. It's 76 and sunny, with nothing but blue skies as far as I can see - a perfect fall day here in San Diego.

I hope your day - wherever you might be - is as nice as this one


----------



## jwmalone

Well fellows hope yall are having a nice day. Thankfully our weather women blew it to. 76 degrees at 4:47 pm (est) bright blue skys dotted with puffy white clouds and a nice breeze. The only thing we got from hermine was 4 inches of slow steady rain. you cant beat that with a big ole stick. Spent the day doing what I call the graveyard run. Which consist of visiting the graves of my grandfathers, grandmother, my father, my kid brother along with all the other family that are buried through out these here mountains. Some might think it a sad day but depends on how you think about it I guess.
yall have a nice evening and don't forget to drink a cold one for those no longer with us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks JW, I will have a cold one. We went last week and saw my grandpas, grandmas and a great uncle all buried at Jefferson Barracks Natl. Cemetery. It was nice to visit. The boys thought it was neat to see.

Today we went for a nice hike at a millions of years old volcano. Neat rock formations and a nice view.


----------



## jwmalone

Volcanos, that's sounds cool, I need to visit one so I can get me some obsidian for napping arrow heads. That stuff is scary sharp.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## BurlyBob

It was a nice day all things considered. There's a small town not far from here. They hold a city wide flea market/garage sale during the summer holiday weekends. I made 2 of them this year. Maybe I didn't get a smoking hot deal but I'm happy with it. A Stanely #6, #4 and an American boy block plane for $30. My wife was taken with the small size of the block plane. At another spot I picked up another #4 for $18. I 'm pretty sure I'm done buy planes for awhile. At least till I get most of them cleaned and tuned up. I'm somewhere north of 50. Though I would like another #8 and 5 1/2. Probably going to thin the herd a bit before "Stick in the Mud", throws a fit.


----------



## BurlyBob

I past on a Stanley 45 in the original box with an instruction book and a box of cutters. He wanted $150. I kicked the idea around but opted out. I know the guy and may try to go after it. What's the collective opinion here, go or no go.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob, id buy it just because its in the box and has instructions. That's hard to find. I stopped at a garage sale on the way home, got 3 bar clamps a 12,28 and a 32 inch for 12 dollars. I was almost ready to break down and buy em from lowes good thing I held out.
Fireman nice pictures. where is that I now you said volcanos


----------



## BurlyBob

JW I'm gonna try and talk the wife into letting me give a shot. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jwmalone

OK Bbob, you know my father had so many tools he would just slide a new one on the shelf and mom would never know. Or so he thought, she was an accountant back then she also did the family books lol, she knew he bought something just not what it was.. fingers crossed


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, it's a place called Hughes Mountain in the St Francois mountains of the ozarks. It was volcanically active almost 1.5 billion years ago. Very neat rock formations, similar to the Giants Causeway in Northern Ireland. As the lava cools it forms polygonal spires of rock. The summit is only 1200 feet above sea level, but that was about a 400 foot climb for us.


----------



## jwmalone

Pretty nice, I googled it. 400 ft no problem for kids, for older folks its 4,800 inches.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, high 60s and partly cloudy.

JW, I call that trip the Hard Rock Trail for the headstones looking for ancestors. My wife does a lot of genealogical research. She found things on the headstones in Missouri that the cemetery people didn't have in their records. They mentioned she had a a lot of nerve stomping around out there. Lots of copperheads they said ;-( She also found one of my GG..Gpas in Ohio on a family plot on a hill on the original homestead. She got his info off the headstone. Nobody knew of him or were he went, but she decided he had to be in one of a few places and there he was. He is all over the internet after that discovery was made.

Nice view Bill. Looks like they are having fun.

BBob, What will you do with the 45? Collect it or use it or both?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 62 and clear except for a little fog. The winds are calm and the forecast is for clear sky's with a temp of 78 today.

I've been cleaning up the place lately, but it's hard to keep clean when I keep turning on the saw. We've got family and friends coming today for our annual get together. It's also my wife's birthday, she turns 62 today. She's happy cause she gets her SS increase in a couple of months. Yay!

*Burly Bob*, When I go to estate sales, I look at the planes that are for sale just for you. But, I've found out one thing about planes, I don't know what in the heck I'm looking for. Heck, I don't even know how to sharpen a plane. I just know they are old and if I ever find one you need, I'll send it to you. But with my knowledge of planes, you'll probably never see one from me. LOL

*FF Bill*, nice pictures. Some day I'm gonna have to make a trip in that direction so I can see that stuff for myself.

Well guys, I've got to get back to work and get ready for the visiting kin. I'll talk at you later. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm headed out to try and score that 45. It's gone oh well.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob good luck with the 45.
Artsy good luck with the kin people.
78 degrees here high of 79. its only 1:16 pm so we might pass that a lil bit, but still a beautiful sunny day.
Gonna post a question on the main board, open my self up to all the wackos lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning America, how are you,

The forecast was for 73 degrees here in San Diego today. It passed that awhile back, and it's 76 and climbing. Hard to imagine that the weather folks could be so consistently wrong, but they seem to manage somehow.

Bill, that looks like fun. It's always nice to get out with the kids.

BBob, sorry about the 45. Those are hard to come by in a box with the manual. Bet you wouldn't pass on another one at that price. I always thought it would be neat to have one of those. Guess I'll stick with my Bosch instead though.

JW, your going to expose yourself to new wackos,rather than the wackos you know here, huh?


----------



## jwmalone

DawsonBob, I cant seem to post without offending those jackasses on the main board. You know I went to college maybe I should quit being lazy and put a lil more effort into wording things so they don't get misinterpreted. You cannot have an exchange of ideas with some of those guys. I guess I should start responding with, Yesa mr wood masta iza duz it just like you say so bossman iza shoal will.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, there's your trouble, JW. You're labeling a lot of folks that you don't even know as "jackasses.' Some of those guys have a lot more experience than some of us will ever have.

As far as I can tell, you posed a question and didn't like the answer, so you reacted. I certainly wouldn't badmouth Charles Neil, a fine gentleman who has helped numerous people on these boards, including me.

I'm sure your Mother taught you about catching more flies with honey than with vinegar. You don't have to respond with the "Yesa mr wood masta iza duz it just like you say so bossman iza shoal will" crap, just have some respect for the people who are trying to help you.


----------



## jwmalone

Dawsonbob, you are correct and thank you. Some times a man needs someone else to tell him to get his head out of his ass. There are only a few jackasses on here me being one on occasion evedintly. And I never bad mouthed Charles Nei,l "NO its that simple" is neither advice nor experience . And he in no way helped, a few others did. I know enough to know it is not out of the question just wanted others opinions or experience. Because I know all furniture here in the south wasn't always dried out to 6-8% mc. before it was put in a house with wood heat, and has lasted for decades. And all I ask for was advice or experience. No is what you tell a child who wants ice cream for dinner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

67 and partly cloudy today. Cleaned the driveway getting ready to smooth it out a bit before winter rains and eliminate puddles. The chief financial officer didn't want to spend 5k to repave so I'm patchin'.

Working on a carrier for outdoor carpet on the RV. Have no idea where my paddle bits are. I can go straight to everything that is where it was pre-Topamax and not that has been relocated post-Topamax ;-(

Anxiously waiting for the 45 news BBob. I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jwmalone

WWBob, not sure what you mean pre-topomax. are you talking about the seizure medication because ive thought about taking that for mine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They gave it to me for migraine prevention. The idiot did not believe in side affects. When mine were bad enough to take me off, he doubled the dose to 400 mg, 2x the manfacturer's max dose at that time. I had a severe psychotic reaction as do about 1% of the patients according to a mid 90s German study. My kids finally asked my wife what meds I was taking. Took them less than 24 hours to diagnose the problem. I took myself off in Dec 2004. It took me 3 years to recover my ability to type. My short term memory was so bad, if you told me to write down 3, 16 and 29, I could not have remembered them long enough to write them down. I was pretty much disabled by it, Could not have stocked shelves in a store.

The idiot denied for several months Topamax could be the problem when my wife call the [email protected][email protected] repeatedly. Still have some permanent issues with memory,minor confusion at times, ect. Drs will not admit what happened. That diagnosis is the first step to malpractice. Even though the statue of limitions is long since passed, no doctor will admit it. I had to manage my own recovery as well as become enough of a Dr to solve the migraine issues, which I did, but it has taken about 20 years to get them under control. Lots of people have been able to avoid the issues when they heard what happened to me.


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks WWBob, I wont be taking that. Since that accident when I was 15 ive had issues with the short term memory and the minor confusion, rarely but enough. Id blame the typing on it as well but that wouldn't be true. So I don't need anything that might make it worse. I took Depakote for awhile no side effects but just didn't work, they give that for migraine prevention to.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I miss typed. I got up there and made the deal. Got whole outfit for $125. I've fondled it a bit and am amazed at just how good the condition. I'll be loading some photos in a short while. My wife has photos loading for printing. I'm pretty sure it's got 20 minutes or more.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I'm happy for you that you mis-typed. That's a score, indeed. Can't wait to see the pics. Like I said awhile back, I've always wanted one of those just because they're so darned neat, and I like the feel of planning wood.


----------



## jwmalone

Congratulations Bbob, I thought you might have miss typed that, that's sounds like a neat find.


----------



## BurlyBob

So here are some photos of the Stanley 45 I picked up for $125 today. He had it listed for $150. I'm thinking it's short some cutters. It sure looks to be in good shape and well cared for. If you can date it for me I'd appreciate that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Slick move BBob ;-)

JW, it might work for you? Just be aware of the side affects. Have someone watch for personality changes.

I just do not unconditionally trust doctors anymore. A couple years ago I was diagnosed with too much stomach acid and acid re-flux but I rarely have symptoms. The Dr gave me prescription. Before I took very many, I read the haz-mat data sheet that they give with every bottle these days. It said the med attacks the skeletal system, especially the lower spine. It also said it was thought to be safe to take for 4 to 6 weeks for certain conditions. I felt I am much better off with occasional acid reflux and possibly other stomach issues than without a lower spine. My understanding was the dr wanted me taking that stuff on an on going basis.

Cholesterol meds affect my memory and cause cognitive issues or exacerbate the previous damage. I just tell the dr we ain't gonna go there. Who wants to live in a drug induced state of dementia trying to prevent something that might happen? There are fates worse than death.

I thought my dad had Alzheimers, but mom, retired RN, saw in one of her nursing magazines it was a reaction between his BP med and the anesthesia they used for knee replacement surgery. It was the nurse's association that did the research because of the observations of RNs. It was a rare reaction too. I asked a couple of drs about my family being more susceptible to chemicals and meds, but they didn't think so. I do. They don't use the anesthesia now that my dad was given 20 years.


----------



## jwmalone

WWbob, I understand how you feel. I myself do not trust dr for the very same reason. I don't have seizures very often and there is no rhyme or reason to when I do. I consider taking something from time to time but usually the cure is worse than the dieses. So certain activities I just avoid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had a nephew who had them from a serious head injury as a teenager. He had them quite regularly at times. He was disabled because of them and passed away by one last winter. He was in his early 30s.

BTW, the twin sheriff is out of ICU and in regular recovery bed now.


----------



## jwmalone

Sorry to hear that WWbob, mine are not that severe. Enough that I cant drive.
Good news on the sheriff though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Bob. Does the other brother put on the other county's uniform and go stand in for his brother?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good … uh … not morning, it's something else. Oh, yeah, I remember Good day, everyone,

74 was the call for today here in San Diego, but it's already 77. Yeah, it's only three stinkin' degrees. Okay, to tell the truth, I like 77 better than 73 anyway.

BBob, that thing is beautiful! I love things like that. I could see myself fondling it, putting it together in different combinations and just admiring the heck out of it.

You know that there's a whole thread devoted to the 45, don't you? It's: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282 check it out.

WWB, good news about the twin sheriff. Sorry about your nephew.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast in WW today, getting ready for sprinkles tonight. Doing the driveway patch job most of the day so far. Hope it holds and doesn't just break up. Stuff sure is sticky!

Bill, I doubt he fills in for his brother. Not sure very many would catch it if he slipped the uniform and went in if they didn't know one was in the hospital.

JW, are you totally restricted from driving full time?


----------



## jwmalone

WWBob ive never had a driver licenses, This happened when I was 15, until I was 18 I had 2-3 seizures a year. since then I have gone as long as 6 years without one but sometimes 2 maybe 4 in a year. Legally I could go and get a license but if something ever happened….. well. I know if someone hit me because they had a seizure behind the wheel and knew it was a possibility when they got in truck id be pissed. What if I killed somebody. So its made life a little difficult in some ways but I've managed fairly well. Some people don't get it, but I cant in good conscience risk others lives to make mine a little easier.


----------



## dawsonbob

I hope everyone is having a great time on this Labor day, and getting to spend time with their families.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, I'm laboring today. Very quiet today though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hope it stays quiet for you.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW, My hat's off to you about your driving license. That's quite an admirable attitude. You have my respect for it.

So today went along pretty well inspite of a full blown, head banging screw up. I was once told the difference between a good carpenter and a poor one is the good one knows how to fix a screw up. I'm cutting slots for black walnut splines in flag display cases. I got all the outside cuts properly positioned. I go to cut the middle spline and misread the rule. I made the cut and I was off. I let out with some language I learned from a Drill Sergeant some 40+ years ago, with just about the same volume. After I calmed down I flipped it around and gave the other side a cut. Damn if I wasn't lucky or what. I've got 4 evenly spaced splines. Talk about a relief!

Any of you guys ever use that paper technique glue things together that later need to be separated. I saw that on a WWGOA video. Thought I'd give it a try and it worked like a champ. Also cutting those extra angled block made gluing up these cases easy. However once I'm done with these 3 cases I'm moving on to other things.


----------



## dawsonbob

Those are looking good, Bob. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## jwmalone

BBob thanks, it not always easy. Those flag cases are coming along real nice, but it doesn't sound like your chomping at the bit to go into the flag case business full time lol. But you could if you wanted to, that's a fine a job as any thing I've seen and I've seen some nice ones.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks JW. I have this mental issue when I'm building for other folks. I put myself under to much pressure to get things done as perfectly as I can. The littlest thing drives me crazy and I've found that is often not a very long trip!!! Today almost tipped me over the edge. Thankfully I recovered!


----------



## jwmalone

I have the same problem, my name is on that piece for all to see. The things that drive me crazy are the silly mistakes like mis reading the rule. Makes me want to kick my own ass.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

JW, not that many people in this world are that responsible and considerate. Hats off to you.

BBob, Cases are looking good. I have heard of the paper gluing but never tried it. How did you clean up the surface after you removed the paper?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Bob, I just trimmed the biggest part of the glue block on the band saw keeping the blade away from the project. That left about 3/16" or more. I took a 2" chisel and lightly tapped it between the project and the block. It was amazing how the two separated at the paper. Once I got them separated I knocked the worst of the glue/paper down with a block plane and finished off with 60 grit on my ROS. It was really amazing how easy that whole technique worked. Old George at WWGOA was right on the money with that one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks, I was afraid there might be some glue penetration into the wood that might affect the finishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. Summer's back. 93 and sunny today. I knew it would, but I was hoping it wouldn't.
One more day to work and then I'm off for 10. Tomorrow I have to do a little finish carpentry job. Just a coup,e hours worth.
BBob, that box does look nice. I've never done splines. Maybe someday. Do I see more bandsaw boxes? I've heard of the paper trick. Seems like I saw it on new Yankee.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob what king of paper did you use. I'm gonna try and google that id like o see that see that video. I've had trouble gluing things similar to that, but that looks like the answer right there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been out of pocket for the last several days, as I've had company up until yesterday evening…My son and d-i-l came over from Tennessee for the holidays, and we've were blowin' and goin' it seemed like. My son and I fished for 3 days straight….one on B.S., and two on Norfork….The catching wasn't all that good, but the fishing was fun, since I got to spend time with my boy (well..47 ain't no boy). Did manage to catch a few each day, so it wasn't a total lose…..mainly smallies and Kentuckys. It ain't always about catching fish..it's being out in nature, enjoying the day, and spending some quality time with my son, whom I only get to see maybe 2 times a year….Fishing, napping, going into town to eat supper, watching movies, and playing Mexican train dominoes later….So the days were full. We had good weather, no rain, so that made it even better…Got warm a couple of days…

Speaking of weather…..it was 77 and sunny this morning as I went for java, and now it's 80 with plenty of sun, no clouds, winds light and variable, and the humidity is up there at 83%....it's muggy…..The high will be 91, so 
summer is still here, and it ain't going away for a while….More hot on the way the rest of the week…

I'm still not getting email notices from you guys when ya'll post on our thread. I even changed my email address hoping that would help, but no cigar….It has to be in LJ's or their server….That's the only thing I can figure….

Don…..I hope you got some goodies at the estate sale….Sometimes you can get some good deals, and sometimes not….Depends on the items…...

BurlyBob….You're doing an excellent job on those flag cases…they look beautiful, and challenging. I've never tried to make one, and doing splines either….Some things I'm just lazy at…!! I guess that's why I like building Shaker furniture…..simple designs….And I'm glad to hear about your Merc, and everything was ok with it….and you're up and running again….

Bill…...The rocker turned out beautiful, and you did an excellent job on the build….The woods went together very nicely, and blended perfectly….That's a great challenge, and you came through, bud. That was quite an accomplishment….One again…you passed with flyin' colors…!!! Glad you're getting a respit from work for a while…I figure you're about getting ready for that Canada fishing trip with your dad….When are ya'll going..?

JW…...Keep on truckin', and keep on keeping on..!! How do you get around if you don't have a licence or a car.? It has to be tough going….Don't mean to be noisy…just curious…
Well guys, I'm outta here for now..Gotta get back to the shop and start planning another project….Stay frosty.


----------



## jwmalone

76 degrees under blue sky's with a lil breeze, man what a beautiful day in the greatest country on earth. 
Rick, Luckily ive always been a solitary type guy. No urges to go cruising around for the hell of it, sit right on the porch and be perfectly fine. But a mans gotta work. I always worked it out so I lived close to a co-worker and just paid them what ever was good depending on the decade and the area. Since I have no truck payments, insurance bill, maintenance cost or anything it worked out great. And some co-worker usually a family guy made an extra few bucks or at least got free gas. So its a win win situation. Also spent lots of years working out of town, share a motel room with one of the fellows and just ride in with them again throw them some gas money. Right now I'm doing my own thing and there is a retired fellow down the road with a truck. We only average 80 hours a month. So I pay him damn good money to drive and be my helper. Guy cant paint a lick but all I need is a driver and a helper he's good for that not a lazy bone in him. The money helps him out, he aint starving, but he makes a about a thousand a month from me and uses it to spoil his grand kids, with out messing up his budget. It also supports his fishing habit lol. And at lest every other day some one will call and say I'm going to such and such you wanta ride. It works out. I bought this land right beside my mothers so I'm a few hundred yards away in an emergency. Where there's a will there is a way. There is a lil general store up the road, I can ride the four wheeler through the woods and over the pasture, be there in 5 minutes never get within 50 yards of the road. Just got to watch out for Mr. Johnsons bull, that's one mean bastard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick. It was a fun build.
It's good you got some fishin time with your son. You're right about the time spent. I haven't gone a fishing trip with my dad in 4 years. It's past due. He wanted to go on another canoe trip at one time. He's getting a lot stronger again and gaining weight which is good. He was down to 140 lbs., but he's up to 155 now. Maybe next year we can do a canoe trip. We are leaving next Monday and will fish tues thru thurs. very much looking forward to it. Also since I've bought a couple pistols lately, we've been talking about guns more. Last night we were talking about his Ruger Blackhawk 44 magnum that he bought new in 1962 when he was in the forest service in OR. He had to order it from Montgomery Ward for $88 because there was nowhere around to get one. Gives us more to talk about while we are driving too.


----------



## jwmalone

Also, no driver license means no jury duty. You got to find the bright side. Like my grandfather use to say. "there's a bright side to every thing if you look for it, some people see a pile of ********************, I see some damn good fertilizer for the veggie patch."


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob, before I forget again I got a question or maybe one of you other guys know. I'm a brush man I don't do a lot of wipe on finishes, but ill need to for this project. I know better than to use cotton rags, you have posted a few times about using polyester and panty hose. Can you give me a quick run down on that? Where do you get the polyester and so forth. Or if some one else knows?
Thanks.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. Weather is definately changing here. Cloudy and on 49. It may hit 62. Headed over to the next town 45 miles from here to sign up for my Rockin Chair money. I turn 62 in January and figure I better get it while the getting is good.

JW I use a piece of brown paper bag. I put glue on both sides and two pieces together. I let them dry over night then glued and clamped the angles together. I noticed that brown paper bags aren't as thick as I remember from childhood. Guess they got to cut costs somewhere. I'll post a couple of photos later for you to see. I saw George
Vo(whatever the rest of his name is) do the paper glue joint on a WWGOA video and thought I'd give it a try. I watched Tommy Mac on the PBS show Rough Cuts, make a flag case. I used the angle block tricks and jigs he showed. So none of these are my original creation. About those angle blocks, you don't want them to long after the angle cut. Maybe 1/2" - 3/4". I found out the hard way. As I clamped the angle together the block started to give. I had to add an additional clamp. Those blocks seem to make it real easy to get a consistent even glue up with no gaps. Like I said before, I'm pretty sure these are going to be the only display cases I'll ever make. Just to much self imposed pressure to get it right.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The high for today was supposed to be 76, but it's already 77 here in San Diego today and climbing. At least it's not the 90+ stuff we had for awhile.

JW, as WWBob said, not that many people in this world are that responsible and considerate. My hat's off to you, too.


----------



## jwmalone

Thanks Dawson, But its like my ex told me "I married you for all your good quality's, I didn't know you had just as many bad ones" But that worked both ways. lol
Still a beautiful day on this side of the country, glad it is for every one else as well. Good thing as I'm re sawing some boards like they did before electricity.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been warm in the rust belt, hit 92 today and the humidity is up there, quite sticky in a good way. I'll take this any day over the bare trees, deep salt and cold weather that'll be here in no time!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the sun is beginning to peek out finally after a morning of clouds and rain. It's supposed to rain on and off all day with lots of heat and humidity and T/S. Yesterday was unbearable, it was 89 with high humidity and a heat index of 98. I worked in the shop all day and sweat like a pig all day long too. The temp now is 75 and climbing. I echo *BB Yeti's* sentiments, "I'll take this any day over bare trees, deep salt and cold weather which will be here in no time".

I haven't been able to respond to you guys in a while cause I've been busy with a project. Seems, someone, in Utah, spied one of my Fez Case's on my web site and wants me to make them one "in a hurry". I told them I couldn't get it done as soon as they wanted, do to a line up of other projects but, they offered me more money to make it and quick, so I'm busting my hump to get it done for them.

*Burly Bob*, When you get ready to sign up for SS, don't get in a hurry to get it. Even though you have been paying into the system all your life, you have to put in a waiting period of two months (after your birthday) before you get it. Oh yea, I'd like to make a flag case someday too. Just haven't worked up the courage to try it yet. And, I have a question for you. I have a low angle "block" plane, what the heck is that used for? I bought it cause it looked cool and it was cheap.

*Rick*, I'm glad your getting quality time with your son. Even though he's 47, he's still a kid at heart and enjoying his time with his dad. He'll remember his time with you all his life.

*FF Bill*, Is this the trip where you go to Lake Erie? Enjoy the trip with dad. I know he will.

*JW*, it looks like you have a pretty neat system worked out for you. You've done that your whole life? Amazing to say the least. How old are you anyway? You sound young, by my standards, but very wise. Just curious! Oh, and the finish question, I can't help you, but I'm waiting on an answer too. I primarily use spray on lacquer or polyurethane finish on my projects.

Okay, I've said enough. It's time to get rolling before the heat sets in. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's gonna be another warm one today..as usual for this time of year….. As I stumbled and grumbled to the coffee pot, I looked out the kitchen window, and it was already 80 with plenty of sun, no wind, no clouds, and the humidity was 80%.....The predicted high today is 92, but I 'll be heading to the shop shortly, and with the a/c already on, it'll be about 68 in there….maybe 70…..N-i-c-e…!!!!! I've got a couple of orders for 2 boards, so I'll be milling up timber today…..Also…One of my mug holders sold at my wife's hair shop, so that's in the works, too…

BurleyBob…..Don is right about the Social Security, and not getting in any hurry to get that first big payday…..I've on SS since I was 23….Took a few months to get started, but the back pay was pretty good

Well gang…I'm outta here for now…..Keep plugging along, and stay frosty…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful day Blue skies and maybe mid 70's.

I'm not really worried about when I get the rocking chair money just as long as I get it. Found out I have to wait a couple of months to sign up and it won't come thru for close to a month and a half after my birthday. Not a big deal as I've got a nice pension. It's going to be a cushion.

Making progress on those flag cases. Pretty sure today I get the splines in my Dad's case and some varnish on the others. I'll some more photos later today. I figure you might find the jigs I built/copied useful.

Have a great day!


----------



## jwmalone

Good afternoon fellows, 88 degrees, humidity 56% nice and breezy high of 90 expected. another beautiful day. I drink my morning coffee on the he porch at 5 am or so every morning regardless of weather. I don't know what the exact temp was but man it almost felt like fall, kinda crisp feeling, it even had that smell in the air. So its almost here boys, I feel like a kid waiting on Christmas. 
Artsy I am 43, some days 43 years young, sometimes 43 years old. Just depends on what my body says. Of course when I wake up and my body says I'm old, its usually because I spent the previous day feeling a little to young if you no what I mean lol. I'm just old enough to understand the old saying "I'm not 18 anymore" And from what I gather that fact gets driven home a little more every year. So ill enjoy what I got while I can.
You fellows have a great day, and don't waste it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

You spend the morning on your porch drinking coffee….I spend mine out in our sun room watching the birds feeding, the hummers drinking their nector, and the squirrels chomping on acorns….A murder of crows come in scratching around for food, and the woodpeckers knocking on wood…..It's always a pleasent morning in the mountains…...After about a pot, I'm ready for anything…!!!


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, my sentiments exactly. The sounds and sights of mother nature remind me where I stand in the order of things. Keeps me humble, that's the only attitude I can start a day of with and have a good day. If I charge in on my high horse I end up eating dirt. That and I couldn't tell you my name before I had my first pot of strong black coffee. Ive never had a problem getting up early, I just have to up an extra 45 minutes or so I have time to wake up, I hate feeling rushed first thing. And sitting on the porch in a bath robe mid January will sure get you going


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It passed the predicted 75 already, and it's probably going to top out at about 78 here in San Diego today.

BBob, I'll be interested in photos of the finished cases, and what you came up with for jigs. I always like jigs; they can make the difficult become simple.

I gave up coffee awhile back, but I drink some pretty high octane tea (about twice the caffeine of coffee). I sit here at my desk in the morning with the door open and watch squirrels and birds. Wish I was in a more rural area with better views, but I'm not. I can smell the ocean, though, and we get some spectacular sunsets.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,
At least you can watch the birds and animals frockling about…..Yep…the rural areas are nice for that, but I don't have an ocean I can smell, and I can't see our sunsets for all the big trees and thick woods….I like it….Nature..

I din't drink much coffee until I got into boot camp. Drank it all through the military, and got a worse habit of it after I got out….Been drinking it ever since….That was 50 years ago, and now I'm a two pot a day fiend….!!! Did you ever drink any of the tea they had when you were in 'Nam.? I drank some pretty nasty stuff they called tea….I called it…? I drink coffee with about every meal, and even some at night before bedtime….I go right to sleep…


----------



## jwmalone

Rick nice to hear I'm not the only coffee fiend with a habit.
Dawson, I use to enjoy a good cup of hot tea, and lots of iced tea. But some were around 35 or so it started giving me terrible indigestion (I think it my be the extra caffeine). Doc said nothing was wrong just don't drink tea? My grand mother said she was the same way… one of those things I guess. I'm like Rick trees obscure the sunsets and sunrises. I remember the first time I saw the sun rise and set on the ocean, That's something you cant forget. The ocean under a full moon is pretty spectacular to, especially several miles of the coast with no unnatural light sources around. In a month or so I'm going up to Norfolk Virginia to build some shelves for my cousin. She's a life long navy girl, bought her a house 1/2 a mile off the beach. Ill be there for a weekend any way.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,
I didn't drink much coffee either, until I was in the corps. In those days you couldn't really consider yourself a Marine unless you drank strong coffee, swilled whisky and smoked cigarettes. I learned what strong coffee really was from Sergeant Major MacDonald, who terrorized we 2nd Lts, and I learned what tea should be from my grandfather. My grandfather came over from Scotland after the first WW. He'd served in one of the Scottish regiments, and he made tea that you almost needed a knife and fork for. I still drink it like that today

As for the tea in Vietnam, I had some terrible stuff, some even worse stuff and, surprisingly, some really good stuff. Kind of depended where you got it, and who made it. I'm pretty sure that when they were brewing up the really bad stuff, they were muttering "Marine, you die!"


----------



## dawsonbob

JW, sorry you can't drink tea anymore.


----------



## BurlyBob

Maybe it was the water?


----------



## jwmalone

lol


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I still swill strong coffee, and smoke cigarettes….but I don't swill whiskey….never cared much for the taste, but I do remember one time in 'Nam, we were dug in in foxholes holding a position on some river (?) for several days. It was a stronghold for the Viet Cong, so one person from each platoon got to go into town by chopper to bring back things like whiskey, smokes, and whatever else they could. One guy from my squad went in and he brought back 2 fifths of Black and White whiskey….They sat down in the hole, and covered ourselves with a pancho and drank whiskey and smoked cigs (you used the pancho so the Cong couldn't see the fire on the cigarette)....All of those guys got wasted except me. I kept watch and was on the M-60 just in case we were hit…It never came about…Junks were going up and down the river, but no small arms fire…thank goodness…


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick,

I don't drink or smoke anymore. Did once upon a time, but no more. Spent a little time watching rivers myself. I remember it well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was hot today. 95 and sunny and humid. Yuk. Now they say we are in for three days of rain starting tonight. We do need it. It's pretty dry out there.

Had a much better experience at work this week. Not so stressful. Only problem was the stupid calls at night. First night we had a crazy lady knock on her neighbors doors at 3 am saying the fbi had put poison gas in her house. Neighbors called 911 and it went out as gas leak home with illness. Um no. Just a crazy lady dreaming. She went to the hospital. Then last night a guy saying he was gonna shoot himself. We staged at a gas station waiting for police. Then we found out that as we staged there he had come in to the gas station on a scooter. Whoops.

I get the day off tomorrow to do whatever I want. Guess I'll clean more in the shop. 4 days til we leave for the Lake Erie trip.


----------



## jwmalone

Fire fighter, funny story for you. My cousin is a volunteer fireman. One day there was a 911 call reporting a house fire by a child that then dropped phone because she had to go help put out the fire( girl was 5). So the fire department goes out wide open sirens blazing (my cousin driving the truck) their 5 minutes away.. They get there and start to access the situation …........no fire. Lady comes running out wants to know what the hells going on ….... they explain. The little girl has the answer. She had called 911 in case of fire or emergency just like she was taught. Problem was the fire was her mother in the kitchen that had a small grease fire while frying bacon, no problem mom put it out. Unbeknownst to mom the lil girl had went and called 911 to report it, in her 5 year old way of reporting. lol Firemen and cops have the funniest damn story's, and unfortunately the saddest. Bright side is yours are funny this time.


----------



## jwmalone

Think ill change my signature to another grandpa quote that's a little more easily understood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, we teach kids to call 911. Problem is, sometimes they dial 911 when they shouldn't.
We have good times telling stories about things that have happened over the years around the kitchen table. Lots of good times in 24 years that I've been there.


----------



## jwmalone

You know I was a valiant firefighter for about 5 minutes one time. My kid brother was fresh out of basic training and was killed by a drunk driver on his way to visit mom. Now my brothers most prized possession was his guitar, he was one hell of a self taught guitarist, banjo picker, mandolin you name it. When he passed mom gave me his guitar, now it is my most prized possession (I cant play strings I'm a wind guy). So I kept it in my fire proof liberty gun safe. Well there was a fire I woke up nothing but smoke…. I go through the window, (unopened) just me in the house. Then it hits me James's guitar ohh ********************. The tractor is sitting right there so I hop on fire it up and go round to the bedroom window where the safe is punch me hole right through the wall, go in smoke aint so bad yet, but its an old farm house and she's blazing up fast. I go in open the safe grab the guitar and the fire arms that belonged to family that's past and go back out the hole. Some part of the roof fell I just ran, tractor got burned beyond repair but I saved my most prized possession. Now I'm sure there was never any immediate danger to my life…............ until mom found out what I did . then it was touch and go lol lol


----------



## BurlyBob

JW you sure as anything got some great stories. You need to sit down and write a book!


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay DBob, JW and the rest of ya'll. Here's the jigs I used to cut those angles. I've got them out of order so you have to work with me. The basic jig holds the case at 45 degrees. To cut the 22.5 corners I cut extra 22.5 pieces to set the case so the cuts worked correctly. I hope this is easy to get the hang of. Listen I watched Tommy Mac on Rough Cuts and copied him. I'm no expert at this. All I can say is I took a crap load of extra time and effort to get it right and it worked out!!!




































This last jig is the one I used to cut the 22.5 bevels. That effort is a PITA!! If I were ever to do it again I would add a 2nd layer of 3/4" plywood to the face that the piece butts up against to avoid tear out. I tried using tape to stop that with limited success. Lord willing, I won't be building anymore flag cases.










I hope this answers all your questions. Just remember I copied and modified other jigs. I'm not that talented to come up with them. So don't tell me what a great genius I am. I'm just passing on what I learned from others.

So today's result of all my efforts was a success. I trimmed the splines for my neighbors case. Then with much fear, stress, determination and prayer successfully cut the slots for the splines in my Dad's case. Possibly one of the most emotional projects I've ever done. It's for my Dad and I got to get it perfect! I grew up in the USAF, born on a base in France, went thru 8 schools before I got out of high school. My extended family were just nice people I visited between transfers from one station to the next. Dad was the cornerstone who held our family together. Without a doubt the wisest man I ever knew. His passing left a big hole in my life. Thankfully I got to thank him for being my Dad and raising me the way he did. So doing this flag case is a mission to do my best for him. It's only taken me 20 years to pull it together.

I miss you Dad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sheesh! I got nothing to add to those stories. No coffee or tea for me. I lead a dull life and am as pure as driven snow.

Good looking jigs BBob. Glad they worked.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It overcast this morning and will be most of the day. We had a ton of rain last night that started around 6 PM and lasted until sometime early this morning. It's currently 72 with a 14 mph wind with a forecast high of 81.

I used to drink and smoke a lot and I guess it all started when I was in the military. Over the years, the smoking went away and the drinking departed my life due to diabetes. The last few years I really enjoyed a glass of wine every night but had to quit that too as it has too much sugar. Crap! Smoking, I used to smoke 2 packs a day and when I couldn't smoke, I chewed Beechnut. I gave up smoking back in the 80's. When I was in the army, we had a southern boy who claimed he could chew Redman and drink whiskey at the same time. I've never seen anyone get so sick like he did.

Worked in my shop all day on my current projects and sweat my butt off doing so. I'm close to being done on this one. Can't wait to get it off the bench and start another project.

Okay, yesterday I posted a question about low angle planes and what they are used for. I have a block plan that I use on various things, but these low angle jobs confuse me. Usually when I have something that needs be planed, I use my planner and get the job done quicker so I don't use hand planes that much. But I can't help myself when it comes to buying these things at estate sales.









I threw a couple of smaller planes in the mix to see what these are used for too. A couple of them are pretty old, but who knows for sure. If you notice, the one in the lower right hand corner has a chunk of wood stuck in it to hold the iron.

*Burly Bob*, what a great story about ur dad. It got me all choked up just reading it. Thanks for the read.

Well enough from me for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy you in's,

Mercy!!!! Is it muggy this morning…..I rose rather late this morning, and felt a little "off" health-wise for an hour or two…Strange..!! Plus…I have a backache that is killing me, so I'm slow to get around this morning….A couple of Advil, and I'll be fine…..It was already 83, muggy, with a humidity of 79%, plenty of sun, kinda breezy, but a few clabbered clouds around….The high will be 92, hot, muggy degrees….I think I'll stay in the house for a while…

JW…..From your story about your brother, it sounds like he played bluegrass music, with the different instruments he picked…I've been playing "grass" for 40 years, and play the guitar, a little mandolin, and upright bass….What kind of guitar did he have? Being a grasser, I'd guess it was a Martin D18, or a D28…That's the preferred guitar (and only) guitar for b.g. pickers…!! I never learned to pick the banjer, but I've sure picked with some good ones in my day…I played in 4 b.g. bands, and 2 of them was award-winning groups….These were all semi-pro groups…..That was years ago,but I still pick with some local guys around the area sometimes….

Bob (WW)......"I lead a dull life, and am pure as the driven snow"....!! I can just see the b.s. flying around your house now….lol…I've got wind of your stories before, Bob…..Your life ain't that dull…..!!! But…..all of us old choggers have plenty to tell….We've been around long enough to collect a few…...!!!!!!! I suspect JW is the youngest of us all, so he's got a ways yet to catch up…..!!

BurleyBob…As they say in ww, that's some slick jigs….Looks like they did the trick….I like making jigs and fixtures…..I've got several that I've made that I've used more than once, so they do pay off….

Don….I'm not much on hand planes, so I don't know the difference between one or the other…..But it looks like you scored good on them…...

Well ya'll…It's time for another couple of Advil, so I'm outta here…..Stay frosty..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it's raining off and on. I went to a tool store going out of business this morning. I got a crown stapler and an extension wing for my TS. They had lots of stuff, but I didn't need most of it. Lots of biesemeyer fence parts, but I don't need that either.

Nice job in the flag case jigs BBob. Whether you invented them or not. The flag cases are emotional, even more so when it's for your dad. I'm sure he would be proud. I made 2 for a group that makes cases at no cost for anyone killed in action. Mine were for young guys killed in Afghanistan. It was humbling to talk and email with their families. They were so grateful for the cases. It was hard for me to express my gratitude for their sacrifice. The cases was the best I could do.

JW, we tell people not to sacrifice their lives for stuff in a fire, but I sure understand your wanting to save that stuff. You could always get a new guitar, but not one with that much meaning. Our chief has always said if the only thing we can do to save a life is to drive the firetruck thru a house, then by God we better drive the truck thru a house. I'm still waiting for that opportunity.

Don, aren't the low angles good for end grain?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

Well, it's 75 degrees, just like it's supposed to be here in San Diego today. It's still climbing though, so when the sun comes out for real, I suspect it will be a little warmer. I wish I could comment on all this rain out here, but I can't: there isn't any. How long has it been now?

BBob, thanks for showing your jigs. I always like seeing other peoples jigs. It's kind of like "uh-huh, yeah. I see what you did there, and next time I have a project like that, I'll have an idea how to go about it." You've done really well on the cases, Bob, but the story about your Dad hit's home. I was a Marine brat with a similar background, and my dad's gone, too.

WWBob, just how pure is the driven snow up your way?


----------



## jwmalone

Burly bob, I know what you mean I miss my dad to.
Rick my brother owned several guitars, two banjos and 3 mandolins. Martins, Gibson and an ibenez which was his favorite electric. What I considered his guitar is a martin n-20 classical. When he was 7 my great uncle Paul gave it to him because he had that natural gift for playing that some people in the family have. Id say 50% of what he played was blue grass, but he played a lot of old delta blues, country and plenty of rock and roll. But his go to guitar for front porch picking and working out some thing new was Maybelline ( the n-20) He named it after the chuck berry song because he spent the first year running up and down the fret board and trying to get it to be true and do what he wanted it to, also the first song uncle paul taught him. For what ever reason it was his favorite ( he was a willie nelson fan as well)


----------



## BurlyBob

Wouldn't you just know it? I was cutting the splines off my Dad's flag case and one of them chipped right at the end enough to totally screw things up. I'm trying to super glue a small piece in so I can gently hand sand it off. This is the 2nd piece! If this fails I'm kicking the idea of mixing some epoxy glue with black walnut dust in it for a hard putty. What do you all think? This chip is about a 1/6" to 3/32". Just enough to be obvious.

If that little piece holds I off Scott free. I won't find out till later in the morning. I was assigned to scout geese for the early season which starts on Saturday. Sort of getting at this late. It's a 5 bird limit and these will be the early season dumb birds. Got to remember to get my stamps too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Worst comes to worst Bob, put it back in your jig and cut the spline back out and do it again.


----------



## BurlyBob

I thought of that Bill for a second!. I'm thinking if I did that I really screw it up, for sure. That would be my luck.
I have given thought to nibbling out a little more with a hand file to stuff in a slightly larger piece. But just to darn hesitant to run it thru the saw again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, I've only got one low angle plane. It's a 60 1/2 Stanley. It has got to be one of the handiest tools laying around my shop. In fact I was using it the other day to thin out some of the splines for those flag cases. I honestly don't know what their intended design purpose was. I just know I really am glad I was schooled about that 60 1/2 here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening guys, It's 72 with a low tonight of 57. Good sleeping weather. I can't tell if there are any clouds out cause it's dark. LOL

*FF Bill*, you could've told me the plane is for scraping off paint and I would've believed you. I honestly don't know what it's used for. It has a neat little slide in the front for some reason. I'll have to look it up on Google.

*Burly Bob*, thanks for your input. To tell you the truth, I've tried to use it but can't get it to cut worth a darn. I can't tell who made it, but it does have a "made in USA" on it. I'll look into it some more.

Thanks guys for your help.

*JW and Rick*, I pulled up a picture of my dad playing with his string stick. He could play a banjo and a guitar and most anything that had strings. Early in his life, he played a stand up base in a band. But, his string stick was his favorite of all. He would sit for hours plucking on that thing.










Okay, it's time to go. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

That's pretty cool Mr. Artsy, Maybe their all picking together some where and laughing right now. Theres another name for it but Damn I cant think of what that is, I know it just cant say it. Rick you know what its called don't ya, Don't think ts an American thing crap ill think of it shortly.
And speaking of beechnut, my uncle would chew a half a bag of that stuff at a time and drink beer and never spit. I guess your southerner was inexperienced lol. me I like red man when I chew. Or days o work, I took some of grandpas once just a tiny bit, he found out and made me chew it like a man…....... lord you talk about sick. Then he beat my ass for stealing.. Think I was 6 or so…. ahhhhh the good ole days


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

From the picture that Don posted of his dad, it looks like he's playing a Woodrow or a string dulcimer…


----------



## jwmalone

Woodrow, that's what I was reaching for. I was thinking dobro but that's different all together, My brother had a dobro in his collection. like I said I'm a wind guy, T-bone is my favorite, then trumpet, baritone, French horn, clarinet, flute, sax.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, about 70, and cloudy. Working on RV and getting stuff ready for our grandson to come to the TreeFarm. I had to fix my clay bird thrower. Last time it was a little lose. I tried one in the backyard. Its throwing good now ;-)

I didn't ever play nothin'. Music teacher advised my mother I'd probably do well doing something else ;-)

DBob, I never tested the driven snow here for purity, but it is as white as a June bride's gown, so it must be just as pure.

I do know of some snow that wasn't so pure. Many moons ago, one of the guys I used to elk hunt with brought along a relative that was out from the mid west. He asked about the yellow snow around camp. One of the guys told him it was good for him and to eat it if he found some more. That is what he said when asked why he was eating it. ;-))

Seems awful early for geese. WE never saw any before November or December in the Treasure Valley. I suppose there may have been some along the Snake River, but we never went that far to hunt. This time of year we were busy with doves and getting ready for pheasants. When they petered out, there were more ducks than we knew what to do with in the corn fields. Those were the days!! I wouldn't mind having to milk 2x a day for a few days to get into pheasants like we had then!


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

At one time I had 3 dobros…..Me and my wife worked with a guy in Oklahoma building dobros….This was the late '70s. I built the bodies and necks, and my wife did all the inlay work on the necks and pegheads….Either Mother of Pearl, or Abalone. Once I got the bodies together, they were ready for the nitrocelleouse spray, after much sanding and prep. Once sprayed and dried, they came back to me, and I did all the assembly work…..attaching the neck to the body, binding, installed all the parts like the spider bridge, cone, and cover plate, tail piece, keys, and finally putting strings on….Once checked and tuned, it went in the case, ready for shipping. DoBro was a registered trademark by the Dopre' Brothers from Italy….hence..DoBro. We had to use the term resophonic guitars…..R.Q. Jones Resophonic Guitar Co.


----------



## jwmalone

Never done much bird hunting, except for turkey but that's a little different. killed a million of those clay pigeons does that count?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

JW, We'll let you count them. ;-) WE have turkey season out here now, but there are 10 huntrers for ever turkey ;-(


----------



## jwmalone

Turkey seasons not here yet. There are plenty of turkey in the state, but this little area is just starting to get a better population. Coyotes are thicker than pea soup around here. rabbits are hard to find to. Ive been watching the turkeys but me and the fellows that own all the land around here decided we would not hunt any for a couple more years. There is several hundred acres behind my house I keep an eye on for the owner, poachers, weed growers, moonshiners things like that. But in a couple years we should have nice enough population we can go in and kill a good bird or two each without messing up the breeding stock so to speak. Squirrels on the other hand are a dime a dozen and one of my favorite things to make gumbo with. So me and my .22 going to give them hell. Plenty of white tail around also.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Same crap…different day..!! It was 79 when I went for java eariler,and now it's 83, sunny, no clabber, and no wind…..73% humidity, and it feels like 89 out now…..The high will be 92, hot and muggy today…..Had some rain forecasted, but it went away quickly…..

In 14 years I've owned this place, I've never seen a turkey around here…I know they have them around here, but not in my woods….Plenty of deer, squirrels, other fowl, but the gobblers are nil…..


----------



## jwmalone

Turkeys are pretty crafty Rick, as muck as you like watching nature your probly right. Do you hunt? Going to be hot aroung here for the next several days high 90s…..... august is back.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I used to hunt, JW, but when I lived in Memphis my house was broken into, and all my guns were stolen, along with a few thousand dollars worth of other stuff. That's when we decided to get the heck out of that town. I never replaced them, cause I couldn't tramp the woods anymore because of my disability and back trouble.


----------



## jwmalone

Hate to hear that Rick, I cant stand a thief. I don't hunt much any more just some squirrels mostly. I like making buckskin so my cousins bring me the hides. I cant kill something just for the hide, has to be eaten or self defense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm no hunter either. I shoot troublesome animals around here. Snakes eat my eggs. Possum got in the coop and caused a bunch of trouble. Etc. I went up and handled my dads 44 mag. this morn. It's been a long time since I even held it. Probably 25 years since I shot it. Now I want to go shoot it. It will be mine someday. I want to become familiar with it while my dad is around to show me.

I'm no musician either. I can play kumbaya on the piano. We just took Sean for his first piano lesson last night. He's six, but displays amazing musical talent so we'll give it a shot.

I got my table saw wing install done. Nice to have more space on the top.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny is what they're calling for here in San Diego today and, surprisingly, that's what it is right now.

I've always envied those of you who can play musical instruments. I can play the radio.

I used to hunt birds and rabbits when I was younger and could walk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot my weather report. It's hot and sticky and cloudy with intermittent rain. Today is the last got day for a while though. Upper 70's coming for highs this week.


----------



## jwmalone

Good afternoon fellows, 95 degrees out there. Good news report though. My mother made a quilt as did several of her friends to be raffled off to raise money to help a local family purchase a service dog for their 4 year old kid. The dog cost 13,000 dollars!!!! it can sense when the kid is going to have a seizure, kid has cerebral palsy or how ever you say that. The quilts were raffled separately at a dollar a ticket, Moms sold 3,991 tickets. All together they raised 14,500 dollars. I don't care what the news says this country is still full of people who care about their neighbor, and are willing to help someone in need. Man I love this country.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great JW and so true.


----------



## jwmalone

Fire fighter you ever try wooden eggs in the hen house.
Got a question for every body thinking about buying one of those marking gauges from rockler 17 bucks. The wheel cutter type, anybody use one or know of a better one. I made my own it works great but I understand the idea behind the wheel style cutter and think it might be a little sweeter. Ive not built a coop since I moved back here from La. but I raised a lot of astrolorps, beautiful birds and damn good layers of large brown eggs. Also had a few white leghorns, and some dominickers, red sexlinks and some I had no clue but they laid good.
Oh yea what kinda of 44 is it if you don't mind me asking, I love a good pistol, shotgun, rifle hell I like anything that goes boom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No wooden eggs, but I have used golf balls.

JW, it's a Ruger Blackhawk my dad bought new in 1962. Single action, 6 1/2" barrel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got aeraucanas that lay green eggs, 3 barred rock a few Rhode Island reds and a few others I don't know their names. One has feathers all the way down her legs. Looks like she's wearing pants.


----------



## jwmalone

Fireman, I own a ruger black hawk .44 8 inch barrel. that 6.5 is better, both are nice pieces of john wayne , dirty harry type crime stopping weapons  Aeraucanas I'm familiar my cousins wife raises show chickens wins lots of prizes at the fair. The feathers all down the legs can be bred into a lot of breeds, probly a cochin how ever you spell that spell check said duhhh. Ive owned barred rocks and Rhode island reds, good birds but not necessarily friendly ones imo. She had problems with those aricanas9 as I spell them0 bad gene or something ??? She also had a couple sultans, they called them that because they have a little tuft on their heads look like the got a turban on their head. were purposely breed that way by the turks. The aeraucanas I call easter chickens cause they lay the colered eggs.
Golf balls work but I think te wooden eggs worked better imo. you should post some pics I love playing name that chicken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What year is your Blackhawk? When I looked up dads the other day there was a safety recall on it. He's not gonna do it. It ruins the historical value of the gun and apparently makes the trigger gritty.

I painted the go,f balls brown to resemble their eggs.  Seemed to work. They started laying their eggs in the nests.


----------



## jwmalone

Mine is acutaly an 1970s supper black hawk .44 magnum smoothed hammer tuned up by one of dads buddy's an ole marine corps gunny. not rare good gun purchased by my father when he came home after Vietnam .had Ill look it up pretty sure its 73,all I know is itll drop your ass dead at 39 yrds, best I can do


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked up my dads in this site. You can use the serial number to determine what year it was made. My dads was the last year of the old model Blackhawk.
http://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory.html#pistol


----------



## jwmalone

Fireman, Mines a 1971. that safety recall not sure. Cowboys always kept an empty chamber under the hammer, those old single actions will go off if you bump it just right with one under the hammer. Barney fife had an old single action lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

JW, certainly you can't leave these guns with the hammer down on loaded chamber. He's not gonna do the recall. Does yours come under it?
Here's my chickens.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Looking for 80 here in San Diego today. Partly cloudy right now.


----------



## jwmalone

not sure about the recall, wouldn't do it anyway. But its super black hawk 44, barrel is 7.5 (not 8) 1971.
Nice chickens, the feathered leg one looks like a cochin, ill have to think on the correct spelling. I never kept any but I know some that do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

It's late, and almost supper time, so I thought I'd better check in. Been somewhat busy today doing chores around the old place, but wanted to let you guys know that it's 76, and nearly gettin' dark, and the low is whatever it will be….Pretty breezy out, but hopefully it'll die down, as I'm heading to the lake in the morning around 6:30 to see if I /we can get into a couple of fish….It's gonna be cool in the morning with a low of 54…Might be too chilly for shorts, but what the hey…I'm a brave soul, and can take it, since it'll get up to 80….

Bill…..That's some nice cluckers….Never seen one with hair on it's legs…Reminds me of an old gal….never mind!! Looks like you have a plethra of breeds….Those make for a good Sunday dinner….UM um…fried chicken, mashed taters, gravy, bisquits, and apple pie…!!! A big glass of sweet tea to wash it all down with….Yummy.!!


----------



## jwmalone

Good thing I already ate Rick, you sure know how to make a fellow hungry. Good luck in the morning. I had mashed taters, pot roast, turnip greens and cornbread with a glass of ice water. Mom invites up every Saturday


----------



## BurlyBob

So I got up at the butt crack of morning 2 mornings in a row. Found geese in one field and the rancher said he had a couple of guys hunting it. I got permission for another field about 2 miles away. This morning that first, that had a couple of guys. Yeah right it was some guide from who knows where and must have been 8-10 guys. Sounded like a war zone. Any way my buddy knocked down 2. I thought we were going to let them get in a little closer. Oh well.
Pretty much finished up 2 varnishing jobs. Down to 3 flag cases and a hanging peg board for the wife. It's good to get stuff out of my way.

WWBob this is a early 4 day goose season with a 5 bird limit. We sure didn't get close to that. Now I got to go scouting for another field since these birds got all educated. It sure didn't take long!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny here in San Diego today. I'm sure that you'll be surprised to hear that it's not raining. You're not? Okay.

It's been 15 years since the towers went down. We still haven't wiped out terrorism. I wrote this a few days after 911, and it's just as pertinent today.

"And the taste of war I know so very well."
I've always remembered that line from an old Rodger Whittaker song because I, too, know the nauseating, horrible taste of war; I know it very well.
Many others also know that taste, a taste none of us can ever forget, nor ever find palatable.
War has an indescribably vile, bitter taste that even time can't wash away. It's a taste that lessens and diminishes the souls of all who know it.
War is certainly not a fine dinning experience. It is, however, a meal that-however distasteful-must periodically be digested by some, in order to protect what they love.
Years ago I was talking with a friend, also a Vietnam vet, and said to him that everyday I could still see men with whom I had served who didn't come back. His reply has stuck with me all these years. He said "Bobby, none of us came back." He was right, of course; no one ever comes back from a war.
We may look the same, but we're not. We've smelled a rotten stench, and choked on something that no man should ever, ever have to taste. If I remember this line from a Kipling poem correctly, it says it pretty well; "And the measure of our torment, was the measure of our youth. God help us, for we saw the worst too young."
So how, you must ask, could anyone who's ever experienced the horrors of war ever want to go back?
We don't.
But, given the chance, many of us would. I know that I would go right this minute if I could. Why? Because I remember why I served my country in the first place. I remember words that seem to have become unfashionable now. Words that some even find humorous. Terms that some speak only with derision, yet have been an important part of life for many others. Words like Duty, Honor and Patriotism. I know these words: I have lived them. They are the reason I would go back right now. They are the reason many other Americans will go to war in the very near future.
Make no mistake: there will be a war, and soon.
There will be a war, but it is not a war of our choosing. War was declared on the United States on Tuesday, September eleventh, 2001, by persons as yet unknown. Write that date down, for it is the date that the world, as we've known it, ceased to exist. The world was forever changed on that date, and will never again be the same. That was the day that the world went to war against terrorism.
I would join that war. I would choke on that bitter taste once again, because my country has been invaded, my fellow Americans slaughtered, and I am outraged.
I am experiencing a cold, quiet, implacable and terrible rage right now that goes deep into the very core of my being. There is no mercy in my soul for those responsible for that Tuesday slaughter of so many innocent people. I can no longer hunt those vermin down and destroy them. I would if the Marine Corps would again commission a semi-lame overweight old man-but they won't, so I'll have to leave it to a younger generation to fight this war. I have no doubt though, that they will serve with the same dedication that those in the American armed forces have always shown. I think that the present generation of warriors still understands Duty, Honor and Patriotism. They will fight for this country, and for all the good peoples of the world, just as valiantly as those Americans who served before them-as each generation of American always has. I salute them, each and every one.
I am deeply saddened that anyone should ever again have to know the bitter taste that has choked so many, but now is a time when there is no alternative. The entire civilized world needs to band together to stamp out the terrible disease of terrorism now, while there is still a civilized world to protect.
God help them, for they too will see the worst too young.
I would like to send a message to those responsible for this despicable act. Be afraid; be very, very afraid, because Uncle Sam is coming for you, and boy is he pissed.
I can't express all the emotions that I'm feeling right now, but I had to write something, to get some of them out. Thanks for reading this far.
God Bless America!
Semper Fi,
Bob Dawson
Fri, Sep 14, 2001


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could never forget. I will never forget. Remember it like it was yesterday.

Not a cloud in the sky today and nice temps. We are packed to go.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, Thank You! God Bless them that serve and them that love them.


----------



## jwmalone

Mr. Dawson, thank you. And every one else, for every thing they do and have done. God I love this country!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang I posted a new topic. If you have any suggestions, please chime in! I'm about 2 weeks from getting a serious effort to clean up this collections of planes. Somehow over the last 3 years I've acquire over 50 and I've got over 2 dozen that are in serious need of restoration. I need all the advice I can get.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and chilly out. The temp is 58 with a high of 77 expected for today.

*Dawson Bob*, Boy I have read a lot of things before, but this was something that should have been published in a national forum. What a great piece. And for you to have the forethought to be able to see the future after only 2 days of that chilling attack. You should have been a writer. I remember that day very well. I don't think anyone will ever forget. Although I never had that bitter taste of war in my mouth, I have had the privilege to serve with those that have. The stories they tell are somewhat chilling. And I, same as you, would head off to war if the need arises without question. And I think all those that did serve would do so as well. A very good read Dawson Bob.

*Burly Bob*, If I had the answer to your question, I would be glad to help you. But, I have several planes that need cleaning up as well and don't know how to accomplish the task.

*FF Bill*, I like your chicken pictures. Do you have eggs for breakfast every morning? Or just chicken for dinner once in a while?

Well, I'm just waiting for Fed Ex to come pick up my package. My package is off to a place called Coeur d' Alene, Idaho. Wherever that is. Perhaps *Burly Bob* and *WW Bob* knows that place.

Well, enough said this morning. I'm off to the shop to make a mess. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning guys, 74 and mostly cloudy. Humidity 87% with a high of 83? 
BurlyBob, I don't have experience with a blasting cabinet. But I had a neighbor once who restored hardware he salvaged from old houses, door nobs, hinges, drawer pulls and such. Most had been painted over several times anyway he used walnut shells like Jbay mentioned. I never hung out in his shop so I'm not real educated on the technique but I know he used it because it did not damage the metal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and mostly kinda semi-sunny here in San Diego today.

Bob, I know you like your cabinet, but have you thought of using chemical methods of taking it down to bare metal?


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, the closest to chemical I've used is a rust remover spray-rust free. I'm pretty sure it's hydrochloric acid. I was just thinking that cabinet would do a nicer and faster job especially with the old beat up japanning on some of the planes I have. I have kicked the idea of walnut shell. I've used that for years in my vibrating tumbler to clean brass cartridges.

I've had a pretty darn good morning. I've knocked out 5 projects that have been on the to do list. Maybe in a week or so I'll be almost caught…NAW! That'll never happen.


----------



## dawsonbob

Sir Bob the Burly, I was just wondering about some kind of industrial strength paint stripper stuff. I really don't know ships from shinola when it come to this stuff, just wondering out loud.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, there is a thread on lj "reliable way to remove japanning" it has a cool link if you haven't checked it out yet.
a few links to blogs by david to. Their using diy electrolysis for plane restoration, pretty cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, that industrial stuff sounds like it might be a little more involved than I want to go. I would even know how to dispose of it safely. I know where there's a couple of abandoned mine shafts around here but that would be pretty sleazy. I was just thinking that sanding cabinet would be the ticket. That's why I bought it.

JW, I'll look around for that thread. I have given some thought of trying that electrolysis. It does look like a cool way to get rid of the rust. It would also be cool to capture the hydrogen from it.

Anyway, think I'll give soda a try and if that doesn't suit me I'll move to the next step. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, apparently I hadn't thought that through either, cause I would hate to see something like that end up i our groundwater.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings to all from Ohio. Boat is in the water, ready to fish early. Here is the trailer after launching the boat. A few weeds have blown to this side of the harbor.









My rusty friends on stumpy nubs thread swear by evaporust.

Don, my chickens only die by natural causes or predators. We eat the eggs, not the meat. Don't you know the egg came first.


----------



## jwmalone

Save the weeds to cook the fish with.
Bbob disposal is a real pain. Mostly keeping all of it together, real mess. A lot is supposed to be safe after its all dried up but I don't believe it, The environmentally safe stuff does not work well imo. I say give them a last meal and pump the juice to them .


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It was a much needed rest today after spending yesterday on the lake chasing the elusive micropteous salimoides for most of the day…..It was kinda of a tough bite, especially fishing on a bluebird sky the day after a cool front came in the night before….It was 54 when we hit the lake at 6:30 a.m., and super foggy…We had to hang around the boat ramp for about an hour waiting on the fog to lift….I was throwing a 1/4 oz. tube bait (some call it a Gitzit), and hung a large small mouth…It weighed 4 lbs.2 ozs…..The only good fish of the day, but nice….6 fish was all we could muster, but calm winds and a nice day was well worth it. So today I did a little maintance on the boat, tightening up screw hinges on rod lockers and storage compartment lids, changing out some baits, and bait boxes (I have about 35 Plano boxes), and general cleaning…..So….while I was in the swapping mood, I changed a few things around in the shop, and gonna start on a roll around cart for my mortiser, and one for my B.O.S.S (that's bench top occilating spindle sander). I have some more swapping around of machines tomorrow. But the worse thing that happened today was my a/c in the shop quit cooling. Sure hope the compressor didn't go out. Got my a/c guy coming in the morning to fix it. So… I called it a day, came in and showered, then had supper….Round steak, cat heads and gravy, green beans, and a salad. Yummy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today, sunny and warm, supposed to be hot tomorrow, 80.

Well written timeless piece DBob.

BBob, Is your early goose season local hatch-lings? They aren't coming down from Canada yet, are they?

WE have been at the TreeFarm, no web, but I could see yall on email notices ;-)

Grandson was out this weekend to shoot a few clay pigeons. He powdered quite a few of them. I have an old cheapie 20 gauge Stevens double barrel modified and full choked that I never seemed to hit many with. Those are tight chokes for clay birds off a hand thrower. Thought it was just me out of practice. I nailed a few with a second shot with the full choke. After shooting 3 or 4 in a row on the second shot, I questioned the first barrel. Shot a point of aim on the ground, it was hitting to the left ;-(( Starting shooting to the right a fuzz and nailed them all! Valuable lesson here, always pattern your shotguns!

Not all play out there. Trimmed trees for about 1/2 mile of road to keep the branches off the 5th wheel. I know why they don't make those pole saws any longer ;-) I used to wonder 10 years ago. Old guys can't hold them up if they were any longer or heavier.

Leveled up the place with the tractor. Having "float" on the bucket makes the grading look like somebody who knew what they were doing did it ;-) Went on a weeding spree. Seems like a never ending battle, let your guard down and you will be overgrown in a few months ;-(

I took the brushhog off the tractor and turned it over to take the old logging choker that got tangled up on it off. I takes an 1 1/2" socket to take it apart. Don't have one and ain't gonna get one! I'll find someone out there with a torch and cut it off. What ever that costs will be the cheapest way out.


----------



## jwmalone

Good morning guys, 74 at 9:30 a.m. partly cloudy with a high of 87 going to be a nice day.

Rick, I aint that smart had to google it, large mouth bass. Remember I only have one degree, try and keep it dumbed down for me . Now cat head is a common word for me, say that in front of some people and they look at you like you're a freak lol.

WWBob, no pics I guess no bigfoot huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob yes it's mostly local birds here now. Brother are they all screwed up after that hammering they took from that guide and his gaggle of clients. We've pretty much given up on tomorrow. It's the last day. So I'll be trying to make a little progress in the shop.
Rick I've only caught one Smallie close to that 4 pounder size up here. What is really sad about all these fish in this area is the mercury in them. They are virtually swimming poison. There's only 2 lakes that they don't have a warning on yet. I suspect it's due to the fact that they haven't tested them.

Bill I've got a jug of that evaporust. I've got to give it a try. Maybe in a week or so when I start working on those planes.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I think evaporust will leave a dark finish on the metal??

No pics, JW, but Sasquatch was there in the night. Garbage bag was torn open. Sasquatch has spooked all the small animals away, so it had to be him. Too bad the ground is so hard and dry, couldn't find a foot print ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

For some reason, I woke up at 6:20, and I could see the sun coming up.. Luckly the coffee was made, so I grabbed a big cup and headed to the sun room to greet the morning. It was 80 degrees eariler, and now it's still 80, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will be 85. The humidity is at 68%, so it's not too bad right now..Pause.
My a/c guy showed up, and the problem with the shop unit was a start capicator blew up in the air handler blower….Easy and cheap fix. Replaced the capicator, checked the relay switch, freon, and now I'm back in business.

JW…..Didn't mean to get above that one degree you have….LOl….I have 2, and I ain't that smart, either…But you're one of the few people that knows what cat heads are…My wife's been making those homemade bisquits all our married years….My mom made 'em too….Passed down from my grandma…Yep…these Yankees around here don't know what a cat head is, and I don't tell them…!!! They think it comes from a fish…!!

BurleyBob….I catch quite a few smallies around here in the 3-4 lb. range…How did the mercury get into the water up there.? Fish are not good to eat that has been contaminated with that stuff, but you know that…Glad we don't have that problem here, but I never keep fish anyway….I'm a catch and release guy. I want to catch them again sometimes, if I can….Wish I could tag the ones I catch. That would be interesting.

Bob (WW)....You've been busy at the tree farm. That's a lot of work you put in there..But I can see why it's necessary. Good thing you have the heavy equipment to do it…...Looks like it would be nearly impossible to do w/o it.

Bill….Sure hope you and your dad are catching fish….I have no doubt that you will….Hope too that you're having a good time with your dad….Father-son time is very important….I sure enjoy my time with my son when I can. That dude sure likes to fish…..We get to go maybe 2-3 times a year….He runs the boat and trolling motor, and I just sit back and enjoy nature, and being out with him…..Wish he lived closer…..

It's almost time for dinner , so I'm outta here until the next time….Later guys…Ya'll stay frosty…!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, that is the down side of green and lush everywhere, let your guard down for 5 minutes and your access is blocked off.


----------



## jwmalone

WWBob you guys got kudzu way over there? We had some when I was a 12 or so. Lived right on a huge pond (lake) and my father had an ongoing war with that darn stuff. Your comment "let you're guard down 5 minutes " made me think of that stuff. Luckily we don't have any close by here. But the scrub oaks or black jacks will take over in a heart beat. That and those damn vines with the purple flowers, wisteria, its pretty but man it'll take over as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

JW,

When I lived in Memphis, we'd go down to Tunica, Miss. to the casinos, and there was kudzu all along the highway that had taken over the landscape, and was growing up the trees and coverd them so bad you couldn't tell what kind they were (mostly oaks)....I heard tell that people eat that stuff….Cooked it or boiled it just like turnip greens or collards…...


----------



## jwmalone

Rick Ive heard of people eating that stuff, ill stick to polk salad. That kudzu is horrible.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 and semi-sunny here in San Diego today. That's what it is right now, so I 'm guessing it'll be a little warmer later.

BBob, I don't know that Evaporust will take off Japanning. As WWBob said, it might discolor the metal. I love the stuff, but I don't know if it will work for you.

I'll try this again I clicked the "Post this reply" on this awhile back. Apparently it didn't work. Here goes again.


----------



## jwmalone

Good evening guys, hope you all had a good day. Got really ill tempered with that crappy excuse for a dovetail saw of mine so I broke down and ordered one from woodcraft. That veritas fine cut 20 tpi for 59.99. Couldn't find a bad review on it thought about it long enough. Was hoping to come across a good one at a deal but I need one so there it is. Good thing is now ill probably find a nice old Disston for a steal  (not holding my breath)

Rick, I meant poke salad, I've eaten it once at a lil restaurant wasn't to bad but it don't come close to collards. And you have to know how to cook it so ya don't get poisoned.


----------



## BurlyBob

So gang, here's the birch tree I scored. I'll be getting a call to come get it in a day or three. It's about 20"+ at the butt. I'm seeing a lot of projects in that puppy. If it's like most of the other birch trees in this area it's hit by a borer bug and is spalted. Hopefully it's not to far gone. I've come across some that was so far gone it crumbled in your hands.









Think I'm gonna sleep in till maybe 6:30am. The geese here are so screwed up. We can't find a pattern to them.
So I'm plan on a leisurely morning of coffee, internet news and a nice day in the shop. I hate getting up at the butt crack of dawn. I only do it for hunting, fishing or to go to the bathroom and then back to bed.


----------



## jwmalone

Burly bob, that's one serious mountain that things growing on, I guess them other trees keep that building from sliding down the hill. No wait the pics just sideways my mistake. couldn't resist saying that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick sorry ! I forgot to answer your question about the mercury in fish up here. There's been a lot of gold mining in this country since the 1850's and it's believed that has had something to do with the mercury levels. ALso the dams on the Snake river have slowed water movement add that with runoff from up stream agriculture certain bacteria seem to produce mercury. They enter the food chain and the result is fish with unsafe levels of mercury.
So just like you I catch and release. Best part is I don't have to clean the smelly, slimy things. I still come home all smelly and slimy from handling them. So it's all good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fishing was no good today. Wind didn't help, but I think it's the wrong time of the year here. I kind of knew that before, but hoped it would be ok. When we headed across the big lake it was a bit breezy. By the time we crossed the 5 miles between the mainland and the island we wanted to fish around it was quite rough. Maybe 3' waves. Dad wanted to turn back. Got in the lee of the island and did a lot of fishing and no catching. I had one smallie on and it threw the rattle trap. When we crossed back to the mainland, the waves were about 4' and we were going into the wind. That was a rough ride. After lunch we fished closer to the marina. I still caught nothing. Dad caught one 2 lb bass. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For us it's lead. Where I live was big lead mining area. Can't eat the fish for the lead.


----------



## jwmalone

N.C. has a lot of problems with mercury, gold mining. Around my parts its PCBs (3 long words) They banned that stuff in 1977 but so many things were made with it lots of it have wound up in the water ways especially Badin lake. Hell I guess were all contaminated with something. Betcha Teddy Roosevelt would wouldn't like this crap. I know that was before my time but every thing ive read about him makes me think he was a hell of a guy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry you're striking out Bill. The lake can kick up pretty quick, I've heard some say, and I agree it's best for boats under 10' (I.E. jetskis) or over 30'. The prevailing wind is out of the southwest so staying within a mile of the shore is usually pretty safe for a not too rough ride. My boat's only a hair over 18' and pretty light so I only go out when I know it's going to be calm. On the flip side, I've been fishing half way to Canada on a buddy's boat and it was almost glass smooth, we were trolling slow and killing the walleye that day, we kept nothing under 26" and pretty heavy too if I remember correctly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poly chlorinated biphenyls
Story about Teddy Roosevelt…..he was not an environmentalist. When I fought a forest fire in Yellowstone Park, we had to dig fire line and protect a HUGE pile of trash left from his trip to see it after he made it the first Natl park. The trash included lots of old cans and the remains of an model t. This trash is considered historic relics by the park service.

Yeti, I saw numerous of both, jet skis and large boats.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW sorry about that sideways photo. I'm a low tech guy in a high tech world. I see a thread here that talks about this sort of thing. I just don't understand all that stuff. I got a daughter that's a whiz at it but she can't read a tape measure. Ask her how long is that board. It's 14 inches and 9 little lines. Go figure!


----------



## jwmalone

Firefighter, Damn I never knew or thought of that. Well that shortens my list of men to admire. Guess its like dad told me. " Son men are like rivers, they start out straight n true but before they reach their destination they veer of the path a bit. Some more so than others, Don't dig to much into the men whom you admire because you'll find they are just a man." Not n excuse for a junk pile though.
Historic relics my butt that's the stuff that's leaking all that crap into the water, here around Badin lake its the PCbs which is leftover in transformers, hydraulic oil, fluorescent bulbs you name it, got put in the land fill and rain washed it into the fish.
Talk about waves though, I love to sail don't get much chance to and haven't owned a sail boat in years but them lake conditions sound like something id like to ride rough on.


----------



## jwmalone

LMAO BurlyBob I understand, Ive got a cousin that's career navy. Can tell you anything you want to know about an aircraft carrier (that civys are allowed to know) The most expensive and deadliest thing on the seven seas , but I'm going up to Norfolk to build shelves in her closet. ha ha I love this country, God Bless America (kinda scary though) 
and as far as the pic goes man I was just poking fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

JW, No kudzu, but plenty of thistle, Scotch Broom, stinging nettles, blackberries, tansy ragwort, and ever firs, hemlock, maple and alder trying to take over every clearing and road.

I read an article about the agricultural release of mercury into the eco-system recently. It was scary! I don't think they have any solution yet. Can't remember the details.

They have discovered Oxycontin in salmon flesh in Puget Sound. Guess sewage treatment isn't all it was cracked up to be ;-(

When I first moved to Seattle I was fishing in Lake Washington down near the hydro race course at Seward Park. Some toilet paper and a turd floated past th4 boat. I didn't fish there any more. They have that cleaned up, but there is still a long way to go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, They sent me a trainee to make into an electrician one time. Every mark between the numbers was a "half"! ;-( How am I supposed to teach this guy how to read blueprints and scale off the measurements?

We would be greatly diminished without John Muir and TR.


----------



## jwmalone

Off topic, Otis Redding, siting on the dock of the bay, that's what's playing on the only station that will pick up, cant beat that with a stick, who loves this country !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Cow, fall must be getting close. It got down to 25 last night. It's gonna be up and down for another couple of weeks in this country. Last summer I had to planted two maple trees at daughter's house. She calls up after work to come see the tree in the front yard. Said a cat scratched the bark off. If it was a cat it's a mutant with horns. Damn deer was cleaning the velvet off his antlers and pretty much stripped one side of the tree's bark. I had her paint it and then wrapped with homemade padding of foam rubber padding and dryer hose. This morning all the leaves were off the tree. I'm pretty sure it's a goner. That's gonna be another $250 for a new tree next summer. Maybe my wife will listen to me and let me put up a fence with livestock panels. She has to think about things before making a decision. I suggested this 5 years ago for our fruit trees. Maybe now she'll get around to making a decision. We can only hope!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

They're calling for a high of 75 and sunny here in San Diego today. It'll be higher.

Looks like a nice day, whatever the temperature. Just wish it would rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a purty pleasent day today, but I spent most of it in the shop doing some rearranging, and getting fishing gear ready, as I'm hitting the lake again in the morning to see if we can catch a sunfish. But I do know that it got up to 85 with plenty of sun, and then the clouds started rolling in, and clabbered up the sky….Sure looked like rain, but no cigar….yet….It's still clabbered up, and now 80…The low will be 68, and a 60% chance of raindrops.

JW…...I like the old rock and roll, also…Grew up with it and playing it in a band….My music…!!

Supper time ya'll, so I'm outta here for the night…Later, guys….Stay frosty..!!


----------



## jwmalone

Got up to 90 today, Its nice early in the mornings and by 5 pm or so its fairly nice, so I'm With Bbob in thinking fall is almost here. 25 degrees man its got to be the dead of winter for those temps around here.
Rick I've always loved classic rock n roll. 50s 60s 70s From ac/dc to Aretha franklin and Freddy Fender I'm all over the map in that department.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we had a better day today. Boated some fish, but the big ones got away. Dad lost what had to be a 6lb largemouth. It was pretty when it jumped. I lost something that stripped off drag and bent my hook. I caught one smallie, a drum and several largemouth.

It was windy and rained a bit on us. We had to find a place protected from the big lake waves. More wind tomorrow so we will find another spot.

I know Teddy littered, but they didn't think about things like that back then.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I'm just about down to the last couple of steps on those flag cases. I got so confuzzeled I had my neighbors come over. We cussed and discussed things. I've always been one of those types, bigger is better. Well I got to looking and fiddling. I decided I might be trying to build to much into the cases. Making it more about the wood than the man and the flag. I think I've downsized it just the right amount and tomorrow they get put together. Hopefully I'll have at least one coat of varnish on to show you. Still waiting for the engravings! That guy sure works slow.


----------



## jwmalone

Bbob, I think the hand plane buying bug has spread to the east coast. I was messing round on ebay and found a Stanley #45 for 50 bucks. Looked to be in good shape every thing there, lots of pics and the site had really good ratings so I figured for 50 bucks id better jump on it. No box or manual but cant win them all.
and its got the flower motif best I can tell that means 1890 to 1910 I think,


----------



## jwmalone

No cutters though.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW, I've yet to try out mine. I'm getting these flag cases out of the way than I'm going to play with mine. I've got to do some studying about them. I was told mine might be about that same age. I was rooting around and found that piece of India Rosewood I have. It'll be perfect to replace the piece on the fence with the big gouge.
Think I'm going to make a few practice piece with other scraps first. I bought that rosewood 25+ years back for $20. It was maybe 6" x 12". I've held onto it ever since. Seems I've got the perfect use for it now.


----------



## jwmalone

Sounds like a plan Bbob, let me know if you know of good deal on some cutters. IM mostly just interested in the straight ones for rabits and such. I only bought it cause I wanted it. Ive been a cheap skate my whole life and spent 23 years working 60 hrs a week, every now and again ill buy something cause I want it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy and chilly this morning. The low last night was in the 40's and is now 64 but it's late in the morning. Supposed to get up to 70 today. Extended forecast calls for more summer like temps in the 80's.

Well, I've been away for a while. I went down to the doc's the other day and found that I have an issue going on. While I'm not going into it with much detail, let's just say, I can't sit without a lot of discomfort and it's not hemorrhoids. Just a big blister that won't go away. I'm sitting on a pillow while I'm on this puter. I was supposed to go get a load of good lumber today, including Oak, walnut and such but, because of my situation, I can't go. I'm sad. And, I'm supposed to work the sale tomorrow and I don't think I can. This is rough!

Well, I'm closing for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy this morning, getting ready to rain on the shooting match on Saturday ;-(

Good luck on the lake Bill! BBob, at least there aren't as many of those flag cases as there were Christmas trees!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

A sunny 76 is the call for today. It'll probably be more like 79 or 80.

WBob, maybe you'll luck out, and it won't rain on your match.

Good luck to the fishermen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, we had an even better day today. I caught two walleye and a bunch of bass. Dad caught two catfish and a bunch of bass.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, Maybe I should have wished you lauck a couple days ago? ;-)

Not likely, DBob, Weatherundergoround has a record of calling the rain to within a few minutes days in advance ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

.........might have helped Bob. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry bout the um….problem Don. I hate when health issues get in the way of lumber acquisition.


----------



## jwmalone

Good deal Firefighter, that's what I call a good day.
Artsy hope it gets better soon. I've had similar issues in that region of the body, not a good experience at all. Try and steer toward the artsy side and stay of the fartsy side.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, glad your luck has turned for the better, looks like the fishing gods are smiling down on you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope its not serious Don, guess I missed your post. Get well soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry to hear about your condition Don. I hate when I need to get lumber and something prevents me from doing so, that can be a real PITA!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny out this morning with a temp of 64 and a high of 74 expected.

I am miserable this morning. Trying to stay focused and positive but the darn thing hurts. I'm sitting here on a pillow trying to type and I'm sweating bullets. Don't dare move the wrong way or it will hurt. Good news on the lumber acquisition, They will hold it for me till Monday but I doubt I'll be feeling up to getting it then too. I'm supposed to go to our class reunion on Sunday too. I hope I don't spoil it for my wife. I don't see the doc until the 22. I wish it were today.

On another note:

*FF Bill*, I'm glad ur fishing is turning out well. A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. But, two things come into play here. First, you like your work, I know I did. Second, it's not a bad day fishing cause your actually catching some. Keep up the fun.

*BB Yeti*, I hear ya on the PITA!

Guys, I'll try to keep up as best I can. I'm gonna cut out of here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Hope you get better soon there, Don. It sucks being under the weather.

WWBob remember to when you go to that match keep your powder dry and and your balls greased. For those of you non-muzzle loaders…You have to grease your lead projectiles. Not trying to be a perv here!

Bill that's a darn nice bass your Dad got. We don't have many that big up here.

So I got the bases built for the triangles. In Hindsight I'm kind of thinking I should have made them a little wider, but these will have to do. Now it's several coats of varnish. The end of this project run is near. WWBob your oh so right about this run being small, 3 vs. 41.

Suppose to be a nice day mid 70's and sun.

You all be well and have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Early evening to you all,

Well….I'm still having to look you guys up on our thread to see if anyone posted….This sucks, not getting any notifications when ya'll do post….But at least I can check and still read them….It was 80 this morning when I grabbed a big mug of java, and headed to the shop…I had some serious cleaning to do on my boat after the fishing trip yesterday.We took 2 boats at met at the ramp around 6:45, then we made a run up the lake about 12 miles to try and catch some schooling fish off of a main lake point area….We fished from 40-100 ft deep with spoons and drop shot rigs….We came in about 1:00, and each boat had 14 fish….A tie..!! Nothing big, but all smallmouths and a couple of Kentuckys….I was beat after getting up at 5:00 a.m….I snoozed for about 3 hours yesterday after showerin and having a bite of dinner…..I felt like someone dug me up…!!! But it's all good now.

Bill…..Looks like you and your Pop are wearing the fish out…Glad ya'll got into them….How much longer in Canada? Sometimes them boogers sure can be elusive and hardheaded….!! That fishing can wear you out, though….But most of the time it's worth it…..Be careful coming back home, and watch the traffic…..!

Don….I hope you're not too miserable and suffering….I hate having something like that…Not sure what it is, but it sounds bad….Hope you can get it taken care of really soon….When the "seating area" hurts, that's painful…I kinda know what you're going through…I had hemorrhoid surgery about 18 years ago. I about screamed every time I had to go to the toilet…..So I feel for you in what you have…..

BurleyBob…..It sounds like you're on the downhill side of being done with the flag cases…..I thought you were being a pervert at first…..till I read further….lol…!!! Good explanation…..

Oh yea…..It's 87 now, getting purty clabbered over, and rain is in the air for the next few days…Feels like 95 with the humidity at 71%.......A light breeze now, but no sign of rain yet….It may be coming….Later gang..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afteroon, everyone,

a sunny 74 degrees is the call for today here in San Diego. It'll probably be a few degrees warmer. Supposed to get back up into the 80s or low 90s over the next few days. Too bad: I was liking the fall temperatures. They're hinting at rain early next week, but I won't get my hopes up: I've been teased before.

Don, you have my sympathy. You really, really do. Had a small wound in the area, so I know how hard it is to get comfortable.

BBob, I'm pulling for you on your cases. At least you're on the final stretch.


----------



## jwmalone

Well guys only about 89 today, really nice out there. Going to an estate sale in the morning.









this was just one picture, the shop is loaded with stuff from hand tools to power tools. And wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home about 3:00 today. It's been raining a bunch. My pond is overflowing like I've never seen it.
It was a good, not great trip. It was neat to be on Lake Erie. Gotta have respect for that lake. Big swells. NNE wind kept us off the big part of the lake the last two days. May go there again in the spring. That's when they catch lots of smallies. Big ones.


----------



## jwmalone

Id like to sail on all the great lakes, in the middle of summer though.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, sure hope your getting better. I've been down in the back for other reasons. Trying to sit comfortably was often a real challenge. This getting sure ain't for the weak!

So I got an education…by error of course! A few months back I thought I'd be real smart and thin some Minwax poly real thin, like water to get a super nice smooth finish. Now I got a whole quart of thin poly that will have to be used for the 1st coat sealer. It's been sitting for maybe 6-7 months. I put in on the cases today, with a piece of panty hose just like I always do. I came back 3 hours later. There's no gloss to it and I can't see the bottom of the can. A brand new can is crystal clear. Note to self, 'in the future thin only what you need'! It's not the end of the world as I'm certain the next few coats will perk things up. Don't it figure I'd have to learn the hard way, as usual!


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, I buy it by the gallon ang right off add it to a gallon of thinner. But I use the hell out of it. Talk about learn the hard way. Today I take the planer outside to plane a bunch of boards. I lay some stuff down on the ground as usual…........... well after planning my boards there is a giant mound od shavings there (been piling up for days) so I spend the 1/2 hour sifting through it to find my square, pipe and coffee cup. Ill take a pic tomorrow its a big pile. lol


----------



## BurlyBob

JW, I'm pretty sure I don't use poly as fast as you do. I've kicked the idea of buying it by the gallon and have decided it would sit way to long.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Well….I predicted it would rain, and it did…last night…It hit about 6:30 or so , and rained, lightened, thundered, and drop about 1+" of rain in the gauge….It only rained for about 3 +hours, but it came fast and furious…..I woke up early to head to the shop after I have a 1/2 pot of coffee, get my back straightened out, and can motor about ok….It was 70 when I went to the sun room to have my java and watch the hummers, squirrels, and birds scampering around…Plenty of clabber, a slight breeze, and my yard really needs mowed….too wet right now..later.

Bill….Glad you made it back from your fishing trip unscatheed. It was good that you got to spend time with your Pop….We wish all fishing trips were great, but sometimes they are not like we'd like them to be….But you caught some fish, got to go to another country, and had a good time….that counts for a lot….I was on Lake Erie once…not to fish..We were on a ferry, and left from Sandusky, Ohio to go out to 3 different islands in Canada…..Little Bass, Middle Bass, and Big Bass islands….Each island had wineries, and we got free samples…There was a tall lighthouse-looking thing there at Sandusky where Oliver H. Perry fought the battle of Lake Erie, and he was supposed to be buried in the floor. That sucker was about 400 feet tall….

dawsonBob…I've about give up on you getting any rain out in your neck of the woods….You have too, it sounds like…Personally, I couldn't live there, cause I like rain, different seasons, and different weather…..!!

Don….I hope your discomfort has eased up some, and things are getting a little better for you. It's awful when something like this makes you feel bad and hurt…..Hang in there, bud…Hope you get some relief soon…Getting old and stove up ain't for sissies…!!

JW….Hope you made out like a bandit at the estate sale….Never been to one of those….

BurleyBob….I never thin down poly….Stir it really good, and use it straight out of the qt. can….It has longer shelf live if you don't thin it….I've got some I've had for 6+ months, and it's fresh, just like a new quart….But that's just me…everyone is different in how they use finish….

That's about all I have for now guys….Heading to the hardware store, and then the shop…Later ya'll. Stay frosty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least it's not raining anymore. Man did it rain last night.
Rick, those are the islands we were by. They are all in the United States. There's one island in Canada called Pelee. We fished around Kelleys Island. Couldn't get out to the bass islands due to the waves. I believe the light house you are speaking of is on Middle Bass Island.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill….I couldn't remember exactly where the islands were….U.S. or Canada….It was 1975 when we were there. I've slept quite a bit since then….!!! I do remember Pelee Island. That might be the one with the winery. We rented bicycles built for two, and just toured around…dang it was hot. We were there in late August….But the big monument thingy was at Sandusky, which that town falls right off into Lake Erie….That's where we got on the ferry…


----------



## jwmalone

Hello guys, 89 degrees under nice blue sky's in the Carolinas. The estate sale was a total bust. You could tell the guy was a wood worker but no hand planes, chisels nothing. Just old garden tools and cheap wrenches and some scrap pine. So I'm talking with one of the guys in charge and ask him weres the good stuff. He ask if I was a wood worker, I said yea, he said me to. He smiled and said man it was some nice stuff, but the mans son (also a wood worker) had taken all of his fathers tools as they were under no circumstances for sell. So the bright side is the ole fellows tools ended up where they should be in his sons shop  And my veritas came in the mail today. That bad boy is sweeter than mommas peach cobbler boys (don't tell her I said that).


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Well, sir, they're calling for 77 here in San Diego today, but it'll be a little hotter. Monday and Tuesday are supposed to be in the high 80s again. They're predicting rain for Tuesday: I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don How are you feeling today? I sure hope your one the mend! Nonetheless we are all pulling for you!!

So I did my little mundane chores before I headed out to the garage. I stopped by the lumber shop and bought a couple of new super soft brushes. I'm thinking they made a really big difference. The end result sure seems to be better. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob I'm a brush man, just curious what kinda brush's ya got


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, they seem to be serious about rain next Tuesday. Will that signal the end of the world if it does rain?

Too bad it couldn't have been today for my birthday. That would have been cool.


----------



## jwmalone

Happy birthday Mr. Dawson.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Bob. I hope you have a belated birthday present on Tuesday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

82 and sunny is the call for today here in San Diego. They've knocked the chance of rain back to 20%, but that's for both Monday and Tuesday.

Thank you JW and Bill. Never thought I'd make it this far.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey a belated happy birthday Dbob.

JW, I bought 2 brushes at the local lumberyard for under $4. They're "Pro" brand. I thought these were a little softer than the Wooster brushes the kid said were their top of the line. As you might expect their made in China. I pretty satisfied with the results so far. I've got a real nice even finish so far.

I've got one flag case finished and have the last coat of varnish on the second. I have to go back and scuff out an annoying piece of something on it. Dad's is going to need another coat I'm thinking. If luck holds I'll be all done on Tuesday.

What's the word on Don. He was under the weather the other day and complaining about some kind of lower back pain.


----------



## jwmalone

I use a lot of Wooster and Purdy's BBOB, Some times you can find a cheap one that does a nice job. But you go slinging paint 40 hours a week with it they don't hold up. But ive got so cheap ones I keep around. What ever gets it done.
Haven't heard from Don, I had similar issue once spent a couple days laying on my stomach until I got to the doctor.


----------



## jwmalone

Well Gentleman, tonight's low is 71 Burrrrrrr.. better check the wood supply. I won an eBay auction for that box of cutters for the #45. now I'm all set.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you JW. I went out to the garage earlier and put the final touches of varnish on the flag cases. I'll be putting them together in the morning. I've got to contact the engraver for the plagues and then they are all done.
Finally!


----------



## jwmalone

Good deal BurlyBob, If you're like me now its time to find another project to stress you out lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening, lads,

I'm just on for a few minutes tonight, as I spent most of the day on the lake,,,again….Not a bad day at all….We caught about 23 fish….mostly smallies, and a couple of largemouth….Had several nice smallies in the 3-4 lb. size. They were schooling on a main lake point, and we just happen to luck up on them when we saw them busting the shad…..One of the best days in a while with that size…..So… after putting the rig up, a hot shower, a nap and supper, here I am…..tired..!!!

dawsonBob….Sorry I missed your birthday, but happy belated b.d., and hope you had a good one….We all knew you'd still be kicking, so now on to the next one…..!!

BurleyBob….Sounds like you're on the downhill side of finishing the flag cases…I know they are gonna look great when you are done….Your projects are always impressive.

Ok gents….I'm done in for the day…Almost time to hit the rack…I hope the cows ain't too late getting home..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like yall been busy while I was shooting the single shot match. We had 15 - 20 mile varying winds on Saturday with some rain. Not enough to get soggy, just damp ;-) but we are Water World! YMMV. Made shooting interesting. Beautiful calm, perfect day today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and bright out this morning in Northern Michigan. The temp is hovering at 60 and is rising to 84 with more sunshine.

Well guys, the long wait is over, finally! I can now reveal my issue that I've had for about a week. As Forrest Gump would say "Stupid is as Stupid does". I was stupid and almost had a big problem. About 2 months ago I noticed a lump on my A$$ about the size of a dime. I just figured it would go away. It never done anything for 2 months. Finally about 2 weeks ago and began to grow and get bigger. I knew I was gonna have a doctors appointment next week so I figured I'd let him look at it then. I didn't tell my wife because, as you all know, they get a little excited. Finally, my wife had an appointment with a dermatologist last week. This growth was getting to be a Pain in the A$$ and the trip down state made things worse. When we got there, after he dealt with my wife, I showed him my problem. The thing had grown to about 3" long and about 1" wide near a very vital part of my body. He told me it was an Abscess and wouldn't touch it cause it could get staff or MRSA. That got me scared, I mean really scared. He put me on Keflex and some salve and let me go. So, I've been in pain and trying not to "piss" this thing off until it was ready to explode on its own. Well it finally grew to about the size of about 3" x 3" and who knows how deep. It felt like a football. I couldn't sit or lay without pain. I tried to work in the shop, but I couldn't keep my mind on what I was doing. Yesterday morning, I got relief finally. And I'm SITTING here typing to you guys. So, don't be stupid like me and let things go. Sorry it took so long to explain.

I'm off to pick up my lumber I've been waiting to get. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jwmalone

Well guys, its raining and it looks like it might stay awhile. Farmers are dancing in the fields around here.

Artsy Glad it turned out ok, I done the same thing, by the time I made an appointment man you talk about pain. You know I remember from a sociology class one of the reasons women tend to out live their husbands is because they will seek medical attention earlier. Were as us guys tend to say, ah hell it ill be alright lol


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning lads,
I'm still re-doing my shop layout, as I've had the same setup for a few years….I like to change it up every now and then…move things around to different places, and re=position machines….As I'm doing that. I'm starting to build a small table, and a cabinet for the shop…..Just taking my time to get it how I want it for ease of access…..

Well….As I slouched my way to the coffee pot this morning, I looked out and it was 65, and a little clabbered…It's now 72, still clabbered, and the high will be 87, with a high humidity of 88%...that's humid…!!

Don…..Glad to hear you're doing better and up and about….Hope you're on the mend….Those things can be a real PITA, so to speak…!!! A real "boil on the butt", if you get my drift….Keep medicating and heal up…..Get back to what we all like….being in the shop, and being busy….Us old retired guys have plenty of time…!!

Ok…I'm outta here for now….Heading to the play house…..You guys stay frosty…..Later, ya'll.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like this could be on of the last really warm days. We've got pears falling off the tree and the leaves are changing all over town.

Don It's good to hear you got rid of your PITA. Keep healing up and you'll be good as new.

Yup, today is the last day with those flag cases. Hopefully I can get the engravings and post them today. While I'm at it I've got some plexiglass to put in the cabinet doors I hung up. It's good to clear some space for the next project. You guys remember that book matched black walnut I posted. I slapped on a couple of coats of varnish. It sucked that up so fast! It's going to be an amazing box lid.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Cricket

I have a feeling that summer isn't in any hurry to leave this part of Texas….


----------



## jwmalone

Ive been to Texas many times I didn't know it ever left. :0


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was gonna say good morning, but look at the time. It's mostly sunny and about 84 out. Heading to about 87. Warmer tomorrow. Summer is trying to hold on here too.

I went and looked at a bookcase job. It'll be about 8×8 with a space for tv in the middle. Getting more projects lined up too. Somebody wants me to make new rockers for old chairs. Somebody else may want tables. My mom wants chairs. Guy at work wants cabinets and bookcases.

Don, how do you spell relief?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

They're calling for 83 and overcast here in San Diego today. We had one heck of a thunderstorm roll through here in the middle of the night. Man, was it ever close, like right on top of us. The power went out after one particularly loud crash, and stayed out for awhile. The storm only lasted about an hour, but it was great. I loved it! No rain fell at all. Sound and fury, yes, wet stuff, no.

The prediction is up through tomorrow, so lets see if we get any rain.


----------



## jwmalone

Firefighter, the way I spell it is = Jim Beam.
Dawson hope yall get some rain to sounds like ya need it, kinda dry every where this year. The distant sounds of irrigation pumps have been the norm around here at night. Some of these old cow ponds are looking more like mud puddles. I heard a cow tell a farmer if he kept draining the watering hole he could forget about milk  Ole man Johnson told me that this morning. Now he's one of those old men that can keep you rolling on the floor with his stories.


----------



## BurlyBob

So it wasn't to bad of a day. I didn't get as far as I wanted but close. I put the flag cases on the bases. They look pretty decent. Then I noticed a bit of a run on the edge of Dad's. I just about blew my top, then I cooled down and got the idea of slipping a piece of waxed paper between it and the base. That worked like a champ and it's all better now.

So I'm putting the plexi glass in my cabinet doors. I had a couple of minor screw ups on the table saw. Once again I managed to conceal those. Then I ran out of quarter round and had to cut some more. Tomorrow the doors are done and hung. I'm suppose to get the plaques from the engraver this week. Once those are done I'll start something new. Hopefully something simple that I've done before, no challenges!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy, a little rain and sunny in WW today about 65.

Great News Don. Glad it didn't last long.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today is the last day for any wood working projects for a while. I'm clearing the decks to put some diamond plate running boards on my PU. They've been sitting on the floor getting in the way for a couple of months. "Stick in the Mud" is always complaining about how hard it is to get into my pickup. I've got to add a few extra supports for me. Even though I'm losing some weight I think I'm still a little to burly.


----------



## jwmalone

My step dad done the same thing to his truck for mom. She's 5 foot 5

cloudy today low 80s little breezy, pretty nice day so far.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Well, sir, they're calling for 79 degrees here in San Diego today, but that's not the real news, not by a long shot. You see, it rained here in San Diego today, and there's more in the forecast. Well, yeah, it was only 0.02 inches, but that's twice as much rain as we've had in the last two months. Things are just rolling along on the rain front around here, with a 60 percent chance of more rain in the next 24 hours. Why, we could have twice as much by this time tomorrow. I'm waiting with bated breath.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal DBob. Any rain must be welcome, even exciting. You ought to be feeling good enough by now to go dance in it.

It's about 90 out with fairly high humidity. Too hot to do our yearly live fire training at a burn towe, but we did it anyway. I went in on my off day to help instruct. After being in full gear and on air for numerous evolutions where I was inside setting piles of hay and pallets on fire, I got overheated and am home now resting. I can't do it like I used to.


----------



## jwmalone

Well its till drizzling rain off and on, kinda like the flow of gasoline around here. Anyone else have issues with gas?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no issues with gas. Only diesel for me. I've heard about the gasoline issues out there. I'm surprised the price here hasn't gone up.


----------



## jwmalone

We've had several reports of price gouging, but they do a good job of nipping that in the bud. It went from 2.09 to 3 dollars in an hour, an hour later it was 2.25. But no one has gas now, they might ration it.


----------



## jwmalone

Burly bob, I saw your post on that cross cut sled material post, I have an abundant supply of aluminum, stainless and galvanized angle iron and square tubing. Don't have your experience with jig making, let me know if you have any ideas. if you don't have materials let me know ill try it and let ya know if its ya or na.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jw I've been meaning to build a cross cut sled. I've done a lot of study and I'm pretty certain I'm going to make mine with Stainless steel. I've got a machinist here that owes me a favor. Stop and think about it: you build a jig with wood, plastic or metal. Your running it back and forth numerous times… what's gonna last the longest and maintain accuracy? I've had way to many project totally screwed up by being a gnat's ass off. I'm going to finally build on in a week or so. I'm gonna get this machinist to fit this thing nice, snug, pre-drilled and counter sunk. I don't know about you but I'm getting pretty dog gone picky in my old age. In my old age I've decided to go with the best or go home!

Hey, today was a darn good day. I got things out of the way. I love clearing the decks. Tomorrow 2 projects and I'm free and clear!! Hot Damn what a good feeling! With any luck tomorrow I'll be posting those flag cases. Listen up I want some seriously critical reviews. I don't need any soft stroking. I'm to old for that. I want to improve my skills and to do that I need direction. I want you guys to give it to me.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob. by god you sound like my people . HELL YEA Do it or go home. I just don't know how to do it. I do my stuff by hand because I don't how to use my equipment. this pic is an example.

















Ive done this frame and panel construction with a table saw to within a half inch then I tune it down by hand with my hand planes. I put a coat of stain and shellac on them but as I add the face I'm going to ha ve to sand it down and do it ll at one time. (no problem) don't think its to bad for a rookie but need advice on the drawer front for the cubby hole


----------



## jwmalone

What do you guys think. Im with bbob on the criticism cant wait to see those flag cases, got my flag pole ready pmwhich it already flys old glory 5 am to 8pm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Supposed to be 88 and sunny today. Good morning to go shooting with a buddy. I'll finally do some shooting with my new 9mm Shield. Missouri passed a new gun law last week. Constitutional carry they like to call it. Everybody can conceal carry if they legally own the gun. Not sure it's a great idea.

What do you need to know about the drawer JW? Either solid panel or frame and panel.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and calm with 60 degree temps. The forecast is calling for 78 degrees and sunshine but, me thinks someone better look at the radar. It's gonna be a while before we get sunshine. There's a big wall of water heading towards us.

The wife and I took a nice ride yesterday north to a town called Rogers City which is about 20 miles from the "Big Mag" bridge. We were on the lake eating lunch. It was a nice ride but the colors haven't changed yet. I picked up a couple more aprons while we were on our trek. We didn't get home until around 6 PM. After returning home, I mowed my lawn. I can't tell ya how nice it is to SIT and not worry about comfort. My PITA is not entirely gone and I'll have to have the doc look at it next week, but it's a lot better than it was.

I'm supposed to go tear down a portable garage today so I can bring it home to store lumber in but, with the rain coming, I might get a little wet. By the way, how do you guys store lumber? Standing upright or laying down? I've seen it done both ways and am wondering which way is best.

*Burly Bob*, I made a cross cut sled out of maple about 20 years ago. I still use it all the time. I love it.

*FF Bill*, Live fire burns in 90 degree heat? Wow, that's gutsy! Did you guys set up rehab too?

*Dawson Bob*, I'm glad you got some rain finally. Even though it's less than a half inch, it's still nice.

Well, I'm out the door trying to figure out what I'm going to do yet today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.

Well, that's all I have to


----------



## jwmalone

Firefighter, I'm just wondering about the hinge. Ill make the front out of a solid panel, she wanted a way to store those plastic totes. So I told her I could make a cubby hole for them, but id like to put a drawer front on there sorta like a glove box on your car. If that makes since.

Artsy, glad you were able to go for a ride and enjoy your self. Sounds like you're not ready for horse back yet 

Still raining here, just barely but hey its water,


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 degrees is the forecast for the high in San Diego today, and there's still a 30 percent chance of rain. Speaking of rain, yes, we did get some. Yesterday's "storm" dumped a whopping 0.28 inches of rain on us. Okay, maybe it's not much by most people's standards, but to us, well, it's rain, it's wet, and we'll take it, thank you very much.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all.

Don, good to here you were out, about and enjoying yourself.

So here is the first flag case. It's pretty standard stuff. My wife wanted it for her Dad's flag. He and I weren't on the best of terms, ever. So I figured the first case would more or less be the prototype. It's got a few issues but it's good enough for him. Still waiting on the engraver. He started the plaques yesterday. I'm hoping they are done today. In the mean time I'm rooting around on the floor of my garage putting running boards on my pickup.

Hope you all have a real good day.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, if that's what you did for someone you didn't like, I can't wait to see "the good ones". That one is looking pretty good in my book. Nice job.


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, I second Dawsonbobs post


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys. Yeah he and I weren't real close and barely on speaking terms. He always seemed to go out of his way to make some pathetic joking insult. One time he pushed me a little to far. I told him he'd only done one thing right in his life and I married her. You should have seen the look on his face…priceless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll catch up later, after cub scouts, but thought I'd tell you I had a good morning putting about 100 rounds into a target with two pistols. The shield is tricky with the small grip.


----------



## BurlyBob

So today turned out pretty decent. Got some more projects done and off the list. You remember me asking about using a masonry blade in a Skilsaw for granite. Well it worked. I won't be hired as a countertop guy but for what I use it. I'm satisfied. Here's a few pictures of what I use it. The one on the right was cut on the long side. The rest I just trimmed off the ends. I've got another dark piece tucked away that I also cut the long side. I think it took more time getting set up outdoors than it did cutting.










This is obviously not an OEM chipbreaker screw!









My box of parts to be cleaned and irons to be sharpened.









One of my better buys a #10 for $25.00. I really want to get this one restored and dolled up.









So this is the ongoing project for the next few weeks. They all need some TLC and a nice place to live.









I found this engraving on the side of a #7. H.G.Barnett 12-25-1950. Wonder if he's still around? I doubt there will be much left of it after I polish the sides.









I'll be working here for the next week or three. I've got 32 planes to work on, plus those hand drills and other assorted tool. Looks like a quiet, enjoyable and satisfying time. Yeah, I'm weird. But I do enjoy the final result. Making them look good and preform well. Nothing is more satisfying than hearing a nice sharp plane slide down a piece of wood and see that shaving roll up out of that mouth. A nice way to spend some retirement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today, 65 ;-)

Flag case looks good from here, BBob! I can't find anything to criticize. Looks like you will be busy making planes new for a couple weeks!

Glad you got some rain DBob. It is all relative when measuring. Somedays, I think we get .28 inches of dew ;-)

Glad to hear your PIA is better. Long term chronic pain sucks ;-(

Don, Glad you had fun shooting today. I don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but I won 1st or 2nd in every match I shot last weekend. Only 8 shooters and only one of those is nationally competitive. At least he is a former nationally champion. Guess that qualifies him ;-) Getting ready for another one this weekend. Different type and there will be several nationally competitive guys at that one. I probably won't be last, but I'll be close ;-)) That will be it until next spring.

On that Constitutional carry, I hate to see lots of potential shooters when an active shooter starts in a crowded area. Most people panic and think later. On the other hand, if the lowlife community thinks every potential victim is probably armed, maybe they will straighten out. I have noticed in the police blotter there are armed and strong arm robberies on the main drag through town in mid afternoon here. The next town over, Federal Way, is getting so bad, they are known as Felony Way ;-( They lock the Post Office after business hours so anyone with a PO Box has to pick up their mail during business hours, not weekend or evening. Not sure if they do that in Seattle or not. There was a video on the news of a guy breaking into PO Boxes during business hours in Seattle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the rain DBob. Hope you get more.
BBob, flag case looks great. The splines really add a nice touch.
Don, glad you're not a PIA anymore…....I mean don't have a PIA anymore.
JW, I would say some self closing hinges and a magnetic catch would serve you well.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the fog is starting to lift and the rain is moving out. The temp this morning is 63 and cloudy. This afternoon calls for the temp to be in the 70's with thunderstorms moving in around 3 PM.

*Burly Bob*, that's a nice flag case. After all that hassle you had with the angles, it turned out purty darn good. The splines look good and so does the corners. And you have your work cut out for you on refurbing those planes. But, I'm sure it's a relaxing work though.

I went out yesterday and tore down a "portable garage" and moved the parts here to my house. It took me and my wife about 3 hours getting the job done. I'm gong to get some gravel or limestone mix for a base today. Then, I'll start on putting it back up here. When I'm done, I'll send some pictures for your enjoyment.

Well, I'm out the door for a while. I'm gonna mosey around with a cup of coffee in my hand and survey my kingdom. Stay safe out there my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, Don you sure are quick on the rebound. Keep it up and enjoy it.

We had a little rain this AM. Won't see the 70's for close to a week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, glad your operating normally again. I keep most of my lumber stored vertically unless it's too long for my just over 9' ceiling in my shop.


----------



## jwmalone

76 degrees under gray sky's this beautiful day. Then again, it could be smoke from Charlotte.

Don, I got mine stored horizontal but when I get more wood I think ill do vertical. The guy I bought my red oak from had his stored that way, its much more practical. Not to mention easier on the back. Less straining means less stress on the rear end


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, everyone,

73 and sunny for the first day of fall here in San Diego. Well, our three days of "rain" left us with 0.32 inches of wet. Not much, but we'll take it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today.

We're buried way back here on page 6 right now. Is anybody else still around, or has everyone gone fishing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, just at work Bob. It's sunny and 90 here. So much for fall.
I rescued a puppy this morning that got her head stuck in the hub of an old wheel. Vaseline did the trick.
Gotta go tomorrow to a funeral for a long time chief in the county. We will be hoisting a big flag with two ladder trucks over the road for the procession to drive under.


----------



## dawsonbob

It will be in the 90s here over the weekend, but fall will come … won't it? A puppy. How cool. Do you get to keep it?
Sorry about having to go to the funeral. Hate those things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No puppy for me. The people called 911 and they sent the firetruck, but then the truck got a real call so I filled in as puppy rescue. They were very happy to have their puppy's head out of the wheel.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang. I'm done with the flag cases and have them posted on the projects page. Give me your honest reviews. I am really glad the pressure is finally off on this project. What a relief!


----------



## jwmalone

BurlyBob, I give them 5 stars. Very nice work. They are made the way I think they should be, elegant, well crafted but not to much to take away from the flag itself. Which I believe you mentioned that once. So I say its a home run.


----------



## jwmalone

Rick, I almost didn't recognize you. Looks like you went to one hell of a party last night. lol


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I left a comment on the project page. It read "Outstanding, Bob. Simply outstanding. Everything looks like it should,but seldom does: the corner meters are perfect, the finish is just right for those cases the accents are just right and I see you got the plaques finished. Good work, Mr. Bob. Very nice indeed."


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys. Got to tell you right now I'm experiencing a seriously much needed decompression. Brother am I glad this project is over. I'm taking the rest of the night off and tomorrow just easy no pressure things in the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

After being awol for a few days, I thought I'd better check in and see what's happening….A few days ago, I had a serious back attack, and it like to have put me down…Wound up going to the back doctor, and he gave me a nerve block to ease things up. I had a pinched nerve that was bound up in the spine, and with the shot, it eased up quite a bit…..Haven't had it hit me like that in years, and even though I have back problems all the time, this was the worst in a long time…..With a little rest and drugs, I'm nearly a 100 again….The doctor put me on Gabapentin, (300 mmg), which stops nerve pain…...So today I finally got to stir around a little in the shop. Moved pretty slow, but I'm moving…!! It'll get better…I've been through this before…. several times…..!!!
Now for the weather: It was 65 when I wobbled to get coffee, with plenty of sun, hardly any wind, and a high humidity….It's now 73 under clear skies, and a 3/4 moon…..The high tomorrow will be 89, and rain Mon. and Tuesday…..
Guys, I'm not gonna try to catch up…there's a lot of post to read, so I'll just try to keep up…..

BurlyBob…..I did see your flag cases on the projects page…..They look beautiful, bud…You did a stellar job on them, and I know if those guys were still alive, they would be very proud to own them…You did good, brother…I couldn't find one thing wrong to critic..They look perfect to me…!

Jw…...Nah….It wasn't a party that made made me look like this…..It was drugs….lol…!! Old age don't help, either…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Rick. I sometimes think I should have made the pedestal a little wider. Maybe a hair taller.Then I keep reminding myself, it's about the man and the flag not the wood, keep it dignified and respectful.

Man, Your description of your back pain had me sucking air big time. Been there more than once. I feel for you.
That kind of pain is positively breath taking!


----------



## jwmalone

Well Rick, glad to here you're on the mend. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't your generation coin the phrase BETTER LIVING THROUGH CHEMISTRY  lol You made met think of my uncle Ray god rest his pot smoking soul. He was a damn good guy an old Vietnam vet, but like Willie he like to smoke weed. My college degree is in substances abuse counseling, if you need help its simple…... when it says do not take with alcohol it really means chase it with a six pack…. you'll fell no pain. (disclaimer)Follow directions on label. 
Seems all my people either were born or died this time of the year, so pardon me if I get sentimental. BurlyBob flag cases made me cry.

spell check sucks


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with a slight breeze and cool temps. Fall is in the air. The temp is 58 and the high for today is 65. There is definitely a chill in the air.

The wife and I did something crazy yesterday. We went down state just to mess around and relax with some old friends. No doctors visits or nothing that was scheduled. We had a nice time just hanging out with friends in the neighborhood bar drinking pop or soda, depending what you call it in your neck of the woods. We came home quite late, we pulled into our driveway at 12:30 AM.

*Rick*, sorry to hear about your bad back. I hope you mend fast. It ain't fun laying around. God Speed.

*FF Bill*, you saved a puppy. Good Boy. It's better than a cat up a tree. My condolences to our fellow firefighter.

Thanks guys for responding to my lumber storage question. I even went on line to check out the question. The answer is the same. I'm not sure why the difference. I've usually stored my lumber flat but, once I get this lumber building put up, I'm thinking of storing it vertical so I can save on space. I'm gonna give it a try anyway. But, thanks just the same. I thought there would be a particular reason other than convenience for storing boards in a vertical position such as, keeping the boards straight or having the sap run down hill. There's no rhyme or reason.

Well boys, I gotta get things done this morning before the football games come on. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## a1Jim

this morning increasing light and this evening decreasing light with scattered darkness


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. 
Don, the man who died was 90 years old, but he was still technically the AC of his department. He had stepped down as chief years ago. I'm not sure, but I think he had like 70 years of service.
Rick, sounds painful. Glad you're better.
Thanks for that A1 report Jim. Keep us posted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopefully today is the last full day of summer temps. Tomorrow is supposed to start out warm, but a cold front coming in to scrub it all out. Highs in the low seventies and lows down to the 40's this week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

84 and sunny is the call for today here in San Diego. No rain in sight, at the moment.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful sunny day here, but a little colder 64 and real windy. Thankfully it coming out of the north. There a crew harvesting potatoes in the field just to the west. If you never been around that sort of thing, well it makes a lot and I mean a LOT of dust.

I made a decent start on those hand planes. I spent most of the morning scraping, sanding and varnishing some totes and knobs. Tried something new today. I wiped them down with acetone before varnishing. Thought cutting the oils down a bit might make the varnish dry a little faster. I started t flatten my 5 1/2 on 220 wet/dry. I gave that up real quick, ran to the lumber yard for a 60 and 100 grit 4×36 belt. That 60 made real fast work on that 5 1/2. I spent maybe 20-30 minutes and it was as flat as I could ever ask for. Tomorrow, I work on the 6's and that #10. Once I get them flat I'll polish them on the wet/dry. That 60 grit might make this job go a whole bunch faster.


----------



## jwmalone

Good evening fellows, hit 89 today nice blue skies. Hope every one had a delightful day.
BBob, I had to use 60 grit on one I flattened, works like a charm. Played with that 45 for 10 minutes. My router table is out of wack some where and I cant figure out where. Almost took my hammer to it. All 4 pounds of it. Decided to stop and have a beer.
Let us know how hat acetone worked out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, 65. Supposed to hit 80 for a couple days.

Looks like y'all are busy, busy, busy! The match turned out as I expected, not last, 4th from it out of 10. I was shooting a rifle I haven't shot more than 500 shots through. The winner probably has over 10,000 through his and does well at the national championships. I still need to get a precision load figured out. It shows enough promise, I think it has the potential to win if I get my work done and keep my wits about myself.

I'm gonna go check out BBob's flag cases.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys know why you date only fat ugly women? They never complain! They are always willing! And they are Greatfull !!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, dating any women regardless of how they look while you're married can be hazardous to your health & your wallet!


----------



## jwmalone

lmao


> Bob, dating any women regardless of how they look while you re married can be hazardous to your health & your wallet!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


lmao


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

It was a rather eventful day…..I woke up with a back ache, but nothing too bad…So I took a Gabapentin, had my large mug of coffee in the sun room for a bit, then decided to go to the shop to do some more on the shop table….I had already had the legs sized and ready to lay out the mortises, so I started cutting them out, and while doing that, I started getting dizzy and woozy….I had to cut 8 mortises (2 per leg for the aprons), and luckily got them done before having to quit…I was really getting dizzy by then, so I quit, turned off the lights and a/c, and went in to lay down….When I was on 100 mmg, it didn't do that…These 300 mmg. are stout….!! Took me about most of the day to get over it…..Boy, I don't like that feeling at all…I was ready to mill and cut the aprons, and do the tenons, but I was NOT about to turn on that table saw…!! Thanks for the get well wishes ,guys…I appreciate it…..

Don…. Sounds like you and the misses had a good day down state visiting friends….Sometimes, it's just nice to get away from it all…..On the lumber…..I lay all my boards flat on the lumber rack, and my ply lays sideways in the plywood rack I built….So I guess it's both ways for me…...and in my neck of the woods we say "sodie pop".

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you got a good start on cleaning up your planes….You sure do have a bunch of them…I have 2….a No. 5 jack plane, and a small block plane…That's all I need. I don't do much planing, with a bad back..I like your take on fat women….all too true….!!

Jim….I really enjoyed your weather report….Precise, and to the point…!!

dawsonBob…I keep my fingers crossed for rain, but they are beginning to cramp some…

JW…..Did you figure out your router table? Explain what the problem is….Maybe one of us can help…(?)

Bob (WW).....Glad you had a good time at the shooting match….You weren't first, but you weren't last, either…

Well guys, I took a pill at about 10:00, and it's kicking in and I'm getting a little dizzy….I hate that…So I better get off here for tonight….Later gang…..Stay frosty…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You guys know why you date only fat ugly women? They never complain! They are always willing! And they are Greatfull !!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good points BBob ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful clear morning and chilly too. The temp is 52 with a high expect to be 68. Hurry up 68! I can tell fall is in the air, I'm getting lethargic. All I want to do is sleep. Yesterday was College football Saturday and I slept through a lot of the games.

*Rick*, I don't know what type of medication you're taking but, if it's in pill form, cut it in half. My wife does that all the time to help her ease into a medication. But, if it's capsule, you better talk to your doc about reducing your dosage. Maybe you better just talk to your doc anyway. Just a thought. Here's another thought, perhaps you're allergic to coffee! Just kidding, LOL. I hope things get better for you.

*FF Bill*, we can all hope that we will be remembered that way when we go no matter how old we are.

Recently, I made a Fez Display case for a lady in Coeur d' Alene, Idaho. She just received it and had to call me about it. She was so happy with the outcome of the case that she began to cry on the phone. The case is for her father's shrine fez. Sometimes just the compliment is payment enough. It gave me a warm feeling all day long. I'm still feeling warm over that call. Enough said.

Well, I'm going to go out and freeze before I start doing something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. I agree Don.
Here is a photo somebody took yesterday. My truck is on the left.


----------



## BurlyBob

Crazy time of the year here. A few days of temps around 80 then a nose dive to the mid 50's. Soon as the grass slows down growing I got to get out there and spray the weeds. A few years back my neighbor told me about that. I thought he was pulling my leg but did it anyhow. The following spring, Wow! Weed killing now is super easy.

Bill, awesome tribute for you friend. The Fire Dept did the same thing for funeral of a fallen solider here. It was very moving.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

We had a hint of fall last week, but summer is back with a vengeance today, and it's supposed to be even hotter tomorrow. 96 is the call for today here in San Diego, which I think is a bit warm.

Bill, Very nice tribute to one of your own. Anyone who served that long has surely done some good for the world, and deserves a testament like this.

Rick, I'd think that a new medication that is showing undesirable side effects like that should be discussed with your doctor. Dizziness like that could lead to some nasty accidents.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, What Bob said big time and don't even think about getting behind the wheel!!!!

I think tomorrow I'm gonna wear a face mask. After spending several hours of trying to flatten a couple of planes I'm blowing back dust out of my nose. My first plane a #5 1/2 went real easy and fast. Hot Dog! After 4 hours on a couple of #6's. I figure I got another day or 2 on them. Tried to get creative and use my stationary blet sander. Yeah, not the best idea I ever had. It left a little chatter. I'm finding that I need to do a lot of draw filing on these and that's time consuming.

Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

It was 70 when I rose for java, and went to the sun room to watch the birds and animals scutter about…A murder of crows came in and like to have drove me nuts with all their cawing….I finally had to go run them off…They can get loud….I did have some 100 mmg. of drugs left, so I took one before heading to the shop….No problem, as those are less dosage, and no dizziness or woozy feeling…..I had a pretty productive day. I milled and cut the aprons for the table, then set up (that took forever) to cut the tenons, using my dado blades, and the cross cut sled I made to do that with (the latest one I made). The aprons are 3" wide, and I didn't have a sample, so I had to make one before doing the real ones….That was aggrevating, as I have about a dozen different samples, and not one 3" wide…..But…..I got them cut (I like to cut them a little fatter, then sneak up on them using a 1" very sharp chisel, down to 1/4".....So…I had to shut down and come in and help my espousa clean windows….AARR!!!!...Now it's supper time, then a good series on Netflix….Blacklist..!!!!

Don…..Glad the lady liked the display case you made for her….It's always a pleasure to hear people speak of the work we do for them….Sometimes that's reward enough….I take pleasure in that…..Don, I'd give up drugs before my coffee….Before I croak, I'm gonna drink a pot….

Bill….A very nice tribute to a fallen or deceased firefighter…..At least you didn't have anyone rioting about it….

dawsonBob….Yes it did….What I do now it take the smaller dose in the morning, and the bigger dose at night about an hour before hitting the rack….It seems to make me snooze better….No side effects in the morning….so far…..

Well gang, I'm shutting down for now, and eating a bite, so ya'll have a good evening….


----------



## jwmalone

Well sounds like you guys had a good day. I cleaned the shop a bit and sharpened a couple irons. I used my #45 to cut some groves in a drawer bottom, worked perfect. You have to keep it nice and level or the skates will bind as you get deeper, but I think its a nice tool. And the blades I bought a couple had some lite rust but most looks as if they were never used so…... I got a good deal.


----------



## BurlyBob

JW I get the bulk of these planes out of the way and I'm going to jump into learning that 4. I watched Roy Underhill yesterday use it to make some really nice little gift boxes. It sure looks like a fun tool. I plan on getting real acquainted with mine. I have to replace that rosewood fence and I'm seriously leaning to using a piece from my only piece of India rosewood. I bought it over 25+ years ago. It was a piece maybe 4/4 buy 6×16. I paid $25.00 for it. I can't imagine what it costs nowadays. This seems like a real good use for it!


----------



## jwmalone

You will love that 45 Burly bob, I'm getting good vibrations from the #45 forum her on lj. Mr. mosquito and those other guys know their ******************** I'm telling ya. so if y haven't already check em out.

Beach boys playing on the radio hence the reference 
And if I haven't mentioned it before (I have) Roy Underhill is my favorite super hero, No spandex or cape but man where does he get those wonderful toys :)


----------



## Cricket

I may have to dig my hoodies out for the cold front moving through.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the low 80's today and blue bird skies. Hopefully get a couple of planes flattened today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's ba-a-a-a-ck. Summer's back, and it's a hot one fer sure. 100 degrees is the forecast here in San Diego today, which is actually hotter than most real summer days. It should start cooling off tomorrow, thank goodness.

Cricket, I don't think of 68 as bone chillingly cold but, yeah, a hoodie might be nice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon ya'll,

At 7:30 when I rose for my morning java, it was 60 with plenty of sun, no wind, and some clabber in the sky…not much…..So after a half pot, I headed to the shop….I got all the tenons cleaned up to fit the mortises I had cut. I used a 1" Marples (not that Chinese junk…these are made in Sheffield, England, and are very sharp). It was time for a glue up. Got the legs and aprons glued up and under clamps right before going in for dinner…Now I'm playing the waiting game for it to dry….Once they are dry, I'll make the top. It"ll take about 3 wide boards after milling, planing and jointing….I just butt joint the boards and glue and clamp….The table top will be about 20" x 20".......Oh yea…..the high today will be 85 with the same predictions as this morning….A low of 61 predicted..

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you're whipping right along on them planes….At the rate you're going, you'll be done purty quick….

JW…...Sorry, but Roy Underhill ain't one of my favorite woodworkers…..He's too old fashioned for me….I'm a power tool guy….He's old school, which is fine, if you like that sort of thing…!!


----------



## jwmalone

Low 80s today pretty nice out there.
Rick, Ive always liked ole Roy, But I'm also a big fan of Tim (the tool man) Taylor. LOL Depends on the mood I'm in I guess. Nothing like a good power tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. Just got home from building a new back porch at cindys office. Tomorrow I need to pour a concrete pad for the steps. Then Wednesday I'll build the step.
I like to watch the hand tool guys. Then I go to my shop and turn on all the power tools.
It was about 58 when I woke up today and made it to about 72. Tomorrow I'll wake to about 50 and should reach 68.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They added more nice days here in WW, the Tuesday and beyond rain has turn to Indian Summer ;-)

I'm a Roy fan, cut fingers and all. He's usually finished before Norm can make the setup.

Looking for some 3/8 rod couplings left over from electrical to work on my RV spare tire carrier. Tore the garage apart yesterday. I found 1/2 and 1/4. Just when I decided I used them all up before I retired, they revealed themselves. I sue hate when I buy something then find I have a lot of it! ;-( Lucked out this one time ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess I'm one of the odd ones here. I swing both ways…at least only as far as tools go. I like them both, power and hand. I've found myself in a compromising position on more than one occasion, whipped out an old school hand tool and got the job done. I always make sure to clean it off and wipe it down before I put it back. Yup, some of those hand tools really fit the bill. Don't get me wrong I love my big Delta x5 table saw and other such wonders just as much.

Rick, I knocked out those #6's today, 4 or 5 block planes and started on that #10 and a #7. I'm thinking I've got at least one more day on that #7 and #10. I forgot just how much work those big planes are to flatten. What I'm doing now is on a 60 grit sanding belt. I generally work them all the way to 600. So I'm just barely out of the starting gate with these. I've got 20 more to follow. I'm looking at working on planes till early November. That's just getting the soles flat and polished. Then there's all the parts to clean, irons to sharpen and chip breakers to mate nice and tight. I'm pretty certain I'm going to thin the herd and find good homes for a few of them. Maybe it will offset some of my expenses. Doubt I'll ever make any money on them, but I never expected to anyway. What I'd really love is to make enough off them to buy a Stanley #1 and #2 hand plane. Those would go in glass display cases in the Man Cave.

Well I got some electrical work to do. Be back here later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi all, 
Well, it hasn't been in the trippel digits for over a week now, I think that the cactus patch is cooling down and the hot season is over. We did get a bit of welcome rain this past week and promises of more sprinkles. With the southern flow of air, we call it Oregon mist … Yep, missed Oregon and hit Arizona …

I did a brave thing this past week, I cleaned and dusted the shop!! ... As I was going through one of the scrap bins I wondered why I ever kept the 1-1/2 inch by 3 foot piece of OSB? ...

While I was going through the cutoffs, I cut about 100 pen blanks of various woods and I got a very full milk crate of pen blanks … Now, I have made two pens in the last 20 years, so I think I will donate them to some worthy cause.

Traditional tool vs: Power tools? Man I love 'em both … Roy has taught me to love the hand plane and the traditional tools of yesteryear … Roy has taught me the awareness of wood grain and movement. 
Norm is a power tool junkie, He never changes a router bit, he just changes routers … He's got one for each bit.
Norm has taught us to "Read and understand the safety instructions that come with your power tool" " And to wear these … Your safety glasses".

Then there is Scott Phillips …

But as my work goes, I swing both ways, but I use more and more hand tools in my work these days, and have discovered the satisfaction of string inlay and banding inlay to accent the wood.

Be safe and till next time …


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy, stringing and inlay is something I would love to learn…when I get caught up! That artistic stuff I see makes me envious of their skills. Sadly no place around here to learn that sort of thing.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's hazy out this morning with light and cold winds. The temp is 52 with a high expected to be 60. It's a far cry from *Dawson Bob's* weather. Can you push a little of that heat this way Bob? Rain is in the forecast for today and everyday this week. The rain is supposed to start around 2:00 PM.

Well you guys brought up a new subject that I like. I have to agree with *Grumpy Mike* on it though. As far as TV woodworkers, I like them all. I like to watch them and get ideas. Although some of them are full of themselves. Each one has something to offer, but I am partial to Norm because without him, I wouldn't have become so interested in woodworking. Yes, I have a little of my father and Grandfather in me, but it was Norm that inspired me to actually learn how to make things, him and Wood magazine. I would like to be able to use the old tools but I do like the speed of finishing a project quickly with power. I just can't visualize me planning a board with a hand plane, the edge maybe, but not the flat. Incidentally, I record all I can and watch them when I can.

I'd like to go down the road and watch the Amish make furniture one day. But, they don't like people coming in and watching them. They are building a house a few miles from me and you can see the progress they are making. They usually have their horse and buggy's tied up outside someplace near the house while they work. There is no power or a generator humming anyplace. Cool.

Well it looks like the flood waters are on the rise in the middle states. According to the weather channel, *Cricket* is getting water down in San Antone. You better get your water wings on Cricket.

Well guys, I've got to get things done so I'm off like a prom dress. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

92 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today, an almost ten degree drop from yesterday. Let it be known far and wide that I hate hot! I guess I'm spoiled, nowadays. I remember humping a hundred pound pack in 110 degree weather when I was younger. That would kill me now. 92 with air conditioning is tolerable, just tolerable.

Don, I would certainly ship you some of this heat if I could, and you're welcome to it! If you were to send a little of that rain my way, I'd appreciate it.

As far as the power vs traditional tools thing goes, I have to say that yes, I am in favor of tools. Big loud, honking suckers, down to itty-bitty little thingamajigs, they're all cool in my book. Mostly I favor hand tools, but if you were to try to take away my Bosch 1617 or even my cheap, crummy table saw well, sir, you would have a fight on your hands.


----------



## Grumpymike

hi All,
Wonderful day here in the cactus patch, a cool 83° and overcast with promisis of a shower or two … life is good.
Hey *BB*, you know, there are no classes around here either, but I saw an article on string and berry inlay, in Fine Woodworking by Steve Latta and it just fascinated me … So, I bought a tool, and gave it a try, then I bought a couple more tools to make life easier and then hunted for patterns. ... The only way I have found to learn this craft is to try it out, make mistakes and learn from them … My first piece still looks good, "if ya don't get too close".

I'm with *Don* on his statement about Norms inspiration. I'd bet that a bunch of us were inspired by his "New Yankee Workshop" series … I have most of them on VHS recorded from the TV.

I remember back in the day, when I wore a younger man's clothes and living in Seattle, we watched Wally's Workshop on KING television every Saturday … Geezz!, that was about 50 years ago. 
He was more of a DIY kind of guy, but Norm brought us real Woodworking …

Off like a prom dress? Oh gawd …

Be safe folks it takes no longer.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We're getting closer to winter in the rust belt, we've had low temperatures right at 50 at least a couple nights now and some of my tomatoes won't be ready for a few weeks yet, probably just in time for the first frost.


----------



## Grumpymike

I've been there *YETI*, Maters frosted so we had fried green tomatoes … Right now, our second planting is blooming and there are small maters coming on … "bout another 25 to 30 days till The early ones are ready.
We grow 'em all year … Fresh tomatoes in Feb. for us old desert rats.


----------



## jwmalone

RICK, did ya hear that!!!! them boys are eating fried green maters in February!!!!!!!!!! Hell I think I've found my retirement nirvana and its in the desert. Fried green tomatoes year round weeeeee doggy 
You guys got buttermilk biscuits to go with that?


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys and your tomatoes. Makes me think of my Grandma's tomatoes. She live in SW Iowa, grew the best tomatoes in the world. Big fat sweet ones. She learned me, one of my favorite sandwiches. About 1/2" slice of her maters, and mayo. Don't get no better. She also had the worlds best peaches. One of them and a cold glass of milk from Uncle Charles cow. The best breakfast a kid could have. Sure miss those simple pleasures!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I saw your rocker on the projects. You sure knocked that one out of the ball park. A wonderful piece of craftsmanship! Your selection of complimentary wood is fantastic. That's one for the record books.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW after the clouds burned off. We had a sprinkle overnight but not much more than a heavy dew.

I like power tools, but Roy is still my favorite woodworker. I have a hankering to try that string inlay too. Got some thin holly and a little router bit, but never got a project done to inlay yet ;-( Too many interests and too little time!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually sunny out this morning. I'm totally surprised after the crappy day we had yesterday. And, the weatherman said we would be having rain for the rest of the week. The temp right now is 54 with a high of 68 today and no rain in the immediate forecast.

I can finally get some decent work done on my "portable garage". I bought a tent like building for $75 at an estate sale recently, but because of the weather, it's been holding me off from putting it up. Normally these "buildings" cost around $600 to $1,200. It's a canvas type material on the outside with a tubular metal frame on the inside. The dimensions are 14' wide by 20' long. I bought it so I could keep my lumber inside out of the elements. I worked on it for a while yesterday in the drizzle but, got tired of it quickly. Today is a good day to try to finish it up. Recently, I bought another pile of lumber and it's laying everywhere. I can't work on anything in my shop because of all the lumber so I've got to get this thing done.

I've been nursing my tomato plants along knowing full well that the frost is gonna get them eventually. With the sun out today, maybe I'll get a few more ripe ones. Because my wife still holds onto her southern roots, she likes fried green tomato's too. She's a darn good cook, but I'm not so sure I wanna try that fried green stuff yet. She just finished a batch of butt kicking apple butter though and it's great.

Well, I think it's time to get off my butt and start working on my building. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Only a couple more warm days till temps start dropping like a rock.

I spent the best part of yesterday rubbing that #7 on 60 grit sand paper. That bugger still has a bow from one end to the other and a side to side cup. I'm going to give it a rest and spend the day cleaning irons, screws and chip breakers. I might have to break down and buy another file. I'm pretty sure I wore out those cheap Chinese ones. I was looking at the edges of some of the irons. I sometimes think the previous owners knew just enough about sharpening to be dangerous. I got one that looks like they tried to sharpen it on the driveway.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It only got down to 56 last night, but that's still about 14 degrees too cold for me. Oh well, I've always got June to look forward too, in the mean time high gas bills here we come!


----------



## firefighterontheside

69° today with full sun. What a great day. Finished up a back porch project for cindys office today. The old one was rotting and falling apart.
Thanks BBob. I'd like it to be a family heirloom. I need to build an addition on my house to have a spot for it.
Don, I need pictures.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, which beats the holy living heck out of the scorching 101 we had a few days ago. Eighty-seven is still too hot, but it's better. We've got a cooling trend starting in the next few days, and I'm looking forward to it.

Bill, I just had to leave a comment on your chair in the projects. Number two in the daily three: not too shabby, Bill. Not too shabby at all.

Never tried fried green tomatoes myself, but I'd like to. I generally like tomatoes no matter how ya fix 'em.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I got up at the "Butt crack of dawn" (as BurlyBob says)...Actually it was 5:45, cause me and my partner were heading to the lake today…More on that later….

It was 58 when I rose really early this morning, and a touch of fog, and no wind at this time..The sun rose about 6:30, and I left the house at 6:45 to meet my partner…..More on that later…!!....

The high will be 80, plenty of sun, and brezzy…..Pretty much all day yesterday I worked on my table…..Got the top glued up and under clamps, so I quit as my wife and I were gonna head to town. She needed to go to Sally Beauty Supply, then to Staples for more supplies….Then we headed over to ElChico's Mexican foos place and had supper, then to Wally World for a few grocries….Whew…I was wore out when we got home…Got my gear ready, as we were taking my partners' boat today…..Ok…now for the fish story….We got on the water about 7:00, and made a 13 mile run up the lake to find our fish….This s pot has been holding fish on it for about 2 weeks now…smallies, largemouth, and spots….Caught several spots and lm in the 2-3 lb. range….nos smallies…Hum…!! The wind got up to about 15-20 mph, and it ran us off the water about 11:30. We had caught about 20 fish at that point, but only boated about 13-14…The rest we lost at the boat…They just came nubuttoned for some reason…But….it was a good morning…Came in, showered, had dinner, and here I am….

I'd like to have me some of them green fired maters'....They sit well with some red beans, cornbread and taters, some homemade chow-chow, and like JW said…some buttermilk bisquits…..Yummy…!!! Around my neck of the woods, all we can grow is rocks….It they were maters, the deer and squirrels would eat them all…..
Well boys, it's getting close to my fart sack time, so I'll say adios for now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, we had the same problem on Lake Erie…...fish coming unbuttoned. Kept checking our hooks.
I'm making goulash for dinner. It smells good from the crock pot.


----------



## BurlyBob

I too, had the same thing last time I was on the driver. Makes for a nice clean release. Makes it easier to get the lure back in the water for another bite. I've got to get back on the river soon, maybe next week.

I soaked a bunch of irons, chip breakers, screws and washers in the Evaporust. First time I've ever tried it. that's some pretty darn impressive stuff! Sure made my day easier. I cleaned off one iron and found out it's a Sweetheart era. I found a 2nd one but who ever the fool was who owned it must have used it as a chisel. The back edge is all peened over. I still have to problem children, a #6 and that #7. I'm thinking they are going to be long term projects. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well it's been raining on and off since yesterday around noon, we need the rain but the cooler temps seem that much colder now. I guess it's time to fertilize and take care of some of the landscaping now that I don't have to worry about anything getting scorched.

Bob if it's staying too hot for ya in San Diego you can spend the winter in the rust belt and I can go out there through about the end of May!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy out this morning with a temp of 62. The winds are running 16 mph out of the Northeast. That wind is cold coming off the lake. The high for today is 65. While they are not predicting any rain today, I'll bet it shows it's ugly head later today. We are on the extreme northern edge of that low that is hanging around the Midwest. As a side note, I can't believe it's that time of year that I have to wear a sweatshirt when I go outside. I hate that!!!!

*BB Yeti*, It's gotta be raining to beat the band in your neck of the woods. That Low system is hanging around just south of Michigan and will probably start moving east to your neck of the woods.

*Burly Bob*, I like your comment about the people that sharpen plane irons. I think you were talking about me. I need to take a class in sharpening irons. I typically use the side of my grinder wheel to sharpen them. That's gotta make you squirm a bit. LOL I can picture the expression on your face right now when your reading this. LOL But, really I don't know how to sharpen them.

*FF Bill*, I will send pictures as soon as I get it done. It's been a struggle so far since I don't have a manual to use for help. The only reference material I have is pictures I took of the building before I took it down. BTW, I think you did a marvelous job on that rocker.

Well speaking of the building, I worked on it all day yesterday. I had plenty of sunshine to work with so lot's got done. My knees feel like I've been kneeling on boulders all day long. And the second part of that pain is after kneeling so much, I've got to try to stand up again. My legs just throb all night long. I cant' believe I"m getting old. Today I think I'll be able to put the main sail (tarp) up. I got both ends put up just in time for a big storm to roll in. I was worried they would be like a sail in the wind, but it all held together great. So, today it's onto the biggie. Can't wait to get it done.

*Dawson Bob*, Here we are "Chill'n" here in the Midwest and your'e cooking out west. Like* BB Yeti*, I'll trade you for the winter.

Well, looks like the clouds are getting thicker. Guess I'll check the radar one more time before I go out and mess with my tent. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Don your grinder sharpening reminded me of a character I saw on YouTube. He took a blue handled Marples chisel to a belt sander/grinder and was throwing sparks everywhere. He was bragging how fast it was and yada, yada, yada. That poor chisel was red hot. I cringed watching him. I figure things cost less if I take good care of them and make them last longer.

Think I'm going to get a piece of emory cloth and see if I can use a sanding block to knock down those high spots. With any luck I'll have 2 planes flatten by night fall.

Looking to hit 84 today. Next week in the 50's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I hope everyone is feeling good this morning, and ready for the day….It was 56 when I slouched to the kitchen, and looked out to check the temp.. Plenty of sun, really breezy as the wind is kicking up to 10-15 mph… It would be a rough ride on the lake this morning…..So…. after this cup and grabbing another, I'm heading to the shop to try and finish up the table. The top is ready to sand and cut to proper size, then I'll put a small chamfer or roundover on the edges, and use figure 8's to add the top….After re-sanding everything lightly, it'll be ready for a finish. Being it's just a shop table, I'll use either Shellac or Tung oil…..The high today will be 72….The leaves are falling rapidly, and fall is certainly right around the corner, if not already here….You guys stay frosty…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it feels like fall out now. It was 52 when I got up to go to work. It's only 58 now and cloudy. Looks like rain, but I don't think that will happen. Supposed to be 69 today. Clouds will need to vamanos for that to happen.

Thanks for your comments on my rocker guys.

I think you all know, but I love this weather. Im happy to have my hoodie on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another beautiful day in WW shaping up. Sunny out headed to about 70 ;-) Lots of projects going, but none of them recreational wood working ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

87 sunny degrees again here in San Diego. It should start cooling off tomorrow, and a little more each day. No rain in sight, of course.

Yeti and Don. While I really appreciate your generous offers, I'm going to try to tough it out here for awhile longer. It's going to start cooling down now and, well, I wouldn't want to deprive you of all the joy you experience frolicking in a pristine white winter wonderland. I'm afraid that I couldn't possibly appreciate that special "winter wonderland" as much as you fellows who grew up there, so I won't deprive you. Thank you again though. I'll always remember your thoughtfulness in offering to save me from the heat.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 84 for here and I'm done for the day. Poor Duke our yellow lab just doesn't do well in the heat. She'll be a lot more comfortable next week. The wind has been blowing all day. My neighbor has one of those hybrid poplars. It's like a poplar leaf blizzard out here. I keep trying to take his leaves back home where they belong but he doesn't want them. Go figure.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 60 out this morning with cloudy sky's. The forecast for today is 62 with more cloudy sky's. That low system is spinning it's heart out south of the Michigan line. Just far enough south to not get us wet so far.

I can't talk long as the wife and I are going on another road trip and we are leaving soon. I just tried to put my pictures on here to show you guys what my project has been, but as usual they are't attaching. This happens from time to time on LJ. It keeps telling me I can only load files up to 5MB. But, it's from the same source each time I load them. So, something is wrong with LJ again.

Gotta go boys, so we'll see you tomorrow. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Don. I had the same problem Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For Don.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/269266


----------



## BurlyBob

Have a good trip Don.

Well the weatherman says that today is the last warm day of the year 78. Tomorrow down into the 50's.

After posting my planes on the restoration page and heeding their advice. I'm putting these on the shelf and moving on to the other 20+ on the bench. I have got to tell you, I am totally impressed with that Evaporust.
I learned about it here at LJ's and I'm a believer now. Hopefully these smaller planes will be less work.

Have a great fall day. I heard geese this morning, may start scouting again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

They're calling for a high of 84 here in San Diego today. It should be down in the 70s tomorrow, and for the next little while, too. I've had enough heat for awhile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast in WW today. I over estimated yesterday, only made the low 60s. I did a little brazing with one of those Bernzomatic torches yesterday on my RV bumper. It was a vertical weld in a bit of an awkward position for a old guy. First time I used gas to weld since high school. Amazing, just like riding a bike, you don't forget ;-) Busy day. Got to get ready to move mom to her new house and then sell her's. The new one closed yesterday.


----------



## BurlyBob

So WWBob. You gonna stop in on your way thru? You plan it right and I'll have the BBQ fired up for lunch.

Here I was looking forward to a productive day getting some of my planes on line. Damn if "Stick in the Mud", didn't screw that up. Using her sweet helpless nature to rope me into working on daughter's house. It's a scam she's got going!!! At least I'm done over there for this year. ON the up side I got her convinced to call a plumber to put in a garbage disposal, shut off valves and outdoor faucets. I'm thinking I won out. All I had to do was put in those things to keep leaves out of the gutters. It was a PITA, but at least it wasn't plumbing!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I'll see how the timing is. I will be pulling the 5er and the better half will be navigating ;-)

Partly cloudy today, about 60. Nice weather, not too hot, not too cold, and not wet ;-) That will be changing too soon!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, There is a light drizzle out there this morning and the temp is 57 and is not going to improve much from there.

The wife and I had a LONG road trip yesterday to our state's capital, Lansing. It was long due to all the rain we rain into and the road construction. It took us about 3.5 hours to get there. We hit a few estate sales along the way but found that the closer you get to the capital, the more expensive the merchandise is. Those people must think they are selling gold to you. We got home quite late, around 8 PM. All in all, it was a fun trip with my wife.

*FF Bill*, Thanks for the camper lead on LJ. I checked it out and it does look good, but I couldn't find the bathroom and shower. Did you see one? LOL Looks like a doable project though.

I think I'm gonna go out and try to re-stack my lumber in my new tent. I was gonna try to stand it up but, I don't think it will fit, so I'm gonna make some lumber racks to lay them down.

Well, I'm on my last cup of coffee so I guess I'll meander out and drink my coffee and scratch my A$$ like all the old farts do around here. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning senoir's,

Here it is Saturday, and we're almost at 6,000 post…..unbelievable….!! When I started this thing I never dreamed it would go this far….But you guys have shown your true colors, and stuck with it….It's because we have such good people on this thread, and I think we have a good time as well, and I hope everyone has enjoyed it as much as I have…..I think it's because we are such a diverse group of folks from all walks of life who enjoys posting the weather in their neck of the woods, and letting us know what's going on in their lives….Plus all the good stories, and pictures of projects we've built makes it more interesting, and it makes you want to know what's gonna happen next…lol…...So thanks for sticking with it, and let's go for 7,000+......Thanks again, ya'll for another good year…

It is 68 now, and partly cloudy with a high of 77…..No wind and no rain forecast for a while. So get out and enjoy the day…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Rick, great thread you got started ;-) Sun is out already in WW, not much above 60 today. Fluffy clouds strolling by.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sun is coming and going in the rust belt, they weather folks say we shouldn't have any rain but it's been looking very ominous a few times as the dark clouds pass by. I'm hoping to stay dry today so I can get some outside work taken care of after two days of on/off rain and drizzle.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

79 sunny degrees is the forecast here in San Diego today. Much better than the 101 we had a little while ago. Going to be cooling off even more over the next few days.

This has been a good thread, and many thanks to Rick for starting it. Good guys on this thread, which helps keep it together.


----------



## BurlyBob

Agreed Rick, this is my favorite. It's sunny, windy and mid 60's.

Head to the store for some more sand paper for those planes and one of those wire brushes for my Dremel. Got to get into those tight little places my fat fingers won't go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Starting to sprinkle here in WW, dousing my hopes for a nice day to verk outside ;-) Oh Well, I'm pretty well done getting ready to go.

Geez, BBob, you should have tipped us off a month ago so we could have bought 3M stock before the run on sandpaper ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Starting to sprinkle here in WW, dousing my hopes for a nice day to verk outside ;-) Oh Well, I'm pretty well done getting ready to go.

Every time it sprinkles, I think how much you would appreciate it DBob ;-)

Geez, BBob, you should have tipped us off a month ago so we could have bought 3M stock before the run on sandpaper ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, no kidding! This plane restoration is getting to be a pain in the Gluts. I did a head count this morning, 18 to go. I'm definitely thinning the herd before I start this again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry boyz for the 2x, guess I'm too clumsy to use the edit feature ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, somebody had to hit 6,000.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, no kidding. I did a head count this morning, 18 to go. This is turning into a bigger job than I expected. I may have to take a break and build something.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh WoW! Is there a prize DBob? ;-)

BBob, You can be our official glutton for punishment! & profession plane flattener ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

You've won a marvelous, no expenses paid trip to wherever you were going anyway.

Offer not valid in Hawaii, Puerto Rico, and Most of Los Angeles. See your local dealer for details.


----------



## BurlyBob

I am that. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself thru such nonsense. After all these years you'd think I'd know better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Congrats on getting us to 6000 with your banter this morning. I had a rough night at work last night. 6 calls when I should have been sleeping. It's been cloudy and cool all day with a few sprinkles. Basically what BByeti described. Took Sean to a Cub Scout event and then took apart old swing set. Start new one tomorrow. Now I'm sitting on the deck enjoying a leinenkugel and grilling some brats.

WWBob double posted in his effort to get to post #6000.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I was screwing around the garage/shop. I made a command decision. Finish the 3 planes already started and put the other 18 on the back burner. I'm tired of messing with them and my attention span is getting much shorter now. I need a change.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Started sprinkling again ;-( Spent too many days verking in the wet to do it in retirement too ;-)

I hate that Bill, looks bad on my record ;-(


----------



## bigblockyeti

Woken up at 4:40 this morning by a pretty good thunderstorm, thought about getting up but too many things to do, I'd need a nap later so I stared at the ceiling for a little over an hour. Showers are likely it looks like until Tuesday, hopefully the low temps will remain over 50 for a while as the tomatoes are getting bigger but no where near ready to pick yet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, I beat you by 10 minutes. Checked out the ceiling as well for an hour, it still looks the same. Made coffee and read the news. What an exciting life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cloudy…..again. Working on swing set and I got stung by a bee.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 57 when I stumbled to the kitchen for coffee at about 7:00, and seen it was that temp…..Sat in the sunroom and had my java, as the sun began to peek above the treetops….Went out to the shop to finish up a small minor detail, and it was time for another cup….It's now 65, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will be about 80….They say we might get rain about Wedensday, as we have a 60% chance…..We'll see how that turns out….

I finally got my break table finished and sanded down fairly smooth…Two coats of tung oil, and now it's dry and ready to use…..Do ya'll remember me saying about a week or so ago that I was swapping things around and changing things up in the shop? I have a work bench that I had my mortiser, grinder, and occilating spindle sander on. I built individual stands for each of them, and cleared off the bench for my wife to cut out her quilting and sewing materials as the one she uses in her sewing room is too low…So she'll use this one as it's higher, wider, and longer….I like having the tools on their own stands, and mobil….It took a couple of weeks to get them all built, but now I like it better…..I took pictures of everything, but this stupid phone won't let me import them to my photo album…..I installed the latest updates (iOS 10.0.2) last night, and I don't like it at all…It's a lot different than the old update…..It sucks….Apple thinks they have to build a better mousetrap, but sometimes they screw things up in my opinion and makes it worse…If it ain't broke, don't fix it….When I can figure this out, I'll post some pictures for your viewing pleasure….


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas dias, Señores,

A high of 74 is what was called for here in San Diego today, but since it's already 78, I don't think that's quite accurate. At least it's cooler than it has been. Unfortunately, it's expected to get back into the 80s by Thursday.

I didn't stare at the ceiling at all this morning. Woke up; saw ceiling; went back to sleep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On the road today. Made it to LBs. Nice day for a drive to escape the congestion of WW.

I know what you mean Rick. Microsoft took over my computer last week for half a day to upgrade. Now half the web pages won't scroll up and down. Have to use the cursor, but it is touchy. Changes the size of the page to one letter on the screen or the webpage is a little dot in the upper corner when moving it around. If I try to change the size of the display using rhe cursor, it never works. Every once in a while what has just been typed will highlight and disappear with the next key stroke. Posting from this phone may become my favorite method! How many more of these down grades until we are back to square one using pen and ink?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It's about 9:18, and 60 degrees out, with partly clabbered skies, and the sun breaking throigh every now and then….No wind to speak of, and the high will be about 80…There is a chance of rain on Wednesday, so we might see a little moisture…We actually need it, as it hasn't rained here in a good spell….When the leaves start fallin' pretty quick, that means the trees aren't getting enough moisture to keep them green longer…..Sounds good to me.
I'm still trying to figure out what I need to do to up load pictures from my phone to my 'puter since they installed new updates….I've unlocked, re-set, and backed up things….all to no avail….Like I said in my other post, I've got pictures of projects I wanted to show you guys, but it ain't happening, and I don't know why…..I think a lot of times these new updates we have to put on our 'puters and phones screws them up more….Bob (WW) just mentioned that in his post above, and I believe it….
Since I can't up load pictures for ya'll to gander at, I think I'll head to the shop and find a project to build…..See what I can come up with…..Later, ya'll…. Stay frosty, gang….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 39 and partly cloudy might get to 60+. Rain and 50's the next few days. I'm coming down with a cold and that totally sucks. Thinking I'm going to stay inside today and try to beat it back. Only thing that seems to work is OJ and sleep.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Getting a cold or flu really sucks….It makes you feel terrible, run down, and listliss….Get plenty of rest, drink plenty of fluids, and like you said….sleep….Hope you beat that crap real soon….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's cloudy again. Haven't see the sun in a week.
Lunch break before getting back to the swing set.
All these reports are sounding more fall like all the time.
I need a frost to kill some dang sketos.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, you said the "F" word, I'm entirely comfortable letting the next frost wait another decade or two, that's probably the earliest I'll be ready for the cold again. It's been dipping into the lower 50's a few nights and that's already waaaaay too cold for me already.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas dias, y'all,

74 and sunny here in San Diego today. Now that's great weather to have. Goldilocks weather, as it were. Not too hot, not too cold, but just right. A little rain would make it just right.

BBob, that's miserable, but I think you're on the right track. A little vitamin C and a lot of sleep will fix any number of ills.

One advantage to living in San Diego is that there are hardly any 'skeeters. Not enough water for 'em, I guess. We don't get many frosts around here either.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, I guess that Fall has set in for sure, it's in the mid 80's every day and the days are getting shorter.

Since it's Monday, I'll recap what last week turned out in the shop. A nice Keepsake box, a 'Post Office Box door' coin bank, and two basket weave cutting boards. (Then I gave my wife a hug). Yep, been a busy week here in the cactus patch, and very enjoyable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Fall is in the air all right, 38 at La Grande this AM and leaves turning all the way from WW to Nampa!

Try Cold-eze and Airborne BBob. May not stop it but will shorten it.

I was thinking this hi tech stuff will kill itself with upgrades Rick. You can't post pics and I'm probably lucky it didnt go full auto when I doubled up the other day. ;-)

What I hate most about the upgrade is Mickeysoft putting messages on the screen telling me to link all my devices. It says to use an access code they emailed, but I don't have it and I'm not linking to get more BS multiple times if I did. I suppose the only way ro get rid of the notices is to call Mickeysoft customer service and sit on hold for at least an hour while a recorded nessage invites me to go to their web site to do something that can't be done there (


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's been a little foggy out this morning with a thin layer of cloud cover. The temp is improving a tad, but it won't last long. By the end of the week, it's gonna get cold. Got another cold front moving in from Canada which is gonna bring on fall even sooner than I want. The temp this morning is 59 and heading towards 71. I'm gonna enjoy that warm weather for now cause it won't last.

I got a grin out of you guys this morning complaining about the "puters". I have a love/hate relationship with them too. For me personally, I'm a keyboard smasher or a mouse chucker. I've been known to put my fist through the keyboard a few times in my past. And for the mouse, well anyway you get the picture. I get frustrated with computers easy. I don't understand them and I'm leery of installing new updates in either my computer or my phone. You just don't know what's gonna happen when you do. I haven't been able to load pictures on LJ for a while and I haven't changed a thing.

*BB Yeti*, I hear ya about fall. I don't want the frost to get here let alone the fall. Those southern boys just don't get it. After living my whole life in the snow, I can't stand it any more. And, *FF Bill* want's to move to norther Minnrsota when he retires. Oh boy! He'll change his mind when he's old and the joints don't want to work in the cold. LOL

I finished my lumber "tent" shed yesterday. Boy and I'm glad too. My muscles and legs got really sore. I lost 3 pounds during this last week working on it. I was complaining to my wife night before last about my right arm and shoulder hurting, then I realized I was using my hammer a lot. I guess I'm outta shape. LOL The tent should work for a while I guess. I'd show pictures but, I can't load them.

*Burly Bob*, I hope that cold don't last too long. I hope you get better soon. Those colds last longer the older you get.

*Grumpy Mike*, You've been busy this week. We need to see pictures if you can load them. Those projects sound nice.

*Rick*, Congrats on getting 6000 on your thread. That's pretty cool.

*Dawson Bob*, you are a talker compared to about a year ago. I remember you were a one liner for quite some time. I'm glad your back to normal. Now to get your butt back in the shop again. Or have you been out there and you just haven't said anything. LOL

Okay guys, I've said enough. I've got to get out and mow the lawn. It's rained so much in the last week, my lawn looks like a hay field. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you yahoos,

It's the same old crap….just a different day….! For some reason I woke up eariler than I wanted to, but made my way to the coffee pot, grabbed a cup, and went to the sun room to watch the sun break over the trees…The animals were out in force trying to find them some grub to eat. It was 60 then, now it's 63, partly clabbered over, and I smell the stench of leaves burning down the road…The neighbors get out early to do that crap….That's all these old retired people have to do….work in their yards and burn leaves…..I let my gardener take care of mine…

I'm leaving after while to go eat dinner (them Yankees call it lunch) with all the fishing gang (5) at one of them's house…Cooking burgers and brats on the grill, and fixins'.....so it's a free meal. Then I'm going to Lowes to pick up a couple of gallons of mineral spirits and some screws for my figure 8 fasterners…..#6×5/8's…..and some sheets of fine sand paper…..I've got another project in mind to start soon….I'm gonna build a tool stand for my belt sander, and do away with the factory stand and mobil base….takes up too much room with it's wide foot print…........I still can't upload pictures on my 'puter to post on here….It's a real pisser…That latest download on my phone "screwed the pooch" for that….It was trying to make me use a finger print and a passcode to unlock the phone…..Screw that..!! It says my phone needs to be "unlocked", and it is…..I hate these dang devices sometimes….

BurlyBob….Hope you're puttin the whip on that cold….Fluids and drugs…!!

Bill….Yep…. We could use a frost down here too to get rid of the skeeters and bugs..Won't be long…

BByeti….The only way you're gonna get out of the cold is to move out of Ohio to a warmer climate….like Florida…..or out in Arizona where Mike lives…...

Bob (WW)....I agree with you 100% on these stupid 'puters and phones…..Sometimes I just wanna trhow them in the yard, and let the birds crap on them, and the squirrels chew on them…..I just wonder how far they can go with all this stuff….I've always said they are gonna "dot and com us to death".

Don….Sounds like you're in business with your tent set up…..You're ready now to have a revival…pass the plate.

Well boys, that's it for me for now…Later ya'll…Stay frosty…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cloudy, might rain/drizzle today and only 42. It might get to mid 50's. Looks like I'm gonna be batching it for a few days. The wife is headed to Boise. She's itching to spend a little time with the grandson. I'm gonna stay here in quarantine. I've leveled out now so this isn't going to be one of those killer colds just a PITA.
I'm going to start up planning Christmas presents.. This year only for the immediate family! Absolutely nothing like I did last year! My idea is a pair of wall sconces with an oval mirror and a glass chimney on oak with a sort of old English look to it. Thankfully it won't cost an arm and a leg or consume my life like last year.
You all stay healthy!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny: a nice fall day here in San Diego today.I'd like to report that there's a nice, gentle rain falling. I'd like to, but that would be a lie.

I'm waiting on a delivery from my local supermarket right now. Pretty cool, really. Just shop at their website and they deliver, which is great for those of us who have trouble getting around. Now I don't have to go to the store, the store come to me.

BBob, even if it's not a killer cold, rest and liquids will make recovery happen sooner.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you shop rats,

I had a pretty eventful day today…I went and had dinner (them Yanks call it lunch) with all the guys I fish with at about 11:45 at one of thems house….We had grilled out burgers, cole slaw, chips, baked beans, tea, and desert was apple pie….Yummy..!! When I got there, they were working on one of the guy's boat (he has a Ranger Z20) putting in a new transducer in the bilge area for his dash mounted depth finder….They had it tore all apart with the seats out trying to feed the cable wire from the rear to the dash…..So while the epoxy was drying, we had dinner….Visited a while, and decided we'd fish on Thrusday, since it's supposed to rain tomorrow (80% chance). I left and went to Lowes to find the right size screws to use with my figure 8's, as I was low. I needed #6×5/8"....Got 'em…Also 2 gallons of mineral spirits and some sand paper sheets for my finish palm sander….Lowes has a crappy selection of that…Got home about 3:00, and took my siesta for a couple of hours….That's it….Now it's supper time, so I'll say adios till tomorrow…..Gonna kick back and watch a little Netflix…..Later yall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta go catch up, but here's what I did today. Those swing set beams are 4×6x14. Put them up myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what Don can't post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta go back to work tomorrow. Have to take a break from the swing set.

Bring on the cold…...the temp not the sickness. Don't want that.
I do my best work outside when it's cold. I've got trees to cut down. One is short leaf pine that is about 80 ft tall and 30" diameter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in the Treasure Valley, mid 60s.

I'm with ya Don. I don't want things moved around, no relearning curve, it is good enough. If anything, I want less, no notifications every time someone posts, I'll find it when I have time. ;-)

Packing a house and getting it ready to sell may take a week or two or three or!!!

Shed looks great Don.

A little minor frost bite will cure wanting to work out in it. A day on horseback moving cattle is about as bad as it gets without a howling blizzard. I had enuf wet and cold to last a lifetime. I'm staying warm and dry from here on! You can have it all Bill ;-)

Rick, are your phone pics too big to post? Mine usually are. Occaionally one will slip under the wire.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick your making me think I got to get to the river a couple more times this fall. The bass hookin will be amazing. Maybe next week. I'm still on the mend. 
It sure is quiet here now. Duke is at home with the daughter and "Stick in the Mud" is in Boise. I'm solo. It's so quiet and peaceful. I could almost get use to this!!!

Here's on for your guys. The cops showed up at my house the other night. The younger of the pair ask if I had a girlfriend/wife. Sure I said. The older asked if I had a photo. So I showed them one. He said, Mr. Pierce is appears she was hit by a truck. I said , Yeah I know. But She's got a nice personality and she's a great cook…

Ya'll think on that one awhile.

My best,
Burly Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning with plenty of sunshine. The temp is 64 already and expected to get to 76. Rain is coming in tonight though. After a cloudy start to the day yesterday, the clouds moved out and the sunshine came in. What a relief, warmth.

Spent the day yesterday cleaning up my mess in the shop and finally getting to cut the lawn after about 10 days of rain. What a mess, it felt like I was mowing a hay field, clumps of grass everywhere.

*FF Bill*, thanks for uploading my picture. I went in there yesterday and it was nice and dry and toasty. I think I made the right call buying that thing for $75. Now to have it last a year so I can prove to myself it works. What a difference it makes keeping all my lumber from my shop in my tent, I have room again in my shop. Bill, I understand how you feel about the cold. I just have to give a dig once in a while though, LOL. Hey, I saw those post you hauled up on your swing set. I don't think I wanna mess with you, LOL.

*WW Bob*, I just want to use the shed for storage, not working.

*JW*, you're MIA.

*Dawson Bob*, sounds like you're living the life of Riley out there in SoCal. Groceries being delivered to your doorstep and dreaming of it raining. Wow, what a life, LOL!

Alright guys, enough said, it's time to leave the puter and head out to the shop and do something positive today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

I got up this morning to pouring down rain..!!! It was thundering and lightening pretty bad around my neck of the woods….They called for an 80% chance….it's a 100%....and still coming down…Now they are saying it's gonna rain tomorrow, and we were supposed to hit the lake about 7:00 in the morning, but if it's raining…..I ain't going..!! There's always a better day to chase the elusive micropterus salamodes…I'm gonna clean my boat up this morning, as it's been a good spell since I have….It's kind of like cleaning the shop….I put it off as long as I can, then can't stand it any longer…..

Bill…Looks like the swing set is coming along nicely…..Will you leave it up when your kiddos get tired of playing on it.? That sucker will be heavy-duty with the big beams.

Don….That tent looks like the ticket for keeping your wood dry….Are those shelf units sitting on concrete or the ground? I can't tell which one….I'll bet it got kinda crowed in your shop with that much timber, plus what you already have/had…..Sometimes you just have to rearrange and move things around to improve the shop….That's what I did, but I can't post pictures to show you guys….Them new updates screwed my phone up…I''m still trying to figure it out….I guess JW will check in when he can….He may be busy stroking that paint brush….

Bob (WW).....On the phone pictures…No, it's not that….I just can't upload them….The pictures usually fit good. I up load them to the puter from the phone, and put them in a folder with all my other shop pictures….I haven't tried uploading them to Photobucket, so I may give that a whip and see it it'll work….Maybe it will…who knows.

BurlyBob…..Yep….You better hit the river before cold weather sets in up in your country….Not sure how much longer I'll fish…We usually fish through the fall and into winter till it's just gets too dang cold for my old bones…I could handle it when I was 30-50, but I'm getting on to 70, so it's a toss up as to how much longer I'll go out…..

Well guys, I still can't get email notices on here when ya'll post on our thread….and now the phone is screwed up….I'm blaming everybody…..Microsoft, Windows 10, AOL, and prolly LJs…...That's it for now..Stay frosty.


----------



## dawsonbob

Great morning to all,

The call for today is 73 and kinda sunny here in San Diego today. It's going to start warming up again tomorrow, though. Darn it.

Don, that tent/structure is pretty cool. How do you think it will do through the winter?

Bill, your swing set is pretty cool. You hoisted those beams all by yourself, huh? Well, you're a young fellow. I wouldn't attempt something like that now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Frustrating morning here. Worst part about being battalion chief. It rained some this morning. Now it's mostly sunny. May rain again this afternoon. 80ish out there.
Getting the beams up wasn't too awful bad. Lift one end up to where it won't fall and then the other end up onto the post.
Rick, you may need to change the resolution setting of your phone camera. If the pics are too big they won't load. LJ has a max size for pics to load. I used to have that problem with my phone.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, can't you just strap one of the beams for the swing set to the end of the ladder on the truck and move it into position?


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey All,
Lovely morning here in the cactus patch, warmed up to 80° at noon ... Clear skies and no rain in sight.
Monsoon season is over with a big blast on the last day of the season, we got 1/2 inch of rain.

Rick, The last updates screwed up my phone too. I went to the Verison Store, (our carrier) ... "The guy" there diddled with it for about 10 minutes and said that the "giberkarontus was turned off as was the fortasque … and they do that with the new updates "... So you might stop in your carriers store and see if they can help … Just an idea.

I think the Cell carriers do stuff like that so that you will have to go back to the store, and get the latest sales pitch.

Have a great day everyone and do it safely.

Yeti, you're going to be on the "I'm a man I can fix that" site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, can t you just strap one of the beams for the swing set to the end of the ladder on the truck and move it into position?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I wish BByeti. We can borrow most things that the FD owns, but the ladder truck isn't one of them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

You gonna have to 'splain youself"...What in the crap is a giberkarontus and a fortasque…???...lol. .If I could figure out where they are, I could do it….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

That's what I love about this thread all the new wonderful things I learn.

Let me take this moment to thank you guys for allowing me to join this gang. You welcomed me without any questions. For that I thank you! I've totally enjoyed our banter and I look forward to it every morning. You folks are the best!! I wish all of you the very best has to offer. May God Bless all of you.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy out and I mean REALLY foggy out. It's 61 right now and the forecast calls for a temp of 74 and sunshine. It rained purty hard last night for about 2 hours. It was a torrential downpour. Yesterday turned out to be a very nice day. I gotta enjoy these nice days cause there isn't many left in this year.

*Rick*, The floor of my lumber staging area (tent) is gravel and limestone mix. We are taxed on the amount of concrete we have on our property which is no big deal but, why pay more than you need. The tent is manly for keeping the lumber dry and out of the elements anyway. Most of that lumber you see was lumber I purchased at estate sales. I've probably got maybe $100 invested in my inventory. I've got three 8/4×10" x 9' white oak in that mix I'd like to get rid of cause I don't have the means to cut them down to usable size. At the last estate sale, I picked up 160 feet of birch. Now I just have to figure out what to use them for.

*FF Bill*, We were allowed to use certain things too back when I was first on the department. Things changed though because things came back broken many times. Some people can sure screw up things.

*Dawson Bob*, Good Question concerning the winter torture to my tent. It's supposed to hold up to the beating of old man winter, but with my luck who knows. I'm gonna double tarp the thing just to insure it. It does have a steel tube frame that helps keep the structure in place. I've gotta go out and see if it made it through the monsoon we had last night. So far, so good though.

Well boys, I'm gonna go out and see what trouble I can get myself into. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I'm a firm believer of letting people use stuff from work (minus consumables), even if it is taxpayer owned (you break it you buy it in that case). It's a good barometer for the supervisors as to how well someone actually knows how to use something. In an emergency situation wouldn't be the right time for someone to break something you really need to get done what needs to be done. It would allow those in charge to determine if someone needed more training or an invitation to work somewhere else.

As for the weather, the rust belt will top out in the high seventies with no clouds in the sky and very little wind, the lows are remaining in the mid 50s until the weekend where we might see mid 40s at night which I'm really, really not looking forward to. A few of the leaves on the oak trees around me have just barely started to turn. I need to get the big leaf blower out and make sure everything is all tuned up for working hard the next couple months.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The forecast is for 79 and sunny here in San Diego today, substantially warmer than the 74 we had yesterday. I guess summer hasn't finished with us, because it's going to get hotter for the next few days, then start cooling off again Tuesday.

I feel the same way, Mr. BBob. This has been a great place.

Don, I only asked because I have a friend who is thinking of getting one. We don't have your kind of winters, of course, but the info is valuable. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is amazing BBob, when I joined LJ I never imagined that I'd get to know somebody by name, much less become friends. I joined the Stumpy group about 3 years ago and have since been to Oklahoma 3 times, and Indiana and Mississippi to meet up with those guys. I even met up with a few of them in Branson a few years ago. I guess I joined up with this group 2 years ago now. Now I can't imagine not being part of these groups of great people.

It got a little warmer than I'm happy about today. 86 and I've had to have my gear on twice. People cant drive today.
Tomorrow is supposed to be only 70.


----------



## BurlyBob

What's happening gang? still under the weather trying to heal up.

as always,
my best you all
Bob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy but I think the sun is gonna break through again today. The temp is 65 and heading to 77. We're supposed to get some rain later today. It rained last night and hard. It hit my roof so hard, it sounded like someone was pitching baseballs on the roof. I wish this front would hurry and get through. Of course, when it gets through, it's gonna get cold. Just like *BB Yeti*, I'm not looking forward to it. And, I'm not gonna worry about the leaves, I live in the country, there are leaves everywhere.

*Dawson Bob*, I misunderstood your question. My "tent" is not new. I bought it used and it was already nine years old and had been standing all that time. So with time, the tarp is beginning to rot. That's why I have to get a second tarp to help hold off winter. But new, I wouldn't hesitate on buying one (if I had the money). They hold up pretty well. This particular one is made by Shelter Logic if that helps. I like this one so much that when the old tarp needs replacing, I won't hesitate to buy a new one. I hope that helps.

*BB Yeti*, I understand your logic for using equipment and it makes good sense. And it makes good sense if I owned a construction company. However, if the FD equipment is broken we usually have to wait to get it repaired. Or if bad enough, purchase a new one. I'd hate to tell a tax payer that we couldn't help them in an emergency because the equipment is broke because we let one of our FF use it for his own purposes. When it comes to the fire service, there are some tax payers that don't understand, believe me. Here is another situation we have to go by, once the tax payer see's us using the equipment, they want to use it too. We aren't a rent-all service. It's like using our fire trucks to fill swimming pools. Some departments do that to earn extra money for their budget, but it's not a widely accepted practice in he fire service due to liability concerns. Incidentally, I wish you coulda been one of my tax payers when I was Chief.

*All Y'all*, Like *Burly Bob*, I too love all you guys. You're like family. It's amazing, I didn't come onto LJ to make friends but, that's just what happened. I usually sit down every morning with a cup of coffee and read what's going on. And yes, when someone doesn't say something for let's say a month (like someone we all know, *Rick*) I get worried and it's only because I care about each one of you. I too thank you for allowing me into your life and welcoming me to our little piece of the world.

Well, enough slobbering all over the place and getting sappy, it's time to see how the outside world is going. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shop rats,

As the sun broke over the tree tops, I looked out the kitchen window and it was 58…..Plenty of sun, no wind, and it's now 65, with a high of 69….It's getting cooler..!! The low in the morning is expected to be 45….Buuurr!!

I suspect some sort of cool front is moving in because of the hurricane (?)......Speaking of that, I'm really worried about my oldest granddaughter, who lives in Florida….About an hour from Miami….Her husband is in the U.S. Coast Guard, and is on call for duty when that thing hits the coast line…They will be patrolling the seas looking for lost boats, people, etc…..It's a dangerous job in times like this….They patrol for drugs runners coming in from Cuba, etc….
I was up at 5:30 yesterday morning to hit the lake at 7:00..Took my boat and met my partner at the ramp, along with the other guys in their boat….I headed to our first "honey hole", and was fishing when I heard the dangest screeching and carrying on. My partner open up the back lid, and it was a bilge pump, or aerator pump screaming…That noise will drive you nuts..!!! Got into the rod locker, found the fuse, in the fuse box, and pulled that sucker out…..It quit…!! So now I have to replace the pump, which means taking out the extra battery I carry, removing the cover to get to the bilge area, on my belly, and try to loosen the hoses, and pull it out to replace it…..I've had to do it before….Those things have an impeller, and sometimes a piece of trash or rubber gets in the pump and locks the impeller up, so it goes to screaming…!!!! Most times though, you have to replace them…..That's a job I really look forward to (insert a sour face here..!!) But we did manage to catch a few fish…all smallies…..Had one nice keep about 4#....I caught it on a Carolina rig in 40 ft. of water….The boat was in about 60 ft. of water…..

Guys…..That was a nice comment ya'll said about being on our thread…I'm glad we're all here together, too….It really makes it more fun, and I too look forward to reading all the comments you guys post, while I drink my pot(s) of java…..It just starts the day off right for me….Ya'll have some good things to say, and stories to tell..

BurlyBob…..Sure hope you can beat that cold…Sounds like you're not up to par yet….Keep working on it….Get better, my friend…!!

Don…..As far as I know of, I've never been MIA for a month….Maybe several days….JW must be on sabatical, too….

Well guys, that's about it for now…I better head to the shop and try to get going on getting to that bilge pump (insert another sour face here…)...Later ya'll…Stay frosty…..!!


----------



## Bonka

Matthew is starting to cruise by. I live in Orange Park, Fl. This is a bedroom of Jacksonville. 
First we had a Nor Eater hit with some wind and rain. Now the wind is picking up and I see on the TV shots of trees on houses and such.
The storm surge along the coast and up the St. John's river will probably to the most damage.
At present we are safe and sound. The power is on, the wind is blowing and it is raining.
I wonder if the USPS will deliver today? I just know one day that Clearing House Sweepstakes is going to show up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas. It was a cool morning. It got up to about 70 maybe, and now it's windy and cooling back down. Every so often a lot of clouds come by, but it's mostly sunny right now.

My task force sent about 45 folks to Florida last night, but I didn't make the list. It's not my month. Damn. I wanted to go. Two guys from my department went and the dad of one that works for me. He's a heavy rigger/crane operator and is on the team too. She's on the team too, but got left behind like me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

84 and sunny is the call for today here in San Diego. It won't be cooling off any until Tuesday. With what some of you are expecting from Matthew, I'm almost reluctant to post our weather, which is nothing.

BBob, I hope you're getting some rest so you can kick that thing.

Gerald, Batten down the hatches and stay safe. Matthew is a nasty one, for sure.


----------



## Bonka

The wind speed was posted on the TV @ 73 mph in Orange Park. I have yet to step outside. So don't call me stupid.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's looking like rain and it is a little windy too.

*Jerry*, I hope things go well for you down yonder. Keep your hat tied to your head and watch out for flying trees. Be Safe.

*Rick*, Maybe, Just Maybe I was exaggerating a little. But, just a little. LOL

See ya in the morning boys.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jerry,

We're all hoping for the best for you. Keep safe, and watch the weather stations (I know you already do) for further developments of the hurricane. Don't go out unless you just have to….Be safe as possible…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's today's update. Of my swing set. I mean my boys swing set.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill swingset looks good. I got one second hand for the kiddos and put it under an oak tree, before I was done reassembling it a ~6" branch fell from apparently over 80' and smashed too much of it to be repaired. FIL got them a brand new one for last Christmas which saved me a lot of time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in the Treasure Valley mid sixties and a nice sunset.

Too bad you missed the Great Adventure and got left behind Bill. Guess somebody's got to maintain the fort.

Hey Don, the guy across the street has one of those tents like that and he's had it up for about 15 years and his canvas is pretty well shredded this year. Probably better start budgeting for a new canvas.

Hope you get over that cold, BBob.

Glad you're still warm and dry Jerry.

I found LJ goggling for ideas for wooden toys for grandkids and I've met a lot of great guys many in the flesh.

The movers took mom yesterday. Now I have to get this house on the market so I may be awol at times.

One of mom's neighbors who came from the Yellowstone Basin told me there were 4 grizzly attacks over there this year. Hikers, hunters and fishermen. Nobody seriously inhured or killed. Might be time to take griz off the endangerd list.

Leonardo DiCaprio was in a movie in the last couple years about Hugh Glass' grizzly adventures in the 1820s fur trade era. Good movie, a bit over the top on violence. The end is wrong, Hugh Glass didn't kill the guys that left him, he just got his rifle back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wow, lots of typos in that one dictating on my cell phone )


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Brrrrrrrrr! It's cold out there this morning. The temp is 47 with a 7 mph which makes it feel colder than what it really is. But, the high for today is a whopping 52. Blue sky's above. The cold front is here me thinks. Did the cold get to you yet, *BB Yeti*?

*WW Bob*, I've already budgeted for a new tarp for the tent frame. I just want it to last one more year. I only paid $75 for the whole thing so I'm not expecting much for now. I just want it to keep my wood dry over the winter. I saw the movie you're talking about. I loved it, very action packed. I think there was a lot of violence because they are trying to cram several months of action into 3 hours of movie, just a guess.

*FF Bill*, I like your fort or ship or swing set. You did a fine job on it. It sounds like we all like it and so do your friends on FB. But, the question is: does your kids like it? LOL I'm sure they do though.

*Jerry*, now that the big blow is over, how much of a mess is there down by you. You know the news, they have to cover one street flooding and make it sound like the whole city is under water like Atlantis.

Alright, I've gotta get off here for now. I'm gonna go help the wife clean up the breakfast dishes. She made me pancakes this morning and she always makes a big production out of it when she does. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shop rats,

It was 47 when I went for my coffee at 7:20, with a lot of sun shining out there, and it's 52 now, so a warmup is in effect..!! They say the high today will be 75…We'll see.. Light and variable winds now, so not much, as compared to yesterday…it was really blowing here…But…..all's quite on the western front now….That was a good movie, too.

Jerry…Hope you all came out unscathed on the storm, and like Don said, hope you didn't sustain much damage.

Bill…..Looks like the swing set/ tree house is coming along nicely.. The way you're going, you'll have it up in no time, and the kiddos will be swingers…..

BurlyBob….Hope you're feeling more up to snuff today….Lots of liquids, and drugs…And forget rest, too….Get well so you can get back to the shop and make sawdust…..The fish will still be there when you go after them on the river….

Bob (WW).....I didn't see too many typos like you said….Glad to hear you got your mom moved in and squared away….I too saw that movie with Leonardo…."The Revenant", about Hugh Glass…Excellent movie..!!!

Don…..I've never heard of anyone having to pay more taxes on the amount of concrete they have or put down on their property….We don't pay any kind of tax here where I live….As far as I know of, you can have any amount of concrete….When I built my shop, I had over 10,850 sq. feet of concrete poured, and it was all figured into the cost of the shop….My homeowners insurance has no such "extra cost" for the amount you can have….I guess it depends on where you live, and how each state charges taxes for whatever….

Well all you shop dogs, I gotta head to the shop and get started working on my boat to get down in the bilge area to replace the bilge pump that went out on Thrusday…What a friggin' headache….! Ya'll stay frosty..!!

Edit: I still can't download pictures for my phone so I can show you guys what I've been building…Those new updates have it screwed up somehow….I'm about ready to throw that sucker in the trash..!! It keeps telling me to unlock my phone, and it is….Sometimes I hate technology…..!!


----------



## Bonka

Out power is back on after about 12 hours. I have no problem with that. Men cannot be sent into danger to fix things.
The worst part, for us, was a tree falling on our daughter's house. No injuries. It will take a crane to lift the tree off and that will not happen for a couple of weeks. She and our 16 yo grandson will be our guests for some time.
I will probably have to crowd source the net to buy his food.
There are trees down everywhere. We have seen several on houses, across streets and in yards. Most of them are the big hardwoods one often sees in the South.
There are roads gone and some almost gone. One man in Jacksonville Beach had a photo of a shark swimming in his front yard.
One large tree fell on a house hitting it right between two sister's bedrooms.
I can still read by lamp light and hit the toilet, well mostly, without a bathroom light.
All in all out family and friends did OK. Mainly due to no tragic injuries or death.
Wind ripping through one's 80 ft. trees and 80 mph is a sound that will be imprinted in my mind for a good while.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

86 and sunny here in San Diego today. At least that's what they're saying.

I get to go to a barbecue today. Smoked brisket, ribs and all the fixings. Yum! A lot of my friends will be there, too. Looking forward to it.

Bill, that's one heck of a swing set/play area. Mighty fine Sir, mighty fine. Kids should love it.

Gerald, I'm glad to hear that you made it through relatively unscathed. It could have been far, far worse.

BBob, How's the cold coming? Are you getting enough rest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 43 out the door this morning, but now it's near 70. Great day to be outside. What am I doing…...watching little kids play hockey.

Glad you guys in FL are safe. My FEMA task force is down there somewhere to help.

I had 90mph straight winds at my house about 13 years ago. It was amazing the damage it could do. I lost hundreds of big trees. Luckily none on my house.

To answer what I'll do with the swing set when my kids lose interest…...my dream shop will go there soneday. The company that I pay to pour the foundation will get to tear it down.


----------



## BurlyBob

Alive and on the mend. back to 100% in a day or so.

Jerry, glad to here you made it thru the storm and that your family is safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Made it to mom's new house. Noce day with a few showers. Endless piles of Uhaul boxes!

Rick, if you looked at the email notice with the orginal post, you would see lots of typos! This phone is hard to scroll and proof read. Easy after it is posted.

I meant to mention the other day, I starterd to follow Stumpy back in the day, but the volume quickly became overwhelming. Same with Facebook, too much to go through. I dont have that much screen time avaliable )

Glad you are better BBob, will try to stop one of these trips past. Lots to do to get the house ready to list. Need to find painters and cleaners. Twisted my knee a little. Almost limping with my brace on (( No ladder time, not a lot of standing or walking very far in my future for a few weeks.

Got to go, bye. Have a fantastic weekend! Remember, this isn't a dress rehersal, this is the real deal and only preformance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The stumpy thread goes in spurts. Sometimes more action than others. Some who post numerous times per day and some who post aybe once a month. We have one guy in the northern territory who we haven't heard from on 2 years, but he'll be back.


----------



## BurlyBob

Survived another day. A little stuffy this am. Had to fix up a paint job on a door at daughter's house yesterday. The wife did it! We're set up in the daughter's, I'm trying to figure out how to fix this gobbed up mess and "Stick in the Mud", starts correcting me. Yeah, that didn't go over so well! I looked at her, darn near put the paint brush down and walked off. She got the message and said "I'll just shut up." "Good Thinking", I told her. Took me about an hour to finally get it smoothed out. That makes 2-3 jobs of hers I've had to fix in the last month or so.

Thought you guys would get a laugh over that one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shop nuts,

Here it is another fine morning, and the coffee is tasting good…!! It was 48 when I rose for the day, and had one heck of a backache…..I did it by crawling in and out of my boat yesterday working on getting to the bilge pump…..I had to lift a battery out of the battery compartment, and that sucker is heavy, so lifting straight up and out ripped me a new one….So…sitting here drinking my java is the priority of the morning for awhile till I can motor better…It takes me a while to get all the kinks out…!!! As I sit in the sun room watching all the animals, it was so foggy I couldn't hardly see past the back yard into the woods. But it's burning off now, and the sun is finally peaking it's head out, it will be 75 for a high, with plenty of sun, no wind at all (that's the reason for the heavy fog), and all quite on the western front in the mountains…It's time for some Advil…!!!

BurlyBob….Glad to hear you're on the mend….I hate being laid up with anything….Seems like the older we get, the worse it gets…..Being stiff and stove up, or down with sickness is not a priority for me….Your story about "Stick in the Mud" is one reason I don't let my wife in the shop. Women always have a better plan, and can build a better mouse trap, even when there ain't no mice around…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, you are oh so right! In another hour I get to hang that same door. Brother will I be glad when we get to sell that place!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

87 and mostly sunny is the predicted high here in San Diego today. It'll be cooling off again Tuesday.

BBob, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi All, 
Well, it's mid day here in the cactus patch with light breezes pushing the mid 80's air and a few puffy clouds around.

I'm glad to see that Bob is getting better and it is my prayer that every one else stays well.

The wife-mate went to the Doctor for the annual tests to see why we're in such good shape, and about an hour later said her throat was scratchy … acts like a cold coming on … Yep, it's like the old sayin', "if ya ain't sick when ya go to the doctor … "

I haven't done much in the shop, a bit of puttering here and there, sharpened a few tools and swept up. But I did wake up with a new idea for a project, so now to draw it up then begin the processes of redesigning as you build.

Y'all stay well and safe. Till the next time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in from the shop. Putting what I hope is the last coat of varnish on some plane knobs and totes. I saw it's suppose to hit 74. Last really warm day of the fall. We had a dusting of snow on the Elkhorns earlier in the week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a heavy snow pack, just like I do every year.

Sort of like Mike I'm stirring up a new project idea for Christmas gifts. Only a dozen this year! A candle wall sconce, with a glass chimney and an oval mirror. Starting a prototype later today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got chilly last night, down to 47 and a low of 43 is in the forecast tonight. Went for a motorcycle ride and despite a temperature of ~69 I still got cold. Watching the debate right now and witnessing the worst two candidates this country has ever seen as presidential nominees, most toddlers know how to behave better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another great day in the Pacific NW and God's green earth!

Nothing either of them says will make any difference to me (

I know what you mean BBob ) Motor mouth lecture mode is the quickest way to shut down a honey-do project )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm only about 25 miles from those two. I can feel the hot air blowing from them.

It was a great day here. Started out about 45 and went to about 70. First off I went and loaded up two big shingle oak logs to eventually get sawed into lumber. They are in the red oak family. Came home and got to work on the swing set. Finished up the bottom floor walls and cut out windows. Trimmed the windows with some old rubber jacket fire hose. Built some stairs to get to second floor.

I hope you get your snow Bob. I hope I get snow, but I doubt it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cold this morning. It's 41 now and the forecast high is 59. It got down to 37 last night. There's been reports of frost in the lower part of Michigan. Brrrrrr. I don't like the sound of that.

Well, I got a good start with a chuckle this morning with *Burly Bob's* rendition of "Stick in the Mud". I love those stories. Several years ago, with my then very argumentative wife that I'm divorced from, decided to give me driving instructions while I was in Indianapolis. Indianapolis is a very busy place even at 10 PM. I finally had enough and pulled the car off to the shoulder of the expressway. I told her she can drive and I got out of the car and started walking. After about a hundred yards down the road, I turned around and came back. She was still there in the passenger seat. I got in the car and drove off without a peep from her the rest of the ride. She never gave me any instructions after that.

Y'all, I have to agree with you guys. Even though it's taboo on this site, the politics between those two are terrible. It's like trying to choose the best of two evil's. I'm really disappointed this time around. It seems it's getting worse every election. The question becomes, which corrupt politician do we elect this time around.

I finished up a large project yesterday. I made a "shed" for my generator. I got a nice 7500 watt generator this past summer at an estate sale for around $100. But, the darn thing is heavy and wouldn't be easy to move around in the snow, so I built a shed for it. It's gonna sit behind my barn so I can back feed it through my barn to the house. Just have to shovel a path to the shed now. It kinda looks like a miniature outhouse.










After I was done working on my outhouse, I had some time to kill in my shop and I just couldn't get my mind on starting another project so I just sat around looking outside watching the squirrels scamper about.

If you haven't noticed, the pictures are loading again. Yea! Alright, I'm ready to have my last coffee of the day outside with the varmints. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

85 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today. A little cooler than yesterday. We should start getting a pretty good cool down starting tomorrow.

Don, did you leave any air holes so your generator can breathe and exhaust?


----------



## Grumpymike

Another beautiful clear and sunny day here in the cactus patch with the temps running in the mid 80's … Life is good.

After the debates last night, Gary Johnson is sure lookin' better … I cannot remember such twaddle amongst any candidates; and I can remember Ike and Stevenson talks … Sheesh!

Meanwhile back at the woodshop … Great day puttering, made some wooden hinges just because I hadn't made any for a while … The Rockler 105° hinges are great but nothing accents a nice keepsake box like wooden hinges.
Sharpened up some more tools and just general shop maintenance. 
I think that I will spend a bit of time today going thru the lathe tools and honing a keen edge so they will be ready.

Gibberkarontis and Fortasque? Well they are nonsense words that were invented by young kids that did not understand the electronics jargon being discussed … Fragastat came out that day also. Every time I hear the now-a-days Geek talk, that is what I hear; (being educated in "Quill Pen and Slide Rule").

So that is the state of the cactus patch address for today … Be well friends, and be safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm trying to wide up on a plane project. Tomorrow I get to reassemble a No 6. Here's the kicker, your gonna love this. I've got a frog, iron, chip breaker and lever cap for the other No 6. Somewhere I have misplace the entire plane body. Question.. How in the world do you lose a plane? Well, I sure have.

On a brighter note WWBob called me today and hooked me up with his brother in the next town. I scored 70-80 pieces of Baltic Birch pre cut drawer stock. Now I've got enough to build that drawer cabinet I've been planning.

Keep your fingers crossed I find that other #6 tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day in the Treasure Valley about 60 I guess. It was overcast this morning. A bit far from the coast to call it on shore flow.

Glad you have plans for the drawer stock BBob. Last weekend I was thinking about the plane project. One of mom's doors needed a little shaving off the bottom. I thought about running down to BBob's to barrow a plane. I know he's got lots of them and if it got buggered up, he loves fixin' 'em )


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late, late evening gang,

It was a really nice day here in the mountains, with it starting off this morning with a low of 57, and it reached about 80….I didn't get to see much of the day, cause I was in the shop about 9:30, and could only see the morning out the window….I'm re-doing the dust collection on my radial arm saw, cause I wasn't satisified with the old one…..I had it that way for several years, and it did ok, getting about 80% of the dust and chips, so I'm hopefully making it better….I still have to do more tomorrow on it, and I'm about half way done, so maybe I'll get it finished tomorrow…..It's time for me to hit the rack, so I'll catch ya'll later…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy this morning with light winds. The temp is 47 with a forecast temp of 68 today. They are also predicting rain tonight. Then comes more cold weather again.

*Dawson Bob*, I do plan on putting in some breather vents, but I've got to get some yet.

I went to visit my Uncle yesterday. He lives about an 1.5 hours away. While I was there he gave me some more tools for my shop. One of the items was an old plow plane he had. The plane had a lot of scroll works on it and it was cast iron. It had a lot of parts missing. He also gave me a couple of spoke-shaves as well. One is made of wood and the other is combination spoke-shave that is made of cast iron. It has a patent date on it of 1866. I've got some pictures to show. Maybe you plane experts can lend a hand on them. I know what they are, I think. I just don't know how old they are. Any help or advise you have is greatly appreciated.





































Well, I've gotta go for now. I've got to get out and mow the yard one more time before the snow flies. I've got a few more chores to do today before I can settle in for the long winter blah's. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that plow plane looks a lot like a Stanley 41. Looks like it's missing a few parts.

Mike I sort of agree with you about the current state of politics. Looks to me like the country you and I have know will no longer exist in a few short years. It's the most depressing to think about it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly again the last couple nights, down to ~43 and the garden is still hanging in there but the first frost and I'm certain everything will be gone.

For the electricians in the bunch these pictures are sure to amuse (or terrify). I was helping a buddy out with a few punch list items as his extensive house remodel is nearing completion. The floor finisher got in a couple weeks ago and started sanding and I'm not sure if this is normal practice or not, but his homemade receptacle was more than a little alarming:


















I don't know if that's a 20 amp or 30 amp twistlock but he's got two 12V alligator clips right on the mains below the 200 amp breaker, he did have one on the ground block too, but using either a 12ga or 10ga extension cord chunk isn't going to do much. Anyone seen anything like this being used before?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego today. Much better than the 85 we had yesterday.

Mike, I, too agree about the state of politics in this country, and it makes me sick. I don't think I'll be around long enough to see the total destruction of my beloved country, and maybe that's a good thing; it would break my heart. Micky Mouse would be a better candidate than either of the two clowns running.

Yeti, just looking at that thing makes me want to break out in hives, and I'm not even a real electrician.


----------



## Grumpymike

Sunny, clear and in the mid 80's here in the cactus patch, just a typical fall mid day.

Yeti: that connection is just plane scarry … I'm amazed that this guy is still alive.

I think that "None of the above" would be the decided winner this year … Or Alfred E. Newman as a Wright in.

Found an old copy of the book "The Late Great Planet Earth" the other day, Hmmm, maybe this guy is right after all.

Another P&C day in the shop, (putter & clean)

Be well and be safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I've been in a National Fire Academy Chief class the last two days. Nothing amazing learned, but nice to be mixing with some other chiefs, large and small departments. I was sitting next to a battalion chief from St Louis. I saw a buddy from high school who is a captain at the city. I'm at work now and tomorrow.

Yeti, that is alarming. Looks like L5-20. Should say on there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mike I'm kinda thinking that's not quite up to code. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I didn't look and the picture resoution wasn't that great. I should know by just looking at it, I used to have most cord plugs & receptacles memorized. Found my chart, it's an L6-20R so 200 amp potential with hardware good for only 20 amps, not to mention the chintzy battery charger alligator clips.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Red, I saw a lot of that kind of thing in my 45 years in the trade. It isn't a bad wiring job, it is attempted arson, murder or suicide.

Rick, At first glance I thought you meant rearrange the dust collecting on the radial saw by using it ) sorry, the devil made me do it!

Gonna rain this weekend. Mom is baking cinnamon rolls in her new house. All must be well. Will be if I get the old one ready to sell.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. The sun is supposed to come out this afternoon.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled … stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi gang…...Looks like everyone is pretty well out of pocket today….dawsonBob saved the day…!!

Well…. They said it would rain today, and they finally got it right. It was 60 at 7:15 when I went for my morning java before heading to the shop. It's now 71, and still have light rain…The low in the morning will be 49-50, and the high will be 66 with light and variable winds….I've bben in the shop all morning and after dinner finishing up my dust collection on the radial arm saw….It works pretty nice, and gets about 95% of the dust now…So I'm pretty happy with it…My next project is to redo my miter sled for cutting 45"s…The old one is about shot and old….But tomorrow I'm going fishing with one of my fishing partners…..No rain is forecast, so maybe we'll get into a couple…..Sorry ya'll…. I know nothing about planes, spokeshaves, or electricty wiring…..Don't want to know about the latter….It'll bite ya if you ain't careful….!!

I have more pictures to post, but this stupid "puter won't let me up load them….I've got to figure out what's going on with it…...It sucks is what it is…..Can't figure out if it's Windows 10, Aol, or Microsoft…..
Alrighty then…I'm heading off to the napsack, so you guys (wherever you are) stay frosty…..Later, ya'll…


----------



## BurlyBob

Cooler and windy today. Suppose to get rain tomorrow. IT got down into the teens this morning, frost on the pumpkin when I looked out at 6am. I threw a bunch of fertilizer on the lawn. You guys must think that's crazy. It makes a big difference come spring.
Catch ya later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's me again Margret,

Not much going on ….The wife is watching "Bones" (I don't care for that show), and it's still raining….Now it's 64, and going down to 50….It"ll be cold in the morning when we strike out to the lake…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a tin bit of rain today. It's getting cool now and tomorrow is supposed to be a cool day.
One more night at the FD and then home in the morning. Hope it's quiet. Last night wasn't. Went out for a hotel fire that turned out to not be a fire, but a fire extinguisher set off during a disturbance involving a gun.


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting rain, at least a little bit and it's a bit colder 44. I've been messing around in the shop accomplishing very little. I've got those Baltic birch drawer slides leaned up against almost everything with my dust fan going to dry them out. Seems they got rained on and I don't them to separate from moisture. It looks crazy in there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. That's not to say it couldn't be a degree of two higher or lower, or even get cloudy. Y' just never know about the weather; it can turn on you in a heartbeat.

One of these days we're going to get rain, too. Just you wait and see if it doesn't rain again here… someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....maybe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was a good day on the lake today, surprisingly….It was 48 when we went out at 8:00, and the first place I stopped at, the fish were up schooling, and feeding out on a main lake point….We fished two spots all morning, and caught 17 fish…..smallies, largemouth, and Kentuckys…..We prolly lost 5-6 at the boat….they just came unbuttoned, or not hooked good….It never did rain like last night, but it was misty, very dark and cloudy. We quit about 1:00, and I came in, grabbed a bite of dinner, then hit the rack for a good long nap….I was really surprised that we did as good as we did, especially following a cold front, and the day like it was…This time we did more catching than fishing. It rained hard last night, and we got about an 1" in the gauge….It's now 57 and chilly..


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm screwing around in the shop today. I helped a friend move a few weeks back and he gave me a bunch of finished birch plywood. He got these 24" square rejects from a cabinet plant. Seeing as I've got to build a couple of nice boxes I decided to rework and hone my system/skills. Like always things go awry and I need to trim pieces. I tried and screwed thing up with my table saw. I mean I've only got to trim a little. Then I slapped myself up the back side of my head. "Bob", I sez, "Pull your head out of your 4th point of contact and get you 60 1/2". That little plane has got to be one of my favorites. Things started flowing together. Life is good and all is well.
We be getting rain for the next week. Looks like a lot. Who knows maybe even some snow up higher. We can only hope. Might have to the boat inside for the winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a nice 60'ish day here today. I did some more work on the swing set. Made and installed the rope ladder to the third floor. Started on the roof structure. Decided the roof will be a heavy duty tarp stretched over the frame.

Rick, good to hear you did some catching.
Bob, good to hear about your 60 1/2 epiphany.

Home with my boys tomorrow. I'll get some more work done. I have a project for the FD. Build a 9' wide by 7' tall by 16" deep display cabinet. It will be mostly glass.


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you looked at that topic about creative impulse? I've in some hideous houses over the years and I'm sure Bill has as well. But that one has to take the cake. Would ever slapped that mess together had to be indulging in outlawed substances of the mind altering sort. Whew!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The predicted high for this afternoon here in San Diego is 74, but will it be? There's no telling til after the event because they get it wrong so often, and I suspect that they flat out lie sometimes (but don't quote me on that).

Bill, …yeah, maybe. But it could happen… couldn't it?

Rick, glad you did more catching than fishing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you wood misers,

It was pretty cool this a.m. when I got my java, and headed to the shop to piddle, draw, and design a couple of things….It also was raining again as I paced quickly with my umbrella, as it was a hard down pour…..It was gone in about 2 hours, but still cool….It was 58, and nasty conditions, then the sun broke out, cleared the skys, and dried things up quickly….Finally made it to 64 by my nap time….The low will be 58…...No rain…..
I got through with my dust collection for the radial arm, but had to re-do a couple of things, as I had a design flaw. So I prolly took it apart and back together 3-4 times before I finally settled on what I have now…It's nowhere near a Devinci, but it does the job intended for it to do. I also built a couple of small "helpers" for my work bench. So…..some good quality time in the shop, and no scratching my head on what to do next….That'll eventually come later…!!

Bill…Sounds like you're making good progress on the swing set for the *********************************************…..Ain't it fun to build stuff?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a cool cloudy most of the day, but the sun peeked out late in the day. A warm up for tomorrow.
Swing set update. Still little things to do, but mostly just needs the roof which will be a pvc tarp. It's been a fun build, but I'm growing tired of it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the snow that was there is now gone. Last night was really windy. We've had a little rain. My day in the shop was disturbed by daughter and wife. Fixed daughters headlight and had to show the wife how to work the leaf vacuum. That meant I got to vacuum the 3 fence rows. Definitely not what I had intended. Maybe tomorrow I'll get a few things done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shop rats,

Just a quickie, as I'm heading to the shop to do some layout and build…..It was 59 when I went for my morning java, and now it's 64, so a slight warm up is on the way, with a little sun, but mostly clabbered over, and the high will be 80, but I ain't holding my breath on that one….No wind to speak of…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like more rain and wind today, up to 40mph gusts. Won't see the sun for a couple of days, mid week. I have to get up tomorrow and start scouting geese. It might get to a little over 50 today. I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all y'all,

74. Yep, 74 is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. It won't be, of course: they're rarely right, right?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Working on what started out as a leak on one hot water connection on one end of a double vanity in mom's house this week. Now have 2 new faucets installed and a little drip this AM. You don't want to know this story. Did I mention I hate plumbing?

At mom's new house now. 50 to 60 and rainy all day. Home tomorrow for a few days. Then back to finish getting the old house ready to market.

Another slow faucet to deal with ;((


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, you have my sympathy. I can feel your pain, brother. Plumbing, ugh (shudder).

Is there anyone on this thread that likes plumbing? No? I didn't think so.


----------



## BurlyBob

Plumbing? No FFen way. I'd rather have a belt taken to my massive gelatinous back side than plumb!

Right now it's raining like a cow whizzing on a that flat rock . Ya'll notice how I cleaned that up to stay within high standards of this website. Ain't ya proud of me? Where I grew up, working on ranches I can guarantee that weren't how we used that line!

It's late and I need my beauty sleep. Good night all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's raining with mild temperatures. It was another beautiful day in Northern Michigan yesterday but finished out the day with rain last night. The temp so far is 62 and the high will be 68. Tomorrow the bottom is going to fall out and get cold again.

I worked in the shop all day yesterday piddling around, trying to get ready for old man winter. I finished up my generator shed yesterday as well. I've got two vents on the sides. I hope that's enough. Tomorrow is a big red letter day for me. I get to start prepping for my colonoscopy on Tuesday. What joy! Not looking forward to that stuff at all. Here's some news, I just received an e-mail from a "Miss Laura" on here. Looks kinda shady. In her broken English, she asked me to e-mail her back. How do I report her to the authority's?

I've been reading all your reports but haven't had time to jot anything down. I have seen that you guys have been busy with various things from moving mom to a new house and repairing the old one to the obvious, fishing. I wish you all well in your endeavors. I'm gonna head out to the shop and stir something up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday was kinda cloudy and cool, today warmer and sunnier and tomorrow hot and likely a record of 90°. Yuk.
Went to Liam's soccer tourney yesterday. They played well against mostly older kids. Lost first game, but scored one. Tied second game. Today Sean and I stayed home. Get some things done. Trash out, etc.

I'm ok with plumbing, but you won't catch me doing it for fun.

Rain has been pretty scarce round here, not DBob scarce, but well you know.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, folks,

74 is the prognostication for here in San Diego today. Has been for the last few days. It's going to change, though: most of next week will be in the high 80s and low 90s. Just can't seem to kick this heat thing.

Don, don't worry about Miss Laura: Cricket already took care of her spamming ways.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 50 with clouds and wind. Might see a gust or 3 over 25mph. Coming home from church I saw snow on the Elkhorns. Looks like it high mostly above the 6000 foot level. Keeping my fingers crossed for a whole passle more. The snow pack reporting site is not showing anything yet, maybe tomorrow. I know there's about four locations up where the snow is now. It's pretty darn exciting to see that snow!

Headed for a cup of coffee than to the shop and work on some boxes. I came up with an idea for my grandson, a stained and varnished box with his named burn on the top filled with boy toys and candy. Should be a good keepsake present for him. Think I'll use poplar. I found a really cool looking Celtic sort of font. Should turn out just right for a little boy.

Everybody have a great day


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening ya'll,

It was a windy day out, and it was 60 when I headed to get my coffee before departing for the shop….Clabbered over somewhat, but still pretty nice…The high was/ is 80, and it'll be in the low to high 80's until about Thrusday when another cool front moves in…The high will be 67, and a low in the low 40's….I ain't worried.

I had a pretty productive day in the shop, and got a few things knocked out….I made some new bench dogs and a couple of bench stops….The dogs are 3/4" dowels about 3" long, and I measured down about 5/8" on a couple of them, and 3/4" on a couple. I cut a 75 degree slant on the face for "gripping the wood"....They turned out kind of nice, and work good. I had to hand sand the dowels a little to get them to fit nicely in the dog holes in the bench….I have some 2" thick hard Maple planks that I got from O.P. Hardwoods in Springfield, MO last winter that needed milling…Also some 2" Walnut….Both about 9" wide and 4' long….Both sides and one edge needed cleaned up….By the time I was through, my back was killing me from handling that heavy wood, and my planer had suffered enough….I still have a couple of solid 2" stock to do, but that's for another day….I did 5 big planks in all…!!!! I think hard Maple is heavier than Walnut..!! I also made some stops out of 5"x 5" 1/2" ply with a 3/4" dowel that's offset, so when you rotate it, you can get different degrees of stop….Come in 1", measure over 2", and drill a 3/4" hole for a dowel…That'll give you 2" on one side, and 3" on the other…Spin it around to get the hold you need on the wood you're working on….Thought you guys might give that a try if you need some new bench dogs…or not..!! Just a little FYI for your daily intertainment…I also need to re-do my shop made tapering jig, as I'm not satisfired with my old one I made about 5 years ago….So a new one is in the works….(?)...!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, that hard maple is hard and heavy.

I got the fireman pole and roof on the swing set. Boys are happy. Now if there weren't so many skeeters they could play more out there. I don't get bites, but my wife and the boys do. I guess my hairy legs protect me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill looks like your definitely the hero now for certain. That's a mighty fine build. No doubt your boys are going to enjoy that for quite some time.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy out this morning. Visibility is probably 1/4 mile at best. I can just make out the tree line across the street. Yesterday it was nice, the temp was around 70. The temp this morning is 60 and the high will match yesterday's 70. I'd like to be playing in the nice weather but, can't due to the prep work for the colonoscopy, I can't. While I'm talking to you, I'm eating orange jello for breakfast. Yum!

Yesterday, I was cleaning things up and re-organizing things for the long winter's hold on us and I made a surprising discovery. This past summer, I stacked a bunch of cedar for a project I was gonna use. But the project is put on hold. I also stacked a bunch of lumber on top of the cedar thinking it was just a bunch of crap wood. When I was relocating it to another holding area in my yard, I noticed the crap wood was heavier than the cedar. So, I grabbed a board, took it in the shop and took a hand plane to it. It turned out to be White Oak, 36 board feet of the stuff. It is now residing in the lumber tent drying out until I find a use for it. Pretty nice find I think.

*Rick*, You gave me an idea. I think I'll try putting some holes in my work table for some dogs too.

*West Coast Bob's*, The weather channel has you guys enduring storms up and down the west coast. Of course, that means rain in which case *Dawson Bob* isn't gonna get any rain. I take it the storms are primarily north of L.A. up to Canada. Y'all stay safe boys.

*FF Bill*, I like you gym set for the kids. When you mentioned on FB about getting a tarp, I pictured it being over the whole thing so you could store lumber under it in the winter. Now that I see where you put it, it's gonna be darn hard to put lumber up so high. LOL The project looks very nice. Hey I use a product made by cutter for Mosquito's called Cutter back yard bug control. Once you put it down, it's good for a about a month. My place is next to a mosquito hatchery and it keeps the pest's away. I usually pick it up at Home Depot.

Well boys, I've downed my first bottle of Magnesium Citrate, only two more to go. Yuk!!! I'll probably miss you guys in the morning but I'll talk to you soon. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

73 and cloudy here in San Diego today. We were supposed to start having a warm up, but that's actually one degree cooler than yesterday. Not to worry: it's supposed to get to 90 by Wednesday.

Don, good luck with the prep for the colonoscopy. One of the few things worse than plumbing, is having your own plumbing checked, if ya know what I mean.

The Bob's up North may be getting some rain, but we want some down here, too. I hate to tell Mother Nature her job, but discrimination isn't nice. C'mon Momsie - send a little wet this way, would ya?

Bill, that was a project what were a project: very nicely done. Did you have plans for the swing/gym set, or did you design it yourself?


----------



## Cricket

It jumped back into the 90s this week but they swear cooler weather is coming.

I am ready for it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah gang we're getting rain and some snow up high. I'll try and post a couple of good shots of the Elkhorns later today if the clouds lift a little. Talk about wind and no geese. I was out there at 6am, pitch dark and sat looking for them. Only saw a hand full of ducks. Got to clean my shotgun later today.
Cricket, you want cooler come on up. It's 49 and we won't see 70 till sometime in May, maybe. Than again maybe not! I once saw it drop an inch of snow on the 5th of July. No kidding! It only last a couple of hours but it was fun.


----------



## Cricket

> Yeah gang we re getting rain and some snow up high. I ll try and post a couple of good shots of the Elkhorns later today if the clouds lift a little. Talk about wind and no geese. I was out there at 6am, pitch dark and sat looking for them. Only saw a hand full of ducks. Got to clean my shotgun later today.
> Cricket, you want cooler come on up. It s 49 and we won t see 70 till sometime in May, maybe. Than again maybe not! I once saw it drop an inch of snow on the 5th of July. No kidding! It only last a couple of hours but it was fun.
> 
> - BurlyBob


That is a little too cold for me! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE are in late fall/winter drizzle mode in WW. temps 50 to 60 24/7. The only change now is you can't see very far outside 12 hours a day, soon to be 14.

BBob, I saw a few honkers pass over mom's house in Nampa headed for Lake Lowell. Been so long since I heard them, I didn't know what they were at first ;(( Maybe they don't sound the same with hearing aids ?

Don, I'm sure the cure is worse than the prevention  keep the chin up!

Bill, That swing set looks like fun. How about a 150% scale one for us old fat guys to play on?

DBbob, Sorry we are hogging all the rain, but it wasn't my idea!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a record high day today. At least 89°, but with the wind of 25 -40 mph it didn't feel too bad. Supposed to get cooler all week. High of 60 Friday.
Don, I saw about your oak on FB. Nice score, even though you scored it a while ago.
My swing set…..I completely winged it. Bought some lumber and started putting it together. The ship bow part was an afterthought. Hadn't planned that.
WWBob, when I have time I'll come and build you a grown up version.
Thanks for the nice comments about the swing set.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents, and Cricket,

It was a really windy day again here in the mountains, and I'd guess it was 25-35 mph., but I was inside the shop and could only see the trees bending and swaying….and leaves blowing every direction…!! Don't recall what the temp was when I grabbed my java and headed out, but the day was hot…Kind of like Bill's up in or near St. Louis…Pretty much the same stuff….A cool front is due to move in on Thrusday, and now the weather channel and local weather is calling for rain on Wednesday…...I need a couple of goats around my place to take care of grass and leaves…..

Kind of another productive day in the out building….I milled some more lumber down to usuable size..It was more hard Maple, but only 4/4, 10" wide, and 4' long….It was really rough from the mill, so it took several passes to clean it up…..I took all my crosscut sleds and waxed the runners, cause a couple of them was tough to push through the miters…..smooooooth now, boy..!! And I re-worked the dust collection on my miter saw, or chop saw…whichever you prefer to call it….The old way was ok, but mucho better now….

Don….Bench holes and dogs are your friend….just like Google…You can do so much more if you have them…More holding power, more advantage to using them….All of my benches have holes and dogs….I made a jig several years ago out of MDF to drill 3/4" holes, and I spaced mine every 6" apart, but you can space them any distance you want or need them…Personal preference…..Remember….dogs are man's best friends…
You guys up North are already seeing phases of winter, and us guys/gals down South are still in summer mode…


----------



## BurlyBob

I went out to get a good photo to post. When I checked in the computer just didn't like it. I'll try again in the morning. Might go up on the hill and get a shot of the whole valley you all like it. 
It might make 50 tomorrow and close to 60 by Sunday. My buddy wanted me to go hunt geese on the mud flats at a reservoir about an hour away. Ain't no way. I've been stuck in that mud before. You can sink in that stuff up to the hip. Not at my age!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, WW was forecast for winds up to 80 last weekend, but it didn't happen. Today the weathermen were talking about what if it had and they didn't warn us ) Yup, everyone would be PO instead of laughing ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Another crazy night. Hit the rack at 10:30pm awake at 1am. Can't sleep. This sucks.


----------



## BurlyBob

Went back to bed at 4am woke up at 7a. Think I'm going to try a benedryl tonight. May then I'll get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

76 and sunny here in San Diego today. This will be the last cool day for awhile. By Thursday it will be in the 90s again, and it won't start cooling off again 'til next Monday or Tuesday.

WWBob, I really like that. That's classic!

BBob, whenever (more often than I would like) I have a night like that I take a swig of the Nyqil I keep on hand just for those times. Generally does the job in short order.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice partly cloudy day in WW, about 60.

I dumped the rain gauge this am, it was running over. It is 4 inches deep. We have had 4.5 so far this month. Normal October is 1.5. I hope DBob doesn't see this post. He might be insanely jealous?

Got an other leaked at the water heater in mom's house. Guess she should have sold 6 months sooner ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Jealous? JEALOUS? Who, me? Just because Mother Nature HATES me and doesn't send me any rain, why should I be jealous?

I'm going out on the porch now, to do my hourly rain dance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Work on the foot work DBob. Maybe an increase in tempo will do it?


----------



## dawsonbob

I never could dance a lick, but the intent is there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not too bad out today. Warm and a bit humid, but I'm staying inside most of the day. Tomorrow it's supposed to storm and I didn't even do a rain dance. Just made plans to golf on Friday.


----------



## dawsonbob

I have heard that making golf plans or washing your car will bring rain…anywhere but here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I think the slow tempo is letting the rain you're dancing up come too far north. You are gong to have to stop dancing or pick up the beat or we will drown!


----------



## dawsonbob

So that's what Ma Nature meant by "directional rain." Maybe if I try facing South…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Another (somewhat productive day) in the shop again…I did a lot of cleaning up and some machine maintnence, and broke a part on my belt sander….I was putting a new sticky pad (80 grit) sanding pad (9") on the wheel, and I knocked the platen off, and it hit the floor and broke a swivel arm…Sooo….I've got to repair that tomorrow….Does anyone know if you can solder pot metal.? Gonna start on another tool stand, also….
It was 60 when I got my coffee and headed out at about 8:30 this a.m. Plenty of sun, and NO wind…I don't know where it went from yesterday, but I'm glad it's outta here…Like BIll, it's supposed to start raining later tonight, and rain all day tomorrow….Sorry dawsonBob….It ain't happening for you….You're either gonna have to hire an Indian to do the dance, or move out of that country to where it rains…!!!

BurlyBob…. You just went to bed too early…stay up late like I do til about 1:00 a.m., and you'll have no trouble.

Bob (WW).....Another leak..? I hate leaks, cause that means I hate plumbing, which means I call a plumber….Hope you're able to find it and fix it…..Did I mention I hate plumbing.? Also painting, mowing the grass, mopping and sweeping, and for the big fi-nally…..washing dishes….!!! That's why I have a gardner and a maid…!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've taken a pot metal part to be welded before. They couldn't do it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick if I could have stayed up till 1a I would have but I was to tired. Definitely going to try the benedryl tonight. 
Suppose to clear off a little tomorrow. More goose scouting in the morning. My partner says he found them. Think I'm gonna take my 10ga. Got some practice boxes finished now I start on the special ones


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, If facing south works, I wouldn't spin, probably cause a tornado )

Rick, you're best shot is probably JB Weld or another epoxy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

To all you night owls,

Not raining yet, but it might…sometime….

Bill….I figured as much…My dad was a welder, and he talked about how nearly impossible it was to weld pot metal…I almost knew it wouldn't solder, but thought I would ask anyway…

Bob (WW).....I have several tubes of JB Weld…I'm gonna give that a try….It works on all kinds of metal….I've used it with good results in the past….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy out again this morning. The temp is 49 and the forecast is for 68 degrees and clear sky's. But, it's gonna get cold up here in the north country pretty darn soon.

Good News! The doc said I was a perfect AH! Well, not in so many words though. He did say I was clear and didn't have to come back for another 10 years. That's great news for me since I've been paying him a visit every 5 years for the last 15 years. I'm ready for a break. Now my next hurdle is jury duty tomorrow. I'm not sure which is worse.

Well guys, I'm kinda anxious to get out in the shop and do something after being cooped up for two days. We'll talk more tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mostly sunny today in the rust belt after the fog has burned off with a high of 71 in the forecast. Got down to 37 over the weekend but the tomatoes are still going strong and finally a few of them are starting to turn red.

Bob, we can pipe you all the water you could want if you can send us enough heat to keep it from frosting this winter, sound like a fair trade?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Don. Did you get something to eat?


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang, Well I found the geese this morning. It was 19 when I jumped in the truck. Had to sit and let the truck warm up and melt the ice on the windshield. It's warmed up to 36. I promised you all a couple of photos of the Elkhorns. They are pretty darn nice looking at this time of year. Look close and you might see areas of yellow, that's Tamaracks. Their needles change color and fall off.









This was the first photo I took of the elkhorns this morning. I wasn't sure the sunrise colors would show up. I got lucky!








I took this one from the hill on the east side of the valley. Fall is probably my favorite time of the year.

Don, Congrats on the good report from the doctor. If you want to get out of jury duty here's what you do. When they ask if you think you can hear the case and be impartial, say no. Tell them all lawyers are liars. In fact the first class they have to take in Lawyer school is lying 101, followed by creative lying 201. I can guarantee you'll be out the door in 5 minutes.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Aye, and a grand mornin' t' yez all,

85 is the call here in San Diego for today. That's 10 degrees higher than yesterday, and we should add another 8 to 10 degrees tomorrow. That's a little warmer than I would like for mid to late October, but what ya gonna do, huh? It is what it are, or sumpin' like that. The long range forecast is showing a chance of rain on November 1st. I'll believe it when the streets are wet.

Don. See, it all worked out in the end.

Yeti, I like your offer, I'm just note quite sure how to implement it. It's going to take some thought.

BBob, now that's downright pretty. You live in a nice area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jealous, BBob. Jealous.


----------



## dawsonbob

Jealous? I like BBob's area, and I wouldn't mind taking a trek in those mountains, but I don't think I'll give up this.










Just remember this in the cold, dark depths of winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice try DBob, but I like BBobs better.


----------



## BurlyBob

I don't know Bill that is a beautiful sunset DBob's got. I've been there and the downside of that beautiful sunset is all the D#$N people and traffic. The downside where I live is the D#$N democrats and left wing liberals in the Valley running things.


----------



## Cricket

BurlyBob those scenes are stunningly beautiful. Thank you for sharing!

dawsonbob that's the type of sunset I am familiar with.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cricket, you are more than welcome!

I must tell you that I grew up in Central Oregon and I miss sunsets much like DBob's. Where I live now when the sun drops below the ElkHorns the lights go out. Where I grew up we were blessed to have awesome sunsets much like DBob's, proof of God's amazing artistry.

My Best to all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's 52 dropping to 44 tonight. No clouds and stars as far as the eye can see.

I came in here to check on you guys and my wife is yelling at the TV cause she's watching the debate. I can't stomach that stuff any longer. But, I just have to reply to your threads.

*FF Bill*, Yes, I ate. We went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast at 1:00 in the afternoon. They aren't too close to us, so whenever we have something scheduled like this, we stop at CB. And it was good, especially that first cup of coffee.

*Burly Bob*, those are some nice pictures. Do you wake up to that view every morning? That's just not fair. When you talk about those Elkhorns, I never thought they would be that big. WoW! I can see why you get excited about them. I echo *FF Bill's* sentiments, I'm jealous! Oh, is that a lake in the foreground in front of the mountains or a fog bank? Is your house one of those in the Valley? BTW, I dutifully reported in to the courts this afternoon and I'm excused for my term. I guess there's nothing in court to argue about. I'll try your thing the next time though. Hey, I just noticed on your pictures that there is a UFO in two spots in BOTH of your pictures. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, again, that is a nice picture as well. Wouldn't it be nice to visit both places. Your's in the winter and Bob's in the summer. Do you also wake up to that view as well? That's a beautiful view. It would be hard to choose the better of the two. Oh and BTW, you were right, it did work out well in the end. LOL

Here's a question for you guys to ponder. I have a nice piece of antique oak furniture I'm trying to match up the stain to. You know, it's old and brownish black in color. I can't seem to find a stain to match up to this piece. Do you guys know of a stain I can use?

Ok, I'm outta here tonight. I'm gonna play on the puter for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hard to say Don, but I've mixed several stains together to come up with the color I needed. You can also add dye to a stain as long as you get the oil based dye to add to oil based stain.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang just catching up for the day. I've been getting thing ready for an early goose hunt. Keep your fingers crossed. There's no guarantee.

Don that stuff you see at the bottom of the photo is fog. It's a somewhat rare around here. Where I spent most of my high school years in central Oregon it was an every day occurrence. In fact the last year I lived there as I recall it was around 75 days before you could see blue skies. Nothing but fog/low laying clouds. You could look up and see this really bright disc, the sun. Nothing but clouds misting and floating across the landscape. It was a bit surreal, but nonetheless beautiful. Some people could not deal with it emotionally and psychologically. When I'm back home and in it, I find it quite nostalgic. The freezing fog will cling to fences, branches, wires and all sorts. It can be very beautiful at times. Next time I'm back I'll try to get a few photos to show everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

92 here in San Diego today. 92. That's hotter than I would like it to be. Should cool off a couple of degrees tomorrow, though.

Don, sadly, no, not anymore. Now I live about two miles from the beach. Still get glorious sunsets from time to time, just not that view.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good morning all,

Well headed out the field where I saw the geese yesterday. I've got a 3' square piece of foam that I lay on covered in these awesome grass blind panels. So in the dark of morning I we set our dekes out and laid back to wait. I think we were out there for a little over 2 hours. The geese flew off the pond and headed directly away from us. So we packed everything up and drug it all back to the pick up. No geese to clean today. I'm pretty sure that rancher ran a disc thru that field talk about busted up and soft. Sure made walking and dragging that gear tough.

Headed to the shop to make some saw dust.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too wet in WW, flood watches for the next few days. I sure love being 300 feet above the valley floor ;-))

Nice sunsets or rises as the case may be. WE had those right out the front door when I was a kid in ID. Too many trees in the way in WW.

BBob, saw a couple dozen honkers headed your way today. They should be there tomorrow evening.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I just got the word. We're doing it again in the morning. The other field we saw them in this morning. I was kinda hoping to stay home and get some work done. Maybe later in the morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is soaked, started raining yesterday and it's been non-stop varying between a light drizzle and steady, heavy fat rain drops. The trees have almost overnight started dropping leaves like crazy, the brilliant colors mostly from maple trees around my house have been overshadowed by the dreary weather. We need the rain, but hopefully some of the colors will still be around when the sun reappears before the dark, cold death of winter arrives.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

87 here in San Diego today, down from the 92 of yesterday. Should be down to the low 80s by tomorrow. They're predicting rain for the end of the month. I'd really like to believe them, but they've cried rain without it showing up far too many times: now I only believe it when the streets are wet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I thought I better check in as I've been MIA for the last couple of days. The mornings are turning cooler, and the last two days it was in the mid 40's when I went for coffee, and the days got up to the low to mid 60's. Fall is certainly in the air, and the leaves are dropping like crazy, especially if we get breezy winds….But…I've missed a lot of that, cause I've been busy in the shop working on projects…I built a drawer for one of my tool stands, and got my belt sander fixed so I can now use it…..Remember I was telling y'all about dropping and breaking the platen on the sander, and the pot metal part broke..? I had to make the part out of hardwood, cause the pot metal wouldn't take the JB Weld….But it's done, and works fine now..So now I'm starting to build a tool stand for the belt sander, and do away with the metal stand and mobil base. This one will be out of ply, and have (hopefully) a drawer to hold the extra belts and disks, tools, belt cleaner (that thing that looks like a giant eraser), etc….But….for the last two nights I've been going to a class here in town….a router and table saw class. My wife came in Wednesday night telling me about one of her customers' husband was going to hold a 2+ hour class for two nights on tools….Come to find out it was his good friend (not him) that was putting on the class in this mans shop, and he worked for Porter Cable. He was down here for several days visting these folks, and on his way to a Rockler store this weekend.. The class cost $5.00, and this lady furnished coffee, cake and cookies..And I'm sure that guy got a little of the money, too…The classes were 2 nights from 7:30-9:30. I knew nothing about the classes or how much advertising they did..But there were about 12-14 guys there,and a few came from Mt.Home, and it was really interesting, but some of it I already knew…But it was good fellowship, and I got to get out of the house…..Sorry about the long story.

BurlyBob and dawsonBob…..Those are some really purty pictures and scenery ya'll posted….I like both of them..

Bob (WW)...Hope you don't get washed away with flooding….Keep an eye peeled for high water….

bigblock yeti….How are the mates doing? Are they frost bit yet…? Hope not…..Sounds like you're getting plenty of moisture up your way, also….

Well gents, it's supper time, so I better scoot out of here and get some pizza and spaghetti…...Later. Stay frosty.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I went out and laid in a plowed wheat field for 3 hours. At least I got a couple of shots off. More scouting to do over the weekend.

On the up side. I re-rigged my decoy sled and I'm thinking it's going to solve a lots of problems. I did get some work done on my grandson's birthday box. I finally got it to fit correctly and quit before I got frustrated. The glue up comes tomorrow. I saw something on YouTube where a guy used tape on the edges to avoid glue up excesses. We'll see how that works tomorrow.
Yeti I envy you getting rain. Wish we could get more.
WWBob, once I get my grandson's box built I start on your brothers. I've also got one to build for my wife's 
cousin. I'll be glad to get all these projects done for other folks so I can do the things I want to do. I want to build a modified Roubo bench. A big beefy one with Benchcraft hardware. I need one and I deserve one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Moderately damp, without drizzle in WW today. Brief sun, maybe 15 minutes.

Rick, No high water for me unless sea level comes up about 300 feet ;-) Dumped another 2" out of the gauge today. It had been running over when I dumped the 4". News says we are @ 7.5 for the month so far.

BBob, didn't see the geese today, they must be down there; go get 'em ! I'm sure LB will be happy he salvaged that wood when he gets your box ;-)

Red, I think the rain will knock down our leaves before we get any color this year ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Frost!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

No frost around here. it's 85 and seriously sunny here in San Diego today.

Bill, I know that you like the cold and the snow, so I'm happy that you got some frost. Snow can't be far behind.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents, and everyone else,
I was going strong getting things together for a new project, when I got a call from one of my fishing buds to go eat lunch with the other guys….So that put a halt to that….I came home, piddled around some more, and took a nap, and here I am….It's 72 now, and headed to 48 in the morning….Maybe I can get something done tomorrow.

It was a start to a chilly morning at 6:25 when I couldn't sleep any longer, and the coffee was ready. So I drug myself to the coffee pot and watched the sun rise at about 7:20…It was 48 out then, and the sun sure looked purty coming over the tree tops….So…after a couple of cups, I showered, then headed to the shop to get some things done….I swept and vacuumed the shop from the mess I made yesterday making a drawer for my mortise tool stand.

BurlyBob…..Hope you get started on your new bench soon. Nothing like a good stout sturdy bench to work on…Like you, I like them beefy so they don't hop around all over the shop…Is this bench gonna be the split top version, or a solid slab top..? You gonna put vices on it, and dog holes..? That all makes for one fine bench….

Bob (WW)... You're like me…I have no trouble with flooding either as my house sits on a rise and the water just runs off down to the natural drainage ditch on my property…...

Bill…..Frost, huh? No frost here yet, but it's coming soon I predict….Colder mornings and shorter nights, and soon cool daytime temps…..

dawsonBob…..I don't exactly what to tell you.. Other than to say your weather sounds like my kinfolks out in Texas. They get maybe 9-10 " a year, but they do get a lot of snow….It blows in from N.Mexico and Colorado..

Well ya'll, that's about all I have for now…Supper time…You guys stay frosty…..
P.S…...I guess JW has vacated the primises and left us….He hasn't been on in weeks…..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day in WW today, 55, fall color blooming, Mt Rainier out in full glory. Clouds and rain are promised for next week. If you missed it today, tough luck, may have to wait for next year ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Here I am 0400 and can't sleep. Seem's to happen more often than not.
Got my Grandson's box glued up. Later today I'll cut and glue in some walnut splines. Maybe start the box I owe WWBob's brother.

Rock about that bench. I've got Stick in the Mud agreeing to it. Yes a big beefy bench with nice fat legs, a Benchcrafted leg and tail vise. I'm hoping for a 4"-5" think top. I'll buy the lumber from my friend with the cabinet shop. He says he can get me Beech at around $3 a board foot. I'm thinking a 6"wide tool tray in the middle and 18"+ work top on each side. I've kicked around that shaker style bench but I think I'll just go with the regular and add some drawer cabinets. I'm thinking this is probably got to take a while. Getting lumber thick enough might be a challenge. Hope to build in 6'-7' by 42"-46". Still trying to figure the right height. I'm fed up with working on a piece of OSB on sawhorses. Definitely going to have a power strip on it as well. Another thing I'm fed with, tripping over power cords. I've got a couple of ideas for setting bench top on it using dog holes. 
Well gang I'm going to crawl back in bed and try to get some sleep.

Be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I got a about 2-3 hours more sleep guess I'm good to go for the day. Today I put Black Walnut splines in my grandson's box, cut the lid and first coat of varnish on the bottom. I have to practice burning his name on scrape. It's a good looking Celtic lettering. I might use in on a few other projects.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good mor … uh, I mean afternoon, everyone,

79 degrees is what we're looking for here in San Diego today, but I don't think we'll get there. It's pretty heavily overcast. In fact, they've posted a 10 to 20 percent chance of rain for today, increasing to 30 percent tonight, then back to 20 percent for tomorrow. Yeah, right. I don't think we'll see any real rain, but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Grumpymike

In the mid 70's when I got outa da bed, opened up the doors an let the house breath in the fresh cool air … thin the sun came up and warmed things a bit.
Ya know, wood workers never get rid of wood … even the smallest scrap … It's in the rule book on page 1

Recently I got on a cleaning spree and cut a bunch of cutoffs and general scrap into pen blanks just to get rid of them. ... I gave them (over 100 blanks) to the local Scout Troop as I know that a couple of the boys have mini lathes.
This past week the wife brought home 4 pen kits and 2 razor kits. ... (I think I have made 2 pens years ago) ... Well, when the girls want, the girls usually get … So I turned some pens and razors … Oh how fun these guys are, and I turned out a finished product in an hour … Now, where is that catalogue from Penn State?
The humor here is that I had to cut pen blanks out of a 10' boards … (Note to self, refer to rule book prior to cleaning shop).

Have a great day and be safe and well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was fairly nippy when I looked out the kitchen window as I was getting my first cup of joe, and it was 49, and still quite dark out….That was at 6:45, and I couldn't sleep any longer, cause my back was in dire straits….So, after getting all the kinks out, I headed to the shop around 8:00 to get started on my new tool stand for the belt and disks sander…I ripped all the parts out of 3/4" ply, and trimmed them down to final assembly size…In the morning I'll cut dados for the top, bottom, and shelf…And a rabbit to inset the back…And add locking casters….I'll also beef up the top somewhat, as the sander is pretty heavy….It's an old Delta I've had for 20+ years…6×48" belt-9" disk..

BurlyBob…Sounds like you need a sleep aid..lol…Your bench sounds like it's gonna be a hoss…!! One thing I do know…the bigger the better…A bench is like clamps…you can never have enough….!! When I built mine, I wanted it big, so it's 42" wide, 101" long, and 42" high, with a 3 1/2" thick top. Two vises, and two outlets mounted to the legs…A cabinet full of drawers and storage…..here's a reminder picture..










dawsonBob….Here's hoping for the much needed rain….You deserve a little….!!!

Mike…Sounds like you've been busy turning them pens, and keeping them women happy…You know when they start hollering for something there's no turning back….

That's it for me tonight…I'll check back in tomorrow or tomorrow night….You guys stay frosty…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 and overcast here in San Diego today. Sadly, no rain fell, although they're saying that there's a chance for today: I won't hold my breath.

The map looks like Bob & Bob up north may be catching it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi All, 
It's overcast here in the cactus patch, not too many days are clouded over here; but the good news is that the outside temp is 79° at mid day.

Just puttering in the shop, and as I look around the shop I says to me self, I think I'll make the doors for that cabinet I built 2 years ago … Hmmm I think I'll make each door set different, one set in set, one an overlay, one an semi … well you get the idea … I think I'll make life interesting and make the doors and then decide on the hinge …

Well, be safe my friends and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

It's raining it's pour … what? You mean it's not raining cats and dogs? No? How about little fishes? Hmnn… not even that, huh? But they said… no, they didn't promise, but I thought … Oh well, maybe some other time.

I thought maybe Mother Nature had taken pity on me in hopes that I would stop my ridiculous rain dances. Nothing looks more ridiculous than an old guy - who can barely walk anyway - trying to hop around doing a rain dance.

Well, at least we're getting some great thunder and lightning to the East (toward the mountains). I just hope the lightning strikes don't start any fires.

You can be sure that I'll let you know if it ever does rain.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for the day. I got Grandson's box to the finishing stage. I actually tried something new on it. I traced his name and used my wood burning kit. It turned out pretty decent. I used a Celtic type lettering. A few more coats of varnish, hinges, flocking and it'll be done. He's only 2 so I'm pretty certain he'll be more interested on what's inside it.

Rick I commented on your bench earlier and it did get posted for whatever reason. I see you have a top with I assume is hardboard. I imagine that's so you can replace it when necessary. I like everything about your bench.
I totally concur with the power strips. I'm tired of stumbling over cords. The only thing different I want is a tool tray in the center. I'm thinking mine with have a 6" tool tray and each side 18"-20". Like I said I'm planning on a Benchcrafted leg and tail vise. The wife is okay with the whole project. I'm going to use 8/4 Beech. My friend with the cabinet business said he could get it for me around $3 BF. I might order some after the first of the month.
I'd like to have the top 4"-5" thick and the legs almost as beefy, nice and thick, kinda like that old girlfriend I had in high school. She wasn't much to look at but she had a nice personality. Wait a minute, we were talking about workbenches weren't we?

DBob, we not be getting any rain here. But talk about wind and the threat of rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

ATTENTION! ATTENTION! The streets are wet: it has rained here in San Diego!

Actually, it's not much by most people's standards, but hey, it's rain, and we'll take what we can get.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

You're a man with a plan, and I like your plan…..On the bench top….No, the top is not hardboard….In that picture I just had it laying on top of the regular top, cause I was gonna do some staining on a project, if I remember correctly (it's been too many years ago). If you look closely, you can see that there is a clamp on each corner just to keep the hardboard from skittling around. One thing I did when I designed my shop was put 110 plugs in the floor…I have 4 of them the length of the shop. One is right under my bench…that's why you don't see the cords for the power strips…..When I was in high school, my best friend talked me into going on a blind date with a gal I never met….She was really beefy and we all went dancing that night….My friend asked me what I said to her when I walked her to the door….I told him the only thing I could think to say to her was "You don't sweat much for a fat gal".....

dawsonBob….Praise Alah, and all the rest of them non-essentials….You finally hit the jackpot with some moisture…You can now join the ranks of the elites…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome DBob. Wet streets!

Busy day here at the FD. House fire. Hose testing. Plus all the normal stuff. I'm ready to go home.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Rick , did ya ever get another date with that there beefy gal? You was one smooth talking son of a gun, that's for sure! Sounds pretty much like something I would have said.

DBob so you got your rain, well sort of. You must really be ready for some sunshine!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, sunny is what's predicted for tomorrow. Too bad: I'd be just as happy if it rained for three days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

No Bob, I never saw her again….. I think she went to one of the other high schools. Good thing too…I might of got my ears boxed….She's give a Sumo wrestler a run for his money..lol….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of gold dots peppering the sea of evergreens crossing the Cascades yesterday. Eastern WA is in full bloom reminding all creatures great and small to prepate for short, dark days ahead. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Congrats DBob. May another 1/4" come tour way by Christmas.

BBob, sounds like that will be a nice bench.


----------



## dawsonbob

Say, wouldn't that be a great present?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob looks like we might get a bit of rain over next several days. Hopefully more snow up high. No sun in the forecast for more than a week or more.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, BBob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Brrrrrrr! It's cold outside. The temp is 40 and is forecast to get to 48. No rain today, but we have some coming in tonight. Boy, what I wouldn't give for some of *Dawson Bob's* miserably semi-wet warm weather right about now.

What a weekend! The wife and I went down state for the weekend to help babysit for our son. He's going through a divorce and it was his first weekend with his kids. He works third shift at a hospital and it was our job to watch the kids at night and during the day while he slept. The kids are 20 months and 4 Y/O. What a handful. I forgot what it was like getting up in the middle of the night with squalling kids and getting up at the crack of dawn to cartoons. To make matters worse, wee forgot our pillows so the wife and I both have sore necks and backs and to kick it off more, we were subjected to McDonald's coffee each day cause our son doesn't own a coffee pot. One cup per day!!!!! I was never so happy to get home and Sleep in my bed. Like Dorothy said "There's no place like home".

*Dawson Bob*, I'm glad you finally got some "wetness". That's gotta be a nice feeling for a change.

*Burly Bob*, I like your idea for your new bench. I've always wanted one and someday I'll get around to getting one. But, I do have a table that I converted into a roll around bench and I do have tool trays on both sides that I made for it. One thing I'll say about those trays, they collect more than just tools, they collect everything else from sawdust to wood scraps.

*Rick*, I love your story about the girl with the beefy legs. I can just see her doubling up her fist getting ready to pop you in the jaw.

*Mike*, it's good to hear from you again. And your right, scraps are supposed to be kept and not seen. I usually keep all my scraps until I can't stand looking at them and I'll toss them in the burn barrel. Then it happens, I'll be looking for that one piece of scrap that will be just right and it's gone. Refer to rule #1.

*FF Bill*, Don't tell me you cleaned up all your hose after the structure and THEN tested the hose too! What a pain. I remember the first time I was involved in testing hose on the FD. We used to use old nozzles at the end of the hose. One of the nozzles opened up while testing and started whipping around. They told me to close the bale to stop it. I didn't know how to approach the nozzle and got both my ankles beat up. It wasn't fun. But everyone got a chuckle out of it though.

Well, I think it's warm enough outside to go out to the shop. I'll catch you guys around the coffee table tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. I'm finally home. It's cool and cloudy, but clearing a bit.

Don, the fire was mutual aid, so we had no hose off, just some tools. We deadlined the truck and the driver got to come in with us. Pulled ceiling and sprayed some water. Fire was mostly out when we got in, but it was roaring at one point. The police and first truck on scene rescued an 18 year old from a window. He had some light inhalation.
We used to test with the pumper, but that can be dangerous when something fails. As you know.


----------



## Grumpymike

I have seen videos of guys chasing down a whipping fire hose, and the antics of being picked up off the ground and going for a carnival ride … Then I always think to my self, "Why not just turn the water off" ?? But then again I've never been a firefighter.

Low 70's this AM, whit it warming to around 85° with patchy clouds.

Puttering update: I think I'll make a new spot for all the lathe gouges and other tools. I've been in this building for nearly four years and still rearranging stuff … will it ever end?

Be safe and be well my friends


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny is the call for today here in San Diego.

While I'm as happy as a … a … well, what ever is supposed to be happy, with the moisture we got yesterday, I still wish there had of been more of it. The official rain gauge showed only 0.02 inches of the wet stuff. 2/100 of an inch, isn't much in the grand scheme of things, but we'll take it, and thankfully.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another grey day here on the Oregon high dessert, where nature favor's no man. A little rain during the night. I managed to sleep thru most of it thank goodness. Another coat of varnish on Grandson's box today. 3 -4 more,
flock the inside add hinges and I'm done. Tomorrow I glue the box for WWBob's brother and get the last box on the list cut and fit. Who knows if all goes well it might get glued up as well.

Rick, when I woke up at the butt crack of dawn. I remember that story about your date "not sweatin much for a fat girl." I almost woke up the wife laughing again. I'll bet the look on her face was priceless. You definitely be one smooth talking sonofagun.

Don and Bill you what I like the most about going to a fire when I was a cop. Sitting in that nice warm patrol car in the middle of winter, listening to country music and knowing I didn't have to write much of a report.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, It's 2000hrs and we be getting rain! I only hope and pray it means snow up high. Lots of snow!!


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm hoping right along with you BBob. I hope you get all the rain you want, with plenty of snow, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

It was another productive day in the shop…It was 56 when I went for my morning java, and barely breaking daylight, as now the sun isn't up till about 7:15 or so…I sat around in the sunroom getting the kinks out so i could move in a while, then head to the shop. I made good progress on my dado sled, and almost have it finished…An hour or so in the morning should see me through with it….It's a big sled, but I needed one that size to cut the dados in the big panels for my next project… 1/2" base x 23" wide x 34" long. A little tweeking, and cut the dado slot the length of the sled, and I should finish it…..Then start on the tool stand for my belt sander…...Oh yea….it's 61 now, going down to 52 in the morning….

Don….Glad you made it home with your sanity…!! I remember those days of sleepless nights and crying babies…What a nightmare..!!! I thought they never would grow up to quit that..Yep…the days of cereal and cartoons…One never forgets, but now they are grown in their mid 40's, and I wish they were young again….Cause that makes me really old…lol..One thing I told both of my childern…there better be a coffee pot, coffee, and filters there, or I ain't coming…They both have them now…!!! That story you told about the hose whipping around and beating on your ankles…..I had a vision of the Three Stooges…!!

Bill….Sounds like you had a productive and busy day at the fire house….Being home is always better than being at work….

BurlyBob…I'm glad you got a chuckle out of the fat gal story…I was about 17-18 when that happened…true story..I wonder what ever happened to her….Did she marry a fat guy…????

Well ya'll….I'm done for the night….Gonna get the coffee ready for in the morning, and watch a couple of Youtube videos on woodworking…..Later guys..Stay frosty.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the rain stopped around 2100. Maybe more later.
Rick that was a great story. A real good laugh. Like you I sometimes wonder what happened to those old girlfriends. Than I chuckle how they missed out on a real good thing…Me!

Hey Don, Thankfully I haven't had to deal with cranky grand kids like yours. So far the grandson has been pretty nice. I know the day is coming. He hit's the terrible 2's this next month. His Dad was a Marine, 6 years and to top it off, Grandson was born on 11-10-2014, 239th birthday of the USMC. 11-10-16 will be 241th for the USMC.
I can only imagine what my son has planned for his little Devil Dog. I'm making him a keepsake box filled with a duck call, train whistle, squirt guns, other assorted fun things and candy. I'm sure that duck call will make an impression on his folks in the wee hours of the morning!! I'm also hoping he gets good with it so I can take him hunting to do the calling cuz I'm the world's worst with a duck call!
It's late and I hope you all have a good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gentlemen and other gentlemen. It's about 50 out with rain forecast for the day. Went to the cell phone store last night trying to get new phones. Found out you can only get phones there if you pay for them each month. Only way to buy the phone outright is online. That was a hassle that took all night. Credit cards decline because Chase determined it to be possible fraudulent. Now locked out of using it at Sprint for 24 hours. PIA. Everyone I talked to was in Asia somewhere.

Now, what to do today?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's getting colder outside. The temp is a bone chilling 35 with a high of 44 today. Rain is moving in today and we are supposed to get SNOW in the mix.

Over the weekend while we were babysitting, we had a chance to get away on Saturday for a while. While we were out, we went to a couple of estate sales. We picked up some goodies. I was able to find some old Wood Magazines, years 1992 - 2000. I didn't start getting my subscriptions until 2004, so getting these old magazines was pretty good. I only paid $5 for the bunch. I spent yesterday going through them, getting them sorted by year and issue number. I've been a big fan of Wood Magazine for years. I also picked up some tools, a handsaw, a bailey #4 and some taps which I needed badly.

*FF Bill*, why don't you just go to a Verizon store and pick up a phone there. I've been using Verizon since the 90's and had no problem since. Now watch, since I mentioned that, problems will be coming my way. LOL Oh yea, Mutual Aid calls are the best. You get to have some fun at the other departments expense.

*Mike*, yes the hose does whip around like you've seen on TV. There is a method to stopping it but I was a green horn and didn't know the method yet. In training, we practiced sneaking up on an open nozzle. And yes, shutting down that line does make more sense when you have only one line off the truck. But several lines off a truck with some of the lines in the structure, That proposes a problem, which line do you shut down? That's why they teach us how to sneak up on a nozzle. They have gotten smarter since and color coded the lines to make ID a little easier.

Well guys, I think it's time to brave the cold and head out to the shop. I haven't got LP to heat up the shop yet (it comes tomorrow). But, we'll give it a shot. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Verizon is the one brand I've never had. I assume you had a Nextel at some point, didn't you Don. It was big in the fire service for a while. CINDY and I both had Nextel, then when sprint bought them, she got sprint and I stayed with Nextel. Both were on the same bill though. Eventually I gave in and went with sprint. Now Nextel is gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, how much gas do you use in a winter to heat your shop. Any idea how much it costs for the winter?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

They're calling for 74 here in San Diego today. Now that's not a bad temperature at all, to my way of thinking. I have noticed over the last couple of days that it's been feeling decidedly fall like.

Bill, for what it's worth, I've been very pleased with T-Mobile. You might want to check them out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. I live in the middle of nowhere. ATT works the best, but I won't do ATT. Sprint is next best and has gotten better recently out here, so we will have to stay there. Some would say they have to pipe in the sun out here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and girls, It's rainy and overcast this morning. We had some snow flurries last night but nothing like what the down state people had. They had an inch of snow on the ground. The temp is 39 with a high of 41 expected. Good news concerning the weather though, we're gonna get some 50 plus weather soon. Yay!

*FF Bill*, I use about 3 (100 lb) tanks a winter. The cost per tank is $55 each and that includes delivery. Right now the cost for LP is running a little over a dollar a gallon. We use LP to heat the home and we go through about 350 gal. of gas a year total. We fill our home tank once a year in the summer when the prices are down. I've thought of using a wood burner in my shop but, I have no room for one so it's an LP wall heater that I use.

As far as the phone, yes I did use a Nextel for a while but, it wasn't for use in the fire service though. I couldn't see using them for that but, everyone else around me was pushing to use them instead of WT's. I hated interruptions when I was in a meeting. All of a sudden you hear a voice, "Hey Don, what you doing?" Everyone in the room could hear ya. I got tired of that quick and got rid of it. I went with Verizon because of the cost then, but I discovered when I traveled around the country, Verizon had a better reception no matter where I was. And now, where I live currently, anyone with ATT or Sprint, can't get service. It's just logical for me to use Verizon now. Verizon cost a little more, but for the service I want, it's worth it. If I could get better reception with the others, I'd use them.

Well boys, I worked in the shop all day yesterday in the freezing cold. It was miserable. Gas should be here today. Can't wait. But, I think I came down with something cause I'm not feeling well this morning. Coffee don't even taste good right now. I don't think I'll make it to the shop today unless I start feeling better.

I'm gonna close for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's a cloudy gray morning. I did catch part of an amazing sunrise which was very colorful. It's suppose to rain most of the day. As always I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lots of snow up high. From the looks of things out the back window I'm guessing the freezing level is well above 6000 feet. A lot of that snow in the photos I posted a few days ago has receded.

I'm going to cut some slots in the last 2 boxes I'm building and glue in some splines. I might even get the lids cut later this afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 59 when I went for my morning java before heading to the shop for more pain and suffering…no..just kidding…I had another productive day in the shop yesterday and some last night….I finished the dado sled, and put 2 coats of 50/50 tung oil and mineral spirits mix on it, and let it dry good between coats….it's ready to use….

This morning I'm re-working my old panel sled I've had for several years, cause it was always a little out of whack…maybe a 32nd or less…I made it then "on the fly" quickly, cause I needed one for the task at hand at the time. The dado sled is pretty big….it's 34" long x 24" wide, and can handle a good size panel….I cut a 1" slot all the way down it, but prolly won't use more than a 3/4" dado on most projects…. I'm using the original 3/4" ply on the panel sled but am putting new runners and a new fence on it, and double-checking for square…I used T-track runners on my dado sled, and will use them on the panel sled…I tell guys, those are the way to go, instead of making them out of hardwood. They fit perfect in the miter slots… Pre-drilled holes, and no expanding or contracting in the seasons….Of course they cost more, but they are worth it to me….I've got plenty of money, anyway…!!!! Better get back to it….!! Oh yea….it is really clabbered over, looks like rain, but not…No wind, and the high is supposed to be 76, but I'm doubtful it'll make it….but I'm still in shorts and t shirts, so it's not fall around here….yet….the leaves are really dropping fast, and we're beginning to get a little color in them….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, gang,

77 and cloudy here in San Diego today. Not feeling quite so fall like today.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's cold and it's been cold for the past while in the rust belt. This morning's rain helped the cold feel even colder. We should see a break with only 10% chance of rain on Saturday with a high of 71 (for now). That's still cold for me, but I'll take it because it will almost certainly be the last time I see 70 in Ohio for at least the next 6 months.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just checking in on my lunch break. Brother did I screw up or what! I was cutting a strip of black walnut for a spline. I got a kickback in the right ribcage. Talk about hurt. The real Pisser! it broke two teeth of my only 10" saw blade. One of them is still imbedded in the black walnut. I'll post a photo later tonight. I'm thinking my right side is going to get real colorful tomorrow. I'm still feeling it from the belt line almost to my arm pit. Ya' know sometimes it sucks to be me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Bob. Broken teeth on the blade. That's serious. Luckily it's not imbedded in you.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bill I guess it is lucky. So here's the photo. Doesn't that just suck raw eggs. I mean crap! Last month I had a tooth replaced on this blade. Now I'm short 2 more. I tried to get a photo of the blade but the camera couldn't focus in on it. So for the mean time I'm down to using a 7 1/4" Skill saw blade. I won't get to Boise for another 3 weeks. I may have to mail it over there. I might try and convince the wife to let me get one of those Forrest WWII blades. I mean Crap, Crap, Crap and more Crap!


----------



## dawsonbob

Damn, Bob, you and your saw had a bad day. Hope you're all right.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bob , I'm fine but my poor saw blade doesn't look so good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Saw blades can be replaced. As long as you're okay. Like you said, it may give you a chance to get a Forrest WWII blade.


----------



## BurlyBob

I may have to wait for a bit. I just dropped a bunch of money and I'm hesitant to hit the wife up again. But I've still got Christmas presents to make. Maybe that'll be excuse enough. Think I'm going to ease into this. You know use the stealth approach. I'll let you know next week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know I've heard great things about the Forrest blades, but I've had great success with $30 Freud blades. I'm pretty sure I'll never switch. I order mine from amazon.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I just ordered a Forrest WWII. It's on sale, about $30 off full bore. Rick recommended them to me quite some time ago. He said he's got to and totally loves them.

You know what really surprises me. There's no bruising where the board hit me. I had a kick back years ago and had a really bodacious bruise, about the size of a dinner plate. This time, nothing. Funny how that works out.


----------



## BurlyBob

I forgot the weather report. 36 cloudy and no rain today. I need it to dry up so I can hit the lawn with the mower to suck up all the leaves before the snow flies.

I need some more coffee than it's out the door to spot geese.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I know a golf course nearby where you can find all the geese you want.

It was 47 when I took the boys to school and should hit 78 with no rain in sight. Supposed to be back to low 80's this week.

BBob, that went easier than expected I guess. Did you show her the blade tooth stuck in the wood?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Foggy out this morning. Visibility is really low, probably about a mile or less. I can't see the tree line across the street and they are about 200 yards away. The temp this morning is 31 with a high of 51 expected. I sure hope so, I could use the warmth.

I got my LP delivered yesterday afternoon but, it didn't matter anyway cause I was in the house all day long feeling sick. I feel a little better today, but still have a scratchy throat and a raspy cough. I hope I get over this crap soon, it's taking me away from my shop. There is an estate sale this morning that the wife and I are going to as soon as she wakes up. She had a rough nite last night. I think she's got it worse than me.

*Burly Bob*, That's a tough break on you getting slammed. That sounds like a serious kick back. I'm convinced that you're okay cause cops can take it. Just ask one. LOL But the saw blade, I don't know. I hope you get back to cutting soon.

Well, I'm gonna go wake up my boss so I can get the show on the road. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, thanks for the info on your shop propane heat. I'm not a fan of gas anything, but I'm considering it for my shop. Using electric space heaters is a hassle, but works ok in this climate. I'm gonna do some more research on heaters. I have no idea what I spend on electric for heating my shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I woke up at the "butt crack of dawn" (I got that from BurlyBob), and the coffee was ready. After a couple of cups, I jumped in the shower and washed all 2,000 body parts, cause they were all dirty….It was 60 at that time, with some fog, and no wind….Plenty of sun now as it finally burned off. So I'm heading to the shop to work on the project….as sonn as I get this typed…The high today will be 74, so they say, whoever they are..!!

BurlyBob….Sure hope you're doing better this morning after that little mishap with the kickback…I'm really surprised you are not bruised up…Read your post on ordering the Forrest WW II. I sure hope you like it….Let me/us know what you think after you use it…..Since I talked to you about them some time ago, I've ordered two more, so I have 4 now….Glad to hear it was on sale….!! Those suckers are high, but worth every penny, to me.

Bill…..I do have a couple of Freud blades, and they are good too, but I think the Forrest cuts cleaner, with no splintering…..Just my opinion…..

Don…..Hope you get over the crud…it really sucks to be sick, or feel bad where you don't feel like doing much…Sometimes just getting up stirring around helps a little….Have fun at the estate sale, and find some goodies…..!! We have no natural gas / lines here where I live….My house and shop are all electric. On some of the newer homes, they have electric and gas tanks..I guess they didn't offer that when my house was built….

It's time for me to depart to the shop and see what I can get accomplished….You guys stay frosty..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It probably does Rick. It's one of those things where you don't know for yourself until you try it. Maybe someday I'll give it a shot. All I know is the Freud is worlds above the crappy craftsman blade I was using years ago.

We are all electric here too. Nearest nat gas is probably 20 miles away. I wouldn't have it if it was available, but I could compromise and have it in my unattached shop. I think it will just keep my electric space heater for now. It used to take up space on my floor and then hang on the wall for the summer. This morning I remedied that. I may improve the filter situation and add a 14" slide in filter on the back.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I remember those crappy Craftsman blades, too…..That's all there were back in the day…Every time I made a cut, I would burn the wood nearly black…


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked my mail and that WWII blade has already been shipped. I don't expect it till the middle of next week.
So here's a question. Just how good of an idea is it for me to use a 7 1/4 skill saw blade in my table saw? I sure sounds pretty darn high pitched right now. I did a practice cut and it's marginal but acceptable.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, guys,

78 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today, with just the slightest of slight chances for drizzle. Could turn into light rain, now that I think about it. Naw, probably not.

All electric here, too. Not that it ever gets cold enough to worry about it. A little electric space heater takes the chill out of the air well enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Should work just fine BBob. Feed it slower. The speed of teeth on that smaller blade is less than the 10".

DBob, looks like some rain north of you. Guess it won't make it down to you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, it seldom does. We get most of our rain as tropical moisture from the South. It seldom comes down from up North, darn it. Wish it did.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi All,
Well we had a record breaking day yesterday it hit 100° down in the Pheonix valley … 95° up where I live, But I really didn't notice it till the 6'oclock news …

BBob: Sorry to hear about the kickback, I know they hurt, had one a week ago … Yep, I put the riving knife back on.
But the good news is that you have made a giant leap forward with the purchase of the WWII … I have sent mine in twice for re-sharpening and still no tooth replacement. ... I have tried the Freud blades, but they wear faster and I will use them again while the WWII is out to the Forest sharpener.

7-1/4" blade in the table saw? They work just fine … I use a 7-1/4 thin kerf for re-sawing holly because it is thinner than a 10" TK blade and when cutting holly, '$aving every lil bit help$'

Here is a thought on shop heat: Years ago I needed heat in the shop, the first idea was a wood stove … After a while it did heat the shop, then it continued to heat, so I opened the door, now I had the tropic zone and the arctic zone … Late on I found a ceiling mount gas heater, found out that by changing the oraface ($4.00) you can convert to LP. I picked up a used 20 gal LP bottle and never looked back. now in my new shop I have central air and heat (gloat).

Be safe my friends, and please be well


----------



## BurlyBob

So I got the cutting done that I needed. I'm telling you that 7 1/4 blade sounded like a whirlwind. I'm done for now. At least until the next projects. Maybe by then I'll have my new saw blade. Brother is it good to get these boxes done. I really don't care to do projects for other folks outside my family. I put to much pressure on myself to get it perfect. I simply can't stand the idea of someone picking things apart and saying I didn't do it right.
Hopefully these will be the last for a while.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 37 this morning and we're suppose to get rain. No serious snowpack yet. Keeping my fingers crossed. One more cup of coffee and I'm headed to the shop.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and sunny is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. Who knows, they could be right … couldn't they?

I's hopin' it be good where you is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you are ok BBob. I thought everyone had gp efishing. My notifocations quit. Are yours back Rick?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,
This morning it was 60 when I slugged in for my coffee, and when I went out the door, I almost was blown away it was so windy…It was blowing 25-35 mph…Plenty of sun, after it came up at 7:15, so after a half pot of coffee, I went to the shop….Got the carcus glued up for my tool stand and in clamps…So while it was drying, I made a run to Missouri for cigs…..then to the hardware store for more little parts, and eat dinner….Napped for a couple of hours, and checked the carcus….It ahd been about 6 hours, so it was ready to uncalmped….Ate some 
nachos for supper, and here we are…The high today was 80, and now it's 67 with a low of 61…..More work tomorrow…

I thought I'd check in tonight and see how everybody was doing and so forth….Yesterday was a good productive day in the shop, getting parts cut out, dados made, and a rabbit for the inset panel….The wife came in, we went to town to eat supper, then I went to Lowes and Home Depot. I picked up a 6" vernier caliper (with case), some locking casters, a super 12" carpenter's square, an awl, and some ball bearing slides…oh, and some small needle files….Got home late, and called my oldest granddaughter on her 26th birthday. Hit the rack early….

BurlyBob…Glad you got all the parts cut out for your project. How many boxes are you making..? I figured that 7 1/4" saw blade would do the trick….They do hum a good tune, don't they??

Bob (WW)....Nope…no fishing for me for a few days…Busy around here in the shop…..About the notifications: I still can't get them, Haven't had them in two months…I don't know who to blame…my internet or LJs.. Seems like after the 'puter down loaded some new updates, it screwed things up…I can't post pictures on LJs, or even down load them to a file. And Photobucket is screwed up, too…I tell ya, it's a real pisser, Bob…Makes me want to throw this thing in the yard and hollor "I quit"...I just have to come on here to our thread and see who posted. Oh, and my phone is funky, too….I think LJs' servers' wiped me and you out on mail notices…!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All LJ notifications stopped in the last couple days. No idea why. Other mail seems to be ok.

Want to start a new thread: the unnotified? )


----------



## BurlyBob

Man has it been raining this evening. Really pouring down. Sure wish it were snow!

Rick I did 6 practice boxes using up some scrap/crap plywood. I built a special box for my Grandson's birth day next month, one for WWBob's brother for all that drawer stock and one for my wife's cousin. So a total of 9. The last 3 are in final stages of varnishing. I'm glad to get them finished. Now I can settle down and get some stuff done I've had on the back burner.

I should be getting my WWII blade on Monday. So any serious projects are going to happen later in the week. I hear the fall trout fishing is pretty good at a reservoir about an hour away. I might try to catch a few of those for the smoker.

You are right that 7 1/4 blade really hums. Pretty unnerving.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Like I said, Bob, I think it's the LJ server….All of my other mail works fine….And when I hit Photobucket down at the bottom, it may or may not pull up…I've tried several different things to post pictures, but to no avail…I have several shop project photos of my recents, but can't post them..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I started a new ID and it worked fine. Cricket said it is usually the email provider. Sure enough, gmail started ssending all LJ notifications to spam folder a couple days ago.

Cyberspace is definitely the last frontier! It will probably never be conquered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. Had a busy day at the fire house yesterday. Nothing serious, but lots of calls. Hopefully today will be quieter. We've been stuck in a low of 55 and high of 80 pattern. Had a little rain a few days ago, but mostly dry. Supposed to be 82 on Halloween. Record high.

BBob, trout fishing sounds fun. Boat or shore?


----------



## saddletramp

48 & cloudy with a 40% chance of showers here in beautiful NW Michigan this fine crisp morning. Hope that all are well and that Burly catches a fine stringer of trout. ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's warm this morning compared to a few days ago. The temp this morning is 42 and the high is 48 with gray sky's. Yesterday it was beautiful with the sunshine pouring in and the high was in the 60's. Today will be cold and then a warming trend for about a week.

Welcome *Saddletramp* to our thread. Hey guys, we have another Bob! I see you're from the Traverse Bay area, cool. I'm about an hour and a half from you as the crow flies. I have an uncle that lives up there. Stick around and you'll enjoy this tread. The guys are great.

*Burly Bob*, The weather channel said that you guys are supposed to get some snow up over 6000 ft. I hope your Elk Horn gets some snow.

*Dawson Bob*, Wow, your supposed to get sunshine and not rain. Wait a minute isn't that supposed to be the other way around. You're such a Kidder Bob. LOL Enjoy your sunshine.

My daughter and son-in-law are up from the flat lands staying here for the weekend. He made us some Steak Fajitas last night and man were they good. Of course I ate too much and felt miserable for the rest of the night. He's making breakfast this morning Mexican style. I'm getting hungry already. My crud is still hanging around. I can't seem to shake it.

Well boys, it's time to cheer the breakfast cooks on. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a cloudy morning here with a bit of fog, low forty's might reach low 50's. I checked the snow pack report most of the sites are below 6000 ft. so now snow there to speak of yet.

Bill I haven't decided, boat or shore. I have to talk with my hunting partner. He's been over there a week or so back. I'm thinking the water might be down below the ramp.

Getting close to finishing up a few projects in the shop. Time for another serious cleanup and get ready to store the boat for winter.

Welcome to the crew Saddletramp. We can always use another Bob!

Have a great day.

Have a great day


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and mostly cloudy here in San Diego today. That's not to say that there's no sun peeking through here and there, because there is. Here and there. Glad we cleared that up.

Bill, you're going to be at 82 back there for Halloween, while out here there will be a high of only 68. Odd, how that happens.

Don, we are getting sunshine, and nothing but sunshine, and that's the problem. We need a little liquid sunshine now and then, too.

BBob, whether you go boat or shore, I wish you a lot of luck.

Welcome aboard, saddletramp! Like Bob said, we can always use another Bob.


----------



## saddletramp

The temp is all the way up to 46 degs now (was 48 this morning). No showers yet but no sunshine either. Thanks for the welcome. It seems that no matter where I go, when someone hollers BOB, anywhere from 14 to 21 heads snap around in unison ready to answer, so, you can never have too many Bobs. Yah, right. lol ;-))


----------



## saddletramp

The temp is still 46 but we just had some sunshine. When I saw the increased light level I jumped (well, kind of staggered [hey, I'm old, OK]) right up and headed on outside. We had a glorious 10 full minutes of sunshine, well ….. a solid 5 minutes anyway. Yikes, I think I'm sunburnt.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, I don't know how this could have happened, but it's raining (kinda). At least the streets are wet. Okay, okay, they said that there was a 20 percent chance of showers, but I mean c'mon: 20 percent? That means that there's an 80 percent chance that it won't rain. The streets got wet twice in one month? Who da thunk it?

P.S.
It's actually more like a sprinkle but, hey, wet is wet.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you got you flood insurance paid up? That's some serious rain you having down there. I mean rain in So Cal. That just don't happen! Does it?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you shop rats,

First things first….Welcome again, saddletramp…You've been on here nearly as long as I have..I remember you back in the day…Which day…I don't remember..!! But we're glad you joined our little group of misfits, so be sure and come around when you can…. Ok…now for today…It was 60 when I slouched my way to the coffee pot.The sun wasn't even up yet, so I waited on it with 2 cups of joe in the sun room..I intended to get to the shop early, so that's what I did…after 3 cups of joe….!! Plenty of sun, no wind today, and the high was a blazing 80….I guess it was…I was in the shop only to come out for more java, then dinner at noon, and right back till nap time…But I got quite a bit done…I spent the first 2-3 hours cutting Birch edge banding and covering all of the exposed raw edges of the plywood…..With a lot of it to do, I'm glad I have my thin rip gauge. That tool is sweet for cutting thin strips, and the same every time. I've had it a long time, and it works good…That belt sander/ disk sander is heavy, so I might have to double up on the thickness of the top to support the tool. I see tomorrow….Then I'll be ready to make some drawers, install the slides, and maybe put a door on it..not sure about that yet….So a lot done, but a long way to go….!!!!

Bob (WW)....Cricket told me the same thing about the email server, but she didn't say who's server….theirs, ours..? I don't buy that story for a minute. I think it's LJ's fault, and someone dropped the ball..I might have to do what you did, and get a new identity…..

Bill….Our weather patterns don't change much, do they..? We're always pretty close….Sounds like another productive day at the firehouse…

Don… Hope you get over the crud, brother….That crap is nasty….Enjoy the family, and don't grub too much…!!

BurlyBob….Let me know if you go after them trout…I'm gonna go after some bass as soon as I get this project over with…..I've been AWOL from my fishing partners lately….If the weather holds, I'll chase 'em down..!! Be sure and let me know how you like that new blade once you get to test it..I sure hope you like it….I do..!! I've had mine for a couple of years or more, and have never had them sharpened…I just clean 'em and buff 'em…!

dawsonBob….I'll sure be glad when you get some rain….You have plenty of sunshine, so you need some liquid to go with it….

Well germs, It's supper time, and the BBQ is ready, so I'm off like an old terrapin to the table….slowly but surely….Ya'll have a good evening, and stay frosty….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I'll only need the flood insurance if we ever get more than an inch at a time. Around here, they call that a flood.
This 100th of an inch, added to the two one hundredths of an inch we got last week will bring us up to three one hundredths of an inch, proving that it does rain in Southern California. Well, it almost rains. Sometimes. Kinda.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, are you singin' in the sprinkle?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I'm think in that heat, that much rain… naw, sounds more like spritzing!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I was, but the authorities showed up and made me quit. It seems my singing sounded just like an old air raid siren. It confused the heck out of people who couldn't figure out what the screeching was all about. They had to close the interstate for a while. I, on the other hand, thought I sounded pretty good. There's just no accounting for taste.

BBob, a spritz, a sprinkle … either way it wasn't a flood. Enough to sing in though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Windy and rainy here in La Grande tonight at mom's and LB's.

Rick, I guess Cricket has 50/50 with us. I marked all the LJ notices as not spam and things are back to normal, but I haven't got any photo uploads in my delima. I haven't tried to do any photos for a couple months.

Welcome Saddle Tramp. You are absolutely correct about not having too many Bobs. It takes quite a few to keep this thread, and any other for that matter, Bob, Bob, Bobbing along )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coolish this morning and cloudy, but going to 78 and sunny.

DBob, my older son sings like that. He thinks he sounds pretty good.

Neighbor lady called my dad yesterday and said my goat was loose and ran on their property. My dad went down to get him and he was safely in their pen. Now dad thinks it must have been a bear. We have had bear sightings recently, but I would not jump to that conclusion. We have more stray dog sightings than bear.


----------



## saddletramp

*Good Mornin Viet…...... er….ah, lumberjocks*. 31 degs here when I arose, 40 now on the way to 65 with showers. Boy, do we need a couple of days of dry. DBob, do you want some of this wet?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a frosty morning but, the sun is shining and the sky is blue. The temp is a chilly 32 and the high is going to be 50. No wind to speak of. That's the weather here in Northern Michigan.

I went out to the shop yesterday, heated it up and just sat. It took all my energy just to do that. This grip is still hanging on. My chest feels like someone poured concrete in my bronchi. My wife has me doped up pretty good. She told me I can't go outside and play today because of my crud. I HATE sitting inside. I'll have plenty of time to do that when the snow's come. While it's sunny, I want to be out side soaking up the rays.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm glad after all that conversation, that we have it all straightened out about your "rain". And to think, we had a singer in the group all this time and we didn't know it. A regular Al Yankovic. LOL As far as your local law enforcement agency goes, they just don't know good talent when they hear it.

*FF Bill*, And your son thinks he's a Justin Bieber. My wife is the same way, but I wouldn't tell her that. As long as they're happy, who cares. I just sit back and smile when she sings. I trust devils night went well for you at the FD. I hope tonight goes well for you as well.

Well guys, I'd like to stay and warm your hearts with my wisdom, but my chest is calling me back to the couch. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. Talk about wind all night! It never got below 40 last night. Not much new snow up high. Only 2 sites reporting and they are 7500+. It might get to mid 50's.

DBob at least you can sing. Me, I have such a hard time with music. It's even tough for me to play the radio.

Finishing up some varnishing and a serious shop clean up. I'm thinking I'll be ordering some 8/4 or 12/4 beech in a few days to start building an honest to God work bench. I am certain it's not going to be a weekend project. This could pretty well take me most of the winter. They way I see things, not only do I need one I deserve one!
Well ya'll have a great day. I'm headed to the coffee pot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least you have a good reason to vegging, Don. Take 'er easy. Devils night had some calls, but nothing related to Halloween. Suicidal people mostly. Tonight I'm going out with the boys at a friends neighborhood. Our neighborhood is the squirrels and rabbits and the boys don't like acorns.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's a balmy 69 degrees here in San Diego today. Well, I guess that's not really balmy, but it's better than saying it's chilly. We accumulated a whopping 0.01 inches of rain yesterday, which brings us up to a grand total of 0.03 (three one hundredths) of an inch for the month. Break out the life jackets boys, we're in danger of drowning at any time!

Bill, I feel sorry for your son, having to go through life with a voice like that. Still, he's probably a shoe-in for one of those "talent" TV shows.

Don, your wife is right: get plenty of rest so you can get over whatever it is that ails you. That kinda crud is nasty. And you're right: they just don't recognize true talent when it's honking right in front of them.

BBob, a new Forest blade and a new bench, too? Pretty heady stuff, if you ask me, although I suppose you need the new blade to build the new bench, so it's all good.

Tramp, if you could figure out how to rope some of that wet and drag it out here, I'd really appreciate it. I'd buy you a beer when you showed up with the wet.

Got to go get ready for a trip to the VA. Y'all take care now, y' hear?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you ghouls and goblins,

As I staggered to the coffee pot this morning, it was still dark out, but I wanted to get another early start on my project….So, after 2-3 cups (I really got in a hurry, didn't I?), I headed to the shop….It was 59 at dark, and the wind was picking up some, but being in there, it's hard to tell what's it's doing…Looking out the window I could see leaves blowing every where. I went back in for more coffee around 10:00, and the wind was kickin'. But…I made more progress on my tool stand…I took the belt sander off of its metal stand to get it set right on the base, and man, I like to have got a hernia and ripped a hemorrhoid…that sucker is HEAVY…I realized that the top wasn't gonna be stout enough to support the sander, and could possibly start to sag over time….So I doubled up on the thickness of the top (that made it 1 1/2" thick), trimmed it out, and glued and nailed it…AAH…that did it..!!! Cut the blocks to attach the locking casters, and got one drawer built…Build the other one tomorrow, and put a door on….Man was I tired..and my feet and back were killing me, so I quit for the day….Got to go take a shower now, cause we're going to a Halloween gathering tonight, where good grub will be consumed. In all the 15 years we've lived here, we've never had any trick or treaters….When you live in the woods, and nothing but old retired people, that's what happens….Ok…that's it for now….Hope you ghouls get some trickers and treaters tonight….Don't let the vampires and werewolves get you…!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

All in all it's been a pretty decent day. I didn't get the shop cleaned up like I wanted but I'm definitely closing in on the end of these boxes. Tomorrow grandson's box is done, just hinges and a piece of chain is all that's left. The same goes for the wife's cousin. WWBob's brother, well that needs a few more coats of varnish. 
I've had this idea to build wall sconces with glass chimneys and an oval mirror. I had an idea to cut the vertical board sort in the shape of a Victorian street lamp. No matter what I tried it always came out looking like a coffin.
I came up with a crazy idea and started looking at medieval shields. I found one I like. I'm thinking this is going to be a very easy run of Christmas projects. I might be bragging to early.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back home and it has been a wet week. 3 3/4" in the gauge. Quite a bit of wind today hammering the 5th wheel. No problems for the Super Duty Ford. Made me think of a guy I saw on Snoqualmie Pass last week. He was pulling about a 25 to 28' Airstream with a new F-150 Aluminum truck. No wind that day. Either his equalizer hitch was too tight or the truck is too light. That Airstream was pushing the truck all over the road. He was only going about 45 or 50.

Everyone is making progress on their projects. Me too! The house is listed as of Friday afternoon. ;-)) Good to be home without deadlines to meet. Those don't work well with retirement, do they?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning but the temps are nice at 51. It's supposed to clear out this afternoon to a high of 66. Pretty good for October in Northern Michigan.

Well, I'm still under the weather sort of. My chest is still hurting as well as my throat, sides, stomach muscles (from coughing). I think this crud is seeping into my big ol' noggin. My sinuses are plugging up and I have a headache. It's too nice of weather outside to be cooped up inside.

Here is a question for you guys: What is Birch good for. I have a bunch of it I picked up and never used Birch before. Anybody got any ideas?

*WW Bob*, I wondered if that aluminum would make a difference with hauling or anything for that matter. Of course, don't they use aluminum on semi flatbed trailers? It didn't take GM long to jump on Ford for making their truck beds out of aluminum. They point out it's weaker than steal.

*Rick*, we don't get Trick or Treaters here either. We live so far in the boonies, that nobody knows we're here except the animals. That's good cause I can save money. Bah-Humbug! Our neighbors on the other hand, that's a different story. They buy candy all year long and make up bags of candy about 3" in diameter and about 6" tall and give them out to kids that live in town. They drive out 6 miles just to get the candy. They've been doing that for years. They handed out 128 bags yesterday and were disappointed they didn't have the 130 kids they had last year.

Well, I'm just about played out this morning. Time to hang up this puter and rest already. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Not much snow being reported. Only one site below 6000 feet showing a tenth. Could be due to the cut off times. They only report the previous 24 hours. Midnight is the reporting time. So anything after doesn't get reported till the following day.

When that new WWII blade got here I ran out and slapped it on the saw. I tried a few cuts and it looks like it's going to be a real nice addition. I did a couple of rips and cross cuts on some oak, hickory and beech. Nothing to serious, but so far so good.

Don about that birch. Is it logs or lumber? I've got a boat load of thick branches in my garage attic and am suppose to get a whole tree when the guy drops it on the ground. I know you've seen my birch projects and Jim Jakosh has a band saw box that looks real great. So if you got branches those are options.

WWBob, I thinking those lightweight Fords just aren't built to haul anything much. I remember my 3 car trailer pushing my Dodge one ton down Snoqualmie and Donner. Not a fun ride in the summer let alone winter. You can have those paperweight Fords, I'll keep Ram 1500. It's all iron. Well except for the plastic bumpers!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning all. 59 and cloudy here in beautiful NW Mi. No T or Ters here in the woods either. We've lived here for 14 years and have yet to have our first trick or treater, always buy a bag or two of candy bars just in case though. teehee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Another early summer day here in the middle of fall. 
Been out taking apart some old deck parts from cindys office. I will burn the old cedar, but the old treated wood I will slowly throw away in the trash or dumpster at work. Also hung up the Jolly Roger flag on the ship swingset.

Yes, an aluminum truck bed might get a joke in it from dropping drinks from a height of 6', but how many people do that. I'm a lifelong ford guy, but I hope my next f350 is not aluminum. I've got 145,000 now and will put 200,000 before my next truck. We'll see. Wouldn't surprise me if other companies started using aluminum too. When I bought my f150 ford was all over dodge about their stamped steel suspension parts. Ford had forged parts at the time. Guess what my f250 has…..ding ding…...stamped parts.

I wouldn't know if any trick or treaters came here, because we are never here. We go into the big city where there are other houses.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's 69 degrees again here in San Diego today. Last night it got to be downright chilly. Had to put an extra blanket on the bed, and this morning I turned on my little portable heater to knock the chill off; it was down to 59 in here when I first came in. B-r-r-r-r!

I bought some candy, and I was all set for the little cuties (and cute mommies, too) but, as usual, no one showed up for Halloween. I live at the end of a cul d sac, and they just don't seem to make it this far.

Don, I hope you kick the crud soon. Feeling miserable is, well, miserable.

BBob, congrats on your new blade. Hope it works as well as I've heard they do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These days DBob, you have to really make it known you're in the Halloween spirit or they ignore your house. Not like the old days where we just assumed every house was giving out candy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, in all honesty Bill, I don't put up decorations or anything. I just assume that they'll come around like you mentioned the old days.

The times they are a changin'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy day in WW. Another 1/2" overnight.

I noticed GM used slightly different drop angles and it looked like a heavier box to punch the hole in the Ford Al bed. No doubt the steel is stronger. Plus, all is fair in love and war ) 99.9% of the light weight pickups never get a scratch in the bed anyway.

I have always run Fords. Too many issues with the GMs my dad and employers had. Ford used to advertise how many more older trucks they still had on the road. Saw a late 70s F250 yesterday with tools in the back.

Had an idiot in a Prius try to drive into my wheel well at a merge rather than wait her turn. Good thing the newer Super Dutys have good visibility. I never would have seen her in my old 74 4×4xFord. I have seen two of those idiots have there hoods run over by semis in the Seattle area ) Too bad they didn't get a couple feet further forward so the passenger compartment would have been mashed like potatoes. Sort of improve the gene pool.

My F250 holds pretty well on down hill grades but the 5er may be a little lighter than your car hauler BBob. 
It is only about 12,000 pounds. It cruires down Cabbage Hill, 6 miles, 6%, in 2nd without using my breakes too much. Need the brakes a little more off Snoqualmie but I come down in drive, longer but not as steep except for a couple miles at the top.

Well, weather just announced October was the 10th wettest month ever at 10 plus change inches. Come on up and get all you can carry DBob ) We got plenty to spare.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oops, no t&t here. Never have been due to the arterial street. I'm sure they go into suburbs with higher density houses. Getting to be lots of them with houses 5 feet apart these days. Get a lot more calories per mile of shoe leather walked off )

Too bad our culture is being destroyed and the normal expectations are not even common knowledge anymore.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well got the bad news. The fishing is called of for now. They seem to have lock jaw, At least till it cools off more.
I got Grandson's box done. Just a couple more coats of varnish and the other 2 are out of my hair.
I finally got a decent clean up on my shop. Don't know how I ever got along without a shop vac. 
Suppose to be blue skies tomorrow and low 50's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening to all,

As usual I was up before the crack of dawn..I don't know why I can't sleep more than 5-6 hours a night..I guess it's the anticaption of getting to the shop to work on the project…..It was 60 when I rose, and made my way in the dark to the kitchen for coffee….That's when I seen it was 60 out….It was a really breezy day again, and I now have a ton of dried leaves on my place…When it does this, I just let 'em lay like sleeping dogs….The high was 80, and plenty of sun….Well….I got 2 drawers built, the bottoms cut and installed, and squared up…I'm ready to mount the drawer slides in the morning. Then I'll make the overlays for the drawer fronts, and mount the back panel in the rabbit….Then we'll see what happens next….Prolly the bottom door will be next….I'm getting close to the end….?

Don….Hate to hear your crud is still hangin' on…Yhat's miserable to be sick like that….Mix you up a couple of "toddies" (some bourbon and coke, with a little lemon juice and a dob of honey..nuke it for about 35-40 seconds, and it'll help you..about 2-3 of them a day, and you'll sleep good, too).....About using Birch: I made some furniture with it before…My shop table I just made is made of Birch….I keep it on hand for several projects…In my opinion, it doesn't take a stain very good, but varnish or tung oil works good, as does danish oil…

I guess too many of us live too far in the woods and off the beaten path for tick or treaters….So, I buy a couple of bags of candy, and tell the wife.."Hey….If no kids come, I'll have some good snacks"...I hope no one shows up…!!!!

BurlyBob…Hope the new blade is working out for you….When the fish get lock jaw, you might as well go home or stay home….Been there and done that many, many times…Then the next time you go out…BAM…fish bite, and you might load the boat….A jerk on one end waiting for a jerk on the other end..Sounds like you're getting them boxes knocked out….Hope the new saw blade is working out for you…..

It sounds like tomorrow will be another repeat of the last few days…..Low 59-60, and highs of 80…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Different day, same weather.

I used birch for a vary large bookcase project. It's kinda like hard maple. Like Rick said it doesn't stain well. It also likes to chip badly when run the wrong way thru the planer. Trouble is that it has wavy grain so there isn't always a right way.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's pretty nice out this morning. It's 47 climbing to 56 today. Yesterday it made it to 65 and I had to stay indoors. I'm missing the best days of fall.

As I mentioned, I've still got the crud but, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I think I'm getting better, my chest doesn't feel so congested but, mi sinus' are killing me. My wife's been keeping me doped up and I think it's helping.

*Rick*, thanks for suggesting the Toddy, but I can't indulge with the kind of medication I'm on. When I shake this med that I'm on, the first thing I am gonna do is take a shot of something.

Hey guys, thanks for all the ideas on the Birch. Yes, it's in lumber form and I tried planning a couple of boards and got lucky, it didn't screw up. But, I edged joined two of them to see what it would do. Two days after joining them, they looked like a U. I don't get it, they've been stored inside for ten years. Maybe I need to sticker them for a year and try again. I did notice too that they look a little like Maple and they are hard.

WOW, I didn't think that Ford discussion would turn out that way. I had a ford once many years ago. I bought a used 1970 in 1978, It had west coast mirrors on it and it drove quite nicely. It was in quite good shape for as old as it was. It was my first truck and I'd like to have it again. Unfortunately, I buy GM because I get a GM discount because I worked for them. So, I take advantage of the deal. I've owned several GM trucks since and I still liked my old 78 the best. Maybe cause it was my first love.

*Dawson Bob*, I get a kick out of your weather reports. 59 degrees overnight is nice compared to my 47 in sunlight. But, I'm sure since you live in balmy weather, your blood is a little thinner now days. After living in Florida for several years, my dad used to complain about the same temps in Florida.

*Burly Bob and WW Bob*, Someday I want to drive out to that area and experience Donner Pass for myself. But, I think I'll do it in the summer though. I've never been any further west than Colorado.

Well, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's a beautiful blue sky morning, in the mid 40's headed to the mid 50's.

Hopefully only a couple more coats of varnish and hardware to finish off the last 2 boxes. I'm headed out to the garage/shop for some design work and maybe a little more organizing.

Don, when you head out this way give me a holler. After living on the left coast all these years and truck driving the US, I'll give you a route or three. It'll have the prettiest looking scenery for you to enjoy.

You all have a really great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas días mi amigos y amigas,

76 lovely degrees here in San Diego today. Last month we got 0.03 inches of rain, but I don't see anything on the horizon so far for this month.

WWBob, I can't think of a nicer thing to happen to a Prius or their drivers.

Don, I suppose you're right: it's all what you're used to. Once you kick the crud, you should see the West coast at least once.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's about 9:10, and I thought I'd check in and see what was happening…..Not much from the way it looks. Eveyone must of been busy today and tonight…I know I was busy today….It was 60 at dark thirty when I went for my morning coffee, and I sat and watched the sun come up over the tree tops, and saw two big bucks in the yard chasing a doe….It's that time of year for the annual rut….So.. after they left out, I headed to the shop…Got my drawers installed in the tool stand, and then built the overlay doors, then trimmed them out to cover the raw ply, then pinned nailed them, and screwed them to the drawer fronts after lining everything up nice and flush….sanded all the parts and called it a day….It was 80 for the high, and very windy….again…will this wind ever lay..? My wife said the lake was really rolling when she came over the dam on her way home…I could believe it the way it was kicking up…..I'm on the downhill drag of finishing up the project..just a few more things to do, and I can start another one….You guys take it smooth, and stay frosty..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's about 9:10, and I thought I'd check in and see what was happening…..Not much from the way it looks. Eveyone must of been busy today and tonight…I know I was busy today….It was 60 at dark thirty when I went for my morning coffee, and I sat and watched the sun come up over the tree tops, and saw two big bucks in the yard chasing a doe….It's that time of year for the annual rut….So.. after they left out, I headed to the shop…Got my drawers installed in the tool stand, and then built the overlay doors, then trimmed them out to cover the raw ply, then pinned nailed them, and screwed them to the drawer fronts after lining everything up nice and flush….sanded all the parts and called it a day….It was 80 for the high, and very windy….again…will this wind ever lay..? My wife said the lake was really rolling when she came over the dam on her way home…I could believe it the way it was kicking up…..I'm on the downhill drag of finishing up the project..just a few more things to do, and I can start another one….You guys take it smooth, and stay frosty..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm watching the Cubs on the way to an apparent World Series win, something that hasn't happened in any of our lifetimes. Tomorrow I take cindy for a hysterectomy. Then I'm home for a week to take care of her. I really need to have a project. I keep going in my shop with nothing to do. And then walk out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Glad you're enjoying the game…I haven't watched the Cardinals in a couple of years, since I got rid of satellite. All I have now is Netflix and Amazon, plus a couple of others….Yep…I guess the Cubs finally deserve to win one….All the people around here are Cub fans, since most of them are from Illinois….!! From what my wife tells me, all the Cubs and Cardinal fans argue all the time when they are in her shop…She just calms up and stays out of it…Tell Cindy good luck on her surgery tomorrow….I went through that about 20 years ago….They do need some TLC at that time…That's when you'll find really find out what "honey-dos" mean….It'll give you time to think of a new project while you're steppin' and fetchin' for your ailing spouse….!!

Sorry about the double post above….my chubby little digits did it…


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm winding down after getting a lot of cleaning and organizing done in the shop. Headed for the dining room table to figure out a design. Tomorrow some progress on my Christmas present run.

Bill, hope for an east surgery for you wife. You make sure and be a good nurse for her.

DBob, 0.03 rain is exactly a spritze… maybe more of a wet sneeze !


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, yeah, more like a sneeze.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, well gray overcast, with sprinkles in WW about 50. Or, a downpour by DBob's standards.

When you come this way Don, come up to WW too. The Rockies are high but you won't believe how steep the Cascades are. Drive anything you want, we won't hold it against you. ;-) On the other side of my Ford opinion is how our Aerostar spontaneously combusted and burned to the ground after the recall and fix ;-( There used to be a website BurningFords.com ;-) I wouldn't park one in an attached garage and sleep in the house.

Cubs haven't pulled it off yet. 6-6 @ the end of 9 and they covered the field ;-( Don't suppose they will flip a coin and go home ;-))

Wishing your wife a speedy recovery Bill.

Rick, at least you didn't double a critical post and hit 6000 or maybe 6666 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Indians should have wrapped it up when they were 3-1 ;-) Oh well, a 1 run game in the bottom of the 10th with 2 out and the tying run on first.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 36 here this AM on the way to 56. Cloudy again today but no rain for a couple of days now. Maybe I be able to finish some yard work. First win for the Cubs in the last 108 years.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey saddletramp, you weather repot is almost identical to mine. Here's some more irony, I'm thinking the same thing about yard work. Great Bob's think alike!

Finished my design work last night. The amusing part was after I got everything figured out and fit to my dimensions. It looked better turned upside down! Give me a day or so and I'll post a prototype.

Have great day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls from Northern Michigan. The sky's are blue with light wispy clouds overhead and the fog has lifted gracefully. The temp is 44 heading towards 58 today. It doesn't look like rain for the next several days with decent temps as well.

My crud has finally lifted and now I just sound like I have a little cold. My throat is still raspy but, I think it's from yelling at the game last night. Yep, I stayed up until 1:00 AM last night cheering the Cubs on. When the rain delay came, I thought I'd better go to bed and get some rest. No telling how long the game will go on. But, I had to wait for my wife to finish reading her chapter in the book she is reading before we could go to bed. But by that time, the game had resumed so I stayed up to watch the end. WOW! What a game. I didn't really care who won, but I was leaning towards the cubs because of the 108 year wait. I thought they had blown it a couple of times, but they got lucky and pulled it out. There's nothing quite like watching the last game of the world series.

I was gonna go fetch some rough sawn pine today at one of the Amish lumber mills north of here but, I'm so tired from staying up so late that I think I'll wait til next week to go. At this mill, they are selling 8' RS Pine for $3 a board. Can't beat it.

*FF Bill*, You're at the hospital with your wife right now while I'm writing this, but I'm hoping everything goes well for your wife. Good luck at being house husband.

The wife and I are heading down state in the morning to babysit for the weekend again which means you may not hear from me til Tuesday. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had some noisy storms last night, but nothing severe. Now cloudy and cool. On the way to the hospital. Thanks for the good thoughts.

Now that the Cubs have won, we are thinking the Blues should get to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 and sunny, sunny, sunny, here in San Diego today. It'll be cooling off again tomorrow.

Kudos to the Cubs. 108 years without winning a world series is a pretty long dry spell.

Bill, I'm sending really strong good wishes for your wife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob.

I've lost a part of who I am. I used to be from St. Louis where our cardinals had a rivalry with the team that never wins the last game. Now that the cubs have finally won, that's gone. Actually I wanted them to win.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I think that, in one way or another, most people wanted them to win, since it had been so long. Americans always have rooted for the underdog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day in WW going to low 60s. The sun brought hope and optimism to a dark and dreary world for a couple days ;-) Guess we caught the same sunny streak as BBob & Saddle Tramp.

I was for the Cubs, not sure why other than 108 year drought. Neither of them have won in my lifetime. Mom's house sold yesterday ;-) 5 days on the market. Her neighbors said it would take 6 months. Glad we aren't holding it through the winter waiting for interest rates to raise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Surgery went well. She's all done. Now to recovery and find out if she spends the night here.
Wow Bob, that's a fast sale.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm happy for her (and you). I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's great news and certainly a relief for both of you. Best wishes for a quick recovery.

So I'm in for a quick bite of lunch. It was a good morning in the shop. Here's the finished prototype. Just a little saw and router work. I'm pretty satisfied with this. It only needs stain and varnish. This should be a quick run only a dozen more. Another good thing is I'm able to use up some 8/4 oak that's been taking up space. Keep your fingers crossed for me that the rest turn out this good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you make a template and make them at the router table. I've done that with animal shaped cutting boards.


----------



## BurlyBob

I struggled trying to come with a design of my own and it kept looking like a coffin. I got this from a Bing search of images of medieval shields. I ran a copy of one and had to lengthen it, transferred it to a piece of hard board for a template. I had to use my router as I only have pattern cutting bits with a top bearing. Bill, the crazy part is that on this proto type, the wife and I think it looks better with the shield is upside down.

I did use my band saw to cut off the larger sections. All in all it worked out pretty well to my way of thinking.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I think it looks pretty good just the way you have it. Nice work as usual, Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks DBob. It'll look a lot better with some stain and varnish. I've got 6 more to cut tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you shoppers,
It was 60 before and after daybreak, grabbed my joe, after my usual 2-3 cups to kick start my brain, get all the kinks out, and headed out…Before putting on the finish, I half-assed cleaned the shop to get some of the crap off the floor, and tools off the bench. Then turned on the air cleaner, and got after it….Now I'm already thinking about my next project….I think I'll build a sled for my miter saw….I have an idea or two….It was 80, and again, somewhat breezy today.Here at 9:35 the wind is still blowing somewhat….

I just came in from the shop a little while ago, as I was putting the last coat of finish on the tool stand…Except for installing the casters in the morning, it's all done….It turned out pretty nice, I think…I sure wish I could post pictures for you guys, as I've got a bunch from my latest shop projects…Maybe…hopefully…soon..I don't know.

Bill…..Sure glad your wife's surgery went well….Now comes the healing process for a while….that means you'll be a house husband for a while…..Here's a short story: When my wife had her hysterectomy done, her doctor was a German lady, and I liked to hear her talk…When she was telling us about the procedure, I told her "Doc, take out everything you need to too get the job done, but leave the good stuff"....That lady was still laughing when we left her office….!!!

Bob (WW).... Glad to hear your mom's house sold so quickly….Five days…that was fast…I know you're glad to get that behind you….You got lucky…Like was said, it usually takes much longer…..Nice weather up in your neck of the woods….

BurlyBob…..Nice project, and it turned out great….I take it that these will be Christmas gifts? That's a beautiful prototype….I might have to keep that one for myself if I were you…lol..!! I like them self-design projects…That's how I made my tool stand…Kept drawing and designing till I hit upon the idea for this creation…!! Nothing like creating your own design…..Much more rewarding, I think….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

You all want a good laugh? Look real close at that mirror in my prototype. At about the 5 o'clock position you can catch a piece of my shiny, bald head. I saw it and got a laugh, maybe you will too. There's a glint of sunlight from the living room window.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Prototype looks good BBob. Now make 45 more ;-)) A Christmas tradition in Baker ;-)) ;-))

Glad to hear that Bill.

Rick, I was amazed about the house too. Looking on line I thought it would bring less and take a while. RE lady said the shop would sell it. ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

A late good morning all. 37 and sunny here in beautiful NW Michigan. It's on the way to 53 with sunshine today. Didn't get the yard work done yesterday, although it wasn't supposed to rain, it did. Just enough to get everything wet again and give me an excuse for vegging out. lol Haven't got any kind of a project going right now other than trying to get this place set for our annual abandonment. Lots to do for that here, although we aren't leaving until sometime next month.

You all have a good and productive day


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, Ain't no way!!! I'm only doing a dozen, PERIOD!!! That was a great stroke of luck for you selling your Mom's place.

Bob W, do you do the snow bird thing! Your weather is almost a mirror of ours, except no rain for a few days.

I'm headed to the shop to make saw dust.


----------



## saddletramp

Burly, Yup, I'd as soon stay in Mich or go to the desert in Arizona but Jean likes Florida so we have a place in Florida. lol As you know, if mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Not too bad. Not bad at all, really.

Bill, did you get to bring your wife home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful day here in the sixties with all sun.

Yes Bob, I did. We got home about 2100 last night. She's doing really well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was 60 (again) when I rose for java, and dark….again..After mass quanties of sheep dip, I head to the shop to finish up the tool stand….An hour or so later, it was done….Casters, mounted the belt sander, and just general cleaning where it will sit…Just had a bite of dinner, and now reporting in….Plenty of sun, no wind thank goodness, and the high will top out at around 80…again….I'm ready to start another project..!!!

Bill….Glad to hear your wife is doing good….That surgery is quite a procedure….She'll need lots of rest and TLC.
BurlyBob….An even dozen is quite a bit of work, but it's better than the other number….

saddletramp….Where do you winter in Florida..? My granddaughter and her husband live in Saint Port Lucie…He's in the Coast Guard, and they are not happy there….Way too hot for them…They live off base in a gated retirement community….They are both 26, and surrounded by old people…lol..!!!
dawsonBob….I keep thinking you'll post a rain report, but nothing yet to report, I guess….Keep the faith…!!

Well ya'll, I'm heading back to the shop to think on and start drawing up something….I guess JW flew the coupe…...Just us old die hards who keep hanging on.But…I think we might have a keeper in saddletramp..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, before I can post a rain report, there has to be rain. Maybe someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working on a dust collection project. Collect in separator drum and vent the rest outside. Eliminate filter.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's good news about your wife. You keep being a good nurse and spoil her.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I think I've come up with a couple of ideas for my next project…I'm still deciding….The good news is that it didn't get as warm as predicted…The high was only 70, as that's what it is now…One thing I have decided: I hate Photobucket…Every time I try to pull it up on here….nothing…!! And now I can't even post pictures on my Photobucket account….I'm about ready to throw this friggin' 'puter in the yard….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, have you tried just pushing the img button and posting directly to the site.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick this little project run is working out pretty quick. All the back are cut and I just waiting for parts to arrive. I could have this run done before Thanksgiving.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning all. 46 here this AM and sunny (or it would be if the sun was up yet) on the way to 64. Going down state today to meet some old old friends and sit around and swap lies. Good times!!!

Rick…St Port Lucie is about 130 miles ENE of us on the other coast. Our place is in N Fort Myers and we're also in a gated retirement community but we ARE old so we fit right in. lol ;^))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today.

Rain report for Rick: they ain't none.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was 49 this a.m. before the sun rose, and I rose for my morning java…After the usual doses of black gold, I headed to the work area…I had a full day of jobs to do, such as clean a few saw blades, and I made a really easy cross cut sled for my miter saw…It's like a mini cross cut, and is only 7 1/2" wide, and 25" long, with a 2" fence. The problem we have with a chop saw is that the opening in the bed is much tooo wide, letting little pieces of wood fall down under the saw…or…the saw throwing the piece back behind the saw, or possibly kicking it out in front, and possibly hitting the operator (that's happened to me before)...Hench the little sled…!! Just a little ditty I came up with in my quest for knowledge….!!
I came in for a coffee and toilet break, when a transformer blew somewhere in the neighborhood. Clocks were flashing all in the house, so I reset them, turned the coffee maker back on, and went back to the shop…After dinner I was gonna check in with you guys, and guess what…..no internet. The surge must have blown it too… It's been out all day and into the evening, and came on about an hour ago….But…I think I'm back in business now…..I figured it was a squirrel that did it….It's happened several times since we've been here…It wasn't….Later I saw the crews out here working to restore power to the internet….!!! All fixed now.I hope..

saddletramp….Thanks for the info on the location of where you will be in relation to the granddaughter…Your line about the gated community and old people was funny…You sound like my g.d. She said they are right where they need to be…lol..!!

dawsonBob…Thanks for the rain report….It was about like I figured….None..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening y'all. We spent the day at Liam's soccer tourney. They won one and lost one. One more game tomorrow at 0800. Just he and I tomorrow as the game is 90 minutes away. Early morning, but then I'll have the afternoon to work on dust collection.

It was a beautiful day. Partly cloudy and a high about 68. 47 to start.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening Bill,

Your day sounded full. Them youngun's can keep you hopping, that's for sure….Both of my grandsons (my daughters') play soccer, and she and my son-in-law are both soccer coaches. They seem to blow and go all the time…..Sure hope Cindy is doing better….Recovery takes a while….How's the d.c coming along? Wish I could vent mine outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definition of insanity = 180 minutes of driving tomorrow for 40 minutes of soccer.

Why can't you vent outside? Don't you live in sticks like me? I will collect in a drum inside with a separator. Should be mostly air being vented, except for the fine particles.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I think you've hit on the postive of insanity…..You might have to grab an ice cream cone to break up the monotony…..But I hope they win, for your sake….

I guess I could vent outside, but my d.c. sits in a seperate room, and I don't have a seperater, or drum, or a Thien baffle, or any of that stuff….I have a Winn filter on top, and a 3 mil bag on the bottom….Everything goes in the bag, and when it gets full, that sucker is heavy…Then I wheel it out to the woods and dump it….That's called manual labor…I always thought Manual Labor was the President of Mexico…


----------



## BurlyBob

So much for sleeping in an extra hour! Woke up at 3:30am and laid there for a couple of hours trying to go back to sleep. Screw it! Got up and made coffee. Amazing how better life seems after a good cup of coffee in the morning. I've got an easy to do list for the shop this morning. I was thinking about stuffing the boat in the back of the garage but there's no snow on the horizon.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning!! 33 here this am on the way to 66. Sky's clear and sunny. Pretty damned fine weather for this time of year.

Spent 6 hours driving yesterday (3 each way) just to spend 3 hours shuckin' and jivin' with some old friends. You'd hardly think it was worth all that effort would you? I'd do it again tomorrow if that was an option but as there was 8 of us there from 5 different corners of both peninsulas of the state it doesn't happen often. :^(

I took full advantage of the time change last night, went to bed at 12am edt and slept til 9am est. Must have been 'cause of all the driving yesterday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

73 and sunny here in San Diego today. Rain Report: Same as usual (none in sight).

The time change got me, too. Woke up an hour early. Time to go change all the clocks, I guess.


----------



## BurlyBob

So my to do list in the shop was put on the back burner. "Stick in the Mud " had a yard work idea that I didn't know I was suppose to help her with. She sprung it on me right after breakfast. Don't you just love last minute changes to your schedule?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Busy with mom. Took a ride today. Got my first deer with the Super Duty. Good thing we weren't in a small car!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It started off at 45 early this morning, and I was screwed up with the time change….I just rolled over and grabbed another hour of shut eye….I hate this…Get used to one, then get used to another…..Sucks..! Wish they would just leave it alone..After a few cups of black gold, I loosened up, shook all the kinks out, and headed to the shop…I got 6 of my 10 saw blades cleaned, and changed out 4 on my saws….Back in business…Then I worked on my sled for the miter saw….Got it done…Works nice….Eat some vittles, and watched a good James Bond movie "Spectre".....Action, as always…..The high today was 70….And that's my report for the day and evening….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No change in the wather here yet. Cool to cold in the morning and about 70 for a high. May get some of that rain that DBob talks about tomorrow.

Liam and team did win their first game on Saturday, but that was it. Had a great game yesterday morning, not evidenced by the score. Liam even played midfield. He's usually on defense, because his ball handling is not that great.

Got my DC 75% done yesterday. Today I should have it all together and venting outside. I'll do some test runs to see if I'm separating enough. I don't want a like of dust on the ground behind the shop.

BobW, I'd do the same to meet up with old friends in a heartbeat. Glad you had a good reunion.

No extra sleep here either, yesterday or today. Kids and dogs just don't understand.


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' all. Another beautiful day here in beautiful NW Michigan. Sunny, sunny, sunny today with temps near to 70. Wow, it's November for pete's sake.

That's all I've got. Y'all have a gooden.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, how bad did it tear your truck up?
I always thought it was weird that ford elected to call the 3/4 and up truck super duty and then when you get up to anything over ~2 1/2 tons it was then considered a medium duty vehicle, but took truck tires while the super duty trucks have light truck tires.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know you hunted BobWW.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you get to keep it? At least in ohio you get to after filing a police report. If you've got some old beater that only lost $3 - $4 of value after hitting the deer, you can still get in trouble if you take the deer and don't file a report. Most of the time it's probably not worth it, if you hit it good enough to not have to chase it down (bad plan when unarmed) then it's usually already hamburger full of bile and bone fragments.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, my luck ran out. I do now I guess. Avoided lots of deer a few elk and a white face cow in my time.

Red, I think super duty midht be marketing hyperbole like a 29 ho shop vac )

It saw a yearlig doe, maybe 125 pounds. Broke a little plastic part a the grille and a minor dent in the bumper. Front is pretty stout, it is a diesel. Amazing thing about it is it will tow 12000 pound 5th wheel up 6 miles of 6% grade at 50 to 55 mph! if I have good grade of fuel.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning (and the rest of the day, too),

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with no rain on the horizon. I hope everyone else is getting all the rain they need, but I sure wish they could spare a little for us.

Tomorrow we vote for a new president. Where's Ronnie when we need him?

WWBob, sorry about your deer/truck encounter. That's never good for either side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ive never hit a deer or other large animal….knock on walnut. Yes, the super duty bumpers are pretty super duty.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late afternoon gents,

I guess it's night time now here at 5:40 and dark…It was 56 when I rose to meet the day, and it was raining..in fact that's what woke me up..it hitting the window…It has rained all day, and still coming down …The high was/ is 59, and no sun, no wind, no clouds…just good ole' wet rain…Sorry dawsonBob…I had to throw that one in….not rubbing it in..just sayin'...!! I finished up my little sled this morning. I edge banded it, and put two coats of the old tung oil on, then gave it a test….dead-on…..After that, I just kind of piddled in the shop looking at ww magazines, then kind of cleaned the shop a little…more like a lick and a promise..lol. It wasn't that bad, really…

Bob (WW)....Glad to hear you didn't sustain much damage to your truck….Hitting animals is nasty….We have lots of deer here in the sticks and mountains, and I see them all the time in the yard, or on my property…but I've never hit one….knock on oak…!! I see roadkill quite often here…deer, aramidillos, skunks, squirrels, etc. Those big deer can do some serious damage…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've come close to hitting moose, bear, deer, elk. We've seen the aftermath of people hitting moose in Canada. That's bad.

I finished up my DC project. It's not pretty, but it gets the job done. I did a test run with the planer and nothing but air was visible going outside. TS may send a bit more fine dust out the vent.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Post a picture or two so we can eyeball your setup. Glad to hear it's working the way you wanted it to….I always like it when plan comes together..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is Rick. 4" hose from the right is the line from the shop. Goes into the separator I modified from the DC, debris drops into the drum and then clean air goes out the top to the impeller. 5" galvanized hvac pipe goes out the wall thru a dryer vent. The separator is on some hinges of sorts, so I can lift it up and chain it up while I take the drum out. The blower is mounted on the wall just above the drum.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That looks like it should do the job…I like the idea of being able to vent outside. That barrel will hold a lot of wood chips.. Slick..!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice DC job Bill.

No, that is not allowed Red. I wouldn't want to, it took a broad side all the way across. Sometimes they are salvaged by food banks in some areas. Sheriff's office didn't seen too interested when I called it in. Lots of open space out here that is open range so livestock owners not required to keep cattle and horses off the road.


----------



## saddletramp

mornin' all, 54 and raining here this morning in beautiful NW Michigan. I've voted, have you?? So glad that all the political BS will be over for a while. That is of course after the winners gloat and the losers cry awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Voting done.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy here in Northern Michigan and the temp is 49 and it's gonna reach 55 today. The rain has already moved through and I suspect more will come our way yet.

When I opened our little thread, I had 56 parts to read before I could comment. 4 days since I was on here. I've been down state with my wife babysitting our grandkids for our son. He works third and is going through a divorce and it was his weekend for the kids. We kept an eye on the kids while he worked. All but one night was pretty good however, the last night we stayed, his youngest was awake several times that night. My wfe and I tag teamed 5 times each to put him back to bed. What a night. We finally gave up and got up at 5 AM with the kid. I think the time change really screwed up this kid's sleep pattern. Sure am glad to be back home sleeping in my bed.

Today is voting day, after the next cup of coffee, we're out the door to vote. I'm a little nervous concerning the outcome of the vote. This is the worst election I've ever seen.

*FF Bill*, glad ur wife is doing well. Did you take her with you to the soccer games? I like your DC system. That is really neat. I have a Grizzly system, but I like yours better. I'm curious, did you put copper wire in the collection hose to your tools to reduce static?

Hey, just to let you know. I checked on JW's site here about a week ago to see if there was any activity and there hasn't been any for about 2 months. So, it's not us he's staying away from.

*Burly Bob*, I picked up a few planes recently. I found a #3 type 19, #4 type 10, and a #5 type 14 bailey. I've cleaned up the 3 and 4 but I don't have an iron or blade lock for the 5 yet. The others look pretty good. I'll take some pictures and show you. I've probably got $10 invested in all three planes.

I don't want to talk to long. I've got to go out and start the stove in my shop so I can play. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. A bit of rain last night, but today just cloudy and cool. Took the bits to school and then we voted at the school. I'm worried either way, because I'm terrified how each would be as president.

Don, Cindy went to soccer on Saturday, but stayed home on Sunday. We were able to park right by the field so she didn't have to walk far at all. Just sat in her chair.

My DC system has copper wires wrapped around the with connections made at each coupling with a screw. The wire goes back to a mounting bracket on the blower. I could see sparks before the wires, now I see no sparks. I built this system with the parts from my harbor freight system. The same could be done with the grizzly.

It's time to rearrange the rest of my shop closet. CYL.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's beautiful sunny morning here and might get to the low 60's.

Only a little routing left on my Christmas projects. I've got a key hole slot cutter for my router. I figure to do some practicing before I try on these projects. If all goes well I could be done sanding, assembling and staining today. I sure hope so.

WWBob, I guess I've been lucky only hit 2 deer. They sure know how to screw up the front end of a rig no matter how slow your going.

Don, $10 buck for those 3 is a pretty decent deal. The #4 and #5 are the better ones from what I've read. The #3 came late in production and isn't as well regarded. I don't know about that. I mean if it works and your happy with it what's the problem. I tend to think some of these "experts" get a little snobby and opinionated.
Sort of like gun guys and I'm one of those. I've got my heartfelt opinions about guns and you ain't gonna change them. I'm thinking hand plane and for that matter tool guys are the same way.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, and a super great day to everyone,

86 seriously sunny degrees here in San Diego today. That's up almost ten degrees from yesterday, and it'll be up into the 90s tomorrow. Apparently Mother Nature doesn't know that it's November. I'll have to talk to her about that, although she may not pay anymore attention than she did when I asked for rain. Maybe I'll have to start doing my dance again.

Like many of you, I see this election as the worst in my lifetime of over 70 years, and that's saying something, because there have been other wacky elections.

Well, I'm off to vote, and I pray for our country.


----------



## saddletramp

> Today is voting day, after the next cup of coffee, we re out the door to vote. I m a little nervous concerning the outcome of the vote. This is the worst election I ve ever seen.
> - artsyfartsy


You said a mouthful Artsy. What a slate of totally lack-luster candidates! This is the first time in my memory when everyone, at least everyone with half a brain is voting for the the person that they think will do the least harm instead of the candidate that they actually favor. Hey…..we could all write-in Elmer Fudd!!! Nope, that won't work. He's already running but he's in disguise. ..........waskley mexican wabbits…..

Hey Top, sorry about your deer hunting experience. Here in beautiful NW Michigan, if you drive, you have either just recently hit a deer or you are just about to. I've hit 3 in the 14 years that we have lived here and only absolutely stellar driving on my part has stopped me from hitting many, many more.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's still cloudy out with spots of sun peeking through from time to time here in Northern Michigan. The temp has been pleasant all day at 50.

Just wanted to drop in for a few seconds to let you know that I voted. It's hard to explain but, I feel a little dirty after voting. Like I've done something wrong, or that I've voted for the wrong person. I've almost felt nauseous all day after voting. I've got a bad feeling about this one.

*Burly Bob*, I took a picture of the planes. I like the 3 & 4. After cleaning them up and sharpening them, it's kinda fun using them. I'm leaning toward the 3 though. I cleaned up one of my low angle Stanley planes and tried looking it up on-line but, I can't seem to find any info on it. It has a patent date on the clamp and the date is 10-12-97. I also have a small plane from Sargent & Co., New Haven, CT. I can't find anything on that either. Can you point me in the right direction to get info on them?










Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

65 with sunshine in WW today. Supposed to rain tonight, 90% chance. Probably a done deal with those odds.

Most of us can take solace in the fact we don't live in swing states so we will not be to blame for the outcome. Can't help but think we would be better off with 2 losers and no prez for four years.

My first election memory was when I was 3. I heard something on the radio about General Eisenhower. I asked mom if you had to be a general before you could be president? She said no, not in this country.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought the same thing. Do we really need a,pres for 4 years?


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, we just might be better off without one for awhile. Can't say we would be, and I won't say we wouldn't be.

All I know is that I need a long shower, lye soap and a wire brush before I'll feel clean again after this election.


----------



## BurlyBob

It would be nice to have Ike or Reagan back. This election has had me so upset. Like Reagan said we're only two generations away from losing our liberty. This could be that generation.

Don I sent you a PM about your planes.

On a more positive note. I'm thinking I'm done with Christmas presents by the end of the month! Only one last minor project and I get to start on my wood working bench. Well, I guess I do have to also start kitchen cabinets too. No I'm doing the bench first! I deserve a good bench! Period! Right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I thought the same thing. Do we really need a,pres for 4 years?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Two years would be plenty, impeachments come too slow and too infrequently. Cap campaign spending and let the independents in the debates. Put all candidates on the same campaign trail and start them every two weeks in the order of who's spent the least so far. Many jobs have a 90 day probationary period, this is one that definitely should.
I'm trying to figure out how long it would take to get to Canada if I leave around 1am!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've discovered my quickest route to canada is thru Ohio and then across Lake Erie. About 10 hours and I'm an illegal alien.


----------



## dawsonbob

Watching the latest projections, it looks like Trump will win it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well, I guess I do have to also start kitchen cabinets too. No I m doing the bench first! I deserve a good bench! Period! Right?
> 
> - BurlyBob


You can't make good cabinets without the bench!

One a positive note, looks like it wasn't rigged against Trump so they won't have to start the 2nd Civil War tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Clinton has conceded.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pray he is able to put possibility back into the American Dream. I bet this rattles Wall Street tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

I think he has already given hope to a lot of people who were looking with despair at what America had become. I actually think he will be a positive force, something I don't think we've had for awhile.

I think Wall Street will hemorrhage tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, he said he will rebuild the infrastructure and put people to work. Will he be an Eisenhower or FDR?


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning everyone. 39 and cloudy enroute to 53 here in beautiful NW Michigan. Ok, the election is over and a winner has been declared. Some of us are happy with the result and some of us are not. I have live through many administration (that's right I'm old) and on the whole, who is in the White House has had precious little effect on my life. My decisions, My energies, My will have directed my life, not who was/is President. So…...let's move on and support the new President and our country and get on with directing our own lives and let any animosities heal. It's a new day and it is still beautiful here in NW Michigan!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is true Bob. Im willing to move forward.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and bright this morning in NE Michigan. The sky's are blue and the rain and gloomy sky's have moved out. It's a little breezy with an 8 mph wind. The temp is 38 with a high of 52 expected. My thread sounds like *Michigan Bob's (Saddletramp)* thread.

Like he said, the election is over. Now we can get back to a little normalcy. I pray the best for our country.

*Burly Bob*, I got your PM on the planes. Thanks for your advise. Working on those planes was fun but the best part is finding out how old they are. I love history and anything about history.

You guys were talking a while ago about hitting deer. I've lived in Michigan my whole life and have never (knock on wood) hit a deer. I have come close many time, but never actually hit one. Now that we live in the north country, they are roaming everywhere so you have to be extra careful when driving. They are probably in rut now, so they will be running nuts around here.

I've got a couple of projects I've got to get started on. So, I think I'll put my planes away for a while and make some sawdust. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a nice day yesterday, and it looks like we are heading for another one today. It was 49 when I staggered to the kitchen for my first cup. Plenty of sun, a slight breeze, and a few puffy clouds…The high will be 64, and looks like no rain in sight for a while…..
I've got to be honest with you guys….I didn't vote, and I don't vote…And the reason being that the last time I voted was in 1971 when I had just gotten out of the hospital at the VA, and I was called up for jury duty shortly thereafter.. Made the jury, and was put on a murder case, which was Federal….We were sequestered for 3 weeks in some sleezy motel, couldn't see or talk to my wife and kids, and she brought clean clothes up and dropped them off….no visting…When the trial was over, I swore then I would never vote again….And I haven't….I'm not for either party running…Like was said…it's over, so let's move on, and hope for the best….no more politics…!!!
In the shop: Yesterday I had chores to do since I finished up my last project….I started cleaning up and vacumning, and I noticed my shop vac was barely sucking up the dust and chips…So I took it apart, and it was clogged up so bad, (the filter), and full….Cleaned it all up, washed the bowl, and put in a clean filter (I use those HEPA filters)....It'll pull your eyeballs out now…!!. Checked my d.c filter, and it was half full, or half empty, and cleaned it too….Re-stacked some timber I had pulled off the rack, and planed down some boards. got all that took care of…Then we went to town, ate supper, and bought some grocries….When we got home, I was gonna post on our thread, and my keyboard wouldn't work….Nothing..Took me a little while to figure out that's what it was…Thought the mouse had died, etc. It was the keyboard….I had a brand new on hand, but it's not wireless, but it works good. I like a wireless board and mouse….
I may or may not get to post on our thread for a few days, as we're leaving in the morning for my son's in Tennessee. We're having a early T.G. with the family, as they are going on a cruise around T.G….I'l try, as I'll have my ipad and phone…..Be gone for 3-4 days….I'll check back in later on …
Sorry for the long post…I'll try to keep it down now…..lol..!!

BulryBob…..I agree with Bob (WW)... A good bench will get you started in the right direction on them new cabinets…Keeps everything nice and flat and level…..later, ya'll….


----------



## BurlyBob

I stayed up to watch the election results. I'm a history/politics junkie. I've been living under an ominous cloud at the thought of Billary. Went to be very late slept like a baby and today is a really bright, sunny, happy day. Our country will hold off communism for a while yet. Let freedom reign!! God Bless the USA.


----------



## dawsonbob

A bright, new, great morning to everyone,

94 mega sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Don't see any rain on the horizon.

I want to second exactly what BurlyBob said so well!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got the rain last night and early this morning. 1 3/4 ,in the gauge. Bright and sunny in the 60s already.

Rick, be thankful it wasn't a 6 month ordeal like OJ! I got my notice a few times, but being self employed with contract obligations l, they didn't take me. Last time, I told them I needed a written transcript or closed captioning. That along with a copy of my hearing test ended that, but I would gladly serve and throw the book at a few criminals to have my hearing back.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> ...We were sequestered for 3 weeks in some sleezy motel, couldn t see or talk to my wife and kids, and she brought clean clothes up and dropped them off….no visting…
> - Rick Dennington


Yeah Rick, that totally wouldn't fly for me, the fact my kids are quite young alone would easily get me out of that (has once already) and my wife wouldn't do too well if I couldn't see her for three weeks, or me without her for that matter.
It was mid sixties yesterday and after taking care of some running around in the morning it was leaf time, I've put if off for way too long. After I got half the yard done racing against the incoming rain I remembered I hadn't touched the gutters yet either. Priorities shifted and I got all but one done as the rain started, the process undid most of my efforts cleaning the leaves from the yard. Hard to believe how many leaves were on the roof and in the gutters. It rained on and off until this afternoon kind of hard last night and mostly drizzle today. I'll have to wait until things dry out a little more and do the whole leaf thing all over again, probably twice at minimum. Tonight's low is 38 and they're talking wintery mix by Saturday, I think it's time for 6 months (or longer) in Cancun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I've been put on a jury list a couple of times. With my background I never get called. When the ask if I can be impartial, say no. Because I can't trust Atty's on either side. Everything they say is a lie. In fact the first class they take in Atty school is lying 101. I based that on over 30 years working in the criminal justice system. Works every time! But that's just me. I'm may be a little cynical, but just a little.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

93 hot degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in the near future, but I'm hoping that someday, maybe, just maybe …

I want to give a shout out to all my fellow marines on this the 241st birthday of our Corps. Semper Fi.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another wonderful day with sunshine, lollipops and scattered clouds everywhere in WW ;-)) Mid 60s today.

I dumped a 5 gallon bucket of rain yesterday. It was full to the brim. I don't remember exactly how long it took, but it filled since late summer. I realize now it was a thoughtless thing to to do, dumping it I mean; I should have shipped it to DBob.

My wife was on a jury 30 years ago. She was an alternate. They let the guy go. He was lucky. She said he was guilty. I'm sure they would still be deliberating if the others didn't vote to convict! )


----------



## firefighterontheside

First wide-spread frost of the season this morn and then a quick warm up to 70. Cooler this weekend. Highs in the 50s.

I made a picture frame yesterday and an ipad stand today. It was good to make some dust in the sho

Ive never been on a jury. Suspect i never will.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, My respect and appreciation to you and all who serve. Thank You! God Bless the USA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats DBob on the anniversary of your Marines. Thank you for being one.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning and happy TGIF to all of you that are employed (I'm retired so Fridays hold no special allure for me), and to all veterans, thank you for your service!! It's 41 and cloudy here in beautiful NW Michigan this morning.

I wasn't able to be here yesterday, busy, busy day. May odd jobs to do around here and a plethora of errands to run all over town. Whew!! It was a beautiful sunny day though so that took some of the sting out of it.

Still don't have a project going. I don't seem to be able to come up with a project that I want to build that I can complete before we migrate.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good morning all. It's a beautiful sunny morning and crisp 35 headed to just above 60. Let me take a moment and express my sincere and respectful Thank You on this Veteran's Day to all of you who have served our wonderful country. God Bless the USA!

Headed to Boise this afternoon for my Grandson's 2nd birthday party. I built this box for him. I wanted him to have something he could always look back remember that I built it for him. It's as much for me as him. I never knew my grandfather and only have a couple of photos of him holding me as a baby. He died shortly after the photos were taken.

Here's the fun part. I've loaded this box with a few squirt guns, a bag of Snickers, a wooden train whistle, some green army men and a lanyard with a duck call, goose call and a coaches whistle. He's gonna love it and it's gonna drive his folks crazy. Hopefully that's a real short trip. It's payback time!!!










Everybody have a great weekend. See you on the other side.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

84 and sunny here in San Diego today. No rain, of course.

Thanks, guys for the well wishes. Today, like all of you, I want to express my thanks to all who served our country in any service.

BBob, that's a nice looking box, with lots of goodies, for a little fellow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast with filtered sun in WW this AM. Rain coming but should be gone for the Husky game tomorrow they claim?

Nice box BBob. Have a safe trip. Did you finish the one for LB yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Thank you very much to my veteran friends here. Where would we be without you?

I did something I haven't done in 11 days this morning…..I came to work. I didn't miss it.

BBob, I like your thinking about the goodies in that box. Now, if I were your son…...


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' woodworkers. 22 frosty degs here this am in beautiful NW Michigan on the way to 50. Gray skies but no rain, should be a nice day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Bob. Its about 34 here in MO with nary a cloud. Should hit about 55 today. Good day for CCW class today.

Hope all are well this AM.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and bright out this morning with a layer of frost on the ground. It's warmed up from *Sadletramp's* report to 35 degrees. The high for today is 51. I'll take it.

Well, it happened again! While I was reading our thread Thursday morning, my wife calls out to me and tells me she's not feeling well. She had a little bit of a sore throat on Wednesday, but usually those are commonplace anymore. Well, I took her to ER to get her checked out. It turns out she had/has strep throat. It was severe enough to keep her over night at the hospital. He blood pressure was screwed up, I think from the medications they were giving her. It was hovering around 90/45, that was the big reason they kept her. So, we just got home late yesterday afternoon and here I am this morning. She's a lot better and so am I. I slept in the hospital with her. But she had the bed and I had a (hard) couch to sleep on. But, being in the Army, I can sleep anywhere.

Well, I don't think I'm gonna waste any more of you guys time, so I'm outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Glad your better half is doing better Artsy. It's now up to 42 and sunny here in beautiful NW Michigan, great day for November.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

We made it up to Muflreesboro on Thursday night. My daughter-in-law's pakrents had came in,also. We had a good supper, then set and visited pretty late, then hit the rack. Ate a good dinner, and then I took my nap.Went to eat supper at a Mexican food place, and headed to the movie theater. We saw "Hacksaw Ridge".....Excellent, excellent movie…. I highly recommend it..It's about WWII. Then I got them to watch "Arrow" on Netflix. Good TV series. So.. I'm having my morning java, and more visiting. We're gonna have our early T.G as soon as my grandkids get in tonight. My son and d.i.l are going on a cruise next week…That's the reason for the early gathering…We'll prolly leave for home Monday morning sometimes. We might go to Nashville to the Country Music Hall of Fame…?

Bill….Glad you're getting some time off from fighting fires…No place like home..

All you guys up North are beginning to feel the effects of winter now

Don…..hope the wife is doing better with the strep throat.. Thats miserable to try to sleep in a chai or couch in the hospital. No place like home.

Well gents, that's about it for now… More vittles and visiting coming, so you guys stay frosty. I'll check in when I get home..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The prognosticators are saying we could get some rain about the 20th or 21st of this month. Why do they tease me like that, when it'll probably not happen. Cruel people, these forecasters.

Don, I hope your wife gets over her ailment soon.

Bill, have fun at your class.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a cool, sunny day here with a cold start at about 32°.
Don, glad to hear she's doing better. I've had strep once and it was miserable. If cindy had been admitted last week, there was a nice size couch and a pillow and blankets so I would have been fairly comfy. Better than the chair I slept in the last time she was in the hospital. Hopefully that's all behind us. She's doing pretty well now, but the last few days with me gone have been pretty hard on her with the boys by herself.

My CCW class was good. Great info, good people and a great instructor. A state trooper teaches it at his home and his wife made a very good lunch. His 14 year old daughter helped out at the range and his 3 year old son came and went as he pleased in the classroom. We shot three different .22 pistols to qualify and I managed to have the best groups of the class and won some cheap pocket knives. I really liked his S&W revolver. I shot the best with it.

Rick, I'm glad we got to hear from ya in Murfreesboro. Enjoy the fam.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang, We'll I've pretty much decided I'm not moving to Boise, Idaho. To damn much traffic! As much as I'd love to be closer to my grandson, ain't no way I'm living there. Guess I'm to much of a small town ***********************************. Now here's the odd thing, I enjoy classical music and reading the old masters. I just don't much care for a lot of people rubbing elbows with me. Can you imagine a neighbor living 20-3 feet to either side of you? I sure as hell can't. Soon as I get a chance to sell the other house I'm buying the neighbors place on the back fence to give me some breathin room.

So Grandson was quite overwhelmed with everything he was given for his 2nd birthday. I'm thinking he'll grow into the duck and goose call. My box was a hit with the adults. My son said he was going to store it for the time being as grandson would destroy it.

Tomorrow I start finishing my Christmas gifts. Should be done by the end of the week first of next.

So about all this anti Trump rioting. Maybe these POS's ought to remember what Hillary said, " What matter does it makes?" !!!!

But I'm just thinking!!!

Guess I could be a little more sensitive to these sensitive snowflakes….Yeah, not happening! Suck it up cupcake and deal with it!!!

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE had a smorgasbord of weather in WW today, sun, wind, showers, overcast…........40s to 50s.

Prayers for speedy recoveries for your wives Don and Bill.

Glad your trip was a success BBob. I spent most of the last month in Nampa and Boise. I hate to break the new, but there isn't any traffic there yet ;-) ;-)

Geez, DBob, I'm feeling more and more guilty about dumping that 14" of rain out the other day. That would be a 2 or 3 year supply for you.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful day out there. It's a little warmer this morning compared to yesterday. It's 39 out and forecast to be 57. I'll take every day like this I can get. That's the weather in NE Michigan.

I tried to go out and work in the shop yesterday but only got to stay out there for a couple of hours. My wife called me in because she was feeling sick again. She's taking a strong antibiotic to kill of the Strep. But, I think it's killing her instead. She has to muscle through it somehow to get over the strep. Anyway, I spent the rest of the day inside with her.

Well, that's all I have to say this morning. I'm gonna TRY to go out and play in the shop again today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' Ladies and Gents, 41 and sunny here in beautiful NW Michigan. It's suppose to get to 56 today, what a day, what a place, what a life!! Going to be sorry to migrate (but won't really miss the cold and snow).

Artsy …..... Be really patient with her, having strep is being really sick. I had it once about 20 years ago and as luck would have it, my far better half was away. I was sick (believe me, it was the sickest I have ever been…I was absolutely miserable, couldn't eat, could barely function) for a solid week. I sincerely hope that I never have to deal with anything so horrific ever again. So….be really, really patient. I hope that she isn't as sick as I was and the she gets better quickly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, I remember getting a case of strep years ago. It cured me of smoking. I had it 2-3 weeks, nothing went down my throat easily and a cigarette was the last thing I wanted. After that I was cured of smoking. Hope your wife starts feeling better soon.

It's turning cloudy and a little cooler today.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

86 really, really sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

WWBob, you're right; that would have been a long time supply for us. We usually get about 9 or 10 inches a year, but I don't think we'll get there this year.

Don, I hope your wife gets over it quickly. That strep is nasty stuff.


----------



## Grumpymike

A nice 77° when I got up at the crack of 8:30 … Clear sunny skies and just a great day building here in the cactus patch.
I read with a grin on my face where FFontheside got the CCW (Concealed Carry Weapon) ... I have a handgun on the night stand and my wife was growing paranoid about it (she has never even held a handgun) ... One day I told her that to break the fear she needs to learn to shoot and handle the weapon.
Enter my wife to the CCW course, as the instructor said "Always know where you are pointing the muzzle" Her hand shot into the air with the question "What's a muzzle" ... and so went the class. Later on two other women came up to her and thanked her for asking all the questions as they were to reserved to ask.
On the range she shot an 85% ... Not to shabby for a first timer.

And now My two cents on the Trump protests … Consider the source my friends, I asked some of the protesters how many hours they had dedicated to the Clinton campaign HQ. Not one out of about ten I asked … next I asked how many voted in the election … 3 said they had voted … Hmmm, Just seems to me that this is a natural reaction to change. I seem to remember several states that were going to drop out of the union on previous elections.

Nuff on that.

Been puttering in the shop making some doors for a cabinet I built about two years ago … I've got 8 out of 10 doors done and hung, last two should be out today … Raised panel doors are a pain but I see the light at the end of the tunnel.

As always, stay safe and be well my fiends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and 50 shooting for 57 in WW.

Speaking of shooting, last night I went out about 12:30. I heard about 10 shots from a semi-auto handgun. About 30 seconds later, I heard 3 more a little to the north of the first batch. Probably idiots shooting into the air. Didn't hear anything else. Nothing showing on the city crime map except another residential burglary about a mile away on Veterans Day.

GMike, The news reported anarchists are in the protests in Portland taking advantage of the opportunity to raise H377, burn and loot.

Another lazy day in WW and I'm going to take advantage of the opportunity to enjoy it ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

It was suppose to get to 56 and winy today with cloudy skies. That would be a pretty nice day for November. Right now it is 60+ and barely breezy with bright sunny skies. Woot woot, what a beautiful place this NW Michigan is.


----------



## saddletramp

MORNIN' 47 on the way to 60 this am here in beautiful NW Michigan. Too dark yet to tell if it's cloudy or clear from inside an it's only 47 so I'm not goin' outside.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 40 and fair outside. The temp is supposed to reach 58 today in NE Michigan. Yesterday was a beautiful day and was warm enough for me to work in my shop with just a t-shirt. That's not gonna happen much longer though.

Yes, I did get to hang out in the shop yesterday for a while. I enjoyed it. I spent the late afternoon in the house with my sick wife. But, she is feeling better though. The only thing that's making her sick now is the medication she's taking. And, as you guys pointed out, she doesn't eat much lately. The meds she's taking requires her to eat before taking the pills. I have a hard time getting her to eat toast let alone a meal. But, I think she's getting better. Thanks guys for your input. I appreciate it.

Tomorrow is gonna get loud around here. They say that tomorrow is the one day you can actually hear the sun rise. Deer hunting season starts at the crack of dawn so we should be able to hear the guns pop off.

*Saddletramp*, when you leaving for Florida? After Thanksgiving or the First of the Year?

Well guys, I think it's time to light the burners in the shop and get something going. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

It's the beginning of a long string of grey wet days. We got some rain. It started last evening, off and on again. We don't get anything like WWBob. Keeping my fingers crossed to see some snow pack starting to build. I'm going to move some of the garden tools to the top of the garage and bring down my snow shovel. I've got to get a good coat of WD 40 on it and dried nice. Suppose to get to mid 50's today. That's could be the last we'll see till spring.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

86 and sunny here in San Diego today. It's supposed to drop 10 degrees by tomorrow, which would be just fine with me. Once again, no rain in sight.

BBob, I'm hoping you do get all the snow you want. In fact, I'm hoping for some serious snow on all the mountains between here and Canada. All that snow melt is where we import all our water from. We sure as heck don't get enough rain around here to take care of our needs.


----------



## saddletramp

Artsy….... I guess that we will migrate when the notion hits us (that translates to: when my far better half kicks me in the ass and says "time to hit the road Jack"). Hey, if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. ;^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny to overcast in WW today, 40s to 50s. Dumped 1 1/4" out of the gauge today. 100% of about 1/2" to night and tomorrow. What do you think of those odds? ;-)

WE can't see the biggest, brightest moon of my lifetime, maybe Wednesday night?

BBob, What ever weather pattern we have this winter is supposed to give us higher than normal snow pack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I saw the moon. I wasn't terribly impressed.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Foggy out this morning with zero visibility. I can't tell if the sun is out or not. LOL The temp is 40 and the forecast is 58, partly cloudy sky's.

I've looked outside the last two nights hoping to see a super moon, but all I've seen so far is just a moon. I can't tell the difference between our regular moon and a super moon. Oh well.

I played out in my shop all day long yesterday. It was so warm, I had the doors up enjoying the sunshine and warmth. My wife seems to be getting better now, she's starting to show some complaining again. Before when she was sick, she would just moan, now it's verbal. That's a good sign. LOL We're gonna go up north this afternoon with my POS truck and pick up some lumber in Mio. My wife has a big Christmas list of thing to make the kids. I hope the truck makes it. My wife told me I can have a new truck in the spring, we'll see.

*Burly Bob*, I hope for *Dawson Bob's* sake that you guys get dumped on with snow. That would be a nice Christmas Present for him.

*Saddletramp*, My wife and I used to go to south Texas in the winter. And from past experiences, many people that go south usually have a set date they leave such as, the first of October, after Thanksgiving or the first of the year. That's why I asked. But, anytime you can leave this refrigerator is a good time, especially where you live. You guys get dumped on all winter long with that lake effect snow.

Well guys, it's that time again. I'm going outside and enjoy my shop again. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Good, no….....great morning to you ladies and gentlemen. 33 chilly degrees here in beautiful NW Michigan on it's way to 55. What more could you ask for in mid November???

Really, really foggy here this am, several very serious accidents in the surrounding area already this morning. They say that us Michiganders can drive 65 mph in snow storm (it's true) but even Michiganders can drive safely at high speed if they can not *SEE* but that doesn't stop some of these fools from trying. Unfortunately, it is usually not themselves or at least not just themselves that "shuffle off this mortal coil".


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. We got rain and wind, a lot of wind. No snow yet. Maybe tonight suppose to get into the 20's I heard on the radio that the La Nina is suppose to arrive here. That means more wet weather coming off the Pacific, that could mean more snow. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, a 10 degree drop from yesterday. Might do my dance a little later, to see if it helps with the rain situation.

Bill, I saw the moon last night, too. I wasn't really all that impressed, either. It looked a lot like the moons I've been seeing for the last 70 years.

Don,it's good to hear that your wife is doing better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

We made it home from Tn. late last nght, and I was give out when we got home…Had a late supper, watched a little tv, and I went to bed at about 11:00.. Boy did I sleep good….Was plumb lazy, and slept in longer than normal…We had our early T.G. get-together, as my son and his wife are leaving Thrusday on a cruise for their 5th anniverisy, going to San Juan, Portorico for 6 days…..My d-i-l's mom and dad drove up from Florida, plus my granddkids, so it was a good gathering of family…Ate good grub, watched some good movies, and played some games…We stayed busy…..So I'm home now till we leave for Texas next month for Christmas….I need a good project to work on now…..But I still feel kinda draggy today…Pick up mail, resume delivery, etc. Nothing like home.
I too went out and looked at the moon..Nothing impressive about it…I heard a dog howlin' at it, though…It looked like a good werewolf and vampire moon..

It was 48 when I finally arose for my morning java, and it's 73 now with plenty of sun, and no wind, Looks like good weather in the forecast for a while…

Don…Glad to hear your spouse is on the mend, and doing better….Playtime in the shop is important…I miss mine when I'm gone away from it for several days or a couple of weeks….

I'm feeling a little out of sorts, so I think I'll go get my nap…Talk to you guys later…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## BurlyBob

A short quick weather flash! It's been raining like a cow and that flat rock! It's off and on, but when it's on. It's really on!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I can only dream. Hope you get a nice snow out of it, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like the biggest moon in my lifetime does not warrant the hyperbole on the local news reports. Not surprising, I remember several years ago during a flood report the camera panned down to show the water running around the ankles of the reporter ;-))

40s up to 50s again, sun, rain, overcast, partly cloudy, snow in the Cascades, we pretty well covered it today except for wind and hail. Yesterday I reported the forecast was 100% chance of 1/2" of rain. I dumped 1 3/4" out of the gauge today. Seems to be 350% chance of 1/2" to me ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 40s here this am headed to the 50s.

I'm beginning to hate this dang laptop. That's a baldfaced lie, I do hate this infernal contraption and have for some time. The highlighted section in the following was supposed to read "Michiganders can *NOT* drive" but this laptop has the incorporated mouse pad thingy and when I type my thumbs just naturally kind of hang at a slightly downward angle. Consequently they are constantly dragging across the mouse pad which causes text to be erased or to be rearranged or to be inserted into the midst of already earlier completed text. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr As a result, I have to proof read and then correct everything I write and then proof read and correct again etc., etc. ad infinitum. Even with all that I sometimes …........... no, usually miss something as is evidenced by the missing "not" which changed the meaning of the entire statement.
PS: there is also a missing apostrophe



> Really, really foggy here this am, several very serious accidents in the surrounding area already this morning. They say that us Michiganders can drive 65 mph in snow storm (it s true) but even* Michiganders can drive* safely at high speed if they can not *SEE* but that doesn t stop some of these fools from trying. Unfortunately, it is usually not themselves or at least not just themselves that "shuffle off this mortal coil".
> 
> - saddletramp


Okay, I've had my rant for the day and I feel m u c h better!! Hope you are all having a wonderful day!! And that y'all are getting all the shoptime that you desire. LOL re: the shoptime


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm having a good day at work Bob. I knew you meant not. It's all good.


----------



## Cricket

I think we have one more day of this stunningly beautiful weather before a cool front moves in.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 20 percent chance of showers. Not only that, but they're predicting a 70 percent chance of rain next Monday. Go ahead, ask me if I believe any of that.

Sounds to me like Cricket has the best weather right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another smorgosboard day in WW 40s to 50s. Only about 1/4" overnight, but the rain bucket has about 3" since last Wednesday.

We have 70% rain chance tomorrow for 0 inches. I really have to wonder what that means ;-)) Some sort of new math I suppose.

Texas looks like a good place to winter! Is there room for any more down there Cricket?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

I'm getting on tonight later than usual, due to unforseen circumstances….Town, supper, shopping, etc. You know how that goes…It was 50 early on at daylight, and the sun looked mighty purty coming up over the trees. Lots of coffee, and lazing in the sunroom watching 3-4 deer in the yard eating acorns, and the squirrels doing the same…After the show was over, I headed to the shop to get in some action on the tools….I built a rear guard on my dado sled to protect myself from the blades…I already had one on, but wanted one deeper for safety…No rain, some cloud cover, and the temp got up there today…nearly 80..

saddletramp (Bob)...Your drivers up in your neck of the woods sounds like some of them idiots who think they know how to drive in Memphis….90 to nothing, and wide open throttle….I lived there 20 years, so I know about big city traffic….That's why I'm here..to get out of that craziness….

Bob (WW).....It really depends on where you are in Texas, as to the winters….South Texas…good place…Out where I was born and raised, and lived for 35 years….not so much….not much rain, but a good deal of snow..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning weather watchers. We have something to watch here the next few days. Today it should reach 79° with winds up to 40 mph this afternoon and then by Saturday highs in the 40s with a possible snow flurry. I guess it's that time of year.

I worked the last2 days, but today I'm on vacation. I took off today because I've been mandatoried to work OT on Saturday. I need to start cleaning out a chicken coop and goat house before winter comes.

DBob, do you believe it will rain? You said to ask.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning, a little cooler today 27 and headed to the low 40's. Guess it's time to drain the boat and run the engine dry. NOAA says we might see a little snow over the weekend.
Finishing up my Christmas presents and tackling a few left over projects. I'm waiting till the first of the month to order the lumber for my woodworking bench.

Have a great day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny day here in NE Michigan. It's 42 and sunny with a 7 MPH breeze and the forecast is more sun and a temp of 58. The TV weather man said it was gonna be 66 but, who care's, as long as it's nice.

*Saddletramp*, I have a cure for the "dragging thumb blues". I've had the same problem with my laptop before. While you're writing along and the next thing you know, the whole page of text is gone, wiped clean. I've almost destroyed a laptop from that. I fixed that problem by putting a post it note over key pad so I don't accidentally touch it. It works great but, the drawback is you have to lift it up to use the pad. And, over time the post it paper begins to bend and it gets in you way. Just simply put another post it note on the pad. I too knew what you were talking about. No explanations were needed.

My wife and I took a day off yesterday and went south for a follow-up doctors appointment for my wife. Everything seems to be going well. We also took a side trip to Harbor Freight to get some things for me. Nothing special, but I did come away with a free tape measure with my purchase.

The day before, Tuesday, we took a ride to Amish country and bought some 1" x 6" x 8' rough cut pine boards for $2.00 each. These are for some Christmas gifts. It's always a nice ride to see those Amish folks up in Mio.

Oh, and I forgot, I made a little toy for the fun of it and posted it on my Wilburvillewoodworks site. It's had over 1200 views already. It's pretty neat. Well, I was gonna show a picture of it, but as usual LJ won't let me post it. When it lets me, I'll post it. Check it out on my site though.

Well guys, I'm off to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I think I need to make that. Did you just figure it out or follow some instructions?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

72 and sunny is the call here in San Diego for today. Looking at the long range forecast, it doesn't look like we're going to get above the 70s for the rest of the month.

Bill, for once my hopes are high. The forecasts for the last three days have been for a chance of rain on Monday. Not only that, but it's been upgraded to an 80 percent chance. I won't be terribly surprised if we do get a little moisture, although I will be surprised if we get more than a little. Thanks for asking, Bill, that was right nice of you.

Don, I took a look, too. Pretty nifty toy you've got there. I like it.


----------



## saddletramp

Artsy….... Thanks for the tip, I'll have to get a pad of sticky notes and try it. Although, it does give me one of those 'palm slap to the forehead…...DOH' kind of moments. I guess that it is just easier to rant about it than to actually take the time and effort to try to come up with a solution. LOL Guess that's why the rest of us have people like you around. ;^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mild, 50, sunny to overcast in WW today. I did get to see the bright moon. The one here in WW is noticeably brighter. Maybe it is the cleaned air we have from the excessively wet October ;-) First 10 days of Nov are 7 degrees warmer than normal. Doubt if any ski areas open form T-Day.

Don, I saw a marble lifter. Did I find the right site?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's 56 right now with partly cloudy sky's and the low for tonight is 47. The sun is setting so the temps are gonna drop off quick.

*WW Bob*, If you went to my website page from my web address on my LJ profile page, then yes you did see it.

*FF Bill*, No, I didn't brainstorm this, I acquired it from a fellow on this LJ. He made this several years ago and I accidentally found it. I just made a few adjustments to it to make it run better. I'll send you what you need to build this thing. PM me with your e-mail address.

*Dawson Bob*, Thanks. It was fun making it. I'm making another out of pine. My son wants one. It's become an instant hit. Of course I put it on Instagram for the whole world to see and have gotten many hits from it.

*Saddletramp*, I use the post it pads that measure about 3" x 3" square. I hope it works for you, it did for me.










Well I'll be darned, it loaded this time.

Well guys, I probably won't be answering you for a few days. I'll be downstate babysitting again. I'm tired already. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Cricket

We have some cooler weather moving in tonight, along with an expected thunderstorm.

I love sleeping to the sounds of a thunderstorm.


----------



## Cricket

> Another smorgosboard day in WW 40s to 50s. Only about 1/4" overnight, but the rain bucket has about 3" since last Wednesday.
> 
> We have 70% rain chance tomorrow for 0 inches. I really have to wonder what that means ;-)) Some sort of new math I suppose.
> 
> Texas looks like a good place to winter! Is there room for any more down there Cricket?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


There is always room for more down here, but it is cooler up in North Texas.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cricket, what's your idea of cooler? I'm thinking your idea of cooler is my idea of things warming up! 38 right now, 22 tonight and maybe 42 tomorrow. Darn it, no snow yet!!!


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, what s your idea of cooler? I m thinking your idea of cooler is my idea of things warming up! 38 right now, 22 tonight and maybe 42 tomorrow. Darn it, no snow yet!!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


It's only going to be 72 tomorrow and only 65 on Saturday!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

Another productive day in the shop after my usual coffee time before heading out….and taking a big mug with me….I built, or actually re-worked a panel sled that I've used for some time,but it's never been just dead-on acturate…It is now….And I finally put a finish on my shop table..It had 2 coats of tung oil, so I put a couple of coats of poly over that….But the work halted….I've gonna have some new landscaping done around the house, so I had to deal with those guys this afternoon to get things finalized for next week's start….. New flower beds, top soil, re-sodding, etc. So that's where I'm at now….It was 60 early on at dark, and the high was 80. We have a cold snap coming in about Saturday for a few days, the lows will be in the low 30's. The wind howled at about 40 mph today, and still howling…Hope it blows through tonight,,,,

Cricket…I'm still not able to post pictures on our forum topic…or anywhere on LJs…It's on ya'll's end, and not mine…It's got to be the server…Also, Photobucket is not letting me post pics on it, either….Very frustrating…Please find out what's going on…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, I kind of figured that. I won't see those temps till June, late May at the earliest. I got my snow shovel out and ready. How about you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I asked this before Rick, but have you tried posting pictures straight from your computer using the img button?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I woke up to the sound of rain beating down on the windows at around 7:15, and it was coming on down…The sky is really dark, and ominus clouds are looming….Now it's thundering and lightening pretty good, but the temp was what is amazing…it was 72 out the kitchen window…unreal the temp…..But….tonight we are supposed to start cooling down, and the low will be 34….bbuurr…!!! That way for a few days, with highs in the 50's-.......Looking out the sunroom window, I can see maybe 1/2" in the gauge….

The landscapers came by yesterday, and we finalized the deal and the paper work…They hope to start on the job one day next week….It'll be several days work to get it all done….Been needing to do this for several years…

Don… I know you're gone, but wanted to say that that's quite a toy marble hooty-bob…!! Don't think I've ever seen one of those before….Stellar job, my friend….

Bill…..That's the problem….I can't download pictures from my iphone or ipad into the home computer to put them in a file so I can pull them off the 'puter, and post them on LJs or anywhere…Same with Photobucket…Something has me blocked….It keeps saying I need to unlock my device to do it….Nothing's locked….I blame Windows 10, or Aol…(?)....Never had this problem with Windows 7….
Ok gang…that's it for now..Heading to the shop..I'll need my umbrella to get there…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a moderately cool grey morning here. 20 maybe headed to 42. Pushed the boat in the garage yesterday. I tried to lower the motor. Brand new Delco battery, maybe 6 months old, totally dead in the water. It's got one of those indicator lights says it needs to be replaced. That'll cost around $125 come spring. I ran it maybe 8 times.
It just don't get any better, does it?
Headed to the garage to push the boat around and park it for winter. Man that big thing sure takes up a lot of room. Oh well, it's only for a few months, late March or early April.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray and mild in WW too. Headed to 55 from 47.

No warranty BBob?

Bill, It turned up goggling the name you put on here. Nice work. One of my bucket list project, bu8ld a big marble machine ;-)

OOps! confused this AM, meant Don ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, its raining and windy just like they said it would be.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning,everyone,

77 sunny degrees is what we're looking for here in San Diego today. It's not raining here, and I now have my doubts about the hoped for rain on Monday.


----------



## saddletramp

Good afternoon everybody! Another lovely day here in beautiful NW Michigan. It was 58 at daybreak and is currently 71. It is suppose to be cloudy and raining but it is not, it's dry with plenty of sunshine just like yesterday. I hear that the bill for all this lovely November weather is about to come due though, high tomorrow in the 40s with mixed rain and snow and snow again on Sunday. In fact, looking at the weather for the next 10 days, there is no daily high above the low 40s. I suspect that my far better half will soon be clamoring for the immediate commencement of the migration.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just got through with a bite of dinner, and it was still raining when I came from the shop…The big story is the drastic drop in the temp….It is now 49, and headed down to a low of 34…This is a serious chill-down….Windy,too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I think the warranty was good til it got out the door.


----------



## Grumpymike

Had to break out the sweatshirt here in the cactus patch, it got up to 79°, a bit on the chilly side at night in the 50's but clear blue skies and gentle breezes. Promises of a bit of rain on Monday, won't have to irrigate this week … Maybe

*Bob I think the warranty was good til it got out the door.*
Yeah, I hear ya. I once bought a Wallmart deep cycle marine battery for my boat, and as luck would have it, it just wouldn't take a charge … so back to Wally World it went … The clerk told me how much $ to replace this 6 month old battery… With a two year warranty … Why that was $3.00 less than the cost of a new battery!! After two managers they were still set on their price, so off to Interstate Batteries we went …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang BurlyBob…..That's awful….Only 6 months old, and a Delta…Those batteries are usually good for 12-18 months on the warrenty…They should give you some kind of adjustment on a replacement battery….I run Pro Guide batteries in my boat, and I can get 5-6 years out of them. One set I ran for 6 years., and they still held a charge..I just got leary of them after that long ….Even run all the way down, they build right back up in a couple of hours after running the trolling motor all day, and in a stiff wind…Your battery had to have a dead cell, or be defective somehow….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's by God cold out this morning. Gray sky's, windy and just plain nasty here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 38 but with wind chill, it's 29. Brrrrrrr! The forecast isn't much better.

We got to our babysitting station yesterday about 7 PM and about a half hour later, it poured buckets and we had a horrible thunderstorm that went through. We went for an early ride this morning and there were tree limbs down everywhere. I'm surprised we have internet access because the power went out last night and didn't get restored till early this AM.

Well, as I said, we've got the internet so I thought I'd drop you a line. Before getting to our Son's house last night, we visited 3 different estate sales down here. I ended up buying 2 planes, one was a No. 8 Stanley and the other was a No. 78 Stanley. Both were in pretty good condition with most of the parts there. The cost was minimal, only $20 including two extra irons and some aprons. I guess the word is out that I collect aprons cause they had put the word out that I'd be stopping by to look at them. All in All, I did pretty good. I'd like to go back today but I think my baby sitting chores will catch up to me.

Thanks for the Kudo's on the marble game. It was fun building it. I'm making another out of pine to see if I can improve on it.

*Burly Bob*, tough break on the battery. I don't know that much about boat batteries but, I would think the warranty should be good on it. And if they don't want to honor the warranty, I'd go to the Better Business Bureau. My wife goes to them all the time.

Well guys, I'm going to go for now. It's hard watching a 2 year old while I'm writing. I've been writing on this for about a half hour cause I keep getting up to chase him. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's a windy, almost cold day here, but the sun is out. High of about 45 today.

Don, I went out and pulled out a bunch of scraps to build the marble machine. I'm gonna use a little of everything. Walnut, red oak, white oak, maple. I'll start working on it tomorrow. May have some little helpers.


----------



## saddletramp

Good mornin'. Well, it would seem that winter has arrived here in beautiful NW Michigan. 33 and snowing headed to 47. Oh…..and we're suppose to get high winds with gusts to 50 mph. Brrrrrrrrr. I don't think we have near enough coffee (only 3 bags) on hand to get me through this rude awakening. Let the migration clamoring begin.

Well, as always, I've spent the last several beautiful days playing at one thing or another. Now I will have to complete any and all remaining outdoor chores in this totally sh-tty weather. Play today …. pay tomorrow. OK, in the spirit of me not having to feel as if I am flying solo in my foolish ways, who else should be a charter member of procrastinators anonymous? Anyone?? Anyone at all?


> Am I totally alone in my shame and degradation


??


----------



## Pennywize

Winter hasn't arrived to Columbus Ohio. Flurries, cold and windy


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. NOAA says that tomorrow, Sunday, should be foggy in the morning with a 100 percent chance of rain tomorrow night. The chance for Monday has been reduced to 30 percent. Just as long as we get some rain, I'll be happy.

Welcome aboard, Pennywize. You'll find a good group of guys here.

I feel bad for those of you who are getting the winter treatment, except for Bill, who relishes cold, snowy weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

52 and overcast in WW. We finally entered the gray, gloom and doom pattern. Looking forward the early February when they put the Pebble Beech Golf Tournament on tv. I'm not a golf fan, but the sunny setting on the coast gives hope ;-)

I expected to see blizzard reports here tis AM. According to the news, the midwest and east are to get a foot of snow. They also reported temps 35 above normal in the arctic and 60 below normal in Siberia. Sounds like the North Pole is shifting south into Asia ;-) Wonder if Santa is sun bathing or shifting with it?

You seem to find a lot of deals at the estate sales Don. The Terrible Twos will get you in shape ;-)

Saddletramp, I am a procrastinator of the highest order ;-) If you need help, send a project or two my way and I'll procrastinate it for you. I think I can procrastinate several at the same time, I'm well practiced.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning. It's currently 31 and with the wind chill, it's feeling like 18. We got some snow showers around here last night, but *Saddletramp* got clobbered. In his area, they get that lake effect stuff and last nights wind and snow, should have buried him. BTW, the news just told us that the next 8-14 days will be above average. Hopefully this will be a mild winter.

*WW Bob*, You're probably right, the terrible two's will get me in shape or kill me. I was so tired last night, I snored the house down. I snored so bad, I kept the wife awake until 3 this morning. I feel for her. Yes, I love those estate sales. I could have bought more at the last one, but I try to keep myself on a minimum budget. Plus I don't have the room for all these treasures I find.

I've been here at our son's place now for a couple of days and it's killing me that I can't go out in my shop and play. It's eating at me that my "new" acquisition is sitting in my car and I can't play with them. I want to dig those planes out and start cleaning them up.

*Saddletramp*, If you are the Charter member of procrastinators club and *WW Bob* is in Vice President than I think I'm in the running for Sec/Tres. of the club. It's cold out and I haven't winterized my truck yet. And I hate working in the cold. Heck, I just hate the cold!

*Pennywise*, welcome to our thread. Rick built this machine and the rest of us help keep it running. I hope you like being here. These guys are like family.

Well guys, the kids are getting restless, and grandma needs help. So, I'm signing off for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Moanin'. That's right, I'm moanin' this mornin'. Only on my 4th mug this moanin' so i've not had nearly enough coffee to be very sociable yet!! 28 at 6 this am but it's head way up to a toasty 32. :^(

Artsy…...LOL on the winterization, been there, done that, bought the T-shirt. We did get quite a bit of snow but didn't exactly get buried. We are in a small pocket here 10 miles or so south of Traverse City that for whatever reason does not seem to usually get quite as clobbered by the lake effect snow.

Well, y'all have a goodun, I intend to if I ever wake up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mornin' gents,
It was fairly nippy when I rolled out at the butt crack of dawn (BB sayin). It was 34 with plenty of sun, the wind finally died down, and now it's 36…a little slow to warm up, but the high will be 56 today with a low at around32 in the morning…We could see a little dew on the lilly, or frost on the punkin'...depending on which one you have.

Like Bob W (saddletramp), I've not had my daily ration of java yet, but I'm working on it….Starting on the second pot…If I could just figure out how to keep my wife away from the coffee pot, I could have a lot more…lol.!!

I did a little project yesterday morning while waiting on a finish to dry…I've been needing to make a sand paper cutter for a good while, but other things kept me away from it….I decided it was time…A simple jig that just consists of a small 1/4' piece of ply about 8" x 12", two small screws, two washers, and two nuts….and a hacksaw blade…and draw 3 lines to determine the width of paper you need…easy peasy…nice and easy…
I've been trying to re-install Windows 7 most of the morning, but I don't think it will let me..I guess I've had this lousy windows 10 too long..I'll keep trying…Too many updates have screwed up my settings, and took stuff out…..and didn't even ask me….!!! No email notes from you guys, can't download pictures, etc….I hate 10…7 was much better…..

You Yankees are really gonna catch it with the weather, looks like….Prolly won't be too much longer, and ya'll's lakes will be froze over…Too much cold and snow for this fat guy…!!.

Time for another cup, then I'm heading to the shop for some winter cleaning and ponder on another project…

Pennywise….Glad you came by to say howdy…Come back when you can….We've been around here for a good spell…Some come and go, but the die-hards stay…...later gents….Ya'll stay frosty…litterally…!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 and cloudy is supposed to be our high today here in San Diego. The chance of rain is supposed to increase to 30 percent this afternoon, then to 100 percent tonight, with a chance of thunderstorms, then falling off to 30 percent again tomorrow. That's what it's supposed to do. We'll see what it actually dose.

Me, I'm just waitin' for the wet. Maybe I'll try a little dance to help it along.

Did someone call for a procrastinator? That would be me. I have an advanced degree in procrastination, with a minor in lazy.

It sounds like winter is finally closing in on a lot of you. It's getting chilly around here, too. Nights will be down in the 40s here pretty soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was in the mid 20s last night and should make 50 today.

Cleaning out the coop now and then the goathouse. Fun stuff. Gotta wear a mask for that dust. Then soread out new straw for both. I have procrastinated this long enough.

Heading to branson on Thursday and stay til Monday. Ill fish with my FIL on Saturday.

Ok, back to the poop, i mean coop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Poop in the coop. Say, wasn't that a Dr. Seuss book?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, about 50. I got 3" saved for DBob in the rain bucket in the last couple weeks. You can come get it anytime. You don't have to wait until it has a full 14" at the brim again. [;-) Notice my smiley is under an umbrella?

Welcome aboard pennywize.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad you are enjoying your pooper scooper project Bill ;-) If you have any questions, holler. I'm experienced. Every morning before milking and then spread straw about twice a week.


----------



## dawsonbob

I see that your smiley is under an umbrella, or maybe a flat top hair cut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love this time of year.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm not quite sure just how it happened without my seeing it, but there's a layer of wet on the street, sidewalk and I guess everything else. Even though I've been exceedingly vigilant I missed the drizzle when it was actually happening, but not to worry, we might get one half to three quarters of an inch between now and this time tomorrow. I should be able to see some of it. If we get the expected thunderstorms, I'll certainly hear that.
Oh, boy! I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

It just does this old heart good to see a man so overjoyed with the thought of moisture on the ground, and to think of how long you've waited for it to happen….!! I'm excited that you're excited, and you finally hit the jackpot. Hope more comes your way, and looks like the rain dance paid off…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it's no longer drizzling. Now it's actually RAINING. Real honest to goodness water that didn't have to be piped in from somewhere else! I am happy. Real rain, after we've waited so long.

About the rain dance. Calling it a "dance" may be stretching things a bit. More like hobbling out to the porch, shaking a bit and turning around is more like it. I'm glad we're getting some rain out of it, but I may not be able to walk for a few days. Rain dances take a lot out of overweight old men.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats DBob. I've known you for a few years now and I can count the number of times you've said it's raining on one hand. We have a lot of Dr Seuss books, but I don't recall Poop in the coop. Let me ask Sean.

It's 28 out now and headed to 51 with some clouds. Tomorrow we will have real rain ourselves, though it's not rare.
Supposed to be pretty mild for thanksgiving weekend. That's a good thing since we will be in the camper and fishing. Last year it snowed on us at thanksgiving and froze my camper drain pipes.


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' people, it's 29 this am in beautiful NW Michigan enroute to a high temp of 34. 34, you've got to be kidding me, I'll be freezing my buns as I try to complete my yard work that should have bee done by now. Well, maybe I'll just wait for a better day, like April.

Have a goodun everybody!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mid 30's here headed to mid 40's. We're pickup some moisture and even a little snowpack.
One more cup of coffee then out to the shop. Can't start any new serious projects till after the holiday. To much driving to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 and cloudy is the call for today here in San Diego. The big rain turned out to be not so much of a much by most peoples standards, but we'll count it as a major event anyway. The hoped for half an inch turned out to be only six one hundredths (0.06), although it's still cloudy and could rain a little more before it's all over. The long range forecast is showing a chance for more rain around the beginning of next month.

Thanksgiving looks like it'll be about 76 and sunny, with a chance of turkey in the afternoon.

Bill, thanks for the congrats, even though the event wasn't all we'd hoped it would be. By the way, Poop in the Coop was one of his lesser known works, and may not have made it to your shelf.

Tramp, it's good to know that someone else has the same sense of urgency as I do about yard work.

P.S. It's drizzling again. Maybe it's not all over yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late afternoon everyone,

It was kind of an unproductive day today, as I finished up a small project, painted it, and put new casters on.Then the concrete guys showed up, and began digging up and leveling the yard for the 4' walkway from the house to the mail box. Laid the forms, so they can pour Wednesday (it's supposed to rain tomorrow), so it's ready…I made a barter deal with the guy. He needed to borrow my wheel barrow, so I said he could….if he would give me one of the 2×4's he was using for the forms….lol..!! I've put off going to the lumber yard for one, cause of the driving distance…We both came out ahead….I had a stand and mobil base that I used for years for my belt and disk sander, and I went and met the fishing pards for lunch, and one of them bought it….Ya-hoo!!! I'm ready for a new project now…

It was 33 at the butt-crack of dawn, with no wind, some fog, and lots of deer in the yard…The birds are eating up the seeds in the feeders, so they were happy…It's now 55 here at 5:06, and the low will be 40, so not too shabby..

dawsonBob…Good to hear you're still getting some moisture….Every drop helps…

Bill…Have fun up at Branson over the T.G. holiday, and catch some fish if you get to go…I'll require a fishing report when you get back..We already had our T.G with my son, so we might just go to the VFW over in Bull Shoals on Thrusday for dinner…We've gone the last 3 years with some friends, and they put on a pretty good feed bag….
More yard crew coming tomorrow to start working the flower beds, if it don't rain…(?)...We'll see…That's it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will be trout fishing Rick, for two days. Should be good weather for it. I will give a report either way.
It was nice today. In the 20's this morning, then 50's in the afternoon. Fairly productive day here. Got a 30# propane cylinder filled for $18. Went to the sheriffs office to pick up my CCW permit. Came home and realized I needed to go back to town for a piece of duct for my camper heat. Replaced that duct which was in a very tight spot. Then I did normal chore type stuff.


----------



## saddletramp

Top of the day to all of you this morning. It is 33 this am in beautiful NW Michigan on the way to 37. Let's see, high of 34 yesterday, 37 today, do I detect a warming trend?????

Off to the doctors shortly, no worries (as if anyone would lol), just a routine visit to get my scripts refilled before the migration.

Have a goodun!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and crispy cold outside. It's 24 now with a high of 38 expected and the winds are out of the NNW at 6 mph. That combination makes it feel like it's 17 here in NE Michigan. I think *Saddletramp* is in the tropics of Michigan.

We got home yesterday morning and after unpacking the car, I was off to the shop. I couldn't wait to tear into my newest acquisition, a no. 8 hand plane. After digging into it and doing some research, I found out that it looks like a type 8 which was produced in 1900. I have to thank* Burly Bob* for this new hobby. While he didn't directly get me involved, by him talking about them, it made me want to look into them even more. I love history and rescuing historical artifacts. These fit the bill. And, I received a package in the mail yesterday from Oregon. Burly Bob sent me some parts for my #5 plane. Again, thanks Bob.

I also went over to my neighbors house yesterday to get my mail and she had some more nail aprons for me. Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good day.

*FF Bill*, I hope your fishing trip is a fun one.

*Rick*, and you got yourself a "free" 2×4. Anytime you can get free, it's a good deal.

Well guys, I'm gonna go out and have some fun in the shop today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High bright overcast with sun breaks and just enough showers to make DBob jealous the last couple days; 50, +/- 5 24/7.

Sounds like Christmas in November, Don. ;-)

Going to get my knee braces tuned up today. They have worked good for 12 years. Hope they get back to A-1 performance. The left one broke twice in the last 2 years. I think it is the garbage Chinese steel that flooded the market. Too brittle when heat treated and now the last one the steel isn't tough enough to maintain lift in the joint as it is too soft and bends. Wish we could put that disaster back in its bottle ;-(

One of the neighbor's was slamming her car doors for about 5 minutes. I went to see if I could help. She was trying to get her lights to come on so she could to get the car would start. I popped the hood and the battery terminals were so lose they lifted right off the battery. I was a bit amazed the starting problem was not permanent. The most amazing part was the KIA dealer couldn't find any problems that would cause it!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning,

68 sunny degrees is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. As for the massive storm that came through on Sunday and Monday, it dumped a whopping total of 0.18 inches over those two days. A real gully washer that was. Still, it was better than nothing, so we'll take it with many thanks to Mother Nature who must have been amused at my dance attempts.

WWBob, of course I'm jealous of of your showers. I'll bet that they amounted to more than a tenth of an inch. I'm not surprised that the dealer couldn't find a cause for the non-starting issue. Who would ever suspect loose connectors (Bobby rolls eyes)?

Bill, good luck on your trip. Catch lots of fish - or don't, just as long as you have fun.

Don, just out of curiosity, how many nail aprons do you have now? It's gotta be a bunch, maybe a bunch and a half.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in for the shop for a cup and a break. We're suppose to a mix of snow and rain tonight. Had a very minor success in the shop, getting one of those projects that has been on the back burner for couple of years. Nothing to exciting, trying to recess mount a metal sign in a piece of oak. I fiddled around and got the recess done with limited issues and that's a success in my book.
So here's a good laugh for you all. Yesterday I threw a couple of burger in the skittle and wandered out to the shop for a moment. Well, that moment must have lasted a whole lot longer than I had figured. Then it hit me, I'd let those burgers on the stove! Have any of you ever seen a burger fry itself out of existence? that's what happened! Literally there was nothing left of them in the skillet but a very thin black smuge. The wife is out of town. I've got the doors and windows open trying to air the place out candles burning and the place still smells.. Sometimes it sucks to be me cause, Boy am I'm gonna be in the doghouse when she gets home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny Bob, but wow that could have been bad.
A lady I do work for occasionally put a hamburger in the microwave for what she meant to be 2 minutes, but she set it for 2 hours and then forgot about it, because she never heard the bell go off. Completely ruined her microwave and the glass plate just had a bit of dust left on it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Crazy weather in the cactus patch, day a'fore yesterday it rained a bit of drizzley misty rain into the night, then yesterday it poured for a few minutes, then it hailed, then back to the rain and in the afternoon it cleared and the sun came out.
It's so humid out there that ya just can't breathe … Sauna weather. There is .08" in the rain gauge and the cactus are slurping like mad.
60's on the mornings and up to the mid 70's at mid day … And did I mention humid?

Christmas time is coming, so I've been spending some time on the lathe, turning out presents and trinkets … Made quite an investment at Rockler and Penn States, but what neat things you can turnout in an hour, I really like Lathe work, I wonder why I don't do more of it? ...

B Bob, my wife is away out of town too, I made a big stew in the crock pot so that I wouldn't have to cook dinner for a couple of days … A large pizza lasts two meals plus snacks … And I really like PBJ.
You don't walk away from the table saw while it's running … don't walk away from the stove while it's on, ya just don't have enough experience. (Sorry I just couldn't pass it up)

Stay safe and be well my friends …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I eyeballed it as about an 1/8, may have only been a tenth ;-) I figured you would be jealous of a heavy dew, so sprinkles were a pretty safe bet. Keep on dancin', I trying to shoo some of it your way.

BBob, good luck with the desmoking of the kitchen. Glad it wasn't worse.

Bill, I always wondered about over microwaving. I guess now we know.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was 50 when I tramped my way to the coffee pot at about 7:15, and there were dark, grey clouds looming low, and the threat of rain was high….After a few cups, I wandered out to the shop and continued working on a small project….I ws going at a pretty good rate, then BAM!!! I dropped it on the concrete floor, and it busted in pieces….Damn..!! And i was almost finished with it…Oh well…I've got plenty of wood, so I'll just start over in the morning….The concrete guys got the forms laid yesterday, and now it's raining its butt off…It threatened all day, and finally hit here about 5:00, and still coming down hard….So I figure there will be no concrete poured till it drys up, and quits raining, but more is coming, but no sign of let-up yet….It is still 50, and a 70% chance of rain tomorrow…This job may go on hold for awhile now….Maybe after the T.G. holiday…

BurlyBob…That story made me laugh till I nearly choked…I laughed and laughed, and had that picture of them burgers in my mind…Nothing but a thin black smudge…!!! Never knew you could cook a burger to death like that….
Mike…I think we're all having crazy weather everywhere…from rain to snow to high winds, no winds, and just a general happening of late fall going into winter….It'll get worse before it gets better….!!! I should of moved some firewood inside today….Now it's too wet for a few days…..I don't think I'm gonna make any Christmas gifts this year…


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah guys it could have turned out worse. I didn't get in to much trouble thankfully. I got some serious teasing about my Cajun cooking, Blackened burgers. I spent $20 bucks on those scented candles. They did help easy the smell in the house.

Just checked the weather we're suppose to get some snow here on the valley floor, just a little. I'm hoping to the snowpack get a whole lot more. Looks like we won't see 50 again till spring. Winter is finally here!!!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 31 and cloudy and snowing this morning. Wait …..... what's that I hear?? ....... Is it thunder?? ........... No! .............. I believe …...... Yes ….... Yes it is …..... It's my far better half grumbling in the distance!!! The clamoring has begun. The migration, I fear, is eminent.

Dang, I just got back on LJs after a long departure and now we will be headed to the land of "No Internet". Unless I drag this accursed laptop into a Starvedbucks or a McDucks the only web connection that I have in Florida is my phone and I've heard what fun it is to try to navigate LJs on a smart phone. Well, it will probably be 2 or3 weeks before the gRUMBLE turns into a ROAR.

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 30 with light winds and cloudy sky's. The forecast for today is a high of 36 with a mix bag of precipitation. Starting in a couple of hours, it's gonna snow, rain, freezing rain and back to snow again. It's forecast to do this all day and night. So, travel in the morning is not gonna be good.

*Burly Bob*, that was a cute story. I can't believe you still have a house standing after that issue. I yell at my wife for leaving the dryer running when she leaves the house let alone a stove. I'm happy it all turned out good for you.

*Dawson Bob*, I haven't counted lately but, at last count I had 123 and now with these new acquisitions, I've got to be at or about 127. I know that I'm getting close to the point that I can't find room to put them up. I'm thinking of getting a web page for them like an on-line apron museum. I've checked into the cost and for start-up it will cost me a minimum of $100. I just have to come up with a name and the style of page for them. But, thanks for asking.

I put my No. 5 Stanley together yesterday afternoon. WOW! That thing cuts like a new razor blade. I had a lot of filing to do on the bed of the plane. Looks like someone tried to use it for a hammer. The sides were all peened over. I had fun working on it all afternoon. A big shout out to* Burly Bob*, that guy knows how to sharpen irons. Thanks again Bob.

Tomorrow is the big day, Thanksgiving. We are traveling down state for the day. Our son who owns a restaurant is closing the doors for the day to the public and it's just family who will be there. He's got a big menu for us and because the list is so long I can't list everything but, I can list some. We'll have Turkey (of course), Coffee Rub Brisket, Rosemary Fried Potatoes, Sweet Potato and Chorizo Hash, Blackberry Ribs and a hole slew of other things. He's been working on these things for a couple of days now. I can't wait.

So, Happy Thanksgiving and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Whew, been trying to peruse this site on my phone so I'd know what I was in for. It is a pain in the ass. Sorry, I have no idea how to spell "took-us".

Artsy ….. safe travels tomorrow although, as a fellow Michigander, I'm sure that you can do 60 in a blizzard without breaking a sweat.

Y'all have a great holiday!!!! ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's tuckus.


----------



## BurlyBob

Your very welcome Don. It's nice to know someone appreciates my work. About flattening the sole of the plane or any others. I've been using pieces of granite counter tops I got from a counter shop. I've got a good sized one with wet/dry paper from 220 to 2500 grit for sharpening plane irons and chisels. I've got 3 pieces that are 24" by 4" with two piece of wet/dry for flattening and polishing plane sole, 220,320 and 600. I've got another one I'm going to set up with 1000 grit. It's hours of rubbing back and forth, and back and forth, and back and forth.
When you get that done it's more back and forth. I've got a 4 1/2, my favorite is almost a mirror finish as is my most used, a 60 1/2. A good straight edge, a marker pen and lots of time is all it takes. If it's really out of shape I use a 4" sander belt 60-80 grit. I've worn out a couple of those. I just clamp them on a piece of melamine on a sawhorse. That really gets them worked flat pretty well. I need a to get a couple of new belts soon.

No snow this morning, just rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It should be about 76 for Thanksgiving tomorrow, then they're showing a 70 to 80 percent chance of rain for the weekend. If you look closely you might notice that I'm not holding my breath waiting for the rain. I've been fooled before.

If I miss anybody tomorrow morning, I'll wish you a super, super Happy Thanksgiving now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright overcast and sunbreaks again today, 50 +/- 5 24/7. The constant rain in the forecast hasn't materialized yet. Unlike DBob, I'm a happy camper ;-) I was wrong about the warmest first 10 days of November; ski areas opening Friday or as soon as they get a couple more feet. Snoqualmie pass ski are might be in trouble, but others looking good.

Glad we have a pro sharpener to turn to in emergencies, BBob ;-) Congrats!

ST, I have a Samsung Galaxy 6 that works ok for the forums. Viewing projects is a bit tiresome and challenging.

I have tomorrow's horderves in the smoker; salmon! Beats the heck out of turkey 367 days of the year.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, Take some of that smoked salmon, chop it up quite fine. Get some Philadelphia cream cheese, room temp, a couple of good hearty spoons of sour cream and some chopped chives. Mix a good tablespoon of that smoked salmon in all that other stuff. Let is sit for 24 hours serve with crackers. Now that, my friend is some good hors d'vors. Sorry I can't read, write or speak French. Odd isn't it since I was born on an Air Force base in France.

Happy Thanksgivings to all!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

It was 50 again when I went for my morning coffee, and the guy was here to start laying concrete… I went on in the shop to cut up some scrap for kindling that I needed to get rid of….Then it happened….!!! As I was running a rather large piece of ply wood through the saw, the guy stuck his head in the door to ask to borrow a shovel if I had one…It startled me, and I didn't finish the cut all the way out, and the blade grabbed the wood, and kicked it back into my left hand and stomach….Instant blood everywhere, so I grabbed a couple of shop towels, wrapped it up, and headed to the emergency room…I knew at least one finger was broke (the left index), the middle finger was purple, and the ring finger was gashed open…It practically tore the nail off my index, and it was barely hanging on. I got to the e.r., and after seeing the doctor, he sent me to xray…3 pictures showed 2 of the fingers broke, one a hairline fracture in the other finger (middle)..The wood hit me in the belly, so I had to get a sonagram to check for anything ruptured like splene, liver, bowels, etc…Came back to the room, the DR. cleaned all the blood off, put Novicane in to deaden the broke and mangled fingers, and had to take part of the index nail off…Put the skin and meat back over the nail, and sewed it up….4 stiches…The ring finger has 4 stitches, also….Wrapped them up good, and put guards on both fingers, and taped the middle finger to the other one to keep it from moving….I finally left the hospital about 3:30, and drove…Oh…and I didn't tell my wife what happened, call her, or anything…I dove myself to and from the hospital….I also had to get a Tetnas shot, and the sucker hurt as bad as my hand…No pain meds for me…had to get antibiotics. They put in an IV also while they waited for the deading to take effect….I thought that was unnecessary, but it too was antibiotics…..So… I guess my shop time is waylaid for a while. Just a dumb mistake on my part….I've been one finger typing this for 30 minutes…It's actually as good as my two hand typing…!!! So that's been my day, and not a good one….Still got some throbbing in the fingers, so I'll take some Advil, and call it a night, guys….You all have a good Thanksgiving tomorrow,and eat lots of good vittles…..I'm headed to the rack now…

Almost forgot…my wife took a couple of pictures of my hand, and posted them on her Facebook page so the whole world can see it…lol…Check it out….Debbie Dennington..


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving from beautiful NW Michigan. 34 here this fine am and it's suppose to break 40 today…...first time in several day. Hope y'all have a great, safe holiday.

Rick ….. So sorry to hear of your misfortune, glad that it wasn't more serious. Heal quick!

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 and sunny here in San Diego today, perfect for laying into some turkey, mashed potatoes and all the other Thanksgiving goodies.

Speaking of Thanksgiving, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!! I hope all of you have a wonderful time.

Rick, you certainly have something extra to be thankful for: that it wasn't worse than it was. Take pain meds, and get better fast. I feel for you man, I really do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob W,

Thanks for the well wishes…Yes…it could of been a lot worse…I heal pretty quick. Sure hope you and yours have a great Thanksgiving day, and if you travel, be very safe on the road….

dawsonBob…..Yes, I certainly do. It sure could of been worse, but I've still got all my digits…They are a little messed up now, but I'll be back…!!!!! I'm on the antibiotics and Advil, so that should do it…..Hope you have a great T.G. day, and eat lots of good vittles with family and friends….Be safe, Bob, if you travel too….I'm getting pretty good at this one finger typing…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Thanksgiving fellas. On my way to lunch at aunt in laws. Its 41 and cloudy, but suppised to clear up.

Dang it Rick. That sucks ive taught some people not to come in my shop when they hear tools running, because i get startled. Your experience has me thinking i need to put up a sign on the outside.

Last night was the yearly event called guns and hoses where police and firefighters box each other to raise money for backstoppers. If you saw the news, a st luois cop was shot twice in the face last week. He is out of the hospital and greeted the arena last night by waving and bowing. He has two small entrance wounds and bullets still lodged in his face. Amazing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill, and I hope you and your family have a very nice Thanksgiving, also…Are you still up at Branson.? My wife knows not to come in the shop when the machines are running. It was just a unfortunate accident. But..it still kind of smarts..!!! It'll be a while before I get back in the shop, but not too long…I won't let this slow me up any…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

On our way to Branson now Rick. We will be there til Monday morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hoping everyone had a safe and wonderful Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

We didn't do very much today…No family around, so we went over to the VFW in Bull Shoals and had dinner with all the old folks around the community. The VFW does this every year, and you get a big plate of food and desert. They just ask for donations,,,whatever you want to give..I usually give $20.00, and come home and take a good nap…Hope you all had a good TG day…

Bill…..Safe travels to you and the family. Enjoy the weekend…!!!!!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning to all of you over-stuffed LJs from beautiful NW Michigan. Hope that you all had a safe and wonderful holiday. 38 here this morning without much expected increase. Only going to 42 today …... I'll take it. 42 in late November, what else could you ask for?? This slight warmup after the brief cold and snow has staved off the impending migration for a bit. It's not that I mind going somewhere warmer when it's cold and the snow is flying but I live out in the woods for a reason. It's not that I don't like people, I do, I just don't like constantly being surrounded and crushed and pushed and pulled by mass humanity. In Florida, unless you live in the middle of one of the swamps, there is nowhere that there isn't massive quantities of FOPs (f--ing old people [I know, I know ….. my far better half and myself are also FOPs …. so what]). It's not that they are old, I'd be just as bothered if they were all FYPs (figure it out - lol), it's just that there are soooooooo damned many of them all in one place. But if "Mama ain't happy, ain't no one happy" so off to Florida we will go.

Rant complete!! Actually, it does make her happy that we have a place there and that makes me happy so I really have absolutely nothing to bitch about but it's nice to have a place like this where I can come an piss an moan to all of you nice folk. ;^)

Well, I'm through bending your ears for this AM. Y'all have a goodun


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, we ended up getting about 3" of snow Wednesday night and now it's melting away. The temp is 37 with a forecast of 42 by this afternoon. The snow line cut off about 40 miles south of here. When we left to head south yesterday morning, the roads were snow covered and slippery and dense fog. It was treacherous for a while, but we made it finally.

What a great day it was yesterday having T.G. at our son's restaurant. I got to work with my son in his kitchen. That was a blast all by itself. He really put on the spread. I wish I had taken a picture of the food table. It was 20 feet long and filled with everything imaginable. Of course, I ate too much and I'm paying for it today. But, it was worth it.

*Rick*, sorry for you misfortune. I hope you get back in the saddle again real soon. As with* FF Bill*, I startle easy! I have also instructed my family to wait until the machine noise stops before entering my shop. I think I'm with Bill, I'm gonna make me a sign for "friends" also.

*Mich. Bob*, You would think that us "Michiganders" would know how to drive in this snowy crud. On our way south yesterday, I found one car off the road and in cattails. I think he missed that part of the Michigan driver training lesson. We got through the crud okay. By the time we hit Bay City, the fog was gone and so was the snow, just wet pavement the rest of the way.

Well folks, I think I'm gonna meander out to the shop and see what saw dust I can kick up. So, stay safe (*Rick*) my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Gang,

As you can see, I'm inside instead of outside…Can't do much of anything in the shop yet….The fingers are still really sore, and I'm a one finger typer..Takes me a while to write a post..But I've been sleeping pretty good at night after taking my antibiotics and Gabapentin. I go to the orthopedic doctor Monday to do a follow-up to check out the broken fingers, and whatever else. So I'll just hang around in the house, but I may do some designing in the shop, as I have an idea for a project later when I can get to it…It was 42 at coffee time with a clabbered over sky, and some dense fog…We have a 100% chance of rain on Monday. The high today will be 58…(?).....

Sure hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving…We all prolly ate too much, as usual. The guys are (suppose to come) coming back today for more landscaping, and I now have a beautiful new concrete walk. They will remove the 2×4 forms Monday.

Bob (ST).....I too live in the woods away from many people. I don't like being around lots of people. I used to be a "people person" when I had my band and traveled a lot. But after moving to the Ozarks up in the mountains, that changed rather quickly….Now I'm a pilgrim in a foreign land…just the way I like it….I lived in the big cities all my life, and hated it, but the ease of access was nice….Now I just buy on line….!!!!

Don…..Sounds like you had a great TG with your family after making it safely there. Hope your son's business is successful, and he has lots of customers. Does he do much or all of the cooking, or just the boss ? 
It's time for me to pour another cup of java, so you guys have a good day…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 and suny. Yes, I know that there should be two 'Y's in sunny, but the sun's not all that strong today. Several weather sites are in agreement that we will have a 90% chance of rain tomorrow (Saturday), and a 70% chance on Sunday. It could amount to around a third of an inch over those two days. Once again, I'll believe it when I see it.

Hope all of you had a great thanksgiving. Now it's time to prepare for the insanity that Christmas has become.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well it got up t0 79° with the humidity still a bit high at 12%, but quite comfortable.

Sorry to hear about Ricks incedent at the table saw, Heal up soon Rick. 
It did make me think of all those sign making gizmo's that are under the bench or on the shelf collecting dust … I think I will make a couple of signs that say "Do Not Enter if equipment is running" ... One for my shop door and a couple extras to share with others …

Interesting day today, I was making a pen presentation box that used some small barrel hinges that called for a 5mm hole to mount the hinges … Well I just don't have any metric bits so off to the hardware store I go, 5 of em, ... and Lowes, and Harbor Freight. no one carries Metric bits.
Then I stopped into another True Value with small hopes, and the clerk there had a decimal equiv. chart and it seems 5mm = .1969 … A #9 Wire Gauge bit = .196 … Yahoo! close enough for me with a lesson learned.

Hope that everyone had a great turkey day, and as always, be safe and stay well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have had an adjustment in WW from 50 +/- 24/7 to 45 +/- 5 24/7. It rained quite a bit yesterday. I now have 4 3/4 in the DBob Donation Collection Bucket since the 9th of Nov.

Glad your saw incident wasn't too bad Rick. Not being able to hear much, I'm not spooky. About the only advantage I can think for being deaf ;-(

ST, I'm about ready to get out of WW, Too many P of all kinds with 23.5/7 congestion and getting worse everyday. If P quit tailgating, all the cars won't fit on the road. They may have to stagger driving so P are only allowed to drive every other day.

Bill, Who won the boxing match, the guns or the hoses?

Don, Your driving story reminds of a VW bug that driving like at total a-ho on Snoqualmie Pass many years ago. A few miles up the road he was in the ditch. I could have stopped and pulled him out but decided it was better to leave him there so he didn't kill somebody! Those guy always seem to walk away from fatality accidents to strike again ;-(

T-Day day was good at daughter's house, getting over stuffed and bringing a couple g-kids home for a fwe day ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know BBob, but usually the guns. They seem to have more training in that regard.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all checking in after T Day. I sure hope I don't have to do that again. I like things nice a peaceful. But all those people twice in two weeks. No thanks. Like Rick and MBob-St. I use to get along with folks but I pretty much prefer to keep to myself. I picked up a toggle clamp at woodcraft on Black Friday. My Boy and I both got fooled by the brunett in skinny jeans at the cash register. She turned around once! We got learned fast!!! She was a guy! Don't you hate it when that happens?

Rick, I sure hope you get well fast. That accident really sounds seriously-unfun! You've got me to thinking about hanging a warning sign on the door to avoid such things. My best for a quick easy heal.

It's getting late, night all.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning all from beautiful NW Michigan (won't be able to say that much longer, the migration will happen before the middle of the month ….. Mama has spoken!!!!). 36 headed to low 40s today. No black friday horror stories to report, we never go shopping on BF …...... both of us hate shopping even on a regular day. We did pass the mall in Traverse City on our way to dinner, the parking lot looked like a bee hive with the bees getting ready to swarm. Why do people subject themselves to that kind of insanity just to save a couple of bucks?


> ?


??

We will be headed down state this morning for the annual gathering of the clan (family Christmas). Why is it that when I was younger we youngster always had to be the ones doing the traveling but now that I am old, I am still the one doing the traveling????

Y'all have a Goodun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from foggy Branson. It's 33° now, but headed to sunny and 60.
Gonna go eat breakfast with in laws, then go fishing with my FIL. He hurt his shoulder and is not sure how much fishing he is gonna do. If he doesn't end up fishing much, then I will have the same fate.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 35 and partly sunny here in NE Michigan. Our winds are out of the west at 6 MPH. Today's high will be 42 but, look out in the near future. The weather peeps are predicting another warm up this week to the mid 50's.

The wife and I went shopping yesterday. I hate shopping unless it's for me and it was so I didn't mind it too much. We went looking for some work britches for me but, didn't find what I wanted. So, we wasted the day. After we came home, I spent about two hours in the shop cleaning up my mess from the last project. I'm gonna go out and start another one today.

*Rick*, My son is chief cook and bottle washer at his restaurant. He has a lot of help there, but he prefers to do the cooking. He wants to hire another cook to help alleviate some of the hours he's putting in there. The good thing is, he likes what he's doing.

Well boys, I'm gonna break early so I can get busy on my project. I've gotta stop early today because the BIG game is on at noon today, U-M vs Ohio St. Go Blue! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

I rose late this morning, as these meds I'm taking sure make me sleep good and sound…But I don't like the after effects..I feel groggy and out of sorts most of the morning….But I found that coffee kills some of that….Thank goodness for java…!!! The fingers and hand are still sore and swollen, but I want to do something….I hate setting around doing nothing…I feel like I'm burnin' daylight.. I've got things to do, but I know things are on hold for a good while. So I play games and watch ww videos on this 'puter…BORING…!!! My wife fusses at me if I try to do stuff…..I can't even put on my socks and shoes and tie them…I have to let her do it. I'm not used to that…I don't like to depend on someone else for my needs….Ok….rant over..Sorry guys…!!
It was 37 when I finally did get up, looked out the window, and it was /is so foggy I can't even see the woods across the road…That means no wind, no rain, and no sun….The high will be 57 (or so they say).
Thanks guys for the get well wishes. I really appreciate you guys. I know that when one of us is sick or injured, you guys are there to help the healing process with your great comments and thoughts….

I think you guys have a good idea about putting up signs on your doors warning people not to come in when machines are running….It's a good safety factor….Wish I would of had one on my door…I will now.!! But I usually just lock the door when I'm here alone.

Bill…..Hope you get to fish and catch some trout…. You know I want a fishing report..Have fun up there…Tanycomo should be loaded with trout now…

Bob W….Sounds like the great migration will begin soon to Florida…Just get ready for the crowds and plenty of snowbirds and lots of old people in their 90-100's….lol…My granddughter hates it there just for that fact.

Don….I figured your son was the chief cook. I've known a couple of people who own eatin' joints and cafes, and they cook….It's not unusal to find it that way….Enjoy your football game today…

Well guys, it's time for an infection drug and more coffee, so I'll say adios for now…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

62 and overcast here in San Diego today, about ten degrees cooler than yesterday. They're calling for a 90% chance of rain today, and 70% chance tomorrow. They're also saying - depending on who you listen to - that we'll get between one third and seven-eighths of an inch over the two days. C'mon, this is San Diego: I'll be happy with a quarter inch.

It looks like the two Northern West coast Bobs are in for some wet weather too, and maybe some snow.

Good luck with the fishing, Bill.

Rick, I know how hard it is to have someone else do things like that for you, but it's really for the best until your hand heals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it was about 35 and very foggy when we headed out fishing this morning. It was supposed to clear up and reach 60, but instead it stayed cloudy and cold all day. Not a very food fishing day, but i managed about 10 trout. My FIL caught about 6. We'll go back out in the morn. I expect tomorrow will be cloudy and cool again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome friends and neighbors to Uncle Bobby's Wondrous World of Wet, the show that never drowns.

It started raining around 3:30 pm and so far we've gotten over a quarter of an inch of rain, with more to come.

I'll keep everyone advised, as we're supposed to get even more here in San Diego.

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

Its still chilly this late night, so I decided to take a little break from the tele…..

Bill….Good score on the trout….That looks like a nice one…Who caught it…? You or the F-I-L.? I kinda figured y'all would find some.This time of year, they do good down on the White River here by the house…Is that some sort of spinner in its mouth? It's hard to tell exactly…I think you're on the money with the weather up there.

dawsonBob….You sound like a happy camper with all the rain you're getting..'Bout time, huh?


----------



## bigblockyeti

37 this morning in the rust belt when I woke, at least it didn't frost but I've mentioned a time or two, winter is easily my least favorite season and while the weather is here, the season still doesn't start for almost another month. . . . . yay high heating bills! Just came back to OH from SC over thanksgiving and while the weather was cool a couple mornings it was very pleasant. I was changing a few spotlights for my dad and while I was ~ 15' up on a ladder I was wondering if I fell off would it be better to be healthy in OH or stuck in the hospital in SC, I think I made the wrong decision.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Still cloudy and cool here in Branson. Chance of showers this afternoon.

DBob, are you floating away yet?

Rick, it is bass pro version of a Little Cleo, which is basically a small spoon. I'd stilll like to fish your area of the white someday.


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' all. 37 this am going up to 46 later here in beautiful NW Michigan or so they say. Haven't had enough coffee yet this morning ….......growl…grumble….mutter ….. Frankly, I don't think there is enough coffee to get me through this morning!! If I get too much sleep I do not do well. My far better half (Jean) and I returned from downstate late last night and I fell into bed and died for 9 hours …....'nuff said. Good time yesterday despite all the driving. It's not often that I get to see my kids and grand kids all together. Life is good (despite the sleep hangover).

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not a lot to report around here….Now I'm like BobW…I died after taking the meds last night, and I too slept like a dead person…solid…By the time I got up the coffee pot had gone off, but it was still hot. Me and the wife are on our second pot now…I looked out, and it was 39 with a little fog and mist in the air.The high is expected to be 56. Now they are saying rain for today, and a 100% tomorrow. I have to go to the orthopedic dr tomorrow about this hand. This morning I get to take off the finger guards and bandages, clean the wounds, take a shower, and re-wrap them. Oh boy..what fun.. I think the landscapers will be here tomorrow or Tuesday to start doing the flower beds.

big yeti…..Are you saying you fell off the ladder..? Lord, I hope not. But it was good that you were there to help your dad out.

Bill…..Hope you get in some more fishing before the rain comes in. I know what a Little Cleo is…just never have used one…I figured it was either a spinner or spoon…just couldn't make it out too good…How big was that fish?

MikeW…..Like you, I'm a grumbler in the morning, too…I move like a snail….my wife says more like a turtle..!! Both are mighty slow…!! Chilly up in your neck of the woods, also…It's now that way all over the country…Glad you got to see all your clan…I might get to see mine once or twice a year…we're scattered all over the country…
I like plenty of sleep, and a good nap, so I can live with the hangover….lol..!!

That's it for now…Got to take care of this hand….Later y'all…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't fall off the ladder or I wouldn't have been able to head back to OH, as much as I hate it here, I'd still rather be fully functional and stuck here than somewhere I'd much rather be but laid up in a bed awaiting my traction appointments.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

63 and overcast, with a good chance for rain here in San Diego today. I'll have to wait til tomorrow to get the storm totals, but I know we've had over a quarter of an inch (and I think one third of an inch) so far, with more yet to come. We're getting snow in the local mountains, too. The snow won't last this time of year.

Rick, you're right! I am a happy camper right now, almost giddy with excitement! We're finally getting a good soaking.

Bill, pretty close. I'm eyeballing the set of plans I got from Arks-R-Us, although it may be a bit early for that. If I do have to build the Ark, I know just how to stock it. I'll start with blondes, brunettes and redheads, and then all the lesser critters.

All of you who said you were going to send rain my way, thanks. I think WWBob had some saved up for me, I don't know how he shipped it, but it arrived just fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nothing new in WW, 45 +/- 5 24/7 slightly damp but not too wet and overcast and possible a sun break if you catch it just right.

Nice sized fish Bill.

I gotta try your salmon dip recipe BBob. Sounds good.

SaddleTramp, I guess you still have to do the travelin' 'cause saddle tramps are travelers ;-)

Rick, how many gallon is your coffee maker? ;-)

DBob, I haven't shipped yet. I couldn't figure out how to teamster proof it so they wouldn't spill it all on the way. I think your dancin' for rain is what has you dancin' in the rain ;-) I now have 5 1/4" in the DBob Drought Relief Collection Station. Guess I can dump it out until the drought resumes,eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. Well I did it. That birch tree I showed ya'll got cut down and the majority of it is sitting on my garage floor. Only took 3 trips and the final one to the dump with all the waste. I left two big pieces of stump I had no use for. I kinda over did it with a couple of others and my shoulders are telling me, again, "You ain't no kid, fool !" 
A couple of Ibuprophen will fix that.

Dbob glad your getting a little wet. We might be in for a little snow tonight.

Bill that's not a bad looking , "bow". I should get out and try to hook a few for the smoker.

Yeti, healthy is always better. That is unless the nurses are real good looking, of which I've not seen many.

Tomorrow I get to store all that birch. That should take most of the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my best catch today. It's about 16 or 17". We had a moment ch better day today. I guess I caught about 25. I lost two of the lures you saw in the other ones mouth. They're cheap though. It was mostly cloudy today but got a bit warmer. It did rain a bit at the end of the day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I guess that's it for the rain event. The rain chance has dropped down to almost nothing now. Here in San Diego rain is like watching fireworks: a little bit of oooh and ahhh, and then it's gone. We did get a fair soaking, but it wasn't nearly as much as predicted. Better than nothing, though, by a long shot.

Bill, that's a nice looking fish.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning peeps from beautiful NW Michigan. 37 and raining this AM but the rain is suppose to end and the temp is going up to near 50. The next couple of days are going to be in the 50s he says hopefully. Life is good (especially if you are retired). Nothing else to report this AM, Things are a little slow here in the north woods sometimes ….... not that that is a bad thing.

Y'all have a goodun!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly again last night in the rust belt, but at least it didn't frost. Got more of the seemingly never ending leaves taken care of yesterday and might get the last gutter cleaned out (temporarily anyway) taken care of this afternoon if the 20% chance of rain holds off. Stay warm!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's rainy and Chilly out this morning in NE Michigan. We had some rain move through the area this morning and it's still cloudy yet. It's 39 right now with more rain in the forecast along with higher temps, 45.

I woke up yesterday to a bunch of fog that was so thick, It felt like it was choking me when I went out. I worked in the shop all day long planning some boards for some Christmas gifts. I've got a lot to do between now and Christmas. It's gonna be busy. A friend called me last night and requested yet another gift for his daughter to be made before 12/20. Yikes!

FF Bill, that's a nice fish. I can almost hear it simmering in a fry pan. It looks tasty.

*Bob W*, I wake up usually around 7 AM and start the coffee every morning and then go back to bed for a half hour and lay there thinking about my day and wait for the coffee to get done brewing. After getting back up, I watch "Good Morning Commercials" then I get on here and talk to y'all. As far as coffee, I'm a 4 cupper but, I can drink more depending.

*Bob W*, where do you hail from down state? Is that where your kids are? I have an Uncle that lives in TC and some friends that live in Benzie County.

*Dawson Bob*, with all that rain, you could start a garden now. LOL

FYI, I put a video on my "wilburvillewoodworks" facebook page showing my apron collection if anyone is interested.

Well boys, it's that time of day when I need to go out get banging on some wood. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 50 when I rose for mu usual first dose of java….I woke up to the sound of rain really beating on the windows..Sometimes during the early morning hours, it started, and is still coming down pretty hard. Dark grey and heavily overcast skies, so it has set in for a while. Prolly move out sometime today. The landscapers will prolly be back tomorrow or Wedensday….Kind of like BobW, not much to report at this time. but yesterday my wife removed the bloody bandages and finger guards so I could take a shower,and re-bandaged them afterwards..That kind of smarted, but really felt good. I go to an orthopedic doctor this afternoon for a follow-up, so we'll see how that turns out….I'm ready to get back in the shop, but…??

*Bob (WW).*...To answer your question on how big of coffee maker….!! It's only a 12 cup maker, but I usually make 3 pots a day, so that's 36 cups we consume….It may be over kill, but I like to be prepared for anything.

*BurlyBob.*...Man what a good score on the Birch wood. That should "up" your supply a little…Nothing like having plenty of good wood to work with. Did you ever figure out your boat battery problem as to why it wouldn't take a charge?

*Bill..*.Ya'll did good on the fishing…As a black lady told me once when I gave her some fish.."those will shoo stink the skillet"...That one you posted was a good fish. Glad you and the family had a good trip to Branson.

It sounds most of us are having a lot of rain and cool/cooler weather. You guys up in Michigan especially…*Yeti* is getting there, but it won't be long for him…

*Don…*..I have my coffee maker on a timer set for 6:00 a.m…..I want my coffee ready to go when I get up.My wife usually gets up at 6:30 for work, so she'll have coffee…..It's a daily ritual that I've had for 40 years.* Don,* I don't do Facebook, bu I'll go on there and take a look at your website.

That's about all I have for now.I have to go get ready to leave for town. Going to lunch with the wife, then to the doctor.. So I'll check in later..Stay dry y'all….


----------



## GAwoodworker

Here in the Atlanta, Georgia area its extremely dry from a drought and some fires up north with highs in the 70's and lows in the 50's. Feels like August/September, but here we are going into December. El Nino will probably give us a little surprise in February and we'll have Snowmageddon Part 2. Hopefully not cause I'd love to have this weather working in my shop all winter!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another great day in WW, 48 with filtered sun ;-)

Rick, from your posts I supposed you had a pretty good sized one working overtime ;-)

Nice collection Don. Facebook didn't find it, but Google did. I still wonder what makes facebook tick?


----------



## BurlyBob

We had snow on the ground this morning, just a skiff. Should be gone by 2pm. Snow pack is starting to build. I want more and whole big crap load more!!

Rick the battery is toast. The Accessory lite switch was on, how I don't know. Such is life.

I'm finishing up one small project and then I get to prep and store all that Birch. It's pretty dry and several of the branches got busted up when it landed. That's okay it's all free wood!

Have a great day. Mine started out fun, I got to play in the snow!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a slight chance of more rain this afternoon/evening. I'm surprised at the official numbers for the amount of rainfall we had this weekend. They're claiming 0.27 for the two days, with a monthly total of 0.33. It sure seemed like a lot more to me. Well, we'll take it, no matter what.

Don, It wasn't as much rain as I thought. I guess I'll have to hold off on the garden for awhile.

Rick, good luck with the fingers. I'm with WWBob, in that I thought you had at least a twelve gallon pot.

BBob, for some reason that sounds incredibly cool. I haven't gotten to play in the snow since redhead woman number two (or was it three?) and I got snowed in up on Mt. Laguna. Along time ago, anyway.

GAwoodworker, welcome aboard. Good folks here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just a quick note here before supper time. Went into town today, had dinner with my wife, went by the eye doctor and got us both an appointment for exams/ new glasses, dropped off some stuff at the Salvation Army, and on to see the orthopedic doctor at 3:00….He looked at the fingers, took the stitches out of one, left the stitches in the other two, and come back in two weeks to take the others out. The index finger is the worst, and confirmed the fingers were broken with xrays. Got in, got a late nap, grabbed a big cup of java, and now it's supper time…Man that coffee sure taste good…!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Heal up quick Rick.

I spent the day getting all that birch cut up. No lumber just pieces for different artsycraftsy stuff. I almost said "artsyfartsy" stuff, then I figured that might be a bit confusing here. As much as I like Don, I'm cutting up and sending him a birch tree. I found out that tree was not as dried as I thought. I used up the last of my anchor seal and had to finish with the last of a quart of poly varnish. I'm beat had headed to bed early.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I'll be darned. It's raining again. It's probably not much but, as usual, we'll take what we can get, rain-wise.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning! 46 and heavy overcast with the promise of yet more rain here in beautiful NW Michigan this fine and wonderful morning. Man, if we were getting the temps that this time of year usually commands and consequently all this rain was snow, we would be up to our ass….ets in it.

Just bought a Mora carving knife that Andy (Brit) recommended on another thread. Thinking about taking it out for a spin around the block to see if it can turn me into a wood carver. lol I think that the best I can hope for is to spend some idle hours whittling.

Artsy …....... I was born here in the great northwoods but my folks had to move downstate to find work. Upon reaching my majority, I also was forced to remain DS to be able to provide for my family (it's really kind of funny how wives and kids seem to expect food on the table and a roof over their head). So, I've spent most of my life in the Lansing area (Perry, Mason and Haslett) except for a brief sojourn in the flint area (Lennon and Fenton). Moved back here where I've always wanted to be as soon as I retired 14 years ago. Two of my kids still live in the Mason area, the third is now out of state. By the by, quite the collection of nail aprons.

Well, I'm off (both literally and figuratively). Y'all have a goodun!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I should have reread my last post. I'm not sending Don a birch tree. I wish my fingers could type as fast as I think.

36 here and might get to 39. Checked the snowpack report and it's improving. We might see a little snow later today or over night up high. I seriously doubt any will stay here on the valley floor. I'm headed out to the shop to finish up a few odds and ends. First a pit stop and another cup of coffee in my Bubba keg.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's partly cloudy, warm and windy today.

I thought it was nice of you, BBob, to send Don a birch tree. Now I can't stop laughing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another great gray day in WW! Might be a sun break or two? 46 now, but it won 't change much. Damp out, with 25% to 94% for 0" of rain. Wish I knew how to figure those kinds of odds.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', folks,

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with no more rain in sight. Maybe we'll get some for Christmas.

BBob, I thought it sounded a little odd that you were sending Don a whole birch tree. Why, the shipping alone would be a bit much. Not saying it couldn't be done, mind you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought BBob might sneak it on to a load of Christmas trees headed east ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Even though I am that big hearted to send a tree half way across the country. I'm just to cheap to do it. No hard feelings, Don.

So I've been in the garage trying to put together a mallet, Like I watched Paul Sellers do on YouTube. It's truly amazing how much easier it was for him than me! I bought a pretty large piece of 12/4 hard maple and should have enough for 4 mallets. Why 4 you ask. Well I'm thinking that by the time I get to the last one. It might actually be half way decent. Looks like I've to make another handle this one seems a little short. At least I'll have a mallet that won't ruin my chisels like my claw hammer would. Time for a pit stop and more coffee.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Today was warmer than expected in the rust belt, we got all the way to 59 with no rain. Tomorrow should be the same but with a good chance of rain. Thursday things are starting to look colder with highs forecasted in the low to mid 40s for the next week. I don't see any snow in the forecast and I'm really hoping it stays that way (till May would be nice).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another warm morning and day. It was 59 at early morning coffee time, and the high was 66, and here at 6:00 it's now 60 (that's highly unusual)....The low will be 31 (that's not unusual).. Didn't do much again today. The landscapers didn't show up today, so I guess they are on another job…maybe tomorrow. So now it's supper time, and I have a big plate of spagetti and Italian bread…and of course, a big mug of coffee….


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. Hope everyone is having a great day. 42 here at 6 AM this morning (hmmm …............ [AM this morning] think that I'm getting redundant in my dotage) going to be about 50 later.



> And another great gray day in WW! Might be a sun break or two? 46 now, but it won t change much. Damp out, with 25% to 94% for 0" of rain. Wish I knew how to figure those kinds of odds.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sounds to me Top that you're going to get some rain if there is a 94% chance that you will get 0 inches of rain. ;^))

Artsy …........ where are you?? How am I suppose to know what the weather is like on the other side of the state if you don't chime in????? By the way, where is your son's restaurant?

Y'all have a goodun!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Where's everyone at…? Y'all must be tied up doing projects and other stuff….!!!! It was 40 this morning and plenty of sun with a little clabber, and a slight fog…or so I thought. It was people down the road burning leaves. Too windy in my opinion to do that today..That's how fires get started…But the high today will only be 50. Seems a slight cool down occurred during the night.

BurlyBob….How's the mallet building coming along? Have you got one ready to use with the chisels yet..? I never tried to make one…but I'd like to try. That's one of the projects I have on my "to do" list…A dead-blow hammer just don't cut it most of the time. Be sure and keep us posted on the final results. Pictures please…!!

Yeti…Sounds like you have some weather moving in up your way, too. Some rain and a cool down coming. Here's hoping the snow stays away until at least May…!! Sorry….it ain't gonna happen. That was bad news about that Arab killing them folks up there. Good thing he didn't live to see today…

I think I'll meander out to the shop this morning (first time I'll be in it in a week), and try to draw uo some plans for an upcoming project….when I can get to it….You guys stay busy and keep working on them projects (?)...


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Boy is it foggy out this morning. It's currently 45 and heading to 50 today. Yesterday was so nice, I had the doors open in the afternoon enjoying the weather. However, earlier in the day it was windy as heck.

Yesterday I started the day off with no power. That's the bad thing about living in NE Michigan. There are a lot of trees and the wind just loves knocking them over onto power lines. I was out of power for about 9 hours. It's a good thing it was warm out.

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad we got that settled about the Birch wood. I was waiting for the truck to pull in. I'd be still waiting if it wasn't for your last post. I don't really need any more trees though. Got enough for now. But, thanks for the thought, LOL

*GA Woodworker*, welcome to the friendliest site on LJ. I hope you stay for a while.

*Bob W*, I'm from the Flint area so, I'm familiar with all those places you mentioned. In fact, we're heading to Ovid this Friday to see my wife's folks. I clearly remember "Perry Corners" in the old days when I'd be on my way to Lansing on the old Lansing Hwy. That's where the cops usually hung out waiting for speeders.

Thanks for the Kudos on my video guys. It's a little rough but you get the picture. *Rick*, I know your not on FB and that's okay. I just thought everyone would like to take a look.

Well guys, it's off to the wood shed to make some saw dust. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning weather people. Im not sure what the temp was out the door this morning, but there was frost so that should be an indication of the temp. Its pretty sunny now, but only gonna make 49 today. 40's all week they say. I guess that is to be expected for December.

Im working for Cindy today and tomorrow. I get to sit at a computer and surf the web and answer the phone occasionally. She made me package up a hearing aid to ship by fedex. That was rough.

Rick is on FB.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bob W, we did, about 1/4" in the gauge from the last couple days and the ground is wet this morning. Only 25% for .06 today. Wonder if that is more or less than 94% for 0?

I have 5 1/2 in the DBob Donation Collection Station. I'm wondering how he will get it down there? I know he could use 5 1/2" of rain!

Old Sol peaked under the cloud cover last night on the way down. Everything must be fine, no change today so we have another great gray day in WW 45 +/- 5 24/7. They are starting to talk about 30s next week but we will have clear skies with that ;-)

Bill, waiting for the phone to ring sounds better than waiting for a disaster to strike!


----------



## firefighterontheside

that is very true Bob, especially from a certain point of view.


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting a lite sputtering of snow, nothing to get excited about. I checked the snow pack report and it's building quite nicely. considering the forecast for the next few days it could get real close to 100%. I sure hope so.

GA woodworker, I sure feel for those folks in Tenn. I drove thru that country quite a bit hauling cars a few years back. The TV reports make it look like Dante's Inferno.

Rick how the fingers healing? About my mallet, well it's done. It isn't pretty but it'll do. Kinda like that a lot of my old girlfriend, short on looks but a nice personality. I'll try and get you a photo later today.

I've got a new string of small project going today. Mud flap girl push sticks. I've got 8 laid out on a piece of 1/4" plywood. Just trying to use up some scrap wood.

Catch you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My parents have been in Atlanta for the last week visiting my aunt. They told me about all the fires they saw on the way down, remember my dad was a smokejumper in the 60s so he was excited. My cousin down there is a Cobb county police officer and he has been flying with their helicopter dropping water from a bambi bucket. I just talked to them on their way home today and they said they are getting so much rain that many exits are closed from flooding. When it rains it pours, unless youre in San Diego.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67, and the sun is shining brightly here in San Diego today, like it does most days. Day after day after day after … say, why can't we have a few more cloudy, rainy days around here?



> When it rains it pours, unless youre in San Diego.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That gave me a big grin, Bill. Is your cousin the helicopter pilot?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, he is normally a road cop, but I guess with firefighting operation they needed an assistant for the pilot. It is probably something fairly new to them. I know my cousin has never done it, but its possible the pilot has had experience. Ill assume youre familiar with the bambi bucket. You probably saw one yesterday being in dry California with Santa Ana winds.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…..I think it's purty nice when you can help your wife out…Someday you might need her help….just like my wife has been helping me do things, like button up my britches, put on my socks and shoes, and tie them…She has changed my bandages a couple of times, and buttons my shirts….At least I don't have to do the dishes…!!!

BurlyBob…The fingers seem to be healing up nicely.They don't seem to be quite as sore and swollen.. I still have the stitches in, and the finger guards. I go back to the doctor on 12/12 to get the stitches out, but can take off the guards in a couple of days…Those things are a PITA…I have to use a gallon zip lock bag and tape up the top to keep water out when I shower. But life is good…


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I am quite familiar with Bambi Buckets. Unfortunately, I get to see a lot of them during fire season out here. As you can imagine, as dry as it is here, we get more than our fair share of fires. Flying helicopters would be a cool job. At my age they won't let me fly. I think the fact that I have neither a license nor the training might also have something to do with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, we've been there Rick. Before we were married, I broke my leg very badly and she helped with a lot of things like you mentioned. She lets me buy tools and doesnt complain too much, so I figure I shouldnt complain too much when she asks me to work for her occasionally.


----------



## BurlyBob

So gang here's a few pictures of the girls! I've got 3 cut out so far. At least with the band saw. I'll be trying out that old scroll saw on those other cutouts.




























These pieces are added to the handle, I'm assuming to give it a little more grip.










Ok Rick here's the photos you wanted of my mallet. It's definitely not my best work. I had a difficult time with the chisels cleaning that hole for the handle. That hard maple mallet head is a son of a gun trying to cut it cross grain with a chisel. Now that I have a mallet of sorts maybe the next one show some improvement. Like I said the last one I do should be the best of them. Practice makes perfect, right.



















I've still got a little more work to do sculpting the mallet head. It looks a little blocky to me. Almost looks like Thor's hammer, not a carpenters mallet. All that will have to wait. I'm moving on to other things.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, You sure have more nerve than I! I'd never get away with those mudflap girls ;-))

Mallet looks fine from here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Thanks for posting the new mallet…It looks perfect to me…I like the combo woods of Maple and Walnut handle…It looks like a solid head and not laminated, which I suspected you'd make..don't ask me why…!! I see nothing wrong with it at all. You did a stellar job, my friend. I've never made a mallet, but that might be my next project when I can get to it..What kind of finish for it…? ..If the "mudflap girls" are push sticks, I'd say you have a good supply….Oh…and what angle did you cut on the mallet faces…? Looks like about 5 degrees….


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Thanks for posting the new mallet…It looks perfect to me…I like the combo woods of Maple and Walnut handle…It looks like a solid head and not laminated, which I suspected you'd make..don't ask me why…!! I see nothing wrong with it at all. You did a stellar job, my friend. I've never made a mallet, but that might be my next project when I can get to it..What kind of finish for it…? ..If the "mudflap girls" are push sticks, I'd say you have a good supply….Oh…and what angle did you cut on the mallet faces…? Looks like about 5 degrees….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry about the double post..This one finger typing got me…


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, those mud flap girls are for some friends, in particular the guys at the cabinet shop who give me all the free wood and finish my lumber. I really doubt they leave it out where customers will see. It might chase of those women customers.

Now about that mallet. It still looks bulky to me. Also the hole for the handle has got a lot of daylight showing around the handle. Like I said I'll get better with the next couple. Rick I'm thinking that was a 7 degree angle. I'll check in the morning and let you know for certain. I had thought about a laminated head, briefly, very briefly.
I'm pretty sure in time they would break at the lamination and I'd be back building another one. I'm a thinking with this one I can always make a fatter handle. I did laminate the handle to get the thickness I wanted and it could handle having a little more meat to it.

Those mud flap girls are going to be a hoot for Christmas gifts. I downloaded the pattern from Bigfoot product cananda here on LJ. I had to enlarge it. The download was just to small.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob can you drive a shim in to plug the daylight with a little glue for lube?

I had that problem on one of the swords I made for the grandkids, It failed at the daylight ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh I guess I could Bob. It's fitting pretty tight now and if it loosens up I'll probably just slap another handle together.

So I ordered a branding iron. "Stick in the Mud", said it was my Christmas present. I'm liking it and think I might brand a bunch of scraps to hand out for fun.










I'm thinking it'll work.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, how big is it? If it's small enough you could brand some business card size pieces of wood to hand out. Looks pretty cool, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Bob. I want one, but mine won't say Bob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'm just guessing, but yours probably won't say "Baker City, Oregon" on it either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I suppose it could, but you're probably right.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob It's about 2 1/2" x 1 3/4". I'm thinking I'm going to brand some pieces of scrap wood and use them as gift tags. I post a review about if your interested. I'm thinking the wife was having more fun with me branding everything I've made recently. She kept pack things in and out of the garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a good size, Bob. Small enough to brand all kinds of things, not so large it gets in the way. Have fun (I would).


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin'. 36 in the AM here in beautiful NW Michigan. It's going to go all the way up to a toasty 42 today. Not bad for December 1. That's all I've got this mornin'.

Y'all have a goodun!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Second day working at the office. It was about 32 out the door this morning and heading to about 50 and sunny. Nice day. I took my truck to the dealer today for a bunch of maintenance, service transfer case and both differentials, injector service, service diesel particulate filter, figure out why my cab heat dial is inconsistent. That should cost a pretty penny. Gotta make this truck last me a few more years, plus get something out of it in the end. It has 147,000 miles now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little breezy this morning and a little cooler at 38. It's very overcast today and the high for today is 44.

Boy isn't that some big fire in Tennessee. That's very close to where I lived a few years back. There are a lot of homes in those mountains. The fire moved quite close to the park we stayed at and a few of our friends had to be evacuated. But, they returned to their homes and everything was good.

*Burly Bob*, I like your mallet. You did a fine job. I know you're like most of us, you want it better but, I'm sure it will do the job. I like you stamp too. I've thought of getting one of those things before. Did you get it through Rockler? You could make a bunch of key chain's in the shape of business cards. That would be cool. Oh, and I like the push sticks too. Your friends should like them.

I'll be heading out for a few days "again" to babysit our grand kids. Hopefully, I'll be able to keep in touch over the weekend. We're gonna go to a few estate sales on the way. One of them has a hand plane for sale It's one of those that has wooden lower and metal upper body. But as usual, if they have tools, they may have some nail aprons.

I want to talk more but, I need to run out to the shop and get rolling on my project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a lite dusting of snow over night. It's 27 and might get to 36 it's a beautiful crisp bluebird day. I get to spend most of my day helping, "Stick in the Mud" decorate. You know what that means… I'm on the ladder taking orders.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', folks,

64 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. No snow on my lawn this morning, which is not at all surprising since a.) I live in San Diego, and b.) I don't really have a lawn.

Hope everyone has a super great day and Rick, watch out for those fingers.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 33 at 6 AM, going to slide up to 40 today. No time to chat today, headed out to enrich another Medico this morning, cardiologist this time. Boy the older I get the more time I seem to spend sitting around in one doctor's office or another or another or another ad infinitum. Good thing that I have great insurance.

Y'all have a goodun!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Its 27 out there and there is frost on the pumpkin, heading to about 45 today with lots o sun. I saw a day in the forecast this week with a high of 30. I guess winter is coming or is already here.

Got some running to do today. Pick up a new ceiling fan I ordered for the bedroom. That's what you have to do anymore if you want an antique brass fan. All the new showroom ones are brushed nickel. Gotta go to the post office. We have a one room post office right by my house that is heated by an oil fired stove. It is open 2 hours per day. Still, it's much more convenient than going to the big one in town. Gotta go to the bank. Gonna go to a store that's kinda like tractor supply only bigger just because I can.

I want to make a mallet. I had a lawyer friend ask if I could make a judges gavel. I don't lave a lathe, but I want to try to do it with my drill press. No hurry though, because I already told him I couldn't do it.

Catch you all later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', folks,

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow on my lawn this morning, which is not at all surprising since a.) I live in San Diego, and b.) I don't really have a lawn.

Hope everyone has a super great day and Rick, watch out for those fingers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

3 degrees different from yesterday, eh Bob?


----------



## dawsonbob

Yes, three whole degrees. As you may have noticed, I wrote that yesterday, saw it in the writing area, and thought I'd forgotten to hit the "Post this reply" button. I changed the temp to today's temp and hit send.

I'm so bloody stupid, sometimes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was another confirmation why I will never buy another Sears power tool. I more or less inherited my Dad's scroll saw. What POS/PITA, It took me way longer than it should have to figure out how to switch out the blade. 
I'm cutting out the open sections on my mud flap girl push sticks, so I had to drill holes for the saw blade. I've watched other scroll saws being used online. This old thing, what a chore. It's got this bracket type clamp thingy top and bottom that cradles in a hollow arm and the blade is held in with a set screw. Loosen the tension on the arm and both both clamp brackets fall out. You got to hold tension on the bottom clamp bracket in the lower arm, put the top clamp bracket on the blade, tighten the set screw move it to the teeth on the upper arm and tension the arm. Whew! I'm getting tire and frustrated from just thinking about it again. I got to do that 4 times for each girl. That is if I did it right the first time. More often than not I didn't. Only 7 more times! 
I had hopes of using this thing for some other projects. I'm rethinking that idea.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob the brand from the iron looks great! Did you go with one of the soldering iron type deals or something you heat with a torch first?

The rust belt has been spared from too much cold lately, no frost the last few nights and temps holding steady in the high 40 - low 50's. Tomorrow is Christmas tree acquisition day and it should be cool but not too cold, no frost in the forecast again tonight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Twas a lot warmer last night. It's 30 and might creep above 35 today. Suppose to get serious cold during the next few nights, into the teens.

Yeti that's a plug in type of iron. Seemed a little more practical for my use.

Another lousy night's, woke up at 0330 and finally crawled out of bed around 5. Coffee and the news since then.

Try and have a good day all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's been a couple of days since I've been on (a lot of activity around here), so I thought I better check in and see what was going on….It was 43 at around 7:15 when I rose for java, and very clabbered over.. It's looking more and more like rain…We have rain in the forecast for the next 3 days….Kinda chilly out, and the high might get to 48 (?). The landscapers showed up yesterday morning early, and got started working on the flower beds and yard. Lots of top soil and leveling and raking. They planted 2 Arborvites trees, lots of Azalas (21), and put metal edging down the sidewalks, and cinder block looking brick in one flower bed in front…Still got to build a rock mailbox thingy, and plant more bushes…I think the last things to do is bring in the new sod. But…..they haven't showed up yet this morning> Said they'd be back…..???? The threat of rain might of scared them off…
The fingers seem to be healing up nicely…Got to take off the finger guards, so that feels better. Still got the stitches, but the y come out in a few days….No Christmas gifts this year made of wood….

BurlyBob….I'm not much if any, a scroller….Never have cared for it…I have a Dewalt DW 788 with stand, built-in light, and all the extra blades and goodies that came with it….. I bought it 7-8 years ago, and it's been turned on twice, but not used…It just sits there gathering dust. I wish I could sell it….It takes about 20-25 seconds to change blades. I just have no use for it…Bob, I hate them kind of nights. But the Gabapentin I take for dead nerves makes me sleep good, cause it makes me woosey--drousey--dizzy (sometimes), and I fall asleep pretty fast….But I kind of feel hung over in the mornings….Coffee takes care of that….!!!!!

Bill….Sounds like you had a lot of running to do, and plenty of chores to take care of….I want to make a mallet, too…although I don't do a lot of chiseling, I always look for a challenge in ww….I will make one when I can..

That's about all I have for now gang..I'll check in later to check on you guys….Stay frosty..


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning (Yes, it is still barely morning) from Beautiful NW Michigan. Don't know what the temp was at the "butt crack of dawn" as I was not up. At 8AM when I finally pried my sorry hiny out of bed it was 36. 39 now and that's about as good as it's going to get. Can't seem to get my butt in gear today and we're suppose to go to a birthday party for a friend of our's, a 90 year old WWII vet, this afternoon with the added attraction of several of my friends playing music for the event. Somebody better give me a good swift kick to get me moving, several (like 5 or 6) cups of coffee haven't helped much. Well I'm off to get one more cup of the magic elixir with high hopes that it will finally jump-start my ambition.

Y'all have a goodun!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I almost forgot to tell you guys that today is mine and my wife's 39th wedding anniversey..(sp)...lol. That's a long time with one women….!!!!!!

Bob W…..I know the feeling….Enjoy the b.d. party…Wow!! 90 years old….That's a lot of living, and he's seen and done things in his lifetime…..


----------



## saddletramp

Happy anniversary Rick and Mrs Rick. 39 years is barely a blink in time when your with the right woman!! I spent 25 long, tedious years with my first wife, now I have been with the love of my life for 20 wonderful years and it seem like it was just yesterday when I first met her.

Yup another cup later and I'm still here ….......... just starting to barely function. One more cup and then I have to get moving …......... I hope.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grand morning to all you happy woodsters,

68 sunful degrees here in San Diego today. Another day without snow on my palm trees, nor any rain, either.

Rick, congratulations! You must have gotten a good one to make it 39 years. Hope you have many more.

STBob, a 90 year old WW2 vet: how cool is that? A great chance to be able to talk to him, because he may not be around much longer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob W, my respects and thanks to your WWII vet friend. They gave us the country we have now. We owe them a debt we can never repay fully.

Rick, congrats on 39 years with the better half. I'll hit that same number come Sept 17. Guess we caught a couple of keepers!

I crawled back into the bed and got a little catch up sleep. Seems to be working.

It turned real sunny warm.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

A clear and sunny 68° at mid-day in the cactus patch today, A bit chilly for this area and time of the year … But it sure could be worse like freezing and snow … But I did have to break out the long pants.

I woke up as the sun was creeping over the eastern hills, but decided that I needed a bit more sleep, turned over and thought of all the things I could be doing in the shop … up and at 'em …

Been turning a few pens and Ice cream scoops and that kind of stuff for Christmas gifts … The big humor here is that I hadn't made but two pens in the last 20 years … Then I cut up a ton of cut off material into a bit more than 100 pen blanks and gave them all away … Then, ... SWMBO brought home some pen kits …

Well, till the nest time, Stay safe and be well my friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. It's a cold cloudy day here. Supposed to rain tonight, then snow, then rain. Gotta work tomorrow after being off for ten. Just work one and then off for 5. I have a lot of vacation.

Today I decided to put a scope on the 22 I've had for 25 years. Spent a good hour sighting it in. Now I'm ready to kill armadillos. They are tearing up my yard. Liam got to shoot for the first time. He put 5 shots on the paper from a rest. Not bad for his first time.

I've got chili cooking in the crock pot. Starting to smell good…..calling my name.

Glad your digits are getting better Rick. Oh, and happy anniversary to you two.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's dark tonight. Seems like it does that every day now. I think I'm seeing a pattern here.

It's a little bit chilly, too, with lows down around 46.

Well, that's all for now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news, we're getting a little snow! It's 31 and may get up to 37 so I imagine the snow will not be around very long. There could be a little more n the next few days. We're looking ahead to over night temps in the teens and lower.


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' all from beautiful NW Michigan. I forget what the temp was when I got up, let it suffice to say that it was cold. Cold now and not getting much better today. Good grief, stayed abed until 8AM again this morning, this is getting to be a habit.

Listening to "The Acoustic Storm" on the radio (a Sunday morning ritual) and drinking buckets of coffee. Checked all my emails and even answered a couple. Chimed in on face book for a few and now I'm here enlightening y'all on the wonders of beautiful NW Michigan. I'm sure y'all are thrilled. ;^))

Yesterdays Bday party for my elderly friend (I know, I know, I'm old too but he's elderlier than I am …... so there ppzzzzzzithtt) was a total success. Good music, good friends, good food. He was a happy camper and that my friends is what it's all about.

Well, that's about all for this AM from beautiful NW Michigan. Y'all notice that I managed to get my plug in 3 times for beautiful NW Michigan??? Oooooops, 4 times now.

Y'all have a goodun!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob W, I've been to NW Michigan and your right it is beautiful!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

71 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today.

BBob, happy to hear that you're getting some snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's 40 and raining here. It may have snowed a bit earlier, but just barely. Just too warm. I just looked at the forecast and the high for Thursday is 25.

I'm at work for one day. Hope to just sit in this chair.

I've never been to Michigan, surprisingly.


----------



## saddletramp

Bill, you don't know what you're missing. BTW, I've been to Misery (no offense intended), Ft Leonard, Misery that is.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's 63° on a clear sunny day here in the cactus patch, with a slight breeze. Sat by the pool for a while this morning just enjoying the day.

Dawson Bob ya made me chuckle about your dark at night comment, reminded me of the old story where there is a farmer standing in front of his house one evening, looking at the sky when the city slicker drives up, ... rolls down his window and asks the farmer "Well, what's your forecast?" ... The old farmer slowly turns and says … "Partly dark with early morning light".

Ok, ok, I'll go off to the dark corner and shut up …

How is Rick's hand healing? our prayers are with you.

Be safe and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, it's still snowing and way past the 1/2" NOAA said we could expect. "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!" 
Only down side is when I go out and forget my hat. My bald spot gets wet and cold. That bald spot is getting bigger with each passing winter!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not all misery Bob W, but even I prefer Minnesota or Colorado.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Snowing a bit in WW this morning, 38. Supposed to get into the 30s for a few days and some sun. It might even freeze here in the next few days! WE still have rose buds and hydrangea blossoms, but the last of the impatiens and fuchsia blossoms fell off in the last few days.

Been too busy to chat the last couple days. Went to code CEUs class for my license yesterday. Don't plan on ever using it, but ya never know. Besides, it is a trophy. Back in 1985 when I got my masters, the state test was so tough, less than 2% ever passed it with most trying several times. I was definitely in the minority passing the first try. There was an article in the Seattle Times a couple months later about the lawyers complaining the Bar exam was too tough. Only 50% could pass. The Times pointed out how good they had it compared to 2% for electricians.

I've never been to Michigan either, but I have surrounded it, does that count for any points? Happy birthday to your WWII vet friend ST. Mom will be 90 in a couple months. She was in the Cadet Nurses Corp when the War ended so she missed the party. Won't be long until all the WWII vets will all be pushing 100.

I just looked at the forecast BBob. Looks like some snow most days for the next week and 1/2. I was thinking of taking mom to her monthly nurse luncheon next week, but 1000 mile day trip on frozen/snowy roads isn't likely. Only her, my aunt and 2 or 3 others left from their nurse's training days.

We went to the TreeFarm to pick up the tractor for the winter on Thursday. A real Boy Scout day! A suicide tree was across the road. That is a tree in the forest that grows towards leaning towards the light the road opens up in the canopy. When the ground gets saturated with rain, the weight of the leaning tree is too much for the roots to hold in the mud and down it comes. I was prepared, I took a chainsaw.

My solar trickle charger kept the battery charged up enough to turn the diesel engine over, but not quite start it. We haven't been out there since September. I was prepared, had jumper cables and my generator and battery charger just in case.

I had to put the brushhog on to bring it home to cut a choker a logger left laying around that was wrapped around the spindle. Took it to a buddy's with a torch and he made quick work of it on Friday.

There is a slight incline with a sharp corner past a big cottonwood leaving the property. It is a dirt road and had about 6 inches of wet maple leaves on it. I'm sure you can see this coming. No 4WD; I bought a 2 wheel drive pickup because I didn't want to raise the 5th wheel any higher than it already is. I knew I couldn't get out with the tractor loaded. The wheels were slipping and right at the top, it stopped. I tried to back up to get a faster run, but it started to slip off the road. I was prepared, had plenty of chain and I took the tractor out first to have it in front of the truck. Picked that day because it was the driest in the forecast and only sprinkled a few times. I had a spare for the trailer too, but fortunately, it was a totally unnecessary preparation.


----------



## saddletramp

> It s not all misery Bob W, but even I prefer Minnesota or Colorado.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill …...... I was primarily referring to Ft Lost-in-the-woods, Misery. ;^))


----------



## firefighterontheside

What an adventure WW Bob. Nothing like being prepared for everything.

Bob W, I know. I drive past Fort Leonard Wood often, but never been there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well…..the rain hit here, and decided to stay around for the day…It was 39 at about 8:15 when I finally rose, and found my way to the coffee pot. That's when I looked out the kitchen window and saw the temp….I also saw that the landscapers were already here, and working…They got the rest of the plants put in the flowerbeds, the black cloth down (the kind with real tiny drain holes…like mesh), then started putting down the black mulch…After that they started laying the Zoysia sod in the back and front yards….had it all laid by 4:15, then took off. They'll be back in the morning to finish up on the little piddley stuff, and start building the new rock mailbox…A little more trim, and that should do it….So I've been outside more than inside…When I hire work done, I like to make sure everything's to my specification and what I want done…. So when they left, I grabbed a quick nap, and more coffee when I rose….Now it's supper time, and the high today only got to 42…No rain for a few days till Wednesday, and it's supposed to be a rain/ snow mix….And I need to move some firewood inside the sun room, but with this bum hand, I might have to get it hired out, as I can't quite use it yet….maybe I can talk my wife into doing it…I might can help a little…like drive the tractor and trailer….lol..!!

I'll try to catch up more later….have a good evening y'all….Have any of you ever watched "Arrow"? Good series.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too much misadventure ;-( I took some shootin' irons, but only had time to pattern a shotgun. Belly button was gnawing on my backbone when we got out of there and nearly dark.

SAme happens to my balding spot BBob. A little hair doesn't matter much. ;-)

You should have plenty of time to check the specs for violations while your fingers heal, Rick. Crack th ewhip, I don't like shoddy work either.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike….Thanks for asking about the digits….They are coming along, and seem to be healing up nicely. Like I told the guys, I finally got the guards off, and the stitches out, so now it's just heal up time…When I'm sitting down I work my fingers and try bending them a little at a time, so they won't get stiff…Come next spring, I've got to be able to palm a reel on the rod…lol.!!

BurlyBob…Happy to hear you're getting some snow….I think Bill needs to move up to your neck of the woods, since he likes cold and snow, too…!!! I couldn't handle living in MN or Colorado….I guess I'm glad I'm not bald or have a bald spot…It would prolly fry in the summer….lol. So far I still have plenty of hair..

Bob(WW)...You've been a busy beaver the last couple of days out at the tree farm. Seems there's always some distraction there when you go out…like downed trees, or roads blocked somehow…If you burn firewood, is that where it comes from.? Yep…I keep a close eye on people who work for me. I don't get in their way..I just observe…

BobW…..I'm about 3 hours from Ft. Leonard Wood, Mo. I've been there once for a new military i.d card several years ago for my wife…My i.d. card never expires, but every 5 years we have to re-new hers…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just posted this thread, if any of you know anything about propane / LP gas explosions, I would appreciate any help or if you know were to go to find out.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/191850

Rick, we went years without any troubles. Seems like lately there is a couple trees or more down across the road every time we have not been there for a few months ;-( I'm learning how to cut logs under tension without getting my saw bound up or knocked on my @$$ ;-) Knock on wood! Pun intended of course, as ALWAYS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The body shops are going to be swamped by Wednesday! They just announced a winter storm watch for 2" above 500 feet in the Puget Sound area. All you snow country guys go ahead and laugh. Nobody but transplants know how to drive in snow here. My aunt warned me when I moved here. I learned, I didn't listen. On the second day and beyond everything is fine. The idiots are in the ditch or staying home ;-)

The problem is heavy wet snow that compacts to ice as soon as you get on it. One really needs to be a slush and ice driver. Much different than driving on snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

ya'll keep yer fingers crossed I get more snow tonight. I want to shovel my driveway !!

My Best,
Bob


----------



## saddletramp

Moanin' all. 34 at 6:30 this AM going to 42 later. Several inches of snow on the ground, migration eminent. Well, as I have absolutely nothing to say that is the least bit insightful or clever or witty I will say nothing more.

Except: Y'all have a goodun!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gmorning. It was very frosty upon going out to my truck at 0600. Started truck and scraped ice. Had to take sean to the dentist. Its suppised to get to 42 today and then colder each day. High of 24 on thursday and chance for snow Wednesday. I would like to shovel my driveway too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola, amigos…Comosta,

It was 34 when I was suddenly awoken by the sound of…...coffee brewing..!! The high will only get to 46, but the main topic this morning was the heavy, heavy fog..I looked out and saw a few deer in the back yard next to the woods eating acorns, and I could barely make them out, the fog was so thick..So we're talking about maybe seeing 50 yards…It has disapated some now…but still there. Plus…now the weather channel is saying rain later today…I don't believe it….The guys just dropped off some materials to finish up the landscaping, and Arkansas stones to build the mailbox…That may be tomorrow…..So it's getting down to the wire on completing….

BurlyBob…I hope you get all the snow you want. You can keep it up there with you, cause I don't want it down here with me….!!! I like snow, but not that much..and not often..I don't own a snow shovel…I hope I never have to, either..

BobW…..A man of few words…!!! You too can keep the snow up in your neck of the woods..More coming your way. Like you, I really don't have much to report, either…

Bill…..No frost on my punkin' this morning..Hope the dentist goes easy on your son…When a person wears dentures, they don't have many, if any, dental appointments,,,lol,,!! Another one who wants to shovel snow…!! Yep…it's gonna get colder her, too.. Looks like a couple of mornings in the teens….Burr..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, Winter is definitely here. It's 11 bright sunny degrees!! It might get to 32 and on a good note I slept all night first time in a week. I'm feeling pretty darn chipper. I've got a couple of milk house heaters in the garage, they're going to get a work out today. Tomorrow I start scouting for geese. This snow will bunch them up to a very few feeding spots.

Time for more coffee and run out to turn on the heat.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, folks,

65 semi-sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Could get full sun later this afternoon, which always seems to happen before it gets dark. My powers of observation are astonishing, aren't they?

I'm happy that all of you who like snow and shoveling driveways are getting your wish.

Actually, I think it would be pretty neat if it snowed here in San Diego. The last time it snowed in downtown San Diego City was December 13, 1967, and I got to see it. I was home on leave at the time: what a difference between Vietnam and snow. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! 48 and overcast in WW this AM. No snow in our part of the Winter Storm Warning ;-) The weatherman did say that predicting snow in the Puget Sound Region is like explaining a Rubix Cube to someone who has never seen one ;-) It was frosty and in the high 30s about 1 AM.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot damn gang! I got no old projects left to finish. I'm actually caught up!!! Can you fricking believe it!!! I sure can't. Tomorrow I get to enter my shop unencumbered. A simple clean up and some rattle can. That's all I have forward to look at. It truly sucks to be me!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well Bob, there are always geese if you need something to do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

I thought I'd post a short post and say it's raining it's b*#t off….It started about an hour ago, and it wasn't even supposed to….It's 42, but the main issue is that the new flower beds and sod are getting a good soaking, which new plants need when first planted so they can take root….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick send me that rain.. ..PLEEAASSEEE!!! it'll turn to snow and stay up high till summer. I want snow, lot's of snow, lot's and lot's and lot's. You keep yer rain but send me the snow. One thing I'm doing tomorrow is filing back my snow shovel and giving it a real good coating of WD 40.

It's fricking late and I'm head to bed. See you all in the am.


----------



## saddletramp

Good Morning, good morning, the top o' the day to you from beautiful NW Michigan (Won't be able to say that much longer, the date's been set in stone [at least as far as my far better half is concerned]. Migration commences in one week come hell or high water.). 33 at 8AM this morning headed to 40. Partly cloudy with periods of actual sun shine, no precipitation forecast for today. Most of yesterday mornings snow has melted but more of the white misery forecast for Thursday and Friday. I can't believe it but I am actually looking forward to the migration. Who'da thunk it??? All for now.

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 18 here and snowing very lightly. NOAA says it might get 26 and we'll only get half an inch of snow. At least the snow pack is building.

Everybody stay warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning,

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with no chance of snow or rain. Darn it. C'mon,it would be fun, and it would surprise the heck out of the tourists.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up. It rained some last night and now it's cold and damp. I fixed my heat problem with my truck. I put a new blend door actuator in. Man was that a pain in the A, but I got it done. On the way home from getting the part I noticed a problem with the power steering. Going around a curve, tap the breaks and the steering wheel jerks just a little bit toward straight…...so now it's going in the shop for that tomorrow.

That's all I got. It's getting colder after today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! Another great day in WW almost 40 at noon and sunny. The Winter storm warning was a false alarm ;-)

Sorry to hear about the truck Bill. What year is it?

DBob, I hope both you and BBob have a white Christmas ;-)

Rick, Forgot to answer you question. We do burn some wood, but the wife is tired of all the dirt that it creates. We have plenty for emergency power out. Making 160 mile round trips to the TreeFarm isn't very economical. I do bring a little sometimes as space allows.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a 2008 with 148,000 miles, Bob. I totally expect to have to put some money in it so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Might be a brake grabbing. Definitely better to maintain and repair at 148 than spend 75k for a new one! ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 15 headed to 6 degrees and will only warm up to 19 tomorrow. I'm thinking woodworking in my garage is out of the picture for tomorrow. Trying to warm up that garage will be almost impossible.


----------



## saddletramp

Moanin'. 29 and overcast and gusty with scattered snow here in beautiful NW Michigan this AM. Going all the way up to 30 later. Migration prep underway. SWMBO (she who must be obeyed) in charge. Heaven help me!!!! lol

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a balmy, crisp -2 this fine morning. It's to cold to snow. NOAA says it will warm up to a toasty 19 this afternoon. NOAA also says it's gonna snow tomorrow and Thursday as much as 4 inches total. Friday I drive to the other side of the 2 mountain passes. Arguably, the worst 100 miles to drive in winter at least in this state.
Think I'm staying by the fireplace and read my new books on workbench building.

Hope you all stay warm cuz I'm gonna try!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 31 and cloudy this morning in beautiful NE Michigan. We have a 15 mph wind which makes it feel like 20. With just a couple of more degree's and it will hit it's high for today. It doesn't sound pretty but, it sounds like it's much warmer than *Burly Bob's* weather.

Well boys, I got home from babysitting duties on Monday but I was so tired from chasing kids, I just laid around all day recuperating from chasing kids. Yesterday, we had a doctors appointment for my knee. I guess I'm getting old. The doc told me I've got arthritis in my left knee. How wonderful. It doesn't hurt all the time, so I guess I can take it for now.

I woke up early this morning. I couldn't sleep. It was 5 AM when I crawled out of bed. I never do that. I went out in my easy chair and read a few chapters in the book I'm reading. I love reading history and I'm currently reading a novel by Jeff Shaara about Sherman's march to the sea during the Civil War. So far it's pretty good. Anyway, I read for a couple of hours and had some coffee and now I'm trying to work up the courage to go out in the cold shop to do something.

Well, I guess I'm gonna meander out to the shop to see what I can do. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 30 out the door this morn. Took boys to school and back home. High should be 37 today and 28 the next two days. At least the sun is shining. May get some snow flurries this afternoon.

You're right about that Bob WW. I've looked at new sticker prices. My hope someday is to get a deal on a leftover truck from the previous year like I did with this one. A firefighter discount wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

It was 35 when I rose at 7:15 for my large consumption of java…and still consuming it till dinner….No frost on the punkin', but it's deathly still out, a little touch of fog, and the high will be 42…maybe…(?)....No rain till about Sunday, but that could change in a heartbeat here in the mountains…..!!!

I've been out spending time with the landscapers and overseeing the job to my specs….They like just a little, like putting down more mulch around the the oak trees in the front, and the guy started yesterday building my rock mailbox…Got all the cender blocks laid down and concreted together, and the rounded top with the new mailbox installed…He's not here right now….he's over at my wife's booty shop getting his hair cut, but be here soon to hopefully finish up today…(?)....Once that's done, the job should be finished….After getting the sod and mulch down, it came a good rain the other night to give it all a good drink and take hold…..
I've been making my famous (to the family, anyway) Mexican salsa this morning…It's wonderful on nachos, tacos, makins', and any Mexican food stuffs…..I make a gallon at a time, and we prolly consume about 10 gallons a year….maybe more…maybe less.(?)....

BurlyBob….Dang Bob…that's frosty now….Too frosty for me…I think I'd be heading to low country….like Florida or Cuba….No frost on the punkin' there….lol.!! Sounds like a plan to stay by the fire instead of being out on the nasty roads….That's what I do..That's why my truck is a 2014 with only 5,600 miles on it….

BobW….Sounds like the migration is about to get underway…Them women always know when it's time to leave. It's like a 6th sence built into them….But they always know better than we do to here them tell it….

Don….It doesn't sound too shabby yet up in your neck of the woods as far as the weather right now…But even where you and BobW live, that can change in a minute….Actually here too, I guess…..You 've got to watch them grand kids…they will wear you out….been there and done that with mine..Now they are 26, 22, and 21..sure glad they grew up where the chasing is over….But sometimes I wish I could do it all over again..they grow up way too fast….Hope the knee doesn't give you too much trouble…Some Advil helps me, even after knee replacements…This cold weather makes them hurt sometimes….Feels like them Titanium parts freeze up.!!!
You mentioned reading about the Civil War…I'm also a history buff, especially the Civil War…When I lived in Memphis, we visited several C.W. battle fields…Shilo was the closest. It was also known as "Bloody Pond"..A lot of soldiers died there…A few down in Mississippi, also….Where I'm at now, many battles took place…Some of the state parks (or close to them) is where many battles took place…I'd really like to take my metal detector to them, but you're not allowed to look for relics…..Another factoid about Arkansas…..there were no Indians native to this state….They migrated from other parts of the country to here….I don't know what tribe of Indians lived here, but there are relics of them, too, that have been found…arrowheads, spear heads, etc…Just a little FYI..

Bill…..Our weather usually stays pretty close to each other….You're always a little colder up there, and get more snow, and sometimes more rain, but not a lot more….Yep…them trucks ain't getting any cheaper…

Well gang, I've about written a book here, and the guy doing the mailbox just called, so I'll close out for now…You guys stay warm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, are you back to typing with 2 fingers? Should double your speed. I would have thought they were Osage down there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yep….I'm a 2, maybe 3 finger typer now..I still miss a lot of keys, and sometimes double type stuff, so I have to do a lot of proofreading…!!!..Finally got to where I can use the left hand more…I sit around and work the fingers to keep them from stiffening up on me. The cuts are healing nicely, but I might loose the index finger nail..I'm ready to get back into the shop to make sawdust and chips….Got to be able to palm a reel this spring…..You may be right on the Indian tribe….It prolly tells on the history of Arkansas, but I've never bothered to look it up….


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, folks,

64 and semi sunny here in San Diego today, with a chance of afternoon just before night. Light, dark, repeat.

Sounds like it's getting cold for a lot of you, especially BBob. Darn, Bob, those are arctic temperatures, as far as I'm concerned. There are times I'm really glad that I live in San Diego. We might not get as much rain as we would like, but we don't have to deal with freezing temperatures very often, either.

Rick, glad to hear that the digits are coming along. You'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in from the garage. Cleaning up my PU for the trip. It's warmed up a bit 16. That's almost shirtsleeve weather. I went down and bought a set of chains. Holy Crap!! $115 for made in China chains. But I said chains real chains not those yuppy city boy cables. I figure if I get stuck enough that my 4WD can't get me out I'm going to need real chains. Think I'll make some coffee to take to the garage. Gotta vacuum the back seat the dog rides and unload my decoys. My Mom's gonna be her over a month, no telling how much she's going to pack.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. Short night, too little sleep, way too little coffee ….... yet. 24 this AM with projected high of 33. Winter storm warning in effect for today and tomorrow. The prognosticators are predicting 8 to 14 inches of white misery. Thought that I was going to be able to get out of here without breaking out the snowblower this year …............... guess that's what you get for thinkin'. First real storm of the season. Even the basically good drivers, and there are way too few of those, will be driving like total idiots today!!!! Way too many people have to relearn how to drive on snowy, icy roads every year. Why doesn't that basic driving skill carry over from year to year for soooooooooooo many people??? Guess that that is like asking "what is the secret of life?". An eternal puzzlement!!

Oops. Starting to ramble. I'm outa here.

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's chilly this morning in NE Michigan. The snow is beginning to fall and so far has dusted the ground with white stuff. The temp is 25 with a WSW 15 MPH wind. That combination gives us a 14 degree temp. The highs for today is 34 but I doubt it will get there. The forecast for the week is more snow and more below normal cold.

I feel for *Burly Bob* in that ice box where he lives but, I equally feel for *Saddletramp*. I think they put off leaving about a week later than he should have. They are gonna get dumped on in his neck of the woods, if it hasn't started already. He may not be able to find the roads leading out of Northern Michigan til spring. LOL

After warming up the shop yesterday, I went out and planned a bunch of boards for the project I've been working on. But, I'm not sure about this batch of wood I bought. As soon as I plane it, it starts to twist and bow. I think it's still too wet to work with. I think I'm gonna have to put it away until it quits moving.

*Rick*, Yes I love American history but, I love civil war history more. I've got a bunch of books on the civil war and I've traveled to a few civil war battlefields such as Gettysburg, Wilderness, Sharpsburg, Antietam, Chattanooga (Chickamauga), Richmond, Harpers Ferry (which wasn't a battlefield), Chancellorsville and I've been to Appomattox Court House. I've always wanted to go to Shiloh but have not made it there yet. I'd still like to visit Vicksburg and Fort Sumter. Of all the places I've been, so far, I still like Gettysburg the most. It's so serene there. It kinda draws you in and won't let you leave. It's beautiful country.

OK, I've let myself run on a bit. It's time to do something even it it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Caatch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here I sit at the second dealership. Let's see if they can fix my truck. It was 24 when I went outside this am. High will be 28 with sun. Same tomorrow.

My shop is warming up now. May get out there and produce something, if they get my truck taken care of. The poor UPS guy comes to our house so much, I feel like making him something even if it's just a cutting board.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's far warmer today 16 and may get to 26. We've got snow on the way but nothing like Bob and Don w's. NOAA says may up to 3 inches today , a couple more tonight and the same for tomorrow. Like Bill I've got the heat on in my garage/shop I'm thinking another cup of coffee, pit stop and out there I go.

Have a good day all and try to stay warm.


----------



## saddletramp

It's a miracle!!! The snow has started and the roads are slickery. Had to drive into town this AM, just got back and all the way into Traverse City and all the way through and all the way back I didn't see any accidents and I didn't see anyone driving like a *FOOL*. Of course, after my rambling rant this morning, they all got together and conspired to make me out a liar!!! The nerve. ;^))

Stay safe if you're driving in Beautiful NW Michigan or anywhere else that it's slickery. Oh hell, just stay safe whatever your doing.

Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Man, it's cold out today…My old bones and hurt fingers can sure tell it, too….It was 29 at 7:35 when I went to the kitchen to get my morning eye-opener of java, and the wind was blowing like crazy, and still is….All the leaves falling has sure messed up my purty flower beds and sod…..It feels like 22 out according to the weather channel…I believe that..!! Plenty of sun, and hopefully that'll warm things up a little…..The guy was over yesterday trying to build the new rock mailbox, and it was soooo cold that the morter wouldn't take hold, or get hard enough to hold the rocks in place…they would slide down and fall….He's not here today because of the weather being so cold, the same thing would happen….And it ain't looking any better, either…The lows are gonna get down in the teens a couple of mornings…

You guys getting the snow up in your neck of the woods be very careful if you have to go out in it….No snow predicted here…rain on Sunday. I still don't have any firewood moved, as I'm not able to that yet with this bum hand…...I've noticed that the cold really makes my fingers hurt….feels kinda like frost bite…they ache and throb….Haven't been in my shop in over 2 weeks….I hate it, not being able to do things….Oh well…one day soon, maybe.

Bill….Hope you get your ride fixed…What seems to be the problem with the dealers..? Yep…I know what you mean about the UPS delivery…He comes to our house often, too….mainly delivering beauty shop products for my wife…He never leaves me anything….!!

Like was mentioned above…you guys stay warm and toasty….


----------



## firefighterontheside

They can't seem to find what's wrong. This dealership is replacing the steering gear box, which will cost well over a grand. I'm not convinced it's gonna fix the problem.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good frosty morning, everyone,

67 is the predicted high here in San Diego today. That's a few degrees higher than most of you are experiencing right now. Okay, quite a few degrees. I feel for you guys, except the ones who like it that way.

Everyone stay safe on those slick roads, and in all you do, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

On the subject of the Indian tribes that here in Arkansas…they were:

(1) Quapaw
(2) Osage
(3) Cherokee
(4) Pre-historic tribes


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ahh, Cherokee doesn't surprise me. Never heard of the Quapaw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I finally did something in the shop today. I made a cutting board with a little piece of maple and some walnut. This is for the UPS guy. I cut the maple along the lines of grain to get the shape.


----------



## welcon

Tonight in Rocky Mountain House Alberta it will be -40C. with the wind chill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wear a coat Steve.


----------



## redlee

-30 c here now, -40 tonight in some areas. Damn its cold.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cool board, Bill. Would Steve's -40C be too cold for even you, Bill?

Welcome aboard, Steve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen -30F and that was darn cold. We still did some cross country skiing, but it does cut back on my enjoyment of the cold.

Thanks Bob, it was nice to make something in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

So, did they get your truck fixed properly?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is real nice and unique cutting board. I should try my hand at those. I was given a ton of BW scraps.
It's 8:20pm here. I just came in and changed clothes. I had the best time shoveling my drive and walkway. 3" of snow. I loved it! It was so quiet and peaceful, the air so crisp, pure and clean. Just plain enjoyable. To top is off when my daughter showed up to get her dog Duke, we made snow angles in the front yard. Yeah, no kidding, me a 62 year old fat man, making snow angles in the front yard. It just don't get no better does it?
Everybody have a great evening!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE are getting a little dusting of snow in WW tonight. Suppose to be raining by tomorrow morning. It got clear down into the 20s last night!

Welcome Steve and Richard. Remember what your mommas said, you guys don't go out without your coats! ;-)

News had big pile ups in the midwest. Looked like 50 or 100 cars and trucks!

Nice board Bill. Did you match that with a pattern router?

SWMBO found a few more historical facts for me. 8th G-grandfather was appointed to beat the drums. I assume as a drummer boy for the militia. A little early for Civil War, it was 1671 in Fairfield CT. 2nd cousin made one of the first sewing machines about 1835, I think. I don't remember his name, but it wasn't Singer ;-) Hope she doesn't find any horse thieves! ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's a crisp 17° this morn. Supposed to be a repeat of yesterday. 28 and sunny.
Thanks fellas. It's very simple to make the cutting board like that. It's easiest to make 2. Mill 2 pieces the same size, whatever you want your board to be. Double sided tape them together, draw the lines you want to cut and then cut them in the band saw. Now take them apart and swap the pieces so they match like a puzzle. Finally, glue them together. I have them rough dimensioned at first, then I square them up and cut to length after glue up.

I saw those pile ups. One killed three.

Rest assured I will make snow angels at 62.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's another cold morning here in NE Michigan. It's 20 this morning and the high for today is 30. It won't even make it to the freezing mark today. The wind has died down and the sky is partly cloudy. It would be nicer if *Saddletramp* would keep his snow over on his side of the state.

*Steve and Richard Lee* are claiming it's cold where they are at -40c and -30c. But what is it if you convert those numbers to Fahrenheit? Never mind, I just did the math and it's far colder there than here. Brrrrrrr! You guys can have it. But welcome aboard! You guys should be able to add much to our weather watcher's thread. It would be nice to hear about the weather in your neck of the woods.

*Bill*, nice board. I like how you followed the lines of the grain. That really turned out nice. I hope your truck feels better soon.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope you don't freeze there in your part of the world. It's time for sharing, you share your heat and we'll share our rain.

*Rick*, I have a feeling those phalanges are gonna tell you when it's cold for several years to come because of your accident. Not much you can do about it neither. Sorry!

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad you could do those snow angles. I'm afraid once I got down on the ground, I wouldn't be able to get back up again. LOL

Well boys, it's time to get off here an do something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning peeps from beautiful NW Michigan. 24 here at 6AM going to 31 so they say. Light cloud cover with some sun peeking through. It would appear that our 'winter storm' is over, looks like we got 4 or maybe 5 inches of snow, not the 8 to 14 that was predicted. -30 or-40 ….............. that's just crazy nutso insane.

Burly and Bill …... Where as making Sno-angels at 62 may be fun and even therapeutic, getting back up may not be so much fun. At 69 at least it wouldn't …...... might even be impossible …............. might just find my cold, dead corpse there in the AM. ;^O

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I was converting the C to F and I thought the calculator was wrong, but it turned out that -40C is the point where F = C. So it's damn cold either way.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

Not much to report around my neck of the woods….It was about 22 at 7:35…That's when I made it to the coffee pot…Lots of sun, and no wind…Looked out and saw smoke everywhere…Neighbors across the way (way over there) are burning leaves…Man those suckers stink when burned…Looks like no work around the place again today…too cold to do rock work….It's now 27, and headed to 34 for a high..No work in my shop yet..It will still be awhile, as the "phalanges" are still sore….Getting better, and it won't be too much longer….I hope..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess what, trucks not fixed. Now they are doing something else. We will be meeting in the middle somewhere on the total cost.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

35 and overcast in WW. Total snowfall = light dusting. No rain yet. Probably can't do any snow angles here, maybe mud angles. Do they count?

Bill, I didn't think a bandsaw would make a glue line cut. What blade are you using?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a 1/4" 4tpi diamond. It doesn't really need to be glue line as long as the other side and f the cut is the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ok, thanks Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Biggest thing is that the blade is tight and square to the table, but you probably figured that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all you cool folks out there,

66 degrees and partly cloudy, with a light dusting of… dust. I suppose I could go out and make dust angels, but it's really not the same, is it? The next good snow we get, though, I'll be out there with bells on - and the paramedics on speed dial.

Don, I'd gladly trade you heat for rain. The logistics, however, might be a little tricky.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's still not snowing. No snow angels tonight.


----------



## pontic

15degrees in Indiana with light snow. Pellet stove is keeping the place tosty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All is well in WW. Snug as a bug in a rug ;-) Grandson found out a friend has experience setting bathtubs. I'm freed up this weekend ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, no change in the weather, still cold and I'm still miserable with the cold. The temp is 18 with a 7 MPH wind, combined it's 7 degrees. They are calling for a high today of 26. The sky's are clear so far but, who knows for sure. Looks like we have another snow "event" moving in for Sunday. Our area is supposed to get 2" to 4" of snow. Downstate is supposed to be worse. Colder temps moving in from the west next week. That's not supposed to happen until February.

My wife and I took another road trip downstate to visit with her parents who are living in a retirement home. The ride down wasn't so bad, but the ride back was brutal. We were getting some of those lake effect snow squalls which caused low visibility while we were driving and slickery roads. We couldn't drive more than about 40 mph for the last hour of the way home.

*Burly Bob*, according to the National Weather Service, you are getting snow too! More snow angles, yay.

*WW Bob*, I wouldn't mind stinky leaves burning right about now. It would mean there wouldn't be any snow on the ground. But, yes those leaves put off a smelly aroma.

*FF Bill*, I agree with your math on the F and C. I did the same calculations. I figured that with 0 C equaling 32 F, it would be something like -10 F but, boy was I wrong. I'm not used to that Celsius measurement.

*Pontic*, welcome to our thread. Indy is a nice place to visit. I hope you enjoy your stay with us.

My computer is starting to act up for some reason so, I'm outta hear before I get mad. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 18 this AM (Brrrrrrrrr) but it's going to go way up to a tropical 22 later. SWMBO wants us to go shopping (oh joy) later, claims that it is mandatory at this time of year (bah, humbug). I'm personally a big fan of one stop shopping at Amazon and, that one stop is my chair. :^)) You don't have to go out in the cold. You don't have to contend with the idiot drivers or the overcrowded stores that don't have what you're looking for anyway. You just sit back taking it easy and punching buttons. Afterall, it's not like she wants to go to the tool store or the gun shop or on a rust hunt.

Trying to type this while I'm trying to eat some breakfast. Not very good at multitasking it would seem as this is taking way too long, both the typing and the eating. It would appear that you really can't teach an *OLD DOG* new tricks.

Well (how come I can never say or type that word without wanting to follow it with "deep subject"), my far better half is chomping at the bit to get going. Tally HO, let the insanity begin!!

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't forget, Close only counts with horseshoes and hand grenades.

It was pretty cold this am, but warmer than yesterday. We are getting back to upper thirties for a few days, then back to twenties later this week. I'm working all weekend. The ambulance district is having MO,d remediation at their station, so we are hosting one of their rigs for a few weeks. Kind of a nice change of pace having them here. The added benefit is that when we get an EMS call, there will be an ambulance right behind us.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

66 cloudy degrees again here in San Diego today.They say that there's a slight chance of showers overnight, but I doubt it. Still no snow.

STBob, your idea of shopping is exactly like mine. I rarely even go to the supermarket anymore, since they started offering a delivery service.

pontic, welcome aboard. You'll find some good folks around here.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's mid day here in the cactus patch and hovering in the low 70°'s with clear sunny skies. 
The TV has been filled with stories about the snow storms that are all over. I'm very glad that they are not here …

The last of the Christmas Presents are ready for the mail, and SWMBO has spent time in the sewing room making embroidery stuff and I have been in the shop doing all sorts of stuff for the big giveaway … Now back to the odds and ends that are so much fun … I had a ball doing all the projects that will be sent out, but glad it's over. This year there was no money spent at the retailers, everything came out of the sewing room or the shop.

As for the C° vs: F°, I used to figure it on the calculator, but then I bought a thermometer that has both scales on it. Now I just read the pointer … Life is so easy …

Those of you that live in the frozen tundra of the arctic, please be safe and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! It was another gorgeous, sunny morning in WW as the sun peeked under the clouds this morning to see if we are still here; we are. Overcast now, 42 going to 44 and back down to 39 tonight. Supposed to get back into the 20s next week.

Hope You don't get mauled, malled or trampled ST!


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it home about 2 hours ago. The pass going was to terrible bad. I've seen it a ton worse and coming home was clear sailing. Told my Mom we had to leave by 10am, A deadline I knew she would never be able to keep. Guess what? She didn't we finally pulled out at noon. I am psyche once again. It was blue bird weather to the base of the Blue Mountains, 25 at the valley floor and 34 at the top of the hill. At the highest point on the pass
36 degrees and the sun was down.

All is good. I'm and no driving that pass till after the first of the year.

Have a good night all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad you made the trip without any problems.

Still not snowing here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you tired Bob?
No snow here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, it's 8:30pm here and I feel like it's midnight. I'm bushed. Also the bed I slept in at my Mom's was like a medieval torture rack and creaked like one. Kinda like my back feels now.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 19 here going to 27, maybe. Damn cold anyway (at least since I've gotten used to wintering in the sun). Shopping spree yesterday was a big success according to my far better half. Mama's happy so I'm happy even though we did not go to any gun shops or tool emporiums. Jean's daughter and granddaughter coming this afternoon for our Christmas together before the migration. Always a good time when we get together. Prep for the migration proceeds apace, should be outahere on tuesday. Well, ds, tha-a-a-at's all folks.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 partly cloudy degrees is the call for today here in San Diego. Looks kinda dreary out there. Think I'll watch some football.

Still not snowing. How long can this go on?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBOB, I'm thinking that you might be in for a bit of a wait. I wouldn't run out for a new snow shovel or snow shoes just yet. But seeing as your temps are a little low you might consider a nice down filled parka and a pair of the mittens on a string that run from one arm to the other. Another thing might be a really colorful stocking cap.
But you might to just do some on line shopping first. You could just be in a brief cold snap and in a day or three be back to your normal 75-90.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, yeah, maybe BBob, but who's to say it couldn't happen if I close my eyes and wish real hard  It happened in December just 49 years ago: why couldn't it happen again? Global warming? Oh, fooey to that. How can I make snow angels, when there is no snow?

I think if I put on a jacket and an old USMC watch cap and wait on the porch, it'll snow eventually… won't it?


----------



## saddletramp

> Well, yeah, maybe BBob, but who s to say it couldn t happen if I close my eyes and wish real hard  It happened in December just 49 years ago: why couldn t it happen again? Global warming? Oh, fooey to that. How can I make snow angels, when there is no snow?
> 
> I think if I put on a jacket and an old USMC watch cap and wait on the porch, it ll snow eventually… won t it?
> 
> - dawsonbob


There is absolutely no doubt that it will snow …........ eventually …............................................................
......................................................................................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................... it's just a matter of how long you are will to stand on that porch, waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and …................................


----------



## dawsonbob

See, that's just what I was thinking, too!


----------



## saddletramp

lol


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm a patient man.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's snowing, snowing, snowing here in NE Michigan. We are under a Winter Storm Advisory with possibly 2 to 4 inches of snow and downstate is under a Winter Storm Warning with 4-7 inches of snow. Oh Joy! The temp is not bad, its holding at 27. Last night before I went to bed, the temp was 16.

I tried to get on here this morning, but the internet wouldn't let me. I was able to get on everything else but LJ. I'm just coming in from the shop. I put in two full days in the shop trying to get another DVD cabinet built. Today I was making tongue and groove boards for the backing of the cabinet. Boy, it's a lot of work. I'm bushed and ready to put my feet up and rest a while.

*Grumpy Mike and Dawson Bob*, I like your weather reports, they make me feel warm and fuzzy. Thanks.

Well Boys, I'm outta here for the night. I'm gonna go sit and nod out probably. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

I finally got the walk and driveway pretty well cleared of snow. Parked my PU in the garage to let the snow drip off. Taking it in for an alignment in the morning. Never did like working of a dripping clod vehicle as a kid. Thought I'd be nice to the guys at the shop and bring them a dry vehicle. I finally got the drive and walk cleared of snow and now it's snowing again.

DBob come on up I'll learn you how to use a snow shovel. I'll even loan you a pair of nice warm gloves and serve hot chocolate when your done. Do a real good job and I might let you have some of "Stick in the Mud's" Christmas cookies. It don't get no better than that. Now does it? Hey Grumpy since you and DBob are out of practice with a snow shovel you could take turns. Cookies and hot Chocolate between turns. Sounds like fun time.
Don't it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Just another slow day at the firehouse. Don't tell anyone or we might get a call. It was about 42 today. I don't know for sure, because I haven't gone outside. There's a slight chance of rain in 15 minutes and then nothing.
Maybe some snow next weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LJ was dead in WW too this AM, Don. It is about 40 and a Russian novel day; dark, gloomy, drizzling rain.

On the up side, I have 7 1/2" in your rain bucket DBob. Should be worth the trip any time you want to pick it up ;-) I'll even run you up to one of the passes and you can practice you snow angles and angels.

ST, hope you aren't snowed in before Tuesday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket posted on facebook this morning that LJ was down.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, thanks for the invitation. It sounds like a great offer, but I think I'd better learn on our home grown snow first. There could be major differences between your snow and San Diego snow. And while I certainly don't want to miss a chance at your wife's Christmas cookies, I might miss out on the chance to make snow angels in the San Diego snow while I was gone: I'd better not chance it.

WWBob, thank you for your generous offer, too. I did notice that both your offers involved shovels; I think I'd better hone my novice shoveling techniques down here first, rather than embarrass myself in front of you major league all stars. Bye the way, WWB, I'll try to collect the rain you have saved up as soon as I can.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 28 this AM headed to 32. Still snowing.

Somewhere on one of the threads a while back I saw a pic of what appeared to be DMT diamond hones that were clamped in some sort of jig and then suspended over a bin or trough. Can't remember where and I can't seem to locate. Looking for some info on this system but can't find where I saw it and I can't find sales site on the net. I'm posting this plea on several threads in the hope hat someone can help me with it. Thankyou.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good Morning all ! It's 24 and we got another inch of snow over night. Just checked the snow pack report and out of the 17 reporting sites in my area only 4 are reporting less than 100% of average. That's really outstanding compared to the last few years. Hopefully this will get us out of the drought and begin getting back to normal again. Temps are suppose drop hard over the weekend, low teens during the day and zero and below over night.
Maybe it'll change and go back to more snow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Boy did we get dumped on! I know it may not sound like much but we got about 5 inches of new snow. Down state received a little over 8 inches of snow. And, would you believe it, we have another storm heading our way by Friday. Grrrr. The scenery is pretty with snow on the bows of the trees, but…...

I'd love to stay and chat, but I've got to go out and shovel the snow off the walks and drive. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been AWOL the last few days so I thought I'd better check in and check on you fellows…It's been cold here too the last few days, but not nearly as bad as you guys up North…Friday morning I had to be at the Chevrolet dealer to take care of a couple of recalls on my truck….The recalls were for a seatbelt lap anchor tensioner cable, and a frontial airbag and pretentensioner non deploy (had to reset the computer on that one)...2 hrs. there..Then had lunch with the fishing pards…One was going in for back surgery on the 6th, and wanted to get together as it may be awhile for him…So when I got home, I hooked up my utility trailer (the 4'x 8' one), and loaded up about a 1/2 rick of firewood to move inside the sunroom, and keep it dry….But I didn't move it until Saturday, as my wife knocked off early from the booty shop, and helped me unload and stack it inside…So Sat. night we went into town and had supper, then a little grocery shopping…Then it was raining by the time we got home (glad to have that wood done)and rained all night…The temp wasn't all that bad, but it sure gave the new flower beds a good drink. I was give plum out after that day..!!! Getting old ain't for sissies..!!

I didn't do too much yesterday, as it was my birthday, so I just lazed around and played on the 'puter…Took a good long nap…My wife made me a good b.d. supper…Fried liver and onions, red beans, cornbread, and taters….and punkin' pie for desert…I was hurtin' afterwards from that good meal…Couldn't hardly breathe….And this morning about 10:00 my heating and air guy is coming to service the inside and outside units for the winter maintenance….So it's been kinda busy around here the last few days….

The temp out this morning was 39 with cloudy skies, with times of sun peeking through, and the high should get to about 49-50 (?)....I guess it's been too cold for the guy to finish up my rock mailbox, as I haven't seen him in a few days…I'm about to get aggreviated, cause they should of had this job done and gone…I figure if they want to get paid, they'll show up….I think they have about 2-3 different jobs going…

Well..I've about wrote another chapter, so ya'll stay as warm as you can, and keep an eye on the weather…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. I think it was about 32° this morning at 0530 when we responded for a fully involved, vacant house fire. We laid 650' of five inch hose. Our shift change guys didn't get there til we were about finished loading the hose back on. So I've just gotten home. Into the 40's today and then a step down in temps all week, but dry. No word on my truck. I've been rehearsing what I'll say when they make me mad.

Catch y'all later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and cloudy is the call again today here in San Diego. They're calling for a 50 to 60 percent chance of rain on Thursday and Friday, and of course I'm hoping against hope that this time it'll actually happen. They didn't say anything about snow for down here on the coast, but I know it will happen if I just wait long enough. Maybe I need to dance more.

Happy Birthday, Rick, and many more! How are the fingers coming along?

Bill, are you going to tape it? Maybe I could learn something.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Here's a midday report….45 and mostly cloudy..The high will be 45, so we've reached that…..

Thanks Bob, on the birthday wishes….I turned 70 yesterday..It's hard to believe it's been 50 years since I was in the military and Viet Nam…I was 19 and 20….Ah, to be that age again, and know what I know now….Things would be a lot different…
The fingers are healing up good, and the cuts are healed.. except the index finer..It's still black and blue, and numb, and a bloody finger nail, which I figure I'll prolly loose…Hope not….but thanks for asking…One thing….cold weather really makes them hurt….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

40 and cloudy in WW, supposed to rain later today. Colder later in the week, like freezing! I gonna have to dump the 7.5 inches of rain I save for you DBob. It will break the bucket when it freezes ;-(

Happy birthday Rick. Went to the retirees lunch today. Shot the breeze and had a good tasting of salmon.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's alright, WWBob. I appreciate the thought and, up where you live, there will be plenty more to restock the bucket.


----------



## BurlyBob

Happy Birthday Rick. Glad to hear your healing up. Another week or so and you'll be back playing piano.
Got the driveway cleared off in anticipation of more snow in a couple of days. NOAA say as much as 6-10 inches.
I got my PU plugged in for the night. Single digits next couple of nights.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Rick. Meant to say that yesterday, but forgot.


----------



## saddletramp

Well, for the last time til spring, good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 22 here this am, don't care what it will be later. The migration begins.

Y'all be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold one out there this morning with a temp of 24 and it won't get any warmer today as this is also the high. It's cloudy and snowy and with a 11 MPH wind which makes it 13 degrees. And yes, it's gonna get colder here too in the next few days.

Bonn Voyage *Saddletramp*. Be careful on the road and watch out for the blue hairs down in Florida. Send some warmth our way when you get there. Oh, and happy holidays to you and your missus.

Happy Birthday *Rick*, Nurse those fingers so you can play in the shop.

*FF Bill*, Doesn't that figure that when it's time to load the bed, the fresh guys never show up on time to help. I'm glad it was a vacant house fire, those I never minded.

Well guys, I gotta go for now. Got a ton of work to do. So, stay safe my friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

As I rose for my morning java, I looked out and saw the guys working on my rock mailbox….Does this mean they will get it done today..? Let's hope so…It seems they been draggin' their feet on this job, but it could of just been the cold mornings and days…It's* 43* out now and very cloudy, and the high will be* 48*, with no rain in sight for a while….It should start turning a little colder in a few days…

*Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes*....You're just too kind to an old geezer…Hold it….I'm not a geezer yet..maybe an old crumedgeon, or possibly an old fart, but not a geezer…My wife says crumudgeon…!!!

Mercy…You younguns' are really cold up North…*Bill* and I aren't that cold yet….Don't know that we ever get that cold…I hope I can play the piano when the fingers heal up…I never could before…..!!! I'm a geetar player..
Well…I guess *BobW* is heading South..It'll take him a few days to get there and settle in, but he'll be a lot warmer…*.Don*....You got that right about the old blue hairs, according to my granddaughter…there are plenty of them down there in Florida….and old geezers, too…!!!!!

Well….That's about the latest from the mountains, so I'm gonna head outside, and check on the rock job….Keep me posted on things….


----------



## BurlyBob

A late good morning to you all. It's 9 degrees here with blue skies about a mile east of the Elkhorns. There's soft grey clouds boiling up at the top of them. We're suppose to get snow for the next 3-4 days. Maybe as much as 10 inches. Think I better coat my snow shovel with WD 40 again.

ST BOBW, have a safe trip south. Watch out for those fools on the road. It's always one of them that causes problems.

Rick good to hear your healing nicely. Guitar player Huh? You a strummer or picker?

Like Don I'm headed out to the garage/shop. Got a few things to do.

Catch you on the flip flop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 34 out the door and a little sleet falling. That only lasted about 5 minutes. I know because I went for a run. It's time to get in shape. I never used to have to get in shape. I don't know what changed. Can't be that I'm getting old. Pulling 5" hose yesterday morn kicked my butt.

Truck still not fixed. $1900 worth of new stuff and not fixed. Putting $700 worth of more new stuff in there today. I should have just bought a new truck I guess.

Time for lunch.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 and partly cloudy is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. By golly, they're still calling for rain towards the end of the week. This could be yuuuuge. Yuge, I tell ya, yuge…or not. We'll have to wait and see.

Hasta la vista, STBob. Have a safe trip down to warm.

Wow, Bill, by the time you get done, you will have a new (old) truck.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's a normal 75° day with patchy overcast skies here in the cactus patch … Ho hum, been watching the news about all the storms as I sit here in my shorts and T shirt …

I got a real kick out of the offer of snow shovel lessons … When we moved here from Kansas City, some how a snow shovel got tossed on the moving van. I set it out after arriving here, at the end of the drive with a "Free to good home" note attached. It sat thee for two weeks till I tossed it into the trash.

It's good to hear that Ricks fingers are healing well, and that there is shop time in his near future … And a big belated Happy birthday to ya Rick, from one Grumpy old geezer to another.

Wow $2700 bucks on your truck and it ain't fixed yet?? There are laws in most states that make it illegal to charge for repairs that don't fix the problem … Hmmm, then again, 2700 plus the fair trade for your truck would sure make a nice down payment on a newer truck???

All the Christmas stuff is in the mail, so it's back to the normal daily puttering in the shop … Geezz life is good.

As always, stay safe my friends, and please be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Well… The sun has gone down here in the mountains, and it's getting colder….May have to burn some of that wood I brought in…The mailbox work is done, and it looks really good..I like the rock look. It goes with some rock borders that's around the front ditches….

Dang *Bill*.....That's some high-dollor $$$ for repairs….Sure hope they find the problem quick, so it won't cost you any more $$$$....You'd think with that kind of expense they would of found the problem….

*BurlyBob*....On the guitar playing….I consider myself a rhythm guitar player more than a strummer…I was always the lead singer in my bands, played rhythm guitar, and left the lead playing to the lead guitar or banjo picker…I can do a little flat picking, but not a lot….I guess you could consider me a strummer rhythm picker…lol..Been playing right at 50 years+..

*Mike*..Thanks too for the belated b.d. wish….It's over now, and on to 71…..So far I've made a good run…Maybe another week or so and I'm back to the shop…I hope…maybe sooner…
Christmas…..Bah humbug….!! I'm a Scrooge this time of year…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I got a few bits of good news…..they reduced the 1900 down to 1600 and didn't charge me the 700. The bad news is that it's not fixed. They said they don't know what to do next. I will call Ford in the morning and see what they can do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will admit that I did some looking around at new trucks online.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's getting cold here single digits tonight a little warming tomorrow. Suppose to be a bunch of snow coming. Good thing I gave my snow shovel another coating of WD 40. I've got a monster icicle on the corner of my eave. I'm going to get a photo tomorrow and post it here. You southern chaps will get a kick out of it.

Rick, at least you can play music. I can't play music worth a darn, sometimes it's even hard for me to play the radio!

Nothing else new here, just trying to keep my toes warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is clear and cool in WW tonight, 32 and dropping. The full moon in really bright; not sure if that is because it is close to earth or there is no smog? I'm betting the smog got washed out in the rain or blew east.

Glad I dumped that 7.5 inches of rain. I know DBob and pals do not want 7.5 inches of ice ;-)

No music here either. When we started with those recorders in 5th grade, they told mom I should pursue other interests ;-) If I sing, people ask if I have something against music?

Bill, your truck reminds me of a fellow who called one time about his motor home. He had it to several RV dealers and auto mechanics, but they could not find the problem. His headlights would go out driving down the road; sometimes clear out and other times, off and on or flickering, but the engine never died. Sometimes his RV battery would charge off the engine and other times not. I knew it was grounding issues. The RV battery was grounded to the frame. The engine battery was grounded to the block and the jumper to the frame was corroded.

When I was a volunteer, the paid crew was pretty good at weaseling out of doing anything if we responded. I quit responding to nuisance calls. WE were supposed to ne assisting them, not the other way around. They may as well do something for their pay ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from frozen Indiana. -2 here but we are shortly headed south again.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looked at The Weather Channel and NOAA. Suppose to get 1-6 inches of snow today. I'm primed and ready!!!

Bob W have a safe trip to the Sunshine State.

I'm headed to the coffee pot.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, fellows,

We should have a high of 69 here in San Diego today, with lots and lots of clouds. Here a cloud, there a cloud, everywhere a cloud cloud… with a wee bit of sun poking through sometimes. Slight chance of rain tomorrow, with a very good chance on Friday.

WWBob, it's good that you dumped that 7.5 inches before it turned to ice. Uh, ice is those little cubes that people put in their drinks, right?

Saddletramp, I'm cheering you on. Flee the snow! Embrace the warmth!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

It was 37 at coffee time at 6:45, and still kind of dark out. The guy that worked on the rock mailbox showed up at about 7:30 to finish up some touch up work with a little more morter and smooth things out….he did a great job, and now it's all done….Sure wish I could post some pictures of the landscaping and mailbox, but sadly I can't…I've got some pictures of projects I did, but no weenie panada….And still no email notifications on LJs.

The high today will only get to 40, and plenty of cloud cover….No rain till about Saturday, then the temps will take a nose dive and the lows in the single digits and teens..,Buuurrr!!!

*Bill*...Sounds like maybe a new truck is in the workings..?? You should have about the same temps as me, or close to them..

*BurlyBob*....Forgot to tell you that I also play the upright bass fiddle and mandolin, besides the geetar….Geez…more snow coming your way? Looks like you guys up North should be heading down South with *BobW*...I hear it's a lot warmer down there….T-shirts, flip flops, and shorts….Now that's living the high life…lol…

*dawsonBob*....I've got my legs crossed that you will get rain in your neck of the woods…Can't cross my fingers….that hurts too much…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn…..I mean afternoon.
Cindy said no to a new truck. "We just put $2500 into it". We'll see how it does.
Cut down a dead pine tree. Now what?


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Rick. We should get rain this month. This week, in fact. Isn't it hard to make a head call with your legs crossed?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry* Bill*.......When the wife says "NO", it usually means no…..On the dead pine….burn it in the fireplace, or in a bon fire..!! Or in your shop, if you have a pot bellied stove..!!

*dawsonBob*......That's funny… I haven't heard it called a head since I was in the Army….I just say I'm going to the latrine….wide open….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Marines, and sailors call it the head, which is steeped in ancient tradition. I should have remembered that you Army folks need two syllables to say what we say in only one ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi again all. Just got these photos up for you to enjoy!










Just wanted to prove to you all How truly crazy I am. that's me making a snow angle in the front yard. Good Times.



















These are the icicle on the front of my house. I'm thinking it's close enough to call it a 5 footer. Got to put my boots on and grab my snow shovel. Catch you all later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work BBob! World class snow angel and world record icicle.

Watch for those hostile and aggressive drivers ST. Too many out to get ya!

Bill, Is the truck still doing it? or is it fixed?

Gray day in WW, just gray, no rain or snow or wind. about 40.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, that's a well done man size snow angel.

WWBob has a good question, Bill: is it fixed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, since inquiring minds want to know. It's still doing it, but I believe it seems better due to all the new parts. There is less play in my steering due to new steering gear box. I am gonna leave it for a while, maybe do some more research. I'm just happy to have my truck back.

Nice snow angels BBob. I'm jealous.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, for lack of anything better to do, I just looked at a couple of the weather sites. Winter storm Decima is what they're calling it, and it looks like it will blow through here late tomorrow and through Friday. It should dump a signifigant amount of water down here, and possibly 5 to 10 inches of snow up in the mountains. That sounds like an awful lot of snow for our local mountains. Should be interesting.

They're not even mentioning snow down here on the coast. How can I practice making snow angels without snow? I wish they'd address this problem quickly.

Looks like the NorthWest Bobs may be getting hammered already.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I guess you could go down to the beach and make sand angles. But wait and do it on a really cold day, does get down to 50 there ?

I had started shoveling my walkway around 3:30pm there was maybe 3" on the ground. By the time I got to my driveway( 30' x36') it was getting close to 4". By the time I finished the drive, the walkway had over an inch on it.
It's still snowing…I'm loving it! You know what I'm gonna do tomorrow. I'm going to shovel snow off my walkway and driveway. It just don't get no better!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, it gets down to 50 - and even below - some nights. I have made sand angels in the past, but it's just not the same thing. Sand gets inside of my skivvies and, well, it's just plain uncomfortable, Bob.

At least you are getting the snow you wanted. Did you have to do a dance for that?


----------



## BurlyBob

No that's why the snow angel. I did get snow down the back of my neck. It was a little annoying but nothing like sand grating the family jewels.


----------



## dawsonbob

See. That's why I need snow down here. Yeah, it can be a little cold, but at least it doesn't grate.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

About a week and a half ago I left Calgary for Orlamdo. next day Calgary went to -308ish with wind chill…... while in Orlando was 95F.

Orlando for two days, then to Vermont, where it was hovering around zeroF. While there, weather alert for 5" of snow, but I checked my standby weather site (yr.no) and they projected slightly over 1" of snow overnight.

YR.no has worldwide weather in more detail than local weather forcast. Check it out.

Next morning instead of 5"i. there was 1 1/2" of snow. Check out the site, Got the info from a buddy up in NWT, where it is apparently more reliable than the local weather reports.--he says the bush pilots use it.

Meanwhile, back in Calgary (-18C) now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eric. Welcome to our little corner of LJ.


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome to the crew Eric. I just checked that website. I can see I'm going to get an education in Celsius temp conversions. Thank you for bringing it here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much snow Bob?(any Bob)


----------



## saddletramp

None here in Lebanon and good morning from chilly northern Tennessee. 20 here this morning but we're headed towards the sun again momentarily. Hope that those of you that want it (dbob) get plenty of snow and that it stops for those of you that don't want it.

Y'all stay safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It was +7 this morning when I checked the temp. The winds are out of the WSW at 15 MPH which makes the wind chill temp -10. Regardless of what the thermometer says, it's still darn cold. It takes a good two hours just to warm up the shop. You know it's cold when the snow squeaks when you step on it and you start using the + or - sign in front of the temperature reading.

We drove down to our doctor yesterday for our bi-annual butt chewing, um, physical. That was fun. My wife and I decided to go on a diet and exercise right after the holidays. To cement the deal, we bought some donuts to celebrate. LOL On our way down, we hit some nasty snow squalls. Visibility was down to about 100' and dark during the daylight. I had to turn my headlights on just to make sure the oncoming traffic could see me.  It was scary at times. Oh yea, we are expecting another 6" of snow this weekend from that storm that's moving east. It's funny, we're naming snowstorms now.

*FF Bill*, sorry to hear of your lost fortune on your truck. That's tough to loose that kind of money and not get it repaired. Yea, maybe they helped alleviate the symptoms but, it's still not fixed. I hope it doesn't cause you any issues down the road (so to speak).

*Rick*, you really need to work on getting your pictures uploaded. I'd like to see your new surroundings. Maybe you could invite one of your "younger" grandchildren over to spend the holidays with you and get your computer fixed. Those young kids seem to know how to fix things with a push of a button.

*Eric*, Glad to have you aboard. I stopped by your shop to check things out and noticed you have a couple of hand saws. Nice collection of tools.

*Burly Bob*, I like your pictures, especially the "snow angel". I'd love to see a "sand angel" from Dawson Bob too. Now that would be a grin. LOL When the snow warms up, I send one of me. LOL Maybe we can convince Saddletramp to send us a photo of him doing a sand angel from Florida. LOL

BYW, I thought I'd give you guys a little gift. I changed my mug shot. LOL

Well boys, I think it's time to get on out of here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did notice the new mugshot Don. Nice.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's another photo of a my winter wonderland. that's the birch birdhouse built and posted earlier this summer.
Stick in the Mud measured the snow and we've 12' on the ground right now. There's none on the horizon for the next few days.



















Good to see you put a face on yourself Don.

I've been shoveling so much snow the last couple of days my back is starting to feel it. Guess it's telling I ain't 25 no more. 
Ya'll stay warm tonight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

68 cloudy, snowless degrees here in San Diego today. The rain is supposed to start this evening, rain overnight (heavily at times), then clear up by late Friday night. That's the plan, anyway. We'll see what actually happens/

Eric, welcome aboard our happy little corner of the Lumberjocks world.

Don, I try not to do sand angels. As I mentioned before, the sand gets into uncomfortable places and, well, it isn't pretty. I might attempt it if I get down to the beach soon. Saw the new avatar. Pretty snazzy.

Bill, no snow yet, but I'm sure it will happen anytime now. I wrote this around 10 am. I was sure I clicked Post this reply, but it didn't post til now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Gentlemen; I wish to announce that there is moisture on the ground here in San Diego. Okay, it's not much yet, but it's supposed to dump a fair amount on us by tomorrow night. I'll be happy if it does.

BBob, now that's what I'm talking about. So cool. I'm waiting for that snow to come to San Diego.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, I happen to know you're getting rain. I have a friend vacationing down there. I told her it was gonna rain


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, we are getting rain. Does this mean that you're responsible for the rain, and that my dances were a waste of time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, I told my friend to be looking for you dancing. I told her how lucky she was to experience rain in San Diego.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The rust belt is living up to it's name, the roads are salty! Yesterday the high was 15 and it was snowing pretty good, my wife usually takes the bus into town and it took 3 hours to go almost 20 miles yesterday morning, by the evening they had a good 1" blanket of salt on the roads so traffic was moving quicker. Sometimes when a jet from the airport turns south quickly I can hear them, they used to sound much like a snow plow coming down the road but the two adjacent municipalities refuse to even properly maintain the road so the jets still sound the same, the plow sounds like a combination of a bulldozer and a piano falling crashing down stairs.

I was in Tampa for a long weekend to do a little fishing and take my son to a few museums. I thought the traffic was bad up here, whoa, very bad down there but the roads are all billiard table smooth. That might be a concession worth making.

Rick, happy belated birthday!

Bill, hope your truck sorts itself out. More research might be the key, one thing I've learned is what every problem your having with your vehicle, someone else has had it first and probably posted a video about it. Here's what my quick search found: http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/896787-truck-pull-hard-to-left-when-braking.html and http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/896787-truck-pull-hard-to-left-when-braking.html - #5 post on this one has your year truck if I remember correctly. I hate it when technicians turn into parts replacers just because they can't figure out what's really wrong and hey it's not their money anyway!

Everyone else, stay warm.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from still chilly Opelika Alabama. 32 here this am but we're south bound and down, headed for the sun.

Y'all be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I hope everyone that is cold and snowed in is staying warm as toast….It was 29 when I made it to the kitchen, and looked out at the thermometer before pouring that first big mug of joe….Very cloudy and pretty dark here at 9:00 a.m. The high is supposed to get up to 43, but I'm skeptical about that one….Feels like 22 out, and no wind. It's pruty well clabbered up, and will stay that way all day, it looks like…..Rain Saturday, with lows in the teens for a couple of days…..No snow in the forecast here in the mountains, but that could change pretty fast.
I took my truck in to the Chevy dealer yesterday morning and had the recalls done on it…Took about 1 1/2 hours to get it fixed….Of course it being recalls by Gen. Motors, it was free…Those guys could't believe it was a 2014, and had only 6,336 miles on it…I tried to look around at the new 2017's, but too dang cold..I'm ready to trade up…
You Norfers are snowed in, looks like.*.BurlyBob*....12"? Looks like you're gonna get dumped on even more according to the weather forecast up in your neck of the woods..

*dawsonBob*....Glad to hear your getting some moisture out your way….Hope you get a ton of rain, cause we want you to be happy…

*Bill*...Sorry to hear they didn't find the problem with your ride, especially after all the $$$ you forked out to get it fixed….Sounds like someone dropped the ball on fixing it, and wanting more $$$? I'm skeptical on that call…

*Don*...Man it's cold in your neck of the woods, too..! Glad you and the wife made it back home unscathed by the weather…Those roads sound nasty to be on….You need a doctor closer to home….lol.!! I like your idea of starting a new diet…with dougnuts..That cracked me up when I read that…But….you still have a few days before the weight lose begins….Enjoy the holiday grub…!! Oh…and on the picture posting on here….It still won't do it…Even my 'puter- savy wife can't figure it out, either. I think it has/had something to do with the new updates they installed…Screwed it up is what they did…..No grandkids around to fix it for me…They are hundreds of miles away….Noone is coming this year for the holidays, as we are heading to Texas next week..

*bigblock Chevy*....Thanks for the belated b.d. wishes….I appreciate it..I figured it was about time for your bad weather to hit up in your neck of the woods, too….Plenty of salt…That's why it's called the rust belt..Ever car and truck I've seen up there is rusted out, or getting there…..Maybe in your case, Florida might not sound too bad a place to move to…Glad you and your son had a good outing….What were you fishing for.? Bass, crappie, etc.

*BobW*...Keep on trucking towards Florida….You'll get there…Stay warm on your way down…

That's about it for me, guys….I think I'll throw another log on the fire and hang in close today…..Later, y'all..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

35 and sunny in WW today but the weather station says it is 27 going to 33?


> ?


? ;-)) Must be a weird onshore flow of warm air without clouds.

The gps tracker in my truck was obsoleted by ATT no longer having the signal as of Jan 1. Got the new one beamed up and running yesterday. Last I heard WA is #1 for property crime and auto theft. One of the down sides of our neighbors to the north, Seattle, with too many pro criminal polices. They are a magnet that attracts them from all over the US. No one really wants my old truck but Ford built to facilitate auto theft. They make a good battering rams to get to the goodies behind locked doors and gates. Local Ford dealer keeps a Club on the steering wheel in their own lot during the day and parks them inside overnight.

Bill, I agree with the parts changer theory. Are the dealers using Ford trained mechanics or just getting the cheapest backyard mechanics they can find? I have had interesting issues on vehicles a few times, both mine and an employer's. The local Ford garage in Auburn finds it every time. Might take a few days, but they find it. I took my truck to the Ford dealer that used to be in Federal Way one time and never went back. There is a big difference in the quality of mechanics out there ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

16 degrees and wind chill of -2. The wind is howling outside. I'm pretty much thinking shop time is out of the question. Think I'll stay in the house, maybe do some reloading. The wife said she's got a few small projects for me. I sure hope that doesn't grow into a common thing.

BobW ST, looks like your making good time getting to the Sunshine state. I haven't been to Florida since I quit hauling cars. Definitely a unique place.

Bill nothing chaps my butt more that car problems. I'm no mechanic and I hate working on them. Sure hope you get yours figured out.

Everybody stay warm. I'm going to try! It's suppose to get real cold the next few days, sub zero stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's was 20 when I came to work. 27 now with the threat of sleet/ice, changing to rain. Going up to 47 tonight and then the bottom drops out tomorrow afternoon. MAybe an inch of wind blown snow and going down to 10 tomorrow night.

Yes, it's the parts replaces that make me mad. It's terrible with the fire trucks. I took it to Ford, because it says Ford on the truck. They should know if the steering thing is normal. If normal they should just say, that's normal. We don't recommend spending any money on it is what they should have said. I'm over it though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good soggy morning, everyone,

62 is the prediction here in San Diego today. Started raining last night, and it's still raining, although it's supposed to clear up by this evening. I won't have a real rainfall total until tomorrow, but so far we've had over a half an inch. I kept waiting for the "heavy" rain that they talked about, but never saw any, darnit.

Still no snow, though.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, 62 that's a real cold snap for you!!! Better find that goose down parka you got stashed in the back closet and your mittens. Don't for get your stocking cap and boots either. Don't want you catching cold.

It's 18 here and not gonna get any warmer. Suppose to hit -7 tonight. Definitely to darn cold for any snow. To darn cold for just about anything!


----------



## dawsonbob

You're right, BBob, and it will be even colder tomorrow. I think I'll stay inside and feed imaginary logs to my imaginary fire. That should do the trick.

I sure wouldn't want it to get as cold as it is up at your place. Brrrrrr!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep your head above water DBob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Blub blub sputter blub…it'scoming down pretty steadily right now, Bill. Blub blub sputter… trying to keepmy nose above water.

How's your friend who's vacationing out here doing?

No snow down here yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

No snow here either, Bob…It's 39, and looks like a serious threat of rain….nothing yet…I won't give up.. My new plants and trees need a good drink…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No snow….we have ice. Not a lot of ice, but about 1/8". Just enough to cause a colossal mess on the roads. We have been running nonstop. Lots of emergency vehicles off the road and even in accidents.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I'd be interested in knowing how the YR.no weather website compares with local forecasts.

Eric


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 18 degrees out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got our "big" snow storm last night, NOT! Total accumulation of snow was about 4". Boy, the weather people really hyped this storm way out of proportion. I thought we were gonna get buried from all the reports. Anyway, the snowstorm has moved on and all is good. No snow in the immediate forecast. Yay!

We are down state babysitting at our son's house. The trip down was uneventful. We stopped at one estate sale on the way down with no results. So, I have nothing more to report.

*Dawson Bob*, Congratulation on your rainfall. You might get some green grass growing now.

*FF Bill*, did you go to that site that BB Yeti posted about your truck? I did, and it sure was interesting. If you didn't, you should go and check it out. I hope things get better with you and your truck.

*Saddletramp*, you should be in Florida today. You must have taken 65 down to Florida by the way you described your trip. I've been that way a few times too. I like it better than 75 but, It takes longer to get to Florida.

*Burly Bob*, I like your birch bird house. I'm gonna try to make some of those this year. I remember when you talked about them but, I couldn't get a grasp on them. Nice Job.

Okay boys, it's time to wrap this thing up and get busy with my other chores today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Wow!! When I made my way to the coffee pot, after a pit stop, I looked out the window, and it said 57..!! That incredible….!! It's very clabbered over, and now it's 61 with the threat of rain, looks like,But….according to the weather, the temps will start falling drastically (?), and the low will be in the teens…That sounds a little far fetched to me….It did rain a little during the night, or early morning hours…Just got the driveway wet….That sounds like *dawsonBob's* kind of rain….wanting a lot, but got a little….

*realcowtown*...Glad to see you came back for a visit…Stick around…It gets interesting here, sometimes….!!


Don*...Glad the big blast missed you this time. Most of these weather people couldn't hit the ground with their hat when it comes to predicting what's gonna happen…Their best shot is a wild guess..!!

You Norfers stay warm and toasty in that cold, snowy weather y'all are having….Keep us posted on things in your neck of the woods…I'll do the same, and so will* Bill*.....It's strange….he had ice…we had nothing…yet.!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning Gang,
just a quick note. I'm headed to Boise, picking my daughter up at the airport.

It's a balmy, delightfully crisp -16 outside. Was only suppose to get down to -7. I can guarantee no shop time for the next few days. When that concrete gets this cold it's almost impossible to warm that shop up!

Ya'll stay warm…I'm sure going to try!


----------



## Rick Dennington

*BurlyBob*...Be careful on the road, and watch out for the crazy drivers on those slick roads and make it there in good shape…Have a safe trip to and from home…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! 28 and sunny this AM in WW.

SWMBO found our DIL's gg…granddadddy was charged with witchcraft in the 1600s. Spent about 20 years in and out of hiding. At least he wasn't a horse thief ;-)

You winter road travelers be careful! I will probably go to Oregon to pick up mom in a couple days, if she wants to come up. She may not want to even ride on the winter roads?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to get up to 47 today, but it only made 37. Now it's going back down. We will be having icing again soon. Hopefully everybody will stay off the roads.

I have not had time to look at the link. Hope to today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

* Bill*,
*
You be very careful out there, if you're at work. Watch the traffic as best you can, and try not to go out if you can help it…..Be careful…..It's doing the same thing here. It was 60 this morning, and now it's 48, going down to 14….so they say. No ice here or snow, but it sure feels like it could do something….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

58 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. That's right, 58, a mite chilly for this neck of the woods. It should get down to 39 or 40 overnight tonight. I know it's nothing compared to the temps a lot of you are experiencing, but it's cold for San Diego.

As for the rain we had Thursday and Friday, we got 1.23 inches of the wet stuff here. Again, not much by some people's standards, but pretty respectable by ours. I looked at the long range forecast, and I don't see any more rain on the horizon for the rest of the year.

You guys be extra careful out there on those nasty slick roads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am a work. It is below freezing again. Freezing drizzle is falling again. Hopefully the heavy salting all day will keep me firmly planted in my chair. We shall see. I intend to be very careful and will all take care of each other here.

DBob, I think that's more rain than you've seen the whole time I've known you.


----------



## dawsonbob

I think so, too, Bill. It was a lot for us to get at one time. I liked it.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 71 here this am heading towards 86. There's a few white wispy clouds but plenty of blue skies and sunshine.

Oooooops …. Well, it was still morning when I started this missive. Then I was interrupted by life. This is my third attempt to finish this, life also got in the way of the other two.

Distroyed my knee yesterday. One ill fated step backwards and down I went. I think that a medicine man is in my near future.

Y'all be safe and have a good'un, what's Left of it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey y'all,

Everyone out there be careful if you're out, or have to get out in the bad stuff….


* Bill....You watch yourself up there…Sounds like it's turning nasty in your neck of the woods…Hopefully you can keep planted right where you are….
*
*


 dawsonBob

....I'm with Bill on that one….Did you go out and "sing in the rain"..?

 BobW

*

...Glad to hear you made it to the "Sunshine State"....Now…soak in that sun, and get a good tan…Sorry to hear of your unfortunate accident….Like I always say….Gettin' old ain't for sissies….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's getting really cold and there's some snow falling, but the roads are getting better. It was that 30° rain that was bad. We've had to go out a few times, but it's run of the mill type stuff.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finished my round trip and the freeway was clear sailing. Dry pavement the whole way. Funny though, there were virtually no cars travel 70mph. Seems the cold weather had every one slowed down.

St Bob w. hope you enjoy the warm weather. I trust you will take good care of that knee.

Got some good news this afternoon. I'm going to get a 2nd grand child in August. No idea if it's a boy or girl yet but my Son and DIL are really excited. Grandma is too!

It's -7 at 11pm. sure hope it warms up in a day or so.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 71 here and it's going to reach the mid 80s again today. Sky is clear as a bell and the sunshine is pouring down. In short, it's going to be a glorious day. Even the knee is feeling better.

Burly …...... Congrats on the news. Grandchildren are one of the few perks of getting old. All the best parts of having children without the responsibilities. Between my far better half and myself we have 10 of the little darlings.

Good grief, trying to type on this phone with my fat thumbs on these small letters is a real pain in the a$$.

Y'all be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

The dog got me out of bed this am at 5:15. I tried to kick he rout to use the can and she wouldn't go. No fricken wonder it was -18. I had to get dressed to go out with her for moral support. That was one of the fastest, whizzes I've ever seen a dog make!! Than it was a beeline back inside. Just checked and Hot dog, well maybe not so hot. It's warmed up to -10. It might get all the way up to +12 degrees. It's suppose to starting warming up tomorrow maybe 20 and 30 the day after. I enjoy winter a lot, but this artic deep freeze takes all the fun out of it.

I sure hope you guys are staying warm, cause I'm trying.


----------



## pontic

Balmy 17 degrees in Indy. Scraping the balmy off the truck right now. The dogs are inside watching me. THey think there is something wrong with me.
There is but they think this is something new.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you outlaws, and in-laws,

Man, it's cold for my neck of the woods…It was 19 when I finally did decide to get up (8:15)...Last night was strange…I had a good hell roaring fire going and I heard the wind start howling about 8:30, as the temps kept falling and falling throughout the day….Then it rained a little, then it iced a little, and then it snowed (really fine flakes)....The howling wind didn't help….But I was toasty warm..!! This morning the sun is shining brightly, all the wet stuff is gone, and the high will be 27…I just checked the weather channel on my phone, and it says it's 13 outside and mostly cloudy…..I don't believe any of them…Feels like 2….Bull.!! Low is predicted to be 11…Ba Hum Bug..!! So any #'s they give locally or nationally is a guess at best..

*BurlyBob*...Glad you made it home unscathed and out of harms way…You didn't say if your mom came back with you, or decided to stay home..(?).....And congrats on the upcoming grand baby..I have 6 myself, but they ain't babies no more…all grown up, but they still love me, and call us quite often to chat…They are scattered all over the country from Texas to Tennessee to Florida…, and we're stuck right in the middle…. So basically I can go any direction to see them..!! BB….It makes me cold just to hear that temp…BBUURR..!!!

*BobW*....Sure hope the old knee (yea…I meant old.) is getting better…Sit in the sun and let it soak into the knee…It'll help…Take drugs..! I hope one day to get down to Florida to catch some big Florida-strain bass..They have major huge fish there…Well…keep us in the fridged tundras up here in mind when you're out basking in the sun, or basking in the warmth….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The prognosticators are predicting a high of 66 here in San Diego today. They've also changed their tune and are showing rain on the 26th and 27th. I can only hope they're right. That would make a nice little Christmas gift, now wouldn't it?

BBob, glad you had an easy trip on the freeway. Don't you wish it could always be like that? Congratulations on the new grandchild. That's a nice Christmas gift for you and your wife.

STBob, enjoy all that nice warm weather down there. That's a lot warmer than San Diego right now. How's that knee coming along?


----------



## Grumpymike

Here it is early afternoon already … where has this day gone?? Been in the shop piddleing with this and that, and decided I was hungry so I came in to eat and check the mail and the reports from the frozen tundra … Gads I'm glad that I don't have to put up with that crud any more.
But it gets cold here too, just this morning it was 40° in the cactus patch and we had to turn the heat on till it warmed up a bit to the low 70's And we had a gentle breeze that was just enough to wig a wiggle the flag.

WWbob said that he remembers milking in -20° weather, ... Once you've done that you will never forget … But that was the good old days … Yeah right!

Be safe on those icy roads my friends, and above all be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

The sun has sunk below the horizon, and it automatically turned cold….as if it hasn't already been cold all day…Not as cold as you Norfers, but here in the mountain sticks, it's frosty…!!

Just a reminder….If you haven't got your Christmas gifts made by now, your s.o.l…...lol. Myself… I won't making any this year due to the digits still not strong enough, or working just right…..So my people will get something else. Gift cards from Amazon, Home Depot, Lowes, and don't forget…Walmart….!!! I had shop plans, but that fell through….Cards, gifts, and goodies go out tomorrow so they will reach folks in time for Santy…Just an FYI…

The low tonight is 12…..
*grump.*....Glad to hear you're gettin' some shop time, and piddleing….I hope to get back to piddleing soon. I miss my shop time…it keeps calling to me, but alas, not quite yet….Soon….very soon..!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was a high of 14 today. Just got home from inlaws and it's 10. Supposed to go to 5 tonight. Just fed goats and took trash out to the street. I have to pull a big trash tote about 150 yards to the end of the driveway. Kinda chilly.
Last night we had a pumper slide it's rear wheels off the road. That was a 4 hour ordeal. I had to take the driver to the hospital to pee in a cup. Then back to jostling trucks around. Luckily the truck had minor damage and was able to eventually return to service. Got back to my station at 0020. ******************** happens.


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o dear! It's -4, it was suppose to warm up tonight. Is this ever gonna end? NOAA and the weather channel say anywhere for 3"-9" of snow in the next 24-48 hours. I'm thinking that with it only being 18 tomorrow there won't be all that much snow. At least it'll be a little warmer. No shop time till Tuesday at the earliest. As much as I like winter and snow, sub zero temps suck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy Weather Watchers!! The day opened with filtered sun at 35 today. Sun for Sunday ;-) It gave way to overcast this afternoon. Supposed to have a wind storm over night. Hope to have power in the morning. Going to be in the 30s 24/7 heading into the 40s some in a couple more days.

Been preoccupied citing code violations and EQ data for the city and fire department. Hopefully they will correct before the neighborhood gets blown up. I would hate to be one of the honorees of a hand wringing; you know where everyone stands around wringing their hands declaring how preventable the negligent act was.

I'm file my grand kid report with 5 plus one hope your knee gets good quick. This isn't the time of life to be trying to heal up. Take too long if it is serious ;-(

pontic, I always wondered if my dogs were trying to figure out what was wrong with me or how to fix it?

Glad to hear you made it over the high desert in grand style BBob.

Rick, You guys may have to import some Yankee duds to keep warm!

Sorry about the winter fun most of you are stuck dealing with. Little Bro told me how he was the only truck on Snoqualmie Pass one night years ago. He had stopped for dinner. When I got back on the I-90 there weren't any cars. I thought it was a bit funny to be all alone. They had closed it both directions behind him while he was chomping his hamburger ;-) It was only about a foot of snow and he made it over just fine with a single axle tractor pulling a set of doubles. Another night he said there were trucks and cars all over the place. He was the only rig to make it over the 3 humps between Ellensburg and Yakima. Those are all 5 or 6% grades ;-( Glad I was trying to figure out where the wires went.

SWMBO found our DIL's gg…grandmomma was showed signs of life at her funeral in the 1600s. She lived another 30 years! Guess there is something to that Dead Ringer String Theory.

I'm going to quit watching the first 10 minutes of the local news. All shootings! ;-( Worst one was a lowlife that knocked a 50 year old woman down in south Seattle, shot her to death and stole her purse. Lot of that going on up there target elderly women, but most are just knocked down and purse stolen. Seems like we need a rest to the 50s or something!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. It's 2 out. Yikes. Going to 27 though. May get in the shop. Boys have no school. A little snow left on some roads. No reason to slide buses off road.
Discovered the truck now may have a stuck thermostat. Wouldn't heat up yesterday until I was driving 50mph. As soon as I slowed down it went way back down. Grrrrrrr. Back to the shop it goes.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Only 69 (brrrr) here this am but will recover to the mid 80s later. Sun shining through a slight haze. The knee seems to be doing a little better, maybe I can avoid the medicos.

Top …...... That's why they held wakes, to give the dearly departed a chance to wake-up.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog, We're warming up! It's 11 and may reach 19. Positively wonderful!!! and were suppose to get more snow 4-5 inches. I'm hoping to get a little shop time.

I cut some black walnut strips for splines. Used a 10" piece of Melamine with a strip glued to the end. The strips were maybe 6" to 8" long. One end was noticeably thinner that the other, The last inch or so. I'm going to try and figure that one out.

Stay warm all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

It was 10 here this a.m, according to the weather channel on my cell…..In the words of the fireman….Yikes!! Plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will be 30…Again I may question that, and the low will be 17..I may question that, too…Actually, I don't know what or who to believe pertaining to the weather outside. The o.s. ther. said 20 when I rose for coffee.Then I went to the post and the bank, and the Suburban said it was 10, and when I got on here the 'puter said 14…so ho know what to believe….It sounds like you Yanks just keep getting dumped on with the white stuff….I guess I'm just not tough enough to live in a place where snow is abound all winter long…So…I'll stay in the South…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob**...I think I was posting at the same time you were….What are you making to use the walnut splines for? Expiring minds need to know..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 and sunny is the call here in San Diego today. Looks like it will be warming up a bit for the next few days. We're may, or may not, get some rain by the weekend, if you believe the weather people. Still waiting for snow.

Bill, I'm going to beam powerful positive thoughts at your truck. Once you get the thermostat fixed, it should be good from then until you get a new truck. These are rich, high grade, super deluxe positive thoughts. I don't send them usually: they're just too powerful for most things but, hey, for you…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Been chilly in the rust belt for the past several days, but for at least the next week the daily high should be a little over freezing so at least any ice on the windshield won't be too hard to chisel off. The salt has been heavily laid down on almost every road. The plow drivers, most of which also maintain the road surface have been making more work for themselves by knocking out the very poorly filled pothole patches so many of the roads are bad to complete crap. . . . . . again. Every municipality is crying poor so they don't have to fix the roads properly but then again doing it right is kinda like a doctor that heals you on the first visit, no good for the bottom line. They get more overtime doing crappy work than doing the job right the first time, it's a vicious cycle that is for some reason tolerated in this part of the country.

Bill, I had a stuck open thermostat in my minivan a couple winters ago and while it does a very poor job of warming up when everything is operating correctly, it was down right miserable when it wasn't. I had cardboard in front of the radiator for a couple weeks before I could install a replacement. Another fun fact of the 6.4 powerstroke, it has two thermostats so twice the fun!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Yeti, I found that out. She called to say my truck needs stats, not stat. Why can't they keep that in stock. Had to order them and install tomorrow. No doubt it'll take all day again. I got shopping to do and I can't do it on my lawnmower.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 here enroute to the mid 80s again later. It's a bit hazy here early on but will no doubt clear later. We had heavy rain last evening starting at about seven and off and on until the early AM. The knee seems to be doing better each day, think that I will shortly be able to ditch the cane and get back to jazz dancing again. Rotflmao ;-)))

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly 22 degrees here in NE Michigan. The wind is from the SSW at 23 MPH which gives us a wind chill factor of +6. But, It's supposed to warm up today to 32, Yay! The snow has finally moved out and warmer weather is coming in for about a week or so. Warmer as in mid 30's during the daytime. I'll take it.

What a weekend from hell! As usual, the wife and I went down to babysit our grandkids for the weekend. The first couple of days was okay, but they were getting sick and tossing their cookies by the third day. And, I think I came down with something by the time we left on the forth day plus being overly tired from running after kids made me even more ill. Now my wife is sick too. Feeling ill, we drove home after making last minute stops to visit other kids and left something at one of their homes. We drove two hours and was almost home when we noticed an item missing. You know, going through the list of things in your head over and over, what did we forget this time. We all do it. Turned around and drove 2 hours back south to get the item turned around and drove 2 hours back home again. We finally made it home by 10:30 pm the second time around. Today, I'm ill and beat. I can hardly function. Not even thinking of going out to the shop today. I think I'll just stay inside and Veg.

I sure wish I was down south near *Saddletramp*. I told the wife we are taking a vacation after this babysitting gig is over. I need a break from kids and I need a big dose of warm weather.

*FF Bill*, sure sorry for your bad luck with your truck. I know how it feels to have your horse pull up lame.

*BB Yeti*, You are 100% correct on the road building. Michigan has replaced freeway pavement on the same 10 mile stretch of I-75 for years. You can count on it that every 5 years, the road crews come in and tear up roadway just to put down the same crap. It usually takes them 2 years in the process too. So, since they just got done with this project, you know it's gonna come around again in 2021 if not sooner.

Guys, as much as I want to keep going, I'm gonna stop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 14 at the house at 0700, but when the wife drove 1/2 mile to the river it was 8. Going to 42 today and even warmer tomorrow. Supposed to be in the 50's on Christmas. I hate that.

Man these kids will make you sick, literally. Sorry Don. You guys have had a bad run. Get some rest.

Truck will not be done til mid afternoon. Grrrrrr.

I made a stand of sorts for a 1800's cash drawer from a friends grandpas hardware store. He's gonna give it to his dad for Christmas. He asked for it to be made from some kind of antique wood. It's not that old, but it was rough Sawn oak that has knots and I didn't plane it very well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don try and get better.

I'm headed to shovel my driveway. We got 4"-5" over night. That lite fluffy stuff. It's 21 headed to 30, truly much nicer than a few days ago. Oh yeah, maybe 2"-3" or more coming.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

We've got a high of 73 for today here in San Diego. They're still calling for rain sometime this week, but they can't seem to get together on which day or days.

Don, rest is the best medicine. That will fix you up… eventually.

Bill, those positive thoughts should be reaching your truck right about now. They're kinda slow this time of year.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got the 5" of snow off a little after lunch. It's dropped another inch since then. It's suppose to ease off so I'm headed to the Man Cave for some peace and quite. I'm stuck in a house with 4 hormonally imbalanced women.
I need some calm. Think I'll lock the door and keep them out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got your positive thoughts about 3:30 DBob, about 30 minutes too late to be on time for my wife's little office Christmas dinner. I say little because it's just her and Brenda. Truck seems to be fixed again though. Hope that's it for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just in case you guys didn't catch it, there's a link to a video below the picture I posted.


----------



## dawsonbob

Now you see the power of positive thinking.


----------



## dawsonbob

Who says we don't have winter sports in San Diego?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Must be one of those synthetics ice rinks. They are putting one up in St. Louis by the arch this winter. Hey say it takes about twice the effort of real ice to slide. I'm not sure I would like that.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 64 now and only going to the high 70s today. Currently hazy and clouded over but the sun will shine later.

The knee is feeling much better but I have about a dozen other aches and pains that have been caused by me babying my knee. LOL ;-0

Don ….... Come on down, the weather's fine (but not until you heal, don't need no juvenile viruses wafting around down here, probably spell the demise of hundreds if not thousands of codgers).
Bill …... Nice till and hope that the truck is finally fixed.
Burly …...... LOCK the door. ;-))
DBob ….... Hope it rains all over your parade.

Tthhh-aaa-aatt-ss all folks.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's currently 18 with cloudy sky's and light winds. Forecast for today is 34 for the high. E-gads, what am I gonna do in this warm weather?

Feeling a little worse today. Woke up with plugged sinuses. We're supposed to go to town today, so while I'm there I may stop in at the clinic and get a poke in the butt. Here's a new one. My old desk top won't pick up the wifi signal anymore so I have to use my lap top computer. I hate using my lap top. What a difference. It's got that mouse pad in the center, so when I drag my thumb across it, something new happens each time. The screen keeps changing sizes. I put a post it note over the key pad so we'll see what happens now. I love that old PC.

*FF Bill*, I watched your you-tube video. Is that you talking? I like the clip. It's a neat old coin box. What on earth would your friend want one of those for?

*Dawson Bob*, I like the news clip you posted. It would be nice to ice skate with shorts on too. Of course, I can't even skate. The last time I was on a pair, I was in 6th grade. But it was neat to watch.

*Burly Bob*, I got a chuckle about the four hormonally imbalanced women in your house. Been there before. Good Luck. LOL

Well, I think I'm done for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It was about 34 when I went for my morning coffee and jog…Just joking on the jog…I barely make it to the toilet sometimes…It's pretty well clabbered over here in the mountains, and the high should get to about 52…maybe..Rain expected here on Friday….the day we leave for Texas for the Christmas holidays…But… I should be able to check in while there as my m-i-l has wifi…Just depends on how busy we get celebrating and having the outlaws over, also…

*Bill*...Glad to hear you're back up and running with the truck..Took 'em long enough, huh? Too bad you missed the party at your wife's place….You'll make it up over the holidays with good eats…

*dawsonBob*...I expect to see you in a video out on the ice rink…I just know you can skate..This is a good time to take advantage of the "cold stuff"....That's like being in the frozen Tundra….the only ice you'll see is man-made…..Put on them skates and do some figure 8's….lol.

*BobW*...Glad to hear the knee's better, so now other ailments pop up….That's typical…Get one thing feeling good, and here comes other aches and pains to take it's place….That's what happens when you're an old geezer….or is it codger…? My motto: Gettin' old ain't for sissies..!!

*Don*...I hope my desk top PC doesn't go out….I'd be s-o-l on using a laptop…I hate those things..My wife uses one all the time…I tried hers once, and talk about lost….I need one of my own just to practice on just in case….My wife plugs a mouse into hers, and uses it just like a desk top…I'd do the same thing, cause my fat fingers would be roaming all over the built-in mouse….Takes me ten minutes just to write a sentence….Sucks…
Hope you get over the crud….Seems that happens to you a lot….Get a shot, and take drugs….Get over it soon..Seems I never get sick, or my wife either…We keep our house around 68-70 year round, so that might make a difference (?)....don't know…I like it cool….We don't like breathing hot air…I've got her trained…lol..She just puts on more clothes..!!!

*BurlyBob*....You lucky dog, you…I've never had the oppurtunity to be around 4 hormonally imbalanced women before…but I'd like to be…...!!!!

That's all I have for now…Catch you outlaws later…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone.

Welcome to the first official day of winter.

71 and overcast is the call here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. That will increase to around 70 percent chance of rain later tonight through tomorrow. Another bigger front will be rolling through on Saturday, bringing substantial rain with it. Hallelujah, brother, it's Christmas in San Diego!

Bill, yeah, it's synthetic. What else would it be 50 yards from the ocean?

STBob, thanks for the good wishes. I think my parade is going to get rained on for sure. Glad to hear that the knee is getting better.

Don and Rick, actually, I used to be able to skate. Worked at a skating rink for awhile in high school. Boy, did I meet girls.

BBob, there was a time I would have liked the thought of four hormonally imbalanced women. Now I can't remember why I ever would have thought that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a new dryer today. When I left to get it it was 20. When I came home later to install it it was 50.

YesDon, that was me. The drawer was originally from his grandpas hardware store. He's giving it to his dad.

Rick, I made it to the party, just late.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just thought I'd mention that it's raining here is San Diego. Are the weather folks getting better, or just luckier?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 40s in WW today. Took the boyz home. We hit the 2.5 hour window where there isn't any rush hour. Won't be any window in a couple more years. WE went to the range yesterday to shoot 22s. They got bored after about an hour. Paper targets aren't as much fun as the reaction targets I put up at the TreeFarm.

Sounds like you caught a bad case of Public School Disease Don ;-(

Sorry about the truck saga Bill. That is beginning to sound like the makin's of a country western song.

DBob, I hope they don't shuffle the days and it gets moved from the future to the past where you didn't get it! It would be luck. Will it be enuf to count?

Don, Mine does the same thing. Every time I move the cursor the screen gets too small to see, gets so big there are only a few letters visible, everything is erased or it goes to a new page ;-) I can hardly wait to see what the next downgrade brings?

Rick, My wife uses a mouse too, but where is the excitement in that? ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Guys, Guys, Guys.. That's hormonally imbalanced…PMS imbalanced!!! There ain't no good in that no matter how you look at it. Not only that you got a 360 degree target on you 24/7! Me and the dog have been hiding in the shop and Man Cave for the last couple of days.
Well it's 9pm and it's 0 headed lower. You remember that 5 foot icicle I posted the other day. It's grown to 6'8".
It's pretty impressive, think I'll see if it will touch the ground in a day or so. Suppose to get up to 5" more snow in the next few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I didn't touch it with a 10 foot pole. I know about balance ;-)) Hope the icicle makes it to the ground before it breaks off!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 61 with the sun peeking through a light cloud cover. Going to be about 80 later.

Well, as the poet said: The woods are lovely dark and deep. But I have promises to keep and wood to work before I sleep…......... so….........

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 29 out with a chance it may get to 37 today here in lovely NE Michigan. A scary thing is happening, there is a big brite thing shining through the clouds. I haven't seen that in a while. The long term weather forecast is warmer temps for the next week. Yay!

My cold doesn't seem to be getting any better and yes, you are right *WW Bob*, it's a public school disease that caused it and I hate it. I usually never get sick, but when I get around those grandkids, it seems I come down with something every time.

*Rick*, I use an external mouse also with my lap top. It seems to be much easier to work with but, it doesn't disable the mouse pad on the lap top. So, I still have the thumb dragging problem. The PC just seems to be more comfortable to use. I guess I should be happy I have at least an alternative internet appliance available.

*Saddletramp*, It must be nice waking up to the sunshine every morning. How close are you to the gulf. I have lots of relatives down around Ft. Myers all the way up to Clearwater. I used to dream of having my coffee in the morning on the gulf shores of Florida.

*Burly Bob*, I get it about the hormonally imbalanced women in your house. Usually, if you get two women in the same room, your wondering which one will come out with the bruises. Women seem to not get along with each other when there are more than one in a room. So, multiple hormonlly imbalanced women in the same room means your gonna get the worse end of the stick. LOL

Even though I was sick, I still meandered out to the shop yesterday and did some work on a piece of furniture I've been working on. I used a "kreg" like tool yesterday for the first time. I kinda like it. It makes life a little easier. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it yet.

Well, that's it from beautiful NE Michigan. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

It was 40 at coffee time about 8:15, and plenty of sun, no wind, and now it's 42…not much change yet..No snow…no rain yet…that's tomorrow, and the high today will be 49-50…Depends on who you believe…

This may be my last post for a few days, as I'm leaving for Texas in the morning pretty early…It looks like clear sailing all the way there, and it'll take me about 12 hours to get there, if I don't rip or tear something, or bend it in the middle, and the weather there don't look too shabby, either….About like here , looks like….Got several things to do before we leave, like stop mail, check the fluids in the Suburban, pack later on, etc. So as of now, I won't try and catch up on the new post. From the information I got, it sounds like big doings will be going on while we're there, with Christmas, eats, visting, and of course, a nap(s) in there somewhere…lol.

All you guys (and gals) have a Merry Christmas, and if you travel, be safe on your sojourn, and return home unscathed….I'll make contact with you all prolly sometime after Christmas, if I can…..Remember--the longest journey begins with the first mile…!!!! Later guys…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

64 lovely, wet degrees is what it's supposed to be here in San Diego today. The rain will be tapering off this afternoon, and it should be dry through most of tomorrow. But tomorrow night, whoa, Nellie! We should get hard rain til Saturday evening. Christmas day should be nice and dry though.

Rick, you be careful on that drive.

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy in the 40s all day in WW. Supposed to rain later today.

Hope BBob survived the night wiht those women. He hasn't checked in yet this AM? ? ? ?

SWMBO had a bout with public school disease the first of September. I thought that was odd since she retired in June. Force of habit I guess. Only one other short one since. She hasn't had it bad enough to pass it along to me, knock on wood.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's about 68° on a cloudy and rainy mid-day here in the cactus patch … not much sleep last night as the slurping cacti kept me awake most of the night … This must be some of the stuff that slipped by Ole DawsonBob on it's way east. ... Whew thanks, we needed that.

Heads up Rick and Don;
Today I will share a lap top trick I paid lots of good bucks for … As I was typing on my laptop the curser would jump all over and other frustrating things… off to the geek squad I went, ... lots of cash later I learned that you can cure that by going into (on Win 10) Control Panel, choose Hardware, pick Devises and Printers, then choose mouse. 
With that screen open look right under the word Profiles and there is a square check box that says " Disable internal pointing devise when external USB pointing devise is attached" Check that box.

I am such a computer dummy, that it just makes me proud to finally be able to share something

Be safe around those sharp tools and please be well … and avoid at all costs the public school disease.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, you're welcome. Just wait til you see what's coming for Christmas eve.


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy and DBob don't let a little rain get you down. It's 16 now headed to single digits and we're suppose to get more snow, HOT DOG!!!

So you guys know how I occasionally come up with a witty phrase. I was out in the garage trying to slap some varnish on a few boxes I made. I don't have real good heat in my garage/shop. Just 3 milk house heaters and they can't keep up with this cold very well. This varnish is drying almost as fast as I get on and it comes to me!
I'm "cryogenically finishing". I know that's great for treating metal but it might be a little questionable for wood.
It'll make a good line of BS when I pass them off. That's something I have a pretty decent handle on, a good line of BS.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I can't speak for Mike, but I wouldn't let a little rain get me down. It's raining still/again, and I love it!

Cryogenically finishing wood sounds like some new scientific method. Sounds important, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heyyyy youuuuu guysssss. It got up to about 40 today. We are supposed to have some sloppy snow and sleet tomorrow night. Then rain Saturday and Sunday. Maybe 60 degrees on Christmas. I hate warm Christmas. It's just not right. I work today, then off tomorrow, work Christmas Eve. Then home for a few before I head to Colorado for skiing. I'm pretty sure there will be snow there.

BBob, for cryo-finishing I recommend shellac. It will still dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for the tip Bill. I'll remember that for the next time. Honestly I've never tried shellac and have been meaning to do so. Kind of like hide glue, one of those things I'm definitely going to check into. I saw the weather today and there's suppose to be a big storm coming you should have no trouble finding snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not for everything, but if you make something and want to put some kind of finish on it quick, shellac dries very quickly. It is also quite glossy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, It is on the way. Rained close to 1/2" this afternoon.


----------



## DonB

I have a desire for a better week.

On the Mon the 12th of December, we had to put our dog down. Best dog ever. If you were a human she was your friend. If you could scratch behind her ears you were a friend forever. She got an acute case of Addison's disease which destroys the kidneys. So my wife of 55 years and I were really bummed out.
On Tues the 13th, my sister-in-laws house burned to the ground in Kingston, RI. Her grandson woke her and carried her out in 14 degree weather with just PJs on and no shoes. The house burned to the ground. One cat survived. They had no insurance. The community is helping out.
On Thur the 15th, my sister went to the ER with serious chest pains. We are in our 70s. She has had sugar since she was 16 which has caused many heart problems with triple by-passes, etc….. She is home now, doing well. 
WE figure that if we can all survive through the end of December, whatever test we were presented with should be over. I sure hope 2017 is a positive upswing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Don, sorry to hear all that. Glad the fire did not hurt anyone.
I was at a two alarm fire this morning at 0400. Luckily it was an unoccupied log home. Tired though.
Eye doctor this morn and then Christmas with inlaws. FIL wants to go drink beer for lunch with friends. Ok, pull my leg.


----------



## BurlyBob

Geez DonB. You've really been put thru the ringer. Like Bill, thankfully everyone is alright. I know what you mena about your Dog. I cried like a baby when I had to put my Yellow lab, Maggie, down. She had cancer and the vet came to my house. I had her in my arms when he gave her the needle. Best dog I ever had.

It's snow this morning and cold. I'm pretty sure wood working in the garage is next to impossible till it warms up.
I'm gonna go crazy cooped up in this house.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 here this am heading towards the mid 80s again. Plenty of sunshine and blue skies with just a scattering of fluffy white clouds. I pushed a little too hard yesterday and now the knee is crying about it. One step forward and two steps back. lol

Dan ….,.. sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope that 2017 is better for you.

Grumpy ….,..... Thanks for the computer wizardry. I will have to see if it works on my old windows 7 computater.

Rick …...... Have a great Christmas in Texas.

Artsy …........ We're not very far from the gulf as the crow flies but with this crazy traffic down here it usually takes about an hour to get there. We are however, sort of right on the Caloosahatchee River which is about a mile wide at this point and still in the tidal zone.

Well DS, as the poet said: The woods are lovely dark and deep. But I have promises to keep and wood to work before I sleep. So ….............. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year …....... No, make that Merry Christmas and have an absolutely fantastic 2017.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## DonB

BB and Bill - thanks for the kind words. Bob - I held Missy also. And yes, it rips your heart out.
Bill - thankful you were unhurt fighting the fire. Thanks for your service. We are in Gulf Breeze, FL, so its 67 today and 75 or so for Christmas. Yes, I know, some have to suffer.


----------



## BurlyBob

BobW ST. I sure hope you get in some of that great bass fishing down there. When I was hauling cars I kept trying to get a load to Florida in Feb or March. They kept sending me to Montana, the Dakota and your old stomping grounds. I asked why they wouldn't send me south, was it because I knew how to drive in the snow. Yup that's it, why? I wanted to fish Okochobee once in my life.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we are in the mid 60°'s (or is that 60's°?) cloudy and we had 1" in the rain gauge last evening … now 1" of rain don't sound like much to most of you folks, but out here in the cactus patch where rain doesn't soak in, it just runs off, it causes problems … I-17 down in Pheonix was closed because of flooding, lack of adequate pumps to clear the water. Also lots of flooding in many neighborhoods. 
Up where I live we only have to be careful of flash floods in the washes … So it makes a great day to stay in the shop.

My heart goes out to you DonB, and we will remember you in our prayers.

I think Saddletramp is gloating a bit about that Florida weather … Strange how I recognize that …

BBob I think you just enjoy that cold weather … I had a friend in Kansas that used to go fishing in the mid winter and the ice would jamb up the eyelets of the pole … Geeezz ain't this fun!

Be safe and above all be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

A cloudy 63 is about all we'll see here in San Diego today. It'll be even colder tomorrow, because there's a cold front moving in with the next storm, which should hit us tonight. The one we had over the last couple of days brought the rain total for the month up to 1.97 inches. The storm tonight and tomorrow should dump at least another inch on us. I think Grumpymike is catching these things after they blow through San Diego. Heads up Mike, there's another one coming. We have much the same problems that Mike talked about: we're just not set up to take that much rain at one time. Need the rain, but it causes dangerous flooding.

I just realized that I have gone over a year without a cigarette. Yay, me!

DonB, I can sympathize. I think the other guys have pretty much said it all. Hope things go much better in 2017.

P.S. We're getting snow in our mountains (about 45 minutes East of here). White Christmas, anyone?


----------



## Grumpymike

Woo Hoo! for you DBob, One year is a big accomplishment. I had my last one in 1999 and I haven't looked back yet.
The worst part of the habit to break is the reaching for them.

Glad to see some snow in those California hills, been too long with no snow pack.

Another storm coming from the Pacific North West too. I think WWBob is sending some of that Oregon mist …

Keep 'em commin' guys, I love the smell of the desert after a good rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Mike. I'm proud of myself.

The next storm will hit us late tonight through tomorrow night, then dry up for Christmas. I imagine it will hit you a few hours after it hits us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Eye doctor said my distance vision is still great, but close up I need to just get some OTC glasses. It's been raining and sleeping all day, but with Temps around 37 it's of no consequence.

DBOB, I'm proud of you too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, You just revealed your age; 45 +/- 1 ;-)

DBob, Congrats. I remember that anniversary too.

DonB sorry to hear that. May a better 2017 be in your future.

Snowing in WW today, but melting, temp was about 35. I helped my grandson work on his bathroom remodel. Trying to set the tub. Glad I wasn't a plumber!

GrumpyMike, we got an overflow of Oregon Mist. Take all you want ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Close BobWW. I'm 42 and soon to be 43.
Merry Christmas Eve. We are gonna have non-Christmas-like weather this year. Almost 60 tomorrow. Blah.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 71 now 86 later with a chance of rain this evening. The sky is a crystal clear blue with a lovely sun shining down on us and a gentle breeze tickling our fancy. All in all a perfect day.

DBob …....... Congrats, wish that I could.

Bill ….......... Don't break your arm patting yourself on the back, I have the same diagnosis from the opthalmologist and I am, wait for it, .............................. 69. LOL ;-))

Burly …....... Come on down. I don't have a boat but I bet that we can rent one.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 32 and cloudy. Our high for today will be 37. Tomorrow it's supposed to reach 46, WOW! But no worries, it will crawl back down to the 20's the next day. We got about 2" of snow last night which in turn makes the roads a little nasty.

My cold or crud, whichever, is still holding on. The wife and I went to the doctor yesterday and found out neither of us have strep, so that's good. But, he loaded us up on a bunch of Antibiotics. Hopefully, we'll start feeling good in a few days. Just in time to babysit again and get sick all over again.

*G Mike*, I liked your computer idea and went right away to check it out. Unfortunately, I have windows 7 and couldn't find the mouse kill button. I found the mouse part but, there is nothing on there about disabling the mouse. I guess I'll just live with what I've got for now. Thanks for the advise.

*Rick*, I know your not gonna read this, but safe travels just the same.

*FF Bill*, Just a word of advise from this old fart. If you buy some cheaters, buy a bunch of them and put them in various places you will need them ie; Truck, wood shop, bathroom (LOL), FD Office, etc. You get the picture. I used to hunt for mine all the time until I got a bunch and put them everywhere, and it works too.

*Dawson Bob*, I am proud of you too. I gave mine up back in 87. I still have a hankering for one once in a while when I see someone fire one up. But, then I remember how I couldn't breath when I was using them and the feeling goes away quickly. Stick too it, you just may have bought yourself a few more years.

*Dawson Bob and Grumpy Mike*, I know 1 inch of rain ain't much for us but, I know it's a lot for you guys.

*Don B.*, I truly hope your 2017 will be a much brighter year than the last. I pray things get better for you and your family.

Well guys, I don't want to bore you guys any further. Merry Christmas boys. I hope Santa gives you everything you want and more. Pray for peace and for our troops and our emergency peeps that are in harms way. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like there's good news here and some not so good.

DBob way to go on dumping those coffin nails.

Bill about those OTC readers. A tip my friend gave me. Grab a bottle of some OTC medication cold pills or something and a pair of readers. When you find a pair that you comfortably read that itty bitty print on the back of the bottle. That's the strength you buy. The doctor gave me a prescription for some and when I tried them I also got a headache. Tried some weaker ones and they fit the bill.

DonW ykou keep trying to get well.

As for me, I'm pooped. Shovel 3" of snow last night and another 4" this morning. It's getting a little tough to pitch it over the mounds I've built up. Good news is that I get to rest up. No snow till Tuesday.

Every body have a great day and Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good damp morning, everyone,

56 is the predicted high for today here in San Diego. The big storm with heavy rain that we were supposed to get overnight never materialized as far as I know. A few showers, yeah, but those seem to have dried up, too. It's still cloudy out there, but there are also big patches of sunny blue skies. We may get a few more little showers, but I don't think they'll amount to much.

STBob, It's not real easy, but a three month stay in hospital will do the trick. After smoking for more than 50 years, it took a bit of work. You can do it, Bob.

I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas, just in case I miss someone tomorrow.

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, thanks for the advice on buying numerous Laura of glasses. I learned that lesson from my dad. He never had to remember to take glasses with him, because he always kept a pair everywhere he went. Now, he wears prescription ones pretty much all the time.

BBob, that's a good idea on picking the right strength. The doctor did tell me that I should just pick what strength seemed best. He said I may want stronger ones for more detailed work. I'm gonna try to find some safety/readers that I can wear all the time in the shop. I'll keep a pair in the truck, at the FD, on my end table and in the shop.

BBob, I'm sure happy you're getting all the snow you want. Seems like you've already gotten more than you got all last winter.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill we've gotten way more than the past 3 years. About safety glasses and bi focals. I bought a pair of clear and tinted for sunglasses with reader inserts from Duluth Trading. I don't use the clear ones all that much in the shop, though I really should! But those tinted sunglasses are fantastic! I keep them on the dash of my PU. Honestly I think I'd be lost without them. You might want to check them out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob, I'll check Duluth.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, Don't know what the weather is like right now but it got pretty warm today. The snow on my truck is almost gone.

I just wanted to chirp in on the eye glass thing again.

*Burly Bob*, that is a good idea on how to pick up a pair of cheaters. I never thought of that. When it comes to the shop, I have to wear safety glasses. It's been scared into me over the years. Too many things flying at me in the shop; sawing, routering, turning, etc. Plus I can't read a lick without them Mine has bifocals in them and I wear them all the time in my shop. I sometimes forget they are on me and I wear them into the house. While in the shop, they are part of me. Good Luck *FF Bill*.

Burly Bob, BTW, think of all that wonderful exercise you're getting while shoveling all that snow. LOL

*All y'all*, Merry Christmas guys and stay safe.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Christmas Eve was another gray day in WW in the 40s, sprinkles or at least the ground was wet.

I was 20/400 until cataract implants in my mid 40s. Lots of experience with cheaters. I have had the optometrists change my prescription to what I could see with and glasses remade more than once. What you see best with is definitely the way to go. I was always careful where I laid them down because I could not find them unless I was a foot or 2 from them ;-(

This is when I miss being on the farm. At midnight on Christmas Eve the cows talk to each other. We never missed it, but had to be very quiet and careful. If they figure out someone is eavesdropping they clam up until next year.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## saddletramp

MERRY CHRISTMAS and good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 now mid 80s later again (same old, same old). Sunshine and blue skies abound. To all of you who are not receiving the weather of your desires, I'm sorry to have to be reporting on the near perfect weather here in sunny SW Florida every day but I can only report that that Mother Nature delivers. Rest assured that when She gives us a truly ********************ty day that I will report that also with the same zeal that I have been reporting the good days. 

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un and have the best Christmas ever.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Merry Christmas everybody,

We left home Friday morning, and it rained on us through most of Arkansas all of Oklahoma till we hit Texas. Took me about 13 hours to drive it, due to the rain. But we made in good shape, and unscathed. Just been visting and eating good grub with the in laws. More outlaws coming this morning for the " big feed" about 12-12:30. My son and his family are in Amarillo staying with my daughter and family. Tomorrow they drive down here to spend the day with us. Then me and the wife will drive up to Amarillo to have Christmas with the daughter….Whew…lots of running, visting, and eating…. The weather here is not bad..it was 65 this morning, it's raining, and the wind is hohwlong at 35 mph.. typical for Texas… 
The outllaws will be her shortly, so I'll say Merry Christmas, and y'all have a good day and evening, and hope everyone gets what they want from Santy.. I won't get anything, as I've been pretty ugly this year. You guys and gals stay safe and warm.. Until next time…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, and a very merry Christmas to all!

If you don't celebrate Christmas, then a very happy whatever it might be to you and yours.

57 sizzlingly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Okay, maybe it's not sizzling, but it's not freezing, either.

Rick, if ugly were a reason for Santa to not bring gifts, he would have come in to my place and taken everything I have.

Once again, I hope everyone has the best Christmas they've ever had, and the best New Year, too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas to all. DBob, I think it may be warmer here today…...if these clouds give way.
I got to ring in Christmas at a flue fire last night, which was right after a vehicle accident, which was at the same time as a guy with swollen testicles. Don't ask.
We had a nice time this morning with our gifts. Cindy made donuts. I got some things. A digital caliper and a Wixey gauge for my TS. And of course, Cindy got me these.


----------



## dawsonbob

How distinguished you look wearing those. It'll take a little time, but you'll get used to wearing them… eventually.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My biggest problem right now is trying to look up at the tv thru them.


----------



## dawsonbob

I've been wearing them for over thirty years, and I still do that ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

Chilly this mornin' at 49°, but broken clouds mean sunny spots to warm the day to the mid 60's … 
It's a white Christmas north of us in the high country, but I think I'll stay home today and enjoy watching the snow on TV.

I felt kind of guilty giving My wife gift certificates this year, but then I thought about how wonderfully blessed we are that I couldn't think of a thing she really needed … 
the kitchen is stuffed with all the gadgets, her sewing room is full, and she has clothes that still have the tags on them from two years ago … Life is good.

I put the Turkey in the BBQ grill at 10:30 so it will be ready about 1:30 for an early dinner and lots of picking and snacking the rest of the day … Diet? Diet? What stinkin' diet??

My prayer for today is that each and everyone of you have a rich and wonderful Christmas with your families.

Be safe nad please stay well


----------



## BurlyBob

It's over! They are all gone! It's peaceful and calm! Loved the first couple of hours. Somewhere between hour 3-4 the high pitched women shrieking for the attention of my 2 year old grandson started to get to me. Then the toilet plugged. I spent over an hour trying to clean it out with no luck. So we had to shuttle to Daughters house as the need arose. It just don't get no better does it?

Tomorrow a trip to the hardware store for a couple of wax rings followed by a fun filled day of the worse sort of plumbing. Did I ever mention how much I love to do plumbing. It's right up there with a colonoscopy! Yup, I sure am looking forward to Tuesday!


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, by the way, Merry Christmas, Bob!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks DBob. That makes me feel warm al over!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Thought it might, BBob, thought it might.


----------



## DonB

Wow! These comments are better than goin to the movies or a so called comedy show on TV. My wife and I really appreciate the kind words relating to our nasty week. 
BBob: I also will look into the glasses. Thanks much for the info.
For The Rest: Please have a wonderful, stress free 2017.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. AM temp here today was 65. Going to be in the mid 80s later. It's sunny with nearly clear skies, just a few wispy white clouds. The knee is still a bit sore but is coming along.

Ya know, if I could learn to copy and paste on this phone like I can on the computater, I could just copy this post and then, paste it again every morning. Down right monotonous it's getting. Some different weather we need. Talking like Yoda I am. Stop it I must.

Boy, I think that I really need to get out in my tiny shop and do something, anything.

Hope that y'all had a truly wonderful Christmas, I know that I did, and that 2017 far exceeds your wildest expectations. 

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy and raining out this morning in NE Michigan. The temp is 36 and flying up to 50 today. It's been a mixed bag of precipitation with rain, freezing rain and some snow. But, the good news is the rain is finally moving out and the warm temps begin at least for today. Tomorrow, the temps will fall and the moisture on the ground will freeze.

Well, the big day is over. I hope Christmas was good to everyone of you guys. I can't complain, my wife and I went to Frankenmuth, Mi. for our Christmas dinner. It's a charming town that is dedicated to the German life. Every business in this town has to sport the bavarian look on all the buildings; even McDonalds. People from all across the country flock here all year round just check this place out.










*Saddletramp*, You keep up those warm weather reports from the sunshine state. If I was somewhere warm, I'd rub it in whenever I could.

*FF Bill*, I don't wear my cheaters while I'm watching TV. But, I read a book while I'm watching the commercials, then I wear those things.

Before I close, I wanted to tell all y'all that I'm at the end of my illness finally. I'm not as stuffed up as I started out to be. It took me a week to get by this mess. Just in time to do it all over again this coming weekend. Yep, we babysit one more time. Hopefully there'll be enough antibiotics in our system to keep the bad bug away. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Don W, I've been to Frankenmuth. I delivered a car there back in '99. It is a beautiful little town. I'm hoping one day to show it to my wife.

Well, it's -2 here and a real beautiful sunshiny day. Looks like it's going to be a great day to fix a plugged toilet. I just live for days like this!!!

I month or so ago I put together some troughs using pallet pieces. I've got them in from of the fence so we can feed the birds and quail. We find it enjoyable to watch their antics. Now I got European banded doves gorging on the stuff intended for the quail. Think I'm gonna get set up to knock a few off with my BB gun. But not until after I fix the toilet!!

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

The call is for 63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Just in case you were wondering, we've had a whopping 2.55 inches of rain this month. Well, it's whopping for us, anyway. But wait! There's more! If the weather folks are to be believed, we stand a good chance of rain Thursday night through Saturday. How lucky can one town get?

BBob, all kidding aside, I commiserate. I can't think of a more onerous, distasteful task than plumbing. Sometimes, I think I'd rather get shot. Well, maybe not. Been there, didn't like it.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. AM temp here today was 67. Going to be in the mid 80s later. It's sunny with nearly clear skies, just a few wispy white clouds. The knee is still a bit sore but is coming along.

LOL. Still don't know how to copy and paste but the server didn't remove yesterday's post from the formatting box so except for a making a slight change to the AM temp, I reused the first paragraph. LOL

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little colder than yesterday at 26. 28 is the forecast high for today. Yesterday was a record breaking temperature day at 54. It was so nice, I was working in the shop with the doors open. But, back to reality, the snow is gently falling and so is the temps.

As I said, I worked in the shop yesterday on a project I started before I got ill. The project calls for some dado's for a shelf system and I needed a means to make straight dado's with my router. So, I made a router guide and it turned out pretty good however, it took me about 2 hours to get the results I wanted. But, in the end, it worked out pretty good.

*Burly Bob*, you just made my day. You were in my part of the world. While you were here, did you get anything to eat at the two huge restaurants they have there? Frankenmuth is a neat place to visit, but expensive. I can't complain though, our (all you can eat) dinner for the both of us was only $60. And we had 4 take home boxes filled. When the waiter came to our table for seconds, I told him I was stuffed and he said, "so that means you want more chicken to take home, I'll get more for you". I'll be eating chicken for the rest of the week.

*Saddletramp*, I'll bet you've been to Frankenmuth at least once. Of course, ST lives in a great area with some great restaurants like "Don's Drive In".

*Dawson Bob*, 2.5" of rain so far? That's great! I hope you don't drown. LOL

Well, it's almost that time of the year that we ask ourselves "What have we learned from this past year and how can we apply it to next year"? Think about it and give a reply.

I'm gonna get out of here and do something so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 17, snowing, blowing and drifting. Think I'll stay inside where it's warm. No sense even thinking about shoveling snow in this wind. That big icicle is about 4"-6" from contact with the ground. It should make contact in the next day or two.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hovering around 40 in WW. Christmas day was sunny, had some rain yesterday, other than that , high, bright overcast.

The Adventures of BBob would make a great book ;-)

*"What have we learned from this past year and how can we apply it to next year"? Think about it and give a reply.*

Procrastination has to end!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

It'll be a sunny 68 here in San Diego today. They're still predicting rain for Friday and Saturday, although we all know how reliable they are. This may be the last chance for rain this calendar year, although the rain year doesn't end til sometime in June. Don't ask me why the do it that way, 'cause I don't know. It's just one of those things that they do to confuse us.

WWBob is absolutely right: Procrastination has to end! I think I'll schedule it for… later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. 14.5 hours of driving and I found the snow in CO. I think I'll ski on it tomorrow.
I'll try and check back tomorrow.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 66 here in the early AM, 74 now, mid 80s later. The knee is a little more painful today, must have pushed to hard yesterday. I guess I'll never learn.

Artsy …....... Yupper, I've been to Frankenmuth a number of times. Went to Zender's, ate the chicken …........... lol. Funny that you should mention Don's Drive-in, Jean and I ate there just before the migration. The absolutely best cherry shakes on the planet. Not exactly a five star restaurant though. We do have, in addition to the big chains, a number of very good mom and pop type eateries and more than our share of Fine Dining. It's an easy place to pack on extra pounds.

My RA has my hands all bunged up this morning making it difficult to type on this phone so I'm going to close.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang, Just a note to say I've been very sick since Christmas Day. I came down with the crud, and found out I have Broncitis and Phenumonia. Been running a fever, then chills, and very weak. Haven't got to go anywhere or do anything. Being sick sucks, but being away from home is even worse. Got go back to bed… getting weak..


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi all, it's 58°with the "real feel" of 67° under partly cloudy skies at mid day here in the cactus patch … just another cool winters day.

Went out looking at new trucks yesterday; came home with a reaffirmed love for my truck. The new ones have a few new bells and whistles that are nice but not worth the cost in my book … Besides that mine is "Spade-4".

*Procrastination has to end!* And I'll get right on that starting tomorrow, ... Or the next day.

Rick, be well my friend, and soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

74 sunderful degrees is the forecast for today here in San Diego. Still looking like a good chance of rain on Friday and Saturday. If we could add another inch to our total, I'd be happy as a clam in … whatever makes a clam happy.

Bill,you don't have enough snow around your place, you have to drive almost 15 hours to find more? Have fun.

STBob, rest that knee. Try not to stress it - knees don't like being stressed when they're trying to heal.

Damn, Rick, you just can't catch a break. Seems like you get sick every time you go down there. Is there something in the water in Texas?


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap oh dear, Rick, Can't you catch a break once in a while. Wasn't long ago you got you hand all bunged up and now sicker than a dog. What's up man? Get well soon. By the way hows the hand healing up?

Nothing new on my end. No snow for the near future. looks like single digit cold and sub zero temps next week. 
I was trying build another mallet and busted the handle. That's an easy fix. Chisel work on end grain hard maple is not that easy I'm finding out.

You remember that big icicle I posted. It's a little over 8' and growing. I've got 16" of snow in the yard. No snow in the forecast.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 63 here in the early AM, 69 now and 79 later. A little ground fog earlier but clear blue skies and sunshine now. Another perfect day. What else can I say, this is the place to be in the winter. The knee is a little bit better today, now if I don't overdo ….......................

Rick ….......... You are right, being sick sucks!!! So, get over it!! Soon!!!! :-(

DBob ….......... Hope you get a flood. ;-)

Well ds, the knee is better but the hands aren't so, that's all I've got for now.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I still have this crud, but am feeling somewhat better, but not much. Been taking junk to get over it, but now my wife and f-I-l both have it . The hacking and coughing has eased up some, and my breathing is a little better, with the Ned's we have on hand. There is no doctor in this little hick town, so we just endure. I/we haven't been out of the house since we got here. Talk about sucks!!!!! I have no idea on the temps or weather, cause all I do is go from the bed to a chair for a bit, try to sit up a while, then right back to bed, I'm so weak. Now my wife's the same way. As soon as I can do it, I'm going home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

77 and sunny except in the parts that are cloudy here in San Diego today. The cloudy parts will grow and will bring us rain tomorrow through Saturday, and a little on Sunday, too, if we're lucky.

STBob, thanks for the good wishes. I have a set of plans here from Arks 'R' Us that's just been gathering dust. Maybe now…

Rick, sorry that you're still feeling cruddy. I'll bet you'll feel better with Texas in your rear view mirror.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy Supposed to rain a little today, but not much. Overcast and not far from 40 24/7.

Wishing all of your on the sick and injured lest a speedy recovery. Surely things will be better next year and it is just around the corner. Happy New Year!

Getting a few things ready to help my grandson with his bath remodel tomorrow. At least he is no longer procrastinating! ;-) I am hoping to follow his lead.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Skiing was good today. Getting a bit icy though. It started out about 15 and got to about 30 without a cloud in the sky. Liam was in a lesson today. We will ski together tomorrow at Vail.


----------



## dawsonbob

Way to go, Bill! Have fun!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I feel for you. Been there before and it weren't no fun.

Wow Bill, 30 degrees! I may not see that any time soon. It's suppose to get real cold in a few days. Low singles during the day and sub zero at night. Enjoy your skiing.

I thinking a garage clean up and organizing day for tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

"I thinking a garage clean up and organizing day for tomorrow."

Whoa there, BBob. Don't rush into anything that makes the rest of us with procrastination issues look bad. Better to sit back and think about it for awhile.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Be careful what you ask for. 52 here now and only going to 69. However, the skies are blue and the sunshine is pouring down in buckets. Oh, and we have red flag fire warnings for today.

The knee is feeling better each day, knock on wood, but the hands are still giving me fits. Damned RA.

Rick …........ That sounds like a full blown case of influenza. That's nothing to fool with, it has a tendency to want to provide a bit of population control, especially amongst us old farts. If it gets any worse, see a medico. Get better and then, as Dbob said, put Tejas in your rear view.

Y'all stay warm, stay or get healthy, be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you might be right. I checked the weather after my 1st cup of coffee. It's 10 and might hit 23. Definitely no rushing to the garage until after the heaters do some work.

This type of cold starts to wear on a fella. I need to get outside for a while.

Here's an unusual bit of news from my area. Seems there was a herd of 41 elk that had bedded down on the Oregon side of the Snake River. The next morning they tried to cross to the Idaho side. That area is a dammed up reservoir about half a mile wide or so in that area. Also it's covered in several inches of snow. Apparently the ice broke around them and they all drowned. Sad to loose that many elk.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I still feel pretty rough, as this crud just won't go away. I don't have any strength to do much except go from the bed to the chair for a while, then back to bed….Haven't been out of the house since we got here. Too weak. I can't wait to get out of this town and head back to Arkansas. At least if I'm gonna feel bad, I'd rather be home doing it.

BobW…. I don't think it's the flu, as I don't seem to have the flu symptoms, like I thought I might.. This is different it seems like.. 
Well…. I'm trying to gather enough strength to take a shower and another cup of joe. Then back to the rack.


----------



## dawsonbob

Glorious soggy morning, everyone!

64 un-sunny degrees here in San Diego today. The sky is, as Rick would say, heavily "clabbered over." It's the kind of sky you love to see when you need rain, and boy, do we need rain!

It started in the wee hours of the morning and was hard enough to wake me up (which doesn't take much). I slept off and on throughout the night listening to soothing sounds of rain outside my window (as much as I love rain, I prefer it outside my window, not inside: I'm funny like that). I woke up early enough, thought I would listen to the rain for awhile, and promptly fell back asleep. Didn't roll out of the rack til 0930. Yep, I'm lazy, alright.

This rain should last til Sunday morning. I love it!

BBob, I hate to see that happen to any number of elk. Beautiful creatures. If they're going to die, they should feed someone.

Rick, a hot toddy and rest: that's the ticket.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. The sky's a crystal clear blue, an osprey just flew over clutching a fish, the sun is shining and it's, OMG, it's it's O-M-G, it's 44 degrees!!!?? I'm going to have to do a careful examination of all extremities to check for frostbite. ;-)) It is supposed to get up to 79 later though. So, we'll end up with another near perfect day despite the frosty start.

Damned knee, it's been one step forward and two steps back ever since I injured it. The hands are a little better this morning though and that's a good thing.

Rick …....... Glad that it doesn't seem to be the flu. Chicken noodle soup with a generous whiskey chaser will fix you right up.

Burly …....... Damn!! What a waste. Mother Nature will get you if you don't watch out.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It seems I'm not doing much better, as I feel terrible again this morning. I did manage to look out at the temp, and it's 47, with plenty of sun, looks like. I'd haven't been out of this house since we got here. Seems like everyone else eating better but me.. The crud has settled deep down in my chest, and still hacking. I would make me a hot toddy, but my inlaws don't allow alcohol in their house, so that's out. Can't wait to get back home. There are no doctors close ( at least 30 miles away). Sure hope everyone is feeling better than me..


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick here's hoping you survive and get back home soon. Sounds like you really need to see a doctor. My wife just got over a bout with some sort of cold/sinus issue. She got some antibiotics to kick it. Might be what you need.

Got down to -4 this morning was -2 at 0630 when I got up. It's going to be cold or colder for several weeks.

All you try not to party to hardy tonight. I know I won't I'm to old for such nonsense anymore. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## saddletramp

Rick …..... Thirty miles be damned, go see the Doc.

Burly …....... You are indeed fortunate to be able to get sleep to keep you Beautiful. I won't be partying either as I need my sleep just to keep me fat and ugly. What would you call that?? Ugly sleep? BTW, already up to 69 degs.

EDIT: 50 minutes later and it's now 73 with a slight breeze. Back in my shorts and flip-flops.

Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good New Years Eve morning to all.

it's supposed to get up to 61 wet degrees here in San Diego today. It might make it. Maybe. Who cares when they have rain, glorious rain, to make the palm trees grow.

Rick, I have to second what STBob said. If you don't make the thirty mile trip, you may never leave Texas. You've been too sick for too long: see a doctor.

As far as partying to usher in the new year, I'm also too old for such shenanigans. Come ten o'clock, I'll be in bed wearing earplugs.

I wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry New Year's Eve. It seems I messed up my knee yesterday. I think I have a partially torn MCL. I still skiied today. Lots of ibuprofen and a knee brace made that possible. When I get up to drive home in the morning it will be very stiff and sore. Cindy got me an appointment to see my orthopedist, but not until the 11th. Bummer.

Rick, feel better. It seems you always get sick when not home.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## saddletramp

HAPPY NEW YEAR from starry SW Florida. Spent a quiet evening at home with my far better half watching 'Texas Rising', just finishing my solitary glass of brandy then off to bed.

Hope that 2017 is a good'un for y'all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Happy New Year all. I"m headed to bed it's 9:30 and getting real cold -1 and headed lower.

Bill that is some beautiful country. I can see why you enjoy it. Hope your knee is not in to bad shape.

Night all.


----------



## saddletramp

Good first morning of this sparkling New Year from sunny SW Florida. 68 here now and hangover free, low 80s later. The skies are a lovely blue without a cloud in sight and the sunshine is so intense that everything is aglow with the promise of a year of awesomeousity.

Burly …....... I see that you went off to bed early. Are you beautiful this morning??? ;-)

Bill …....... OUCH!!, I feel your pain. No, really, I do.

Rick …........ What did the medicine man say?

Well ds, I've rattled on for long enough so, y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

StBob, I'm about as pretty as I'll ever get. At least the dog still loves me or is it the treats? I forget.

The new year came in real cold last night -7 shortly before 1am. Glad I was sleeping thru it. It's warmed up to 6 and might make 15.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's 40 and sun shinning here in Mid-Michigan. Not a cloud in the sky and most of the snow we got in December is almost gone. The immediate forecast is nice weather for the next couple of days and then back to being cold again.

The wife and I are babysitting again this weekend and this is the first opportunity I've had to get on here. I wish you all well, and yes even you* Rick.* FYI, I'm just getting over what crud I had two weeks ago. I went to the clinic and then to my doctor about the crud. My doc said there are two types of virus going around and both are long lasting unless you take antibiotics to get rid of it. So, Rick, get on the stick and quit being stubborn. Go to a clinic and get some meds or you will be in Texas until summer.

*Burly Bob*, sure was terrible all those creatures dying that way. I hate to see it happen.

*Dawson Bob*, I love to hear the rain fall myself. It's soothing. It puts me to sleep every time.

*ST*, It sounds nice down yonder, even the cold temps.

*FF Bill*, don't screw up your knee on the slopes. If you're gonna mess up your knee, do it at work.

*WW Bob*, I don't mind re-modeling when it's someone else's house. They can pay for the damages I make. LOL

Well boys, my wife is home from the store, so it's time to help her with the groceries. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Grumpymike

New Years morning brings a chilly 58° and rain here in the cactus patch, Boy we really needed that, and that means that there will be snow in the mountains … could there be the start of a new snow pack??

Thank you Dawson Bob for sending some showers our way, we were way below the yearly average.

Lots of noise last night around midnight … Lots of test firing of weapons and fireworks too boot … I turned over and went back to sleep … first time I've been able to do that since I came home in 1970 … So I guess it does go away after a time …

I turned a few small items in the shop yesterday, and the dog slept under the lathe while I was turning … Now a short haired dog would shake and be clean … but a long haired Dachshund? Yeah they shake, but the sawdust and chips stick like glue … So fortunately he's not afraid of the shop vac … So we shop vac the dog before we go back into the house.

Get well Rick, That is my command for the day … 
And I would like to wish all the LJ community the very best for the new year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good New Years morning, and the best to you and yours throughout the coming year;

A nice, shiny high of 58 for us here in San Diego today. The rain has quit for now, but the skies are still overcast, and there's a 30 percent chance of rain this afternoon. I couldn't find accurate data for the month of December, but the last I did see put us over 3 inches for the month. Wow! Over three inches of rain in a single month! Too cool for words, my friends, too cool for words.

Bill, like BBob said, that's some pretty country. I imagine you're on your way home by now. Hope you didn't do any permanent damage to the knee.

Mike, you're welcome. On the rare occaissions we do get rain, I try to redirect it in your direction ;-) We get a lot of the same kinds of noise on New Year, and there's some jerk across the freeway who lets off a full mag from an AK every year. I've learned to use earplugs on New Years. It helps some. I immediately understood your reference to coming home in 1970. Yeah, it does go away after a time. Mostly, but not completely.

Rick, I sure hope you're doing something about seeing a doctor before they come drag you to hospital in a van with flashing lights and a siren.

Again, everyone have a great 2017!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy New Year from WW! Bright overcast in the 30s today.

*Don,* If they had just made it square and plumb in the beginning! ;-(

*DBob* glad you are having a happy wet new year.

*Rick* I had what I call permanent bronchitis a couple times in the last 4 years. It took about 3 months to go away ;-(

*Bill* I have had knee issues all my life. Started with a torn ligament when I was about 11 or 12 ;-( Be cautious, no extra strain.

*BBob* Sad news on the elk herd. I don't miss my days from your 0 and below reports! Of course, I had to milk and feed in it 2x a day.

*ST* is Floridia humid this time of year?


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 this am, headed to the mid 80s. Sunshine and blue skies with just a trace of thin, whispy clouds in the distance. The knee is tolerable today, the hands aren't too bad either.

Rick …....... How are you doing?? Hope that you and the Mrs are feeling much better.

Top …....... It's a little humid, not too bad. It's alot like beautiful NW Michigan in the summer. What could be more perfect?

Artsy …....... Weather wise it is. Not as pretty here in Florida as in Michigan (unless you stand on the shore and look out) and there are way too many people but the weather is great. Regarding the remodeling damage, sounds like you have had some experience with that. lol Been there, done that more times than I care to mention. I can't think of one remodeling project that didn't uncover at least a majorly expensive hiccup or two. ;-))

Well ds, guess that is all I've got this morning.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another screwy night. Awake at 0130 till after 0430. Got up around 0830 it was 11 and might make it to 14. It's suppose to be like this till the weekend. Next week more snow and all the snowpack reporting sites are off line.
I've got a light cookie dusting of snow on the ground should be quick work.

Bill I had both my knees replaced in '09 at the same time. Something I don't recommend. I only had a limited amount of time for the surgery and to recoup. Funny story in that recoup. I had to get a monthly progress report for the prison. That meant a trip to Boise to see the Dr. Not a fun trip in a PT Cruiser. The Physical Therapist sent a report to the Dr. I'm half drugged up trying to read it without my cheaters. It said I was expected to walk 1000 yards unassisted in the next month. Crap! I figured out the distance and worked like mad. I finally did it,
pain was a constant companion. I told the therapist what I'd done while he was torturing me on his table. He stopped, looked at me and said, "Bob, the form said 100 yards. But don't stop."

Think I'll get another cup and go sweep my drive way.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

59° under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Still a slight chance of rain later today. There's an even better chance on Thursday. Our "rainy" season is actually between now and April, and I have high hopes.

I don't want to talk about knees. Painful subject.

Bill, speaking of knees, how's yours doing?

Rick hasn't checked in for a few days. Hope he's doing better.

Everyone have a great, safe day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, made the it home last night at 8. 930 miles in 14 1/2 hours. It's been raining off and on today.
My knee is very useful, but I have problems if I try to make moves that are twisting. Also it doesn't like t be all the way straight or all the way bent. I'm going to work tomorrow.

Just helped a buddy make a rail and style door in my shop. Got my fix of WW for the week.

Rick!!

100 yards, 1000 yards, what's the difference?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here comes the hard rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and freezing in IW (Ice World) this morning. Nice day! Wind was about 15 mph. I braved the chilly winds to go help my grandson. We finally got enough shims and tapered furring done to make the tub enclosure fit. He is happy to have that behind him.

*Bill* Did you make that 900 mile run nonstop?

*BBob* Screwy sleep goes with retirement. Having the ability to nap when ever you sit down starts it I think. ;-) What is wrong with running down to Boise and back in a PT Cruiser?

I'm still putting off knee replacement as long as possible. Last knee Dr confirmed I would have been done being an electrician if I had let Virginia Mason put a new knee in when I was 55. Too many restrictions for the rigors of construction work. A friend in Canada who is 85 needs his redone, but the Canadian system says he is too old and won't live long enough to benefit. He had them done when he was 65. Wonder when Medicare will start that?


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 now low 80s later. Pretty clouded over right now but the sun will shine again. The damned knee is giving me fits this morning, burns like fire while I'm just setting here but it's functioning fine. Go figure.

Top …....... I should have waited a day to get back to you on the humidity. lol This morning it is so thick that you practically have to swim through it to get around (on the whole, yesterday's answer is the correct one).

That's all I've got on this uneventful morning.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

About my knee surgery story and the 1000 yards. At the time I was using a walker to get around, short distances. I had to go from that to 1000 yards with no cane, crutches or walker. The pain was something else. Lots of pain killers and ice packs. About the PT Cruiser. I loved that little care, except after that knee replacement. I just couldn't get comfortable and I got super stiff on that trip. You don't even want to hear about getting fat glute in and out of the shower.

It's a crisp, lovely bone chilling 8 and might get to 15. Only a few more days then it's suppose to warm up. NOAA says we should be getting more snow the first of the week.

I ordered a Woodpecker 12" tri square. It got here a couple of days ago. Boy has that thing got some beef to it. One thing about there stuff it's pretty hard to miss with that bright red finish.

How's Rick doing? Better I hope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Wet and rainy. It was 51 on the way to work and they said the high will be 49. Ok? Turning colder for the next week. A bit of snow tomorrow night and early Thursday. Inch at most.

WWBob, I think we stopped four times for fuel and once at a rest stop to pee. At one point we went 275 miles without a stop. My 17 year old nephew was with us, but I did all the driving.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, fellow earthlings,

62° under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. No rain today or tomorrow, but a chance on Thursday. Still no snow, so I won't be making any snow angels.

Still Rickless, I see. Hope he's doing okay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We are having clear, freezing days this week in Ice World.

ST, I wondered about that humidity. A few years ago during ht winter months my son and DIL went to FL to attend a wedding and go to Disney World while they are there. He said it was like stepping into to a shower. Wondered it that was normal?

Bill, I can't believe it! When I head over Snoqualmie I usually make it to Indian John Rest Area before I have to shot and stretch, 89 miles ;-) 500 is a max for me.

We are praying for a SPEEDY RECOVERY RICK!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi guys,

I'm home..!! Made it in about 10:30 last night after driving 12 hours from the inlaws…I hate that drive, and last night was kind of a nerve racker…Once I got off the interstate at about Ft. Smith, Ar, and headed into the hills and hollors around Fayettville, Ar, we hit heavy fog…It was so thick I couldn't see but about 50-75 feet ahead….It was s-l-o-w going about 25-35 mph all the way home, and in some places about 40…Man, I thought I never would get home, but we made it safe and sound with no problems….I was give out from that drive, plus I felt(feel) like a pile of dung anyway…I still have this crud, and can't seem to get rid of it…I've taken meds to combat it, but to no avail. Guess I'll have to wind up going to the doctor, now that I'm home….Had catching up to do today, like unloading all the boxes of grocries from Sam's Club, luggage, going to the post picking up mail and resuming delivery, bank, etc….I still feel run down,and tired, and not much energy. So after dinner, I crawled back in the rack and slept most of the day….Man, it's good to be home…!!
My inlaws have two pecan trees, and one day me and my f-i-l got out and picked up a grocery sack full of pecans. It was a nice day…got to about 70, and the fresh air felt good…They prolly have about 15- one gallon zip lock bags of shelled pecan halves…We brought home 3 bags..and half the ones we picked up…So we're set with pecans….And another thing (ya'll will like this), my m-i-l said to go in my f-i-l's shop and pick out anything (tools) I wanted. He has demintia and Alzheimers. He had several old planes, a new jig saw, 2 new sanders--one ramdom orbit sander, and one palm sander….new….2-3 block planes, compressor air fittings, etc., but the really old one is a #6 long bed plane….Wish I could take a picture of it all to show you plane specialists…..I don't know much about planes, cause I don't use them hardly any…I have a #5 jack plane, and one block plane….The old planes are pretty dirty, so a good cleaning is needed….When I get to feeling better.

Guys, I appreciate all the concerns while I was MIA. Sorry I didn't get on our thread more, but you all know how it is when your ill….

*dawsonBob*.....You're right…Texas does look better in my rear view mirror. The last two trips have caused me grave illness….Oh, and I have a doctors' appointment to try and combat this crap..


Bill*...Glad you had a good time on your skiing trip, and didn't booger up your knee too bad….


BobW
*
...The same with you…Hope the knee isn't giving you too much grief….Try and salvage it if possible…Knee replacements are no fun…Had both of mine done, plus a hip…I've hated every minute of it since then….Any time you have something replaced, they ain't as good as the originals..kind of like false teeth….There are a couple of us on here that's been through that experience….It sucks….



BurlyBob*......Good story on the 1,000 yard theropy…That would of killed me….walking up and down our road like to have done me in….only a 100 yards or so was all I was good for for a while…It's been since 2009 for me, but I remember all the agony and misery I went through.. I still have trouble with one, even today…Crawling out of that PT Cruiser was getting out of a box….lol..Thanks for asking about my health….

And thanks once again to you guys for your concerns while I was absent on our thread…..I'm healing….

It's about time for me to make a "toddy" and rest a while….I'm feeling a little tired, so I'll say good night for now…be back before you know it…..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick! Good to have you back. We were getting a little worried. Glad that you have a doctor's appointment.

Get well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, it's good to see you still have your head above water. You just keep dog paddling and you'll make it!

Had to make an insane drive to Boise and back.

It's snowing now. I'm going to have to come up with something to do in the morning. Maybe I'll shovel some snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys,

After supper, I made a good 'ole hot toddy, and have been catching up on some things on the 'puter…My wife thinks she might be coming down with this crap, so I made her a toddy, too….Them toddies will knock it out of you…..I'm doing my best to get well, and I'm ready to get back in the shop….My index finger is still swollen, and still hurts….I have to be careful as I don't knock the nail off….It looks like another nail is trying to come in…I'll prolly wind up loosing the old one…It may take a year for the new one to grow…...So I've been told, anyway..!!

*BurlyBob*...You're the only person I know that actually LIKES shoveling snow…!!

*dawsonBob*....Sorry…Didn't mean to make anyone worry, but I appreciate the concern….Hope you get some rain…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick! Good to hear from you.
I sure would like to shovel some snow right now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, we have a lot of cold and blizzard like conditions with blowing snow. The temp is 22 and is dropping like a rock.

The last few days have been pretty nice temperature wise, but yesterday it was foggy until late afternoon until the rains came, then snow. Yuk. We did our baby sitting duties for the last time this winter. It was extremely difficult this time because my wife was getting sick this time. She ended up getting a case of shingles. This crap started Monday and now it's looking pretty bad already. She's had this once before about 15 years ago and now it's back. We went to the doctor yesterday and all he could do is confirm she has shingles and prescribed a few meds for her. All she can do is sit around and complain. She tries not to move.

*Rick*, I'm glad you're back home and hopefully will start feeling better. Congrats on getting some dandy tools. Too bad you had to get them under those conditions. But, it's better you than a stranger.

*FF Bill*, Glad you came back unscathed. Oh, and if you want to shovel snow, come on up and you can have all the snow you can handle. LOL

Well guys, I've got to take care of my wife. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Man, it's cold this morning..!! It was 22 when I finally drug out of the rack. I feel like someone just dug me up…I'm still all clogged up and hacking and coughing, but not like I was. So I'm on the mend, hopefully…Last night I made me and the wife a toddy (a mild one), cause now she sounds croupy, and prolly caught it from me, which I was a feared of….The high today will get to 36, with plenty of sun, no fog, no wind, and just cold…Working on my second pot of joe….I'm drowning my crud with java..!!


 Bill*...Thanks for the welcome back. You had as long a drive back home as I did. Those 12-14 hour trips are hard on the old body… It takes me a couple of days to re-coup from them anymore…Glad you made it home safe and sound, and unscathed….Hope your knee is getting better….Seems like all we do anymore is talk about our aches and pains on here, when we aren't in the shop keeping busy, especially in the winter…I've began to see a pattern developing over the last couple of years….lol..!!
*
*


 Don
*
....Buddy, it's cold up in your neck of the woods, too…You and* BurlyBob* are really catching it with all the snow and such…..I'll bet your glad your babysitting days are over…Those young'uns can get to you sometimes, and if they are sick, then y'all will be too….It's happened a few times to us, also…That ain't no fun.
Sorry to hear your wife has the Shingles….I had a very mild case of them years ago, but caught it quickly, so I came out unscathed on that deal…While we were in Texas, my brother-in-law had them, and his was very bad. They worked from his back around to the front on his right side…He was in misery…He stayed away from us, cause that crap is easy to catch…I'm glad he did, anyway, cause I don't like him…!!!

That's it for me for now…..Got to get a shower and head to the doctors' for drugs….!! Later, ya'll….!!


Oh…By the way…I looked at those planes closer this morning, and I have a Stanley #6, a Stanley Bailey #4, and a Stanley #2…They are all really dirty, so how does one go about cleaning them up and getting the rust and grime off….All the wood handles and round knobs looks like Walnut…They all look in tact…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everybody,

62 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It should cloud up late tonight, then there is a 70 percent chance of rain tomorrow. That will be the first rain of 2017: cool, huh?

Bill, if I ever get snow, I'll invite you to come out and shovel it.

A lot of sick people this time of the year. Get well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I've been at work for about 30 hours now. That's about 29 too many. The stress just comes right back even after a long vacation. The good news is that there's a 50% chance I'll be shoveling some snow tomorrow morning. I got a new appointment to see my ortho doctor. There was a cancellation tomorrow. Prolly somebody who didn't want to drive in the snow tomorrow. That makes me happy to get in so quick. I really need to know how bad my knee is.

Thanks for the invite DBob. I'm sure I'll be out there in the next 30 years for that.
I'd love to come shovel your snow Don, but I have to go to the doctor.

Stress at work today…..new guy backed a pumper into a service company truck in the bay even though I gave him the signal to stop. Then I jumped up and down and waved my hands to stop. He stopped after he had hit it. Luckily no damage to either, but still a cluster. He had to go for a drug test.

Correct me if im wrong, but I think that #2 is a great find.


----------



## dawsonbob

A few clouds have drifted in. This time of the year they tend to travel in herds and, when the herd gets big enough, they get together and leak all over everything. I think that's what's happening now. By tomorrow morning they will have gathered all their friends and relatives, and they'll be leaking all over the place.

I love it when that happens.


----------



## realcowtown_eric

Dodged a dee freeze in Calgary. Orlando at 93F early in dec, for only a few days, then vermont (balmy freezing ish F, then back to Calgary to -20ishC and all the old iron is COLD COLD COLD. Sucks the heat right out of your hands in no time. 
Ya gotta suffer if ya wanna sing the blues.

Eric


----------



## BurlyBob

Another screwy night's sleep. Awake at 0300 final got up at 0445.

It's -15 now and had got as low as -21. I haven't seen that temp in a few years. Where's the global warming? I've got to get a plastic snow shovel and get up on my roof. I put a metal roof on and don't want to use it up there. Why? You may ask do I need to get up on my roof with a plastic snow shovel. To get rid of some of the accumulated snow due to the weight of it. It's going to be a little tricky as boots and icy/wet metal roofing don't play well with each other.

We're suppose to get a bunch more snow starting Saturday afternoon. I'm running out of room to stack it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you should get a snow rake instead BBob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's even colder this morning than it was yesterday. But, it's nowhere near as cold as *Burly Bob's* weather. Compared to his weather report, it feels balmy here. But, the temp here is 11.

*Rick*, First things first. The number 2 Stanley is rare therefor valuable. So, if you clean it, be careful with it and do it right. If I was you, I would contact *Burly Bob* for clean up instructions. He is the "professional" in the group. He has made me aware of planes and their value and how to take care of them. When he finds out you have a No. 2, he will drool. I know he will cause I'm drooling. But, for real, Bob knows best on your no. 2.

*FF Bill*, Boy I know how you feel about Rig wrecks. That's the one thing I think every chief has experienced in his career. It's one thing when you witness them. It's worse when they happen and you didn't know it happened until the next day when you find the damage and *no one* knows how it happened.

Okay, you all know I've been collecting nail aprons and I have trouble dating them at times. I have reached out to Anderson Windows a couple of times for help. AW sponsors a lot of these aprons with their logo on the apron. I made contact with them last year with no return response. I did it again recently and they got back with me and are willing to help me with the dating process. I couldn't be happier.

Well guys, that's all the news I have for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,

It was 22 when I woke up and needed to hit the head really fast..!!! I made it, but barely, as I was hacking and coughing and nearly did the wet test…!! But alas, it went smoothly…Now I'm ready for my morning java…Been feeling crappy (crapier.?) for the last couple of days, so I called and got an appointment to see the doctor, and they said come right now…After taking the vitals, he gave me a steriod shot called Decadron, and a Zpack….So….hopefully I'll get on the mend starting today, according to him…..I Googled it, and it works for about anything and everything…so here's hoping….The high today will be 30, with low hanging clouds, no sun, no wind, and the low will be 15….No moisture in the forecast…..So that's a good sign….

Eric…...It sounds like you had a plethra of different weather from place to place, and back home…Stay warm..

BurklyBob…..I hate them kind of nights when you can't sleep..I never know what causes it most times, but something sure does…..Boy, it is cold where you're at, and getting colder sounds like….Snow, snow, and more snow in your neck of the woods….You be extremely careful getting on that roof…I hate hearing you have to do that…We've done got too old and too stove up to be doing that…..And again, I appreciate the info on the planes….
What do you think the value of the #2 is worth? Not that I'm gonna sell it/ them…..Like I told Bob, I watched a couple of videos on how to clean and restore planes, but want to explore it in more detail when I feel better….Once I can shake this crud, I'll feel like it..

Alright guys….That's about all I have for now, as it's dinner time, and that shot made me hongry…..Later…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Don't know what happened, but it didn't print my response to you…Yours was right after BurlyBob's…Start with "What do you think the #2 is worth.?"...That's crazy…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. I expected to wake up to rain this morning but no, it's just a fairly light mist/drizzle so far. Sure, the streets are damp, but it's not actually raining yet. The weather report still show a 70 percent chance of rain, so we'll see.

Rick, glad to hear that things are looking up for you. Why, you'll be out dancing with the missus in no time.

Eric, sounds like you put in more than a few miles.

BBob, that's too cold for a wimpy California boy like me. Brrrrrrrr! Slippery metal roof and burly old man is a really, really bad combination. Remember, you don't heal as well or as quickly as you once did. My advise would be to hire a kid to do the job, or at least wear a safety harness.

Rick, put me down as another guy who'd love to have a #2.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I have a #2 every morning.

Well, doc said it's just a grade 1 sprain of my mcl. Gave a me a brace with hinge and said wear it for six weeks while working or doing other manual labor and I should be all good. That's good news. Last thing I need is surgery or off work.

I just shoveled the drive of the 2" we got and played with Sean in the snow. The new dog absolutely loves the snow. She rolls in it and runs in it and eats it and rolls in it some more.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, yeah, but try sharpening and polishing your #2 ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Glad to hear it wasn't any worse than it is…A sprain is certainly better than a break….I could talk breaks for a few minutes..!!!

Yep…Some people are #2's in the morning, others at night, and some people are hit or miss…..One thing I've learned in life…..You can't polish a turd, even if you hold it on the clean end…!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I don't need it, but I've decided a toddy is in my future tonight. I mean, I have everything on hand, so why not.
Do you have a special recipe?


----------



## papadan

It's snowing outside!


----------



## dawsonbob

Is that in Louisville, KY, Dan? How often does that happen?

Oh, and welcome aboard our little corner of LJs.


----------



## papadan

Yep Louisville, we don't get much snow, and were not getting much of this front now. We only had 134 wrecks today which is barely more than a rainy day. ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I got back from my 2nd trip to Boise this week around 5pm. It was -9. It's 7pm and -13. I left here for the airport in Boise must have been a dozen rigs in the median and the road truly wasn't that bad. Taking Mom home tomorrow this time headed west. It'll be warmer that direction. The passes should be pretty well beat down and dry. I took notice tonight that most of the vehicles on the road were semis. I'm thinking most folks got scared off the freeway. I've got to make sure to be back home around 3pm on Saturday. We're suppose to start picking up a lot of snow, a whole big crap load. Maybe upwards of 12".

Think I'm gonna take Bill's advice sort of and make a snow pusher/rack with a real long handle to stay away from the eave. I've got 8"-10" on my roof.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Sometimes a good hot toddy helps with congestion, and other things….My recipe is as follows: My dad taught it to me years ago….

(1) Pour about one finger joint of whiskey or bourbon in an6-8 oz. glass…
(2) Pour about 2-3 finger joints of Coke over the booze…
(3) Pour in a good dash of lemon juice….
(4) Then a teaspoon or good dash of honey..
(5) Stir gently, and microwave for about a minute, or warm to the touch….
(6).Sip slowly…don't gulp it down…It needs to burn all the way down….lol.
(7) Should help you sleep a little better…..
(8) That should do it…..Maybe two a day, but no more than one a night…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, If that doesn't do it after a couple days, try 2 fingers in the glass, get a water back in a separate glass. Sip the first glass per Rick's directions. Throw the water in the second glass back over your shoulder. That should do it for sure. ;-)

Your fire engine pal reminds me of my volunteer days. There were only 2 or 3 of us qualified to drive the engine. We were supposed to train everyone who was qualified for the aid car. WE had a big, clumsy guy nicknamed Baby Huey. He was always bugging me to drive the engine. One Saturday I couldn't come up with a good excuse ;-( The drive wasn't too bad, but when we got back to the station I told him just park it and I would back it in. We came in a little too fast and he couldn't find the brake! He did get stopped a few inches from the closed bay door.

*BBob*, LB told me the snow around Boise is about to break a record set in 1912. Lots of single car roll overs on I-84 out past Pendleton I guess that Silver Frost comes all the way down from Portland sometimes. I think the problem is now that everyone has all wheel and 4 wheel drive they think they can go 70 mph. They can, but they can't stop or stray in the road very long ;-)) I usually stop and help people, but there have been a few that flew by over the years that I figured were better off in the ditch when I caught up to them.

*DBob* If you went up to BBob's to play in the snow, you could make snow angels and be all practiced for when you get some someday ;-)

*Rick* Good luck polishing your #2 no matter which end you hold it by. I'm confident you will find the perfect grip.

Another day of 20 at night and sunny 35 afternoons, then back to clouds and 40ish and DBob wannagetsomejuice .


----------



## dawsonbob

While I appreciate the suggestion, Bob, I think I better practice in local San Diego snow for awhile first. I'll let you know when we have snow, and I'm all practiced up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning y'all. It's 10°, on its way to 18. We will get another warm up next week into the 50's.

Thanks for the recipe Rick. I used water instead of coke. Other than that it was about same. Even with all the honey and lemon it tasted mostly of bourbon. Will change it up a bit tonight. By tomorrow I may be trying BobWW's idea.

BBob, how's that snow removal coming? I would never consider getting on my 9/12 metal roof with snow on it. That would be an immediate ticket to the ground.

DBob, is it snowing. How far is a drive into the sierra?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I won't see more snow till Saturday night, then it won't stop for 3-4 days. I've decided not to climb up on that metal roof. Think I'm gonna build a scraper using an 8' 2×2 and some plywood. I remember how slippery that tin roof was the last time I got up there. I'm pretty sure I can lighten the lost moving 6'-8' off the roof.

It's 6am here -22 at the airport and -13 in town. I'm pretty sure if I was to stay home today. I'd definitely be inside. Thankfully we're suppose to start warming up on Sunday. That is if you think 10 degrees is warm. At least it's headed in the right direction.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you frostbitten snow lovers,

I've been awake on and off since 5:30 this morning, as I didn't sleep much due to the steriod shot I got yesterday….The doctor said it would/ might do that. You are asleep, but you're not asleep…like being in twilight, I guess…!! It made me hongry, and gave me the munchies…Said it would do that, too…I'm gald it's wearing off, but I had to have 3 cookies with my coffe this morning…lol!!!

It was 12 when I looked out at daylight, with some clabbered over skies, no wind, and just plain cold….Not as cold as you Norfers for sure, but here in the South, that's cold to us ****************************************…It's hard to believe the snow you guys get up there….Lake effect snow squalls play havoc on ya'll….No snow predicted around here, as of yet…The next couple of days will be in the 20's and lows in the teens…I have plenty of firewood…!! Already had some nice fires.


BurlyBob*..Stay off that roof…That's no place for a man your age and ailments…!!!


 Bob(WW)
*
..Sounds like your weather is pretty much in line with mine, but you may be slightly warmer for now….Mine and* Bill's* are closer, as usual, but he too gets more snow than me…..And I won't practice my grip, thank you very much. I know when to leave well enough alone….

Bill*..You're welcome on the recipe….You just have to find the right solution that suits your taste….I've never tried just water, as i'm not a water drinker, but I have used Dr.Pepper, along with Coke. Some people use Sprite or 7-Up, but never tried that either….Might be good….

Dang* BurlyBob* I keep going back and looking at your weather and forecast….Yikes….!!! Staying inside sounds like a real good plan…..

That's all I have for now, fellers….Did ya'll realize that we are coming up on 7,000 post on our thread..? That's amazing….I never thought it would go this far, but ya'll must like it, so we'll carry on….And it's fun and entertaining, with some of the crap we come up with….Informative news….!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Ya know what's funny about this cold or even regular temps. It always seem to drop several degrees before the sun peeks out. It was -12 when I got up at 530am. Here it is 7:30am and it's -16. We've got maybe another half hour before the sun wakes up and gets us to a toasty 5 whole degrees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about turning in a order to either Amazon, or Rockler….I'm finding most things I want on Amazon, and not Rockler….A question: Do any of you guys own/use a GrrGripper? Ever since my accident on the saw, I'm been studying on getting one…If you have one, what do you think of it.? Is it worthwhile over say, good push blocks or push sticks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't have one Rick, but I'm sure it will have many uses. I imagine you'll still use your push sticks too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

From the videos I've watched, it looks like it has many uses, and especially from a safety standpoint..Looks like they cost about $59-60….And yes, I have many shop made push sticks that I use…Good ones,too..


----------



## dawsonbob

good morning, all,

64 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday's "storm" brought us 0.81 inches of precipitation. It never did really rain, but the drizzle/light rain was pretty consistent the whole day. We have another chance this coming Monday.

Bill, the snow gods are not answering my pleas for snow in my front yard. We have mountains here in San Diego, and they're only 35 to 45 minutes away, but they're only about 6,000 feet high, and all the snow has melted from them already. The nearest "snow areas" in the San Bernardino mountains are about a 3 hour drive: too far for just a snow angel. No, I'll just have to wait for the snow to come to me. It's happened before, so why not?

BBob, I can't tell you how happy I am to hear that you've abandoned the thought of climbing up on that roof.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and up to 40 today in WW.

Glad you are not roofing it from top side Bbob. I walk steel beams when necessary, but I wouldn't clear a metal roof of snow from top side. Been on too many I had to tie myself to that weren't that risky ;-(

Short and sweet, puter is at Geek Squad, too many Mickeysoft upgrades. This last one put it into molasses mode!

Becareful what you wish for Dbob, you might get a blizzard, then what?


----------



## Grumpymike

A wonderful mid 70's day with slightly scattered clouds, (those thin wispy ones that streak across the sky).
Reading about you guys out there shoveling snow in the -12 to -16 weather just reminds me of how fortunate I really am to be in the 70 degree weather this time of the year. I surly hope that you guys have a good heater in the shop.

*Rick* I have used the Grrripper that belongs to a friend of mine … I really wasn't all that impressed with it, had to readjust it for every varied change in the cut, ... and surely not impressed enough to spend the $60 … I do have a 2×4 block that has a hand saw style handle on the top of it and some 80 or 100 grit sticky back sandpaper on the bottom, (the 4 inch side) .... It's about 10 inches long and works very well for me. Keeps my hand up away from the blade and holds the work down flat on the table.
When the 2×4 gets all chewed up, I go over to the scrap bin and get a new one and transfer the handle.
But that is just my preference. You use the one that is safe for you.

Stay warm and dry, and be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mike,

After watching the videos, I thought the same thing about having to change the variation of width for every cut…That would be a PITA that I could see, also. I do have some push blocks and sticks that have the raised handle to keep your hand clear of the blade, and a couple with the sandpaper on the bottom…Was just curious about the Gripper, so I may just renig on that….Thanks for the info….


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, if We were to get a blizzard here, I would happily go out and make a snow angel. I'd certainly post pictures of that for you guys to see.

Actually, it would be pretty cool. It would have snowed in San Diego twice in my lifetime.

I have enough supplies to wait out a short blizzard.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, you mentioned that table saw accident. How did you finally heal up? I'm assuming pretty decent since you haven't mentioned it. I've kicked that Gripper idea around as well. Haven't made up my mind. How would you like one of my mud flap girl push sticks? I haven't used mine yet, but it does look nice hanging on the wall.

So far this week I've made 2 trips to Boise and today a 400+ round trip to take my Mom home. Boise is a 250+ round trip. Hopefully I'm done for a while. I need a change of routine. Think I'll shovel snow tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I've healed up pretty good, although my index finger is still sore, especially I've noticed when that hand gets cold….The cold makes it hurt…I'll prolly wind up loosing the nail…It may take a year…..The other fingers are healed up nicely, and I'm about ready to get into the shop…Maybe start on cleaning up the planes I got in Texas….They need it….And I'm still kicking around the idea of getting the Gripper…
I'll bet you're ready to get off the road for awhile….That's a lot of traveling in a week….Shoveling snow will certainly be a change of pace…..Just don't over do it too much….!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The cold weather still has a grip on us up here in NE Michigan. The temp is 9 currently, and I have no idea what the low was overnight. You know it's cold when the furnace kicks on every 5 minutes. The sky's are clear and the air is cold.

I thought about the gripper too for a short time. I even went on-line and downloaded some plans for a homemade gripper. I thought about trying that first before I bought one. However, I haven't had the time to even make one yet. I think of all the safety items that can be used with the table saw, the safety starts with the mind. Your accident *Rick* was very unfortunate and because you were interrupted briefly, it led to you taking your mind off the job for a brief second. The accident wasn't your fault but, it made me think about my own situation in my shop. It could happen to me. I think you actually had the best idea with the sign, "do not open door when equipment is running".

My wife is still under the weather with the shingles. I sure feel for her. She has the rash on her left side and her back. Her right hip gives her trouble so she has difficulty trying to get comfortable. Although its gonna be a while before she gets better, I think it appears that it is getting better. I've stayed in the house trying to take care of her while she has this stuff. I haven't been in the shop for well over a week and it looks like it may be a little longer before I make it out there. I got a call from a guy that wants me to make a small cedar chest for his grand daughter. I've told him it's gonna be a while because of the set backs.

I've seen on the weather reports that *Dawson Bob* in San Diego "could" get some rain however it looks like it's a little further north. *Burly Bob* is in for a Blizzard which means more snow on the roof.

I forgot to welcome *Papadan* to our thread. I wish him well and hope he sticks around to meet all the guys on here. They are all good guys.

Well guys, it's time to cater to my wife's issues. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Cricket

Cold weather makes me cranky.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I had a better night sleeping since most of the steriod shot has worn off…It kept me wired up the first night, and I felt like I was sleeping, but not sleeping, if that makes sence…Anyway, when I rose for my big mug of java, it was /is 10 degrees out, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the high today will be 32..maybe…A low of 16 in the morning, and this should be the last morning for teens, as a warm-up is on the way starting tomorrow, getting back into the the 40's, 50's, and maybe some 60's…..Nice….I think I'm about over this crud, and getting some strength back, so I'm feeling more perky, and may try to get started cleaning the old hand planes I got in Texas….

BurlyBob….I posted on Don W's website about these old irons, and he has some good information which will come in handy when I start trying to get #'s and possible dating on them…Interesting factoids….Brother, it is cold up in your neck of the woods, and Don's too…..You guys up North prolly have to bury your pipes about 42-44" to keep them from freezing, I'd suspect….That's what my ex b-i-l from Ohio told me once years ago…We only have to go about 30-32" down here…..or there abouts….!!!

That's about all I have for now…..You guys stay warm…..dawsonBob is prolly on the beach getting a suntan….


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, it has really warmed up overnight. It's 2 and headed for 11 with 3" -5" of snow. Definitely got to get some off the roof today. I sure am glad I got back over the mountain pass before the snow hits today. Wind chills are suppose to be pretty nasty today. Right now there's 11mph wind makes a -17 chill factor. Think if I venture out I'm wearing my insulated duck hunting coveralls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. It's 8° this morn. at 7:30.
Now hours later it's in the teens, but very cold to go out and feed goats and chickens. Collected some frozen eggs.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

It's an even 70 degrees here in San Diego today, under overcast skies. We're not looking for any rain until Monday, when there's an 80 percent chance.

Cricket, I got a chuckle out of your one liner "Cold weather makes me cranky." Kinda says it all without embellishment.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Where is everyone..? I found our thread way back on page 4…I guess ya'll are either out playing in the snow, or just staying warm around the fire…..It was 20 when I went for my morning joe, with no sun, no wind, and pretty well clabbered over….The high today will be 32, or 34, depending on which weather report you believe….A warm starts tomorrow, and will continue to have warmer days and warmer lows, too…Some rain in the forecast in a few days…That'll help with the new plants and sod, as not much moisture has been on any of it…..Hope it all won't die…It's just dorment-looking now (as usual for this time of year)....

Bill…..Hope the chickens are staying warm, and not laying hard-boiled eggs….Them frozen ones are hard to crack…Do you get any goat's milk..?

Well…I'm gonna get a haircut, then a shower, and try to find something to do in the shop..maybe…later, ya'll.


----------



## BurlyBob

Man O Man, It feels positively balmy here on the Oregon High Desert. We're sitting at a very comfortable 19 degrees. Trust me after being down around -20 for several days, this is practically shirtsleeve weather. NOAA says 2"-4" today and it looks like maybe 3"+ on the ground.

I'm gonna try and scrape some snow off my roof. My neighbor has a air impact cutter thingy. I'm going to borrow that and bust up the ice dams. It'll be a memorable fun time playing in the snow.

Tomorrow bird hunting. I built some pallet wood troughs to feed the quail. We've got these annoying Eurasian banded doves, an invasive species. I'm gonna pull out my BB gun and knock a few off. I just have to do it very discreetly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just barely still morning here, so good morning to ya. It was 8 out the door, but a warm up is coming. I don't really need 60° in the winter. I went and picked up the boys who overnighted at a friends while cindy and I went out with other friends. On the way home I hit an estate sale. The guy must have been a big turner. There were several nice sets of turning tools, but I passed. Everything was half off today. I got some chisels, rasps, files, a hammer and some nice big drill bits all for $22.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chickens are just fine Rick. One of them prefers to stay outside the coop every night, even at its coldest. Need to collect eggs more often when it's this cold. Problem is I'm not always home. The goats are boys….nuff said?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's not going to stay sunny, though. It'll start clouding over tonight, and then rain tomorrow.

BBob, Glad you're finally getting a little warm up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Looks like you made a good score on the tools at the estate sale…

I meant nanny goats for milk….'nuff said..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

What a screwed up day. Couldn't get to the snow on the roof. I had to move some snow on the ground and was going to build a snow rake/scraper. I needed to use my power tools and couldn't get power to that side of the garage. I've got each wall of outlets on it's own breaker and the 1st on a line is a GFI plug. I couldn't reset the GFI. Eventually got a new one to switch out. Driving out of the parking lot I hit a snow covered ice mound and bent the living crap out of my new diamond plate running board. I wonder if I can buy just one running board with having to pay for both? Anyway the new GFI didn't fix the problem. I gave up and the wife asked if the power cord to my PU block heater as on that circuit. Every once in a while she hits the nail right on the head.
I'm thinking the plug on the extension cord was wet. Problem solved. I give up for today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, looks like we have some ice coming…..me more than you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! We are up 10 degrees, mostly above freezing 24/7. Gloomy gray day in WW. Could have been a little warmer, but no migraine trigger in the sky ;-) ;-) 60 mph gusts in the foothills, but nothing here close to the Sound. Yesterday there was a little girl hit by a tree on the Oregon coast while sleeping in her bed ;-( They couldn't get it off her in time.

Spent a lot of time trying to find a cook top that will drop into mom's counter top in the old hole today. Looks like *"they"* conspired to make them 1/2" wider and 2" shorter in the last 40 years ;-(

We went to SWMBO's cousin's funeral yesterday. Only 62, had cancer ;-(

*Bbob,* GFI calls went into high gear in December when I had an ad in the phone book or online. Lights, cords and wet grass don't mix. One time I had a call from a woman whose Christmas tree was tripping the circuit breaker. It was about 30 feet tall and had too many lights. She didn't want to add another circuit. I figured if she could afford the housed for a 30' tree, she could afford the circuit if she wanted the tree lit. Probably couldn't really afford the house.

*Rick,* Speaking of your thread location, looks like it is nearly 7000 posts. Congrats!

*Bill,* Looks like my LS is on the edge of your ice zone on the Ohio River. About that outdoor chicken; from what I remember of chicken houses when I was a kid, I wonder why they don't all stay outside! ;-)

*Don,* I didn't know you can get shingles twice. I had the vaccine. Aren't you immune once exposed? Dr say anything about that?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We're getting some snow showers right now. The snowflakes are the big fluffy ones. I think the snow is a result of lake effect snow off of Lake Michigan. The temp is 19 with a high of 27 today. We are forecast to get some snow coming in from Wisconsin to the tune of 3-5". What can I say, it's winter!

Still in the house taking care of my wife. * WW Bob*, apparently you can get Shingles twice, she did. The first time it was minor according to her, but now it came back with a vengeance. As far as being immune, I don't think so but, I'm not a doctor. I heard of others getting it multiple times. Yes, the shot is the answer but, you have to be over 60 to get it.

*FF Bill*, looks like a nice find at the estate sale. Be careful, you're gonna get the "estate sale bug". Do you try to haggle with the price? I usually look for specific items such as: sandpaper, screws, old tools that I can use, oh and "nail aprons". I'm gonna try to go to one this weekend if I can get out of the house. I'm getting excited for the season to start up again.

*Burly Bob*, I loved your story. I love stories. *WW Bob* has some buttes, but you come in there pretty close. I can see all those calamity's happening to you. Thanks for the up-lift.

*Dawson Bob*, I didn't think that rain was gonna effect you but, I guess it did.

*Rick*, reaching 7000 on our thread. WOW! That's great. Whoda thunk?

Well guys, I think it's time to close for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The good news it that it's not really that cold this morning..It was 32 at about 7:45 at coffee time. The sun was/ is shining brightly, no wind, and the high will be about 47…..Yahoo.!!! The rest of the week looks great with highs in the 50's and even 60's….Looks like plenty of rain moving in starting about Thrusday, and lasting several days…According to the weather channel(s), out next chance of ice/ or snow mix will be around the 23rd…..It's hard to say that far ahead….

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you had a rough day yesterday trying to figure out the problem with your GFI….But the good news is that you solved the problem sounds like. On the running boards: Really don't think you can buy just one.. Usually have to get the set….One thing to try: Go to a wrecking yard and try to find one that matches yours from a wrecked truck, or possibly buy the set if they won't sell you just one…Could come out cheaper that way(?)

Bob (WW).....Sounds like me and you are the only ones with a warm-up going on at this time…..Bill may be, but not sure….Yep….about 23 or so more post, and we'll hit the 7,000 mark….Go for it ,guys….!!!
It's keeping on warming up, so I better get out in the shop and put some air in my truck tires. Heading to town for dinner today with the wife….She has to go check on her insurance coverage for her shop, and then I'm heading to Home Depot to pick up some Evaporust to clean the old planes, and to get a sheet of MDF. Gonna make my wife a table so she can put her puzzles together as she sits by the fireplace….spoiled women…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot diggidy dog, It's 30 degrees and a little sun. I might actually get some ice busted off my eaves.

catch you all later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all y'all,

It's an overcast and rainy 64 degrees here in San Diego today. It's mostly a light rain, and I doubt that we'll get much more than a tenth of an inch out of this system. If it would rain like this every few days it would be great, and it looks like it may do just that for the next week or two.

Glad to hear that a lot of you guys are getting warmer weather for awhile. Out here it has dropped 12 degrees since yesterday.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. High 40s to low 50s this morning, 67 now, about 70 later. Between problems with this damned phone and with my RA (having a flair up, my hands have been so stiff and sore that I haven't been able to work the damned phone even when it would work) I haven't been on here for several days. There has been a remarkable number of posts on here in that time. I just flipped through them all very quickly and didn't see anything that was of earth shattering importance so I'm going to assume that everyone is still above ground and doing fairly well. If I have missed anything of import, sorry, please let me know. I did notice that Rick is feeling less CRUDDY (glad you are) and that Artsy's wife has the shingles (OUCH, hope that she recovers quickly). Note to self: get off your fat ass and get the shot.

Well ds, even though the RA flair up seems to have ended, my hands are still pretty sore so I guess that I will close for now.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical day in WW, overcast and will be about 40.

*ST* Is the humidity in Florida causing the arthritis problem?

Got another good story from LB. He was delivering with a set of doubles on a rainy, slick WW day. Traffic in front of him went full panic mode with a sea of brake lights. The back trailer was empty and decided to pass the rest of the rig. The back duals were sliding down the side walk in front of a Denny's. Everyone inside froze in mid-bite. The trailer hit a big telephone pole and popped back out into the street.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother am I pooped! I don't seem to last as long as I did when I was 25. My shoulders are killing me right now.
You all are gonna love this. I get my ladder out and once I'm up there I develop a game plan. Get the hammer and my worst chisel, A POS cheap Stanley. I commence to chipping away at the ice. It comes to me whilst I've got ice flying all around me, "This is how they built the pyramids!" I also borrowed the neighbors snow rake. That was a real killer. It's done and so am I!

Guess we're gonna get more snow in a few days. Thankfully I'll be rested up by then!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Back to work for a few days. I think I'm getting some of Ricks crud.
I did not haggle about price. I might if I went more often. Plus everything was 50% off saturdays prices.
They have no idea what our weather is gonna do, but some think we will get ice and 17" of snow while others say just some cold rain. We shall see.
I'm glad you got that snow and ice cleared off BBob and without bodily harm.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 54 now, 75 later. Clear skies and a gentle breeze. Pretty day. Momma-san wants to go shopping (OH BOY). Too early to have a stiff drink, looks like my day is in the dumper.lol

Top …....... I don't think that it's the humidity but I don't know for sure. I get these flair ups from time to time but haven't been able to pin down the cause yet. Yesterday I thought that I was pretty well over this one but this morning my right hand is so stiff, sore and achy that it's totally useless. Oh, the joys of being old. I-(

Well ds, SWMBO is not so gently prodding me to get my a$$ in gear and get prepared for our expedition to the land of ancient, savage retail bargain hunters.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We've got snow moving through the area. Yesterday the weather peeps were predicting 3-5" of new snow. Today, they are predicting up to 9" then turning to freezing rain, then rain, then a big blow with winds up to 40 mph. Sounds like a recipe for disaster, so I'll probably loose power today. Thank God, the temps will be upwards to near 40.

The wife isn't doing any better today. She's been doing research as she always does. She's found out that no matter what she does, it's gonna take probably another 6 weeks to get better. She's also found that people over 60 "could" end up with permanent pain. Something to look forward to.

Hey* Rick*, when you get those planes cleaned up, get a picture of them on here for us to see.

Well, I'm gonna cut this short today as I have a great deal of "honey-do's" to do today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I haven't posted in a while but like many of you farther north than I'd rather be this time of year, I'm cold! It's been varying degrees of chilly for the past several weeks and I've been tired of it for roughly the same amount of time. Today was especially weird weather or more accurately weird reactions to predicable weather. Half the school districts have school and half don't and it's not a west to east or south to north discrepancy, it looks more like a checkerboard as if they were just drawing straws than any related to scientific reasoning. We did get about 1.5" of snow so of course maintaining the requisite 2:1 ratio of salt to snow they needed to apply a full 3" and not just the 2" they were able to manage.

An hour ago I tried to snap a picture as couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a snow plow drive by with the blade down (no snow or ice on the road) while spreading salt in the rain as the temperature continued to rise from 35 degrees to ~47 forecasted for this afternoon. The temperature isn't even supposed to get down to freezing until very late Thursday night or early Friday morning, after a couple of days of guaranteed additional rain.

I'm looking forward to many bent rims, blown out tires, damaged shock absorbers this spring (if not earlier) and fishing for grouper, marlin, kingfish, sea bass and maybe even a few different sharks off the shores of the mistake on the lake this summer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shut-ins,

Wow..!!! This is crazy weather we're having down here in the South, and up in the mountains….It was nearly 60 at coffee time, and the wind is blowing a gale, at about 40 mph.Right now it's nearly 70 degrees..That's incredible…...Leaves are going in every directions, and no let up…It started last night, and will hopefully blow itself out later today…I'll keep you posted on that one….Our pest control guy just left, so I finally had a chance to get on…He likes to stand and talk instead of spraying the house…I half to keep reminding him that he forgot to do a room or two….Real pisser, for what I pay…...He's a good boy, though….At least he's a Southern local boy, so that helps…lol!!!

Me and the wife went into town yesterday to run some errands, so after she was through with hers, I headed over to Home Depot to pick up a gallon of Evaporust to clean the old planes….The internet said they had it at the store….NOT…And I had a 5/8" piece of MDF cut to make her puzzle board….Then I went back to the ice box department to pick up some water filters, as it's time to change it….every 6 months….Tried to put one in this morning, and that POS wouldn't lock in, and leaked everywhere… what a PITA…Luckily I had another one, and finally got it working….I hate them things….My wife won't drink water w/o it being filtered…spoiled hussy…lol.

It's hell getting old….This last week I've been having shoulder trouble in my right shoulder joint….prolly a rotor cuff trying to go out….It hurts to lift my arm in any direction, and the muscles and joint aches so bad it hard to lift a cup of joe….I guess I'll have to call my orthopedic doctor for an appointment….I've got to be able to go and fish in March when we head to Toledo Bend….I had the left shoulder scoped about 20 years ago, so now the other one is going out….If they have to scope it, or replace the joint, I'm screwed for this trip….We'll see…..

Bill…...Sure hope you are not getting this crap I had…It's taken me since Christmas to get over this junk…If it gets bad, I'd see about a steriod shot and antibiotics….or whatever the doctor recommends…I'm allergic to Penicillan, so that was out…..That's the best stuff if you're not….

BurlyBob….I like you anallagy of how the Egypitans built the pyramids….you may be on to something there…Ain't it amazing what goes through a person's mind…It don't happen to me much…lol!!! My mind is usually blank, and just staring out into space…Anyway, hope you got rested up….Bengay helps those sore muscles, or maybe a toddy or two…..!!!

BobW…..Hope the old "aurther" ain't giving you too much trouble today..It's hell to be stiff and stove up..Like I say….getting old ain't for sissies…

Don…..Man you're still under the cold snaps….It's hard to get away from them where you live….Hope you don't lose power…Here's an interesting factoid: As we were coming down our road heading to thde house, my neighbor was having a yard/garage sale, so I stopped to say hi and look….He had a few tools, and he was selling a Record #5 jack plane and a newer Stanley block plane. The Record was made in Sheffield, England, and was still in the box…Don, that thing is practically brand new…I got both for $25.00. I couldn't believe it….The #5 is blue, and the little Stanley is black, like most of the old ones….I also got a Sterret 6" rule….Nice..!!
Sorry to hear that the wife is still having trouble with the shingles..That stuff is no fun, and makes you miserable….And as soon as I get those old planes cleaned up and restored, I'll try to post a couple of pictures, but I don't think I can as I haven't been able to in a long time since all the updates and crap has screwed up stuff….

Well ya'll I've about written a book here, so It's dinner time, and the wife just came in, so I'll say adios for now…Keep us posted on things as they develop…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Hope I don't put a jinx on things, but it seems that really excessive cold is over. I sure hope so. Now all I have to do is keep up with the snow. NOAA is calling for 2"-8" in the next 36 hours. This stuff is that really light fluffy stuff with no real water in it. Maybe that will change as well.

Things could be a lot better for me. I seem to be dealing with an attack of "Intestinal Jihad." I don't fell bad at all just spending a little extra time in the Oval office.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning,

63 degrees, and the sun is brightly shining here in San Diego today. It will start clouding over this afternoon, and then we'll be in for another rainy day tomorrow. Not only that, but it's expected to rain even more on Thursday. I just hope I didn't over do the rain dance awhile back … nah, couldn't happen.

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, You have to live in the most routine weather pattern on earth! Every day is nice warm and sunny with only the most occasional, yet brief chances for anything exciting, like real weather. How do you live with such routine? I like variety, change and the occasional surprise. Like the time we had about 1" of snow on July the 5th!

Any of you watched this David Barron on YouTube cut dovetails with his magnetic jigs? I'm kicking the idea of getting set up with his rig. I've got a Leigh Dovetail jig and it's a great tool. However for small things, it's a PIA.
It'll cost me around $150 for the jigs and saw. Not a small sum but not outrageous either. I got a birthday coming up maybe I can put a couple of feelers out for it. I can't have cake and Ice Cream maybe I should get something I really want!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I'm wracking my brain for something to say but, alas, you just happen to be right. San Diego is not entirely a terrible place to live. We do have the occasional storm come through, but that's about all the excitement we have, weather wise.

If we want change, we have to drive a bit. Here though, you can go skiing, visit the desert, and go surfing all on the same day.

Oh, and we do get some nice sunsets. Still, we really don't have the weather extremes that most of you do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, it is crazy warm here and windy. If the sun comes out we could hit 68°, a record. Still calling for an ice event this weekend, but not quite as bad as it seemed before. They also say it all could change. Guessers.

Rick, I sure hope not. I don't need to be all sick, but I guess nobody needs that. I'm not a fan of antibiotics, especially if it's not definitive that it will help.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yep…This is crazy weather we're having for sure…it's unreal for this time of year…But just stand by…it'll change before too long…it always does…

This is certainly the time of year for sickness….I was sick the whole time in Texas during Christmas….Talk about a poor time to get sick…But if I'm gonna get that way, I'd rather do it now as to be down in Tex/ La on my fishing trip and it happen….It happened in '93 when I was down there..Same crap I had this time….But antibiotics saved my bacon then, and again last week….It would of prolly been much worse if I hadn't of had them…I'm over it now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, it's warm here too. Continued to warm all day and as of 9pm it was right at 49 and blowing pretty hard. The internet started acting up and I thought maybe a limb got the cable and not the power line but all seems to be well for now.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 59 now, 80 later. The skies are a crystal clear azure with just one small, whispy cloud far off in the distance. The hands are a little bit better this morning but still far from good, you're right Rick, getting old is not for cowards or sissies.

Well ds, yesterday's shopping trip was not nearly as horrific as anticipated. My far better half acquired all of the plunder that she was after in short order, we had a tasty lunch at the Crab Shack and I ended up with two new pairs of shorts and a new jacket.

Burly …....... Snow in July??? lol. Actually, July is the only month that I haven't seen it snow in Michigan and if I live long enough, I expect to yet see that.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. It was 32 at wake up time, but heading to 59. Still calling for ice by Friday afternoon.
Not much sleep last night with 2 fires and a few EMA calls. I got to have the nozzle at the one fire and put out the fire. It was a bed and bedroom burning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually decent out right now at 28 and the high for today is 35. Rain is moving in again this afternoon but, without the wind.

Last night was incredibly windy. The highest wind clocked in at 55. My area was under a a "wind advisory" until midnight then it was to taper off till 5 in the morning. We kept looking out the window all night hoping it would "blow" by. As we were closing in on midnight, I thought we had escaped the inevitable, but we didn't. While we were watching the weather on the local news channel around 11:15, the power went out. I told the wife, let's just go to bed and if the power is still out in the morning, I'll crank up the generator. Nope, she was afraid she would freeze. So, I went out and got the extension cords out, started the generator and hooked up the heater. An hour later, the heater quit. So, I swapped it out with another, nope, it didn't work either. So, I went back out to check on the generator. It was running, but the extension cords were hot to the point of almost melting. I tried another extension cord and it didn't work. I finally gave up, shut the generator off. Before hitting the rack, I piled a bunch of blankets on my wife and went to bed. The power came back on this morning at 5:15. To say the least, it was a rough night. Today, I'll go out and get things ready for the ice storm tonight. Yay!

I'll keep y'all up to date. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## artsyfartsy

OK, I'm 7000! When I posted my part on the thread, I noticed I was 6999 so, I had to do it. That made my day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a sleepness night for me also, as my shoulder was killing me, and I just couldn't get comfortable, and tossed and turned to the point that I was keeping my wife awake, and she had to go back to work today, so I went to the spare bedroom and tossed and turned…!! Meds are not helping, so I guess I'll call the ortho doctor…..
It was 58 when I finally rolled out of the rack at 6:30, and went for my morning joe….I had plans today..!! The high will be 68, and they say we have a wind advisory in effect till 6:00 tonight…Rain starting tomorrow….
I needed to charge the battery on my tractor so I can move some more wood inside for when it does turn nasty…Got it charging, then started on the hand planes….I broke down the #2, and it was so gummed up with crud so bad, it was unreal….Finally got all the parts apart, and cleaned up the gunk, old shavings, and looked like nasty dried grease….Once apart, it's now soaking in vinegar for about 6-7 hours…This is gonna be a long process, as I've got 5 more to do…Oh well…I've got nothing but time…..
I cut out my wife's MDF board yesterday for her puzzle doings…Rounded the corners, and put one coat of clear danish oil on, and this morning I put on a second coat….Let it dry good today, then thinking I might put on a couple of coats of fast drying poly over that…That should take care of it….It's flat as a pancake..!!

*Bill*... You're night sounds about like mine, with not much sleep..I hate them kind of nights. I hope you're feeling more up to snuff, and not coming down with the crud, too…Lot of that going around now…At least you were busy, and that helps keep your mind off of things…Boy…your weather is sure different than mine right now…I'll take mine…!!!

*DonW*...Don't you just love it when a plan comes together.? NOT..You had a rough night, also with the power outage, then the generator, plus the cold weather. Hope the generator is not going out on you. Is that the one you bought from someone for a $100? Something is getting those ext. cords hot, and it shouldn't be doing that….unless they are not heavy-duty cords….(?).....And congrats on getting the 7,000…We made it, so let's try for 8,000…we can do it, with this good bunch we have on here….
Well, I'm heading back to the shop to see if the tractor is charged…Keep us posted on things, guys…Later..


----------



## BurlyBob

St BobW. Yeah the July 5 snow was quite a fluke. Everybody in the house was laughing. It didn't last very long.

You all will never guess what I'm fixing to do! We got 5 inches of new snow over night! This whole state is just about paralyzed from this latest storm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob….Don't keep us in suspense….Tell us..!! Expiring minds need to know..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning,everyone,

62° is the called for high here in San Diego today. It was supposed to start raining by dawn this morning, but so far nothing. It's coming, though, I can tell. We're supposed to get three days of rain, so that will be nice.

Don, congratulations on getting 7,000!

BBob, my guess is that you're fixing to shovel all that new snow.

Update: it's starting. The streets are wet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pretty stout wind in the rust belt over night, the power flickered a few times but thankfully never went out. Branches all over the yard this morning but thankfully again, none hit the house. It stayed above freezing all night but that didn't stop the morons from tailgating out more salt to be washed into the lake with this afternoon's rain just like last time!


----------



## Grumpymike

Ha, Ha, I got 7006 … Nanner, Nanner …

Dbob and BBob were bantering about the weather being so same-o same-o in San Deigo … As I sit back at 70° and scattered wispy clouds here in the cactus patch, I think of our friends shoveling snow and freezing weather, shudder and say thanks to the big guy for allowing me to enjoy this boring weather.

Hey, on that generator, your extension cord has to be at least a 12 gauge or better or you could burn the house down. Most extension cords are 16 Ga or 14 Ga, to light for what you are trying to use it for. 12 Ga and the even 10Ga are expensive but so is your house. You can use the light ones to run your freezer, but not a heater.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

^....This on the generator and ext. cords….Be safe, Don…and be careful..!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright overcast and 30s in WW today. Sunny yesterday with clouds rolling in late. We aren't staying above freezing as they predicted.

*BBob* I'm betting on a glorious snow shoveling adventure ;-)

7777 has to be the next big lucky number up for grabs. Who got 6666? Anyone brave enough to look?

Looks like the weather is nasty all over except the corners, WW, DBob country and ST country. 20" overnight in northern CA with flooding to the max. Ski resorts snowed out in Colorado!

*Rick* Rotary cuff is the worst! I believe it is worse than migraines. At a point, you get to where you ignore unbearable pain when it lasts for years. Something about that uncomfortable shoulder that totally disrupts everything.

*Bill* How long do you get off after one of those busy 24 hour shifts?

*Don* My mom who was an RN finally figured out my dad had shingles pain for a couple years. It finally went away but it was horrific for a while. Hope your wife doesn't get it like that.

Back about 1800, there was a misprint in the Old Farmers Almanac that predicted snow on the 4th of July. But, it did! Heard that on Paul Harvey's The Rest of the Story.


----------



## dawsonbob

Say, does anyone remember all that 'Global Warming' stuff? We're sure not seeing any of that now.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys are some good guessers and I was wrong. The wife took a yardstick out to the driveway. There was 7" of snow on the driveway. So that works out to a whole lot of snow to shovel off a 30' x 36' drive. I'm pooped!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good thing the Cascades are blocking for you. Portland had 14" last night and I-5 was at a standstill for 8 hours!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't hear Portland got that much, wow. I actually wouldn't mind them salting the roads if it were needed, 14" of snow would certainly qualify but with the salt:snow ratio they like to maintain the entire mine under lake Erie would be empty after 1 winter! We've only had 2" at a time so far (snow) this winter and I know the kids would like the ability to get out play in some actual snow instead of what we've been getting. Dump all the snow in three or four good storms throughout the winter with rain in between to wash off the roads and then instant 65 degrees for spring. I think that's the only way I could really suffer through winter without being miserable but programming the weather is still a ways off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WWBob, I work a 48 hour shift and then get 96 off.
I spent today in some prep for the ice. Could get 1/2". Tried to track down a larger generator, but no dice. Will have to get thru this with the 7550. Had it running today to be sure. Tomorrow I need to get a bunch of gas.

I think tonight calls for a highball and then go to bed early.


----------



## BurlyBob

FFBill, I pretty sure I'd rather have this snow than your ice. Sure hope you don't have any issues.

WWBob is hadn't heard about the Portland are getting that much snow. I've been out in mine all day. Must have been an insane nightmare. Those folks don't know how to deal with any snow over an inch.

I was going to post a couple of pictures but the wife got an SD card stuck in the port. She's taking it to get worked on tomorrow. Boy am I glad I wasn't the one who broke the computer. I've got an alibi, the driveway needed me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Heard about Portland from a friend. They were forecast to get a few inches after midnight. It started at 730 and didn't know when to quit!

*Bigblock* I don't know if they use salt in Portland or not. Around here they squirt some kind of solution on the roads when ever it is suppose to freeze, but it never rusts cars like the Midwest.

*Bill* That would be a little rough with a couple busy nights in a row! I don't thin k I could even stay awake.


----------



## saddletramp

Top O' the morning to y'all from sunny SW Florida. The skies are clear, not a cloud in sight. 57 early on, 62 now, 82 later. All in all, another beautiful day.

Just bought a golf cart (yup, I know, I'm old) as it seems to be the way to get around here. It should be delivered today or tomorrow. Should be interesting having an underpowered, uncomfortable vehicle for local transportation. ;-))

Watching a bald eagle winging it's way to the river (Caloosahatchee) as I am typing this. I often see osprey but seldom an eagle. 

Yesterday was the pits. There was a crew and all their heavy equipment working their way down our street tearing up the road to put in a new water main. Now I know that it is needed and therefore a good thing but the noise level and pitch was far beyond annoying and it was constant, hour after hour, all day long. This morning they are setting up to do it all again. Hoooo boy!! I-( Well ds, here I am, whining and bitching about something over which I have no control and would actually approve of if I did have control (we need the new water main) sooo, I think it is time to get down off my soapbox and get oottahere.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you retirees, except Bill…,

I rose eariler than I wanted to, cause my shoulder was killing me, and had to get up for some Advil, plus my java….It was 60 out, and clabbered over pretty good..It was supposed to rain this morning, but now they have taken it out for the day, looks like, but should start in the morning thru Monday….It's anyone's guess. The high will be 65, but the temp will start falling early in the morning down to 33, and the high tomorrow will be 41…We have a wind advisery for area lakes today, so it gonna get up …again…..
Meeting my fishing buds for dinner today for Messcan food, then a quick run to Home Depot..Then get back to cleaning and restoring the old planes…That's my agenda for today…I don't need a golf cart…I just ride around on my tractor in the neighborhood if need be…...


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's currently 22 degrees and snowing with a possible high today of 26. We made it through the night without any power interruptions. We had freezing rain and snow advisory's last night until midnight. We got lucky and most of the freezing rain went south of us. Today, there is more freezing rain on the radar and again, most of it is south of us.

My neighbor stopped by yesterday and helped me move my generator in the garage. My neighbor is a retired electrician apprentice who worked under his son's license. He appears to know his stuff. He's coming over today and together, we are gonna tear down the generator to see what the problem is. He looked at he extension cords and they seem to be okay. They are standard electric cords, so there shouldn't be an issue. I'm just guessing but, it looks like the generator breakers are tripped and won't reset.

*WW Bob and Burly Bob*, I saw on the news that Oregon really got hit hard with the snow. So much so, that the state declared a state of emergency.

*FF Bill and Rick*, it looks like you guys are in the bulls eye for the next round of ice storms. Bill, I think your time off has been cancelled for the rest of the week. Oh and Rick, yes, this is the same $100 generator I bought this summer.

*G Mike*, I don't know the difference between 10 Ga and 14 Ga. But, I agree with your reasoning that a 10 Ga is expensive and so is my house. I'll check out the size today. The cords I was using are about 3/8" in diameter and is a standard 100' long extension cord. I'm pretty sure it's gotta be correct but to be safe, I'll check anyway.

*ST*, I had a nice golf cart when I was in the Rio Grande Valley of Texas. I loved it. Our park was a 900 site park and we needed something to move us around instead of walking everywhere. Of course, as fat as I am now, we should have walked. LOL

Well guys, I'm outta here. I've got to go warm up the shop so I can work on my generator. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. This is probably my last entry for a day or three. The wife is taking the 'puter in to get her SD card pulled out.

It's 14 here with possibly some sunshine. Might get up into the low 20's. I hope so. Once that sun hits my drive and reflects of the garage it loosens up the ice and I can scrape it.

You know it's pretty comical to watch those folks on the other side of the state. They just don't know how to deal with a little adversity. I've got relatives in Louisiana who tell me they start shutting things down when the temps get close or below freezing. Guess it's what your use to.

DonW, sure hope your wife starts feeling better I hear that stuff hurts like sin.

Well got to unplug the machine here. You all have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gmorning gang. It was about 38 out the door this morn, but now down to 35. Getting colder all day. I went t and picked up an extra generator. It's a Chinese crappy diesel one, but it's never been used and I only paid $500. If I don't need it this week I will sell it next week. We are going to buy a much bigger generator soon.

Don, use as short of a cord as you can and I wouldn't use anything less than 10 ga for a heater.

Rick, thanks for rubbing it in that I'm not retired like you all. Hope the ice doesn't hit your neck of the woods.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 54 this morning in my neck of the rust belt and supposed to be cooling off all day, it's 40 right now and allegedly headed down to a low of 25. It was raining cats and dogs last night and has continued on and off throughout the day so far, I still haven't gotten a chance to pick up all the sticks & limbs blown out of the trees early yesterday. If the forecast is right we'll have a cold spell for a few days starting tomorrow then back into the 40's with more rain, I guess it could be worse, at least the furnace is getting a little bit of a break.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, how much stuff do you have to run when the power is out? Over 7K watts sounds like a lot. I have a 4KW Onan pullled from an RV and while I had to do a little fab work to get it on a cart and hooked to a gas tank, it's served me well. The best thing about it is the gen set is only 1800 rpm as its designed to be very quiet. I only have to run the fridge, garage freezer and if it's cold out, the fan for the gas fireplace to circulate air around the firebox. Beyond that a light or two and maybe the coffee maker. With everything on I think I'm still under 3500 watts all in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My house is all electric. I don't even hope to run the furnace, but I need to power a few space heaters, lights, well. We are out in the middle of nowhere. I have no fireplace right now. Someday I will add onto the house and put a wood stove in there. I will not use gas heaters in my home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gotcha, yeah I could quick rewire my furnace to run off the gen set if I had to, but older generators like mine tend to make pretty dirty power with lots of electrical noise I really don't want killing my furnace, I'm already taking enough of a gamble when I hook it up to the fridge but so far so good. I don't blame you for not wanting to use gas heaters, most of them just look dangerous and I've never smelled one running that didn't stink to high heaven.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 degrees under overcast skies here in San Diego right now. We were supposed to get rain starting early this morning. Now they're saying it will start sometime this afternoon. Look like it'll be steady, though,once it starts.

Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've thought of switching off a couple coils or whatever they're called of my furnace and trying to run that way, but I think my little space heaters will do just fine. If it were to be really cold, I could just keep my house from freezing and spend time n the camper with its gas furnace.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,
You mentioned you didn't have a fireplace in your home…..Back in 2009 when we had that real bad ice storm, if it hadn't of been for our fireplace we would have froze to death, maybe….I didn't have a generator, and we were out of power for 8 days. Power lines were down everywhere, and we couldn't get out of our driveway for all the big limbs laying across the driveway…Big limbs were blocking the front door…I called Lowes and Home Depot, and they didn't have a generator, a gas can, or any chainsaws.. They sold out of it all the day after. But luckily I had put up about a rick of dry firewood in my sunroom, and when I got up in the mornings, it was about 40 42 degrees in the house…If it hadn't of been for the fireplace, we'd of been in trouble…I called Lowes and they were getting in some more generators, cans, etc. Hold one for me, and I;'ll come after it…I had to dodge downed power lines into Mt. Home, but picked it up that night when the truck finally got them in…The truck would bring 5 at a time, and sold as soon as they went in the store…I bought a Generec 7,000 watt, got it home, filled it with oil and gas, and fired that puppy off.It has 110 and 220 outlets, and I hooked up the icebox in the garage, the freezer out there, run a cord to the icebox in the house, microwave, and one table lamp….I'd run the generator all day long to keep everything froze and turned it off at night to sleep…It sat outside my garage, and was surprisling quite. It has an 8 gallon tank, which ran the unit for many hours. I had about 15 gallons of gas on hand, luckily, so that was good…The moral is: the fireplace and generator saved our bacon that time. My wife cooked all our meals in the fireplace, and I made coffee using a French press placed on two flat logs….That was 2009, and I haven't used it since….In fact (I'm ashamed to admit it), but it still has old gas in it from that time…So…for only 6+ days of use, it's practically a new generator….And…our house is all electric too…..Thank goodness for a fireplace and dry wood…!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Rick, I'm ashamed that I have a log home without a wood burning stove. I will someday. Cooking on the fire is hardcore, but awesome. My current gen is a generac 7550. I plan to buy a generac 15,000. We haven't had a long power outage since the boys were born. Last time we had a bad ice storm was in 2006. We let most of the house get down to 40°, but used space heaters in the master bedroom to keep it warm in there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yea…..We'd go to bed at night, and it was scary, cause we could hear the big trees and limbs falling all around us, and didn't know when or where they would land…either in the woods, or on our house or shop….My wife piled quilts on so we could keep warm, but the first thing I did was get up and build a big hell roaring fire. We moved our chairs over in front of the fireplace, and put a tv tray in between the chairs to have a lamp to read by…or whatever…..Then I figured out I could unplug the microwave, and run the tv….Worked out ok, and we survived..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's 26° and raining hard. That shouldn't be a problem, right.
The ice storm has begun. I really don't want lots of damage to my trees. Not again. I love my trees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It is 33 degrees with light rain and some fog….It rained pretty much all night, and no major impacts of weather…so far….The high will be 38, but that might be up for grabs, too….Just an old grey day here in the mountains….The rain should continue for a couple of more days, I hope, as I need my new yard and plants watered…....It's time for me to hit the shop and continue cleaning all the old rusty planes, and do the restore on them.

*Bill*..Sure hope you don't get a lot of ice to damage your trees, or loose power….Like you, I like my trees. From that 2009 storm, I lost several nice big Oaks, but got some good firewood out of them…It was a job…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the 2003 tornado we lost hundreds of pine trees. I hate to lose even one now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 13 degrees this morning with calm winds and clearing sky's. Calm is the key word for the day. The forecast high for today is 19. We're gonna have a little warm-up in the next few days, I can't wait.

Update on the Generator/cord issue. My neighbor and I tore into the generator and found that the breakers were blown. We pulled them out and now have to order a couple of them. That's the new problem. I tried to order a couple through Amazon and couldn't. So, I have to go through Sears to get them. The cords: they were too small for the power being put out. I had a bigger one, but I didn't noticed the difference. I've got to come up with a different plan to hook up to the house.

*FF Bill*, I was told that my 7500 Wt generator is big enough to run my whole house once it's hooked up. And, that was without them looking at my house. I would think that your's is big enoug and should work, but I'm not an electrical genius, as I have already demonstrated. I was told to back feed it through my shop into the house. Also, good luck with the ice storm coming your way.

*BB Yeti*, the ice storm looks like it's heading right at you. Just think of all that salt they're gonna use to melt the ice. LOL

Well boys, I'm gonna cut loose early today cause I'm heading out to an estate sale. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

The ice is beginning to accumulate. Mostly on the trees right now. The front deck is treacherous. Driveway is just wet. I guess the warm temps from last few days has the concrete above freezing.

Don, the simplest way is to make a cord with male plugs on both ends. Turn off the main breaker. Plug your cord into an outlet. Start generator. Plug in cord. That will not give you anything 240 though and will only power one bus bar. What I've done is put a 40 amp breaker in my panel and ran 8 ga wire out to the generator with a twist lock. I leave that breaker off normally. When the power goes out I turn off the main to avoid backfeeding out of the house, turn on the 40a, start the generator and plug in the wire. This gives me both bars, but only 40 amps. I also turn off the furnace, drier and water heater breakers. I think I need something like 20kw to power my electric furnace. Gas furnaces are no problem. All you have to power is a blower motor.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 70 now with just a few wispy white clouds, it was 64 and clouded over with a light rain earlier. Supposed to get to 82 later. The weather here is about as perfect as one could ask for, too bad that there are so many FOPs (yeah, I know, I'm one of them) crowding up everywhere and snarling traffic. I guess that you just can't have everything your own way. I-I

Well ds, "The woods are lovely, dark and deep but I have promises to keep and 'wood to work' before I sleep."

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah Don, they've already started tailgating it out. My street intersects into a busier road and it's pretty step as you approach, this morning I almost slide past the stop sign on a nice big pile of salt!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

58 will be the high here in San Diego today, under cloudy skies. There may still be a lingering shower or two, but for the most part the rain is out of here - at least for this week. So far this month we have picked up 1.40 inches of rain, and they're predicting more for next week.

Bill, I hope your trees come through unscathed. It's a shame to lose a tree.

Everyone stay warm and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and about freezing in WW this AM.

Interesting ideas about generator connection. The code requires an interlock to prevent a back feed into the power grid.

Hope the ice storm isn't too bad on yall. Been at least 10 years since we had one. They do get ugly ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

How's everyone holding up under this bad weather all over the country..? Hope you all are safe and warm in your homes, and no power outages or other problems are happening…

Bill….How bad is the ice developing around your area.? Hope you and the family are safe, and staying warm, too…keep us posted on the icing up in your neck of the woods….Don't get out…..!!!

We're good down here…No bad weather around us, and the rain has stopped for a while…We're at 36 degrees, and some heavy fog, but that's about it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have maybe 1/2" of sleet and 1/4" of ice coating the trees. They are saying another 1/4" in the morning. Power still on, but has flickered. Internet is out, so I'm on my phone. All safe here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the report, Bill…A 1/2" of ice is not good for the trees, as the limbs will begin to sag, and possibly break. Sure hope you don't loose power. Have the generator ready just in case….Internet being out under those conditions is not unusual…...Stay safe and warm, bud…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

I have my fingers crossed for you, Bill. Hoping for the best.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. The sun is up and the skies are blue with just a few clouds in the distance. 61 now, 80 later. No bad weather here folks just sunshine and warmth. I wish that I could send ya'll some of this. I've gotten to the point in my life where I truly intensely dislike the snow and cold and I hate to see any of you having to suffer through it. Who would have thought that global warming would be a good thing but if GW will cure the common COLD, bring it on!!!

Got the new local Transit device yesterday. Standby for the inevitable alterations and modifications.



















This thing is in need of a radio. No tunes is not a good thing!!!! :-(

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

More freezing rain this morning. Yay.
Is that electric or gas Bob. I'd like to get a golf cart around here. The boys would have fun with it and I can use it to take trash out among other things. I'd like a gas one.

Some led lights would be good too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I've gotten to the point in my life where I truly intensely dislike the snow and cold
> 
> saddletramp


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 16 degrees out this morning with calm winds with lightly cloudy sky's. The high for today will be 30. Last night it got down into the single digits.

*FF Bill*, I'll let my electrician friend know about what you told me concerning the generator fix. I like it. Also, I had a club car golf cart as well down in RGV part of Texas. I paid $900 for my electric cart. The best place to look for those things is any place "old retired" people play, such as Florida, Southern Texas and Arizona. As much as I hate to say this, but when they die off, they're belongings gets sold off cheap. That same cart here in Michigan is $3000 to $4000.

I went to a couple of estate sales yesterday with wife in tow. It was a rough trip for her, but she insisted on going. She never got out of the car, but enjoyed the ride and my company as I did hers. I picked up a few nail aprons and one is from Sault (Soo) St. Marie, Michigan or the Soo as they call it. I made contact last night with someone from the management team from that lumber company. They told me that the apron is probably dated back to the late 50's or early 60's. And no, I don't know how many I have. Each time someone asked me, I usually have to recount again. But, I believe I'm well over 130.

Well guys, I'm gonna cut out a little early today so I can get some things done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Temp may be above freezing soon. Hopefully we will lose some ice instead of gain for a while. Tonight it will be freezing again and we will get more ice.

Don, it works, but you have to be sure to turn off the main. As Bob said, the code calls for a disconnect. My solution is not exactly code compliant, because I can forget.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill and Rick, You guys worry me with that Ice. I grew up in an area about 200 miles west of me where the low laying clouds would keg up for the winter. People called it fog but it was clouds. That stuff would coat everything.
the last year I lived there '76 it was almost 80 days without seeing blue sky. Trees, fences power lines and poles went down everywhere.

It's 5 now was -2 when I got up and the sun may peek out in a little while. I'm borrowing the neighbors snow rake again and try to clear more off my roof. It's 10"-12" deep and more snow is coming next week.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here it is nearly mid day and we are heading for 68° under scattered clouds giving us a 60% chance of rain here in the cactus patch. this afternoon.

You guys with your generators plugging into the house wiring, BEWARE! If you do not open the main breaker, you are energizing the grid that men are working on … I met a guy that worked for the Power Co., he was on a pole reconnecting some storm damaged wires when someone fired up a generator, the voltage went back through the transformer and stepped up to enough voltage that this guy lost the use of his right arm and his right leg … not a pretty sight.

When I lived in Kansas an ice storm hit … Trees down and broken pieces everywhere. ... We were without power for 8 days, we survived with the Propane camp stove to cook on and heat water, fireplace to warm the living room and two lanterns for light … That's the week that I decided that I'd retire to a warm sunny spot and avoid the harsh winters.

All you folks dealing with the ice and snow storms are in our prayers that you will stay safe and healthy.

Well back out to the shop where the heater is on and the puttering is good.

Stay safe and above all, stay well


----------



## dawsonbob

The very goodest of mornings to all,

64 sunny degrees is the call here in San Diego today. So far this month we've accumulated 1.75 inches of rain, with more coming next week.

STBob, pretty cool. I've always liked those carts. Much better than firing up an automobile for short runs.

Good luck to all of you who are suffering the effects of snow and ice. I'm pulling for you.

Everybody stay safe out there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang, well…now afternoon..,

I just had dinner and forgot it was afternoon now….It was 36 early at 6:45 when I went for my morning coffee round, and was still raining, as it really kicked off good last night…My landscaping got a good soaking….My plans for today was to hit the shop kinda early (not too early) and start back on cleaning and restoring the old irons…Got one ready to put back together (the old #2), but decided to paint the body and frog….All parts were buffed, and the paint is dry…So last night before I quit for the day, I tore down the old #4, and let it soak in the vinegar solution all night …Got a lot of it buffed, also, but more to come…it was time to eat, so I'm gonna get back after it now…..No ice, just plenty of rain, and looks like more coming…The high today will reach 43…It's 41 now…..But…..at this late stage of the day, I might just wait a while, then go take a good long snooze….!!!! There's always tomorrow….You guys stay warm and safe out there in this winter wonderland…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good Morning from WW. Sunny and mid 30s. I'm beginning to feel like DBob, they keep saying it will cloud up and rain, but it doesn't. Not complaining, just an observation. I'm sure we will get our share ;-)

As Grumpymike says, beware and don't forget. Those illegal generator connections can be lethal to linemen. Longest we were ever out was about a week to 10 days in a snow storm. Too many tree branches weighted down on the power lines. After that, the legislature passed a law saying all the tree huggers that didn't want any trimming along their property were financially liable for the damages. ;-) We haven't been out more than a couple days since the Great Tree Trimming ;-)

*ST* A guy I know made a Flintstones car out of a golf cart. It used to be all over Goggle images, but there are so many copy cats I can't find it now. A conversion might a be a good winter project? ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Bob. We had an ice storm ten years ago that prompted the state to make the power company to undertake a huge tree trimming program. It has really helped. Used to be our power would go out once a month. Now it's about twice a year. Power is still on.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 61 earlier, 67 now, low 80s later. Partly cloudy this am but with plenty of blue and sun peeking through. The hands are a little bit stiff this morning but not too awfully sore. I'm feeling sorry and concerned for all of you who are suffering through ice storms and other forms of vile weather nastiness with all it's incumbent hazards, ie: icy death trap roads, power outages, destroyed trees etc. Wish that I could UPS y'all a little bit of Florida.


----------



## saddletramp

Boy do I love computers, NOT!!! Either my computer (phone) or LJs server cutoff half of my post. Here's the rest of it.

Bill …......... Would that it was gas but alas, it is electric. Here in sunny SW Florida gas carts are few and far between. If one has a gas powered cart one doesn't sell it unless it is nothing but a bucket of bolts and then the price is prohibitively, nay, astronomically high.


----------



## saddletramp

Damn, damn, damn, it did it again. I'm having to deliver this in bits and pieces. Here's the next installment.

Top …....... Interesting idea but I don't think that a Flintstone conversion is exactly my thing. Although I do have the correct body type (fat) I don't have enough hair on top to pass for Fred. lol

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last nights ice didn't materialize. It never got cold enough,so we should start the big melt off today. No big tree damage, but some smaller trees are completely bent over to where the top is touching the ground. Some may survive, but most will be toast. We have a lot of loblolly pine on our place and they just don't do well with heavy ice and snow. That's why they don't naturally occur here. My grandparents planted 12 acres of them 55 years ago. These little ones are their descendants.

BobW, more and more golf courses are going with electric carts. I believe that is making used gas ones harder to come by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Use as many installments as ou need Bob. I'll read them all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 10 degrees out this morning under blue sky's and calm winds. The forecast for the next two weeks looks very encouraging. Temps are going up to near 50. Sounds like we're gonna get to throw the doors up soon.

*Mike and WW Bob*, I absolutely agree with you guys on the safety concerning generators and the way they are hooked up. I am fully aware of the dangers of back feeding the power lines. I assure you that I will work diligently to make sure that won't happen.

Here's one for you veterans. I just lost a good friend who was a medic in Vietnam during the height of the fighting in the late 60's. He and I talked a few times about his experiences as a medic. Sometimes he would talk freely about some of the minor things. But then again, when it came to the actions he had to make, he would clam up and get chills. He would get goose bumps all over his arms. He would look down and look as though he was lost in thoughts. I loved that guy not because he was a vet, but because he was a good man with a true heart. I will miss him. Sorry guys, I had to write about him.

Well, I'm outta here for now. I've got things to do and places to go. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for your loss Don. What a tough job being a medic must be. I see people die all the time, but I don't know them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I just came in from the shop, as I got out early (about 7:20) to start on the planes…I got the #2 all done, and now the #4 is almost ready to put back together, after I paint the body and frog…parts are buffed and waiting for the final assembly to happen…Now I have a small block plane soaking (started last night)....I got to say that there is nothing more satisfying or enjoyable than to set and have a hot cup of joe, a cig, and just sanding and cleaning up the tote and knob after the other parts are done…Peaceful and quite makes it a pleasure to do….

It started raining pretty good during the wee morning hours, and when I headed out with my java in tow, it was 39, and seriously foggy and damp…..Looking out the shop window, I could see it getting heavier…Prolly more rain coming….The high is supposed to be 48, but once again, I'm skeptical…

Bill…..Man I'm glad you didn't have another ice attack. It's prolly gonna be bad on your trees with what you've already got. The weather reports up in Missouri are nasty…Stay in, and don't get out in that mess..!!!

Don….I echo what Bill said about your friend. Us old VietNam vets are getting on up there…It's been 50 years since I was there…here's a story for you guys: When I joined LJs, I got to know one of the members on here..We joined about the same time..Through our conversations, I found out we were in the same outfit at the same time in VietNam. Some ya'll might remember him…He went by C+woodworker, and his name was Bruce. We never met when we were there, but he too was a medic on Medivac choppers, and it is/was possible he took care of me when I got hurt, and they flew me back to base camp….We'll never know for sure, but it was possible…Bruce died last year, and he was a dedicated member of LJs…

Well….Breaks over, so I'm out to the shop again. I had a cookie with my coffee, so now it's time to depart….Later, ya'll….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

62 degrees under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Apparently, there will be no more rain until next Thursday, but then we are supposed to get 5 or 6 days of rain. Whoooeee! This is turning out to be a wet month.

Don, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Medics/corpsmen are ten feet tall in my book, and in the books of many who have tasted combat: he will be missed. Navy corpsmen have saved me on more than one occasion. Sad to say that those of us who served in Vietnam are getting old enough that we're passing away at a pretty good clip.

Bill, it sounds like you dodged the bullet on the ice storm. I hope your trees recover.

Rick, your post reminded me of a similar situation. It turned out that during one of my tours my cousin was only about two clicks from where I was but, not knowing that, we didn't get together.

Y'all stay safe and warm now, y'hear?


----------



## BurlyBob

Another fun filled day of raking snow off my roof. I got the front done now I get to work on daughter's house, then try to lighten load on the back side of mine. Crap od Dear, there's 16"+ up there and it's packed down like anything. The fun part is wallering around in 2'+ snow in my insulated duck hunting coveralls, whilst I manipulate this 16-20 foot long rake handle. I'm thinking this might have been a little easier when I was 25 or even 35!

It good news the ice storms didn't hit you guys. We've got more snow on the way with no thawing of any length for at least 2 weeks.

My respect and appreciation to all you vets. I got out of high school after Vietnam. I had wanted a career in the Army. Tried the ROTC route and saw there wasn't much chance of that. You had to be a ring knocker in those days.

I'm feeling like I need some more Ibuprophen.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

It's still raining some, but mainly just heavy misty stuff, and plenty of fog still lingering….I just came in from the shop where I've been/still cleaning and restoring those old irons….They are looking good, and I have 3 completed..The #2, #4, and a little block plane that has no name…just has "made in America" stamped on it, so I have no idea who made it…it's not a Stanley, or Bailey…..Now I'm cleaning one that says "Best Made", #1150…Not a Stanley, either..another little block plane, but in good shape….I'm not even gonna try to sharpen the irons, cause I really don't know how, or want to spend the long hours learning…I have other things to do…I'm thinking I'm gonna buy a Work Sharp 3000 sharping system so I can learn how to sharpen the irons and chisels…I watched a few videos on this machine, and it looks like a easy way to go…Since I'm not really a hand plane/ hand tool guy, this should do the trick..My patience is short on stuff like sharpening….

BurlyBob…..You be careful up on that roof…That sure sounds like a lot of snow to move….Don't get too cold, and take breaks when necessary…And yes…we dodged the bullet on the ice…..so far….!!
I liked being in the Army..If I would have made it out ok, I was gonna make a career out of it….Not to be..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Y' know, BBob, a couple of grenades would probably loosen all that snow on the roof, and maybe save you an unsafe trip up to the roof. Just a thought.

Unfortunately, it would probably leave holes in your roof. I didn't say that it was a foolproof plan.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 19 currently with calm winds and cloudy sky's. The forecast temp high for today is 38 however, we have some gloom and doom heading our way. By this afternoon, we will be getting freezing rain from late this afternoon till tomorrow morning. Yuk! And my generator is tore down waiting for the breakers to come in. Oh well!

That's all I have to say today. I'm outta here early. I'm running into town to get some scripts before the rain comes in. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

-11 in my world and it might get 14. No real warming in sight and more snow is predicted later this week. I'm hoping to rake more snow off the back of the house roof. Wish me luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Foggy and rainy here too. I don't remember the last time I saw that glowing orb of brightness in the sky. Not good for those who get down in the winter. Luckily it doesn't bother me.

Don, you're welcome to come get my generator. I didn't need it, miraculously. I was so worried I even bought an extra.

BBob, I saw a winter outlook forecast which said the northwest would be below average temp all winter. What's your snow pack percentage now. 100% or more?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, they measure the snow to water content equivalent and several areas are a little above 100%, several are close and a couple further north aren't even close to 75%. It is all dependent on how the weather patterns move thru this area. The reporting area I live in seems to be the lowest at 96% overall. This may all change over the course of the next week. We're suppose to get quite a bit more snow, upwards of 12". I'll believe that when I see it. 3-4 inches is probably more realistic.

My love affair with snow is beginning to lose it's allure!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

64 degrees will be the high here in San Diego today, with partly sunny skies. There will be no rain til Wednesday night, but then we're looking at 6 straight days of rain.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny, mid 30s and very thin clouds in WW. We are over 100% snow pack and the 7th coldest winter on record. WE are challenging records all over. It the 2nd or 3rd wettest fall. Had a years worth of rain in October! Sorry, DBob, didn't mean to upset you. Suppose to cloud up and cry on us the rest of the week.


----------



## Grumpymike

A rare occurrence here in the cactus patch … This morning we awoke to a dense fog … Yep FOG in the desert.
It was in the 40's with about 300 feet visibility. The humidity gauge was topped out and the air was thick.

Bbob you are one tough guy, being out there in the negative temps shoveling or raking snow off the roof. (Geezz! I'm glad I live where I do). My hat is off to you pal.

Well back to the shop to finish up some raised panel doors for a shop cabinet … Then SWMBO has some honey doo's.

Be safe my friends, and above all else, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Having "a year's worth of rain in October" is pretty good Bob. Congratulations! We have trouble getting a year's worth of rain in a year.

Want to share? Send your surplus South!


----------



## BurlyBob

GMike, I ain't that tough. You ought to see how bundled up I am in my duck hunting gear. Besides this roof raking really is a workout and I'm pretty out of shape so I build up a lot of heat and sweat. I think I get wetter on the inside of my coveralls that I do from the snow on the outside. Like I said I think this would have been an easier job when I was 25. I got whimpy today and didn't go out till it warmed up to 6 degrees! Oh yahoo, 6 whole degrees. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. Wednesday thru Friday, NOAA says 6-12 more inches of snow. OH Joy, Oh Joy! Where to stack it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Having "a year s worth of rain in October" is pretty good Bob. Congratulations! We have trouble getting a year s worth of rain in a year.
> 
> Want to share? Send your surplus South!
> 
> - dawsonbob


DBob, I had a couple buckets full of rain but you didn't pick them up ;-( They may have been a flash flood in San Diego ;-) 14" each!

BBob, It was easier when we were 50! Trust me ;-)

I saw an online rain story from a local TV station. The headline said something about the coming rain being as warm as it is in Hawaii. The article mentioned freezing rain but nothing about warm rain. Guess they have their bases covered ;-) unless it is normal 40 degree rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, as you can see, we still have power. I guess the "freezing rain" didn't have as much punch as the weather man thought. It's raining now and the roads are one big skating rink. The county road truck just went through trying to scrap the ice off the road with no salt bring dropped. A lot of good that's gonna do. Anyways, the temp is 34 with a high expected of 36.

I worked out in the shop for a brief time yesterday after we came home from town. I got a few things done, but mostly was just happy being in the shop by myself. The roads were pretty crappy going to town yesterday. *BB Yetti*, I think our road commissions should swap places. Your road crews gives you too much salt, and ours doesn't drop any. Go figure!

*FF Bill*, thanks for the offer but, if I came down there for your generator, I don't think you'd be able to get rid of me until spring. But, I appreciate the offer just the same.

Well, that's all I have for today guys so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd be fine with that Don! Obscene property taxes are partly to blame coupled with an over litigeous society and tremendous lack of personal responsibility (learning to drive in the snow while living where it snows) are all working together to make this a less desirable place to live every day. I suppose that's why the term "northern hospitality" isn't something you hear too often in a kind likeness.
On a lighter note, the low temperature shouldn't get down to freezing for a least the next week maybe longer if the forecast is right and that's just fine by me.


----------



## BurlyBob

-4 in my corner of the world and a bright sun shiny day. That means it's going to stay cold. All the weather site are forecasting lower temps than a few days ago. Nothing above freezing for the next 2 weeks. I'm going to give my shoulder a break from snow raking. At least for a day or three.

BBYeti, I'd love to see some of your nice warm temps! The same goes for Don's as well. Weather channel says up to 10 more inches between now and Saturday. I'm betting on half that much at the most.

WWBob your right about 50!

Everybody have a great day !


----------



## JamesTheToolMan

Spammer for lunch. Account locked.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning (yup, I just checked, it is still morning) from sunny SW Florida. It is bothering me to continually bring y'all, many of whom are suffering through day after day ad infinitum of truly sh_tty cold, snow and ice, these reports of the wonderful Florida weather so from now on I am just going to say:. Another typical Florida day ….... unless it isn't.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked out "Jamesthetoolman" website referral. It's that Ted's plans, garbage. I flagged him!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang that terrible Ted!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all;

66 and sunny is the prognostication for today here in San Diego. No ice, no snow, no rain, just sunshine, which I'd happily share with all of you, if I just knew how to ship it. Things will change tomorrow night though. We're supposedly looking at a solid six days of rain. Bring it on, Mother Nature, bring it on!

WWB, my apologies for not making it up there to collect the rain, but the engine on my jet powered skateboard conked out. You're right though, two 14 inch buckets would probably have caused massive flooding down here.

Everything was easier when we were 50.

I flagged "JamesTheToolMan", too. Hate internet spam (although I had some of the real canned spam last night).

Stay safe and warm now, y' hear?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Happy noontime gang,

It was 38 at 6:45 when I went for my morning hit of joe before departing for the shop….I lolly-gagged for a while though, sucking down that joe…Finally got there at about 8:00 or so….I was trying to finish up my cleaning and restoration on the old planes….Finally got them done about 11:45, so I took a couple of pictures of the finished products….Wish I had taken some before and after shots, but forgot to…Anyway, that's one reason I didn't get on our thread yesterday, cause most of the time I was out there…..Even went back out after supper last night till about 10:30…..So I'm here today….The high will be 50 (?), and I'm skeptical about that….Lots of clouds, and it was foggy all night and into the morning, but i'r all burned off now…Just cool/cold weather here for the next few days, then rain maybe Thrusday…..
I now have 7 planes (2 I already had), so now I'm going to design a plane till (whatever that is) to house them all so I can hang them.. Like I said before, they are NOT sharpened yet, and I'm prolly gonna get that Work Sharp 3000 to sharpen them plus my chisels…..I need all the help I can get…...

All you Norfers try to stay warm and dry, and us Southern boys will do the same…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

45 and sunny this morning. No rain either Hawaiian or freezing yet ;-)

Glad y'all got the spammer flagged. I might have used the vulgar finger ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put the generator that I bought last week on craigslist this morning and sold it tonight. That's a record for me to have it gone before the day was over. I got about 15% more than I paid for it, so I consider that a success. Gotta get my other one in top form and then sell that too. Then I'm gonna get a new bigger one, about 15kw. I know a guy who works for an equipment company. He gave me a price of $5000 for a nice used diesel 15kw on a trailer. That was about twice what I want to spend. I think diesel is gonna be out of my price range.

No sun today, again. Maybe tomorrow. We got a chance. 52° and partly sunny tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I do remember you getting a pretty good deal on that in the first place. I've done the same with snowblowers bought in the winter as someone is moving south then selling as the next snow storm hits. I've seen good deals on diesel generators but it's usually on some monster that puts out like 85kW or something equally as ridiculous which would be great if you were trying to keep the whole neighborhood or a manufacturing plant up and running but for personal use it's more than a little overkill!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. It's just another typical Florida day weather wise. 'Nuff said.

SWMBO is whispering in my ear that we have many, many errands to run today and I'm trying to tell her that until I've had at least several more cups of coffee that I'm going to be totally useless. She's not buying it at all so I'm going to have to kick start my hind end and get oottahere.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 38 when I rose at the butt crack of dawn, and I didn't want to…..But the bladder was telling me to get up, or trouble was ahead….!! So….after that necessary quickie, I made my way to the coffee pot where I began consuming large quanties of ground up java beans….and still am…!!! The high will be 53, and the skies are pretty well clabbered over for the most part…..No wind, no incliment weather around, so it'll be a good day to be in the shop….Now that the planes are all done, I'm gonna design a plane till to house them all…Should be interesting..!!

*Bill*...Sounds like you came out a winner on the sale of the generator….15% above is not too shabby….And with both sold, now you can upgrade to a larger one to tie into your house…Is that your plan..? Bud, be careful, and get a qualified electrician to wire it….if you go that route….Being a firefighter you know the ramifications of what could happen if not done properly…..

*BobW*...What can I tell ya..? Get out, get 'er done, and get home…That's my motto….lol.!!

That's about all I have for now…Time to grab another rather large cup, and head out…Stay safe and warm…


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a short rain/ice shower last night. I'm hoping it wasn't very heavy. I haven't ventured out yet.

Years ago a similar situation occurred and created a thick crust of ice on deep snow. Combine that with super cold, it reeked havoc on the deer and elk herds. They couldn't dig thru it for food. Many were injured trying to walk on top of the ice. Only to break thru resulting in injured hamstrings, Achilles tendons and broken ribs. The calves and fawns took the worst of it. It took several years for the herds to recover. Mother Nature can be cruel and heartless at times.

NOAA says we're suppose to get quite a bit of snow in the next couple of days. Thankfully the temps are not as cold as last week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin' all,

We're looking at a high of 61 here in San Diego today; not exactly balmy weather. If you were planning a vacation here in San Diego, don't do it this week, because the weather will be terrible.

I just had to go and shoot my big mouth off, didn't I. When I learned that we would be having six days of rain I said "Bring it on, Mother Nature, bring it on!" I didn't think she was really listening but boy, was I wrong. The storms we're getting are "potentially record setting rainfall amounts," something on the order of 2 to 5 inches per day here on the coast, and even more inland.

Unfortunately, we're just not set up to handle that much rain. There will be wide spread flooding over the next week because the ground is saturated and can't adsorb any more water. It's going to be bad around here. Maybe it really is time to start on that ark?

I think the other West coast Bob's will probably catch some of this, too. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Sounds like you need to head for high ground…You have to be careful what you ask for sometimes…It just might happen….Sometimes it's hard to get an equal balance of things…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, fortunately, I'm on high ground. My place is on a hill/mesa about 300 feet above sea level, so I'm probably safe. I worry, though, about all the people down on flat land: it's going to be nasty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had it all in the last couple days. 24 hours of Super Sized rain drops. Sunny this morning with light fog on the ground. Overcast this afternoon. No snow ;-)

Bill, Isn't that 15 KW going to burn a lot of diesel?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, either way we are talking a lot of fuel, but a diesel should be more fuel efficient. It seems though that a diesel is out of my price range.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It gets to be a bigger issue when the surrounding community is out and the pumps won't pump. We been there and done that. Fortunately they were back on is a couple days while it was out at the house for a week or 10 days. I hate when that happens ;-(

We seem to be trapped in WW tonight. Snoqualmie is closed by ice storm. Stevens Pass is closed. White Pass may be open but their is a winter ice storm warning on th other side. I-84 west of Portland is closed. Too far to go down through California to go anywhere. The ice will melt and the roads will open before we could get through the security check at Sea-Tac. Guess I'll stay put. Going to be in the 40s 24/7 the next few days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it's starting. The rain has started falling in San Diego, and isn't expected to stop for six days. To say it's going to be wet around here is an understatement.

We'll see how well we can stand up to this kind of drenching. More in the morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I rose this a.m. to a heavy fog covering the area around here. It was 42, no wind (of course), and looks like we had a light rain shower sometime during the night or early morning…The high is expected to be 55, but as usual, I'm skeptical…..Going to meet the fishing gang for dinner today, but gonna try to work on my plane till before and after I get back…Parts are cut and about ready for some assembly…..

*dawsonBob*...It's good that you're on high ground….At least you won't get any flooding where you are…..It's the same with our place here….Our house sits up kinda high, so we get no flooding either when it rains that much here sometimes…..We have too many hills and hollors, so flooding is not a problem….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The sun came out for a few hours yesterday. That was neat. Now it's raining again, all day. I hate rain in the winter.

You are correct BobWW when the fuel stations have no power that's a problem. That has happened once during a power outage. Lucklily we were able to get fuel from the local fire station. They just told us to keep track of how much we took. Also, at that time I didn't have a generator. Just went 8 days with no power.

DBob, I heard that most of California is now officially out of drought.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. A little cool this morning but otherwise just another typical Florida day weather wise.

The errands yesterday took nearly forever (whining complete) but afterwards I had some time to sit on the stool in my tiny shop, have a smoke or 5 and contemplate the possible upgrades and alterations that I could perform on the golf cart. After my flights of fancy regarding lift kits and smokin' paint jobs and the possibility of retrofitting a jet engine had vanished in a puff of smoke I decided that the first order of business would be to shop for a radio …...... Oh, and a new steering wheel. I hate, for no rational reason whatsoever, the wheel that it came with and a ride without tunes is an unholy abomination. Fortunately I believe that I can do all the shopping from my stool and/or easychair. Online shopping, the way shopping should be accomplished.

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## saddletramp

OOOOOOPS, it was still morning when I started the above epistle but it was past the start of the noon hour by the time that I finally finished. My bad. Good afternoon y'all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 50 in WW this morning ;-)

Having an inside track to a fuel source sounds good Bill. I wonder about how "interesting" life will be when we get the Cascadia quake? Power could be out indefinitely ;-( Long term storage of any significant amount of fuel has a lot of issues.

I was working in eastern WA during the gas shortage in the early 70s. A friend told me to stop at an earth moving company and siphon gas from them if I needed to. He said to tell them he said it was OK if anyone asked. Never needed to but I always wondered just how that might have worked out ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 soggy degrees is the call here in San Diego today. It rained off and on all night, but right now we're getting a little break. There's even a little sun peeking through the clouds, but that will change around 5 or 6 p.m., when it starts to rain again. We haven't had any torrential downpours yet, but then, today's storm is supposed to be the mildest of them. I'll keep reporting til San Diego washes into the sea ;-)

Bill, I think you're right and, by the next Tuesday all of California - including San Diego - should be out of the drought. First time in quite awhile.

Everyone stay warm and dry.


----------



## BrettLuna

It was -14°F at the house when I left for work this morning…-16°F at the office. It's -4°F now and the ice fog we had earlier has lifted to a mid-to-high haze.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Brett, better double up on the socks. Thanks for the report.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brett those temps sound very familiar and hopefully not to return for quite a while!

My day started out screwy. Got up started the coffee, turn on the computer. Whilst putting on my boots the screen changed from green to blue. Short of it is something happened, lost all the personal icon. I couldn't get on the net, read the news for emails. Totally screwy. The wife took it to the shop and it's all better now.

As for the weather. I did my usual shoveling yesterday and raked snow of the front of daughters roof. Sure killed my old body. Got up this morning and shoveled 5 1/2" of snow off the walkway and driveway. Around noon I had to shovel another 1 1/2" as the neighbor was out with his tractor. The sun came out and got rid of a bunch.
Lord willing I've got maybe 3-4 days without snow. I'm wearing down… fast.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, it's really none of my business, but I can tell you from personal experience that heart attacks are absolutely no fun. Please don't push too hard with the snow. Up to you, of course.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Just a quick note to say that I went and had dinner with the fisherman like I told you this morning, then ran to the hardware store to pick up a couple of items….tried to take my afternoon nap, but just couldn't get to sleep…Guess I was thinking about those parts I needed to cut out for the plane till….Got up, and went to the shop….Got a lot of parts cut, then supper time….Been watching a little tele, so I decided to take a break for a minute…..

Welcome, Brett, to the madness….If you stick around a while, you'll find that we do these reports on a daily and nightly basis….Just some fun we have, and there are some good guys on this forum topic…Glad you could join us.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still unseasonably warm in the rust belt which I'm certainty not complaining about. We don't even have a low temperature at or below freezing until next Thursday, until then it's smooth sailing with just a little rain now and then.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm getting a break from new snow today. It's 28 and headed for the mid 30's. Trying to get primed up to remove snow off Daughter's house. Oh Yahoo!

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 32 currently with a high of 38 expected for today. It's foggy with some freezing rain moving in. It looks like the January thaw is upon us and it's gonna be here for at least a week longer which is fine by me. The ice in my driveway that has been there since December is finally melting away, I can see mud.

The parts for my generator has finally arrived so, I'm gonna be working on it in short order. Can't wait to get that baby working again. I've been working in my shop everyday now with the exception of a few road trips. Trying to get this latest project out from under my roof. A friend called me and wants me to make a flag display case for him. So, that looks to be the next project before I move on. I'll be getting in touch with both *B Bob* and *FF Bill* for some guidance on this project. I've never made one before, so this should be interesting.

Welcome *Brett Luna* to our little thread. We all hope you stay and give us your reports from Alaska. It would be interesting to hear about the weather up there. We hope you stay for a while.

*Rick*, I'm kinda interested in your plane till idea. I'd like to make something like that but include all my old tools. I hope you get your "puter" running so we can see pictures of it when it's finished.

*ST*, I hope you don't suffer too much in all that "inclement" weather down in the sunshine state. LOL

Ok boys, I'm heading out the door to try to wrap up that project from hell. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

We're looking at a steamy 59 degrees for a high here in San Diego today. Yup, 59 for a high in San Diego. Brrrr.

It rained yesterday morning, then there was a break until evening. Today, there's no such luck. Rain, hard at times, is the call for the rest of the day, and all night, too. They were saying that it was coming down at an inch an hour earlier, but it seems to be less at the moment. Oh, and we have high wind warnings and high surf warnings, too.

Brett Luna, welcome aboard. You're at the top of the West coast, and I'm at the bottom. Our weather's a little different. Look forward to hearing about yours.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Man…..!! it's nearly 70 degrees today, but we have some rather gusty winds blowing out of the South…..the reason for the warm-up…It's supposed to be like this for the next few days….Almost makes me want to head to the lake…NOT…!! Things to do around the shop…I've almost got the till knocked out…just a few more things to do to it…Speaking of that….making a till for your planes is like trying to put a puzzle together, in a way….you have to try and configure all the planes in basically the right order for them to fit….You try them this way, then that way, then change it all up again….especially if you have small, medium, and large ones…..it gets interesting….but once they all fit right, or close anyway, then you just go from there with the build….once all the parts are cut to size…..

It sounds like some of us are getting a warm up, and a melt-down for you Norfers….except dawsonBob….he's in a deep freeze for his neck of the woods…......Mucho rain, sounds like for him…..No more complaining about a drought, Bob…lol.!!

*Don.*...I'm prolly gonna wind up buying a new 'puter, as this one is about fried…..Can't do anything on it anymore, and now the dang DVD player in the tower is stuck and won't open up, and t it keeps telling me I have a disk in there, but I wouldn't know since it's closed up tight and won't open….I got so mad I even took a screwdriver and tried to pry it open…no success….Don't know wheather I'll get a new desktop, or lap top…May just get both…if one blows up, I'll have one to fall back on…..!!!!

Ok….dinner's over, so it's back to the shop for more puzzling….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

The wind, she blows. The rain, she comes down. It's not too bad right now, but there are times that the rain is like the proverbial cow and the flat rock.

Think I'll take a nap listening to the rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

The rain came down so hard that we've had massive flooding here in San Diego. Homes flooded, many cars underwater and many others have just floated away. Even worse has happened in places. Won't know the full extent for awhile. Glad I live on top of a little hill, but I feel bad for the people who have been flooded out.

So far we've had more than 1.2 inches today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just an oh hum little bit of everything day in WW, about 50.

DBob, That sounds bad! Hope they don' find out your were the guy rain dancin'

LB told me I-84 from Portland to Ontario, Oregon was closed. Snoqualmie Pass opened last night. It was closed for 2 days. Semis parked everywhere including places they weren't supposed to be. Like LB said when he was driving, they don't want you driving too long but there isn't anywhere to stop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hmmm … hadn't thought of that, Bob. I'll be very quiet about the dancing for awhile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, lay low and make a few mud angles ;-) Might not have anymore mud for a couple years. ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

As wet as it is, I'm afraid to go out in the mud. Could easily be swept out to sea while I'm trying to make mud angels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good point. Even a life jacket doesn't do much good in swift current headed towards Japan. You'll starve before you get there ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was cloudy in the morning, but got almost sunny out later, almost. Then the sun went down. Supposed to be 60 and some sun tomorrow.

I out a new carb on my generator today and it's running like a, well a generator that's running well. I ordered a new battery for it. After that comes in, I'll sell it and buy a new one. I'll have to build a new little house as the current one will be too small for a new and improved geni.

DBob, stay home. Don't go to the lowland. No more dancing. If you must go somewhere, go up…..where there's snow.

Don, I hope you too had good luck with a generator today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Excellent point, Bob. Starving isn't something I'd like to do.

Bill, as a matter of fact, we are getting some snow above about 5,000 feet. We're supposed to get a pretty fair amount by Wednesday.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's getting a little warmer here. It's up to 26 and might hit 35. I'm wishing it would warm up enough to melt the snow n the roofs and then freeze up again. I can only imagine just how crazy it is for DBob with all that rain. Thankfully the weatherman is revising the snow forecast down. I've got snow stacked almost 5 feet deep in spots. Maybe it'll warm up and settle down a foot or so.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, last night as we were watching TV, the cell phones went off … It was a severe winter weather storm alert! ... I kid you not! It said that there would be a sudden temperature drop to 40° with wind gusts up to 35 MPH!! OMG!

The severe storm must have came and gone during the night, 'cause when I got up around 7:30. it was 47°, partly cloudy and looks like there could be some rain … Dawson bob got most of it squeezed out in San Diego, but there might be a few sprinkles left in it for us.

I will not say a word about the Californians crying about drought, then whimpering about Rain … I do realize that too much too fast is the same as here in the cactus patch … I do hope that the flooding will be at a minimum of problems.

Well, back to the shop, working on a jewelry / keepsake box inspired by one I saw in Wood Magazine back in 1988 or so … lots of Curly Maple and Wenge … Fun build.

What ever you do, do it safe and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

59 will be the high here in San Diego today, and it will be a relatively dry 59. We seem to be in between storms right now. At the moment it's cloudy, with sunlight peeking through periodically. Apart from a few showers here and there, the rain shouldn't start up again til sometime after midnight. When it does though, it's going to be coming down like it did yesterday: hard! So far this month we've had 2.88 inches of rain. Sure seems like there was a lot more than that.

BBob, I'll keep my fingers crossed for snow melt for you.

Mike, I hear you about whining Californians, and I'm the whiner-in-chief. But, like you said, when it comes all at once…

I may have spoken too soon: it's really coming down out there!


----------



## BurlyBob

About 4 years ago the wife and I went to Las Vegas. While there we went out to Hoover Dam. It was amazing the high water mark was from the actual water level. That got me thinking, I checked today and the water level has not risen there at great deal yet. One would think with all this weather, snow and rain in the west it would have had an impact there.

We had a melting spell today and I got a little caught up moving snow. Temps are falling below freezing now. No worries about thawing to fast. Looks like it's going to be a real slow thaw this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure it's had an impact, but with the drought all the water levels have been at record lows.


----------



## oldnovice

It's raining here in San Jose and to date, this month, we have had *7* inches!
I think our drought is about over!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny again this morning and 50 today in WW. Clouded up this afternoon and supposed to cry on us for a couple days.

BBob, LB said there is a car a block or so from him that has 3 feet on top of it! I think it catches some drifting snow off the mill yard. He sais they had 60 mph wind a couple nights ago.

It may take years to refill Hoover Dam. Too many drinking from the Colorado.

When I was in Nampa last summer, there was an article about the water table dropping. There is a minor effort to replenish the aquifer, but only a drop in the bucket. The irrigators are having to drill 20 year old wells deeper. ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still warm out and foggy. The temp is 38 and the high will be 43. Yesterday the temp got up to 48, yehaw! We even saw the sun for a few minutes. But, with all the snow melting and the fog, the ground is saturated to the point that when you walk on the grass, you can hear the sloshing of the water. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, I like this warm weather. Last night we got caught in the fog coming home from down state. We hit the fog abut halfway home and it was bad. We could only see about 30 yards at best. We couldn't even see the billboard signs along the way. We went across a bridge and didn't even know it.

First things first, the "generator". As I stated, I got the new breakers and put them in the generator. It took a lot of work, but I got it fixed, well maybe. I started it up and plugged in a drill motor….........Nothing! I tried all the receptacles, Nothing! So, it's back to the drawing board. I think it's time to let a professional rip me off. LOL

*Rick*, breaking down and buying a new "puter". Maybe two? That ought to help the cause. I hope it works for you.

*Dawson Bob*, it sounds like you better start building an Ark. It's only been a few days of rain so far, so you still have about 35 days to get it done. LOL

Well guys, it's time to get out and do something even if it's wrong. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

IT's warmer today and the wind is blowing. I'm seeing water dripping off the roof, a good sign. Maybe I'm done with roof snow.

DBob, enjoy your rain now. You might be begging for it in July!

DoNW 30 yard visibility in fog? That's pretty light fog. Back home when I was kid, those clouds rolled in and you couldn't see 10 feet in front of the PU. Boy am I glad I don't live there anymore!

Bill I went back and read a newspaper article about Lake Mead. It's 145 feet below full and in spite of the slight positive impact the recent weather has had, they said it doesn't make up for 16 years of drought. Guess I was overly optimistic.

WWBob, that La Grande area always gets some crazy wind. The difference between here and there can be like night and day. I've seen vehicles around here so covered in snow the won't be moving till late March. My utility trailer is absolutely buried.

Well everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, all,

60 degrees will be the high here in San Diego today, and a wet 60 at that. We got a break yesterday, with very little rain. There's been no rain yet so far today, but that's about to change. Starting in, oh, about ten minutes it's going to be another day of hard rain. I looked outside and the drops are, well, dropping already, so I know it's going to start.

So far this month we've had 3.23 inches of rain, and the month isn't over yet.

Don, I ordered a new set of ark plans from Ted's. They should be here any day now ;-)

BBob, lol. Ain't it the truth!

Update: Mother Nature fooled me; not a drop has dropped since my earlier report. Now it looks like it won't start til about 3 or 4 this afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Another butt crack of dawn awakening this morning, and it was still plenty dark at 6:40 when I rose for my morning java…I had big plans to spend the day in the shop finishing up my project….It was 50 then, and then the wind got up, and chilled it down quite a bit…There were/are wind warnings on the area lakes still till 3:00 a.m. Most of the day in the shop, so I didn't exactly keep up with the temps….But about 7:20 this morning, it started raining, and has rained all day long, and just quit a bit ago….Don't know if it's over or not…..So after my nap, I went back out and finished up my plane till project…Sanded it down, and put a coat of tung oil on, and let it dry good..Tonight after supper, I put the second coat on, and now it'll dry all night, and I'll hang it up in the morning. It turned out pretty nice.. The base is 3/4" BB ply (I didn't have any 1/2"...dang it.), and the trim dividers is Walnut….So….with new planes and a new holder, all I need to do now is learn how to sharpen them.That's where the Work Sharp 3000 will come into play, and to sharpen all my chisels….

Don…yep….I'm gonna look at new 'puters when we go to town next time to shop and get grocries….Just have to see what's on hand and where….Maybe Staples, etc….Until I get a new one, I can't post any pictures or do anything I ant to do…I'm lucky to be able to type on our thread….

BurlyBob….Sure hope the snow continues to melt in your favor…melting snow means less work for old guys….

dawsonBob….Sounds like you got a little reprieve from the rain for a while…But it may be back, too…One never knows what's in store in the weather system these days…


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, yeah it started again about 5 o'clock and it's supposed to go through tonight, Monday, and sell into Tuesday. Wednesday, though, it's supposed to clear up. We'll see some sunshine, then.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Soggy Sunday in WW, close 50. They have reduced the rain this week to partly cloudy ;-)

Good luck with the generator, Don. I had a 2000 watt go out about 20 years ago. I don't remember all the particulars, but I took it to a small engine guy that did generators too. Only one I could find in the area that would even look at it. He told me it wasn't worth the trouble to fix it. I asked him if he wanted it if I gave it too him. He said, "No." Guess he meant it ;-) I don't recall the reason I didn't take it apart. Specialized tester or maybe something else I couldn't access easily.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good Morning all. It's suppose to warm up to low 30's today. Weather Channel says a long stretch of almost up to freezing for the next week or so. Thankfully no snow on the near horizon. Maybe I can play catch up. 
Good to hear everyone is surviving the ravages of late winter.

Rick, I'll be looking forward to seeing your plane till. That's a project on my to do list. There are a couple of pretty nice ones posted in the projects. I saw one there using round magnets to hold the planes in and another with a concealed sliding back drawer sort of thingy. I'm always amazed with the variations folks come up with here.

Here's to you all having a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

56 chilly degrees here in San Diego today. That's chilly for San Diego, but maybe not where you live. Funny how that works, isn't it? It started coming down about 5 o'clock yesterday afternoon and, with only brief pauses, hasn't stopped since. They say it will go on well into tomorrow, but Wednesday should be sunny. So far for the month we've had 3.88 inches of rain, with more falling by the hour. At the end of the month it will be interesting to see how much rain there actually was for the month.

Everybody stay safe and warm, and have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, The jet stream seems to have a 1200 mile diversion this year. Sunny this morning in WW.


----------



## dawsonbob

Say, WWBob, isn't that a little backwards from usual? Seems like the weather roles are reversed right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, our rain diverted 1200 miles south making me wonder if I retired in sunny California ? )


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It is 39, and that was the same temp at 6:40 when I staggered to the kitchen and looked out to check the temp..It was still plenty dark, but not a bad temp….It's supposed to get to 63 today…Sure hope it makes it…
I didn't get on yesterday cause I was busy in the shop, and in the yard…Got my till mounted after several trial and error attempts to get the slant just right to keep the planes from falling out….But I got it….Sure wish I could post some pixs for you guys….Maybe I can if I get a new 'puter….This one is fried, and it's prolly about 9-10 years old, so it's time for a new one…..Then…...Me and the wife got out and raked leaves in the yard, and cleaned out flower beds, which was full of leaves, too….Then…..back to the shop for some cleanup and vacuuming after having corn dogs and tater tots for supper…..Yummy…!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another wet chilly day in the rust belt, we do actually have a chance of snow today but with a low temperature of 36 today it won't stick. Common sense easily dictates salt isn't needed but common sense isn't that common with most of the local governments and service departments in this area. It still looks like winter will actually show up again on Thursday when temps again begin to fall, I certainly won't be disappointed if the forecast is wrong and it can hold off a little longer. I tried to make more Christmas presents vs. buying and I've made it a point to try to continue my evening shop efforts past the holidays. Running the inefficient heater in the shop more has caused the gas bill to jump by over 60% and I suspect that will be further pronounced as we start getting some real winter temps in the weeks to come. I'm rooting for that groundhog next month hoping he can let us slip out of my least favorite season without any more of the nasty white stuff. He's been wrong more than a few times as more years than not I've had to scrape ice from the windshield at least once in May, yuck!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and girls, It's 36 and drizzling with no wind. The rain is helping to melt the rest of the snow that hasn't melted yet. The expected high for today is 39. The warm temps are gonna fall down to freezing by the weekend, but that's okay. We've had our January thaw and it was nice while it lasted.

It's seems like forever that I've been working on this DVD cabinet for daughter. I'm getting to the point that I can finally move it out. I'm gonna put some stain on it today if I can ever get my butt moving.

*WW Bob and Dawson Bob*, I have to agree with you on that Jet Stream. It seems to have moved quite a bit this year. But, I'm not complaining. I'll take the warm weather.

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad you're getting a reprieve from the snow and cold. The weather your having will either wear you out or make you stronger. I hope for the latter.

Well boys, it looks like the rain is coming to a halt and the sun is starting to come out so I'm gonna go out and enjoy the sunshine while I have it. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Another typical Florida day today but the last two were far from typical. We've had sustained winds in the 30 mph range for both days with gusts much higher and lovely little rain squalls that only lasted for a short time each but were numerous and where the rain came down hard enough to peel the paint right off your car. ;^))

Rick …........ You changed your avatar. You trying to hide from us???? On another subject, if you have a smart phone, take a pic or two of that new till with it and post them right from the phone.

DBob …......... It would seem that the old saw is true, "when it rains it pours". (And not the salt commercial.)

Artsy ….............. Sunshine in Michigan in January?


> ?


 Don't make me laugh!! No pictures, it didn't happen!!!

For all the rest of you, I hope that you are receiving the exact conglomeration of warmth/cold, dry/wet and rain/snow/sunshine that you want/need and that warms the cockles of your hearts.

SWMBO insisting that we are in eminent danger of starving to death if we don't kick it into gear and get headed to Pubic's …..........Er …..Ah …. Publix.

Y'all stay warm, be safe and have a good'un …...Nope, let's get a little crazy here today. Y'all have a great one.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 24 partly sunny. Last the weather girl out of Portland was almost giddy about the warm temps they are expecting. They'll have mid 50's we'll have low to mid 20's. That's good though, far less chance of any flooding from a sudden melt off.

Good that you are all warming up. I still can't spend any time in the shop. I'm looking at a 220v hanging heater from BORG. $265 seems a little steep but it might be the answer.

Well, I'm trying to get primed up to rake some more snow off my roof. Maybe today will be the last day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was below freezing this morn for the first time in a week. Frost in the pumpkin too. I let the chickens out and went to work on a picture frame in the shop. When I came out all the chickens were huddled by the shop door. I guess there's some warmth coming out.

Rick, I think you said you have an iPad. Take pictures with it and post them from there, that's how I do most of my pictures for LJ. Otherwise I take them with my phone and email them to myself and post from my iPad. I can help you with all that if need be.


----------



## dawsonbob

And a grand morning to you all,

56 sweltering degrees will be the high here in San Diego today. Yeah, yeah, I know that yesterday I said 56 was chilly, but I'm trying to keep a positive mental attitude. They say we could be in for a little more rain today, but I just looked out and there are big patches of blue sky with fluffy white clouds. Could it be that our rain is finally done for awhile? It's hard for me to believe, but so far this month we've had 4.11 inches of rain. Over 4 inches in one month!

Rick, why did you have to mention corn dogs and tater tots? Why does that sound so good to me right now?

STBob, there was a song about that. "It never rains in California, but girl, don't they warn ya?
It pours, man, it pours."

WWBob, just a head's up: someone down here must have told the jet stream to go home, so I think it's headed your way.


----------



## dawsonbob

Uh … there's some kind of unusual bright light in the sky. Could it be that we're being invade by space aliens, or is it that "sun" thing of which I hear people speak.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Another typical Florida day weather wise. Well ds, we made it to Publix in time yesterday so no one perished but according to my far better half, we cut it way too close for comfort. ;^))

DBob …....... I know where you are coming from. We very seldom have a gentle beautiful NW Michigan style rain here in sunny SW Florida. When it decides to rain here, the heavens throw caution to the wind, prop the floodgates wide open and send a Niagara style deluge down upon us. I have actually seen fish swimming by at eye level (he said tounge in cheek).

Well ds, it's time to gitdahellootahere. Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## GreenIsle

Windy, grey and overcast here in the UK.
It's a good day for waves… and surfing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's a bright sunny day here in the mountains, but the wind is really blowing this morning….It was 42 at coffee time at 7:30, as I slept in this morning…I just couldn't drag out of the rack…..My old back and shoulder was giving me fits all night, so getting to sleep was a chore….It'll get to 51, and plenty of sun, looks like…
I've been trying to download or upload my recent pictures of the planes and plane till, but this sorry piece of trash 'puter ain't cutting it…I tried downloading from my phone and iPad to no avail…Even Photobucket won't work….it all pretty well sucks….....Well….I'm gonna head into town and got to the tax office, then to the licence office to pick up my stickers for the truck and 'burban so I'll be legal to drive in 2017…...Then to the lumber yard to get some 1/2" Birch ply, as I'm completely out….Then over into Missouri for smokes…So it's a busy morning…...I think I'll try to make a mallet and a new circle cutting jig for the band saw…..in the next couple of days….It' looks to turn colder, so i might move some more wood inside….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it's surprisingly warm out the door at 0615, but now the wind has come up and it should be in the thirties by late afternoon. Just the opposite of yesterday. Had to pick my dad up at ford dealership this morn. Turns out his truck is leaking gas fumes from the injectors. Then picked up some picture hanging stuff and dog and chicken feed.

I finished a picture frame for a little painting of my old dog who we out down last year. He was my shop buddy. New dog doesn't like the loud noises.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I love that picture and the frame is really nice too.

Yesterday was the last day we will get to 30. Weather channel says low to mid 20's for the next week or so. I scraped/raked a crap load of snow off the back roof. I'm trying to decide if I should lean the ladder up there and chisel off the ice dams. There's a 8'-10' section where the dam is maybe 8" thick. The problem is I've got a 4 foot tall snow berm under the eave. That might require some excavation to get the ladder set. That's a lot of snow to shove. Do I really want to? Since it's a metal roof I might just decide to be lazy.


----------



## saddletramp

Burly …........ Lazy= good. Lazy= smart. I have always found lazy to be the correct answer to just about any question. Lazy has saved numerous lives, most notably mine and on many occasions. Lazy always trumps stupid.


----------



## Grumpymike

So sorry for those folks out there in drought ridden California Where the torrential rains haven't soaked in deep enough in the soil … The top layers are waterlogged causing slide conditions, and the runoff is causing many roads to be in unstable condition … Too much too fast … 
I do wonder if Lake Shasta has recovered at all, it was down some 300 feet last time I saw it … I see that over 40 counties are in a state of emergency.

Then there is Bbob taking 4 feet of snow and ice dams off the roof … If there is ever a bar fight, I want that guy on my side …

Been working on a keepsake box that I saw in a 2005 Wood Magazine … Well on one drawing it calls for 1-1/16 and in the text it calls for 15/16 … Hmmm, away with the instructions and refer to the exploded view and cut to fit … Another design as you build project at which I am highly experienced.

Another 60° partly cloudy day (or mostly sunny day) here in the cactus patch where it hasn't rained for three days now, and all the flash flooding has subsided …

Please be safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all y' all,

59 surpassingly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's been awhile since I've had nothing but blue skies, with not a cloud in sight. I seriously doubt we'll get any more rain this month, so we're finishing up with a total of 4.19 inches for the month. It's been a long time since we've had a month with that much rain.

STBob, what kind of fish? I remember that during the monsoons in Vietnam, I saw…

GreenIsle, welcome aboard! Just where is greenisle; Ireland?

Bill, I'm with BBob: that's a really nice picture of your late dog, and the frame is pretty good too.

BBob, I think STBob pretty much said it all: "Lazy= good. Lazy= smart." An underrated thing, lazy, but I, personally, hold it in the highest of regards.

Mike, I figured you must have gotten some of the same weather we did as it moved on to the East. Sounds like I was right.

Everyone have absolutely the finest and safest of days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Geez, too cold, too wet, too much snow, floods, mudslides, too salty; I feel guilty guilty in WW. 40, high overcast today, just right ;-) sun 50%, clouds; overcast the other 1/2.

Nice frame and picture of the late dog, Don.

Rick, your smoke smuggling run reminds me of buying on the reservations here. The state revenuers would park just over the line and confiscate the merchandise. I don't remember is they wrote citations too, but I'm pretty sure they did.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys, on the frame. Just a little project for something to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well it was something to do, that you did very well. Great tribute to your dog who passed away.


----------



## BurlyBob

GMike, there's only 2 feet of snow on the roof The 4 foot berm is on the ground. I've been nursing my shoulders today and I'm seriously leaning towards STBob's advice. I'm thinking my, get and go has got up and went. I just have this internal thing about not being scared of a little hard work. Maybe we'll get lucky and get some sunshine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, While you are prognosticating and making those considerations, eat hearty and keep your strength up. You don't want to get too light for heavy work in case it comes to that ;-)


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Just another typical Florida day. Sunshine and blue skies abound.

The java's lovely, dark and deep
But the wife has plans to keep
And malls to shop before we sleep

So, I guess that we're off on another shopping Safari. Why can't women discover and embrace on line shopping?


> ?


?

Y'all stay warm and be safe and have a good'un.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill that picture (and frame) look great!
Bob, that near constant snow workout you've been getting sounds like no fun.
It was 38° this morning in the rust belt and we're supposed to have low temps today that are finally down to freezing again after a much appreciated hiatus. I'm personally hoping we can slide out of this winter with only the bad weather we've had already but it doesn't seem likely, global warming isn't quite yet where it needs to be for that to happen. Groundhog day is only a week away now and I'm really hoping for lots of clouds!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was /is 33 degrees out at the moment, and very clabbered over with no sun in sight…The wind is blowing a gale out, and scattering leaves everywhere….The high today will be / supposed to be 42, but I'm skeptical…again..It feels like 28, and I believe it, as I put some more bird seed in the feeders eariler, and that wind will cut right through you….BURR..!!! No rain or snow forecast, and the highs for the rest of the week will be in the low to mid 40's, and the lows will be in the low to mid 30's…..so overall, not a bad forecast….
Well…..I didn't get a couple of chores done yesterday like I had planned to do, and didn't make it to Missouri for my smokes, either…..I'm pretty low on the cigs, so I may just think about quitting….but that thought is still up for grabs, as I really enjoy my cigs with coffee….
I don't know how I did it, but I was able to download some recent projects that I built in a folder on the 'puter…Still can't get it to download the planes or till yet..I'll work on it some more…So….I may post a few pictures of my past projects for you guys to gander at…..Speaking of 'puters: How many use a desktop, and how many use a laptop?


BurlyBob*... I agree with Bob (WW)....on his post above…..Do what he says, and be careful on that ladder..


Bob W
*
...So…Now you've turned to writing poetry..? I like the line about the java….Just the way I like it..Stay out of them malls…they cost too much $$$ to go into, and you'll come out with less weight in the wallet…..lol..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

ST Bob W, I always did like that poem and I enjoy your rendition as well. Very fitting for this group.

As I was headed to bed last night I glanced out the kitchen window. Guess what? It was snow like the dickens.
It laid down maybe another 1/2" and it's snowing quite lightly now. It's suppose to stop around noon. Think I'll wait till then to move it. It looks like that real light wispy stuff so there's very little work in that. Still mulling chiseling ice dams. I'm having a hard time avoiding the challenge. Honest I'm trying to avoid it, but something in side says, "Get off your fat a$$ and get to work!"

Carpe Diem.


----------



## Grumpymike

About 48° with clear skies and just enough breeze to make the limp flag flutter a bit. Yeah, you read that right, 48°, Man that's down right chilly for this area of the cactus patch, but it's heading to the mid 60's … now where did I store that jacket?? I've got to go out and harvest some tomato's, there's about 10 of 'em turning red …

*Dbob* yep, we got some of your storms, we got 2-1/2" in our rain gauge over the four days, and our washes had a bit of water in them, ... But Anthem (east of us) got hit with 4" and the washes were full, and several drivers were caught in the flooding and washed off the roadway … They will now learn the exact cost of a water rescue in Arizona. Flooding in Arizona? Sounds like an oxymoron doesn't it? 
The "Stupid Driver Law" says that 'if you drive into a wash with water in it you will pay the cost of the rescue'.

*Bbob* Oh, only 2 feet of snow huh? My mistake … I'll be at the whipping post on Friday at noon … Major news event here when Flagstaff gets two feet of snow, ... and this year the Snowbowl (ski area) has a whopping 94" of snow on the ground.

Be safe my friends, but most of all be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenas morning, every y'all,

62 is what we have on tap here in San Diego today. Nice, sunny, blue skies…almost seems boring after the excitement of the rains and flooding. I don't think it will stay sunny though. I imagine that the sun will go away tonight. In fact, I'm almost certain of it; it's happened before.

STBob, did you take the road less traveled to the mall? Is that what Frost was talking about?

Rick, I'm not going to tell you how much better I feel since I stopped smoking, or how bad the cancer was or the COPD - I hate it when I sound all preachy and stuff.

Everyone have a stellar day. Stay safe and warm, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High over cast in WW today about 50 again or still ans he case may be.

*ST* There must be an irresistible mall ambience that captivates the Mrs. How about ending with "And away we go as I weep" ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some pictures of Ricks planes and Till.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thought I'd post a photo here. let you see my snow situation. I've got some better ones but they are to big to load here.








There's a 42" chain link fence under that snow berm on the driver side of my pickup. It peaked out a couple of days after this photo as the snow settled.
It did warm up a bit and melted the skiff we got over night. Still no serious warmth coming. I'm not complaining. I just want enough to melt the roof clean.


----------



## Grumpymike

FFBill, nice set of planes and till … The blue one looks suspiciously like a Record #5, probably the most used plane in my shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Mike, those are Rick's planes. He sent me his pics so I could post them. Either he did a fantastic job restoring them or they were in really good shape to begin with, or both.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Just got back from town a bit ago, and been unloading grocries…Went to the Chinese place for supper, and all you care to eat buffet….Then on to Staples to look at 'puters…Talked rather long to the salesman there, and decided I was gonna buy a laptop, and possibly a desktop, too….he went to check, and was out of both models…That sucked..!! So..I'll get on line to look…Then on to Wally World for eats and liquid refreshments….Now I'm tired, so I thought I'd check in and see how things were on our thread…Two new post…..

Hey Mike….Thanks for the kuddos on the planes, and thank you Bill for posting them for me…I appreciate it muchly. Mike….you are correct about the blue plane…it is a Record #5 (made in Sheffield, England) that I 've had for several years, plus the black Stanley block plane..That was the only two planes I owned at the time….The others I got from my m-i-l in Texas..They were my f-i-l's….The big plane is a #6, then a Stanley #4, and a Stanley Bailey #2, plus two other block planes….One of the block planes just says "Made in America", and the other one says "Best Made #1110…These dudes were pure rust when I got them, but I saw potential , plus all the parts were there, so I spent a week soaking them in Vinegar, buffing them out, and polishing them….I haven't done anything to the irons as yet, but they need flattened, sharpened, and honed….I'll get to them soon, I hope…I'm not much of a hand tool guy, so very little use will these see, prolly…..A couple of them are pretty old, but I'd never sell them just because of who gave them to me….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good lookin' work Rick. Have you thought about Best Buy? They have as good a price as Costco and Geek Squad to keep 'em runnin' ;-)

Looks like you are well supplied BBob!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

I was up a little eariler this morning, cause my shoulder was really bothering me all night….I'm pretty sure I have a rotor cuff that's gone bad, and it hurts to move it in any direction, especially out to the side and up….that smarts something fierce…..I need to get into see my orthopedic doctor, but he'll want to replace it, and I can't do it now, cause it wouldn't be well enough to use by the time I go to Toledo Bend…Wouldn't be able to cast a rod…..
It was 29 at the butt crack of dawn again, and plenty of sun, winds light and variable, and the high will be 46. No bad weather in the forecast for a long time, so we've missed the bullet so far….Not bad at all….!!!

I thought I'd post a few pictures for your viewing pleasure of some projects I've done in the last couple of months. They are all shop projects, and I cleared up one work bench to make individual tool carts…..The pictures are pretty self explanatory…...
This is a shop cart that I converted into my mortiser..I've since built a drawer in the opening to keep all my mortising attachments…









The next one was a cabinet I had built for my B.O.S.S. spindle sander…









This is just a shop table I built to take my " coffee breaks" at..Made of Maple, with mortise and tenon joinery, and a Douglas Fir top made from scraps…I used figure 8's to mount the top, as you can see…..


















This is a planer sled…..Made from Birch ply…..


















A new cross cut sled for the old Craftsman saw….Never had one for this saw…just the Delta…










And a couple of jigs…circle cutting jig for the router, and a circle cutting jig for the band saw…..



















And finally…..a dust collection setup for my radial arm saw….simplified version…..




























Ok guys….that's all I have for now….Hope it didn't bore you all too much…Until next time…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It was a frosty 28 this morning when I poured my first cup of Sheep Dip. It's supposed to get to a whopping 32. It's partly cloudy with intermittent Lake effect snow showers. The last couple of days it's been gradually getting colder as expected here in Northeast Michigan. The January thaw is gone and more winter is on the way. We got about 4" of snow the other day and most of it melted yesterday.

Welcome *Greenisle*, I hope you can stick around to give us your weather report from the emerald isle.

*FF Bill*, I saw your dog picture on FB. I like it alot. Are you gonna hang it in your shop so your shop buddy can be with you all day long in the shop? BTW, it was a nice gesture putting Rick's photo's on here for all to see.

*Rick*, nice job on your plane til and the planes. They look like new. I'm not gonna lecture you on the harms of smoking. They're your lungs. But, I do agree with Dawson Bob on how good you'd feel if you quit. But, I also know that when my dad quit at 75, he quickly went down hill fast and died 5 years later. So, I don't offer anything anymore. You do what you want.

*Burly Bob*, all I can say is "Damn", you got a lot of snow. I"m glad you've got it. And, it looks cold looking at that picture.

*ST*, My wife is NOT a shopper. She shops like a man. When we go to the store, she goes right to what she wants and we're out the door. But, I did like your poem.

Here's the low down on what I've been doing. I'm trying to finish this project up. It's all stained and ready to lacquer up. I've just got to finish the doors on the bottom cabinet. I've been having some problems with my router in my router table, so yesterday I tore it all down trying to figure it out. I got it all fixed up and was trying to router my ends to the door. My part jumped into the spinning router bit and grabbed my piece and threw it against the wall. I think I was trying to pull a Rick thing. I'm just glad it was a practice piece. I guess it's time to try something different.




























Well guys, it's time to do something even it its wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from not so sunny SW Florida. Mostly cloudy and cooler today. 65° now and only going up to 72° later. I'll take it!!!!

Bill …........ Loosing a trusted best friend of the canine persuasion is never an easy thing. What a lovely tribute.

Top …....... Good ending. And now a confession, my far better half actually hates shopping almost as much as I do. When she needs a few things, we usually end up making numerous trips to pickup the things she needs as by the time that she finds the first one, she has had it. Not captivated by the malls.

Rick …........
1) Beautiful job on the planes and on the till.
2) Stay away from those "all you can eat Chinese" places!! Everything there is deep fried!!!!
3) Thanks for the ataboy on my poetic attempt (actually just paraphrasing). You too Burly.

DBob …...... I always take "the road less traveled". Whenever I am going to be in an area for any period of time I make it job one to search out the back roads and routes. I just hate zipping down the super slab. When I leave from, "By the shores of Gitchee Gumee, by the shining big sea waters" and head south I always search out alternative routes that more or less parallel the freakway even if it means having to pass through "every Middlesex, village and farm".

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick and Don, I'm jealous of you two being able to work in your shops. It's just to darn cold here.
Rick those are some nice looking shop projects.

I got up this morning, it was 5 outside. It's 15 now and maybe a little sun is going to peak out. I'm headed to Ace Hardware and use my 20% off ticket to finish out my sockets and wrenches. I saw where Craftsman saw sold off so I'm going to buy while the buying is good.

Have a great a day.


----------



## saddletramp

Rick and Artsy slipped new posts in on me while I was bungling my way through typing my last post.

Artsy …......... Mine is really not a shopper either but I will have to continue to make fun of her continuous shopping excursions as she is stalwart in her refusal to shop online so it's: a shopping we will go, a shopping we will go, high ho the derry-o, a shopping we must go every time that she needs/wants anything. She's worth the trouble though so I have no real complaint.

Rick …....... You must have gotten your new 'puter. Very nice work on your various projects. WOW, what a great shop you have. It must be a real pleasure to work in there.

Y'all have a good'un.


----------



## dawsonbob

An awesomely good morning to all,

62 degrees here in sunny San Diego today. We have wind warnings in effect and, yes, it is effectively windy. High surf warning, too, but since I have no intention of surfing today, I'll ignore it.

Rick, the question is: will your shoulder be well enough to cast a line at Toledo Bend if you don't get the surgery? Nice looking shop projects, by the way, in a really nice shop.

Don, I wouldn't try too hard to match Rick's kickback. There's no good prize,you know.

STBob, did you spread the alarm throughout every Middlesex village and farm, and what the heck is a middlesex? I'm pretty sure I know two sexes, but I'm stumped by middlesex.

Everyone have a stupendously splendid day, and don't get hurt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. 35 and flurries today.
Busy day at the FD and haven't ran a call. Trucks breaking down, garage doors not working, etc.
Rick, hurray you posted a picture. It's been a while.
Don, do you have a coping sled. You can make a fancy one or just use a square cut piece of plywood to hold your piece against. Set the router table fence flush with the bit bearing.
Thanks friends for the comments on my frame and dog.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,
the nice comment on 
Don….Please be careful on your the projects and shoprouter. Those things can be dangerous, and you sure don't want a kickback or a piece thrown into you.. The router is one of the most feared machines in my shop…..it scares me sometimes to use it.

First of all, thanks guys for the nice comments and kudos on the planes, till, and shop projects. Those were some projects like I said, that were done a couple of months or more back. Just wasn't able to post them, cause the putter was acting up, and has been for a while….But… it won't act up anymore, cause 20 minutes after I posted all the pictures the internet went out, and was out all day till about 5:00….When it finally came back on my desktop wouldn't load up, nothing would happen, and the screen was black… Been trying to get on, but it's a no go.. I'm sure it's fried, cause nothing is working…. So I'm posting now on my iPad…..May have to use this awhile before I can get a desktop or laptop or both… There is a lot you can do on the pad, but a lot you can't do either….Too bad they didn't have any in stock last night when I looked at Staples….We don't have a Best Buy or Costco or anything like that here. So it'll have to be ordered.

BobW….. No new puter yet, and thanks for the nice comment on my projects and shop.. Enjoy the good sunshine as you motor around in your new cart….Do you have a shop down in Florida where you can work the wood?

BurlyBob…. Hopefully it won't be too much longer till you can get back into yours to do some projects. Winter can't last forever, bud…Let's hope you get a warmup soon..

DawsonBob….I'm still seriously thinking of quitting the cigs, but my son also told if I was to quit that I'd go downhill quick, as I've been doing it for so long…55 years. Kind of like Don said about his dad quitting… And thanks to you too for the nice comments.. muchly appreciated from you and all the guys on here. I think we have a good crew..

Bill…... Yep.. I finally got to post a few pics… Found these in a file I apparently downloaded a while back and forgot, or something…..lol…. Glad to hear you're not having too rough of a day or night at the firehouse..and thanks again for downloading the pictures… muchly appreciated too..

Well guys, guess I'll have to get used to posting on this pad for a while… I need a mouse…


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick I think I'd take my chances and quit, if I were you. I didn't go downhill once I quit. Quite the contrary: after a little while I felt a lot better, and breathed a lot easier. If you quit, you'll probably live longer too, assuming you don't get hit by a bus or something. Like you, I smoked for well over 50 years, and thought it would be really tough to quit, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I've survived combat, cancer, heart attacks, emphysema, and a red headed woman, and quitting smoking just may give me some more time to get into new trouble.

When I smoked I always disliked all those holier-than-thou bastards who were always preaching about smoking. Well, although I hate to admit it, they were right. I'm not going to preach, I'm just telling you my experiences: take 'em for what they're worth.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob, for the encouragement. Like I said, I'm giving it considerable consideration. I know you are right about everything, and I have miles to go before sleep. I know exactly what you mean about all those holier than thou people.. been there and done that, too.

And on the shoulder problem: I don't how it's gonna turn out if I don't have surgery. If I had it done now, I wouldn't have time to heal up before March.. But then I go again in May back to Texas for another week of fishing. So I don't know what's gonna happen. I may just have to sit in the boat and watch my partner catch all of the fish….Naw… that ain't gonna happen, either!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 50+ in WW today.

Rick, I thought you had a new computer too when I saw the shop. Looks great. They might fix your shoulder with a cortisone shot. Don't take too m any, it weakens the ligaments. Shoulder surgery is a 5 to 6 months recovery ;-(

My dad quit after 60 years. He was in the hospital for unrelated issues. When he got loose, he just didn't start back up. His down hill was related to reaction between bp med and anesthesia for knee surgery.

Don, that kick back on the router looks nasty! Glad you were in the clear.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it's funny, but when I was a young Marine, you were considered some kind of a wimp if you didn't smoke and drink whiskey, so I learned to do both. When I went into combat we all continued to smoke because, hey, you didn't expect to live another day, so we kept on smoking. I mean, you're going to die anyway, right, so why not? Years, and countries later, smoking (which I actually liked) had become a habit that was hard to break, but let me tell you brother, I'm really, really glad I did. You would be too.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I smoked for a few years when I was much younger, very much younger. Got the worst case of strep throat I've ever had. Nothing went down my throat well. Cigarette smoke was the last thing I wanted in my throat. After 2+ weeks I was cured of smoking. Only had one time I was tempted, drinking beer with the guys. I reached for a pack thought about it and said, naw. Sure glad of that decision.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I've known a lot of people who have quit until they start drinking, then the first thing they want is a cigarette. Glad that you resisted and didn't start up again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about after you have quit, you know you can , so one won't hurt? ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I've never smoked a cig in my life. I sure have breathed a lot of second hand around the FD all my life. I sure can't say I know what it's like to quit. What I am sure of is that quitting is always better than not. The lungs begin to recover quickly. Those that went downhill after quitting either waited too long or developed some other bad habit that caused them to go downhill.

Well it's cold out but sunny today. Had some snow flurries yesterday off and on. I was sick a few weeks ago and got better for a few days. Then Sean got sick with a fever. Now I'm sick again. This sucks.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 29 degrees out with the wind out of the WSW at 10 mph which give us a wind chill factor of 17 degrees. The projected high for today is 33 with snow moving in from the northwest (Traverse City area).

*Rick*, nice pictures you have. I really like some of your projects you made. I noticed you have the same planer that I have. I stuck mine under the bench and bought a newer 12.5" Delta planer cheap at an estate sale and I'm not as please with it as I was my old one. The only thing wrong with my old one is it has a worn out roller. Have you ever had to change one out? My newer one sounds like it has something rubbing against the gears and is making a horrible racket. I've got it torn down trying to figure out what's wrong with it.

*FF Bill*, thanks for the advise on the sled adaption for my router table. I'll have to give it try out.

*The rest of you's*, concerning my safety on the router table, it's too late. It got me. It kicked back at me and then hit the wall. But, it didn't cause any personal damage. It was a stupid thing I did with my router table and I have learned my lesson well. But, thanks anyway.

My last thought on "quitting smoking". Yes I quit several years ago and I'm glad I did. It took me about three times to quit. On one of the ways I quit, I tried to hold off as long as I could on lighting up my first one of the day as long as I could. Usually, smokers light up as soon as their feet hit the floor. It was hard at first, but after a while I wouldn't light up until around noon, some 5 hours after I got up. That's when I realized I could quit. Like I said, it took me three try's to quit and when I finally quit, I was glad because food actually tasted good again. But, it tasted so good, I gained about 20 lbs and I haven't been able to loose it since. Good Luck Rick, I really mean it. Even though I gained weight, it was still a good thing to quit.

Well, it's starting to snow. It's that light fluffy stuff that's coming down. I'm on the "puter" waiting for my shop to warm up so I can go out and play. I want to go on the Delta web site and check things out. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have changed a roller on my dewalt. the dewalt has a belt that can go bad. Also a chain and sprockets. Should be easy to see the damage when you find it.


----------



## BurlyBob

8:45am and it's 16. It might get to 24. Headed to Ace Hardware. I'm going to try and rig up an old 220 volt space heater. WWBob would crap if he saw this beast. It's still got fabric wrapped power cord, made by Caviler Corp of Chattanooga, Tenn. I've gotten the wild idea to make a short extension cord. We'll see what happens.

I saw that DonW might be getting some serious lake effect snow in the next few days. Thankfully we will start warming a little next week.

Everybody stay warm and dry.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 will be the high here in sunny San Diego today, or so they say. Clouds and rain stay away for a week, please… then come back.

WWBob, Ah-ha! Good one, Bob I almost fell into that trap. I know that a lot of people have, then started smoking again.

Everyone stay safe and warm and safe and…


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. 60° with fairly clear skies now, 55° earlier with a high today of 69° forecast by the prognosticators and they are calling for a low tonight of 50°. Not very warm but a hell of a lot better than the 31°s and snow that is forecast for beautiful NW Michigan. Guess which of the two places I want to be in right now???

DBob …......... I could not find a definition for "Middlesex", presumably it did have some sort of meaning back in the 1700s.

For all of you who have quit that filthy, nasty, vile, ugly, asinine, senseless, did I mention filthy habit of smoking cigarettes: CONGRATULATIONS and KUDOS
I know just how hard it is as I have quit several times only to start back up again or as Mark Twain said: "Quitting smoking is the easiest thing in the world to do, I must have done it a thousand times.". I am sort of trying to quit again but as the president and founding member of Procrastinators Unanimous, I am not having much luck. Hey Rick, I've got an idea, we could quit together. Let's start tomorr…....... er…... ah…....... next Wednesday.

Rick …....... Don't have very much of a shop here in sunny SW Florida but I do have some room to work under the car port.



























Well ds, it's off to go shopping again. This time I can't blame it on my far better half. It's all me. I have a regular laundry list of small items that I need to pick up at Home Depot. A shopping I will go, a shopping I ….............................

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## Grumpymike

Mid 60°'s with clear blue skies and gentle winds in the cactus patch today, yesterday was a blustery day that blew around anything not nailed down …

*Rick* please let me chime in on the quit smoking thing … In 1999 I had quad bypass surgery, and now that not only hurt but it left a mark! ... While healing up I noted that it had been over a week with no cig's … So that is when I quit … but I was still reaching for them for several months, not that I really wanted one, it was the habit of reaching that was the hardest to break … my wheezing went away as did that cough … yep I gained about 20 lbs. but it is worth it.
And by the way, your shop is entirely too clean.

Sorry about the mishap on the router table *don*, I use a sled, A hokie thing made of MDF and a hold down, cheesy but it works … This all made me think of all the sharp spinning things in the shop … Do we have some kind of a death wish??

Well back to work on the latest creation with string and berry inlay …

Be safe and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny this AM giving in to bright overcast in the low 50s.

Guess I'll start working on the RV. Need to get the washer dryer ready, new microwave in, get the radio replaced…....... Always something to fix in it. ;-( I did find out there is only one company making the radio/stereos for RVs. WE got about 5 years out of it. Most are lucky to get 5 months!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Bob. They are not high quality. Our last one was a cd/radio. It only worked as a radio. Our new one is a cd/DVD/radio. It still mostly works, but using it as a DVD player is sketchy. The remote was lost before our time and trying to use the buttons on the front is anybody's guess.

Cindy just made reservations for us to camp in Destin FL this spring. Most expensive campsite we've ever had.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ours was cd/DVD/radio. WE can't do much with it without the remote ;-( The clock went out and everything else followed shortly. The brand is Jensen.

How bad is it in FL? We joined a camping club with nationwide access. Not cheap, but we figure we would save in the long term.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little over $100 per night and that's after good Sam.
We pay for another one called passport America. At the place we stay in Branson we get 50% off which means it pays for itself with one trip.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's dark and cold out and I'm inside where it's warm. That's my weather report for tonight. LOL

I just wanted to drop by and show you guys my latest pictures of my router project. I'm making a couple of cabinet doors for the furniture piece I'm making for our daughter. I also improved my router jig contraption. It works and I'm glad.








This is my jig contraption. It's my miter from my saw which I use with my router table. The next few pictures are of my door frames. They turned out pretty good.




























That's all I have folks. We'll see ya tomorrow. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Don


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you got that router tamed Don.

Geez, Biil, that should have maid service!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow showers turning in to drizzle today.
It's beach front property Bob. I guess either they charge that much or sell it for condos.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and snowing this morning here in Northeast Michigan. The temp is 21 with possible high for today of 26 with more snow on the way with an arctic blast heading our way from Canada.

Thanks guys, it's not quite the sled you were talking about, but it worked for now. I'm gonna try to make a sled for routeing the the end pieces though. I wanted to use the fence as* Bill* suggested but it wouldn't work in this case.

When the wife and I were traveling, we belonged to a couple of camping clubs as well and one was Passport America. It helped a lot but, when you call ahead to make reservations, you don't know what you're gonna get until you get there. We stayed in a lot of shabby places. Man, could I tell some stories about some of those places. $100 is high but, it's that time of the year too, Winter. Go enjoy yourself in the warmth of the sun.

Hey guys, when I was traveling, we stayed at a place in Texas where they had a huge wood shop for us to play in. Here are some pictures.














































The last picture shows a few of the guys that used to hang out there all the time. They were shop assistants. there had to be at least one in the shop during the daytime to help newcomers. That's the guys with he blue hat. Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. First time we've seen mid seventies like that for awhile. That's what San Diego is supposed to be, but hasn't been this year.

Nice, huh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'm curious why the fence wouldn't work. Here's the sled made by another LJ friend of mine. For his and the way I do it, the main fence is set flushwith the bearing. The stock is pressed up against the fence and pushed thru with the sled. I also have plans for a separate one I can send you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to tell you guys I ordered a new Dewalt DW716 miter saw from amazon. My old saw finally bit the dust after 17 years. Should be here on Tuesday. Maybe I'll finally be able to give the ups driver the cutting board I made for him.


----------



## Grumpymike

It is 70° under clear blue skies with a gentle breeze in the cactus patch today … just right for a cold winters day.

You were talking about expensive RV spots, I met a guy that went to Florida every winter and always bragged about the space he had … They charged him $850.00 per month, and he had to pay for 6 months at a time whether he stayed there or not. I called down there to check it out and they had raised their rates to newcomers to $1250. ... nope, I never went.

Yep, the Jensen equipment is about the cheesiest crap you can buy, but then what choice do you have …. I'm converting my stuff to automotive stereo and upgraded the speakers … sure sounds better, Then I bought another TV with a sound bar … Whooa!!, what a difference!

Meanwhile back in the shop … still working on a Keepsake box with string and berry inlay, about another week and it should be done, entering the finishing stage now … Read: sanding, sanding, sanding … 
Doing maintenance on the stationary tools in between sanding sessions.

Do it safely and stay well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've seen some chinsy stuff in RV trailers from all price points. I'm looking at a 17' single axle wolf pup toy hauler that has most of what I'm looking for while still being light enough to be pulled by almost anything in a pinch. The one thing I think I'd probably upgrade immediately (especially if I buy used) would be the mattresses, the factory ones feel like little more than a camping roll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We bought a memory foam mattress from amazon for our camper. We like it a lot and it was cheap. There were not a lot of options for camper queen, but there was at least one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's 25 and cold. I just tuned in to kill some time before I went up town with the wifey. I have to jump in on the conversation now.

*FF Bill*, I like your routing fence set up. Sure, I'll take the plans for it. It's hard to explain the fence situation with my router table. So, I think I'll take some pictures and shoot them at ya. And also, We bought a new queen size mattress for our 5th wheel when we were traveling. We had to order it though through a mattress store. We paid around $600 for it and we put memory foam on it as well. We slept great. It's funny, you guys talk about those cheap stereo's in the RV's. I usually never listen to them so when I sold my RV after 10 years, it still worked like new.

*Mike*, I hope you take some pictures of that keepsake box. I sound kinda nice.

Oh well, I just had to say something. Well gotta head out with the wife. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Check your email Don.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all. I'm going crazy cooped up in the house. It's 22 outside. It might start warming up in a day or so. Also more snow on the way. I've got to figure out where to stack it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny this morning but overcast now, about 50 today, again.

I am scheduled to work the Muzzle Loaders boot at the Sportsman's Show this afternoon. Probably not much action as it closes. Good, I can only hear about half of what people say anyways. That will cut down on the silly answers they get to what I thought they ask ;-)

Congrats on the new saw Bill.

Don, A wood shop seems odd for an RV camp unless there are a lot of full timers there.

GM, that $1250/ mo RV must be full of million dollar motor homes.

SWMBO has back issues so we put a Sleep Number mattress in the 5er. The mattresses they come with are to the same price point as the Jensen stereos ;-( Not sure what or if we will put a stereo in. Mostly just played the DVD. Got one from Best Buy for $30. Amazing how cheap electronics are compared to 40 years ago, especially TVs under 50 inches. The microwave went out too. Got one of those from Camping world to get put in. We tried it out in the house to make sure it works ;-)

BBob, No geese flying this year? Should be great weather for SNOW GEESE ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late, late evening gang,
Went into town and had supper then went looking again for a 'puter….They had a desk top that I looked at the other night, so I decided to go with that one….It's a Dell with a nice big monitor and a smaller version of the tower….but what I really like about it is that it's Windows 7…..Windows 10 I never did like….Thought I would at first, but I prefer the 7…..Too much crap went wrong with the 10…So….this morning after much java, I tore the old puter down and removed all the wires, modem, and wrote down all my icons on the tool bar so I could remember what I had, and the symbols that went with them….Then I downloaded everything in the old puter that I wanted to keep, like all my pictures, files, documents, etc. onto a usb port so I would have them all before I forgot to…Then came the job of setting up the new one, rewiring everything, and installing all the crap again….It took nearly all day to download stuff and get it right.. We took a break for supper, and then we downloaded all my shop pictures, fishing pictures, etc…...Man what a job….not hard…just getting it installed right, and making sure everything was working ok….Finally got 'er done..!!! Oh, and I bought a wireless keyboard and wireless mouse. too…..Nice…..This is neat: the new keyboard came with a really small usb port that plugs into the front of the tower to operate the keyboard and mouse….sweet….! Both are Logitech…smooth….So…..after much work and stress, and with the help of my sweet wife who knows more than me about computers, I'm back in business….I hope….lol..!!


Bill*...That's a pretty slick coping sled that the LJ made…I have a coping sled that I got from Rockler…Funny thing is that I don't have the router bits to use with it…!!! I never bought any..yet….never did that type of cope and stick for doors….I just do the mortise and tenon type….I also have a dovetail machine that I bought from MCLS that's still in the box…never used it….and I like the new DeWalt chop saw you bought….At first I thought it was a slider….that's the slider is the saw I will buy if my old Crapsman ever goes out….

Well gang, it's getting on close to midnight, so I think I'll hit the rack, as this 'puter wore me out today…Going back into town in the morning to have dinner with the fishing buds, then to the tax assessors office to get accessed ,then to the licence place to get stickers for my rides, and then to Meeks Lumber for some 1/2" ply…So I'll say goodnight and check back tomorrow…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Decent lake effect snow fell over the entire region last night and continues this morning. School is closed for most districts and there's accidents everywhere. We've had a fairly mild winter thus far (thank you global warming) but now that it's actually snowed nobody knows how to act. I looked out and on my driveway there's less than 2.5" so I'm not even going to mess with clearing it off but those further NE of me in the snowbelt have gotten close to half a foot.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. It's 58° with sunshine aplenty and clear blue skies now, 50° earlier and a high of 69° predicted. Far better than the 20° beautiful NW Michigan is now experiencing.

A slow news day, that's all I've got.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 29 at coffee time at the crack of dawn…..I like having my coffee ready when I rise up…After yesterday's day, I was ready to sleep in, but it didn't happen….Why is it that when we get older, we hit the rack earlier than we used to, and get up earlier than we used to…Is it because we run out of gas sooner, or is it the fact that we are just old and rundown…? When I was 30-40 I could stay up practically all night and think nothing of it…..Those days are gone….You all know my motto: Getting old ain't for sissies..!!!! Ah….to be 20-40 again….Ain't gonna happen..And the high will be 64…(?)..

Don W….That's pretty neat that you can have some ww tools there at the RV place, but aren't you worried about getting ripped off by thieves, if it's just under a carport..? No way to lock it up..?

Don…..Those are some nice looking doors you built for the daughter's project….Like I said, I've never done a cope and stick before…..or dovetails….I use the other ones….!!
Well gang, I have to get ready to head to town for a few errands…..Later, y'all…!


----------



## dawsonbob

Top o' the mornin' to everyone,

77 dazzlingly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Not much to talk about, weather wise, when it's like that.

Bill, that's a nice looking miter saw. That should be good for a few years, I should think.

Everyone stay safe, warm, and have fun doing it.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 10:30am and a balmy 21 degrees. Wonder if it will hit freezing? I sure wouldn't mind about 10-12 DBob's temp. I might have a better outlook if I could get into the shop and actually do something. Guess I'll spend another day in the Man Cave reloading.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I lied, we had closer to 4" and I did clear it off which was a good thing as the remaining thin layer melted then left much of the driveway dry. Traffic was a huge mess this morning even with most school districts calling off. It's started to snow again and it's a front not lake effect and should last all night, traffic tomorrow morning is likely to be equally as bad.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

I just had a bite of supper, so I thought I would check in and see what was/ is happening….It was a nice 65 today, and really pleasant out…...I got into town and had lunch with the guys (Chinese buffet), so after eating and b.s'ing I headed to get stickers for the truck and suburban….I thought I would never get out of there as the place was packed with people getting driver's licences and new registrations for autos…Like me, they all waited till the last day to do it, which is really dumb…lol…So I took a number and it was 54….they were on 23….wow..!!! But finally got 'er done, and headed to Lowes for my ply….Oh boy….I have a $50 gift card my son gave me for Christmas…That'll take care of the ply, and I 'll head home…Got there, looking for the 1/2", and aguy working in that depart. walked up…I asked where the 1/2" was and he said they no longer carry it…Why? No demand for it, he said….Well crap..!!! So I headed across the street to Home Depot…Went to the plywoods, and yes…they carried 1/2….I got to looking on the stickers they staple on there, and this ply was made in Ecuador….not China….looks good too…smooth, and plenty of plys….I snagged 2 sheets….$29.00 a sheet….I showed them my military i.d. for my discount,loaded it up, and came home and unloaded it in the shop…..Guess I'll save my $50 gift card for another trip to Lowes….

BurlyBob…..Hope you get a warm up so you can get in your shop to make some sawdust…I hate being cooped up in the house like that….

bby…..Watch that weather up there…I've been to Ohio….It can turn nasty at the drop of a hat…...!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bought some heavy 3 wire electrical wire. Maybe tomorrow I can wire up that old 220 space heater. Something tells me I spent good money to try and fix a heater that won't work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope you're wrong Bob.

Interesting Rick. No more grade A 1/2" ply at lowes?

I ordered some bearings to try and fix my old miter saw. I only spent $16 so not a big expense, but hopefully it will be fixed and I can sell it.

It was supposed to be 49 today. It made 57. I had lunch with an LJ from Louisiana who was in the area this weekend. That was nice.

Another nice day on tap for tomorrow. Maybe some snow this weekend.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I'm not saying that it's that way at all Lowes, just the Lowes here in Mt. Home.. Hopefully if you need some 1/2",they will still carry it at your Lowes…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you dust makers,

It was 33 just before dawn, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will be 64…It just might make that, as that's about what we had yesterday…..I'm ready to start on another project now that I have some ply to work….


Don*...I forgot to answer your question you asked about cleaning the rollers on my planer…When I do have to work on mine, I usually remove the side plate and check the big sprocket gear and chain, and make sure they have plenty of grease (I use axle grease on mine), then oil all the bearings for the cutter heads and rollers. I've never had to replace the rollers, but what I do is take some alcohol on a cotton rag and raise it up as high as it will go (6"), and rub it down real good to get all the old fine sawdust chips and dust out that's embedded in them…I just keep rolling them and rolling them and wiping them till they are clean….I try to maintain my planer about every 5-6 months….Oiling and cleaning keeps it from knocking and rattling…...!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy and cold, but not as cold as it's gonna get on Thursday. Currently it's 25 with a possible high of 30 today. We're getting a little snow right now and the weatherman is calling for a 70% chance for more snow later today.

*WW Bob*, The wood shop is in an RV resort (as they call it) in the Rio Grande Valley in Texas. It's one of 7 parks owned by a corporation. That corporation also has 7 parks in Florida. Besides a Wood Shop, all the parks have a dance hall, tennis courts, pool hall and quite a bit more things to do. Some have more and some have less. Yes, there are full time residents there, but mostly Winter Texans that come from out of state for the winter. Just a side note, all the equipment is owned by the residents and not the park owners. My wife and I got lucky and became managers of one of the parks down there until my wife got sick and we had to return home. All the parks vary in prices, but usually range around $600 a month.

*Rick*, I recently went to Home Depot to pick up some 1/4" Oak Ply and they don't carry that any longer either. They said they can order it for me but, they won't carry it because of the same reasons you stated.

I just found a picture of me working as a manager of the RV park in Texas. Even though it's out of focus, you can see just how hard I worked. LOL










Well guys, I'm heading out the door to the wood shop so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

21 and lite snow this morning. I doubt it amounts to much. Looks like another week before we see anything above 30 degrees. Headed to the shop after breakfast to see what type of electrician I am. Might need to channel some of WWBob's skills and knowledge!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Don, that looks rough.

It's about 50° out with sunshine. Getting cooler after today. Today is the 35 anniversary of what we like to call the blizzard of '82. It was supposed to be a couple inches. Instead we got almost 24" at my house. This weekend we should get a little rain sleet and snow. Maybe it will be another blizzard. I doubt it.

Just installed a new battery in my generator. Time to get it cleaned up in prep for sale so I can buy a new, bigger generator.

Gotta cleanup my shop a bit. New saw coming tonight. Parts for old one coming tonight. 
Later gators.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don you like a man with his thumb on the pulse of the his domain. Yup, that be a man in total control of his realm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72° here in San Diego today. Nice and sunny right now, but darkness will come rolling in tonight.

Don, if you work that hard all the time, it'll make you old; you need to learn to relax more.


----------



## Grumpymike

Low 70°'s under clear blue skies here in the cactus patch … Just another typical winters day … this sure makes up for the 3 months of hot weather in the summer. ...

And speaking of the BORG not carrying half the stuff they used to, I needed some 1/8th and 1/4 inch hard board for a project I'm working on so off to Lowes I go, only to find that they no longer carry anything other than the peg board, so I drive over to H-Depot and they have the 1/8th and the 1/4 in two types of hard board (the tan stuff and the dark brown). Go figger … These two stores are just blocks apart.

And as for the sheet goods, I have started buying from a local lumber yard, as the quality of the product is a little bit better than the BORG stuff at $58 … Yeah, there is a few dollars difference at the lumber yard, but well worth it ($64). ... And the woodworkers store is outa sight on their price at $90 per sheet.

Wood is very expensive in Arizona …

Be safe and be well my friends


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Grumpy,

Your experience at Lowes and Home Depot sounds like mine yesterday….Up here in the mountains where I'm at, there are woodworkers coming out of the woodworks….all sorts of crafts people…turners, carvers, funiture builders, etc….It amazes me that these two stores have , or are gonna quit carrying these sheet goods….If Lowes keeps this up, they'll go under before too long, in my humble opinion….And like you, I usually buy my sheet goods and some lumber from the local lumber yard in Mt. Home, which is Meeks….Called yesterday and they don't carry 1/2" in Birch…Just the ply to use on roofs and siding….But….they do carry 3/4" Oak and Cherry, and Birch….strange…


----------



## BurlyBob

Another 1 1/2" snow last night. Now I get to figure out where to stack it.


----------



## Grumpymike

It was 54° when I got up this morning and the weatherman promises that we will be at 75° later today with clear sunny skies, but I do see a few streaky clouds to the west … All in all a great day here in the cactus patch.

Hey *Bbob* I saw the photos of your house, and I noticed that there is plenty of room to stack snow on the other side of the little fence … Be creative.

*Rick* On page one of this thread, in the first post you said that you live high in the Ozark Mountains … A few years ago (1990) I was asked to take over a project in Kansas City, So I relocated there (Overland Park Kansas) and then there was this three day weekend, so I jumped on the Goldwing (motorcycle) and took in some of Oklahoma, went east into Arkansas and then north into Missouri and back into Kansas.
Well along the way I came into this area of rolling hills and a two lane asphalt roadway just made for motorcycle touring … I stopped at a small roadside café/bar/gas stop and had lunch … When the gal was picking up the payment I asked her how far the Ozark mountains were as I was excited to see them … Well, she stopped, put her hand on her hip and looked at me as if I was stupid and said " Y'alls right in the middle of 'em don't cha know … I just smiled and told her that I was from Washington state where we have MOUNTAINS and rolling hills.

I'll pay for that one I know.

Do it safely and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68° is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. Not too shabby. Not great, mind you, but not too shabby, either.

Everyone have the most bestest day ever, all while staying safe, warm, and having fun. It's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## BurlyBob

GMike, I got that little bit of snow moved, stacked and put away for now. You need to come help me be more creative.

About those mountains back east. When I was transporting cars, I remember calling a customer to set up a delivery time the following day. He warned me about a big mountain I would be driving down and to be very careful. I chuckled under my breath and told him I wasn't to worried about it. "Oh, you need to be real careful on that mountain", or something similar. I told him where I lived an that I had lots of experience with mountain passes. As it turns out that mountain was a hill of about 750 feet. Just a walk in the park compared to Snoqualmie in the winter.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon ya'll,

I just got through with dinner, and decided to check in as I haven't this morning…Been busy in the shop working an a couple of projects I've been wanting to do….so I got a couple knocked out between yesterday and today. It was 33 at 6:45 .am., and still plenty dark..I sucked down a 1/2 pot of coffee before hitting the shop….Still working on one, and prolly finish it up pretty soon….It's a rolling cabinet for my belt and disk sander….Jut need to finish one drawer, and install the BB slides…..Put a finish on it, and done…!! Oh yea…the high today will be 56….

GMike….Yep…I live up in the Ozarks….Up in North Central part….I live close to two lakes, and the Missouri border is only 10 miles from me….That gal at the cafe/bar/and gas station talks just like we do…the ones that are Southern, that is….We have a Drawl…..All the Yankees have an Accent…lol.!! The problem is that where I live, I'm surrounded by Yankees..I'll bet I haven't met 5 people from here who are native Southerns….I'm doomed..and outnumbered..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and windy in WW today. About 40 but felt colder in the wind ;-(

Higher, BBob, you're gonna have ti pile it higher ;-)

CD cabinet looks good Don.

Guess I live on a mountain top. About 400 feet above the valley floor. I am guessing those mountains were named as such before the Rockies and Cascades were discovered. The Black Hills must have been named after the Rockies.

I was cleaning storm drains today. Was going to dig one up I thought was collapsed. Decided to look with a flashlight and a big mirror. Glad I did. Just mud. I'm using my homemade super cleaner on it.

I'll be working on the microwave cabinet in the RV when I starts raining on Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It was 35 this morning and went to about 50. 
I went to the chiropractor first thing and then got my old mitersaw fixed. Then I built a coping sled for the router table. I'm waiting on a hold down clamp I ordered to finish it up. Now I have to build a new fence for the table to be able to use the sled.









Don, that unit is very classy. I'd be proud of it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 12 degrees this morning which is about 4 degrees warmer than overnight. It's supposed to get to a whopping 19 today with some occasional sunshine here and there, mostly there. LOL It's so cold, you can here the snow talk to you when you walk on it. *ST*, I envy you right about now.

*FF Bill*, that's a nice set up for your sled. I think I can see how to do it now. You're using the fence as a guide. I was using my miter in the miter slot as a guide. That's why it wouldn't work. Your sled looks great. Oh, and thanks for the comment on the cupboard.

*WW Bob*, Thanks for you comment as well on the cupboard. I'm sure glad I've got it out of my way. Now I can do something else.

*Mike and Burly Bob*, I like the stories you guys tell. I was chuckling the whole time I was reading them. You guys are good story tellers.

Well, as I said before, I'm onto other projects finally. I broke out some cherry so I can start a flag case for a friend. He wants a flag case with a drawer under it. I never heard of that but, he's the customer. I also had a call for a gavel, so that's kinda what I'm doing first. I've been off the lathe so long, it's hard to remember how to use it again. I swapped out my planner yesterday with my old one. I can't quite figure out what's wrong with the newer one so until I can get something back from Delta, I'm gonna use my old one again. My table saw was getting sticky when I would raise and lower the blade so I cleaned that all up and put a drop of oil on the worm gear. Boy, what a difference. Well, I've bored you guys long enough. I think I'll go out and break something. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Another sleepless night with this shoulder hurting so much…So I crawled out of the rack about 6:15 with plenty of dark out, and grabbed a large cup of joe, and went to the sunroom to watch the sun come up over the trees…It was 33 when I looked out at the temp gauge, and the high will be 42….It feels like 27, and as I went to turn the heat on in the shop, it was/is pretty well clabbered over in the sky….You can see the sun, but you can't…Once the Advil kicks in, I'm heading to the shop to make a band saw circle cutting jig….Might even try my hand at making a mallet, since I never have, and prolly could use one for ….whatever….

Don….When you were at the RV resort, you looked like a man of leisure…I hope the job wasn't too stressful on you…lol…I looked at the DVD cabinet you made for your daughter, and left you a message on the projects page…Stellar job, my friend….

Bill….I can't quite make out the beginnings of your coping sled…I know you said you had some parts coming in. It looks different that most..I'll be curious to see what it looks like when you finish it….and a new fence…..What are you going to a chiropractor for..? Back trouble, etc..? I think I need one of those people for my shoulder…..Actually I think I need a new rotor cuff….Casting is gonna be mighty tuff…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess what? It's snowing again! That light fluffy stuff. Only had a lite dusting when I got up. Now it's bigger flakes and coming down heavier. It's suppose to warm up in the next few days, into the mid thirtys, maybe almost 40.

Finally got into the shop yesterday and actually built something. I was amazed I still knew how to turn on my tools. When I was in Germany I photographed a round wood bread basket. I changed things up and made mine more oval. It's definitely not something that would go over well here in the U.S. But for my Mom and Aunt it will remind them of home.

I read Phil the ground hog, said 6 more weeks of winter this morning. Anybody know how reliable Phil is?

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 25 this morn and is going to 35 today with lots o sun.
My sled rides along the fence. A clamp will be installed to hold the rail against the poplar board that the walnut handle is on. There's a piece of maple up against the fence and mounted higher than the bit so it hold the sled itself away from the bit. The fence is set such that the bearing is in line with the fence. Put the sled tight to the fence, slide rail up to the fence and clamp down. I may still add a sacrificial piece to help with tearout.

True, some sleds use the miter slot, but I didn't like that idea. To do that and use the fence at the same time you have to have a fence that is perfectly parallel to the slot. This is just an improvement of my rudimentary scrap of plywood I used to use. The problem with the fence is that with a sled, the stock is 3/4" higher which would cause the bit to hit my fence. So new fence it is.


----------



## dawsonbob

G'day, mates,

68 cloudy/sunny degrees here in San Diego today, becoming even sunnier this afternoon. There will probably be clouds and sun tomorrow, too, and the day after that as well. It's a pattern, I think: one day after another.

Don, I took a look at your cabinet with the corbels. Looks pretty good. She should like that.

Upper West coast Bobs. Looks like some more nasty weather headed your way.

I don't know about East coast groundhogs, but Phineas Phrog says it's going to warm up soon. Of course phrogs don't know jack about prognostication, but that's okay. Never trusted the little buggers, anyway.

Stay safe and warm.

P.S. There is no Phineas Phrog; I made him up, but I'll bet he's as reliable as a groundhog.


----------



## Grumpymike

It was 55° this mornin' in my part of the cactus patch, but it is warming to the mid 70°'s by noon under a thin overcast sky … (or is that clabbered?)...

Hey, Burley Bob the 'Trivia Question Of The Day' says that Phil is correct 36% of the time … Not a real good average, but he holds with the old German tradition.

DBob sounds a bit Ausie today with his G-Day Mates … Incognito there are ya Bob? ... And I do hope that Phineas Phrog is correct, and I understand that he is 37% correct.

I got the first coat of sealer on the Keepsake box, so now for the poly and then adorn it with the hardware … It's so easy to rush thru the end processes after working so long on a project …

Stay safe and stay well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW today, should get 45. Nasty stuff tomorrow ;-(

BBob, Did your heater work?


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh, *Rick* I forgot to say that a true southerner would have said "y'all er not from around here are ya" ... I got a lot of that while in Jonesboro, one example is the day I asked if they had to replant the cotton 'bushes' each year … "Them are cotton stocks boy".


----------



## dawsonbob

I have it on good authority that Phineas Phrog is correct eleventy-two percent of the time in months with 'R' in them. Phineas didn't say when, exactly, but it will warm up.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I did succeed surprisingly to get that old heater working. I'm pretty sure it won't be the answer to my needs, but I got it working and that counts for something. Right now I've got one of my space heaters facing towards it so the fan moves the heat around the shop. I'm noticing that now it's warmed up about 30+ degrees it's somewhat easier to heat the shop, interesting isn't it? I might be upgrading my service to 100amp from 60.
That should help quite a bunch.

Here I thought Phil was more reliable than that! Guess I'll just have to wait till it warms and not get my hopes up for an early spring.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Electric BBob!

Look at the bright side of Phil being wrong. winter might not last another 6 weeks. ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It was 12 when I woke up this morning and it's currently 16 and with the wind coming out of the West at 12 mph, the wind chill factor shows the temp at +2. But, the shop warms up pretty good so I won't notice it until it's time for a bathroom break.

Well guys, I have to start out with my mail call from yesterday. I received a small package yesterday from New York and it boggled my mind all day long. I even went on line to see who sent it. Of course there was a return address on the package but, I didn't know that guy from a hill of beans. The package contained two nail aprons from the east coast. I have to admit, they were pretty cool. Well it turns out the aprons were sent from NY, via Missouri from our friend *FF Bill.* Thanks Bill for the aprons. I think it was more fun trying to figure out who, what and where they came from. LOL But, I certainly appreciate them and they will hang on my wall of honor. You guys may not know, but when I get an apron, I tell a story about who may have worn them or where they came from or the year they were made. These aprons will have a different story altogether.

And this morning, I received yet another package from the west coast. Do you think this chisel is big enough *Burly Bob*? I think it looks more like a weapon. You might have to register that thing when you get it back. LOL

You guys are all truly great friends and someday, I want to meet you all. Thanks for the kudos on the cupboard. Now comes the hard part. Delivering it in a Malibu.

I took pictures guys, so here you go.




























Well that's all I have for today except, I think we need to have an open hunting season on "groundhogs". LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Don't think it will rain, darn it. On the West coast the weather map looks like everything north of Los Angeles is getting some rainy/snowy weather. I'll have to consult Phineas on this.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, I told you it was a big'un! It came from my wife's grandfather in NJ. There's quite a population of Amish there and I think it might have been used for timber framing. Who ever had it really beat the daylights out of it and peened the socket mouth something fierce. It took me quite a while to clean that up. I've got plans to use it hollowing out birch sections for birdhouses and such.

Finished with the first snow shoveling of the day. I might get to do it again later this afternoon. This could be the last day I get to do it as NOAA is predicting much warmer weather. Mid 30's during the day and mid 20's at night for the next 2 weeks.

Surprisingly I've found it's much easier to heat my shop now than it was a couple of weeks ago. Who'd a thunk!

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Same-o, same-o, 58° this mornin' and warming to the mid 70°'s with a whispy overcast that will mostlikly burn off later today. Not enough breeze to make the flag flutter till the sundowner this evening.

Bbob, Maybe all that snow is acting like an insulator for you?? I remember that the Eskimo's use one candle as a heater in the igloo … Any more than that and the roof will cave in … Stay toasty warm with your new heater.

I have found that after getting all that mass up to temp, the furnace works much easier … But I don't have the heating problems like you guys that live in the Arctic …

Y'all have a good un and do it safely … And please be well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast, about 40 ans it should rain in WW today.

Christmas in Michigan, Don? ;-)

BBob, LB says it will be mid May before all the snow is gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a day. Started with a bathroom fire. Then training on new suction units and radio stuff. Then several EMS calls, one of which I had to drive the ambulance to the hospital. Oh, can't forget the vehicle rescue last night. One of those how in the hell did they do that deals. Driver got arrested, passenger will be lucky to live. Then this afternoon a big brush fire due to a high voltage power line going down. I'm tuckered out.

Don, I'm glad you like the aprons. My LJ friend madjester listed those for sale on Facebook and I had to have them for you. Don't worry I didn't pay a lot, basically just shipping.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

Don't have much time as we're heading to town for some good eats and get a few grocries….It was 32 at 6:30, and was still dark then just like now….The high was 38, and it was a cold 38….can't explain that one…The low will be 23, and if I wasn't leaving in a bit, I'd have a hell-roaring fire going….Nice aprons, Don….a couple of more gems to add to your collection…..That was nice surprise from Bill, I think..!!

Bill….Your day (and night) sounded rough…and busy, too…..Well….Gotta go for now…more later, maybe..


----------



## BurlyBob

Woke up this morning, started the coffee and checked the weather. 38 degrees !!!!! It hasn't been this warm in months!!! I just hope things don't thaw to fast and flood down stream.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. It's 62° and as one of the more esteemed members of this forum would say, pretty well clabbered over. Ooooops, I lied, the sun just peeked out. The prediction is for sunny and 83° later. What else can I say, it's Florida.

Làst week I accidentally ordered a workbench from Woodcraft on Amazon. Trying to navigate their website on this phone with their ' buy with one click' button is a pain. Long story short, while trying to scroll through I hit the button. Didn't even know that I had done it until I received an email telling me that it had shipped. Now I am trying to return it but I am not receiving much cooperation from Woodcraft. I emailed them through Amazon telling them that I didn't intend to order it in the first place and that I wished to return it. I received a reply stating that if I wanted to return it that it was my responsibility to arrange and pay for the return shipping which I don't feel is right but I am willing to live with but they didn't even provide a correct shipping address for the return. Has anyone else had problems with Woodcraft??

Well ds, enough bitching and moaning. Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you possibly return it to a woodcraft store, if there's one around?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 degrees here in San Diego today, with clouds changing to sun this afternoon. There's a strong possibility of rain here … someday. Maybe Monday. You can never be certain about these things.

BBob, maybe all the snow will slide off of your roof?

STBob, I did a similar thing one time, but had absolutely no trouble returning it, Maybe because I was dealing directly with Amazon. As Bill suggested, if there is a Woodcraft store nearby, maybe you could return it there. I want to see pictures of it on your golf cart if you can return it directly to Woodcraft.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a good time. Can't ask for much better than that, now can you?


----------



## Grumpymike

I awoke this morning (that was good) it was 45° with a few whispy overcast clouds but it all cleared by noon to 70°and climbing with clear blue sunny skies. I looked at the forecast to see what the week ahead looked like and it says that we are headed for temps in the mid 80°'s … Have I eve told you how much I love this cactus patch?

A few years ago I had a friend that at the time lived in North Dakota. One year he had about 5 feet of snow there; and one day he e-mailed me to tell me that he was sure that spring was coming … He could see the bird bath again. Makes me think of Bbob.

Take the time to do it safely and above all be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Lunch break. I been out there scratching, chipping and shoveling snow and ice. It's 40 now!!! I got so soaking wet trying to chisel out an ice dam in one of the valleys on my roof. I called a time out to dry out and warm up.
NOAA says it going to stay fairly warm for the next few days. So most of my roof/snow issues will melt away.

Sorry to hear about your issues ST Bob. I'd have thought Woodcraft would have been a little more helpful. As for Amazon…I'm not a big fan. I've checked their prices against others and actual retailers. I've gotten better deals by going to the source.

One more cup of coffee and a dry pair of socks before I chip some more ice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW about 45 is 75% chance o rain again today.

ST, That is why I never turned on 1 click ordering. Too risky.

I have used alternate sources when ever possible since I found out Amazon has higher prices for regular users. They were trying to lure new users in with lower prices to form their habit ;-) That was probably 15 years ago.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

It was 24 at about dawn when I stumbled in to get my morning hit of java…..plenty of it. I had plans to get to the shop kinda early to work on my latest project, so that's what I did…Spent most of the day in the warmth of my domain tweeking and fiddling with the project till I got it just right…..(is anything ever just right or perfect..?) Actually, I've got two projects going, but I work on one at a time till it's finished….

BurlyBob…..Sure hope the warmer weather melts a lot of the snow around your place, especially on the roof and ice, too…..Howe's the new heater working out for you in the shop…?

Bob W…..Sorry to hear about your feasco with Woodcraft….If the bench is a good one, why not just keep it? I've never been in a Woodcraft store, cause there is none around my part of the country, or any kind of place like that…..No Woodcraft, no Rockler, no nothing…..Can't find them in the sticks….

Grump and dawsonBob….You guys are having the perfect weather…perfect for fishing….That kind of weather will be here in the mountians before too long….I'm ready to wet a hook, and drown a worm come next month….And almost forgot:....the high today was 38, and that's the reason I've had a hell-roaring fire going…Now I'm ready for a big plate of nachos with lots of Jalapano peppers, and a couple of tamales…...Yummy..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Tell you what it's been thawing like crazy. Snow and Ice are not sliding off the house roof just melting. Now the garage that's a whole nuther story. A coupe big sections came off tonight. Pretty impressive piles on the ground now.

Rick that heater is okay. It just creates heat but doesn't move it around so I parked a box heater with a fan off to the side. It works enough for now, especially with things warming up around here.

I gots a question for ya'll. What do you think of using beech in an end grain cutting board? I've built all sorts of things over the years, but I've never built an end grain cutting board. I've loads of black walnut, hickory and white oak. I've also got some beech that didn't work out to well and it's taking up space. I checked and it higher on the hardness scale than black walnut so I'm thinking it will work. I'm going to try and get rid of a bunch of this wood cluttering up my shop. End grain cutting boards seemed like a decent idea.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I've made several cutting boards….some long grain, and some end grain….I've never used Beech before, but I don't see why it wouldn't work in a board… It's a very good hardwood (if they used it to make bats with it, then you know it's hard)...If it's tight grained, which I figure it is, then there should be no problem using it for a board…people says not to use Oak cause it's an open porus wood, but a lot of people do….I'd say go for it….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood misers,

This morning I woke up with a serious back attack, and my shoulder was killing me, so I sauntered into the kitchen and found my drugs….actually just Advil..Poured a big cup of joe, and headed to the sun room to let the drugs kick in….It was 29 then, now it's 33, and heading to 62….Nice…Plenty of sun, no clabber, and no wind.

I finished my project I've been working on for a while yesterday… I put the last coat of finish on it before supper, and let it dry over night….It's a belt/disk sander mobile cabinet….Made of Birch ply, full ext. drawers, and locking casters….Here's a couple of pictures for your viewing pleasure….....




























I may post this as a project, as I haven't posted one in a good while….I decide later…
Well….It's time to see if I can move around, as I have the next project to do…..Later, ya'll….......!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick that is a dandy little cabinet!

It stayed warm all night, never got below 37. Things are melting fast now with the wind at 25mph. It's going to be a muddy mess soon. When that happens I've got another yard job out there….landmines!!! Left overs from "Duke". She's my daughter yellow lab that stays with me while daughter is at work. Duke didn't much like floundering in the deep snow to relieve herself. She didn't care much for getting the snow on her equipment.

Hang in there everyone summer is right around the corner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you're wrong Bob. I hate summer.
It's been nice around here. Cool to cold, no rain. We've actually had brush fires because of it.
Gonna have some warm this week and then more cold.

We went to a SLU Billikens basketball game last night. Cindy was invited to sit in the SLU hospital suite with free food and drinks. We told them we'd be happy to go again. Cindy and I both went to SLU and the guy running the event last night went to SLU with us. Cindy knew him, but I didn't. Funny thing was Cindy got invited by the otolaryngology department, but we got out with a group of ER doctors and other emergency medicine people, because of my job. We found that out later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all,

61 degrees with overcast skies here in San Diego today. They say it could rain tomorrow and the next day. I have to admit, it certainly look like it could … any minute now. I'm supposed to attend a super bowl party this afternoon, so I hope it holds off until after that.

Rick, that's a nice little cabinet. I like how you've made the bottom into an open bin,too.

BBob, other than 'land mines' it sounds like things are shaping up for you. Even a California boy knows that if you wait long enough, the snow will take care of itself; no need to wear yourself out with all that shoveling.

Everyone stay safe, warm and enjoy life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Half rain, half snow in WW today just above freezing.

*Bill* I found the remote for the Jensen AM/FM/CD player. Do you want it?

Quite a game to day ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

It was quite a game. Surprising, up until the last.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll confirm what I've got out there today and let ya know. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellers,

It was 55 when I rose for java, and plenty of clabber in the sky…It looks like rain, and we might get some later on ….possibly later today or night….The high will be 69…This is almost *dawsonBob* weather….I played in the shop yesterday building another shop project, and almost have it finished….Other than that, not a lot of news….

I did not watch the football game yesterday, as I don't like football at all…But for those of you that did, I hope your team won that you were pulling for….It's all over till next year….!!!


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Just another typical Florida day weather wise. The damned weather here is so nice that it just leaves me giddy. What else can I say, it's good to be alive. All of that being said, I'm getting pretty tired of the constant road construction. They have been tearing up our streets to put in new water mains and to repave since we've been here. The constant noise and vibration is disconcerting and the dirt and dust, OMG, the dust!!! It is everywhere, it covers everything. SORRY, I seem to be turning this forum into my own personal bitching post.

Speaking of bitching, thanks for all of the suggestions regarding my previous bitch. Rick … I thought about keeping it up until I actually received it, just way too small and poorly constructed and too pricey. DBob and Bill …. I checked, the nearest Woodcraft is in Clearwater, about 100 miles. In Florida traffic, that's an all-day round trip. Don't really want to waste a whole day in traffic aggravation limbo. Top ….. The buy with one click button is not a problem on my computer but it's a whole different story when I'm using my phone. I have since turned it off. I am going to contact Woodcraft again today and try again to get an address for the return. Maybe I'll reach someone who is a little more cooperative. One can only hope. Anyway, if I continue to receive the runaround, I think that I still have some recourse through Amazon.

Rick …...... Another nice job on that cabinet!! BTW, your shop appears to be way too neat and clean and well organized!!!? Come on now, it's time to cowboy-up and quit making the rest of us (me) look like slackers.

I've already used up too much of your time for anyone who is actually reading this so I'm going to sign off and let you get back to your far more important pursuits.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was 36 when I crawled out of the rack. It's 37 now and the wind is howling. That's going to make short work of this snow.

A real big deal happened in my small town. Seems the back half of a 2 story brick store building collapsed yesterday morning. The city had barricade all over the place. It was pretty impressive. I'm thinking that building was close to 150 years old. It's right in the middle of the block. I wonder what they are going to do with it or the space left after they demolish it.

Well, headed to the shop for some fun.


----------



## kelvancra

Up above Chelan, Washington, this weekend. Saw about eight inches of white rain. Be interesting to see how things are on the way back to the desert of eastern washington.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wonderfully White in WW this morning. About 35. We had about 8 inches of thick heavy wet snow last night. Power out and I'm expecting to be out for a while. Tree across the road took power line down.

It should be warming and melting by Wednesday. To shovel or not to shovel, that is the question.

No snow angles here. Lay down in this stuff and you won't be able to move your arms and legs ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's fair today temperature wise. This morning it was about 20 and is currently 34. We are expecting ice tonight and rain in the wee hours of the morning.

I just had to get on here and tell ya how my day is going which is not good. I have a project going on my lathe and it's for a friend. I'm making him a handle for his Chisel. I have it almost done and my lathe motor went kaput. So, I've been looking on-line at motors and I don't even know what I'm looking for. The motor I had for the lathe is the original from Sear and Roebuck. It's a 115 V, 1/3 horse with a 1/2" Armature. After that, I'm lost. I've priced a few and the price ranges from $80 to out of site. This is how much I have done on the handle, Bob. I think when I'm done with this thing, Bob could use it for a shovel. LOL

















Here is a project I just finished before putting Bob's on the lathe.

*Rick*, that is one dandy Sander Cabinet. I like mobile cabinets.

*Kelly*, welcome aboard. I hope you can stay for a while. You have some company up in your neck of the woods. A couple of our guys are from the NW.

*ST*, I feel for you buddy. Being down there in all that nice weather having to put up with all that dust, NOT. LOL Enjoy the weather, it's hateful up here.

I usually don't watch pro football, but I switched the channel last night at the right time. I started watching the game just after the second half. I remember thinking that the Pats weren't gonna be able to catch up. I think the score was 28 - 3. Boy did they fool me. It was a good game anyway.

Well boys, I'm gonna go sit in my easy chair and veg for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, If you get the same frame, voltage and hp you should be fine. Make sure the rotation is the same. Not sure why you have 1/2" aramture?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon to all,

60 degrees will be the high here in San Diego today, with overcast skies. They say it will rain - not 'might', but will - rain starting this afternoon and through tomorrow. Hasn't started yet. It's only supposed to be a light rain. We'll see what happens.

STBob, It's a shame that the Woodcraft store is so far away. I would have loved to see pics of you with the bench on the back of your electric golf cart. That would have been memorable.

Welcome aboard, Kelly. Glad to have you here.

Everyone stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice temps out, but all clabbered over. I heard that term somewhere.
I've been working on wooden parts for a 1935 Oldsmobile that my uncle is restoring. All the ends are rotted away so it's kinda tricky. I gotta get it close and then they'll have to fit them later. Using white ash that they bought.

Don, gotta get the right rpm too. I'm gonna guess 1725.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Might check the service factor too, SF, probably a 1.0 or maybe 1.15 on a lathe. If it is the same or higher you will be fine.

Up to 40, intermittently rain, snow, and mixed. The snow pack is collapsing. Down about 50 % except everywhere it has been walked on or driven on has compacted to a ice spot.

ST, if you have to go 100 miles, better get a solar charger for the golf cart and pack a lunch! Good luck.

No cable or internet, this phone sucks. I'm not going to chance ordering anything. Did get an odd ball charge notification from Am Express yesterday. Called them, they didn't seem to be too concerned. 60 days to contest if it is bogus.

Guess I'll go shovel ice spots before they freeze down tight tonight


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy with a temp of 32 and the high will be not much more than that. Freezing rain moving in later today and lasting until midnight. Sounds like fun in NE Michigan and my generator is still in the shop.

*WW Bob* &* FF Bill*, I'm not sure what SF, service factor is. It's an old motor, that's all I know. The brass tag says it's a type SH, 6.5/6 Amps, 50/60 cyc, and the M is E 29 whatever all that means. I found a motor on-line at Bestdeal.com, A.O. Smith GF 2034, 1/3 hp, 1725 rpm at a cost of $80. What do you think? How can I tell what direction it's going? Perhaps I misspoke myself as to the armature, The shaft is 1/2" and is the size needed for the pulley set-up for my lathe. I'm not an electrician, so I have no idea what the heck I'm talking about. LOL

*ST*, I'd load that thing up in a truck and go that 100 miles with a couple of other wood working buddies that are in the park and make a day of it. You'll enjoy the woodcraft shop. I drool every time I go in one. The closest one to me is in Saginaw which is about an hour away. But, take your pocket book if you go, you can't walk out of there without spending some money. LOL

Okay boys, I'm outta here for now. I'm gonna go out and try my luck at making a flag display case. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Another morning with a back ache, and not much sleep…again….It started raining and lightening and thundering about 12:45 a.m., and then about 2:20 the tornado sirens went off, and that woke me up, too…I got up and looked out to hear the wind a howling and the sirens ran for about 30 minutes, then quit….I hate it when that happens…..scary..!!! It was really warm all night, and when I did get up to comsume vast quanties of coffee ( over 1/2 a pot…then), it was 58 degrees, heavily clabbered over, and fog….It finnaly burned off about 45 minutes ago, and the sun is in full bloom now…The high will be 72 (that's amazing for this time of year), and now no wind.

I finished up my other project I was working on late yesterday…..It's a bandsaw circle cutting jig, and a very simple one at that….It's 15" x 21", and made of 3/4" Birch ply…I'll post a few pictures for your viewing enjoyment….It is dead-on accurate, and makes perfect circles…...



































Ok…That's it for now…Thanks for looking,guys…..Now I'm thinking about another project I've been wanting to do….


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday all the snow was melted off the roofs here. Last night I woke up from a horrible nightmare, looking out my window at the neighbors roof, 12" of snow. Whew! Thankfully it was just a nightmare. A couple of hours later I had another nightmare, I'd overslept and was late for work! What?? I haven't worked in three years. That's a nightmare I don't want to repeat!

Rick that is a super looking jig. I just might copy that one. Looks a lot less complicated than others I've see. I really like that.

Don, that a heck of a handle you turning. Looks like it will fit the bill to a T. Sorry your motor up and died on you.

Kelly, welcome to the group. Best sergeant I ever worked for was from Chelan. That's some beautiful country up there. Only down side is much like my area. The west side of the state runs everything.

STBob, you know Don's idea about you and your buddies making a road trip doesn't sound half bad. It just might make for a epic adventure.

It's snowing here. It'll be gone by tomorrow, mid 30's to mid 40's. It's melted down so much I've got loads of room to stack this little bit now.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Supposed to hit 60° in the rust belt today. The ground is already saturated from the snow and rain we've experienced previously and it was raining cats and dogs earlier. The creek swelled pretty darn high and water started coming over the neighbor's driveway bridge. The street had water almost all the way across creating quite a mess for traffic. Water is pooling in parts of the yard I've never seen it come close to pooling before. There's going to be quite a few wet basements in the area.


----------



## Cricket

Texas weather has returned so I am doing the happy dance here!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mornin', all,

62 damp degrees here in San Diego today. I guess the damp - i hesitate to call it rain - has been falling since yesterday, and so far it has accumulated 0.39 inches of wet. Okay, okay, it must have actually rained at some point, but I missed it. It is slated to clear up by tomorrow, but we may have another 'storm' on Friday.

Rick, as BBob said, that really is a nifty looking jig. Elegant in its simplicity, as my old prof liked to say.

STBob, I'm going to jump in with the other guys on this. It could be a really memorable - and fun - trip.

yeti man, it sounds like you're really catching it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Cricket, it seems that you get the prize for best weather right now. Enjoy.

Y'all stay safe, warm, and have a great day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I really need to move to Texas!


----------



## kelvancra

Nice on the jig, Rick. I would draw attention to the fact, by having the jig extend left, past the blade, rather than just terminating at the blade, like many circle jigs do, more of the dust produced in the cutting process is carried through the throat plate, where the dust collection system can remove it.

Another advantage to extending the jig to the left is, it acts as a counter balance for doing large circles. I added a quick disconnect table to mine to allow me to extend the jig capacity even more. I've made several thirty inch lazy Susans for people's over-fridge cabinets and, using this kind of jig made it a breeze.

As to weather, the siren and twirling winds thing is too much excitement for me. I'll content myself whining about white rain and such.



> I finished up my other project I was working on late yesterday…..It s a bandsaw circle cutting jig, and a very simple one at that….It s 15" x 21", and made of 3/4" Birch ply…I ll post a few pictures for your viewing enjoyment….It is dead-on accurate, and makes perfect circles…...
> 
> - Rick Dennington


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast and dripping in WW, 35 headed to 40.

Nice jig Rick, sorry your back is out of wack.

*Don* SH probably means shaded pole; ie, light duty motor. Not sure about M unless that is their model number. SF, service factor is the amount of overload the motor will take in simple terms.

Welcome aboard, *Kelly*. I'm on the controlling side of the state but I'm not having much luck getting things straightened out. Seems to be getting worse ;-(

*BBob*, I haven't worked for 3 years either. I have a reoccurring nightmare I'm on a job and everything is going 7734! I can't get anything to work right. Maybe it is just a relief valve going off. I spent too many years fixing the crap nobody else could get to work. Nice to wake up and find it doesn't matter ;-)

Niced weather *Cricket*. Planting your garden already?

*DBob* Sure that wasn't just a heavy dew? ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, it's been pretty close to that - well, maybe a little heavier - but steady. Everything's dry right now, and I think we've seen the last of this event.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It's still plenty warm out at 6:05…..It is 67, mostly clabbered up, and a low of 45…..

Just wanted to say thanks for all the kudos on the bandsaw jig….It was an easy build, once I figured out how exactly I wanted to do it…I wanted it to be accurate, simple, and easy to make…...


BurlyBob…*...You are more than welcome to copy it….Feel free to make one for your bandsaw…...and the rest of you guys can do the same, if you want to…..Easy peasy…..nice and easy…


Kelly
*
...I apologize if I forgot to welcome you….But welcome to the madness….We have a great bunch of guys here on this thread who are willing to go the extra mile to help whoever and whenever they can…This is a clean thread, and we have a lot of fun with it, so welcome, and come back as often as you can…..


Bob (WW)..... Thanks for the sympathy…...lol….I need all I can get as my wife never gives me any…!!! Had it for years…..It just flares up worse sometimes more than others, and somedays it never bothers me at all…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a ridiculous70° today after some morning t storms. Tomorrow there is a chance for flurries.

BobWW, this is what my remote is supposed to look like for my Jensen radio,DVD. Does yours look like this? If so I would love to have it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is it ;-)  Where should I send it or do you want to pick it up? ;-))

WE are supposed to get 2 inches of rain tomorrow. Should be a few flat roofs collapsing. They can't stand that much rain added to the heavy wet snow they already have ! ;-( If the rain does start to drain, the snow and ice that washes to the drains will plug them up. ;-((


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Bob. I will send you a pm.

Bummer about the rain though. Rain on top of snow is just depressing anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

At least it is very seldom like Portland, OR. They have "Silver Frost", freezing rain that turns Portland to the world's biggest skating rink.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Another typical Florida day. I'm loving it. Whoa, isn't that somebody's ad slogan?? Never the less, the weather here in the winter is pretty hard to beat.

Top and Bbob …....... I've been retired for almost 15 years now and I still have dreams of being at work. They usually are not bad and seldom have anything to do with what I actually did at work (thankfully) but at work none-the-less. For instance, in a bunch of them I have been a carpenter building new offices and cubicles while the drones (figuratively speaking only, they were good, hard working people) that I worked with continued around me. Go figure.

Artsy …....... If you like the Woodcraft store, the next time that you are in the Lansing area, make a detour to Charlotte. You will love the Johnson's Workbench store there.

Kelly …....... Belated welcome.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

28 cloudy and a chance of rain & snow mix. Should warm up to the low 40's. I've got 2 projects in the shop to finish and landmines to dig up out of the snow if I can find them! It end up being a crappy morning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little frosty out this morning after yesterday's rain event. It seemed as though it rained all day yesterday and the temp never got above 33. Last night it cleared up and now it's snowing. The temp is 22.

*ST*, thanks for the heads up on the store in Charlotte. I don't get that way very often, but I'll make the trip to check it out.

*Burly Bob and the rest of you dreamers*, I still have work related dreams, usually they are about me punching out late at the time clock. I retired 9 years ago and NEVER punched out late. LOL

*FF Bill and Rick*, you guys are having some kind of roller coaster weather down there. And, the tornadoes are kicking up early this year.

I'd like to keep yakking, but my "puter" is acting up, so I'm gonna get off her for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was another rough night, with not much sleep…again…This is getting to be old hat now…..I was up at 4:00 a.m., and it's catching up with me now….It was 47 then, and lots of sun, no wind, and no clabber….It was heavily clabbered over eariler, but gone now…..The high will be 58, and turn partly clabbered later today…..

I decided to post my bandsaw jig on the projects page, as I've not posted one in a long time….I needed to add to my arsinal of projects….I may still add my belt and disk sander mobile cabinet….don't know yet….

I've never been to a Woodcraft store….don't know where one is…..I'd like too, though..

BurlyBob…..Watch out for them landmines…..they are deadly….Just ask me….I can tell you…lol..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 partly cloudy/partly sunny degrees is what the prognosticators prognosticated here in San Diego today. It might could be, if it ain't somethin' else.

So, landmines make for a crappy day, huh? Yeah, I'd say so.

Be well and be safe, everyone. Avoid landmines.


----------



## BurlyBob

Still to much snow left over for those landmines to pop up their ugly selves. It's raining so looks like tomorrow I careful clear the yard of the nasty little turds. Well seeing as "Duke" is a lab, those nasty little turds aren't really that little.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might hit the low forty's today. Brother is the wind howling. It's going to make short work of this stacked up snow. We've got a weather warning for flooding as well. I checked the river here, well it's more of a creek. It's still froze over.
I'm trying to make a few cutting boards from all the scraps. What a pain. Think I'm going to settling on one dimension and rip everything down to that. Sure wish I had more black walnut for color.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Except for begin clouded over right now, another typical Florida day. 72° with a light breeze. Going to reach the low 80s later with plenty of sunshine. Man, do I love my wife, if it wasn't for her we'd still be spending all of our winters in the beautiful NW Michigan deep-freeze.

Well ds, they paved our street yesterday which should cut down on quite a bit of the dust. When they pave the remaining streets around us it should all but eliminate it. It's been a mixed blessing though, after they paved our street, I hosed down the golf cart and now it doesn't run. Repair man enroute!! lol You know what they say, when God cracks open one window, he slams shut the door or something like that.

I don't think that I would shop at another Woodcraft store even if they opened one across the street. They are still jerking me around on returning this bench. Live and learn.

I hope that you are all having a better day than I am. Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

Boy, did I sleep good last night.. I took a Gabapentin about 10:00, and by rack time I slept like a corpse till about 8:30 this morning….Never even had to get up to go to the crapper…..When I did finally get out of the sack, it was 26 as I made my way to the coffee pot for that first big cup….Still sucking it down as I type this…..It's goood…!!! It's 28 now, on it's way to 45 with plenty of sun, no clabber, and no wind….No rain till about Sunday, then for a couple of days…..Not much to report, as I'm slacking pretty much today, due to another back ache and shoulder..

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you're getting a break from all the bad weather you've been having, except for the howling wind…I know what that's like, as we get it here in the mountains, too…..Maybe a good snow melt will give you a break…..That way you can spot them landmines….Just don't step on any…lol…Ain't making cutting boards fun…?? My imagination runs wild when I start making them….There's no end in sight on the designs…Fun.

Bob W…...Glad to hear you got some relief from all the dust….that stuff will choke you up…and got a new paved street…..Sorry to hear about your ride…You got something wet internally, and locked it down…Hopefully you'll be rolling soon, talking to all the old farts living there….

Well fellers, I better get in the shower, and thanks to all who posted comments on my circle cutting jig. I had no idea that thing would make the Top Three….I appreciate it a bunch…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not as wet as they predicted, but damp, getting into the 40s, maybe low 50s. AM Fog yielding to high overcast. What is left of the snow doesn't stand a chance.

Congrats on the Top 3, Rick.

ST, how about contesting the charge as an accident with your CC company. That might help them decided if they want the work bench back ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, fellow woodsters,

As near as I can tell, it's going to be 71 here in San Diego today.

Having some trouble with the internet today, otherwise I would have posted earlier.

Rick, my congratulations, too, on making the top ten.

STBob, WWBob's suggestion is a really good one. Talk to your credit card company: they might get that thing resolved with no further angst on your part.

Be well and be safe, everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We are getting a ton a snow right now but, not to worry, it's gonna clear up later today and should reach 30. Tomorrow it's forecast to reach near 40 with some rain. That should slick up those icy roads. It's supposed to be warm for a couple of days and then get back in the basement.

*Rick*, Congrats on the circle jig. A top 3 award winner to boot. Good Job brother.

Well, I should get my new motor for the lathe today. I ordered it two days ago at the local hardware store. I'm getting kinda excited for it to get here. I started working on some folding TV trays for my neighbors. They didn't ask for them, but they eyeball mine every time they come over. I also got a call from some lady on the other side of the state that wants me to make her a gavel and sounding block. So, once I clear the lathe, that will be next.

My wife and I were watching Grey's anatomy last night. I was telling her that every time they show an outside scene, it's wet or raining. For you guys living around the Northwest, Oregon and Washington, and more specifically, Portland area, does it rain all the time like that? If it did, I'd get tired of that quick.

Ok, I'm done. I want to go out and play in the saw dust for a while. Man, that snow is coming down hard right now. Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick forgot to add my congrats on the top 3. That jig certainly deserves it.

I'm not enjoying this end grain cutting board stuff. Maybe I need to give it a couple more days.

Sunny and warm here 42 and windy. That wind is making short work of the snow.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## kelvancra

[The following is factual and not to leave this room, for obvious reasons]

Currently, I live on the dry side of the state, but when in lived in the Northwet, that is, the west side of the state, it is fact we would all get together, pool our power and resources, then use them to compel television shows and such to show us as living in 24-7 rain conditions. It worked to keep people from moving to our side [and all the lush green].

At one point, a song was even written with words to the effect "Don't come to Seattle, the sun never shines here." Even that helped. However, because some people can't keep their mouths shut, we can no longer pass on highway 18, due to traffic loads. Even at two in the morning.



> My wife and I were watching Grey s anatomy last night. I was telling her that every time they show an outside scene, it s wet or raining. For you guys living around the Northwest, Oregon and Washington, and more specifically, Portland area, does it rain all the time like that? If it did, I d get tired of that quick.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, who wants to ride the weather seesaw with me. There was a good snow shower on Wednesday. Colder yesterday with a flurry. High today will be 61. Tomorrow 70.

Busy days at work. A few calls, but mostly office work for me.
But I'm home now working on my router fence.

Kelly, I won't tell anybody.


----------



## bigblockyeti

70° in February would be awesome, the rust belt has a high of 50° tomorrow. Hopefully that and a little rain will rid the area of salt and snow for a little while anyway.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 and overcast here in San Diego today. There's a good chance of rain tonight, and an even better chance tomorrow.

I was still having internet problems this morning. Called the cable company (COX) and had them reset the modem. It seems to be working better now. We'll see.

Take care, all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got to 55 yesterday. Snow is having a tough time maintaining ;-) Sun was out for a little while this morning. Supposed to rain this afternoon like it does everyday in WW.

Don, This used to be a nice place to live before the congestion and crime invasion. I wish it rained here everyday, instead WA is #1 in property crime and auto theft.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my finished router fence. The front pieces are HDPE about 1" thick. The bottom pieces slide in and out. The rest is made of MDO and maple plywood. The knobs that hold the front pieces on came from a treadmill I scrapped.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a nice - and efficient - looking fence, Bill. Should make things easier for you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm finally able to get back on after yesterday's fiasco….Yesterday morning a squirrel knocked out a transformer behind my house that runs my house and shop….It was over two hours before the electric company could get someone out to fix it….Come to find out they had to repair / replace it for whatever reason….Anyway….no power for a while. And when it did come back on, it had screwed up my computer bad…Nothing worked….So then I had to call my IP provider and they worked on it for a long time….What a mess…!!!! Don't know if the squirrel had anything to do with that or not….Squirrels usually knock out my power at least 2-3 times a year…I hate them suckers….I try and shoot all I can, but they seem to multiply like cockroaches…..!! Kill one…two takes their place…But….hopefully I'm back in business for awhile…

The weather: It was 61 when I looked out the window, and no wind, no rain, and pretty clabbered over, but that's gone now, and that big yellow ball up there is bright…..The high will be 77…..that's unbelievable for this time of year….We've just not had much winter here in the mountains….That's not normal…Oh well..it is what it is….and I'll take it for what it is…...nice….

Bill…..Congrats on making the Top Three with the new fence…You did a stellar job on it….Not sure if I know what HDPE is, though…Is that some type of hard plastic or poly product..? Expiring minds need to know..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and warmer this morning. The temp is 34 and climbing to 39. I can almost work in my shop without my heater running. What a nice change. It's supposed to be warmer than usual for the next several day. I'll take it.

*Kelly*, thanks for all that wonderful information on the northwet. I won't tell anybody how beautiful it is up there. But I think I'm too late, the word must be out. According to *WW Bob*, the crime rate is up in your neck of the woods because of all those outsiders coming in to enjoy the "weather".

*Dawson Bob*, you're getting your fare share of rain this year so far. Now you've got to ask yourself, "did I overdo it on the rain dance"? It won't be long and you'll start looking like a prune. LOL

*Rick*, I've been having problems with my "puter" and internet also, but I can't blame it on squirrels though.

*Burly Bob*, Those cutting boards are gonna drive you to drink. They don't sound fun to make. I think if I was you, I'd go out and shovel snow instead. LOL

*FF Bill*, I don't know what it is with you, but every time you put a project on here, you get an award. Do you only put your best on here. Just kidding, that was a very good job on the fence project. I think I may have to copy it. I put your fence project and *Rick's* circle jig in my favorite's bin.

Okay now for the latest updates from my neck of the woods. It's like the movie "the good, bad and the ugly". *The good*, I got my new motor yesterday and I'm putting it in today to try it out. I'll let you guys know how it does. *The bad*, I got the bad news on my generator. It wasn't all the things we thought it was. It turns out it's about 15 years old and the repairman said my type of generator is only good for about 30 hours of service due to the way it was made. While it was plugged in, some electrical component came loose and dropped on the motor and fried the electrical system which now would cost me about $900 to repair. Anyone interested in a used generator? *The ugly*, I worked in my shop all day long yesterday, so long, my legs just about give out on me, they ached all night long. After going to the hardware store, I laid in my recliner all night long and drowned my sorrows in Milk and Cookies. LOL That's all I have for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Grumpymike

G'mornin' all
Well came in for a coffee break and catch up on the mail … It's 70° and rising … partly cloudy with a 40% chance of some rain … come on Dbob, send it.

Rain in Seattle? Gray's embellishes things a bit, but it is wet there in the winter, and spring and the fall too, but the summers are great. (I grew up there till I was drafted at 26).

FFBill … Great fence, I really like the HDPE (High Density Poly Ethylene (a thermoplastic)) ... Great use of some good materials.

What ever it is, do it safely and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all y'all,

62 and overcast here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. If we actually got the predicted rain, I missed it. yet somehow there's 0.04 inches of new rain in the gauge since yesterday.

Rick, sorry things have gone so squirrely for you. Pesky critters, those squirrels.

Don, that's a shame about your generator. Are you going to replace it with something better?

Bill, congratulations on making the top three. It's a great fence.

Stay safe, stay warm, and have fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, thanks on the fence. As Mike said, high density polyethylene.
Most of the people that commented on fence are my buddies. That helps with getting top three. The more buddies I got here, the more comments I received and therefore more top threes. I still like to believe I make nice stuff though.

It's like70 degrees out already. Probably make 75 today. Windows are open letting in fresh air.

Went to a funeral this morning. This evening we will go to a reunion of couples that got married at SLU college church.

Get out and enjoy your shops today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny this AM and partly cloudy. Supposed to stay that way for a few days, will be getting to 50-55 ;-)

Mickeysoft, Amazon, Expedia….......... bringing all the people here. Lazy creeps come to prey on them ;-(

Passes all open again. Wonder how long that will last? Probably until all the normal flooding rivers recede.

Congrats on Top 3 Bill. I think it would have made it without the ballot box being stuffed.

Congrats on the .4" DBob!

One of he cheap generators I bought started once and it made juice that time ;-) I finally bit the bullet and got a Honda.


----------



## BurlyBob

Biil congrats on the top 3.

DonW that drive to insanity is often a very short trip, so I've found.

Sure looks like the weather across the country is really variable this time of year.

It started out for me just a beautiful sun shiny day. The first super nice calm day in ages at a delightful crisp 28 degrees. Positively shirtsleeve weather! It only got better. Around 11am my buddy who owes a cabinet shop pulled up to my drive way with a load of wood he was throwing away. He'd lost my phone number and decided to deliver it to me instead of filling his dumpster. So we unloaded it into my garage and about an hour later he called about some wood. It's an eclectic mix of hardwoods and various hardwood plywoods. Where to store it now and what to do with it? Sometimes it sucks to be me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday was almost 80°. Record warmth.
Today is only supposed to be 54. Since the last several days have been 10° above the forecast, today should be 64.
It's been quite dry. They say we are in a short term drought.

BobWW, I got that remote in the mail yesterday. I will see how it works today.

Thanks BBob. Now I need something to route. I thought it was interesting while making that new fence, I needed to use my old fence a lot. How is a guy supposed to build a router table fence if he doesn't already have one.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that sounds like the age old question. What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The Weather Channel on my phone says it's 56, but I do believe they are wrong on that….My temp gauge outside the window says nearly 60….That's supposed to be the low..?...The high today will be 61 (?)....Something's up there….!! And the wind is still blowing like a mad hatter….been blowing and gusting around here for a week, seems like….plenty of sun, but still some clabber around, but it's fading fast…..

Bill…..When I built my router table, I didn't have a fence to use while making that fence…!! The only thing I had was a plan on how to build it….


----------



## Grumpymike

Well it's 72° at mid day here in the cactus patch with partly cloudy skies and a chance of rain … We did get some sprinkles last night, but I slept through that.

Router fence? Heck I just used a scrap of board, clamped to the table top, that was sort of straight for years … And I also used it to make my first real fence …

Bbob Free wood? You suck! And delivered free wood? you double suck! But the guy did make help unloading it all.
My weather map shows you getting a bit of a warm streak, is it melting the ice dams?

WWBob I left Seattle in the early 90's and it was starting to get bad then. and as much as we bitched nothing changed for the better … The house that I paid 167K for in 1987 sold for 288K in 1991 … there were bidding wars to buy a house … Nuts-o.

Be safe and be well my friends


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Having internet trouble, so I'll go now before it quits again.

Stay safe, everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 29 with calm winds. Beautiful morning. The high for today is 39. Yesterday was a cold blustery day with temps in the low 20's and winds around 30 mph with lots of snow swirling around.

Well, I got my lathe running and it's nice. The RPM's are a little more than the other, but I'll get used to it. I still like my old motor better but, out with the old and in with the new. I finished the project I had on the lathe and ready to start another. I am also finishing up another project that I started while I was waiting for my new lathe motor. My wife just asked me to make her some new counter tops for the kitchen. I think this spring is gonna be full.

*Burly Bob*, congrats on the free wood. Was there any walnut in the mix?

Here is a picture of my latest lathe project. I made it for a good friend.



















Well, that's all I have for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 27° out this morning, headed to 52 I believe. We have no rain in sight. No snow in sight.

Don, be careful with those rpms, a catch at too fast a speed could be dangerous. Can you change speeds with a pulley?

DBob, are you watching the stuff with Oroville? It appears the situation has improved a lot, now that the secondary spillway has stoppped overflowing and they are getting the lake back down to manageable levels. The main spillway is still flowing heavy though. The pictures of the spillway look pretty bad.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 and sunny is the prediction for here in San Diego today. Might get more rain over this next weekend… or not.

Bill, I have been watching a little. They've had to evacuate over a hundred thousand people who were in the path if the dam had of given way. Now it looks like they're getting it under control. That's way North of us here in the bottom of the state, but I still pay attention.

The cable tech will be coming this afternoon to find out whats wrong with my internet connection.

Stay healthy, happy and safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, for the first time in quite a while, I seen the sunrise, Beautiful. Usually, the sun is covered up with clouds, but yesterday and today (so far) it's been cloudless. The sun is shinning brite and the temps are nice, currently it's 32 heading to 39 again. Yesterday, it was so nice, I threw the door open in the afternoon.

Have you ever walked into a large empty room and it was quiet. The only thing you heard was your own footsteps and the echo of your voice calling out "who's there"? Well, that's the feeling I'm getting here. Two days in a row and not many people on here. Where's everybody at?

*FF Bill*, my lathe has the multiple pulley system to adjust the speed as needed. It's just strange that the speed I'm used to is a little faster, but that's okay. Someone once told me, concerning a lathe, wood loves speed. I just have to get used to it all over again.

*Dawson Bob*, Keep us informed on that "dam" problem. I know the news media likes to embellish things a little.

I started working on another gavel for a lady that lives in Grand Rapids Michigan. So far, it looks pretty good. I'll probably have it done today. I'll be starting on the flag display cases soon after. I've already made one out of pine just for practice. * Burly Bob and FF Bill*, didn't you guys have problems with the angle cuts? What was the problem?

Well, it's back to the grindstone boys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I was awakened by the sound of rain hitting the window this morning, and realized I had a severe back ache, and again my shoulder was killing me….I know this sounds like a broken record…..Sorry.!! Yesterday was my wife's birthday, and she wanted to go shopping up in Springfield, eat dinner there, and I wanted to go to Bass Pro Shop.So we headed that direction pretty early to do all that rat killing…Left here around 10:00 a.m., and it takes about 2 + hours to get there…So it was pretty late when we got back last night….That's the reason I wasn't on yesterday….You know how it is…..the wife comes first…And this being Valentines Day, we are going out to eat Italian tonight…..
It currently is 38, raining pretty hard, lots of heavy clabber, and hardly any wind….Supposed to rain all day and maybe tomorrow.The high will be 50….Once again, that'll help my new landscaping take root for the spring growth….I've got a new project in mind, so I may sneak out to the shop after I go get my wife's Valentine candy…Don't forget your sweetie's candy today….

BurlyBob…..You can never have enough wood to work….Finding a place to put it is another question….Kind of like clamps, ya know?

Don…..That's a nice tool you made for your friend…..He'll like it….Is that a gouge? I think we're all still around..just sometimes everyone gets busy, or whatever, so it's hard to post….

dawsonBob…..I hope you got your cable problems taken care of….I hate problems like that, especially when it interferes with your internet. Sure glad you don't live anywhere near that dam…Hope they get that problem fixed, also….
That's about for me this morning…You guys keep posting and keep our thread alive…We're growing in numbers…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another glorious spring, I mean winter, day here. Sun shiny and lower 50's. more tomorrow.

It appears the biggest danger is past with that damn dam, but they are still letting a lot of water out and that is damaging the spillway even more. Looks like almostthe whole lower half is gone.

Don, maybe that motor is so smooth it just seems faster.

My math may be off, but I believe you need to cut two angles that are 157.5° to make a 45. That is the hard one to cut. BBob made a jig for his TS to do it. I made one like that and the rest I did with all 45's. I used front trim pieces that hid the cuts.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another beautiful crisp morning here, 20 degrees and sunny.

Don the trouble I had with angles was cutting the 22.5 degrees for the corner. If you want I can email you photos of the jigs I made. My table saw is a right tilt so I moved the fence left of the blade. If your going to do splines like I did you'll need to save those 22.5 scrapes. I used those to hold the flag case vertical in my spline jig.
I'll just get you some photos later this morning. There was a little walnut in the mix and a little cherry. Seems that hickory is the most popular wood now for cabinets, that and painted.

Well one more cup of coffee and I'm out the door.


----------



## kelvancra

Just barely see to the end of the block this morning, for the fog, but we lost at least six inches of snow to the warm yesterday and the balmy forty-five degree weather had me running around in a heavy T-shirt.

artsyfartsy, did you just do the turning, or did you do the metal work too? Either way, both look nice.

Speaking of turning, here's a post I did of a door stop I designed and made. Because of its simplicity, I'm sure someone else has done this, but I just haven't found the right search terms to locate any. As it is, I just find 2×2 (or slightly bigger) turned on both ends, then cut on a diagonal to produce two stops.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298570


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 mostly unsunny degrees here in San Diego today, becoming mostly sunnier later. According to the weather folks, we're looking at some pretty strong rain on Friday - about an inch and a half. That's a lot for this area. There will be flooding, no doubt.

Don, that dam is 600 miles North of me, so while I'm not following it super closely, I am kinda watching. As Bill said, the immediate danger seems to have lessened, but - according to the weather map - they're looking at some more severe weather (rain) up there. Don't know what that will mean. In any event, I feel for those folks who have been dispossessed by the damn dam break.

Rick, the cable guy came out and burned incense and chicken feathers … then gave the modem a good whack (actually, he took some kind of filter off the line to the modem). So far,it seems to be working.

Bill, I always thought that half of 45 was 22.5. Now you tell us that it's 157.5. Now I don't know what to believe: you've shaken my core beliefs so badly I might never recover. What's a man to think? Now I may have to run off and join the hare krishnas.

Kelly, that's a different take on the common doorstop. I like it. It has a certain something to it. If you showed it to people without telling them what it was, you'd have a lot of people scratching their heads.

Everyone stay safe and happy. If you can't manage both, then go for safe. You can pursue happiness later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

55° right now in my part of the rust belt. The Ohioans for global warming coalition have gotten their way (for now anyway). A little wind and plenty of sunshine have made this one of the most pleasant winter days I can remember in quite some time. We should see 60° on Saturday but I'll be in SC where the forecast is always better than up here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW for the last couple days but clouding up to rain a inch tonight and tomorrow. *Don* been busy and not much of significance to blabber about.

*Bill*, Did the remote work? Might need a battery, having used it for a year or 2, can't remember when the player quit.

That is definitely a better door stop *Kelley*. The world may be b eating a path to your door!

Both angles are correct *DBob*, just depends on which side you measure.

The dam about to break is a poor way to end a decade of drought! Last dam I remember breaking was the Teton in Eastern Idaho in the 70s. Not nearly as many people affected. One of the problems they had was a mill outside of Rexburg. Logs from it hit a gasoline storage facility. They had a burning gas slick on top of the flood!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put a new battery in it Bob. It did not work. I'm not convinced it's a problem with the remote. It is exactly the right remote. It may be that my radio quit working with the remote and that's why it didn't come with it. I'm gonna try some more and then try a universal programmable remote.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A straight line has 180°. The compliment of 22.5 is 157.5. I used the latter number to emphasize the fact that we are dealing with something that a miter saw will not cut. Don't become a Hare Krishna yet. Let's wait for Don to pipe in first.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bob, Bill, I already knew that. I was just being silly. Didn't mean for anyone to take it seriously. I think I must have learned that in one of the four or five years I spent in fourth grade. Or was it fifth?

The Hare Krishnas rejected me. Bummer. Now I won't get to hang around airports and annoy people.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don't worry DBob about those HK's, we all still want you here!


----------



## dawsonbob

Sniff. Wipes eyes. Thanks, BBob, it's good to be wanted. All kidding aside, this place, and all of you, are important to me. I wouldn't have made a vert good Krishna, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for Don. I wanted to post before him. Coldest day of the week today…..in the 40's. probably 70's for the weekend.
You're so funny DBob, with your angle humor. You give everything a great slant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's an auction I'm watching. You have to scroll all the way to the bottom to see tools. It's like a new and improved version of many of my tools. I'd like to upgrade my jointer, planer, sander, etc…..
http://www.moundcityauctions.com/auction/coins-gold-sterling-art-toys-stamps-tools/#.WKRTpbROKhB


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Well the weather has changed again. It's colder than a well drillers A$$ in the Yukon. Well, if feels that way anyway after the last couple of days. It's actually 29 degrees out and that's the high for today as well. But, with the wind chill factored in, it's about 15 degrees or less. The wind is coming out of the north and it's bone chilling. We got a light dusting of snow last night and it's cloudy right now. But, the good news is we are still expecting warmer weather by the weekend.

FF Bill, Ha, Ha, Ha. Ur funny. LOL. I looked at your auction and I had to go for lunch while I was scrolling down cause it took so long to get there. LOL Anyway, those are some nice tools. I'd kinda like that Grizzly band saw but, it's kind of a long haul to pick it up. I'll get one up here. BTW, thanks for the info on the angles of the dangles. I picked up a design on line that has all the angles at 45 degrees. I'm gonna study on it a little longer before I actually start the project. Burly Bob sent me some pictures of his jigs.

Dawson Bob, I feel the same way about all these guys. It's a great group to belong to. I'm sure there are others, but this is the one.

I had a terrible time waking up this morning. I don't know if I told you guys, but we have our 10 y/o grand daughter living with us temporarily and it's wearing on me. I have to get her up every morning at 6 am to get her on the bus. Standing out in the cold waiting for the bus is murder not to mention it's killing my sleep pattern. And talk about crabby, she's a bear every morning.

Well, it's off to the shop to get things done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you yeahoos,

I hope everyone is feeling good this morning…at least better than me….I'm getting tired of being old and stove up all the time….These old bones are about to wear out, along with everything else….But anyway….it was 39 when I finally got out of the rack at 8:15, and felt like a pile of dung…..It takes me forever to get motoring….But I grabbed that first cup and went to the sunroom. My next door neighbor who only comes down from Illinois about 3-4 times a year, is here, and having some trees trimmed up. They started about the same time as my coffee drinking…Two of the trees (big Oaks) are on my property, but I told him it was ok for them to trim them, also…Saves me $$$ from having it done….So…..the high today will be 53 with plenty of sun, no wind, and the rain moved out sometimes during the night, so it's gone for a while….

dawsonBob…..Don't know if you would have made a good Hairy Krissner…Prolly have too much hair, which you'd have to shave off slick, and wear a white bed sheet….).....Four or five years in the same grade, huh..? Didn't you pay attention in class , or just didn't like your teacher..? Prolly paying more attention to the girls…!! Now….don't you feel loved being on our thread and LJs..?

Bill….It's a long way down to the tools, but I finally got there….I hope you get the ones you're bidding on..Looks like some good equipment from the pictures…Good luck..!!

That's about all I have for now….Hope you guys get some play time in the shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Don, I made one with the big angles, but then the rest I made with all 45's. It seemed to be much safer than the way I did it on the other one. Now, with BBobs jig I'm sure it would be safe, but I did it on the miter saw. I think it could be done safely at the miter saw by making up some kind of jig to hold the piece 90° to the fence and then set the saw at 22.5.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Today is predicted to be the warmest day of the week, a toasty 77 degrees here in San Diego. We're still looking for heavy rain on Friday, but they're now saying 'only' an inch and a quarter, instead of an inch and a half. Still gonna flood, either way.

Rick, my hair is only one sixteenth of an inch now, pretty much the same as when I was in the Corps. Don't think I would want it any shorter. Well, yes, I did pay an inordinate amount of attention to the girls. It's a weakness, I suppose.

All these angles make my head hurt. Not much hair up there to protect it.

Everyone stay warm and safe, and love what you do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang.

Just checking in before supper time to let you know it's getting dark….It's currently 48 with the sun going down, and the low will be 33…just a hair above freezing..Tomorrow's high will be right 66 with bright sunshine….Nice…!!..That's all for tonight, guys…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting dark here too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yesterday was beautiful and warmer, today was hovering around freezing after it warmed up then started snowing like crazy about 5:30. Luckily it tapered off and has all but stopped now, I think the street ripper has only been by just shy of a dozen times since the snow started falling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rained all day, probably more than an inch. News is full of mud slides closing streets. Good time to be on a gravel base without any layers of clay ;-) We are in the second wettest Feb of all time and half left to go. Think we'll get a new record?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, as I understand it, there could be records set along the entire West coast. You guys are going to get hit hard with this current set of storms, and Southern California is going to be hit harder than it has in years. It's supposed to be super nasty between now and Monday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

At least we are used to wet. Is there a wetter wet when you are already wet? ;-) The records surprise me as much a sunny days in the winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

We've already been warned about the heavy rains (more than one and a half inches on Friday alone), Gale warnings off shore, high wind warnings, high surf warnings, beach hazards, flash flood warnings and who knows what else they'll come up with.

We do get sunny days in the winter, though. The chamber of commerce wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The WA coast has high winds too. They usually don't get bad around the Sound. The ones from the east get stuck in the Cascades. WE are usually not to wet, not to dry, not too windy, not to cold and not too hot ;-) Just getting too many people ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not a lot to report around here….It did get a little colder than they predicted, cause there was frost on the punkin', and dew on the lilly…..It was 31 at coffee time, and the high will get to 67..Right now, plenty of sun, no wind to speak of, and it should turn into a nice day….That's all I have for now….Later…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's kind of a grey cloudy morning here and 38. Something has got to give. I've got no drive to do anything. I'm thinking my get up and go, got up and went. The snow is melting off and more landmines are visible. Thata's another crappy job I don't want to do. Think I'll finish my coffee and see if that helps.

Ya'll have a better day.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Typical Florida, but a bit cool. 65° now, 73° later with plenty of sunshine. Florida has a lot of problems but the weather in the winter is not one of them.

I finally received the authorization form Woodcraft to return the workbench. What a nearly terminal pain in the a…..........er…, posterior this debacle has been.

Top …....... If you really want to see what "too many people" is all about, come on down to Florida!! ;^))

DBob …....... Head for higher ground before you get washed out to sea. I don't think that your aspirations of becoming a Krishna will save you from the flood.

Bill …....... That's quite the auction, hope that you prevail in your bidding on the items that you want.

Rick …....... I know what you mean by old bones, I sometimes think that coffee and cigarettes are all that keep this old machine percolating and spewing smoke. ;^))

Artsy …....... Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt. Only, I don't think that a bear in the AM is a very accurate description of my granddaughter. She was more like the cartoon of the Tasmanian Devil, a total whirlwind of death and destruction sending everything in her path straight to hell. LOL

Well ds, I've bored y'all for long enough so, I'm oottahere.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW this AM, 50, 75% chance of rain today. We get it all some days ;-)

*ST* I'll pass, you keep them cornered in your corner ;-)

That auction must be a goody. Too mush stuff to download the list, I gave up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glorious day here. Cold this morning, but quickly warmed up. 64 now. Few clouds. No rain in sight.

Bob, that auction had a few nice tools and a million pieces of jewelry, of course the tools were all the way at the bottom.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

66 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. The sun won't last, though. It'll be clouding over later this afternoon and evening,with the rain starting tonight. With the rain predicted for Friday alone, there will be some pretty severe flooding here in San Diego. It's gonna be nasty, folks, it's gonna be nasty.

Don, that really is a nice gavel and block. I'd judge it a winner, for sure.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly 30 degrees out this morning with clear sky's and mild winds. The forecast for today is more sunshine and a high of 42. I'll take it. They are forecasting above normal temps for the next week, many of the temps in the 50's. I'll take that too.

*Kelly*, I missed your comment the other day on the chisel. I turned the handle but the actual tool came from Burly Bob and I believe he has all the particulars on it. It looked to me as though it was made by a smithy in the old days. Who ever made it, they did a nice job. I shipped it out today to Bob.

*Dawson Bob*, thanks on the kudos on the gavel and sounding block and all the rest of you guys as well. I like turning now that I'm getting the hang of it. It's relaxing t me. And BTW, I think you asked for more rain than you can handle. Weather reports indicate that you're in for more of a deluge tonight. Get your water wings ready.

*FF Bill and Burly Bob*, I'm still undecided as to the direction I'm gonna go with the flag case. My customer wants a drawer under the case so I don't think the bottom angles are very crucial. Sometimes I have to mull things over in my head before I start a project.

The wife and I went down state yesterday to a doctors appointment. One thing I noticed was, 100 miles to the south of me, there is no snow at all. And, I let my wife drive so I could gawk and I couldn't help but notice so many huge walnut trees that need to be taken down and brought to my house. LOL

Soap Box time, last night while watching TV, I got a hit on my Facebook Messenger. So obviously, I checked it out. The sender was a distant relative of mine and said it was a video of me on you tube. It turns out that it was a virus for my phone. Why do these smart A$$ people have to screw with us normal people. I wish I could find these people and screw with them. I'd like to say more viscous things but, my good nature won't let me. I'm sure you guys get the picture.

Enough said, it's time to finish my coffee and cool down. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

As I went for coffee this morning, I looked out and it was 50 degrees…..Plenty of sun, and no wind, and no clabber…...It's really nice out today….The high will be 71, if you can believe it..!!! The rest of the week and weekend it will be in the mid to low 70's…..That's incredible for this time of year….But I certainly won't gripe about it….I just feel like it's gonna turn nasty by the time I leave for my fishing trip next month…I'm keeping my fingers and anything else crossed that it doesn't…...

Don…..On getting ready to do a project, I'm like you….I have to take a step back and decide the best way to do it…I like a "game plan" so to speak, so I begin by designing and head scratching, and doodling and drawing, and redesigning it till I think it's about right….I work really slow once the idea is down on paper, and then I begin…...I don't get in any hurry, cause I've got plenty of time to get it right, or wrong….!!! I always hope it's the first one….And…..if you want Walnut trees, Cherry and Hickory trees, come up to the mountains here…They are plentiful around my neck of the woods….Sorry about the crap that happened to you on Facebook….I don't do Facebook….I have it, but I don't post or comment….I don't trust junk like that…Too much can go wrong….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'm home with the boys today as they don't have school. It was about 40 when I got up, but it's now in the upper 50s. The boys wanted shields, so they each have little round shields now.

I'm gonna load up some of the 1925 car parts and deliver them tomorrow. I need them out of the shop. I also need to look at the car to figure out the last pieces.

I've got a pretty big project about to start. A basement bar for a friend. About a 12' long bar all in oak. I'm making the top, the front panels, a shelf unit and wine racks for behind the bar and some small entertainment units.

Don, what about just having the two side pieces come down and land on top of the drawer box. You could attach those pieces to the top before you put the rest of the box together.


----------



## BurlyBob

There's a bit of sunshine out today and it's actually got me a little perked up. Maybe a good night's sleep help a little as well. Got to get the housework done before the wife returns home, then maybe I can accomplish something in the shop.

Don that really sucks about your long lost relative!!! You hunt him down and I'll loan you my old nightstick to give him a good education. Just don't understand why folks enjoy screwing with other people. Guess that's why I'm such a hermit. I don't text, twitter or facebook. I rarely carry a cellphone. I've been know to get pretty rude with those phone solicitors calls. The other day some guy call, obviously a foreigner. He asked how I was? I said "Why" and hung up on him. He didn't call back so I think he got the message.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When those folks call, we just hand the phone to Sean(6).


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, one and all,

64 cool degrees is the predicted high here in San Diego today. The sky is heavily overcast. It hasn't started raining yet, but were in for what they say will be the heaviest rain in ten years, or more. They're predicting 1.83 inches between now and tomorrow morning, and another half to three quarters tomorrow. Those poor folks up in L.A. (130 miles North of me) and Santa Barbara (about 40 miles North of L.A.) are supposed to get 7 to 10 inches out of this storm today. That's a lot of rain for one day, folks, I don't care where you are. As I said, the rain hasn't started yet, but the wind sure has. It's supposed to get up to around 40 to 50 mph, with gusts up to 70 or 80. We will have to say goodbye to more than a few trees, and some power lines, too. I think we can expect some power outages by tomorrow. As if that wasn't enough, there are gale warnings off shore, high wind warnings, high surf warnings, beach hazards, flash flood warnings and whatever else comes with a storm like this. I've been through a couple of tropical hurricanes and a typhoon in the South China sea, and they weren't much fun. This event is shaping up to have that kind of feel, that kind of destruction to it, albeit on a smaller scale. As you might know, I love rain… but there are limits, y' know.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob sounds like it's time for you to batten down the hatches and tie on you Mae West. You also might want to get a few of those 30 minute fusees. Besides being great distress flares they can start a fire no matter who wet the wood is. Hope you got a good supply of beans to get you thru Till the sun comes back out.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, the hatches are as battened down as they can get. I like fusees, too, but I'm confident that I can get a fire going even with wet woods. Survival stuff, including fire starting, has been a hobby for a long, long time. I've got plenty of chow, just in case. Wish me well… it's going to be an adventure!


----------



## dawsonbob

Howdy, folks,

just a little update. The powerful winds that were supposed to show up, didn't. It's been windier than usual, but nothing remarkable so far. The super heavy rains haven't shown up yet, either. Now, don't get me wrong; it is raining, but I would describe it as moderate.

All that doesn't mean that we won't get the strong winds and heavy rains, just that they haven't happened yet. They may not happen at all … who knows?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day, 50, in WW today. Clouding up for showers and sun breaks for a few days. May make a new record for February. Just need 1.5 inches.

DBob, better double batten down the hatches. The 11 PM news just showed the streets gobbling up cars and a fire engine. I didn't catch the location of all, but I think LA was included. I just Goggled it to find the fire engine going in. Lots of pictures, it happens all the time!


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, did you survive the night? We're having a little rain but probably nothing close to what you get.

Yesterday I patrolled the perimeter here and spotted 3 dozen landmines. That's the plan for tomorrow if it dries out a little. Nothing worse that soggy landmines!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

61 degrees under cloudy skies is the forecast here in San Diego for today. We should pick up some more rain today, tonight and ending Sunday.

As for the torrential down pours and gale force winds we were supposed to get yesterday, they didn't happen. Or, if they did, I missed them. It was windier than normal, but nothing to brag about. Then there were the rains. As per Bob's suggestion, I battened down all the hatches. If the storm would have been a whopper, I was ready. But it wasn't. Nothing of the sort, and to tell the truth, I'm mildly annoyed. I got all set for a storm that didn't happen. All we got was a nice, steady, moderate rain that lasted most of the night and gave us 1.15 inches of rain for the day, and brought the monthly rainfall up to 1.49 inches.

There was some flooding in the usual places, and the wind knocked down a few trees and power lines, but I don't think anyone was hurt.

Thanks to you guys who were concerned. Thank God it wasn't as bad as it was supposed to be.

Everyone stay warm, safe and dry, and have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Wow….! Where's everyone at..? I found our thread way back on page 4…..I guess ya'll are tied up with projects or what not….The weather here in the mountains has been great for the last few days, and it looks like it will continue for another few, also….It was about 46 at coffee time eariler, with some heavy clabber, and very little sun…It's supposed to rain starting late tonight and go into tomorrow….The high will be 77 for today…No wind.

dawsonBob…..I'm glad to hear you didn't get the nasty weather you thought you'd get….At least you got through it unscathed, and hopefully it's over for you except just some rain….

BurlyBob…..Mercy…!!! 3 dozen goober piles…..That's exactly why I don't own a dog….Never wanted one, and I hate cats….I'll just go out in the sunroom in the mornings and watch the wild animals out there in the woods…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful bright sunshiny day here in NE Michigan. Yesterday the temp made it up to 63 with no wind and a great big blue sky above and today is supposed to be the same thing. I'm gonna enjoy this mild weather while we have it. In about a week, it's all gonna come crashing down on us and get back to normal.

Rick, that is some very good advise on starting a project and I can't agree more. Some projects I procrastinate on and others, I jump right in. On this particular project, I want to take my sweet time.

FF Bill, That is a good idea on how to resolve that issue. bringing those two side pieces down to the upper portion of the box. The solution was right in front of me the whole time and I didn't see it. This is why I like hashing things over with all you "experts".

Dawson Bob, I'm sure glad you dodged the bullet and made it out unscathed. But, I don't believe you're out of he woods yet. You're at the southern most part of the storm and shouldn't get as much as those poor guys up north in LA and SB or Sanfran.

Hey guys I gotta show you something. If you recall, last year I made this simple tool box from old wood I found in a house that was being torn down. My son who likes to do some pin striping on the side, wanted me to let him stripe it. As you may recall, he owns a restaurant and works about 14 hours a day. But, I let him have it and this is what he did with it in his spare time. Before he got his restaurant, he was featured in a couple of car magazines for his pin striping.




























Well guys, I'm gonna head out and enjoy this beautiful weather that God has given me. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I do remember when you made the tool box…It was sometimes this past year, but can't remember exactly when….And your son did a stellar job on the pin striping..It sure dressed that old tool box up quite nicely…He's pretty darn good….Did he do that by hand, or use a stencil pattern..? It turned out really neat….It looks hand painted to me, especially with the double colors….Nice..!!!


----------



## kelvancra

The hills (for some of you, mountains) have their skirts down, so we can't see em. It's a balmy thirty-seven. Warm enough so, when the shop's warm, I dash between it and the house for coffee or whatever. Most the snow has melted here, in the local banana belt. Spring is edging. It'll be here, once we get a few more freezers out of the way.

Love the tool tote. The lettering and pin stripe made it into an entirely different animal.

The things written on the tool tote remind me of my favorite sign - "The reason I have what you want is, I never lent it out before."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! Sunny yesterday in WW, high overcast now, might sprinkle, might not, will be about 50.

Tote is a masterpiece Don!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 degrees is what they're calling for here in San Diego today under cloudy skies. Our 'Big Storm' is finally moving out after dumping 1.89 inches of rain on us. It was predicted to be over by early this morning, but it wasn't; it's still dumping the occasional little shower. Just reluctant to leave such a nice place, I guess.

Don, I like it. Your son took what was already a nice toolbox, and transformed it into a work of art - a superbox, of sorts. Great work.

Kelly, I like the line you have there about "The reason I have what you want is, I never lent it out before." I'll remember that one.

Stay safe and warm everybody,and have an incredibly wonderful day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just passing through. Sure is quiet in here. Hope everyone had a fantastic day. Well, gotta go now. Bye.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, looks like everyone went to bed. Guess I may as well too ;-)


----------



## papadan

44 and rising @3:04 am. Don't know if anything else is happening, fog is so thick I can't see the front porch!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's looking like another beautiful morning. Sun is out with light cloud cover and mild temps. It's 33 right now and climbing into the 40's. Yesterday was so nice here in NE Michigan, I had the doors open all day. The sun was pouring the warmth in all day long.

*Rick and the crew*, Yes, the pin striping and lettering is all hand done. No stencils or any type of helping aids were used. He's been perfecting his art for quite a few years now. And, yes I am proud of his achievements and talents thus far. He wanted the tool box so he could mess around with it to see what he could do with it. His intentions were to do some striping on it and then sell it and he's had a bunch of offers for it already. 
However, he asked me yesterday if he could keep it. So, I'll just make him another for him to stripe and sell.










*Kelly*, I like your quote to. I'm gonna pass it on to my kid so he can put it on his next project.

*Papadan*, I don't know if you've been here before, but if you haven't, Welcome to our brood. We have a bunch of great guys here.

It's that time guys that I must leave you and go out and enjoy the day. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It's hard to believe, but it's 65 out there right now…!! When I rose for my morning java, it was 60, with partly cloudy skies, a touch of fog, and not a breeze blowing….The high today, if you can believe it, will be 78…Wow.!! We do have some rain moving in later today, and a 50% chance for tomorrow….The rest of the week looks pretty darn nice, too….The weather channel said there were a couple of tornadoes that hit San Antonio and destroyed about 100 homes….that's awful…! I think Cricket live down there in that vicinity somewhere…..I hope she came out unscathed…..
I don't have any good news to report, as I'm not doing any woodworking due to my shoulder and back…I'm pretty sure it's a rotator cuff….I see the orthopedic doctor the 27th to find out more….


----------



## BurlyBob

It was raining like the dickens when I finally crawled out of the rack. It's calmed down now.

Don, that's an amazing looking tool tote. Your son has great talent.

Sounds like things are warming up for everyone.

I'm struggling to get these stupid glues ups done for a load of cutting boards. Stick in the mud has added a new twist. For once she actually knows what she wants!

Yestereday, I removed 52 landmines. Yes they were the soggy nasty type. Got to wait till the snow melts to find more. I found out a few days ago that I'll be replacing some fencing on the alley side of my garage. Seems I left a piece of a damaged chain link gate leaning against the fence. When the snow melted and fell of the garage roof it did a number on the fence. Live and learn.


----------



## kelvancra

Raining here, but it's only marginally sincere.

BurlyBob, I used to do handyman work, which, of course, covered a lot of bases. At the time, I lived in the Northwet, so I got a lot of cedar fences to do. To keep profits up, I was always scheming on quicker ways to get jobs done. I got pretty good at doing quick cedar fence repair and saving customers money.

I used a Sawsall or equivalent with a long blade to remove cedar boards from the 2x's. Cutting the nails, rather than pounding the boards off saved me from destroying most of them and I was able to re-use them (even pounding on a block of wood over the board takes out a lot of them).

I used a long [so flexible] blade, sliding it between the boards and the 2x's. This way, could do an entire panel in a five minutes or less. Less time than pounding them off and trying to save them would take. I started with the bottom and when I cut the top nails, the boards would just fall over.

Most the posts I dealt with were in concrete. Others hated this, because they dug them up and poured new concrete around the new post, I loved it. I didn't dig up the concrete. Instead, I removed the old post.

I'd drag my heavy duty drill and shop vac out to the posts I was going to replace. I used extended spade bits, auger bits and, when the post was real punky, a tulip auger to stir the mess. The vacuum cleaned the hole debris made fine by the bits and augers, of course.

When I was done, I had a nice square hole to drop a new post in. However, wood stored in the Northwet was often at a bazillion moisture content, swelling it, so posts had to be shaved to fit the hole in many instances.

Once the post was up, it was already where it belonged, so it was just a matter of attaching the 2x's and boards.

Of course, it will probably be none of this applies in your situation, but I thought I'd share some tricks.


> Seems I left a piece of a damaged chain link gate leaning against the fence. When the snow melted and fell of the garage roof it did a number on the fence. Live and learn.
> - BurlyBob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! 45 today in WW, 100% chance of 1/3" at noon. Should one take 2/3 in the next week for a new Feb record.

Kelly, I always wondered why they pour the posts in concrete rather than a metal bracket to hold them? That would make changing the post easier, but it should last longer. Expense I suppose?


----------



## kelvancra

Bob, in the Northwet (west side the WaRshington), the ground gets soggy enough posts can tend to lean. Especially in wind torn areas. Too, the concrete adds support against the wind.

On a side note, the bottom of concrete should be open for drainage, so it's not a good idea to pour the concrete, then set the post.

As to metal stirrups or whatever, I'm a fan. Anything that gets the wood off the moist ground will extend life greatly. Even here in the desert region of the state.

We are going to add fence to out little area of dirt and I plan on that route for the reason it'll remove me having to effect repairs any time soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

67 degrees here in San Diego, under mostly cloudy skies. No rain in sight for the rest of the week. I'm not going to do my rain dance, either.

Papadan, welcome aboard! Good folks here, so don't be a stranger.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have fun doing it.


----------



## papadan

67 and rising, pure sunshine with 0% chance. In February? Run little chickies, the sky is falling….the sky is falling! ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I guess I've missed a few days. It was super foggy yesterday morn as we drove 3 hours for cindys grandmas birthday party. She's 91 and still doing everything. She's leaving for cardinals spring training soon in FL. Today it's windy, warm and dry. Good recipe for a brush fire. Let's hope not, but they've been bad around here. The department where I live had their Kubota side-by-side brush unit burn up in a fire.

Busy at the FD today, but no fires yet, just Monday stuff.

Don, that's one sweet tool box.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's about 5:30 here in the sticks, and has been clabbered over all day…..It's looking more and more like rain, so we'll see….We could use some moisture, as we're pretty dry….I helped the wife clean house and re-arrange our bedroom furniture….It's amazing how much dirt, lint, and general nasty can accumilate under a bed, especially when it hasn't been moved in 15 years….!!! Now we just like 3 more bedrooms…..That'll be for later…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm bushed! I spent most of the day scrub planning a stack of cutting board stuff. Think I've got 5 more pieces to do than a trip to my buddy's to use his wide belt sander, bring'em back cut and glue together. I keep trying to convince the wife I need that Jet combo jointer/planer. She's not being very reasonable! First thing in the morning I've got plane irons to sharpen before I get after the last ones.

Kelly, the fence I innocently damage is a chain link one. It'll be easy enough to fix. It just sucks to have to do it.
About fence posts and concrete. That's something I try to avoid. I had to hire a contractor for a small job a year or so back when I hurt my back. He gave me something to think about. What he does is dig a hole however deep necessary for the job and drop in a couple of inches of concrete, let's it dry hard. He then adds a few inches of course gravel, sets the post on top of it and then pours in the concrete. Sounds like a pretty decent technique for my part of the world where we don't get a great deal of rain. At least the water has a bit of a chance to seep away. I put up a cedar fence at the daughters house using only 3/4" minus gravel. It's still standing!

Think I'm going to get me some Ibuprofen. My shoulders are talking to me.


----------



## Cricket

Well, we had some pretty crank Texas weather last night.

Four Confirmed S.A. Area Tornadoes
http://www.ktsa.com/four-confirmed-s-area-tornadoes/


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad to hear that you're okay. We'd hate to have anything happen to you,


----------



## Cricket

> Glad to hear that you re okay. We d hate to have anything happen to you,
> 
> - dawsonbob


I have a feeling a lot of people are feeling very blessed today. Not even one serious injury was reported.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's rainy out this morning but due to clear out real soon. The temp is 40 and expected to rise to 59 today. Tomorrow the temp is expected to get to the high 60's. I love this weather but there is one drawback, my sinus are killing me right now. My sinus usually flairs up in the spring when the weather begins to change. The bad part about all this is it's gonna get cold again then warm up and my sinus will kick into high gear again. Blah!!!

Not much to report. Worked in the shop all day yesterday but, it wasn't quite warm enough to throw the doors open, maybe today when it quits raining. I walked my granddaughter out to the bus this morning and we could hear the coyotes howling in the distance. Kind of an spooky sound.

I'm glad *Cricket* and all those peeps made it through the Tornado's okay.

*Dawson Bob*, has the rain quit yet? I know the bad parts aren't in your neck of the woods, but the news media sure makes it look like a war zone out there. I'm glad you're not directly involved.

Well boys, like I said earlier, there's not much to report so it's off to the shop to suck in some more saw dust. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning friends,

Well…..I was right about the rain late evening yesterday….It started around 6:30 at about supper time, and it rained all night long, which was a pretty steady, but not a hard rain…..Just a good drenching type…..I rose at about 7;15, and it looked like it had disipated for a while, but began to lightly drizzle, then turned into honest-to goodness rain, and it's coming down as I type this…..Supposed to rain all day, so we'll see…..It was 57 at coffee time, with very dark skies, a light wind, and did I mention how dark it was/ is..? The high will be 66 …...maybe…I'm skeptical that it'll get there….The rain should end tonight, I think…..

Like *Don*, not much to report on. I haven't been in the shop, or done any ww in a couple of weeks, due to my shoulder….Can't wait to see the doctor on the 27th to find out what the problem is..


BurlyBob* Hope the shoulders and arms are better this morning….That's the main reason I don't do hand planing…If I did that, I'd pay for it the next day….I'm a power tool junkie…not a real junkie…!!!
*
*


Cricket
*
....Glad to hear you came out of the tornadoes unscathed, and hopefully was out of harm's way….I always hate reading about people who loose their homes, or are damaged in them things….I feel for them loosing everything they had….

Well friends, that's about all I have for now…Keep posting the news and weather from around the country..

Update: Now we have a heavy fog rolling in…Can't hardly see the woods across the road…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Cricket, good to hear you weathered the tornado well. I've only had one experience, that was headed south out of Amarillo at night. The tornado was to the east of me and you could see the lighting flashing around it. It was at night. Not a big fan of them or hurricanes either.

Well, headed to the shop to touch up my planes and get after those cutting boards. I've got plans to get these done and start on kitchen cabinets for "Stick in the Mud".

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

68 will be the high again today here in San Diego, the same as yesterday.

Don, we're finished with the rain… until Sunday. According to the weather folks, it's supposed to rain Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. I'll keep an eye on it.

Everyone stay safe out there in woodworkerland.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Here it is about 6:10, and it's started raining again…It quit for a couple of hours, but now it's back…Supposed to rain all night into tomorrow….No bad weather…just light moisture…..it's supper time, so you guys have a good evening….I'm gonna have some long slender pasta, garlic toast, and pizza…..Then blackberry cobbler and vanilla ice cream for desert later…...Yummy…..

By the way: I decided to post my belt/disk sander cabinet on the projects page…just to add to my arsenal of projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it rained here sometime around 2am-noon. Not a lot, but enough to make it wet. We did some driver training and street familiarization today. That made for some dirty fire trucks. Fixed that this afternoon. I'm ready to go home for some more rest.

I'm bidding on that performax drum sander. Still winning at $27. I'm sure it will go up.
Gotta work on '25 Oldsmobile parts tomorrow. Then start working on the bar project. Got a delivery of oak plywood today.

Ice cream sounds good. Guess that will have to wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Foggy this morning, but clearing and heading to 78°!!
Hope to get mostly done with old car parts today so I can start on bar parts tomorrow.
The only fire call last night was when cindy called me at 0330 and said the smoke detector went off twice. That doesn't make me happy being at work. Some kind of false alarm, but I'm gonna be careful here for a while.

Ok, some breakfast and car parts. Catch ya later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose for my morning java, I looked out the kitchen window, and it was so foggy, again, I couldn't see the woods in the front or back of the casa….It was 57, really clabbered over, and no wind….hence the fog..!!! We did have a little more rain last night, but it soon disapatied pretty quick…..Got to run to the tackle store in a bit to get my new fishing licence for here, and then order my Texas fishing licence for my fishing trip next month….And we're heading to 75 today for a high….Should be pretty nice the rest of the week..Feels more like Spring that Winter…

Bill…..Glad to hear you had an easy night last night….You never know when them smoke detectors will go off…I usually change or check the battries in mine when I change the air filter in the house….Just a habit I go into years ago….Are you selling the old car parts on ebay…? Or just trying to make more room in your shop.?

Well…I better get on the stick and get something done….Later, guys….

Bill…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Like Rick I woke to unusual weather of a sort. Almost an inch of snow. It's warming up so I'm not even thinking about touching it. It'll be gone by noon, typical spring weather.

Headed to the shop for more cutting board glue ups. This should be the last half dozen.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

62 will be our high here in San Diego today. No rain today. We do have a high surf advisory, but that's all at the moment.

Bill, that's a scary feeling when something like that happens, and you can't be there to take care of it. Very scary, indeed.

Stay safe and warm everybody, and have a super great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, these are wooden parts I'm making for a 1925 Oldsmobile that my dads friend is restoring. I just made one before lunch. Trouble is I made the mirror image of what I was supposed to make, so I came in to eat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High bright overcast in WW about 50. 50% chance of .01" today ;-) Not sure why they forecast that. Our dew can be .10"!

Bill, Did you find out why the smoke alarm was going off? They are usually reliable. It must have caught a wiff of something?

BBob, How is the mining operation? Might be more fun panning gold?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Are the wooden parts you're making for the dashboard, armrest, glove box, etc.?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No idea Bob. They are all brand new detectors I just installed. Haven't made a sound since I've been home. They're good Kidde detectors too.

Rick, they are all parts of the roof structure. The whole roof is made from wood with fabric stretched over it. Here are a few pics next to their original.


----------



## dawsonbob

That looks like a neat project to be involved in Bill. I love old cars of that era and seeing how they're restored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but I'm glad I'm only doing the wood parts. There is a LOT of work to be done.


----------



## dawsonbob

I followed a few restorations of vintage cars and yes, it's one heck of a lot of work. Still, it is pretty cool to bring a piece of history back to life.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

This is beginning to sound like a repeat of days gone by, but it was 56 at about 7:15 this a.m….The coffee was cooked, ready, and waiting on me when I hit the kitchen….When I looked out at the temp gauge, there were 4 deer standing in the yard eating acorns, along with the usual squirrels, birds, and now the Robins are showing up. I guess they think it's Spring….Sure feels like it, as the high will be 78, with lots of sun, no clabber, and no wind….In fact, we had a little dense fog for a while, but it's gone…
In the next day or two I've got to get into the boat and pick out the rods I'm gonna take to T.B. next month, and break down my reels , clean them, and string on new line, eventually…I always hate buying a Texas fishing licence.. A non-resident licence is $65.00, and will expire August 31st….That sucks..!!

Bill….Looks like you've got a pretty good chore on your hands rebuilding the parts for the old '25 Olds. Sure wasn't much to them cars back in the day…

Thanks again, guys, for the kudos on my project I posted. I appreciate all the nice comments…..That's it for now…..I'll check in later….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all and sundry,

It'll be 60 degrees here in San Diego today, or so they say. It's still looking like we might get some rain Sunday and Monday. That would be nice.

Take care to not get hurt or freeze.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn…...oh wait…...it's time to go to bed. Where did the day go?
It was about 75 and sunny today. Just your typical February day.
Hey, Rick, I saw your project on FB posted by LJ. I guess that means you got top three.
Well, the auction ended a while ago. I didn't get the sander, but I did buy a table saw and a log splitter. I didn't need either of them. I may keep the TS, but likely I will just sell it for a profit. The splitter I bought to resell. I'll see if my neighbor wants it. If he does, he can have it for what I paid. Otherwise, I might be able to make a good amount.









Got a good start on the oak bar.









See y'all in the morning. Gotta go to cindys office and put together her new waiting room chairs.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's not so beautiful here though. The pecking of ice pellets hitting my bedroom window woke me up this morning. When I looked outside this morning, I saw my car coated in a sheet of ice and the ground covered in icy snow, yes SNOW! It's back and it's cold and we have thunder too. The temp is 33 but is forecast to be 38. I don't know though. It's certainly not a pretty sight though. I guess the warm weather is gone for a few days.

I've been busy trying to get some of my projects out of the way for more things to do. And, of course my wife wants a bedroom painted too. A friend dropped off an old rocking chair the other day with a broken rocker. He wanted me to do some repairs on it. I couldn't turn him down cause he's the guy that gave me the lathe. it came in handy this time because I used it to repair his rocker.

*FF Bill*, Nice looking start to the bar. It looks like it's gonna be a long one, (10'-12')? Those car parts are cool. I made some for a friend of mine once. It was a wood piece that went behind the seat of a 28 chevy hot rod truck. I didn't know what I was doing, but he liked it. It's always nice to have a second saw in the shop. So, what did you have to pay for the extra saw?

The other day, my wife and I went to Tawas to check on an upcoming estate sale we're gonna work at. Of course I checked the garage. It was FULL, the workbench was full of tools about a foot high. It's gonna take a few days getting to the bottom of that pile. I did find 3 more aprons for my collection. For those inquisitive minds, 139 is the magic number.

Well boys, it's time to move on to other things. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

I woke up to a bright blue sky and a brisk 17 degrees.

Maybe I missed it Bill, but where is that bar going. I sure hope it's in your Man Cave!

I hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

It started out late yesterday…!!! The wind started howling big time, and you could feel the air temp dropping somewhat, and by after dark, it was really blowing hard….It blew all night long, and the temp continued to drop. I could hear leaves hitting the screen windows all night…and this morning when I finally rolled out of the rack, it was still getting it with the wind, and it was 53…a far cry from yesterday….The wind will continue to howl, and the temp will continue to drop,,,,Today's high is supposed to be 60, but I'm skeptical…..The low in the morning is forecast to be 29-30….Nothing unusual about that, except the trees are budding out, and with a frost, it'll knock them back a notch or two….No rain till Monday.Looks like just a couple of days of cooler weather, then start warming up again…..We'll see what happens….

Bill…Nice score on the Delta and splitter….And if you have the room, I'd keep the Delta to go with your other saw….It's nice to have two…I've had two for several years…My Unisaw I use for all major cuts, and the old Craftsman is set up for dados and rabbits…..But….if I had to choose one (just my personal opinion), I'd keep the Delta. Is your other saw a contractor or cabinet..? How's the hp rating on each one.? It's mainly personal preference…..But then again, I'm a Delta fan… Good start on the bar….You work fast….I work really slow..lol.

Don….Sounds like you're not through with winter yet….None of us may be….Winter has laid silent around here, but I'm afraid it's coming back…Are you gonna get to purchase any of the tools at the estate sale.? And will you get a discount. Expiring minds need to know….

That's about all I have for now….Headed to the shop to start setting up to clean some reels, and go through some tackle…..Later, y'all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it was 60 out the door this morning with overcast skies. It's windy and getting cooler all day, just like Rick described. Maybe a snow flake tonight and tomorrow morn. Ridiculous!

Alas, the bar is for my buddy at the firehouse. He's finishing his whole basement and I'm doing the bar and some other fixtures. It's 12' long and will have a solid oak top that I will make. That's gonna be fun. Good news is that he's doing all the finishing.

Rick, my current saw is a grizzly contractor saw, left tilt, 1 1/2 hp. Same specs as the delta. I'd love to have two saws in the shop, just not gonna fit in my current shop. Someday I'll build a stand alone shop. If the new saw will fit, I may sell the grizzly.

Ok, bar time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

Well, the forecast is for 62 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Still hoping for rain on Sunday and Monday. I see that they've lifted the high surf warnings. Bummer, dude. Just when I was getting ready to take up surfing again.

Bill, I almost wish that I drank, just so I could belly up to a bar that nice. If he doesn't want it as a bar front, he can always use it for paneling/wainscotting. It's a nice piece. Anxious to see what you do for the top.

It seems like we haven't heard from saddletramp Bob in a while. Hope he's okay.

Everyone stay safe, warm and happy. Okay, happy is up to you.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I found our weather report back on page 5….Looks like everyone is busy doing projects, or tied up with other things….It is a good time to be in our shops doing projects, as not much else is going on, except the cool / cold weather…..This is another reason to keep posting our reports from around the country….Makes for interesting factoids in different weather patterns…..

When I rose for my morning joe, it was 30, and the wind was still howling…It blew all night long….again, but has disapated somewhat now….It's now 34, sunny, and the wind is 10 mph. The high will be 50….and the low in the morning will be 29…another freeze warning….the high tomorrow will be 57, with a warming trend developing….

Bill…...Have you tried the Delta to see if it'll fit in your shop..? Here's a thought, or suggestion: If you decide to keep it, you can always remove the saw from the stand and mount it to a roll around cabinet with drawers, like I did with my old Crapsman…Then you could move it out of the way if you needed the room …..just an idea… If you need an idea, go to my blog and look up"new look for an old workhorse."

That's all I have for now….I'll check in later with you guys…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's frosty out this morning. Last night we had some Bizarre weather move through the area. We had Scattered T/S throughout the late afternoon and evening and it brought the usual lightning and thunder but also some hard driving rain, freezing rain, sleet, ping pong ball size hail and finally snow. Last night the T/S were training, one right after the other with steak lightning. It was ugly for a while. The roads were covered with a slushy ice mix and this morning it's snowing. The temp last night was 37 all night long. This morning it was 33 and with the wind chill factored in, it was 17. Quite a remarkable weather pattern that's for sure.

*Rick*, Yes, I get my pick of tools or anything I want in exchange for the work I do. I get first pick. I'm hoping for some neat treasures.
*
Dawson Bob*, after all the rain you've gotten lately, you want more?

Well, I'm being pushed to get my arse moving. I guess we are going to town this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Good Morning gang. Sounds like I've got the nicest weather of the crew. 21 crisp degrees, horizon to horizon blue skies and no rain n sight. Best of all only a couple of landmines out there.

Don hope you find something good in the way of tools. I'm on the hunt for a Stanley #1. Can you help a brother out?

I'm headed to the shop to finish some odds and ends so I can clear the decks to start the wife's new kitchen cabinets.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 degrees here in San Diego today, under mostly - but not completely - sunny skies. Supposed to rain overnight, tomorrow and Monday. Fortunately, it's supposed to be a light rain. That's a good thing, because the ground is already saturated from the earlier rains.

Don, I still like the rain - just not too much of it. With all the rain we've been getting, everything is growing, which is fine, except in the summer when it all dries out and becomes a fire hazard. I think it may be a bad fire season this year.

Now, y'all take care now, y'hear?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 29 out the door and cloudy. Now it's 37 and sunny. It was a good day to go st louis Mardi gras. Boys got a ton of beads and some t-shirts.

I don't even have room for that rick. Shop is 12×24. Plus it's a right tilt saw. I'm used to left tilt. I think ill see if my FIL wants it. Someday soon I'll upgrade to a cabinet saw, either hybrid or true.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well….It's about 5:50, nearly supper time, and it's getting dark…..it's 47 now, and a low of 29-30-Buuurr!!

Bill…..I hear you on having the room for another saw….or that saw….I too like a left tilt…Both of mine are left tilt….A right tilt saw would seem awkward to me, but I guess it's whatever you're used to, or have to get used to…If you do ever get a cabinet saw, you'll really like it, I think…..


----------



## saddletramp

Good beautiful Sunday morning from sunny SW Florida. 68° with a light breeze and crystal clear blue skies now. 84° with continued sunshine later. I am continually amazed by the continuity of the daily weather patterns here. It's deja vu all over again. ;^))

DBob …... I'm okay, forgotten but not gone. lol. Just haven't had anything of any import to say. That and I have been a little busy installing a radio in my new golf cart. I'm not an electrician so the installation was not in my wheelhouse, not smooth to say the least. Many trips to the hardware store (which is not close) to pickup all of the odds and ends of electrical paraphernalia that I didn't have on hand. Pretty much one piece at a time as I needed it. lol. In the end it would seem that I have pulled it off as it seems to work quite well.

Bill …... Love-er-ly wainscot panel for your friends bar. If you are going to use the spare saw with a dado setup, what difference does it make if it's right or left tilt??

Rick …... Just looked at your projects. Woot Woot!!! Nice work and that's the best approach to a circle cutting jig (is it a jig or is it a fixture?? I can never remember) that I have seen.

Artsy …... With that pile of tools that you have to comb through, you should be able to unearth a treasure or two. I mean you absolutely no ill will what so ever but I am glad that you are about to have a return of Michigan style deep-freeze winter, it makes my Florida migration feel a little more worthwhile. lol. BTW, is it only nasty old nail aprons that you are jonesing for or will brand spanking shinny new ones also do???

Well ds, I've taken about enough of everyone's time for one day (week, month etc.) so TTFN (ta ta for now). Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold blustery morning here in NE Michigan. It's a partly cloudy day with 15 mph winds out of the SSW and a 32 degree temp. The forecast is for more partly cloudy sky's with a high of 38.

*Burly Bob*, I will always be on the look-out for you for those prized planes. I know there's gotta be one of those gems hiding out there in someones pile of junk at an estate sale. I've picked up a few good ones at those sales.

*FF Bill*, I never realized your shop was that size. From the pictures, it looks huge. I thought it was at least a 24' x 24' stand alone shop. After reading your thread about your shop, I went back and looked at your pictures again. It sure is convincing size wise. It's still a nice shop though. Mine is a 16' x 24' and I think it's too small for me. That's why I picked up my lumber tent, for extra room. You know, it's not the size, it's what your comfortable with.

*SJ*, Any nail apron will do. Someday all there will be is leather ones. I've seen some neat sales up in your neck of the woods. And, I've been on Craigs list in your neck of the woods and there's been some nice tools for sale up there. Enjoy your warm weather Bob.
Well guys, I think I've done enough damage for today. I'm outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## jimintx

I've never posted in this thread, but I do like to scan it. Seems a bit like I imagine it was once like to stop by the local diner in a small town for morning coffee and a quick visit with fellow locals. That type of scene might still exist, but not in my world, currently anyway.

I'm on the west side of Houston where I have been for 35+ years; these days people call this area West Memorial. It's now 68 deg F and sunny, and should top out at 75. Tomorrow's high is set at 82. Flowers are blooming, bugs are moving, grass is growing, mowers and blowers are running.

I predict one more cold blast before it's really spring here. Never know … could drop back down for a day or two in the low 40's - or maybe even high 30's (yikes) - or maybe not.

I'm about to go spread some weed-n-feed type fertilizer. Pre-emergent weed control went on about 2 weeks ago. Yard work slows, but never stops in this climate.
.


----------



## jimintx

Gee, F Fighter, I would try to keep that 2nd saw - after what you've done to it and all, even if it had to get a thick wax coat and live under a tent out back until shop space was available. I am guilty of "keeping" though, versus getting some cash back, and moving on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. It's was mid 20s this morn. Had a pretty bad porch fire first thing this morning. Could have been a bad deal had it not been a for a passerby who Woke up the sleeping people. We got there and they had the fire mostly extinguished with a garden hose.

Yeah, my shop does me pretty well, but I've hit the limit of big tools I can fit in there. That's why I built the closet in there last year.

Jim in TX, I bought the saw in an online auction the other day. I haven't even picked it up yet. It has some nice additions to it, but I bought it just because it was going cheap. When I eventually do get a bigger shop, a second saw will be a must. That will be years down the road I think.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

58 degrees under overcast skies here in San Diego today. We had a rain shower early this morning, and more are expected throughout the day until tonight when it is supposed to turn into real rain. It's supposed to rain tomorrow, too. Hope we don't get anymore flooding.

jimintx, welcome aboard! I think you described it pretty well Jim, as a small town diner where you can get together with your friends to yak about whatever might be on your mind (except politics and religion, of course: we do want to keep it neighborly).

Everyone stay safe, warm, and deliriously happy. The last part is optional, of course.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Well…It didn't get as cold as they had predicted this morning, but it was chilly…It was 34 at coffee time, and plenty of sun to start warming things up…It was , however, clabbered over purty heavy, and has been that way all day long , and even now….It looks like rain, but not forecasted till Tuesay…..Around here, you never know..!!

I was in the shop pretty much all day cleaning reels and rods…I've got 5 done, and 8 to go….Whew.!! And my shoulder and back can really tell it, too…They both are screaming now…!!! I go to the orthopedic doctor in the morning to find out the problem with the shoulder and joint….Prolly xrays, or an MRI…Hopefully some good drugs for this misery…..We'll see..!!

BobW in Florida…..I appreciate the nice comment on my projects….Thank you…I do try hard…lol..!!!

Welcome Jim…Glad you could drop in and say howdy….From one Texan to another. Come back as often as you can…

Well gang, it's supper time, so I'll say adios for now….Later..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I finally did it. I built one of the first high school shop projects everyone has probably did years ago. I did an end grain cutting board. In fact I used up a ton of scrape wood and so far have 15 out in the shop. Guess I'm getting my Christmas presents out of the way early. I'm thinking they are a lot more work than they are worth, but brother did I get rid of a lot of scrape wood.

By the way Welcome to the group Jim. Good to have some new blood.

That's all for now gang.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

At 6:40, it was 37, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the birds are happy that they got some new grub to eat….I had my first cup at 6:45, and it was sooo good, as I didn't get much sleep last night….The high today will be 66.
I'm leaving at 9:15 to head to the doctor's office to see about this shoulder….Then lunch with the wife, and a possibly a little clothes shopping….for me…I need some new rags to take on my fishing trip….Then back to cleaning reels and rods….

BurlyBob….When you start making cutting boards, you really make cutting boards….Aren't they fun to make..? Like you said, it's a good way to use up scraps that are just taking up space…It only takes a good imagination to come up with different designs for those things….
I better start getting ready, so I'll check you guys later….Stay safe, warm, and whatever else applies to you…


----------



## BurlyBob

If there was a pumpkin out there, it'd have frost on it. When I squinted at the clock this morning at 0630 it was 17. It's warmed up to 21 and might get to 33+. Beautiful clear blue skies.

I've got to get a couple of those cutting boards done for the wife to take back to family on the east coast next week.

It's looking like it's going to be a great day!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bright and sunny this morning in NE Michigan. The temps are still low but, they are higher than yesterday and above normal for this time of the year. This morning it was 33 and is now 37 reaching for 44 and more sunshine. Tomorrow it's supposed to get back up to the low 50's but with rain.

*Jim from TX*, welcome to our little talk group. I like how you defined us. It is like a bunch of locals sitting around sipping coffee and shooting the bull. I really enjoy this group, but don't tell them that.

*FF Bill*, I have to guess on the cause of the fire. Did they grill out yesterday or clean out their fire place and leave the "coals" in a paper bag on the porch. That's been done a time or two. LOL

*Rick*, It looks like the weather bulls eye is on you tomorrow. You guys were the focal point for severe weather. Hang onto your hat. I hope you get good news or good drugs concerning your shoulder.

*Burly Bob*, I can't wait to see the cutting boards finished. I'll bet they look good.

*Dawson Bob*, It looks like your rain adventures are about to come to a halt too. That's good for those people in Central Cal.

Well, it's time to go out and enjoy the weather. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was chilly yesterday, but today up to 64° and lots o sun.
Close Don. Think bad habit. I said was anybody smoking out there and the occupant said no. The fire marshal said was anybody smoking out there and he said no. Upon investigation of the point of origin there was a hole burned all the way thru the deck. When asked what had been there, the guy said a plastic bucket full of dirt where they put cigarettes. Um…....the bucket was completely gone. He said we haven't smoked since last night…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Mawnin', y'all,

Well, we're looking for a high of 59 on my portion of the coast here in San Diego today. We got a few showers yesterday, then it picked up into some serious rain overnight - enough that there are flash flood watches and flood advisories in place. Surf's probably up, too. So far the total rainfall for the month is up to 2.88 inches, and it's going to keep raining until tomorrow morning. It's been a good month, rain wise, for those who weren't flooded out.

Rick, good luck with the doctor's visit. Hope he - or she - can get your shoulder sorted out.

Don, our rain adventures should stop tomorrow morning, I think. It's been a wet couple of months, for sure. Looking at the long range forecast, I don't see any rain at all in March. I have to say though, that I take long range forecasts with more than a few grains of salt.

Y'all take care, y' hear?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm just getting up from a much needed nap….Like I posted this morning, I was up at 6:40, and my shoulder was barking…!!!! After a quick shower, we headed to the doctor's office….They took 4 xrays, and he said it was a torn tendon in the rotator cuff, and pinched tendons and ligaments….He gave me a prescription for OxyCodone (better known as Percotet)...Take 1-2 tablets, 4 x a day.I told him about going to Texas, and he said we'll discuss surgery when I get back…...After leaving there, we went and had Mexican food for lunch, and went clothes shopping. I bought some pocket Tees to take to Texas….I go back on March 3rd for an MRI, and a follow-up on March 8th, at which time he'll give me a shot in the shoulder joint to help me get through the fishing….So…I guess we'll see what develops with the MRI…..Thanks, guys for the well wishes….
It got up to 68 today, and a really nice one….It's really clabbered over now, and supposed to rain in a little while….It sure looks like it could come down any minute….
That's about all I have for now on the daily news….Time for another Oxy…..Be safe, and you guys up North stay warm and toasty….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured you were gonna say that Rick. That sucks. Long recovery time for that surgery. I've got a guy out after rotator cuff surgery. He will be out of work for at least 5 months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just wrapped up from a large fire involving many piles of mulch and logs. What a PIA.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for the day. Final tally of cutting boards- 27. Brother did I make a dent in all the little useless pieces floating around. Now the rest of the week is devoted to wearing out my palm sander.

DonW. They don't look to bad for my first effort. I still can't believe at my age I'm doing high school projects.

Rick I sure hope your shoulder starts feeling better. I've got arthritis is my right one and it can keep me awake for hours or it'll wake me up in the wee hours of the am. That really sucks cuz I start thinking about things and can't get back to sleep. Hang in there.

Bill, I remember a fella a good number of years back had a fire on his back porch. Seems he cleaned out his wood stove. He put the ashes and all in a cardboard box and set it on the back porch. God must have a real soft spot in his heart for stupid people. There's so many of them and they never seem to weed themselves out. They always seem to survive the most ridiculously dangerous acts of stupidity. Makes you scratch your head, don't it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Bob, but I guess without them either I wouldn't have a job or I wouldn't be very busy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Your sure right about that. They kept me on the job when I was a cop and many ended up as guests in the prisons I worked. There is an up side to everything isn't there?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No reports for WW lately. I'm at mom's. She past 90! It has been hanging around freezing with light snow everyday. The pass has been closed for a few hours the last 2 days. Not on the news, but I suppose it was drivers that probably should not be allowed on the road between early fall and late spring. Especially the 4×4 guys that say, "Hold my beer, watch this." They never think about stopping, only go.

Rick, they told me 5 or 6 months recovery. It took 5. Worst surgery they have in the ortho department. Do as you are told and you'll be almost as good as new. I could do more than I should have after and wasn't silly enough to do things I never should have in the first place.

I have concluded the stupidest among us reproduce too young and too fast, sort of like rabbits. There is no such thing as Darwining out or the gene pool would have corrected itself by now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Woke up this morning to a light cookie dusting of snow. There's maybe a really lite half inch on the ground. It should be all melted off by noon.

After breakfast, headed to the shop for a fun filled day of glue ups and sanding cutting boards.

Everybody have a good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it was pretty warm and cloudy this morn. Severe t storms and possible tornadoes during the night tonight. Love when they come during the night. Not.

Gonna head out and get some work done on the bar. Got lots of new materials. Maybe pictures later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Best of mornings to all,

An even 60 degrees is being called for here in San Diego today. The rain seems to be over now, but apparently it dumped 1.43 inches of rain on us yesterday, bringing the monthly total up to 4.81 inches. I don't know about where you live, but that's a pretty respectable amount of rain for here in San Diego.

Got to go get ready for some VA appointments.

Be warm, be safe and be good.


----------



## saddletramp

Good afternoon y'all from sunny SW Florida. 72° earlier, 84° now with sunshine, azure skies with lots of pretty, fluffy white clouds. 88° later.



> Well, it was pretty warm and cloudy this morn. Severe t storms and possible tornadoes during the night tonight. Love when they come during the night. Not.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill …... That's the best time!! lol. What's going to happen is going to happen. If I'm asleep I don't have to worry about it. ;^)))

Burly …... You are a woodworking animal. 27 cutting boards?? Really??? I seldom (read that as 'never') even do a prototype. Can not abide the repetition. That's a major part of the reason that I'm am such an incredibly talented and productive woodworking fool (the only part of that entire statement that will hold water is the final word). ;^)))



> The pass has been closed for a few hours the last 2 days. Not on the news, but I suppose it was drivers that probably should not be allowed on the road between early fall and late spring. Especially the 4×4 guys that say, "Hold my beer, watch this." They never think about stopping, only go.
> 
> I have concluded* the stupidest among us reproduce too young and too fast, sort of like rabbits.* There is no such thing as Darwining out or the gene pool would have corrected itself by now.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You provided your own explanation Top, by the time that they are old enough to have that beer and loose a step with their reflexes, they have already produced too many replicas. That and, they do seem to have the most incredible luck!

Rick ….... Watch out for those drugs!! Don't take me wrong, they are great when they are really needed as I am sure that they are for you right now (the three different narcotics that were prescribed for me before my hip replacement were all that got me through the day). Just don't take them for one minute more than is necessary. Way too easy become dependent. No, not me, a friend.

Jtex …... Welcome to the dinner!!!! Pull up a chair and pour yourself a cup.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today's progress. I made a lot of trim and the end panel. Here it is with some trim installed.


----------



## Cricket

Although it is a beautiful day, the humidity level if crazy high today.

I am ready for a cold drink.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that trim is awesome. Your buddy is gonna be totally thrilled with that.

ST Bob Yeah I kinda get carried away with things from time to time. I've got to learn to pull the reins in on myself. However in this case I really needed to do something with all this wood I had been given. I used up everything that was truly scrape and saved the best for me. Like I told my neighbor, I'm going to finish all these and when needed I can pull out one for a gift. No need to work under pressure of a deadline.

Cricket, as much as I enjoy the folks in the south, your heat and humidity keep me up here. Enjoy that ice tea, or maybe something a little stronger!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cold wet rainy morning here in NE Michigan. The temp right now it 36 but will slowly drop to 15 tonight. When I crawled into bed last night the temp was around 45. We're forecast to get some freezing rain today followed by up to 6" of snow until 1 AM. Sounds fun, don't it?

My wife and I went up to Amish country Monday and picked up some Aromatic Cedar from an Amish Furniture Maker. What a nice shop he had. It's hard to believe he had power running to his shop. Anyway, the cedar cost me $2.16 a board foot. It was a bunch of nice lumber. Some of you guys saw it on FB. I'm gonna make a cedar hope chest for a friend.










*FF Bill*, Man, you're jamming on that bar. Really looks nice. The other day you mentioned you worked a mulch fire and felt it was a PIA. I hated working a barn fire full of straw and hay. It would take hours tearing apart those bales and that wet crap sticks to everything. Oh, and BTW, I hope those Tornadoes passed you by last night.

*Rick*, sorry about your shoulder. That's gonna screw up your fishing for a while, like for the whole summer. I hope you made it through the rash of tornadoes last night as well.

*Burly Bob*, 27 cutting boards, wow that's a lot. That should keep you busy for a while.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm curious, you're not from San Diego, so how did you come to settle there? Did you spend the last of your military career there?

*SJ*, you only have one more month down in the sunshine state, so enjoy it. Then it's home to the crappy weather again. LOL I just wanted to brighten your day. LOL

*WW Bob*, I remember when I was one of those dumb drivers with a 4WD. You're right, I could go anywhere but, I couldn't stop worth a crap.

Well gang, I'm outta here for a while. I've got projects to screw up and scraps to make. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We survived the storms unscathed. The bad stuff went north and south of us. Lots of pumper task forces were sent down about 60 miles south. Many homes destroyed, but so far only one dead. He was in his car on I 55 when the tornado flipped him over. We got rain wind and small hail is all.

I remember one mulch fire we there all night and next day. One hay barn fire, same story. We tried to get a crawler in there the other day but couldn't locate one. Instead we were out with pike poles and piercing nozzles.

Did some more in the bar this morn, but now it's time to get pick up my auction winnings. Should be fun dismantling that big table saw.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

It's another windy day, and it's left over from last night….The winds and rain must of moved in here around 2:30, cause I heard it hitting the windows….Haven't heard any reports of tornadoes around my neck of the woods, so maybe we dodged the bullet…..But it was 50 when I finally rose this morning late after having a bad night of sleeping…It was pretty rough….Also, I don't see any trees or limbs down, so maybe we lucked out, like I said…The skies were pretty well clabbered over eariler, but have given way to bright sunshine.The high will be 77…..

Bill…...Stellar job on the build of the bar so far….Looks like a professional job, if I ever saw one…..We do have some sharp ww's on our thread….all of you guys build some good stuff..!!! I hope you're making a killin' $$$ wise for this job…!!

Don…..You just can't go wrong with $2.00 a bf, no matter what kind of wood….That's some nice looking red cedar….Should make a great hope chest….Like I said, be sure and save some for a couple of bird houses…They flock to that cedar…literally….!!!

DonW…....Yes sir….I'm very careful about taking those drugs….One a day is plenty for me…Those things make me feel hung over and draggy and woozy, and I don't like that.I can handle pain pretty good, as I got use to doing it when I got hurt, and all the surgeries I've had….I'm no stranger to it….I just use them when it gets rough…Aleve, Advil and ibuphrofen gets me by….After my MRI Wed. I'll know more…

That's it for me for now….This is the 1st of the month, and them "dunns" are due… So I better get crackin' paying them…...You guys keep us all posted on your activities….!!!


----------



## jimintx

Been distracted in the last few days, but really appreciate the notes of welcome to this chat. Glad to see there are a few fellow Texans in the group.

Rick, I have a little different view on the rotator cuff. Not my own, but my wife needed hers repaired last year. She had taken a tumble over our golden retriever while she was jogging with him, rolled to land on a shoulder, and torn the cuff. She lasted about 8 or 9 weeks, hoping the pain would go away, and finally headed to the ortho doc. He gave her a shot of cortisone, and set up an outpatient surgery - did an "open" repair (not arthroscopic) and she was devout about doing the rehab. She only had the sling for 3 weeks, and 3 months later she reported she felt it was better than ever. So - maybe you'll have a better than expected outcome as well.

Nothing going on in my shop right now. We are part of a long-standing group of couples that get together about 10 times a year for a dinner, and this coming Saturday we are the hosts. That means a week of creeping up on being reedy to seat 24 people for dinner. We get to pick the theme, so this one is going to be Texas Rodeo Roundup. For part of the main course, I will be doing quite a few racks of ribs on the smoker, and Texas brats and sausage. It's lots of fun, and for the hosts, a ton of work.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Morning from WW under high overcast skies about 40 going to 50. Our official Feb rain was 8.5". #2 on the all time list, record is 9.11".

Don't do too much too early after roto cuff surgery just because it feels better. I knew a fellow who had to go back to "GO" and start over ;-( Cortisone works wonders, but….... it weakens the tendons. Use with caution. Glad you get some relief with the over the counter pain killers, Rick. I have never found them to do make much difference.

Don, I used to have a 4×4xFord that would climb trees if you wanted it to. Didn't need it after I quit hunting. I never drove it 70 mph through traffic in the snow. The 4×4 guys that make me wonder the most is the small, light jeeps with over sized tires. I always wondered why they didn't just put ice skates on it? ;-)

That preliminary peek looks good, Bill.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ah, and a grand mornin' t' yez all,

70 degrees and mega sunny here in San Diego today. Everything is still damp, but it should dry out pretty well in the next week or so, since there's no rain predicted. I imagine the Chamber of Commerce is happier than heck with the coming weather.

Don, no, I'm originally from Orange county (Newport Beach) about 110 miles North of here, but I am a native Californian. No, my last command was at the Philadelphia Naval ship yard in, of all places, Philadelphia, PA. When I left the Corps I stayed back East for a few months, then came home to California. Haven't lived anywhere else since, though I was thinking of moving to either Texas or Idaho, for awhile.

Bill, that bar is looking good… if it's a bar at all. It could just as easily be part of a stately judge's bench, or something out of a cathedral. Very nice, Bill. Very nice, indeed.

Every one stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Only four more cutting boards to glue up. Now it's just a lot of sanding. I went shopping today for a 6" X 48" sander belt. Nobody in my little town carries anything like that. It's a nice place to live but you have to order specialty stuff a lot. When I started this cutting board project I really didn't have much hope for the end result looking like anything much. But I got to tell you they sure surprised me.

Rick hope your shoulder starts feeling better.

Bill that bar is real nice looking. Wish my Man Cave was big enough for something like that.

Don you make me so jealous! Buying great wood like that. I've got to spend an arm and a leg for stuff like that.
I might have to start selling some of these cutting boards to buy good wood.

Catch ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The sun is out, the wind is nill, and the temp was 40 when I staggered to the kitchen for my morning java….The high today will be 61, with clear skies so far…..

I've been doing a little at a time getting my fishing tackle ready for when I leave….But the shoulder limits me as to how long I can use it, so I just quit, and do some more later when it doesn't hurt quite so bad….I go for the MRI in the morning…Hoping it will tell or show something….Hopefully a Cortisone shot is in the woks….We'll see….

BurlyBob…..Slowly but surely you're getting those boards knocked out…Post some pictures so we can get a gander at what you've been making…As long as I stay with the meds (Aleve, Advil, and maybe one OxyCodone), I can kinda keep it under control…Thanks for the well wishes….I'll get over this crap…one way or another…

Well gang, that's about all I have for now….I'm not doing much, so no news to tell….Later, guys..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold one out there this morning here in NE Michigan. The weather man screwed up this time, we actually got what he predicted. We've got about 6" of snow on the ground here with temps at 17 and with the wind chill factored in, it's 5. On the bright side, it's gonna get to 31 today. See what you're missing *SJ*? They are reporting 9" of snow north of me by about 40 miles. I'm sure it's worse over on *SJ's* side of the state.









I just wanted to show you guys how much snow we got last night and how busy our yard gets at night. That bird feeder was clear yesterday. And we get visiting deer every night. You can see their tracks in the snow. I don't know what we have but it's gotta be good.

I was out in the shop yesterday for a while finishing up a project so I can get started on the hope chest. I'm having a hard time getting going out in the shop for some reason. I think it's the cold that's holding me back. I had a hard time getting to sleep last night with all the things I've gotta do in the shop. I'm wicked tired today.

*FF Bill and Rick*, I seen where there was damage in Perryville, MO. I hope it wasn't too bad for those folks. Here's a question for you guys. Do you guys have basements down yonder? I don't want a house unless it has one. I'm glad you guys made it through the storms unscathed.

*Jim*, That party sounds like a fun time for all those people coming, not so much for you and your wife though.

*Dawson Bob*, So the question begs to be answered; what are those California Girls really like? You had to have grown up with listening to the Beach Boys and hanging out on the beaches in your youth. That sounds really neat. As a kid, I always wanted to go to California just because of those Beach Boys.

Well guys, I'm thinking of doing something even if it's wrong. I'm outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW, about 40 going to about 50 with somw rain. It rained yesterday and going to get more tomorrow.

Don, Bill and Rick, Seems like the tornado season is a lot lonbger than it used to be. Didn't it used to be a summer time thing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's cool this morning, but warming up quick. I'm guess in mid 50's. very sunny.
I picked up my new to me delta TS yesterday and the log splitter. I'm gonna take a cast iron wing, the blade and the unifence and install on my grizzly. Then I'll put the delta back together with some grizzly parts and sell it. The saw came with a very nice Forrest woodworker 1 blade. That alone is $129 on amazon.

Thanks for the comments on the bar. I would never build myself something this nice. I glued up the 24" by 12' bar top this morning. That was a chore. The butt joints didn't close up like I'd like, but a little glue and sanding made them disappear.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all, and to all a good morning,

The high is supposed to be 75 here in San Diego today, under nice sunny skies. It should be even warmer tomorrow, followed by a cool down again next week. No rain in sight, though.

Rick, I hope they can get your shoulder back up to full operation with no pain, Pain sucks (and it also hurts… but you knew that).

BBob, I'm with Rick. I, too, would like to see pics of your boards.

Don, about those California girls: I've been studying random samples for a good 60 years (I started studying early in life), and haven't reached any firm conclusions yet. I think it's going to require even more study on my part. I will say that overall, California has some of the best looking women on the planet, and brother, I've seen a lot for comparison. Yes, I pretty much grew up on the beach and on the bay, both were within walking distance of my house. Loved the Beach Boys.

Bill, that bar is looking better and better every time I see it. I hope the guy you're doing it for doesn't screw up the finishing.

Everyone stay safe, warm and happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, he wants to make either the top or base a very dark stain and the other a more golden oak stain. Oh, I'm worried. I'll get my pictures first.


----------



## dawsonbob

If it were me, Bill, I'd vote for a dark top with lighter bottom … but then again, what do I know?


----------



## BurlyBob

Don you need to shovel the porch on that bird feeder/house. Want me to send you some instructions. I had plenty of practice!

Okay guys, soon as I get some finish on these boards I'll post some photos. Time for some grub than back at it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don you need to shovel the porch on that bird feeder/house. Want me to send you some instructions. I had plenty of practice!

Okay guys, soon as I get some finish on these boards I'll post some photos. Time for some grub then back at it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's some photos of those cutting boards and I thru in my mallet with some rattle can finish on it. I'm surprised just how handy that thing truly has become.









These are the last four in clamps. They get pulled in the morning.


















This one my wife is taking to her cousin in New Jersey next week.









I put my brand on all of them. Cousin Barbie's came out real nice.










This is my cheap *********************************** idea of those store bought plastic pyramids they seem to work pretty well.

















This is the stack yet to be sanded.









The closest one, the wife claimed as hers. Whatever. I'm just hoping I get them all done by the end of next week. I've got a lot of sanding to do. Rick and I have a common ailment right now, shoulder pain.









So Like I said earlier, I can't believe I'm building high school cutting boards at my age. I honestly didn't have much hope they would look like much. I've been very pleasantly surprised. They sure look a lot better than I was expecting.

My Best,
Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

They look great Bob. I've made two to date. I can't imagine making all those without a drum sander.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I got almost all that wood from a friend with a cabinet shop. I gave him a bottle of Patron. He let me use his Powermatic wide belt sander. I basically scraped and sand the majority of the glue off and tried to flatten them as best I could. It took about 45 minutes using that Powermatic to really flatten them. I've still got several hours with a palm sander to really finish them. You what is really sad. One of the new trends in cabinets is paint. So getting this great hardwood will get a bit more difficult. These are a combination of black walnut, cherry, white oak, hickory and beech. Thanks for the compliment Bill. Like I said I really didn't have great expectations for them. I was quite surprise.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, those are really, really nice cutting boards. I'm impressed. Not at all what I was expecting from the way you were talking about them before.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, they weren't what I was expecting either!


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy accidents!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Those do look great! U R 2 hard on yourself. Back off, you're doing great ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

BBob those boards look really nice. I know sanding that much end grain can be very time consuming, are you able to use your buddies wide belt sander whenever you need? I'd love to get one but not as much as I'd love to have access to one that is taking up room in someone else's shop!
Winter has returned in the rust belt, it's cold outside and we have ~5" of snow fallen within the last 12 hours. As much as I hate it we've been very blessed with unusually warm weather, we just need more people driving vehicles bigger than they really need to perpetuate global warming to a comfortable level.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and girls, It's very bone chilling cold out this morning. The overnight temp was 0 and it's up to 10 already with partly cloudy sky's. One more day of this cold weather, then it's the teasing spring like weather again, temps in the 40's and 50's starting Sunday.

*Burly Bob*, those are nice boards my friend. Like Dawson Bob, I was expecting something else. That would be a pain sanding all those without a drum sander. But, you've done a great job so far. Keep up the good work.

*FF Bill*, That bar is getting better every day. I'm not sure about the dark stain on that thing. I like the golden oak look on that type of wood. But, that's my preference.

*WW Bob*, I think tornado season is the same, it's just expanding a little. This darn weather is screwing things up.

*Dawson Bob*, I'll bet you've done a lot of research on those girls. I've done my fair share too.

Well guys, this was gonna be a short "howdy do" but as usual, I got carried away. I've gotta go paint a bedroom today. Ugh! I hate painting!! Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that bar top is awesome. I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished project. Are you going to varnish the top or just a clear resin? Maybe when you get it installed you can get DBob to bring a few of those California girls to dance on it and break it in right" 
34 now might get to 44 with rain.
Time to get after it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys, I'm not finishing it. The buyer is doing that. He's got some ideas about staining the top different from base. I'm not too sure about that either. I told him to use water based poly on the base and then oil based for the bar top. About six thick coats will make it bullet proof. I don't envy him the smell in his house.

I just got the unifence installed on my grizzly. It's a nice fence.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If DBob supplies the girls, I'll bring the beer.

Was sunny for a few minutes, but back to high overcast. It is 50 with 100% chance of rain this afternoon. My bet is it will do it ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

75 is the predicted high for here in San Diego today, then dropping 10 or 11 degrees for tomorrow. That's a pretty hefty overnight drop for these parts.

Don, you can't imagine just how much exhaustive research I've done on the subject. As they say, it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it, so I'll step up and take one for the team.

WWBob, It's not all that difficult to get girls to dance on bar tops: tequila will do it almost every time.

Everyone stay warm, safe and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Never had them on the bar, but they will dance on the table if enough guys assure them it will be safe and not tip over and they see everyone holding it up ;-) We had an enginer out from Chicago that must have never been outside a religous school before. He told the whole office about the parties after work. All the engineers in the office made a trip to Seattle "on business." Theye needed to talk over the "as builts" I sent them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gents,

It was 40 at coffee time this morning, with sunny skies, no wind, and a really nice day so far….The high for today will be 60, and no rain is forecast…for a few days, anyway…...I went for the MRI this morning, and I've had a couple of them in the past…I had forgotten just how loud those things are….Had to lay perfectly still, wear headphones, and if a person is afarid of tight places, that's not for them….I'm not….It took about 45 minutes to get it done (just the shoulder area), and I asked the girl did she see anything…"I'm not supposed to tell, but yes, I do see something that showed up….a tear in the rotor cuff"...I had to be a silver-tounged devil to find that out…By the time I was done, my shoulder was killing me..So I got home, ate dinner, and took a OxyCodone….First one I've had in several days…..Now I'm getting woosey and drousy, so I'll cut this short, as I'm having a tough time typing…lol..!!

BurlyBob…..You've done a stellar job on those boards….I really like the different patterns and designs….After doing that many, you'll be an expert at making them, if you aren't already….!! They look really good….Don't worry about the sanding….it's all part of the job at hand….Thanks for posting them for us to take a gander at…! I never doubted your ability for a minute. I knew you'd get them all done…Didn't realize you were on a time line…The painter Bob Ross used to say…."We don't make mistakes….we have happy accidents.." That's us..!!

Bill….Making good progress on the bar top….Another excellent job by an excellent woodworker…..I'm jealous..!
If you keep on, you'll have it knocked out in no time….Bet you're glad you ain't finishing that sucker….! How was the fence hookup to the Grizzly…? Different bolt pattern…?

dawsonBob…..I dated a girl from California when I was in high school. She was just like the Beach Boys describe in their songs…Beautiful blonde hair, dark tan, and shapely….She was an exchange student from L.A., and she was a beautiful gal…..We were having fun, fun, fun till her daddy took the T-Bird away…!!!

bigblockyeti…..Where you're from, 5" of snow is nothing to you folks up there….It's just all that salt ya'll have to worry about…..When I'd go to Ohio, every car and truck I saws was rusting…Like you, we've been blessed also with warm weather…..I just hope it continues that way while I'm gone down South…..

Bob(WW).....Sounds like a good rain is in your forecast…..Strange weather everywhere…..Stay dry, if possible..

Well guys, I'm really beginning to get drowsy now, so I'll check out now till later…..Stay frosty…


----------



## Grumpymike

Well I've been negligent about posting any thing for several days, so here is a recap:
We had a cold snap, went down to 34° over night and the next night we got 3.75 inches of rain; all the washes were running and flash floods were, well, everywhere. Now the temps are in the high 70°,s and low 80°'s with the humidity up. 
I'm always amazed at the numbers of drivers that drive into a running wash and get washed down stream and need to be rescued …

*BBOB* I was on C- list and found a 10-20 Preformax drum sander We finally settled at $200 … Yep that finishes all of the cutting boards, and it will take the holly strips for stringing down to .032 in. ... Keep your eye out, there out there.

That bar top looks great *Bill* and believe me, gluing up a 24' piece is not a fun way to spend your day … Been there. The bar cabinet is a nice piece of work, love the details you've built in to it.

*Dbob* That's enough rain for a while, you can keep what you've got ... We have our yearly average now so we won't need any for a few months.

Well t-t-that's all folks, Be safe and please stay well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, that fence went on so easy. I had to make 2 existing holes in my table saw top bigger but that's all. The cast iron wing that I added lined up perfectly with the table and with the fence. Altogether it took me about 90 minutes.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's a good thing you said you had enough, Mike, otherwise I might have sent you even more. Now there won't be anything more until the summer monsoons start … at least I don't think there will be.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, I remember that much snow overnight. Hope it's short lived for you. From here on out all we will be getting is dustings that are gone by noon.

Thanks gang for all the nice comments about those cutting boards. Coming from all of you means a lot.

About the girls dancing on Bill's bar. Have you read Grumpy's joke? I went to the VFW last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table. I said "Good Legs." The girl giggled and said, "You really think so?" I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now". Cost me 6 more stitches, but when your seventy who cares? 
Bill and his buddy are gonna need skinny girls. They don't want any stitches! But then again there is this old idea I use to tell inmates when they were getting out. "You know why you date fat ,ugly women?" They would look at me in total disbelief and ask ,"Why." "They never complain. They 're always willing and they're grateful!!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, If they were smart enough to figure that out for themselves, they would not have been in ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 degrees under cloudy skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. Yesterday I said there was no rain in sight. Now they're saying that there's a 50 percent chance tomorrow. You just can't trust those guys, can you?

Everyone stay warm, safe and dry. Those things are good for you.


----------



## Grumpymike

Picking myself up off of the floor after reading *Bbob's* Grumpy joke … It's a beautiful high 70's day here in the cactus patch, with a bit of a hazy o'er cast and a gentle breeze.

Thanks for shutting off the rain *Dbob*, We got so much that one of the Barrel cactus had sucked up so much water that it fell over from the added weight … Reminds me of this dancing girl …

Oh so many years ago when I was young and in the prime of life an oldster told me to Find a big woman 'cause they know how to cook, and they shade you in the summer, and keep you warm in the winter …

Been working on a Zig-Zag box that I saw in Wood Magazine, and I have another string & berry inlay box going on and I have a couple of shop porjects under way … are we ever finished with the shop??? Seems that they are ever evolving.

Be safe in the things that you do, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

I may have spoken too soon, Mike. They're predicting rain for tomorrow and, if we get it, you'll probably get it the next day. It's only supposed to be 0.02 inches.

Sorry about that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I definitely want to see that string and berry inlay box! I've always been amazed with stringing, just wish I had some way to learn it and the time to try it. I'm looking forward to seeing your box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike I definitely want to see that string and berry inlay box! I ve always been amazed with stringing, just wish I had some way to learn it and the time to try it. I m looking forward to seeing your box.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Me too! I started to learn that, but got side tracked ;-( I did do a little metal stringing type inlay 30 years ago at a Kentucky rifle workshop, but that is as far as I got.

I pruned roses and bushes today. My old chipper is broken down, so I got a cheapie light weight from HF to grind up the trimmings. WE are under permanent burn ban, $10K if you get caught and they want to push it ;-(

Supposed to get a couple inches of snow tomorrow. Too warm, so it rained this afternoon. Since I am firmly committed to staying warm and dry the rest of my life, the shredding is in the procrastinator ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's colder than a well diggers a$$ in the Yukon this morning. Although the thermometer says it's 25, the feels like temp is 13 with a stiff breeze blowing in at 14 mph from the SE off of Lake Huron. The sun just popped out and it's supposed to get up to 40. Hurry up 40. Then it's supposed to warm up the rest of the week. Yay!

I just got done putting the finishing touches on the bedroom I painted this weekend. I know I've mentioned it before, but it's worth mentioning again, I hate to paint!!! Ugh! Everything is all cleaned up and the room is put back together. I'm no professional, but the room looks okay to me. My wife is happy and that's all I care.

My wife went down state today for a baby shower for our niece and I'm stuck home worrying about her. I couldn't go because I've got to take our granddaughter to her basketball game today.

I think my computer is starting to go or at least the monitor. The monitor keeps changing colors on the screen. That's all I need now. We got some good news the other day. We don't have to pay into the IRS this year. It seems ever since I retired, I've had to adjust my tax withholding's and I still have to pay the government. This year, I don't know what happened but, things finally worked out so we don't have to pay.

*Burly Bob*, I sure liked your joke. I laughed my butt off on that one.

*FF Bill*, That was a nice find with the table saw. Getting a good blade and fence to boot.

*Rick*, that shoulder pain may flair up when you head to Texas to go fishing. You may wish you hadn't went. I hope they can fix it so you don't have to be laid up. Good Luck to you.

*Mike*, I'd kinda like to see your string and berry inlay project as well.

Well gang, I'm gonna take my paint supplies out to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

It was 49 at coffee time, and coffee time was late today, cause I really slept in this morning…The high today will be 60, and it's heavily clabbered out there, with a good threath of rain, but I don't think it will hit till maybe late tonight, or tomorrow….I've got a serious back attack this morning, and left over from yesterday, also….That, and my shoulder hurting is the reason I didn't post yesterday….It just hurt to sit in a chair….I was reclined mostly….

BurlyBob…..Good joke.!! I'll have to remember that one to use on some ole fat gal if I see her dancing on a table…lol..!! You're prolly getting those boards whipped out by now…They sure look good..

Don….You're prolly right about the shoulder pain flaring up..I go see my doctor Wednesday morning for a follow up…I'm hoping he'll give me a shot….either Cortizone or Steriod to crutch me along during the fishing…I'd hate to have to just sit and watch my partner catch all them big fish..!!! It hurts just to type…

Bill…. Have you got your saw all fixed up with the new parts from the Delta..?

That's about all I have for now…Better go take a Gabapentin…..Check you guys later…..Stay warm and dry..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was warm and windy yesterday and we dodged the brush fire bullet. Today it's a bit cooler and cloudy, but I don't think it will rain.

Don, I hate painting. I'm glad you're done.

Rick, I did get the saw all set up. It took me a while to get the height of the fence just right so the little foot slides flat in the table. It came with the peach tree version of the fence instead of the original. Only problem is that it's only 36". I will be ordering the 43" fence off amazon. I was gonna take a picture, but I covered up the saw with a big bartop.


----------



## dawsonbob

The very goodest of mornings to all,

60 degrees under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. They say that there's a 60 percent chance of rain later, but that leave a 40 percent chance of no rain. I'm leaning towards the latter, myself. It just doesn't look like it's serious about raining. I could be wrong, of course … it's happened before.

Mike, you can count me in with those who want to see your string and berry inlay box!

WWBob, I really like what you say about the 'in the procrastinator,' as though it were a procrastination machine or something. I definitely want one.

Don, I'm one of those who actually like painting … pictures. I'm with the other guys when it come to painting houses. House painting sucks.

I hope that those of you with aches and pains (including me) get them all fixed up. I tweaked my back somehow yesterday, and I can barely stand up. Just took some hydrocodone and acetaminophen. Sure hope it helps.

Everyone stay warm, safe and dry, and have fun doing it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No snow, hi overcast in WW after a sunny opening this AM. I'm not disappointed the weather girl was wrong.

*Rick* I hate to tell you this, but been there and done that. Forget the fish and get on with the fix. You probably won't enjoy the trip anyway

*DBob* Don't they sell procrastinators at the big boxes in San Diego?

This came in an email to keep their sanity for retirees:

1. At lunch time, sit in your parked car with sunglasses on, point a hair dryer at passing cars and watch them slow down!

2. On all your check stubs, write, "For Sexual Favors"

3. Skip down the street rather than walk, and see how many looks you get.

4. With a serious face, order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat.

5. Sing along at The Opera.

6. When the money comes out of the ATM, scream 'I Won! I Won!'

7. When leaving the Zoo, start running towards the car park, yelling, 'Run For Your Lives! They're Loose!'

8. Tell your children over dinner, 'Due to the economy, we are going to have to let one of you go….'

9. Pick up a box of condoms at the pharmacy, go to the counter and ask where the fitting room is.

And The Final Way To Keep A Healthy Level Of Insanity: My Favorite…

10. Go to a large Department store's fitting room, drop your drawers to your ankles and yell out, "There's no paper in here!"


----------



## Grumpymike

Ok, by poupular demand, i'm going to try to get some photos to load … spent a couple of hours trying to figger out how … 








This is a flip flop design from Wood Magazine I thought I'd try out … First prototype.









This is my very first attempt at string inlay in a Mahogany Piece … Lots of mistakes, but a learning curve.!

\http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t424/Grumpymike/DSC_0252_zpsc585340f.jpg!
This is the first string and berry box lid with the daughters initial a bit off center … 'cause she is.









This is ine I just finished, The gal picked out Wenge for her box … Let me tell you how hard it is to carve Wenge, but now that the cussin' is over it turned out OK.!

http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t424/Grumpymike/DSC_0275_zpsd316fa76.jpg!
Another look at the same box









Here's a look at the string and berry, The berry's are over lapped just a bit to give them a more natural look; they are Maple, cherry and Purple heart just to give them some pazazz.

Well it's my hope that these photos come out ok, had to go to photobucket to get them to load, I've never used this method before … if its all messed up I'll be at the whipping post at noon on Friday.

Do it safely and stay well.


----------



## Grumpymike

oops here is the first string inlay box with the initial a bit off center









sorry for the screw up but I got dumb fingers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice grumpy. That berry box is striking.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I imagine that they do sell procrastinators in the big box stores. I'll have to check tomorrow. Maybe next week. I'll put it on the list for next year. Soon. What if they don't sell procrastinators? Do you have to bring your own?

Mike, I like 'em,especially the box for your off center daughter. Doing string inlay looks like it would be challenging.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike Those are pretty doggone nice projects. And you say they are your first? Your real good at it. I've never had the fortitude to try it. A friend gave me a glue up block for a band saw box with Wenge and Baltic Birch plywood. He told me Wenge is real splintery wood. Outside of it be really attractive, how is it to work with?

So I bought some General Finishes salad bowl finish for those cutting boards. I'm thinking it's more money than it's worth, almost $20.00 a quart. They don't tell you what's it but there is a definite wax component in it. It's been a trial and error learning curve getting the finish right. Well almost. I'm thinking next time out, mineral oil and beeswax. I just found a source for beeswax so that won't be an issue. It'll be a lot less expensive for certain.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, it was told to me by a grizzled old garden gnome who was just passing through town that a really cheap source for beeswax is toilet wax toilet bowl rings from Home Depot or Lowes. Make sure you read the label to make sure it's real beeswax, and not from synthetic bees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I'm sure it is mineral oil and beeswax.
I use stuff from Howard's that is a mix of the two.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It fairly decent this morning, no sun, but warmer than yesterday. It's 39 here in NE Michigan and is forecast to be 48 for the high. Rain tonight and partly cloudy tomorrow.

First and foremost, we have a birthday boy in the mix this morning. *Happy Birthday FF Bill*. I hope you weren't trying to keep it a secret. LOL

*Mike*, that is some dandy work. I like all of your examples. I like the little extra touch you put in to them.

*Rick*, You sure sound like you're in a lot of pain. Gawd, I feel for you. I wish there was a quick fix for you, but I'm afraid there isn't. I hope for your sake that the shot work for you, if you get them.

*WW Bob*, There you go again, your humor! I like no. 4, 6 and 9. They are the funniest.

*Burly Bob*, I think I've got a toilet ring sitting around from an estate sale. If you need it, I'll send it to you. Gee, I hope I don't get it mixed up with the old one first. LOL

Well, that's all I have for today. I'm heading downstate today and won't be back until late. I'll see you boys in the morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, I honestly can't tell you just how much I appreciate your very kind offer of your toilet wax ring! I'm thinking though I'll pass. My wife has a friend with bee hives, I'm going to get some from her!

Woke up this morning to seriously howling wind. 25 now and maybe a day of sputtering, rain and snow.

I'm cleaning the shop today and using up the last of that finish on a few cutting boards.

Have a great day all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun peeking through high overcast again this AM, about 40, light snow last night, but not enough to cover the grass.

*Don* It is hard to pick a favorite, 10 is pretty good too ;-)

*GMike* Those look really good!

*DBob* If you can't find a procrastinator, you can probably whip something up in the shop. They are kind of like a butter churn. Put stuff in there, churn it up, if you don't like what comes out, put it back and try again. A really high end procrastinator will only put out a couple projects a week. The cheap pone might go as high as a couple a day ;-(


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another very clabbered over sky this morning, and prolly no sun will shine today…We have a good chance for some rain, and I hope we get it….It was 60 at wake up and coffee time…The high will be 72…highly unusal weather for this time of year. Says the rain will prolly hit later today or this evening…..
It sounds like you're prety well set up on the table saw….Hope it works like you want it to…

Bob (WW)..... That's some funny stuff right there, man….Had me and the wife laughing like hyenias….I need to send a copy of that to my elderly m-i-l and f-i-l….They'd get a kick out of those…..I know I did….!!

BurlyBob…I guess you're prolly done with the boards now….The mineral oil and bees wax theory sounds like it'll work…I've never used bees wax…..only mineral oil, but I have a bottle of cutting board and butcher block oil that works really good too….This is also a Howard's product…..personal preference, ya know…!!

Don…..Thanks for the condolences….lol.!! I'm going to the doctor Wed. for a follow-up…Maybe I'll know more afterwards….

dawsonBob…..Sure hope your back is better today…I hate having them back attacks like that….I've had them for so many years, you'd think a person would get used to them by now….NOT..!! They sure knock you back from doing things, like sitting, standing, walking, laying down, and all the muscles drawed up in a knot…Sometimes mine last for days or longer….Pop drugs, buddy, get rest, and hopefully get over that tweaked back…

That's about I have for now….It's dinner time, so I'm outta here for now….Later y'all…...Stay frosty…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 degrees is the call here in San Diego, but unlike yesterday, it's seriously sunny here today. Speaking of yesterday, we only got 0.02 inches of rain out of our 'storm.' It must have happened while I was taking a nap, because I missed it.

Is it really your birthday, Bill? Don't know how I could have missed it. Happy Birthday, and many more!

WWBob, I'll start saving for a good one just as soon as I get around to it. Might take awhile, because I have some other things I want to do first, but as soon as those are done, then I'll get right on it.

Everyone stay warm, safe and dry, and have fun doing it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oops! Forgot to wish Bill a happy birthday!

DBob, you are the first I have known to procrastinate on procrastination ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, WWBob. My Mother always said I was something special, and this proves it. Imagine, me being the first for something like that. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, this is my 43rd time around.
It was cloudy and misting this morning and around 50 deg. 7 hours later it's warmer and misting.
Didn't keep me from taking bar parts to my friends house and getting them installed. Only took about 3 hours with his help. Next time I'll put the bar rail on and trim around that pole.


----------



## dawsonbob

That bar is looking good, Bill. Is it going to get a brass rail, too?

43, huh? I can only vaguely remember 43. Congrats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt he will do a brass rail. At best he will make his own out of galvanized pipe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here it is mid day in the cactus patch with clear blue skies and temps in the 70°'s …

I want to thank every one for the nice comments. Posting the pictures was really harder than doing the work.

FF … 43 huh? well your just a pup. I do remember being 43 … vaguely, sorta, kind of.

Happy birthday to all of those still counting. I quit counting when I retired, but soon learned that there are several that remind me of my age … whether I wanted to know or not.

Well, I enjoyed the break and the sandwich, but now it's back out to the shop to putter … life is good.

As always, be safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Y' know, Bill, there's something kinda cool about a galvanized pipe rail. I like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im not against the pipe rail. Lot less expensive and he can be proud that he did it himself.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that bar is absolutely stunning! You really out did yourself with that one for sure. Also congrats on getting a little older.

I'm about done with those cutting boards. Just a little more finish. Putting the wife on a plane to N.J. Wednesday. I'll get another quart then.

It sure turned windy and blowing snow this afternoon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wicked thunderstorms early this morning in the rust belt following up a little light drizzle yesterday. We needed it to wash all the evil, unnecessary corrosive agents from the roads. I've got logs to mill up so dry warm weather works best for that which we may see tomorrow but it's a narrow window as the temperature is going to plummet again on Thursday with snow in the forecast in the evening.
I was hoping we has missed most of the god forsaken weather this part of the country typically sees throughout the winter but I looks like we're not out of the woods yet, we need more global warming! Every time I see a single person in a 3/4 or 1 ton truck neither pulling or hauling anything I remember there's still hope.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a breezy, cloudy day here in NE Michigan. The temp was 51 when I woke at 6 AM and it is now 56. The wind is howling at 19 mph out of the SW. As *BB Yeti* has pointed out, we had some storms roll through last night and the bottom is gonna fall out from under us temperature wise. Tomorrows forecast is more wind and low temps into the 30's. It ain't over yet folks.

The bar looks great* FF Bill*, It's a good thing you're a firefighter, you have the time and finances to do both of your hobbies. Good Job. Did you say you were gonna put up some cabinets for him too?

*Burly Bob*, too bad you don't want my toilet ring. I'll just have to save it for someone who really needs it. LOL

Well guys, I want to cut this thing short today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks. Wicked storms around last night. Here we just had howling wind and blowing rain, but not far away there may have been a small tornado. A friend had some major damage 10 miles away. Trees down, windows out of the house, horse trailer blown away, etc. today it's cooler without a cloud.

Thanks on the bar. Yes Don, I'm making a shelf unit to go above a small fridge and then some wine cubbies on either side of the fridge.

We may even have a snow flurry here this weekend.

Yeti, I am very often by myself in my 3/4 ton not pulling or hauling, but then other times I am. Can't afford to have two vehicles, so I go everywhere in my big diesel.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Snow Flame? What the heck is a Snow Flame? Hey FF Bill, have you ever thought of getting on Instagram? My son talked me into it last year and it's been fun so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, a snow flame is when auto correct turns whatever I typed into snow flame. Whoops.
Not on instagram. I don't even know what it is.


----------



## BurlyBob

Would you believe that it's snowing again! Nothing serious, maybe 1/2" on the ground. It'll be gone later today or tomorrow. Headed to Boise today. Putting "Stick in the Mud" on a plane in the morning and playing with the grandson this evening. There's a hardwood lumberyard not far from my son's. I'm probably going to stop in and get a piece of Quarter sawn something. I've got an idea percolating.

See ya'll tomorrow night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Goodmorningeveryone,

72 is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. No rain, no snow, no anything except sunshine, which is ok with me for a while.

Y' all stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## artsyfartsy

FF Bill, LMAO on the "Snow Flame"! I get it now. LOL Just google Instagram and see what you think.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite windy today with gusts over 35 mph. Cold is moving in by this afternoon and will be sticking around for about a week. As much as I hate the cold, I can deal with it, but I don't like wind. Temp now is 41 dropping to 21 tonight. I think we'll be in for a long day today without power.

Well it looks like I was the last one on here yesterday afternoon and the first on here today. Didn't mean for that to happen. We had lots of wind yesterday and it was so bad, it tore my "new" lumber tent pretty bad. I had to reinforce it by putting more screws in the anchor boards and tightening up the extra tarp. Trying to pull that tarp against the wind was like trying to hold a sail on a boat.

Well, I don't have much to report. I hope I have power tomorrow so I can report. I'm gonna get off while I can still shut this puppy down. So, stay safe my friend.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lotsa rain yesterday, washed the cars for me and the roads too. We'll see just over 50° later today with wind but more importantly it should stay dry. The weather man says we could see gusts up to 50mph this evening so that could make for some excitement. 
Don, we rarely have wind related power outages due to the Asplundh tree butchers that cruise through every 4 years and do their best to blight everyone's property with trees within 60' of power lines being hacked all to hell.
The high temperature forecasted for Saturday keeps getting lower every day now at 26° which puts a pretty good damper on the outside activities we had planned when the high was in the 50's as of a few days ago. Oh well, spring will get here eventually, it might take until June like it did last year but it'll get here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was 45 out the door with overcast skies. Supposed to make 67 today, but I'm not sure bout that with these clouds. In the 70's tomorrow and snow Saturday. Craziness, but that's MO these days.

I've got that extra tablesaw all ready to sell. I got a guy who wants to come all the way from Hannibal MO, 4 hours, to come and buy the saw tomorrow morn. We'll see bout that.

Don, that's a bummer about your tent, but I guess tarps are cheap. If it starts to lift you off the ground, let go.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 40 this morning at 6:00 (I had to get up early), and I had to wait on the java to get made before heading out the door….It was clabbered eariler, but the clabber is gone now, and clear blue skies prevail…The high will be 73 today, with lots of sunshine…..Now….the reason for early rising… I had to be at the doctors office by 8:00 to get the results of my MRI I had done last Friday…He told me I had a very bad tear in my tendon at the rotator cuff, and we needed to do surgery as soon as possible after I get back from my fishing trip…It's set up for March 24th, and got all the paper work set up….Then I had to go to the main hospital and get bloodwork done, an EKG, and a chest xray done….I didn't want to do it till after my fishing trip in May, but he said it needed to be done before that…Well… that sucks..!! They fitted me with a arm brace and sling, and I have to take that with me when I come out of surgery, as they don't furnish those at the surgery center….strange….and no pain meds 7 days prior to surgery….no blood thinners, aspirin, anti-inflammatory meds, or herbal supplements (?) So basically I'm screwed. It's a one day out patient surgery, and I'll be laid up for about 6 weeks….They like to have everything done and ready to go prior to surgery….that way no hold ups..and nothing to eat or drink after midnight prior to surgery….Surgery sucks, and it don't help getting old, either….it's like an old car….your chassis wears out, your radiator starts leaking, and your exhaust backfires….I'm done….!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical day in WW, high overcast and 45.

Bill, the bar looks fantastic and you are fast too!

Rick, Good luck in surgery. If it is only 6 weeks lay up, they have figured out a new plan since mine 20 years ago. I had to delay to finish up a contract and shut the biz down for 6 months.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

The doctor said 6 weeks, but I always figure longer…Prolly more like 3+ months…Wearing that lousy sling is gonna get old…quick…

Bill…..Kudos on the bar, my friend….It looks really nice, and like Bob said….you're fast…It would of taken me a couple of weeks working steady 6-8 hours a day to do what you did…..I like slow…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mawnin', y'all,

77 warm degrees here in San Diego today, under sunny blue skies. No rain, snow or anything else,just blue sky.

Rick, that's a bummer about your shoulder, but that recovery time doesn't sound too bad.

Bill, what can I say bout the bar that hasn't been said, except it's a fantastic bar.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, It was 6 weeks before I could use my computer mouse! ;-( It was my right hand, so I practiced essentials with my left ahead of time. Glad I did! ;-) ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I sure wish I had something funny to tell you to perk you up. Maybe jigging or trolling instead of casting????
Everyone will have lots of advice for you, of that i'm certain. My only advice based on my double knee replacement is …do the physical therapy and do it hard. I may have already told the story about misreading the report from the physical therapist to the doctor. I read that I was expected to walk 1000 yards by the end of the next month. I pushed myself hard and did it. when I told the physical therapist, He told me the form letter said 100 years, "But don't quit." It paid off in the end, I got back to work and was able to finish to my retirement on my terms. I wish you all the best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only 100 years?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Brutal wind this evening, we got all the weather man predicted and then some. Trees were down all over the place, power lines were down so traffic had to be rerouted in many areas coupled with many traffic lights out and being manned by officers I'm sure there's much overtime to be had. I saw most of his driving to and from dinner as I went out when the power started flickering and I didn't want to be in the middle of cooking and have it go out. The neighbor had a 60' pine tree 14" in diameter fall over his driveway and it was too close to the street to cut and pull so he ended having to buck the whole thing up in place, some of it was still over 5' off he ground.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I found this on page 2 so I am bumping it for you ;-)

Pushing physical therapy might work on knees but they told me to back off on the shoulder or I would be back to square one starting over when I was doubling up to get it done faster and better. I did meet one guy that had to have the surgery over because he lifted something too heavy too quick.

Its dark out, can't see the weather. I can't hear wind or rain so everything will b e fine ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, What a fine morning it is too. Miracle of Miracles I have power and never lost it yesterday. Knock on wood!!! Yesterday's wind storm was brutal. As BB Yeti reported, we had lots of wind and more. The weatherman said there would be gust's over 35 mph. He was right, but it was more like over 60 mph. Traffic lights are out and lines are down with trees laying over them. And more good news is my tent survived. A little torn up but still standing. I figured it would be laying in the woods today. Today, barely a wisp of wind exist and sunny sky's prevail but cold, cold temps are here now. Today our temp was 30 when I woke and getting up to 38 and tomorrow it will be colder with a low in the teens tonight.

*Rick*, sorry about the bad news. I had a feeling you would get that bad news but, I wanted to be positive for you. Hopefully you won't be laid up too long.

*FF Bill*, that's a long way for someone to buy a used saw, isn't it? You must be selling it cheap or it's a good saw.

Well, my wife is bugging me to get off here so I can help her with some chores around the house before I can go out and play. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

A high of 77 is what we're expecting in San Diego today, with bright, sunny skies. About the same as yesterday. I expect tomorrow to be about the same, too, unless it's not.Then it would be different.

Don, I'm glad you came through unscathed.

Y' all stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it was 45 out this morning, but has quickly warmed to 70 or better. Guy was here at 0800 to buy the table saw. I paid a total of $260 for the saw. I took the Forrest blade off, the cast iron wing and the unifence. I replaced those things with my old things. I sold the saw for $500 and I think I could have gotten more.

The boys and I just came back from a hike at a really neat new state park just 20 miles away. I'll post some pictures later. Now I gotta go load up more bar parts to be worked on Monday. I'm working 72 starting tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast and dame in WW this AM, again.

Bill, Are you feeling a little guilty? ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

You would think I should be, but he said it was such a good deal that he had to make the 4 hour drive at 0400 this morning so he could get back home and leave for work as a truck driver. A few hours later another guy texted and asked if I still had it. I of course said no. He answered back that somebody got a real good deal. I'm happy and he was happy. Jokingly I offered him the log splitter I also got in the auction. If he had another $500 he would have given it to me and taken home the splitter.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a grey rainy day here. I've got no energy to do a darn thing. Think I'll just watch the news for a while.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, With that kind of demand, you must have done a great, generous public service. No guilt in that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I'm somewhat late getting on today..I had some shores to do this morning before leaving Sunday morning. Had the oil and filter changed in my truck, checked tire pressure, and kinda cleaned it up a little….It was hard to do with this bum arm, but I gotter' done….Then out in the shop I finished stringing up my rods and just getting things ready to go….I'm a little worried about this trip this time…Just don't know how much good I'll be helping my partner with the boat, etc….I talked to him yesterday, and he said not to worry….we'll get 'er done…..!! Oh…and I got a call from the doctor's office also… They upped my surgery date to the 30th instead of the 24th…Doctor won't be available then….So that means I can take drugs a few days longer…!!!
It was 50 at coffee time, with some clabbered skies, and a little breeze…The high will be (has already got there)....80, and now it's 82…Wow!! Now the weather channel says rain and SNOW on Saturday..!! Unbelievable….!!! The high on Saturday will be 37 with moisture, and the low Sunday morning will be 24..

That's about all I have for now…Took some drugs eariler, and now I'm sleepy, so I'm going for a nap….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sand stone canyons. Very cool.


----------



## jimintx

> *FF Bill*, that s a long way for someone to buy a used saw, isn t it? You must be selling it cheap or it s a good saw.
> - artsyfartsy


I am quite envious reading this type of comment. I live in a place where it can easily take 90 minutes to get from one side of town to the other. Finding good used machinery is so difficult, and spotty, - so four hours drive, not really a major deal based on my "local" experience … sadly.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Its chilly with partly cloudy sky's here in NE Michigan. Snow flakes keep flickering down here and there. It's currently 17 degrees out with a high expected of 18. We have a 14 mph wind blowing in from the NNW. With the wind chill factored in, that should put us at +3. Sounds cheerful don't it?

*Dawson Bob*, thanks, I'm glad we made it through unscathed too. I have to owe it to the tree trimming people for removing all the trees around the utility lines. Seems as though they did a good job. But, the next storm will tell for sure.

*FF Bill*, WOW! That is impressive on the saw deal. Am I that far out of date that people are paying that much for used equipment? That was just fantastic. I think with the dealing you're doing, you better hit the estate sales more often so you can make money re-selling the equipment. You apparently have a good eye and the Knack for sales. Good Job. Oh yea Bill, I love the pic's of you an the boys. Good Dad.

*Rick*, I hope you don't do something silly and hurt your shoulder worse on your trip.

*Burly Bob*, Naps and easy chairs are the best way to enjoy retirement. There's always tomorrow.

*Texas Jim*, where on earth do you live that it takes 90 minutes to get across town?

Well boys, I've got to get some things done before I go out and freeze my tush off in the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## jimintx

artsy, it's just life in Houston. I've mostly given up my first love, salt water fishing, because it is so infuriating, demoralizing even, to deal with the traffic between here and the bays and coast. But hey, we have the heat and humidity to prove this is a "coastal location", so we got that going for us.

And while it can take an hour and a half, it more often is only one hour.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another grey cloudy day, but it's headed to the 50's. Now with all this rain the snowpack is really adding up.

Bill those are some great photos of you and your boys. Good Times!

Jim I've been to Houston that traffic is killer. Almost as bad as Seattle!

Don almost all the snow at my place is gone. It'll be a month or 2 of soggy wet grass and mud. I may put my snow shovel up for the year.

Clean up day in the shop. Then I get ready to start kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At coffee time, when I finally got up, was 40 degrees, with plenty of sun, very little wind, clear skies, and the high will be 57 for today…..a far cry from yesterday…..last night was a little scary….Around 8:00 or so, the tornado sirens started going on, with just a little rain….then the hail started falling, and it was about pea size and noisy in the sunroom hitting the metal roof….then the rain got harder, and lightening dancing all around, more sirens, and the wind was howling about 40-50 mph…..A tornado was spotted about 5 miles form here, and more howling wind..The temp went from 81 down to 61 in less than an hour….But it all let up, and just rained for a while, then it quit…..It was all over….I have small limbs in my yard that got blown out of the trees, but that's all that happened here….thank goodness….That's the reason for the cool weather today…Now they are calling for rain with a snow mix in the morning (unreal), with a low of 35, a high of 38, and a low of 28 for Sunday when I leave….So…winter is still here for a few more days…..Down in Texas, it'll be in the 70s-80s for the week….

Bill…..You made out like a bandit on the saw deal….You know the old saying.." Buy low…sell high.." Looks like you and the yardapes were having a good time on the trail at the park….It's always good to spend time with the young'ens…...Hope you have an easy 72, and not much activity on your watch…

Jim…..The way I see it, you can have Houston…I want no part of big cities….Been there…done that.!! I take the little town of 742 where I live up in the Ozark Mts. This is the place where old people live, and I fit right in…It's so small, we only have 2 police officers, and they cruise the streets all the time….They cruise down my street at least 2-3 times a day….Not much in the way of crime here….and…I'm about 6-7 minutes from the nearest ramp to put my boat in….I've been here 15 years, and this is where I'll croak..!!!!

Don….I'm gonna do my best not to injure my shoulder any more than what it is already…Don't know if it could hurt any worse than what it is, but thanks for your concern….Is winter ever gonna be over up in your neck of the woods..? It just stays cold there, seems like…I'll bet you don't get much spring or summer…..

BurlyBob….I have to agree with Don….Naps and easy chairs are the best way to enjoy retirement…Don't worry about things needing done in the shop…It'll be there tomorrow….I have to agree with that….After this shoulder surgery, it'll be quite a while before I get to do anything in mine….I just take it one day at a time, and hope for the best…

That's about all I have for now…I've rambled long enough….You guys take it smooth, or any way you can get it….Keep pumping out them reports…..We all enjoy hearing and reading about them….


----------



## therealSteveN

SW Ohio. It's been 60* the last couple of days. For us in March it's been very warm, trees are budding, Geese have mated and are awaiting hatch, and my grass looks like I am ignoring it. Today supposed to be a high in the 30's, and back and forth it's gone all Winter. Yet we have not had a measurable snow, and no icy roads. All our indicators are putting us a month sooner than normal, and no real problematic weather. I call it a win, but I don't own a fruit farm. Those folks are likely to get bit.

The down side is everybody has had a headcold all Winter. Sniffle City.


----------



## dawsonbob

Goodest of mornings to you all,

77 degrees is the call for the third straight day here in San Diego. Seems like spring done sprung in these parts. Looked at the long range forecast, and all it shows is sunny with temps in the mid to upper 70's with no rain in sight. That's for the next month. It could change, but that's what we're looking at right now.

Bill, that was a pretty good deal you made on the table saw. Now if you can only get as good of a deal on the splitter, you'll be sitting pretty. Nice turnarounds on those things. Enjoyed the pics of you and the boys at the park. Good stuff, that.

therealSteveNn welcome aboard. You'll find some good people here, so c'mon back.

Stay safe,warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it snowed a bit dureing the night. Appears to be about 1/4" on my truck. Supposed to get some more, but it's not looking that way. I had a busy day yesterday with my chiefly duties, but not any calls to speak of. Now I just have to get thru the weekend. Shouldn't be too hard.

I hear what you're saying Jim. Time is time…..whether you have to drive 90 minutes to go five miles or 90. Another reason I don't live in the big city. I prefer my 45 minute drive to work everyday over others 45 minute drive in traffic. My wife would probably prefer the traffic.

I am going to keep watching that auction house and will do it again if I can.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bone chilling cold out this morning here in NE Michigan. I woke up to new snow on the ground, albeit it's just a dusting however, it's still snow and very cold howling winds. The temp is 17 and the wind is at 12 mph out of the WNW. Wind chill is +4. It's another cold morning. They claim it's supposed to get up to 22 today, but we'll see. *Rick*, I don't think spring is ever gonna get here this year.

Welcome aboard* therealsteven*, I hope you'll be able to stick around and join in with us. We enjoy each others company.

*Jim in Texas*, I sent you some mail answering your concern about my roll around base on my jointer. Check your mail box. And, I have been through Houston on my way to the RGV. Normally, it's a wiz getting through there, but the last time I went through, it was a snarled up traffic jam from hell that lasted over an hour.

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad your snow is almost gone. The soggy yard and mud you're describing sounds almost like my neck of the woods. I love spring for the warmth that it brings but, the mud, Yuk.

*Rick*, sounds like the tornado season is upon you early this year. Keep your head down.

Well, I gotta go now boys. My wife is calling me for breakfast. She's making me hash and eggs. Sure would like some grits to go with it though. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, you can't move. We'll miss you here.


----------



## jimintx

artsy, I just found the private message with background on the mobile base you built - and sent you a thank you back.


----------



## cherk3

Hi, Kinda cold here. Minus 17 Celcius here in Alberta Canada. You kinda get used to it and then spring comes around.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

It's hard to believe it's so cold this morning, after the nice temps we've had for the last several days…..It was 33, and it was raining, which is supposed to turn to freezing rain, then maybe some ice pellets, and then snow….Man, this sucks…I'm leaving in the morning about 6:00 to meet my partner in Little Rock at the airport, along with the rest of the guys….It should be cleared up by then…The weather reports for Louisana are good, as it's warm down there….The high today here will get to 37, and we have a freeze warning till 9:00 in the morning…But…it won't bother me weather wise….Don't know if I'll be able to post down there, as they don't have Wi-Fi, as I've told ya'll in the past….This resort is in the sticks….Just hope my shoulder hods up…..

I better get stroking as I've got things to do today, like washing a few clothes, packing my tackle and grocries, packing later, and just general originazition…..No nap today, as I'll be arising at 5:00 a.m. to leave…..
You guys keep your heads down, and watch the weather reports….Everyone stay safe and warm, and I'll check back in when I get back…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day in the 50's. It sure is a far cry from last month! It's going to be on again, off again weather for the next few weeks.

I got things moved around in the garage. Pulling the boat out this morning. Putting the final coat of finish on those cutting boards and trimming up a couple of pieces of granite. I found out that blade I used for cement siding works just fine on granite. It's not a perfectly smooth surface but good enough for my purpose. With any luck I'll be getting lumber out to start kitchen cabinets this afternoon.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now have about 1 1/4" of snow on my truck. Biggest snow of the year…....only snow of the year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

100% chance of rain this morning at 8 AM and it is ;-)

Ok, we have been discussing the weather for 2 years. Seems like it is too cold, too much snow, too much mud, too hot or too windy, or too….............. What is your favorite season when it has the least too much of something? ;-)

I'm going with Indian Summer in early October.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we all know mine is winter….when it actually snows.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mega-fine morning to all,

The prediction is for one degree less here in San Diego today, giving us a pleasant 76°. It seems like things are getting all green and springy around here. Wish I could ship some of this fine weather to those of you who aren't having it quite so nice.

Rick, you be extra careful with that shoulder. No fish that ever swam is worth more damage to your shoulder.

cherk3, welcome aboard. I see that you're new to LJ's. Well,you've come to the right thread to meet good folks.

WWBob, we don't have seasons here really. Not real seasons like most of you have, at any rate. There's an old saying around here: "Spring comes in summer, summer comes in fall, fall comes in winter… and winter not at all" I guess if I had to choose, I'd choose any season when it's not too hot. Don't like high temps much.

Y'all stay safe and warm now, y'hear?


----------



## Grumpymike

They say that "March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb". Well it's so true this year, we had severe storms the first week of march and now it has mellowed out to clear blue skies and temps in the low 80's … about as perfect as you can get … However "beware the ides of March" ... Yeah, that's this week coming up, and they are predicting hitting 90° … Well the air cond. has been off since late October, so I guess we are due … And when the weather gets a bit warm all the Snow Birds go home …

This is my favorite time of the year …

No *Rick*, not Wood Chucks … With all the Bob's here it should be Wood Bobs … Or wood Bills … Or … Oh never mind.

Well gotta go, be safe and above all, be well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They say that "March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb".
> 
> - Grumpymike


 My momma always said if March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb, but if March comes in like a lamb and goes out like a lion.

Sorry I missed you cherk3, Welcome toLlJ!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Just an update on the weather here in the mountains…..It's SNOWING…big time..Right now we have about 2+ inches on the ground, and it's still coming down…This just pisses me off. Not as hard as it was , but still doing it…It may make traveling hazardous for me in the morning…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold and frosty morning here in NE Michigan. It's 18 degrees with partly cloudy sky's with a mild breeze coming from the NNW. The high for today will be 28. But, that's as good as it get for the next couple of days. We are rumored to get up to 6" of snow tomorrow. Yippee!

*FF Bill*, As far as moving, I'm getting a place next door to you. LOL Naw, I'm just upgrading. My wife and I decided to sell and be closer to the family down state but, the most important thing is, we have to have a LARGE garage or barn for ME. LOL

*WW Bob*, I think spring is usually my most favorite time of the year. I like it because of the warm temps and the flowers are blooming. The air smells clean and fresh.

*Rick*, I can't say Bon Voyage because you've already left. Be safe.

Welcome *Cherk3*, I'm not sure what that stands for but, I hope it's something good. LOL The guys here are great, well most of them anyway. LOL Naw, all of them are great sep me of course.

Guys, I have a hungry 10 y/o girl hanging over my shoulder wanting me to make her breakfast so, I guess I better go for now. It's awfully hard to write with someone looking over your shoulder. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

We're looking at a high of 77 here in San Diego today, under hazy skies. That should burn off this afternoon, leaving nothing but sunshine.

stay safe, warm, and, well, safer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like today's weather is going to be decent almost 60 and a little cloudy. However, today's work schedule is going to suck…Plumbing! Did I ever mention I hate plumbing? Totally hate plumbing. I get to change out the guts in the toilet and take apart the bathroom drain to see was got it slowed to a crawl. The bathtub is slow as well. That's an easy fix, probably balled up with hair. Did I mention I hate plumbing? I really do!!! I rather get bent over and get a belt to the back side than plumb. Did I mention I hate plumbing?

Try and have a better day than I. It shouldn't be to hard as I get to do plumbing. Did I ever mention I hate plumbing?


----------



## jimintx

There is definitely no such thing as fun in plumbing.

I avoid it so much, that I have not gotten the energy together to add some compressed air piping in my shop. For the last couple of years of wishing I had it done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My favorite season is summer, hands down. Longer days, windows open, NO SALT, sunshine (far more than any other season anyway), rough lumber dries faster, fishing, hiking, bicycling, motorcycles, boating, no heating bill, beach going, green grass, leafy trees, cleaner cars, baseball, cooking out and less TV. Those are just he reasons I can think of off the top of my head right now.
Mixed weather forecasts each have built in varying levels of fear mongering relating to anticipated snow accumulation over the next 36 hours, 3"- 6" seems likely so we'll have to wait and see. It's cold out now and the lack of snow is making it barely tolerable but with sustained low temps for the rest of the week and whatever snow we get, winter's back unfortunately.


----------



## saddletramp

A grand good morning y'all from sunny SW Florida. It's a very pleasant 72° here right now with a light breeze and blue skies with a few wispy white clouds. They say it will get to the mid 80s later and they are predicting t-storms over night. We can use the rain and getting it at night is a bonus!!!!

Eeeeegads!!! I was well over 50 posts behind when I signed on. It's taken quite a while to catch up. My stepdaughter has just left for home in the frozen frosty frigid north (Michigan). She has brightened our lives for the last ten days and we are very sorry to see her go. It has been wonderful to have her here but she has kept us so busy that we have had to totally abandon our usual routines. lol. Boy, it's going to take at least a week to catch up on our rest and relaxation. ;^))

TR(i) Steve and C3(PO??) ....... Welcome to the dinner, pull up a chair and pour yourself a cup. Stick around, you'll like it here. Great group of people.

Top ….... My favorite season is anytime that I can run around in shorts and flip-flops. Living in beautiful NW Michigan and making the annual migration to sunny SW Florida, that's about ten months out of the year.

Bbob ….... I'll grant you that plumbing is a PITA but I would rather do plumbing all day every day than to ever paint another room and don't even think about getting me started on ranting and raving about hanging and finishing drywall.

Artsy …..... I thought that I was the only northerner that liked grits?? And what is it I hear about you leaving beautiful northern Michigan and moving to still lovelier than the rest of the world but compared to beautiful northern Michigan, totally mundane southern Michigan?


> ?


?? ARE YOU INSANE???? I spent my whole life trying to get back to beautiful NW Michigan (I was born there) but had to wait until I retired to move back. I cannot even imagine why anyone, ANYONE who is lucky enough to live in beautiful northern Michigan would ever even consider leaving unless for a temporary migration to sunshine and warmth or because they are totally crazy ( I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane!!), nutso, bonkers etc. Think about it my friend, think about it.

When I started this missive it was morning. It's now afternoon so good afternoon from sunny SW Florida. On that note I will take my leave.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had 1 1/2" of snow last night…..all gone now. Cold and dreary now with fine mist.
Made some bar progress this morning. Nearly done.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ultra super good morning, everyone,

The word is that it will be 77 degrees here in San Diego today, under partly unsunny skies. I just looked out and I don't see any clouds at all, just clear blue from the ocean to the mountains. Okay, there may be a slight haze around the edges.

BBob, you should have mentioned before that you didn't like plumbing. Until now, we all thought you loved plumbing. But now you tell us that you hate plumbing as much as I do, What a revelation!

Bill, I just don't know what to say except WOW! That bar is really something to be proud of. Damn fine work, Bill, damn fine. Please tell us that you're going to get some pics after the guy finishes it (I imagine it will take awhile).

May you all be safe and warm, and enjoy the day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill!!! that bar is absolutely awesome!!! I can't wait to see it finally finished. You really knocked it out of the park!!

Now gang hold on to your hats!! The plumbing job went together amazingly easy. First time out of the box and no Problems!!! Thanks to the GOOD LORD ABOVE!!!! Totally unbelievable! I once spent all day and 14 trip to the store replacing a toilet. Now don't get any ideas I'm ever gonna change my attitude about plumbing. I hate plumbing. Totally hate plumbing. Just so you know how I feel about plumbing. I think I lucked out today, maybe.

DonW and ST Bob. I use to transport cars all over the U.S. I've been all over Michigan and your both correct it is a beautiful state. As a matter of fact I've been to all the lower 48 any they are all beautiful in their own uniqueness. But I've found that each state has it's own seriously undesirable areas…downtown. Go to any major city in any state and downtown is the least attractive area. Get off the freeway, see the countryside, the small town and the landscape. Now that's truly, America the Beautiful. Ya gotta love it!! I sure do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't really mind plumbing, but when plumbing goes bad, I hate fixing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I am proud of it. Tyson is really happy with it. Gotta figure something out at the end of the bar and I'll be done. Now I need to build some cabinets behind the bar.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Its another frigid morning outside in NE Michigan. The temp is currently 13 and with the wind chill factored in, it feels like 0. We woke up to about 4" of snow this morning. Our neighboring county to the Northeast got more than double because of the lake effect snow off of Lake Huron. But the sky is blue and it promises to warm up to 23 today. *FF Bill*, you'd like this snow, it's like a powder.

*BB Yeti*, I'll bet you got blasted from this latest winter storm. You probably got it worse than me. Just think, more salt, more salt!

My wife and I had our 1/4 annual medical check up at our doctors yesterday. My wife got good news, her cholesterol was down. Me, I got my usual a$$ chewing. I'm sure some of you have heard it before; loose weight, exercise, lay off the sweets, etc.

Sunday, my granddaughter came out to the shop and was bored and wanted to do something. So I started working on a bird house with her. I let her cut out the shapes on the scroll saw and also let her do some filing on the edges. She did pretty good. She didn't have school today because of the snow so, she just was out here bugging me to hurry up so we can go out and work on the bird house.

*Burly Bob*, I feel for you when it comes to plumbing. I hate it too. But, it's one of those necessary evils in life. You either do it yourself or PAY someone else to do it.

*FF Bill*, I've said it before and I'll say it again, you're darn good at the wood stuff. LOL Great job on the bar.

*ST*, you better hurry home. You're missing all the snowy fun.

Well guys, it's about that time that I get to doing something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah Don we got a decent amount but it looks to be tapering off and I don't see a lot of accumulation outside. The wind was blowing pretty good last night and most of today so it's highly variable depending on where you look. The driveway has ~2" but the wind carries it well through there but between the porch and my shop it looks to be maybe 6" or 7" in spots where it's drifted. Road rippers were out early and frequently doing what they do best and most roads are just suffering from general lack of maintenance with little to no snow.


----------



## dawsonbob

A greatly good day to each and everyone,

For the first time in a while, we're looking at a high of 81 degrees under seriously sunny skies here in San Diego today. This should be the warmest day of the week, cooling substantially to the low 70's over the next few days.

Don said that with plumbing, you can either do it yourself, or pay someone else to do it. The way I look at plumbing is that you're going to have to pay for it either way: in misery if you do it yourself, or in cash if you pay someone else to do it. Misery or cash: it's up to you.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a greatly good day.


----------



## saddletramp

Good afternoon from sunny SW Florida. It was 62° this am, 71° now with a light breeze and partly cloudy skies. Big white fluffy clouds. Mid to high 70s later. A cold front passed through over night and dumped a fair amount of moisture on us but the heaviest rains and T-storms were all to the north of us. All in all, another nearly perfect day.

FFBill ….... AWESOME!!!

Artsy ….... Not Bloody Damned Likely! Missing all the snowy fun is the whole purpose of the migration.

Bbob ….... How plum(b) lucky??? Plumbing or for that matter, any type of repair job never works out like that for me. It seems that every time I get started on a repair I start to find one little job after another, all of which have to be completed in order to complete the original job.

DBob ….... I somehow always seem to end up paying in BOTH misery and cash. ;^)))

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un


----------



## Grumpymike

Plumbing? Putooy, (spitting to clean my mouth) hate it, just plain hate it.
Have you ever noticed that no mater what you need to fit, it just wont 'cause they don't make those any more, and now ya gotta change everything … Mr. Murphy was right, "leak proof seals will, and interchangeable parts won't"

We broke records for this time of the year with a 91° temp yesterday here in the cactus patch. Yep she's warming up, kind of makes me wonder if I missed the spring?? 
With all the rain we've had, lots of stuff in bloom and the grasses that we haven't seen in several years is covering the landscape like a green carpet. ... No one here owns a lawn mower.

I love to see the snow storms … On TV, ... from my nice warm home in Arizona.

Please be safe in whatever you do and be well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

60 and overcast at mom's in La Grande.

Not on much, to much to do. No plumbing! I hate it most of all, more than anyone else!

Sounds like most everyone's favorite season is sunny and warm except for Bill's winters.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. It's a chilly 52° this am and only going to get up to 68°. Brrrrr. However the Sunshine is pouring down out of a crystal clear bright blue sky so I guess that I really have very little to complain about.

Don't have anything else so I'll just say y'all stay safe and warm and have a great one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning. I walked out to the bus stop with my granddaughter this morning and near froze my ears off. With the windchill, it was -2. It's currently 16 heading toward 30 today.

I worked in the shop yesterday with my granddaughter. She bugged me yesterday morning until I went out there with her. We completed her bird house project and she was pretty proud of what she did. Whether it works or not, who cares as long as she was happy making it. She can't wait to hang it up so she can watch the robins make a nest in it.










Boy it looks like the peeps in New York got hammered with snow. I'm glad I'm not there.

*Mike*, if you broke a record already, it looks like it's gonna be a long hot summer.

*Dawson Bob*, You put it well concerning the plumbing issue. I guess it doesn't matter who does the work, we pay for it in the end either way.

Well, I think I'm gonna go out and stir up some saw dust this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a balmy 10° this morning. That's gonna be bad for all the flowering trees, including apple and peach. Bummer. What to do today?


----------



## dawsonbob

Grandfantabulous morning to all and sundry (and that mean you),

78 degrees is the call for the Ides of March here in San Diego under semi unsunny skies. It feels like we skipped spring around here and went straight to summer. That's not what the calendar says, but that's what it feels like. Strangely, they're showing a pretty good chance of rain next Tuesday and Wednesday. We'll see if it happens or not.

Don, you have a cute Granddaughter (but you knew that already). With the front open like that, I imagine the birds are going to feel a wee bit of a draft in there. Should keep the rain off though.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a grandly great Ides of March.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy and overcast in WW. About 50.

Looks like you are Hit Parade Don. She looks happy. She might get more action with bird seed.

I like Pie day better than Ides day ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I'd completely forgotten about Pi day. I'll try to do better next year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I always spell it Pie day because I think Shari's will give but I never seem to get there ;-(


----------



## saddletramp

Supercalifraggilisticexpeealidoeciously good morning y'all from sunny SW Florida (there DBob, beat that). ;^)) 44 bone-chilling degrees here at 7 am. The eastern sky is starting to brighten with a pinkish glow and there is hardly a cloud to be seen so it should be another sunshiny day. It will kick and claw it's way well into the 70s by this afternoon.

Pi day or pie day, what does it matter. My far better half refuses to bake me one and she doesn't even say"let them eat cake". She won't bake me one of those either. Nope, no cookies, no fudge, no candy, no scones, no turnovers, no tarts, no sweet rolls, no donuts, no brownies and most certainly no cheese cake. She is of the opinion that I am already too weight enhanced. Imagine that. lol

Artsy ….... That's one happy looking cutie. You certainly know how to push her buttons.

Thhhàaaats all folks. Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still cold but looks to be warming up here in NE Michigan. The temp this morning was 16 and is now 20 and is climbing to 41 today. The sky's are clear blue with a 7 mph wind out of the WNW. This morning while waiting for the school bus, I could see every star in the sky when my cold breath didn't get in the way. LOL I had to dig out my Pile cap I had left over from my army days.

Yesterday I sanded all the parts that needed to be glued up on my hope chest. I ordered the hardware for the chest from Rockler then glued up the chest with the help of my little helper. So, today I take the clamps off to see how bad it looks. I always hate this part because you never know until the clamps come off if all the parts fit like they are supposed to.

*ST*, I would have thought that because you live in the Cherry capital of the world, you would at least have cherry pie. My wife bakes at least once a week for me and cherry pie is my favorite specially if the cherry's come from Traverse City. Of course with my diabetes, she bakes everything sugar free and I can't tell the difference.

*Dawson Bob and WW Bob*, I guess I didn't spell it out well enough, but the bird house is for Robins. They don't like to be in an enclosed area. I think we'll build a birdhouse for Chickadee's next.

*FF Bill*, I hope that freeze doesn't last long for your flowering trees.

Well guys, I'm gonna head out to the shop to see what damage I can do today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## jimintx

HA, my wife doesn't bake pies or any other desserts either, but it has nothing to do with concern for my health.

.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, and a tremendously terrific day to all,

The high today will only be 74 degrees here in San Diego, and it will be cooling off a bit day by day for a while. Sunny skies right now though. Waiting for corned beef and cabbage tomorrow, to make my life complete. Doesn't take much to make me happy, and corned beef and cabbage will do it every time.

Don't have a wife, so I can eat all the pie, cake, Ice cream and other goodies I want … if I'm foolish enough to do that. Once in awhile I cave in, but I try to resist.

STBob, no one could ever beat 'Supercalifraggilisticexpeealidoeciously,' Never. Can't be done. No how, no way, period. End of story.

Don, I didn't know that about Robins. They're not really a thing in this neck of the woods. Not knowing any better, I was worried about them freezing their little birdie buns off.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a tremendously terrific day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and low 50s in WW today.

STBob, I bet you a as skinny as a comparatively speaking ;-) My wife doesn't bake as much as she used to and she is too good at it! Nuf about that.

Don, I didn't know that about Robins either. Hope she gets a tenant.

I hope Rick is catching lots of fish and no shoulder pain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Busy day today at the station. I had lots of office work to do, meeting and one of my firefighters had a severe allergic reaction to something, maybe her chew. She is now admitted into ICU. I just visited and was able to bring her some food. Today is her birthday and we were having a birthday dinner at the station. I brought her the leftovers.

It was cold to start today, about 30, but warmed up to about 55 with lots of sun. Storms and rain tomorrow.

They say our fruit trees here are done for the year. They will leaf out, but no fruit.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday I picked up "Stick in the Mud" at the Boise Airport. She didn't get in till 10:30pm. Just to darn late to drive home, I'd been up since 6am. Got a motel and came home today. Sorry of yeti and Don about the snow. It was 72 in Boise and 55 today here at home. I honestly have no snow left at my place. Definitely a far cry from a year ago!

Wish I had something witty or amusing to pass on but I don't. Sorry. Guess I'll head to bed.

Ga'night all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Same weather as yesterday, cold again this morning with temps at 16 degrees. We have more snow moving in today. We're supposed to get 1-4" of snow but they are also telling us our high temp for today is supposed to be 39. Somehow that don't compute. Yesterday it got up to 40 and sunny, so I threw the doors open to let the sunshine in. What a nice change.

My clamping held up on my cedar chest with minor problems which I can handle. Speaking of handles, I just sold another beer tap handle on Etsy. I can't believe what people buy. Anyway, it's going to South Carolina as soon as I pack it up.

*FF Bill*, you da man! Taking leftovers to one of your firefighters in the hospital. To bad she couldn't have stayed at the station to enjoy her birthday party.

*Burly Bob*, Since you stayed in Boise overnight, did you and "stick in the mud" go out and enjoy the night life? Maybe a toddy or two, just to say "I missed you dear"?

*Dawson Bob*, I hope that cold front coming through your area doesn't come north to my neck of the woods. I'm tired of cold. Changing the subject, I parked my 8' fiberglass step ladder on the back of my garage. When I went to get it down last year, I found a robins nest with eggs still in it on one of the rungs of the ladder. I did some research on them and found they like open space, that's why I decided to make a robins house. Hopefully that will keep them off my ladder.

*WW Bob*, I hope Rick is catching a lot of fish too because this could be his last fishing trip of the year because of his shoulder.

Well, it's that time to get out and make some sawdust. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's murky out there this morning, but I got the shop cleaned up and covered up some of my insulation walls with osb. So, it's time to go,out there and make a mess breaking down some oak ply for cabinets.
Good news is that my FF is getting out of the hospital this morn.


----------



## dawsonbob

Sure, and top o' the mornin' to yez all,

The prediction is for 73 degrees on St. Paddy's day here in San Diego today, with bright sunny skies and a chance of corned beef and cabbage - one of my favorite meals - later in the afternoon.

Don, I'm not feeling a cold front around here at the moment, but I'd certainly be happy to send you some sunshine. You can start a movement - protect ladders: build bird houses for Robbins.

Bill, it's good to hear that your FF is out of the hospital already.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a grand St. Paddy's day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry Don, but I'm getting to old for night life. Besides She didn't get off the plane till 10:45pm. I'd been up since 5:30am. Straight to the hotel and bed for this old fart. I did have roses for her to help keep me out of the doghouse.

Bill good to hear your partner is recovering.

I got weed spraying today. We've got these nasty little burrs that are the most annoying things. They're just now popping up and I'm in killing mode. We call these things goat heads. I've often use more intense name calling when I catch on a bare foot.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Holy cow! another day of 92° here in the cactus patch … but the heat wave is supposed to end this weekend and get back to the normal mid 70°'s next week. With 10% humidity it's just tee shirt weather like 78° or so in your area.

After the rains the first of the month, we have a plethora of wild flowers that haven't bloomed for years here, but with every good there is some bad, the thistle and burr plants are thick this year and the spikey thorns that get in the dogs paws are also thick. So 15 gal of weed spray to knock them down before they grow their devilishly sharp spines.

Trimmed up a few trees in the yard and did a bit of puttin' and decided that I was tired so I came in … no shop time yesterday, having withdrawals Today but I will get out there this afternoon.

Stay safe, and be well my friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yikes! Holy cow! for sure Grumpymike, add 10 degrees every month and you might see 140 by August ;-(

Mid 40s and rain in WW. Rain chance is hovering between 87 and 95%. Pretty sure it will continue.

BBob, How did "Stick in the Mud" do with the roses? They usually work pretty well ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

A fantastically most excellent supergrand morning to the lot of you,

70. That's the call for today here in San Diego. It's a nice round number, 70 is. Personally, I think 75 or 76 would be a nicer number but no, 70 is what we get. At least the skies are mostly uncloudy. That's something, I guess.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a fantastically supergrand day.


----------



## saddletramp

Good afternoon from sunny SW Florida. 54° at day break, 75° now without a cloud in the sky, nothing but sunshine and blue skies, 81° later. Wonderous!!! Yup, I know that's not a real word but the weather is WONDEROUS anyway.

Top ….... Skinny???? Not in the cards. I was born very skinny so they say but I got over that affliction in a real hurry and I've never looked back. lol

Bbob …..... Good on ya for the roses!!!

Bill …...... Glad to hear that your coworker is doing better. Did they determine what caused her reaction?

Artsy …....... I too do LOVE cherry pie (don't get to have any very often) or cherry anything for that matter or anything with cherries in it or just cherries or dried cherries, ooo, ooo, chocolate covered dried cherries or or or ….......... I think that you get the picture.

Don …....... If you are listening in, I hope that you are relatively pain free and catching fish by the ton and having the time of your life.

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 45 when I first went out at about 0600 with the dogs. I think it's 60 now with nary a cloud.
I doubt Don is catching any fish….maybe Rick is.
I don't think the hospital docs have made any guess on her allergen, but we think it was her tobacco product. I'm sure she will be going to an allergist soon and try to figure it out for sure. I will see her tomorrow for her birthday outing.

Sean and I, well mostly me, worked on his pinewood derby car this AM.

Tonight we will go to my yearly birthday dinner spot. Brews and bread pudding. Yum.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well folks, here it is mid day, and we're heading for another record breaking day of 95° breaking a record of 93° set in 1952 out here in the cactus patch. ... But the forecast is to cool down to the 70°'s Monday and the rest of the week which is normal.
Hmmm, I think I will turn the air on for a couple of days, Yeah, yeah, I'm spoiled, but lookin' good doin' it.
Thinking of Don up there in the teen temps.
I think I need to bottle up some of this clear sunny and warm weather and mail it to Don  and Bbob.

Do it safely, and be well my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I sure could have used it today. I spent most of yesterday spraying weeds at the neighbor's. It's been raining off and on today. What a fricking waste of 2,4D. $40 bucks down the drain.

At least I got the garage cleaned up today. I even cleaned up my bench, first time it's been clean in over a year!
I even built a rack to hold my big forstner bits. They've been rolling around for quite a while getting in the way.

Bill happy birthday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

24 hours of 100% rain finally yielded to overcast. Sun tomorrow.

Bill, It would be too bad if she is allergic to sin, what fun would that be? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You might have got a few of them BBob. It should be rain proof in 2 hours.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is shining bright in the big blue sky above melting what snow we have left. Last Friday the weatherman predicted we were getting snow and by golly, the snow came late Friday night and we got about 3". But, the next morning it started to melt right away with higher than normal temps at 38. It rained and misted most of Saturday. Today it's gonna get beautiful with a high of 46 and tomorrow, it's supposed to get up to 54. Come on Spring!

I missed yesterday's conversation cause the wife and I went down to see my M-I-L. It was her birthday so we took her out to eat at a local restaurant. I'd never been to that eatery before and I was pleasantly surprised at the dead fish they had. It was the best I'd had in a while. Before anyone ask's, it was called Greg and Lou's in Owosso. We left at the butt crack of dawn and got home at 9 pm last night. I'm so tired of riding in a car. In two weeks, we head to the windy city to see my Nephew and his family. More traveling.

*FF Bill*, so glad for your firefighter getting out of the horsepistol. I certainly hope she finds out the culprit that put her in there. In my old shop, I used OSB on my walls too. I love that stuff because it's so versatile and cheap and easy to work with. About your Pine Wood Derby car, I got to work with one many years ago with my son. At the time, I had an old Crapsman table saw and the first thing I did was try to square up the axle shafts on the body. I was a beginning woodworker and didn't check my miter for square. As you can guess, I screwed up the car. It ran slow down the track but, my son was still pretty happy with his car. He kept it for years. I think he kept it because he and dad worked on it together.

*Burly Bob*, you're such a good guy. Roses!

*Mike*, 95 degrees! WOW! I'll take only a portion of that heat. You can keep the rest. LOL

*ST*, When my dad was a young boy, he and his family were dirt poor and would spend the summer in Traverse City picking cherry's. He said he ate cherry's for breakfast, lunch and dinner. He ate so many cherry's when he was young that when he became an adult, he refused to eat them ever again.

*Dawson Bob*, While St. Paddy's day is a great holiday to celebrate (me being of Irish descent), I don't go out and indulge in the spirit of the day any more. However, I do try to go to our local American Legion and contribute my fair share to the Corned Beef and Cabbage dinner's every year. I love that stuff too.

Ok, I've said enough. I'm heading out so I can get some work done today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

May an exceedingly magnificent morning of exceptional greatness be yours,

Well, it's supposed to hit a high of 70 under clear, sunny skies again here in San Diego today. It was supposed to be 70 yesterday, too, but it hit 76. I can live with that.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a surpassingly exceptional day.


----------



## Grumpymike

93° today is forecast with a cooling trend the rest of the week as the High Pressure cell moves away … Clear sunny skies grace this spot in the cactus patch with gentle breezes keeping the air moving.

*wwBob* That 140° temp is scary indeed … the highest temp. ever recorded here is 122°, and let me tell you that's hot, at 110° it starts getting uncomfortable and above that it's just miserable, but the only time we are out in it is walking from the Air Conditioned car to the AC in the store.

Two years ago, our AC bit the dust, and of course it was 112° that day so I called "The Guy", took the Sweet Lady out to dinner and a movie, by the time we got back home it was nice and cool …

Several years ago I was in Pheonix on a project and I had to run into town to pickup some permits so I rode my Goldwing and parked it in the guest parking … putting the kick stand down and my helmet on the mirror … some time later I walked out and saw My beautiful Goldwing laying on it's side, panic stricken I went over to the machine and slowly picked it up and noticed the kick stand emerging from the asphalt as I raised the bike … Moral to this story: Asphalt gets soft at 110°, so use a wide block under the kick stand … even an old pop can works well.

Well back out to the shop, gotta finish up a box I'm doing, and of course there is puttering to do …

Be safe my friends, and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that must have been a sight to see, both the bike and the kick stand!

Well the rain finally quit. WWBob, thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll believe it if I see it.

"Stick in the Mud" and Daughter leave for Baton Rouge tomorrow. AWWW, 10 days of peace and quiet. Me and Duke! It just don't get no better!!! Maybe I can get a few things done that need doing.

DBob it's beginning that time of year when your weather reports are pretty consistent. Where's the adventure in that?

Everybody go make a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

You're right, BBob. We are supposed to get rain Tuesday and Wednesday, and the temps are supposed to go down into the 60's over the next little while.

I suppose I could start doing a left-handed rain dance next week, just to see what results from that. I've given up on right-handed rain dances for awhile, because they're much too powerful for this time of the year. We all remember what happened when I did the right-handed dance this winter, and California almost washed out to sea, so I'll save that for next winter.

I can always pray for snow, but I think the chances are slim this time of year. It didn't even work this winter, and I haven't been able to make a snow angel to this very day.

I'm with you, Bob. I hate it when I have to post boring weather reports. I'll try to do better.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was cleaning the garage/shop to get ready for the start of kitchen cabinets. I'm there! Whilst I was at it I began to wonder about something and was going to pose a question here. Damn if I didn't forget what it was and now I can't for the life of me remember it. I must be getting old. Damn I just remembered I got my first rocking chair check this past week. That confirms it, I am old!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Gang, it was a high about 58 today with some clouds. We just came home after going out and it had rained at some point at home, but not anywhere that we were.
Allergy girl is doing well. She did have some hives again yesterday, but the meds they sent her home with took care of that. She's gonna try to get in to see my allergist asap.
Last night was good. I had an Irish extra stout. It was so stout that it came in a snifter, due to the 8% alcohol. Then I had an oatmeal stout that was good, but not as good. Tonight a Guinness. I still preferred the extra stout.

Hey BBob, didja think of it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful sunny day in WW about 55.

Keep thinkin and tryin BBob. I did that today too, but it finally came back. Hope it doesn't get lost again ;-)

Working in RV today. GEtting ready for the season ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a quote for new tires on the camper the other day. These tires have little wear, but they have a lot of cracking. I'm not risking that for driving to Florida. I will get the tires in a few weeks.


----------



## BurlyBob

As a matter of fact I did remember it Bill. I need a couple of new zero clearance inserts for my band saw. What I have is an aluminum disc that has a small shoulder recessed on the underside. It's a 2" diameter but there's nothing out there aftermarket that will fit. I've looked high and low. That's not surprising as this is an Atlas 912 manufactured in the early 60's. I'm thinking about trying some plexi glass as I have several pieces on hand. Anyone know of someone with a CNC who could cut me several (12) reasonably priced?

Thanks. Brother am I glad I remembered that! That means I've only got sometimers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good idea Bill. I lost the tread off one and a half years ago. Most trailer tires fail because of age long before they wear out the tread.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I agree with WWBob about the new tires. Especially for a family trip.

It's turned rainy and cloudy today. It's suppose to stay that way till Sunday.

It's a big day here. Finally starting those kitchen cabinets! Keep your fingers crossed I don't screw it up to bad.


----------



## dawsonbob

May a great and marvelous morning be yours,

It's cooled off some here in San Diego today. The high for today will only be 66 under very overcast (or clabbered over) skies. Actually,it looks like it could rain, although they say no rain for today, and only a 20% chance for tomorrow. Wednesday though… well, Wednesday is a whole 'nother thing entirely. They're calling for a 90 percent chance of heavy rain and probable thunderstorms. Could be a good day, with 3/4 of an inch of rain possible.

Grumpymike, this thing that's supposed to hit us on Wednesday, will probably hit you by the end of the week. Enjoy.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a marvelous, marvelous day (only if you want to, of course).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Well….I made it back late Saturday night after a long, tiring trip….I rested all day yesterday, and caught up on some good sleep. Hit the rack about 11:00 last night, and I think I died…This morning I had a couple of chores to do for the wife (bank deposit, post office, etc.), then I had a foot doctors' appointment this morning at 10:00, then to the tax office to pay that dunn, and back home for dinner….Man I'm still tired…..The fishing was fair, but not real good….Last Monday a cold front moved in down there, and stay around till Thrusday…It was down to 38-39 in the mornings, then would warm up to the mid 50's, and the wind blew every day we were there….But…it was a good trip, no problems, and we ate really good…You know the motto: eat, sleep, and fish…Friday we had boiled crawfish, with taters, and corn on the cob (we've had that every Friday night for years)....Yummy..!! Then traveled all day Saturday….Surprisingly my shoulder did good, and not much hurting with casting…Seems like it actually loosened up some….But at night…what a killer..!! It would hurt and throb all night. But I kept medicated during the day, so that helped….I'm still tired…Not gonna try and catch up on all the conversation, so I'll join in tomorrow….Going for a nap now, so later, guys….I need more rest….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad to see you back, Rick, and equally glad to hear that your shoulder is kinda okay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 50 at wake up time and went all the way to 84 today. That was a record. Tomorrow only 62 and Wednesday only 43 with possible sleet. Weird weather.
I will be getting new tires before my camper goes another 15 miles. Just waiting a while before I un-winterize.

This is for Rick….a picture of my saw with new wing and unifence with uni-t fence. Still getting used to it. I'm glad your shoulder held up. You've had poor weather 2 years in a row.









Here's the cabinets I'm working on for behind the bar. Upper is open shelves. Lower is narrow cabs with doors on either side of a little fridge.


----------



## dawsonbob

Both the saw and the cabinets are looking good, Bill. The cabinets will look great behind the bar.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from sunny SW Florida. Sunday my far, far, far better half suffered a small stroke. She is doing well but is still in the hospital while they do more testing to determine exactly what caused it. They say that she should have a complete recovery. Just takes time. All of your good thoughts for her speedy recovery would be much appreciated. This whole thing has had me scared half to death. Guess that I could use a few good thoughts too. :^)

Y'all stay safe and warm and have a good'un.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I think I'm getting rested up more…I feel a little more perkier this morning, so that's an improvement….It was 60 when I made it to the coffee pot to pour my first cup of the morning….The wife is getting ready for her bible study class, so I'll just lounge around….The high today is supposed to get to 73, but it's clabbered over really heavy, and the threat of rain looms in the air for the next several days…It tried a little while ago, but never made it..It's coming..

Bill…..I appreciation the dedication of your saw on my behalf…lol..It looks like a good fit for all the parts you added to it…Now you really do have a "hybrid" with the combo of the two…Don't worry…you'll get used to it in no time, and it'll serve you well in your endevors, and pursuit of wood working…..Enjoy that beast…The bar and the new cabinets are outstanding craftsmanship…..The guy will be happy with the results, I'm sure….

DonW…....Really sorry to hear of your wife's illness….Strokes can be very scary, but I'm glad it wasn't any worse. It's hard to know what causes them…My mom had several mini-strokes before she died, along with other problems….It's good to know that she'll recover completely with time….Your nursing skills will come into play, and I'd bet you're a good one, too…Tell her all the guys on the thread are thinking of her, and a speedy recovery….

Well gang, that's about all I have for now…My shoulder gets to hurting when I type, so I'll check you guys later….


----------



## dawsonbob

Most goodest fantabulous morning ever, everyone,

Well, it started out sunny this morning, but now the clouds are starting to roll in. We'll still reach a high of 69 here in San Diego today, but tomorrow will be about 6 degrees cooler with rain and thunderstorms. Cool.

STBob, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's stroke. Strokes are scary things, and almost as hard on the spouses, I think. I'll be pulling for both you and your wife. I'm sending all my best thoughts your way.

Rick, take care of that shoulder. Take it nice and easy.

Everyone stay safe, warm and have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly everything here at Mom's about 50.

Sorry to hear about the stroke STBob.

Glad your should made it through the fishing Rick.

Gittin old aint for the faint of heart. Mom is 90 and this low pressure system aggravates her ARTHRITIS. Oops, my fat finger hit caplock with the "A" but I'm too lazy to retype it ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Spring would be my favorite season if I could play baseball.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful, but cold morning here in NE Michigan. The sky is clear blue with mild winds but is quite cold. The temp is 16 and with the wind chill factored in, it feels like 7. It's supposed to reach of a high of 35 today. The last couple of days have been really nice with temps in the low 50's.

I've been really busy in the shop and with doctor appointments. I did manage to get some more work done on the chest, but it's been slow with lots of interruptions. Today, I am going over to help clean out the garage of the next estate sale I'm working. Here is a picture of what I'm up against.










*Rick*, I'm glad you made it home unscathed and your shoulder is still in working order.

*ST*, I'm so sorry for the sad news about your wife's stroke. I hope everything turns out well for both of you.

*FF Bill*, Nice cabinets. I don't know what else to say. Good Job.

*Burly Bob*, I have confidence that you will do a nice job too on your cabinets as well.

Well guys, I have to get myself ready to go work on that garage. I hope I find lots of treasures there. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang (almost afternoon),

As bad as I hated to clean the sunroom, and get the remaining firewood back outside on the rack, it had to be done….Being by myself makes it a little difficult, but I got 'er done…The tractor, along with the trailer makes it pretty easy, and I didn't have but about 25 sticks of wood to move and stack….Then I had to put things back in order in the sun room, and had to sweep and vacumn all the wood chips up, and clean some more….Moved into the house, put all the fireplace tools, paper, etc. off the hearth, and vacumn the carpet, and put things back in the house….But…It's done, and I'm ready for Spring now…..

It was 50 when I rose and went for my morning java..It had rained some last night, and early this morning, and was sprinkling at coffee time….The high today will be 57, with lots of clabber, possibly more rain, and the low will be 45…..I still have a couple of more chores to get done before my surgery next week, like get the oil changed on my truck, and suburban….My boat hasn't been moved since last October, so I'm gonna try to run it, if possible wsith the help of a fishing bud….After the 30th, I'll be down and out for about 3-4 months…

dawsonBob and Bob (WW)....Thanks for the well wishes on my return trip….I appreciate it….Also Don, too….

Don…..You've been busier than a ******************** dog with that latest project, but it looks like it's coming together nicely..And that's quite a mess of crap you've got to shift through on your next estate sale full of junk…Sure do hope you find a treasure or two…..It's gonna be a very long time before I can work the wood….I'll just have to go out to the shop and sit and dream about a project…....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

64 is what they say it will be here in San Diego today. It's a little wet out, but not real bad. The storm that was predicted to come rolling through and leave 3/4 of an inch of rain in it's wake has been a bust, so far. They're now saying that we'll only get 0.3 inches of rain out of this thing. Thunder? Lightening? Well,none so far, although they say it's coming…later. We'll see. I was actually hoping for a lot more out of this storm. May have to start dancing again.

STBob, how are you holding up? Any news on your wife?

Don, holy-moley, what a chore. I wonder what it looked like before the grenade went off. Actually, I shouldn't say anything. People who live in glass houses, and all that.

Rick, all that time you won't be able to do any woodworking might be a good time to design some project for when you get better.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry and have a good time doing it.


----------



## BurlyBob

STBob, prayers for your wife's quick full recovery.

Don that looks more like a hoarder's mess than an estate.

Hope you keep on the mend there Rick.

I'm slowly working my way into these arched raised panel doors. I've decided to build a prototype first and see how it goes. It's always a challenge to learn a new technique.

As for the weather here it's surprisingly sunny and mild. Idaho Power must be expecting a big runoff as the reservoir is 57 feet below full pool. From what I hear there is no place you can launch a boat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another nice day at mom's about 55. A little of everything but snow ;-)

BBob, The Idaho snow pack is about 2x normal. The Boise River is running a flood stage plus a little to get rid of all the water. Lucky Peak, Anderson Ranch Dam and Arrow Rock are all about 1/2 full. I think they are worried about a warm snap melting so much water they can't hold it back with the dams filling too fast. Irrigators should be happy this year. Too bad they can't put the excess back in the aquifers that they have been pumping down in recent years.

Don, That sale might hold some real treasures in that pile ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold and sunshiny day here in NE Michigan. The temp is 30 degrees and projected to get to 41. It was quite cold yesterday and I think the temps made it to 30 for the high. It's gonna get better tomorrow.

Well, the garage clean-out went so-so. The story on the garage is that the people died about 5 years ago and the kids rifled through everything and took what they wanted and left a mess. The residence was left untouched since. So, the garage is what the kids left us to go through. And, after cleaning up what we could, we didn't find much. Most of the tools were gone, things they either didn't find or didn't want was left behind. Here are a few things I was able to get, which is not much.










I think the coolest thing I got was the three sided pipe threader. I also got the metal Lufkin folding rule, spoke-shave and a set of irons for an old plane with the inscription " Sandusey Tool Works".

*Rick*, I'm sad that you're not gonna be able to work in your shop for a while. I guess, just sit back and enjoy the summer the best you can.

Well guys, I think it's time to head out to the shop and try to finish my project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

After a terrible night of sleeping, and waking up at 6:30, I staggered to the kitchen for my morning brew….It was 47 and pretty well clabbered over, but the sun finally broke through, and the clabber is fading away, so the high will be 71, so says the weather channel….So now I'm doing my report and waiting on the plumber to come out and work on a couple of sinks that are slow draining….prolly gummbed up with crap…..also waiting to hear from my yard man as to when he can get here…..I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row before next week before my surgery…..Get the oil changed in both autos, etc…..So now it becomes a rat race, and the rats are winning..!!

dawsonBob…..It sounds good on paper, but I don't think I can do any designing, being right handed, and with a sling on…..and my mind ain't good enough to design it there…..memory, and all that….!!! But…you had a good plan…just wish it would pan out…!!

BurlyBob…..Good luck on the raised panel doors…with arches….I've never built one with arches, so it'll be interesting to see how yours comes out…..I'd bet they are gonna be great….And….the shoulder is the same..just killing time, and a few light drugs till next week…..Then it's downhill from there….!!!

Well gang, the plumber just called and on his way, so I'll say adios for now….More to come, later….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I think we were typing and posting at the same time…..Looks like you found a couple of goodies in all that pile…I have a Lufkin folding ruler that belonged to my grand father, but his was wood…At least I think it's a Lufkin, as I haven't looked at it in so long….Yep…about all I can do afterwards is set back and watch the grass grow and the birds eat…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A grandly goodful morning to all,

It's predicted to be 64 here in San Diego again today, and the sky is overcast. They say there's a 20% chance of rain, but I seriously doubt we'll get any. The 'storm' that came through yesterday gave us only a measly tenth of an inch, instead of the predicted 3/4 of an inch. I was more than a little disappointed. What's worse is that we didn't get any of the thunder and lightning I was looking forward to. Bummer.

Don, it looks like you had a disappointing day, too. That's not much of a haul for having to clean that garage. From your picture yesterday,I thought you'd find all sorts of treasures in that pile.

Rick, you can always use Sketchup, which can be fun on it's own, to capture the designs in your mind. I think you can use Sketchup with only one paw, if you have to.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, andhave a grandly great goodful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Work has been hectic for me the last few days. I'm ready to go home. Nothing serious, just lots of things to work on and get done. We were supposed to have training at a sewer plant this morning, but it got rained out. Damn. Yesterday was nice. Today we had rain and storms in the morning with some clearing and warming this afternoon.
I delivered the last of the wooden car parts today. Here they are sitting in place on the car. They seem to fit ok.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and somewhat chilly here in NE Michigan. The temp is 36 with a high of 49 expected. The weatherman got it wrong this time. They said it was supposed to just rain with a high of 60 today and this weekend. It's gonna be a far cry from that with freezing rain tonight and tomorrow and low temps this weekend.

I don't have much to report today. Just the same ol stuff yesterday. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

I woke up to the sound of howling winds, and leaves hitting the windows…Boy, it is really blwoing a gale out this morning, and it hasn't let up yet….There are wind warnings on the area lakes today, and I can see why…It was nearly 65 at 7:15, and I was nearly hot when I arose…..Still have the winter covrs on the bed, but hey'll be coming off real soon….I looked out the kitchen window as I was pouring my coffee, and saws a big limb laying in the yard that had broke, and fell from high atop the oak tree….I went to inspect, and tried to move it, but couldn't due to my sore shoulder..So…it'll have to lay there till I can get someone to do it….I have a new yard crew that's supposed to be here one day next week to do the yard work….Anyway, the high will be 74, with plenty of wind, lots of clabber, and the possibility of rain…..Not much else to report around here for now….

dawsonBob….I tried Sketchup once, but just couldn't get the hang of it…And, I'd have to do it left handed and that's a bust…!! Hope you get some rain, also….Everything is blooming out here in the mountains, so the moisture will help with the growth…

Bill…..Is that the last of the wood parts you have to make for the old car..? That sucker looks like something Bonnie and Clyde drove, and Al Capone, and Baby Face Nelson, and John Dillinger back in the '30s….!! Those cars back then had "suiside doors" that opened backwards…Pretty neat cars..!!

Don….That weather up in your neck of the woods just keeps hanging on, bud….If it keeps that up, it may be June before you see warm weather…!!

That's about all I have for now…Kind of like Don…..same old crap….different day.!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I may have to make another part or two before it's all over, but it will be a while. One of the parts I made previously needs some mortises thru them. I will have to get that back from him. I hope to see this thing get done, but he's got a lot of work. For him it may be more about the fun of working on it.

Boy is the wind blowing here too. Blowing evening storms in…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining like that cow and the flat rock. Yesterday was beautiful. Kind of like Bill's weather. Another screwy night's sleep.

Rick that sucks about your surgery sidelining you. About those raised panel doors. I'm doing a couple of practice doors before I start the real thing. That has turned out to be a good idea as I've learned from some mistakes along the way. I've got a Delta router table I bought back in the 90's. I've hardly used till the last few years. I almost ruined it yesterday by cross threading the spindle that the collet screws onto. Thankfully I got my neighbor to fix it for me. We're an interesting combination. He's the mechanical type and I do wood. We trade off as needed. Seems to work pretty well. I'll try and post a couple of photos of the finished prototype door later today.

Bill please post some photos of that car when it's finished.

Time to get after it.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelously magnificent morning to all,

67 is the temperature the prognosticators have prognosticated for here in San Diego today, with clear skies up above. Of course they're up above: that's where they should be. be kinda silly to have skies down below, unless you're a pilot or an astronaut. Earlier in the week they were predicting rain for tomorrow. That's been cancelled. I may have to start dancing again if I want to see any more moisture around here.

Well, Rick.there must be something you can do left handed…

BBob, I'd kinda like to see those raised panel doors myself, if you feel like posting them.

Bill, I'm with BBob. I, too,would like to see photos of that car when it's finished,

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy at mom's today, about 50.

Rick, I practiced my left handed moves for a couple weeks prior. Glad I did! ;-)

BBob, those practice doors are a good idea. I remember a few unanticipated mistakes. I should have made a trial run ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the first prototype door. I don't think it looks to bad for the first one. That friction burning is sure annoying though. I used a bunch of beech I had from another project for this and the next door. I've decided to use then for a hanging wall cabinet in "Stick in the Mud's" sewing room. They'll be painted so the burn marks don't matter that much. That makes me think I should try a piece of red oak on that panel raising bit to see to bad it burns. I'm pretty sure cleaning that bit will help reduce the burning.










I'm done for the day think I need to eat something. Feels like my blood sugar is a little off. Check back with you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez. I think that looks great.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's your first try, BBob? Like Bill said, it looks great.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys. I appreciate the vote of confidence. I'm pretty sure that by the end of next month I'll have this down pat, never to be done again. Isn't that the way it works?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola, amigos, como sta,

It was 57 at 7:45, and the high will be 66, with partly clabbered skies, turning to darker skies a little later…It started raining here last night about supper time, and it came down with a fury…It was still raining when I hit the rack, and it rained all night long…It quit just as I went for coffee. The sun broke out for a bit, but back to clabber now, and more on the way…..

dawsonBob….I can do a lot of things left handed, like catch a baseball, hoist a coffee cup, even write a little, and many more, but I can't draw a lick with that hand….One of the hardest things is gonna be wiping my….well…you got the jest…lol..!!....Prolly getting dressed, putting my sneakers on, and so on and so on….But I'll make it…one way or another…..I may just have to run around in my skivvies and Tshirt….

Bob (WW).....I'm practicing a little, but typing is difficult, left-handed, and one finger at a time….This sucks.! Glad to hear you're getting some moisture at your mom's place….It's getting that time of year for us all.

BurlyBob…..Stellar job on the doors, my friend….Stellar..!! I've made lots of panel doors, but never a raised one, and never with arches….I don't even own a panel raising set of bits….I tried raising a panel on the table saw once out of MDF for practice, but that's all….Looks like the burn makes will sand out easy enough. The mortise and tenon frame looks nice and tight….Excellent…!!! And for your first time to make one, you did gooood!!!

It's time to pour another cup of java, and now it's raining again, so I'll say adios for now…Keep them post coming, and as of next week, all I will be able to do is read the post till I learn a new skill…lol..!!! But until then, I'll keep posting, also…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick's rain hit here about midnight. It rained hard and blew hard for about an hour.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, what a beautiful sunny morning. Sort of slept in, well not sort of, I did sleep in and it's done wonders. After 2-3 nights of broken sleep it was just what I needed.

Two things Rick. First thanks for the comment about the door. These are not the first raised panels I've done. Just the first with arches. I've got to tell you there is something unsettling about not having that fence on the router table when you run that arch thru that big 3 1/4" bit spinning at 12000 rpm. This might take me a little longer than I thought. I'm very cautious maybe overly cautious in situations like that. I could tell you a couple of cop stories about me in a pickle that didn't scare me as bad as, fast spinning highly sharpened tool steel!

Second thing Rick; you skivvies and a tshirt, prancing around the house. Serious visual pollution!

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurleyBob,

I understand what you're saying about the router, and not being able to use the fence.. It scares me too…I don't like to use it when I can't use the fence….

And on the serious visual pollution: I won't be polluting anyone that I know of except my wife, and she was polluted a long time ago…just like I was….Pollution runs rampant around here…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Goodest of mornings, and a totally terrific afternoon, everyone,

66 pleasant degrees under partly cloudless skies here in San Diego today, with no rain in sight. None. Nada. Zilch. I feel a dance coming on.

Rick, do like WWBob said,and practice using your left hand. You'll become fairly accomplished more quickly than you thought you could. At least learn to put on your clothes: the image of you running around in skivvies and a tee shirt just isn't a pretty one.

BBob, Rick's right, those burn marks would probably sand out without too much trouble. You know, I could be way off base here, but isn't 12000 rpms awfully fast for a bit that size? What does the manufacturer suggest? It could be that a slower, safer speed would get rid of the burn marks, too. Just a thought, you understand.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a totally terrific day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

12,000 is the top end of recommended speed for a bit that size. It can go down to about 8000, but the router may not go that low. I have never done an arched panel, I would think the best way to eliminate burn marks is to make a very light last pass without pausing. The problem obviously is the nature of the free handed routing. I do a lot without the fence, but not something that large.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is this years pinewood car. Sean this year.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a really nice derby car. Some work and thought went into that one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back in WW. I was greeted by rain, of course.

I saw a load of 3 twine baled hay. That brings back memories I wish I didn't have!

Bovines were enjoying the first tender greens of the season.

Saw a guy at a rest stop fixing the tube the blew out of turbo on his 6.0 Ford Superduty. He said it is a common problem pulling heavy. Not the first time for him. Also saw a new Ford coming up fast in the hammer lane as I approached a long 5% grade. He pulled in behind me and soon vanished in the distance. I am beginning to value my old 7.3 diesel more and more everyday. It can't be replaced!

Nice door BBob. Are you sure that is a practice door, looks like a keeper to me ;-) I would be more concerned by that bit too than a hit with 480 volts.

Bill, Nice car. Hope it takes all the marbles!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that's a great derby car. I remember those days, building derby cars. The kids always hit me up to build them. I'm not a car guy and it was always a real struggle. Yours is pretty darn cool.

Okay the next chapter on those D#%$ cabinet doors. I made 4 attempt to cut another arched top today. I kept getting the left side corner torn out on the router bit. Four freaking times!!! I quit just short of throwing a piece of wood thru the window. I've got to figure out a way to cut that corner with out getting chewed up. Back at it in the am.

Oh yeah, you are all probably correct about that speed for that big bit. Sadly this router table has only one speed 12000 rpm. When this table dies and it could be sooner than later. I'm shopping around for Woodpecker or JessEm type setup. I want it ready to be set up and put to work, don't want to have to build one, just start working.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, can you leave excess material and cut after routing?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I've been looking for a decent 7.3 powerstroke without a bazillion miles for quite some time now and the good ones that do pop up are usually priced astronomically. The later motors got progressive more complicated and more expensive to maintain not to mention everything that was added created another failure opportunity. The 6.7 scorpion motor was supposed to be a little more reliable but it's still covered with ~400lbs. of epa crap that makes it less efficient than it otherwise could be and harder to work on. Hang onto that 7.3 as long as possible!


----------



## oldsailor59

crazy weather here in central NC. Warmest February on record, then 7 days this month with a high of 40 and low of 20. Today should be nice with a high around 75.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks like a nice day in store here in the mountains. I think the rain is gone for a couple of days. It was 52 at wake up and coffee time, with mostly clabbered over skies. The high should hit 73, and now a lot of the clabber is fading, too…...You guys are real characters….and funny !! When I got the instructions from the hospital and doctor, it said not to wear britches w/ zippers and buttons, wear loose clothing, and no lace up boots…(??).....So… I figured skivvies and a t shirt would be all right to wear up there….!! They don't get any looser than that….lol..!! Might take a pair of sweats just in case I get a lot of stares…and boos..!! Wouldn't want people to go blind on my account..!!

Bob (WW), and dawsonBob….I'm practicing my typing left handed as I write this.. It''s slow going, and one finger at a time, but what the heck….I'm in no hurry.

BurlyBob….Keep working on those raised panel doors.. you'll get them, eventually the way you want them. Can you use some sort of backer board on the corners to keep them from blowing out..? My router that's in my r.t. is variable speed, (I think it has 4-5 speeds), and also my hand-held is the same..both plunge routers…If you had one, the variable speed would help greatly…

Bill….Stellar job on the race car with your son….It looks like a miniature, so how do you race them..? Hope y'all win..!!

That's all I have for now….I'm headed to the shower, then put on my everyday skivvies and t-shirt….I'll save my dress skivvies and t-shirt for the hospital…..!! Later, y'all…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a hazy damp morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 37 reaching for 47 and the forecast is for the rain from Arkansas and Missouri to come up and wash us away. It rained on and off yesterday but, I was tucked away in my shop doing my thang.

Here's my two cents on the router burns. I've heard that the burn marks are caused by the build-up of burn on the router bits but, I've found another way to cure that burn problem. Make your first pass a little oversize than you can make the second or final pass at the correct size. Whether you're making raised panel doors or a simple cove, they will burn when you try to take too much stock off at once. Make your second pass by taking just a little bit of material on your final pass. I hope that helps.

I'm getting close to being done on my chest, but it's taking too long to get it finished. I finally put the lid on yesterday and did some more sanding. I was gonna put in a sliding tray inside the box, but because of the locking mechanism interferes with that part of the project. Speaking of the locking mechanism, I bought this thing from Rockler and they failed to tell me I needed a 9/16 brad point drill to make the hole for the lock. I don't have one nor do I have a 9/16 Forstner bit so, I've been trying to find a brad point bit. Yesterday I bought a speed bit at the local hardware store and found it tears the material too much. So, they are gonna order me a brad point bit this week. But, I may have to break down and buy one through Rockler.

*Burly Bob*, your doors look great. Someday I'll take that challenge.

*FF Bill*, I like your pine wood derby car. Did your son carve it out or did you "dad"? It doesn't matter, it's a great looking car and you and your son worked on it together. Like *WW Bob*, I too hope it takes all the marbles.

*Rick*, the vision of you in your ****************************** Tighties is beyond anything I can imagine. LOL Just kidding, I had to run around in my sweats while I was laid up for about 3 months. My wife had to help me get dressed everyday. She even had to help me in the bathroom too. Talk about embarrassing!

Welcome to the madness *Scott*. I hope you enjoy this site.

Well guys, as usual, I ran on too much. So, I'm out the door to play in my shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all.

First things first. Welcome to Scott. It's nice to see new folks join in.

WWBob I've thought of that as well but then you have to make the side cuts on end grain and that would also lead to tear out.

I used a template for the arches. First cut to rough pattern that a straight bit with a bottom bearing to clean it up.
That might sound odd but when the bearing is in the router table the bearing is at the top. I'm going to play around with using 1/4" hardboard to extend past the end of the arch an inch or so. Maybe that way I'll be able to avoid the corner catching and tearing out. There's got to be a simple solution. If I can't figure it out it's back to my buddy with the cabinet shop. You should have seen him grin at those arches. Told me the wife was making it hard on me…again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, can you change the order that you are doing things to help with tearout? Perhaps cut the right side before the end…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

RAiny in WW this AM, might see the sun, might not, will be about 50, situation normal.

Welcome aboard Scott. I'm getting sea sick just knowing there are boats on the ocean ;-)

bigblockyeti, The only thing I have against my 99 Superduty is Ford built them with the auto thief in mind ;-( They fixed the transmission under warranty and it has held up without anymore troubles. The dealer sold me lifetime oil change for $150. ;-) They should have known better. I always keep my vehicles until the scrappers won't even take them. Hope you find a good one. My neighbor who is a Ford mechanic told me they go for a premium. A friend with a newer truck around 2008 +/- told me he had a maintenance cost of $6000 to get it running when it stopped.

Don, BAthroom was a primary practice focus. Glad I started that one early. Barely got the hang of it in time ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was 52 upon wake up. It's been cloudy and 60 all morning, but it appears to be getting brighter out.
I found this generator on CL. 17,500 Watts should take care of our needs just fine.









I really did like my '02 f250 with the 7.3. Just should have bought a crew cab back then. With the exception of the suspension problems I had last fall, my 08 has been great. I have 154,000 miles and it runs just as it did new.

BBob, I was thinking backwards before. I think you need to cut the ends first. That way the tearout will be removed when you cut the sides.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that looks like a beast of a generator! I know it's nice to be prepared but hopefully you won't have to use it too much.

Bob, there's a guy on Youtube, his channel PowerStroke help.com thoroughly discusses the pros and cons of all the PowerStroke engines from their inception. It looks like the very best I could do buying used is the last of the 6.0 powered trucks of which 2007 was the last year and then have it "dealerproofed". Supposed to be the best of both worlds with just enough technology to be able to produce great power and mileage without all the failure prone, inefficient and expensive emissions crap. The 6.4 is a good motor for the vast majority of the people that have them but no one ever advertises their truck is running good, only the bad stuff seems to be passed around, same with the 6.7. I'd really love one of the earlier 6.7 Cummins motors in a Dodge with a manual transmission (NOT built by Chrysler) but based on my experience having owned Chrysler products in the past they can't even spell corrosion resistant. A Mega Cab would be nice though, like a Suburban with a bed on the back of it!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

66 degrees under lead colored skies here in San Diego today, with no rain in sight. I'm starting to workup to a good rain dance. Might take me awhile, but I'm thinking about it.

Bill, now that's a generator if I ever saw one. If it's as beefy as it looks, it should be a winner.

BBob, Bill's right. Everything I've ever read, seen or experienced says to cut the ends (end grain) first so you can clean up when you cut the long sides.

Welcome aboard, Scott. You found one of the friendliest threads on Lumberjocks, and that's saying something, cause everyone is pretty friendly on Lumberjocks.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a stellar day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, my 6.4 is running good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks bigblockyeti, I'll check that guy out when I gt a little time.

The fellow I talked to that was broke down said his truck was the first or send year after the transition from the 7.3. He said they released them before they had the technology perfected. He just has to take it easy on pulling long hills. His 5th wheel looked a little bigger than out first one. Probably weighted 15k or more. His turbo blew out the tube pulling several miles of 6% grade.

Bill, What are you running that you need that much genrator?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The 6.0 we had at the Fd blew the turbo hose off many times.

Running my all electric house with no fire place. Still can't run my furnace, as it's 20 kw. With this I can run all other appliances, plus a well.


----------



## BurlyBob

I messed around a little in the garage and I'm pretty sure if I use a piece of hard board that a little longer on either side of the top rail it'll solve my problems.

You guys talking diesels. I used a 1998 dodge 3500 with that first 24 valve cummins. An amazing truck and engine. That engine never gave me a lick of trouble. Just about everything else on the truck gave me problems but not that engine. I was running hotshot with a 3 car trailer, licensed to 26000. I ran pretty much loaded all the time. 20 months of solid driving I put 230,000 miles on that truck. I took off one time and didn't get back home for weeks. After a couple of other trips of 4 weeks plus on the road, Stick in the Mud said, "your insurance is up in December and your thru driving." I briefly courted the idea again after retiring but I decided I liked sleeping in my own bed instead of the back seat of that truck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cool, damp and foggy out this morning in NE Michigan. The temp this morning is 42 with a high expected of 48. I'll take it, anything is better than freezing.

Can't do much more on my cedar chest due to the waiting game on the brad point bit. So, today I think I'll start another project. Here's the cedar chest as it is today.










*ST*, I hope your wife is doing well with the stroke.

*Rick and FF Bill*, I seen that you guys had some nasty storms run through your area last night. I hope all is well with you guys.

*Burly Bob*, I hope you can solve your router whoa's. Good Luck.

Well guys, that's all I have for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good rainy morning to all. We have hit kind of a rainy patch. Nothing really severe here, just rain. In fact it's raining hard again. Hope it at least slows down when I go get my generator in a few hours. I really don't like rain.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's a delightful looking chest.

It's time of year out here where the weather is a roller coaster ride. It froze last night and might creep to the upper 40's. Oh yeah and it might rain again. I'm in agreement with Bill, I don't much like rain either.

Do any of you guys have a Porter Cable 3 1/4 horse router. I looking around and everything shows 5 speeds. Are they fixed speeds or can you adjust in between as well. Seems my router table has a 3/4 horse motor and I'm noticing it loosing power. Once I loose the motor I'm screwed they don't build those anymore. I went looking for parts and found most are out of production. Guess it sucks to for tools to get old just like me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a PC 7539 and I believe you could have infinite speeds but there are 5 positive detents that would be difficult to stop between so yeah for all practical purposes, it's only 5 speeds.

What router are you currently running?


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Yeti. I'm in the studying and looking around phase. I'm leaning towards that JessEm table & fence setup.
I've got loads of time before I make firm decision.


----------



## jimintx

artsy, I like the way brad point bits cut so much that a few years back i just bought a set to "get it over with", about 8 bits in the set as i remember - I'm too lazy to go look.

They are nice - I use them in my drill press, mostly. I recently realized I had lost one, and picked up a replacement for it at the local Woodcraft store - for about 6 bucks, i recall. Buying the replacement assures that I will eventually discover the hiding place of the missing bit.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning from the mountains, gang,

It started raining last night around 12:15, just as we were finishing up a movie…It was lightening big time, and the "tater wagons" were rolling loudly. It rained hard all night with the above happening, and I woke up at about 6:30, and it was still gettin' it….As I type this, it's still raining, very clabbered over, no sun, and no clearing skies…I suspect it'll rain on and off all day long….It was 57 at coffee time, and the high will be 70 (?)....I don't have my rain gauge out, but I suspect it's rained about 1 1/2"..maybe a little more…..

Don….. That cedar chest looks really nice, well made, and the assembly is tight…..Have you thought a bout a finish yet.? I've made several bird feeders out of cedar, and I used Spar varnish on them (but they are outside projects), so you might want to use just a varnish (just a suggestion), or poly will work….A couple of coats should do it….

BVurlyBob….I have 3 plunge routers….Two are Hitachi M12V's…3 1/4 horse, and variable speeds (5)...Then I have a 1 3/4 horse plunger that's a Ryobi..I've never owned a Porter Cable, and have had these for 20+ years…You sure don't stagger them 3 1/4's….I normally run mine between 2 1/2--3 on the speed…sometimes a little slower with the bigger bits…...Like I said before, I don't have a set of panel raising bits..I guess I need to invest in a set…someday….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I loaded up my big genny in the pouring rain. Boy did I get wet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, have you been turning that big bit with 3/4 horse…..therein might be your problem. 
They have speed numbers listed on them, but it usually is just a dial that goes from low to high and every little bit you turn the dial changes the speed a little bit. Those big bits really need at least 2 1/2 horses.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

65 degrees under partly cloudy skies, which means it's only partly sunny here in San Diego today. I must be missing something, 'cause I don't see the sunny part anywhere. Not raining again today.

I can kinda understand those of you who don't really like rain, because you live in places where you get a lot of it. Me, I love the rain, mostly because we get so little around here, so when we do get it, it's a treat.

Don, that's a nice looking chest. Should finish up just fine.

Yep, Bill, that's a 'rator that should do the job, all right. You could have waited for a dry day to go get it, but where's the adventure in that?

BBob, as Bill pointed out, a 3/4 hose motor is a problem with bits that size. I've never owned a PC router, so I can't help with speed control on those. I use a Bosch 1617 evspk 2 1/4 hp. The speed dial on that goes from 1 to 6, and is infinitely settable for in between speeds. You might want to take a look at them https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1617EVSPK-4-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B00005RHPD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490640856

Everyone stay safe, warm and have an enormously great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Bob. Gotta work the next 2 days and then we are going camping. Today was the only day to do it.


----------



## dawsonbob

That works out well then, especially if you were to have one of those big storms that knocks the power out: you'd be all set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast, sunny, and partly cloudy in WW about 50. A normal everything day.

Nice work Don.

Bill, That should get the job done.

I'll work on the RV today, some more.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cool start to the day here in NE Michigan. The temp is 39 with calm winds and cloudy sky's. The high for today is 51.

I did some cleaning up in the shop yesterday and started on another project that I need to get going on. Nothing special though.

*Jim in TX*, I have a complete set of brad point bits but, it only goes up to 1/2".

*Dawson Bob* and the rest, that's some good info on Routers. That speed thing makes perfect sense. That's why I hang around with you guys, you're all smart.

*FF Bill*, that's a good size generator. That should do it.

*Rick*, I knew you guys were gonna get that crap and now you've got another round heading towards you again. Hold on to your hat.

Well gang, I'm gonna head out and get something done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dreary with a little mist and 48° this morning in the rust belt. It looks like we may finally be done with winter (fingers crossed) but it's snowed more than a few times in April's past so I'm hesitant to shout for joy just yet. 
I've been putting out birdseed, old bread, and just last night whole dried corn to see what animals I can attract in front of my new trail camera. I'm really Hoping to attract more turkeys as I've seen four toms a month ago and seven hens just last week. Well I've gotten 50+ videos of the same raccoon mowing down everything in sight, by the time turkey season rolls around at the end of April, this pig is going to be big enough to eat a turkey! All bait has to be removed a minimum of ten days prior to hunting to comply with the rules but at this rate the raccoon will have eaten more corn than a dozen frozen turkeys a the grocery store would have cost me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Top of the morning, guys,

Once again we have very clabbered skies, and the temp was 56 at coffee time about 7:45….It looks like rain, but none until maybe tomorrow or Thrusday and Friday…I like rain, and lots of it…The high will be 70, and there's not a whisper of wind….The change is weather or humidity is making my old bones ache this morning, and of course my shoulder is giving me fits…I haven't been able to take any meds since last Thrusday, so that doesn't help, either….After my surgery Thrusday I can get back on them…..If I could just have a couple of Advil….Not..!! I have to be at the hospital Thrusday at 9:00 a.m., so nothing to eat or drink after midnight Wednesday…Can't wait to get this done..!!

Bill…..That is a big genny…That should handle anything you throw at it…Where are you and the family going camping…back to Branson.?

Bob (WW)....What all are you doing to your camper to get it ready…?

Don….That's what I'm gonna miss about have this procedure done….no woodworking, no yard work…and no fishing…I'm missing the prime time to catch bass on our lakes….no driving for a while….just have to sit around like a slug, and I hate sitting around….I've got a good nurse, so it's not all bad….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast in WW in mid 40s, suppose to rain today, again. WE are close to the all time rain Oct-Mar record of 43 inches set lat year. Only need 3" to break it.

Rick, I took out the built in dinette. The wife wants movable table and chairs. The chairs will be better for her back.

I'm going to put the washer/dryer combo in we salvaged from the last one for traveling. Laundromats are the pits. Take too much time.

Thinking about putting shocks on it.


----------



## jimintx

Dang, artsy, my wife says I don't always listen - and apparently that goes to reading comprehension some times as well. I missed the greater than 1/2" bit size requirement. My set only goes to 1/2" also, so now I have Bigger Brad Point Bit Envy. 
.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it's a cloudy, not too cool day here, but dry. Tomorrow more rain.
We are just gonna camp at the nearest state park about 30 minute drive. Ride bikes, hike, sit, lay in hammocks, etc.
We opted for the table and chairs in our new camper too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

You got my curiosity up about needing a brad point bit for your project…So I went to the shop to look at my brad point bit set….I have a complete set up to 1/2", but also had some I bought through the years, as needed…I have a 5/8, 9/16th, 19/32, 3/4, 7/8s, and a 1".....I bought these individually as needed…..They ain't cheap..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to you, good morning to you, and everyone else, too,

72 degrees here in San Diego today, with clear, sunny skies, and no rain in sight. Looking at the long-rage forecast, it doesn't look like there will even be April showers to bring May flowers. Bummer.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry and enjoy the wonderfulness of Tuesday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> had some I bought through the years, as needed…I have a 5/8, 9/16th, 19/32, 3/4, 7/8s, and a 1".....I bought these individually as needed…..They ain t cheap..!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


If you are a drill bit sharpener and grinder, you can make your own. I have done it in the past. You need a well dressed grindstone and do it on the corner of the stone. One of those things I learned in ag shop that has been quite useful; sharpenbing drill bits ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I finally did get that last top rail curve cut. I copied the template and added an inch to either side. It worked oaky. I hope I don't have to do that for all the door, 18 of them. But if that's what it takes so be it. Your all probably right about a higher hp router and that big panel raising bit. This router table is all I've got to work with for now. When it dies I'll up grade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't build many shop fixtures, but the router table and top I enjoyed and am happy I built. Top is made of two layers of MDF laminated together and then white laminate on top of that. I used a Rockler table insert. Originally had my 2 1/4 horse hitachi under it, then I got a 3 1/4 horse triton. I reused my rockler fence for a long time and then recently built a new fence. Other than a new router, it's a cheap venture.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I've kicked the idea around about building a router table/cabinet. Guess I'm getting lazy but I seem to have to long of a projects list the way it is. I thought I was making some headway but I sat down the other night and realized I'm either falling behind or more things keep being added to my to do list. How's a fella suppose to get any hunting or fishing done?

Enjoy your camping trip.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm stumbling around and found that Highland woodworking is offering a Earlex HVLP spray gun rig for $300 down from $450. What do you think should I just expect to get in trouble with "Stick in the Mud" and beg forgiveness or just jump on it? I've read so many positive things about Earlex. I'm the worlds worst at spraying on a finish. Would this help me? I know after a lifetime of experience that quality tools make a huge difference. Would this help?

Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don't know but she wants nice looking kitchen cabinets doesn't she? She might want you to jump on the bargain!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have the spray station 5500. It does wonders for me. I have used it a lot. I spray stain, water based poly, shellac, etc. it will be totally worth it for doing all of your cabinets. Earlex has a very nice gun. There is an LJ who works for earlex who helped me a lot. It won't take long to be good at it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's an amazing deal you can't pass up Bob. That's a step above mine and I paid 340.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks guys. I'm gonna hit up Stick in the Mud tonight!


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay guys I took your advice. I ordered that sprayer. Man I hope I didn't just blow a crap load of money for nothing. Spraying a finish is something I've always wanted to get good at. I guess I'm committed now! If this don't work I'm gonna blame you all!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don't worry BBob, we have broad shoulders and can carry a lot of blame ;-) Practice, practice, practice. Spray the lawn with weed-b-gone. By the time you are done, you'll be an expert!


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's not much to it Bob. My Earlex came with a DVD with instructions. It may be all online now. Watch that stuff on how to use your machine and how to spray. One of the tricks is holding the sprayer the right distance from the piece. Usually about 5 inches. Keep a constant speed of your hand as you spray. Try to keep at a right angle as much as possible. It gets difficult in corners though. Start spraying off the piece and then travel past the end before you stop. Overlap each run a bit to get even coverage. Do a good job cleaning the gun. Surprisingly there's not that many parts to clean.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and brite and cool this morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 42 so far this morning. The high for today is forecast to be 45. If the forecast is anything like yesterdays, it will be in the 50's, I hope. Yesterday was just the bomb. I was painting some projects I've been waiting to paint when the weather got nice. The doors were open and the sunshine and warmth was pouring in.

*BB Yeti*, way to go. Now we're gonna get a foot of snow. LOL

I got an HVLP spray gun back a few years ago and I still haven't mastered it yet. I can do fair, but not great with mine. I'm afraid to get it out for fear I'll screw something up. That's why I just go to the hardware and by an aerosol can of whatever works. No fuss and no mess to clean up afterwords. Good luck on yours* Burly Bob*.

As far as the brad point bit, yes I've considered making one out of the ONLY 9/16 drill bit I have but, it's just as easy to go buy one. I do however sharpen all my drill bits by hand now. The only thing I can't seem to get sharp is my forstner bits and they are so dull, they can't even cut water.

*FF Bill*, Have fun and be careful on you mini vacation.

Well that's all today boys, I'm gonna head out and soak up what sunshine we have today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## jimintx

At 10:00AM local -
Sky very dark, frequent thunder, big winds and major rain coming in, threats of tornadoes is nearby regions, flood advisory out for the area: it's Spring along the Texas coast.

In 2015 we had the Memorial Day floods, for 2016 it was Tax Day floods, and 2017 is not yet in the books.
...


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys from the mountains,

It was 59 at coffee time, with very dark, ominous looking clouds looming above…..A light breeze, and the high is supposed to be 77 (?). We have storms moving in, and a threat of severe thunderstorms later today and tonight….It looks like it could pour down any minute, and should around 1:00…Plum nasty looking outside….

BurlyBob…..I have to say that you can't blame me for your purchase of the HVLP sprayer….I had nothing to do with that….You need to blame Bob (WW) and Bill for talking you into buying it….lol..!!! I take no responsibility….I think Don and I are safe…!!! And on your project's list: You just have to choose which ones are more important and start there….Don't get too many irons in the fire at the same time…Get your ducks in a row…as they say..!!! I do have a sprayer, and it's still in the box…never used….I like brushing my finishes on….

Bill….I hope you're having fun on your vacation with the family….Be safe, and enjoy yourself….

The rain just started…It got here eariler than what they said it would….I'm going to lunch with my fishing buds, so I'll prolly get wet.. And guys, this may be the last time I get to post on our thread for a few days, as I'm going into the hospital in the morning at 9:00 for my surgery….May try to post again tonight, so we'll see how it goes….I can still read you guys post afterwards, so keep 'em coming…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's windy and rainy here as well.

Now that I ordered that sprayer I'm definitely going to have to master it. I hope it doesn't take as long as did mastering that Leigh dovetail jig! Don't worry I'll still blame all of you for making me buy it. That'll help keep "Stick in the Mud" off my back a little. At least I hope so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don didn't say anything, but it's his birthday. Happy birthday Don!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

78 warm degrees here in San Diego today. This will be the warmest day of the week - it'll drop 9 or 10 degrees tomorrow, and pretty much stay that way for a while. Still no rain in sight, darn it.

Happy Birthday, Don. A very happy birthday, indeed!

Rick, Good luck with the surgery tomorrow. I'm pulling for you, and I'll bet the rest of the guys are too.

BBob, you can't blame me for the sprayer, either. I would have suggested an upgrade on the router. Either way, of course, it's money out the door.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a tremendously terrific day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Very Happy Birthday Don.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's 77° with a slight breeze and clear sunny skies here in the cactus patch … I've been away from this site for the last 7 days 'cause my wife was in the Hospital having surgery and I stayed pretty close. Touch and go, but we made it ok. 
now, I can tell you exactly how many posts you guys put out in 7 days, sheech! takes a while to go thru them …

*Bbob* ya gotta slow that big bit down. there is a router speed control available as an after market devise. ya plug your router in to the box that is plugged into the wall and adjust the dial for the speed you want. If you continue to run that big bit at full speed the vibration will wreck the front bearing in your router … But you were looking to replace it any ways … right?

I did have a lot of burning with a small box bit in a maple cutting board, (cutting a drip trough) slowed it way down and it helped but still burnt … then I gave it just a hair more depth and got a clean cut …

Happy Birthday Don.

Good luck Rick, our prayers are with you.

Be safe in all you do and be well … that goes for you Rick.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's cloudy and mildly cold this morning here in NE Michigan. The weatherman said we have SNOW in the forecast, Gulp! I think* BB Yeti* jinxed us on that one. The temp is 38 and is not getting any better than that for today.

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I can't believe I'm 64. I can remember teasing my dad when he was this age and now it's my turn. Crap, where did the years go. But, again thanks guys, you're the best.

I probably won't be on here for the next couple of days as my wife and I are traveling down to the windy city tomorrow, I hope. My wife is not feeling well right now. I hope it's nothing.

*Mike*, sorry to hear about your wife's surgery. I'm glad all went well for her.

*Jim in Tx*, those storms are looking nasty down there. I hope it all turns out well for you guys.

*Rick*, I hope you didn't catch the storm thing either. It doesn't look good for the middle part of the country. Oh yea, I hope everything goes well for you during your surgery and recoup. Best of luck to you.

*FF Bill*, same goes for you. It might be a bad time for camping during storm season. Be safe my friend.

*Burly Bob*, have fun with your new toy.

*Dawson Bob*, Just have fun! LOL

I'm done for now. We'll see you when I get back. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a real grungy day here, wind, snow, rain and fugly grey skies. Almost makes you to crawl back in bed and cover yer head. Sounds like everybody but DBob is in the same boat. Maybe that's why he's always so cheery.

Stick in the Mud gets back tonight. So I got to clean up the house this morning to avoid catching her wrath!

Here's to a better tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning…just. Started the morning off with a girl who shot her finger off messing around with her .40. Maybe she should have taken the safety class, even though it's not required anymore.

It's off and on storming, but nothing severe. It's a cold front. Camping will be fine, if a little off and on wet.

Good luck Rick. 
Mike, how's your wife doing?
DBob, you're welcome to come camp with me in the rain. You can sleep in the room with the boys. Play legos?


----------



## dawsonbob

A fantastically fabulous morning to everyone,

68 degrees here in San Diego today, 10 degrees cooler than it was yesterday. We do have clear, sunny skies, though. The rain report: there is none. Maybe someday.

Mike, hope your wife comes through with no lasting effects, and you do, too. Scary things, strokes.

jimintx, looks like you're in for another round of storms starting Saturday.

BBob, I'd sacrifice a small amount of cheer for more of the wet you get up there. Only a small amount though.

Rick, we're all pulling for you. Best of luck, buddy. Remember, we'll be expecting some of that one-finger-left-handed-typing as soon as you're able.

Bill, I'd love to be able to go camping in the rain - or any other place. Can't say that I've ever played Legos, but I've stepped on a few. I have, however, played with Le Girls a few times, but that's another story altogether.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry and have a fantastically fabulous day.

Cheerfully, DB.


----------



## Grumpymike

Another high 70's and low 80's day with a few thin clouds whisking around the blue sky here in the cactus patch, just a gorgeous day.

Thanks for asking after my little wifemate … She's a bit stronger each day, she was out of bed twice today for a brief while … Not looking forward to the 18 weeks of Chemotherapy ahead of us, but considering the alternative This too shall pass. ... She told me to get out of her hair and go to the shop today, a really good sign.

I rebuilt my plane till today, had a few added flea market finds, most of the planes I have restored, but I do have a couple to do yet … I think I need to quit buying planes, but they just look so lonely just sitting there.

Now I need to spend a day cleaning in the shop … Geez how did I get so messy.

Everyone be safe in what you do, and be well my friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got to the campground about 4:45 yesterday and got all set up…..then realized I forgot to fill up with water on the way in. Luckily I was close enough to run my hoses to the nearest spigot. That was lucky. 
It rained a lot off and on yesterday. Now it's 46 and cloudy. Only going to 55 today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…it's all over…The shoulder is all done, and now I'm a sling..I only had to have arthroscopy to repair the torn tendons. The doctor put 4 screws down through the tendons, and screwed into the humerus bone, and along with the general anestesia, I got a nerve block near my collar bone…The surgery took about 1 1/2 hours, and another hour in recovery…My shoulder and whole arm was dead for about 13-14 hours..Nummmmmmmb..

but when that sucker woke up, and the feeling starting returning, it was hurting like a mutha, and still is…I just take some Advil or ibuprophen..Looks like I'll be in this sling about 6-8 weeks or so…maybe longer.. it's just according to how I with theropy…About 4-5 months before returning to normal activites…

Guys, thank ya'll for all the well wishes..I appreciate very much.

Mike… I hope your wife is much improved, and able to stay up longer and gain her strength back day by day.

Well guys, I think I did pretty good doing the "one finger dance".... It only took me 42 minutes to jot this down…

Bill…..Hope you're enjoying your camping trip…Stay dry if you can.. I'm getting tired now, so I'll close up for now…. Later y'all…


----------



## BurlyBob

Well Rick it's over. You survived and now it's on to getting back to your old self. Here's to a good recovery for you. Just don't overdo it and try something you shouldn't, Like a hook shot from the free throw line.

Man it's a cold windy bear out there. Suppose to be much nicer tomorrow. Think I'll mow the grass for the first time this year.

Stick in the Mud is back from her latest trip and has that look on her face like she's trying to find something to crank at me about. No doubt it will be something trivial and insignificant. But it'll make her feel better, like she back in control. Women, what do ya do with them? They don't play right with others!


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Like you said…...now on to recovery…Not gonna do anything to jeprodise this shoulder…Just lay around, get lost of rest and sleep, eat like a pig, and just dream of being in the shop, or catching a bunch of bass….I'm looking at early fall before getting back at it…


----------



## dawsonbob

An uncommonly, extraordinarily magnificent morning to you all,

67 bright, sunny degrees is what's on tap here in San Diego today, without a hint of rain. If there were a parade, it would be safe from the fear of drenching rain, that's for sure.

Rick, it sounds like it's not as bad as it might have been. Just like you said, rest and take it easy. Why, by the time you're all healed, you will have forgotten how to type with both hands and have to relearn that skill.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now only 51 for a high. Good day to stay in the camper. Maybe a campfire for Smores later.

Good to hear from ya Rick. Less invasive, but still long recovery. Take er easy. I'll fish and work in the shop fer ya.


----------



## BrettLuna

We had snow a couple of days ago in the Anchorage area that broke a record for the date - 8.8 inches (22.4 cm) - and a light dusting was in progress as I neared the end of my commute this morning. But we're in a warming trend and the low tonight is not expected to drop below freezing. So, it's going to get messy again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast giving to filtered sun, about 50 in WW.

Welcome aboard Brett. I don't think you stopped by before.

Rick, How much difference does Advil or ibuprofen make? I never had any of that stuff make much difference ;-(

BBob, You let them think they won, but don't get caught laughing about it ;-)

WE saw the space station pass over last night a little after 9 PM. Way too fast to be a plane. I think the astronauts were surprised to see Seattle through the light partly cloudy skies. They waved and we waved back.


----------



## jimintx

All the best of luck to you, Rick. I was the home nurse when my wife had rotator cuff surgery, and hers was not by scope but was "open" surgery due to large tearing. I witnessed her work hard at the rehab exercises as she was instructed, and she recovered and got back to normal much, much faster then the original predictions.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mahnin'm all,

70 degrees under bright, clear sunny skies here in San Diego today. It could be nicer, but I don't see how (unless it were around six degrees warmer).

Brett, welcome aboard our Thread of Wonder, or whatever it is.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a truly wonderful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Grudgy weather here again. The sun showed up and left. Yard work today and landmines.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! 46 under medium bright overcast skies. 50% chance of rain this afternoon. I'll work on the RV. Good thing I mowed the lawn last evening. ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It's 44 degrees outside the camper. Had a really nice day yesterday. Maybe nicer today, but we're going home soon. Chilly nights, good thing we brought our electric heater. Time to make the breakfast. See you guys when I'm home later. We are only 20 minutes from home, but packing up and unpacking are no different.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

A nice 73 degrees is what's called for here in San Diego today, under clear, sunny skies. Need I mention that there's absotively, posilutely no rain on the horizon?

Bill, glad to hear that you had a good time. You often really don't need to go far from home to have a good time. Sometimes you just need to go away from home to someplace different.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry… is that too much to ask?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was 48 at 4:30 a.m. when I was awakened by sharp pains in my shoulder.. The last couple of days have been pretty rough..It's been my experience that the 2-4 days after surgery are the worst for pain and suffering…lol..But… I do have a couple of good drugs that helps..Sleeping is the roughest, cause there's no way to get comfortable to ease things up. But.. the farther down the road I go, the better it will get….Time heals all wounds…The high today will be 72, which is what it already is now….I talked to a couple of my fishing buds yesterday, and they said they've been killing the bass on B.S. the last couple of days…20-30 fish a day…Nice!!!

Bill…...Glad you and the family had a good campout, even though you were only down the road a piece. I concur with dawsonBob on his thoughts of travel…

dawsonBob….More good weather in your neck of the woods…

Well ya'll…I'm getting tired now, and my arm's getting sore, so I'm done…...Time for a drug and a nap..


----------



## dawsonbob

Glad you checked in, Rick. You're typing pretty well for a one-fingered-lefty. Keep getting better.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we are at midday in the cactus patch with nice mellow 76° reaching for 83° under clear blue skies and a few puffy clouds around the edges … It just don't get any better than this …

I went out and blew off the entry and driveway to clear the crap that the wind blew in the other night … now the front yard looks good … Were not to fussy out here in the burbs, just keep it neat.

*Brett* I missed welcoming you … So welcome to some of the best woodworkers in the world.

*Rick* I'm glad that the worst part is over and now it's the long road to recovery.

*Dbob* keep sending weather like this … I love it.

Thanks to all of you for asking after my wifemate, she is getting a bit stronger every day, she was up out of bed and sitting on the bench out front this morning making sure that I did a proper job …

Just got a commission from a BBQ caterer for a 24" X 18" cutting board to slice and pull the brisket … That will be the biggest board I've ever made (He cooks 20-25 lb. briskets)... I don't know if it will end up being an end grain or long grain yet, but I do know that the glue will be Tight Bond III …

Ya'll have a great day, and what ever you do, do it safely, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, I'll do my best,but there may be an occasional hiccup along the way. Nobody's perfect, y' know, and especially not me.

P.S. I can't be held responsible for your summer monsoons.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that's good to hear about your wife improving and getting into supervisor mode.

So I got shamed into building a box for all my router bits. My neighbor was over a few days ago and got me about them. He said he knew a guy who made boxes and scowled at me. Well, I'm almost finished and again had an idea pop up. This box is nothing special just mitered plywood with a dado for the bottom and top. Also slots for splines at the mitered corners. I've got a thin kerf saw blade 3/32". I've fought cutting strips for the splines and have spent far to long sanding them to fit. Today I got the bright idea to put a board against the left side of the saw blade, run the Black walnut board to be used for splines up against it. That way the edge is even to the left side of the saw blade. Watched the sight line on my saw fence, move it a dash over 3/32" and what a difference! I was done in know time. Sometimes I wonder how I figure out how to get up in the morning. Why this took so long to figure out is ridiculous.

Ya'll have a great evening and a better tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! Today was a keeper in WW. 55 and partly cloudy. Grandkids are here for a couple days. My son worked on tech issues for a while. Sure glad I could just put a meter on my tech problems and read it ;-)

Mike, that is good news. Wonder How ST is doing with his bride?


----------



## BurlyBob

Daughter brought Duke over as usual this morning. I took her out for her morning constitutional and thought I was seeing snow or sleet in the grass. It turned out to be frozen dew. A rather odd occurrence here. It's turned cold 28 and won't get to 50 today.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I hope everyone is doing ok today. I feel a little better today than the last couple of days. We sometimes have to go through a rough patch to get over the hurdles of life…and so it goes….!!!!

It was 50 at my usual coffee time, since I slept better last night…It had rained some more during the early morning hours, but I'm not sure exactly when….It's beginning to rain again now, so it ain't over yet. It is heavily clabbered with heavy clouds, dark skies, no wind, and the high will be 68…..and more of the same coming..

dawsonBob…I just have to go slow w/ the one finger so I don't make a lot of mistakes.. I hate re-do's…makes it twice as hard…I feel like I'm gaining on it a little.

Mike…..Thanks for the well wishes, and glad to hear your better half is recovering nicely, and up and about..that's a good sign….Congrats on the new commision on the cutting board. I made one nearly that big once for my d-i-l…She's somewhat of a chef, and really likes to make them exotic dishes…she was pleased…

BurlyBob….Sounds like you got it figured out to cut the thin strips…I have/use a Thin Strip jig that I got from Rockler several years ago..It does a good job, and takes the guess work out of cutting thin stock…Fits in the miter slot, and adjust to any width…

That's about all I have for now…Wonder where Don's got off to..? He's taking a sebatical….


----------



## dawsonbob

A positively marvelous morning to all,

65 degrees beneath partly cloudy skies is the prediction for here in San Diego today. Feels like it'll get warmer than that, but what do I know?

Rick, don't be discouraged: you could write the entire works of Shakespeare with one finger if you had to. Might take you awhile, but you could do 'er. Personally, I'd rather get a copy from the library - takes a lot less time. Glad to hear that it's getting better day by day.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a positively marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang rainy and warm today.
Don said he was going to Chicago.
Glad you're feeling better Rick. My guy with similar shoulder just was here. He's been out since December and may, just may be back in June. I doubt that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another keeper day in WW. About 55, just right ;-)

I was operated on about Feb 1 and was back to work in early July. I got over the hump at about 3 months, then there was faster improvements. Took 2 months before I could use a computer mouse.
Hang in there Rick, better days just around the corner.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood butchers,

Gonna be another grey, wet day later this afternoon when the rain is supposed to move in. It was 55 at 8:05 coffee time, with looming clabber, then breaks in the clabber with peaks of sun, then back to clabber….Huumm!!

The high today will get up to 77(?)......

I was awakened by a dull, aching pain in my shoulder, followed by sharp pains…Nothing I can't handle, though..My nightly meds had worn off…It had been about 8 hours since my last one. That's the reason for the hurting..Took my morning meds, and I'm good to go for another 4-5 hours…

dawsonBob….Typing with one finger ain't no step for a stepper..Just slow and easy is how you do it..!!! I think I could come up with a better story to type than Shakespeare….like a good western, or maybe some porn…lol..Either one would be better than Will….

Bill…Thanks for the headsup on Don..I had forgot about him heading to Chicago…I was a little fuzzy-headed then. Yea…the shoulder is coming along slowly, but I'm healing up nicely, I think….It sure makes you feel better to get a good shave and shower..that helps a lot..Did the fireman have the same surgery as me, or a shoulder joint replacement..? Wow!! 6 months..It ain't gonna take me that long to get back in the saddle…I hope…

Bob(WW)....I know it takes a long time to mend…I've had about 30 surgries, so I know the process pretty good. Mine started when I was around 20 years old, and it's been downhill ever since then..Mostly bones and joints… yea….I'm pretty familiar with it…I'll just be glad when they stop. When I croak I'll b e done…

That's about all I have for now…Like Bill said…better days a comin'...


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and and cool here in NE Michigan. The temp is 40 and maybe 44 for a high today. Rained yesterday and it's gonna rain again today and tonight.

I'm Back!!!!!! It's nice to travel but, it's always nice to come home. My bride and I spend 3 days in Chicago land and I think I must have walked around that city twice or at least it felt that way. My legs are still killing me. I was so glad to sleep in my lumpy ol bed. I slept in an extra hour today. But, all in all, I had a nice time in the windy city.

*Brett*, good to have you with us. I hope you enjoy your stay.

*Rick*, I'm glad you're on the mend and getting along okay. This might be a set back for a while, but after it's all healed up, you'll be happy it's done with.

Well guys, I can't stay and chat, I've got lot's of things I have to do to catch up on my chores around here. So, I'll do some talking tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe it's nice out side, but on voting days at the Fd I hide in my office.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, he had a severely torn rotator cuff. I'm not sure what all they did to repair it, but it was arthroscopic. Probably similar to yours. As you can imagine it takes a while longer to get back to firefighting than many other jobs.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill for the heads up on the firefighter. I was thinking you said he had that procedure done,also…I guess mine was torn up pretty bad, too… That's why he had to use 4 screws instead of 2 like he thought, plus scrape the barnicles off my color bone, or clavical bone…


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like it might turn into a decent day, partly cloudy and mid to low 50's. Not to bad at all.

My new sprayer just arrived might play with it later. Finishing up my router bit box, sharpening chisels and plane irons for the rest of the day. Putting a mirror finish on a chisel or plane iron is really satisfying.

Rick you keep healing up. You'll be back on top in no time.

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super, astonishingly awesome morning to all,

The prognosis prognosticated by the prognosticators for here in San Diego today, is for a high of 71 degrees under clear skies. It ain't rainin', neither. Not today, nohow. The prognosticators have prognosticated a chance of rain for Friday nigh and Saturday, but I'll believe it when everything around here is drenched, and not before.

got some things to do, so I'll cut it short for today.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, the same guy was in a rope class years ago and while rappelling tore his triceps loose from the bone on his other arm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and warm giving away to high overcast late. Must have been at least 60. Another keeper.

Rick, that is a lot of surgeries. None of mine ever took more than 6 weeks other than the shoulder. Most electricians, tin bender and pipe fitters have rotary cuff issues. You can't work over head all day every day without something giving in.

Bill, That fellow who keeps falling apart might be too fragile for fire fighting? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey there friends. I've recently received news of an old friend from my high school years who past away. He was a few years younger than I. I have since been mulling over life and the friends I've made and lost. Sadly there's been to many lost. Death, disease and the march of days has taken the toll of many from my youth. I'd like to build on the friendships I've made here. Please send me your mailing addresses. I want to send all my LJ buddies one of my truck flap girl a push sticks. There is much I could add now, but suffice it to say, I value all my Friends here at Lumber Jocks.

My best always,
Burly Bob


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, that's tough, I'm a generation behind you and looking back on how I occasionally behaved before meeting my wife, it's a wonder I'm still here. She really helped me prioritise my life, throw in a minivan, a mortgage and a handful of kids and it helps you (me at least) see what's really important. Sorry for your loss.

Oh yeah, they're talking snow in the rust belt Friday morning yaay!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

My condolences, BBob. Sorry for your loss. It's a sad thing that we're getting to the age where we are losing old friends at an increasingly rapid pace. Spring chickens, unfortunately, we ain't.

Like you, I value all of you here on the weather thread. We really have become friends through this thread. Thanks, everybody, for being here. The older I get, the more I value all of you were.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry to hear about your buddy Bob. 
I'd be honored to have one of your push sticks. Some might say, why is a stranger sending you that? Well, clearly you're not a stranger. You're my good friend. I've made a lot of good friends here on LJ.
It's been a long day here at the FD/election station. Happy to be in my easy chair now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My since condolences BBob. We all have lost a few to that seemed too young to go.

A friend that used to do obits for a newspaper told they go in waves. Teenagers and early 20s doing foolish kid stunts. A few early 30s go. Late 40 to early 50 heart attack club. Late 60s on, all bets are off.

I would also be honored to treasure one of your push sticks.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Once again, my shoulder woke me up at 5:45 this morning… it was holloring to me big time. So I got up, turned on the coffee maker, and took a couple of drugs. It was 50 out, and dark..The skies are clabbered over, but not supposed to rain. Last night it rained heavily, with thunder, lightening, and I guess it rained all night the way my dooryard and lawn looked….The high will be 55, and the next several days look clear…

BurlyBob…...It would be my pleasure and honor to have one of your mudflap gal's push sticks. That's very thoughtful of you to give each one of us a pushstick….I will send you my mailing address by PM….Thanks once again for the kind jesture…And I'm healing up as best I can day by day…Sorry to hear of your friend's passing…It happens a lot to people our age…There's no stopping it, or getting around it…It'll surely get us too one day…

Bill…..It sounds like with all the trouble that firefighter is having with torn muscles and rotator cuff problems, he might need to seek other employment, or a different profession….just saying…!!!!

Bob(WW)....Yes it is a lot of surgeries… In the past 50 years, I've been cut from head to toe, and everywhere in between…I don't have much left, but they could prolly find somewhere to slice on…!!!

I'm done for now…Catch you all later..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cool and cloudy morning here in NE Michigan. Currently it's 39 heading to 48 but, all hell is gonna break loose soon. From the looks of our weather forecast, you would think we lived in Alaska or at least northern Canada. We are in for another winter storm this week starting tomorrow. They are forecasting up to 8" of snow with high winds. I don't think winter wants to leave us.










We are in the "snow zone" as it were. The temps are gonna take a nose dive also. Fun stuff. We are straight up one county from the name Standish. ST isn't even in the winter "snow zone" either.

*ST*, I hope everything is well with your wife. I keep thinking about you and your wife.

*Burly Bob*, I know the feeling. I just lost another friend, his funeral was Monday. He fought his cancer for more than a year. He had prostate cancer and NEVER went to the doctor for a check up. By the time he found the cancer, it was too late, it was stage 4. He was 66. And, yes I would accept your push stick with pride. Thank you my friend. And yes, everyone on here is my friend.

Guys, I'm gonna call this one early. We have a real estate agent to look at our house. My wife told me we were gonna clean up the place first though. I don't know what we're gonna clean, It looks fine to me. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, we're getting nearly the same forecast, the weather folks are predicting as much as 4" of slushy white stuff. Another great excuse to put down more salt that's not needed given the ground temperature won't be close to freezing, you just can't fix stupid, but you sure can pay, and pay and pay for it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Don. I would.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW that storm don't sound like fun. We've got some sun this morning and it's going to hit low's today. It's a roller coaster ride out here. One day nice the next day not so much. But thankfully no snow in the forcast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW livi g up to its reputation, rainy and ckilly today, but better than snow!


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceptionally splendid morning to all, even though there's not much morning left for today,

The high for today is supposed to be 76, or thereabouts, here in San Diego today. Supposed to be clear, sunny skies, too, in the parts that aren't cloudy. Not rainy, either.

Rick, you seem to be doing okay with the one finger typing. I would think that it takes awhile to do it that way, but you're getting it done.

BBob, yesterday I forgot to say that, yes, I surely would like to have one of your push sticks.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an exceptionally splendid day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Clear blue skies with a few wispy stratus clouds around the edges. 78° and heading for 83° here at mid day. Kind of a normal spring day in the cactus patch.

*Bbob*, So sorry for the loss of your friend. And it would be an honor to have one of your push sticks … you have my address.

*Rick* glad that you are on the mend … and mastering the one finger method.

*WWBob* That's just normal for WW … about June it quits raining for about four weeks  ... (I used to live in Kirkland Woodinville Area).

Things are good on the home front.

Be safe out there and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Things have changed GM. June is usually wet, May might be better than June. Anytime after the 4th it quits. Usually, The 4th has a need to be wet.

Got the drain tied in under the 5er. Pretty easy. Somebody invented a repair coupling that slides into place.

Geek squad has my new hard drive in. Be glad to get off this phone ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Just a follow up from this morning… I guess myself and the weatherman was wrong about the rain…. Around 11:30 this morning it started raining, and it's like the bottom fell out….It rained it's butt off for about an hour, and then the wind started howling hard, and blowing things around. I' say it was blowing 25-30, and gusting to 40, and it hasn't let up yet…still gettin' it..!!! But at least it's drying up the yard and things…That's a plus….

Yep… I seem to be mending o.k., and my one finger typing is coming along…Sometimes you've just got to do what you have to do to get by….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guy who keeps falling apart is actually a muscle guy. Maybe all that muscle is just extra weight.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy, windy and chilly this morning here in NE Michigan. Things are worse down state in the thumb. They are getting high winds and they are expecting power outages. But, we didn't get the snow they were predicting. Late last night, they changed our watch to a warning and this morning, it has been downgraded to an advisory. We have just a touch of snow in the yard. Our temp is 35 with a high today of 38 and winds are out of the north at 26 mph. By Sunday it should be back up to the low 60's.

I've been having trouble lately with my dumb phone. I've been to the Verizon store twice to get it fixed but to no avail. So, I went there Monday on the way home from Chicago and complained again. They sent me a new phone yesterday. Boy, what a pain in the arse it is to change a phone over. It's taken me two long days of cussing at my phone trying to get it right. I had to finally give it to my wife so she could get it done right. LOL

Guys, I've got to get off this thing. The lights are flickering which means we're doomed, the power may go soon. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

It was 53 at about 8:00 when I rose from my rack…It was also pretty clabbered out, and sunny, but the clabber is about all gone, and now we have full sun here in the mountainous sticks… The high will get to 62+, I think..But…. the big story is still the wind….I don't think it let up all night…

Don….I feel your pain on setting up a new phone…been there…done that…A couple of years ago we decided to upgrade from an AT&T 3Gs to an Iphone 6…Had been through this crap before with other phones, so we let the girl at AT&T do ours while we were in the store..Best move we ever made.The rest we could do ourselves was easy stuff.The longest time it took was swapping major info from one to the other….The rest was just "fill in the blanks"....with our own personal stuff…!!!

Bill….And maybe he has too many big muscles that'll keep tearing…Making wrong moves will do that…It's hard to say what causes it to happen….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

What a change in the weather. It was a really decent day yesterday. Today super windy colder and seriously un-fun outside. Nothing really new in my corner of the world.


----------



## jimintx

My wife and I are very diligent about backing up the iPhones to our laptops - *frequently*. We plug them in and get a charge as well as an auto back up.

When we get new iPhones, we just plug them in and the program identifies that it is seeing a new device, and asks if we want to restore everything from the latest backup on to the new phone. We click yes, and give it a few minutes, and the new phone is then like the one it is replacing. Settings are the same, and even desktop and lock screen photos are the same. Whatever data was on the old one is now on the new one.

We are 100% apple products, and I will not vary from that. It just all works and it saves so much headache and frustration.


----------



## dawsonbob

May a marvelously magnificent, incomparably exceptional morning be yours,

74 partly unsunny, but partly uncloudy, degrees here in San Diego today, with just a hint of nuttiness in the air. It's looking more and more like the rain they predicted may or may not happen On Friday night and Saturday. They don't seem too sure of themselves.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast about 50 today in WW, might rain a little more, might not ;-) I had a Topamax moment yesterday gluing pipe fittings together. Interesting phenomena. It was really bad for a while after the malpractice session. 12 years later it is very intermittent. Just do something backwards once in a while. All I can do is go away for a while then start over. Never have pushed a finger into a blade instead of puling it away. BTW, Drs said all the side affects should be gone in a couple weeks.

Don, While you are cussing, do a day for me and the new hard drive. Can't do much else without power anyway ;-)

Bill, The muscle guy is probably too muscle bound. Look for a logger to see what a guy in good shape looks like. Construction work and farming never got me close. ;-( You would think stacking 300 ton of hay every summer would do it. ? Oh, well!

Jim, I would have converted to Apple for Mickeysoft years ago but our son is a MS network administrator. He said we are on our own if we go to Apple. WE decided not to rough it since we have in house tech support ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of hay stacking, one time the guy my dad and uncle bought hay from pulled in with 28 tons about milking time. WE always help stack, but the cows take priority. Cherry had a new helper he picked up on the way through town that just got out of the Navy. He had been a radio operator for 4 years. He wasn't worth much that night. Cherry siad they would make a man out of him or kill him. I have always wondered which happened? ;-)


----------



## Cricket

Spring is my favorite time of year.

The weather has been beyond perfect.

Not too hot. Not too cold.

Just right…


----------



## BurlyBob

Just took a lunch break from making mud flap girl push sticks. Unless I break down and buy a better scroll saw this POS Sears is going back to my Mother. What a PIA to move from one hole to the other. I thought scroll sawing might be fun, but definitely on with this thing. It's got 2 funky looking holders that are set screwed onto the blade and they have to tensioned in the upper and lower arms. So for every location change I get to release the tension, pull this set up out of the saw, loosen the set screw, move the blade, reset the holder, tighten the set screw, put it back in the arms and tension those. Then I might have 1-2 minutes of cutting before I get to do it all over again. Maybe this is why I'm feeling a little bedraggled. Well back at it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a pretty, cool, windy, dry day today.
I went and put up the cabinets behind the bar this morning. He chose to stain everything one color and I approve.
Yeah, Bob, I see a guy like him and think what's the point of all those muscles, but you can't support your own weight.
That sounds tedious Bob. I've never used a scroll saw, but if they were all like that I'd never even try it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill. There are fine drinking establishments across the country that are dying of envy now. That's a fine looking bar (and I've seen my share, so I know what I'm talking about).


----------



## jimintx

> Jim, I would have converted to Apple for Mickeysoft years ago but our son is a MS network administrator. He said we are on our own if we go to Apple. WE decided not to rough it since we have in house tech support ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Too funny, and yes, I understand that. I had the opposite basis: I wanted to never again need an in-house IT function, nor did I want to continue being the default in-house IT guy. Once we got a Macbook for my son as he prepared to head off to college a dozen years ago, and I saw how it worked compared to the DOS PCs in my business world, I began the conversion to being a 100% Mac shop. For several years now, I use Mac only for work, too. Most of my immediate colleagues have also made that switch.

Otherwise: I have been intrigued with your LJ screen name, which I figured had a real back-story, but I didn't get it. Just now, I finally googled to see what Topomax is, and found the info on the pharmaceutical product. I'm sorry to hear about you having a "Topomax moment".

Bob, please put up a picture of one of your mud flap-girl push sticks. That seems a great concept, and I bet that is a fine device to have in a shop! I want to see one.

Bill/Firefighter - you are clearly a bar-making monster. Fabulous job on that. 
.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that bar just keeps getting better looking every time you post it. About that scroll saw it's an old Sears, early 90's. My Dad bought it when he was getting into wood working. I doubt he used it much before Cancer got him.
After this run of mudflap girls I'm done with scrollsawing. I don't have room for another tool and really don't want to spend the money on one.

Jim about those mudflap girl push sticks. I downloaded the pattern from here on LJ's and enlarged it. I've given several away for novelty gifts.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jim I did some looking around her and found the first girls I posted back on 11-30-16. It's on page 132. I'll see if I can post a photo of the finished ones later today.


----------



## jimintx

Bob, cool - thanks, and I will look into it.

What material do you use for these M-F-G push sticks?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Weather was very bad last night with wind, cold & snow. It only got worse throughout the evening with about 5" fallen and much of it stuck despite warm ground and the temp dipping just under 34° at its lowest. The snow plow drove by at least 50 times dumping 20-30 times the amount of salt needed (for a road at 33°). They have perfected engineered to fail asphalt patches they slap on the road when vehicle damage reports get high enough for them to kind of do their job. Over 90% of them ripped up over the past ~20 hours by the plow drivers banking overtime so they can bank more pretending to fix the problems they created.

The weather folks say we could see over 70° on Sunday which at least will make all his nasty white stuff go away. Most municipalities around here are real quick to pat themselves on the back when the roads are cleared fast by rising temperatures instead of competent planning. Warm temps. low chance of rain and ubiquitous salt should do a great job of rusting everything!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon everyone,

It was 40 at 7:00 a.m. coffee time…No clabber, no wind, and bright sun prevails today.. The high will be 67, and a lot more sun…

Guys, I just got back from town a bit ago. I had a 10:30 doctor's appointment..He took the stitches out, examined the shoulder, and told me to start doing some passive motions by removing the brace 2-3 times a day, let the arm hang down, and do slooow small circles, then reverse rotations, and act like I'm writing the alphabet…No PT yet…And….I go back May 5th, and I can get rid of the brace….Yea….!! To celebrate, me and the wife (she's my designated driver for a while) went to the Dairy Queen and had a burger,fries, and Coke. She had to be back to work by 12:30…Just took my drugs, so it'll be nap time soon…


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos días a todos (good morning to all),

It's supposed to be a nice 70 degrees here in San Diego today - that's what they say, anyway. We have bright,sunny skies today,but that could change later. They've been calling for a chance of rain tonight and tomorrow, but they're backing off on that. They've lowered the chance to 20%. I'll believe it when I see it.

Rick, good news on the shoulder. You'll be beck to your old self in no time at this rate.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Seems like no more than an hour ago I was saying how sunny it was. Not any more. Total overcast. Bye-bye sun, hello, clouds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Super sunny and 60 is the deal today. Ran new wire across the basement to hook up the new geni. Then I went to town and got lots of wood to build a new little generator house. Hope to get that done tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks for the bar kudos. I'm happy with it.

Rick, that's exactly what my guy was telling me he did at first. Circles.


----------



## JayCee123

Prayers for your far better half and for you saddletramp.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay, Jim Here's one of the first mudflap girl push stick I made. I'm really surprised the 2nd photo loaded I thought it might be to big. These aren't anything to fancy just a fun novelty.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys think I should post her on the projects page? She might turn some folks off.


----------



## BurlyBob

What the heck I'm gonna go for it. What the heck I took a chance and posted her on the project page.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It'll be OK.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, those are even more elaborate than I thought they would be. Curvier, too.

Pretty nice work, Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks DBob. I took special care to make sure she doesn't have a big butt. Nobody likes a mudflap girl with a big butt.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Nice…!! I had a girlfriend one time that looked like that…I wound up marrying her..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm working on them for you guys. I've 16 on the bench in various stages of completion. Hope to get them all cut out tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet, cool and windy in WW today. We have a shooting match this weekend. Hope it is better tomorrow! I hate it when the bullets blow off the targets ;-( I remember shooting black powder 45-70 at 1,000 yards at Fort Lewis when the wind drift was 20 feet. The target frames are 10 foot center to center. Just aim a couple targets into the wind and you got it ;-) Tomorrow is only 200 yards.

Mud flat girl is looking good BBob.

Jim, I just want it to work. Having an IT kid that is capable of making that happen works good. Back when we bought our first computer, there wasn't much in the way of software for Apple for business. Over the years, I didn't have time to learn new systems, so here we are.

I won't go through the whole Topamax thing, but I was double dosed by an idiot who should have read the hazmat data pages the manufacturer puts out. Bottom line was a severe psychotic reaction. The Germans documented that 9 years before he did it to me. Doctors do pretty good in objective procedures. Not so good in subjective treatments. Anyway, it took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type and about 4 to write coherently. Still have to proof read several times ;-( It has 12 years since I took myself off.


----------



## BurlyBob

Crawled out of the rack at 0530 and what to my wondering eyes should appear, it's snowing! It's not sticking very well and will probably change to rain in a couple of hours. The neighbor went to Nevada to do some gambling. My wife agreed to watch her little hairbag dog. I'm not big on these little yappers. I'll be glad when it goes home.

Then to really screw the morning I had to dump a whole pot of coffee. Coffee, not by a mile. More like colored water. I hate weak coffee.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a warm and sunny start to the day here in NE Michigan. The temp is 39 heading to 62 with low to mild winds. The snow storm we were supposed to get, didn't happen. Just a bunch of sleet and rain. It tried to snow, but when it hit the ground, it melted right away. We did get a bunch of wind though with lots of power outages, but not us. Yay! Tomorrow, 70's.

It's been a few days since I was last on. Somehow or someway, I couldn't get on our thread to say anything. I think one of you guys was blocking me so I wouldn't say to much. LOL Every time I tried to get on, it would tell me that there was a problem, try again later. And, later didn't come till this morning.

Nice looking bar cabinet *FF Bill*. you're doing a fine job for that friend of yours. I'll bet you'll get more business from that job.

I finally got my phone straightened out. The problem was my old phone took a dump and they had to send me a new phone via the US Mail. That's where the problems occurred. I had to install all the back-up stuff into my phone from the "cloud". I am no IT guy for sure. I wish I was but, I can't remember where I was 20 minutes ago let alone how to do things on my phone. And, it has updates too which I'm not familiar with. Oh boy!!

I've got to get off for now we're showing our house today to a perspective buyer so I've got some last minute things to do. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A gloriously great morning to all,

66 is what the prognosticators have prognosticated for here in San Diego today. Those same prevaricating prognosticators were calling for rain as late as yesterday. Well, it's overcast right now, but with no rain in sight. Getting sunny, as we go into the afternoon. Will April showerless bring May flowerness? We'll see.

BBob, I understand where you're coming from. A man can handle a lot of things in life, but weak coffee? I don't think so.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a gloriously great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here it is almost noon and the weather is still in the crapper. We might get a little sun the next couple of days. I sure hope so! the snow did melt as I figured it would.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A bit windy at times, a little sun, a lot of overcast, a few showers, WW has it all as usual. I didn't shoot very well, but I can't blame the conditions. It is not practicing and not shooting since last fall.

Don, Hope you get your price quick! With this new hard drive, LJ has a big white blank page or two at the top. Anyone else seeing that? Might be an ad spot my ad blocker is blocking. I think the security software does that automatically.

<rant> Jim, I forgot to mention the Drs tell everyone the sides effects are not the drug. He told me it was my migraines changing. Many others have told me that too. Started getting better as soon as I took myself off. Lots of horror stories on the web. One lady I corresponded with had her life totally destroyed, lost house, ect by the side effects. The dr would not change to a different drug. She was epileptic and had to have something to control her seizures. (I had a nephew die from one last year. He was about 40.) Her friends and family told her to suck it up and straighten out. Fortunately, mine convinced me the drs were killing me and they wanted me back the way I was 9 months earlier. It only took my kids 24 hours to diagnose the problem after they found out what I was prescribed. No excuse for drs not knowing! </rant>


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

As I'm just getting out of the rack..actually about 30 minutes ago for my first cup, I had a pretty bad night again….Took my night time drugs before bedtime, then went to sleep right away… About 4:30 this morning I woke up with my arm screaming pain.. Don't know what caused it, but got up, sat in my chair, and tried to get it eased up. Was there till about 7:30, then hit the rack again until about nearly 11:00…After a couple of drugs, it's mucho better…Don't know the temp then, but it's now 76, the wind is howling again, plenty of sun, and no clabber..High's in the low 80's….

BurlyBob…Congrats on making the Top 3 with the mudflap gal…you deserve that one, bud…!! Nicely done..!! Hope you got rid of the hairbag yapper..Like you, I hate them kind of mutts. I call them lap dogs for old people…!!! Sounds like you're making good progress on the gals…I have a nearly brand new Dewalt 20" scroll saw that's been used twice..I don't like scrolling, either…Boring, and takes too long…hurts my bad back…Wish I could sell mine. It's easy to change blades, and is complete with stand, light, and blower…I don't need it..And…like ya'll, I hate weak coffee, too..I want my java to walk by itself.. after all, I'm a coffee connoisseur..

Don…. Glad you were able, and figured out how to get back on LJs, and our thread…Hope you had a good response from the lookers of your house..Where pray tell, are you thinking of moving to…? Locally, out of state, etc..? Don't you just love having to swap info from old phones to new ones..? Fun time..!!!

It's almost dinner time, so I'll keep a lookout for you guys…Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelously mellow morning to you all,

69 degrees here in San Diego today under partly cloudy skies. There was no rain yesterday. Won't be any tomorrow, either. Won't be any for a long time, according to the long range forecast. Snow, also, seems to be out of the question.

Rick, at least you have some drugs. Imagine what it would be like without them.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously mellow day.


----------



## Festus56

Hello All,

Mark in Billings, MT here. Just thought I would stop and say hello. Been following this weather thread for longer than I have been active member on LJ's and enjoy the reports from around the country.

37deg. and snow / rain mix all morning and going to continue for the rest of the day they say. Probably into tomorrow too.

Carry on I am back to the shop for awhile.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mark, welcome aboard! Guess we don't have to tell you about the thread, or the folks who frequent it, since you've been following along for awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, you've been here before.
It's 80° here and partly cloudy. Here is work for the next 2 days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob…...

Yes sir….I'm certainly glad I do have some meds to take when it gets kinda rough…and only when it gets rough..Otherwise, I have a pretty high tolerence to the pain…I'm used to it…..!!

Mark…...Glad you decided to join in on our weather discussions and other notiable subjects… Come back as often as you like. We're here everyday..


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, you ve been here before.
> It s 80° here and partly cloudy. Here is work for the next 2 days.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks for the welcome !!

It has been awhile, couldn't remember if I had ever posted here. Good reading, Good people !!

Now it is 33 and all snow. Come on up Bill.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hello folks, it's hovering right around 80° with clear blue skies here in the cactus patch. Just another spring day in the desert … the cholla and the prickly Pear cacti are blooming now, so we are treated to a rare and beautiful sight.

I finished up the chopping block cutting board for the caterer and delivered it Saturday … He was amazed at how it turned out, and I got a $50.00 tip … WIN.
That 26 X 16 X 2 inch monster weighed 14.75 lbs. when done …

*Bbob* Your push sticks are lookin really good … And *FF's* bar is exceptional … Kudos to you guys. *Rick* Congrats on the shoulder progress … *Mark* We rewelcome you 

Well, lunch is over so back to the shop to work on a current project … I usually have three going on at a time … Do you guys have several projects or are you a one at a time guy?

Do it safely and above all please be well


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I didn't know my mudflap made a top three till you mentioned it. That's totally ridiculous. Those push stick have been post two other times and gotten top threes. I'm totally blown away by tis one!!! Sorry about that shoulder pain. I remember my knee replacements and the pain. I hope never to experience anything like that again. Rick I'm pretty your scroll saw is a bunch easier to use than this old Sears. I'm done with it and it's going back to my folks basement for good.

Mark it's good to have you join the group. there's always room for more in our little gang.

It got up to 48 today and was really windy. Now we're suppose to get a mix of snow and rain for the next 24-36.
Typical spring weather for here.

So I've got 17 girls cut out. Four with handles attached. Tomorrow the rest get put together and I start putting a little rattle can on them. Hoping to start mailing them before next weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm jealous Mark. I was mad that I had to cut my grass Friday.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We just had a T/S roll through here in NE Michigan. The temp is 62 heading to 70. It got up to 74 yesterday so the whole "fam damly" went for a ride yesterday looking at things. It was beautiful riding through the Huron National Forest. We saw a bear, of course he was in a cage, but he was real anyway.

I've got my cedar box almost finished. I put some Lacquer on it yesterday and I need to put more on it today, then it's done.

We didn't' get any takers on the house but, that's okay for now. The guy that looked at our place liked it but he couldn't see the lake from my place. If he want's to look at the water, he's gonna have to pay for that view. *Rick*, if we sell, we'll move down state closer to the kids. That's the reason we're selling out. My neighbors are made at me cause we've got our house up for sale. I think they like us.

*Rick*, I hope your shoulder gets better. I feel for you when you post your pains.

*Mark*, Welcome or Re-welcome, whichever it is. Stop in more often and give us the rundown in Montana.

*Burly Bob*, I'm getting excited on getting that "top 3" award winning push stick.

Ok guys, I've got to head into town to get some over priced supplies for the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 30 deg.now but all sunshine. Maybe warm up to low 50's today. All the snow from yesterday is gone. Should warm up later in the week.

Time to pack this out to the shop. Have a couple things to do with my little laser today. Use it to brand projects most of the time.

Making a stand for an antique mirror for the wife. Has always just leaned on the wall but decided a freestanding one that swivels would be nice.

Enjoy the day, I am going to!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sun shiny morning here. Hopefully it will last thru the rest of the day. Time to get after it and make some progress.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly awesome morning to you all,

A pleasant 71 degrees will be the high today here in San Diego, and just may be the warmest day of the week. Then again, it may not be. It all depends on whether the other days stay in line with the predictions, or go wandering off into higher temperature land. You can never really tell about days in the future, now can you.

Rick, how's the shoulder today?

Mark, I like the 'limited editions' line.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

BBob, congrats on the daily top three, the push stick looks good as do the proportions!

The rust belt warmed up again, over 70° yesterday and today, tomorrow looks like it'll fall just shy. My wife's hoping it'll get there, I told her I'd shave when we got 3 consecutive days of 70° or higher, ironically we almost had that in February. It will happen soon enough regardless but I'm going to miss my beard, I haven't shaved and trimmed only around the edges since Halloween.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE got it all again in WW, sun, rain, and everything in between about 50 today.

bigblockyeti, I had a beard for at least 25 years. One day I decided I was tired of trimming so I shaved ;-) I started it working at SeaTac airport. Cold, icy winter wind off the Sound will frost bite a clean shaven face!

BBob, Congrats on the top 3. Bask in your 15 minutes of fame and glory. They are too few and far between. Remember all those times you should have been top 3 ;-)

WE got the shooting match wrapped up. I never think I'm doing very well but seem to place in everything I shoot. Guess we need more and better shooters ;-)

Don, I don't envy you moving. Will you have a good shop at the new place?

Rick, I'm really curious about how well those over the counter meds work. Do they take it all away or just take the rough edge off the pain?


----------



## BurlyBob

I did it. I'm finished woodworking for a day or three. I've got 11 of the girls out there with the first coat of rattle can on them. Sorry they ain't sanded super smooth. Give me another day or so and they are getting sent out. Just understand gang these ain't showroom pieces. They're novelties for joking around with your buddies. ise! Also did another 17 of those birch candle holder things. Tomorrow I get to clean up after today. Only thing I might start is a nice box for the son of my wife's cousin. He graduates this year.

Funny story about him. When he was here last summer I took him and his Dad out to the gravel pit shooting. Well, wouldn't you know his mom and "Stick in the Mud" showed up. He let Mom try a couple of the guns. She didn't like anything he like. She was okay with the 22 and the 30 carbine. The big guns, not so much. Well kid was trying to convince Mom that they needed to buy the big guns. She wasn't having it. Later, while we were pickup the brass I told him, "you got to get your Mother to understand that guns are like boobs, bigger is better!" 
You should have seen the SH#&ting grin his face. It was priceless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, very busy around here today. Getting training in between the rains. Fire calls, ems calls. More training tonight. I'm ready to go home again. Always happens about 36 hours in.
BBob, I'll love it and display it proudly.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's foggy and cool here in NE Michigan. A cold front moved in late yesterday and with it, rain. It rained all night long. I woke up to fog everywhere. The temp is 36 and warming up to 50 today. The news reported that our rainfall is 6" over normal so far this year. That ought to fill up the ponds and lakes.

*WW Bob*, to answer your question about "a good shop". My wife and I have an understanding, she gets a bigger kitchen and I get a bigger shop area. She will even sacrifice her big kitchen just so I can have a big shop to work in. I guess she likes my projects. She has a big list of things for me to make. So, everything she looks at has to have a pole barn for me. Not bad, she knows how much I love woodworking.

*FF Bill*, Those darn fire calls always seem to spoil the day, don't they? LOL It almost makes you want to change professions. LOL

Well guys, I'm gonna head out to the shop to see what mess I can get into. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here in MT. 35 now headed for upper 50's and sunshine. Had rain showers most of yesterday. We are over double on our precipitation for the month and year. Should be green this summer for awhile at least.

Finish up the stand for the mirror today. Even tried making wood knobs yesterday and they were a success.

In the shop so should get something done. Enjoy the day, I will be !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Suppose to be a nice partly cloudy day near 60 in WW today.

FF Bill, At least work only messes up a couple days a week in stead of 5 of them ;-)

I remember about 15 years ago we were traveling through the Midwest. The farmers fields were turning to lakes. I think it was in South Dakota. Wonder if that will b e a problem again wit the abnormally high rain fall?


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful sun shiny day out there. Time to get after it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I've been MIA for the last couple of days….On top of everything else, I came down with the stomach crude….I've had the "quick step" for two days, and it ain't fun let me tell ya….I got some grub that didn't agree with me, so I've spent more time on the throne than in a chair…..Feeling better today…Must have got rid of it, somehow…. a mixture of orange juice and mineral oil will do it….!!!!!!!

It was right at 50 when I arose to get my morning java (it sure tasted good ,too). The skies are clabbered over like rain, but it was supposed to rain last night, but nothing….it passed us by..The high will be 71..And thanks to all who asked about my shoulder…..It's mending better each day…just a couple of sore spots, but that's the be expected….mainly where he shaved off the bone spurs on the clavicle….

Sounds some of you have been busy in the shop making progress on projects….Wish I was in mine….

Bill…. Sounds like you had a busy day and night with fires, calls, etc….That's the way of a fireman, though….Never know what that next call is gonna be about….

Don… I hope you get some hits on selling your house….Like you, my kids are scattered in two directions, but I don't want to live near either one of them…It would be nice to see them more, but not in the same town…Hope you find a house with the "big shop"....they are nice….

Bob (WW).....To answer your question about the drugs….Most of the over-the counter type just takes the rough edges off, like Advil, Aleve, etc. But the prescribed meds like 600-800 mg. of Ibuphrophen or Oxycodone usually does the good job….I'm taking the 600 mg., and not Oxycodone….That stuff wires me up….

That's about all I have for now….I think I feel another "attack" coming on…Later, gang….


----------



## dawsonbob

May an extraordinarily wonderful morning be yours,

There will be a high of 71 degrees here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies. Same as yesterday. No rain or snow in sight. Same as yesterday. It could happen again in the future, too. Not saying it will, but…

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily wonderful day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks,
It's 84° right now and climbing to 88° today with streeky strata clouds alowing the sun to shine through. Gentle breeze keeps the air moving through the cactus patch. The forecast is to reach 90° by mid week … Simply beautiful weather, I put the long pants away and it will be shorts and "T" shirts till late October …

Spent the morning in the shop and have two projects in the final stages, and planning the next two. Then I did a bad thing, I did some more cleaning … Oh my! ... 
With shop vac's, dust collectors, and air filters , how do we collect so much dust on the flat surfaces that are every where in the shop. Did some serious dusting with the air hose …

Well, had my lunch, rested a bit, and played on the LJ's site, now it's back tp the shop for some more puttering time.

Be safe and be well my friends


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I'm feeling purty good this morning, as I finally got to take the brace off to sleep in….The doctor told me to take it off 2-3 times a day to exercise the shoulder a little at a time..So…I decided to try sleeping w/o it…I rose at 6:45 when the coffee was made, looked out the kitchen window, and it was 49, and a touch of light fog in the air…But that disapated pretty fast, and now full sunshine, no clabber, no wind, and the high will get to 78….Nice.!!!

Mike….You're warming up fast there in the cactus patch…It's still kinda cool here my neck of the woods here in the mountains….Being a 1,000 feet above sea level helps keep the heat at bay…But….in a couple of months it'll steam up, the humidity will be in the air, and it'll be hotter than hades then…until about October…Sounds like you're staying as busy as you want to be in your shop… Be glad when I can get back in mine..I have a little ways to go yet before that happens….!!

Alright…You guys keep the post coming…we're beginning to head towards that 8,000 mark…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rick, good to hear your shoulder is getting better. A good sleep is nice. How long before you can get to the shop?

A warm 49 deg. and sunshine right now. Headed for the mid 60's later. Tomorrow should be mid 70's they say. Might have to get the bike out and go for a ride. Will be a good day for that.

Mike I am glad we do not have the heat that long here. My wife grew up in AZ and she loves the weather up here too even with the snow and cold winters.

Had to revisit the cradle project I made a year and a half ago. Some of the onlays did not stay after moving 3 times. Guess epoxy was not the best for that. Back on with contact cement now and seems to be good. Going to give it a fresh coat of lacquer today and send it back home.

Did get my latest project posted last night. See what you folks think http://lumberjocks.com/projects/311954

Back to the shop I go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rain is back in WW for a few days. Got concrete poured, lawn mowed, roses pruned, and a little painting done on our dry day yesterday ;-)

Inch by inch and the shoulder will be good as new by summer Rick. Are you sure you will not stress it in your sleep? I am always curious about the results of pain meds in my anecdotal study. Got interested in pain back when a practitioner told me that people tell her a series of 3 shots is the most unbearable pain they ever felt. Migraine was up for the first 2 and didn't feel them. The last one was on par with with her description.

Don, the cedar chest is fantastic!

Festus, Nice clock. Do the brands have any special significance or just decorative. I always liked my uncle's brand, T3.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Bob in WW, the brands are registered cattle brands. The PH is my granddad's brand. Has been in the family almost 100 years now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

It may as late as June or July before I can get back in the shop…Just have to wait and see how things go…And the clock looks great…Top quality stuff, right there…!!!

Bob (WW),

Well… I didn't last night….I slept in the same position as if I had my brace on…Kind of on my left side w/ my arm across my big belly…A big belly helps with keeping the stress off…just as long as I don't roll over, I'm good..


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally fabulous morning, everyone,

A high of 70 under bright, sunny skies is what we're looking for here in San Diego today. Probably get it, too. Not much more than that, I'm afraid. No rain, for sure. The old rhyme goes "April showers, bring May flowers" is going to be a joke around here: we have 0.00 inches of rain so far for April, with none on the horizon.

Rick, just one bite at a time and, after awhile, you will have eaten the whole elephant. Your shoulder will be better, too, by the time you finish a whole elephant.

Mark, Kool Klock, as I said in your project posting. Looks good.

Don, what a wonderful chest. It was nice before it was finished, but it's far better now.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a phenomenally fabulous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, another use for a big belly ;-) I always thought they were just to keep a person from getting too light for heavy work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

That's too funny….I always thought it was because I eat like a pig….lol…!! I guess a big belly does come in handy after all….!

dawsonBob,

Yep… I get your meaning on "biting the elephant"....That's all I can do…take one bite, or day at a time…and I think it is getting better day by day..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Blue bird weather here. 70 and sunny, but it started off at 35° this morning. Kind of a surprise.
I've been busy working on my generator house. I thiught it would go quicker, but…..oh well. 
Here is the fruit of my labor.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a more than adequate little house for a generator, Bill. Heck, I think I've slept in worse. Did you give it some ventilation? A generator the size of yours need to breathe, y' know?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That wall on the side will have a vent and it will run with the doors open.


----------



## dawsonbob

Cool, Bill, because a generator like that will need some airflow/cooling in a little shed like that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you "shoppers",

Well….. It's the same old crap…different day is all…It was 60, and partly clabbered over….No wind to speak of, and now it's 64 going up to 82…Ju st sitting here at the 'puter drinking my morning java, and watching the birds feed, and having a smoke…Nothing much to tell.It's about as exciting around here as watching paint dry…I'm so bored..Can't wait to get this dang brace off,start some PT, and get back to doing something…get back in the shop, catching some bass,and going somewhere….It was 2 weeks ago today I had this surgery…I'm really tired of being cut on…this makes 31 surgeries I've had since 1967….Sorry ya'll…didn't mean to get on a rant..

Bill….That's a sweet house you built for the generator… Have you got it wired into the house yet…? Looks like it's well protected from the weather elements…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. It was about 50 out the door this morning as I headed to work for Cindy. Filling in for her assistant and had to work on some emergency exit lights and put up a wheel chair ramp sign.

Rick, rant all you want. Youre entitled.
Yes, the generator will be well protected. Its in its house with a roof, under a deck that has a roof over it. The inside wiring is done, just have to put the breaker in. Gotta run the wire thru some conduit for about 3 feet into the shed. Then put the 50a plug on and plug her in. That will be it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I totally agree with Bill. You rant as much. as long, and as loud as you want. You've earned the right to rant. Besides it'll give you something to do.

I've been spraying the girls with rattle can and I've come to the realization- I suck as spraying varnish. Totally suck. Two more coats today and they are in the mail tomorrow. Then you guys can poke fun at me for my lousy varnish spraying.

Weather is wet, grey and rainy. Might get to mid 50's today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, did you get that Earlex yet?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rick I would say your rant is well justified. I do not do well sitting around doing nothing either.

Another bright day here. 50 deg and headed for upper 70's. Thinking the bike will be out in awhile. Need to do more spring re-arranging and put the snowplow toward the back now.

Went to a local woodturning club meeting and show and tell last evening. Those folks have some skills. Going to have to upgrade my set-up if I hang around with them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys for understanding…I appreciate ya'll letting me bend your ear…The only thing I have to do is be on this dang 'puter….I'm not a daytime t.v. watcher, and never have been…My wife could care less about a t.v….So…I turn it on about 6-6:30 while we eat supper and watch 4-5 hours a night….Usually I'm in the shop, or on the lake,or doing yard work…My wife works 4 days a week at her beauty shop, so I have to get up early (I usually do anyway) so she can help me get dressed and get my socks and shoes on…I can take a shower, but she has to dry me off where I can't.. It's just frustrating sometimes….But….it's getting better everyday, and I'll soon be shed of this halter….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun out this morning in WW, probably rain later.

Rant away Rick, 31 is a lot of cutting!

Topamax moment again yesterday. Couldn't figure out the center of a 2×4 to rip it and had to correct every word in a sentence I typed. Have I warned you guys to be suspicious of doctors doing anything but objective, defined procedures?

Hopefully I will have the base for the washer finished today ;-)

Rick, I have never been skinny. Never lost any weight stacking 300 tons of hay every summer when I was a teenage. That is why I tell anyone who mentions weight I don't want to vgbet too light for heavy work. Couldn't get too light if I wanted to.

BBob, I can't wait to see mud flap girl in person ;-)

Bill, the generator house looks good. Now, just hope you never need it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats the ironic thing Bob, i want to use it to feel like all my work and the cost of the thing is worth it, but I dont want power outages for others or storm damages.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly awesome morning to all,

They say the high will top out at 69 here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies. It should be 69 in the sunny spots, too, but that's a tale for another morning. No rain in sight, of course, but it looks like BBob and WWBob are going to get hammered this weekend.

Rick, you rant all you want. I figure you're more entitled than most after all the cutting you've had, and forced inactivity could raise a rant from the best of us.

Bill, don'cha just wanna try it out to make sure it works the way you want it to, before you need it to?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I will test it Bob. Once i have it all ready to run I will shut off my main and fire it up. It would just be more satisfying if I were to actually need it. Years ago when the tornado came thru and put us without power for for 8 days I was not prepared. It would have felt so good to just go and start up the generator. I can still remember trying to go to sleep that first night. It was so muggy in the house and I had not seen the full measure of the devastation. We had hundreds and hundreds of trees down. Luckily none of them hit the house. Squashed my fences and blocked my driveway though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Kinda figured you would test it, just to make sure. You're not the kind of guy to not test it before you need it.

I've been through hurricanes, typhoons and other nasty weather, and I've seen the devastation they can cause, but that's always been somewhere else in the world. I've never had to experience it here at home, like you have had to endure it there - terrifying is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Chas7715

I've never chimed in but I've been lurking for a long while. Great group here!

@Bill (alias Firefighter…....)
I've noticed that everyone talks about letting your generator breath in the generator shed you built. I'm greatly concerned about the exhaust! That shed looks to be very close to some windows and possibly a French door. It looks to me that's a real possibility from some carbon monoxide problems. Am I not looking at things correctly? Aren't the recommended distances from the house to a genny around 20 feet?

Chuck

P.S. We're in the middle of some gully washing thunderstorms here in OKC!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not aware of any distance code. I've been running a generator in that location for about 13 years and haven't had a problem. When the generator is running all the windows and doors are closed. I could see if the temps were just right of have a window or door open, but that would be at the other end of the house. Also, we rarely run it at night. At night we just shut down the geni and use blankets.
Thanks for thinking of our safety and welcome to the weather thread.


----------



## Grumpymike

How doo, all yous folks … Temp is sitting right at 91° right now and heading for 96° later this afternoon under clear blue skies with gentle breezes.

*Rick* good to hear that the shoulder is getting better. I used to have a summer place at the lake in Warsaw Mo. and I have fond remembrances of being out on the lake sweltering in the heat and 60%+ humidity at 100°+ We just went in 'cause it was too miserable. ... Ahhh, the good old days. But now in the cactus patch, with the dry heat, Humidity under 10%, we take off our sweatshirts at about 80° …

*festus* It gets really hot here for a couple of weeks then mellows out. It will get up to 115 for a couple of days. Then the Monsoons kick in and that brings down the temps. but ya gotta remember that everything here is air conditioned, so your only out in it to get to the car and from the car to the store … and youbetcha my shop is A/C.

*Bbob* I made a special shelf to display that girly push stick …I am excited to see it.

Please remember to do it safely and be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

FFBill, Yes I do have that earlex sitting on my lumber rack. It's an impressive set up. I opted to use rustoleum rattle can to get these girls out the door. The last couple of coats seem to cover up the first screw-ups. But Hey,
they're just for laughs. Maybe you guys will agree that any flaws are just a little cellulite and she should take a yoga class.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun, rain, hail and a little breezy today in WW. No Snow, yet ;-)

SWMBO wants a dresser in the RV and the dinette to be a real table and chairs. Due to too many Topamax moments, we IKEAed out ;-( PreTopamax, when I was working, I rarely made an error in terminating control wires (less than 0.01% or 1 in 10,000) or doing layout in buildings. When I did the Museum of Flight, 2 cables were crossed.

Post Topamax, I double checked everything, went back the next day to recheck and make corrections and still had errors ;-( Making the base for the washer, too many minor errors, but they don't really matter. It just isn't perfectly square. Unfortunately, making a dresser or table and chairs, there would be too many errors to be able to glue it and expect the joints to hold. Why waste the material to get a half vast product?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in NE Michigan. Not a cloud in the sky and the temps are shooting up to the high 60's today. Right now the temp is about 45. I'll take it any day of the week. Tomorrow it's supposed to get in the 70's. Yay!

Welcome *Chuck*, It's always nice to get some new friends here.

I just discovered something the other day. I don't know if you guys knew it, but after a project is finished, I usually drill a 3/4" hole in the bottom of my projects to receive a current year penny. Well, I've been waiting for the 2017's to come out so I could do the same on my cedar chest. Well, I just read an article that said they aren't gonna make any more pennies. 2016 was the last year for the pennies. Can you believe it? I guess I'm gonna have to buy one of those fancy stamps from Rockler now.

Oh, and by the way, thanks for the compliments on the cedar chest. I've got orders for two more now. FYI, I started the flag case project and it's not going to well. I don't have enough cherry to do it so I'm switching to Ash I think. I don't know yet for sure.

*Rick*, As the others have said, you go ahead and rant. That may be your new past time for a while. Oh and 31 surgeries since 1967? You must have paid a hell of a price for your little stay in Southeast Asia. So sorry for that brother.

*FF Bill*, I agree also with the others. Your Genshed looks great. My Genshed turned out ok, but I don't need it now so I think I'm gonna tear it apart. And just as a side note; I had to open up the doors to let my Generator run because so it could breath. I tried it in the confined space and it was choking all the time. I thought with vents in the side, it would work Okay. I should have run the exhaust out the side like you're gonna do.

*Burly Bob*, I am excited to get one of those doo-dads too. I'll put it up there with my other trophy's, my collection of shop aprons.

So, here is the question of the day. *Mike*, is it true that the heat is there a difference in "dry" heat than in "humid" heat?

Ok, enough is enough, I've got to get out and enjoy the weather. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Would you believe it was snowing this morning when I got up. It's not sticking and will certainly turn to lite rain before long. Hopefully it will replenish some of the lost snowpack.

I've got 3 of the girls ready to mail and hopefully I'll get the rest out by this afternoon.

After Monday I'm gonna be AWOL here for about a month. My oldest daughter works with a missionary organization in Chihuahua, Mx. She wants us to come down and help with the students for a few weeks. Honestly, I'd rather stay home. But I got to keep "Stick in the Mud" happy and off me back. It's going to be a shock when we get there. It's 35 here and 75 there. 40 degrees hotter is not something I look forward to. Sweating is not my idea of fun. It's a huge modern city with 1.5 million people. It's just like any city in the US of that size. The worst thing there. They put cinnamon in the coffee. Who in their right mind does that? I'm taking my own can of coffee!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much here in Montana today. Started out at 40 deg. now up to 53 which is supposed to be the high. At least it is nice sunshine.

Got the bike out for a ride yesterday. Went up in the hills to visit a little town that we like. They are doing a fundraiser for their little park this summer so we got a vendor space and hope we can sell some things and help them out as well. Was 70 to 75 deg. all day so was about a perfect 130 mile ride.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a beautiful morning her in the Ozarks… The temp at 8:00 coffee time saw it at 60…Right now it's 76, with a little clabber in the sky, and it'll climb to 81….This warmer weather is sure making the grass and flower bed plants really grow… Just need some more rain, which is due in Sunday, with a 90% chance…So far it's looking good…

No more ranting, and I appreciate all your thoughts and comments…I'm trying to keep a positive attitude about the outcome of this surgery..I know it'll turn out fine…Been there and done that too many times….

Chuck….Welcome to our weather chat thread…Glad you dropped in, and come back anytime….We're always here..
I noticed you're from OKC…I lived in Ok for about a year in a little town called Wanette, and being retied Army, went to Tinker Air Force Base to the commisary, base exchange, etc. I have many friends that live in Moore, Del City, etc. All are musicans….So I'm very familiar with OK..My band played all over that stae back in the day….

Mike….When you said you had a place on the lake at Warsaw,Mo, were you talking abut Truman Lake, or Lake of the Ozarks..? I've fished both several times when I fished the Pro-Am Bass Tournament money circuit…I'm pretty familiar with both…

Don….Thanks… I appreciate your thoughts…

It's time another cup, so I'll say adios for now…Hi Oh Silver…away…!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny for a while in WW this AM. That will change shortly.

Welcome aboard Chuck.

BBob, One of my wife's best friends from HS marred a Mexican and has lived in Mexico City since the mid 70s. She said she can't carry anything in the street outside her clothing such as a purse. It will be grabbed. Hopefully the part of Mexico your daughter is in is a lot better than that!

Wonder what they are going to do? Phase out penneys and round to the nearest nickle?


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I won some stuff in another auction. I got the "items in the rafters", which included some old Xmas outdoor displays, two cheap extension ladders and an old tent. I only paid $5.90, but it wasn't worth the long drive up to get it. 
Then somebody says, do you want some boards that somebody else didn't take I think they're walnut. Um….yes I think i do. I got probably $150 worth of walnut. Not bad.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly sensational morning to all,

67 degrees under mostly, but not completely, overcast skies here in San Diego today. I think we'll soon be entering our yearly period of "May grey and June gloom, with no sun in the sky 'til the 4th of July." Happens every year, but it may come a little early this year.

Chuck, welcome aboard! It will be good to have some reports from around OKC.

SCORE!!! Bill, it looks like you made out like a bandit on that deal.

I knew they had talked about phasing out the penny, but didn't know that they had already done so. Should prove interesting.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an incredibly sensational day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi ya folks, It's sitting at 86° here in Surprise at mid day and it's 94° in Phoenix with clear blue skies and a gentle breeze, Just right weather for doing the important puttering.
*Don* yep there is a world of difference in the heat when the humidity is low … like 100° indicated feels like 85° when there is a light breeze … and 100° indicated will feel like 115° with high humidity … Or sort of …

*Chuck* Welcome to the LJ's site, jump right in there with both feet and enjoy the best of the best.

*Rick* My spot was right up by the high school in Warsaw, So it was about 10 minutes to launch at Warsaw into Lake of the Ozarks, or cross the bridge and launch into Truman Lake, about 15 minutes away … So I had the best of two worlds as I fished both lakes … but I always did better just below the dam in Lake of the Ozarks. However, there was one time that we hit a school of stripers just above the dam and were pulling them in as fast as we could bait up … The good old days you know …

Well Lunch is gone so I gotta head back out to the shop and work on the pool pump, the impeller seems to be jammed up with crap so not much water is moving thru it (Grrrr) I'd really rather be working on the wood things.

Do it safely folks and be well, don't use Rick for an example.


----------



## Chas7715

Thanks for the warm welcome! Always nice to be with a bunch of good folks!

77 degrees and partly cloudy/partly sunny (?). Never quite understood the difference! No rain predicted until the grandkids and their cousins are supposed to hunt down the elusive Easter Egg on Sunday! Hopefully it'll hold off!

@Rick, I'm a military retiree (AF) and Tinker AFB was my last duty station. I now work as a contractor on the base. I have family all over the metro area. It keeps proving to be a small world!

I could have sworn that I had 2017 pennies in my change pile. I'll look when I get home.

TTYL Ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think the bill has passed about the penny.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good haul on the walnut Bill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is a good haul for the price Bill ;-)

DBob, Your weather man is all wet (pun intended of course). They have been saying sun here for Easter Sunday ;-) Supposed to start clearing in the morning.

Sorry about going off on T-max guys. Everyone makes mistakes, but it only took my kids a day to diagnose the problem. The dr doubled the dose. No excuse for that.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I stopped in at my buddy with the cabinet shop. We talked about the cabinets I'll be building when I get back and the new router table set up I'm going to order. He started trying to talk me into a spindle shaper. I'm thinking that's way more machine than I need. The cost of a Grizzly and a set of cutters is about the same as the Jessem table and PC router I'm thinking about. It just seems to me router table is a little more flexible than a shaper. I understand where he's coming from but he's in the cabinet building business. Time and production = more jobs=more$. I'm just an amateur hobbyist. What'd you guys think? I'm still leaning toward the router table. But I've got close to a month to think on it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Cool and breezy here all day. Just stayed in the shop and puttered around. Cool again tomorrow they say.

BBob I have both. An old shaper that does not have reverse that I haven't used for several years. It is an old 1960's Wards that is basically a router motor with a threaded shaft. I have a Incra lift (made by Jessem) in my router table and love it. I studied them for along time before I got mine and still think it was the best for me. I likes the easy change inserts better on the Incra than the Jessem. Either way a router table is best in my opinion as I already had several routers and a good selection of bits. Like you said if you are in the cabinet business a shaper would be good so I can see both sides.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's raining right now here in NE Michigan, but should be letting up any time soon. It's currently 46 and heading to 77 today.

*FF Bill*, what a haul on the Walnut. That's a great deal you lucky stiff. So, you think they didn't pass the penny bill, huh? Let's hope not. The new pennies should have been out by now if that was the case.

*Burly Bob*, I'm gonna miss you while you're gone. Hurry and get back. Oh and by the way, don't drink the water, of course you prolly already know that. LOL Maybe that's why they put cinnamon in the coffee. Unfortunately I can't chime in on your Shaper/Router table situation. I wish I could though. I only have the one so I can't compare the difference. But, it seems to me that the cost to purchase a shaper for one project is a lot. Good Luck. I passed up buying a shaper at one of the estate sales I was at. I didn't figure it was worth the money or space to get it.

*Festus*, that sounds like that was a nice ride you went on.

I worked on my truck yesterday. I put a new u-joint in the rear drive shaft. Boy, what a job that was. I had to beat the crap out of the old one just to get it changed out. But, I got it done and it works good now.

Okay, I'm outta here for now. We got some people coming to see the house today so, I gotta help clean up a little bit. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Another nice day here in the mountains.. It was 60 at 7:30 coffee time, with high bright sun, no wind to speak of, and now it's 76, warming up quickly, and going yp to 81 for a high..I should be on the lake, but it ain't gonna happen for a while yet….

I now have a brand new lap top I'm trying to get used to. My sweet main squeeze ordered for me, and I didn't know it tii it came in..She ordered it from Amazon Prime,and it's the cat's meow…!!!! It's a 2017 Dell Inspiron i5, Signature Edition…It has a 17.3 screen size, Windows 10, plus all the newest bells and whistles…It came in Thrusday, and we spent the last 2 days getting it set up, all info switched from my desk top, tool bar icons intalled…charging the battery up, and putting in downloads and up dates….This thing is super fast compared to my old desk top with Windows 7….I'm still playing with it getting font sizes, background picture, etc…...The one thing I'm not used to yet is the size of the print…Some of it is too small…I'm working on that by changing the font size in Browser Settings…I'm close….I like the really small USB plug and wireless mouse…Nice!!!!

Bill…..Free wood is always a +....It sure beats dumpster diving, huh…? And even good wood at that…Brother, you found a bird nest on the ground….

Chuck…Wanette was about 25 miles South of Shawnee on hy. 177 (?), and about 60 miles from OKC…

BurlyBob…..I hate to see you go to Mexico City…That place is dangerous, and full of bad Mexicans..You watch out for yourself and your wife and daughter…Ya'll stay where it's safe, if there is such a place there…We're gonna miss you around here…Be very careful, my friend….

Mike…..I liked fishing both lakes, and both were completely different….Truman is a shallow stained to muddy water with lots of timber and stumps…My two favorite spots were Little Tebow and Big Tebow….Lake of the Ozarks just the oppisite, as you well know…I live on Bull Shoals Lake, and it's a deep clear lake…305 feet is the deepest I've found so far…..It's a great lake, full of largemouth, smallmouth, and Kentuckys…The average depth to fish (except when they are spawning). is about 40 feet….sometimes a little shawoller….sometimes a little deeper. In the winter we spoon fish as deep as 80-100 feet deep….


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, I'm not keen on Mexico like the rest of you guys. I'll be staying about 10 miles north of Chihuahua. It's quite a distance from Mexico City. I was there once before. My Daughter has been there 8-10 years. It's sort of like she says, if you want to find problems you go to where you can find them. If you don't what those problems, don't go there. It's sort of like why I stay out here in the hinterland.

Sounds like my cabinet building buddy is trying to steer clear of hardwood cabinets, doing more paint jobs. Seems he's had a terrible time with his finishes. The companies have changed and improved their product!!!
Now they change color and don't stick to the wood. Jake, his employee showed me a couple of photos. Unbelievable! As I was told they had to completely strip one whole job and reshoot it. Not much profit in a job like that. The up side is he may have found a new product that hasn't been 'improved' in over 10 years. Bottom line my source of hardwood scraps may have just dried up for the near future.


----------



## dawsonbob

A gloriously great morning to everyone,

72 very sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with no rain in sight. Looks like it's going to be getting warmer day by day for the next week or so.

Rick, congrats on the new lap top. That should help keep you entertained while you heal.

BBob, the thing is, they simply don't like Americanos down there, especially right now. Like the other fellows have said, be extra cautious down there, no matter which city you're in. Having said all that, have a really great time while you're down there.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a gloriously great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a glorious day here, but starting to get on the hot side for my liking.
Just sent my FF to the hospital again with allergic reaction. She was covered in hives and coughing.

BBob, what they said about Mexico. Be careful, have fun, we'll miss ya.

Rick, enjoy that new puter. Now you can LJ it from your easy chair.

Don, I've never done a u joint, but I can imagine the fun.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Folks, It's 79° and heading for 87° later today. We have clear blue skies and about a 5mph breeze … about as perfect as it gets out here in the cactus patch.

The pool temp is up to 75° now, so it's time to get it ready for the season … been sweeping and doing all the springtime maintenance this morning … I don't swim unless the pool is 75° and rising … Then in August when it's like bath water we turn on the chiller to cool it down a bit …

Hey *Rick*, congrats on the new computer, I hope that yours spells better than mine … and the auto correct knows what you really mean … Yep, Sure.
Yeah, we caught a lot of fish at 6' deep with a sliding bobber and a minnow. Hey, there is a lake just north of us here called Lake Pleasant, Rick, I kid you not, they catch crappie there bigger than any that I've heard lied about in Mo. They have a 4-1/2 pounder on the wall at the visitors center …

*Bbob* be safe and enjoy that trip … There is some wonderful Mesquite down there and at a reasonable price. Last time I was there the Boarder Patrol let me back with 40 Bf no questions.
On the router vs: shaper … I had the same dilemma a couple of years ago, I bought a new router with speed control and slow start … 1/2" collet and I've never looked back. You and I as hobbyists just don't demand the features of the shaper. That's my 2 cents worth. But I will add that it would be nice to have one if we would use it.
I have made some 200+ cabinet doors for habitat for humanity with my setup and was grinning the whole time.

Be safe and be well


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

You folks been busy this morning, can't even remember everything I just read. Fishing, Mexico, computers and mechanizing. I can handle any of them except Mexico. Have no desire to go there.

About 50 here now and has been windy all day. Kind of like spring weather. Just hiding in the shop again today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day in WW in low 60s, same for tomorrow ;-)

On humidity and hot; there is an old saying in the HVAC industry you can't cool a wet room nor heat a dry one. Humidity is the key to comfort.

Rick, I'm going through the same thing but worse ;-( New hard drive in the laptop compliments of Geek Squad. The puter is only a couple years old, but old parts and new parts don't seem to be compatible. My son says there are probably operating files that were in the hard drive that are in other places now in newer models. One thing we know for sure, technology moves so fast if it is on the market, it is obsolete!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

When I rose, it was 60, very clabbered over, and the threat of rain loomed in the air…..So I had my morning coffee, watched a chipmonk stealing grub out of the bird feeders (he figured out a way to climb the pole), then had my morning shower…While I was in the shower, it started raing like that cow p*^% on that flat rock, and it's still coming down hard as I type this…..Now it's 66, thunderstorms, and the high is supposed to get to 78 (?).....I think I'm getting a little better with this one left finger…easy peasey….nice and easy….!!! Rain is forecast for the next 3 days….It's good for my new sodded yard and flower beds…..

Thanks guys on the new 'puter….This lapper is sure different than a desk top PC….Everything is smaller letters when typed in…..One thing I didn't realize was that 'puters don't come with Java and Adobe Flash Player….They are free to install on your 'puter…..Good for a lot of stuff, but mainly if you play games, etc. on your 'puter…..BUT i'M LWrning to get around on it, slpowlly but surely…..

Humidity is one of the drawbacks to living here in the mountains, and in the South…..It's pretty bad from about June--September, then in October it's not so bad… All you have to do is walk out the door, just sand there, and you start leaking…I've been known to change clothes 1--2 times a day, it gets so bad…..But….that's all part of it here….and Bill has the same thing up by St. Louis, and Missouri, like here…..It runs from 70-80 % humidity, so that's why you leak so bad…...

Bob (WW)......Hope you get your lapper fixed….My theory is: Ain't nothing worth a damn if it don't work right…And yes…my new 'puter is prolly obsolete by now, and it's only 3 days old….

Well guys, it's dinner time, and time to take a drug, so I'll catch ya'll later…..Keep them post a'comin'...


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter All,

Nice bright sunshine here today. A little cool at 50 deg. but good day with no wind. Going to have to mow our lawn again. Can hear it growing on these nice days.

Guess we get to do an Easter egg hunt with the Granddaughter in a bit. Should be fun.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have a marvelously magnificent morning,

Happy Easter, all you egg seekers. It's 72 and partly cloudy here in San Diego today, with 37% humidity.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent Day!


----------



## oldsailor59

north of Raleigh, NC. Temp today in low 80's with some clouds.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Scott good to see you back with us.

Well gang, I'm pretty certain I'm going to buy that router table and motor. Just can't see where a shaper would be much better. Also the price of cutters is some serious dollars. I'm pretty certain I'm going to order that Jessem table and a Porter Cable 7518 motor. That should come in just under $1500. I just might order it in the morning before I hit the road south. That way I'll have a real nice home coming present!

About that stay south of the border. It's anywhere between 30-40 degrees warmer down there. We even had a little snow Friday morning at 35 degrees. It was 80+ where my daughter lives. I'm not a big fan of the heat. Maybe I can sweat/ melt/burn a little fat off my burlyness.

My best to you all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that's a better way to go than the shaper.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I think you're making the right move by going with the router table and router set up….For folks like us that works the wood, even for hobby or $$$, in my opinion, it's the better deal….Honestly, I've never wanted a shaper when a router table and router would suffice….

Welcome Scott…it's been a while…Glad to see you made it back…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Perfect day in WW, 65, sunny and some bright overcast.

BBob, I can't imagine why any one would want a shaper except of high production. I think you got it right.

Rick, 2 of the issues cured themselves. Must be the mandatory 1 week hard drive break in period? ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

When I rose at 6:30, the rain was coming down….slowly…It was 60 then and seriously clabbered over at java time… It's now 63 w/ light rain, and headed to a high of 69….I didn't have a very good night's sleep, as my shoulder woke me up hurting…I guess I must have kinked it up somehow….You got me…But took my morning drugs w/ my coffee, and it's getting better now…Strange..!!!

I guess BurlyBob is on his way to Old Mexico by now…or not..Sure hope he watches his p's and q's while down there. That's a dangerous place to be if you're an American….
Bob(WW), 
Glad to hear you're back in business…almost….So….not much to report on this end, so keep 'em coming, guys…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool morning to start the week here. #5 deg at 8 o'clock headed for 64 this afternoon. T-storms here the next couple days. More good shop time.

BBob that would be a sweet present to come home to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

5 degrees Mark?


----------



## Festus56

Oops guess I did not proof that. Was supposed to be 35 deg


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'm still sitting here waiting. Daughter has to get Duke and the I'm waiting for a package from Bass Pro Shops. Doubt I get out of here before 2pm. My cabinet shop buddy called. I've got another pallet of hardwood cutoffs. It's mostly small stuff. But some nice boards in there. It's a mixed bag. When I get back I've got to find a bunch of small projects to make use of it.

Don't worry about me in Mexico. I'm pretty cautious and not very trusting of anyone. One thing I learned as a cop-situational awareness. Most folks just don't pay attention to their surroundings. I'm pretty much casting a wary eye one everyone and everything. I like to keep my distance from just about everyone I meet. You, get the idea I'm not the most personable type in public? Yer right! Warm and fuzzy I ain't.

So I'll be hitting the road in a couple of hours. Ya'll take care.


----------



## dawsonbob

A memorably magnificent morning to all,

A high of 74 is called for here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies. Just thought I should mention that the lack of snow around here is severely hampering my snow angel creation.

Rick, just keep at it and one day you'll realize that the pain is gone. May take awhile, but you've been there before.

BBob, just don't forget about that awareness at anytime while you're down there. I spent a lot of time in Mexico when I was a kid, and loved it… but it's not the same place anymore. Just make sure you come back safe - we sorta like having you around.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a memorably magnificent day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No rain yet in WW, Sun peeking through the clouds @ 60.

BBob, Mudflap girl arrived today. What a beauty she is ;-) Thank you. Be safe in Mexico and have fun!

Rick, Laptop works, just aggravations and things they should fix. Makes one wonder what else they didn't get right? Reminds me of a valve job I was supposed to have on my pickup years ago. Found a bolt or 2 under the hood they forgot to put in. A year later another mechanic told me told me what else they forgot; the valve job! ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow Bob, that was really fast. I didn't think anyone would get their girls before Thursday. Glad you like her.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 60…. again… this morning with a touch of fog and a little mist in the air…Right now it's 63, very clabbered, no wind to speak of, and the high will be 78….No rain is forecast around here for a couple of days, but around here you can never tell…Not much news to tell as I'm not doing much of anything except sitting around and playing on my new 'puter and trying to heal up…...And waiting on the mudflap gal to arrive…

I guess by now BurlyBob is on his way to Mexico, or already there…Did he ever say how he was getting there.? Driving or flying.? I never caught it if he did…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi overcast with some sprinkling in WW today.

He didn't say, Rick. Must be driving, he said something about the Grand Canyon or somewhere along the route.

Geek Squad put a new battery in the laptop. The old one works better. The new one will not take a charge ;-) It must be a real bear going through life if one doesn't have a sense of humor! ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here. Overcast and 45 deg. Maybe get to low 60's today. Nice days for the shop , too cool to go for a ride or get a suntan.


----------



## dawsonbob

A great and gloriously grand morning to you all,

73 is what it will be here in San Diego today, with cloudy/sunny/sunny/cloudy skies. It's mostly sunny, I guess, with a few clouds here and there, except when it's really cloudy with only a little sun. Don't think it will snow, though.

Here's wishing BBob a safe trip. Wonder if he'll be able to get online at all while he's down there?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a great and gloriously grand day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late afternoon y'all,
If he mentioned seeing the Grand Canyon like Bob (WW) mentioned, he either was driving or looked out the window of the airplane as it went by the Canyon….lol…

Bob (WW)......Speaking of your computer battery…..I don't know wht kind of lapper you have, but if your battery is shot, you can order one from Amazon….My wife bought her lapper at Staples a couple of years ago (hers is a HP), and their batteries were over a $100 dollars. That guy there said don't buy one from here…get it online at Amazon….She found her model on there, and it was either $12.00 or $15.00 for a battery, and it's still going strong….Just an FYI…..


----------



## dawsonbob

I think you can find anything except love at Amazon… and I'm not too sure you can't find that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 40 early now 50 headed for the mid 60's. Plenty of sunshine to make the grass grow. Had good rain all night so now have to wait for mowing until later.

I would agree about Amazon. I buy a lot there. Anything I needed and some things I just wanted.

Been keeping busy in the shop just puttering. Made several signs and practicing my lathe skills. Still have a long way to go to get to beginner status I think. But it is fun !!


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelously magnificent morning to all,

71 degrees under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. I don't know why, but for some odd reason it felt like an early fall day when I opened the door this morning. Ever do that? Flash on a season other than the current one? I don't know whether it was the overcast, a slight chill or what, but it felt more like October than April.

Mark, I'm with you. I'd be lost without Amazon Prime and grocery deliveries from my local supermarket.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was 58 at 7:20 when I made my way to the coffee pot….Brfight sunshine prevailed, and no wind to talk about…Grabbed cup, then hit the shower to head to town….As bad as I hated to, I had to go to town to my Chevy dealers for an oil change and get the tires rotated on my wife's Suburban…She called while I was there to say her answering machine had died, so after the Suburban was serviced, I went to Staples and picked one up for her, then stopped and filled it up with fuel for her..Now…she owes me big time….By the time I got home, my shoulder was killing me..I know I over did it…So I had a bite of dinner, and had to take an Oxy Codone…Now I'm beginning to get drowsy and fuzzy-headed, but it will ease the pain. This only the second one I'v taken…I'm gonna try to finish this before going under…lol.. Almost forgot….the high today will be 83….It's getting there..!!!!

Yesterday I got my mudflap gal from BB…Bob did a good job on the gal, complete with a handle..He also sent a small piece of ply with his logo burned into it…I'm very proud of it, and for him to do that for all of us on the weather thread…He's one nice guy. I hope he might of taken a lapper..Hope they have WiFi in Mexico…

Yep…I agree with you guys about Amazon..We also have Prime.When my wife ordered my lapper, she used Prime, and it got here in 2 days….That's fast…This 'puter is amazing..It's so fast with Windows 10…My desk top has Windows 7, and a snail can move faster than that…

Well gang, I'm really getting drousy and fuzzy headed, so I'll shut it off for now and hit the rack, and try to get the shoulder eased up some…Later guys…!!!!!!!!!!

i


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look what I got.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah you guys got your mud flap girl, but mine is better … Bbob did a right nice job on them, but mine is nicer than yours … have it hanging on a small shelf near the lumber rack … 
I missed the post about Bbob seeing the grand canyon, I'm just a few hours south of there and have a guest room that sits vacant most of the time, sure would have been proud to be a B&B for ole Bbob.

A beautiful 87° day here heading for 90°, under a few wispy clouds in the clear blue skies and just a hint of a breeze.

Saw our first snake today, a 4 foot King snake, but I encourage them to stay because they are a constrictor that will attack Rattle snakes and other little critters that you really don't want in your yard. I have 3-1/2 acres for him to settle into.

I put some finish on one of the flip flop boxes inspired by Wood Magazine, so it is ready for the final assembly … I wonder who I will give this one to? ...

And did I mention how much better my mud flap girl is than yours?

Well be safe my friends and above all else be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have to say that my wife was not impressed, but mine is better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

No no--

you guys have got it all wrong…..mine is better, and much purtier, too…..


----------



## pontic

Upper 70's in Indy. Nice cloudy day. Did some mowing and leaf raking. Going to storm tonight.
Oh! HappynEaster everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My thermometer said 91 this afternoon. I believe it.
I got my grass cut too.
Worked on my generator house.
Worked on a small table top. 
Worked on old car parts.
Sold my old generator.
It was a good day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, Yes, I got mine too! Mine came Tuesday and I have to admit, she's a blonde so that makes her better than all of you guy's. Thanks Bob!

My weather is wet out this morning. At the bus stop with my granddaughter, we got poured on. It was raining cat's and dogs, I know cause I stepped in a poodle. Old 4th grade humor there, couldn't help myself. Anyway, the rain has passed and we are supposed to get more late today. The temp is 39 with an expected high of 45. Not quite swimsuit weather. Oh well, I can stay dry and warm in my shop and it sure as heck beats freezing temps.

Boys, I've been AWOL lately. I had to go down state AGAIN for a couple of days. I'm really getting tired of this. I got home late Tuesday evening and had to turn around and head back down Wednesday AGAIN for my wife's doctor's appointment. We got home at a decent time in the afternoon, but by then I was feeling crappy. I think I was just tired out from over extending myself. After we got home, we took a short ride to look at another estate sale prospect nearby. This guy had a nice shop and nice tools. After getting back home, I just napped all day long and went to bed early. I feel much better today.

I hope Burly Bob "vacation" turns out ok. And, I hope all you guys are doing well yourselves.

Well boys, I'm gonna get crack'n out in the shop. I haven't been out there in a few days. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, yesterday was a record 88°, but my thermometer said 91. Today cloudy and not as hot. Saturday high of 54 and lots of rain. Ironically I will be teaching a brush fire training.

I went to town to get some things and on the way home a bald eagle landed right in front of me. It took off when it saw me and then flew about 100' and came back down and picked up some roadkill. When I got closer I saw the armadillo it had originally come down for. Kinda cool.

That is tiring doing all that driving. That's what we get for living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bright sunshine day here. 30's last night, 42 now headed for 65. Just about right. Rain and cooler tomorrow. Got the lawn mowed again yesterday. That is 3 times already this year.

I would think there would be internet access in Mexico but maybe it is different down there. Several people vacationing there have sent stuff from their phones so I just assumed it was same as here.

Back to the shop. Might have to see if there is a blonde or a redhead girl out there since I missed Bob's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It was 72 at 6:45, and I rose just in time for coffee….It's very clabbered over ,and a threat of rain is in the air…It's supposed to start any time ndow, and go for the next 2-3 days….Right now it's 74, anf headed for a high of 79…..

Not much going on around here…But I did take up the bird feeders, as they were completely null and void of seeds. Them dang birds left nothing but hulls, and that was all the feed I had, and I quit feeding them this time of year anyway, so I cleaned and washed them down to put them away..Got them drying now.I quit cause they can fend for themselves now that Spring is here…The hummers are starting to show up, as I saw one yesterday….So…it's about time to put the hummer feeder out….We usually have several to come back…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another gray, damp dag in WW, low 50s.

I'm sure there is internet in Mexico. We have a friend in Mexico City that is on regularly. The cost of roaming might be prohibitive and it might not be readily available in the area working with the poor? Meanwhile back in the US, I heard a teacher on the radio talking about phones in class. It is a major diversion issue. He said next year it will be worse when they get wifi through out the building. I bet teachers long for the days when whispering and chewing gum in class were major discipline issues ;-).

Bill, Hope you can get a fire started in the rain for the practice!

Don, It must be something in the air or going around? Seems like it is easier and easier to over do it these days ;-)

Festus, U R ahead of me, I only mowed twice, but getting a dry day is a major issue this spring. WE had normal rain fall for the month by the 20th


----------



## dawsonbob

An amazingly awesome morning to all,

73 is the fine forecast here in Awesomeland today. The sky is blue, the sun is bright, and it's a wonderful day here by the bay (okay, okay, it could be a little warmer, and the bay is almost two miles away, but let's not get picky about the petty things). It's supposed to jump up into the low eighties tomorrow, then plummet to the sixties on Saturday. Roller coaster weather, anyone?

Like WWBob, I'm sure that there is internet access in Chihuahua where BBob is. Whether he will connect to it is another question entirely. Chihuahua is a fairly large, modern city. You can check it out on Wikipedia (go here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chihuahua_City ). I would be very surprised if his daughter doesn't have internet access.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an amazingly awesome day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and windy this morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 42 heading to 46 today. The rain moved out and the sun is supposed to shine down on us, hopefully soon. No rain in the forecast until next Tuesday. Anything is better than snow! Right *FF Bill*?

Well, I got some sleep night before last and I took a nap yesterday and I felt pretty good yesterda. Today I feel a whole lot better. I did some work out in the shop yesterday. Boy did it feel good doing some shop stuff. My Etsy store stock is getting low of so, I thought I'd make some tap handles and add them to the store. So, I fired up the lathe for a while yesterday. It took me some time to remember how to use it again after sitting dormant for about 3 months. I worked on making a spark plug out of Mesquite and Oak. At the time of the photo, I still had some work to do on it.









We haven't heard from *Saddletramp* lately. He should have been home by now. I hope everything is well with him and his wife. I hope she made it through the stroke okay.

Hey* Mike*, I was talking to my Aunt and Uncle the other day. They are living in Arizona currently. They told me they are living in Cottonwood. Ever hear of it?

*Dawson Bob*, I never pictured Chihuahua like that. That is a big city. They should have internet down there. But, Bob will be pretty busy I'm sure to be messing with us. Looks like there is a lot to see and do down there.

Well boys, we have to go shopping this morning, apparently someone's been eating us out of house and home. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Crap! I just remembered, You won't be hearing from me tomorrow. I'll be working an estate sale all day long and the guys I made the cedar chest for will be dropping by to pick it up. Yay! Hopefully, I'll see y'all Sunday.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Woke up to rain hitting the window, and then thunder and lightening..Man, it is really coming down hard. Should do this for the next two days….The temp was 53,so it cooled off quite a bit…The high will get to 56, with more wet stuff.

I have to go now…Got to be at my Chevy dealers at 11;00 to get the oil changed and tires rotated on my truck..

I'll catch up later, but not a lot of news to tell…Still having shoulder trouble….Later, y'all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW to be in the 60s today. It will be the only chance to catch up with Festus in lawn mows. Rain for the next week.

Meteor showers tonight from 2 AM to dawn, then changing to wet showers.

They will catscan my head to check on migraines today. They didn't see anything in there 15 years ago, doubt it they will find anything now.

Hang in there Rick, only a couple months to go on the shoulder. Trust me, been there, it turned out almost as good as new. Not quite as strong as the original, but it doesn't need to be. If I can't do what caused the problem in the first place, that is a good deal for me ;-)

Don, that spark plug is beginning to look like the real deal!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Geez, I just noticed my day count! It will be 9 years of LJ early next month. Where did the time go?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope all is well with everyone. Should all be in the shop doing what we want without issues in my opinion. I have been fortunate. No medical issues. Only time I see a doctor is to renew my DOT medical card to drive truck.

Cool 42 here early today. Going to 50 they say with 90% chance of a quarter inch of rain. If it is going to be cool and wet might as well get really wet. Maybe rain and snow tomorrow.

That is a cool spark plug. I have been playing with my lathe some lately too. Had some small wood pieces that wanted to be small mallets. An old beat up joiners mallet and my 40 yr old softball bat both were the last two to get re-turned and finished. Now they are to pretty to use.


----------



## dawsonbob

A magnificently mega-marvelous morning to everyone,

83 bright, clear, sunshiny (except for one lousy cloud, of course) degrees here in San Diego today. It'll be kinda the same tomorrow, just not so much, and even less on Sunday.

Don, I was somewhat surprised at the size of Chihuahua, too. With a population of 926,000 or so people (more counting BBob and his wife), that's a substantial city.

Funny that you should mention ol' Saddletramp Bob. I was thinking the same thing yesterday morning, but couldn't remember exactly when he'd last checked in. Great minds, and all that.

WWBob, congrats on 9 years (almost). See how fast the time flies when you're having fun?

Mark, without medical issues, huh? I take it that you're younger than most of us old codgers? Just you wait, and you'll find that - as Rick says - "getting old ain't for sissies."

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a magnificently mega-marvelous day.


----------



## Festus56

I am maybe the youngster here except for Bill. Sometimes I feel older but I turned 60 last fall so something will probably catch up with me someday.

They were right on the 90% chance of rain. Been here all day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks, its 90° and heading for 95° this afternoon here in the cactus patch under clear blue skies and gentle breezes.

*Don* yep I know where Cottonwood is, about 125 miles north of me, very near Sedona … beautiful country up there, lots of pine trees and hills and canyons and good stuff to look at. ... Snoopy Rock is along the highway between Sedona and Cottonwood, one of the most photographed rocks in Arizona. ... It's on the web, check it out.

"Getting old ain't for sissies." … Man oh man is Rick right about that.

*WWBob* How do you know if there is a meteor shower


> __It's too cloudy to see the sky __ …_ Yeah I know, they said so on the news, right? and you believe everything that you hear on the TV


 I _didn't see any meteor shower in our clear skies but my eyes were tightly shut and in deep rem sleep.

Hey *Don* I have a question for ya, what size of threaded insert do tap handles use?? I've got a friend with a keg thingie … (I don't drink so I'm a dummy about it) ... I just thought it would make a nice gift.

Y'all be safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks, its 90° and heading for 95° this afternoon here in the cactus patch under clear blue skies and gentle breezes.

*Don* yep I know where Cottonwood is, about 125 miles north of me, very near Sedona … beautiful country up there, lots of pine trees and hills and canyons and good stuff to look at. ... Snoopy Rock is along the highway between Sedona and Cottonwood, one of the most photographed rocks in Arizona. ... It's on the web, check it out.

"Getting old ain't for sissies." … Man oh man is Rick right about that.

*WWBob* How do you know if there is a meteor shower


> It's too cloudy to see the sky  ... Yeah I know, they said so on the news, right? and you believe everything that you hear on the TV


 I didn't see any meteor shower in our clear skies but my eyes were tightly shut and in deep rem sleep.

Hey *Don* I have a question for ya, what size of threaded insert do tap handles use?? I've got a friend with a keg thingie … (I don't drink so I'm a dummy about it) ... I just thought it would make a nice gift.

Y'all be safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

OOPs, how'd that happen? dumb fingers on the key board I guess … Sorry bout that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, it was raining when I headed to task force training this morn, but quit before I got there. Didn't rain all day, but did on the way home tonight. Had a good day of training. We hooked sling loads up to helicopters, burned steel with oxy-acetylene, directed loads hanging from a crane and worked with ropes.
I also found out I will be doing a full scale exercise this summer. Over a three or four day period we will drive all of our equipment to Whiteman AFB and put our tractor trailers in C130s and fly with them to Indiana, then load all of our gear in chinooks and fly to the training site. We will do an exercise of some sort and then reverse the process back to MO. Sounds like fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am the youngest at only 43.
Congrats on 9 years BOb. I can't believe I've been here almost 4 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I don't yrust them or believe what I don't see. Last month or so I watch the space station go over between the clouds and a meteor shower a frw months ago on the only clear night that month. If this isn't the only clear night in 2 weeks I won't believe it happened.

Festus, it took a long time for driving to get my lil bro, but it did. One day he couldn't straighten his leg when he tried to get out. He said too many years behind the wheel did it. Be careful and do your prevention. They told me turning screw drivers would give me golfer's elbow when I was an apprentice. I prevented that. Too bad they didn't mention all the other gottchas electricians get ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill. You're only 4 days short of 4 years. We should throw a party with ice cream and cake. If we throw the party here, and you can't make it, I'll eat your portion so it doesn't go bad. It's tough duty, but it's a sacrifice that I'm willing to make. No need to thank me, really, it's just the kind of selfless, caring guy I am.

I've still got a coupe of months til I hit four years, but I'm not sure how all this time has passed. I guess it's just one day after another, and one day you wake up and wonder where the time has gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't look to see how close I was to 4 years. I will be at the party. I like ice cream.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey there gang!!!! We made to Chihuahua. It's 7:30pm or thereabouts and it's 83. That's about 40 degrees warmer than I'm use to. I'm glad you guys like the girls. If I missed anybody I apologize. If I did pm your address to me and I'll get one to you when I get back. I've several ready to go and a few more in a box to be glued up and varnished.

On way down we saw the Grand Canyon, Meteor Crater and in Winslow the Flatbed Ford. I even got a photo of me "Standing on a Corner in Winslow, Arizona".









I also got some photos as we were driving of that radio telescope array trying to find ET. Outside of that it's hot and I don't particularly like heat. But it's for the daughter and only a couple of weeks.

Ya'll take care.

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still raining and 42 deg. out. Maybe mixed with snow tonight. Spring in MT.

So I am maybe the youngest with LJ's though. Just some over 2 years now.

WWBob, I know several that have had to quit driving for health issues. I have always done local driving for the most part. The driving was probably 25% of the day and loading / unloading delivery was the rest so not the windshield time of a long haul driver. I haven't been in a truck for almost a year now. Since I took the early retirement package (instead of getting laid off) and moved up here from WY.

And hello BBob, glad you made the trip safe, enjoy yourself.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob! It's you standin' on the corner in Winslow Arizona, such a fine to see!

Happy to see that you made it down there safely. Sounds like it was a good - and fun - trip. I'm with you in not liking too much heat, but enjoy yourself the best you can despite the heat.

Take it easy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Bob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mark, at 60, with 2 years in, you're not exactly a newbie. Since you didn't seem to have any medical ailments, I originally thought you must have been younger. When I saw that you were 60, I figured you were just lucky. Hope the luck holds, and you don't end up with all the same problems a lot of us have.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Glad to hear you are there BBob. Takin' it easy is a good place to be and a great thing to do ;-)

Festus, My LB did the long haul thing. Varying what you do is a key in my opinion. My grandpa was milking 80 head 2x a day and irrigating 80 acres 2 weeks before he passed away at 89. My dad told me he never had any aches and pains until after he was 60 or 65. They didn't do the same repetitive things all day every day for weeks on end.

Light clouds seem to be snuffing out the meteor shower. Looks like the asteroid or comet didn't have a dust trail this year.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Haven't got to ambitious so far today. Kind of a lazy Saturday. We always have a Friday Date night and it involves eating to much every time. Last night was #445 in a row. Would think I would learn to eat regular.

Going to be a nice day here. At least the sun should be out from behind the clouds in a bit. 42 deg. now and should get to low 60's.

Have a cedar treasure box to finish today. Re built an old cedar hope chest for a Granddaughters birthday next month and now making a matching small box to keep the little things in.


----------



## dawsonbob

A fantabously fine morning to everyone,

82 was supposed to be the high today here in San Diego, but since it's already 85 and climbing, I think the 82 is out the window. No rain or snow, either.

Mark, that's cool - matching boxes. I like it.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a fantabously fine day.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, it's pushing 93 here, a little further south east of you. "Uno cerveza por favor". My spanish is not very good, but you get the idea.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I think 93 is probably normal for there this time of year. That's hot, in my book. I think air conditioning and cerveza are the only ways to deal with it.


----------



## BurlyBob

You got that straight for certain DBob. Also thanks for correcting my spelling beer.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I probably wouldn't have corrected your spelling, if my auto-correct-spell-checker-and-know-it-all hadn't corrected me. My Spanish isn't all that good, either. Any way you spell it though, beer is beer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny and mild day here in NE Michigan. It's 52 with nary a cloud in the sky and a 7 mph wind and the temp is heading to 67 today. It's starting out a heck of a lot warmer than yesterday.

Speaking of yesterday, my wife and I worked an estate sale. We had fun but it was work too. According to our "boss", we sold quite a bit. Of course, I was in charge of the garage stuff and I sold most everything in it. I also made some business contacts too. One lady wants me to make her some "wooden" Adirondack chairs. She said she can't find any and would gladly pay $200 per chair over and above the cost of wood. Not bad.

*WW Bob*, thanks for the compliments on the spark plug. I've made quite a few of them and can't seem to keep them. Everyone that I've made so far has sold out as soon as I make them. I need to make more but these other projects keep getting in the way.

*Festus*, Nice job on your turnings. Turning seems to relax me and I'm sure it does the same for you. Enjoy.

*Mike*, I get my beer tap inserts from Midwest Supplies and I usually buy a dozen at a time. The size I use is 3/8" X 16 TPI. The next time I get some, I'll send you a couple to see if it works, although it might be a little bit before I order.

*Burly Bob*, Nice pictures of Winslow, AZ. Are you "driving" into Mexico? You be careful friend. Those banditos like to take american's cars. Stay healthy.

Okay, as far as the anniversary goes, I just rolled over two years April 13. I didn't even pay attention to it until you guys mentioned it. And, I think I've been on here with you guys most of that time. And, I must say, I've enjoyed it immensely.

Well guys, that's about all I have for today. I'm heading out to enjoy this beautiful sunshine before another cold front moves in. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I was MIA yesterday, but now I'm reporting in for my daily report. It was 50 when I rose late for my coffee at 8:20.. A little clabber early, then cleared off quickly, and now we have bight sunshine, and a wind at about 7-8 mph….The high will be 71 with the same conditions….It rained all day and it finally quit about 10:30 or so last night….So far we've had over 3+" with this round of moisture…Rain is expected to move back in on Thrusday…..We'll see…....

BurlyBob…...Looks like you made it down ot Mexico with no problems, and I hope you're having a good time seeing all the sights, and getting to spend time with your daughter….We miss you already, but enjoy….The Eagles must have been on that corner when they were in town…..!!!!! Good song, and I do just that….."Take it easy"....
You guys talking about how long ya'll haved been on LJs….I've been on here 7 years, and come this August, it'll be 8 years…...
Glad you guys are getting in the shop and making stuff….Sure wish I could, but I will before too long, I hope…..

I have to tell you guys about my son, Brad…..Besides his regular job, he has a business called brad lee voice talent…..He does different voices and characters, and commercials around the Murfreesboro area….He sings, and plays piano, and records and writes his own stuff…..He just sent me his latest character, and he's on Facebook, and now on YouTube…..His latest character is called Owen Munnie, the weather guy….He said he based it on me, his Pop….You guys need to go to YouTube, look up bradleevoicetalents, and check it out…He talks about a tornado coming, and my daughter-in-law is Lucie MaKrackin, the reporter…..It's funny, and check out his other talents there…..Brad Lee Voice Talents…...Oh….and he doesn't smoke..that's just to immitate me…!!!!

That's about all I have for today…...Check out the YouTube…..He gets his talent from me, so he says….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day shaping up in WW. There was no meteor shower Friday night that I saw, not a one. Clouds parted at midnight and nothing in the few minutes I was out. Prime was supposed to be 2 AM to dawn.

LJ is a great site with lots of great people for sure. One of 2 I visit regularly. So far I have seen every project posted even if it is just the thumb nail on the main page.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got it Rick, Lots of snacks to go with my waters and I am hunkered down ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

I told you he was pretty talented…..If you noticed the banner as it ran across the bottom naming all the counties under the tornado warning, those counties were his childern's names, and my grandkids…Like Ashton county, Jordyn county, Richard Lee county (that's me), etc…...Don't tell anyone that's my real name…..and Dennington county..funny.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super superbly sensational morning to all,

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood… except it's not. It is fairly good day though, alternately cloudy, then sunny, with a high of 71 - a welcome change from the 87 of yesterday. Inexplicably, despite the temperature drop, there's no rain or snow, either. Go figure.

Rick, I checked out the YouTube channel. You have a pretty talented son there.

BBob, how you holding up in that sweltering heat. I know you don't like heat anymore than I do.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a super superbly sensational day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It's shaped up to be a nice day. 73 and sunny. Stark contrast to yesterday….50 and rainy. Liam played soccer yesterday and today. They won their tourney for the first time. He played great, though I only got to see him today. You should have seen those muddy fields and muddy kids, but they had a great time.

Now to my niece's 21st birthday party. I can't have a niece that's 21. That can't be right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's another shot of the '25 with parts laid in place.


----------



## Festus56

Hello All,

Nice sunshine in the mid 60's today. Enjoying it as it is going to cool off and rain the next couple days.

Will watch the youtube tonight Rick when I get the computer back in the house. Faster downloading there.

Have a little treasure box done to go inside the cedar chest. Just needs some finish now and think it will match.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lookin' good, Mark, lookin' good!

Bill, I can't wait to see pictures of that thing when it's finished. I realize that those things take time… but hurry, please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll tell him to please hurry, Bob. He may or may not.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been away for a while so I had as bit of catching up to do, no idea what the weather has been here in the rust belt for the last week, more importantly, I don't care. It was far warmer at the beach and after getting home last night, it was chilly then frosted overnight, ugh. May hit 80° in a day or two so Iran rewarm up. BTW, I think I'm the youngest at 38.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello youngster yeti. Been awhile since I was that old.

43 here now, high of 56, down to 36 tonight with rain. Still not summer here yet. But the sun is shining at least.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning folks,

It was 50 when i finally crawled out of the rack at 10:30, due to taking a strong drug last night before sack time. My shoulder was holloring at me till about 3:00 a.m., but finally fell asleep then…Feels better now…We have mucho sunshine, a little fog when I rose, but burned off quickly….either that, or someone was burning leaves…So I jumped in the shower, dressed, and grabbed another cup of joe…..My wife was/is sick with allergies today, so I'm nursing her with coffe, cookies, and an allergy med…

dawsonBob…I hope you enjoyed my son's YouTube character…He has several things on there.Maybe some of the other guys will look…..Bill….I'm with dawsonBob on the '25…Can't wait to see the finished product….if I'm still kicking,that is…!!!

Mark….Stellar job on the cedar chest and treasure box…Beautiful work….You will make someone proud to own it…You guys make me jealous by getting into your shops…I'll be there one day…!!!!

bby…..Glad to have you back with us, and hope you had a good vacation laying around on the beach getting some sun…That's tough going from cold to hot, then back to cold again…Makes one wonder where they should actually be….hot or cold…!!! At 38, you still have plenty of time to decide…not like a lot of us old choggers on here…our roots are firmly planted….lol….

Ok guys, it's dinner time, so I'm outta here…Keep 'em coming, as we are approching 8,000…...


----------



## dawsonbob

A tremendous, totally terrific morning to everyone,

69 is fine. That's the predicted temperature here in upper Baja (San Diego) today. Yesterday was predicted to have a high of 71, but went all the way up to 75 instead. Hmmmm… I guess I can live with that. Still don't see any rain or snow on the horizon. I guess there'll be no snow angels this week.

Bill, as long as it takes to restore an old car (I did a couple in my youth), like Rick, I may not be around by the time that one is finished. Actually, that body looks pretty good, from what I can see, and the wood will be great, of course. It will be Wood by Bill, after all.

Yetiman, good to see you back, you young whippersnapper. I'm glad you enjoyed the warmth. Too bad you have to endure the cold now that you're at home.

Rick, one day at a time, and all the other old cliches are true. It'll get a little better day-by-day. At least you have pain killers to ease you through the rough spots.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a tremendous, totally terrific day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it's a grand day. 70 and sunshiny, but they say we started off with a frost. It was not frosty when I headed out though.
More truck trouble here I'm afaraid. I noticed it running rough so I made an appointment at a diesel shop. I decided to change the oil before I took it in. I took out 20 quarts…......it only holds 15. Can you say diesel fuel in the oil? Hopefully just a faulty injector or 2. We shall see.

Yeti, I think you are right about the youngest thing. I'm 43. Good to see you here again.

Maybe that will be my business name, Wood By Bill.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wood by Bill. I like it - it has a certain ring to it.


----------



## BurlyBob

I do agree, "Wood by Bill"! That has a classy ring to it and rolls of the tongue quite nicely. Now you need a branding iron to go with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, in my experience, there's usually one injector that's the culprit but all too often there's another that's right on the edge of falling apart or loosing a tip. I was changing the oil on a Detroit series 60 that had suddenly started leaking oil all over the place. I got 21 gallons of oil/fuel mix out of the crankcase when it only holds 9 gallons. It had blown the oil pan gasket out from having the crank whip around in an ocean of fuel so it had certainly diluted and lost a bit more driving ~20 miles back from when the problem was first noticed. At hot idle that engine always held 22 psi of oil pressure, it was less than 3.5 psi after the injector let go. Hope your problem is quickly and easily remedied.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so too Yeti. While a new truck would be nice, I'd rather not have payments right now. If they can fix it and I keep it, I think I'm gonna have the DPF delete done. We are trying to talk the fire chief into letting us have the DPF deleted from our C13 Cat ladder truck and EGR delete on our series 60. We also have a pickup just like mine that I'd like to have the dpf delete. That truck never gets to finish a regen unless I just go drive it for 30 min.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, all that emissions stuff can be a real PITA but for the manufacturers there's nothing easier or more effective right now. The legality of removing that stuff from a federal standpoint is pretty cut and dry, from a state and local standpoint there seems to be a lot of variability but I would wager yanking that stuff off taxpayer owned equipment could land someone in the hot seat even if it's presence is inconvenient for those using it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful sunny morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 47 heading to 65 with a light breeze. Yesterday was equally nice with temps in the 60's. The doors were open all day long.

I'm heading off to my Uncles today to pick through his lumber pile. He's down in Arizona and he told me to go get his wood before his house is sold.

*FF Bill*, sorry for your troubles with your truck. I hope it's a quick and easy fix. And, yes I do like the "Wood by Bill" or maybe "Wood by Will". That would be a tongue twister.

*Burly Bob*, Where did you get your branding iron, Rockler or somewhere else? And how much? Since I can't use the updated pennies anymore, I think it's about time I upgrade to a brand.

*Festus*, I like your cedar box in the chest. I was gonna make one for mine but the customer didn't want one. It would have been a nice add.

Well guys, I'm gonna head out so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm confused Don. You're heading to Arizona to get some wood?

It was 47° when I got up, but it's headed to 80 and sunny. The rain moves in later this week and may get flooding rains.

I know for a fact that removing the dpf from the pickup is legal due to the risk of starting grass fires.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Guess we do don get the snow this time. We only have rain so far. 33 now but warm up to 45 later. Rather cool out there compared to what we have had.

Rebuilding my fence for the router table. Old one worked for several years but was not perfect straight so always had to adjust for that. Should get it done later.

Thanks for the compliments on the cedar box. Maybe get it finished today. A coat of watco then will use poly to finins it.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler down here south of the border. It's my 2nd visit and just like the first time ai got to fix a toilet, again. If you all remember my love affair with plumbing, you'll understand why there will probably not be a 3rd visit!

Don, about my branding iron. Check branding-irons.biz. That's where I got mine. The owner, Terry Desilets was a real easy guy to work with. I had a couple of phone calls with him and several emails. It wasn't cheap but I'm very happy with it. One of the guys who commented on my review said I could have gotten a laser engraver for the same price. I never thought of that and it sounds a little to computer generated for me. I kinda like the old school look of my brand.

Ya'll have a great day


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It was 50 again, and mighty breezy at coffee time, which was 6;15….I woke up, and could not go back to sleep…..Plenty of sun, and it's now 73 heading to 81…..My wife still has her flu-like symptoms from allergies, and feeling purty rotten. She had a customer who was selling stuff so she could move away, and one of the things was an 8' aluminum ladder for $35.00…So…. I grabbed my java, drove across the dam to Bull Shoals and picked it up..Her husband died a while back, so she had no use for it…she's 81….It's a nearly new ladder, and those things go for around $80-90$$$$...So now I have a 6 ft., an 8 ft., and an 18' extention….It was tough loading it in my truck with one arm in a sling…That lady and a neighbor boy loaded it…..Thanks for good help…Now I have to figure out how to unload it into my shop…..I'll "get 'er done"...

I'm confused also Bill, as to why Don is going to Arizona for wood…I guess cause it's his kin, and it's free….Hope he has a passport…!!!!!


----------



## harelfiliba

Here in Alaska we just seeting and freezing until we die!!


----------



## Festus56

I thought it sounded like Don was going to raid his uncles place locally while his uncle was in AZ

BBob a branding iron is what I was looking for before I bought my laser. It was about the same price and an awful lot of learning. Came with no instructions. Have to scour the net to learn it. Now after having it for almost a year I have found many uses for it besides just branding my name. After the learning curve was done I now can burn just about any design on any kind of wood or leather and it looks good. You are right about the computer stuff but now am really happy with it. Here is a couple samples. The lettering is about 1/4" tall and the bike is a little over 3".


----------



## StudentWoodworker

36 cold and windy here in Central South Dakota


----------



## dawsonbob

May the most marvelously magnificent morning be yours,

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego again today. It's supposed to start a warm up tomorrow, finally getting up into the mid to upper 70's, and staying there for awhile. There'll be a few days above 80, too, but not too many, I hope.

Don, I hope you score some good wood at your uncle's. I misread it too, at first, until Bill's comment straightened it out. Now I understand that the wood is local, but your uncle has moved to Arizona and is selling his house in Michigan. Did I get that right?

BBob, cooler than what down there? I'll bet your 'cooler' is a lot warmer than a lot of folks high. Enjoy.

I see we have another spammer pushing Ted's Woodworking. I flagged it for Cricket. You might want to do the same. He sounds almost legit, til you look at his posts and read his sig line - a dead giveaway.

Rick, good score on the ladder, but it's a bummer to not be able to load and unload it yourself. Believe me, I know how it feels to not be what you were, and to need help to do things you've always done for yourself. Been there, done that, and it sucked. It's frustrating, but it'll get better with time.

Mark, that's pretty cool. Do you just feed the engraver a digital file and it reproduces it?

Paul, welcome aboard. I don't think we have anyone else reporting from Central South Dakota. You'll find a good group of guys here.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## Festus56

Welcome Paul, I grew up and lived in SD for 45 years or so.

DBob you are right. Any black and white file such as clip art will run in the laser. Like my signature or even dark pencil drawings can be scanned and burned.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mark, that's good to know. I think I'll take a look at those things. After I left the Marine Corps,I made my living for many years as an illustrator/commercial artist, so I'll bet I could come up with so unique designs to sell.


----------



## Festus56

DBob here is the one I have. If I was to get another I would go higher power like 2500mW or even bigger. Mine works good but more power would not take as long to burn a design. https://www.banggood.com/1600mW-A3-Desktop-DIY-Violet-Laser-Engraver-Picture-CNC-Printer-Assembling-Kits-30x40cm-p-1003489.html?rmmds=category


----------



## dawsonbob

Hey, Mark, thanks for that. I'll check it out more thoroughly. I'd have to save up for that, but I can see where I could make it pay for itself.

Thanks muchly


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I'm shocked how relatively low cost that is. Is that what you used to engrave montes mugs?


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark is that a stand alone unit or do you have to be connect to a computer? That is cheaper than the branding iron. It's something I never gave a thought of looking into. Almost makes wish I had, though I have no regrets of buying my branding iron. It might be something I'll look into down the road.

DBob, it's almost 5pm, in the mid 80's and blowing like crazy.


----------



## Festus56

FFBill, Monte has one of his own. Or at least had one when he did the mugs.

BBob it does have to be connected to a computer. I used a small tablet w/ windows 8 for awhile and now just use my laptop that has windows 10. It is supposed to run on Windows XP also. I will take a picture of my setup and post it for you folks in a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Monte got one, but before he did he had someone else burn the mugs. I thought it was you.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I've been in parts of the Mexican desert when it was hot and the wind made it feel like you were being hit with a hair dryer. Kinda liked it when I was young, not so much anymore.

Mark, I would have to find one the works with a Macintosh. Being in the advertising/publishing world it's been nothing but Macs since 1986 or so. Not going to change after all these years.


----------



## Festus56

I am not sure if the program will run on a Mac. Will have to check that out. I know nothing about Mac's. The files I use are all JPEG.

Here are a couple pics of my set-up in the corner of the shop. Built the table for most everything I have done but the unit is removable so can be placed on anything bigger as long as you can get the computer within 6'. I just close the lid when I make extra dust and not using the laser.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's pretty cool, Mark. I will definitely check them out further.


----------



## BurlyBob

That is a sweet looking set up. It's definitely food for thought down the road if my branding iron ever gives up the ghost.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, "It's another beautiful day in the neighborhood", I mean in NE Michigan. The sun is shining with mild winds (so far) and no rain (so far). However, it's supposed to get windy and wet later on. The temp now is 56 heading towards 74.

Ok guys, you got me. LOL I guess I was so excited to get outside and get moving yesterday that I didn't check my wording. Yes, my uncle is in Arizona and his other home is here in Michigan. They recently sold the place and he has a lot of equipment and wood at his Michigan home. He had so much wood, that I'll have to make another trip. He still has a stack of Bass wood about 4' high by 4' wide by 9' long sitting there. I picked through his other wood and got some nice Walnut, White Oak, Pine and other stuff I can't recognize. While I was there, I called them in AZ and talked with them. They told me to take whatever I wanted otherwise it was gonna be sold. So, I picked up a few old tools and other items too. But, it felt really funny being there with them elsewhere. Kinda spooky!

Thanks for the info on the Branding Iron *Burly Bob*. But now that *Festus* introduced us to that new fangled jig, I'm not sure what to do.

Welcome to the rodeo* Paul*. I'm sure you will enjoy yourself here at Ricks Weather center.

*Festus*, I'm curious about your laser thing-a-ma-bob. Do you have to laser your project before you put it together? Such as when I'm building the hope chest? Or can you laser it after the fact? But, I do like the set-up, but it is just a little confusing. I'm not a computer wizard.

Alright boys, after re-checking my spelling and wording, I'm gonna get out of here. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

As I type this, we are having a severe thunder storm with very high winds, pea size hail, and the rain is coming down fast and furious….It is now mixed with hail and rain….Scary…!!!! We now have a severe t.s. warning for my county until 1:00 p.m. Sitting out in the sunroom watching this storm, it was so loud I thought it was gonna beat the roof off…Big oak trees swaying back and forth, and kinda leaning towards the house…!!! Even more scary…!!! Now it sounds like it's letting up some on the wind and rain…. But…. I'm afraid it ain't quite over yet…Just slowed up…

Guys…. I know nothing about a lazer engraver….I just date and sign my name in an unconspictous spot….lol…

BurlyBob….Hope you're having a good time down there hob-knobbing with all the Mexicans…Who knows…you might be able to speak their language by the time you leave…!!! I do like good Mexican food, but their's is too dry for me…I'm more of a Tex-Mex person….But….that's true, authentic Mexican grub….

dawsonBob…..Congrats on being post # 8,000….You get the boobie prize…We'll all pitch in to give it to you….it's a hard time….lol..!!! We made it guys…..Now onward and upwards…

Don….I'm glad you set the record straight with how you got the wood..I thought you would be taking a trip to Arizona, too….That's why I said you would need a passport…Without it crossing the border, you'd be an illegal immigrint…!!!! -)....
Oh… it was 60 at coffee time at about 6:30 again, and the high will reach 65, but the wind and rain cooled it down to 56….

Welcome to all the new guys who posted on our weather thread…Come back ever chance you get….

Well guys, the rain is still coming down, so I'm gonna stick my head out the door and check for any damage…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

DBob I did some research and this particuliar machine will only work with windows they say.

Don, as long as it is a flat surface you can set the laser on anything like a table or top of a chest. The aluminum frame work is the whole machine. Some things I do before assembly but the finish sanding needs done first so most times on bigger things I burn them just before the finish. It can do as big as 12" x 14" at one time. My last project I posted here was a clock which was the most I have done on one project. Total It was about 8 hrs burning time on ash to get it burned deep. It was three different moves to do it all.

Slow but I just work on other projects while it is running. My usual branding, names etc. type things only take just a few minutes to do and that is mainly what it was for. I do seem to learn new tricks every time to speed the process up some.

It is interesting but there are sometimes I wish I had good branding iron also. Just to skip all the technology !!

32 here now and maybe get to 54 they say. 32 tonight with a high of 45 tomorrow and 90% chance of rain. Just stay in the shop for me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a phenomenally phantastic morning, everyone,

72 degrees here in San Diego, under partly cloudy, partly sunny skies, depending on which weather service you're looking at. What I want to know is, what's the difference between partly cloudy and partly sunny? Is there one? Does anyone really care? Who knows? At any rate,we'll be back into the 80's on Saturday and Sunday. Trying to catch up with BBob's Mexican temperatures, I guess.

Thanks, Rick, I didn't even notice. That makes twice: this time, and once way back at 1,000 or 2,000 (I don't remember). Needless to say, I'm deeply honored. I spent a lot of time in Mexico when I was young, and, for the most part, the food wasn't all that much different than food up here in the good old USA (we'll have to get BBob to weigh in on that), but in my experience it bore little resemblance to either the Tex-Mex or Cal-Mex foods we call 'Mexican food' up here. No matter what though, just about anything labeled 'Mexican food' is a winner with me.

Thank's for all the research, Mark. I'll be I can find one that is compatible or, failing that, there are Programs I can run to interface with PC programs.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a phenomenally phantastic day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain drops keep fallin on my head…...for the next 4 days.
My truck has at least 2 bad injectors that are dumping fuel. I'm gonna have them replace all eight. Cost a lot more in the short term, but should save a bunch in the long term. May get it back Saturday.

Good score on the wood Don. That's a lot of basswood.


----------



## Festus56

DBob if I could I would share some cool just because I am that kind of guy.

A nice rain shower just happened here. About 10 minutes to cool off what temp we had.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bummer about the truck, Bill. Here's hoping that it extend the life of the truck and really is cheaper in the long run. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you (which will make eating, typing and other chores more difficult).

Mark, I appreciate the thought. While you're at it, you could send us some of your rain, too. Appreciate it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im sure it will work out Bob.

DBob, you might want to welcome this guy. A marine in San Diego.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/218234


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

I was right about the rain lasting all day, and the t.s. turned into a tornado watch,and we still had the high winds. I think the t.w. was finally lifted, but the rain is still going on…it's light rain, but still rain.. The hail beat all the blooms off the Azalea bushes, but I don't think any were damaged….

dawsonBob…You're exactly spot on about the Mexican food…..Good, bad, or indifferent, it's still good…

Bill…..Hope you can get your ride straightened out with the fuel problem….Like my boat, I use Stabil fuel stabilizer and QuicKleen in my truck and Suburban…with every fill up…Quickleen is a good additive to clean injectors….Like you, rain around here for the next few days, also….

We prolly got another 2+'' of rain today….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Went up to 58 this afternoon. Still looks like it could start raining anytime. Tomorrow maybe a high of 45 and rain again.

I am with you Rick. Mexican food of all kind is great and my wife does a good job cooking it.

Bill do you use any fuel treatment? I use Power Service every tank in the winter and every third in the summer. They say it helps and I can't argue that. Have over 165,000 mi. on mine and no fuel system problems.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, which motor does your truck have?


----------



## Festus56

It is a 7.3. One of the good ones. A 2001 F-250


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, thanks for the heads up. I was just over there and welcomed him aboard.

Rick, Mexican food is kinda like sex or pizza: even when it's not the very best, it's still very good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't use it regularly like that. At one time I did, but I just got out of the habit. I've used stanadyne and power service. I use it when I'm going on trips, at least that's when I think about putting it in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah the 7.3 is devoid of much of the tech strapped to the newer motors that makes them "better". Anyone with a Ford PSD, if you search powerstrokehelp on YouTube there's a guy out of GA that has done everything and seen everything both good and bad about the PSD motors and his video titles are pretty straight forward to ease searching for whatever info you might be looking for. Based on what he's said, bone stoke the last of the 7.3 motors are the best, for something newer, the 06' & 07' 6.0 diesels with low miles are ready for " dealer proofing" to make a very reliable truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still wish I had bought my '02 as a crewcab, though I doubt I'd still have it. It would have to have almost 300,000 miles by now. That was a great motor. The only thing that went wrong with them was the cam sensor and that was an easy fix on the shoulder of the road as long as you had a spare. I did.


----------



## Festus56

Both of my boys are diesel mechanics and they had newer Ford diesels and decided they were not for them. Mine should last me along time. Not near the road miles now.


----------



## USMC47

What the heck is goin on in here.

Well, here's the weather for San Diego. Past, present, and future. Sunny and 75°.

Good bunch of folks in here I hear?


----------



## dawsonbob

For the second time tonight, welcome aboard.

Pretty much anything goes on in here, other than religion or politics.

We San Diegans may wish it were 75 and sunny all the time, but it's not always. Sometimes it's 76 and sunny.

You heard right. There's a good group of guys over here, who are very knowledgeable and helpful about wood working. Then there's me, of course. I'm not as knowledgeable as a lot of these guys, but at least I'm friendly ;-)

Semper Fi


----------



## USMC47

This forum is different than the other two to which I belong. They're both trapping sites and way different looking. I'll figure my way around eventually.

I started out like a cow staring at a new gate. Lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ask questions, and we'll try to answer them. It's always a little disconcerting when you go to a new and unfamiliar place, but you'll catch on in no time. At least you're smart enough to recognize a gate, so why not walk through?


----------



## Festus56

Welcome USMC47, DBob said it, good bunch here and on LJ's. I try to keep the MT weather updated.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. The sky's are partly cloudy or maybe partly sunny (Which is it *Dawson Bob*?). Anyway, the rain we were supposed to get last night never materialized. We did get a few sprinkles around dinner time, but that's it. We're supposed to get rain/TS today around noon time, we'll see. I mowed the yard yesterday for the first time and of course that will make it rain. The temp is 63 heading to 70. The winds are SSE at 13 mph and it's supposed to get more windy as the day lingers on.

Welcome aboard *USMC 47*. What's the 47 for? I hope you like it here.

Boy you guys are a bunch of "chatty Cathy's" here. The last few days I've had to wade through at least 20 comments. You guys are getting to sound like a bunch of old hens in a hen house. LOL \

I like some Mexican food too. Tex Mex, American Mex but the best I've found is Valero Mex. I used to get great breakfast Burrito's at a Velero gas station in the Rio Grande Valley. I sure would love one now.

Well, I'm stuck guys. I have to make a flag case but with a different slant. My customer wants a 5' x 7" picture frame in the bottom of the case and I'm not sure how I'm gonna do that. I've looked on here and can't find one I can look at. Can you guys help out? I think I have an idea what I'm gonna do, but I'd like some input from y'all.

*Rick and FF Bill*, I saw on the news those severe T/S go through your area. I'm glad everything worked out for y'all.

*FF Bill*, I take it you didn't go to FDIC this year. That's a great show dude.

OK, I'm outta here. I've got to go screw up some wood. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## USMC47

Artsy, the 47 is just an old sports number I had in my younger days. People ask me all the time what it was like serving in Korea. Lol. I'm just 41 now. Lol.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

45 and cloudy here today. Rained last night, rain today with a high of 45, rain and maybe snow and a low of 34 tonight. Another day in the shop without the doors open for me. I have mowed 3 times already and will have to again when the sun comes out.

No brilliant ideas from me Don. Have never built a flag case.

Hope all misses any bad storms out there. Tornados, wind and flooding. We are cool but that is easy to handle.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi guys, there's some interesting reading to be had here. Trucks, rain and cuisine. Sadly I'm not up to date on Diesels any more. I had a '98 Dodge 1 ton Cummins when I hauled cars for a couple of years. Indestructible engine, but lots of other stuff couldn't stand the wear and tear I put it thru. 18-20 solid months of driving with a 3 car trailer. I dropped the trailer for the last time and had racked up 240,000+ miles on it. IT was one of the few brand new rigs I ever bought.

Wish I could report about all the great mexican food I've been enjoying. Sadly, I've been trying to be very disciplined with my diet. I've got the diabetes under control with just my diet. All total since my peak weight I've been able to drop 90lbs and keep the blood sugar under 120 for the most part. How you ask? I don't eat the fun stuff. No carbs; bread, potatoes, beans, rice, ice cream, candy, etc. It's working and that's what counts! Right? You all know I use to be a cop, that mean also no cop food…donuts!

I tried to post this last night but the net was down. So here it is a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily exceptional morning to all,

72 overcast degrees here in San Diego today, although it's supposed to lighten up to partly cloudy, then mostly sunny. Yeah, sure it is. We'll see about that.

Don, I have deeply pondered that very question, and here is what I think: it seems to me that partly cloudy means that there are more clear skies than cloudy. It also seems to me that partly sunny means that there are more clouds than sun. Furthermore, it also seems to me that at least half the time the prevaricating prognosticators don't really have a clue, and call it partly cloudy or mostly sunny when it's neither of those things, but something else entirely. I think that they sit in their offices and, without ever looking out the door or window, consult a Ouija board or a Magic 8-ball and claim it's cloudy or sunny, based on that. Those are the conclusions I have come to, although, in all honesty, it may be something else all together, in which case, I'm even more clueless than the prevaricating prognosticators. Hope this helps. Oh, and by the way, I've never built a flag case, either. Sorry. Maybe if we had a more thorough description of what they wanted it would help us come up with something.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily exceptional day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, it's a non rainy day and that's saying something. It will start raining tomorrow afternoon and not stop til Sunday. Southern MO may get ten inches of rain. I imagine Rick too. Anyway, I'm on roster to respond with my FEMA team so it could get interesting if flash flooding materializes.

Welcome to you '47. At 41 you're now the second youngest guy here on this thread.

Don, I'm not an FDIC kind of guy. Just don't get into that stuff.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, let's hope that things don't get that bad, and you and your FEMA team aren't needed. If you are, it means that some people are in deep doo-doo and suffering, and nobody wants that. It seems to me that 10 inches would cause some pretty nasty flooding. Good luck.


----------



## Chas7715

Jarheads? HMPH…...what's this place coming to??? I guess you're welcome anyway….sheesh!

A cool 47 degrees this morning in OKC. High is supposed to be 70 sumptin. We'll see. Rain is in the future (weekend) . A cold, miserable, dreary, rainy weekend. Good time to sleep in!

Chuck


----------



## dawsonbob

Jarheads? Yep. The finest ever seen. Ever.

You, too?


----------



## ceabrm

woot! FINALLY, bright sun and 86 degrees in coastal virginia 

hey summerfi, where in mt? i'm originally from great falls, mom is from havre


----------



## dawsonbob

Carol, welcome aboard. Good folks here, but I'll bet you already knew that.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we are at mid day in the cactus patch with slightly overcast skies that still let the sun filter through. It's 84° right now and heading for 92° this afternoon … Just another great day …

*Bbob* You lost 90 lbs.?? Wow that's huge!! (pun intended) My wife-mate lost 50 big ones and controlled her diabetes, but me? well I just um, er, well I haven't wasted any of the stuff were not supposed to eat … You know it's on the shelf and all …

*47* Ya missed Korea? Heck you weren't even a twinkle in your daddy's eye yet … Missed Viet Nam too, Lucky you.

*Dbob* I really have to admit that this is the first time I have ever seen a 100 word dissertation on whether it's partly cloudy or partly sunny … Good job my friend.

And *Caorl* A big welcome to you … Gotta tell you, I had quite a start when I saw your post, Ya see, my wife-mate is named Carol and at first I wondered how she invaded my space … Well you understand.

I've turned out some cutting boards and happened across an article in Woodworkers Journal (Dec 2016) by Michel Dresdner, where he advocates the use of BLO for the final finish rather than Mineral oil as mineral oil washes off.
I was always led to believe that BLO is not food safe … anyone out there know for sure??? Inquiring minds …

Well folks, be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, Mike. I really do try to get at least a small chuckle out of everyone. Was that really 100 words? I was thinking more like 150, but who's counting? Heck, if I were feeling ambitious, I could expand it into a novel… but would anyone really want to read The Adventures of Sunny and Cloudy?

You may have noticed by this time that I have a silly streak in me that I just can't suppress. I noticed that, from time to time, you let a little slip out yourself.

Thanks for noticing, Mike.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah, but I really didn't count … I was just returning some of your 'tong' in cheek humor …


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh. That explains it then.

Careful with tongs - they can get you in trouble. Never know what you might pick up.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi ya'll …
Well it's later in the day and I did some research on the BLO thing for cutting boards … First of all is it food safe? NO it is NOT … "Raw Linseed Oil" is squeezed from flax seed and is ok to use on the kitchen utensils, but it takes about a week or 10 days to dry … 
"Boiled Linseed Oil" contains metallic driers and is NOT food safe.

Other good choices for our kitchen gadgets is Mineral Oil, and adding bees wax is a plus. Bees wax it self, and Carnauba wax are good choices.
Shellac is derived from the secretion from the Lac bug and is food safe as a water resistant film finish.

Jim and Jean Lakiotes, makers of lots of kitchen doodads recommends a mixture of mineral Oil and Beeswax.
Mix about a 5:1 mix (5 parts mineral oil and 1 part bees wax by volume) in a double boiler sauce pan, *on a low heat* ... Beware not to get it too hot it will burn.
As the wax flakes apart and dissolves, stir often … When the mix is blended, pour into a jar to cool and solidify.
To apply the soft paste, wipe on liberally and allow to set a bit then wipe off … Or to apply as a liquid, reheat it.
Also see John Binzen's article in Fine Woodworking #129.

I hope that this steers you to a good safe application. This is my newest, best old treatment for cutting boards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like I'll be deployed to West plains MO tomorrow morning in advance of the coming rain. Not too far from Rick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I went with that General finishes salad bowl finish. I really liked it. It's definitely got a wax component in it.
It almost looks like a varnished finish.
About the weight. I still need to lose 60-80 more. I really have no excuse for getting so fat.

Carol and Chuck, welcome to our eclectic, unique, and down right fun group.

It was in the mid 90's here and half that back home with a skiff of snow on the ground this morning.


----------



## Festus56

Mike I have always used salad bowl finish like BBob. Once was told that any finish is safe after it cures but would not want to test that. Might have to try your mixture sometime, sounds good.

Stay dry and safe Bill.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's mostly Cloudy with bits of sunshine breaking through. It's a little on the breezy side at 14 mph. The temp is 46 heading to 63. Yesterday was a different story. We had SSE winds clocking in at over 30 mph and gust over 40 times. And when the storms came in, they were horrible. Anyway, we survived it and of course, we did loose power for a spell too.

Worked in the shop all day long and got almost nothing done. I did however make lots of scrap. This Flag Display case is driving me nuts to say the least. It's not the case itself, it's the little picture frame that's not working out for me. I started with that and am working the rest in as I can.

*FF Bill*, Safe Travels my friend.

*Carol*, Welcome to our little thread. I hope you enjoy it.

*Mike*, thanks for the recipe on food safe finishes. I copied it down for future use.

Well guys, I'm going out to scrap out some more wood. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another day into the high 80's low 90's and wind. It's kinda like a much warmer version of the northern plains states. You know, partly to mostly and wind. There are some clouds teasing rain but I seriously doubt it.
I must tell you woodworking down here is a far cry from what we do. It's pretty rough and done for expedience sake. Lumber and plywood is horrendous.
Seriously looking forward to getting back to my shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

I made my way to the coffee pot at about 8:00, as I finally got some good sleep last night…...I woke up to dark, ominous-looking clabber, and the threat of serious rain.. Checked the weather channel on my phone, and heavy rain w/ flooding predicted for tonight, and the next 3-4 days. The prediction is for about 10" later today and tonight…Wow!!!! My yard man is here doing my yard and flower beds before it rains….Just an FYI…..

I read Bill's post about coming down to West Plains,Mo to work flood control there….W.P. is about 50 miles from me…..That's where country music legend Porter Wagoner was born and raised…That's info for all you c.m fans….

You guys talking about what you use on cutting boards and butcher blocks….All I've ever used was just plain old mineral….The last couple of years though I've used Howards Cutting board & Butcher Block Oil…

Don….I hope you figure out the solution to your flag case problem….Sorry…I don't have an answer for you, as I've never built one, either…...

Welcome Carol and USMC47….Glad to have some younger folks on the thread to join us old coggers….

That's all I have for now…Gotta go take care of my yard man ($$$)......Later, y'all…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 39 degrees here headed for 45. Scattered t-storms but no snow this time. They have a bunch of snow just south in northern WY. Down to 32 tonight so we will see what we get.

At least we do not have the wind like you do Don.

BBob, I have enough problems with our wood here. I probably would not do well down there.


----------



## dawsonbob

May an exceptionally marvelous morning be yours,

75 degrees is what is called for here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy or sunny (take your pick) skies. 75 is a nice temperature - not too hot, not too cool but sorta just right. Goldilocks weather.

Don, it sounds like you really caught it with the wind and rain. I have a question: is the 5×7 photo frame going to be horizontal or vertical (landscape or portrait) orientation?

BBob, how are you doing with that heat? I imagine that just about the time you're starting to get used to it, it will be time to come home.

Rick, all I can say is take care. With 10 inches of rain coming you need to be prepared: you can't drive to the store for peanut butter.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an exceptionally marvelous day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's starting out to be a beautiful day here in NE Michigan. However, it is going down hill from here. Currently the temp is 43 and heading to 55 today. The sky's are clear with a hint of haze in the distance. Clouds will be moving in and with them, rain and T/S. We are supposed to get over 3" of rain by Monday. I think I'm gonna abandon all my projects and start building an Ark.

I took a picture of what I was trying to do with the Flag Display Case. But after talking to my customer, he "may" want to change directions and go with a 3" x 5" photo instead of a 5" x 7" photo. The picture is with the larger frame. Today, I'll see if I can incorporate the photo in the shadow box portion of the case. Here is your answer *Dawson Bob*.










Ok, now here is a new question for you wood butchers. When making the flag case, can I make it so the glass can be replaced or is it permanent and it's tough luck for the customer if he breaks it?

*Burly Bob*, When the wife and I traveled to Honduras and Belize, I noticed the same craftsmanship too. I watched a couple of woodworkers there. They were working under a roof covered building with no sides on it. I suppose it was for "air conditioning". Anyway, they had wood chips scattered all over the floor, I mean ground.

*Rick*, is Porter buried in West Plains now? Hey, and keep your head down, you got more storms coming through the area today.

Well enough for now, I need to get my butt out the door and get screwing up my project. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that flag case looks great and those 45 angle are definitely much easier that 22.5. Is there a possibly that your customer get that 5×7 photo turned 90 degrees? It might work that way. It could take some cropping to get it to fit.

A very comfortable 70 this am. Only 2 more weeks and I head home. Looking for to my own bed and surroundings.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey everyone,

The bad rain hasn't hit here yet…It was raining mildly and lightly at coffee time, and just some drizzle here at 10:00…..They are still saying heavy rain,flash flooding, and severe thunderstorms for all of Arkansas, etc….We'll see if it develops later this morning or evening…..It was 67,and now it's 73, hazy, clabbered over, and just gloomy looking more than anything….This flash watch is in effect till 7 pm Sunday night..So….anything's possible…..I'm keeping my noodle down, and an eye on the sky….

BurlyBob…Yep… that's a whole different way of woodworking down there…They purty much use bare essentials, and prolly lots of hand tools,too…

dawsonBob…While we had a break in the rain, I hot-footed it to the store…I bought some crackers, a jar of "smoothie" peanut butter, some Slim Jims, Twizzlers, and a bag of FunYuns and Bugles…Now I can eat snacks, drink coffee, and watch the rain…all while munching….!!! Almost forgot: bought some bananas to make peanut butter and banana sandwiches…man, I like them suckers…!!!

Don…Looks like you may be getting it figured out on the flag case…just a little more planing, trial and error, and you'll get it…..Don, I'm not real sure where he's buried…I tried looking it up, but no info on his burial…He died in Nashville in 2007 in a hospice hospital…he was 80….

Ok gang, that's all I havevfro now…Y'all keep your eyes peeled for any bad weather….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Finally a bright sunshine morning. Weather service says it is 40 now but my temp is 50 and no wind. We are over double moisture for the month and the year both now.

Stay dry down there Rick. Sounds like you have more to come.

Flag case is looking good Don. Always nice when the plans get changed. Makes it even more interesting.

Making a set of cornhole game boards. Better get back to the shop. Having problems with the finish drying way slow on everything the last month. Must be the humidity.


----------



## dawsonbob

This is for Bill, Rick and those who are in the path of that 10 incher.

*MISSING PERSON:

Police are searching for Mother Nature.

She is bi-polar and is believed to be
off her medication.*


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you a magnificent, dazzlingly delightful morning. If you have other plans, then that's up to you.

82 sultry, summery degrees here in San Diego today, under bright, sunny skies. I just don't see any chance of snow for making snow angels in weather like this. Not going to rain, either. I suppose I could practice by making dust angels in my living room, but somehow it's just not quite the same. Besides, it causes nasty clouds to arise when I wave my arms, and it makes it harder to breathe. Then I would have to wear my genuine Darth Fader dust mask and filter, that I was saving for Halloween. Oh, well, maybe next winter.

Rick, a man who has a good supply of peanut butter (and other goodies) can weather any storm, as long as the television doesn't go out.

Bill, you try to stay safe through that storm. I hope you don't have to do your FEMA thing.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a magnificent, dazzlingly delightful day.


----------



## USMC47

Ummmm, hold onto your seats. It's sunny and 75 here in San Diego.

I've got a question. Anyone have a recommendation on types or brand of epoxy resin to use on a table top? I'd sure appreciate the help.


----------



## BurlyBob

John, check out Jamestown Distributing. They sell west systems epoxy components. A lot of folks like that. They are a boat building specialty outfit. I've bought a few things from them and they are really great to work with over the phone. Got my Two Cherries chisels from them, an awesome deal 6 chisels in a wood box, $145+shipping. that around $45 lower than anywhere.

It's getting colder down here in the desert, 77 degrees and you guessed it, wind.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, it's hotter here than it is down there. It's going to start cooling off tomorrow, though.

How's the food down there?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, Like I said i'm sticking to my normal routine which means I really don't get to eat any of the good local stuff.
I kind of wish I had packed some sweatpants. I was getting use to the heat.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, sorry, but I can't imagine not eating the local cuisine in any country. Diet or no diet I would at least sample the local offerings, but that's just me (glutton that I am).


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have the most awesomely awesome morning ever,

It should be 83 here in San Diego today, under what seem to be sunny skies at the moment. Ya gotta keep your eye on the sky, 'cause it can turn on ya in the blink of an eye. One second it's clear then BAM! there's a cloud cluttering up your nice, clean sky. Sneaky things, clouds.

I don't know if anyone else tried to post to our thread this morning, because LJ's seemed to be down this morning.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an awesomely awesome day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

LJ's was having technical issues earlier but Cricket and her crew got them fixed. Thank You !!

Another great day here. Bright sunshine and just a light breeze. maybe up to the low 60's today then cooler the rest of the week until Friday.


----------



## USMC47

Hah! Bob, I saw a cloud today. I screamed at it like I was back on Parris Island. It left like a tornado chased it to Kansas.


----------



## dawsonbob

You must have done an outstanding job, USMC47, because I just checked and there's not a cloud in the sky. The Chamber of Commerce and all the tourists trying to get a tan thank you.


----------



## USMC47

Delta Bravo, I'm here to serve. Lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 80+ sun shinny and take a guess….wait for it, wait for it. Your correct, wind. This place sure reminds me of the little town I grew up in where the wind really doesn't blow like this all the time. Sometimes it blows from the other direction.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got to 85° in the rust belt today, got to put a few long overdue miles on the ole iron pony. Great day for it, must have seen a few hundred other bikes out as I rode all over the place. The slight chance of rain we had today revealed no precipitation so I got a chance to cut the grass before tomorrow when it sounds like rain is almost certain with an 80% chance. Also got a chance to put down a little more lime to hopefully kill off the moss that has nearly replaced all the grass on the north side of the house, hopefully it'll do something!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have been off line a few days. I'm 100 behind so I guess I won't get caught up. I'm going ot be busy with family and AWOl quite a bit. Cheers, Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy, gloomy and rainy here in NE Michigan. It's been raining on and off around here since Saturday evening. When you walk on the grass, it feels mushy underfoot. It's currently 41 and heading to 64. We're supposed to get spotty showers through tomorrow. The grass is growing like crazy and the flowers are blooming everywhere.

*Dawson Bob* or should I say Delta Bravo? You are a grin. I love reading your tid-bits on here. You make me smile every day. You and USMC 47 need to get together and get a picture so we can see what REAL Marines look like. LOL

*Burly Bob*, When we were down in the RGV, it was windy everyday. That was good though because it kept it cool down there on those hot days.

Well, I didn't get anything done in the shop yesterday because we went down state again. We originally went down to visit my cousin who recently lost her husband. He was 57 y/o. He died in his sleep. Incidentally, he was a Marine also. But, he didn't fell he needed any recognition for being in the corp because he wasn't in any war. I never knew he was in the service. While we were down there, we also visited a high school buddy that just got home from the hospital where he underwent open heart surgery. He looked pretty rough but he's happy to be alive. Man, I can't believe we're getting old. Where did the years go?

It's raining like crazy right now. I've got a couple more things to do before I head outside to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

It's sunny and headed to the upper 80's. Good Grief the internet is slow and spotty down here. 12 days till I head back. I'm itching to get back to my regular routine.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone is dry and safe. Lot of weather out there.

Going to be in the 50's the next few days with a chance of rain showers. 47 right now and overcast. They are predicting up to 80 on Friday and Saturday. Probably have to get the bike out and forget shop time.

Finally got the final finish on the little treasure box yesterday. It is with the cedar chest ready to be delivered. Better get to the shop. Have a couple more projects to work on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Rain finally stopped. Unimaginable flooding. On our way to yet another town. Im doing good. Good team of folks with me.


----------



## Festus56

Hang in there Bill, stay safe. Sometimes wish I was younger and still in the FD so I could help at times like this.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stay safe out there Bill! Glad you've got a good team to work with, sure beats the alternative.


----------



## dawsonbob

A matchless, marvelously magnificent only a little after morning to all,

78 wonderfully warmish degrees here in San Diego today, making for a perfectly pleasant day under clear, sunny skies. Maybe. Yesterday was forecast to be a tolerable, perhaps enjoyable, 83 degrees but, no, it shot up to a much too warm and unpleasant 87.5. I think it may have been the point five that did it: in any event it was hotter than I would have liked. The bright spot on the horizon is that they're predicting rain, glorious rain, for next Sunday through Wednesday. Love to see it, but I doubt it will happen. C'mon Mother Nature, prove me wrong. Please.

Don, I appreciate your saying that you get a grin out of the things I write. I enjoy writing reports that are a bit wacky: it helps me keep the insanity in check. Maybe it was keep the inanity in check. I don't remember which, but it is one of those two things, or maybe something else. I'm not sure about seeing a picture of me and USMC47 together. He is still serving and is, I'm sure, a fine representative of our beloved Corps. I on the other hand am an overweight old man in his seventies, who is well beyond his 'Best if used by' date. I'd like to think that, in my prime, I was a fine figure of a Marine, but my prime has long passed. Now I'm a full figured poster child for the old folks home.

BBob, I'll bet you really are itching to get home. If you're like me, there are one of two reactions to going somewhere like that. One is "hey, I could dig living here," or the other one is " I can't wait to get out of here and go home." Choosing the 'I can't wait to go home' option doesn't necessarily mean that where you are is a bad place, it just means that it's not your place.

Bill, I'm happy to hear from you. I was a bit worried about all the flooding you were having to deal with. Did you need your new generator at all?

I'll feel better when Rick checks in, too.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a matchless, marvelously magnificent day.

P.S. They got it wrong again. It's already 81 and climbing. So much for 78, huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you keep, keeping your nose above water.

Rick your so right about this not being my place. There is definitely, no place like home! Idon't do well with excessive time on my hands! I tend to get in trouble but I'm pretty resolved to be a good boy down here. When I get home I've decided I will have earned some adult beverage in medicinal quantity.


----------



## dawsonbob

What does 'medicinal quantities' really mean? Depends on who's prescribing, I guess.


----------



## Chas7715

Medicinal quantities means just enough to make a difference but not enough to require medical help or jail time. :<)

Cold morning (46) but a fine afternoon here in OKC. 71 degrees and holding steady. HUGE amounts of rain and wind over the weekend made for two indoor days with 4 grandkids present. They managed to "escape" unharmed back their own homes. When will my wife learn that old people don't have little kids for a reason??!!

And the worse was no shop time! GRRRRR.

Chuck


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know DBob, I left home long before the rain started and haven't been home since. 
Actually Cindy said the power blinked off momentarily once and that was it. We are in Van Buren NO today and may go somewhere else tomorrow. We are doing good things and I will make enough to pay for my truck repairs.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that you are doing good things. I can't conceive of anything else when there are people in trouble, good man that you are.

Making enough to fix your truck is a nice bonus, though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A late afternoon to all the gang,

I finally am able to get on LJs, as LJs has been down on my 'puter for the last two days….I kept getting a "page not found", or an error" occured" type message…..Don't know what happened, but glad to be back on with all my friends….

I guess the big news that occured was the bad weather we had, like so many others….Flash flood warnings, severe thunderstorms, lightening, thunder, and the amount of rain we got for nearly 3 days and nights….almost 8+", and possibly a little more….I dumped out 5" of water out of the gauge once, and almost 4" the last go around….The ditch on my property looked like a river running out of its banks…But did not succumb to any flooding, as my house is on a small rise, and all the water ran away from the house…..So…. we are in good shape here….I know that down from me about 50 miles where *Bill*was at, they had major flooding all around that area…..With so much water, our local lakes are nearly at flood stage…Bull Shoals rose about 12 feet, and it was close to the top of the dam….My wife couldn't get to work on Friday because they closed the dam she crosses….It got kinda hairy around here…But now everything is kinda back to normal, and we had tremendous high winds everyday for the last 4-5 days….It knocked out small limbs all over my yard, and on Wendesday it hailed so much the ground looked like it had snow all over, and it was about pea size…but boy did it hail and rain….I hope *Bill*came out unscathed, and was helping the flood victims in around West Plains, Mo…...Sounds like he has a good team helping out…...I hope all this nasty weather is over for a while….As we get into more spring like weather, more will be coming…..It's just meant to be….

Good to hear from you guys, and hope all is well you each and everyone….*.BurlyBob*....hurry up and get home….so you can have some "medicine"......+)..Remember….don't drink the water…..!!!

dawsonBob….I appreciate your concerns about my well being….But like I said…we came out unscathed, and now I'm eating all the snacks I had saved up for an emergency….!!!!

Chuck…..I feel the same way about small childern, too….We used to have our grandkids some, but I always told them "Ok…I'm tired of ya'll…you can go home now, and don't come back till I'm rested up"....They never believed me….Now…They are all grown, one is married, and the other about to be soon….25, 23, and 21….I sure do miss them…They all live in Memphis, and I hardly ever get to see them….

USMC47….I'm wasn't a grunt in the Marine Corp like you and dawsonBob, but I spent 6 years in the Army….I served with the 25th Infantry Division in VietNam in '66-67….I carried the M-60 machine gun into the deepest jungles of Southeast Asia…..Been retired now for many years, and I'm 70 years old…not quite as old as dawsonBob…but who is…..lol..!!!!

Ok… I've written a small novela here, so I'll check in with you all tomorrow morning …..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I'm relieved to hear from you. Good to know that things are okay.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill and Rick sounds like you guys have been getting some serious gully washers. Keep your mae wests handy.

About medicinal quantities. To my way of thinking that's just enough to make you feel good and not enough to make you feel bad. Be that is may, I know others who feel less is more and more is better. Guess it's just a matter of perspective, so let your conscience be your guide.

It's late and this old fart needs some beauty sleep. Be well my friends.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rain and 40 here this morning. Thursday upper 70's and Fri. and Sat.low 80's they say.

Lot of flooding around the country and it is not done yet. Montana and Wyoming's snowpack increased the last week so will be problems when that starts melting and headed south. At least the cooler temps slow that down a bit.

About finished with a couple projects, a set of cornhole game boards and a cribbage board. Having a beer watching TV last night got 2 custom leather orders from Etsy. Now have a shop full of assorted stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shop rats,

It's a beautiful morning here in the Ozark mountains…Couldn't ask for any better weather than right now….It was 55 at coffee time at around 7:30, and has steadly warmed up to 67 now, with hardly any wind, no clabber in the sky, and plenty of sun shing through…The high will be 77 with the same conditions all day…..Very nice..!! But…hold on to your knickers…more rain coming Wednesday into Thrusday w/ possible thunderstorms and more flooding….That's about the most excitng thing going on around here…


dawsonBob* and *BurlyBob*....Thanks guys…I appreciate the concern for my bodily health….lol…Sounds to me like BurlyBob figured out the right formula for medicine consumption…...!!!

I spent quite a bit of time yesterday downloading all of my pictures and documents from my desktop pc to my new lapper….Mercy, what a chore…But… I found a picture you guys might like….this has been my constant companion since the last of March…










That's about all I have for now…I'll keep checking on you guys to read interesting stuff…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished our work in Van Buren MO and now headed east 124 miles to Cape Girardeau in advance of 3 more inches of rain. High spirits.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a gloriously great and gorgeous morning everyone,

75 pleasant degrees is the prediction for today here in San Diego, under clearly clear skies. 78 was the predicted high for yesterday, but it hit a little over 83. With that kind of accuracy from the weather people, who knows what our 75 today will turn into? They've already downgraded the rain they predicted for next week. By the time it gets here, it will be nothing more than an asthmatic puff of mist… if that.

Rick, is that your everyday fashion accessory, or the one for formal occasions? Either way, it's a pretty spiffy looking sling.

Bill, keep up the good work.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi ya folks, here it is another beautiful day in the cactus patch, with a fringe of clouds around a clear blue sky, The temps are right at 85° at mid day and heading for 95°, just a nice shirt sleeve day with the humidity at 11%. But the forecast is that we will break the triple digits on Thursday … Pretty early in the year.

It's been so long since we've had a good snow pack that we are just not used to the runoff in the spring … And this year the spring warmup just didn't linger, it came fast so the snow melt is a bit faster and the rivers are a bit fuller than normal … I do hope that the flooding stays at a minimum with the least damage.

I was making a little shop tool for myself and decided to make a couple of spares, one of which will go to Bbob in response to the "Mud Flap Girl" ... (Because I got the best one of the bunch) ... I should have the new tool done in a few days.

Hey Rick, the constant companion is the PJ's right?? Come on now, get the britches and a real shirt and head out to the shop and if nothing else, clean up an area or sort out that pile of mixed screws … we all got one … 
I broke my wrist some time back and had to wear sweat pants 'caus I couldn't button my britches … but I did a lot of organizing and sorting … get the hint? It's good therapy.

Y'all stay safe in your endeavors and please, be well my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick that's quite a shoulder holster you got there! The closest I've ever come to anything like that was a cast on my left leg. Broke in a donkey basketball game when the donkey reared up and fell over on me. Never was any good at riding anything with 4 legs. The broken leg wasn't that bad. But when he stepped on the left foot that really took things to a whole nuther level. Broken big toe, 3 bones in the foot and all 5 toes dislocated. Thankfully the donkey was okay.

It's mid afternoon 90+ and, yup, wind. Only 10 more days till I get back across to the US.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi guys,

The rains have come again for the next day or two…It was 60 when I rose to hit the head, then made my way to the coffee pot for my first cup of sheep dip….The sky is seriously dark and very clabbered over, which makes for a gloomy looking day…This is serious napping weather…!!!!!! We're expecting another 2-3" of moisture….We"ll see..The forecast high for today is 65, and a flash flood warning has just been issued for all the counties close to us….Other than the weather, not much going on around here…Just being lazy and trying to heal…...

Looks like Bill is now down around the boot heel of Mo, according to his post..I don't know where Van Buren is…May be up closer to his neck of the woods…

dawsonBob….Yep… this is pretty much my dress code, except for the PJs….That attire was for only a day or two out of the hospital…Since then it's been sweats and tee shirts…Like Mike said, I can't button britches or shirts, so this is/ has been my everyday wear….And….I haven't even been in my shop, except to plug in my battery charger on my boat…

BurlyBob…That's quite a story about the donkey basketball game…I'm glad the donkey wasn't hurt, but you got boogered up pretty bad, sounds like…and I've had plenty of experience with different types of cast….and any kind we have to wear is no fun, right..?

Well boys, it's time for another cup of java, so I'm outta here for a while…..Go out in the sun room and watch it rain…Exciting, huh..?


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I agree with you about another cup of coffee. I just made a new pot. It's pretty boring down here. Sunny warm and surprisingly only a light breeze this morning. I've been doing some scouting for the drive back home. I've managed to weed out a couple of wood working store with outrageous prices. At least I'll get to hit a Bass Pro Shops either direction we take.

Rick I just checked the water level of the reservoir I fish, Brownlee. The water level is 62 feet from full. Idaho Power is expecting a heavy runoff and have lower the level in anticipation of it. Looks like the boat ramps won't be usable till early to mid June. That kinda sucks!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sunny and cold in thy rust belt today, high of only 54° which is pretty disappointing after near 80° for a few days. I'm debating cutting part of the lawn, doesn't need it just yet but after 4-5 days of forecasted rain it will be well over due. The heavily shaded party of the lawn will just be ready come Monday or Tuesday whenever we dry out again, so much for camping this weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

A delightfully gratifying and enjoyable morning to all,

76 delightful degrees under oh so sunny skies here in San Diego today. It looks like a Goldilocks day for sure, from where I'm sitting. The weather people are still showing a fairly strong chance of rain for Sunday and Monday. Will it happen, or are they going to cancel again as usual? Time will tell.

Rick, when Mother Nature hands you napping weather like that, it would be downright rude to not take advantage of it. You wouldn't want to disappoint poor old Mother Nature, would you?

Well, I'm off to keep an eye on the sunny skies to make sure none of those nasty, troublesome clouds try to clutter - or clabber - our pristine skies. I have to do my part for the San Diego Blue Sky Patrol, you know.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a delightfully gratifying and enjoyable day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in Cape Girardeau now. Staging.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oddly enough, Bill, I actually know where that is. What are you staging for? Are more storms expected in your area?


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

When you posted about your lake level, it made me curious as to what ours is now with all the rain. Our normal pool level is 659….With all the rain (so far), it is now 683.3…..about 24 feet high… It likes a couple of feet going over the spillway, or across the road we drive on when we cross the dam..With the added rain fall, it may go over…

Just checked our weather here…it 56…..down from 60…It has cooled off somewhat…!!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi ya folks, just thought I'd see how every one is fairing the flooding weather … So sad to hear of the death and destruction that spring brings with the rapid snow melt and heavy rains that are plaguing the mid west … It is my prayer that it is all kept to a minimum and that all LJ'ers come thru it all unscathed.

As I look out the picture window in my office I see clear blue skies and about a 15 mph breeze. It's 90° and heading for 97° today with a humidity of 12 % ...(Just looked at Kansas City, the Humidity there is 85% ... Sweltering.)
Just another great day here in the cactus patch … Ya know, I was thinking that I have lived here for right at 5 years now and I haven't had a cold, the flu, or the creeping crud since I've lived here … now if the wifemate would just get over the cancer …

I've been puttering in the shop and keeping busy making some shop tools and doing shop projects and just looking good doing it … So lunch time is over and it's back to the shop to make some more dust … (see me grin?)

Y'all be safe out there … Hey, did you know that there is a plural to y'all??? Yep there sure is …. All y'all … Be well my friends.


----------



## USMC47

DawsonBob, I'm a day closer to where you are. But I did PT with 4 SEALs this morning. They couldn't drop me but they nearly died trying.

I think I might need a wheelchair tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Expecting another 2-4" of rain today and tomorrow. If that doesn't lead to any extra flooding, we will be released.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'll keep my fingers crossed that all goes well.

USMC47, yes, but I'm a day further down the track. I remember those days, and I envy you. I have trouble walking across the parking lot nowadays, but I remember being able to do PT til I was all torn up, and sore as heck the next morning. Then I'd do it again. Loved that stuff. You probably won't need a wheelchair, you'll just feel like you do.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Great sunshiny day here. Only supposed to get to 60 but it is 70 now and no breeze at all.

Sad that mother nature can't space out the moisture so we can have some all year instead of all at once.

Hope you and everyone else gets a break from the rain Bill. Y'all have had enough for a bit.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's mostly cloudy with the sun trying to peek through, but the good news is the rain has stopped. Yesterday it was beautiful and sunny all day long. Today though, there is a mass of rain trying to cut into our area but it is mostly staying to the south of us. *BB Yety* is going to get a wall of water prolly late today if not tomorrow. Yesterday's temp was in the high 60's and today it's in the mid 40's. At least it ain't snowing.

Since *Burly Bob* turned me onto some chemical called "Evaporust" to clean rust off of my old tools, I've been looking high and low for that stuff. No one has it in the stores. Home Depot has it on their web site, but not in the store. I finally came across a gallon of the stuff yesterday and man, does it work great. B Bob, thanks for the the advise. You can actually watch it eat the rust off of steel. BTW, I found the Evaporust in an O'Reilly's auto parts store.

I've been trying to find something to clean my saw blades like "Pitch and resin remover" but, I couldn't find anything except in Rockler. So I checked out Google and found that "simple green" should do the same. WOW, it work's great. The pitch comes right off without scrubbing. So, here is a couple of neat ideas for you guys.

Okay, I'm out the door. I need to mow the weeds in my yard. It's been to wet lately and I think it's dried out enough to give it a whirl. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Was 50 earlier now it is already 60 and headed to 80 or so. Not sure if I am ready for this warm but probably better get ready. No rain for a couple days so hope I can get some things done outside.

Hope everyone's weather straightens out and can take a break and enjoy life. Be safe and I will be back later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that's exactly where I got my gallon of Evaporust. Sorry if I didn't tell you that. That stuff is amazing. I'm going to try that simple green on my saw blades when I get home.

We checked the weather back home. Looks like on/off rain for the next 10 days or so. I'm pretty sure i'll be using the weedeater to knock down my lawn so the mower can cut it.

You guys in the midwest must really be getting hit with monsoons. Well keep your powder dry and your….you know the rest. I'm trying to be a good boy and it's a family rated forum.

Sunny warm and a lite breeze for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold again in the rust belt today and raining steadily as was promised, hard get anything done in the wet & cold. I really need to do a shop reorganization but I'd have to pull at least half the crap in there out in the driveway and probably throw at least a couple hundred bdft. worth of cutoffs I've been hoarding in the fire pit. Sunday has gone down from an 80% chance of rain to a 20% chance so I might actually get something done, hopefully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. More staging. Very boring, but the pay is great. It's raining…..again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Once again the focus is on the weather, and all the rain we are getting here in my neck of the woods….It rained all day yesterday, all night last night, and I was awakened by rain beating on the windows…and it hasn't let up yet…I haven't heard or seen any lightening or thunder….just a steady down pouring of the wet stuff…..It was 50 at coffee time at 7:00, and now it's down to 47…..The high is forecast for 62…don't think it'll make it….(?)...

I've been going w/o my brace more and more trying to get the shoulder a little stronger, and get it toughened up….Doing some light exercises, as I have a doctors appointment in the morning at 10:00…..I think he's gonna let me shag this brace, and prolly start PT soon…...I'll know more after tomorrow…I'm hoping, anyway….!!!!

Don…..Several years ago I bought that "cleaning kit" from Rockler….the blue tub w/ lid, the pitch and resin cleaner, and the little brass wire brush…I wore out the brush,ran out of the cleaner, and started using Simple Green with a new wire brush…Before that, I used oven cleaner, but it was way too messy, and dang near choked me to death breathing that junk….The tub and S.G. is the way to go for me….I may have to pick up a gal. of Evaporust to have just on account….Thanks BujrlyBob and Don for that info…!!

Well….Sunday morning my wife and another lady are leaving to go down to Texas for two weeks, so I'll be batchin'... She's a widder woman, and come to find out, her family lives about 20 miles from my wife's kin…She's one of my wife's hair customers…So she'll have someone to talk to and share gas expenses with…That's good…

Festus and Yeti…..Y'all keep an eye peeled on your weather, and stay high and dry….Later, you 'uns….


----------



## dawsonbob

May you all have an extraordinarily marvelous morning,

May the 4th be with you.

75 is what is called for on the 4th here in San Diego, under clear cloudless skies. Yesterday was supposed to be 76, but turned out to be 79, which makes me wonder what today's high will really be? The predicted high for today is out the window now, since it's already pushing 79 on my front porch. The four day rain event they were predicting has been downgraded to one day, Sunday, but will it really happen? They're giving it an 80 percent chance. We'll see on Sunday.

Did I already say 'May the 4th be with you'?

I've been a loyal fan of Simple Green for years. There are some folks who don't like the smell, but I do. I use it for getting pitch off, degreasing things, stain removal, and that's not all. It works pretty well for getting stuff off of pots and pans, and general dish washing, too. I think it's supposed to be non-toxic as well, but I really don't want to test that by mixing up a Simple Green cocktail. I've only been using Evaporust for a year or two since I learned about it here on LJ's. Great stuff.

At this point I should also say 'May the 4th be with you'.

Rick, are you going to be able to get along without her, having only one hand?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily marvelous day.

And,

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## USMC47

Delta Bravo, may the 4th be with you, sir.

Weather is clear as crystal here.


----------



## dawsonbob

USMC47, and with you. Are you feeling like you need a wheelchair today, or are you feeling normal?

It's often crystal clear at Miramar when it's cloudy down here, but not today.Today it's clear here, too.


----------



## USMC47

I guess doing PT 9ti.es a week paid off. I'm only a little tight. Lol.


----------



## USMC47

Darn phone.

9 times. Monday through Saturday and twice on Mon, Wed, and Fri.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy with a temp of 43 and a 12 mph wind out of the NNE. It's a cold wind coming from the north. Brrrrr!

*Dawson Bob*, today is Return of the 5th for all you Star Wars fans. LOL

I messed around in the shop for a while yesterday while my wife was off shopping. Funny thing happened while she was away. I had to go uptown to get something and when I returned, I had locked myself out of the house by accident. I took my house key off my key ring and put it in one of those cute little real estate boxes they put on the door knob. I had to go back uptown to have lunch.

No shop time today as my wife and I are going to work at our next estate sale getting things set up for the sale. That's a good time to check things out and see what I want in exchange for pay.

*Burly Bob*, you may have told me that you got your evaporust from O'Reily's and I May have forgotten it too. I hadn't seen one of those stores until the other day.

Ok, it's time to go to work. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain has finally quit. Rivers at home are going down. They are holding us in Cape til Monday while the Ol' Miss rises here. Three more nights in this hotel. I'll be home one night and then back to work on Tuesday. I need a vacation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost 60 here already. Going to be a warm one for a couple days. Close to 90 they say.

Hang in there Bill. Even when you are getting paid the staging thing does get awful boring.

Finished up three leather projects yesterday. Got an order for 3 more cribbage boards, They are the fancy ones that are hand tooled leather on black walnut.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's 11am and starting to warm up. Also there's wind as usual. Had some sort of Fiaita stuff the other day. Daughter brought home from shopping. Sort of a take out thing here. It was quite good, sort of like a philly cheese steak mix. She took us to a movie in the city last night. Has got to be the fanciest theater I've ever been in. 
Recliners, waiter service and I even had a couple shots of Jack Daniels. I've never had that in a movie back home, except from my couch or in the Man Cave.

Eight more days till I'm stateside.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Whooopee..!!!......Went to my doctor's appointment this morning, and I'm now brace free…he said I could quit wearing (unless I felt I still needed it sometimes)....Everything checked out o.k., and I start theropy next week for 5-6 weeks, depending on how good I do…..No heavy lifting, or sudden swings of the arm, etc…..Feels good to get of that shoulder holster, as BurlyBob called it…!!!

And now the weather: It was 50 at wake up and coffee time, with plenty of sun, a little clabber in the sky, and quite breezy..Wind warnings on area lakes the last two days…No rain in sight for a while…High today is what it is now: 70…

Bill….Hang in there…it'll get better befoe it gets worse…trust me…A vacation well deserved,I'm sure…

Festus….I've done leather work for years, but not in the last 2-3 years…I've made belts, wallets, musical instrument straps, picture carving…I've done a little of it all….I still have all my leather stamps, different types of leather, dyes, swivel knives….you name it, I've about got it…..

BurlyBob….Hang tough, bud…It won't be much longer till you're back on American soil..Enjoy the local grub while you can….That movie theater sounds interesting..quite unique….that's it for me for now…Later, gang..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A remarkably sensational day to everyone,

Happy Cinco de Mayo, everybody!

68 ho-hum degrees is what's on the docket for today here in San Diego beneath dreary, somber skies. That's 11 degrees off yesterday's actual high of 79. They've put rain back in the forecast for Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Don't know why they've given Monday a measly 20 percent chance,but they have. Will any of those days deliver some sorely needed rain? Well, we'll just have to see, won't we?

Bill, you deserve a vacation. Tell 'em I said it's alright.

Don, I have a confession to make: I'm not reallya big StarWars fan. I just thought 'May the 4th be with you' was kinda cool for the 4th of May. Yes, today maybe 'today is Return of the 5th', but more importantly, it's Cinco de Mayo, which is celebrated pretty heavily around here.

BBob, a little more of that treatment, and you won't want to come back.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a remarkably sensational day.


----------



## Grumpymike

WooHoo! she's starting to warm up in the cactus patch, it hit 103° today … but the forecast says it will be in the 70's and low 80's all next week. Well it's dinner time at our house (my favorite time of day) so just a short note to catch up on things …

Evaporust? Good stuff in my book, and also available at most Harbor Freight stores … 
Simple Green? Also a plus to have in the Rockler tub container …

We were at the doctors office today and waited more than an hour beyond our appointment time … I went up to the receptionist and reminded her that we arrived early for our appointment and waited and waited, so when the doctor has time to see us, give us a call … and left … Three other folks left at the same time. 
About an hour later my cell rang and it was a very apologetic young lady assuring me that the new appointment will be kept in a reasonable time. Hmmm' we'll see. Pet peeve you know.

Haven't been in the shop much the last day or so, but did squeeze in a couple of hours yesterday … badly needed sanity time.

Well keep the Evaporust flowing on the old rusty tools and make them users again … and do it safely and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, that's one of my pet peeves, too. Too many years in the corps, I guess, but that's just the way it is. What gets me is when, after you've waited an excessive amount of time, you leave and they can't understand why and get all butt-hurt. I try to cut the people at the VA a little slack because they really are overloaded, but even that has limits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got a chance to peek in on you guys. Welcome to the newbies!

BBob, 90 pounds is lot! Congrats. Friend of mine had a lot of issues several years ago. He said all he could do was sit around munching lettuce and celery. He lost a lot, at least 100 or more. He is 6'-2". Maybe a little jalapeno on some celery could count as Mexican food?

Rick, Glad to hear you are nearly out of the woods! Interesting you guys tool leather. I taught myself when I was a kid with a Tandy starter kit. Haven't done any of it for many years.

Gotta run, everyone stay safe, warm and dry!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got to go see the USCG aircraft that are here on standby as well. Two blackhawks and one HC144 which looks like a miniature C130. Also here are the MO Natl guard lakotas. They are here just to support us.

Go home on Monday. Luckily for me vacation starts May 16.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Were there any folks from the first response team of America? I saw they were hiring and I meet all but three of the criteria, two simply aren't going to change but it looks like a very interesting job nonetheless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hadn't heard of that yeti. I'm skeptical.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks legit, a nonprofit out of Lancaster, PA. Kind of a moot point because I'm not moving to PA for what the job would likely pay and I'm not spending 8-10 months per year on the road.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and breezy out this morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 47 heading to 57 today. The wind is brisk at 16 mph out of the NNW. Yesterday started out a little cool but warmed up nicely in the afternoon to a high of 60.

First of all, I have to brag, er tell you guys of my haul yesterday. My wife and I worked helping to organize the upcoming estate sale. And, as usual, I got assigned the "tool" department. So, I got to go through the stuff first. While I did pick up a few things, I did manage to get some great planes. Four to be exact, a Stanley 93 Rabbit plane, a Stanley 191 Rabbit plane and a couple of Block planes that I have no Idea what they are. I believe one of the block planes is a 1938 Circa Delta plane. The other, I'm still researching.



















*FF Bill*, You claim you need a vacation? I've been there, done that. Your ARE on vacation. LOL

*Rick*, congrats on being "free at last". You are on the mend. You'll be fishing soon.

*Mike*, I've been there too concerning the doctors appointment. My wife had an appointment a few years ago and we had to drive 2 hours for the appointment. We signed in and sat for over an hour and a half. We finally asked why we hadn't been seen yet, and the receptionist said the doctor left the office an hour ago. They put us down as a no show. We pointed out our sign in. She never put a mark through our name. She just never checked. Obviously, we were peeved.

*Dawson Bob*, It's funny that you mention Cinco de Mayo. We lived in the RGV in Texas and of those "Mexicans" down there, few celebrate that holiday. The claim that it was one battle and it was over. Only the Americans celebrate the holiday. But, that's okay with me, it's another good reason to have fun. LOL

Well guys, I need to get my butt in gear and get a bucket of Evaporust going for my new toys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya fellows,

I hope all you guys are enjoying this fine Saturday morning, and all that goes with it…It was about 60 at java time, and I had a horrible night…It's 70 now, under bright sunshine, narry a clabber in the sky, and it's somewhat breezy this morning…The high will get to 79, and the same conditions will prevail until dark…...

Last night me and my spouse met another couple for pizza, and forgetting,I reached for a slice with my right hand…Mercy!!!! I felt something pull or pop in my shoulder…By the time we got home, my shoulder was killing me…stupid mistake…!!! I extended out forward, and the doctor had told me NOT to do that….dumb me..! So… at bedtime I took an Oxy Codone (another bad idea), and I was wired all night until about 4:00 this morning…horrible…!! So now I'm back in the brace trying to deal with the misery. Took a 600 ibuphrofan….at 8;00, and will continue every 4 hours….Sorry for the sob story…the moral….don't do something stupid when you're told not to….grown men should know better..,.!!!

You guys talking about long wait times at the doctors' office…You know why that is, don't you.? They book the patients back to back…as many as they can get in a day, run us in, make us wait cause they get behind on seeing people, and throws the whole "seeing the doctor" thing off once again….it happens all the time…My appointment yesterday morning was at 10:15…..it was after 11:00 before I seen him…Waiting to see a doctor sucks, big time..

Don… Looks like you made out like a burgular once again….You do pretty good on them estate sale finds…Those 2 block planes looks like 2 I have….pretty common..I'm still gonna pick up some of that Evaporust..


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, you suck! That Stanley 93!!!! What an awesome score. When you decide to get rid of it, remember me. I'll give a real good home. Like I've said many times on LJ's, you guys in the midwest and east are so lucky to be able to find tools like that. Out here there is no real woodworking heritage like you have.

Rick, I'm real sorry to hear about your pain. Let's hope it is nothing serious. Are you going to check in with the Dr. on Monday? It might be a good idea. Watch that ibuprophen, it's kind hard on your stomach. Before my knee replacements I was doing the max, 800mg 3 times a day. That last about 2 weeks till my stomach couldn't take it any more.

Another warm and windy day here, upper 80's with partly to mostly weather.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelously magnificent morning to all,

63 under overcast skies here in San Diego today, with a good chance of rain this afternoon and evening. They're showing a 100 percent chance for tomorrow, too: I'm starting to believe.

Don, you're absolutely right. Cinco de Mayo is no big thing in Mexico, but it is an excuse for Gringos to party hardy. Things will be rocking in Old Town and the Gas lamp Quarter tonight. ¡Ole!

Rick, like BBob said, you should have that checked by your doctor on Monday, especially after feeling a 'pop' in that shoulder.

I'm going to close now, 'cause I'm feeling like a trampled over cow patty. I've comedown with a nasty cold, or something similar, and I'm not doing too well. Probably not as bad as Rick's shoulder, but not good,either.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going home tomorrow. Water is receding in the Mississippi.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'll bet you'll be happy to be home. It's been a while.

Well, I'll be… It's kinda raining, and the streets are wet. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, it's time to go home. Was supposed to go home Monday, but now a day earlier. Boys will be surprised.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Bill! A well earned surprised for the boys. You tapping your heels together did work. THere is no place like home.

Would believe there was a very brief rain shower this after noon. Just enough to spatter the windshields and give the dust something to stick to.

DBob, best thing I've ever found for a cold, OJ and sleep. That means lots of OJ and don't mix it with any adult beverages either. That's cheating! Get well soon Lil'buddy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBob. Actually, I don't drink 'adult beverages', although I have absolutely no problem with anyone else having a little snort now and then. Unfortunately I don't have any orange juice. I do,however, have some Nyqil that I'm going to try in a little while. Hopefully it will clear me up enough that I can get some good rest.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy folks here, took 15 minutes just to catch up reading and can not remember half of it. Way hot here the last couple days. 90 deg is too hot for this time of the year.

Good deal Bill and enjoy your vacation.

Rick hope your shoulder gets better so you can get back to normal soon.

BBob here we call those rain showers "mudding the windows", all they are good for it seems.

My youngest boy is in town for a wedding and he got nominated to build a small chest for folks to put cards etc in. Guess who's shop he invaded for 2 days. But he got it done 2 hrs before it was needed so it is all good.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny day with nary a cloud in the sky here in NE Michigan. The temp is 43 heading to 52 and the wind is out of the NW at 13 mph. Looks like the same weather report as yesterday.

*Festus*, I'll take a smidgen of that warmth from your area. But, It will be that way soon enough around here as soon as that jet stream gets straightened out.

Guys, I made a small mistake on reporting those planes yesterday. I know it's not much, but if you're keeping score, it does matter. The block plane I mentioned is not a Delta, but an "American Boy" which is the predecessor of Delta, which is the predecessor of Delta Rockwell, I think. At least that's what I read. Anyway, I put them to soak in some Evaporust and they turned out great. One looks like new. I didn't put the 93 in the Dip because it looks good enough. I sharpened the iron in the 93 and it cuts like a dream.

*Rick*, I'm sure sorry you popped your shoulder. That sounds serious. I'm with the others, you better get it checked. I hope it all turns out okay though. Best wishes.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope you get to feeling better soon. I feel for you friend.

*FF Bill*, I'm glad ur going home. Those excursion trips are fun in the beginning, but after a while you get weary of them. Home is where your heart is.

*Burly Bob*, Thanks for the compliment "of sorts". That made me feel good about my find and you will be the first person I think of when I get rid of it. However, since I lost my rabbit plane in my divorce, I've been searching for one to replace it and they're expensive to replace.

Okay guys, that's enough for now. It's time to head out the door and get something done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you glue sniffers,

Just another typical morning here in the hills and hollors of the Ozarks…for this time of year, anyway….It was 54 at coffee drinking time….Plenty of sun, no wind to speak of, and no clabber…Skies couldn't be brighter…It's now 58, going up to 79….

I'm officially batchin', as my wife, the lady riding with her, and her mutt left at 5:00 this morning heading to Tejas'...the land of the Latinos for 2 weeks…Don't know what I'm gonna do, but I'll think of something….lol!!! 
I'm a little stiff and stove up, cause along with a sore shoulder, I woke up with a bad back attack….If I could croak, I'd prolly feel better…

dawsonBob….Hope you get to feeling up to snuff soon..Having the crud sucks, and feeling rotten sucks even worse…Rest up as best you can, and conserve energy….

Mark….Thanks for the concern on my shoulder…It's still sore in a couple of spots…It's mainly sore where he put the 4 screws in, and shaved the bone down…That place hurts like a son of a gun…But…time heals all wounds, and I've been exercising it some, too….No pain…no gain….


----------



## BurlyBob

Good morning gang. It's 68 at 8:30am headed to 92 and I bet there's going to be some wind along with all this sunshine.

I got roped into helping one of the students here build a small cabinet. What a PITA. He wanted 1/2" plywood. This stuff garbage and the 3/4" is no better. This arid climate reeks havoc on the wood. Hope to be done with this project today. The work shop is real ultra basic. I'm sure you guys might agree that working in someone else's shop just seems uncomfortable and foreign.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Don't you just love getting roped into something you don't want to do..? Something like a cabinet needs to be built out of 3/4" material….1/2" is just too thin for my way of thinking…But..you do what you gotta do, and with the material at hand…Then again…you could of said no….But…I guess good relations are important….Still….getting roped into something is NOT to my liking, and you almost feel obligated to oblige….And yep….I do agree about being in someone elese shop is not my cup of tea…You don't know what tools they have, or how good they are, and where everything is..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here. Started at 55 deg. now up to 60. Cool compared to yesterday. Maybe only up to 80 today and my lawn needs mowed bad.

Have fun being a bachelor Rick. Be careful with the shoulder when doing all the wife's chores.

I agree BBob. I like to look at others shops but using their tools is uncomfortable.

Better get busy, have to get these 3 cribbage boards done and in the mail to Canada in a couple days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, You are oh so correct and right on the money. This shop is supplied with mostly hand-me-down tools. Also they are a real sad state of repair. There a Kobalt sliding miter saw. I'm pretty sure the grinding sound I hear when you slide it is due to all the flying dust here. Everything is coated with a nice coat of fine dust. However on the up side there's no rust! Guess it's to dry. You ever seen Mesquite? I saw a heartbreaking sight the other day. A horse was leaning over a fence eating Mesquite. Those things have thorns 1"-2" long. All I could think was, that poor horse!


----------



## bigblockyeti

BBob, 92° would be heaven for me right now! I agree working in someone else's shop can feel a little weird, always worried about messing up someone else's stuff.

Cold and sunny in the rust belt today with a high of only 52° today I'm longing for the near 80° we had a few weeks back. Hopefully it will dry out enough to be able to cut the grass later, I opted against it on Wednesday and it's been raining ever since. The fertilizer has really taken hold in the unshaded parts of the lawn and it's growing like gangbusters


----------



## dawsonbob

The very most bestest morning to all,

59 degrees under rainy skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday's rain dumped 0.1 inch on the ground which, while not a lot by some standards, is certainly welcome around here. This current storm should be finished by around midnight.

I'm all stuffed up and my head is full of cotton, so I'm going to take BBob's advice and try to sleep this thing off.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have the very most bestest day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, tis been a couple of days since I've been on here so I'll re cap … As the low pressure pushed the high out of the way, we had a mini heat wave here in the cactus patch … one day it was 103°and the next it broke a record for the date at 108° Yep that's 108 not a typo … and the winds picked up to make a couple of blustery days, had to lower the flag as it just shredded in the winds … but the good news is that today it will be in the 70's with overcast skies and there is a 25% chance of some shower activity.

*Bbob* I know what you mean about other peoples shops … None of the screw drivers fit your hand and the hammers all have slanted faces … but a sharp plane? Ha! ain't no such a thing … 
Now don't be picking at the fine coat of dust that covers everything … Just reminds me of home … Yep I got 2 Shop Vacs, a Dust collector, an air cleaner and brooms, but there is always dust.
Ya know, your getting an education on how nice we have it here, we can get the woods we need and want at a price, but they are available.

*FFBill* Good to hear that your heading home to your own bed and your own pillow …

*Rick* your just going to have to reach for the smaller slice of Pizza till your shoulder heals up a bit more … and I do hope that it is not a long wait for it to heal. Stay away from the big heavy slice …

*Festus* did'ja make that kid clean up the shop when he was done?? or did he do like so many and leave that for ol pop …

Stay safe and well my friends …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Since I don't have too much going on right, and having just gotten up from my nap, I'm having a cup of coffee as I type this…..Some responses:

BurlyBob…Yep, I know exactly what Mesquite is…Out on our farm in Texas we had plenty of Mesquite bushes growing all over our pasture land…We kept the cows and horses away from them…That wood is so hard, it'll dull any tool you use on it…I tried to carve a saddle (for a guitar bridge) one time….my pocket knife was seriously dull afterwards…We kept a huge pile of Mesquite to BBQ with in our grill….Man that wood would smoke up good, and we'd have the best flavor on meats….Yummy.!!!!

bby….Them Ohio winters just keep hanging on, don't they..? You seem almost anxious to get that grass cut…Once you do, there's no turning back till next winter..!!!

dawsonBob…Just by your postings, you sound awful…prolly feel like a pile of dung, too. Take it easy, drink lots of fluids, take drugs, and lay around and heal up…

Mike…I've still got several slices of pizza left over from Friday night..That's my supper for a couple of nights….Will eat them left handed…No more reaching with the right. The shoulder feels a little better…The brace is back on for a few days….When I boogered up my hand on the table saw last November, and now this, it's been nearly 6 months since I've been in my shop..It all sucks big time, and no fishing…


----------



## Grumpymike

I sure don't know what's worse … no fishin' or no shop … Gonna have to take up watchin' soapies on TV I guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home sweet home.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Bill. Kick back and get comfortable you earned it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful sunny morning here in NE Michigan. But, last night the temps dipped below freezing. When I woke the temp was 29. It's currently 36 reaching a high today of 55. Wind has slowed some to 8 mph.

I worked a little in the shop yesterday. I hadn't cleaned my miter saw blade in a while so I pulled that off and cleaned it up. I worked a while on one of my projects too. I got to use my "new" Rabbit 93 plane. It works real nice.

*FF Bill*, Welcome home. I hope you had a nice reunion when you got home.

I'm heading over to work the estate sale again today. So, who knows what I'll bring home with me. My wife hope's nothing. Well, I'm out the door boys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was able to check the weather back home this morning. The internet is super slow here and the term "intermittent" is being way to kind. When I checked it was 77 here and 40 at home with sun. Only 5 more days till I'm Stateside!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Started out at 43 deg. this morning now it is 60 and nice sunshine. Had a 30 min gully washer last evening. Sure cooled things off.

Mike my boys learned early on to clean up and put things back when the project is done. Both of them are mechanics and it carried over to their jobs so at least they got started right. They are good shop partners when we get to work together.

Need to try moving my yard today, it is about 6" tall and one can hear and see it growing.


----------



## dawsonbob

A surpassingly wonderful day to everyone,

68 is the high for today here in San Diego under partly cloudy skies. Yesterday only got up to 56, with a low of 49, and we had a respectable rainfall of .81 inches, which is not bad at all. In fact, it's pretty darn good.

I'm still not well, although a bit better than I was,so I'm going back to bed.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a surpassingly wonderful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Like I said DBob, Sleep and OJ, the best thing for you. A couple of more days and you won't feel so crappy.

It's almost 90 down here and windy, as usual. After eating some of the local stuff I can honestly report that little is to my liking. Maybe it's just a regional flavor, but sadly it doesn't ring my chimes.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny morning here in NE Michigan. It's a bone chilling cold morning again around here. We had "Freeze", not frost, warnings this morning. The temp is 34 rising to 58 later today.

I worked my butt off yesterday at the estate sale. But, I got all the tools sorted and priced. I brought home some more goodies too. Even though it was work, I had fun. I took a couple of pictures of some of the stuff we had.


















I admit, these pictures don't show much but, this was one room only and I had already sorted a lot by the time this picture was taken. There is still one more room and a two garages full of tools yet to be priced.

Well guys, I'm heading out early today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, we had frost the last two nights in my rusty part of Ohio's north coast. Last night doesn't seem to have been as severe but whether or not it hurt any of the flowers, only time will tell. It's warming slowly but its still a very far cry from where I need it! I need to go down to Mexico and hang out there for a month or two during the winter.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's turning out to be a nice day so far, and it'll get nicer….and hotter…!!!! It was 60 at wake up time, the coffee was ready, so I poured a cup, and headed to the sun room to watch the birds and squirrels, and suck down that first cup, along with a cig…It's a bright, sunny day, no wind, no clabber, and it'll get up to 84…...that's warm..!

I missed posting yesterday, as I got in to see my doctor after I hurt my shoulder on Friday nights' pizza mishap… He ordered an xray just to be sure things were ok….it was…I'm back in the brace till I go to PT Thrusday…it helps releave the pressure on the joint…I guess I'm just too anxious to heal…but this is getting old, and sucks…

BurlyBob…I told you the grub down there was different….too dry for my taste..I'm a Tex-Mex kind of guy…Being from Texas, and living there all my life, and eating that grub, I'm a Mexican food efficinado….lol..

Don….That's a lot of tools and crap you gotta sell…Hope you can find a few treasures for you self…You keep aquireing all that stuff, you'll wind up having your own estate sale…

bbyeti….Hope all your plants came out unscathed after the frost…Believe me…you're better off where you are tnan down below the border….You'd be like BurlyBob….an illegal immigrint…!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, Ain't no way!!! Four more days till I'm stateside. I can't wait to start heading home. I've got 2 routes planned out and both take me to a Bass Pro Shops!!! I've even looked for a couple of spots to hunt some old tools.

The day started out nice and calm and now windy as usual. I've had enough wind for a while as well. It will also probably get into the 90's. I've had enough of the heat too. But not enough to miss shoveling my driveway for now.

Yeti, I agree with Rick about snow birding! It's not for me but you might actually enjoy the change of pace.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

A gloriously great and gorgeous morning to everyone,

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a slight chance of rain overnight and tomorrow morning.

Don, that's a lot of stuff you have there. There must be treasures hidden there somewhere.

Rick,It's good that you checked with your doctor. Y' just never know until you do.

BBob, why do I get the impression that you're just about ready to go home?

I feel slightly less cruddy this morning, but not well yet. Need a little more rest, I think.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another cool day here. 47 early headed for 65 and chance of showers. Nice day in the shop. Have to get these 3 cribbage boards done today so can send them to Canada tomorrow. First for me having an order of identical boards at the same time. Trying to streamline the builds a little but not much different.

That estate sale looks like fun and work at the same time. I have to watch myself at those, always find more than I need or have room for.

I am a T-mex guy too but then never been to Mexico to try real local food. I like spicy stuff best even if it don't always like me.

Rick good to hear everything is good. Just be careful with the pizza and get back to fishing and the shop soon.

BBob that was quick. Does not seem like you were there that long already but will be good to get back I am sure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I suspect everyone is busy with yard work, shop time, or other chores that need taken care of, as our thread was on page 4…..It was 60 when I rose late, decided to sleep in, and my shoulder was hurting….I think I must of rooled over on it, or something…It's taken all morning for that sucker to quit hurting…It was 60 at wake up and coffee time….Now it's 77, partly clabbered over purdy good, and the high will get to 84…Rain chance starting late tonight or tomorrow for a couple of days.

Once again, not much going on around here, and no news to tell….I start PT in the morning, so that should be a joy….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be a great day here. 50 deg earlier going to 70 and sunshine. Could stay like this all year and I would be happy.

Rick I have never had to do PT but have heard those people are mean and like to hurt you.

Finally got my cribbage boards done and ready to go to Canada in a bit. Shipping is spendy when sending out of the country.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mark those cribbage boards are doggone cool!

I don't remember my PT folks being mean. But that PT hurt like sin getting me back into shape.


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary morning to all,

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I guess the rain is over for awhile.

Mark, those cribbage boards are really nice. A very unique design, I think.

Rick, I've only run across one therapist who really was a sadist and liked to hurt people. The rest of them hurt you because, well, that's just what they do. I've always hated physical therapy, even when I knew it was the best thing for me, and would get me back in action sooner. To put it mildly, recovery is a bxtch. You've been through all this before, so I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. Funny, I loved PT (physical training), but I hated PT (physical therapy).

BBob, how many hours 'til you leave for home?

It must be the cold medicines, because I seem particularly loquacious this morning (and I'm talking a lot, too). Feeling quite a bit better today, so no more med's for me. I hate feeling spacey. Well, spacier than usual, I mean.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, its 74° going to 79° later today under partly cloudy (or partly sunny) skies with a gentle breeze that just makes the flag flutter … Flag flutter? say that ten times real fast …

Hey *festus* I really like those Crib boards, great job. And I agree with you on shipping to Canada, I have some friends that live up there and there is some things they have a hard time getting … So I send them birthday gifts …as I do for a friend that lives in Germany … (Bona fide gifts avoid a bunch of taxes and tariffs and stuff).

*Dbob* Glad your feeling a bit better, but about that cold medicine, the labels all say Jack Danials …

*Bbob* Glad to see that your on the way to that old familiar bed and pillow, It's always good to get back home. Hey, if your route home comes near Phoenix, I'm about 35 miles north west off Hwy 60, and we have an empty guest room should that fit into your schedule.

Now *Rick* ya just gotta quit hurting your self … It's time to heal up and get started on that honey doo list that's getting longer every day that your stove up …

You guys were talking about the PT … Well at 73 years old I have taken on the attitude that I'm just not into physical abuse … especially on my own body!! Besides that the girls quit lookin' any ways.

Everyone stay safe in what you do and please be well … And you too Dbob.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Talking about physical theropy….Of all the different hospitals I stayed in around the country while waiting to be retired out, and taking PT while I was there, I only had one that like to put the hurt on you..!!! When I was in the VA hospital in Texas, I had this one gal I called Sarge…She was a big gal, about 6'-2", and weighed about 210…She was a brute..!! Every morning before chow (about 6:30), she'd come in, swoop me out of the rack (I weighed about 100 lbs. then), slam me down in my wheelchair, and roll me to PT, where she proceeded to put me in a tub (it was like a hot tub) of boiling water…about 90 degrees…I knew then how a lobster felt…!! Every morning for 6 months..I was so glad to be out of that place…Then my next hospital was in El Paso, and the living was much easier for the next 7 months….


----------



## USMC47

Maybe one of y'all can help me decide. I want to get a router and can't decide between one of them plunger types or not. What's the difference and why?


----------



## dawsonbob

47 I went for the Bosch kit ( https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1617EVSPK-4-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B00005RHPD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494456498&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+1617+evspk ) that has both the plunge and fixed bases. I mount the fixed base in my router table and use the plunge base for just about everything else. (the plunge base can be set to work just like a fixed base). Check it out. It's an outstanding system.


----------



## BurlyBob

Chris I got the Porter cable 890 kit with the fixed base and plunge base. I have no complaints except the screw fell out of the depth adjuster on the fixed base and I've had a terrible time trying to get it aligned correctly again. It was a whole new world better than that old Sears I had.


----------



## USMC47

Good info.

Rookie question. Is the fixed base always for a table mount?


----------



## dawsonbob

No, the fixed base is generally lighter than the plunge base, and sometimes easier to maneuver. Actually, I have two fixed bases, one for the table, and one for handheld use. I use my router with whichever base - fixed or plunge - works best at the time. It only takes a couple of seconds to swap them around.


----------



## USMC47

Dangit, Bob, you need to show me what a shop looks like. I'm just a lowly CWO4 needing guidance. Lol.

I got orders to Pendleton. I'll be moving north next month. Good riddance to the Navy command.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cloudy morning with calm winds here in NE Michigan. The temp this morning is 51 heading to 63 with lots of sunshine.

You guys gotta love this. Yesterday I got on my "trusty" PC that I use everyday and tried to pull up my usual things, but it wouldn't work. It kept telling me that I had no internet connection even though I was able to get some things on the net. I fiddled with it for a while then I just give up. So, I pulled out my laptop which I very seldom use because it's so untrustworthy. I read everyone's post on our thread. Then I wrote a bunch of stuff. I was about ready to post everything and my computer decided to re-boot. I lost it all. I was so damn mad that I just walked out the door.

*Dawson Bob and USMC 47*, How far north is Pendleton from San Diego? I thought they were pretty close together.

*Dawson Bob*, to answer your question about the treasures, yes there are a lot of treasures there. Besides the pictures you see, there is another room full of tools and two more garages yet. I brought home some packaged drill bits that were there so I could price them for the sale. They are all new in the packages yet and most were several drills to a package. I figured drills less than 1/4" were 50 cents each and those over 1/4" were $1.00 each. After adding up all the drills, I had about $200 worth of drill bits. Now to just sell them all.

*Festus*, I went to the estate sale yesterday and brought more things home with me. I gotta stop doing that. And BTW those are some nice boards. You do good work my friend.

*Burly Bob*, you be careful coming home.

Well guys, I'm gonna head out to the shop before this computer quits on me again. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## USMC47

Camp Pendleton is about 30 or so minutes north of San Diego.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler this morning but headed up to the low 90's. I'm still trying to help this kid build a small cabinet. What a struggle with the lousy shop and tools. Were I in my shop I'd have been done by now.

I'm still clicking my heels,"there's no place like home." Only 2 more days.


----------



## USMC47

I think Jesus left Moses in charge of the weather today and he played a joke on San Diego. I went for my run and nearly froze to death. It was 57° at 0445!


----------



## BurlyBob

Chris, last month back home I was wishing for warm weather like that, 57. Down here I know what you mean, it's freezing. I'm getting use to the heat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Been busy since coming back from deployment. It's been quite warm here, well into the 80's and only 60's at night. Summers coming.
Busy, busy day at the FD yesterday. Still dealing with aftermath of the flood. In between that stuff, we ran 20 other calls. I'm happy to be home again.
My truck is back in the shop again with long start time issue. I need this thing buttoned up soon. Leave for Florida in one week. I'm worried.
I wish it were 57 again. I don't need the heat. Well, maybe in FL it can be hot…..beach and all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
It is a beautiful day in the cactus patch today with the temps right at 79° at midday, and heading for 91° and the "flag flutter" is there and all under clear blue skies … Geezz I love it in the spring time.

It's day three after the first Chemo treatment and the wifemate is feeling it but not as bad as I expected, she's a real trooper.

Spent some time in the shop and have some of the shop tools done and a few to go yet, the finishing and final sanding takes for ever it seems … I was reluctant to buy the Hock Tools marking knife blades @ $30 a pop, so I did some investigation and found an old article where this guy made some out of old jig saw blades … I gave it a try, and after about three tries I got then to come out just fine … Ya gotta hold the tongue on that left molar and …
After I started this project of making five of these shop tools, Fine Woodworking Mag. came out with an article on making them… Great minds run in the same ditch …

Well tis time to return to the shop.

Everyone stay safe in what you do, and above all else be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

An utterly sensational morning to all,

70 partly cloudy degrees is what they have predicted for San Diego today. Right now it's 71 under mostly sunny skies, and I have a hunch it will get a little warmer before the day is through. Just a hunch, though, just a hunch. Don't really know for sure.

Remarkably, I've been able to stay out of the hospital for 16 months now. Not that I keep track of such things,of course.

Don, those estate sales are pretty good things, aren't they. I assume you get paid for working them, which is pretty cool, so it seems like you get paid for finding and acquiring all kinds of goodies. Now, that's the kind of job to have! As USMC47 said, Pendelton is about 30 minutes North of San Diego. It used to take me between 35 and 45 minutes every morning, depending on traffic, to get from Point Loma (in San Diego) to Camp San Onofre (part of Camp Pendelton). I really don't miss that daily drive each morning.

BBob, if you keep clicking your heels like that, you'll end up in Kansas.

Bill, good to have you back again. Hope you get your truck up to snuff before your Florida trip. Good luck, Bill.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an utterly sensational day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

It was about 60 at wake up and coffee time…Got up a little eariler this morning, as I had to be at PT by 9:00…I have to drive 13 miles into town, so leaving at 8:30 was tight…This was the first time, so the job don't get done till the paper work is finished…Geezz…It took nearly an hour of talking, answering questions about my well being, soreness, etc. Then we finally got to it….a shock treatment to the shoulder joint, then iced it for 30, then several movements….down and around, in and out, swinging the arm, etc….Thought I was gonna die before and afterwards…I've been sore as crap all day…Had dinner, took some meds, and took a long nap…And to think…I've got to do this two times a week for 6 weeks…Plus….home exercises in between sessions…It don't bother me though…I'm ready to get on the "road to recovery"....no pain…no gain…I'm ready for fishing time and shop time…I've sure missed them both…By the way…I have a very cute 30 year old theropist…She easest the pain…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

I'd like to tell you that it gets easier with every session as you go along, but I can't. Every time I thought I had a session licked, they doubled down. "It's for your own good," they always say.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

55 this morning now it is 83 and sunshine all day. Just a light breeze so does not feel real warm.

Headed out in the morning, be gone until Sunday evening. Have to deliver the cedar chest for a birthday tomorrow in Cheyenne, WY, then a wedding in SD on Saturday. Going to be a few hours of windshield time. Not sure if and when I will be on here. Might have to report when we get home.

Good to hear you made it through day one Rick. You are winning.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, one thing I learned in PT is don't judge your improvement on a daily basis but rather a weekly or even a little longer. Like my PT guy said just think back to when you first came in here 3 weeks ago. He was right and your in it for the long haul. Hang in there lil' buddy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in NE Michigan. The temp was 32 when I first opened my peepers and at last check it was 52. According to the news this morning, it's supposed to reach the high 60's today and it's gonna be a nice weekend too.

*Dawson Bob*, you're right, working the estate sale is great work. I don't have to work everyday like a real job but the days I work, I get an hourly wage of $10.00 an hour. Plus I get my treasures on top of it too. The girl I work for said she works the treasures in her account so that neither of us get dinged. The last estate sale I worked I ended up with $160.00 for my mad money. I suspect I'll make more this time around because of the time I've put in.

*USMC 47*, I won't tell ya what my Navy neighbor said about you not liking your "Navy Command". Of course, me having been in the Army, I don't know what he's talking about. LOL

*FF Bill*, Back to the grind! I'll bet there is a lot of "aftermath" calls with the flooding. Did your are have any flooding issues? How was your homecoming? Everybody happy to see you?

*Burly Bob*, you gotta be close to leaving Mexico. I hope the border guards don't stop you. They may want to keep you for a while longer. LOL Be Safe.

The wife and I are heading down state this weekend. I'm gonna go on-line and look for a few estate sales I can go to while down there. Give your significant others a "Happy Mothers Day" for me. Alright guys, I'm outta here. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## USMC47

Artsy, i like the Navy. They give us free rides all over the world to deliver democracy. Lol.

Yeah, yeah, yeah….."department of the Navy."

The MEN'S department! Lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, today is my last full day here. Lord willing, this time tomorrow I'll be on the road home. I'm more than ready, way more than ready!!! I can't wait to get back and order my Jessem router table and new router motor.
I've been studying some work bench building books I brought. I saw a really great looking assembly table in one. It's on my to do list for sure. 
One nice thing down here, we found a brand of coffee we like. We're taking home 2 bags. I might be a little different from you all about my coffee. I like it strong. Why drink dirty water? 
I'm hoping the reservoir is up next week. I need to do some fishing.

Here's looking forward to some road time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was raining a bit this morning and cooler. Rain has stopped, but still cloudy. Cindy and the boys were supposed to go on a field trip on Wednesday, but it was cancelled because of rain. It did not rain. Today they went to the rescheduled trip and it looks more like rain today.

Don, homecoming was good. Boys were happy to see me. It was supposed to be a surprise, but I let it slip while talking to Sean earlier in the day on the phone. Only issues here at home were that our main road in and out was flooded. School was cancelled three days and Cindy couldn't get to work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a morning of maximum wonderfulness,

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with partly sunny spots around the edges. I think we're into our yearly 'May Grey' weather pattern, which is okay, because it provides nature's air conditioning. Next month we switch to 'June Gloom,' which has the same effect. If you're a San Dieagan you know that there's 'no sun in the sky 'til the 4th of July.' And yes,we do get it then - the ol' 'July fry'.

Don, that sounds like a pretty good gig, plus I would think that you get to meet interesting people.

BBob, Don may have it right: they may not want to let you leave. There'll be a notice for the Federales at the border: stop this ******************************, and send him back to Chihuahua - he needs to make more cabinets. I'm with you Bob.I seldom drink coffee nowadays, but when I do, I like it nice and strong. Same with tea. Gotta be strong, or it's just warm water.

Bill, it won't be long 'til you won't have to put up with rainy weather at home. Soon you'll be able to experience rainy weather in Florida. It's a warmer kind of wet, I think.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a day of maximum wonderfulness.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked the weather. It's 81 here at 6pm and 41 at home. looks like the weather back home will be a little warmer by the time I get back next Friday, upper 60's. Time to get reacclimated to the real world.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, where you're at now is the real world. It's just not your world.


----------



## BurlyBob

How true Dbob, how true.


----------



## BurlyBob

My last post for a few days. Headed out the door, loading up and hitting the highway home. Finally!!

Be well my friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily exceptional morning to everyone,

68 under partly cloudy skies, with patches of sunlight in the un-cloudy spots.

BBob, all the best on your trip back home. Y'all have fun now, y' hear?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily exceptional day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone,

Another nice, sunny day out…The temp was 60 again, at coffee dranking time, and I nearly drank a pot, then started another pot before I ran out of the first pot…Everything's gone to pot today…!!! The high is forecasted to reach 77, and it already has reached that…It's out of reach now..!!

Not much going on here, as about all I've done is home exercises that my PT gal gave me to do….It said to do them 2 times a day, and there's a slew to do….So… I'm just eating, sleeping, exercising, and then repeat them all over again…and I do like my java good and strong..I don't want to see the bottom of the cup, or just lightly colored water, as was stated…But then I like Chickory from Louisana…

Well…. I guess BurlyBob escaped the Mexicans and Federales and is well across the border and heading back to his home in the good old U.S. of A….I think the heat was a bit much for him, being from cold country and all….

Bill….That truck is costing you some $$$$...Why don't you go ahead and trade it in for a new one…? Then your troubles will be over, cause you'll have not only a new truck, but a warrenty to go with it….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, maybe trading in his truck would make sense to most of us, but sometimes ya just love your truck, and couldn't bear to part with it. I once had a '52 Studebaker pickup like that, and then I had a 54 International. They were both butt ugly, but I loved them both dearly. Still have fond memories of those beasts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will buy a new truck in a year or two. To make it worth it to pay for a diesel, I feel I need to do several things. Put high miles on it and keep it in great shape so I can sell it privately as opposed to trading it in. I have been tempted though. What I did today was to delete the diesel particulate filter. It was a pain and not as easy as it looked on the YouTube videos. I spent 600 doing it myself. To pay the shop would have been 1800.

It was a beautiful, warm day here today. Few clouds. No rain. Lots of sun. No snow. Some wind.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks to be another beautiful, but extremely warm day.. it started out at 59, with bright sun, narry any clabber up there, and you'd need sun glasses to go out…As usual around here, not much going on with the wife still in Texas with the kin folks..She'll be there another week, and come home next Sunday….A good home cooked meal will be very welcome…One can only live on soup, crackers, and junk food…!!!!

Bob Dawson….I know exactly what you mean about liking the old cars we had in our youth…I was always a Ford guy for many years..'55,'56's..My very first car I ever bought was a '49 Ford…I hauled hay all summer in Oklahoma to buy it…I was 16, no licence, no insurance, and I drove it from Ok. to West Texas to Lubbock where I lived…I was living dangerously…. But my favorite all-time car was a '56 Ford Crown, 2 door hardtop…Mucho chrome, and would run like a scolded cat….It had a full bore 312….I sold that car when I went into the Army…Sure wish I had it now…Man it was beautiful….Black and white…!! I've had plenty of cars and trucks since then, but nothing like that Crown…It was a sad day when the guy drove off with it….!!!

Bill….I know what's it's like to let go of something you love…It sounds like you have a good plan in mind for yours…

That's all I have for now…I gotta go, as I may start crying thinking about that Crown….lol..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A superbly splendid morning to all,

Happy Mother's Day to all Marvelous Mammas, wherever you might be,

64 degrees under mostly un-sunny skies here in San Diego today, with just the very slightest chance of showers tonight and tomorrow.

Lol! Ain't it the truth, Rick? I have had more than a couple of vehicles that I remember very, very fondly, and wish I had now. Funny how we can fall in love with some cars. I also associate some of those cars with good times; maybe that's part of what made them special.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a superbly splendid day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Staying warm is no problem here. It was cool to start, maybe 50. 85 now and the only white in the sky came from jets going this way and that.

I got the truck buttoned up last night with exhaust filter deleted. Sounds a little more like a diesel now.
Took all day due to OR and calls. Had a vehicle accident, a house fire and a hot air balloon in a tree.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well it's 81° right now at lunch time and heading for 91° this afternoon under a mostly overcast sky … and the gentle breezes blow a fluttering flag …

And speaking of older trucks, I was out shopping for a new(er) truck earlier this spring, and I was reminded of the statement that "you can always tell when a car salesman is lying to you, .. His mouth is moving" ... Oh how true.
After shopping a couple of dealers, I decided that I just didn't want the payments … mine is paid for and just needed a few things restored to be in near perfect condition, and besides that I like my truck … So a new headliner, and a trip to the radio store to get the CD player fixed, and a detail and a good wax job and it looks just like it came off the lot … and all for less cost than one new truck payment.

Spent the morning re doing the pegboard tool rack in the shop to hold some new shop tools I've just made, and some other stuff that should have been put up along time ago … (procrastination is my middle name). I think that it will be moved about one more time before it's permanent … then it will be "where in the heck did I put that??

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and be well my friends.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hard to remember all your posts while I was gone, you guys were busy. Good to hear everyone is doing good and BBob should be back in the country by now.

Hope you get the pickup problems fixed Bill. No need for problems like that to worry about. Last 3 days my old one just ran like a champ. Makes traveling enjoyable.

Made it home from the weekend last evening. Long but was a good trip. 1300 miles with 765 of them on Friday. Cedar chest delivered Fri. afternoon in Cheyenne. It was well liked by the Granddaughter. Nice couple hour visit then back north so was closer to where we needed to be for the Saturday wedding. Everywhere we were was a nice drive. Ever want to see MT, WY and SD this would be one of the prettiest times of the year.

Need to mow the lawn, unload the trailer and wash the pickup before anything else. Going to be a cool and damp week here so better get that done while the sun is shining this morning.

A couple pictures of WY for scenery lovers, there is still plenty snow up in the Bighorns. Our view yesterday coming home

.


----------



## dawsonbob

A totally terrific, hugely super marvelous morning to all,

A measly 61 degrees - 61 lousy degrees - is all we can eke out under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Supposedly, we have a 30 percent chance of rain this afternoon and evening. As if. I mean it could happen, but, well, you and I know it ain't gonna. Uh-uh. No way, José.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a totally terrific, hugely super marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think ive about got er whipped Mark. Im not worried about the brake work tomorrow. That should be easy for them to fix. Ive driven the truck a bit and I think the injector stuff is taken care of for a while.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy warm 53 degrees this morning here in NE Michigan. It's gonna clear up and is heading to 80+ today. Oops, the sun just popped out this morning. It rained like the dickens last night.

This last weekend was beautiful with sunny sky's everywhere. We went down state to see kids for mothers day. I was able to stop at an estate sale and picked up another plane. It's a Trustworthy block plane. Nothing special, but I only paid 50 cents for the darn thing. It's pretty beat up but I think I can clean it up.










We got home from the weekend on Sunday night. On the way home, we stopped at McDonald's and picked up a snack for the ride home. Bad thing to do. I think I got food poisoning from the chicken nuggets. I felt good all the way home, but when I went to bed it all started happening. I had enough gas building up inside me to fill a hot air balloon. That went on until about 3 AM and it cut loose. I was expelling from both ends at the same time. I'm just now getting around but my stomach muscles are killing me. I'm gonna try to get dressed and go outside and enjoy the day.

Boys, I'd like to make comments on your comments but, I think I'm gonna go relax for a while. I just don't have the energy to keep going. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## USMC47

Well, there she goes. My first project. Not much skill needed there but my wife (also a Marine) wanted a flag. I couldn't fit 50 stars neatly enough so I gave Besty Ross a run for her money.

The red, white, and blue lights were $1 at a yard sale.

Again, no real skill needed here but I like her.

John


----------



## USMC47

Oh yeah, it's gonna be 63° today. 57 right now. Darn cold for round these parts.


----------



## USMC47

Every shop should have a fire extinguisher and a broom handle. Lol.


----------



## USMC47

I took some of y'alls advice and watched a YouTube video or two. Decided to try my hand at putting this board back in its place. I taught it a lesson or two but it tried to kick my tail.

Disclaimer. I MAY have hurt that board's feelings with loud words once or twice.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool 45 deg. morning here but the sun is shining. Maybe get up to 60 today they say.

Nice flag John, I like it. Think your wife and Betsy Ross should be proud of you.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have a remarkably spectacular, astonishingly awesome morning (with a cherry on top and whipped cream, too),

My careful compilation of several different sources averages out to about 62.5 degrees here in San Diego, under mostly cloudy skies. The sun is making feeble, hesitant attempts to poke through here and there, but I don't think it's going to bust out anytime soon. As for the chance of rain overnight? Bah! Didn't happen. Try again some other time,Mother Nature.

Don, you take it slow today. What you're describing can really take it out of you… no pun intended. Okay, maybe a little one. ;-)

USMC47, I really, really like that flag. It has a very funky, contemporary look to it, and would probably bring good money in some of the up-scale interior design/furniture places. Did I mention that I like it? It may be that the broom handle that sets it off, I don't know. Maybe it's the lights? In any event, my compliments to your wife.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a remarkably spectacular, astonishingly awesome day.


----------



## USMC47

Bob, depending on how much you're talking, ummmmmm, I can start cranking them out. Lol.

I didn't thin it would be worth more than $25. But I'm just a dumb jarhead. Lol.


----------



## Festus56

USMC47 do a search for wood flags on Etsy. They are anywhere from $50 to $250. Many on there similar to yours average $100.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool and rain here for the next few days. Only highs in the 50's for the next several days. Just have to stay in the shop and watch the grass grow.

Hope everyone is well and safe. I am back to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a wonderfully wondrous morning, everyone,

A high of 65 under mostly cloudy skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. No rain or snow in sight.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a wonderfully wondrous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just checking in, as I haven't been on our thread in a couple of days….I think I came down with the same crud that dawsonBob and Don had a few days ago….I've had a fever, and chills, then get hot, and start over again….I've just felt like a big pile of dung, so I've spent most of the time in bed….Been taking meds, drinking liquids, and trying to beat this thing….I think hopefully that I got it licked….Had to go to PT this morning, and really didn't feel like it, but pushed myself into submission…I felt better afterwards…...As my wife's not here, I've nursed myself…

If I remember right, the lows have been in the 60's, and the highs in the 80's…A good chance of rain today and tonight, but I think that's fading fast… I don't think I'll try and catch up now on the comments, as I'm behind…But I do have a question about the butterfly, or some call it a bow tie in that cracked board…I don't get that…...Ok… it's time to try and eat a bowl of suop….Later guys…...


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and partly cloudy out this morning here in NE Michigan. It's actually quite nice and pleasant here but, all hell's gonna cut loose today I think. The temp here is 71 and breezy with a 13 mph wind. The wind is supposed to pick up later today to a whopping 30 mph and the temp should climb to 80. I know that ain't much of a wind but, around here a light wind can cause a tree to fall and interrupt power for a while. They're gonna get is worse down state with 50 mph winds. Also might get some T/S in later today too.

Yesterday was nice at 85 degrees out. I had all the doors and windows open in the shop enjoying the weather. I finally got over the food flu and man I'm glad. It took me a couple of days just getting my energy back. I felt so good yesterday that I was working up a storm in the shop. Unfortunately, I wasn't paying attention to my work and tried to cut my index finger off on the router table. I was pushing down with my left finger while using a push stick with my right hand and the board flipped on me and my left index finger went into the router bit. It got chewed up a bit but it's all taped up now. Yesterday I could feel my heart beat in my finger all day long.

I gotta go to my estate sale today to help set up. Then tomorrow is the big day of the sale. I'm thinking it will be a big one.

*Rick*, I hope you get over the crud soon my friend. It ain't fun having the crud.

*Burly Bob*, are you back yet?

I miss ol'* Saddletramp*. I'm wondering what happened to his wife. I hope all is going well for him and his wife.

*USMC*, I like your flag. You done it proud. Good Job. I just don't have an eye for that sort of thing. That sort of thing should bring in some nice money. Oh yea, nice job on the bow tie job too.

Well boys, I'm outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Geez, I didn't realize that I had such a windy key pad on my computer! I didn't think it was that long.

Don


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly spectacular morning to all,

72 degrees under mostly sunny skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. No rain in sight, of course.

Rick, you have my sympathy. That crud is really miserable. Get well soon.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a stunningly spectacular day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

I woke up a little sore from yesterday's workout at PT, but it's getting better…Just needed my morning hit of java, and lots of it…..It was nearly 70 when I rose, and the high will be 81, with on again, off again clabber…looks like more sun than shadey skies…...Once again, not much going on …just trying to heal up….But I do feel so much better after getting over the crud the last few days…..At least I can eat something and keep it down now….
My heating and a.c. guy just left after servicing my inside and outside units…..I have that done twice a year….spring and fall …No problems found, and it's running like a champ…He also serviced my mini-split unit in the sun room…I had a women call me this morning wanting me to build her a piece of furniture, but I had to el paso, as I'm not up to it yet, and will be a while before i get back into the shop…She understood, and said she can wait…no hurry, but I want you to do it….it'll be a custom job…..prolly a couple of months away yet….

Don….Sorry to read about your accident with the router…I sure hope it wasn't too serious…But, anytime you loose some meat from a digit, it's serous….Did you have to go to the emergency room for stitches, or what.? Man, don't you just hate that throbbing when that happens….and it can happen so quick…just like when I got my hand chewed up on that kick back back in November….Just get over that, and the shoulder goes bad….wonder what else will happen..? Good luck on the estate sale tomorrow..hope you sell a bunch….I was looking at the old block plane you picked…Is the frog missing, or is it made that way..? I never heard of a Trustworthy….It looks like it can be salvaged and cleaned up nicely…. And we haven't heard anything from BurlyBob, so he may not be back yet, or he may be resting up….And I hope Bob (Sadletramp) is ok too and his wife…..

Festus…..Watch that weather, stay in your shop, and don't get wet….That's all I can tell you…lol…!!!!!

Mark…....You must have watched Full Metal Jacket, where Gunny Sgt. Hartman says that….But that line doesn't hold true just for Marines…but it's a good line just the same….!!!

Ok…. That's all I have for now…Everyone keep your powder dry…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All.

Hope all is well. Rick feeling better, BBob back in the country and close to home.

Somewhat cool and cloudy here today. Early it was 42, now almost 60 and down to 37 tonight.

We did not get snow but the western part got a bunch last evening. Southern WY really got it. Some roads were closed and some places are expecting up to 24" of white stuff.

Don glad to hear that it was not major. We need our fingers and new ones are hard to come by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It's about 85° herein Montgomery AL. Liam and I are stopping for the night on our way to Destin FL. Supposed to be a bit rainy this week in FL, but based on the drought they've had I bet it won't be a rainout.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully marvelous morning to everyone,

80 seriously sunny degrees are what's on tap here in San Diego today. I have it on good authority that it will rain… someday. Not today, though, nor any day this coming week, but… someday, someday.

Bill, that's a nice looking rig you have there. Have fun on your vacation.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a wonderfully marvelous day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great day here. About 50 now but headed for the upper 60's again with bright sunshine. The next week should be about the same. Like this time of year when it is not to hot and not to cold. Everything is nice and green.

Enjoy the trip Bill. I just sent a custom plier case to a Florida guy that runs a charter fishing boat. First one was a prototype so if it works will be making several more for him. He is on the west coast somewhere around Gainesville.

Everyone be safe and have a great day !!


----------



## dawsonbob

An to all,

87 sweltering degrees under scorchingly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday hit 85 - five degrees hotter than predicted: we'll see what today really brings. The average for this date is only about 71.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a warm, sunny and cloudy day in FL today. We went to the beach twice, which is a 5 minute walk. We went to the pool once, which is a 10 second walk.

Good luck with the plied cases Mark. Hope he likes the prototype.

Dinner is done. Time to find some ice cream.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ice cream! Yum! Enjoy, Bill!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone, whereever you are,

It was 63 this morning after a night of huge amounts of rain…..and thunderstorms, along with everything that goes with storms….It has rained here for the last two days, and more possibly on the way….The high got to 76…a little under the prediction of 81…But the cloud clabber has held that in check….
My wife is due back in town Monday evening about this time from her vacation in Texas seeing all the outlaws….Guess I'll need to shower and change rags after two weeks…..+)..
PT is going good…I've been to 4 sessions, and I feel like the shoulder is getting stronger, plus the workouts I do here at home, so it's coming along…..as with anything…it just takes time..no pain..no gain…

Bill…. That is a good-looking setup you've got to travel and stay in….Cheaper than a motel room (?).....No check-out time, but room service is good, too…!!! Glad you're having a good vacation with the family…It's always good to get away from it all for a while…..Just be careful coming home when you decide to leave….

That's all the news I have for now…better get in there and rustle up a plate of nachos and tamales…..Later…


----------



## firefighterontheside

The ice cream at Culver's was good.
Well Rick, cheaper is a relative term. Per night it is cheaper, but we'll probably never save the money the camper cost. For us, it's about being able to bring the dogs, have our own beds, cook our own food.

Good news on that shoulder getting better. Pretty soon therapy should involve some woodworking.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Gang!!! Just so you know I was actually right !! There is no place like home. I'm back in my little corner of the world and talk about a trip home. Everything was great till Colorado. Hit snow in Colo. Sprgs. Spent a crap load of money at Bass Pro Shops there. It took forever to get to Cheyenne where my wife wanted to visit her cousin. We were snowed in for two nights. 18" of snow on the ground and the interstate was closed. It opened up last night around 9pm. I hit the road at 7:30am CST and made it home at 9:07pm PST. I ain't going anywhere for a while. Okay maybe I'll go to the river and my shop. Bottom line it's real good to be home and sure makes me glad I decided against driving truck again.

My best to all and have a good night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome back, Bob, welcome back.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, Bunches!!1


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang, and welcome home, BurlyBob,

It is/ was 60 when I went for my morning java…For some reason it sure taste good today…...It's now 63, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and pretty breezy today….The high will be 73, with the same conditions…..No rain expected till about Wednesday….We really don't need it, as we've had enough for a while….Just another lazy Sunday.. It has rained so much, my weeds are growing too fast, and they need cut again…The lousy wind keeps knocking little small limbs down, and they are scattered all over the yard….If I needed to collect kindling for starting a fire, I'd have plenty to last a good while…...When I went to PT on Friday, I ran into my doctor there, and I asked about how much longer till I can fish and work the wood….He said MAYBE July…Crap.!!! By that time it'll be too hot to fish, so working the wood is a good option…

BurlyBob…...Glad to hear you made it home unscathed, and hope you had a good visit with your daughter…I guess you saw some good sights on your way out and back…..Getting snowed in anywhere is not fun, especially when you want to get home…At least you got to go to Bass Pro Shop..It's not hard to spend a lot of coins at that place. You buy items you want, but really don't need (at least I do), but at least you'll have it when you do need it…!!! You've missed quite a bit of chatter on here, but nothing important….Some of the guys have been out of pocket, too….This is always a busy time of year, especially with outdoor activities…..Look at it this way….you're back home now where it's nice and cool, and not scorching hot….Get rested up…..you're due for some home shop time….I'll get there, financially….So welcome back, and glad you're back in the U.S.A…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great bright sunshiny day here. Should be about 70 today, about perfect. We do have a small chance of a thunderstorm later. Sounds like we have the same weather as you do Rick. Even have the fast growing weeds too. I like this time of year.

Welcome home BBob. It is always great to get home to your own place no matter how great the travels were. They did get a lot of snow down there. That stretch of interstate is some of the most unpredictable road in the country. Last Friday when we were in Cheyenne the weather was almost perfect.


----------



## dawsonbob

A spectacularly awesome morning to all,

80 very warm, though pleasant, degrees under seriously sunny skies here in San Diego today. A mere 80 will be a welcome relief from the 88 of yesterday.

Rick, keep doing it right - following the Doctor's orders, PT,etc. - and you'll be back up to snuff in no time.

BBob, so clicking your heels three times took you home, instead of to Kansas, huh? Maybe you need ruby slippers for Kansas, I don't know. It's a puzzlement, for sure. Glad you're home, though.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and enjoy a spectacularly awesome day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Just about the same news around here as in the past…..It was 57 at coffee time, which is a little cooler than it usually is this time of year….It's pretty well clabbered over, looks like rain, but prolly won't get any until tomorrow…It goes from 30% up to 70%, so it's likely we'll get a few drops…Mywife and her riding companion left Texas this morning around 6:30, so they should get into town about 6:30 or so tonight….The high will be 71, so a nice day in store….Nothing exciting around here, except PT twice a week…That's about all…..

dawsonBob…Yes sir….I'm gonna keep at it till it's over with, and then it'll take some more healing to finally get back to parr. Joints and bones take such a long time to mend…I like these tv shows where a guy gets all boogered up to the point of dying, and a week later he's back out fighting and killing the bad guys, or the next scene he acts and looks like nothing ever happened to him….Hollywood is full of crap…!!! And they expect us to believe it?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sun shiny headed to upper's 70's today. I'm finally over my freeway lag. Nothing but yard work for the next day or two. I need to prep my outboard and trailer as well. No saw dust making for a day or three!

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A sort of cooler feeling day out there. Cloudy and 57 now. Chance of showers and maybe a high in the upper 60's. I like it better than too hot this time of year.

Good to hear you are getting better Rick and the missus is on the way home. Be great to get back to the shop and or fishing.

BBob sounds like you are resting up after coming home from a vacation. That is the best even if it is work !!


----------



## dawsonbob

An amazingly awesome morning to all,

77 degrees under partly cloudy skies is what the weather dudes - and dudettes - are calling for here in San Diego today. They called for 80 yesterday, but it hit 84. The way their reckoning goes, it'll probably hit 80 today.

BBob, enjoy.

Rick, you're right. That's the way it always is: there's still more healing to do after the healing is done. I remember it all too well.

Mark, I'm with you. I'd rather have it a bit on the cool side, than too hot.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an amazingly awesome day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning. I'm not sure if it want's to rain or not. The temp when I first arose was 50 degrees.

It's been a while since I was here visiting you guys. First off, yes we had a great sale and we made lots of money. We made over $6000 in sales, of course most of it goes to the home owners. And, I got to bring home some more goodies too that nobody claimed.

Remember last week when I got violently sick and THOUGHT it was the chicken nuggets from McDonald's? Well, it happened again Sunday night. I think I've narrowed it down to what has been causing me to get sick. The day I had the McNuggets I also had some Jack Link's Beef Jerky. Well, the day before yesterday I had some more jerky from the same bag and it all started all over again. I think the jerky is going in the waste can, but not before I write Jack Link's a letter about the jerky.

Yesterday afternoon my wife and I went over to my Uncles house again to pick up a few things from their house hold. A couple of weeks ago, I went over and picked up a few things which I already told you guys about it. This time I picked up a hand plane and a bunch of his masonic memorabilia. There are boxes of the stuff. I need to find a home for this stuff for him. Here is a picture of the hand plane though. Check it out.



















It's an 1810 I. Sorby Sheffield Smoothing plane or Coffin plane. For as small as it is, it's pretty heavy.

Well guys, I'll talk more tomorrow. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice sunny day here today. Good day to accomplish something. About 50 now but heading for the upper70's. Maybe 80 by tomorrow.

Hope you did find out for sure what was making you sick. That is no fun wondering what is safe and what is not. My wife has allergy issues so she goes through that occasionally.

Good deal on a successful auction. That is a neat plane. Someday I will have to find one just to say I have one.

Back to the shop to finish the latest cribbage board. Have a great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be a hot one today, 85. A little more yard than maybe some fun stuff in the shop. I've got an idea for a mobile work table. I might try to start it.

That's a interesting old plane there, Don. Wouldn't you like to know it's history?

Well, one more cup of coffee an then I'm out the door.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have a super stupendously spectacular morning,

76 nice, comfy degrees under partly cloudless skies is what the unnatural weather service is predicting for today. Yesterday they predicted 77 and we were over 80, so who knows what the temperature will be - they sure don't.

Don, if you write a letter to the jerky people, they'll probably send you more jerky to make up for the bad jerky. That's a really cool plane, by the way. Wouldn't mind finding one of those myself.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and may you have a super stupendously spectacular day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
Well, here we are under clear blue skies and just a bit of flag flutter, with the temps at 98° and heading for 103° yep, it's getting pretty warm out there, so the A/C is on in the shop and the outside work takes place in the early mornin' or 'monyana' ...

The wifemate's hair is coming out by the handfuls now, so we went to the wig store … now that was an experience to say the least … Sheesh, I could have bought a pocket full of specialty router bits, but a happy wifemate is worth more. (I've done a lot of things in my life, but I have never slept with a bald person.)

I started playing around with a tumbling block pattern out of scraps so that I could learn the tricks and make a tumbling block cutting board … I watched TAG on you tube and got the basics, ... boy does he make it look easy, but I think he's made a hundred of 'em. I will post that one when it's done … (I'm only about 25 projects behind on the posting)

Well my friends, please be safe in what you do and be well


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a rain on and off kinda day here in NE Michigan. It's 61 and wet. I mowed the lawn in between rain showers. It was looking like a jungle.

I just wanted to let you guys know that I did e-mail Jack Link's and they followed up by giving me a call this afternoon. They told me I had to keep the jerky in the fridge in between uses. I've never heard of that with dried meat but, okay. But, I told them I opened the package on the way from the store and got sick and never had a chance to cool it off first. They are sending me a return envelope to mail the unused package back to them plus sending me a bunch of coupons to get more. I'm not sure I want more. Ugh!

*Burly Bob*, what kind of history do you have on these old planes? Where do I go to find out.

Alright, I'm done for now. I'll see you guys in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

DonW, I know virtually nothing about those wonderful old planes. When I mentioned the history behind it I was thinking about all the different hands that had used it, what was made with it and where it had lived. It's that age old query, "If only it could talk, the stories it could tell."

My day went pretty well. Got the last of my yard work done and puttered around in the shop. Things were going great till I decided to rub off some of the hardened excess glue on the last four cutting boards I had left over from that big batch. I was using my stationary 6×48 belt sander, wearing my nice ear muffs with the radio it them just having a good time. Then I heard a "POP" and the sander stopped dead in it's tracks. I unplugged it and saw the smoke rising out of the side vents. The motor was nice and hot so I let it cool down for an hour or two.
I tried it again and got a real nice hum but no movement. I'm going to get my neighbor to help me tomorrow but I'm thinking a new sander is in my future. It's one of those under appreciated tools that is forgotten till it's gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. Having fun here in the land of sun and beaches, though we've had a lot of clouds and wind and rain. Hasn't been too hot. That's fine with me. Today it's a partly cloudy day in the upper 80's. Had thunder last night, but no rain.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day here but going to warm up a bit. About 50 at wake up but maybe 80 this afternoon. Think I better mow the lawn while it is cooler this morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to be about 20 degrees cooler today and windy. Headed out to the shop to try and fix that sander. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

I don't have much time right now, as I'm heading to PT in town….13 miles away….Haven't been on in a couple of days, as not much to report…My wife made it back safely, so that's a plus after driving nearly 800 miles….Got to run….I'l respond when I get back home..prolly after dinner time….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hopefully I lucked out as the problem might be a fried start capacitor. I'll find out tomorrow when it gets here.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly awesome, fantastically fabulous morning to all,

71 degrees under mostly unsunny skies here in San Diego today, with a 100% chance of no rain.

Mike, having had cancer myself, I can just imagine what you and your wife are going through. I'm hoping, praying and wishing her the very bestest, most goodest of everything. I kicked cancer's a$$ and, with luck, she will, too. God Bless.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome, fantastically fabulous day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks for the kind words *Dbob* I try not to dwell on it … But it really sucks!

Well, she's warming up in the cactus patch, right now it's 104° and heading for 106° later today, Yep it's gettin' hot out there. But there just a few puffy clouds blowing around here and there. The weather man says we'll have about 5 days of this and it will cool into the 90's for a week … Just average weather for us.

Well, I got the first proto type tumbling block board out of the clamps and sanded with 100 grit to see how it will turn out … not to bad at all … but wait, ... what is that!??? Oh nooo! I have one of the tiles in backwards AAAgh!
Hmmm, maybe it's one of those can you see it puzzles?

I am going to start cutting the full sized version this afternoon or tomorrow … does this mean I can make bigger mistakes??

Ya'll stay safe around the sharp stuff, and please, be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I made it to PT this morning, and the guy about killed me…!!! He started me on some new PT, and it made my arm so sore I haven't been the same…..I came home, and had to take some drugs to get relief….It was 57 out the door this a.m., with plenty of clabber, then sun, then more clabber…So it's been an on again..off again with the clabber cover…It rained some whilw I was in town, but not too much. After PT I headed out to pick up some KFC dinners for supper tonight, but first I went to Staples to look at their computer desk chairs, as I had heard they are closing up the doors….Man that sucks…Everything in town is going out of business…It'll be a ghost town if that keeps up…The high today was/is 62 with more rain expected maybe tonight….

For the holiday, we don't have any big plans…My son and daughter-in-law are coming in tomorrow night for a few days visit….Normally he and I would fish when he comes, but not this time with the bad shoulder….So we'll prolly just eat, play a few games, and watch a movie or two….No fishing or boating…...Crap…!!!! Oh well, since the water's so high and the ramps are all closed, that's how it is….

Don… More treasures doing the estate sales…That plane looks to be really old.I don't have a wooden one, so it would be neat to have one….Hate to hear about your illness with the Jerky…again…I think I'd lay off of that stuff…lol.!! Hope you get some satisfaction from the jerky people…

Mike…. Sure sorry to hear about your wife….That cancer is so bad, and I hope they can find some relief for her through meds to ease the pain and discomfort she's going through….You would think that with all the research and development through the years, and money spent on trying to find a cure, that they could find a cure….

BurlyBob…..If it's just a start capacitor, that's an easy fix….From what you explaned, that sounds like it….I've had start capacitors go out on my dust collector and air compressor before….They never blew a breaker, the machines just hummed like you described….What 6×48 belt sander do you have? Delta, Crapsman…?

Well guys, that's it for me tonight…Talk to ya'll in the morning….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy all,

Thought I'd check in. Sorry to hear your kids coming trip is ruined by PT and high water Rick. Better days must be ahead.

Prayers for your wife Mike.

Quite a drive BBob. Glad you made it safe and sound. Keeping my finders crossed for an easy fix on your sander.

Don, I think I would send the jerky to the health department. Let them determine the cause. There could be a lot more than you getting sick or about to start an epidemic!

DBob, Glad to hear you so bright an cheerful these days. How about going out and moving that mud off 101 at Big Sur?

Cheers, Bob


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick that sander is a Harbor Freight-Reliant. I've also read it was sold by Trendline and that outfit went under.

My neighbor has a Central Machinery that is a exact clone. Told me I could have it for free. I'm going to take him up on it even if I get mine fixed.

It got surprisingly cooler today and will be the same tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that slide on the PCH. What a mess. My brother in law got married at Big Sur. It's a pretty area. Wouldn't want to be in that area when it slid.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a pretty big slide up in Big Sur. I'll have to think about the best way to clear it for, oh, a month or so. In the meantime there'll be a detail studying the best way to do 'er. Copious amounts of high explosives would be my first suggestion, but then, that's always been my first suggestion for so many things that no one will let me do.

Interesting problem. I'll have to think on it, and get back to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A few good farm boys with shovels could probably have it done by the time the experts find a solution. Question is where ya gonna find a few willing farm boys? ;-) Not me man, I too old. Already done my share!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and gloomy out this morning here in NE Michigan. The rain has moved in and out for the last few days. Tuesday it rained on and off all day long. Yesterday it was nice until late afternoon and evening when it drizzled rain. Today it's hazy with light fog and rain later this afternoon. The temps have been hovering around the 60 mark for the last few days which is comfortable to me.

I have to tell you guys about Uncle Bob's treasures. As you guys already know, I picked up quite a bit of stuff from my uncle's place and as his kids keep going through his stuff, they keep calling me to come get more. I have piles of his Masonic memorabilia laying all over the place while I'm sorting through it. I'm starting to get a headache from it. But, some good news, I found one of his many lodges that he belonged to, who is will to accept some of his stuff. I'll be taking it to them tomorrow morning. It's hard trying to think of what my uncle would want me to do with his things. It gets emotional at times. Thank God for you guys.

*Burly Bob*, boy you had me going on that history thing concerning the plane. I thought I was going to get an earful of info. LOL But yes, wouldn't it be nice to listen to those tools tell their own history? I can't wait to try that old plane out.

*Mike*, I'm sure sorry to hear of your wife's cancer. My sister died of cancer in 1990 when she was a young 44 y/o. It was hard on my mother. I hope and pray your wife beats that awful disease. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

*Rick*, here's a thought: you can go out in the boat with your son and let him do all the fishing and you can watch. I'm sure that won't be much fun, but at least you're on the water and alone with him. Oh, and hang in there with your PT, it's gonna get better.

*Dawson Bob*, you have such an astonishingly awesome fantastically fabulous outlook. It's stupendously super spectacularly remarkably infectious. Thank you for your wondrous attitude.

Y'all have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend and remember those who made it possible to enjoy it. Well boys, I'm outta here for now. I've got lots to do today so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's starting out to be nice day…It was 48 at coffee time, which was 6:40, and I didn't want to get up then , but had to rush to the toilet, or lay in a wet, soggy bed…!!! The coffee was ready, so I just stayed up….It was a little foggy this morning, but it quickly burned off, as the wind picked up just enough to blow it out of here….It's 67 now with bright sun, and the high will be 78….it could or couldn't be…hard to tell…...But just hanging around till my son and his wife get in tonight at supper time….Even with them here for a few days, I should be able to post, as they set around on their lappers, ipads, iphone, and Kindles….Like I said…eating, movies, games, and napping…

BurlyBob…I hope all that was wrong with your sander was the start capacitor…Nothing wrong with getting a free replacement, eithr…..You know what they say….two is better than one any day….

dawsonBob…..I think there's no hope for you….You've gone exceedingly vocabulous here lately….Do you keep a dictionary close by…lol..!! I'd need spell check to speak that language….I'm just a simple red neck from the hills..

Don… That sounds like a plan, but like I said in an eariler post, we have extremely high water in the lakes, and the boat ramps are closed…plus….being the holiday, it would be extremely CROWED…People flock to this lake on holidays just to camp, sightee, cookout, and just get away in general….I never go near the lake on holidays….Talk about a cluster…So we'll just stick close to home and do our thing…..

It ain't long before dinner, so I'm gonna make some tuna salad and ice tea for supper for tonight….Maybe have a pizza…who knows….Ok…Later ya'll…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

About 50 early and now only 55. No sun in sight today but not raining either. Wind with gusts of 40 mph so it is cool out there. Not sure if Mother Nature knows what to do !! Good day to just stay in the shop.

BBob I hope you get your sander problem fixed. Like you said some tools are missed when they quit working. Did you get your router lift ordered?

Mike I have never made a tumbling block board but am sure there would be more than just one that was the wrong direction.

Rick glad you can at least get to visit even if the water level does not cooperate for fishing. Enjoy the quality time.

I agree between DBob and Don there are a bunch of big words here. I myself never could put that many words in a sentence and make it mean anything.

Better get back to doing something creative. Stay safe and see you later !!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A monumentally, marvelously memorable morning to each and every one of you,

66 degrees under mostly sunless skies will be the high here in San Diego today, if the weather people have their way. Okay, there may be a few cloudless spots here and there, but not many. It's cloudy enough that they're saying it could rain (20% chance) overnight or tomorrow, whichever comes first.

Aw, shucks, Don, I do my best to make you guys smile a little in the morning. It's the least I can do for such a great group of guys.

Rick, I only use my vocabulistic skills to entertain you guys. Helps me wake up a little in the morning, too. I like the word 'vocabulistic'. I "Borrowed" it from Rocket in Guardians of the Galaxy.

Mark, I never claimed that my sentences mean anything.

My best friend went in the hospital yesterday. We've been friends for over 40 years. He was a damn fine Marine, and is a damn fine man, and I'm praying he will be okay.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a monumentally, marvelously memorable day.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, Hope your buddy gets well. Good friends like him are hard to keep for 40 years. Might I also chime in that you truly 'vocabulistically unique'. Brother that was a mouthful.

Won't get the part for my sander till this afternoon. The freight wagon from Portland is only a 4 horse team so it takes a little longer to get to this side of the state.

Mark about that router lift. I'm itching to order it! Sadly I have to recover from the credit card bill for that trip south of the border. I'm seriously trying to organize my garage/shop. I've got way more wood than I've got space. I need to come up with a bunch of scrap wood projects. I've got an idea for a bunch of band saw boxes. That could work into several dozen, no more Christmas trees!


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBob. He has to get better, because he hasn't requested permission to croak.

Hope the wagon brings you your part soon.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Folks, the temp has topped out at 98 for the day with clear blue skies and some pretty good breezes, We had one Dust Devil come through the back patio and cover the pool with debris … Spent a bit over an hour in the clean-up mode at the pool.

Please let me thank you wonderful folks for the kind words … 17 weeks to go, and with your support it will all be fine.

Went out to the shop this morning and opened the door to find that the pixies left one heck of a mess … So I had a shop cleanup day, and, lo and behold, I can see the bench and work table again, and the table saw has a nice shine to the top as do the other stationary tools … I wish I could blame someone else for the mess, but alas tis me that is the pig. I had to empty (after I filled them) two shop vac's and a trash barrel … yep it was that bad …

Take a moment to think about safety in your doings, and be well … yeah, you too Rick


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last day here in the mostly sunny land of Florida, but not too hot. It was 80ish and very uncloudy, but quite windy.
Headed home tomorrow after dropping Cindy and Sean at the airport about 11am. Liam and I will drive halfway and stop at a campground. Gotta be at work on Sunday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill have a safe trip home.

Well that $8.65 part fixed my sander. Tomorrow I put a new belt on it and get back to getting things done. I gave about 2/3's of the hickory lumber I have to a friend. I still have figure enough room for the red oak and last of my hickory and cedar. I'm thinking if I get to move to Idaho I'm building a shop with a wood storage room. I have fantasies of a 40' x 60'+ shop with an honest 10' ceiling. Gambrel roof with eave extensions on both sides and a 2nd floor storage/attic/apartment.

It's like someone told me years ago…it doesn't cost a dime to dream.

one last thing. If any of you have got some scrap wood or small wood projects…shoot them to me! I need to burn up some wood. really bad!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly spectacular, wildly wonderful morning to all,

68 mid-cool degrees under undecided, but mostly cloudy, skies here in San Diego today. There was supposed to be a slight chance of rain, but - as usual - it never materialized.

My buddy got out of the hospital, but I haven't had a chance to talk to him yet. At least he's out.

Bill, have a good - no, great - trip home.

BBob, aren't you glad that $8.65 was all it took? Cheaper than a whole new sander. Dreams that don't cost a dime are the best of dreams.

May you all have a monumentally memorable and marvelous Memorial Day weekend.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly spectacular, wildly wonderful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Halfway home. Cornersville TN for the night. Home about 2 tomorrow. Just in time for really bad storms that are supposed to come thru. Can't wait.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is shinning and the sky is blue with mild winds and the temp is just right this morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 60 heading to 70 today. Just right for grilling.

My wife and I went back to my uncles to pick up some more of his things. Then we went to the local masonic lodge in Grayling, MI. and donated some of his masonic memorabilia. Boy, those guys loved the items. Then we took a little lunch break and started our trek home. We stopped at a fire truck factory which is owned by a friend of mine. I remember when he started out, it was just him, his father and a worker. Now he has grown into a large conglomerate. His company is CSI Fire Equipment. I also stopped at a local antique store just to look things over. I found a no. 4 Stanley plane for $10.00. I bough it but he needs a little help. It's not in bad shape but it was abused and cannibalized of some of it's parts. I prolly paid too much for it, but what the heck. It turns out it's a No. 4, type 4-5, made sometime between 1878 and 1885. The tote was not the original and it was hand made. Below is a picture of it. I'm gonna need some parts to make it pretty again.










*FF Bill*, good luck on your homecoming. It's looking bad "weather wise" for you. And for you too *Rick*. You guys keep your head down.

Well boys, I'm gonna go outside and enjoy the morning while we have it. Y'all have a great holiday weekend. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you yahoos,

It was 68 at java time, and pretty well clabbered over at the time, but the sun broke through, and now of course, it's sunny, with very little clabber….Sometime in the wee hours of the morning, it rained like a cow doing his this thang on that flat rock….Thunder, lightening, and the wind was howling up a storm (literally)...It was wet everywhere….

My son and daughter-in-law made it around supper time Thrusday night, and my spouse had made Mexican chicken casarole and rice (our favorite grub) and salad….We visited till bedtime, then Friday morning I had to go to PT around 10:00, so my son booked a tee time to go play golf then, and I came home had dinner, and took a nap around 2:30…he played 18 holes…..Then last night we drove into town and eat supper at our favorite Chinese buffet place…Yummy..!! When we got home, we watched a good Western flick,,,the remake of the old movie "The Magnificent Seven" with Denzel Washington and cast…..really good flick….My spouse had to go to the barber shop today, I rose for coffee, and the kids are still in the rack, snoozing away…..So I'm here now….telling my story…lol..!! Now it's 75 heading to 87…It just might make it….........Tonight we're gonna have pizza and spagetti….and watch another flick, and play Mexican train….our favorite game…..So far that's all we have planned….more fun events coming….!!!

BurlyBob…..Glad you were able to salvage the sander…I just figured it was something minor like the capacitor….the way you described what it was doing….

Bill…..Hope you had a great vacation down in Florida, and be safe coming home….That holiday traffic could get nasty….Yep…we might have some more storms on the way..hard to say….!! Anyway…make it home unscathed.

Don….Sounds like you had a fun-filled trip down state as you call it….I too have some Masonic items that belonged to my dad and my brother-in law…..After they died, I got their rings, pins, books, etc….from my mom and sister….You see, we all three belonged to the same lodge…....

Ok gang…that about does it for me….Got to try and figure out what we're going to do today for our entertainment…....Later, ya'll…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Don we have the same weather here. The next week is supposed to be about the same with a few chances of showers. Just a nice sunny day here. Good day to open the shop doors and blow the dust out.

Have safe travels Bill. Hope you do not have to much wind when you are pulling the house.

Have a great weekend and remember the reason we can enjoy all our freedoms!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceptionally excellent, super superb morning to all,

69 degrees under what they say will be mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today, with no rain at all.

There are thinks to do today, so I'll cut it short today.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an exceptionally excellent, super superb day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all. Made it home about an hour ago. Great weather til about 20 mikes from home when it opened up and rained its arse off. Luckily it quit before I got home so I could get the camper put away. Now waiting for the bad stuff. Hard wind and big hail. Hope it doesn't come here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just crawled out of the rack waiting for the coffee to finish. Haven't figured out what I'm going to do today. Still kicking the idea of going to the Sumpter Valley flea market today. Last year I ended up coming home with 5 hand planes including a Stanley 45 in the original box with all the cutters and a catalog. I could stay home, mow the lawn and spray weeds again. I'm gong to finish my coffee. clear my head and think about it for a while.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning but hopefully we'll have some nice weather before the rain comes in later this afternoon. The temp is 61 heading to 70.

Well this is my second try at this posting. The first time I had it all wrote up and something happened that I couldn't actually post it. So I shut down the computer and I'm starting all over again. Bummer!

My wife and I went for a ride yesterday looking for and found some estate sales. I ended up buying a No. 5 hand plane for $5. We went to another sale and found several cookie jars. Well, it wasn't several, it was more like over 200. My wife collects cookie jars and it was like a kid in a candy store to her. I'm sure it would be like me in a wood workers museum. Simply overwhelming to her. Anyway, we bought 3 of those cookie jars.

When I returned home, I started in on mowing the lawn and while I was mowing the back yard, someone paid me a visit. I usually leave my shop doors open while I'm in the immediate area of my shop. When I returned to my shop after mowing, I discovered a gift on my work bench that someone left me. I still don't know who it was, but I'm sure I'll find out sooner or later. Check it out!



















If you haven't guessed by now, I'll tell ya. It's a Gull Wing Scraper Shave tool. It's made by E. C. Atkins from Indianapolis In. I don't know the circa as yet but, I'll keep researching. If any of you's know, let me know. Pretty cool.

Anyway, It's time to say good-buy to you's. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelous, magnificently matchless morning to all,

A gloriously great 69 degrees under mostly sunny skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. They called for 69 yesterday, too, but we actually hit 73. Who knows what today will really bring?

BBob, don't think too long, or you might miss out on a great whatchmacallit.

Bill, glad you made it home safely. Hope the vacation was all you wanted it to be.

Don, that's quite a nice whatchmacallit, um, er, I mean Gull Wing Scraper Shave tool. All kidding aside, I really do like it. Can't help with the age, but it looks old. Could be an antique, like me.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent, gloriously great day. Yep, that means you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. At work today, but just one day. It's partly unsunny, but no rain. We had some wind and rain last night, but nothing like was forecast.

Go to the sale BBob. I'm an enabler and proud of it.

Don, it wasn't me. Nice scraper thingy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Very nice today but a little chilly this morning at O'church thirty. Warmed up and made for a very comfortable lazy Sunday. I was planning on cooking kabobs on the grill and couldn't find my steel skewers anywhere. By the time I gave up I figured I could just as easily do stir fry and it worked out just as well. I had no desire to go out I the rain after it started as it escalated quickly into a near monsoon. I haven't see. This much rain fall this quickly in over ten years. I saw one of the down spouts was clogged and in the less than two minutes it took me to clear it out and get back in the garage I wouldn't have been any wetter if I had jumped into a pond. The Creek went from normal to muddy log ridden white water in very little time. Even the street got half flooded which I've never seen happen before, at least that water subsided quickly. Hopefully tomorrow will be nice and dry as forecasted. I hope my fertilizer applied early this morning didn't all wash away.


----------



## BurlyBob

After a crappy night, woke up at 2:30am and couldn't get back to sleep. Crawled out, coffee church and nap decided to lazy around the house. On a more positive note I scored a 6"x 48" belt sander with a 9" disc for one of my friends. A neighbor had it in his barn, dusty but in great shape. Fifty bucks! My buddy owes me biggly. I even delivered it to him.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Thought I'd check in and see how everyone's weekend was/is going…Hope you all are having a good one….It was 64 at coffee time this morning at 7:20, with plenty of sun, no wind, and no rain….for a couple of days yet…..The high will be 88, with the same results…..Been enjoying my son and his wife, as like I said, all we do is eat, sleep, and watch movies, and play games….Yesterday we decided to go have brunch at Gaston's Resort down on the White River….Lots of folks there for the holiday, and the brunch/ lunch was great….not cheap, but all you can eat buffet….Yummy..!!! We sat and watched the river guides taking out their clients, and that river really has some current in it, and was nearly running out of its banks the water's so high….Then I drove down below the dam where the golf course is at, and they had 16 units running, trying to draw the lake down, but it rained Friday night, so it put more back in the lake…..Went around looking at all the ramps that are closed, and a ton of folks in tents, campers, motorhomes, and 5th wheels packed into the state parks….what a cluster….But it's good for business at the resorts, cafes, grocery stores, etc…..People here depend on tourist for winter dollors…...

Bill….Glad you made it home safely and unscathed…Glad your vacation was a good one…..

Don…..Another good outing with your wife….Found some more treasures it looks like, and a few estate sales….I've never seen the scraper you picked up…At first I thought it was a plane, but you called it a shave tool (?)....I'm glad you enjoy going to those sales, and working them, too….Something to do, I guess…..

BurlyBob…..Hope you had a better night last night than the night before..I hate them kind of nights when I wake up early and don't know why….Yesterday I missed two doses of meds out running around, and my shoulder was telling on me….But it's getting stronger, and soon I won't have to do drugs for the soreness…it'll just quit hurting one day, and go away….

BByeti…...Stay out of the rain…you'll get seriously wet, and it takes a long time to dry out….lol…!!! Lot of rain up in your neck of the woods, too, sounds like….

Ok…Everyone's getting out of the rack, so I'll depart and figure out what we'll do today….They go home in the morning, so we'll do the big bang thang…..I post more tomorrow, or when I get to it…..Bye, ya'll…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A happy Memorial Day to all. I'll be thankful to all who made the ultimate sacrifice as I'm cutting my terribly overgrown grass. Have to wait for the heavy dew to dry though.


----------



## DanHigham

Was 84 in Portland, OR yesterday!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Welcome Dan !!

A beautiful Memorial Day here to remember the reason we are able to enjoy the day. Thanks to all who are serving and have served our country!!

Was 58 early and headed to mid 70's today. Sounds like the next week is going to be about the same sunshine and clear sky.

Rick good to hear you are getting better. Fishing time is here when the water goes down a bit.

Hope all are enjoying the day, good night sleeping and great days.

Not much exciting around here. Working on several new ideas and projects. Going to a Family Fun day at a small town close to here in a couple weeks so am trying to get a few things to show and hopefully make a dollar or 2 and get some orders.

Stat safe and dry. Be back later.


----------



## dawsonbob

a wonderfully wonderful and monumentally marvelous morning everyone,

68 degrees under partly - maybe mostly - cloudy skies is the predicted high by the predictors here in San Diego today. That's one degree cooler than the 69 predicted for yesterday, which was actually 73.

Everybody have a truly great Memorial Day today, and don't forget to remember those who gave their all to give us the freedoms we enjoy today.

Welcome aboard, Dan, welcome aboard. Happy to have you here with us.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a splendidly superb, fantastically fab Memorial Day.

Oh, and have a brat and a beer for me.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's a beautiful day here in the cactus patch with clear blue skies and the temp right now at near mid day is 92° and heading for a proposed 102° this afternoon with gentle breezes and of course the Sundowner will bring the normal end of the day winds … just a bit more than a breeze that makes the flag really flutter.

So sorry to hear about the heavy rains and flooding that some folks are enduring … Now if you could just "figger" a way to get some of that water out here … Oh well, I'll just have to gripe at the clear weather, ... well it gets hot here, but everything is air conditioned so your not out in it long. 
I used to dawn the Carharts and gloves to put up the Christmas lights and wrestle a frozen aluminium ladder around, now I do it in shorts and a tee shirt … Did I ever tell ya how much I like it here? no colds or flu for five years, and get to work in the shop nearly every day … life is good.

Ya'll stay safe in whatever you do, and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh hey, I for got to welcome *Dan* to this forum … OK, I'm old … did I eat Breakfast??


----------



## dawsonbob

It was nice of you to come back and welcome him, Mike. Darn decent of you, I must say. Now quit bragging about the weather: that's my job, and it's just not happening here at the moment.

Never in the history of ever has a San Diegan admitted that someone else had better weather, so I won't.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dan welcome to the gang. I see your on the wet side of the state where folks don't get suntans. Just so the rest of the gang understands. Where Dan lives folks rust because of all the rain. WWBob, knows what I'm talking about.

On my side of the state we're going to hit 85 today.

Bill, the flea market was kind of like Steelhead fishing. I was told several times I should have been there Saturday.
At least I didn't blow a lot of money on junk.

I ordered a Porter Cable 7518 3 1/4hp router motor today for the Jessem table I'm going to order in the morning.
Everything should be here by next Wednesday. Then it's off to the races. More yard work for the rest of the day and tomorrow.

Have a great rest of the day.

God Bless them that have served, that do serve and those that love them!!! My respect and appreciation.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to be a hot one today, 88! Just a little yard work and then I can play in my garage. It's about time.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. About 50 early headed for 80. Guess I better get the grass moved before it gets to hot then can hide in the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….my son and d-i-l left this morning around 7:00 heading back home to Tennessee, after a really good visit for the holidays…..It was 65 at 7:00, and the high will be 88…..about the same as BurlyBob….It's suppossed to start raining sometimes tonight, and over the next few days…..

Welcome Dan, to the group, and the madness…..Now there are two from Oregon….Talk about anything you want to except for pol.& rel…...Post pictures of your wood projects, etc…..

I hope everyone had a nice holiday, and got to do what you wanted to do…family, cookouts, etc…..Now it's back to the old grind of retirement….!!! Until the next one, that is…..I guess that'll be July 4th holiday…..It'll be here before we know it…...


----------



## dawsonbob

May you all have a grandly great marvel of a morning,

The great prognosticating prophets, those soothsaying seers of weather, have prognosticated a high of 67 under mainly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. All in all -and I mean this from the bottom - I'd rather have a somewhat cool 67 than the 88s some of you are getting today. 88 is just getting hotter than I like, thank you bigly.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a most glorious grandly great marvel of an afternoon.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang! I did it and pulled the trigger. I just order that Jessem router table set up. Should be here next week.
I'll post some photos for you all to drool. Honestly, I'm thinking this is one of those tools that's going to help take my woodworking to the next level. It's 2:15 pm and 86. Thankfully tomorrow will be 10-15 degrees cooler.


----------



## dawsonbob

Congratulations, BBob. Have an enormous amount of fun when you get it but, please, don't feed it fingers, as some folks (not mentioning any names here) have been known to do.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I totally intended to enjoy the results of this new addition to my shop. Thanks for the admonition. I learned years ago the hard way about safety and high speed cutters. It was near the end of the day. I was tired and wanted to finish. I tried to slide a piece of wood thru a jointer and clipped the top of my right index finger. A very painful and valuable learning lesson. Nowadays, I quit early and if I get easily distracted I quit for the day.
Makes me slower than I use to be but at least I can wave with all ten fingers.


----------



## dawsonbob

Slower, but you live to finish the piece intact. Makes enormous sense to me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Thanks to BBob I now have a safety mudflap girl to put in my shop where she can watch over me . I like it, thanks Bob

It was a great day here. Bout 78 and a slight breeze, I can handle this stuff. Now time for a beer and relax for a bit. Have a great night.


----------



## BurlyBob

Glad you like her Mark. Enjoy. Just hope I haven't forgotten anyone here. If so let me know. I've got a few left.


----------



## dawsonbob

I could use one, if you wouldn't mind, Bob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. It's been really crappy the last few days here with lots of wind and rain. But, today it's nothing but blue sky's. The temp isn't so warm (51) but, I'll take it.

Well it finally happened! My puter crashed on me yesterday morning. I was trying to write something on our thread and the darn thing froze in mid sentence. I had to shut it down and it never recovered. I had to take it to the puter doctor. He said it doesn't look good. So, I'm on my lap top, which I hate.

Oh and that's not all. My water softener quit working the other day so I have a repairman coming this morning to look at it. When will it ever end.

Congrats *Burly Bob* on your new acquirement. I hope it brings joy and happiness to your life. BTW, I like your statement "I quit early and if I get easily distracted I quit for the day. Makes me slower than I use to be but at least I can wave with all ten fingers". Those are wise words to live by. I do the same.

I know I want to tell you guys more, but for the life of me I can't remember what. LOL So, I guess I'll get another cup of coffee and wait for the softener repair guy. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Talk about a wind last night. WOW! I've got lots of little branches littering my lawn. It's a grey sky day and a bunch cooler, in the 70's.

I've got a battle plan to finish cleaning the shop and start doing some glue ups. I found a mobile assembly table that caught my eye. I might do some more thinking about it. It could solve a bunch of space issues I have right now.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I rose at 6:30, cause the fan above the bed went off for a short, and it woke me up….We had a major glitch in electricty, and it knocked all the clocks out on everything…..That seems to happen fairly often around here….If a squirrel don't knock it all out, I have to call the electric company to come out and reset the power….I've had 5 squirrels get fried doing that since I've been here…..Any way, it's fixed, and it was 62 at that time…It's now jumped to 73, and headed to 87….Plenty of sun, no wind, and a light fog eariler, but burned off now…. Not a lot to report on this morning, so I'm headed to the shower to cleanse, then head to town for my PT today…..With the holiday over, all the tourist gone, it's back to the normal routine…..

Don… Here's one suggestion for your lapper….Get a wireless mouse. It just takes a usb plug plugged into the side of the puter to pick up the mouse and keyboard, and you're in business. They don't cost much, and it beats rubbing a blister on your finger going round and round on the puter….!!!

Well gang, I'm outta here for now….I have to do the 4 "s" before heading out…you ex-military guys will know what I'm talking about…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here in Big Sky Country. Was 54 early now 65 and headed for the 80's this afternoon. A little warm but nice sunshine at least.

That sucks Don. Lose a computer and water softener both. Glad your coffee maker is still working. That would be a real disaster.

A mobile assembly table is nice BBob. If you look at my projects my benchtop downdraft sanding table turned into one. I use it for everything. Outfeed for the tablesaw, planer and miter saw. Great to be able to move it where you need it. You are going to love the router lift also. My Incra is my favotite upgrade to my shop in a long time. Really cool when you can adjust the height .001 accurately when you need a little more or less.

I agree Rick, the wireless mouse is the way to go. My finger does not work right on the little mouse thingys on these laptops.

Have a great day !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it's a great day here with a high of 81 and fully sunny to mostly uncloudy. 
I picked up a maple log yesterday from a friend. Gotta figure out how I'm gonna get all my lumber milled and where to store it. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have an uncommonly exceptional morning of gloriously great magnitude, dude,

67 degree-thingies under remarkably dull, cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Ho, hum. Same as yesterday. No sun in the sky, 'til the 4th of July? It's time for our yearly 'June Gloom', I guess.

Don, I feel for you. I know what it's like to have a computer up and quit on you: it sucks. You're getting the water softener fixed, so that really ain't no thang.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an uncommonly exceptional day of gloriously great magnitude.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy all,

Sounds like you are recovering Rick. When is the shop time target?

Congrats on the trigger pull BBob. I'm sure you will put it to good use.

Bill, Happy planning on the milling and storage, or you could just go directly into projects ;-)

Don, I was through that hard drive failure a month or so ago. I feel your pain first hand ;-( Last week I had a tech nasty day! Phone failed about 9 AM and the GPS went away about 5 PM. That was a "when it rains it pours day" ;-(( They couldn't even get the phone to light up at the phone store. GPS totally gone too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bob. I sounds like you had a really, really bad day electronically. Funny how we've come to depend on technology to the point where we simply take it for granted that it will work. When it doesn't, it kind of leaves us at a loss. You have my sympathy for your dear, departed electrons.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, DBob, one of those days ;-( I can't believe how easily it is to become dependent on GPS and not bother to remember where you went! or how you got there. They don't always pick the best route either.

BTW, did you get that mud cleaned up at Big Sur?


----------



## dawsonbob

Working on it. Cogitating. Contemplating. Thinking about it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No procrastinating I hope '-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Procrastinating? Me? Never. It's, it's, ah, it's, um, research, yeah, that's what it is. Research.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My gps got me to Florida, but I was not impressed with the routes it chose. Then the way it wanted me to get to the airport was just ridiculous. I got there 20 minutes before it said I would when I went a different way.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in NE Michigan although the temps could be a bit warmer. Nary a cloud in the sky with a breeze coming out of the west at 8 mph. The temp when I arose was a chilly 41 degrees and supposed to get to 70 today.

Well guys, here's a brief run down on my current woe's. The water softener guy came by yesterday and messed around with the unit and he thinks it's a cable problem which he will replace it when he gets the part. The unit still works but, in the mean time I have to manually re-charge the system two times a week. The computer is kaput! The computer guy couldn't restart the computer which means it will cost more money than what the computer is worth to fix it. He was able to recover all my data from the old hard drive so that much is good, I guess. Bad things happen but, all is not lost. BTW, thanks for the suggestions on my lap top puter. I do have a plug in mouse that I use with it. I put paper/post-it note over the lap top mouse pad. I hate that thingy too. And this lap top likes to shut down at the most inconvenient time to upgrade itself. This is the second time this morning I wrote on our thread because of the unscheduled shut down.

*Festus*, you said a mouthful talking abut my coffee pot. I've got an extra glass coffee pot in storage just in case the original gets broke. But if the whole thing goes out something is gonna get shot. I need my coffee in the morning.

*Burly Bob*, I bought a old table at an auction a couple of years ago and mounted a base and wheels under it. Now it's a mobile assembly table with storage under it. I'd be lost without it. Good luck with yours. I'm sure you will like it as much as I do mine.

*Rick*, Too bad you don't like squirrel meat. 5 squirrels fried?! That's good meat gone to waste. LOL

*FF Bill and WW Bob*, I use my GPS too but I am reluctant to follow it to the exact street. I've had bad experiences with it taking me down crappy roads too.

All right guys, I've got to get out and get some projects wrapped up so I can start some new ones. The list keeps growing daily. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, we had a similar problem with our GPS on the trip last month. The wife was driving while I napped. The GPS said go east and it should have sent ups south. That added an extra hour and a half to our next stop. Should have brought my truckers atlas! I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang.

I got a late start posting this morning as it was "bill paying time" today, and I needed to get them out in the post before the mail guy ran…..Then I made tuna salad for dinner, so it can get cold…it sets well on crackers…...

It was 70 when I made my way to the coffee pot, so snag that first cup…..Even had a cookie to "dunk"...!!!! and I'm still sucking down the java….going for the second pot….My PT is paying off, as I'm now able to type with two hands….I'm not 100% yet, but getting there….and I can now used the wireless mouse right handed….It cramps the shoulder little, but it'll get better…..The high today will be 82, and rain moving in this afternoon…...(?)...


Bob (WW).....* I have no shop time in the near future…I still have PT until the last of June, so I'll see what the doctor says about fishing and shop work….
*
*


BurlyBob
*
....Enjoy them new toys when they come in..Sounds like you have major plans for the shop, with the new asembly table your eyeing…..Get 'er done…!!!

Bill*....When and if you get that big log cut up, you'll have boo koo wood to work….I may have to fell one of my trees, ans I noticed it's dying for some reason…..That sucks, too, as I need it to block the view of my neighbor's house….I don't like them anyway….The guy is noisy and talks all the time…..I try to avoid him…!!!!
*
*

You guys talking a bout GPS…? Nothing better than a good old paper map or Atlas….GPS is never right about how to send you some place….I have a good GPS….my wife…!!!

*
*


dawsonBob
*
....Keep thinking on it….you'll get it right, eventually….!!!....I like it when you say research…sounds like a proffessor I had once in college…Seems like I did a lot of research in my school daze..!!

Don*.....I like eating squirrels…..Fried, stew, BBQed, etc. But it's kinda hard to eat them suckers when they've had about 40,000 volts run through them, and not much meat left….I've seen a couple of them laying there smoking after they were cooked to death….lol..!! Meat gone plum down to the bone…Brains hanging out..! I will "el paso" on them kind…!! Anyway, I hope you get all necessary repairs done to get you back up and running.

It's dinner time guys, so I'll go have some good, cold tuna salad…...Ya'll stay cool, and stay out of the heat….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have an incredibly wonderful and marvelously magnificent morning,

We've broken the seven-zero mark, and we're in for an incredible 71 degrees under, ah, um, skies. They may be cloudy at the moment, but they say they might clear up this afternoon. Or not. You know as well as I do that you can't trust 'them' in these matters.

GPS? I've never tried one of those things to get me anywhere. Google maps on my phone does well enough, and tells me what the traffic is like, to boot. Back in the day, Uncle Sam gave me a map and a compass and said "Go forth, young man, and take this raggedy bunch with you," so I did, and never got my band of Merry Men lost. Well, hardly ever. I mean, not most of the time, anyway. Well, there was the time that … well, we won't talk about it. There were no GPS devices back then, but you can bet your bippy (whatever a 'bippy' is, you can bet it) that I would have been happy to have one: they hadn't been invented yet. I can't even begin to tell you just how useless a map and compass are in triple canopy jungle.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an incredibly wonderful and marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My grandpas nickname was Bip and sometimes even Bippy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, your Grandfather wasn't necessarily the famed betting bippy. Would never insult your grandpa by betting him. Just wouldn't be right.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I like GPS for unmapped areas and to zero in on an unfamiliar address.

Ya gotta know where you are going and have an idea of how to get there. Mine seems to like to default to the freeway. Today it did another great circle route ;-) Take the freeway around about 50 miles, come into the first location from the opposite direction as the starting point, then go back up the road it wanted to come into the first location and revisit a couple more places it just passed getting to the first.

I always preview to make sure I'm not just burning fuel running in circles ;-))

Google maps on the phone is good, but I can't hear what it is saying and there is no convenient location for a visible phone mount in my truck.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a dazzlingly beautiful and grandly gratifying morning, everyone,

They say, the people who say such things, that we'll have a high of 71 today, beneath somewhat sunless skies here in San Diego today. That means that the clouds will inadequately block the suns rays, which is all right with me on cloudy days, but not so good on sunny days, and who gave clouds the right to block the sun, anyway?
They're most likely also claiming that never in the history of ever, has there been a day like today, but I caught them on that one by pointing to the yesterday we had just yesterday. Got 'em on that one, didn't I?

Since I seem to be the first to post this morning, I'll go away and leave some electrons for the rest of you to use as you see fit.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a dazzlingly beautiful and grandly gratifying day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here. Heading for 85 but that is better than the 90 yesterday. They say no chance of rain today. We had a quick gully washer last evening that cooled things down nicely.

Might be absent for a few days starting Sunday. A company that contracts with Wildland Agencies and other Government agencies to provide water and shower units at the base camps need a driver. Sounds like my kind of job after hauling water etc. on fires for years in the Fire Dept. Also it will keep my CDL active as recent driving. They are waiting to see if they get this job for the Nat'l Guard summer camp. Only had a day to get their bid in.

Finally got my fanciest cribbage board ever done. Had to wait for the velvet lining for the box to come in. One of my all time favorites, leather and wood together. Pretty happy with the finished product.


----------



## dawsonbob

Man, that's some cribbage board, Mark. You do fine work on those things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, that is wonderful. It makes me want to play cribbage again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark that is really beautiful. Almost make me want to learn cribbage

Tried getting something done today. Killer sinus headache put me in bed. Thankfully the antibiotics are finally kicking in! I've never been hit like that in my life. Now I understand what others go thru.

My Porter Cable 3 1/4hp router motor arrive. It's pretty darn impressive. Looking forward to the rest of the setup.

See ya'll in the am.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sky is clear and blue and the sun is shinning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 60 and rising to the mid 70's today but, trouble lurks from the West. We're supposed to get our butts kicked in the middle of the night. Storms are supposed to move in around 3 AM. I hope I'm here in the morning.

I'm still using my lap top computer and it looks like I will be for a long time as my old PC is broke for good. The computer guy said he doesn't think it's a virus that got it, but old age. So, I'm trying to re-learn how to use this lap top for now. I can't seem to down load pictures from my camera to this darn thing. But, I'll keep trying.

My wife and I found out about an estate sale yesterday, so we took a little road trip to see what was there. Boy did I hit it big or at least I think I did. I found 3 old aprons, one of which was a bib apron. And the big purchase was another hand plane. It's a no. 5 type 8. It's shorter than the other two that I have but, there are a couple of parts broke on it. I only paid $5 for it so I can't loose. All together, I shelled out $20 for everything.

Also, Thursday morning, my friend came up from down state to pick up the Flag Display case I made for him. He was quite happy with it and when he saw it, he cried. He bought it for his dad's display.

*Festus*, that's a beautiful cribbage board. I love it.

*Dawson Bob*, wasn't the term "bet ur bippy" used on Laugh In back in the 60's? That's cool that *FF Bill's* gram-pa's nick name was "Bip". What a coincidence. Oh yea Bob, I'm sure sorry to hear you're suffering through that lousy weather in San Diego. LOL

*Burly Bob*, I'm getting kinda excited about your new purchase and I ain't even getting to use it. LOL I hope it's everything you want and more.

Okay guys, it's time to get another mug of sheep dip and go outside and enjoy the nice weather. It won't be long and the winter blah's will be hear again and I'll be complaining again about it. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning once again from the Ozarks,

It sure looks like rain out this morning, and is supposed to rain for the next three days..No rain at the moment, but it's coming… It was 70, clabbered over heavily, muggy, no wind, and just sultry out…The high today is forecast to be 84, and by golly I think it might make it….Nothing exciting going on around here….just PT twice a week, and that's about it…..and exercising here at home twice a day…..Nothing else…In fact, it's down right boring….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A pleasantly pleasing and gratifyingly great morning to all,

72 degrees under cloudy skies that are supposed to turn sunny this afternoon here in San Diego. As if. San Diego clouds are tough: they'll hang in there all day, just to show that they can. Yesterday's high was supposed to be 71: it was 78. They're not too good in the accuracy department, are they?

Don, it was. I wasn't around for most of the Laugh In shows, but I caught them on reruns when I got back to the states. I liked that show. I'm surprised I remember the thing about bippy betting.

Rick, keep at it. Boring is, well, boring, but the pt is necessary.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a pleasantly pleasing and gratifyingly great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

I must be losing my mind!!! I volunteered to help "Stick in The Mud" pull weeds in her flowerbed. What in the world came over me, I have no idea.

I'm done for now and going out to the garage to do something enjoyable, Make sawdust.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A hot one here today, about 90 and tomorrow is going higher. They say mid 90's at least.

Just finishing up several little projects after mowing the lawn today. I will be leaving on my new job driving and tending portable shower on Monday morning. Not sure if there will be wi-fi there and I don't have a smart phone so may just have to behave for a few days. Probably gone for a week and maybe up to 10 days.

Have a safe one and I will check in later or tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Mark. I envy you. I loved being in the wild land camps.


----------



## Festus56

> Be careful Mark. I envy you. I loved being in the wild land camps.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Enjoyable and good food too !! Just not looking forward to the 90 deg. temps.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark have fun on your campout!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's another sultry,,humid morning starting out up here in the mountains…..It was 71 at 8:00 when I rose for my morning hit of coffee….It's seriously clabbered over, and could start raining any minute…..It's supposed to, anyway.

The high will be 84, and muggy…..It's showing rain here for the next couple of days….It's raining now up in Springfield, Mo, so it's prolly coming this way….(?).....Other than that, not much happening around here…..No woodworking, no fishing, no boating….I can't wait to heal up enough to do those things…..I'm know I'm too impatient, but a person can only stand so much….!!! I might a s well just sit around and swap thumbs…..

Mark…..That is one beautiful cribbage board…I never learned to play that, and actually had no desire to.. I'm not mauch of a gamer, but I do like a good poker game, especially when there is lots of $$$$ on the table..!! Be especially careful on your trip and job, and come home safely…..

BurlyBob…..Sometimes we have to do things we don't want to do, but it was nice of you to help your spouse pull weeds out of the flower beds….I don't do that, cause it kills my back to bend over, plus pulling on stuff would really hurt at this point…..So…I jut sit and watch, and get my spouse a glass of ice water if she needs it….lol…..!!

Bill…. Anymore, given my age, camping to me is a Holiday Inn, but if Motel 6 leaves the light on for me, I might just give them a try, too…..I've got a lot of camping gear I need to sell….

dawsonBob…..Yep…I'm sticking with the PT till the very end, which my last day is June 28th…..It can't get here too soon….

Don…. Sorry to hear your 'puter croaked, but it happens, especially with age…My big desk top 'puter is still alive, and I can still use it in an emergency, but it's Windows 7, and it lacks a lot of stuff as opposed to my new lapper, whch is Windows 10, and it's soooo much faster than 7…..On another subject, it sounds like you made out like a bandit at the estate sales….some old aprons, another plane, etc…..You like going to them things, don't you..? Garage sales, estate sales, and flea markets are not my forte'...I'm just too lazy to get out and look…!!!

It about time for me to depart, and go make another pot of coffee, and it's starting to sprinkle now, so I'll say adios for now…....Later, ya'll….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler today suppose to rain. Only a little more weed pulling. I started cutting parts for the kitchen cabinets and a shelf project for a friend. It's begun!


----------



## dawsonbob

May an extraordinarily exceptional wonderosity of a morning be yours,

71 degrees 'neath partly sunny skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. Right now, it looks like that's what it'll be, give or take a mite. Maybe more: mites aren't much, you know.

Rick, I wouldn't complain if you sent some of that rain my way.

Mark, enjoy your new pursuit. Sounds like it's pretty cool.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an extraordinarily exceptional wonderosity of a day.


----------



## BurlyBob

There it's done! No More #$%& weed pulling for me for the rest of the year!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Why pull those weeds? What have they ever done to you, anyway? I say live and let live! Turn 'em into salad greens and dandelion wine. Weeds are a resource, y' know?

Brought to you by the fine folks at 'Pull no weed before its time.'


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Way too hot here. About 70 earlier then we decided to get the bike out since I will be gone for awhile. Was upper 80's up high and 95 down by the river. Just like riding in a blast furnace. We had a good ride, 164 miles was enough today. Here is the view we had to look at most of the time.




























Everyone stay safe and I will check in when I can.


----------



## dawsonbob

Nice looking country, Mark. Really, really nice!


----------



## BurlyBob

When I was hauling cars "The Big Sky" was one of my favorite places. Bet I've seen those same mountains a time or three.


----------



## Festus56

Those pictures are north of Red Lodge headed twoards the Columbus area. Some of our favorite riding area.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Once again it is a muggy, humid morning, and will be pretty much all day….It was 70, and the rain was coming down as I rose for my morning java….In fact, it woke me up hitting the window….Actually it started raining last night around 10:00, and rained all night long…..The skies were very clabbered over, but the rain has stopped for now, and the sun is out and shining brightly….But I don't know how long that will last, as more rain is expected sometime today….Right now it's 75, and the high will be 80, and like I said….muggy and humid….it has begun….

BurlyBob….Glad you got the weed pulling over with, but I'm with dawsonBob…..cook them puppies up, and make a weed soup, or a tossed salad….Good nurisment….!!! On another note: How many cabinets are you gonna have to build..? A few or a whole kitchen's worth..? That's an endevor I don't want to tackle…..It's quite a job.!!!

dawsonBob…I'd gladly send you some of this rain if I knew how to get it to you….The only way you'll get it is to move to the Ozark mountains, and in large quanties….around 62-65" a year….

Mark… That's a beautiful view (s) of the region you live in> I've never been up there, but it looks like a place one should visit…Montana is a beautiful state….I can see why you like living there…...I really like the snow-capped mountains in the back ground….I'd say it's nice and cool up there….Have you ever been up that high.? It looks like good farming and ranching country..!!!

That's it for me…about dinner time, so I'll check you guys later…


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelously monumental Monday morning to all,

70 - seven zero - degrees is the call for San Diego today, under mostly unsunny skies. It's supposed to turn sunny this afternoon, but I have my doubts. Still, stranger things have happened. Like this one time that…well, you don't really need to know about that,now do you?

Rick, I appreciate the offer, honest I do, but I seriously doubt that I'll ever leave San Diego again. I'd love to see your Ozarks, but I can't right now. 62 to 65 inches a year? That's an incredible amount of rain to a San Diego boy. Doesn't seem fair, somehow, that some places get so much rain, while others get so little. I'm going to have to have a long talk with Mother Nature.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously monumental Monday.


----------



## Grumpymike

I think that summer has set in here in the cactus patch, she hit 106° today … Yessir that's getting hot. The clear blue skies have a few puffy clouds on the horizon, but there has been no flag flutter, dead calm, but the evening sundowner is due soon.

Been out in the shop most of the day, and I am finishing up the third tumbling block cutting board, and each one is a bit better than the last one … Go figger …

It's been forever since I posted anything to Jumber Locks, I suppose I should put some pictures on so that you guys don't think I'm just blowing smoke … And why is it that you get all done with a project, then say gosh, I should have taken some photo's along the way …

Well break time is over and I need to start fixin' dinner or it's going to be a late night snack.

Be safe in what you do and always be well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, 106 sounds delightful! I remember working as a tinner and installing duct in attics when the temp outside was in the 90's. With a fresh black roof and no vents cut in yet it could easily hit over 140° and climbing out of the super heated attic for the ride home felt like winter almost with a ∆ 40° - 50°. A couple of summers I remember being able to eat five burgers for lunch and drink over 5 gallons of water in a day and never gain any weight. I'm pretty sure trying that noe would kill me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas? It's humid here. Must be summer in St Louis.
I need to do some woodworking, but what I have to do is some finish carpentry stuff. Stair railings.
Rick, did you see they found the woman missing from the Branson flooding in Bull Shoals?


----------



## BurlyBob

You are going to laugh at this one. I got roped into making some very simple shelves for a friends wife. Nothing to extreme just a simple 18" quarter arc to fit in a corner that rest on 2 pieces screwed into the wall. Super easy.
Last night I came up with what I thought was a genius idea. Lay the boards out so they cross the angle and use my dowel jig. Everything went really well till lined up the marks and drill the hole in the wrong position. Darn if I didn't to that twice. It was an easy fix. Reposition, redrill and plug the odd hole. Thankfully no one will ever see it and everything is glued up nice and tight. Minor mistakes like that sure go a long way to keeping you humble.

Hey on a happier note, I'm going to be batching for a few days. I can just hear the peace and quiet…pure bliss, aaahhhh!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

You're going to be alone again? No more weed pulling, huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, peace and quiet. I might actually get something done without interruption.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Once again our attention turns to the weather. Here in the Ozarks, it was 72, getting hot and humid as the morning moves along, with no clabber, no wind, and a touch of fog eariler this a.m., but you guessed it….it's gone..

The high today will be 86, with the same results all day long till dark, when it cools down a little….A bit of news: It was my grandson's 10th birthday yesterday, so I called him last night to wish him a happy b.d. Then my son-in-law got on the phone and he's a real estate agent (and a school teacher), and he wants me to make some cutting boards for him to hand out to his clients when they buy a house from him, as a way of saying thank you for your business. He also wants me to burn in his logo on the board. At this point I don't know how many he wants….Sounds like he wants a bunch, but we will discuss that further when they come up for the July 4th get together….Size, shape, design, etc. will be determined. But it will be after my shoulder heals up enough to get into the shop, which I'm hoping won't be much longer..Further information will be passed on to you guys then….

dawsonBob….I didn't mean to move up here…I meant maybe a vacation, if you were looking for somewhere to go…You could see how the Southern red necks live….lol…

Bill…..It's hot up in your neck of the woods, too, huh..? Like here, it will be till October….And no, I didn't see that about the women who drowned from the flooding up there, and found in B.S. She washed down stream with all the major flooding and as much rain as we had then….I think my wife read something about it, but people drown in B.S. all the time, especially this time of year on vacation….I've seen people out on the lake with no life jackets on, or a throw cushion, rope, or nothing in case they fall in….Several kids have drowned jumping off the bluffs around the lake. They just don't realize how treacherous these waters are…..

BurlyBob….Hey friend….Everybody's entitled to one mistake…I know that's the only one you've ever made…lol….and it sounded minor to me, so all is good..!!! Enjoy that batching…..it only comes so often..!!

Well… I'm done for a while.. I'll be checking back in from time to time so get all the latest news, weather, and whatever else you guys tell…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday was hot and humid. Today it's cooler and drier and mostly sunny-like.
Went to the shop to do something….whatever came to me….so I built a little shelf unit for my planes. Nothing fancy just scraps glued and screwed together. I bought a few more planes a couple weeks ago and ran out of room. I got a Sargent 409 and a Stanley 3.

Rick, she drove into a flooded Fall Creek Road if you're familiar and then was washed all the way down Taneycomo and over powersite dam.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

No, I'm not familiar with that area up around Branson, so i don't know where that's at….people are so ignorant if they think they can cross or drive into rushing water like that…..Two years ago, about a block from my house, and across from the vol. fire department, 4 women in an Escalade drove into a big low dip on the road, and thought they could cross it…The water was about 8 ft. deep when it filled up, and they all drown….You just can't fix stupid…..That's the reason people like that dies…
Nice shelf for all your nice looking planes…Shelves and plane till get them up, and out of the way….Makes for a nice display, too….


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy a phenomenally fabulous, stunningly superb morning,

69 mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Not much to say, other than it's nor raining. Again.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a phenomenally fabulous, stunningly superb day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we are in the cactus patch again. It's 101° right now at mid day and heading for another 106° this afternoon. We have a few 'scrufty whispy ' clouds (or as Rick says "clabber") here and there, but not enough to block the sun. The flag is a flittering and fluttering and just lookin' good.

*Dbob* Don't let *Rick* pull your leg about those Ozark Mountains … Pretty they are, but they are just rolling grassy hills dotted with deciduous trees. We need to get Rick out west where we have MOUNTAINS. 

Hey *Yeti*, Oh how I know what you mean about the attic temps. I used to do installs and I did many attic crawls … just dying the whole time … It is not unusual to have attic temps here in the 140° area … Ya ever notice that Borg store attic fans are all set at 120° … they would run 22-1/2 hours a day here. Can you spell F-I-R-E?

*Rick*Those cutting boards for the son-in-law are a truly great idea … Oh way back in the very early 90's I leased an apartment and as a house warming gift I was given a (plastic) cutting board, coffee cup and dish rag with a tea towel all wrapped in clear plastic. I still have the cup, holding pencils, and the cutting board is still here but replaced by wood. Great Idea. BUT let me caution you … Tumbling block cutting boards should not be included.

*Bill* That is a great way to store and show off your planes … I've had to rebuild mine three times as the plane collection grows … It's addictive for sure.

Well y'all be safe in what you do, and above all, please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, I drove through that area many years ago, and I kept wondering where their 'mountains' were. Then I found out that I'd passed them. I agree that there's some pretty country back there, but the Sierras or the Rockies they're not.

No offense to Easterners who just don't know any better


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's sunny and 57 with calm winds. Just an absolutely beautiful brisk morning here in NE Michigan.

I just wanted to stop in and say hi this morning. It's been a very busy week so far. We've been down state once already and am heading back down again tomorrow. The wife and I are heading to an estate sale to help organize it for the forth coming sale. We have softball games and practices every day for the grand daughter and on top of that, we have a recital tonight. I'm getting wore out. Too much for this old fart. Anyway, We've been very busy and it's time for a vacation. It's getting bad when you need a vacation from being retired. LOL

*FF Bill*, I didn't know you were collecting planes. That's a nice display of planes you have.

Alright, I've got to get my butt in gear and head down the road. I'll check in again my friends. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

I've got a few minutes before having to get ready to leave for PT today, so I thought I'd post before leaving….It was 60 at 7:40, which was my coffee time this morning…..It was pretty well clabbered over, but it looks like the clabber is breaking up, and pure sunshine is popping through….It will be hot and humid again today, with a high of 85…..Nor rain in sight for a good spell….

Mike and dawsonBob…..Now you two need to quit making fun of my Ozarks….!! I know they are no comparison to the Rockies, or the Sierra Mountains, but you see, where I'm originally from out in West Texas (Lubbock/ Amarillo area) it is as flat as a pancake, no trees, and you can see in any direction for three days..!!!! And basically what you see there are cotton fields, maze, and farmers growing different crops….Not a hill in sight…So the Ozarks is like heaven to me. But this is beautiful country up here, with plenty of good clear lakes and rivers, and I'm happy to have what I got…..At least I'm not in a big city anymore where it's a rat race, and the rats are winning….lol…!!

Mike….If the cutting board job pans out, looks like I may be busy for a while…it just depends on the circumstance…...

Well fellows, I better get showered and dressed, and get ready to leave….The "torture chamber" is waiting..


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly awesome, totally terrific morning to all,

68 degrees under partly sunny … oops, I mean partly cloudy skies. Maybe. They're somewhat uncertain about the cloud situation. Suffice it to say that there'll be some of each: some clouds, some sun… but no snow. Pretty sure there won't be any snow.

Don, it sounds like you have a pretty full agenda. Have fun.

Rick, I didn't mean to insult your 'mountains,' even though they are kind of puny compared to Western mountains. It is pretty country, though. You have a lot more water and trees than we do here in Southern California. Now, if there were a place with your water and greenery, and our climate, well, that just might be heaven.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome, totally terrific day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have an incredibly great utterly fabtastic morning, everyone,

70 degrees under rather undecided skies here in San Diego today. It's cloudy right now, but it may burn off this afternoon… or not.I'm sure there's some sun somewhere, but there's not much of it around here right now. They're still not predicting snow. Imagine that?

Had to track our thread down back here on page 5. Is nobody visiting? Was it something I said? Is it my mouthwash?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an incredibly great utterly fabtastic day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

I've been out of pocket most of the day, as I had chores and running around to do….Went and had dinner with the fishing buds, then went to Missouri, and finally made it back home before it gets too hot…I did check the weather before leaving, and it was 60 this morning, and now it's 78, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and a light wind….The high will get to 81…...

dawsonBob….I guess you and I are the only ones posting today, it looks like…Everyone else is tied up doing summer stuff, I guess…..I know a couple of the guys are gone on trips…Maybe someone else will chime in later today or tonight….Anyway, it's my nap time,so I'll check back later…Me and the wife may go into town tonight and eat supper, then to Staples, and wally World…..Depends on how late she works…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Maybe someone else will come along later, Rick, although you never know. Maybe everyone's gone fishing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Busy day here at the FD. Every time we have truck preventive maintenance done they find something major wrong. Now I have a truck out in the bay on blocks because the rear leaf springs are broken.

It's sunny and warm here. More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Well…it never got to the 81 degree mark today, as it's 6:21, and it's 77, but still the same forecast as this morning, except the temp…..Thought I'd throw a comment or two on here before supper…..

dawsonBob….I hope all who went fishing (?) today caught more fish than me…!!! I still waiting on my day to come to hit the lake, but will prolly be too dang hot before I get to go…I need to take my boat in and get some work done before going out…..new water impellar and lower unit oil changed…...I can only dream at this point….

Bill….. Seems like there is always something to repair on vehicles, no matter if it's our personal rides, or in your case, a fire truck….Leaf springs for a fire truck will not be cheap, but it's a necessary repair that has to be done…..You don't want to roll down the street lop sided…..I remember our vol. fire dept here in town bought a new fire truck, (actually I don't know if it was a new one), and they paid around $80,000 for it (?)....They sent out letters to all the residents of our town asking for donations….twice….I gladly donated, cause if I ever needed them, and I hope never, they could respond…..
It's pas supper time, so I'm outta here for tonight….I'll check back after PT tomorrow….

Well guys…..I kinda started a new endeavor today…I got out all my leather making tools and leather burning kits to try to carve a picture….It is tough going, so I may jut try burning a picture…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

You are correct Rick. Broken springs bad. They have to replace both sides so that it won't be lopsided. They have t down to a science. Took the old springs off this afternoon, took them to a spring shop who will make new stacks and then pick them up in the morning to reinstall. Should be back in busIness in the afternoon tomorrow.

New firetrucks are usually $500,000 these days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A $500,000 fire truck that even could have broken springs under normal operation is the definition of failure! Independent of age, that should be paid for by the truck manufacturer, not the tax payers.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast out this morning and the temp so far is 61 heading to 74. Yesterday it was just so darn perfect out, clear sky's and 82. Today it's supposed to rain.

Well, between going to baseball games, working at the estate sale and the other scheduled things, I'm just plumb wore out. The estate sale proved fruitful for me the other day. I picked up 4 aprons and several old tools. One of which was a Stanley no. 10 carriage hand plane. It's a little crust but a lot rusty. I was hoping I could get it cleaned up but I'm not too sure after looking at it this morning. It's been in sitting in a pool of "dip" for over 24 hours and it has peeled much rust off yet. I think the guy must have stored this tool in a bucket of water for the last 50 years. Here is a picture of it before I started on it.










As for your mountains out west, I haven't had the chance in my life to travel that far yet. The closest I've been to the Rockies is on the eastern side of Colorado and I could see them from there. I guess they are pretty big. LOL I've been through the smokey's quite a bit and they are kinda nice too.

Well boys, that's all I have for now. I've got some research to do on some tools for the estate sale. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a doubly-delightful, gratifyingly great, mind-blowingly wonderful morning everyone (in other words, a peachy, totally peachy morning),

72 under sunny skies is what's predicted for here in San Diego today. Somehow, I don't think they got it quite right, because it's already pushing 76. Not that I'm complaining, mind you. 76 is a nice, warm number, not too hot,not too cold, just peachy: I can live with peachy.

Don,that's one funky looking plane. It'll be interesting to see what - if anything - you can do to save it.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a doubly-delightful, gratifyingly great, mind-blowingly wonderful day everyone (in other words, a peachy, totally peachy day)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish yeti…..to have that good of a warranty.


----------



## dawsonbob

Springs are sprung,
truck done fell
a warranty?
I wish you well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I've been out of the picture for a few days. I'll have look back and see what I missed.

Yesterday UPS arrived with my new Jessem router table set up. Talk about awesome quality. I've been putting it together a little at a time. This morning I started to get after it but that stupid shelf project kept bugging me. That's about halfway done now and I'm working on getting the new P/C 7518 router motor snuggled into the router lift. Let me tell you that router lift is pretty darn amazing, heck this whole set up is pretty darn amazing. To say the least I'm certain that it was a lot of money very well spent!

Not sure when I'll check back it but ya'll have a great weekend nonetheless.


----------



## dawsonbob

Enjoy the toy, Bob, and you have a good weekend, too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a "nothing but blue sky's do I see" kind of day today here in NE Michigan. The temp is 68 heading to 88 today. Calm winds prevail with the humidity at 72%. I think it's gonna get hot today. And tomorrow too at 90. But, I'm not complaining, It could be snowing!

Yesterday I worked in the yard doing some much needed mowing and general cleaning around the yard. Then I tried to clean my shop a little but, that new plane got in the way. I tried to do some cleaning on it but it's not looking good. I hope it comes out Okay. I'll give it another try today.

*FF Bill,* Too bad on your broken springs issue. I wish I could help you out. It doesn't take much to break springs on a fire truck with those heavy loads they're carrying around.

*Burly Bob*, It's gotta be tough looking at your new toy knowing you can't play with it yet because you have other fish to fry. I feel for you. Good luck at keeping your mind on the task at hand.

Well boys, the sun is shinning and I'm ready to play. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's turning out to be another hot one today….It's already 77, and gonning to reach 88 for the high….The wind is low at 4 mph, and the humidity is getting on up there, too (?).....Looks like that for the rest of the weekend, and next week, too….
Went to the torture chamber yesterday (PT), and the gal put it on me…I came out sore, but I can tell I'm improving…I've still got a long way to go before back to full activities…..prolly a year…!!.

I kinda got started on doing some leather crafting yesterday, but it's a slow process…I got out all my leather and tools, plus my leather burning kits just to see if I could do it, since I can't woodwork yet….I like combining leather and wood for a different look…..I've done it many times in the past…..The trouble is swinging the mallet to do stamping….my shoulder is still weak, so I can't last very long…..but I'll get there…...financealy…....!!!!

Don….You've been a busy beaver here lately with the estate sales…Good score on the tools, especially the old plane…..I hope you can bring it back to life….Some of them are stubborn, and hard to clean up…You'll get it…

BurlyBob…..You really haven't missed that much, as it seems everyone is busy with summer activities..yardwork. woodwork, and some are even traveling…..It's the "Summer Time Blues"....Glad you got the new toy in, and getting it all set up….Be sure and give us a report on how it does, or pictures…..I'm kind of interested to know…..once you get your woodworking chores out of the way…..

Ok guys…That's about for now…Everyone have a good weekend, and stay cool, as it's gonna be a hot one….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

On my third day at the Fd. Fire truck still up on blocks.
Gonna get hot this week. Hot too bad today, but tomorrow supposed to be 94. Yuk. Winter? Snow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know how it is Don. Gotta get as much as possible on the trucks.


----------



## dawsonbob

May the most awesomest, bestest, and wonderfulest morning in the history of time be yours,

66 under some as yet unknown mixture of clouds and sun is the prediction for here in San Diego today. It may not be the right prediction but, by golly, that's the one we're sticking with for now.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have the most awesomest, bestest, and wonderfulest day ever (until tomorrow, which I hope will be even more wonderfullous).


----------



## BurlyBob

I've gotten the router table set up. I am still impressed with this new addition. Might give a trial run tomorrow. It's got a couple of parts that seem unnecessary I'm going to see if YouTube has anything about it. It's amazing what you can find there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning. Another screwy night. Woke up at 3:30am and never did get back to sleep. It's a beautiful bluebird day here and quite cooler, 42. It might make 65, maybe. I'm going to give that new router set up a test run later.

Ya'll have a real nice day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

It's another hot one today, and kinda humid, as well….It was 72 at coffee time at about 7:35, and kinda breezy at the time…..It started out clear skies, with plenty of sun, but turned mighty clabbered in a hurry….Plus the wind has gotten up quite a bit now, but still warm out….The high will be 88, so there's no letting up on the weather from here on out till Fall…..

BurlyBob…..Like you, I had a bad night, also….I woke up during the night, and was having a dizzy spell…The room was going in circles, and I didn't know where I was at at first…..I guess the rocks in my head got all jumbled up, or something…I still don't feel right, but better….I got up to go to the toilet, and like to have fell down….It was like I was drunker than Cooter Brown…..Boy, I don't like that feeling at all….and I was laying on my shoulder, so that made it worse…..and if you run a test on your new router and table, take pictures….I'm curious to see your set up…..


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have an unimaginably phenomenal morning of rare and uncommon fabulousness,

64 and no more degrees under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Still no snow. How can I make snow angels without snow? On a side note, we were having nicer weather in early February than we are right now. I do have to say that it's actually normal for this time of the year. Things usually change for the warmer in early July.

Bob, please be extra careful with that new router setup, especially when you're short of sleep. As Rick requested, please take pictures. It sounds like you have one heck of a setup there.

Rick, at our age dizzy spells like that are not a good thing. Be careful and,if it happens again, you might want to call your Doctor. In fairness, I have to admit that I've had dizzy spells, too (there are some who would say that dizzy is my normal state). In any event Rick, be careful.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an unimaginably phenomenal day of rare and uncommon fabulousness


----------



## BurlyBob

Afternoon all. Well here is the new toy all set up and it's had it's first trial run. So far I'm very impressed with this entire setup. Everything about it sure seems like excellent quality and workmanship. Give me a few months and I'll know for certain. I hooked my shop vac to it and was really surprised how well that worked. I was very surprised how it matched the height of my table saw extension. That might come in very handy down the road
I ran a piece of alder, red oak and hickory using an ogee bit just for fun. The result was pretty darn impressive. No bumps or divots that I could find.

Those roller guides are hold downs, an upgrade from feather boards. I found out that they only roll in one direction. They lock if the wood moves backwards. An interesting safety feature.

The only thing I had to change was after running those 3 pieces was to move the router motor a little further back in the lift so I could reduce the depth of cut more. I only backed it out a 1/4", that shouldn't cause any big problems. Tomorrow I'm calling Jessem about 2 metal spacers that the instructions indicate go behind the fence boards. They really don't seem to have much value to me. Maybe I'm missing something. This is way fancier that anything I've ever use and those spacer bars may provide me with a new improvement I never even dreamed of.























































I'm done for today and I'm turning in early!

My Best to you all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy rainy start to the day here in NE Michigan. The temp is 72 heading to 86 and the sky's will clear as soon as the rain moves out whenever that is. Yesterday was a scorcher at 92. I was sweating in places I forgot about. But, it's better than snow any day, Right *Bill*? LOL

The whole "fam damily" went down state yesterday to visit the in laws at the nursing home. We Picnicked outside with the old folks and it darn near killed them but, they liked the company and food we brought them. Three more wake-ups till the grand kid is out of school and I can actually get to sleep in which means no more waking up at the butt crack of dawn. Between getting up early every day and working all day and baseball games and, well you get the picture, anyway I'm wore out. It's funny, I don't remember being this tired when I was younger and raising my own kid. LOL

*Burly Bob*, WOW! I mean WOW! That is a fancy schmancy router table set up. You should enjoy that for a long time. I'm officially jealous. Those boards cleaned up nice. That was a good purchase.

*Rick*, I don't know what to tell you about your dizzy spell. I get those every once in a while. I think I can attribute mine to the diabetes, but I don't know for sure. Your's can be blood pressure issues or getting out of bed too quick. Like *Dawson Bob* said, "If it continues, you better see the doctor". In any case, it means you're getting old. LOL Take care Rick.

Well boys, I'm gonna head out to the shop and see what I can get into. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you an astonishingly awesome morning of remarkable wonderfulness,

A nice round 70 under sunny skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. I have no idea why they're calling for that, since it's already past 74 and heading for 75, but that's what "they" called for. Enough about that. Now to see what other wonders await me on this marvelosity of a Monday.

BBob, that's one nifty setup. Wow! That there's one spiffy router table, for sure.

Don, I think you may have discovered why nature takes away our ability to have children when we get older. Get 'em out of the way while you're young and energetic, 'cause they're a trial when you get older and slow down.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome day of remarkably wonderful wonderfulness.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I called Jessem today and spoke with, Patty, a very nice lady. I had two questions. One about where I had positioned the router motor in the lift and the odd spacer bars. There's no problem with where I put the motor. Those spacer bars (next to the back side of the fence in the 3rd photos) are for an offset cut. They are included in case they are ever needed. Now can any of you tell me how and when I might need to make an offset cut. For the life of me I can wrap me head around that one. I can't remember ever doing anything like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a humid 95 today with lots of hot sun shining thru the the mostly unclouded sky. Got the grass cut before it got too hot. Don, snow would be much preferred.
I guess it could come in handy Bob. Not sure when, but maybe.
I'm bidding in another auction. Hope to get some good stuff. A nice router and table, but no Jessem. Router bits and some other tools.


----------



## Grumpymike

It's 91° as the sun slowly creeps behind the White Tank Mountains to our west. 
The high today actually hit 92° for the high out here in the cactus patch … Beautiful clear blue skies and just a touch of flag flutter.

I spent the day under the dash board of my truck today installing an aftermarket backup camera … not so much for backing up but more for being able to see the trailer hitch … I'm getting tired of running back and forth to get it just right. The worst part is finding the wire that goes to the backup lights, but at last there it is … after hours of searching, it appeared … after five hours of working under the dash board my back is killing me!!! ... But it's in there, tomorrow we test it … Just too tired today.

The book tells you that the backup lamp wire is pink to a plug, then it's green to the lamp … Now if they had only told me which plug … and where it is,there are dozens …

Just another good day, I lived through it …

Be safe and be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know they made that. May have to look into it. I hate getting in and out too. It's one of the reasons I love my 5th wheel so much….just look out the back window.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have an incredibly marvelous morning of astonishing fabulosity. The peachiest of the peachy, as it were, the most perfectest of the perfect, the … ,

72 degrees under some seriously sunny skies is the call for here in San Diego today. It's already over 75 out there, so it's entirely possible that they got it wrong. Again. Next they'll be calling for flying monkeys in tu-tus carrying snow for us all. Don't they know that we never have flying monkeys in June? Silly weather people. Sheesh.

Mike, next to plumbing, automobile wiring is maybe next. It wasn't that bad when I was a kid, but nowadays? No thank you.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an incredibly marvelous day of astonishing fabulosity. The peachiest of the peachy, as it were, the most perfectest of the perfect, period.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a sunny and hazy, (I guess you could call it a "Snazy") morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is 66 climbing to 79.

Boy, has it been rough around here lately. We got some fierce storms here Tuesday night. They were so fierce, they knocked out my power again. It's been out since and we just got it back on around an hour ago. I've been living on generator power and candles for the last couple days. Of course we had to get jugs of water to help relieve the crapper. This time the winds knocked over a tree which knocked over a utility pole and broke it in half. I couldn't work in the shop yesterday at all. That's okay because we went to our 1/4 annual butt chewing from our doctor, which everything turned out better than expected. My A1C was down and he was happy. On our way to the doctors, we stopped at an estate sale. Man, this guy had every tool you could think of and all of it was OLD. *Burly Bob* and all you old tool collectors would have been in heaven here. They even had a box of router planes going for $8.00 each. and I would bet there were around 50 of them things in the box. I was tempted but only bought a small Stanley #104 18" level, #80 Scraper/Shave and an old nail apron. The trip helped me forget my power woe's until I got home.

Oh yea, I forgot to tell you guys. We have more storms coming in tonight AGAIN. Cross your fingers we won't loose power again.

Anyway, the power is back on (for now) and I've got to get busy now in the shop. So stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

It was hot again when I went for my morning coffee…It was already 78, very clabbered over , looks like rain, and we may get some yet before the day is done…..It's 88 right now, with the same conditions, and the humidity is way up there…The high will be 90-91 before it's all over…..Looks like more of the same coming the next several days….so Summer is shore enough here..!!

I haven't been on our thread in a couple of says, and frankly, not too much to talk about….I just got back from PT about an hour ago, and had a bite of dinner before getting on…Not much going on around here, but I did talk to my doctor after PT, and I don't have a follow up date to go back and see him….He said when I'm done on the 23rd, that's it…..unless I need to come back and see him for anything….I hope I never have to do that…..but one never knows what the future will bring….Now it's too hot to do anything, so I'll just stay sequestered inside where it's nice and cool….Still no fishing, woodworking, or activities where I might injure the shoulder again…sooooo!!

It's like Mike said…just another good day…I lived through it…!!! So, at this point I have no comments or questions, so I'll sign off for now….Later, guys….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceptionally excellent day of unsurpassed marvelousness to all,

77 warm degrees under mostly cloudy skies is the prediction for here in San Diego today. It was supposed to hit 72 yesterday, but it hit 80. No telling what it might do today, but it probably won't be good, from my standpoint. Maybe it would be better if I stood somewhere else but, no sir, I ain't a gonna do it. Right here's where I make my stand, by golly.

I know I was late getting on today, but I was dealing with the VA. If you've ever dealt with the VA you know how long it can take. 'nuff said.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an exceptionally excellent day of unsurpassed marvelousness. Aw, what the heck, throw some awesomeness in there, too, just because you deserve it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Just got home a couple hours ago. Spent 10 days with the Airborne Battalion of the Nat'l Guard. Watched Blackhawks and Chinook's all day and night. Those are amazing machines and great people flying them that I got to work with. Total there were 230 soldiers in camp.

Had a couple days in the mid 90's which was way to hot for no AC. At least it did cool down nice at night for sleeping. Had a real wet night Monday, like a frog strangler. Then yesterday and today was steady winds about 30 mph. Enjoyable job and people to work with so guess the weather was not so bad.

Have a safe night and I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Welcome back, Mark.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's damp and cloudy this morning with a temp of 64 and humidity at 95% here in NE Michigan. We had rain move through again last night. At first, the weather forecast was severe T/S but, as the rain system moved across the state, it changed over to just rain. The temp is supposed to reach 82.

Not much to report today except it's the last day of school and the last day I have to get up at the butt crack of dawn. My butt is dragging right now. I need a nap already and I'm only on my first cup of coffee. We have to go to an honors program this morning at the school and then another softball game tonight. Then it's my time. Yay! Tomorrow the wife and I are working at the estate sale.

Not many people on the thread lately. Everyone must be busy in their shop or on the road enjoying vacation time. It's nice to hear from you again *Festus.*

Well boys, it's time to wake the wife up so we can get ready for the school program. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellers. It rained last night and is nice and cool, but it will heat up quickly and be muggier than a sauna.
Might get some things done at the FD outside before it gets too hot.

I have an auction ending tonight. I expect to get a bunch of stuff, but not as much as I want. People started bidding me up last night. I'll let ya know what I end up with tonight.

Mark, what are your sleeping accommodations. Truck, tent?
I've ridden in numerous helicopters, but had never been around a Blackhawk til this weekend. They are much bigger than they look in pictures.

Alright, time for breakfast and some coffee.


----------



## dawsonbob

A fabulously fine, incomparably wonderful day to all,

79 very warm degrees is the forecast for today here in San Diego, with mostly uncloudy skies up above. It's some kind of rule, I think, that skies have to be above, but never below when you're standing on the ground. Never actually read the rule myself, but that's how I do it just in case: sky up, ground down. Makes sense to me. Yesterday was supposed to be 77, but it hit 82 instead. If today's forecast to be 79, I have to wonder what it'll actually be? There's been a pattern here of higher than forecast highs. Now, I'm not going to throw a hissy fit over it, but I wish they would get it right. What the heck is a hissy fit, anyway? I don't think I was ever issued a hissy, don't know what it fits, nor how to throw one.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a abulously fine, incomparably wonderful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I am finishing up a shelf job I got roped into for a friend's wife. I hate doing things to meet other people's expectations. I'd much rather build what I want and give it as a gift. I find there is so much less stress. I'm at the final varnishing stage and it's a PITA right now. We've got a lot of humidity in the air and it's taking a long time for the varnish to harden between coats. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can breakout the pantyhose tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

No offense Bob, but I just don't want to picture you in pantyhose. That would be a really disturbing sight that I wouldn't want in my head. It's not that you aren't a fine fellow, it's just, well, pantyhose, Bob?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The lady who works for my wife asked me to make her some towel bars that looked like canoe paddles. I used scraps of mahogany, walnut and oak. I thought they turned out ok.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here. Mid 70's with some cloud cover to make it feel cool. May get a rain shower later. Good day to catch up on things at home.

BBob that is a nice looking router table set up you have there. You will enjoy it. Does it have under table dust collection also? I have that on mine and most cuts there is no flying dust or chips.

Bill we have a bunkhouse of sorts on the trailer that hauls our storage tanks. Just a couple bunks but is good sleeping. Yes the Blackhawks are good size but they look smaller when parked next to a Chinook. They even got to rescue a lady kayaker stranded on a sandbar in the river at 11pm one night. They were out night flying when they got the call. Impressed a lot of people because the S & R team would not be able to safely get her until daylight. Yellowstone river is real high and full size trees are coming downstream.


----------



## dawsonbob

Nice paddles, Bill. For the bathroom. For that famous creek people are so often up without a paddle … here's yer paddle!

Sorry, Bill, I just couldn't help myself. It really is a nice job, and unique, too.


----------



## Festus56

Those look neat Bill. Cool idea for towel bars.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, the Chinooks are big and fun to ride in. Technically my USAR task force doesn't do night ops. They should have told me that when I was out all night long last month.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, DBob, now she won't be up that creek without at least a very small paddle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark. The bunkhouse sounds cozy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Nice Paddles there FF Bill. They turned out pretty nice. What auction site are you on by the way?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I really like those paddles. I'm thinking they'd be awesome in a lake house or cabin.

DBob, I'm glad I got at least one comment about the pantyhose. I've mentioned it here at LJ's several times, I've been using folded pantyhose to put the final finish on projects. It doesn't lint and folded properly, can be use like a squeegee. Makes for an awesomely smooth finished surface. Give it a try. I've also put a folded piece of polyester fabric inside the panty hose. That makes for a more controllable squeegee.

Mark, that table doesn't have under table dust collection yet. It's on the, got to get list.


----------



## Festus56

BBOB, Just as long as your wife knows where you got the pantyhose you're good to go.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I was only funnin'. I've used pantyhose for a million different things. I also use it to check a finish. Put it on your hand and run it over the surface: you'll quickly find areas that need a bit more sanding.

Y' know, a fellow could write a book on all the uses of pantyhose, aside from their intended usage, that is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

3 am….time to get up…...or is it time to go to bed. 10 pm house fire leads to 3am coffee.
Thanks guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, it's a local auction house called Mound City Auctions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to tell you that the neighboring district came in and ran into the back of our ladder truck with their ladder truck. No one was hurt thank god. Minor damage. New one on me though.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like today is going to be the last rain for a while. Soon as the grass dries out I get to mow again. Hopefully by Monday I will have all the annoying small projects finished and out of my way. On to bigger and better things.

Go out and enjoy the day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Forgot to tell you that the neighboring district came in and ran into the back of our ladder truck with their ladder truck. No one was hurt thank god. Minor damage. New one on me though.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How does that even happen? Is the at fault driver paying to fix both trucks or are the tax payers picking up that tab?


----------



## Grumpymike

*Bill* those paddles really look good, has "the lady" seen them yet? curious as to her reaction.

Well she's heatin' up in the cactus patch, she hit 105° yesterday and promises to do it again today, but wait there's more, on Tuesday it's predicted to be 120°, one of the hottest days ever recorded here … Well, it will be 120° down in phoenix, maybe 5° to 10° cooler up here … I think there is a rule against using the word cooler when it's over 105. I think it's just less hot.

I did some irrigating yesterday, and it evaporated as quick as it went on … turned on the drippers.

Been doing a bit of puttering in the shop, just keeping the hands busy … Oh yeah, the aftermarket back up camera for the truck works really well, better than I expected, so I'm a happy boy.

Please be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been warm in the rust belt, almost to my liking. Tomorrow we have a high of 90° & low of 76° which is nearly heaven for me (only in the wrong part of the country!). We had a little rain on Wednesday and should Gert more on Sunday which is just about right to keep everything watered well enough to not have to drag out the sprinklers.


----------



## dawsonbob

A fabulously fine, morning of unsurpassed excellentness, everyone,

83 toasty degrees is the prediction for here in San Diego today, under clear, sunny skies. The prediction yesterday was for a high of 79: we hit 85 instead. Let's see now, if the temps have been running 5 or 6 degrees higher than predicted, then today should top out at around 88, which is too hot for my liking. We'll see.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a fabulously fine, morning of unsurpassed excellentness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Forgot to tell you that the neighboring district came in and ran into the back of our ladder truck with their ladder truck. No one was hurt thank god. Minor damage. New one on me though.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> How does that even happen? Is the at fault driver paying to fix both trucks or are the tax payers picking up that tab?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Apparently the driver parked and then was asked to move up. He jumped back in in a hurry and was just sitting on the edge of the seat. His foot slipped from the brake to the accelerator and the rest is history. After the fire was out we exchanged insurance as you would in any accident. Their insurance should pay the whole bill.


----------



## DMiller

Here in CA its supposed to get up to 108 degrees F. in the next couple of days!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A really nice day here. 75 and a little breeze to cool you down if you work to hard. Going to get a few rain showers tonight and tomorrow so will hopefully keep things green.

Welcome Dale,

Cooler here if you need to get out of the heat for you folks in the west and south.

Very few accidents in the Fire service but there is the mechanical and human elements that sometimes have a bad day. Nobody is immune it seems.


----------



## DMiller

Yes, the next couple of days could be very interesting, (in edition to the heat) in that this winter we got a tremendous amount of snow pack in the mountains, and with all this heat coming on, we could have a decent amount of flooding. But, thanks to the Lord our God, our drought is over! I'm just thankful for air conditioning!


----------



## Cricket

We are flirting with triple digits in my corner of the world.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dale, haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little ol'gang.

Hey Cricket, it warmed up today, 61!!! Might make 90 on Monday. It's like that this time of year a rollercoaster ride.


----------



## DMiller

Thanks!


----------



## BurlyBob

Suppose to warm up today and more sunshine. Maybe low 70's. That means lawn mowing in a day or so.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. 66 now headed for 72 later with mostly sunny skies. Had a nice shower last night so nnow better mow my lawn as soon as it dries up a bit more.

Cricket the flirting is cooler up this way !!

Enjoy the day


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously stellar marvelosity of a morning to all,

81 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to be 83: it hit 90. Let's hope that today is cooler.

Dale, welcome aboard. I might mention that your temperatures up in Modesto aren't the same as those down here in San Diego, thank goodness.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a stupendously stellar marvelosity of a day. It's such a dandy day to have a dandy day, so do.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Yeppers she's warming up here in the cactus patch, right now at midday it's 98° and heading for 108° this afternoon of course all under clear blue skies … There is a high pressure stalled over us right now, and it's seasonal to get the hottest days of the year about this time … hottest ever recorded was back in 1990 on (I think) June 23rd; it hit 122° … Very glad that I had my air conditioners serviced this spring … Shop is a nice cool 79° as is the house, and the solar panels are just quietly generating away … love them.

It's predicted to hit 118° to 120° on Tuesday, This should be the hottest day of the year, (I hope).

Welcome Dmiller or Dale (whichever) And I get to brag about the mid 70° temps while you guys are shoveling snow.

Just redoing some dust collection in the shop, are we ever done with the shop?? it seems to continuously evolve as time goes along … Lets see, I want that over there and this will move to … And why did I ever put those shelves there?

Well, do it safely and stay well.


----------



## DMiller

Well, today just hit 100F, not quite as bad a 108 degrees! I'm just glad there is a breeze! Have a nice day and stay cool…... or warm!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cool 69 out this morning with lots of cloud cover. It has been raining for the last few days, so much so that I've lost count of how many days it's been raining. I'll bet *BB Yeti* is getting this rain too. All this rain is going to kill my garden. I haven't been able to mow my yard for a week. That was on my Father's day agenda today but, I think the yard is still to wet. We've got another big storm cell moving in our direction. If the sun ever comes out again, it'll be 78.

*Dale Miller*, Welcome to our little bee hive of activity. It's a nice place to meet good friends.

*FF Bill*, I had a chuckle over your "accident". I can just imagine the drives eyes as he hit your truck and what he said. I've got stories to tell too about those things. But not with other departments though. Here's a quick one. We got a new pumper with flip up side doors for air packs. As the truck was leaving the station on one of the first calls it went on, the truck frame twisted a little as the front tires hit the settled apron and the doors popped open. Both doors didn't clear the bay door opening and they got ripped off. I think it even moved the door frame a little. Or how about when the truck gets to the scene and the generator didn't come with the truck. After back tracking, the generator was found on the side of the road.
I've got a bunch.

*Burly Bob*, I've seen you posting your "pantyhose" subject before. I think that's a great idea. I'll have to try it when I find some. But, it's gonna be a while. I don't hunt for the things that often.

Well, I think I'm gonna take the wife out for breakfast this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all. It was a bit stormy here last night. Lots of wind and rain. Supposed to be nice the next few days. Lower 80's and sunny. Woohoo.

Yeah, we(the fire service in general) seem to have trouble just getting out of the bay without mishap. We had an old pierce with highside doors. Somebody pulled it out and I heard a loud bang and then clang, clang. Ripped that sucker right off the truck. Backing trucks in with cab doors open. Driving the truck thru the bay door. I remember we had compartment doors that wouldn't stay shut. Went around a corner and the power unit for the jaws came right out. Accidentally laying 1000 of 5". Crosslay coming out of the truck on a bend and hits a car.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Some of these fire station mishaps sound a little scary! Start having the folks pay for the accidents out of their own pockets and there will be a reduction in incidents I promise.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been about 4 or so days since I've posted , so I've been MIA from our thread…Like I've said before, not much news to tell from around here, so I have nothing to tell of importance….Just going to PT twice a week, but this next week is my final days to go…I'll finish up on the 23rd, and no follow up with the doctor…said I didn't need one…..I know I'm behind on catching up on y'all's post, so at this point I won't even try…I did look back a couple of days and saw that Bill had posted a project he built for someone….Some boat paddles for drying clothes, or something…And I saw Don's latest project he built for his niece….a table w/ folding legs, and also that he made the Top Three, so congrats Don, on doing that…..And , oh yea, BurlyBob's new Jessum router table and router set up….So….I did look back on a few post….The wreck at the firehouse by Bill, and Mark's return from his trip….working with the NG's…So I'm not completely out of the loop…..And DMiller….good to have you drop in for a visit…..Come back when you can, and welcome to the madness….!!

We've had a couple of days of rain, and clabbered -over skies just like it is now…It was 72 at coffee time, which was about 7:40, and I looked out the kitchen window, and there in the front yard was a red fox…Haven't seen one around here in a good while, and he sure looked under nurished….He needs a mouse or a chipmonk to eat…!! The high today will be 80, with losts of clabber and rain moving in a little later today…..

As soon as I can, I'm thinking about building some more cabinets to set on top of my chopsaw and radial arm station…..Been kinda sketching up a few plans, but nothing concrete yet…..just doodling now…..
It's cool up at Mark's place and hot down at Mike's place….Mike….Those numbers remind me of back when I was in Viet Nam….Hope I never have to see them again….

Well guys, I think I've about caught up for now, so I'll say adios for now….I'll try not to be such a slacker, but you never know….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly awesome morning of surpassing wonderfulness to all,

79 degrees under maybe sunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday hit 86. It didn't snow.

Rick, it's good to hear that you're doing as well as you are. Keep at it.

Hearing you guys talk about fire department boo-boos makes me grin and grimace at the same time, 'cause I can well imagine those scenarios. I won't even begin to talk about military boo-boos of a similar nature but, trust me, there were many. Oh, so many.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an astonishingly awesome day of surpassing wonderfulness, to match that awesome morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Hello Rick. Glad you're gtting mended up. Shop and fishing is getting closer.

About 70 and partly cloudy with a nice breeze coming through the shop. Like my favorite kind of day.

Working on another cribbage board today. This one is one of my all leather folding travel boards. Watching TV and having a beer last evening and got a custom order from our Etsy store. Everyone wants something a little different each time so get to be creative on every project. Should look something like this when done.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got up to 77 today. Man I just am not sue to this heat yet. I'm calling it a day. To much yard work and clean up. I'm beat. Thankfully tomorrows another day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, ... She's a hot one again today, At 6 PM it's 113° and holding under clear blue sunny skies, and thank god that there is a breeze fluttering the flag … 
I was out this morning on the tractor for a while, but then it got uncomfortable so I quit and headed for the house.

I woke up late last night and checked the temp. it was still 95° at mid night for crying out loud.

No work in the shop today, I just vegetated in the house and played on the computer all day … Shopping Amazon and other important stuff … just a lazy day.

Then the door bell rang … I couldn't believe it the post man delivered a package on Sunday, Fathers day.
My daughter(bless her hide) sent me a Fire 7 note book loaded with a bunch of Kindle and other stuff, so I'll be spending the rest of the evening figgerin' out this new toy …

Y'all be safe in what you do and be well.


----------



## DMiller

So far its still a cooking 101 degrees at 9 pm- not quite as bad as Grumpymike's though! Well, have a good Fathers Day to all you fathers and be safe! Regards…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a hot one today. Might hit 90. Another screwy night's sleep. Awake at 3:30am and finally crawled out for coffee around 5a. Man this gets old.

Finally getting the decks cleared and hopefully will start something new today.

Bill, your truck damage stories reminds me of young cops I trained. They knew it all and so much more. Tried to explain why things are done a certain way. They knew better and tried to prove it only to have come back and bite them in the butt.

Rick best of luck getting back into the swing of things. Just take care and don't over do it.

My best to you all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nice clear blue sky morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is a cool 64 heading to 72. They are calling form more rain today. BTW, in a 24 hour period from Friday to Saturday, we got over 4" of rain. I hope it fills the lakes.

You guys out west, *Dawson Bob* and *Dale*, and south west, *G Mike*, are feeling the heat. WOW! Those temps are extreme.

*Rick*, I hope you are getting better. I know it's a pain to go through what you're going through, but in the long run you'll be happy. Things can only get better. You're almost at the finish line.

*Festus*, welcome back home. I'm glad you made it back unscathed.

Well, I worked out in the shop yesterday for a little bit and decided after a while I needed to go in and relax. After all, it was father day. So, around 2 in the afternoon, I went in, turned on the golf and took a nap. All this running around with the granddaughter and the estate sale work and the work in the shop has just wore me out. I feel much better today and I'm ready to tackle the world or maybe my part of the world. I'm gonna finally get to mow my yard after a weeks worth of rain. I need to get it done before the rain moves in this afternoon.

I guess I've talked myself into getting at it so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A sensationally spectacular morning of astonishing wonderfulness to each and every one of you,

The call is for 82 balmy degrees under bright, sunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday reached 82, too. It's just that kind of a place, you know.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a sensationally spectacular day of astonishing wonderfulness, y'all.


----------



## BurlyBob

It just hit 91 around 5pm. I'm done for the day. Maybe for the rest of the week. You ever get hit midstream on a project an almost want to chuck it. Thankfully I'm not mid stream yet, but I sure want to chuck this cabinet job out the door. "Stick in the Mud", started with "natural wood'. I can do that! Showed her what I had worked out. Today she says, "I thought we were going to add a little color to it". Yeah, I'm done with it for a few days. I need to regroup.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a breezy, cloudy morning here in NE Michigan. Lots of clouds overhead with dark underbellies. Looks like it could rain any minute. In fact, the forecast is rain, again. We had some T/S move through yesterday afternoon and evening. I did manage to mow my yard yesterday though. Seems there is a Low pressure system parked just north east of us in Canada and it's moving ever so slowly. It keeps bringing in rain. Anyway, it's 61 heading to 70 today.

*Burly Bob*, I loved your post. I've been chuckling over the darn thing now since I read it. You can see the frustration in you're words. I'll bet you rolled your eyes over that one. After she left the shop you probably walked over and banged ur head against the wall. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, keep giving those inspirational weather reports. They're helping to remove the gray sky's. I think Burly Bob needs them more than me.

As mentioned earlier, I mowed my yard just before it rained. I could see the clouds moving in while mowing. I worked in my shop too. I got a couple of things done I've been wanting to get done. I was working on that no. 10 Stanley and discovered it had been welded on one side. Talk about depressing. So, I guess it just turned into a parts plane. Oh well, I didn't pay much for the darn thing.

Well, I'm gonna head out and see what problems I can cause now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## DMiller

Good morning, all. It's around 80 now with chances of being over 100 again today. Definitely to hot to work in my outdoor shop later on today. Have a good day…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a hot one here today. 60 early and headed for mid 90's this afternoon. Going to cool down for the next week or so with highs this weekend not getting above 70. Might have to see if the shop AC works today. At least we have a few clouds and a breeze.

Finishing the leather cribbage board today then back to wood projects. Having problems getting the dye color right for some reason. Kind of like BBob, if it didn't need to be in the mail by this afternoon I would put it on hold for awhile.

Have a great day and I will check back later.
Don that is to bad about the broken plane. I always wondered how that happens. I have never broke a plane in my 40 some years of woodworking. Maybe I am just lucky or something.


----------



## BurlyBob

No Don, the head banging was done in the shower after I quit for the day! About that #10. It's a shame but at least it works. That big cutout in the side is definitely the weak point. A poor casting, abuse, a drop or any combination of them can send it to the boneyard. I saw a #10 body on ebay the other day. Perhaps you can use it for a rebuild.

It's gonna be another hot one here, upper 80's. Might take the boat out in a day or so.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little cooler in the rust belt today, the previous three or four days were quite pleasant with temperatures nearing 90° which puts me in my happy place. We had a little rain yesterday evening which we needed but it's been too chilly since. 
The weather man says we won't have highs in the 80's again until Thursday and back to cooler weather again on Saturday.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have a magnificently magical morning everyone,

82 warmish degrees 'neath cloudlessly sunful skies here in San Diego today. No snow predicted. Yesterday was also supposed to be 82, but topped out at 87 instead. Didn't snow yesterday, either. Just how long can we go without snow? If this keeps up there'll be no new ski resorts opened up in San Diego again this year, and the economy will suffer, you mark my words.

BBob, I can just imagine. No, really, I can.

Got to deal with the VA, so I'll leave you now.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a magnificently magical day on this snowless day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greeting and salutations to all. It's been really nice the last few days, but today I feel is a transition day…..starting to feel hot again. Had some rainthe other night, but been dry for a while.

We try not to wreck firetrucks, but sometimes it comes with the territory. Still, we don't take it lightly. As I type, I'm waiting for the repair shop guy to come and look at our truck.

I'm gonna build dining chairs for my parents this summer. I'm working on getting beetle kill pine from LJ Monte Pittman. Working on a design in my head and a bit in paper. Gonna incorporate some maloof joints and some M&T.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks,
Well ti's just plain hot … right now it's 112° at mid day (2PM) and reaching for 118° but it will chill down to 110° this week end … Sure be glad when this heat blast eases.

I sure get a kick out of you guys waiting for it to quit raining so you can mow the grass, ... Out here in the cactus patch, we just gravel the yard around the house, let a few cacti grow and the rest of the property I just use the "Gannon Box" scraper on the back of the tractor to knock down the weeds … Every thing in the dessert Has thorns and stickers so we keep'em down.

Bbob you sure made my day with a good chuckle … Man, I've been there and got the 'T' shirt to prove it … Thanks for making me grin today.

Festus, a lot of broken planes are from misuse, but I have seen a couple that were just plane weak castings … there is a picture of a guy on Grumpy's "I'm a man I can fix that" web site that has planes stacked on their sides, holding up his car like a jack stand, so that he could work under it. Yep, that is misuse.

I needed to mix up some bees wax and mineral oil for cutting board finish today … yeah, your ahead of me, I just placed the mixture out side in the sun … Wholla! I saved 4 cents worth of power …

Be safe in all things that you do, and be well doin' it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Greenings and Salamanders folkses,

Bill, those are some really nice chairs. What? Yes, yes, I know I haven't seen them yet, but I'm rememberful of the level of craftsmanship you've shown in the past, so I know they'll be great.

Mike, I don't know how you do it, but my hat's off to you. Maybe I'm spoiled by living next to the Pacific air conditioner, but I couldn't stand those temperatures for long. Say, 20 minutes, tops. You're a better man than I, Gunga Din.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks DBob. I'm glad you can see what I see inside my head.


----------



## dawsonbob

Just can't wait to see how you finish them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good question Bob. Haven't thought of finish yet. I'm thinking though, that it'll be a water based lacquer.

I wonder how many chairs I could build from this walnut tree I'm gonna get Saturday.


----------



## Grumpymike

Dbob, I'm not out in the hot sun other than walking out to my truck, or going out to the mail box … just too flippin' hot … Where you live the humidity makes it feel a lot hotter, 100° at your house will put you down, and 100° at my house with 5 or 10% humidity is like a day at the beach … Now 110° and above is uncomfortable, and over 115° is just plane (plain) hot. We don't sweat at 100° (unless your working) it's too dry … so we drink lots of water, hydration is the key. ... and everything is A/C everywhere .
In a week or two it will be in the 90's and low 100's till Sept, then in the 70's and 80's all winter till late may …

So the bottom line is that we put up with hot weather for 3 months and have 9 months of great weather.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh my gosh, Bill, that tree's a beauty. You should be able to get lots of beautiful wood out of that.

Mike, it's odd, but for some reason our humidity doesn't usually get that high, despite being close to the ocean. Nothing like the overwhelming humidity they get back east. On the few days that it does get really hot, it's generally due to the hot wind (santa anna) blowing in from the desert. Humidity then is down around 10 or 15 percent. Not too shabby.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you make me drool. I'll inherit a piece of ground in SW Iowa with 2-3 dozen black walnuts on it. Sadly it's not cost effective for me to get it and bring back here. Are you going to be able to get some of the rootstock? I understand that can make some amazing turnings.

So here's the update with "Stick in the Mud" and the cabinet finish. She's agreed to Danish oil natural. Whew, I dodged a bullet big time.

It's gonna be anywhere from the upper 70's to low 90's for the next 2 weeks. That's hot for me. How you guys south of the 45th parallel live in that heat is beyond me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll probably leave the roots, but I'll get as close to the base as I can. At $9 p/bf it might be cost effective.


----------



## Festus56

Bill you can store some of that walnut in my shop if you get too much. I promise I will make something pretty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A nice walnut cribbage board…..


----------



## Festus56

> A nice walnut cribbage board…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No problem, I can do that !!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is shinning and the sky is blue with nary a cloud to see. The temp is 62 heading to 74 with calm winds. But, this is only for today, tomorrow is another story. Tomorrow it's supposed to rain with more T/S. They are forecasting cooler than normal weather for the next week. Yesterday was pretty decent but we had a couple of wondering T/S come by. It's just to wet to get in the garden just yet. It needs to dry out a little so I can pull weeds and do some tilling.

Yesterday I was in between jobs in the shop so I did some rearranging and made some shelves to store some of my planes. It turned out pretty well. I broke down and bought some books on planes. I can't wait to get them.

Speaking of planes, When I started working on that no. 10, I was a bit leery of this plane because of all the rust. It was a gamble when I bought it. I paid only $5 for it. It looks like the only thing I can salvage is the frog and a few minor items. The irons are all pitted. But, you guys are right, the break is where the opening is on the side. And *Burly Bob*, you're right about the casting too, it's really thin. I guess I just chalk it up to experience. I may look that one up on e-bay too.

I have a question for all you wood butchers out there. I promised my wife a new cutting board but, I haven't gotten around to it yet. I've done some research on how thick they are and the research came up with any where between 1" and 2.5". So, what is a good thickness? Can I use White Oak or is it too porous? And of course, finish? I just saw *G Mike* post where he uses Bees Wax and Mineral Spirits. Is that what is used? I seen that someone used vegetable oil or some type of oil. I'm confused. Most of you guys are much more experienced than me, so inquiring minds need to know.

*FF Bill*, That's one nice tree. If I had that around here, the mills wouldn't touch it because it was in the "yard". They fear that with the tree being in someones yard, it might have nails in it and thus ruin their saw blades. A tree around here has to come from the forest before they will mill it. There was a nice big Oak that was between two cabins on the lake that fell during a storm. I couldn't take it to the mill so it was cut up for firewood. What a shame, the tree was about 4' in diameter.

Well, I've said enough for now. I'm gonna go out and start something even if it's trouble. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be a nice day here, maybe 10 deg cooler than yesterdays 93. Little rain shower last evening to settle the dust. Guess I should get something done while it is a little cooler this morning.

I use salad bowl finish or Watco butcher block oil Don. Not sure what is the best.


----------



## dawsonbob

A perfectly perfect, gloriously great, breathtakingly fantabulous morning to you all,

82 very warm degrees under sunfully bright skies here in San Diego today. 82 has been the prediction for like three or four days straight now, and I'm getting tired of it. Why? Because a prediction of 82 usually means a temp of more like 88, which is too darn hot in my book. Yesterday was only 85, but that's still hotter than I like. These are Tabasco days: hot but tolerable… kinda. Back in my deformative years, back when I was a kid, hot days didn't seem to bother me like they do now. Wonder why that is. On top of the heat, there hasn't been any snow around here in 17,885 days: what's up with that, I wonder? I for one am ready for a nice summer snow! Who's with me? Anyone? Anyone at all?

Don, it's a bummer about the plane. If it were me, it wouldn't be about the $5, it would be about the disappointment.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a perfectly perfect, gloriously great, breathtakingly fantabulous day. I mean that now. Have one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Don I use local people with mills or my friend in OK. They worry less about the nails.
I think they were using beeswax and mineral oil, not spirits. I use a product that is a mixture of the two. Most of my cutting boards are around 1" thick. I have gone down to 3/4" and it's fine. White oak is perfect for cutting boards. It doesn't not have open pores like red oak. I have used cherry, maple, walnut, white oak. I wouldn't use any kind of conifer.


----------



## DMiller

Good morning to you all. It's still quite warm and reaching up to about 105 degrees. Also, Mr. artsyfartsy, I just finished a white oak cutting board 1" thick, and it turned out awesome. My personal preference on finish is Watco's Butcher block oil and finish. 
Link to Cutting Board- http://lumberjocks.com/projects/325001
Link to finish- http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/watco/watco/butcher-block-oil-and-finish/
Have a great day…


----------



## dawsonbob

May you have a marvelously magnificent morning of extraordinary wonderfulness today (and an even gooder tomorrow),

74 mild degrees under partly uncloudy skies here in San Diego today, 8 degrees cooler than yesterday. It may not be the absolute most fabulousest weather we've ever had, but it is still - and I'm using a weather technical term here - a peachy keen day. A nice June snowstorm might make it even more perfecter, but they're so rare in these parts that I won't hold my breath waiting for one - although it does amuse children and adults alike to see the many shades of purple my face turns when I do hold my breath.

Dale, that's a nice looking cutting board. I like that size, too.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a marvelously magnificent day of extraordinary wonderfulness today (and an even gooder tomorrow)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heyyyy youuuu guyyyyyys! It's warm and muggy today, but not hot. By Sunday our high should be 78 and sunny. I'll take that for late June.

Tomorrow morning I pick up all my auction goodies. I'll get a pic of it all together.
Today I bought a small winch to help get bug walnut logs on the trailer on Sunday morning.
I would love a June snowstorm, DBob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, of all the people, in all the world, I think you'd love a June snowstorm the most. If I could arrange it for you, I would.

Maybe if I close my eyes real tight, and wish real hard…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm waiting….


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'm being the very most wishfulest I can be, but nothing's happening.

In the meantime, just remember that with a good imagination, you don't have to be content with reality.

Think snow!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome Dale, nice cutting board you made there.

A beautiful day here. About 70 all day with a light breeze. My kind of summer day !! Going to be like this for a few more days they say.

You come this way Bill, I can find snow within 80 miles. You can play in it until you get cooled off or it finishes melting.

Will be loading up all our treasures tomorrow and headed west about 60 miles. A cool little fun day on Saturday in a small town and they asked us to be setup and have our home and patio products to display. Might even sell some if we are lucky. I have a great place to park at a friends house on Main St. Right next to the General Store and the Sports Bar / Supper Club and right across the street from the park where everyone will be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would love to Mark. I need to see Glacier NP before it's just Montana NP. I need to get back to Yellowstone. I want to take the boys backpacking in the mountains. Etc, etc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for trying Bob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Haven't given up entirely, Bill, but I have to admit that when I wish too hard, I get a wish-ache. It's kind of like an ice cream headache but different. June snowstorms are difficult to conjure up, y' know. It's the enormitude of the project that does it.

Maybe if I start with a wish for something simpler, like ice cream, and then work up to snow?

C'mon, ice cream. C'mon, ice cream. C'mon, ice cream. C'mon…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have ice cream.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it's no substitute for snow, Bill, but it just may be the second best thing around.

You have ice cream. I will have ice cream…sometime.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, if I had the ability, i would send you all of northern ohio's snow and cold weather for as long as I'm exiled up here. In exchange I would need all the warm weather you don't want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, you can have anything over 80° from here, humidity too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's my kinda weather!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We have cloudy sky's and still more rain here in NE Michigan. Boy it rained last night hard. The weather people recorded over 6" or more rain fell about 50 miles south of here. It boomed and banged all night long. I'm getting mighty tired of that stuff, but it's better than SNOW! Speaking of snow,* FF Bill* I've told ya before you can have all my snow and cold you want too (LOL). That reminds me, I went to my American Legion meeting Wednesday night and they are already talking about their big Snowmobile swap meet they have every year in January. Sheesh!

*FF Bill*, BTW, I can't wait to see what you bought in your auction. I'm so excited, I almost wrote that same line again (LOL).

*Dale*, thanks for your input on the cutting board information. It's very much appreciated. That's a nice looking board too.

I started working on a project yesterday. A while ago, a friend gave me a Singer Sewing Machine pedal frame. I spent the day cleaning it up and joining some white oak together to make a top. I'm thinking of putting bread board ends on the top to make it look nice, then rough it up a little to look older than it is. It's starting to look pretty good. But, I don't know what I'm gonna do with it when I'm done with it.

Well guys, I think I'm gonna meander out to the shop and see what kind of trouble I get in to. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool 54 deg here this morning. Should be nice all day and tomorrow also..

Have a replacement kitchen cabinet door to make. Seems like no one has the exact profile rail and style bits. Not sure if I can get a good match or not. Have another cabinet shop to visit this morning to see what he can come up with.

Have several errands then get to loading the trailer to head west. Should be a fun day tomorrow. Will be interesting to see how many people we can get interested in our projects.


----------



## dawsonbob

A maximally magnificent masterpiece of a morning to all y'all,

75 kinda warm degrees under mostly almost cloudless skies here in San Diego today. 75 is right smack in the middle 70's, which I like in a temperature. Nothing radical at all in a 75, just a nice, well behaved temperature that you don't mind having in your neighborhood. I don't mind a 75 at all, I really don't. Unfortunately, they often end up getting scared off by 80's or 90's punks. There oughtta be a law.

Rick, isn't today the last day of your therapy?

Bill, I haven't been able to muster up a good snowfall. I did, however, have some ice cream last night. Maybe there's a chance that I can wish that up into a good snow for you.

Don, projects using those bases are pretty popular, especially since they're in short supply nowadays. You could probably sell it for good money on Etsy or something.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a dazzlingly delightful day of surpassing excellence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some of what I got. By my estimation, that's about $800 of router bits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice condition Bailey #5.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got hundreds of cabinet door knobs and drawer pulls, plus about 50 hinges all new in package.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill! You made out like a bandit! You scored a lot of pretty nifty stuff there. Aren't you glad you didn't have to drag them home through the snow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Bob, I'm pretty excited about my loot. Only thing better would be snow. At least I had some ice cream.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I talked to Mother Nature about the snow, Bill. The good news is that there will be snow; the bad news is that, since she's off her medication and moving kinda slow, it might not get there until, oh, say, November or so. I tried, Bill, and I haven't quit yet, even though the old bat threatened to turn me into a frog if I brought it up again. I'm not sure about the frog bit, Bill. If I do turn into a frog, what're my chances of being kissed by beautiful princesses?

P.S. A nice lady took pity on me and brought me Ice cream, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did she kiss you?


----------



## papadan

RAIN!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

No, Bill, she never has. Her sister, on the other hand, kissed me a lot, way back when. I wouldn't mind a little kissing now, you understand, but I can't get 'em to go for it anymore, darnit. You'd think I'd gotten old, or something, the way they act.

Ah, well, at least I got ice cream.


----------



## dawsonbob

papadan, what is this 'rain' of which you speak?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. No Rain (yet)! Sky's are blue and the temp is 64 heading to 71. All in all, a nice pleasant day. The rain that moved through here Wednesday dropped a bunch of water on us. About 50 miles south of here, they recorded over 6" of rainfall. There is a lot of destruction down there with the roads and a lot of people flooded out. I'm glad it's not here.

*FF Bill*, boy did you hit it big. That's a nice haul. Since there is about $800 worth of router bits, you musta paid about $200 for everything, yes - no? That was a good job. Maybe you prolly shouldn't tell me how much you paid for the stuff, I might cry.

The wife and I are heading to Amish country today to visit friends and stop at a flea market they have there. We went for a ride yesterday and stopped at an estate sale. I saw two No. 5 planes there but they were pretty modern. One was a Stanley and the other was a "Handyman" which had a Stanley iron in it. They wanted $10 each and I walked away without them. I think it was a good call on my part.

Well, they are gonna show the house today while we are gone, so I've got to help the wife get things around before we head out for our ride. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday I got rid of ,hopefully my last project hanging around here. I was snookered into build some quarter circle shelves for a friends wife. She wanted to pay me and I refused. I don't want folks to get the idea I'll do jobs for them. I told her she could just pay for the materials. She showed me a box of 4 hand planes from her Dad. 3 Stanley's and an unknown something or other. So I'm thinking she gets the shelves and $100 bucks. I'm pretty sure it'll fly. Now I just have to find some time to restore these all of them and the rest of the herd.

It's a bluebird morning headed to 85.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I paid more than that Don, but I got a lot of stuff that I didn't show you. There's a bunch of featherboards and a rockler tenoning jig as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, what a great score!


----------



## dawsonbob

An absolutely amazingly awesome, phenominally glorious morning to all,

76 wonderful degrees here in San Diego today under semi-sunny rainless, snowless skies.

See, Bill, I said the word 'snow' and nothing happened… although I do have a strange desire to hunt flies.

Bill, I retract my statement that "you made out like a bandit" on that deal. You did far better than that: you made out like a… like a politician or something. Ya done good, fireboy. Ya done good.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an absolutely amazingly awesome, phenomenally glorious day to all of ya.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, This three day heat wave has been here for 10 days now, and I really getting tired of it … Then I think to my self "I will see what the other LJ's have to say; and their talking of Rain and Snow and Ice Cream oh my!
You guys really know how to hurt a guy … 
It's 94° at mid day and heading for 115° this afternoon and yes I will be in the nice cool shop.

BillM, that contraption in the second photo looks like a thing for scooping out stool seats or making bowl for the ulu knife … how interesting.

I think that Dbob should be forced to do his opening phrases in alphabetical order … like day 1 "Awesome, appealing" and day 2 "Breathtaking, Beautiful" and so on all the way to Zealous, Zippy Day…

Ok, ok, I'm outa here … What ever you do, do it safely, and please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Mike I think it could be used to dish out a seat or better yet, copy one that is already done.


----------



## dawsonbob

Gee, Mike, I'm not at all opposed to - and quite capable of - doing my morning greetings in alphabetical order. The problem is that at my age I forget where I was, and have to start over.

I was thinking the contraption in question might have bee something used by the North Koreans as a torture device. Maybe with a router attached it's used for flattening wood? A really strange pasta maker?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy, I have been scanning the emails occasionally and clicking on the pics.

Looks like everyone is making a few good scores on a new planes and walnut logs. Your router set-up looks fantastic Bbob. Routing with that looks like such a pleasure you might be routing just for the pleasure of Routing!

Everyone enjoy the lazy, crazy days of summer. They won't last long enuf.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's good to hear from you WWBob. Stop in more often, why doncha?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You folks are hard to keep up with when one has been off line for a day.Was a nice day today.

I like the idea of Alphabetic too DBob. That would be interesting what you come up with each day.

Hello WWBob. Glad to see you stopped by.

Got home from the show a bit ago and just being lazy now. Did not sell as much as hoped but have several orders and a lot of people interested. Think people came thinking vendors were selling garage sale things and were not ready for new stuff. Several people were real surprised and all were glad to see quality work they just forgot to bring money. Think we raised the standards for that show.


----------



## dawsonbob

Alphabetical, huh? Sheesh, I'm not sure it can even be done.

(At this point Dawson walks away, shaking his head and muttering under his breath.)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's starting out another beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. The sky's are either partly cloudy or partly sunny, I'm not sure which. We had another gully washer yesterday and it flooded the garden again. The temp is 57 heading to 66 and they are calling for more rain again today. Really? Enough is enough!

What a difference 24 hours can make. My wife and I went north to Amish country yesterday for a few hours. We had lots of fun. We even stopped at an estate sale on the way north. We had to drive several miles in the woods before we got to the sale. But, when we got there, everything was almost gone. I asked the guy running the sale if he had any hand planes. He told me he just sold one for $5 and he gestured that it was really big. Darn, missed one. We left there and went to a flea market in town and I found a nice Stanley No. 6, type 11 plane. I may have paid more than I should have but, there isn't any work to be done on it except sharpening it. I paid $25 for it.










Oh, and here's the big part of the news. While we were gone, we got a phone call from our realtor telling us our house was sold. Gulp! Now we have 5 weeks to find a new house, pack and move into the new one. So, this project I'm doing will be the last one for a while. Last night I started pulling nail aprons off my walls. What a job. I'm praying for a bigger shop.

FF Bill, that's a nice Tennon Jig you have. I have one I bought new about 15 years ago and I paid $100 for it then, so I can imagine what it's valued at today. You're gonna like using it once you have it tuned in for a project.

WW Bob, It's nice to hear from you again.

Well guys, it's time to go out and work on the project and tear down the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don best of luck with your move. I sure hope you got what you were asking for and can get a bigger shop.

It's getting warmer here could get to the low 90's today and windy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It's been about 4-5 days since I've posted anything of significance, as there's been nothing of significance to post.

I have been keeping up with all the postings, and like Bob(WW) said…"looking at the pictures"....The weather around here is about the same everyday…68-70 lows, and 85-90's for highs…..Nothing to write home about, since it's that time of year for hot weather….I do have a new piece or two of news though….This past Friday was my last day of PT, but the gal that worked on me said I wasn't ready to be released yet…WHAT? 6 weeks is enough…So I go see my doctor for a followup this coming Wednesday. I'll know then, but I'm prolly done with it…Yea or ney…I quit..!! And on Friday afternoon, we had a huge storm roll in here about 2:00, and had high winds, rain, and hail. The winds were clocked at 60 mph, and it blew down trees, big limbs, and even roofs off..I lost a couple of good size limbs, and hundreds of small limbs are all over the yard…I can't move or cut up the limbs, so I'll get it done….I really thought a tornado was hitting, but I guess not…..Quite a bit of damage around the area, according to my wife's informants…!!! She said she read in our local paper that Harbor Freight is thinking of opening up for business in the building that Staples was in, since they closed their doors the middle of this month…I say that's just skuttlebutt…..That's all we need….more Chinese crap in town..!!

You guys are doing good with all the estate sales, flea markets, and auction sales.. Ya'll need more "stuff" to go along with your other "stuff"...lol!! When I can, I'm gonna buy me some more "stuff to go with my stuff"...!! I may go ahead and order it, so I'll have it on hand when I can use it….It's good have stuff on hand when needed.

Don…..Congrats on sell your home…You've been trying for a while now….It just takes the right people to want it…I hope you have a new house picked out, and a bigger shop, if it has one….Are you moving out of state, down the road, or where..? 
That's about it for me….When I have more news to tell, I'll be back…You guys keep posting, and I'll keep reading and looking at the pictures…..


----------



## dawsonbob

An absolutely amazing, astonishingly awesome antemeridian all,

82 of those degree thingies under 50/50 skies here in a snowless San Diego today. Yesterday - another snowless day - was supposed to be 76, but was 78 instead. There's been a pattern here that makes me think we'll break 90 today, or darn close to it.

You may or may not have noticed that today's salutation was brought to you by the letter 'A'. Let's hear it for "A" who so generously donated her time. I might mention that not all letters are as helpful and giving as "A". Some of them are downright stingy with their time, but I'll try to work with them, no matter what. It's a good thing I read a book once that had a lot of words in it that started with various letters, that's all I've got to say.

Don, nice plane, and congrats on selling your house. As far as your new house, I hope you find what you want, where you want when you want it.

Rick, glad you made it through, and there wasn't more damage then there was. Hope your doc says you're good to go. Oh, and by the way, Harbor Freight can be a fun place, and useful, too. I would rejoice to have one come to my town (if we didn't already have three or four of them around here, that is).

An absolutely amazing, astonishingly awesome afternoon to all.

P.S. Absolutely no unicorns were harmed in the fabrication of this nonsense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It was a very nice day today. Great for harvesting a very large walnut tree. Three logs, narrowest was 18" and widest is 32". That was fun getting in the trailer.
'Grats on selling the house Don. I sure hope you find what you want.
Rick, do more therapy. My guy who went out in December with rotator cuff should be back in July. He doesn't feel ready.


----------



## dawsonbob

Looking good there, Bill. That's some nice wood, and a good looking kid, too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Stick with it Rick, you'll get there. Took me 6 months to get back to work.

Grats on the house and plane Don and the logs Bill.

You got it Dbob, hip hip hooray for A!! -)

Nice cribbage boards you turn out Mark. They better bring long Yankee green to the next show;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of a lazy day here after yesterdays excursion. Got up to the mid 80's today and maybe 90 tomorrow. Everything is unloaded and got started on a couple orders today. More ambition tomorrow I think.

Sounds like you are winning Rick but don't over do it. Would not want to mess the shoulder up again.

Bob in WW, thanks for the compliment. One lady tried to get me to reduce the cost of the fancy walnut box with the cribbage board top. Said she really wanted it for her husband but only at a 30 percent reduction. No way lady !!

Nice logs Bill. You have more to haul home yet?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a great load of wood.

WWBob, that new router table is pretty cool. It'll start getting a work out next week.

Between projects I've been putting together an assembly table on roller that I can also use as an out feed table. I did something that absolutely turns my stomach…I used pocket screws!! When I get this thing finished I'll post a few photos. I used the pocket screws to attach the skirt to the table top. As much as I detest pocket screws it was the most practical method to get the job done. Yuck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a cloudy start to our day here in NE Michigan. The temp is 57 heading to 63 with some rain on the radar. We need more rain, the lakes aren't full yet.

My wife and I went house hunting yesterday and looked at about a dozen and I didn't find the one I want. Of course, my wife would settle for any of those. Big news again today, the inspector is coming to check out the house and he's bringing the prospective buyers with him. Ugh!

I just finished my last project in my shop yesterday and started packing things up. Boy, this is gonna be a chore. I don't know when I'm gonna get back on my tools again. I hope soon. I miss them already.










Well, that's all I have for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool 60 deg this morning. Time to be in the shop before it gets to hot. Maybe 94 today. Might have to use the AC later.

Great to have your house sold Don but I do not envy you moving. That is a big job. Hope you find a house with a big shop so you can get back to playing soon.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's a real nice looking table. I'm sure your wife has plans for it .

Blue skies and headed to 90.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Same old crap….different day..!! It was 68 at coffee time at 7:20, with some clabber, which went away pretty quick….The high today will be 80 with plenty of sun, and a possible rain shower later this afternoon, but that's doubtful…..When I rose this morning, my shoulder was really sore for some reason…..You guys may be right….I might need more theropy if this keeps up….I'll wait and see what the doctor says on Wednesday…..I Know it takes a long time for stuff to heal, and I'm prolly in too big of a hurry, so I'll just wait it out, I guess…..

dawsonBob….I am glad (if it happens) that we are getting a Harbor Freight in town…They have stuff there that you can't get in Lowes or Home Depot, and we do need a woodworking store, cause there are a lot of craft people around here…...turners, woodcarvers, woodworkers, etc…So I'll be happy to have them, if it happens….I think it's more skuttlebutt than truth, though….It's happened too many times around here…...

Bill…..Now that you have all them logs, what are you gonna do with them..? Sawmill, firewood, sell some, etc.?
You made a nice haul no doubt, and looks like you had some good help there standing in the trailer…If he put them on the trailer, he's stronger than he looks…!!!!

BurlyBob….Nothing wrong with a good assembly table…everybody needs one or two….I built two back a few years, and sold one and traded one for a load of maple and walnut to one of my fishing buds, who also works the wood….So…..I had to build another one…I think I'll keep this one…

Don….Seeing that old treddle sewing machine reminds me of my grandma's….She had one just like it when I was a small child, and I watched her pump that foot peddle nearly all day long…She'd make clothes, quilting stuff, and set there for hours…When she was 89 she was still doing it….She was 100 when she died…..I sure wish I had that old machine….Sure hope you find a house soon, and not have to be rushed about getting out of yours now…..

It's dinner time around here, so I'll say adios for now…..You guys keep your powder dry…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Better be a bright, beautiful, bonafide breathtakingly brilliant before noon, buddies,

A sweltering 88 degrees beneath searingly sunny skies is the prediction for San Diego today. The prediction for yesterday was 82, but I wouldn't have been surprised if it cracked 90: it didn't, topping out at 85. I wouldn't be at all surprised if we broke 90 today though. Seems likely to me.

Don, good luck with the house hunting. As for the actual moving, why, that's even worse than having teeth pulled without anesthetic. Really nice repurposing of that old sewing machine base. It does make a nice table. Like Rick, I can remember my grandmother having one like that. When my mother got a new electric one the ladies would gather in the "sewing room" and cackle like hens over the new wonder. I'm guessing that new sewing machines were to the ladies then like new woodworking tools are to we guys today.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a bright, beautiful, bonafide breathtakingly brilliant day.

Today is brought to you by the letter "B." A very nice letter, indeed, always ready to help out when needed.

Not a single cute, fuzzy lagomorph was harmed, or even inconvenienced, in the creation of this insanutty.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday I tried something I dreamed up in the wee hours of the morning. I've got several small strips of black walnut that have a raw edge to them. I want to save them for future use. I took a small board about 12" x 5" put a couple of pieces of double sided tape on one side pressed the black walnut to and ran it thru the table saw.
It did a real nice job of cleaning up the fur on that raw edge.

It's going to be a real nice day around 80 and blue sky. We had a bodacious wind storm last evening. It tickled the power and knocked out the internet briefly. That doesn't happen here very often.

Have a really great day all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Looks like it's gonna be another nice, warm day…it was 68 at 7:20, and the coffee was ready to gulp…I woke up with a "back attack", and surprisingly my shoulder felt pretty good…..If it ain't one thing, it's another….I've always said, and still do that getting old ain't for sissies.!!! Takes me two hours to get all the kinks out just so I can move….

Under bright sunshine, and no wind to speak of, the high will be 82…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice morning here so far. Wish it would stay all day like this.

Keep up the alphabetic entries DBob, going to get interesting on some letters. I like it.

Harbor Freight has some good stuff and a lot of not so good. I have 2 of the HVLP spray guns that are $9.99 and they are as good or better than my old $100. guns that I used for years.


----------



## dawsonbob

Capitalize completely on a considerably cool, and colossally crackerjack morning,

84 is the call for here in San Diego today, but it's going to be 84 and more under sizzlingly sunny skies. How do I know this? Because it's already 87 - and climbing. Yesterday actually did (barely) break 90 degrees. Makes me wonder what today will really be?

Mark, thanks for the encouragement. You're absolutely right: some letters are going to be exceedingly difficult to manage but, with luck and perseverance, I'll whip their alphabetized little rears into shape.

Today's cosmically copacetic greeting was brought to you by the ever charming, and always helpful, letter "C". Let's hear it for "C".

Contrary to what many might imagine, not a single card-carrying cyclops was abused - nay, not even embarrassed - while concocting this absurdity. I did, however, think I might have heard a cyclopean chuckle over in a dark corner of the room, but when I looked, there was nothing there (not even the corner). That happens a lot nowadays - I wonder if that means anything?

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and capitalize completely on a considerably cool, and colossally crackerjack day.


----------



## kelvancra

A moment of mourning is in order:



> . . . .
> 
> I just finished my last project in my shop yesterday and started packing things up. Boy, this is gonna be a chore. I don t know when I m gonna get back on my tools again. I hope soon. I miss them already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - artsyfartsy


----------



## dawsonbob

Do discover a dazzlingly delightful, decidedly dynamite morning,

They say it will be 73 degrees under brightly sunnified skies here in San Diego today. That's what they say. What it'll actually be is anybody's guess, but I'm hoping the 11-degree drop in temperatures really happens. Yep, that's what I'm hoping for. Say, do cooler temperature mean there's a better chance of snow?

This delightfully dynamic felicitation was made possible by the selfless efforts, incredible devotion and dynamic dedication of the letter "D". Let's take the time to acknowledge the incredible helpfulness of the heroic letter "D".

Despite false rumors to the contrary, no Transylboogian flying monkeys, nor any of their pixie riders, were paid less than their usual exorbitant fees for their help in producing today's absurdified episode. I deny those scurrilous, vicious, and absolutely untrue allegations one hundred and eighty-leven percent. Or more, maybe.

Tune in tomorrow to experience the full excellence of the great letter "E" in all its magnificent splendor.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and discover a dazzlingly delightful, decidedly dynamite day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Atta boy DBob !! Made it to "D" already. Keep up the good work.

A nice day here so far. Headed for 80 with a chance of rain shower later which would be nice. We are getting dry around here.

Decided to post a project this morning. Haven't done one for awhile. Can look at it here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/325985

Have a great day and I will check back later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Outstanding, Mark. You da game board man, fer sure!

Thanks, Mark. There will be some tricky letters coming up somewhere down the line, but tomorrow should be okay. I mean, how tricky could an 'E', be?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

It's getting hot again today….It was 68 when I rose for java, and it's now 84 going on up to 88….How hot is you ask..? On the way to town this morning I saw a dog chasing a rabbit, and they were both walking…!!! Had to go to my appointment with the doctor at 11:20….it's NOT good news…..I have good movement in some motions, and not so good in others…..He said 6 more weeks, but maybe 4 if I do improve better….Crap…!!! Oh well….I don't mind as my shoulder has been giving me fits anyway, and it's still hard to do certain things….He said don't lift anything heavy, and work on extentions (?)......I said just make sure I have enough drugs…!! So….starting all over come this Friday, and go until July 21st…..So…..no fishing boating, or lifting wood…!! I'll just hang around and waste away…

dawsonBob….Hope you don't run out of catch phrases and words with the alphabet….

Mark…..Beautiful job on the game board, as usual….I'm with Bob…."you da man" on them games…..

That's all I have for now….better take a drug before this thing gets to hurting too bad….Later, y'all…!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, that's a bummer about the shoulder but, as you already know, following the Doctor's advice will make it heal the best.

I, too, hope I don't run out of words and phrases as I journey through the alphabet. Only time will tell, of course.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, I just stopped crating things up to say hi and give a weather report. It's raining right now and it's gonna be raining for the next couple of days with T/S to boot.

Like I said, I've been packing and moving things like crazy. My wife is far better than I am at this, she's almost got the house done. We went down state to check on some houses yesterday. We found a couple that we liked and we have more to look at on Saturday.

We had time to stop this morning to look at an up coming estate sale we are gonna work at in two weeks. While I was there I picked up another apron and a few goodies. You plane lovers are gonna love this one. I picked up a Sargent #400, Stanley Block plane #110, a wooden Jack plane and a Stanley plane I have no idea what it is. It's a type 1 (made between 1867 - 1869) and it's 13.5" long. I think it's gotta be an early #5. It's an oldie and in good shape except for the tote. But, everything else is great. Check the pictures out.



















Well, it's time to get back to work. I'm tired already. I wish it was over. Oh yea, the singer table I made. My wife won't let me sell it, she want's it now. Go figure. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's just plane awesome.

Look what I've got. Oh yeah, it's 91°.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you are an insufferable tease!!! That is such a wonderful gloat. That wood looks wonderful. If only I could get that wood in Iowa….just dreaming.

Don, I kinda knew your wife had plans for that singer table. Serves you right for being so good at what you do.

DBob, Tomorrow I imagine you will be quite eloquent, enlightening, exciting, exceptional and erudite!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry BBob. I can't help it.

Don, you'll enjoy having your Singer table in your new house. You like the two you looked at….shop space?


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I'm ecstatic about the idEa of tomorrow's E post.


----------



## dawsonbob

Don, you're scoring a few planes on your travels. You really are going to need a big new shop to store all your planes and other estate sale items.

Oh, wow - the pressure is on me now with you fellows waiting for tomorrow's exciting "eeepisode".


----------



## dawsonbob

Oops! I forgot to congratulate Bill on his incredible score of walnut. That's really something, Bill.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dbob, E=5 after tomorrow only 3 more weeks of adjectives!!! We know you can meet the challenge!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I'll give it my best shot, of course, but I have to admit it's a daunting task. Some of those letters may fight my efforts to string them together in meaningful ways. Looks like I might have a fight on my hands.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 65 and wet with heavy cloudy sky's. It's rained all night and it has stopped for now but it looks kinda gloomy at the moment. They are calling for T/S and more later today. The temp should reach 81 but no sun.

*FF Bill*, I'm officially jealous now. That's some nice walnut. FB doesn't do it justice. That's got some nice grain patterns there.

Okay, just to let you guys know whats going on. The two houses we looked at the other day did have room for a workshop but, nothing I desire. One of the houses though I have to tell you about. I should have taken pictures too. This house had a second 2.5 car garage in the back yard and it was stuffed full with everything you can imagine from floor to ceiling and beyond. There were tools in there but, you'd have to dig to find them. He was a woodworker and had died several years ago. I think in his later years he abandoned his tools and used the garage for storage. They lived there for 70 years. I've never seen so much stuff in one area before. And the basement was the same way too. both the basement and garage only had room for a path to walk down the middle. Oh yea, the house is for sale "as is" with all the contents too.

We are gonna look at more house on Saturday which one I know has a 30×30 pole barn. I'm excited about that one.

Alright, I have to shake a leg and get moving. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's not too bad out right now, as it was 68 at my usual coffee time (around 7:00 am), and some clabber but not bad…..Now at 9:00 it's 74 and party to mostly clabbered, no wind, and the high will get to 90…that's getting hot…It's supposed to rain tomorrow evening, and all day Saturday when my daughtger and family come up from Texas to spend the holiday with us for a few days…..

Don…..You're gonna have so many planes you'll need to open up a plane museum…...I know you enjoy collecting them, as some of the other guys on our thread do too….I'm not a collector, and I don't even use them…The ones I have were given to me by my mother-in-law. I cleaned them up really good, but the irons are still dull, and I've never tried to sharpen them…..I'm not a hand tool person….They had been in the family for years…I don't go to flea markets, yard sales, or estate sales….I'm just too lazy…..!!! These are just family heirlooms…..It sounds like you might have a house spotted that you can have a shop at…Good luck on finding one…..I sure don't envy you having to move..At this stage, I'd have to hire it done…..!! Good score on the planes

Bill….What can I say that's already been said about your big score on the walnut…...We are all jealous of you getting it, but we're glad you did, instead of letting it go to waste and rot away….Some really nice grain patterns in that wood…It'll make some beautiful projects, and great furniture…..Do you have a sawyer that's close by, or do you have to haul it a good ways…? Do they charge by the board foot, or by the size of the log..? Either way, you did good, bud, and I know you're glad to have it…We all know you're glad to have it….!!!! That's why we're jealous…lol..!!

That's all I have for now…you guys try and stay as cool as you can, and don't overdo it in this heat…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool day here. Only up to near 70 with rain showers and thunderstorms later. Perfect for working in the shop with the doors open.

Don maybe the house with all the hidden treasures is just waiting for you to sort through and have an auction every week. Fun to look at new houses but I still do not envy you moving. Was a long 2 weeks when we moved from WY last year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Experience enormous enjoyment of an exciting, exceedingly excellent, extraordinarily exceptional morning everyone,

It should be a nice 71 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. That is, if the weather people are to be believed, although I don't think they've been right a single day this month. Take yesterday, for instance. It was supposed to be 73 but no, it was 77. I'm beginning to think that the weather people aren't completely reliable. Oh, and by the way, you really can take yesterday, it's all used up and we're finished with it. Take it if you wish, but what you'll do with a used day is beyond me.

Today we celebrate the tireless efforts of the most commonly used, yet often least appreciated, letter of our alphabet, the trustworthy, stalwart letter "E". All praise be with the letter "E", without whom our communications would be far more difficult.

Twas brillig, and… oh, wait, wrong story. This, contrary to all other reports, is the true story of the dancing tattiebogle, who came down from the mountain riding a centaur… no, wait, that's wrong, too. Okay, see, a leprechaun, a dragon, and an elf walk into a bar…

Join us tomorrow for a fun filled frolic with the fabulous letter "F". You won't want to miss this one, fellow fantasy fans.

If I keep writing these, I might become well versed enough in the language to write the next "Great American greeting card". It would be the hallmark of my career. Fame and fortune await. You can all say you knew me when.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and experience enormous enjoyment of an exciting, exceedingly excellent, extraordinarily exceptional day everyone.


----------



## Festus56

DBob can I get your autograph before you become famous ? Like your posts !!


----------



## dawsonbob

Of course, Mark, anytime you run into me at the coffee shop, I'll be more than happy to sign an autograph. More than happy.

Thanks for appreciating my posts. There are those who would call me crazy for some of the stuff I come up with, but I prefer the term "delightfully demented". It sounds so much better than "crazy" or "insane", don't you think?

Sincerely,

Dawson the deranged.


----------



## Grumpymike

I have this recurring dream of Dawson Bob with this dictionary and thesaurus held tightly to his breast as he sits in front of his computer … Bob you've taken the idea and ran with it … Love it keep it up.

Not as warm as it has been, this morning as I got the coffee it was in the mid 80°'s so I went out and did some pool maintenance, then had a second cup and admired my work … I suppose that I could 'call the guy' to do it, but I'm just too cheap.

It's right at 99° at midday and heading for 106° this afternoon under clear blue sunny skies and a gentel breeze.

Did I ever tell you how jealous I am of people that get free wood ? Well double it for the guys that get free walnut.

Y'all stay safe and well.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you did it as I knew you would meet the challenge and succeed. Well done friend.

I'm done for today. I petered out to early though. Another screwy night's sleep is the cause. I just can't justify pushing myself to get more done. I'm always concerned I could really screw something up or even worse…draw blood. Been there, done that, got the t shirt and wore it out more than once.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, and all the rest of you fine fellows, too, to be true.

Mike is closer to the truth than some might think - I really do consult both dictionary and thesaurus to aid in fabricating my wild adventures in Letter Land. While it is a little difficult and time consuming, I really do (so far, anyway) enjoy the challenge of coming up with different things for a different letter each day. I hope it amuses all of you, and anything that amuses you, just tickles me plumb t' death.

I might mention that I have had some experience over the years in writing silly stuff. I will confess to having been an advertising copywriter for many years. What? You didn't know? Well somebody has to write the copy for, say, cereal boxes and toilet paper wrappings, for instance. Now my secret is out: I've done this before. Please note that when I normally post here on LJ's, I don't normally do any research at all - I just go ahead and let 'er rip.

In case you're interested, here are the two things I rely on most often to get me through the alphabetical maze:

Grammarly, a nifty crutch for those of us who are not as facile as we'd like to be. Helps to prevent me from totally destroying the English language. There's a free version, at least for Macintosh, at https://www.grammarly.com/. You might want to check it out.

OneLook thesaurus and reverse dictionary. This is another free tool that I don't think I could live without. I love this thing and could spend many hours just playing if I had the time and a longer attention span. You can find it at http://www.onelook.com/thesaurus/. If you are anything like me, you owe it to yourself to check this one out.

Okay, I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today was hot, about 92 I think. About 30 minutes ago it rained for a minute. Now it's just hot and muggy.

DBob, thanks for the E.

Mike, I'm coming to Phoenix in a month. I'll be there for a week. Hope it's not so hot then, but I assume it will. If I was driving, id bring you some free walnut.

I got about 2/3 of my walnut stacked and stickers today. Should finish up tomorrow. There's a lot of wood there.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Anytime, Bill. In your honor, I'm going to make sure I use at least one "E" every day. I'll admit that I'm hooked on "E", man. I'm addicted and I know it: got to have an "E" man - I just gotta have it.

You do know that that that stack of walnut is enough to cause a lot of us to make a mess in our jeans. A really nice haul, Bill. Really, really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So true Bob. Try reading what you just wrote with no E's.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is one awesome looking stack of lumber. Makes me just slobber like a mutt standing in front of the butcher shop window.


----------



## dawsonbob

I can't bear the thought of an "E"less phrase. I simply can't bear it.

You do know, of course, that someone wrote an entire novel without a single "E", don't you? Personally, I think the man was demented, but I guess he had fun with it. Just goes to show that for any way to waste time, there's someone ready to jump on it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey, Bill M, I'm about 35 miles NW of Phoenix, in Surprise, If you have time stop by … I do have a guest room, and your sure welcome … even with out the walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I'll be able to make any road trips. I'll be with the wife and kids. We are sharing a car with my in laws.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a partly sunny day but, more partly than sunny here in NE Michigan. Lot's of clouds out there with bits of sun poking through. The temp is 70 with an expected high of 82 today and more T/S predicted.

*FF Bill*, you got a lot out of that walnut log. That's a great pile of lumber you have sitting there.

*Dawson Bob*, I echo everyone else, keep up the good work on the alphabetized weather report. I like it.

*Festus*, I have thought several time about buying that house just to sell off the goodies in it. But, I couldn't stand the smell of the house to live in while I did it. I even thought of offering to buy the contents of the garage and basement and load it in a trailer, but I'm in the process of moving and I don't have a place to put my stuff let alone that stuff. I sure wish I could though, they would sell it pretty cheap.

Well, we leave today to stay overnight down state to look at houses tomorrow. Time is getting short and we just started. We have already eliminated a few houses before we can look at them because they don't accept VA loans. Thank God for VA too.

I've gotta go for now because my wife is bugging me about another house she want's to look at. Have a nice holiday weekend if I don't catch up to you guys before. And, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's another pleasant day here, headed to the upper 70's.

You ever where you put something after a project a few years back. I'm searching for a roll of that iron on banding for Melamine. I used it 3-4 years ago on some drawers and I'll be darn if I can find it. I know I've got over 10' left. I just don't know where it is! You watch I'll break down and buy a few feet today and find that roll next month.


----------



## kelvancra

Don't know where the heat is headed today, here in WAshington. Made it to 111 the other day, so summer is official.

My first house was a two story stucco, with a drive in basement under those, in Bremerton, Washington. I dropped in after the papers were done and looked at the piles they said they were hauling out. I told them to just move everything to the center of the room and LEAVE it and I would haul it. They were happy to do so, since they didn't have a pickup.

I got in the house and there were valve grinders, new Binks sprayers in the box, a nice blender you could actually cook taters in, then blend them into mashed, a COMPLETE set of Fransiscan ware (including the gravy boat, a huge salad bowl and so on) and all sorts of other goodies.


----------



## kelvancra

NEVER, NEVER put things where you won't lose them. You might as well throw whatever it is in a washer or dryer with your socks.



> You ever where you put something after a project a few years back. I m searching for a roll of that iron on banding for Melamine. I used it 3-4 years ago on some drawers and I ll be darn if I can find it. I know I ve got over 10 left. I just don t know where it is! You watch I ll break down and buy a few feet today and find that roll next month.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Kelly.

Another nice day here after a good rain shower last evening. Keep things a little green at least. Headed to 80 today then get warmer each day until the 4th at least. Mid 90's then they say.

I lose things occasionally. Have been looking for one for a year now and have no idea where it is. Usually things show up after being replaced but not this time.


----------



## kelvancra

Temp is climbing slowly, so that means the sun is out and about. That, also, means the light is better outside, so I may take a walk about my shop to see if BurlyBob sat his banding down somewhere out there.

Pretty sure the solution may be to check each other's shops, regardless of if they are states away and if the item was lost only moments ago. For example, some things are impossible to lose, like that trysquare I was using moments ago, before I checked my shelves to make sure BurlyBob's banding didn't end up on one of them by mistake.


----------



## dawsonbob

Finally, friends, find a full-flavored, functionally fantabulous, funaliciously favorable, fabulously fine morning,

We'll see if 73 is what it will be. 73 under partly cloudy skies is what they say it will be here in San Diego today. I doubt it actually will be the forecast temperature. I still don't see any snow in the forecast, either.

Share with me today the rich fabulosity of the sixth letter of the alphabet, the famed letter "F". Far and wide you may search, but never, ever will you find an effing letter with all the qualities of our staunch friend, the letter "F". Kudos to "F" in all its storied glory.

It was a dark and stormy sunlit afternoon when suddenly… no, that's not right. Today's story is about Sasquatch who was tending bar at Hooligan's Pub, Shooting Range and Laundry when in walk a leprechaun, a dragon, and an elf…

Gee, fellows, don't miss out on tomorrow's exciting episode, the letter "G". If you ever wondered where to find the fabled "G" spot, then tune in here tomorrow for an all new episode. Don't miss it! I mean that now.

*I never said I wouldn't invent words when it suits me. If it was good enough for the great Lewis Carroll, it's certainly good enough for me. What wondrous words are yet to be, I wonder.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 64 at coffee time this morning at 7:00, as I had to get up early to get a shower and head to PT at 9:00…It was raining its butt off when I left home, and was raining when I came out an hour later, and it rained all the way home….It has slowed down somewhat, but still a good sprinkle coming down…It's supposed to quit in a bit, and clear off, but (?)....They worked me over good at PT…now I'm sore again…..

My daughter and family will be coming in in the morning, and they rented a pontoon boat for the day to spend on the lake….Gonna let the two boys fish some (1o and 5)..I'll prolly go out with them just to show them the lake….Then on Sunday, we'll go down to Gaston's Resort on the White River for Sunday brunch….On the 4th, I'll cook some dogs and burgers out on the grill for supper, then go down to the dam to watch the fireworks…That's our usual thing to do….


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a fine day to stack some fwalnut. It's been sunny, cloudy, rainy, hot and cool today, but never at the same time. It's rained a lot all around us, but here we just got enough to speckle the dust in the last two days. I could use a bit of Dons rain. I thinks it's gonna be a dry summer.

Speaking of fwalnut, it's all stacked and ready to dry for a year or so. I'll post one last picture for you all to drool over.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I saw what you did there  That really is some good looking fwalnut. It must be fh*ll knowing that you have to wait what seems an eternity beFore you can use it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well here it is right at midday and time to put some groceries down my neck … Right now it's 99° and heading for 107° later today, Warm but tolerable after that heat wave we had. Clear blue skies and just enough breeze to flutter the flag.

Bbob, I can surely relate to not finding something ya know ya have. ... With me it was Hose washers, I hunted for days, then off to the store and bought some … well as I went to put them away … Found 'em!!

Rick, I have fond memories of watching the fireworks at the dam … Trueman Dam in Warsaw … We found a spot on the hill just above the dam and we would sit in the PU and watch the show, as we picnicked, then we were at home while the crowds were still trying to get out of the parking lot … Nanner, Nanner.

I really think that people with huge stacks of walnut really suck! As I slither off into the shadows drooling and dreaming.

Y'all be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Golly gee, guys, go get a grandly great, gloriously gorgeous, gratifyingly groovy morning,

72 degrees with partly cloudy - well, it will be when some of these clouds break up - day here in San Diego today. It's nice enough out, I suppose, but nothing special. Now if it were to start snowing, why, that would really be something, now wouldn't it? Well, wouldn't it?

Today, group, we celebrate the rich, gooey goodness of the Grand letter "G", which has toiled so long and so well in the alphabetical fields, never complaining but always serving so well. Gee,"G", gladly we salute your gallant efforts.

Gloomy. That's what it was in the brightly lit depths of Hooligan's Grand Emporium, Massage Parlor, and Cabbage Exchange that after-morn. "What'll it be, gentle… uh… things," Sasquatch, the big mouthed bartender, asked of the leprechaun, the dragon and the elf who now sat before him… or was it after him? Sas' always did have trouble keeping those things straight…

Now that you know where to find the "G" spot, come back tomorrow for a happy, heartwarming time with the letter "H". Hyperbole? Hardly. Just good, honest reporting here (after all, we're not CNN, ya know).

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and get a grandly great, gloriously gorgeous, gratifyingly groovy day.

Great Scott! Why, 'pon my soul, I don't believe I've had to manufacture a single word today. Where's the joy in that, I ask you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon guys and gal. I worked for a while this morning. Now I'm back home. Late lunch done. It's in the 80's today with a few clouds. A pretty nice day, so nice in fact that later I will be grilling, drinking a few beers and sitting on my deck. I hope you guys have at least as good of a day.


----------



## Festus56

And a *Great* Day to All,

*Getting* hot here today. 85 and headed for 92 this afternoon. Maybe 100 by the 4th. Not a fan of heat here.

*Golooollleee* thanks for the *G* day DBob. You are *getting* the letters done like a pro.


----------



## dawsonbob

LOL! Thanks, Mark, I'm really glad you like my efforts so far. Tomorrow, of course, we'll visit the healthy, happy letter "H". You won't want to miss this one.


----------



## Festus56

I will be waiting DBob !!


----------



## dawsonbob

Happily have a hugely heartwarming halcyon humdinger morning,

71 degrees under partly unsunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to be 72, and it was. Almost. It was only 71, which is real close to 72. Maybe they're getting better? We'll see.

Here we honor the honest, hardworking hero, the highly helpful letter "H". Good old "aitch" is always ready to hold up its end - or middle - of a word, Noun or adjective alike. Here's to you "H", for all you've done.

… "We don't know, exactly," said the Leprechaun. "Actually, we may have wandered into the wrong story here," mumbled the Dragon, a little tendril of smoke coming from its nostrils. "What we're looking for," said the Elf while shooing a pesky Fairy away from him, "is a, well, we're after a"…

It's been a happy, heartwarming honor hosting the hugely popular letter "H," star of stage, screen and street corners everywhere. Be sure to come back tomorrow to meet the intriguing letter "I". "I"? Yes, "I". Can Dawson do the "I"? Find out tomorrow, friends.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a hugely heartwarming halcyon humdinger of a day.

"Well, blow me down," says I. "Another day without having to invent a word." Oh, well, maybe tomorrow I'll be needed for the "I's."


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, so much for the prediction of 71 for today. It's already 76 and climbing. It is rather pleasant, but still, it's way more than the predicted high. On top of that, there's no rain, no snow, in fact, not much of anything exciting from the weather people.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Getting a bit warm here. Was 70 early , now 85 and going close to 100 for the next several days. Using DBos's letter of the day it is just *HOT* here. Guess I will have to turn the AC on in the shop. Is already 80 in here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hope AC helps hugely, Mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it was a bit warmer today, but still not bad. Did some training in the morning then had a flurry of calls this afternoon. Vehicle accident, brush fire from fireworks, lady who said she was ending it all and drove her car up into the woods and barely hit a tree, ending with a 24 year old pregnant girl overdosing on heroin. She lived, but it's sad.

How about those h's eh.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy boyz,

You timed "H" just right Dbob, today was a hot one. "I" will be good for tomorrow. I can use some ICE. Hope you include it ;-)

I know just where you are coming from Bbob. I do it all the time. No right answer. If I put it away, I can't find it until I buy more. If I throw the extra away, I have to buy more in a few days or weeks. If I can find it, I don't need it for years ;-(

The walnut pile of Bill's reminds me of a friend who got a walnut tree his dad had removed. The log was close to 20 feet long and about 8 feet in diameter. He couldn't find any wood workers interested in it so he cut it all up for gunstock blanks. When he was asking for advice from stock makers, they were trying to explain how to get the nice figure in the right spot. He was asking about what to do with it when the figure was through out the entire log! What a waste that a good part of it didn't go to table tops or other fine furniture. Even worse, he gave the scrap and trimming to his neighbors for firewood. Not sure where he tried to market it or how, but what a waste! I didn't hear about it until it was a done deal and he was planning stock blanks.


----------



## dawsonbob

"I"s a comin'.


----------



## Festus56

I am learning more words here than I did in all my years of schooling.


----------



## dawsonbob

Including, I assume, the ones that I make up along the way? Not going to tell which is which, though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. The sky is blue with no clouds to spoil the view. Finally a day without rain. It has rained every day for a week or more, maybe not all day long, but everyday. The temp is 62 heading towards 76.

*FF Bill*, nice pile of walnut. I can't wait to see something made from it. Of course, I'm gonna have to wait a couple of years, but I'm excited just the same.

*Dawson Bob*, you're doing "Fine" on the alphabet weather report. It should be quite Interesting on the day before Independence day.

*WW Bob*, that was a heartbreaking story. That one hurt just a little.

Well guys, I'm still packing and tearing down. Boxes are stacked everywhere. And just like WW Bob's story, I'm burning all my left over chunks of wood that there is just too much to move. It tears my heart open to see walnut, oak, redwood, cedar and others turn to ask, (and not the wood). I hate moving. I wake up every morning in a cold sweat trying to figure out how in the heck am I gonna move all this crap. Sometimes I wonder if it would be better to sell it all and start over from scratch but, then again it took a life time to get all this stuff. I'm wore out just thinking of it. Wish me luck.

I'm gonna suck down another cup of coffee and then head out to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don I sure don't envy you packing and moving. I'm figuring I've only got one move left in me. Sorry to here your getting rid of all your wood. It would be heartbreaking for sure.

It's gonna be another hot one today low 90's. It's suppose to be that way for quite some time.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy 3rd of July to Everyone !! 60 here early now 78 and headed for upper 90's. But there is a 20% chance of rain this evening so will see if that happens.


----------



## dawsonbob

Indulge in incredibly impressive, intensely and infinitely interesting ideal morning, y'all,

74 should be the high today here in San Diego under mostly sunny skies.

"Aye, mates, it's the "I" we's honoring today, we is," says I. Immensely important, incredibly useful, the intrepid letter "I" stands ready to insert itself wherever needed, with little regard for its own safety. Cool as Ice, whenever called upon.

I'm having a very busy day, so I don't have time to update the story line. Sorry about that.

It's been incredibly wonderful hosting the immensely popular letter "I" today. Come back tomorrow as we extol the virtues of the letter "J".

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have an incredibly impressive, intensely and infinitely interesting ideal day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Did I mention earlier that it was supposed to get to 74 degrees? Well, it did - then kept on going. It's 80 at the moment and climbing. I'm pretty sure they got it wrong again. As usual.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon all you I guys. Don, I'd like some of your rain. It's been a bit too dry here. Hoping for no brush fires today with all the fireworks around. I guess it's about 90 out there.

Don, remember it's all so you can have a bigger shop…..every mans dream. I will never be moving, except for maybe moving my tools into a bigger shop I will build.


----------



## kelvancra

It's a gentle 104 today at 4:30 PM. here in Desert Aire, WAshington.

The wild fire, on the hills seen from our deck and southern windows, seem stymied by the Columbia River, between us and the fire, and the wind. Plenty of fuel, so the fire wants to crawl this direction, but the [currently mild] wind isn't cooperating. Thankfully.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
*Kelly* Hey man it's 106° here in the cactus patch … I don't recall it ever getting that hot (104°) any where in Washington State … man that's a killer up there …

Yeah Don, while your sending Bill M some rain, send some our way, we haven't had any rain in more than 100 days, and it's getting pretty … drier? ... Hmmm, ... well the Arizona fires are all around us, but no threat as yet, as they are far off in the distant hills.

Jumpin' Jimmeny! there's Dbob braggin' 'bout a 74° day …

Well off to dinner … be safe and be well.


----------



## kelvancra

We are in the Death Valley of WAshington. None of the news agencies pay attention to us. Often because they're whining about their less significant "hotter-n-haties" weather. 114 isn't uncommon here and 110 is frequent. Either way, I hide in the shop until the system can't protect me, then head to the place of housekeeping.



> Howdy Folks,
> *Kelly* Hey man it s 106° here in the cactus patch … I don t recall it ever getting that hot (104°) any where in Washington State … man that s a killer up there …
> 
> - Grumpymike


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy 4th to Everyone !!

Only cooled off to 70 last night even with a nice but quick rain shower. Now about 80 and headed for the mid 90's again. Going to be a long week as predictions are for 100 deg or close each day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Jumping jubilation, join a justifiably jolly, joyful July 4th morning,

79 and sunny is the predicted high here in San Diego today, if that means anything. Yesterday they predicted 74 degrees: it hit 85. How can we expect snow in that kind of weather, I ask you?

Jumping Jimminy folks, it's the jazzy letter "J" that's the jewel of the day. What could be more fitting than to honor "J" on July 4th. Without "J", would we have a July? I think not.

I'm afraid that this is another day when there'll be no update to the story line. Hopefully, we'll be able to rejoin Sas, the leprechaun, the dragon, the elf, those pesky fairies… and more.

Just as we jumped on 'J' today, chill with 'K' tomorrow. Be sure not to miss it.

Everyone have a safe and happy 4th of July today as we honor the birth of our great nation.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a justifiably jolly, joyful July 4th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, DBob and a happy 4th of the 3rd J month to you too. Here we have 80's and a chance of rain. Hope it comes. The grass is getting brown and plants are wilting. At least the heat is not oppressive. We will celebrate the birth of our great nation by going to my aunts house and spend the evening with family. I'm bringing a slab of walnut for my uncle to take to his neighbor, the walnut log donor.


----------



## BurlyBob

It wasn't to bad today only got up to 89. Suppose to be in the low 90's for the next few days.

I spent the day doing a PITA job. I stood on my driveway from around 10am till 5pm melt range lead into ingots. The stuff has been parked in my way for way to long. 9 coffee cans=216 ingots. That should do me for a while.

Hope every one is having a good 4th.


----------



## dawsonbob

That'll be a fair bit of shooting, Bob. Out of curiosity, wasn't it a bit warm out there for melting lead?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe he melted it ON his driveway.


----------



## BurlyBob

Why yes, it was quite warm and I did it inform of may all metal garage so I got to enjoy all that wonderful sunlight being reflected at me. I went thru 4 big Bubba kegs of ice water and still lost 5 pounds. It was one of jobs that's I've put off till I could standing looking at any more. Thankfully, now it's done!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, are you sure you got enough water?

Good morning all. It's a bit rainy this morning, which is great. We really need it. Rain threatened all day yesterday, but never came. I think the high is supposed to be 78 today with all clouds and more rain.

Ok, now just waiting for the K. OK.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's another beautiful morning here in NE Michigan. The sky's are clear and calm winds prevail with mild temps. Perfect! There won't be too many more weather related reports from NE Michigan. I only have about 3 weeks left here then it's reports from Mid Michigan.

I've been keeping up with you guys every day but, I usually don't have time to say anything. It's work, work, pack, pack and more work and pack. I'm exhausted every night I go to bed and then it's early rise and ton's of coffee to get me going the next day. Today I'm heading into town to get a u-haul trailer to move boxes down state to a storage facility until our new house is available. We get to move twice, Yippee! Anyway, here is what I've been doing. I keep telling myself, "it will all fit where it ends up, I hope".



















Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh how I don't envy you Don.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here today. Well it is 65 at least but headed close to 100 later.

Hang in there Don. After moving last year I am hoping to not do that again for awhile.

Watched a great fireworks display last night. 50 minutes of almost non stop. The finale was 7.5 minutes of flurry. One of the best we have ever seen.

Will be headed out in the morning to a wildfire up north. Will be at least a week and maybe more. Not sure if there will even be cell service let alone wi-fi. They asked Jamie to work also so will have good company at least. Will try to keep up here if I get a chance.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, my hats off to you for trudging thru with your move. Hopefully, in the end it will all be worth it.

Suppose to hit 96 today and 97 tomorrow. I'm definitely going to the lake tomorrow. Nothing serious just flopping around in the water. I know a couple of hidden places where folks won't laugh at a fat old walrus.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

This is the first time I've had a chance to get on our thread, cause it seems like we've been going non-stop….My daughter and family got to our house about 8:30 Sat. morning, and they had a pontoon rented for the day, so I went with them and picked it up around 10:00 am-6:00 pm….The boys (ages 10 and 6) fished for a good while, then swam, nd they had rented a big tube, so we pulled them all around the lake….the traffic was getting pretty bad with all kinds of boats, skidoos, etc. My wife and daughter fixed a big meal, and then Sunday morning we went down to Gaston's Resort on the White River, and had a big brunch…They have an exotic bird sancutary there, so I stopped and let them all see the peacocks, pheasents, guinnes, etc. Came home, and we all took a nap….Went to town and had the Chinese buffet…..Played a couple of games with the boys that night…..Layed around on Monday, then went back to town for Mexican food at El Chicos….and it started to rain, and rain, and rain….Did pick up some fireworks for the boys to shoot off here at the house in between rain showers….Rained all night and all day yesterday (the 4th)....I grilled out dogs and burgers and had watermelon, cantelope, and all the fixins'.....Was going to go down to the dam for the fireworks display, but it was cancelled due to the heavy rain coming down….so no fireworks this year…This morning they packed up and left for Texas, the wife went back to work, and I go to PT at 11:30…..So it's been a fun filled 4 days….I've wore out now…I'm washing towels, bedding, etc., so I'm still wore out…..But…once again…..peace and quite…!!! On the fishing: They bought a couple of spinning rods (I hate those things), and I showed them how to rig the baits, etc….They can cast really good for their age, and each one caught a smallmouth bass….they were exited about that…...I rigged each one up with a small tackle box of their own, and between me and their dad, they done good….!!!

It sounds like you guys have been busy too, and Don, like Bill said, I don't envy your moving….I'm never moving again….I'll prolly croak right here where I'm at….!!

That's all I have for now…better get showered and head to PT….Later, y'all…


----------



## dawsonbob

Keenly keeping kolossal kindness in kaleidoscopic kingdom of kool morning, everyone,

A nice, round 80 degrees under mostly sunful, but partly cloudful, skies here in San Diego today. It's cloudful right now, but I'm sure the sun is out there somewhere. It's certainly not the sunliest day we'veever had. Yesterday was predicted to hit 79 and, by golly, it only hit 84. Could it be that the weather folks are getting closer in their predictions? Maybe? We'll see.

Bill, wait no more for K today. It was somewhat surprising, at least to me, that "K" turned out to be the most difficult letter of all (so far, that is).

Don, I think Bill said it for all of us: Oh, how we don't envy you.

Keep on keeping on with the kingly letter "K". Kindly keep using the letter "K" as it konstantly wants to be used.

Alas, no story today. I'm working up what I would like to think is some good stuff for when we return.

Tomorrow we'll be kicking it lightly down the road with the lovely letter "L". You won't want to miss this one.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and keep kolossal kindness in kaleidoscopic kingdom of kool day, everyone.

Okay. I have to admit that I'm a total failure with the letter "K". If anyone else wants to try their hand at "K", go right ahead.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems that K likes to be found in the middle or end of words and not the beginning, hence your substitution of C for K. We're just happy you're trying DBob. I trust you'll do much better with L.


----------



## dawsonbob

You're right, Bill. Few good words, for our purposes, anyway, start with "K." I'll try to do much better with the loverly letter "L". I'm determined to make it all the way through "Z," even at the cost of the little sanity I still retain. By the time I finish with "Z," I may have taken up drinking.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks, well letssee, It's 10:30 and I got hungary, so I'm having an early lunch. It's 100° right now and heading for 106° this afternoon … not to bad for this time of the year. We have a few puffy little clouds on the horizon, but mostly sunny blue skies and a very gentle breeze.

*K*udos for the letter *K* there Dbob, I *K*now it was a *K*-challenge.

Had a relaxing 4th, didn't do much, I did have to make a run in to town and visit Lowes … there was no one there, and same thing at Wally World … Had a nice BBQ dinner, I did up some ribs and home fry spuds all on the grill, sure turned out good, and it kept the kitchen cool … only had to microwave some veggies, that was the wifemate's job … Then it was time or the doggie to hide under the couch …

*Don* I really feel for you having to pack up the house and shop, I send you one big *UGH* ... Oh by the way, just to add to the confusion I mailed a package to you today … no need to open it till you are in your new home, with the big shop of course. (We couldn't find a big shop so we had to build one).

Y'all do it safely and stay well.


----------



## kelvancra

If running around in the shop, it would have been nasty and time to go in, since the little air condition is hard pressed to deal, but sitting at the sanding station and running a carver, I didn't really notice it made 108 here in Desert Aire, Washington. It's back down to 102 at the time of this post.

Meanwhile, south of the urban ranch, the fire has met the Columbia River, so things are calm again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Leaving for a fire early in the morning. Here is hoping I can keep track of everyone for the next week or so. Hope to have we-fi or at least cell service. Where we are going chance of nothing. If not will check in when we get home.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be a hot one today 97+!

I'm looking forward to DBob's L day installment. These letter days are reminding me of when the kids made me sit thru episode of Sesame Street.

Ya'll try and stay cool.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lo, let's leisurely lead a legendarily luscious, luxuriously lovely, lollapalooza morning,

83 under mostly sunful skies here in loony land today. That nice round 80 that was predicted yesterday turned out to be more like 85 and scared the snow away. A pity, that. If we did have a July snowfall, we'd really have something to talk about.

Today here on Sesame Street, let's laud the legendarily likable letter "L." "L" just loves to be loved and lends itself to lucid writing: without it, we'd be lost.

Sadly, loyal Knights of the Weather Table, there's no story again today. Other things have interfered. I'll get back on it as soon as possible. Hopefully, it'll be a real lollapalooza! Love saying "lollapalooza."

On the morrow, we'll be makin' it with the mighty letter "M." Massive mystery befalls he who misses the majestic "M."

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and lead a legendarily luscious, luxuriously lovely, Lollapalooza day.


----------



## kelvancra

Little late in the day for it, but be safe out there.



> Good Evening All,
> 
> Leaving for a fire early in the morning. Here is hoping I can keep track of everyone for the next week or so. Hope to have we-fi or at least cell service. Where we are going chance of nothing. If not will check in when we get home.
> 
> - Festus56


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of love to all today on this day of the L.
I bought some construction lumber this morning to begin a prototype chair for my parents. I think it's gonna be a nice chair for my first nonrocking chair.


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy "L" day, Bill. That looks like a good start. Much to my dismay, I found that chair making is more difficult than it looks. I have every confidence that you'll make a good one, unlike the one I attempted when I was 15 or 16. That was a disaster.


----------



## kelvancra

Gaaaak

Hiding in the house and afraid to go out to the shop, for fear I might find my air conditioner melted. The thermometer claims it made 111, while I wasn't looking. It's okay though, back down to around 107.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning* all you wood *Misers*,

I was pretty much out of pocket yesterday, so I didn't get to post….It turned hot yesterday, and will be hot again today….It was 70 at 7:15 when I *meandered*to the kitchen for my first cup of sheep dip..!! Plenty of sun, hardly any wind, and the high will be 93…HOT!!! No rain in the forecast for several days…..Had to go to PT yesterday, and again this morning….They were closed on my normal day to go because of the 4th holiday….so now I'm back to back days…Nothing to report around here….no wood activities, natta…! It sounds like from you guys reports, it's hot up North, down South, and all points in between….Hey, it's summer…..what do you expect..? Them 107-111 temps are too much for this fat guy, so I'll look for a cool spot to get in…!!! That, combined with the humidity would kill me….especially when the humidity is 70-80%....or higher…!!
I wish I had a report to give ya'll on a wood project, but alas, it's not to be right now…*maybe*soon, I hope…

Bill…..Are you building just one chair, or a set for your parents..? That's one project I've never tried…It's coming along nicely, looks like, and I know from your work it'll turn out great…...

That's all I have for now…got to bget ready to head to town for PT…gotta be there by 10:30….Later, ya'll…


----------



## dawsonbob

Mightily maintain a monumentally magnificent, marvelously memorable matchless morning,

84 degrees under sizzlingly sunful skies is the forecast for here in San Diego today. Pretty sure it will reach that since it's already broken 85. It's our yearly July Fry, for sure. Another day with no snow on our vast plains. Okay, okay, they're beaches, but I can call them plains if I want. They're kinda flat, right?

Behold, men, as we marvel at the majesty of the masterful letter "M," in all its monumental majesty. Magnificently does this 13th letter of our alphabet labor to ease our writing struggles, but also reminds us that we're halfway through the alphabet. Mountains of praise on "M."

No story again today, I'm afraid. I'll try to come up with something over the weekend.

Tomorrow, we'll be giving the nod to the notorious letter "N." Not to miss this one neighbor, as we begin our journey through the second half of our alphabet.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a monumentally magnificent, marvelously memorable matchless day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Wait….it's afternoon already.
Getting kinda hot and very humid around these parts. 
Seems like just 13 days ago we were hearing about that oh so important vowel, the A.
Working the first day of a three day stretch.
Rick, I am making 6 chairs for my parents after this prototype. Thanks for your faith in my chair building ability.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, mercy me. It's hot around here. I'm pretty sure we topped 89, which is way too hot for me. Had to turn on my air conditioner for the last hour or so. That's going to cost me, I know.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be another hot one here, upwards of 95. Still plugging away at my projects till about noon 1 pm then I'm going to hide inside till it cools this evening. Woke up this morning the delightful aroma of a PO'd skunk. Neighbors must have one living back under their barn again.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Yep…...it's getting hot around here, too…When I rose for my morning java, it was already 78, plenty of sun, and no wind….The killer up here in the mountains is the humidity….Supposed to be 93 today…..Last night about 9:25 a heavy thunderstorm rolled in , along with some high winds, and it rained it's butt off for about 30 minutes….then it was gone….It cooled things down for a bit, and this morning you can't even tell that we had a thunderstorm…..No rain was predicted, but yet, thar she blows…!! No extra news to tell, so I'm outta here….I need more coffee..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Now note a nice, noticeably nifty, notably Nobel, nugget of a morning,

84 degrees under mostly partly cloudy, but sweltering skies here in San Diego today. That's what they say, anyway. They said that yesterday, too, but it rose to 88, and that ain't great. They also say that there's a 30 percent chance of rain later, Increasing to a 40 percent chance for tomorrow. All this out of a sunny sky. They didn't say anything at all about snow, which is darned inconsiderate of them, I think. By the way, we've already hit 84 on my porch. I'm fairly sure we'll break 90 today. I hate it when that happens.

Join us as we now nod to the Nobel, and necessary, letter "N." Never has there been such a nice, nifty letter to begin the second half of our alphabet. Never. All our praise on the notably necessary letter "N,"

No story again today, my friends. Working on it.

Oh! Tomorrow is all about the round wonderfulness of the outstanding letter "L." You won't want to miss this one, an ode to "O."

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a monumentally magnificent, marvelously memorable matchless day.0

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry, and have a nice, noticeably nifty, notably Nobel nugget of a day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy this morning here in NE Michigan. Yesterday was a beautiful day all day long, no rain and a cool breeze made living just right. Today the forecast is nice again today with temps around 80 with possible showers.

Well the moving saga continues. We lost the house we were trying for. The home owner is in his 80's and doesn't trust anyone, least of all the government. So, when we offered him a price and to be paid for by the VA, he balked. He said he doesn't trust the VA. That was the second time around with him and we finally told our agent to forget it, we'll look for another place. So, we are back to square one. We committed to and worked at an estate sale yesterday. And I walked away with more hand planes again. I'm sorry, I just can't help myself. Anyway I got one Winchester transitional #3045 and a Stanley No. 4, type 19. The lady next door to where our estate sale was, told me she had some planes that her late husband had. She ended up bringing them over for me to look at and I bought them for $7 each. I'm foolish, I know. But, as I said before, I can't help myself.










Well, I've got miles to go and only about two weeks to get there. I'll keep checking in, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice score there Don.

Suppose to be a tad bit cooler today only 90 and a little lower the next couple of days. That should make it a little more comfortable in the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you pervayers of wood,

Once again… a hot day is in store for around here….I forgot to look at the temp outside as I went for my first cup of joe, but I'm guessing it was in the mid 70's already….As I type this it is 80, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and no wind…..not a leaf stirring….The high will be 92, so not a lot of change here…..I'm about getting tired of going to PT, and am ready for a change of pace….like getting back in the shop with a project, cause now it's too hot to get on the lake to catch the elusive bass…..I can suffer for another couple of weeks doing the PT, but not for much longer….

Don…..Sorry you lost the house you were after….I've never bought a house through the VA, so I really don't know how that works…..I was/ am qualified to use it to purchase a home, but just didn't…..I sure hope you find one you really like, and soon…It sounds like your time is getting short…..and good score on the planes….I would venture to say you have a rather large collection…..I'm not now, nor ever have been a hand tool person, and the planes I have now were given to me by my mother-in-law. I just cleaned them up, and restored them…..I still don't envy you having to move…..moving sucks…..lol..!!!

That's all I have for now….Everyone stay as cool as you can, and try to avoid the hot weather…..Later, guys….


----------



## dawsonbob

Our obvious objective observe an overwhelmingly outstanding optimum morning,

82 under mostly cloudy skies is what it is here in Dawson's Dreamland today, with a 20 percent chance of rain. Now, you and I both know that it's not going to rain, don't we? For that matter, we know it's not going to actually be 82 degrees, either. C'mon, man, why do they keep feeding us this… stuff. Next, they'll want us to believe that it won't snow this month, and we all know that that's just crazy talk.

Accompany us on this occasion as we offer an ovation, to the outstanding letter "O." Oh, the countless occasions this staunch, faithful letter has tirelessly borne the most important roles in our words are the stuff of legends. I can't tell you the entire story of "O," but, trust me, it's a fascinating one. Why, think of it, where, for instance, would even "Oprah" be without her "O"?

Story? Well, it's coming, it's coming.

The day after today will bring perhaps passionate praise for the phenomenal letter "P," preeminent in its position.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and observe an overwhelmingly outstanding optimum day.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I'm loving your positive outlook for the upcoming days. Also you helping me with my crossword puzzle. Thanks ever so much.

Yup, it's warming up almost 1pm and it's 88.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBob, it's good to be able to amuse people. Makes a lad feel like he's doing some good in the world.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I had to go all the way back to page 4 to find our thread…. I guess everyone is too busy to post, and if you're like me , not a lot to talk about, as the summer heats up, and ya'll are prolly in your shops….Another warm one in store for today…. It was already 75 at coffee time, which was 7:45…...The coffee was ready, but I was too lazy to get up then….headed for a high of 94, with plenty of sun, no wind, and just plain getting hot…..I wish I had more to report and talk about, but with no shop time or other stuff, my report is prolly boring…..

dawsonBob….Good luck in your quest to finish the alphabet….Can't wait to see what "Z" brings….!! But…there are all kinds of words for that one…..Zebra, Zorro, zilch, zetc. Go forth and conquer…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Properly process a phenomenally pleasant, positively prime, perfectly Peachy, morning,

84 degrees is what's on the docket here in San Diego today, beneath… skies. The actual cloudiness, or lack thereof, is yet to be determined. I guess we'll have to settle for whatever it is, though I'd much rather be able to control it myself. It's been warmer than I would like lately, although it should begin a cooldown of sorts tomorrow. Yeah, sure it will.

Please participate as we pile paeans of praise upon the positively preeminent, possibly priceless letter "P." Plenty of words both plain and ponderous rely on the particularly positive influence the letter "P" brings to the words of our own, and many other, languages. Positively Peachy is the prodigiously powerful letter "P."

Rick, you'll be back at 'em in no time. It'll just seem like it's forever. You're right: it's a daunting task I face, and some letters really are more difficult than others. The "Z" that you mention is going to be nasty, I know.

Story. Story. Yes, I had it here somewhere. Now, where in the dickens did I put that silly thing? I know I just had it… oh, that's right. I sold that story for twelvety-five dollars and eleventeen cents - give or take a duck, or two - to a producer, and it will soon be a major motionless pitcher. Not to worry, though. The one I sold him was a decoy, and I'm working on the real one.

Tomorrow, which quickly follows today, we'll quietly acquaint ourselves with the quirky letter "Q," which quietly awaits our quest.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and properly process a phenomenally pleasant, positively prime, perfectly Peachy, day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was a very busy72 hours at work with fires and bad car wrecks. I'm happy to be home. I'm not happy it's gonna be 95 today…..but not in my house or shop. The boys and I made fidget spinners this morning with leopardwood. It was the perfect prize.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hey, Bill, those are positively peachy! I especially like the leopard wood. As you say, they're the perfect prize.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that leopard wood looks amazing. I've seen fidget spinners all over the net. Haven't figured out the fascination.

I really found out just how good I am at sharpening and honing my chisels. I was using one of my Two Cherries,
slipped and put a real good nick in the palm of my hand. I mean a really nice clean 1/2" long slice. Coulda been a surgical scalpel. Sort of gives me a positive review of my skills, but not in a fun way. Guess I need to practice what I preached to my kids, Be more careful. I bled for a little but not to worry I'll heal just fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Bobs, they're the rage for kids. Liam has been asking for months to have one. I spent more to make one than to buy one, but maybe he learned something about working to get something you want. Ironically Cindy received one in the mail today from one of her hearing aid suppliers.


----------



## dawsonbob

Careful, BBob, we don't heal as quickly as we did when we were younger. At least it was sharp. Surprisingly sharp generally heals faster than dull, ragged cuts.

Tomorrow, folkses, we'll have the Letter "Q". Darned thing almost made me even nuttier than I already was. "Q" was, by far, the worst letter of all (so far, that is).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't quite wait for the quirky letter Q.


----------



## dawsonbob

Quickly, quietly, qualify a quintessentially quality morning,

81 degrees here in San Diego today under skies of some sort. They're kinda cloudy here and there, except where they're not. Then they're something else. It looks sorta blue in other places which, I suppose is better than bright, fluorescent green. Bright, fluorescent green just wouldn't seem right, somehow. Might as well have bright, fluorescent pink snow, too. Ugh.

Return with us now to those thrilling days of… Oops, wrong opening. What I meant to say was follow us now as we pay homage to the quixotic, often quirky, letter "Q." Yes, "Q," quizzical rascal that it is. That's enough about "Q": I'm all 'Q'ed out.

…and then, there's 'The Story.' Well, the story is that I actually got to work on the story this afternoon until I didn't. It may be entitled "you're somebody, till nobody loves you," or something else entirely. The very bigitude of the problem absolovinglutely makes me quiver. Say, how did that darned 'Q' sneak in there? I thought I was done with those. No more "Q's," unnerstand?

The day before the day after tomorrow - the day that follows this one - will be devoted to the remarkable letter "R." A good thing, too, since I've had it with "Q." Two days of minding our P's and Q's is enough.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and quickly, quietly, qualify a quintessentially quality day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Tomorrow will be a day after today, and on that day we'll really be rockin' the letter "R."

On a side note, where the heck is everyone today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll remind you that I was here this morning before you, impatiently waiting for the Q.
I took Sean to the dentist and then we went for donuts. Came home and worked a bit on the chair. I got the front leg joint done and it fits good and tight. 13 more to do. Yikes.
Second day in a row with 100°. No rain, no snow, no nothin. May hit 100 again tomorrow. At least it was cool in the shop and in the house.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yes, Bill, you were, but it seems that nobody else has been here. I'm afraid that the Q you were waiting for was a letdown. Miserable letter, Q. I'm afraid I'll run into other letters just as bad as I near the end of the alphabet, although I don't see how any of them could be as nasty as the Q.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quite.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I don't envy you dealing with that type of heat. Honestly for a fat old man like me anything above 85 is waaayyy to much. I hope you don't have many more days like that.

Today I got my new assembly table fitted to also work as an out feed table for my table saw. I'll post a few photos tomorrow. It's intended to be a bit flexible. I've built it to fit my various height needs for various projects.
I'm still plugging away at those D#$& kitchen cabinets. Those are a very slow process. I'm pretty anal about that project. Everything has to be perfect or I'll cuss myself for years to come.

DBob I'm looking for to another Quality positive forecast for tomorrow. You be the Man!!!


----------



## Firewood

A bonified gully washer in SE Wisconsin today. Some areas have already seen over 6" and more storms on the radar. Pretty rare to get this much rain in our area. Lots of road closures due to flooding. Some roads are washed out. I feel for those with flooded basements. Hope it clears soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Mike send some of that rain here to MO. It's bone dry here. Hard to believe we were dealing with monumental flooding just a few months ago.


----------



## Firewood

How quickly things can change. We have been there as well. So many springs start out with nice green lawns and then before you know it, your walking on on corn flakes. Wish I could send you some of our excess.


----------



## dawsonbob

Revel in a remarkably rich, refreshingly rewarding, righteously refined morning,

79 degrees under mostly skies is what they say it will be here in San Diego today. Ask me whether I really believe it. Go ahead, ask. Well, they haven't been right in recent memory, so no, I don't think it'll be 79. Another snowless day in the 80's is more like it.

Rip right in as we render rightly rich reverence and respect for the robust resource that is the letter "R." The letter "R" rocks, making so, so many words what they are today. Why, "Roberts" would be only "oberts" without the remarkable letter "R." What would happen to all the Richards is too unfortunate to contemplate.

Story. Yes, the story. Uhm-hmm, yes, well, y' see… what I mean is that, what I've got so far, is a cross between Lord of the Rings, Guardians of the Galaxy and something else, with a little Who Framed Roger Rabbit thrown in. There might be a dancing cantaloupe with a bad toupee playing Mozart on the Kazoo, too, for all I know, or it may be something completely different. I'm still working on it, y' know.

Tomorrow will be the day that isn't today, but before the one after that. On that auspicious occasion, we will slip into singing the praises of the super stupendous letter "S." Yes, "S" will get a workout tomorrow. It sertainly will.

BBob, I'm with you on the heat thing. When I was young I could strap a hundred pound pack on my back, all my ordinance, and force march 20 miles in 110-degree heat. Nowadays, I start whimpering if it's more than the low eighties and I have to walk further than across the parking lot. As Rick says, "growing old ain't for sissies."

Bill, I'm still with BBob on the temperature thing. 100+ is way too much.

Firewood Mike, welcome aboard. When you're done sending Mr. Bill some rain, could you send some to San Diego, too? We'd really, really appreciate it.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and enjoy a remarkably rich, refreshingly rewarding, righteously refined day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As much as I like snow, I'd sure trade this 100° muggy day for a snowless day in the 80's. No rain in the next weeks forecast, but the temp may come down a few degrees.

.....and what would the pirates do without the RRR.


----------



## dawsonbob

They'd be Piates?


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob you are quite the raconteur this morning with your righteous, ringing, rendition for the "R". I'm loving this!!

Got out after it early today and mowed the lawn before the heat set in. It's 77 now headed to the low 90's.

Headed out to do some sanding and prep work for the next section of kitchen cabinets. I'm hoping to get the carcass built for the 1st three. then tackle the raised panel doors. I'm itching to see what that new router table will do.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Early afternoon guys,

I just got through with a bite of dinner after getting tortured this morning from PT…It was from 11:00-12:00, and thankfully I only have two more sessions to go…My shoulder wasn't hurting at all till I got there…Now it's killing me….again….I've about had it with this crap…I go in ok, and come out sore as crap…..Oh well…so much for that.

It was 78 at coffee time at about 7:20, then the temp starting moving up…and up…and up….till it got blazing hot, and it ain't done yet….The high will be 94, with no clabber, no wind, and just nothing but the hot sun beating down…Thankfully I'm inside where it's nice and cool…a nice 70 degrees….I think I'll stay here for a while….Like Bill, there seems to be no let-up around these parts, and it's just plan hot everywhere….even up North…!!!

daswonBob….You're moving right along with the alphabet…You also have a very vivid imagination, too…lol. Ah yes….I remember the days of humping in the jungles with about an 80 lb. pack, toting the M60 and at least 600-700 rounds hooked up to it….I also carried a LAW for sometime, but finally got to pass it on…..in 110-120 temps.

It's amazing we even survived the heat and humidity of Southeast Asia….!!

BurlyBob and Bill…..You guys have some really nice projects going…Sure wish I had one going….Hopefully it won't be too much longer…

Welcome Firewood….to our little piece of the forum, and also to the madness…!! Glad you dropped by..Come back anytime, and tell us what's happening in your neck of the woods…..

That's all I have for now..got to get going on some other 'puter stuff…Stay cool as you can…Stay out of the heat.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I was pretty sure you would identify with that! Once you've been and done, you don't really forget it.

Folks, I told you the prediction of 79 was bogus. Didn't I tell you? I'm sure I did. Well, it hit 85, and it's still climbing. So much for 79.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, guys, I had some time todayto work on "The Story.' I don't know if we can get it all on here, but let's try. Give it a read and let me know what you think.

The story so far is about Sasquatch, who tends bar in a place called Hooligan's. A leprechaun, a dragon, and an elf walk into the bar where they meet Sas, who asks what they'll have. We don't know, exactly," said the Leprechaun. "Actually, we may have wandered into the wrong story here," mumbled the Dragon, a little tendril of smoke coming from its nostrils. "What we're looking for," said the Elf while shooing a pesky Fairy away from him, "is a, well, we're after a… a…

"Well, speak up, and be quick about it. Just what is it you're after," asked Sas suspiciously, "and just what kind of a place do you think we're running here?"

"Oh, we're pretty sure we know what kind of a place this is," said the Leprechaun casting a baleful eye at the roomful of cryptids, with not a human in sight. "and we're pretty sure we've come to the right place to find what we're looking for."

"And just what exactly would that be?" an irritated Sas asked again.

"Well, to be honest," said the elf, "we're looking for some mythical creatures called… called… umm, humans." "They may not even really exist," he continued, "But if they do, we think this would be the place to find them."

"We'd also like some beer," the dragon chimed in. "Chasing mythical creatures makes me really thirsty."

"Everything makes you thirsty," said Lep. " and I wish you'd put out that cigar. It stinks"

'Sorry", said Drag, another tendril of smoke curling up. "Hard to break the habit, y' know?"

"Why, humans aren't mythical at all," said Sas. "My own cousin, twice removed, is a human. Sir Yeti of Ohio, he's called." "But why would the likes of you, mangy, scroungy things that you are, be interested in humans?" he asked while drawing a beer for Drag. Drag nodded vigorously to indicate that it was, indeed, a good drawing and that he would like one, please.

"Well, y' see, it's like this," said Elf, whose name really was Elf, "we need them to aid us in our Quest"

"And just what kind of a 'Quest' would you three be on," Asked Sas tapping the toe of a size 26 shoe on the ground, "and what makes you think that any humans would be interested in helping you, you… things?"

"Oh, not just any humans," said Lep. "No, the humans we're looking for are known as 'The Knights of the Wood Table', or so we're told."

"Well, you've come to the right place then," said Sas. They really are real."

"Really, really?" asked Drag, trying to take a drink of beer. It's hard to lift the mug to your mug without opposable thumbs, but that's neither here nor there, wherever 'there' may be.

"Yes, really, really," Sas said. "They meet here every time they meet here, which could be almost any time, but not this time because they're not here right now." "If they were here, they'd be sitting over there at the table with all the sawdust, but they're not, which means that they're not here, unnerstand?"

Drag nodded vigorously while asking for another beer.

"Now, what is this 'Quest' you mentioned," asked Sas "Is it a good one? Just what is it that you're after?"

"We," said Elf pointing to himself and his companions, "Seek the legendary 'Wholly Nail."

At this revelation, a gasp went up from every… creature in the room. 
Over in the far corner, a Troll fainted and fell out of his chair. An Ogre jumped on him to steal his wallet, and a table full of Brownies was all atwitter. Silly things, Brownies.

"The Wholly Nail?" asked Sas in awe. "Well, if anybody can help you, the "Knights of the Wood Table' would be the ones, I suppose," Sas ventured. "I know 'em all," he said, "and a finer bunch of, uh, human things you'll never find. In here. On Tuesdays. Except, maybe during 'Happy Hour."

"But who are they, exactly?" Asked Drag, while signaling for another beer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

About ten more M&T joints and it's ready to glue together.


----------



## Firewood

So far today, Lyons, WI got a bit over 8" of rain in the past 24 hrs. That's the highest recorded, but we all got our fair share. Sunny out now, still mid 80's. Dew point in the 70's, so it feels like low to mid 90's. I'll stay in the basement (mine is dry, thank God) and work on the beds for the grand kids. Fitting the side rails to posts today. More storms expected tonight, so I'm guessing it will get worse before it gets better.

Rick, I can't say I had the pleasure of enjoying the balmy climate of SE Asia. Closest I got was spending the summer of '73 in Ft Jackson. Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill! Looking good! You're really taking to this chair thing.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope all is well with everyone. Only 70+ posts and no time to read them all. Long days and very short nights here. %AM start and usually done by midnight. Finally after 6 days we have camp wi-fi. Had a few minutes to stop by and say hello when I could get online. We are in a 400 man fire camp near Zortman, MT but several are leaving for other fires in the next few days. Not sure when we will be released but maybe this weekend or first of next week.

Will check in later when time allows.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take care Mark. I'm jealous.
11,000 acre July Fire.
https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5313/


----------



## dawsonbob

Stay safe, Mark.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that's a great looking chair. How many are you going to make?


----------



## dawsonbob

Savor a scrumptiously sensational, spectacularly splendid, super supreme morning,

80 degrees under overcast skies here in San Diego today. The clouds are supposed to clear up to 'partly cloudy' later. I'm never quite sure what the distinction is between partly cloudy and partly sunny and mostly one of those things or the other. Are there set points where one changes to the other? Is snow involved? I have no answers, I'm afraid.

Share with us the sensational story of the stellar, stalwart, strikingly strong, solid, smokingly smooth Letter "S." Strong, surpassingly secure in the knowledge that it, and it alone, can give us such stunningly special service in so very many words. "S," we salute you in all your splendor.

The story. Yes, the story. Yesterday, which was the day before this one, I posted a very rough draft of the story so far. You might want to give it a read and let me know what you think. In the meantime, I'll get back to writing the 'further adventures' of our unusual heroes. As time permits, of course.

Tomorrow, as any schoolchild should know, is the day that follows this one, but before the day that follows that one. on that tremendously terrific day, we'll turn to the thrilling letter "T." Yes, indeedy-weedy folks, we'll truly be trippin' with the "T" tomorrow.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and savor a scrumptiously sensational, spectacularly splendid, super supreme day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite damp out this morning here in NE Michigan. It rained all night again and the fog is just now beginning to lift. The weatherman said we weren't gonna get any rain that it was supposed to rain only in the southern half of Michigan. But, of course, they were wrong, again. Anyway, it's wet which makes moving not fun. The temp is in the 60's and will rise to the lower 70's today.

I just thought I'd stop in and give everyone a shout. We're making the 300 mile trek almost every other day to look at houses and on the other days, we're packing. I've taken two loads of crap down to a storage unit down south and It looks like I'm not making a dent. I'm picking up another U-haul today so I can start loading my shop and putting it in storage, "cringe". I'm keeping a few things out so I can play with something while we're staying with kids until we find the "home of our dreams".

*Dawson Bob*, what an imagination! Keep up the good work, I love it. I hope someday they find the "wholy nail" only to find it rusted, LOL.

*FF Bill*, great looking chair. You're quite the craftsman.

*Firewood Mike*, Welcome, good to have you aboard. Keep giving us that weather report.

*Festus*, We need pictures of your adventures. Show us some pictures of the fire camp.

*Rick*, Only a few more visits and you're free. Yay!

*Burly Bob*, I didn't forget you. Keep working on those cabinets, there gonna be great, I'm sure.

Ok guys, it's time for me to head out and tear some more stuff down. It's very disheartening tearing the shop down. The worst part is my wife is finding nice homes but, the garage is usually smaller or non-existent. She keeps saying, you can make it bigger. Ugh! The ONLY good thing about tearing the shop down is when you put it back together again, it's gonna be BETTER. Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. Guess what it's hot and humid. The good news is there's a small chance of rain and it probably won't make 100 today. To be clear, I hope it rains.

After I make this prototype, I will be making 6. Presumably of there will be some adjustments, but it's looking pretty good so far. Most problems involve my mistakes and newness of me making chairs.

Oh Don, here's to one of those three hour tours landing you on an Isle with big detached shops.

DBob, I haven't had time to read the story, but now that I'm at work again for 72 hours I will find the time. From what I saw, it reminded me of Tolkien.


----------



## dawsonbob

I hope you do read it and can give me some feedback.
As for being Tolkienesque, why, I'd be honored to be mentioned in the same breath as Tolkien. Lewis Carroll (Rev. Charles Lutwidge Dodgson) has always been my real hero, but I should never even be considered in the same thought as he. So far, the style - if there is one - reminds me more of someone else, but I can't quite put my finger on who, or what, it may be.
I thought that having cryptids - mythical creatures - sitting in a bar talking might amuse a few folks. Let's see where we go from there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don sorry to hear your having problems relocating. Perhaps you need to find a plot of land and build the whole thing from scratch. I'm scouring western Idaho for a small plot for just that reason. About those kitchen cabinets. I'm making some progress. Today I glue up the 2nd one. After that I have to spend some time figuring out how to build the long one over the counter. I'll figure it out I always do.

Firewood welcome to the gang.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another warm day at camp. About 70 and windy all night and so far today. Maybe a chance of t-storms later this afternoon.

Camp is getting smaller. Maybe around 200 people down from near 500 at one time. This fire is pretty well under control unless the wind messes it up. We are right between the heli-base and the fire so get to watch the boys do a lot of flying over. Still dumping water on some hot spots in the rough terrain areas.

The first picture is a sunset over the fire a couple days ago after a rain shower. Took a few pictures of the camp just before sunrise this morning. Not the best but maybe you can get an idea when it had over twice as many people here in tent city.

Sunset in the west









our shower units









looking to the sunrise









south to the cook shack city









north to tent city









and a rainbow over camp


----------



## dawsonbob

Treasure a tremendously terrific, totally transcendent tranquil morning,

80 degrees under overcast skies here in San Diego today, just like yesterday. The clouds are supposed to clear up later. Will they? Won't they? I guess we'll have to wait to find out. One thing they didn't predict is snow. How can I get next to a snow bunny if there is no snow? Riddle me that.

Thrill with us as we tender tribute to the truly talented, thoroughly treasured letter "T," as it toils tirelessly in aid of our tasks. Truly tough, totally trustworthy is our tireless friend "T." Thanks "T," for being there when we need you.

Mark, those are some pretty neat photos. I almost wish I were there. Almost. You take care.

The story. Yes, the story. I'll be working on the story while waiting for some feedback the story I already posted.

On the morrow, we will examine the unbelievably unforgettable letter "U," you see. Unforgettable, that's what you are…

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and treasure a tremendously terrific, totally transcendent tranquil day.


----------



## Festus56

That is Totally a Tongue Twister Today !!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Totally, totally. Twisting tender tounges is totally terrific today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure miss the fire camps. This was my favorite….High atop a mountain in Yellowstone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok DBob, it's like Tolkien meets Monty Python meets our gang of weather watchers.
Took me a minute to figure out that Sas was Sasquatch.


----------



## dawsonbob

Sorry, Bill. It's just a rough draft so far and some things may not be as clear as they should be.

By the way, they will be meeting our gang of weather watchers soon.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I enjoyed it Bob and and am looking forward to more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good evening ladies and gentlemen, .

I scanned through a bunch of posts. Looks like everyone is busy, especially Don!

DBob, You forgot to mention we wouldn't have The Terrible Twos with Toddlers Throwing Temper Tantrums without "T"

The fire camp reminds me of an outfit my LB used to drive for. They had a contract with the Forrest Service to supply groceries. They bought the cheapest salvage produce they could get their hands on. One load the cook went off about black bananas! I do not recall what he was going to do, but he was not going to tolerate any more shipments with black bananas!


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I've been remiss. Besides, you've said it so much better than I ever could.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, Minor oversight or "senior moment" is more appropriate. One line out of 26 letters was just luck. What is the encore going to be? Are you going to start numbers after you finish the letters?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, after I finish the alphabet, I think some nice men are coming to put me in a special new jacket and take me to a nice, quiet room with rubber wallpaper. That's what I think. Never know, though…1, 2, 3…


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, I'm in for a penny in for a pound. I put together an assembly /outfeed table. It's not 100% flat so I came up with an idea to try a torsion box sort of thing. It's halfway done and it's showing little sign of improvement.
I'm going to finish it today and just live with the results. I've wasted to much time and effort on this stupid thing.

Suppose to be a decent day, mid 80's and sun.

Sure hope you all have a better day than I did yesterday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Utilize an undeniably unequaled, unquestionably unsurpassable, universally uplifting, ultimate morning,

79 degrees, they say it will be, under some kind of skies here in San Diego today. They are predicting neither snow nor rain. When, I ask you, will we get our snow and rain? We need to form a committee to get to the bottom of this, and soon. Otherwise, we'll have yet another snowless summer.

Unite with us again as we uncover the unequaled, the undeniably unexcelled usefulness of the unmatchable letter "U." "U," you might say, unquestionably reigns uber supreme of all the letters that follow "T," but precede the letter "V." "U" has the uncanny ability to unerringly uplift any word it's used in. All hail the ultra useful "U."

Well, as far as the story, I've appended some more at the end of this post. Hope you enjoy it.

Tomorrow we'll visit the visionary letter "V," in all its vivid glory. Tune in for the victorious letter "V:" you von't be sorry.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and utilize an undeniably unequaled, unquestionably unsurpassable, universally uplifting, ultimate day.

The story:

"The Wholly Nail?" asked Sas in awe. "Well, if anybody can help you, the "Knights of the Wood Table' would be the ones, I suppose," Sas ventured. "I know 'em all," he said, "and a finer bunch of, uh, human things you'll never find. In here. On Tuesdays. Except, maybe during 'Happy Hour."

"But who are they, exactly?" Asked Drag, while signaling for another beer.

"Who are they? Who are they?", exclaimed an incredulous Sas while setting another beer down in front of Drago. "Why, everybody and everything who's anything knows who they are."

"I seen 'em m'self oncet, I did." interrupted a homely Hobbit wearing a shirt that said 'Gryffindor across the front. He had a lovely Nymph hanging on his arm. She was wearing only a smile and some seaweed in a few interesting places. "They come to the Shire oncet when I was a lad, they did. Proper knights they was, too, if y' asks me."

"The Shire?" asked the doubting Elf raising one elfin eyebrow.

"Why sure, Guv. It were in the Wilshire district of L.A., it were. We calls it the Shire, we does. Never forget it I won't."

"Be that as it may. They really do exist. They meet here at that very table when they meet here." said Sas pointing at the large genuine Transylboogian oak table. The genuine fish fur trim set it off nicely, he thought. "They're all dedicated members of the Supreme Order of Lumber Jocks, y' know?"

Another gasp arose from the crowd, which was unusual since many of the room's inhabitants didn't even know what that was, and weren't equipped to gasp anyway, yet gasp they did.

"They exist, too?" asked a nearby dwarf while trying to steal a beer from Drago.

"Of course they do," said Sas. "Why, I could tell you stories that would make your hair curl…" Sas trailed off as he eyed the dwarf. "Say, didn't I throw you out of here already?" he asked.

"No, not me," he managed to say around a mouthful of 'borrowed' beer. "That was my cousin Melvin. Now tell us about these Knights, of which you speak"

"Well," Said Sas, "here's the story…"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to laugh at the hobbit wearing a Gryffindor shirt. Thanks DBob.


----------



## dawsonbob

No, thank you, Bill. If it gave you a chuckle, then you've made my day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy with a slight chill in the air. We've got another front swooping down out of Canada and bringing cold air with it. It's 66 now and will only climb to 69 for a high.

We took another load down to the temporary storage unit yesterday. This time it was a majority of my tools. The truck strained going down the highway with the load that was put on the trailer. We put an offer in on a house yesterday but, we won't know the outcome until tonight. It's a fixer upper to say the least but, I think I'm up for the challenge. It needs a boat load of paint and new "wood" floors. It has a 24' x 24' garage and I will have to make it bigger for my stuff and the wife is Okay with it. We'll see how it turns out. I can tell ya this though, I'm getting tired. Those long drives back home after every load is getting harder and harder. I can't wait til it's done.

*Dawson Bob*, You have to keep up the stories. It's a nice way to spend time away from reality. Who know's, it may become a book. There's so many places you can take that thing. Perhaps through the enchanted forest of hammer handles and the nasty rusty old forgotten tools of yesterday or perhaps the the quick and the deadly land of sharpened chisels and plane irons where Sir Charles the chisel handler lives. Anyway, those are my slanted ideas. LOL

Well guys, it was nice visiting with you this morning. I've got more packing to do. At least it won't be too hot to work. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don you keep hanging in there. You'll get done in fine style.

I got that assembly table finished. It turned out better than I had expected. It's not perfectly flat but quite a bit better than what I had before, 1/2" OSB on a pair of sawhorses. I'll post a few photos later today.

Only getting up to the low 80's today.

There was terrible tragedy yesterday here. A large community celebration with a parade, rodeo and vendors in the city park. During the parade a 7 year old boy riding a float, semi and trailer. He fell off the float and was run over. The driver never knew anything happened. The little boy did not survive. Just breaks my heart.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's terrible BBob. I used to volunteer at a lot of parades. We always had what we called wheel walkers. People walked along side the floats at 4 corners to watch for people falling off or onlookers who try to cross the route.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

I haven't posted in a couple of days for two reasons: (1)..Just don't have anything new to report it's the same old same old each day, and (2)...well…I don't remember what 2 was, but I know it was something important…..It has been especially warm here the last few days, with highs in the low to mid and upper 90's….Luckily we haven't hit the 100 mark yet, but with the high humidity, it's close to that with the heat index…..But..it's that way nearly everywhere now….Heck..it's summer…what do you expect.?? In fact, it was nearly 80 at coffee time, with bright sun, no clabber, and again..no wind.. But…last night about 9:30 we had a hard rain shower come down out of nowhere, and for about 30 minutes it rained its butt off….then it was over…so I resumed watching "The Walking Dead"....

dawsonBob….You're a real story teller, and a good story teller and/or writer has to have that vivid imagination..

I like where this story is going…..I'm waiting for the exciting conclusion…!!! I especially like the "Knights of the Wood Table".....Is it round, or oblong..? lol..

BurlyBob….Glad to hear you whipped out the assembly table, and if you're happy…we're happy.. Every shop needs a good table, no matter if it's an assembly table or a good work bench….both are very important to keep things straight and true….Anything above what you had is a vast improvement…...!! Sorry to hear about the death of the little boy…such a loss….I can't imagine what the driver of the float is going through, also….

Don…..I sure don't envy you having to load all that stuff up, driving 3-4 hours one way, unloading, and driving back to do it all over again….But keep plugging along….you'll get 'er done…..and again….good luck on finding the house you and the wife want….Unless you can afford to build the one you want, all places have to have work done on them after someone else has been living there….Each persons taste is different..

Now for my story: I actually haven't been in my shop since November, 2016 when I buggered up my hand, and then shoulder surgery…Not even turned on the lights, or ran the a/c….I finally went in and started looking at things…I noticed the floor was damp and wet looking, there was mildew forming on things, and the cast iron machine tops were beginning to rust some….All the drill batteries were run down, and my air compressor wouldn't

hardly turn over to run….oh man…it's disheartening….I just haven't been able to take care of it like I like to….I plugged in the chargers, but can't remove any rust or sweep, or anything….Hopefully it won't be much longer to where I can take care of things, as I'm improving everyday it seems….I'll be back in action soon….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Value a vastly valid, vaunted, vitally vibrant morning,

77. Yes, 77 degrees under those kinds of skies is what is called for here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to top out at 79, but went to 84 instead. Not at all conducive to a good snowstorm. Oh, well, maybe Tuesday.

Visit with us as we venerate the vital, vibrant, vigorous and versatile letter "V." Valorous and victorious is the letter "V," valiant in its vigil, ever ready to help us validate any vision. Vote for valorous "V."

Well, as far as the story, I posted some more yesterday. I'm working on more, more or less.

Wow! Tomorrow we'll be rockin' with the letter "W," in all its wild and wacky wonderfulness. Wait for it…



> *Dawson Bob*, You have to keep up the stories. It s a nice way to spend time away from reality. Who know s, it may become a book. There s so many places you can take that thing. Perhaps through the enchanted forest of hammer handles and the nasty rusty old forgotten tools of yesterday or perhaps the the quick and the deadly land of sharpened chisels and plane irons where Sir Charles the chisel handler lives. Anyway, those are my slanted ideas. LOL


Wow, Don! LOL! You have quite an imagination your own self. Good stuff, that. It, or something similar, may very well find its way into the story. I feel confident that if something happened to me, you could finish the story. If you ever get tired of moving, you could always turn to writing. Big money, y' know.  (that was a joke. I'm not sure what the going rate is nowadays, but before I retired I was getting around eighteen cents a word for stuff like our story. Needless to say, I got substantially more for advertising copy.)

BBob, that is a tragedy. Terrible for everyone. The driver, the boy's family, everyone. My heart goes out to them.

Rick, it's tough I know, not being able to do the things you want to do, but you'll get there. Just don't try to do too much and suffer a setback.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and value a vastly valid, vaunted, vitally vibrant day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bright sunny morning here in NE Michigan. I hope all is well with everyone. The temp is 64 and rising to 76 today, that's about where I like it. The northern lights were dancing in the sky's last night. If you haven't seen them, it's worth a look see if you can. Of course, you have to be in the northern states or Canada to see them. * Burly Bob* and *Festus* probably can see them.

My wife and I worked all day yesterday in the loft of our barn sorting out the things we can't live without and the the things we can live without. We found some things we've been looking for and found some things we would like to forget. LOL But, most importantly, we made the pile a little smaller for traveling purposes. I made two trips to the dump. I've rented another U-Haul so I could load up my lumber storage, which will be done tomorrow. It's getting down to the wire. We have the closing on our place one week from today. It's gonna be hard to leave this view out my window.

*Dawson Bob*, thanks for the encouragement on my imagination and writing. I have written before, but most of my papers are in the National Fire Academy library. I was in a program that we had to write a research paper to graduate to the next level. That's where I discovered my love of writing. I had one article published in a firefighter magazine many years ago. I love to write, but I love woodworking more so I don't have time to write. I guess that's why I'm so long winded on here with y'all. Thanks just the same. You know what's funny, I hated English class in high school and I married a woman that majored in English and has a Ph.D. in writing. She don't write anymore either. LOL

*Burly Bob*, Good job on getting your table finished. Did you put wheels on it so you can move it around?

*Rick*, I'm surprised you can't use a broom for therapy for your shoulder. Of course, I can't use a shovel anymore, my hands won't fit around the handle. LOL It won't be long before your'e out there in your shop making a mess.

Well guys, it's time to get back in the loft and finish the job we started yesterday. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Starting tomorrow we are back in the heat wave. Only 89 today. 94 tomorrow. 100 for Thursday thru Saturday.
Big change going on at the FD. Our deputy chief quit and we are contemplating not filling his position. Instead we would hire 3 more firefighters. This would make me into more of an admin job and not be on the truck anymore. I think it's a good idea, but I'm a bit sad about losing my time on the truck.

Don, time to start getting excited about something new…...building a new shop….that's exciting. That may make up for losing the view.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's mid 50's now headed to the low 80's. It's not suppose to get very hot for the next few days.

So here's that assembly/out feed table I built. It's on casters which is a big requirement for me in my half of the garage. I put a few coats of varnish on the top to make it easier to clean off glue. I built it with the idea of it being flexible to fit my various needs. The top fits on the posts, so it's an easy change from one height to another.
I pretty sure I'm going to do another height somewhere between these two. That torsion box honeycomb worked surprisingly well. I can't believe I actually found a good use for pocket screws. I really hate pocket screws but they definitely worked in this case. I'm going to have to cut a couple of miter slots in a day or so.





































I'm headed out the door to get some advice from my buddy with the cabinet shop about a 54" x 14" hanging cabinet over the counter. I'm making very ssslooowww progress.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wildly welcome wonderful weather with a wondrously worthwhile morning,

78 degrees under some skies is what we expect here in San Diego today. There will be clouds. There will be sun. We'll see what kind of balance they work out. Yesterday was to be only 77, but it hit 85. Not good snow storm weather. Maybe tomorrow.

Weigh with us the wonderfulness of the worthy and wizardly ways of the weighty letter "W." Never wasteful, always watchful, "W" waits patiently to work for us whenever we need it. Wow, is all we can say to all you've done for us "W." No, really, we mean it.

Well, as I said yesterday, I'm working on more of the story, and boy, does it need more work. But I've included some more down below, anyway.

Tomorrow, fellow weather watchers and letter enthusiasts, we'll examine the exciting but mysterious letter "X." Xactly, friends, xactly. Tune in then for all the xcitement.

Don, it'll all be over soon, and you can get some rest in your new home, wherever that may be.

Bill, I can understand about missing being out on the truck, but does the new position come with a promotion and a raise? Might be a good thing, after all.

BBob, that's a pretty cool table you have there. Looks like it would be really useful.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and wildly welcome wonderful weather with a wondrously worthwhile day.

Here's some more of the story:

"Well," Said Sas, "here's the story…"

"Is it a good story?" interrupted a nearby Gnome with a red cap and a pipe in his mouth. "Nothing I like more than a good story, unless it's an excellent story. Is it?"

"If you wouldn't interrupt, I'd tell all of you the incredible story of the Knights of the Wood Table, and the Supreme Order of Lumber Jocks. This is just how it was told to me by the wise and mighty wizard Bumfoozle himself," said Sas while wondering why Drago had six full mugs of beer, yet was signaling for another?

"Bumfoozzle?" asked the Gnome, "Our Bumfoozzle?"

"Yes, our very own Bumfoozle the befuddled," said Sas. "Once upon a time though, he wasn't befuddled at all, and in fact, was a great and powerful wizard, the wisest and most powerful in the land. That was before…"

"That's hard to believe," said a particularly persnickety perky Pixie casting a dubious eye on poor old Bumfoozzle who, as usual, was slumped over his table in a drunken stupor. "Very hard to believe. What happened?"

"Before? What do you mean 'before?' Before what?" asked Drago impatiently.

"Well, that would have been before she came along, you see," said Sas sadly. "She was really something, I have to admit," he said. "A nymph she was, yes, but not just any nymph. No, she was the nymphiest of nymphs, the Queen of all nymphs, and easily the most beautiful nymph of all time. Never in the history of ever has there been a beauty to match hers. Lucinda was her name. Maybe. Maybe it was Mabel? Martha? I'm not too rememberful of the details nowadays. Once upon a time, I was the rememberingst rememberer you ever saw, but now I guess the memory of those time is just not my cup of feathers." "I do seem to remember though, that she broke his wonderful wizardly heart when she left him for the bigliest, meanliest, most uglified green ogre that ever ogred anywhere, and that's saying something, and that's why he is like he is today, poor, shattered old soul."

"Be that as it may," he continued, " the Knights are famous far and wide for the wonderful things they've always done, and do still to this day."

"And just what is it that they do?" asked a voice from the crowd. Sas thought it might have been a tippling taradiddle, but he wasn't sure.

"Why, why, they go out on glorious, noble quests, do our valiant knights," Said Sas. "There's a seat for each and every one of them at the table,"

Which table?" said the taradiddle's voice again.

Oh, the knightly looking one over there," Sas replied. "The big, roundly square one. Or is it squarely round? I can never keep those things straight. In any event, there's a seat for each and every one of them, although some seats, the ones belonging to knights out on noble quests, for instance, haven't been used in a very long time. Nobody knows what happened to those knights: they're just not here anymore."

"What are the knights like," asked Lep, "Where do they come from, and what do they actually do when they're doing whatever it is they do?"

"Well, they come from many far off lands like Washington, Ohio, Oregon or that odd California, to name but a few," said Sas. "They do many wonderful things, these knights from afar, mostly involving wood, at least the ones who've been here lately," he explained. "Lately at our table, we've had Sir Rick of the kingdom of Arkansas, whose castle is high up in the mighty Ozark mountains. A renown slayer of bass is Sir Rick. Many fearful creatures roam the woods of those mountains, creatures we dare not talk about."

"Why not?" asked Drago.

"Because I can't remember all of them, so we'd best avoid them altogether," said Sas.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Not much change from the last several days, as far as the weather goes….just hot and humid….again…. As I sauntered to the kitchen for my first cup of joe, I looked out and it was already 78, with plenty of sun, again…no clabber, and a very slight breeze at 3 mph….It's heading towards 94, and this weather pattern will hold like this for the next several days, or weeks….We could use some more rain, and the weeds are growing fast…I don't know how with no moisture…..maybe soon….

Don…..I haven't found too many broom or hoe handles that fits my hand very well….!! That's what they make vacuums for…..My dad always said it was easier to pull a chain that to push it…..You're right though…it looks like it would be good therapy for my shoulder….maybe in about 2 years….!!! Don, did I tell you I was a pilot in the military…I'd pick it up from one pile, and put it in another…...Get 'er done, and find you a place to live…You would look out of place in a homeless shelter….!!!!!!

BurlyBob…..I sure wish I had yours and Don's weather down here….It would be just right for this fat guy…..And….that's a purty ingenious idea on the assembly / out feed table…A lot of times, a height adjustment is required on several different occasions for different projects….a low and high works good….A good torsion box keeps everything flat and straight….I put them on my assembly tables, out feed tables, and work benches….Stellar job, Bob…

That's all I have for now as it's heating up out there, and time to turn on the a/c to cool things off….Later, y'all

dawsonBob…...I think I was posting at the same time you were…I just finished reading more of your story…It is soo funny…!!! I have to say you do have a great imagination for storytelling….especially the part about "a renown slayer of bass"...Funny stuff…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from you Sir Rick.


----------



## kelvancra

Spoiled here lately. It hasn't gotten over 89 for several days and there aren't even any of those dark clouds that smell suspiciously like smoke in the skies.

I haven't got my shop all sealed or the HVAC in so I'm using a ceiling mount heater and a window mount air conditioner. In the summer, I can get a 110-114 day down to 89 inside, so it'll be much better with rock on and more attic insulation.

It was 89 inside the shop last week and I discovered a nice thing - sitting in front of my sanding table, grinding on walking sticks, all the air is drawn from the in front of the table and it's enough to make it quite comfortable sitting, as opposed to moving around even a little.

Burly, that table looks like it should remain flatter than the pre-Columbus earth and support one of his ships. Pretty slick that it can be broken down to manipulable four hundred pound pieces too 


My sanding table with nothing more than a piece of nylon over the sides, top and back, which made a HUGE difference in the table's efficiency, since everything is forced to be drawn from the front.


----------



## kelvancra

Too fun dawsonbob. Way too fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chair is all cut and mortised. Here is the dry fit. I'll probably do some sanding and then glue it all up tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

That looks really, really nice, Sir Bill. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to see everyone is still busy getting things done around here. We are home from our first big camp of the year. 12 long days in a row is enough for a starter run. Right now the team we were with are the only ones not working a fire in the state. Might be a long summer. Doing laundry and re packing as soon as we got home. Never know when the next call will be. Hope to be home for a day or two. Parts are in for a customers project I started 3 weeks ago. Need to finish it.

Don we had northern lights last night at the camp last night but was the sun setting on smoke from a new fire north of where we were. Was e good show but would have rather been looking at yours.

Congrats on the new job Bill. I know what it is like to be off a truck but is satisfying in other ways. Chair is looking good too.

BBob I like that table. Used to have a 4' by 8' one similar when I had a bigger shop. Not enough room now so might have to copy your idea.

Trying to catch up on the world as this is the first good internet in awhile. Right now it is time for a bite to eat and a well deserved beer in my way of thinking.

Check back later and have a good night.


----------



## dawsonbob

Xenodochy Xanadu morning,

Okay, okay. Sadly those are the only two words that I could find in English beginning with the letter "X" that aren't medical terms or from Greek mythology. Yes, certainly I could cheat and use words, and there are many, that begin with "EX." I could, but I won't. It pains me greatly to say it, but the letter "X" has me stymied. You got me,"X," you got me. "X" marks the spot of my defeat, something I never thought would happen. Even "Q" didn't defeat me, although it was a bother.

78 degrees under variable skies is what is called for here in San Diego today. I'm sure there will be clouds, since the NWS gives us a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms today. They didn't say anything at all about snow. I think that's discrimination. Yesterday was supposed to be 78, too, but hit 87. If they can be that wrong about the temperature, why not about the snow?

I don't know what good things to say about "X." It's a fine letter in support of other letters, but not so good on its own. You're a hard letter to work with "X," a hard letter indeed, and I'm glad to see the last of you.

Check below to see if there is more story, as well there might be.

Do not fail to tune in tomorrow when we tell you why we love "Y." If you have a yearning to know the "Y" of things, then don't miss tomorrow's expose.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an xceptionally wonderful day.

Yesterday when we left the narrative, it went something like this…

"Why not?" asked Drago.

"Because I can't remember all of them, so we'd best avoid them altogether," said Sas.

"We'd best avoid them altogether." agreed everyone all together.

"Uh, yes. Thank you," said Sas. "But I was talking about the Knights, wasn't I? Then there's Sir Bob, the Burly of the great Northwest territories. Sir Bob the Burly likes freezing while he hunts gooses and fishing. Not at the same time, you understand, but mostly he enjoys woodworking and lawn mowing. Oh, the tales he could tell of his storied hunt for the dreaded dandelion would send shivers up your back… but I digress, I fear."

Another mighty Knight, another Bob, in fact, is Sir Bob of the Western Wet. He lives in the kingdom of Oregon, I believe, and does wondrous and wonderful things, when he does the wonderful things he does, which is wonderfully often. Sir Bob of the Western Wet does wondrously woody things, too"

"Yet another Knightly Knight, you know, is the great Knight Sir Bill of the Flames, who, in the kingdom of Missouri, while taking Vorpal sword in hand, battles fires and does other good deeds. The very goodliest deeds though, may be the wonderful chairs and bars he makes. And he hordes something called Walnut, he does. Vast quantities of the stuff I hear. Vast quantities."

"Then, of course, there's Sir Yeti of the Big Block. Sir Yeti resides in the kingdom of Ohio, a place famous, I hear, for its rusty belts and salty roads. I'm not quite sure what those things are, but Sir Yeti has 'em. My cousin, y' know? at least I think Yeti's and Sasquatch's are related. Really don't know for sure, but that's what the wiz' said, so I'm going with that for now."

"Let us not forget Sir Don of the Nail Aprons. The goodly Sir Don is between castles at the moment, but still quests for estate sale goodies, where he acquires great planes. Noble is the quest of Sir Don. Noble, indeed. He of all knights may be helpful in the quest for the Wholly Nail, because he has nail aprons. Or maybe not. There's just no telling about these quests, y' know?"

At this point, Sas noticed that Drago was signaling for another beer. "Why do you want another beer?" he asked. "You have seven full mugs in front of you."

"I haven't been able to lift any of the mugs to my mug's mouth," said Drago, "and it's driving me nuts, thirsty as I am."

"I'm almost afraid to ask this, but why can't you lift them to your mouth? I don't see any seeable reason that you can't," said Sas.

Why, it's because I don't have opposable thumbs for grasping. Everyone knows that you can't grasp anything without opposable thumbs. Everyone" explained Drago patiently.

"You do have opposable thumbs, you dull Dragon. What do you think those things sticking out of the sides of your claws are? Who told you that you didn't have opposable thumbs, anyway?" Sas asked with an upraised eyebrow.

"Well, a rude red rhino told me, and who would know better than a red rhino without thumbs himself, I ask you? You know a rhino wouldn't steer you wrong… would he?" asked Drago, soon to be known far and wide as 'Drago the Dull.'

"Yes, I'm afraid he would, Drago. Why don't you at least try drinking your beers, ok?" Said Sas.

Drago had the hang of it now, and could only mutter "Mmmmpth" around a mouthful of beer. He quickly finished all of them, which didn't make him any the less dull. Sas had heard that Drago had won the 'Dumassity of the Year award many times, and was sure he would many, many times more. Sas would vote for him ninety-nine times out of ten.

"now that we've got that out of the way," said Sas setting another beer in front of Drago, "Let's all remember Sir Mark of Wyoming, a kingdom far to the North, just south of the place to the North of it. Sir Mark also works the wood, when he's not out doing noble deeds at firefighting camps.

"Nor can we disremember Sir Mike the Grumpy of the territory of Arizona. It's sure to be hot where Mike is, but in the bitterness of winter, while others are freezing, Sir Mike is smiling. Smiling, I tell you, smiling," said Sas smilingly.

"Then, of course, there's Sir Oldnovice, the renown woodster from that place of the oddest of the odd, California, a kingdom unto itself. Just turn left from anywhere except Portland and you'll be there," Sas directed. "Left of anywhere."

"Then there's Sir Kelly, recently come to table. We're not yet sure of the noble quests he's been on," said Sas" but we're sure to learn anything there is to learn."

"Then, perhaps most importantly, there's the great and noble Lady Cricket, who oversees the Knightly crew and keeps them in line, and at their proper places at the table, too. All Knights greatly respect the Lady Cricket, who does her job so wondrously well, and protects them from the dreaded spammer demons," extolled Sas.

"At the last, let us not forget the humble, lowly scribe dawsonbob, who strives to chronical all that happens at the Wood Table from his stool at a far more humble table nearby." This was a table so uglified it was rejected by the dumpster at Ikea, so Sas, the great and kind, gave it a home. Although no one was certainly certain, it was rumored that dawsonbob hailed from a place of magic and wonder called San Diego. Sas was more than a little doubtful that such a place actually existed, but perhaps in another realm… well, who's to say for sure.

"Well, those are the magnificent Knights of the Wood Table, and their scribbling companion the scribe, too," finished Sas, his appreciative eye on a cute lady ogre at the end of the bar.

"Okay, we know who they are," said the nymph with the Hobbit, "But those are some rather, uh, portly gentlemen. How do they all fit around the table at once?" she queried.

Maybe she's not as dumb as I thought, thought Sas, remembering the old adage 'never judge a book by the company it keeps,' or something like that. At any rate, he could see that it was time for an explanation to his bemused audience.

"Do you mean to tell me that you've never heard the story of the creation of the Wood Table?" asked Sas with a sigh. He had a feeling it was going to be a long, long night, and he hated those like he hated Brussels Sprouts on Thursdays. He had never had Brussels Sprouts on any day, but he was sure he would hate them. Loathe, abominate, abhor and despise them. Yuck. Now a nice apple pie, he thought, would be a tasty thing, a tasty thing indeed. It crossed his mind that if he sent everyone away and closed the bar, he could go and find some apple pie. Then he remberified the cute lady ogre at the end of the bar, and the story he had to tell, so without so much as a bite of pie, he began The tale of the Table.

"Well, there's a fair bit of magic in that old table," he began, "and not minor magic, either. There was major magic in the creation of that old table," he told them. "Mighty major magic, the like of which hasn't been seen since, well, since before Her, because, you see, it was our very own Bumfoozzle who conjured it into being that dark, dark night so long ago."

"Now, to be honest about it, it wasn't supposed to be a table. Bumfoozzzle had just gotten a shiny new MagiWood® wand, imported all the way from San Diego. It was the first time he'd tried it and, you know how he is, he was excited and didn't read the instructions. What's worse, he didn't realize it came from the MagiWood® factory fully charged, and set on high."


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob you be one of the most imaginative sorts there ever was!! I do believe you missed your calling, writing medieval fantasy tales of high adventure and wondrous deeds of valor and courage.

So I knocked out a 54"x 24" by 14" cabinet today. It's getting easier. Well it was till "Stick in the Mud " came in a muddied the water, AGAIN!!! I've decided to just do it and not talk with her about it. This will make you all laugh. I've got a wall full of clamps and today I had to buy 4 more because mine were either to short or way to long. But it's coming together albeit much slower than I had envisioned.

I appreciate all your comments about that table. I've been using it for this cabinet project and, Wow. Why did I wait so long to build it? I've been able to cut really long pieces on the table saw with ease. I now know when I build the Roubo bench of my dreams I'm gonna be a happy as a pig in mud!

Bill is that mortise design on your chairs your own?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know how hot it was, but it wasn't as hot as it will be tomorrow and tomorrow won't be as hot as it will be the day after that and so on. Mom and dad cancelled their fish fry for Saturday because it may be 105.

I'm loving it DBob. If I send you a PM, can you eventually email me the whole thing. I think my son would like to read it. Isnt BobWW from Washington and not Oregon?

I'm gonna meet with an old friend tomorrow about building wood bases for concrete table tops their concrete company makes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, the mortise and tenon joint of the front and back legs is known as a Maloof joint. I used it in my rocking chair and thought to use it in my dining chairs.


----------



## kelvancra

I don't know if it's hot or cold out for the smoke in the skies. Coming back from picking up another craigslist buy, a four bag Jet like the one I have on the other side of the shop, the hills along the west side of the Columbia, near Mattawa, Washington, were ablaze.

Bob, I have carts all around the shop, including a less beefier version of your "poor man's accessory to convert tables saws to sliding table saws" cart. I lucked out. Habitat for Humanity had several rolls of laminate for around three to five each. I have enough to cover every surface and it's great for assembly work.

My carts are of my own design and when I built some cabinets for a local store, I sat them on top the table saw cart to make assembly easier. After figuring it out, they weighed in at around two hundred pounds. As such, when I climbed inside to drill shelf holes, I proved they could hold four hundred pounds with ease. That said, they pale before yours, which should tolerate six hundred pounds without flinching. Of course, the casters might be flat.



> I appreciate all your comments about that table. I ve been using it for this cabinet project and, Wow. Why did I wait so long to build it? I ve been able to cut really long pieces on the table saw with ease. I now know when I build the Roubo bench of my dreams I m gonna be a happy as a pig in mud!
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBob. I appreciate your appreciation. If you don't want her meddling in your making, just wait until your done like you mentioned. Then just say 'Oops. I thought that was what you wanted babe." It never worked for me, but it might for you.

Bill, I'd be happy to send you the whole thing when it's finished. That could be awhile, though. What I'm posting is a rough draft as I go along. Whenever I get the draft done, then the work starts: the editing and formatting. Things need to be cleaned up, punctuation corrected, words italicised, words made bold, etc. It will take awhile.

Boy, did I screw up and put WWBob in the wrong realm, or what? Don't know how I did that, but I appologize profusely (unless, of course, WWBob's happy with his new realm).

So far we have 3,397 words/18,176 characters in this thing. At 18 cents per word, that would be roughly $611. I'd never get rich at this rate, but I'm having fun, and so are you guys, I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A warm day here. About 70 early then up to low 90's this afternoon. At least we did have a little rain shower last night but did not do much for our drought.

Like your story DBob. Between that and the letter of the day at least we get to chuckle at something. Keep up the good work.

I would like to try Maloof joints sometime but need to get the correct bits first.

Had another call out last night but the owner told them we needed more than a few hours before heading out again after a 12 day run. That means at least one more good night rest for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's surprisingly easy to do Mark. You need a roundover bit of one size and a rabbeting bit of twice the size of the rounder. I use a 5/8 RO and a 1 1/4 rabbet.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep, yield to yipping, yelping and yodeling at a yippee morning,

79 degrees under some very skyful skies is what we're looking for here in San Diego today. There will be the Sunliest Sun. There will be the cloudliest clouds. How much of each, I can't say. I can say that it will be another day we're deprived of snow. Yesterday was only supposed to be 78, but was 87.5 instead. No wonder we can't get any snow.

Yes! Yes! We've gotten, although beaten and the worse for wear, past the nasty letter "X" of yesterday, and moved on into the yummy land of "Y." Why, "Y" is such a yum-yum letter compared to yesterday's wretched thing, that one could yodel its praises. "Y" is found at the end of so many other letters to give them an 'ee,' sound at the end. Kinda makes a word go 'yippee!' you see.

Check below to see if there is more story. Y' never know, y' know?

Well, tomorrow we hit the end of the alphabet, the letter "Z." It's a fine letter "Z" is, the very zenith of the alphabet, giving a fine ending to the twenty-five letters that came before. Don't miss tomorrow's Grand Finale, friends.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and yield to yipping, yelping and yodeling at a yippee day.

Just a wee bit more on the story today. Didn't have much time to write yesterday. Here goes:

"Now, to be honest about it, it wasn't supposed to be a table. Bumfoozzzle had just gotten a shiny new MagiWood® wand, imported all the way from San Diego. It was the first time he'd tried it and, you know how he is, he was excited and didn't read the instructions. What's worse, he didn't realize it came from the MagiWood® factory fully charged, and set on high."

"Now it's a well-known fact, known well by those who know the fact well, that MagiWood® wands are the finest, most powerful wands of all," Sas explained. "Tells you so right on the box," Said Sas. "I don't know how anyone could miss it, but miss it he did. Furthermore, he scoffed at the thought of reading the instructions. 'Instructions are for sissies," he said and took it out of the box immediately.

"A thing of beauty it was, too, magically polished by a journeyman mage, the MagiWood® wand lie gleaming and glistening there on the bar, pulsating with a gentle blue glow. Oh, it would have been the most beautiful thing you ever saw, if you ever saw it, which of course you didn't. But I did," said Sas reverently. "But I did, and take my word for it, it was a beautiful, beautiful thing."

"Bumfoozzle though, couldn't wait to try it out, oh, no, not he. He wanted to try it out right away, despite our words of caution. The fact that he was soused to the gills didn't help things any, y' know," continued Sas.

"Well, then what happened?" asked the nymph breathlessly while readjusting a bit of seaweed that had slipped.

"What happened? What happened?," Said Sas rolling his eyes. "What happened was that Bumfoozzle grabbed that wildly wondrous wand and held it high, high above the top of his wilted wizard hat," Said Sas.

"What shall I conjure with this mighty wand?" he asked in a high, trembling voice. "Gold? Jewels? The score of the next Super Bowl?" "No, I know. I'll magic up a great goose we can have for supper," and gave a mighty wave of his wand while trying to get out the proper incantation for a goose. What he got was a great flash of electric blue light arcing from the end of his brand new, super deluxe, finest-kind MagiWood® wand, which ended in a tremendous ball of fire and smoke at the other end. Lots of noise. Lots of fire. Lots of smoke. Lots of confusion.

When the smoke cleared, there sat an enormous roundly square, or squarely round, Transylboogian oak table with fish fur trim, and on the table sat a parakeet. A nice blue one, which quickly flew away.

"What happened, as near as we can figure it out, was that Bumfoozzle was picturing a goose on a table and, well, he got the table, but not the goose," said Sas. "But it is a nice table," he continued, "and enchanted, too."

"Enchanted?" asked the gnome with the red cap that said, "Make Transylboogia Great Again."

"Yes," said Sas, "Enchanted. For instance, no matter how many Knights, no matter how large they may be, belly up to the table, there's always room for them all, no matter what. It's an amazing sight to see, all those bellies bellied up to the table. Amazing"

"What happened to the parakeet?" asked the nymph.


----------



## dawsonbob

It already blew right past the predicted 79. It's already 85 and rising. How wrong can they be, and for how many days?


----------



## firefighterontheside

95 and rising here, but they predicted that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine here again with no chance of snow either. About 80 now but headed to the low to mid 90's. That is the forecast for the next week or so.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

There's only one thing to say about the weather out…..it's a scorcher….At 92, and headed up, it don't get any better…In fact, it may get worse….That's all I have to say about that..!!!!


----------



## Cricket

In case you were wondering…


----------



## Cricket

P.S. That, of course, doesn't include the heat index…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, about the same here Cricket. As high as 105 has been called for on Saturday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are gone again to another fire in the morning. Headed up between Cody, WY and Yellowstone Park. See how long this one lasts, it is in pretty rough terrain. Will check in if we have a chance and internet if not will see you all when we get home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good luck and stay safe, Mark.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's really quite tolerable here. Suppose to hit the low 80's today. I'm getting frustrated with my snail's pace progress on this kitchen cabinet project. Seems I keep getting interrupted with other things. I look at all the things in the projects section and in magazines. I want to move on to something else. Add to that the wife is getting worked up about a baby shower next weekend for the new grandson. I get to hear about all her "feelings"!!! Yesterday was the last day I'll be asking her opinion on anything to do with this cabinet project.
She can come up with the weirdest stuff. Keep your fingers crossed I make some actual progress today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I wish I had more to report on our thread other than the weather….But not much news on this end….Just trying to finish up with PT… I went yesterday, and it was one of the worst days I've had there….The gal that works on me was extra rough, and pulled and prodded on my shoulder….She kept saying " You're shoulder is awfully tight and stiff, and I need to loosen it up some"....Mercy!!! I was sore when I left, and can hardly move my shoulder this morning…..Thankfully tomorrow is my LAST day at the torture chamber…..No mas..!!! After 9 weeks or so, I'll take my chances of healing myself…..I'll let y'all know how tomorrow turns out…

Also….I'm leaving Sunday morning to head to Texas with my wife….My m-i-l's having surgery on Tuesday morning, so I'll be baby sitting my f-i-l who is in a bad way with his dementia while they go to the hospital…He knows nothing, or nobody, and just sits in a chair and sleeps all the time…So it should be an easy gig….Be gone a week, so I'll try to post while there…..? That stuff is bad news…

Bill….The prototype chair is looking really good….By the time you're done with that one, you'll have chair making down pat….The set of 6 should be a breeze to knock out…..Hopefully one day I'll be able to knock out a project….At least I know when I wake up sore or hurting, I'm still alive….!!!! It just takes a long time…to heal..!

BurlyBob….Good luck on getting the cabinets done, and good luck with your wife….Sometimes they can be a real PITA about things…..and change their minds about things every little bit….We all have to suffer with it..!!

Don…..Keep on keeping on….You'll eventually get to where you need to be with finding the right house and getting moved in and setting up shop….But I still don't envy you having to do it….

Mark…..Keep us posted on the progress you guys are making on fighting the fires….Sure hope y'all can get them under control….They are so destructive….

Cricket…..You're like the rest of us around these parts we call home….Just find you a good cool spot, and stay out of the heat, if you can….I've been to your neck of the woods, and it's about like living in Memphis…Too many people, buildings, and concrete to heat up…and highways and byways….

dawsonBob….I'm waiting on the letter "Z" to see what you come up with….Also…more of the story..Good entertainment….


----------



## dawsonbob

Zippingly zipping, zooming with zest and zeal to morning,

79 degrees under zunfully zunful skies is what is predicted for here in Zan Diego today. Maybe a few random cloudz here and there, but overall it's a zinger of a day. Znowless, but still a zinger.

Zaba-zaba-do! We haz done it. Zis, zee wonderful letter "Z" is it, zee lazt letter of zee alphabet. Zis haz been quite a journey, and I hope you all enjoyed it az much az I haz. Now to escape to that other land of wonderful creatures and Knightly Knights.

Zorry, folkz. No ztory today. I'll zee what I can come up with for tomorrow.

This was the grand finale, the letter "Z". Th-th-th-that's all folks!

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and zip with zest and zeal into a fantastic day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Zowie Bob you made it all the way thru the alphabet with out a stumble … I was sorta teasing when I threw out the challenge to do the alphabet, but you picked it up and ran with it to the Z zone and scored … Rah, Rah, sis boom bah.

True to the weather pattern for the last part of July, the temps are running in the low triple digits with high humidity as the monsoon weather sets in … We've had a few sprinkles of rain, but not enough to stop irrigating … Lots of flash flooding north of us, one of them killed 9 people, soo sad.

With the humidity up we swelter at 105° like being in a sauna … But it's over in a few weeks, then back to the dry heat.

Shop stuff: The other day I gave my neighbor a cutting board with two inlays that I had made out of left over scraps … Well she took it to work and showed it off, and posted pictures on Facebook … I now have three yep 3 orders at $80 a piece, for something like it but not the same. 
Now I'm working on a gun storage box for an antique pistol … and he wants a secret latch on the box … any ideas?? I'm thinking maybe a magnetic catch of some kind??

Well be safe in what you do and above all, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Zounds! Wasn't sure I was going to make it, Mike.

This is the time of year when a little of your monsoon overflow sometimes makes its way out here. I'm hopeful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know what the temp was today. Suffice to say, it was hot. It didn't rain or znow.
It will be hotter tomorrow. Hotter than that the next day. My 25 year highschool reunion is Saturday.
Congratulationzzz to DBob for going all the way from A to Z.

I'm guessing this is the fire Mark is going to.
https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5386/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Z_Bob! That was quite a run. What about the obvious z word, zebra? Just had to ask ;-)

Looks like BBob may make progress on the cabinets while the wife is distracted by the shower.

Cricket, looks like you have an opportunity for fun in the sun. Plenty on the forecast!

Have a safe trip Rick, hope your mil recovers quickly.

Hope Son's move and new house are going well.

Too far behind to read all the posts.

Keep your cool everybody. Fall is a few short weeks away. Relief is in our futures ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick do I ever remember those days n PT. I know I pushed myself real hard. I had to get back to work. You hang in there it'll all be better down the road.

So I've got this cabinet 54"x25"x14" that I'm assembling today and gluing up. Now I need to find some 3" plus screws with a washer cap to hang it from the ceiling. Wait, I just got another idea. What about screwing a piece of something to the ceiling and screwing that to the cabinet? That might actually work! That is if I hit the studs correctly!

It's another dry bluebird day here headed to mid 80's.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girl, The weather is warm and muggy this morning here in NE Michigan. The temp is supposed to reach 90 today, yesterday it was downright hot at 94 and sticky.

This will be my last report from the NE region of Michigan as we are trying to move the bulk of our belongings to storage tomorrow, computer and all. Yesterday was a killer for me and my wife. We moved a trailer load of lumber to our storage unit and it just about killed us. I didn't realize how much I had. When we began, the temp was just right at 75 and a breeze but, after an hour, the temp moved up and the breeze quit. We were done in by the time we left the storage unit. I'll be glad when it's over. During this move, I have lost 10 lbs. in just sweat. Of course my doctor will like it but, it's killing me. My next post will come from down state. We signed a purchase agreement on our house in a town called Clio, pronounced with a long I, the townies call it CL 10. Anyway…....

*Dawson Bob*, I have thoroughly enjoyed your story thus far and the alphabetized weather report. Keep up the good work.

For the rest of you guys, I'll catch up with y'all in about a week. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly great, sensationally tremendous, phenomenally glorious morning to all,

Another day that they're calling for 79 degrees with partly cloudy skies here in San Diego. They've been predicting that all week, but I don't think we've had a single day under 85. Yesterday, predicted to be 79, was 90. I'm really curious about why they're so far off day after day? I'm sure it's not because snow blindness has kept them from reading their instruments, so why?

Happy to say that I'm all out of alphabetically sequenced letters, thank you very much. I'm sure glad that that's over.

WWBob, I thought about a zebra. In fact, it was the first one that came to mind. It just wasn't easily worked in, and so it didn't quite make the "Z" roundup.

Don, glad to hear that you found a place. Now you have to move all your stuff into there. Good luck.

Sorry guys, no story today. Sometimes things interfere and I don't get the chance to write. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly great, sensationally tremendous, phenomenally glorious day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

YEA !!!!!...I'm all finished with PT…..Today was the last time I had to go…..Now I'm sore again from all the stretching, pulling, prodding, and just general torture…!!!! Had to come in eat a bite of dinner, and take drugs for the pain and suffering I just went through…..No….it really wasn't that bad, but I am sore….It'll go away tomorrow..

It was 80 right before I left for town at 10:00, and now it's 95, and climbing….Quite a bit of clabber, and now the weather channel is saying rain by tomorrow or Sunday when we leave for Texas….We'll see how that plays out..

Bill…. My 50 year reunion was last year…Graduated in 1966…..I have become a cremudgeon since then….Have fun at yours….I've never been to one of my reunions…I didn't want to look at all them old people… I like to remember them the way they looked in high school…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, congratulations on ending your therapy. You should still do your exercises at home until that shoulder is as good as new. Okay, okay, til it's better. Good as new is asking too much from an old body.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick like you I have never been to a class reunion. It's one of the very few things I've ever been perfect at. that and not going to office Christmas parties. Congrats on getting out of PT alive.

I'm done for today. Woke up at 3:30am and never got back to sleep. I hate screwy nights like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

THe good news is that it has cooled down to only 99 out. It could be 106 tomorrow. It may not snow.

I went to a small school, only 68 in my class. My reunions have been very small and informal. I'm looking forward to it.

I'm trying to talk my dad into going on honor flight to D.C. He doesn't like flying or crowds.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, don't you just hate those days when it may not snow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are very few days that I like better than when it doesn't not snow.


----------



## dawsonbob

I understand, of course. You would be ecstatic, I would imagine if it were to snow tomorrow after the weather you've been having.


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily spectacular, stunningly stupendous, and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning to all,

I always wanted to use that word. I feel so much better now.

Yet another day that the prevaricating prognosticators are predicting 79 degrees under partly sunny/cloudy skies here in San Diego. Yesterday our '79' was 88.3, slightly cooler than our '79's for the preceding 6 days. Not a word from them about the snow problem, either. I'm beginning to think that they don't really control the weather at all.

Bill, I'd send you some of our not snow, but, well, you already have your own.

Sadly, there will be no story today, either. One of the things about this writing thing is that some days are more productive than others. Only a few words were written yesterday. I'll try scribbling again today.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an extraordinarily spectacular, stunningly stupendous, and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow. Bill you went to a really big school. My graduating class had 32. I graduated #27. Yeah I really didn't give a ShZt for school in those days. I remember diddely bobbing down the hall one day, my senior year. The principal saw me and called me over asking, "Mr. Pierce do you intend to graduate this year?" Well me being the smart azz I have always been said back at him. "Mr. Boyles, do you really want me here another year?" His answer was reply priceless. "Point well taken." I kept shagging it down the hall. I was never so glad to get out of that holding pen and get on with my life. I left and never looked back.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

As was the case again today, it was another scrocher….it was already 80 at coffee time, and the temp kept climbing till it hit 101…..Mercy, it was hot and humid….I just stayed indoors all day to stay cool…...as my shoulder was plenty sore from PT yesterday…..Speaking of PT…..I read some disturbing news tonight from our local newspaper…..One of my PT instructors was murdered by her husband early this morning, and then he killed himself…She worked on me yesterday, and she was such a nice woman…always friendly, outgoing, and we kidded a lot about snacks, naps, etc…..She just seemed full of life and happy….Her son found her and his dad….The husband shot her twice in the back, killing her instantly, then turned the gun on himself….She worked at the Knox Orthopedic Clinic in the PT depart. It really saddens me to hear of that happening to such a sweet lady….No further details are being given out at this time…..Don't know what the real reason behind the killings was about…

I'll be leaving pretty early in the morning for Texas, so I might get to report in tomorrow night, or maybe the next day…depends on the situation….So I'm fixin' to get the coffee ready for in the morning, and then hit the rack….I've got a 12 hour drive ahead of me, and the road is long…..I'll report in when I can….Everyone stay as cool as possible, and watch the heat…..It's not goodbye…..just so long for now..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a terrible shame Rick.

It was 107 here today. At least it will only be 103 tomorrow.
Reunion was lots of fun. There were 10 of us there. I was the valedictorian. My friend Valerie was second. She was there tonight. Good to see some people I haven't seen in 25 years. One a fellow firefighter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, sorry for your loss. She may not have been family, but she was someone you knew and liked.


----------



## kelvancra

Waited until it got cool (102 by the digital thermometer (high was 105)) and took the neighbors some of our tomatoes. They're growing like zukes.

Ah, class reunions with people you knew from forty or fifty years ago. A great way to see that age is really a great equalizers. The pretties aint, others are, and THOSE people, unlike me and Dick Clark, have grown up, a lot.

Wow, Rick. A few decades back, I was helping a gal with some legal matters and she just fell off the map. Two years later, I learned she'd been carried away in a local flood. Later, I was helping another gal when her husband took her and her family out. It's hard to grasp such situations and, from that, I offer my condolences, even though she was not more close.


----------



## kelvancra

Oneupmanship: Ours was 36


> Wow. Bill you went to a really big school. My graduating class had 32. I graduated #27. Yeah I really didn t give a ShZt for school in those days. I remember diddely bobbing down the hall one day, my senior year. The principal saw me and called me over asking, "Mr. Pierce do you intend to graduate this year?" Well me being the smart azz I have always been said back at him. "Mr. Boyles, do you really want me here another year?" His answer was reply priceless. "Point well taken." I kept shagging it down the hall. I was never so glad to get out of that holding pen and get on with my life. I left and never looked back.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## kelvancra

> That s a terrible shame Rick.
> 
> It was 107 here today. At least it will only be 103 tomorrow.
> Reunion was lots of fun. There were 10 of us there. I was the valedictorian. My friend Valerie was second. She was there tonight. Good to see some people I haven t seen in 25 years. One a fellow firefighter.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

I stand corrected. Now they say St. Louis hit a record 108 today.


----------



## ksSlim

posting to get to bottom


----------



## BurlyBob

Suppose to be in the low 90's today and pretty much the same for the next couple of weeks.

Looks like I have to order more wood for this cabinet job. I was hoping to get by with what I have but there's just no way to stretch it out. 200bf of red oak is really going to put a dent in my wallet.

I never understood what causes people to commit such horrid acts like Rick mentioned. The repercussions in that family will last for several generations. Just tragic!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning boys and girls, It's a little hazy this morning with semi-warm weather here in Mid Michigan. The temp is heading to 82 today and I'm sure it's gonna be muggy as heck.

I found a computer to hammer on at my step son's place. It's a little slow, but it will do. Yesterday was moving day and the weather predictions was light rain in the morning and then the rest of the day was supposed to be clear sailing. Well, that went down the crapper right away. It rained all day long and at times it was hard as nails coming down. The humidity was horrible. It was so bad that if you leaned against a building, someone would have to pry you away.

Well for the for the best part of moving yesterday. As you know, we are putting our stuff in storage until we can take occupancy of our house. The trip takes 2 hours to get from our house up north to our storage unit. When we left the house up north, I asked the wife if she had my keys, and she said "yes". When we got to the storage unit, she handed me my keys and they were the wrong keys. They were the ones to my shop and *not* the storage unit. She began her trip back north (4 hour round trip) and I realized I had given her a back up set of keys to the storage unit. That saved a trip plus we lucked out and got a bigger unit across from one of our units as those people were moving out of theirs. Everything turned out good for all of us. And all that time it poured on us. Sorry for the long story.

*FF Bill*, just like you, I graduated from a small class, but it was a little bigger at 88 and I try to attend my reunions every chance I get. I graduated at the top of my class, I think 80th is pretty close to the top, ain't it? And like *Burly Bob*, I hated school and couldn't wait to get out. I think I was a credit shy of successfully graduating, but I think they didn't want me back again. Of course when I got to college, I graduated with honors in Fire Science. It all depends on what you study I guess. BTW, I still hang out with the small group of kids I graduated with. We get together as often as we can.

Well guys, were getting ready to hit the road again to go back up north to get the rest of our stuff. It sure is hard seeing my tools in storage. I knocked around my step son's house all morning long drinking coffee. I'm ready to be settled in already. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

78 under undecided skies is what they're predicting for here in San Diego today, one degree cooler than they've predicted for the last week. I suppose it's possible since yesterday was only six degrees hotter than predicted, rather than the eight, nine or ten degrees above we'd been experiencing. One certainly can't expect snow under those conditions.

ksSlim, huh?

Rick, just keep telling yourself it's cheaper than having a cabinet shop make and install them. I'm with you: I can't understand people who commit acts like that either. Where does your head have to be to do something like that?

Don, you just may be the least enviable man on the planet right now. Like, no sane person would want to be in your shoes. Good luck with the rest of it. It'll all be over soon.

No story again today. Sorry.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a phenomenally fantabulous, wondrously magnificent day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well, tis warming up in the cactus patch, and the humidity is a killer … It's 94 right now at mid day, and heading for 97 today, but with the elevated humidity it's like being in a sauna … 32% humidity is a really high for us.

My neighbor has a Halloween thing he puts out every year, It's an over sized skeleton sitting on an over sized chair holding a sign that reads " But it's a dry heat" ...

Rick, I'm with you in the lack of understanding of why… It just don't make no sense at'all … Sad thing indeed.

Bbob, in a few weeks when those cabinets are done and installed, you will say t'wernt much of a chore after all, just whipped them out.

Yeah the high school I went to was 2700 kids and the grad class was 674 … I don't recall where I was in the line up, but it sure wasn't near the top … But fast forward 41 years and I went back to college, and I aced every math course they had …definite attitude change.

Y'all stay safe in your shops and daily life, and Please be well.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Well, since there is another poor slob from St. Louis here, I guess I'll throw my two cents in. Yeah, it was toasty yesterday, spent a few hours in a garage rewiring it. Did you guys know hot air rises? Had to be 110 plus in the trusses.

Back to work today, I get to sit in front of computer monitors for money in the A/C… Hopefully I can putter around in my garage shop tonight after the sun goes down. I have projects on hold too, all due to crazy heat.

Mike in STL


----------



## kelvancra

Mikeaeldarnold, on the heat rises thing, ha! Ran a couple more ten gauge lines for the collector and jointer. That required attic work. Probably a good thing there isn't a thermometer up there, and I only had to be there for about fifteen minutes.

Was eyeballing the eight overhead wires hanging in anticipation of a second bank of lights on a three way and, well, not today.

Burly, it's still nice looking at a two or three hundred dollar pile of wood and realizing it will be part of a facelift that would, were you not doing the work, cost in the thousands. As I pointed out to my wife, add int the cabinets, moving walls, a little plumbing, a lot of electrical, DIY granite and so on and we got a sixty k job for ten.

I've been convincing myself it's okay to tackle fiddle projects that place me in front of the sanding table (three sides and a top and attached to one of the two big collectors. Even when it's 84 in there, sitting in front of the table is comfortable. Amazing what just a little air can do.



> Well, since there is another poor slob from St. Louis here, I guess I ll throw my two cents in. Yeah, it was toasty yesterday, spent a few hours in a garage rewiring it. Did you guys know hot air rises? Had to be 110 plus in the trusses.
> 
> Back to work today, I get to sit in front of computer monitors for money in the A/C… Hopefully I can putter around in my garage shop tonight after the sun goes down. I have projects on hold too, all due to crazy heat.
> 
> Mike in STL
> 
> - Michaeldarnold


----------



## dawsonbob

Mikeaeldarnold, aka STL Mike, welcome aboard. Good to have you.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've been lurking for a while and have a couple posts here and there. Thought I'd throw my little anecdote in.

I used to work as a home theater installer years ago and I remember spending an 8 hour day in August in an attic pulling speaker wire and installing in ceiling speakers. Fun but miserable at the same time, especially having to lay across the trusses on top of the fiberglass. A shower never felt so good after that day.

Mike in STL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Other poor stl slob here. Not near as hot today, especially in the pool I've been in. Gonna go home and turn on the shop AC and get some work done on a recognition plaque for the DC that left. Then ill change my oil.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Mike in STL.

Sorry to hear that Rick. That is the kind of thing that definitely has long term repercussions in the family. It happened to my aunt about the time I was born. They had 3 kids. Two of them never seemed quite right. They were preteen when it happened. Incomprehensible at any age, but loosing both parents like that at a young age must be exponentially devastating.

50 years for me this year. I was 5th of 55 but I had early motivation. My dad had my brother and I crawling on our hands and knees up and down a quarter mile long corn field pulling weeds before we started first grade. Everyone else had TV and farmed with tractors. We used mules. Plus, when they sang the song about Christmas time in the city on the radio I would wonder why we had to wait out on the farm? I knew there had to be a better, easier way ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly fabulous, perfectly delightful, mighty marvelous morning to all,

77 degrees under mostly cloudy skies is that they're calling for here in San Diego today. It's completely overcast at the moment, and they said there was a chance of thunder storms and rain this morning. Who are they trying to kid? They may be getting closer, though. Yesterday was supposed to be 78 and it was 85.3: that's closer than usual.

Why, gol-durn it, ah jist didn't get no chance t' write yestidy, consarn it. We'll see what I can do today. A writer, whose name I can't remember right now, once said 'writing is easy: you just bend over a sheet of paper till blood drops form on your forhead, fall off, and form words on the paper.' Okay, I paraphrased a bit, but not much. All I can say is, it's a wordy job, but someone has to do it.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly fabulous, perfectly delightful, mighty marvelous day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I went home last night after work and made sawdust in the garage shop. It was actually bearable here in STL and the surrounding lands.

I've got two blower units from microwaves in my windows, a box fan in another window and a ceiling fan in the shop. Air temps were falling into the upper 70s as the evening progressed and there is so much air moving around, my shop is actually positively pressurized.

Anyway, it was bearable and I got some much needed organizational building completed in the form of some shelving, just need to sheet it now. Even with all the wind I was still sweating pretty good, but at least I wasn't begging for my next breath.

Appears to be in the upper 80s right now and I'm at work, we'll see how it is tonight.

Mike


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm working at my wifes office out in Union for the day today, but I need to do some work in the shop tonight. I'll probably still turn the AC on, but at least it wont have to work so hard to cool it off. I'm making a plaque for one of our Deputy Chiefs who has resigned. I am using a pretty piece of hard maple that I cut last night and put some BLO on. Tonight I hope to spray some rattle can lacquer on it and be done with it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

We made it down to Texas last night around 8:30 with no problems…The drive went smoothly , not much traffic on the interstate till I got to Ok City…..Where 3 major intersections meet, traffic was bottle necked up for over two miles…Man, it was awful….And it was 102 out, but once we got through that, the rest of the trip was pleasant…About Amarillo, we hit hard rain for about 30 minutes, and cooled things down a bunch…got in w/o a hitch.

My wife and s-i-l took my m-i-l to the doctor this morning to get some new dentures…Nearly an all day affair…I stayed home with my f-i-l, who has bad dementia….And in the morning they go back to the hospital for my m-i-l's surgery..Come to find out it's just a one day deal, but she'll be down for several weeks due to the procedure….So--I'm baby sitting again….Just had supper, and now we're all on our lap tops…..

Mike in St.Louis….Glad to have you on board…Come around anytime you have a chance…Stay cool as you can..

All the rest of you guys ….I won't try and catch up for now….It's hot, so stay as cool as you can….Later, y'all.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously superb, splendidly spectacular morning to all,

78 degrees under mostly sunny skies is the expected high here in San Diego today. Yesterday was only predicted to be 77, but it hit 85. They got it wrong again.

I'm off to the VA this morning gentlemen. I'll try to check in when I get back.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a stupendously superb, splendidly spectacular day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Up early DBob…....early appt or long drive to get to the VA?
Its gonna be about 94 today and then 100 tomorrow, but after that we cool down a bit. Highs this weekend in the upper 80's. Much better than any of the 100's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yep. Up early for me nowadays. I had to cancel today. My COPD is so bad this morning that I couldn't even take a shower, let alone go anywhere. I'll rest for awhile breathing straight O2, then I'll try it again tomorrow. Fortunately it was only lab work, not a real appointment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You better rest up Bob. Just sit back and think about Sas and the others. Plan to write it down another day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Funny, Bill, that's exactly what I'll be doing today. I have a little Olympus digital recorder that I take with me everywhere for notes about Sas and the gang. If I feel better later, I'll try to write some.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings from Texas,

It's not too bad out now, as the temp is 80, and it's a fairly dry heat, but it will heat up before the days' end…Yesterday the high was 100…..may reach that again…..

The wife and sister-in- law took my m-i-l for her surgery early this morning at 6:00…Everything went well, and it's a out patient type thing, so they'll come home after lunch sometime….so I'm baby sitting the f-i-l….Not much news to tell now..

dawsonBob….Sure hope you get some relief from your COPD….I've heard yo tell how bad that stuff is….Just take it easy and don't get in any hurry about doing stuff….It can wait for a better day….I underrstand about the VA….Been there and done that, and I have the tshirt…

Better get off of here, and try to get the father in law some breakfast, or lunch…..Later, guys….


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother did today start off in the toilet. Another mis-measure that I can salvage. I was driving my self crazy and it was a very short trip. I bagged it for a snack and ibuprophen. When I got back it I finally settled in and started getting things done. I started using that new router table of the stile and rails for the cabinet doors. It is a real pleasure to work with and obviously worth the money. I got 4 top rails left to route. Waiting for more wood to get here before I press on. Got to study up on a turntable cabinet next. Oh Joy!

DBob, take care of yourself. Like Rick said, take things at an easy cruising speed.


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally delightful, gloriously gorgeous morning to all,

79 degrees under mostlypartlycloudysunny skies here in San Diego today. No snow in the forecast, but as wrong as the weather folks usually are, well, y' just never know, now do ya?

BBob, those cabinets are going to drive you crazy. Glad you like the new router and table, though.

Rick, hang in there. Maybe the Texas weather will help your shoulder.

Yesterday just wasn't a good day, and I didn't get much done. I often rely on an oxygen concentrator to help my breathing. That's an electrically powered device and, yep, you guessed it, we had a power outage (I have to admit those are rare around here). My portable battery powered concentrator was working well enough, but I was worried that the batteries wouldn't hold out. Fortunately, they had the power restored in about an hour and a half. What caused the outage? It seems that a squirrel somehow got himself fried in a transformer, which blew a switch, and you know the rest.

I did get a little done on the story yesterday. It's pretty dry at this point. I need to go back over it to 'funify' it some. Right now it isn't silly enough for my tastes. It isn't much, but you can read the latest down at the bottom.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a phenomenally delightful, gloriously gorgeous day!

"What fantastic marvels shall I conjure with this mighty wand?" he asked in a high, trembling voice. "Gold? Jewels? The score of the next Super Bowl?" "No, I know. I'll magic us up a great goose we can have for supper," and gave a powerful wave of his wand while trying to get out the proper incantation for a goose. Unfortunately, in his condition, he stammered a bit. What he got instead was a great flash of electric blue light arcing from the end of his brand new, super deluxe, finest-kind MagiWood® wand, which exploded into a tremendous ball of fire, smoke, and noise at the other end. Lots of fire. Lots of smoke. Lots of noise. Lots of confusion.

When the smoke cleared, there sat an enormous roundly square, or squarely round, polished Transylboogian oak table with fish fur trim, and on the table sat a parakeet. An electric blue one, which quickly flew away.

"What happened, as near as we can figure it, was that Bumfoozzle was picturing a goose on a table and, well, he got the table with no goose," said Sas. "But it is a nice table," he continued, "and enchanted, too."

"Enchanted?" asked the gnome with the 'Make Transylboogia Great Again' cap.

"Yes," said Sas, "Enchanted. For instance, no matter how many Knights, no matter how large they may be, belly up to the table, there's always room for them all, no matter what. It's an amazing sight to see, all those bellies bellied up to the table. Amazing"

"Well, what happened to the parakeet?" asked the nymph who was, somehow, now wearing a cut-off T-shirt with 'Tickle Me' printed on the front, and seaweed down below. Sas was pretty sure that the words 'Tickle Me' had never been stretched so nicely before. Ever before.

"Well, nobody nor nothing knows for sure," Said Sas. "It was enchanted too, you see. It just up and flew away. No one knows where it went, but it whistled while it went. Maybe it was warbling. Whistling. Warbling. I can never keep things like that straight. Anyway, from time to time, there's a faint electric blue light over there above the door, and a little whistling noise. Maybe it's a warbling noise?"

"Why haven't we ever seen these 'human' Knights at the table," asked Lep suspiciously. "As far as that goes, none of the things in this establishment have ever seen them. Why is that, Sas?

"Why, for the same reason that they've never seen the likes of you. You simply don't exist, as far as they're concerned, and they simply don't exist as far as you're concerned," said Sas. "We all - on both sides of the story - hear tales of cryptids, legendary creatures whose existence is put down to myth or folklore. For you, and all the creatures in here, humans are a myth. Oh, they exist, allright," explained Sas, "but since you don't believe in them, you can't see them. Same for them. Since they don't believe in you, they can't see you. That's why you never see or hear them at their table, even if they're all meeting there."

"I can see them," said the 'Tickle Me' nymph, "and I know they can see me."

"Well, sure," said Sas. "Some creatures are kind of cross-overs, part of both worlds, as it were, and can see and hear in both worlds. I'm really pretty sure that things from many worlds can see you," he said looking at the 'Tickle Me' nymph.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

OK, got to work in the garage shop a little last night. Told the wife to keep the garage door down and the garage shop stays cool enough to be tolerable.

Probably in the mid to low 80s in the garage/shop last night. Not too bad with shorts on. Fired up the fan and the microwave blowers and got the shelving system sheeted and moved into position.

I still have to sheet the top shelf and build the cleats to secure it to the wall so it doesn't tip, but man it's nice having so much more storage.

We'll see what tonight brings, they're calling for thunderstorms after midnight and it's 93 at the time of writing this. Could be a shaky night.

Mike in STL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure hope it rains, Mike. We sure need it.
What part of Stl do you live in?


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a brief rain yesterday. Now it's heating up and getting muggy, hate that. Keep your fingers crossed for me I get some progress on the cabinet project. It's working into a royal PITA.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, 
Just outside the county line in the southwest vicinity. West of the Meramac, but over 700 feet above sea level.  I didn't get wet this spring.

Too bad the rain just made this town stickier. It's cooled off, but yuck, it's like maple syrup right now.

No work in the shop last night, per say. Made a trip to a fellow about an hour from home to buy his Central Machinery 110/220v dust collector. It's wired for 110 right now, but it's nice to know that I have options. $75, and it's lots quieter than I would have thought. The label on the motor has a date of 1992 or 1997, can't remember off the top of my head, but the thing really sucks!

I had a JET separator unit with better bags that I picked up for free in the shop already, so I replaced the Central Machinery separator.

Now, when I get the shelving finished, I can work on laying out the shop for dust collection. First priority, the Radial Arm Saw, that thing blows dust everywhere!

Mike in STL


----------



## dawsonbob

A sumptuously sublime, incredibly amazing, perfectly peachy morning to all,

80 degrees. A nice, round eight-zero with partly cloudy skies in the morning, then clearing later in the afternoon. Another snowless day here in San Diego today. What does this make - somewhere around 18,067 days without snow? Something's gotta be done, I tell ya!

I spent a fair amount of time yesterday working on the story, but not producing much that's actually readable. There are a lot of behind the scenes things that have to take place to produce a coherent story, and that's what I was doing.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a sumptuously sublime, incredibly amazing, perfectly peachy day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome to the new folks here.

Got home about 4pm for at least tonight. Hope for a couple days before heading out again. As many big fires as there are we could get called anytime. The biggest is almost 300,000 acres in the NE part of the state. At least we had great scenery at the base camp.

We did have a couple rain showers but not enough to put the fire out. Is in some really rugged terrain. They tried to use everything they had but decided to just use helicopters and monitor it until the snow hits maybe in Sept. Had to fly in hand crews with helicopters for a couple nights but they had a hard time getting to places where they could do some good.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, thankfully your not fighting fires in my piece of the west. After the last big fire season it's good to get a brief rest. I saw today that there were still some nice patches of snow in the Elkhorns and it's almost the first of August. Believe me when I say that's a very welcome sight. I've seen in the last several years when all the snow was gone by the middle of June. Lord Willing, we'll have another big heavy winter with lots of snow and I'll have sharpen my snow shovel a couple of times.

I picked up my order of red oak and it's really nice looking lumber. The color is all pretty much the same, a few knots and several nice wider boards. The price came in much lower than I was expecting and that's a relief. A little over $600. So I've got no excuses now. It's time to get this project finished!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly great, sensationally marvelous morning to each and every one of you,

78 degrees is the forecast for here in San Diego today. I have to admit, that'snot a bad temp.

Mark, good to see you back and resting for awhile.

BBob, Git 'er done!

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly great, sensationally marvelous day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A warm day here. 70 early and up to low 90's this afternoon.

Sure was nice to sleep in our own bed last night. Getting everything done and re-packed and now ready for another call. Added more things so can probably go a month without needing anything in the clothing / personal dept.

Maybe have internet one of these calls so I can keep up with you folks. I usually get to a service area for cell phones once a day when getting a load of water but that is all.

I do miss my shop time but guess will have plenty of time for that. Good money this summer will make for better shop time this winter.


----------



## Firewood

Kicking back in Konkel Park in Greenfield, WI. Listening to some jazz music at the amphitheator. The weather is here, wish you were beautiful. Still upper 70's and low humidity. Perfect.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a bit warm in the sun today, but bearable. Tomorrow will be 83 and sunny.
I got the incra miter gauge that I ordered from Amazon. I got it set up and I'm ready to make some repeatable cuts. Is gonna help a lot when I get to these chairs.
I'm off for 10 days and we leave for Phoenix on Monday.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly extraordinary, breathtakingly delightful, crackerjack of a morning to everyone,

77 degrees under mostlypartlycloudysunny skies here in San Diego today. Yeah, as if I believe that. Somehow, I don't believe it's going to snow, either.

Bill, have fun and be safe.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly extraordinary, breathtakingly delightful, crackerjack of a day everyone.


----------



## Firewood

Another exceptional day on the shores of Lake Michigan. Spending the day at Germanfest in Milwaukee. Weather is around 80. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will take this 82° day in July and enjoy it thank you very much. Grilling some chicken stuffed with cheese and having a Guinness sounds about right. I'll even take the 84 they're predicting for tomorrow. Gonna be even nicer while we are in Phoenix where it will be 100-103. Even that's better than the the 117 they had a few weeks ago.


----------



## Firewood

A different take on woodworking…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some complicated mortise and tenon joinery to use those boards to climb the pole.


----------



## Firewood

May be complicated, but he cut two of them and waked off the top of that log in under 53 seconds. I think his axe is sharper than most of my chisels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are amazing. My favorite used to be Mel Lentz when I used to watch.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang today was one of those days for the record book and not in the best ways. Crawled out of the rack at 0530, followed by the 3 S's a quick breakfast and a 200 mile trip back home for a funeral. One of my last good friends from high. His father past away at 95. A few handshakes meeting up with folks I hadn't seen in 30 years and then saddled up for a 200 mile return home. 30 mile from the house climbing out of Ladd canyon, the truck over heated. Called a tow truck, waited an hour for him and a noisy ride home in a tow truck with no A/C. I'm thinking the thermostat froze. We'll see come Monday. This is one of those times I'm glad I'm insured up the wahzoo! State Farm and the extended warranty should cover everything. One question? Why does something like this always happen at the end of the week when everything is closed? This is proof that me and Murphy are close. Real close. Almost related.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know it Bob. To happen in the middle of the week would be too easy.


----------



## Festus56

Here is a fire for you Bill, https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5399/ A lot of acres and a long fire line. North of us about 100 miles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

192 miles is a long fireline to patrol. Can you say spike camp?


----------



## Festus56

Sure get tired of walking the line there. Only 373 personnel. Probably a third are on dozers or road graders.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed that too, only 373.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn Mark the toughest part of that job has to be dealing with the wind. I've hunted in that part of Montana.
The wind has to be a real issue for you. It changes frequently doesn't it? That's pretty much grass/rangeland isn't it? Where I hunted was around Winnett. Everything east of there was pretty much range land as I recall. Just a wonderful wide open vista of the great northern plains. I love the Big Sky country!


----------



## Festus56

Yes BBob You know the area. Sure wiped out a lot of ranches, fences and hay supplies. 270,000 acres is a lot of space. The first fire we were on was north of there another 50 miles or so and the wind was always changing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 55° this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

68° in the rust belt this morning, too cold for me. Got back from the beach a week ago, we had three days where the temp nearly touched triple digits, pure heaven!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're crazy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 68 this morning here in Mid Michigan. Temp is climbing to 85 today with more sunshine expected.

Well moving is over for now. Most of my belongings and shop is in storage units and the wife and I are currently residing in Flushing, MI. at our son's place. Everyone is happy for now, but I'm sure the welcome will wear off shortly and we'll be looking for another place within a month. The house we put a PA on is not going well. The guy that has the house owes the power company a bunch of money so they won't turn on the power to the house for the inspection. What a bummer. The move itself has been torturous at best. The first big day of moving went fair with only one of our son's putting his back out. The second day we moved, I ordered a 20' U-haul truck and all they had was a 26' and I'm embarrassed to say, I filled that truck to the top. So, to make an even longer story short, we are 1/2 moved. We get to do it all over again when we get the house. Yay! But, the good news is we are all moved out and down state now. I guess that's good news. All I see when I look out the window now is "house after house after house".

Before I forget, Welcome *St. Louis Mike* and *Firewood Mike*.

*Burly Bob*, just how much Red Oak did you get for $600? How much a bd. ft.? I'm sure there is shipping involved too. I'll bet those cabinets will be the talk of the town when they are done. You'll do a good job I'm sure.

*Dawson Bob*, take good care of yourself my friend. I wish they could find a cure for that COPD.

*Festus*, those are some incredible pictures of the fire camp. That would be a great place to pitch a tent next to that river. Just fabulous! Thanks.

Well guys, enough is enough. We'll try keeping up during this transition. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don I got something over 200 board feet. I'm not sure the exact cost Per board feet. I ended up paying a little under $700.

It's warming up here, 90's for the next 10 days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've had enough cold weather to last several lifetimes, everything I enjoy doing outside is dependant on warm weather (at least to be able to enjoy it).


> You re crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## dawsonbob

An excitingly supercalifragilisticexpialidocious super peachy morning to all,

78 degrees under some kinda skies is the forecast for here in San Diego today. Of course, it'll be hotter than that. I can't remember the last time they were right about the temps.

Yeti, it's good to have you back among us, although, like Bill said,you're crazy if triple digits are heaven to you.

Don, at least you're out of the old house before the new owners want to move in. It'll be good to get a break before you have to put it all into a new house. Bet you'll be glad when it's all over?

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an excitingly supercalifragilisticexpialidocious super peachy day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ve had enough cold weather to last several lifetimes, everything I enjoy doing outside is dependant on warm weather (at least to be able to enjoy it).
> 
> You re crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Of course I was just kidding Yeti. Just as many people think I'm crazy for liking cold weather.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 67 early, now 70 and headed for the low 90's again. That is plenty warm for me.

Might have to get something done in the shop since we are still home. This makes 5 days this month of rest.

Hang in there Don, moving is not fun but at least you are halfway. Good luck with the new house.


----------



## dawsonbob

About 74 to 80. That's my comfort range, with around 76 being ideal. Don't get no better'n that, nohow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've tried snow skiing, almost hit a tree and fell several times, I've never almost hit a tree waterskiing and despite having fallen many times I've only hurt myself once. That's just one of the many reasons I like it hot, and oh yeah, they don't salt the roads when it's hot out (yet).


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

All I can say about this week here in Texas is hectic..!!! It's been nothing but headache after headache this whole time…..That's one reason I haven't been on….First was my m-i-l's surgery on..Then when she was able, she had to go get fitted for new dentures….Problems with that, too…still haven't gotten any new ones yet..now it'll be Monday….Also on Monday, their frig went out….Smelt wires burning….Had to wait till Thrusday for the repair man…He got into it, and found the switch (like a start capacator) burnt up that kicks on the compressor…..SO….ha to go to town and buy another frig…..It was delivered yesterday, the old one haulded off, and the new one set up, after taking the front doors off, etc. Found tout they didn't have the connections to hook up the ice maker to the water line, and the old one wouldn't work…...BUMMER..!!! But the new one is cooling and freezing good, so it'll be in the morning before the plumber comes to hook it up….We are leaving in the morning to head back to the mountains, so I won't be here to make sure it gets done…..But, he has all of the particilars, so hopefully he get it going…..Now my m-i-l is having problems with her surgery, so the s-i-l will take here in, plus get her new dentures…What a frigging week of mess….I can't wait to get back home…My wife has been a trooper taking care of her mom…I know she's wore out from all of this….Me too..!! Now the 736 mile trip back home.. I'll be dead when we get home…..

Guys, I know I'm behind on catching up with all the news, but it couldn't be helped, with all that was going on, and I don't have time now, so I'll do what I can when I get back…Now my kin folks are coming for dinner and visit, so I'll sign off for now, and catch you gang later….!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, you're not crazy, I prefer cold weather too. Maybe it's from being in the river valleys here in the St. Louis area and always having too much moisture in the air. At least when it's colder, the humidity isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Yeti I've been snow skiing since I was 13. I've only been hurt once, but it was bad. Very bad break to my tibia that required extensive surgery. I was back skiing 11 months later.

Mike, let's hope we get some good cold and snow this winter, but not ice like we had last winter. That freak ice storm we had last year was the craziest night I've ever spent in the fire service.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, well, she's been a bit weathery here in the cactus patch, the monsoon season is here with some terrible wind storms and deluges of rain … and of course the slurping cacti after the rain … But it's that time of the year, and this too shall pass in a few weeks. ... but the good news is that the really hot weather is over and the temps are really tolerable, right now it's 82° and it's nearing midday …

It seems that my last 4 or 5 posts went to the syber skies, I don't know why, but yesterday I got a bunch of notices that a ton of e-mails were not delivered … Why they wait three or four days to let you know is beyond me. Oh well the Son in law is here from California and says it should be fixed now.
I grew up with slide rules and quill pens, computers just aren't my baily-wack …

James Varva did a magnetic secret lock on a box a while back, and I have been playing with that to see if I could make it work, well the prototype is doing well, so now it's time to try it in a box … Wish me luck.

Time to be safe in our shops and most of all be well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 70 now and headed for 90's again for a couple days. Wed. is supposed to be in the 70's. That will be a welcome change. Hope there is some moisture with the cool temps.

Still home for now. Had a call yesterday but they gave it to someone else. Was a narrow margin on travel and getting set up by the time they wanted.

Guess I should find something to do while we are home waiting. At least go to the shop and putter with something.


----------



## dawsonbob

An unbelievably delightful, marvelously magnificently morning to all,

80 degrees under mostly sunny skies is the call for here in San Diego today. My bet is that it will be more like 84 or 85. One of these days they're going to get it right, and I'll have a heart attack from the surprise.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an unbelievably delightful, marvelously magnificently day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Touchdown in Phoenix. It's hot.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

But it's a dry heat! It's 85 in St. Louis with 41% humidity, not the worst, but it feels like a sticky 86.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's 71 heading to 85. A few puffy clouds are lollygagging around other than that, quite nice. Rain is in the forecast though for tonight.

No big news on the move as yet. We are waiting for the inspection on the house we are looking at. We are having some trouble with the owner and things may change, who knows. I may have forgotten to tell yous, but my wife hit a deer last week up north. It did some damage to our driver's side front end. So, today we take it in to get it repaired.

Obviously, there is no shop for me to play in so, I took the day off yesterday and played golf. I haven't played golf in a couple of years. I used to play all the time, but had no one to play golf with. Yesterday I went out with my two step-sons and whipped their butts. I shot a 99 for 18, not bad for not swinging a club in two years. Now I've got the bug again.

*BTW, all y'all are crazy for liking the cold.* Brrrr, I'm getting cold just thinking of the cold. Fall is coming and winter is just around the corner. I'm two hours south of where it was really cold, so I hope it's a warmer winter this year. LOL

Well boys, I'm gonna move on to other things. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's gonna be hot and humid for Phoenix.
Gonna play golf this morning before it gets too hot, I hope. I will probably get more than 99. Golf course looks interesting. Half grass and half gravel.

Don, I hope you get that house and can get to work on your new shop before it gets too cold.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Me and the wife made it home last night about 9:30….We stopped and ate some supper before driving on in….made it safe and sound w/o a hitch….Traffic was awful on I-40 interstate…I never knew there were so many truckers on the road….!!! But we got all our rat killing done in Texas….the m-i-l was/is doing good from her surgery, she got her new dentures (she's 82), and we bought them a new frig….Got it set up, water line to the ice maker hooked up, and everything's good…..I just glad to be home…I hate that 736 mile drive….I was dead when we got home….Took a shower, then hit the rack about 11:00….It hadn't rained since we left, and the flower beds were dry, and wilting…So I got up while it was cool and water everything….It looked like it was gonna rain, and while I was watering it started….Still raining now, and supposed to rain all day and tomorrow…So that'll save the old back….Now just to gt back to normal routine….Pick up mail, pay bills, the usual crap you have to do once a trip is over…...

It's good to hear from you guys…..Mike, Mark, and Mike in St.L, and dawsonBob…..and Don and BurlyBob….and Bill…..

Bill….Hope you have a good flight to Phoenix….Have a good time while there, and try to stay as cool as you can….It's rather warm out in that neck of the woods…..Enjoy playing golf….

Don….Sure hope all turns out ok on getting the new house..I know you're ready for something to happen one way or the other….It sucks having to stay with kin folks when you want your own place…..Maybe you'll hear something soon, and can get moved in and get your shop set up….The main thing is to take your time and get it set up the way you want it….but you know that….At least playing golf will cut the boredom. I've never played the game, so I know nothing about it….my son's a golfer, too, but I have no interest in the game….

Mike in STL…..Maybe some of this moisture will come your way, and cool things down, and green things up….

Well gang, that's all I have for now..Better get busy paying some duns….Later, y'all…...Keep them post acoming…we will make 9,000 before too long…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good to hear you are home Rick. Nice to be in a familiar place.

Enjoy the heat Bill. Glad it is you and not me. I would rather visit there in the winter.

Still home and getting bored. Just hiding in the shop and waiting.

Plenty warm here but going to be a lot better the next couple days they say. Upper 80's today but 60 overnight and a high of 72 tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have the most beautifullest, most fabulously fantastic, awesomely awesomest morning that ever was, everyone,

81 warm degrees under mostly partly cloudy but getting cloudier skies here in San Diego today. Humidity is 79%. I know this humidity would be considered low for some of you, but it's a lot for San Diego. They're also saying, and get this, that we have a chance of rain and thunder storms later this evening. Sure. As if that's going to happen.

Bill, as much as you dislike hot, Phoenix must be doing you in. Hang in there bud: fall's a comin'.

Don, at least golf is something to take your mind off everything else.

Rick, glad you made it back ok.

STL Mike, It occurs to me that I have been remiss in welcoming you aboard, so, welcome aboard.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have the most beautifullest, most fabulously fantastic, awesomely awesomest day that ever was, everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Flight to Phoenix was uneventful, good. It was hot when we got here, but this morning was quite pleasant for golf which was fun. At least it not 118 like it was a few weeks ago. Hovering around 100 this week. Cindy and the boys are at legoland. She may never get them to leave there. Tomorrow we are going to Sedona to take an off-road jeep tour. I sure can see the appeal of coming here in the winter. Meanwhile at home they are having beautifully unseasonal weather. Highs in the 70's this week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Isn't that the way these things go? As soon as you leave a place, all of a sudden the weather turns perfect … and you miss it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Warm and brite out this morning in Mid Michigan. The temp is 72 with a high of 83 expected today with 60% showers for the rest of the week.

We had one of those conundrum days yesterday. We looked at more houses and found one that had a great pole barn that was already wired for 220 and insulated. It had 1 acre of land but the house was old and had been added on several times. The pole barn is sticking in my mind even today but, I have to think of my wife when we buy. So, I think we're gonna settle on a house without a pole barn, just a 24×24 garage. It will work for now until I need to add on if need be. My wife and I went to Menard's last night looking at flooring and other ideas to use on the house. Boy, things are different than what they used to be back in the old days when flooring was put down with underlayment and nails. Now, you don't need either, everything "snaps" together and you don't use a saw to cut it, you use a utility knife. I have to confess, I'm not sure how long I will last in a house with two kids, age 2 and 4 wiping sticky finger marks off my things and moving toys out of my way when I walk. Oh yea, and watching "Mia and Me" or the latest movie for kids over and over again. I think I'm ready for a road trip just to get away.

*FF Bill*, I hope you have fun in AZ.

*Rick*, I'm glad you made it back home safe and sound.

Well guys, I think the wife and I will take off for a while and go to an estate sale. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was pretty pleasant this morning as I meandered to the kitchen for my first cup of joe, looked out the window, as saw 4 deer across the road in the woods….Such a pleasure to look at…..I glanced at the thermometer, and it was 68, with a little clabber hanging around, but not too much….The high will get to 87, and there's no wind, no rain, and no rain in sight until about Saturday, with a 50% chance, and Sunday with a 100%....So it's on its way, looks like…No activities around here yet, as far as shop time, boating, or fishing….And it's done got to hot to fish for me…. Besides, the shoulder is still sore, and not strong enough to cast a rod yet….Maybe over hand, but not side arm…..

Thanks guys for the well wishes on making it home safely…I appreciate it….I plan to stay home for a good spell if I can.. I just about detest traveling…Soooo boring just sitting and driving down the highway….I drive, and my wife sits there and works puzzles, or reads (when it's still light)...

Don…...I know the feeling you're going through…It's hard to find a place that has everything you want, as far as shop and home….You can usually find one w/o the other, but finding both is tough…When we moved here, we found a great house, but no shop….I bought some extra land just for that purpose…Two extra lots, which gave me a little over an acre…...That's plenty enough for me to take care of in my old beat up condition….Hopefully something will turn up soon, and ya'll can get away from the madness…lol…

That's all I have for now… It's about dinner time, so y'all stay as cool as y'all can….Summer is heatin' up….


----------



## dawsonbob

A doubly dynamite, astonishingly fantastical, perfectly perfect morning to y'all,

83 degrees under mostly cloudy skies is the prediction for here in San Diego today. I think they may have gotten it even more wrong than usual since it's already 86 and climbing rapidly. Yesterday was supposed to be 81 but no, it was 89. Today will top 90, I'm pretty sure. Still haven't gotten the thunder storms and rain they were talking about. Must be some other San Diego, perhaps in another dimension?

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a doubly dynamite, astonishingly fantastical, perfectly perfect day.


----------



## dawsonbob

It hit 88.5 on my porch. I expect more before it's through. 83 my uh, toe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sedona AZ is very nice and the pink jeep tour was fun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Pretty nce country around there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

a few pics from Sedona.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning and a bit cooler at 63 here in Mid Michigan. The temp should shoot up to 82 today. We had some thunderstorms roll through the area late yesterday afternoon and it cooled it down quite a bit.

My wife and I went to a couple of estate sales yesterday and I found 3 block planes or rather parts of block planes. I picked them up for $10 for all three. They are a little crusty but they should clean up quite well. One of them is a Gilbert (which I've never heard of) but it's only a partial. The body looks to be either aluminum or some type of metal alloy. I also picked up a couple of nail aprons too.










Today my wife and I are going up to our old stomping ground to pick up some things we left behind and to help the guy out who bought our house. Apparently, he can't figure out the garage door opener. He's been opening the garage door manually because he couldn't get the door opener to work for him. The guy is from Australia and I'm pretty sure he's never had a garage before or at the least a garage door opener. The bloke spent his entire life in the Australian Army. I showed him how to use the door opener before we left but…... We are also working an estate sale on Friday too.

*FF Bill*, those are some pretty neat pictures of AZ.

*Rick*, You are right on the button when it comes to finding homes. That's why I'm gonna settle on one with just an attached garage. I plan to add on maybe this fall or next spring so I can have a larger shop. I'd give up woodworking if it wasn't for everyone in the family wanting me to make them something. It's getting hard to lug that crap around.

Well boys, I've got to get ready to go up north, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be a hot one today 95+! It gets to hot in the garage after 2pm so that's quitting time for me. I think if covered up a screwup on a cabinet. Damn this job is taking way to long. Now "Stick in the Mud says I cant build the base cabinet for the sink till we get the new dishwasher. I can't start the other uppers till we get the new range hood. Sure wish she'd get off the dime and order them!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The weekend here in the eastern Missouri three river confluence area is shaping up to be nice. They're calling for high 70s on Friday and low 80s on Sunday, which coincidentally happen to be my Saturday and Sunday respectively.

I have to play taxi for my Mom tomorrow, all the while toting my 6 year old with me. Should be a pleasure of a cruise tomorrow…. Hopefully I can get some shop time, I'm gonna need some winding down.

Puttered around in the shop on Tuesday night sharpening up an old hatchet that my father had. I used to be so blunt you could drive a nail, now, you can shave the hair off your arm. I think that's a good turn around. I'd be glad to have it in my kit when I'm in the woods. It's got more sentimental value than actual value, but it's a functional tool now.


----------



## dawsonbob

A tremendously teriffic, stunningly sensational, fabulosity of a morning to everyone,

83 humid degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to be 83, too: it was 88½. At least it didn't top 90 because, as we all know, it never snows when it's above 90.

Bill,those are some nice pics. Any idea what the temps were? Just curious. Should have been signifigantly cooler than Phoenix.

Don, where are you keeping all this stuff while you don't have a shop? Nice score on the planes, btw.

BBob, I don't know how you can stand it. Way too hot, to my way of thinking.

STL Mike, I think some of those old hatchets are better than a lot of the new ones.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a tremendously terriffic, stunningly sensational, fabulosity of a day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Well here we are closing in on mid day and it's time to get some lunch … Just came in from the shop where I'm assembling the James Varna lock in the nice air conditioned area. It's a challenge for sure.
It's been nice here in the cactus patch, todays temp is running right at 94° and heading for a high of 101° with broken clouds and a chance of some sprinkles. And the humidity here is right at 40%, and that is allot for where we are.

FFBill, those are some great pict's of the Sedona area, must have been from your Jeep ride, they just don't show how red those rocks really are.

Don, I know how the frustration of house hunting can get to you, we looked for a year before we found this place, this one was a fixer and had enough room to build the dream shop … so hang in there, it's out there, ya just gotta find it.

STL Mike .You hit it dead center when you said "It's got more sentimental value than actual value, but it's a functional tool now" ... I bought an old #5 Stanley at a garage sale about a year ago, pretty beat up and unused for a ton of years … The gal there told me it was her dad's, and she just had no place to keep it … so fast forward a year and the plane is restored to a new looking useable condition and I went back and showed it to her … The tears slid down her cheek … Sentimental value is very high indeed.

Stay safe and be well


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I think it was about 82 in Sedona. It was 99 by the time we got back to Phoenix late afternoon.
Golf was HOT this morning. This isn't the dry heat I was promised. Saw several road runners and Gambel quail, but no coyotes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thought I'd check in on ya'll. Looks like everyone is busy.

I'm a little disappointed DBob didn't pursue the digits when he finished with the alphabet ;-(

BBob, don't you know better than to work for relatives ;-) ;-))

Nice pics, Bill. I would have thunk AZ would be all dried up and burnt to a crisp this time of year.

Rick, I hope you recover your side arm cast. When I was coaching Little League when my son was 12, the last year I did it, I knew I had thrown my last baseball. Just too much pain and agony. I can still cast a fly rod, or I could a few years ago.

Keep your cool, another month and fall will be in the air.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Fall is a four letter word when referencing the seasons!


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I would have liked to, but I realized that I can't count that high.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it does rain in Phoenix and the wind blows hard too. We had a hell of a storm this afternoon. There are mesquite trees down everywhere. The parking lot out the back door of our condo had about 14" of water in it. It made us late for Cindys reception for the night before graduation. I got to pin her AuD pin on her.


----------



## BurlyBob

You all are going to love this story! I ain't got any good luck today. I decided to beat the heat and I did. I got out there this morning with the weed eater, then I mowed the lawn. Seeing at the utility trailer was full I decided to hook it up and head for the dump. Damn it to Hell, if I didn't get stung by a yellow jacket. Must have been a nest in the trailer tongue. Damn thing got me on my right hand just above my knuckle. Okay I'll survive!! Made it to the dump, came home and was unhooking the trailer and another damn yellow jacket got me on the inside of my right bicep. That pretty much put and end to my fun today. Some days I just can't win for losing!! Good thing I'm not allergic to those damn yellow jackets!

I sure hope tomorrow is a little nicer!!!

I bought a can of bug spray and soaked the crap out of my little trailer hitch/tongue. Last count there's about 6-8 dead yellow jackets on the ground. That's make me feel a little better, getting back at them!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is it with wasps/bees with trailer tongues. We have 6 trailers at the firehouse and they are always in them. I got stung by a wasp on the hand a few years ago as I was hooking up a trailer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

It's a fine start to another day this morning, as the temp was 68 when I rose for my morning hit of sheep dip…..Plenty of sun, no wind, and no clabber to be seen…The high will be 82, so all in all, not too shabby…..Rain in the forecast for Sunday and Monday…Looks like about 100% and 50%, so we might get a get soaking…...

Here's another bug story for you guys: I have two bluebird houses that I built last year, and right away the birds took to it, built nest, had younguns', then all flew to coupe after they got big enough….Little did I know that a hord of bumble bees had moved in and started their own colony…using the nest to get started. I looked out the kitchen window, and seen them going in and out the hole (this was right before I left for Texas).. I had a big can of bee and wasp killer on hand, so I sprayed the crap out of it from about 20 feet away….Them suckers came out of there like it was on fire…They started dying like flys…Looked like about 12-15 hit the ground croaking….After about 30 minutes, I got closer and sprayed the inside real good….more came out, dropping to the ground, dying….There must have been about 30 dead bees on the ground…I guess I got them all, cause I unscrewed the front of the house, and even more were inside…...dead, luckily…..And to keep more from coming back, I sprayed it again….inside and out…I doubt birds will ever live there again, but the bumble bees won't either….That's my story.

BurlyBob….I know where you're coming from….I've been stung a time or two my self…..wasp got me…It ain't life threatening, but it ain't fun, either. Like you, I'm not allergic to stings…..I guess some days it just don't pay to get out of the rack….lol..!! But….I've never had them to get inside the tongue of my trailer…..yet….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly stupendous, gloriously gorgeous, totally beauteous morning to all,

82 degrees under partly cloudy/partly sunny skies here in San Diego today. That's what they're calling for and, by George, I believe them … not.

BBob, I'm with you. I hate yellow jackets, too. Haven't been stung in a long time, thankfully. Don't mind bees, so much, but wasps, yellow jackets, well, Kill 'em all.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a stunningly stupendous, gloriously gorgeous, totally beauteous day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I never told you but those are some beautiful pictures there.

I've sitting here with an ice pack on my hand. That stung hand is still swollen some and hurts like sin. Never had this happen before. I've pretty much wimped out for today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yeah, I can believe it, BBob. Yellowjacket and wasp stings are far worse than bee stings, at least to me. Before anyone has to point it out to me, yes, I know that yellowjackets are a type of wasp. They just seem different, somehow.


----------



## BurlyBob

I keep telling myself the same thing my Dad use to tell me. "It'll feel better when it quite hurting." He was questionably the wisest man I ever knew.


----------



## dawsonbob

A delightfully exemplary, monumentally marvelous morning to everyone,

79 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. It could happen, but it won't. I can't remember the last time they got it right. If it isn't at least 5 degrees hotter, I'll be surprised.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a delightfully exemplary, monumentally marvelous day, y'all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
Well tis' 94° and heading for 103° at mid day, with broken clouds puffing across the skies here in the cactus patch.
Just been workin' in the office all mornin' ... Be in the shop later today …

y'all stay safe and use the eye and ear protection … and be well


----------



## BurlyBob

Yippeee skippy! It's cooled down a bit. It might hit 90 today. It's a cloudy, hazy smoke mess out. There's a couple of fires in the area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was not too hot for golf this morning, but the sun was unrelenting. Cindy and the boys went to the Marriott Hotel in Phoenix area this morning. I met them there this afternoon. Cindy has a friend who was staying there. That was one heck of a place with numerous pools and lazy river. Lots of people soaking up the sunshine and adult beverages. Cindy graduated yesterday. We will go home tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Congratulations to Cindy, Bill.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and beautiful out this morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 64 heading to 77 with rain late this afternoon.

Well, the house we were gonna buy didn't pass inspection. The well was sucking sand and that was just the beginning of the problems. It's to bad too, we were getting ready to roll up our sleeves get working on it. Oh well, there is a reason for us not getting it. So, we begin our search again tomorrow. I'm really hoping we find a house soon. Staying with the kids is just bugging me bad. I love them, but I'm getting tired of watching cartoons (the same ones over and over) with the kids. There are just so many things I can do here. I need my space!

*FF Bill*, I have a doctor in my house too but, I don't think she can heal me though. Her Ph. D. is in school admin. and we are still paying for it. What did your wife get her doctorate in? That was a nice picture of her too. Give her my congrats too. I'm sure it was well deserved.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm keeping all my woodworking tools in storage. It's driving me crazy not being able to play with them.

Well, I think it's time to get off here for now. I've got a family reunion to go to today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heading home from Phoenix this afternoon. Forecast here is 105 and sunny. Home is 71 and rainy. I'm all for that.

Don, Cindy is now an AuD or doctor of audiology. When she went to school to become an audiologist it was a masters degree. A few years after she finished they switched it to doctorate. She went back to get her doctorate with a bridge program. People were always calling her doctor and she had to correct them. Now she wont have to correct them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

Woke up to a wet Sunday morning, as it was raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock….It was /is coming down good, and that means my yard and flower beds are getting a good drank…Supposed to rain all day and possibly into tomorrow…..It was 63 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber, no sun, and no wind to speak of. The high will be 74, or 77, depending on who you want to believe…..I had a serious back attack yesterday, so I didn't do my report…..

BurlyBob…..Hope the hand is better today from the yj sting….Those suckers hurt like a mutha..!! I remember one time my b-i-l got stung by a bunch of them suckers, and he put tobacco jiuce and snuff juice on them to keep the swelling and hurting down….He said that 'backy juice" draws the poison out and helps them to heal….Watch out for the fires in your neck of the woods…..Be on the alert…!!!

Bill….Glad you had a good time in Arizona playing golf and other activities…Tell Cindy we're all proud of her for her accomplishments…..It's always good to have a doctor around…lol..!!!! Time to get back in the shop now and make dust…What's your next project gonna be..? Are you gonna start on your parent's chairs..? Or something else?

Mike…..Man, that's too dang hot for me @103….It was that for the whole time we were in Texas, plus the hot wind blew also, so that made it even worse…...But that's better (I guess) than hot and humid…

Don… Sorry about the house falling through….But…it just wasn't meant to be…Don't give up hope…Keep looking…There's a house out there for you and the wife…..You have my sympathy on having to live with family….I never have, but I can sure understand you wanting your own place, and peace and quite….I also know how grandkids can drive you nuts…..been there and done that….but only for short periods of time (weekends)....I would just tell them it's time for ya'll to go home…I'm tired of you for now…lol..!! Now they are all grown, and we don't get to see them much anymore…..I sure miss having them around…..

That's all I have for now…..You guys stay cool, dry, and anything else that comes to mind…..Later, y'all….


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly great, sensationally marvelous morning to all,

79 degrees under what they say will be partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Not that I believe it, you understand. Sure, it'll be 79 somewhere, but where I live? I seriously doubt it.

Don, it's good that the house you were looking at fell through. That means that, in the great scheme of things, the house that's just perfect for you is waiting. You're going to find it and have your own place again soon. It's karma, bro, karma.

BBob,how's the hand? If I remember correctly, it takes about three days for those things to stop hurting.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly great, sensationally marvelous day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all. the hand is feeling better. Most of the swelling is gone. I've never had a reaction to a sting like this before. I'm definitely going to be more careful in the future.

Bill, My congrats to your wife. Getting a PhD requires a lot of dedication and work. Good for her!

Don, here's my idea for your housing needs. Find an acre or so. Build a real nice big gambrel roof barn thingy with a 2nd floor for an apartment. Say maybe 60'x100' add 20'-24' enclosed eave additions to both sides.. Now you've got all the storage you'll ever need for you and all the kids. Best part is that you don't have to cut corners on the shop in favor of the house. Then down the road you begin building the house a piece at a time. It's sort of reverse psychology/home building. It's kind of the idea I have if I ever move again. Just think of all that shop space you'd have to play in! I've got all sorts of ideas about a set up like that! All you and I need are deeper pockets, Right?

It's cooler today and smoky out. Think I'm spend some time in the Man Cave and watch some tv maybe do some reloading. I need a break from cabinet building.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I think you might be onto something with the housing idea. That's essentially what my parents did, bought 12 acres in SC then built a frog (framed room over garage) about the size of a decent hotel suite with a little kitchenette. The garage is a large two car garage. After they retired, they lived in that while they built the house a little too big for just three bedrooms but they have the frog for addition guests that might not be as excited to be woken up to a herd of kids at 6 am. It was only though when there were 10 of us trying to sleep in an place designed for only two.


----------



## dawsonbob

A peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning to everyone,

79 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. They said that yesterday, too, but it was 86. C'mon, y' can't fool me like that: 86 is not 79, no matter what they say. I'm another one who will be happy when Fall/Winter gets here.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a clear, crisp beautiful morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 59 heading to 81 with all the rain behind us for now. Yesterday we had some rain on and off but mostly off.

*Burly Bob*, we had that very same idea about a year ago. We were gonna build a place on the back part of our daughter's property. It was gonna be a large barn type structure with a wood shop on the bottom floor and the residence on the second floor. But, with our age and the amount of stairs we would have to negotiate to go to our residence, we opted for something else on the line of a ranch style home.

BTW, we looked at some houses yesterday and put a Purchase Agreement on one. I'm not sure about this one, but my wife loves it so…... It's a remodeled older home that is all new on the inside and out. The garage is a 24 'x 24' gambrel roof style barn with a small upstairs storage area. As I said, the house isn't big, but I'll be in the garage most of the time anyway. Perhaps next spring I can add onto the existing structure to make it bigger. It's got a huge yard for plenty of room to do whatever. But, we'll see if our PA is accepted. I know one thing, I'm tired of looking.

Well guys, I'm outta here for now. It's another big day of doing wife things. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, beautiful August weather going on here this week. 
We are heading to Branson for a few days tomorrow before the boys go back to school.
If any of you are familiar with LJ, eddie. I'm sorry to let you know he passed away several days ago. He was one great guy and I'm gonna miss him. My son Sean got to pull his beard years ago and Sean will never forget him.


----------



## dawsonbob

An amazingly grand, super brilliant, totally tremendous morning to all,

82 degrees is the prediction for here in San Diego today. Yeah, sure. We'll see how close they are to the actual temperature, won't we? There won't be any snow, and we won't be able to go ice skating on the bay, that's for sure.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an amazingly grand, super brilliant, totally tremendous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I'm still here…..just haven't been here in a couple of days…...I'll be back..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 68 heading to 82. Not a cloud in site.

Well for the house hunting update, we're still homeless. The house we put a PA on the other day, we lost already. We were out bid on the house. That's alright though, I think it was over priced anyway. We are going to look at some more houses tomorrow. Today, I'm taking a break from looking so I can clear my head. I am tired and frustrated from looking, so I need a break.

I took my bride to the movies last night and we saw "the Dark Tower". I never read the book, but the movie was pretty good. I want to go see "Dunkirk" yet. "That's all I have to say about that", said Forest, Forest Gump.

Boy is *Burly Bob* getting the heat up there in the Northwest! I hope you get to cool down some soon.

Ok, I'm outta here for now. I'm going to get a much needed haircut this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cooling down a bit, low 90's for the next few days and going lower a bit lower after that.

Don, I can only imagine your frustration with house hunting. Like I said I may only have 1 more move in me, maybe. Outside of not having much of a back yard I'm pretty content here. Well the politics in this state is seriously screwed up, but that's another topic for another website.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

When we were looking for our house we lost one to an 80% cash bid and another the seller's realtor didn't like our financing, and the one we're in now, we got by the grace of God, but it was a fight. It's mine now.

I don't want to think about how tough the market has gotten since February when we moved in. Here in STL it's a sellers market, everything is overpriced and people are paying more than asking price for God knows what reason. Top of that, the properties are selling within hours of hitting the MLS if they even make it to the MLS in the first place.

Good luck on the hunt, I know it sucks.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly remarkable, fantastically exquisite, breathtakingly delightful morning to all,

81 degrees is what they're claiming for here in San Diego today. Yep, that's what they're claiming, alright. What it will actually be is anyone's guess.

Don, I feel your frustration. Hang in there bud. It'll get better.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly remarkable, fantastically exquisite, breathtakingly delightful day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It's been a couple of days since I've posted due to the fact that I have nothing to good to actually report…..It's been the same old, same old around here for a while now…I feel like I'm healing everyday, but I'm just not ready to go to the shop, or boat, or fish yet….Basically all I do is sit around and drink coffee and play on the 'puter….I keep hoping that real soon I can get into the shop and do a project….But the shoulder is still weak and still sore….It's gonna take a long time for it to heal to where I can use it w/o it hurting….I tried moving a 4×8 sheet of ply, but it was a no go…..It's only been 4+ months since the surgery, and it'll prolly take close to a year for it to properly heal…..I've been through this many times, so I know…...I have a guy that does my yardwork, waters the flower beds, and trims bushes and /or trees, if necessary, so that's covered….

It was 68 at coffee time at 7:40, with clabbered up skies, and the threat of rain in the air…The high will be in the low 80's, and rain in the forecast for the next 4-5 days straight…..It has been pleasant around the mountains for a good while now, and hope it continues for several more…...

Don… I keep hoping everyday that you go looking at houses that you and the misses will run across one to your liking…...I know it's frustrating living with kin….When my wife and I first married (in 1977) , we bought a travel trailer, moved to Oklahoma, worked with a guy building guitars for two years, then moved back to Texas out to the farm, set up the trailer, and we stayed it in, (going back and forth to town 70 miles away…one way) looking for a place to live….Several trips later we found a house to rent, then moved to Memphis in '82, and bought our first house….Lived there 20 years till we moved to the Ozarks in 2002….Keep at it….you'll find one yet…..

Bill…. I hope you and the family are/ was having a good time in Branson…Are you camping out by the lake or dam..? Personally, I don't like Branson…it's just a tourist trap that cost a fortune to enjoy….But I always enjoyed fishing the bass tournaments at Table Rock…..It was always a challenge to catch fish there….like B.S….

Well guys, I'm outta here…I hope everyone is staying cool, and having cooler weather….you Norfers should be starting to cool down some, hang in there…...won't be long till Fall….Later, y'all…..


----------



## dawsonbob

An amazingly sensational, astonishingly spectacular morning to all,

81 degrees under partly cloudy/mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. I know it will hit at least that because it already has. Yesterday was surprising in that it was only one degree above the forecast temperature. Saints preserve us: could they be getting better at prognostication? Probably not. More than likely just a glitch.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an amazingly sensational, astonishingly spectacular day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ah … here we are, way back on page six.

An incredibly magnificent, phenomenally grand, super extra great morning, everyone,

80 degrees under partly cloudy skis … uh, skids … no, that's not right … Skies! That's it, skies! That's what we're under here in San Diego today. We'll probably be under 'em tomorrow, too. Pretty persistent things, skies. After looking at the long range report, and consulting my NeverFail® left knee of knowledge, I can safely say that there are good days, and there are bad days, and this is one of them. Aside from that, it seems that we're in for a welcome cool down, at least around here. It should start this coming week. Can't say how long it will last, but any cool down is pretty cool, huh?

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly magnificent, phenomenally grand, super extra great day. In fact, have two of 'em. You deserve it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We went to Silver dollar city yesterday and it was pretty nice, but rained for a short time. Today it's about the same. It rained and thundered this morn, but hoping it clears up for the pool later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..It's pretty well clabbered over this a.m, but guess what..? No rain…! The weather guys missed it again, as it was supposed to be raining the last two days, and the weekend…..NOT..!! When I rose for coffee at my usual time, nada, nile, nitch, and nothing….It was 69 at 7:15, and the high will get to 84…maybe…..

Hey guys, I've noticed here lately that a lot of of our gang has not been posting much, but I also realize that this is summer, and most everyone is busy with other things such as yardwork, chores, shop time, ,vacations, and even trying to buy a new home…Anytime y'all want to discontinue posting on our thread, just say the word, and we'll come to a close….We're nearly at 9,000 posts, and would like to see us carry it as far as we can go, but if y'all are tired of it, we'll can stop…..Personally, I think it's one of the best threads on the forum, as we keep it clean, no politics or religion talk, and just have fun in general with it…..It's up to you guys…..

Don….I hope you're having some good luck finding a house, or at least getting to look st some with potential.

Bill….Glad you and the family are enjoying your Branson get-a away for a few days….Do you have any projects lined out to do when you get back home…..I guess the younguns' will be starting school soon.. I think school starts back way too early anymore….We never started back till around the 4-5 of September, after Labor Day….

Well….You guys post when you can, and y'all decide on what we do about the weather thread….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning with cool temps here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 66 and will only climb to 73 today. A nice cool down.

Well now for the biggie! Yes, we found a house. It was on the market one day only. Our real estate agent told us there are too many buyers and not enough homes. The home is not large, in fact it's quite small. However, it being small, we can afford to travel and do the things we want to still do while we are still "young". But, for the better news, the garage is huge! Did I say huge, I mean it's HUGE! It's 32' x 30' with 10' ceilings. It is insulated with a small room for the furnace, yes you read that right, a furnace! There is an outlet for the air compressor and one for a welder which I won't use, but who knows. The downside of this big garage is I'll have to store some of our house hold items out there until I find somewhere else to put them. But going from a 20' x 24' shop to this one is outrageous and with a furnace to boot. There is also a small shed in the back yard for storage. I'll probably store my lumber inside the building for now until I figure something out for it. I have a million ideas running through my head for that shop and I can't take possession of it for another month. Ugh! Oh well! Can you guess that I'm excited?

*Rick*, I think everyone is usually busy during the summer months. I personally like talking to you guys. Sure there are days that I just read the mutterings of others, but I still like talking to my friends. So, I for one don't want to see it end. But, that's just me.

Anyway, I'm still bored sitting around our son's place. We're racking our brains trying to think of things to do. I think the wife and I are gonna go to some estate sales today to see what we can't buy. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I know you are right about everyone being busy and what not, and you're right….I too like to read (if nothing else) the post the guys put on here….Cheap entertainment…lol.!! I guess I was just concerned that ya'll were getting tired of it…..So…we'll keep at it, and see what develops…...Glad to hear you and the wife found a house, especially with a big garage…..Even if the house is smaller than you wanted, there's always room for improvement, such as adding on, etc…..If ya'll are happy, then we're happy for you…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

I just wanted to let you see what the shop looks like before I start littering it with all my junk. LOL














































Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A perfectly sensational, utterly fantabulous morning to all,

79 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. There's been fog for the last few nights, but it's been burning off fairly early.

Rick, bite your tongue! How could you even think such a thing, let alone actually suggest it? For shame, Rick, for shame. Go to your room, and don't come out till you get your mind right.

Don, CONGRATULATIONS!!! You've finally found a place. Looks good, too. It's just a thought, but you could probably pick up some side money renting that space out for community dances, a skating rink, Rotary Club meetings, basketball games and … well, the choices are endless with that much space. Good work Don. I'm happy for you.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a perfectly sensational, utterly fantabulous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Don,

I went off before you posted the pictures of the house and shop, plus the storage building…..The place looks great…I like the grey siding on the buildings….Wish ours was that color…!! The place looks well maintained and taken care of….I know you're very proud to find it…There is soooo much potential in that shop…I can envision more ways to lay it out…lol. .If you don't mind me saying so, (with the shop/ garage), one thing I would do is roll about 2 coats of Kilz primer on the walls and ceiling, then about 2 coats of a good latex paint….before ever moving in to set up shop….I'm sure you have thought of a hundred things to do (I know I did when my shop was being built)....Anyway, just wanted to say you done good…..I hope you and the wife will be very happy there with your new home and new part of the country…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Ok…..I get it….I won't mention it anymore….And I did what you said….I went to my room, shut the door, thought about it, and took a nap…!! And my mind was a little groggy when I woke up, but it was right….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are home from Branson. The weather is very nice. Gonna stay that way for a while I believe.

Wow, Don. Nice shop! Now I'm jealous.
I called the construction company I used to work for to ask for a ballpark on a 24×24 foundation and slab for my shop addition. Cindy didn't know about that. Well, today when we got home there was mail from them with a quote. That was supposed to be a secret. $9000 for that bit of concrete. Did I say cindy wasn't supposed to know that I inquired about that?

Rick, I too definitely want to keep up with my friends here. I've been so busy with vacations and with the boys being off. Well, they go back to school Thursday so I get my days back. They have cancelled school for the eclipse. They are expecting craziness around here. My house is right at the center of the path. I will have 2:37 of total eclipse. I will be at home with the boys and I will have a gun on my hip all day. There's no telling what crazies will be about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I have lots of stuff in talks, but nothing in the works. I need wood to build my parents chairs. I have some stair railing to build. I have a bed that has been requested. I have a storage shelving unit for toy tractors that I've been asked about. I need to build a cherry bench for my aunt. That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's brite and sunny out this morning with a crisp temps here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 61 with a high of 79 expected for today. We got some scattered rain showers late yesterday afternoon, but it didn't ruin my golf game though, I did that all by myself. LOL

Thanks guys about the new wood shop. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it yet. There is so much room, it's gonna be tough trying to figure things out. *Rick*, thank you for your suggestions on the walls, I think it would be a good idea but, I just don't know yet what I'm gonna do. I've always been partial to leaving the walls a wood color, but who knows. I can tell ya's this, I don't want to get too excited yet until the paperwork is signed.

*Dawson Bob*, I know the garage is big, but I don't think there is enough parking for the dances. I had a party once years ago at my old house where I had a 30' x 40' pole barn. We had over 300 people there and cars were parked up and down the road, too many people. If I was to do this here, I think the neighborhood would kick me out for good. LOL

*FF Bill*, I've been down that road with building these barns. Concrete is probably the biggest cost to the project. I remember when concrete was $30 a square yard. The rest of the building project is easier with pulling wire and bending nails. Good Luck. BTW, I guess the cat's out of the bag now. So, what does Cindy say about your future project?

Well guys, I think it's time to get off this thing and do something, even if it's wrong. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had mentioned it to her a few weeks ago what I wanted to do, but she didnt know that I had called to see how much concrete would be. The concrete was more than I thought it would be, so it will probably not happen soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,
(naturally)....The high will only get to 74 with more rain coming…..It's good for my weeds and flower beds and trees…

Don…..I only mentioned painting the walls because when I did my shop after painting them a bright white, it made the whole shop so much brighter, along with plenty of lightening. In a dark shop you have too many "shadows"...just a word in passing…..

Bill…..With everything that you mentioned as far as "lots of stuff in talks", maybe you may pick up some projects…Plenty to choose from…..You mentioned the cost of the concrete: That sure sounds high for no more slab than you want poured….Concrete is going around here for about $55.00 a yard, but in your neck of the woods, it may be higher…..But like you, $9,000 seems too high for a 24×24 slab….just my thoughts on it….but then you have rebar and screen wire to lay…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last I knew, concrete was about $90/yard. It's not just a slab, but footings and short walls plus the slab inside.


----------



## dawsonbob

An amazingly wonderful, mightily magnificent marvel of a morning to all,

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. That was called for yesterday, too, but it was 83. That's closer than they usually get, btw.

Bill, it sounds like you had a good vacation, with plenty to do now that you're back.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an amazingly wonderful, mightily magnificent marvel of a delightful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning. Last evening we got a good bit of rain and it's raining again. It's very much needed here. Hopefully it will help put an end to the fires. It might get to the low 70's today, another positive factor for the firefighters.

Yeah Rick I haven't been much for getting on here of late. Been a funk and struggling with these raised panels. Free handing that scalloped top is a bit daunting. To top it all off I'm trying to nurse a sore tooth. Tried to see the dentist Thursday. He's out sick with the flu. Can't get in till Tuesday. Ibuprophen is helping somewhat.

Everyone here is in a holding pattern till next weekend. The new grandson is due on the 20th. Everyone is hoping he shows up before our middle daughter heads to Germany for a one year study program. She flies out on the 23rd. It could be cutting it close.

Soon as things dry out I get to mow the lawn again. Yippy, skippy!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
"It was a dark and stormy night" last night with lightning, thunder and rain; yes we had rain here in the cactus patch, right at 1/2" in the gauge this mornin' ... Had a couple flash floods come down some washes near by and some flooding a couple miles away, but we weathered it well without much sleep with all the wind, thunder, lightning and slurping cacti.

*Don* Congrats on the new shop … with a house. I am very much in favor of the white paint for the walls, it sure brightens up the shop and as my eyes get older, I need all the light I can get. 
I sprayed the walls and ceiling with a primer, then sprayed the ceiling with 'ceiling white' and the walls with an 'antique white' ... So easy to touch up and so bight.

Well, ya'll keep it safe and please be well


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gorgeous Friday and Saturday here in Lou. Didn't do much of anything Friday, went to Woodcraft in the morning for their envelope event. Got myself a new hose for my new to me dust collector. After that, my son and I met up with my wife on her lunch hour.

Evening time saw me add dust collection to my el cheapo table saw and my radial arm saw. HUGE difference in the amount of dust floating around now.

Saturday saw a trip to one of the local farm stores for a youth archery event for my 6 year old and then home to work on some non load bearing decorative wood pillars for the front porch. The pillars are the easy part…Trying to drill the concrete for anchors saw me roast 4 carbide tipped bits in my sorry excuse of a hammer drill. That frustrated the heck out of me. Oh well, I've got a friend with an SDS drill that he will let me borrow, I'll borrow that and get the anchors done.

Attached is a pic of progress so far.







!

Mike in STL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, if you're up for it, we'll have to do a meet up sometime.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$90/ yard does seem high but I was just quoted $131/yard for 6 sack which is ~$50/yard more than I thought it would be, especially given the plant is less than 3 miles away.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid Michigan with nary a cloud in the sky. The temp is 70 heading to 80 and no rain. Perfect day for whatever floats ur boat.

*Rick and Mike*, that was something I didn't think of when you mentioned painting the walls. It makes perfect sense. I'm gonna have a lot of crap in the shop until I get things sorted out. I'm anxious to get in and set up but, I suppose I could do a wall at a time. I'll have all winter to do it.

*StL Mike*, Nice job on the porch. That's a project I'm gonna have to do too, but not until next summer though.

*FF Bill*, Do you have to have 42" footings or can you get by with a rat wall (12")?

*Burly Bob*, sorry about your tooth, those can be a real pain. Oops! I didn't mean that, um, yes I did. I hope you can get it taken care of soon though. It looks like your weather is starting to get a little cooler up in the northwest.

Ok, I've got a lot of running around to do to day so, I'm off like a prom dress. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's another start of a good day here in the mountains….It was 72, with plenty of clabber, and had some rain during the morning, but just a stipling…just enough to get the ground good and wet…..The high should be 83, so not too shabby…..More rain predicted on Wednesday…..We'll see how that turns out…...

Don…..In case I didn't mention it (don't remember if I did), If you decide to paint the walls, I would surely do it BEFORE you started moving your tools and machines in…So much easier to do with an empty building…..

Bill….Man, I didn't realize concrete had gone up that much a yard…..But it's been many years since I've had any bought and poured…..It just seemed really high to me a yard…..I keep forgetting about inflation…!!!

Grump…..Glad you're getting some moisture out in the cactus patch….I think all of us on here is getting some rain wherever we live…..Around here, usually August is one of the driest months, but it has proven me wrong more than once…...

That's all I have for now….Ya'll keep us informed on what's going on in your neck of the woods..


----------



## dawsonbob

A super sublime, brilliantly glorious morning to one and all,

76 mild, pleasant degrees under semi-cloudless, mostly sunful skies is what they're calling for here in San Diego today. If the forecast is to be believed, we're in for temperatures in the low to mid-seventies for at least the next week, with no rain in sight. Doesn't get much better than that, now does it? Now if it would only snow …

The last time I checked on concrete it was about $60 per yard, but that was 15 to 20 years ago. From what you guys are saying, it hasn't gotten any cheaper.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a super sublime, brilliantly glorious day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Been a busy summer Rick. Things will pick up on here when the leaves fall.

I scan the emails some but don't get on much. Today is a repair day on the 5th wheel suspension ;( so I have a little time to kill.

Hope Don lands this house!

Bob, there is some tooth stuff at the drug store that works pretty good. Can't remember the name but you apply it to the area

Everyone Keep cool


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pounded around in the shop last night, got part of my honey do list completed regarding the pillars I started over the weekend. After that I repurposed a too small kitchen table into an outfeed/assembly table. Got a little involved in my project last night and wrapped it up about midnight.

Temps in the shop stayed about 80* and with all the airmovers blowing and the windows open it was comfortable. A little shot of rain about 3 am this morning and then off and on until about 7. Temps are in the high 70s, and it's likely going to heat up again, it is August you know. 

Anyway, it's nice to get stuff done and not pass out from the heat. Fall is coming, it'll be fun to try out the shop in the cooler weather. Looking forward to it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ditto to Mikes weather report. He is just 1 mile due south of me.
Mike and I are meeting up on Friday morning at his place. Maybe we'll get a picture.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

UH OH, there's gonna be pictures involved…Now you're in trouble folks!

I pass that firehouse at least twice daily.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow! It's about 20 degrees cooler today that a week back. We've got blue skies after a week+ of smoke filled haze. It's a very pleasant change.

Bill that cool about you and Mike meeting up. So far the only other guy from here I've met is WWBob. I had hoped to check in on GrumpyMike but the travel plans changed.

Well, time to get back at it!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It might sound like a broken record but, it's another beautiful morning here in Mid Michigan. The sky started out a little hazy but now the blue sky is peaking out here and there with temps promising to be 80 today. Currently it's 67.

*Rick*, You are correct and I agree, painting the shop empty is the best way to do it. But, I have everything in storage and it's hard to sort through that stuff without pulling it out of storage and loading everything in the shop first. The shop is gonna be like a staging area for our possessions. I'm just gonna have to shove things around so I can paint it. If I could paint it empty, I would for sure. I'll have to play it by ear.

BTW, Our house gets the inspection today and as usual, I'm not holding my breath. Too many things can go upside-down in a hurry with these inspections. I wish I could move in tomorrow. It's killing me just sitting around waiting. I feel like a slug taking up space sitting around our son's place.

*FF Bill and StL Mike*, that is way cool that you guys are meeting each other on Friday. But, what do you mean "maybe" there is gonna be pictures. Don't tease us! LOL

*WW Bob*, it's good to hear from you again. And yes, I hope I land this house too. Thanks.

Burly Bob, sounds like you're living in "Pleasantville" finally since the temps have taken a dip. Good for you.

I found that since I'm not in my usual cushy office chair and I'm sitting in a hard back chair my lower back begins to get stiff and hurts, if I don't get up after a while. So, I think I should get off here for a while and try to find something to do. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood misers,

Woke up this morning, and it was plenty dark…..Looked at the clock, and it was flashing…..1:35….had a power glitch, so I had no idea what time it was…Got out of the rack, hit the head, and it was pouring down rain…it was 7:50..Coffee wasn't on, everything flashing, so after brewing, grabbed me a cup and headed to the sunroom to watch it rain hard…...It's now about 10:00, and it's still coming down….Talked to my m-i-l in Texas last night, and she said they had gotten about 4", so this is moving from there to here….Must be the hurricane or tropical storm bringing it in.

Our local power company from Mt. Home has been out here for the last 3-4 days trimming limbs and trees away from the power lines in front and back of my place…. The woods around my land is looking plumb naked and thin…I know they have to keep them trimmed up to keep them from getting into the power lines, and prevent outages, plus preparing for any ice storms,etc…..But I still hate it..!!! The big machine they use has a telescoping arm with a 24" saw blade that can reach the tops of the trees, and most around here are about 60-75' tall….When the limbs get piled up, then a guy running a BobCat comes in, pushes the limbs in a pile, and then the chipper truck takes over chawing them up into sawdust and mulch….It's quite an operation…Did I mention I hate it..!!!

Bob (WW).....Good to hear you're still kickin'....You've been busy, too sounds like….I figured you had the 5th wheel all ready to go by now…I know you've been working on it for some time now…..Check in when you can…

Mike in STL…..Glad to hear you and Bill are gonna meet….Boy y'all do live close to one another….Remember…w/o pictures it didn't happen….!!! We have to have prove on this thread…I wish there was a "neutral" ground place that we all could get together at…..It would be nice to put a face with you guys, and swap tales of woe….Have fun, and compare notes about woodworking….Then report back to us…!!

BurlyBob…..Get them cabinets and your tooth taken care of, and you'll feel a whole lot better….Cooling down up in your neck of the woods, also….We all are getting a touch of cool weather….I like it..!!

That's all I have for now…Check you guys later….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the mid 80's today with blue skies and I'm headed to the dentist in a short while. I'll be glad to get back to normal.

I'm waiting for a bearing collar for my raised panel bit. Would you believe that Freud sold me a 3 1/4" bit for around $135 and was to cheap to put a bearing collar on it. I'm hoping my plan of using bearing collars works. A big 1 1/2" than a 7/8". I may have to go down the me metal shank for the last cut to get the tongue right. This would have been so much easier with straight stile and rails! I really suck at this project. I've been at it way to long, way to hesitant to make a screw up and just to darn slow. Hopefully after next week things will ease up.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Well, the daily grind finds me sitting in front of a computer screen, forcibly. The temps are scheduled to rise into the mid upper 80s here. Not sure if i'm going to pound around in the shop tonight. I've got projects, just not sure where I want to go with them. Plus, if, I get off on time, I'm usually not home until 8 pm anyway. The kids start school tomorrow, I might just take it easy tonight.

Hope everybody has great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

A fascinatingly fantastical, phenomenally fantastic morning to you (yes, you),

73 degrees under skies of the partly cloudy kind is the prediction for here in San Diego today. The first time that the daytime temps have been that low in quite awhile. Furthermore, they're going to stay fairly low for about a week. Oh, the thrill of it all!

Have an appointment, so I'll leave you now.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a fascinatingly fantastical, phenomenally fantastic day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good(looks at the clock) afternoon fellas. It's 90 out there today. Getting a bit warm again, but I can handle 90. Just no more of those 3 digits please. I cut the grass for the first time in a month, which is why when I got about 100 yards from the garage I noticed a flat tire. Had to carry the compressor out there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dang Bill you must have a monster yard, 100 yards! As much as I'd like a nicer, bigger back yard, ain't no way I want a 100 yards to mow. Maybe you need so sheep or goats.

Dentist said I got a bruised tooth. That's a new one on me. Said I'm gonna survive nonetheless.

Don hang in there you'll survive. I remember being cooped up at my daughter's. Drove me to picking my back side.

Time to get after it. catch you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut little bits here and there, none of them huge spaces. I usually only spend about 45 minutes on the zero turn.
I have two goats!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Well, here it is mid day and it's 96° and a predicted high of 100° … It's 2 PM now so I don't think we will make that prediction. Mostly sunny and a gentle breeze …

Hey *Don*, here is a thought, When we sold the house in Kansas City, the new owners wanted to get in and do some painting just before Closing … Our stuff was out and sitting in a van waiting for Closing on the Arizona House so no problem … I talked to our realtor and asked if I could do the same thing as the garage in our new place had never been finished … He told me that if something were to go wrong with the closing I would just be out.

A fast trip to the BORG and a couple cans of paint and a roller and pan and we were off … Just a thought. I was a sight when we returned to the resort that we were staying at.

100 yards of grass? Holy cow, that's a bunch of grass, I used to mow just over an acre of grass every other week, ... I think that'was one of the attractions to the desert … no stinkin' grass to mow.

Ya'll do what you do, but be safe while yer doin' it … and be well.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a broken record, another beautiful morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 66 heading to 82. As I write this piece this morning, there are two little rug rats running around the house screaming. The TV is blaring the movie "Moana"on and nobody is watching it. Toys are strewn everywhere. Lord help me!

Well, we had our inspection and almost everything turned out pretty good. Only had one hiccup. The night before our inspection, it rained and that proved to be problem with the house. A leak showed it's ugly face. Apparently the seller has known there was a leak in the roof and has had a roofing company come in to fix it, but they didn't get it fixed. So, here in lies the problem. We are writing an addendum to our PA to have the roof repaired and the work guaranteed.

*GMike*, that is a good idea. Perhaps "if" we get to continue with this house I might try that. At least it will give me something to do.

*Burly Bob*, A bruised tooth? Do you remember getting hit in the mouth? How in the world can something like that happen? sounds pretty weird.

*FF Bill*, I had a yard that big once, ONCE! It used to take me two hours to mow that thing and that was with a commercial mower. Although it was nice because it provided privacy, quiet and solitude, but it was a lot of work.

Well, I guess it's about time to get off this thing and do something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Suppose to be another nice day, mid 80's and blue skies. I finally found my bullet puller last night!
It's been hiding on a shelf in the Man Cave. Putting it to work this morning then on to cabinets. I might actually make some progress today. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Have any of you made Melamine drawers using a dado joint on the side and a rabbit on the front. It's an easy joint to build using a dado stack. I've done it a couple of times but never with Melamine. I'm just curious about using it with Melamine.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be afraid that it would come apart Bob. The glue wouldn't hold onto the slick melamine surface.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Like Don's report, mine is beginning to sound boring, too…..It was 70, with plenty of clabber when I rose for coffee..I guess there was some storms that come through last night, but I sure didn't know it….Everything was wet out, and a few small limbs in the yard….The power crew is still here, but now they are cleaning up around the yards, and piling up more limbs for the chipper and dump truck to haul it off…..It'll take a couple of more days ….

Don…Hope they get the leak fixed so you guys can move ahead with your plans… Seems like there's always something when you go to buy a place….Hopefully the sellers were upfront with ya'll…..Some are, some ain't….

Bill…. Jut turn them goats loose and let them have at it….lol…They'll have it mowed in no time…A 100 yards is a fer piece….I remember when I use to drive the tractor on the farm plowing, I thought I would never get to the end…They were a lot longer than 100 yards….We farmed 2 sections…There were some long rows…..

BurlyBob…..I agree with Bill….I wouldn't make them out of that stuff….Too risky..!! Later, guys….


----------



## dawsonbob

A splendidly spectacular, extraordinarily delightful morning to all y'all,

76 degrees under bright, sunny skies seems to be the call for here in San Diego today. Supposed to be between 72 and 78 for the next little while. I'm diggin' it.

Don, I hope they get that leak fixed, too. It's about time for you to catch a break.

BBob, like Bill, I don't think it would hold. It would probably be a waste of time and materials.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a splendidly spectacular, extraordinarily delightful day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
My gosh it's 85° and predicted to reach maybe 100° this afternoon … I sorta doubt it, maybe down in the Phoenix area. ... Clear blue skies and a gentle breeze

B bob … I don't think that the Melamine is the problem, it is the substrate that is the problem. Most melamine that you find at the local BORG is a cheesy particle board, and if you cut a dado 1/4 inch from the end of the board it will separate and the joint will fail … They do make a vinyl angle for the melamine that screws to both insides of the drawer box and is incredibly strong, and surprisingly easy to use … pocket screws also work fairly well, but strip out easily. I have had good luck with both methods. 
They do make a ply substrate with one thick center piece and 2 outer veneers and the Melamine for the top veneer. Now that stuff is like working with 3/4 inch plywood … but when you go to buy it (at a specialty lumber yard) take your credit card, check book and a co-signer, it is spendy.

Don … At least the roof is repairable and not like a sinking foundation … or something really drastic … A leaky roof is not a bad thing unless it has gone ignored and there is wood rot associated with it … We are all keeping our fingers crossed and uttering prayers for you.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Mike. I'm a long ways from making drawers and right now just kicking ideas around. I've used that drawer joint with plywood and was thinking it might work with melamine. That melamine can be some nasty stuff. I've slid is across my fingers a couple of times. Man can those edges slice you open or what? Al that aside it does make for some nice internal cabinet surfaces. "Stick in the Mud", is getting excited about it.

Well break time is over.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang it's 1930 hrs here. Looks like I might be headed to Boise to welcome my new grandson into the world. I might be out of touch for a few days. "Stick in the Mud", is on pins and needles, she's bouncing off the walls.
My only prayer is that he will be able to learn about the country that we all grew up in. Sadly, I see it crumbling away. God protect us all!!

My best to all of you.
Burly Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's wet and gloomy out this morning here in Mid Michigan. It rained pretty hard early this morning and will again later today. The temp is 69 heading to 82. With this kind of weather, anything can happen. They are predicting possible tornado's.

As I mentioned, it rained early this morning which means this could be a good day to have the roofers lay in the attic and find where the rain is coming in at. I guess the call has already went out to the roofers to get the roof fixed.

*Mike*, you are right, at least it's not an old leak and caused rot or mildew. But, the roof leak will drive my bride nuts if it keeps leaking into the kitchen. I told her it's awfully hard to find leaks like that. There are a couple of issues but, I think they are manageable. We'll keep trying. Thanks to you all for thinking of us during this troubling time.

*Burly Bob*, I'm excited for you with a new grand baby on the way. I hope everything turns out okay for you guys.

Well I'm off to the dentist this morning for my semi-annual torture. So, be safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I may be coming to Arkansas soon. Maybe I can swing by and say hi, get a picture. You know what they say…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That would be great….Just let me know when you plan to come by, so I'll be sure to be here….I'll PM you my phone number so you can call if need be…..


----------



## dawsonbob

A splendidly spectacular, delightfully remarkable, super good morning to all,

77 delightful degrees under mostly sunful skies here in San Diego today. The weather is cooling off around here, and I like it like that. Still no snow, though. Imagine that.

BBob, here's hoping for a healthy, happy new grandson. You're right about the country.

Don, good luck with the roofers, and have fun with the dentist.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a splendidly spectacular, delightfully remarkable, super good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still planning Rick. Originally cindy told me I was going to mountain home, then she said mountain view. As you know there's a big difference. Still, if I make a two day trip, I could swing over to your area.


----------



## BurlyBob

No news yet. Still waiting for the phone call. They are cutting it close. It's suppose to be a madhouse in this area due to the eclipse. They are making it sound almost like Y2K. Food and gas shortages, horrendous traffic and all sorts of other things. I try to avoid getting involved with nonsense like this.
It's cooling down nicely upper 80's today. I think the real high temps are done for the year. Thank goodness!


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunning, classically legendary, really rockin' marvellousness of a morning to all,

77 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. That may actually end up being the high for the next week or so.

BBob, all you can do about nuttiness like that is stock up on whatever you need, hunker down and ignore it.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a stunning, classically legendary, really rockin' dandy of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here too BBob. It's like a major ice storm, but thousands will be on the roads. Now they are calling for major cloudiness around here. Maybe it will be a nonevent. Either way it will get dark in the middle of the day and be very strange. I will be coming home from work that morning and will stay here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Starting out a pretty nice day here in Mid Michigan. Yesterday it was nothing less than gloomy all day long with lots of cloud cover and cool temps. It took all day just to get to 80.

Rain is in the forecast for Tuesday and that is good news for me. The weatherman is saying we are gonna get a gully washer from Monday night through Tuesday. As you know, I reported that the roof was supposed to be inspected a couple of days ago. Well that company couldn't find any problems. Of course, they installed the roof. So, another (more reputable) company is coming out on Tuesday to inspect the roof. I'm sure they will find a problem, because they will get paid to repair it. It only makes sense, right? Anyway, I'm glad it's gonna rain pitchforks and hammer handles on Tuesday.

Boy that eclipse is getting the big deal now. I remember the last one. It's not that big of a deal, at least I don't think it is. I feel for you guys in the path of it. The onslaught of astro seekers! You have to blame the news media for that mess. If anyone has seen the movie "Apocalypto", you will have seen an eclipse. It's the same thing.

I'm just spit-balling, but wouldn't it be nice if we all could get together maybe next summer. Pick a place that is centrally located so we all could get together and giggle at each other. By next year, I SHOULD be able to travel again. I certainly hope anyway. I think *FF Bill* does that with one of his groups he's friends with. I'm just thinking out loud.

Well, I think it's time to get outta here for now. The wife want's to go to a neighboring town for their "blueberry" festival. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, we haven't got the phone call yet.

It's a real nice day out. Headed to the low 80's.

Don that's a new on me, "raining pitchforks and hammer handles". I've heard of cats and dogs or a cow peeing on a flat rock, but that's the first time. You dream that one up on your own or is it a regional euphemism ?

Time to get after it.


----------



## dawsonbob

A tremendously terrific, gloriously magnificent, marvelosity of a morning to all,

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Okay, okay, it's completely socked in right now, but they say it will burn off later, whenever later might be.

Eclipse? We don't got to show you no stinking eclipse.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a tremendously terrific, gloriously magnificent, marvelosity of a day, with whipped cream and cherries on top.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
What a great day out here in the cactus patch, it's 94° at mid day and heading for 104° later doday. There are a few puffy clouds hanging around the horizon and a gentle breeze.

Hey Don, I had a similar experience at our home in Kansas City. As the rain came down, the kitchen window would leak and run down the glass … But not every time it rained … Calked the seams and all the obvious stuff and finally about a year later as I was in the attic I noticed that the gable vent had streaks below it … Yep right over the kitchen window … 
What was happening was the north wind would blow the rain through the vent and the water would seep down the inside of the wall and the inside of the window … Replaced the vent with a different style and the problems went away.
Bottom line here is that it might not be the roof at all … But a leak must be repaired.

Last time there was an eclipse I tried to see it but it got so dark I missed it …

Everyone be safe in what you do and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Last time there was an eclipse I tried to see it but it got so dark I missed it …
> 
> - Grumpymike


Maybe the best one ever, Mike. I don't think anyone could ever top that one.


----------



## AikenYankee

HOT! here, but eager for eclipse in two dats. We have to drive all of about 13 miles East to be in 100% totality zone. So glad we got our glasses a week ago while on vacation in Boone, NC - at Lowes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome aboard, Aiken. My house is almost at the exact center of totality. Not looking forward to the drive home Monday morning. Traffic is supposed to be ridiculous.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a pretty nice morning this morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is 66 heading to 86 today with scattered sunshine throughout the day.

Well it's another fun filled day here in the sons home with the ankle biters screaming already this morning. I love the grand-kids but, in small doses. I had to beg one of them to let me watch one hour of news this morning. Our grand daughter was demanding to watch the 400th episode of "Moana" or something like that. She likes to turn her movie on and then go do something else.

Two more days and we get to find out the situation on the roof leak. At this point, I'm ready to live in a tent. *GMike*, you're probably more right than wrong concerning the leak. The leak is running down a truss ridge but, that doesn't necessarily mean that's where the leak is. So, I'm prepared for anything. I don't think there is any vent's in the area of the leak or an exhaust pipe either. I do think you could be right also about the wind, it may depend on the direction. I just don't want to buy a house and put a roof on it the next week. I'd like to start out on an even plane for a while so I can get back in my shop.

*Aiken Yank*, Welcome aboard the sawdust train. These are some wonderful guys to spend the morning with. I just wish they lived a little closer so I could lie to them in person. LOL

*Burly Bob*, That saying has been around since the birth of, well you know. It's been around here anyway for a long time. I remember my dad saying that. It must be a mid western saying. I never thought of it though til you mentioned it.

Well, we went to the Blueberry festival in a nearby town and had a nice time. I got to have an elephant ear which is always good for my diabetes, NOT. The wife and I wondered around the festival for a while and then went to the local fire department and talked to some of the guys I used to know. They were trying to get me to buy a house in their neck of the woods so I could join their department. I politely told them no that I'm getting to old to hump hose anymore. But, I appreciated the thought just the same. Today, we are going to see the wife's parents at the old folks home. Well, it's time to get ready to go. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Cricket

Soooooo done with summer.

If you catch me whining about the cold this winter, (Yes, I get cold when it falls below 70!) just slap me. At least when it gets cold you can just put more clothes on…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning fellows,

It was a balmy 80 when I rose late for my morning java…..It was 8:30 when I finally rolled out of the rack…I was plumb lazy, as I'm virturally a night person….Never have been much of a day person…..I like to keep vampire hours….It's partly clabbered over, with a high today of 94…..Hot.!! Some rain is supposed to move in here, but they can't make up their minds when it will be…The humidity is high @ 74%.....Mercy..!!

I've been having trouble with one of my knee replacements the last couple of days….It feels like it's froze up and won't work right, plus the knee is swelled some…..I've hated every minute of having these things…..I've always said that nothing works like the original…When it happens, I just have to stay off of it for a while…

Aiken Yank…..Welcome to the madness of the weather thread….We've been around a while now, and like Don said, we have some good people on here….We like to "jaw" about almost everything, from the weather in our neck of the woods , to shop projects, to whatever…!!! We're just here to have fun..!! Come on back and join us…..

Don…..I like the idea of a get together..You guys could always come to Arkansas…it's pretty well centrally located….Hope it all works out with your new home, and can move in when you get the o.k….I know you're ready….

Cricket…..If I was around, and you started complaining about the cold weather, I'd slap you.. Never could stand a whiner…lol..!!

That's it for me…time for another cup of sheep dip, and a couple of Advil…...Later, y'all….


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully wondrous, phenomenally phabulous, smashingly great morning to everyone,

76 degrees under _ skies is the call for here in San Diego today. Not a bad call, all in all.

Aiken Yank, welcome aboard. Stick around, this place is the best place for being the place that it is, bar none.

Cricket, if I catch you whining about the cold this winter, why, I'll agree with you.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a wonderfully wondrous, phenomenally phabulous, smashingly great day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's like walking into a wet sticky rag today. Kinda makes me glad I'm sitting in front of a computer screen, but I'd really rather be at home with the wife and kid.

I did get my pillar project mostly finished Friday, weather wasn't too bad either. T shirt and a pair of jeans, and I was sweating, but it was a productive sweat.
Just need to get some quarter round and make the shoes for the bases of the pillars. I'm working on making a blog for that project as I've got a BUNCH of pictures.

FFBill stopped by to say Hi Friday morning. It was nice to put a face with a text feed. Showed him around to shop and a few projects too. Never a bad thing to have the fire fighters know where you are.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, and by the way, if you're into the eclipse, there's no need to wait. Yes, friends and neighbors, for a limited time I'll be selling advance tickets to tomorrow's eclipse TODAY. That's right! For only eleventeen dollars and twelvedy five cents, you too can see the eclipse a full day ahead of the madding crowds. Why fight for viewing space tomorrow, when you can view today. Purchase your tickets now. Showings every hour on the hour. Sorry, the midnight showing is already sold out. Pay Pal, credit cards, and cash accepted. No refunds.

Be sure to act now to take advantage of this phenomenal offer. Your tickets are waiting!


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I'm thinking those tickets won't do me any good here. It's getting cloudy and smoky from some fires in the area. Now add to it the wind that's picking up, the smoke should ruin all the plans those new agers trying to commune with the mystic forces of the eclipse. Sucks to be them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, when you build a router table you will never need to buy quarter round again. For that matter, you can make it without the router table.
It's 95 here and as Mike already pointed out, it's as muggy as a hot lake.
The forecast tomorrow is for more cloudiness than uncloudiness, so eclipse viewing will not be the best.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nope, after I build my table, maybe I go into moulding production. Not really.  Anyway, the wife wants to use vinyl quarter round as the caps for the pillars and I'm fine with that. Less work in the future I guess.

Showed the wife Stumpy's router lift plans, and the videos that go with it. He made her laugh, and i didn't get any push back on the purchase or build, so i see that unit with some mods in my future.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

This is getting to be like a broken record…..HOT!!! again today…The low was 80 with no clabber, no wind, and no nothing, but humid as crap…..The air is so heavy you can't walk outside and breath….and just standing there, not moving, one starts sweating profusely, like a sow (that's actually a misnomer, cause pigs don't sweat)....But you get the general idea…..Sooooo….it's a good day to be in side, in the shop, or under some air conditioning somewhere….The high will be 92, and you know the rest of the story…..We did have a good downpour of rain yesterday late, but only about 30-40 minutes, then it was gone….Tomorrow there's a 80% chance of more rain into tomorrow night….That's my weather report for today….Enjoy the rest of yours….!!!

BurlyBob…..We hope you get that phone call really soon on the grand baby…..


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly exquisite, breathtakingly glorious, super peachy-keen marvelosity of a morning,

76 just ducky degrees under those kinds of skies here in San Diego today. Just another snowless day in America's finest city.

If you didn't take advantage of yesterday's offer, it's not too late. Yes you, too can view the eclipse, even if you're in an area where the eclipse can't be seen. It's not too late to send your eleventeen dollars and twelvedy-five cents and reserve your viewing slot. Shows every hour on the hour, till they ain't no mo.' Act now! Don't miss this incredible opportunity to be the first to take advantage of this offer.

BBob, did you actually get all the crazies in your area?

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly exquisite, breathtakingly glorious, super peachy-keen marvelosity of a morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weather right now…..90° with partial sun…..and I do mean partial sun.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Would that be a banana sun Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have to say, that was pretty darn awesome. The temperature went down 10 degrees, crickets started singing, dew formed on the grass. The light was eerie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was. One direction and then the other direction.


----------



## BurlyBob

WE watched it as well. The coyotes started howling in the foothills just across the field from us. That full eclipse was pretty darn cool. Sort of put a wrinkle in my day though, but in a good way. "Stick in the Mud', got a text from DiL, she might be cramping a little. The little guy might show up here soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Would that thou hast a super fine, peachy keen, double ducky morning, everyone,

78 degrees under cloudy skies in the morning giving way to mostly sunny skies in the afternoon here in San Diego. At least that's what the weather wonkers would have us believe, even though we know better.

Eclipse: ahhh, the eclipse. Yes, there was one … but not here. Bummer. I didn't sell a single ticket. Oh, well, that's the way these thing go. Next time, though … next time …

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a super fine, peachy keen, double ducky day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday was a good day to have an eclipse. Today the smoke has really rolled in here. There's a couple of fires on this side of the state. Weather.com says it's suppose to hit 95. I'm thinking with this smoke that's pretty doubtful.

Looks like my daughter won't get to meet the new grandson before she leaves for year study in Germany. He's late, just like his big brother. So I made a band saw box for the big brother, filling it with candy and one of those small air horns. I'm thinking he's going to love that! Mom and Dad, yeah not so much. Just wait till I get him finger paints for Christmas! That's gonna be a hoot!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Here is the post totality pic I promised.!








!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good pic Mike, how did you manage that? Mine looks more like a very bright blur.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came home from my 9 hour drive to pick up the new pup. He's already peed on the floor twice.
It was rainy at home this Morning, but not in AR.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I guess I got lucky with the pic, it's with my phone. I held my glasses off the camera and allowed the auto focus to work. The results speak for themselves I suppose.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good job there Mike. My flash went off and I got just a big white picture.

Bill what kind of dog did you get? Post a photo or 3.
After my daughter flies out tomorrow I'll have Duke full time for the next year. She's without a doubt the happiest dog I've ever been around. Why yes, Duke is a she. When my daughter picker her out of the litter my female had, Duke was the only name she responded to. It helps that my daughter is a big John Wayne fan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Compared to a girl dog named Duke, you may not consider Sprocket a real dog, but he's very cute. Cindy gets to pick a small dog and I lick the bigger dog. He's about 12 pounds.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

How does the big dog respond to being licked Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn that autocorrect. If I did it, she'd probably like it.
That said,......I will not be licking the dog.


----------



## BurlyBob

I like Sprocket. Looks like he's got lots of character.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Cloudless with lots of sunshine. Yesterday was an on again off again rainy day. However, it was humid as heck. The temp today is 60 heading to only 72. A little cool for this time of year but, I'm not putting the shorts away yet.

We haven't heard anything about the inspection on the house as yet. I was hoping to say something positive by now but, I guess I can't. Hopefully by tomorrow, I'll hear something. We took the grandkids to the movies yesterday to watch "Nut Job 2". I was surprised, and glad, they sat through the whole thing.

*FF Bill*, I caught the "licking" part too. I knew what you meant but, I was waiting for your response. I like the doggie on your lap. The toy (Paw Patrol) left of your knee is the same one my grandson is playing with right now. I recognize the tower. It took some time for me to show him how to play with it. It was a bummer for me to get back up off the floor too. LOL

*Burly Bob*, That's a tough break on your delivery date delay. When she finally delivers, are you gonna send "stick in the mud" to Germany to see the new arrival?

As far as the Eclipse, they say in seven years, we "Michiganders" will get to see the darn thing again. I hope I'm still alive then. I don't care if I see it or not, I just want to be alive. LOL

Well Boys, I'm out the door again. We're gonna take the kids to the children's museum today. I hope I can last til Friday. They are wearing me out. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

80° and sunny here today. We will take that and run with it. Fine August weather.
Yes, paw patrol, what would we do without it.
Have to take Liam to the orthodontist today and then Sprocket to the vet.
Bidding on more tools and lots of oak stair railing. If I get that I'll likely just post it for sale.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Put the boy on the bus today and Woah NELLIE! It is awesome outside…

Bill, I'm sure you caught the tongue in cheek portion of my comment.

High 50s low 60s, and only heading to the low 80s today. It looks like it's going to stay like this too! I'll be poking around in the shop this evening for SURE!

Friday is my Saturday and I have a project that has been nagging me all summer long since I acquired a late 90s Weber Performer Grill for free via Craiglist.

The cart that made up the old grill station was spanked, but the kettle and all the stainless was cherry. I'll be building a grill station for placement on my deck. It's also going to have a 4 burner propane cooktop that was in my kitchen before I removed it and replaced it with a real range. The whole thing is looking to be around 90 inches long, 36 high, and likely 24 - 30 deep.

My designer wife, meaning she has a degree in interior design, and works in the commercial side of the industry, has helped me to flesh out the design on paper and she's likely going to draw me something in AutoCAD for an easy to follow set of plans.

This weather is awesome, but there is a nagging itch in the back of my mind that hunting season is right around the corner, and this cooler air really fuels the need to camo up and get lost in the woods!

I'm gonna be busy, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

A nice start for todays' weather…It was 70 at java time, which was 6:30 this a.m….I had a restless night, and didn't sleep good, so I just got up when the coffee was ready….it seriously clabbered over today, and like bill and Mike's report, pretty much the same for the mountains….The high will be about 80, and the rest of the week is looking about the same…..decent stuff for this time of year….

Bill…..Dang guy…..You drove 9 hours to get a dog..? Couldn't you find one a little closer to home..? They prolly had one at the local pound you could of picked up cheap….lol…!!

Don …Sure hope you hear something soon on the new house….Anticiapation is prolly killin' you….!!

Some of the guys I fish with are going to B.S. in the morning to fish, and called to see if I wanted to fish with one of them….I passed, as I'm not quite ready yet to try it…..I think I need a little more healing time yet….

Well guys…..We're almost getting ready to hit the 9,000 mark on our thread….Never thought I'd see the day when we would do that…..It's great…..Keep 'em coming, fellows…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang,

Man is it smoky out. There's sizable fires to the west and south of us. Nothing like 2 years ago.
Got a road trip to Boise today. Put one daughter on a plane to Germany. and waiting for the DiL to deliver. Got to make a stop at Woodcraft and Sportsmen's warehouse. I found a place to buy sanding media. That's for down the road when I clean up some more hand planes.

Catch you all in a day or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I've driven further. Sadly, most dogs in local shelters are pit bulls. We did find one little terrier, but when we called about it, it was already gone. The amount of pit bulls in shelters is alarming. What are people thinking?


----------



## dawsonbob

May the most awesomest, magnifitacular, dyn-o-mite beauty of a morning that ever was, be yours,

75 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Works for me.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have the most awesomest, magnifitacular, dyn-o-mite beauty of a day that ever was. Ever.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a balmy 54 out this morning heading to an even balmier 66. Kinda cool today.

Let me give you an idea of this old man's morning here in beautiful Mid Michigan with the grand kids. I was woken up to a little 2 year old talking to me. My wife was sick in bed this morning so I let her sleep. First thing I have to do is stick a finger in my eye cause I know it would feel a whole lot better than what I'm about to do. I had to change a diaper. I'm 64 and changing diapers. Ugh! I gave that job up 50 some years ago. The diaper change was really messed up bad but it held until the next mishap. I finally went in the kitchen and started the coffee. I know, doing all this stuff without coffee is a bummer. By then, I wanted to pour it in my eyes. I watched a little GMA and slurped down some sheep dip. By then, the second kid woke up and I was making microwave pancakes or as they call it, "cancakes". I was trying to sneak in some toast while they ate, but they wouldn't quit eating. I had to keep warming up "cancakes". Finally after they were done eating, I was able to gulp down another cup of joe. I was starting to wake up then when "wham", the little one hit me with "I pooped Bumpa". (eyes rolling) Off I go to change the poopy diapers all the while I'm trying to hold down the coffee and toast. The dirty job was finally done and it was time for Bumpa to relax while the kids try to kill each other. Guess who finally gets out of bed, Grandma, and she came to my rescue. Yay! And now I'm in a hurry trying to write this quickly so we can go to a petting zoo so they can torture those poor animals for a while. Hurry up nap time.

Well guys, this was just a small sample of my morning so far! I've got to get ready to go so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily fabulous, ultra great, marvelously magnificent morning to all,

74 degrees under mostly skies here in San Diego today. Yes, you read that right: 74 degrees! I love it! Yesterday's high was only 71, which is unreal for this time of year around here. I'm not complaining, mind you.

Don, nuh-uh. No thanks. Gave up diaper changing a long, long time ago. You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din.

Got to go check up on my friend who just had surgery.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an extraordinarily fabulous, ultra great, marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## Cricket

Stupid Harvey takin' a look at us…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon gents. It was a cool 52 this morning. Is it still August….I can't tell. 76 now. It can't be August.
Today I'm retro fitting the deck rails to keep a rather small dog from falling to his doom.
Don, I hate changing diapers. With all the blood and guts and gore I've seen, nothing bothers me like baby poop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, it's 1:15 p.m. on an August afternoon. It's still summer, right? The temperature at the moment is only 68 degrees. 68 low, overcast degrees here in San Diego. Wow.

Cricket, please take care. I just looked at the weather site, and it looks like you're really in for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My FEMA task force is on notice that we may get called to respond to Texas or Louisiana.


----------



## dawsonbob

I wouldn't doubt it, Bill. From what I've seen, Harvey looks like a nasty one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Lotsa rain, reminiscent of earlier this year here in Missouri. Strap in Bill, it's likely to get nasty.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon lads and lasses,

Our weather this morning was just great….Like Bill, who is up North and East of me, it was a rather cool morning….It was 58-60 when I went for coffee at about 7:10….Been really nice all day long, with no wind, lots of clabber, and it only got to 80 all day…As i type this, it's down now to 77 and sunny, with a low in the morning of 61….Unusual weather for August….Don't know if the approaching hurricane has anything to do with it, but something is sure going on…!!! (????)....No matter….Like dawsonBob…."I'll take it"....

Don…..I think all parents and grandparents have to go through the diaper changing routine…..or had to at one time…I changed plenty of them when my kids were babies, and when they grew up and had babies of their own, then came the grand babies..Like Bill, when I was in the military, I saw far worse than babies crapping their diapers…...but it would have to wait till I've had my morning 1/2 pot of java….!!!

Cricket…..Keep an eye peeled for that approaching storm that's coming…..If need be, take shelter somwhere or somehow…..Be safe…..

Bill…..Sure hope your unit doesn't get called up for active duty on dealing with the storm….I guess it depends on how bad it is/ gets…..Keep us posted on the situation….

O.k. y'all….That's all I have for now,as it's supper time…..We're getting really close to that 9,000 mark….!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's getting pretty chilly around here in Mid Michigan. The low for tonight is supposed to be 45. Brrrrrrr.

I just wanted to jump on here tonight for a quick one. We finally got the word that the roofing company came in and found 4 nail holes in one of the shingles. So, they repaired it and we're getting a year warranty with the work they did. So, we started the paper work on the house. It won't be ours until the end of September.

*FF Bill*, that's gonna be some nasty work for you in the Big Star State after Harvey gets done with it. I sure would like to be with you on this one. You make me jealous. We almost bought a house in Victoria a few years ago but, decided to visit first then find out if we like it. Victoria is in the bulls eye of the storm. Oh yea, I'm with you on the Blood and gore stuff. Seen enough of that stuff and baby poop bothers me more. I did my share when my kid was little.

*Cricket*, batten down the hatches. I've got a friend in Harlingen and he's decided to ride out the storm. The only supplies he needs is some Crown Royal. LOL

Well, I just wanted to let you guys in on the house situation. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good to hear Don, you moving forward on the house. Start making some plans for that big shop. Maybe you can get in early and do some painting as was suggested. One more month of poopy diapers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The task force has deployed to San Antonio, but I did not make the roster. No surprise as it's not my month in the rotation. 3 folks from my department did make the roster though. Please keep them in your prayers. Helps coming cricket.


----------



## dawsonbob

A greatly grand, gloriously gorgeous lollapalooza of a morning to all,

76 under partly cloudfull/sunnfull skies here in San Diego today. It may not snow today.

Cricket, I hope you have a life vest, and live on high ground.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a greatly grand, gloriously gorgeous lollapalooza of a day.


----------



## Cricket

Dear Harvey,
Texas is closed for the season so we are unable to accommodate your visit at this time. Please feel free to return to wherever the heck you came from.
- Me


----------



## Firewood

It got down to low 30's in Crandon, WI this morning. My son lives up there. Sure glad I don't. It was gorgeous here in Waukesha today. More nice weather this weekend too it looks like

My prayers are with all y'all down in Texas. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cricket, You definitely be getting some rain I see. It's a darn shame you can't spread it around to those of us who'd love a shot or three. Keep your bailing bucket handy!

Man-o-Man! Did I have a crazy week or what? Wednesday took daughter to airport in Boisefor flight to Germany. We had dinner Son and his wife who was expecting delivery soon. She was not comfortable and was seriously ready for the kid to pop. There was no confirmed time so we drove home. I'm just walking to the front door loaded with bag and I hear my cell phone gong off in the living room. I dig for the house key, get to the phone and it quits. That's when the house phone goes off. It's son they are at the hospital and it's gonna happen in a few hours. It's 9:30pm. I talk my wife into getting a decent night's sleep and drive back to Boise. So the next moring we get to the hospital and everyone is fine. "Reagan Alexander", is a fine looking fat little guy and everyone votes to keep him. Spent the rest of the day with his big brother at home and I got to sleep in the recliner all night. Yesterday we finally got home around 6pm. I'm not going anywhere for quite a while. Whaat's funny is I use to enjoy long distance driving. That's a thing of the past for certain.

Mike you live in Waukesha. My daughter went to bible school there. I've been there it's a beautiful part of the country. Maybe a little to wet for me though.

Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper honey of a morning to all,

80 sunalicious degrees here in San Diego today. I think this will be the coolest day of the next week, with Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday in the nineties before cooling down into the eighties again. Snow is not likely.

Cricket, I've been checking the reports, and it looks really, really nasty in your area. Please do what you have to do to stay safe.

BBob, congratulations on the 'fine looking fat little guy."

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper honey of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It was a nice day today. Did some rope rescue training.
My task force is positioned just outside of Corpus Christi TX. They should be put to work tomorrow.
There is a chance that I could still be deployed if FEMA requests more people from our team, should know more tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a dandy day. Ducky - just ducky,

83 with mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Cricket, we hope you are safe and dry.

Bill, from what I've been seeing, they could use your skills down Texas way.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and havea dandy day. Ducky - just ducky.


----------



## Davevand

20 inches of rain in last 48 hours, forecasting another 20 before Harvey gets out of here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay on high ground Dave, if you can find some. I've got three guys from my fire department down there as part of a FEMA rescue team. Some of the pictures they have posted have been terrible.


----------



## Cricket

All is well in most of the San Antonio area - a few trees down, minor flooding, and a few power outages.

My beloved coast is a mess and will be for years.

Houston is in the middle of a nightmare.

Texas people will come together as one and will be stronger than ever.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Glad to hear from you….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and cool this morning here in Mid Michigan. We've got some rain moving into the area but not as much as Houston. The temp is 63 and the high will climb to 71. Not very warm for August.

Well the wife and I got moved AGAIN into our daughters place. No kids yelling or crying. No toys to trip over. No diapers to change. I can actually turn the volume up on the TV without waking the kids up. What a difference a few miles makes. Our daughter helped us move into her place and bought a lot of food for us. She wants to make us as comfortable as possible. We offered to pay for our portion of the utility bills and she won't take it. Pretty nice set up. However, she want's me to help her do some minor repairs around her house. At least I won't go batty here, I can actually do something besides watch kids.

I was able to purchase a couple of hand planes at an estate sale the other day. I got a MillersFalls style 8 and a Defiance by Stanley. Both are in great shape and look almost new. The still need a little cleaning up but they will look nice in my collection.










*FF Bill*, It looks like they are gonna need you down in Texas. And then, they are gonna need you in your own state soon as the rain is gonna move toward you guys in the mid section.

*Burly Bob*, Congratulations on the new arrival of your grandson, Reagan Alexander. Hurry and get a hand plane in his hand. I'm happy for you Bob.

Well guys, it's time to move on to other things. Let's all say a prayer for all those people in the Hurricane stricken areas. I sincerely hope everything turns out well for them. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

First, let me say that I'm glad everyone is safe, especially Cricket, who was/ is in the path of the hurricane…Glad you made it unscathed, Cricket….I hope all of our LJs who were in the storm are safe…...That storm was so destructive, so we're hoping for the best for them…..Now for the local news….

It was 68 at coffee time this a.m., and woke up to some rain…..We had rain hit here last night late, and it stayed around this morning…It's heavily clabbered over, no wind, light showers, and the high will be 80…Not too shabby…More moisture is coming this week…..Just a question of when…..!!

Cricket…..Glad you came through the storm unscathed, and not too much damage around your neck of the woods…..Be safe, stay dry, and keep an eye peeled…...

BurlyBob…..Congrats on the new crib rat…...I know you're a proud grandpa, as we all are when we get new grand kids….Those of us old enough, that is…..lol…

Don…..Glad to hear you're getting some peace and quite….Those rug rats can get to you quick….Sounds like you and the wife made a good move to the daughter's place….Is she married or single..? You never said…Sounds like you came out smelling like a red rose….Sounds like a pretty good trade-off….A roof over your head for a few chores…..and grub to boot…..You can prolly put your "Will work for food" sign away now…..Enjoy the quite times…and good score on the planes…I'll bet you have a good collection by now….You'll have to build a bigger plane till to hold them all…...Ah….another project to look forward to…!!!

Bill…..Keep us posted on wheather you have to go to Texas, or get to stay on your job at home…

That's all I have for now….We're getting close to that 9,000 post…..It won't be long now…!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, no rain yet here in the 3 rivers confluence of Missouri. I'm wondering what track Harvey is going to take. Don't really want a repeat of this Spring. Texas has been getting blasted, good to see Cricket's afloat.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully wonderful fantabulous fabulosity of a morning to all,

87 hot degrees under clear, sunny skies here in San Diego today. It's going to be even hotter for the next few days: we have a heat advisory until Wednesday night. Right about now, we could use some of the rain they're hogging in Texas. We'd be happy to take some of the load off their backs.

Cricket, it's good to hear that you're safe and sound, if a bit soggy. I guess nobody told Harvey "Don't mess with Texas?"

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a wonderfully wonderful fantabulous fabulosity of a day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here between Wilmington and Myrtle Beach we've started feeling the effects of a little tropical depression that so far has dumped a little rain and is promising some decent wind (40 - 50mph) tomorrow when I head home. My wife had a job offer in Houston last year and after researching different areas we would have bought ~ 15 miles ESE of downtown Houston. I'm feeling right now that we made the right decision to pass and stick it out in the rust belt a little longer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It doesn't look like I'll be called down to Texas. It would have happened by now. Three guys from my department are there though. They have made 167 rescues thus far. Here it's just cloudy and no rain. Did have a clap of thunder a while ago though.
I won a few things in an auction and today was pick up day. I got a skilsaw worm drive. What a beast. I paid $60 for a pile of wood atop a huge 14' tall rack. Wasn't sure what I'd find. I made out like a bandit. I got a whole bunch of stair railings. Some of it jatoba and some walnut. The 16' jatoba rails should be worth about $350 each. I got what must be a mile of 3/4" cove molding.


----------



## Firewood

Dawson Bob - Though I've lived in Waukesha county for quite a few years, we just recently moved to city of Waukesha (recent move=no shop yet). It is a nice area. Ook me up next time you pass this way.


----------



## dawsonbob

Firewood Mike, I would be happy to do that and buy you a cup of coffee, too. Unfortunately, the chances of my ever leaving San Diego are slimmer than none. I can no longer travel for health reasons, but thanks for the invite.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another screwy night's sleep. It's suppose to be a hot one today 98. I can really do without that.

I took a look at the weather satellite photos of Houston. That Harvey is just sitting right on top of them. It sure needs to move on and break up soon. Those folks need a rest.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 64 and damp outside here in Mid Michigan. The temp is supposed to reach 75 today and will be in the 70's all week long with no rain. However, it did rain all day yesterday which proved fruitful for us. The roof sprung a leak and the roofing company is coming back out again to try to fix it. This is the last chance on this one.

Now for the BIG story. I filled out my forms to get my VA home loans. What a trip! Of course I had to get my retirement points from army records and it finally showed up a couple of days ago. I took the information to my mortgage company and submitted the information. After about a half hour, we got the news from the VA that I didn't qualify because I didn't have enough points. Now the form shows that I had them but, they said I had to produce my pay stubs from back in the 70's to prove I was actually there. Now, in the first place, who keeps pay stubs from 40 years ago? Second, why would they give me an honorable discharge and get promoted to E-5 and NOT be qualified? I now know why people get so pissed at the VA. They are a bunch of incompetent boobs working for the government. I'm trying to be polite but, It's hard. Now I have to chase down the VA to try to get my loan approved. I'm just miffed. Sorry guys for rambling on.

*FF Bill*, nice haul on the wood. Now you just gotta find a use for it or sell it to make some profit.

Well guys, I've got to get off of here and try to get this VA thing taken care of. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Cool and foggy this fine morning. I'm waiting on a well company to come and drill my new well. I'm also waiting to hear from FEMA task force. There's still a chance to send more people.

Don, the VA will spend $5 to save $1 and somehow that makes sense to them. Hope it gets worked out. I don't even have a pay stub from last week.

I have already listed the Brazilian Cherry and walnut railings on CL.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It is another start of a nice day here in the mountains… The temp was 68 with no clabber, no wind, and plenty of sun…The high will be 81, with no rain in the forecast….but around here, that doesn't mean anything…..it could rain just on account….Not much news around here to report….Just lounging around the house playing on the 'puter…..

BurlyBob…..I hate having them kind of nights….Until this shoulder decides to heal itself, I'll prolly have few more of those kind…..

Don…..I understand exactly what your going through with the VA….I too have dealt with them for years on different matters…..One thing you might try is buying your new home with what's called "Veterans Preference"....That's the way I bought my first home back in the '70's…I didn't file for a VA loan cause this was easier….Don't know if being a disabled vet was the reason, or what….That's the only time I ever used it….I hated dealing with the VA, so I quit years ago…...So…that might be something you can check into if they keep hasseling you about a VA loan…..Just my thoughts…...dawsonBob may chime in to give more advice since he's a vet, also..One thing I do know…..the gubberment will try to tie you up with red tape….I hate the VA….On another note:

Sure hope they get the leak resolved for you….. Isn't dealing with crap like this fun…!!!

Bill… Nice score on the lumber…One thing's for sure…..You gotta spend $$$ to make $$$$.....Good luck on the sell…..Sure hope you don't have to go to Texas…..
That's all I have for now….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Foggy. The boy got a kick out of "being in the clouds" as I told him this morning. He hung his head out the window on the ride down to the bus stop to try to eat the fog. Kid makes me laugh.

Spent some time this morning processing pallet wood for siding on my grill / cook top. Sticky, but cool today. I was drenched. Now I'm stuck at the salt mine. Nail removal on tap for tonight and then cutting to size. It's almost finished.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats on the grandson Bbob.

Going to be sunny and 90 in WW today. We are breaking the warmest summer record set in 2015 ;-(

I feel your pain Don. After King County redesigned the road here, flooded our driveway and washed 400 cubic yards off the back of the neighboring property, I concluded having an IQ higher than one's age was an automatic disqualifier for county employment.

It took them 7 years to get someone out here that understood water runs down hill after spending a lot of money on uphill solutions. Sounds like the VA may have the same employment policies.


----------



## dawsonbob

An enormously impressive, immensely sensational, lollapalooza of a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning to all,

89 sweltering degrees under partly cloudy skies is the call for here in San Diego today. Actually, I'll be surprised if it doesn't hit more like 95: hope I'm wrong.

Don, I've never applied for a VA loan, although I do have extensive experience with the VA. The one thing I can tell you is to keep after them. Reapply. Wear those suckers down till they relent. Even better, get yourself a VA advocate. I'm sure that there must be a VFW or American Legion in your town. Go in and talk to those folks and they'll help you find an advocate. Hear me on this: never, ever underestimate the power of the VFW or American Legion. I repeat: never, ever underestimate the power of the VFW or American Legion. If you're a vet, those fine folks will help you more than you would believe possible when dealing with the VA.

Bill, good score on the wood. Are you hoping to be sent to Texas, or hoping you won't. Sometimes it's tough to figure out which.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an enormously impressive, immensely sensational, lollapalooza of a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, here we are in the cactus patch with a temp of 103° at med day and heading for 108 this afternoon under mostly clear blue skies and gentle breezes …

Don; re read what Dawsonbob said … I got the VFW to get the VA on their feet after being turned down three times, I went into the VFW office and a nice lady named Penny filled out some forms and with in three weeks every one of my claims were answered and a VA form of eligibility for a VA loan was issued … I was so impressed I joined the VFW as a life member … That's right folks, I was not a member, yet they still went to bat for me.
I was told that if you spent 30 days in the active duty service, and had an Honorary Discharge, you qualify for VA benefits.

Bbob; Congrats on the grandson …

Cricket; so good to hear that you are fairing the Harvey storm so well with minimal damage … We are praying for the ones that didn't fair so well.

Well, Y'all do it safely and be well


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to be sent to every disaster in the country.


----------



## dawsonbob

Lol. I can understand, Bill. You train and train to become proficient, then you want to use your skills. As a Marine, I always wanted to be where things were hottest so I could watch over my men. Sounds silly, I know, but I always had the feeling that no one else could keep them alive as well as I could. I think there might be some of that in you, Firefighter Bill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Some of the Community Emergency Response Team members from WW went to Katrina. I doubt if Houston really wants another liability with worn out knees that can't hear ;((

Those that can't help any other way can give blood. It is in short supply according to last night's news.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got hotter here than we were expecting. Just before 3pm it hit 102. At the airport, that's 4 miles out of town and is generally a little cooler.

Boy Don, that's another reason I dread a move. The thought of people sticking there nose in my business is a serious turnoff. Hope you get things straightened out.


----------



## R_SC

Nice weather here in SC


----------



## R_SC

My friends in Galveston are not having a very good time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Lots of smoke in the air from lots of small to medium fires on the west side. It's going to be a little cooler today.

I checked the satellite photos of Texas. Sure doesn't look like that hurricane is moving off very much. That storm needs to move on and give those folks a break!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning,

I'm not going to give a weather report today, as it's been the same for the last several days, and more of the same to come…..

BurlyBob…..Congrats on being the 9,000th post..at 10:53 last night…...Looks like you get the grand prize…..O.K….on to bigger and better things, and let's go for 10,000….whatda say..?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Right on Rick. I agree. After I put the boy on the bus working on my grill station, I've been busy every morning for about a 2 hours until i have to stop and get ready to head to the salt mine.

It's been really pleasant. You usually have to pay for this kind of weather


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick to totally honest I was even paying attention to that. Guess my lucky surprise this morning when I checked back in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It didn't hit 90 yesterday. Low 80s. On shore flow makes for nice cooling effect with pleasant afternoons. Gotta love WW. Never too hot, never too cold ;-)

Rick, Is there a grander prize for # 10,000?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's a sunny day after a morning of fog and decent temps here in Mid Michigan. It's been chilly around here lately but it's warming up nicely. I had to re-check the calendar to see if it was indeed August. The temp today is 77 with only 2 more degrees before we reach our high.

First of all, a great big thank you to you guys for your advise on the VA home loan. It's been a headache. I spent a long time on the phone yesterday punching numbers just to reach a message telling me they were closed at DFAS. You know the military, they love their acronyms. Anyway, I called again today and finally got a real person to give me some guidance. She is sending me some forms to get my service record resolved, but as usual, it's gonna take some time. But, I think I may just reach out to my American Legion post to see what they can do. I guess I might have sold them a little short on this one. I figured that they just argued at the meetings and not help at all. Anyway, onward! My LES had me entering the service in (get this) 1943. Ten years before I was born. LOL Thanks again guys, I knew I could count on yous.

I had to take my bride to the dentist this morning for a scheduled something or other. She's had some issues with her teeth for some time stemming from some illnesses she's been having. The dentist thought that her tooth could be saved even if her nerves were exposed. He did temporary filling and sent her on her way. He had planned on being away from tomorrow until Tuesday. As soon as she sat in the car, she began to cry because her tooth was still hurting her worse than before she went in and was afraid she was gonna putting up with this pain all weekend long. I called the guy back and told him the situation and we ended up going back an hour later and had the darn thing pulled.

Rick, I just looked at the post number on your weather thread and it is over 9000. Congratulations!!!!!

Well, I've bored you guys long enough on my problems. I hope all is well with you guys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a mighty fine day here with 78° and some clouds.
Still no call to go south, so I will have to settle for a few days in Branson fishing and golfing.
I had a new well drilled yesterday. 206' is not bad. Figured for 500, so that will save some money.
Made a little project yesterday and today. It's a cherry bench with storage. My aunt gave me a cherry raised panel door left over from their kitchen and I designed the bench around it. It was a fun little project. Biggest thing I've done with cherry. Sprayed some polycrylic on it and done.


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily outstanding, breathtakingly glorious morning to all,

88 hot degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to be 89, but it hit 92. Either way, it's too darn hot for me. I had trouble sleeping last night because of the heat, and I hate that. Mother Nature should know better than to mess with an old man's sleep. Makes us grumpy.

WWBob, congrats on busting the 9,000 post barrier.

Bill, you were posting while I was writing. That's a really nice chest and an innovative way to incorporate an existing panel. Lookin' good!

Got a late start this morning, so I gotta go take care of a few things.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an extraordinarily outstanding, breathtakingly glorious day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

Just a quickie to say that the weather hasn't changed…..it's been the same all day….

BurlyBob….If I had been around and you hit the 9,000, you would have gotten a free Mexican food supper….

Bob (WW).....The one who hits the 10,000 mark, gets to go out and have pizza with us all…!!

Don…..Hope the espousy is feeling better since she got the bad tooth yanked out….It's got to be better than the alternative…..

Bill…..When you head to Branson, catch a fish or two for me….I've forgotten what's it's like to set the hook….Nice project on the bench…...I expected nothing short of this…!!

dawsonBob…..It wasn't Bob (WW) that hit the 9,000…..it was BurlyBob…..!!! An honest mistake…we forgive you..!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Back in the rust belt last night and the weather is cooler than I like but not unpleasantly so, at least for the time being. Weatherman says we should see high 40's Friday morning ( I was hoping many of the half hearted road projects would be wrapped up while I was on vacation, as most of them were to be finished over a month ago. No such luck, instead more have been started just as school resumes, just another thing to love with the high taxes, bad roads & terrible weather, we also have to contend with administrators that can only aspire to be incompetent as they indescribability below that level everywhere around here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, You forgot to mention he buys too )


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bill that is a really nice looking bench. Your super fortunate to have such wonderful resources for hardwoods.
You wouldn't believe the price for cherry out here. Some hardwoods will break the bank!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. The Cherry I used in that bench came with all that other stuff I got from the auction, but yes we do have great access to hardwoods compared to the west.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cool chilly morning here in Mid Michigan. The temp is hovering around 61 with a mild breeze at 11 mph and our high is only get to 66 today. It feels a lot like fall around here.

*FF Bill*, that's a nice looking bench. It looks pretty sturdy too. Are you keeping it, selling it or giving it away? Here's a question for you, is your water hard? Here in Michigan, many wells produce hard water and we have to use water softeners which means lugging in bags of salt all the time.

*BB Yeti*, Yes we are in the same boat around here with road constructions. I'm tired of orange barrels. In the northern states, we have four seasons; Fall, Winter, Spring and Orange barrel season. It seems like they just finish one project and move immediately to another just down the road. We have one stretch of I-75 that they completely re-do every 5 years. Same stretch!!! I think the engineers need to be fired if they can't get the road project correct the first time. Anyway, I better get off my soap box before I fall and hurt something. LOL

My wife is feeling much better today, it's like night and day. Well, It's time to get out of here this morning. My daughter has some guys coming to install a gas line for her dryer and I have to watch him, like I know something he don't, right. Anyway, I have to baby sit the guy till he's done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's feeling like fall even here in MO. That's welcome in my corner of MO.
Don, I'm giving it to my aunt and uncle who connected me with that big walnut tree a while back and helped me to cut and load it.
Well, we are going to Branson tonight. I will golf on Saturday and fish on Sunday. Had a brake problem last night so the the truck is in the shop getting a new caliper and pads. Easy fix and in a timely fashion.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Is this even August?


----------



## dawsonbob

An unbelievably wonderful, spectacularly magnificent day to everyone,

89 swelteringly hot degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Like many others, I'm still wondering what the difference is between 'mostly sunny' and 'partly cloudy?' Seem to me that either one would produce pretty much the same result: a sunny sky with a few clouds here and there. But what do I know? I don't have a degree in meteorology.

For those of you experiencing fall-like temperatures, consider yourself lucky. That's certainly not the case around here right now. I'm somewhat surprised that we haven't had more wildfires around here.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an unbelievably wonderful, spectacularly magnificent day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A cool but pleasant day in the rust belt. The next few days are getting down right chilly into the 60's but the high on labor day is suppose to be 87° with plenty of sunshine so hopefully the weather folks got that right. After spending a couple weeks down in the Carolinas it was tough coming home to cooler weather and down right crappy roads but some day (hopefully sooner than later) it'll be a one way drive down save for rerturn visits every five years.
Mama's cracking the whip for me to get a couple cutting boards done for a wedding gift and for a friend and they both have to be finished by Saturday. Twice the work in half of the time makes for a little less leisure in the shop!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's not very warm here in Mid Michigan. The temp this morning is a very cool 51. Last nights low was 42, Brrrrrr. I was just thinking, in the fall 51 sounds cold, but in the spring 51 is warm and we're running around in T-shirts. I'd love to put on a sweat shirt right now but my cloths are in storage. We were supposed to be in a house by now and August was supposed to be warm all month long. Oops! it's September now. LOL

*FF Bill*, That's a good nephew giving that nice bench to your Aunt and Uncle. You be careful in Branson, but have a wonderful time.

*Dawson Bob*, I hear you about the warm weather and us griping about the cold. But, this cold is chilling me to the bone. If I had a choice, I'd rather be where it is warm all the time.

*BB Yeti*, it sounds like you're gonna be a busy guy for the next couple of days. That's kinda short notice for a couple of projects, ain't it? I'm sure you can handle it though.

Looks like you guys in Arkansas and Missouri are gonna miss the wrath of Harvey. That's a good thing. I hope *Rick's* family in Memphis will be okay.

I've got some running around to do so I better close out for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super sensational, wildly wonderful, mega marvelous morning to all y'all,

95, I say 95 darn hot degrees under searingly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Will it actually crack 100? Stay tuned boys and girls of all ages to find out how hot it will actually be. One thing's for sure, it's very un-San Diego like weather.

Even though it's beyond my budget, I'm running the AC today. Blessed be the air.

Don, I want to be where it's never too hot, never too cold, but just right. Goldilocks weather. You know, like San Diego is supposed to be.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a super sensational, wildly wonderful, mega marvelous day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I woke up this am at 430hrs. I laid there awhile and decided I needed coffee. I heard geese flying! That means fall is coming. Lord willing I'll get a chance this fall to goose hunt again.

You guys ever think you live in a perpetual doghouse like me? I tried to head it off today. Tomorrow is our anniversary, #39. That's #39 with the same woman. Not like a bunch of my friends who have to figure out how many years with each one. My best friend is adding them up and he's on wife #5. Go figure! To top it off he's paid for houses of 3 of them!!! Ouch! so sometime back I'm watching TV with "Stick in the Mud" when one of those, find the love or yer life dating after 50 website commercials comes on. I looked at "Stick in the Mud" and said ain't nuthin better ever happen to you. She said what? I repeated, ain't nuthin better ever happen to you. She says why? "Cuz if something ever happens to you the only other female that's ever gonna sleep in my house is my yellow Labrador retriever"!!!

Just thought you all might get a chuckle about that one.

Enjoy your weekend and watch out for those other fools on the road .


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You guys ever think you live in a perpetual doghouse like me?
> 
> - BurlyBob


YES!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it hit 98 a while ago, but I don't think we've cracked 100 … yet. Won't know for sure till tomorrow's official report.

I'm dreading this month's electric bill after using the AC so much, but what are y' gonna do? Baking is not an option.

BBob, I don't have a wife to send me to the doghouse. Wish I did, sometimes. I'd do better with a golden retriever, though. Man can't go wrong with a good dog, whereas with women …

I'd like a nap, but it's too darn hot to sleep. Oh, well, we all have our crosses to bear, I guess.

Stay cool, y'all.


----------



## oldnovice

Glad today is over due to heat …. 110° in San Jose.
Saturday is going to be a little hotter!

San Francisco had over 100°, the first time in history!
The worst storm in Texas in history!

*Yet, according to our current administration, there is no climate change*


----------



## BurlyBob

Is it ever going to be hot out here for the next few days. Around the 100 mark for the next 5 days. It sure beats what's going on in Texas. Might head up to the flea market in Sumpter and see what's laying out. I've a couple of good scores on hand planes in the past but it's hit or miss.


----------



## dawsonbob

A delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, mega-marvel of a morning to all,

92 miserably hot degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Yesterday was forecast to be 95 but topped out at an even 100. Tomorrow should be interesting; they're predicting 85 degrees with a 70 percent chance of rain and thunderstorms. Heaven help us if we get a lightning strike on our tinder dry scrub-brush, 'cause conditions are just right for wildfires.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, mega-marvel of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Labor Day to all laberors everywhere!

Heading back into the 90s in WW for a few days. Looks like the humidity in the Cascades is low enough to make crown fires a real serious threat this weekend and next week. I used to be a little concerned about that here in suburbia, but the humidity is usually high enough to prevent it.

We finished up travels and reunions ECT for the summer. Just in the nick of time too. Fall is a few days away. The weather doesn't look like it, but football is starting.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little warmer this morning than it has been around here in Mid Michigan. The temp this morning is 60 heading to 77 today, but it's gonna get colder in the coming days. I am not looking forward to that.

The weather is sure extreme in the states lately. You guys in the west are experiencing warmer than usual and we are experiencing cooler than usual. And, we have another hurricane heading this way. Oh what fun it is.

We put another PA on yet another house yesterday. Now we're just waiting for an answer. I'm sure getting tired of not having a house to call our own. We are usually baby sitting a couple of dogs that our granddaughter has. They are Australian shepherds, I think. One is a red and the other is a blue. I'm not quite sure what that means. I know that they crap a lot and they are busy as heck. They are always wrestling around. Anyway, our granddaughter never has time to take the dogs out or give them any attention. It's been our job since we've been here and it's getting old quick. The dogs follow us everywhere we go.

How are you guys spending your Labor Day weekend? We are going out to the lake and have Pizza today. Yea! (sarcasm) What happened to hot dogs and hamburgers? Anyway, I hope you guys have a great holiday weekend. I'm getting out of here for now so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning. It's suppose to hit 101 today. You can take this heat and shove it for all I care.

Don, I picked up another #6 Stanley plane yesterday. I wasn't going to as I have 4 not. The guy said he's make me a deal. $10 was to hard to pass up. It's a type 17, 1942-1945. Like you I'm watching my daughters dog while she's away. That's a good thing for me. Duke is without a doubt my best friend.


----------



## dawsonbob

A breathtakingly astounding, phenomenally marvelous morning to all,

81 degrees under overcast skies with showers, is the forecast for here in San Diego today. This time I actually do believe that there will be rain showers because everything outside is wet. Well, heavily damp, at least. Still, wet is wet, and I'll take what I can get.

Don, hang in there buddy. Your new house is out there waiting for you, and you'll find it soon.

BBob, I feel for you about the heat.

Hope everyone is having a good Labor Day holiday!

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a breathtakingly astounding, phenomenally marvelous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

90 with smoke rolling in for the next few days. Weather guy says this year is a record for setting the most hot and dry revords in WW. ;(

We already have the most 90 degree days in Sept, 2, with more on the way.

Keep cranking out offers Don. One of them will take.

Congrats BBob, I couldn't turn down a $10 plane either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just had pizza at the hook and ladder pizza company. It was good. It was about 85 with lots of sun and not great fishing. We caught some, but it was difficult.

Don, those are Australian Cattledogs. The blue ones are called blue heelers and the red ones red heelers. They nip at the hooves of cattle to move them, hence the name.


----------



## oldnovice

Fourth day of 100°+ and smoke from the fires in the north, it's *not nice outside* at all.
We did have a gorgeous sunset yesterday, the sun shining through all the smoke!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another fine morning here in Mid Michigan. The wind is blowing a tad at 14 mph and the temp is 69 heading to 81. But, we're in for some storms later today as a cold front is moving in. The next few days will be a little colder.

Good news, the home owner accepted our offer. We offered $10,000 less than the asking price and he took it. He didn't even flinch, I'm glad. I don't have a big garage (24×24) but, it will work for now. The house is just shy of 1,500 sq ft. That's kinda what I was looking for. It has a fair size kitchen for my wife. Speaking of my wife, she has a birthday today and I'm letting her sleep in this morning for her birthday.










*FF Bill*, That's an interesting fact about those dogs. They are still pups but, quite large. I think one is about 6 months old and the other is a little older. They are full of it too. All they want to do is romp around and play. They are neat to watch but, it gets old after a while.

*Burly Bob*, that's a good price on ur plane. I wouldn't have turned it done either. But, I could hear my wife though asking if I really needed another one. I haven't seen my planes in a while. They are hiding someplace in storage. I can't wait to get my shop up and running. I'll have to get creative with my shop after I move in.

Sounds like my bride is getting up, I better get off and make her a birthday breakfast. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's getting a bit warmer today, but I guess I can live with it. 95 today they say.
Don, I'm happy to hear you've found another place. I wasn't aware the other one was a dead deal. It appears there is room to add on or build a stand alone shop there somewhere.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Old Sol is creeping above the trees to warm us up a little in WW today.

Congrats on the house Don.

My dad had one of those blue dogs. It was long after I left home. I don't think it was much of a stock dog. He didn't seem to accomplish much around the cattle. Suppose they need some training. He did like to circle around them and bark a lot


----------



## dawsonbob

A super brilliantly great, fantastically funtastic day to everyone,

79 degrees under partly sunny/cloudy skies here in San Diego today. The first day under 80 in a couple of weeks I think. We got 0.04 inches of damp yesterday. Not biblical flood proportions by any means, but around here, it's welcome.

Don, congratulations on the house. Guess the one with the leaky roof fell through, huh? At any rate, that's a good looking place. When do you get to move in?

Everyone, have a great Labor Day.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a super brilliantly great, fantastically funtastic day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, What a great mornin' for the holiday … slept in till 'bout 8:30 and lounged around for breakfast and basically didn't do much at all till noon.
It's 99° right now and heading for 104° this after noon with a few puffy clouds to the north and clear blue skies to the south. There is just enough breeze to make the flag flutter.

Don: that is a nice looking house, and lots of grass that needs a new shop constructed to lessen the mowing. Too bd they couldn't find the leaks in the other house, but now you will have a nice shop designed to your needs …

I just had a nice 4 day visit from my Granddaughter … I raised her from a pup and now she is 26 and lives in Seattle. 3 or 4 days is just enough, she gets so bored hanging around the old folks.

Well, ya'll have a safe holiday and be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's been a lazy couple of days since I've posted anything to tell about…..The weather around here has been pretty nice, and I think, about to get better…...The low this morning was 68, and the high today reached 89, with some clabber, and a breeze at about 10-12 mph, but it quickly died to about 0…...Saturday night me and the spouse went to the fireworks display at the dam, and watched the usual goings-on..then went and had an ice cream at the local hamberger joint. Came home and watched some old shows on Netflix…..CSI Miami…..cop show….
A while back my DVR went out (the hard drive failed), so I finally called Dish Net, told them the problem, and they sent me a new DVR and new remote…So yesterday I pulled the old out of the entertainment center (what a PITA), then re-wired the new one in, then had to program the new remote control (what a PITA)...time I was through, my back was killing me..had to take drugs…!!! I've been with Dish since 2003, so I'm a steady customer…No cost on the replacement. cause I carry replacement insurance…!!!! Once complete, it works like a champ…..But…..we watch way more Netflix through the Rouku, and keep the Dish Net on retainer….!!!
Hope all you guys had, or having a nice Labor Day holiday…..If you're like me, when you're retired, one day's just like the next….Every night's a Saturday night, and every day's a Sunday…..Hope y'all are staying clear of the fires and smoke…..Be safe, all….

Bill….Glad to hear you caught a few fish up at Branson…Trout, I presume? Out of Tanycomo, I presume.?

Don….That's a nice looking casa you're after…..Lots of room for a big shop someday, or soon….Like Mike said….lots of room for a big one….it sure cuts down on the mowing….that's why I built a big shop, too..lol…

Mike…..Sounds like good weather in the cactus patch (as you call it).....I've been out in your neck of the woods years ago on our way to Las Vegas and Reno…..Lots of roadside sales by the local Indians out there selling Turquoise. and other jewelry…...And speaking of granddaughters, we have two that we did practically the same thing with….like you. our oldest is 26, and the other is 23…..both live in Tennessee….one in Murfreesboro, and the other in Memphis….and a grandson….22, also in Memphis…

It's about supper time, and I've wrote a novel, so I'm outta here for now…Ya'll be safe, and keep us posted.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yer right Rick, there are lots of people selling Navajo Jewelry in road side booths, and some of it is real Navajo stuff, and they will be happy to sell you some … but I know several Navajo people and when I go to their store they get the stuff from under the counter … I just don't buy the tourist quality ….

I took custody of my granddaughter when she was 19 months old … Then after a divorce, I was a single mom for a bunch of years … and we didn't kill each other … but there were times … As we look back they were mostly good times … And she still loves to go shopping with Grandpa's credit card … and gets the good Navajo jewelry … go figger.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got enough smoke to block Ol Sol enough so we didn't hit 90.

Lazy Day here, not Labor Day for me 

Watched some Roy episodes. He was building a table. He pointed out to always make the legs long enuf to reach the floor. Even a quarter inch short will not be Good! Then, he gang cuts dovetails for the drawers. He called it 4 and done for 4 at a time. He had a dovetail saw about 3 feet long. He called it 40 and done in case he wants to do that many at once.

It is amazing how Roy can keep your attention using hand tools for nearly 40 years.

Happy Lazy Day to everyone lucky enough to have it off.


----------



## BurlyBob

A very smoky morning to you all. Lots of fires in this neck of the country. It's suppose to hit close to 100 today. That might change with the smoke.

Don that's a very nice looking house and I agree with some of the others. Your going to need a shop to store you new riding lawn mower. One of those zero clearance jobs. Your also going to need a tiller for that big garden the wife is planning on you taking care of for her. I'm thinking a 30'x30' should do it with a side addition for you new mower and tiller, maybe even some wood storage space.

Headed to the lumber yard. Catch you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained and stormed a bit last night. Yesterday it was 94 and today it will be 74. Highs in the mid 70s all week. The sun is coming out now.

I'm back at the shop with my truck and more brake problems.

Now waiting to hear who will be deployed for hurricane Irma. VA task force already deployed to Puerto rico.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

A nice day today….It was 68 at coffee time, as I was lazy and didn't want to get up too early….8:15 was good enough….Clabbered over pretty good, and they say the high will be 74, and the lows in the mid 50's and low 70's for the next several days…...We'll see about that….!!! Not much else happening…just puttering around…..

Don…..I'm thinking BIGGER on the shop….like a 40×50…..the bigger the better….plus a side addition of 30×30….lol….You can never have enough space….Mine's a 40×50, and I wish it was bigger, too…like a 50×60…!!!

BurlyBob….Stay out of the smoke, and don't be breathing that stuff…..It'll choke you up….

Bill….No rain or storms here….yet…Not suppose to do it, but you can never tell around these mountains….Still clabbered over , so that'll keep the heat down a smidge….Sure hope they can finds out what the problem is with your truck brakes….Don't want to take any chances…but you know that…..!!!

Dinner time, so I'm outta here…Later, y'all…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a few things going on with my brakes. They put new pads on last week, but the rotors were not new. Well, there was a ridge on the outer edge from wear and the new pads were riding on that ridge making a grinding noise. Then they found that one of my emergency brakes was so rusty that it had fallen apart. I'll have to take it back in for a much longer service at a later date. To fix the e brake they have to pull the axel.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I wonder why they didn't turn the rotors on the lathe before installing new brake pads.. That needs to be done, or at least checked before the other work is started…...


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly delightful, remarkably marvelous morning to all,

A nice, round, 80 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Bill, there's just no stopping you, is there? Hope you get 'em fixed right soon.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly delightful, remarkably marvelous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another Lazy Day in WW. Took the wife's computer to Geek Squad to be sure no worms were missed a few days ago. Everything ok. Too bad digital fraud is the biggest industry in the US today.

Sometimes it is hard to tell if it is high overcast or smoke. Ash on the car today is a big clue. I'll go with ash causing the filtered sun.

Firefighting question for Bill and Don, is there any president for igniting a propane leak to prevent the gas from collecting in low area where it would be a great risk for exploding?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, there's not really a precedent for igniting it on purpose, but there is a tactic where we would let it burn if it is already lit and protect exposures. As you point out, there is a risk with propane collecting in low lying areas as it is heavier than air. If it is burning, we don't have to worry about where it is going. The risk of lighting it on purpose outweighs the benefit of letting it burn. If it has collected in an area we don't know about and reaches a concentration that is right for ignition, we could have a big boom when we light it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Bill,
> 
> I wonder why they didn t turn the rotors on the lathe before installing new brake pads.. That needs to be done, or at least checked before the other work is started…...
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I was thinking the same thing, even if they're know to be true it only takes ~30 seconds to grind the ridge off the inside & outside of a rotor, not doing so almost guarantees the problem you had. I'd also be very suspect of someone who thought the axle needed to be removed to fix the parking brake, especially after displaying their expertise on the front brakes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had good luck at this place, but I'd never seen the kid who worked on it last week. I think he was kinda new. They did what they did today and did not charge me anything. I was happy that they stood by their work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's something to be said for them standing behind their work, glad they didn't charge you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just said I was available for a 14 day deployment to Florida. Florida EMA just requested 15 type 1 task forces. I think that guarantees MO will be deployed. Still have to make the roster, but I have a much better chance than I did the last time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is Bill. I suspected that would be the answer.

Ford's require pulling the axle to do the rear brakes. The only thing that keeps it in is the wheel bearing. Years ago a guy that did my brakes ran the bearing up tight with an impact wrench! I lost the wheel and axle south bound on I-5 doing about 60 mph. I hate it when that happens ;((


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bah. You still had 3 three wheels and axles. Do you really need 4?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I've ran shops, and worked in the shop in the automotive repair industry. Give me a holler next time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mike.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My E 350 one ton van ran surprisingly well on 3 tires. I pulled over and watched the wheel and axle go by. It was the right rear. The weight of the axle slowly turned it to the left into the median.

I thought it would stop there, but NO! It continued up onto the northbound lanes. It looked like a compact car would surely hit it head on, but he hit the brakes in time and was able to avoid it. Other cars were back far enough to avoid it. This happend before texting tailgating became chronic. No doubt it would be at least a 10 car pileup today.

The satellite photos are showing smoke covering WA, OR, ID, western MT and lower BC. Low altitude winds bringing it from eastern WA and high altitude winds bringing it in from OR. Thanks Bbob! )

A new fire on the OR side of the Columbia jumped the river into WA! The river is at least half a .mile wide there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, in all honesty I have to agree with Rick, bigger is better.

Bill, that's one of two things I hate to do the most. Auto repair, closely behind plumbing. That's #1 on my hate list!!!

Lots of smoke in the air from the Columbia gorge fire. Only 2 more days of heat and it's starts cooling down.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly outstanding, gloriously delightful morning to all of you,

81 degrees under partly cloudy, but mostly sunny, skies here in San Diego today. Today marks the one year anniversary of this date last year, which means absolutely nothing, other than there was weather then, too. See how consistent nature is? There will probably be weather on this date next year, too. Whoopie.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly outstanding, gloriously delightful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 47 chilly degrees when I headed for work this morn. That's a chilly September morning. Beautiful out there with breeze, some clouds, some sun….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

D bob, Happy anniversary ! and many more, tomorrow, the next day and beyond.

The smoke is supposed to go today but I can still look at the sun without eclipse glasses. Maybe tomorrow. It is about 80 and not sure what else until the smoke clears. Sunny I suppose.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose at 7:40, the coffee was ready, so I looked out the kitchen window and it said 53….nice..!! I also saw a red fox across the road in the woods…What a pretty sight.. It was/ is pretty well clabbered over, and the high will be 78…nice….No rain in sight for a few days…..No wind….Just a nice start to a nice day…

I spent some time yesterday and last night changing up my 'puter from AOL to Internet Explorer…I've had free AOL for years, and was notified that they were gonna start charging a small monthly fee to change it over to a new program…Problem was that I couldn't get anything, such as Pogo games, and other stuff that supported Java…I'm now using a program called MSN through IE…..I'm still playing around with it, but so far I kinda like it….Just gonna take some getting used to, after using AOL for 15 years…It seems to load twice as fast, and the programing is much better…..We'll see how it works out….Hey…at least it's free….my favorite 4 letter word…

On a smaller note: 51 years ago today I was inducted into the Army…..1966….Geez, I'm old….I was 19, and turned 20 while in basic training…..then on to AIT, and on to Viet Nam….Just a little FYI…...

You guys close to the fires keep an eye out, and be careful of the smoke…Stay out of it if you can…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Is this smoke ever going to clear out? It's really grey/gray(depending on how you spell it) outside. Kinda makes for a dreary morning. Headed for the low 90's and cooler tomorrow. Looks this is really going to a hurricane season to remember for years to come. I lived outside of Tampa for a year after my Dad retired from the USAF. We only caught the edge of one hurricane that years. It was enough for me. I much prefer the snow and cold to hurricanes or tornadoes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd take all the hurricanes & tornadoes mother natural could throw at me if it meant I never had to suffer through cold & snow again! It was cold this morning in the rust belt, 51° is way too cold for this time of year here. I'm going to have to fire up the furnace soon if it keeps this up much longer.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super peachy-keen, fantastically funalicious, whizbang wonder of a morning to all,

81 degrees under mostly sunnified skies here in San Diego today. It looks like there may be a slow cool down headed our way… or maybe not. Tricky thing, this weather watching. I've been fooled before.

Rick, Happy 51st Anniversary! Glad you survived that party.

I've never been in a hurricane here in the United States, but I've been through a few in other places. Whether you call them a hurricane or a typhoon, they're nasty things, and I'm glad we don't get them around here. I'll settle for a nice, comfortable earthquake, thank you.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a super peachy-keen, fantastically funalicious, whizbang wonder of a day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cool this morning, wore a jacket to take the boy to the bus stop. Stuck at the salt mine right now, probably going to putter around in the shop tonight.

Tuned up the junk table saw last night, I want to see if this old POS will cut true 90 and 45 on the rip fence.
Tomorrow is my Saturday and I plan on spending it outside. The weather is too nice around here to be indoors.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast and 65, might make 70. The winds changed and blew the smoke back where it came from.

I was at a planning commission meeting last night. They are working on housing density. They build them about 5 feet apart any more. If they ever have a fully involved house fire there will be no way to protect the exposures. It will be like a crown fire in the forest, nothing they can do to stop it. Maybe they will set back fires? I'll bet those homeowners will not be happy sacrificing for the greater good of their subdivision.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Maybe they will set back fires? I ll bet those homeowners will not be happy sacrificing for the greater good of their subdivision.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Regardless of who lit it, the insurance adjusters will have no problem letting the liability for the internationally burned house fall on the department that decided that was the proper course of action then the homeowner will have to sue for what the house is worth + legal expenses. After they win everyone's taxes will go up because of what the "planning" commission okay'd.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a beautiful day we had today. I spent most of it indoors at work. I'm off tomorrow though. There will be sawdust.
Rick, I'm glad you're here to celebrate that anniversary. Happy anniversary.

I've always wanted to get on a roof of one of these houses that are 5' apart and see if I could jump from one roof to the next. About 10 years ago we had one house catch fire and the wind pushed the fire right into the roof of the next house. I remember arriving and going into the second house. I went upstairs and opened the attic scuttle and it was full,of fire. We saved that house. It was still torn down completely and rebuilt.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bigblockyeti, insurance companies only pay 50 cents on the dollar anyway. They should be happy to help reduce the damages.  They are saving 50 on all the houses the back fire saves.

Bill, We used to have a neighbor who was a contractor who jumped from one to another one too many times. He broke his back, lost his business and his house ;( No idea where he went.

Happy 51st Rick. Sorry I missed it earlier. My grandson turned 18 at boot camp 5 years ago. He is an mp so his job is making unruly fighting men behave


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a bright and sunshiny morning here in Mid-Michigan. But, don't let the sunshine fool ya, it's down right chilly, too chilly for this time of year. I've already had the furnace on at night. Yikes! Anyway, it's 55 right now and the high for today is gonna be a cool 63.

Well for the good news, the house inspection passed. All I'm waiting for now is for the VA to come through. I sent them a new up-dated batch of information so they can screw it up or loose or both. I've been talking to real people in those places so maybe this is it. Maybe by the time I get done, I'll have enough experience to work at the VA, NOT!

BTW, I measured my new garage and it's a 20×24 so there is some adding on I'll have to do. I'm thinking of adding 8' onto the side and another 16' on the front which will give me enough room to do what I want to do. hopefully that will get done next year, I hope. Big dreams for a small pocketbook. I am excited to move in though. I'm so ready to move out of the daughters place and into my own. I feel like I'm walking on eggshells all the time.

Congrats *Rick* on your Anniversary. I remember when I joined, 13 Jan 1973. Most of the bad stuff had already happened by that time including Nixon's Watergate affairs. All my Drill Sergeants were veterans of Vietnam and many of them had alcohol issues. I didn't understand it then, but I do today. Hey Rick, have you been in the wood shop yet? you know, you've got to get in there eventually.

Boy our country is sure getting it's fill with Hurricane's this year. I think it's gonna get crowded up here with all the Floridian's moving up here to get out of Irma's reach. Of course, we can't forget about Jose too. He's churning up the Atlantic right behind Irma.

Well, I've said enough for now. Get out in the shop and make some scraps. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Just checking in, nice outside and I need to make sawdust, and do the dishes, lest I receive the wrath of the other half.

LATER!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't you mean the better half Mike?

Just another storybook day here in mid-MO. Cool….going to warm…no rain….a few clouds, but not cloudy by any estimation. Gotta do some work for a stair railing job.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly glorious, fantastically great, gloriosity of a morning to all,

The call is for 79 partly sunny skies here in San Diego today, but since we've already passed 80 and climbing, I think that one is out the proverbial window.

Pressed for time today, so I'll cut it short.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly glorious, fantastically great, gloriosity of a day.


----------



## BurlyBob

It has really cooled down here from a week ago. It's only 76 at noon. I actually saw a little blue sky trying to work it's way thru the smoke. Sounds like everyone here is having a decent day. I sure feel for those folks in Texas and Florida.

Don that's good new about your house. Good to here your close to getting settled down again.

I'm getting another cup of coffee before I head back to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, I'll be durned. It wasn't in the forecast earlier, but it seems we've had a minor rain shower. It's not a major damp, but the streets are wet. Hallelujah and glory be! It may not be measurable, but it's wet, all the same.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

D Bob, that must be where our 20% chance for .02 inches went. I was wondering what happened. We got overcast and about 72. U R welcome to it. We will make it up quickly when it starts.

We went to the state fair today. Saw a neighbor and her twin sister. Funny how you see more people you know in a big crowd than you do out on the street by the house  I see her hubby all the time, but she isn't out a lot.

Not much new at the fair. I didn't check out the horses or cows. They always look the same as they did when I was a kid on the farm. Saw another neighbor had several small wood turnings on display and a couple of ribbons.

Stay on the VA Don. Make 4 copies of everything. One time the IRS wanted paper work submitted. A few months later they wanted it again. Then, a few months later they wanted it again. That time I told them they have 2 copies, find it  They finally did. Thought they might fine me, but they didn't


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, Thanks for the wet. Every little bit helps, y' know. It was kind of a surprise because it was clear and sunny all day long, then BAM the streets are wet. If you have any more that you don't need, why, just let it slip on down the coast our way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My advice is to carry an umbrella everywhere you go


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. It's much cooler here and more blue sky. That's quite a change from all the smoke. There was even a marginal effort at some rain last night. Just enough to get the dust to stick to the windshield.

I was thinking the other day. Yes, it does happen on occasion. You all might want to stock up a bit on lumber and sheet goods this week as I can guarantee prices are going to skyrocket later this month and for the foreseeable future. The rebuilding after these hurricanes will drive prices sky high! I wouldn't be surprised if there are some shortages as well. Just a thought. I know after Hurricane Sandy OSB went from $6 to $16.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Not a lot of change around my neck of the woods…About the same old…same old….It was 60 at coffee time at 7:05, with a few whispy clabbers, and then they were gone…..Now just bright sun, and the high today will be 82…No rain in the forecast, yet, but one never knows with all these hurricanes….

Don…...Yep….You went in after the major war was happening in "Nam….But it wasn't over till 1975…..During basic training, two of my DI's were Viet Nam vets, and they were hard asses deluxe…I thought at the time…They were just trying to teach us how to survive and stay alive over there…I understood that a few years later….and no, I haven't been in my shop yet…I'm still nursing this shoulder somewhat….About the time I think I'm ready to try it, it starts acting up on me…again….It's only been a little over 5 months, and the doctor said a year to completely heal…..One day I'll wake up, and it'll be healed….Been there, and done that….plenty of times….Glad to hear you got some good news on the new home…I know you're ready for that move…...!!!

dawsonBob…..Sure glad you got a dribbling of moisture….A wet street is better than a dry one….At least you can tell you got something…Maybe just enough to give the yard a tiny drink…..

BurlyBob….I have a good feeling you're right about prices going up…Here in town at our little Fart' N' Fetchum the gas went from $1.95 to $2.44..in one day….It'll prolly go over $3.00+ before it's all said and done….What a pisser…!!! Bunch of gougers..!!!

That's it for me for now…..you guys be safe, and I'll do the same….


----------



## dawsonbob

A remarkably impressive, primo morning of Brobdingnagian proportions to all,

79 beneath partly cloudy skies is the forecast for here in San Diego today.

You guys are absolutely right about those despicable gougers. For only $72.95 I'll send you my thoughts about gouging. Act now, before it's too late! Be the first on your block to have this invaluable information!

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a remarkably impressive, primo day of Brobdingnagian proportions


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a minor sprinkle in the works here in WW. It is in the muggy 70s if there is such a thing at 60% humidity. )

I'm sure the hurricanes will cause gouging that will last for years. The fly by night contractors who were licking their chops eyeballing Houston must be doing back flips today with Irma headed straight up the center of Florida. Andrew just cut a little swath across it.

A biz to biz collection guy told me he did not bother trying to collect from deadbeats in FL, TX or HI. They have too many protections in those sunshine states for their shady characters. I am wondering if Irma destroying FL end to end will affect so many people that the majority will demand a crack down on shady contractors there?

I had one FL company call me to do another job after they did not pay for the previous. They just kept throwing up road blocks saying I should have done this, that or the other after they approved everything along the way. I told the lady I was more inclined to go to the previous job and salvage my materials than to do another. They paid me, but I didn't do any more.  Guess they thought it would be too embarrassing to have me removing my materials from one of the biggest insurance companies in the US.

It would be illegal for me to do that if somebody told me leave the site. They were in FL and I in WA. There wasn't much chance they would send someone up here to watch for me. A lot more economical to just pay up )

My policy was always it would take longer to go broke laying in the shade drinking beer than it would spending my time buying materials and working for nothing.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The overnight temp was 39 and is currently 51 climbing to 70.

Yes, I'm ready to move into my house. I'm really getting tired of staying with the daughter and her kids. The daughter is okay but the grand-kids are something else. The oldest is 19 and so is her live in boyfriend. She is the "de facto" leader and feels she knows more than anyone else. She will argue at the drop of a hat. This morning I let her dog out to do his business and while he was out, he was digging on a hole that he'd been working on for a few days. Well, I got chewed out for not cleaning up a pile of crap in his cage (I didn't see it) this morning and for letting him dig holes. So yea, I'm ready to move to my new house or any house right now for that matter.

*Rick*, I didn't realize that your shoulder was gonna take a year to heal. It would kill me staying away from my shop that long. Sorry to hear that brother.

*Burly Bob*, You are right. The price of lumber is gonna go out of sight after these hurricanes and so is gas. Gas around here is $2.75 a gal. It was as low as $2.00 a month ago.

*Dawson Bob*, put me down for one of those books, I'll pay ya the second Tuesday of next week.

Well that's enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A breathtakingly gorgeous, marvelously magnificent morning to all,

82 fairly warm degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Don, that sounds fair to me. I'll get it out tomorrow. With eleventeenth-class mail, you should get it about the twelfth of Nonsuch. Maybe a little later, depending on conditions. It may not catch up with you until after you move. Come to think of it, it may not catch up with you.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a breathtakingly gorgeous, marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That sounds like you have the details all worked out Dbob. I'll take one too. Need an address so I can start my check bouncing your way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Today finally warmed up to something I find a little moved comfortable. It has been getting pretty chilly at night though, this morning the thermometer recorded a low of 43° last night which is down right cold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a beautiful day today. Mom and dad had a fish fry with family and friends that was rescheduled from a month ago. A month ago it was postponed due to 106° heat. Today it was sunny and 78°. What a difference a month makes.
I gave my aunt and uncle their bench/chest and they were very happy with it.
Don, here's hoping the VA gets their sh%t together and get you in that house.


----------



## dawsonbob

That sounds great, WWBob. I'll start one your way just as soon as the check stops bouncing around. The address is 1 Despicable Loop, Great Balls, Afire, 987202. Or something like that. I think. Kinda. Maybe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Saw the pics on the bench in its home, look good. The weather around here has been, "unseasonable." But I'll take it.

Still puttering around in the shop in the evenings, and that'll keep up, but Friday is opening day of bow season and I'm going to bed early Thursday night.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Again…not much news to tell around here….and not much going on….!! It was 60 at coffee time, and only after 3 1/2 hours of sleep, that came too early….I knew when it was 3:45 this morning, and I couldn't get to sleep to save my soul….I hate them kind of nights…..I'll make up for it after dinner in a couple of hours…..The high today will be 79-80, with lots of sun, a good breeze blowin', and no clabber…

Don…That's what the doctor said, but I say bunk….No year for me….In fact, I'm getting ready to give it a try in a week or two….You're right…it's plum boring w/o a shop to get in, or fishing trips….Just not sure I could cast a rod, but don't know till I try…..

dawsonBob….I don't want in on that shady deal….Sounds very suspicious to me…lol…I think I'll save my $$$....Sounds like false advertising to me…Lol…I'm also very suspicious of that address….Sounds like Jerry Lee Lewis's place..!!!

Mike in STL…...hope you get an animal while out in the woods….Be careful out there….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An indescribably spectacular, extraordinarily wonderful morning to all,

86 scorchingly hot degrees under mercilessly bright, sunny skies here in San Diego today. Well, that was the prediction, anyway, but since it already hit 88 on my porch, well, your guess is as good as mine.

Rick, I think ya caught me. That price is wrong! Special for today, for the first 100 orders only, the price is reduced to a low, low $69.95! Act now! Don't miss out on this thrilling offer! Same address, c/o Jerry Lee.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an indescribably spectacular, extraordinarily wonderful day.

It's sixteen years since 911 and, sadly, we still haven't defeated terrorism. Below is what I wrote sixteen years ago, and I still feel the same.

"And the taste of war I know so very well."
I've always remembered that line from an old Rodger Whittaker song because I, too, know the nauseating, horrible taste of war; I know it very well.
Many others also know that taste, a taste none of us can ever forget, nor ever find palatable.
War has an indescribably vile, bitter taste that even time can't wash away. It's a taste that lessens and diminishes the souls of all who know it.
War is certainly not a fine dining experience. It is, however, a meal that-however distasteful-must periodically be digested by some, in order to protect what they love.
Years ago I was talking with a friend, also a Vietnam vet, and said to him that every day I could still see men with whom I had served who didn't come back. His reply has stuck with me all these years. He said, "Bobby, none of us came back." He was right, of course; no one ever comes back from a war.
We may look the same, but we're not. We've smelled a rotten stench, and choked on something that no man should ever, ever have to taste. If I remember this line from a Kipling poem correctly, it says it pretty well; "And the measure of our torment, was the measure of our youth. God help us, for we saw the worst too young."
So how, you must ask, could anyone who's ever experienced the horrors of war ever want to go back?
We don't.
But, given the chance, many of us would. I know that I would go right this minute if I could. Why? Because I remember why I served my country in the first place. I remember words that seem to have become unfashionable now. Words that some even find humorous. Terms that some speak only with derision, yet have been an important part of life for many others. Words like Duty, Honor, and Patriotism. I know these words: I have lived them. They are the reason I would go back right now. They are the reason many other Americans will go to war in the very near future.
Make no mistake: there will be a war, and soon.
There will be a war, but it is not a war of our choosing. War was declared on the United States on Tuesday, September eleventh, 2001, by persons as yet unknown. Write that date down, for it is the date that the world, as we've known it, ceased to exist. The world was forever changed on that date, and will never again be the same. That was the day that the world went to war against terrorism.
I would join that war. I would choke on that bitter taste once again because my country has been invaded, my fellow Americans slaughtered, and I am outraged.
I am experiencing a cold, quiet, implacable and terrible rage right now that goes deep into the very core of my being. There is no mercy in my soul for those responsible for that Tuesday slaughter of so many innocent people. I can no longer hunt those vermin down and destroy them. I would if the Marine Corps would again commission a semi-lame overweight old man-but they won't, so I'll have to leave it to a younger generation to fight this war. I have no doubt though, that they will serve with the same dedication that those in the American armed forces have always shown. I think that the present generation of warriors still understands Duty, Honor and Patriotism. They will fight for this country, and for all the good peoples of the world, just as valiantly as those Americans who served before them-as each generation of American always has. I salute them, each and every one.
I am deeply saddened that anyone should ever again have to know the bitter taste that has choked so many, but now is a time when there is no alternative. The entire civilized world needs to band together to stamp out the terrible disease of terrorism now, while there is still a civilized world to protect.
God help them, for they too will see the worst too young.
I would like to send a message to those responsible for this despicable act. Be afraid; be very, very afraid, because Uncle Sam is coming for you, and boy is he pissed.
I can't express all the emotions that I'm feeling right now, but I had to write something, to get some of them out. Thanks for reading this far.
God Bless America!
Semper Fi,
Bob Dawson
Fri, Sep 14, 2001


----------



## BurlyBob

All I can say after that DBob, wow. You hit the nail on the head for many of us.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I had a feeling I wasn't alone in loving my country.


----------



## BurlyBob

You definitely not. Sadly there's a segment out there with a voice, support and protection, that seems hell bent on bringing it down. I truly worry about the country my grandsons will grow up in and if it will resemble anything close to what you fought and bled for. I was a few years to young for that war but I have many friends who were there with you. As I've said before here, God Bless them that serve and those that love them.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm with you all down the line, BBob.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's shaping up to be another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is shinning and the sky is clear of any clouds. The overnight temp was 46 and is currently 58 heading to 79. We've had a string of nice days lately, so I'm not gonna complain but, rain is in the forecast for tomorrow night. The leftover remnants of Hurricane Irma is coming our way. It's far better than what they got in Florida and the Caribbean.

*Dawson Bob*, Wow, I mean WOW! That is some nice writing and speachafying. And yes, I would go back in a heartbeat. I'm older and can't run from here to there and I'm pretty sure they don't have a uniform that would fit me, but I can still work a gun crew. I wouldn't do it so much just to go to war and fight, but to protect what we have and to maybe keep some young father from taking a chance on loosing his chances on seeing his kids grow up. As far as the terrorist are concerned, I don't think we will ever exterminate them all. There are simply too many of those cowards that hide in plain site among us that don't show their faces until they strike. But those that are caught, I hope that we can at least send message to the rest that they can't hide forever. I hope I didn't step over the political threshold of this thread.

Well guys, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another beautiful day shaping up in WW. 77 today down from 83 yesterday.

Well said D Bob.

History channel has a 3 part series chronicling the events leading up to 911. There were other plots that were intercepted. Blowing up 10 planes crossing the Pacific in one day was a biggie.

That was a top three event in life. I remember exactly were I was when I heard Kennedy was assinated, the day I got married , and when I heard 911 speculation about an accident or terrorism on the news.

I was working on a Verizon communications center that morning. It wasn't long before they told us to leave the premises as it was going under lock down.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
It's gonna be hot in he cactus patch this afternoon a predicted 104° … But double digit weather is in the forecast, and I'm ready for it.

I read and reread DBob's dissertation and was amazed at the talent he has to put my inner most feelings into words and put those words to paper. Thank you Bob.

Don, after thinking of the 19 year old granddaughter, I recalled a Mark Twain statement that goes something like this: "When I was but Ten and Nine years old, I was surprised at how dumb my father was, ... But then again when I was twenty and one years old I was surprised again at how much my father had learned in three short years" ...

Now ya'll go out and putter in your respective shops, but please do it safely, and while your at it be well my friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully magnificent, remarkably marvelous, and super great morning to all,

81 acceptably warm degrees under mostly sunful skies here in San Diego today. Thank goodness we're starting a nice little cooldown for the next week or so. It's not a major cooldown, but any relief from hot weather is welcome.

I'm glad my essay from all those years ago still rings true with you fellows today. Thank you for your kind words of appreciation.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a wonderfully magnificent, remarkably marvelous, and super great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've posted that for three years that I can remember, Bob, and I still like to read it, because I felt the same and still feel the same as i did 16 years ago. I was driving my truck when the first tower fell. I can still picture my hand as it went to turn up the radio. Then I got home in time to see the second tower fall. Right at that moment I told my wife that hundreds of firefighters just died.

It is a cloudy, cool day here as Irmas clouds roll by. Maybe some rain, but not much.

Here is that bench where she lives now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that bench looks even better in its new home. Undoubtedly the nicest thing in the room, if not the entire house.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill it looks like that bench was meant to live there. Nice job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Every time I get on, My last post is ready to go again ;( wonder when I'll get a double or triple again?;(

The bench looks fantastic Bill.

My wife used to have a cartoon on the frig door of an encyclopedia salesman going door to door. The response was, "We don't need them, We have a teenage daughter."


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Diggidy dog, we're getting rained on!!! It's been a long time and long over due!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys.

Hurray for rain, Bob.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A member of Missouri Task Force One died yesterday as a result of cancer that was caused by his response to the World Trade Center. He was a local ER doc who had been a firefighter before med school and then joined the task force as a team surgeon. To date, over 1000 responders have died from illnesses related to ground zero.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. I know it's starting to sound like a broken record but, it won't be long before I'll be complaining about the cold weather again. Anyway, the overnight temp was pretty nice, it was in the low 50's and currently it is 60 heading to 78 later today. I hope it's a little warmer because I'm going golfing with my two stepson's.

*GMike*, thanks for the Mark Twin quote. My grand daughter just came down from upstairs. She has to go to college this morning so that means she's gonna be smarter now.

*WW Bob*, I like your cartoon quote. I wish I had a copy of that one, I'd put it on the fridge here too.

*Burly Bob*, yea for the rain. Perhaps that will help put some of those fires out up there.

*FF Bill*, the bench looks right at home there.

I was aware of the series concerning the 911 events. I just can't bring myself to watching those events unfold again. There was just too much tragedy that day. I remember that day as well. I had just went to bed after working a night shift that night. I had only been to sleep 2 hours before the first plane hit. My dad was scheduled to return home after spending the summer with me. Someone called me on the phone to ask me how my dad was doing and they told me what had happened. I couldn't go back to sleep because I was glued to the TV and I was worrying about dad's trip home. It turns out dad was unable to leave until the next day. That was a big day for sure.

Well boys, it's that time again to say good-bye. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cooling down to 71 today in WW. Supposed to cloud up by Sunday and maybe rain a little. It won't make much difference in the fire situation. It may keep us from breaking the driest summer record set in 2011.

Sorry to hear 911 has claimed another 1st responder. I certainly understand why you wouldn't want to see those events again.

After seeing the documentary, it is certainly quite clear the petty jealousies between the FBI and CIA along with other failures plus the distractions of O.J. and Slick Willie/Lewinsky shoulder as much responsibility as Alqeada. They knew 2 of the pilots were in the US a year before 911 and there was no serious effort to find them.

The most stunning revelation was they did avert the simultaneous bombing of at least 10 international US bound flights over the Pacific. That one was so close they were concerned bombs might already be on flights in the air!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's gonna get warm again here in STL… I don't want warm. It won't last though. Fall is coming. Deer season is on my mind… time to go play in the woods!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah I don't want warm either. Warm is ok for a while in the summer, hot is right out.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly stupendous, deliciously delightful day to all,

A nice, pleasant 76 degrees under maybe partly cloudy, but sunny in the afternoon skies here in San Diego today. The predicted cooldown really is going to happen, at least for awhile. I don't see temps back into the 80's for almost two weeks. Mother Nature, I love ya when ya come through like this. Now about the rain …

Bill, I didn't know that so many responders had succumbed to their response to the twin towers disaster. That's a lot of good men lost, not to mention what it has done to their families.

I agree with you guys: cooler is better than hot.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have stunningly stupendous, deliciously delightful day


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it started out a little foggy here in Mid-Michigan but has cleared now and is beginning to shape up to be another nice day. Yesterday it got up to over 80 and was hot in blue jeans. I played some golf and sweat my butt off, but not enough though. LOL We were supposed to get some Irma after effect showers yesterday but it missed us. The temp now is 64 and is heading to 78 again.

We had appointments for our blood draw this morning for our up-coming doctors quarter annual butt chewing and afterwords, we went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast. Love them grits and biscuits and gravy. And we are off getting our tires rotated. No news on the house as yet. We should hear something soon.

Yes, it is hard to imagine the people that are still paying the price for terrorism at the twin towers. It's sorta like Vietnam, we are still loosing soldiers from the various problems that occurred in southeast Asia.

Well, I just wanted to stick my head in the door to see what's happening. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another fantastic day on God's brown earth in WW today. I'll defer to DBob to add the adjectives. A one an' a two an' a take it away DBob!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty day here, but I can tell it's starting to warm up. We will be back in the 90s this weekend.
I got some railings installed at a farm house I'm working on. An old log cabin.


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally fantabulous, delightfully ravishing, mega-great day to everyone,

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yes, I am really diggin' this cooler weather. It could stay in the mid-seventies all year with no complaints from me. Now about the rain situation: don't make me start dancing. Nobody wants to see that happen.

WWBob, just feel free to grab any of mine that you like and put 'em where you think they'd look best. That's about all there is to it.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a phenomenally fantabulous, delightfully ravishing, mega-great day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 65 and climbing to 81 today. This weekend is supposed to be in the 80's. Summer is hanging on by her fingernails.

The last couple of days has been a pain in the A$$. My daughters twin daughters came down with Strep on Wednesday evening so, they stayed home from school on Thursday. My grand daughter woke up Thursday morning with "a sore throat" and of course, we let her stay home from school but she had to stay in her room to get some rest. By the afternoon, her sore throat miraculously disappeared. How wonderful! Then this morning around 5 AM, she woke us up telling us she had a stomach ache and a head ache. She revealed to me that just before the twins got strep, they had a stomach ache. I had to almost push her out the door to go to school. I hope I did the right thing. Now, my wife is sick in bed with a sore throat. E-Gad! I'm ready to run away.

Well anyway, sorry running on so. I've go to take my wife to the doctor so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turning colder and windier here. It might get to 65 today and maybe low 70's tomorrow. I sure wish I could move this kitchen job along. It's nothing but a PITA. Just was shown yesterday that I have to completely rebuild the lazy Susan cabinet. What can you say but, Crap! At least it's just the carcass. It's a darn good thing I've got the existing kitchen in place. This is turning into an albatross.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a fairly cool start to todays weather…It was 58 (nice), no fog, no wind, and plenty of sun….no clabber…..The high today will be 88 (?), but who knows…it could be lower, or a little higher, depending….May be some rain moving in here about Sunday or Monday….I need to take my boat to the lake and run it….it's been sitting nearly 9 months…I hate that….I hoping before too long to do it….Not much news around my neck of the woods, so that's all I have for now…Ya'll be careful out there, and stay out of trouble…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy Wood Chucks,

Another fantastic day about 75 in WW. I get my computer back from Geek Squad after 2 weeks in the shop for new battery ECT.

Man started fire everywhere. No lightening ;( Mostly little ones in the burbs but a few In the forest.

I'm beginning to feel like D Bob, .02 inches this summer down from our 30 year average of 2.58. Might get a half inch Sunday. Bad day to start. We will have wet targets at the shooting match.

I have been talking to the fire marshal about the subdivisions they build here with houses 10 feet apart. When the big quake comes and resources are exhausted in the first 30 seconds, any fire will grow out of control quickly. Those subdivisions will look like a crown fire in the forest! Next week I'll go to the council meeting and fight city hall to save lives. Real estate people won't like it if I am successful.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly, amazingly, spectacularly, super gloriosity of a day to all,

73 pleasant degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Love the un-hotness we're having right now. I have it on good authority that we could get rain in my lifetime. Maybe. Well, it could happen, y' know?

We've dodged the bullet so far as far as wildfires go. Here's hoping it stays that way this year.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an astonishingly, amazingly, spectacularly, super gloriosity of a day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are back !!

Was a long stretch this time. 42 days straight. Started out in NE Washington on Aug. 2nd and 3 moves and a month later ended up in SW Oregon on the coast and 5 miles from California. Moved all our equipment across Oregon 2 days before the eclipse. Do not need to do that again, the traffic was crazy. Could see the smoke from the fire and hear and see the waves on the ocean at the same time. Was the #1 priority fire in the nation and a big camp, about 1800 men at one point before they moved some to spike camps around the fire. Was mostly 20 hr. days for us and no relief to help. After 3 weeks at this camp we finally had enough and told them to send replacements as we were done. Took a couple days coming home and still will be awhile before we get our sleep schedule back to normal.

Did not read all the posts so if I missed anything important guess someone can fill me in. Did not have internet most of the time and sometimes did not have cell service. Kinda like camping in the backcountry but not as much fun. Looking forward to getting back in the shop again. Looked it over today and it needs to make sawdust.

Catch you all tomorrow as it is time to relax some more. !!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mark, welcome home … again! Sounds like you had a hard, grueling time of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark's back. Are you done for the season? Or will you go again when called?
Gonna be 91 today. Now that it's almost fall, it's gonna feel like summer again.
Rick has a new avatar. Must be feeling nostalgic for his boat that hasn't ran in 9 months.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 40 deg and rain here today. Maybe get to 50 later. Should help the dry conditions some around here.

While we were on the coast only had clear skies 3 days. Rest of the time it was foggy or smoky so could not see over a quarter mile. Oh and way humid for us also.

Think we are done for the season. Those long days kicked our butts. Maybe do something again next year but it won't be showers. They are a lot of work !!

Here is a picture of part of the camp from the highway when I had to haul water. The shower trailers are just this side of the big white pavilion tent in the middle of the picture. One of the clear days.


----------



## dawsonbob

A great, grand, gloriously gorgeous, gratifyingly groovy morning to all,

74degrees under mostly partly cloudy kinda sunny almost skies here in San Diego today. No rain yet, darn it.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have a great, grand, gloriously gorgeous, gratifyingly groovy day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

This pretty much tells my story

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey *AKGuy*, I see ya got some sun on Wed … and a high of 46° … 
I was raised in Seattle and we always said that if you don't like the weather just wait a minute … looks like we stole that from Alaska.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm checking in quite late. I'm beat and quit early today. My neighbor came over and caught me about to make a huge mistake. That pretty much ended my day. It's cooling off rapidly here. Next week we restart the gas fireplace.

Mark it's good to hear your back home and out of my neck of the woods. That means no more fires here. Hopefully we might get a little rain this next week.

I can barely keep my eyes open. Good night my friends!


----------



## dawsonbob

An enormously, astonishingly, remarkably, delightfully really, really great morning to everyone,

76 degrees under partly sunny, partly cloudy undecided skies here in San Diego today, with a twelvety-five percent chance of something else. No snow, though.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an enormously, astonishingly, remarkably, delightfully really, really great day,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys, it's a bit cooler today, but more humid. I'm not sure which is better.
I've been working on a frame for Cindy's diploma. It's about done. Just have to get some glass.


----------



## dawsonbob

Looks good, Bill. I like the inlay stringers. They 'll set off the diploma quite nicely.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that inlay looks really great. I tried that once and found it be pretty darn tough. You did a great job your wife is going to love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Bobs. Cut the groove in the frame with a spiral 1/4" bit at the router table. Then I cut a piece of maple that was 1/4" thick. I then cut strips off that were just a bit proud of the frame surface and glued them in. Sanded flush.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a wet foggy morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's was unseasonably warm over the weekend, the temps were hovering around the mid 80's. We had some minor T/S move through the area last night which brought a cold front with it. Today's temps will be in the lower 70's.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I heard the weatherman say that Montana got* 2 foot of snow*. E-gads! Say it ain't so. I could believe 2" but, 2 feet?

*Burly Bob*, smart decision on quitting early on your project. That's when I start making mistakes is when I'm tired. Maybe you should take a couple days break on the kitchen project to clear your mind. It sounds like you need a break. Perhaps you and "stick in the mud" need to go down to SoCal with your speedo and relax in the sun. LOL

*FF Bill*, nice frame. I like the maple accent too. I'll have to try something like that when I get my shop up and running.

*AK Guy*, Nice to see you. Welcome.

*Festus*, you were gone a long time. I'm glad you made it back home without any problems other than the lack of sleep. Enjoy your time off.

The wife and I drove up north Saturday to work our last estate sale of the season. I picked up a couple of neat items, one of which was another nail apron. I also picked up an LP of the 1968 world series Detroit Tigers game. I've never seen anything like it before. I can't wait to listen to it, whenever I get a record player, of course.

Well guys, I'm gonna close for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine here this morning. Be about 70 with a chance of rain later.

Not sure if it was 2 feet of snow Don but several places got a lot more than 2". Sure helped to slow some of the fires at least.

BBob we are home but the fire out on the coast is still going. Could be another month they were saying when we left.

Headed to the shop. Need to pick up after a couple months of being gone. Seems like it has been a year. Catch you all after a bit.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly wondrous, wildly wonderful wow of a morning to all,

76 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today, or so they say, anyway. Montana gets snow and we don't? What's up with that?

Mark, have fun rediscovering your shop.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly wondrous, wildly wonderful wow of a day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm back..!! A few days ago me and the wife decided to take a road trip, since she had a couple extra days off….We drove to Memphis and saw a couple of the grand kids for a days visit…had supper with two of them, and the oldest was gone to Florida….so we missed her…Then drove on out to Tunica, MS to the casinos….Got a room, did some gambling at several of them, ate the buffets, and repeated the same thing over till time to come home….By the time we were heading home, my back, knees, and shoulder were killing me….glad we left….That was plenty for me for a while….I know I've missed several post, and won't try and catch up, but it looks like there haven't been many posting, either….Everybody's out of pocket like I was…Hey it's summer…Too many things to do….

Can't tell you what the weather was doing, cause I never checked it while gone…I know it was plenty warm in TN and MS….but cool in the casinos….We did manage to bring a few coins home, as both of us found a couple of slot machines that paid off pretty good….It was time to take the $$$ and run…lol…!!
Back home this morning, it was 65 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no clabber, no wind, and the high will be 89….I know we did get some rain yesterday, as it rained on us coming home, and my yard and bushes were soaked good….which we needed badly…..
Glad to hear everyone is safe and sound, and doing their thing….especially in the shop…..I'll be in there some day…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Welcome home Rick. Good to hear you came out better than the casinos. Never works that way for me. Always good to get home.

A cool 46 deg and rain showers here this morning. Hope it is helping the fires in the western part of the state also. Should get up to 55 later today.

Will be a good day to play in the shop. Did get it all cleaned up yesterday and fixed a few things that needed attention. My cheap lathe quit a couple months ago before we went out on fires. Had to clean the switch up and for now it seems to work well.

Have a great day, will check back later.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly extra super nice, sensationally sensational, all-time great day,

75 degrees under partly/mostly sunny/cloudy skies here in San Diego today. It's not snowing, that's for sure.

Posting a little late today because I had things to do this morning.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly extra super nice, sensationally sensational, all-time great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mid 60s and showers on WW this week

We got the rifle match finished a few minutes before the rain started.

Welcome Home Mark. Glad you out smarter the casinos Rick.

Early snow in the Cascades put out the fire near Mt. Rainer. They interviewed a lady at the Crystal Mtn Ski Resort who said yesterday it was ash falling, today it is snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got to take a little break from cabinets. It was a much needed change of pace. A small project of the church we attend.

DonW, Just so you know for certain! A man my size can't go out in a speedo!!! That's serious visual pollution. Besides, I've done a fair bit of hunting and Spandex are little critters. Definitely don't have a hide big enough massive manly frame.

We got a dusting of snow in the Elkhorns today. Word is it might be another heavy snow winter. That wouldn't be all that bad.

Rick good to hear you beat the one armed bandits. I've never given them a chance to steal from me.

Everybody have a good tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another foggy morning and damp morning here in Mid-Michigan, the temp is hovering at 65 this morning and should climb into the 80's. It's still shorts weather here and I'm glad.

Well boys, the wife and I are gonna take a short vacation away from here. We are gonna go to Pigeon Forge and Chattanooga, TN for a few days to visit relatives. Actually, Chattanooga is where the relatives are but, Pigeon Forge is where my wife's heart is. She loves the Smokies. We'll stay in Pigeon Forge for a couple of days, then mosey down to Chattanooga. I'm not looking forward to the trip itself, but looking to get away though. I'm not feeling all that great because of some sinusitis but, I should be okay. Just keep me doped up and let me sleep on the way down. The wife can do all the driving. I'll see ya next week.

Well, I'm gonna close for now so I can rest. The last couple of nights have been crappy and haven't gotten much sleep. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks like it's gonna be a hot one today….At coffee time, around 7:15, it was already 70 degrees out….Plenty of sun, very little wind, and not a clabber in the sky….The high will get to 91…..and here I thought we were gonna start having a cool down…but no, old Mother Nature has other plans for us around my neck of the woods….I do/ did notice that the leaves are beginning to turn, and fall off, so it won't be too much longer…..!!

You guys talking about my good luck at the casinos…Let me tell ya'll a story: When we lived in Memphis, it was about 40 miles out to the casinos down in MS….The only time we went was when my m-I-l and f-I-l came up from Texas….Maybe 2-3 times a year..They really liked going out there, and always had pretty good luck playing the slots, like we did..sometimes….We won a lot, and lost and lost some, too, but that's the gamble you take….In 1990 I built my first wood shop. But I needed a heat/ air system…The next time they came up I told them I was gonna win enough $$$ to put in a new a/c unit….My next door neighbor was in the h/a business and did all his own fabricating of the duct work….I wanted an outside unit that was "all in one", since I didn't have room inside for one….When they came up, we went to the casinos…I found a good slot that was really paying out, stuck with it, and won close to a $1,000…..I told them it was time to leave….I'm done..!!! Talked to my neighbor, he ordered the unit, put it in, did the duct work, and gave him labor cost…..Still had a few coins left over, and had enough to buy my 6" jointer…...We sold the house when we moved to Arkansas, and the unit was still going strong then….And that's how I got my new a/c for the shop….!!!! Thought maybe you guys would enjoy that true story..

When me and the wife went last week was the first time in 15 years since we'd been there, since we moved here…Now it's just too far to drive….That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it…!!!! 
That's all I have for now..Ya'll stay cool and dry, and keep an eye peeled for weather….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

There was a pretty darn nice rain here last night. Haven't ventured out far enough to see if there's more snow up high. It's going to be in the mid 50's today.

Any of you guys use alder? I did the last couple of days. Got rid of a few pieces of scrap for the church project. It's pretty darn messy. Leaves a lot of sawdust and sanding dust. Not much character to it. Ended up using natural Danish oil to bring it to life. I've got some signs I want to carve and it looks like a decent wood for that down the road.

Here's to you all having a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 45 deg here early and going to be in the mid 60's later. Almost like fall is here. I agree BBob, we can use snow in the mountains.

Enjoy the mini vacation Don. Hope you get all rested up. I like the Smokies also. Has been a long time since I have seen them.

Pretty cool story there Rick. Thats the way to get new things for the shop !!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Fricking hurricanes have the weather pattern stalled here in MO. It's too hot. Going into the mid 90s today and muggy too. Yuck, I want fall, I want venison….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Boy oh boy, we have a whole week of double digit weather coming on … and lows at night down in to the 50's … gonna have the door open at night. 
Right now it's 80° and heading for 97° for the high, all under clear blue skies and a light breeze … i really like this time of the year.

Rick: I don't know how you got a heat pump (AC /heat) installed for a grand, mine cost just over 5 grand. Your good fortune was well spent … One night I lost a years wages in Las Vegas … put me on a bummer for several months, but the good news is that 9 months later I went back to the same casino and won most of it back … left town and just don't gamble any more … Maybe $20 here and there.

BBob: I use Alder for most of the cabinet doors in the shop, I like the looks of the knotty Alder against the white walls of the shop … I also did 16 doors for a Habitat project and could have sold two dozen more. I user BLO abd Shellac.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, like Mike said, it's hot. Yuk.
I want cold.
I got a call from MO Task Force 1 asking if I had a passport and if I could speak Spanish. I guess there is a chance we could deploy to Mexico for the earthquake. I guess I have a 50% chance. I have a passport but I only speak enough Spanish to ask for a beer.
I have used alder recently as I got some in the auction. Just installed a stair rail made from it this morning. It stained well, but I agree about the fuzz and dust.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, magnificently marvelous day to all y'all,

74 degrees 'neath morning clouds, with a sunny afternoon here in San Diego today. Summer ends on Friday, so I'm sure we'll get some snow then … won't we? It looks like we'll get another three or four days of this nice, cool weather, but then things will start heating up again. It looks like we'll be back to 90° +/- by a week from Friday. Yuck!

Fingers crossed for you, Bill. Speaking Spanish may not be the most important consideration in this case.

Everyone stay safe, cool and dry, and have an incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, magnificently marvelous day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill if you've got a passport that should net you a 50% chance alone, being able to ask for a beer should get you another 10% - 15% chance on top of that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Quiero un cerveza, por favor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy day in WW, mid 60s. Maybe I should change it to Mono World (MW). We have rain and we have hot and dry, 2 mono modes.

BBob, I have a little drying to try it out. Might do that someday. ;-)

Grumpy and Rick, If you are that lucky you should be investing in lotto tickets.

Have fun in the Smokies, Don. How do they differ from the Appalachians?

Bill, You got all you need: passport and beer. You can't drink the water. You are set to go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A nice day here in Atlanta, was busy digging out posts I put in concrete at my Dad's house. Seems well concreted post verse Irma and a falling tree did not work out for me so good.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I found alder a really nice wood to work with, it's just really prone to dust and debris. I've got some craving projects in the near future that I think where it will work very nicely. It seems to be one of those under appreciated woods kind of like beech.

We had more rain and snow up in the Elkhorns today. I got to tell you that's a really great sign for this next winter. I'm hoping for just as much snow or even more as last year. I know many of my buddies here down south don't like snow. Guess I'm the odd man out. I love it and want a lot of it. Maybe next week I'll get my snow shovel out and ready to put to good use.

Several years ago after I quit the PD I was hauling cars. I was getting an oil change at a Walmart in south central Georgia. This rather large black lady approached me and asked me if I was from Oregon. " Yes ma'am I am. It gets cold there doesn't it?. Well the coldest I ever seen it was 39 below" She said she didn't like the cold and I told her that I'd found out that in this heat there was only just so many pieces of clothing a man my size could take off legally. But I can always put on an extra shirt in the cold. She got a bit of a chuckle over that.

Life is what one makes of it. Ya'll enjoy the day.

I know I will. I'm retired and enjoying every day I don't have to work for a living!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Despite the looming melancholy brought by the end of summer it's going to be nearly 90° in the rust belt today which is near perfection. Might be a little warm for good fishing and all the pools up here are only open for a little over 2 months in the summer but I'm certainly not going to complain with such great weather.

I finally found the perfect home for this









Sitting on the shelf beside my saw it was visually lost in the clutter but now on back of the door I'll see it every time I come and go. Bob, thanks again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna be another hot one today, but I can see the end in sight. 70's next week. Probably no snow. Maybe DBob will get some.
I won a little dust cyclone that attaches to a bucket. It's clear and you can see the dust spiraling down. It was fun to watch so I cleaned up saw dust in the shop just to watch it go down. Trying to figure out how I can dedicate it to my router table dust collection.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here. 44 early with rain showers. Maybe get to 52 later today. I am with you BBob on the snow. We can use it anytime. Already has shut entrances to Yellowstone Park down a couple times. My 4 wheeler with the plow is ready to go anytime.

Bill I started with a small cyclone. Mounted it and a vacuum on a cart which worked well. Easy to move to each machine or wherever I needed it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

Yes…..it's gonna be another hot one, and already getting warm here at 9:30 a.m. It was 70 at coffee time, and now it's 76, and going up to 91…..Plenty of sun now, but some clouds will move in this afternoon….What's a killer is the humidity…91%, and I'm feeling it…..I hope Bill's right about the cool down next week… Not much news to tell, except I'm finally going take my boat to the lake in the morning…One of the guys I fish with is gonna help me launch in and out….I'll be anxious to see if it runs…..I'm not worried….it's a Mercury…!!!

Mike…..I didn't tell you the whole story on the a/c unit…..Like I said, my neighbor was in the h & a business(he did residential and commercial installations.)....I got the unit at his cost, and we did a little "bartering". His wife wanted a coffee table and two end tables, so I built them for her to make up the difference in cost and installation….He did metal fabricating, and I worked the wood…Besides, things were cheaper in 1990 than they are today….

BurlyBob….I've never worked with Alder, so I know nothing of it…But it's a beautiful wood from what I've seen..

I liked your story about you and the black women discussing the weather….The good thing about winter and summer..Like you said, you can add clothes, but can't take off enough when it's hot….

Bill…I can speak a little Mexican, as I grew up with them , went to school with them, and worked with them…So I picked up a little over the years….One Mexican taught me how to tell time….they also teach you how to cuss, too…lol..!! On our farm we had Mexican hoe hands, so you needed to know some, as most of them came across the border to work the fields…...Good score on the cyclone…You'll figure it out for your router table…..

That's all I have for now…Everyone stay cool as you can…Summer is still here..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a totally neat and nifty, funky, cool, ginormously groovy morning, dude,

A somewhat chilly 71° under cloudy skies, with a 40% chance of scattered showers here in San Diego today. Surprisingly, that leaves a 60% chance of no showers. It's simply amazing how they can figure those things out, isn't it?

Unfortunately, a week from now it'll be hot again, which sucks in my book, but the weather people said it, so it must be true. We all know that they're never wrong (except for those times when they're not right).

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a totally neat and nifty, funky, cool, ginormously groovy day, dude. Rock on!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, glad you like her. That's pretty much what I did with my girl, hung her up on the wall out of the way.

Rick, one thing I did with that alder was to give it a couple coats on natural Danish oil. That really made the grain pop. Also did that to some oak lumber and plywood. It become a permanent step in my finishing. It seems to bring out the character of the grain more.

It got to the mid 50's today and quite windy. I'm seeing more snow in the Elkhorns. That's always a good sign.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I too am starting to put BLO on everything.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super brilliant, patently gorgeous, exquisitely sublime, dynamite of a morning to all,

72 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in a snowless San Diego today. It's the same old story day after day, week after week: no snow for you, San Diego. Come to think of it, no rain, either. Where oh where did we go so wrong we made the weather gods so angry? Almost time for my rain dance, at the very least.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a super brilliant, patently gorgeous, exquisitely sublime, dynamite of a day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another cool wet day here. Even a chance of snow tomorrow !! Only 42 outside now. The ski slopes already have several inches of snow.

My mudflap girl push stick is hanging up in my shop too. She is to pretty to ever use !!

Still trying to get a couple little fix-it projects done that should have been done a few years ago around the shop. May have to replace my Ridgid oscillating belt / drum sander unless I can find parts for it. Most parts that I need are obsolete now.

Have my lathe running again but would like to find a better one that I can turn bowls and bigger things on too. Just not sure ! want to spend $1500 right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in water world, sunny, low 70s.

Had to go to Tacoma today for a couple errands. This area is no a "no go" zone. Get on the freeway and it is no go. Take the surface streets, they are no go. Time to move but it is a no go zone, can't get out.

Got parts to fix the RV landing gear. It will be great to have it functioning normal again. All that is new in WW today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Congratulations Bill on your daily top three!!. It's well deserved. You did a fantastic job on that frame for your best half, Cindy!

I picked up the correct lazy Susan kit today and my buddy showed me how to assemble the cookie sheet pull out drawer. Lord willing, tomorrow I get the last of these base cabinets put together. Man o man am I ever wanting to get this kitchen job behind me. "Stick in the Mud," left today for New Jersey. She's gone till 10/4. Her aunt past away and her cousin is wanting her for moral support. I'm batching here with Duke. Me and a dog, it just don't get no better now does it!

Now the weather. It's colder and windy and I'm loving it. Mid 50's and snow in the Elkhorns. It just don't get no better. I got to get this kitchen done so I can clean my shotgun for some goose shooting!

as always my best to you all.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, was that clean your shotgun for some goose shooting, or clean your shotgun for some cabinet shooting? Lol!

Just curious, buddy, just curious.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I'm just getting on this late evening…..Me and the esposa went to town to eat supper, then to Wally World to get some groceries…....Then over to Lowes to look at some Delta Sliding compound miter saws….They didn't have a lot to choose from, so I el pasoed on buying one….There's one on Rockler, and also found a slider on Amazon…..I need to redo my mitersaw cabinet to make it fit, as it's wider than the old Crapsman I've had for 31 years…although it's still going strong…..

It was 70 at 6:45 when I rose for coffee, then took a shower to get ready to meet my fishing partner at 10:00 to test run the boat….I finally got to take it to the lake…..!!! .Whewhoo…...It ran like a brand new one…Smooth….no problems…I sure was kinda worried since it's been sitting in my shop for 9 months…..But boy was it hot by 11:30 when we came in….Water temp was 81 degrees…..to hot, and the fish don't bite too good…..Come next month the fish will start schooling up when the water temp falls….The high today was 91, so we still have summer….Supposed to have a cool down next week…..we'll see…..


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob the shotgun cleaning is for some goose cleaning in the new clean kitchen. That just might be a new tongue twister. LOL. That is if "Stick in the Mud", don't throw a fit about messing up the new clean kitchen. Just shows that I can't win fer losing!!

Rick if you want cooler temps come on out. It won't hit 80 till late next June. It might hit 60 tomorrow and maybe mid 70's next week. After that it's an awesome down hill slide!.


----------



## dawsonbob

Right, BBob. Just wanted to find out for sure whether you were gunning for geese or those pesky cabinets.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I'm seriously gunning to get the [email protected]#& cabinets done. I'm finding that I have a much shorter attention span than I use to have. Thankfully that church project gave me just the break I needed. It's hot and heavy in the am. Once I get this Kitchen done it's on to my Roubo bench!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Sounds like things are moving right along.


----------



## dawsonbob

A simply super, peachy keen, mega great, most goodest morning ever, to all of you. Yes, that does mean you,

73 danged degrees under less than completely sunny, but not completely cloudy, either, skies here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a simply super, peachy keen, mega great, most goodest day that ever was.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sadly DBob, this kitchen job is not moving very quickly. I've been monkeying around with this since late spring. The only up side is I have all the time in the world to finish it as I a serious deadline. I just want to get it over and done with.


----------



## dawsonbob

I feel your pain, BBob. I've had projects like that, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Tested hose all morning and then re-loaded it on the truck. Same tomorrow, but two trucks worth of hose. It got up to 90 by the time we quit at noon. No rain in sight. We are actually in a moderate drought around here. My grass is all brown. It might snow before it rains.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Think this is almost winter. Another cool, cloudy and rainy day here. Just wating for the snow now. Has been 40 to 44 deg all day. At least I remembered to get new wipers for my pickup today.


----------



## dawsonbob

The most wondrous wonderfullness, marvellous marvellousness, perfectly perfect perfectness and most grandly grand morning that ever was in all the wases there ever was - er, I mean were - to everyone,

81 warm degrees under bright, sunny skies here in San Diego today. It was only 73 yesterday, but 81 or 82 today. I do believe that the predicted heat up has begun (dang it).

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have the most wondrous wonderfullness, marvellous marvellousness, perfectly perfect perfectness and most grandly grand day that ever was in all the wases there ever was - er, I mean were. I really mean that now, so have a good one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We tested all the hose from 2 trucks, so about 3000 feet. It was 90°. Kinda hot for that chore, but it had to get done.
We have about 3 days of heat left and then it's supposed to cool down. I'm ready for the cold weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and low 70s in WW, 0% chance for .02 inches. Not sure what that means? Suppose it is a weasel clause in case there is a sprinkle.

I heard a bearing go out of the furnace motor early this morning. Can't get one on Sunday so I sletp in. 

What size are you testing Bill? Do you still have to hang inch and a half?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

It was just a lazy Sunday day here in the mountains…Not much activity around the home place, except I did get out and water the grass and flower beds this morning before it got too hot…It was (again) 70 as the coffee was making, so I got the sprinklers going, then came in for my first cup, then re-adjusted them….About 2 hours worth of watering, and my water bill will be sky-high….Nothing's cheap in these small towns….it got up to 91, so we just sequestered ourselves in the house, and stayed cool…..A cool down is supposed to be coming, but I'll be surprised…..Wish I was up where Mark lives in the high country….That's my kind of weather….it's called "fat man temps"......Fat people like being cool or cold, and not hot….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BobWW, we tested 5", 3", 2 1/2" and 1 3/4". We don't use any 1 1/2" anymore. It's kind of gone out of favor, because it didn't deliver enough water to deal with the btus of today's products and building materials. We do hang hose to dry at station 3 p, which has a hose tower. We tend to do most of our major hose cleaning there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, Interesting the newer materials burn hotter. When I volunteered, 1 1/2 & 2 1/2 we're canvas and had to be dried. 4 was synthetic.

Most of those sizes are synthetic?

I look at the developments here where the houses are 10 feet apart and I see them going up like a crown fire in the forest if one gets fully involved when resources are exhausted a few minutes after a big quake. They are all 2 story, so the heat gets a good running start before it gets trapped under the eves of the ONE next door. What do you think of that?

The local fire marshal says there are things they can do like fire walls and sprinklers, but they don't. Same with earthquake standards. They say to brace corners, ECT, in older houses bolted to foundations. The new ones I see being framed have no extra corner bracing. Cheapest is best when developer profit margins are top priority.

Just a casual observation. Probably best to watch for an occasional tornado than wait for a 700 mile long magnitude 9+ quake. One thing for sure there will be a woodworker shortage after that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our only synthetic hose is 5". Everything else is cotton jacketed. Before rolling hose, we dry it. Without the tower, we lay it out flat to dry, flipping it over a few times. Then we will roll it for storage.

The houses being too close to each other is nothing new here. We have had one house catch another on fire on more than one occasion. It's a risk, but one that we have no control over. Legislation around here over the last 10 years has decreased the FD's say in anything but commercial and multi family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like cloudy and 60 in WW today. Suppose I had better get the furnace motor fixed. No excuse today, supply houses are open. If one is out of stock, there are 4 more within 10 miles.

Bill, I never thought of drying hose flat. Maybe because it would be impossible to dry outdoors here most of the year.

Last week at the planning commission, there was talk of allowing 5 feet separation. One guy said he didn't want to see row houses like they have a few miles away. I'm not sure what difference it makes. 0 to 5 feet is too tight.

Last night on 60 Minutes they mentioned real estate interests as the primary factor causing the flood in Houston. They said in the 40s flood control fabulous. It progressed to complacency, to stupid and now cruel. They couldn't afford to do a 600 million dollar flood project. Now the damages are in the 10s of billions. Unfortunately, the eq program appears to be about the same to me. Building coffins is probably going to be a very lucrative business for wood workers looking for a product line.


----------



## dawsonbob

A superbly superior, finest-kind, first-class, splendidly awesome, ultra-fine morning to all,

85 fairly warm degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. C'mon, Fall, what's keepin' ya?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a superbly superior, finest-kind, first-class, splendidly awesome, ultra-fine day.


----------



## Festus56

Nice with sunshine here today. Got up to 60 today and will keep warming up a few degrees the next couple days.

Bill we used a hose dryer for the last 20 yrs I was in the Dept. Like a giant food dehydrator that would hold 30 to 40 rolls of hose depending on the size. That worked well especially in the winter when cleaning up after a fire.

The hose testers took the fun out of it when using a truck in the old days and have one fail !!

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's a warm 68 degrees this morning with nary a cloud in the sky. The forecast is for more warm weather this afternoon getting up to 90. I'm not complaining, but this is September and almost October and it's this warm. Lot's of nice weather for golf though.

We had a nice time down in the mountains and we didn't want to come back. If it wasn't for family, we would be living down there I think. It's hard to tear my wife away from Tennessee. I went to one estate sale while I was there and didn't get anything but, my wife found a lot. No matter where you hang your hat, it's always nice to be home.

Well the wife just informed me it's time to get ready and go to the doctor. So, I'm gonna have to leave you for now. I'll catch up on the conversation later. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

COOLER weather moving in tonight! Highs in the 70s tomorrow. Still deer season here, I'll be in the woods for a long time come Friday. Might even be able to tinker in the shop in the evenings again. Been too muggy to be enjoyable, even with all the air moving around.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have a major marvelosity, one even gloriouser than the most hugely happy and harmonious day you've ever had,

81 gol-durned degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today, with nary a snow cloud in the sky. Don't see any snow clods up there either. Thankful for that.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a major marvelosity, one even gloriouser than the most hugely happy and harmonious day you've ever had.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a tad cooler this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The cold front moved through a few hours ago and with it, rain. It just finished raining and it felt good. The current temp is 67 and is only gonna jump another 2 degrees for the high. Much better than yesterday's 93. I realize many of you's get that 90's plus weather but we here in Michigan, we don't see that kind of heat that often. Now, the weather is back to normal.

I kept up with everyone's thread while I was away, I just couldn't respond as I would've liked. The trip was good. My wife and I needed to get away for a while. Living with our kids is one thing, but living with THEIR kids is another. We're getting closer to our new home. We just got our Appraisal back and it was spot on. So, now we can move a little closer to moving in. It sure is taking a long time to get there though.

*WW Bob*, you asked a question about the Smokey's and the relationship of the Appalachian's. If i'm not mistaken, I think they are one and the same. The Smokey's are in the southern end of the Appalachian chain. Both are in no comparison however to the Rocky's. I hope that helps.

*FF Bill*, congrats on your frame getting the "top 3" award. I've said it before and I'll say it again, your work is marvelous. I think you're gonna have to make a trophy case for all those awards.

Let's talk about hose drying. I'm just glad I don't have to do that anymore. Those were long days in the heat of the summer and I hated it. We would lay our hose on a long hose drying rack or on the floor between the trucks. Usually our LDH was 4" and had a rubber jacketed material. Our 1-3/4" attack lines were also a rubber jacketed material. Neither one had to be dried. The only hose that needed to be dried was the cotton jacketed 2-1/2" we had on the truck and there wasn't that much of that. When I left, we were starting to replace that hose with all rubber jacketed material.

*WW Bob*, you were also talking about the set back on your side yards. In our location in Michigan, our law requires each home to have at minimum a 10' side yard set back. That is to allow for a fire truck to pass through if necessary and for exposure protection. So each house needs at least 10' of empty space to the side property line which in turn equates to 20' between residence's.

Okay, I think I've covered it now. Sorry if I missed anything. I have an excuse, I'm old. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a few nice days here with temps in the 70's. Then will cool down next week they say. About 60 and sunshine now. Try to get the outside lawn work etc. done while the sun is shining.

Have a couple belts to make so guess I should start. One is a fancy tooled one with conchos and the other will be just a plain work belt. Both are for a guy we met this summer at a fire camp from central WA.


----------



## dawsonbob

A splendidly snazzy, double-dandy, high-class a la mode, five-star, super beautimous morning to all,

81 degrees under the sunliest skies we've had in hours here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a splendidly snazzy, double-dandy, high-class a la mode, five-star, super beautimous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

Another hazy, lazy day here in the mountains….It was 69 at sunrise, and the same at coffee time. it's been clabbered over all morning, and it still is….It looks like rain, or some is coming, but I don't know what's it's gonna do….One says rain, the other just clabbered…The high is gonna get to 89-90…...I'm right about that one…..

Don… Glad you and the wife had a good time on your trip….I've been to Chattanooga, and all down through the Smokies…Sevral years ago I fished a pro-am tournament at Lake Chickamagua (sp) right by Chattanooga….That's really a pretty drive down through there….We've also ben to Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg, so I'm familiar with the area you went to….

Mark…...Sounds like you're heading for a cool down up in your neck of the woods…..You mentioned making some belts….I've done leather work for years….I started in about 1976, carving and stamping belts, instrument straps, pictorial carving, and leather burning….I've made filigree straps and belts, also….I still have all my stamping tools, leather, dyes, etc. I haven't done any in a good while with all these set backs of surgery, etc…..It never was a business….just a hobby, but people kept me busy at it, cause I play several instruments and they saw my work, and started ordering from me…..Between bass tournaments ,woodworking, and doing leather work, I had plenty to do…!!!! Here are a few pictures of my tools, dyes, etc….and a couple of pictures I've carved and burned…...Thought you might enjoy seeing them…....As soon as this shoulder gets healed, I'll be right back at it….I just can't put pressure on the swivel knife, or swing the mallet….lol….But soon…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Wow Rick !! You do super work. That is some talent there. I was never very good carving animals and making them look like anything. Your dye jobs are great also, really puts the finishing touch on the projects. I used to do a lot of filigree work but not for 10 or 15 years now.

Nice selection of tools. One can never have too many. Always needing another one or two. Hope you can get back at it soon, looking forward to seeing more of your work !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It finally cooled down again. High was about 70 today and cloudy. Tomorrow 76 and a mix of sun and clouds. Still no rain. Have I mentioned its dry.

Thanks Don. I do my best. There are still a lot of things I need to try and master. It's interesting how different departments use different things. I've had very little experience with rubber jacketed hose. We had a few 100' sections of rubber 1 3/4, but we quit using them, other than 5". I think it's just what you "grow up" using and you don't want to change.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another skippity-doo-dah day in WW, 70s and sunny. Should be a record in the 80s tomorrow, then off to the rainy season they say. Had to go change the furnace motor today. They gave me a 480 volt motor ;-)) Lucky I noticed it before I installed it and it didn't go round and round,

Rick you say you have done leather for years, I haven't done it for years ;-) Taught myself when I was a kid. Figured I was good enough to be top hand on a ranch, but I had enough sense to do what dad said, get an education or trade and by then you will know better. The way they are packing them in here in WW now, the ranch may have been the better bet! There are still a few parking spaces left on I-5 between Seattle and Tacoma during rush hour. I wonder what they will do when there aren't any parking spaces left on the freeway?

On the too close to save the house issue, They are trying to cram too many into a few square feet along the I-5 corridor and prevent growth in rural counties. I spoke with the local fire marshal, they are trying to educate the planning commission. My thought is to decide how many houses they are willing to let go in a single incident then make the developers leave fire break lots vacant to divide the subdivisions into "fire blocks". That way they could fall back and have a chance to protect and save the next block instead of losing it all.

Thanks for the geography lesson Don. No the Appalachians aren't the Rockies, but they have steeper grades. Out west 6-7% is all I have ever seen. Back there I hit 10% on several occasions.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Looks like we're in for a nice day around the hills and hollors here in the mountains…..it was right at 60 when I rose for my first morning cup…..Plenty of sun, very little wind, no clabber, and it may hit 78….As I type this it is 63, and I have the windows open in the sunroom to let in some good, fresh air….Not many days left in September, so the leaves are beginning to fall a little, but it's so dry around my neck of the woods, it's looking brown…We surely need some rain bad…..Didn't get it yesterday like they said we would….Weather forecasters…!!!

Mark…..Thanks for the nice comments on the leather working….As you know, working the leather is time consuming, like woodworking…..And you have to set aside lots of time to do it…...I have pictures of belts, buckles, straps, wallets, and pictures I've carved over the years….But I can't find them. They are hid in this 'puter somewhere in pictures or documents, but I'm horn swaggled as to where they are…If I can ever find them, I'll post them for your viewing pleasure…lol..!!!

Guys…..That's all I have for now….Y'all stay cool, dry, and any means to make you comfortable…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was nice and cool out the door thus morn. I went back in and put long pants on. Several days of nice weather coming, then warm again next week. I can't remember the last time it rained at my house and there's no rain in sight.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That warm stuff can just stay away. I like the cool morning air…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and 55 right now. Maybe get to 70 later today. Nearly perfect weather I am thinking!! Seems like it is dry but we are actually above the 30 yr. average for moisture this year.

Still waiting for replies on two custom projects. Hard to do much until they let me know what they want the finished job to look like. At least I can do some parts of the process to get started.

Always like pictures Rick. Wish I would have taken more through the years of everything I have made.


----------



## dawsonbob

The most bigliest, greatly goodish, copiously abundant, vastly awesomest day that ever, uh, dayed, to all,

83 warm degrees under greatly sunful skies here in San Diego today. I couldn't help but notice that the sky is much skylier than it has been since the last time it was this skyly. Might be some kind of phenomenon, maybe, I think. Or maybe it's not. I don't know why you brought it up in the first place; it's just a sky, for heaven's sake. Some people, I declare.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have the most bigliest, greatly goodish, copiously abundant, vastly awesomest day that ever, uh, dayed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got down to 48° last night in the mistake on the lake & rose to only 50° by the time I was waiting for the school bus. I miss last weeks comfortable weather, this cold stuff is fine for post cards but not so much for living with. I spoke to a realtor and got slightly better news than I expected about trying to sell in the fall vs. spring so hopefully we'll figure out where we want to go and list our house before too long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

45° this morning and oh so wonderful. Still no rain in sight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Yep…..another nice day in store…..No rain in sight, and it's getting dryer' than an old bone….It was 60 at about sunrise, with plenty of sun, not any wind, no clabber…..I grabbed a hot cup of joe, went to the sunroom to loosen up and stretch the old body out, and then went outside, and set a couple of sprinklers out to water the flower beds and yard….It'll take me most of the morning to get 'er done, so I decided I'd write my report…..The high will be 80-82, and like I said…..no rain in sight for a good spell….I think this is the driest month so far….

Bob (WW).....On the subject of leather working….I too am self taught….Never had any classes ( wish I had, though)...I bought a few books some supplies, and started from there….Over the course of nearly 40 years, I've accumulated all my supplies…..There was a time when you could order from Tandy Leather Co., but I think they are out of business now..(?)....

Mark….I'm still looking for the pictures….I've been on both 'putters, and they are still missing….Must have gotten wiped out somehow…..I should have some in my portfolio…If I find them, I'll post them…..

It's time to go out and change the watwr sprinklers to another spot…..Later, y'all….!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 48 out right now and going to be 71. Last sunny / warm day for awhile so might have to get the bike out. Haven't rode since late May I think. Usually we would have 12 to 15,000 miles in a summer. Might get 1500 this year.

Rick Tandy is where I get most of my supplies. There is another leather store here as well but they are a little more pricey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There is a Tandy up here. Went there once.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys…..!!

I'll Google them and find out more….


----------



## dawsonbob

An awesomely groovy, mellowest mellowness, goodliest goodness, of a fine fabulosity of a joyous day to all,

84 degrees under sunny, well, mostly sunny, skies here in San Diego today. We are supposed to start a little cooldown tomorrow. That'll be cool (yes, the pun was intended).

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an awesomely groovy, mellowest mellowness, goodliest goodness, of a fine fabulosity of a joyous day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not in the shop today. Had a great ride enjoying fall colors. A little over 280 miles down to Cody Wyoming and back the long way in about 5 hrs. Can sure tell when you haven't been on the bike since June 2nd. I am sure I will have a beer with Friday date night. Follow us here http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0CcqGJMAIxP4gafo0VFCog93PcOHW5vTy


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully wonderful, fantastically fantabulous, gloriously gorgeous, sensationally superb morning, everyone,

77 degrees under sunny skies is the call for here in San Diego today. According to all the weather reports, temps should be trending down for the next little while. That's not to say that we're done with 80's and 90's for the year - this is San Diego, after all - but it should trend cooler for a couple of weeks.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a wonderfully wonderful, fantastically fantabulous, gloriously gorgeous, sensationally superb day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally back after a few days. Boy the weather has really changed in the few days. Possible showers tonight and into the 30's. Getting a bit breezy as well. Still struggling thru this kitchen project. I'm beginning to see a very tiny spot of light at the end of a very long tunnel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I guess this was a salacious Saturday lusting after the remnants of the sun and summer with a sprinkle, but not measurable ;-) in the 60s.

We did beat the odds Thursday, 1% chance to hit 85 degrees and we made it! Rain yesterday.

Tandy is still around Rick. About 20 or 30 years ago they closed the stores in Seattle and Tacoma and most of the rest of the nation I think. Guess they thought they would be the Amazon of leather online. About 6 months later, they reopened one in Tacoma. Guess the immermet wasn't all it was cracked up to be.

That sounds like a good beak in run, Mark. Are you gearing up to cruise MT this winter? ;-)

I met with the mayor and staff about the 6' concrete wall standing on top the ground without any embedded foundation. Year and a half ago they inspected a correction to add some deadmen to form a half vast foundation to keep it from tipping this way. They will come out to eye ball the situation and explain their inspection methods. I am looking forward to seeing how they inspect the rebar and foundation rough-in 6 feet deep in a couple holes that weren't dug. Should be interesting ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cool this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temps got down to the high 30's around here and in the low 30's where I used to live, up north. However the temp is going to rise to about 70 today and will be 80 tomorrow. But, of course it won't last.

It's been a couple of days since I've been on here. My wife is allergic to some dogs and we are lucky to be living with her daughter who has two of the breed that causes her some discomfort. With that said, we spend a lot of time going for rides just to stay away from the house. Of course, while we are out, we try to go to estate sales or something. We caught a couple yesterday and the day before. We were able to pick up a few things but, nothing much to write about. We are still waiting on our house to get done with inspections. The mortgage has went through but, there is always a snag somewhere. Hopefully we will be able to close soon and we can move into our new digs.

Well, enough for now, it's time for another ride. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Supposed to be in the 80's today. Camped out in the woods behind our house two nights ago. It got a bit cold, but the boys loved it. Cooked out on the open fire. Deep fried potato chips and hamburgers.

Don, I'm thinking you guys should have bought a camper to live in for a while.

Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It was a cool start to this morning….At coffee time, it was 57, and the high will be about 79-80…Plenty of clabber, and sure looks like rain around my neck of the woods, but no such luck…..It looks like about Monday week we have a chance, but I ain't holding my breath…..It's so dry, I've been out this morning watering (again) flower beds, and grass….I've still got a soaker hose running as I type this….I'm having a serious problem with armadillos and other varments digging around the flowers next to the roots, looking for grubs and worms..They seem to come during the early hours of the morning (2, 3, 4, 5:00). Never had a problem with them till I put this new grass and flower beds in….It really pisses me off to have to go out and cover the holes up….They just do it over again…..Besides shooting them, does anyone know how to get rid of them….They won't eat anything dead, or laying on top of the ground….Poison won't work. One guy told me that using castor oil would do the trick….It won't kill them, but it'll give them the ********************s so bad they won't want to come back in the yard…..lol….!!! Just might try that trick….Works on everything else, especially humans….!!!

Bob (WW)......I did find out that Tandy Leather Co. is still in business…..There's one up in Springfield, MO, and one over by Bill's place in St. Louis….Still several operating around the country…..That's good to know if I ever need to order from them…

Don…Glad to hear things are moving along on the new casa….Hang on a little longer…it won't be long till you and the wife have your own place…..I understand about the animals…We've never owned any (I hate cats, anyway), or dogs, and they would never be allowed to come in the house….just my opinion on that…..I have enough trouble keeping my wife in line….!!!

Bill…..Sounds like you and the childees had a good outing in the back yard, camping and cooking out….That was always fun when I was a kid…...

That's all I have for now, fellows…Time to go change the water…..Ya'll stay cool….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 44 early and maybe get to 58 later today with a chance of showers starting this afternoon.

Going to help the boy remodel his house some today. Putting in a new window that is a little wider than the original. Hope we can get it closed in before any weather gets here.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

IT FINALLY HAS COOLED DOWN!

Spent Friday morning in the woods. Saw 3 coyotes, 2 small buck deer, and three turkey. Took a shot at a turkey, but I've never made a shot out of my treestand and I shot high. Would have been cool the drill one though. It's too early to take a small buck in my mind, but it was neat to see them come down from the hillside woods.

Saturday I cleaned my roof off of sticks and acorns, then installed a new stereo system in my Brother in law's truck. Full replacement of all the audio components.

No woodwork lately but I've got a sunroom table and an above the island lighting piece to work on. Just have to finish out the details so I can get started. Both pieces are not for me so it's a different level of obsessing.


----------



## dawsonbob

A satisfyingly enjoyable, gratifyingly delightful, splendidly wondrous morning to each and every one of you,

73 is the expected high here in San Diego today, with partly cloudy skies.

Don, I think Bill has the right of it. A motorhome would be just the ticket. Or would have been, anyway. Get one, use it while you need it, then sell it for what you've got into it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have satisfyingly enjoyable, gratifyingly delightful, splendidly wondrous day.


----------



## dawsonbob

A gooder than good, goodlier than the most goodest, goodtasticly great morning to all you good folks,

75 goodly degrees under skies with some, maybe a lot, of sun here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a gooder than good, goodlier than the most goodest, goodtasticly great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's warmer than I'd like, but cooler than I'd hate. Still no rain. May rain this week…..may.
I just put my truck in the garage. First time in months. I don't think it's rained on my truck in that time, at least not at home.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Where is everyone!!! It was 62 when I rose for coffee, and it was raining….Yahoo.!!! We needed this moisture really bad, as it was so dry around, that when you mow, it just kicks up dust…..This is certainly a welcome relief….Not much going on around my neck of the woods…..It looks like you guys are pretty well tied up with what's going on in y'all's neck of the woods, too…..The high today will get to 73, and looks like more rain is moving in for another day or two…..Yea..!!! At least I won't have to water things now for a while…Cooler weather may start trying to move in….Sure hope so..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained here too, only a bit so far, but like Rick we have chances for a few days.
I'm gonna pull out some white oak and start getting ready to build a Croatian trunk/chest.
My local hardwood store closed, as I found out this morning. I was able to pick up something I ordered, but it is now closed. This was their south store, so the main store is still open, but that's further away. Bummer!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A chilly day here. 41 deg now. Was down to 35 last night. No snow here like they thought but 100 miles north along the highline by Canada there are places with almost 15 inches. Guess it is officially fall now.

Was waiting for the leaves to fall so I could mow the lawn but they are still just being pretty colors and still on the trees so far. Guess will just stay in the shop again today.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, unbelievably incredible, marvelously magnificent morning to all y'all,

73 degrees under morning clouds, but sunny afternoon skies here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, unbelievably incredible, marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## BurlyBob

The dog got me out of the rack at 5:30am. Took her out side and definite frost on the pumpkin. The morning was a dud but I did get the yard mowed and the weeds sprayed.
Tomorrow I get the replacement lazy Susan and some drawers assembled. At least I sure hope so.

Hey, Don. I might be the odd man out about the camper. I had to live in a 26' 5th wheel with no slide outs for 5 and half years. I've sworn to never spend another night in an RV. But that's me and good for those who enjoy them.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 22 around 6am this morning. It's a bright sunny day and I'm hoping to make some progress. One more cup of coffee and I'm off to the races.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

27 and frosty here this morning. But it will warm up to 54 later. Bright sunshine here too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Early afternoon all,

The rain moved out of my area sometime in the wee hours of the night….it was 60 when I had my first cup of java at 7:40…...It was really clabbered over most of the morning, but gave way to bright sun, and now the clabber has moved back in….Don't know if the rain is gone or not the way it's looking….The high will be 79-80,give or take a degree…Looked out my kitchen window, and saw holes in the yard….a stinking armadillo had been digging up my new grass looking for grubs and bugs….That really pisses me off….I need to get rid of them….. what's the best way….I'm not getting up in the early morning hours to go out and kill them, but I will if I catch one digging around….they won't touch poison or dead stuff….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty much the same here, Rick. It rained a bit yesterday and then again during the night. I think we've gotten about 1/2" of rain. Not bad considering what we had in September, which was like 1/10".

Rick, my dad has killed several armadillos and he shot them all at dark or right before dark. I have gone out looking for them about that time, but haven't seen any. I think it's your best bet. Just be careful, because they can ricochet a bullet.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super swell, peachy keen, doubly-ducky day to all, assuming, of course, that you'd like a grand day like that. If not, have one anyway.

For some reason I couldn't get on LJ's earlier to post.

I'm having trouble with LJ's today. Some other time, I guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I've got a .22 wth a scope that I plan to use for armadillos, but I'm also saving up and looking for an older Marlin 30-30, maybe with a scope.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Rick I agree with Bill about being careful. I've never had the opportunity to blast an armadillo. If I did, I'm thinking a 22mag with a solid slug and a don't quit till is stops moving. You just never know, it could be a mutant zombie rabid mankiller armadillo. I've seen movies about mutant zombie rabid mankiller animals. They can be very dangerous and unpredictable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

low 60s and sunny in WW, high 40s at night.

Rick, If neighbors live within ricochet range, a shot gun with small buckshot should be safe and effective.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you want to be sure to stop them in one shot a .338 win mag should do the trick, mutant or not!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another nice fall day here. Maybe up to the low 60's with loads of sun.

Yesterday I'm in the garage with the door up taking advantage of the sun and fresh air. I caught a glimpse of some, whatever the hell sort of mix-dog run thru the neighbor's yard. About 20 yards behind was a gal riding a horse. It's not a daily thing where I live but also not out of the ordinary. What a really caught my attention was, she was "riding distracted"! Yup, a 20 something gal, horseback texting on her cellphone! What is this world coming to? In my entire life I've only sent 4 text messages! Just got no use for such nonsense. I pretty much don't bother reading them either. I figure if folks want to keep in touch with me they can call and talk. If they can't do that, guess they got nothing very important to pass along. Keeps things nice, simple and quiet.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

45 deg and sunshine here today. Had a rain shower last night to keep things green. Need to mow the lawn but waiting for some leaves to fall first.

Finished a couple belts that get sent out to WA yesterday. Now need to decide what to do next.

BBob most people can not go anywhere without their lifeline phone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a bright and sunny day when I rose this morning….A little foggy earlier, but it soon burned off when the sky opened up…..Since then…nada….No wind, no more rain for a while (it did continue to shower around here till last night, and keeping everything greened up….my yard really needed it bad, and other stuff as well)....The high will be 82, with the same results…..But around my neck of the woods, you never know what will happen or when…

I finished watching "The Viet Nam War" last night…It was a 10 part series about 1 1/2 hours each episode….It was very interesting, and Ken Burns always has good stuff to watch….It's on PBS….He produced "The Civil War"...

BurlyBob…..That was funny about the gal texting while riding her hoss..!! My grandkids are the world's worst when it comes to having a phone stuck in their ear all the time….One time I hid my second granddaughter's phone, and I thought she was gonna go into cardiac arrest…..She was hyperventilating so bad she almost passed out…..She eats, sleeps, baths, and doesn't let that phone out of her sight….I asked her once how many "friends" she had on Facebook, and she said over 4,000….They ain't friends….they are just people you know and talk to and text…..The funny thing is: they talked me and the into getting one a couple of years back so they could call or text us….we never hear from them….they are too busy for the grand parents….!! Like you, I have no use for a phone….I just wasn't raised like that….!!!! only time I use it or carry it is when we go on a road trip…...

Mark….Did you take some pictures of the belts you made..? If so, post them here on our thread….I'd like to see them…..


----------



## Festus56

Rick here are a few pictures. Not my best as I am way out of practice. One is a work belt, just a red latigo strip. The other is the style he wanted with my own design tooled on it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Very nice, Mark….you really do good work, too….I especially like the basket weave and lattice design you put on them….That's what I call them, anyway….There may be another name for it, or you might call it something else….great stamping work….It looks like you may have used 5-7 oz. leather straps…..Did you dye it latigo, or buy it that way…? very impressive work….I like it…!!!


----------



## Festus56

The latigo strip is oil treated and about 11oz. It is expensive but they are tough and last a long time. The other one is a 7 - 8 oz tooling leather belt blank. Here is a picture of a briefcase top I did 30 yrs ago with the same basketweave pattern. Salvaged the leather after the rest wore out. Always thought the other part of the design looks like diamond tuck upholstery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like Rick….warm, humid, cloudy and no more rain.
Let an armadillo come out now. I just bought a Marlin 30-30.
I put new shocks on my truck, front and back. That went relatively easy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark and Rick, decades ago I did some leather carving but nothing to the level of you guys. Your true craftsmen and artists.

Bill, my new eargesplitting loudenboomer ( that's my German version for rifle) is a 280 Remington. Been wanting one for 20 years. Hoping to draw a couple of tags next season.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

I did find some pictures of my leather crafting, but I'm not gonna show them after seeing your work….I'm ashamed of the way they look after seeing what a real leather craftsman can do…..Mine are mostly guitar straps that I made for various musicans around Memphis and here….some mandolin straps, also…..and a couple of pictoral carvings…..After seeing yours, I'm giving up leather work…!!!! And on the weight of the leather….I was just guessing, cause I couldn't tell looking down on them from the top….


----------



## dawsonbob

A dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable hunky-dory morning to youse all,

81 degrees under sunful skies is the prediction for here in San Diego today. No snow advisory was posted. There is a beach hazards warning for high surf, but what that's got to do with snow, I don't know.

Rick, my solution to your armadillo problem is high explosives. They cure so many of life's problems that can't be cured with duct tape or WD-40. Maybe booby traps with strategically placed Claymore mines. Won't do your lawn any good, of course, but you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you sent the nasty buggers to armadillo heaven.

BBob, I couldn't get along without text and email. Because of too many things that went bang in my youth, my ears are pretty much junk. I'm at the point where I hate talking on the phone because I can't understand whoever's on the other end of the line. I'm a bit of a techie anyway, so it's texting for me.

Say, Mark, those are some nice looking leather goods. You do fine work on that stuff. Mighty fine.

Bill, good score. Always did like 30-30's myself. It's an underrated round nowadays with all the fancy new stuff getting all the attention, but it still works as well as it ever did.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable hunky-dory day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

After seeing Mark's work, I retiring…...!!! He's the real artisan on the leather goods….But we appreciate the nice comment…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I have a couple of Claymore mines I'm gonna put out tonight….I've also acquired a B-40 rocket launcher, and an M-79 grenade launcher….I dug a couple of pungy pits, too, just in case he wants to roam around in the yard…They have bamboo stakes sticking up, with human waste smeared on them…..and I urinated on them, also….If all that don't do the trick, I've got a 51 recoiless ready for it…..!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> dawsonBob,
> 
> I have a couple of Claymore mines I m gonna put out tonight….I ve also acquired a B-40 rocket launcher, and an M-79 grenade launcher….I dug a couple of pungy pits, too, just in case he wants to roam around in the yard…They have bamboo stakes sticking up, with human waste smeared on them…..and I urinated on them, also….If all that don t do the trick, I ve got a 51 recoiless ready for it…..!!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I would like to see the pictures tomorrow morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, it's a nice little gun. It was made in 1990, before Remington took over and has a cross bolt safety, which I'm kinda glad of. I'm not a hunter and won't be starting. I'll use it for varmints and just target shooting. May put a scope on it someday. I didn't steal it, but I was ok with the price from the local gun store. I like to support the local guys.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

It would prolly look like a war zone after all that firepower was used….But then I may not have a yard for them to dig in, either…..!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, what? No grenades? Sounds like you're fairly well set up, but I'd prefer to hear you had some grenades. Maybe a K-Bar knife for close up work, because those armadillos can be pretty tough customers. Ahhhh … lawn care at its finest. Maybe some napalm if they get really pesky.

Bill, sounds nice. I had a bolt action Savage that someone gave me, and I really liked shooting it. My other rifles at the time had a lot more recoil, but the 30-30 was fun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I DO have a couple of frag grenades that I forgot to mention….But I'm too fat and slow to get away from them….My choice would be a couple of bounching Bettys…..I can bury them, then hide when they go off…..I don't have K-Bar, but I've got a big Bowie knife, made especially for skinning….If there is anything left of that bugger,,,I'll skin it, and have armadillo stew…..Yummy…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, you may be on to something there. Armadillo stew is a real thing: you can find recipes online. Never tried it myself, but it's supposed to be good. Let us know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…..Armadillos carry leprosy….just sayin.


----------



## Festus56

Rick you can't retire, your work is great !! I took a lot of pictures then studied them and picked the ones the screw ups didn't show to bad !! Bad photography can cover a lot of things.

Going to be interesting to see what works on those Armadillos. Just don't make the national news !! Glad we don't have those up here. Our neighbors are way to close.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They keep moving north, Mark. I never saw one around here before about 8 years ago.


----------



## Grumpymike

Still in the double digits here in the cactus patch, clear blue skies and just feeling good.

You guys discussing the Armadillos reminded me of a guy from Texas I used to work with, he always said that his daughter was 14 before she knew that armadillos were round …

I have a 30-30 Marlin lever action that I won in a raffle … I took it out of the box and looked at it and put it back into the box about 7 years ago … I ******************** my old Winchester 30-30 lever action, had it since i was 20, and it was old then.

Be Safe and be Well …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I would have taken that Marlin off your hands. My dad has a Winchester '94 made in 1915. It is a neat old gun and a lot lighter than the Marlin. I thought about one of those too, but decided on the Marlin for its "pistol" grip and side ejection. I guess you don't worry about rust too much in the cactus patch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, you will be proud of me. I had a hunky-dory day today, Indian summer I guess since it is officially fall and October, sunny and 70.

BBob, That pony was paying attention even if she wasn't. Probably headed for the barn or will be shortly ;-)

I had a 280 Remington too. 7mm Mag performance with 1/2 the recoil. I'm a 30-30 fan too; 94 Winchester. My dad had one too. Washington hunting is too crowded in regular season. I hunted with a flintlock. It works best ;-) if you keep your powder dry.

Mark, Your work looks fantastic. Those patterns take a lot more skill to look good. Easy to hide mistakes in floral patterns.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, I hope those armored~dillos don't make it to WW. WE have enough trouble with invader frogs and farm raised salmon.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, all that for one itty bitty armadillo? It must be a mutant rabid zombie. Poor little armadillo.

Suppose to hit 70 today. That will probably one of the last warm days for a while. I'm headed back to the garage and those D#@$ cabinets. Took me three builds to get the first drawer right. I keep forgetting the correct measurements. There's a method to this setup and I can screw it faster than going from 0-60mph.

Have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 40 here now but maybe upper 60's later. Nice tomorrow also but both days could be up to 40 mph wind. That will be fun.

Wondering how the Armadillo battle goes. Nothing on the news this morning !!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Another beautiful day here in the cactus patch, with clear blue skies and just a hint of a breeze.
It's hovering right at 80° and hopes to reach 95° today.

Been working on some cutting boards and a knife block, Now there is an interesting project with all the possibilities of just how to assemble the thing, but have the first prototype glued up and ready to come out of the clamps Hmmm, we'll see …

Here is the question of the day … Why is the Armadillo digging in ricks yard?? Seems to me that a block of C-4 might work.

Bbob, I have the cure for the forgotten measurements, it's a small spiral note book that lives in my pocket along side a pencil … As we get older we must make some changes, mine was "extended memory."

Well back to the shop and the evolving red oak knife block … I wonder how some inlays would look?

Ya'll be safe in what you do and please, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

A startlingly spectacular, fabulously fantastic, extraordinarily delightful day to all,

88 too warm degrees under savagely sunny skies here in San Diego today, with just about the same predicted for tomorrow. No mention of snow, though.

WWBob, outstanding work on the hunky-dory day! Now I hope you can put together a whole string of hunky-dory days, with each one hunky-dorier than the last. Keep your powder dry.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a startlingly spectacular, fabulously fantastic, extraordinarily delightful day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations guys,

Not too much to report on todays news around my neck of the woods…..It was 64 when I rose this a.m., with heavy clabber, and it's been that way all day long….and it still is…..The high got to 80, and it'll be dark tonight, just like last night at this time…..The darkness will continue till it becomes light again…..My lord….I'm beginning to sound like daesonBob….!!!!!!!!

I delayed my attack on the armadillo, as it hasn't been back digging up the yard and flower beds….I still have land mines out and trip flares, with booby traps in place JUST in case it decides to return to the scene of the crime….I'm still on the lookout for it, so we'll see what happens tonight…..

Mike….I can't tell ya why the 'dillo choose my yard… I guess he liked what I had to offer…Who knows..? I've never had this problem before until I put in the new flower beds….That's all I have for now…..Ya'll stay frosty.!!


----------



## Grumpymike

New flower bed huh? When I lived in Kansas City, we planted some 80 bulbs one year, and the squirrels had a field day … every where we dug they were right there digging up the bulbs and munching them down … *&% yard rats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another warm fall day in the books here. Kind of cloudy, but only a few drops of rain.
I'm on a roster to deploy to the south, but it's not likely. It will only be a cat 1 storm and will be fast moving so shouldn't drop as much as rain as Harvey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, Sorry to report a hunky-dory failure today. Cooler, cloudy and sprinkles. Further down hill slide tomorrow, 50 to 60.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, forgot the few warms sunny days returned wild fires to the news on both sides of the Cascades. ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's kind of a warm foggy damp morning here in Mid-Michigan. The high temp for today will be 80 with T/S later this evening, just in time to screw up the local rivalry football games here in Michigan. It's been unseasonably warm this past week and I've been enjoying it immensely.

Well boys, the wife and I moved out of the daughters house this last week and moved back in to the squalling kids house where we started. I can't believe I'm saying this but, I wish I'd never left our son's house with the squalling kids. Even though they are a pain in the butt at times, they are far better than those dogs we left behind at our daughters not to mention the grand daughters that are smarter than us. My wife was getting so bad with her breathing at our daughters that we left and slept in a motel room just so she could breath. We had to go to the doctors and get a script for a breathing treatment for my wife and a puffer. We moved the next day and the daughter was pretty mad at us for leaving. That new house can't come soon enough.

Speaking of new house, I finally heard back from the VA after leaving phone messages for the last 6 weeks. And, within an hour, I was able to track down where to obtain my pay records to help finalize the last step of my VA journey. Unfortunately, it will take an additional 30 - 90 days to complete. At least I have a case number so that's progress. And the guys I talked to understand my frustration but said they have to follow the system.

On another note:

*FF Bill and Dawson Bob*, you guys just don't know how close to being right on your suggestion for me getting an RV and living in it. We actually thought about it for a while. I told my wife that it would be cheaper and at least we could live in a warmer climate for a year. But, we thought about it again and agreed that this is the best direction for us since we have a 10 y/o granddaughter living with us. But, it would be neat to travel again. And it may come to pass again in the future.

*Burly Bob*, I actually enjoyed traveling in our 5th Wheel for over 4 years. Yes, it does get a little claustrophobic after a while but, we got used to it. Lots of mornings sipping coffee outside under our awning watching the palm trees sway in the breeze is quite relaxing. I gotta stop, it's making me homesick for another RV. LOL

*Festus*, that is some nice tool work on those leather goods. I think I could have sold a lot of them when I had my uniform store.

Well guys, I need to get off here for a while. My wife has to go on-line and print some things from the internet. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

This is going to be a change day. Nice bright sunny morning and rain tonight, albeit very much needed. It might break 60.

Yesterday I got the first drawer finished and install. I'm using KV soft close drawer slides. They be some pretty darn fancy drawer slides. "Stick in The Mud", is excited to have them on all the drawers. I've got to follow a crazy formula for the drawer sizes. Take the drawer opening, subtract one inch, then for the front, bottom and back subtract 1 1/32". Another thing, this melamine is some dangerous stuff. Freshly cut from the saw. Don't slide it across your fingers. That stuff is like a razor. I've got lots of slices now and I'm almost half way done.

Enjoy your weekend gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

The most wonderfulest, most fantasticalest, most terrificalest, ultra-uber day of all great days to all of you,

89 scorching degrees under sizzlingly sunny skies here in San Diego today, or so they say. I'm afraid they say wrong though, since we already cracked 90 and we're reaching for more. Fortunately, there's a drastic cooldown slated for tomorrow. I'll welcome it with open arms (and open door and windows, too).

Rick, si vis pacem, para bellum (if you desire peace, prepare for war). All the firepower you have deployed has scared the 'dillos away. 'dillos be sayin' "uh uh. No way, Jack. I ain't goin' in there and get my *ss shot off. Uh uh. No way. Not this kid. I'm stayin' away from that stuff."

WWBob, well, they can't all be hunky-dory days. Just keep at it till you're smiling again. Y' just gotta hold your mouth right.

BBob, congrat's on getting the first one done. For some reason, they all seem to go faster once you get the first one out of the way. I've used some melamine in the past. Treacherous stuff.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have the most wonderfulest, most fantasticalest, most terrificalest, ultra-uber day of all great days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow 89! DBob, I won't see that till July. Also 2nd drawer didn't work out so well. Third on is in and working. I'm going to try and figure out how to make the 2nd fit in another slot. I was off by 1/32" !!! Not crap 1 stupid, #[email protected]&% 32nd of an inch!!!

I'm done for today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day up in the north. Up to 66 deg. now at 47 and showers. Will be some cooler for a few days now.

That is almost to precise for me BBob. I am sure it will be good to get done with that project.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I freaking about ready to chuck the whole drawer and start over. I'm gonna beat this [email protected]#$ project, one way or the other. It is beginning to drive me crazy and that's a very short trip at times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, can you shave 1/32 off that drawer with the table saw, at least where the drawer slide goes?


----------



## BurlyBob

Sadly, no. I'd be cutting thru some brads and screwing up my Forester saw blade. I'm going to pull the slide and see if I can sand/plane or somehow thin it down. I'm beginning to think this idea of me building kitchen cabinets was a fools errand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll do fine and you'll be happy with it Bob, but I know what you mean. I will never build cabinets for someone else's kitchen, because I know I would not make any money at it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Your exactly right Bill. It's kind of like hunting. If you had to survive on my hunting success you'd starve!

Nonetheless, I'm gonna keep after this project till I get it done right. It might take me till the first of the year but I'm going to get it done right. Quitters are gonna quit. I don't quit.


----------



## dawsonbob

An extraordinarily wondrous, fantastically fabulous, incredibly awesome day to all,

72 degrees with mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. That's a 17-degree drop from yesterday's predicted high of 89. Actually, it hit 94 yesterday, which would be a drop of 22 degrees. Either way, it's considerably cooler today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an extraordinarily wondrous, fantastically fabulous, incredibly awesome day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's just another perfect day here in the cactus patch with the temps in the mid 80°'s at mid day, and of course it's clear blue skies and gentle breezes … Monsoon season is over and so is the hot weather.

Bbob, Don't let the drawers get to you, it's a learning curve … When I use mechanical drawer slides, I have a pair of sticks that slide against one another. I put them in the "cut out" and slide them to the width of the opening.
Each stick has a 1/2" notch that tells me the exact width of the drawer box … I have on occasion cut a shallow groove (dado) in the drawer side or added a shim under the slide a time or two for adjustments. sink any brads in the way with a nail set. For a miner adjustment I use a shoulder plane to cut the groove.
I hope this gives you some ideas to attack the learning curve … Hang in there Bob it's only a puzzle to be concord.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I went back today and completely rebuilt a drawer to the exact dimensions. Talk about unforgiving! Anyway, I got it done and when it fit right I immediately cut another bottom exactly the same dimension. I have been definitely educated about these drawers slides. They are amazing when they work but there's no room for error. That's means it's on me to get it right. 3 down 5 to go!.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cooler this morning here in Mid-Michigan with temp at 58 degrees. The high for today will be in the 70's. Yesterday it was downright drop-dead gorgeous with temps in the low 80's and a sky full of blue.

*Dawson Bob*, you've got to be freezing with those low temps at your place. 22 degrees drop is a lot for anyone. Enjoy the cool weather.

*Burly Bob*, I feel your pain. I've been there before. I'm sure we've all been there before. For many of us, we are just amateurs trying to be professionals at our craft. We have to make a few mistakes to be good at what we do. Norm Abrams used to make a practice project before he made the real deal on his show. We just never saw it. You'll get it licked yet and by the time you're done, someone will notice your handy work and want you to make them the same thing. And, you'll consider it too.

Well boys, there is no new developments on the home front. I just keep kicking around trying to make myself busy doing odd jobs at the kids house. It's hard when all your tools are in storage and I have to use the kid's tools. I wish I was in my new house taking advantage of this warm weather getting things done. Anyway, it's time to wake my bride, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Abundant sunshine here today and will get to 56 later with no rain. A low of 32 last night so kind of frosty this morning early. Guess I might have to take care of some leaves today.

BBob sounds like you are winning the battle. Hang in there.

Don, hope your house moves along quickly. I agree it is hard to use other people's shops and tools even if they are they are the same as your own.


----------



## dawsonbob

A super superior, finest-kind, exceptionally marvelous morning to each and every one of you,

82 degrees and sunny is the forecast for today here in San Diego. That's up ten degrees from yesterday. We should be back down in the 70's for the rest of the week.

Don, you're right: that was quite a drop, but today we're back up in the 80's.

BBob, just think how proud you'll be when you have them all done. I imagine that there'll be some cussing till then, though.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a super superior, finest-kind, exceptionally marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon gang. It was about 60 this AM and now it's 75 with a mix of clouds and sun. Occasionally it looks like rain, but it doesn't…...rain that is.
I've been reading and watching videos about my new to me 30-30.

I helped my dad wire his new to him 24v trolling motor. I've never wired a 24v system. Kind of weird connecting positive terminal of one battery to negative of another. Worked like a charm though. Then we wired a fixture for Led bulbs in his garage.

Don, no concern from the seller as to how long this is taking?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Winter is coming, winter is coming, winter is coming. Inch by inch its coming down the mountain to get me.



















Picture taken form my deck.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's just plain beautiful!

I may have finally gotten the system down. This time tomorrow I'm done with drawers. Thank goodness!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's awesome, guy. I really need to get to Alaska sometime before I'm too old to explore a bit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love pictures of snow and that the extent of my care for cold weather, I've had enough to last me several lifetimes.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I love pictures of snow and that the extent of my care for cold weather, I ve had enough to last me several lifetimes.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I've been here for 43 years. The snow only last for about 8 month out of the year. I use we got used to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The last of the skippity-do-dah days in WW, sunny, 50 to 65. Supposed to start raining tomorrow, 45 to 60. I got the furnace motor and got it in just in time.

Looks like houses are burning like a forest in San Jose. They said on the news too close together to stop. Seems like I told that to the planning commission here a couple weeks ago. They are selling too close houses a 1/4 away for $500k a pop!

Some I DOiT tried the front door at 11 PM last night. They didn't try to force it. Maybe I'm a bit narrow minded, but I don't think it is any of their business if it is locked or not.


----------



## dawsonbob

The bigliest, most wonderfulest, brilliantest, splendidest, most perfectly perfect morning evah to everyone,

79 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. Still not a hint of snow, and, of course, no rain.

AlaskaGuy, that's some pretty nice looking scenery, but with eight months of snow a year, well, I couldn't take it.

WWBob, there's nothing wrong with being narrow-minded about that. Be a fool if you weren't. Keep a "greeter" handy, just in case.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have the bigliest, most wonderfulest, brilliantest, splendidest, most perfectly perfect day evah.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today is a dancing day, dancing in the rain that is ;-) Just light sprinkles, getting our 50% chance for .02". 45 up to about 60.

DBob, you mean like a Walmart "greeter" ? ;-))

Bill, That plus to minus works pretty good when you have 2 dead batteries too. I remember when I was a teenager my older cousin was trying to start a car. All the batteries were dead. I suggested seriesing (I hope that is a word) 2 dead batteries. WE must have had about 15 or 16 volts, that motor spun real good and popped right on!

I got another bright idea from science class. My dad lost a nail fixing the mangers we used to feed cattle. That can be fatal to cows. Us kids had to look until we found it. If we didn't find it, we would still be looking now! I got the bright idea to make an electromagnet to suck that nail up from a foot away. I found some insulated wire and a good sized steel bolt. I put a few wraps around the bolt and hooked it to the pickup battery to test it. It burned my hand! Not enough wraps to do anything be be a dead short. I didn't have enough wire to make a coil that would work. I had to go back to nail hunting the hard way.

You and your drawers are in my prayers BBob. Good luck! Stick in the Mud will be proud of you when you finish. My bride would be happy if I ever finished a project, I'm sure ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not hot today, but it's so humid I think it may rain any minute in the house. May have to turn on the AC.
I finished a stair railing job today. It's an old 1800's log cabin connected to a modern home. There was no railing going up to the second floor of log cabin.

I bet BobWW. We were getting about 27 volts from the two batteries.

I saw the fires. They probably have cedar shake shingles too.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey *Alaskaguy*, I really like looking at the snow pictures from my nice warm dry house in Arizona.

And speaking of Arizona its 84 sunny degrees here in the cactus patch at mid day, and could reach 90° later this afternoon. Clear blue skies and gentle breezes

*Bbob* Yeah! ya got 'em done … and the easiest one was the last one … Now for that entry table with the drawer in it … 
I have pretty much quit using the mechanical slides on most projects, just too much hassle … i use the old ways and like them better now that I have learned how to do it…

I've said it before and I'll say it again … Stay safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, well, I had something like a 12ga or .45 greeter in mind, but you can use whatever kind of greeter you like.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I was just being a bit facetious ;-) I caught the intent. .44 good enuf?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, Yup. More than good enuf.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that stair railing looks wonderful. Another stellar production for certain.

Only two more drawers left. I got bogged down with a small project for Stick in the Mud. She wants a band saw box to give a guy at church. He's developmentally disabled and virtually blind. It's going to be a Christmas present. It was a nice diversion today.

WWBob, I'm thinking that fellow at the door doesn't know how lucky he was. He could have ended up having a real bad night!

The weather is really changing fast here as are the leaves and temps. It's getting close to the day I have to pull my snow shovel out and sharpen it up.


----------



## Just_Iain

64F at the moment with rain expected tomorrow and temperatures varying from 59 to 69F for the rest of the week. Daytime highs should be around 60F but have been warmer the last few weeks. The fall colour changes in the maples have been lacklustre so far this fall.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's 52 here right now and I have to work tomorrow. Oh how I'd love to be in the treestand tomorrow as the sun comes up. Oh well. Life gets in the way doesn't it?.

Here is a picture of the table base that I started. My wife is involved, and with her being a designer by trade, there is always something up her sleeve. Design on the fly as I call it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's very wet here in Mid-Michigan. It's been raining all night and they are calling for it to stop around 4 "ish" this afternoon. The temps are hovering around 52 today. Not too cold and not too hot! Tomorrow it's supposed to be warmer. Summer is trying to hang on as long as it can. We're supposed to have above normal temps through October.

*FF Bill*, There has been no word from the seller at all so I don't know what he's thinking or feeling. I told my real estate agent that because the seller screwed up the paper work in the beginning which in-turn put us behind schedule, we should get immediate occupancy upon signing. I really don't want to pay for another month of storage. I even asked if it goes beyond the first of next month, HE should pay for my storage. I doubt that is will happen though.

*Alaska Guy*, those are some pretty nice pictures out your front door. I think *Burly Bob* has some pretty close to that too. Only his has less snow though.

Concerning the tool usage situation, it's not so much me using my son's tools, it's rather he has very few tools and they are inherited from his last marriage. He doesn't know the difference between a Phillips screw driver and a hammer I think. So, now you know what I have to work with, a mishmash of tools and very disorganized. LOL

*Just Iain*, Nice to have you aboard. We welcome the weather input from our Canadian friends from the north. I hope you can stick around for a while.

*Mike*, looking at your pictures makes me homesick for my shop. Gawd, I miss my shop!!!!!

Well boys, I've got to get off here for a while do some things around here. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A magnificently splendiferous, superbly spectacular, wonderfully marvelous, super good day everyone,

75 degrees under wishy-washy skies here in San Diego today. Our "rainy season," as we laughingly refer to it, starts next month. Something to look forward to, I guess. Whoopie.

Bill, those are nice looking railings. You do good work, m' lad.

Just_Iain, welcome aboard.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a magnificently splendiferous, superbly spectacular, wonderfully marvelous, super good day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> A magnificently splendiferous, superbly spectacular, wonderfully marvelous, super good day everyone,
> 
> 75 degrees under wishy-washy skies here in San Diego today. Our "rainy season," as we laughingly refer to it, starts next month. Something to look forward to, I guess. Whoopie.
> 
> Bill, those are nice looking railings. You do good work, m lad.
> 
> Just_Iain, welcome aboard.
> 
> Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a magnificently splendiferous, superbly spectacular, wonderfully marvelous, super good day.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Got any smoke or smoke smells for the fires down your way?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I'm on a short lunch break.

Welcome to the gang Iain. It's always nice to have new folks join it.

All I've got left is two drawers slides and I'm done with this drawer making project. Thank goodness. It only took 6 drawers to get things right. Now I know, 2 1/32" less than the drawer opening. No more, no less. A little more organizing and tomorrow the lazy Susan cabinet. Hopefully I get this job done in time for ThanksGiving.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

In the mid 60's here today and no wind. Nice day to do anything you wanted to.

Welcome Just Iain !! You found a good bunch to hang out with here.

Good pictures Alaska Guy. Someday I want to visit your state and enjoy the view for myself.


----------



## dawsonbob

AlaskaGuy, the fires are a few hundred miles North of us up in wine country, thank goodness. We've had our share in the past. I don't want to see any more fires down here, but thanks for asking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not much change from yesterday, but a bit more sun early. I danced in sprinkles a little.

WElcome board Just_Iain. WE can use a little Canadian perspective on things around here. What time of fall do the maples usually hit full color?

That job does look Fantastic Bill, wonder why it didn't show yesterday? I saw your comments but not the pics.

Glad to hear you are fire proof this time DBob. I don't think I have ever seen pictures of a city burning like that. Guess they forgot the lessons of the 19th century.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 50 at wake up time, with plenty of clabber, and heavy fog….No wind, no rain, no nothing…..The high today will be 73 with lots of clabber, and still no rain…...Nothing else to tell from around my neck of the woods…..Everyone's project are looking good, and keep on keeping on…..

Welcome to the madness, Just Iain…....Stick around…Come back often from Canada, and keep us informed of your weather north of the border…..Good information on here, so come back anytime…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable peachy-keen morning to all,

75 under sunny skies is the call for today here in San Diego.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable peachy-keen day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A dancing day in WW, about 45 to 55. Most of you would not recognize our rain as rain. Continuous light sprinkle, it is nothing like the down pours in the midwest and east. 80% chance for .02 is happening.

D Bob, I am getting concerned about an adjective shortage. The world market will probably tighten and we may even run totally out if you keep using so many.

PS, had to do lots of typo repair today. Gotta love the auto correction feature in these phones with a mind of its own deciding what fat fingers are trying to type on the itty bitty keyboard ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, no worries, mate. They're a renewable resource. At the moment there's a glut on the world market, and prices are going down. I have a whole box full that I haven't even used yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Certainly glad to hear that DBob. I was a bit tongue tied this morning. I thought it might be a tightening adjective supply. Probably just an anomaly in deliveries.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it was a day much like Rick had. Cloudy, misty and cool. Then the sun came out at the end. I'm working today and then heading for Oklahoma in the morning. I'll have some news later this weekend, but for now I'm going to visit with several lumberjocks for a few days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Another crazy night. Awake at 3:45am and couldn't get back to sleep. Up at 5a to take Duke for her morning constitutional. There was some serious frost on the pumpkin. I checked NOAA and they say we might get a little snow today. That means I've got landmine patrol first thing. I'm pretty certain we won't see 70 degrees again till late spring!

Everybody keep on, keeping on!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Looks like another day in paradise in the mountains…..It was 59 at wake up, and the coffee was ready to go…..Plenty of sun, a little whispy clabber, and no wind to speak of…..The high should get to around 80, with the same results the rest of the day…...

We got a little bad news yesterday….They had to put my mother-in-law in the hospital…..At first they thought she over-medicated, and may have taken too much of her meds….She's 83, and we think she's getting dementia just like my father-in-law who has dementia, and the big "A".....Called 911, and the local EMT came and was checking her out, and then they think she had a stroke….Got her in intensive care, and my wife is flying down to Texas in the morning from Little Rock to be with her, and take care of her…. Be gone about 2 weeks (?), so I'll be staying here keeping watch over the home place…..Don't know the extent of it, or any more details at this time….She has a lot on her plate taking care of my f-I-l, plus her son who is 54, and has to go to diallasis (?) 3 times a week…..Cooks and cleans for them both, and that's enough to give anyone a stroke or heart attack…..But that's all the news I have for now. Will keep y'all updated with further developments…....

Bill…..Have fun meeting with other LJs…. Tell them we said hey from the guys on the weather thread…

BurlyBob….Sounds like you have your hands full, also, taking care of the mutt, cold weather moving in, and cabinets to finish….Your plate is full, too…..


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly extra super nice, sensationally sensational, best ever, all-time great morning to all,

75 pleasant degrees here in San Diego today. We're in for a roller-coaster ride weather-wise around here. 75 today, into the 90's Sunday and Monday, then it starts cooling off again for a week or so then back into the 80's, then…

Rick, sorry about your MIL. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery, although it sounds like hospital time is the only rest she gets. Going to be tough on your wife, too. My best wishes to your wife.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly extra super nice, sensationally sensational, best ever, all-time great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

Looks like everyone is busy, as I found our thread on the 3rd page….glad you guys are able to get out and do things in your shops, yard work, garage sales, etc…....It was 60 at coffee time, which this a.m. was 7:20….my wife left this morning around 9:30 to drive to the air port in L.R. to catch her plane…So I'll be batchin' for a couple of weeks, so she can take care of her mom….Now they are saying she has an annurisum (?), which they think caused the stroke…..Still in the hospital…..Anyway, that's all the news I have at this time…..Not much else going on around here….Plenty of sun, no wind, and the high will get to 88 today….We still have summer time weather…


----------



## dawsonbob

A super swell, peachy keen, doubly-ducky morning to all, assuming, of course, that you'd like a magnificent morning like that.

81 snowless degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. We'll be around 98 on Monday, according to weather.com. That's uncomfortably warm to me. Might have to turn on the AC for awhile.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a super swell, peachy keen, doubly-ducky day to all, assuming, of course, that you'd like a delightful day like that.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A nice cool 22 this morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, sorry I've been awol. I came to Oklahoma yesterday to meet up with some LJs and talk and laugh and cut some lugs into lumber. We quartersawed some sycamore. That was fun. It was almost 90 here today. Heading home in the morning. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a cool start to today's weather….At coffee time it was 55, with a dab of rain showers, but it's a bout faded for now….The wind was really kicking up and breezy, which made the temp fall a couple of degrees….it's now 53, with heavy clabber, and slightly breezy now….The high will be 68 with about the same conditions, and the low in the morning dipping down to about 43…Now it feels like fall…!!!

Bill…..Glad you had a good time, got to meet with some LJs, and hope you got some sycamore to bring home….or did you just go down there to help…? What is a "lug"..? Is that the same as a "log"...lol..!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a bright, brisk sunny day out here. It got down to 22 this morning and might hit the low 50's. With any luck today I might get the parts for the lazy Susan cabinet cut to the correct size and another dry fit. I'm treading light and careful on this. I really don't want to buy more Melamine. I just want to get this job done once and for all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a wet dreary soggy morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got a lot of rain yesterday and last night that moved up from the Ozarks, Thanks Rick and Bill. And it's still drizzling out this morning yet. The sun is supposed to poke out some time today and the temps are supposed to warm up into the 70's. It's supposed to be in the 70's all week long and the lows in the 50's.

I've been moping around for the last few days as I have learned of a good close friends passing. 5 years ago, he underwent a triple by-pass surgery on his heart and he's went downhill ever since. The doctors said he developed Multiple System Atrophy or MSA which causes the all the organs in your body to shut down slowly. He was an avid outdoors-man, carpenter and an all around "mans man". Mark was only about 62 and looked like he had aged 20 years when I last saw him 2 weeks ago. He was in a wheel chair with no speech. It truly hurt me to see him in this condition, and to think he was so vibrant and full of life only 5 years ago. I know, we were all vibrant once upon a time, but to see him go so fast was unnerving. Sorry for all the blubbering, but he was a good guy and a close friend.

I'm gonna call the VA this week to see if any progress has been made. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yes it is fall here also Rick. Leaves are falling faster than I can pick them up. Another nice sunny day here. About 40 last night, up to 52 now and headed for 63 later today. And no wind yet !!

Glad the OK log sawing get together went well Bill. Did you bring a load home?

Hang in there BBob. Sounds like you have this job winding down finally.


----------



## dawsonbob

A monumentally, marvelously memorable morning to each and every one of you, wherever you may be,

It's a bright, bright sunshiny day here in San Diego today. Too bright and sunshiny. The high for today is forecast to be 93, but I suspect it will be hotter than that. Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter still. May have to run the AC this afternoon, although I hate doing that because the cost goes up faster than the temps go down.

BBob, it sounds like you're almost there on the cabinets. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Don, sorry for your loss. It seems that, as we get older, so do all the people we've known. As we get up in age, we tend to lose friends faster. My condolences. By the way, good luck with the VA.

Bill, are y' bringin' back a load of woody treasure? Are ya? Huh? Huh?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a monumentally, marvelously memorable day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill…..Glad you had a good time, got to meet with some LJs, and hope you got some sycamore to bring home….or did you just go down there to help…? What is a "lug"..? Is that the same as a "log"...lol..!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


You don't know what a lug is? A lot has changed in woodworking since you've been away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I brought home some sycamore from the lugs that we cut, plus a bunch of beetle kill pine from Monte.


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent most of the afternoon fiddle fussing with this stupid cabinet and I think I'm about ready to make the final cut out for the inside corner. If things go well tomorrow it's the final glue up. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I spent most of the afternoon fiddle fussing with this stupid cabinet and I think I m about ready to make the final cut out for the inside corner. If things go well tomorrow it s the final glue up. Keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> - BurlyBob


As hard as it will be to sleep, I will do it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Skippity-Doo-DAh Day in WW today, 44 to 66, Sunny. Rainy week supposed to start tomorrow.

Condolences Don. Seems like this is that time of life when it happens too often.

Glad you made a good wood run Bill. I'm sure you will be out looking again shortly. It won't last long at the pace you do projects.

I'm crossin' my fingers BBob.

Rick, Sorry to hear about your MIL.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sounds like WWBob and I have the same weatherman. It's really quite nice outside right now. I was wrong when I said the other day we ouldn't seen 70 again. Weatherman says it'll hit 70 tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Don it's tough to lose good friends. I feel for you, been there a time or two.

Bill, I envy you being able to score hardwood like you do. Would you believe I've never seen sycamore lumber, ever.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool clear morning here but will get to 70 later. Nice fall day. Looks like several days in a row like this.

Glad you made it home safe with all your treasure wood and memories Bill.

Made a few little projects lately and finally got them finished this weekend. One was a coping sled for the router table. Not sure why I took so long to build one. Will get some pictures later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It was a chilly start to the morning when I rose for my coffee here in Mid-Michigan. The temp was around the high 40's and is slowly trying to reach 55 for our high. The weatherman lied and said it was gonna be in the 70's today, go figure. Anyway, it's a nice cloudless day so far.

I went for a ride this morning to visit a young "old" friend that lives about a half hour from here. He's been in woodworking his entire adult life and has made a pretty good living from it. I met him by accident about 20 years ago when he was working at a woodshop that also sold hardwood. It turned out he used to go to school with my son and we hit it off ever since. Anyway, he opened a wood shop in a nearby town and he's been bugging me to stop in and check it out. So, today I did. He's only been in the shop a year and he's outgrown it already and is looking to expand it in the spring. He has two sets of kitchen cabinets going out today and tomorrow and he has more jobs ready to start. Anyway, I thought I'd share this picture of us together. And yes, I'm the short one on the left, but he's 7' tall, not really, LOL.










Carry on and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

I wish you all a marvelously magnificent, dazzlingly delightful morning. If you have other plans, then that's up to you,

95 sizzling degrees under way too sunny skies here in San Diego today. Fall may have fallen where you are, you lucky dog, but not here. We're in for a minor cooldown, then back up into the 80's and 90's. Who knows when fall will fall this fall?

BBob, I would have thought that there would be sycamore up there. Down here, people burn it for firewood. Personally, I like the look of it, although I've never worked with it myself.

Don, I'll bet he's not an inch over 6' 8", now is he?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a marvelously magnificent, dazzlingly delightful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

No DBob, It's mostly cottonwood and conifers. Any ornamental or hardwoods have been brought in from elsewhere. That's why I'm so envious of those in the Midwest, east and south with such great access to various hardwoods.

Don if you two grinning characters ain't a pair to draw to, I don't know what is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I didn't look close enough, today is the last 45 to 65 day and sunny. Nice to have a bonus ;-) Tomorrow the rain starts for the rest of the week.

Don, Your friend reminds me of a guy my dad used to know. They called him Big Enuf. Biggest guy in the country. Harry Charters of Melba, ID. He spent most of his time bull dogging in rodeos. My aunt went to high school with another one, Dean Oliver, a calf roper.

WE have a little more hardwood than BBob, soft maple and alder. Nothing spectacular ;-(


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's cooled down here in the river confluence areas of Missouri. It was in the 40s when the boy and I left the house. Warming up nicely too. Not too warm, but comfortable. Been busy with life and whatnot, so no progress on my projects.

I did buy a new Bosch 10" 40 tooth blade for my cheeseball table saw. Made a real nice test cut. Now I need to really give it what for and put the thing to work. Shouldn't be a problem, I've got a 82×49 light fixture I've been commissioned to build. Once I get the plans for it from the designer (wife), I'll get crackin'!

Enjoy!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey Gang & Burly Bob, I was just looking through some pictures of an upcoming estate sale and I couldn't believe my eyes. Take a gander.




























The last picture is of a Tool Cabinet. Very cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just got this from our hi-tech son. It cannot be good! https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/16/16481136/wpa2-wi-fi-krack-vulnerability


----------



## firefighterontheside

One that you're working at Don?

I got a new to me grizzly G0715 table saw. I wired for 240V today and started switching my delta unifence over to the new saw. I'll have it all set up tomorrow and ready to go. This is a bit more horse power and an enclosed base so that will be an improvement. I'll keep my old saw for the future shop where I'll have 2 saws.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I sure wish I could find a sale like that. I'd go crazy.

Bill that's one real purty table saw. Bet your gonna love it.

WWBob, I'll bet that Krack thingy will really but a lot of folks. I'm not to worried. I live pretty old school.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mid 40's early but heading for mid 70's later. Almost summer again.

Good picture Don. Nice to visit fellow woodworkers. That is a cool tool cabinet. Would like to have that.

Need to upgrade my old tablesaw someday but it is hard to part with. Have it set up with router table and also use the rails to mount my big router planer.

Here is a couple pictures of my new coping sled I made this last weekend. Works great, not sure why I waited so long for one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job Mark. I made mine a while back and then used it a few weeks ago. It works so much better. I thought, "why did I wait so long".


----------



## dawsonbob

A totally terrific, hugely super, incredibly great, marvelously marvelous morning to all, and I ain't kidding, neither,

90 hot, nasty degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today, and there'snot a snowball's chance in San Diego of snow. Nor rain, as far as that goes. We should have a few cooler days before it heats up again. Fall? Yeah, sure.

Saw your saw, Bill. Now that's a saw what are a saw if I ever saw a saw. Really, really nice looking saw.

That's good-looking sled, Mark. Looks like it would be mighty handy.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a totally terrific, hugely super, incredibly great, marvelously marvelous day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's nice and sunny out today here in Mid-Michigan. This mornings temp was around the mid 40's and has shot up to the high 60's with a brite blue sky overhead. We're experiencing some gusty winds, but nothing that will blow the wires down.

*FF Bill*, Nice saw! Your one lucky dude. Nice score. BTW, no I'm not working this one but I wish I was. I'd get first shot at them tools and probably go broke doing so.

*Festus*, That is one nice coping sled. I hope to make one as soon as I get settled in again. And, I'd love that tool chest too. That is some beautiful workmanship on it.

*Burly Bob*, I thought you'd like those plane pictures. The guy owned a hardware store and it was in the family for many years. He collected planes and other old tools. You can bet there will be lots of antique dealers there for this one.

Well guys, I'm gonna scoot. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherman dropped the ball, 45 to 61 i WW today, partly cloudy with sprinkles. No sideways rain or 30 mph winds ;-)

Mark and Bill, it looks like you guys are well tooled up.

BBob, I'm sure the web will be a hackers and scammers paradise. My son says nothing is safe within the range of your device's signal until they all install a patch on your hardware. I think I will quit bill paying and banking online. They will just have to open the envelope and go to the bank.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mark, thanks for showing that coping sled. It's something I've considered and yours has some very nice features. I'm still using a push pad and piece of wood to fight tear out.


----------



## Festus56

BBob I have more pictures if you need them. I used ideas from Bill's and a couple other ones I have seen.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Mark. It's just a matter of me getting around to it.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly spectacular, wildly wonderful, best of all possible mornings to all,

81 tolerable degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. That's a welcome drop of around ten degrees. It'll be down in the mid-seventies tomorrow. I gotta say that that's okay by me. It would be even more okay if it rained. Patience m' lad, patience.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly spectacular, wildly wonderful, best of all possible days.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

First snow this year


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Is this early or late for snow? None of that here in the STL area, but it's been in the 40s in the morinngs.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Is this early or late for snow? None of that here in the STL area, but it s been in the 40s in the morinngs.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Hard to say. I've seen snow here in September and as late as Late December.

I live out toward Eagle River up the mountain at about the 1900 foot level. Typically we get snow 2 weeks before anchorage. 
https://www.ktoo.org/2016/10/26/ask-climatologist-anchorage-first-snow-right-schedule/


----------



## dawsonbob

Sure looks pretty when it's fresh like that, AlaskaGuy. In your neck of the woods, I imagine it won't stop snowing till Summer.

It snows here in San Diego, too … about every 140 years or so. I'm hoping that this is the year, even though it's only been around 50 years since the last time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

45 to 65 in WW with some rain and some wind, but power stayed on. More ahead in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed for power on 24/7 !

Alaska Guy, Glad it is you not me. Too many early mornings tending livestock in snow and cold. Did I mention I hate milking when it is -15 in the barn?


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, incredibly terrific, decidedly delightful day to everyone,

A nice, medium 74 degrees under partly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Not too hot, not too cold, but just right. It's a Goldilocks kinda day. It'll be even cooler tomorrow, but then we'll be up to somewhere around 95 by next Tuesday. I don't know what to call this kind of up-and-down weather. Yo-yo weather? Rollercoaster weather? Roller-yo weather? Whatever you call it, I wish it would even out and become nice medium weather.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, incredibly terrific, decidedly delightful day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's another above average temperature kind of day here in Mid-Michigan. The weatherman said there was a cold front moving in today but the temp was only gonna drop a couple of degrees. Today's high is 69 so far and lots of blue sky. Saturday I'm golfing in October, can you believe it?

Well, I went to the estate sale today to drool all over the hand planes they had. I actually thought that by the time I got there, they would all be gone. But, they weren't because the prices were so high. Most of them were still on the table. I picked up a couple of other things though. I only paid $5 for two frogs, as Dunlop saw set and a Crapsman block plane (that latter was from another sale).










It was a pretty nice day. I may have to go back tomorrow to see if I can get a deal on some of these things. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it was a beautiful day here in mid Missouri. Sunny and warm. Nice day to stand out by a pickup truck that sheared a telephone pole and brought down the wires. Girl was drunk and we found her sitting in the woods with minor injuries. That took up three hours this afternoon. Now I'm sitting in my recliner and thinking about a shower. OT tomorrow and some errands to run for the FD.

What do those frogs fit? I've got a Sargent with a broken frog.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Talk about some wind yesterday. My neighbor has a 90' hybrid poplar with these huge leaves. About half of them ended up in my yard. It's been raining most of the night, but at least the wind quit.

In a couple of hours I will have the last of the base cabinets finished and stained. It's going to be at least a week or more before I can spray varnish. I'm using natural Danish oil to bring out the grain on this red oak and a water based poly varnish. My friend has told me the Danish oil has to be super dry before the varnish can be applied. I think I'm going to try it on a couple of practice pieces before I do the cabinets. I'm new to this spraying finishes, so it's going to be a serious learning experience.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm back..!!!! I've been w/o internet and Wi-Fi, and was w/o power for a short time, but no internet….Some body took out a power pole down the road a few days ago….I was told that a UPS driver tried to dodge a deer crossing the road, hit the pole, and tore up the truck….I went to see for myself, and sure enough, the pole was laying on the ground…..Power was restored pretty quick, but the power lines for internet was a while longer….Here where I live, all power lines are above ground (none are buried that I know of), so I've missed a lot of post….I went back and re-read and looked, but being so many, I won't comment on each one….Just glad to be up and running again…..Dang deer causes a lot of accidents around here, so it was no surprise when I heard what happened…..Lots of good pictures of tools. projects, and even the big snow that Alaska Guy posted….Blustery looking….!!! And now for the weather: It was, and had been in the low 50's, and highs around the mid to high 70's….This morning at coffee time it was 52, very clabbered over, and still is…all day looks like….About the same tomorrow, and Sunday we have a good chance of rain ( 60%), and we really need it, too….Power outages and "glitches" happen a lot around here for whatever reason…I have to go around setting clocks, microwave, stove, T.V., etc. Aggravating….!!! But…..I'm back on, so I'll try and keep up with the post and comment, if we don't loose power…..again….!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Well were still in a cooling trend.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That looks cool Alaska Guy !!

Nice day here but going to be windy. Maybe take the leaves from our place to the neighbors. Was 45 early but going to 70 then cooling off for a few days.

Been busy in the shop. Making picture frames for my niece for her 3 kids. She wants them fancy with their names on the frame and maybe incorporate leather in somehow. Designing as I go. Have them all together so now guess I need to decide what next.

Now I might be in the cabinet business for a bit too. A friend has rentals and when the tenants left they stole some kitchen cabinets and just wrecked others. Will have to replace all the laminate on the tops that are left too so everything matches. Wants a price so he can argue with the insurance company. Want to come help BBob?


----------



## dawsonbob

An utterly sensational, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day to all,

70 degrees under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Why it seems like it was only three or four days ago that temps were in the nineties, and … oh, wait, it was. Well, we won't see temps in the nineties again until, uh, Monday, when there is an 'Excessive Heat Watch' in effect for temps in the high nineties - again. I think I'm living in a weather yo-yo. At least it will cool down by Halloween … won't it?

Alaska guy, here I am going on about our temps in the nineties (which I hate) while you have temps down in the low nothings. B-r-r-r-r. No, I don't want to trade.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an utterly sensational, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## Grumpymike

AlaskaGuy Cooling trend huh?? That's just bloody COLD!

As I sit here in my nice warm Arizona home where the out side temps are running in the mid 70°'s, and it will be that way for most of the winter, with no chance of snow.
As you guys shovel the snow and cringe at the thought of driving on the ice, I'll be thinking of ya.

Bbob has had his learning curve with the kitchen cabinets … Mine is with a water heater … I found water running thru the garage, looks like the water heater is leaking, had it replaced (Plumbing just ain't my forte) Then after the water heater was replaced we found that the leak was the water softener next to the water heater … read a bunch of cussing here … So I had the softener replaced … Now we have tepid warm water … the plumber came back twice and still no hot water, now he ignores my calls … 
So I call the factory, they have a help department with some really knowledgeable folks on the line and after making a few voltage checks they said that the top element was fried … Well I replaced that and guess what? I still have 88° water … (normal is 120°). So here I sit with a new water heater that I didn't need and only tepid water. 
Still trouble shooting …

Yes the breaker is off when my hand is in there … Ya'll be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Now that, Mike, I would find intolerable. Don't the plumber, the heater company, or both honor their warranties?

No hot water is not a good thing.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yep, the plumber has come back twice but can't figure out the problem, now he is deaf when the phone rings, and won't answer his voice mails … I guess if you hide out the problem goes away.

But let me commend the manufacturer … I found a phone number for them and I have had good responses from their techs … They have provided me with how to trouble shoot this monster and now they are sending a part over night that we all hope that will fix the problem … of course it's the weekend and we will see the part on Monday … Have I ever told ya how much I hate cold showers??

Ssshvverinnggg response …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Well…. it's just about dark here in the mountains at 6:25, and now the weather channel is predicting a 30% chance of rain tonight…..I'm watching three deer walk across the yard as I type this, and looking for acorns…..The temp is beginning to drop a little, but nothing like Alaska Guys….That's just plain blustry (5 degrees, maybe..?).....Too frosty for me….!!!

Mark….. I hope BurlyBob can come over and help you build the cabinets….He might can give you some pointers now, with all his experience….lol…..!!! I think he might be past the learning curve….!!! I like building free-standing cabinets, like for the shop, but I'd never tackle cabinets for the home….I'll leave that up to the pros..!!

GMike….Good luck on getting your plumbing fixed (plumbing ain't my forte, either….I hate it.).....There again…I leave it to the pros whose business it is to know how to do that…Sounds like your plumber needs a refresher course, and be up to date on plumbing fixtures, and getting back to people he did work for….Sounds like he's in hiding from you…..That sucks..!!! I'd be looking for another plumber real fast…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mark, I'm done with all my base cabinets. One thing I know for certain is that a square cabinet don't mean it will fit an old house. I ain't ever seen an old house that was plumb, square and level!!! I'll get to figure out that in a few weeks.

Your friends problem with renters is why I won't ever rent the other house my wife inherited from her Mom. It's going on the block as soon I can talk her into it.

Hot Damn, the freaking wind has really picked up this evening. Hopefully it'll blow my leaves over to the neighbors!!
Tomorrow I puts the guts to the lazy Susan in the cabinet, start the doors and drawer fronts. Honestly light is at the end of the tunnel.

Thank Goodness!!


----------



## therealSteveN

SW Ohio here. 70 daytime 50 at night, and they are getting all wobbly kneed about that. Mostly clear all week, could use a rain or 3 for the grass, dry as tinder. Tuesday and Wednesday gonna drop to nearer seasonal like 50/40, gonna be November, supposed to have shorts put away, and light jackets out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day here but going to be windy. Was 42 early but going to 56 later. A little cool down for a few days


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose for my morning java, it was, and still is, clabbered over really heavy…..It was 58, and looks like rain in the air…..It is 68 now, and headed to about 75….It is really breezy out, and it's blowing leaves out of the trees fast…..If not soon, it's supposed to start raining around 10:00- 11:00 tonight…..We need it bad….I got out this morning and watered the plants, and soaked the flower beds really good, just in case it doesn't drop moisture..
From what I could tell, the "dillo" hasn't been back in several days now…..But he might come back…one never knows…..

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you're about to see the end results of all your hard work on the cabinets….I didn't envy you then, and I still don't….lol…!! There has got to be other fun projects….

George…..Welcome to our little piece of the forum…..We're not too serous about anything on this thread….we just like to have fun, and try to stay away from the other stuff, like arguments, egos, and people who cause trouble…...I think you've visited us on here before if memory serves me, but don't hold me to that….Come again…

Mark…..Are you going to include some leather work on the projects you're doing now..? Or have you decided yet.? Post some pictures when you are finished…..I want to see them….

It's about dinner time here, so I'll shut it down for now….You guys stay frosty..!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I worked the last three days, but I've got the weekend off. It was 63 and rainy this morning, but now it's clearing. It will cloud up and rain again tonight and tomorrow. I did some brush and small tree clearing this morning to make room for a carport I'm gonna get to park my trailer under. It's getting warm out and I don't like it. I'm ready for it to stay cool or cold out. I ordered a new mobile base to go under the 17" bandsaw I'm getting to replace my 14".
Haven't decide whether to sell the 14" or store until I have room to use both.

Now, gotta get ready to go to Liam's soccer tourney.


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally fabulous, extraordinarily exceptional, dazzlingly beautiful and grandly gratifying morning to all,

78 almost okay degrees under clear, sunny skies here in San Diego today, and today will be the coolest day for a while. Monday and Tuesday will be hovering at 99 and 100 degrees, which is way too hot for this old guy.

therealSteveN, welcome aboard the fun train.

BBob, how's it coming with Susan the lazy?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a phenomenally fabulous, extraordinarily exceptional, dazzlingly beautiful and grandly gratifying day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

18* and snow flurries.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, AlaskaGuy, you're at 18 degrees, and I'm looking at 88 to 100 degrees in the next couple of days. Quite a difference for the middle-ish part of October.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Normal gray fall/winter day, 45 to 55 and damp.

Welcome therealSteveN.

G Mike, I'm thinking low voltage, loose connection


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, here we are at a nice comfortable 75° at mid day, it was a bit chilly at 6 AM this morning, had to put on an over shirt as it was 60° … But it warmed up as the sun peeked over the hill.

TopamaxSurvivor I think you have hit it on the head, the factory is sending a new thermostat, and that will be here monday … looking at the wiring diagram, one side could be open and that would cause the elements to see 110V rather than 240V.

AlaskaGuy You make me really glad that I live in the desert … Our nasty weather (Hot and Monsoons) are done for the year, so it's warm sunny weather till next July … I'm going to think of you with a smile on my face 

Bbob I just heard your wife say that she wants more drawers … yuck yuck, I just couldn't leave that one alone .. I'm going to be in your shoes in the next week or so, we have a wine storage rack in the kitchen … We don't drink any thing like that so my wifemate decided that I should take out the crosshatch and install a mixer lift and put a door on it … Thanks honey, I just don't fold like I did when I was 30 … But if that would make her day better, it's OK … Oh by the way, Chemo is done and now the radiation for 6 weeks … it's the down hill slide now.

Every body listen up here, Be safe in what you do, and above all be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, good news about your wife. Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

looks like the end got cut off. last part was t stat. Looks like you got it covered.

One side open would be 0 volts. Complete circuit would be 220.

Good news on side. Lots of people I know doing cancer treatment or have in the past. Prayers for all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another sunny and warm morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is gonna get into the 70's today and yesterday was downright gorgeous with plenty of sunshine and 74. I spent the morning on the golf course loosing golf balls but enjoying the weather. The warmth here is welcome but, it will be leaving soon. The weatherman says it's gonna rain tomorrow and bring with the rain, cold weather. Yuk! The complaining is abut to begin.

*FF Bill*, I don't know what those frogs belong to. I just bought them in case I needed to swap them out for a plane I will get in the future. However, measure the width and we'll see if we can help you out. I don't know if they will fit though, I think they are Stanley's.

I would be remiss if I too didn't welcome *Steven or George*, whichever you prefer. Welcome to our thread. We have fun with it as Rick pointed out. He's the creator of this wonderful mess. LOL

*Rick*, good to have you back. It's not the same without you being around here. How's the shoulder coming along? Are you fishing yet? Oh yea, thanks for the bad weather too. LOL

Well boys, no word on the house yet. They always say "no news is good news", but in this case "no news is bad news". They told us they were expecting the paperwork to come down any day, but that was last week. I may be spending the winter in an apartment. Ewwwwww! I don't know how much longer we can live like this and/or stay with the kids.

Well, that's all I have for now boys. It's time to get our of here for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys, from the "natural state",

It finally happened…..we got rain, and quite a bit, too…In fact, it's still raining, but should end sometimes this afternoon….The wind really picked up around 1:00 a.m. followed by the good stuff….Boy did we ever need it, too…When I rose for my morning hit, it was 60….That'll be the high for today, as temps will start dropping throughout the day…lower…The low in the morning will be around 43-44. All that high wind dropped a ton of leaves on the property…The fall colors are not very pretty due to the "drought" we've been in, but there is quite a bit of color to let you know it's fall…..I checked the weather map, and it don't look like the rain has moved up towards Bill…..It judt depends on how this system tracks…..

AlaskaGuy…..All I can say is BBRRRRR…!! Time to break out them long johns, mittens, and snow boots….I like some good snows, but not 8 months' worth…

Mike….Glad to hear you're gonna get your water problem fixed….I thought about a thermostat, or even a relay switch problem, but didn't want to diagnose the problem….Sounds like Bob (WW) took care of that….and yes, that's good news about your spouse…..sure hope she gets some relief with the radiation treatments…

Don….It's possible you may get some of this weather coming your way…Like I said, it depends on how it tracks. I never could understand the game of golf…..You hit the ball 100-200 yards, walk all that way to find it, and hit it again, and do it all over again….and if you're lucky, you get to hit it in a hole….!!!! It's way past my logic.

On the shoulder: it still has sore spots, especially around the joint where the screws are, but it's getting there, and no, I haven't fished yet…..I'm a little nervous about trying it now, but I will eventually…..Just letting it heal as long as I can….It's only been 7 months, and the doctor said give it a year to heal….I'm in no hurry.
It sure seems like the VA, or sellers, is dragging their feet on the house…You just can't beat government red tape to get things done….( Insert a disgusted look here)....Like everyone, I hate dealing with the…. never mind…
That's it for me for now….You guys stay frosty (that don't mean cold, either).....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Just another great day here in the cactus patch, 70° at morning coffee time (10:00), yeah, I still do it like I did in the Corp. world, start at 7:30, coffee at 10 and lunch at noon … Quit when I feel like it, and bed time is 10. ... no clouds in sight and a gentle breeze whispering thru.

TopamaxSurvivor Yep I wasn't very clear was I, ... OK, There is 240V at the thermostat, and measuring across the element it is 0, but if I measure one side of the element to ground there is 120v … and with the element disconnected, there is 6.7 ohms across it, so that tells me that the element is good … leave it to me to get the lemon of the run … but look what I have learned about water heaters. But 88 degree water is better than 65 degree.

Don, I have a VA on my house, When we started looking, I contacted the VA and asked what I would need and they sent me a "Qualification" sheet that I gave to the realtor, is that what your missing? 
And the VA moves slower than any other gobberment agency because it's run by those that cannot hold a job in any other company.
Here is hoping that your realtor is pushing the paperwork and we see results soon. 'No-shop-itis' is a deadly plague that must be avoided with great vigor.

Every one be safe whether or not you are in your shop, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

A simply stellar, fabulously fine, greatly gratifying, matchlessly magnificent, incomparably wonderful morning of unsurpassed excellentness to all y'all,

91. Yes, 91 degrees is the call for here in San Diego today. Hot? Yes, but nothing like the next few days: 97 tomorrow, 101 on Tuesday, then back down to 65 on Wednesday. Those are some hot temperatures, brothers and sisters, especially for October.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a simply stellar, fabulously fine, greatly gratifying, matchlessly magnificent, incomparably wonderful day of unsurpassed excellentness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt the Stanley frog will fit the Sargent plane Don. I'm not too concerned either way. It will not be a user for me.

It rained yesterday morning, last night and this morning. Now it's just cloudy and cool.

Well, I haven't told you all this, but I have a sawmill. My friend, the LJ, couldn't use it anymore and told me he wanted me to have it and we made a deal. I'm working on a home for it and then I'll be up and running. Right now it's just sitting on my trailer. Can't wait to get going though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Wow, Bill! Now that's a score! That's a darned nice thing to have, and it looks like it's in pretty good shape, too.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Nice and sunny and about +15

10 day forecast

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Grumpymike

Heat wave for Alaska guy


----------



## dawsonbob

Can you stand it AlaskaGuy? It'll be soaring up to a balmy 38 on Thursday. Does that mean you'll be out sipping Margaritas by the pool?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here it is 5:25, and it's still raining….Still clabbered over due to heavy cloud cover, and now some fog is settling in….It was supposed to quit by now, but I'm glad it hasn't, as I like rain better than snow…!!! The temp is beginning to drop now as the sun (what sun.?) is going down, and darkness sneaks in….it's now 52 and dropping..


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay the lazy Susan cabinet is done!!!! Now a 5' face frame with 2 doors and a faux door. Then a nice gloss finish. Followed by installation and the worst is over. Thank the Good Lord there is serious light at the end of this very long tunnel. I should have hired out this job for certain.

I'm already dreaming of my next project, a Roubo work bench!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy with sun breaks in WW, 44 to 52. Maybe sprinkles, maybe just damp from yesterday.

GMike Sounds like you got it under control.

Bill, Looks like the Midwest maybe become a clear cut now! Looks good.

BBob, Be careful that like doesn't blind you! Gotta see what your doin to get the checkered flag.

Alaskaguy, Better work on your tan while you still can. It is supposed to be colder than normal here this winter and it has to get past you to get here!

DBob, It was a simply stellar, fabulously fine, greatly gratifying, matchlessly magnificent, incomparably wonderful morning of unsurpassed excellentness because I didn't see it rain, but there were some power outages in the area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of power outages…....Cindy's alarm went off at 6:40 as always and at 6:41 the power went out. It was fun getting the boys ready for school and feeding dogs by flashlight. I should have started the generator right away but I didn't. It's going now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill you and I might have to talk about putting that saw to work on some black walnut I got in Iowa.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast today but the temp is still hanging in there at 61 here in Mid-Michigan. The rain is creeping ever so closer to me. The high for today is supposed to be 65 and the low tonight is 48.

*Rick*, it's not the VA now, it's the seller who has screwed up the deed. The house was in his daughters name and he sent in the paperwork with his name on it. So, that in turn set everything back several weeks. They are supposed to be expecting the upgraded and corrected paperwork on the deed "any day". Who know's when it will show up.

*Mike*, The "qualification" form might be the problem but, I never set anything up with the VA before. I never considered myself a "veteran" because I never was in combat. Not until I met up with a friend who was a combat veteran did I realize that because I served during Vietnam I was considered a Vet. Boy did he give me an a$$ chewing. He was a Lieutenant in "nam". He passed away shortly after that from cancer, I presume it was Agent Orange. I sure would like to thank him for the path he set me on. But anyway, it was because of my mindset, I never applied before. It's taking a little longer to find my pay records. Half of them are currently in one place and the other half are located another place. I've got to call them today to see if there has been any progress made.

*FF Bill*, I love the new mill. You lucky duck. Just think of the fun you're gonna have with that. BTW, I'll keep my eyes open for a frog for you on my junkets.

*Burly Bob*, Okay I have to agree with *WW Bob*, we've got to see your progress.

Okay boys, things to do before the day slips away. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I'll post a couple of photos today just to prove my progress. Crazy part is I've moved half the cabinets to my daughters house while she's overseas in college. I was running out of room in my garage. I might even throw in a photo of the Elkhorns. They should have a nice dusting of fresh snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

Well…..it's over for a while….the rain, that is…..It finally quit here last night around 11:30, and looks like no more predicted for a good while…..I could be surprised, though….Here in the mountains, a shower can pop up any time…..Like I had said, the temps were dropping….It was 49 at 7:30 coffee time, and the high will be 74….Plenty of sun, no wind, no clabber, and did I mention it was sunny…?
Talked to my wife a couple of days ago down in Texas….They found a nursing home to put my f-I-l in beginning today….Got him all set up with a roommate, and the m-I-l is coming along nicely from her mild stroke….My wife will stay another week or so just on account to make sure she's gonna do o.k…..I' kinda go used to "batchin".....I like it…!!!! I've been a carefree indivudial…lol…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy a phenomenally fabulous, stunningly superb morning,

97 sweltering degrees under super sunny skies here in San Diego today. Tomorrow should crack 100; how's that for October?

WWBob, I'm glad yesterday turned out so well for you. I worked extra hard on my wishing yesterday.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and may you enjoy a phenomenally fabulous, stunningly superb day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob,you go pick up some of that walnut and come on by. We'll saw til our hearts content.
It's killing me that it's gonna take so long to get the saw set up. I have logs to saw and they are just sitting.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You *need* to get that Cypress, Bill.

Possible freeze this weekend… Fall might finally be here.


----------



## Grumpymike

Now MikeinSTL, I've heard of a duck bill, a utility bill, a bill of fare, a bill of lading, a hand bill, phone bill, and several other assorted bills, but I have never heard of a Cypress Bill.

As I slink back in to my lurking post with lowered head …


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know, I know.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Windy and almost 60 today. Cooling off to the mid 30,s tonight. It is still nice fall weather here.

Busy with about 5 little projects. picture frames. cabinet doors and drawers and maybe a whole kitchen remodel. Try to get some done soon I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Just leave the saw on the trailer Bill. That way you can travel to where the wood is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just leave the saw on the trailer Bill. That way you can travel to where the wood is.
> 
> - Festus56


That would work, but the mill is 3 feet off the ground. I'll only be able to get the smallest logs up that high.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Time for a bigger tractor ;>)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Time for a bigger tractor ;>)
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's what I told my wife yesterday. Maybe if you told her….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beautiful day in WW, sunny and 60. Supposed to be that way for the foreseeable future except for Wednesday.

I vote for keeping it mobile on the trailer. I have a bunch of maple laying in a shed at the tree farm. It might be too had to saw, it has bee there about a decade now. I have a tractor that will lift it, not big, but big enuf ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I've talked my wife into a mill only thus far with the stipulation that I sell the boat taking up half the garage. After I finally get one, I'll then need a skid steer, small articulating loader or tractor, a bigger trailer, a bigger truck and more land. Oh, as for the land we'd need to move first as I have negative desire to stay in Ohio, southern Virginia is about as far north as I could handle. After I get all those I will have outgrown the mill and I'll need a bigger one. It's a vicious circle but I have no problem enabling others. I can offer my suggestion if you think it would help.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cyprus Bill lives in the woods with a whiskey still!

Hey, that rhymes! Maybe the beginning of a new bluegrass song?

It was sleeting or hailing on my way into work this morning, windy as all get outs too. In the 50s now.

Plumbing in the house has been naughty, working on floors now, it's not woodwork, but the skill sets cross over. Pictures when I get finished.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy a phenomenally fabulous, maximally magnificent masterpiece of a morning,

102 scorching, blisteringly hot degrees under mercilessly sunny skies here in San Diego today. What I'm tryin' to say Bubba, is that it's too bloody hot. Yes, I know that there are people who actually like this kind of heat, but I'm not one of them. I'm ready for the heat to go away and leave some nice, cool weather.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and may you enjoy a phenomenally fabulous, maximally magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, I can't believe that Dbob is seeing 102° at his place over by the coast; here in the cactus patch it's 94° with our normal clear blue skies and a bit windy today.

Cypress Bill was seen out along the road today, seems he'd been sipping stuff from that still, we had to swerve to miss the old sot.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, I can't believe that Dbob is seeing 102° at his place over by the coast; here in the cactus patch it's 94° with our normal clear blue skies and a bit windy today.

Cypress Bill was seen out along the road today, seems he'd been sipping stuff from that still, we had to swerve to miss the old sot.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Geezzz I hate it when I do that!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cypress Bill here. That tree is still sitting there. As I was going by with my lights and sirens on I noticed them working over there with a big grapple. When I went by later and could stop in, they were all gone. Maybe I'll catch someone there tomorrow.

Right before I got home with the sawmill, I was listening to blue grass and heard a song called "old Bill was a sawmill man".

Mobile sawmill sounds great, but I need the trailer it's on to be empty to bring home logs. I want a skid steer and a bigger tractor. I'm not sure what I'd want first.

DBob I'm sorry you are in the furnace. It's finally feeling like fall here. Frost and freeze coming, maybe even a flurry on Saturday morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Believe it, Mike. My phone is claiming 105°, but two other online weather services are saying it's only 103° and 104°. I suppose I'll have to wait until tomorrow to find out what the actual high was, but I can guarantee it's hotter than I like. Hate excessive heat like this.

Believe it, Mike. My phone is claiming 105°, but two other online weather services are saying it's only 103° and 104°. I suppose I'll have to wait until tomorrow to find out what the actual high was, but I can guarantee it's hotter than I like. Hate excessive heat like this.

Believe it, Mike. My phone is claiming 105°, but two other online weather services are saying it's only 103° and 104°. I suppose I'll have to wait until tomorrow to find out what the actual high was, but I can guarantee it's hotter than I like. Hate excessive heat like this.

Hate it when that happens. I'm blaming it on the heat.


----------



## Grumpymike

OK, I've got dumb fingers, but I was born that way, I'm quite English ya know. ... Ya know … Ya know …


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

DBob it only got to 70 here today. Guess that is a little warm for us. Was only 34 early this morning so that was cool. Should be mid 70's tomorrow then mid 50's the next day.

Not much exciting here today. Was busy but not in the production dept. Maybe better tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

A chilly start to the day this morning….It was 40, and after 2 days of howling winds, it chilled the air somewhat…The wind laid, the sun came out, and no clabber in sight….just some thin whispy clouds….The high will be around 62-65, give or take a couple of degrees…..

Bill….You have now become an official saw mill man, with that new toy…..Put that sucker to use, and make some sheckles with it….How big of a log will it handle…? I always said it's good to know people in high places…!!!

Now you just need someone to give you a bigger tractor….!!!

Sounds like you all are getting some nice cool weather…..except for dawsonBob…..he's still suffering with the heat…..He needs to move to a cooler climate…lol..!!! Everyone's busy, except me….I'm still loafing….!!

Mike and Bill….I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that likes bluegrass music…..I've been picking and singing b.g. for 40 years…..It's a bout the only music I listen to…..I tried singing opera once, but I wasn't fat enough to hit them really high notes….like Pavarotti…..

Mike… I hope your plumbing wasn't too naughty….Did I mention I hate plumbing..? I hire people to take care of that…..Plumbing is right up there with painting, and I ain't found a paint brush that fits my hands very good….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good friend of mine is a Journeyman plumber, I do electrical, on the side, we trade work for each other. I helped bring his MIL's house up to code for sale, so he's helping out with the plumbing.

Had to snake the line, what a gross job, but it's done. Flange and vent pipe get replaced this evening, and then I can get to doing the tile. Thankfully the plywood around the flange is solid so I don't have to pull it and replace it.


----------



## dawsonbob

A peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning to everyone,

101 flaming hot degrees under unmercifully clear skies here in San Diego today. My guess is that, as usual, it will be hotter than predicted. Yesterday was predicted to be 102° but hit 104° instead. We'll see what actually happens, but I'm sure it will be miserable.

Mark, I wish I could say that we're having the same kind of temps as you, but I can't. They say we'll be back down into the upper 70's by Sunday. One can only hope.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 35 deg. now and cloudy. We did not get the rain and snow showers overnight that was predicted. Up to mid 40's today and windy later and 28 tonight.

Off to the shop to rebuild a few drawers for a customer. People sure know how to destroy his rentals. Maybe get time to get back to the picture frames later I hope.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the mid 60's today and blue skies. I spent all day on yard work at the daughter's house. She's got 2 of those crappy cottonwood trees in the back yard. One trip from fence to fence and the bag was full of leaves. They were 6" deep in spots. At least that job is over and most of the leaves are gone.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly exquisite, breathtakingly glorious, super peachy-keen marvelosity of a day to all,

87 sizzlingly hot degrees under pitilessly sunny skies here in San Diego today. I've come to think that temperatures posted by the weather people are just guideposts, and not to be taken seriously. I think the posted temps are minimums: the actual temps to be determined later. I know that it's already blown past 87, and it's headed for … what?

Mark, I know what you mean. I have no Idea why tenants are so hard on drawers, but I've rebuilt or remanufactured a lot of them over the years.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly exquisite, breathtakingly glorious, super peachy-keen marvelosity of a day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I have no cottonwood trees around me, they're all oak and maple with a handful of hickory. I know the pain of constantly dealing with leaves in the fall, the yard gets covered typically twice a week for nearly two months. My biggest problem is dealing with the acorns, I've tried everything with varying levels of failure. I have two leaf blowers, two yard vacuums, a dethatching blade for the mower, several different leaf rakes and a thing that rolls over them to pop them through steel tines and capture them. Of all that stuff trying to deal with acorns, the best thing I've found so far is a nice heavy, long cord and a shop vac.

Oh yeah it was miserably cold this morning and will stay that easy in the rust belt until late June.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon gents. It was frosty this morning, but got quite warm this afternoon. I turned on the shop heat for the first time of the season, but then opened the door when it got warmer outside. It's supposed to get even colder and possibly a flurry of snow on Saturday.
I made a hall shoe rack today for my cousins wedding present. It's white oak and walnut. Finished with oil based poly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is a really neat looking table. Those legs and dowels are flat out cool looking. I might have to copy that idea down the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks BBob. It's a shoe shelf, but on a bigger scale it could be a table. This is only 16" tall. I cut the corners of the shelf off at 45° so that there was 1 1/2" wide spot for the legs. Legs are 1 1/2×1 1/2 with dados to fit the shelves. Then a screw thru the leg into the shelf and a plug to hide the screw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trench rescue technician class was going on at the station this week. Itook it many years ago, but we got to get a little refresher training. I'm top left.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, that is, beyond question, the nicest shoe rack that I have ever seen. Bar none. Period. End of story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, that is beyond question, the nicest compliment I've had all day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 32 deg. here this morning. Snow north and east of here but we are dry. Maybe 55 today then upper 60's tomorrow.

Bill that is a nice shoe rack, just saying.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ladies and germs,

At coffee time, which was 8:15 a.m. this morning, it was 44, very clabbered over, and it still is, and pretty windy, too….Looks like it's set in for the day…The high will get to 48 (?)....Not much going on around here, as I've had a back attack for the last few days, and it really knocks back my activities….I'm still batchin' as my wife's still in Texas for another week…..I learned a long time ago to fend for myself, so no problem….But I had a strange thing happen last night…....my bed broke…!! The wood railing that the box springs rest on busted and split, and it made the whole side drop to the floor….I woke up all whomper-jawed with my head going down hill…..This is our guest bedroom, and I sleep in there, as the mattress is extra firm, and better for my back than our master bed….This is an old bedroom suit that was my wife's and her sister when they were small children…..The furniture is Pecan, and solid wood….I guess it's time to get a new set…..I woke up with a headache, as I guess all the blood rushed to my head since it was going downhill…...

Bill…...I second Mark's statement about the shoe rack…^^......I sure miss the days being in my shop…..

All you guys up North stay warm, cause it's gonna get colder as we go along…..dawsonBob…...you stay as cool as you can, and don't overheat…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper, double-ducky honey of a morning to all,

84 definitely warm, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Thankfully, we're looking at a cooldown starting on Sunday or Monday.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper, double-ducky honey of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

sunny 40 to 75 in WW ;-)

Nice shoe rack Bill. If the guys in the trench would shore up the sides, you wouldn't have to to rescue the idiots!

B Bob, Do you have better cottonwoods than we do in WW? Those things are trouble looking for more trouble.

Good luck on making renter proof drawers Mark! My biggest concern was her to g one that decided to produce meth. In some cases the house has to be demoed. ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, it's been raining since yesterday and it's darn cool here in Mid-Michigan. Jack Frost paid us a visit yesterday morning and it turned out to be a hard frost. Now that we got that out of the way, it's onto Winter. The temp yesterday morning was 29 and finally got up to 55 later in the day.

Got to say *FF Bill*, that is one nice shoe bench but, I think it's too nice to get dirtied by shoes. I like the design, very nice.

*Burly Bob*, I hate cottonwood trees. Those things are nasty to say the least. The best thing to do with them is to cut them down and make them into lumber. Call *FF Bill*!

Did you guys see on the national news about the 5 boys throwing rocks off an expressway overpass killing a man in a car here in Michigan? That incident happened a few miles from me. Terrible thing for everyone concerned.

Well, I just want to jump in here for a second and say hi tonight. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks on the shoe rack fellas. I may post it as a project. I hope they like it for their wedding present.
It was 46 when I got up this morning, but 42 an hour later. High was around 46 today and nothing but clouds. Hard freeze tonight. I just went out and disconnected hoses from the house. Prolly shoulda done already.
I found a carport on CL just the size I need. Haven't heard back yet. It would be nice to save some money on that thing. It will have to be a good price to make me want to install myself though. I will probably offer half of what one costs new.
Cottonwood…..I will mill it if you bring it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Congrats FF Bill on getting the "top 3" award. You're getting so many of those awards, you're gonna have to build a shelf for all those awards.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might work into a real nice day here. Suppose to be in the upper 60's.

Good on you Bill for that Top 3. I do like that bench. Don I'm thinking that hauling garbage cottonwood logs half way across the country is not very cost effective. They'll probably end up in a burn pile someday.

Everybody have a really great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee drinkers, or whatever your consumption,

The word for the day: Chilly..!!...At my coffee time there were two conflicting reports on the weather: one said 33, and the other said 34…...Either way, we were just a snatch h&%^ above freezing….Both said the high would be 48, so it's close…Now in the morning we're predicted to have a hard freeze….around 28 or 30….I'll believe it when I see it…..It's heavily clabbered over, but I do see a little sun peaking through….

You guys talking about cottonwood trees: When I was about 16-17 year old, me and my best friend got a job up in Oklahoma driving doziers and pushing big cottonwoods over (root ball and all), then push them together to make a big burn row for farmers….Those things are nasty, and it looks like it's snowing when the cotton is falling…I drove an International 14, and he drove a Catapillar # 9, and we did that all summer till it was time to go back to school in the fall….Made dang good money for a teenager….!!! Enough to buy my first car….That was 1960-61…..A lot of pain and misery has come and gone since then..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing but bright sunshine here. We did not send anyone snow. 40 deg early but warming to 70 later. Going to cool down to 55 tomorrow and maybe 39 the next day.

Should be able to spray outside today. That way I do not have to cover up things in the shop. Have 4 drawers done finally. Always have a hard time trying to match the stain colors of old cabinets but I got close this time.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks, here it is a Saturday and we've got the same weather as we've had all week … 81° and might hit 89°.And of course this is all under clear blue skies and gentle breezes at mid day in the cactus patch …

Cottonwood? Isn't that what we buy as Poplar?? I know when I was a kid we cut about 90 cottonwood trees and had a portable mill come in and saw them up. ... He kept half of the lumber for his labor and we had 2 units of what we called poplar lumber … of course that was in 1956 In Kirkland Wash.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grandly great, sensationally spectacular, breathtakingly gorgeous, incredibleness of a morning to all,

80 degrees under sunny skies. I can live with that.

Bill, congrats on the top three … again. Like Don said, you're going to need a shelf for all of 'em pretty soon. Maybe a nice trophy case.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a grandly great, sensationally spectacular, breathtakingly gorgeous, incredibleness of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

40 to 70 in WW today, sunny.
We took the grandkids to a corn maze today. Being raised as "city slickers" I think it was a good experience for them. When they got lost, I pointed out where the sun was, coming from the east, passing in the south, going to the west and the top of the map is north. WE got lost a few times, but they found all the stations and we found our way out.

Yesterday I went to Costco. They have an entry door about 10 feet wide. I was behind a woman who stopped in the doorway. I started around her. A man came charging up, put his hand on the front of the cart to slow it and push it a little to the side. I kept going on past, but one of the front wheel accidentally hit his heel as he stopped nearly in front of me.

As I sad sorry, he turned and said to watch where I was going and continued with more comments which I did not hear clearly. I just kept going wishing I had hit his heel on purpose and regretting apologizing. I did not see a black eye, any bruises, cuts nor broken nose on his face. I wondered why not? It was clear there was no point in debating the cause of the accident with this member of the anal circle of the highest order.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Thanks for the congrats on the shoe rack. It was given at the wedding yesterday.
It was 26 when I left the house this morning for work. It's going to 52 today with lots o sun.
Mike, what we buy as poplar is actually tulip poplar or yellow poplar, which is not a poplar at all. Cottonwood is a true poplar.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

The good word for today: Cold, and I mean cold…..It was 28 at my usual coffee time, around 7:20, and when I looked out the kitchen winder, there was frost on the ground, and dew on the lilly…..Now it's 33, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and the wind is at 2 mph….It's gonna warm up to about 58-59 for the high….

Bob (WW)..... In a situation like that, being in a public place, you have to figure that a lot of people are just born ass*&%s, and a lot of people work at it to become one….Some people just carry a big chip on their shoulder….for whatever reason…!!!!

Bill….This is what I call "fat people weather".....we prefer weather like this, as opposed to being 98, and sweating…....Our weather runs pretty much neck in neck down here…But I couldn't live up in Alaska and live like an Eskimo either…...!!!! I didn't realize that a cottonwood was a poplar, and most people burn it as firewood.. We have none of them around here….Plenty in Oklahoma…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool, cloudy, 41 and rain showers here. Might get to 55 later today. High of 38 tomorrow they say.

Finished the drawer rebuild yesterday. Now back to the picture frames later if I don't get distracted with something else in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulosity of a morning to all,

71 cool degrees under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Oh, how times change. Was it really only a few days ago when the temperature was above 100°? Well, no more of that for awhile. The temps for at least the next 10 days will be in the 70's and upper 60's, quite a change fromwhat we had. Could it be that fall has fallen here in San Diego?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulosity of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Foggy this morning in WW and will limit the temp to about 60 today when Ol Sol breaks through.

Our youngest grandson wanted his hair sprayed with black and white hairspray. I did a skunk pattern and he likes it. I'm wondering if anyone else will know what it is? Doubtful in the metro area ;-)

Rick, The guy had gray hair and at least 55 or so. Should be old enough to have developed some sense of civility. Sure hope he never had any kids. WE don't need any more like him. When we were on the east coast in DC and NY going to the top tourist traps like Statue of Liberty, ect, I noticed a new line tactic being practiced by people obviously from the crowded counties of east Asia. There would be barriers to from the lines. These people would run up the sides pushing their way to the front. The Americans expressed a sense of shock by this behavior but nobody did anything about it. I wondered how long until everyone starts doing that? With lines becoming obsolete and pushing and shoving the new norm, will it be safe for children and the elderly to visit those places? Maybe that guy spent too much time in DC and NY and adopted those tactics?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, it's a darned shame y' can't use bear spray on people like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, Sounds good to me ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully wonderful, mega marvelous, fabulous fantabulosity of a breathtakingly glorious morning to all,

68 degrees with clouds this morning, but sunny afternoon skies here in San Diego today. It's not 100° out there anymore, but it's not snowing, either. C'mon, Mother Nature, how about at least a little rain? Is that too much to ask?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a wonderfully wonderful, mega marvelous, fabulous fantabulosity of a breathtakingly glorious day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's bone chilling cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 35 with snow showers expected and the high for today is 45. Too cold too soon.

I thought I'd get a quick line or two in before I had to take my 10 y/o granddaughter to school this morning.

I wanted to weigh in on the rudeness of people subject that *WW Bob* was talking about. Have you noticed how everyone's attitude has changed within the last few years? Everyone is in a big A$$ hurry and they are in a crummy mood and expect everyone to wait on them. Or here's another scenario, people don't use their turn signals neither. I had one yesterday (and most days) wait until they are on top of the turn before they signal to turn, or perhaps not at all. It's getting quite disturbing. I still open doors for people when I'm at, let's say, a restaurant. People don't say thanks unless they are our age, but most walk right through as if I was just promoted to doorman.
The simple values are gone. Okay, I'm getting off my soap box now. Sorry, I had to vent. *WW Bob* hit a nerve. LOL

Well, no news on the home-front. I'm beginning to feel like there isn't going to be a home this year.

Well, I've gotta go for now. It's time to skedaddle out of here. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Well it is about 30 something here today in Grand Rapids, Michigan and raining like it has been for 2 weeks. All summer long we got no rain and the lawn turned to straw. It hailed yesterday and now I just looked out and it is snowing. The grass grew like crazy after getting a drink drink and I hope the snow does not stick so my wife can cut the high grass.
All that scrap wood I generated all summer kept the barn up to 60 for the last few days!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly in the rust belt this morning, only 37° at the bus stop. Yesterday was only slightly better with afternoon showers damping my hopes of getting out and riding one of the last times of the year. Rain is in the forecast through Sunday but hopefully I'll get at least a brief respite to take care of the leaves yet again, it seems only half have fallen and a surprising number of them are still green on the red oaks anyway.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 7:30am here and 22. Suppose to hit 60 later. Looks like this is one of the last sunny days for a while. The weather nerd is predicting clouds, rain and snow for the next couple of weeks. Looks like I better get out the mower and get up what leaves I can before the weather turns.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds…

The good word for today: Cold!!!! It was 35 at java time which seems to be getting later these days ( 8:30), but who's keeping up? When you're retired, it don't matter what you do….Just look good doing it..!!! It clabbered over pretty heavily, with a 20% chance of rain today, and going up to 60% chance by around 9:00 or so….The high will be somewhere between 58-60 (?)....Winds light and vulnerable….Now it's just cold everywhere….from Alaska to Texas, and all parts in between….That's the norm for this time of year….!! Today is all hallows eve, so the ghost and goblins will be out in force tonight looking for a treat….hope you don't get tricked..!!!

Well….it looks like my batchin' is over..My wife will be flying in tonight, so I have to do a couple of chores before she gets in…..So you guys up North stay warm, and you guys down South stay warm, or cool, depending….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Some below 30 last night but up to 31 now. Maybe 52 later on. Colder with rain and snow the next few days. Actually does not seem that cold out this morning but my shop is only 10 ft. from the house so maybe did not do a true test.

Hello Jim. When your lawn is done ask if she could come do mine one more time this year.

I hold doors also Don. When they just walk through without a comment I say "You are Welcome" loud enough so they and maybe others can hear.

Got some things done yesterday then had to play on the lathe. Someday I hope to be able to try making a bowl. I got a Nova chuck awhile back and that does make a difference. This was yesterdays results. Needs some finish on it now.


----------



## dawsonbob

A delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, mega-marvel, whizbang wonder of a morning to all,

68 chilly degrees under cloudy skies here in San Diego today. It was only 7 days ago that our high was 105°. This should be the coolest day of the week, with temps climbing back into the low 70's by Thursday. I do believe, Ladies and Gentlemen, that Fall done fell.

Happy Halloween to everyone.

Don, I couldn't agree more about the decline in civility in our country. I won't go on a rant, even if I would like to, but I do agree. As for turn signals? It seems as though they use them to tell you what they've done, rather than what they intend to do. As for the Home Front, I hope you have one by Christmas.

Mark, that's a really nice looking one. Don't think I've ever seen one quite like it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, mega-marvel, whizbang wonder of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep cold mornings here too, but we are supposed to be in the seventies later in the week.
I hold every door I can. I teach my boys to do the same. They are getting better at it.
Been a busy couple of nights. Two nights ago one car fire turned into a fire in a driveway next to a house involving four cars. That was exciting for a while.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I remember a car fire in the middle of the night years ago. I got the call and rolled up it fully engulfed, 15 foot + flames. I had the FD dispatched and tried banging on the door. About that time The electrical on the cara started shorting out. It was trying to turn the starter, windshield wipers were going the honk started honking and the lights came on and off. I thought for a minute it was like that car in the movie, Christine, the car from Hell. Honestly it was rather unnerving. Well after the FD hosed it down I was looking inside when some passer bys asked if anyone had been in it. I pointed to a bunch of debris on the driver floorboard and yup. "See that pile of ashes, that's all that's left!" Then I couldn't help but start laughing.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, There have been some severe changes here in the cactus patch, Yep, we have cloudy and overcast skies. And by that I mean that it is overcast in the morning and as the sun burns off some of it, then the clouds, then later in the day they break into patchy clouds. We just so seldom see them.
It's 73° at mid day, and our normal gentle breeze.

JimJ It's November, you are supposed to be in Arizona … you Snowbird.

Bbob, Yep better get the leaves up or you will have dead spots in the spring … "That's whats left? ... Oh your bad Bob, you deserve a 10 min time out.

Now that the weather is turning and there will be more time in the shops, Please take a moment to think about safety, and lets keep all of our fingers for the spring. Also wear warm clothes so that we can all stay well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

40 to 60 in WW under sunny skies. Cleaning roof, spraying moss, stacking moss ;-) I didn't get it all done. Knees get about so sore and I let it go for another day. Clouds and rain tonight and beyond.

Sorry about the house Don.

The same inconsideration is practiced by most businesses too. I expect too be treated the same as I treated my costumers before I retired. Probably an unreasonable expectation ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Having seen several crispy critters in cars, I can tell you they don't get reduced to ashes.


----------



## BurlyBob

I know but it sure made for a good laugh. Especially to some young half drunk kids. I guess I'm pretty lucky they didn't file a complaint on me for being unprofessional.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cool morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning at wake-up was 33 and is supposed to get up to 45 again today. While waiting at the school yesterday for my granddaughter, a few snowflakes came down, but only a few.

Good News!!!! The title finally came back from state. Now there seems to be a little hope again. But, alas it has 3 more hoops to jump through.

*Jim from Grand Rapids*, Welcome aboard. This is a nice place to hang out. Come back often.

*Festus*, I have to say, that's a nice "bowl". When I first looked at the picture, I thought it was a football. LOL The picture fooled me a bit.

*Rick*, I'm glad your wife is coming back home. I hope all is well with her parents.

Today my wife and I are heading to the storage unit to see if we can find my suit. I was messing around and sent my resume in for a part time job and it looks like I've got an interview. A friend once told me the best time to look for a job is when you don't need one. Well, I certainly don't need one, but what the heck. But, I'm not sure I really want it either. It will at least give me some spending money for the shop.

Well, it's time to shut this thing down and get ready to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you pack rats,

The word for today: Mild!!!.....If you want to call 55 at coffee time mild….In my mind, it's still chilly..!! It's still 55, very calbbered over, and we had some rain last night into this morning….None expected, but you never know around here….Looks like it'll be clabbered over all day…..My wife got home last night after driving in rain from the L.R. airport about 9:00….She had to change planes in Dallas after one of them luggage haulers ran into the plane…...He somehow wedged the tractor under the plane, and they couldn't move, so they changed….A slight delay..!! But….she's safe and said she almost hit 2 deer on the curvy nasty roads….It was close..!!! And she had to go back to the booty shop this morning to do hair…..My f-I-l has escaped out of the nursing home 3 times since they put him in there….That's funny..!!! He went out the exit doors that had the alarms on it….Prison break..!!! But he was caught and brought back to be locked up again….!! She said he's having "anger issues"....Still funny..!!

The m-I-l is doing better after her stroke, and now has home health care, so she has someone looking after her..Back to the weather: The high today will be 58 with another chance of rain on Friday…..Then a little warm up.
Don…. What kind of work are you after..? Hopefully nothing stressful, or painful..!!

That's all I have for now…Got to get busy and pay some duns, since it's the 1st….I hate giving my fortune away every month….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

39 deg. and raining. Only going to get a little over 40 and this is the warm day for awhile. Snow likely tonight. Need to make a trip to South Dakota and it seems like I waited until the nice weather was past.

Glad the wife made it home Rick. Sounds like it was a experience.

Anyone ever make a dollhouse? Have a request for a couple of them and I am no expert on those.

Don that was a bad fuzzy picture. It is a football of sorts. Here is some better pictures after a little lacquer.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's an interesting football there, Mark. Doubt I would have ever come up with that idea on a lathe.

It cooling down here today, mid 50's and getting cloudy.

Time to get after it.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly fantabulous, deliciously delightful, wildly wonderful, gloriosity of a morning to all,

69 un-warm degrees under mostly cloudified skies here in San Diego today, with a 100% chance of dark later on. Seems like it does this "darkness" thing everyday: I'm sensing a pattern here.

Mark, I stand by my earlier statement (Mark, that's a really nice looking one. Don't think I've ever seen one quite like it.), even now that I know what it is. Looks even better with some finish on it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly fantabulous, deliciously delightful, wildly wonderful, gloriosity of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, It was a astonishingly fantabulous, deliciously delightful, wildly wonderful, gloriosity of a day in WW. No rain, just high clouds ;-)

Costco report. As I said before the about 10 feet wide or a little more. I approached today and he entry checker was talking to a lady. They were on opposite sides of a shopping cart. There was another woman stopped on the other side, not close to the door jam, but close enough there was no room to go on that side. Costco needs a 14 foot entry door ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

A balmy 56° by the mistake on the lake this morning when I woke which is well (~30°) below my comfort level but I'll take it instead of the high 30's we've already had far too many of this fall.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not a fan of football lately Mark, but I'm a fan of yours.

It was in the 40's all day yesterday, but then right before I went to bed it was 59°. It was 56 when I got up and going to 75 today. I think they even talked about a thunderstorm.

Yesterday was eventful. I,looked at a carport I'm gonna buy for the sawmill. Then the well guy called and said he was gonna come and get it hooked up. Luckily I had called digrite to mark location of phone and electric lines. Unluckily the phone guy was totally wrong and now I have no phone. I took the mill off the trailer so I can use it to pick up the carport today. I was able to use the tractor and it was as easy as pie.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

The word for today: Unusual!!!!!



> I m not a fan of football lately Mark, but I m a fan of yours.
> 
> It was in the 40 s all day yesterday, but then right before I went to bed it was 59°. It was 56 when I got up and going to 75 today. I think they even talked about a thunderstorm.
> 
> This says it all…!!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly wondrous, wonderfully wonderful wowser of a sensationally superb morning to all,

70 degrees beneath morning clouds and afternoon sun here in San Diego today.

WWBob, hearing that you had such a great day is a super spectacular thing to hear. I'm glad it worked out so well.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly wondrous, wonderfully wonderful wowser of a sensationally superb day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

27 degrees now and going to be a hot 34 later with more snow. I think summer is over for us.

Thanks for the comments guys. It was some old pallet wood that I glued up for practice. Was thinking rolling pin but when I got all the nail holes turned off it had a football shape. Was fun gluing up the oak and walnut with the Little mahogany piece in the middle. Guess I will have to try a regular football now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Warm and foggy this morning. Not unseasonable, but too warm for my liking. Wife told me we need a deer for the freezer. The gloves are off now, next one I see gets it. Gotta keep the wife happy. No more being picky.

Sawmill looks like fun Bill. You don't need phones anyway, overrated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the phone was fixed this morning.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy Folks, 67° with puffy white clouds drifting across the normally blue sky, and of course we have the very light breeze that will cause the flag to flutter.

Bill: your tractor is very similar to mine, but my Kubota is newer … Naner naner. Glad to see you got the mill off loaded with no damage. ... Good to have the phone fixed in case you need to call 911 … umm, for the neighbor that is not an LJ.

Bob in WW: Ya know, that is my pet peeve, people blocking the isles and passage ways … I either push their cart out of the way, or give them a nice loud and (grumpy sounding) excuse me !!

Everyone have a great day with many accomplishments that are done safely. .. Oh, and by the way, please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it's not hard to be newer than mine. I think she's about a 1980. It has run perfectly since I got it 14 years ago. I broke an axle hub trying to remove a stump.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob "An incredibly wondrous, wonderfully wonderful wowser of a sensationally superb morning to all," didn't work today. RAin, including down pours today in WW, 40 to 50.

GMike, I sometimes just bump the cart out of the way and tell them it is OK, I have a driver's license and insurance ;-)

Had to go back to Costco with a return today. As I approached there was a man talking to the door man, cart beyond them, wife beyond the cart holding a little kid's hand and he was holding littler kid's hand. As I sized up that string of humanity across the doorway, I thought that isn't 9 feet long but they still have the doorway blocked. I have been wrong about it being 10 feet wide, it is only 8'. I think 12' might be wide enough, 14' for sure would do it ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly damp 42 degrees this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday was a incredibly beautiful morning as far as the temp goes. It was overcast thus holding the temp in check keeping us warm like a blanket over a baby. This morning the sun is out and the sky is blue.

Home-front news, we got a call yesterday telling us everything is in order except for the paperwork. So, we could be closing sometime next week. I won't be homeless anymore. Yay!

*Festus*, When you first posted the picture of the football, I thought it looked like one, but without the finish, it almost looked like an optical illusion of a bowl. LOL With the finish, it looks great. I was surprised to see it on FB yesterday. You must have used the "boost" on FB. Good Job.

Well boys, that's all I've got this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, marvelously marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a morning to all,

71 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

WWBob, I'm afraid I don't understand exactly what happened. I suspect that the calibration was wrong on the Northern fritzen-scharfer detector. I'll look into it ASAP. In the meantime, please enjoy a complimentary incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, marvelously marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a day. We aim to please

Okay, I'm off to the VA this morning. If they don't keep me, I'll try to check in later.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, marvelously marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The two words for today: Heavily clabbered..!!! had some fog earlier, but it's burning off…slowly….Looks like rain, but none forecast. And it's warm….It was 60 at my usual coffee time, and the high will get to around 78-80…last week I turned on the heat for a few days, and now I'm back on cool air, as this weather is up and down….Looks like it'll stay warm for a few more days…..Not able to get around much, as I had another back attack hit me a few days ago….So….not much going on around here…...When you're limited to activities, you're a sunk duck…..

Don….I hope they get the paperwork all finished up so you and the wife can get into your new home….It's been a long, drawn out process….So hopefully soon…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Easy to predict our weather for awhile. 20's at night and mid 30's during the day with snow and rain showers for a week at least. Today it is a couple inches of snow possible they say.

Don sounds like you may get a new home soon. That will be great to get back in your own place.

Rick hope you get feeling better. You have been to long with limited activities. That is no fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Don, sounds like your closing in on Home Sweet Home> Wish you the best.

It's been raining off and on since late last night. The Elkhorns are cloud covered but I can see snow a third of the way down the foothills across the field.

I got out to the shop early and finished the stiles and rails of a batch of cabinet doors. Man o man is that new router table a dream to use. I hade forgotten to do end cuts on a set of rails. Yup another round of set ups. This table with it's router lift sure simplifies the job. I'm off to start glues ups for the raised panels.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Looking out of the office window I see streaky and puffy clouds doing their cloud dance across the sky.
It's 72° with our daily gentle breeze and filtered sun light. And like DBob says, there is no snow in the forcast.

Bob in WW : ya know if they made the entry way 25 feet wide there would just be more people blocking it …

Don: Closing is in the near future?? WooHoo!! It's been a long wait for sure.
Now you get to unpack all those boxes and stand there and wonder why in the heck did I pack that??

Festus: I do enjoy your cold weather from my nice warm spot in the cactus patch …

Ya'll stay safe and well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, thanks, it is an incredibly idyllic, phenomenally gorgeous, marvelously marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a morning here in WW; snowing, but not sticking. 34 to 37 all day. Good luck at VA. Hoping they set you free.

I'm sure you are right GMike, the wimin would grow wider rear ends and they would park the carts sideways ;-)

Congrats, Don, in by Turkey day?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all you grunts,

Just checking in to say that the weather NEVER changed today like they said it would…Remember I said in my morning report that the high would be around 78-80..? Well…. it never made it out of 60 and clabbered….Been that way all day…..still looks like rain, but…..!!!

BurlyBob…...Sure glad you're liking that new router table and setup….Sometimes I wish I had a router lift in my Norm table…..I still can put one in, but since I haven't used my router and table in such a long time, I'll hold off on it till I can…..How did we ever get by w/o a router table and setup like we have , in the past..???

Bob (WW)....The simplest solution to your problem is just to stay out of Costco, and go to a hardware store..lol…...or there may be another solution…..


> ?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon, fellows. Made it back from the VA, but not without having to let a new Doctor know just how the cow ate the cabbage. I really dislike doing that, but sometimes you have to get their attention. All is well now.

So, Don, it sounds like you'll be in your new home before Christmas and, with a little luck, by Thanksgiving. It's about time things went right for you.

WWBob, not sticking, huh? At this point, I'm pretty sure it's the Northern fritzen-scharfer detector. That's the one that sends Good Things to your neck of the woods. I also did a thorough diagnosis and found that the oscillator on the conosticator is shot, and needs replacement. Oh, sure, it will work intermittently the way it is, but it's not nearly reliable enough for fine work. I'll have to order a new one from Elbonia, which takes time, then recalibrate, which takes even more time. It may take awhile, but we'll get your days working properly. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Mike, why should we be deprived of snow? It's a conspiracy, I tell ya.


----------



## Festus56

> Mike, why should we be deprived of snow? It s a conspiracy, I tell ya.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Bob it must be the Southwestern fritzen-scharfer detector is not calibrated correctly for wetness and cool.


----------



## dawsonbob

[Dawson slaps forehead] Of course! Why didn't I think of that? It's all so clear to me now…

Thanks, Mark, y' made my day!


----------



## Grumpymike

The fritzen-scharfer detector is not calibrated correctly or it could be that the fraggastat has shorted out across the fortisque causing a severe loss of grid bias in the selenium rectifiers. That will do it every time, but like you said the parts are back ordered to Elbonia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was a nice day here, but I spent it all inside or driving and I'm not done yet. Currently picking cindy up at the airport. 
Yesterday, a guy texted me about the bandsaw I had for sale. He was from lake of the ozarks, about 3 hours away. He said he wanted the saw, but had to figure out when he could come get it. Well, I said, I am going to lake of the ozarks tomorrow for a class. So I disassembled the saw and loaded it in the truck. Met him in the parking lot at lunchtime and sold the saw. He handed me the money and I didn't count it right away. I knew he was a church pastor so I trusted him. Later when I counted, I realized he had paid me 300 which was 25 more than I was asking. It was a good day, other than having to get up at 0430 to drive 3 hours, then drive 2.5 hours to pick up cindy and now an hour back home.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, it started snowing this afternoon. I figure it's down to about the 3700 foot level. Where I live is just under 3500. Might be a little more on the way in a few days. I got the snow shovel down from the garage attic just in case.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice brisk day here. 24 deg. and another couple inches of snow. Might get to 30 today if it hurries. If it lets up I can get the plow out and clean the sidewalks at least.

Hopefully I can get a coat or two of lacquer on the picture frames today. Time will tell.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, indescribably incredible, gloriously gorgeous, marvelously magnificent morning to all y'all,

71 degrees under mostly - but not completely - sunny skies here in snowless San Diego today.

Checked the status of our order with the warehouse in Elbonia this morning. It seems that they had us down for a dilithium crystal snellingwarper Mk2 (part no. omg1665A), which will in no way fit the fraggastat that we are using, which requires total replacement (part no. wl-1469c). I'm not entirely sure that things are on the right track yet, since I don't speak any dialect of Elbonian, and the Elbonian warehouse guy not only didn't speak any English at all, but was drunk on his rear during our call. Unfortunately, this may delay things somewhat.

Mike, glad you pointed out that the fraggastat may be involved. Do you have the schematics for the model involved?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, indescribably incredible, gloriously gorgeous, marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## BurlyBob

pulled out my Stanley 4 1/2 hand plane to clean up some glue ups for raised panels. Man, am I glad I ever got into hand planes. I had that thing set just perfect for this job from the get-go. It did an awesome job and even cleaned up the chatter from the planer. That 4 1/2 hands down is my very favorite out of my herd of over 50. 10-20 years ago I would have thought hands tools were worthless. I would have been so very wrong. I sure wish I'd had a good teacher back in high school shop class. Someone who would have taken the time to actually teach us something. Mine let us run wild.

DBob I be getting seriously confuzzled with all your electroincal problems. Could it be that your disgronifacator is malfunctioning? Just a thought.


----------



## Festus56

A little snow isn't too bad but the ice on the streets is no fun.

Some excitement in town today. This was in the part of town where we went for our weekly Friday date night. We even was at Wlally World which is where this guy started about 4 hrs. after we got home. Good thing I did not need to go to HD today. They were next door to the big sporting goods shop.
http://billingsgazette.com/news/crime/man-dead-after-standoff-with-police-at-big-bear-sports/article_bc73731c-0600-5fe6-834a-53e1675c01bc.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW! an exciting day in Billings, Mark. Glad you missed it.

34 to 36, gray and wet in WW. Supposed to get up to 40 tomorrow but hasn't been down to freezing yet. WE have been permanently stuck in the 30s.

Hand tools are good BBob, we did most everything by hand when I was growing up. My dad didn't have a plane, but grandpa did. I remember him telling dad to hand him his plane one time. He took a couple swipes and those curly wisps of wood really captured my imagination. I can see it like it was yesterday. Fortunately, we did have a milking machine ;-)

Maybe I'd better get down there and check DBob's voltage? I'll double check his ohms and amps too. He might be in violation of Ohm's Law? That could explain a lot ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I was up early this am. Haven't adjusted to the new time change. It was snowing lightly. I doubt it stays long. It was in the low 20's and is not creeping towards the 30's. Starting to get some snow pack reports but it's honestly to early in the season to give them much credence.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you late risers,

The two words for today: Extremely warm..!!! It was 70 at my wake up time (I hate this time change…it screws everything up)....Some people like it…some don't….I'm on the don't side.!! Very clabbered over, looks like rain, but not..!! Maybe tomorrow… The high will be about 80, with some high humidity at 80%, and a good breeze blowing…..about 12-15 mph….In Az. where Mike lives, they don't adhere to the time change (lucky dog), along with a few other states, like Hawaii, Virgin Islands, etc…..

You guys are way over my noodle with the electrical jargen…..I've never heard of those terms…and I do know a little dab about electric…lol….But plumbing and electrical I don't do…..I hire professionals for that, along with yard management, and anything else that could harm my old wore out bod….!!! That's one reason I don't do hand tools…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing like a too warm, too humid day in November with the risk of severe storms and large hail this afternoon.
I'm ready for a different kind of frozen precipitation. 
DBob, I'm familiar with all those terms and part numbers, but where is Elbonia? Near Shoulderville perhaps?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a warm morning (of sorts) here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 56 with a high of 58 and possible severe T/S today. We had fog blanketing the area this morning. This is November?

Boy, what a couple of days I've had. First of all, we got the news that we close on the house on Wednesday. Yay, and we get immediate possession. But all that good news came with a cost. I think the stress finally hit my wife and I on Friday. We had a bad day on Friday beginning with arguing with a computer over a billing problem. It never usually works out in our favor. Anyway, that was just the start of our day. I was so mad, I had to leave the house for a while to let the steam blow off. And, it went downhill from there. Several things went on throughout the day that made things worse. Friday evening, my wife was experiencing chest and back pains which from my medical experience told me she was having possible cardiac issues along with other symptoms. Anyway, I took her to the ER and they ended up keeping her overnight. They took a bazillion tests and gave her a nitro drip to get her B/P down which didn't work. It was a long night for us. She didn't get released until late yesterday. The resulting diagnosis was "Stress". I guess it's been creeping up on both of us for some time and we just didn't realize it. Something had to give. Boy, I'll be glad when we are in the house and get all this behind us. The carpet cleaners come in on Friday. We start moving this weekend. Unfortunately the shop won't be ready for a while. But, that's the fun part, right?

Well that's all for today guys. Hopefully I'll be able to join in on the fun with you guys in short order. Thanks for being there for me. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey bud,

It sounds like the worst is about behind you….I can certainly understand where you're coming from on the house situation….But now things are looking up for you and the wife to move in, and start setting up house keeping…When you do start moving in, go slow and take it easy, and don't get in a big hurry….You'll have all the time in the world to get things done…..Just don't stress out and make it worse…...We're pulling for you, buddy..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Don I'm happy for you guys on getting the house. I can certainly imagine the stress getting to you. I hope the stress begins to subside and you both can enjoy moving into a new place and get back to normal.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don, I can tell you stories about the quest for a house that we went through. It's a nightmare. Don't let it get you down, the best is coming. Congrats too!

It's hot and muggy here in STL. Yuck for November, and like Bill said, potential for some nasty weather…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, did you notice that most of the big cypress tree is gone?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No, did you nab it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, wasn't me. Not sure I'm gonna try for the top. It's still big, but will be very knotty.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Knots might be cool though. As long as they stay tight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll see, I've got too many things going right now to pick it up anyway. I have a metal carport on my trailer right now. Gonna unload that this week, but then I have to work at my wife's office this week. NO time.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ditto on the NO TIME status. Between two bathrooms, flanges, drywall, floors, underlayment removal and reinstallation, new tile, hunting season, and life, NO TIME.


----------



## dawsonbob

A to everyone,

69 cool Fall degrees under early clouds/late sun here in San Diego today. I, too, wish they'd leave the time thing alone. Normal, Savings Time, just pick one - and I don't care which one - and leave it alone.

It seems to me that when we get older and retire, our lives become less and less stressful, or they should, anyway. We become accustomed to that lower level of stress, then when we get hit with a high level of stress for a protracted period of time like Don has, it can do bad things to us. Hang in there, Don. We're all pulling for you.

Bill, I thought everyone was familiar with Elbonia. If you look at your Runt McNutty map of the woild, section B eleventeen dash twelvety-five, you'll see that Elbonia is an island way past Shoulderville, but short of Skookumville, and is known as the muddiest place on earth. Hope that helps.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a wonderfully wonderful, fantastically fantabulous, gloriously gorgeous, sensationally superb day.

With thanks to Scott Adams, creator of Dilbert, for letting me appropriate Elbonia for just a little while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol.


----------



## Grumpymike

Dbob I agree wholeheartedly with you … Schultz and Adams have brought to us in the news print, that which we thought was only in our minds, and taught us to laugh at ourselves and those we live and work with every day. (even if they are from Elbonia)

Don: WheeHaw! we got the house!! after so many set backs and do overs, I'm so happy for you and your lovely wifemate.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, I'm a dedicated fan of both those gentlemen. They've brought much joy into my life for many, many years.

The scary thing is, at least to me, is that I'm often afraid that my mind is even weirder than Adams'. Fortunately, it's only a small mind so it hasn't done much damage … so far.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

DBOB, make sure you check you dingle arm, and make sure that side fumbling has been corrected. You gotta make sure the retro encabulator is in phase with the rotary girder, and the flux capacitor starter stays timed to the rhodium relays.


----------



## Grumpymike

And align the phase converter with the Dilithium crysals to the tacyion pulse generator or an implosion could dampen the warp factor on the port nacelle. ... Aye Capt'n


----------



## Festus56

Welcome from the Northland,

Already up to 23 here and maybe get to 25 in the heat of the day later. A little skiff of snow last night and maybe another inch tonight.

Congrats on the house Don. There is light at the end of the tunnel !!

Rick I am with you. Think my electrical knowledge is lacking a lot of new terms according to these guys.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Congrats on the house Don. There is light at the end of the tunnel !!*

Geezz I hope it's not the oncoming train …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rain and snow mixed in WW today. It got up to about 40.

Good news on your house Don. Hope everything goes according to plan now.

I hope there is light at the end of our tunnel. Power went out about dark. Power company web site says it will be back about 730 tonight.

I think if DBob gets a little more pazaz in the cycletron it will regenerate all the missing, broken and misalinements.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, sorry I can't be of more help and advice with your electircalic problems. I have enough trouble with the white, black and bare wires as it is!!!

Don, I can totally understand your wife's stress issues. I've heard buying a house is one of the biggest issues in a marriage. I sure hope your wife takes it easy and gets better soon. Give her my best wishes. Hopefully by Christmas you both will be laughing about all these minor problems over some eggnog in front of the fireplace.

Tomorrow I fire up that new router table to rout the raised panels for the cabinet doors. I found a pair of cabinet door stiles and rails with no panel. Stick in the mud reminded me that I'd made a mistake early on in this project. Can you even believe that?? Guess these are them. I'm thinking they might come in useful for a Entertainment cabinet for that 50" flat screen TV I want to buy. But that's way down the road.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 40 with calm winds and warming up to 44.

Thanks all for the well wish's on my wife's health. She's actually doing well today. The night she stayed in the horsepistal, she didn't get any sleep at all. She said they were in her room every 30 minutes with something else that would wake her up. They took a blood test every three hours. When she got home she laid around the house until about 8PM when she finally fell asleep. She slept for over 12 hours. She's a good kid and I don't want to loose her. We have NEVER had an argument since being married. If we have a disagreement, I let her win. I figure I'll win somewhere else down the line.

And a big thanks for the "Congrats" on the house. I needed that house for sure. I was starting to get batty around here. The closest I could get to doing something in my shop was to read about what you guys were doing. I can only watch so much TV. It's going to be a busy week so we can begin the big move this weekend.

*Dawson Bob*, you have a gift. You should be a writer or something. Even if you just peck at it once in a while. I've been writing a book for over 20 years and I know I'll never get it done, but it's therapeutic. Every once in a while, I'll get it out and mess with it.

Well, I'm about played out for now. I've got to get going. We've got lots to do to get ready. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cold here this morning. 13 early but will get to 19 later they say. Snowing pretty good now. Have to get the plow out later when it lets up.

Glad the Mrs. is doing better Don. An exciting week getting a new house finally.

Built a custom plier sheath yesterday for a guy in VA. One of 2 orders that I got late Sat. night while we were watching TV. Now back to the picture frames, maybe get them done today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to hear your wife's on the mend, Don.

Woke up late today and there was a slight skiff of snow on the ground. Head out to the garage to cut the raised panels. This is going to be an adventure. Keep yer fingers crossed for me.


----------



## dawsonbob

A dazzlingly delightful, pleasantly pleasureful, fabulously favorable, marvelously marvelous, peachy-keen morning to all,

72 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Don, glad to hear that your wife has gotten better. What, me a writer? Oh, c'mon now. That's just plain silly … isn't it?

BBob, my fingers are crossed for you.

Just got word that our order has been shipped to North Elbonia by mistake. The South Elbonians are trying to get it back so they can ship it to us, but it may take awhile.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a dazzlingly delightful, pleasantly pleasureful, fabulously favorable, marvelously marvelous, peachy-keen day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Skippity-doo-dah day shaping up in WW, sunny, 32 headed to 50 ;-)

Don, It is good they wake her up and monitor. A friend who is a medical person woke up during the night in the horsepistol. I don't remember why he was there but his BP was so low, they probably would have found a corpse in the morning if he hadn't woke up and called the nurses.

DBob, I hope the north and south in Elbonia get along better than they do here! I'd hate to see the parts buried under a toppled statue ;-)

Good luck BBob. I'll be firing up the cheerleaders squad if I can find them.

Mark, You sure seem to have a lot of small orders, Do you advertise?

My 17 year old truck headlights are a bit dim. I found a test online that says cheapest really is best for fixing them. I'll polish them today and see if that is really true. Never has been before ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Bob in WW We have a website, Facebook page and an Etsy store. Our link is in my signature line. Get a lot of requests for custom things also but they usually disappear when they find out I do not do quality for cheap. Try boosting some posts on FB and usually end up selling items other than what we were trying to promote. Never know what is going to sell next. Sometimes they will see one of the pictures of something that I made several years ago just for fun and want it duplicated in different color or wood.

Let me know how the headlight polishing goes. I have a kit but have not tried it yet. Mine is only 17 yrs. old also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Mike can tell you, we had a quick thunderstorm come thru yesterday afternoon. Some spots got 2" hail. At the FD, we just got some wind and rain. A mile away had big hail. It was warm yesterday, but today is cool. Supposed to stay that way now for a while. High of 42 on Friday.

Good news Don!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Ahhh, just finished up my lunch and looking out the office window at some patchy skies and a 75° perfect day out there … My granddaughter just sent me a Facebook showing her car covered with snow in Seattle. Have I ever told you how much I like the weather here in the cactus patch … and no snow in the forecast.

Hey just a note on the headlight polishing, Last week I read a comparison of many of the headlight polishes … Well the bottom line is that Meguire's Plastic Polish rated the highest … So while in town I picked up some at the auto parts store, applied it with a rag and polished it with a buffing wheel in the drill/driver, and Wholla! like new headlight covers. Then I gave them a wax to, (I hope) keep 'em clear for a while.

Ya'll be safe and be well


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, time for a coffee break. So far so good on the cabinet doors. That new set up is really nice to work with.
We're getting a little snow now, on again-off again.

Thanks for the headlight tip Mike. I'll try and find that stuff. Might have to get it in Boise this next weekend.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cooled down lots. Was working when the nasty came through, so i didn't get to see it. Wife said it hailed like crazy. Lots of leaves beat down, but I didn't see any damage to the missus car.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening fellers,

The two words for today::::: Wet and soggy..!! It was a cool 48 at coffee time, and about 11:00 or so it started raining….Rained hard for awhile, then turned to a heavy mist, then some more rain, then mist again….Heavily clabbered over, not a lick of sun, and it's still misting pretty good….Supposed to do this till late tonight….It may or may not quit….Who can second-guess this kind of stuff… It finally got up to 50, and been there all day…..The wind got up some, and dumped another zillion leaves everywhere, so I have a good ground cover..!!! We are really getting some purdy color in the trees, and now it looks like fall…..No hail fell here..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today just proved an old adage to me once again…tools make the man. I finished 6 raised panels on that new router table. Whew, did it ever work out well or what? Very little burning on the edges. Super easy set up and fence changes. I'm totally thrilled with this new router table. Tomorrow I tackle the scalloped raised panels. Lord willing, I'll have good news to post here.

It's suppose to drop down into the teens tonight!


----------



## Grumpymike

If you are getting burning on your raised panels, (and it will get worse as the bit dulls) do two things, Slow the router down and then for your last pass make it a skim cut and the burning will go away and make much less sanding … Raised panels is how we woodworkers show off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is good news BBob.

Mark, Looks like you have a nice page to sell your wares. I know what you mean about the price situation. People used to ask me if I did side jobs when I was on a commercial or industrial site. I told them every job I do is a side job, I'm self employed ;-)

Meguiar's PlastX - Clear Plastic Cleaner & Polish is what I used. Reading on the bottle it said there was a more extensive kit that included sand paper for really oxidized headlights. I took a little bronze wool to them to start. It didn't seem to make much difference so I buffed them with my drill motor and the Meguiar's. They look clear instead of cloudy. I didn't try them in the dark yet. Too many lights near the house. I need to drive it on a dark road. They did seem to be dim. Hope this is an improvement on the brightness.

Here is the test I found that caused me to try the stuff: https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/ownership/how-to-clear-up-your-headlights/ar-AAu8yWe?ocid=NL_ENUS_A1_OM2-PID88205


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot dog it's warming up a bit, 17. It got down to 14 early this morning. Looks like it's going to be a nice day. One last time around the yard with the mower to collect the leaves.

You guys doing leather work. Here's a honest to God true story about hand carved leather. There is this fellow I was mildly acquainted with back home. He was one of those born to a well to do ranch family who went bad. He decides to try and rob a small town bank in the next county. He walks in with a bandana on his face and proceeds to hold up the bank. He was identified seconds before he left the bank. Any ideas how they figured out who it was? Mark you might have a good idea.

Everybody enjoy the day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….same old crap…different day…..Again, it was 47 at my usual java time, with plenty of clabber, and no sun peaking through…not a ray..!! The high should be around 52…maybe…Not a lot of news to tell around here, so I better get busy doing something….I have a whole box full of pee-cans that my wife brought back from Texas that needs to be hulled and put up for eating and cooking…..So…..I better get "crackin'......I've already cracked, hulled and put up 12-1 gallon bags in the freezer…..!!!

BurlyBob…..From your story, I'd say the guy was caught because he prolly had his name stamped or carved on the back of his belt…..that's my guess…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 17 here now also but we were down to 8 last night. Bright sunshine and a high of 32.

I agree with Rick. He probably had a belt something like this !!


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys are spot on. It's been one of the biggest jokes around here for years. When I worked in the prison system I told that story a couple of times to inmates. They had absolutely no idea of such things. I'm thinking that joker did 10-15 years. That story was always good for a few laughs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm home today and have one whole day to myself, then I have to work for Cindy Wednesday and Thursday before I go back to the Fd on Friday. I made a little rail and stile door for a guy at work this morning. No raised panel though.

Pretty much same weather as Rick described. Maybe a degree cooler.


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous morning of unsurpassed excellentness to all y'all,

77 pleasant degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. That's not to say that there won't be sunny spots here and there because there will. I think. Maybe. Here and there. In spots. No snow, though, not even in spots. That's what I think about that, too.

Got a new 3-quart electric pressure cooker yesterday. Gonna give her a try this afternoon. 3-quart is just about the perfect size for one person. That's what I think about that.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day of unsurpassed excellentness.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, well tis time for today's report from the cactus patch, As I came into the office for some lunch, it was 70° with wispy and streaky clouds and just a hint of a breeze; no snow in the forecast.

Bbob: I really liked the bank robber story, it only proves that most criminals in jail just aren't real high on the smarts scale … Like the guy who held up the bank and wrote the 'give me your cash' note on the back of his light bill envelope … and then left it behind … The cops almost made it to his house before he did … 12 years at McNeil Island.

Bob in WW: Hey, thanks for the link on the Meguiar's PlastX …

Mark: I know oh so well about the people believing that you can turn out a custom piece for less than a production shop … About five years ago a lady contacted me about making a headboard that had allot of detail in some carving and string inlay that she saw in a catalog. Well of course the material cost was about the same as production run piece, and when I added the labor she blew a gasket at the total … Yep, my truck runs on air, I get my groceries for free and there is no electric bill either, So why should I charge labor??

Hey, Ya'll be safe in what you do, and above all please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

BREAKING NEWS ALERT (kinda)!

I just happened to look out my window and noticed that the street was damp. Not wet, mind you, but damp. Thinking that this was odd since it wasn't in the morning forecast, I took another look at the weather sites online. Okay, they're now saying a 60 percent chance of rain, starting in about half an hour. The radar shows a pretty significant patch of green (rain) mixed with yellow, orange and red, which means it'll be coming down pretty good if it comes down at all. This wouldn't be the first time they've predicted rain that never fell.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

24 deg already and maybe up to the mid 30's later. All cloudy now, not the bright sunshine we had the last couple days.

Ok DBob now we need an update. Did it rain or moisturize in some form out there?


----------



## dawsonbob

A dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable peachy-keen morning to all,

74 degrees under partly cloudy skies is the predicted high for today here in San Diego. Yesterday's breaking news … wasn't. News, that is. I got all excited to see dampness on the street, but their call for rain in the afternoon didn't pan out. None. Zilch. Zero. Nada. Nothing to see here folks, move along. The weather sites this morning listed it as a "Trace." That's all it was - a trace. My mistake. The sky didn't fall, and there was no wolf. No rain, either, dang it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a dazzlingly delightful, pleasingly pleasureful, fabulously favorable peachy-keen day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

70% chance of .09 inches in WW today. Not sure why they would say such a thing. Sometimes we have dew heavier than that.

DBob,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bright sunshine and 48 right now. More of the same tomorrow. Cooler and sunny again on Friday. There's a rumor of a stray snow flake this weekend.

DBob, did it rain….did it snow? We need to know. Also, how was your 3 quarts of dinner?

I get to work for Cindy today. She did buy me a bbq baked tater from the trailer across the street. I think thats all the pay I will get for this day. Maybe tomorrow she will buy me a bigger tractor. Maybe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gotta love Mickeysoft! I just had to reboot to get the touch pad to work ;-( At least I haven't seen the blue screen death yet.

DBob, Things must have gotten all sorted out in North and South Elbonia. Parts must be installed and everything working normally. I see the adjective generator is back up and running.

You are welcome GMike. I still haven't driven it on a dark road. Anybody else notice a difference in the amount of light ?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, your heavy dew would be real rain down here. Pathetic, I know, but that's the way it is.

Bill, nope, never did drop any more dampness. That little trace was it. As far as 3 quarts of dinner, well, that would be a bit beyond my ability to eat. I did, however, make about 4 cups (cooked) of rice in my brand new 3 quart Instant Pot, and it came out just as good as when I use my rice cooker, and in only about 1/3 the time. I eat a lot of rice and beans, and that little Instant Pot will be a great help. I might mention that I already have both 6-quart and 8-quart electric pressure cookers, which are fine for larger things, but just not convenient for meals for one person. In an electric pressure cooker, I can knock out a pot roast- with vegetables - in around 40 to 45 minutes. I love those things.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evenin' gang,

I've been hulling pee-cans all day, and hardly can type, cause my fangers are sore…..Not gonna give a weather report today, cause it's just like yesterdays…..no change at all…..I've got a big box full of pee cans, and have hardly made a dent in them….I'll keep plugging away at them till I get 'em…..

Mark…. I really like the belt you did….It's a beauty…..There is some real talent right there, boy…I found a few pictures of some guitar straps and things I did in the past in my port folio for people…I'll try and post them….

dawsonBob….Hope that grub tasted good using your new cooker….We have an old pressure cooker that was my wife's grandma….Still works good…when she uses it….it ain't electric…cook stove….

Bill… Hope Cindy didn't work you too hard….I'm skeptical about the tractor…..may a large pizza…!!!!

It's about supper time, so I'll say adios for now….More to come later….!!


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Was a nice 40 deg today with sunshine mostly.

Going to a local wood turners meeting tonight. Been playing with all my new accessories for the lathe chuck and thought maybe I could learn how to use them right.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, those old stovetop pressure cookers are a pain to use, and scary, too. Break down and buy her an electric one, and she'll use it a lot more. Just throw the ingredients into the pot, push a button or two, and that's it. It'll beep when the food's ready. I like easy, good tasting food, myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back to work at the office. Cindy has not mentioned buying me a tractor yet. Weird.
It was 26 out the door this am. I think summer is over.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

20 deg here this morning so far and up to 30 later. Then in the 40's for a few days. Hope it is decent tomorrow as we need to make a quick trip to SD and back. About a 700 mile round trip.

Went to the wood turners meeting and show and tell last night. I learned I have a lot to learn. Those people do some nice work.

Just buy a tractor Bill, she will understand.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, Bill. Buy the tractor you want. It's easier to beg forgiveness than permission!!!

I want to kick an idea around with you all. I'm hoping to build a Roubo work bench after the first of the year. I've watch a lot of videos on the subject. Several suggest using dominos to hold the boards in place. I'm to cheap to buy a domino cutter and am kicking the idea of a router jig to cut the slot. It might be a little more time consuming but it should work. The other thing is it would be a whole bunch cheaper.


----------



## dawsonbob

May a stupendously sensational, breathtakingly glorious, incredibly spectacular, whizbang wonder of a morning be yours,

70 kinda coolish degrees here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies. That may change to partly sunny at any time. Those darned skies are tricky like that.

Bill, that is strange. Have you tried leaving magazine ads with pictures of the tractor you want laying around in places she'll see them? Would you settle for a bean and cheese burrito with an order of fries? I'm sure she would go for that if it would make you happy.

BBob, I've read several articles that talk about doing just that, and I'm pretty sure they make biscuit type things to use with router slots. I think I saw them at Rockler, but I'm not 100 percent sure. Maybe one of the other guys will know. Have you tried Googling it?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, breathtakingly glorious, incredibly spectacular, whizbang wonder of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't tried the magazine ad thing, but that might work. I leave the ads with prices for new tractors and when she says, no way, I tell he what a used one will cost. Trouble is that she's smarter than me.

I've never built a roubo before, but I'm sure biscuits would work. As with other glue ups, its the glue that does the work of holding it together. The dominos or biscuits or other are mainly just lining things up. You can get a slot cutter to make a slot to fit biscuits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Triton makes a doweling joiner that drills two dowel holes at the same time and works just like a biscuit joiner. Its only $200 as compared to the minimum 900 for a festool. LJ Monte Pittmann uses it a lot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, 42 to 52 in WW today, 70% chance for .02". Yesterday the 70% was lightly dropping the .02 while I was cleaning fir needles and moss out of the gutters. Something broke at the weather department. The .02 turned into .5, so I gave it up. Might finish today.

B Bob, I would not buy the Domino. Too many other alignment processes. I would probably dowel or hand cut.

Bill, You might get a really big Christmas Tree this year.Hate.to see you miss out if the tractor won't fit under it ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's just another gorgeous day here in the cactus patch, with the temp right at 83° at early afternoon, taking a late lunch today as I was doing some finish work and didn't want to stop … The partly cloudy skies burned off and I see blue …

Bbob you might want to consider using your hand held router and a straight bit to cut your domino's ... Use a piece of MDF and cut a slot in it the size of a rub collar that you have … the slot would be long enough to cut the slot size you want. I use 1-1/4" ... Now you want to make your slot just like a mortise, in steps, and deep enough to hold half of the domino that your going to make next. (I made a couple of them and added a fence or other rigs to the jigs (say that real fast three times) for different uses and set ups.
I resaw a piece of 1-1/4 wide X 3/4" thick stock and run it thru the planer till it's 1/4" thick, Then I knock off the corners with a block plane. (They don't have to be exact) Then cut them to length (I use allot of 1-1/2" pieces).
Now, if your minds eye created a mortise and a domino of the same size, we did well.
The idea here is that you can do the same thing as the domino machine for about $800 less, yes it takes two extra steps, but heck I'm retired and I have all day .

Bill M: Kubota has a deal right now that is incredible, 0 down, 0 interest, for up to 60 months … Then you will have a tractor newer than mine and you can say Nanner, nanner.

Well it's time for the safety talk again, be safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, gratifyingly great, incredibly terrific, matchlessly magnificent morning to everyone,

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Not sure why, but there's no mention of rain or snow in the forecast.

Happy Marine Corps Birthday to all my Marine Brothers and Sisters today, the 242nd anniversary of our Corps. Semper Fi.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, gratifyingly great, incredibly terrific, matchlessly magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is an appealing notion, a brand new tractor, but then I will not be able to buy a new truck any time soon. When my choice is a new tractor or a new truck, I will choose the truck. I can drive an older tractor all day long.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice day for a drive. 720 miles round trip, 3 states, a lot of visiting and still got home in time for Friday date night # 475. Even raided LJ's Monte Pittman's wood pile and brought some home. Now to find a place to store it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a brite and sun shiny day. Temps are a little cooler than I like but it's better than snow. The temp is 26 warming up to 36.

We moved into our new house and had our first night sleep here last night. We moved just the things that we had at our son's place into our new place. By the time we got done, we were beat. Now we have to empty the storage units and find places to put things. Now that we are here, we are finding things to repair, fix and replace. But, we knew that coming into this house. Maybe not as much replacing but, what the heck. I slept great for the first time in weeks. I took some pictures of the garage so I can show you the blank canvas I have to work with. But, that's gonna come when I can get a chance to work on it. I want to do it right.

*FF Bill*, Just break a few of those $20's out and go buy the darn tractor. It will pay for itself soon enough with all the lumber you're gonna cut up. And, the beautiful furniture you're gonna make.

*Burly Bob*, I hope you get this work bench made right the first time cause I wanna make one someday and I'll follow your lead.

Well guys it's time for me to follow my wife around the house and repair the things that she finds broke. LOL She's got me putting contact paper in the kitchen drawers and cupboards today. Yay! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A simply stellar, fabulously fine, delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, peachy-keen morning to all,

71 degrees beneath mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Happy Veterans Day to all, as we remember all who served, or are still serving, to keep us free.

Don, it's been a long and frustrating time for you, but finally, you can say "I'm home." 'bout time.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a simply stellar, fabulously fine, delightfully splendid, astonishingly fantastic, peachy-keen day.


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially special, phenomenally fabulous, exceedingly exceptional, dazzlingly delightful morning to all y'all,

70 degrees under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially special, phenomenally fabulous, exceedingly exceptional, dazzlingly delightful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a cool cloudy day today, but I get off tomorrow and have 4 days off and I don't work OT for a month. Good, because I'm burned out on OT.

One of the other BCs is at my house doing some skid steer work so I can get my mill set up. He is doing this for me, because I will be milling his logs for him later. I hope to get very close to milling this week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice sunshine here today. A little frosty this morning but got up to 44 this afternoon. Maybe up to 60 tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's overcast with a slight drizzle coming down. The temp is 36 with a high of 41 expected.

Guys, we've been in the house for about 4 days now and we've been moving things out of storage a little bit at a time. We were sitting on lawn chairs for the last few days. Yesterday we got some real chairs to sit in and what a difference that makes. We ordered a new couch which will be delivered Thursday. We've been trying to order internet/cable and that has been a real trip. AT&T wants us to give them my SS number. So, we cancelled and tried to get the local cable company and the same info is required. We told them we would go to the office and give that information. Both people had an foreign accent. The had to argue with me and told me that the office would require the same information. I told him that at least I would be looking at the person who took my info. I can't wait till I can just sit and enjoy a cup of joe while sitting on the porch. I'm just too old for this crap. I long for the good old days when things were easier.

Well, I've gotta go for now. We have to take the grand child to the school to get her enrolled. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The days of businesses needing our social security number need to co e to an end. We do not even give it doctors offices anymore. They do not need it. ATT wants it….they don't need it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been MIA for a couple of days, as I've got nothing exciting to report…same crap…different day…..It's been kinda mild around here as far as the weather goes….It was 41 at java time, with plenty of clabber, very little wind, and it's looking more and more like rain….but none is forecast for now….The high will be 53…...
I've been busting pee-cans for the last couple of days, as there is no fishing, boating, or woodworking going on yet…I started with a big grocery sack full, and I'm about half way done….Just taking my time ,as it wears a little on my shoulder, so I go kinda slow….At least it keeps the boredom down some…..


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper, double-ducky honey of a morning to all,

72 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Come to think about it, it might be mostly sunny skies. Anyway, skies are involved, somehow. I'm sure of that.

Don, happy to hear that you're in and starting to get things sorted out. I'm with Bill; too many people who don't need our social security number think they're entitled to it anyway. Why? For what reason do they want it? Smells fishy to me.

Rick, do the pecans never end? Do you shell them in your sleep now?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper, double-ducky honey of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey you guyyyys. It was a cloudy start today, but turned into a perfect day to work on my sawmill site. I got one load of rock today and I'll get more tomorrow. Then I can put up the carport. After that I'll build a platform for the mill. Then I'll finally set up the mill for use. Still on the hunt for a tractor. Thought I had one located, but somebody beat me to it.

My dad has picking and cracking pecans for almost 2minths now. He's done picking them, but still has more to crack. His fingers are stained jet black. They have two trees, but only one produced this year. Still, this is their biggest year yet if only from one tree.


----------



## BurlyBob

No rain today snow pack is building ever so slightly but way ahead of years past.

I've got a full day of sanding cabinet doors. Will I ever get this job done. I spent a good part of yesterday switching out a bent up running board on my pickup. There frequently seems to be chores that get in the way.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning wood rats,

The good word this morning is: Rain..!!!!.. I rose to get my first cup of sheep dip, looked out to check the temp, and it was coming down…slightly and slowly….The temp was 43 at 7:40, with plenty of clabber, and ain't gonna be no sunshine today…The high will get to 55….there again questionable..!!! I hope some moisture can get through all the zillion leaves on the ground….

dawsonBob…..Yep….the pee-cans will finally come to an end….You just have to keep steady at it….I'm down to about 1/4 of a sack, so I'll see daylight before too long….I figure I'll get about 3-1 gallon bags….That's a lot of nuts..!!!! These are medium size, so they move pretty quick…I wish they were paper shell, but alas….just glad they ain't natives….those are way too small….Anyway, I'll stay on top of them till complete….

Bill…..Just keep steady after it, and you'll get that mill all set up and ready for use before too long…One thing I know about pee-cans…..the more rain they get, the better they produce….What kind of peecans does your dad have…?
Well….speaking of peecans, I better get crackin'


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

34 deg. out this morning and rain showers. Maybe get to 44 later.Make for some good wrecks the way people up here drive.

I like pecans but not sure if I had to crack that many maybe they wouldn't be one of my favorites.

Have several more cabinet doors to make and a couple drawers. My buddy with the rentals is like job security.


----------



## dawsonbob

An utterly sensational, wildly wonderful, mega marvelous, finest of all possible mornings to everyone,

78 degrees beneath mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. We're having a slight "heat wave" for the next few days. Looks like it should be right in my comfort zone.

Pecans, pecans, pecans. I've never shelled a pecan in my life, but I love 'em once they're shelled. All this talk of pecans makes me want to order a pie from the store. Think I will. See what you guys have done? You've created a pecan pie gobbling monster.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an utterly sensational, wildly wonderful, mega marvelous, finest of all possible days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He has two Rick. The one that had nuts this year has shells a little over 1" and the other has shells about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2" long.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob…..I can't believe you've never cracked a pecan…..Man, I've cracked 2 tree loads fiull….It's a lot of work, but the reward is at the end…..either for cooking, or just crabbing a handful, and munching down on them…..Out on our farm, we'ed saddle up a couple of horses, throw a couple of handfuls of pecans in our pockets, and go ride the fence line, and checking on cows…..Keep you from starving to death till you got back…..Nothing wrong with a good pee-can pie…..My wife makes one that's to die for….Learned it from her mom…

Bill…..The ones I've been cracking are called Stuarts (I think)...That sounds like one you are describing, and the other is a long paper shell….Some people called them natives, but we never did….


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, they don't grow around here (although they apparently grow some up in the Central Valley). All the pecans I get are already shelled and in cans or bags, but none that need shelling. We have palm trees everywhere but, alas, no pecans.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly fantabulous, doubly delightful, mega marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a morning to all,

78 pretty nice degrees under partly cloudy, or mostly sunny, skies on yet another snowless day here in San Diego. Not a pecan tree in sight.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly fantabulous, doubly delightful, mega marvelous, perfectly perfect perfectness of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained and stormed a bit last night and this morning, but this afternoon it cleared and became very nice. Did some work on carport/sawmill site. Going to look at and maybe buy a tractor loader tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've turned the corner. I got all the cabinet doors done and the first Danish oil on them. The end is in sight. Thank the good Lord!

I kinda stirred the pot on LJ's tonight!! Check out the projects tab and see what I post on the hammer and sickle key chain. I'm thinking I'm gonna get blocked by the fellow who posted that project. Sucks to me sometimes…but not this time!!!

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

It's been a rainy, dreary day here in the mountains….About 5:00 a.m. I heard it thunder and lightening, and then the rain starting coming down…..It was 48, and continued to rain all day till about 4:00 or so, then it quit….Very clabbered, damp, and just a fall day…..I went to the shop to finish up the peecans…Got them all done, cleaned the area, and took a couple of pictures once they were bagged up….I got nearly 3-1 gallon bags….So….we have plenty of nuts to do what ever with…..Here's a couple of pictures of my effort: I have to say they taste pretty dang good, too….!!!!!
The high today got up to 58, but I think the rain is gone for now…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Glad to hear you're finally getting on top of the cabinet doors, etc….You're on the down hill drag , and getting close to finishing, sounds like….I like Danish oil….

As far as stirring the pot: You didn't say or do anything wrong in my book….You have your opinion just like everyone who posted theirs….I wouldn't worry about it….he's a newbie anyway, so no big deal…They all have to learn the ropes on this sight…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Take a gander at these beauties…!!! That's some good munching there, boy….lol…You can't find them like that in a store…!!! Don't you wish you had some pecan trees out in your neck of the woods, or no woods, in your case….lol…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I'll bet you're happy to have the end of those cabinets in sight. As far as getting banned for your post about the hammer and sickle, they'll probably ride me out of town on a rail, 'cause I just had to chime in right after you with even stronger words.

Rick, those really are some beauties, and it looks like enough to last for awhile, too! It does make me wish we had some pecan trees around here, instead of all these worthless palm trees. No matter how hard I try, I'll never get even a single pecan off of a palm tree. Bummer.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wonderfully wonderful, fantastically fantabulous, gloriously gorgeous, sensationally superb morning, everyone,

81 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Off to the VA this morning. Be back later.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a A wonderfully wonderful, fantastically fantabulous, gloriously gorgeous, sensationally superb day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

41 deg. here already headed for the mid 50's today. With a 40% chance of rain / snow showers this evening.

Rick at least now you get the benefit of all your work cracking those nuts. Looks good.

Glad you won the battle BBob. Always a good feeling.

Working on more cabinet doors here. Seems like I have to get another router bit for every job. Never the right profile. One would think after a hundred bits or so should be able to come close but not in my shop.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, you got me drooling for some pecan pie!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

After a cool start of 42 this morning, it's shaping up to be a fine day….It's now 52, and heading to 60…No clabber, and plenty of abundant sun….I spent a few minutes in the shop this morning cleaning up the table, emptying the trash can full of hulls, and just tiding up, and sweeping the floor…..After putting those bags with the rest of the bags I've cracked in the past (like last year), we now have 15-1 gal. bags of pecans…..They will last for a few years once frozen…..

Mark…..Yep, you're right…I'll reap the benefits of those nuts for a long, long time….One doesn't realize how many pecans you can get in a paper bag from the grocery…..!!!!

BurlyBob…..When my spouse makes me a pie, I'll try to remember to enjoy it with you in mind…..!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and damp in WW today. On phone, laptop in the hospital again :-(( I won't say much pecking on this little screen.

Looks like the pecans are ready to ship Rick, Do you need my addtess?


----------



## dawsonbob

LOL!


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, Rick, are you happy now? After a miserable - but productive - day at the VA, I was ready for a treat. What did I get? Well, after your incessant talk of pecans, what else could I do: I bought a pecan pie. Yummy. Are you sure you don't work for the pecan industry?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and 41 this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather is certainly changing for the worse and getting colder by the day. Winter is coming.

I can't talk for long as we are going to get our mail then go to the storage unit to get more of our belongings so we can stuff them in the house. We got our couch and internet/cable set-up yesterday. Everyday we're finding things wrong with our house but, those are things I can repair in time. Everywhere I look I see boxes upon boxes lining the walls. Talk about stress, knowing I have more boxes to get from storage. We had planned a big day of moving with help from our kids on Saturday. But, moving day is cancelled for because the weather is going to be so terrible. Too bad too, cause our kids took off work to help us out. So, now we're gonna do a little bit at a time by ourselves.

Well, I've gotta go for now. I'll talk later. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little cooler here today. 33 now and only get up to 40 later.

I knew Rick was a nice guy but I did not know he would share pecans with his friends.

Hang in there Don. Enjoy the house. Too bad the weather is not co-operating. When we moved a year and a half ago we had every kind of weather there is. 7 trips and everyone was snow, rain, wind, or just sunshine.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The good word for the day: Clabber…!!! And I mean clabbered over heavily…It was 51 at wake up time, and the high will be 65….Nice…!!! When I rose for my morning first cup, the coffee maker had died, or was dying…It had made about 1 cup….Bummer….I knew it was on its last lag, since we've had it for 5 years….But I got one cup (my wife didn't get any…she was p.od. that I beat her to it).....I've been running vinegar through it, followed by fresh water…I may have got it….I hope….

Mark…..There will be NO sharing of my nuts….I will reap the benefits of my harvest for myself…..and the spouse…...I found a picture of a leather project I did several years ago for a guy who was a musician, and played the Dobro (resiphonic guitar)...He too was a bluegrasser, and wanted a belt and buckle…The buckle was a kit from Tandy, so I carved and stamped it for him….it was tedious work being soo small…it turned out ok, and he was happy with it, so that's what counts…...Here it is: This was years ago when I was just learning….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Just had to ask Rick. Bob in WW started that way of thinking !!!

That is a nice buckle. I have made several of those kits and yes they are small to get details looking good. For just a learner that is a good job lacing. Some people who have years of experience can not make the double loop stitch look like that. Usually can see where they started / stopped easily. You done good !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Starting the day off busy with a vehicle accident and then a sad heroin overdose.
It was cold this morning with some fog. Supposed to be in the 50's today. We'll see bout that.

I passed on the tractor I went to look at yesterday. Way too big for my needs/wants. Gonna try to make do with my little Kubota for now and put together a few rigs to help load logs and pull logs out of the woods.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Still stuck on pecking on the phone. sunny out with a few clouds.

Rick that is good lacing, I can't see the end either.

Mark, I wasn't sure Rick was sharing and not trying to pressure him, just wanted my address first I line just in case ;-)

Good luck Don. We just moved mom last year and I am recovered enough from the Topamax Disaster to start working on that mess. I think I would rather move.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly exquisite, phenomenally fabulous, stupendously sensational, maximally marvelous morning to all,

74 degrees here in San Diego today, with cloudy skies in the morning, but sunny skies in the afternoon. Or was it the other way around? Sometimes I'm not too rememberfull. Well, anyway, there will be skies, which is a good thing to have above you.

Don, just hang in there and bit by bit you'll git 'er done. After all you've gone through so far, this part should be a cakewalk.

Rick, a man should protect his nuts.

Bill, there are better ways to start a morning.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly exquisite, phenomenally fabulous, stupendously sensational, maximally marvelous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The words for today: Very windy….!!! It's blowing 15- 25 mph, and scattering leaves all over the place, and piling more of them on my property from the woods around me…..Nasty..!!! It was a warm 68 at coffee time, and I'm now starting my second pot….So…. with lots of wind, lots of clabber, and winds from the NW, it kicks up the humidity to 60%....But….That's all changing this afternoon, when a cool front will move in and start dropping the temps as the day goes along…The lows in the morning will be in the mid 30's….

Thanks guys for the comments on the buckle…..I made that about 30+ years ago when I was really into leather working…..That was prolly the last thing I tried to lace, and have long since forgot how to do it..!!!!

That's all I have for now…..You guys stay frosty….I'll keep checking to see if anyone post comments….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine here today and no wind. 30 deg. early and maybe get to mid 40's later

Been busy trying to match stain colors this morning. Hard to get the color right when the original was MDF with a picture of wood on it !!


----------



## dawsonbob

An indescribably delightful, exceedingly exceptional, fabulously fine, marvelously marvelous morning to all,

75 pleasant degrees under sunny skies will be the order of the day here in San Diego today. Nice. Very nice. Okay, it could be a little nicer if it were 2 or 3 degrees warmer, but I'm not going to quibble over a couple of degrees.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an indescribably delightful, exceedingly exceptional, fabulously fine, marvelously marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 73° this morning at 0800. The last I looked it was 41°. It's been blowing hard and raining off and on. Miserable day outside. Don't go out there.
Took the day off to be home with the family. We collected bags for scouting for food this morning. Then we cleaned in the basement where Liam's new bedroom will be. Later we will go out to dinner with friends. Not a bad day even with the weather as it is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50 and sunny in W W ;-))


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 46 today with sunshine. Nice day !! Down to 35 now.

Finally got time to finish the picture frames I started a month ago. Had extra time because I run out of oak and forgot my store is closed Sat. afternoon. Maybe get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Had the grandson's here today, a 3 year old and a 4 month old. They are gone now, at last peace and quiet. Such a relief. I totally understand what Don had to put up with, Whew!

It's turning colder here. Might see some rain and snow for the next few days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

It's a bright sunny morning here in the mountains, but a cool start to the day….It was 42, with plenty of sun, a few whispy clabbers, and the wind finally laid down to a slight cool breeze of about 2 mph…..I'm just taking it esay, and drinking my joe, as I woke up with a bad back attack, so I'm always S.L.O.W. to get going…..The high will get to 51…...no rain or snow around here….!!

Bill…...Sounded like a fun day with the family and friends, especially when there's grub involved..You can't go wrong with a good meal…..

BurlyBob…..Sometimes you've just got to have relief after the grand younguns' have been there….Been there, and done that….I'm glad mine are grown….Sometimes I wish they hadn't grown up so fast….Peace and quiet are very important to old people…lol…!!! Where you live, I would expect nothing less than cold weather for your neck of the woods..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Supposed to rain 1/4" today and another tonight. A wet fee days ahead.

I got my laptop back last evening. I am returning it for repair today. The issues have been on going for about 9 months. They sold us a fix or replace guarantee. It will be interesting to see if they do either.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly spectacular, breathtakingly glorious, ultra peachy-keen, magnificent masterpiece of a morning,

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We should be in the high 80's or low 90's for Thanksgiving on Thursday. Not only the bird will be roasting.

WWBob, most of the "fix or replace guarantees" I've seen have been more like "fixless and ignore guarantees." If they can't fix the problem with a few good whacks, they'll string you along till you get tired and give up on whatever it was that needed fixing.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly spectacular, breathtakingly glorious, ultra peachy-keen, magnificent masterpiece of a day,


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Rick I think we have the same weather here. 42 deg and cloudy here early. May get to 50 later. No snow or rain here for awhile at least.

Last night this computer needed to update and shut down so left it on when we went to bed. This morning when I turned it on it took 2 hrs. to finish the updates. They lied to me !!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 31 and climbing to 45 today with clear sky's for the rest of the week. Yesterday it was miserable to say the least. It was bitter cold out all day long and windy with snow flurry's for most of the day.

We finished up the moving yesterday and it was difficult to say the least. With the promise of 3 helpers only two showed up and moving the desk I'm sitting at made it extremely difficult to move in the house not to mention the rest of the household items. This old man is tired and sore today. I don't think there is one part of my body that doesn't hurt. But, the good news is we are finished finally. As you can imagine, everything is scattered everywhere. You can't move without tripping over something.



















This is my shop or should I say, my starting point. It's a mess now and will probably take me all winter to get it straightened out. But it will give me something to do while it snows this winter. And my wood, that's another issue. It's outside and will be under a tarp for the rest of the winter. That bothers me more than anything else because I won't be able to keep it dry. It's too big of a stack to sticker it but, at least it will be covered and I have the wood.

Well boys, thanks for all the support. It did help me more than you can imagine. I'm outta here for now, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice 44 deg. here this morning headed for 50. Then rain and snow tonight and 23 deg. That will be fun.

Glad you have everything moved Don. It is a lot of work but I enjoyed setting up the shop after we moved. Had time to lay it out in a more useful arrangement.

I am off to the wood store to get some oak and whatever else wants to come home with me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats Don the final move. Now you can take your time at your own pace in peace and quiet.

It's raining here and I've got a slow day in the shop planned.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

It started out a little nippy this morning when I rose for my java….it was 39, with plenty of sun, very little wind, low humidity, and the high will get to 59…..I still have plenty of leaves on my place, but the last couple of days have moved them around some, and blown some back across the road into the woods…all in part due to the high winds….



> Congrats Don the final move. Now you can take your time at your own pace in peace and quiet.
> 
> It s raining here and I've got a slow day in the shop planned.
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> - BurlyBob


 Me too, Bob…..Very slow day…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A gloriously gorgeous, dazzlingly delightful, fantastically fantabulous, wonderfully wonderful morning to all,

74 degrees here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies. It's pretty sunny though, in the parts that aren't cloudy. Seems to balance out nicely.

Don, finally you have a place to call your own. It looks like there'll be plenty of sorting to keep you occupied for awhile.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a gloriously gorgeous, dazzlingly delightful, fantastically fantabulous, wonderfully wonderful day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Twas a rainy/showery day and it is continuing in to the evening. I pretty much puttered around the shop and got a few small chores out of the way in preparation of some finishing on the cabinets. I've had this reindeer project on my to do list for some time. It's one of those pooping reindeer thingy's. I had "Stick in the Mud" enlarge it from the original copy off the internet. This one is right at 15" tall. Now I get to figure out how to make the thing work. Thankfully I've got loads of time and no pressure for a rush job.

I just looked at the preview. Damn it don't look to bad. I took the photo of the thing laying on it's side as I don't have it all assembled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It was about 29 this am and made it to about 57 today. I spent most of the day building forms for the concrete for the mill and carport. Concrete is coming tomorrow afternoon. I'll be by myself with the truck driver. Hope it goes OK. Should be able to get the carport up next week and get the mill in place. Excited about that.

BBob, that deer looks like it needs to poop. You better hurry.

Don, I can already see your shop taking shape. I found an apron to send ya. It's not an old one, but it's a stlouis beer one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It did not rain as much as I thought, but they say we still got the 1/2". About 50 today. Laptop is home, seems to be working fine. I just have to use a different procedure turning it off. They told me this has happened during updates sometimes since Windows 97!

Raindeer looks good BBob. Hope you get him pooping candy ;-)

Bill, Are you pouring a slab or footings?

Glad you got your foot in the door Don.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's shaping up to be a pretty nice day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp at wake up was 42 and will rise to 47. Yesterday it got up to 50 with plenty of sunshine!

Yea guys, I'm glad it's over but every time I look in the garage, I want to cry cause I can't use my tools. There are things missing that I just can't find and know it's in that pile of stuff. I appreciate all the well wishes from you guys. And yes, it will be fun setting up the shop this winter. I'll keep you posted as I move through the ocean of debris.

*FF Bill*, Thanks for the apron. New or old, it doesn't matter, they are all cool.

*Burly Bob*, I have a picture for you. I inherited a pooping moose that my uncle made several years ago. I never tried it but, he said it works. I'd like to make one myself but, I haven't gotten around to it yet.










Well, I think I'm gonna tear into some stuff. The wife has two doctor's appointments today so I don't have much of a window to do some work. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little skiff of snow and a little cool here this morning. 23 deg. but maybe up to 45 later. Bright sunshine should make the white go away by afternoon.

Cool project BBob. Looks like fun with the bandsaw and scroll saw. Don your moose looks cool too !


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At coffee time (7:20), it was 40 with quite a bit of clabber in the sky, very little sun, and now it's clabbered up worse….but no rain is forecast…..The high will get to 58-59, depending on who you believe in the weather department…..As usual, not a lot happening around here….I need a project, or the ability to do one…..!!!

My son and daughter-in-law will be coming in tonight around supper time for the T.G. festivities…..I guess all the grandkids are too old to come, too, as them being grown, have their own lives to live…..so just us four…..That means less mouths to feed….lol….!! We'll just eat good, watch movies, and play games….You guys ever play Mexican Train.? or Chicken Foot, or something called Double 15 dominoes..? Fun..!!!

BurlyBob…..When you get the pooping moose finished, I'll be anxious to see how it works…..Since Don has one, too, who came up with this idea…?? What is it supposed to poop..? Candy….? Like Bob (WW) said..? I'm not sure I'd want to eat anything that came from a moose's butt…!!! But still a neat project, anyway….!!

Bill…..Sounds like your mill and concrete projects are coming along nicely….Your new mill will have a good home….Are you going into the milling business for prophet or pleasure..? Or both..?

Mark….Starting to turn cold up in your neck of the woods….Hunker down and get ready…It's coming..!! Done any leather projects lately..? All you guys up North do the same….Be prepared….!!! Ok….Later, y'all..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 40 at sunrise. Now It's 58° with full sun. Nice day.
Concrete is coming afternoon sometime. Pouring footings the full length of the carport, plus a slab about 17×7 for the mill.

Rick, I would certainly plan to make a little money from the mill. I may sell a little lumber when I have extra and will invite people to bring their logs for me to cut. Not sure if I'll charge by the hour or board foot.

I have to work on thanksgiving day, but the next day we will head to Branson with my sister and her family, plus some friends camping with us. Should be fun. Maybe a little fishing.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Another crappy night's sleep. Awake at 3am till 5:30a fall back to sleep awake at 8:30. Finally dragged my tired self out to get some coffee. Might have to start taking something. It's 5 nights of 7 have I this issue.

Well it's rainy here and the snowpack is growing ever so slowly. However nothing on the valley floor where I live. I'm at 3800 and it's a good 6-700 feet higher up the hillside.

That reindeer is suppose to push candy out the back end when you bob the head. RedOak built one or should I say 3 before he got one to work correctly. He said Skittles worked best, others have posted jelly bean and M&M's not so much. We'll just have to see how it all works out in the end. (That's a pun and I meant to do that!)


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly sensational, maximally magnificent, ultra super duper, way cool, marvelous masterpiece of a morning to all,

86 very warm degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Gonna be a hot one for Thanksgiving, but that's not unusual around here. Why, I recollect one year that the turkey defrosted and cooked itself while it was sittin' on the table. Not only that, but it stuffed itself and made its own gravy. It was a warm one that year, that's fer darn sure, and that Butterball-Ultra was one talented turkey.

Bill, good luck with the concrete.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly sensational, maximally magnificent, ultra super duper, way cool, marvelous masterpiece of a day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Does everyone have big doings planned up for turkey day…? If so, please verify your intentions as to the festivities…!!! I know what I'm doing, as well s Bill stating what he's got plans for…..The rest of y'all….fess up..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanksgiving? Not feeling well enough this year to go out. Maybe I'll order a turkey pizza.

Do they even make such a thing? If they do, why? Whats wrong with good ol' pepperoni and sausage, I ask you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Concrete is done. Went well for being by myself. It helps when the driver is very helpful. Some just want to sit in their truck. This guy got in and out a lot and even raked some concrete for me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are staying home for Thanksgiving. Probably the two kids that live here will be over for dinner and just football after that.

Looks good Bill. Sorry I was no help.

Went to fire up the laser this morning and my computer decided it was having nothing to do with it. Spent the last several hours trying to get it back working. Just finishing what I hope will fix it. Had to get the tablet out to catch up on my reading. Looks like it is done now but without the laser program. Have to reload that now and a few pictures that I didn't get saved.

Update … I am happy now. Did not lose any pictures and it appears the laser software is all intact. Will find out in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I didn't catch the number but we are supposed to be in record rain.

Lucky break Mark. My laptop seems to be working OK now, first in time in about 9 months

WoW, a Topamax Moment, typing "in time" came out "itmne." ;-( Hardly a misspell ;-( At least I recognize them and know what I was trying to write. It was the pits when I didn't recognize and did not have any idea of what I was writing.

Concrete looks good Bill.

We will have daughter and 2 g-kids. Probably no football, SWMBO really gets upset about disrespecting the flag. She doesn't like football any way. All the wife beating by athletes on the news doesn't help matters. I won't go into any of their other transgressions ;-)

Eating Moose candy wouldn't bother me, but I doubt I could handle it if it was a Holstein cow with my background ;-)

One of the neighbors who was always asking for the makin's got one rolled for him by dad. When he lite it he said it tasted like horse sh8t. It was, but dad always wondered how he knew what horse sh8t tasted like? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

That was a good one Bob!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's starting out to be a nice day here in Mid-Michigan. Today it's 29 at wake-up and it's supposed to be 34 for a high.

Yesterday it started out nice and turned terrible. It was supposed to be sunny and warm all day and the rest of the week too, but some rain made it's way into the area and got my wood all wet. Since it wasn't gonna rain, I left my good wood uncovered and was gonna cover it later yesterday afternoon. The wife and I went to a couple of doctor appointments and that's when I discovered the sky's turning dark moving in from the southwest. I made it home late and hastily covered the wood pile while it was raining. I spent the rest of the afternoon cursing my poor decisions and working in the garage trying to sort through stuff. I found one of my tools broken. The boys that helped us move, don't know anything about tools or woodworking so they handled everything like it was already broke and made things worse. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful for their help, but at what cost.

*FF Bill*, that's a fine concrete job you did. But, why is there forms between the concrete slabs? Are you gonna leave the forms there permanently or take them out and fill in with more concrete?

*Dawson Bob*, I'm with you on the turkey pizza but, my son has an Italian Restaurant and makes pizza all the time. You should see some of the concoctions he comes up with or is requested to make.

Speaking of my son, that's where we are having our Thanksgiving dinner, at his RR. He throws a big bash for the family every year and throws in some new ideas for dinners too. It's a whole day of work for him and yours truly. I usually go there to help with whatever I can do. Besides Turkey, one of his main dishes this year is Pulled Pork with Hazelnut-maple Sauce, Fried Squash, Pumpkin Hush Puppies and much more. I can't wait to try the Pulled Pork.










Well guys, have a great Thanksgiving holiday. I hope all your blessing come to pass. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner sounds good Don.
I poured this concrete with the idea that I may undo it down the road, so I poured it in separate sections. The boards in between concrete will stay in place. They are treated wood. They don't go all the way down to the bottom, so there is connection of the concrete. It will just be easier to break up if the time comes. Down the road I can see me building an actual building there and relocate the mill.


----------



## dawsonbob

An ultra super peachy-keen, super-duper, double-ducky, uber honey of a pre-Thanksgiving morning to all,

92 uncomfortably hot degrees under mercilessly sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Don, I can just imagine some of the requests your son gets for pizza. There are a couple of Italian places around here that offer pastrami submarine sandwiches, which I love. If they also offered pastrami pizza, I'd be in heaven. I have to admit, pulled pork sounds pretty good too. Anytime at all for pulled pork. Yum!

Bill, the concrete looks good. It's a big help when you get a good driver.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an ultra super peachy-keen, super-duper, double-ducky, uber honey of a pre-Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 60 deg. something day here and plenty of sunshine. Even opened the shop doors for awhile.

Happy Thanksgiving to all from MT. Eat to much and enjoy the company. Thats what I am doing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy today in WW with sprinkles. It was 65, 58 predicted. The records are temp, not rain fall.

The other day I took mom to the grocery store. She is 90 and getting a little slow. I got a cart and waited for her at the door. I felt out of place and even a little embarrassed. I knew everyone was wondering what was wrong with me standing off to the side of the door rather than waiting in the middle with my cart cross ways. In side it was normal, everyone was doin' it. ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Happy bird days, guys…..Enjoy them vittles, eat lots of punkin' pie, then get a good nap afterwards…..We always do…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone from us in MT. Going to be a great 60 deg. day here with sunshine.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to all. Seriously crazy warm day here, sun, wind and headed to the mid 60's.

YA'LL HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy an astonishingly glorious, incredibly spectacular, mega magnificent masterpiece of a morning,

90 hotter than I'd like degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today.

May you all have the very goodest, most bestest Thanksgiving that's ever been had! Happy gobbler day to all!

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly glorious, incredibly spectacular, mega magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## Festus56

Rick in honor of your efforts with pecans I had two pieces of pecan pie today. Still over full !!

Got hot here today. Still almost 60 degrees out.


----------



## dawsonbob

I hope everyone had the very best Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll. It was close tom 60 and cloudy today.

I had a bite of pecan pie at Costco the other day during grazing. I could feel my teeth rotting so hat was enuf!

DBob, I had an ultra super peachy-keen, super-duper, double-ducky, double lucky Thanksgiving day. ;-) I wasn't quite sure what was going on then I remembered seeing this.


----------



## dawsonbob

A friend just brought me over some turkey drumsticks, dressing, potatoes and a slice of dutch apple pie. On top of the pastrami sub I had earlier, it's a thanksgiving to remember. I think I'll be stuffed for a couple of days, at least.

Maybe some of WWBob's ultra super peachy-keen, super-duper, double-ducky, double lucky Thanksgiving day drifted this far south ;-)

Burp.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I was counting my blessing and ran out of fingers and toes. Maybe some of the others drifted that far south.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, just as long as you have enough to make things better where you are. There's enough floating around down here to keep we Southerners happy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you young pullets,

Wow!!! Did we ever put on the feed bag yesterday…We eat like a couple of swines and swinettes…..Big butterball, sweet tatwrs, chicken and dressing, gravy….the works….Played games, (no football around here…we don't like it), watched a couple of good movies, and had desert later…..Bunch a porkers yesterday…!!! Good day…Hope everyone got their fill of groceries, and have pleny left over for a couple of more meals…..

It was 39 at coffee time, with lots of clabber in the sky, no wind, and the high will get to 70 (wow).....We are gonna take a road trip today and head up towards Branson…..Eat dinner, then let them women shop a little, and maybe go to Silver Dollar City (?)....My son and family will be heading back to Murfreesboro in the morning, so we'll go there for Christmas for more of the same groceries…..

That's all I have for now…..You guys enjoy this holiday with family and friends…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Now with the serious warming up around here and the rain our snow pack has fallen dramatically down to 45% of normal. Hopefully that will change in the next couple of weeks. It's a beautiful bluebird morning here.

"Stick in the Mud" wants to go out shopping. oh whoppee! Not something I'm looking forward to. Thankfully our little town is very limited that way. Only maybe 3-4 stores have anything worth looking at. It's nothing like the big city, Thank Goodness!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Going to be a decent day here with sunshine. Should get to the mid 50's they say. Broke records yesterday in MT, was up to 68 in the afternoon. Good thing because our furnace is not working right for some reason. Think the igniter went kaput.

And yes I did eat way to much yesterday but it was worth it !! And no shopping for us. We do not go to stores on this day.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy an incredibly spectacular, wonderfully wonderful, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning,

83 kinda nice degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. The ten-day weather forecast predicts nine more days of weather after this one. Sure hope they're right.

Hope everyone had the best Thanksgiving imaginable. Let's all do it again next year.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly spectacular, wonderfully wonderful, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone, we did indeed have a wonderful turkey day. 
My daughter was here last week so we had our Thanksgiving on Tuesday as she and her main squeeze had to go back to Seattle on Wednesday. 
Now here we are on Friday (and guess who's not out shopping) ... Just enjoying the clear blue skies and the mild 76° temps … kick back and enjoy …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Rick? Tell him I'm in Branson.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, Bill's in Branson.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Where's Rick? Tell him I'm in Branson.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I saw him going that way, but I don't think I can catch up with him.

Cloudy and near 60 in WW. I felt a single drop on my forehead. That doesn't count as rain in WW, but DBob probably would count it ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, nah, one drop doesn't qualify as rain, even around here. Now, two drops, on the other hand …


----------



## firefighterontheside

73° in Branson.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, Rick really is in Branson, or someplace called Silver Dollar City. How you could make contact, I don't know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been driving around and haven't found him. I'd have to pay $40 to get into silver dollar city. I texted the number I had, but that may have been a home number.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally heard from Rick. Turns out I couldn't find him in Branson because he didn't actually come here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Ah. Sorry for the misdirection. I was only going by his earlier post that said "We are gonna take a road trip today and head up towards Branson…..Eat dinner, then let them women shop a little, and maybe go to Silver Dollar City (?)." It's not the first time I've been wrong.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah DBob, I thought I read something like that. Doesn't he know he can't change his mind?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you turkey lovers,

It was 54 when we rose for our morning java, and sat and visited for a few minutes before my son and his crew left for home…..Very clabbered over, but now it's beginning to clear out and have sun….Very little wind at all, and the high will get to 74, if you can believe that…...A very nice day in store for my neck of the woods…!!!

Well… It seems I mislead you guys, especially Bill, I reckon….We had good intentions of going to Branson for the day, but my son wanted to go to Harrison to try and locate his grand mothers grave at the local bone yard, and trying to locate where she lived when he was a young lad ( 7 years old when she died ). He wanted to put some flowers on her grave, so after lunch we went looking. At the time (1971) they lived outside of Harrison, up a dirt road, and about 2 miles back in the woods…..We never found the house, but we did find the grave yard, and her grave…..She was buried along with all her brothers and sisters, so we did have success with that….After that, we started home about 5:30…...Whew!!! what a day…..That's why we didn't make it to Branson….!!! Sorry Bill….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Maybe up to the mid 50's today but it better hurry. After 10 o'clock and still only 35 here.

Some shop time and then another big meal this afternoon. Good eating here lately for sure!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally fabulous, gratifyingly great, sensationally spectacular, matchlessly magnificent morning to all y'all,

77 peachy-keen degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. They're predicting a 50% chance of showers for Monday morning. I'd think that more than 50% of the people who have to go back to work Monday would be taking showers in the morning, and why would the weather people care about that, anyway? Oh, wait, maybe they mean rain showers. Okay, now that would make sense, I guess.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a phenomenally fabulous, gratifyingly great, sensationally spectacular, matchlessly magnificent day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be the last warm day for awhile here. 53 now and mid 60 later then cool down for some time. May do some outside Christmas decorating today.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy a fabulously fine, extraordinarily exceptional, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a morning,

71 degrees under cloudy/foggy/sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Hope your day rates about a twelve on a scale of 1 to 10.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a fabulously fine, extraordinarily exceptional, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet day in WW. We were 4" above November normal with a week to go.It is still piling it on! Fitting recovery from the driest, hottest summer? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

We're suppose to get some in a day or three. Those warm temps and rain really washed a way the snow pack.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Stayed nice all night. Was 50 early and now is 54. A little breezy though and a chance of rain showers later.

Got all the outside Christmas decorations done yesterday. Usually wait until it is cold and snowing to do that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I've been awol for a couple of days due to nothing…!!! The son and crew left Saturday morning, and then I went and had breakfast with the fishing buds….Been feeling kinda poorly, so really haven't felt like getting on our thread…..It's been about the same weather her for the last day or two…a cool 40 in the mornings to the 60's in the day time…Nor rain, plenty of sun….Hope everyone had a nice T.G. holiday….Now get ready for the big one coming up…..Santy Clause…!!! Nothing going on here, so I'll close for now….Keep them post a comin' ,as we're slowly approaching 10,000….Won't be much longer…!!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An indescribably incredible, stunningly sensational, astonishingly spectacular, breathtakingly magnificent morning to all y'all,

64 degrees with cloudy skies in the morning, and sun in the afternoon. Now, about those morning clouds: they leak. That's right everyone, the streets are kinda wet. It isn't much of a wet, only about 0.01 inches, but it really did happen. I must confess that the weather people said that there was around a 30 percent chance of showers early this morning, but since they're known liars when it comes to rain in San Diego, well, I didn't believe it. Happily, I was wrong. Does this mean we might get some snow, too? Does it? Does it? Huh, huh, Does it?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an indescribably incredible, stunningly sensational, astonishingly spectacular, breathtakingly magnificent day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Busy weekend, had to work Thursday, yay. Started a bunch of projects, felt like I got nothing done.

It's been jacket weather here and kinda up and down.

There is never enough time to get anything done and then adulting and responsibility gets in the way.

Oh well. Sawdust still makes me happy, so bring it on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny this AM in WW going to about 50 today as it starts clabbering over.

DBob, You might have hope for snow. It has to snow somewhere doesn't it? Unseasonable warm here and only 45% snow at BBob's. It has to fall somewhere doesn't it?


----------



## BurlyBob

Clear skies, windy and mild here. My new WEN spindle sander showed up today. Bought it from Walmart. Free shipping and the lowest price I could find. All said and done it came in at a little over a Ben Franklin. Honestly couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob, I like your thinking. It does have to fall somewhere, so why not here? I'll start making plans for the ski lift right away!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently it's gonna snow in San Diego soon.
.....not here though….it unseasonably warm. Gonna be 71 tomorrow while I put up the carport and move the mill.
Mike, did you say you've got nothing to do? Come on over and help me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, if I didn't have to adult and work…I'd be there!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice cool rainy day here. Didn't add up to much but just stayed damp.

Just finished a raised panel door today for my customer that has rentals. Then he said he wants me to start a kitchen job as soon as I can. Some renters moved out and took a good share of the kitchen cabinets with them. All the upper cabinets, 2 base units and 4 drawers in one that they left. Plus all new countertops throughout.

After that my niece called and asked if I would build a crib for their baby expected in March. She wants a 3 in one convertible one. Crib, toddler bed and single as the youngin grows. Anyone ever made one or have ideas for plans for something like that?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mark, I believe I have seen them on here in projects in the past, but it was a long time ago.

DBob, For just an occasional snow a rope tow would probably do and be a lot cheaper ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

This morning it's unseansonaly warm for this time of year….It was 50 at coffee time (around 8:00)....Plenty of sun, no wind, and people all in my neck of the woods are burning leaves….I hate smelling burning leaves, especially oak leaves….It will get up to 70 degrees, and the forecast is for more of the same weather for a while…so not lot of change around here…No cold stuff in sight….It's supposed to rain tomorrow….I hope it does..

A few years ago I designed and built some guitar stands for my geetars…..They were solid Oak, and the yoke and body rest were lined with felt to protect the finish….Finished with poly, and highly buffed…..One of my wife's customers knew I worked the wood, so she asked if I could build her a couple for her husbands Christmas gifts, as he's a picker, too….I had 4 on hand, so I said I'd sell her them….My wife took them to her shop, and the lady bought 2, and is coming back for the other 2…..So I made a couple of nickels on that sale….Now I don't have any…So…..when my shoulder and back get better, I'll have to make some more…..Ahh….a project…I need one…

Mark….Sorry bud, I've never build one, or anything like it…So I can't help….Hope you get it figured out, or get plans….


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, that sounds like interesting project and a maybe a bit complicated.

There was frost on the pumpkin this morning. It's 9am and only 34. Might hit 45 and maybe a little rain or snow this evening.

DBob, if you want some snow come on up next month we just might have some and if not I know I can get you into some close by. At least I sure hope we start getting some.

Everybody have a great a day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be nice sunshine here today. Down to 20 last night but warming up good now. Might get up to 50 later.

Thanks guys. I found several crib projects like that. Now have a guy that is sending his unused plans. Just this once I might try to get an idea of what to do before I start. They are plans from Wood magazine a few years ago.

Another visit from my best customer. Picked up all the doors I had ready and brought me 4 more. At least all my new cabinet door router bits are paying for themselves.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Unseasonably warm here, dern near 70 on the drive to the salt mine and LOTS of sun.

Christmas projects are progressing, pictures are on the phone. Making sawdust after work, that's the life.

I'll get some in progress stuff up a little later, I've got to get them forwarded to myself.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly gorgeous, incredibly glorious, sensationally superior, all around magnificent morning to all,

71 degrees with partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. No rain, no snow. C'mon Mother Nature, we're waiting for a little (but not too much) excitement around here.

WWBob, well, I guess a tow rope would be cheaper, but we couldn't charge the tourists as much. I'll have to think about it.

BBob, thanks for the offer, but it has to be a certain kind of special snow that only falls in San Diego. It's glistening white and 72 degrees, and only falls on the second Tuesday of a week that comes before another week.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly gorgeous, incredibly glorious, sensationally superior, all around magnificent day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

a little mineral spirits to bring it to life








pre-sanding, the slats were not quite even








after sanding with the reclaimed barn wood edges


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks nice Mike. Do you have a drum sander?
I got the mill moved and the Saw-port halfway put up, then I ran out of time. Adulting is so inconvenient.
Mike already gave you my weather report.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My captions are out of order… Ran out of time to fix them too, darn.

No drum sander, but a ROS with a hard plate does a wonderful job. I lay the dust collector hose on the table in front of the work and go to town. It's not perfect, but does a good job of local dust collection.

Told the wife I wanted to build a downdraft table and she said do it. Now I have another tool to build.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have an extra little drum sander that you're welcome to use until I have a bigger shop to keep it in.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

OOOOH, that would be awesome Bill. I was talking to the SO the other day about building a drum sander with treadmill parts….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I brought Home an old treadmill once and saved parts to build a sander. In the end I just found a good deal on a drum sander and bought it. The treadmill went to my buddy who's a scrapper. The extra one I have is a 10/20. Not very big, but it'll do cutting boards.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, you make me so jealous!! I wish I had a piece of ground and access to the awesome woods you have!! I'd be happy as a pig in mud!!! I hope you have kick some serious butt with that set up!

I'm getting primed to order some 8/4 and 12/4 beech and a piece of 12/4 black walnut. I'd much prefer an honest 4"+ piece for the end caps but it's what I can get out here. I'm bound and determined to build a really nice ,beefy Roubo/European styled bench. I'm thinking something around 5" thick 7' long and 4 ' wide with a tool tray in the middle. I'm definitely buying Benchcrafted hardware. I've decided I need a really good bench and I deserve the best so by golly, I'm going to buy the best. It may take me all year but I'm going to have a good bench!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just a little wind and 40 deg. out now. Maybe a high of upper 40's for the next few days.

That will be a nice bench BBob. Nothing but the best is the only way.

I have an old pattern bench from a gold mine shop. It is around 100 yrs old, 9 ft. long and weighs over 500 lbs. It has a Emmert pattern vise on the front. I put a 12" tail vise on it a couple years ago. A pleasure to be able to clamp anything and work on it the way you want to.


----------



## Rick Dennington

This is my main work bench…..it's 101" long…..46" wide…...42" high…...4" thick…..2 vices…..storage cabinet underneath…...If you want to see the whole contents of my woodshop, go to My Workshop…..I also have 4 other benches…...


----------



## Festus56

I have looked at your shop Rick. It is sweet !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cooler today, only reaching the 50's. Cloudy, but little chance of rain.

Funny BBob, I feel like I'd give up the hardwoods to live out west in the mountains and only have conifers to mill.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick that is a nice looking bench and just about the right size.

It tried to snow last night and only sputtered. I seem to recall much more snow by this time last year. There's nothing on the forecast for the next 10 days either. Guess I can wait to sharpen my shovel later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Part of me wants to build a bench like that, but then the other part of me says, WHERE ARE YOU GOING TO PUT THAT???


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulosity of a morning to all,

70 degrees under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. No rain or snow in sight, as usual.

Bill, that's a really nice looking mill-port, with some nice land behind it.

Rick, that's a good looking bench. Looks like a fellow could get something done on a bench like that.

BBob, good luck with your bench build.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulosity of a day.


----------



## Goodman

mid 50's clear and sunny today same for tomorrow north florida


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cool this morning and overcast here in Mid-Michigan. We're expecting a little rain this morning when the cold front moves through. It's 35 now and is expected to reach 50 today. Tuesday was the pick of the week for weather, it got up to mid 60's with nothing but sunshine.

I have to start out by telling you guys, I wrote on here yesterday and was just about to close and something happened and the whole thing disappeared. The screen went blank. I was so peeved, I shut the whole computer down and walked away. But, today is a new day.

Welcome* Goodman*, I hope you can stick around for a while and give us your report from sunny Florida. Where in Florida are you from. My dad lived in Mayo on the Suwanee river.

The moving is slow going as you may expect. I have boxes and totes everywhere and slowly moving the empty totes into a small shed in the back yard. It's starting to look more like home. This weekend, my wife was frantic over not finding here "special" Christmas bulbs. So, I used a whole day looking for them in the mountain of boxes and totes we have in the garage. Nothing, nada, Zip, no bulbs to be found. The next morning she had woken with an epiphany as to there whereabouts. So, we looked where they may be and guess what, they were in the closet all along. She moved them herself so "she would know where they were" when she needed them. As you can see, that worked well. LOL

*FF Bill*, I like your set-up for your mill. I've known people that have had them, but I've never seen one run except on FB. Hopefully, I can see your's run someday.

*St. Louis Mike*, I echo your sentiments on the work bench. I'd love to make one, but where would I put one.

*Rick*, Yes, I do like your bench and your whole shop.

Well guys, I'm gonna cut it short today so I can get more moving things done. I've got things to make and nothing to make them with cause all my tools have stuff piled on them. Someday I'll make sawdust again. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool morning here. Still at 28 now but maybe to the upper 40's later. They say cloudy but we have bright sunshine so far.

Welcome Goodman, good folks here.

Glad you are getting your house and shop put together Don. That is a job I know. When we moved here we had a bigger shop but a smaller house. The shop was set up right away but there are still a lot of boxes in the basement full of things there is no room for.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well Don, at least she didn't blame you for hiding them on her. That's what "Stick in the Mud" would have done to me.

Goodman, it good to have you join the group here.

It's cooler and grey here, only 30 now at 10am. NOAA says it might get to 35. Still no snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another nice day in store for around my neck of the woods…...It was a balmy 50 at java time, (early), with plenty of sun now that the clabber has disapated…..The high will be 62 by dark, and start falling after dark, as it usually does after dark…...The low will be 37, so they say….It might get a little warmer…..

Thanks guys for the nice comments on the bench and shop….I've also looked at a few of you guys shops….you guys have some nice equipment, machines, etc…..I need to get a couple of more machines myself, and prolly will once I get back in the shop….I need another jointer (an 8"), and would like to have a drum sander, and a couple of others…Seriously thinking on getting a Dewalt 10" or 12" CSMS…..I have a old Craftsman radial saw and a Craftsman 10" CPMS…They are good machines…..just older….1985, and still work good….The problem I have with getting new machines is where they are made….I'm not in favor of Chinese junk….!!! But American made is a thing of the past….so I'm leary about new stuff…!!!

Don….Keep plugging along bud, and you'll eventually get 'er whipped…!! Like the Rolling Stones said.."Time is on your side".....

Bill…..The concrete pad looks good, and the mill cover is coming along nicely….You'll be ready to go in no time.

Welcome Goodman, to our weather forum topic….We've been around now for about going on three years, and a better bunch of guys you won't find anywhere else…..We've become like a family here….!!!

It's dinner time around hewre, so I'll say adios for now…..Stay frosty..!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

A lot of the "American" made stuff is comprised of foreign components. Which isn't always a bad thing. Nothing is completely made in the USA anymore. It would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## dawsonbob

An to all,

69 cool degrees here in San Diego today under cloudy skies.

Goodman, welcome aboard our wonderful weather thread. Guaranteed to be absolutely the best weather thread on LJ's, or my money back.

Don, like Rick said, just keep plugging and before you know it, you'll have more plugging to do. At least you get to plug along in your own home.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an utterly sensational, fabulously fine, incredibly terrific, simply stellar, gloriously gorgeous day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don, I moved into my house in February, we're still unpacking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a long day. It was about 55 and sunny, but very busy for me.
Had a garage fire this morning that took a few hours and then office work all day after that.
How's everybody?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny out with cold temps here in Mid-Michigan. We had a hard frost last night and temps dipped into the low 20's. The high for today is expect to reach into the mid 40's. Winter is quickly approaching.

I worked outside most of the day yesterday. All my wood that I brought with me, I am re-stacking in a different location so I can better take care of it. Even at 40 some degrees, I was sweating my A$$ off and I had to take several breaks. I've got a long way to go before I'm done. But, it keeps me busy and out of the house. I told my wife that while the weather is decent, I'm gonna focus on the outside work until the weather changes then I can move inside. You'd think with all this exercise I'm getting, I'd be loosing some weight, nope!

*Festus and St. Louis Mike*, You guys sure know how to make a guy feel good about moving. Just kidding, LOL. You guys are still unpacking after all this time? Ugh! I want to hurry and get things done but, I'm probably gonna be just like y'all and still be unpacking in the spring. I'm getting tired of looking at boxes!!

I've got to get off here for a while now. My wife has us going somewhere this morning. I swear, she never runs out of places for us to go which means, I have no time to get things done around here. And she seems to have someplace to go everyday too! Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We had a hard frost here just outside the mistake on the lake last night following unseasonably warm weather over the past week or so. I still need to finish cleaning the last of the leaves and wash and wax the cars before they start laying down an inch of salt a day independent of actual need.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang and gangsters,

It was a cool start today at coffee time….It was 38, with a mild clabber, and kept the sun at bay for a while….That's pretty well gone now, so lots of sun is called for…The high will be 58, which ain't too shabby….I had one of BurlyBob's nights last night…I knew when it was 3:30 a.m….I hate those kinds of nights….Now my other shoulder is bothering me, and it makes it hard to sleep on it…..I tell ya…..getting old sucks…big time….Now days it seems like it's one thing or another…health wise…!!! I need to move some wood into the sunroom like I do every winter, but feeling too poorly to start…..Between the back and shoulder, I'm screwed….!!! Just wanted to vint for a minute…..sorry…!!! Ahh….to be 40ish again like Bill…..


----------



## Knockonit

LOL, here in Phoenix, had to put on a long sleeve shirt, cloudy, slight breeze, probably won't go over 74 degrees, nites are cool enough I can have a cocktail by the fire pit, still in shorts, love this time of year, working in shop is a absolute pleasure.


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, fabulously fine, matchlessly magnificent, mega marvelous morning to everyone,

72 sunny degrees here in America's Finest City today.

Welcome to the frenzy they call December. Enjoy.

Knockonit, welcome aboard. Grumpymike, one of our regulars, is from your area.

Speaking of Grumpymike, I don't think he's checked in for awhile. Hope all is well.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, fabulously fine, matchlessly magnificent, mega marvelous day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's 74° under scattered clouds today, yesterday it was cloudy all day and we had about 7 rain drops hit us … Over 90 days since any measurable rain has fallen here in the cactus patch …
Yes Dbob, I'm still around, the cops haven't caught up with me yet … been reading all of the posts daily so I've bee in the lurking mode.

I got all my fall yard clean up and trimming done, took one PU load to the dump, so I should be good till about May pr June.

I was thinking of Bbob as I was working on some cabinet doors that I started a few weeks ago, I kind of get side tracked easily any more … They just need to be sprayed and hung, and another procrastinated job well done. the wifemate has only asking for these doors for 4 years now, she'd better appreciate them …

Knockonit Hey I'm in Surprise, What part of Phoenix are you in, Maybe we can meet up some time and share some sawdust stories … Welcome aboard a really friendly site, hope to hear more from you. I'm still in shorts and a polo shirt …. Now you guys that are looking at the frigid weather, be advised that there is no snow in our forecast …

Well, Ya'll be safe in what you do and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Knockonit, 74 ? I'd be in cutoffs, t shirts, sweating a cussing the heat! It's pretty much what you get use to living in.

Also, good to have you join the group. Maybe you and Grumpy Mike can meet up for a cup of coffee.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's not as cold as yesterday morning but, it is a little overcast which helped keep the warmth in overnight. The temp is 39 and making a break for 51 today here in Mid-Michigan. Only a few more days of this "extreme" heat then it's gonna plummet down to the twenty's. Grrr.

Welcome aboard *Knockonit*, I hope you enjoy yourself on this little thread. These guys are a bunch of good guys.

I heard from my Aunt who just moved down to Arizona last year. She just bought a place in Cornville. Not sure where in the heck that's at. I'll have to look it up on the map today. She's wanting me to come down and visit here soon. I just may have to take her up on it especially when the weather around here feels like it's in the deep freeze.

*BB Yeti*, I used to have a friend that took care of his vehicles just before winter too. But, he used to spray WD-40 on all the door and fender seems. It always looked like crap all winter long but, the results was great.

*Rick*, I agree, isn't getting older funner? Not!!! I have aches and pains in places I didn't think would ever hurt. By nights end, I can't even get out of my recliner to go to bed. And, I look forward to going to bed now days. I remember when I would stay up all night and go to work in the morning. And if you're gonna wish to be younger, go back another twenty years to 21 and start all over again.

Well guys, I've had enough. It's time to rip into more boxes. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I heard of service stations that used to spray the underside of vehicles with used motor oil for the same effect. I think the EPA or someone put a halt to that but it would certainly help to protect from the wrath of the salt trucks.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's getting right chilly here in the cactus patch at 64° this morning, Nope, I refuse to put on the long pants, this cold spell won't last … I'm sure of it.

Hey Don, Cornville is just South West of Sedona and due East of Cottonwood, Around a fat 100 miles north of me, beautiful country up there, lots of touristy stuff up there. It's in the higher country so it's not quite as hot as it is in the valley, and much colder in the winter. Allot of pine forest and just gorgeous country there about.

Spray the underside of the car with oil??? Oh man, Back in the 70's I used to fly quite a bit, and just before I bought my little Cessna, I rented a plane in Redding Calif. to fly down to Sacramento (The Nut Tree) for a meeting. Well, as all good pilots I did a preflight check, and kicked the tires, lit the fire and away I went heading North back to Redding. Well about 1/3 of the way there I noticed a small streak of a brown liquid snaking up the windscreen.
Oh my god that's oil!!, as the small streak grew into a large smear, I started looking for a place to set her down.
Well in California when your in the air, it's hard not to spot an airport of some kind. Sure enough, there was one near a small town … looked like they had a mechanic shed … Oh what luck. 
As I taxied into the mechanic, He quickly opened the engine cover and replaced the oil dip stick and cap … It was 1 Quart of oil low … The oil on the windscreen was a small amount, compared to the sides of the little rented airplane that were just covered with oil clear to the tail … I had them steam clean the airplane so that no one would know that I had done such a dummy thing as leaving the oil cap off … Well about a year later I saw that same plane for sale, and the oil was still working it's way out of the door hinges and hood hinges and other places like all of the seams … It is amazing just how far you can spread 1 quart of oil …

Everyone be safe … and be sure that the oil cap is on tight … and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dec 2nd and still no snow!!! What happened to it? When's it gonna get here? Last year this time we bunches on the ground and I was loving shoveling my drive way.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously stellar, fantastically fabulous, breathtakingly gorgeous, monumentally magnificent morning to all,

73 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. Not only is there no snow or rain in sight, but we'll have Santa Ana weather next week, which is when the winds come in from the desert and heat everything up. More importantly, the humidity drops to less than ten percent. Combine the low humidity with strong Santa Ana winds, and you have the recipe for some really nasty fires.

Don, isn't it funny how we looked forward to going to bed for one reason when we were young, but we look forward to going to bed for entirely different reasons when we get old. Nowadays, I seem to prize my sleep over most other things.

BBob, I have a feeling you'll get your shovel time. It may be a little late, but it's coming.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously stellar, fantastically fabulous, breathtakingly gorgeous, monumentally magnificent day.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, it just started snow in the last 20 minutes. Sadly it won't be sticking around long. There' no snow on the horizon after this till around the 15th. Looks like we might be moving back into that whole drought cycle again.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

I'm getting on late tonight, as I had a pretty full day, and my old wore out body is sure telling on me, too….We had a low of 50 this morning at getup and coffee time…Pretty darn nice day to start off…..The high got to 60, with plenty of clabber, and here at 5:30, it's still sixty, but starting to drop as it gets darker….I set around and studied on it for a bit, then decided to start moving my firewood into the sunroom…It's going to start getting much colder next week, and the lows will get down into the low 30's and 20's…..So it was time to do it…Boy, I can sure tell it too…I hurt all over with every fiber of my being…..Sore as crap…!!! I'd have to stop and take breaks, as my back hurt so bad it was unreal…and it still does, along with every other muscle and joints….Speaking of bed….after I took a shower I tried to lay down for my nap…..Have you ever been sooo tired and sore too, that you couldn't sleep?? I piled wood right through dinner, so that didn't help either….I was sooo hungry…Ahh….another day in paradise…!!!

Mike…Good story on the plane, ans good to hear you're still kickin'...We've missed you around here….But we knew you were around….somewhere…!!!

BurlyBob….You're gonna wake up one morning and find the white stuff everywhere….Where you live….it's coming…just a question of when….and how much..!!

dawsonBob…..You and Don are right about the sleep thing….Sometimes I wish I was a bear..!!! Or Rip Van Winkle..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, what actually happened is that the snow heard that you were standing by with your trusty shovel and said "nuh-uh. No way that I'm going to stick around and get mutilated by Bad Bob's nasty shovel. I'm out of here for another week or so." It terrified of you Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Now that's funny DBob. I don't care where your from, that's funny.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here. All the way up to 45 and sunshine. No moisture here of any kind.

Not much production today. Got the last 4 cabinet doors ready to be picked up. Made a custom leather plier holster for a guy in MA. And did some on the Granddaughters Christmas present. Trying to get some new posts on our website, Etsy and Facebook. See if anyone is buying quality presents this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good eve fellas. It was another beautiful day here. I guess it was about 55 with lots of sun. I spent the day working on the bedroom build in the basement. Got most of the walls framed. Tomorrow I'll build the rest and do some wiring. Then it'll be time to get some drywall, but that will wait til Monday.

There's a rumor of snow here in the next few weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Looks like another nice one in store for today…..It was 56 (hard to believe) at wake up time, and coffee time, too…..When I looked out, it was really clabbered over, and the clabber seemed to get a little heavier…..So hopefully it's growing to produce some rain tonight and tomorrow…..We certainly need it, as I heard we're about 6-10" below our normal rainfall….The high will get to a warm 70 (hard to believe, also)......

I'm still pretty stove up from yesterdays wood moving, but I'm on the mend…lol…!!

Today is mine and the wife's 40th wedding anniversity….Nothing big planned: We'll prolly go out to one of our favorite eating joints…..Colton'e Steak House…We've eat there every year on this date for 15 years…..Good grub…


----------



## dawsonbob

An to all,

68 kinda coolish degrees beneath partly un-cloudy skies here in San Diego today. No snow here either. Maybe it's the shovel I have in the garage that's scaring it away? Could it be that all these years of no snow have been because of a rusty old shovel in the garage? Food for thought.

Don, congratulations and may you and your wife have the best anniversary you've ever had!

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly fantastic, wildly wonderful, sensationally superb, mega marvelous day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, that's a serious milestone in this day and age. Congrats to you and your bride. I'm coming up on the same one in Sept.'18.

There was just a very little dusting of snow when I got up this am and it's gone now. Sadly not enough to build the snowpack any. Maybe next week.


----------



## Knockonit

I'm over around cave creek road and bell road area, lived in phoenix, practically my whole life, was however gone for a few years on gubermint camping trips, about 7 years, but mostly here in az, although i did spend some time in midwest , (indiana, visiting the mom, back in the day, lol about 60 plus years ago
be happy to meet up, and tell a tale or two
happy sunday
rj


> Howdy folks, It s 74° under scattered clouds today, yesterday it was cloudy all day and we had about 7 rain drops hit us … Over 90 days since any measurable rain has fallen here in the cactus patch …
> Yes Dbob, I m still around, the cops haven t caught up with me yet … been reading all of the posts daily so I ve bee in the lurking mode.
> 
> I got all my fall yard clean up and trimming done, took one PU load to the dump, so I should be good till about May pr June.
> 
> I was thinking of Bbob as I was working on some cabinet doors that I started a few weeks ago, I kind of get side tracked easily any more … They just need to be sprayed and hung, and another procrastinated job well done. the wifemate has only asking for these doors for 4 years now, she d better appreciate them …
> 
> Knockonit Hey I m in Surprise, What part of Phoenix are you in, Maybe we can meet up some time and share some sawdust stories … Welcome aboard a really friendly site, hope to hear more from you. I m still in shorts and a polo shirt …. Now you guys that are looking at the frigid weather, be advised that there is no snow in our forecast …
> 
> Well, Ya ll be safe in what you do and please be well.
> 
> - Grumpymike


----------



## Knockonit

I spent this beautiful day, building a work bench for my lathe, i picked up a HF lathe a while back,the bigger one, to try doing bigger stuff, ( ihave a jet mini) anyway, the crappy sheetmetal legs gave out, twisted and bent, while trying to move out of the garage last nite. So been all day, putting together a bench that I can put both lathes on, on wheels, made it hefty, also built some slid in wheel stops to lock it down while using. gonna finish it up tomorrow when one of my guys comes in to shop to help me move the lathe over on it, and get it off my other bench, the ole gal, just doesn't have the giddy up she had years ago. lOL. shes a trooper though put up with me for 45 years.

anyhow, should be back in biz in a day or so. I had the mini on a heavy wheeled drawered too box, so i could move it around, its now going to become my sharpening station, put the grizzly and other grinder on it so i can move it around, having my shop in the 2 and a qtr. garage kinda sucks, when i used to have it in a 2500 sq. ft shop. ugh, downsizing sure sucks.

happy sunday
Ric j


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon fellas. Been working on the basement bedroom build. Got most of the framing done. Just a few soffits to do around ductwork. Tomorrow I'll pick up drywall and insulation. It's been beautiful December weather. I guess it must have hit 60 today. I did a little work on the carport too. Should finish that up tomorrow.

Welcom RJ.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, my apologies. I wished Don and his wife a happy anniversary (not that they're not deserving) instead of you. I don't know how I did that, but anyway, Rick, congratulations and may you and your wife have the best anniversary you've ever had!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Rick and Wife, congratulations on 40 years.


----------



## Grumpymike

Just another senior moment Dbob …


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was nice sunshine this morning, now getting cloudy. Still 43 deg. out and looking like the rain / snow showers that were predicted might happen.

Happy Anniversary Rick and many more !!

Welcome to the happy weather thread Ric J. Good people around here!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Unfortunately, Mike, those 'Senior Moments' seem to be coming more frequently over the last few years. For some reason I never had senior moments like this when I was younger. Of course, I wasn't senior then, either. Maybe it's some kind of special bonus for those who achieve senior status? If so, it's a bonus I could do without.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 24 here this morning but it is dry. We had rain showers yesterday but that was all here in town. Snowed a bunch about 70 miles south at a ski resort then all leftovers went SE to Wyoming and South Dakota. They have over 6" and wind so it is kind of nasty there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's breezy and warm with an overcast sky here in Mid-Michigan. Today is the last day of above normal temps. It's currently 49 heading to 54 today. Yesterday was a wonderfully warm day. I worked in my yard in a T-Shirt all day long. Tomorrow though, it's a different story, sub-freezing weather moving in from the West. I guess the summer like temps are all gone for the year.

As I said, I worked in my yard yesterday moving my wood pile to another location so I could keep it dry. When I moved in, we just piled my "exotic" boards in a pile and covered it up. I had that beautiful weather so I took advantage of it and moved my lumber on the side of the garage and stacked it according to species, covered it up for the winter. Next spring I'll try to figure out some way to build a lumber shed for it. I've been sore for the last two days, but it's a good sore though knowing my wood is dry.

After all that wood moving, my wife and I went for a ride yesterday and visited an estate sale. The house was an old salt box house about 150 years old. It had 4 bedrooms upstairs and one on the first floor. The house and barns was full of antiques. I got lucky and found 5 small planes. They were in pretty rough shape but they had all their parts still. I'm excited to clean them up.

*Mike*, that was a great story about the plane. That would've scared the crap out of me seeing that oil move up the windshield like that. I'm not a fan of flying and that would've made it worse.

Well, my wife is pushing me to wrap things up so I can sit and wait for here to get moving. So, I better get off here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you woodchucks,

The words for today: Very clabbered over, and the threat of heavy rain later today….It's supposed to start around 4:30 or so, and a 60-100% chance…..Today only, looks like….The high will get to 67, and the low will drop to 37…(?)...

Well… we stayed home last night on our anniversary, as the wife was feeling ill, so we'll celebrate tomorrow night when she's felling better….we hope…..Thanks guys, for the nice comments on our commitment….Yep…40 years is a long time with one woman, but it's been a pretty easy 40…..as long as I do what she says, we're good…lol…

dawsonBob….I understand about those senior moments….Never had any, but I've heard about them quite often….No apology necessary….

Bill…..Sounds like you're moving right along with your basement project…Is that gonna be a bedroom for one or both of your boys..? Keep plugging…you'll have it whipped in no time….!!

RicJ…...Sounds like you've got a good project going, also….That's quite an undertaking…But will be well worth it when it's done….I've always liked swapping things around and building more shop furniture for my shop…That's prolly one of my favorite things to do….The other is building furniture for other folks,as well….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got my carport done this morning. Good thing too, because now the wind is really whipping. Wouldn't have been good carrying 26 foot sails in this wind. They're saying some snow will fall Saturday.

This will just be Liam's bedroom downstairs. Sean will stay in current room. They've been sharing the room for 7 years. They need their own rooms now. I was hoping to have it done before Christmas, but I don't think that will happen.

Starting to truck shop again. I think in January I'll get serious about it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's getting chilly here in the cactus patch, it's down to 66° under clear blue skies, Yesterday it was cloudy, but this morning is back to normal.

And speaking of senior moments the good part is that you soon forget what you forgot … and there was another thing … I'll think of it later … my wife calls it 'living in the here after' ... You know, ya walk into the kitchen and say to your self, "now what am I here after?" ... getting old just ain't what it's cracked up to be, but the alternative is so much worse.

Well I went to hang the doors for the cabinet modification yesterday and found that I had measured incorrectly and the doors were a bit to long. Well after a bit of cussing the stupid mistake I just chalked it up to another senior moment and cut a bit off of each end and now they fit just fine … 
I really think that half of becoming a woodworker is learning how to hide your mistakes … and I'm really good at that.

Ric J: I made my lathe bench out of 2×4's, ran them through the jointer and planer, then glued 'em up to make one stable and beefy top. Then added some 'A' frame legs and wholla one solid bench that cost nothing as I used all scraps. ... just an idea.

Well ya'll stay safe in the shop, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly wonderful, stunningly sensational, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a marvelously magnificent morning to all y'all,

68 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. We're under a Red Flag Warning for high fire danger until midnight Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed that we make it through without even a single fire.

Mike, "speaking of senior moments the good part is that you soon forget what you forgot … and there was another thing … I'll think of it later … my wife calls it 'living in the here after' … You know, ya walk into the kitchen and say to your self, "now what am I here after?" … getting old just ain't what it's cracked up to be, but the alternative is so much worse." I think you nailed it. Now, what were we talking about, and why did you bring it ups, anyway?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly wonderful, stunningly sensational, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## Festus56

That post right above is SPAM !! Don't click on that link. I made the mistake a few years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Already reported it Mark.


----------



## Festus56

I did too before I posted.


----------



## Festus56

Not sure about my shop radio. Keeps saying supposed to be mostly sunny the rest of the day but it is snowing.


----------



## Knockonit

yep, made the legs outta 2×6 ripped sq. joined, sq. ect. upper frame is 2×4, with 2×4 stretchers, gonna throw a couple layers of ply on it, have some mdf 3/4 melamine, give it an edge ect. I made it wide enough to put the bigger lathe on one side with the mini on the opposite side and end, with a tool stand at the end, ect.

all done except for putting wheels on it, try and tackle that today,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE will have a temperature in version in WW this week, fog on the ground trapping pollution with sunny blue skies above.

Happy Anniversary Rick!!

I have been AWOL tending to my 90 year old mom. Came home yesterday. Compact snow and ice on Deadman's Pass. Everyone was being sane for the most part. Only one semi on its side and one 10 passenger van with a Uhaul trailer sideways blocking all lanes going the opposite direction. Several people in the area. I supposed after that they were too scared to move it out of the way or thought it was about to blow up ;-)

I hope some of that snow blew on down to BBob.


----------



## Festus56

This is my lathe, drill press, scrollsaw bench before I was finished with it. When I was building it everyone thought it was a bar so we had to try it out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mark, that looks pretty good. In the lower pic it kinda looks like an upright piano with a nice looking lady waiting for the music to start. There seems to be some guy next to her who is hitting on her. Do you allow that in your bar?


----------



## BurlyBob

It does sort of look like a piano.

So I was trying to wrap up this cabinet build today. I cut all the dados and most of the rabbets when….almost disaster struck. I'm putting 1/4" Melamine on the backs for these cabinets. I was set up and cutting 1/4" rabbet. That all stopped for the night when the fence slipped and I went from 1/4" to 3/4" on a 30" rabbet. I was just about ready to throw that board right thru the garage door. It took me a couple of minutes to calm down and regroup my senses.
Than I recalled what one of my wise old mentors told me. A good carpenter ii one who can cover his mistakes so no one notices them. So scratch the 1/4" back on this one. It's going to get a 3/4" back. Tomorrow is another day and a new battle to face. " Once more unto the breech, dear friends, once more" !!


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, that looks pretty good. In the lower pic it kinda looks like an upright piano with a nice looking lady waiting for the music to start. There seems to be some guy next to her who is hitting on her. Do you allow that in your bar?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Yes I do, Every chance I get !!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, you little devil, You. What would your Mama say?


----------



## dawsonbob

Why, Mark, I knew all along that you were my kind of man … you old lecher, you!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite windy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp at 5 AM was 59 and is currently 41 and gonna drop even further. The is wind is blowing at about 20 mph and gusting at 50. There are several power outages and I'm not one of them. yay!!!!

I just wanted to drop in to say Hey and tell *Mark (Festus)* that I love his lathe bench. I just may have to copy that when I get things settled. Beautiful job Mark.

I can't stay, I've got some guy coming to buy my truck topper I have for sale. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you pack rats,

Well….as expected, it rained last night…Not as much as they had predicted, and not as much as I had hoped for….But it helped, as we have a burn ban on in my neck of the woods….It's been so dry, and this is the first rain we've had in weeks and weeks…..But it also brought in cooler weather, along with plenty of wind to cool things down…..It was 35 at about sunrise, with plenty of clabber, and it still looks like it could shower, but prolly not….The high will get to 47, and we do have even cooler weather moving in in a few days…down to the low 20's a few mornings…..Glad I got some wood put up…..I guess I need to cover my outside faucets, too, just on account…...The wife and I are starting on 41 years together…..!!!

Mark…..That's a pretty smart-looking bench for your lathes, and other machines….I never got into turning, so I don't own a lathe….But what you built will do the job….I have to say that your wife is prettier than you are…lol..

Don….Hope you sell the truck topper….Keep your wood and powder dry…Sounds like it's gonna (get) nasty up in your neck of the woods…..But then again, it always does in the winter….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here About 30 now and headed for 40 something and windy. Glad for a heated shop to play in. 5 new orders to build that came yesterday morning. Must be close to Christmas time.

Yes I will agree she is better looking and a good cook too !! The bench started out as an open stand then I decided to close it in. Here are more pictures after it was done. Has a lot of storage.


----------



## dawsonbob

A dazzlingly delightful, wonderfully wondrous, peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent morning to everyone,

72 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. It'll probably stay that way until it changes. It does that all the time. First, it'll be one thing, and then it will change. Mother Nature can't make up her mind, but at her age, I guess she's entitled to a senior moment, now and then.

Mark, that really is a great looking and useful, bench. Wouldn't mind having one like that myself, but I don't know where I'd put it. Doesn't look like piano bar anymore though.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a dazzlingly delightful, wonderfully wondrous, peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark that is a dandy looking set up.

Spend the morning trimming up some trees at the church. It didn't hit 30 till about an hour after we got done. There was positively chance of break a sweat in this wind and cold. Still trying to warm up. Still no snow!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and cool in WW after the fog burned off.

Mark, I like that bench. Looks like a perfect dual purpose bench/bar. When you need a break just walk around to the other side a pop the top off a cool one ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, my BIL and SIL live up in Ojai, near Ventura. Not sure if their house has burned down yet. They were evacuated last night and it didn't look good when they left. Said they could see flames from their road.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I feel for your BIL and SIL and hope that they escape the ravages of that fire. I feel for all the people whose lives are torn apart by fires. I'm also thankful we haven't been hit in our area, and crossing my fingers we won't be.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a cool day here again but only partly cloudy and up to 36 later. Then should warm up for the rest of the week.

Hope for the best for your BIL Bill. We saw our share of that this summer. Sad and stressful for everyone.

Hope to get a couple orders done today and more tomorrow. Have a custom order from our Etsy site that forgot to specify what name to engrave and don't answer his emails. Guess we will just refund his money if he does not reply soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous morning to all y'all,

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We're still under an NWS "red flag'' wildfire alert for the rest of the week. Fortunately, we've only had one small fire set by a hiker who was lost and dehydrated.That was put out quickly, thank goodness.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And we are having a DBob adjective day in WW today! Fantastically awesome sunny morning with a predawn fog burn off with frosty pumpkins for desert. Astronomically late fall, but certainly a meteorologically perfect winter day.

Prayers going out for the CA firemen and victims.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just a cool/cold day here with some fair weather clouds.

BIL has no news to report. Still can't get back in to find out what's left.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your BIL and SIL.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hello gents,

The day didn't start too good for me this morning…I woke up feeling poorly and sick feeling…..Thought I was coming down with diverticulitus (as I've had it a few times in the past), but then I got the quick step to the outhouse several times…...Me and the crapper became real close today, and we still are so far…..Haven't eaten all day, and still can't….But this too shall pass…!!!!....Don't know what the temp starting out this morning was, as I forgot to look, but it's 50 here at dark, and the low will be 27 at daylight…..The high will only get to 39, and a low of 22 by Friday morning…...Whew…..that's nipplish…...!!!

Bill…..Hope you hear from your kin out in California, and hope they let you know how things are there….That would be awful to loose your home like that, or in any disaster….


----------



## dawsonbob

Just take it easy and get well, Rick. As you said, this, too, shall pass … and pass, and pass, and …


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, like you I really hate those all natural cleansings! Make one wonder and wish for it to be over.

Saw a few photos of the fires in SO Cal. They sure done look good at all. When I was hauling cars I was in and out of that area a lot. Honestly think I remember some of the freeway signs.

It's turning cold over night here, into the teens for a few days.

Have a good night friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, was that pun intended?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys. I get off work in about 30 minutes. Only gonna reach 34 today with sun. May work inside today, but I have to go to the dentist. Yuk. 
Still nothing new from BIL. He's still evacuated. Fire conditions are still extreme.

Feeling better, Rick?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, how far away were they relocated? Seems like a great opportunity for drone work if anyone can get remotely close to where they used to live.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's relocated about 15 miles away. I just heard that he was able to go back home for a short time yesterday. The house is ok, but everything around there has burned. There is no water or electric so I doubt they will be able to move back home for some time. Also, he said the smoke was so acrid that he could only stay there for a short time. He works for the US Division of fish and wildlife. I bet he used his credential to get past the road block.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another windy and cold start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 25 but, with the wind the temp is feeling like 14. It's supposed to reach 31 today.

*FF Bill*, I'm glad your BIL's home is still standing. That was a close one. Is there still danger of a re-ignition in the area? Those fires in SoCal are pretty intense. I feel for those people in that area.

*Rick*, I hope you're feeling better.

*Festus*, thanks for sharing more pictures of your lathe table. I have plenty of wood to build one, just not enough room to spread out anything yet to build one. Soon though, very soon.

I'm still unpacking. I'm even starting to have dreams of unpacking. I bought some neat little 3M picture hangers a week or so ago and began putting up pictures. They are easy to use but, the holding power is crappy. We've had 3 pictures fall and one fell during the night and near gave me a heart attack. I think I'll be going back to nails in the wall for the pictures.

Well, it's time to get busy and hang some more pictures and empty the garage. I'll say one thing about the garage, it's well insulated so it should stay warm or cool when needed. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, he just texted me with a map showing intense fire up near his house again, so still a lot of danger for the house.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 30 here early, now 39 and headed to 47 they say. And dry, we never got anything out of that last front. Someone directed it all south toward WY and SD this time.

Hope for the best Bill. That is a real disaster out there.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy an incredibly spectacular, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, magnificently marvelous morning,

78 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. The wind, she blows (15 to 25 with gusts up to holy carp!), the humidity is down to 4% (although my gauge is reading 18%), and they have issued the highest possible extreme fire danger warning possible this side of that hot place down below. Keeping my fingers crossed for everybody who is in any danger anywhere.

WWBob, it certainly was, WWBob, it certainly was. Consider yourself punished.

Bill, thankfully your BIL's house escaped so far. I'll still keep my finger crossed for him.

Rick, how are you doing today. Hope you can spend your time on your computer, rather than on your porcelain throne.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly spectacular, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, magnificently marvelous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

30 to 50 in WW today under sunny skies. The fog they predicted for this week seems to be MIA. I bet the airport is happy. They put SeaTac in the foggiest location in Puget Sound Region


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

30 to 50 in WW today under sunny skies. The fog they predicted for this week seems to be MIA. I bet the airport is happy. They put SeaTac in the foggiest location in Puget Sound Region


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is weird, got 2 posts and half of it is MIA.


> ?


?


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well, I had to do it … yep I broke out the long pants today, it was 56° and a blustery day, but no clouds in sight so no snow … I haven't worn long pants since last February. Oh well, the warm weather will be back soon … then it gets hot.

I got the doors hung on the cabinets, sheared off two screws putting the hinges on, geezz I really hate the soft steel in the Chinese screws, but try to find American made hardware anywhere. Do we still make anything in the US?? ... I did find a Flag that had a "Made in America" tag on it, I bought 4, so that when they get all wind blown I can change it out with an American made American flag … 
And as for the sheared off screws, I re-drilled the pilot holes a tad bigger and used was on the screws going into the solid oak … as I cussed into the setting sun … 
That cabinet used to house a wine chiller, we don't use the stuff, so we pulled it out and installed a mixer lift and a slide out shelf then added the doors to match the existing cabinet doors.

I was saddened while watching the wild fires in southern California on TV, I have a good friend (since Jr Hi) that lives near there so I gave him a call to see if he's OK, and the fires are near, but not a threat yet … Also hoping that Bills family is OK too.

Well folks be safe in what you do and be well … And offer up a prayer for those in the disaster area.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don are your those dreams of unpacking boxes actually dreams? They could me nightmares!

Yesterday, Took "Stick in the Mud", to a countertop guy in Ontario, Or. 75 miles away. He's the closest guy to us.
I told to get what she wants. It's gonna be close to 4k. It's okay she's put up with crappy stuff long enough. I when to HF for the first time and bought a few things. It's a new store and really clean and nice. I was expecting a rundown grungy place like I saw in the TriCites. It did have the feel of a Kmart nonetheless.

Sunshiny, cold and still no snow!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 50 degree day here today. And no wind was the best part. All caught up on orders for now. One last one to put in the mail in the morning.

Going be awol for a few days here. Going on a 3 day road trip to SD. Have several stops to make delivering finished projects. Will stay with the boy in Rapid City tomorrow night and my sister on Saturday night. Then home on Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I saw there's a fire in Sandiego. Anywhere near you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have fun, Mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 10 very cold degrees outside. Just outside.


----------



## Knockonit

Woke to about 50 degrees or so, maybe cooler, still dark can't see the thermometer, anyhows, probably in the early 70s today, was in the great city of Preskitt yesterday, got up to about 45 degrees, locals thought i was daft wearing shorts, lol, 
put up the new lights in the garage shop, boy howdy, gonna need sun glasses to work in there, the leds do shed some light. still gonna add four more, in the winter i work with door closed, so let there be light. 
gonna be a bright sunny day today, 
all is good on the home front
Rj


----------



## BurlyBob

NOAA says it got down to 10 degrees earlier this morning. It was 15 when I took Duke out for her morning business. There's some decent frost out there on the trees and lawn. Suppose to be sunny and close to 40 this afternoon. No rain or snow till after the 20th. It certainly is quite a change from last year.

Think I'll head out to the garage and turn the heat on in a little while.

My Best
BurlyBob


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose from the rack at about 7:10, it was 17 out….Now that's frosty in any ones' book…...Frost on the ground, rooftops, and other places I couldn't see…..!!! Plenty of sun, which should help warm up the temps a little, and the high will be 40…Got cold quick here last night, so I had big hell-roaring fire going till bedtime…..Felt nice….Does anyone else burn wood..? I burn mostly red oak, some white oak, and hickory….no pine what so ever, cause we don't have pine in my neck of the woods….just hardwoods…..!!! I have plenty of dry wood put up just on account….

I think I'm about over the "trots"...Feeling much better…..Thanks guys for the well wishes….The phrase "this too shall pass" comes true after a while….


----------



## dawsonbob

A phenomenally sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a morning to all,

79 kinda fine degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Now we have a nasty fire - called the 'lilac fire' - a few miles North of here. It is currently around 4,100 acres, 0% containment, has destroyed 65 structures and killed 25 horses.

Bill, the fire we have in San Diego County is up around Fallbrook, about 55 miles North of me. Speaking of California fires, any new word from your BIL?

Rick, glad to hear that the 'trots' have slowed down to a shuffle.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a phenomenally sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't heard from Chris since yesterday, but I know they're safe. I'm sure he's still evacuated. He's back to work while they wait. He's some kind of biologist for US Fish and Wildlife.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, fabulously fine, whizbang wonder of a peachy-keen, mega marvelous morning,

82 degrees with partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. The 'Lilac' fire is around 4,100 acres and15% contained. San Diego is not out of danger yet, but the Red Flag Warning is supposed to be lifted at 8 P.M. tomorrow. Hope nothing bad happens before that. I suppose snow is out of the question in this weather.

Bill, any word from your BIL?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, fabulously fine, whizbang wonder of a peachy-keen, mega marvelous day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing DBob, but I just texted him to see.


----------



## dawsonbob

Keep us all informed please if you would. I think we'd all like to know. Besides, my fingers are going to start cramping from having them crossed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My BIL is not the best for communicating with his family back here in MO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally heard from Chris. They went back to the house again for a while. It is still standing and it looks like it will stay that way. The main fire is pretty far away now. No power and no water. Apparently there has been looting in the areas affected by the fire. They did some things to make it look like there were people there to hopefully scare off the looters. Sounds like they can go back daily now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Outstanding, Bill. I always was a sucker for a happy ending.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a snowy cold morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's been snowing since Friday night but, with little accumulation. The low temps are atrocious at 12 degrees and the high for today is 29. Not getting out of the freezer very soon. The roads are snow covered and slippery. It's time for the salt trucks to start salting the roads. Yea!

Not much to tell boys, It's one box at a time but, my "office" (as my wife calls it) is getting situated finally. It's in one of those "organized mess" kind of states right now. The garage has been emptied of all boxes with junk. Unfortunately, the attic in the garage is getting full and someone has to climb the attic ladder to put them boxes there. We'll probably never see those boxes again but, what a heck of a fire load we have now in the attic. LOL

*FF Bill*, Good News from out west. Good to hear your BIL's house didn't get messed up. Good luck with the looters.

Well guys, my wife is standing over me wanting me to quit so we can go shoplifting. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL +31d with 88% humidity. We had to cover the tomatoes and build a fire in the fire place.
I feel colder in these conditions than back in SD and WY when growing up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

Looks like another nice day in store here in the mountains….it was 37 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, and still plenty of sun with more coffee (the second pot).....The high will get to 57, which ain't too shabby for this time of year….And it looks like starting Monday, it will be in the low to mid 60's for the highs and low to mid 30's for the lows…..No rain in sight….We still have a burn ban on, so no leaf burning till it either rains, or the ban is lifted…The cold snap that dropped the temps down into the teens is out of here….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jerry, how many homes in FL have a fireplace?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

MAN! I'ts a nice day and I'm at the salt mine staring at a computer screen…..Significantly warmer than yesterday.

Had the propane heater on in the garage/shop most of yesterday, at one point it was warmer in the shop than the house. I dialed the fire back…

Deadlines for projects for my wife's side of the family have moved up. Christmas is on Saturday the 16th.

Thankfully the designer in chief has settled on what stuff needs to look like so I was able to really pound out the projects. All that is left is the little detail items and then I can hand it over to her for finishing.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, it's a bit overcast (clabbered?) in parts of the sky today with the temps hovering at a chilly 64° at nearly mid day … and again no snow in sight …

Hey Don, When I built the new shop I installed a set of attic stairs, a really great idea, but like you have found out they quickly get to be a pain … Well I was at harbor Freight one day and spotted an electric lift (not a winch) and the wheels started turning … I cut a 24"X 48" hole in the (sort of) center of the shop and built a basket so that the bottom would seal when closed … mounted the lift to the reinforced rafters and Wholla!! no more fighting boxes up the stairs, I just go up and off load the basket … One day I said to my self "Self, why didn't you do that two years ago?"

Jerry: 88% humidity? Egad man, we are at 18% and that is sort of high.

Good news FFbill … And I am a firm believer that we should declare open season on looters … Those low life scoundrels …

Be safe and be well my friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly spectacular, stupendously sensational, super-duper, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a morning to all,

84 degrees under partly cloudy skies here in a snowless San Diego today. Humidity around here is at 11%. We're not out of danger yet, but the Red Flag Warning is supposed to be lifted at 8 P.M. this evening.

Mike, I'm with you on declaring open season on looters. What I'd really like to see is open season on the arsonists who set the fires. If they like fires so much, how would they feel about being burned at the stake? Just a thought.

Jerry, Isn't that kind of humidity somewhat unusual with temperatures that low?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have astonishingly spectacular, stupendously sensational, super-duper, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a day.


----------



## Bonka

Fire places in Fl? The houses built in the late 70's and early 80's in our area were often built with fire places. We are one of the few who use ours. I think the cost of a FP has reduced their prevelance.
We live in the NE corner of FL, e.g., Jacksonville ,and it freezes and has snowed once since we moved here in 1980.
The summers are what I don't like. That and everyone leaving high tax cost of living states and coming here.
I'll ride it out for the few years I have left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Temperature and RH have an inverse relationship. As temp goes down, RH goes up. That's why fires tend to calm down overnight.


----------



## dawsonbob

I think I knew that Bill, but I'd forgotten. See, I often have these dumb attacks on says that end with the word 'day.' This was one of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another wunnerfull, wunnerfull, wunnerfull day in WW, sunny and about 45. Stayed in the 30's yesterday, the fog cover lasted too long.

Friday wasn't so wunnerfull ;-( Speeding, texting tailgaters had a wreck on the way back from seeing SIL in Chehalis. About an hour to move a couple miles. Fascinating thing is why it doesn't happen more often with packs of texting tailgaters running a couple car lengths apart at 75 mph. One of those unsolvable mysteries.

My son and family flew to FL in January a few years ago to a wedding and stayed to see Disney World ect. He said he could not believe the humidity; it was like walking off the plane into a sauna. In the HVAC world they say you cannot cool a wet room nor heat a dry one. Humidity is the primary factor in comfort control.

Since WA is near the top on the FBI list for auto theft and property crime, we have full time looting, the gov't here will not admit it.

Mike in STL, sounds like the pressure is on with over a week chopped of the production schedule!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a good weekend. About perfect weather for traveling this time of year. Was mid 50's during the day and 40 at night, All my projects delivered, 4 states 800 mi. and a lot of visiting.

Good to hear your BIL's house is still there. Hope it can stay untouched.


----------



## Knockonit

aw, here in phoenix, its gonna cool down to the low 50's or so, be in the upper 70's tomorrow, worked in garage shop for most of day, door open, slight breeze, had a friend over to help with some glue ups, we got in to the branch water, and well day came to an end, and a good end at that, still in shorts and long sleeve shirt, but I wear long sleeves practically year round, sun burn ya know. 
happy sunday
Rj


----------



## BurlyBob

It never got above 32 today. "Stick in the Mud" got the bright idea that the kitchen had to be repainted this weekend. What do ya do? Ya drop everything and paint the damn kitchen. My shoulder is killing me. Arthritis really sucks. I've about 4 more hours of painting the ceiling and I'm done. Than I can get back to doing what I want. Only 7 more days and she's gone for 3 weeks. Nothing but peace and quiet. No nagging, complaining or bothering me with nonsense stuff I really don't care to hear.

Now about tomorrow it's either going to 28 or 38 depending with weather man is right. Also no snow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, it's been a cold one today with occasional misting freezing rain. On our way home tonight from our grandson's birthday party, the freezing rain started up and the roads quickly turned to crap. There was a big pile up on I-75 in our area. And now, I've heard on TV that another part of I-75 is shut down due to freezing rain. Oh Joy!

*G-Mike*, I've had that very same idea once before but couldn't figure out how to get a motor to do it. I'm gonna have to visit Harbor Freight. Thanks.

Hi *Jerry Thompson*, It's nice to hear from you again. You must have been busy to not check in for a while. I was thinking of you here a few months ago wondering what's happened to you. I'm glad everything is good with you except being cold.

Well, I'm not gonna have time to say hi tomorrow, I've got a dentist appointment in the morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly exceptional, stunningly sensational, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a mega marvelous morning y'all,

81 wunnerfull sunnerfull degrees here in San Diego today. A tip o' the hat to WWBob for the wonderful word 'wunnerfull.'

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly exceptional, stunningly sensational, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a mega marvelous day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Going to be like this all week, 35 early and 50's duing the day. Will have wind but that is kind of normal.

Used to watch the Lawrence Welk show when I was young. "Wunerfull, wunerfull, wunerfull" was His trademark reaction to a song or music at the end of a performance.

Plenty of Christmas orders so better keep at it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Supposed to be windy, sunny and warm here today with a red fla warning, but as yet it is cool and cloudy.

Latest report from BIL is that they went home yesterday and found the power to be on. He set up a fan and air filter to help clean the air in the house. Tonight he expects to stay there and his wife will come home tomorrow.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Ya'll and what a great day it is … She's warmed up to 73° at mid day in the cactus patch with just a light haze in the sky and a gentle breeze whispering by; and as others don the parkas and snow boots to go out and shovel the walkways I think to my self, gawd I love it here …

Jerry is no longer among the missing, and what good news is that.

Hey Don, cut the plywood base on your lift basket about 2" wider all around than the hole in the ceiling so that your basket is up all the way ya get a good seal … I also used some foam camper tape ...

Bbob I know that you will enjoy bat'chin it for a few days, but then as the sink is full of dirty dishes and the laundry pile is overwhelming and your out of TV dinners you will start to miss her … Then you do crazy things like paint the bedroom so that it will be nice for her when she comes back … Enjoy my friend.

Now ya'll be safe in the shop, ya hear? and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy! Little buddy you are so very wrong. First of all dirty dishes. My answer is paper plates! Next why use a skillet when I can fire up the bar-b-que? Laundry? Pshaw. That's what machines are for. No making things nice will be trying to get all these damn kitchen cabinets install and the new countertop on before she gets back. About an hour ago I finished painting the kitchen and dining room. Now it's back to those cabinets. Only 4 left to put together. I have to learn how to use that new Earlx sprayer real fast and get this job done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are you gonna spray BBob?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late afternoon guys,

Not much news to report around the old home stead…..Like Bill's report, it was about 50 at coffee time, and got up in the 60's till the sun went down….But….it's still 61, so not too shabby….The low will dip to the mid 30's in the morning…..The wind has been the dominant feature here, as it's been howling all day and still is….We too have a red flag warning about burning, and the ban lift is not in sight….It's so dry, it's dangerous…...

I'm sad to say that today is my birthday….I turned into an old man worse than what I already was….It ain't the age…it's the milage, and wear and tear that's got me….lol…!! The wife is making me a special supper, along with a punkin' pie….I prefer them over a cake any day….!!! So it's just eating, relaxing, and watching a good flick….I find these three items more important more than ever these days..


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Rick, Happy Birthday to you. Have the hap, happy, happiest birthday ever, old dude!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Rick.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Rick !! Enjoy that pie!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy Birthday Rick, I hope it's a wunerful one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Foggy day in WW.

Happy Birthday Rick, I hope it's a wunnerful day too.

U R welcome DBob. Happy to be of service.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another "do nothing day" around my neck of the woods…..It was 37 when I rose for my morning joe, and morning sit down…..Plenty of sun, not hardly a breeze, and the high will get to 42…No rain, so that means the burn ban is still on, and so far we see no relief in sight for rain…..Guess I'm gonna have to see a neurosurgeon about my back…Seems like it's getting worse to the point I can't hardly get around…..This crap sucks….I always figured that two previous surgeries would have done the trick…...Not..!!

Thanks gang, for the birthday wishes….Like I said, nothing special, just a good meal with the wife, and unlaxing….When you get to this age, the only happy hour is a crap and a nap…!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously stellar, fantastically fabulous, breathtakingly gorgeous, monumentally magnificent morning to you all,

81 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. I'm betting it'll stay that way till it changes. When it does change, clouds are sure to be involved just about 99 times out of 10. Tricky things, clouds.

Rick, how was the pie?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously stellar, fantastically fabulous, breathtakingly gorgeous, monumentally magnificent day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Busy with Christmas orders here. Is 43 deg, dry and sunshine but is windy. Maybe get to 57 later today. Need snow to take care of the wind driven fires around here too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

The punkin' pie was delious last night, and it still is today, and will be till it's all gone..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick happy first day after your birthday! I'm behind the rest of the gang.

Bill, I'm going to do some practice first than shellac on the kitchen cabinets followed by Water based poly. I've got 2 cabinets left and they should be finished tomorrow. Hopefully I can get the face frames finished as well.

It's been getting pretty darn cold at night, into the teens. Again no snow of significance for a couple of weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's your reason for the shellac first BBob? I've done it with pine, but that was to control sap.

No snow in CO has us thinking of cancelling ski plans later this month. I'm thinking of going to Minnesota instead. It's not a very big mountain, but I really like it there.

It was a cool and windy day here, but I was trapped in the conference room interviewing potential hires.


----------



## Festus56

We have snow here at the slopes Bill.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I used Danish oil on the oak to bring out the grain and I was advised that using shellac would help when I applied the water based poly.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another snow, cold and windy morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temps have been hovering around in teens lately. Our high for today could get up to 21. Boy it's hard to believe last week it was warm and now this. We are under a Winter Storm warning here in these parts. Could get up to 10" of snow today and tonight. Only 3-1/2 months till spring.

We're making progress on the boxes but, it's slow going. I went to the dentist on Monday and got a Root Canal job done. It wasn't too bad but, It hurts like the dickens when I bite down on that tooth. My wife had a Root Canal job done about a month ago and has been in severe pain since. She is having a difficult time getting someone to look at it again. They keep wanting to give her more antibiotics and are telling her that the pain could last for up to 6 months. So, she's looking for someone to just pull the darn thing.

That's just about all I have to say for now. I can't wait to start making sawdust soon. But realistically, it won't be until spring I think. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's another start to a chilly morning….It was 32 at wake up time when the coffee was ready, so I've just been sitting a the 'puter sucking it down, and now I'm on the second pot…..Got a good fire going in the fireplace, cause it ain't gonna warm up very much today….Another back attack this morning, so I'm moving slow…..

We went to town last night and had our anniversary / birthday outing, since we didn't get to make it back then….Also did some Christmas shopping for the family, and stuff to mail out as it gets closer to time….Walking around them stores killed me, so I'm just taking it easy today (and every day).....

Don….I'm no expert, but I've had 3 root canals done, and had no pain or misery afterwards…If your wife is still having pain after this long, sounds to me like the dentist didn't get all of the nerve out before putting in the pins and capping it, or filling it….That's what a root canal is supposed to do….relieve the tooth ache and hurting…..Someone dropped the ball on that one….the dentist…!!!

I guess I'd better throw another log on the fire, so you guys stay frosty….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cooler today but not any wind and still dry. That is nice. It is a lot different than last year at this time.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy Folks, It's just another great day here in the cactus patch. At mid day it's 'bout 65° and the flag is lay'n limp under clear blue skies and no snow in sight … I saw the photo Mark.

Bbob you did the right thing using the shellac before the water based poly … You may get a reaction if ya don't use it. and besides the shellac warms the wood.

Don My root canal ached for about a day and a half then never more, never more. (feeling a bit Poe today). I think you need a second opinion … A tooth ache will make that sweetlady grumpy for sure.

Rick A very merry unbirthday to you …

As the weather cools and you spend more time in the shop, please be safe and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulousness of a stupendously stellar morning to all,

79 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego again today.

Don, I agree with Rick. What your wife is experiencing is not normal. Telling her that it could hurt for up to six months is not the answer you want from your dentist. Tell him to fix it, pronto.

Rick, happy anniversary … again.

Mark, that's a nice scene with a cool little buggy. I imagine it's a lot colder than I would like though. Brrrr!

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, incredibly spectacular, super-duper fabulousness of a stupendously stellar day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny and going to be about 50. They keep saying we have air stagnation and pollution is trapped. Funny thing is I can't tell the difference when I look out over the country, smog looks the same as when we have good air quality. May be he smog detector needs calibration? ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, The snow is really coming down and there are lots of accidents out there. Looks like the kiddo's are gonna have a snow day tomorrow.

Ok guys, an update on my wife's tooth problem. We finally went to an oral surgeon today and she got the tooth pulled. She gets a new one in February. The doc even said she shouldn't have had an ache as long as she's had one either. So, no questions and he pulled it out.

I hope the roads are clear in the morning. We're heading north about an hour to see some friends. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a sunny and sure fire cold morning here in Mid-Michigan (it's what we call, squeaky cold). The temp is +3 degrees and lots of snow on the ground. We got almost 8" of snow.

I snapped a couple of pictures for you guys so enjoy!* FF Bill*, I'll bet you'd love these pictures.




























That's all I've got for you, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Knockonit

Wow, those pics brought out the irish in me, aw the staple of men, irish coffee. lol

I lived in south bend in in the early 70s, being a Desert dweller then and now, not sure why i was there, damm nice place in the fall and spring, but winter was one ugly deal. 
keep the snow, I'll enjoy from afar, and watch our daily temp sneak up from about 50 to 70's plus
happy days
rj


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood misers,

It was fairly chilly at coffee time, with no rain, no snow, sky is fully clabbered over, and it was 36…..I'm thinking a good hell-roaring fire would feel nice about now, especially after seeing Don's pictures he posted…..Right around Christmas time it's supposed to rain / snow here that week…We'll be in Tennessee the week of Christmas, and the same forecast for there as well…...The high will be 44, with plenty of clabber and cold…

I tell ya, it really sucks not being able to make Xmas gifts this year for the family….Lots of request, but no go…

And cold weather makes my joints hurt and makes me ache all over….lol…!!! And cranky, too…!!

Bill…..Has the firefighter that had shoulder surgery went back to work yet…? It's going on 9 months since mine, and no relief in sight, so I was just wondering about how his was getting along….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chilly and cloudy here today. At least the wind has gone down though. Yesterday was very windy.

Yes, I would like some snow. We cancelled out ski trip to CO because they have very little snow. I'm thinking of going to Minnesota instead. They've had some snow.

I'm hoping to get my new truck in the next few days.

Rick, he went back to work in late June I think. I think that 7 months for him. He would still say he's not 100%.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut down a small loblolly pine yesterday. It was dead from termites, but I will still get a lot of lumber out of it. My chainsaw has a 20" bar so I think the tree was about 27" diameter at the base. I've got three big log for the mill.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, She's a bit on the nippy side here in the cactus patch this morning, at coffee time (10:00AM) it's 46°, ... Yep wearing long pants and a polo shirt today … but there is no indication of snow under our clear blue skies.

Have to deliver some bed parts to a client today, seems it's ok to jump on Grandma's bed … broke two of the posts on a 4 poster bed … but they repaired nicely and now are in 'better than before' condition.

Now that I'm all caught up on the stuff promised out, I'm going to play on the lathe today and whip out a few Christmas gifts for a charity auction. last year an Ice cream scoop with a man sized grip sold for $125.00 … go figger.

Thanks for the pictures of the snow Don, I love seeing the snow and cold from my nice warm house in Arizona.

Stay safe and keep all of our fingers where god placed them … And please, be well friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny and going to be about 50 again.

Rick, Did they do your rotary cuff or something else? 9 months seems a bit too long for recovery.

Don, Nice to see YOUR beautiful snow ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

wunnerful, wunnerful day in Western Washington … now say that really fast three times …


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly sensational, breathtakingly gorgeous, ultra-super peachy-keen whizbang wonder of a magnificently marvelous morning to all y'all,

76 non-snowy degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today, where the leaves are still on the trees, and the overnight low was a mild 50°.

Don, those pictures of freshly fallen snow are really nice, but I always have trouble with seeing naked trees. It's downright indecent if you ask me.

Bill, that should make some nice lumber. What's loblolly pine like to work with?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly sensational, breathtakingly gorgeous, ultra-super peachy-keen whizbang wonder of a magnificently marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, loblolly is one of the "southern yellow pines". It's very strong and hard for pine. I like to build with it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty froggy out, chilly and no snow.

Don your making me jealous for that snow.

Bill DBob beat meet to the question. I do remember falling Tamarack for firewood. that ended a year so after a fight I had with my chainsaw. That kickback caught me in the forehead. Bled like a stuck hog. It was a 35 mile drive back to the ER to get stitched up. That was a tough drive with my glasses all bent up. Had a headache for 3-4 days after that. What really sucked is I had to buy a bar for my saw. Seems it get bent up when it hit me in the head.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, let me get this straight: you rewarded your chainsaw with a nice, new bar, for sending you to the ER for stitches and tearing up your glasses? Is that about right? You're one tolerant dude, BBob.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob! I to finish getting my firewood for winter. Can't cut much with a bent chainsaw bar. I must that the scar became a little intimidating at work. It was quite noticeable when folks got me a little cranky and I seemed to get confessions easier when I questioned folks. Honestly if I had my druthers. I rather I hadn't had to buy that new bar or the 4 day headache. I'm thinking the Good Lord was watching out for me. It could have been very tragic.
It makes for a good story now.


----------



## dawsonbob

You're right, BBob, I think He was watching out for you. If you weren't being watched over, we might not be having this conversation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. All sunshine and 45 deg. without wind.

That is a nice little log there Bill. I might have to raid your woodpile someday also. I am good at that.

Your snow looks like we had last year Don. Still dry here but a chance of snow showers Sat. night they say.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It was sunny and calm this morning, but the snow and wind is moving in here in Mid-Michigan. Yep, it was purty nice this morning when I arose from my beauty sleep. The temp was around 19 and should be rising to 26. Snow clouds are moving in from the west again and so is the darn snow.

*FF Bill*, It looks like you're having too much fun with that saw mill. That's a decent looking tree there.

*Rick*, I would have thought by now you'd be in the shop doing something. Are you still going to your physical Therapy? That should help loosen that shoulder up. I would think anyway, but I'm not a doctor neither.

*Burly Bob*, that's a scary story. You are one lucky duck. Someone was watching out for you that day.

*Festus*, I would've thought with all this snow coming in from the west, it would have dropped some off for you.

Well guys, here's one more shot of my snowy yard but, with a cleaned driveway. My DIL came by while I was gone away yesterday and hand shoveled my drive. She sure earned some points with me. Now she gets whatever she wants.










It's time to go for now, it was nice having a coffee and talking with you guys again. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that is one very thoughtful DIL. Your a lucky FIL to have her. That looks like about 6" of snow from here.
We still don't have any. Sure is a far cry from last year. I guess the drought cycle is back with a vengeance. Snow pack is down to 40% of average. At this rate it'll all be gone by the 1st of May and that could work into another bad fire season.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, wonderfully wondrous, exceedingly exceptional, mega magnificent morning to everyone,

79 just ducky degrees, with mostly sunny skies above here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have stupendously sensational, wonderfully wondrous, exceedingly exceptional, mega magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's about 42 out now with lots of sun. A chance of rain Sunday. We sure need it. They also say a chance of rain or snow at Christmas. We'll see.

I sure am ready to get that big log on the mill, but I have to get the log loader welded up and put on the mill. I got all the pieces cut yesterday. I'm no welder though, so I have to have a friend help me.









This little truck should be parked outside my garage soon. Current truck is still not allowed in the garage, so new one will be no different. I may be a little more motivated to make it happen though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, did you have a kickback and the saw hit you? That's really scary.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose for my morning pot of java, I looked out and there was some serious frost on the punkin'...It was purty nippy, too…It was 32, and I could see frost on the house way across the way through the woods…about 1/4 mile….Plenty of sun, no wind, rain, snow, or other…..The high is predicted to reach 58 or so…..Not too shabby..!!

BUT…..sometimes around the Xmas holidays we're in for some rain / snow / wintery mix here in the mountains….I just hope it holds off until we get back from Tennessee…I don't want to drive in that crap at all….

Don…...Yes…..I've been through with p.t. for a long time now, and the shoulder is in pretty good shape….The problem I have is my back…and have had for years…even after 2 back surgeries….But the last 3-4 months it's gotten worse to the point that I can't hardly walk for any distance, and getting out of a chair is a killer….So being in the shop is really out, as standing on hard concrete is a killer….even with mats around all the machines…I may have to miss my annual fishing trips in March to Texas….So combined with the shoulder and back has kept me out of the shop…..at least up to this point…..And if I do have to have surgery, there's another 6 months of healing up…Seems like one thing always leads to another…..and I just turned old, so that don't help, either…lol…!!

Bill…...It looks like you will get some nice timber out of that big loblolly pine tree….That should be fun trying to get that hummer on the mill to saw in planks….It's a beautiful wood….!!! And the new truck is a beauty…One of my fishing buds bought a new Ford truck like that, and it's sweet….Got all the bells and whistles…it's even White, too….Hope you get to bring it home…a nice Xmas present for yourself…..!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well we finally got some snow here in town. Maybe an inch or so and 30 deg. Supposed to get to 42 today so it may not last long.

Busy in the shop doing Christmas orders and rebuilding more cabinet doors. Have several gifts of my own to work on so guess I better get after it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wonderful Gray day in WW. It might make it to 50.

Rick, sorry to hear you are in having back trouble on top of shoulder.

Bill, Are you going to pull your 5er with that truck? Is it a 150?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Auto spell check on this phone messed up w u nnerful ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's an F350 and yes I will be pulling my camper with it. 6.7 Diesel. Picking it up in an hour.


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous morning to all y'all,

64 sorta chilly, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. That's a 15-degree drop from yesterday. The nights are getting down into the 40's, which is a wee bit chilly. May have to close my bedroom window a little.

Bill, that's a really nice looking truck. An F350 should be able to get the job done. I also have a friend who has one, and he loves it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I'm pretty sure my bud's is a F-150, and not a 350…..All he pulls with his (?) is his bass boat…no trailer or 5th wheel…..

Bob (WW),

Seems like if it ain't one thing, it's another…That's what happens when you get old and stove up….I think it's all part of a plan…get one thing fixed, and something else wears out….lol…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Bill. You deserve a nice truck. Enjoy it lots. Yeah it was a kickback. That was over 30 years ago. I'm pretty well healed up now I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a cold start this morn, but it warmed up to almost 60 with few clouds.
We picked up my new truck this afternoon and my neighbor just left my driveway with the old truck. He was really excited.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Nice looking ride, Bill…What year is it..? A new one..? Those two in the back seat hitching a ride looks happy…!! I'm sure glad they put step rails on these newer trucks…My 2012 and my 2014 both had/ have them…I couldn't get in the truck w/o them….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It has 98 miles on it. Without the steps I'd be needing a ladder.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like the boys are liking that new ride. Good for you Bill.

I hear that here in Oregon The state is going to start leveling a privilege tax on new car purchases. It'll be somewhere about $200. You know it will only go up from there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today. I did not get wet ;-) I helped my grandson on his bathroom remodel. Worked on setting cabinets and ran into issues with plumbing location. WE will lower the cabinets 1 inch and not butcher them. We will have to trim on side of the drawers to keep them from colliding with them door trim. I think the designer of the cabinets may have been brain dead? These are Blue box model cabinets. He will either flip the house or rent it, not sure yet.

Bill, The truck looks great! Are you putting a sliding hitch in it?

Rick, I try to grin and bear the pains, keep active so they don't get worse. It has taken a few months but I am walking a few miles most days nearly pain free with my new knee braces. I am only handicapped when they make my legs sore enough I have to leave them off ;-)

BBob, My niece said the $200 tax applies to bicycles too that are over $200. They may as well pay something on their bike lan\es ;-) In WA, we just started a new vehicle tax based on 2x bluebook value to build a light rail system that will carry 3% of the trips while they increase 20%. It was passed last year, many parts of it are already over budget because of real estate inflation and flawed designs and cost estimates. AT 59 billion, it will only get worse. Do you have room for one more in Oregon?


----------



## Knockonit

Well now, woke to a nice soaking rain, we haven't had rain here in 100 plus days, hate it when i have to water desert plants. lol. Everything will get a nice drink and be green for the holidays, and if it warms up a few plants may even bloom some, the sages and yard plants tend to sprout nice looking color after a rain, as long as weather warms up some. 
While i enjoy a good soaker, did put a damper on my plans today. I made a sled to flatten a walnut live edge slab, i'd picked up, actually i picked up about 20 pcs about 12-20'' wide x almost 5 ft long a while back, just now getting around to see just what i have.

anyhows, hope it clears up by late morning and the sun comes out, 
happy sunday
Rj


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boys Like the truck. Sean sat in it and played music from my phone for an hour while I cleaned out old truck.

BobWW, no sliding hitch. I have a B&W companion hitch that will go in it. So far I haven't had any problem with the short bed truck. I just have to watch so I don't have a meeting between the cab and camper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

RJ, we were in Phoenix in the first week of August. There was a big rain/wind storm on August 3rd. Was that your last rain? That was quite a rain. Lots and lots of water on the golf course, plus lots and lots of trees down.


----------



## Knockonit

> RJ, we were in Phoenix in the first week of August. There was a big rain/wind storm on August 3rd. Was that your last rain? That was quite a rain. Lots and lots of water on the golf course, plus lots and lots of trees down.
> LOL, when we get a big rain, its usually a couple inches in minutes it seems like, and the wind, you were here during what we call the monsoon season, humidity is high, rain possible, and lots of dust and wind.
> dang i love this joint.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I believe it was, we've had rain, but couldn't measure it, usually just enough to get that newly washed car and windows dirty. , Valley is so big, that some areas get a smidgen or two, but again nothing to measure. 
glad it finally squirted some, but why couldn't it have been during the week, oh well. 
hope all stay safe on this sunday
Rj


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Chilly 20 degrees here this morning. Maybe an inch of snow total for the weekend and it all should go away today at 39 for a high.

Back to work on projects. Only 7 more *Shop* days until Christmas !!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's an overcast day so far here in Mid-Michigan. The Temp is 27 ramping up to 31 today. It looks like we are in for a warming trend this week and ending the week with a snow storm. The temps are supposed to reach into the 40's this week. This weekend a front is moving in from the mid-section of the country and with it, a winter storm dropping up to 15'" of snow.

*FF Bill*, nice ride! I think you're gonna enjoy that thing. You're gonna love the diesel. Lot's of torque. BTW, I like the picture of your truck because it has no snow surrounding it.

*Rick*, sorry about your back. I didn't know. I thought you were still having trouble with your shoulder. I hope everything gets taken care of soon for you. It's certainly not fun having your back messed up.

Well I'm getting closer everyday with the cleaning and emptying of the totes. I straightened out my tools yesterday and I even started one of them up just to see if it still works. I've still have to move my cabinet saw to it's new location, but I have to wait until I get someone stronger than me to help with it. I try to muscle those tools around by myself but, it's tough. I'm not as young and strong as I once was. I can't wait to get things running again. I know I'm tire of hanging pictures in the house.

Well, I think that's all for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We finally got some much needed rain last night about 11:00 and rained all night and was still raining when I rose for my morning hit of joe…..Don't know how much, but it sure helped with the dry spell we've had….I don't even remember the last time we got some moisture…..Looks like over an inch in the gauge….Things looked like they were dying around here….It was 37 at coffee time with plenty of clabber, no wind, and no sun (naturally)...the high will get to 48, so a chilly day ahead….May need another good fire today and tonight…


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly exceptional, exceedingly extraordinary, ultra-super peachy-keen, mighty marvelous morning t' all of yez,

71 degrees on a sunny Sunday here in San Diego today.

Okay. I'll admit to feeling a wee tinge of envy for those of you who are getting rain. Is rain envy a sin? So sue me.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly exceptional, exceedingly extraordinary, ultra-super peachy-keen, mighty marvelous, delightfully dynamite day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, we had your kind of rain this morning. It rained just enough to speckle the front deck and then it was done. I don't know where it went after leaving Rick, but it didn't come here.

My last two trucks before this one have been diesel. The 7.3 L had 250 HP. The 6.4 had 350 HP. This one has a whopping 440 HP and like 925 ftlb of torque.

Don, I'm hoping for some snow around Christmas, but I bet we get ice.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well she's warmed up to 60° at mid day with partly cloudy skies if ya look in the right spot …

Knockonit Whadyamean ya got rain … We didn't get a drop, nada, none, zilch … We can't be 25 miles apart (as the crow flies) ... yep I'm irrigating today.

Playing in the shop today, just puttering, no big or important projects going on right now …

Ya,ll stay safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh ya and Bill … mine is spade-4 … I'm glad that you have all those payments to make … I looked earlier this year at a new truck and gagged at the prices … I'm glad that you got what you wanted, it is a nice lookin' truck even if it is a Ford (chuckle).


----------



## Knockonit

> Howdy folks, Well she s warmed up to 60° at mid day with partly cloudy skies if ya look in the right spot …
> 
> Knockonit Whadyamean ya got rain … We didn t get a drop, nada, none, zilch … We can t be 25 miles apart (as the crow flies) ... yep I m irrigating today.
> 
> Playing in the shop today, just puttering, no big or important projects going on right now …
> 
> Ya,ll stay safe and be well.
> 
> - Grumpymike


Well Bummer, we had rain from about 330, gaggle of wind, making some of it sideways rain, wasn't a heavy one, just steady, not sure how much we got, but it was enough to get about everything real wet i didn't cover, had my big edge band sander out back under a shade structure, had no idea it was gonna get misty, anyhows, it got soaked, so, gotta dry it out, pull the belt, (its a biggun) and see if i can dry it out. and then, fire it up. 
i have a big bbq grille cover i cover each of the tools with, if i have to leave them out over nite under th patio. 
uh, had a senior evening and well, you guessed it, no cover. 
breezy and sunny, still a bit of chill in the air at 68 degrees, lol
Rj


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike and Rj I feel your pain. I want snow and we ain't had none to amount to a hill of spit. Last year we were drowning it, well maybe floundering in it.

It's staying cold and dry till the end of the month. Looks like it will not be a white Christmas here.


----------



## dawsonbob

The long-range forecast says we might get some showers in the first part of February. They're probably just teasing us again.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a warm 36 degrees and wet day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is forecast to reach 38 today and through the night. Tomorrow the same forecast. The snow is melting already. If this keeps up, we won't have any snow for Christmas.

*FF Bill*, I didn't realize you had a diesel before, I guess I should have though with you pulling a 5th wheel. 925 ftlb of torque, wow! That's great. You shouldn't have any problem going up grades.

*Dawson Bob*, I feel a wee bit envious of your warm weather as much as you feel about our wetness.

Well today I'm gonna try to tackle some wiring. I've got a light fixture that my wife wants changed out. So, if you don't hear from me again, it's because I got stung by the wire bee's. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a not so wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today. 100% chance of rain through tomorrow noon.

440 is a whole herd of wild horses is that truck Bill. Are you sure you can control them? ;-)


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl. +83d, RH 56%. The broccoli will be ready for Christmas and the tomatoes soon after. We have already been eating collards, bok choy and radishes. 
I will be eating crow, as usual, year 'round.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 440 is a whole herd of wild horses is that truck Bill. Are you sure you can control them? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I think so Bob, but we'll see.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Weather ?? yes, we have weather.* along with millions and millions of TOURISTS !!










.


----------



## dawsonbob

An exceptionally incredible, extraordinarily spectacular, indescribably delightful, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a morning to all,

72 delightful degrees under nice, sunny skies here in San Diego today. Of course we're under those skies. Couldn't very well be above them now, could we?

Jerry, you're having broccoli for Christmas? Well, to each their own, I guess. Now the crow I can understand. I, too, have been eating it for many, many years. Tobasco sauce helps.

WWBob, I think Bill's 440 horses may be Clydesdales. Nice, strong, steady beasts. Good for delivering beer 'n' stuff.

John Smith, welcome aboard both Lumberjocks and the weather get together. Good people here.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an exceptionally incredible, extraordinarily spectacular, indescribably delightful, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, let them horses Run!!!

Honestly gang, I maybe half a dozen small snow flakes falling today. No kidding!! Last year I was knee deep in snow. Today it's bare and dry.

John welcome to the gang.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Pretty nice day to start the day off with my morning java, and actually stayed that way all day….Pretty well clabbered over for the most part, giving way to clearing skys…..It was almost 50 and 18 days in the wake up…Not a lot of warm up, and here at 5:45, it's 54…..It will dip a little cooler tonight, but not much…...

Me and the wife did some running around this morning….Took her over to her booty shop so she could clean and sweep and mop, and she has an old bench (kind of like a park bench) that sits out front…She wants to re-do it, as it's falling apart, and been painted over the years about 5-6 times….Gonna try to strip off the old paint, and I'll build some new slats for it when I can get to it….People sit on it to wait, or to have a cig, and it's got dangerous….Don't need any of them old people sueing her for accidents….!! Then went down the street to a burger joint and had dinner…..Good old greasy kind….!!!

Welcome, John Smith….That's a hard name to remember…!!! Welcome to the madness of the weather thread…We've been around a good spell now, have fun, and talk about anything we want to, like posting the weather in our different areas, things we make in our shops, etc….Only thing we DON"T discuss is r & p…..So we hope you can come back and visit us, and stay around for awhile…..We have 2-3 others on here from Florida, also.

BurlyBob…..Just keep crossing your fingers that it's coming soon….Just don't get arthritis doing it…lol…!! I'm still waiting on my tablesaw slick plastic…..Just an FYI…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cool and cloudy and windy this morning, but it cleared up and warmed to 58 this afternoon. Gonna hit 60 tomorrow I think.

Clydesdales are the stereotypical StLouis horse, aren't they?

I welded today for the first time ever. I think i should stick to joining wood and not metal.


----------



## Knockonit

Well in sunny Az its still shorts weather for me, wake up was in the high 40's getting up to around mid 60's little cloud action, finally some sun, and breezy at times, appears its gonna stay in the 60's all week, ok with me, long sleeve shirt and an occassional hoody and good to go.
ole gal, likes her warmth, gotta fight with the T stat to keep her from roasting me out. lol
happy monday
Rj


----------



## dawsonbob

Hope everyone had a ding-dong-dilly of a day today.

Bill, I believe you're right about Clydesdales being associated with St. Louis. They were bred for Super Bowl commercials, weren't they?

(Yes, I know that they were bred in Scotland long before there were Super Bowls. Lots of foresight had the Scots.)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome John. Enjoy the visiting here !!

Was a nice day here. Up to 50 this afternoon and still 43 out there. Going to get cold this weekend. Go figure, we are planning on going back to my sisters place in SD at around 10 deg. Along with the cold going to get several inches of snow they say.

Busy in the shop lately with Christmas projects and a few orders from our Etsy store. Not going to get all my things done in time. Guess it's not the first time I have been behind this time of year.


----------



## dawsonbob

An utterly sensational, fantastically fabulous, indescribably delightful, monumentally marvelous morning to all,

68 and sunny is the call for here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an utterly sensational, fantastically fabulous, indescribably delightful, monumentally marvelous, ding-dong-dilly of a day (which means a good one).


----------



## Bonka

+80d, RH60% partly cloudy in Orange Park, FL. Great day, I took a shower and nothing fell off.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day and no SNOW!!! Probably a good thing for me. I'm a little under the weather. Feels like a cold coming on. Time for gallons of OJ and sleep.

Everyone's talking about those awesome Clydesdales. They are magnificent animals. Whilst in Germany last, I got the opportunity to see Black Forest draft horses. They are smaller than a Clydesdale but just as beautiful. They have a Chocolate Body and a very light colored mane and tail. Like all draft horses I've ever been around they are very gentle giants. Do a search you'll have to agree they are beautiful.

Time for more OJ.


----------



## Knockonit

Tad chilly this am, here in sunny Az. had to put on a sweat shirt till about 10, or so. rumor is gonna be in the high of mid 60s for rest of week, yeehaw, no sweating, and can work in garage shop, with door open, love me fresh air.

happy tuesday
Rj in Az.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I did look them up. Those are some mighty fine looking horses, some of the prettiest I've seen. Maybe Anheuser-Bush could use them in super bowl commercials for 'light beer.'


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening, again, gang,

The last couple of days I've been reporting in late due to running around with the spouse trying to finish up our last Xmas shopping…...Got 'er done..!!!!! That blowin' & goin' wears me out….Time we get home, I feel like someone just dug me up…!!! It was another mild day with the temp starting out at 50, and getting on up there to about 58…..We do have some rain moving in a little later tonight (80%), and going into the morning….So I might get to set in the sunroom and watch it come down….Not too shabby the rest of the week, BUT…come Friday night we have a rain/ snow mix coming in, and Sat. morning calling for the same thing when we leave for TN….Same thing happening there, so we might be in for it while we're there….Just have to wait and see how it plays out….Gonna get down into the teens a few days for lows…...BUURRR!!!!! Just hope we make it back to the mountains and home before the s#*t hit's the fan….!!!!!

UPDATE: I just re-looked the weather forecast, and now they are saying a wintry rain/ snow mix with ice is coming in….Here's my take on weather people: They should only get half their pay, cause they get the weather right only half the time…!!! Just my opinion….!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not so wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, gray and about 50 and we are trapped! Snoqualmie pass was closed but is now open to chains only. South bound I-5 is closed due to train cars falling off a railroad bridge. All the alternate routes are crawling at 2 to 8 miles an hour because they are congested and overloaded on a normal day. Probably a lesson to be learned here; Custer's Last Stand Policy applies during disasters in WW, save your last bullet for yourself.

I think diesel's should be rated in mule power instead of horse power because they have so much torque than gas. ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another decent day here and maybe one more tomorrow before the chill and snow. Was up to the mid 30's but was no wind and all sunshine today.

Finally got all customers projects done and finally started on a couple of my own. Plenty of time, 3 days until I need them done. May not get them delivered if the weather is nasty. 350 miles each way on bad roads is not that much fun anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just realized I have not posted here yet today…..it was cold and cloudy this morning, but warmed up to about 55 and saw some sun. Not much sun. I am going to northern MN after Christmas. Our first day of skiing is forecast to have a high of 2. Should be fun. I'm looking forward to being back in MN. It felt good just to talk to the hotel lady on the phone and hear her accent. We are staying right on Lake Superior. I'll definitely share some pictures.

I've yet to push very hard on the accelerator and let the mules out, but I will eventually.


----------



## Festus56

That is nice country to ride through Bill. We love it in the summer but have never been there in winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been there in the winter a few times. It's cold. One time it was -30 for the high. That's too cold.


----------



## Knockonit

we had a matched set of percherons , almost white in color on the ranch as a kid, incredible animals, feet the size of austrailia, and as noted gentle giants, just like a big puppy, they were in their late teens when we had them, ole man traded them for a jeep, to a fella in colorado, sure like those animals.

gonna be a decent day here in sunny Az. warm up to mid 60's.

off to wood store today , to pick up the cherry, maple and mahogany for the three blanket chest for the granddaughter, spring projects.

have a great day
Rj in Az.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

I woke up to rain, as I expected I would…It came in here late last night, and stayed around this morning….Sure glad to see it, too….Now they won't hollor "burn ban" for a while…..It was/is 47 with lots of clabber, and dark…..I like these old cold, dreary looking days in the winter….!! Just makes it feel like Xmas…The high is supposed to get to 54, but again, I'm skeptical….Rain and some snow mix is expected to come in here by Saturday….Sure hope it don't affect our travel plans to TN…..!! I think we're done with shopping…...Sure wish I could of made some wood gifts, but alas, it was not to be…at least this year….I'm way behind on wood projects….

That's about all I have for now…..Gotta make a run to Missouri this morning to get some smokes….And I just noticed we're fast approaching 10,000 post…..So keep 'em coming guys, and we'll make it..!!

Knockonit…..What are percherons…? I don't know what that is…!!! With that good selection of wood, you must have a good hardwood store close…My hardwood supplier is about a 1/2 mile from me…..I like being that close….He has a 10" Grizzly jointer I'm trying to talk him into selling me….He never uses it, according to him…


----------



## dawsonbob

A stupendously sensational, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a morning to all,

62 unwarm degrees under mostly cloudful skies here in San Diego today. Mostly cloudful except for the times that it's brightly sunful. They're saying that there's a 30 to 50 percent chance of showers this evening. Yeah, right, sure there is, and it'll rain chocolate bunnies, too. In any event, it's too chilly for me to go frolic on the beach, which is okay, 'cause I haven't frolicked in years. Don't know that I have a good frolic left in me, anyway.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stupendously sensational, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cold this morning and white showers starting today. Guess our fall weather is done. Maybe down to single digits tonight. Glad my shop has a good heater.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful gray day in WW, just right for a winter day, not too cold, about 50 again.

Bill, With that much mule power, due caution is in order. Back in the 70s I had a 4×4xFord with a 390 and a 4 barrel. I was towing a 21 foot travel trailer. I punched it on a 2 lane road to pass a slower vehicle. Away we went. I was a bit surprised by the acceleration. I looked in the rear view mirror. Everything was OK. I hadn't jerked the tongue out of the trailer ;-)


----------



## Macrosill

A bright sunny day and 35 degrees right now here in LI, NY


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and cold here in Mid-Michigan. The temp when I awoke was in the low 20's and currently it's 30. The expected high for today is 33 with snow coming in from the north. Up north, where I used to live, they are supposed to get about 4" of snow today and tonight. Down here, we're gonna get a trace which is fine with me. Most of the snow that we had from the big storm last week is almost gone and the driveway is clear.

Welcome *Brian* to our weather thread. It's a bunch of great guys on here and if you stay, you'll enjoy it.

Also, I want to give a shout out to *John Smith*. Welcome as well to our weather thread.

Not much going on here other than getting ready for the holidays. I've been moving totes to my shed and with it comes the aches and pains. So, I've slowed down a little. I was trying to take advantage of the snow being gone so the walk to the shed would be easier. But, the heavy totes got to me a little. Hopefully, I can get the rest today.

That's all I have for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Knockonit

well now, on wake up was in high 30's and it forced me to put trousers on, problem was finding some that fit, only have a couple pairs. lol.

anyway, says gonna get up to high 50's and warm into the 60;s over the weekend.

Sure hope thats the case, am headed to the wood store to pickup some material for the future blanket chests, 
happy thursday, just glad everything worked when i got up this am.
Rj in az


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

It started off seriously clabbered, with low hanging clabber, and a touch of fog….The wind commenced to get up some, but not too bad…Some idiot was out burning leaves early, and people like that don't pay any attention to warnings…..The firefighters around here hate people like that….Don't blame them…..We just a vol. f.d., but it still makes work for those guys if a grass fire or worse gets started…..

I got out about an hour or so ago, and moved some more firewood inside…My wife had the day off, so she helped me….Fired up the tractor, and hitched up the trailer…..I had burned about half of my rack, and rain is expected to move in late tonight and tomorrow….Then over the weekend, snow is supposed to come in, a wintry mix ix forecast, and turn nasty…..It might or might not….Hope we're back hoe before that happens…..But… the same thing is supposed to happen in TN….

Welcome Brian…...Glad you could drop in on our weather thread….Come back when you can..!! We have several Norfers on here, so you"ll fit right in…!!!

Knockonit…..You're britches problem sounds like mine….So around the casa, I wear XLg sweats….I always said I was built for comfort…..not speed….!! I might be hard pressed to find two pair that would fit….I'm not a clothes buyer…that's my wife's forte'......I just don't get women….They have a 100 pair of shoes, and wear about 3 pair….a dozen purses, and uses 1…...Go figure….!!

I'm like Don now…..It's time to rest, and have more coffee….I'm frazzled..!!! That's it for me…Stay frosty..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't need snow on the ground at Christmas, but it would be nice if there were a few flakes falling. We might have that. Otherwise it's still dry, cool and cloudy.

I put fuel in my new truck for the first time. It has a 34 gallon tank, so it can go pretty far between fillups.
Went to the dentist this morning. This new dentist is very thorough, or I should say the hygienist was. I swear she used a chisel in there. Gotta go back in January to get a chip fixed.

BobWW, I don't understand why the truck makers are still trying to out do each other in HP. Im more interested in getting good mileage. Give me a truck that has 250 HP and can get 25 mpg and I'll be very happy. I don't need speed if I can go 800 miles between fillups.


----------



## dawsonbob

An incredibly spectacular, stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent, masterpiece of a morning to all,

65 degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. Another day that it's too cold to go frolic on the beach. Well, except for the tourists. Those fools will frolic on the beach no matter what.

Brian, welcome aboard. If you've been lurking, then you probably already know that there are great guys here on this thread.

Okay, I'll confess that I'm another one with only a few pairs of trousers that fit. I'm like Rick, and usually wear sweats. Rick touched on another of life's mysteries: women and shoes. Never understood it: never will.

Bill, is the chip in your tooth from the overly aggressive hygienist?

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly spectacular, stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent, masterpiece of a day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, you have a mill now, you can stop chewing on the trees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good advice Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No problem, I aim to please.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

3" of fluffy snow last night and no wind today. Bright sunshine and up to 23 earlier.

Think I am nearly caught up for Christmas. Except for Jamie's stuff !! Just a couple little projects to finish tomorrow.

Here is our place today after I cleaned it up a bit. Maybe 3.5 inches more tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you little rascals,

It was (again) a rather warm start to the day this morning….It was 50, with plenty of very dark and heavy clabber….It's gonna rain sometime today, but can't say when it will start…..Heck, it may be tonight, but I figure with a 80% chance it'll finally get here….We've already reached the high for today, and the low will drop down in the low 30's…..Next week, it's gonna turn much, much colder, with rain / snow mixed….We should be home from TN by the time it hits here….I like some snow, but not a whole bunch where I'm sequestered indoors, and can't get out to go any place…..Not that I might…..it's just the idea of being pinned in…..!!!!

Mark…..That's a purty scene at your place…you can keep it up there…..For some reason I had you pictured living in the country…Don't know why…I just did…!!!

Well guys….It's time for a shower, and a clean pair of sweats…..lol…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Nothing new here. Cold and dry. Had to lay off for a day or so. Almost tweaked my back pushing my boat around in the garage. It's all tucked away for the winter and boy does it ever take up a bunch of space.

Have a great day.


----------



## Knockonit

Aw a balmy 38 degrees here at the casa this am, brrrrrr, me no likey the cold. they claim its gonna warm up to high 50's, we'll see, still beats moisture on the ground, and a heavy breeze. argh, 
fire ball is rising fast and hopefully the temperature will to.

wanna go out in shop and make some dust with all the new walnut and cherry i picked up for the chests i'm a gonna build. 
happy friday to all
Rj in Az.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The snow we were supposed to get didn't happen. Yay! The temp is 31 and heading towards 35. No snow in the immediate future. However, up north got it pretty good.

Well I finally got all my totes either cleaned out or altogether moved out to the outside shed. Now to begin on rewiring the garage for my tools. I have a friend coming over this morning to help move my table saw so I can get that set up.

*Festus*, I'm with Rick, I kept thinking you lived in the country too. But, your place looks nice where it is.

*FF Bill*, I too echo your sentiments on trucks. I wish they would just give us a truck that had the HP and torque we need with good fuel consumption. I also wish the automakers would get together and figure out which side the gas fill should be on, either the drivers side or the passenger side.

You guys and your pants! LOL I too have several pairs of pants and all different sizes. I tend to lean towards my Dickies the most. They are durable and comfortable.

Well guys, it's time for me to head out to the garage and start doing something even if it's wrong. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent mega masterpiece of a morning to all,

66 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. It's a little too cool for the beach today, but that's alright, I didn't want to go down there anyway.

Mark, I'm with the rest of the guys in thinking that you lived in a more rural area. I have absolutely no idea why I thought that, but I did.

RJ, your temps are even lower than ours. I thought you Phoenix area guys were always bragging about your high temps: what happened? Congrats on scoring your walnut and cherry. Enjoy.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent mega masterpiece of a day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerfully gray day in WW, cooling to a high of 40 today.

DBob, Our beaches are for the extra tough frolicers. Usually in the 60s and windy in nice weather.

Bill, I think the bigger hp in trucks are for the Keeping Up With Joneses Syndrome. Are they really raising the HP or just modernizing the calculations the way they do with power tools?

A researcher I read about found an isolated population of squirrels. He doubled the nest size of one nest. Soon all the squirrel nests in the area were increased to that size. After a couple seasons, he started reducing the nests 
back to normal. The squirrels would have no part of it. They had permanently adopted larger nests. Looks like the 400 hp trucks and 5000 sq ft houses are here to stay ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining…...real rain. It's gonna turn to snow in a while and may get a few inches of slushy snow by morning. Today was cool and cloudy. Did I mention it's raining?

I'm sure this won't surprise you all, but I'm excited about going to northern MN in a few days where the high during our stay should be 2°. I'm gonna do some sight seeing and see if I can find some old friends, then we will ski for 3 days.

The silly thing is that I'm getting about 17 mpg with this new 440 hp truck. You know that if they put as much effort into mpgs as they do hp they could really do something. One problem is that mpg ratings are not required on these big trucks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, you're such a tease with that talk of rain, real rain.

17 mpg sure doesn't seem like good mileage for nowadays. Still, it's a lot better than the 5 mpg my dad got on an old motorhome he had. Now that was bad mileage.

Have fun in MN.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not great, but it's better than my old truck ever got. I expect it to get a bit better as the truck breaks in.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just a quick note tonight…..It's been raining all day long, and it still is coming down….I'd bet we've got about 3-4" since this morning….Supposed to turn to snow showers by morning when we're leaving…Prolly will run into rain on the way…..Got to get packing, so I'll try to drop a line while I'm gone…at least I'll lurk…You guys have a merry Christmas, and be safe if you travel…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, you drive carefully and have a safe journey. Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A chilly day with snow here. Was up to 20 earlier and is 9 now. Got about 6" of snow on the ground now.

All ready to head to SD tomorrow. Will be a slow 350 mile trip I think. Roads are slick here and probably are in WY also. Might just go east into ND and then south. Nor nearly as much snow that way.

Yes we are in town. Would like to be outside but when we moved here there were no places to buy in our budget with a shop. Until we find something better will stay here. Not a great house but has a 2 car garage and my shop is about 3 cars worth. Have good neighbors that watch the place when we are gone too.

Hope to be home Sunday afternoon so will catch up then. Have a Great Christmas everyone !!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl @ 0310hrs, +56d, 96% RH. Blizzard conditions. It is to cool off by Monday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful Merry Christmas to y'all!

Bill, I get about 18 mpg with my old 7.3 on the highway. Towing, I get 11 if I stay about 60, 10 at 65, and 8.5 from 70 on up as fast as I have ever towed. I usually go between 60 and 65 so all the idiots that cut in front of the truck with less than a car length's clearance will be pulling away instead of braking to exit. I wouldn't really mind running over the [email protected][email protected]$, but there is too much parer work involved.

WE may get a little bit of a white Christmas in WW. It will be the 7th time since 1895 if we do.

I saw the Thomas fire is the biggest in CA history and only 65% contained. What will happen when fire season starting in 2018?


----------



## Knockonit

Well now, here in hopefully Sunny Arizona, woke to about 38 degrees, supposedly gonna warm up to high 50's or maybe into the 60s, 
my oldest daugher flew in from atlanta and said, whats going on, its as cold here as at home, lol.

Shes a newport beach, ca girl transplanted to the east side of the states.

anyhowz, gonna have three of my 4 girls and grandkids home for xmas, one daughter is in italy, stationed there with her husband and their 2 kids, he is deployed presently to somewhere in Africa, wishing him safe passage.

So, put new knives on the planer yesterday, so gonna turn some perfectly good cherry and walnut into some awesome smellling small pieces and begin rough cut for two of the chests, 
have a full day in shop planed, whilst the group, finalizes their xmas crap.

have a great saturday, and a safe one if traveling and working in shop.
Merry Christmas
Rj in Az


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. We got about 1 1/2" of snow last night. It's pretty out there. Too warm for it to stick on roads, so traveling will be fine today.

BobWW, I was able to get 21 mpg with my 7.3 when empty and going about 65. I have a feeling I will never see that again in a big truck. It's also notable to say that was before the ULSD diesel that has less btu's.

Going to Cindy's parents today. Then I have to work tomorrow. I'll be back home Christmas morning.
Everyone have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, 17mpg doesn't sound great, especially given what they want for a new one. I do remember when they came out with the new scorpion diesel someone tested one (under perfect conditions no doubt) that achieved over 30mpg at a steady 65(?)mph. Too bad fewer and fewer of the diesels can run on veggie diesel.

It's hovering just over freezing here in the rust belt and lite drizzle switched to snow ~ 9:15 this morning and it's sticking to cold cars, grass and trees but not much else. The salt is a little over an inch deep on most of the pavement and we'll likely need it within the next 2-3 weeks but what's applied now will be in lake Erie by then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe the 6.7 is based on that scorpion diesel. I bet it would get great mileage if they didn't have it tuned for 440 hp. I haven't had a true highway driving test to see what mileage it gets.

We played in the snow a bit this morn. Sean and I made a small snowman with carrot everything.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you all enjoy a spectacularly sensational, fabulously fine, indescribably delightful, magnificently marvelous morning,

69 degrees, partly cloudy skies, no rain, no snow: that's about it for here in San Diego today.

Sleigh bells ring, are ya listening … oops! Sorry, it's just the ringtone on somebody's cell phone.

Wishing everyone a great - and very merry - Christmas. Eggnog apparently helps with the 'merry' part. Safe travels to all who are going to be traveling.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a spectacularly sensational, fabulously fine, indescribably delightful, magnificently marvelous day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, the 6.7 is the scorpion diesel, though I'm sure your new one has had some revisions, other than just pumping up the HP since it replaced the 6.4 ~7 years ago. I thought 17 was highway driving, given the low sulfur diesel, a truck that isn't yet broken in, mixed driving and 440hp, that really doesn't seem too bad. I bet with 30K on the clock at a steady 65mph your mileage would be pretty darn good not pulling or hauling. Heck this only gets 16mpg around town:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, won't make 40 and just below freezing tonight. They are in for a little rain tomorrow and zero inches of snow on Christmas Day. I suppose that means melting as fast as it falls. They can't have it both ways.

Jerry, You can drown at over 95% humidity!

When I first got my 7.3 in 99, I was getting about 12 mph towing 15,000 fifth wheel at 70 mph. A couple years later it dropped to 8.5. Ford went over it from head to toe with a fine toothed comb for 2 or 3 days. They couldn't find anything wrong and said it must be the fuel. Somebody slipped a good load of fuel into the Conoco truck stop in Ellensburg a couple years ago. I cruised up Cabbage Hill at Pendleton at 55 towing the 5er. That is 6 miles of 6%. After the first couple years and the fuel downgrade, I usually tow up 5%+ at 45. I don't really remember for sure what I got cursing empty back in the beginning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Bill, Is that a scare crow or snowman? ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's definitely scary.


----------



## Knockonit

and a happy christmas eve to you all, 
woke to a 39 degree morning, light frost on the roof, wrestling with a cold or something, but was cutting lotsa wood yesterday in the shop, so maybe just stuffed up, new respirator is on the Xmas list. lol

supposed to warm to mid 60s, and i'm hoping so,

merry christmas to all, be safe and enjoy the day.
Rj in Az.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, exceptionally incredible, truly most excellent, magically memorable morning to everyone,

It's a tolerable 70 degrees here in San Diego today, with partly cloudy skies. That's not to say that there won't be sunshine, 'cause there will. It's just that clouds get in the way, sometimes. Pesky things, clouds.

Here it is Christmas Eve, and I hope all of you have a safe, wonderful, day today and tomorrow, and get all that you wished for.

Oh, and I want to thank all of you for what you've given me over the last year. You've made this a wonderful Christmas, indeed with all that you've shared.

Merry Christmas to all of you. You're a great bunch of guys.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, exceptionally incredible, truly most excellent, magically memorable day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, The temp has been hovering around 30 degrees most of the day until the snow moved in. Now it's around 17 and getting colder. supposed to get down to 14 tonight. Tomorrow it's gonna get even colder, in the single digits. We got a dusting of snow today which made the roads nasty. I think this crap is heading east towards BB Yeti. He can have it. LOL

I've been messing around in the garage lately trying to get things situated. I worked on my Table Saw getting that setup yesterday. I got a good start on it. It won't be long until we get things running. As you can see from the photo's, it's progressing along at a slow pace.




























*FF Bill*, is that snowman in Minnesota? Or, in your yard?

Ok guys, it's time to get back to the family. Merry Christmas to you all and have a safe holiday. Stay safe my friends and safe travels.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerfully momo-temp day in WW, 32 to 35. I don't think I have ever seen such a tight temp spread.

Salmon in the smoker for tomorrow ;-) Yum, Yum!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas!

Don, it was in my yard. We got a few inches of snow yesterday morning. It has been snowing almost all day today, but very little accumulation to speak. Odd, since it was colder today.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We didn't get a lot of accumulation, but it was enough to make it look pretty.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We made it home a couple hours ago. A little over 700 miles round trip. Roads were a lot better coming home today. Yesterday was not fun for the first 100 miles. I think it was at least 19 at the warmest we saw all day. Is 11 out right now and going down to 3 they say.

All my family was together except brother who moved to GA this summer and said he is not coming back in the winter. Was a good gathering along with way to much to eat. All my Christmas projects were a hit and now have orders for several more.

Hope the best Merry Christmas for Everyone and their families.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

We made it in yesterday about 6:00, and didn't hit any rain till about 50 miles from my sons home…..Not heavy….just steady…...Made it for supper, and then good visiting…..Got up this morning and went to church where my son plays in a praise band there, and listen to a Christmas program…had lunch afterwards, etc. It is cold up here, and the temp is in the low 30's, with misty rain and a snow flurry…Low will be around 24….Buuurrr!!!Some friends of my son from his church came over tonight, and we had desert and played games till about 10:30 or so…..Tomorrow we'll have Christmas dinner, and open gifts….It's great cause my two grown grandkids are here, whom I don't get to see but maybe 1-2 times a year….We'll prolly head out Wednesday morning back to the mountains before we get caught in some bad weather…..

Sure hope everyone had a great Christmas Eve, and a great Christmas day tomorrow with family and friends….

Don…..Looks like you're getting the shop whipped into shape…..Won't be long before you'll be making saw dust and chips….

Mike in STL….. That sure looks blustery and cold, but mighty purdy…..Have you and Bill gotten any more snow yet…?

Mark…..Mercy!! Now that's cold….I don't care what anyone says…..have a great Christmas everyone…again…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

MERRY CHRISTMAS GANG…..HOPE SANTY BRING YOU ALL THE WOODWORKING GIFTS YOU WANTED….!!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Merry Christmas to All,

It is 0 deg. and snowing here. Glad we are done traveling for the holidays.


----------



## dawsonbob

The best of all possible mornings to you and yours,

68 degrees here in San Diego today.

The very best of all possible Christmases to you and those you hold dear. Merry Christmas, everyone.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a great Christmas.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's Cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky's are Blue with narry a cloud in the sky but the temps are terrible. It's -1 now and who knows how cold it got overnight. With the wind chill factored in, it's -14. Too cold for me to venture out. It's supposed to be this cold for the rest of the week and possibly longer.

My Christmas was pretty nice and I got a few things from Santa. However, I got one thing that brought a tear to my eye. Several years ago I taped an interview with my father. I had approximately 4 hours of interview on the tapes. I asked the usual questions like, where he lived, what type of jobs he had, what was it like growing up during the war years, etc. About 10 years ago, I gave them to my son so he could download them onto a CD so I could listen to them whenever. Even though my son is a great businessman, he is lousy at organization and he ended up loosing the tapes. I thought I had lost tapes for ever. My son and his wife were cleaning out some cabinets recently and found the tapes and that's what I got for Christmas from him. As I said, I shed a small tear over them tapes. My father passed away back in 2009 and to listen to his voice again was like being in heaven with him. It's the best Christmas present of my life. I hope yours was just as good. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Knockonit

artsy, wow, great to hear you regained a lost moment.

IN what is supposed to be a sunny day, woke to 40 degrees, and supposed high of 70, we'll see, slightly cloudy early am, and as noted to clear up as day goes by. 
Kids all make the exodus back to their home today, many trips to airport, ole gal is keeping her chin up, she sure missed her girls and grandkids. Oh I enjoy them, but am kinda smiling when they go on their way, oldest is headed to Switzerland with her boy toy to ski and do stuff, i swear she spends more time out of the USA than in I think.

Anyhows, got a few gifts i'm a gonna try out once the taxi service is over.

Enjoy the day as it comes, and tomorrow too
Rj in Az.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a cool -5 right now but the sunshine on our 8" of snow is bright. Going to warm up to +1 later so guess it will not be melting any.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I rose this morning to a temp of 28 here, and went out to have my coffee and ciggy….It was really clabbered over, but the sun broke through and started warming the morning up fairly nice…..I sat and watched a bunch of framers putting a new roof and siding on a new home going up….Geez….Can't believe how small these houses are here in the community where my son lives….I think my shop is bigger than that house…..My son's house is about 4,000 sq. ft., and prolly one of the biggest here…..

We had a really good Christmas last night…..A good dinner, visting, and then had presents opening…Everyone got good stuff….I must have been ugly this past year….but the two I got was nice….lol…No woodworking gifts…..My d-I-l's parents left this morning heading back home to Florida…Me and the spouse will leave in the morning for home….It's all over until next year…..


----------



## Cricket

Rick Dennington, please check your messages. I sent you a note about starting a part 2 for this thread.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy and getting to about 40 in WW today. We had a white Christmas in WW for the first time in a decade.

That was a great present, Don.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, hunky-dory dandy of a day to all,

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Well, it's not really the degrees that are cloudy, it's actually the sky that's cloudy. But you knew that, didn't you?

Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas!

Don, that was a super Christmas present. I think there are others of us who wish we could hear our father's voice again.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, hunky-dory dandy of a day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Day After Christmas all. Sorry I didn't come around yesterday. It was busy with opening presents in the morning and then again in the afternoon. We had about 12 people over yesterday. That's a big crowd in our little house. Cindy surprised me with a laser engraver that i spent all evening putting together. Still haven't been successful with engrav8ng anything, though I did burn a dot on my countertop.

Don, that's awesome that you regained that memory of your dad.

It's 15 here now. Liam and I head to MN in the morning. It is like -8 there now. We packed a lot of warm stuff.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sounds like everyone had a good Christmas. Seeing as I'm batching the neighbor treat and to a buffet lunch and prime rib for dinner. Guess we're doing the prime rib for New Year's. I could get use to prime rib!

Don that sounds like a wonderful surprise gift. I envy you.

Just a little snow here. Sure makes landmine patrol harder.

Hope you all are enjoying getting back to work after all the festivities.


----------



## BurlyBob

Little warmer this am. Headed out the door to finish assembling the last kitchen cabinet! Hot Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's 8° here… but I'm at work and inside. I'd rather be in my shop with the propane heater on.

I've got a table top to refinish that my friend and his wife started before they began their move into their new house and I want to surprise them with it on moving day. We're helping them.


----------



## dawsonbob

An astonishingly spectacular, stupendously sensational, super-duper, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a morning to all,

Sunny skies and 73 degrees here in America's Finest City today.

Got some ham & bones on Christmas, so I'm on my way in to make a pot of ham & beans. Yum! Love it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an astonishingly spectacular, stupendously sensational, super-duper, peachy-keen, whizbang wonder of a day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

We finally made it back home tonight around 6:15 from Tn….....It was really cold when we left…..It was 21, and about the same all the way back to the mountains…..It is now 16, and gonna drop to 14….Nothing predicted as of yet…...It took us about 8 1/2 hours of driving, and I'm about dead….almost too tired to type this report…...

While I was gone, I got a PM from Cricket…..She said our thread is getting too long, and it's hard for her to remove any spam, and keep up with it…..She said I could keep the same title, but just call it "part 2"....We've got almost 10,000 post on the thread, and I don't want to loose them, or have to start over….There's at least one thread on here that has over 15,000 post, and it's still going….What do you guys say…? I have not noticed any spam on here, and if so, it's only been a couple…..That will be fine that I call it part 2….only keep our # of post..


----------



## dawsonbob

We have gotten remarkably little spam on here, but we have gotten some. I don't know all the ins and outs of what you're talking about, but if it will keep Cricket chirping happily - and we don't lose anything - I'd say go for it. Up to you, Rick.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was below 0 last night but warmed up to 22 today. Now it is snowing with estimates of up tp 14" in the next few days. I am ready, changed the cutting edge and skids on my snowplow. Have a full tank of gas in the 4 wheeler so I am good to go.

Rick on the Stumpy Nubs thread we are now on part 4. Can still go back and read all the posts from the first 3 parts. It is up to you but helping Cricket out should not lose anything.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, gray with temps swinging from 35 to 38 and back today.

You never know when hackers will find a way to do a spam invasion. Help Cricket or face the consequences if it happens I guess.

My little sis sent a message today saying the Christmas card mom sent her had been opened and resealed with tape. The tape was on top of the post mark. Probably a small amount of cash removed. Thankfully and hopefully mom's checking account number isn't in the hands of the lowlife community. Anyone for helping me campaign for Judge Roy Bean? We desperately need him back in office.


----------



## Knockonit

Happy thursday. supposedly going to warm up to a mid 70;s day from a mid 40;s nite,

I tried my hand at a band saw box, after much ado about tuning band saw, its cutting amazingly well, but the operator forgot the sequence of the band saw box montra, lol. i forgot to cut the back off before cutting the drawers, my wife of 46 years pointed that out to me, haha, who would have though she was that observant. 
in any event, all is not lost, things will work out.

New year is upon us, and only time will tell how it goes.

regards for the holidays
Rj in Az.


----------



## Cricket

> Rick Dennington, please check your messages. I sent you a note about starting a part 2 for this thread.
> 
> - Cricket


Making sure you saw this, Rick.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Just another beautiful day out here in the cactus patch with clear blue skies and the sun has warmed the air to 44° and heading for 74°this afternoon …

I'm amazed at the brazen thief's that are opening the Christmas cards and stealing the cash and gift cards … my grand daughter received her card torn open and re sealed … Grrrr. ...
Back in the day we were taught that the feds would come to your door and beat you about the head and shoulder area if you touched anything to do with the mail …

RJ that is a required screw up in learning to do bandsaw boxes … I still have my 'no back box' on a shelf in the shop along with several other misshap treasures.

Hmmm, Crickets post was #9985, Who will hit the big 10k post??

Ya'll stay safe and be well


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's cold in STL. I'm all for a part 2, gotta try to catch up with Stumpy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful wet day in WW, 44 to 48, nearly an inch of rain forecast.

Gmike, I wonder what would happen if a postal money order was stolen out of the mail? Would the PO stop payment an issue a refund or a new one? That might be the only safe way to send a gift by US mail. Sure a sad day when we have thieves on both sides fo the mail box; PO employees stealing from the pre-delivery and the normal thieves getting it as soon as the mailman puts it in the box.


----------



## dawsonbob

May you enjoy an incredibly spectacular, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, magnificently marvelous morning,

78 super sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Yer laggin', AZ. Usually, your temps are right up there with ours, if not above.

There's something particularly nasty about the kind of scum that would steal from personal mail, especially from kids.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an incredibly spectacular, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, magnificently marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 7 today in Minnesota and snowed all morning.
Rick, I'd say go for the new thread. The last post in the old thread can be a link to the newest one in case someone comes along and thinks we are all gone.

Gonna get really cold in the next few days. 1 degree tomorrow and then falling from there.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was a cold, cold morning to the start of the day….It was 14, with plenty of clabber in the air….I'm just getting on as I had a few errands to run this morning…..Getting a hot shower, then to the post to pick up mail and start delivery back up…..Had to run to town for a few things that we needed since we took grub to the outlaws…..It's 23 now, and the high will be 25…..It ain't that far away from it now….!!!

Ok guys…...I'll start a new thread (part 2) when we reach 10,000…..We don't like but a few, so whoever reaches 10,000 gets the grand prize…No one knows what it'll be…not even me….So the whole thing is questionable….Then again….there may not be a give away…..I'd be afraid to send anything through the mail….It would prolly get ripped off, so we may just have to keep posting…...#2 will begin soon…!!!

Bill…....BBBBUUURR..!! That's way to cold for this fat guy….I'll stay by the warm, toasty fireplace, thank you very much…!!! Hope you and the boy are having a good time….Nothing like spending time with your children…no matter what their age…..Mine are 48 and 46, but to me, they are still my children….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Looking good, Bill. Nice looking country, too. But 1 degree, Bill? Really? Time to go inside and forget all that skiing nonsense: that's just too cold.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a brite and frigid day here in Mid-Michigan. It was -20 this morning when I got up at 7. Too darn cold for me. It's supposed to warm up to 11 today. Only three more months till tornado season.

*Rick*, I think as long as we all hang together, it doesn't matter which direction you choose. We've got a great bunch of guys here and I'd hate to loose any of them. Go for number 2! Will it just gel into this one, or will I have to hunt for it?

I went for my quarter annual a$$ chewing at the doctors yesterday and he bit off a big piece. My A1C is not looking too good so I got a stern warning to either change my diet or go on insulin. I think I'm gonna lay off my wife's great sweets she makes. Darn! Anyway, he set up a "lexiscan" also for me for this morning at 8:45. I don't know if my spelling of that word is right but, it's a tread mill type of heart scan. The scan is about an hour away so I had to leave early to get there on time. After I got there this morning, they turned me away cause they didn't have enough room for me. Someone screwed up so, I've got to get up early tomorrow and do it all over again.

Looking good *Bill*, but it's just too cold especially with that water in the background. I take it that's Lake Superior. She's a cold one. You should try swimming in it in the summer. You'll freeze you know what off!!!

Well guys, I've gotta go for now. It's getting late in the afternoon and I've got chores to do before I settle in for the evening. Happy New Year Boys and be safe.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I don't know how it's gonna work, as far as gelling into this one, as you say…..If not, then this one will end, as far as having to look for it….I don't know…..Somebody might…...maybe Cricket…!!!


----------



## Cricket

Once you start the new thread (part 2) I can add the link to the new thread here before closing this one.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok Cricket…..Thanks….We like about 4 more post, and then I'll start part 2….Same title…a little different intro…!!


----------



## Grumpymike

OK, quick everybody post a note, let's hit 10,000 …


----------



## Mike_in_STL

here we go!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

and I've got 10k


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh yeah, your the guy I bid against on E-Bay … and raises the bid in the last 4 seconds …


----------



## Mike_in_STL

me???? NEVER!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike might be 10,000, but maybe I'll be the last. Well, I guess Cricket will get the LAST post.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Gang. Sorry I haven't kept up with you all. Been kinda of out of sorts. A day Or so ago I went in to take of my Daughter damn mean cat. That Fu#$ing thing bit the crap out of my hand. I've been a little tender and swollen. I sent an very unflattering email to Stick in the Mud about all this BS I've contended with for quite some time. I'm pretty darn certain she ain't happy with it. Sucks to be her!!! I'm the one who gets to clean the [email protected]$% litter box and from my perspective she can deal with it!! My attitude that is really less than positive!

It's gonna warm up over the next couple of days. We are suppose to get some freezing rain tonight. I
m pretty sure it is nothing like you guys in the Midwest get from time to time!
I'm going to try and rig a spray booth in my garage tomorrow. I'm thinking it's gonna look pretty ***********************************. You will get to voice your opinions after I post the photos.
have a great tomorrow
BurlyBob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, How about calling it "How about a weather report from around the country…!!! II" Everyone should find it.

Good luck on your spray booth BBob. Are you going to have exhaust to carry the fumes away?

Bill, You look better out in the cold than I would ;-) I remember one year when I was growing up on the farm it did not get above 0 for a solid month. Critters didn't take a holiday for it, they still had to be milked and fed.

If we are still open, this should post ;-)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dawsonbob

To weather watchers, all. Since this may be my last chance to post on our original thread, I want to thank Rick for giving us all a place to share our temps and our thoughts, and I want to thank all of you who have shared those temp and thoughts. You're a great group of guys.

Now I'm ready for part two …


----------



## John Smith_inFL




----------



## Rick Dennington

Well guys, that looks like that's it for this thread….I'm fixing to start a new one…So everyone get ready for the next round of weather forecasting….See ya on the other side….!!!!

Oh yea…and because Mike in STL was the 10,000th poster, he gets a brand new shiny 2×4…...!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

St. Louie Mike, congratulations, Mike. Treasure that 2×4 always. Oh, and by the way, I think you have to buy your own 2×4.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of late to the party tonight but looks like this thread is still going so here I am.

About 5 deg here now but got up yo 16 earlier. A couple inches of snow overnight but none todayt so far. Going to start later they say and not stop until Saturday night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bye, bye boyz, see ya on the flip side ;-)


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +44d, 94% H & no wind. I feel colder here than when I am back home in So. Dak.
It drizzled all of yesterday and the idiots on the roads made things uncomfortable.


----------



## Cricket

Part 2 of this thread can be found here:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/253609


----------

